# Odd WCA stats/ Stats request Thread



## anders (Dec 15, 2010)

The intention of this *thread* is for people to post interesting competition statistics like the one below. 

Esteban Marin has only done one official solve, and the event was 7x7x7!


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 15, 2010)

Names

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009LILI02
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009LILI01
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008LILI01


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 15, 2010)

anders said:


> Esteban Marin has only done one official solve, and the event was 7x7x7!


And every solve he's done in competition has been a NR. Can anyone else boast this?


----------



## TiLiMayor (Dec 15, 2010)

We colombians are yet to have an official comp, hopefully coming next march. there are just like 5 people on the WCA


----------



## proof (Dec 15, 2010)

Among all the people have the same name, only Kim Kyung-Ho 1
Kim Kyung-Ho 1 have "1":confused:


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 15, 2010)

proof said:


> Among all the people have the same name, only Kim Kyung-Ho 1
> Kim Kyung-Ho 1 have "1":confused:


The two first people named Kim Kyung-Ho attended the same first competition.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 27, 2010)

Bump, 

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...=All+Results&competitionId=JavaFMCCubeDay2010
That looks like an odd comp.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 27, 2010)

There's only 4 Calvins, and I'm one of them.


----------



## blakedacuber (Dec 27, 2010)

theres only one persone with Bowers as a second name............... ME


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Dec 27, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> And every solve he's done in competition has been a NR. Can anyone else boast this?


 
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=1982THAI01

All of his solves were NAR and one of them WR for 21 years.


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 27, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=1982THAI01
> 
> All of his solves were NAR and one of them WR for 21 years.


But his 3rd solve was slower than his 2nd...so it wasn't really a record of any sort. I guess technically the first one was never a record either, as it was beaten before the round finished


----------



## Bryan (Dec 27, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Bump,
> 
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...=All+Results&competitionId=JavaFMCCubeDay2010
> That looks like an odd comp.



What's even stranger is that the website registration has 9 previous competitors, but the official event only had 3. So they had 6 no-shows, but made up for it by having a bunch of day-of registration of people who DNF'd.


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 27, 2010)

Bryan said:


> What's even stranger is that the website registration has 9 previous competitors, but the official event only had 3. So they had 6 no-shows, but made up for it by having a bunch of day-of registration of people who DNF'd.


WCA rules
8a5) The competition should have at least 12 competitors.
This competition had exactly 12 competitors...have we got a situation that needs investigating? Seems odd that 10 people DNFed when that was the only event of the day and there was a 2nd round to go through to.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 27, 2010)

Bryan said:


> What's even stranger is that the website registration has 9 previous competitors, but the official event only had 3. So they had 6 no-shows, but made up for it by having a bunch of day-of registration of people who DNF'd.


 
Even stranger regarding that comp: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010JUFR01<--That person has no last name, and every "solve" they've done in competition was DNF.


----------



## Baian Liu (Dec 27, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Even stranger regarding that comp: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010JUFR01<--That person has no last name, and every "solve" they've done in competition was DNF.


 
It is common for an Indonesian to have a single word name.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Dec 27, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> But his 3rd solve was slower than his 2nd...so it wasn't really a record of any sort. I guess technically the first one was never a record either, as it was beaten before the round finished


 
If we count each solve as being able to be an NR, as long as it beats the last one, then http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=1982BORS01 succeeds at that. He was the only person at WC2003 with that property.

There are in fact 70 people in the WCA database who have never successfully completed a solve.

The FMC competition had only 4 successful solves in total, the least of any competition I would imagine.


----------



## Bryan (Dec 27, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> WCA rules
> 8a5) The competition should have at least 12 competitors.
> This competition had exactly 12 competitors...have we got a situation that needs investigating? Seems odd that 10 people DNFed when that was the only event of the day and there was a 2nd round to go through to.


 
It's actually very hard to tell if someone DNF's on FMC because they don't know how to solve or because they they truly don't know how to solve. And someone who solves in 20 minutes would be more apt to try FMC than regular 3x3.


----------



## irontwig (Dec 27, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Bump,
> 
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...=All+Results&competitionId=JavaFMCCubeDay2010
> That looks like an odd comp.



More like ****ing awesome.


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 27, 2010)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003POUR01


----------



## aronpm (Dec 27, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> WCA rules
> 8a5) The competition should have at least 12 competitors.
> This competition had exactly 12 competitors...have we got a situation that needs investigating? Seems odd that 10 people DNFed when that was the only event of the day and there was a 2nd round to go through to.


 It says 'should'. Check the start of the regulations, it links to a standard that defines the use of several words used in the regulations.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 27, 2010)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...gionId=&years=&show=100+Results&single=Single

Haiyan with 2nd-17th best singles.


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 27, 2010)

aronpm said:


> It says 'should'. Check the start of the regulations, it links to a standard that defines the use of several words used in the regulations.


 Yes I realise that you don't have to have 12 people, but the fact that they had exactly 12 makes it suspicious to me. It's almost as if they are boosting numbers to get to that 12 so that there isn't any problem with the competition. This along with the fact that more than half of the 12 are totally unheard of and just turned up and DNFed.


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 27, 2010)

There are three Thoms, and all are from the UK.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 27, 2010)

Take note that
E1a) The maximum length of a solution is 80 (moves and rotations).

They could have the excuse "we took too many moves, because we used beginners' solutions."


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 27, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> There are three Thoms, and all are from the UK.


 
Not really notable, since that _is_ the British spelling of the name. That's like remarking that everyone named Tomasz is from Poland.


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 27, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> that _is_ the British spelling of the name


 
Actually, it isn't.


----------



## cuber952 (Dec 27, 2010)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010BREC01 6x6 results from Cat n' Mouse


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 27, 2010)

cuber952 said:


> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010BREC01 6x6 results from Cat n' Mouse


 
0.o was that intentional at all?


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 27, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> 0.o was that intentional at all?


 
Even _*I*_ was 4 seconds away from being 3rd.


----------



## shelley (Dec 28, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Bump,
> 
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...=All+Results&competitionId=JavaFMCCubeDay2010
> That looks like an odd comp.


 
Highest female/male ratio of any competition?


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 28, 2010)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010GOEL01


----------



## ssb150388 (Dec 28, 2010)

Bernett Orlando has one 6x6 and 7x7 official average each.
His 6x6 avg is 7.xx and 7x7 avg is 6.xx
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006ORLA01


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 28, 2010)

The USA has the most WCA cubers of any country (over 2000), yet there is only 1 WR held by an American. Australia has less than 60 WCA cubers, but we have the most WRs (8) out of any country.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 28, 2010)

See my sig.


----------



## cuber952 (Dec 28, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> 0.o was that intentional at all?


 no it wasnt


----------



## qqwref (Dec 28, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Bump,
> 
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...=All+Results&competitionId=JavaFMCCubeDay2010
> That looks like an odd comp.



Wow, crazy. Only 2 people in the entire competition got solves.


----------



## Fire Cuber (Dec 28, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010GOEL01


 
This man is a non-cuber. Who can't solve and saying "that's easy".


----------



## Olivér Perge (Dec 28, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> The USA has the most WCA cubers of any country (over 2000), yet there is *only* 1 WR held by an American.



There is no such thing as "only" when it comes to WRs. Break one and you will understand!



RCTACameron said:


> Australia has less than 60 WCA cubers, but *we* have the most WRs (8) out of any country.


 
Who is that "we"? How many WRs do *you* have? Yeah, I'm picking on you again, but I just think that cubing and cubing records are really not nationality issues. Feliks has the most WRs and he happens to be an Australian. That doesn't make any other Australian cuber better. 

By your logic, Hungary tops Australia because we have 6 WRs and have less than 10 million hungarians live here, while *YOU* have over 21 million people over there with your teeny tiny 8 WRs. Haha! 

I hope you see now, how stupid that sounds...


----------



## 4. (Dec 28, 2010)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009MAGN02
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/regions.php?regionId=Iceland&eventId=&years=&mixed=Mixed

He has competed in 13 categories and has the NR for all of them.


----------



## Fire Cuber (Dec 28, 2010)

4. said:


> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009MAGN02
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/regions.php?regionId=Iceland&eventId=&years=&mixed=Mixed
> 
> He has competed in 13 categories and has the NR for all of them.


 
Is he your friend?


----------



## 4. (Dec 28, 2010)

Fire Cuber said:


> Is he your friend?


 
No, I think he lives in Norway. There haven't been any competitions here in Iceland.... ever.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 29, 2010)

shelley said:


> Highest female/male ratio of any competition?


 
The database says...

Top few:
JavaFMCCubeDay2010 ratio 0.7143 (5/7)
DubaiOpen2009 ratio 0.5833 (7/12)
JRCAKansaiSummer2009 ratio 0.5333 (8/15)

Bottom few:
ShanghaiOpen2008 ratio 0.0000 (0/33)
HongKongCubeDay2010 ratio 0.0000 (0/33)
MelbourneSummerOpen2010 ratio 0.0000 (0/33)
BaltimoreSpring2010 ratio 0.0000 (*0/47*)


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 29, 2010)

does exist a ranking of female results?


----------



## JackJ (Dec 29, 2010)

This isn't too amazing. But single compared to average for 3x3. My second best 3x3 single in comp is 18.15. 

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009JOHN05


----------



## @uguste (Dec 29, 2010)

JackJ said:


> This isn't too amazing. But single compared to average for 3x3. My second best 3x3 single in comp is 18.15.
> 
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009JOHN05


 
Also http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010DUON01 (French Open results)
He had a LL skip


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Dec 29, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> I am 3rd in the Worst Master Magic Single of 1:51.59 (Official).



I am 2nd worst master magic AVERAGE!!!
(someone shows me how to solve the master magic just before the event, so I solve just one before my official average.^^
And my best is 35 seconds better than my average)


----------



## Stefan (Dec 29, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> I am 3rd in the Worst Master Magic Single of 1:51.59 (Official).


 
Wow! Someone exists who is the third worst in something! Unbelievable! That's so odd! It really belongs in this thread!


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Dec 29, 2010)

Stefan said:


> Wow! Someone exists who is the third worst in something! Unbelievable! That's so odd! It really belongs in this thread!


 
Killjoy!
We're just happy to be in the top world in something!
(and maybe 45 average for master magic is a little odd^^)


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 29, 2010)

Pendragon said:


> does exist a ranking of female results?


 
http://5x5x5.net/jscc/events.php

As Ron says on the WCA Forum,
"Unofficial, not always 100% up-to-date, but good quality."


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 29, 2010)

Pendragon said:


> does exist a ranking of female results?


 
If someone did this, I'd love them forever. <3

EDIT: Just looked at the link. I'm #2 for the US female 2x2 AVG. . I just need sub 5 (EASY) at comp next time!


----------



## qqwref (Dec 29, 2010)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006MUHL01

Between one 3x3 round and the next, improved his 3x3 single by 20.31 seconds or 54.2%. Is this the best improvement for someone under a minute?


----------



## Carrot (Dec 29, 2010)

qqwref said:


> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006MUHL01
> 
> Between one 3x3 round and the next, improved his 3x3 single by 20.31 seconds or 54.2%. Is this the best improvement for someone under a minute?


 
That's 2 different comps?


----------



## Slash (Dec 29, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010GOEL01


 
And his name, also.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Dec 29, 2010)

Breandan has an interesting one, compare 3x3 and 2x2 times (he told me he doesn't like 2x2 much).


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Dec 29, 2010)

qqwref said:


> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006MUHL01
> 
> Between one 3x3 round and the next, improved his 3x3 single by 20.31 seconds or 54.2%. Is this the best improvement for someone under a minute?


 
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009SMIT03 is a bigger improvement.

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007HESS01 has gotten 8.91 NAR twice, single and average. Anyone else get a regional record single and average with the same time? (same event)


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 29, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009SMIT03 is a bigger improvement.
> 
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007HESS01 has gotten 8.91 NAR twice, single and average. Anyone else get a regional record single and average with the same time? (same event)



http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006GARR01
13.55 NR single, 13.54 NR average here. :-/
In fact, I set 15.27 NR average and 13.54 NR average twice each. What's the most that anyone has set and tied a regional record?

My 2x2x2 PBs have been 5.xy, 4.xy, 3.xy, 2.xy, 1.xy. Apparently I can only beat it one more time without daylight savings. 

I also like to tell people that being slow is no excuse not to compete; I started off with 1:02.27 single and 1:29 average, but I've made it low into the top 100. Anyone else who started off even slower officially? (The ultimate anti-faz. )


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Dec 29, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006GARR01
> 13.55 NR single, 13.54 NR average here. :-/
> In fact, I set 15.27 NR average and 13.54 NR average twice each. What's the most that anyone has set and tied a regional record?
> 
> ...


 
I'll work on your two questions now. In the mean time, here's the answer to my question:



Spoiler



SELECT s.personId, s.personName, s.countryId, s.eventId, a.average, s.regionalSingleRecord, s.competitionId, a.regionalAverageRecord, a.competitionId
FROM (

SELECT *
FROM Results
WHERE regionalSingleRecord LIKE "%R"
) AS s, (

SELECT *
FROM Results
WHERE regionalAverageRecord LIKE "%R"
) AS a
WHERE s.personId = a.personId
AND s.eventId = a.eventId
AND s.best = a.average
LIMIT 0 , 30




```
personId 	personName 		countryId 	eventId time 	single				average
2004KRIG01 	Gunnar Krig 		Sweden 		333 	1685 	NR 	SwedishOpen2005 	NR 	GermanOpen2007
2006ZAHR01 	Martin Zahradník 	Czech Republic 	333 	1676 	NR 	CzechOpen2007 		NR 	CzechOpen2008
2006BUUS01 	Henrik Buus Aagaard 	Denmark 	mmagic 	328 	NR 	SwedishOpen2007 	NR 	NorrkopingOpen2009
2007COHE01 	Dan Cohen 		USA 		minx 	8734 	NAR 	USOpen2008 		NAR 	USNationals2009
2008CHEN10 	Chio Wai Cheng 		Macau 		222 	555 	NR 	HongKongOpen2009 	NR 	GuangdongOpen2009
2008ZHAN06 	Haixu Zhang 		China 		444 	4491 	NR 	BeijingSummerOpen2009 	NR 	GuangdongOpen2009
2005CIAL02 	Lukasz Cialon 		Poland 		222 	328 	NR 	PolishOpen2007 		NR 	GrudziadzOpen2010
2009WANG13 	Yuxuan Wang 		China 		magic 	80 	NR 	ChangchunOpen2010 	WR 	NanjingSpringOpen2010
2009WANG13 	Yuxuan Wang 		China 		magic 	80 	NR 	NanjingSpringOpen2010 	WR 	NanjingSpringOpen2010
2008LIMR01 	Ranz Norwin Lim 	Philippines 	clock 	897 	NR 	BulacanOpen2010 	NR 	PhilippinesOpen2010
2009WANG13 	Yuxuan Wang 		China 		magic 	80 	NR 	ChangchunOpen2010 	WR 	BeijingNoCubes2010
2009WANG13 	Yuxuan Wang 		China 		magic 	80 	NR 	NanjingSpringOpen2010 	WR 	BeijingNoCubes2010
2010ARBO01 	Morten Arborg 		Norway 		222 	336 	NR 	KarlstadOpen2010 	NR 	SwedishCubedays2010
2007HESS01 	Rowe Hessler 		USA 		333 	891 	NAR 	NewarkOpen2008 		NAR 	LibertyScience2010
```


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 29, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Anyone else get a regional record single and average with the same time? (same event)


From the Euro 2010 thread:


Robert-Y said:


> The first ever UK sub-10 average is the same as the first ever UK sub-10 single



(Both were 9.90 - Robert got the single at UK Masters 2009, then Breandan got the average at Euro 2010)
Your post reminded me of this. 
Not the same thing, but similar.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Dec 29, 2010)

Here's Lucas's two questions:

Everyone who has done both a sup-50 average and sub-15 average:

```
personId 	personName 			competitionId 		best 	average
2008WARL01 	Jackson Warley 			DenverOpen2008 		8713 	9013
2006GARR01 	Lucas Garron 			CaltechWinter2006 	6227 	8971
2006CORR01 	Devin Corr-Robinett 		CaltechSpring2006 	7188 	8592
2007KRIJ01 	Jacco Krijnen 			Netherlands2007 	6243 	7861
2007VALK01 	Mats Valk 			Netherlands2007 	5343 	7349
2009SMIT03 	Andy Smith 			FortLeeWinter2009 	5441 	6823
2009SALA01 	Jorge Leonardo Sánchez Salazar 	PueblaOpen2009 		5808 	6673
2009FLUG01 	Andres Flügel 			AachenOpen2009 		4636 	6538
2007LING01 	Alexander Lin 			CaltechWinter2007 	5234 	6098
2008BAOY01 	Ting Sheng Bao Yang	 	Spain2008 		4530 	5790
2008SOTO01 	Ignacio Soto Bustos 		MadridOpen2008 		3943 	5735
2007TAMA02 	John Tamanas 			RutgersSpring2007 	3975 	5699
2007NELS02 	Gavin Nelson 			PleasantvilleFall2007 	4516 	5666
2007WULE01 	Lebillie Wu 			BerkeleySpring2007 	4809 	5536
2008DANG01 	Bobby d'Angelo 			ArmonkSpring2008 	3864 	5086
2007CHRI03 	Tobias Christlieb 		Germany2007 		3700 	5028
2007FARE01 	Andreas Farenbruch 		Germany2007 		4356 	5007
```

Everyone who has repeated a regional single record (national, continental, or world--i don't care which)


```
personId 	personName 		eventId	best 	COUNT(1)
2009WANG13 	Yuxuan Wang 	 	magic 	72 	3
2007COOP01 	Charlie Cooper 		magic 	150 	3
2005OOMS01 	Alexander Ooms 		magic 	132 	3
2007KEZH01 	Zhulu Ke 		magic 	102 	2
2007KEZH01 	Zhulu Ke 		magic 	94 	2
2009BRAT01 	Abel Brata 		magic 	133 	2
2006BUUS01 	Henrik Buus Aagaard 	magic 	96 	2
2008AURO01 	Sébastien Auroux 	333fm 	27 	2
2006BUUS01 	Henrik Buus Aagaard 	magic 	106 	2
2006KUTI01 	Mátyás Kuti 		magic 	86 	2
2005AKKE01 	Erik Akkersdijk 	333fm 	26 	2
2010PERE01 	Isaias Andrés Sepúlveda Pérez 	mmagic 	265 	2
2006BUUS01 	Henrik Buus Aagaard 	magic 	93 	2
2008CHOI01 	Wonjun Choi 		magic 	196 	2
2008WONE01 	David Woner 		333fm 	27 	2
2009FUSH01 	Arifumi Fushimi 	magic 	90 	2
2010BORD01 	Szabolcs-László Bordás 	222 	538 	2
2009ZEMD01 	Feliks Zemdegs 		333fm 	32 	2
2009MACA01 	Matias Macaya 		magic 	105 	2
2005STIL01 	Peter Still 		magic 	291 	2
2009BALT02 	Leandro Baltazar 	magic 	111 	2
2008NUNE01 	Gabriel Eduardo Núñez Serna 	333fm 	46 	2
2009BAUM01 	Conor Baumann 		magic 	146 	2
2009MAGN02 	Hilmar Magnusson 	magic 	138 	2
2009MACA01 	Matias Macaya 		magic 	108 	2
2005VANH01 	Anssi Vanhala 		333 	1214 	2
2009KASU01 	Sanio Kasumovic 	mmagic 	258 	2
2003BURT01 	Bob Burton 		magic 	128 	2
2009KASU01 	Sanio Kasumovic 	magic 	119 	2
2007HIRA03 	Yoshiaki Hirayama 	magic 	90 	2
2005BOUC01 	Craig Bouchard 		magic 	118 	2
2010MOND01 	Pablo Nicolás Oshiro Mondoñedo 	magic 	153 	2
2009WANG13 	Yuxuan Wang 		magic 	80 	2
2003POCH01 	Stefan Pochmann 	333fm 	39 	2
2008BRAN01 	Filippo Brancaleoni 	magic 	105 	2
2007NAKA03 	Yu Nakajima 		333 	872 	2
2004GALL02 	Clément Gallet 		mmagic 	390 	2
```

and average:


```
personId 	personName 		eventId average COUNT( 1 )
2003VAND01 	Lars Vandenbergh 	222 	591 	2
2006GARR01 	Lucas Garron 		333 	1523 	2
2009WANG13 	Yuxuan Wang 		magic 	80 	2
2005LIAO01 	Warren Liao 		333 	2048 	2
2006BUUS01 	Henrik Buus Aagaard 	magic 	109 	2
2005BATI01 	Milán Baticz 		333 	1129 	2
2006BUUS01 	Henrik Buus Aagaard 	mmagic 	368 	2
2006GARR01 	Lucas Garron 		333 	1354 	2
2007SUNT01 	Timothy Sun 		magic 	112 	2
2005AKKE01 	Erik Akkersdijk 	333 	1049 	2
```

So there have been magic single records gotten 3 times, but no averages gotten more than twice.

Related to this, Lars Vandenbergh has gotten 16.31 and 16.62 3x3 averages four times each, Tomasz has gotten 11.37 four times, and Clement's gotten 1.92 magic average four times.


----------



## keemy (Dec 29, 2010)

Yay slow people!


----------



## CuberosDeRubik (Dec 29, 2010)

Jean Pons(http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2004PONS01) See 2x2 and 3x3 pb in competition..(Breandan style).

And my results:http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009GARC04

I had improved with megaminx ( 5:30 avg to 2:11 avg) and single ( 3:30 single to 1:47 single)
Mastermagic too: 11,54 avg in my first competition to 3,94 avg in Montpellier.

Once time ago my pb average with Rubik's Clock (Zaragoza Open 2010) and Rubik's 3x3 (Montpellier Open) were the same, 18.21

And "taking" the first thread. I met Esteban in Montpellier and he talks to me and said that he knows how to solve 3x3 but he can't come to the open the day of the 3x3 rounds.

Pau.


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 29, 2010)

Milan Baticz is currently the only person in the "Best medal collection" table who has more silver medals than gold medals.

Michael Gottlieb and Daniel Varga are currently in the top ten for sum of single ranks as well as sum of average ranks, yet neither of them hold a national record.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 29, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Milan Baticz is currently the only person in the "Best medal collection" table who has more silver medals than gold medals.


And Leyan Lo has the best 3x3 medal collection with more silvers than golds.



Robert-Y said:


> Michael Gottlieb and Daniel Varga are currently in the top ten for sum of single ranks as well as sum of average ranks, yet neither of them hold a national record.


It's called Dan Cohen and Milán Baticz  (not to mention Bence)


----------



## TMOY (Dec 30, 2010)

www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009IOOS01

At his first competitions he didn't know how to solve a 3^3 yet. At Lyon Sinterklaas he managed to oversleep on both days and thus to miss the Magic, MM and 3^3 speed events; to make up for it, he tried to learn how to solve a clock just before the event but unfortunately failed during his official solves.


----------



## AbelBrata (Dec 30, 2010)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009FAIS01

Mr. Rizal is only interested in 3x3 blindfolded...


----------



## TMOY (Dec 30, 2010)

Reminds me of someone, but I can't remember who...


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 30, 2010)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...s=until+2010&show=100+Persons&average=Average

After 3 years, Mate, Matyas and Milan still hold the top 3 averages in master magic

+ they are all from Hungary which I guess makes it even more odd...


----------



## abctoshiro (Dec 30, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...s=until+2010&show=100+Persons&average=Average
> 
> After 3 years, Mate, Matyas and Milan still hold the top 3 averages in master magic
> 
> + they are all from Hungary which I guess makes it even more odd...



...and their names start in M and that was in an event that starts in 2 M's.


----------



## coinman (Dec 30, 2010)

And the country is called *Mag*yarorszá in hungarian


----------



## Benyó (Dec 30, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> The USA has the most WCA cubers of any country (over 2000), yet there is only 1 WR held by an American. Australia has less than 60 WCA cubers, but we have the most WRs (8) out of any country.


 
Congrats AUSTRALIA!
I'm wondering how many good cubers could be there.... wait, i've found a WCA statistic which sais there's only 1.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 10, 2011)

Sei Sugama's 3x3 results


----------



## Baian Liu (Jan 10, 2011)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010YUEQ01

Not really a stat. But Chinese characters!


----------



## Stefan (Jan 10, 2011)

That's not odd, that's just new. Clement added support for other languages (unicode/utf8) so native names can be included now. More here, for example:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...l+Results&competitionId=ShenyangBoxingDay2010


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 10, 2011)

Anthony said:


> Sei Sugama's 3x3 results


 
Slowest solve on 3x3x3 ever was a 13.80 and his averages are basically the same in first and second round AND his fastest singles are also basically the same all the time.......... This guy is a consistency machine that got an update his second competition


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 10, 2011)

Lucas Garron said:


> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006GARR01
> 13.55 NR single, 13.54 NR average here. :-/


 
I know I'm late to the party, but I had 43.77 single and 43.76 avg NAR.


-edit-
OMG I DID IT! 

1:27.34 single and avg megaminx NARs.

-edit2-

o... tim already found that out


----------



## keemy (Jan 10, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> Slowest solve on 3x3x3 ever was a 13.80 and his averages are basically the same in first and second round AND his fastest singles are also basically the same all the time.......... This guy is a consistency machine that got an update his second competition


 
Sei "The Kansai Robot" Sugama.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 10, 2011)

Stefan said:


> That's not odd, that's just new. Clement added support for other languages (unicode/utf8) so native names can be included now. More here, for example:
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...l+Results&competitionId=ShenyangBoxingDay2010


Ah, I see. Cool.

So I assume that soon we are going to add names in the scripts of Japanese, Devanagari, Thai, Korean, Urdu, Hebrew, Cyrillic, and so on? Not to be against other cultures, but I think this extra information will clutter the results screen(s). Given that I'm viewing an English-language WCA page, I think it would be better to see only English-language names in the lists and in competition results, with the native script being listed on people's profiles. I would have no problem with putting Chinese characters on the main page for a Chinese-language version of the WCA pages, but to an English speaker (who can't read the characters) it is just noise.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 11, 2011)

qqwref said:


> So I assume that soon we are going to add names in the scripts of Japanese, Devanagari, Thai, Korean, Urdu, Hebrew, Cyrillic, and so on?



I think they (delegates and Clement) are working on that, yes. An idea to prevent cluttering and spreading is to have short names inside tables and possibly longer names on the person pages. Like we're already doing for competitions, for example Reno/Lake Tahoe Winter 2010 Cube Competition is just called _"Reno Winter 2010"_ inside tables. This could also help with long names like _"Muhammad Daniel Hakimi bin Mohammad Firdaus"_ currently spreading names and results apart.

The Chinese all have short romanized names and even much shorter native names, so they don't cause a problem. Other languages/countries might, and then the short version of the name should be something that's reasonable to put into tables. And we could gray out the native part so it can be ignored more easily by the international audience. Right now it's already un-bolded (and darker).


----------



## qqwref (Jan 11, 2011)

Stefan said:


> The Chinese all have short romanized names and even much shorter native names, so they don't cause a problem. Other languages/countries might,


Yeah, exactly. Having the native name sitting in the main table will be no problem for Chinese (or even Japanese) users, but some kind of change will be needed when more languages start appearing. So I think it'd be better to start using romanization-only now (in the main tables), and then we can avoid it being dependent on the exact ethnicity later.

I do like the idea of short names, but is there a good way to shorten an (already romanized) name in a table, and be sure you're not missing an essential component? Can we be sure "Marcos Henrique de Paula Rosa Nascimento" is "Marcos Nascimento" or do we have to think harder than that?


----------



## Stefan (Jan 12, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Can we be sure "Marcos Henrique de Paula Rosa Nascimento" is "Marcos Nascimento" or do we have to think harder than that?



I wouldn't think at all. I'd ask.

Muhammad has the longest name with 43 characters (including spaces). The longest names with fewer than three words (so might not have shorter versions) are:

Rattharrot Phurilearatthanasok (30 characters)
Chawarach Tanphongphiphatchai (29 characters)

Only 85 persons have names longer than 30 characters, only 24 have names longer than 35. I think 30-35 would be a reasonable upper limit if we do this, and the few people with longer names can easily be asked to provide short versions.


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 12, 2011)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010MICH03

Michael.


----------



## Kian (Jan 16, 2011)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Here's Lucas's two questions:
> 
> Everyone who has done both a sup-50 average and sub-15 average:
> 
> ...


 
Make that 18


----------



## izovire (Jan 16, 2011)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009FIRD01

Longest registered name. Not really that odd... but just really long!


----------



## Rune (Feb 3, 2011)

New "(official)" WR for the oldest couple to solve the Rubik´s cube: Mr. and Mrs. Micheelsen from Denmark have solved the cube at a common age of 166 years, 7 months and 2 days, such beating the former record holders, Mr. and Mrs. Tomoyori from Japan by some 20 years!


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 3, 2011)

Is this the shortest name?

Only person with a double X in their name


----------



## Carrot (Feb 3, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Is this the shortest name?


 
Same length as this person


----------



## Stefan (Feb 3, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Is this the shortest name?



Well, depends on how you define the length. These are all with five or fewer characters (space counting):

Ba Le
Ke Di
Le Le
Yi Su
Yu Du
Yu Lu
Yu Xu
Endah
Jufry



ben1996123 said:


> Only person with a double X in their name



If you like X, there's also Xixi Xu

Though... I'd say these are "arbitrary extreme names", not "odd stats" (what this thread was intended to be about).


----------



## Rune (Feb 3, 2011)

Odder said:


> Same length as this person



Li Li (and others). 

Ninja´d


----------



## qqwref (Feb 3, 2011)

Rune said:


> New "(official)" WR for the oldest couple to solve the Rubik´s cube: Mr. and Mrs. Micheelsen from Denmark have solved the cube at a common age of 166 years, 7 months and 2 days, such beating the former record holders, Mr. and Mrs. Tomoyori from Japan by some 20 years!


 
And, arguably more impressively, Egon's the oldest solver ever at 90 years old! Wow!


----------



## Rune (Feb 3, 2011)

Who knows, who knows...?
"Actually there is another 97 years old player in Beijing,he lives in rest-home now.But I think he should not partcipate a competition,it may harm his health."


----------



## qqwref (Feb 3, 2011)

Unofficial solves don't count, though. Oh well.

I find it rather amusing that the oldest 3x3 solver is nearly 30 years older than the oldest Magic solver. And if I got my dad to solve, he'd be something like 2nd. Rune, do you have any plans to learn some other events (Magics, clock, 2x2, pyraminx) just to be the oldest person to solve them?


----------



## Rune (Feb 4, 2011)

Odder said:


> Same length as this person



Oscar Roth Andersen is odder.


----------



## Rune (Feb 4, 2011)

"You can´t learn old dogs new tricks". The mere idea of trying could lead to a stroke in brain or heart. Let me have only one aim; be the oldest to get an average on the 3x3! And hopfully, this will happen within the coming two years.


----------



## stufkan (Feb 4, 2011)

Rune said:


> New "(official)" WR for the oldest couple to solve the Rubik´s cube: Mr. and Mrs. Micheelsen from Denmark have solved the cube at a common age of 166 years, 7 months and 2 days, such beating the former record holders, Mr. and Mrs. Tomoyori from Japan by some 20 years!



Yay that's my grandparents


----------



## Rune (Feb 4, 2011)

stufkan said:


> Yay that's my grandparents



Great! Who learned whom?


----------



## Anthony (Feb 17, 2011)

Top 8 in 5x5 average have all broken big cube WRs multiple times.


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 17, 2011)

Feliks's 4x4 BLD stats (bottom of the page) made me lol.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 18, 2011)

Not odd, but a little statistic of the most looked up persons of the last two weeks or so:

4030 times Feliks Zemdegs
1062 times Rowe Hessler
878 times Erik Akkersdijk
775 times Vincent Sheu
675 times Yu Nakajima
488 times Heribertus Ariando
443 times Muhammad Iril Khairul Anam
356 times Cornelius Dieckmann
354 times Dan Cohen
343 times Morten Arborg


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 18, 2011)

I found this podium interesting, for those that haven't seen the results from Bandung Open 2011: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/node/1385


----------



## qqwref (Feb 18, 2011)

Any good competition should have this guy handy.

Oh, and the BLD results were pretty close too (1:52, 1:55, 1:59) although nowhere near as close as the 3x3 ones.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 18, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> I found this podium interesting, for those that haven't seen the results from Bandung Open 2011: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/node/1385


 
The winner came 10th in the first round!
Amazing results


----------



## Vincents (Feb 18, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Not odd, but a little statistic of the most looked up persons of the last two weeks or so:
> 
> 4030 times Feliks Zemdegs
> 1062 times Rowe Hessler
> ...


 
Lol. I'm famous!


----------



## Stefan (Feb 18, 2011)

Vincents said:


> Lol. I'm famous!


 
Once-solve wonder 

But congrats. That's how you do it! How you get famous in less than a second.


----------



## Rune (Feb 18, 2011)

Vincents said:


> Lol. I'm famous!



Interesting, should you have been more or less "famous" with a result of 0.95 sec?


----------



## Vincents (Feb 18, 2011)

Rune said:


> Interesting, should you have been more or less "famous" with a result of 0.95 sec?


 
My guess is less. Part of the people must have been looking it up only due to WTF factor of a 3 way tie. At 0.95 s (which may or may not be possible on a Stackmat, by the way), it would've just been "EHH, another stupid 2x2 solve".


----------



## Bryan (Feb 18, 2011)

Vincents said:


> My guess is less. Part of the people must have been looking it up only due to WTF factor of a 3 way tie. At 0.95 s (which may or may not be possible on a Stackmat, by the way), it would've just been "EHH, another stupid 2x2 solve".


 
What was the scramble for that?


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 18, 2011)

Rune said:


> Interesting, should you have been more or less "famous" with a result of 0.95 sec?


 
If you look at Stefan's QJ timer review, you see a "hole" at 0.95 seconds. Impossible to get that time on a Stackmat!

EDIT: Sorry Vincents, did not notice you said this already.


----------



## Vincents (Feb 18, 2011)

Bryan said:


> What was the scramble for that?



R' U F2 U


----------



## Kian (Feb 26, 2011)

Aron, who is probably capable of breaking the WR in MultiBLD, is officially last in the world in Multi. I find this funny. I only saw this because I saw that I am last in North America and 5th to last in the world in Multi. Gotta love the funny point system.


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 26, 2011)

Kian said:


> Aron, who is probably capable of breaking the WR in MultiBLD, is officially last in the world in Multi. I find this funny. I only saw this because I saw that I am last in North America and 5th to last in the world in Multi. Gotta love the funny point system.


 
I too find that very funny, and I'm pretty sure he does too.


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 26, 2011)

He should break WR next comp and set another WR for biggest improvement in rankings


----------



## anders (Feb 26, 2011)

Kian said:


> Aron, who is probably capable of breaking the WR in MultiBLD, is officially last in the world in Multi. I find this funny. I only saw this because I saw that I am last in North America and 5th to last in the world in Multi. Gotta love the funny point system.



I am officially last in two events (6x6x6 and 7x7x7 singles). Anyone beats that?


----------



## Rune (Feb 26, 2011)

anders said:


> I am officially last in two events (6x6x6 and 7x7x7 singles). Anyone beats that?



You could beat your own record by getting an average in 6x6. (e.g.)


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 27, 2011)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?allResults=All+Results&competitionId=DubaiOpen2009

Very slow


----------



## Kian (Feb 27, 2011)

anders said:


> I am officially last in two events (6x6x6 and 7x7x7 singles). Anyone beats that?


 
Your judge deserves a commendation.


----------



## Rune (Mar 2, 2011)

Which thread has the most answers per unit of time at the best chosen time point? (The number of answers >9).


----------



## hic2482w (Mar 3, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?allResults=All+Results&competitionId=DubaiOpen2009
> 
> Very slow


 
What is a DNS??


----------



## mr. giggums (Mar 3, 2011)

hic2482w said:


> What is a DNS??


 
Did Not Start


----------



## hic2482w (Mar 3, 2011)

mr. giggums said:


> Did Not Start


 
BUT HOW DOES IT HAPPEN????


----------



## qqwref (Mar 3, 2011)

No need for all caps and multiple punctuation marks... this isn't a huge shock. Anyway, DNS results generally happen when someone is allowed to do a solve, but decides not to. It's in the WCA regulations, which you should read sometime. They happen more often in BLD but they can occur in normal solves too, for instance if someone gets two DNFs in an average and decides it's not worth it to continue.


----------



## TheMachanga (Mar 3, 2011)

hic2482w said:


> BUT HOW DOES IT HAPPEN????


 They either admit they don't know how to solve it, their puzzle broke and they can't borrow one for some reason, they feel like they're too slow and don't want to hold everyone back, etc


----------



## ardi4nto (Mar 12, 2011)

Shortest name ever:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011EDO01


----------



## timeless (Mar 23, 2011)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009SUKH01
oh solve almost as fast as normal 3x3x3 solve


----------



## JyH (Mar 23, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?allResults=All+Results&competitionId=DubaiOpen2009
> 
> Very slow


 
Lol 7:45.05 NR for 4x4


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 23, 2011)

timeless said:


> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009SUKH01
> oh solve almost as fast as normal 3x3x3 solve


 
Correction: OH solve _faster_ than normal 3x3 solve, and that's cause he's Turbo


----------



## timeless (Mar 23, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> Correction: OH solve _faster_ than normal 3x3 solve, and that's cause he's Turbo


 
ops misread
he does OH solves instead of 2 during normal solves


----------



## rowehessler (Mar 23, 2011)

whats the fastest FIRST solve anyone's ever done for 3x3 in competition? I think Felik's has that record with 10.71 but I could be wrong.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 23, 2011)

rowehessler said:


> whats the fastest FIRST solve anyone's ever done for 3x3 in competition? I think Felik's has that record with 10.71 but I could be wrong.


 
I think it was like 9.7x, they had a LL skip. Not sure who though.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Mar 24, 2011)

rowehessler said:


> whats the fastest FIRST solve anyone's ever done for 3x3 in competition? I think Felik's has that record with 10.71 but I could be wrong.


 

```
2009ZEMD01 	Feliks Zemdegs 		1071
2008LIOU01 	Sy-Dar Liou 		1093
2007JEON01 	Yu Jeong-Min 		1131
2010JORG01 	Adrian Jorghy 		1138
2007YOSH01 	Takumi Yoshida 		1161
2010IBRA01 	Maulana Ibrahim		1175
2009YAMS01 	Kampanart Yamsual 	1186
2010HSIE01 	Li-Hsuan Hsieh 		1193
2010HIDA01 	Jaka Wahyu Hidayat	1205
2007NAKA03 	Yu Nakajima 		1221
2010LOTH01 	Apidet Lothanakit 	1258
2011LIUZ01 	Zhenyu Liu 		1279
2010ZHAO16 	Xiaozhe Zhao (赵笑哲)	1280
2009YAUR01 	Robert Yau 		1281
2007VALL01 	Breandan Vallance 	1284
2010GUXI02 	Xiangtian Gu (顾翔天)	1286
2010LIBO01 	Bo Li (李博)	 	1290
2007CHAN02 	Lee Chan-Ho 		1290
2010SUGA01 	Sei Sugama 		1291
2008SEUN01 	Paik Seung-Won 		1294
2010NGUY35 	Phan Anh Nguyen 	1297
2010QIUS01 	Shicheng Qiu (丘仕铖)	1297
2011WIRA01 	Ryan Ricky Wirawan 	1297
```


----------



## Kian (Mar 24, 2011)

Tim Reynolds said:


> ```
> 2009ZEMD01 	Feliks Zemdegs 		1071
> 2008LIOU01 	Sy-Dar Liou 		1093
> 2007JEON01 	Yu Jeong-Min 		1131
> ...


 
shucks. my 51.02 just missed the cut.


----------



## hic2482w (Mar 24, 2011)

Kian said:


> shucks. my 51.02 just missed the cut.


 
It's okay. My first solve was a DNF.
Speaking of which, can anybody find out what percentage of solves were DNFs or DNSs?


----------



## mati rubik (Mar 24, 2011)

What's are the World Worst (Worst record, WR) solves for every event?, a friend just did an official 8:xx.xx in magic LOL


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 24, 2011)

mati rubik said:


> What's are the World Worst (Worst record, WR) solves for every event?, a friend just did an official 8:xx.xx in magic LOL


 
I'd love to judge that douche. Hand me the WCA regs to read while I wait so I can figure out a way to DNF him.


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 24, 2011)

What about the fastest FIRST solve anyone's ever done for OH in competition?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 24, 2011)

mati rubik said:


> What's are the World Worst (Worst record, WR) solves for every event?, a friend just did an official 8:xx.xx in magic LOL


 
Your friend is not even close on magic; Adam Zamora got a 9:59.63. I was there when it happened.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Mar 25, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> What about the fastest FIRST solve anyone's ever done for OH in competition?


 
Sorry Robert, you're second:

OH:

```
2011JONA01 	Andre Febrianto Jonathan 	1797
2009YAUR01 	Robert Yau 	1829
2007YOSH01 	Takumi Yoshida 	2102
2008MOKD01 	Derek Mok 	2134
2010GAUC01 	Cheng Tza Gau 	2155
2010YUPH01 	Phil Yu 	2165
2008SUNZ01 	Zhouheng Sun (孙舟横) 	2197
```

and while I'm doing this...

4x4:

```
2010GUXI02 	Xiangtian Gu (顾翔天) 	4752
2007BEES01 	Marc van Beest 	4828
2008CHEN06 	Han-Cyun Chen (陳翰群) 	5241
2010MAHE03 	Marcellino Aditya Mahendra 	5290
2009ZEMD01 	Feliks Zemdegs 	5294
2009YAUR01 	Robert Yau 	5298
2010JANG01 	Jr-Wei Jang (張智瑋) 	5358
2010HUAN01 	Shih Lun Huang (黃士倫) 	5440
```

BLD: (this is a tough one)

```
2007DANY01 	Danyang Chen (陈丹阳) 	7027
2011MANS02 	Tomás Mansilla 	7895
2009JIAN03 	Tong Jiang (蒋彤) 	8188
2010CHEN46 	Tsai-Hsuan Chen (陳采萱) 	9465
2007ENDR01 	Marcell Endrey 	9996
2010CHUN04 	Wu Chun Chung (吳俊聰) 	10097
2008SHAN03 	Qian Shang (商谦) 	10802
2010KUSU02 	Didiet Aditya Bayu Kusuma 	11852
2010LINS01 	Shengdong Lin 	11863
```

I think I remember Adam's 9:59.xx...I was the judge  It wasn't an issue because we were pretty far ahead of schedule and weren't going to fully start magic for a little bit.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 25, 2011)

JyH said:


> Lol 7:45.05 NR for 4x4


 
They're the only person to ever compete for Jordan.
Funny stats: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009ALMA01.


----------



## anders (Mar 25, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> They're the only person to ever compete for Jordan.
> Funny stats: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009ALMA01.



Probably the only country where a woman holds all national records!


----------



## Rune (Mar 25, 2011)

anders said:


> Probably the only country where a woman holds all national records!



Aruba?


----------



## timeless (Mar 25, 2011)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Sorry Robert, you're second:
> 
> OH:
> 
> ...


 
what about the infamous 3x3?


----------



## Maniac (Mar 25, 2011)

Tim Reynolds said:


> ```
> 2009ZEMD01 	Feliks Zemdegs 		1071
> 2008LIOU01 	Sy-Dar Liou 		1093
> 2007JEON01 	Yu Jeong-Min 		1131
> ...


 
Tim already posted this.


----------



## anders (Apr 2, 2011)

Here is a person who need to practise with his 2x2x2...
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011GOVI01


----------



## Maniac (Apr 2, 2011)

this person is slower.
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010RAGH01


----------



## AJ Blair (Apr 2, 2011)

Maniac said:


> this person is slower.
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010RAGH01


 
My first 2x2 solve in competition was my first solve ever. I borrowed someone else's cube and didn't bother to check the color scheme... 2:08.34... not as bad...but still...


----------



## rishabh (Apr 2, 2011)

heh dont ask about those 2x2 times
it was the first tiem a solved a 2x2 and didnt check the colour scheme (I can do better now)


----------



## anders (Apr 4, 2011)

Rune said:


> Aruba?



Not anymore...


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Apr 5, 2011)

Kian Barry has 14 sub-14s, but no sub-13s. This prompted the question: Who has the most solves less than 1 second slower than their PB single?


```
personName 		best 	total
Giovanni Contardi 	896 	22
Rama Temmink 		1011 	21
Teemu Tiinanen		1386 	20
Minghao Chen (陈铭豪)	1069 	19
Shuang Chen (陈霜) 	1058 	16
Simon Westlund 		969 	16
Kian Barry 		1302 	14
Tomasz Zolnowski 	791 	14
Cameron Brown 		1071 	14
Mats Valk 		809 	14
Dave Campbell		1237 	13
Olivér Perge 		1105 	13
Sinpei Araki 		966 	13
Haowei Fan (樊浩玮) 	905 	13
Jason Baum 		1043 	13
Rodrigo Septién Rodríguez 1052 	13
Tim Reynolds 		1096 	13
Nobuaki Suga 		1066 	12
Marco Mendoza 		1114 	12
Yuxuan Wang (王宇轩) 	1219 	12
Feliks Zemdegs 		665 	12
Adam Kjörk 		1219 	12
James Benedict Cañares 	1061 	12
Thompson Clarke 	1086 	12
```

How about within 10% of their PB?

```
personName 		best 	total
Teemu Tiinanen 		1386 	26
Rama Temmink 		1011 	21
Giovanni Contardi 	896 	20
Shuang Chen (陈霜) 	1058 	20
Kian Barry 		1302 	19
Minghao Chen (陈铭豪) 	1069 	19
Dave Campbell 		1237 	18
Jason Lee 		2102 	18
Tobias Droste 		1386 	17
Felipe Andrés Sánchez Varas 1353 17
Mateus Moitinho de Almeida 1350 17
Tomoki Kubo 		1436 	16
Simon Westlund 		969 	16
Ronnel Datlag 		1246 	15
Chanvit Rodpao 		1458 	15
Yuxuan Wang (王宇轩) 	1219 	15
Yu Yang Hsieh 		1994 	15
Moritz Karl 		1121 	15
Quentin McLean 		1337 	15
Cameron Brown 		1071 	15
Mike Hughey 		1900 	15
Tim Reynolds 		1096 	15
```


----------



## MagicYio (Apr 5, 2011)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010HUNG01

My friend just got a master magic-average which is 2 seconds faster than his magic-average.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 6, 2011)

Who has the most 1:00.00 solves? (any event)


----------



## qqwref (Apr 6, 2011)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Kian Barry has 14 sub-14s, but no sub-13s. This prompted the question: Who has the most solves less than 1 second slower than their PB single?


Interesting list. I'm amazed that Faz is on the first one 

How about these two related questions: Who has the most solves with the same integer (rounded down) as their PB? (Kian would have 14ish.) Who had the most single solves at a certain integer (rounded down) before getting a lower-integer time? (Kian would get 14ish points if he ever gets a sub-14.)


----------



## Stefan (Apr 6, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Who has the most 1:00.00 solves? (any event)



Woner + Ho
(twice each)


```
select personName, sum((value1=6000)+(value2=6000)+(value3=6000)+(value4=6000)+(value5=6000)) x
from results
group by personId
order by x desc
```

And Ron, Cornelius and Casper lead the 10.00 list with three times each. I have doubts about Casper, though (three times in five attempts???).


----------



## Sakarie (Apr 6, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Woner + Ho
> (twice each)
> 
> 
> ...


 
How many is it for 9.97, a time that all the stackmats can stop on?


----------



## Stefan (Apr 6, 2011)

Sakarie said:


> How many is it for 9.97, a time that all the stackmats can stop on?


 
Erik four times, Arnaud and Gabor three times, then 15 people two times, then 169 people one time.

Complete stats for 9.98: Four people got it once. So *that*'s a time not all stackmats can get.


----------



## Kian (Apr 6, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Interesting list. I'm amazed that Faz is on the first one
> 
> How about these two related questions: Who has the most solves with the same integer (rounded down) as their PB? (Kian would have 14ish.) Who had the most single solves at a certain integer (rounded down) before getting a lower-integer time? (Kian would get 14ish points if he ever gets a sub-14.)


 
This is an intriguing stat. It's just a matter of time before I get a sub 13. It's absurd that it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 6, 2011)

http://5x5x5.net/jscc/events.php

That was posted earlier in the thread. Is the link working, or is just me? (Doesn't work for me :/)


----------



## ianography (Apr 6, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> http://5x5x5.net/jscc/events.php
> 
> That was posted earlier in the thread. Is the link working, or is just me? (Doesn't work for me :/)


 
It doesn't work for me either.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 11, 2011)

Some cool strings contained in WCA IDs:
Alan Chang, Frank Chang, Kevin Chang, Shelley Chang (4CHAN)
Yohei Oka (OKAY)
Lee Yiu Fai, Leong Weng Fai (FAIL)
Alan Newberger (NEWB)

Any others you know about?


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 11, 2011)

Kenta Ohno, 2009OHNO01

XD


----------



## Rune (Apr 13, 2011)

I´m not sure this has been notified from the WC 1982: Had the winner been determined by the best mean result, Guus would have won, by the best average Thai but after the minimax princip Ueno had defeated all.


----------



## Carrot (Apr 27, 2011)

I was wondering, who has had the longest streak of breaking at least one WR per comp? =D


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 27, 2011)

Erik Akkersdijk?

Czech Open 2008
Rubik's Cube 7.08 single

Dutch Masters 2008
4x4x4 43.72 single

Brussels Summer Open 2008
4x4x4 41.31 single
4x4x4 49.03 average
5x5x5 1:26.86 average

Euro 2008
5x5x5 1:18.59 single

Danish Cube Day 2008
5x5x5 1:16.21 single



Oh wait and Feliks I think...

Actually Macky has had a streak of 8 competitions I think


----------



## Carrot (Apr 27, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> Erik Akkersdijk?


 
Czech Open 2008
Dutch Masters 2008
Brussels Summer Open 2008
Euro 2008
Danish Cube Day 2008

That's 5 in a row =D


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 27, 2011)

I think it's either Macky or Stefan Pochmann now


----------



## Stefan (Apr 27, 2011)

8 - Shotaro Makisumi (2005-08-13)
5 - Feliks Zemdegs (2011-01-29)
5 - Erik Akkersdijk (2008-10-11)
5 - Stefan Pochmann (2006-10-14)
4 - Dan Cohen (2009-10-09)
4 - Grzegorz Luczyna (2007-09-15)
4 - Mátyás Kuti (2007-07-14)
3 - Oscar Roth Andersen (2011-04-22)
3 - Michal Halczuk (2009-05-30)
3 - Keisuke Hiraya (2008-10-04)
3 - Yu Nakajima (2008-08-02)
3 - Ryan Patricio (2008-05-24)
3 - Máté Horváth (2007-08-25)
3 - Chris Hardwick (2007-03-24)
3 - Jaap Scherphuis (2004-08-07)
2 - Simon Westlund (2011-04-22)
2 - Yohei Oka (2011-04-10)
2 - Haixu Zhang (张海旭) (2010-10-03)
2 - Bingliang Li (李炳良) (2010-10-03)
2 - Yu Sajima (2010-06-06)
2 - Yuxuan Wang (王宇轩) (2010-05-09)
2 - Haiyan Zhuang (庄海燕) (2010-04-04)
2 - Oskar Åsbrink (2009-09-05)
2 - Tang Yiu Chun (鄧耀俊) (2009-08-22)
2 - Yumu Tabuchi (2009-03-28)
2 - Ville Seppänen (2008-12-06)
2 - Edouard Chambon (2008-11-08)
2 - Ron van Bruchem (2007-11-24)
2 - Lukasz Cialon (2007-10-05)
2 - Grzegorz Prusak (2007-09-15)
2 - Anssi Vanhala (2007-08-18)
2 - Thibaut Jacquinot (2007-08-09)
2 - Takayuki Ookusa (2007-07-28)
2 - Craig Bouchard (2006-11-18)
2 - Piotr Kózka (2006-09-16)
2 - Bob Burton (2006-08-04)
2 - Leyan Lo (2006-03-11)
2 - Frank Morris (2005-08-13)
2 - Gunnar Krig (2005-03-27)
2 - Mirek Goljan (2005-01-15)
2 - Lars Vandenbergh (2004-10-10)
2 - Dror Vomberg (2004-08-07)


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 27, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Odder's Thirteen
> (yaeh for finding an order giving me second place )
> 
> 8 - Shotaro Makisumi (2005-08-13)
> ...


 
Shouldn't they be sorted by date the other way around? WRs get *harder* to obtain over time.


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 27, 2011)

Stefan said:


> (yaeh for finding an order giving me second place )


...


----------



## Carrot (Apr 27, 2011)

Lucas Garron said:


> Shouldn't they be sorted by date the other way around? WRs get *harder* to obtain over time.


 
I agree with you in this, but I guess Pochmann aimed for finding a way that would give him the second place?


----------



## Stefan (Apr 27, 2011)

Lucas Garron said:


> Shouldn't they be sorted by date the other way around? WRs get *harder* to obtain over time.


 
BUT THAT WOULDN'T MAKE ME LOOK SO GOOD, NOW WOULD IT???

And look at 2x2x2 here, setting the example of records ordered by oldest first:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/regions.php
(ok ok, so on the events view they're ordered alphabetically, but that's just stupid )


----------



## qqwref (Apr 27, 2011)

A single record *should* be ordered by oldest first. It's more impressive to get a specific time in 2008 than in 2011, because in 2011 cubing technology was more advanced and there were more competitions. It goes the other way for a list of most consecutive WR-y competitions, though, because it's more impressive to do a certain number of them in 2011 than in 2008, because in 2011 records are faster (and thus harder to beat) and there are more people competing over them.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 27, 2011)

y'all just hatin on me


----------



## irontwig (Apr 27, 2011)

Mirek's missing from the list.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 27, 2011)

Oops. Had a bug. I knew I should've thought a bit more about that line. Fixed now. Thanks.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 27, 2011)

The bug was that I overlooked when people got a world record in their first competition. Which are btw these:

2009-02-07 - Claes Hedin
2009-07-18 - Tang Yiu Chun (鄧耀俊)
2007-01-07 - Yu Jeong-Min
2007-02-24 - Máté Horváth
2007-12-15 - Danyang Chen (陈丹阳)
2005-09-18 - Piotr Kózka
2005-07-10 - Yuki Hayashi
2005-04-16 - Will Arnold
2004-08-07 - Kåre Krig
2004-11-27 - Gunnar Krig
2004-11-27 - Micael Hellberg
2004-10-10 - Mike Godfrey
2003-08-23 - David Wesley
2003-08-23 - Dror Vomberg
2003-08-23 - Lars Vandenbergh
2003-08-23 - Grant Tregay
2003-08-23 - Jaap Scherphuis
2003-08-23 - Dan Knights
2003-08-23 - Chris Hardwick
2003-08-23 - Mirek Goljan
2003-08-23 - Jess Bonde
2003-08-23 - Andy Bellenir
2003-08-23 - Masayuki Akimoto
1982-06-05 - Minh Thai


----------



## Carrot (Apr 28, 2011)

New question, what about most consecutive wins in any event(based on rounds, and not competitions)? (for instance I have 19 wins in row in pyraminx and I am still ongoing, if I counted right xD)

Oka pyra? or Feliks 3x3x3? or someone living in a country with low cubing standards?


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 28, 2011)

Odder said:


> New question, what about most consecutive wins in any event(based on rounds, and not competitions)? (for instance I have 19 wins in row in pyraminx and I am still ongoing, if I counted right xD)
> 
> Oka pyra? or Feliks 3x3x3? or someone living in a country with low cubing standards?


 Dan Cohen has 37 consecutive wins in 5x5  Never in 2nd since after US Open 2007...amazing.

Feliks has 21 consecutive 3x3 wins, Oka has 20 consecutive pyra wins.

(cos I was bored and manually looked up the stats)


----------



## Carrot (Apr 28, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> Dan Cohen has 37 consecutive wins in 5x5  Never in 2nd since after US Open 2007...amazing.
> 
> Feliks has 21 consecutive 3x3 wins, Oka has 20 consecutive pyra wins.
> 
> (cos I was bored and manually looked up the stats)


 Why didn't I think of Dan Cohen lol xD I was actually thinking "hmm... There must be someone good at 5x5x5, that can destroy everyone".


----------



## Stefan (Apr 28, 2011)

Odder said:


> New question, what about most consecutive wins in any event(based on rounds, and not competitions)? (for instance I have 19 wins in row in pyraminx and I am still ongoing, if I counted right xD)



Top 100:

```
37  Dan Cohen                    5x5 Cube         2011-03-05  ongoing
28  Erik Akkersdijk              5x5 Cube         2009-09-26           11 currently
27  Piotr Michal Padlewski       Square-1         2011-04-16  ongoing
26  Erik Akkersdijk              Megaminx         2009-09-12           2 currently
26  Rama Temmink                 3x3 One-handed   2009-09-12           0 currently
25  Harris Chan                  3x3 Cube         2009-07-25           2 currently
24  Shotaro Makisumi             3x3 Cube         2005-08-13           0 currently
21  Feliks Zemdegs               3x3 Cube         2011-01-29  ongoing
21  Erik Akkersdijk              4x4 Cube         2009-09-26           2 currently
20  Yohei Oka                    Pyraminx         2011-04-10  ongoing
19  Oscar Roth Andersen          Pyraminx         2011-04-22  ongoing
19  Giovanni Contardi            4x4 Cube         2011-04-21  ongoing
19  Edouard Chambon              2x2 Cube         2009-01-31           4 currently
18  Kanneti Sae Han              3x3 Cube         2010-07-16           7 currently
16  Feliks Zemdegs               3x3 One-handed   2011-01-29  ongoing
16  Timothy Sun                  2x2 Cube         2009-04-06           0 currently
16  Frank Morris                 5x5 Cube         2007-08-25           0 currently
15  Bernett Orlando              3x3 Cube         2010-10-01           2 currently
15  Stefan Pochmann              Rubik's Clock    2007-06-16           0 currently
14  Chris Hardwick               4x4 Blindfolded  2009-07-26           2 currently
13  Rowe Hessler                 3x3 Cube         2011-01-15           0 currently
13  Alexander Yu                 3x3 Blindfolded  2010-11-06  ongoing
13  Bence Barát                  7x7 Cube         2010-09-18           2 currently
13  Takao Hashimoto              Square-1         2010-07-11           2 currently
13  Leyan Lo                     3x3 Blindfolded  2007-03-31           0 currently
12  Feliks Zemdegs               4x4 Cube         2011-01-29  ongoing
11  Anssi Vanhala                3x3 With feet    2011-04-02  ongoing
11  Bernett Orlando              4x4 Cube         2011-02-20  ongoing
11  Feliks Zemdegs               5x5 Cube         2011-01-29  ongoing
11  David Woner                  Rubik's Clock    2010-08-06  ongoing
10  Feliks Zemdegs               Pyraminx         2011-01-29  ongoing
10  Francisco Javier Lemes Sáez  3x3 Cube         2010-12-11           0 currently
10  Feliks Zemdegs               2x2 Cube         2010-09-04           6 currently
10  Anssi Vanhala                3x3 Cube         2010-02-27           2 currently
10  Haiyan Zhuang                3x3 Blindfolded  2009-11-08           3 currently
10  Tomasz Zolnowski             3x3 Cube         2009-07-04           0 currently
10  Michal Halczuk               5x5 Cube         2009-06-27           1 currently
10  Erik Akkersdijk              3x3 Cube         2009-02-28           1 currently
10  Sam Boyles                   Master Magic     2008-11-22           0 currently
 9  Laura Ohrndorf               Rubik's Clock    2011-04-09  ongoing
 9  Quentin Lefebvre             Master Magic     2010-12-04           3 currently
 9  Haixu Zhang                  4x4 Cube         2010-10-03  ongoing
 9  Yuxuan Wang                  Rubik's Magic    2010-08-14           0 currently
 9  Yumu Tabuchi                 3x3 Cube         2010-07-24           0 currently
 9  Kanneti Sae Han              3x3 One-handed   2010-07-09           3 currently
 9  Nico Kupfer                  3x3 One-handed   2010-04-09           0 currently
 9  Fubo Wang                    3x3 One-handed   2009-08-16           0 currently
 9  Timothy Sun                  4x4 Cube         2009-06-28           0 currently
 9  Pedro Santos Guimarães       3x3 Cube         2009-03-28           1 currently
 9  Breandan Vallance            3x3 Cube         2009-03-14           0 currently
 9  Dan Dzoan                    3x3 One-handed   2008-07-12           0 currently
 9  Gunnar Krig                  2x2 Cube         2006-06-10           0 currently
 8  Michal Pleskowicz            3x3 One-handed   2011-04-16  ongoing
 8  Anthony Searle               2x2 Cube         2011-04-02  ongoing
 8  Syuhei Omura                 5x5 Cube         2011-03-26  ongoing
 8  Matias Macaya                3x3 One-handed   2011-03-05  ongoing
 8  Dan Cohen                    4x4 Cube         2011-03-05  ongoing
 8  Felix Lee                    Pyraminx         2010-12-11  ongoing
 8  Zhouheng Sun                 2x2 Cube         2010-12-05           3 currently
 8  Bence Barát                  5x5 Cube         2010-09-18           4 currently
 8  Bence Barát                  6x6 Cube         2010-09-03           3 currently
 8  Yi-Sa Chen                   2x2 Cube         2010-08-28  ongoing
 8  Han-Cyun Chen                4x4 Cube         2010-06-05  ongoing
 8  Erik Akkersdijk              7x7 Cube         2010-02-27           2 currently
 8  Erik Akkersdijk              6x6 Cube         2010-02-13           2 currently
 8  Jianwei Zhu                  Square-1         2009-10-01  ongoing
 8  Dan Cohen                    Square-1         2009-08-14           2 currently
 8  Phil Thomas                  2x2 Cube         2009-07-25  ongoing
 8  Ernesto Fernández Regueira   Rubik's Clock    2008-05-02           1 currently
 8  Edouard Chambon              3x3 Cube         2008-03-15           0 currently
 8  Chris Dzoan                  3x3 One-handed   2007-06-16           0 currently
 8  Lars Vandenbergh             Square-1         2006-09-23           0 currently
 7  Owidiusz Pryk                Master Magic     2011-04-16  ongoing
 7  Matteo Colombo               3x3 Blindfolded  2011-03-05  ongoing
 7  Lorenzo Bonoan               5x5 Cube         2011-03-05  ongoing
 7  Gian Sebastian Lucero        Pyraminx         2011-03-05  ongoing
 7  Bernett Orlando              2x2 Cube         2011-02-20  ongoing
 7  Yuxuan Wang                  Pyraminx         2011-02-20  ongoing
 7  Zhouheng Sun                 3x3 Cube         2011-01-23  ongoing
 7  Rodrigo Septién Rodríguez    4x4 Cube         2010-12-17  ongoing
 7  Bálint Bodor                 Megaminx         2010-10-01  ongoing
 7  Bernett Orlando              3x3 Multiblind   2010-10-01  ongoing
 7  Simon Lim                    3x3 Cube         2010-09-18           0 currently
 7  István Kocza                 5x5 Blindfolded  2010-09-03           1 currently
 7  Piti Pichedpan               3x3 One-handed   2010-08-14           2 currently
 7  Dan Cohen                    6x6 Cube         2010-08-06           2 currently
 7  Andrew Kang                  3x3 Cube         2010-08-06  ongoing
 7  Mulun Yin                    3x3 Cube         2010-08-01           0 currently
 7  Gabriel Dechichi Barbar      2x2 Cube         2010-07-23           1 currently
 7  Jeremy Fleischman            3x3 One-handed   2010-05-29           3 currently
 7  Justin Jaffray               2x2 Cube         2010-05-15           0 currently
 7  Piotr Alexandrowicz          3x3 One-handed   2009-09-12           0 currently
 7  Phillip Espinoza             3x3 Cube         2009-06-27           0 currently
 7  Andy Tsao                    3x3 Cube         2008-11-15           3 currently
 7  Syuhei Omura                 2x2 Cube         2008-08-02           0 currently
 7  Stefan Pochmann              Megaminx         2006-10-14           0 currently
 6  Antoine Piau                 Square-1         2011-04-16  ongoing
 6  Michal Pleskowicz            2x2 Cube         2011-04-16  ongoing
 6  Mats Valk                    3x3 Cube         2011-04-09  ongoing
 6  Mats Valk                    2x2 Cube         2011-04-09  ongoing
```


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 30, 2011)

Can someone find out total the number of 3x3x3 solves that took place between (and including) August 23, 2003 and January 30, 2011? 
I know it's not an odd WCA stat, I just need to know the answer so I can use it in a school project and I figured this would be a good place to ask.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 30, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Can someone find out total the number of 3x3x3 solves that took place between (and including) August 23, 2003 and January 30, 2011?
> I know it's not an odd WCA stat, I just need to know the answer so I can use it in a school project and I figured this would be a good place to ask.


 
223,865

That's just the regular 3x3x3 event, though. Do you also need one-handed etc?


```
select sum((value1>0) + (value2>0) + (value3>0) + (value4>0) + (value5>0))
from results, competitions c
where c.id=competitionId
and eventId='333'
and year*10000+month*100+day between 20030823 and 20110130
```


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 30, 2011)

Stefan said:


> 223,865
> 
> That's just the regular 3x3x3 event, though. Do you also need one-handed etc?
> 
> ...


 
Thanks! Nope, just 3x3x3 speed.


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 1, 2011)

Stefan said:


> 223,865
> 
> That's just the regular 3x3x3 event, though. Do you also need one-handed etc?
> 
> ...


Are all positive values actual solve times, i.e. does 

```
select sum(value1*(value1>0) + value2*(value2>0) + value3*(value3>0) + value4*(value4>0) + value5*(value5>0))/100/60/60/24
from results, competitions c
where c.id=competitionId
and eventId='333'
and year*10000+month*100+day between 20030823 and 20110130
```
mean there have been a total of 78 days of official solves?


----------



## timeless (May 1, 2011)

Lucas Garron said:


> Are all positive values actual solve times, i.e. does
> 
> ```
> select sum(value1*(value1>0) + value2*(value2>0) + value3*(value3>0) + value4*(value4>0) + value5*(value5>0))/100/60/60/24
> ...


 
u mean the dnf/dns solves shouldnt be counted?


----------



## Stefan (May 1, 2011)

Lucas Garron said:


> Are all positive values actual solve times, i.e. does [...] mean there have been a total of 78 days of official solves?



Not quite. It's the final times as seen on the results pages, i.e., including penalty times. We have no data about the penalties. But it does mean successful solves, yes. In general, zero means no attempt was scheduled (e.g. value4 and value5 for a best-of-3 round), negative values mean failures (dnf or dns) and positive values mean success.



timeless said:


> u mean the dnf/dns solves shouldnt be counted?


 
Not surprised someone starting a sentence with "u" thinks that dnf should count towards *solve *time, and dns should count towards *any *time.


----------



## qqwref (May 1, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Not surprised someone starting a sentence with "u" thinks that dnf should count towards solve time, and dns should count towards any time.


I'm not an expert in the intricacies of SQL, but wouldn't your query count neither DNF nor DNS? I think a DNF ought to count as a solve (although a DNS oughtn't).


----------



## timeless (May 1, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Not quite. It's the final times as seen on the results pages, i.e., including penalty times. We have no data about the penalties. But it does mean successful solves, yes. In general, zero means no attempt was scheduled (e.g. value4 and value5 for a best-of-3 round), negative values mean failures (dnf or dns) and positive values mean success.
> 
> 
> 
> Not surprised someone starting a sentence with "u" thinks that dnf should count towards *solve *time, and dns should count towards *any *time.


 
i said *shouldnt*


----------



## Stefan (May 1, 2011)

Total solve days for each event (except fewest moves and multiblind, sorry):

86.34 Rubiks Cube
72.81 4x4 Cube
68.92 5x5 Cube
38.69 Rubiks Cube: One-handed
22.19 Megaminx
19.10 7x7 Cube
16.15 Rubiks Cube: Blindfolded
13.28 6x6 Cube
12.58 2x2 Cube
10.14 Square-1
7.16 Pyraminx
2.97 4x4 Cube: Blindfolded
2.83 Rubiks Cube: With feet
2.76 Rubiks Clock
1.92 5x5 Cube: Blindfolded (I'm responsible for 5.6% of that with a single solve )
1.46 Rubiks Magic
1.24 Master Magic

(this is more now because it's all-time, not just until Sarah's January 30 limit)


```
select round(sum(value1*(value1>0) + value2*(value2>0) + value3*(value3>0) + value4*(value4>0) + value5*(value5>0))/60/60/24)/100, events.name
from results, events
where events.id=eventId
group by eventId
order by 1 desc
```


----------



## Stefan (May 1, 2011)

qqwref said:


> I think a DNF ought to count as a solve (although a DNS oughtn't).


 
DNF is an "attempt", but no "solve" (at least usually). Ok, you could say it's "solve time" in the sense of time spent *trying* to solve. But the other reason to not count it is that we just don't have the data 



timeless said:


> i said *shouldnt*



You didn't say it but asked it, suggesting surprise/disbelief/disagreement.

But mainly I just wanted to complain about your disrespectful writing.


----------



## Carrot (May 1, 2011)

another one, who has the highest 4x4x4:megaminx ratio? (I want a list for both single and average)


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 1, 2011)

Wouldn't a high ratio mean really slow on one and fast on the other? Are you sure that's what you want?


----------



## Carrot (May 1, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Wouldn't a high ratio mean really slow on one and fast on the other? Are you sure that's what you want?


 
yes, I want to see who is slow at 4x4x4 but fast at megaminx =D


----------



## kinch2002 (May 1, 2011)

On the WCA stats page there is the top 10 sum of average and single ranks list. If someone could make a full list (or top 100 if that's too much) of those stats rather than just the top 10 I'd love to see it 

Also, another thing that might be interesting: A similar list (sum of averages/single) but for countries i.e. take the top ranked place in every event for each country and sum them - I guess USA, Hungary, Netherlands and Australia would be right up there.


----------



## caseyd (May 1, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> There's only 4 Calvins, and I'm one of them.


 
Im one of 2 Caseys


----------



## Stefan (May 1, 2011)

Odder said:


> another one, who has the highest 4x4x4:megaminx ratio? (I want a list for both single and average)



Single (top until under 1/1, and bottom 10):


```
444/mi     444    minx  who
-----------------------------------------------
1.4718  162.86  110.65  Irène Mallordy
1.4376  129.69   90.21  Luigi Lunardon
1.4193   84.96   59.86  Karina Grandjean Beck
1.3759  189.45  137.69  Yann Leenhardt
1.2902  311.09  241.11  Solène Krebs
1.2752  106.68   83.66  Jek Villacampa
1.2510   78.56   62.80  Koo Chun Ki (顧俊祺)
1.2312   75.18   61.06  Bingliang Li (李炳良)
1.2253   65.47   53.43  David Gugl
1.1994   81.09   67.61  Aidan Wolter
1.1601  281.08  242.28  Yiting Yu (余益婷)
1.1012  104.50   94.90  Daniel Hayes
1.0963   99.86   91.09  Tonia Kwasniewska
1.0941   68.72   62.81  Jonathan Cookmeyer
1.0897  102.16   93.75  Yu Da-Hyun
1.0866  181.00  166.58  Patrick Tran
1.0751   96.96   90.19  Ronan Felipe Jorge
1.0692   93.91   87.83  Russell Angelo Fernandez
1.0623   60.91   57.34  Oscar Roth Andersen
1.0602   99.22   93.59  Kevin Westermann
1.0494  126.47  120.52  Andy Collentro
1.0348   64.53   62.36  Giuliano Cayetano
1.0198   83.50   81.88  Michal Matczak
1.0112   48.06   47.53  Bálint Bodor
1.0063   91.40   90.83  Piyachat Jamsai
0.9996   77.55   77.58  Andrew Sopchak
...
0.1782   53.59  300.72  The Quyen Pham
0.1779   48.59  273.13  Nicholas Ho
0.1709   49.44  289.21  Thom Barlow
0.1658   69.84  421.30  Ignacio Soto Bustos
0.1647   78.41  476.19  Rahul Kadukar
0.1645   44.21  268.71  Hsuan Chang (張璿)
0.1608   91.27  567.66  Neil Xia
0.1513   48.68  321.84  Kian Barry
0.1236   57.66  466.32  Rama Temmink
0.0979   55.38  565.46  Chris Hardwick
```

Never thought I'd see Chris take last place somewhere (of 1056 people in this case).

Average:

```
444/mi     444    minx  who
-----------------------------------------------
1.5561  146.66   94.25  Russell Angelo Fernandez
1.5016  142.04   94.59  Ronan Felipe Jorge
1.3700  118.97   86.84  Jek Villacampa
1.3578   96.57   71.12  Koo Chun Ki (顧俊祺)
1.3350   90.18   67.55  Karina Grandjean Beck
1.1933   86.29   72.31  Aidan Wolter
1.1891   79.53   66.88  Bingliang Li (李炳良)
1.1888   72.65   61.11  David Gugl
1.1870  122.83  103.48  Daniel Hayes
1.1564  225.44  194.95  Rinaldo Pitzer Junior
1.1109   67.21   60.50  Oscar Roth Andersen
1.0865  119.24  109.75  Shuohong Wang (王硕鸿)
1.0864   77.23   71.09  Matic Omulec
1.0830  112.18  103.58  Yu Da-Hyun
1.0805  112.67  104.28  Kevin Westermann
1.0740   95.32   88.75  Ramón Dersch
1.0684   98.19   91.90  Laetitia Lemoine
1.0647   71.24   66.91  Giuliano Cayetano
1.0496   54.00   51.45  Bálint Bodor
1.0456  112.62  107.71  Choi Do-Hee
1.0197   86.98   85.30  Andrew Sopchak
1.0184  108.76  106.79  Piyachat Jamsai
1.0178   78.89   77.51  Jeremi Niedziela
1.0093  338.75  335.63  Jialin Liu (刘佳琳)
1.0016   60.88   60.78  Mariano DImperio
0.9979   79.89   80.06  Marshal Nathan
...
0.2205   80.72  366.02  Donglei Li (李冬雷)
0.2194   58.85  268.20  Jimmy Coll
0.2194   74.56  339.87  Adam Wills
0.2174   60.56  278.52  Tobias Daneels
0.2152   73.05  339.45  Stephanie Chow
0.2054   64.65  314.70  Daniel Lundwall
0.2022   77.12  381.39  Ton Dennenbroek
0.2002   64.31  321.21  The Quyen Pham
0.1944   58.09  298.81  Antoine Piau
0.1796   52.25  290.98  Pierre Lemerle
```


```
select s4.best/sm.best, s4.best/100, sm.best/100, persons.name
from
(select personId, best from rankssingle where eventId='444') s4,
(select personId, best from rankssingle where eventId='minx') sm,
persons
where s4.personId=sm.personId and persons.id=s4.personId
order by 1 desc;

select s4.best/sm.best, s4.best/100, sm.best/100, persons.name
from
(select personId, best from ranksaverage where eventId='444') s4,
(select personId, best from ranksaverage where eventId='minx') sm,
persons
where s4.personId=sm.personId and persons.id=s4.personId
order by 1 desc;
```


----------



## MrIndianTeen (May 1, 2011)

caseyd said:


> Im one of 2 Caseys


 
Well I'm the ONLY Aaroh (H is not a typo)


----------



## Carrot (May 1, 2011)

thanks a lot =)


----------



## vcuber13 (May 1, 2011)

id like to know whos slow at 3x3 but fast at sq1, andrew will likely be first


----------



## Stefan (May 1, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> On the WCA stats page there is the top 10 sum of average and single ranks list. If someone could make a full list (or top 100 if that's too much) of those stats rather than just the top 10 I'd love to see it



But that would make Feliks visible.
(that's right, I'm mocking him for not being a top 10 all-rounder )

I've been thinking about linking to a longer version of each of those stats, might do that and make this one show the top 100.



kinch2002 said:


> Also, another thing that might be interesting: A similar list (sum of averages/single) but for countries i.e. take the top ranked place in every event for each country and sum them - I guess USA, Hungary, Netherlands and Australia would be right up there.



Interesting idea...


----------



## Stefan (May 1, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> id like to know whos slow at 3x3 but fast at sq1, andrew will likely be first


 
If you mean Andrew Nelson... no, he's single place 7 and average place 8. Guess again?


----------



## vcuber13 (May 1, 2011)

but hes like 18 3x3 and 16 sq1 is he not? idk anyone else faster st sq1 (forte used to be but not anymore)
binglinang li?
likely poitr


----------



## Stefan (May 1, 2011)

333/sq1 single:


```
333/sq1    333    sq1   who
-----------------------------------------------
1.9940   63.33  31.76   Mike Godfrey 
1.6724   22.46  13.43   Ruzhen Ye (叶儒臻) 
1.6257   19.59  12.05   Jianwei Zhu (朱剑伟) 
1.4800   25.19  17.02   Qirun Zhong 
1.4046   22.15  15.77   Kazuhito Iimura 
1.3854   22.25  16.06   Jiashun Liu (刘佳顺) 
1.3220   14.41  10.90   Andrew Nelson 
1.3121   16.90  12.88   Gabriel Bucsan 
1.3080   43.40  33.18   Justin Eimers 
1.2618   12.53   9.93   Piotr Michal Padlewski 
1.2194   14.56  11.94   Martin Zahradník 
1.2029   19.21  15.97   Jörg Seidler 
1.1964   14.68  12.27   Ming Zheng (郑鸣) 
1.1669   37.96  32.53   Jiaming Li (李嘉明) 
1.1652   19.33  16.59   Libing Wang (王梨兵) 
1.1561   15.63  13.52   Alexandra Daryl Ariawan 
1.1283   25.41  22.52   Thomas Woodroffe 
1.1256   12.55  11.15   Dene Beardsley 
1.1156    9.65   8.65   Bingliang Li (李炳良) 
1.1097   34.80  31.36   Lei Shi (时雷) 
1.0447   22.22  21.27   Gabriela Gierasimiuk 
1.0369   16.30  15.72   Choi Ha-Ram 
1.0263   14.46  14.09   Neil Wu 
1.0249   14.43  14.08   Park Sang-Min 
1.0224   22.78  22.28   Mikolaj Stepczak 
1.0154   22.45  22.11   Xuan Pei (裴旋) 
1.0104   18.52  18.33   Stefan Lidström 
0.9939   14.66  14.75   François Courtès 
...

0.0687   10.86  158.05   Erik Johnson 
0.0669    7.75  115.81   Giovanni Contardi 
0.0600   10.61  176.70   James Benedict Cañares 
0.0519   13.84  266.58   Angelo Mauricio Adasme Alfaro 
0.0497    9.28  186.71   Piotr Frankowski 
0.0420   13.28  316.34   Ton Dennenbroek 
0.0352   13.88  394.81   Florian Kreyßig 
0.0351   18.90  538.52   Benjamin Jose Enriquez 
0.0351    8.81  250.80   Mitsuki Gunji 
0.0270   10.30  381.01   Chia-Wei Lu
```

333/sq1 average:

```
333/sq1    333    sq1   who
-----------------------------------------------
1.6229   23.71   14.61   Jianwei Zhu (朱剑伟) 
1.5614   25.95   16.62   Kazuhito Iimura 
1.4927   29.54   19.79   Jiashun Liu (刘佳顺) 
1.4487   23.99   16.56   Ruzhen Ye (叶儒臻) 
1.2189   26.84   22.02   Qirun Zhong 
1.1600   24.58   21.19   Libing Wang (王梨兵) 
1.1557   28.58   24.73   Xuan Pei (裴旋) 
1.1448   18.26   15.95   Andrew Nelson 
1.1389   15.25   13.39   Piotr Michal Padlewski 
1.1322   25.10   22.17   Gabriela Gierasimiuk 
1.0753   46.96   43.67   Justin Eimers 
1.0731   68.53   63.86   Stephen Lane 
1.0676   19.43   18.20   Gabriel Bucsan 
1.0504   16.87   16.06   Ming Zheng (郑鸣) 
1.0448   23.79   22.77   Jörg Seidler 
1.0404   25.49   24.50   Xinnan Ye (叶新楠) 
1.0398   22.23   21.38   François Courtès 
1.0319   29.12   28.22   Thomas Woodroffe 
1.0195   16.73   16.41   Tomas Kristiansson 
1.0062   40.84   40.59   Jiaming Li (李嘉明) 
0.9822   12.15   12.37   Bingliang Li (李炳良) 
...
0.0895   21.98  245.70   Daniel Lo 
0.0877   14.35  163.69   Chris Hardwick 
0.0862   21.24  246.52   Rodrigo Ybarra de Oliveira Ribeiro 
0.0711   13.04  183.31   Chi-Fan Li (李啟帆) 
0.0704   12.58  178.72   Erik Johnson 
0.0670   10.21  152.36   Phillip Espinoza 
0.0658   22.56  342.65   Mitko Prodanov 
0.0587   13.48  229.53   Luchen Zhang (张录辰) 
0.0486   18.09  372.00   Nikhil Mande 
0.0352   14.05  398.81   Daniel Lundwall
```


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 1, 2011)

Stefan said:


> 333/sq1 single:


Although these lists are missing one important person.


----------



## Stefan (May 1, 2011)

Lucas Garron said:


> Although these lists are missing one important person.


 
Completely his own fault. If he can solve megaminx, I'm sure he can solve 3x3x3 (why doesn't he, btw?).


----------



## Pro94 (May 1, 2011)

Who has the highest number of solves without any DNF?


----------



## Stefan (May 1, 2011)

Pro94 said:


> Who has the highest number of solves without any DNF?


 

```
285  Zbigniew Zborowski
206  Matteo Provasi
182  Yi-Sa Chen (陳以撒)
157  Andrew Sopchak
155  Tam Ming Ki
139  Josh Rotholz
110  Vincent Hartanto Utomo
104  Stefan Kodrnja
103  Grant Tregay
102  Amier Edy Adlan Bin Sanusi
```

(multiblind-attempts counted as a whole here)


```
select
  sum((value1>0) + (value2>0) + (value3>0) + (value4>0) + (value5>0)) solves,
  sum((value1=-1) + (value2=-1) + (value3=-1) + (value4=-1) + (value5=-1)) dnfs,
  personName
from results
group by personId
order by 2, 1 desc
```

Ryan Patricio leads the only-1-dnf list with 462 solves, Dene leads the only-2-dnf list with 743 solves.

Top 10 ratios:

```
s/dnf  solve dnf   who
---------------------------------------------
462.0    462   1   Ryan Patricio
440.0    440   1   James Creswell
371.5    743   2   Dene Beardsley
274.0    274   1   Cristobal Correa del Valle
260.0    260   1   Agustín Díaz Morón
256.0    256   1   Neel Shah
224.0    224   1   Daniel Hayes
206.2   1031   5   Dave Campbell
189.0    189   1   Christian Guillén López
188.0    188   1   Lennart Aspelin
```


----------



## hic2482w (May 1, 2011)

What percentage of people had their first ever 3x3 solve a DNF? Me and my friend would be 2 of those people


----------



## Stefan (May 1, 2011)

hic2482w said:


> What percentage of people had their first ever 3x3 *solve *a DNF?



Zero?

Don't know how many DNFed their first *attempt*. And I don't know how to do this with SQL alone and don't want to write a script right now, sorry.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 1, 2011)

hic2482w said:


> What percentage of people had their first ever 3x3 solve a DNF? Me and my friend would be 2 of those people



733 (first attempt). And another 22 have DNS on their first attempt.


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 1, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Completely his own fault. If he can solve megaminx, I'm sure he can solve 3x3x3 (why doesn't he, btw?).


I think it's one of those necessary mysteries of life.

http://archive.garron.us/img/2009/takao_beam.jpg


----------



## Stefan (May 1, 2011)

Tim Reynolds said:


> 733 (first attempt). And another 22 have DNS on their first attempt.


 
I get 734 and 21. How did you do it?

```
select count(value1=-1 or null) dnfFirst, count(value1=-2 or null) dnsFirst from
results, competitions, rounds,
(select personId, min((year-1980)*1000000+month*10000+day*100+rounds.rank) r
from results, competitions, rounds
where eventId='333' and competitions.id=competitionId and rounds.id=roundId
group by personId) x
where eventId='333' and competitions.id=competitionId and rounds.id=roundId
and results.personId=x.personId and x.r=(year-1980)*1000000+month*10000+day*100+rounds.rank
```


----------



## qqwref (May 1, 2011)

Stefan said:


> DNF is an "attempt", but no "solve" (at least usually). Ok, you could say it's "solve time" in the sense of time spent *trying* to solve. But the other reason to not count it is that we just don't have the data


Of course we wouldn't count it towards the "amount of time spent solving" statistic. I was saying that it would make more sense to me to count DNFs in the "number of solves between X date and Y date" statistic.



Stefan said:


> Single (top until under 1/1, and bottom 10):
> 
> ```
> 444/mi     444    minx  who
> ...


Huh. I guess it's a lot easier to epic fail at megaminx than to epic fail at 4x4.



Stefan said:


> 333/sq1 single:
> 
> ```
> 0.0270   10.30  381.01   Chia-Wei Lu
> ```


hahahahahaha oh wow



Tim Reynolds said:


> And another 22 have DNS on their first attempt.


o_0


PS: I think Takao doesn't solve 3x3 because he isn't interested enough in the event to get very fast, and doesn't want to have such a terrible rank on his profile.


----------



## Stefan (May 1, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Huh. I guess it's a lot easier to epic fail at megaminx than to epic fail at 4x4.



I guess you could say that, although it's not quite as bad as 1.4718 compared to 0.0979. Remember megaminx has higher times than 4x4x4 in general, so ratio 1.0000 doesn't mean you're equally good at both, only that you take the same time for both. Maybe each should first be divided by the world record average, and then we take the ratio of that.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 1, 2011)

Stefan said:


> I guess you could say that, although it's not quite as bad as 1.4718 compared to 0.0979. Remember megaminx has higher times than 4x4x4 in general, so ratio 1.0000 doesn't mean you're equally good at both, only that you take the same time for both. Maybe each should first be divided by the world record average, and then we take the ratio of that.


 
Or you could go by percentile (1-[rank/total competitors]), since the WRs are outliers in their own way.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 1, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Or you could go by percentile (1-[rank/total competitors]), since the WRs are outliers in their own way.


 
That's probably a better way becuase only 2 people are sub-1 on megaminx, so the WR avg is very low, relative of course


----------



## Stefan (May 1, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> That's probably a better way becuase only 2 people are sub-1 on megaminx, so the WR avg is very low, relative of course


 
Yes, Simon and Bálint themselves have been under a minute consistently. *They* are the outliers, not some of their solves. The megaminx WR average wasn't simply extreme luck, it's a valid reference value to compare to.

Though I do like the percentiles.


----------



## qqwref (May 1, 2011)

I don't think it's accurate to assume that two WRs in different events represent the same level of skill. Or even the same relative level of skill.

Taking percentiles doesn't represent the same level of skill either, but at least it's the same relative level of skill... the median time (of attempts) requires more skill to achieve than 50% of all official averages.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 1, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Taking percentiles doesn't represent the same level of skill either


 
Yeah of course, but I think in this case it's the closest we are going to get to comparing skill across two events.


----------



## Pro94 (May 1, 2011)

Who are the youngest and oldest WR/CR/NR holders?


----------



## cmhardw (May 2, 2011)

As to my 4x4x4/megaminx ratio and coming in dead last, I have had one other instance of that already. At Worlds 2009 I came dead last in 3x3x3 one-handed Round 1.

I'm not sure if anyone else noticed that fact, but I thought it was funny. Crazy how things can change in only 6 years


----------



## Stefan (May 2, 2011)

Woah, yeah, I remember you used to be relatively fast at it.


----------



## Rpotts (May 2, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Woah, yeah, I remember you used to be relatively fast at it, allowing you to get WR 3 times.


 
fix'd


----------



## Stefan (May 2, 2011)

That's not "fix'd", that's just spelling it out for the newbs.


----------



## TMOY (May 2, 2011)

Stefan said:


> 333/sq1 single:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



I should be ranked higher than that on that list (my 14.66 single at 333 speedsolve is an error, actually it was either 17.66 or 19.66).


----------



## Stefan (May 2, 2011)

TMOY said:


> I should be ranked higher than that on that list (my 14.66 single at 333 speedsolve is an error, actually it was either 17.66 or 19.66).


 
For data corrections, best contact Ron or the competition organizer/delegate. I only work on the system and stay out of the data, and I don't know if someone doing the data is reading here.


----------



## Sebastien (May 2, 2011)

Stefan said:


> But that would make Feliks visible.
> I've been thinking about linking to a longer version of each of those stats, might do that and make this one show the top 100.


 
yes, please do that!


----------



## Stefan (May 2, 2011)

Sébastien_Auroux said:


> yes, please do that!


 
Why, are you place 11 somewhere? 

I know Ron is hidden in _"world records in most events"_, he got three as well but it's sorted alphabetically


----------



## Tim Major (May 9, 2011)

This for 2x2? I'm curious as to how we went (2.76 + 3.56 + 3.70 = 10.02).
I'm sure we could get sub 9, but I'm wondering what the best are.


----------



## Sebastien (May 9, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Why, are you place 11 somewhere?
> 
> I know Ron is hidden in _"world records in most events"_, he got three as well but it's sorted alphabetically



No, I'd just like to see those lists as I'm generally very interested in statistics. Especially Most Competitions, Most countries and the 2 allrounder top 100 would interest me.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 9, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> This for 2x2? I'm curious as to how we went (2.76 + 3.56 + 3.70 = 10.02).
> I'm sure we could get sub 9, but I'm wondering what the best are.




```
AsianChampionship2010 	911
Euro2010	 	957
KubarooOpen2011 	1002
Cubetcha2010 		1017
WC2009 			1030
DutchOpen2010 		1033
DanishOpen2011 		1043
AustrianOpen2010 	1052
TCAChampionship2011 	1053
LodzOpen2011 		1057
```


----------



## Robert-Y (May 9, 2011)

Zane Carney is the only person who has gotten a 5BLD success but not a 4BLD success, having tried 6 times 

Stefan has never attempted 4BLD officially


----------



## Stefan (May 9, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> Stefan has never attempted 4BLD officially


 
Yeah, why would I bother after the 5BLD 

Nah, I simply didn't have enough memo routes (or time) for both 4x4 and 5x5. Dror and Richard were much faster than me, my only chance to win was if they both failed, and they had two 4x4 and one 5x5 attempt. So I decided to do 5x5. I do want to try 4x4 in the future, but I'm still too slow for the time limits.


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (May 9, 2011)

Sébastien_Auroux said:


> No, I'd just like to see those lists as I'm generally very interested in statistics. Especially Most Competitions, Most countries and the 2 allrounder top 100 would interest me.



I think Ron has about 70 tournaments.

Fridrich 3 or 4 max

Me 0


----------



## Sebastien (May 11, 2011)

So Stefan, what about links to Top 100?


----------



## Carrot (May 11, 2011)

Gaétan Guimond said:


> I think Ron has about 70 tournaments.
> 
> Fridrich 3 or 4 max
> 
> Me 0


 
The master has spoken!! =D


----------



## Forte (May 11, 2011)

all hail GG


----------



## Stefan (May 12, 2011)

Sébastien_Auroux said:


> So Stefan, what about links to Top 100?


 
Will come, but I don't know how easy/hard it is and have to do some other things first.


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 15, 2011)

Tim Reynolds said:


> ```
> AsianChampionship2010 	911
> Euro2010	 	957
> KubarooOpen2011 	1002
> ...



We just got WR 2x2 podium at Park Ridge Open 2011
1. Dan 2.28
2. Me 3.31
3. Ethan 3.38

Total - 8.97


----------



## Stefan (May 15, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> We just got WR 2x2 podium at Park Ridge Open 2011


 
If only Frank and Duane had been faster...
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=IdahoOpen2005&allResults=1#222
(it's the only time that happened)


----------



## Erzz (May 15, 2011)

Figured this would be the best place to ask. Just wondering which country has the most cubers (that have gone to competition), and which country has the highest percent of population as cubers.


----------



## TheMachanga (May 15, 2011)

Erzz said:


> Figured this would be the best place to ask. Just wondering which country has the most cubers (that have gone to competition), and which country has the highest percent of population as cubers.


http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#16


----------



## nccube (May 15, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> 1. Dan 2.28



WTF!? It's 2nd in the world, isn't it?


----------



## DavidWoner (May 15, 2011)

Would it be possible to implement sum of ranks onto each WCA profile? Just add another row with sum of single and sum of avg, and then WR/CR/NR for each. Just pretend its another event or something. This way it would be automatically updating and easy to find.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 15, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Would it be possible to implement sum of ranks onto each WCA profile? Just add another row with sum of single and sum of avg, and then WR/CR/NR for each. Just pretend its another event or something. This way it would be automatically updating and easy to find.


 
That sounds like a really good idea, then also all-rounders would be winning things for a change


----------



## qqwref (May 16, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Would it be possible to implement sum of ranks onto each WCA profile? Just add another row with sum of single and sum of avg, and then WR/CR/NR for each. Just pretend its another event or something. This way it would be automatically updating and easy to find.


Only if it counts "best sum of ranks" as an event


----------



## Stefan (May 17, 2011)

The number of regional records per year (and per year from january-april because 2011 isn't finished yet). Spot the trend.


```
year   all  j-a
---------------
1982    19    0
2003    80    0
2004   241   64
2005   450  106
2006   626  148
2007  1005  240
2008  1457  446
2009  2290  791
2010  2526  730
2011   752  684

SELECT   year,
         sum((regionalsinglerecord<>'') + (regionalaveragerecord<>'')),
         sum(if(month>4,0,(regionalsinglerecord<>'') + (regionalaveragerecord<>'')))
FROM     Results, Competitions c
WHERE    c.id=competitionId and (regionalsinglerecord<>'' or regionalaveragerecord<>'')
GROUP BY year
```


----------



## CRO (May 17, 2011)

What is the slowest solve for each event?


----------



## Stefan (May 17, 2011)

CRO said:


> What is the slowest solve for each event?


 

```
5x5 blindfolded   2:34:36.00
4x4 blindfolded     46:12.00
3x3 blindfolded     35:00.00
7x7 Cube            33:44.00
6x6 Cube            26:29.00
5x5 Cube            23:03.00
3x3 with feet       16:49.00
Megaminx            15:50.00
Rubik's Cube        15:08.00
4x4 Cube            14:48.00
3x3 one-handed      11:35.00
Master Magic        10:01.00
Rubik's Magic        9:59.63
2x2 Cube             9:59.06
Square-1             9:46.80
Pyraminx             9:37.75
Rubik's Clock        8:07.50
```

But please don't try to beat these. Would be a waste of time for you and the others.


----------



## irontwig (May 17, 2011)

What MBLD attempt with 100% solved is closest to one hour?


----------



## Kian (May 17, 2011)

Stefan said:


> ```
> 5x5 blindfolded   2:34:36.00
> 4x4 Cube          2:09:00.00
> 4x4 blindfolded     46:12.00
> ...


 
:O Who spent 2 hours solving a 4x4?!?!?


----------



## Stefan (May 17, 2011)

irontwig said:


> What MBLD attempt with 100% solved is closest to one hour?



István's 9/9 in 59:39:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20SujglkwR4



Kian said:


> :O Who spent 2 hours solving a 4x4?!?!?



Bruno Gálvez. Might be a mistake, though.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 17, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Bruno Gálvez. Might be a mistake, though.


 
Looking at the results spreadsheet I'm pretty sure it was 2:09.00 (if you just type "2:09" into excel, it turns it into 2 hours 9 minutes, you have to type "2:09.00"). I made the correction. Want to find the new slowest?


----------



## Stefan (May 17, 2011)

Ok fixed, it's 14:48.00 now.

Woot, I just realized I not only have the slowest 5BLD but also the slowest 3BLD (those 35 minutes gave me place 3 in the world, though  ... ah, the golden times).


----------



## Cubenovice (May 18, 2011)

Just checked the reults of that comp: there was NR and/or ER and/or WR in every round of every event.

Regarding the BLD result: you have an "official" improvement of over 30 minutes ;-)

Look what I found on Ron's report page:


----------



## jazzthief81 (May 18, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Just checked the reults of that comp: there was NR and/or ER and/or WR in every round of every event.
> 
> Regarding the BLD result: you have an "official" improvement of over 30 minutes ;-)
> 
> Look what I found on Ron's report page:


I remember this. The ovation he got will be forever engrained in my memory.


----------



## Godmil (May 18, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Only if it counts "best sum of ranks" as an event



Would that results then need to be taken into account in the sum?:confused:


----------



## Stefan (May 18, 2011)

jazzthief81 said:


> I remember this. The ovation he got will be forever engrained in my memory.



Darn, I don't remember that. So your memory is better and you should've been beaten me there and gotten the ovation yourself


----------



## qqwref (May 19, 2011)

Godmil said:


> Would that results then need to be taken into account in the sum?:confused:


 
Yes.


----------



## Julian (May 19, 2011)

Godmil said:


> Would that results then need to be taken into account in the sum?:confused:


Does a set of all sets contain itself?


----------



## AvGalen (May 29, 2011)

Just wanted to point out that the single/average WR of almost all events are now held by 1 person. (Except for 2x2x2 and master magic). I think that is a clear indication that we have reached "maturity" in the results and that we have some real specialist now.
Time will tell if this is temporary or more permanent

(so square-1 single/average person 1, clock single/average person 2, etc)


----------



## ben1996123 (May 30, 2011)

qqwref said:


> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006MUHL01
> 
> Between one 3x3 round and the next, improved his 3x3 single by 20.31 seconds or 54.2%. Is this the best improvement for someone under a minute?



Old post, not quite under a minute, or 3x3 (-.-), but my first time doing sq1 in competition I got a 1:02 single, then next time it went down to 27.55. Also my 2x2 single went from 7.16 to 2.61.


----------



## timspurfan (May 30, 2011)

I had a 1:08.23 average and then my next average was 13.06, http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009SMIT03. I was wondering how that stacked up to others as a ratio from one round to another (if that makes sense).


----------



## ben1996123 (May 30, 2011)

timspurfan said:


> I had a 1:08.23 average and then my next average was 13.06, http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009SMIT03. I was wondering how that stacked up to others as a ratio from one round to another (if that makes sense).



Lol at your 2x2 (25.15 to 1.43)

EDIT: What about worst as well? Your clock average goes from 41.46 to 1:32.99


----------



## Carrot (May 30, 2011)

I got a new request for Stefan:

Dan Cohen told me that I sucked at sq-1 recently because I got a one minute solve, and that it is not normal to solve a megaminx faster than a sq-1.. So who has the biggest sq1/megaminx ratio? (and how many does even have a ratio above 1? Luckily I have a ratio under 1, YAY!! )


----------



## Stefan (May 30, 2011)

Odder said:


> Dan Cohen told me that I sucked at sq-1 recently because I got a one minute solve, and that it is not normal to solve a megaminx faster than a sq-1.. So who has the biggest sq1/megaminx ratio? (and how many does even have a ratio above 1? Luckily I have a ratio under 1, YAY!! )


 
Not sure this is what you meant, but here's your sq1 record / minx record:


```
sq1/mi     sq1    minx  id          name
--------------------------------------------------------
3.4431  381.01  110.66  2007LUCH01  Chia-Wei Lu
3.3267  538.52  161.88  2007ENRI01  Benjamin Jose Enriquez
2.7991  394.81  141.05  2010KREY01  Florian Kreyßig
1.8881  113.02   59.86  2010BECK01  Karina Grandjean Beck
1.4158  115.81   81.80  2009CONT01  Giovanni Contardi
1.3782  189.77  137.69  2007LEEN01  Yann Leenhardt
1.3638  176.70  129.56  2007CANA01  James Benedict Cañares
1.2995  266.58  205.14  2009ALFA02  Angelo Mauricio Adasme Alfaro
1.2377  103.55   83.66  2008VILL01  Jek Villacampa
1.1719  190.73  162.75  2007ROGO01  Dennis Rogon
1.1558  104.11   90.08  2010MCDO01  Louis McDonald
1.1375  198.02  174.08  2007RIBE01  Rodrigo Ybarra de Oliveira Ribeiro
1.0976  260.02  236.90  2010PERE06  María Fernanda Segovia Pérez
1.0830  100.03   92.36  2007LAFE01  Caio José Lafetá
1.0501   71.52   68.11  2008HANK01  Kanneti Sae Han
1.0297  142.80  138.68  2009BOSI01  Alberto Bosia
1.0213   92.13   90.21  2009LUNA01  Luigi Lunardon
0.9846  107.72  109.41  2008PALO01  Michael Palone
0.9712  316.34  325.72  2003DENN01  Ton Dennenbroek
0.9452  181.11  191.61  2008BARA02  Bálint Barát
0.9355  272.84  291.66  2008LIUJ01  Jialin Liu (刘佳琳)
0.9235   75.69   81.96  2003POCH01  Stefan Pochmann
0.9230  109.34  118.46  2010PAUL02  Cesare Paulin
0.9188   57.71   62.81  2010COOK01  Jonathan Cookmeyer
0.9137   43.43   47.53  2008BODO01  Bálint Bodor
0.8866  121.31  136.83  2009SANT03  Robert Allen Santayana
0.8656   64.27   74.25  2009CHAN15  Juan Juli Andika Chandra
0.8380  143.72  171.50  2009DENG01  Bowen Deng (邓博文)
0.8327   70.68   84.88  2009CORR02  Lorenzo Corradin
0.8194   81.91   99.96  2009KIEL01  Tomasz Kielbasa
0.8056  107.30  133.19  2008KINN01  Rowan Kinneavy
0.7983  165.97  207.91  2006LECK01  Mimmi Leckius
0.7954   85.65  107.68  2008DZIK01  Grzegorz Dzikiewicz
0.7913   51.96   65.66  2009EWER01  Leonard Ewerbeck
0.7860   90.56  115.21  2010LETA01  Bonifác Péter Létai
0.7765   46.22   59.52  2009CAYE01  Giuliano Cayetano
0.7747   73.52   94.90  2005HAYE01  Daniel Hayes
0.7740  142.47  184.08  2010DALL01  Quentin Dallison
0.7127   72.65  101.93  2009CASA02  Myles Casanas
0.7067   64.44   91.19  2009ASBR01  Oskar Åsbrink
0.7053   60.43   85.68  2007LEMO01  Laetitia Lemoine
0.7051   43.44   61.61  2008LOMB01  Pasquale Lombardozzi
0.7011   69.06   98.50  2006PAWL01  Kamil Pawlak
0.6963   72.65  104.33  2009RODA01  Geoffrey Roda
0.6942   46.66   67.21  2009CHAI01  Tanai Chaikraveephan
0.6898  116.55  168.97  2010VALO01  Clément Valot
0.6874  114.51  166.59  2006WLOS01  Pawel Wloszek
0.6859   96.75  141.05  2010MARQ03  José Pablo Márquez
0.6768   77.38  114.34  2009TURI01  Barnabás Turi
0.6721   69.90  104.00  2009YINC05  Chengzhi Yin (殷程智)
0.6653  158.05  237.56  2007JOHN02  Erik Johnson
0.6439   59.03   91.68  2007SUGA01  Nobuaki Suga (菅 信昭)
0.6381   66.96  104.93  2008LEUN02  So Chi Leung
0.6315   59.58   94.34  2008LICU01  Chris Licuanan
0.6235   64.18  102.94  2009CHRI03  Nora Christ
0.6229   56.66   90.96  2010KEHR01  Leonhard Kehrberger
0.6220  101.36  162.97  2010GAUT01  Yoann Gauthier
0.6194   63.88  103.13  2010DEVI01  Cristo Devinco
0.6162  117.34  190.43  2008GELA01  András Gelányi
0.6127  283.58  462.84  2007PROV01  Frank Provoost
0.6087   34.90   57.34  2008ANDE02  Oscar Roth Andersen

SELECT sq1.best/minx.best ratio, sq1.best/100, minx.best/100, sq1.personId, sq1.personName
FROM
(SELECT personId, personName, min(best) best FROM Results WHERE eventId='sq1' AND best>0 GROUP BY personId) sq1,
(SELECT personId, min(best) best FROM Results WHERE eventId='minx' AND best>0 GROUP BY personId) minx
where sq1.personId = minx.personId
order by ratio desc;
```


----------



## Carrot (May 30, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Not sure this is what you meant, but here's your sq1 record / minx record:


 
That was exactly what I meant, thank you, and can you also please make one for average?  (still sq1/minx)

EDIT: ohhh, I see that you included me in the list, you don't need to do that, just end the list when the ratio gets below 1


----------



## Stefan (May 30, 2011)

Odder said:


> can you also please make one for average?



Mmh, I don't wanna.

Ok, fine. But I point out that the other two are significantly worse than me.


```
sq1/mi     sq1    minx  id          name
--------------------------------------------------------
2.0416  137.91   67.55  2010BECK01  Karina Grandjean Beck
1.5821  137.39   86.84  2008VILL01  Jek Villacampa
1.2702  106.43   83.79  2003POCH01  Stefan Pochmann
1.2673  398.81  314.70  2007LUND01  Daniel Lundwall
1.2391   85.50   69.00  2008LOMB01  Pasquale Lombardozzi
1.1731  246.52  210.15  2007RIBE01  Rodrigo Ybarra de Oliveira Ribeiro
1.1647  125.69  107.92  2007SUGA01  Nobuaki Suga (菅 信昭)
1.1568   90.28   78.04  2008HANK01  Kanneti Sae Han
1.0876  112.65  103.58  2009LUNA01  Luigi Lunardon
1.0794  224.26  207.77  2003RUET01  Jake Rueth
1.0771  111.46  103.48  2005HAYE01  Daniel Hayes
1.0486  205.61  196.08  2006KRUE01  Chris Krueger
1.0373  108.08  104.19  2007LAFE01  Caio José Lafetá
0.9705  119.50  123.13  2009OLSO01  Christopher Olson
0.9617   49.48   51.45  2008BODO01  Bálint Bodor
0.9284   85.32   91.90  2007LEMO01  Laetitia Lemoine
0.9227  102.99  111.62  2010DEVI01  Cristo Devinco
0.8998   59.98   66.66  2009CAYE01  Giuliano Cayetano
0.8617   61.87   71.80  2009EWER01  Leonard Ewerbeck
0.8610  165.87  192.65  2009DENG01  Bowen Deng (邓博文)
0.8603   96.30  111.94  2009RODA01  Geoffrey Roda
0.8314  169.92  204.37  2010VALO01  Clément Valot
0.8145   72.59   89.12  2009CHAN15  Juan Juli Andika Chandra
0.7866   83.87  106.63  2008LICU01  Chris Licuanan
0.7600  152.31  200.40  2008ROST01  Salim Rostam
0.7449   87.33  117.24  2009CHRI03  Nora Christ
0.7402   95.95  129.62  2010HARN03  Patrick Harnisch
0.7347   93.65  127.46  2008BORR01  Daniel Borrajo Gutiérrez
0.7335  118.48  161.52  2010LIQI01  Qinghua Li (李清华)
0.7282   74.06  101.70  2009ASBR01  Oskar Åsbrink
0.7233  100.25  138.61  2009MYSH01  Mihail Myshkin
0.7227   56.37   78.00  2009CHAI01  Tanai Chaikraveephan
0.7207   85.61  118.78  2009CASA02  Myles Casanas
0.7128  135.68  190.34  2008GNOI01  Jan Gnoinski
0.6997  133.84  191.29  2009MAKA01  Ivan Makachev
0.6978   76.78  110.03  2006PAWL01  Kamil Pawlak
0.6975   42.20   60.50  2008ANDE02  Oscar Roth Andersen

SELECT sq1.best/minx.best ratio, sq1.best/100, minx.best/100, sq1.personId, sq1.personName
FROM
(SELECT personId, personName, min(average) best FROM Results WHERE eventId='sq1' AND average>0 GROUP BY personId) sq1,
(SELECT personId, min(average) best FROM Results WHERE eventId='minx' AND average>0 GROUP BY personId) minx
where sq1.personId = minx.personId
order by ratio desc;
```



Odder said:


> EDIT: ohhh, I see that you included me in the list, you don't need to do that, just end the list when the ratio gets below 1


 
No, you gotta suffer.


----------



## Stefan (May 30, 2011)

Alright, this time I stopped when the ratio got below 1:


```
mag/py  magic  pyram  id          name
--------------------------------------------------------
2.0919  12.97   6.20  2011KALD01  Kevin Kaldera
1.9614  20.83  10.62  2008NEME01  János Nemes
1.5078  14.55   9.65  2010MOFF02  Zoé de Moffarts
1.1051   9.25   8.37  2009SEIM02  Vegard Seim Karstang
1.0573  10.71  10.13  2009JAMS01  Piyachat Jamsai
1.0009  11.35  11.34  2010MARI02  István Márián
0.8163   2.80   3.43  2008ANDE02  Oscar Roth Andersen

SELECT magic.best/pyram.best ratio, magic.best/100, pyram.best/100, magic.personId, magic.personName
FROM
(SELECT personId, personName, min(average) best FROM Results WHERE eventId='magic' AND average>0 GROUP BY personId) magic,
(SELECT personId, min(average) best FROM Results WHERE eventId='pyram' AND average>0 GROUP BY personId) pyram
where magic.personId = pyram.personId
order by ratio desc;
```


----------



## Stefan (May 30, 2011)

One more: clock vs pyraminx average


```
cloc/py  clock  pyram  id          name
--------------------------------------------------------
12.4227  42.61   3.43  2008ANDE02  Oscar Roth Andersen
 7.4127  64.12   8.65  2009OCAM01  Janilo Ocampo
 6.1848  60.24   9.74  2007HESS01  Rowe Hessler
 6.0212  73.94  12.28  2009LIJI03  Jiajun Li (李嘉俊)
 5.8844  84.50  14.36  2010PATZ01  Moritz Patzelt
 5.8814  36.70   6.24  2009BOGA01  Victor Bogatov
 5.8038  24.26   4.18  2008BERE01  Brúnó Bereczki
 5.7375  36.72   6.40  2008LINT01  Tse-Kan Lin (林哲侃)
 5.7213  49.89   8.72  2009YANG06  Rui Yang (杨睿)
 5.6888  28.33   4.98  2009BALT02  Leandro Baltazar
```

That's what you get for being so good at something


----------



## Carrot (May 30, 2011)

Stefan said:


> One more: clock vs pyraminx average
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


 
Wouw, I didn't realize how much I suck at clock before now O.O


----------



## anders (May 31, 2011)

There has now been 200 competitions in the USA:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#17


----------



## Maniac (May 31, 2011)

Stefan. can you find the fastest magic solver who doesn't have a ofiicial master magic attempt. or the slowest?


----------



## Zane_C (May 31, 2011)

I don't know how difficult this will be; I'm wondering who has spent the most time doing official solves.


----------



## Stefan (May 31, 2011)

Maniac said:


> Stefan. can you find the fastest magic solver who doesn't have a ofiicial master magic attempt. or the slowest?


 
I don't see the point of the slowest.

Best magicers without mastermagic:

```
0.80  2010VILL02  Luis Mario Villela Chávez
0.86  2010ZHAN17  Hao Zhang (张昊)
0.90  2009KASA01  Akihiko Kasamatsu (笠松暁輝)
0.90  2010JRRE01  Restituto Cortan Jr.
0.93  2008HUXI01  Xiaobo Hu (胡晓波)
0.94  2009WHIT01  Ben Whitmore
0.96  2007AKUT01  Takuma Akutsu (阿久津 拓真)
0.96  2010VUVA01  Van Tien Trung Vu
0.97  2008SAJI01  Yu Sajima (佐島 優)
0.97  2008CHEN13  Jokey Chen (陈祖祺)
0.97  2010SUTT01  Christian Suttner

SELECT a/100, personId, personName
FROM
(SELECT personId, personName,
       min(if(eventId='magic' and best>0, best, 99999999)) a,
       min(if(eventId='mmagic' and best>0, best, 99999999)) b
 FROM Results
 GROUP BY personId) helper
WHERE a<99999999 AND b=99999999
ORDER BY a;
```

Best mastermagicers without magic (I find this odder):

```
2.52  2011WUCH01  Chonghao Wu (武崇皓)
2.63  2010FUXI01  Xianglei Fu (傅相磊)
2.88  2009HAMO01  James Hamory
2.91  2006DZOA03  Dan Dzoan
3.05  2011WANG19  Bin Wang (王斌)
3.08  2009DEZS01  Tibor Dezse
3.34  2010HANC01  Chi Han (韩驰)
3.43  2009SRIK01  Sarawut Srikonvit
3.44  2010ZHAO16  Xiaozhe Zhao (赵笑哲)
3.53  2010MALL01  Justin Mallari
```


----------



## Stefan (May 31, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> I don't know how difficult this will be; I'm wondering who has spent the most time doing official solves.


 
Can't do it exactly because FMC times are unknown, penalties are unknown, some multiblind times are unknown, and for multiblind it's not known how much time went into solving and how much into attempting.

But here are the top 10 for sum of solve time as stored, excluding FMC and multiblind:


```
Hours  Who
----------------------
61.48  Clément Gallet
60.76  François Courtès
56.77  Arnaud van Galen
52.91  Sébastien Auroux
50.51  Erik Akkersdijk
47.15  Ron van Bruchem
44.72  Lars Vandenbergh
41.18  István Kocza
37.25  Bob Burton
32.42  Bence Barát


SELECT   (sum( if(value1>0,value1,0) ) +
          sum( if(value2>0,value2,0) ) +
          sum( if(value3>0,value3,0) ) +
          sum( if(value4>0,value4,0) ) +
          sum( if(value5>0,value5,0) ))/100/60/60 hours,
         personName
FROM     Results, Events
WHERE    Events.id = eventId
  AND    format = 'time'
GROUP BY personId
ORDER BY hours DESC;
```


----------



## Carrot (May 31, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Mmh, I don't wanna.
> 
> Ok, fine. But I point out that the other two are significantly worse than me.
> 
> ...


 
Ohh I had to read that like 20 times before I realized that you were number 3.

And WOHOO!!! number 1 was exactly as I had expected, thank you


----------



## qqwref (Jun 5, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Best mastermagicers without magic (I find this odder):
> 
> ```
> 2.91  2006DZOA03  Dan Dzoan
> ```


LOLOLOLOLOL

(I think I can kinda explain this one: in the California speedcubing community, there's a big stigma against Magic because it's the same thing every time, and dumb and easy and fast etc. But I guess Dan finds MM more interesting, as he's competed in it many times.)


More interesting than "fastest" IMO: who's competed in X most times without ever competing in Y? I guess this could be computed for 6x6/7x7, 4x4/5x5, 2x2/3x3, magic/MM, 4BLD/5BLD (each of these in both orders).


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 5, 2011)

qqwref said:


> More interesting than "fastest" IMO: who's competed in X most times without ever competing in Y? I guess this could be computed for *6x6/7x7*, 4x4/5x5, 2x2/3x3, magic/MM, 4BLD/5BLD (each of these in both orders).


 
i was wondering something similar to this yesterday, but what id like to see more is who has the best/worst 5x5:7x7, im pretty good at 5x5 (1:38 official single) but pretty bad at 7x7 (7 min single)


----------



## Sebastien (Jun 5, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Can't do it exactly because FMC times are unknown, penalties are unknown, *some multiblind times are unknown, and for multiblind it's not known how much time went into solving and how much into attempting.
> *


 
Can you specify what you mean? I can't really get it.


----------



## Pro94 (Jun 5, 2011)

Sébastien_Auroux said:


> Can you specify what you mean? I can't really get it.


 
For example if someone got a DNF into multi BLD, time doesn't appear in WCA


----------



## Stefan (Jun 5, 2011)

Sébastien_Auroux said:


> Can you specify what you mean? I can't really get it.



- some multiblind times are unknown

See the question mark times here: https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=GalantaOpen2009&allResults=1#333mbo

- for multiblind it's not known how much time went into solving and how much into attempting.

That was the last point because it was the least significant, what I meant was that we have the artificial rule about what counts as solved and what doesn't (5/9 is solved, 4/9 isn't), so I don't feel comfortable saying the whole time or none of the time is "solving" time, and if you *solved* 5 of 9 cubes, we don't know how much time went into those 5 cubes (that's what I meant with the time that went into solving (with time that went into attempting I meant the time for the remaining 4 cubes that weren't solved, though I shouldn't have called it that because the 5 solved ones were also attempted)).


----------



## Sebastien (Jun 5, 2011)

hm, this is the first time I see such missing times. Can you say how many of those are there in total?

About the second point: I think the best way to consider MBF attempts is to see the whole attempt as one solve. 5/9 in 40:00 is one solve with a duration of 40 minutes. 4/9 is equivalent to DNF, so no solve. 9/9 in 40:00 is another solve with a duration of 40 minutes - a better one though.

Could you make the list again following this philosophy, which means including MBF? 

And maybe a third one including MBF *and* all FMC-solves counting as 60 minutes?

I'd appreciate that


----------



## Stefan (Jun 5, 2011)

Sébastien_Auroux said:


> hm, this is the first time I see such missing times. Can you say how many of those are there in total?



About 38.



Sébastien_Auroux said:


> Could you make the list again ... I'd appreciate that


 
When I'm in the mood again 

(A reason I didn't mention is that the multi formats are slightly annoying to work with, and I didn't really want to)


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 5, 2011)

Time for me to be petty and whiny and self-serving here.

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#15

My WR was on Friday, Rowe's was Saturday. I should have one more day than him 

Are all of the results from multi-day competitions based from the first day?


----------



## Stefan (Jun 5, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Are all of the results from multi-day competitions based from the first day?


 
They are, sorry. The database doesn't know when a solve was done. I added a note that at least explains this.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 5, 2011)

Stefan said:


> They are, sorry. The database doesn't know when a solve was done. I added a note that at least explains this.


 
Ah, that's cool. I can't really imagine a way to solve the issue without altering data entry procedures.

I also noticed that Mate's record is about to hit 1000 days. It would be cool to see a list of the longest-held WRs, not just the oldest current records. Obviously Minh's record is first, but Mate's is second isn't it?


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 6, 2011)

Does the top ten longest standing world records ever change much, if it was measured in number of competitions passed?...


----------



## Stefan (Jun 6, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> I also noticed that Mate's record is about to hit 1000 days. It would be cool to see a list of the longest-held WRs, not just the oldest current records. Obviously Minh's record is first, but Mate's is second isn't it?


 
I think it's like this:


```
1) Minh Thai      3x3x3 single    7749 days
2) (guess)        (guess)         1316 days
3) Tim Habermaas  old multiblind  1143 days
4) Máté Horváth   MMagic average   990 days
```


----------



## Pedro (Jun 6, 2011)

Stefan said:


> I think it's like this:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


 
Stefan Pochmann...megaminx, maybe?


----------



## clement (Jun 6, 2011)

Mirek Goljan, 333fm


----------



## Stefan (Jun 6, 2011)

Pedro said:


> Stefan Pochmann...megaminx, maybe?


 
No way, they never stood long (max 356 days) as I kept breaking them myself and then Erik took over. Might be interesting to look at persons rather than records, i.e., how long someone had the WR (not resetting when they broke it themselves).

And Mirek fewest moves is of course correct.


----------



## qqwref (Jun 6, 2011)

As far as old multi, I think time should effectively end when the event was removed. So Tim would hold it from the time of setting until the time the event died, not until now.

I agree, it would definitely be interesting to see a list of the top 10 or so if you count records by the same person together


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 6, 2011)

> 2) (guess) (guess) 1316 days



Kuti for BLD?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 6, 2011)

Stefan said:


> And Mirek fewest moves is of course correct.


 


AustinReed said:


> Kuti for BLD?


 
CLOSE!


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 6, 2011)

Just got into feet cubing, and I was wondering... Is there anyone who is faster with their feet than with their hands?


----------



## qqwref (Jun 6, 2011)

There was a guy at a California comp several years ago who didn't have hands. Does that count?


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 6, 2011)

I guess so. Although he can't exactly be classified as being 'faster at feet than hands' since he can't do hands.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 6, 2011)

Was it this guy?
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2005ARNO01


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 6, 2011)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2005ARNO01
ninja'd


----------



## Stefan (Jun 6, 2011)

Hands vs feet, single:


```
hnd/ft   hand    feet  who
------------------------------------------------------
 0.53   31.46   59.22 [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007KOLL01]Mats Kollbrink[/url]
 0.40   14.69   36.94 [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007JEEH01]Chang Jee-Hoon[/url]
 0.37   15.83   42.78 [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007CINO01]Rafael Werneck Cinoto[/url]
 0.37   16.90   46.06 [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008JUNG01]Lee Jung-Hyun[/url]
 0.31   28.61   92.18 [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008EUNG01]Lee Eung-Chang[/url]
 0.28   13.53   48.28 [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008MIHA01]Zalán Mihály[/url]
 0.28   28.34  102.26 [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2004WOLF01]Oliver Wolff[/url]
 0.27   13.09   49.27 [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009BOON04]Tong Boonrod[/url]
 0.26   39.08  151.28 [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007BRAU01]Erica Sumoyama Braune[/url]
 0.26   11.31   44.08 [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008TAKA01]Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)[/url]

SELECT a.record/b.record ratio, a.record/100 ar, b.record/100 br, a.personId, a.personName
FROM
(SELECT personId, personName, min(best) record FROM Results WHERE eventi='333' AND best>0 GROUP BY personId) a,
(SELECT personId,             min(best) record FROM Results WHERE eventi='333ft' AND best>0 GROUP BY personId) b
where a.personId = b.personId
order by ratio desc
limit 10;
```

Average:

```
hnd/ft   hand    feet  who
------------------------------------------------------
 0.54   37.18   68.26 [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007KOLL01]Mats Kollbrink[/url]
 0.37   19.00   51.00 [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007CINO01]Rafael Werneck Cinoto[/url]
 0.37   20.25   55.38 [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008JUNG01]Lee Jung-Hyun[/url]
 0.31   16.08   52.25 [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007JEEH01]Chang Jee-Hoon[/url]
 0.29   50.37  170.81 [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007BRAU01]Erica Sumoyama Braune[/url]
 0.28   14.89   54.01 [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009POZS01]Péter Pozsgai[/url]
 0.27   10.90   39.98 [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2005VANH01]Anssi Vanhala[/url]
 0.27   14.40   54.08 [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008MIHA01]Zalán Mihály[/url]
 0.26   12.97   49.60 [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008YUNS02]Nam Yun-Su[/url]
 0.26   14.50   55.53 [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009LLAN01]Marvin Llaneta[/url]
```


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks, stefan.
So the answer is nobody.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 6, 2011)

Two-handed vs one-handed, single:


```
th/oh    th      oh   who
------------------------------------------------------
 1.38   81.33   59.12 [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011CARU01]Martín Carusso[/url]
 1.18   31.02   26.33 [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010OKAM02]Scott Okamura[/url]
 1.07   29.46   27.43 [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010YUDA01]Ahmad Leo Yudanto[/url]
 1.07  307.36  287.05 [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010HAOZ01]Zhiqiang Hao (郝志强)[/url]
 1.01   21.21   20.90 [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009LINX01]Xu Lin (林徐)[/url]
 1.01   14.16   14.06 [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009SUKH01]Sittinon Sukhaya[/url]
 0.93   17.93   19.22 [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010LIUH01]Hanhan Liu (刘含菡)[/url]
 0.90   25.13   27.97 [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008MEIZ01]Zeming Mei (梅泽铭)[/url]
 0.89   11.03   12.43 [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008VARG01]Dániel Varga[/url]
 0.87   17.50   20.19 [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009PUTR05]Hadrian Josna Putra[/url]

SELECT a.record/b.record ratio, a.record/100 ar, b.record/100 br, a.personId, a.personName
FROM
(SELECT personId, personName, min(best) record FROM Results WHERE eventId='333' AND best>0 GROUP BY personId) a,
(SELECT personId,             min(best) record FROM Results WHERE eventId='333oh' AND best>0 GROUP BY personId) b
where a.personId = b.personId
order by ratio desc
limit 10;
```

Average:

```
th/oh    th      oh   who
------------------------------------------------------
 1.11   32.50   29.21 [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010OKAM02]Scott Okamura[/url]
 1.09   25.42   23.32 [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009LINX01]Xu Lin (林徐)[/url]
 1.01   17.12   17.01 [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009SUKH01]Sittinon Sukhaya[/url]
 0.95   87.99   92.42 [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011CARU01]Martín Carusso[/url]
 0.93   31.13   33.39 [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010YUDA01]Ahmad Leo Yudanto[/url]
 0.91   24.63   27.03 [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010CHEN53]Rongwei Chen (陈榕伟)[/url]
 0.84   25.73   30.46 [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009YINC03]Chan Yui Yin[/url]
 0.84   29.54   35.06 [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009PAMA01]Brian Pamandanan[/url]
 0.84   16.00   19.00 [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009TAND01]Ramble Tandar[/url]
 0.83   21.17   25.50 [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010KLAE01]Arut Klaewkasetkorn[/url]
```


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 7, 2011)

Least difference between personal best 2x2 single and average?


----------



## Faz (Jun 7, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Least difference between personal best 2x2 single and average?


----------



## qqwref (Jun 7, 2011)

Peerawich Hiranpaphakorn has 0.43 

Funny - his single PB has actually been improved since his average PB. When he set the average, he had a difference of only 0.22!


----------



## Sebastien (Jun 7, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Two-handed vs one-handed, single:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
Most of those can be explained by "person does 3x3x3 in competition, improves a lot, goes to a later competition where he only does OH".

Also the top ranked person for Single is incorrect since he went to a competition a week ago.



qqwref said:


> Peerawich Hiranpaphakorn has 0.43
> 
> Funny - his single PB has actually been improved since his average PB. When he set the average, he had a difference of only 0.22!



I heard that Zane Carney might have a very tiny difference as well


----------



## Stefan (Jun 7, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Least difference between personal best 2x2 single and average?




```
av-be     avg    best who
------------------------------------------------------
 0.10    6.29    6.19 [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010CARN01]Zane Carney[/url]
 0.14    7.83    7.69 [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010LAWA02]Yemi Lawal[/url]
 0.20   12.60   12.40 [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010TROM01]S. John Trombley[/url]
 0.20    4.85    4.65 [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010GUXI02]Xiangtian Gu 2 (顾翔天)[/url]
 0.23    5.89    5.66 [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010JERN01]Erik Jernqvist[/url]
 0.23    7.67    7.44 [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010PRAS03]Thomas Edison Prasetyo[/url]
 0.25    6.38    6.13 [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009SING09]Prasert Singhasontibut[/url]
 0.25    4.63    4.38 [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008ZHAN06]Haixu Zhang (张海旭)[/url]
 0.25    7.38    7.13 [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010KOVA02]Ivan Koval[/url]
 0.25    6.88    6.63 [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011CHOU03]Shih-Yuan Chou (周仕源)[/url]

SELECT (a.record-b.record)/100 cmp, a.record/100 ar, b.record/100 br, a.personId, a.personName
FROM
(SELECT personId, personName, min(average) record FROM Results WHERE eventId='222' AND average>0 GROUP BY personId) a,
(SELECT personId,             min(best) record FROM Results WHERE eventId='222' AND best>0 GROUP BY personId) b
where a.personId = b.personId
order by cmp
limit 10;
```

You almost have the lowest ratio as well:


```
av/be     avg    best who
------------------------------------------------------
 1.02   12.60   12.40 [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010TROM01]S. John Trombley[/url]
 1.02    6.29    6.19 [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010CARN01]Zane Carney[/url]
 1.02    7.83    7.69 [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010LAWA02]Yemi Lawal[/url]
 1.02   18.21   17.81 [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008LAMC01]Clarence Lam[/url]
 1.03   11.07   10.78 [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009LUOJ02]Jialun Luo[/url]
 1.03   18.96   18.44 [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010FRAN05]Alex Frank[/url]
 1.03    7.67    7.44 [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010PRAS03]Thomas Edison Prasetyo[/url]
 1.03   11.90   11.53 [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010BECK03]Marlon Beck[/url]
 1.03   14.84   14.36 [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009HUTH01]Thomas Hu[/url]
 1.03   10.79   10.44 [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009KARN01]Ruslan Karnilo[/url]

 ...

 4.87  153.10   31.41 [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009JRAR01]Armando Datlab Jr[/url]
 5.01    5.76    1.15 [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007ALMA01]Cameron Almasi[/url]
 5.10   38.43    7.53 [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011PHIL02]Valentin Philiponet[/url]
 5.14    4.93    0.96 [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006SHEU01]Vincent Sheu[/url]
 5.14   13.01    2.53 [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009ZBIE01]Heike Zbierski[/url]
 5.49    7.46    1.36 [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008BRID01]Andy Bridger[/url]
 5.58   51.26    9.18 [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2005YAMA02]Taroh Yamagishi (山岸太郎)[/url]
 7.91   83.90   10.61 [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010KOZA01]Jakub Kozak[/url]
 8.76   26.98    3.08 [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009RUSE01]Magdalena Rusek[/url]
 9.78   15.94    1.63 [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006GOME01]David Gomes[/url]
```


----------



## Stefan (Jun 7, 2011)

Sébastien_Auroux said:


> Also the top ranked person for Single is incorrect since he went to a competition a week ago.



Sorry, forgot to update my local database.


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks, this thread has turned from posting odd stats, to getting Stefan to do it for you.


----------



## Sebastien (Jun 7, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Sorry, forgot to update my local database.



No problem, I just wanted to mention it 

Btw, any news about the top 100 Lists?


----------



## Stefan (Jun 7, 2011)

qqwref said:


> I agree, it would definitely be interesting to see a list of the top 10 or so if you count records by the same person together


 

```
Minh Thai                   22.95  Rubik's Cube     Single   7749 days  19820605-20030823
Chris Hardwick           55:21.00  5x5 Blind        Single   1589 days  20060311-20100717
Mirek Goljan                   28  Fewest moves     Single   1316 days  20050115-20080823
Stefan Pochmann             11.61  Rubik's Clock    Average  1176 days  20040424-20070714
Stefan Pochmann              9.54  Rubik's Clock    Single   1176 days  20040424-20070714
Mirek Goljan                   29  Fewest moves     Single   1120 days  20030823-20060916
Dror Vomberg             22:35.00  4x4 Blind        Single   1077 days  20030823-20060804
Máté Horváth                 1.95  Master Magic     Average   991 days  20080919-20110607
Mátyás Kuti                  8.83  Rubik's Clock    Average   987 days  20070714-20100327
Anssi Vanhala               47.21  With feet        Average   955 days  20081025-20110607
Tomasz Kiedrowicz            2.83  Pyraminx         Single    950 days  20080224-20101001
Erik Akkersdijk              0.96  2x2 Cube         Single    941 days  20081108-20110607
Erik Akkersdijk           1:19.16  Megaminx         Average   932 days  20071005-20100424
Mátyás Kuti                  1.72  Master Magic     Single    903 days  20080202-20100724
Stefan Pochmann           1:55.34  Megaminx         Single    895 days  20050423-20071005
Anssi Vanhala             1:18.15  With feet        Single    881 days  20060318-20080815
Mátyás Kuti                  0.96  Rubik's Magic    Average   875 days  20070224-20090718
Chris Hardwick           12:12.00  4x4 Blind        Single    855 days  20060804-20081206
Erik Akkersdijk              7.08  Rubik's Cube     Single    854 days  20080712-20101113
Shotaro Makisumi            16.53  Rubik's Cube     Average   784 days  20040124-20060318
Jimmy Coll                     22  Fewest moves     Single    774 days  20090424-20110607
Grzegorz Prusak             16.45  Square-1         Single    740 days  20070708-20090717
Lars Vandenbergh            33.21  Square-1         Average   734 days  20041010-20061014
Lars Vandenbergh            25.29  Square-1         Single    734 days  20041010-20061014
Zbigniew Zborowski             28  Fewest moves     Single    707 days  20060916-20080823
Mátyás Kuti                  7.69  Rubik's Clock    Single    658 days  20070714-20090502
Yohei Oka                    4.39  Pyraminx         Average   631 days  20080802-20100425
Shotaro Makisumi            15.07  Rubik's Cube     Single    631 days  20040124-20051016
Grant Tregay              2:12.82  Megaminx         Single    609 days  20030823-20050423
Grzegorz Luczyna             8.46  Pyraminx         Average   602 days  20060916-20080510
Haiyan Zhuang               47.22  Blind            Single    588 days  20090502-20101211
Andy Bellenir               14.09  Pyraminx         Single    582 days  20030823-20050327
Stefan Pochmann        2:34:36.00  5x5 Blind        Single    581 days  20040807-20060311
Anssi Vanhala               54.96  With feet        Average   580 days  20070113-20080815
Anssi Vanhala               36.72  With feet        Single    577 days  20091107-20110607
Leyan Lo                  1:46.47  Blind            Single    560 days  20051105-20070519
Mátyás Kuti                  0.86  Rubik's Magic    Single    546 days  20070224-20080823
Gunnar Krig                 13.96  Pyraminx         Single    538 days  20050327-20060916
Stefan Pochmann           1:33.76  Megaminx         Average   532 days  20060421-20071005
Dan Cohen                 1:16.75  5x5 Cube         Average   532 days  20090321-20100904
Piotr Kózka                  6.36  Pyraminx         Single    526 days  20060916-20080224
Jaap Scherphuis              2.44  Rubik's Magic    Average   512 days  20040424-20050918
Rowe Hessler                 3.15  2x2 Cube         Average   497 days  20090530-20101009
Feliks Zemdegs               9.21  Rubik's Cube     Average   493 days  20100130-20110607
Muhammad Iril Anam    16/16 56:54  Multiple Blind   Single    493 days  20100130-20110607
Bálint Bodor                57.94  Megaminx         Single    470 days  20091009-20110122
Erik Akkersdijk           1:17.46  Megaminx         Single    465 days  20071005-20090112
Chang Jee-Hoon              36.94  With feet        Single    449 days  20080815-20091107
Ryan Patricio               26.73  One-handed       Average   448 days  20051022-20070113
Ryan Patricio               22.05  One-handed       Single    442 days  20051022-20070107
Yuki Hayashi              1:04.97  4x4 Cube         Average   440 days  20050710-20060923
Yu Sajima                    7.96  Rubik's Clock    Average   437 days  20100327-20110607
Jaap Scherphuis              8.22  Master Magic     Single    420 days  20030823-20041016
Shotaro Makisumi             6.62  2x2 Cube         Average   420 days  20050416-20060610
Lars Vandenbergh            41.80  Square-1         Single    414 days  20030823-20041010
Anthony Hsu                  3.55  2x2 Cube         Single    413 days  20060527-20070714
Yu Jeong-Min                11.76  Rubik's Cube     Average   412 days  20070107-20080223
Yuxuan Wang                  0.80  Rubik's Magic    Average   408 days  20100425-20110607
Yuxuan Wang                  0.72  Rubik's Magic    Single    394 days  20100509-20110607
Michael Fung                51.16  4x4 Cube         Single    392 days  20061014-20071110
Grzegorz Prusak             22.85  Square-1         Average   385 days  20070708-20080727
Dan Cohen                 2:32.00  6x6 Cube         Average   379 days  20090814-20100828
Shotaro Makisumi            47.78  One-handed       Average   378 days  20040403-20050416
Ville Seppänen            4:42.34  4x4 Blind        Single    378 days  20100116-20110129
Stefan Pochmann              1.43  Rubik's Magic    Single    371 days  20040807-20050813
Lars Vandenbergh          2:08.45  5x5 Cube         Single    371 days  20040807-20050813
Lars Vandenbergh          2:30.35  5x5 Cube         Average   371 days  20040807-20050813
Mátyás Kuti                  1.96  Master Magic     Average   370 days  20070915-20080919
Piotr Kózka                 11.22  Pyraminx         Average   363 days  20050918-20060916
Bálint Bodor                56.62  Megaminx         Average   363 days  20100424-20110422
Dan Cohen                 1:07.25  5x5 Cube         Single    363 days  20090726-20100724
Dan Cohen                 3:57.71  7x7 Cube         Average   355 days  20090726-20100716
Lee Seung-Woon              14.34  One-handed       Single    350 days  20080920-20090905
Masayuki Akimoto          2:50.45  5x5 Cube         Average   350 days  20030823-20040807
David Wesley              2:19.69  5x5 Cube         Single    350 days  20030823-20040807
Jaap Scherphuis              3.06  Rubik's Magic    Single    350 days  20030823-20040807
Yuki Hayashi                54.13  4x4 Cube         Single    343 days  20051105-20061014
Máté Horváth                 2.02  Master Magic     Single    343 days  20070224-20080202
Michael Fung                59.21  4x4 Cube         Average   336 days  20061014-20070915
Bingliang Li                12.99  Square-1         Average   331 days  20100711-20110607
Yumu Tabuchi                16.90  One-handed       Average   330 days  20091009-20100904
Michal Halczuk            2:15.53  6x6 Cube         Single    329 days  20091128-20101023
Yu Nakajima                 11.33  Rubik's Cube     Average   329 days  20080329-20090221
Rama Temmink                18.29  One-handed       Average   328 days  20081115-20091009
István Kocza                   22  Fewest moves     Single    326 days  20100716-20110607
Rafal Guzewicz          6/6 47:58  Multiple Blind   Single    323 days  20071005-20080823
David Wesley              1:30.57  4x4 Cube         Average   322 days  20030823-20040710
Chris Hardwick              42.09  One-handed       Single    322 days  20040710-20050528
Masayuki Akimoto          1:20.16  4x4 Cube         Single    322 days  20030823-20040710
Dror Vomberg              3:56.00  Blind            Single    322 days  20030823-20040710
Rowe Hessler                 0.96  2x2 Cube         Single    305 days  20100806-20110607
David Woner                  6.25  Rubik's Clock    Single    305 days  20100806-20110607
Tomasz Zolnowski            10.63  Rubik's Cube     Average   301 days  20090404-20100130
Chris Hardwick            4:46.19  4x4 Blind        Single    301 days  20090321-20100116
Lukasz Cialon                4.69  2x2 Cube         Average   301 days  20060916-20070714
Sunil Pedapudi               5.16  Master Magic     Single    301 days  20041016-20050813
Anssi Vanhala               14.40  Rubik's Cube     Average   295 days  20060318-20070107
Yuxuan Wang                  1.71  Master Magic     Single    294 days  20100724-20110514
Tim Habermaas       24/24 2:15:57  Multi blind old  Single    293 days  20080419-20090206
Olivier Gaucher           2:06.15  5x5 Cube         Average   292 days  20051016-20060804
Thibaut Jacquinot           15.81  One-handed       Single    289 days  20070809-20080524
Jianwei Zhu                 14.61  Square-1         Average   286 days  20090816-20100529
Chris Hardwick            1:15.54  4x4 Cube         Average   286 days  20040710-20050422
Michal Halczuk            3:40.33  7x7 Cube         Average   283 days  20100828-20110607
Ville Seppänen           10:25.00  5x5 Blind        Single    283 days  20100828-20110607
Michal Halczuk            3:43.15  7x7 Cube         Single    280 days  20091009-20100716
Shotaro Makisumi          3:36.85  Blind            Single    280 days  20040710-20050416
Feliks Zemdegs            1:02.93  5x5 Cube         Single    276 days  20100904-20110607
Feliks Zemdegs            1:07.59  5x5 Cube         Average   276 days  20100904-20110607
Feliks Zemdegs              14.76  One-handed       Average   276 days  20100904-20110607
Dan Cohen                   36.46  4x4 Cube         Single    274 days  20091009-20100710
Stefan Pochmann              2.79  Master Magic     Single    272 days  20051105-20060804
Quinn Lewis                  1.14  Rubik's Magic    Single    272 days  20051105-20060804
Takumi Yoshida              59.33  Megaminx         Single    270 days  20090112-20091009
Erik Akkersdijk             49.03  4x4 Cube         Average   267 days  20080906-20090531
Frank Morris              1:51.41  5x5 Cube         Single    266 days  20050813-20060506
Michal Halczuk            3:25.91  7x7 Cube         Single    262 days  20100918-20110607
Tang Yiu Chun                0.77  Rubik's Magic    Single    260 days  20090822-20100509
Javier París                 1.63  2x2 Cube         Single    259 days  20080223-20081108
Edouard Chambon              3.43  2x2 Cube         Average   253 days  20080919-20090530
Kåre Krig                 5:44.32  With feet        Single    252 days  20040807-20050416
Piotr Alexandrowicz         11.19  One-handed       Single    252 days  20100828-20110507
Bingliang Li                 8.65  Square-1         Single    247 days  20101003-20110607
Oskar Åsbrink                0.77  Rubik's Magic    Single    246 days  20090905-20100509
Dan Cohen                 2:23.63  6x6 Cube         Single    245 days  20090328-20091128
Dennis Strehlau         8/8 57:55  Multiple Blind   Single    245 days  20080823-20090425
Jaap Scherphuis             38.97  Rubik's Clock    Single    245 days  20030823-20040424
Guus Razoux Schultz            27  Fewest moves     Single    244 days  20080823-20090424
Yohei Oka                    3.71  Pyraminx         Average   244 days  20100821-20110422
Feliks Zemdegs               2.35  2x2 Cube         Average   241 days  20101009-20110607
Frank Morris              1:58.66  5x5 Cube         Average   239 days  20060804-20070331
Shotaro Makisumi             4.92  2x2 Cube         Single    239 days  20050416-20051211
Lukasz Cialon                3.92  2x2 Cube         Average   230 days  20070915-20080502
Chris Hardwick              44.98  One-handed       Single    224 days  20030823-20040403
Constantin Ceausu     5/5 1:00:00  Multi blind old  Single    224 days  20061014-20070526
Alexander Ooms               1.48  Rubik's Magic    Average   223 days  20051016-20060527
Feliks Zemdegs              42.01  4x4 Cube         Average   217 days  20100130-20100904
Mátyás Kuti                 46.63  4x4 Cube         Single    217 days  20071110-20080614
Chris Dzoan                 11.97  One-handed       Single    210 days  20100116-20100814
Chris Krueger             1:15.60  Blind            Single    210 days  20070519-20071215
Feliks Zemdegs              39.73  4x4 Cube         Average   206 days  20101113-20110607
Feliks Zemdegs               6.77  Rubik's Cube     Single    206 days  20101113-20110607
Toby Mao                    10.48  Rubik's Cube     Single    204 days  20060804-20070224
Craig Bouchard               1.07  Rubik's Magic    Single    204 days  20060804-20070224
Feliks Zemdegs              34.41  4x4 Cube         Single    203 days  20101009-20110430
David Woner                  7.08  Rubik's Clock    Single    203 days  20090502-20091121
Erik Akkersdijk             40.05  4x4 Cube         Single    203 days  20090110-20090801
Olivér Perge                 0.84  Rubik's Magic    Single    203 days  20080823-20090314
Stefan Pochmann              3.36  Master Magic     Average   202 days  20051016-20060506
Leyan Lo                    11.13  Rubik's Cube     Single    202 days  20060114-20060804
Alexander Ooms               3.21  Master Magic     Average   196 days  20060506-20061118
Mátyás Kuti                  3.55  2x2 Cube         Single    196 days  20070428-20071110
Yu Nakajima               3:47.36  7x7 Cube         Single    195 days  20090328-20091009
Takayuki Ookusa           1:51.37  5x5 Cube         Average   188 days  20070331-20071005
Clément Gallet          4/5 48:25  Multiple Blind   Single    182 days  20070224-20070825
Kazuhito Iimura             16.62  Square-1         Average   182 days  20081220-20090620
Erik Akkersdijk             57.15  4x4 Cube         Average   182 days  20080202-20080802
Gabriel Alejandro Orozco    30.90  Blind            Single    178 days  20101211-20110607
Gunnar Krig                 16.55  Pyraminx         Average   175 days  20050327-20050918
Chris Dzoan                 21.15  One-handed       Average   174 days  20070414-20071005
Michal Halczuk            2:39.25  6x6 Cube         Average   174 days  20090221-20090814
Piotr Michal Padlewski      10.96  Square-1         Single    169 days  20091009-20100327
Ron van Bruchem           1:47.22  5x5 Cube         Single    168 days  20060506-20061021
Gunnar Krig                  3.94  2x2 Cube         Single    167 days  20051211-20060527
Tong Jiang            15/15 52:01  Multiple Blind   Single    167 days  20090816-20100130
Lars Vandenbergh          1:09.11  4x4 Cube         Single    161 days  20040807-20050115
Han-Cyun Chen               43.43  4x4 Cube         Average   161 days  20090822-20100130
Thibaut Jacquinot            9.86  Rubik's Cube     Single    161 days  20070505-20071013
Michal Halczuk            2:28.92  6x6 Cube         Average   154 days  20100828-20110129
Dan Knights                 20.00  Rubik's Cube     Average   154 days  20030823-20040124
Mátyás Kuti                  2.48  Master Magic     Single    154 days  20060923-20070224
Frédérick Badie           1:44.47  5x5 Cube         Single    154 days  20070224-20070728
Patrick Jameson              0.83  Rubik's Magic    Single    154 days  20090314-20090815
Jess Bonde                  16.53  Rubik's Cube     Single    154 days  20030823-20040124
Dan Dzoan                   17.90  One-handed       Single    154 days  20070113-20070616
Ville Seppänen              48.05  Blind            Single    147 days  20081206-20090502
Shotaro Makisumi            23.76  One-handed       Single    147 days  20050528-20051022
Shotaro Makisumi            27.56  One-handed       Average   147 days  20050528-20051022
Will Arnold               4:06.68  With feet        Single    147 days  20050416-20050910
Erik Akkersdijk           1:26.86  5x5 Cube         Average   147 days  20080906-20090131
Kang Ji-Jon                 17.77  Square-1         Average   146 days  20080727-20081220
Erik Akkersdijk           1:18.59  5x5 Cube         Single    142 days  20080919-20090208
Henrik Bui                   0.87  Rubik's Magic    Average   141 days  20091205-20100425
Bob Burton                   1.40  Rubik's Magic    Average   140 days  20060527-20061014
Tang Yiu Chun                0.90  Rubik's Magic    Average   140 days  20090718-20091205
Gunnar Krig                 10.87  2x2 Cube         Average   140 days  20041127-20050416
Mátyás Kuti                 58.15  4x4 Cube         Average   140 days  20070915-20080202
Rafal Guzewicz              54.22  Blind            Single    140 days  20080607-20081025
Simon Westlund              46.81  Megaminx         Single    136 days  20110122-20110607
Lars Vandenbergh            19.46  Square-1         Single    134 days  20070224-20070708
Michael Fung                23.65  Square-1         Single    133 days  20061014-20070224
Oliver Wolff              1:54.97  With feet        Single    133 days  20051105-20060318
Michael Fung                28.14  Square-1         Average   133 days  20061014-20070224
Gunnar Krig                 13.80  One-handed       Single    133 days  20090905-20100116
Clément Gallet          5/5 54:25  Multi blind old  Single    132 days  20070526-20071005
Simon Crawford              10.93  Square-1         Single    132 days  20100327-20100806
Feliks Zemdegs            3:37.80  4x4 Blind        Single    129 days  20110129-20110607
Oscar Roth Andersen          2.40  Pyraminx         Single    129 days  20110129-20110607
Feliks Zemdegs            2:15.64  6x6 Cube         Average   129 days  20110129-20110607
Feliks Zemdegs            2:05.88  6x6 Cube         Single    129 days  20110129-20110607
Olivér Perge                 6.93  Rubik's Clock    Single    126 days  20091121-20100327
Frank Morris              1:46.28  5x5 Cube         Single    126 days  20061021-20070224
Micael Hellberg              8.44  2x2 Cube         Single    120 days  20041127-20050327
Rafal Guzewicz          6/6 47:58  Multi blind old  Single    120 days  20071005-20080202
Brúnó Bereczki               2.65  Pyraminx         Single    120 days  20101001-20110129
Yu Nakajima               4:01.73  7x7 Cube         Average   120 days  20090328-20090726
Leyan Lo                  2:41.54  Blind            Single    119 days  20050416-20050813
Máté Horváth                 2.15  Master Magic     Average   119 days  20070428-20070825
Oscar Roth Andersen          3.92  Pyraminx         Average   118 days  20100425-20100821
Vincent Sheu                 0.96  2x2 Cube         Single    115 days  20110212-20110607
Erik Akkersdijk           1:13.22  5x5 Cube         Single    113 days  20090404-20090726
Kai Jiptner           10/10 42:06  Multiple Blind   Single    113 days  20090425-20090816
Takayuki Ookusa           1:35.04  5x5 Cube         Average   112 days  20080329-20080719
Ron van Bruchem              2.65  2x2 Cube         Single    105 days  20071110-20080223
Erik Akkersdijk           1:36.71  5x5 Cube         Average   105 days  20071215-20080329
Erik Akkersdijk           1:23.83  5x5 Cube         Single    105 days  20080405-20080719
Erik Akkersdijk           1:30.03  5x5 Cube         Single    105 days  20071215-20080329
Ville Seppänen            6:05.21  4x4 Blind        Single    105 days  20081206-20090321
Takayuki Ookusa           1:38.78  5x5 Cube         Single    105 days  20070728-20071110
Lukasz Cialon                3.63  2x2 Cube         Average   104 days  20080607-20080919
Gunnar Krig                  5.38  2x2 Cube         Average    98 days  20060610-20060916
Danyang Chen              1:10.27  Blind            Single     98 days  20071215-20080322
Craig Bouchard               1.15  Rubik's Magic    Average    98 days  20061118-20070224
Craig Bouchard               3.15  Master Magic     Average    98 days  20061118-20070224
Rama Temmink                20.58  One-handed       Average    98 days  20080216-20080524
Bence Barát               2:13.90  6x6 Cube         Single     98 days  20101023-20110129
Yumu Tabuchi                41.16  4x4 Cube         Single     98 days  20081004-20090110
Shotaro Makisumi            43.31  One-handed       Single     98 days  20040403-20040710
Frank Morris              1:08.12  4x4 Cube         Single     97 days  20050115-20050422
Ron van Bruchem              9.55  Rubik's Cube     Single     91 days  20071124-20080223
Ryan Patricio               19.88  One-handed       Average    91 days  20080524-20080823
Dan Dzoan                   21.46  One-handed       Average    91 days  20070113-20070414
Jean Pons                   11.75  Rubik's Cube     Single     90 days  20051016-20060114
Haixu Zhang                 35.40  4x4 Cube         Single     90 days  20100711-20101009
Tomasz Kiedrowicz            5.04  Pyraminx         Average    84 days  20080510-20080802
Chris Hardwick              55.38  4x4 Cube         Single     84 days  20050813-20051105
Bob Burton                   3.05  Master Magic     Single     84 days  20050813-20051105
Kåre Krig                 2:56.02  With feet        Average    84 days  20061021-20070113
Han-Cyun Chen               45.85  4x4 Cube         Average    83 days  20090531-20090822
Ernie Pulchny                1.71  Master Magic     Single     80 days  20110319-20110607
Frédérick Badie           1:01.52  4x4 Cube         Single     79 days  20050422-20050710
Frédérick Badie           1:15.03  4x4 Cube         Average    79 days  20050422-20050710
Alexander Yu              1:00.62  Blind            Single     77 days  20080322-20080607
Dennis Strehlau     10/10 1:36:39  Multi blind old  Single     77 days  20080202-20080419
Edouard Chambon              9.18  Rubik's Cube     Single     72 days  20080223-20080505
Taki Sugimoto                6.90  Rubik's Clock    Single     71 days  20100327-20100606
Chang Jee-Hoon              52.25  With feet        Average    71 days  20080815-20081025
Ryan Patricio               14.80  One-handed       Single     70 days  20080524-20080802
Edouard Chambon             10.36  Rubik's Cube     Single     70 days  20070224-20070505
Syuhei Omura                39.28  4x4 Cube         Single     69 days  20090801-20091009
Yu Nakajima                  8.72  Rubik's Cube     Single     68 days  20080505-20080712
Chris Dzoan                 20.91  One-handed       Average    65 days  20071110-20080114
Bob Burton                   1.28  Rubik's Magic    Single     64 days  20050813-20051016
Bob Burton                   3.54  Master Magic     Average    64 days  20050813-20051016
Frank Morris              2:20.99  5x5 Cube         Average    64 days  20050813-20051016
Bence Barát               3:37.38  7x7 Cube         Single     64 days  20100716-20100918
Mátyás Kuti                  4.13  2x2 Cube         Average    63 days  20070714-20070915
Milán Baticz                 2.27  Master Magic     Average    63 days  20070224-20070428
Lars Vandenbergh            25.98  Square-1         Average    63 days  20070224-20070428
Dan Cohen                 1:20.98  5x5 Cube         Single     62 days  20080719-20080919
Yu Sajima                    6.36  Rubik's Clock    Single     61 days  20100606-20100806
Dan Cohen                   16.28  Square-1         Average    57 days  20090620-20090816
Kåre Krig                 2:14.33  With feet        Single     56 days  20050910-20051105
Hsuan Chang               1:13.28  5x5 Cube         Single     55 days  20090208-20090404
Chris Dzoan                 16.36  One-handed       Single     54 days  20070616-20070809
Jianwei Zhu                 12.05  Square-1         Single     54 days  20090816-20091009
Craig Bouchard               2.73  Master Magic     Single     50 days  20060804-20060923
Dan Cohen                   46.03  4x4 Cube         Single     49 days  20080614-20080802
Yu Nakajima                 14.56  One-handed       Single     49 days  20080802-20080920
Dan Cohen                 1:29.40  5x5 Cube         Average    49 days  20080719-20080906
Tyson Mao                 1:58.32  Blind            Single     49 days  20050917-20051105
Mátyás Kuti                 25.82  Square-1         Average    49 days  20070428-20070616
Simon Westlund              49.90  Megaminx         Average    46 days  20110422-20110607
Oscar Roth Andersen          3.43  Pyraminx         Average    46 days  20110422-20110607
Mátyás Kuti               1:45.07  5x5 Cube         Average    43 days  20071005-20071117
Bence Barát               3:55.67  7x7 Cube         Average    43 days  20100716-20100828
Piotr Michal Padlewski      14.33  Square-1         Average    43 days  20100529-20100711
Rama Temmink                19.84  One-handed       Average    42 days  20080823-20081004
Chester Lian             14:42.00  5x5 Blind        Single     42 days  20100717-20100828
Erik Akkersdijk             43.72  4x4 Cube         Single     42 days  20080823-20081004
Erik Akkersdijk              9.77  Rubik's Cube     Single     42 days  20071013-20071124
Ryan Patricio               31.59  One-handed       Average    42 days  20050416-20050528
Keisuke Hiraya              19.07  One-handed       Average    42 days  20081004-20081115
Hsuan Chang               1:20.91  5x5 Cube         Average    41 days  20090208-20090321
Milán Baticz            4/4 38:12  Multiple Blind   Single     41 days  20070825-20071005
Piotr Michal Padlewski       9.93  Square-1         Single     36 days  20100828-20101003
Ryan Patricio               21.13  One-handed       Average    36 days  20071005-20071110
Edouard Chambon              3.74  2x2 Cube         Average    36 days  20080502-20080607
Keisuke Hiraya              52.31  4x4 Cube         Average    35 days  20080802-20080906
Michal Halczuk            4:01.99  7x7 Cube         Average    35 days  20090221-20090328
Gilles van den Peereboom     1.33  Rubik's Magic    Average    35 days  20061014-20061118
Shotaro Makisumi          2:18.58  Blind            Single     35 days  20050813-20050917
Michal Halczuk            3:56.06  7x7 Cube         Single     35 days  20090221-20090328
Edouard Chambon             11.48  Rubik's Cube     Average    35 days  20080223-20080329
Mátyás Kuti               1:30.58  5x5 Cube         Single     35 days  20071110-20071215
Erik Akkersdijk             11.11  Rubik's Cube     Average    35 days  20090221-20090328
Michal Halczuk            2:33.55  6x6 Cube         Single     35 days  20090221-20090328
Yuki Hayashi              1:00.38  4x4 Cube         Single     34 days  20050710-20050813
Feliks Zemdegs              11.16  One-handed       Single     31 days  20110507-20110607
Feliks Zemdegs              31.05  4x4 Cube         Single     31 days  20110507-20110607
Piotr Michal Padlewski      12.50  Square-1         Single     30 days  20090717-20090816
Dan Cohen                 1:04.33  5x5 Cube         Single     29 days  20100806-20100904
Erik Akkersdijk             41.29  4x4 Cube         Average    29 days  20100904-20101003
Takayuki Ookusa           1:42.16  5x5 Cube         Average    28 days  20071117-20071215
Giovanni Contardi           40.67  4x4 Cube         Average    28 days  20101016-20101113
Chris Hardwick            1:12.85  4x4 Cube         Single     28 days  20040710-20040807
Ville Seppänen              54.06  Blind            Single     28 days  20081025-20081122
Josef Jelínek                1.52  Rubik's Magic    Average    28 days  20050918-20051016
Andrew Nelson               10.90  Square-1         Single     22 days  20100806-20100828
Lars Vandenbergh            24.59  Square-1         Average    22 days  20070616-20070708
Stefan Pochmann       5/5 1:07:15  Multi blind old  Single     21 days  20060923-20061014
Patrick Jameson              0.90  Rubik's Magic    Average    21 days  20091114-20091205
Keisuke Hiraya              45.15  4x4 Cube         Single     21 days  20080802-20080823
Milán Baticz                 2.09  Master Magic     Average    21 days  20070825-20070915
Jean Pons                 1:02.40  4x4 Cube         Average    21 days  20060923-20061014
Stefan Pochmann              1.23  Rubik's Magic    Single     20 days  20051016-20051105
Gunnar Krig                  6.35  2x2 Cube         Single     20 days  20050327-20050416
Ryan Patricio               20.66  One-handed       Average    20 days  20080127-20080216
Dan Cohen                 2:56.34  6x6 Cube         Single     14 days  20090207-20090221
Piti Pichedpan              11.69  One-handed       Single     14 days  20100814-20100828
Rowe Hessler                52.27  Blind            Single     14 days  20081122-20081206
Dan Cohen                 3:01.40  6x6 Cube         Average    14 days  20090207-20090221
Haixu Zhang                 40.86  4x4 Cube         Average    13 days  20101003-20101016
Keisuke Hiraya              20.69  One-handed       Average    13 days  20080114-20080127
Syuhei Omura              1:06.93  5x5 Cube         Single     13 days  20100724-20100806
Milán Baticz                 1.40  Rubik's Magic    Average    12 days  20060723-20060804
Michal Halczuk            1:21.05  5x5 Cube         Average     8 days  20090131-20090208
Yumu Tabuchi                10.83  Rubik's Cube     Average     7 days  20090328-20090404
Michael Gottlieb          4:16.47  7x7 Cube         Single      7 days  20090214-20090221
Takayuki Ookusa           1:27.43  5x5 Cube         Single      7 days  20080329-20080405
Oskar Åsbrink                0.80  Rubik's Magic    Single      7 days  20090815-20090822
Sebastian Weyer             31.66  4x4 Cube         Single      7 days  20110430-20110507
Michael Gottlieb          4:31.26  7x7 Cube         Average     7 days  20090214-20090221
Hsuan Chang               4:49.13  7x7 Cube         Single      6 days  20090208-20090214
Yu Jeong-Min                19.34  One-handed       Single      6 days  20070107-20070113
Hsuan Chang               4:52.57  7x7 Cube         Average     6 days  20090208-20090214
Claes Hedin               6:07.00  7x7 Cube         Single      1 days  20090207-20090208
Feliks Zemdegs              35.55  4x4 Cube         Single      1 days  20100710-20100711
Lee Chun Hin                 0.93  Rubik's Magic    Average     0 days  20090718-20090718
Dan Knights                 16.71  Rubik's Cube     Single      0 days  20030823-20030823
Mike Godfrey                32.62  Square-1         Single      0 days  20041010-20041010
Haixu Zhang                 45.32  4x4 Cube         Average     0 days  20090822-20090822
David Wesley              2:50.68  5x5 Cube         Average     0 days  20030823-20030823
Frédérick Badie           1:12.49  4x4 Cube         Single      0 days  20040807-20040807
Claes Hedin               4:04.30  6x6 Cube         Average     0 days  20090207-20090207
Claes Hedin               3:44.84  6x6 Cube         Single      0 days  20090207-20090207
Yuxuan Wang                  0.83  Rubik's Magic    Single      0 days  20090816-20090815
```

And here's just the longest streak for each event (e.g., Macky held the 3x3x3 average WR the longest):

```
Minh Thai                   22.95  Rubik's Cube     Single   7749 days  19820605-20030823
Chris Hardwick           55:21.00  5x5 Blind        Single   1589 days  20060311-20100717
Mirek Goljan                   28  Fewest moves     Single   1316 days  20050115-20080823
Stefan Pochmann             11.61  Rubik's Clock    Average  1176 days  20040424-20070714
Stefan Pochmann              9.54  Rubik's Clock    Single   1176 days  20040424-20070714
Dror Vomberg             22:35.00  4x4 Blind        Single   1077 days  20030823-20060804
Máté Horváth                 1.95  Master Magic     Average   991 days  20080919-20110607
Anssi Vanhala               47.21  With feet        Average   955 days  20081025-20110607
Tomasz Kiedrowicz            2.83  Pyraminx         Single    950 days  20080224-20101001
Erik Akkersdijk              0.96  2x2 Cube         Single    941 days  20081108-20110607
Erik Akkersdijk           1:19.16  Megaminx         Average   932 days  20071005-20100424
Mátyás Kuti                  1.72  Master Magic     Single    903 days  20080202-20100724
Stefan Pochmann           1:55.34  Megaminx         Single    895 days  20050423-20071005
Anssi Vanhala             1:18.15  With feet        Single    881 days  20060318-20080815
Mátyás Kuti                  0.96  Rubik's Magic    Average   875 days  20070224-20090718
Shotaro Makisumi            16.53  Rubik's Cube     Average   784 days  20040124-20060318
Grzegorz Prusak             16.45  Square-1         Single    740 days  20070708-20090717
Lars Vandenbergh            33.21  Square-1         Average   734 days  20041010-20061014
Yohei Oka                    4.39  Pyraminx         Average   631 days  20080802-20100425
Haiyan Zhuang               47.22  Blind            Single    588 days  20090502-20101211
Mátyás Kuti                  0.86  Rubik's Magic    Single    546 days  20070224-20080823
Dan Cohen                 1:16.75  5x5 Cube         Average   532 days  20090321-20100904
Rowe Hessler                 3.15  2x2 Cube         Average   497 days  20090530-20101009
Muhammad Iril Anam    16/16 56:54  Multiple Blind   Single    493 days  20100130-20110607
Ryan Patricio               26.73  One-handed       Average   448 days  20051022-20070113
Ryan Patricio               22.05  One-handed       Single    442 days  20051022-20070107
Yuki Hayashi              1:04.97  4x4 Cube         Average   440 days  20050710-20060923
Michael Fung                51.16  4x4 Cube         Single    392 days  20061014-20071110
Dan Cohen                 2:32.00  6x6 Cube         Average   379 days  20090814-20100828
Lars Vandenbergh          2:08.45  5x5 Cube         Single    371 days  20040807-20050813
Dan Cohen                 3:57.71  7x7 Cube         Average   355 days  20090726-20100716
Michal Halczuk            2:15.53  6x6 Cube         Single    329 days  20091128-20101023
Tim Habermaas       24/24 2:15:57  Multi blind old  Single    293 days  20080419-20090206
Michal Halczuk            3:43.15  7x7 Cube         Single    280 days  20091009-20100716
```


----------



## tim (Jun 7, 2011)

Stefan said:


> ```
> Tim Habermaas       24/24 2:15:57  Multi blind old  Single   1144 days  20080419-[b]20110607[/b]
> ```


 
I appreciate being on sixth place in that list, but i think you shouldn't include the days after the rule change (whenever that was).


----------



## Stefan (Jun 7, 2011)

Alright, fine, I looked it up now... until Feb 6, 2009 then.


----------



## tim (Jun 7, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Alright, fine, I looked it up now... until Feb 6, 2009 then.


 
Sorry for being lazy and making your SQL queries uglier .


----------



## qqwref (Jun 8, 2011)

Very cool WRs list, and interesting too. (How many people have held a WR for <10 days? Not counting people who improved their own record.)



Stefan said:


> ```
> Mirek Goljan                   28  Fewest moves     Single   1316 days  20050115-20080823
> Mirek Goljan                   29  Fewest moves     Single   1120 days  20030823-20060916
> ```


...huh?


----------



## Stefan (Jun 8, 2011)

qqwref said:


> ...huh?



Remember this is about the records being broken by someone else. Mirek's 29 was broken by Zbigniew on 20060916, and Mirek's 28 was broken by Guus on 20080823.

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...egionId=&eventId=333fm&years=&history=History


----------



## Stefan (Jun 8, 2011)

qqwref said:


> How many people have held a WR for <10 days? Not counting people who improved their own record.



Isn't that just the bottom of the list?


```
Michal Halczuk            1:21.05  5x5 Cube         Average     8 days  20090131-20090208
Yumu Tabuchi                10.83  Rubik's Cube     Average     7 days  20090328-20090404
Michael Gottlieb          4:16.47  7x7 Cube         Single      7 days  20090214-20090221
Takayuki Ookusa           1:27.43  5x5 Cube         Single      7 days  20080329-20080405
Oskar Åsbrink                0.80  Rubik's Magic    Single      7 days  20090815-20090822
Sebastian Weyer             31.66  4x4 Cube         Single      7 days  20110430-20110507
Michael Gottlieb          4:31.26  7x7 Cube         Average     7 days  20090214-20090221
Hsuan Chang               4:49.13  7x7 Cube         Single      6 days  20090208-20090214
Yu Jeong-Min                19.34  One-handed       Single      6 days  20070107-20070113
Hsuan Chang               4:52.57  7x7 Cube         Average     6 days  20090208-20090214
Claes Hedin               6:07.00  7x7 Cube         Single      1 days  20090207-20090208
Feliks Zemdegs              35.55  4x4 Cube         Single      1 days  20100710-20100711
Lee Chun Hin                 0.93  Rubik's Magic    Average     0 days  20090718-20090718
Dan Knights                 16.71  Rubik's Cube     Single      0 days  20030823-20030823
Mike Godfrey                32.62  Square-1         Single      0 days  20041010-20041010
Haixu Zhang                 45.32  4x4 Cube         Average     0 days  20090822-20090822
David Wesley              2:50.68  5x5 Cube         Average     0 days  20030823-20030823
Frédérick Badie           1:12.49  4x4 Cube         Single      0 days  20040807-20040807
Claes Hedin               4:04.30  6x6 Cube         Average     0 days  20090207-20090207
Claes Hedin               3:44.84  6x6 Cube         Single      0 days  20090207-20090207
Yuxuan Wang                  0.83  Rubik's Magic    Single      0 days  20090816-20090815
```


----------



## qqwref (Jun 8, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Remember this is about the records being broken by someone else. Mirek's 29 was broken by Zbigniew on 20060916, and Mirek's 28 was broken by Guus on 20080823.
> 
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...egionId=&eventId=333fm&years=&history=History


That would explain it. I was thinking about the question in terms of "how long was it until this person didn't hold the WR anymore", which would probably make a more useful list anyway.



Stefan said:


> Isn't that just the bottom of the list?


Exactly. Thanks for posting it. It's interesting that the very bottom one (Yuxuan Wang) seems to be from the 16th to the 15th - which means -1 days. I guess this is an artifact of the way competition dates are handled?


----------



## Stefan (Jun 8, 2011)

qqwref said:


> I was thinking about the question in terms of "how long was it until this person didn't hold the WR anymore", which would probably make a more useful list anyway.



Yeah, I should change it that way.



qqwref said:


> Exactly. Thanks for posting it.


 
That was in the original post already, btw (I posted the complete list there because I wanted to show more than just the top 10 but couldn't decide where to stop).



qqwref said:


> It's interesting that the very bottom one (Yuxuan Wang) seems to be from the 16th to the 15th - which means -1 days. I guess this is an artifact of the way competition dates are handled?


 
Right, that's again because I'm assuming the first date of each competition, so every duration might be a bit off, sorry.


----------



## ardi4nto (Jun 9, 2011)

Found this:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#18

Interesting that competitors from 49 different countries has compete in 3x3x3, but only 48 countries has compete in 2x2x2.
I'm curious about the 1 country remaining.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 9, 2011)

The country with the 3x3 competitors who don't do 2x2 is cuba.

It's this guy: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007JRAN01


----------



## Faz (Jun 9, 2011)

ardi4nto said:


> Found this:
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#18
> 
> Interesting that competitors from 49 different countries has compete in 3x3x3, but only 48 countries has compete in 2x2x2.
> I'm curious about the 1 country remaining.


 
I just started to look through, and it was the first country I tried. 

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011SEBA01

Algeria.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 9, 2011)

You three totally fail. Check the "info" for what that statistic means.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh lol.

Found it out, rather surprisingly it's Greece.


----------



## Faz (Jun 9, 2011)

:fp (at myself)


----------



## Stefan (Jun 9, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Oh lol, so what is the country then?


 
You're lucky it actually is one country, not several. Imagine there were let's say four competitions hosting 3x3x3 but not 2x2x2, and three hosting 2x2x2 but not 3x3x3. Then you'd also have a difference of 1, but it'd be caused by several countries.

Greece is the country that hosted 3x3x3 but not 2x2x2. The only Greek competition so far:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=AthensOpen2010


----------



## Faz (Jun 9, 2011)

Stefan, could you possibly do a list of some other "Best X podiums"?

4x4, 5x5, OH, BLD and any others you're interested in doing.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 9, 2011)

There are btw 18 countries with 3x3x3 competitors but no 2x2x2 competitors:

Algeria
Azerbaijan
Bolivia
Bulgaria
Cote d'Ivoire
Cuba
Dominican Republic
El Salvador
Lithuania
Mauritius
Mongolia
Morocco
Puerto Rico
Saudi Arabia
Sri Lanka
Tunisia
United Arab Emirates
Yugoslavia

There are none with 2x2x2 competitors but no 3x3x3 competitors.


----------



## Henrik (Jun 9, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> Stefan, could you possibly do a list of some other "Best X podiums"?
> 
> 4x4, 5x5, OH, BLD and any others you're interested in doing.


 
I would like to see for each event, maybe even top-3 podiums for each event. (surprised that I would like to see Feet podium?)


----------



## ardi4nto (Jun 9, 2011)

Stefan said:


> You three totally fail. Check the "info" for what that statistic means.


 
Ah, I didn't check the info
:fp (at myself)


----------



## Nostra (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi,

As specified in the WCA regulation, if 2 competitors (or more) got the same average during a competition, they are ranked thanks to their best time. I would like to know who had been in this situation the most and who "lost" the most often.

I'm not sure to be very clear, but I've been in this situation at least 3 time, and I lost each times. 
During the Lyon Winter Open 2007, I finished 3rd in 3x3x3 with the same average than Lars, but a worst best and there was prizes only for the first two.
During the WC2009 I finished 65th in 3x3x3 with the same average than the 64th but a worst best and I couldn't reach the second round. 
During the Montpellier Open 2011, I finished 5th in MMagic with the same average than the 4th but again a worst best.

I guess you can understand what I mean with these examples. Are there people more unlucky than me?

And also what was the equality that involved the most persons, 3? 4?


----------



## Stefan (Jun 9, 2011)

The most persons in an average tie is three, and that happened 27 times. Example 17.07 here:
http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=BerkeleySummer2009&allResults=1#333


```
'BerkeleySummer2009', '333', '1', 1707, 3
'30thAnniversaryMegaHouse2010', 'magic', '1', 151, 3
'Euro2010', '222', 'd', 595, 3
'AachenOpen2011', '222', '1', 606, 3
'CaptainsCove2010', 'magic', 'f', 192, 3
'HarbinOpen2009', 'magic', 'f', 180, 3
'HongKongOpen2009', '333', '1', 1707, 3
'Euro2008', '333', '1', 1821, 3
'USNationals2010', 'magic', '1', 150, 3
'JapanOpen2010', '333', '1', 1828, 3
'GermanOpen2011', '333', '1', 1111, 3
'HungarianOpen2009', 'magic', 'f', 118, 3
'USNationals2010', '222', '1', 640, 3
'SingaporeOpen2009', 'magic', 'f', 284, 3
'WC2009', 'magic', 'f', 201, 3
'Euro2010', 'mmagic', '1', 324, 3
'MalaysianOpen2009', '333', '1', 2035, 3
'TianjinOpen2010', 'magic', 'f', 283, 3
'DutchOpen2008', 'magic', 'f', 250, 3
'IndianaSummerOpen2009', 'magic', 'f', 284, 3
'WC2009', '333oh', '1', 2259, 3
'Shandong2010', 'magic', 'f', 259, 3
'WC2009', 'magic', 'f', 250, 3
'StanfordFall2009', '333', '2', 1691, 3
'IowaOpen2010', 'magic', 'f', 190, 3
'WC2009', 'magic', 'f', 259, 3
'NanjingSpring2011', 'magic', 'f', 151, 3

SELECT   competitionId, eventId, roundId, average, count(*) x
FROM     Results
WHERE    average > 0
GROUP BY competitionId, eventId, roundId, average
ORDER BY x desc;
```

Might do your other question later, it's a bit harder.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 9, 2011)

Nostra said:


> As specified in the WCA regulation, if 2 competitors (or more) got the same average during a competition, they are ranked thanks to their best time. I would like to know who had been in this situation the most and who "lost" the most often.



All with four or more lost average ties (e.g. Arnaud lost 12 out of 22 average ties):

```
12/22 Arnaud van Galen     AsianChampionship2010 / 333 / 1 / 19.79
                           BeneluxOpen2009 / mmagic / f / 4.93
                           BrusselsSummerOpen2009 / magic / f / 1.63
                           BUAAOpen2010 / 333 / 1 / 23.75
                           DanishOpen2009 / 222 / f / 7.55
                           Euro2008 / magic / f / 2.69
                           GermanOpen2009 / magic / f / 1.83
                           LyonOpen2007 / 333 / 1 / 29.10
                           MelbourneCubeDay2010 / 222 / 1 / 7.16
                           PolishOpen2009 / 222 / d / 6.58
                           USNationals2009 / magic / 1 / 2.20
                           USOpen2008 / magic / f / 2.68
 8/13 Bob Burton           MITFall2009 / 333 / 1 / 19.56
                           MotorCityOpen2009 / 333 / 2 / 17.21
                           ParkRidgeOpen2011 / magic / f / 2.14
                           USNationals2009 / magic / 1 / 1.54
                           USOpen2008 / mmagic / f / 3.87
                           VirginiaOpen2008 / 222 / 1 / 9.86
                           WC2009 / 333 / 1 / 18.44
                           WC2009 / mmagic / f / 4.47
 7/11 Dániel Varga         DutchOpen2010 / mmagic / f / 3.44
                           Euro2010 / 333 / 3 / 14.05
                           Euro2010 / pyram / d / 6.48
                           GermanOpen2011 / 555 / d / 107.17
                           HungarianOpen2009 / magic / f / 1.18
                           HungarianOpen2010 / 333oh / f / 24.83
                           PabianiceOpen2010 / 222 / 3 / 5.76
 7/12 Tobias Christlieb    CologneOpen2010 / 444 / d / 66.65
                           CologneOpen2010 / mmagic / f / 5.32
                           Germany2010 / 333oh / d / 25.77
                           MunichOpen2010 / 222 / f / 6.92
                           WC2009 / 333 / 1 / 17.10
                           WC2009 / magic / f / 1.46
                           WC2009 / mmagic / f / 5.61
 7/13 Sébastien Auroux     BelgianOpen2010 / 333 / 2 / 18.35
                           BeneluxOpen2010 / 333 / 2 / 17.37
                           CologneOpen2010 / sq1 / c / 40.85
                           DutchOpen2008 / magic / f / 2.50
                           DutchOpen2010 / 222 / f / 5.75
                           DutchOpen2010 / 333 / 2 / 15.78
                           LemgoOpen2010 / 222 / 1 / 6.59
 6/7  Jaclyn Sawler        CaptainsCove2010 / magic / f / 2.02
                           ConnecticutSummer2009 / magic / f / 2.25
                           MITFall2009 / mmagic / f / 4.98
                           USNationals2010 / magic / 1 / 2.22
                           VirginiaOpen2010 / mmagic / f / 4.40
                           WestchesterFall2008 / magic / f / 2.18
 6/7  Kamil Zielinski      BialystokOpen2011 / 222 / 2 / 5.65
                           BialystokOpen2011 / magic / 1 / 2.06
                           Euro2010 / 222 / d / 4.58
                           MilanCubeOpen2011 / 333oh / d / 27.04
                           PoznanOpen2009 / clock / d / 11.36
                           WC2009 / 222 / 1 / 4.44
 5/7  Nora Christ          AachenOpen2010 / 333 / 1 / 20.45
                           BeneluxOpen2010 / 222 / f / 6.59
                           CologneOpen2010 / 555 / d / 137.58
                           Germany2010 / 222 / d / 8.88
                           WC2009 / magic / f / 2.88
 5/7  Robin Blöhm          AachenOpen2010 / 333 / 2 / 16.24
                           BelgianOpen2010 / 333 / 1 / 15.13
                           CologneOpen2010 / pyram / f / 12.84
                           Germany2009 / pyram / c / 12.36
                           Germany2010 / 333 / 2 / 14.45
 5/7  Charlie Cooper       BelgianOpen2010 / 333 / 1 / 21.14
                           BelgianOpen2010 / mmagic / f / 4.48
                           BeneluxOpen2010 / 222 / f / 7.57
                           Euro2010 / mmagic / 1 / 5.12
                           Germany2008 / 333 / 1 / 25.53
 5/11 Clément Gallet       LyonSinterklaasOpen2010 / 222 / 1 / 9.13
                           MontpellierOpen2011 / 222 / f / 6.89
                           MurciaOpen2008 / magic / f / 1.92
                           VesoulOpen2011 / 222 / 1 / 6.38
                           WC2009 / magic / f / 2.59
 4/4  Kyle Barry           LibertyScience2010 / 333 / 2 / 14.50
                           OhioOpen2010 / 333 / 1 / 16.56
                           USNationals2010 / 222 / 1 / 6.08
                           WashingtonDCSpring2010 / 222 / f / 4.91
 4/4  Dave Campbell        CUBEcentric2011 / 333 / 2 / 17.34
                           TorontoFall2010 / 333 / 2 / 15.92
                           TorontoSpring2010 / 333oh / f / 27.81
                           TorontoSummer2010 / 333 / 1 / 13.89
 4/4  Thomas Watiotienne   LyonWinterOpen2007 / 333 / f / 16.55
                           MontpellierOpen2011 / mmagic / f / 4.59
                           ToulouseOpen2010 / magic / f / 1.62
                           WC2009 / 333 / 1 / 15.22
 4/5  Jeremy Fleischman    ArizonaOpen2011 / 333 / f / 12.51
                           CaltechFall2008 / 333 / 2 / 15.91
                           StanfordFall2009 / 333 / f / 13.91
                           USNationals2010 / 333 / 2 / 15.11
 4/5  Rafal Studnicki      Euro2010 / magic / 1 / 1.66
                           Euro2010 / mmagic / 1 / 4.47
                           PolishOpen2007 / magic / f / 1.78
                           WC2009 / magic / f / 1.63
 4/5  Leandro Baltazar     AachenOpen2011 / 222 / 1 / 7.54
                           AachenOpen2011 / 333 / 2 / 16.16
                           WC2009 / 333 / 1 / 22.26
                           WC2009 / magic / f / 2.37
 4/5  Barnabás Turi        CzechOpen2010 / magic / 1 / 1.58
                           Euro2010 / 222 / d / 5.95
                           Euro2010 / 333 / 1 / 17.47
                           Euro2010 / magic / f / 1.75
 4/5  Marie Hughey         IndianaWinterOpen2008 / mmagic / f / 6.86
                           TorontoSummer2010 / magic / f / 2.58
                           UIUCSpring2011 / magic / f / 2.92
                           USNationals2010 / magic / 1 / 2.28
 4/5  John Tamanas         CanadianCubingClassic2009 / 222 / f / 5.18
                           CaptainsCove2010 / 333 / 2 / 12.51
                           MITFall2009 / pyram / f / 12.13
                           USNationals2010 / 333 / 3 / 12.31
 4/5  Adam Zamora          DutchOpen2009 / 222 / f / 8.21
                           USNationals2009 / magic / 1 / 1.83
                           VirginiaOpen2010 / magic / f / 1.75
                           WC2007 / 333 / 1 / 24.29
 4/5  Florian Weingarten   AachenOpen2009 / 222 / f / 11.39
                           AachenOpen2011 / 333 / 2 / 19.96
                           DutchMasters2008 / 333 / 2 / 19.42
                           WC2009 / 333 / 1 / 20.36
 4/5  Cameron Almasi       BerkeleySummer2009 / 333 / 1 / 17.07
                           StanfordFall2009 / 333 / 2 / 16.91
                           StanfordWinter2010 / 333oh / 1 / 30.85
                           USNationals2009 / 222 / 1 / 8.05
 4/5  Devin Corr-Robinett  BerkeleyFall2010 / 333 / 1 / 13.67
                           CaltechSpring2007 / 333 / 1 / 24.10
                           CaltechWinter2010 / magic / f / 3.05
                           MarymountOpen2010 / 333 / 1 / 15.48
 4/5  Thapapol Dantrakul   AsianChampionship2010 / 333oh / 1 / 32.10
                           TCAChampionship2011 / 333 / 2 / 12.15
                           ThailandOpen2010 / 333 / f / 13.68
                           ThailandOpen2011 / 222 / f / 4.86
 4/6  Piti Pichedpan       BangkokOpen2010 / 333 / 1 / 12.02
                           MalaysianOpen2009 / 222 / f / 5.02
                           SingaporeOpen2009 / 333 / d / 13.85
                           ThailandOpen2009 / 222 / 1 / 7.50
 4/6  François Courtès     CzechOpen2009 / pyram / f / 14.58
                           DinsOpen2011 / 222 / 1 / 5.75
                           GaleriesLafayetteOpen2010 / 222 / f / 6.17
                           LyonSummerOpen2010 / 222 / 1 / 7.08
 4/6  Loïc Petit           France2011 / 222 / c / 4.76
                           MontpellierOpen2010 / magic / f / 3.20
                           NeptuneOpen2011 / 222 / f / 5.15
                           NeptuneOpen2011 / pyram / f / 13.90
 4/6  Lukasz Cialon        Euro2010 / 222 / d / 3.41
                           GrudziadzOpen2010 / magic / 1 / 2.76
                           WC2009 / 333 / 1 / 19.88
                           WC2009 / magic / f / 2.50
 4/6  Balázs Bernát        HungarianOpen2009 / magic / f / 2.34
                           HungarianOpen2010 / 333 / 2 / 13.94
                           WC2009 / 333oh / 1 / 22.59
                           WC2009 / 555 / 1 / 98.49
 4/6  Jens Diewald         BelgianOpen2010 / 333 / f / 15.64
                           GermanOpen2009 / magic / f / 2.05
                           GermanOpen2011 / 222 / 1 / 5.36
                           NemoAmsterdamOpen2011 / 333 / 2 / 13.35
```


----------



## Nostra (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks!

EDIT : I lost the 4 times I get involved in a tie!


----------



## Stefan (Jun 9, 2011)

Nostra said:


> Thanks!
> 
> EDIT : I lost the 4 times I get involved in a tie!


 
Indeed. Same as Kyle and Dave (look again, I just added the number of average ties people were involved in).


----------



## CRO (Jun 11, 2011)

Stefan, could you see what were the slowest competition-winning times for each event?


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 11, 2011)

Top 100 in the world if we combine 3x3 speed and 3x3 blindfolded?


----------



## clement (Jun 11, 2011)

How long did Stefan spend time doing statistics for other people ?


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 11, 2011)

Who is willing to bet that there won't be 2x2x2 next time in a Greece competition?


Spoiler



V2


----------



## Mr.Toad (Jun 11, 2011)

ilikecubing said:


> Top 100 in the world if we combine 3x3 speed and 3x3 blindfolded?




```
+-----------------------------------+-------+--------+-------+
| personName                        | sum   | avg3x3 | blind |
+-----------------------------------+-------+--------+-------+
| Gabriel Alejandro Orozco Casillas |  4660 |   1570 |  3090 |
| Ville Sepp├ñnen                   |  5052 |   1099 |  3953 |
| Zane Carney                       |  5385 |   1317 |  4068 |
| Preeda Hongpimolmas               |  5535 |   1251 |  4284 |
| Alexander Yu                      |  5572 |   1226 |  4346 |
| Yuhui Xu (Þ«©Õ«çÞ¥ë)              |  5612 |   1981 |  3631 |
| Muhammad Iril Khairul Anam        |  5750 |   1682 |  4068 |
| Tse-Kan Lin (µ×ùÕô▓õ¥â)           |  5926 |   1304 |  4622 |
| Rowe Hessler                      |  6118 |    891 |  5227 |
| Aron Puddy-Mathew                 |  6311 |   1464 |  4847 |
| Yumu Tabuchi (þö░µ©òÚøäÕñó)       |  6419 |    903 |  5516 |
| Kai Jiptner                       |  6662 |   1306 |  5356 |
| Chester Lian                      |  6762 |   1226 |  5536 |
| Tom├ís Mansilla                   |  6793 |   1703 |  5090 |
| Cornelius Dieckmann               |  6806 |    941 |  5865 |
| Timothy Sun                       |  6887 |   1157 |  5730 |
| Zhi Qiao (õ╣öµÖ║)                 |  6931 |   1516 |  5415 |
| Mil├ín Baticz                     |  6942 |   1070 |  5872 |
| Chi-Lun Hong (µ┤¬ÕòƒÕÇ½)          |  6978 |   1287 |  5691 |
| Rafal Guzewicz                    |  7100 |   1678 |  5422 |
| Jia-Hong Lu (ÚÖ©ÕÿëÕ«Å)           |  7225 |   1272 |  5953 |
| Tomasz Korzeniewski               |  7260 |   1463 |  5797 |
| Feliks Zemdegs                    |  7306 |    787 |  6519 |
| Amos Tay Swee Hui                 |  7358 |   1115 |  6243 |
| Eric Limeback                     |  7399 |   1053 |  6346 |
| Xitian Luo (þ¢ùõ╣áµÀ╗)            |  7472 |   1675 |  5797 |
| Arvid Skarrie                     |  7530 |   1809 |  5721 |
| Pedro Santos Guimar├úes           |  7553 |   1178 |  6375 |
| Leyan Lo                          |  7574 |   1191 |  6383 |
| Marcell Endrey                    |  7598 |   1440 |  6158 |
| Matteo Colombo                    |  7605 |   1700 |  5905 |
| Maarten Smit                      |  7635 |   1126 |  6509 |
| Danyang Chen (ÚÖêõ©╣Úÿ│)          |  7694 |   1626 |  6068 |
| Guillain Potron                   |  7723 |   1180 |  6543 |
| Joey Gouly                        |  7786 |   1221 |  6565 |
| Tomoki Kubo (õ╣àõ┐ØÕÅïµ¿╣)        |  7792 |   1556 |  6236 |
| Lucas Benito Rolando              |  7793 |   1527 |  6266 |
| Yuxin Wang (þÄïÕ«çµ¼ú)            |  7884 |   2687 |  5197 |
| Konrad Stawski                    |  7898 |   1382 |  6516 |
| Dan Cohen                         |  8000 |    969 |  7031 |
| Lucas Garron                      |  8182 |   1210 |  6972 |
| Wu Chun Chung (ÕÉ│õ┐èÞü░)         |  8201 |   1515 |  6686 |
| Jokey Chen (ÚÖêþÑûþÑ║)            |  8279 |   1327 |  6952 |
| Marco Levrero                     |  8359 |   1366 |  6993 |
| Jean Pons                         |  8374 |   1199 |  7175 |
| Bertalan Bodor                    |  8462 |   1231 |  7231 |
| Bill Wang                         |  8488 |   1391 |  7097 |
| Yu Nakajima (õ©¡Õ│Â µéá)          |  8561 |   1071 |  7490 |
| Simon Westlund                    |  8647 |   1056 |  7591 |
| Maximilian Neitzel                |  8762 |   1115 |  7647 |
| Andy Tsao                         |  8786 |   1053 |  7733 |
| Baramee Pookcharoen               |  8814 |   1068 |  7746 |
| Ivo Bakker                        |  8951 |   1410 |  7541 |
| Michal Robaczyk                   |  8978 |   1173 |  7805 |
| Shelley Chang                     |  9013 |   1520 |  7493 |
| Reynaldo Mape Jr.                 |  9150 |   1885 |  7265 |
| Weston Mizumoto                   |  9216 |   1180 |  8036 |
| Simon Bourigault                  |  9293 |   2003 |  7290 |
| Daniel Sheppard                   |  9315 |   1335 |  7980 |
| Bal├ízs Bern├ít                   |  9322 |   1261 |  8061 |
| Luchen Zhang (Õ╝áÕ¢òÞ¥░)          |  9325 |   1348 |  7977 |
| Chris Krueger                     |  9562 |   2002 |  7560 |
| Tim Habermaas                     |  9584 |   1641 |  7943 |
| Yunqi Ouyang (µ¼ºÚÿ│ÚƒÁÕÑç)       |  9604 |   1396 |  8208 |
| Takahiro Tomisawa (Õ»îµ▓óÚÜåÕ║â)  |  9670 |   1464 |  8206 |
| Dennis Strehlau                   |  9788 |   1885 |  7903 |
| Chris Hardwick                    |  9810 |   1435 |  8375 |
| Tyson Mao (µ»øÕÅ░ÕïØ)             |  9816 |   1560 |  8256 |
| Victor Cullot                     |  9856 |   1918 |  7938 |
| Ryosuke Mondo (ÚûÇµê©Þë»õ╗ï)      |  9892 |   1931 |  7961 |
| Willian Fid├¬ncio                 |  9915 |   1512 |  8403 |
| Anton Rostovikov                  |  9928 |   1226 |  8702 |
| Harris Chan                       |  9943 |   1012 |  8931 |
| Hao Cheng (þ¿ïµÁ®)                |  9954 |   2395 |  7559 |
| Sinpei Araki (ÞìÆµ£¿µàÄÕ╣│)       | 10039 |   1164 |  8875 |
| Derrick Eide                      | 10098 |   1132 |  8966 |
| Ivan Smirnov                      | 10122 |   1626 |  8496 |
| Wicaksono Adi                     | 10126 |   1945 |  8181 |
| Jason Baum                        | 10131 |   1197 |  8934 |
| Yan Xuan (Õ«úþéÄ)                 | 10142 |   1506 |  8636 |
| Norbert H├®jja                    | 10216 |   1273 |  8943 |
| Phil Thomas                       | 10308 |   1367 |  8941 |
| Yodi Adhari                       | 10322 |   1689 |  8633 |
| Baiqiang Dong (ÞæúþÖ¥Õ╝║)         | 10382 |   1471 |  8911 |
| Dedi Hariyadi                     | 10400 |   1695 |  8705 |
| Sheng-Yung Guo                    | 10405 |   1567 |  8838 |
| Alex Cook                         | 10419 |   1533 |  8886 |
| P├®ter Trombit├ís                 | 10424 |   1336 |  9088 |
| Takuma Akutsu (Úÿ┐õ╣àµ┤Ñ µïôþ£ƒ)  | 10492 |   1221 |  9271 |
| Oliv├®r Perge                     | 10496 |   1296 |  9200 |
| Piotr Tomczyk                     | 10614 |   1123 |  9491 |
| Muhammad Rehan                    | 10632 |   1579 |  9053 |
| Bastien Bonnet                    | 10639 |   1596 |  9043 |
| Aldo Feandri                      | 10732 |   2038 |  8694 |
| Erik Akkersdijk                   | 10734 |    931 |  9803 |
| Jason Thong                       | 10746 |   1371 |  9375 |
| Fran├ºois Court├¿s                | 10797 |   2179 |  8618 |
| Jaka Wahyu Hidayat                | 10851 |   1324 |  9527 |
| Alberto Bosia                     | 10864 |   1558 |  9306 |
| Joris M├╝hlsteff                  | 10883 |   1468 |  9415 |
+-----------------------------------+-------+--------+-------+

select a.personName, (avg3x3+blind) sum, avg3x3, blind from
(
    select personId, personName, min(average) avg3x3
      from results
     where eventId = '333' and average>0
     group by personId
) a,
(
    select personId, personName, min(best) blind
      from results
     where eventId = '333bf' and best>0
     group by personId
) b
where a.personId = b.personId
group by a.personId
order by sum
limit 100;
```


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jun 11, 2011)

timspurfan said:


> I had a 1:08.23 average and then my next average was 13.06, http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009SMIT03. I was wondering how that stacked up to others as a ratio from one round to another (if that makes sense).



Nice. That's impressive.


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 11, 2011)

Mr.Toad said:


> ```
> +-----------------------------------+-------+--------+-------+
> | personName                        | sum   | avg3x3 | blind |
> +-----------------------------------+-------+--------+-------+
> ...


 
Interesting list, thanks


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jun 11, 2011)

Stefan's stats are talking about "winning ties" and "losing ties". How about ties that don't get broken?

There have been 11 of them. I'm the only person to have 2 ties not get broken (this is only counting results where both people got non-DNF averages). So my record for ties is 3 wins, 0 losses, 2 ties.


```
competitionId 		eventId roundId best 	average person1 		person2
CornellSpring2008 	333 	1 	1566 	1733 	Jim Mertens 		Tim Reynolds
USOpen2008 		222 	f 	581 	734 	Dan Cohen 		Jason Baum
IliganOpen2008 		222 	f 	825 	1357 	Xyrr Baldonado 		Silver Bob Tubio
BeijingSummerOpen2009 	magic 	f 	202 	312 	Tiesheng Li (李铁生) 	Xiaoling Yang (杨晓玲)
ShenzhenSummerOpen2009 	magic 	1 	118 	251 	Chan Chun Hang (陳浚鏗) 	Shixin Chen (陈诗新)
WC2009 			magic 	f 	166 	201 	Olivier Polspoel 	Frank Provoost
3MolaOpen2010 		333 	d 	1283 	1431 	Michal Robaczyk 	Piotr Frankowski
USNationals2010 	magic 	1 	134 	150 	Tim Reynolds 		Rowe Hessler
USNationals2010 	magic 	1 	166 	191 	Bob Burton 		John Rhodes
JakartaCeriaOpen2010 	333 	1 	1430 	1619 	Muhammad Rifqi Agrizal 	Rifqi Aulia Zaki
Borneo2010 		333oh 	f 	2743 	3339 	Ahmad Leo Yudanto 	Aldino Mangawing
```

USNationals2010 had two unbroken ties in the first round of magic. There was a third person (Kegham) with a 1.50 average, but a 1.38 best. Also, in the finals, I made the podium over Mitchell Stern by winning a tie.

Speaking of 3-way ties, there have been 27 of them. 3 of them were in the magic finals at WC2009. I don't really feel like posting the whole list. If anyone wants to see it I can though.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 11, 2011)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Stefan's stats are talking about "winning ties" and "losing ties".



Not quite, only about losing ties and overall ties (I was too lazy to distinguish between winning and full ties).



Tim Reynolds said:


> Speaking of 3-way ties, there have been 27 of them. 3 of them were in the magic finals at WC2009. I don't really feel like posting the whole list. If anyone wants to see it I can though.


 
Not nearly as nice as yours, but I posted a list here:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?26121-Odd-WCA-stats&p=589044&viewfull=1#post589044


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jun 11, 2011)

Whoops, didn't notice that.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 12, 2011)

Stefan, how did you go about finding the losing ties. Me and Chris Wilkinson both had 14.50 averages, his single was better, but I was ranked higher because the WCA spreadsheet goes to 3 decimals. http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...Results&competitionId=MelbourneSummer2011#333


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jun 12, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Stefan, how did you go about finding the losing ties. Me and Chris Wilkinson both had 14.50 averages, his single was better, but I was ranked higher because the WCA spreadsheet goes to 3 decimals. http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...Results&competitionId=MelbourneSummer2011#333


 
That's a mistake:



wca regulations said:


> 9f1) All timed results under 10 minutes, and corresponding averages/means are measured in hundredths of a second, with averages/means rounded to the nearest hundredth of a second (x.004 becomes x.00, x.005 becomes x.01)



The WCA spreadsheet should probably be updated to round to 2 decimals. In any case, thanks to Stefan we'll be fixing all the mistakes like that soon. Apparently there's quite a few...


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 12, 2011)

I knew it was a mistake, I was asking if the loss ties and won ties were worked out right, or if the error had messed up some stats.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 12, 2011)

There are three relevant values in the database: average, best and position. The position values contain mistakes, but I only used average and best for this.


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 12, 2011)

What's the largest drop in world ranking between two competitions in any event?


----------



## @uguste (Jun 12, 2011)

Stefan and Tim, I think you didn't count ties when the format is "Best of x". 
For example, at Montpellier Open 2011, the first place for FMC was tied at 28 because the two competitors DNF'd their second attempt. I think there must also have been ties in blind.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 12, 2011)

@uguste said:


> Stefan and Tim, I think you didn't count ties when the format is "Best of x".



Right, we only considered successful averages, sorry I didn't point that out (Tim did). But the original request was about that specific rule, average ties being broken by different bests. And DNF averages are rather boring and easy to match, that's why I only considered successful ones.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jun 12, 2011)

That was intentional on my part--there are lots of FMC ties, while having a tie on single and average is more noteworthy in my opinion.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 13, 2011)

Can I see the top 50 ranking for the fastest 3x3 BLD mean of 3 in comp? (Yeah I just wanna be high on at least ONE list =p)


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 13, 2011)

biggest difference for average between two rounds in one comp?


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 13, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> Can I see the top 50 ranking for the fastest 3x3 BLD mean of 3 in comp? (Yeah I just wanna be high on at least ONE list =p)


I can't do any coding like Stefan, I just looked at the people who I know have had good means.

*Haiyan:* 31.81, 30.94, 36.30 = 33.02
*Alejandro:* 48.68, 41.96, 45.09 = 45.24
*Preeda:* 50.88, 46.19, 42.84 = 46.64
*Spef:* 54.27, 46.94, 48.44 = 49.88


----------



## Itchy Cacti (Jun 13, 2011)

Highest total of all solve times in a competition? (I hope that made sense)


----------



## Stefan (Jun 13, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> Can I see the top 50 ranking for the fastest 3x3 BLD mean of 3 in comp? (Yeah I just wanna be high on at least ONE list =p)



There are only 159 overall:

```
33.02  Haiyan Zhuang                         31.81    30.94    36.30
  45.24  Gabriel Alejandro Orozco Casillas     48.68    41.96    45.09
  46.64  Preeda Hongpimolmas                   50.88    46.19    42.84
  49.35  Yuhui Xu                              52.63    44.88    50.55
  49.88  Ville Seppänen                        54.27    46.94    48.44
  50.29  Amos Swee Hui Tay                     43.00    56.91    50.97
  56.67  Tomás Mansilla                        50.90  1:05.34    53.77
1:02.54  Chester Lian                        1:09.88    55.36  1:02.38
1:04.97  Yuxin Wang                          1:09.30  1:03.02  1:02.59
1:06.05  Alexander Yu                        1:12.08  1:00.62  1:05.46
1:06.93  Tomoki Kubo                         1:10.19  1:02.36  1:08.25
1:10.40  Kai Jiptner                         1:33.80  1:03.83    53.56
1:12.46  Muhammad Iril Khairul Anam          1:04.38  1:31.47  1:01.52
1:17.04  Bill Wang                           1:10.97  1:13.81  1:26.33
1:18.39  Rafal Guzewicz                      1:25.88  1:16.96  1:12.34
1:21.08  Danyang Chen                        1:23.94  1:06.75  1:32.55
1:23.60  Wu Chun Chung                       1:40.97  1:22.97  1:06.86
1:26.19  Tomasz Korzeniewski                 1:54.13  1:12.83  1:11.61
1:28.39  Luchen Zhang                        1:23.44  1:23.66  1:38.06
1:29.59  Chris Hardwick                      1:37.28  1:25.15  1:26.33
1:30.12  Mike Hughey                         1:15.36  1:19.68  1:55.31
1:30.66  Shelley Chang                       1:25.58  1:31.34  1:35.05
1:33.47  Baramee Pookcharoen                 1:51.27  1:23.58  1:25.56
1:33.65  Timothy Sun                         1:31.91  1:16.50  1:52.53
1:34.26  Reynaldo Mape Jr.                   1:19.72  1:50.93  1:32.13
1:35.74  Leyan Lo                            1:27.69  1:47.77  1:31.75
1:36.55  Lucas Garron                        1:41.61  1:29.81  1:38.22
1:38.43  Simon Bourigault                    1:48.44  1:35.41  1:31.44
1:39.92  Wicaksono Adi                       2:05.59  1:32.36  1:21.81
1:41.25  Ángel de Jaén Gotarredona           1:31.21  1:46.58  1:45.96
1:41.78  Tim Habermaas                       1:41.61  1:42.84  1:40.88
1:44.19  Daniel Sheppard                     1:26.27  1:26.33  2:19.97
1:45.18  Javier Vega Aramburu                1:37.59  1:51.93  1:46.03
1:48.65  Yuhei Takagi                        1:40.77  1:54.72  1:50.47
1:49.49  Andy Tsao                           1:38.56  1:34.97  2:14.93
1:51.59  Yunqi Ouyang                        1:59.50  1:48.96  1:46.30
1:53.24  Michal Robaczyk                     1:54.55  1:18.05  2:27.13
1:53.82  François Courtès                    2:07.52  1:33.93  2:00.00
1:55.07  Alexander Olleta del Molino         1:58.77  1:56.44  1:50.00
1:55.99  Tyson Mao                           1:41.47  1:41.56  2:24.94
1:56.22  Gunnar Krig                         1:50.13  2:05.58  1:52.94
1:56.64  Bence Barát                         2:01.25  2:10.02  1:38.66
1:57.61  Apichai Boonnuam                    1:43.72  2:14.06  1:55.06
1:58.91  Bastien Bonnet                      2:10.06  1:58.22  1:48.44
1:59.60  Fabrizio Cirnigliaro                1:58.36  2:00.41  2:00.02
2:00.97  Rowe Hessler                        2:34.66  1:54.82  1:33.43
2:01.78  Andrew Le                           2:10.44  1:55.03  1:59.86
2:03.96  Péter Trombitás                     1:56.18  2:28.30  1:47.41
2:04.45  Sébastien Auroux                    2:13.77  1:51.97  2:07.61
2:06.76  Dan Dzoan                           2:05.93  2:01.66  2:12.70
2:07.46  Marcell Endrey                      1:28.00  2:30.63  2:23.75
2:08.66  Victor Cullot                       2:17.30  1:57.03  2:11.65
2:08.74  Erik Akkersdijk                     1:51.05  2:22.44  2:12.73
2:12.50  Hong Zhang                          2:09.97  1:53.22  2:34.30
2:12.58  Dániel Varga                        2:03.77  2:37.41  1:56.55
2:13.28  Micael Boulet                       2:07.61  2:17.90  2:14.33
2:15.91  István Kocza                        2:29.59  2:06.75  2:11.40
2:17.85  Anthony McKnight                    1:56.56  2:44.53  2:12.46
2:20.45  Arvid Skarrie                       2:25.40  2:47.28  1:48.68
2:22.20  Riadi Arsandi                       2:09.15  1:58.40  2:59.06
2:23.20  Dennis Strehlau                     2:07.52  1:53.09  3:09.00
2:23.28  Jules Desjardin                     2:45.09  2:29.83  1:54.91
2:24.34  Henrik Buus Aagaard                 2:04.84  2:43.58  2:24.61
2:24.94  Weston Mizumoto                     1:59.69  2:24.61  2:50.52
2:28.59  Rui Yang                            2:34.18  1:58.93  2:52.65
2:28.85  Peng Cao                            2:53.86  2:38.77  1:53.93
2:29.45  Hui Hing Ho                         2:30.15  2:30.33  2:27.86
2:30.16  Xuan Pei                            2:26.18  2:21.44  2:42.86
2:31.04  Yuji Suse                           2:28.63  3:03.91  2:00.59
2:32.27  Peter Battaglino                    2:36.38  2:45.11  2:15.31
2:33.68  Clément Gallet                      2:27.02  2:11.16  3:02.86
2:35.70  Shotaro Makisumi                    2:34.05  2:40.16  2:32.88
2:35.74  Lee Chun Hin                        2:31.21  1:57.06  3:18.96
2:37.95  Nick Young                          2:38.72  2:23.46  2:51.66
2:39.74  Manuel López Sheriff                3:11.33  2:39.61  2:08.27
2:41.71  Daniel Lo                           2:43.91  2:51.70  2:29.52
2:42.37  Justin Adsuara                      2:10.40  2:07.47  3:49.25
2:42.91  Tim Reynolds                        3:11.00  2:43.18  2:14.56
2:43.03  Fubo Wang                           2:26.78  2:58.11  2:44.21
2:43.98  Yan Xuan                            3:05.08  3:12.53  1:54.34
2:46.83  Michael Young                       2:24.96  3:23.34  2:32.19
2:46.87  David Woner                         2:17.72  3:11.22  2:51.68
2:47.45  Karthik Puthraya                    3:48.68  2:14.14  2:19.52
2:49.04  Jan Bentlage                        2:57.30  3:02.41  2:27.41
2:51.15  Chan Chun Hang                      2:49.59  3:10.93  2:32.94
2:51.55  Shaden Smith                        2:43.94  2:55.90  2:54.81
2:52.07  Muhammad Rehan                      3:21.58  2:17.93  2:56.71
2:53.05  Craig Bouchard                      2:29.87  3:05.35  3:03.93
2:53.89  Bernett Orlando                     2:56.97  3:02.05  2:42.65
2:54.27  Anton Rostovikov                    3:23.69  2:35.30  2:43.81
2:56.02  Jonathan Papa                       2:47.56  2:15.27  3:45.22
2:57.70  Ade Agus                            3:05.61  2:38.22  3:09.27
3:00.12  Gerardo Villa López                 3:37.47  2:42.36  2:40.52
3:01.34  Rizky Aditya Ramadhan               2:53.52  2:54.96  3:15.55
3:01.60  Aulia Ismail Adhiim                 3:31.30  3:01.25  2:32.25
3:03.16  Park Byung-Hwa                      3:23.16  2:55.00  2:51.31
3:04.35  Immawan Mujahid Maruddani           2:51.21  3:14.78  3:07.06
3:05.62  Ivan Smirnov                        3:27.52  2:37.80  3:11.53
3:12.53  Michael                             3:20.44  3:42.66  2:34.50
3:20.37  Péter Róka                          3:43.80  2:03.15  4:14.16
3:22.52  Brendan Blackwell                   3:14.69  3:33.40  3:19.46
3:24.24  Michael Avelino Britto              3:49.44  3:17.19  3:06.09
3:27.13  Michelle Nataniel Yugie             3:29.61  3:35.56  3:16.22
3:30.60  Takuma Shirahase                    2:56.11  3:07.11  4:28.59
3:31.65  Adam Rotal Yuliandaru               2:39.71  4:34.08  3:21.15
3:32.69  Anthony Hsu                         3:07.53  4:26.22  3:04.31
3:34.68  Tomoaki Okayama                     3:34.44  2:50.97  4:18.63
3:35.61  Eric Limeback                       4:28.41  3:33.34  2:45.09
3:36.28  Kim Seung-Hoon                      3:58.50  3:37.00  3:13.33
3:37.46  Piotr Frankowski                    3:52.28  2:53.02  4:07.09
3:37.73  Stefan Pochmann                     3:01.58  3:24.05  4:27.56
3:39.69  Brian Kim                           3:09.61  3:47.46  4:02.00
3:40.16  Dwi Aji Kurniawan                   3:34.27  3:57.91  3:28.31
3:40.59  Bill Li                             3:50.65  3:37.59  3:33.53
3:42.19  Julianne Hormann                    4:11.71  3:32.55  3:22.31
3:49.13  Adam Zamora                         3:03.83  5:03.09  3:20.47
3:50.12  Gabriel Bucsan                      3:55.41  3:45.56  3:49.40
3:52.34  Ian Winokur                         3:45.84  3:34.94  4:16.25
3:56.63  Radityo Yunus Utomo Wicaksono       3:40.65  4:24.65  3:44.58
4:00.21  Javier Espinosa García              4:32.46  3:48.34  3:39.84
4:02.21  Loïc Petit                          4:44.34  3:38.19  3:44.09
4:02.46  Agung Fathony                       4:42.78  4:01.40  3:23.21
4:02.80  Nicola Giordani                     4:11.21  4:29.50  3:27.68
4:09.58  Mateusz Burnicki                    4:01.69  4:16.43  4:10.63
4:10.86  Alejandro Aguado Barahona           4:11.28  3:51.21  4:30.08
4:11.15  Paolo Girotti                       3:48.77  3:58.59  4:46.08
4:12.56  Shenjia Zhang                       4:23.30  4:48.46  3:25.93
4:14.18  Witold Kozak                        4:19.94  4:26.50  3:56.09
4:14.35  Bob Burton                          4:02.78  4:23.75  4:16.53
4:14.51  Guanyang Yu                         4:16.15  3:59.34  4:28.03
4:14.58  Fernando Daniel Hernández Sánchez   4:26.52  4:47.63  3:29.58
4:27.57  Jared Phelps                        4:16.02  4:19.30  4:47.40
4:30.28  Isaac Wappes                        3:35.06  3:46.88  6:08.90
4:34.54  Guanghua Wang                       4:25.06  4:42.78  4:35.77
4:38.80  Niklas Bitén                        5:02.15  5:13.38  3:40.88
4:40.63  Arief Widodo                        4:53.30  5:05.94  4:02.65
4:43.62  Arnaud van Galen                    4:00.56  5:24.40  4:45.91
4:51.86  Prashant Swarnkar                   6:00.68  4:21.84  4:13.06
4:54.61  Yosua Adriadi                       4:31.22  4:27.93  5:44.68
4:55.00  Eivind Fonn                         4:51.63  5:04.69  4:48.69
5:03.31  Alan Chang                          5:02.34  5:32.08  4:35.52
5:06.69  Thom Barlow                         5:53.88  5:24.00  4:02.18
5:12.46  Álvaro González Lasseube            5:34.56  3:54.41  6:08.40
5:13.67  Steven Turner                       5:02.03  4:12.11  6:26.86
5:16.54  Vincent Le                          4:32.72  6:09.70  5:07.20
5:21.33  Mario Laurent                       3:55.05  6:06.09  6:02.84
5:25.37  Cristobal Villa Rojas               4:58.86  6:14.61  5:02.65
5:41.44  Tomasz Zolnowski                    5:04.00  4:11.80  7:48.52
5:48.53  Chao Liu 2                          6:53.09  4:50.41  5:42.08
5:58.10  Mickaël Kourganoff                  6:22.21  6:06.09  5:26.00
6:05.21  Brillian Prajudistisia              4:46.50  5:03.68  8:25.44
6:08.06  Emile Compion                       7:55.68  5:50.80  4:37.69
6:17.04  Fumiki Koseki                       7:34.47  6:39.66  4:37.00
6:34.71  I-Fan Wu                            7:47.86  7:48.36  4:07.91
6:54.43  Harry Richman                       4:44.55  9:01.43  6:57.30
7:03.62  Peter Greenwood                     7:00.63  5:58.33  8:11.90
7:13.18  Bruce Norskog                       7:40.38  7:03.59  6:55.56
7:18.28  Max Novicov                         7:21.65  7:32.86  7:00.33
9:04.95  Dhanayush Raninga                   9:07.86  8:25.08  9:41.90
```


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 13, 2011)

What's the largest drop in world ranking between two competitions in any event?


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 13, 2011)

Stefan said:


> There are only 159 overall:
> 
> ```
> 33.02  Haiyan Zhuang                         31.81    30.94    36.30
> ...


 
Argh..could've sub-Ville if I didn't +2 my last solve


----------



## JBCM627 (Jun 14, 2011)

Shouldn't have surprised me, but Mathematica actually makes a rather nice interface for MySQL. I'm sure Mathematica can make some nice plots showing relationships in the data, but I haven't tried this yet. I'd be curious to see what someone really familiar with Mathematica can get it to do (any ideas, Lucas?).






```
data = SQLExecute[conn, "
    SELECT c.year, c.month, c.day, COUNT(personId) FROM (SELECT \
DISTINCT competitionId, personId FROM Results) as r LEFT JOIN (SELECT \
id, year, month, day, countryId FROM Competitions) as c ON \
r.competitionId=c.id GROUP BY competitionId 
   "];
USAdata = SQLExecute[conn, "
    SELECT c.year, c.month, c.day, COUNT(personId) FROM (SELECT \
DISTINCT competitionId, personId FROM Results) as r LEFT JOIN (SELECT \
id, year, month, day, countryId FROM Competitions) as c ON \
r.competitionId=c.id  WHERE c.countryId='USA' GROUP BY competitionId 
   "];

TickFn[min_, max_] := 
  Table[{x, DateString[x, {"Month", "/", "Year"}]}, {x, min, 
    max, (max - min)/8}];
NTickFn[min_, max_] := 
  Table[{x, Round[-x]}, {x, min, max, (max - min)/8}];
Export["compsizes.png", GraphicsGrid[{{
    DateListPlot[
     Map[{{#[[1]], #[[2]], #[[3]]}, #[[4]]} &, {data, USAdata}, {2}], 
     PlotRange -> {{{2003, 5, 1}, {2011, 8, 1}}, All}, Axes -> True, 
     Frame -> False, AxesLabel -> {"Date", "# Competitors"}, 
     PlotStyle -> {{PointSize[0.004], Blue}, {PointSize[0.007], Red}},
      ImageSize -> 600],
    Show[
     Histogram[{data[[1 ;;, 4]], USAdata[[1 ;;, 4]]}, 
      AxesLabel -> {"# Competitions (in Bin)", "# Persons"}, 
      ImageSize -> 600, BarOrigin -> Left, ChartStyle -> {Blue, Red}]
     ]
    }, {
    Histogram[{Flatten[
       Table[ConstantArray[AbsoluteTime[data[[i]][[1 ;; 3]]], 
         data[[i]][[4]]], {i, Length[data]}]], 
      Flatten[Table[
        ConstantArray[AbsoluteTime[USAdata[[i]][[1 ;; 3]]], 
         USAdata[[i]][[4]]], {i, Length[USAdata]}]]}, {.7*10^7}, 
     BarOrigin -> Top, Axes -> True, 
     AxesOrigin -> AbsoluteTime[{2011, 8, 1}], 
     ChartStyle -> {Blue, Red}, ImageSize -> 600, 
     PlotRange -> {{AbsoluteTime[{2003, 5, 1}], 
        AbsoluteTime[{2011, 8, 1}]}, All}, 
     AxesLabel -> {"Date", "# Competitors (in Bin)"}, 
     Ticks -> {TickFn, NTickFn}],
    Graphics[{{Red, 
       Style[Text["USA Data", {0, .1}], FontSize -> 20]}, {Blue, 
       Style[Text["World Data", {0, -.1}], FontSize -> 20]}}]
    }}]]
```


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 14, 2011)

Itchy Cacti said:


> Highest total of all solve times in a competition? (I hope that made sense)



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?26121-Odd-WCA-stats&p=584327&viewfull=1#post584327

Edit: Ah you mean in a single competition?
Unlike the list in the post above this could be an unknown slow solver who decided to try all events...

*No wait: Pochmann with 5 BLD!*


----------



## Stefan (Jun 14, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> *No wait: Pochmann with 5 BLD!*


 
Rowe Hessler... old multiblind... 19/33... 5 hours 17 minutes.
Geir Ugelstad... speedblind at WC2003... 5-6 hours, I think.

(although I should stick to my "failures shouldn't count as solve time"...)


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 14, 2011)

Didn't know / think about those...
Are the "old" events recorded in the WCA database in some sort of way?

My guess is that if you run an analysis on the WCA database you will top the list because of your 5 BLD.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 14, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Are the "old" events recorded in the WCA database in some sort of way?



Old multiblind is the only obsolete event, I think. You can still see the results on the competition pages:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=USOpen2008&allResults=1#333mbo

Unofficial events done at official competitions are here:
http://speedcubing.com/results/



Cubenovice said:


> My guess is that if you run an analysis on the WCA database you will top the list because of your 5 BLD.



I doubt it. People doing several 4x4 blinds, 5x5 blinds, multiblinds and FMCs should certainly beat me.


----------



## qqwref (Jun 14, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Rowe Hessler... old multiblind... 19/33... 5 hours 17 minutes.
> Geir Ugelstad... speedblind at WC2003... 5-6 hours, I think.


Actually, I wouldn't say the speed blind memo should count - it's time spent preparing for the solve, not time on the solve itself. My reasoning is that it's not timed. Similarly we shouldn't be adding 15 seconds for inspection to official solves when we add them up 

Also, Ryosuke Mondo's 33/50 took 6:03:13... probably the longest official timed solve ever.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 15, 2011)

Is there anyone that did all events and has a top 100 ranking for all of them?
If not, how high do we have to raise the 100 (250 is enough?) for someone to show up?

Is Milán Baticz the only person with a top 100 ranking for all events he participated in? Or am I overlooking someone (maybe someone that only did multi-blind and got top 100, or only did square-1 and got top 100)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 15, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> Is there anyone that did all events and has a top 100 ranking for all of them?
> If not, how high do we have to raise the 100 (250 is enough?) for someone to show up?


This can be checked by hand - just look at everyone on the 5x5x5 BLD list. The number who have had successful solves in all events has grown a lot. The best is Bence Barát, whose worst event (if you count averages for events with averages) is 3x3x3 BLD, where he's ranked 117.

And yes, I'm the worst on that list, with a 3x3x3 average ranking of 3175.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 17, 2011)

Number of people competing in world championships but not officially solving a 3x3x3 any way there:

WC 2003: 4 (of 89)
WC 2005: 8 (of 149)
WC 2007: 6 (of 214)
WC 2009: 3 (of 327)

Code:


Spoiler



Two slightly different queries testing for multiblind (because there I can't be sure they didn't solve *any* 3x3x3, as for example for 2/7 I don't know about those two solved cubes):

select a.competitionId, a.ctr, b.ctr, a.ctr-b.ctr from
(SELECT competitionId, count(distinct personId) ctr FROM results where competitionId like 'WC20%' group by competitionId) a,
(SELECT competitionId, count(distinct personId) ctr FROM results where competitionId like 'WC20%' and eventId like '333%' and best>0 group by competitionId) b
where a.competitionId = b.competitionId;

select a.competitionId, a.ctr, b.ctr, a.ctr-b.ctr from
(SELECT competitionId, count(distinct personId) ctr FROM results where competitionId like 'WC20%' group by competitionId) a,
(SELECT competitionId, count(distinct personId) ctr FROM results where competitionId like 'WC20%' and eventId like '333%' and (best>0 or eventId like '333mb%') group by competitionId) b
where a.competitionId = b.competitionId;

Listing the culprits with their events:

select a.* from
(SELECT competitionId, personId, group_concat(eventId) FROM results where competitionId like 'WC20%' group by competitionId, personId) a
left join
(SELECT competitionId, personId, group_concat(eventId) FROM results where competitionId like 'WC20%' and eventId like '333%' and best>0 group by competitionId, personId) b
on a.competitionId=b.competitionId and a.personId=b.personId
where b.competitionId is null


----------



## nccube (Jun 18, 2011)

Can someone make a list with the youngest 3x3 podiums? (Sum of the ages of the components of the podium)


----------



## Julian (Jun 19, 2011)

Could someone find some or all of these:

-youngest current WR holder
-oldest current WR holder
-youngest person to ever hold a WR
-oldest person to ever hold a WR

Thanks. I'll continue to look by hand.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 20, 2011)

Yuxin Wang is the youngest current WR holder I think.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jul 2, 2011)

Something is wrong with the site.. First Feliks records were updated and now they are at 6.24 and 7,87 again also 4x4 record is 31.05 again. I had also a few errors but that happen some time. When will it be updated again?


----------



## Stefan (Jul 2, 2011)

We moved to a new host, I'm updating now.



Reinier Schippers said:


> I had also a few errors


 
What kind of errors?


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jul 2, 2011)

Stefan said:


> We moved to a new host, I'm updating now.
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of errors?


 
A server 404 error


----------



## cubersmith (Jul 2, 2011)

Reinier Schippers said:


> Something is wrong with the site.. First Feliks records were updated and now they are at 6.24 and 7,87 again also 4x4 record is 31.05 again. I had also a few errors but that happen some time. When will it be updated again?


 
I noticed this, too.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 9, 2011)

Slightly interesting fact: In magic, if you take the 4/5 fastest attempts ever done by the rest the world, it would only just beat the current average WR.

I haven't checked, but I'm not sure if something similar can be said for other events...


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 10, 2011)

(6.94), 7.08, 7.28, 7.33, (7.40) = 7.23

Feliks has a 7.64 average. That's pretty close 

(9.93), 10.90, 10.93, 11.03, (11.09) = 10.95

Bingliang Li has an 11.78 average.


----------



## Carrot (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi Stefan, would you update this list and also add a date for when their "streak" started? thank you in advance  



Stefan said:


> Top 100:
> 
> ```
> 37  Dan Cohen                    5x5 Cube         2011-03-05  ongoing
> ...


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 10, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> (6.94), 7.08, 7.28, 7.33, (7.40) = 7.23
> 
> Feliks has a 7.64 average. That's pretty close
> 
> ...


 
Haha, and we both happen to have the middle results in these averages


----------



## whauk (Jul 28, 2011)

just wondered: what is the longest row of times like: 9.01 9.02 9.03 etc. of one person/one event/all events/one comp...


----------



## Blake4512 (Jul 28, 2011)

whauk said:


> just wondered: what is the longest row of times like: 9.01 9.02 9.03 etc. of one person/one event/all events/one comp...


 
I don't think it can be more than .02 since the 2nd gen timers (Ones used in comp) Usually can't get times like .99, .98, .29, etc.

Although, you can get uncommon times like Felik's 6.24 but it's pretty rare.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm not sure about whauk's post, but maybe he means the longest row of steadily increasing times?


Here's a new question: has anyone ever won every round in a competition (which had more than one round)? If so, what was the competition with the most rounds where this was done? If not, what was the highest percentage of rounds anyone has won in a competition?


----------



## cubernya (Jul 28, 2011)

Well I'm sure Feliks beats everyone in that qq


----------



## qqwref (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm not.

EDIT: Looks like Feliks won everything here. So that's probably the record then. (But what's 2nd?)


----------



## Pedro (Jul 28, 2011)

qqwref said:


> I'm not sure about whauk's post, but maybe he means the longest row of steadily increasing times?
> 
> 
> Here's a new question: has anyone ever won every round in a competition (which had more than one round)? If so, what was the competition with the most rounds where this was done? If not, what was the highest percentage of rounds anyone has won in a competition?


Well, this is probably 1st place: http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=SESCSantos2011&allResults=1#333

(and he didn't do really well that day...)

EDIT

Well, your first question was about "every round", but I'm not sure if that means every round in the whole comp or every round in the same event...

EDIT 2

Nah, "every round in a competition" is pretty clear...

I've won a lot of stuff in the past:

10/11 (90.91%) - http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=MinasOpen2008
5/7 (71.43%) - http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=BrazilOpen2007
10/15 (66.67%) - http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=ABCOpen2010
8/13 (61.54%) - http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=SaoPauloOpen2009
7/12 (58.33%) - http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=SantiagoOpen2009
10/18 (55.56%) - http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=UNESPOpen2009
8/16 (50%) - http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=BrasiliaOpen2009

But not recently: 5/17 (29.41%), 6/15 (40%) and 1/17 (5.88%) 

(I'm not counting the 4x4 bld with everybody DNFing)


----------



## Stefan (Jul 28, 2011)

qqwref said:


> has anyone ever won every round in a competition (which had more than one round)?




```
+-----+----+-----------------------------+----------------------+
| won | of | personName                  | competitionId        |
+-----+----+-----------------------------+----------------------+
|  15 | 15 | Feliks Zemdegs              | MelbourneCubeDay2010 |
|  11 | 11 | Timothy Sun                 | DrexelWinter2010     |
|  10 | 10 | Bernett Orlando             | IndianOpen2010       |
|   8 |  8 | Bernett Orlando             | PragyanOpen2011      |
|   6 |  6 | Francisco Javier Lemes Sßez | SantiagoBLD2010      |
|   6 |  6 | Bernett Orlando             | DelhiOpen2010        |
|   5 |  5 | Shotaro Makisumi (?? ???)   | CaltechSpring2004    |
|   4 |  4 | Yumu Tabuchi (????)         | LISMOCup2010         |
|   3 |  3 | Shotaro Makisumi (?? ???)   | CaltechWinter2004    |
|   3 |  3 | Joδl van Noort              | Netherlands2005      |
|   2 |  2 | Piti Pichedpan              | NSMThailand2009      |
|   2 |  2 | Phillip Espinoza            | DiscoveryWinter2009  |
|   2 |  2 | John Louis                  | ApogeeOpen2011       |
|   2 |  2 | Nathan Azaria               | JavaFMCCubeDay2010   |
|   2 |  2 | OlivΘr Perge                | AthensOpen2010       |
|   2 |  2 | Sei Sugama (?? ?)           | KansaiNewYear2011    |
+-----+----+-----------------------------+----------------------+
```


```
SELECT won, of, personName, p.competitionId
FROM
(SELECT personId, personName, competitionId, count(*) won FROM Results WHERE pos=1 and best>0 GROUP BY personId, competitionId) p,
(SELECT competitionId, count(distinct eventId, roundId) of FROM Results GROUP BY competitionId) c
WHERE p.competitionId = c.competitionId AND won=of AND of>1
ORDER BY won/of desc, won desc
```

(only counting round wins with at least one successful attempt, but counting all rounds (including if everybody failed))


----------



## Goosly (Jul 28, 2011)

Weird: This person doesn't have a gender. 

I've searched the top 100 single 3x3 solves, and found only 2 female cubers:
This girl has 9.13 solve and she has a 8.63 solve. I was just looking because I know a girl who hasn't competed yet, but might get our next Belgian record.
Stefan, could you check if I missed someone? My SQL-skills have probably died out, and I also don't know where to download the WCA database (if this is available for everyone).


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 28, 2011)

notice how both of them are canadian


----------



## Stefan (Jul 28, 2011)

Goosly said:


> Weird: This person doesn't have a gender.



One of 454 persons where the database doesn't know it, nothing special.



Goosly said:


> I've searched the top 100 single 3x3 solves, and found only 2 female cubers:



No you didn't. There are none.
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...gionId=&years=&show=100+Results&single=Single



Goosly said:


> This girl has 9.13 solve and she has a 8.63 solve.



You know, they do have names.

Next fastest is Patricia Li with 9.69 and there are no others with sub10 solves.



Goosly said:


> I also don't know where to download the WCA database (if this is available for everyone).


 
http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/misc/export.html


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 29, 2011)

I just noticed that the top 100 people in 3x3x3 BLD are all now sub-1:30. (I think I remember predicting we'd get here about a year and a half ago. Yeah, I guess I'm not very good at predictions.)

I wonder how long it will be before the top 100 are sub-minute? (Currently there are 33 who are sub-minute.)


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 29, 2011)

I give it 2 more years.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 29, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> I just noticed that the top 100 people in 3x3x3 BLD are all now sub-1:30.



History looks roughly like this.









Mike Hughey said:


> I wonder how long it will be before the top 100 are sub-minute?



Based on that graph, I'm guessing in 1.5 years, beginning of 2013.


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Jul 30, 2011)

Not odd, but very impressive:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/202/gffjjj.png/


----------



## Owen (Jul 30, 2011)

The top seven 3x3x3 singles are by the same dude.


----------



## Pro94 (Jul 30, 2011)

What is the best 3x3 SD, between first 100 results, removing best and worst time?


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Jul 31, 2011)

Now the top 100 official 3x3 average results are sub-10.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 8, 2011)

Talking with Dave I mentioned that China is pretty good at memory competitions, then Dave said they're pretty good at many things, then I said it has to do with them being so many, and that it helps even more in team games because it's not enough to happen to have one good player. Then we translated that to cubing. Which country is the best, judged by the average of their top 10 cubers (3x3 average)? Again, it's not enough to happen to have one good player, so Feliks can dominate all he wants but Australia is still nowhere near the top 


```
1  USA                    10.2900            
 2  Japan                  10.4230            
 3  Thailand               10.4600            
 4  China                  10.5210            
 5  Germany                10.8600            
 6  Poland                 11.0020            
 7  Italy                  11.1000            
 8  Taiwan                 11.1020            
 9  Indonesia              11.1860            
10  Canada                 11.4840            
11  Malaysia               11.8220            
12  France                 11.8220            
13  United Kingdom         11.9440            
14  Hungary                12.1120            
15  Korea                  12.1290            
16  Philippines            12.1720            
17  Sweden                 12.2380            
18  Spain                  12.2550            
19  Netherlands            12.3210            
20  Russia                 12.4670            
21  Brazil                 12.4950            
22  Vietnam                12.5800            
23  Australia              12.7800            
24  Hong Kong              12.9400            
25  Singapore              13.9800            
26  Finland                14.4540            
27  Chile                  14.5090            
28  Norway                 14.5440            
29  Austria                14.6180            
30  Denmark                15.2320            
31  Israel                 16.0330            
32  India                  16.0360            
33  Mexico                 16.3790            
34  New Zealand            16.5420            
35  Belgium                17.3660            
36  Ukraine                17.4970            
37  Colombia               18.6490            
38  Romania                19.0260            
39  Peru                   19.8930            
40  Switzerland            20.8720            
41  Argentina              22.5860            
42  Slovenia               23.0110            
43  Portugal               24.9430            
44  Estonia                27.4000            
45  Czech Republic         27.5890            
46  Greece                 39.9910            
47  Slovakia               42.2470

Query (not exactly recommended):

select
	@num2 :=  @num2 + 1 as row_number,
	o.country,
	o.score
from
(

	select 
		n.country,
		(sum(n.average) / 1000) as score,
		max(n.row_number) as row_counter
	from
	(
		select 
			m.country,
			m.person,
			m.average,	
			@num := if(@group = m.country, @num + 1, 1) as row_number,
			@group := m.country as dummy,
			@num2:= 0
		from 
		(
			select 
				results.personCountryId as country,
				results.personName as person,
				min(results.average) as average
			      
			from   results
			where results.eventId like '333' and results.average > 0
			group by results.personId, results.personCountryId
			order by results.personCountryId, average
		)
		m
	)
	n
	where
		n.row_number <=10
	group by n.country
	order by score 
)
o
	where o.row_counter >=10
```

For the write-up, I tried to reconstruct how we started this conversation, and Dave found it ironic that I couldn't remember that I had started it by talking about memory competitions. Pfft.


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 8, 2011)

but in terms of per capita... Well all I can say is america is definitely not at the top then


----------



## Erdos (Aug 8, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Talking with Dave I mentioned that China is pretty good at memory competitions, then Dave said they're pretty good at many things, then I said it has to do with them being so many, and that it helps even more in team games because it's not enough to happen to have one good player. Then we translated that to cubing. Which country is the best, judged by the average of their top 10 cubers (3x3 average)? Again, it's not enough to happen to have one good player, so Feliks can dominate all he wants but Australia is still nowhere near the top
> ...


 Very cool post. This is also a pretty good indication of where cubing is most competitive.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 8, 2011)

Any way we could see average age by country?


----------



## Stefan (Aug 8, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> but in terms of per capita... Well all I can say is america is definitely not at the top then



It definitely is! USA shares first place with every other country as all countries are getting DNF.



DavidWoner said:


> Any way we could see average age by country?



Can't do it right now, but it should be fairly easy. Something like:

SELECT countryId, avg(datediff(now(),year*10000+month*100+day))/365.25 avgAge
FROM Persons
WHERE day>0
GROUP BY countryId
ORDER BY avgAge



ltsurge said:


> Which country is the best, judged by the average of their top 10 cubers (3x3 average)?


 
Btw, with judging by top 200 instead, USA still leads but China moved up to second place, and judging by top 300, China is on top. Don't know the exact point where they switch, and they might also switch back and forth several times. And maybe at some point some third country would be on top, haven't checked that, either (well, judging by top 1, obviously "Australia" wins).


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 8, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> On the WCA stats page there is the top 10 sum of average and single ranks list. If someone could make a full list (or top 100 if that's too much) of those stats rather than just the top 10 I'd love to see it
> 
> Also, another thing that might be interesting: A similar list (sum of averages/single) but for countries i.e. take the top ranked place in every event for each country and sum them - I guess USA, Hungary, Netherlands and Australia would be right up there.


Stefan, would you be willing to do the above request? Sorry if you did and I simply missed it


----------



## Edward_Lin (Aug 9, 2011)

What are the most consecutive competitions where a person has broken at least one of their competition pb's at each competition?
I'm pretty sure out of all the competitions i've been too i've broken at least one of my competition pb's in each one


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 9, 2011)

I had my first 41 competitions. MIT Fall 2010 is the only comp I didn't break any PRs.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 9, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> Stefan, would you be willing to do *the* above request? Sorry if you did and I simply missed it


 
There are two.

First one is definitely on my todo-list, second might be... btw, I'm without my computer for the next two weeks, can't do much now.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 9, 2011)

Edward_Lin said:


> What are the most consecutive competitions where a person has broken at least one of their competition pb's at each competition?
> I'm pretty sure out of all the competitions i've been too i've broken at least one of my competition pb's in each one



I was sure Erik Akkersdijk would hold that record, but it turns out he didn't have a PB at Netherlands 2008, so his first streak stopped at 26.

I have 25 so far...


----------



## mrCage (Aug 9, 2011)

Stefan said:


> It definitely is! USA shares first place with every other country as all countries are getting DNF.


 
Well, i think you mean DNS actually. Change per capita to per participant and it becomes doable ...

Per


----------



## Stefan (Aug 9, 2011)

mrCage said:


> Well, i think you mean DNS actually.


 
No.

9f9) ... with more than one DNF and/or DNS the average is *DNF*.


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 13, 2011)

where can i find the old multi bld stats?


----------



## cubernya (Aug 13, 2011)

I thought you could find that under the people who did old multi...anyway old multi records: http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/List_of_World_Records/Old_Multi


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 13, 2011)

thanks, but i was looking for top 100 people before they changed it. like this http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/events.php


----------



## ilikecubing (Aug 13, 2011)

Who has the record for going to most competitions in a calendar year?


----------



## cubernya (Aug 13, 2011)

I know you meant that but they removed it from the database


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Aug 13, 2011)

So, at GSO2011, the megaminx first round had 4 people's averages seperated by 0.31 of a second. 
Is this the closest set of 4 people ever in a event?
Also is this the largest group of people within 0.5 seconds of each other?


----------



## qqwref (Aug 13, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> thanks, but i was looking for top 100 people before they changed it. like this http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/events.php


I dunno where it is. You can view some results at http://worldcubeassociation.org/res...gionId=&years=&show=100+Persons&single=Single, but they're in some weird format I don't know how to interpret.

EDIT: Scratch that, the format is like this: XXYYYYY.ZZ seconds, where XX = 99 - points, YYYYY = time in seconds, ZZ = cubes unsolved.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 13, 2011)

qqwref said:


> I dunno where it is. You can view some results at http://worldcubeassociation.org/res...gionId=&years=&show=100+Persons&single=Single, but they're in some weird format I don't know how to interpret.
> 
> EDIT: Scratch that, the format is like this: XXYYYYY.ZZ seconds, where XX = 99 - points, YYYYY = time in seconds, ZZ = cubes unsolved.


 
If you click on the competition it will show it in normal format.


----------



## mrCage (Aug 15, 2011)

Hmmm. We're referring to people not actually there, right? So, actually neither DNS nor DNF will suffice. Ok, whatever ...

Per


----------



## Raffael (Aug 15, 2011)

ilikecubing said:


> Who has the record for going to most competitions in a calendar year?


 
I'd bet it would either be Sébastien A. or Erik A.


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 15, 2011)

or AVG


----------



## qqwref (Aug 15, 2011)

I wonder: who has attended the most competitions, without ever attending more than one in the same calendar year?


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 15, 2011)

qqwref said:


> EDIT: Scratch that, the format is like this: XXYYYYY.ZZ seconds, where XX = 99 - points,* YYYYY = time in seconds*, ZZ = cubes unsolved.


 
I dont think this is right, if you look at the first 2 tim has a higher y value but the time took less time than dennis.

and jessica fridrich competed in 82 03 05 & 07.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 15, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> I dont think this is right, if you look at the first 2 tim has a higher y value but the time took less time than dennis.


2085:35:57.00 = 7508157.00 = 24 pts (0 unsolved, so 24/24) in 8157 seconds (2:15:57)
2252:33:09.06 = 8109189.06 = 18 pts (6 unsolved, so 24/30) in 9189 seconds (2:33:09)
Tim definitely didn't take less time than Dennis did - you might be thinking of Dennis's 10/10 results.


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 15, 2011)

qqwref said:


> 2085:35:57.00 = 7508157.00 = 24 pts (0 unsolved, so 24/24) in 8157 seconds (2:15:57)
> 2252:33:09.06 = 8109189.06 = 18 pts (6 unsolved, so 24/30) in 9189 seconds (2:33:09)
> Tim definitely didn't take less time than Dennis did - you might be thinking of Dennis's 10/10 results.


 
for some reason i didnt convert it and read it as XXYY:YY:YY.Z, and tim did take less time than dennis


----------



## TMOY (Aug 15, 2011)

James Ludlow said:


> or AVG


 
Or me  (23 comps in 2009, AFAIK nobody has attended more than that).


----------



## Sebastien (Aug 15, 2011)

yes, it is surely you Francois. You should be 2nd as well with 21 comps in 2010. I might follow with 20 comps in 2010 then.

Iirc Stefan made a list earlier in this thread but I'm just too lazy to search for it.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm way too lazy to look too, so I'll make the list myself:

```
personName 		year 	numCompetitions
François Courtès 	2009 	23
François Courtès 	2010 	21
Arnaud van Galen 	2009 	21
Sébastien Auroux 	2010 	20
Takao Hashimoto (橋本貴夫)2009 	20
Bob Burton 		2009 	19
François Courtès 	2011 	18
Shelley Chang 		2009 	18
Clément Gallet 		2009 	18
Lars Vandenbergh 	2008 	18
Lars Vandenbergh 	2009 	18
Erik Akkersdijk 	2010 	18
Bob Burton 		2008 	17
Adam Zamora 		2009 	17
Takao Hashimoto (橋本貴夫)2008 	17
Fabian Auroux 		2010 	16
Clément Gallet 		2008 	16
Berit Brüster 		2010 	16
Erik Akkersdijk 	2008 	16
Erik Akkersdijk 	2009 	16
Arnaud van Galen 	2008 	16
```


----------



## TMOY (Aug 18, 2011)

In the first round of Magic at Polish Nats:

2	Korneliusz Tombarkiewicz	1.08 1.16 Poland	1.08 1.16 DNS 1.16 1.15

wtf ??? He did two solves, then declined the third and jumped directly to the fourth ? Or the Magic event at that comp was run one solve at a time instead of all five in a row ?
(Or more probably, the DNS should be a DNF.)


----------



## Bryan (Aug 18, 2011)

Stefan said:


> SELECT countryId, avg(datediff(now(),year*10000+month*100+day))/365.25 avgAge
> FROM Persons
> WHERE day>0
> GROUP BY countryId
> ORDER BY avgAge


 
Shouldn't it be averaged by the age of when they competed? Otherwise if someone competes once in 1982 at age 20, they're counted as a 39 year-old competitor for statistic purposes.


----------



## ilikecubing (Aug 18, 2011)

How many people have a faster OH average than 2H average?


----------



## mr. giggums (Aug 18, 2011)

ilikecubing said:


> How many people have a faster OH average than 2H average?


 


Stefan said:


> Two-handed vs one-handed, single:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



there you go.


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 18, 2011)

martin shouldnt be on that list anymore, 2h 28.77 - 33.53, 1h 59.12 - 1:32.42


----------



## whitejustice93 (Aug 18, 2011)

http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011NUGR02
this is my friend, his first official competition was Indonesian Open 2011 and he got DNF..


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 18, 2011)

whitejustice93 said:


> http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011NUGR02
> this is my friend, his first official competition was Indonesian Open 2011 and he got DNF..


 
I love it - the only event he ever tried is 5x5x5 BLD! I really really wish he had gotten one solved - it would be so cool to have someone whose only successful solve in competition was a 5x5x5 BLD solve. Perhaps he'll try again soon?


----------



## Anthony (Aug 18, 2011)

I'd like to know in what percentage of averages of 5 of all events using that format have the fastest and slowest solves occur consecutively. Also, which order is more common.


----------



## mr. giggums (Aug 18, 2011)

I'd like to know what is the most anyone has improved in a average of 5 where each solve decreases from the last.
For example here's an example average: 20 19 15 14 11 the range would be 9 so what is the highest number out there.

EDIT: I would also like to see a ratio so from the example 20/11 = 1.818 the higher the better.


----------



## Julian (Aug 18, 2011)

mr. giggums said:


> I'd like to know what is the most anyone has improved in a average of 5 where each solve decreases from the last.
> For example here's an example average: 20 19 15 14 11 the range would be 9 so what is the highest number out there.
> 
> EDIT: I would also like to see a ratio so from the example 20/11 = 1.818 the higher the better.


What if someone gets and average of like
26, 12.5, 12, 11.5, 11
They didn't really 'improve', they just screwed up the first solve.


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 18, 2011)

that sort of happend to my 5x5 at cubecentric
2:22.96 1:44.84 1:44.34 2:00.19 1:38.75


----------



## mr. giggums (Aug 18, 2011)

Julian said:


> What if someone gets and average of like
> 26, 12.5, 12, 11.5, 11
> They didn't really 'improve', they just screwed up the first solve.


 
I don't really know a way to get around that.



vcuber13 said:


> that sort of happend to my 5x5 at cubecentric
> 2:22.96 1:44.84 1:44.34 2:00.19 1:38.75


 
This wouldn't qualify because of the 2:00.19. All times have to decease from the last.


----------



## Carrot (Aug 18, 2011)

```
Name				Times					Event	Improvement	ratio (slow/fast)
Gilberto Caracciolo Morelli	(38455), 25272, 23309, 18493, (12916)	sq1	25539		2,977
Priyanka Sabnis			(28690), 19205, 16822, 11869, (11168)	333	17522		2,569
Gulshan Ramchandani		(36586), 34827, 26947, 26668, (21147)	444	15439		1,730
Jason So			(18119), 6006, 5993, 5111, (5081)	333	13038		3,566
Jill Hiraizumi			(19775), 16825, 12741, 11916, (8111)	333	11664		2,438
Lisa Chumpulpackdee		(20859), 14053, 11217, 10529, (9227)	333	11632		2,261
Vidar Klungre			(14530), 5441, 5346, 4996, (4138)	sq1	10392		3,511
Oleksandr Kolishchuk		(22708), 20508, 16347, 13163, (12759)	333	9949		1,780
Dennis Rogon			(50877), 47968, 47166, 47043, (40978)	555	9899		1,242
Shantanu Walke			(14801), 8268, 6336, 5789, (5003)	333	9798		2,958
```


```
Name				Times					Event	Improvement	ratio (slow/fast)
Aaron McGhie			(1042), 262, 131, 117, (115)		magic	927		9,061
Naman Shanishchara		(5361), 3711, 2086, 1033, (647)		pyram	4714		8,286
Adam Nyberg			(2972), 1109, 958, 563, (416)		222	2556		7,144
Pebam Pritam			(9353), 6234, 4144, 2840, (1408)	222	7945		6,643
Chunwei Qiao (ä¹”æ˜¥çŽ®)	(2138), 1561, 922, 755, (325)		222	1813		6,578
Quentin Dallison		(765), 580, 397, 188, (127)		magic	638		6,024
Mats Kollbrink			(8566), 5547, 5266, 3571, (1597)	222	6969		5,364
Kamil GÃ³rski			(775), 294, 209, 161, (146)		magic	629		5,308
Tim Reynolds			(552), 394, 316, 143, (109)		magic	443		5,064
Erik Akkersdijk			(468), 403, 388, 328, (96)		magic	372		4,875
...	
Jason So			(18119), 6006, 5993, 5111, (5081)	333	13038		3,566 (22nd place)
```


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 18, 2011)

i know i was just giving an example of a terrible first solve and decreasing almost the rest of the average.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 18, 2011)

I kinda want to go do a 9:xx.xx 5.xx 4.xx 3.xx 1.xx on Magic now.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 18, 2011)

Whats the most single events a female cuber has won? Im talking about at all the competitions combined, coming in 1st for any event. (Finals)


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 18, 2011)

possibly emily.
12 by my count


----------



## shelley (Aug 18, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> probably emily.


 
I actually tie Emily with 11 first place finishes in 3BLD and one in 4BLD.
Laetitia Lemoine is not far behind with 11 first place finishes in megaminx, magic and master magic.

This is just off the top of my head though, someone who can do an actual database search might give you a better answer.


----------



## caseyd (Aug 18, 2011)

I know I have the worst magic average to ever win nationals, 1.45


----------



## qqwref (Aug 18, 2011)

2011: 1.45
2010: 1.29
2009: 1.41
2008: 1.27
2006: 1.34
2004: not held

I think you're right - although only on a technicality (the winning average in 2007 was 1.65, but this was just called US Open, because at the time they wanted to do a Nationals only every two years)


----------



## cubernya (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah I noticed winning magic average on live results and I was like no...that's it?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 19, 2011)

shelley said:


> I actually tie Emily with 11 first place finishes in 3BLD and one in 4BLD.
> Laetitia Lemoine is not far behind with 11 first place finishes in megaminx, magic and master magic.
> 
> This is just off the top of my head though, someone who can do an actual database search might give you a better answer.


 
Shelley 13 (I think you missed a 3bld)
Emily 12
Laetitia 11
Laura Ohrndorf 9
Son Seul-Gi 6
Charlie 5


----------



## qqwref (Aug 19, 2011)

In a related question of the most number of events a single female cuber has won, the two leaders are probably Emily with 6 (4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, OH, megaminx) and then Laetitia with 4 (FM, megaminx, magic, master magic).

I've apparently won 12 different events o_0 I wonder if anyone has won every single event...?


----------



## mr. giggums (Aug 19, 2011)

qqwref said:


> In a related question of the most number of events a single female cuber has won, the two leaders are probably Emily with 6 (4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, OH, megaminx) and then Laetitia with 4 (FM, megaminx, magic, master magic).
> 
> I've apparently won 12 different events o_0 I wonder if anyone has won every single event...?


 
Bence has won every event.


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 19, 2011)

his 4bld win was a dnf, that doesnt count


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 19, 2011)

Durn, I missed that list. Haha I have 2 wins.


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 19, 2011)

At this moment in time I am rinked 348 in the world for both Megaminx single and Megaminx avg.

My question is how many people and across which events also share this stat?


----------



## samkli (Aug 19, 2011)

Feliks Zemdegs.. he is ranked 1 in both 3x3 single and average


----------



## qqwref (Aug 19, 2011)

James Ludlow said:


> At this moment in time I am rinked 348 in the world for both Megaminx single and Megaminx avg.
> 
> My question is how many people and across which events also share this stat?


Unfortunately this statistic is very delicate, so the list changes (substantially!) almost every time a competition is added to the database. It might be interesting to look at, but any list posted will almost certainly be completely wrong in a week or two.


----------



## Mr.Toad (Aug 20, 2011)

*Request*

Some of us really enjoy creating lists with the WCA database public export (link1, link2, link3). It's a pity that it doesn't include dates of birth. Is there any possibility of getting the full version?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 20, 2011)

qqwref said:


> In a related question of the most number of events a single female cuber has won, the two leaders are probably Emily with 6 (4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, OH, megaminx) and then Laetitia with 4 (FM, megaminx, magic, master magic).
> 
> I've apparently won 12 different events o_0 I wonder if anyone has won every single event...?


 
Bence leads with 18 (missing 4BLD)
Tim Sun (5BLD and 6x6) and Erik (4BLD and 5BLD) have 17


```
2008BARA01 	Bence Barát 	18
2005AKKE01 	Erik Akkersdijk 	17
2007SUNT01 	Timothy Sun 	17
2007COHE01 	Dan Cohen 	15
2006ORLA01 	Bernett Orlando 	15
2007GUIM01 	Pedro Santos Guimarães 	14
2005BATI01 	Milán Baticz 	14
2009ZEMD01 	Feliks Zemdegs 	14
2007YUNQ01 	Yunqi Ouyang (欧阳韵奇) 	14
2004KRIG01 	Gunnar Krig 	14
2006BUUS01 	Henrik Buus Aagaard 	13
2008WEST02 	Simon Westlund 	13
2004GALL02 	Clément Gallet 	12
2006GOTT01 	Michael Gottlieb 	12
2008AURO01 	Sébastien Auroux 	12
2008WONE01 	David Woner 	12
2009YAUR01 	Robert Yau 	11
2008YOUN02 	Michael Young 	11
2007RUIZ01 	Uriel Gayosso Ruíz 	11
2006GARR01 	Lucas Garron 	11
2005REYN01 	Tim Reynolds 	11
2008BAOY01 	Ting Sheng Bao Yang 	11
2006KUTI01 	Mátyás Kuti 	10
2007HESS01 	Rowe Hessler 	10
2006EIDE01 	Derrick Eide 	10
2009MACA01 	Matias Macaya 	10
2008SEPP01 	Ville Seppänen 	10
2005VANH01 	Anssi Vanhala 	10
```


----------



## Bryan (Aug 20, 2011)

Mr.Toad said:


> Some of us really enjoy creating lists with the WCA database public export (link1, link2, link3). It's a pity that it doesn't include dates of birth. Is there any possibility of getting the full version?


 
Some countries have really strict laws on what kind of information can be made public. I can't see the WCA making this information public without causing people a lot of hassle.


----------



## Kian (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm interested to know who has placed the most times in all events without a win. If I counted correctly I have placed 23 times in 7 different events without any wins, which seems remarkable to me.


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Aug 22, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Talking with Dave I mentioned that China is pretty good at memory competitions, then Dave said they're pretty good at many things, then I said it has to do with them being so many, and that it helps even more in team games because it's not enough to happen to have one good player. Then we translated that to cubing. Which country is the best, judged by the average of their top 10 cubers (3x3 average)? Again, it's not enough to happen to have one good player, so Feliks can dominate all he wants but Australia is still nowhere near the top
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


 
Because with Yu and Arifum, Japan has 3 sub-10 cubers and because this is the case for several country, I do the same with the top-3 per country.
But I don't know how to use the WCA database, so I do this with a calc, so I only do for the countries with a sub-10 cuber.

Thailand: 9,05
Japan: 9,46
USA: 9,53
Germany: 9,64
Italy: 9,67
China: 9,74
Netherlands: 9,89
Poland: 9,91
United Kingdom: 10
Indonesia: 10,24
Canada: 10,31
Sweden: 10,51
France: 10,56
Australia: 10,82
Hungary: 10,95
Norway: 11,88
Austria: 12,08


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 22, 2011)

Well it's actuallly 9.71 for UK because Breandan got a 8.81 avg at Canadian Open last weekend. Also Rowan hasn't gotten his sub 10 avg yet . I'll hopefully beat my official avg soon. I hope to beat it before... 2013.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 22, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> I'll hopefully beat my official avg soon. I hope to beat it before... 2013.


 
You beat your previous comp PB single in four consecutive solves after starting the average with a DNF. That's pretty damn insane. xD


----------



## jonlin (Aug 22, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> The USA has the most WCA cubers of any country (over 2000), yet there is only 1 WR held by an American. Australia has less than 60 WCA cubers, but we have the most WRs (8) out of any country.


 
Zemdegs, right?


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 22, 2011)

Yeah  I wonder if someone has done something similar....

Asia's best official avg went from 10.16 to 9.08 once, also Giovanni's best official avg went from 9.91 to 8.54. But I guess we knew they were sorta capable of that... 


Another random odd stat: 

Big jump from 3rd to 4th place in 3BLD:

3	Yuhui Xu (许宇辉)	31.31	China Hangzhou Open 2011 
4	Ville Seppänen	39.53	Finland	Helsinki Open 2011

I think this is the next gap which is greater:

1101	Goh Si Hao 8:16.68	Malaysia	NUS 2011 
1102	Alvin Raditya	8:25.90	Indonesia	Indonesian Championship 2010


----------



## ilikecubing (Aug 22, 2011)

How many people have broken 3BLD NRs in their first participation in the event?

exclude those who were the first from their country to get a succesful official solve lol


----------



## Escher (Aug 23, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> Well it's actuallly 9.71 for UK because Breandan got a 8.81 avg at Canadian Open last weekend. Also Rowan hasn't gotten his sub 10 avg yet . I'll hopefully beat my official avg soon. I hope to beat it before... 2013.


 
Breandan sub 9! Nice 

I'm sorry for dishonouring you with my apparently unbreakable 11.01 avg 

/harakiri


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Aug 23, 2011)

Here's a question.
What person(s) competed in the most events at their first competition?


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Aug 24, 2011)

Currently, the 6 best for 333 avg are from 6 different countries, the 10 best for the single.
If it's possible to find that, what is/was, for 333 or other event, sg or avg, the highest ranking with all persons from different countries?


----------



## Pro94 (Aug 24, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Here's a question.
> What person(s) competed in the most events at their first competition?


 
I don't if it is a fake or not, but Vadim Klimov is registred in all the events at WC2011 and he hasn't a WCAid yet.


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 24, 2011)

Vadim can register all he want but getting to actually participate in the WC2011 is something different.
Qualification system...


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 29, 2011)

Australia is quite inaccurate at multi BLD http://worldcubeassociation.org/res...Oceania&years=&show=100+Persons&single=Single


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Aug 30, 2011)

just saw at the home page that the single 6.89 (che-Ting Chu) was posted and it said asian record while 6.78 (Nipat)was posted earlier and also was an asian record?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 30, 2011)

Reinier Schippers said:


> just saw at the home page that the single 6.89 (che-Ting Chu) was posted and it said asian record while 6.78 (Nipat)was posted earlier and also was an asian record?


 
The 6.89 happened first, even though it was posted second. It's still an AsR.


----------



## a small kitten (Aug 30, 2011)

Che-Ting Chu set the Asian record first, but the result was release second.

edit: oh hail nah....


----------



## cubernya (Aug 30, 2011)

What competitions have the record for most delegates in attendance? I know one last year in China had 9


----------



## TMOY (Aug 30, 2011)

At WC 2009 there were definitely more than 9 delegates in attendance.
But it's difficult to count them precisely because some of today's delegates were not delegates yet back then.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 30, 2011)

Sorry I didn't mean in attendance. I meant delegating lol


----------



## Stefan (Aug 30, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Sorry I didn't mean in attendance. I meant delegating lol


 
Then you should replace your "9" with "1" or "2".


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 31, 2011)

@VOS
Meep 4x4 average: 1:13.84
Meep 5x5 average: 1:15.29


----------



## TMOY (Aug 31, 2011)

Kanneti at Puy-de Dôme Open 2010: 4^3 finals AO5 1:40.15, 5^3 AO5 1:38.66


----------



## Bryan (Aug 31, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Sorry I didn't mean in attendance. I meant delegating lol


 
Well, according to the regulations, there can really only be 1:

1a)A competition must have the following officials: an organisation team (with one or more members), *a* WCA delegate, a main judge per event, judges, scramblers and score takers. 
At US Nationals this year, there were at least 12 delegates in attendance.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 31, 2011)

I've seen some with 2


----------



## qqwref (Aug 31, 2011)

Bryan said:


> Well, according to the regulations, there can really only be 1:
> 
> 1a)A competition must have the following officials: an organisation team (with one or more members), *a* WCA delegate, a main judge per event, judges, scramblers and score takers.
> At US Nationals this year, there were at least 12 delegates in attendance.


It doesn't say "exactly one". In fact, all that part of the regulation really says is that a competition must not have *no* delegates.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 1, 2011)

http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007DAVI01

Morley Davidson has only done FMC in competitions (yes, I was listening to the CubeCast episode that had Chris Tran).


----------



## Julian (Sep 1, 2011)

Bryan said:


> Well, according to the regulations, there can really only be 1:
> 
> 1a)A competition must have the following officials: an organisation team (with one or more members), *a* WCA delegate, a main judge per event, judges, scramblers and score takers.
> At US Nationals this year, there were at least 12 delegates in attendance.


Like Michael said, this regulation doesn't really restrict multiple delegates. Like, I own a twisty puzzle. Also, I own a bunch of others.


----------



## bamilan (Sep 1, 2011)

Could somebody please calculate an average of 12 list, but using only official times?
And a list of average of 5 official averages?
Both of them are meant to be 3x3.

Top 10 is enough.

Thanks!


----------



## Mr.Toad (Sep 1, 2011)

bamilan said:


> And a list of average of 5 official averages?



I don't have the time now, but yesterday I did the list of the mean of the last 6 averages (if they have been done in the past 12 months). You can find it here.


----------



## bamilan (Sep 1, 2011)

Mr.Toad said:


> I don't have the time now, but yesterday I did the list of the mean of the last 6 averages (if they have been done in the past 12 months). You can find it here.


 
Thx


----------



## Bryan (Sep 1, 2011)

qqwref said:


> It doesn't say "exactly one". In fact, all that part of the regulation really says is that a competition must not have *no* delegates.


 
But if you read 1c:



> 1c)*The *WCA delegate for a competition is responsible for:



As opposed to other roles, you have stuff like:



> e)Each event must have one or more judges.
> 
> 
> 1e1) A judge for an event is responsible for executing the procedures of the event.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 1, 2011)

Fair enough - the regulations are not totally clear on this point. Thus, the only thing we can look at is how it has been applied in practice (if competitions with more than one delegate have been accepted by the WCA board then it is allowed, otherwise no).


----------



## Mr.Toad (Sep 2, 2011)

*Best mean of 5 averages*

Milán, these are the best means of 5 averages.

*3x3:*

```
Mean     Name
1    8.20     [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009ZEMD01"]Feliks Zemdegs[/url]
2    9.46     [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009PICH01"]Piti Pichedpan[/url]
3    9.65     [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009CHAR03"]Nipat Charoenpholphant[/url]
4    9.69     [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007VALL01"]Breandan Vallance[/url]
5    9.72     [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009DIEC01"]Cornelius Dieckmann[/url]
6    9.73     [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008HANK01"]Kanneti Sae Han (????????? ???????)[/url]
7    9.74     [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006TABU02"]Yumu Tabuchi (????)[/url]
8    9.76     [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009KONV01"]Asia Konvittayayotin[/url]
9    9.80     [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007VALK01"]Mats Valk[/url]
10   9.83     [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009CONT01"]Giovanni Contardi[/url]
11   9.88     [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009PLES01"]Micha? Pleskowicz[/url]
12   10.00    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007CHAN07"]Harris Chan[/url]
13   10.13    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007HESS01"]Rowe Hessler[/url]
14   10.25    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2005ZOLN01"]Tomasz ?o?nowski[/url]
15   10.40    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010ARBO01"]Morten Arborg[/url]
16   10.40    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010WEYE02"]Sebastian Weyer[/url]
17   10.43    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010MELL01"]Joar Mellström[/url]
18   10.48    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2005AKKE01"]Erik Akkersdijk[/url]
19   10.54    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009MORI05"]Paolo Moriello[/url]
20   10.58    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007COHE01"]Dan Cohen[/url]
21   10.68    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009YINM01"]Mulun Yin (???)[/url]
22   10.70    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010HIRA01"]Peerawich Hiranpaphakorn[/url]
23   10.70    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007OMUR01"]Syuhei Omura (????)[/url]
24   10.72    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009RYAB01"]Sergey Ryabko[/url]
25   10.73    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2005BATI01"]Milán Baticz[/url]
26   10.73    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009SMAR01"]Jan Smarschevski[/url]
27   10.73    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008SAJI01"]Yu Sajima (?? ?)[/url]
28   10.78    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2005FERN01"]Ravi Fernando[/url]
29   10.84    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007YOSH01"]Takumi Yoshida (?? ?)[/url]
30   10.84    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008SUNZ01"]Zhouheng Sun (???)[/url]
31   10.85    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007LIME01"]Eric Limeback[/url]
32   10.87    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007HUBE01"]Stefan Huber[/url]
33   10.89    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009YAUR01"]Robert Yau[/url]
34   10.92    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010WEYE01"]Philipp Weyer[/url]
35   10.92    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009IOVA01"]Massimiliano Iovane[/url]
36   10.94    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007NAKA03"]Yu Nakajima (?? ?)[/url]
37   10.96    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009ARIA01"]Heribertus Ariando[/url]
38   10.97    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009FANH01"]Haowei Fan (???)[/url]
39   11.02    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009FUSH01"]Arifumi Fushimi (????)[/url]
40   11.04    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008CHUC02"]Che-Ting Chu (???)[/url]
41   11.05    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008LINH01"]Hao-Zheng Lin (???)[/url]
42   11.09    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008LINE02"]Edward Lin[/url]
43   11.10    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010LEEY01"]Yi-Heng Lee (???)[/url]
44   11.17    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006TSAO01"]Andy Tsao[/url]
45   11.19    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008LIKA01"]Kailong Li (???)[/url]
46   11.20    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008SEAR01"]Anthony Brooks[/url]
47   11.21    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010JANG01"]Jr-Wei Jang (???)[/url]
48   11.23    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008MATS02"]Daiki Matsumoto (????)[/url]
49   11.25    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008VIRT01"]Durben Joun Virtucio[/url]
50   11.30    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009BARB01"]Gabriel Dechichi Barbar[/url]
```
*4x4:*

```
Mean     Name
1    38.18    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009ZEMD01"]Feliks Zemdegs[/url]
2    38.61    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009CONT01"]Giovanni Contardi[/url]
3    40.57    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010WEYE02"]Sebastian Weyer[/url]
4    41.59    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007COHE01"]Dan Cohen[/url]
5    43.05    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006TABU02"]Yumu Tabuchi (????)[/url]
6    43.70    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007NAKA03"]Yu Nakajima (?? ?)[/url]
7    43.87    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009KONV01"]Asia Konvittayayotin[/url]
8    43.92    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2005BATI01"]Milán Baticz[/url]
9    44.21    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008ZHAN06"]Haixu Zhang (???)[/url]
10   44.96    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008CHEN06"]Han-Cyun Chen (???)[/url]
11   45.02    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007OMUR01"]Syuhei Omura (????)[/url]
12   45.16    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2005AKKE01"]Erik Akkersdijk[/url]
13   45.41    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008LIKA01"]Kailong Li (???)[/url]
14   45.42    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007VALK01"]Mats Valk[/url]
15   45.65    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009HAYS01"]Kevin Hays[/url]
16   46.28    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006HALC01"]Micha? Halczuk[/url]
17   46.38    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008BARA01"]Bence Barát[/url]
18   46.74    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009YAUR01"]Robert Yau[/url]
19   46.98    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008SUNZ01"]Zhouheng Sun (???)[/url]
20   47.27    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009DIEC01"]Cornelius Dieckmann[/url]
21   47.45    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008LINH01"]Hao-Zheng Lin (???)[/url]
22   47.80    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009CHAR03"]Nipat Charoenpholphant[/url]
23   47.80    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007WAPP01"]Isaac Wappes[/url]
24   48.12    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009WANG15"]Emily Wang[/url]
25   48.13    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007VALL01"]Breandan Vallance[/url]
26   48.53    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009MORI05"]Paolo Moriello[/url]
27   48.59    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007HESS01"]Rowe Hessler[/url]
28   48.72    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009TSAO01"]Pei-Chun Tsao (???)[/url]
29   48.99    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008SAJI01"]Yu Sajima (?? ?)[/url]
30   49.30    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007JAME01"]Patrick Jameson[/url]
31   49.52    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008JONG03"]Jeong Jong-Ho[/url]
32   49.57    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006GOTT01"]Michael Gottlieb[/url]
33   49.69    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008WEST02"]Simon Westlund[/url]
34   49.96    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008SEPT01"]Rodrigo Septién Rodríguez[/url]
35   50.11    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007NESS01"]Christopher Ness[/url]
36   50.34    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008CHEN27"]Shuang Chen (??)[/url]
37   50.35    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009JUNY01"]Howard Wong Jun Yen[/url]
38   50.60    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008VIRT01"]Durben Joun Virtucio[/url]
39   50.60    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007CHAN07"]Harris Chan[/url]
40   50.63    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010UTOM01"]Vincent Hartanto Utomo[/url]
41   50.65    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006GUNJ01"]Mitsuki Gunji (????)[/url]
42   50.82    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009ROCH01"]Julien Rochette[/url]
43   50.95    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009XIAT02"]Jonathan Tan Wei Xiat[/url]
44   51.01    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010YOUY01"]Yongting You (???)[/url]
45   51.24    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008WONE01"]David Woner[/url]
46   51.36    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010ARBO01"]Morten Arborg[/url]
47   51.45    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2005KOZK01"]Piotr Kózka[/url]
48   51.53    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008WUKU01"]Kuo-Hao Wu (???)[/url]
49   51.68    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009BEVA01"]Stefano Bevacqua[/url]
50   51.78    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007POLK01"]Adam Polkowski[/url]
```
*5x5:*

```
Mean     Name
1    69.58    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009ZEMD01"]Feliks Zemdegs[/url]
2    72.73    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009HAYS01"]Kevin Hays[/url]
3    73.17    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007COHE01"]Dan Cohen[/url]
4    75.36    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006HALC01"]Micha? Halczuk[/url]
5    76.71    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2005AKKE01"]Erik Akkersdijk[/url]
6    77.00    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007NAKA03"]Yu Nakajima (?? ?)[/url]
7    78.02    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009KONV01"]Asia Konvittayayotin[/url]
8    78.03    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009WANG15"]Emily Wang[/url]
9    79.20    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008CHAN09"]Hsuan Chang (??)[/url]
10   79.66    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008CHEN06"]Han-Cyun Chen (???)[/url]
11   80.16    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008BARA01"]Bence Barát[/url]
12   80.30    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007OMUR01"]Syuhei Omura (????)[/url]
13   81.52    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008ASIS01"]Kristopher de Asis[/url]
14   82.50    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008LIKA01"]Kailong Li (???)[/url]
15   82.80    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008GANC02"]Kam Chor Kin (???)[/url]
16   83.51    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008ZHAN06"]Haixu Zhang (???)[/url]
17   84.21    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009CONT01"]Giovanni Contardi[/url]
18   84.27    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009YAUR01"]Robert Yau[/url]
19   84.97    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2005BATI01"]Milán Baticz[/url]
20   85.36    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008LEEB01"]Lee Poon Kit (???)[/url]
21   85.93    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009SMAR01"]Jan Smarschevski[/url]
22   86.16    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006TABU02"]Yumu Tabuchi (????)[/url]
23   86.24    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006OOKU01"]Takayuki Ookusa (????)[/url]
24   86.62    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009TSAO01"]Pei-Chun Tsao (???)[/url]
25   87.08    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009HINP01"]Pang Pak Hin (???)[/url]
26   87.44    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006OKAY01"]Yohei Oka (? ??)[/url]
27   87.91    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008ZIEL01"]Kamil Zieli?ski[/url]
28   87.94    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006GOTT01"]Michael Gottlieb[/url]
29   87.96    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008WUKU01"]Kuo-Hao Wu (???)[/url]
30   87.96    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007VALK01"]Mats Valk[/url]
31   88.61    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007TSAI01"]Yueh-Lin Tsai (???)[/url]
32   89.70    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008SAJI01"]Yu Sajima (?? ?)[/url]
33   90.02    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007BERN01"]Balázs Bernát[/url]
34   90.39    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009BAKA01"]Jascha Bakarinow[/url]
35   90.44    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009DIEC01"]Cornelius Dieckmann[/url]
36   90.56    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009KORB02"]Lasse Korbanka[/url]
37   90.76    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2005KOZK01"]Piotr Kózka[/url]
38   90.94    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008HANK01"]Kanneti Sae Han (????????? ???????)[/url]
39   91.12    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007HOHU01"]Hui Hing Ho (???)[/url]
40   91.34    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009LINK01"]Ken Lin (???)[/url]
41   91.41    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006KANG02"]Ming-Hao Kang (???)[/url]
42   91.42    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006OOKU02"]Tatsuya Ookubo (??? ??)[/url]
43   91.55    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008VAJG01"]Ibrahim Vajgel-Shedid[/url]
44   92.41    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009IOVA01"]Massimiliano Iovane[/url]
45   92.43    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009ROCH01"]Julien Rochette[/url]
46   93.72    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008WEST02"]Simon Westlund[/url]
47   93.96    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007YOSH01"]Takumi Yoshida (?? ?)[/url]
48   94.13    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010WEYE01"]Philipp Weyer[/url]
49   94.14    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008LEUN02"]So Chi Leung[/url]
50   94.95    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008HEJJ01"]Norbert Héjja[/url]
```

*2x2:*

```
Mean     Name
1    2.68     [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009ZEMD01"]Feliks Zemdegs[/url]
2    2.95     [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008SEAR01"]Anthony Brooks[/url]
3    2.98     [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010WANG68"]Bill Wang[/url]
4    2.98     [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009OLSO01"]Christopher Olson[/url]
5    3.00     [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009PLES01"]Micha? Pleskowicz[/url]
6    3.13     [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007VALK01"]Mats Valk[/url]
7    3.18     [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007HESS01"]Rowe Hessler[/url]
8    3.18     [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008JAFF01"]Justin Jaffray[/url]
9    3.18     [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008BARA01"]Bence Barát[/url]
10   3.21     [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008LINE02"]Edward Lin[/url]
11   3.27     [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010GARC02"]Carlos Méndez García-Barroso[/url]
12   3.29     [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009DIEC01"]Cornelius Dieckmann[/url]
13   3.31     [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010STOL01"]Cameron Stollery[/url]
14   3.34     [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009CHAR03"]Nipat Charoenpholphant[/url]
15   3.36     [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2005BATI01"]Milán Baticz[/url]
16   3.43     [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008ZHOU01"]Kevin Zhou[/url]
17   3.43     [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010ARBO01"]Morten Arborg[/url]
18   3.44     [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011REED01"]Austin Reed[/url]
19   3.50     [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008SUNZ01"]Zhouheng Sun (???)[/url]
20   3.53     [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009SPRI01"]Alexander Springhorn[/url]
21   3.54     [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2004CHAM01"]Edouard Chambon[/url]
22   3.54     [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2005CIAL02"]?ukasz Cia?o?[/url]
23   3.64     [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008WEST02"]Simon Westlund[/url]
24   3.65     [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008YUNS02"]Nam Yun-Su[/url]
25   3.70     [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006TOMI01"]Mina Tomita (????)[/url]
26   3.73     [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010RICH04"]Yannick Richter[/url]
27   3.74     [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007LIME01"]Eric Limeback[/url]
28   3.74     [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2005KOZK01"]Piotr Kózka[/url]
29   3.74     [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2005AKKE01"]Erik Akkersdijk[/url]
30   3.75     [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009CHEN04"]Yi-Sa Chen (???)[/url]
31   3.78     [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010UTOM01"]Vincent Hartanto Utomo[/url]
32   3.80     [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008VAJG01"]Ibrahim Vajgel-Shedid[/url]
33   3.80     [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2005TOMI01"]Junya Tomita (????)[/url]
34   3.82     [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008KINN01"]Rowan Kinneavy[/url]
35   3.83     [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008WONE01"]David Woner[/url]
36   3.84     [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007THOM02"]Phil Thomas[/url]
37   3.84     [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008VIRO01"]Philippe Virouleau[/url]
38   3.85     [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008SMIT04"]Maarten Smit[/url]
39   3.85     [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010HIRA01"]Peerawich Hiranpaphakorn[/url]
40   3.86     [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008TURN02"]Steven Turner[/url]
41   3.87     [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010XION01"]Zhaohan Xiong[/url]
42   3.87     [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010KOTC01"]Mike Kotch[/url]
43   3.90     [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008SZER01"]András Szermek[/url]
44   3.91     [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009FANH01"]Haowei Fan (???)[/url]
45   3.91     [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009GUIL01"]Kevin Guillaumond[/url]
46   3.92     [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008PIAU01"]Antoine Piau[/url]
47   3.93     [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006ROBA01"]Micha? Robaczyk[/url]
48   3.95     [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008LIKA01"]Kailong Li (???)[/url]
49   3.96     [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009KONV01"]Asia Konvittayayotin[/url]
50   3.96     [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010WANG07"]Yinghao Wang (???)[/url]
```

*3x3 OH*

```
Mean     Name
1    15.19    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009ZEMD01"]Feliks Zemdegs[/url]
2    15.43    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009PICH01"]Piti Pichedpan[/url]
3    15.94    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009PLES01"]Micha? Pleskowicz[/url]
4    16.37    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006TABU02"]Yumu Tabuchi (????)[/url]
5    16.84    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009FUSH01"]Arifumi Fushimi (????)[/url]
6    16.85    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009CHAR03"]Nipat Charoenpholphant[/url]
7    16.87    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007HESS01"]Rowe Hessler[/url]
8    16.96    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009POOK01"]Baramee Pookcharoen[/url]
9    17.20    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010HIRA01"]Peerawich Hiranpaphakorn[/url]
10   17.29    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008TAKA01"]Yuhei Takagi (????)[/url]
11   17.58    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2005FLEI01"]Jeremy Fleischman[/url]
12   17.63    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008MIZU01"]Weston Mizumoto[/url]
13   17.68    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007GAMB01"]Jai Gambhir[/url]
14   17.68    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010ARBO01"]Morten Arborg[/url]
15   17.73    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009SUKH01"]Sittinon Sukhaya[/url]
16   17.90    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007VALK01"]Mats Valk[/url]
17   17.92    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009KHAL01"]Muhammad Jihan Khalilurrahman[/url]
18   17.94    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008LINH01"]Hao-Zheng Lin (???)[/url]
19   18.01    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008HANK01"]Kanneti Sae Han (????????? ???????)[/url]
20   18.37    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008SAPO01"]Kevin Zerzes Sapo[/url]
21   18.49    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009DIEC01"]Cornelius Dieckmann[/url]
22   18.50    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010YUPH01"]Phil Yu[/url]
23   18.51    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009BARB01"]Gabriel Dechichi Barbar[/url]
24   18.64    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007OMUR01"]Syuhei Omura (????)[/url]
25   18.65    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009KONV01"]Asia Konvittayayotin[/url]
26   18.76    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008KARL02"]Moritz Karl[/url]
27   18.83    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008JAFF01"]Justin Jaffray[/url]
28   18.88    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009WANG15"]Emily Wang[/url]
29   19.07    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008MORA02"]Jorge Morata Carrasco[/url]
30   19.09    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007YOSH01"]Takumi Yoshida (?? ?)[/url]
31   19.20    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009TOMC01"]Piotr Tomczyk[/url]
32   19.20    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010APAG01"]Richard Jay S. Apagar[/url]
33   19.23    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007CHAN07"]Harris Chan[/url]
34   19.26    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008ZERU01"]Krzysztof ?erucha[/url]
35   19.27    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008NADU01"]Deven Nadudvari[/url]
36   19.32    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006DZOA02"]Chris Dzoan[/url]
37   19.39    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007COHE01"]Dan Cohen[/url]
38   19.59    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2004KRIG01"]Gunnar Krig[/url]
39   19.59    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006TSAO01"]Andy Tsao[/url]
40   19.76    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009YAUR01"]Robert Yau[/url]
41   19.80    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008SUNZ01"]Zhouheng Sun (???)[/url]
42   19.81    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006TEMM01"]Rama Temmink[/url]
43   19.85    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008KAGE01"]Kengo Kageyama (????)[/url]
44   19.86    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010POLY01"]Alexey Polyashov[/url]
45   19.90    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008MATS02"]Daiki Matsumoto (????)[/url]
46   19.96    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007AGUA01"]Alejandro Aguado Barahona[/url]
47   20.00    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008DZIK01"]Grzegorz Dzikiewicz[/url]
48   20.02    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008LINE02"]Edward Lin[/url]
49   20.06    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007ADSU01"]Justin Adsuara[/url]
50   20.08    [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008LIKA01"]Kailong Li (???)[/url]
```


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 2, 2011)

Could anyone compile a list of best rolling averages? (even if the solves took place in different competitions)


----------



## Benyó (Sep 2, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> Could anyone compile a list of best rolling averages? (even if the solves took place in different competitions)


 
the problem with this is sometimes the solves aren't typed in the right order


----------



## Stefan (Sep 2, 2011)

Benyó said:


> sometimes the solves aren't typed in the right order


 
What?!


----------



## Benyó (Sep 2, 2011)

Stefan said:


> What?!


 
sometimes the first solve of an average appeares on wca as the last solve and the last solve as the first, i can't remember when but i've seen it more times


----------



## Stefan (Sep 2, 2011)

If you notice it again, I'd like to know about it. Any idea how that happened? From score sheet to WCA page, I don't see how one would screw that up.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Sep 3, 2011)

Seconded what Stefan said. The way this works is:

Scores get entered on scoresheet, definitely in order
Scoresheet gets copied into results book
Results book gets copied into database, definitely in order

The only way this could be messed up is if the data entry person swapped two times. If the results workbook says something, that's exactly what goes in the database.


----------



## TheMachanga (Sep 3, 2011)

Stefan said:


> If you notice it again, I'd like to know about it. Any idea how that happened? From score sheet to WCA page, I don't see how one would screw that up.



There's a post earlier that showed magic solves:

x.xx, x.xx, x.xx, DNS, x.xx


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 3, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> There's a post earlier that showed magic solves:
> 
> x.xx, x.xx, x.xx, DNS, x.xx


 
That doesn't mean it was wrongly entered.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 3, 2011)

I can easily see someone writing DNS instead of DNF somewhere along the line. But yeah, pretty unlikely someone would DNS a solve that wasn't their final one.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 3, 2011)

qqwref said:


> I can easily see someone writing DNS instead of DNF somewhere along the line.


 
I've had this happen at competitions where judges thought "DNS" meant "did not solve" in the sense of "the puzzle is not solved, so they 'did not solve it'". Perhaps this is what happened here?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 3, 2011)

Fastest Female 2x2 Average (North America?


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 3, 2011)

LOL ITS YOU


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 4, 2011)

Biggest difference in time between one official BLD solve, and the next one? Can be different competition results, of course.


----------



## AustinReed (Sep 4, 2011)

Ratio of worst 2x2 single to worst 3x3 single?


----------



## cubernya (Sep 4, 2011)

Austin, don't know the exact single (I didn't download database), but I do know the worst _person_ for single.

3x3 : 9:53.53 (there's a 10 minute time limit)
2x2 : 5:01.58 (no time limit?)

Ratio 2x2:3x3 - 1:1.968
Ratio 3x3:2x2 - 1:0.508


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 12, 2011)

Whats the shortest search term that yields only one person? For instance, "wone" will only return me, and "y-m" will only return Aron Puddy-Mathew. "Vro" returns Bradley Vrooman. Are there any shorter?

Also, how many people do not have a unique WCA search term, and what is the longest term to return multiple people? ("Bob Burton" will always return Bob Burton and Bob Burton Sr, so Bob Burton [Jr] does not have a unique search term)


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 12, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Whats the shortest search term that yields only one person? For instance, "wone" will only return me, and "y-m" will only return Aron Puddy-Mathew. "Vro" returns Bradley Vrooman. Are there any shorter?
> 
> Also, how many people do not have a unique WCA search term, and what is the longest term to return multiple people? ("Bob Burton" will always return Bob Burton and Bob Burton Sr, so Bob Burton [Jr] does not have a unique search term)


Just a quick search I tried.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 12, 2011)

I found 1 works 
people were trying random things then I typed ,wca 1 on irc and it worked. Not sure if it still does.

Edit: Damn you Zane.

And what about long first names. Alastair is 8 characters, and common enough to have two occurences. Any beating Bob Burton? Maybe long common last names or relatives.(India/Sri Lankan people often have long last names, we need siblings or father son )


----------



## qqwref (Sep 12, 2011)

Don't forget Proceso Flordeliz  (All three of them have something after the name though, so they do actually have unique search terms. But the name itself still returns multiples.)


----------



## Olivér Perge (Sep 12, 2011)

Stefan said:


> If you notice it again, I'd like to know about it. Any idea how that happened? From score sheet to WCA page, I don't see how one would screw that up.


 
I am pretty sure those times are extra attempts. They are usually on the bottom of the paper therefor easily can be considered as a last attempt. 

But even this should be fixed by the WCA delegate who double checkes every single score card after a competition. (Bence, I hope that was not a competition where I was the delegate. )


----------



## Mr.Toad (Sep 13, 2011)

*Some stats*

Most competitions per city:


```
+-------------------------------+----------------+--------------+
| city                          | country        | competitions |
+-------------------------------+----------------+--------------+
| Beijing                       | China          |           19 |
| Pasadena, California          | USA            |           17 |
| Toronto, Ontario              | Canada         |           17 |
| Berkeley, California          | USA            |           15 |
| Santiago                      | Chile          |           13 |
| Paris                         | France         |           13 |
| Cambridge, Massachusetts      | USA            |           10 |
| Tokyo                         | Japan          |           10 |
| Budapest                      | Hungary        |            9 |
| Gdansk                        | Poland         |            9 |
| Melbourne                     | Australia      |            9 |
| Helsinki                      | Finland        |            9 |
| San Diego, California         | USA            |            9 |
| Bangkok                       | Thailand       |            9 |
| Stanford, California          | USA            |            8 |
| Gütersloh                     | Germany        |            8 |
| Kanazawa                      | Japan          |            8 |
| Taipei                        | Taiwan         |            8 |
| Essen                         | Germany        |            7 |
| Shanghai                      | China          |            7 |
| Guangzhou, Guangdong Province | China          |            7 |
| Eindhoven                     | Netherlands    |            7 |
| Osaka                         | Japan          |            7 |
| Milan                         | Italy          |            6 |
| Lyon                          | France         |            6 |
| Santa Ana, California         | USA            |            6 |
| Columbus, Ohio                | USA            |            6 |
| Pardubice                     | Czech Republic |            6 |
| Nanjing                       | China          |            6 |
| Bristol                       | United Kingdom |            6 |
| Madrid                        | Spain          |            6 |
| Sint Michielsgestel           | Netherlands    |            5 |
| Rochester, Minnesota          | USA            |            5 |
| Amagasaki                     | Japan          |            5 |
| Bridgeport, Connecticut       | USA            |            5 |
| San Francisco, California     | USA            |            5 |
| Moscow                        | Russia         |            5 |
| Chennai                       | India          |            5 |
| Mumbai                        | India          |            5 |
| Bogotá                        | Colombia       |            5 |
| Puente Tocinos                | Spain          |            5 |
| Quezon City                   | Philippines    |            5 |
| Poznan                        | Poland         |            5 |
| Jakarta                       | Indonesia      |            5 |
| Salt Lake City, Utah          | USA            |            5 |
| Mantova                       | Italy          |            5 |
| Brussels                      | Belgium        |            5 |
| Cebu City                     | Philippines    |            5 |
| Nantes                        | France         |            4 |
| Xi'an                         | China          |            4 |
| Skårup                        | Denmark        |            4 |
| Alpharetta, Georgia           | USA            |            4 |
| Seoul                         | Korea          |            4 |
| Uppsala                       | Sweden         |            4 |
| Montpellier                   | France         |            4 |
| Philadelphia, Pennsylvania    | USA            |            4 |
| Minneapolis, Minnesota        | USA            |            4 |
| Wadowice                      | Poland         |            4 |
| Kanpur                        | India          |            4 |
| Aachen                        | Germany        |            4 |
| Rome                          | Italy          |            4 |
| Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania      | USA            |            4 |
| Trondheim                     | Norway         |            4 |
| Hong Kong                     | Hong Kong      |            4 |
| Ithaca, New York              | USA            |            3 |
| Wroclaw                       | Poland         |            3 |
| Yogyakarta                    | Indonesia      |            3 |
| Xi'an, Shaanxi Province       | China          |            3 |
| Alexandria, Virginia          | USA            |            3 |
| Taichung                      | Taiwan         |            3 |
| Princeton, New Jersey         | USA            |            3 |
| Hamilton                      | New Zealand    |            3 |
| Stockholm                     | Sweden         |            3 |
| Dayton, Ohio                  | USA            |            3 |
| Dallas, Texas                 | USA            |            3 |
| Uberlândia, Minas Gerais      | Brazil         |            3 |
| Kungsängen                    | Sweden         |            3 |
| Pabianice                     | Poland         |            3 |
| Singapore                     | Singapore      |            3 |
| Basauri (Bilbao)              | Spain          |            3 |
| Zwolle                        | Netherlands    |            3 |
| Düsseldorf                    | Germany        |            3 |
| Piscataway, New Jersey        | USA            |            3 |
| Newark, New Jersey            | USA            |            3 |
| Fishers, Indiana              | USA            |            3 |
| Diliman, Quezon City          | Philippines    |            3 |
| Bandung                       | Indonesia      |            3 |
| Austin, Texas                 | USA            |            3 |
| Xi'an Shaanxi                 | China          |            2 |
| Kyoto                         | Japan          |            2 |
| Providence, Rhode Island      | USA            |            2 |
| Marietta, Georgia             | USA            |            2 |
| Atlanta, Georgia              | USA            |            2 |
| Shenyang                      | China          |            2 |
| Kuala Lumpur                  | Malaysia       |            2 |
| Florence                      | Italy          |            2 |
| Tallinn                       | Estonia        |            2 |
| Anyang                        | Korea          |            2 |
| Starogard Gdanski             | Poland         |            2 |
| Los Angeles, California       | USA            |            2 |
| Boise, Idaho                  | USA            |            2 |
| Toulouse                      | France         |            2 |
| Clarksville, Maryland         | USA            |            2 |
| Leuven                        | Belgium        |            2 |
| Lexington, Kentucky           | USA            |            2 |
| Patchogue, New York           | USA            |            2 |
| Ho Chi Minh City              | Vietnam        |            2 |
| Richmond, Virginia            | USA            |            2 |
| Allentown, Pennsylvania       | USA            |            2 |
| Meycauayan City, Bulacan      | Philippines    |            2 |
| Santos, São Paulo             | Brazil         |            2 |
| Manchester                    | United Kingdom |            2 |
| Clinton, Iowa                 | USA            |            2 |
| Cluj Napoca                   | Romania        |            2 |
| Vienna                        | Austria        |            2 |
| Hsinchu                       | Taiwan         |            2 |
| Cincinnati, Ohio              | USA            |            2 |
| Boulder, Colorado             | USA            |            2 |
| Milford, Pennsylvania         | USA            |            2 |
| Hillerød                      | Denmark        |            2 |
| Dallet                        | France         |            2 |
| Södertälje                    | Sweden         |            2 |
| Toluca                        | Mexico         |            2 |
| Grudziadz                     | Poland         |            2 |
| Bialystok                     | Poland         |            2 |
| Gothenburg                    | Sweden         |            2 |
| Norrköping                    | Sweden         |            2 |
| Wellington                    | New Zealand    |            2 |
| Nagpur                        | India          |            2 |
| Kaohsiung                     | Taiwan         |            2 |
| Amsterdam                     | Netherlands    |            2 |
| Chicago, Illinois             | USA            |            2 |
| Rio de Janeiro                | Brazil         |            2 |
| Jersey City, New Jersey       | USA            |            2 |
| Lima                          | Peru           |            2 |
| Kaohsiung City                | Taiwan         |            2 |
| Kose                          | Estonia        |            2 |
| Chiba                         | Japan          |            2 |
| Buenos Aires                  | Argentina      |            2 |
| Auckland                      | New Zealand    |            2 |
| Pasig City                    | Philippines    |            2 |
| La Jolla, California          | USA            |            2 |
| Terrassa                      | Spain          |            2 |
| Burnaby, British Columbia     | Canada         |            2 |
| Sant Cugat (Barcelona)        | Spain          |            2 |
| Guadalajara, Jalisco          | Mexico         |            2 |
| Guangzhou                     | China          |            2 |
| The Hague                     | Netherlands    |            2 |
| Busan                         | Korea          |            2 |
| Kawasaki                      | Japan          |            2 |
+-------------------------------+----------------+--------------+
```

Competitions per month (before 2011):


----------



## Sebastien (Sep 13, 2011)

How old is the data you worked with? There have been 5, not 4, competitions in Aachen since the middle of June.



qqwref said:


> Don't forget Proceso Flordeliz  (All three of them have something after the name though, so they do actually have unique search terms. But the name itself still returns multiples.)



I propose you "maximilian schneider"


----------



## hcfong (Sep 13, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Austin, don't know the exact single (I didn't download database), but I do know the worst _person_ for single.
> 
> 3x3 : 9:53.53 (there's a 10 minute time limit)



If you look up her profile, you see it's not even her worst time. It's her best single time. In the same average of 5, she did a 15:08 (that's minutes) and didn't bother with the last 3 solves. Or perhaps the judge pleaded her to pull out because he was afraid to miss his lunch break?


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 13, 2011)

Mr.Toad said:


> Most competitions per city: [chart]


 


Sébastien_Auroux said:


> How old is the data you worked with? There have been 5, not 4, competitions in Aachen since the middle of June.


It appears that his program counts something like "Aachen" and something more specific like "Aachen, Nordrhein-Westfalen" differently (the "Nordrhein-Westfalen" part was only included for Alania Open 2010).
The same problem occurs with "Guangzhou" and "Guangzhou, Guangdong Province" and others.
Interestingly, the only other one I checked was Xi'an, and it is listed in three different ways - "Xi'an", "Xi'an Shaanxi", and "Xi'an, Shaanxi Province".
Now that I look at the chart again, it confirms what I said for the other two. You couldn't tell for Aachen since it only happened once.


----------



## Pro94 (Sep 13, 2011)

Also there were 7 competitions in Milan. Probably the last one (4th September 2011) wasn't counted, because on WCA appears "Milano" instead of "Milan".


----------



## Mr.Toad (Sep 13, 2011)

It's like you said. The query just group by city name, so if the name is not exactly the same, they are counted as different places.


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 26, 2011)

Are there any competitions with a beter overall FMC result than the Swedish Championships 2011?

5 sub 30
not a single DNF (24 competitors)
worst solve: 45 HTM


Where does Bence's performance from this weekend rate in "most (gold) medals in a single comp"?
16 medals of which 12 times gold in 19 events!


----------



## ardi4nto (Sep 29, 2011)

Not a Single DNF in FMC:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...lts=All+Results&competitionId=BandungOpen2011
But the overall result is worse.


----------



## Nostra (Oct 3, 2011)

In response to this stats, I've now lost 5 out of 5 average ties. 
I don't now if Dave Campbell or Kyle Barry lost a new one.

If not, I'm the only one to have lost 5 out of 5 ties.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 3, 2011)

Dave lost another as well.


----------



## Lid (Oct 3, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Are there any competitions with a beter overall FMC result than the Swedish Championships 2011?
> 
> 5 sub 30
> not a single DNF (24 competitors)
> worst solve: 45 HTM


 
There were some DNFs but they where not reported. Go ask Gunnar Krig why.


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 3, 2011)

Lid said:


> There were some DNFs but they where not reported. Go ask Gunnar Krig why.



Thanks Stefan,
I did not really consider this as the scramble was so easy and DNF's are typically recorded.
Perhaps an edit of the results is in order.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 18, 2011)

OMG Feliks so many special numbers this can't be coincidence:


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 18, 2011)

Stefan said:


> OMG Feliks so many special numbers this can't be coincidence:
> image



ZOMG another proof there must be math involved in cubing!


----------



## Anthony (Oct 18, 2011)

What percentage of annual competitions have been won with a slower average in a later year?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 19, 2011)

Bump from a while back.



MaeLSTRoM said:


> Here's a question.
> What person(s) competed in the most events at their first competition?


----------



## hcfong (Oct 19, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Bump from a while back.



Well, you seem to be doing quite well with 13 events at Guildford.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 19, 2011)

hcfong said:


> Well, you seem to be doing quite well with 13 events at Guildford.


 
Heh yeah, I just wondered if anyone else was that crazy


----------



## Stefan (Oct 19, 2011)

Wait, did you not really compete in bld, fmc and multi?


----------



## whauk (Oct 20, 2011)

there is only one cornelius in the database. i thought it was a more common name...


----------



## Carrot (Oct 23, 2011)

sub 3 solves for pyraminx:



Spoiler



Oscar Roth Andersen	2.36
Oscar Roth Andersen	2.40
Oscar Roth Andersen	2.46
Oscar Roth Andersen	2.81
Oscar Roth Andersen	2.83
Oscar Roth Andersen	2.93
Oscar Roth Andersen	2.96 

Yohei Oka (岡 要平)	1.93
Yohei Oka (岡 要平)	2.71
Yohei Oka (岡 要平)	2.83
Yohei Oka (岡 要平)	2.91
Yohei Oka (岡 要平)	2.96

Brúnó Bereczki	2.59
Brúnó Bereczki	2.65
Brúnó Bereczki	2.72
Brúnó Bereczki	2.94

Jules Desjardin	2.52
Jules Desjardin	2.74

Erik Akkersdijk	2.84
Erik Akkersdijk	2.94

Owidiusz Pryk	2.88
Owidiusz Pryk	2.91

Nobuaki Suga (菅 信昭)	2.41

Piotr Kózka	2.50

Adam Rotal Yuliandaru	2.55

Grzegorz Łuczyna	2.65

Marcin Jakubowski	2.72

Bence Barát	2.78

Tomasz Kiedrowicz	2.83

Edward Lin	2.88

Jakub Cabaj	2.88

Felix Lee	2.90

Dan Cohen	2.93

Paulo Salgado Alvarez	2.94

Simon Westlund	2.94

Claudio Müller	2.97

Karina Grandjean Beck	2.97




also, the 2.93 from the first round of the world championships was a 16 move solution, that's approx. 5.5 tps


----------



## SpeedSolve (Oct 23, 2011)

Odder said:


> sub 3 solves for pyraminx:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dang 5.5 tps?! That's crazy. Lol Jackson (Warley) and I met at a comp today and I asked if he had a pyraminx and he was like yeah and told me where it was.. The thing is, I've never picked up a pyraminx before and I had one of my friends scramble it.. And I solved it! I was like !


----------



## Anthony (Oct 24, 2011)

Nakaji in the semis at Worlds:
10.52 11.43 9.69 9.69 9.69

Has anyone else ever had the same time on three consecutive official solves in a non-stupid (magic) event?


----------



## qqwref (Oct 24, 2011)

Are we certain that was a real happening and not a data entry error?


----------



## nccube (Oct 24, 2011)

I once saw 2 consecutive times that were the same in 4x4: 

1:23.58 1:05.65 1:23.03 1:11.31 1:11.31 (Lucarubik at Barcelona Open 2011)


----------



## Carrot (Oct 24, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Are we certain that was a real happening and not a data entry error?


 
I think I can smell a suspicious twillight sparkle


----------



## Anthony (Oct 24, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Are we certain that was a real happening and not a data entry error?


 
Considering he made the finals, I assume it was legit. The times definitely were displayed on a big screen and I doubt it went unnoticed. It could potentially be quite a large error otherwise.


----------



## Faz (Oct 24, 2011)

Yes, that was real - it was really odd watching it.


----------



## Dene (Oct 24, 2011)

Thought I would kill some time and put my basic knowledge of Excel to use. This list is those who have been world champion in any event at any stage, sorted by those who have been world champion in the most events. If we don't count those who are world champion for DNFing then Dror only has two and Mr. Pochmann only has 3.

4 Dror Vomberg 4x4 blindfolded 2005, 5x5 blindfolded 2005, 3x3 blindfolded 2003, 4x4 blindfolded 2003
4 Feliks Zemdegs 4x4 Cube 2011, 5x5 Cube 2011, 2x2 Cube 2011, 6x6 Cube 2011
4 Stefan Pochmann Megaminx 2005, Rubik's Clock 2005, Master Magic 2005, 5x5 blindfolded 2005
3 Chris Hardwick 5x5 blindfolded 2011, 4x4 blindfolded 2007, 3x3 one-handed 2003
3 Dan Cohen Square-1 2011, 5x5 Cube 2009, 6x6 Cube 2009
3 Jaap Scherphuis Rubik's Clock 2003, Rubik's Magic 2003, Master Magic 2003
3 Masayuki Akimoto (秋元正行) 2x2 Cube 2005, 4x4 Cube 2003, 5x5 Cube 2003
3 Máté Horváth Master Magic 2011, Master Magic 2009, Master Magic 2007
3 Rafał Guzewicz 5x5 blindfolded 2009, 3x3 blindfolded 2007, 3x3 multi blind old 2007
2 Bálint Bodor Rubik's Magic 2011, Megaminx 2009
2 Lars Vandenbergh Square-1 2005, Square-1 2003
2 Mátyás Kuti 4x4 Cube 2007, 5x5 Cube 2007
2 Olivér Perge 3x3 fewest moves 2009, Rubik's Magic 2009
2 Ryan Patricio 3x3 one-handed 2007, 3x3 one-handed 2005
2 Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢) 3x3 one-handed 2009, 3x3 with feet 2009
1 Aldo Feandri 4x4 blindfolded 2011
1 Alexander Ooms Rubik's Magic 2005
1 Andy Bellenir Pyraminx 2003
1 Anssi Vanhala 3x3 with feet 2007
1 Arifumi Fushimi (伏見有史) 3x3 one-handed 2011
1 Bence Barát 7x7 Cube 2011
1 Bernett Orlando 5x5 blindfolded 2007
1 Breandan Vallance Rubik's Cube 2009
1 Dan Knights Rubik's Cube 2003
1 Daniel Sheppard Rubik's Clock 2011
1 Erik Akkersdijk Megaminx 2007
1 Ernesto Fernández Regueira Rubik's Clock 2007
1 Frank Morris 5x5 Cube 2005
1 Grant Tregay Megaminx 2003
1 Grzegorz Łuczyna Pyraminx 2007
1 Grzegorz Prusak Square-1 2007
1 Guillain Potron 3x3 blindfolded 2009
1 Henrik Buus Aagaard 3x3 with feet 2011
1 Jean Pons Rubik's Cube 2005
1 Jules Desjardin Pyraminx 2011
1 Kai Jiptner 4x4 blindfolded 2009
1 Koen Wermer Rubik's Clock 2009
1 Lars Petrus 3x3 fewest moves 2005
1 Leyan Lo 3x3 blindfolded 2005
1 Łukasz Ciałoń 2x2 Cube 2007
1 Marcell Endrey 3x3 multi blind 2011
1 Michał Halczuk 7x7 Cube 2009
1 Michał Pleskowicz Rubik's Cube 2011
1 Minh Thai Rubik's Cube 1982
1 Mirek Goljan 3x3 fewest moves 2003
1 Oliver Wolff 3x3 with feet 2005
1 Piotr Michał Padlewski Square-1 2009
1 Róbert Örkényi Rubik's Magic 2007
1 Rowe Hessler 2x2 Cube 2009
1 Sébastien Auroux 3x3 fewest moves 2011
1 Simon Westlund Megaminx 2011
1 Syuhei Omura (大村周平) 4x4 Cube 2009
1 Tim Habermaas 3x3 multi blind 2009
1 Yohei Oka (岡 要平) Pyraminx 2009
1 Yu Nakajima (中島 悠) Rubik's Cube 2007
1 Yuki Hayashi (林 祐樹) 4x4 Cube 2005
1 Zane Carney 3x3 blindfolded 2011
1 Zbigniew Zborowski 3x3 fewest moves 2007


----------



## TMOY (Oct 24, 2011)

Anthony said:


> Nakaji in the semis at Worlds:
> 10.52 11.43 9.69 9.69 9.69
> 
> Has anyone else ever had the same time on three consecutive official solves in a non-stupid (magic) event?


 
Not consecutive, but all three of my counting 2^3 solves at Worlds were 6.06. My average was not very hard to compute


----------



## lachose (Oct 24, 2011)

Guillaume Erbibou did 2:58.33 on 2 consecutive 5x5 solves at France 2011.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 24, 2011)

Anthony said:


> Has anyone else ever had the same time on three consecutive official solves in a non-stupid (magic) event?



Zi-Jie Gong in 3x3x3: 21.34 24.86 20.90 20.90 20.90
(that's the only one, though I last updated my testing database 1-2 weeks ago)



Dene said:


> If we don't count those who are world champion for DNFing then Dror only has two and Mr. Pochmann only has 3.



Yeah I was quite surprised when I saw "4" for me at first. I'd say don't count it here, on the WCA site I think we mostly list it under "Winners" because we want to list all events.


----------



## 4. (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey what is the highest number anyone has in their WCA ID? I'm talking about this part of the ID. 2011NOOB*01*


----------



## irontwig (Oct 24, 2011)

At least 67: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010CHEN67


----------



## Evan Liu (Oct 24, 2011)

Likely this guy (85):
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009WANG85


----------



## Sebastien (Oct 24, 2011)

wow...I was seriously expecting something like 08 :S


----------



## Stefan (Oct 24, 2011)

Yes, 85 is highest. A while back we had a discussion what to do when we reach 100, but then in 2010 we "only" got up to 80 and this year we're at 55 so far. Always the Wangs...

Top 10 ID middles:

'WANG', 258
'CHEN', 224
'ZHAN', 195
'CHAN', 102
'YANG', 89
'NGUY', 82
'HUAN', 79
'ZHAO', 60
'ZHEN', 49
'JIAN', 47


----------



## onlyleftname (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm ranked 666th nationally:





Oh, and I'm born on 6/6/96 and I'm watching the Omen right now.


----------



## Pro94 (Oct 24, 2011)

Anthony said:


> Has anyone else ever had the same time on three consecutive official solves in a non-stupid (magic) event?


 
Not 3 times consecutive but I got this avg. on 2x2 at Castelbelforte Cube Battle 2011
4.16, 4.16, 4.31, (4.31), (4.11) = 4.21


----------



## Stefan (Oct 24, 2011)

Pro94 said:


> Not 3 times consecutive but I got this avg. on 2x2 at Castelbelforte Cube Battle 2011
> 4.16, 4.16, 4.31, (4.31), (4.11) = 4.21



Triple beats two pairs. I like poker.


----------



## Escher (Oct 24, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Triple beats two pairs. I like poker.


 
Anybody got quads or a straight?


----------



## qqwref (Oct 24, 2011)

I have a flush - I solved the same puzzle 5 times in a row


----------



## Stefan (Oct 24, 2011)

Escher said:


> Anybody got quads or a straight?



Quads only in magic:
Baramee Pookcharoen (บารมี พุกเจริญ)
1.25, 1.27, 1.25, 1.25, 1.25

No straight, though it's unlikely by itself and made rather impossible by the stackmat malfunction (not being able to measure all times). Here's a non-magic one that gets close:
Michael, 3x3x3: 25.06, 25.03, 25.03, 25.05, 25.03
He did that on purpose, though, he's usually ten seconds faster.

And a magic one that gets closer:
Chau Ka Wai (周嘉偉)
0.94, 0.94, 0.90, 0.93, 0.91
If only one 0.94 were a 0.92

The only full house:
Yang Liu 2 (刘洋), magic: 1.02, 0.96, 1.02, 1.02, 0.96


----------



## 4. (Oct 25, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Yes, 85 is highest. A while back we had a discussion what to do when we reach 100, but then in 2010 we "only" got up to 80 and this year we're at 55 so far. Always the Wangs...
> 
> Top 10 ID middles:
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the answer. It seems like you know everything :S


Sébastien_Auroux said:


> wow...I was seriously expecting something like 08 :S



Haha, me too. 85 is a lot!


----------



## TheMachanga (Oct 25, 2011)

4. said:


> Thanks for the answer. It seems like you know everything :S
> 
> 
> Haha, me too. 85 is a lot!


 
Wait, what does it mean?

Edit: I'll assume it means that someone has the same 4 letter id code as you (mine being LECH) AND joined the same year. Therefore, to avoid the same ID, you have the number on the right.


----------



## aronpm (Oct 25, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Yes, 85 is highest. A while back we had a discussion what to do when we reach 100, but then in 2010 we "only" got up to 80 and this year we're at 55 so far.


 Also known as the Wang Overflow.


----------



## AJ Blair (Oct 25, 2011)

aronpm said:


> Also known as the Wang Overflow.


 
That needs to be a band name!


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 27, 2011)

Not really a stat but:






higher national ranking the world ranking.


----------



## Kian (Oct 27, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> Not really a stat but:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what happens when you change your nationality in the database.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 28, 2011)

Not really an odd stat, but :

According to http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/persons.php?eventId=&regionId=&pattern=Cow&search=Search , Once I go to my first comp, I'll be one of 2 people in the WCA database that has the string of letters "Cow" in their name. (My last name begins with Cow)

Plus the other guy has only competed in one event.... in 2008.


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Nov 10, 2011)

Countries by time to get 1,2,3 or 4 sub-10:

*1 sub-10*
Australia - Feliks Zemdegs - 01/30/2010
Netherlands - Erik Akkersdijk - 06/27/2010
France - Kanneti Sae Han - 08/04/2010
Poland - Tomasz Zolnowski - 08/15/2010
China - Haowei Fan - 09/18/2010
United Kingdom - Breandan Vallance - 10/03/2010
Japan - Yumu Tabuchi - 10/10/2010
Germany - Cornelius Dieckmann - 10/17/2010
USA - Rowe Hessler - 12/18/2010
Thailand - Piti Pichedpan - 12/19/2010
Sweden - Joar Mellström - 02/13/2011
Austria - Stefan Huber - 03/06/2011
Norway - Morten Aborg - 04/24/2011
Italy - Giovanni Contardi - 05/08/2011
Hungary - Milan Baticz - 07/17/2011
Indonesia - Vincent Hartanto Utomo - 07/24/2011
Canada - Harris Chan - 08/14/2011
Philippines - Durben Joun Virtucio/Richard Jay S. Apagar - 09/04/2011
Russia - Sergey Ryabko - 10/16/2011

*2 sub-10*
China - Kailong Li - 11/07/2010
Thailand - Nipat Charoenpholphant - 01/08/2011
Netherlands - Mats Valk - 01/16/2011
Poland - Michal Pleskowicz - 02/12/2011
United Kingdom - Robert Yau - 03/27/2011
Germany - Sebastian Weyer - 04/10/2011
USA - Dan Cohen/Phillip Espinoza - 05/28/2011
Canada - Eric Limeback - 08/21/2011
Japan - Yu Nakajima/Arifumi Fushimi - 08/21/2011
Philippines - Durben Joun Virtucio/Richard Jay S. Apagar - 09/04/2011
Italy - Paolo Moriello - 10/02/2011
Sweden - Simon Westlund - 10/16/2011

*3 sub-10*
China - Mulun Yin - 03/06/2011
USA - Dan Cohen/Phillip Espinoza - 05/28/2011
Thailand - Asia Konvitayayotin - 07/30/2011
Germany - Jan Schmarschevski - 08/14/2011
Japan - Yu Nakajima/Arifumi Fushimi - 08/21/2011

*4 sub-10*
China - Zouheng Sun - 08/27/2011
Japan - Yu Sajima - 11/05/2011
USA - Austin Moore - 11/05/2011


----------



## coinman (Nov 10, 2011)

This girls state on the Square-1 is odd!
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010MOFF02


----------



## TMOY (Nov 10, 2011)

She's not the only one. Explanation in this thread.


----------



## Anthony (Nov 11, 2011)

Hippolyte!!! said:


> Countries by time to get 1,2,3 or 4 sub-10:
> 
> *4 sub-10*
> China - Zouheng Sun - 08/27/2011
> ...



I predict that the US will take a solid lead fairly soon. Andy, Ravi and I are all on the verge of sub 10 in comp (10.01, 10.06, 10.16 respectively) so it's only a matter of time.
Not to mention Kevin, Andy and JT are all already within half a second as well (10.36, 10.43, 10.50).


----------



## Carrot (Nov 14, 2011)

```
49	1
50	0
51	5
52	2
53	3
54	2
55	1
56	4
57	1
58	2
59	0
60	6
61	6
62	2
63	5
64	4
65	5
66	10
67	11
68	9
69	14
```

Megaminx avgs, funny how no one has ever made a 59.xx avg so far


----------



## asportking (Nov 14, 2011)

This isn't really a "stat," but has anyone ever been to a competition where a non-cuber signed up, didn't even know how to solve the cube, but thought that they could just "figure out" the cube once their turn came?


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 14, 2011)

asportking said:


> This isn't really a "stat," but has anyone ever been to a competition where a non-cuber signed up, didn't even know how to solve the cube, but thought that they could just "figure out" the cube once their turn came?



maybe

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010GOEL01


----------



## qqwref (Nov 14, 2011)

There was a legend in the California cubing scene about a guy who showed up to a competition several years back with no idea of how to solve the cube, but figured he could probably get it during his attempts. Needless to say, he didn't.

What's more, though, he tried to do it blindfolded too! As the story goes, he only looked at the five visible faces without picking the cube up, and then put on the blindfold and did random turns until the timer ran out. I think I remember hearing that they didn't even bother to write the DNFs down because it was so dumb...


----------



## conn9 (Nov 15, 2011)

http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010DOLP01

...


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 15, 2011)

Anthony said:


> I predict that the US will take a solid lead fairly soon. Andy, Ravi and I are all on the verge of sub 10 in comp (10.01, 10.06, 10.16 respectively) so it's only a matter of time.
> Not to mention Kevin, Andy and JT are all already within half a second as well (10.36, 10.43, 10.50).



Don't forget Andrew Ricci


----------



## Bryan (Nov 15, 2011)

asportking said:


> This isn't really a "stat," but has anyone ever been to a competition where a non-cuber signed up, didn't even know how to solve the cube, but thought that they could just "figure out" the cube once their turn came?


 
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...f-America-2011&p=535608&viewfull=1#post535608


----------



## Achifaifa (Nov 16, 2011)

Bryan said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...f-America-2011&p=535608&viewfull=1#post535608


 
Does someone have it recorded? I want to see that :O


----------



## rk960925 (Nov 16, 2011)

lol don't know what to say about 3 WRs in one competition for 2x2


----------



## Carrot (Nov 16, 2011)

```
Megaminx	Single	208	42.28	Simon Westlund	Danish Open 2011	 
Megaminx	Average	208	49.90	Simon Westlund	Danish Open 2011	 
Pyraminx	Average	208	3.43	Oscar Roth Andersen	Danish Open 2011	 
Rubik's Magic	Single	207	0.69	Yuxuan Wang (王宇轩)	Beijing Spring 2011
```

bottom four of the "Oldest standing WR"-list, Notice how they are basically all set in the same weekend


----------



## CRO (Nov 17, 2011)

http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011NOVA02

Consistency


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 29, 2011)

I can't remember the cuber but it was a Chinese cuber who came all the way to U.S.A just to do magic at a comp that I went to I the spring of 2011.


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 29, 2011)

Michael Womack said:


> I can't remember the cuber but it was a Chinese cuber who came all the way to U.S.A just to do magic at a comp that I went to I the spring of 2011.



they probably lived in the usa already. lol U.S.A..


----------



## LuckyShadows (Nov 29, 2011)

CRO said:


> http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011NOVA02
> 
> Consistency


 
ROFL. I knew someone would find this. There is an explanation. xDD
My cube popped twice, and I reassambled it cause I didn't want a DNF average, and with the DNF I forgot to start the timer because I am a noob.
xDDDD


----------



## rowehessler (Nov 30, 2011)

Here's a weird one:
Me and Yu Nakajima,
both tied at one point with 8.72 single in 3x3
now tied with 8.91 average in 3x3
first sub10 avg by each of us: 9.96
first sub9 avg by each of us: 8.91

has anyone else ever been tied with someone for both single and avg? Even at the same time? For any event?


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Nov 30, 2011)

Before WC 2009, Breandan had 9.28 official single, and Kanneti did the same at this comp (it was his best too).
Also at WC 2009, Breandan do his 10.74 avg, and Kanneti did the same a few month later, while it was still Breandan official avg.
(but he got a 9.09 in his 10.74 avg, so they were not tied for both single and avg in the same time)


----------



## Benyó (Nov 30, 2011)

Chivukula Sree Harsha and Darren Siew has the same magic single (1.50) and avg (1.58). but it's not a big thing since there are about 60 people with 1.50 single.
Dominik Lincer and Charlie have 1.50 singel and 1.65 avg in magic too. and there are probably a lot more.
i tied once my 5x5 avg (1:15.46), and missed the single by 0.26 (1:08.02 vs 1:08.28)


----------



## Stefan (Nov 30, 2011)

rowehessler said:


> has anyone else ever been tied with someone for both single and avg? Even at the same time? For any event?



In magic, six people share 1.36 single and 1.66 average. There are lots more duplicates in magic (though no other six-pack and just one quintuple). In 2x2, three people share 5.09 and 7.37 and that's the only triple in 2x2. No other events have triples or better. There are 57 pairs in 3x3.


----------



## rowehessler (Nov 30, 2011)

Stefan said:


> In magic, six people share 1.36 single and 1.66 average. There are lots more duplicates in magic (though no other six-pack and just one quintuple). In 2x2, three people share 5.09 and 7.37 and that's the only triple in 2x2. No other events have triples or better. There are 57 pairs in 3x3.


 
wow thats crazy :O


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 30, 2011)

Stefan said:


> In magic, six people share 1.36 single and 1.66 average. There are lots more duplicates in magic (though no other six-pack and just one quintuple). In 2x2, three people share 5.09 and 7.37 and that's the only triple in 2x2. No other events have triples or better. There are 57 pairs in 3x3.



Any pairs in 4x4?


----------



## TMOY (Nov 30, 2011)

François Sechet and François Villaret have the same first name and are tied for 3bld single (2:26.86). (I noticed that when for some reason I was looking at the results of the other François )
Any other such ties ?


----------



## Stefan (Nov 30, 2011)

rowehessler said:


> wow thats crazy :O


 
Currently you're a magic-partner (1.21/1.27) of Takuya Furukawa. Of the 15996 people in the database, 979 have at least one partner.

Adam Demopoulos has competed in only five events and has a partner in three of them:
3x3: 28.52/31.34 with Bill Leung (who has competed in only one event!)
Magic: 1.90/2.34 with Nakai Velasquez
Pyraminx: 23.80/27.96 with Hunter McGahan

Jordan Wright also has one partner in three events:
2x2: 2.94/4.03 with Minghao Chen
4x4: 63.93/75.42 with Zhenyu Liu
Magic: 1.44/1.74 with Pengwei Hu

No others have partners in more than two events.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 30, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Any pairs in 4x4?



Two pairs. Here's the complete list:


Spoiler



eventId, single, average, groupsize, groupPersons

'222', 509, 737, 3, '2009ISHI01,2010LECA01,2011WANG01'
'222', 156, 350, 2, '2009CRES01,2008WONE01'
'222', 215, 476, 2, '2009TOMC01,2010SILV02'
'222', 225, 369, 2, '2006TABU02,2009CONT01'
'222', 246, 414, 2, '2009LLAN01,2009STIE02'
'222', 250, 346, 2, '2008SEPP01,2009DIMP01'
'222', 263, 370, 2, '2010PAPP01,2008SAJI01'
'222', 275, 364, 2, '2008WRIG02,2010WUDA01'
'222', 278, 539, 2, '2009HOLT01,2010PANK01'
'222', 294, 403, 2, '2009WRIG02,2009CHEN42'
'222', 300, 432, 2, '2008WITG01,2009HONG01'
'222', 302, 437, 2, '2010UTOM02,2011SUNG01'
'222', 313, 526, 2, '2010TILL02,2008WAGN01'
'222', 315, 541, 2, '2011KOSA01,2010VALO01'
'222', 327, 636, 2, '2010MAZI01,2003BURT01'
'222', 355, 719, 2, '2008AMER02,2010SAPU01'
'222', 368, 712, 2, '2009TOMB01,2010SANA01'
'222', 430, 631, 2, '2011CHEN03,2011SCHE01'
'222', 453, 612, 2, '2010YUAN03,2010WORD01'
'222', 465, 921, 2, '2011CLAP01,2009TONG01'
'222', 483, 647, 2, '2005GUST01,2010ALFA02'
'222', 488, 833, 2, '2008KURO01,2010RAFA01'
'222', 497, 590, 2, '2009MASI01,2010PACH03'
'222', 497, 633, 2, '2011LONG01,2007MASO01'
'222', 500, 558, 2, '2010HARN01,2009KUNA01'
'222', 508, 665, 2, '2011JAEH01,2007CHIE01'
'222', 508, 743, 2, '2011DRYS01,2011ISKR01'
'222', 550, 1079, 2, '2010SAIN03,2010KERK01'
'222', 559, 653, 2, '2011MAUR01,2008HARR03'
'222', 575, 640, 2, '2010MARD02,2010OCAD04'
'222', 580, 817, 2, '2011PRAY01,2010CHEN23'
'222', 580, 828, 2, '2011LONG02,2009LAUA01'
'222', 590, 703, 2, '2008FONG01,2008SUTT01'
'222', 602, 767, 2, '2005LEVI01,2010MORO01'
'222', 605, 774, 2, '2009SAMA02,2007LIPC01'
'222', 613, 638, 2, '2009SING09,2010WANG48'
'222', 638, 774, 2, '2008CHEN02,2011SHIY02'
'222', 647, 800, 2, '2009LIMD01,2009WANG76'
'222', 650, 820, 2, '2007JUNM01,2008ZHAO04'
'222', 680, 833, 2, '2011NGUY08,2010ESCO01'
'222', 693, 852, 2, '2011TURY01,2009KOBA03'
'222', 702, 950, 2, '2011ANGG03,2010WANG16'
'222', 703, 797, 2, '2011BAIN01,2009DUON01'
'222', 706, 1270, 2, '2008ORDY01,2011RODR09'
'222', 709, 1139, 2, '2010BONA01,2011FRYE02'
'222', 715, 826, 2, '2010LIXI03,2009SIMO01'
'222', 730, 885, 2, '2009ZENG01,2009LITI02'
'222', 741, 1100, 2, '2010ANAN02,2009FRAT01'
'222', 752, 1040, 2, '2009YANG08,2011PUTR09'
'222', 777, 1128, 2, '2010PENG08,2008SIMP01'
'222', 806, 1051, 2, '2009SERN01,2008MADS01'
'222', 825, 1357, 2, '2008BALD01,2008TUBI01'
'222', 861, 1238, 2, '2006CHIU01,2011YEYI01'
'222', 940, 1134, 2, '2009TAMI01,2010NUGR04'
'222', 952, 1233, 2, '2008PENA01,2005HAYE01'
'222', 955, 1157, 2, '2011LISH01,2010ZHUA01'
'222', 977, 1331, 2, '2008CAMP01,2011HUAN14'
'222', 1768, 2202, 2, '2008POWE02,2011HUNT01'
'333', 1008, 1213, 2, '2008RODR01,2011ALFA02'
'333', 1068, 1462, 2, '2009SUPC01,2010PRAS02'
'333', 1084, 1384, 2, '2009CHAN15,2009TAND01'
'333', 1109, 1357, 2, '2011JONA01,2009PERK02'
'333', 1131, 1317, 2, '2008TAIC01,2009POZS01'
'333', 1161, 1450, 2, '2007BARR02,2008MANA02'
'333', 1168, 1580, 2, '2009BOON04,2010YANG07'
'333', 1196, 1412, 2, '2007LAFE01,2007DAID01'
'333', 1196, 1442, 2, '2007LAIR01,2007ROKA01'
'333', 1200, 1445, 2, '2009MENG04,2009TOMA01'
'333', 1222, 1491, 2, '2010LIAN03,2010JACQ01'
'333', 1225, 1411, 2, '2006OOKU01,2008JIAO01'
'333', 1258, 1545, 2, '2009HEDI01,2011SHAB01'
'333', 1290, 1423, 2, '2009CIAN01,2008DIOS01'
'333', 1291, 1523, 2, '2011TYAS01,2009HUDI01'
'333', 1296, 1520, 2, '2008SMIT01,2009SUKH01'
'333', 1321, 1598, 2, '2010JUNL02,2011RAND01'
'333', 1366, 1555, 2, '2011TROM01,2009TURI01'
'333', 1384, 1548, 2, '2010SITT01,2011NGUY08'
'333', 1428, 1715, 2, '2008MORI01,2009WHIT01'
'333', 1466, 1709, 2, '2009HART01,2010DING01'
'333', 1475, 1710, 2, '2011TANG04,2011SZAT01'
'333', 1480, 1653, 2, '2007ZHAN02,2008JEON01'
'333', 1503, 1651, 2, '2008KAUF01,2006HASE02'
'333', 1655, 1834, 2, '2008OSES01,2011HORN01'
'333', 1669, 1994, 2, '2009HSIE01,2010FUJA01'
'333', 1671, 1875, 2, '2009TSEM01,2008DANI01'
'333', 1690, 1981, 2, '2010PHAT01,2007CONT01'
'333', 1693, 1904, 2, '2011PRAS03,2011NATA02'
'333', 1761, 2085, 2, '2011HARD01,2009HOUX01'
'333', 1830, 2162, 2, '2010SHAI01,2009CATC01'
'333', 1841, 2238, 2, '2010THEN01,2009JIAN07'
'333', 1847, 2243, 2, '2010ZHAN26,2009PONG01'
'333', 1858, 2275, 2, '2010HART02,2009LICO01'
'333', 1884, 2242, 2, '2011FRIE01,2010SEBA01'
'333', 1886, 2102, 2, '2011BURN02,2011YAHI01'
'333', 1890, 2387, 2, '2011MLAD01,2009NOOR01'
'333', 1922, 2139, 2, '2010HENK01,2011NOGU01'
'333', 1925, 2327, 2, '2007ANDE01,2008JOHN02'
'333', 1943, 2278, 2, '2010LEEK01,2011CHEN39'
'333', 1946, 2117, 2, '2010JIAO01,2008DWAR01'
'333', 1971, 2202, 2, '2010MAZZ01,2011HAMS01'
'333', 1988, 2323, 2, '2011BANT01,2010ALVA04'
'333', 2034, 2616, 2, '2010ANDR02,2008MOHA01'
'333', 2100, 2324, 2, '2010RAMA08,2009ARYA01'
'333', 2111, 2325, 2, '2011ZHAN34,2011ZHAO06'
'333', 2183, 2460, 2, '2011CHIC01,2005HILL01'
'333', 2259, 2381, 2, '2009HINK01,2009LIUG02'
'333', 2327, 2696, 2, '2009COTT01,2010ANFI01'
'333', 2330, 2543, 2, '2007MILL01,2011WICA03'
'333', 2400, 2620, 2, '2009TEEP01,2010LIGE01'
'333', 2606, 3391, 2, '2010ZHEN06,2010VLAS01'
'333', 2663, 3041, 2, '2011HAND02,2010ZHAN44'
'333', 2727, 2970, 2, '2009BORR01,2010YANG17'
'333', 2852, 3134, 2, '2007LEUN02,2011DEMO02'
'333', 2944, 3624, 2, '2009SKIN01,2009HENG03'
'333', 3436, 3683, 2, '2011MOBA01,2008MATI01'
'333oh', 2947, 4021, 2, '2008BANS01,2007JUNG03'
'444', 6393, 7542, 2, '2011LIUZ01,2009WRIG02'
'444', 6715, 7585, 2, '2008PIQU01,2009ADIA01'
'magic', 136, 166, 6, '2008HUAN08,2008PRYK01,2010NGUY44,2010FUEN02,2010BADU01,2011WIJA03'
'magic', 130, 139, 5, '2009ZEMD01,2008LIMR01,2009PUTR06,2009RUSS02,2009DEFR01'
'magic', 108, 114, 4, '2009ORTI01,2010RAIH01,2009CHUN04,2011WOOW01'
'magic', 116, 129, 4, '2008IHAR01,2008BALA01,2006BUUS02,2011SCHU03'
'magic', 125, 147, 4, '2009LUMI01,2009ROHR01,2008KINJ01,2006OOKU01'
'magic', 134, 154, 4, '2008MERA03,2010ARIA01,2010LAUD01,2005GUST02'
'magic', 136, 159, 4, '2009WEIS02,2009LIAN05,2009CHEN50,2010MUHA01'
'magic', 140, 160, 4, '2011JONE02,2010SVEN01,2006GALE01,2009LUDL02'
'magic', 152, 167, 4, '2006WLOS01,2009CAST02,2009PLES01,2010LIBI01'
'magic', 159, 180, 4, '2007HEAT01,2009SOAR01,2009CHAN04,2008LUOX01'
'magic', 188, 198, 4, '2009BARR01,2010GARC07,2009YAOC02,2009PATK01'
'magic', 100, 107, 3, '2009LEFE01,2006ORKE01,2011ZHUR01'
'magic', 113, 121, 3, '2011PADM01,2010STOL01,2007BOYL01'
'magic', 115, 128, 3, '2011MAHT02,2009TIRA01,2010GONZ03'
'magic', 119, 125, 3, '2009POOK01,2010NGUY29,2010YUHU01'
'magic', 122, 156, 3, '2009SIEW03,2009LIJI03,2009YAUR01'
'magic', 128, 139, 3, '2011SHEN05,2010LUXI02,2008ZAWA01'
'magic', 131, 145, 3, '2008GNOI01,2005SZAB02,2010TONG03'
'magic', 131, 152, 3, '2007HOLM01,2010TRAN06,2007TIIN01'
'magic', 131, 174, 3, '2007XUBI01,2010GALV01,2010NGUY32'
'magic', 136, 157, 3, '2010LISH04,2008ZHAN13,2007BERN01'
'magic', 136, 158, 3, '2010REEC01,2009FENG07,2009MENG06'
'magic', 136, 204, 3, '2011LISH01,2009KITA01,2009FRAN05'
'magic', 138, 153, 3, '2011JING01,2010YIMI01,2008NADU01'
'magic', 138, 160, 3, '2011OLES01,2010PANG03,2010PASS01'
'magic', 138, 180, 3, '2011TAUF01,2009LANR01,2011CAIQ01'
'magic', 141, 149, 3, '2009BLAI01,2009KRUU01,2010OOST01'
'magic', 141, 156, 3, '2010RIDE01,2007CORU01,2010YANG06'
'magic', 143, 150, 3, '2010TARR01,2010PROK01,2009MART01'
'magic', 143, 151, 3, '2008LIUS01,2007CICH01,2008MHLS01'
'magic', 147, 182, 3, '2008LUOB01,2009PONT02,2010GREE01'
'magic', 147, 185, 3, '2008CHUC02,2009LEON06,2009BOGA01'
'magic', 150, 156, 3, '2008LEEF01,2009LILE01,2009FROB01'
'magic', 152, 157, 3, '2008OBRI01,2010QIAN04,2010ZHUY04'
'magic', 155, 178, 3, '2010LIXI04,2009JARD01,2011WANG40'
'magic', 156, 166, 3, '2007TONG01,2011LIUM02,2008WANG16'
'magic', 156, 173, 3, '2005GUST01,2007HUGH01,2010LERT01'
'magic', 156, 175, 3, '2008YUAN01,2011LUFU01,2010SHEN05'
'magic', 156, 177, 3, '2011ZHAN21,2009PINT01,2010QUAT01'
'magic', 156, 179, 3, '2008JAFF01,2011ZUOL01,2010DAUQ01'
'magic', 158, 167, 3, '2011ZHAN10,2009HORM02,2009JOZS02'
'magic', 165, 176, 3, '2011CAIN01,2011BRIG01,2006VINC01'
'magic', 171, 181, 3, '2009HARV01,2011OMAH01,2010LIUH01'
'magic', 172, 193, 3, '2010HENG01,2010CHOK01,2008LEEB01'
'magic', 172, 227, 3, '2011CHEN14,2010THOM01,2009TAPP01'
'magic', 172, 231, 3, '2009CHRI01,2011BRAU01,2010NGUY21'
'magic', 175, 233, 3, '2007DOUT01,2008CURU01,2010CHEN20'
'magic', 183, 192, 3, '2008YOON01,2009CHEN35,2011TILS01'
'magic', 186, 224, 3, '2010MACD01,2010BOON01,2010SPAI01'
'magic', 186, 247, 3, '2011TIAN02,2008MERK01,2011CHIC02'
'magic', 208, 249, 3, '2009ZAMO01,2011STEW01,2010SOHT01'
'magic', 209, 252, 3, '2011AGAR05,2011VAND01,2009RUBI01'
'magic', 83, 94, 2, '2007PERG01,2008BRAN01'
'magic', 86, 96, 2, '2006KUTI01,2009LIUK01'
'magic', 88, 100, 2, '2009DIEC01,2006BUUS01'
'magic', 93, 103, 2, '2010PULC01,2010LUJE01'
'magic', 93, 106, 2, '2010CRUZ04,2007SHID01'
'magic', 96, 105, 2, '2007CHUE01,2009YANG02'
'magic', 96, 108, 2, '2009TSEH01,2007AKUT01'
'magic', 96, 120, 2, '2010LIZH02,2008AURO01'
'magic', 97, 119, 2, '2009JUNW01,2008RENY01'
'magic', 100, 112, 2, '2009LIUX01,2007SUNT01'
'magic', 100, 117, 2, '2010HUYE01,2008LAMY01'
'magic', 102, 106, 2, '2011PHIL01,2009ARPO01'
'magic', 103, 118, 2, '2010FUYA02,2006OKAY01'
'magic', 105, 114, 2, '2008HUAY01,2010MANI01'
'magic', 106, 115, 2, '2005BOUC01,2005REYN01'
'magic', 106, 120, 2, '2009SVEN01,2008BARA01'
'magic', 106, 121, 2, '2009FREN01,2010DESJ01'
'magic', 106, 124, 2, '2010FANG03,2009KIJV01'
'magic', 106, 130, 2, '2007DJIA01,2009TURI01'
'magic', 106, 142, 2, '2008TROM01,2010INKJ01'
'magic', 108, 116, 2, '2009POZS01,2008JEWR01'
'magic', 109, 114, 2, '2009TANG05,2011PETE04'
'magic', 109, 122, 2, '2010QILI01,2009SANT03'
'magic', 111, 117, 2, '2010CHAN11,2010MAUL03'
'magic', 111, 168, 2, '2008MADA02,2008WISN01'
'magic', 113, 116, 2, '2010TUNG01,2010ALVA01'
'magic', 113, 126, 2, '2007CHRI03,2008RODR01'
'magic', 113, 131, 2, '2010JIMO01,2008KORI02'
'magic', 113, 136, 2, '2010BERG03,2009AURO01'
'magic', 113, 150, 2, '2009DIMP01,2008WILL03'
'magic', 113, 166, 2, '2009YINC05,2011SCHU04'
'magic', 115, 137, 2, '2010FIRY01,2007WATI01'
'magic', 115, 141, 2, '2009JISI01,2010PERE01'
'magic', 116, 136, 2, '2010KIUY01,2010GOLD01'
'magic', 116, 137, 2, '2008BARA02,2009PAUL01'
'magic', 116, 199, 2, '2008TANM01,2010YINF01'
'magic', 118, 127, 2, '2009XIAY01,2009SATR01'
'magic', 119, 127, 2, '2009CONT01,2011SHIY01'
'magic', 119, 131, 2, '2010STOI01,2005PEER01'
'magic', 119, 147, 2, '2010APAG01,2007LAIR01'
'magic', 121, 127, 2, '2007HESS01,2008FURU01'
'magic', 121, 129, 2, '2008LINM03,2011HAOY01'
'magic', 121, 147, 2, '2010WUKE01,2009THIE04'
'magic', 121, 181, 2, '2010RAMA10,2008CHUN04'
'magic', 122, 128, 2, '2006EIDE01,2008TOTH02'
'magic', 122, 141, 2, '2006TABU02,2008SEAR02'
'magic', 122, 153, 2, '2009LUYU01,2008WEST02'
'magic', 125, 134, 2, '2010LVCH01,2011DECH01'
'magic', 125, 137, 2, '2008MORE01,2008ZIMM01'
'magic', 125, 143, 2, '2009TAND02,2009LARK01'
'magic', 125, 149, 2, '2010BANK01,2009HUAA01'
'magic', 125, 228, 2, '2011CAMP02,2009YAOJ01'
'magic', 127, 143, 2, '2011LUCA01,2008WITG01'
'magic', 127, 146, 2, '2010HINK01,2009XUQI01'
'magic', 127, 177, 2, '2008BORR01,2007HUBE01'
'magic', 127, 192, 2, '2010MAZI01,2008WAIM01'
'magic', 128, 145, 2, '2008PHEL01,2008PANG01'
'magic', 128, 173, 2, '2009IOOS01,2009CAIY01'
'magic', 130, 134, 2, '2010FANY01,2007FAZE01'
'magic', 130, 136, 2, '2009XUAN03,2010DAOH01'
'magic', 130, 159, 2, '2009KORB01,2008WONE01'
'magic', 130, 173, 2, '2010ADHI01,2007AGUA01'
'magic', 131, 138, 2, '2009SHEP01,2009BERM01'
'magic', 131, 196, 2, '2011SYAH01,2010SHIN02'
'magic', 133, 148, 2, '2010CAOG01,2009KIEL01'
'magic', 133, 149, 2, '2009SHAO02,2011SALE01'
'magic', 133, 155, 2, '2009MORI05,2010LIBO01'
'magic', 133, 192, 2, '2007ALIS01,2009BETT01'
'magic', 134, 161, 2, '2011CHEN30,2010LISI03'
'magic', 134, 167, 2, '2011KALD01,2009SZAB01'
'magic', 134, 187, 2, '2010MELL01,2009SUNM02'
'magic', 134, 216, 2, '2007JARA01,2011YANG01'
'magic', 134, 220, 2, '2010POLL01,2011WICA01'
'magic', 136, 149, 2, '2010LIUJ04,2011WIRA02'
'magic', 136, 161, 2, '2011SEEL01,2006SUGA01'
'magic', 136, 180, 2, '2011LIYI01,2008TORR02'
'magic', 138, 144, 2, '2010WANG71,2009JIRU02'
'magic', 138, 167, 2, '2010WUIF01,2007CERP02'
'magic', 138, 183, 2, '2007LUCH01,2010LEIJ01'
'magic', 138, 211, 2, '2010LAND01,2011HUOZ01'
'magic', 138, 213, 2, '2010HUYN04,2005LIAO01'
'magic', 140, 146, 2, '2008LIBI01,2011ZHUK01'
'magic', 140, 149, 2, '2007BRUS01,2011KOTL01'
'magic', 140, 150, 2, '2008BROW01,2009WANG66'
'magic', 140, 153, 2, '2011YORI01,2007EHRI01'
'magic', 140, 156, 2, '2010VARA02,2005STUD01'
'magic', 140, 164, 2, '2008YANG09,2009LIUY10'
'magic', 141, 148, 2, '2011HUYI03,2010TANG02'
'magic', 141, 154, 2, '2009ZAND01,2010WING01'
'magic', 141, 188, 2, '2010HEND01,2009KANL01'
'magic', 141, 209, 2, '2010LIAN08,2009WANG05'
'magic', 141, 231, 2, '2009LIUD02,2010YUWE01'
'magic', 142, 182, 2, '2009GEBE01,2005GREE02'
'magic', 143, 153, 2, '2011PUTR06,2010XUEF01'
'magic', 143, 154, 2, '2009NGUY08,2010DONG04'
'magic', 143, 155, 2, '2010CHRI03,2010SPEL01'
'magic', 143, 156, 2, '2010ROTH01,2008QINF01'
'magic', 143, 167, 2, '2010ZHOU11,2007NELS03'
'magic', 143, 180, 2, '2010MILE01,2010HANS05'
'magic', 144, 158, 2, '2009BAKA01,2010ZHAN41'
'magic', 144, 168, 2, '2008ORTE02,2009KRUP01'
'magic', 144, 174, 2, '2009WRIG02,2011HUPE01'
'magic', 144, 187, 2, '2008LEUN01,2010LINT01'
'magic', 144, 194, 2, '2008BUUS01,2011DONA02'
'magic', 144, 210, 2, '2010WITT01,2009GOMB01'
'magic', 146, 179, 2, '2006AKIY01,2009LEVY02'
'magic', 146, 180, 2, '2010KOTC01,2011LEAL01'
'magic', 146, 195, 2, '2011ULIN01,2009PITA01'
'magic', 147, 162, 2, '2010SCHM01,2009KEEY01'
'magic', 147, 177, 2, '2010EVEL01,2011KIMN01'
'magic', 147, 180, 2, '2010HUAN06,2008ZIEL01'
'magic', 147, 184, 2, '2008TURN02,2011WOOD01'
'magic', 147, 186, 2, '2009SUPA01,2011DETE01'
'magic', 147, 199, 2, '2007ALIW01,2006ZAWI01'
'magic', 148, 200, 2, '2009HOUY01,2003LIDO01'
'magic', 150, 157, 2, '2010WALT01,2010ZHAN55'
'magic', 150, 158, 2, '2009HARS02,2009SIEW01'
'magic', 150, 164, 2, '2011DENI01,2009DWOR03'
'magic', 150, 167, 2, '2007POLI01,2009YONG02'
'magic', 150, 168, 2, '2010SRIT01,2010KETA01'
'magic', 150, 169, 2, '2007JIPT01,2010KILB03'
'magic', 150, 171, 2, '2010WEIZ01,2011FAIS02'
'magic', 150, 172, 2, '2005UEDA01,2008DELV01'
'magic', 150, 176, 2, '2011CECC01,2005SZAB01'
'magic', 150, 184, 2, '2009KONV01,2009RUFF02'
'magic', 152, 168, 2, '2011KITL01,2010YUEY01'
'magic', 152, 218, 2, '2009WANG21,2010ALEG01'
'magic', 153, 161, 2, '2008LINE02,2010WORD01'
'magic', 153, 167, 2, '2004CONN01,2007MING02'
'magic', 153, 168, 2, '2007POLS01,2008GROM01'
'magic', 153, 171, 2, '2009HUBE01,2008YUAN02'
'magic', 153, 177, 2, '2007LOPE01,2009XUEW01'
'magic', 153, 188, 2, '2008SANC03,2010GUIQ01'
'magic', 153, 249, 2, '2010CHIE01,2010LUXI01'
'magic', 155, 164, 2, '2011HERM02,2009HEEG01'
'magic', 155, 171, 2, '2008MORE02,2009HUAN19'
'magic', 155, 180, 2, '2009SUKH01,2007SHIU02'
'magic', 155, 187, 2, '2010ANTO02,2009HEIL01'
'magic', 155, 188, 2, '2009TESS01,2010PERE05'
'magic', 155, 224, 2, '2011RACH01,2011HAPA01'
'magic', 155, 226, 2, '2011SYDO01,2010SANC01'
'magic', 155, 236, 2, '2009MARK03,2006GOUS01'
'magic', 156, 190, 2, '2011SUXI01,2008WERM02'
'magic', 156, 256, 2, '2011ZHAN11,2010DURA01'
'magic', 158, 175, 2, '2009KELE01,2011HUMA01'
'magic', 158, 195, 2, '2010REES01,2010CIVI01'
'magic', 158, 234, 2, '2009CHAN03,2009BART03'
'magic', 159, 168, 2, '2010YUAN02,2010DOLP01'
'magic', 159, 177, 2, '2010CAFO01,2006LECK01'
'magic', 159, 186, 2, '2010OLSC01,2009LIAN03'
'magic', 159, 201, 2, '2010AREL01,2011SARD01'
'magic', 159, 225, 2, '2010WAND01,2011RUIZ02'
'magic', 159, 243, 2, '2010GAFF01,2011REIN01'
'magic', 159, 255, 2, '2010YANG12,2010STHR01'
'magic', 161, 167, 2, '2010HULL01,2011PETE02'
'magic', 161, 173, 2, '2011GELF01,2010WEIL01'
'magic', 161, 182, 2, '2009KOCH01,2010TRIN02'
'magic', 161, 185, 2, '2010TIGG01,2010LOBO01'
'magic', 161, 189, 2, '2010MINE01,2007SCHO02'
'magic', 161, 195, 2, '2009CARS01,2008OMYO01'
'magic', 161, 206, 2, '2009PLIT01,2007EPST01'
'magic', 161, 214, 2, '2011PAPP01,2010PROT01'
'magic', 161, 232, 2, '2007LUND01,2008RUTH01'
'magic', 163, 184, 2, '2011COME01,2011DION01'
'magic', 163, 185, 2, '2009MEPA01,2008RHOD02'
'magic', 163, 189, 2, '2010DJAU01,2009ZWAE01'
'magic', 163, 203, 2, '2010VINN01,2009GONZ03'
'magic', 163, 206, 2, '2011SANT03,2010HUIF01'
'magic', 163, 272, 2, '2011YUHA01,2011HEZH02'
'magic', 165, 170, 2, '2010LAMU01,2011SZAC01'
'magic', 165, 181, 2, '2011CARA01,2010IVAN01'
'magic', 165, 190, 2, '2010CHEN62,2008LILL01'
'magic', 166, 285, 2, '2010LIUK01,2009WUYI01'
'magic', 168, 184, 2, '2008JOHN02,2010SIKO01'
'magic', 168, 191, 2, '2011TRAN09,2008POTR01'
'magic', 169, 211, 2, '2009PREE02,2011WENS01'
'magic', 169, 234, 2, '2011OSPI01,2009GOOD01'
'magic', 171, 188, 2, '2007HOLM02,2010TILL03'
'magic', 171, 201, 2, '2010YIDA01,2009RONG01'
'magic', 171, 212, 2, '2009GROL01,2008PENT01'
'magic', 171, 301, 2, '2011ZHAO01,2004BECH01'
'magic', 171, 314, 2, '2011MAWA01,2010ALDA02'
'magic', 172, 183, 2, '2011HANW01,2011SARN01'
'magic', 172, 217, 2, '2008PANJ02,2010WHEL01'
'magic', 172, 219, 2, '2010GOLU01,2007DESM01'
'magic', 172, 259, 2, '2008WOJT01,2008WUKU01'
'magic', 175, 189, 2, '2005DAYN01,2009AZRA01'
'magic', 175, 194, 2, '2011WEIL01,2011COLI01'
'magic', 175, 209, 2, '2011IRDA01,2010WUNS01'
'magic', 175, 223, 2, '2009WUPA01,2010NOWA01'
'magic', 177, 214, 2, '2010MILB01,2011GRAN01'
'magic', 177, 239, 2, '2010WANG72,2010TIAN09'
'magic', 177, 243, 2, '2010MCCU02,2009LIKU01'
'magic', 178, 188, 2, '2009OSTA01,2010CHON01'
'magic', 178, 193, 2, '2009SHAH03,2010WOMA01'
'magic', 178, 194, 2, '2010GARC05,2007BURN02'
'magic', 178, 195, 2, '2011MORE01,2011LOHE01'
'magic', 178, 196, 2, '2009BJOR01,2008LUOH01'
'magic', 178, 202, 2, '2011TOMA01,2010FENN01'
'magic', 178, 234, 2, '2010MAOC01,2008CABA03'
'magic', 178, 276, 2, '2010CHEN61,2011HUAN13'
'magic', 178, 281, 2, '2008SIMP02,2007ZEZH01'
'magic', 180, 239, 2, '2009WANG03,2010ZHOU07'
'magic', 180, 258, 2, '2008MIHA01,2008KUCS01'
'magic', 180, 286, 2, '2010RAKH01,2008LIDA01'
'magic', 180, 300, 2, '2009BARB01,2010LIYU03'
'magic', 181, 187, 2, '2007OOBA01,2009HEYO01'
'magic', 181, 214, 2, '2008BRID01,2011IVAN01'
'magic', 181, 244, 2, '2010BERT01,2010MASH01'
'magic', 183, 200, 2, '2009GERL01,2005HSUA01'
'magic', 183, 201, 2, '2010GYEN01,2009KENT02'
'magic', 183, 222, 2, '2006ARAK02,2011APON01'
'magic', 183, 238, 2, '2008PAWL01,2010TERL02'
'magic', 184, 204, 2, '2011CAST02,2010SHIN01'
'magic', 184, 214, 2, '2010ESPI02,2010JOHA02'
'magic', 184, 276, 2, '2011JIND01,2010ZURO01'
'magic', 186, 202, 2, '2008CHOI04,2009CHAT02'
'magic', 186, 240, 2, '2008WANG20,2008JINX01'
'magic', 188, 267, 2, '2009SAVC01,2010JIAX01'
'magic', 190, 234, 2, '2008VELA01,2011DEMO02'
'magic', 191, 221, 2, '2007TANG01,2009BAIL01'
'magic', 191, 227, 2, '2008ZHAN05,2008KARL01'
'magic', 191, 229, 2, '2009PANN01,2010TRAN11'
'magic', 193, 275, 2, '2008POHL01,2011ZVON01'
'magic', 194, 223, 2, '2010JOSE03,2009GLOE01'
'magic', 194, 224, 2, '2007LIJO01,2010JAVI01'
'magic', 194, 228, 2, '2009BILI01,2009KERK01'
'magic', 194, 258, 2, '2009MOIR01,2010WANG68'
'magic', 194, 259, 2, '2003RUET01,2010JIAZ01'
'magic', 194, 291, 2, '2008LIUG01,2008WUJI02'
'magic', 196, 219, 2, '2010YUEN01,2005UPAD02'
'magic', 196, 250, 2, '2010RADI02,2008OZER01'
'magic', 197, 252, 2, '2007YITI01,2008TROM02'
'magic', 200, 234, 2, '2009MANZ01,2011HEEK01'
'magic', 200, 299, 2, '2009LEST01,2010OMIL01'
'magic', 202, 217, 2, '2011MACL01,2009BOIS01'
'magic', 202, 226, 2, '2006MATH01,2006CHAN01'
'magic', 202, 312, 2, '2009LITI01,2009YANG17'
'magic', 203, 232, 2, '2008BAAM01,2010OMUL01'
'magic', 203, 244, 2, '2007LAFE01,2009LICH01'
'magic', 203, 245, 2, '2005BROW01,2011FIRA01'
'magic', 203, 260, 2, '2005HALL01,2008BAKE03'
'magic', 205, 226, 2, '2010HEQI01,2008LINT01'
'magic', 205, 230, 2, '2011NGUY09,2009JONE01'
'magic', 205, 268, 2, '2009CICH01,2007TSUK01'
'magic', 205, 273, 2, '2009UNZU01,2011BOUD01'
'magic', 206, 239, 2, '2008WILL02,2010RICH04'
'magic', 208, 281, 2, '2010FREI02,2010KEVI01'
'magic', 208, 309, 2, '2011MAIC01,2009WANG75'
'magic', 208, 344, 2, '2007TYER01,2009SING07'
'magic', 209, 258, 2, '2007KUPF01,2010FANG05'
'magic', 211, 232, 2, '2008BARG01,2009TOLO01'
'magic', 213, 241, 2, '2009STAN01,2009FANJ01'
'magic', 213, 243, 2, '2010LEEJ05,2011NADI01'
'magic', 213, 278, 2, '2010BEHR01,2010STRO01'
'magic', 213, 358, 2, '2011UBAI01,2010REYN01'
'magic', 215, 255, 2, '2009HILD01,2009VERG02'
'magic', 216, 246, 2, '2011FUEN01,2009ISHI02'
'magic', 216, 270, 2, '2010HANS06,2011LEQU01'
'magic', 216, 274, 2, '2009EHRE01,2010SAND02'
'magic', 219, 289, 2, '2009PREE01,2010LONG01'
'magic', 221, 267, 2, '2010OKIV01,2007GUNW01'
'magic', 221, 286, 2, '2006ADAM01,2009MANN01'
'magic', 221, 302, 2, '2010COLL03,2010HYNE01'
'magic', 227, 353, 2, '2010GOSS01,2011SAMU01'
'magic', 227, 443, 2, '2009SATO02,2010TERR01'
'magic', 231, 305, 2, '2009MCHA01,2006CORR01'
'magic', 233, 369, 2, '2009GARC02,2010BURN01'
'magic', 234, 277, 2, '2009JOON01,2011ZHAN24'
'magic', 241, 363, 2, '2008ULME01,2011PHAM02'
'magic', 246, 300, 2, '2009ARGE01,2008LOFT01'
'magic', 256, 355, 2, '2007MOLI01,2008GALL02'
'magic', 259, 320, 2, '2010REIS01,2007PETO01'
'magic', 259, 452, 2, '2011LIWE02,2009FENG05'
'magic', 261, 300, 2, '2009OKAY01,2006BINE01'
'magic', 272, 337, 2, '2009KUNC01,2009HAES01'
'magic', 281, 321, 2, '2010GIER02,2009CHAO03'
'magic', 369, 459, 2, '2010DICK01,2010KOHL01'
'mmagic', 258, 309, 2, '2008LIUS01,2009WUBI01'
'mmagic', 296, 373, 2, '2010ALFA04,2009CHUN05'
'mmagic', 308, 350, 2, '2005MILE01,2009DEZS01'
'mmagic', 313, 381, 2, '2009CHEN36,2010YANX02'
'mmagic', 327, 369, 2, '2006MATI02,2010WAND03'
'mmagic', 388, 466, 2, '2009SZAB01,2011LELE01'
'mmagic', 388, 471, 2, '2006ZAWI01,2009ZHAN48'
'mmagic', 388, 502, 2, '2008WAGN01,2009KRUU01'
'mmagic', 402, 512, 2, '2009BEDR01,2010ZHAN10'
'mmagic', 403, 491, 2, '2011SIMO01,2010HANM01'
'mmagic', 431, 486, 2, '2005HANT01,2010GARC05'
'mmagic', 433, 568, 2, '2010THOM03,2005HEND01'
'mmagic', 446, 566, 2, '2009SILV01,2010LIYI03'
'mmagic', 447, 588, 2, '2008DONG06,2010FAIR01'
'mmagic', 481, 565, 2, '2011FEBR01,2011CAFO01'
'pyram', 813, 1088, 2, '2010CANT02,2011CHAN03'
'pyram', 819, 1275, 2, '2010ROIG02,2010DAVI01'
'pyram', 1219, 1555, 2, '2010BEYE01,2010TULU01'
'pyram', 1331, 2100, 2, '2010MAHE02,2011WONG02'
'pyram', 1505, 1648, 2, '2007GUIL02,2011UTOM01'
'pyram', 2380, 2796, 2, '2011DEMO02,2011MCGA01'
'sq1', 3816, 5272, 2, '2009HAYS01,2009SMIT06'

Sorted by eventId, groupsize, single, average


----------



## Evan Liu (Nov 30, 2011)

Benyó said:


> i tied once my 5x5 avg (1:15.46), and missed the single by 0.26 (1:08.02 vs 1:08.28)


This is a different stat that I have been wondering about for a while.
Philipp Weyer has tied his 3x3 competition best average 3 times at 10.28 without improving it (well, twice after initially getting it). (He also got 8.31 as his best single twice before improving it.)
I'm not sure if tying a PB twice is rare (especially for single), but what about three times? Has anyone done it more than three times?


----------



## cubersmith (Nov 30, 2011)

Bryan said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...f-America-2011&p=535608&viewfull=1#post535608


 
Thats actually quite a nice story.


----------



## cubersmith (Nov 30, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Currently you're a magic-partner (1.21/1.27) of Takuya Furukawa. Of the 15996 people in the database, 979 have at least one partner.
> 
> Adam Demopoulos has competed in only five events and has a partner in three of them:
> 3x3: 28.52/31.34 with Bill Leung (who has competed in only one event!)
> ...


 
What do you mean partners?


----------



## Stefan (Nov 30, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> What do you mean partners?


 
What we've been talking about the last ten or so posts.


----------



## Carrot (Nov 30, 2011)

Stefan, I would have asked you to redo the mega/4x4x4 list, but unfortunately I improved my 4x4x4 single AND average by A LOT :'(


----------



## fastcubesolver (Nov 30, 2011)

At Yale 2010, i got a 12.30 OH single, but ended up with an avg of 25.95. My hand was a little shaky.


----------



## Sebastien (Dec 2, 2011)

Stefan said:


> I've been thinking about linking to a longer version of each of those stats, might do that and make this one show the top 100.



Hey Stefan, any progress here?


Btw, I have got 6 consecutive first places in FMC atm. Has this been done before?


----------



## AndersB (Dec 2, 2011)

fastcubesolver said:


> At Yale 2010, i got a 12.30 OH single, but ended up with an avg of 25.95. My hand was a little shaky.


 
Then you should see my average in magic from last weekend. 1.65 single and around 20 in average XD. Problem was a 47.xx, where a string jumped out, and a DNF...


----------



## bluecloe45 (Dec 22, 2011)

*Funny WCA Profiles*

Post the oddest WCA profiles here. 
I will start with a few.

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010ENDA01

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010GOEL01

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010PEER01


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 22, 2011)

lolfake - ABatmanGuy


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 22, 2011)

bluecloe45 said:


> Post the oddest WCA profiles here.
> I will start with a few.
> 
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010ENDA01
> ...



haochingconglemexicane

Dikshit has no solves LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 22, 2011)

What would happen to an ID if a person only had a first name and it was < 4 letters? Has that already happened?


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 22, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> What would happen to an ID if a person only had a first name and it was < 4 letters? Has that already happened?


Yes, and they had to settle for a 9-character ID. 
http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011EDO01


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 22, 2011)

what if there are some records that are the same for 4 or 5 years like magic stuck at .69 and 2x2 stuck at .69 would they conclude that the fastest time ever or what?


----------



## asportking (Dec 22, 2011)

Michael Womack said:


> what if there are some records that are the same for 4 or 5 years like magic stuck at .69 and 2x2 stuck at .69 would they conclude that the fastest time ever or what?


No. Unless the record is .01 seconds, the record can always be broken.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 23, 2011)

Milán Baticz is the only one who is top 100 in everything:







I first noticed it in the top 10 sums.

And wtf you need to be sub1 to be top 100 in magic. I still remember the golden days of getting WRs with 1.30 or so.


----------



## Escher (Dec 23, 2011)

Does Milan not need a 5x5BLD success first?

Or are events without a non-DNF result not counting?

I wonder if there are more people who are top 100 in all of their events but only in the few they compete in.


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 23, 2011)

Well even without the 5BLD success he's still tied 52nd in the world with DNF lol.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 23, 2011)

Escher said:


> Does Milan not need a 5x5BLD success first?


 
Oh darn, I didn't realize that his 52 in the top 10 statistic is red.


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 23, 2011)

If 5BLD doesn't count, Dan Koen is there with him for that title.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 23, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> If 5BLD doesn't count, Dan Koen is there with him for that title.


 
What title? Can't be top-100-in-everything, as he has a 101 and a 113.


----------



## Florian (Dec 23, 2011)

USA needs FewestMoves and MultiBlind WorldRecord to have a (current of past) WorldRecord in every discipline.


----------



## bamilan (Dec 25, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Oh darn, I didn't realize that his 52 in the top 10 statistic is red.


 
Just wait for my next comp 

Btw I've just seen that Yuxuan Wang got a magic round like this: 0.80 0.80 0.83 0.81 0.80, so 0.80 single and 0.80 average. Did it happen with somebody else too?
And could somebody please make a ranking list of the highest number of cubes tried in multiblind? (Zane had 23 success, I'm just interested in if anybody else has ever tried at least 23  )


----------



## Stefan (Dec 25, 2011)

bamilan said:


> Btw I've just seen that Yuxuan Wang got a magic round like this: 0.80 0.80 0.83 0.81 0.80, so 0.80 single and 0.80 average. Did it happen with somebody else too?



Lukas Vogl, Pyraminx: 14.59, 14.59, 14.59, 14.59, 14.59 (likely false, I'll tell Ron)
Baramee Pookcharoen, Magic: 1.25, 1.27, 1.25, 1.25, 1.25



bamilan said:


> And could somebody please make a ranking list of the highest number of cubes tried in multiblind? (Zane had 23 success, I'm just interested in if anybody else has ever tried at least 23  )



All attempts of 18 or more cubes:


```
+-----------+----------------------------+----------------------------+
| attempted | personName                 | competitionId              |
+-----------+----------------------------+----------------------------+
|        25 | Zane Carney                | MelbourneCubeDay2011       |
|        21 | Zane Carney                | WC2011                     |
|        19 | Marcell Endrey             | WC2011                     |
|        18 | Aron Puddy-Mathew          | AustralianNationals2011    |
|        18 | Chester Lian               | USNationals2011            |
|        18 | Chester Lian               | USNationals2011            |
|        18 | Chester Lian               | USNationals2010            |
|        18 | Jakob Kogler               | GermanNationals2011        |
|        18 | Kai Jiptner                | MunichOpen2010             |
|        18 | Kai Jiptner                | CzechOpen2011              |
|        18 | Muhammad Iril Khairul Anam | IndonesianChampionship2010 |
|        18 | Tim Habermaas              | DusseldorfOpen2011         |
|        18 | Tim Habermaas              | CzechOpen2011              |
|        18 | Tim Habermaas              | GermanNationals2011        |
+-----------+----------------------------+----------------------------+

select round(99-(val-val%10000000)/10000000)+2*val%100 attempted, personName, competitionId
from
((select personName, competitionId, value1 val from results where eventId='333mbf') union all
(select personName, competitionId, value2 val from results where eventId='333mbf') union all
(select personName, competitionId, value3 val from results where eventId='333mbf')) helper
where val>0
order by 1 desc, 2
limit 14
```


----------



## aronpm (Dec 25, 2011)

bamilan said:


> And could somebody please make a ranking list of the highest number of cubes tried in multiblind? (Zane had 23 success, I'm just interested in if anybody else has ever tried at least 23  )


 
I don't have the statistics but I am fairly sure that the second highest number is 19, by Marcell Endrey, and then 18, by Tim Habermaas and myself.

EDIT: Ah, ninja'd by Stefan


----------



## bamilan (Dec 26, 2011)

What is the longest series of rankings achieved by the same person in "all results" in any of the events?
(I mean if it the ranking was 1.a, 2.a, 3.b, 4.a, 5.b, 6.b, 7.b, 8.a => then the answer would be 'b' with 3)


----------



## Maniac (Dec 26, 2011)

What is the most common name? How many people have the same exact first and last name?


----------



## qqwref (Dec 26, 2011)

bamilan said:


> What is the longest series of rankings achieved by the same person in "all results" in any of the events?
> (I mean if it the ranking was 1.a, 2.a, 3.b, 4.a, 5.b, 6.b, 7.b, 8.a => then the answer would be 'b' with 3)


In 3x3avg, Feliks has 9 in a row.

Depending on how you order it, Yuxuan Wang can have up to 13 in Magic single (6x 0.80, 7x 0.81).


----------



## Mr.Toad (Dec 27, 2011)

Maniac said:


> What is the most common name? How many people have the same exact first and last name?


Same first name:

```
+-------------+--------+
| firstName   | people |
+-------------+--------+
| Daniel      |    163 |
| David       |    129 |
| Muhammad    |    115 |
| Michael     |    109 |
| Kevin       |     85 |
| Lee         |     76 |
| Andrew      |     72 |
| Alex        |     70 |
| Kim         |     64 |
| Peter       |     59 |
| Ryan        |     59 |
| Adam        |     57 |
| Thomas      |     55 |
| Chris       |     50 |
| James       |     50 |
| Alexander   |     49 |
| Jason       |     49 |
| John        |     49 |
| Jonathan    |     49 |
| Christian   |     46 |
| José        |     43 |
| Brian       |     41 |
| Mark        |     41 |
| Joshua      |     39 |
| Eric        |     38 |
| Jacob       |     38 |
| Matthew     |     38 |
| Patrick     |     37 |
| Justin      |     36 |
| Richard     |     36 |
| Nicolas     |     35 |
| Brandon     |     34 |
| Juan        |     34 |
| Benjamin    |     33 |
| Luis        |     33 |
| Aaron       |     32 |
| Carlos      |     32 |
| Paul        |     32 |
| Ivan        |     31 |
| Sebastian   |     31 |
| Simon       |     31 |
| Victor      |     31 |
| Javier      |     30 |
| Martin      |     30 |
| Nguy?n      |     30 |
| Marco       |     29 |
| Nathan      |     29 |
| Nick        |     29 |
| Park        |     29 |
| William     |     29 |
| Ben         |     28 |
| Christopher |     28 |
| Gabriel     |     28 |
| Jorge       |     28 |
| Max         |     28 |
| Tim         |     28 |
| Anthony     |     27 |
| Joseph      |     27 |
| Yi          |     27 |
| Dan         |     26 |
| Lucas       |     26 |
| Sam         |     26 |
| Steven      |     26 |
| Tan         |     26 |
| Yu          |     26 |
| Adrian      |     25 |
| Alejandro   |     25 |
| Félix       |     25 |
| Matt        |     25 |
| Micha?      |     25 |
| Mohammad    |     25 |
| Tyler       |     25 |
| Yang        |     25 |
| Jack        |     24 |
| Róbert      |     24 |
| Vincent     |     24 |
| Wei         |     24 |
| Andy        |     23 |
| Erik        |     23 |
| Josh        |     23 |
| Maria       |     23 |
| Andreas     |     22 |
| Choi        |     22 |
| Joe         |     22 |
| Miguel      |     22 |
| Gábor       |     21 |
| Jan         |     21 |
| Mike        |     21 |
| Nicholas    |     21 |
| Pablo       |     21 |
| Ahmad       |     20 |
| Felipe      |     20 |
| Kai         |     20 |
| Kyle        |     20 |
| Samuel      |     20 |
| Austin      |     19 |
| Bruno       |     19 |
| Chen        |     19 |
| Jeremy      |     19 |
| Jessica     |     19 |
+-------------+--------+
```

No more than 3 persons share the same full name:

```
+----------------+--------+
| name           | people |
+----------------+--------+
| Hao Wang       |      3 |
| Li Li          |      3 |
| Wei Wang       |      3 |
| Wei Zhang      |      3 |
| Zheng Li       |      3 |
+----------------+--------+
```


----------



## timeless (Dec 27, 2011)

Mr.Toad said:


> Same first name:
> 
> ```
> [/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Mr.Toad (Dec 27, 2011)

The first and last name lists are not very meaningful because in the database 'name' represents the full name and it's impossible to decide what's what. In some countries they have two last names, and many people have several first names too, and also the concept of 'first name' and 'last name' is different in some parts of the world.

Anyway, assuming that the first word is the first name, and the rest is the last name, this is the list for the most popular last names:

```
+-------------+--------+
| firstName   | people |
+-------------+--------+
| Wang (???)  |    143 |
| Li (???)    |    113 |
| Zhang (???) |    105 |
| Chen (???)  |    102 |
| Liu (???)   |     85 |
| Chen        |     79 |
| Wang        |     77 |
| Li          |     70 |
| Wu (???)    |     63 |
| Lin (???)   |     53 |
| Zhang       |     47 |
| Liu         |     46 |
| Huang (???) |     43 |
| Wu          |     43 |
| Lin         |     42 |
| Zhang (??)  |     42 |
| Wang (??)   |     41 |
| Lee         |     40 |
| Li (??)     |     40 |
| Yang (???)  |     38 |
| Xu (???)    |     37 |
| Zhao (???)  |     36 |
| Nguyen      |     35 |
| Liu (??)    |     31 |
| Lu (???)    |     28 |
| Kumar       |     27 |
| Huang       |     26 |
| Sun (???)   |     26 |
| Hu (???)    |     25 |
| Chan        |     24 |
| Chang       |     24 |
| Jiang (???) |     24 |
| Kim         |     24 |
| Yang (??)   |     24 |
| Wong        |     22 |
| Xu          |     22 |
| Zheng (???) |     22 |
| Zhou (???)  |     22 |
| Singh       |     21 |
| Zhu (???)   |     21 |
| Yu          |     20 |
| Yu (???)    |     20 |
| Johnson     |     19 |
| Chen (??)   |     18 |
| Gao (???)   |     18 |
| Lu          |     18 |
| Ma (???)    |     18 |
| Tran        |     18 |
| Wu (??)     |     18 |
| He (???)    |     17 |
| Liang (???) |     17 |
| Zhao        |     16 |
| Guo (???)   |     15 |
| Gupta       |     15 |
| Park        |     15 |
| Shah        |     15 |
| Yang        |     15 |
| Smith       |     14 |
| Xie (???)   |     14 |
| Xu (??)     |     14 |
| Zhu         |     14 |
| Agarwal     |     13 |
| Brown       |     13 |
| Cheng       |     13 |
| Jiang       |     13 |
| Luo (???)   |     13 |
| Shi (???)   |     13 |
| Sun         |     13 |
| Fan (???)   |     12 |
| Sharma      |     12 |
| Shi (??)    |     12 |
| Tang        |     12 |
| Zeng (???)  |     12 |
| Zhong (???) |     12 |
| Cao (???)   |     11 |
| Chang (???) |     11 |
| Du (???)    |     11 |
| Ho          |     11 |
| Jain        |     11 |
| Lai         |     11 |
| Lam         |     11 |
| Le          |     11 |
| Wei         |     11 |
| Young       |     11 |
| Zhao (??)   |     11 |
| Zheng (??)  |     11 |
| Zhou (??)   |     11 |
| Cai (???)   |     10 |
| Feng        |     10 |
| Han (???)   |     10 |
| He          |     10 |
| Hong        |     10 |
| Kang        |     10 |
| Qiu (???)   |     10 |
| Rodriguez   |     10 |
| Shen (???)  |     10 |
| Song (???)  |     10 |
| Tan         |     10 |
| Tian (???)  |     10 |
| Wei (???)   |     10 |
+-------------+--------+
```

About the Wang ID problem, it was close: 2009WANG85


----------



## Stefan (Dec 27, 2011)

Mr.Toad said:


> No more than 3 persons share the same full name:
> 
> ```
> +----------------+--------+
> ...



Actually, there are more:

Hao Wang
Kevin Lee
Li Li
Peng Zhang
Wei Li
Wei Wang
Wei Zhang
Yan Zhang
Yang Liu
Yiming Liu
Zheng Li


----------



## Mr.Toad (Dec 27, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Actually, there are more:
> 
> Hao Wang
> Kevin Lee
> ...



I wasn't considering those with a number at the end as equals... but even if you disregard the number, the biggest group has only three members


----------



## brunovervoort (Dec 27, 2011)

What is the lowest standard deviation on 4x4? (ranking please) I had a 0.46.


----------



## Pro94 (Dec 27, 2011)

brunovervoort said:


> What is the lowest standard deviation on 4x4? (ranking please) I had a 0.46.



1:14.41, 1:14.09, 1:15.53, 1:21.43, 1:14.81,

Right?
With 3x3 WCA used the format "mean of" instead of "average of" to calculate the standard deviation. So your SD should be higher.


----------



## cuber952 (Dec 27, 2011)

At a competition last year i had .60 standard deviation on 6x6. 

3:36.65 3:35.55 3:35.68


----------



## timeless (Dec 27, 2011)

cuber952 said:


> At a competition last year i had .60 standard deviation on 6x6.
> 
> 3:36.65 3:35.55 3:35.68


 
didnt someone with magic get 5 solves with the same times


----------



## cuber952 (Dec 27, 2011)

timeless said:


> isnt that .49


 
I typed them into QQtimer to find it. I don't know how to calculate standard deviation so i can't check it


----------



## brunovervoort (Dec 28, 2011)

Pro94 said:


> 1:14.41, 1:14.09, 1:15.53, 1:21.43, 1:14.81,
> 
> Right?
> With 3x3 WCA used the format "mean of" instead of "average of" to calculate the standard deviation. So your SD should be higher.


 
I calculated my SD with QQtimer, so I don't know it's the the correct SD.


----------



## Pro94 (Dec 28, 2011)

brunovervoort said:


> I calculated my SD with QQtimer, so I don't know it's the the correct SD.


 
qqTimer usually use format "avg. of" to calculate SD. 
Probably your SD, should be over 1.00 if we count all times.

At the moment i don't know if your SD with 5 times is the lowest (probably not); but i know that also your SD with 3 times isn't the lowest (Giovanni had a 0.2x SD), and i don't think that is the best.


----------



## Luis (Dec 29, 2011)

I would like to see a list of the youngest and oldest people getting a NR (at least; CR or WR by extension). I don't know whether this is difficult or not, but I would really appreciate it. (Disregard single records and focus in average records, if you find it easier.)


----------



## oranjules (Dec 29, 2011)

there isn't the age on the downloadable WCA database, so it's impossible for us to do :/


----------



## Luis (Dec 29, 2011)

I was told that some people have access to such info.


----------



## Carrot (Dec 29, 2011)

Luis said:


> I was told that some people have access to such info.


 
Stefan Pochmann


----------



## Stefan (Dec 29, 2011)

Luis said:


> I would like to see a list of the youngest and oldest people getting a NR (at least; CR or WR by extension)


 

```
8.9  Theethat Jaruwattanakun (ธีธัช จารุวัฒนกุล)
 8.9  Yui Tomita (富田唯依)
 9.0  Samuel Laire
 9.0  Dhanayush Raninga
10.1  Serhiy Sokhan
10.4  Bernett Orlando
10.6  Kim Hyun-Gyum
10.7  Renhard Julindra
10.8  Clement Setyabudhy
11.0  Isabel Urrego-Gomez

61.8  Mats Bergsten
48.9  Mike Hughey
47.3  Hans van der Zijden
46.8  Ton Dennenbroek
46.4  Takao Hashimoto (橋本貴夫)
45.7  Shuichi Kuroiwa (黒岩秀一)
45.3  Shuka Bergman
45.2  Maria Oey
45.1  Kenneth Gustavsson
44.9  Lars Petrus

select min(round(datediff(c.year*10000+c.month*100+c.day,p.year*10000+p.month*100+p.day)/365.25*10)/10), personName, min(datediff(c.year*10000+c.month*100+c.day,p.year*10000+p.month*100+p.day))
from Results, Persons p, Competitions c
where (regionalSingleRecord<>'' or regionalAverageRecord<>'') and p.day>0 and p.id=personId and c.id=competitionId
group by personId
order by 3;
For oldest, use max instead of min.
```

You're place 16 in the oldest-ranking.


----------



## Luis (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank you very much, Stefan.


----------



## Rune (Dec 29, 2011)

An off-topic question.
Supposingly, the name ธีธัช จารุวัฒนกุล is given in the Thai alphabet and transliterated (not transcribated as e.g. Chinese names!) into the Latin alphabet as Theethat Jaruwattanakun. It seems locical that Greec, Russian and other names should be treated in the same manner.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 29, 2011)

Rune said:


> An off-topic question.
> Supposingly, the name ธีธัช จารุวัฒนกุล is given in the Thai alphabet and transliterated (not transcribated as e.g. Chinese names!) into the Latin alphabet as Theethat Jaruwattanakun. It seems locical that Greec, Russian and other names should be treated in the same manner.


 
Yes, here's Russian Ilya Pankratov (Илья Панкратов).


----------



## oranjules (Dec 29, 2011)

and is it possible to have the same list for world champions ?


----------



## JackJ (Dec 29, 2011)

rowehessler said:


> Here's a weird one:
> Me and Yu Nakajima,
> both tied at one point with 8.72 single in 3x3
> now tied with 8.91 average in 3x3
> ...



From Feb '10 to April '10, Quanhui Li and I both had 23.09 singles and 25.20 averages. Both these times were set in the same round too.


----------



## MalusDB (Dec 30, 2011)

I wonder how many people have nobody else in the rankings having any of their names individually? As in I am Eamonn Neeson, and there is nobody called Eamonn or Neeson regardless of their other names. I doubt it's that rare really but I just searched to see if there was another Eamonn and I'm all alone ( or at least will be after I compete at the Irish open this spring!)


----------



## Rune (Dec 30, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Yes, here's Russian Ilya Pankratov (Илья Панкратов).


 Should the answer be taken as a joke?


----------



## Stefan (Dec 30, 2011)

Rune said:


> Should the answer be taken as a joke?


 
No, why? I just showed that indeed it's no problem for our software. If we get the native names of others, we can display them as well. I think the delegates were asked to collect and send us lists, but I don't know the progress of that.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 3, 2012)

985 Erik Akkersdijk
960 Lars Vandenbergh
918 Ron van Bruchem
915 Clément Gallet
746 Tim Reynolds
742 Ton Dennenbroek
697 Jeremy Fleischman
671 Tomasz Żołnowski
658 Bob Burton
645 Arnaud van Galen
645 Rowe Hessler

Guess.


----------



## thackernerd (Jan 3, 2012)

Stefan said:


> 985 Erik Akkersdijk
> 960 Lars Vandenbergh
> 918 Ron van Bruchem
> 915 Clément Gallet
> ...


 
Most competitions?


----------



## oranjules (Jan 3, 2012)

number of finals ? Number of medals is lower...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 3, 2012)

Counting solves?


----------



## Stefan (Jan 3, 2012)

Mike is close.

Edit: While thackernerd was very wrong, he gave me the idea of this:

991 Erik Akkersdijk
955 François Courtès
925 Arnaud van Galen
915 Clément Gallet
774 Sébastien Auroux
718 Lars Vandenbergh
661 Ron van Bruchem
644 Bob Burton
554 Bence Barát
530 Tim Reynolds

That's counting different events in one competition as different competitions, so in that sense that's "most competitions". And Erik might reach 1000 next time.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jan 3, 2012)

I was thinking valid 3x3x3 solves but a quick check on Bence revealed 103 3x3x3 appearances
103*5= maximum 515 solves...

EDIT bence is not in the original post, I was looking at the 2nd post 

So *valid 3x3 solves*

Whut? Bob only has one DNF????
Lars 2...
These 2003 cubers don't mess about...


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 3, 2012)

thackernerd said:


> Most competitions?


 
Not sure if serious


----------



## Bob (Jan 4, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> I was thinking valid 3x3x3 solves but a quick check on Bence revealed 103 3x3x3 appearances
> 103*5= maximum 515 solves...
> 
> EDIT bence is not in the original post, I was looking at the 2nd post
> ...


 
Hrmm...and I got that DNF two competitions ago. :/


----------



## Stefan (Jan 4, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> So *valid 3x3 solves*



Indeed. And here as well, Erik can reach 1000 at his next competition.



Cubenovice said:


> Whut? Bob only has one DNF????
> Lars 2...
> These 2003 cubers don't mess about...



Tyson is king:

```
+--------------------------+--------+------+-------------+
| Name                     | Solves | DNFs | average     |
+--------------------------+--------+------+-------------+
| Tyson Mao (???)          |    427 |    0 | 19.65402810 |
| Patrick Jameson          |    370 |    0 | 16.07621622 |
| Philippe Virouleau       |    330 |    0 | 16.45869697 |
| Kσre Krig                |    296 |    0 | 21.35594595 |
| Yu Nakajima (?? ?)       |    296 |    0 | 11.97875000 |
| Istvßn Kocza             |    287 |    0 | 26.83850174 |
| Ryan Patricio            |    283 |    0 | 16.96222615 |
| Yumu Tabuchi (????)      |    273 |    0 | 12.88018315 |
| Anthony Hsu              |    271 |    0 | 16.15678967 |
| Berit Brⁿster            |    270 |    0 | 27.49992593 |
| Dene Beardsley           |    265 |    0 | 16.77169811 |
| Erik Johnson             |    261 |    0 | 16.17681992 |
| Gilles van den Peereboom |    259 |    0 | 18.31610039 |
| Yuji Suse (????)         |    215 |    0 | 17.44841860 |
| Jean Pons                |    209 |    0 | 14.53679426 |
| Kalina Brzezi?ska        |    205 |    0 | 14.82634146 |
| AurΘlien Souchet         |    198 |    0 | 20.63378788 |
| Chris Hardwick           |    196 |    0 | 17.17714286 |
| Zbigniew Zborowski       |    194 |    0 | 19.66329897 |
| Tatsuya Ookubo (??? ??)  |    188 |    0 | 16.56106383 |
+--------------------------+--------+------+-------------+

select personName Name, solves Solves, dnfs DNFs, solveTimeSum/solves/100 average
from( select personName,
       sum((value1>0)+(value2>0)+(value3>0)+(value4>0)+(value5>0)) solves,
       sum(if(value1>0,value1,0)+if(value2>0,value2,0)+if(value3>0,value3,0)+if(value4>0,value4,0)+if(value5>0,value5,0)) solveTimeSum,
       sum((value1=-1)+(value2=-1)+(value3=-1)+(value4=-1)+(value5=-1)) dnfs
      from results
      where eventId='333'
      group by personId) helper
where dnfs=0
order by solves/dnfs desc, solves desc
limit 20;
```

And those with just one DNF:

```
+------------------------------------------------+--------+------+-------------+
| Name                                           | Solves | DNFs | average     |
+------------------------------------------------+--------+------+-------------+
| Jeremy Fleischman                              |    697 |    1 | 15.74035868 |
| Bob Burton                                     |    658 |    1 | 22.50925532 |
| Leyan Lo                                       |    627 |    1 | 16.20491228 |
| Bence Barßt                                    |    512 |    1 | 13.65773438 |
| Darren Kwong                                   |    377 |    1 | 15.71822281 |
| Piotr Frankowski                               |    358 |    1 | 15.47357542 |
| Justin Adsuara                                 |    322 |    1 | 14.86875776 |
| Marcin Jakubowski                              |    318 |    1 | 18.24842767 |
| Dßniel Varga                                   |    317 |    1 | 15.23302839 |
| Piotr Alexandrowicz                            |    316 |    1 | 15.35768987 |
| Jack Moseley                                   |    294 |    1 | 16.48962585 |
| Mario Laurent                                  |    269 |    1 | 20.88349442 |
| Nipat Charoenpholphant (??????? ?????????????) |    266 |    1 | 11.48729323 |
| Micha? Halczuk                                 |    252 |    1 | 14.12039683 |
| Cornelius Dieckmann                            |    249 |    1 | 11.84116466 |
| Simon Westlund                                 |    244 |    1 | 13.44430328 |
| Takumi Yoshida (?? ?)                          |    233 |    1 | 12.56600858 |
| Mateusz Burnicki                               |    231 |    1 | 17.24190476 |
| Daniel Chan                                    |    229 |    1 | 17.35925764 |
| John Brechon                                   |    224 |    1 | 16.43236607 |
+------------------------------------------------+--------+------+-------------+
```



That70sShowDude said:


> Not sure if serious



Precisely what I was thinking. Considered searching that image macro as well.



Bob said:


> Hrmm...and I got that DNF two competitions ago. :/


 
Get used to it, you're getting old.


----------



## Bob (Jan 5, 2012)

Stefan said:


> Tyson is king:
> 
> ```
> +--------------------------+--------+------+-------------+
> ...


 
Hrmm...then I WAS king by a couple hundred up until Princeton...do I have the longest streak of solves without a DNF then?


----------



## macky (Jan 5, 2012)

China: http://stats.cubing.net/most_common_wca_id_middles.php?regionId=China
1	WANG 203 
2	ZHAN 187 
3	CHEN 119
...
52	CHAN 6

USA: http://stats.cubing.net/most_common_wca_id_middles.php?regionId=USA
1	CHEN 35
2	CHAN 24
3	WANG 23
...
21	ZHAN 7

I guess a bunch of Chens/Chengs got romanized Chan/Chang when they came to the US, but how do you explain the Zhans/Zhangs? Jian/Jiang in the US list don't account for the drop. Maybe border officers suck and they also became Chans/Changs.


----------



## thackernerd (Jan 5, 2012)

That70sShowDude said:


> Not sure if serious




I was kind of serious. I didn't really spend much time thinking about it, I just kind of typed it.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 5, 2012)

Who has the lowest single as a fraction of average? (single/average) or the Highest?


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 5, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Who has the lowest single as a fraction of average? (single/average) or the Highest?


 
To make sure I understand you, like Charlie used to have? (10 single, 22 average).


----------



## oranjules (Jan 7, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM, for 3x3x3, I have the query, It works, but I don't know how to make the results pretty...


```
pbAvg 	pbSgl 	ratio  	personName 	personId 	personCountryId
4455 	4425 	1.0068 	Benjamin English 	2010ENGL01 	USA
3186 	3158 	1.0089 	Ankita Purnaye 	2010PURN01 	India
2672 	2646 	1.0098 	Matthew Rush 	2011RUSH01 	USA
4103 	4055 	1.0118 	YiLin Li (李宜霖) 	2011LIYI01 	China
3421 	3381 	1.0118 	Alberto Muñoz Prieto 	2008MUNO01 	Spain
3079 	3038 	1.0135 	Nguyễn Tấn Hưng 	2011HANG01 	Vietnam
1936 	1909 	1.0141 	Caspian Gustavsson 	2009GUST02 	Sweden
9289 	9159 	1.0142 	Bruna Aparecida de Oliveira 	2011OLIV01 	Brazil
2480 	2444 	1.0147 	Yuri Ijuin (伊集院有里) 	2011IJUI01 	Japan
1627 	1603 	1.0150 	Tuan Phong Tran 	2010TRAN08 	Vietnam
3632 	3577 	1.0154 	Atsushi Syouji (東海林 淳) 	2011SYOU01 	Japan
3581 	3519 	1.0176 	Nathan Grammel 	2009GRAM01 	USA
4229 	4155 	1.0178 	Dawid Luniewski 	2010LUNI01 	Poland
5859 	5753 	1.0184 	Jiashi Shen 	2008SHEN01 	China
4795 	4708 	1.0185 	Ming-Kai Kang 	2006KANG03 	Taiwan
2285 	2243 	1.0187 	Natthasit Kiatthaweeanand 	2009KIAT01 	Thailand
3004 	2947 	1.0193 	Zephaniah Ko 	2011KOZE02 	Canada
6613 	6483 	1.0201 	Zhichu Chen (陈之初) 	2011CHEN48 	China
3796 	3719 	1.0207 	Sebastian Harasim 	2010HARA01 	USA
3507 	3436 	1.0207 	David Hamilton 	2011HAMI02 	Ireland
2545 	2493 	1.0209 	Toshinobu Hirayama (平山寿信) 	2005HIRA02 	Japan
4766 	4668 	1.0210 	Gregorio Requena Torres 	2009TORR02 	Spain
2609 	2555 	1.0211 	Dexin Lu (卢德馨) 	2011LUDE01 	China
4746 	4646 	1.0215 	Jesua Jovan 	2010JOVA01 	Indonesia
2928 	2866 	1.0216 	Asger Christiansen 	2011CHRI02 	Denmark
3871 	3788 	1.0219 	Ádám Brett 	2009BRET01 	Hungary
2715 	2653 	1.0234 	James Shi 	2006SHIJ01 	USA
3212 	3138 	1.0236 	Jared Cruz 	2010CRUZ01 	USA
3983 	3890 	1.0239 	Zhixing Wang (王之星) 	2009WANG78 	China
2770 	2705 	1.0240 	Andres Francisco Garzon Sepulveda 	2011GARZ02 	Colombia

...

From the highest :
pbAvg 	pbSgl 	ratio 	personName 	personId 	personCountryId
6122 	2120 	2.8877 	Jake Kuli 	2008KULI01 	USA
18054 	6946 	2.5992 	Joelle Sostheim 	2009SOST01 	USA
21110 	8653 	2.4396 	Arthy Ramu 	2010RAMU02 	India
21311 	8943 	2.3830 	Sabine Holderer 	2007HOLD03 	Brazil
21563 	9325 	2.3124 	Florent Pichot 	2011PICH01 	France
5849 	2644 	2.2122 	Binyamin Peleg 	2011PELE01 	Israel
3407 	1541 	2.2109 	Julian Christian Anderson 	2011ANDE02 	Indonesia
6102 	2777 	2.1973 	Warm Yin 	2008YINW02 	China
28155 	12896 	2.1832 	Welson Wei 	2009WEIW01 	Canada
5496 	2519 	2.1818 	Liujun Wang (王刘俊) 	2011WANG41 	China
10662 	4891 	2.1799 	Micah Postma 	2011POST02 	USA
20507 	9447 	2.1707 	Rafik Akbar 	2010AKBA01 	Indonesia
20391 	9422 	2.1642 	Tan Lee Choo 	2011CHOO01 	Malaysia
14431 	6693 	2.1561 	Yuhan Peng (彭宇晗) 	2010PENG04 	China
14763 	6940 	2.1272 	Manuel San Martin 	2010MART10 	Chile
8064 	3843 	2.0984 	Cosmin Aurelian Paiu 	2010PAIU01 	Romania
7610 	3659 	2.0798 	Leonardo Demutti 	2011DEMU01 	Italy
4045 	1950 	2.0744 	Aidan Aronhime 	2011ARON01 	USA
6369 	3072 	2.0732 	Zhongqi Chen (陈钟麒) 	2008QICH01 	China
6266 	3030 	2.0680 	Genki Nakao (中尾元気) 	2011NAKA04 	Japan
15445 	7494 	2.0610 	Dian Hayati 	2011HAYA03 	Indonesia
13174 	6408 	2.0559 	Chad Wang 	2009WANG14 	USA
11146 	5440 	2.0489 	Suryakumar 	2010SURY01 	India
9720 	4752 	2.0455 	Patricio Benitez Lima 	2009LIMA02 	Mexico
5528 	2708 	2.0414 	Victor Calme 	2011CALM01 	France
12458 	6107 	2.0400 	Eva Nieto 	2008NIET01 	Spain
8001 	3966 	2.0174 	Diogo Lino de Souza 	2009SOUZ01 	Brazil
33137 	16491 	2.0094 	Ned Diamond 	2009DIAM01 	USA
8584 	4305 	1.9940 	Nicolás Bórquez 	2011BORQ01 	Chile
27277 	13727 	1.9871 	Sandra Regina da Conceicao Eliziario 	2010ELIZ02 	Brazil
```

SQL query : 


Spoiler





```
SELECT min( average ) AS pbAvg, min( best ) AS pbSgl, min( average ) / min( best ) AS ratio, personName, personId, personCountryId
FROM results
WHERE eventId =333
AND average >0
GROUP BY personName
ORDER BY ratio ASC [or DESC]
```


----------



## Stefan (Jan 7, 2012)

That query is flawed. You only consider singles in valid averages, but people can set their single record outside of valid averages. And you should group by id, not by name. And while the eventId check works like that, better put it in quotes because they're strings.

You can make it nicer by using the mysql command line tool with the -t parameter. Here's my current setup:

```
In file mysql.bat:

mysql -t --default-character-set=utf8 -hlocalhost -uUSER -pPASSWORD DATABASE < mysql.in > mysql.out

In file mysql.in:

SELECT pbAvg, pbSgl, pbAvg/pbSgl ratio, personName, personId, personCountryId
FROM (SELECT min(if(average>0,average,1111111111)) AS pbAvg, min(if(best>0,best,1111111111)) AS pbSgl, personName, personId, personCountryId
FROM results
WHERE eventId = '333'
GROUP BY personId) helper
WHERE pbAvg<1111111111 AND pbSgl<1111111111
ORDER BY ratio ASC
LIMIT 30
```

The output in mysql.out:

```
+-------+-------+--------+-----------------------------------+------------+-----------+
| pbAvg | pbSgl | ratio  | personName                        | personId   | countryId |
+-------+-------+--------+-----------------------------------+------------+-----------+
|  4455 |  4425 | 1.0068 | Benjamin English                  | 2010ENGL01 | USA       |
|  3186 |  3158 | 1.0089 | Ankita Purnaye                    | 2010PURN01 | India     |
|  2672 |  2646 | 1.0098 | Matthew Rush                      | 2011RUSH01 | USA       |
|  3421 |  3381 | 1.0118 | Alberto Muñoz Prieto              | 2008MUNO01 | Spain     |
|  4103 |  4055 | 1.0118 | YiLin Li (李宜霖)                 | 2011LIYI01 | China     |
|  3079 |  3038 | 1.0135 | Nguyễn Tấn Hưng                   | 2011HANG01 | Vietnam   |
|  1936 |  1909 | 1.0141 | Caspian Gustavsson                | 2009GUST02 | Sweden    |
|  9289 |  9159 | 1.0142 | Bruna Aparecida de Oliveira       | 2011OLIV01 | Brazil    |
|  2480 |  2444 | 1.0147 | Yuri Ijuin (伊集院有里)           | 2011IJUI01 | Japan     |
|  3632 |  3577 | 1.0154 | Atsushi Syouji (東海林 淳)        | 2011SYOU01 | Japan     |
|  3581 |  3519 | 1.0176 | Nathan Grammel                    | 2009GRAM01 | USA       |
|  4229 |  4155 | 1.0178 | Dawid Luniewski                   | 2010LUNI01 | Poland    |
|  5859 |  5753 | 1.0184 | Jiashi Shen                       | 2008SHEN01 | China     |
|  4795 |  4708 | 1.0185 | Ming-Kai Kang                     | 2006KANG03 | Taiwan    |
|  3004 |  2947 | 1.0193 | Zephaniah Ko                      | 2011KOZE02 | Canada    |
|  6613 |  6483 | 1.0201 | Zhichu Chen (陈之初)              | 2011CHEN48 | China     |
|  3796 |  3719 | 1.0207 | Sebastian Harasim                 | 2010HARA01 | USA       |
|  3507 |  3436 | 1.0207 | David Hamilton                    | 2011HAMI02 | Ireland   |
|  2545 |  2493 | 1.0209 | Toshinobu Hirayama (平山寿信)     | 2005HIRA02 | Japan     |
|  4766 |  4668 | 1.0210 | Gregorio Requena Torres           | 2009TORR02 | Spain     |
|  2609 |  2555 | 1.0211 | Dexin Lu (卢德馨)                 | 2011LUDE01 | China     |
|  4746 |  4646 | 1.0215 | Jesua Jovan                       | 2010JOVA01 | Indonesia |
|  2928 |  2866 | 1.0216 | Asger Christiansen                | 2011CHRI02 | Denmark   |
|  3871 |  3788 | 1.0219 | Ádám Brett                        | 2009BRET01 | Hungary   |
|  2715 |  2653 | 1.0234 | James Shi                         | 2006SHIJ01 | USA       |
|  3212 |  3138 | 1.0236 | Jared Cruz                        | 2010CRUZ01 | USA       |
|  3983 |  3890 | 1.0239 | Zhixing Wang (王之星)             | 2009WANG78 | China     |
|  2770 |  2705 | 1.0240 | Andres Francisco Garzon Sepulveda | 2011GARZ02 | Colombia  |
|  2509 |  2450 | 1.0241 | Lee Ka Hou                        | 2009HOUL01 | Malaysia  |
|  1522 |  1486 | 1.0242 | Joel Wong Jun Wen                 | 2009WENJ01 | Singapore |
+-------+-------+--------+-----------------------------------+------------+-----------+
```
Don't know why it's still not perfectly aligned here, it is in my mysql.out file.


----------



## Sessinator (Jan 7, 2012)

My first 3x3 solve in competition (which as fullstep) remained my fastest solve until the the time was broken 25 solves later. Has anyone else had a really long PB streak for their first solve in a competition?


----------



## Riley (Jan 9, 2012)

What's the longest break someone has taken from one competition to another, besides people who went to the World Championships in 1982?


----------



## Jakube (Jan 9, 2012)

Anthony Brooks has an official 5/5 Multi BLD but doesn´t appear in the WCA ranking.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 9, 2012)

Jakube said:


> Anthony Brooks has an official 5/5 Multi BLD but doesn´t appear in the WCA ranking.


 
He does, but as Anthony Searle:

67	Anthony Searle	5/5 47:22	Belize	Denver Open 2009


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 19, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...entId=777&regionId=&years=&pattern=&list=List
> If you scroll all the way down to Galanta Open 2009, it does not have a 7x7 event. http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=GalantaOpen2009


 
thats normal not all comps have 7x7 event also the 7x7 was to new then


----------



## Tomas1988 (Jan 19, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> No, you don't understand, I searched 7x7 event for all competitions in all years, meaning that all competitions listed should have the 7x7 event. The one mentioned, did not.


 
maybe they didn't have enough time for that event.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 19, 2012)

Look in the "events" drop down. It says 7x7.


----------



## Bob (Jan 19, 2012)

Hrmm...that brings up an interesting point. Perhaps those drop-down menus should be modified the actual events once the results are uploaded.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Jan 19, 2012)

Bob said:


> Hrmm...that brings up an interesting point. Perhaps those drop-down menus should be modified the actual events once the results are uploaded.



that is one thing i always thought too but i didnt think it was that important but they should do something about but


----------



## TMOY (Jan 20, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> Yes, I guess the event got cancelled though, like Tomas said, I think they didn't have enough time.


 
I think the reason is that the 6^3 and 7^3 events were originally supposed to be made official before the comp, but the release of the 2009 WCA rules got slightly delayed and as a result they still had to use the old rules. We also had a few problems at Swiss Open 2009 (which happened on the same WE) because of that.


----------



## Bob (Jan 23, 2012)

It's all fixed now. All competition drop down menus should reflect the events that were actually held.


----------



## ilikecubing (Jan 30, 2012)

Is this probably the longest name?

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012KRIS04


----------



## Pro94 (Jan 30, 2012)

3rd longest (37) if I counted it right.


----------



## cparlette (Jan 30, 2012)

Riley said:


> What's the longest break someone has taken from one competition to another, besides people who went to the World Championships in 1982?


 
I just competed in the River Hill Winter 2012, and my last competition before that was the Drexel Fall 2008. Are there any gaps longer than that?


----------



## Jakube (Jan 30, 2012)

ilikecubing said:


> Is this probably the longest name?
> 
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012KRIS04


 
Look here: Shortest/longest names


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jan 30, 2012)

cparlette said:


> I just competed in the River Hill Winter 2012, and my last competition before that was the Drexel Fall 2008. Are there any gaps longer than that?


 
A bit longer: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2005DUMA01


----------



## Sebastien (Jan 30, 2012)

looked up some people from WC2003 and found one quite fast: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003MORR02

~3 month longer gap than yours.

Also This gap is almost 5 years: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003BLON01

Quite the same as Michiel (I will not count the days now...): http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003EAST01

I'd still like to see the overall answer of Rileys question.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 30, 2012)

cparlette said:


> I just competed in the River Hill Winter 2012, and my last competition before that was the Drexel Fall 2008. Are there any gaps longer than that?



http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=1982RAZO01


----------



## Pro94 (Jan 30, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=1982RAZO01


 
Original question:


> What's the longest break someone has taken from one competition to another, besides people who went to the World Championships in 1982?


----------



## TMOY (Jan 31, 2012)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2004PECA01

Almost 5 years for him too.


----------



## Sebastien (Jan 31, 2012)

Congratz François, you got the current highscore! ;-)


----------



## Stefan (Jan 31, 2012)

6.92 years: Pierre Vandendriessche
6.80 years: Micael Hellberg
6.25 years: Evan Gates
5.37 years: Zsolt Vincze
5.06 years: Álvaro Ibánez Blas
4.98 years: Jean Pecassou
4.91 years: Jim Mittan
4.71 years: Michiel van der Blonk
4.68 years: Roger Lee
4.62 years: Chris Thiessen
4.54 years: Justin Eastman
4.41 years: Kyle Allaire


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 31, 2012)

I remember seeing some china comp that was devoted just to Magic and Master Magic


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 13, 2012)

I have a couple of lists I'd like to see: Most podiums at one competition. Most wins at one competition. I got 16 podiums, 10 wins at the weekend, but I'm almost certain that wouldn't top either list.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 13, 2012)

Sum of average/single ranks for everyone?
Ok this might be a bit much, maybe top 100(0)?

Also, I think this would be cool to have on your WCA profile page? Anyone agree?


----------



## @uguste (Feb 13, 2012)

Lyon Open 2011 : 
Bence got 17 podiums and 12 wins.


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 13, 2012)

@uguste said:


> Lyon Open 2011 :
> Bence got 17 podiums and 12 wins.


2nd in 5bld with a DNF shouldn't really count. But yeah, nice find


----------



## Pro94 (Feb 13, 2012)

Not exactly the same, but similar.

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?26121-Odd-WCA-stats&p=615780&viewfull=1#post615780


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 17, 2012)

Can someone please find out the number of males and the number of females in the WCA database, the mean best 3x3 average for a male/female, and the percentage of females that are sub20(# of sub20 females / # of females) and sub15 (# of sub15 females / # of females)? It'd be interesting data for this thread.


edit: thanks Stefan!


----------



## Stefan (Feb 17, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> Can someone please find out the number of males and the number of females in the WCA database, the mean best 3x3 average for a male/female, and the percentage of females that are sub20(# of sub20 females / # of females) and sub15 (# of sub15 females / # of females)? It'd be interesting data for this thread.


 

```
males        females
mean of best average:  39.17        1:06.65
number:                12782           1411
with sub20 average:     3295 (25.8%)    107 (7.6%)
with sub15 average:     1117  (8.7%)     25 (1.8%)
with sub10 average:       45  (0.35%)     1 (0.07%)

sub15 among sub20:      33.9%          23.4%
sub10 among sub15:       4.0%           4.0%

select count(*), sum(ba), sum(ba)/count(*)/100
from (select personId, min(average) ba
from Results, Persons
where eventId='333' and average>0 and Persons.id=personId and gender='f'
group by personId) helper
where ba<1500
```


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 17, 2012)

Less than 1 % of cubers have sub 10 average?


----------



## vcuber13 (Feb 17, 2012)

Does that surprise you?


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 18, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> Does that surprise you?


 
It does. 
Wonder what the percentage of sub 10 that is NOT cfop. Prob 0.00000000000000000001%


----------



## qqwref (Feb 18, 2012)

0% 

EDIT: owait, forgot BigGreen actually got a good official average. So about 2%.


----------



## cubernya (Feb 18, 2012)

qqwref said:


> 0%


 
BigGreen

Edit: Fail. You caught your mistake before I could post


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 18, 2012)

qqwref said:


> 0%
> 
> EDIT: owait, forgot BigGreen actually got a good official average. So about 2%.


 
Your logic...less than one percent can sub 10 and big green. 1 person is equal to 2 percent that sub 10s?


----------



## Hershey (Feb 18, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> Less than 1 % of cubers have sub 10 average?


 
We are the 99%! 
Maybe qqwref is just joking?


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 18, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> Your logic...less than one percent can sub 10 and big green. 1 person is equal to 2 percent that sub 10s?


 
45 sub 10 males, only one of which is confirmed non CFOP (BigGreen.)

1/45 ≈ .02 aka 2%


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 18, 2012)

Rpotts said:


> 45 sub 10 males, only one of which is confirmed non CFOP (BigGreen.)
> 
> 1/45 ≈ .02 aka 2%


 
righttt. either way very interesting.


----------



## aronpm (Feb 18, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> It does.
> Wonder what the percentage of sub 10 that is NOT cfop. Prob 0.00000000000000000001%


I don't understand how that can actually surprise you.

Also, if 0.00000000000000000001% is 1 person who is sub10 without CFOP that means there are 9,999,999,999,999,999,999,999 (about 10 sextillion or 10 billion billion) people who are sub10 with CFOP. People don't understand fractions :|


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 18, 2012)

aronpm said:


> I don't understand how that can actually surprise you.
> 
> Also, if 0.00000000000000000001% is 1 person who is sub10 without CFOP that means there are 9,999,999,999,999,999,999,999 (about 10 sextillion or 10 billion billion) people who are sub10 with CFOP. People don't understand fractions :|


 
I spam buttons at times.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 18, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> I spam buttons at times.



Instead of spamming the button, you could just hold it down and it will do the same thing.


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Feb 19, 2012)

What is the most a national record has been beaten by?


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 19, 2012)

This is just a guess

5x5 Cube: Blindfolded

NR	53:10.00 Sébastien Auroux	Germany	Bristol Spring 2010 
WR	2:34:36.00 Stefan Pochmann	Germany	Euro 2004

So maybe 1 hour 43 minutes and 26 seconds?


----------



## lachose (Feb 20, 2012)

Hippolyte was so pissed to be 4th again this week-end he asked me to check who got 4th the most without having a 3x3 podium in the final round ever. (I hope the previous sentence is understandable^^)
So here we go : 

```
+------------+----------------------------+-----------------+----+
| personId   | personName                 | personCountryId | nb |
+------------+----------------------------+-----------------+----+
| 2008MORE02 | Hippolyte Moreau           | France          |  5 |
| 2011KULS01 | Ayush Kumar                | India           |  3 |
| 2009VALL01 | Cristobal Correa del Valle | Chile           |  3 |
| 2004SECH01 | François Sechet            | France          |  3 |
| 2004ROUX01 | Gilles Roux                | France          |  3 |
| 2006JAEY01 | JaeYoung Chun (천재영)      | Korea           |  3 |
| 2008CAMP01 | Pablo Ruiz Campos          | Mexico          |  3 |
| 2008CRAW01 | Simon Crawford             | United Kingdom  |  3 |
+------------+----------------------------+-----------------+----+
8 rows in set (1.52 sec)
```
Query : 


Spoiler



select t1.personId, t1.personName, t1.personCountryId, t1.nb from (select personId, personName, personCountryId, count(*) as nb from Results where eventId="333" and roundId="f" and pos=4 group by personId,personName) t1 left outer join (select distinct personId from Results where eventId="333" and roundId="f" and pos<4) t2 on t1.personId=t2.personId where t2.personId is null order by t1.nb desc, personName asc limit 8;


I displayed only 8 results because the others have less than 3 occurrences so I think it's useless to display them.

And here is the query for the people who got 4th the most (without the non-podium contraint) : 


Spoiler





```
mysql> select personName, personId, personCountryId, count(*) from Results where pos="4" and roundId="f" and eventId="333" group by personId order by count(*) desc, personName limit 19;
+------------------------------+------------+-----------------+----------+
| personName                   | personId   | personCountryId | count(*) |
+------------------------------+------------+-----------------+----------+
| Jeremy Fleischman            | 2005FLEI01 | USA             |        7 |
| Sinpei Araki (荒木慎平)       | 2006ARAK01 | Japan           |        7 |
| Maarten Smit                 | 2008SMIT04 | Netherlands     |        6 |
| Piotr Alexandrowicz          | 2007ALEX01 | Poland          |        6 |
| Ron van Bruchem              | 2003BRUC01 | Netherlands     |        6 |
| Edward Lin                   | 2008LINE02 | USA             |        5 |
| Erik Akkersdijk              | 2005AKKE01 | Netherlands     |        5 |
| Hippolyte Moreau             | 2008MORE02 | France          |        5 |
| Joey Gouly                   | 2007GOUL01 | United Kingdom  |        5 |
| Lars Vandenbergh             | 2003VAND01 | Belgium         |        5 |
| Massimiliano Iovane          | 2009IOVA01 | Italy           |        5 |
| Milán Baticz                 | 2005BATI01 | Hungary         |        5 |
| Mitsuki Gunji (郡司光貴)      | 2006GUNJ01 | Japan           |        5 |
| Nobuaki Suga (菅 信昭)        | 2007SUGA01 | Japan           |        5 |
| Philippe Virouleau           | 2008VIRO01 | France          |        5 |
| Piotr Frankowski             | 2006FRAN01 | Poland          |        5 |
| Piotr Kózka                  | 2005KOZK01 | Poland          |        5 |
| Riccardo Simone              | 2008SIMO01 | Italy           |        5 |
| Tim Reynolds                 | 2005REYN01 | USA             |        5 |
+------------------------------+------------+-----------------+----------+
19 rows in set (0.73 sec)
```


----------



## Rune (Feb 20, 2012)

But Kumar 80%, Moreau only 25!


----------



## Stefan (Feb 20, 2012)

lachose said:


> Hippolyte was so pissed to be 4th again this week-end he asked me to check who got 4th the most without having a 3x3 podium in the final round ever. (I hope the previous sentence is understandable^^)
> So here we go :[/spoiler]


 
You're missing combined finals (roundId "c", so you can use this code: roundId in ("f","c")). Doesn't change your result, though.


----------



## MTGjumper (Feb 20, 2012)

I was pretty confident I would make an appearance in there


----------



## lachose (Feb 20, 2012)

Stefan said:


> You're missing combined finals (roundId "c", so you can use this code: roundId in ("f","c")). Doesn't change your result, though.


I thought about that at first but I said to myself "nobody does a Combined Final for 3x3". But you're right, I should have include it to be sure.


Rune said:


> But Kumar 80%, Moreau only 25!


Are you sure about this percentage ? It seems odd to me.
I see 3/6 for Kumar so 50% and 5/14 for Moreau so ~36%


----------



## Stefan (Feb 20, 2012)

lachose said:


> I thought about that at first but I said to myself "nobody does a Combined Final for 3x3". But you're right, I should have include it to be sure.


 
Right, it's very unusual. There was one, though:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...esults&competitionId=ChennaiCubeChallenge2009


----------



## lachose (Feb 20, 2012)

Also, is "c" only for combined finals ? Doesn't it include combined first too ?


----------



## aragonjo (Feb 20, 2012)

Look at this guys results in his last competition in 3x3:
http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007CLAE03


----------



## Stefan (Feb 20, 2012)

lachose said:


> Also, is "c" only for combined finals ? Doesn't it include combined first too ?


 

```
mysql> select * from Rounds order by rank;
+----+------+------------------------+------------------------+
| id | rank | name                   | cellName               |
+----+------+------------------------+------------------------+
| h  |   10 | Combined qualification | Combined qualification |
| 0  |   19 | Qualification round    | Qualification          |
| d  |   20 | Combined First round   | Combined First         |
| 1  |   29 | First round            | First                  |
| b  |   39 | B Final                | B Final                |
| 2  |   50 | Second round           | Second                 |
| e  |   59 | Combined Second round  | Combined Second        |
| g  |   70 | Combined Third round   | Combined Third         |
| 3  |   79 | Semi Final             | Semi Final             |
| c  |   90 | Combined Final         | Combined Final         |
| f  |   99 | Final                  | Final                  |
+----+------+------------------------+------------------------+
```


----------



## lachose (Feb 20, 2012)

Ok then. I'll know that for later (or I'll forgot and will do the query again^^). Thanks


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 20, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Sum of average/single ranks for everyone?
> Ok that might be a bit much, maybe top 100(0)?
> 
> Also, I think this would be cool to have on your WCA profile page? Anyone agree?


 
Bump, seems to have been overlooked in all the amount of sub10 cubers discussion.


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 20, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Bump, seems to have been overlooked in all the amount of sub10 cubers discussion.


Myself and Sebastien have suggested this before, and nothing has come of it. I found a solution to it though - get into top 10.


----------



## Evan Liu (Feb 20, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> I hope I am posting in the correct thread. anyway, I was just curious what the amount of people that the remaining events have in order from highest to lowest for the "most persons" section on the statistics page of the WCA.


http://stats.cubing.net/most_persons_per_event.php 
(Note: Currently using WCA results export of February 3, 2012)


----------



## Stefan (Feb 21, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> Myself and Sebastien have suggested this before, and nothing has come of it.



Yah, sorry about that. I have good reason to think I'll be able to do it soon, though.


----------



## Brest (Feb 21, 2012)

Could a list of cubers who have never competed in their home country be generated?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Feb 21, 2012)

Brest said:


> Could a list of cubers who have never competed in their home country be generated?


 
Sorry, you're one of 611.


----------



## Rune (Feb 21, 2012)

Are you sure about this percentage ? It seems odd to me.
I see 3/6 for Kumar so 50% and 5/14 for Moreau so ~36%

I was wrong!


----------



## AndersB (Feb 21, 2012)

Just noticed that the world's oldest cuber, Alex Maass, is 110 years old! Still though his a lot faster than the second oldest, 20 years younger, cuber. He has also been to three competitions, and competed in four events!!! http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php

EDIT: Nope.


----------



## vcuber13 (Feb 21, 2012)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ompetition-Website-Errors&p=715169#post715169


----------



## AndersB (Feb 21, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ompetition-Website-Errors&p=715169#post715169


 
XD, I guessed it was something like this.


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Feb 24, 2012)

Has this been asked before? Fastest 3x3 averages at first *competition* from fastest to slowest? (maybe top 10?) Thanks 

edit: maybe whoever who's gonna work on this can do first *round* as well, thanks


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Feb 24, 2012)

Egon Micheelsen 90 years old 5:52.16 

..................................................
GG


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 1, 2012)

Inspired by Joey and JFly being tied like this, I'd like to see a list of people with matching single and average in 3x3. And then for the other events too if the list isn't crazy long.

EDIT: Stefan answered this for 3x3 here: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...s-my-soulmate.&p=719555&viewfull=1#post719555


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Mar 9, 2012)

Most competitions with a podium in some event:
Erik Akkersdijk 76/79
Clément Gallet 71/88
Bob Burton 66/89
Lars Vandenbergh 64/81
Takao Hashimoto 58/64
Tim Reynolds 55/60
François Courtès 54/84
Rowe Hessler 50/52
Sébastien Auroux 50/60
Ron van Bruchem 49/79
Dan Cohen 48/49
Shelley Chang 45/72
Leyan Lo 44/49
Tomasz Żołnowski 43/47
Dan Dzoan 43/48
Jeremy Fleischman 43/58
Arnaud van Galen 41/87
Bence Barát 40/40
István Kocza 40/50

Fewest competitions without a podium in some event (min 25 total competitions):
Bence Barát	0/40
Milán Baticz	0/37
Piotr Kózka	0/31
Dan Cohen	1/49 [USOpen2007]
Mike Hughey	1/29 [USOpen2007]
Yu Nakajima	1/27 [Osaka2011]
Rowe Hessler	2/52 [Cornell2007, USOpen2007]
Kanneti Sae Han 2/33 [WC2009, WC2011]
Piotr Michał Padlewski	2/29 [PoznanOpen2008, Poland2009]
Michael Gottlieb	2/27 [RutgersFall2006, CaltechFall2007]
Erik Akkersdijk 3/79 [Netherlands2005, GermanOpen2006, WC2011]
Justin Jaffray	3/36 [TorontoOpenFall2008, USNationals2010, USNationals2011]
Breandan Vallance	3/34 [Euro2008, Euro2010, WC2011]
Adam Polkowski	3/31 [WC2007, WC2009, CubeFactory2011]
Edward Lin	3/29 [UCSDSummer2008, BerkeleyFall2008, WC2009]
Tomasz Żołnowski	4/47
Gunnar Krig	4/42
Michał Robaczyk	4/35
Tim Reynolds	5/60
Leyan Lo	5/49
Dan Dzoan	5/48
Olivér Perge	5/43
Edouard Chambon	5/41
Henrik Buus Aagaard	5/39
Yohei Oka	5/36
Stefan Pochmann	5/30


----------



## Florian (Mar 9, 2012)

Top 10 
Fastest Average at First Comp
Can someone do that?


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Mar 11, 2012)

Florian said:


> Top 10
> Fastest Average at First Comp
> Can someone do that?


 
Yes I'd like that too please. Also, could someone do

4BLD:
Top 10 first success at first attempt ever? Not only first attempt, the first attempt has to be the first comp as well. Thanks in advance.


----------



## cubernya (Mar 11, 2012)

DYGH.Tjen said:


> Yes I'd like that too please. Also, could someone do
> 
> 4BLD:
> Top 10 first success at first attempt ever? Not only first attempt, *the first attempt has to be the first comp* as well. Thanks in advance.


 
With 4BLD I'm assuming (it wouldn't make sense to not include it if the comp didn't even have 4BLD)


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Mar 12, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> With 4BLD I'm assuming (it wouldn't make sense to not include it if the comp didn't even have 4BLD)


 
Nope. The first comp attended MUST have 4BLD.


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 12, 2012)

DYGH.Tjen said:


> Nope. The first comp attended MUST have 4BLD.


I'm not sure there will be 10 people who got a 4bld at their first comp...


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Mar 13, 2012)

Enjoy, folks.

http://web.mit.edu/timreyn/Public/top100-average.txt
http://web.mit.edu/timreyn/Public/top100-single.txt

Wooh excel...


----------



## cuber952 (Mar 13, 2012)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Enjoy, folks.
> 
> http://web.mit.edu/timreyn/Public/top100-average.txt
> http://web.mit.edu/timreyn/Public/top100-single.txt
> ...


 
Thank you so much for doing this!


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 13, 2012)

Magic/Master Magic
6x6/7x7 ratios


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 13, 2012)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Enjoy, folks.
> 
> http://web.mit.edu/timreyn/Public/top100-average.txt
> http://web.mit.edu/timreyn/Public/top100-single.txt
> ...


Yay thank you! Could you add numbers to it down the side? Also make it autoupdate each comp


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Mar 13, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> Yay thank you! Could you add numbers to it down the side? Also make it autoupdate each comp


 
So, I did this mostly by hand in Excel. I didn't feel like figuring out a good query to generate this. Once I have a more automatic way of generating it, maybe I'll go back and make it better.


----------



## Ron (Mar 14, 2012)

See http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=HefeiSpring2012&allResults=1#pyram
Second round results are way better than first round results.
So the question is:
for which 2 consecutive rounds of an event did the top 10 have the largest difference in average/best results in percentages?


----------



## Bob (Mar 14, 2012)

Ron said:


> See http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=HefeiSpring2012&allResults=1#pyram
> Second round results are way better than first round results.
> So the question is:
> for which 2 consecutive rounds of an event did the top 10 have the largest difference in average/best results in percentages?


 
If it's by percentages, I'd expect it to have occurred in Magic or Master Magic. I'm imagining a really crappy round 1 with a good round 2. I know I have seen the opposite happen pretty often.


----------



## Sebastien (Mar 14, 2012)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Enjoy, folks.
> 
> http://web.mit.edu/timreyn/Public/top100-average.txt
> http://web.mit.edu/timreyn/Public/top100-single.txt
> ...


 
Thanks for your work Tim! 

I hadn't thought that I was so high ranked in there, especially #16 for Single! Cheers Rob!


----------



## Sebastien (Mar 14, 2012)

Sorry for double posting, but I decided to make some analysis by comparing the single and average ranking of those being in both lists (which turned out to be 87 people) as I saw that my single ranking is better than my average ranking and that this wasn't the case for some examples I checked. Indeed I'm one of only 5 people. This is the result:

Top 10 of 'luckiest' cubers:

```
WCA-ID	        Name	                Average Single 	Ratio
2006GARR01	Lucas Garron 	        4687	4238	1,105946201
2007NAKA03	Yu Nakajima	        4141	3883	1,066443472
2007PERG01	Oliver Perge 	        4388	4299	1,020702489
2008AURO01	Sebastien Auroux 	3347	3326	1,006313891
2006BUUS01	Henrik Buus Aagaard	3103	3100	1,000967742
2004KRIG01  	Gunnar Krig	        5170	5376	0,961681548
2007BERN01	Balazs Bernat	        3804	4014	0,947683109
2010OLIV01 	Auguste Olivry 	        5029	5482	0,917365925
2010BENT01	Jan Bentlage 	        4642	5136	0,903816199
2008TROM01	Peter Trombitas	        5147	5715	0,900612423
```


Top 10 of 'unluckiest' cubers:

```
WCA-ID	        Name	                        Average Single 	Ratio
2009CHAR03	Nipat Charoenpholphant 	        1300	3980	0,326633166
2006HALC01	Michal Halczuk 	                2211	4996	0,442554043
2009YAUR01	Robert Yau 	                1489	3326	0,447684907
2010WAND03	Alfrisa Diva Wandana 	        3489	7626	0,457513769
2010GARC02	Carlos Mendez Garcia-Barroso 	2646	5739	0,461055933
2009ASBR01	Oskar Asbrink	                3343	6585	0,507668945
2008JONG03	Jeong Jong-Ho	                3632	7116	0,510399101
2010CORM02	Louis Cormier	                2829	5455	0,518606783
2009XIAN01	Teo Kai Xiang	                3249	6208	0,523356959
2011JONA01	Andre Febrianto Jonathan 	3726	7040	0,529261364
```


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 14, 2012)

Sebastien said:


> Sorry for double posting, but I decided to make some analysis by comparing the single and average ranking of those being in both lists (which turned out to be 87 people) as I saw that my single ranking is better than my average ranking and that this wasn't the case for some examples I checked. Indeed I'm one of only 5 people. This is the result:
> LIST HERE


Having a good single ranking compared to average seems to be people who compete a lot. Kind of makes sense I guess - your average isn't likely to improve much by increasing competitions, but you certainly will get more lucky singles.
People top of the second list will mostly be people without a good fmc and 3bld result, but without being so bad that they aren't top 100. That's my thought anyway, based on little evidence


----------



## Julian (Mar 14, 2012)

^^ maybe not unlucky, but consistent


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 14, 2012)

I have a stat request that I just thought of. Sum of single ranks for the 5 'only single' events (3bld, 4bld, 5bld, mbld, fm)


----------



## Stefan (Mar 14, 2012)

Looks like Nipat's single rank is so high because he doesn't do any blindsolving (thus getting high single ranks and *no* corresponding average ranks) and did participate in FMC but poorly (thus getting a high single rank and *no* corresponding average rank). For 3x3 BLD alone he gets 1350 of his 3980, that's 34%.

Oh hey I have over 5000 posts.


----------



## TMOY (Mar 14, 2012)

I just checked: out of the top 8 of the second list, only Robert has an official 3BLD result.

Note that Jeong Jong-Ho has an official multiBLD result but no single BLD.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Mar 15, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> I have a stat request that I just thought of. Sum of single ranks for the 5 'only single' events (3bld, 4bld, 5bld, mbld, fm)


 
Funny that you thought of that one, seeing as you have almost a 50% lead over second place 

Daniel 61
Chester 117
Simon 144
Istvan 165
Hughey 169
Bence 189
Francois 207
Guillain 226
Tim Sun 231
Ville 234
Maarten 257
Iril 260
Faz 263
Yumu 266
Cornelius 276
Milan 277
Anton Rostovikov 322
Henrik 328
Sebastien 332
Jan 356
Tim R 359
Rowe 362
Dan Cohen 370
Oliver Perge 380
Balazs 389
Gunnar 406
Marcell 408
Riadi 412
Erik 416
Lucas Benito Rolando 426


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 15, 2012)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Enjoy, folks.
> 
> http://web.mit.edu/timreyn/Public/top100-average.txt
> http://web.mit.edu/timreyn/Public/top100-single.txt
> ...


 
I love you.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 15, 2012)

Sebastien said:


> ```
> WCA-ID	        Name	                Average Single 	Ratio
> 2006GARR01	Lucas Garron 	        4687	4238	1,105946201
> 2007NAKA03	Yu Nakajima	        4141	3883	1,066443472
> ...



Yeah, I've always taken that path... but not by choice.
I blame it on the MGLS (it tends to be very nice when you get the relatively frequent easy cases / ELS skip, but some cases can leave you feeling unprepared for fast CLS).


----------



## qqwref (Mar 15, 2012)

Sebastien said:


> Sorry for double posting, but I decided to make some analysis by comparing the single and average ranking of those being in both lists (which turned out to be 87 people) as I saw that my single ranking is better than my average ranking and that this wasn't the case for some examples I checked. Indeed I'm one of only 5 people. This is the result:


I'd be interested to see this result when only considering events that have both single and average. So, that would exclude FMC and all BLD-type events. Anyone up for calculating the ratios? I think the luckiest and unluckiest cubers would be much more interesting to see in that case.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 15, 2012)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Funny that you thought of that one, seeing as you have almost a 50% lead over second place
> 
> Daniel 61
> Chester 117
> ...


 
Woot! Daniel, thanks for asking for this - I thought I might be kind of high, but i didn't expect to be top five!


----------



## CRO (Mar 17, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> Best podiums for each event? (I hope I'm not asking for too much.)


 
I guess they all were at WC 2011. But I could be wrong..


----------



## Jakube (Mar 17, 2012)

CRO said:


> I guess they all were at WC 2011. But I could be wrong..


 
Most of them, but definitely not all (f.i. Big BLD).


----------



## Rune (Apr 8, 2012)

Worth noticing:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010BECK01


----------



## ottozing (Apr 8, 2012)

not really odd but im beating cameron strolley for 4x4 average by 1/100th of a second 

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...ralia&years=&show=100+Persons&average=Average



Rune said:


> Worth noticing:
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010BECK01



i dont see it


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Apr 8, 2012)

> i dont see it



I'm not being sexiest or anything, but maybe because she is a female?


----------



## Rune (Apr 8, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> I'm not being sexiest or anything, but maybe because she is a female?



How many countries in the world can be proud of having a girl as number one in 3x3x3 single?


----------



## Stefan (Apr 8, 2012)

Four. The other three are also number one in average.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 8, 2012)

:fp i didnt even notice it said female


----------



## Carrot (Apr 10, 2012)

can anyone do a clock/sq1 avg ratio query? i am wondering how many people owns at sq1 but sucks at clock xD


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 10, 2012)

I do


----------



## jazzthief81 (Apr 14, 2012)

Danish Open 2012, held last weekend, was the 1000th WCA competition.

Erik Akkersdijk's last solve of the Altbier 2012 final was his 1000th 3x3x3 solve in competition. This makes him the first person to achieve such a feat.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 14, 2012)

jazzthief81 said:


> Erik Akkersdijk's last solve of the Altbier 2012 final was his 1000th 3x3x3 solve in competition. This makes him the first person to achieve such a feat.


 
If you include all 3x3x3 variations including old multiblind, I think it's a very close race between Erik and Clement around 1800-1900. (Had to reboot and lost the unfinished code and don't want to do it again right now.)


----------



## ilikecubing (Apr 14, 2012)

lachose said:


> ```
> +------------+----------------------------+-----------------+----+
> | personId   | personName                 | personCountryId | nb |
> +------------+----------------------------+-----------------+----+
> ...


 
Stood 2nd in my previous comp,so not in this list anymore 

Request for list of top 10 ppl with biggest difference between their 4x4 single and average


----------



## Flyt (Apr 14, 2012)

ilikecubing said:


> Request for list of top 10 ppl with biggest difference between their 4x4 single and average


 
And shortest, please =)


----------



## Bob (Apr 14, 2012)

ilikecubing said:


> Stood 2nd in my previous comp,so not in this list anymore
> 
> Request for list of top 10 ppl with biggest difference between their 4x4 single and average


 
Whoa...why does your WCAID not follow convention?


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 14, 2012)

Can someone find me the cubers that has a 2x2/3x3 solve of 5 mins -10 mins.


----------



## Julian (Apr 14, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> Can someone find me the cubers that has a 2x2/3x3 solve of 5 mins -10 mins.


Last two.
Last 13.


----------



## ilikecubing (Apr 14, 2012)

Bob said:


> Whoa...why does your WCAID not follow convention?


 
Its because I had a name change


----------



## Pro94 (Apr 15, 2012)

We had 4 WRs this weekend in 3 different competitions, all in Europe (5 if we consider 3x3 Best Podium).
Has this already happened?


----------



## blakedacuber (Apr 15, 2012)

Most national records brOken by a single person at 1 competition in the last 3 years?


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 17, 2012)

*Youngest 4x4 and 5x5 BLD solver?*

I was wondering if i am the world's youngest 4x4 BLDer which i will do at nationals. I am reaaally close for 4x4 and am sure to get it next weekend, considering it's pretty easy for me. For 5x5 BLD, i just need an inner edges parity algorithm. Im the 8th youngest for normal BLD (yes, done at Hillsdale Winter 2012). Please answer. Thanks! 
Edit: Sorry I'm new to speedsolving so I obviously multi posted way too much


----------



## pdilla (Apr 17, 2012)

Age?


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 17, 2012)

It depends how old you are.


----------



## RNewms27 (Apr 17, 2012)

He is somewhere between 10 and 11.


----------



## drewsopchak (Apr 17, 2012)

Your constitution must be admirable to be big cube blding at your age.


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 17, 2012)

pdilla said:


> Age?


 Oh whoops, i am 10 years 8 months and 8 days old as of April 17

Oh by the way check out my video on my youtube channel of mu BLD solve. I cant get the link because I'm on an iPad



drewsopchak said:


> Your constitution must be admirable to be big cube blding at your age.


 
This is probably the only thing I'll ever accomplish in life that isnt fun but i had to push myself LOL. Eventually big cubes BLD will be fun


----------



## ardi4nto (Apr 17, 2012)

ilikecubing said:


> Request for list of top 10 ppl with biggest difference between their 4x4 single and average


 
Hi Ayush,

Here it is,

```
+----------+----------+------------+----------------------------+------------+-----------------+
| pbAvg    | pbSgl    | difference | personName                 | personId   | personCountryId |
+----------+----------+------------+----------------------------+------------+-----------------+
| 422.4800 | 195.6100 |   226.8700 | Kenn-Eerik Kannike         | 2009KANN01 | Estonia         |
| 412.4900 | 206.6500 |   205.8400 | Aman Agrawal               | 2012AGRA01 | India           |
| 322.2900 | 133.3800 |   188.9100 | Marine Asalia              | 2009ASAL01 | India           |
| 468.9800 | 292.3400 |   176.6400 | Saarthi Bhatia             | 2009BHAT02 | India           |
| 375.8900 | 203.7200 |   172.1700 | Indrek J├Áe                | 2009JOEI01 | Estonia         |
| 335.5800 | 175.5700 |   160.0100 | Dariusz Peta               | 2005PETA01 | Poland          |
| 332.6100 | 173.7200 |   158.8900 | Eduardo Gonz├ílez Parra    | 2011PARR03 | Mexico          |
| 337.4900 | 180.3800 |   157.1100 | Krzysztof Boryczko         | 2005BORY01 | Poland          |
| 317.9600 | 161.3000 |   156.6600 | Rebecca Hughey             | 2007HUGH04 | USA             |
| 369.9200 | 219.0800 |   150.8400 | Patrick Garcin             | 2008GARC05 | France          |
+----------+----------+------------+----------------------------+------------+-----------------+
```

Based on Stefan's code few pages before.

```
SELECT pbAvg, pbSgl, pbAvg-pbSgl difference, personName, personId, personCountryId
FROM (SELECT min(if(average>0,average/100.00,1111111111)) AS pbAvg, min(if(best>0,best/100.00,1111111111)) AS pbSgl, personName, personId, personCountryId
FROM results
WHERE eventId = '444'
GROUP BY personId) helper
WHERE pbAvg<1111111111 AND pbSgl<1111111111
ORDER BY difference DESC
LIMIT 10
```

For the smallest difference:

```
+---------+---------+------------+-------------------------------------------------+------------+-----------------+
| pbAvg   | pbSgl   | difference | personName                                      | personId   | personCountryId |
+---------+---------+------------+-------------------------------------------------+------------+-----------------+
| 80.6600 | 80.1900 |     0.4700 | Muhammad Bintang Assyidik                       | 2010ASSY01 | Indonesia       |
| 57.4400 | 56.7200 |     0.7200 | Erwan Kohler                                    | 2010KOHL02 | Switzerland     |
| 66.0700 | 64.7700 |     1.3000 | Yukiko Makino (þëºÚçÄþö▒Õ©îÕ¡É)                 | 2007MAKI01 | Japan           |
| 74.8800 | 73.5600 |     1.3200 | Mateusz Burnicki                                | 2006BURN01 | Poland          |
| 75.6500 | 74.2800 |     1.3700 | Zijing Jin (ÚçæÕ¡ÉÚØû)                          | 2011JINZ01 | China           |
| 70.9700 | 69.5600 |     1.4100 | Sakai Taisyu (ÕØéõ║òÕñºÕæ¿)                     | 2012TAIS01 | Japan           |
| 82.0000 | 80.5600 |     1.4400 | Bo-Zhou Xiao                                    | 2009XIAO01 | Taiwan          |
| 59.6600 | 58.1600 |     1.5000 | Dakota Allen Harris                             | 2008HARR03 | USA             |
| 58.7200 | 57.1500 |     1.5700 | Julian David                                    | 2010DAVI06 | Canada          |
| 51.6800 | 50.0200 |     1.6600 | Marcin Zalewski                                 | 2011ZALE02 | Poland          |
+---------+---------+------------+-------------------------------------------------+------------+-----------------+
```


----------



## Henrik (Apr 17, 2012)

blakedacuber said:


> Most national records brOken by a single person at 1 competition in the last 3 years?



I think you are right up there with your 14

I found one of my own where I did 10 NRs (It keeps getting harder to break )


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 17, 2012)

Longest standing NRs?


----------



## aronpm (Apr 17, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> Longest standing NRs?


 
Almost 30 years, and counting http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=1982BORS01


----------



## Pro94 (Apr 17, 2012)

> Most national records brOken by a single person at 1 competition in the last 3 years?



It depends: Feliks has 17 NRs in one comp (counting CRs and WR, because they are also NRs). If you count only NRs I agree with Henrik.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 17, 2012)

Henrik said:


> I think you are right up there with your 14
> 
> I found one of my own where I did 10 NRs (It keeps getting harder to break )


 
I broke 16 at the Helsinki Open 2011


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 17, 2012)

My 5x5 single and average ranks on the World level is only different by one. The times themselves are quite far apart.

Edit: Not anymore  A couple of days back they were 308 and 309 respectively. And strangely my Megaminx average rank is better than my single rank. I guess I'm consistant in comp?


----------



## Julian (Apr 17, 2012)

ardi4nto said:


> For the smallest difference:
> 
> ```
> | 58.7200 | 57.1500 | 1.5700 | Julian David | 2010DAVI06 | Canada |
> ```


Woop 



aronpm said:


> Almost 30 years, and counting http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=1982BORS01


Haha, I have a feeling it will stand for quite some time


----------



## Rune (Apr 17, 2012)

SimonWestlund said:


> I broke 16 at the Helsinki Open 2011



Indeed hard to beat. But theoretically: At the Serbian Open 2012 one person from Bosnia and Herzegovina (a country yet not "registrated") will participate. Had he taken part in all the 10 events and got results in at least 9, he had made it.


----------



## Pro94 (Apr 17, 2012)

Rune said:


> Indeed hard to beat. But theoretically: At the Serbian Open 2012 a man from Bosnia and Herzegovina (a country yet not "registrated") will participate. Had he taken part in all the 10 events and got results in at least 9, he had made it.


 
You have exchanged him with Sanio Kasumovic.


----------



## Rune (Apr 17, 2012)

Pro94 said:


> You have exchanged him with Sanio Kasumovic.



You mean, Sanio could do it (with a reasonable likelihood)?


----------



## anders (Apr 18, 2012)

SimonWestlund said:


> I broke 16 at the Helsinki Open 2011



Hilmar Magnusson broke 22 NRs at Norwegian Open 2010


----------



## Geert (Apr 18, 2012)

maybe this has been done before...
I would like to see the number people who have slower times (single & avg) for 2x2 than for 3x3, and if possible the ratio between the times.


----------



## Zoé (Apr 18, 2012)

I just calculated that I had traveled roughly 48 700 km between all the competition I attended. Some statistics like that had been done two years ago http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?25742-Competitors-Distance-Travelled/page1
Would it be possible to update the data ? ^^


----------



## aaronb (Apr 18, 2012)

doyle4761 said:


> maybe this has been done before...
> I would like to see the number people who have slower times (single & avg) for 2x2 than for 3x3, and if possible the ratio between the times.


 
I know Breandan Vallance has slower 2x2 times than 3x3 times.

Edit. 3x3: 7.46	8.81
2x2: 7.77	11.88	

I don't know of anyone else though.


----------



## Geert (Apr 18, 2012)

I found this guy
avg 2x2: 2:29,53
avg 3x3: 1:22,54

haven't found anyone else so far


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Apr 18, 2012)

http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2004PONS01


----------



## ilikecubing (Apr 30, 2012)

Request to see a list of people with biggest difference in their 3x3(2-5 would be good too) averages between any two rounds of the same competition.


----------



## Cheese11 (Apr 30, 2012)

ilikecubing said:


> Request to see a list of people with biggest difference in their 3x3(2-5 would be good too) averages between any two rounds of the same competition.


 
I have one 18 average and another 22. In the 22 average I have 2 30sec singles and one 12.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 1, 2012)

ilikecubing said:


> Request to see a list of people with biggest difference in their 3x3(2-5 would be good too) averages between any two rounds of the same competition.



3x3:

```
personName		personId	competitionId		min	max	difference
Daniel Sheppard 	2009SHEP01 	BristolSpring2010 	1837 	11286 	9449
Ryan Reese 	 	2010REES01 	CornellSpring2011 	1500 	10517 	9017
Nicholas Ho 	 	2009HONI01 	SingaporeOpen2010 	2153 	7190 	5037
Ghazaleh Rahimi 	2008RAHI01 	Vastervik2008 	 	13400 	17546 	4146
Olivér Nagy 	 	2004NAGY01 	GermanOpen2008 	 	2728 	6201 	3473
Chongqing Yang (杨重庆) 	2009YANG11 	XianSpring2011  	1976 	5446 	3470
Kiran Chandrakant Patole 2009PATO01 	DubaiOpen2009 	 	9853 	12844 	2991
Gaël Dusser 	 	2007DUSS01 	AachenOpen2009 	 	2535 	5488 	2953
Yashaswy Rao 	 	2011RAOY01 	ApogeeOpen2011 	 	8840 	11561 	2721
Fanghao Yin (阴方昊) 	2009YINF01 	XianLucky2011 	 	2169 	4858 	2689
Almog Dekel 	 	2010DEKE02 	Israel2011 	 	2837 	5433 	2596
Valentin Doussin 	2009DOUS03 	NaonedOpen2010 	 	1775 	4333 	2558
Sudhanshu Mittal 	2011MITT02 	ApogeeOpen2011 	 	7528 	9743 	2215
Sachin Abdagire 	2010ABDA01 	QuizfestOpen2010 	8566 	10745 	2179
Ajitabh Kumar Tiwari 	2009TIWA01 	ShristiOpen2009 	6941 	9099 	2158
Jean-Baptiste Roux-Savelli 2008ROUX01 	MontpellierOpen2008 	2845 	4938 	2093
Orion Zymaris 	 	2011ZYMA01 	AustralianNationals2011 3508 	5537 	2029
```

4x4:

```
personName		personId	competitionId		min	max	difference
András Sövény 		2005SOVE01 	Hungary2005 		39574 	57048 	17474
István Kocza 		2005KOCZ01 	Hungary2005 		30840 	42327 	11487
Attila Ritecz 		2005RITE01 	Hungary2005 		31033 	39392 	8359
Tamás Iványi 		2005IVAN01 	Hungary2005 		38594 	46754 	8160
Máté Szigetvári 	2005SZIG01 	Hungary2005 		22143 	26963 	4820
Tom Praschan 		2010PRAS02 	LemgoOpen2010 		10369 	14720 	4351
Oscar Roth Andersen 	2008ANDE02 	FredericiaOpen2011 	6721 	10732 	4011
Rodrigo Gómez Araya 	2010ARAY01 	EarthquakeOpen2011 	9782 	13668 	3886
Huy Dao 		2010DAOH01 	Altbier2011 		5313 	8742 	3429
Dávid Rózsa 		2005ROZS01 	Hungary2005 		29761 	32782 	3021
Kornél Nagy-Borsy 	2009NAGY03 	HungarianOpen2009 	9994 	12877 	2883
Norbert Hantos 		2005HANT01 	Hungary2005 		21546 	24357 	2811
Lars Vandenbergh 	2003VAND01 	GermanOpen2004 		10803 	13461 	2658
```

5x5:

```
personName		personId	competitionId		min	max	difference
Dave Campbell 		2005CAMP01 	MITSpring2012 		12404 	15915 	3511
Oliver Wolff 		2004WOLF01 	GermanOpen2004 		22472 	25234 	2762
Piotr Michał Padlewski 	2008PADL01 	BialystokOpen2011 	14164 	16871 	2707
Louis McDonald 		2010MCDO01 	WaikatoSpringOpen2010 	19660 	22278 	2618
Taku Yamada (山田卓) 	2008YAMA05 	JapanOpen2011 		11093 	13504 	2411
Mehdi Pourmotalleb	2011POUR01 	IranRubikup2012 	20683 	23064 	2381
Erik Johnson 		2007JOHN02 	ArmonkSpring2008 	16192 	18541 	2349
Andre Cichon 		2009CICH01 	LemgoOpen2010 		13432 	15747 	2315
Sebastian Weyer 	2010WEYE02 	HamburgOpen2011 	8787 	10916 	2129
Benjamin Sintes 	2007SINT01 	LyonSpringOpen2009 	14003 	16046 	2043
```
2x2:

```
personName		personId	competitionId		min	max	difference
Isaias Andrés Sepúlveda Pérez 2010PERE01 BicentenarioOpen2010	578 	5577 	4999
Angelu Cayanan 		2010CAYA01 	WaikatoAutumnOpen2010 	1349 	5268 	3919
Sándor Taksony 		2005TAKS01 	Hungary2005 		4973 	7384 	2411
Salam Jhulol Chand 	2009CHAN05 	ShristiOpen2009 	2552 	4561 	2009
Gaurav Dhungel 		2009DHUN01 	ShristiOpen2009 	3279 	5056 	1777
Márk Ferencz 		2005FERE01 	Hungary2005 		5368 	6895 	1527
Péter Ferencz 		2005FERE02 	Hungary2005 		4232 	5643 	1411
Zachery Young 		2009YOUN01 	VancouverOpen2009 	1026 	2414 	1388
Umesh Kumar Das 	2009DASU01 	ShristiOpen2009 	1922 	3195 	1273
Mohammad Reza Karimi 	2011KARI03 	IranOpen2011 		1505 	2747 	1242
Gábor Veréb 		2005VERE01 	Hungary2005 		6081 	7310 	1229
Lakshya Khurana 	2010KHUR01 	IndianOpen2010 		1726 	2949 	1223
Rares Bostan 		2011BOST01 	TorontoSpring2011 	661 	1866 	1205
András Sövény 		2005SOVE01 	Hungary2005 		5575 	6778 	1203
Dávid Rózsa 		2005ROZS01 	Hungary2005 		4441 	5593 	1152
Chester Lian 		2009LIAN03 	IndianaWinter2010 	812 	1956 	1144
Farhan Rizaldi Gustira 	2011GUST01 	FunFastingDay2011 	722 	1859 	1137
Paul Coeudevez 		2011COEU01 	MagicOpen2011 		1227 	2329 	1102
Milán Baticz 		2005BATI01 	Hungary2005 		1523 	2577 	1054
```


----------



## ilikecubing (May 1, 2012)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



woah! interesting..
Thanks Tim


----------



## x-colo-x (May 4, 2012)

Is it possible to have the sum of 3/4/5/m bld ranks? And if it is possible the sql query's code,too.


----------



## JianhanC (May 4, 2012)

Just curious to find out about how being good at a big cube correlates to being good at other big cubes. Is it possible to find out the consistancy in the form of standard deviation of the 4x4-7x7 ranks of some random (so as to avoid other factors, but that would be interesting as well) competitors? And if it's not too much trouble, which country has the most dominant group of cubers statistically? I am thinking Hungary and USA but there are plenty of good cubers from everywhere.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 4, 2012)

List of time from first comp->first sub-10 avg? (best and worse would be cool)


----------



## Escher (May 4, 2012)

JianhanC said:


> And if it's not too much trouble, which country has the most dominant group of cubers statistically? I am thinking Hungary and USA but there are plenty of good cubers from everywhere.



Total sum of ranks divided by no. of competitors minus those who only compete in 3x3, would give a reasonable answer I think.

I'm guessing UK would do fairly well, but Hungary is probably most dominant, and the smaller countries with a few crazy fast people like Norway and Sweden.


----------



## Kian (May 4, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> List of time from first comp->first sub-10 avg? (best and worse would be cool)


 
I'm guessing the most comps it took to get a sub 10 average is Dan Cohen. That is purely a guess based on me reading through everyone with a sub 10 average (of those who eventually got one, obviously).


----------



## Pro94 (May 4, 2012)

Kian said:


> I'm guessing the most comps it took to get a sub 10 average is Dan Cohen. That is purely a guess based on me reading through everyone with a sub 10 average (of those who eventually got one, obviously).


 
Not sure, but I think the 2 top3 are:
1. Erik
2. Dan
3. Milán

1. Feliks
2. Austin Moore
3. Leong Wing Sik


----------



## Kian (May 4, 2012)

Pro94 said:


> Not sure, but I think the 2 top3 are:
> 1. Erik
> 2. Dan
> 3. Milán
> ...


 
Oh I didn't even think of Erik, that is more likely. Milan was the other I thought about.


----------



## cubernya (May 6, 2012)

On the front page, the podium averages at Rabbit and Turtle Open seemed like it might be a WR, but it turns out it's second (only 0.03 from 3rd)

http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#13


----------



## BlueDevil (May 6, 2012)

The fact that the top 3 were all set in 2012 just shows you how much faster many people are becoming.


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (May 7, 2012)

Just wanted to share this- I manually checked and for 4x4 average world ranking, the top 22 have sub-11 3x3 WCA averages, and the top 37 are sub-12. In fact only You Hyeon-Dong (23rd) is not sub-11.

shows you that you have to be decently fast at 3x3 to be even remotely fast at 4x4


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (May 7, 2012)

Te see that fact more positively, you could tell that a 444 training improve your 333 times.
Ans I actually think that it's true (even though this isn't obviously explaining your stat completely), because practicing 444 (with reduction methods) obligate you to find new fingertricks for the 333 part, and IMO, it's an improvement factor for the actual 333.


----------



## Bob (May 9, 2012)

There have now been over 1000 WCA competitions. I can't believe I've competed in about 9% of them (and I think over 1/3 of the competitions held in the USA).


----------



## Stefan (May 17, 2012)

There's no anti-Melbourne Cube Day 2010 yet. It had ten events which were all one by the same person. Nine events is the most where all were won by different people, achieved by Caltech Winter 2011 and Taiwan Summer 2010. Galeries Lafayette Open 2011 had 13 winners in 14 events, that's the highest with only one missing.



DYGH.Tjen said:


> shows you that you have to be decently fast at 3x3 to be even remotely fast at 4x4



Please define _"decently fast at 3x3"_ and _"even remotely fast at 4x4"_, otherwise I have to guess.

Worst 333 to 444 worldrank ratios:

```
3avg   4avg   3rank  4rank  who
---------------------------------
33.98  61.77   8692   597  [url='http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010LIYA01']Yalong Li (李亚隆)[/url]
16.10  49.67   1760   136  [url='http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010MORO01']Toru Morooka (諸岡徹)[/url]
13.70  45.75    750    59  [url='http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011ZVYA01']Dmitry Zvyagintsev[/url]
15.40  50.09   1448   149  [url='http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011KANA03']Hiroki Kanamori (金森広樹)[/url]
12.38  43.43    386    40  [url='http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008CHEN06']Han-Cyun Chen (陳翰群)[/url]
19.39  56.29   3393   352  [url='http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009YEXI01']Xinnan Ye (叶新楠)[/url]
16.96  52.53   2175   230  [url='http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010CHOO01']Jeong Choong-Rae[/url]
13.42  46.97    657    74  [url='http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006OOKU01']Takayuki Ookusa (大艸尊之)[/url]
13.18  46.57    593    69  [url='http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011CHAN10']Zhiyang Chen (陈至扬)[/url]
12.60  45.25    436    53  [url='http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009ROHR01']Michael Röhrer[/url]
13.88  48.41    814   101  [url='http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008LEME01']Pierre Lemerle[/url]
 8.56  33.57      8     1  [url='http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007VALK01']Mats Valk[/url]
43.40  77.62  10516  1369  [url='http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012SEET01']Nathan Seeto[/url]
```



BlueDevil said:


> The fact that the top 3 were all set in 2012 just shows you how much faster many people are becoming.


 
Numbers of competitions and competitors also play a role. Conny was still fast at Berlin Open 2012 last weekend, but the podium was slow because no similarly fast people were there.


----------



## Stefan (May 17, 2012)

WC 2011 had 35 different persons on podiums.
Java FMC Cube Day 2010 had 2 different persons on podiums.
These are the lone extremes.

Dins Open 2012 had 17 events but only 7 different people on podiums.
Axis Open 2010 had 8 events but only 3 different people on podiums.

A few more...
ChinaFM2011Beijing and PKUFMC2010 each had 1 event and 4 different people on podiums.
JRCAKantoSummer2009 and France2005 each had 2 events and 6 different people on podiums.
BandungMagicDay2011 and TaiwanAutumn2010 each had 4 events and 10 different people on podiums.

Highest number of podium people for each number of events:

```
evs  podpeople
 1    4
 2    6
 3    7
 4   10
 5   12
 6   14
 7   16
 8   17
 9   22
10   20
11   21
12   23
13   25
14   24
15   26
16   27
17   24
18   34
19   35
```


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (May 17, 2012)

```
mysql> select competitionId, count(distinct personName), count(distinct eventId) from Results where pos="1" and roundId in ('f','c') group by competitionId order by count(distinct personName) desc, count(distinct eventId) limit 21;
+---------------------------+----------------------------+-------------------------+
| competitionId             | count(distinct personName) | count(distinct eventId) |
+---------------------------+----------------------------+-------------------------+
| SwedishCubedays2010       |                         16 |                      16 |
| USNationals2010           |                         16 |                      19 |
| WC2009                    |                         16 |                      19 |
| WC2011                    |                         16 |                      19 |
| WC2007                    |                         15 |                      18 |
| Euro2010                  |                         15 |                      19 |
| USNationals2011           |                         15 |                      19 |
| IndonesianOpen2011        |                         14 |                      19 |
| GaleriesLafayetteOpen2011 |                         13 |                      14 |
| USOpen2008                |                         13 |                      16 |
| Altbier2011               |                         13 |                      16 |
| CanadianOpen2011          |                         13 |                      16 |
| Poland2009                |                         13 |                      17 |
| FrenchOpen2009            |                         13 |                      17 |
| GermanOpen2011            |                         13 |                      18 |
| AachenOpen2011            |                         13 |                      18 |
| GermanOpen2012            |                         13 |                      18 |
| NaonedOpen2010            |                         13 |                      19 |
| GermanNationals2011       |                         13 |                      19 |
| CzechOpen2011             |                         13 |                      19 |
| PolishNationals2011       |                         13 |                      19 |
+---------------------------+----------------------------+-------------------------+
```

Posted by Antoine Piau on Francocube a while ago.


----------



## Stefan (May 17, 2012)

The most popular set of events that competitions offer is to offer *all *events.
The second-most popular set of events that competitions offer is to offer *only 3x3x3*.

All event sets offered by at least 10 competitions:

```
#comps  events
----------------
    41   222,333,333bf,333fm,333ft,333mbf,333oh,444,444bf,555,555bf,666,777,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
    25   333
    23   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555
    21   222,333,333bf,333fm,333mbf,333oh,444,444bf,555,555bf,666,777,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
    14   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,magic,pyram
    12   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,magic,mmagic,pyram,sq1
    11   222,333,333bf,333fm,333mbf,333oh,444,444bf,555,666,777,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
    11   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,pyram
    10   222,333,333bf,333fm,333ft,333mbf,333oh,444,444bf,555,666,777,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
    10   222,333,333bf,333oh,444
    10   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,magic,mmagic


select count(*) ctr, evs from
(select group_concat(distinct eventId order by eventId) evs
from Results
group by competitionId) tmp
group by evs
order by ctr desc, evs
```

There are 580 different sets that have occurred so far. The bottom two of the above list also stand out:
777,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1 (offered at BeijingNoCubes2010)
clock,magic,minx,pyram,sq1 (offered at XianWinter2011)



Spoiler: Ok here's the full list, maybe others see more odd stuff?





```
41   222,333,333bf,333fm,333ft,333mbf,333oh,444,444bf,555,555bf,666,777,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
 25   333
 23   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555
 21   222,333,333bf,333fm,333mbf,333oh,444,444bf,555,555bf,666,777,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
 14   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,magic,pyram
 12   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,magic,mmagic,pyram,sq1
 11   222,333,333bf,333fm,333mbf,333oh,444,444bf,555,666,777,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
 11   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,pyram
 10   222,333,333bf,333fm,333ft,333mbf,333oh,444,444bf,555,666,777,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
 10   222,333,333bf,333oh,444
 10   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,magic,mmagic
  8   222,333,333bf,333fm,333mbf,333oh,444,555,666,777,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  8   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  8   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,clock,magic,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  8   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,magic
  8   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  8   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,magic,mmagic,sq1
  8   333fm
  7   222,333,333bf,333fm,333mbf,333mbo,333oh,444,444bf,555,555bf,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  7   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,magic,minx
  7   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,magic,minx,pyram
  7   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,magic,mmagic,pyram
  6   222,333,333bf,333fm,333ft,333mbf,333oh,444,555,666,777,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  6   222,333,333bf,333fm,333mbf,333mbo,333oh,444,555,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  6   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,magic,sq1
  6   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,magic
  6   333,333bf,333oh
  5   222,333,333bf,333fm,333ft,333mbf,333oh,444,444bf,555,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  5   222,333,333bf,333fm,333mbf,333oh,444,555,666,777,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  5   222,333,333bf,333fm,333mbf,333oh,444,555,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  5   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram
  5   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,pyram,sq1
  5   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,magic,mmagic
  5   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,magic,mmagic,sq1
  5   222,333,444
  5   333,333bf,333oh,444
  5   333,333bf,333oh,444,555
  4   222,333,333bf,333fm,333ft,333mbf,333oh,444,555,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  4   222,333,333bf,333fm,333mbf,333mbo,333oh,444,444bf,555,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  4   222,333,333bf,333fm,333mbf,333oh,444,444bf,555,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  4   222,333,333bf,333fm,333oh,444,555,clock,magic,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  4   222,333,333bf,333fm,333oh,444,555,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  4   222,333,333bf,333ft,333mbf,333mbo,333oh,444,555,minx,pyram,sq1
  4   222,333,333bf,333mbf,333oh,444,555,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  4   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,444bf,555,555bf,magic,mmagic,pyram
  4   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,666,777,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  4   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,clock,magic,mmagic
  4   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,magic,mmagic,pyram
  4   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,magic,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  4   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,sq1
  4   222,333,333bf,444,555
  3   222,333,333bf,333fm,333ft,333mbf,333mbo,333oh,444,444bf,555,555bf,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  3   222,333,333bf,333fm,333oh,444,555,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  3   222,333,333bf,333fm,333oh,444,555,clock,magic,pyram,sq1
  3   222,333,333bf,333fm,333oh,444,555,magic,mmagic,pyram
  3   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,666,777,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  3   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,666,777,magic,mmagic,pyram
  3   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,magic,minx,sq1
  3   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,magic,pyram,sq1
  3   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,minx,pyram
  3   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,sq1
  3   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  3   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,magic,pyram
  3   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,pyram
  3   222,333,333oh,444,555,666,777,magic
  3   333,333bf
  3   333,333bf,333oh,444,magic
  3   pyram
  2   222,333
  2   222,333,333bf
  2   222,333,333bf,333fm,333ft,333mbf,333mbo,333oh,444,444bf,555,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  2   222,333,333bf,333fm,333ft,333mbf,333oh,444,444bf,555,555bf,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  2   222,333,333bf,333fm,333ft,333mbf,333oh,444,444bf,555,555bf,magic,mmagic,pyram
  2   222,333,333bf,333fm,333mbf,333oh,444,444bf,555,555bf,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  2   222,333,333bf,333fm,333mbf,333oh,444,444bf,555,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram
  2   222,333,333bf,333fm,333mbf,333oh,444,555,666,777,minx,pyram,sq1
  2   222,333,333bf,333fm,333oh,444,555,666,777,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  2   222,333,333bf,333fm,333oh,444,555,666,777,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram
  2   222,333,333bf,333fm,333oh,444,555,666,777,magic,minx,pyram,sq1
  2   222,333,333bf,333fm,333oh,444,555,magic,mmagic
  2   222,333,333bf,333fm,333oh,444,555,magic,pyram
  2   222,333,333bf,333ft,333mbf,333oh,444,555,666,777,minx,pyram,sq1
  2   222,333,333bf,333ft,333oh,444,444bf,555,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  2   222,333,333bf,333ft,333oh,444,555
  2   222,333,333bf,333ft,333oh,444,555,666,777,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  2   222,333,333bf,333ft,333oh,444,555,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  2   222,333,333bf,333ft,333oh,444,555,clock,pyram,sq1
  2   222,333,333bf,333ft,333oh,444,555,magic,mmagic,sq1
  2   222,333,333bf,333mbf,333mbo,333oh,444,555,magic,mmagic
  2   222,333,333bf,333mbf,333oh,444,444bf,555
  2   222,333,333bf,333mbf,333oh,444,444bf,555,555bf,666,777,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  2   222,333,333bf,333mbf,333oh,444,444bf,555,666,777,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  2   222,333,333bf,333mbf,333oh,444,555
  2   222,333,333bf,333mbf,333oh,444,555,clock,magic,mmagic
  2   222,333,333bf,333oh
  2   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,444bf,555,777,magic,sq1
  2   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,444bf,555,magic,mmagic,pyram
  2   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,444bf,555,pyram
  2   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,444bf,magic,mmagic,sq1
  2   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,666,777
  2   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,666,777,clock,magic,mmagic,sq1
  2   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,666,777,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram
  2   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,666,777,magic,minx,pyram,sq1
  2   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,666,magic,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  2   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,777,magic,mmagic,sq1
  2   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,clock,magic,minx,mmagic
  2   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram
  2   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,clock,magic,mmagic,pyram
  2   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,magic,minx,mmagic
  2   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,magic,minx,mmagic,sq1
  2   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,clock,magic,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  2   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,magic,sq1
  2   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,pyram,sq1
  2   222,333,333bf,333oh,444bf,555bf,clock,magic,mmagic,pyram
  2   222,333,333bf,333oh,555,magic,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  2   222,333,333bf,333oh,magic,minx,pyram,sq1
  2   222,333,333ft,333oh,444,555
  2   222,333,333oh,444,555,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  2   222,333,333oh,444,555,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  2   222,333,333oh,444,555,magic,mmagic
  2   222,333,333oh,444,555,magic,mmagic,pyram
  2   222,333,333oh,444,clock,magic
  2   222,333,333oh,444,magic
  2   222,333,333oh,444,magic,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  2   222,333,444,555
  2   222,333,444,555,pyram
  2   333,333bf,333fm,333oh,444
  2   333,333bf,333fm,333oh,444,555
  2   333,333bf,333fm,333oh,444,minx,pyram,sq1
  2   333,333bf,333oh,444,444bf,555,555bf,magic,mmagic
  2   333,333bf,333oh,444,555,666,clock
  2   333,333bf,333oh,444,555,minx,pyram,sq1
  2   333,333bf,333oh,444,magic,mmagic
  2   333,444,555
  2   333,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333ft,333mbf,333mbo,333oh,444,444bf,555,magic,minx,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333ft,333mbf,333oh
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333ft,333mbf,333oh,444,444bf,555,555bf,666,777,clock,magic,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333ft,333mbf,333oh,444,444bf,555,555bf,666,777,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333ft,333mbf,333oh,444,444bf,555,555bf,666,777,magic,mmagic,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333ft,333mbf,333oh,444,444bf,555,666,777,clock,magic,minx,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333ft,333mbf,333oh,444,444bf,555,666,777,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333ft,333mbf,333oh,444,555,666,777,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333ft,333mbf,333oh,444,555,clock,magic,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333ft,333mbf,333oh,444,clock,magic,mmagic,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333ft,333mbo,333oh,444,555,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333ft,333oh,444,444bf,555,555bf,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333ft,333oh,444,444bf,555,555bf,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333ft,333oh,444,444bf,555,666,777,magic,minx,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333ft,333oh,444,444bf,555,clock,magic,mmagic,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333ft,333oh,444,444bf,555,clock,magic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333ft,333oh,444,444bf,555,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333ft,333oh,444,444bf,555bf,666,clock,magic,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333ft,333oh,444,555,666,777,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333ft,333oh,444,555,666,777,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333ft,333oh,444,555,666,777,magic,mmagic,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333ft,333oh,444,555,666,clock,magic,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333ft,333oh,444,555,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333ft,333oh,444,555,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333ft,333oh,444,555,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333ft,333oh,444,555,magic,mmagic,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333ft,333oh,444,magic,mmagic,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333ft,333oh,444,magic,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333ft,333oh,444,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333mbf,333mbo,333oh,444,444bf,555,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333mbf,333mbo,333oh,444,444bf,555,minx,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333mbf,333mbo,333oh,444,444bf,magic,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333mbf,333mbo,333oh,444,555,magic,minx,mmagic
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333mbf,333oh,444,444bf,555,555bf
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333mbf,333oh,444,444bf,555,555bf,666,777,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333mbf,333oh,444,444bf,555,555bf,666,777,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333mbf,333oh,444,444bf,555,555bf,666,777,magic,mmagic,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333mbf,333oh,444,444bf,555,555bf,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333mbf,333oh,444,444bf,555,555bf,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333mbf,333oh,444,444bf,555,555bf,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333mbf,333oh,444,444bf,555,666,777,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333mbf,333oh,444,444bf,555,666,777,clock,magic,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333mbf,333oh,444,444bf,555,666,777,magic,minx,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333mbf,333oh,444,444bf,555,666,777,magic,mmagic,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333mbf,333oh,444,444bf,555,666,clock,minx,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333mbf,333oh,444,555
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333mbf,333oh,444,555,666
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333mbf,333oh,444,555,666,777
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333mbf,333oh,444,555,666,777,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333mbf,333oh,444,555,666,777,magic,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333mbf,333oh,444,555,666,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333mbf,333oh,444,555,666,clock,magic,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333mbf,333oh,444,555,magic
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333mbf,333oh,444,555,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333mbf,333oh,444,555,magic,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333mbf,333oh,444,555,minx,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333mbf,333oh,444,magic,mmagic,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333mbf,333oh,444,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333mbf,444,444bf,555,555bf,666,minx,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333mbo,333oh,444,444bf,555,555bf,clock,magic,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333oh,444,444bf,555,555bf
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333oh,444,444bf,555,555bf,666,777,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333oh,444,444bf,555,555bf,magic,mmagic,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333oh,444,444bf,555,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333oh,444,444bf,555,magic,mmagic
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333oh,444,444bf,magic,minx,mmagic,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333oh,444,555,666,777,clock,magic,minx,mmagic
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333oh,444,555,666,777,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333oh,444,555,666,777,clock,magic,minx,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333oh,444,555,666,777,clock,magic,mmagic,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333oh,444,555,666,777,clock,minx,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333oh,444,555,666,777,magic,minx,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333oh,444,555,666,777,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333oh,444,555,clock,minx
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333oh,444,555,magic,minx,mmagic
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333oh,444,555,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333oh,444,555,magic,minx,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333oh,444,555,magic,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333oh,444,555,magic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333oh,444,555,magic,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333oh,444,555,minx,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333oh,444,555,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333oh,444,555bf,magic,mmagic,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333oh,444,magic,mmagic
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333oh,444,magic,mmagic,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333fm,333oh,444,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333ft,333mbf,333mbo,333oh,444,444bf,555,555bf,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333ft,333mbf,333mbo,333oh,444,444bf,555,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333ft,333mbf,333mbo,333oh,555,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333ft,333mbf,333oh,444,444bf,555,555bf,777
  1   222,333,333bf,333ft,333mbf,333oh,444,444bf,555,666,777,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333ft,333mbf,333oh,444,444bf,555,666,777,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333ft,333mbf,333oh,444,444bf,555,magic,mmagic,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333ft,333mbf,333oh,444,555,555bf,magic,mmagic
  1   222,333,333bf,333ft,333mbf,333oh,444,555,666,777,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333ft,333mbf,333oh,444,555,666,777,clock,magic,mmagic,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333ft,333mbf,333oh,444,555,666,777,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333ft,333mbf,333oh,444,555,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333ft,333mbf,333oh,444,555,magic,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333ft,333mbf,333oh,444,555,minx,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333ft,333mbf,clock,magic,mmagic
  1   222,333,333bf,333ft,333mbo,333oh,444,555,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333ft,333mbo,333oh,444,555,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333ft,333mbo,333oh,444,555,clock,magic,minx,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333ft,333mbo,333oh,444,clock,magic,mmagic,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333ft,333oh
  1   222,333,333bf,333ft,333oh,444
  1   222,333,333bf,333ft,333oh,444,444bf,555,666,777,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333ft,333oh,444,444bf,555,666,777,magic,mmagic,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333ft,333oh,444,444bf,555,magic,mmagic
  1   222,333,333bf,333ft,333oh,444,555,555bf,666,777,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333ft,333oh,444,555,666,777,clock,magic,minx,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333ft,333oh,444,555,clock,magic,minx
  1   222,333,333bf,333ft,333oh,444,555,clock,magic,minx,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333ft,333oh,444,555,clock,magic,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333ft,333oh,444,555,magic,minx
  1   222,333,333bf,333ft,333oh,444,555,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333ft,333oh,444,555,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333ft,333oh,444,555,magic,minx,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333ft,333oh,444,555,magic,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333ft,333oh,444,555,magic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333ft,333oh,444,555,magic,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333ft,333oh,444,555,minx,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333ft,333oh,444,555,minx,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333ft,333oh,444,555,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333ft,333oh,444,555,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333ft,333oh,444,magic,minx
  1   222,333,333bf,333ft,333oh,444,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333ft,333oh,444bf,555bf,magic,mmagic
  1   222,333,333bf,333ft,333oh,666,777,clock,magic,minx,mmagic
  1   222,333,333bf,333ft,333oh,minx
  1   222,333,333bf,333ft,444,555,minx
  1   222,333,333bf,333mbf,333mbo,333oh,444
  1   222,333,333bf,333mbf,333mbo,333oh,444,444bf,555,555bf,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333mbf,333mbo,333oh,444,444bf,555,555bf,magic,mmagic
  1   222,333,333bf,333mbf,333mbo,333oh,444,444bf,555,magic,mmagic,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333mbf,333mbo,333oh,444,444bf,magic,minx,mmagic,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333mbf,333mbo,333oh,444,444bf,magic,mmagic,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333mbf,333mbo,333oh,444,555,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333mbf,333mbo,333oh,444,555,minx,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333mbf,333oh,444
  1   222,333,333bf,333mbf,333oh,444,444bf,555,555bf,666,777,magic,minx,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333mbf,333oh,444,444bf,555,555bf,clock,magic,mmagic,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333mbf,333oh,444,444bf,555,555bf,clock,magic,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333mbf,333oh,444,444bf,555,555bf,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333mbf,333oh,444,444bf,555,666,777,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333mbf,333oh,444,444bf,555,666,777,magic,minx,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333mbf,333oh,444,444bf,555,777,clock,magic,minx,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333mbf,333oh,444,444bf,555,clock,magic,mmagic,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333mbf,333oh,444,444bf,555,magic,mmagic,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333mbf,333oh,444,444bf,555,magic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333mbf,333oh,444,444bf,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333mbf,333oh,444,555,555bf,magic
  1   222,333,333bf,333mbf,333oh,444,555,666,777,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333mbf,333oh,444,555,666,777,magic,minx,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333mbf,333oh,444,555,666,777,magic,minx,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333mbf,333oh,444,555,666,777,magic,mmagic,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333mbf,333oh,444,555,777,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333mbf,333oh,444,555,777,magic,mmagic,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333mbf,333oh,444,555,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333mbf,333oh,444,555,clock,magic,minx,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333mbf,333oh,444,555,magic,minx,mmagic
  1   222,333,333bf,333mbf,333oh,444,555,magic,minx,mmagic,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333mbf,333oh,444,555,magic,minx,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333mbf,333oh,444,555,magic,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333mbf,333oh,444,555,minx
  1   222,333,333bf,333mbf,333oh,444,555,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333mbf,333oh,444,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333mbf,333oh,444,clock,magic,mmagic
  1   222,333,333bf,333mbf,333oh,444,clock,magic,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333mbf,333oh,444,magic
  1   222,333,333bf,333mbf,333oh,444,magic,minx,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333mbf,333oh,444,magic,mmagic
  1   222,333,333bf,333mbf,333oh,444,magic,mmagic,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333mbf,333oh,444,magic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333mbf,333oh,444bf,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333mbf,333oh,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333mbf,333oh,clock,magic,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333mbf,444,555,magic
  1   222,333,333bf,333mbf,clock,magic,minx,mmagic
  1   222,333,333bf,333mbo,333oh,444,444bf,555
  1   222,333,333bf,333mbo,333oh,444,555
  1   222,333,333bf,333mbo,333oh,444,555,magic,minx
  1   222,333,333bf,333mbo,333oh,444,555,magic,mmagic,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333mbo,333oh,444,minx
  1   222,333,333bf,333mbo,333oh,magic,mmagic
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,444bf
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,444bf,555,555bf,666,777,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,444bf,555,555bf,777,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,444bf,555,555bf,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,444bf,555,555bf,clock,magic,mmagic,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,444bf,555,555bf,clock,magic,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,444bf,555,555bf,clock,magic,mmagic,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,444bf,555,555bf,magic
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,444bf,555,555bf,magic,minx,mmagic,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,444bf,555,555bf,magic,mmagic
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,444bf,555,555bf,magic,mmagic,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,444bf,555,666,clock,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,444bf,555,777,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,444bf,555,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,444bf,555,clock,magic,mmagic
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,444bf,555,clock,magic,mmagic,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,444bf,555,magic,minx
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,444bf,555,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,444bf,555,magic,mmagic
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,444bf,555,magic,mmagic,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,444bf,555,minx,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,444bf,555,minx,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,444bf,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,444bf,magic,mmagic
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,444bf,magic,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,555bf,666,777
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,555bf,666,777,magic,mmagic,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,555bf,666,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,555bf,magic,mmagic,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,555bf,magic,mmagic,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,555bf,magic,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,666,777,clock,magic,minx,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,666,777,clock,magic,mmagic
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,666,777,clock,magic,mmagic,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,666,777,clock,magic,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,666,777,magic,minx,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,666,777,magic,minx,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,666,777,magic,mmagic
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,666,777,magic,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,666,777,magic,mmagic,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,666,777,magic,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,666,clock,magic,mmagic
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,666,clock,magic,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,666,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,666,magic,mmagic,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,666,minx
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,666,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,777,clock,magic,mmagic,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,777,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,777,magic,minx,mmagic,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,777,magic,minx,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,777,magic,minx,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,777,magic,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,777,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,clock,magic,minx,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,clock,magic,minx,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,clock,magic,mmagic
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,clock,magic,mmagic,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,clock,magic,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,clock,minx
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,clock,minx,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,clock,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,magic,minx,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,minx,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555bf,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,666,clock,magic,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,777,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,clock,magic
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,clock,magic,mmagic,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,clock,magic,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,magic,minx,mmagic,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,magic,minx,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444,minx,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444bf,555,555bf,clock,magic,mmagic
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,444bf,555bf,clock,magic,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,555,666,magic,minx
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,555,666,magic,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,555,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,clock,magic,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,magic
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,magic,mmagic,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,333oh,magic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,444,444bf,555bf,clock,magic,mmagic
  1   222,333,333bf,444,444bf,555bf,magic,mmagic,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,444,444bf,magic
  1   222,333,333bf,444,555,666,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,444,555,clock,magic,mmagic
  1   222,333,333bf,444,555,clock,magic,mmagic,sq1
  1   222,333,333bf,444,666,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,444,777,magic,mmagic
  1   222,333,333bf,444,clock
  1   222,333,333bf,444,magic
  1   222,333,333bf,444bf,magic
  1   222,333,333bf,555,666,magic,mmagic,pyram
  1   222,333,333bf,555bf,clock
  1   222,333,333bf,magic,mmagic,pyram
  1   222,333,333fm,333mbf,333oh,444,555,magic,mmagic,sq1
  1   222,333,333fm,333oh,444,444bf,555bf,pyram
  1   222,333,333fm,333oh,444,555,666,777,clock
  1   222,333,333fm,333oh,444,555,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,sq1
  1   222,333,333fm,333oh,444,555,minx,pyram
  1   222,333,333fm,333oh,444,magic,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333ft,333oh,444
  1   222,333,333ft,333oh,444,555,666,777,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333ft,333oh,444,555,clock,magic
  1   222,333,333ft,333oh,444,555,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333ft,333oh,444,555,magic
  1   222,333,333ft,333oh,444,555,magic,pyram
  1   222,333,333ft,333oh,444,magic,mmagic
  1   222,333,333ft,333oh,444,minx
  1   222,333,333oh,444
  1   222,333,333oh,444,444bf,666,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333oh,444,555
  1   222,333,333oh,444,555,666,777
  1   222,333,333oh,444,555,666,777,magic,mmagic
  1   222,333,333oh,444,555,666,777,minx,pyram
  1   222,333,333oh,444,555,666,777,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333oh,444,555,666,magic
  1   222,333,333oh,444,555,666,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333oh,444,555,666,magic,mmagic
  1   222,333,333oh,444,555,666,magic,pyram
  1   222,333,333oh,444,555,777,magic,mmagic,sq1
  1   222,333,333oh,444,555,clock
  1   222,333,333oh,444,555,clock,magic,mmagic
  1   222,333,333oh,444,555,clock,magic,mmagic,pyram
  1   222,333,333oh,444,555,clock,magic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333oh,444,555,clock,minx
  1   222,333,333oh,444,555,clock,minx,sq1
  1   222,333,333oh,444,555,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram
  1   222,333,333oh,444,555,magic,minx,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333oh,444,555,magic,mmagic,sq1
  1   222,333,333oh,444,555,magic,pyram
  1   222,333,333oh,444,555,minx,pyram
  1   222,333,333oh,444,555,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333oh,444,clock,magic,minx,pyram
  1   222,333,333oh,444,clock,magic,mmagic
  1   222,333,333oh,444,magic,minx,pyram
  1   222,333,333oh,555,pyram
  1   222,333,333oh,clock,magic,mmagic
  1   222,333,333oh,clock,magic,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,333oh,minx,pyram
  1   222,333,333oh,pyram
  1   222,333,444,555,666,777
  1   222,333,444,555,666,777,clock,minx
  1   222,333,444,555,666,777,magic,minx
  1   222,333,444,555,666,777,magic,sq1
  1   222,333,444,555,666,minx,pyram
  1   222,333,444,555,magic,mmagic
  1   222,333,444,555,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,444,clock,magic,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333,444,pyram
  1   222,333,444bf,555bf,clock,magic,mmagic,pyram
  1   222,333,magic
  1   222,333,magic,mmagic
  1   222,333,magic,mmagic,pyram
  1   222,333bf,333fm,333oh,pyram,sq1
  1   222,333bf,333ft,333oh
  1   333,333bf,333fm,333ft,333mbf,333mbo,444,444bf,555,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   333,333bf,333fm,333ft,333oh,444,444bf,555,555bf,clock,magic
  1   333,333bf,333fm,333mbf,333oh
  1   333,333bf,333fm,333oh
  1   333,333bf,333fm,333oh,444,444bf,555
  1   333,333bf,333fm,333oh,444,444bf,555,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   333,333bf,333fm,333oh,444,444bf,minx,pyram,sq1
  1   333,333bf,333fm,333oh,444,555,666,magic,minx,pyram,sq1
  1   333,333bf,333fm,333oh,444,555,magic
  1   333,333bf,333fm,333oh,444,555,sq1
  1   333,333bf,333fm,333oh,555,555bf,clock,pyram
  1   333,333bf,333fm,444,555,magic,pyram
  1   333,333bf,333ft,333oh,444,555,clock,magic,minx
  1   333,333bf,333ft,333oh,magic,mmagic
  1   333,333bf,333ft,clock,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   333,333bf,333mbf
  1   333,333bf,333mbf,333oh,444,555
  1   333,333bf,333mbf,333oh,777,magic,minx,mmagic,sq1
  1   333,333bf,333mbf,333oh,magic,mmagic
  1   333,333bf,333mbf,444,444bf,555bf,minx
  1   333,333bf,333mbo,333oh,444bf,555,555bf,magic,mmagic
  1   333,333bf,333mbo,444,555,clock,magic,mmagic,sq1
  1   333,333bf,333mbo,555,minx,pyram
  1   333,333bf,333oh,444,444bf
  1   333,333bf,333oh,444,444bf,555,555bf
  1   333,333bf,333oh,444,444bf,555,555bf,magic
  1   333,333bf,333oh,444,444bf,555,magic
  1   333,333bf,333oh,444,444bf,555,magic,mmagic
  1   333,333bf,333oh,444,444bf,555,minx,sq1
  1   333,333bf,333oh,444,444bf,555,pyram,sq1
  1   333,333bf,333oh,444,444bf,555bf
  1   333,333bf,333oh,444,444bf,555bf,pyram
  1   333,333bf,333oh,444,444bf,777,magic,mmagic
  1   333,333bf,333oh,444,444bf,pyram,sq1
  1   333,333bf,333oh,444,555,666,777
  1   333,333bf,333oh,444,555,clock,magic,minx,sq1
  1   333,333bf,333oh,444,555,clock,magic,pyram
  1   333,333bf,333oh,444,555,magic
  1   333,333bf,333oh,444,555,magic,minx,mmagic
  1   333,333bf,333oh,444,555,magic,mmagic
  1   333,333bf,333oh,444,555,sq1
  1   333,333bf,333oh,555
  1   333,333bf,333oh,555,magic,mmagic
  1   333,333bf,333oh,666,sq1
  1   333,333bf,333oh,minx,pyram,sq1
  1   333,333bf,333oh,sq1
  1   333,333bf,444,555
  1   333,333bf,444,555,666,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   333,333bf,444,555,777,magic,mmagic
  1   333,333bf,444,555,clock,magic,minx
  1   333,333bf,444,555,clock,magic,minx,mmagic
  1   333,333bf,444,555,pyram
  1   333,333bf,clock
  1   333,333fm
  1   333,333fm,333ft,333mbf,333oh,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   333,333fm,333ft,333oh,444,555,clock,magic,mmagic,pyram
  1   333,333fm,333oh,444,555
  1   333,333ft
  1   333,333mbf,444,444bf,555,555bf,666,777,minx
  1   333,333mbf,444bf,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   333,333oh
  1   333,333oh,444
  1   333,333oh,444,555
  1   333,333oh,444,555,magic
  1   333,333oh,444,magic
  1   333,333oh,444,minx
  1   333,333oh,444,sq1
  1   333,333oh,555,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   333,333oh,magic
  1   333,333oh,magic,mmagic
  1   333,444
  1   333,444,555,666,777
  1   333,444,555,666,777,magic,mmagic,sq1
  1   333,444,555,minx,pyram,sq1
  1   333,555,pyram
  1   333,magic,mmagic
  1   333,magic,mmagic,pyram
  1   333,magic,pyram,sq1
  1   333,pyram,sq1
  1   333,sq1
  1   333bf,333fm,333mbf,444bf
  1   333bf,333oh,clock,minx,mmagic,pyram
  1   333bf,444bf,555,555bf,666,777
  1   333bf,555,666,777,minx
  1   333fm,333ft
  1   333fm,333ft,333mbf,444bf,555bf,666,777,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   333fm,333ft,666,777,clock,minx,sq1
  1   333mbf,444bf,555bf
  1   333mbf,444bf,555bf,666,777,clock,minx,pyram,sq1
  1   444,444bf,555,555bf,666,777,clock,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   444,444bf,555,666,777,clock,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   444,555,666,777
  1   444,555,666,777,clock,magic,mmagic,sq1
  1   444,555,666,777,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   444,555,666,minx,pyram,sq1
  1   555,666,777
  1   555,666,777,clock,minx,pyram,sq1
  1   777,clock,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1
  1   clock,magic,minx,pyram,sq1
```


----------



## Stefan (May 17, 2012)

Hippolyte!!! said:


> count(distinct personName)


 
Better use personId here. There are different people with the same name.

Also, not everybody can or wants to read SQL, so it's always good if you write a little "normal language" description of what your statistic is.


----------



## lachose (May 17, 2012)

Btw, this query also counts people who DNF'd at big blinds... I should do it again properly.
And this query just show the competitions with most differents winners.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 17, 2012)

Can I request 3x3 average against megaminx average for the top 100 megaminx averages please. Just interested to see if there is a correlation


----------



## Stefan (May 17, 2012)

lachose said:


> Btw, this query also counts people who DNF'd at big blinds... I should do it again properly.



Yeah, I had that at first, too. What I did then was to require best>0.



lachose said:


> And this query just show the competitions with most differents winners.


 
Now write it above your statistic so people can know when they first see it, not just several posts later


----------



## lachose (May 17, 2012)

@Stefan : Here we go !

Competitions with most differents winners

```
+---------------------------+------------+-----------+
| competitionId             | nb_winners | nb_events |
+---------------------------+------------+-----------+
| WC2009                    |         16 |        19 |
| USNationals2010           |         16 |        19 |
| WC2011                    |         16 |        19 |
| WC2007                    |         15 |        18 |
| Euro2010                  |         15 |        19 |
| USNationals2011           |         15 |        19 |
| IndonesianOpen2011        |         14 |        19 |
| GaleriesLafayetteOpen2011 |         13 |        14 |
| USOpen2008                |         13 |        16 |
| Altbier2011               |         13 |        16 |
| GermanOpen2012            |         13 |        17 |
| FrenchOpen2009            |         13 |        17 |
| AachenOpen2011            |         13 |        18 |
| CzechOpen2011             |         13 |        19 |
| GermanNationals2011       |         13 |        19 |
+---------------------------+------------+-----------+
```

Query

```
mysql> select competitionId, (count(distinct personId)) nb_winners, (count(distinct eventId)) nb_events from Results where pos="1" and best>0 and roundId in ('f','c') group by competitionId order by nb_winners desc, nb_events limit 15;
```


----------



## Carrot (May 17, 2012)

333,333fm,333ft,333mbf,333oh,magic,minx,mmagic,pyram,sq1

This is the setup with the most events without having any cubic puzzles that does not have 3 layers  (Achieved at Danish Special 2011)


----------



## Julian (May 17, 2012)

Shoulda had BLD


----------



## TMOY (May 27, 2012)

What's the longest DNF streak at 3BLD before the first success ?

I think I'm still holding it, at least Zoé didn't beat me


----------



## BlueDevil (May 27, 2012)

According to the WCA website, the worst results ever achieved in FMC are 376 and 535 moves.


----------



## aronpm (May 27, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> According to the WCA website, the worst results ever achieved in FMC are 376 and 535 moves.


 
Some people thought it would be funny to waste organisers' time.


----------



## rubiksarlen (May 27, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> According to the WCA website, the worst results ever achieved in FMC are 376 and 535 moves.



Link! Would like to see it!


----------



## kirtpro (May 27, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> Link! Would like to see it!


 
http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007DUSS01
http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007JIPT01
lol


----------



## Sebastien (May 27, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> Link! Would like to see it!


 
What's your problem? Don't you know the WCA website?


----------



## Bob (May 27, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> According to the WCA website, the worst results ever achieved in FMC are 376 and 535 moves.


 
Quite a few people started to do that, so we decided to change the regulations. I believe both of those had some sort of cyclic repetition to them such as (R U R' U') * 24 or (R U) * 216 or whatever it is.


----------



## lachose (May 27, 2012)

Gaël solved the cube with only J-perms IIRC


----------



## Bob (May 27, 2012)

lachose said:


> Gaël solved the cube with only J-perms IIRC


 
Yeah, I think you're right about that one. I may also be thinking of somebody else. If I'm not mistaken, at one of the same competitions somebody had an even longer solution but it was a DNF.


----------



## TMOY (May 27, 2012)

I don't remember seeing anybody else than Gaël and Kai sublitting such absurdly long solutions. The other few sup-100 solutions I've seen were solutions submitted by beginners using a basic LBL method.

And for the record, Kai's solution was an Old Pochmann solve.


----------



## Cubenovice (May 27, 2012)

And that's why we have the 80 move limit nowadays...


----------



## Henrik (May 29, 2012)

What is the slowest feet solve ever? Is it the 16 min 47 sec done by Jonathan Midjord? or is there a slower?

(Jonathan was the main reason I did such a bad feet avg  he was using "my" WR timer for yea almost 20 min.)


----------



## rubiksarlen (May 29, 2012)

Henrik said:


> What is the slowest feet solve ever? Is it the 16 min 47 sec done by Jonathan Midjord? or is there a slower?
> 
> (Jonathan was the main reason I did such a bad feet avg  he was using "my" WR timer for yea almost 20 min.)



No, the slowest feet solve is only 15:30 done by some guy from Austria.


----------



## Jakube (May 29, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> No, the slowest feet solve is only 15:30 done by some guy from Austria.


 
By the way this is Austrian NR.


----------



## rubiksarlen (May 29, 2012)

Jakube said:


> By the way this is Austrian NR.



Wow...Didn't notice that! You should start practising feet then! Bet you can do faster blindfolded!  jkjk


----------



## Carrot (May 29, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> No, the slowest feet solve is only 15:30 done by some guy from Austria.


 
...
I can't tell if you are serious, but that list shows peoples FASTEST solves... not their slowest solves... someone with a 1 minute solves as their fastest solve can also have a 3 minute solve, but that solve will just NOT be listest as their fastest solve, as 1 minute is faster than 3 minutes. Henrik wants a list of the slowest solves, and not a list of the slowest fastest solve.


----------



## lachose (May 29, 2012)

Henrik said:


> What is the slowest feet solve ever? Is it the 16 min 47 sec done by Jonathan Midjord? or is there a slower?
> 
> (Jonathan was the main reason I did such a bad feet avg  he was using "my" WR timer for yea almost 20 min.)


 
If my sql query was correct, the worst time for 3x3 with feet is 16:49 by Marek Wójtowicz : http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008WOJT01#333ft


----------



## Henrik (May 29, 2012)

lachose said:


> If my sql query was correct, the worst time for 3x3 with feet is 16:49 by Marek Wójtowicz : http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008WOJT01#333ft



Bummer we really though that is was the slowest, he should have waited 3 sec I guess.


----------



## Zoé (May 29, 2012)

TMOY said:


> What's the longest DNF streak at 3BLD before the first success ?
> 
> I think I'm still holding it, at least Zoé didn't beat me



Yeah ! You noticed I did one right ? I almost thought it was a miracle when I opened my eyes and saw it was solved x)
I'd like to know as well about the DNF streak before first success !


----------



## Cubenovice (May 29, 2012)

And I would like to know the same thing for 4BLD
Would like to know what I'm up against...


----------



## Mollerz (May 29, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> And I would like to know the same thing for 4BLD
> Would like to know what I'm up against...



I'm going quite dandy at the moment. Undid R U R' U' wrong at the end of my last solve so I was 3 moves off a success.


----------



## danthecuber (Jun 1, 2012)

What are the top 10 people who have the most sub 11's without getting a sub 10 (I have 7)?

Also, what are the top 10 streaks of breaking 3x3 average personal bests, starting from the first official average only?
I'd also like to know that for master magic average^^.


----------



## Riley (Jun 1, 2012)

Longest streak of breaking PB in any event in both single and average?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 1, 2012)

Top 5 2x2 podium world records?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jun 1, 2012)

danthecuber said:


> What are the top 10 people who have the most sub 11's without getting a sub 10 (I have 7)?


 

```
2008ZOFF01	Tommaso Zoffoli		16
2009CHEN42	Minghao Chen (陈铭豪)	9
2011GRAS01	Pablo Grasböck		8
2011CHOI02	Ludwig Choi		8
2005REYN01	Tim Reynolds		8
2008QUDO01	Dongdong Qu (曲冬冬)	7
2011SELZ01	Daniel Selzer		7
2010JINY02	Yan Jin (金岩)		7
2008ZHAN06	Haixu Zhang (张海旭)	7
2007FODO01	Dániel Fodor		6
2005BAUM01	Jason Baum		6
```
Beat you 

Also interesting is http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010HUAN01: he is at 3, but all of them were in the same round.



That70sShowDude said:


> Top 5 2x2 podium world records?



Here's all the sub-10s:


```
GermanNationals2011	Mats Valk,Cornelius Dieckmann,Leonhard Kehrberger		249,261,313	823
WC2011			Feliks Zemdegs,Michał Pleskowicz,Nipat Charoenpholphant		271,274,289	834
DutchOpen2011		Milán Baticz,Bence Barát,Maarten Smit				253,282,321	856
NewarkH2H2012		Alex Koroglu,Andy Smith,Rowe Hessler				286,289,308	883
ParkRidgeOpen2011	Dan Cohen,Mike Kotch,Ethan Crislip				228,331,338	897
AsianChampionship2010	Feliks Zemdegs,Peerawich Hiranpaphakorn,Asia Konvittayayotin	235,324,352	911
KrungThepOpen2011	Nipat Charoenpholphant,Asia Konvittayayotin,Peerawich Hiranpaphakorn 272,302,340	914
USNationals2011		Anthony Brooks,Christopher Olson,Rowe Hessler			296,310,314	920
ShanghaiPortOpen2011	Nipat Charoenpholphant,Zhouheng Sun (孙舟横),Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)306,308,313	927
CanadianOpen2011	Bill Wang,James Tu,Justin Jaffray				277,321,332	930
AustralianNationals2011	Feliks Zemdegs,Cameron Stollery,Florian Kreyssig		263,266,402	931
HungarianOpen2011	Bence Barát,András Szermek,Milán Baticz				308,315,318	941
Euro2010		Michał Pleskowicz,Mats Valk,Cornelius Dieckmann			283,336,338	957
SingaporeOpen2012	Zhou Yichen (周奕臣),Leong Wing Sik,Howard Wong Jun Yen		297,331,337	965
GermanOpen2012		Cornelius Dieckmann,Mats Valk,Sébastien Auroux			287,294,406	987
BridgewaterOpen2011	Rowe Hessler,Andy Smith,Zach Goldman				267,316,406	989
LyonOpen2011		Bence Barát,Kevin Guillaumond,Auguste Olivry			314,335,345	994
VCubeSpiel2011		Bence Barát,Erik Akkersdijk,Janis Leineweber			261,322,416	999
```


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 1, 2012)

Why haven't WCA change the FM WR to 20 since it was proven but not at a WCA event?


----------



## aronpm (Jun 1, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> Why haven't WCA change the FM WR to 20 since it was proven but not at a WCA event?


 
Because nobody has presented a hand-found 20 move solution in a competition.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 2, 2012)

Everyone who has an official success in 5BLD, has an official success in 4BLD. For a while, Zane and Stefan Pochmann didn't have a success in 4BLD. What's weird is that they are two opposites in speed and rank


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jun 2, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> Everyone who has an official success in 5BLD, has an official success in 4BLD. For a while, Zane and Stefan Pochmann didn't have a success in 4BLD. What's weird is that they are two opposites in speed and rank


 
I wonder how many people a 4BLD success but not 5BLD, mainly as a percentage of the number of people with a 4BLD success.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 2, 2012)

55 5bld
130 4bld

42% of people with 4bld success have a 5bld success, 58% do not.


----------



## ottozing (Jun 3, 2012)

anyone wanna calculate the percentage of cubers who have only ever been to 1 official comp?


----------



## Sebastien (Jun 3, 2012)

ottozing said:


> anyone wanna calculate the percentage of cubers who have only ever been to 1 official comp?


 
The answer to the question your formulated is 100%.


----------



## ottozing (Jun 3, 2012)

i meant like only 1, not more than 1, not less than 1. 1


----------



## bamilan (Jun 3, 2012)

What are the top 3 closest podiums in each event? (I mean like magic at hungarian open 2010, podium was: 1.18, 1.20, 1.20, thats 0.02 difference)


----------



## TMOY (Jun 3, 2012)

Don't know if they are actually the closest but:

Square-1 at Spols Open 2011: 1st me 26.45, 2nd Jan 26.59, 3rd Lard 26.68.
5^3 at French Nats 2012: 1st Julien R. 1:30.64, 2nd Abdelhak 1:30.75, 3rd Kanneti 1:30.83.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 3, 2012)

*Bump:*
What's the longest DNF streak at 3BLD before the first success ?
What's the longest DNF streak at 4BLD before the first success ?

and might add 5 BLD as well


----------



## Stefan (Jun 3, 2012)

bamilan said:


> What are the top 3 closest podiums in each event? (I mean like magic at hungarian open 2010, podium was: *1.18, 1.20, 1.20, thats 0.02 difference*)










```
mysql> select a.competitionId, a.eventId, round(a.average/100,2) winner, round(b.average/100,2) third, round(b.average/100-a.average/100,2) difference
    -> from (select competitionId, eventId, average from Results where average>0 and roundId in ('f','c') and pos=1) a,
    ->      (select competitionId, eventId, average from Results where average>0 and roundId in ('f','c') and pos=3) b
    -> where a.competitionId=b.competitionId and a.eventId=b.eventId
    -> order by 5
    -> limit 100;
+---------------------------+---------+--------+-------+------------+
| competitionId             | eventId | winner | third | difference |
+---------------------------+---------+--------+-------+------------+
| HungarianOpen2009         | magic   |   1.18 |  1.18 |       0.00 |
| RubikkuChamp2012          | magic   |   1.37 |  1.38 |       0.01 |
| BrusselsSummerOpen2009    | magic   |   1.63 |  1.64 |       0.01 |
| USNationals2010           | 222     |   3.55 |  3.56 |       0.01 |
| SlovenianOpen2012         | magic   |   1.32 |  1.33 |       0.01 |
| SingaporeOpen2010         | magic   |   1.52 |  1.53 |       0.01 |
| DanishOpen2010            | magic   |   1.75 |  1.77 |       0.02 |
[b]| HungarianOpen2010         | magic   |   1.18 |  1.20 |       0.02 |[/b]
| BandungOpen2011           | 333     |  14.10 | 14.12 |       0.02 |
| DolmenOpen2011            | magic   |   1.76 |  1.78 |       0.02 |
| BeneluxOpen2008           | magic   |   1.76 |  1.78 |       0.02 |
| Netherlands2009           | magic   |   1.50 |  1.53 |       0.03 |
| MadridOpen2008            | magic   |   1.68 |  1.71 |       0.03 |
| CanadianCubingClassic2008 | magic   |   1.54 |  1.57 |       0.03 |
| RobinsonsGalleriaOpen2011 | 222     |   4.13 |  4.16 |       0.03 |
| HongKongOpen2008          | mmagic  |   3.35 |  3.38 |       0.03 |
| AustinFall2009            | magic   |   2.10 |  2.13 |       0.03 |
| BeneluxOpen2009           | magic   |   1.36 |  1.39 |       0.03 |
| GermanOpen2011            | magic   |   1.21 |  1.25 |       0.04 |
| DauphineOpen2009          | magic   |   1.63 |  1.67 |       0.04 |
| Altbier2011               | magic   |   1.55 |  1.59 |       0.04 |
| WC2007                    | magic   |   1.19 |  1.23 |       0.04 |
| SwierklanyOpen2011        | magic   |   1.49 |  1.54 |       0.05 |
| SemarangFunCube2011       | mmagic  |   3.28 |  3.33 |       0.05 |
| FunFastingDay2011         | magic   |   1.34 |  1.39 |       0.05 |
| RussiaOpen2011            | magic   |   1.37 |  1.42 |       0.05 |
| OhioFall2011              | magic   |   1.73 |  1.78 |       0.05 |
| NanjingSpring2012         | mmagic  |   3.29 |  3.34 |       0.05 |
| WC2009                    | magic   |   1.01 |  1.06 |       0.05 |
| TaiwanSpringOpen2011      | 222     |   3.91 |  3.97 |       0.06 |
| NanjingSpring2011         | magic   |   1.08 |  1.14 |       0.06 |
| XiningSummer2011          | magic   |   1.39 |  1.45 |       0.06 |
| UkraineOpen2012           | 222     |   3.95 |  4.01 |       0.06 |
| NantesOpen2009            | magic   |   1.54 |  1.60 |       0.06 |
| DutchNationals2010        | magic   |   1.37 |  1.43 |       0.06 |
| ConnecticutSummer2009     | magic   |   1.39 |  1.45 |       0.06 |
| MacauOpen2009             | magic   |   1.02 |  1.08 |       0.06 |
| HoChiMinhCityOpen2011     | magic   |   1.74 |  1.80 |       0.06 |
| KansaiOpen2012            | magic   |   1.27 |  1.33 |       0.06 |
| NUS2011                   | magic   |   1.57 |  1.64 |       0.07 |
| SpanishChampionship2010   | magic   |   1.45 |  1.52 |       0.07 |
| ShanghaiPortOpen2011      | 222     |   3.06 |  3.13 |       0.07 |
| SanFranciscoOpen2009      | magic   |   1.59 |  1.66 |       0.07 |
| MinnesotaOpen2011         | magic   |   1.58 |  1.65 |       0.07 |
| KansaiOpen2012            | 333     |  11.19 | 11.26 |       0.07 |
| PhilippinesOpen2009       | sq1     |  28.18 | 28.25 |       0.07 |
| CanadianOpen2007          | magic   |   1.42 |  1.49 |       0.07 |
| BogorOpen2011             | magic   |   1.73 |  1.80 |       0.07 |
| GenevaOpen2008            | magic   |   1.66 |  1.73 |       0.07 |
| VancouverSummer2011       | magic   |   1.73 |  1.81 |       0.08 |
| HenanUniversityOpen2011   | magic   |   1.27 |  1.35 |       0.08 |
| DutchOpen2009             | magic   |   1.52 |  1.60 |       0.08 |
| CaltechFall2011           | 333oh   |  18.05 | 18.13 |       0.08 |
| RiverHillSpring2011       | magic   |   1.87 |  1.95 |       0.08 |
| CachanOpen2011            | magic   |   1.73 |  1.81 |       0.08 |
| VirginiaOpen2008          | magic   |   1.65 |  1.73 |       0.08 |
| TrondheimFall2011         | 222     |   4.78 |  4.87 |       0.09 |
| CaltechFall2008           | 333oh   |  22.55 | 22.64 |       0.09 |
| OsloOpen2010              | magic   |   2.10 |  2.19 |       0.09 |
| USNationals2010           | magic   |   1.29 |  1.38 |       0.09 |
| TorontoSummer2010         | 222     |   3.72 |  3.81 |       0.09 |
| BelgianOpen2011           | magic   |   1.47 |  1.56 |       0.09 |
| CubingKoreaDecember2011   | magic   |   1.63 |  1.72 |       0.09 |
| OsakaOpen2008             | magic   |   1.38 |  1.47 |       0.09 |
| GuadalajaraOpen2010       | magic   |   2.02 |  2.11 |       0.09 |
| XianYangling2012          | magic   |   2.09 |  2.18 |       0.09 |
| DutchOpen2008             | magic   |   1.24 |  1.33 |       0.09 |
| HenanOpen2010             | magic   |   0.90 |  0.99 |       0.09 |
| Aplicarubick2011          | magic   |   1.39 |  1.48 |       0.09 |
| MadridOpen2010            | magic   |   1.39 |  1.48 |       0.09 |
| PleasantvilleFall2007     | magic   |   1.34 |  1.43 |       0.09 |
| BelgianOpen2010           | magic   |   1.41 |  1.50 |       0.09 |
| CyberOpen2011             | 333     |  11.72 | 11.82 |       0.10 |
| HungarianOpen2011         | 222     |   3.08 |  3.18 |       0.10 |
| HungarianOpen2011         | magic   |   1.10 |  1.20 |       0.10 |
| ShenzhenSummerOpen2009    | magic   |   0.99 |  1.09 |       0.10 |
| DixonOpen2011             | magic   |   1.64 |  1.74 |       0.10 |
| MPEIOpen2011              | magic   |   1.17 |  1.27 |       0.10 |
| AustrianOpen2012          | magic   |   1.42 |  1.52 |       0.10 |
| Kuikuiltik2012            | magic   |   1.35 |  1.45 |       0.10 |
| EastGermanOpen2010        | magic   |   1.32 |  1.42 |       0.10 |
| PrincetonOpen2008         | magic   |   1.32 |  1.42 |       0.10 |
| CaltechWinter2011         | magic   |   1.83 |  1.93 |       0.10 |
| TorontoSpring2010         | magic   |   1.22 |  1.32 |       0.10 |
| WashingtonDCWinter2011    | magic   |   1.56 |  1.66 |       0.10 |
| SingaporeOpen2012         | magic   |   1.13 |  1.23 |       0.10 |
| DutchMasters2008          | magic   |   1.15 |  1.25 |       0.10 |
| Euro2006                  | magic   |   1.35 |  1.45 |       0.10 |
| SwedishCubedays2010       | 222     |   4.23 |  4.34 |       0.11 |
| SwedishChampionship2011   | magic   |   1.33 |  1.44 |       0.11 |
| VancouverOpen2010         | magic   |   1.44 |  1.55 |       0.11 |
| CzechOpen2011             | magic   |   1.25 |  1.36 |       0.11 |
| BarcelonaSummerOpen2011   | magic   |   1.39 |  1.50 |       0.11 |
| PoznanOpen2011            | magic   |   1.22 |  1.33 |       0.11 |
| WC2011                    | pyram   |   4.67 |  4.78 |       0.11 |
| Netherlands2009           | 333     |  11.57 | 11.68 |       0.11 |
| MatsudoOpen2010           | magic   |   1.22 |  1.33 |       0.11 |
| CubingSpringGrudziadz2012 | magic   |   1.51 |  1.62 |       0.11 |
| NiagaraOpenSummer2008     | magic   |   1.60 |  1.71 |       0.11 |
| DutchOpen2007             | magic   |   1.34 |  1.45 |       0.11 |
+---------------------------+---------+--------+-------+------------+
```

Sorry I didn't do "top 3 for each event", that's a bit harder. But here's the closest podiums by *ratio*, I find that more interesting anyway and there you also see many non-magic entries:


```
mysql> select a.competitionId, a.eventId, round(a.average/100,2) winner, round(b.average/100,2) third, b.average/a.average ratio
    -> from (select competitionId, eventId, average from Results where average>0 and roundId in ('f','c') and pos=1) a,
    ->      (select competitionId, eventId, average from Results where average>0 and roundId in ('f','c') and pos=3) b
    -> where a.competitionId=b.competitionId and a.eventId=b.eventId
    -> order by 5
    -> limit 100;
+-----------------------------+---------+--------+--------+--------+
| competitionId               | eventId | winner | third  | ratio  |
+-----------------------------+---------+--------+--------+--------+
| HungarianOpen2009           | magic   |   1.18 |   1.18 | 1.0000 |
| BandungOpen2011             | 333     |  14.10 |  14.12 | 1.0014 |
| France2012                  | 555     |  90.64 |  90.83 | 1.0021 |
| PhilippinesOpen2009         | sq1     |  28.18 |  28.25 | 1.0025 |
| USNationals2010             | 222     |   3.55 |   3.56 | 1.0028 |
| CaltechFall2008             | 333oh   |  22.55 |  22.64 | 1.0040 |
| CaltechFall2011             | 333oh   |  18.05 |  18.13 | 1.0044 |
| VesoulOpen2011              | 555     | 125.95 | 126.60 | 1.0052 |
| FuglsangparkOpen2009        | 444     |  57.44 |  57.78 | 1.0059 |
| TaipeiOpen2011              | 444     |  44.28 |  44.54 | 1.0059 |
| BrusselsSummerOpen2009      | magic   |   1.63 |   1.64 | 1.0061 |
| KansaiOpen2012              | 333     |  11.19 |  11.26 | 1.0063 |
| SingaporeOpen2010           | magic   |   1.52 |   1.53 | 1.0066 |
| FrenchOpen2009              | 555     |  97.40 |  98.10 | 1.0072 |
| RubikkuChamp2012            | magic   |   1.37 |   1.38 | 1.0073 |
| RobinsonsGalleriaOpen2011   | 222     |   4.13 |   4.16 | 1.0073 |
| SlovenianOpen2012           | magic   |   1.32 |   1.33 | 1.0076 |
| SpanishChampionship2011     | 555     |  96.91 |  97.70 | 1.0082 |
| CyberOpen2011               | 333     |  11.72 |  11.82 | 1.0085 |
| SpolsOpen2011               | sq1     |  26.45 |  26.68 | 1.0087 |
| HongKongOpen2008            | mmagic  |   3.35 |   3.38 | 1.0090 |
| MacauOpen2009               | 333     |  14.05 |  14.18 | 1.0093 |
| Netherlands2009             | 333     |  11.57 |  11.68 | 1.0095 |
| RizalOpen2009               | 444     |  69.49 |  70.16 | 1.0096 |
| TorontoOpenFall2008         | 555     | 110.28 | 111.37 | 1.0099 |
| TaiwanSummer2011            | 333     |  10.97 |  11.08 | 1.0100 |
| Aplicarubick2011            | 333     |  13.48 |  13.62 | 1.0104 |
| CaptainsCove2009            | 333     |  14.82 |  14.98 | 1.0108 |
| SanFranciscoOpen2009        | 444     |  58.56 |  59.19 | 1.0108 |
| GuangzhouSCUT2012           | 333oh   |  20.00 |  20.22 | 1.0110 |
| HalloweenOpen2010           | 333oh   |  21.58 |  21.82 | 1.0111 |
| ColegioCidade2010           | 555     | 172.59 | 174.54 | 1.0113 |
| DanishOpen2010              | magic   |   1.75 |   1.77 | 1.0114 |
| BeneluxOpen2008             | magic   |   1.76 |   1.78 | 1.0114 |
| DolmenOpen2011              | magic   |   1.76 |   1.78 | 1.0114 |
| SafeHaven2010               | 444     |  53.15 |  53.77 | 1.0117 |
| HaNoiOpen2011               | 333     |  12.81 |  12.97 | 1.0125 |
| SlovenianOpen2010           | 444     |  52.59 |  53.26 | 1.0127 |
| IranOpen2011                | clock   |  36.13 |  36.59 | 1.0127 |
| CMUSpring2012               | 444     |  59.19 |  59.95 | 1.0128 |
| HungarianOpen2008           | 555     | 110.42 | 111.86 | 1.0130 |
| GalantaOpen2009             | 333     |  15.20 |  15.40 | 1.0132 |
| SwedishCubeDay2009          | clock   |  12.80 |  12.98 | 1.0141 |
| VirginiaOpen2008            | 333     |  12.75 |  12.93 | 1.0141 |
| SurabayaOpen2011            | 333oh   |  23.71 |  24.05 | 1.0143 |
| AustinFall2009              | magic   |   2.10 |   2.13 | 1.0143 |
| PhilippinesOpen2008         | 444     |  74.18 |  75.26 | 1.0146 |
| GuangzhouSummerVacation2011 | 333     |  11.60 |  11.77 | 1.0147 |
| CanadianOpen2009            | 777     | 316.68 | 321.39 | 1.0149 |
| SemarangFunCube2011         | mmagic  |   3.28 |   3.33 | 1.0152 |
| UkraineOpen2012             | 222     |   3.95 |   4.01 | 1.0152 |
| NanjingSpring2012           | mmagic  |   3.29 |   3.34 | 1.0152 |
| TaiwanSpringOpen2011        | 222     |   3.91 |   3.97 | 1.0153 |
| CebuOpen2009                | 555     | 115.23 | 116.99 | 1.0153 |
| TCAChampionship2011         | 333     |  10.40 |  10.56 | 1.0154 |
| BWOpen2012                  | 555     |  85.49 |  86.81 | 1.0154 |
| OneToEight2011              | 555     |  84.12 |  85.42 | 1.0155 |
| LyonSinterklaasOpen2010     | minx    | 135.58 | 137.76 | 1.0161 |
| PhilippinesOpen2009         | 444     |  61.06 |  62.05 | 1.0162 |
| MITSpring2010               | 333     |  12.12 |  12.32 | 1.0165 |
| DusseldorfOpen2010          | pyram   |   7.85 |   7.98 | 1.0166 |
[b]| HungarianOpen2010           | magic   |   1.18 |   1.20 | 1.0169 |[/b]
| USOpen2007                  | 444     |  69.96 |  71.19 | 1.0176 |
| ShanghaiOpen2010            | 555     | 116.35 | 118.41 | 1.0177 |
| MadridOpen2008              | magic   |   1.68 |   1.71 | 1.0179 |
| VirginiaOpen2008            | 333oh   |  25.18 |  25.64 | 1.0183 |
| TorontoSpring2011           | pyram   |   7.07 |   7.20 | 1.0184 |
| Korea2009                   | 333oh   |  21.25 |  21.64 | 1.0184 |
| BelgianOpen2007             | 333     |  14.04 |  14.30 | 1.0185 |
| SlovenianOpen2012           | 333     |  12.36 |  12.59 | 1.0186 |
| TrondheimFall2011           | 222     |   4.78 |   4.87 | 1.0188 |
| HungarianOpen2009           | 555     |  91.49 |  93.23 | 1.0190 |
| France2009                  | 333     |  12.55 |  12.79 | 1.0191 |
| MatsudoAutumn2011           | 444     |  40.32 |  41.10 | 1.0193 |
| BialystokOpen2011           | 444     |  52.12 |  53.13 | 1.0194 |
| DauphineOpen2009            | 333     |  13.39 |  13.65 | 1.0194 |
| VancouverWinter2011         | 333     |  14.44 |  14.72 | 1.0194 |
| CanadianCubingClassic2008   | magic   |   1.54 |   1.57 | 1.0195 |
| IndianaWinter2010           | 222     |   5.64 |   5.75 | 1.0195 |
| Tsukuba2012                 | 444     |  40.10 |  40.89 | 1.0197 |
| CzechOpen2010               | 333oh   |  22.11 |  22.55 | 1.0199 |
| CaltechSpring2007           | 333     |  16.08 |  16.40 | 1.0199 |
| Netherlands2009             | magic   |   1.50 |   1.53 | 1.0200 |
| VCUBESpiel2010              | 555     |  78.45 |  80.03 | 1.0201 |
| LyonOpen2007                | 222     |   6.45 |   6.58 | 1.0202 |
| SwedishChampionship2011     | 333oh   |  19.69 |  20.09 | 1.0203 |
| ItalianChampionship2010     | 333oh   |  21.70 |  22.14 | 1.0203 |
| MNWOpen2011                 | 333     |  11.79 |  12.03 | 1.0204 |
| KCRCBusan2007               | sq1     |  34.56 |  35.27 | 1.0205 |
| IsraelOpen2010              | 333     |  17.42 |  17.78 | 1.0207 |
| TorontoSummer2011           | 555     | 111.98 | 114.34 | 1.0211 |
| WC2007                      | 444     |  62.37 |  63.69 | 1.0212 |
| HongKongCubeDay2010         | 444     |  55.60 |  56.78 | 1.0212 |
| SwedishCubedays2010         | 444     |  55.29 |  56.46 | 1.0212 |
| SuzhouOpen2011              | 444     |  48.96 |  50.01 | 1.0214 |
| JapanOpen2008               | 444     |  50.74 |  51.83 | 1.0215 |
| BicentenarioOpen2010        | 222     |   5.50 |   5.62 | 1.0218 |
| TorontoWinter2011           | 333     |  10.98 |  11.22 | 1.0219 |
| RzeszowOpen2010             | pyram   |   6.35 |   6.49 | 1.0220 |
| OsakaOpen2008               | 333oh   |  21.82 |  22.30 | 1.0220 |
+-----------------------------+---------+--------+--------+--------+
```


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jun 3, 2012)

bamilan said:


> What are the top 3 closest podiums in each event? (I mean like magic at hungarian open 2010, podium was: 1.18, 1.20, 1.20, thats 0.02 difference)


 
Top 1 in each event: (note: this only looks for people in position 1 and position 3. If there is a tie for 2nd, or a 3-way tie for 1st, that result was not noticed. But that's really unlikely, since it needs to be a tie on average as well as best)

3x3: BandungOpen2011 (14.12 - 14.10 = 0.02)
4x4: TaipeiOpen2011 (44.54 - 44.28 = 0.26)
5x5: France2012 (1:30.83 - 1:30.64 = 0.19)
2x2: USNationals2010 (3.56 - 3.55 = 0.01)
3x3 BLD: UCSD2008 (1:43.43 - 1:41.47 = 1.96)
3x3 OH: CaltechFall2011 (18.13 - 18.05 = 0.08)
3x3 FM: numerous competitions, 1
3x3 Feet: VargardaOpen2011 (1:17.13 - 1:13.87 = 3.26)
Megaminx: LyonSinterklaasOpen2010 (2:17.76 - 2:15.58 = 2.18)
Pyraminx: WC2011 (4.78 - 4.67 = 0.11)
Square-1: PhilippinesOpen2009 (28.25 - 28.18 = 0.07)
Clock: SwedishCubeDay2009 (12.98 - 12.80 = 0.18)
6x6: HungarianOpen2010 (2:47.77 - 2:41.09 = 6.68)
7x7: CanadianOpen2009 (5:21.39 - 5:16.68 = 4.71)
Magic: HungarianOpen2009 (1.18 - 1.18 = 0.00)
Master Magic: HongKongOpen2008 (3.38 - 3.35 = 0.03)
4x4 BLD: AachenOpen2011 (9:30.50 - 8:41.22 = 49.28)
5x5 BLD: SwedishChampionship2011 (23:01.00 - 19:32.00 = 3:29.00)
3x3 Multi BLD: IndianOpen2011 (1/2 16:30 - 1/2 14:33 = 1:57)



ottozing said:


> anyone wanna calculate the percentage of cubers who have only ever been to 1 official comp?


 
1 competition: 10492/18112 (57.9%)
2 competitions: 2964/18112 (16.4%)
3 competitions: 1372/18112 (7.6%)
4 competitions: 822/18112 (4.5%)
5 competitions: 523/18112 (2.9%)

Only one person has been to exactly 36 competitions (Mika Muranushi - 2006MURA01). Nobody has been to 37 competitions; the next missing numbers are 50 and 51.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 3, 2012)

Ok, top 3 for each event (though I forgot to mention that this is all just for events with averages, so the best-of events are missing).


```
+---------------------------------+---------+--------+---------+------------+
| competitionId                   | eventId | winner | third   | difference |
+---------------------------------+---------+--------+---------+------------+
| USNationals2010                 | 222     |   3.55 |    3.56 |       0.01 |
| RobinsonsGalleriaOpen2011       | 222     |   4.13 |    4.16 |       0.03 |
| TaiwanSpringOpen2011            | 222     |   3.91 |    3.97 |       0.06 |
| UkraineOpen2012                 | 222     |   3.95 |    4.01 |       0.06 |

| BandungOpen2011                 | 333     |  14.10 |   14.12 |       0.02 |
| KansaiOpen2012                  | 333     |  11.19 |   11.26 |       0.07 |
| CyberOpen2011                   | 333     |  11.72 |   11.82 |       0.10 |

| VargardaOpen2011                | 333ft   |  73.87 |   77.13 |       3.26 |
| WC2011                          | 333ft   |  43.05 |   47.59 |       4.54 |
| Euro2010                        | 333ft   |  56.61 |   62.78 |       6.17 |

| CaltechFall2011                 | 333oh   |  18.05 |   18.13 |       0.08 |
| CaltechFall2008                 | 333oh   |  22.55 |   22.64 |       0.09 |
| GuangzhouSCUT2012               | 333oh   |  20.00 |   20.22 |       0.22 |

| TaipeiOpen2011                  | 444     |  44.28 |   44.54 |       0.26 |
| FuglsangparkOpen2009            | 444     |  57.44 |   57.78 |       0.34 |
| SafeHaven2010                   | 444     |  53.15 |   53.77 |       0.62 |

| France2012                      | 555     |  90.64 |   90.83 |       0.19 |
| VesoulOpen2011                  | 555     | 125.95 |  126.60 |       0.65 |
| FrenchOpen2009                  | 555     |  97.40 |   98.10 |       0.70 |

| HungarianOpen2010               | 666     | 161.09 |  167.77 |       6.68 |
| Euro2010                        | 666     | 155.74 |  162.79 |       7.05 |
| AachenOpen2011                  | 666     | 182.76 |  190.40 |       7.64 |

| CanadianOpen2009                | 777     | 316.68 |  321.39 |       4.71 |
| BandungDuaTujuh2011             | 777     | 276.55 |  282.94 |       6.39 |
| GermanOpen2009                  | 777     | 291.12 |  299.91 |       8.79 |

| SwedishCubeDay2009              | clock   |  12.80 |   12.98 |       0.18 |
| USOpen2008                      | clock   |  11.30 |   11.59 |       0.29 |
| StanfordFall2009                | clock   |  12.76 |   13.08 |       0.32 |

| HungarianOpen2009               | magic   |   1.18 |    1.18 |       0.00 |
| SlovenianOpen2012               | magic   |   1.32 |    1.33 |       0.01 |
| SingaporeOpen2010               | magic   |   1.52 |    1.53 |       0.01 |
| RubikkuChamp2012                | magic   |   1.37 |    1.38 |       0.01 |
| BrusselsSummerOpen2009          | magic   |   1.63 |    1.64 |       0.01 |

| LyonSinterklaasOpen2010         | minx    | 135.58 |  137.76 |       2.18 |
| DutchOpen2011                   | minx    |  73.58 |   76.33 |       2.75 |
| SurabayaOpen2011                | minx    |  80.06 |   83.72 |       3.66 |

| HongKongOpen2008                | mmagic  |   3.35 |    3.38 |       0.03 |
| SemarangFunCube2011             | mmagic  |   3.28 |    3.33 |       0.05 |
| NanjingSpring2012               | mmagic  |   3.29 |    3.34 |       0.05 |

| WC2011                          | pyram   |   4.67 |    4.78 |       0.11 |
| DusseldorfOpen2010              | pyram   |   7.85 |    7.98 |       0.13 |
| TorontoSpring2011               | pyram   |   7.07 |    7.20 |       0.13 |

| PhilippinesOpen2009             | sq1     |  28.18 |   28.25 |       0.07 |
| SpolsOpen2011                   | sq1     |  26.45 |   26.68 |       0.23 |
| USNationals2009                 | sq1     |  20.57 |   21.20 |       0.63 |
+---------------------------------+---------+--------+---------+------------+
```


----------



## Stefan (Jun 3, 2012)

Tim Reynolds said:


> (note: this only looks for people in position 1 and position 3. If there is a tie for 2nd, or a 3-way tie for 1st, that result was not noticed. But that's really unlikely, since it needs to be a tie on average as well as best)



Oops, yeah, my stats have the same "problem".

And the full list for the how-many-cubers-have-been-at-X-competitions question:


```
mysql> select comps, count(*) persons, count(*)/18112*100 percentage from
    -> (select personId, count(distinct competitionId) comps from Results group by personId) tmp
    -> group by comps
    -> order by comps;
+-------+---------+------------+
| comps | persons | percentage |
+-------+---------+------------+
|     1 |   10492 |    57.9284 |
|     2 |    2964 |    16.3648 |
|     3 |    1372 |     7.5751 |
|     4 |     822 |     4.5384 |
|     5 |     523 |     2.8876 |
|     6 |     391 |     2.1588 |
|     7 |     267 |     1.4742 |
|     8 |     215 |     1.1871 |
|     9 |     151 |     0.8337 |
|    10 |     133 |     0.7343 |
|    11 |     112 |     0.6184 |
|    12 |      78 |     0.4307 |
|    13 |      74 |     0.4086 |
|    14 |      53 |     0.2926 |
|    15 |      45 |     0.2485 |
|    16 |      41 |     0.2264 |
|    17 |      48 |     0.2650 |
|    18 |      37 |     0.2043 |
|    19 |      20 |     0.1104 |
|    20 |      38 |     0.2098 |
|    21 |      17 |     0.0939 |
|    22 |      15 |     0.0828 |
|    23 |      29 |     0.1601 |
|    24 |      12 |     0.0663 |
|    25 |      18 |     0.0994 |
|    26 |      17 |     0.0939 |
|    27 |      11 |     0.0607 |
|    28 |      13 |     0.0718 |
|    29 |      11 |     0.0607 |
|    30 |       7 |     0.0386 |
|    31 |      12 |     0.0663 |
|    32 |       7 |     0.0386 |
|    33 |       3 |     0.0166 |
|    34 |       3 |     0.0166 |
|    35 |       5 |     0.0276 |
|    36 |       1 |     0.0055 |
|    38 |       5 |     0.0276 |
|    39 |       2 |     0.0110 |
|    40 |       2 |     0.0110 |
|    41 |       4 |     0.0221 |
|    42 |       3 |     0.0166 |
|    43 |       2 |     0.0110 |
|    44 |       2 |     0.0110 |
|    45 |       3 |     0.0166 |
|    46 |       1 |     0.0055 |
|    47 |       1 |     0.0055 |
|    48 |       3 |     0.0166 |
|    49 |       2 |     0.0110 |
|    52 |       1 |     0.0055 |
|    53 |       1 |     0.0055 |
|    54 |       2 |     0.0110 |
|    55 |       1 |     0.0055 |
|    56 |       1 |     0.0055 |
|    57 |       1 |     0.0055 |
|    60 |       1 |     0.0055 |
|    61 |       1 |     0.0055 |
|    62 |       2 |     0.0110 |
|    63 |       1 |     0.0055 |
|    64 |       1 |     0.0055 |
|    66 |       1 |     0.0055 |
|    67 |       1 |     0.0055 |
|    68 |       1 |     0.0055 |
|    76 |       1 |     0.0055 |
|    82 |       1 |     0.0055 |
|    83 |       2 |     0.0110 |
|    85 |       1 |     0.0055 |
|    90 |       1 |     0.0055 |
|    92 |       1 |     0.0055 |
|    93 |       1 |     0.0055 |
|    94 |       1 |     0.0055 |
+-------+---------+------------+
70 rows in set (2.34 sec)
```


----------



## bamilan (Jun 3, 2012)

Thank you guys, that was quite interesting. Especially the magic podium tie.


Edit: spelling mistake


----------



## lachose (Jun 3, 2012)

Stefan said:


> ```
> | France2012                      | 555     |  90.64 |   90.83 |       0.19 |
> | VesoulOpen2011                  | 555     | 125.95 |  126.60 |       0.65 |
> | FrenchOpen2009                  | 555     |  97.40 |   98.10 |       0.70 |
> ```


Wait what ? All French competitions !


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 6, 2012)

Can someone make a list of the fastest female square-1 solvers


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 7, 2012)

It's now true that making the top ten oldest BLD solvers list requires being at least 50 years old (thanks to my success last weekend ).


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 8, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> Can someone make a list of the fastest female square-1 solvers



That can basically be done by inspection.


----------



## brunovervoort (Jun 15, 2012)

Just visited the profile of Chen Kee Yen, the new Asian champion in megaminx. I checked his 3x3 results: Malasyia Open 2012: first round; 16sec avg, second round: 43avg? What did he do in that second round


----------



## lachose (Jun 15, 2012)

*Asian record holder 
And he certainly did it one-handed or something like that because he knew he couldn't go to the final round anyway.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 15, 2012)

brunovervoort said:


> Just visited the profile of Chen Kee Yen, the new Asian champion in megaminx. I checked his 3x3 results: Malasyia Open 2012: first round; 16sec avg, second round: 43avg? What did he do in that second round


----------



## kbh (Jun 15, 2012)

probably not OH, his OH results at the competition were much better, maybe BLD with eyes open?

Edit: Ninja'd


----------



## Stefan (Jun 15, 2012)

People who intentionally waste competition time for no good reason should get disqualified or something.


----------



## lachose (Jun 15, 2012)

Having fun is a good reason in my opinion 
I think, it depends if it really wastes time or not. If we have some extra times and everybody is ok with that, I don't see the problem. Competitions are also about having fun.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jun 15, 2012)

If someone has a spare moment, could they possibly whip up the top 10 3x3 overall averages? i.e. If a person has solved the cube 800 times officially then calculate the average over the 800. It would be good to include the number of valid solves too. Then ,maybe 4x4 etc...


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 16, 2012)

I'd like to see the fastest slowest official 3x3 singles.


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 16, 2012)

That was one of the first to be done, I was one of the top in the world for that, then I got that 17+ two months ago


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Jun 16, 2012)

Stefan said:


> People who intentionally waste competition time for no good reason should get disqualified or something.


Oh, 43 avg must have waste such an incredibly important time!  Shame on him!


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 16, 2012)

Stefan said:


> People who intentionally waste competition time for no good reason should get disqualified or something.



No worries, that was a chillax competition with lotsa spare time lol. It was entertaining and the venue was boring.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm one of the few people with a faster 7x7 single than a 6x6 single 0_o


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jun 22, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> I'm one of the few people with a faster 7x7 single than a 6x6 single 0_o



few=3: Tim Habermaas, Michał Matczak, Keaton Ellis. And you're the fastest.

Bernett Orlando is the only person with a faster 7x7 average than 6x6 average.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 26, 2012)

Tim Reynolds said:


> few=3: Tim Habermaas, Michał Matczak, Keaton Ellis. And you're the fastest.
> 
> Bernett Orlando is the only person with a faster 7x7 average than 6x6 average.



That makes me feel good about myself 

Another request: fastest people whose first competition was in 2012?


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm not sure but I think he's the only one in the top-100 who had competed for the first time in 2012:
http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012ROQU01


----------



## cuber952 (Jun 26, 2012)

Tim Reynolds said:


> I took the record of "most 3x3 podiums without a first place" at 10 over John Brechon's 9.


This sucks. I would've taken my record back Saturday at Minnesota Open, but I ended up winning.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 1, 2012)

Densest rounds:
average distance = (worst-best) / (persons-1)


```
mysql> select competitionId, eventId, roundId, best, worst, round((worst-best)/(persons-1),2) avgDist, persons from
    -> (select competitionId, eventId, roundId, min(if(average>0,round(average/100,2),999999999)) best, max(if(average>0,round(average/100,2),999999999)) worst, count(*) persons
    -> from Results
    -> where roundId in ('f','c')
    -> group by competitionId, eventId, roundId) helper
    -> where persons>1 and worst<999999999 and worst/best<2
    -> order by (worst-best)/(persons-1), persons desc
    -> limit 100;
+-----------------------------+---------+---------+-------+-------+---------+---------+
| competitionId               | eventId | roundId | best  | worst | avgDist | persons |
+-----------------------------+---------+---------+-------+-------+---------+---------+
| DutchOpen2004               | magic   | f       |  1.96 |  2.07 |    0.06 |       3 |
| BuenosAiresOpenIII2011      | magic   | f       |  2.17 |  2.29 |    0.06 |       3 |
| TampereOpen2008             | magic   | f       |  2.05 |  2.12 |    0.07 |       2 |
| CubeCanadaDay2011           | mmagic  | f       |  6.92 |  7.01 |    0.09 |       2 |
| Vastervik2008               | mmagic  | f       |  5.10 |  5.20 |    0.10 |       2 |
| AlaniaOpen2011              | magic   | f       |  1.97 |  3.55 |    0.12 |      14 |
| FinnishOpen2009             | mmagic  | f       |  5.56 |  5.69 |    0.13 |       2 |
| GuildfordSummerOpen2011     | 222     | f       |  3.45 |  4.65 |    0.13 |      10 |
| TulancingoOpen2010          | magic   | f       |  4.02 |  4.16 |    0.14 |       2 |
| ItalianChampionship2011     | 222     | f       |  3.46 |  4.77 |    0.15 |      10 |
| ShanghaiOpen2010            | 222     | f       |  3.61 |  6.27 |    0.15 |      19 |
| CubingSpringGrudziadz2012   | mmagic  | f       |  2.85 |  3.61 |    0.15 |       6 |
| CubingSpringGrudziadz2012   | 222     | f       |  4.07 |  4.85 |    0.16 |       6 |
| USNationals2010             | 222     | f       |  3.55 |  5.90 |    0.16 |      16 |
| CzechOpen2011               | 222     | f       |  3.40 |  4.53 |    0.16 |       8 |
| DuanwuFestivalOpen2009      | magic   | f       |  1.10 |  2.08 |    0.16 |       7 |
| EstonianOpen2011            | magic   | f       |  1.61 |  2.43 |    0.16 |       6 |
| ChattahoocheeSpring2008     | magic   | f       |  2.12 |  3.71 |    0.18 |      10 |
| WC2011                      | 222     | f       |  2.71 |  5.38 |    0.18 |      16 |
| ChinaTourismDay2012         | 222     | f       |  5.20 |  9.15 |    0.18 |      23 |
| ClermontOpen2009            | magic   | f       |  1.21 |  2.11 |    0.18 |       6 |
| ChangChun2010               | 222     | f       |  4.87 |  9.03 |    0.18 |      24 |
| CubingKoreaXmasEve2011      | 222     | f       |  3.71 |  7.17 |    0.18 |      20 |
| GoianiaOpen2011             | magic   | f       |  2.39 |  3.85 |    0.18 |       9 |
| Euro2010                    | 222     | f       |  2.83 |  5.39 |    0.18 |      15 |
| PLGOpen2012                 | 222     | f       |  5.15 |  6.81 |    0.18 |      10 |
| BWOpen2012                  | 222     | f       |  3.79 |  5.84 |    0.19 |      12 |
| ValenzuelaSummer2011        | 222     | f       |  4.46 |  5.77 |    0.19 |       8 |
| HoChiMinhCityOpen2010       | magic   | f       |  1.35 |  2.50 |    0.19 |       7 |
| KyotanabeOpen2012           | magic   | f       |  1.27 |  2.23 |    0.19 |       6 |
| Euro2010                    | 333     | f       | 10.31 | 12.68 |    0.20 |      13 |
| CampeonatoNacional2011      | 222     | f       |  5.22 |  9.00 |    0.20 |      20 |
| FunFastingDay2011           | mmagic  | f       |  3.04 |  4.04 |    0.20 |       6 |
| WC2009                      | 333     | f       | 10.74 | 13.81 |    0.20 |      16 |
| BristolSpring2010           | 222     | f       |  3.50 |  4.32 |    0.21 |       5 |
| NanjingSpring2012           | 222     | f       |  3.97 |  5.42 |    0.21 |       8 |
| MNWOpen2011                 | 222     | f       |  4.13 |  6.41 |    0.21 |      12 |
| USNationals2010             | mmagic  | f       |  2.61 |  4.91 |    0.21 |      12 |
| MadridOpenRubik2010         | 222     | f       |  3.93 |  6.24 |    0.21 |      12 |
| WC2009                      | 222     | f       |  3.28 |  6.45 |    0.21 |      16 |
| GuangzhouSummerVacation2011 | 222     | f       |  4.58 |  7.13 |    0.21 |      13 |
| BUAAOpen2010                | 222     | f       |  4.06 |  8.10 |    0.21 |      20 |
| RomaOpen2011                | magic   | f       |  2.07 |  3.14 |    0.21 |       6 |
| US2006                      | mmagic  | f       |  4.21 |  4.86 |    0.22 |       4 |
| HongKongCubeDay2010         | mmagic  | f       |  2.42 |  3.29 |    0.22 |       5 |
| HelsinkiOpen2007            | mmagic  | f       |  5.34 |  5.56 |    0.22 |       2 |
| HarvardFall2010             | magic   | f       |  1.59 |  3.14 |    0.22 |       8 |
| RubiksBaires2011            | magic   | f       |  1.88 |  2.56 |    0.23 |       4 |
| ShenzhenUniversity2011      | 222     | f       |  3.92 |  7.14 |    0.23 |      15 |
| MacauOpen2009               | mmagic  | f       |  3.02 |  4.40 |    0.23 |       7 |
| ThailandOpen2009            | 222     | f       |  6.24 | 10.41 |    0.23 |      19 |
| LyonWinterOpen2012          | 222     | f       |  4.28 |  6.83 |    0.23 |      12 |
| HalloweenOpen2010           | 222     | f       |  3.77 |  5.87 |    0.23 |      10 |
| RobinsonsGalleriaOpen2011   | 222     | f       |  4.13 |  6.03 |    0.24 |       9 |
| SESCSantos2011              | 222     | f       |  4.26 |  5.45 |    0.24 |       6 |
| SuzhouOpen2011              | 333     | f       | 11.97 | 14.59 |    0.24 |      12 |
| WC2011                      | pyram   | f       |  4.67 |  8.26 |    0.24 |      16 |
| DeVryOpen2010               | magic   | f       |  1.46 |  2.91 |    0.24 |       7 |
| ShanghaiWinter2010          | mmagic  | f       |  3.67 |  6.09 |    0.24 |      11 |
| DusseldorfOpen2010          | 222     | f       |  3.58 |  6.25 |    0.24 |      12 |
| ShanghaiDonghua2012         | 222     | f       |  4.33 |  7.01 |    0.24 |      12 |
| LongIsland2010              | 222     | f       |  3.51 |  6.95 |    0.25 |      15 |
| MatsudoSpring2012           | 222     | f       |  3.71 |  4.94 |    0.25 |       6 |
| PolishNationals2010         | 222     | f       |  3.60 |  5.82 |    0.25 |      10 |
| ShanghaiOpen2010            | mmagic  | f       |  2.82 |  5.06 |    0.25 |      10 |
| SilesiaOpen2009             | 222     | f       |  3.51 |  5.75 |    0.25 |      10 |
| CUBEcentric2011             | 222     | f       |  3.40 |  5.65 |    0.25 |      10 |
| VesoulOpen2012              | mmagic  | f       |  2.93 |  5.69 |    0.25 |      12 |
| UkraineOpen2012             | 222     | f       |  3.95 |  6.23 |    0.25 |      10 |
| KansaiOpen2012              | 333     | f       | 11.19 | 13.98 |    0.25 |      12 |
| HongKongCubeDay2010         | 222     | f       |  4.30 |  6.85 |    0.26 |      11 |
| BeijingWinter2011           | 222     | f       |  4.94 |  7.50 |    0.26 |      11 |
| CzechOpen2010               | 222     | f       |  3.55 |  5.35 |    0.26 |       8 |
| HongKongOpen2009            | 222     | f       |  5.20 |  9.83 |    0.26 |      19 |
| VancouverSummer2011         | 222     | f       |  3.96 |  6.56 |    0.26 |      11 |
| VesoulOpen2012              | 222     | f       |  3.69 |  6.56 |    0.26 |      12 |
| FinnishOpen2010             | magic   | f       |  1.88 |  3.71 |    0.26 |       8 |
| KansaiOpen2012              | 222     | f       |  3.94 |  6.82 |    0.26 |      12 |
| ArizonaOpen2011             | magic   | f       |  1.60 |  2.92 |    0.26 |       6 |
| RomaWinterOpen2011          | 222     | f       |  3.52 |  4.84 |    0.26 |       6 |
| HungarianOpen2010           | 222     | f       |  3.20 |  5.58 |    0.26 |      10 |
| IndonesianOpen2011          | 222     | f       |  3.66 |  6.58 |    0.27 |      12 |
| BeijingSummer2011           | 333     | f       | 12.60 | 15.80 |    0.27 |      13 |
| Bangkok2012                 | 222     | f       |  3.44 |  5.84 |    0.27 |      10 |
| BarcelonaOpen2009           | 222     | f       |  5.71 |  8.65 |    0.27 |      12 |
| MPEIOpen2011                | 222     | f       |  3.49 |  6.45 |    0.27 |      12 |
| WC2007                      | 333     | f       | 12.46 | 16.51 |    0.27 |      16 |
| Korea2009                   | 222     | f       |  4.20 |  6.09 |    0.27 |       8 |
| GuangdongOpen2009           | mmagic  | f       |  2.78 |  3.86 |    0.27 |       5 |
| TallinnOpen2011             | magic   | f       |  1.84 |  3.20 |    0.27 |       6 |
| ArequipaOpen2011            | magic   | f       |  1.89 |  2.71 |    0.27 |       4 |
| PhilippineOpen2011          | 222     | f       |  4.34 |  6.53 |    0.27 |       9 |
| CaptainsCove2010            | mmagic  | f       |  3.46 |  5.94 |    0.28 |      10 |
| TaiwanSpringOpen2011        | 333     | f       | 11.02 | 15.16 |    0.28 |      16 |
| HongKongOpen2010            | 222     | f       |  3.88 |  5.82 |    0.28 |       8 |
| IranRubikup2012             | 222     | f       |  4.42 |  7.48 |    0.28 |      12 |
| USNationals2009             | pyram   | f       |  8.58 | 11.65 |    0.28 |      12 |
| Euro2010                    | pyram   | f       |  4.99 |  8.91 |    0.28 |      15 |
| KediriFunCube2012           | 222     | f       |  4.65 |  8.57 |    0.28 |      15 |
| PhilippineOpen2011          | mmagic  | f       |  4.64 |  6.32 |    0.28 |       7 |
+-----------------------------+---------+---------+-------+-------+---------+---------+
100 rows in set (0.65 sec)
```


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jul 2, 2012)

How many total sub 60 solvers and sub 30 solvers were there in 2003? Would like to have a more accurate idea of how fast speedcubing has grown since the '03 championships.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 2, 2012)

immortalchaos29 said:


> How many total sub 60 solvers and sub 30 solvers were there in 2003? Would like to have a more accurate idea of how fast speedcubing has grown since the '03 championships.



43 people with sub 30 single, 83 with sub 1:00 single.

http://worldcubeassociation.org/res...ars=until+2003&show=100+Persons&single=Single


----------



## Bob (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm glad to say I was sub-60 back then lol.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 3, 2012)

Guess the top 3 cubers in the "worst world rank" ranklist (where if you never participated in something, you don't have a world rank there).


```
39  ???
 98  ???
 98  ???
111  Milán Baticz
128  Erik Akkersdijk
131  Dan Cohen
```


----------



## oranjules (Jul 3, 2012)

Without looking at WCA profiles, I would say Bence Barat. Maybe Simon Westlund also, but no other idea.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 3, 2012)

39
http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009JIAN03

edit:
98
http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009SUPU01
http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011VUHU01


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 3, 2012)

I knew it had to be people who did only unusual events. I did think of Tong Jiang right away, but I searched to find the other two - this is the first I've ever seen their names.


----------



## Rune (Jul 3, 2012)

The Thailander must be one of the few that have always bettered there times.


----------



## Sebastien (Jul 3, 2012)

Tong Jiang has like the most confusing WCA profile ever. He comes out of nowhere, sets an amazing WR and disappears immidiately. Does anyone know why he hasn't been on a comp since 2009?


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 3, 2012)

I would like to know the average rate in which people improve. Can it be done?


----------



## BlueDevil (Jul 3, 2012)

cuber952 said:


> This sucks. I would've taken my record back Saturday at Minnesota Open, but I ended up winning.



Well Tim's streak is over now, with his win at La Montagne Open, so I guess this gives way for someone else to take the record.


----------



## Pro94 (Jul 5, 2012)

CR/NR in most events by the same person?


----------



## Bob (Jul 5, 2012)

Pro94 said:


> CR/NR in most events by the same person?



I'm thinking either Emile Compion or Feliks. Just a guess though.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 5, 2012)

By current number of NRs:

```
+-----+-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------+
| NRs | name                                                                                      |
+-----+-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------+
|  29 | Anatoly Kim                                                                               |
|  28 | Hilmar Magnusson                                                                          |
|  28 | Leandro Baltazar                                                                          |
|  24 | Feliks Zemdegs                                                                            |
|  24 | Nurym Kudaibergen                                                                         |
|  24 | Teo Kai Xiang                                                                             |
|  23 | Emile Compion                                                                             |
|  22 | Martin Zahradník                                                                          |
|  21 | Joel Spang                                                                                |
|  20 | Can Gücüyener                                                                             |
|  20 | Simon Westlund                                                                            |
|  19 | Gabriel Eduardo Núñez Serna                                                               |
|  18 | Boriss Benzerruki                                                                         |
|  17 | Pablo Nicolás Oshiro Mondoñedo                                                            |
|  16 | Bernett Orlando                                                                           |
|  16 | Erik Akkersdijk                                                                           |
|  16 | Henrik Buus Aagaard                                                                       |
|  16 | Matic Omulec                                                                              |
|  15 | Chio Wai Cheng (趙偉程)                                                                   |
|  15 | Erwan Kohler                                                                              |
|  15 | Uku Kruusamägi                                                                            |
|  14 | Dene Beardsley                                                                            |
|  14 | Ivan Vynnyk (Іван Винник)                                                                 |
|  14 | Lukas Vaitkevicius                                                                        |
|  14 | Maor Youavian                                                                             |
|  14 | Péter Oriskó                                                                              |
|  14 | Zeid Doofesh (زيد دوفش)                                                                   |
|  12 | Blake Bowers                                                                              |
|  12 | Daniel Sheppard                                                                           |
|  12 | Muhammad Usman Amjad                                                                      |
|  12 | Ville Seppänen                                                                            |
|  11 | Dmitry Kryuzban                                                                           |
|  11 | Michael Röhrer                                                                            |
|  11 | Zhulu Ke (柯助錄)                                                                         |
|  10 | Alireza Gholami (علیرضا غلامی)                                                            |
|  10 | Amr Ramadan                                                                               |
|  10 | Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทย์โยธิน)                                                |
|  10 | Gabriel Dechichi Barbar                                                                   |
|  10 | Jimmy Coll                                                                                |
|  10 | José Leonardo Chaparro Prieto                                                             |
|   9 | Cristian Antoniu Leana                                                                    |
|   9 | Kamaru-Deen Lawal                                                                         |
|   9 | Mats Valk                                                                                 |
|   9 | Morten Arborg                                                                             |
|   8 | Anssi Vanhala                                                                             |
|   8 | Bence Barát                                                                               |
|   8 | Conor Baumann                                                                             |
|   8 | Dylan Bernabela                                                                           |
|   8 | Jorge Leonardo Sánchez Salazar                                                            |
|   8 | Mantas Sidabras                                                                           |
|   8 | Marc Werleman                                                                             |
|   8 | Michał Halczuk                                                                            |
|   8 | Milutin Živković                                                                          |
|   8 | Paulo Salgado Alvarez                                                                     |
|   7 | Andreas Pung                                                                              |
|   7 | Aramayis Adloyan                                                                          |
|   7 | Borislav Marchovski                                                                       |
|   7 | Breandan Vallance                                                                         |
|   7 | Hong Tan Lam                                                                              |
|   7 | Howard Wong Jun Yen                                                                       |
|   7 | Ivan Jeličić                                                                              |
|   7 | Jure Gregorc                                                                              |
|   7 | Kanneti Sae Han (คันธ์เนตี แซ่ห่าน)                                                       |
|   7 | Lê Trần Đức                                                                               |
|   7 | Leopoldo Andrés Ibarra Fuentes                                                            |
|   7 | Matei Nicolae                                                                             |
|   7 | Milán Baticz                                                                              |
|   7 | Oscar Roth Andersen                                                                       |
|   7 | Robert Yau                                                                                |
|   7 | Yu Nakajima (中島悠)                                                                      |
|   6 | András Ferencz                                                                            |
|   6 | Armin Soleimani (آرمین سلیمانی)                                                           |
|   6 | Chan Chun Hang (陳浚鏗)                                                                   |
|   6 | Claudio Müller                                                                            |
|   6 | Dan Cohen                                                                                 |
|   6 | Emily Wang                                                                                |
|   6 | Giovanni Contardi                                                                         |
|   6 | Ken Lin (練柏健)                                                                          |
|   6 | Louis Cormier                                                                             |
|   6 | Michał Pleskowicz                                                                         |
|   6 | Miroslav Delinac                                                                          |
|   6 | Nikolai Petrov                                                                            |
|   6 | Radu Faciu                                                                                |
|   6 | Rowe Hessler                                                                              |
|   6 | Yi Seung-Woo (이승우)                                                                     |
|   6 | Zhaohan Xiong                                                                             |
|   5 | Alex Drvenkar                                                                             |
|   5 | Cameron Hobbs                                                                             |
|   5 | Christos Karasiotos                                                                       |
|   5 | Daniel Cano Salgado                                                                       |
|   5 | Dimitris Passas                                                                           |
|   5 | Durben Joun Virtucio                                                                      |
|   5 | Etienne Amany                                                                             |
|   5 | Gilles van den Peereboom                                                                  |
|   5 | Holger Stadel Borum                                                                       |
|   5 | Jeong Jong-Ho (정종호)                                                                    |
|   5 | Juan Camilo Vargas Quintero                                                               |
|   5 | Lin Chen (陈霖)                                                                           |
|   5 | Maarten Smit                                                                              |
|   5 | Nguyễn Ngọc Thịnh                                                                         |
|   5 | Niko Paavilainen                                                                          |
|   5 | Pascal So (蘇柏熙)                                                                        |
|   5 | Paul Lin                                                                                  |
|   5 | Rassem Osmani                                                                             |
|   5 | Sanio Kasumovic                                                                           |
|   5 | Sergey Shmakov                                                                            |
|   5 | Tomás Mansilla                                                                            |
|   5 | Vincent Hartanto Utomo                                                                    |
|   4 | Alejandro Di Mare                                                                         |
|   4 | Arifumi Fushimi (伏見有史)                                                                |
|   4 | Arttu Arpolahti                                                                           |
|   4 | Bálint Bodor                                                                              |
|   4 | Bingliang Li (李炳良)                                                                     |
|   4 | Carlos Méndez García-Barroso                                                              |
|   4 | Chester Lian                                                                              |
|   4 | Chivukula Sree Harsha                                                                     |
|   4 | Cornelius Dieckmann                                                                       |
|   4 | David Buzgo                                                                               |
|   4 | David Remolina Amórtegui                                                                  |
|   4 | Dennis Rosero                                                                             |
|   4 | Derrick André Dabian Celedón                                                              |
|   4 | Dror Vomberg                                                                              |
|   4 | Ernesto Gutiérrez Cuba                                                                    |
|   4 | Gabriel Alejandro Orozco Casillas                                                         |
|   4 | Han-Cyun Chen (陳翰群)                                                                    |
|   4 | Jacobus Philip Haupt                                                                      |
|   4 | Jakob Kogler                                                                              |
|   4 | Joel Hernández                                                                            |
|   4 | José Garrido                                                                              |
|   4 | Karlis Iskrovs                                                                            |
|   4 | Kelsey McKenna                                                                            |
|   4 | Marcell Endrey                                                                            |
|   4 | Marcin Jakubowski                                                                         |
|   4 | Marco Willems                                                                             |
|   4 | Marvin Llaneta                                                                            |
|   4 | Oleg Gritsenko                                                                            |
|   4 | Pablo Aguilar Dominguez                                                                   |
|   4 | Pedro Santos Guimarães                                                                    |
|   4 | Richard Jay S. Apagar                                                                     |
|   4 | Rodrigo Septién Rodríguez                                                                 |
|   4 | Roland Kovács                                                                             |
|   4 | Roman Ostapenko (Роман Остапенко)                                                         |
|   4 | Shai Ziv                                                                                  |
|   4 | Simon Lim                                                                                 |
|   4 | Stefan Huber                                                                              |
|   4 | Ting Sheng Bao Yang                                                                       |
|   4 | Tse-Kan Lin (林哲侃)                                                                      |
|   4 | Vidar Klungre                                                                             |
|   4 | Yoshiaki Hirayama (平山善章)                                                              |
|   4 | Yunsu Nam (남윤수)                                                                        |
|   4 | Yuxuan Wang (王宇轩)                                                                      |
|   3 | Andrés Armesto Brosio                                                                     |
|   3 | Angel Arrioja Landa                                                                       |
|   3 | Antoine Cantin                                                                            |
|   3 | Antoine Piau                                                                              |
|   3 | Bruno Vervoort                                                                            |
|   3 | Chen Kee Yen                                                                              |
|   3 | Chia-Wei Lu (呂家維)                                                                      |
|   3 | Christian Dirks                                                                           |
|   3 | Daniel Alber Ninaquispe Corales                                                           |
|   3 | Fernando Daniel Hernández Sánchez                                                         |
|   3 | Filippo Brancaleoni                                                                       |
|   3 | Flavian Glonț                                                                             |
|   3 | François Courtès                                                                          |
|   3 | Gaurav Taneja                                                                             |
|   3 | Harris Chan                                                                               |
|   3 | Jacopo Melchiorri                                                                         |
|   3 | Jan Bentlage                                                                              |
|   3 | Jan Smarschevski                                                                          |
|   3 | Kevin Hays                                                                                |
|   3 | Manasij Venkatesh                                                                         |
|   3 | Mao-de Hsieh (謝茂德)                                                                     |
|   3 | Matteo Colombo                                                                            |
|   3 | Michael                                                                                   |
|   3 | Miha Rajter                                                                               |
|   3 | Milorad Markovic                                                                          |
|   3 | Muhammad Iril Khairul Anam                                                                |
|   3 | Nguyễn Việt Hoàng                                                                         |
|   3 | Nicolas Bodmer                                                                            |
|   3 | Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์)                                            |
|   3 | Oleksandr Pohasii (Олександр Погасій)                                                     |
|   3 | Pang Pak Hin (彭栢軒)                                                                     |
|   3 | Piotr Michał Padlewski                                                                    |
|   3 | Quentin Lefebvre                                                                          |
|   3 | Ramadan Sulejman                                                                          |
|   3 | Ramón Dersch                                                                              |
|   3 | Ranz Norwin Lim                                                                           |
|   3 | Reiko Teepere                                                                             |
|   3 | Uriel Gayosso Ruiz                                                                        |
|   3 | Van Tien Trung Vu                                                                         |
|   3 | Vegard Seim Karstang                                                                      |
|   3 | Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)                                                                   |
|   3 | Zane Carney                                                                               |
|   3 | Zoé de Moffarts                                                                           |
|   2 | Ahmed Yeasin                                                                              |
|   2 | Aili Asikainen                                                                            |
|   2 | Aleksej Talan                                                                             |
|   2 | Aleksey Grishin                                                                           |
|   2 | Alexander Olleta del Molino                                                               |
|   2 | Alexey Polyashov                                                                          |
|   2 | Allyson Dias de Lima                                                                      |
|   2 | Amos Tay Swee Hui                                                                         |
|   2 | Andrea Santambrogio                                                                       |
|   2 | Andres Gonzalez Jr                                                                        |
|   2 | Andrii Chernichko (Андрій Черничко)                                                       |
|   2 | Anthony Orji                                                                              |
|   2 | Anti Ingel                                                                                |
|   2 | Antonie Paterakis                                                                         |
|   2 | Arash Maslehatjoo (آرش مصلحت جو)                                                          |
|   2 | Armando Valtierra de la Fuente                                                            |
|   2 | Auguste Olivry                                                                            |
|   2 | Bat-Erdene Chimeddori                                                                     |
|   2 | Benjamin Wong                                                                             |
|   2 | Bhanu Savan Kodam                                                                         |
|   2 | Bill Wang                                                                                 |
|   2 | Bohdan Zhuravel (Богдан Журавель)                                                         |
|   2 | Brúnó Bereczki                                                                            |
|   2 | Cameron Stollery                                                                          |
|   2 | Can Çetin                                                                                 |
|   2 | Chen Chia Chen                                                                            |
|   2 | Chris Hardwick                                                                            |
|   2 | Chun-Hsien Wu (吳俊賢)                                                                    |
|   2 | Daniel Gloppestad Bajer                                                                   |
|   2 | Daniel Grabski                                                                            |
|   2 | Daniel Mucklow                                                                            |
|   2 | David Gugl                                                                                |
|   2 | David Woner                                                                               |
|   2 | Dexter Estolonio                                                                          |
|   2 | Emil Guliyev                                                                              |
|   2 | Eric Fernandes Monteiro                                                                   |
|   2 | Erlend Danielsen                                                                          |
|   2 | Ernie Pulchny                                                                             |
|   2 | Fadi Al-Misbahi                                                                           |
|   2 | Fakhri Raihaan                                                                            |
|   2 | Federico Soldati                                                                          |
|   2 | Felipe da Cruz Bueno                                                                      |
|   2 | Fong Joon-Sun                                                                             |
|   2 | Francis Wong Jia Yen                                                                      |
|   2 | Francisco Javier Lemes Sáez                                                               |
|   2 | Gabriel Bucsan                                                                            |
|   2 | Gary Olivera                                                                              |
|   2 | Gaspard Leleux                                                                            |
|   2 | Gomain Ngernseng (โกเมน เงินเส็ง)                                                         |
|   2 | Gooi Ying Chyi                                                                            |
|   2 | Gunnar Krig                                                                               |
|   2 | Gustavo Arguello                                                                          |
|   2 | Gustavo Maysonnave Franck                                                                 |
|   2 | Hao-Zheng Lin (林浩正)                                                                    |
|   2 | Hui Hing Ho (許鑫豪)                                                                      |
|   2 | Hung Ka Shing (孔嘉城)                                                                    |
|   2 | Hung Lo (羅鴻)                                                                            |
|   2 | Igor Bilchenko (Ігор Більченко)                                                           |
|   2 | Ilham Ridhwan Kharisma Yudha                                                              |
|   2 | Inha Woo (우인하)                                                                         |
|   2 | Isaias Andrés Sepúlveda Pérez                                                             |
|   2 | Jacob Bergqvist                                                                           |
|   2 | Jai Gambhir                                                                               |
|   2 | James Hamm                                                                                |
|   2 | Jan Dickmann                                                                              |
|   2 | Jascha Bakarinow                                                                          |
|   2 | Javier Tirado Ortiz                                                                       |
|   2 | Jeon Jae-Min (전재민)                                                                     |
|   2 | Jeremy Lu                                                                                 |
|   2 | Joel Wong Jun Wen                                                                         |
|   2 | Jonathan Irvin Gunawan                                                                    |
|   2 | Jonathan Tan Wei Xiat                                                                     |
|   2 | Jorge Castillo Matas                                                                      |
|   2 | José Navarro                                                                              |
|   2 | José Pablo Márquez                                                                        |
|   2 | Juan Arturo Rosillo Moreno                                                                |
|   2 | Judita Ölveczká                                                                           |
|   2 | Jules Desjardin                                                                           |
|   2 | Julien Rochette                                                                           |
|   2 | Justin Jaffray                                                                            |
|   2 | Kai Jiptner                                                                               |
|   2 | Kailong Li (李开隆)                                                                       |
|   2 | Kam Chor Kin (甘楚健)                                                                     |
|   2 | Kamil Fiedoruk                                                                            |
|   2 | Kazuhito Iimura (飯村数人)                                                                |
|   2 | Kevin Zerzes Sapo                                                                         |
|   2 | Koo Chun Ki (顧俊祺)                                                                      |
|   2 | Krzysztof Natusiewicz                                                                     |
|   2 | Lars Vandenbergh                                                                          |
|   2 | Lars Vennike Nielsson                                                                     |
|   2 | Laura Ohrndorf                                                                            |
|   2 | Lee Jin-Hyung (이진형)                                                                    |
|   2 | Lee Min Woo                                                                               |
|   2 | Louis McDonald                                                                            |
|   2 | Luis Fernando Muñoz Correa                                                                |
|   2 | Malcolm Granville                                                                         |
|   2 | Malte von Mehren                                                                          |
|   2 | Marcin Zalewski                                                                           |
|   2 | Marco Rota                                                                                |
|   2 | Mariano D'Imperio                                                                         |
|   2 | Marina Mihaljević                                                                         |
|   2 | Marshal Nathan                                                                            |
|   2 | Massimiliano Iovane                                                                       |
|   2 | Matias Macaya                                                                             |
|   2 | Matija Fakin                                                                              |
|   2 | Matthew Yep                                                                               |
|   2 | Mátyás Kuti                                                                               |
|   2 | Mehrzad Goli (مهرزاد گلی)                                                                 |
|   2 | Micael Boulet                                                                             |
|   2 | Mircea Popescu                                                                            |
|   2 | Natán Riggenbach                                                                          |
|   2 | Ole Nikolai Gjerset                                                                       |
|   2 | Pablo Grasböck                                                                            |
|   2 | Parham Saeed Nia (پرهام سعیدنیا)                                                          |
|   2 | Patrick Jameson                                                                           |
|   2 | Pau Vela García                                                                           |
|   2 | Péter Pozsgai                                                                             |
|   2 | Phạm Thế Quyền                                                                            |
|   2 | Philippe Virouleau                                                                        |
|   2 | Phoochit Roonooy (ภูชิสส์ รุ่นอ๋อย)                                                       |
|   2 | Pierre Bouvier                                                                            |
|   2 | Piti Pichedpan (ปิติ พิเชษฐพันธ์)                                                         |
|   2 | Polydoros Tzagkarakis                                                                     |
|   2 | Prin Kijviwattanakarn (ปริญ กิจวิวัฒนการ)                                                 |
|   2 | Rafael Werneck Cinoto                                                                     |
|   2 | Rafik Chaabouni                                                                           |
|   2 | Raul Garcia                                                                               |
|   2 | Reynaldo Mape Jr.                                                                         |
|   2 | Riadi Arsandi                                                                             |
|   2 | Ronan Felipe Jorge                                                                        |
|   2 | Saad Sebaihi                                                                              |
|   2 | Sam Zhixiao Wang (王志骁)                                                                 |
|   2 | Sebastian Weyer                                                                           |
|   2 | Sergey Ryabko                                                                             |
|   2 | Seyyed Mohammad Hossein Fatemi (سید محمد حسین فاطمی)                                      |
|   2 | Simon Crawford                                                                            |
|   2 | Simone Santarsiero                                                                        |
|   2 | Souad Jaafri                                                                              |
|   2 | Stephen Adhisaputra                                                                       |
|   2 | Sumit Sanmuganathan                                                                       |
|   2 | Suresh Narayanasamy                                                                       |
|   2 | Takumi Yoshida (吉田匠)                                                                   |
|   2 | Tang Yiu Chun (鄧耀俊)                                                                    |
|   2 | Teera Tareesuchevakul (ธีรา ธารีสุชีวกุล)                                                 |
|   2 | Thomas Woodroffe                                                                          |
|   2 | Tim Habermaas                                                                             |
|   2 | Timothy Sun                                                                               |
|   2 | Tomas Kristiansson                                                                        |
|   2 | Tong Boonrod (ต๋อง บุญรอด)                                                                |
|   2 | Trịnh Quốc Anh                                                                            |
|   2 | Tuan Nghia Duong                                                                          |
|   2 | Tzu-Heng Lin (林子恆)                                                                     |
|   2 | Ui-Min Park (박의민)                                                                      |
|   2 | Wai Keung Yiu Man Lung                                                                    |
|   2 | Wang Junwen                                                                               |
|   2 | Yohei Oka (岡要平)                                                                        |
|   2 | Yong Rong Seng                                                                            |
|   2 | Yu Sajima (佐島優)                                                                        |
|   2 | Yu-Huan Huang (黃宇瑍)                                                                    |
|   2 | Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)                                                                   |
|   2 | Yunqi Ouyang (欧阳韵奇)                                                                   |
|   2 | Zhizhe Liang (梁稚喆)                                                                     |
|   1 | Aan Candra Nugroho                                                                        |
|   1 | Abdullah Talayhan                                                                         |
|   1 | Albert Böhm                                                                               |
|   1 | Aleksa Ilić                                                                               |
|   1 | Alexander Ooms                                                                            |
|   1 | Alexander Yu                                                                              |
|   1 | Alexandra Daryl Ariawan                                                                   |
|   1 | Alexey Oblaukhov                                                                          |
|   1 | Alfrisa Diva Wandana                                                                      |
|   1 | Ali Mohammadpour Shojai (علی محمدپورشجاعی)                                                |
|   1 | Alvin Febrianth                                                                           |
|   1 | Andrea Natale                                                                             |
|   1 | Andrew Coghill                                                                            |
|   1 | Andrew Nelson                                                                             |
|   1 | Andrii Kompaniiets (Андрій Компанієць)                                                    |
|   1 | Anson Lin                                                                                 |
|   1 | Anthony Brooks                                                                            |
|   1 | Aphichotewisit Woowong (อภิโชติวิสิทธิ์ วูวงศ์)                                           |
|   1 | Apichai Boonnuam (อภิชัย บุญน่วม)                                                         |
|   1 | Artem Makohon (Артем Макогон)                                                             |
|   1 | Arvid Skarrie                                                                             |
|   1 | Baiqiang Dong (董百强)                                                                    |
|   1 | Baramee Pookcharoen (บารมี พุกเจริญ)                                                      |
|   1 | Ben Whitmore                                                                              |
|   1 | Bhargav Narasimhan                                                                        |
|   1 | Bogdan Ionuț Micu                                                                         |
|   1 | Branko Kobal                                                                              |
|   1 | Bus George Catalin                                                                        |
|   1 | Carlos Alberto de Alcântara Jr                                                            |
|   1 | Che-Ting Chu (朱哲廷)                                                                     |
|   1 | Chih-Hsuan Tung (董志宣)                                                                  |
|   1 | Chih-Kai Wu (吳之凱)                                                                      |
|   1 | Chonlathep Kitsinthopchai (ชลเทพ กิจสินธพชัย)                                             |
|   1 | Christian Kaserer                                                                         |
|   1 | Christopher Olson                                                                         |
|   1 | Clément Gallet                                                                            |
|   1 | Daniel Gracia Ortiz                                                                       |
|   1 | Daniel Ho                                                                                 |
|   1 | Daniel Seidler                                                                            |
|   1 | Dániel Varga                                                                              |
|   1 | Daniel Yeo Sian Leng                                                                      |
|   1 | David Andersson                                                                           |
|   1 | David Hamilton                                                                            |
|   1 | David Lim                                                                                 |
|   1 | Denis Uglov                                                                               |
|   1 | Derek Mok                                                                                 |
|   1 | Dhanayush Raninga                                                                         |
|   1 | Dmitry Zvyagintsev                                                                        |
|   1 | Dragan Okanović                                                                           |
|   1 | Drew Brads                                                                                |
|   1 | Edi Zubčić                                                                                |
|   1 | Egide Hirwa-M                                                                             |
|   1 | Fabrizio Cirnigliaro                                                                      |
|   1 | Farzad Karimi (فرزاد کریمی)                                                               |
|   1 | Felix Lee                                                                                 |
|   1 | Gábor Szabó                                                                               |
|   1 | Gabriel Felipe Rodríguez Manrique                                                         |
|   1 | Gamze Aksahin                                                                             |
|   1 | Georgy Vershinin                                                                          |
|   1 | Gianluca Veschi                                                                           |
|   1 | Gints Aleksandrs Dreimanis                                                                |
|   1 | Giuliano Cayetano                                                                         |
|   1 | Gloryan Casimir Nursewan                                                                  |
|   1 | Greg French                                                                               |
|   1 | Grzegorz Łuczyna                                                                          |
|   1 | Haixu Zhang (张海旭)                                                                      |
|   1 | Haokun Wang (王皓琨)                                                                      |
|   1 | Hari Miroslavov                                                                           |
|   1 | Henrik Bui                                                                                |
|   1 | Heo Chang-Hoe (허창회)                                                                    |
|   1 | Hippolyte Moreau                                                                          |
|   1 | Hsuan Chang (張璿)                                                                        |
|   1 | Hugo Tse                                                                                  |
|   1 | Hussein Karimi (حسین کریمی)                                                               |
|   1 | István Kocza                                                                              |
|   1 | Itai Cohen                                                                                |
|   1 | Ivans Gorbunovs                                                                           |
|   1 | Ivo Bakker                                                                                |
|   1 | Jaber Khodadi (جابر خدادی)                                                                |
|   1 | Jack Moseley                                                                              |
|   1 | James Dean Ludlow                                                                         |
|   1 | Javier Cabezuelo Sánchez                                                                  |
|   1 | Javier Enrique Espinoza Grijalva                                                          |
|   1 | Javier Espinosa García                                                                    |
|   1 | Javier Martínez Bautista                                                                  |
|   1 | Javier Vega Aramburu                                                                      |
|   1 | Jernej Omulec                                                                             |
|   1 | Jiaxi Wang (王嘉熙)                                                                       |
|   1 | Jin Mochizuki (望月仁)                                                                    |
|   1 | Joar Mellström                                                                            |
|   1 | John Robert Anguluan                                                                      |
|   1 | Jorge Morata Carrasco                                                                     |
|   1 | Jose Castillo Gastelu                                                                     |
|   1 | Joshua Chan Xiang Rong                                                                    |
|   1 | Jozsef Borsos                                                                             |
|   1 | Juan Cruz Palau                                                                           |
|   1 | Juan Javier Quispe Lujan                                                                  |
|   1 | Juan Juli Andika Chandra                                                                  |
|   1 | Kang Ji-Jon                                                                               |
|   1 | Karina Grandjean Beck                                                                     |
|   1 | Karl Thorlaksson                                                                          |
|   1 | Kert Kurist                                                                               |
|   1 | Kevin Guillaumond                                                                         |
|   1 | Kevin Jeffry Nalvarte Yantas                                                              |
|   1 | Kim Tae Hyung (김태형)                                                                    |
|   1 | Kristopher De Asis                                                                        |
|   1 | Kuo-Hao Wu (吳國豪)                                                                       |
|   1 | Lawrence Obioma                                                                           |
|   1 | Lê Minh Cường                                                                             |
|   1 | Leong Wing Sik                                                                            |
|   1 | Leow Yi Jun                                                                               |
|   1 | Lorenzo Bonoan                                                                            |
|   1 | Lorenzo Vigani Poli                                                                       |
|   1 | Lucas Benito Rolando                                                                      |
|   1 | Lucas Garron                                                                              |
|   1 | Lucija Delinac                                                                            |
|   1 | Luis Javier Iáñez Pareja                                                                  |
|   1 | Luis Mario Villela Chávez                                                                 |
|   1 | Manu Vereecken                                                                            |
|   1 | Marcin Kowalczyk                                                                          |
|   1 | Marcos Ameijeiras Moreno                                                                  |
|   1 | Mariano Aquino                                                                            |
|   1 | Martin Scheubrein                                                                         |
|   1 | Máté Horváth                                                                              |
|   1 | Mats Bergsten                                                                             |
|   1 | Mats Kollbrink                                                                            |
|   1 | Max Novicov                                                                               |
|   1 | Michael Angelo Zafra                                                                      |
|   1 | Mihail Myshkin                                                                            |
|   1 | Mike Hughey                                                                               |
|   1 | Mikhail Rostovikov                                                                        |
|   1 | Ming-Huan Tsai (蔡旻恒)                                                                   |
|   1 | Minh Tuyen Tran                                                                           |
|   1 | Mirek Goljan                                                                              |
|   1 | Mitsuki Gunji (郡司光貴)                                                                  |
|   1 | Moritz Karl                                                                               |
|   1 | Muhammad Jihan Khalilurrahman                                                             |
|   1 | Muhammad Syahmi                                                                           |
|   1 | Mulun Yin (阴目仑)                                                                        |
|   1 | Nam Yun-Sang (남윤상)                                                                     |
|   1 | Nándor Fekete                                                                             |
|   1 | Nathan Azaria                                                                             |
|   1 | Nguyễn Cao Sơn                                                                            |
|   1 | Nguyễn Tài Đức                                                                            |
|   1 | Nicholas Ho                                                                               |
|   1 | Nicolò Simone                                                                             |
|   1 | Nikhil Mande                                                                              |
|   1 | Niklas Spies                                                                              |
|   1 | Niko Ronkainen                                                                            |
|   1 | Nikola Djokic                                                                             |
|   1 | Nitai Duek                                                                                |
|   1 | Olivier Polspoel                                                                          |
|   1 | Oskar Åsbrink                                                                             |
|   1 | Paolo Moriello                                                                            |
|   1 | Park Byung-Hwa                                                                            |
|   1 | Park Sang-Jun                                                                             |
|   1 | Park Sang-Min (박상민)                                                                    |
|   1 | Petra Vogrinec                                                                            |
|   1 | Phạm Việt Dũng                                                                            |
|   1 | Piotr Alexandrowicz                                                                       |
|   1 | Piotr Frankowski                                                                          |
|   1 | Piotr Kózka                                                                               |
|   1 | Preeda Hongpimolmas                                                                       |
|   1 | Rafał Guzewicz                                                                            |
|   1 | Ramyar Mireshghi (رامیار میرعشقی)                                                         |
|   1 | Rashdaleena Athiefa Abdul Rashid                                                          |
|   1 | Raven Dela Cruz                                                                           |
|   1 | Rémi Esturoune                                                                            |
|   1 | Renato Dean                                                                               |
|   1 | Renhard Julindra                                                                          |
|   1 | Restituto Cortan Jr.                                                                      |
|   1 | Ricardo Angulo Mora                                                                       |
|   1 | Riccardo Simone                                                                           |
|   1 | Robin Deun                                                                                |
|   1 | Rowan Kinneavy                                                                            |
|   1 | Ryosuke Mondo (門戸良介)                                                                  |
|   1 | Sébastien Auroux                                                                          |
|   1 | Serhii Shaboltas (Сергій Шаболтас)                                                        |
|   1 | SeungWoon Lee (이승운)                                                                    |
|   1 | Sven Gowal                                                                                |
|   1 | Tam Hou Meng (譚浩銘)                                                                     |
|   1 | Tan Wei Ying                                                                              |
|   1 | Tanto Prabowo                                                                             |
|   1 | Teemu Tiinanen                                                                            |
|   1 | Thiều Kim Cương                                                                           |
|   1 | Tim Reynolds                                                                              |
|   1 | Tobias Droste                                                                             |
|   1 | Tomas Kukucka                                                                             |
|   1 | Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭)                                                                |
|   1 | Tomoki Kubo (久保友樹)                                                                    |
|   1 | Tong Jiang (蒋彤)                                                                         |
|   1 | Toni Varga                                                                                |
|   1 | Ustin Vashchenko                                                                          |
|   1 | Victor Cullot                                                                             |
|   1 | Viktor Kalmar                                                                             |
|   1 | Vincent Sheu                                                                              |
|   1 | Walter Pereira Rodrigues de Souza                                                         |
|   1 | Worapat Charoensuk (วรปรัชญ์ เจริญสุข)                                                    |
|   1 | Wu Chun Chung (吳俊聰)                                                                    |
|   1 | Yan-Jou Lin (林彥州)                                                                      |
|   1 | Yann Bouveret                                                                             |
|   1 | Yi-Sa Chen (陳以撒)                                                                       |
|   1 | Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)                                                                     |
|   1 | Yiu Ting Hong                                                                             |
|   1 | Yoann Roig                                                                                |
|   1 | Yueh-Lin Tsai (蔡岳霖)                                                                    |
|   1 | Yuhui Xu (许宇辉)                                                                         |
|   1 | Yui Tomita (富田唯依)                                                                     |
|   1 | Zhouheng Sun (孙舟横)                                                                     |
|   1 | Žiga Lesar                                                                                |
+-----+-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------+
```

By current number of CRs

```
+-----+----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------+
| CRs | name                                                                                   |
+-----+----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------+
|  23 | Feliks Zemdegs                                                                         |
|  20 | Emile Compion                                                                          |
|   9 | Gabriel Dechichi Barbar                                                                |
|   6 | Michał Halczuk                                                                         |
|   5 | Dan Cohen                                                                              |
|   5 | Kamaru-Deen Lawal                                                                      |
|   4 | Louis Cormier                                                                          |
|   4 | Rowe Hessler                                                                           |
|   3 | Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทย์โยธิน)                                             |
|   3 | Bingliang Li (李炳良)                                                                  |
|   3 | Dene Beardsley                                                                         |
|   3 | Kevin Hays                                                                             |
|   3 | Michał Pleskowicz                                                                      |
|   3 | Yu Nakajima (中島悠)                                                                   |
|   3 | Yuxuan Wang (王宇轩)                                                                   |
|   3 | Zane Carney                                                                            |
|   2 | Arifumi Fushimi (伏見有史)                                                             |
|   2 | Cameron Stollery                                                                       |
|   2 | Daniel Sheppard                                                                        |
|   2 | David Woner                                                                            |
|   2 | Ernie Pulchny                                                                          |
|   2 | Gabriel Alejandro Orozco Casillas                                                      |
|   2 | Gabriel Bucsan                                                                         |
|   2 | Gustavo Maysonnave Franck                                                              |
|   2 | Henrik Buus Aagaard                                                                    |
|   2 | Jacobus Philip Haupt                                                                   |
|   2 | Jeremy Lu                                                                              |
|   2 | Juan Camilo Vargas Quintero                                                            |
|   2 | Lin Chen (陈霖)                                                                        |
|   2 | Marcell Endrey                                                                         |
|   2 | Mats Valk                                                                              |
|   2 | Patrick Jameson                                                                        |
|   2 | Pedro Santos Guimarães                                                                 |
|   2 | Rafael Werneck Cinoto                                                                  |
|   2 | Simon Westlund                                                                         |
|   2 | Yohei Oka (岡要平)                                                                     |
|   2 | Yunsu Nam (남윤수)                                                                     |
|   1 | Amos Tay Swee Hui                                                                      |
|   1 | Andrew Nelson                                                                          |
|   1 | Anthony Brooks                                                                         |
|   1 | Baiqiang Dong (董百强)                                                                 |
|   1 | Brúnó Bereczki                                                                         |
|   1 | Carlos Alberto de Alcântara Jr                                                         |
|   1 | Chen Kee Yen                                                                           |
|   1 | Chester Lian                                                                           |
|   1 | Chris Hardwick                                                                         |
|   1 | Christian Kaserer                                                                      |
|   1 | Christopher Olson                                                                      |
|   1 | Cornelius Dieckmann                                                                    |
|   1 | Daniel Cano Salgado                                                                    |
|   1 | Dennis Rosero                                                                          |
|   1 | Dmitry Kryuzban                                                                        |
|   1 | Drew Brads                                                                             |
|   1 | Felipe da Cruz Bueno                                                                   |
|   1 | Felix Lee                                                                              |
|   1 | Francisco Javier Lemes Sáez                                                            |
|   1 | Gabriel Felipe Rodríguez Manrique                                                      |
|   1 | Haokun Wang (王皓琨)                                                                   |
|   1 | István Kocza                                                                           |
|   1 | Jan Dickmann                                                                           |
|   1 | Javier Tirado Ortiz                                                                    |
|   1 | Jimmy Coll                                                                             |
|   1 | Jonathan Irvin Gunawan                                                                 |
|   1 | José Garrido                                                                           |
|   1 | José Leonardo Chaparro Prieto                                                          |
|   1 | José Pablo Márquez                                                                     |
|   1 | Kam Chor Kin (甘楚健)                                                                  |
|   1 | Leopoldo Andrés Ibarra Fuentes                                                         |
|   1 | Marcin Kowalczyk                                                                       |
|   1 | Máté Horváth                                                                           |
|   1 | Matias Macaya                                                                          |
|   1 | Matthew Yep                                                                            |
|   1 | Mátyás Kuti                                                                            |
|   1 | Mike Hughey                                                                            |
|   1 | Mitsuki Gunji (郡司光貴)                                                               |
|   1 | Muhammad Iril Khairul Anam                                                             |
|   1 | Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์)                                         |
|   1 | Oscar Roth Andersen                                                                    |
|   1 | Oskar Åsbrink                                                                          |
|   1 | Paulo Salgado Alvarez                                                                  |
|   1 | Piotr Michał Padlewski                                                                 |
|   1 | Ramón Dersch                                                                           |
|   1 | Sam Zhixiao Wang (王志骁)                                                              |
|   1 | Sebastian Weyer                                                                        |
|   1 | Simon Crawford                                                                         |
|   1 | Tim Reynolds                                                                           |
|   1 | Vincent Sheu                                                                           |
|   1 | Walter Pereira Rodrigues de Souza                                                      |
|   1 | Yuhui Xu (许宇辉)                                                                      |
|   1 | Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)                                                                |
+-----+----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------+
```


----------



## Stefan (Jul 5, 2012)

And regions by number of different record holders for that region:


```
+-----+----------------+
| ppl | continent      |
+-----+---------------+
|  24 | Europe        |
|  21 | Asia          |
|  19 | South America |
|  18 | North America |
|   5 | Oceania       |
|   3 | Africa        |
+-----+---------------+

+-----+------------------------+
| ppl  | country                |
+-----+------------------------+
|  19 | Indonesia              |
|  18 | China                  |
|  18 | Taiwan                 |
|  17 | Italy                  |
|  17 | USA                    |
|  16 | France                 |
|  16 | Germany                |
|  16 | Korea                  |
|  16 | Spain                  |
|  15 | Canada                 |
|  15 | Japan                  |
|  15 | Malaysia               |
|  14 | Philippines            |
|  14 | Thailand               |
|  13 | Poland                 |
|  13 | Russia                 |
|  13 | Vietnam                |
|  12 | Brazil                 |
|  12 | Mexico                 |
|  11 | Hong Kong              |
|  11 | Hungary                |
|  11 | Sweden                 |
|  10 | Iran                   |
|   9 | Austria                |
|   9 | Belgium                |
|   9 | Chile                  |
|   9 | Ukraine                |
|   9 | United Kingdom         |
|   8 | Croatia                |
|   8 | India                  |
|   8 | Norway                 |
|   8 | Slovenia               |
|   7 | Colombia               |
|   7 | Finland                |
|   7 | Peru                   |
|   7 | Romania                |
|   7 | Serbia                 |
|   6 | Argentina              |
|   6 | Denmark                |
|   6 | Netherlands            |
|   6 | New Zealand            |
|   6 | Switzerland            |
|   5 | Estonia                |
|   5 | Ireland                |
|   5 | Israel                 |
|   5 | Singapore              |
|   4 | Australia              |
|   4 | Greece                 |
|   4 | Latvia                 |
|   4 | Turkey                 |
|   3 | Aruba                  |
|   3 | Bulgaria               |
|   3 | Czech Republic         |
|   3 | Lithuania              |
|   3 | Macau                  |
|   3 | Nigeria                |
|   3 | Slovakia               |
|   2 | Belarus                |
|   2 | Iceland                |
|   2 | South Africa           |
|   1 | Afghanistan            |
|   1 | Algeria                |
|   1 | Armenia                |
|   1 | Azerbaijan             |
|   1 | Bangladesh             |
|   1 | Bolivia                |
|   1 | Bosnia and Herzegovina |
|   1 | Costa Rica             |
|   1 | Cote d_Ivoire          |
|   1 | Cuba                   |
|   1 | Dominican Republic     |
|   1 | Egypt                  |
|   1 | El Salvador            |
|   1 | Jordan                 |
|   1 | Kazakhstan             |
|   1 | Lebanon                |
|   1 | Luxembourg             |
|   1 | Mauritius              |
|   1 | Moldova                |
|   1 | Mongolia               |
|   1 | Morocco                |
|   1 | Pakistan               |
|   1 | Portugal               |
|   1 | Puerto Rico            |
|   1 | Saudi Arabia           |
|   1 | Sri Lanka              |
|   1 | Tunisia                |
|   1 | United Arab Emirates   |
|   1 | Yugoslavia             |
+-----+------------------------+
```


----------



## Henrik (Jul 5, 2012)

What about most NRs at once (all time, not just current)??


----------



## Stefan (Jul 5, 2012)

Fewest moves results and how often they happened:


```
mysql> select v moves, c howOften, @sum:=ifnull(@sum,0)+c as sum FROM
    -> (select v, count(*) c FROM (
    -> SELECT value1 v FROM Results WHERE eventId='333fm' union all
    -> SELECT value2 v FROM Results WHERE eventId='333fm' union all
    -> SELECT value3 v FROM Results WHERE eventId='333fm' union all
    -> SELECT value4 v FROM Results WHERE eventId='333fm' union all
    -> SELECT value5 v FROM Results WHERE eventId='333fm') tmp
    -> GROUP BY v) tmp2
    -> JOIN (SELECT @sum := 0 AS dummy) dummy
    -> ORDER BY (v+999) % 1000 + 1;
+-------+----------+-------+
| moves | howOften | sum   |
+-------+----------+-------+
|    22 |        2 |     2 |
|    24 |        3 |     5 |
|    25 |        4 |     9 |
|    26 |       11 |    20 |
|    27 |       24 |    44 |
|    28 |       33 |    77 |
|    29 |       46 |   123 |
|    30 |       55 |   178 |
|    31 |       71 |   249 |
|    32 |       92 |   341 |
|    33 |      112 |   453 |
|    34 |      107 |   560 |
|    35 |      130 |   690 |
|    36 |      166 |   856 |
|    37 |      174 |  1030 |
|    38 |      146 |  1176 |
|    39 |      175 |  1351 |
|    40 |      154 |  1505 |
|    41 |      154 |  1659 |
|    42 |      157 |  1816 |
|    43 |      137 |  1953 |
|    44 |      143 |  2096 |
|    45 |      143 |  2239 |
|    46 |      129 |  2368 |
|    47 |      112 |  2480 |
|    48 |      110 |  2590 |
|    49 |      121 |  2711 |
|    50 |       81 |  2792 |
|    51 |       77 |  2869 |
|    52 |       82 |  2951 |
|    53 |       53 |  3004 |
|    54 |       49 |  3053 |
|    55 |       57 |  3110 |
|    56 |       39 |  3149 |
|    57 |       33 |  3182 |
|    58 |       19 |  3201 |
|    59 |       22 |  3223 |
|    60 |       28 |  3251 |
|    61 |       11 |  3262 |
|    62 |       11 |  3273 |
|    63 |       13 |  3286 |
|    64 |       13 |  3299 |
|    65 |        7 |  3306 |
|    66 |        9 |  3315 |
|    67 |        6 |  3321 |
|    68 |        4 |  3325 |
|    69 |        6 |  3331 |
|    70 |        5 |  3336 |
|    71 |        4 |  3340 |
|    72 |        1 |  3341 |
|    73 |        3 |  3344 |
|    75 |        2 |  3346 |
|    76 |        2 |  3348 |
|    77 |        2 |  3350 |
|    81 |        1 |  3351 |
|    87 |        1 |  3352 |
|   102 |        1 |  3353 |
|   127 |        1 |  3354 |
|   376 |        1 |  3355 |
|   535 |        1 |  3356 |
|   DNS |      194 |  3550 |
|   DNF |     2294 |  5844 |
+-------+----------+-------+
63 rows in set (0.24 sec)
```


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 5, 2012)

Can I see the comps that had the most records broken?


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 5, 2012)

i think thats on the wca page


----------



## jonlin (Jul 5, 2012)

Sebastien said:


> Tong Jiang has like the most confusing WCA profile ever. He comes out of nowhere, sets an amazing WR and disappears immidiately. Does anyone know why he hasn't been on a comp since 2009?



Try asking that on the mf8 forum


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 5, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> i think thats on the wca page



Thanks


----------



## Stefan (Jul 5, 2012)

More fewest moves, number of sub30s/sub31s:


```
mysql> select count(*) successes, round(avg(moves),2) average,name FROM (
    -> SELECT personId, value1 moves FROM Results WHERE eventId='333fm' union all
    -> SELECT personId, value2 moves FROM Results WHERE eventId='333fm' union all
    -> SELECT personId, value3 moves FROM Results WHERE eventId='333fm' union all
    -> SELECT personId, value4 moves FROM Results WHERE eventId='333fm' union all
    -> SELECT personId, value5 moves FROM Results WHERE eventId='333fm') tmp,
    -> Persons
    -> WHERE moves between 1 and 29 and Persons.id=personId and subId=1
    -> GROUP BY personId
    -> ORDER BY successes desc, average, name;
+-----------+---------+-------------------------------------+
| successes | average | name                                |
+-----------+---------+-------------------------------------+
|        18 |   27.78 | Sébastien Auroux                    |
|         7 |   26.86 | Erik Akkersdijk                     |
|         7 |   27.43 | Clément Gallet                      |
|         6 |   28.50 | Milán Baticz                        |
|         5 |   27.20 | Teemu Tiinanen                      |
|         5 |   27.80 | Daniel Sheppard                     |
|         4 |   27.75 | Grzegorz ?uczyna                    |
|         4 |   28.00 | Tomoaki Okayama (????)              |
|         3 |   27.33 | Tim Reynolds                        |
|         3 |   27.67 | Mats Valk                           |
|         3 |   28.00 | Arnaud van Galen                    |
|         3 |   28.00 | Jan Bentlage                        |
|         3 |   28.67 | Kanneti Sae Han (????????? ???????) |
|         2 |   26.00 | Guus Razoux Schultz                 |
|         2 |   27.00 | David Woner                         |
|         2 |   27.50 | Guillain Potron                     |
|         2 |   28.00 | Henrik Buus Aagaard                 |
|         2 |   28.00 | Simon Westlund                      |
|         2 |   28.50 | Loïc Petit                          |
|         2 |   28.50 | Mirek Goljan                        |
|         1 |   22.00 | István Kocza                        |
|         1 |   22.00 | Jimmy Coll                          |
|         1 |   25.00 | Baiqiang Dong (???)                 |
|         1 |   25.00 | Ron van Bruchem                     |
|         1 |   26.00 | Olivér Perge                        |
|         1 |   27.00 | Claudio Müller                      |
|         1 |   27.00 | Fang Qin (??)                       |
|         1 |   27.00 | Michael Young                       |
|         1 |   27.00 | Mikhail Rostovikov                  |
|         1 |   27.00 | Stephen Adhisaputra                 |
|         1 |   27.00 | Steven Xu                           |
|         1 |   28.00 | Antoine Perdereau                   |
|         1 |   28.00 | Anton Rostovikov                    |
|         1 |   28.00 | Evgeny Akivis                       |
|         1 |   28.00 | Jack Moseley                        |
|         1 |   28.00 | Javier Cabezuelo Sánchez            |
|         1 |   28.00 | Mario Laurent                       |
|         1 |   28.00 | Micha? Pleskowicz                   |
|         1 |   28.00 | Nicolas Fruy                        |
|         1 |   28.00 | Olivier Stietel                     |
|         1 |   28.00 | Philippe Virouleau                  |
|         1 |   28.00 | Shuang Chen (??)                    |
|         1 |   28.00 | Zbigniew Zborowski                  |
|         1 |   29.00 | Alexander Olleta del Molino         |
|         1 |   29.00 | Andres Flügel                       |
|         1 |   29.00 | Anthony Hsu                         |
|         1 |   29.00 | Auguste Olivry                      |
|         1 |   29.00 | Dániel Varga                        |
|         1 |   29.00 | Dennis Loose                        |
|         1 |   29.00 | Hongfei Tian (???)                  |
|         1 |   29.00 | Johannes Laire                      |
|         1 |   29.00 | Juan Juli Andika Chandra            |
|         1 |   29.00 | Lorenzo Vigani Poli                 |
|         1 |   29.00 | Sam Boyles                          |
|         1 |   29.00 | Tobias Christlieb                   |
|         1 |   29.00 | Vidar Klungre                       |
|         1 |   29.00 | Yumu Tabuchi (????)                 |
|         1 |   29.00 | Yunqi Ouyang (????)                 |
+-----------+---------+-------------------------------------+
58 rows in set (0.25 sec)
```



Spoiler: sub31s





```
mysql> select count(*) successes, round(avg(moves),2) average,name FROM (
    -> SELECT personId, value1 moves FROM Results WHERE eventId='333fm' union all
    -> SELECT personId, value2 moves FROM Results WHERE eventId='333fm' union all
    -> SELECT personId, value3 moves FROM Results WHERE eventId='333fm' union all
    -> SELECT personId, value4 moves FROM Results WHERE eventId='333fm' union all
    -> SELECT personId, value5 moves FROM Results WHERE eventId='333fm') tmp,
    -> Persons
    -> WHERE moves between 1 and 30 and Persons.id=personId and subId=1
    -> GROUP BY personId
    -> ORDER BY successes desc, average, name;
+-----------+---------+-----------------------------------------------+
| successes | average | name                                          |
+-----------+---------+-----------------------------------------------+
|        27 |   28.52 | Sébastien Auroux                              |
|        10 |   27.80 | Erik Akkersdijk                               |
|         9 |   28.00 | Clément Gallet                                |
|         7 |   28.71 | Milán Baticz                                  |
|         5 |   27.20 | Teemu Tiinanen                                |
|         5 |   27.80 | Daniel Sheppard                               |
|         5 |   28.40 | Guus Razoux Schultz                           |
|         4 |   27.75 | Grzegorz ?uczyna                              |
|         4 |   28.00 | Tim Reynolds                                  |
|         4 |   28.00 | Tomoaki Okayama (????)                        |
|         4 |   28.25 | Mats Valk                                     |
|         3 |   28.00 | Arnaud van Galen                              |
|         3 |   28.00 | Jan Bentlage                                  |
|         3 |   28.67 | Kanneti Sae Han (????????? ???????)           |
|         3 |   29.00 | Loïc Petit                                    |
|         3 |   29.33 | Shuang Chen (??)                              |
|         2 |   27.00 | David Woner                                   |
|         2 |   27.50 | Guillain Potron                               |
|         2 |   28.00 | Henrik Buus Aagaard                           |
|         2 |   28.00 | Olivér Perge                                  |
|         2 |   28.00 | Simon Westlund                                |
|         2 |   28.50 | Mirek Goljan                                  |
|         2 |   29.00 | Antoine Perdereau                             |
|         2 |   29.00 | Jack Moseley                                  |
|         2 |   29.00 | Mario Laurent                                 |
|         2 |   29.00 | Philippe Virouleau                            |
|         2 |   29.50 | Johannes Laire                                |
|         2 |   29.50 | Yunqi Ouyang (????)                           |
|         2 |   30.00 | Bence Barát                                   |
|         2 |   30.00 | Jacco Krijnen                                 |
|         2 |   30.00 | Maarten Smit                                  |
|         1 |   22.00 | István Kocza                                  |
|         1 |   22.00 | Jimmy Coll                                    |
|         1 |   25.00 | Baiqiang Dong (???)                           |
|         1 |   25.00 | Ron van Bruchem                               |
|         1 |   27.00 | Claudio Müller                                |
|         1 |   27.00 | Fang Qin (??)                                 |
|         1 |   27.00 | Michael Young                                 |
|         1 |   27.00 | Mikhail Rostovikov                            |
|         1 |   27.00 | Stephen Adhisaputra                           |
|         1 |   27.00 | Steven Xu                                     |
|         1 |   28.00 | Anton Rostovikov                              |
|         1 |   28.00 | Evgeny Akivis                                 |
|         1 |   28.00 | Javier Cabezuelo Sánchez                      |
|         1 |   28.00 | Micha? Pleskowicz                             |
|         1 |   28.00 | Nicolas Fruy                                  |
|         1 |   28.00 | Olivier Stietel                               |
|         1 |   28.00 | Zbigniew Zborowski                            |
|         1 |   29.00 | Alexander Olleta del Molino                   |
|         1 |   29.00 | Andres Flügel                                 |
|         1 |   29.00 | Anthony Hsu                                   |
|         1 |   29.00 | Auguste Olivry                                |
|         1 |   29.00 | Dániel Varga                                  |
|         1 |   29.00 | Dennis Loose                                  |
|         1 |   29.00 | Hongfei Tian (???)                            |
|         1 |   29.00 | Juan Juli Andika Chandra                      |
|         1 |   29.00 | Lorenzo Vigani Poli                           |
|         1 |   29.00 | Sam Boyles                                    |
|         1 |   29.00 | Tobias Christlieb                             |
|         1 |   29.00 | Vidar Klungre                                 |
|         1 |   29.00 | Yumu Tabuchi (????)                           |
|         1 |   30.00 | Balázs Bernát                                 |
|         1 |   30.00 | Carlos Alberto de Alcântara Jr                |
|         1 |   30.00 | Chester Lian                                  |
|         1 |   30.00 | Chonlathep Kitsinthopchai (????? ???????????) |
|         1 |   30.00 | Chris Hardwick                                |
|         1 |   30.00 | Dmitry Karyakin                               |
|         1 |   30.00 | Dmitry Krivoshey                              |
|         1 |   30.00 | Erik Jernqvist                                |
|         1 |   30.00 | Frédéric Meinnel                              |
|         1 |   30.00 | Gunnar Krig                                   |
|         1 |   30.00 | Guus de Wit                                   |
|         1 |   30.00 | Jens Diewald                                  |
|         1 |   30.00 | Justin Jaffray                                |
|         1 |   30.00 | Ralph Eikelenberg                             |
|         1 |   30.00 | Reinier Schippers                             |
|         1 |   30.00 | Timothy Sun                                   |
|         1 |   30.00 | Wilson Alvis                                  |
|         1 |   30.00 | Yucheng Lu (???)                              |
|         1 |   30.00 | ?ukasz Cia?o?                                 |
+-----------+---------+-----------------------------------------------+
80 rows in set (0.26 sec)
```


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 5, 2012)

Stefan said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Graph


----------



## Stefan (Jul 5, 2012)

Much nicer, thank you. What program did you use for that?


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 5, 2012)

Mathematica 8


```
number = {2, 0, 3, 4, 11, 24, 33, 46, 55, 71, 92, 112, 107, 130, 166, 174, 146, 175, 154, 154, 157, 137, 143, 143, 129, 112, 110, 121, 
81, 77, 82, 53, 49, 57, 39, 33, 19, 22, 28, 11, 11, 13, 13, 7, 9, 6, 4, 6, 5, 4, 1, 3, 0, 2, 2, 2}
ints = Table[i, {i, 22, 77}]

SetOptions[BarChart, BaseStyle -> {FontSize -> 20, Bold}]
BarChart[number, ChartStyle -> 60, LabelingFunction -> Above, ChartLabels -> ints, BarSpacing -> 1/5, ImageSize -> {2000}]
```


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 5, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> Well Tim's streak is over now, with his win at La Montagne Open, so I guess this gives way for someone else to take the record.



Yeah, John and I fail at failing.

Michał Halczuk, Erik Johnson, Darren Kwong, and Luchen Zhang are tied at 8. Kare Krig, Rowan Kinneavy, and Michael Young have 7. Karthik Putraya, Howard Wong Jun Yen, Dhanayush Raninga, Philippe Virouleau, and Filippo Brancaleoni have 6. No clear leaders right now.

Most distinct events won:
Bence Barat: 18 (everything but 4x4 BLD)
Timothy Sun: 17 (everything but 6x6 and 5x5 BLD)
Erik Akkersdijk: 17 (everything but 4x4 BLD and 5x5 BLD)
Simon Westlund: 16 (3x3 BLD, 3x3 OH, 4x4 BLD)
Feliks Zemdegs: 16 (Magic, Master Magic, Feet)
Milan Baticz: 16 (4x4 BLD, 5x5 BLD, Feet)
Henrik Buus Aagard: 15 (4x4, Pyraminx, 7x7, 5x5 BLD)
Dan Cohen: 15 (Feet, 4x4 BLD, 5x5 BLD, Multi BLD)
Bernett Orlando: 15 (Clock, 6x6, Magic, Master Magic)


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 5, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> uberCuber said:
> 
> 
> > Ninja Storm is well aware of that. If you average above 30 seconds on 3x3, you shouldn't expect to average sub-5 at 2x2.
> ...



^ After this happened in the OAQT, now I'm curious, are there people with official 2x2 results that are absurdly good compared to their 3x3 results?


----------



## Stefan (Jul 5, 2012)

uberCuber said:


> are there people with official 2x2 results that are absurdly good compared to their 3x3 results?



Top 50 by ratio between 3x3 average record and 2x2 average record:


```
mysql> SELECT round(a3/100,2) avg3, round(a2/100,2) avg2, round(a3/a2,2) ratio, personName name FROM
    -> (SELECT personId, personName, min(average) a2 FROM Results WHERE eventId='222' and average between 1 and 999 GROUP BY personId) t2,
    -> (SELECT personId, min(average) a3 FROM Results WHERE eventId='333' and average>0 GROUP BY personId) t3
    -> WHERE t2.personId = t3.personId
    -> ORDER BY a3/a2 desc
    -> LIMIT 50;
+-------+------+-------+---------------------------------+
| avg3  | avg2 | ratio | name                            |
+-------+------+-------+---------------------------------+
| 78.49 | 7.59 | 10.34 | Piet Wetenkamp                  |
| 48.29 | 6.75 |  7.15 | Jelome Empedrad                 |
| 43.40 | 6.10 |  7.11 | Nathan Seeto                    |
| 54.87 | 7.88 |  6.96 | David Bockman                   |
| 42.36 | 6.10 |  6.94 | Luis Garcés Méndez              |
| 55.65 | 8.31 |  6.70 | Ammar Haider                    |
| 26.87 | 4.05 |  6.63 | Sebastian Deimel                |
| 40.23 | 6.22 |  6.47 | Tomasz Bartkowiak               |
| 31.15 | 4.83 |  6.45 | Ties de Wit                     |
| 17.16 | 2.81 |  6.11 | Yui Tomita (????)               |
| 31.49 | 5.19 |  6.07 | Kim Jae-Min                     |
| 44.87 | 7.43 |  6.04 | Cameron Drysdale                |
| 59.72 | 9.91 |  6.03 | Sietse Vos                      |
| 43.20 | 7.27 |  5.94 | Lei Shi (??)                    |
| 54.59 | 9.26 |  5.90 | Fabian Erkemeij                 |
| 19.37 | 3.30 |  5.87 | Mina Tomita (????)              |
| 31.17 | 5.33 |  5.85 | Chenxi Shan (???)               |
| 50.33 | 8.61 |  5.85 | Andrés Alonso Gutiérrez Salinas |
| 55.76 | 9.54 |  5.84 | Kh?i Trí ??                     |
| 37.47 | 6.43 |  5.83 | Zetis Nguyen                    |
| 24.69 | 4.25 |  5.81 | Kim Yong-Hun                    |
| 36.13 | 6.23 |  5.80 | Magda Gancarz                   |
| 19.23 | 3.33 |  5.77 | Junya Tomita (????)             |
| 31.31 | 5.57 |  5.62 | Jure Vidmar                     |
| 16.59 | 2.96 |  5.60 | Kevin Guillaumond               |
| 52.79 | 9.69 |  5.45 | Vighar Choirul Iqbal            |
| 16.87 | 3.10 |  5.44 | Alexey Oblaukhov                |
| 35.56 | 6.55 |  5.43 | Scott Leslie                    |
| 43.09 | 8.03 |  5.37 | Marek Gancarz                   |
| 12.00 | 2.25 |  5.33 | Cameron Stollery                |
| 44.12 | 8.28 |  5.33 | Luis Arturo Peña Nemer          |
| 46.25 | 8.74 |  5.29 | Jack DeLano                     |
| 44.09 | 8.36 |  5.27 | Daniel Schnoll                  |
| 37.56 | 7.13 |  5.27 | Kwak Hyoung-Jin                 |
| 29.57 | 5.62 |  5.26 | Filippo Di Biase                |
| 41.49 | 7.93 |  5.23 | Brandon Turner                  |
| 26.23 | 5.04 |  5.20 | Kevin Gonzalez                  |
| 44.82 | 8.74 |  5.13 | Michael Womack                  |
| 31.16 | 6.09 |  5.12 | Darren Carpenter                |
| 37.39 | 7.32 |  5.11 | Tam Jia Tern                    |
| 16.70 | 3.28 |  5.09 | ?ukasz Cia?o?                   |
| 27.73 | 5.45 |  5.09 | Sam Schultz                     |
| 31.35 | 6.20 |  5.06 | Corentin Levy                   |
| 16.83 | 3.33 |  5.05 | Will Ballard                    |
| 41.96 | 8.32 |  5.04 | Håvard Terland                  |
| 39.35 | 7.81 |  5.04 | Oleg Andreyev                   |
| 45.69 | 9.08 |  5.03 | Julián González Acevedo         |
| 24.99 | 4.97 |  5.03 | Denzel Gutierrez                |
| 13.38 | 2.67 |  5.01 | Zhou Yichen (???)               |
| 32.22 | 6.44 |  5.00 | Justin Grant                    |
+-------+------+-------+---------------------------------+
```


----------



## TMOY (Jul 6, 2012)

Well, at least for once Michael is right, Ties de Wit actually averages sup-30 on 3^3 and sub-5 on 2^3. He seems to be the only one, though (although Kim Jae-Min and Chenxi Shan are pretty close).


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 6, 2012)

What about the densest rounds sorted by average distance *in percentage*?

Thanks for all these stats so far, Stefan, they're quite interesting


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 6, 2012)

TMOY said:


> Well, at least for once Michael is right, Ties de Wit actually averages sup-30 on 3^3 and sub-5 on 2^3. He seems to be the only one, though (although Kim Jae-Min and Chenxi Shan are pretty close).



Thank you Phochmann for proving it for me


----------



## Sebastien (Jul 6, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> Thank you Phochmann for proving it for me



I'm sure it was a pleasure for him Whomack.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 6, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> What about the densest rounds sorted by average distance *in percentage*?



I thought about that but didn't see an easy enough way to do that. For average absolute difference I can use the simple formula (worst-best)/(persons-1), ignoring all times between best and worst because they don't affect the average absolute difference (worthy of a proof if you have a minute). For average relative difference, that doesn't work, as the middle ones do matter (worthy of a proof if you have another minute). And I'm also not sure how to properly average it and whether this is really what I want.

So, well, let's pretend the middle ones are "evenly spaced" so that all pairs of adjacent ones are the same factor x apart, then
worst = best * x^(persons-1) and thus x = (persons-1)th root of worst/best
See below for results.

Or maybe someone with better math knowledge has a better definition of densest in relative terms? Large gaps would make the round look much less dense, but they would go unnoticed with this definition of mine. I'd like something that rewards both for small factors and for similar factors.


```
select competitionId, eventId, roundId, best, worst, round(power(worst/best,1/(persons-1)),4) avgFactor, persons from
(select competitionId, eventId, roundId, min(if(average>0,round(average/100,2),999999999)) best, max(if(average>0,round(average/100,2),999999999)) worst, count(*) persons
from Results
where roundId in ('f','c')
group by competitionId, eventId, roundId) helper
where persons>1 and worst<999999999
order by power(worst/best,1/(persons-1)), persons desc
limit 100;

+----------------------------+---------+---------+--------+--------+-----------+---------+
| competitionId              | eventId | roundId | best   | worst  | avgFactor | persons |
+----------------------------+---------+---------+--------+--------+-----------+---------+
| CubeCanadaDay2011          | mmagic  | f       |   6.92 |   7.01 |    1.0130 |       2 |
| OGU2006                    | sq1     | f       |  46.45 |  47.14 |    1.0149 |       2 |
| IVBogota2012               | 444     | f       |  54.97 |  57.76 |    1.0166 |       4 |
| WC2009                     | 333     | f       |  10.74 |  13.81 |    1.0169 |      16 |
| Euro2010                   | 333     | f       |  10.31 |  12.68 |    1.0174 |      13 |
| AachenSummer2012           | 333     | f       |   9.68 |  18.78 |    1.0176 |      39 |
| HungarianOpen2009          | 555     | f       |  91.49 | 119.00 |    1.0177 |      16 |
| TaipeiOpen2011             | 444     | f       |  44.28 |  89.79 |    1.0178 |      41 |
| Euro2010                   | 555     | f       |  77.60 |  99.54 |    1.0179 |      15 |
| Euro2006                   | 333     | f       |  14.97 |  19.55 |    1.0180 |      16 |
| SuzhouOpen2011             | 333     | f       |  11.97 |  14.59 |    1.0182 |      12 |
| MunichOpen2011             | 444     | f       |  49.10 |  60.26 |    1.0188 |      12 |
| WC2007                     | 333     | f       |  12.46 |  16.51 |    1.0189 |      16 |
| BeijingSummer2011          | 333     | f       |  12.60 |  15.80 |    1.0190 |      13 |
| HungarianOpen2009          | 444     | f       |  51.57 |  68.99 |    1.0196 |      16 |
| Vastervik2008              | mmagic  | f       |   5.10 |   5.20 |    1.0196 |       2 |
| WC2003                     | 333     | f       |  20.00 |  22.92 |    1.0197 |       8 |
| WC2005                     | 333     | f       |  15.10 |  18.71 |    1.0197 |      12 |
| WC2009                     | 555     | f       |  78.20 | 104.80 |    1.0197 |      16 |
| Euro2010                   | 333oh   | f       |  18.39 |  24.17 |    1.0197 |      15 |
| TaiwanSummerOpen2009       | 333     | f       |  13.30 |  16.49 |    1.0197 |      12 |
| GuangdongOpen2009          | 333     | f       |  11.83 |  20.57 |    1.0200 |      29 |
| RizalOpen2009              | 444     | f       |  69.49 |  83.27 |    1.0203 |      10 |
| KansaiOpen2012             | 333     | f       |  11.19 |  13.98 |    1.0204 |      12 |
| ThailandOpen2009           | 333     | f       |  12.72 |  18.72 |    1.0205 |      20 |
| PhilippinesOpen2008        | 333     | f       |  14.94 |  21.99 |    1.0206 |      20 |
| WC2009                     | 444     | f       |  45.18 |  61.48 |    1.0207 |      16 |
| SlovenianOpen2012          | 444     | f       |  51.21 |  61.73 |    1.0210 |      10 |
| TaiwanSpring2010           | 333     | f       |  12.45 |  15.65 |    1.0210 |      12 |
| HungarianOpen2010          | 333     | f       |  12.39 |  15.58 |    1.0210 |      12 |
| Malang2011                 | 222     | f       |   6.35 |  16.29 |    1.0212 |      46 |
| USNationals2010            | 444     | f       |  43.76 |  59.94 |    1.0212 |      16 |
| TaiwanSpringOpen2011       | 333     | f       |  11.02 |  15.16 |    1.0215 |      16 |
| TaiwanSummerOpen2008       | 333     | f       |  15.02 |  18.98 |    1.0215 |      12 |
| ThailandOpen2010           | 333     | f       |  12.54 |  15.85 |    1.0215 |      12 |
| MunichOpen2010             | 444     | f       |  48.82 |  67.84 |    1.0222 |      16 |
| StanfordWinter2010         | 333     | f       |  12.69 |  16.20 |    1.0224 |      12 |
| GuangzhouBigCubes2010      | 555     | f       |  84.76 |  92.64 |    1.0225 |       5 |
| HongKongCubeDay2010        | 444     | f       |  55.60 |  66.42 |    1.0225 |       9 |
| WC2007                     | 555     | f       | 105.07 | 147.29 |    1.0228 |      16 |
| MNWOpen2011                | 333     | f       |  11.79 |  15.11 |    1.0228 |      12 |
| Euro2008                   | 333     | f       |  11.71 |  16.48 |    1.0230 |      16 |
| WC2011                     | 444     | f       |  35.22 |  49.58 |    1.0231 |      16 |
| PolishOpen2009             | 333     | f       |  11.81 |  15.20 |    1.0232 |      12 |
| GuangdongOpen2008          | 333     | f       |  12.74 |  18.40 |    1.0232 |      17 |
| FinnishOpen2009            | mmagic  | f       |   5.56 |   5.69 |    1.0234 |       2 |
| USNationals2009            | 444     | f       |  52.84 |  74.75 |    1.0234 |      16 |
| SingaporeOpen2009          | 333     | f       |  12.96 |  15.96 |    1.0234 |      10 |
| EastGermanOpen2010         | 444     | f       |  51.94 |  73.50 |    1.0234 |      16 |
| NewZealandChamps2009       | sq1     | f       |  28.17 |  28.83 |    1.0234 |       2 |
| TorontoSpring2011          | 333     | f       |  12.47 |  15.36 |    1.0234 |      10 |
| Euro2008                   | 333oh   | f       |  21.79 |  30.85 |    1.0234 |      16 |
| TianjinOpen2011            | 333     | f       |  13.56 |  15.95 |    1.0235 |       8 |
| ShenzhenSummerOpen2009     | 333     | f       |  12.03 |  17.06 |    1.0236 |      16 |
| CubingKoreaJanuary2012     | 333     | f       |  11.49 |  14.86 |    1.0237 |      12 |
| HumanRightsDay2011         | 444     | f       |  44.30 |  66.15 |    1.0239 |      18 |
| USNationals2011            | 333     | f       |   9.91 |  14.12 |    1.0239 |      16 |
| UKDWOpen2011               | 333     | f       |  11.52 |  19.89 |    1.0240 |      24 |
| CubikBoxCup2011            | 333     | f       |  10.26 |  14.65 |    1.0240 |      16 |
| IndonesianOpen2011         | 333     | f       |  11.58 |  17.34 |    1.0240 |      18 |
| Shandong2010               | 333     | f       |  15.64 |  24.62 |    1.0242 |      20 |
| Cheonan2008                | 333     | f       |  13.63 |  17.74 |    1.0242 |      12 |
| AustrianOpen2011           | 333     | f       |  10.83 |  14.10 |    1.0243 |      12 |
| BerkeleySummer2011         | 333     | f       |  10.96 |  17.72 |    1.0243 |      21 |
| TaiwanSummer2010           | 333     | f       |  10.71 |  16.14 |    1.0244 |      18 |
| MunichOpen2011             | 333     | f       |  10.72 |  13.98 |    1.0244 |      12 |
| Netherlands2006            | 444     | f       |  74.32 |  79.93 |    1.0246 |       4 |
| CaltechWinter2007          | 333     | f       |  14.82 |  19.36 |    1.0246 |      12 |
| ShantouOpen2010            | 333oh   | f       |  24.95 |  37.74 |    1.0246 |      18 |
| Kuikuiltik2012             | 444     | f       |  51.13 | 109.35 |    1.0248 |      32 |
| MatsudoOpen2010            | 444     | f       |  48.05 |  54.34 |    1.0249 |       6 |
| SilesiaOpen2012            | 333     | f       |  10.57 |  13.89 |    1.0251 |      12 |
| VCubeSpiel2011             | 333     | f       |  10.58 |  24.63 |    1.0252 |      35 |
| USNationals2010            | 333     | f       |  10.93 |  15.87 |    1.0252 |      16 |
| USNationals2009            | 333oh   | f       |  20.37 |  29.58 |    1.0252 |      16 |
| HaNoiOpen2011              | 333     | f       |  12.81 |  16.85 |    1.0252 |      12 |
| SanFranciscoOpen2009       | 333     | f       |  13.41 |  19.50 |    1.0253 |      16 |
| Borneo2010                 | 333oh   | f       |  24.46 |  49.31 |    1.0254 |      29 |
| NorwegianOpen2009          | 555     | f       | 132.07 | 142.42 |    1.0255 |       4 |
| CyberOpen2011              | 333     | f       |  11.72 |  15.47 |    1.0256 |      12 |
| IndonesianChampionship2010 | pyram   | f       |   7.81 |  37.41 |    1.0256 |      63 |
| Seoul2008                  | 333     | f       |  13.63 |  18.00 |    1.0256 |      12 |
| JapanOpen2011              | 444     | f       |  44.64 |  59.13 |    1.0259 |      12 |
| KoreanChampionship2011     | 333     | f       |  11.13 |  16.34 |    1.0259 |      16 |
| GermanOpen2007             | 333     | f       |  13.62 |  20.01 |    1.0260 |      16 |
| ChinaTourismDay2012        | 222     | f       |   5.20 |   9.15 |    1.0260 |      23 |
| USNationals2010            | 333oh   | f       |  18.53 |  27.29 |    1.0261 |      16 |
| MunichOpen2010             | 555     | f       |  92.72 | 136.68 |    1.0262 |      16 |
| TaiwanWinterOpen2010       | 333     | f       |  12.42 |  16.51 |    1.0262 |      12 |
| GalantaOpen2009            | 333     | f       |  15.20 |  20.22 |    1.0263 |      12 |
| PolishOpen2008             | 333     | f       |  12.89 |  17.15 |    1.0263 |      12 |
| BWOpen2012                 | 555     | f       |  85.49 | 113.85 |    1.0264 |      12 |
| SpanishChampionship2011    | 333     | f       |  11.73 |  15.63 |    1.0264 |      12 |
| HungarianOpen2008          | 333     | f       |  13.20 |  19.56 |    1.0266 |      16 |
| Germany2009                | 444     | f       |  59.53 |  71.54 |    1.0266 |       8 |
| USOpen2008                 | 444     | f       |  57.95 |  77.44 |    1.0267 |      12 |
| JRCAKansaiSpring2010       | 333     | f       |  12.21 |  13.93 |    1.0267 |       6 |
| IndonesianOpen2011         | 555     | f       |  92.81 | 124.06 |    1.0267 |      12 |
| CubingKoreaNewYears2012    | 333     | f       |  10.79 |  22.05 |    1.0268 |      28 |
| WC2011                     | 555     | f       |  59.94 |  89.18 |    1.0268 |      16 |
+----------------------------+---------+---------+--------+--------+-----------+---------+
100 rows in set (0.69 sec)
```

That AachenSummer2012 round with 39 persons stands out a bit and indeed looks rather dense:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=AachenSummer2012&allResults=1#333_f

Btw, note that I only consider rounds where the worst average was still successful (not a DNF). I might thus be missing rounds with one or more DNF average that are otherwise very dense.


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 6, 2012)

What is the record for breaking a competition PB in consecutive competitions?


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 9, 2012)

I've requested this before, but I don't think anyone managed to do it:
Sum of single/average ranks but for countries rather than individuals. So for each event you would take the NR holder and look at their world rank in that event, and then sum the ranks.
I'm still failing to set up the database on my computer, otherwise I'd give it a go myself


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 16, 2012)

Me again. Fastest official multibld result for each number of cubes please (all solved attempts only ofc)


----------



## qqwref (Jul 17, 2012)

Here's my attempt at this...


```
personName                        solved     time
Alexander Yu                           2     2:38
Ville Seppänen                         3     7:00
Tim Habermaas                          4    16:10
Daniel Sheppard                        5     8:16
Fakhri Raihaan                         6    31:00
Kai Jiptner                            7    24:40
Kai Jiptner                            8    25:33
Walter Pereira Rodrigues de Souza      9    54:21
Kai Jiptner                           10    42:06
Wicaksono Adi                         11    55:10
Rafał Guzewicz                        11    55:10
Tim Habermaas                         12    39:15
Fabrizio Cirnigliaro                  13    56:59
Kai Jiptner                           14    50:33
Tong Jiang                            15    52:01
Muhammad Iril Khairul Anam            16    56:54
Chester Lian                          17    53:09
Marcell Endrey                        19    53:48
```


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 17, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Here's my attempt at this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can immediately see that this is not correct, Dan Sheppard has a 3/3 in 3:57.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 17, 2012)

Hmm, that's pretty recent - maybe it wasn't in the version of the database I got earlier today?


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 17, 2012)

That's very probable.


----------



## Bob (Jul 17, 2012)

Last export was today I think.


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 17, 2012)

out of all the people who have competed in 3BLD, feet, AND 4x4, how many have their fastest time in 3BLD (that is, their 3BLD time is less than their feet time and is less than their 4x4 time), how many have their fastest time in feet, and how many have their fastest time in 4x4?


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 17, 2012)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Enjoy, folks.
> 
> http://web.mit.edu/timreyn/Public/top100-average.txt
> http://web.mit.edu/timreyn/Public/top100-single.txt
> ...



Since it seems as though magic and master magic will be removed, I would like to request a table of the top 100 for sum of single ranks and average ranks, excluding magic and master magic of course. Also would it be possible to list each individual rank as well? Thanks


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 17, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> Since it seems as though magic and master magic will be removed, I would like to request a table of the top 100 for sum of single ranks and average ranks, excluding magic and master magic of course. Also would it be possible to list each individual rank as well? Thanks



Maybe an updated version of the same thing too?


----------



## ncube (Jul 18, 2012)

longest improvement streak in avg/single time?


----------



## Stefan (Jul 18, 2012)

PeteyKaralis said:


> I bet more people worldwide enjoy magic over pyraminx!



Judging by the 2012 participants...


```
4561	Rubik's Cube
2899	2x2 Cube
2158	4x4 Cube
2051	Rubik's Cube: One-handed
[COLOR="#FF0000"]1440	Pyraminx
1373	Rubik's Magic[/COLOR]
1363	5x5 Cube
 845	Rubik's Cube: Blindfolded
 731	Master Magic
 636	Megaminx
 534	Rubik's Cube: Fewest moves
 498	6x6 Cube
 434	Square-1
 425	Rubik's Clock
 400	7x7 Cube
 279	Rubik's Cube: Multiple Blindfolded
 196	Rubik's Cube: With feet
 109	4x4 Cube: Blindfolded
  50	5x5 Cube: Blindfolded

SELECT count(distinct personId) participants, Events.name
FROM Results, Competitions, Events
WHERE Competitions.id=competitionId AND year=2012 AND Events.id=eventId
GROUP BY eventId
ORDER BY participants desc
```

And it's not because magic was offered less often:


```
154	Rubik's Cube
145	2x2 Cube
142	4x4 Cube
139	Rubik's Cube: One-handed
126	Rubik's Cube: Blindfolded
122	5x5 Cube
[COLOR="#FF0000"]116	Rubik's Magic
115	Pyraminx[/COLOR]
 96	Master Magic
 72	Square-1
 70	Megaminx
 60	6x6 Cube
 59	Rubik's Clock
 54	Rubik's Cube: Multiple Blindfolded
 53	Rubik's Cube: Fewest moves
 49	7x7 Cube
 40	Rubik's Cube: With feet
 34	4x4 Cube: Blindfolded
 22	5x5 Cube: Blindfolded

SELECT count(distinct competitionId) competitions, Events.name
FROM Results, Competitions, Events
WHERE Competitions.id=competitionId AND year=2012 AND Events.id=eventId
GROUP BY eventId
ORDER BY competitions desc
```


----------



## PeteyKaralis (Jul 18, 2012)

I cant argue with stats, but I wasn't only talking about in Competition. For example, because magic is easy to learn, i sold the majority of my magic stock to people at school, who can't be bothered cubing, and didn't even know about competitions. My point is that in general, an average person would rather play with a magic, than a pyraminx. Magic allows people that can't solve Rubik's cubes to enjoy being fast at an event, without having to learn algorithms. This is what makes magic so great. If it wasn't for magic, neither me, or my cuber friends would not have entered their first competition.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 18, 2012)

PeteyKaralis said:


> I cant argue with stats, but I wasn't only talking about in Competition. For example, because magic is easy to learn, i sold the majority of my magic stock to people at school, who can't be bothered cubing, and didn't even know about competitions. My point is that in general, an average person would rather play with a magic, than a pyraminx. Magic allows people that can't solve Rubik's cubes to enjoy being fast at an event, without having to learn algorithms. This is what makes magic so great.



I highlighted the meaningful part. The rest is speculation, opinion, wishful thinking, overgeneralization.



PeteyKaralis said:


> If it wasn't for magic, neither me, or my cuber friends would not have entered their first competition.



Multi-negations are confusing and I think "neither...or" is unusual, but I think you just said that you *would *have entered your first competition without magic.


----------



## Sebastien (Jul 18, 2012)

PeteyKaralis said:


> Magic allows people that can't solve Rubik's cubes to enjoy being fast at an event, without having to learn algorithms.



And you don't realize that exactly this makes magic look so ridiculous as Speed*cubing* event?



PeteyKaralis said:


> If it wasn't for magic, neither me, or my cuber friends would not have entered their first competition.



And still you didn't do only magic in your first competition.

@Stefan: I would highly appreciate if you could post your statistics from the maildiscussion here as well.


----------



## PeteyKaralis (Jul 18, 2012)

Stefan said:


> I highlighted the meaningful part. The rest is speculation, opinion, wishful thinking, overgeneralization.




I really don't understand why you are proposing your points... How is selling 15 magics to people at school opinion or wishful thinking?! It is solid proof that magic can introduce an average person into the speedcubing world, without them needing to get serious. I don't understand why something as small as magic can create arguments. If you don't like it, don't compete in it... I just don't think it should be ruined for everyone else.

And also, I entered my first competition to see Feliks... I wasn't a speedcuber back then. I was only interested in seeing a master at work. Magic is what convinced me to learn Fridrich, and fly to Sydney to compete again.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 18, 2012)

PeteyKaralis said:


> Magic allows people that can't solve Rubik's cubes to enjoy being fast at an event, without having to learn algorithms.



There is certainly something there that has to be learned. I, for one, can't solve a magic.


----------



## Pedro (Jul 18, 2012)

PeteyKaralis said:


> I really don't understand why you are proposing your points... How is selling 15 magics to people at school opinion or wishful thinking?! It is solid proof that magic can introduce an average person into the speedcubing world, without them needing to get serious. I don't understand why something as small as magic can create arguments. If you don't like it, don't compete in it... I just don't think it should be ruined for everyone else.
> 
> And also, I entered my first competition to see Feliks... I wasn't a speedcuber back then. I was only interested in seeing a master at work. Magic is what convinced me to learn Fridrich, and fly to Sydney to compete again.



How many of those 15 are serious cubers now?
It's not that we don't like magics. They just don't fit with the rest of the *puzzles* and cause too much trouble with judging, making what would be a fast event into a time consuming and troublesome one, if you care to run it properly.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 18, 2012)

Sebastien said:


> @Stefan: I would highly appreciate if you could post your statistics from the maildiscussion here as well.



I guess you mean these:

> 1) The number of competitors that have competed only in Magic. 

213 competitors:


```
magic: 178
mmagic: 5
magic,mmagic: 30

SELECT eventIds, count(*) FROM
(SELECT personId, group_concat(distinct eventId ORDER BY eventId) eventIds
FROM Results
GROUP BY personId) tmp
WHERE eventIds in ('magic', 'mmagic', 'magic,mmagic')
GROUP BY eventIds
```

> 2) The number of competitors that in their first competition competed 
> only in Magic, but who later competed in other events.

68 if I didn't make a mistake.

```
who         firstComp     allComps
----------------------------------
2005BURT01  magic         333,magic,mmagic
2005BURT02  magic,mmagic  222,333,magic,mmagic
2005LICC01  magic         333,magic
2005STIL01  magic         clock,magic
2005WIZN01  magic         333,444,555,magic,pyram
2006OOMS01  magic         333,magic
2007GRAU01  magic         333,magic
2007NALA01  magic         222,333,444,magic,mmagic,pyram
2007NELS03  magic         333,magic,mmagic
2008GREW01  magic         magic,mmagic,pyram
2008LIJI03  magic,mmagic  222,333,magic,mmagic,sq1
2008VIGA01  magic         222,333,magic
2008WEIR01  magic         333,magic
2008WISN01  magic         222,333,clock,magic,mmagic,pyram
2009ARPO01  magic         222,333,333oh,magic,mmagic
2009CHAN04  magic         222,333bf,333fm,333oh,444,555,magic,mmagic,pyram,s...
2009CHEN48  magic         333,magic
2009CHRI01  magic         333,magic
2009FREN03  magic         magic,pyram
2009HARR01  magic         222,333,magic,mmagic
2009IOOS01  magic         333oh,clock,magic,mmagic
2009LIUY06  mmagic        222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,magic,mmagic,pyram
2009LOGA01  magic         333,magic
2009MANZ02  magic         magic,pyram
2009MARI01  magic         222,333,clock,magic,mmagic,pyram
2009MENG02  magic         222,333,magic,mmagic
2009PADL01  magic,mmagic  222,333,333oh,444,555,clock,magic,mmagic,pyram,sq1
2009PERE02  magic         222,333,333oh,444,555,magic,pyram
2009PROF01  magic         333,magic
2009STAN01  magic         222,333,magic
2009SUNM02  magic,mmagic  333,magic,mmagic
2009THIE04  magic         444,magic
2009TING02  magic         222,333,magic
2009TOPK01  magic         333,magic
2009WANG04  magic         333,magic
2009WANG13  magic         222,333,333bf,333fm,333oh,444,555,666,777,clock,ma...
2009WOLF01  magic         222,333,magic,pyram
2009ZHAN48  magic,mmagic  333,magic,mmagic
2009ZHAO08  magic         333,magic
2010CHAN04  magic         222,333,333oh,magic
2010DAOH01  magic         222,333,333fm,333ft,333oh,444,555,666,clock,magic,...
2010FAIR01  magic         222,333,magic,mmagic,pyram
2010GARC05  magic,mmagic  333,clock,magic,mmagic
2010GUOA01  magic         222,333,magic,mmagic,pyram
2010LIZH02  magic,mmagic  222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,magic,minx,mmagic,pyra...
2010MILB02  magic,mmagic  222,333,magic,mmagic
2010NGER01  magic         222,magic,mmagic
2010QUAT01  magic         222,333,magic,pyram,sq1
2010UGLO01  magic         222,333,magic,mmagic,pyram
2010URRE02  magic         333,magic
2010WENB01  magic         clock,magic,mmagic
2010ZHAN51  magic         333,magic
2011ARRO02  magic         222,333,333oh,magic,mmagic,pyram
2011BUTO01  magic         333,magic
2011CAIQ01  magic,mmagic  222,333,333oh,444,magic,mmagic
2011DONA03  magic         222,magic,pyram
2011DWYE01  magic         222,333,magic,mmagic
2011HANW01  magic         222,333,magic,mmagic
2011MOLI02  magic         222,333,clock,magic,mmagic,pyram
2011NAVE02  magic         333,magic,pyram
2011NURS02  magic,mmagic  222,333,clock,magic,mmagic
2011PRAM01  magic         222,magic
2011WOOW01  magic,mmagic  222,333,333fm,333ft,333oh,clock,magic,mmagic,pyram
2011YATS01  magic         222,333,333oh,444,555,666,magic,mmagic,pyram
2011ZAMZ02  magic         333,magic
2011ZHEN12  magic         222,333,333bf,333oh,444,555,777,magic,mmagic,pyram
2012HEMI01  mmagic        mmagic,pyram
2012ZHAN05  magic,mmagic  magic,mmagic,pyram
SELECT firstComp.personId, firstComp.eventIds, allComps.eventIds FROM

(SELECT * FROM
(SELECT Results.personId, group_concat(distinct eventId ORDER BY eventId) eventIds
FROM Results, Competitions, (SELECT personId, min(year*10000+month*100+day) firstDate FROM Results, Competitions WHERE Competitions.id=competitionId GROUP BY personId) tmp
WHERE Competitions.id=competitionId AND Results.personId=tmp.personId AND year*10000+month*100+day=firstDate
GROUP BY Results.personId) tmp2
WHERE eventIds in ('magic', 'mmagic', 'magic,mmagic')) firstComp,

(SELECT personId, group_concat(distinct eventId ORDER BY eventId) eventIds FROM Results GROUP BY personId) allComps

WHERE firstComp.personId = allComps.personId
AND firstComp.eventIds in ('magic', 'mmagic', 'magic,mmagic')
AND allComps.eventIds not in ('magic', 'mmagic', 'magic,mmagic')

LIMIT 999
```


----------



## Stefan (Jul 18, 2012)

PeteyKaralis said:


> It is solid proof that magic can introduce an average person into the speedcubing world



To show that magic is better than pyraminx, it's not enough to show that magic is good. You have to show that it's better than pyraminx.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 19, 2012)

Why is Pyraminx the low-water mark? Is Magic better than Clock? Is it better than 5BLD?


----------



## Kian (Jul 19, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Why is Pyraminx the low-water mark? Is Magic better than Clock? Is it better than 5BLD?



Number of possible states of the scrambled puzzles, maybe? Or are there fewer on Clock?


----------



## qqwref (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm not actually sure why he mentioned Pyraminx (maybe how easy it is to learn a basic method?). It's a pretty deep puzzle and IMO pretty fun. I mentioned Clock because it's very simple (pretty much only one method, move order doesn't matter, no algs) and not at all well-known outside of cubing. In fact, I'm pretty sure it was only ever an event because it had the Rubik's name (much like Magic).


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 19, 2012)

Kian said:


> Number of possible states of the scrambled puzzles, maybe? Or are there fewer on Clock?



933,120 on pyraminx, 1,283,918,464,548,864 on clock.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 19, 2012)

qqwref said:


> I'm not actually sure why he mentioned Pyraminx (maybe how easy it is to learn a basic method?). It's a pretty deep puzzle and IMO pretty fun. I mentioned Clock because it's very simple (pretty much only one method, move order doesn't matter, no algs) and not at all well-known outside of cubing. In fact, I'm pretty sure it was only ever an event because it had the Rubik's name (much like Magic).


Actually I've often found that people do know what a Rubik's clock is. Well, they don't know it by name, but then when they see it they remember the puzzle from the 80s. I'd say it's better know than a megaminx and a sq-1 by some distance.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 20, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> Actually I've often found that people do know what a Rubik's clock is. Well, they don't know it by name, but then when they see it they remember the puzzle from the 80s. I'd say it's better know than a megaminx and a sq-1 by some distance.



That's because you're in the UK. Rubik's Clock was strangely popular in the UK, as opposed to anywhere else in the world. In the USA, it is almost completely unknown outside cubing circles. (That's why people who want to buy actual Rubik's Clocks - as opposed to Chinese knockoffs - have to go to the UK ebay site to find them - it's almost the only place in the world you can get them, but there's almost a limitless supply there.)

Of course, it's also true that megaminx and square-1 are almost completely unknown in the USA outside cubing circles, so it's not like it's less known - it's just not better known here. Pyraminx, on the other hand, was rather well-known in the USA in the 80s.


----------



## Carrot (Jul 20, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> 933,120 on pyraminx, 1,283,918,464,548,864 on clock.



Since when did we not scramble tips at competition for pyraminx?

EDIT: If we are judging by number of positions (according to the wca scrambling system):
Magic: 1
Master Magic: 1
2x2x2: 3,674,160
Pyraminx: 75,582,720


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 20, 2012)

in my opinion the starting positions for the tips is the same as the pins on a clock, idk if ben accounted for them.

ps your no longer 11th


----------



## Stefan (Jul 20, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> idk if ben accounted for them.



https://www.google.de/#q=12^14


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 22, 2012)

Who has the lowest average amount of days between competitions?


----------



## Sebastien (Jul 22, 2012)

I bet this will be TMOY, I should be ranked pretty high as well though. I also wouldn't wonder to see Zoé in the Top 5.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 22, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> Who has the lowest average amount of days between competitions?





Sebastien said:


> I bet this will be TMOY, I should be ranked pretty high as well though. I also wouldn't wonder to see Zoé in the Top 5.



Days "between" would be a little more difficult, I hope you're content with totalSpan/(competitions-1). The top 100 for that:


```
+-----------+----------+--------+-------------+--------------------------------------------+
| firstDate | lastDate | number | avgDistance | personName                                 |
+-----------+----------+--------+-------------+--------------------------------------------+
|  20120429 | 20120504 |      2 |        5.00 | Junpei Inomata (????)                      |
|  20120520 | 20120526 |      2 |        6.00 | Andi Malik Burhannudin                     |
|  20111211 | 20111217 |      2 |        6.00 | Flavio Di Giorgio                          |
|  20090314 | 20090321 |      2 |        7.00 | Alex Kelly                                 |
|  20120520 | 20120527 |      2 |        7.00 | Jing Liao (??)                             |
|  20091114 | 20091121 |      2 |        7.00 | Maria Gloria Deranis                       |
|  20120616 | 20120623 |      2 |        7.00 | Jared Benson                               |
|  20111224 | 20120107 |      3 |        7.00 | Sung Hyun Park (???)                       |
|  20110226 | 20110305 |      2 |        7.00 | Miguel Sanhueza                            |
|  20120519 | 20120526 |      2 |        7.00 | Dane De Pasquale                           |
|  20120520 | 20120527 |      2 |        7.00 | Guoyang Zhou (???)                         |
|  20100502 | 20100509 |      2 |        7.00 | Xueyan Wang (???)                          |
|  20100904 | 20100911 |      2 |        7.00 | Frederik Stühring                          |
|  20120127 | 20120203 |      2 |        7.00 | Velidi Venkata Jagan Mohana Murali Krishna |
|  20120602 | 20120616 |      3 |        7.00 | Zainal Abidin                              |
|  20120520 | 20120527 |      2 |        7.00 | Haoran Xu 2 (???)                          |
|  20111224 | 20111231 |      2 |        7.00 | Young Joon Kim (???)                       |
|  20110226 | 20110305 |      2 |        7.00 | Claudio Merino Beseler                     |
|  20100131 | 20100207 |      2 |        7.00 | Peng Wu (??)                               |
|  20120616 | 20120623 |      2 |        7.00 | Hayden Hasenberg                           |
|  20111030 | 20111106 |      2 |        7.00 | Tianmi Dong (???)                          |
|  20080322 | 20080329 |      2 |        7.00 | Andy Kang                                  |
|  20111224 | 20120115 |      4 |        7.33 | SeungWook Eun (???)                        |
|  20100724 | 20100801 |      2 |        8.00 | Zhaoyi Zhou (???)                          |
|  20120713 | 20120721 |      2 |        8.00 | Barry Bower                                |
|  20120713 | 20120721 |      2 |        8.00 | Caleb Stairs                               |
|  20120713 | 20120721 |      2 |        8.00 | Isaiah Stairs                              |
|  20090507 | 20090516 |      2 |        9.00 | Christian Reyes                            |
|  20090507 | 20090516 |      2 |        9.00 | Bianca Lantajo                             |
|  20120506 | 20120526 |      3 |       10.00 | Daiki Hashimoto                            |
|  20120404 | 20120415 |      2 |       11.00 | Hanyu Fang (???)                           |
|  20120602 | 20120624 |      3 |       11.00 | Rizal Wahyu Kurniawan                      |
|  20111224 | 20120115 |      3 |       11.00 | Ui-Min Park (???)                          |
|  20111224 | 20120115 |      3 |       11.00 | Ju-Seung Baek (???)                        |
|  20120404 | 20120415 |      2 |       11.00 | Anyu Zhang (???)                           |
|  20111224 | 20120115 |      3 |       11.00 | Doo Hyun Kwon (???)                        |
|  20120325 | 20120407 |      2 |       13.00 | Huaidong Zhou (???)                        |
|  20091107 | 20091121 |      2 |       14.00 | John Crowden                               |
|  20120602 | 20120616 |      2 |       14.00 | Kevin Ferguson                             |
|  20111224 | 20120107 |      2 |       14.00 | Jun Hyun Song (???)                        |
|  20120218 | 20120303 |      2 |       14.00 | Joey Karlin                                |
|  20120218 | 20120303 |      2 |       14.00 | Andrew Malling                             |
|  20081108 | 20081122 |      2 |       14.00 | Daniel Li                                  |
|  20081115 | 20081129 |      2 |       14.00 | Martijn Jansen                             |
|  20120602 | 20120616 |      2 |       14.00 | Young Kim                                  |
|  20090822 | 20090905 |      2 |       14.00 | Sheng-Yung Guo                             |
|  20120519 | 20120602 |      2 |       14.00 | Gabriel Gratton                            |
|  20090822 | 20090905 |      2 |       14.00 | Shiue Ling Fu (???)                        |
|  20090822 | 20090905 |      2 |       14.00 | Chin-Hao Kao                               |
|  20081108 | 20081122 |      2 |       14.00 | Rob Smith                                  |
|  20100509 | 20100523 |      2 |       14.00 | Shuo Wang (??)                             |
|  20081115 | 20081129 |      2 |       14.00 | Jules Gimbrère                             |
|  20081115 | 20081129 |      2 |       14.00 | Bart Eefting                               |
|  20111224 | 20120107 |      2 |       14.00 | Lee Jae Young (???)                        |
|  20110514 | 20110528 |      2 |       14.00 | Erika Santana                              |
|  20120602 | 20120616 |      2 |       14.00 | Dae San Kim                                |
|  20081108 | 20081122 |      2 |       14.00 | Colby Oleksy                               |
|  20100130 | 20100213 |      2 |       14.00 | Junien Labrousse                           |
|  20081115 | 20081129 |      2 |       14.00 | Regi Vermeij                               |
|  20120602 | 20120616 |      2 |       14.00 | Alexander Hall                             |
|  20120519 | 20120602 |      2 |       14.00 | Nicholas Chan                              |
|  20111224 | 20120107 |      2 |       14.00 | Junhee Lee                                 |
|  20110212 | 20110227 |      2 |       15.00 | Chet Lin                                   |
|  20120310 | 20120325 |      2 |       15.00 | Bixuan Li (???)                            |
|  20120310 | 20120325 |      2 |       15.00 | Jie Jin (??)                               |
|  20120310 | 20120325 |      2 |       15.00 | Zichao Ye (???)                            |
|  20110212 | 20110227 |      2 |       15.00 | Max Hsiao                                  |
|  20110212 | 20110227 |      2 |       15.00 | Shane Kent                                 |
|  20120310 | 20120325 |      2 |       15.00 | Juehui Zhang (???)                         |
|  20120310 | 20120325 |      2 |       15.00 | Miao He (??)                               |
|  20120310 | 20120325 |      2 |       15.00 | Hongyu Zhou (???)                          |
|  20101219 | 20110104 |      2 |       16.00 | Budi Setiawan Paramata                     |
|  20080411 | 20120720 |     95 |       16.61 | François Courtès                           |
|  20090307 | 20090530 |      6 |       16.80 | Yaroslav Egorov                            |
|  20110319 | 20110423 |      3 |       17.50 | Brian McCauley                             |
|  20090718 | 20090822 |      3 |       17.50 | Tam Hou Meng (???)                         |
|  20091016 | 20091121 |      3 |       18.00 | Martin Gröller                             |
|  20120421 | 20120616 |      4 |       18.67 | Monicka Manni                              |
|  20080727 | 20080815 |      2 |       19.00 | Yi Min-Gyu                                 |
|  20080727 | 20080815 |      2 |       19.00 | Sim Kwan-Yong                              |
|  20090418 | 20090507 |      2 |       19.00 | Justin Sinel                               |
|  20100206 | 20100424 |      5 |       19.25 | Kristoffer Lauderbaugh                     |
|  20120226 | 20120317 |      2 |       20.00 | Robbie Garden                              |
|  20120226 | 20120317 |      2 |       20.00 | Jenny Liu                                  |
|  20120324 | 20120504 |      3 |       20.50 | Takuya Emori (????)                        |
|  20080329 | 20080419 |      2 |       21.00 | Richard Davison                            |
|  20071103 | 20071124 |      2 |       21.00 | Celeste Compion                            |
|  20090207 | 20090321 |      3 |       21.00 | Max Nachamkin                              |
|  20091031 | 20091121 |      2 |       21.00 | Christian Gröller                          |
|  20100206 | 20100227 |      2 |       21.00 | Jared Collins                              |
|  20110409 | 20110430 |      2 |       21.00 | Calvin Chau                                |
|  20120414 | 20120505 |      2 |       21.00 | Leandro Noguti Magiori                     |
|  20111015 | 20111105 |      2 |       21.00 | Brandon Shutt                              |
|  20111015 | 20111105 |      2 |       21.00 | Jacob Cafolla                              |
|  20111029 | 20111119 |      2 |       21.00 | Nico Viaene                                |
|  20110409 | 20110430 |      2 |       21.00 | Christoph Tegtmeier                        |
|  20100724 | 20100814 |      2 |       21.00 | Jian Wang (??)                             |
|  20110416 | 20110507 |      2 |       21.00 | Christopher Sheedy                         |
|  20070505 | 20070526 |      2 |       21.00 | Trey Westrich                              |
|  20120414 | 20120505 |      2 |       21.00 | Bruno Menoni                               |
+-----------+----------+--------+-------------+--------------------------------------------+

SELECT firstDate, lastDate, number, round(datediff(lastDate,firstDate)/(number-1),2) avgDistance, personName FROM

(SELECT
  min(year*10000+month*100+day) firstDate,
  max(year*10000+month*100+day) lastDate,
  count(distinct competitionId) number,
  personName
FROM
  Results, Competitions
WHERE
  Competitions.id = competitionId
GROUP BY
  personId) tmp

WHERE number >= 2
ORDER BY avgDistance
```

And considering only people with at least 10 competitions:


```
+-----------+----------+--------+-------------+----------------------------------------+
| firstDate | lastDate | number | avgDistance | personName                             |
+-----------+----------+--------+-------------+----------------------------------------+
|  20080411 | 20120720 |     95 |       16.61 | François Courtès                       |
|  20080419 | 20120713 |     70 |       22.41 | Sébastien Auroux                       |
|  20060506 | 20120713 |     96 |       23.79 | Arnaud van Galen                       |
|  20071005 | 20120623 |     70 |       24.97 | Takao Hashimoto (????)                 |
|  20100806 | 20120616 |     25 |       28.33 | Phil Yu                                |
|  20090221 | 20120623 |     43 |       29.00 | Fabian Auroux                          |
|  20080502 | 20100724 |     29 |       29.04 | Haiyan Zhuang (???)                    |
|  20051029 | 20120713 |     85 |       29.15 | Erik Akkersdijk                        |
|  20090314 | 20120623 |     41 |       29.93 | Berit Brüster                          |
|  20100227 | 20120713 |     29 |       30.96 | Zoé de Moffarts                        |
|  20100116 | 20120713 |     30 |       31.34 | Jan Bentlage                           |
|  20110305 | 20120519 |     15 |       31.50 | Josh Flagg                             |
|  20070224 | 20120713 |     63 |       31.71 | Maria Oey                              |
|  20040416 | 20120720 |     96 |       31.76 | Clément Gallet                         |
|  20090912 | 20100703 |     10 |       32.67 | Sachi Schuricht                        |
|  20090912 | 20120623 |     32 |       32.74 | Niklas Spies                           |
|  20081220 | 20100529 |     17 |       32.81 | Keanu László Vestil                    |
|  20080823 | 20120331 |     41 |       32.90 | Bence Barát                            |
|  20061118 | 20120616 |     62 |       33.39 | Jaclyn Sawler                          |
|  20100501 | 20120616 |     24 |       33.78 | Mike Kotch                             |
|  20030823 | 20120616 |     95 |       34.26 | Bob Burton                             |
|  20110521 | 20120707 |     13 |       34.42 | Ryohei Yoshioka (????)                 |
|  20081101 | 20120602 |     39 |       34.45 | Justin Jaffray                         |
|  20070422 | 20120526 |     55 |       34.46 | Kian Barry                             |
|  20080719 | 20120721 |     43 |       34.83 | Hanneke Rijks                          |
|  20090425 | 20111022 |     27 |       35.00 | Alexander Springhorn                   |
|  20101218 | 20120526 |     16 |       35.00 | Zach Goldman                           |
|  20070331 | 20120429 |     54 |       35.02 | Rowe Hessler                           |
|  20051210 | 20120721 |     69 |       35.51 | Tim Reynolds                           |
|  20100522 | 20120713 |     23 |       35.59 | Geert Bicler                           |
|  20060415 | 20120616 |     64 |       35.78 | Devin Corr-Robinett                    |
|  20090425 | 20120623 |     33 |       36.09 | Nora Christ                            |
|  20090816 | 20120527 |     29 |       36.25 | Ming Zheng (??)                        |
|  20060415 | 20120526 |     62 |       36.61 | Chris Krueger                          |
|  20080621 | 20120415 |     39 |       36.68 | Filippo Brancaleoni                    |
|  20101031 | 20120609 |     17 |       36.69 | Michael Volpe Mayerle                  |
|  20071124 | 20120519 |     45 |       37.23 | Mats Valk                              |
|  20070616 | 20120616 |     50 |       37.29 | Dan Cohen                              |
|  20070728 | 20120708 |     49 |       37.65 | Nobuaki Suga (???)                     |
|  20030823 | 20120713 |     87 |       37.76 | Ton Dennenbroek                        |
|  20071005 | 20120714 |     47 |       37.91 | Joey Gouly                             |
|  20091121 | 20120414 |     24 |       38.04 | Tobias Droste                          |
|  20090221 | 20120519 |     32 |       38.16 | Donglei Li (???)                       |
|  20071005 | 20120414 |     44 |       38.44 | Olivér Perge                           |
|  20030823 | 20120721 |     85 |       38.75 | Ron van Bruchem                        |
|  20100806 | 20120526 |     18 |       38.76 | Andrew Ricci                           |
|  20100613 | 20111105 |     14 |       39.23 | Ryan Reese                             |
|  20060305 | 20120708 |     60 |       39.27 | Sinpei Araki (????)                    |
|  20071222 | 20120630 |     43 |       39.33 | Gaël Dusser                            |
|  20040403 | 20120506 |     76 |       39.40 | Shelley Chang                          |
|  20110319 | 20120526 |     12 |       39.45 | Daniel Selzer                          |
|  20100206 | 20120623 |     23 |       39.45 | John Brechon                           |
|  20030823 | 20120713 |     83 |       39.60 | Lars Vandenbergh                       |
|  20090919 | 20120609 |     26 |       39.76 | Paolo Moriello                         |
|  20110430 | 20120602 |     11 |       39.90 | Natán Riggenbach                       |
|  20080906 | 20120420 |     34 |       40.06 | Kanneti Sae Han (????????? ???????)    |
|  20100116 | 20120225 |     20 |       40.53 | Daniel Becker                          |
|  20090221 | 20120623 |     31 |       40.60 | Maximilian Neitzel                     |
|  20110212 | 20120506 |     12 |       40.82 | Courtney Louie                         |
|  20090221 | 20120527 |     30 |       41.07 | Fangyuan Chang (???)                   |
|  20081025 | 20120721 |     34 |       41.36 | Brúnó Bereczki                         |
|  20090621 | 20120713 |     28 |       41.41 | Tomoaki Okayama (????)                 |
|  20050416 | 20120519 |     63 |       41.77 | Jeremy Fleischman                      |
|  20080607 | 20120721 |     37 |       41.81 | Dániel Varga                           |
|  20110416 | 20120720 |     12 |       41.91 | Fabien Lebailly                        |
|  20100501 | 20120526 |     19 |       42.00 | Ernie Pulchny                          |
|  20100724 | 20120708 |     18 |       42.06 | Kotaro Terada (?????)                  |
|  20090425 | 20120721 |     29 |       42.25 | Sanio Kasumovic                        |
|  20061014 | 20120303 |     47 |       42.76 | Rama Temmink                           |
|  20070901 | 20120512 |     41 |       42.88 | Laetitia Lemoine                       |
|  20051105 | 20120602 |     57 |       42.88 | Dave Campbell                          |
|  20101222 | 20120114 |     10 |       43.11 | Muhammad Arsyad Maulana                |
|  20110219 | 20120721 |     13 |       43.17 | Corey Sakowski                         |
|  20100130 | 20120616 |     21 |       43.40 | Ethan Crislip                          |
|  20040403 | 20120211 |     67 |       43.48 | Adam Zamora                            |
|  20081025 | 20120526 |     31 |       43.63 | Piotr Micha? Padlewski                 |
|  20100417 | 20110813 |     12 |       43.91 | Shauly Ramin                           |
|  20091219 | 20120519 |     21 |       44.10 | Quentin Lefebvre                       |
|  20090816 | 20120527 |     24 |       44.13 | Weifeng Cheng (???)                    |
|  20101205 | 20120407 |     12 |       44.45 | Huan Yuan (??)                         |
|  20090207 | 20120526 |     28 |       44.59 | Frank Severinsen                       |
|  20090809 | 20111210 |     20 |       44.89 | Yan Xuan (??)                          |
|  20091009 | 20120623 |     23 |       44.91 | Björn Korbanka                         |
|  20051119 | 20120713 |     55 |       44.96 | István Kocza                           |
|  20080712 | 20120506 |     32 |       44.97 | Edward Lin                             |
|  20070422 | 20111203 |     38 |       45.57 | John Tamanas                           |
|  20060114 | 20111203 |     48 |       45.72 | Dan Dzoan                              |
|  20100612 | 20120623 |     17 |       46.38 | Philipp Weyer                          |
|  20090307 | 20100806 |     12 |       47.00 | Greg French                            |
|  20090830 | 20120701 |     23 |       47.09 | Ardianto Satriawan                     |
|  20060429 | 20120526 |     48 |       47.21 | Bruce Norskog                          |
|  20091121 | 20120623 |     21 |       47.25 | Laura Ohrndorf                         |
|  20081102 | 20100102 |     10 |       47.33 | Liping Shang (???)                     |
|  20100911 | 20120707 |     15 |       47.50 | Helmut Heilig                          |
|  20071222 | 20120407 |     34 |       47.52 | Antoine Perdereau                      |
|  20071103 | 20120407 |     35 |       47.56 | Gavin Nelson                           |
|  20071110 | 20120414 |     35 |       47.56 | Breandan Vallance                      |
|  20110108 | 20120428 |     11 |       47.60 | Natthaphat Mahtani (??????? ?? ??????) |
|  20090830 | 20120714 |     23 |       47.68 | Riadi Arsandi                          |
|  20110114 | 20120623 |     12 |       47.82 | Kai Retzmann                           |
+-----------+----------+--------+-------------+----------------------------------------+
```

And the top 100 *highest *distance:


```
+-----------+----------+--------+-------------+--------------------------------+
| firstDate | lastDate | number | avgDistance | personName                     |
+-----------+----------+--------+-------------+--------------------------------+
|  19820605 | 20120519 |     26 |      437.64 | Guus Razoux Schultz            |
|  19820605 | 20120128 |     28 |      401.07 | Lars Petrus                    |
|  20040807 | 20120218 |     10 |      305.67 | Eivind Fonn                    |
|  20050115 | 20111203 |     10 |      279.22 | Yu Yang Hsieh                  |
|  20060122 | 20120115 |     10 |      242.67 | SeungWoon Lee (???)            |
|  20040424 | 20101001 |     11 |      235.10 | Oliver Wolff                   |
|  20041010 | 20120414 |     13 |      228.58 | Sean Connolly                  |
|  20030823 | 20120526 |     15 |      228.50 | Ian Winokur                    |
|  20050903 | 20110410 |     10 |      227.22 | Hideaki Tomoyori (????)        |
|  20051210 | 20120225 |     11 |      226.80 | Bob Burton Sr.                 |
|  20030823 | 20101016 |     13 |      217.58 | Peter Jansen                   |
|  20051203 | 20120505 |     12 |      213.18 | Alexandre Toledo Guillén       |
|  20060305 | 20110326 |     10 |      205.22 | Yuuki Ishikawa (????)          |
|  20060114 | 20110807 |     11 |      203.10 | James Ouyang                   |
|  20051119 | 20111119 |     12 |      199.18 | Eszter Szabó                   |
|  20041023 | 20100903 |     12 |      194.64 | Angelo Federico                |
|  20070331 | 20120707 |     11 |      192.50 | Kou Oobatake (???)             |
|  20030823 | 20120707 |     18 |      190.65 | Masayuki Akimoto (????)        |
|  20030823 | 20111126 |     17 |      188.56 | Jasmine Lee                    |
|  20050903 | 20101023 |     11 |      187.60 | Kazuya Kawamoto (????)         |
|  20050903 | 20101023 |     11 |      187.60 | Takeshi Akuzawa (?????)        |
|  20070414 | 20120519 |     11 |      186.20 | Peter Hung                     |
|  20050710 | 20110730 |     13 |      184.25 | Keisuke Shimura (????)         |
|  20060421 | 20110507 |     11 |      184.20 | Tobias Daneels                 |
|  20041211 | 20120630 |     16 |      183.87 | Alan Chang                     |
|  20031011 | 20091017 |     13 |      183.17 | Koen Heltzel                   |
|  20051016 | 20111014 |     13 |      182.42 | Peter Still                    |
|  20070812 | 20120115 |     10 |      179.67 | Yi Seung-Woo (???)             |
|  20070616 | 20120407 |     11 |      175.70 | Isaac Wappes                   |
|  20070714 | 20120414 |     11 |      173.60 | Christopher Ness               |
|  20070819 | 20120429 |     11 |      171.50 | Tatsuya Tsukamoto (????)       |
|  20060916 | 20111105 |     12 |      170.55 | Stefan ?apicki                 |
|  20080505 | 20120708 |     10 |      169.44 | Shuto Ueno (????)              |
|  20070812 | 20111014 |     10 |      169.33 | Kiyoshi Takahashi              |
|  20050813 | 20110812 |     14 |      168.46 | Casey Pernsteiner              |
|  20051105 | 20120407 |     15 |      167.50 | Chris Pelley                   |
|  20050903 | 20110819 |     14 |      167.38 | Hiroshi Ishino (????)          |
|  20071110 | 20111217 |     10 |      166.44 | Alex Mason                     |
|  20071215 | 20111225 |     10 |      163.44 | Xiaowei Wang (???)             |
|  20070819 | 20120707 |     12 |      162.18 | Takuma Akutsu (?????)          |
|  20040124 | 20090523 |     13 |      162.17 | Frank Chang                    |
|  20080614 | 20120610 |     10 |      161.89 | Vincent Yim                    |
|  20030823 | 20100911 |     17 |      161.00 | Rune Wesström                  |
|  20071208 | 20120505 |     11 |      161.00 | Willian Fidêncio               |
|  20060610 | 20110917 |     13 |      160.42 | Örjan Johansson                |
|  20071215 | 20111126 |     10 |      160.22 | Mattias Claesson               |
|  20080223 | 20120707 |     11 |      159.60 | Tomás Hernández Pastor         |
|  20070428 | 20110903 |     11 |      158.90 | Péter Róka                     |
|  20061118 | 20120714 |     14 |      158.85 | Thom Barlow                    |
|  20070818 | 20111210 |     11 |      157.50 | Otto von Hellens               |
|  20071005 | 20120623 |     12 |      156.64 | Michael Layher                 |
|  20050129 | 20120506 |     18 |      156.12 | Ravi Fernando                  |
|  20080502 | 20120218 |     10 |      154.11 | Weinan Li (???)                |
|  20060415 | 20100130 |     10 |      154.00 | Kevin Jorgensen                |
|  20050917 | 20101009 |     13 |      154.00 | Lauren Hanrahan                |
|  20080217 | 20120428 |     11 |      153.20 | Jarle Kvåle                    |
|  20070714 | 20110918 |     11 |      152.70 | Dániel Fodor                   |
|  20070819 | 20120324 |     12 |      152.64 | Masahiro Daidai (????)         |
|  20050423 | 20091121 |     12 |      152.09 | Thomas Bossmann                |
|  20050813 | 20120407 |     17 |      151.81 | Daniel Hayes                   |
|  20041113 | 20120505 |     19 |      151.67 | Pedro Luis Muñoz Yañez         |
|  20071222 | 20110916 |     10 |      151.56 | Simon Bourigault               |
|  20060311 | 20110730 |     14 |      151.31 | Andrew Kang                    |
|  20060421 | 20110903 |     14 |      150.85 | Róbert Örkényi                 |
|  20051203 | 20120707 |     17 |      150.50 | Carlos Angosto Hernández       |
|  20050422 | 20120420 |     18 |      150.29 | Antoine Simon-Chautemps        |
|  20080405 | 20111216 |     10 |      150.00 | Jorge Morata Carrasco          |
|  20070505 | 20120408 |     13 |      150.00 | Raku Watari (???)              |
|  20061118 | 20101218 |     11 |      149.10 | Stanley Wong                   |
|  20050903 | 20100724 |     13 |      148.75 | Kaho Idekawa (????)            |
|  20050903 | 20100724 |     13 |      148.75 | Satoshi Idekawa (????)         |
|  20041211 | 20111113 |     18 |      148.71 | Toby Mao (???)                 |
|  20030823 | 20120630 |     23 |      147.00 | Zbigniew Zborowski             |
|  20071208 | 20120505 |     12 |      146.36 | Carlos Alberto de Alcântara Jr |
|  20080919 | 20120428 |     10 |      146.33 | Stéphane Escaich               |
|  20040416 | 20120420 |     21 |      146.30 | François Sechet                |
|  20060527 | 20101016 |     12 |      145.73 | Joshua Satterfield             |
|  20070923 | 20120211 |     12 |      145.64 | Yueh-Lin Tsai (???)            |
|  20060305 | 20100724 |     12 |      145.64 | Rei Idekawa (???)              |
|  20080120 | 20120115 |     11 |      145.60 | Yunsu Nam (???)                |
|  20040807 | 20111008 |     19 |      145.44 | Hans van der Zijden            |
|  20060318 | 20110917 |     15 |      143.50 | Erik Johansson                 |
|  20070825 | 20111217 |     12 |      143.18 | James Benedict Cañares         |
|  20070825 | 20120506 |     13 |      143.00 | Steven Xu                      |
|  20071005 | 20110903 |     11 |      142.90 | Gábor Róka                     |
|  20050710 | 20090112 |     10 |      142.44 | Syoji Takamatsu (????)         |
|  20050903 | 20120408 |     18 |      141.71 | Junya Tomita (????)            |
|  20071001 | 20120527 |     13 |      141.67 | Yi Wei (??)                    |
|  20090112 | 20120707 |     10 |      141.33 | Haruo Aoki (????)              |
|  20081214 | 20120527 |     10 |      140.00 | Shuai Liu (??)                 |
|  20080426 | 20120225 |     11 |      140.00 | Felix Kung                     |
|  20070825 | 20120331 |     13 |      140.00 | Uriel Gayosso Ruiz             |
|  20040416 | 20120420 |     22 |      139.33 | Gilles Roux                    |
|  20080727 | 20120520 |     11 |      139.30 | Chio Wai Cheng (???)           |
|  20060305 | 20120408 |     17 |      139.13 | Mina Tomita (????)             |
|  20070526 | 20111217 |     13 |      138.83 | Filippo Bertolotti             |
|  20070414 | 20111105 |     13 |      138.83 | Brendan Blackwell              |
|  20060730 | 20120408 |     16 |      138.60 | Yui Tomita (????)              |
|  20030823 | 20100605 |     19 |      137.67 | Dan Harris                     |
|  20060804 | 20111105 |     15 |      137.07 | Tristan Wright                 |
+-----------+----------+--------+-------------+--------------------------------+
```

And highest, not requiring at least 10 comps:


```
+-----------+----------+--------+-------------+-------------------------+
| firstDate | lastDate | number | avgDistance | personName              |
+-----------+----------+--------+-------------+-------------------------+
|  19820605 | 20070331 |      4 |     3021.67 | Jessica Fridrich        |
|  20041023 | 20110924 |      2 |     2527.00 | Pierre Vandendriessche  |
|  20041127 | 20110917 |      2 |     2485.00 | Micael Hellberg         |
|  20050710 | 20120218 |      2 |     2414.00 | Satoru Noda (???)       |
|  20060421 | 20110903 |      2 |     1961.00 | Zsolt Vincze            |
|  20041113 | 20091205 |      2 |     1848.00 | Álvaro Ibánez Blas      |
|  20040416 | 20090410 |      2 |     1820.00 | Jean Pecassou           |
|  20030823 | 20080719 |      2 |     1792.00 | Jim Mittan              |
|  20070113 | 20110827 |      2 |     1687.00 | Chris Thiessen          |
|  20070519 | 20110522 |      2 |     1464.00 | Zebedee Weetaluktuk     |
|  20080217 | 20120218 |      2 |     1462.00 | Emile Rusten            |
|  20080216 | 20120127 |      2 |     1441.00 | Abhimanyu Singh Udawat  |
|  20080705 | 20120513 |      2 |     1408.00 | Ser Loisse Mortel       |
|  20030823 | 20070519 |      2 |     1365.00 | Carvo Grant             |
|  20081025 | 20120630 |      2 |     1344.00 | Kamil Fus               |
|  20080705 | 20120218 |      2 |     1323.00 | Patrick Garcin          |
|  20060804 | 20100227 |      2 |     1303.00 | Justin Chen             |
|  20080802 | 20120218 |      2 |     1295.00 | Takehiro Sato (????)    |
|  20081207 | 20120602 |      2 |     1273.00 | Ki Yeun Kim             |
|  20030823 | 20100724 |      3 |     1263.50 | Michiel van der Blonk   |
|  20080216 | 20110709 |      2 |     1239.00 | Deep Parikh             |
|  20051105 | 20090307 |      2 |     1218.00 | Nicole Morgante         |
|  20040807 | 20071124 |      2 |     1204.00 | Klaas Steenhuis         |
|  20081220 | 20120331 |      2 |     1197.00 | Patrick Buelink         |
|  20090328 | 20120707 |      2 |     1197.00 | Ryo Shimizu (???)       |
|  20040403 | 20101009 |      3 |     1190.00 | Evan Gates              |
|  20090117 | 20120414 |      2 |     1183.00 | João Lucas Lima Moraes  |
|  20080705 | 20110829 |      2 |     1150.00 | Keith Beja              |
|  20081025 | 20111210 |      2 |     1141.00 | Donato Marro            |
|  20090307 | 20120421 |      2 |     1141.00 | Michael Dijamco         |
|  20090502 | 20120513 |      2 |     1107.00 | Yaofei Zhao (???)       |
|  20080419 | 20110430 |      2 |     1106.00 | Gunnar Krupp            |
|  20051203 | 20111216 |      3 |     1102.00 | Alfonso Perez Arnal     |
|  20070526 | 20100529 |      2 |     1099.00 | Tony Heaton             |
|  20080322 | 20110319 |      2 |     1092.00 | Mathew Tan              |
|  20071005 | 20101001 |      2 |     1092.00 | Péter Sándor            |
|  20080217 | 20110212 |      2 |     1091.00 | Halvor Lund             |
|  20090328 | 20120303 |      2 |     1071.00 | Matthew Fontana         |
|  20030823 | 20120505 |      4 |     1059.33 | David Barr              |
|  20081025 | 20110903 |      2 |     1043.00 | Tamás Kozaróczy         |
|  20081025 | 20110903 |      2 |     1043.00 | Márton Attila Kiss      |
|  20090725 | 20120602 |      2 |     1043.00 | Evan Cornuelle          |
|  20030823 | 20060610 |      2 |     1022.00 | David Wesley            |
|  20090502 | 20120218 |      2 |     1022.00 | Chaonan Cheng (???)     |
|  20060916 | 20090627 |      2 |     1015.00 | Bartosz Bielecki        |
|  20080517 | 20110219 |      2 |     1008.00 | Dan Pham                |
|  20090912 | 20120610 |      2 |     1002.00 | Grayson Warren          |
|  20090816 | 20120513 |      2 |     1001.00 | Fei Lan (??)            |
|  20090816 | 20120513 |      2 |     1001.00 | Xiaoling Yang (???)     |
|  20071215 | 20100828 |      2 |      987.00 | Xiujun Wang (???)       |
|  20070616 | 20100227 |      2 |      987.00 | Phil Senour             |
|  20080405 | 20101217 |      2 |      986.00 | Rubén Vadillo Lebrero   |
|  20090418 | 20111217 |      2 |      973.00 | Vicente Lorenzo Cabahug |
|  20090502 | 20111225 |      2 |      967.00 | Ying Ma (??)            |
|  20080419 | 20101207 |      2 |      962.00 | Harries Andaya          |
|  20061118 | 20090628 |      2 |      953.00 | Jing Zhang (??)         |
|  20090502 | 20111210 |      2 |      952.00 | Yu Du (??)              |
|  20041016 | 20091219 |      3 |      945.00 | Roger Lee               |
|  20060527 | 20081220 |      2 |      938.00 | Jonathan Sosulski       |
|  20080127 | 20100821 |      2 |      937.00 | Henry Chen Loc          |
|  20060723 | 20090208 |      2 |      931.00 | Yu-Hsien Lee (???)      |
|  20090919 | 20120407 |      2 |      931.00 | David Musante           |
|  20070505 | 20120526 |      3 |      924.00 | Tim Wong                |
|  20050129 | 20100206 |      3 |      917.00 | Albert Kroschel         |
|  20060804 | 20090118 |      2 |      898.00 | Richard Truong          |
|  20060916 | 20090221 |      2 |      889.00 | Erwin Joks              |
|  20090207 | 20110618 |      2 |      861.00 | Claes Hedin             |
|  20071117 | 20100327 |      2 |      861.00 | Ryota Ohmae (????)      |
|  20051210 | 20080419 |      2 |      861.00 | Edward Zhu              |
|  20090321 | 20110730 |      2 |      861.00 | Siavash Ahmadi          |
|  20051210 | 20080419 |      2 |      861.00 | Timothy Zhu             |
|  20090531 | 20111008 |      2 |      860.00 | Zing-Han Lei (???)      |
|  20100130 | 20120520 |      2 |      841.00 | Yosef Hendrawan         |
|  20071005 | 20120512 |      3 |      840.50 | Nándor Fekete           |
|  20091114 | 20120303 |      2 |      840.00 | Jacqueline Korpershoek  |
|  20081011 | 20110129 |      2 |      840.00 | Emil Stenderup          |
|  20060923 | 20110426 |      3 |      838.00 | Yoav Zaidenberg         |
|  20100227 | 20120602 |      2 |      826.00 | Ayush Saini             |
|  20100227 | 20120602 |      2 |      826.00 | Vivek Saini             |
|  20090628 | 20111001 |      2 |      825.00 | Xie Xie (??)            |
|  20040124 | 20080719 |      3 |      819.00 | Mark Sullivan           |
|  20040807 | 20061028 |      2 |      812.00 | Jan de Geus             |
|  20100130 | 20120421 |      2 |      812.00 | Tomas Macadam           |
|  20080705 | 20100918 |      2 |      805.00 | Emmanuel Maligalig      |
|  20030823 | 20051105 |      2 |      805.00 | Eric Johanson           |
|  20030823 | 20051105 |      2 |      805.00 | Corey Duford            |
|  20080621 | 20100904 |      2 |      805.00 | Max Anderson            |
|  20030823 | 20051105 |      2 |      805.00 | Jeff Goetz              |
|  20071013 | 20091212 |      2 |      791.00 | Rayner Chotkan          |
|  20091220 | 20120218 |      2 |      790.00 | Mickey Chow (??)        |
|  20091001 | 20111127 |      2 |      787.00 | Nanbin Zhang (???)      |
|  20090809 | 20111003 |      2 |      785.00 | Chenkai Shao (???)      |
|  20100227 | 20120421 |      2 |      784.00 | Richard Lin             |
|  20041016 | 20110319 |      4 |      781.67 | Kyle Allaire            |
|  20070825 | 20111203 |      3 |      780.50 | Matthew Liu             |
|  20030823 | 20071124 |      3 |      777.00 | Paul Attar              |
|  20030823 | 20071124 |      3 |      777.00 | Michal Falmyk           |
|  20030823 | 20120211 |      5 |      773.50 | Justin Eastman          |
|  20070113 | 20110402 |      3 |      770.00 | Mikael Vanhala          |
|  20090118 | 20110227 |      2 |      770.00 | Derek O'Connor          |
+-----------+----------+--------+-------------+-------------------------+
```


----------



## Sebastien (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome, thank you 

So I actually guessed very well. It is nice that I can always refer to Francois when people claim I go to too many competitions


----------



## Stefan (Jul 22, 2012)

People who competed once every calendar year (and at least five times):


```
+-------+-------+-----------+----------+-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------+
| comps | years | firstYear | lastYear | cuber                                                                                                 |
+-------+-------+-----------+----------+-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------+
|     7 |     7 |      2006 |     2012 | [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006ZAHR01"]Martin Zahradník[/url]          |
|     7 |     7 |      2005 |     2011 | [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2005MARI01"]Jose Maria Moreno Pueyo[/url]   |
|     6 |     6 |      2006 |     2011 | [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006MORE01"]Beatriz Moreno Navalpotro[/url] |
|     6 |     6 |      2003 |     2008 | [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003ZBOR01"]Wiktoria Zborowska[/url]        |
|     5 |     5 |      2008 |     2012 | [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008BANS01"]Pulkit Bansal[/url]             |
|     5 |     5 |      2008 |     2012 | [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008LIZH01"]Zhile Li (???)[/url]            |
|     5 |     5 |      2006 |     2010 | [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006SHII01"]Nobutaka Shiina (????)[/url]    |
|     5 |     5 |      2006 |     2010 | [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006WATA01"]Eiichi Watanabe (????)[/url]    |
|     5 |     5 |      2006 |     2010 | [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006JAIW01"]Wen-Jia Jai (???)[/url]         |
|     5 |     5 |      2005 |     2009 | [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2005MILE01"]Tadeás Miler[/url]              |
|     5 |     5 |      2005 |     2009 | [url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2005PLOM01"]Duncan Plomp[/url]              |
+-------+-------+-----------+----------+-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------+

[noparse]SELECT * FROM
(SELECT count(distinct competitionId) comps, count(distinct year) years, min(year) firstYear, max(year) lastYear, concat('[url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=',personId,'"]',personName,'[/url]') cuber
FROM Results, Competitions
WHERE Competitions.id = competitionId
GROUP BY personId) tmp
WHERE comps = years AND lastYear-firstYear=years-1 AND comps>=5
ORDER BY years desc, firstYear desc[/noparse]
```


----------



## hcfong (Jul 22, 2012)

Stefan said:


> And considering only people with at least 10 competitions:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Oh blast! Just one competition short to be on this list:-( I think I could've ended up quite high


----------



## Stefan (Jul 22, 2012)

hcfong said:


> Oh blast! Just one competition short to be on this list:-( I think I could've ended up quite high



Shortest average break for people with exactly N competitions (from N=9 to N=2):


```
+-----------+----------+--------+-------------+--------------------------+
| firstDate | lastDate | number | avgDistance | personName               |
+-----------+----------+--------+-------------+--------------------------+
|  20111029 | 20120714 |      9 |       32.38 | Hwee-Chong Fong          |
|  20110715 | 20120623 |      8 |       49.14 | Giana Guelfi         |
|  20111119 | 20120526 |      7 |       31.50 | Sou Oobatake (???)    |
|  20090307 | 20090530 |      6 |       16.80 | Yaroslav Egorov         |
|  20100206 | 20100424 |      5 |       19.25 | Kristoffer Lauderbaugh          |
|  20111224 | 20120115 |      4 |        7.33 | SeungWook Eun (???) |
|  20111224 | 20120107 |      3 |        7.00 | Sung Hyun Park (???)  |
|  20120602 | 20120616 |      3 |        7.00 | Zainal Abidin         |
|  20120429 | 20120504 |      2 |        5.00 | Junpei Inomata (????)  |
+-----------+----------+--------+-------------+--------------------------+
```

=> François is only beaten by people with four or fewer comps (and of those, SeungWook Eun stands out, four competitions in four weekends in a row)


----------



## hcfong (Jul 22, 2012)

Stefan said:


> Shortest average break for people with exactly N competitions (from N=9 to N=2):
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Cool! 

If it hasn't been done yet, what about a list of longest run of attending competitions in consecutive weekends?


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 22, 2012)

The venue with the most competitions?


----------



## Bob (Jul 23, 2012)

Edit: I can't read.


----------



## jonlin (Jul 25, 2012)

http://worldcubeassociation.org/res...esults&competitionId=BigCubesSummer2009#444bf
WTF w/ Chris Hardwick's 4BLD times


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 25, 2012)

jonlin said:


> http://worldcubeassociation.org/res...esults&competitionId=BigCubesSummer2009#444bf
> WTF w/ Chris Hardwick's 4BLD times



? What's odd about them?

edit: ah...

Awesome consistency


----------



## Evan Liu (Jul 25, 2012)

I've successfully calculated the full lists for the sum of single and average ranks (done with Excel). 
I omitted the magics since they will be removed starting next year. Also, the rankings do not reflect the changes following the SESC/Santos 2012 results which were posted earlier today. Those should be the only discrepancies you see between my lists and the top 10 available on the WCA site.
If anyone finds others, please do point them out, and I'll try to fix them.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/16017198/Final_Single.txt
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/16017198/Final_Avg.txt

Edit: Added ranking numbers down the left side for easier viewing (not taking into account ties, though).


----------



## Sebastien (Jul 25, 2012)

hcfong said:


> Cool!
> 
> If it hasn't been done yet, what about a list of longest run of attending competitions in consecutive weekends?



I think Tim is just setting this up with 9 in a row.


----------



## hcfong (Jul 25, 2012)

Sebastien said:


> I think Tim is just setting this up with 9 in a row.




as far as I can see on his profile, his current run is only 5, starting with Aachen up to Raleigh.


----------



## lachose (Jul 25, 2012)

He'll do Jersey Shore, US Nats, Vancouver and St. Joseph's College
So that will make 9 competitions in a row


----------



## Stefan (Jul 25, 2012)

Evan Liu said:


> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/16017198/Final_Avg.txt



Nakaji!!! Actually he's #1 on the WCA list as well (i.e., including magics). A few days ago he was #5, but he eliminated his weaknesses:


```
Sum   333  444  555  222  OH   FT   meg  pyr  sq1  clo  666  777  mag  mma
before  1091   12   7    2    59  144  33   15   37   181  45   4    5    479  68    
after   420    12   7    2    35   69  35   15   15   43   45   4    6    64   68
```


----------



## Pedro (Jul 25, 2012)

Evan Liu said:


> I've successfully calculated the full lists for the sum of single and average ranks (done with Excel).
> I omitted the magics since they will be removed starting next year. Also, the rankings do not reflect the changes following the SESC/Santos 2012 results which were posted earlier today. Those should be the only discrepancies you see between my lists and the top 10 available on the WCA site.
> If anyone finds others, please do point them out, and I'll try to fix them.
> 
> ...



Cool! Magics were killing me. Now I'm #39 (with the updated results from SESC Santos) for single and #68 for average.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 25, 2012)

Evan Liu said:


> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/16017198/Final_Single.txt
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/16017198/Final_Avg.txt


That's amazing - thanks! Can you add names to the list? (WCA IDs aren't always immediately obvious)


----------



## Ickenicke (Jul 25, 2012)

Evan Liu said:


> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/16017198/Final_Single.txt
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/16017198/Final_Avg.txt



Really interesting!


----------



## Evan Liu (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the replies!
I've made the versions with names instead of IDs, but it's not as neat/pretty - those with long names will have their row offset by a bit. Oh well, at least it's still the same order of events...

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/16017198/Single_Names.txt
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/16017198/Avg_Names.txt

As for updating, I'll probably do it after US Nats, Euros, and then indefinitely.


----------



## coinman (Jul 25, 2012)

Odd is not the right word for this i guess, but after my last competition my 3x3 singles and avgs are virtually the same all over the line. NR singel is 71 Nr avg is 71, CR singel is 1468 CR avg is 1444, WR singel is 5498 WR avg is 5385. Singel time is 19.52 and avg 23.12.


----------



## Brest (Jul 26, 2012)

Evan Liu said:


> I've made the versions with names instead of IDs, but it's not as neat/pretty - those with long names will have their row offset by a bit. Oh well, at least it's still the same order of events...



You could format it so that the name is the last column, that should fix the alignment issue.


----------



## Evan Liu (Jul 26, 2012)

Brest said:


> You could format it so that the name is the last column, that should fix the alignment issue.


Good idea, I've now made it so.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi guys. I have the 7/24 version of the db and I'm ready to rock...



Ninja Storm said:


> fastest people whose first competition was in 2012?


Assuming you mean "in 3x3x3", here's the top 25:

```
personId      competitionId           average    personName
2012YUTA01    IrishOpen2012             10.18    Tao Yu
2012ROQU01    Uberlandia2012            10.36    Pedro Henrique Da Silva Roque
2012CHOS01    DixonOpen2012             11.57    SeungBeom Cho
2012KALE01    PolishOpen2012            11.84    Przemysław Kaleta
2012LIYA01    ShanghaiSummer2012        11.84    Yang Li
2012OKUY01    KyushuOpen2012            12.04    Shunsuke Okuyama
2012JINJ01    HefeiSpring2012           12.24    Jie Jin
2012KOBA01    MatsudoSpring2012         12.25    Masato Kobayashi
2012ITOR01    KansaiStar2012            12.63    Ryo Ito
2012MAGI01    OficinaOpen2012           12.65    Leandro Noguti Magiori
2012JANG02    ColoradoSprings2012       12.69    Jun-Hyuk Jang
2012PHAI01    Bangkok2012               12.82    Natthasit Phaisalrittiwong
2012ELLI01    RiverHillWinter2012       12.94    Keaton Ellis
2012MCNE01    MelbourneSummer2012       13.09    Jayden McNeill
2012TAKA01    RabbitAndTurtle2012       13.1     Shunnosuke Takahashi
2012GRUB01    AustrianOpen2012          13.14    Matthias Gruber
2012TRIV01    IVBogota2012              13.28    Andres Felipe Triviño
2012KIMT01    CubingKoreaJanuary2012    13.31    Taeyang Kim
2012WEIL01    MalaysiaCubeOpen2012      13.38    Liow Ying Wei
2011WEIW01    ShanghaiSummer2012        13.61    Wei Wei
2012DOOF02    JordanOpen2012            13.62    Zeid Doofesh
2012PETR01    BucharestOpen2012         13.64    Nikolai Petrov
2012YANG06    InnerMongolia2012         13.64    Baokun Yang
2012CUIX01    GuangzhouSCAU2012         13.65    Xicheng Cui
2012RAMA07    JogjaCubesama2012         13.65    Bryan Ramadan

q query:
processName:{rtrim ((x?"(")-count x)_x:string x}
25#0!`average xasc select from
 (select first competitionId, (min average)%100, processName first personName by personId from results where eventId=`333)
where competitionId in
 (exec id from competitions where year=2012),
average>0
```



mDiPalma said:


> out of all the people who have competed in 3BLD, feet, AND 4x4, how many have their fastest time in 3BLD (that is, their 3BLD time is less than their feet time and is less than their 4x4 time), how many have their fastest time in feet, and how many have their fastest time in 4x4?




```
Best time in BLD: 14
Best time in feet: 11
Best time in 4x4x4: 235

q query:
bff:ej[`personId;(select personId, bld:best from ranksSingle where eventId=`333bf);
 ej[`personId;(select personId, four:best from ranksSingle where eventId=`444);
  (select personId, feet:best from ranksSingle where eventId=`333ft)]]
count select from bff where bld<feet, bld<four
count select from bff where feet<bld, feet<four
count select from bff where four<bld, four<feet
```



antoineccantin said:


> The venue with the most competitions?



Top 25:

```
venue                                                         n
California Institute of Technology                           19
Seneca College's Residence and Conference Centre             10
Novotel Les Halles                                            9
Northwestern Polytechnical University                         8
Stanford University                                           8
Massachusetts Institute of Technology                         7
Messe Essen                                                   7
Norwegian University of Science and Technology                7
Captain's Cove Seaport                                        6
Discovery Science Center                                      6
IT Mall Fortune                                               6
Reuben H. Fleet Science Center                                6
University of California, Berkeley                            6
Carnegie Mellon University                                    5
Exploratorium, Museum of science, art and human perception    5
Indian Institute of Technology Kanpur                         5
Mikrocentrum                                                  5
Peking University                                             5
Seneca College’s Residence and Conference Centre              5
VIII Liceum Ogolnoksztalcace                                  5
Zonnewende                                                    5
Berkeley University of California                             4
CEZ Aréna                                                     4
Centro Municipal La Nave                                      4
Chattahoochee High School                                     4

q query:
processLinks:{rtrim("}"vs'1_'1_"["vs string x)[;0]}
25#`n xdesc select n:count(i) by venue from
 (ungroup select processLinks each venue from competitions)
```


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 27, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Top 25:
> 
> ```
> venue                                                         n
> ...



their likely the different rooms, but still the same venue


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 27, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> their likely the different rooms, but still the same venue



Most of these stats are near impossible to do by hand, so we just do automated queries. The two are slightly different (look at the apostrophes), so they come up different.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 27, 2012)

I understand that, but I didn't catch the apostrophes.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 27, 2012)

Ew, yeah, the apostrophes are different. Everything works so much nicer when you have an unambiguous ID to use


----------



## qqwref (Jul 28, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> I've requested this before, but I don't think anyone managed to do it:
> Sum of single/average ranks but for countries rather than individuals. So for each event you would take the NR holder and look at their world rank in that event, and then sum the ranks.
> I'm still failing to set up the database on my computer, otherwise I'd give it a go myself


This was way harder than I thought it'd be. Here is the top 25.

```
id       sum of ranks
Poland            172
Hungary           216
China             240
Germany           270
Japan             301
Indonesia         380
United Kingdom    440
Netherlands       449
Thailand          522
Sweden            617
Italy             670
Canada            690
USA               702
Russia            867
Spain            1179
Australia        1290
Taiwan           1355
Brazil           1376
Malaysia         1400
Korea            1536
Denmark          1556
Austria          1904
Philippines      1985
Finland          2099
Mexico           2260
```

My ridiculously ugly queries:


Spoiler





```
t:update countryId:((1!select id, countryId from persons)@/:personId)`countryId from ranksSingle
w:{?[y,'([]x:(count y)#x);((=;`countryId;`x);(=;`countryRank;1));0b;(`eventId`worldRank!`eventId`worldRank)]}[;t]
w2:(select worldRank:1+count(i) by eventId from ranksSingle) &/: 1!/:(w each exec id from countries)
rSums:flip (enlist `rsum)!enlist raze {?[x;();0b;(enlist `sum)!enlist(sum;`worldRank)]`sum} each w2
`rsum xasc (select id from countries) ,' rSums
```


----------



## Pro94 (Jul 28, 2012)

It seemed strange to me to see USA with a score so high (702), so I checked manually single ranks:

3x3 Anthony(10), 4x4 Dan(11), 5x5 Dan(3), 2x2 Rowe/Vincent(4), 3x3 BLD Alexander(16), 3x3 OH Rowe(10), 3x3 FM Tim(4), 3x3 WF Timothy(21), Megaminx Jonathan(6), Pyraminx Drew(8), Square-1 Andrew(5), Clock David(6), 6x6 Kevin(1), 7x7 Dan(4), Magic Patrick(6), Master Magic Ernie(1), 4x4 BLD Chris(5), 5x5 BLD Chris(8), 3x3 Multi BLD Mike(19) = 148 

Am I right, or I misunderstood this stat?


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 29, 2012)

Pro94 said:


> It seemed strange to me to see USA with a score so high (702), so I checked manually single ranks:
> 
> 3x3 Anthony(10), 4x4 Dan(11), 5x5 Dan(3), 2x2 Rowe/Vincent(4), 3x3 BLD Alexander(16), 3x3 OH Rowe(10), 3x3 FM Tim(4), 3x3 WF Timothy(21), Megaminx Jonathan(6), Pyraminx Drew(8), Square-1 Andrew(5), Clock David(6), 6x6 Kevin(1), 7x7 Dan(4), Magic Patrick(6), Master Magic Ernie(1), 4x4 BLD Chris(5), 5x5 BLD Chris(8), 3x3 Multi BLD Mike(19) = 148
> 
> Am I right, or I misunderstood this stat?



This is also what I thought he meant.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 29, 2012)

Oh, I see what's going on. Some people are listed as being from multiple countries and my query was apparently choosing the OLDEST one, so for our 3x3x3 rank it found Kamaru-Deen Lawal listed as from the USA but having a country rank of 1. His world rank was over 500 

OK, updated list:

```
id               rsum    222    333  333bf  333fm  333ft 333mbf 333oh    444  444bf    555 555bf    666    777  clock  magic   minx mmagic  pyram    sq1
USA               148      4     10     16      4     21     19    10     11      8      3     5      1      4      6      6      6      1      8      5
Poland            172      9      2      3     12     23      1     1     44     12      5    10      3      2     13      8      7     11      4      2
Hungary           216     62     27      1      2     14      3    28     14      1     16     1      6      5     11      8      2      3      1     11
China             240     52     28      2      8     18      8    11      8     15     22     8      4      1      1      1     10      2     40      1
Germany           270     10      6     26      4     31      6    15      2     10     19     6     15     22     18      8     17      6     27     22
Japan             301     78      6     35      1      6     28     4      5     33      1    24      5      7      4     18     13     28      2      3
Indonesia         380     54      6      7     17      1      7    18     18     14     35     4     62     30     12      6     37     12      3     37
United Kingdom    440     23     14     22     12     41      5    70     30      2     10     2     16     15      4     77     29     44     20      4
Netherlands       449      4      4     61      4     13     38     8      1     47     14    51     18     18      7     35     23     76     19      8
Thailand          522     13      3     15     61      5     26     9     13    135      4    59     19     14     25     18     10     48     17     28
France            604     28     20     23      4     53     20    35     44     19     43    17     57    105      3     51     56      7      6     13
Sweden            617     78     42     32     17     28     13    51     17     17     26    19     37     32     49      2      1    117     27     12
Italy             670      1     26     11     47     54     11    76     10      5     15    21     23     56     84     18      5     52     78     77
Canada            690     12     17     33     30     19     21    30     39     99      6    59     22      8     47     89     12     22     89     36
Russia            867     38     45     69     17     72     27     7    109     11    114    15     66     68     53      2     89      7     43     15
Spain            1179      7     34     10     30    209     59    89     24     65     96    59     31     64      2     51    110     57     81    101
Australia        1290     17      1      6    108    522      2     5      4      3      2     7      2     12     59     62     15    384     33     46
Taiwan           1355     85      9     20     84     36    213    29     38     72     21    37     11     16     27    177     72    176    200     32
Brazil           1376    138     42     43     61     11     23     3     35     43     65    59    129     59     23    177     59    283     96     27
Malaysia         1400    150     71     13     61    183      4    98     26      4     47    13     75     62    247     89      3    186     62      6
Korea            1536     95     51    110    308      4    178    30     20    135     12    59     12     10    194     51     46     63    139     19
Denmark          1556     89    367    175     17      2     66    12    146     31    146    14     58     86     95     35      4    132      5     76
Austria          1904    343     94     67     84    521     10    40     63      9    120    12     35     29    189    130      8     42     53     55
Philippines      1985    215     90     85    385     22    382    56     16     53     29    59    116     81     48     43     21    202     48     34
Norway           2054    102     37     86     47     16     55    47     83    113     53    59    121    174    133    528     63    104     64    169
```

query:


Spoiler





```
t:update countryId:((1!select id, countryId from persons where subid=1)@/:personId)`countryId from ranksSingle
w:{?[y,'([]x:(count y)#x);((=;`countryId;`x);(=;`countryRank;1));0b;(`eventId`worldRank!`eventId`worldRank)]}[;t]
w2:(select worldRank:1+count(i) by eventId from ranksSingle) &/: 1!/:(w each exec id from countries)
rSums:flip (enlist `rsum)!enlist raze {?[x;();0b;(enlist `sum)!enlist(sum;`worldRank)]`sum} each w2
countrySums2:`rsum xasc (select id from countries) ,' rSums ,' {x2:flip 0!x;(x2`eventId)!x2`worldRank} each w2
```





And average...

```
id               rsum    222   333  333ft  333oh   444    555    666    777  clock  magic   minx mmagic  pyram    sq1
USA               111      2     4     25      5     5      3      1      7     17     10     14      1     11      6
Japan             136     21     3      9      3     7      2      4      6      6     29     15     19      2     10
China             138     14    25     22     11    15      8      5      1      2      1      5      2     26      1
Thailand          167     11     6      6      4     6      4     12     11     12      7      7     22     46     13
Poland            168      7     9     34      1    46      6      3      2      8      4     13     21     10      4
Hungary           175      9    26     14     37    11     16      9      4     18      4      2      3      5     17
Germany           231     13     2     30     18     1     29     34     22     11      2     12      3      3     51
Indonesia         298     31    29      2     18    10     30     58     40      1     10     30      7      4     28
Netherlands       336      5     5     11     22     2     11     27     15      4     47     16    112     30     29
Canada            341     12    14     13     30    16     12     15      8     64     32      4     69     47      5
United Kingdom    359     16    10     29     38    26     10     14     49      5     51     33     51     25      2
Sweden            431     25    49     26     51    37     27     20     28     44      4      1     71     30     18
France            519     32    11     69     34    38     52     48     93      7     47     60     10      7     11
Korea             566     29    92      1     21    27     18      8     14    139     35     50     90     33      9
Russia            618     44    21     51     15    65     79     70     67     27     15     82     28      6     48
Italy             690     71     8     75    100     4     34     30     55     90     18      9     53     53     90
Taiwan            760     40    66     31      9    22     17     16     17     26    128    109    136    122     21
Australia         819      1     1    325      2     3      1      2     12     98     42     21    231     45     35
Brazil            842     19    31      7     35    39     49    126     70     34    135     69    175     29     24
Spain            1015     20    39    214     57    68    109     41     56      3     35    133     82     78     80
Philippines      1028    194    37     20     45    17     61    109    145     25     58     20    245      9     43
Malaysia         1057     35    44    153     53    36     46     87     51    200     98     11    153     71     19
Austria          1304    182    43    325    159    57    117     29     25    176     98     10     23     24     36
Norway           1542     38    39     23     13    84     53     92    201    192    422     65     62    111    147
```


----------



## Stefan (Jul 29, 2012)

How about such a ranking but you don't take each country's best person's rank but only consider countries? For example for 2x2x2 single, Italy would score 1, Netherlands 2, USA 3 and so on (ignoring that Italy has the top three persons).


----------



## Sebastien (Jul 29, 2012)

What...the first think I see in the tables is, that Asian contries obviously suck in singles compared to average. Possibly because of a lower competition density over there?


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 29, 2012)

Sebastien said:


> What...the first think I see in the tables is, that Asia contries obviously suck in singles compared to average. Possibly because of a lower competition density over there?


But Japan have 15 competitions this year up until September...that seems like a very high density. They are 'bad' at singles because they have no great bld solvers, and because they presumably haven't had a lucky enough 2x2 scramble yet. Thailand don't even have a 4/5bld yet.


----------



## ardi4nto (Jul 29, 2012)

Asia has lower competition density? Not really. It's probably about their results, not about competition density.


```
January 1, 2012 - July 29,2012

Asia 		61 competitions
Europe  	57 competitions
North America	35 competitions
South America	16 competitions
Oceania		 3 competitions
```

It's also worth to notice that most of Asian competitors only competes in their home countries. So density to the whole continent seems doesn't affect their ranks.


----------



## TMOY (Jul 29, 2012)

It's also worth to notice that Asia is much larger than Europe. From Paris I only have to travel a couple of hours by train to reach most of the comps I'm attending. Things may not be that easy for someone living in Asia.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 29, 2012)

Stefan said:


> How about such a ranking but you don't take each country's best person's rank but only consider countries? For example for 2x2x2 single, Italy would score 1, Netherlands 2, USA 3 and so on (ignoring that Italy has the top three persons).


Sounds good.

Singles:

```
id               rsum   222   333 333bf 333fm 333ft 333mbf 333oh   444 444bf   555 555bf   666   777 clock magic  minx mmagic pyram  sq1
USA               117     2     9    12     4    13     12     8     7     8     3     5     1     3     6     5     6      1     7    5
Hungary           120    16    14     1     2     9      3    13     9     1    11     1     6     4     8     7     2      3     1    9
Poland            125     5     2     3    10    15      1     1    20    12     5     9     3     2    10     7     7      7     4    2
China             144    14    15     2     8    11      8     9     5    14    14     8     4     1     1     1    10      2    16    1
Japan             165    17     5    21     1     6     18     3     4    18     1    17     5     5     4    11    13     11     2    3
Germany           181     6     5    17     4    17      6    11     2    10    12     6     9    13    11     7    15      4    11    15
Indonesia         213    15     5     6    12     1      7    12    12    13    17     4    26    16     9     5    21      8     3    21
United Kingdom    215    10    10    15    10    20      5    24    16     2     7     2    10    10     4    22    19     15    10    4
Netherlands       217     2     4    23     4     8     20     6     1    20     9    20    11    12     7    15    17     22     9    7
Thailand          233     8     3    11    22     5     16     7     8    31     4    22    12     9    13    11    10     16     8    17
Australia         252     9     1     5    27    46      2     4     3     3     2     7     2     8    22    21    14     39    15    22
Sweden            276    17    18    19    12    16     11    21    11    15    15    15    20    17    19     2     1     26    11    10
Italy             277     1    13     8    20    23     10    25     6     5    10    16    15    18    23    11     5     18    23    27
France            284    11    12    16     4    22     13    17    20    16    18    14    24    29     3    18    25      5     6    11
Canada            297     7    11    20    17    12     14    15    19    26     6    22    14     6    17    24    12      9    26    20
Russia            333    12    20    25    12    25     17     5    30    11    28    13    27    22    20     2    29      5    17    13
Malaysia          369    26    24    10    22    32      4    28    15     4    20    11    28    20    39    24     3     32    21    6
Spain             373     4    16     7    17    34     24    27    14    23    26    22    16    21     2    18    31     19    24    28
Denmark           383    21    37    31    12     2     25    10    34    17    30    12    25    26    24    15     4     27     5    26
Taiwan            383    20     8    14    25    19     34    14    18    24    13    19     7    11    14    31    28     30    36    18
Brazil            392    25    18    22    22     7     15     2    17    19    22    22    32    19    12    31    26     37    28    16
Korea             392    22    21    29    37     4     30    15    13    31     8    22     8     7    36    18    24     20    33    14
Austria           421    37    27    24    25    45      9    18    24     9    29    10    19    15    35    28     8     14    20    25
Philippines       441    29    25    27    42    14     38    22    10    21    16    22    29    24    18    17    16     33    19    19
Finland           448    37    23     9     8     3     26    23    29     6    35     3    18    28    37    29    36     34    35    29
```

Average:

```
id               rsum   222   333 333ft 333oh   444   555   666   777 clock magic  minx mmagic pyram  sq1
USA                86     2     4    14     5     5     3     1     5    11     7    13      1    10    5
China              87     9    13    12     7    10     6     5     1     2     1     5      2    13    1
Japan              92    13     3     7     3     7     2     4     4     6    12    14      8     2    7
Poland            108     4     8    19     1    21     5     3     2     8     3    12     10     9    3
Thailand          109     6     6     5     4     6     4     8     7    10     6     6     11    21    9
Hungary           110     5    14    10    17     9    10     7     3    12     3     2      3     5    10
Germany           133     8     2    17    10     1    14    18    12     9     2    11      3     3    23
Indonesia         158    17    15     2    10     8    15    25    15     1     7    19      5     4    15
Netherlands       158     3     5     8    13     2     8    14    10     4    18    15     27    15    16
Canada            160     7    11     9    14    11     9    10     6    21    13     4     19    22    4
United Kingdom    175    10     9    16    18    14     7     9    16     5    20    21     16    12    2
Australia         187     1     1    37     2     3     1     2     8    24    17    17     37    20    17
Sweden            197    14    22    15    20    18    13    13    14    18     3     1     20    15    11
Korea             211    16    25     1    12    15    12     6     9    31    14    24     23    17    6
France            224    18    10    24    15    19    20    21    26     7    18    25      6     7    8
Italy             249    24     7    25    28     4    16    16    19    23    11     8     17    24    27
Russia            259    23    12    23     9    23    25    26    22    15    10    29     14     6    22
Taiwan            265    21    24    18     6    13    11    11    11    14    30    32     30    31    13
Brazil            279    11    16     6    16    20    19    31    23    17    31    27     34    14    14
Philippines       288    30    17    11    19    12    23    30    29    13    21    16     38     8    21
Spain             303    12    18    34    22    24    29    20    20     3    14    33     22    27    25
Austria           310    29    20    37    31    22    32    15    13    34    27     9     12    11    18
Malaysia          314    19    21    30    21    17    18    27    18    37    27    10     31    26    12
Denmark           327    22    41     3    24    37    36    29    25    28    14     3     25     1    39
Hong Kong         328    28    30    33    32    26    17    12    17    40     7    22      7    38    19
```

Query:

```
ranks:{1+sum each x</:x}
t:update countryId:((1!select id, countryId from persons where subid=1)@/:personId)`countryId from ranksSingle
w:{?[y,'([]x:(count y)#x);((=;`countryId;`x);(=;`countryRank;1));0b;(`eventId`worldRank!`eventId`worldRank)]}[;t]
w2:(select worldRank:1+count(i) by eventId from ranksSingle) &/: 1!/:(w each exec id from countries)
eventRanks:flip ranks each flip {x2:flip 0!x;(x2`eventId)!x2`worldRank} each w2
rSums:flip (enlist `rsum)!enlist sum each eventRanks
countrySums2:`rsum xasc (select id from countries) ,' rSums ,' eventRanks
```


----------



## irontwig (Jul 29, 2012)

TMOY said:


> It's also worth to notice that Asia is much larger than Europe. From Paris I only have to travel a couple of hours by train to reach most of the comps I'm attending. Things may not be that easy for someone living in Asia.



Well, not's like the competitions are spread fairly evenly across the continent like in the case of Europe:

http://worldcubeassociation.org/res...regionId=_Asia&years=current&pattern=&map=Map


----------



## ardi4nto (Jul 29, 2012)

irontwig said:


> Well, not's like the competitions are spread fairly evenly across the continent like in the case of Europe:
> 
> http://worldcubeassociation.org/res...d=®ionId=_Asia&years=current&pattern=&map=Map



In 2012:
http://worldcubeassociation.org/res...gionId=_Asia&years=only+2012&pattern=&map=Map
More distributed than "current" one. But still not spread anywhere like in Europe.


----------



## TMOY (Jul 29, 2012)

Speaking about the map of European competitions, what the *** is GEL Open doing in Costa Rica ?


----------



## qqwref (Jul 29, 2012)

Well, here's the number of competitions vs the number of actual events held (counting multiple rounds of a single event as 1) in 2012 from January until July:

```
continent      comps   events   ratio
_Asia             61    538     8.819672
_Europe           58    777    13.39655
_North America    35    329     9.4
_Oceania           3     20     6.666667
_South America    16    173    10.8125

query:
nEvents:{count" "vs string x}
t:update continent:((1!select id, continentId from countries)@/:countryId)`continentId from competitions
w:update ratio:events%comps from select comps:count(i), events:sum nEvents each eventSpecs by continent from t where year=2012, month<8
```

Even though Asia has more comps, they have significantly fewer events per competition and thus much less attempts on the less common events. It's interesting to me that Europe is way ahead of everyone else in this respect...


----------



## irontwig (Jul 29, 2012)

For some reason lame one day comps are more popular outside Europe.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 29, 2012)

UK averages 18.5 events per comp this year


----------



## qqwref (Jul 30, 2012)

I was curious about what types of rounds have been used (on an event basis), so I ran up a query:


```
f     5481
c     1896
1f    1781
12f    954
df     636
d2f     95
01f     36
0f      23
012f     7
123f     5
1b2f     4
1bf      4
0c       2
def      2
h1f      2

Note:
 f = final
 c = combined final
 1, 2, 3 = first round, second round, third round
 d, e = combined first round, combined second round
 0 = qualification
 h = combined qualification
 b = b final

query:
`c xdesc select c:count(i) by r from
 0!select r:distinct raze string roundId by competitionId, eventId from results

About the rare events:
- first -> b final -> second -> final used in Caltech Spring 2006, Cornell 2007, Japan 2006, and US Open 2007 for 3x3x3
- first -> b final -> final used in Belgian Open 2006, Chalmers Open 2006, Finnish Open 2007, and Vastervik 2008 for 3x3x3
- quals -> co. final used in Asian Championships 2010 for 6x6x6 and 7x7x7
- co. first -> co. second -> co. final used in Alania Open 2001 for 4xx4 and Magic Open 2011 for OH
- co. quals -> first -> final used in Hungarian Open 2009 for 4x4x4 and 5x5x5
```


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 31, 2012)

qqwref said:


> stats n stuff



What is the difference between a final and a combined final anyway? :/


----------



## cubernya (Jul 31, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> What is the difference between a final and a combined final anyway? :/



Combined final is when you get 2 solves (1 in best of) to get under a certain result


----------



## qqwref (Jul 31, 2012)

Yeah, in a combined round you get some number of solves, and if you do well enough you get to continue and finish the average.


----------



## ilikecubing (Jul 31, 2012)

Which single is shared by the most number of people? for 3x3...a list would be cool. 

For example,6.84 is shared by 3 people,7.91 by 2..in that way


----------



## qqwref (Aug 1, 2012)

All with >15 people:

```
best	x
13.93	19
13.21	18
17.15	18
15.84	17
16.21	17
17.09	17
17.16	17
18.31	17
18.38	17
18.4	17
20.34	17
24	17
13.28	16
13.5	16
14.22	16
15.02	16
15.15	16
19.34	16
21.06	16
25.05	16

query:
`x xdesc select count(i) by best%100 from ranksSingle where eventId=`333
```

Extras:
- most-shared under 10 seconds? 9.84 with 9 people
- most-shared under 9 seconds? 8.77 and 8.83 with 5 people
- most-shared over a minute? 1:00.27 and 1:00.53 with 7 people
- fastest time shared by 10+ people? 10.81


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 1, 2012)

What about doing that but counting each result as 1 instead of each person, eg. 6.65 would be 3 instead of 1.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 1, 2012)

In that case,

```
solve	x
14.72	435
16.18	421
16.11	418
15.8	415
15.15	412
16.43	410
15.34	409
15.59	409
15.06	408
15.55	406
14.71	405
14.68	403
15.83	403
14.78	400
15.18	398
15.44	398
16.78	398
15.4	397
16.71	396
13.91	395
15.84	395
16.34	395
14.84	394
15.31	393

query:
`x xdesc select count(i) by solve from
 (ungroup select solve:filterEach[0<;value1,'value2,'value3,'value4,'value5]%\:100 from results where eventId=`333)
```


----------



## qqwref (Aug 1, 2012)

Something cool: Jorge Leonardo Sánchez Salazar has won every 3x3 final he ever gotten to - all 5 of them. Nobody else with this property has gotten to more than two final rounds.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 1, 2012)

Poor Feliks :'(


----------



## cubernya (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah...I was just looking at this, Feliks has been #1 in every round of 3x3 he has ever competed in, minus Worlds 2011 finals


----------



## qqwref (Aug 6, 2012)

This isn't really a statistic, but here are some profiles with weird things in 'em:

2007CHAN03 - WTF is that last 3x3 average? This guy is the only person out there with a CR worse than a WR in an event. I'm almost thinking someone else's results got put on his profile.
2011KOEB01 - a 5:38:00.00 5x5x5 time! Surely that's an error.
2011LIJI04 - a 1:07:51.00 3x3x3 time, same as above.
2012FAZD01 - 36:26.00 3x3x3 time, same as above.
2010DOLP01 - I dunno what it is, but I think this guy's name might be fake 
2009BINK01 - three 10.00s in one Pyraminx round :O


Bonus: Here are all the averages, with at least two successful solves, such that all of the successful solves are divisible by a second and under 10 minutes:

```
personId      event   solves
2009SPAR01    444     8:15.00  5:35.00
2003BURT01    333bf   4:08.00      DNF  3:27.00
2009RAOS01    222       21.00  1:04.00
2010ZHAO15    333     1:20.00      DNF  1:39.00  1:21.00  2:57.00
2010GARC05    clock     33.00    30.00
2010YIDA01    444     2:14.00  2:05.00
2009MURA02    444     3:34.00  2:45.00  3:29.00  3:20.00  3:00.00
2009MURA02    333oh   1:51.00  1:04.00
2011BALA01    333oh   3:59.00  2:45.00
2009SIUN01    333bf   1:23.00      DNF  2:03.00
2010RUIZ03    444     2:00.00  1:54.00  1:42.00
2011KART01    pyram     10.00    13.00 
2012GITH01    333bf   3:20.00  3:57.00      DNF
2012RAHM01    333ft       DNF  3:33.00  2:44.00
2012BALA01    333     1:46.00  1:29.00  1:15.00  1:17.00  1:44.00
2012MAHE01    333     1:58.00  1:57.00  2:00.00  1:35.00  1:37.00
2012VFIV01    333     1:53.00  2:08.00  1:55.00  2:02.00  1:56.00
2012MARA01    333     2:35.00  2:01.00      DNF  1:46.00  2:09.00
2012RAVI01    333     2:34.00      DNF  3:12.00  2:23.00  2:29.00
2012JOHN01    333     4:03.00  1:46.00  2:17.00  3:07.00  5:01.00
2012DIVA01    333     2:12.00  4:17.00      DNF  6:09.00  3:30.00
2010MAYE01    444     1:34.00  1:39.00
2011BRAV02    333     1:32.00  1:58.00  2:13.00  2:08.00  1:28.00
```

Amusingly(?), 7 of these are from the Amrita Cube Championship 2012.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 6, 2012)

qqwref said:


> This isn't really a statistic, but here are some profiles with weird things in 'em:
> 
> 2007CHAN03 - WTF is that last 3x3 average?



Maybe he broke his arm and did OH or something.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 6, 2012)

Maybe - but also notice that was the only competition he did after the Taiwan->USA country switch, and he only did 3x3 in that competition. Those signs also point to it being two different people.


----------



## Ron (Aug 6, 2012)

> 2007CHAN03 - WTF is that last 3x3 average? This guy is the only person out there with a CR worse than a WR in an event. I'm almost thinking someone else's results got put on his profile.
> 2011KOEB01 - a 5:38:00.00 5x5x5 time! Surely that's an error.
> 2011LIJI04 - a 1:07:51.00 3x3x3 time, same as above.
> 2012FAZD01 - 36:26.00 3x3x3 time, same as above.
> ...


I fixed these. I could not find 2010DOLP01 anymore and 2009BINK01 had 3 10.00s, I remember that happening.


----------



## Ron (Aug 6, 2012)

Btw, Michael, thanks for notifying us. Please email me your query, then I can add it to my annual check process for the WCA database.
Regarding 2010DOLP01, Baiqiang found out that 3 persons were registered members under a nickname, so he took action.


----------



## Pedro (Aug 6, 2012)

Would it be possibel to make a list with the people who broke more WRs and CRs (separate lists) in any event?
Like, Feliks has about 40 WRs, counting 3x3, OH, 4x4, etc.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 7, 2012)

Ron said:


> Btw, Michael, thanks for notifying us. Please email me your query, then I can add it to my annual check process for the WCA database.
> Regarding 2010DOLP01, Baiqiang found out that 3 persons were registered members under a nickname, so he took action.


I'd be happy to email it to you, but it's in a language called q, not in SQL. So it probably won't be very useful for you.



Pedro said:


> Would it be possibel to make a list with the people who broke more WRs and CRs (separate lists) in any event?
> Like, Feliks has about 40 WRs, counting 3x3, OH, 4x4, etc.


Most historical WRs (all people with 5+):

```
personId       x    personName
2009ZEMD01    45    Feliks Zemdegs
2005AKKE01    33    Erik Akkersdijk
2003MAKI01    21    Shotaro Makisumi
2003POCH01    21    Stefan Pochmann
2006HALC01    19    Michał Halczuk
2006KUTI01    17    Mátyás Kuti
2003HARD01    16    Chris Hardwick
2007COHE01    16    Dan Cohen
2003VAND01    13    Lars Vandenbergh
2005VANH01    12    Anssi Vanhala
2009WANG13    11    Yuxuan Wang
2004KRIG01    10    Gunnar Krig
2004PATR01    10    Ryan Patricio
2006OKAY01    9     Yohei Oka
2003SCHE01    8     Jaap Scherphuis
2007NAKA03    8     Yu Nakajima
2008SEPP01    7     Ville Seppänen
2009HAYS01    7     Kevin Hays
2003MORR01    6     Frank Morris
2004CHAM01    6     Edouard Chambon
2006OOKU01    6     Takayuki Ookusa
2006TABU02    6     Yumu Tabuchi
2007ENDR01    6     Marcell Endrey
2008ZHUA01    6     Haiyan Zhuang
2003BURT01    5     Bob Burton
2005LUCZ01    5     Grzegorz Łuczyna
2006PRUS01    5     Grzegorz Prusak
2007HORV01    5     Máté Horváth
2008ANDE02    5     Oscar Roth Andersen
2008BARA01    5     Bence Barát
2008BODO01    5     Bálint Bodor
2008LIBI01    5     Bingliang Li
2010CHEN20    5     Lin Chen

query:
processName:{rtrim ((x?"(")-count x)_x:string x}
`x xdesc select sum[regionalSingleRecord=`WR]+sum regionalAverageRecord=`WR, processName last personName by personId from results
```

Most historical CRs (all people with 15+):

```
personId        x    personName
2009ZEMD01    130    Feliks Zemdegs
2007COMP01    126    Emile Compion
2007COHE01     83    Dan Cohen
2007GUIM01     79    Pedro Santos Guimarães
2005AKKE01     54    Erik Akkersdijk
2006HALC01     37    Michał Halczuk
2003MAKI01     36    Shotaro Makisumi
2009BARB01     36    Gabriel Dechichi Barbar
2009BEAR01     34    Dene Beardsley
2003LEEJ01     33    Jasmine Lee
2008NUNE01     33    Gabriel Eduardo Núñez Serna
2003HARD01     30    Chris Hardwick
2007HESS01     30    Rowe Hessler
2007LIJO01     30    Joshua Li
2007NAKA03     27    Yu Nakajima
2003POCH01     24    Stefan Pochmann
2006TABU02     24    Yumu Tabuchi
2003VAND01     23    Lars Vandenbergh
2003MORR01     21    Frank Morris
2004PATR01     20    Ryan Patricio
2007CINO01     20    Rafael Werneck Cinoto
2006KUTI01     19    Mátyás Kuti
2006OOKU01     18    Takayuki Ookusa
2003BURT01     17    Bob Burton
2006OKAY01     17    Yohei Oka
2004KRIG01     16    Gunnar Krig
2005VANH01     16    Anssi Vanhala
2009MACA01     16    Matias Macaya

query:
`x xdesc select sum[not regionalSingleRecord in ``NR]+sum not regionalAverageRecord in ``NR, processName last personName by personId from results
```

Most historical NRs (all people with 70+):

```
personId        x    personName
2006BUUS01    213    Henrik Buus Aagaard
2005AKKE01    179    Erik Akkersdijk
2005BATI01    135    Milán Baticz
2009ZEMD01    135    Feliks Zemdegs
2007COMP01    132    Emile Compion
2010MOND01    124    Pablo Nicolás Oshiro Mondoñedo
2004KRIG01    117    Gunnar Krig
2003VAND01    113    Lars Vandenbergh
2008WEST02    110    Simon Westlund
2009MAGN02    105    Hilmar Magnusson
2007GUIM01    100    Pedro Santos Guimarães
2009BEAR01     95    Dene Beardsley
2008BARA01     93    Bence Barát
2007COHE01     87    Dan Cohen
2003POCH01     84    Stefan Pochmann
2009BALT02     83    Leandro Baltazar
2006ORLA01     81    Bernett Orlando
2008HANK01     78    Kanneti Sae Han
2006GARR01     77    Lucas Garron
2008SEAR01     77    Anthony Brooks
2008NUNE01     76    Gabriel Eduardo Núñez Serna
2009BAUM01     74    Conor Baumann
2005VANH01     73    Anssi Vanhala
2006ZAHR01     73    Martin Zahradník
2003HARR01     72    Dan Harris
2007VALL01     72    Breandan Vallance
2007HUBE01     70    Stefan Huber

query:
`x xdesc select sum[regionalSingleRecord<>`]+sum regionalAverageRecord<>`, procesSName last personName by personId from results
```


----------



## cubernya (Aug 7, 2012)

Would it be possible to calculate the top x people with highest average WR/CR/NRs per competition (and/or day)?


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 7, 2012)

What percentage of people have broken at least 1 NR?


----------



## qqwref (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm not going to try "per day", but here's per competition, just the top 10 or so each this time. Note that CRs/NRs include the higher-up levels too.


```
WRs:
personId       x comps    personName        ratio
2009ZEMD01    45    14    Feliks Zemdegs    3.214286
2006KUTI01    17    11    Mátyás Kuti       1.545455
2003WESL01     3     2    David Wesley      1.5
2005FUNG01     4     3    Michael Fung      1.333333
1982THAI01     1     1    Minh Thai         1
2003BELL01     1     1    Andy Bellenir     1
2003BOND01     1     1    Jess Bonde        1
2004GODF01     1     1    Mike Godfrey      1
2005ARNO01     1     1    Will Arnold       1
2005HAYA01     4     4    Yuki Hayashi      1
2009HEDI01     3     3    Claes Hedin       1

CRs:
personId        x comps    personName                    ratio
2007LIJO01     30     2    Joshua Li                     15
2009ZEMD01    130    14    Feliks Zemdegs                 9.285714
2007COMP01    126    25    Emile Compion                  5.04
2008NUNE01     33     7    Gabriel Eduardo Núñez Serna    4.714286
2007GUIM01     79    17    Pedro Santos Guimarães         4.647059
2009BARB01     37    11    Gabriel Dechichi Barbar        3.363636
2003WESL01      6     2    David Wesley                   3
2011HAUP01      7     3    Jacobus Philip Haupt           2.333333
2004NOWI01      4     2    Jarosław Nowicki               2
2007AMAN01      4     2    Etienne Amany                  2
2009KOBA04     10     5    Rodrigo Kenji Asato Kobayashi  2

NRs:
personId        x comps    personName                     ratio
2012DOOF02     16     1    Zeid Doofesh                   16
2007LIJO01     30     2    Joshua Li                      15
2011KUDA01     58     4    Nurym Kudaibergen              14.5
2009KIMA01     64     5    Anatoly Kim                    12.8
2010MOND01    124    10    Pablo Nicolás Oshiro Mondoñedo 12.4
2011VAIT01     35     3    Lukas Vaitkevicius             11.66667
2008NUNE01     76     7    Gabriel Eduardo Núñez Serna    10.85714
2012ZIVK01     21     2    Milutin Živković               10.5
2006ZAHR01     73     7    Martin Zahradník               10.42857
2010VYNN01     72     7    Ivan Vynnyk                    10.28571
2011GUCU01     29     3    Can Gücüyener                   9.666667
2009ZEMD01    135    14    Feliks Zemdegs                  9.642857
2009MAGN02    105    11    Hilmar Magnusson                9.545455
2010BOWE01     19     2    Blake Bowers                    9.5
2010DRVE01     19     2    Alex Drvenkar                   9.5

queries:
processName:{rtrim ((x?"(")-count x)_x:string x}
`ratio xdesc update ratio:x%comps from
 select sumregionalSingleRecord=`WR]+sum regionalAverageRecord=`WR,
 comps:count distinct competitionId, processName last personName by personId from results
`ratio xdesc update ratio:x%comps from
 select not sumregionalSingleRecord in ``NR]+sum not regionalAverageRecord in ``NR,
 comps:count distinct competitionId, processName last personName by personId from results
`ratio xdesc update ratio:x%comps from
 select sumregionalSingleRecord<>`]+sum regionalAverageRecord<>`,
 comps:count distinct competitionId, processName last personName by personId from results
```


ben: 1275 of 18820 or 6.77%

[edited for more recent stats!]


----------



## qqwref (Aug 12, 2012)

On today's episode of Stuff You Have (Probably Not) Been Wondering:
- There are 135 people who have completed every non-BLD event. The earliest one to enter the WCA database was 2003LARS01 (Anders Larsson), and the latest was was 2011MOLL01 (James Molloy) who first competed on 7/30/2011.
- Top 3 countries, by most people who ever had a NR in that country: USA (79), China (73), Indonesia (61).
- Top 3 competitions with most DNFs: US Nationals 2012 (657), US Nationals 2010 (594), Euro 2010 (575).
- All 4BLD means-of-3: Marcell Endrey (3:17.56), Gabriel Alejandro Orozco Casillas (6:09.39), Mike Hughey (7:09.23), Mats Bergsten (7:17.03), Julian David (9:56.90).
- Best FMC means of 3: Shuang Chen (30), Kanneti Sae Han/Tomoaki Okayama/Baiqiang Dong (30.7)
- Competition furthest from the equator: Iceland Open 2012 in Reykjavik, Iceland and then 7 in Trondheim, Norway. Competition closest to the equator: East Borneo Open 2011, Borneo 2012, and then Pekanbaru Cube Day 2011.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 12, 2012)

qqwref said:


> today's episode of Stuff You Have (Probably Not) Been Wondering



please continue this series.

requests: highest/lowest DNF amount:total attempt amount ratio, amount of people who have competed in at least 1 blind event and never had a DNF in blind, amount of people who have never DNFd anything.

also, what program(s) do you use to run these queries?


----------



## Bob (Aug 12, 2012)

qqwref said:


> - Competition furthest from the equator: Iceland Open 2012 in Reykjavik, Iceland and then 7 in Trondheim, Norway. Competition closest to the equator: East Borneo Open 2011, Borneo 2012, and then Pekanbaru Cube Day 2011.



Fun fact: When driving from Nairobi to Koobi Fora in Kenya, there is a small little sign that says "Equator" lol


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 12, 2012)

qqwref said:


> On today's episode of Stuff You Have (Probably Not) Been Wondering:
> - There are 135 people who have completed every non-BLD event. The earliest one to enter the WCA database was 2003LARS01 (Anders Larsson), and the latest was was 2011MOLL01 (James Molloy) who first competed on 7/30/2011.



O look det er me!

I should have had 4BLD and 5BLD successes, I've been so close a lot of times.


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 12, 2012)

Linked to recent posts, my request:

1. List of all people who have a result in every event for single solve, sorted in 2 ways: a) The date this was achieved b) The number of days between first comp and the comp it was achieved
2. Same thing but for results in single and average for every event available

Yes I realise I will be top of both b) lists. I just want to see an automated list of everyone


----------



## Evan Liu (Aug 13, 2012)

Updated the sum of single and average ranks documents. The database export currently available is that of August 6th, so it doesn't contain results from Guiyang, Hefei, or Ha Noi (and as with before, does not include the magics). It does contain US Nationals results, of course. 
I'm now 32nd for single and 34th for average. 


Spoiler: Links



http://dl.dropbox.com/u/16017198/Final_Single.txt
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/16017198/Final_Avg.txt
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/16017198/Single_Names.txt
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/16017198/Avg_Names.txt


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 16, 2012)

I was curious and a bit surprised that this hasnt been done yet (I think). What about the longest sub 10 streaks in 3x3x3?


----------



## bamilan (Aug 16, 2012)

Thats a great idea. Please calculate sub-9 and sub-8 as well.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 17, 2012)

Sub-10s (5+ in a row)

```
personId      personName           streak
2009ZEMD01    Feliks Zemdegs           21
2009CONT01    Giovanni Contardi        11
2007VALL01    Breandan Vallance        10
2009DIEC01    Cornelius Dieckmann      10
2009PLES01    Michał Pleskowicz        10
2007VALK01    Mats Valk                 9
2008HANK01    Kanneti Sae Han           9
2007NAKA03    Yu Nakajima               8
2009PICH01    Piti Pichedpan            8
2010RICC02    Andrew Ricci              8
2006TABU02    Yumu Tabuchi              7
2007HESS01    Rowe Hessler              6
2008SAJI01    Yu Sajima                 6
2009CHAR03    Nipat Charoenpholphant    6
2009FANH01    Haowei Fan                6
2009MORI05    Paolo Moriello            6
2010WEYE02    Sebastian Weyer           6
2007CHAN07    Harris Chan               5
2009SMAR01    Jan Smarschevski          5
2009YAUR01    Robert Yau                5
```

Sub-9s (3+ in a row, there are 19 people with 2):

```
personId      personName           streak
2009ZEMD01    Feliks Zemdegs            8
2009PLES01    Michał Pleskowicz         7
2006TABU02    Yumu Tabuchi              6
2007VALK01    Mats Valk                 4
2007VALL01    Breandan Vallance         4
2008HANK01    Kanneti Sae Han           4
2009CHAR03    Nipat Charoenpholphant    4
2009DIEC01    Cornelius Dieckmann       4
2005AKKE01    Erik Akkersdijk           3
2007HESS01    Rowe Hessler              3
2007NAKA03    Yu Nakajima               3
2009PICH01    Piti Pichedpan            3
```

Sub-8s (2+ in a row, there are >50 people with 1):

```
personId      personName           streak
2009ZEMD01    Feliks Zemdegs            3
2006TABU02    Yumu Tabuchi              2
2007VALK01    Mats Valk                 2
2009CHAR03    Nipat Charoenpholphant    2
2009DIEC01    Cornelius Dieckmann       2
```


And a little bonus, top ten sub15 and sub20 streaks:

```
sub15:
personId      personName             streak
2009KONV01    Asia Konvittayayotin      155
2005FERN01    Ravi Fernando             151
2006GUNJ01    Mitsuki Gunji             147
2006TABU02    Yumu Tabuchi              144
2008SAJI01    Yu Sajima                 132
2009CHAR03    Nipat Charoenpholphant    132
2009DIEC01    Cornelius Dieckmann       115
2008BARA01    Bence Barát               102
2007NAKA03    Yu Nakajima               101
2007VALK01    Mats Valk                  98
2009ZEMD01    Feliks Zemdegs             98

sub20:
personId      personName             streak
2008BARA01    Bence Barát               279
2005REYN01    Tim Reynolds              259
2007NAKA03    Yu Nakajima               228
2009DIEC01    Cornelius Dieckmann       226
2007POLK01    Adam Polkowski            224
2009SPRI01    Alexander Springhorn      223
2006OKAY01    Yohei Oka                 218
2009MORI05    Paolo Moriello            213
2007TAMA02    John Tamanas              193
2010UTOM01    Vincent Hartanto Utomo    192
```


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 17, 2012)

Phew just made it 

Thanks a lot qq


----------



## Riley (Aug 17, 2012)

I've asked this a long time ago, but got no response, but pretty please:

Longest streak of breaking a PB in both single and average in any event?


----------



## CRO (Aug 18, 2012)

Apparently it's impossible to get certian times using the Stackmat timer.
http://www.stefan-pochmann.info/misc/stackmat/qj_accuracy.png

Okay, but how did the winner of first round of magic here got a .98?


----------



## TMOY (Aug 18, 2012)

Maybe he got -1.02+2 
Seriously, it may have been a .93 incorrectly reported.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 18, 2012)

CRO said:


> Apparently it's impossible to get certian times using the Stackmat timer.
> http://www.stefan-pochmann.info/misc/stackmat/qj_accuracy.png
> 
> Okay, but how did the winner of first round of magic here got a .98?



Only the vast majority of used timers were this faulty. Gen 1 timers for example didn't have the problem. Don't know what timer was used there. Here's a more complete picture: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...st-please-help&p=372945&viewfull=1#post372945 and http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...st-please-help&p=372966&viewfull=1#post372966


----------



## clement (Aug 18, 2012)

Impressive difference between continents !

```
Continent      1-day competitions   Total competitions  Ratio
Europe         165                  405                 0.41
South America  30                   62                  0.48
Asia           260                  356                 0.73
Oceania        16                   21                  0.76
North America  291                  310                 0.94
```


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 18, 2012)

That reminds me... I was looking at 2 or 3 days competitions in India. Why they only hold so few events over a course of 2 or 3 days is a mystery...

Take for example DJ Speedcubing Open 2011: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...l+Results&competitionId=DJSpeedcubingOpen2011

Only a total of 18 solves per competitor was offered for a 2 day competition.

EDIT: I'm not so surprised, take a look at the schedule.

DAY 1:
TIMINGS	EVENTS
11.30-2:00	3x3 eliminators
2:30-4:00	One handed
4:30-7:00	3x3 eliminators
DAY 2:
TIMINGS	EVENTS
9.30-12:30	Blind-folded
12:30-2:00	3x3 Finals
2:00-2:30	prize distribution

I suppose it's a lack of equipment perhaps? I hope it wasn't one competitor at a time on one stackmat timer >_>


----------



## qqwref (Aug 18, 2012)

It might have been something like that... that's pretty ludicrous. Maybe they only trust the delegate to do judging or something.

edit: 2.5 hours for the 3x3 finals? That's only 80 solves... which works out to about 1:50 per solve. That's unbelievably slow even for one timer.


----------



## kbh (Aug 18, 2012)

Maybe the judge was also the scrambler?


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 18, 2012)

How many others are there like me who are in top 75 for 5x5 single, but not in top 1000 for 3x3 or OH single?


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 18, 2012)

Just one guy: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009CHOU03 (Tzu-Chun Chou). However he hasn't competed since 2010.

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008LEUN02 So Chi Leung is ranked 995 for 333 single and 1380 for OH single. But he also hasn't competed since 2010.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 19, 2012)

qqwref said:


> And a little bonus, top ten sub15 and sub20 streaks:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Oh cool. Ironically, I broke my streak of 259 sub-20s in the first 3x3 final round that I won, when I accidentally swapped two F2L corners. So I broke my losing streak at the same time as I broke that sub-20 streak. After that solve I've done another 96 sub-20 solves...that would have been a nice streak. Bence's streak is still ongoing, and dates back to Romanian Open 2010.

So, anyone want to try to make a list of the highest number of consecutive weeks with a competition? I'd like to see that list  I promise I'm not planning to compete next weekend.


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 22, 2012)

can someone do ratio of 4x4 single to 5x5 single? i think meep will be first


----------



## ThomasJE (Aug 22, 2012)

Could we have a 'medal table' for the all rankings? (E.g., for 3x3 single, Australia has gold, Japan has silver and Poland has bronze) Also, how do you get these stats?


----------



## cubernya (Aug 22, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Could we have a 'medal table' for the all rankings? (E.g., for 3x3 single, Australia has gold, Japan has silver and Poland has bronze) Also, how do you get these stats?



He downloads the WCA database and runs SQL queries on it.

I tried to upload the WCA database to the server I have running on my computer and it said it was too big  Hopefully I can get it to upload to another one I know of (that's online)


----------



## ardi4nto (Aug 22, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> That reminds me... I was looking at 2 or 3 days competitions in India. Why they only hold so few events over a course of 2 or 3 days is a mystery...
> 
> Take for example DJ Speedcubing Open 2011: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...l+Results&competitionId=DJSpeedcubingOpen2011
> 
> ...



Yup, it *IS* lack of equipment.
In Mumbai Open 2012, they only had 2 timers to handle around 80 competitors. I suggested the organizer to make the format of 3x3 Best of 2 and others events to combined final with cut-offs, otherwise we'll run out of time.

I don't know how about the previous competitions though..


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 22, 2012)

Geez... If India held a WC, it'd probably take like a year to finish >_< (Yeah I'm overexaggerating )


----------



## keyan (Aug 23, 2012)

Can we get an updated extended version of this. I'd like to see where I am before I drop off.


----------



## Kian (Aug 23, 2012)

keyan said:


> Can we get an updated extended version of this. I'd like to see where I am before I drop off.



I am also interested. I suppose you will be way down the list nowadays, though.


----------



## keyan (Aug 23, 2012)

Kian said:


> I am also interested. I suppose you will be way down the list nowadays, though.


No way, I'm still up there. Though I'm going to drop off now post-nationals. 

Another request, who has been to a lot of competitions without competing much? 
Number of rounds competed divided by number of competitions attended, ranked by lowest. For example, at US Nationals, Aaron Lester would get nine rounds. Total cumulative rounds over total competitions. 
Who would be lowest? Tyson maybe?
Edit: No, that doesn't work, it'll just be a bunch of one competition one round of 3x3 people. How to calculate what I'm asking? Lowest value of rounds/competitions for each value of competitions?


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 23, 2012)

Just found something a bit funny.

Mirek Goljan who represents Czech Republic broke/tied the FM WR twice and the FM WR was broken/tied twice in Czech Republic, but Mirek has never broken the WR in Czech Republic.


----------



## Benyó (Aug 23, 2012)

i think i had a pop in february at zonhoven open and got 22, so i failed too


----------



## Stefan (Aug 23, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> can someone do ratio of 4x4 single to 5x5 single? i think meep will be first



He's not even top 10:


```
+---------+---------+--------+-----------------------------------------+
| single4 | single5 | ratio  | personName                              |
+---------+---------+--------+-----------------------------------------+
|  549.13 |  193.71 | 2.8348 | Julio Martín Gómez Telésforo            |
|  310.40 |  152.46 | 2.0359 | Christian Paiva                         |
|  186.36 |  109.96 | 1.6948 | Forte Shinko                            |
|  345.25 |  282.15 | 1.2236 | Alexx Ailes                             |
|  140.18 |  139.71 | 1.0034 | Eduardo Lins Motta                      |
|  127.02 |  131.08 | 0.9690 | Ilya Posevkin                           |
|   98.38 |  101.59 | 0.9684 | Sumeet Agarwal                          |
|  424.68 |  452.00 | 0.9396 | Maciej Ligenza                          |
|  148.71 |  162.84 | 0.9132 | Daniel Matheson                         |
|  252.19 |  283.11 | 0.8908 | Pitsanu Mukdaprakorn (????? ??????????) |
|  102.15 |  114.84 | 0.8895 | Alexander Tran                          |
|   46.61 |   52.65 | 0.8853 | Kristopher De Asis                      |
|  230.05 |  260.44 | 0.8833 | Ilya Shevchenko                         |
|  146.30 |  170.72 | 0.8570 | Chris Hemerich                          |
|  144.75 |  168.93 | 0.8569 | Braden Rock                             |
|  324.25 |  381.97 | 0.8489 | Philip Knudsen                          |
|   55.34 |   65.56 | 0.8441 | Yi Seung-Woo (???)                      |
|  203.53 |  241.30 | 0.8435 | Bin Li (??)                             |
|  110.72 |  131.27 | 0.8435 | Lee Jung-Min                            |
|  122.30 |  145.61 | 0.8399 | Barnabé Da Cruz                         |
|  159.06 |  191.18 | 0.8320 | Tomas Macadam                           |
|  195.33 |  235.43 | 0.8297 | Jianshun Zhang (???)                    |
|   99.58 |  120.40 | 0.8271 | Lee Jin-Hyung (???)                     |
|  166.28 |  201.71 | 0.8244 | Nathaniel Rees-Haughton                 |
|   89.38 |  108.81 | 0.8214 | Drew Brads                              |
|  102.25 |  124.91 | 0.8186 | Julien Gaboriaud                        |
|  213.58 |  265.02 | 0.8059 | Ronald Großmann                         |
|  121.78 |  152.83 | 0.7968 | Pablo Cañate Morillo                    |
|   95.27 |  120.31 | 0.7919 | Tr?n Trung Hi?u                         |
|  165.77 |  210.68 | 0.7868 | Kirill Zvonilin                         |
+---------+---------+--------+-----------------------------------------+

SELECT round(s4/100,2) single4, round(s5/100,2) single5, s4/s5 ratio, personName FROM
(SELECT personName, personId, min(best) s4 FROM Results where eventId='444' and best>0 GROUP BY personId) a,
(SELECT personId, min(best) s5 FROM Results where eventId='555' and best>0 GROUP BY personId) b
WHERE a.personId=b.personId
ORDER BY 3 desc
LIMIT 30
```


----------



## Stefan (Aug 23, 2012)

keyan said:


> Can we get an updated extended version of this. I'd like to see where I am before I drop off.



How do you have 64 competitions? None of your event lists look anywhere near that long. You must be switching between events quite a lot...


```
+-------+------------------------+
| comps | personName             |
+-------+------------------------+
|    97 | Bob Burton             |
|    97 | Clément Gallet         |
|    96 | Arnaud van Galen       |
|    95 | François Courtès       |
|    87 | Ton Dennenbroek        |
|    86 | Ron van Bruchem        |
|    85 | Erik Akkersdijk        |
|    83 | Lars Vandenbergh       |
|    77 | Shelley Chang          |
|    73 | Tim Reynolds           |
|    71 | Takao Hashimoto (????) |
|    70 | Sébastien Auroux       |
|    69 | Adam Zamora            |
|    66 | Devin Corr-Robinett    |
|    64 | Chris Krueger          |
|    64 | Jeremy Fleischman      |
|    63 | Sinpei Araki (????)    |
|    63 | Jaclyn Sawler          |
|    63 | Maria Oey              |
|    59 | Dave Campbell          |
|    58 | Kian Barry             |
|    57 | István Kocza           |
|    57 | Rowe Hessler           |
|    55 | Tyson Mao (???)        |
|    52 | Anders Larsson         |
|    51 | Dan Cohen              |
|    51 | Tomasz ?o?nowski       |
|    51 | Nobuaki Suga (???)     |
|    50 | Fumiki Koseki (????)   |
|    49 | Dan Dzoan              |
|    49 | Leyan Lo               |
|    49 | Bruce Norskog          |
|    47 | Joey Gouly             |
|    47 | Rama Temmink           |
|    45 | Joël van Noort         |
|    45 | Mats Valk              |
|    44 | Gunnar Krig            |
|    44 | Olivér Perge           |
|    44 | Hanneke Rijks          |
|    43 | Lucas Garron           |
|    43 | Fabian Auroux          |
|    43 | Yohei Oka (???)        |
|    43 | Gaël Dusser            |
|    42 | Justin Jaffray         |
|    42 | Henrik Buus Aagaard    |
|    42 | Milán Baticz           |
|    42 | Bence Barát            |
|    42 | Edouard Chambon        |
|    41 | Berit Brüster          |
|    41 | Jean-Louis Mathieu     |
+-------+------------------------+

SELECT count(distinct competitionId) comps, personName
FROM Results
GROUP BY personId
ORDER BY comps desc
LIMIT 50;
```


----------



## Sebastien (Aug 23, 2012)

keyan said:


> Another request, who has been to a lot of competitions without competing much?



http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007HASH01

should be ranked quite high for this, depending on what's the minimum amount of competitions you need to attend for appearing on that list.


----------



## Meep (Aug 23, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> can someone do ratio of 4x4 single to 5x5 single? i think meep will be first



I think I'd do better with difference between singles as opposed to ratios.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 23, 2012)

Meep said:


> I think I'd do better with difference between singles as opposed to ratios.



A bit, yes.


```
+---------+---------+---------+------------------------------+
| single4 | single5 | diff    | personName                   |
+---------+---------+---------+------------------------------+
|  549.13 |  193.71 | -355.42 | Julio Martín Gómez Telésforo |
|  310.40 |  152.46 | -157.94 | Christian Paiva              |
|  186.36 |  109.96 |  -76.40 | Forte Shinko                 |
|  345.25 |  282.15 |  -63.10 | Alexx Ailes                  |
|  140.18 |  139.71 |   -0.47 | Eduardo Lins Motta           |
|   98.38 |  101.59 |    3.21 | Sumeet Agarwal               |
|  127.02 |  131.08 |    4.06 | Ilya Posevkin                |
|   46.61 |   52.65 |    6.04 | Kristopher De Asis           |
|   55.34 |   65.56 |   10.22 | Yi Seung-Woo (???)           |
|  102.15 |  114.84 |   12.69 | Alexander Tran               |
|  148.71 |  162.84 |   14.13 | Daniel Matheson              |
|   89.38 |  108.81 |   19.43 | Drew Brads                   |
|  110.72 |  131.27 |   20.55 | Lee Jung-Min                 |
|   99.58 |  120.40 |   20.82 | Lee Jin-Hyung (???)          |
|   46.33 |   67.93 |   21.60 | Yueh-Lin Tsai (???)          |
|   44.33 |   66.06 |   21.73 | Ibrahim Vajgel-Shedid        |
|   35.58 |   57.40 |   21.82 | Kevin Hays                   |
|  102.25 |  124.91 |   22.66 | Julien Gaboriaud             |
|   83.52 |  106.52 |   23.00 | Yichao Wu (???)              |
|   64.77 |   88.02 |   23.25 | Yukiko Makino (?????)        |
|  122.30 |  145.61 |   23.31 | Barnabé Da Cruz              |
|   37.50 |   61.03 |   23.53 | Micha? Halczuk               |
|   67.86 |   91.77 |   23.91 | Jingzheng Wang (???)         |
|   82.58 |  106.52 |   23.94 | Kornél Nagy-Borsy            |
|  144.75 |  168.93 |   24.18 | Braden Rock                  |
|  146.30 |  170.72 |   24.42 | Chris Hemerich               |
|   30.33 |   54.86 |   24.53 | Yu Nakajima (???)            |
|   83.72 |  108.38 |   24.66 | Efraim Westholm              |
|   88.52 |  113.30 |   24.78 | Bradley Vrooman              |
|   95.27 |  120.31 |   25.04 | Tr?n Trung Hi?u              |
+---------+---------+---------+------------------------------+

SELECT round(s4/100,2) single4, round(s5/100,2) single5, round((s5-s4)/100,2) diff, personName FROM
(SELECT personName, personId, min(best) s4 FROM Results where eventId='444' and best>0 GROUP BY personId) a,
(SELECT personId, min(best) s5 FROM Results where eventId='555' and best>0 GROUP BY personId) b
WHERE a.personId=b.personId
ORDER BY 3
LIMIT 30
```


----------



## David Zemdegs (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi,
Michal won the last world championships(3x3 - Oct 2011) with an average of 8.65.
Im curious to know, in all the competitions that have been held since then, how many people have beaten that average (rounds or finals).


----------



## Kian (Aug 24, 2012)

fazdad said:


> Hi,
> Michal won the last world championships(3x3 - Oct 2011) with an average of 8.65.
> Im curious to know, in all the competitions that have been held since then, how many people have beaten that average (rounds or finals).



http://worldcubeassociation.org/res...onId=&years=&show=100+Results&average=Average

Just by a hand count I think 14 averages have been faster since then, done by Cornelius, Rowe, Nipat, Feliks, Yumu, and Mats.



keyan said:


> No way, I'm still up there. Though I'm going to drop off now post-nationals.



Wow, I was judging from your profile and I could have never guessed you had been to 64 competitions.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 27, 2012)

No idea if this has been done before, but:

http://www.cs.columbia.edu/~ts2578/bld.html

I decided to see where I stood in the BLD world.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 27, 2012)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> No idea if this has been done before, but:
> 
> http://www.cs.columbia.edu/~ts2578/bld.html
> 
> I decided to see where I stood in the BLD world.



I suddenly have the urge to improve (you go up to sum 730, I have 737).


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 27, 2012)

I suddenly have the urge to pick up 5BLD


----------



## Stefan (Aug 27, 2012)

amostay2004 said:


> I suddenly have the urge to pick up 5BLD



Isn't he a bit too young for you?


----------



## Endgame (Aug 27, 2012)

Stefan said:


> Isn't he a bit too young for you?



I lol'd.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 27, 2012)

amostay2004 said:


> I suddenly have the urge to pick up 5BLD



witty.
s'hertogen, bosh~


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 27, 2012)

In my opinion, setting the 5x5 column at Stefan+1 for those who don't have a solve is too lenient.


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Youngest and Fastest Cubers (Age Vs. Speed)*

So I was wondering who the youngest and fastest cubers are. Other than wca's age vs speed page, which only compares for at comps, not at home, there is nothing to compare age and speed. Lol maybe I am in one of these? So correct me if I am wrong, but I believe that I might be the youungest cuber to get a:
Sub .55 2x2 Single (.53)
Sub 11.5 3x3 Average of 5 (11.43)
Sub 47 4x4 Single (46.53)
Sub 1:02 4x4 Average (1:01.xx)
Sub 1.01 Magic Average (1.00)
Sub 1 Magic Single (.961) 
Sub 1:50 Minutes for 3x3 Blindfolded (1:47.955)
4x4 Blindfolded (Overall youngest)
5x5 Blindfolded (Off by three corners yesterday, will attempt again today.)
And I am 11 years and 20 days old as of this day of this post.
The only 2 that have video proof are the sub 1 magic single (.985, not the .961); the 4BLD single, and the 1:47.955 3x3 Blindfolded. 5x5 Blindfolded will be soon! And I have many averages/singles very close to these that are on camera, so if you are really picky I can upload those to my channel, TheRubiksCard101. Thanks for helping me out, and maybe we'll find the youngest and fastest solvers for every event at one point.


----------



## cyoubx (Aug 29, 2012)

Coolster01 said:


> So I was wondering who the youngest and fastest cubers are. Other than wca's age vs speed page, which only compares for at comps, not at home, there is nothing to compare age and speed. Lol maybe I am in one of these? So correct me if I am wrong, but I believe that I might be the youungest cuber to get a:
> Sub .55 2x2 Single (.53)
> *Sub 11.5 3x3 Average of 5 (11.43)*
> Sub 47 4x4 Single (46.53)
> ...



You're also the youngest cuber to have a sub-11.44 average of 5 on 3x3. I believe.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 29, 2012)

Coolster01 said:


> So I was wondering who the youngest and fastest cubers are. Other than wca's age vs speed page, which only compares for at comps, not at home, there is nothing to compare age and speed. Lol maybe I am in one of these? So correct me if I am wrong, but I believe that I might be the youungest cuber to get a:
> Sub .55 2x2 Single (.53)
> Sub 11.5 3x3 Average of 5 (11.43)
> Sub 47 4x4 Single (46.53)
> ...



I'm thinking Bernett Orlando?
I know for sure he could do 5BLD at last 5 years ago, not sure how old he is now.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 29, 2012)

Coolster01 said:


> So I was wondering who the youngest and fastest cubers are. Other than wca's age vs speed page, which only compares for at comps, not at home, there is nothing to compare age and speed. Lol maybe I am in one of these? So correct me if I am wrong, but I believe that I might be the youungest cuber to get a:
> Sub .55 2x2 Single (.53)
> Sub 11.5 3x3 Average of 5 (11.43)
> Sub 47 4x4 Single (46.53)
> ...



I have this feeling you don't really care about how fast anyone else is. You just want to brag about your semi-decent times.


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 29, 2012)

```

```



Rubiks560 said:


> I have this feeling you don't really care about how fast anyone else is. You just want to brag about your semi-decent times.



Naaah. I was looking for young cubers or some people that knew young cubers because you can't find them with wca usually


antoineccantin said:


> I'm thinking Bernett Orlando?
> I know for sure he could do 5BLD at last 5 years ago, not sure how old he is now.


That is exactly what I have wondered - when Bernett got his first success. I know he got his first official 4 and 5BLD successes at 11 yrs 6 months.



cyoubx said:


> You're also the youngest cuber to have a sub-11.44 average of 5 on 3x3. I believe.



I don't get it lol. Is that supposed to be a joke or what?

EDIT: I completely forgot about double posting :fp


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 29, 2012)

Coolster01 said:


> Sub .55 2x2 Single (.53)
> Sub 11.5 3x3 Average of 5 (11.43)
> Sub 47 4x4 Single (46.53)
> Sub 1:02 4x4 Average (1:01.xx)
> ...



Why so specific? It really does look like you just want (insignificant) things something to brag about. IMO, the only significant part of your post was that you might be the youngest person to solve a 4x4 BLD.


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 30, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> Why so specific? It really does look like you just want (insignificant) things something to brag about. IMO, the only significant part of your post was that you might be the youngest person to solve a 4x4 BLD.



I was being specific just in case somebody said "i am sub 50 too" but they really aren't equal to or as fast as me. I might as well say at least my speed, but that sounds kind of selfish in a way. And I can personally gaurantee I wasn't bragging. I was looking at age vs speed and thought about making an "unofficial" age vs page. If you don't have anything to say about knowing some young cubers, don't post here. That's all, I am not forcing you to read this because I am "bragging."


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 30, 2012)

Coolster01 said:


> I was being specific just in case somebody said "i am sub 50 too" but they really aren't equal to or as fast as me. I might as well say at least my speed, but that sounds kind of selfish in a way. And I can personally gaurantee I wasn't bragging.


That's definitely not the way I (and many others) see it, but I'll take you word for it. 

If you're interested in when Bernett got his first 4BLD success, you could just personally ask him or his father.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 30, 2012)

Coolster01 said:


> If you don't have anything to say about knowing some young cubers, don't post here.



You do realise you just said that to a mod?


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 30, 2012)

Coolster01 said:


> I was being specific just in case somebody said "i am sub 50 too" but they really aren't equal to or as fast as me. I might as well say at least my speed, but that sounds kind of selfish in a way. And I can personally gaurantee I wasn't bragging. I was looking at age vs speed and thought about making an "unofficial" age vs page. If you don't have anything to say about knowing some young cubers, don't post here. That's all, I am not forcing you to read this because I am "bragging."



No one cares about unofficial stats, though. I could say I'm one of the youngest sub-10 Skewb solvers, but no one would give a damn.


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 30, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> You do realise you just said that to a mod?



Whoops.

Side Note: I am done with speedsolving.com. Goodbye



Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> No one cares about unofficial stats, though. I could say I'm one of the youngest sub-10 Skewb solvers, but no one would give a damn.



I would care. But seriously I am no longer arguing.


----------



## Bob (Aug 30, 2012)

Coolster01 said:


> I would care. But seriously I am no longer arguing.



To be fair, not "no one," but instead *almost no one *cares about about unofficial times because it's just taking somebody else's word for it. I could say that I have gotten a sub-8 3x3 average, but there's really no evidence to support it. An unofficial age vs. speed page would be practically meaningless. There is a reason why the unofficial pages on speedcubing.com died out. A lot of it had to do with the lack of integrity of those results. There was no way to verify unofficial results.


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 30, 2012)

Coolster01 said:


> So I was wondering who the youngest and fastest cubers are. Other than wca's age vs speed page, which only compares for at comps, not at home, there is nothing to compare age and speed. Lol maybe I am in one of these? So correct me if I am wrong, but I believe that I might be the youungest cuber to get a:
> Sub .55 2x2 Single (.53)
> Sub 11.5 3x3 Average of 5 (11.43)
> Sub 47 4x4 Single (46.53)
> ...



I honestly hope you grow up soon...

Age has almost nothing to do with speed.


----------



## shelley (Aug 31, 2012)

Bob said:


> To be fair, not "no one," but instead *almost no one *cares about about unofficial times because it's just taking somebody else's word for it. I could say that I have gotten a sub-8 3x3 average, but there's really no evidence to support it. An unofficial age vs. speed page would be practically meaningless. There is a reason why the unofficial pages on speedcubing.com died out. A lot of it had to do with the lack of integrity of those results. There was no way to verify unofficial results.



Finally someone points out the obvious.


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 3, 2012)

Top 1000 people and top 1000 results are now options for viewing rankings on the WCA site


----------



## Bob (Sep 3, 2012)

Evan Liu said:


> Top 1000 people and top 1000 results are now options for viewing rankings on the WCA site



...instead of All people and All results.


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 3, 2012)

Bob said:


> ...instead of All people and All results.


All results was not an option before, but yes, thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Bob (Sep 3, 2012)

Evan Liu said:


> All results was not an option before, but yes, thanks for clarifying.


whoops! you're right, good catch.


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 3, 2012)

All results WAS an option before.

I like the 1000 results option but I'd like "the all results" to still be an option.


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 3, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> All results WAS an option before.
> 
> I like the 1000 results option but I'd like "the all results" to still be an option.


Before: 100 Persons, All Persons, By Region, 100 Results (Image of Google's cache from just yesterday: http://i.imgur.com/xw1TO.png)
Now: 100 Persons, 1000 Persons, By Region, 100 Results, 1000 Results

All Results was never an option. You may be getting confused between All Persons and All Results, which we have been distinguishing in the last few posts.


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 3, 2012)

Evan Liu said:


> All Results was never an option. You may be getting confused between All Persons and All Results, which we have been distinguishing in the last few posts.



You are correct, I was referring to all persons indeed.
And I should have read more carefully, Silly me 

I still want All persons back though.
I found it nice that I could see which people have similar times as myself.

Now I can no longer do this unless I make the top 1000 (or download the WCA results database-)


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 3, 2012)

Well this is a pain. Any particular reason All persons was removed? For some events (3x3, 2x2) The vast majority of people now cannot see where they stack up in the world against others around their speed. (It also breaks my sum of ranks script, but that's kind of arbitary :b 

EDIT: Nevermind, it can still be accessed, just by putting '&show=All%2BPersons' in the URL instead of '&show=100%2BPersons' or whatever it says. So why has the choice for it been removed?


----------



## ryo (Sep 3, 2012)

A competition where I've been to had two winners last week, I think this never happened before in WCA history (at least for 3x3).

Antoine Piau and Jules Desjardin win Galeries Lafayette Open 2012

Rubik's Cube :
1	Antoine Piau	10.13 11.40 France	12.08 12.40 10.13 11.03 11.09
Jules Desjardin	10.13 11.40 France	11.31 13.27 10.13 11.96 10.93

If someone want to check if I'm right, thanks !


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 3, 2012)

I did this manually, so a may have miscounted, but I think this is right:

The cuber with the most sub-3 official 2x2 averages is Feliks Zemdegs, with 15. In equal 2nd are Christopher Olson, and me (Cameron Stollery), with 14 each.  _And_, we all have a 2.99.


----------



## brunovervoort (Sep 3, 2012)

ryo said:


> A competition where I've been to had two winners last week, I think this never happened before in WCA history (at least for 3x3).
> 
> Antoine Piau and Jules Desjardin win Galeries Lafayette Open 2012
> 
> ...



This is so cool  Two winners!


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 3, 2012)

I want to know who is the fastest scrambler for each event.


----------



## ThomasJE (Sep 3, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> I want to know who is the fastest scrambler for each event.



They don't keep records for fast scramblers.

Anyway, if someone could do a medal table (countries) for all records, that would be cool.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 3, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Well this is a pain. Any particular reason All persons was removed?



Some pages were huuuge, I found top 1000 more interesting, it made the introduction of "1000 Results" consistent, and if people really want all results for further analysis, they can download the export.



MaeLSTRoM said:


> For some events (3x3, 2x2) The vast majority of people now cannot see where they stack up in the world against others around their speed.



Everybody's ranks are at the top of their person page.



MaeLSTRoM said:


> (It also breaks my sum of ranks script, but that's kind of arbitary :b



You're just doing that for UK, right? The UK doesn't have nearly 1000 cubers.



MaeLSTRoM said:


> Nevermind, it can still be accessed, just by putting '&show=All%2BPersons' in the URL



Good catch, I forgot to take that out 

Alright, alright, I'll reconsider it.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 3, 2012)

Stefan said:


> Some pages were huuuge, I found top 1000 more interesting, it made the introduction of "1000 Results" consistent, and if people really want all results for further analysis, they can download the export.



Does it matter if the pages are huge? Surely that problem falls on the person accessing the page?



Stefan said:


> Everybody's ranks are at the top of their person page.



Yeah but I meant if I wanted to see how far ahead the next hundred ranks was (e.g. person at 1546 wants to know where 1500 is) or who is at the same speed as me, it now is a lot harder.



Stefan said:


> You're just doing that for UK, right? The UK doesn't have nearly 1000 cubers.



No, it was for everyone, but I just did it to see if I could, doesnt really bother me :b



Stefan said:


> Good catch, I forgot to take that out
> 
> Alright, alright, I'll reconsider it.





On the subject of using the export, are there any instructions on how to set it up anywhere?


----------



## oranjules (Sep 3, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Yeah but I meant if I wanted to see how far ahead the next hundred ranks was (e.g. person at 1546 wants to know where 1500 is) or who is at the same speed as me, it now is a lot harder.


Maybe it would be possible to search someone, and to see the 100/200/n persons around him.



MaeLSTRoM said:


> On the subject of using the export, are there any instructions on how to set it up anywhere?



It's an SQL database, so if you know how to use SQL, it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 3, 2012)

I do not now SQL and sorting / filtering in excell doesn't quite cut it....


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Sep 3, 2012)

http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#most_competitions

Congrats Clément!


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 3, 2012)

Tim Reynolds said:


> http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#most_competitions
> 
> Congrats Clément!



Nice!!
Earlier today it was still at 99 so I expected it to take another week or so


----------



## Stefan (Sep 3, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> Nice!!
> Earlier today it was still at 99 so I expected it to take another week or so



And yesterday it was still 98. He went to two competitions this weekend. I guess he really wanted to be the first.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 3, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Does it matter if the pages are huge? Surely that problem falls on the person accessing the page?



The server also has to produce and send more. But I admit I don't know whether it's a problem.

I might calculate some statistics later...



MaeLSTRoM said:


> No, it was for everyone



Then I think you really should have used the export instead. I don't understand why you didn't. Please explain.



MaeLSTRoM said:


> of using the export, are there any instructions on how to set it up anywhere?



Right on the export page:


> SQL: WCA_export767_20120903.sql.zip (9.2 MB)
> SQL statements, for import into SQL databases.
> 
> TSV: WCA_export767_20120903.tsv.zip (8.6 MB)
> Tab-separated values, for spreadsheets in OpenOffice.org, Excel, etc.



Do you really need more instructions than that? If you run an SQL database, just import the SQL. If not, you should find the TSV easy to use (especially easier than parsing our html pages) in your own program or in OpenOffice.org, Excel, etc.


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Sep 3, 2012)

Stefan said:


> And yesterday it was still 98. He went to two competitions this weekend. I guess he really wanted to be the first.


There were 2 competitions in France this week-end, not far from each other, so we were a few to do that.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 3, 2012)

Stefan said:


> Then I think you really should have used the export instead. I don't understand why you didn't. Please explain.



To be honest, I don't know. I just decided that the easiest way for me to do it would be to parse the HTML pages. I did it more to train my programming than to be useful.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 3, 2012)

Well, check these out and tell me what you think 
WCA_export_Persons.tsv
WCA_export_RanksSingle.tsv
WCA_export_RanksAverage.tsv
(or WCA_export_Results.tsv if you prefer)


----------



## Stefan (Sep 3, 2012)

Alright, "All Persons" is back. At least for now. I'm hoping that the new "1000 Persons" is better for most people so they'll use that instead.

But Chris, still do check out the tsv-files.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 3, 2012)

Stefan said:


> Alright, "All Persons" is back. At least for now. I'm hoping that the new "1000 Persons" is better for most people so they'll use that instead.
> 
> But Chris, still do check out the tsv-files.



Yep, I will do as soon as I get either office programs or SQL server on this new laptop... I'm doign badly at catching up to where my old laptop was on programs. I did look at the tsv files in notepad though, and although it kind of crashed, it looks a lot easier to deal with. not sure how to seperate lines though? They seem to just follow on?


----------



## Stefan (Sep 3, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Yep, I will do as soon as I get either office programs or SQL server on this new laptop... I'm doign badly at catching up to where my old laptop was on programs. I did look at the tsv files in notepad though, and although it kind of crashed, it looks a lot easier to deal with. not sure how to seperate lines though? They seem to just follow on?



That's because notepad is dumb and only knows DOS line endings. Just open it with a modern text editor.


----------



## Bob (Sep 4, 2012)

Stefan said:


> That's because notepad is dumb and only knows DOS line endings. Just open it with a modern text editor.



like what?


----------



## Stefan (Sep 4, 2012)

Bob said:


> like what?



Like... not notepad.

Any with a green "Newline conversion" field here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_text_editors#Basic_features


----------



## Bob (Sep 4, 2012)

Stefan said:


> Like... not notepad.
> 
> Any with a green "Newline conversion" field here:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_text_editors#Basic_features



Thanks


----------



## Stefan (Sep 4, 2012)

Even wordpad works.

So really pretty much any that you would use, except notepad. But if you don't have one yet and want a suggestion, I'm using Notepad++ and have been using PSPad before and I like both (don't know which one I like better).


----------



## Bob (Sep 4, 2012)

Stefan said:


> Even wordpad works.
> 
> So really pretty much any that you would use, except notepad. But if you don't have one yet and want a suggestion, I'm using Notepad++ and have been using PSPad before and I like both (don't know which one I like better).



Funny. I downloaded Notepad++ just before you posted.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 4, 2012)

You must be bulimic.


----------



## vcuber13 (Sep 4, 2012)

some canadian rankings
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ak-T4fS-gRDLdDduT2hVcTBhNUcxY2E3cmRXeU1Ga0E


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 4, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> some canadian rankings
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ak-T4fS-gRDLdDduT2hVcTBhNUcxY2E3cmRXeU1Ga0E



Greg is still almost top 20 

You should update that after WOF


----------



## vcuber13 (Sep 4, 2012)

he is top 20, the first row is headings

i plan to


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Sep 4, 2012)

Stefan said:


> Do you really need more instructions than that? If you run an SQL database, just import the SQL. If not, you should find the TSV easy to use (especially easier than parsing our html pages) in your own program or in OpenOffice.org, Excel, etc.



I used Java cuz Stefan didn't reply to my email and I'm afraid to spam him


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 4, 2012)

Tim Reynolds said:


> http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#most_competitions
> 
> Congrats Clément!



Wow, yes - congratulations!

And Arnaud was really breathing down his neck on that one, huh?  Since Zonhoven, Arnaud: 13, Clément: 11. I bet Arnaud is not happy about it - it looks like he was trying hard to be first.


----------



## Sebastien (Sep 4, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> Wow, yes - congratulations!
> 
> And Arnaud was really breathing down his neck on that one, huh?  Since Zonhoven, Arnaud: 13, Clément: 11. I bet Arnaud is not happy about it - it looks like he was trying hard to be first.



Not so hard eventually 

He will reach a 100 as well then in 2 weeks.

What bothers me for now is, that I am Top 10 now for the 2nd time already but I have never appeared in that list on the statistics page


----------



## Stefan (Sep 4, 2012)

Ilkyoo Choi said:


> I used Java cuz Stefan didn't reply to my email and I'm afraid to spam him



Oops, sorry, I either missed that one or didn't have enough time at the time and then forgot it 

You asked for a query to do the sum of ranks, my short answer is that we don't just do it with a query but with some extra PHP code (though that has to do with our output and I don't know how necessary it is and how easy/hard it would be to do with just a query).


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Sep 4, 2012)

Stefan said:


> Oops, sorry, I either missed that one or didn't have enough time at the time and then forgot it
> 
> You asked for a query to do the sum of ranks, my short answer is that we don't just do it with a query but with some extra PHP code (though that has to do with our output and I don't know how necessary it is and how easy/hard it would be to do with just a query).



No worries. Since I couldn't get an SQL query to work, I just downloaded the database as a TSV, parsed it using a Java program, and programmed it in a language I'm confortable with


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Sep 4, 2012)

Ilkyoo Choi said:


> No worries. Since I couldn't get an SQL query to work, I just downloaded the database as a TSV, parsed it using a Java program, and programmed it in a language I'm confortable with



so.... java?


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Sep 4, 2012)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> so.... java?



For one of my programs, yes.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 4, 2012)

Funny competition:
http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?allResults=All+Results&competitionId=TibetOpen2012


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 4, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> Funny competition:
> http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?allResults=All+Results&competitionId=TibetOpen2012



what the ****


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 4, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> Funny competition:
> http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?allResults=All+Results&competitionId=TibetOpen2012



WTF only 3x3 and magic WOW


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 4, 2012)

Domination at the bottom of the magic world rankings


----------



## Kian (Sep 4, 2012)

In a few months it will be as if the competition consisted of 15 official solves.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 4, 2012)

Kian said:


> In a few months it will be as if the competition consisted of 15 official solves.



Only 14 solves, the winner of 3x3 DNFd a solve.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 4, 2012)

Kian said:


> In a few months it will be as if the competition consisted of 15 official solves.



http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=AmagasakiOpen2009
Note the last event.


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 4, 2012)

Stefan said:


> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=AmagasakiOpen2009
> Note the last event.



woah, megaminx used to be a mo3 event? Never knew that


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Sep 5, 2012)

uberCuber said:


> woah, megaminx used to be a mo3 event? Never knew that



4x4 used to be a mo3 event.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 5, 2012)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> 4x4 used to be a mo3 event.



Pyraminx used to be best of 1.


----------



## vcuber13 (Sep 5, 2012)

uberCuber said:


> woah, megaminx used to be a mo3 event? Never knew that



it was switched in the 2011 regs i think


----------



## Bob (Sep 5, 2012)

OH was mean of 3, also.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Sep 5, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> Pyraminx used to be best of 1.



Well, you can still do that if you want.



vcuber13 said:


> it was switched in the 2011 regs i think



2010, actually.


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 5, 2012)

Interesting Delegate.

At first I thought she did not participate in 3x3 to not demotivate the locals (who are obviously quite new to speedcubing).
Then I checked her profile: she doesn't have any official 3x3 results 

Still: awesome comp!
Spreading cubing all over the world!


----------



## vcuber13 (Sep 5, 2012)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> 2010, actually.



TOSp 2010 was mo3 so i assumed it was changed for 2011


----------



## Pro94 (Sep 5, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> Funny competition:
> http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?allResults=All+Results&competitionId=TibetOpen2012



Am I the only one who thinks names are stuck with surnames?


----------



## Renslay (Sep 5, 2012)

If I remember well, there are people who faster with 3x3 than 2x2. Is there any other odd speed comparisons? Like, is there any who faster with OH rather than 2H? (At least officially  ) What about 4x4-5x5 or 3x3 BLD - 3x3, etc. comparisons?


----------



## vcuber13 (Sep 5, 2012)

breandan is faster at 3x3 than 2x2
4x4/5x5 was like 2 pages back
haiyan is faster at 3bld than 3x3


----------



## Forte (Sep 6, 2012)

Pro94 said:


> Am I the only one who thinks names are stuck with surnames?



I could see them only having one name; Tibet doesn't feel too mainstream.
HIPSTER TIBET


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 8, 2012)

I want to know the comps. that had just a curtain puzzle.
EX.Just magic and Master magic, just bigcubes, just BLD, just 3x3 OH and Feet, and so on.


----------



## vcuber13 (Sep 8, 2012)

go to the comp page on the wca and select the event


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 8, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> go to the comp page on the wca and select the event



Ya but that will give me all the comps that had that event I want narrow it down to certain comps.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 8, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> I want to know the comps. that had just a curtain puzzle.
> EX.Just magic and Master magic, just bigcubes, just BLD, just 3x3 OH and Feet, and so on.



Not quite what you're asking for (which isn't clear enough), but here are the single-event competitions:

*3x3x3*
ApogeeOpen2011, AthensOpen2010, BangaloreOpen2011, BasauriOpen2009, CaltechWinter2004, ChennaiCubeChallenge2009, DiscoveryWinter2009, DutchOpen2003, France2004, HenanCountryside2012, HotSpringFestival2012, IsraelOpen2010, JRCAHokuriku2009, JRCAKansaiSpring2009, KanazawaOpen2007, KansaiNewYear2011, KennedyMiddleFall2004, MumbaiChallenge2010, NiseiWeek2009, NiseiWeek2012, NSMThailand2009, Petrosains2011, SanDiegoScience2009, Spain2004, WC1982, XianSpring2011

*3x3x3 fewest moves*
ChinaFM2011Beijing, ChinaFM2011Guangzhou, ChinaFM2011Shanghai, ChinaFM2011Shenyang, ChinaFM2011Xian, ChinaFM2011Zhengzhou, JavaFMCCubeDay2010, PKUFM2012, PKUFMC2010

*Pyraminx*
ChiayiPyraminx2009, TaichungPyraminx2009, TaipeiPyraminx2009


```
SELECT eventIds, group_concat(competitionId) FROM
(SELECT competitionId, count(distinct eventId) eventCtr, group_concat(distinct eventId) eventIds
FROM Results
GROUP BY competitionId) tmp
WHERE eventCtr=1
GROUP BY eventIds
```


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks Stefan


----------



## vcuber13 (Sep 8, 2012)

i misread what you had


----------



## rubiksarlen (Sep 9, 2012)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=TibetOpen2012


----------



## qqwref (Sep 9, 2012)

The thing that really confuses me is that 常方圆 (Fangyuan Chang) took consistently over 4 seconds in the Magic whereas he is usually much faster. In fact he's never had a competition before where he didn't at least get one sub-3. I almost wonder if there was some kind of weird circumstance at play in the whole competition, like everyone was blind or something.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Sep 9, 2012)

qqwref said:


> The thing that really confuses me is that 常方圆 (Fangyuan Chang) took consistently over 4 seconds in the Magic whereas he is usually much faster. In fact he's never had a competition before where he didn't at least get one sub-3. I almost wonder if there was some kind of weird circumstance at play in the whole competition, like everyone was blind or something.



And I just realized he doesn't even do 3x3!


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 9, 2012)

It's she.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Sep 9, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> It's she.



 And now that you mentioned that, I just realized that the winner of 3x3 is also a female


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Sep 9, 2012)

Is that weird?


----------



## Sebastien (Sep 9, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=TibetOpen2012



This was already posted only 25 posts earlier.



Hippolyte!!! said:


> Is that weird?



I wouldn't call this weird, but it's quite obvious that most competitions are won by male competitors.


----------



## cubernya (Sep 9, 2012)

Speaking of which, how many competitions were won by females (and in percentage, if possible)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 10, 2012)

qqwref said:


> The thing that really confuses me is that 常方圆 (Fangyuan Chang) took consistently over 4 seconds in the Magic whereas he is usually much faster. In fact he's never had a competition before where he didn't at least get one sub-3. I almost wonder if there was some kind of weird circumstance at play in the whole competition, like everyone was blind or something.



I wonder if this was a competition populated entirely by people she taught to solve. Perhaps she was slow because she taught a slower method, like the pure flipping method (no twists), and she decided to solve it with the same method she taught everyone else (just for fun).

I ran a non-official competition at my house after teaching a class to a number of kids just a few weeks before one of our official Indiana competitions. If I had already been a delegate at the time, perhaps I could have done something similar (only with 3x3x3 instead of Magic). As I recall, we had 13 competitors, so it would have been potentially legitimate. If I had done that, I would have been tempted to do my 3x3x3 solves BLD (Haiyan style) (except slower ). (As it was, I didn't compete.)


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Sep 10, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> I wonder if this was a competition populated entirely by people she taught to solve.



This is what I did at the Carnegie Mellon competitions, except I had Pittsburgh born Jason and Dan as well.


----------



## bamilan (Sep 10, 2012)

What about average number of podiums? (number of podiums / number of competitions)
Interested in top-100.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 10, 2012)

To add to that, what about percentage of podiums reached per competition?


----------



## Kian (Sep 10, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> I wonder if this was a competition populated entirely by people she taught to solve. Perhaps she was slow because she taught a slower method, like the pure flipping method (no twists), and she decided to solve it with the same method she taught everyone else (just for fun).
> 
> I ran a non-official competition at my house after teaching a class to a number of kids just a few weeks before one of our official Indiana competitions. If I had already been a delegate at the time, perhaps I could have done something similar (only with 3x3x3 instead of Magic). As I recall, we had 13 competitors, so it would have been potentially legitimate. If I had done that, I would have been tempted to do my 3x3x3 solves BLD (Haiyan style) (except slower ). (As it was, I didn't compete.)



You are correct. Fangyuan taught some children at an orphanage to solve and held the competition for them.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 10, 2012)

Kian said:


> You are correct. Fangyuan taught some children at an orphanage to solve and held the competition for them.



Aww, what a sweet story!


----------



## Sebastien (Sep 11, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> Aww, what a sweet story!



And you were even correct with the pure flipping method!


----------



## Stefan (Sep 11, 2012)

Stefan said:


> You must be bulimic.



(just in case that wasn't clear: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WG6Jg17Ouus)


----------



## Pro94 (Sep 16, 2012)

Can someone make a list of oldest standing NRs?


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 16, 2012)

Pro94 said:


> Can someone make a list of oldest standing NRs?



http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=1982BORS01
http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2004GARC01


----------



## Kian (Sep 16, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=1982BORS01



That one is going to be tough to beat.


----------



## Pro94 (Sep 16, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=1982BORS01
> http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2004GARC01



Ty.
Not sure how to count Jozsef record. Now it's unbeatable, so maybe it should be counted as NR until dissolution of Yugoslavia (which is over 20 years).


----------



## ThomasJE (Sep 16, 2012)

Pro94 said:


> Ty.
> Not sure how to count Jozsef record. Now it's unbeatable, so maybe it should be counted as NR until dissolution of Yugoslavia (which is over 20 years).



Or, see if the countries that were Yugoslavia have NR's that beat that.


----------



## TMOY (Sep 17, 2012)

Of course they have. The current "ex-Yugoslavian record" is 7.93 by Jure Gregorc (Slovenia).


----------



## qqwref (Sep 17, 2012)

According to the WCA definition of a country, Yugoslavia doesn't count and thus the NR disappeared when the country did. His country rank should be blank since he hasn't switched to an existing country. We could try to get in contact with Joszef but knowing what happened to other 1980s cubers this may be very difficult.


----------



## Kian (Sep 17, 2012)

qqwref said:


> According to the WCA definition of a country, Yugoslavia doesn't count and thus the NR disappeared when the country did. His country rank should be blank since he hasn't switched to an existing country. We could try to get in contact with Joszef but knowing what happened to other 1980s cubers this may be very difficult.



I imagine someone could deduce what former Yugoslav republic he is probably a member of by last name, but yes, obviously there's no way to be sure and contacting him would likely be a problem.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 17, 2012)

Given the region, I wouldn't want to assume such things. A mistake could potentially be very offensive.


----------



## Kian (Sep 17, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Given the region, I wouldn't want to assume such things. A mistake could potentially be very offensive.



Oh, yes. I would absolutely not suggest changing without his knowledge. That would be bad. I was just suggesting that we could likely have a pretty good idea of where he was from.


----------



## cubernya (Sep 18, 2012)

One idea: For anybody whose country has split (such as Josef), rather than keeping the country in the database, couldn't we put "Stateless" under country? This obviously wouldn't even by only for people whose country has split, but also including those who have no citizenship.


----------



## TMOY (Sep 18, 2012)

I think we should at least be consistent. For Worlds 1982 Jozsef Borsos is counted as competing for Yugoslavia, but Jessica Fridrich is counted as competing for Czech Republic, a country which didn't exist yet (the split of Czechoslovakia happened in 1993). That's a bit weird.

And what about country which have merged ? Roland Brinkmann is counted as competing for Germany, but with the same logic, it should be either West Germany or East Germany.


----------



## Kian (Sep 18, 2012)

I just realized that, with an average of 13.19, I am no longer in the top 100 in the United States. That is ridiculous.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 18, 2012)

Kian said:


> I just realized that, with an average of 13.19, I am no longer in the top 100 in the United States. That is ridiculous.



Twice upon a time I was proud German champion with 16.xy averages. Now with 12.73 I'm ranked 41. Welcome to 2012.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 18, 2012)

Stefan said:


> Twice upon a time I was proud German champion with averages around 16 seconds. Now with 12.73 I'm ranked 41. Welcome to 2012.



I know that I'm pretty new to cubing, but I'm pretty sure around this time last year a sub-15 average was top 1000 in the world. Now you need sub-14. Although that's only a second, its quite a large amount of people getting fast . 3x3 is quickly becoming my worst event.

Actually, could we have a graph of what average top 100/1000 was since the start of 2008? (Or whatever timescale you feel would give a nice graph  )


----------



## Stefan (Sep 18, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Actually, could we have a graph of what average top 100/1000 was since the start of 2008? (Or whatever timescale you feel would give a nice graph  )



I've actually been working on something like that, but it's not finished yet. Here's a preview:


----------



## Bob (Sep 19, 2012)

Pretty nice curve for #100


----------



## nickvu2 (Sep 19, 2012)

Bob said:


> Pretty nice curve for #100


I'd like to see a trend line extended into the future!


----------



## cubernya (Sep 19, 2012)

TMOY said:


> I think we should at least be consistent. For Worlds 1982 Jozsef Borsos is counted as competing for Yugoslavia, but Jessica Fridrich is counted as competing for Czech Republic, a country which didn't exist yet (the split of Czechoslovakia happened in 1993). That's a bit weird.
> 
> And what about country which have merged ? Roland Brinkmann is counted as competing for Germany, but with the same logic, it should be either West Germany or East Germany.



For Worlds 82, Fridrich is counted as competing for Czechoslovakia. It was updated because she competed later, something Borsos didn't do. We could've easily determined that Roland Brinkmann should be counted for Germany, since East and West Germany merged, which is clear which country they should go to. For a split, there are multiple options and the only way to know for sure is if they compete again (like Fridrich)

By the way: If I had to take an educated guess as to which modern country Borsos had citizenship in, I would say Serbia, and can almost guarantee it's not Bosnia and Herzegovina


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Sep 27, 2012)

What is the average age of a cuber, a male cuber, and a female cuber?


----------



## Stefan (Sep 27, 2012)

spyr0th3dr4g0n said:


> What is the average age of a cuber, a male cuber, and a female cuber?



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?38499-Age-of-speedcubing-community


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 1, 2012)

can someone do the sq1 to 3x3 ratio again i cant find it, and i would like to see if/where im on it


----------



## Bob (Oct 2, 2012)

In this thread, Alan pointed out that a different person won each of the 12 events held at Princeton Fall 2012.

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?32976-Princeton-Fall-2012&p=787322&viewfull=1#post787322

What is the most events held in which this has happened? How many times has this even happened at all?


----------



## Stefan (Oct 5, 2012)

Stefan said:


> Here's a preview:



Alright, I'm gonna finish this now. Here's the current preview:
http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/misc/evolution/


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2012)

Cool fact I just noticed as I tried out this stat visualizer:

2010 started with a NAR single of 8.91 seconds and ended with a NAR average of 8.91 seconds. Both set by Rowe Hessler.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 6, 2012)

Stefan said:


> Alright, I'm gonna finish this now. Here's the current preview:
> http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/misc/evolution/



It's finished now, and as for an odd thing, you can see 2x2 is the only event where top 100 single beats the average world record. Looks like pyraminx or one-handed might be next.


----------



## Ton (Oct 6, 2012)

Well 3x3 is going to flatline

How much work is it to create an age category 3x3 , e.g. top 10 age 0-10 , 10-20, 20-30 , 40+


----------



## Stefan (Oct 6, 2012)

Ton said:


> age category 3x3 , e.g. top 10 age 0-10 , 10-20, 20-30 , 40+



That seems rather meaningless.


----------



## Czery (Oct 6, 2012)

Bob said:


> In this thread, Alan pointed out that a different person won each of the 12 events held at Princeton Fall 2012.
> 
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?32976-Princeton-Fall-2012&p=787322&viewfull=1#post787322
> 
> What is the most events held in which this has happened? How many times has this even happened at all?



I'm pretty sure this is the first time it's happened at all. 

I can't say for sure though.


----------



## Evan Liu (Oct 6, 2012)

Czery said:


> I'm pretty sure this is the first time it's happened at all.
> 
> I can't say for sure though.


A simple counterexample would be competitions with only one event...
A couple examples: Java FMC Cube Day 2010, Petrosains 2011
This one has two events: Tibet Open 2012 
(The links are from Google's cache since the WCA pages aren't displaying anything at the moment.)


----------



## Czery (Oct 6, 2012)

Evan Liu said:


> A simple counterexample would be competitions with only one event...
> A couple examples: Java FMC Cube Day 2010, Petrosains 2011
> This one has two events: Tibet Open 2012
> (The links are from Google's cache since the WCA pages aren't displaying anything at the moment.)



I was assuming that he meant competitions with more than one event.


----------



## Evan Liu (Oct 6, 2012)

Czery said:


> I was assuming that he meant competitions with more than one event.


Yeah, I anticipated that, which is why I provided an example with two events as well.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 7, 2012)

Bob said:


> In this thread, Alan pointed out that a different person won each of the 12 events held at Princeton Fall 2012.
> 
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?32976-Princeton-Fall-2012&p=787322&viewfull=1#post787322
> 
> What is the most events held in which this has happened? How many times has this even happened at all?



Previously I found [post=744463]these[/post] and PF2012 seems to be the only comp above nine. There seem to be 81 with nobody winning more than one event, out of which 43 had more than one event.


----------



## BlueDevil (Oct 7, 2012)

I know this is a lot to ask for, but the sum of all average ranks for every person in the database (thought I guess it would be fine to leave out people who only do 3x3 - if that makes it easier). And if somebody does this, can you put rank numbers next to each person's name (their rank based on the sum).

Thanks!


----------



## Evan Liu (Oct 7, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> I know this is a lot to ask for, but the sum of all average ranks for every person in the database (thought I guess it would be fine to leave out people who only do 3x3 - if that makes it easier). And if somebody does this, can you put rank numbers next to each person's name (their rank based on the sum).
> 
> Thanks!





Evan Liu said:


> Updated the sum of single and average ranks documents. The database export currently available is that of August 6th, so it doesn't contain results from Guiyang, Hefei, or Ha Noi (and as with before, does not include the magics). It does contain US Nationals results, of course.
> I'm now 32nd for single and 34th for average.
> 
> 
> ...


I've already done this (and for single ranks too). First two links have WCA IDs, second two have names instead.
It was last updated after Nationals, though. The earliest I would want to update again is next week (i.e. after Euros), but only if I have time to do it.


----------



## BlueDevil (Oct 7, 2012)

Evan Liu said:


> I've already done this (and for single ranks too). First two links have WCA IDs, second two have names instead.
> It was last updated after Nationals, though. The earliest I would want to update again is next week (i.e. after Euros), but only if I have time to do it.



oh, ok. thanks! I look forward to one with updated results


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 7, 2012)

Evan Liu said:


> I've already done this (and for single ranks too). First two links have WCA IDs, second two have names instead.
> It was last updated after Nationals, though. The earliest I would want to update again is next week (i.e. after Euros), but only if I have time to do it.



I'm sure I've asked this before, but are there any plans to put sum of ranks on to people's WCA ID page?


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 17, 2012)

The second BLD scramble of the first round at Euro 2012 had 4 NRs set on it (counting the WR). Is that the most NRs ever set on one scramble?

EDIT: Counting ERs and the WR, there were 107 NRs by my count. That's insane!


----------



## F perm (Oct 17, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> The second BLD scramble of the first round at Euro 2012 had *4 NRs* set on it (counting the WR). Is that the most NRs ever set on one scramble?
> 
> EDIT: Counting ERs and the WR, there were *107 NRs* by my count. That's insane!



I don't understand.:confused:
Are you talking about two different scrambles, or counting potential NR's that would have beaten the previous NR before the comp, but not during the comp when someone had already beaten it?


----------



## Julian (Oct 17, 2012)

4 NRs on that scramble. 107 NRs for the whole comp.


----------



## F perm (Oct 17, 2012)

Julian said:


> 4 NRs on that scramble. 107 NRs for the whole comp.



Thanks!


----------



## Stefan (Oct 19, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Counting ERs and the WR, there were 107 NRs by my count. That's *insane*!



Insane? THIS... IS... EUROPE!!!


```
+------+------------------------+
| RRs  | competitionId          |
+------+------------------------+
|  170 | WC2011                 |
|  166 | Euro2010               |
|  161 | WC2009                 |
|  136 | Euro2006               |
|  126 | WC2007                 |
|  107 | Euro2012               |
|  107 | WC2005                 |
|   85 | BelgianOpen2007        |
|   79 | WC2003                 |
|   77 | Euro2004               |
|   76 | AsianChampionship2010  |
|   76 | HelsinkiOpen2011       |
|   75 | Euro2008               |
|   74 | NorwegianOpen2010      |
|   72 | GermanOpen2006         |
|   72 | GuangdongOpen2008      |
|   71 | FrenchOpen2009         |
|   67 | MPEIOpen2010           |
|   67 | DutchOpen2006          |
|   64 | GermanOpen2007         |
|   62 | UkraineOpen2012        |
|   62 | CzechOpen2009          |
|   59 | GuangdongOpen2007      |
|   55 | PolishOpen2005         |
|   54 | AachenOpen2011         |
|   54 | OleksandriiaOpen2012   |
|   52 | CzechOpen2008          |
|   52 | DutchOpen2005          |
|   50 | BrusselsSummerOpen2009 |
|   50 | GermanOpen2010         |
+------+------------------------+


SELECT sum((regionalSingleRecord<>'') + (regionalAverageRecord<>'')) RRs, competitionId
FROM Results
GROUP BY competitionId
ORDER BY 1 desc
LIMIT 30
```


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 19, 2012)

Stefan said:


> Insane? THIS... IS... EUROPE!!!
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Onice.


----------



## Evan Liu (Oct 19, 2012)

Stefan, could you update the database export? With the European and Asian championship results now up, I'm planning to update my sum of ranks calculations, and perhaps present them in a sortable table format.



MaeLSTRoM said:


> I'm sure I've asked this before, but are there any plans to put sum of ranks on to people's WCA ID page?


I wouldn't be one to answer this question, and my calculations probably don't help since they must be manually updated.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 20, 2012)

In the search function for people, is there a way to get it so that the results that come up have what I search as only the first name or only the last name? And not just names that contain what I search. So if I searched "Li" for a simple example, I wouldn't get results like "A*li*stair Berg" and just things like "Anran Li" or "Li Haoming".


----------



## Hunter (Oct 20, 2012)

Its amazing to look at those world record graphs and think that a few years ago the 3x3 record average was around 20 seconds.


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 26, 2012)

Some random stats I calculated tonight:

Mean number of events per competitor per competition: 4.09
UK competitors: 6.22
USA competitors: 3.56
Male competitors: 4.26
Female competitors: 2.60


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 26, 2012)

The only Nevins in WCA? Not sure if thats because of the unique-ness of the name itself though.


----------



## Eagle (Oct 28, 2012)

*Best single in first competition*

Hi everyone!

I just entered my first competition and got a 8.93 single. I'm a bit curious if that's the best time someone ever has gotten on his first competition. If you know any better time please tell me!
Thanks!!


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 28, 2012)

That is pretty awesome. I got a 34.something as my first single best in competition.


----------



## vd (Oct 28, 2012)

http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011PENG04

He has got 8.11 in round 2 of his first comp. Yout time is still pretty awesome, though.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 28, 2012)

All sub-10:

```
2011PENG04 8.11
2011SANJ01 8.56
2012ROQU01 8.86
2012TANG08 8.93
2011LINA01 9.18
2012MURC01 9.21
2010DUON01 9.31
2011RETZ02 9.31
2011IIDA01 9.44
2011CHUN01 9.66
2010PHAM08 9.75
2010HOAN06 9.84
2010SUGA01 9.86
2011ZENG06 9.86
2009YAUR01 9.90
2010ZHON03 9.93
2011GOTT03 9.96

SELECT Results.personId, min(best)/100 foo
FROM Results, Competitions, (SELECT personId, min(year*10000+month*100+day) firstDate
FROM Results, Competitions
WHERE Competitions.id = competitionId
GROUP BY personId) tmp
WHERE Competitions.id = competitionId
AND Results.personId = tmp.personId
AND year*10000+month*100+day = firstDate
AND eventId = '333' AND best > 0
GROUP BY personId
ORDER BY foo
```

Next would be Feliks but he only managed 10.05.

And the best newcomer averages:


```
2011LINA01 10.00
2012ROQU01 10.36
2011IIDA01 10.87
2011ZENG06 11.08
2011SHAO01 11.27
2012NIGU01 11.37
2012MURC01 11.41
2012LOKW01 11.42
2011GOTT03 11.50
2012CHOS01 11.57
2011RETZ02 11.62
2007JEON01 11.76
2012LIYA01 11.84
2011SANC02 11.93
2011BARB03 11.94
2011LOPR01 11.98
2012KALE01 12.03
2011DAOQ02 12.12
2010TERU01 12.14
2010SUGA01 12.20
2012YUTA01 12.28
2011CHUN01 12.29
2011LAUA01 12.30
2012TANG08 12.32
2011HIEU01 12.36
2009PICH01 12.43
2011LUDW01 12.45
2012ZHAN26 12.51
2011SUNG01 12.54
2009ZEMD01 12.55
```


----------



## evogler (Oct 31, 2012)

Is there a way to view the history of records for all events, sorted chronologically?
Like all the items on http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/regions.php?regionId=&eventId=&years=&history=History sorted by date...


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Nov 5, 2012)

Request: fastest over 50-year old OHers


----------



## Pro94 (Nov 9, 2012)

Over 20'000 competitors on WCA.
http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/persons.php?eventId=&regionId=&pattern=+&search=Search


----------



## nickvu2 (Nov 10, 2012)

Pro94 said:


> Over 20'000 competitors on WCA.
> http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/persons.php?eventId=®ionId=&pattern=+&search=Search


Would searching " " show people with only single names?


----------



## TMOY (Nov 19, 2012)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012MUSO01

lo... given that there were exacty 16 competitors at that comp, it looks pretty much like:

- Hey man, we need a 16th competitor to get a third round of 3^3, would you like to compete ?
- But I can' even solve the cube !
- Not a problem. Just come on and sit there.


----------



## Pro94 (Nov 19, 2012)

nickvu2 said:


> Would searching " " show people with only single names?



From what i saw searching " " shows you every people on WCA.
I searched cubers in Asia and gave me 8746, then i searched cubers in Asia with " " in name and i got the same number; so i think no one is excluded. 
But i need to type " " because if you choose "World" as region without any name it doesn't show you anyone.

Edit: you if choose in "region" a blank line you get the same number when you type " ".


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 19, 2012)

TMOY said:


> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012MUSO01
> 
> lo... given that there were exacty 16 competitors at that comp, it looks pretty much like:
> 
> ...



dikshit

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010GOEL01


----------



## Ollie (Nov 19, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> dikshit
> 
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010GOEL01



is this a joke one?

EDIT: no! pronounced dixit


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Dec 3, 2012)

http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/misc/sum_of_ranks/

Woop.


----------



## hcfong (Dec 3, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> dikshit
> 
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010GOEL01



Did you check out the competition website? Bottom 5 all had 5 DNFs and I could have podiumed there.


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 3, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/misc/sum_of_ranks/
> 
> Woop.



Now they just need to remove magic and mastermagic


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 9, 2012)

I've competed in 4x4 at 10 competitions (all 10 that I've been to), but 3x3 at only 9 of them because I showed up late to Yale Fall 2012. My question is: of the people who have competed in 4x4 more times than they have competed in 3x3, who has competed in 3x3 the most times?


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 9, 2012)

Can someone give me the location of all of the past US nats. and worlds. and the winners of each one of them.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 9, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> Can someone give me the location of all of the past US nats. and worlds. and the winners of each one of them.



Come on. This is easy. Go to the WCA competition page and look for all of them. There aren't that many at all. That is just plain lazy.


----------



## Bob (Dec 9, 2012)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Come on. This is easy. Go to the WCA competition page and look for all of them. There aren't that many at all. That is just plain lazy.


It's even easier than that:
http://www.cubingusa.com/wc2013/
http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2012/


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 9, 2012)

uberCuber said:


> Now they just need to remove magic and mastermagic



That would make my ranking drop a ton, and most others improve a ton. This is gonna cause a problem.


----------



## vcuber13 (Dec 9, 2012)

your top 100 for magic. what problems would that cause?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Dec 9, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> your top 100 for magic. what problems would that cause?



He will only gain about 200 ranks then in the sum, where as I will gain ~1800 in each because I'm bad at magic. He won't improve as much as quite a few people.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 9, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> your top 100 for magic. what problems would that cause?



His problem is that when they remove magic his sum of ranks is only going to get a little lower, but other people's like John Brechon will be cut in half.

ninja


----------



## vcuber13 (Dec 9, 2012)

i kind of misread it


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 9, 2012)

Coolster01 said:


> That would make my ranking drop a ton, and most others improve a ton. This is gonna cause a problem.



They won't be events at all soon, so you will have to deal with this problem in about a month


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 9, 2012)

uberCuber said:


> They won't be events at all soon, so you will have to deal with this problem in about a month



That's exactly what I just said.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 10, 2012)

How many people have competed in every official event?


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 10, 2012)

TheNextFeliks said:


> How many people have competed in every official event?



A quick count here gave me 14.

EDIT: Just realized that might not be everyone lol. 



Noahaha said:


> I've competed in 4x4 at 10 competitions (all 10 that I've been to), but 3x3 at only 9 of them because I showed up late to Yale Fall 2012. My question is: of the people who have competed in 4x4 more times than they have competed in 3x3, who has competed in 3x3 the most times?



Bump.


----------



## TMOY (Dec 10, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> He will only gain about 200 ranks then in the sum, where as I will gain ~1800 in each because I'm bad at magic. He won't improve as much as quite a few people.



Which is IMHO a good thing. Getting heavily punished only because you don't want to compete in silly puzzles like Magic/MM is just absurd.

And these stats are not meant to be really serious anyway.


----------



## Geert (Dec 10, 2012)

anyone knows why there is a (*) for the Magic solves for this competitor?
also no rankings for NR of CR....


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Dec 10, 2012)

Geert said:


> anyone knows why there is a (*) for the Magic solves for this competitor?
> also no rankings for NR of CR....



If you hover over the (*), you get this: A missing or worse country/continent rank compared to a larger region rank is due to the change of country because results from previous regions don't count for differing current regions.' A missing or worse country/continent rank compared to a larger region rank is due to the change of country because results from previous regions don't count for differing current regions.

Basically he has to compete in magic again for it to show up properly.


----------



## vcuber13 (Dec 10, 2012)

he switched nationalities and hasnt competed in magic since


----------



## Geert (Dec 10, 2012)

ok that makes sense, hovering over the (*) hadn't occurred to me :fp


----------



## acohen527 (Dec 10, 2012)

Something that would be fun: 
Most time taken for least amount of cubes attempted for multi BLD.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Dec 10, 2012)

acohen527 said:


> Something that would be fun:
> Most time taken for least amount of cubes attempted for multi BLD.



So the slowest (non-DNF) attempt for each number of cubes? I imagine that it would be 1/2 in 20:00, but if you meant across more values of cubes, then I will make a table.


----------



## acohen527 (Dec 10, 2012)

I meant longest amount of time taken for each number of cubes attempted. For example, 20 mins for 2 cubes, 40 mins. for 4 cubes, and so on. And also the least amount of time for each number of attempted.


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 10, 2012)

acohen527 said:


> I meant like someone doing 2/2 or 2/3 in 55 minutes, some absurdly long attempt for a small number of cubes


There is a limit of 10 minutes per cube for multi. For example, if you are attempting 2 cubes and go over 20 minutes, you will be cut off and not allowed to finish.


----------



## acohen527 (Dec 10, 2012)

Evan Liu said:


> There is a limit of 10 minutes per cube for multi. For example, if you are attempting 2 cubes and go over 20 minutes, you will be cut off and not allowed to finish.



I realized this and edited my post  thanks for clarifying that though


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 11, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> I've competed in 4x4 at 10 competitions (all 10 that I've been to), but 3x3 at only 9 of them because I showed up late to Yale Fall 2012. My question is: of the people who have competed in 4x4 more times than they have competed in 3x3, who has competed in 3x3 the most times?



All persons with more 4x4 comps than 3x3 comps, sorted by 3x3 comps (direct answer to your question)


Spoiler



WCA ID	Name	3x3x3 Comps	4x4x4 Comps	Difference
2008WOJT01	Marek WÃ³jtowicz	26	27	1
2003MORR01	Frank Morris	21	22	1
2003BADI01	FrÃ©dÃ©rick Badie	19	20	1
2007HIRO01	Toshiya Hirohata (å»£ç•‘ä¿Šå“‰)	18	19	1
2007PAPA01	Jonathan Papa	18	20	2
2008LICU01	Chris Licuanan	14	15	1
2008VIRT01	Durben Joun Virtucio	13	14	1
2009OCAM01	Janilo Ocampo	13	15	2
2007WEIY01	Yi Wei (å±æ¯…)	13	15	2
2007YUNQ01	Yunqi Ouyang (æ¬§é˜³éŸµå¥‡)	13	16	3
2008LIMS01	Simon Lim	13	16	3
2010KUNI01	Aki Kunikoshi (åœ‹è¶Šæ™¶)	11	12	1
2008HEMS01	Brendon Hemsley	11	12	1
2008PANG01	Paolo Jose Panganiban	11	13	2
2009LLAN01	Marvin Llaneta	11	13	2
2007ROKA02	GÃ¡bor RÃ³ka	10	11	1
2007ALIS01	Siraj Ali	10	11	1
2009PANG01	Donovon Jose Panganiban	9	10	1
2008CHEN06	Han-Cyun Chen (é™³ç¿°ç¾¤)	9	10	1
2009CAYE01	Giuliano Cayetano	9	10	1
2012ARTH01	Noah Arthurs	8	9	1
2008ZAFR01	Michael Angelo Zafra	8	9	1
2008LIMR01	Ranz Norwin Lim	8	9	1
2005WALT02	Matt Walter	8	11	3
2008LAUD01	Sagar Laud	7	8	1
2010YANG01	Ambrose Huan Yee Yang	7	8	1
2005UPAD02	Sapan Upadhyay	7	8	1
2010QUAG01	Damiano Quagliotto	7	8	1
2009BOON04	Tong Boonrod (à¸•à¹‹à¸*à¸‡ à¸šà¸¸à¸à¸£à¸*à¸”)	7	8	1
2008LINC03	Chui-Hsien Lin (æž—åž‚æ†²)	7	9	2
2008KAOC01	Chung-Chern Kao (é«˜ä¸*å®¸)	6	7	1
2010JUNL02	Leow Yi Jun	6	7	1
2008ZHAN06	Haixu Zhang (å¼*æµ·æ—*)	6	7	1
2010AGUI04	Pablo Aguilar Dominguez	6	7	1
2008IAMO01	Marco Iamonte	6	7	1
2007MING01	Ming Gao (é«˜é¸£)	6	7	1
2009ZENG07	Rong Zeng (æ›¾åµ˜)	6	8	2
2008TOTH02	MÃ¡tÃ© TÃ³th	5	6	1
2011KANA03	Hiroki Kanamori (é‡‘æ£®åºƒæ¨¹)	5	6	1
2009WANG67	Yihong Wang (çŽ‹é€¸é¸¿)	5	6	1
2008SANG04	Park Sang-Min (ë°•ìƒë¯¼)	5	6	1
2008DOHE01	Choi Do-Hee	5	6	1
2008FANW01	Wuqiong Fan	5	6	1
2009KEEY01	Chen Kee Yen	5	6	1
2010SONG03	Yan Song (å®‹å²©)	5	6	1
2011GRZY01	Mirco Grzywatz	5	6	1
2010DEVI01	Cristo Devinco	5	6	1
2010KLAE01	Arut Klaewkasetkorn (à¸*à¸£à¸¸à¸© à¹à¸à¸¥à¹‰à¸§à¹€à¸à¸©à¸•à¸£à¸à¸£à¸“à¹Œ)	5	6	1
2007ZHAN02	Mingbin Zhang (å¼*é“*æ–Œ)	5	6	1
2010MORO01	Toru Morooka (è«¸å²¡å¾¹)	5	7	2
2009YEXI01	Xinnan Ye (å¶æ–°æ¥*)	5	7	2
2008LEEY01	Yi Lee (æŽå±¹)	4	5	1
2010WANG51	Zhengjie Wang (çŽ‹æ”¿æ°)	4	5	1
2011TANJ02	Jiancong Tan (è°*å¥èª)	4	5	1
2009YINC05	Chengzhi Yin (æ®·ç¨‹æ™º)	4	5	1
2009LICH01	Eden Lau Li Cheng	4	5	1
2011LUNA01	Luis Luna	4	5	1
2010ZANG01	Sky Zangas	4	6	2
2008ORTE02	Allan Ortega	4	6	2
2010WUJI03	Jing Wu (å´æ™¶)	4	6	2
2008CHAN12	Ahn Chang-Bae	3	4	1
2010YUZO01	Zong-Lun Yu (ä½™å®—å€«)	3	4	1
2006SANG02	Park Sang-Dong	3	4	1
2010JIAO02	Ni Jiao (ç„¦è–¿)	3	4	1
2009HINP01	Pang Pak Hin (å½*æ*¢è»’)	3	4	1
2009TARA01	Alexei Tarasiuk	3	4	1
2010NGUY44	Nguyá»…n Viá»‡t HoÃ*ng	3	4	1
2010TRAN11	Tráº§n Minh QuÃ¢n	3	4	1
2010LEHO01	LÃª HoÃ*ng CÃ´ng ThÃ*nh	3	4	1
2008VILL01	Jek Villacampa	3	4	1
2010LETR01	LÃª Tráº§n Äá»©c	3	4	1
2009HONI01	Nicholas Ho	3	4	1
2009PUTR07	Wira Dharma Kencana Putra	3	4	1
2010NGUY15	Le Hong Phuc Nguyen	2	3	1
2007COHE02	David Cohen	2	3	1
2009HAOM01	Li Haoming (åˆ©æµ©é“*)	2	3	1
2010GIER01	Gabriela Gierasimiuk	2	3	1
2010LAIB01	Bo-Han Lai (è³´æŸç¿°)	2	3	1
2010LEVI01	LÃª Viá»‡t HÆ°ng	2	3	1
2010VITR01	Bobby Adrian Vitra	2	3	1
2011KIME01	Eric Kim	2	3	1
2011LIUA02	Yiqi Liu (åˆ˜å¥•ç¥º)	2	3	1
2011SETY02	Ragil Setyadi	2	3	1
2011SPIT01	Sarah Spitzer	2	3	1
2008ROBE02	Garmon Roberts	2	3	1
2010PHAM09	Pháº¡m Viá»‡t DÅ©ng	2	3	1
2011NGUY18	Nguyá»…n Äá»©c Huy	2	3	1
2011TANA02	Arlen Tan	2	3	1
2011THIE01	Thiá»u Kim CÆ°Æ¡ng	2	3	1
2008UYBR01	Brian Nicole Uy	2	3	1
2009CHYI01	Gooi Ying Chyi	2	4	2
2003MITT01	Jim Mittan	1	2	1
2005CAIB01	Brian Cai	1	2	1
2007XING01	Xinghui Zhao (èµµæ˜Ÿè¾‰)	1	2	1
2007YIWE01	Yiwei Li (æŽä¸€è‹‡)	1	2	1
2010ADIT01	Taufan Aditomo	1	2	1
2010CHUN03	Wei Chung-En	1	2	1
2010ERIA01	Robert Erianta	1	2	1
2010JIAN07	Wenbin Jian (ç®€æ–‡æ–Œ)	1	2	1
2011PANK02	Ilya Pankratov (Ð˜Ð»ÑŒÑ ÐŸÐ°Ð½ÐºÑ€Ð°Ñ‚Ð¾Ð²)	1	2	1
2011YAHY01	Yusyar Yahya	1	2	1
2010LIAN04	Yijun Liang (æ¢æ€¿å›)	1	2	1
2011SHUI01	Cunyang Shui (æ°´å*˜æ´‹)	1	2	1
2007HERT01	Jeffrey Hertzberg	1	2	1
2009ALME01	Daniel de Almeida Kaczorowsky	1	2	1
2009YENL01	Loh Jing Yen	1	2	1
2010LIHA01	Haonan Li (æŽæµ©æ¥*)	1	2	1
2010LIUD01	Dingming Liu	1	2	1
2011PARA03	Arthur Ludovico Paranhos	1	2	1
2008WUYI01	Yichao Wu (ä¼æ¯…è¶…)	1	3	2
2010SHIL01	Lei Shi (æ—¶é›·)	1	3	2
2003BUTL01	Rob Butler	0	1	1
2005IVAN01	TamÃ¡s IvÃ¡nyi	0	1	1
2005RITE01	Attila Ritecz	0	1	1
2005ROZS01	DÃ¡vid RÃ³zsa	0	1	1
2005SOVE01	AndrÃ¡s SÃ¶vÃ©ny	0	1	1
2006BAIJ01	Jia-Shiang Bai	0	1	1
2006CHOU01	Tzu-Hao Chou	0	1	1
2006LIAN01	Chen-Yu Liang	0	1	1
2007FANZ01	Fan Zhang	0	1	1
2007HANZ01	Hanzhang Jing	0	1	1
2007SHUO01	Shuo Yang	0	1	1
2008GEIG01	Zachary Geiger	0	1	1
2008MORE03	Simon Moret	0	1	1
2008WANG08	Yu-Chieh Wang	0	1	1
2009BASS01	Jonathan Basseri	0	1	1
2009COMT01	Mathieu Comte	0	1	1
2009GORA01	Leif GÃ¶ransson	0	1	1
2009LIGE01	Maciej Ligenza	0	1	1
2009PAPP03	IstvÃ¡n Papp	0	1	1
2009SIST01	Abhishek Sistla	0	1	1
2009SOOK01	Satik Sooksabai	0	1	1
2009THIE04	Thierry Than	0	1	1
2009VALE03	Cristian Andres Huerta Valenzuela	0	1	1
2010BERR01	Tilman Berres	0	1	1
2010CHUN05	Lau Kin Chung	0	1	1
2010KUND01	Abhrajyoti Kundu	0	1	1
2010LEEH01	Hey Lee (æŽè´ºä¸€)	0	1	1
2010LIUY01	Yu-Hsuan Liu	0	1	1
2010RAMA09	Rizki Ramadana	0	1	1
2010TAQW01	Alwi Ahsani Taqwim	0	1	1
2010YEWO01	Lee Ye-Won	0	1	1
2010ZHUQ01	Qianwen Zhu (æœ±å€©é›¯)	0	1	1
2011DURA02	Antoine Durand-Gasselin	0	1	1
2011GOLI01	Alireza Goli (Ø¹Ù„ÛŒØ±Ø¶Ø§ Ú¯Ù„ÛŒ)	0	1	1
2011HOAN02	HoÃ*ng Viá»‡t HÃ¹ng	0	1	1
2011HUAN12	Shuning Huang (é»„èˆ’å®)	0	1	1
2011KUBO01	Akira Kubo	0	1	1
2011PHAM02	Pháº¡m Minh Hiáº¿u	0	1	1
2011PRAY01	Mekka Prayoga	0	1	1
2011RODR10	Sebastian Yepes Rodriguez	0	1	1
2011SANU01	Muhammad Alkautsar Sanusi	0	1	1
2011SAVE01	Dmitriy Savelyev	0	1	1
2012CUAR01	Nicolas Forero Cuartas	0	1	1
2012MUKG01	Gang Seon Muk	0	1	1
2012PORT01	Damien Porter	0	1	1
2012SANN01	Nguyá»…n Há»¯u HoÃ*ng SÆ¡n	0	1	1
2012GARC07	Sylvain Garcia	0	1	1
2012ODON01	Nathan O'Donoghue	0	1	1
2012NGUY06	Thien Hang Nguyen	0	1	1
2012YEZH01	Dmitry Yezhov	0	1	1
2012GOLI03	Vladislav Golikov	0	1	1
2012WEIL02	Lin Wei (é*ç³)	0	1	1
2012YAOJ02	Jiahui Yao (å§šä½³æ…§)	0	1	1
2012LIQU01	Quanxin Li (æŽå…¨é‘«)	0	1	1
2012ZHUS01	Shengnan Zhu (ç¥èƒœç”·)	0	1	1
2012ARIA01	Erik Daniel Gonzalez Arias	0	1	1
2005CHOS01	Manabu Choshi (ç”ºæ”¯å*¦)	0	2	2
2009CHAN04	Fangyuan Chang (å¸¸æ–¹åœ†)	0	7	7



Same but sorted by difference between 3x3 and 4x4 comps:


Spoiler



WCA ID	Name	3x3x3 Comps	4x4x4 Comps	Difference
2009CHAN04	Fangyuan Chang (å¸¸æ–¹åœ†)	0	7	7
2007YUNQ01	Yunqi Ouyang (æ¬§é˜³éŸµå¥‡)	13	16	3
2008LIMS01	Simon Lim	13	16	3
2005WALT02	Matt Walter	8	11	3
2007PAPA01	Jonathan Papa	18	20	2
2009OCAM01	Janilo Ocampo	13	15	2
2007WEIY01	Yi Wei (å±æ¯…)	13	15	2
2008PANG01	Paolo Jose Panganiban	11	13	2
2009LLAN01	Marvin Llaneta	11	13	2
2008LINC03	Chui-Hsien Lin (æž—åž‚æ†²)	7	9	2
2009ZENG07	Rong Zeng (æ›¾åµ˜)	6	8	2
2010MORO01	Toru Morooka (è«¸å²¡å¾¹)	5	7	2
2009YEXI01	Xinnan Ye (å¶æ–°æ¥*)	5	7	2
2010ZANG01	Sky Zangas	4	6	2
2008ORTE02	Allan Ortega	4	6	2
2010WUJI03	Jing Wu (å´æ™¶)	4	6	2
2009CHYI01	Gooi Ying Chyi	2	4	2
2008WUYI01	Yichao Wu (ä¼æ¯…è¶…)	1	3	2
2010SHIL01	Lei Shi (æ—¶é›·)	1	3	2
2005CHOS01	Manabu Choshi (ç”ºæ”¯å*¦)	0	2	2
2008WOJT01	Marek WÃ³jtowicz	26	27	1
2003MORR01	Frank Morris	21	22	1
2003BADI01	FrÃ©dÃ©rick Badie	19	20	1
2007HIRO01	Toshiya Hirohata (å»£ç•‘ä¿Šå“‰)	18	19	1
2008LICU01	Chris Licuanan	14	15	1
2008VIRT01	Durben Joun Virtucio	13	14	1
2010KUNI01	Aki Kunikoshi (åœ‹è¶Šæ™¶)	11	12	1
2008HEMS01	Brendon Hemsley	11	12	1
2007ROKA02	GÃ¡bor RÃ³ka	10	11	1
2007ALIS01	Siraj Ali	10	11	1
2009PANG01	Donovon Jose Panganiban	9	10	1
2008CHEN06	Han-Cyun Chen (é™³ç¿°ç¾¤)	9	10	1
2009CAYE01	Giuliano Cayetano	9	10	1
2012ARTH01	Noah Arthurs	8	9	1
2008ZAFR01	Michael Angelo Zafra	8	9	1
2008LIMR01	Ranz Norwin Lim	8	9	1
2008LAUD01	Sagar Laud	7	8	1
2010YANG01	Ambrose Huan Yee Yang	7	8	1
2005UPAD02	Sapan Upadhyay	7	8	1
2010QUAG01	Damiano Quagliotto	7	8	1
2009BOON04	Tong Boonrod (à¸•à¹‹à¸*à¸‡ à¸šà¸¸à¸à¸£à¸*à¸”)	7	8	1
2008KAOC01	Chung-Chern Kao (é«˜ä¸*å®¸)	6	7	1
2010JUNL02	Leow Yi Jun	6	7	1
2008ZHAN06	Haixu Zhang (å¼*æµ·æ—*)	6	7	1
2010AGUI04	Pablo Aguilar Dominguez	6	7	1
2008IAMO01	Marco Iamonte	6	7	1
2007MING01	Ming Gao (é«˜é¸£)	6	7	1
2008TOTH02	MÃ¡tÃ© TÃ³th	5	6	1
2011KANA03	Hiroki Kanamori (é‡‘æ£®åºƒæ¨¹)	5	6	1
2009WANG67	Yihong Wang (çŽ‹é€¸é¸¿)	5	6	1
2008SANG04	Park Sang-Min (ë°•ìƒë¯¼)	5	6	1
2008DOHE01	Choi Do-Hee	5	6	1
2008FANW01	Wuqiong Fan	5	6	1
2009KEEY01	Chen Kee Yen	5	6	1
2010SONG03	Yan Song (å®‹å²©)	5	6	1
2011GRZY01	Mirco Grzywatz	5	6	1
2010DEVI01	Cristo Devinco	5	6	1
2010KLAE01	Arut Klaewkasetkorn (à¸*à¸£à¸¸à¸© à¹à¸à¸¥à¹‰à¸§à¹€à¸à¸©à¸•à¸£à¸à¸£à¸“à¹Œ)	5	6	1
2007ZHAN02	Mingbin Zhang (å¼*é“*æ–Œ)	5	6	1
2008LEEY01	Yi Lee (æŽå±¹)	4	5	1
2010WANG51	Zhengjie Wang (çŽ‹æ”¿æ°)	4	5	1
2011TANJ02	Jiancong Tan (è°*å¥èª)	4	5	1
2009YINC05	Chengzhi Yin (æ®·ç¨‹æ™º)	4	5	1
2009LICH01	Eden Lau Li Cheng	4	5	1
2011LUNA01	Luis Luna	4	5	1
2008CHAN12	Ahn Chang-Bae	3	4	1
2010YUZO01	Zong-Lun Yu (ä½™å®—å€«)	3	4	1
2006SANG02	Park Sang-Dong	3	4	1
2010JIAO02	Ni Jiao (ç„¦è–¿)	3	4	1
2009HINP01	Pang Pak Hin (å½*æ*¢è»’)	3	4	1
2009TARA01	Alexei Tarasiuk	3	4	1
2010NGUY44	Nguyá»…n Viá»‡t HoÃ*ng	3	4	1
2010TRAN11	Tráº§n Minh QuÃ¢n	3	4	1
2010LEHO01	LÃª HoÃ*ng CÃ´ng ThÃ*nh	3	4	1
2008VILL01	Jek Villacampa	3	4	1
2010LETR01	LÃª Tráº§n Äá»©c	3	4	1
2009HONI01	Nicholas Ho	3	4	1
2009PUTR07	Wira Dharma Kencana Putra	3	4	1
2010NGUY15	Le Hong Phuc Nguyen	2	3	1
2007COHE02	David Cohen	2	3	1
2009HAOM01	Li Haoming (åˆ©æµ©é“*)	2	3	1
2010GIER01	Gabriela Gierasimiuk	2	3	1
2010LAIB01	Bo-Han Lai (è³´æŸç¿°)	2	3	1
2010LEVI01	LÃª Viá»‡t HÆ°ng	2	3	1
2010VITR01	Bobby Adrian Vitra	2	3	1
2011KIME01	Eric Kim	2	3	1
2011LIUA02	Yiqi Liu (åˆ˜å¥•ç¥º)	2	3	1
2011SETY02	Ragil Setyadi	2	3	1
2011SPIT01	Sarah Spitzer	2	3	1
2008ROBE02	Garmon Roberts	2	3	1
2010PHAM09	Pháº¡m Viá»‡t DÅ©ng	2	3	1
2011NGUY18	Nguyá»…n Äá»©c Huy	2	3	1
2011TANA02	Arlen Tan	2	3	1
2011THIE01	Thiá»u Kim CÆ°Æ¡ng	2	3	1
2008UYBR01	Brian Nicole Uy	2	3	1
2003MITT01	Jim Mittan	1	2	1
2005CAIB01	Brian Cai	1	2	1
2007XING01	Xinghui Zhao (èµµæ˜Ÿè¾‰)	1	2	1
2007YIWE01	Yiwei Li (æŽä¸€è‹‡)	1	2	1
2010ADIT01	Taufan Aditomo	1	2	1
2010CHUN03	Wei Chung-En	1	2	1
2010ERIA01	Robert Erianta	1	2	1
2010JIAN07	Wenbin Jian (ç®€æ–‡æ–Œ)	1	2	1
2011PANK02	Ilya Pankratov (Ð˜Ð»ÑŒÑ ÐŸÐ°Ð½ÐºÑ€Ð°Ñ‚Ð¾Ð²)	1	2	1
2011YAHY01	Yusyar Yahya	1	2	1
2010LIAN04	Yijun Liang (æ¢æ€¿å›)	1	2	1
2011SHUI01	Cunyang Shui (æ°´å*˜æ´‹)	1	2	1
2007HERT01	Jeffrey Hertzberg	1	2	1
2009ALME01	Daniel de Almeida Kaczorowsky	1	2	1
2009YENL01	Loh Jing Yen	1	2	1
2010LIHA01	Haonan Li (æŽæµ©æ¥*)	1	2	1
2010LIUD01	Dingming Liu	1	2	1
2011PARA03	Arthur Ludovico Paranhos	1	2	1
2003BUTL01	Rob Butler	0	1	1
2005IVAN01	TamÃ¡s IvÃ¡nyi	0	1	1
2005RITE01	Attila Ritecz	0	1	1
2005ROZS01	DÃ¡vid RÃ³zsa	0	1	1
2005SOVE01	AndrÃ¡s SÃ¶vÃ©ny	0	1	1
2006BAIJ01	Jia-Shiang Bai	0	1	1
2006CHOU01	Tzu-Hao Chou	0	1	1
2006LIAN01	Chen-Yu Liang	0	1	1
2007FANZ01	Fan Zhang	0	1	1
2007HANZ01	Hanzhang Jing	0	1	1
2007SHUO01	Shuo Yang	0	1	1
2008GEIG01	Zachary Geiger	0	1	1
2008MORE03	Simon Moret	0	1	1
2008WANG08	Yu-Chieh Wang	0	1	1
2009BASS01	Jonathan Basseri	0	1	1
2009COMT01	Mathieu Comte	0	1	1
2009GORA01	Leif GÃ¶ransson	0	1	1
2009LIGE01	Maciej Ligenza	0	1	1
2009PAPP03	IstvÃ¡n Papp	0	1	1
2009SIST01	Abhishek Sistla	0	1	1
2009SOOK01	Satik Sooksabai	0	1	1
2009THIE04	Thierry Than	0	1	1
2009VALE03	Cristian Andres Huerta Valenzuela	0	1	1
2010BERR01	Tilman Berres	0	1	1
2010CHUN05	Lau Kin Chung	0	1	1
2010KUND01	Abhrajyoti Kundu	0	1	1
2010LEEH01	Hey Lee (æŽè´ºä¸€)	0	1	1
2010LIUY01	Yu-Hsuan Liu	0	1	1
2010RAMA09	Rizki Ramadana	0	1	1
2010TAQW01	Alwi Ahsani Taqwim	0	1	1
2010YEWO01	Lee Ye-Won	0	1	1
2010ZHUQ01	Qianwen Zhu (æœ±å€©é›¯)	0	1	1
2011DURA02	Antoine Durand-Gasselin	0	1	1
2011GOLI01	Alireza Goli (Ø¹Ù„ÛŒØ±Ø¶Ø§ Ú¯Ù„ÛŒ)	0	1	1
2011HOAN02	HoÃ*ng Viá»‡t HÃ¹ng	0	1	1
2011HUAN12	Shuning Huang (é»„èˆ’å®)	0	1	1
2011KUBO01	Akira Kubo	0	1	1
2011PHAM02	Pháº¡m Minh Hiáº¿u	0	1	1
2011PRAY01	Mekka Prayoga	0	1	1
2011RODR10	Sebastian Yepes Rodriguez	0	1	1
2011SANU01	Muhammad Alkautsar Sanusi	0	1	1
2011SAVE01	Dmitriy Savelyev	0	1	1
2012CUAR01	Nicolas Forero Cuartas	0	1	1
2012MUKG01	Gang Seon Muk	0	1	1
2012PORT01	Damien Porter	0	1	1
2012SANN01	Nguyá»…n Há»¯u HoÃ*ng SÆ¡n	0	1	1
2012GARC07	Sylvain Garcia	0	1	1
2012ODON01	Nathan O'Donoghue	0	1	1
2012NGUY06	Thien Hang Nguyen	0	1	1
2012YEZH01	Dmitry Yezhov	0	1	1
2012GOLI03	Vladislav Golikov	0	1	1
2012WEIL02	Lin Wei (é*ç³)	0	1	1
2012YAOJ02	Jiahui Yao (å§šä½³æ…§)	0	1	1
2012LIQU01	Quanxin Li (æŽå…¨é‘«)	0	1	1
2012ZHUS01	Shengnan Zhu (ç¥èƒœç”·)	0	1	1
2012ARIA01	Erik Daniel Gonzalez Arias	0	1	1



Special mention to these people, who have competed in exactly the same number of 3x3 and 4x4 comps (min 10 comps). Note: Not THAT hard to do if you think about it 


Spoiler



WCA ID	Name	3x3x3 Comps	4x4x4 Comps
2006GALE01	Arnaud van Galen	103	103
2007COHE01	Dan Cohen	51	51
2005BATI01	MilÃ¡n Baticz	44	44
2010MOFF02	ZoÃ© de Moffarts	40	40
2008VARG01	DÃ¡niel Varga	39	39
2008BERE01	BrÃºnÃ³ Bereczki	36	36
2006ROBA01	MichaÅ‚ Robaczyk	35	35
2008VIRO01	Philippe Virouleau	33	33
2008CABA03	Jakub Cabaj	31	31
2008BLOH02	Robin BlÃ¶hm	29	29
2009KORB01	BjÃ¶rn Korbanka	27	27
2007BODO01	Bertalan Bodor	26	26
2008SMIT04	Maarten Smit	26	26
2009ROHR01	Michael RÃ¶hrer	25	25
2006HALC01	MichaÅ‚ Halczuk	25	25
2008ZIEL01	Kamil ZieliÅ„ski	24	24
2008LEME01	Pierre Lemerle	24	24
2007HORV01	MÃ¡tÃ© HorvÃ¡th	23	23
2008WEST02	Simon Westlund	22	22
2008KARL02	Moritz Karl	22	22
2007LUND01	Daniel Lundwall	22	22
2009SHEP01	Daniel Sheppard	21	21
2008HACK01	Axel HÃ¤ck	21	21
2008ERBI01	Guillaume Erbibou	21	21
2009DIMP01	Mariano D'Imperio	20	20
2008BONO01	Lorenzo Bonoan	19	19
2007GUIM01	Pedro Santos GuimarÃ£es	18	18
2007ALIW01	Waris Ali	18	18
2009CIAN01	Simone Ciancotti	17	17
2009CONT01	Giovanni Contardi	17	17
2008DZIK01	Grzegorz Dzikiewicz	17	17
2007WATI01	Thomas Watiotienne	17	17
2008COND01	Guillermo Conde Gil	17	17
2009ZHEN11	Ming Zheng (éƒ‘é¸£)	16	16
2005KURC01	Marek Kurcyus	16	16
2006BARL01	Thom Barlow	16	16
2009JUNY01	Howard Wong Jun Yen (é»„ä¿Šä»)	16	16
2009DEUN01	Robin Deun	16	16
2010PATZ01	Moritz Patzelt	16	16
2007KELL02	Patrick Kelly	15	15
2009ZEMD01	Feliks Zemdegs	15	15
2010MAJO01	Tim Major	15	15
2010SCHM01	Leon Schmidtchen	15	15
2007KORZ01	Tomasz Korzeniewski	15	15
2010ARBO01	Morten Arborg	15	15
2008ZERU01	Krzysztof Å»erucha	15	15
2006SUGA01	Kei Suga (é*ˆè³€æ…¶)	14	14
2008LIDS01	Stefan LidstrÃ¶m	14	14
2009KIEL01	Tomasz KieÅ‚basa	14	14
2006LAPI01	Stefan Åapicki	14	14
2010DONA01	James Donahue	14	14
2009YAUR01	Robert Yau	14	14
2008TROM01	PÃ©ter TrombitÃ¡s	14	14
2010STOL01	Cameron Stollery	14	14
2009THIE03	Austin Thielemier	14	14
2009THIE02	Alex Thielemier	14	14
2009ASBR01	Oskar Ã…sbrink	14	14
2010REES01	Ryan Reese	14	14
2007RUIZ01	Uriel Gayosso Ruiz	14	14
2011CHOI01	Karl Choi	14	14
2008SEPT01	Rodrigo SeptiÃ©n RodrÃ*guez	14	14
2004CONN01	Sean Connolly	13	13
2010WRIG02	Adomous Wright	13	13
2009PAUL01	Tristan Paulussen	13	13
2010OLIV01	Auguste Olivry	13	13
2008KJOR01	Adam KjÃ¶rk	13	13
2008KACZ01	Tomasz Kaczorowski	13	13
2009TURI01	BarnabÃ¡s Turi	13	13
2009COGH01	Andrew Coghill	13	13
2008CHRI01	Leo Christopoulos	13	13
2008KINN01	Rowan Kinneavy	13	13
2010DEIM01	Maximilian Deimel	13	13
2010BOUV01	Pierre Bouvier	12	12
2010SARD01	Andrea Lo Sardo	12	12
2007STRE01	Dennis Strehlau	12	12
2008JONG03	Jong-Ho Jeong (ì*•ì¢…í˜¸)	12	12
2009BAKA01	Jascha Bakarinow	12	12
2009MAGN02	Hilmar Magnusson	12	12
2008BODO01	BÃ¡lint Bodor	12	12
2009POZS01	PÃ©ter Pozsgai	12	12
2007ROKA01	PÃ©ter RÃ³ka	12	12
2009BARB01	Gabriel Dechichi Barbar	12	12
2010KADD01	Abdelhak Kaddour	12	12
2007HOHU01	Hui Hing Ho (è¨±é‘«è±ª)	12	12
2007FIDE01	Willian FidÃªncio	12	12
2011ZALE02	Marcin Zalewski	12	12
2011ACCO01	Giulia Accorsi	11	11
2010OMUL02	Matic Omulec	11	11
2006KUTI01	MÃ¡tyÃ¡s Kuti	11	11
2009ROCH01	Julien Rochette	11	11
2010BRUC01	Luke Bruce	11	11
2008SCHM01	GÃ¡bor SchmÃ*z	11	11
2008CRAW01	Simon Crawford	11	11
2009MYSH01	Mihail Myshkin	11	11
2009LINJ06	Junmin Lin (æž—æ™™æ—»)	11	11
2006DANE02	Tobias Daneels	11	11
2010MISA01	Akira Misawa (ä¸‰æ²¢æ˜‚)	10	10
2009MARC01	Alban Marchal	10	10
2009TSAO01	Pei-Chun Tsao (æ›¹åŸ¹å³»)	10	10
2007MEYE01	Richard Meyer	10	10
2008ERSK01	Michael Erskine	10	10
2008YIUA01	Agassi Yiu	10	10
2008SOPA01	Pascal So (è˜‡æŸç†™)	10	10
2009HILD01	James Hildreth	10	10
2010VERE01	Manu Vereecken	10	10
2008SAPO01	Kevin Zerzes Sapo	10	10
2009XIAT02	Jonathan Tan Wei Xiat	10	10
2008TRAN02	Chris Tran	10	10
2010GARC02	Carlos MÃ©ndez GarcÃ*a-Barroso	10	10


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 11, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> Special mention to these people, who have competed in exactly the same number of 3x3 and 4x4 comps (min 10 comps). Note: Not THAT hard to do if you think about it
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Why thank you for mentioning me.  If, like me, you could solve 4x4 by your first competition, and all your competitions have 4x4 at them, you just have to always compete in both.


----------



## Carrot (Dec 11, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> Why thank you for mentioning me.  If, like me, you could solve 4x4 by your first competition, and all your competitions have 4x4 at them, you just have to always compete in both.



4x4x4 has parity... sometimes I just decide not to do 4x4x4 at comps because I just don't like to get parities.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Dec 11, 2012)

Request for a table: Sum of ranks without main events (2/3/4/OH/BLD).


----------



## nickvu2 (Dec 12, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/misc/sum_of_ranks/
> 
> Woop.



Could someone explain why "sum of ranks" is always calculated with the events one hasn't competed in equal to the number of competitors+1? For example, getting 70 "points" for 5BLD seems awfully generous. Should it really be a difference of 1 point between someone with a 5BLD success (a spectacular accomplishment) and the beginner who can only solve magic? 

Not that it's a great alternative, but it makes more sense (to me) to set the score of non-competed in events to the total number of competitors overall. Um...20,583...that's a lot, but I'll still go with it =) Think of it as getting a huge bump in "sum of ranks" for doing hard events.

*Disclaimer: My rank would skyrocket under this alternative, so I'm not exactly a disinterested 3rd party, lol.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 12, 2012)

Uh, what? Then you'd have no chance of being on the top ten list unless you had competed in everything. I really don't like that idea. With the current "number of competitors plus one" it's basically considering everyone who doesn't have a success as having a DNF, and those are all equally ranked right below the worst solve.


----------



## TMOY (Dec 12, 2012)

On the contrary, it makes perfect sense to me that people who have invested time and effort into becoming good at everything should have a better ranking than those who compete only in the most popular events.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Dec 12, 2012)

TMOY said:


> On the contrary, it makes perfect sense to me that people who have invested time and effort into becoming good at everything should have a better ranking than those who compete only in the most popular events.



I can only partially agree on this, Although it does seem more fair for those people who only compete in a few events to be penalised, it isn't always easy to compete in everything. For example, There are people who compete in 4BLD and 5BLD, but don't necessarily get successes, no matter how much time is put into practicing it, it doesn't seem fair to penalise these people for getting a DNF, over not competing at all. At least they tried. Also, some people might not be able to compete in a competition with the even that they are missing, for example, I want to compete in feet, and Edinburgh Open in Janurary will be my first opportunity since I started doing feet over the summer. Again, is it fair to penalise someone who just cant get to a competition with that event?


----------



## qqwref (Dec 12, 2012)

Better rating is one thing, but having a rating that is completely and utterly trashed by not having competed in every single event? Come on.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 12, 2012)

qqwref said:


> With the current "number of competitors plus one" it's basically considering everyone who doesn't have a success as having a DNF, and those are all equally ranked right below the worst solve.



Indeed. Shared next place with DNF or rather DNS is the idea. Number of successful competitors plus one is just the implementation of that idea. I should probably rewrite the documentation to point out the idea rather than its implementation.

But I intend to call the current version "absolute" ranks and offer an alternative "relative" ranks view, where the best in an event gets zero and the worst (people without a success) get 1 (or 100, depending on what looks better). Need to get other stuff done first, though.


----------



## smartboy.g (Dec 12, 2012)

has this ever happened before ??
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...onId=India&years=only+2013&pattern=&list=List

3 competitions .. 6 days back to back at 2 different cities.. by the same delegate ??


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 14, 2012)

How many different people occupy the 2900 top hundred spots for events other than magic and master magic? What percentage of people with official results is this? Same questions for top 1000 and top 10.


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 14, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> How many different people occupy the 2900 top hundred spots for events other than magic and master magic? What percentage of people with official results is this? Same questions for top 1000 and top 10.


I've gone a bit crazy with the stats here, but I was having too much fun. I've used the latest WCA export, which is from 29/11/12

*Top 100 Rankings Stats*

891 people occupy the 2899 spots across the 29 Top 100 rankings. Ties (esp. in Fewest Moves) increase the number of Top 100 rankings and 5bld reduces it.
There are 20422 people in the database, which means 4.36% of people have at least 1 Top 100 ranking.

Most Top 100 rankings (min 10 lists)


Spoiler



1	Simon Westlund	28 (Not in One-handed average)
2	Yu Nakajima	26
3	Dan Cohen	25
4	MilÃ¡n Baticz	24
4	Feliks Zemdegs	24
6	Bence BarÃ¡t	23
7	Erik Akkersdijk	21
8	Mats Valk	19
8	Cornelius Dieckmann	19
10	Maarten Smit	18
10	Robert Yau	18
12	Yumu Tabuchi	16
12	Nipat Charoenpholphant	16
12	Daniel Sheppard	16
15	Rowe Hessler	15
15	Syuhei Omura 15
15	John Brechon	15
15	Louis Cormier	15
19	Edward Lin	14
19	Asia Konvittayayotin	14
19	Vincent Hartanto Utomo	14
22	Takumi Yoshida	13
22	Jong-Ho Jeong 13
22	Kailong Li 13
22	Emily Wang	13
26	Yu Sajima 12
26	Takahiro Tomisawa 12
26	DÃ¡niel Varga	12
26	Kevin Hays	12
26	Jan Bentlage	12
26	Alfrisa Diva Wandana	12
32	Henrik Buus Aagaard	11
32	Michael Gottlieb	11
32	MichaÅ‚ Halczuk	11
32	Timothy Sun	11
32	MichaÅ‚ Pleskowicz	11
32	Michael RÃ¶hrer	11
32	Weixing Zhang 11
32	Marcin Zalewski	11
40	Breandan Vallance	10
40	SÃ©bastien Auroux	10
40	David Woner	10
40	Kamil ZieliÅ„ski	10
40	Gabriel Dechichi Barbar	10
40	Weifeng Cheng 10
40	Congbiao Jiang 10
40	Howard Wong Jun Yen 10
40	Stephen Adhisaputra	10
40	Carlos MÃ©ndez GarcÃ*a-Barroso	10
40	Dmitry Kryuzban	10
40	Ivan Vynnyk 10
40	Kevin Costello III	10



Most different people in a Top 100 list by Country


Spoiler



Rank	Country	Persons
1	USA	104
2	China	93
3	Indonesia	74
4	Poland	65
5	Japan	49
6	Germany	48
7	France	31
8	Hungary	28
8	Korea	28
8	Taiwan	28
11	Italy	27
11	Thailand	27
13	Sweden	26
14	Russia	25
15	Canada	23
16	Spain	21
17	United Kingdom	19
18	Brazil	18
19	Netherlands	16
19	Philippines	16
21	Hong Kong	13
21	Malaysia	13
23	Mexico	12
24	Austria	10
25	Australia	9
26	Chile	7
26	Denmark	7
28	Finland	6
29	Colombia	5
29	India	5
29	Norway	5
29	Vietnam	5
33	Ukraine	4
34	Belgium	3
34	Czech Republic	3
34	Slovenia	3
37	Iran	2
37	New Zealand	2
37	Switzerland	2
40	Argentina	1
40	Belize	1
40	Croatia	1
40	Israel	1
40	Kazakhstan	1
40	Macedonia	1
40	Peru	1
40	Portugal	1
40	Singapore	1



Most results in the Top 100 lists by Country


Spoiler



Rank	Country	Results
1	USA	346
2	China	276
3	Japan	214
4	Indonesia	208
5	Poland	187
6	Germany	186
7	Hungary	125
8	Thailand	104
9	Canada	101
10	Taiwan	97
11	France	91
12	Sweden	86
13	Netherlands	85
14	Russia	81
15	United Kingdom	74
16	Italy	69
16	Korea	69
18	Spain	52
19	Australia	46
20	Brazil	45
21	Philippines	44
22	Malaysia	42
23	Austria	38
24	Hong Kong	34
25	Denmark	29
26	Mexico	20
27	Norway	19
28	Finland	17
29	Ukraine	15
30	Vietnam	13
31	Chile	11
31	Slovenia	11
33	Colombia	9
34	New Zealand	8
35	Belize	6
35	Czech Republic	6
35	India	6
35	Kazakhstan	6
39	Singapore	5
40	Belgium	4
41	Switzerland	3
42	Croatia	2
42	Iran	2
42	Macedonia	2
42	Portugal	2
46	Argentina	1
46	Israel	1
46	Peru	1



Year in which people started competing


Spoiler



Year	Persons	Results
1982	2	2
2003	9	17
2004	10	21
2005	18	102
2006	39	140
2007	93	345
2008	149	590
2009	202	684
2010	193	584
2011	140	331
2012	36	83


For each event, the number of people who only appear in that list


Spoiler



Event	Persons
333fm Single	39
333bf Single	31
222 Single	24
pyram Average	22
333mbf Single	20
222 Average	16
pyram Single	15
444bf Single	12
333 Single	10
333oh Average	9
333oh Single	8
sq1 Single	8
sq1 Average	8
clock Average	8
444 Average	6
minx Average	6
333ft Single	4
minx Single	4
clock Single	4
333ft Average	4
444 Single	3
333 Average	2
555 Average	2
555 Single	1
666 Single	1
555bf Single	1
666 Average	1
777 Single	0
777 Average	0


Number of people in top 100 for both Single and Average (for each event)


Spoiler



777	95
666	94
333ft	92
minx	89
clock	89
555	87
444	82
sq1	82
333oh	74
333	73
pyram	59
222	47
The top ranked person in any average list who does not make the top 100 singles is Ben Whitmore who is 6th in 2x2x2 average and 145th in 2x2x2 single
I'm sure you can guess the reverse of that statistic (highest ranking in single who does not make top 100 average). Hint: Think of the same event



Number of people in the Top 100 Average for random other pairs of events


Spoiler



222-333: 40
333-444: 53
444-555: 58
555-666: 65
666-777: 74
333-OH: 43
Megaminx-Pyraminx: 16
Feet-Sq-1-Clock: 5 



*Top 10 Rankings Stats*

147 people occupy the 293 spots across the 29 Top 10 rankings (Fewest Moves has ties), which means 0.72% of people have at least 1 Top 10 ranking
Most Top 10 Rankings (min 3)


Spoiler



Rank	Name	Top 10 Ranks
1	Feliks Zemdegs	15
2	Yu Nakajima	10
3	Mats Valk	8
4	MichaÅ‚ Halczuk	7
4	Dan Cohen	7
4	Lin Chen	7
7	Kevin Hays	6
8	MichaÅ‚ Pleskowicz	5
8	Daniel Sheppard	5
10	Erik Akkersdijk	4
10	Marcell Endrey	4
10	Rowe Hessler	4
10	Oscar Roth Andersen	4
10	Bence BarÃ¡t	4
10	Kam Chor Kin	4
10	Yu Sajima	4
10	Congbiao Jiang	4
10	Asia Konvittayayotin	4
19	Yumu Tabuchi	3
19	Jong-Ho Jeong	3
19	Bingliang Li	3
19	Piotr MichaÅ‚ Padlewski	3
19	Muhammad Iril Khairul Anam	3
19	Nipat Charoenpholphant	3
19	Arifumi Fushimi	3



Most different people in a Top 10 list by Country


Spoiler



Rank	Country	Persons
1	China	17
2	USA	15
3	Japan	13
4	Poland	10
5	Indonesia	8
5	Thailand	8 
7	Germany	7
7	Italy	7
9	Canada	5
9	Hungary	5
9	Korea	5
9	Netherlands	5
9	Russia	5
14	Australia	4
14	Finland	4
14	France	4
14	Malaysia	4
18	Brazil	3
18	Spain	3
18	Taiwan	3
18	United Kingdom	3
22	Austria	2
22	Denmark	2
24	Belgium	1
24	Mexico	1
24	Philippines	1
24	Slovenia	1
24	Sweden	1



Most results in the Top 10 lists by Country


Spoiler



Rank	Country	Results
1	China	36
2	USA	32
2	Japan	32
4	Poland	24
5	Australia	20
6	Thailand	16
6	Netherlands	16
8	Indonesia	13
8	Hungary	13
10	Germany	11
11	Italy	8
11	Korea	8
11	United Kingdom	8
14	Canada	7
15	Russia	6
15	Finland	6
15	France	6
15	Denmark	6
19	Malaysia	4
19	Brazil	4
19	Spain	4
22	Taiwan	3
22	Austria	3
24	Mexico	2
24	Sweden	2
26	Belgium	1
26	Philippines	1
26	Slovenia	1


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 14, 2012)

^Cool stuff!


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 14, 2012)

highest sq1 single to average ratio? and the other way around.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 14, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> 1	Simon Westlund	28


Never quite realized how crazy good Simon was. Congrats.



kinch2002 said:


> 32	Michael Gottlieb	11


What, seriously, I'm still in top 100 lists? I haven't competed in ages.


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 15, 2012)

*Patterns in official averages: Best/Worst solves and DNF/DNS*

Sorry for another long post, but I get carried away by numbers.

Prompted by MLSTRM asking whether there are patterns within my official averages, I have done some calculations across all results.

These were run on 29/11/12 export. I filtered for rounds that were averages of 5 (removing people cutoff after 2 solves etc). That left 214590 averages to play around with.

Number of times each solve is the best/worst within the average:
#	Best	Worst
1	40650	46420
2	42639	43062
3	42734	42514
4	43831	41263
5	44736	41331

1540 averages are monotonic increasing (getting worse every solve)
2005 averages are monotonic decreasing (improving every solve)

This table and figures following certainly have statistical significance, given the large data volume. This improvement in performance could be down to a number of factors, of which I will list a three: a) Warming up (physically and mentally) through the solves b) Nerves calming down as the solves go on c) Real improvement in events that people rarely practise!

In the table above, there is one figure that does not follow the pattern - there are more worst 5th solves than 4th solves. This can easily be explained by the increase in DNFs and DNSs on the 5th solve due to people giving up:
#	DNF	DNS
1	7264	54
2	6953	197
3	7061	517
4	7229	818
5	8547	1063


Going down another route, I have this idea in my head that a really good solve is often followed by a terrible one, so I tried to test it out by looking at all cases where the best solve was not the 5th solve.
25.06% (42562 out of 169854) of averages had the worst solve following the best one, which is extremely close to the expected value of 25%.
23.1% (25 out of 108) of WR single solves were followed by the worst solve (again, ignoring where the 5th solve was the best). So this suggests that a WR doesn't make you more likely to do a terrible solve.
26.6% (812 out of 2056) of record single solves (NR/CR/WR) were followed by the worst solve, which could be seen as a small indication of the effect.

Here are the number of times that single solve records have been set on each solve number. Remember that this is only counting solves within averages of 5, so records in single-only events and where they were set during a mean of 3 etc have not been included.
#	WR	NR/CR/WR
1	29	682
2	26	747
3	24	781
4	29	846
5	34	843

This shows the same sort of behaviour as the first statistic did - the later solves are more likely to be better!


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 15, 2012)

qqwref said:


> What, seriously, I'm still in top 100 lists? I haven't competed in ages.



HOHO we are tied. For you 6 and 7 help.


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 15, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> highest sq1 single to average ratio? and the other way around.


Largest ratio of Sq-1 average to single


Spoiler












Smallest ratio of Sq-1 average to single


Spoiler











I've done them as images because I'm fed up with tables not appearing in columns


----------



## vcuber13 (Dec 15, 2012)

what about sq1 to 3x3 ratios? if you dont mind


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 15, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> what about sq1 to 3x3 ratios? if you dont mind



All people with faster Sq-1 single than 3x3x3 single (or equal!)


Spoiler










All people with faster Sq-1 average than 3x3x3 average


Spoiler










All people with 3x3x3 single >10 times faster than Sq-1 single


Spoiler










All people with 3x3x3 average >10 times faster than Sq-1 average


Spoiler











Lastly, I got this human verification when I was uploading that last picture 


Spoiler


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 15, 2012)

Who are some cuber who have been to 5 or more comps and about 1/3 of them they competed in 3x3?


----------



## hcfong (Dec 15, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> Largest ratio of Sq-1 average to single
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Interesting (but useless) fact: 2, 3 and 4 all got their single PB at the same competition, on the same scramble.


----------



## vcuber13 (Dec 15, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> All people with faster Sq-1 average than 3x3x3 average
> 
> 
> Spoiler



could you please post more of this list? im curious where i would be


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 15, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> could you please post more of this list? im curious where i would be


You're 28th

```
Rank	Sq-1 Average	3x3x3 Average	Ratio	Name
1	14.61	23.71	0.62	Jianwei Zhu (æœ±å‰‘ä¼Ÿ)
2	19.79	29.54	0.67	Jiashun Liu (åˆ˜ä½³é¡º)
3	20.11	30.01	0.67	Jo Han-Seong
4	12.49	17.37	0.72	Ruzhen Ye (å¶å„’è‡»)
5	13.35	15.93	0.84	Andrew Nelson
6	21.19	24.58	0.86	Libing Wang (çŽ‹æ¢¨å…µ)
7	39.73	45.02	0.88	Amish Thakkar
8	43.67	46.96	0.93	Justin Eimers
9	16.06	16.87	0.95	Ming Zheng (éƒ‘é¸£)
10	11.31	11.73	0.96	Bingliang Li (æŽç‚³è‰¯)
11	13.39	13.57	0.99	Piotr MichaÅ‚ Padlewski
12	40.59	40.84	0.99	Jiaming Li (æŽå˜‰æ˜Ž)
13	23.12	22.97	1.01	Thomas Woodroffe
14	15.70	15.59	1.01	Cheng Chen (é™ˆæˆ)
15	15.57	15.21	1.02	Kazuhito Iimura (é£¯æ‘æ•°äºº)
16	22.17	21.56	1.03	Gabriela Gierasimiuk
17	16.62	16.14	1.03	Gooi Ying Chyi
18	45.19	43.20	1.05	Lei Shi (æ—¶é›·)
19	17.62	16.82	1.05	Kang Ji-Jon
20	17.32	16.51	1.05	Gabriel Bucsan
21	63.86	60.04	1.06	Stephen Lane
22	22.93	21.48	1.07	Justyn Houle
23	18.26	16.88	1.08	Noppawat Kumdee (à¸“à¸žà¸§à¸±à¸’à¸™à¹Œ à¸„à¸³à¸”à¸µ)
24	20.66	18.89	1.09	Chris Braiedy
25	16.41	14.96	1.10	Tomas Kristiansson
26	11.76	10.72	1.10	Simon Crawford
27	21.38	19.44	1.10	FranÃ§ois CourtÃ¨s
28	15.31	13.88	1.10	Brady Metherall
29	20.42	18.46	1.11	LoÃ¯c Petit
30	19.75	17.84	1.11	Junhe Zhang (å¼*é’§é¹¤)
31	26.47	23.79	1.11	Lo Chun Lok (ç›§é›‹æ¨‚)
32	26.36	23.62	1.12	Liping Shang (å•†ç«‹å¹³)
33	24.49	21.79	1.12	Junhee Lee
34	23.96	21.27	1.13	Stefan LidstrÃ¶m
35	22.77	20.15	1.13	JÃ¶rg Seidler
36	14.32	12.59	1.14	Matthew Yep
37	18.78	16.51	1.14	Ziyuan Lin (æž—å*æº)
38	15.73	13.35	1.18	Junyue Liu (åˆ˜ä¿Šè¶Š)
39	20.71	17.57	1.18	Kou Oobatake (å¤§ç•*åŠŸ)
40	53.96	45.68	1.18	Oliver Feuer
41	16.08	13.48	1.19	Fabien Lebailly
42	18.91	15.82	1.20	Martin ZahradnÃ*k
43	26.04	21.70	1.20	Andrea Moscatello
44	37.51	31.17	1.20	Chenxi Shan (å•æ™¨æ›¦)
45	20.37	16.76	1.22	Pierre Bouvier
46	27.55	22.59	1.22	Albert Guyo
47	19.11	15.57	1.23	Grzegorz Prusak
48	17.98	14.62	1.23	Anukun Supcharoenkun (à¸*à¸™à¸¸à¸à¸¹à¸¥ à¸—à¸£à¸±à¸žà¸¢à¹Œà¹€à¸ˆà¸£à¸´à¸à¸à¸¸à¸¥)
49	15.03	12.19	1.23	Weifeng Cheng (ç¨‹ç»´é”‹)
50	20.63	16.58	1.24	Alexandra Daryl Ariawan
51	15.14	12.15	1.25	Park Sang-Min (ë°•ìƒë¯¼)
52	18.91	15.02	1.26	Chan Chun Hang (é™³æµšé—)
53	20.11	15.93	1.26	Cheung Ka Lok
54	19.39	15.33	1.26	Dexter Estolonio
55	18.70	14.74	1.27	Nathan Dwyer
56	31.53	24.80	1.27	James Kobel
57	60.71	47.58	1.28	Palaniappan Sethu
58	26.62	20.62	1.29	Choi Jeong-In
59	27.58	21.26	1.30	Yan Cai (è”¡å½¦)
60	22.46	17.29	1.30	Xinnan Ye (å¶æ–°æ¥*)
61	31.41	23.97	1.31	MikoÅ‚aj Stepczak
62	17.56	13.38	1.31	Brian Qiu
63	28.77	21.68	1.33	Luis Javier IÃ¡Ã±ez Pareja
64	24.75	18.53	1.34	Charlie Cooper
65	15.98	11.88	1.35	Teera Tareesuchevakul (à¸˜à¸µà¸£à¸² à¸˜à¸²à¸£à¸µà¸ªà¸¸à¸Šà¸µà¸§à¸à¸¸à¸¥)
66	34.60	24.93	1.39	Lance Taylor
67	34.51	24.79	1.39	Leandro Vasconcellos Alleoni
68	77.38	55.58	1.39	Wim Reynders
69	22.27	15.95	1.40	Olivier Stietel
70	25.85	18.49	1.40	Arnau Mora Tarragona
71	20.81	14.84	1.40	Grzegorz Prokopczyk
72	19.91	14.17	1.41	Tobias Droste
73	16.95	12.06	1.41	Michael Young
74	29.58	21.01	1.41	Mike Hughey
75	17.18	12.18	1.41	Chung-Han Hsu (è¨±é¾ç€š)
76	24.12	16.95	1.42	Stephanie Chow
77	41.96	29.47	1.42	Jaime Pinto
78	23.71	16.65	1.42	Brandon Lin
79	21.82	15.14	1.44	Jason Sinn
80	22.55	15.64	1.44	Mattias Claesson
81	25.89	17.91	1.45	Jianfei Ye (å¶å‰‘é£ž)
82	21.25	14.67	1.45	Nick Young
83	19.75	13.53	1.46	Dmitry Kryuzban
84	17.32	11.83	1.46	Yi Seung-Woo (ì´ìŠ¹ìš°)
85	28.21	19.22	1.47	Frank Dumont
86	17.90	12.16	1.47	Nathan Azaria
87	22.86	15.43	1.48	Kim Min-Young
88	18.68	12.60	1.48	Michael RÃ¶hrer
89	28.96	19.53	1.48	Harry Chan
90	37.08	24.97	1.48	Victor Bogatov
91	29.50	19.85	1.49	IstvÃ¡n Kocza
92	53.35	35.67	1.50	Leonardo Lopez
93	25.38	16.90	1.50	Watjakorn Suwadinkul
94	16.84	11.21	1.50	Chun-Hsien Wu (å³ä¿Šè³¢)
95	18.99	12.59	1.51	Tse-Kan Lin (æž—å“²ä¾ƒ)
96	20.10	13.32	1.51	Neil Wu
97	21.99	14.50	1.52	Qirun Zhong (é’Ÿå¥‡æ¶¦)
98	49.56	32.45	1.53	Haixin Huang (é»„æµ·æ¬£)
99	36.22	23.70	1.53	Javier ParÃ*s
100	14.54	9.51	1.53	Dan Cohen
101	20.18	13.17	1.53	Chia-Liang Tai (æˆ´å˜‰è‰¯)
102	24.43	15.94	1.53	Sandro Ballad
103	20.12	13.12	1.53	Marcin SroczyÅ„ski
104	16.60	10.80	1.54	MichaÅ‚ Halczuk
105	86.94	56.39	1.54	Nudchada Samankatiwat
106	21.27	13.74	1.55	Jan Bentlage
107	26.01	16.78	1.55	Seamus Sullivan
108	19.46	12.54	1.55	Lin Tao (é™¶æž—)
109	27.30	17.54	1.56	Lee Jia Yong
110	23.20	14.90	1.56	Andrea Santambrogio
111	30.10	19.29	1.56	Fong Joon-Sun
112	19.06	12.21	1.56	Zhiyang Chen (é™ˆè‡³æ‰¬)
113	21.20	13.57	1.56	Dene Beardsley
114	38.86	24.86	1.56	Jakub Laszczewski
115	24.54	15.67	1.57	Fumiki Koseki (å¤é–¢ç«*è¨˜)
116	15.92	10.16	1.57	Antoine Piau
117	21.89	13.92	1.57	Janilo Ocampo
118	28.25	17.95	1.57	Nikko Decembrano
119	18.76	11.90	1.58	Daniel Sheppard
120	16.22	10.28	1.58	Bence BarÃ¡t
121	24.73	15.66	1.58	Xuan Pei (è£´æ—‹)
122	29.34	18.56	1.58	Choi Ha-Ram
123	31.81	20.10	1.58	Branko Kobal
124	24.46	15.42	1.59	Kai Han (éŸ©é“*)
125	36.16	22.78	1.59	Marta LemaÅ„ska
126	34.14	21.46	1.59	Tanner Reece
127	29.10	18.19	1.60	SebastiÃ¡n Pino Castillo
128	27.31	17.06	1.60	Maksymilian KutyÅ‚a
129	26.30	16.41	1.60	Chunyu Zhang 2 (å¼*æ˜¥é›¨)
130	25.68	15.93	1.61	PaweÅ‚ Kowol
131	81.22	50.37	1.61	Erica Sumoyama Braune
132	25.37	15.67	1.62	Elijah Buscho
133	22.58	13.94	1.62	Joris MÃ¼hlsteff
134	28.14	17.37	1.62	Michael Fung
135	29.35	18.06	1.63	Alexander Kupfer
136	28.92	17.68	1.64	Angus Hamill
137	54.54	33.28	1.64	Douglas Henrique Evangelista de Assis
138	33.91	20.59	1.65	Hideaki Komami (é§’è¦‹è‹±æ˜Ž)
139	30.28	18.34	1.65	LÃ¡nder OsÃ©s Oliveira
140	35.32	21.39	1.65	Lars Henkes
141	33.64	20.37	1.65	Karol CzoÅ‚piÅ„ski
142	23.24	14.06	1.65	DÃ¡vid Balog
143	17.46	10.56	1.65	Forte Shinko
144	23.18	13.96	1.66	AJ Blair
145	38.77	23.22	1.67	Kamil GÃ³rski
146	23.45	14.04	1.67	Lars Vandenbergh
147	34.40	20.56	1.67	MÃ¡rk KovÃ¡cs
148	23.53	14.02	1.68	Mateusz Kurek
149	30.72	18.26	1.68	Ryan Olson
150	32.08	19.03	1.69	Vinit Nalhe
151	35.90	21.29	1.69	Anatolii Kalinin
152	18.53	10.98	1.69	David Woner
153	38.41	22.75	1.69	Cyril Barigand
154	41.99	24.84	1.69	Nicolas Brauner
155	29.51	17.39	1.70	Jian Shi (æ—¶é—´)
156	25.91	15.22	1.70	Joel Wong Jun Wen
157	41.97	24.64	1.70	Guanghua Wang (çŽ‹å…‰åŽ)
158	27.10	15.89	1.71	Bruno FonsÃªca Coelho Lima
159	33.69	19.70	1.71	Ju-Seung Baek (ë°±ì£¼ìŠ¹)
160	45.86	26.78	1.71	PÃ©ter KÃ³kai
161	20.09	11.73	1.71	MichaÅ‚ Robaczyk
162	31.91	18.62	1.71	Yeom Seok-Hoon
163	42.69	24.85	1.72	Karsten Buitkamp
164	21.58	12.52	1.72	Kristopher De Asis
165	30.27	17.53	1.73	Laura Ohrndorf
166	37.06	21.41	1.73	Michael Czerpak
167	21.71	12.54	1.73	Jakub Wolniewicz
168	27.07	15.63	1.73	Dennis Rosero
169	24.30	13.96	1.74	Yunqi Ouyang (æ¬§é˜³éŸµå¥‡)
170	55.00	31.50	1.75	Thomas Simonis
171	80.74	46.09	1.75	Sarolta PÃ¡nczÃ©l
172	25.28	14.37	1.76	Sam Nave
173	22.37	12.59	1.78	Jakub Cabaj
174	33.46	18.81	1.78	Marek Padlewski
175	58.05	32.57	1.78	Chao Liu
176	36.22	20.30	1.78	Damiano Quagliotto
177	37.69	21.12	1.78	Gabriel Pavinato Olimpio
178	27.70	15.52	1.78	Emile Compion
179	21.61	12.08	1.79	Daniel Gracia Ortiz
180	54.38	30.37	1.79	Yan Xia (å¤ç‚Ž)
181	33.75	18.84	1.79	Brian Nicole Uy
182	34.93	19.48	1.79	Fengchi Lin (æž—å‡¤æ±*)
183	30.19	16.83	1.79	Alfredo Glioti
184	46.05	25.66	1.79	JoÃ«l Heymbeeck
185	32.23	17.80	1.81	Marco Mazzuoccolo
186	37.33	20.59	1.81	Vasily Stasyev
187	31.62	17.44	1.81	Lee Jun-Ho 2
188	27.55	15.18	1.81	Marcos Ameijeiras Moreno
189	31.16	17.05	1.83	Ge Song (å®‹é¸½)
190	35.28	19.22	1.84	MÃ¡tÃ© TÃ³th
191	24.15	13.12	1.84	Philippe Virouleau
192	61.23	33.18	1.85	Tichapong Tansomros (à¸—à¸´à¸Šà¸²à¸žà¸‡à¸¨à¹Œ à¸•à¸±à¸™à¸ªà¸¡à¸£à¸ª)
193	33.94	18.39	1.85	Michael Gerlt
194	31.09	16.81	1.85	Gabriel Eduardo NÃºÃ±ez Serna
195	45.45	24.57	1.85	TadeÃ¡s Miler
196	31.81	17.11	1.86	Jernej Omulec
197	24.25	13.01	1.86	Corey Sakowski
198	27.48	14.74	1.86	James Hildreth
199	27.07	14.50	1.87	Jessica Uribe
200	26.63	14.24	1.87	MichaÅ‚ Nowak
201	59.16	31.58	1.87	Eko Adi Putra
202	27.49	14.60	1.88	Andrew Coghill
203	24.13	12.76	1.89	Jo Han-Hyuk (ì¡°í•œí˜)
204	24.91	13.17	1.89	PÃ©ter Pozsgai
205	40.18	21.16	1.90	Jean-Baptiste Roux-Savelli
206	47.15	24.82	1.90	Lorenzo Gravina
207	30.00	15.79	1.90	Jude Wright
208	35.85	18.81	1.91	Georgiy Marshalko
209	34.71	18.19	1.91	Zhile Li (æŽçŸ¥ä¹)
210	54.13	28.36	1.91	Oliver Andersson
211	27.05	14.17	1.91	Gavin Nelson
212	19.62	10.24	1.92	Maarten Smit
213	30.45	15.89	1.92	Ruihang Huang (é»„ç‘žèˆª)
214	37.91	19.75	1.92	Domonkos NyÃ¡ri
215	24.62	12.79	1.92	Alex Thielemier
216	26.98	14.01	1.93	Inha Woo (ìš°ì¸í•˜)
217	18.02	9.32	1.93	Robert Yau
218	29.52	15.25	1.94	Grzegorz Zaborowski
219	28.72	14.81	1.94	Hong Zhang (å¼*å®)
220	42.05	21.66	1.94	Daniel Becker
221	47.31	24.34	1.94	Josef JelÃ*nek
222	72.41	37.25	1.94	Nick Edmonds
223	61.63	31.66	1.95	Felipe BaldÃ*vio Freires
224	89.45	45.69	1.96	JuliÃ¡n GonzÃ¡lez Acevedo
225	32.46	16.57	1.96	Sebastian Werb
226	25.82	13.15	1.96	MÃ¡tyÃ¡s Kuti
227	44.95	22.88	1.96	Olivier Samann
228	38.24	19.45	1.97	Erik Engstedt
229	34.24	17.39	1.97	Choi Do-Hee
230	22.25	11.30	1.97	Guus de Wit
231	56.32	28.56	1.97	RÃ©mi MarÃ©chal
232	26.83	13.57	1.98	Ryan Jew
233	41.28	20.86	1.98	Jiarong Zhong (é’Ÿå˜‰åµ˜)
234	36.34	18.33	1.98	Richard Patterson
235	56.76	28.57	1.99	Matthew Bohman
236	48.55	24.43	1.99	Nathaniel Rees-Haughton
237	23.49	11.80	1.99	Pascal So (è˜‡æŸç†™)
238	30.23	15.18	1.99	Siraj Ali
239	40.45	20.30	1.99	Haiming Ye (å¶æµ·æ˜Ž)
240	44.92	22.50	2.00	Jason Gyani
241	28.13	14.08	2.00	Ian Jones
242	47.30	23.62	2.00	Ivan Wilcox
243	44.85	22.39	2.00	Lin Jiacong (æž—å®¶èª)
244	47.38	23.64	2.00	Akshay Rao
245	47.72	23.80	2.01	Owen Lennon
246	31.11	15.47	2.01	Mircea Popescu
247	47.47	23.59	2.01	Youri Oosterling
248	26.27	13.03	2.02	RÃ©mi Esturoune
249	37.28	18.48	2.02	Lee Kyeong-Won
250	29.86	14.78	2.02	Thijs Engel
251	33.40	16.50	2.02	MichaÅ‚ Gmyrek
252	79.66	39.34	2.02	Douwe Wermer
253	53.01	26.10	2.03	Victor Efremov
254	49.89	24.56	2.03	Ryohei Yoshioka (å‰å²¡äº®å¹³)
255	59.47	29.24	2.03	Noah Hevey
256	43.46	21.36	2.03	Shin Hyun-Kwang
257	31.92	15.68	2.04	Yunfa Cao (æ›¹äº‘å‘)
258	39.66	19.48	2.04	Marcin Radziszewski
259	24.30	11.93	2.04	Jie-Ju Chen (é™³çŽ*å„’)
260	28.58	13.96	2.05	Marco Willems
261	41.97	20.49	2.05	Kazi Ahmed
262	49.43	24.07	2.05	Yunzhe Jia (è´¾è•´å“²)
263	48.23	23.42	2.06	Ye Zhao (èµµæ™”)
264	34.80	16.86	2.06	Shao-Hen Hung (æ´ªç´¹æ†)
265	28.42	13.76	2.07	Nicholas Sia
266	31.11	15.06	2.07	Yan Xuan (å®£ç‚Ž)
267	29.76	14.36	2.07	Felipe AndrÃ©s SÃ¡nchez Varas
268	30.96	14.93	2.07	Bowen Deng (é‚“åšæ–‡)
269	24.25	11.69	2.07	Nils Feuer
270	39.35	18.96	2.08	Hitoshi Iwai (å²©äº•ä»å¿—)
271	32.88	15.79	2.08	Ryan Zheng
272	28.95	13.90	2.08	Robin Deun
273	25.74	12.35	2.08	Rodrigo SeptiÃ©n RodrÃ*guez
274	28.86	13.84	2.09	Qianchuan Gui (æ¡‚é»”å·)
275	31.43	14.96	2.10	Hongyuan Tang (å”é¸¿è¿œ)
276	56.59	26.91	2.10	Bruno Granato de AraÃºjo Camara
277	35.23	16.70	2.11	James Molloy
278	46.51	21.97	2.12	Haitong Wu (å´æµ·é€š)
279	33.59	15.78	2.13	Amaury Sechet
280	29.51	13.83	2.13	Dingwu Hu (èƒ¡ä¸æ*¦)
281	71.96	33.72	2.13	Calle Edlund
282	31.26	14.61	2.14	Leandro Baltazar
283	26.19	12.24	2.14	Henrik Buus Aagaard
284	70.57	32.95	2.14	Bennett Bernardoni
285	39.54	18.45	2.14	Yifei Li (æŽé€¸é£ž)
286	82.77	38.53	2.15	Alexx Ailes
287	33.70	15.66	2.15	Tuan Nghia Duong
288	22.72	10.55	2.15	Timothy Sun
289	40.64	18.83	2.16	Kai Dayle
290	37.71	17.47	2.16	BalÃ¡zs Kuthi
291	37.01	17.13	2.16	Shikai Jiang (æ±Ÿä¾é”´)
292	38.49	17.80	2.16	Satoshi Nakada (ä¸*ç”°æ™ºå²)
293	27.03	12.46	2.17	Kamil ZieliÅ„ski
294	28.30	13.04	2.17	Hikaru Sakata (ä½æ–¹è¼)
295	72.06	33.20	2.17	Jiawei He (è´ºä½³ä¼Ÿ)
296	23.27	10.72	2.17	John Brechon
297	53.43	24.61	2.17	Konstantin Sommer
298	29.97	13.80	2.17	Evgeny Sharov
299	29.19	13.44	2.17	Lee Tae-Sub (ì´íƒœì„*)
300	92.49	42.55	2.17	Peter Douthwright
301	23.96	11.02	2.17	Julian David
302	19.39	8.91	2.18	Yu Nakajima (ä¸*å³¶æ‚*)
303	51.34	23.58	2.18	Nick Vu
304	36.12	16.56	2.18	Jiawei Shou (å¯¿ä½³ä¼Ÿ)
305	29.39	13.45	2.19	SÃ©bastien Auroux
306	32.22	14.71	2.19	Dedi Hariyadi
307	28.24	12.89	2.19	Christopher Brandariz
308	24.50	11.17	2.19	Joey Gouly
309	33.15	15.10	2.20	Gaurav Taneja
310	26.65	12.13	2.20	Daniel Wu
311	37.98	17.25	2.20	Rafael Werneck Cinoto
312	21.06	9.55	2.21	Simon Westlund
313	37.48	16.99	2.21	Alban Reynaud
314	33.84	15.32	2.21	Chui-Hsien Lin (æž—åž‚æ†²)
315	36.11	16.34	2.21	Luke Hubbard
316	27.29	12.34	2.21	Sarah Strong
317	34.48	15.59	2.21	Joshua Li
318	32.26	14.54	2.22	Anthony Hua
319	27.22	12.26	2.22	Tomasz Kaczorowski
320	60.16	27.09	2.22	Petra Vogrinec
321	30.74	13.84	2.22	Yi-Chun Chen (é™³å¥•å‡)
322	38.46	17.31	2.22	James Sangil
323	24.90	11.18	2.23	Jules Desjardin
324	40.34	18.06	2.23	Damian Skrzypiec
325	31.81	14.23	2.24	Chen Kee Yen
326	27.34	12.23	2.24	Vegard Seim Karstang
327	28.20	12.60	2.24	Yen-Pin Xiao (è•*å½¥å¹³)
328	54.18	24.20	2.24	Anton Antipov
329	27.29	12.16	2.24	Auguste Olivry
330	28.19	12.55	2.25	Jia-Hong Lu (é™¸å˜‰å®)
331	41.07	18.19	2.26	Wojciech Inglot
332	25.22	11.16	2.26	Pedro Santos GuimarÃ£es
333	46.45	20.52	2.26	Syoji Takamatsu (é«˜æ¾å”±å¸)
334	58.71	25.86	2.27	Roberto Alegro
335	37.69	16.58	2.27	Yankun Qiu (é‚±ç„±å¤)
336	31.51	13.83	2.28	Pablo NicolÃ¡s Oshiro MondoÃ±edo
337	46.29	20.31	2.28	Scott Jacobus
338	27.19	11.92	2.28	Michael Gottlieb
339	27.71	12.13	2.28	Jorge Morata Carrasco
340	35.21	15.41	2.28	Jake Bueler
341	113.85	49.78	2.29	Anushka Reuben
342	48.59	21.19	2.29	Jinming Zhang (ç«*è¿›æ˜Ž)
343	38.03	16.56	2.30	Amornchai Suksusut (à¸*à¸¡à¸£à¸Šà¸±à¸¢ à¸ªà¸¸à¸‚à¸ªà¸¸à¸ªà¸¸à¸—à¸˜à¸´à¹‹)
344	35.37	15.35	2.30	Lee Chun Hin (æŽéœ‡è»’)
345	43.97	19.06	2.31	Dillon Chan
346	35.07	15.19	2.31	Yiqun Fan (æ¨Šè½¶ç¾¤)
347	46.31	20.05	2.31	Endre KovÃ¡cs
348	46.62	20.18	2.31	I Putu Risca Pramana Yudha
349	67.53	29.19	2.31	Yixiao Feng (å†¯ä¸€è‚–)
350	29.50	12.75	2.31	Justin Thomas
351	73.37	31.68	2.32	William Phillips
352	28.68	12.38	2.32	Han-Cyun Chen (é™³ç¿°ç¾¤)
353	22.65	9.77	2.32	Carlos MÃ©ndez GarcÃ*a-Barroso
354	55.31	23.85	2.32	Richard Reboja
355	48.13	20.69	2.33	Hengsheng Dai (æˆ´æ’ç››)
356	42.69	18.32	2.33	Antoine Perdereau
357	29.73	12.75	2.33	Krzysztof Å»erucha
358	40.61	17.33	2.34	Di Ai (è‰¾è’‚)
359	17.97	7.66	2.35	Mats Valk
360	36.05	15.36	2.35	Jinyang Zhou (å‘¨é”¦é˜³)
361	37.26	15.87	2.35	Shengcheng Chang (æ˜Œç››æˆ)
362	46.34	19.73	2.35	Magnus Claesson
363	43.67	18.57	2.35	Raymond Zhao
364	41.25	17.52	2.35	Maciej Mancewicz
365	36.87	15.63	2.36	Kamil Fiedoruk
366	28.61	12.12	2.36	Haowei Zhang (å¼*æ˜Šå¨)
367	33.31	14.11	2.36	GaÃ«l Dusser
368	40.47	17.14	2.36	John Paul Custodio
369	77.00	32.56	2.36	David Bergling
370	65.53	27.70	2.37	Mikhail Sokolik
371	47.73	20.16	2.37	Tzu-Han Hung (æ´ªæ¢“è¡)
372	36.18	15.28	2.37	Janelle Tin
373	69.65	29.40	2.37	Sebastian Jack
374	29.92	12.61	2.37	Xiao Hu (èƒ¡éœ„)
375	45.46	19.12	2.38	Michael Stump
376	34.56	14.51	2.38	Choi Go-Ho (ìµœê³*í˜¸)
377	73.07	30.66	2.38	Matt Young
378	44.82	18.72	2.39	JoÃ£o Hiroyuki de Melo Inagaki
379	27.03	11.28	2.40	DÃ¡niel Varga
380	68.83	28.71	2.40	Ramachandran Pragasm
381	57.04	23.79	2.40	Mariano Aquino
382	33.38	13.91	2.40	Maciej DuraÅ„ski
383	78.52	32.63	2.41	Gilberto Caracciolo Morelli
384	27.71	11.50	2.41	Lucas Garron
385	55.57	23.00	2.42	Bingwen Zeng (æ›¾ç‚³æ–‡)
386	39.89	16.51	2.42	Benjamin Avila Gaona
387	24.26	10.03	2.42	Deven Nadudvari
388	27.49	11.36	2.42	Trevor Petersen
389	44.54	18.39	2.42	Park Keon-Young
390	20.96	8.65	2.42	MichaÅ‚ Pleskowicz
391	34.28	14.14	2.42	Yi Ren (ä»»é€¸)
392	27.64	11.36	2.43	Yan Jin (é‡‘å²©)
393	28.03	11.52	2.43	Gunnar Krig
394	67.45	27.70	2.44	Andres Francisco Garzon Sepulveda
395	104.93	43.04	2.44	Alejandro Camacho CÃ¡ceres
396	32.39	13.27	2.44	Jokey Chen (é™ˆç¥–ç¥º)
397	52.77	21.60	2.44	Andreas Nikolaou
398	35.37	14.46	2.45	Anatoly Kim
399	110.05	44.95	2.45	Henry Ng
400	26.20	10.70	2.45	Sungho Hong (í™ì„±í˜¸)
401	44.41	18.12	2.45	Karl Thorlaksson
402	50.83	20.71	2.45	Xu Zhao (èµµæ—*)
403	47.45	19.31	2.46	Shuohong Wang (çŽ‹ç¡•é¸¿)
404	52.98	21.56	2.46	Weichen Wang (çŽ‹ç‚œç›)
405	51.43	20.92	2.46	David Tang
406	31.84	12.94	2.46	Edward Liu
407	70.62	28.69	2.46	Yongsheng He (ä½•æ°¸ç”Ÿ)
408	26.57	10.79	2.46	Weston Mizumoto
409	62.18	25.23	2.46	Tee Guang Ying
410	18.57	7.53	2.47	Feliks Zemdegs
411	34.60	14.02	2.47	Jacco Krijnen
412	37.92	15.35	2.47	Joshua Chan Xiang Rong
413	42.70	17.26	2.47	Bartosz PawÅ‚owski
414	39.35	15.89	2.48	Bali Catur Pengembara
415	23.53	9.48	2.48	MilÃ¡n Baticz
416	73.24	29.48	2.48	Lars Ã–rstrÃ¶m
417	38.47	15.46	2.49	Oleksii Lukin (ÐžÐ»ÐµÐºÑÑ–Ð¹ Ð›ÑƒÐºÑ–Ð½)
418	31.33	12.57	2.49	Evan Liu
419	41.22	16.53	2.49	Mingbin Zhang (å¼*é“*æ–Œ)
420	35.61	14.28	2.49	Uriel Gayosso Ruiz
421	58.63	23.51	2.49	Daniel Hermansson
422	43.41	17.40	2.49	Andrew Unzueta
423	34.63	13.86	2.50	Akihiro Ishida (çŸ³ç”°æœ—å¤§)
424	30.03	12.01	2.50	Peter Chau
425	28.89	11.53	2.51	Takahiro Tomisawa (å¯Œæ²¢éš†åºƒ)
426	62.47	24.90	2.51	Yang Song (å®‹é˜³)
427	43.34	17.27	2.51	Francisco PÃ©rez Padilla
428	58.46	23.29	2.51	Henrik Bui
429	33.71	13.42	2.51	Juan Juli Andika Chandra
430	33.35	13.27	2.51	Roman Ostapenko (Ð*Ð¾Ð¼Ð°Ð½ ÐžÑÑ‚Ð°Ð¿ÐµÐ½ÐºÐ¾)
431	64.46	25.64	2.51	Francisco Antonio Salazar Candia
432	62.38	24.80	2.52	Grant Russell
433	50.75	20.16	2.52	Nathanael Nyp
434	44.40	17.61	2.52	Yu Da-Hyun
435	31.66	12.51	2.53	PÃ©ter TrombitÃ¡s
436	62.94	24.81	2.54	Jonathan Harder
437	38.23	15.06	2.54	Paolo Girotti
438	45.14	17.76	2.54	Bradley Vorjohan
439	28.50	11.21	2.54	Yuhei Takagi (é«˜æœ¨ä½‘å¹³)
440	66.15	25.93	2.55	Roy van den Hazel
441	28.68	11.23	2.55	Kalina BrzeziÅ„ska
442	26.75	10.47	2.55	Justin Jaffray
443	58.75	22.98	2.56	Xusheng Hong (æ´ªæ—*å‡)
444	46.35	18.09	2.56	Arvid Skarrie
445	39.65	15.47	2.56	Vidar Klungre
446	56.25	21.93	2.56	Bryan Logan
447	36.85	14.34	2.57	Linji Xue (è–›æž—ç»§)
448	51.28	19.95	2.57	ÃdÃ¡m LaczÃ³
449	40.04	15.55	2.57	Jianan Qin (ç§¦å˜‰æ¥*)
450	40.33	15.66	2.58	Donglei Li (æŽå†¬é›·)
451	30.03	11.62	2.58	Nick Pappas
452	33.17	12.79	2.59	Jacob Lange
453	56.37	21.68	2.60	Yuhang Wu (å´å®‡èˆª)
454	72.36	27.82	2.60	Shih-Tien Chan (è©¹ä»•å…¸)
455	28.95	11.13	2.60	Dan Dzoan
456	44.46	17.05	2.61	Christian Foyle
457	40.87	15.66	2.61	Moon Bum-Seok
458	39.66	15.15	2.62	Kai Liu (åˆ˜æº)
459	43.15	16.47	2.62	Piyachat Jamsai (à¸›à¸´à¸¢à¸°à¸‰à¸±à¸•à¸£ à¹à¸ˆà¹ˆà¸¡à¹ƒà¸ª)
460	27.96	10.66	2.62	Simon Lim
461	59.12	22.52	2.63	Luiz Felipe Parente Santiago
462	51.01	19.43	2.63	Dmitry Karyakin
463	48.68	18.47	2.64	Kevin Chen
464	32.37	12.26	2.64	JosÃ© Leonardo Chaparro Prieto
465	29.02	10.99	2.64	Ville SeppÃ¤nen
466	40.23	15.23	2.64	Anthony McKnight
467	56.72	21.47	2.64	Rai Trisna Putra
468	61.73	23.35	2.64	Allan Ortega
469	31.84	12.04	2.64	Bernett Orlando
470	32.83	12.41	2.65	Patrick Kelly
471	105.50	39.87	2.65	Hanneke Rijks
472	26.20	9.89	2.65	Congbiao Jiang (è’‹ä¸›éª‰)
473	29.90	11.27	2.65	Qianqian Shao (é‚µåƒèŠŠ)
474	40.91	15.41	2.65	Chris Wall
475	59.81	22.52	2.66	Lee Pappas
476	27.84	10.47	2.66	Jong-Ho Jeong (ì*•ì¢…í˜¸)
477	54.65	20.53	2.66	Neil Xia
478	32.71	12.28	2.66	Jiajun Li (æŽå˜‰ä¿Š)
479	33.22	12.44	2.67	Oscar Roth Andersen
480	50.15	18.76	2.67	Andrei PÃ®rvu
481	69.40	25.94	2.68	Felix FrÃ¶berg
482	43.39	16.20	2.68	Marwin-Peter Kurth
483	28.32	10.57	2.68	Baramee Pookcharoen (à¸šà¸²à¸£à¸¡à¸µ à¸žà¸¸à¸à¹€à¸ˆà¸£à¸´à¸)
484	22.13	8.25	2.68	Yumu Tabuchi (ç”°æ¸•é›„å¤¢)
485	34.07	12.70	2.68	Matthew Wanstall
486	52.46	19.55	2.68	Yiqun Yang (æ¨å±¹ç¾¤)
487	30.38	11.32	2.68	Derrick Eide
488	45.69	17.02	2.68	Chawarach Tanphongphiphatchai
489	45.81	17.06	2.69	NÃ³ra Szepes
490	28.49	10.60	2.69	James Hamory
491	71.50	26.60	2.69	Zheng-Hong Chung (é˜é„*é´»)
492	32.21	11.98	2.69	Rasyadan Muhammad
493	45.17	16.78	2.69	Fathur Rahman
494	45.27	16.77	2.70	Luis Davila
495	34.34	12.70	2.70	Marvin Strehl
496	36.75	13.59	2.70	Zihao Wang (çŽ‹å*è±ª)
497	47.75	17.56	2.72	Rodion Sekerin
498	45.04	16.55	2.72	Qiping Zhang (å¼*ä¼å¹³)
499	79.55	29.22	2.72	Mitchell Aiken
500	35.18	12.91	2.73	Aili Asikainen
501	31.76	11.63	2.73	Natthaphat Mahtani (à¸“à¸±à¸à¸*à¸±à¸—à¸£ à¸ˆà¸µ à¸¡à¸²à¸—à¸²à¸™à¸µ)
502	48.44	17.68	2.74	Ge Qu (æ›²æ*Œ)
503	49.40	17.92	2.76	Arnaud van Galen
504	31.23	11.32	2.76	Nurym Kudaibergen
505	33.85	12.25	2.76	Felix Lee
506	99.46	35.97	2.77	Anders Larsson
507	36.45	13.17	2.77	Daniel Grabski
508	51.69	18.65	2.77	Simon Huang
509	48.96	17.65	2.77	Cristobal Correa del Valle
510	35.96	12.96	2.77	OlivÃ©r Perge
511	44.93	16.17	2.78	David Johnsson
512	30.52	10.97	2.78	Everett Kelly
513	56.31	20.22	2.78	JesÃºs Manuel AlarcÃ³n San MartÃ*n
514	33.27	11.94	2.79	Pablo GrasbÃ¶ck
515	95.46	34.24	2.79	Olivier Polspoel
516	31.53	11.30	2.79	Neel Shah
517	49.36	17.67	2.79	Chung Tze Yang
518	40.99	14.67	2.79	Zhen Tang (å”é•‡)
519	49.83	17.83	2.79	Yan Song (å®‹å²©)
520	45.05	16.10	2.80	Matthew Chang
521	126.32	45.09	2.80	Pablo Mansilla
522	35.38	12.54	2.82	John Edison Ubaldo
523	65.16	23.02	2.83	Lee Young-Jo
524	171.54	60.57	2.83	Christopher Quattrociocchi
525	36.45	12.86	2.83	Felipe de Carvalho Diniz
526	30.61	10.79	2.84	Mitchell Lane
527	75.13	26.47	2.84	Brayden Riggs
528	45.85	16.14	2.84	Gabriel LaForte
529	26.45	9.31	2.84	Erik Akkersdijk
530	42.97	15.11	2.84	Hongfei Tian (ç”°æ´ªé£ž)
531	42.02	14.74	2.85	Zachary Lowry
532	42.75	14.99	2.85	Apichai Boonnuam (à¸*à¸*à¸´à¸Šà¸±à¸¢ à¸šà¸¸à¸à¸™à¹ˆà¸§à¸¡)
533	48.84	17.12	2.85	Saran Seehanam (à¸¨à¸£à¸±à¸“à¸¢à¹Œ à¸ªà¸µà¸«à¸²à¸™à¸²à¸¡)
534	72.54	25.38	2.86	Adam Nyberg
535	33.12	11.57	2.86	Meng Wang (çŽ‹çŒ›)
536	29.32	10.24	2.86	Che-Ting Chu (æœ±å“²å»·)
537	50.04	17.47	2.86	Roland KovÃ¡cs
538	43.24	15.07	2.87	Ivan Smirnov
539	53.39	18.56	2.88	Lee Glendenning
540	54.07	18.78	2.88	Sanae Omyo
541	39.50	13.71	2.88	Yong Rong Seng
542	33.11	11.49	2.88	Mike Kotch
543	59.75	20.68	2.89	Allyson Dias de Lima
544	42.00	14.53	2.89	Willian FidÃªncio
545	98.68	34.08	2.90	Peng Yao Hao
546	44.03	15.18	2.90	Shelley Chang
547	30.72	10.59	2.90	Jinseong Kim (ê¹€ì§„ì„±)
548	33.17	11.43	2.90	Austin Reed
549	49.36	17.00	2.90	Shouta Takiguchi (ç€§å£å½°å¤ª)
550	54.29	18.69	2.90	Asa Kaplan
551	41.66	14.34	2.91	Wojciech Fydrych
552	122.96	42.27	2.91	Yuxuan Wu
553	50.33	17.30	2.91	Martin Scheubrein
554	40.21	13.82	2.91	David Adams
555	33.82	11.61	2.91	SeungWoon Lee (ì´ìŠ¹ìš´)
556	43.27	14.79	2.93	Alex Seidler
557	49.67	16.96	2.93	ZoÃ© de Moffarts
558	49.34	16.84	2.93	Guillaume Erbibou
559	36.80	12.53	2.94	Sachio Iwasaki (å²©å´Žå¹¸ç”Ÿ)
560	47.10	16.03	2.94	Austin Thielemier
561	36.07	12.26	2.94	Ting Sheng Bao Yang
562	54.17	18.41	2.94	Ilham Arisnawan
563	129.99	44.12	2.95	Guillermo Serrano MartÃ*nez
564	43.73	14.83	2.95	Julian Fliege
565	42.11	14.28	2.95	Marco Rota
566	41.32	14.01	2.95	Chan Tak Chuen (é™³å¾·æ³‰)
567	80.99	27.39	2.96	Ankit Gupta
568	63.15	21.34	2.96	Chaojie li (æŽè¶…æ°)
569	32.68	11.03	2.96	Yunsu Nam (ë‚¨ìœ¤ìˆ˜)
570	53.56	18.04	2.97	Peng Cao (æ›¹é¹)
571	42.60	14.34	2.97	Xu Wang (çŽ‹æ—*)
572	84.29	28.37	2.97	Michael Erskine
573	34.90	11.74	2.97	Lorenzo Vigani Poli
574	45.57	15.29	2.98	Ilkyoo Choi (ìµœì¼ê·œ)
575	41.67	13.97	2.98	Emerson Herrmann
576	43.22	14.48	2.98	Hampus Hansson
577	49.90	16.70	2.99	Brandon Huynh
578	99.18	33.12	2.99	Phannuwat Maicharoenkun (à¸*à¸²à¸“à¸¸à¸§à¸±à¸’à¸™à¹Œ à¸¡à¸²à¸¢à¹€à¸ˆà¸£à¸´à¸à¸à¸¸à¸¥)
579	47.68	15.92	2.99	Jhe-Syuan Fan (èŒƒå“²è»’)
580	39.09	13.05	3.00	Yannick Richter
581	40.06	13.37	3.00	James Creswell
582	40.71	13.57	3.00	Rudolf Wehofer
583	100.90	33.55	3.01	Noah LaBarba
584	41.23	13.70	3.01	Daniel Cano Salgado
585	63.17	20.99	3.01	Elio Greggio
586	30.16	10.02	3.01	Takumi Yoshida (å‰ç”°åŒ*)
587	32.96	10.95	3.01	Moritz Karl
588	40.68	13.50	3.01	Xiao Liu (åˆ˜æ½‡)
589	109.18	36.22	3.01	Parker Skouson
590	45.56	15.10	3.02	Daniel Prieto Paz
591	38.38	12.72	3.02	Yiming Liu (åˆ˜ä¸€é¸£)
592	75.75	25.01	3.03	Gaoqin Cao (æ›¹é«˜é’¦)
593	41.89	13.83	3.03	Frank Severinsen
594	43.23	14.27	3.03	Erwan Kohler
595	42.88	14.13	3.03	Jason Kilbourn
596	34.91	11.49	3.04	Matic Omulec
597	63.45	20.87	3.04	AdriÃ* Dalmau LÃ³pez
598	53.56	17.55	3.05	Szabolcs BalÃ¡zsi
599	58.36	19.12	3.05	Guomin Zhang (å¼*å›½æ•)
600	46.67	15.28	3.05	Yohei Suzuki (éˆ´æœ¨æ´‹å¹³)
601	49.21	16.10	3.06	Angel Arrioja Landa
602	100.65	32.92	3.06	Jared Ruane
603	47.05	15.37	3.06	Lukas VaitkeviÄius
604	36.28	11.85	3.06	Luke Hudlass-Galley
605	33.62	10.97	3.06	SeungBeom Cho
606	92.04	30.03	3.06	Barnidharan Mohan
607	42.94	13.94	3.08	Cody Heise
608	131.45	42.63	3.08	Mark Difuobio
609	37.23	12.07	3.08	Arut Klaewkasetkorn (à¸*à¸£à¸¸à¸© à¹à¸à¸¥à¹‰à¸§à¹€à¸à¸©à¸•à¸£à¸à¸£à¸“à¹Œ)
610	55.54	18.00	3.09	Cameron Hobbs
611	79.87	25.88	3.09	Lee Sang-Huck
612	63.18	20.45	3.09	Phillip McLaurin
613	57.73	18.63	3.10	Muhammad Usman Amjad
614	58.62	18.91	3.10	Ranphoa Ngowa
615	52.07	16.77	3.10	Shujie Fang (æ–¹è¿°æ°)
616	122.65	39.49	3.11	Varun Karandikar
617	38.88	12.50	3.11	Robin BlÃ¶hm
618	63.78	20.49	3.11	Andreas BÃ¦kdahl
619	39.32	12.63	3.11	Malvin Lo
620	43.94	14.10	3.12	AndrÃ© Tillmans
621	39.13	12.54	3.12	Marcin Stachura
622	39.85	12.77	3.12	Kai Jiptner
623	63.30	20.27	3.12	Jingxiang Wang (æ±ªé–ç¿”)
624	34.74	11.12	3.12	BalÃ¡zs BernÃ¡t
625	66.62	21.32	3.12	Austin deBruyn
626	33.52	10.72	3.13	Tommaso Zoffoli
627	58.58	18.73	3.13	Javier Santa Cruz Ãlvarez
628	56.03	17.88	3.13	Zhanshuo Xu (å¾å±•é“„)
629	44.96	14.33	3.14	Raphael Talatala
630	66.53	21.18	3.14	Noah Ehrich
631	30.05	9.54	3.15	Haowei Fan (æ¨Šæµ©çŽ®)
632	35.20	11.17	3.15	Jeremy Fleischman
633	59.44	18.85	3.15	Dennis Strehlau
634	52.39	16.61	3.15	Rui-Jun Liu (åŠ‰ç¿éˆž)
635	45.33	14.37	3.15	Ernie Pulchny
636	42.36	13.39	3.16	Marcin Jakubowski
637	43.64	13.78	3.17	Alexandre Philiponet
638	44.86	14.15	3.17	Daniel Mucklow
639	30.21	9.47	3.19	Mulun Yin (é˜´ç›®ä»‘)
640	46.62	14.60	3.19	Dimas Satrio Danardono
641	47.27	14.80	3.19	David Lim
642	61.98	19.38	3.20	Jian Wang (çŽ‹åš)
643	40.85	12.76	3.20	Tobias Christlieb
644	88.44	27.62	3.20	BenoÃ®t Deschrijvere
645	56.83	17.74	3.20	Yun-Chung Lin (æž—å…ä¸*)
646	52.41	16.36	3.20	Shenchuan Mao (æ¯›ç¥žå·)
647	56.92	17.76	3.20	Connor Grieves
648	60.19	18.76	3.21	Ashwin Ramesh
649	60.07	18.69	3.21	Sven Gowal
650	38.35	11.93	3.21	Alejandro Riveiro RodrÃ*guez
651	115.03	35.77	3.22	Aya Kataoka (ç‰‡å²¡å½©)
652	30.24	9.40	3.22	Kailong Li (æŽå¼€éš†)
653	56.28	17.47	3.22	Nguyá»…n Viá»‡t HoÃ*ng
654	52.83	16.39	3.22	Elliott Ross
655	55.21	17.12	3.22	Jorge Godoy GutiÃ©rrez
656	85.40	26.44	3.23	Alex Ozer
657	51.14	15.82	3.23	Walker Welch
658	41.82	12.90	3.24	Jimmy Coll
659	47.09	14.50	3.25	Baiqiang Dong (è‘£ç™¾å¼º)
660	42.61	13.12	3.25	Fernando Daniel HernÃ¡ndez SÃ¡nchez
661	64.64	19.90	3.25	Ivan Zabrodin
662	58.26	17.93	3.25	Tyler Boulware
663	52.26	16.06	3.25	Oleg Gritsenko
664	54.11	16.59	3.26	Li Gao (é«˜åŠ›)
665	63.06	19.33	3.26	Jeremy Lu
666	82.16	25.18	3.26	Lalei Yu (ä½™æ‹‰é›·)
667	40.88	12.47	3.28	Norbert HÃ©jja
668	40.45	12.31	3.29	Ben Whitmore
669	34.56	10.50	3.29	Lee Jin-Hyung (ì´ì§„í˜•)
670	34.80	10.56	3.30	I-Fan Wu (å³äº¦å‡¡)
671	67.81	20.57	3.30	Ismael Garcia Salgado
672	46.98	14.25	3.30	Meng Yi Li (æŽå*Ÿä¸€)
673	45.01	13.64	3.30	Wira Dharma Kencana Putra
674	48.77	14.75	3.31	Afrizal Adinur
675	39.46	11.92	3.31	Christopher Ness
676	80.22	24.19	3.32	Bruno Mikkelsen
677	197.07	59.30	3.32	NicolÃ¡s Moncada Perdomo
678	63.25	19.03	3.32	Giulio Grammatica
679	39.96	12.02	3.32	Shuto Ueno (ä¸Šé‡ŽæŸŠæ–—)
680	64.38	19.36	3.33	Caspian Gustavsson
681	68.62	20.63	3.33	Mateus Silva Luna
682	46.41	13.94	3.33	Philip Chang
683	61.06	18.33	3.33	Mihai Isarescu
684	45.22	13.56	3.33	Steven Turner
685	59.32	17.76	3.34	Josh Rotholz
686	48.97	14.66	3.34	GÃ¡bor RÃ³ka
687	60.05	17.97	3.34	Son Jeong-Sang
688	62.61	18.71	3.35	Kevin Westermann
689	49.80	14.88	3.35	ClÃ©ment Gallet
690	55.84	16.67	3.35	David Yan
691	47.41	14.15	3.35	Jonathan Esteban Rivera CastillÃ³n
692	48.28	14.40	3.35	Zhulu Ke (æŸ¯åŠ©éŒ„)
693	47.33	14.11	3.35	Xiaofeng Jiao (ç„¦æ™“å³°)
694	45.68	13.61	3.36	Azlysha Azmi
695	80.10	23.80	3.37	Jason Cheng
696	96.32	28.58	3.37	Alberto Maldonado Altamirano
697	113.18	33.53	3.38	Derek O'Connor
698	53.51	15.85	3.38	Tanai Chaikraveephand (à¸˜à¸™à¸±à¸¢ à¸Šà¸±à¸¢à¸à¸£à¸°à¸§à¸µà¸žà¸±à¸™à¸˜à¹Œ)
699	50.54	14.95	3.38	Erlang Wiratama Surya
700	45.29	13.38	3.38	Kim Tae Hyung (ê¹€íƒœí˜•)
701	55.95	16.46	3.40	Viktor BjÃ¶rkholm
702	69.03	20.25	3.41	Lee Jung-Hyun
703	85.10	24.96	3.41	Ben Winkeler
704	66.74	19.57	3.41	Yucheng Lu (é™†å®‡æ¾„)
705	50.45	14.79	3.41	Swaminathan Chandrasekaran
706	56.15	16.43	3.42	Patrick Jason Lim
707	74.88	21.84	3.43	Alan Pablo Luja Anguiano
708	71.04	20.71	3.43	Andy Worden
709	43.69	12.73	3.43	Yusheng Liu (åˆ˜é›¨ç”Ÿ)
710	79.98	23.30	3.43	Lee Tae-Woong
711	50.04	14.53	3.44	Danurweda Handitya
712	30.20	8.76	3.45	Morten Arborg
713	40.17	11.64	3.45	Fakhri Raihaan
714	79.88	23.09	3.46	Ignacio Olivares DÃ*az
715	76.26	22.04	3.46	Kevin Jorgensen
716	63.83	18.44	3.46	Mykyta Monokov (ÐœÐ¸ÐºÐ¸Ñ‚Ð° ÐœÐ¾Ð½Ð¾ÐºÐ¾Ð²)
717	80.85	23.35	3.46	Maria Oey
718	71.78	20.73	3.46	Conor Baumann
719	66.44	19.18	3.46	Johannes Ridefelt
720	69.36	19.99	3.47	Yunzhu Li (æŽäº‘ç¥)
721	72.27	20.81	3.47	Felician Putz
722	60.05	17.28	3.48	Ellery Murdock
723	49.09	14.10	3.48	Yuyang Zhang (å¼*è£•é˜³)
724	47.45	13.62	3.48	Ganyuan Jiang (æ±Ÿæ·¦æº)
725	69.65	19.99	3.48	Henrique FonsÃªca Coelho Lima
726	47.31	13.56	3.49	Riley Thurm
727	80.81	23.13	3.49	Ryan Goessl
728	60.01	17.17	3.50	Victor Daniel SuÃ¡rez GutiÃ©rrez
729	53.67	15.35	3.50	Jibo Zhao (èµµå‰æ³¢)
730	64.30	18.34	3.51	James Dean Ludlow
731	58.71	16.74	3.51	Lee Yiu Fai (æŽæ›œè¼)
732	42.75	12.18	3.51	MichaÅ‚ Matczak
733	48.72	13.88	3.51	Ivan Torgashov
734	52.72	15.01	3.51	Mark Smith
735	116.47	33.16	3.51	Calvin Poderzay
736	41.49	11.80	3.52	Guillain Potron
737	137.57	39.08	3.52	Bruce Norskog
738	67.38	19.13	3.52	Koen Heltzel
739	50.47	14.31	3.53	Tzu-Heng Lin (æž—å*æ†)
740	56.73	16.08	3.53	Heng Ma (é©¬æ’)
741	45.52	12.90	3.53	Worasil Bunpeam (à¸§à¸£à¸¨à¸´à¸¥à¸›à¹Œ à¸šà¸¸à¸à¹€à¸›à¸µà¹ˆà¸¢à¸¡)
742	60.17	17.05	3.53	Vladislav Prokhorov
743	40.81	11.54	3.54	Chau Ka Wai (å‘¨å˜‰å‰)
744	47.12	13.30	3.54	Maximilian Julius Schneider
745	131.44	36.94	3.56	LÃ©o Grelier
746	62.75	17.62	3.56	Vicente Correa del Valle
747	54.76	15.36	3.57	Jose Urrego-Gomez
748	39.47	11.07	3.57	Pei-Chun Tsao (æ›¹åŸ¹å³»)
749	70.68	19.81	3.57	CÃ©sar Rojas Contreras
750	37.62	10.53	3.57	Edouard Chambon
751	44.93	12.55	3.58	Wojciech Szatanowski
752	81.50	22.67	3.60	Di Li (æŽè¿ª)
753	42.66	11.86	3.60	Niklas Spies
754	44.45	12.34	3.60	Rongjin Huang (é»„è£è¿›)
755	116.82	32.43	3.60	Adam Tedesco
756	42.67	11.84	3.60	Tim Reynolds
757	77.64	21.49	3.61	Fikri Al-Mubarok
758	118.21	32.68	3.62	Michele Pisani
759	75.48	20.86	3.62	Pierre Calendini
760	62.67	17.30	3.62	Tomoaki Okayama (å²¡å±±å‹æ˜*)
761	60.40	16.67	3.62	Sagar Laud
762	47.32	13.04	3.63	Shih-Yao Lin (æž—è©©å*¯)
763	44.50	12.26	3.63	Alberto PÃ©rez de Rada Fiol
764	58.15	16.00	3.63	Michael Nguyen
765	96.30	26.47	3.64	Erik Silingi
766	53.04	14.57	3.64	Hubert Antokolski
767	47.14	12.91	3.65	Tatsuya Ookubo (å¤§ä¹…ä¿é”ä¹Ÿ)
768	49.41	13.53	3.65	Ivo Bakker
769	61.90	16.95	3.65	Jhong-En Wei
770	51.29	14.04	3.65	Jonathan Papa
771	53.55	14.65	3.66	Frank Morris
772	130.02	35.52	3.66	Wenxin Lin (æž—é›¯æ˜•)
773	43.30	11.79	3.67	Patrick Jameson
774	37.06	10.08	3.68	Alfrisa Diva Wandana
775	56.34	15.30	3.68	Nicolas Mathieu
776	52.07	14.14	3.68	Huai-Yang Tsai (è”¡æ‡·æ´‹)
777	53.88	14.63	3.68	Tomasz Korzeniewski
778	54.07	14.63	3.70	Sergey Zhukov
779	55.57	15.03	3.70	Dany Yaacoub
780	38.63	10.44	3.70	Louis Cormier
781	66.10	17.86	3.70	Brendan Blackwell
782	71.52	19.27	3.71	OlivÃ©r Nagy
783	58.07	15.63	3.72	Denis Grachev
784	82.46	22.19	3.72	Rickard Jonsson
785	114.65	30.83	3.72	Shantanu Walke
786	59.34	15.95	3.72	Sutep Nopnatee (à¸ªà¸¸à¹€à¸—à¸ž à¸™à¸*à¸™à¸—à¸µ)
787	58.02	15.59	3.72	Gergely CsÃ¡nyi
788	64.37	17.29	3.72	Tenyson Couto dos Reis
789	55.66	14.94	3.73	Kuan-Yu Chen 2 (é™³å†*å®‡)
790	69.83	18.74	3.73	Ãngel David RodrÃ*guez
791	98.48	26.42	3.73	Austin Green
792	96.04	25.74	3.73	James Simpson
793	68.57	18.36	3.73	Jordi Piqueras GÃ³mez
794	61.67	16.49	3.74	Lee Sung-Ju
795	44.88	11.97	3.75	Jason Baum
796	76.98	20.53	3.75	Marcell TÃ¶rÃ¶csik
797	49.62	13.22	3.75	Jack Moseley
798	60.97	16.24	3.75	James Markey Jr.
799	54.76	14.58	3.76	Patrick Kern
800	63.36	16.85	3.76	Teodor Fodorean
801	45.31	12.04	3.76	RamÃ³n Dersch
802	56.73	15.06	3.77	Jack Johnston
803	88.26	23.42	3.77	Chew Soon Quan
804	74.18	19.67	3.77	Yannick Tonatiuh Napsuciale Heredia
805	53.72	14.24	3.77	PÃ©ter RÃ³ka
806	44.68	11.84	3.77	Zhaohan Xiong
807	43.25	11.45	3.78	Hippolyte Moreau
808	57.87	15.30	3.78	Tong Boonrod (à¸•à¹‹à¸*à¸‡ à¸šà¸¸à¸à¸£à¸*à¸”)
809	59.80	15.81	3.78	Christian SchiÃ¸tt
810	80.39	21.25	3.78	Stephen Hungs
811	178.25	47.09	3.79	Miguel Angel Llatas Beny
812	65.04	17.17	3.79	Lorenzo Gutierrez
813	46.38	12.23	3.79	Rifqi Aulia Zaki
814	31.15	8.21	3.79	Cornelius Dieckmann
815	44.24	11.66	3.79	Dan Selzer
816	100.28	26.43	3.79	Brandon Lugtu
817	55.57	14.63	3.80	Kwok Chi Hang
818	58.71	15.45	3.80	Paolo Jose Panganiban
819	72.88	19.17	3.80	Vicente AlbÃ*ter AlpÃ*zar
820	50.95	13.38	3.81	Zhou Yichen (å‘¨å¥•è‡£)
821	46.43	12.19	3.81	Hilmar Magnusson
822	58.92	15.44	3.82	Alrimar Dias Rocha Sobrinho
823	93.92	24.61	3.82	Jie Xu (è®¸æ´)
824	39.90	10.41	3.83	Rowan Kinneavy
825	59.55	15.49	3.84	NicolÃ² Simone
826	61.13	15.90	3.84	Micah Stairs
827	57.44	14.94	3.84	Konsta Jukka
828	53.64	13.95	3.85	Tiancheng Feng (å†¯å¤©æˆ)
829	46.28	12.03	3.85	Anton Bedrichenko
830	137.31	35.69	3.85	Roman Baiboussinov
831	62.50	16.24	3.85	Brandon Mikel
832	52.88	13.71	3.86	Pengju Li (æŽé¹ä¸¾)
833	88.48	22.86	3.87	Viktor Elinder
834	67.04	17.31	3.87	Stachu Korick
835	56.20	14.49	3.88	Shuai Liu (åˆ˜å¸…)
836	36.61	9.43	3.88	Zhouheng Sun (å*™èˆŸæ¨ª)
837	94.39	24.29	3.89	Wuttiwat Sritanisarakorn (à¸§à¸¸à¸’à¸´à¸§à¸±à¸’à¸™à¹Œ à¸¨à¸£à¸µà¸à¸²à¸™à¸´à¸¨à¸£à¸²à¸à¸£)
838	52.04	13.35	3.90	Manuel Guse
839	84.51	21.67	3.90	Park Jung-Hyouk
840	98.79	25.30	3.90	Wu Xia (å¤æ*¦)
841	120.50	30.85	3.91	Vivek Chandru
842	55.60	14.23	3.91	Matthew Dioso
843	32.33	8.27	3.91	Rowe Hessler
844	90.13	23.02	3.92	Dave Adrian Lomongo
845	42.67	10.87	3.93	Andres FlÃ¼gel
846	81.66	20.79	3.93	RaphaÃ«l Mothe
847	50.43	12.82	3.93	Pang Pak Hin (å½*æ*¢è»’)
848	229.19	58.21	3.94	Javier Cabezuelo SÃ¡nchez
849	51.75	13.11	3.95	Shu Kasuga (æ˜¥æ—¥æŸŠ)
850	39.94	10.09	3.96	Justin Adsuara
851	73.32	18.50	3.96	Yana Gribacheva
852	62.90	15.84	3.97	Tonia KwaÅ›niewska
853	39.29	9.88	3.98	Joar MellstrÃ¶m
854	56.45	14.16	3.99	Felix Gebauer
855	45.48	11.40	3.99	MÃ¡rk VecsernyÃ©s
856	66.57	16.67	3.99	Norbert Hantos
857	66.85	16.74	3.99	Jia-You Weng (ç¿å˜‰ä½‘)
858	62.84	15.72	4.00	James Maupin
859	73.11	18.28	4.00	Eduardo Bernieri Schiavon de Andrade
860	64.94	16.22	4.00	Mikhail Mukhin
861	55.40	13.83	4.01	Yiwei Wang (çŽ‹ç¥ŽçŽ®)
862	59.74	14.91	4.01	Ricky Lianto
863	57.00	14.22	4.01	Andreas Farenbruch
864	48.76	12.11	4.03	Jascha Bakarinow
865	52.58	13.04	4.03	Dmitry Choklya
866	60.02	14.88	4.03	GaÃ«l Servignat
867	62.05	15.38	4.03	Christian Lippai
868	80.00	19.77	4.05	Dinur Rafif Najwan
869	52.36	12.93	4.05	Zach Goldman
870	71.32	17.59	4.05	Daniel Medrano Huerta
871	121.45	29.95	4.06	Pierre BienaimÃ©
872	93.71	23.09	4.06	Velidi Venkata Jagan Mohana Murali Krishna
873	96.16	23.69	4.06	Ethan Rosen
874	60.70	14.94	4.06	Christian Baier
875	84.45	20.78	4.06	Marcel Doose
876	58.28	14.33	4.07	Greg French
877	100.62	24.73	4.07	Mikhail Denisov
878	49.82	12.24	4.07	Janitra Ezra Putra
879	42.35	10.40	4.07	Harald Stiff
880	52.19	12.81	4.07	MÃ¡tÃ© HorvÃ¡th
881	58.35	14.31	4.08	Wei-Hao Huang (é»ƒå‰è±ª)
882	55.81	13.65	4.09	Jakub Janusz
883	42.22	10.30	4.10	Yohei Oka (å²¡è¦å¹³)
884	60.06	14.60	4.11	Cameron Almasi
885	54.84	13.33	4.11	Andrei Michael
886	65.90	15.98	4.12	Joshua Larson
887	86.53	20.92	4.14	Tristan Paulussen
888	70.00	16.91	4.14	Mark Angelo Reyes
889	57.43	13.85	4.15	Po-Han Chen (é™³æŸç¿°)
890	66.64	16.04	4.15	Arthur Breciani Marques
891	98.49	23.69	4.16	Charlie Carson
892	70.72	17.00	4.16	Antton Curutchet
893	79.30	19.04	4.16	Juho Kuisma
894	61.53	14.77	4.17	Cyrus Colah
895	60.08	14.42	4.17	Johannes Blum
896	91.68	22.00	4.17	Alvaro RodrÃ*guez
897	54.77	13.12	4.17	Daniel Que
898	68.88	16.46	4.18	Jan Dickmann
899	65.24	15.57	4.19	Jacopo Melchiorri
900	54.87	13.07	4.20	Tim Major
901	94.24	22.44	4.20	Dick van Zalinge
902	104.46	24.76	4.22	Mossimo Ebeling
903	55.69	13.20	4.22	Rui Yang (æ¨ç¿)
904	87.65	20.76	4.22	Javier Teo Han Seong
905	54.81	12.97	4.23	Niklaus Parcell
906	46.51	10.99	4.23	Bence Hunor BÃ³zsing
907	47.76	11.27	4.24	Yan-Hung Lai (è³´å½¥å®)
908	102.16	24.09	4.24	Nick Cafolla
909	43.96	10.36	4.24	Pedro Henrique Da Silva Roque
910	72.91	17.17	4.25	Andy Bridger
911	80.68	18.98	4.25	Rodrigo Ybarra de Oliveira Ribeiro
912	38.18	8.98	4.25	Sebastian Weyer
913	47.31	11.12	4.25	Chester Lian
914	43.13	10.13	4.26	John Tamanas
915	58.99	13.84	4.26	Feng-Ren Huang (é»ƒé€¢ä»»)
916	54.01	12.66	4.27	Jonathan Cookmeyer
917	66.72	15.60	4.28	Carlos MatÃ*as Ramart RamÃ*rez
918	52.50	12.26	4.28	Anton Rostovikov
919	55.21	12.88	4.29	Jialong Du (æœé•“é¾™)
920	78.52	18.31	4.29	Kim Dong-Young
921	49.15	11.45	4.29	Antoine Cantin
922	91.18	21.24	4.29	Kadir Sertcanli
923	48.20	11.22	4.30	Lasse Korbanka
924	76.43	17.78	4.30	Karthik Puthraya
925	116.21	27.02	4.30	Kenneth Gustavsson
926	52.27	12.14	4.31	Yuxuan Wang (çŽ‹å®‡è½©)
927	72.48	16.79	4.32	Uku KruusamÃ¤gi
928	81.72	18.92	4.32	Rodrigo Guillherme de Campos
929	65.79	15.23	4.32	Niklas Rentz
930	44.24	10.23	4.32	Kevin Costello III
931	77.47	17.87	4.34	Suveer Mehra
932	75.40	17.33	4.35	Alex Clarke
933	52.91	12.15	4.35	LÃª Tráº§n Äá»©c
934	64.77	14.86	4.36	John-Michael Clay
935	63.45	14.55	4.36	Hideki Niina (æ–°åç§€æ¨¹)
936	61.46	14.04	4.38	Yongyi Xiong (ç†Šæ°¸ä¸€)
937	63.82	14.53	4.39	Adrian Englhardt
938	92.55	21.05	4.40	Nick Le
939	63.20	14.37	4.40	ZalÃ¡n MihÃ¡ly
940	62.02	14.04	4.42	Valentin Havlovec
941	59.71	13.51	4.42	Andreas GrÃ¶bmayr
942	59.98	13.57	4.42	Giuliano Cayetano
943	116.73	26.40	4.42	Lennart Aspelin
944	56.96	12.88	4.42	Andreas Bahr
945	52.90	11.96	4.42	Patrick Hetco
946	106.28	24.02	4.42	Yiwei Zhang (å¼*ä¸€ä¼Ÿ)
947	52.34	11.82	4.43	Jeremi Niedziela
948	44.91	10.13	4.43	Christopher Olson
949	126.60	28.54	4.44	Jiacheng Peng (å½*å®¶è¯š)
950	63.35	14.27	4.44	Tristan Wright
951	61.87	13.91	4.45	Leonard Ewerbeck
952	38.69	8.67	4.46	Thanaporn Sichanugrist (à¸˜à¸™à¸žà¸£ à¸ªà¸´à¸Šà¸Œà¸™à¸¸à¸à¸¤à¸©à¸Žà¹Œ)
953	63.34	14.19	4.46	Karol Cudzich
954	65.48	14.64	4.47	Jiarui Cao (æ›¹å®¶ç¿)
955	57.78	12.90	4.48	Omar Timothy Lozada
956	73.40	16.38	4.48	Bruno GÃ¡lvez
957	96.30	21.49	4.48	Geoffrey Roda
958	44.63	9.94	4.49	Andrew Sopchak
959	57.73	12.85	4.49	Anders Bogan
960	43.99	9.79	4.49	Stefan Huber
961	70.57	15.67	4.50	Hugo Tse
962	79.31	17.58	4.51	Javier Tirado Ortiz
963	75.42	16.71	4.51	Bob Burton
964	49.90	11.02	4.53	Christian Kaserer
965	71.16	15.69	4.54	Yan Xia (å¤ç„±)
966	45.99	10.14	4.54	Chia-Wei Lu (å‘‚å®¶ç¶*)
967	59.87	13.19	4.54	Kian Barry
968	60.24	13.25	4.55	Dorian Stein
969	47.24	10.39	4.55	Ken Lin (ç·´æŸå¥)
970	55.00	12.08	4.55	Lennon Grinta
971	90.24	19.80	4.56	Chuangbin Zheng (éƒ‘åˆ›æ–Œ)
972	67.45	14.79	4.56	Leon Parfitt
973	59.61	13.06	4.56	Karina Grandjean Beck
974	67.18	14.71	4.57	Andrew Le
975	77.53	16.94	4.58	Ziqian Yin (å°¹å*è°¦)
976	63.05	13.71	4.60	Jason Thong
977	48.74	10.59	4.60	Drew Brads
978	147.62	32.06	4.60	Milorad Markovic
979	55.85	12.08	4.62	Rodrigo Kenji Asato Kobayashi
980	46.06	9.96	4.62	Jonathan Tan Wei Xiat
981	50.24	10.81	4.65	Riley Woo
982	81.61	17.54	4.65	Henry Merker
983	75.21	16.16	4.65	Xi Liang (æ¢å¸Œ)
984	91.92	19.73	4.66	Cody Brown
985	49.48	10.62	4.66	BÃ¡lint Bodor
986	92.41	19.76	4.68	Guoliang Liu (åˆ˜å›½äº®)
987	61.19	13.08	4.68	Weragone Yimwilai (à¸§à¸µà¸£à¸²à¸à¸£ à¸¢à¸´à¹‰à¸¡à¸§à¸´à¸¥à¸±à¸¢)
988	90.21	19.21	4.70	Chris Wright
989	71.13	15.13	4.70	Paulo Salgado Alvarez
990	70.81	15.02	4.71	BarnabÃ¡s Turi
991	86.49	18.30	4.73	Karl Baillehaiche
992	66.91	14.14	4.73	Nicolas Fruy
993	73.00	15.41	4.74	Leonardo Tambellini
994	42.82	9.02	4.75	Yu Sajima (ä½å³¶å„ª)
995	52.94	11.15	4.75	Bence Irsik
996	56.83	11.96	4.75	Dmitry Zvyagintsev
997	79.66	16.75	4.76	David Pemberton
998	62.28	13.09	4.76	Takuma Shirahase (ç™½æ³¢ç€¬æ‹“ç£¨)
999	90.17	18.95	4.76	Mingwei Huang (é»„æ˜Žä¼Ÿ)
1000	67.96	14.22	4.78	Max Granlund
1001	70.53	14.61	4.83	Ric Donati
1002	72.28	14.97	4.83	Gilles van den Peereboom
1003	110.42	22.86	4.83	Henrik Olsson
1004	70.08	14.50	4.83	Kyle Barry
1005	78.12	16.16	4.83	Anton Goryachikh
1006	110.48	22.85	4.84	Siddharth Palaniappan
1007	89.00	18.37	4.84	Sanio Kasumovic
1008	67.73	13.95	4.86	Quentin McLean
1009	135.68	27.89	4.86	Jan GnoiÅ„ski
1010	77.44	15.91	4.87	Rhodri Mativo
1011	101.86	20.88	4.88	Juan Manuel RodrÃ*guez SÃ¡nchez
1012	83.28	17.07	4.88	Ramadan Sulejman
1013	69.22	14.15	4.89	Hugo Leonardo de Oliveira Melo
1014	109.81	22.44	4.89	JarosÅ‚aw Nowicki
1015	71.74	14.60	4.91	Arthur Adams
1016	87.82	17.85	4.92	Qiang Gong (é¾šå¼º)
1017	85.97	17.44	4.93	Francisco Garrido Valenzuela
1018	103.40	20.97	4.93	Jeremy Nable
1019	129.00	26.16	4.93	Keanu LÃ¡szlÃ³ Vestil
1020	49.87	10.11	4.93	Thompson Clarke
1021	59.40	12.02	4.94	David Tan
1022	67.34	13.53	4.98	Ruohan Qiu (é‚±è‹¥å¯’)
1023	55.04	11.02	4.99	Jorge Leonardo SÃ¡nchez Salazar
1024	41.87	8.38	5.00	Nipat Charoenpholphant (à¸™à¸´à¸žà¸±à¸’à¸™à¹Œ à¹€à¸ˆà¸£à¸´à¸à¸žà¸¥à¸žà¸±à¸™à¸˜à¸¸à¹Œ)
1025	44.47	8.89	5.00	Sergey Ryabko
1026	76.32	15.20	5.02	Shaden Smith
1027	62.36	12.37	5.04	Leonhard Kehrberger
1028	97.02	19.21	5.05	Erik Johansson
1029	127.66	25.17	5.07	Xiao Gu (é¡¾éª)
1030	88.51	17.42	5.08	Jefferson Lott
1031	69.37	13.64	5.09	Luis Roberto Becerril Aceves
1032	76.45	15.03	5.09	BonifÃ¡c PÃ©ter LÃ©tai
1033	85.32	16.76	5.09	Laetitia Lemoine
1034	48.89	9.60	5.09	Eric Limeback
1035	86.43	16.97	5.09	Nahckjoon Kim
1036	77.60	15.22	5.10	Trevor Mahoney
1037	72.17	14.15	5.10	Eden Lau Li Cheng
1038	100.01	19.49	5.13	Anton Lunov (ÐÐ½Ñ‚Ð¾Ð½ Ð›ÑƒÐ½ÑŒÐ¾Ð²)
1039	91.92	17.87	5.14	Callum Hales-Jepp
1040	76.04	14.78	5.14	Teemu Tiinanen
1041	104.71	20.25	5.17	Harris Karsch
1042	106.63	20.60	5.18	LÃª Viá»‡t HÆ°ng
1043	66.99	12.92	5.18	Jules Manalang
1044	115.34	22.23	5.19	Mathieu Chataigner
1045	180.12	34.28	5.25	Umesh Kukreti
1046	78.79	14.99	5.26	Weidong Wang (çŽ‹ç‚œä¸œ)
1047	76.44	14.51	5.27	Oleksandr Pohasii (ÐžÐ»ÐµÐºÑÐ°Ð½Ð´Ñ€ ÐŸÐ¾Ð³Ð°ÑÑ–Ð¹)
1048	88.37	16.77	5.27	Can GÃ¼cÃ¼yener
1049	112.51	21.34	5.27	Adam Reduan Chin
1050	50.59	9.59	5.28	Philipp Weyer
1051	47.77	9.05	5.28	Arifumi Fushimi (ä¼è¦‹æœ‰å²)
1052	74.03	14.02	5.28	Hugo LÃ©vy
1053	93.65	17.73	5.28	Daniel Borrajo GutiÃ©rrez
1054	94.29	17.81	5.29	Robin Kwant
1055	76.78	14.49	5.30	Kamil Pawlak
1056	64.32	12.13	5.30	JoÃ«l van Noort
1057	109.56	20.66	5.30	Sahid Velji
1058	80.19	15.11	5.31	Xin Zheng (éƒ‘æ˜•)
1059	81.65	15.37	5.31	Rodrigo GÃ³mez Araya
1060	136.37	25.65	5.32	Bade Satyanarayana
1061	95.62	17.98	5.32	Raffael Ort
1062	66.61	12.48	5.34	Albert You
1063	107.48	20.13	5.34	RÃ©my Arbaudie
1064	77.00	14.40	5.35	Holger Stadel Borum
1065	88.73	16.56	5.36	Patrick Tran
1066	115.14	21.44	5.37	Rahul Kadukar
1067	85.72	15.96	5.37	Bastien Bonnet
1068	95.67	17.80	5.37	Martin Silvestri
1069	66.83	12.40	5.39	Jens Diewald
1070	94.37	17.48	5.40	AndrÃ© Victor Mescollotto
1071	209.77	38.85	5.40	Ben VonDerHaar
1072	89.28	16.53	5.40	Geert Bicler
1073	111.46	20.59	5.41	Daniel Hayes
1074	79.99	14.72	5.43	Ian Nugroho
1075	52.72	9.68	5.45	Kevin Hays
1076	56.39	10.34	5.45	Thom Barlow
1077	80.90	14.83	5.46	Boriss Benzerruki
1078	106.47	19.30	5.52	Shawn Gu
1079	124.28	22.51	5.52	Javier Fernandes Chornet
1080	88.84	16.05	5.54	Craig Bouchard
1081	81.38	14.70	5.54	Vladislav Shavelskiy
1082	76.36	13.77	5.55	Zhichao Huang (é»„æ™ºè¶…)
1083	79.64	14.35	5.55	Vincent Bruns
1084	104.76	18.84	5.56	David Kleemans
1085	72.13	12.96	5.57	Andre Febrianto Jonathan
1086	58.69	10.54	5.57	Hong Tan Lam
1087	60.88	10.84	5.62	Mitchell Stern
1088	85.61	15.19	5.64	Myles Casanas
1089	145.25	25.74	5.64	Daniel Ortiga Villatoro
1090	83.87	14.82	5.66	Chris Licuanan
1091	61.05	10.76	5.67	Jure Gregorc
1092	95.55	16.83	5.68	Will Ballard
1093	59.59	10.48	5.69	Haixu Zhang (å¼*æµ·æ—*)
1094	60.76	10.66	5.70	Daiki Matsumoto (æ¾æœ¬å¤§è¼)
1095	66.85	11.70	5.71	Daiziro Sato (ä½è—¤å¤§äºŒéƒŽ)
1096	101.29	17.70	5.72	Qifan Zhu (ç¥èµ·å‡¡)
1097	156.28	27.26	5.73	Thibaud Prime
1098	102.61	17.89	5.74	Quentin Savard
1099	62.85	10.95	5.74	Christian Dirks
1100	112.65	19.58	5.75	Luigi Lunardon
1101	54.07	9.37	5.77	Edward Lin
1102	81.07	14.01	5.79	Bannawit Pimpanuwat (à¸šà¸£à¸£à¸“à¸§à¸´à¸Šà¸à¹Œ à¸žà¸´à¸¡à¸žà¸²à¸™à¸¸à¸§à¸±à¸•à¸£)
1103	90.11	15.52	5.81	Kelsey McKenna
1104	78.14	13.45	5.81	Juan Camilo Vargas Quintero
1105	83.67	14.37	5.82	Sergi Sabat
1106	93.15	15.95	5.84	Mantas Sidabras
1107	136.89	23.42	5.85	Will Goodwin
1108	101.80	17.35	5.87	Yefeng Hu (èƒ¡å¶æž«)
1109	116.85	19.85	5.89	Peter Greenwood
1110	92.18	15.60	5.91	Nikolay Masson
1111	131.35	22.20	5.92	Vilho Kivihalme
1112	101.80	17.20	5.92	Fang Qin (ç§¦æ–¹)
1113	77.32	13.06	5.92	Vincent Jovian
1114	90.99	15.23	5.97	Gints Aleksandrs Dreimanis
1115	107.37	17.97	5.97	Mads Thomassen
1116	103.77	17.36	5.98	Davide Corsi
1117	91.32	15.26	5.98	Szabolcs-LÃ¡szlÃ³ BordÃ¡s
1118	87.17	14.55	5.99	Jhojan Andres Lombana Garcia
1119	110.09	18.34	6.00	Mark Gaines
1120	93.21	15.33	6.08	Chanathron Santiworakul
1121	95.95	15.71	6.11	Patrick Harnisch
1122	115.06	18.82	6.11	Jeremiah Simbe
1123	68.03	11.11	6.12	Junmin Lin (æž—æ™™æ—»)
1124	72.88	11.90	6.12	Jayden McNeill
1125	93.15	15.18	6.14	Jack O'Mahony
1126	107.05	17.40	6.15	Miguel Angel Leyva Bejarano
1127	121.05	19.53	6.20	Denys Haidaichuk
1128	78.12	12.55	6.22	Devin Corr-Robinett
1129	100.04	16.07	6.23	Meng Shi (çŸ³çŒ›)
1130	87.33	14.01	6.23	Nora Christ
1131	78.68	12.62	6.23	Ron van Bruchem
1132	72.73	11.65	6.24	Nobuaki Suga (è…ä¿¡æ˜*)
1133	97.50	15.60	6.25	Fei Xue (è–›éž)
1134	95.72	15.26	6.27	Juan Arturo Rosillo Moreno
1135	70.41	11.17	6.30	Daniel Gloppestad Bajer
1136	96.61	15.28	6.32	Radu Faciu
1137	63.51	10.03	6.33	Lucas Etter
1138	95.76	15.02	6.38	Angeline Wijaya
1139	103.22	16.16	6.39	Nikhil Mande
1140	141.53	22.05	6.42	Maxim Chechnev
1141	63.60	9.88	6.44	Teo Kai Xiang
1142	107.12	16.62	6.45	Tyler Albright
1143	67.10	10.41	6.45	Howard Wong Jun Yen (é»„ä¿Šä»)
1144	98.58	15.27	6.46	Hakan Deniz
1145	64.92	10.03	6.47	Oskar Ã…sbrink
1146	137.39	21.14	6.50	Jek Villacampa
1147	112.39	17.22	6.53	Ivan Koval
1148	153.01	23.33	6.56	Raymond Chard
1149	157.39	23.80	6.61	Goudam Muralitharan
1150	202.88	30.67	6.61	Hwee-Chong Fong
1151	105.03	15.87	6.62	Kim Se-Han
1152	118.18	17.78	6.65	Fucong Fei (è´¹ä»˜èª)
1153	67.52	10.13	6.67	Lin Chen (é™ˆéœ–)
1154	146.58	21.80	6.72	Matthew Bahner
1155	100.25	14.90	6.73	Mihail Myshkin
1156	253.27	37.60	6.74	Alejandro FabiÃ¡n Silva GrifÃ©
1157	147.64	21.83	6.76	Heron Sato
1158	103.37	15.21	6.80	Alex Bailey
1159	73.58	10.81	6.81	Wataru Hashimura (ç«¯æ‘èˆª)
1160	92.34	13.38	6.90	Tobias Daneels
1161	127.62	18.45	6.92	Luis Miguel de Paula Branco
1162	158.92	22.94	6.93	Gabrieldaz
1163	101.69	14.63	6.95	ClÃ©ment Valot
1164	77.30	11.06	6.99	Lorenzo Bonoan
1165	102.99	14.71	7.00	Cristo Devinco
1166	110.92	15.79	7.02	Adam LÃ¤rkeryd
1167	82.12	11.69	7.02	Maximilian Deimel
1168	84.88	12.00	7.07	Cameron Stollery
1169	176.95	24.97	7.09	Anthony Paremsky
1170	135.10	18.94	7.13	Roxane Balan
1171	132.02	18.33	7.20	Daniel Neumann
1172	111.55	15.48	7.21	Seth Hovland
1173	120.38	16.64	7.23	Guang Zhao (èµµå¹¿)
1174	66.30	9.08	7.30	Asia Konvittayayotin (à¹€à¸*à¹€à¸Šà¸µà¸¢ à¸à¸£à¸§à¸´à¸—à¸¢à¹Œà¹‚à¸¢à¸˜à¸´à¸™)
1175	114.38	15.62	7.32	Christiano de Albuquerque Amorim
1176	87.74	11.95	7.34	Rami Sbahi
1177	85.50	11.63	7.35	Pasquale Lombardozzi
1178	112.27	15.25	7.36	Dhanayush Raninga
1179	133.57	18.14	7.36	Vladislavs Baranovs
1180	109.89	14.92	7.37	Roman Yalaletdinov
1181	141.96	19.10	7.43	Nathaniel Day
1182	199.71	26.51	7.53	Udai Singh
1183	95.35	12.54	7.60	Prashant Swarnkar
1184	102.69	13.45	7.63	Artem Melikian (ÐÑ€Ñ‚ÐµÐ¼ ÐœÐµÐ»Ñ–ÐºÑÐ½)
1185	108.08	14.12	7.65	Caio JosÃ© LafetÃ¡
1186	206.50	26.97	7.66	Peter Babcock
1187	102.16	13.28	7.69	Andres Felipe TriviÃ±o
1188	147.84	19.14	7.72	Jackson Weisman
1189	155.32	20.04	7.75	BenoÃ®t Fontaine
1190	243.91	31.47	7.75	Alex Hontz
1191	156.33	20.13	7.77	Chew Weng Chuen
1192	105.94	13.62	7.78	Lars Vennike Nielsson
1193	107.28	13.70	7.83	Quentin Lefebvre
1194	88.54	11.25	7.87	Sinpei Araki (è’æœ¨æ…Žå¹³)
1195	118.48	14.99	7.90	Qinghua Li (æŽæ¸…åŽ)
1196	178.76	22.47	7.96	Manuel Laroze Lineros
1197	134.05	16.76	8.00	Benjamin Brundzats
1198	117.39	14.46	8.12	Mao-de Hsieh (è¬èŒ‚å¾·)
1199	115.20	14.14	8.15	Oleh Bosiuk (ÐžÐ»ÐµÐ³ Ð‘Ð¾ÑÑŽÐº)
1200	260.30	31.86	8.17	Ankita Purnaye
1201	97.82	11.88	8.23	Georgy Vershinin
1202	146.55	17.78	8.24	MichaÅ‚ Hordecki
1203	135.45	16.29	8.31	Diogo Ribeiro de Almeida
1204	106.43	12.73	8.36	Stefan Pochmann
1205	112.33	13.42	8.37	Zhangning He (ä½•æ¨Ÿå®)
1206	112.08	13.10	8.56	Jiejie Du (æœæ°æ°)
1207	159.67	18.59	8.59	Kevin Matthews
1208	143.53	16.66	8.62	Gustavo Maysonnave Franck
1209	145.89	16.81	8.68	Mario Olvera OcÃ¡diz
1210	195.92	22.45	8.73	Claudio Gonzalez
1211	105.40	11.93	8.83	Craig Hayashi
1212	171.36	19.37	8.85	Renato Freire Leandro
1213	152.10	17.10	8.89	Norman Mijares
1214	224.26	24.88	9.01	Jake Rueth
1215	124.16	13.65	9.10	FrÃ©dÃ©ric Meinnel
1216	97.63	10.72	9.11	Nikolay Evdokimov
1217	191.29	19.97	9.58	Karel Doorman
1218	138.03	14.34	9.63	Teo Fendi
1219	111.46	11.57	9.63	Florian Kreyssig
1220	207.33	21.24	9.76	Tommy Holm
1221	136.16	13.82	9.85	Aaron Lester
1222	152.31	15.27	9.97	Salim Rostam
1223	117.39	11.61	10.11	Daniel Song
1224	133.84	13.22	10.12	Ivan Makachev
1225	139.54	13.72	10.17	Wu-Cheng Lin (æž—é‹™æ‰¿)
1226	90.28	8.87	10.18	Kanneti Sae Han (à¸„à¸±à¸™à¸˜à¹Œà¹€à¸™à¸•à¸µ à¹à¸‹à¹ˆà¸«à¹ˆà¸²à¸™)
1227	173.22	16.45	10.53	Mauricio Fernando HernÃ¡ndez Dionicio
1228	205.61	19.11	10.76	Chris Krueger
1229	142.39	13.19	10.80	Simone Santarsiero
1230	166.47	15.03	11.08	Marek WÃ³jtowicz
1231	130.30	11.68	11.16	Ludwig Choi
1232	245.70	21.98	11.18	Daniel Lo
1233	141.89	12.61	11.25	Alexander Eryomin
1234	163.69	14.15	11.57	Chris Hardwick
1235	130.13	11.04	11.79	BrÃºnÃ³ Bereczki
1236	144.03	11.87	12.13	William Boards
1237	212.24	16.44	12.91	Pranay Sampat
1238	151.97	10.88	13.97	Igor Bilchenko (Ð†Ð³Ð¾Ñ€ Ð‘Ñ–Ð»ÑŒÑ‡ÐµÐ½ÐºÐ¾)
1239	183.31	13.04	14.06	Chi-Fan Li (æŽå•Ÿå¸†)
1240	178.72	12.58	14.21	Erik Johnson
1241	342.65	22.56	15.19	Mitko Prodanov
1242	152.36	9.57	15.92	Phillip Espinoza
1243	199.95	12.34	16.20	Nguyá»…n Äá»©c Huy
1244	229.53	13.20	17.39	Luchen Zhang (å¼*å½•è¾°)
1245	398.81	13.64	29.24	Daniel Lundwall
```


----------



## cubernya (Dec 15, 2012)

Could somebody run the query that checks the number of times a decimal has occurred? I mean like the the number of times .00, .01, .02, etc. has occurred. If possible, a bar graph would be great too


----------



## PianoCube (Dec 15, 2012)

The two slowest solves in my best 2x2 average in a competition is both 6.66 sec (It happened a few months ago). I think it means that the world will end soon.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 15, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> Warning: Lack of formatting



The command line tool can format nicely, I have a .bat file like this:

```
mysql -t --default-character-set=utf8 -hHOST -uUSER -pPASS DBASE < query.txt > output.txt
```


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 15, 2012)

Stefan said:


> The command line tool can format nicely, I have a .bat file like this:
> 
> ```
> mysql -t --default-character-set=utf8 -hHOST -uUSER -pPASS DBASE < query.txt > output.txt
> ```


Sorry if I'm interpreting your idea wrongly, but I'm not using sql queries.


----------



## Carrot (Dec 15, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> Going down another route, I have this idea in my head that a really good solve is often followed by a terrible one, so I tried to test it out by looking at all cases where the best solve was not the 5th solve.
> 25.06% (42562 out of 169854) of averages had the worst solve following the best one, which is extremely close to the expected value of 25%.
> 23.1% (25 out of 108) of WR single solves were followed by the worst solve (again, ignoring where the 5th solve was the best). So this suggests that a WR doesn't make you more likely to do a terrible solve.
> 26.6% (812 out of 2056) of record single solves (NR/CR/WR) were followed by the worst solve, which could be seen as a small indication of the effect.



Well... The expected value for this should be 25%. (very easy to proof, set the best solve to be any of the first 4 solves, now there's 4 solves left, 25% for each being the worst, exactly 1 solve is the solve after => 25%)

taken into account that the slowest solves has tendencies to appear BEFORE the fastest solve would actually mean that you would expect the numbers to be a bit lower (don't know how much lower), so I would actually say that the only one of above that doesn't show signs of slight tendencies, is the WR one. Note the word "slight", I would not go as far as saying often  because it's only slightly more likely than the expected. In other words, a solve has 1-3% increased chance to be the worst, if the previous solve was the best of the average. (my 2 cents)


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 19, 2012)

How many people have placed every time in a certain event?


----------



## samchoochiu (Dec 19, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> How many people have placed every time in a certain event?


I honestly think there is just 1, Feliks. I was gonna say Dan Cohen for 5x5 but he placed 4th his first comp.
But I think to be fair you should only count the people who consistently competed in that certain event. There are people like Morten that placed second in the both times he competed in 6x6 last year.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 19, 2012)

samchoochiu said:


> I honestly think there is just 1, Feliks.



Minh Thai.


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 19, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> How many people have placed every time in a certain event?



I have for feet, cuz i competed once. Not that hard. Probably hundreds of others, unless there is a minimum number of times that you must place in it.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 19, 2012)

I would have it for 3BLD, but there were those two comps where I DNFed =(


----------



## Bob (Dec 19, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> I would have it for 3BLD, but there were those two comps where I DNFed =(



yeah, remember when I beat you in 3BLD? 
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=HarvardSpring2012&allResults=1#333bf


----------



## PianoCube (Dec 19, 2012)

What is the highest number of participants in 3bld in a comp, where everyone have managed to get at least one success?


----------



## Stefan (Dec 19, 2012)

PianoCube said:


> What is the highest number of participants in 3bld in a comp, where everyone have managed to get at least one success?




```
+-------------------------+-----+
| competitionId           | ctr |
+-------------------------+-----+
| TrentinOpen2011         |   9 |
| GuangdongOpen2010       |   7 |
| StanfordWinter2011      |   7 |
| GoianiaOpen2011         |   7 |
| TorontoOpenFall2008     |   6 |
| BaliCubeDay2010         |   6 |
| Boulder2009             |   6 |
| OsloFall2012            |   5 |
| ChangshaOpen2011        |   5 |
| PortugalOpen2008        |   5 |
| BuenosAiresOpen2011     |   5 |
| PuyDeDomeOpen2010       |   5 |
| DinsOpen2012            |   5 |
| CaltechSpring2005       |   4 |
| XianOpen2009            |   4 |
| NorthernCA2005          |   4 |
| RomaWinterOpen2011      |   4 |
| UralOpen2012            |   4 |
| Svekub2006              |   4 |
| ShantouOpen2010         |   4 |
| Guadalajara2011         |   4 |
| Korea2009               |   3 |
| ShristiOpen2009         |   3 |
| AracajuOpen2012         |   3 |
| RomanianNationals2012   |   3 |
| EngineerOpen2011        |   3 |
| LexingtonFallOpen2008   |   3 |
| SmallCubesOpen2010      |   3 |
| RubiksBaires2011        |   3 |
| ChiclayoOpen2012        |   3 |
| IndependenciaOpen2012   |   3 |
| US2004                  |   3 |
| MurciaOpen2007          |   3 |
| SwedishOpen2005         |   2 |
| CaltechWinter2005       |   2 |
| ArequipaOpen2011        |   2 |
| HoChiMinhCityOpen2010   |   2 |
| MariettaOpen2011        |   2 |
| HoraceMann2005          |   2 |
| FinnishOpen2011         |   2 |
| MinnesotaOpen2008       |   2 |
| DelhiOpen2010           |   2 |
| MissouriOpen2009        |   2 |
| KirkkonummiOpen2011     |   2 |
| FinnishOpen2007         |   1 |
| Spain2005               |   1 |
| PerthPuzzle2011         |   1 |
| SantanderRegionales2012 |   1 |
| SwedishCubeday2005      |   1 |
+-------------------------+-----+

SELECT a.competitionId, a.ctr
FROM (SELECT competitionId, count(distinct personId) ctr
FROM Results
WHERE eventId='333bf'
GROUP BY competitionId) a,
(SELECT competitionId, count(distinct personId) ctr
FROM Results
WHERE eventId='333bf' AND best>0
GROUP BY competitionId) b
WHERE a.competitionId=b.competitionId AND a.ctr=b.ctr
ORDER BY a.ctr desc;
```


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 19, 2012)

Coolster01 said:


> I have for feet, cuz i competed once. Not that hard. Probably hundreds of others, unless there is a minimum number of times that you must place in it.



Let's say at least three times. Stats?


----------



## Bob (Dec 20, 2012)

Stefan said:


> ```
> +-------------------------+-----+
> | competitionId           | ctr |
> +-------------------------+-----+
> ...



Actually, I got a DNF at Horace Mann 2005.  The DNFs from some of the competitions back then just weren't put into the workbook.


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks to Cubizh for this request. It is the number of people whose official result for an nxnxn cube is faster than the (n+1)x(n+1)x(n+1) World Record. For example, for 2x2x2 single you would qualify if your official 2x2x2 single was faster than 5.66.

*Single*


EventTotal PeoplePeople sub WR of n+1 cubePercentage2229967370837.20%33319816983449.63%444653267410.32%555382974619.48%6661201675.58%


*Average*

EventTotal PeoplePeople sub WR of n+1 cubePercentage2229463320833.90%33318156863947.58%444462661213.23%555251760824.16%666865789.02%

How many people fulfil X criteria:
1	1270
2	4823
3	966
4	2065
5	153
6	210
7	91
8	339
9	14
10	60


The 60 people who fulfill the criteria in all 10 events (2-6 single and average):


Spoiler



Erik Akkersdijk
MilÃ¡n Baticz
Michael Gottlieb
MichaÅ‚ Halczuk
Takayuki Ookusa
Dan Cohen
Yu Nakajima
Syuhei Omura
Mats Valk
Bence BarÃ¡t
BÃ¡lint Bodor
Jakub Cabaj
Han-Cyun Chen
Kam Chor Kin
Norbert HÃ©jja
Jong-Ho Jeong
Lee Poon Kit
Kailong Li
Yu Sajima
Maarten Smit
Simon Westlund
Kuo-Hao Wu
Jascha Bakarinow
Myles Casanas
Nipat Charoenpholphant
Kevin Hays
Claes Hedin
Pang Pak Hin
Wei-Hao Huang
Massimiliano Iovane
Congbiao Jiang
Howard Wong Jun Yen
Asia Konvittayayotin
Ken Lin
Kai Liu
Michael RÃ¶hrer
Jan Smarschevski
Emily Wang
Robert Yau
Feliks Zemdegs
Weixing Zhang
Pablo Aguilar Dominguez
John Brechon
Lin Chen
Abdelhak Kaddour
Mitchell Lane
Matic Omulec
Zhiqing Shi
Yongting You
Huan Yuan
Florian Harrer
Niko Paavilainen
Emanuel Rheinert
Cezary Rokita
Justin Thomas
Ivan Torgashov
Georgy Vershinin
Chunyu Zhang 2
Kevin Costello III
Zixi Yan


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 22, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> The 60 people who fulfill the criteria in all 10 events (2-6 single and average):
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Phew, made 6x6 average by less than 3 seconds. I was worried, couldn't remember what the 7x7 WR average is


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 22, 2012)

More stats today, based around people's first official 3x3x3 solve

19816 people have competed in 3x3
1069 people got a DNF on their first solve
28 people got a DNS on their first solve!

Fastest first solves (top 100):


Spoiler




RankNameTime1Dongshuai Lin10.342Yong Li10.433Pedro Henrique Da Silva Roque10.444Timo Ludwig10.655Feliks Zemdegs10.716Qianqian Shao10.787SeungBeom Cho10.888Sy-Dar Liou10.939Stefan Retzlaff10.969Pablo GrasbÃ¶ck10.9611Emanuel Rheinert11.1612Wong Hiu Lok11.2613JeongMin Yu11.3114Natthasit Phaisalrittiwong11.3315Seth Nigus11.3616Adrian Jorghy11.3817Yang Li11.5217Bo Chen11.5219Takumi Yoshida11.6120Tao Yu11.6820Ruohan Qiu11.6822Maulana Ibrahim11.7522Brock Hamann11.7524Teh Keng Foo11.825Kampanart Yamsual11.8626Toni Varga11.8827Ryo Ito11.9327Li-Hsuan Hsieh11.9327Bryan Ramadan11.9330Jaka Wahyu Hidayat12.0531Shuo Tian12.0632Jinseong Kim12.0832Tommy Gaston12.0834Gaspard Leleux12.0935Yu Nakajima12.2135Wei We12.2137Chu ChÃ* Hiáº¿u12.338Alexandre Carlier12.3138Taeyang Kim12.3140Sepehr Saneii12.3641ÄÃ*o Quá»‘c Viá»‡t12.5242Viktor Stepanovich12.5542LÃª ÄÃ¬nh Khang12.5544Apidet Lothanakit12.5845MÃ¥ns Tangvald12.6345Liow Ying Wei12.6345Patryk Szewczyk12.6348Jianting He12.6849PrzemysÅ‚aw Kaleta12.6949Lianqi Zhan12.6949Peter Pangestu12.6952Taihei Serizawa12.7753Xingyu Chen12.7854Zhenyu Liu12.7955Jun-Hyuk Jang12.855Leandro Noguti Magiori12.855Xiaozhe Zhao12.858Robert Yau12.8159Philipp Roth12.8660Leung Ka Ho12.8761Bo Li12.961Lee Chan-Ho12.963Sei Sugama12.9164Xiao Hu12.9464Paik Seung-Won12.9466Davide Murciano12.9766Tomoya Iida12.9766Nguyá»…n Phan Anh12.9766Ryan Ricky Wirawan12.9770Xiaolong Yuan12.9971Anson Lin13.0372Tráº§n Tháº¿ Phong13.0573Lim Teck Fu13.0673Yinqin Li13.0675Shiqi Peng13.1175Henry Xu13.1177Jingzheng Wang13.1578Zhenzhong Huang13.1679Worapat Charoensuk13.1879Xing Su13.1881Jason Siow13.2182Elisabeth Riegler13.2283Natchanon Winkrob13.2584Lee Tae-Sub13.2784Shunnosuke Takahashi13.2784Sarawut Srikonvit13.2784Jiajia Yu13.2784Rong-Long Cai13.2789Filip KoÅ¡iÄ‡13.2890Wenda Zhang13.391Zhiping Zhong13.3391Phan Ngoc Lu13.3391Benjamin Sela13.3394Renz Alexander Lumban13.3495Armin Soleimani13.3895Joon Cha13.3897Eder Olivencia Gonzalez13.4198Samuel KlingstrÃ¶m13.4399Stefano Zorzi13.4699Nguyá»…n Thanh Ly13.4699Kan Jin13.46



Average first solve by country (excluding DNF/DNS)


Spoiler




RankCountryMean TimePersons1Armenia16.0312Pakistan19.1613Cote d_Ivoire19.6814Afghanistan20.1915Nigeria20.8626Belize24.8817Vietnam25.311808Kazakhstan25.5439Costa Rica28.18110Singapore30.027711Taiwan30.3447512Egypt30.65113Indonesia32.6884614Dominican Republic33.3115Macau33.62916Hong Kong34.5714217Mongolia34.93618Sri Lanka35.25219Iceland35.371720Latvia35.51421Macedonia35.55122Thailand35.9331023Lebanon35.98124Korea36.6537825Yugoslavia36.75126Croatia37.363327Philippines38.3238628Austria39.146629Belarus39.491430Bulgaria39.66731Russia40.5929332Luxembourg41.4133Colombia41.917434China42.26289935Switzerland42.783036Bosnia and Herzegovina44.31137Malaysia44.3530638Peru44.910739Iran45.3223640Italy45.3726641Saudi Arabia45.66142Slovenia46.193443Poland46.2948544Serbia47.112645Hungary47.7730446Bolivia47.81147Lithuania48.12648Ukraine48.5817449Chile48.6120650Australia49.0816351Algeria49.19151Sweden49.1927653Israel49.3810754Mexico50.1225055Estonia50.562056Argentina50.723257New Zealand51.418258Germany51.672959Finland51.898060Turkey52.43961Denmark52.512662United Kingdom53.519563Trinidad and Tobago54.02164Canada54.1560365Czech Republic54.891766Japan55.3667967France56.2861668Ireland57.091169Mauritius57.71170Portugal58.392071Slovakia58.581872Romania59.1110573USA59.76361474Norway61.5212775Bangladesh62.81176Belgium63.399477Netherlands64.3419678Moldova65.41279Brazil66.3957880Jordan67.39681Spain67.4545182Greece69.972083Puerto Rico78.91284Aruba91.98485India94.3893986South Africa114.81587United Arab Emirates124.38188Azerbaijan126.97189El Salvador140.5490Morocco144.06291Tunisia211.74292Cuba268.651
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]



The first solves of the current top 30 for 3x3x3 single


Spoiler




3x3x3 rankNameFirst solve1Feliks Zemdegs10.712Yumu Tabuchi26.533MichaÅ‚ PleskowiczDNF4Andrew Ricci35.404Asia Konvittayayotin23.776Mats Valk90.567Nipat Charoenpholphant23.728Arifumi Fushimi22.038Cornelius Dieckmann17.848Stephen Adhisaputra20.2111Giovanni Contardi19.4112Che-Ting Chu15.9413MilÃ¡n Baticz22.9413Anthony Searle24.8815Rowe Hessler23.7116Sebastian Weyer20.2517Mitsuki Gunji19.7418Erik AkkersdijkDNF19Marcin Zalewski14.5620Robert Yau12.8120Bill Wang30.7120Dan CohenDNF23Paolo Moriello14.1224Thanaporn Sichanugrist25.4624Piti Pichedpan16.6324Harris Chan21.7127Kevin Costello III17.8127Vincent Hartanto Utomo29.4327Breandan VallanceDNF27Kanneti Sae Han18.44
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]



There are 2087 people whose first solve is still their best solve. Here are the 20 people who have competed in at least 4 rounds of 3x3


Spoiler




RankNameTimeRounds1Elisabeth Riegler13.2281Nadine Pavot48.1983Sarawut Srikonvit13.2774Xu Cai14.4764Kim Kyung-Ho 217.4566Qianqian Shao10.7856Toni Varga11.8856Roland KovÃ¡cs13.6656Jonathan Pierson14.6856Richard Davison28.06511Paik Seung-Won12.94411Jiajia Yu13.27411Lai Jiun Yuan13.5411Peter Nguyen15.46411Alexander Schulz17.9411Tibor Dezse21.00411Filio Kuntag22.86411Hiroki Nakama27.11411Leow Yi Liang28.72411Akshat Singh Tomar31.774
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 22, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> More stats today, based around people's first official 3x3x3 solve
> 
> 19816 people have competed in 3x3
> 1069 people got a DNF on their first solve
> ...



What about the ones with the most DNF BLD soves?


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 23, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> Let's say at least three times. Stats?



Bumpy? (placing, not just winning)


----------



## ilikecubing (Dec 23, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> The first solves of the current top 30 for 3x3x3 single
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Can you do this for 3BLD top 350?


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 23, 2012)

ilikecubing said:


> Can you do this for 3BLD top 350?



But technically, you wouldn't be in it because your first BLD attempt was DNF.


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 23, 2012)

Another Cubizh request 
Stats are correct as of today (23/12/2012)

*Competitions delegated*


Spoiler



Note: A fair amount of tidying was done on this, such as grouping very similar names (e.g. missing hyphen or extra middle name)

RankNameCompetitions1Ron van Bruchem702Bob Burton603Tyson Mao364Clément Gallet354Sébastien Auroux356Dave Campbell347Anders Larsson328Danyang Chen289John Louis269Lorenzo Vigani Poli2611Ming Zheng2512Masayuki Akimoto2213Yohei Suzuki2014Chris Krueger1914Fangyuan Chang1914Jim Mertens1914Tim Reynolds1918Adam Zamora1818Bryan Logan1818Jeremy Fleischman1818Xiaobo Jin1822Ardianto Satriawan1722Chatchawan Jaruwattanakun1722Jun-Yi Guo1722Mads Mohr Christensen1722Petri Vanhala1722Yuji Suse1728Gilles Roux1628Michael Young1628Tim McMahon1628Zbigniew Zborowski1632Dene Beardsley1532Filippo Brancaleoni1532Pedro Santos GuimarÃ£es1532Sakae Tokuda1536Adam Joks1436Jonathan Papa1438Kei Suga1238Uriel Gayosso Ruiz1240Dan Dzoan1140Jean-Louis Mathieu1140Kong Chai Chen1140Natan Riggenbach1140Rafael Cinoto1140Sebastián Pino Castillo1140Ting Sheng Bao Yang1147Chan Tak Chuen1047David Calvo Vivas1047James Benedict CaÃ±ares1047Lars Vandenbergh1051Choi Jae-Jung951Ilkyoo Choi951Oliver Perge951Ton Dennenbroek951Wicaksono Adi951Yiliang Lu957Chris Hardwick857Donglei Li859Dave Hedley Jones759Leyan Lo759Mike Hughey759Philippe Virouleau759Wilson JosÃ© Duarte Espitia764Bjorn Korbanka664Dan Harris664Daniel Sheppard664Ivo KruusamÃ¤gi664Kare Krig664Radu Faciu664Sapan Upadhyay664Stefan Lapicki672Alvin Febrianth572Edouard Chambon572Eiji Okeda572Felipe Rojas572Gunnar Krig572Henrik Buus Aagaard572Leonid Timonine572Michael Hans572Riadi Arsandi572Roman Ostapenko572Shelley Chang572Vidar Klungre584Adam Polkowski484Anton Rostovikov484Chi-Fan Li484Stefano Bevacqua484Syoji Takamatsu484Zheng Li490Arash Maslehatjoo390Claudio Gonzalez390Dan Knights390Eivind Fonn390Felipe Rojas GarcÃ©s390Istvan Kocza390Kris de Asis390Mateus Moitinho de Almeida390Nguyen Anh Trinh390Petra Vogrinec390VÃ*ctor Torrecilla Chicote3101Ambie ValdÃ©s2101Andrew Kang2101Charles Wihardjo2101Chris Hunt2101Christopher Milburn2101Daniel Hayes2101Do Cong Toan2101Dror Vomberg2101Gaurav Taneja2101Hao Wang2101James Mertens2101Owidiusz Pryk2101Takayuki Okusa2101Victor Torrecilla2101Warren Liao2116Alexandre Toledo GuillÃ©n1116Antonio Gallego1116Brandon Blankenship1116Cho Won-Bang1116Daniel Lo1116David Lim1116Ernesto FernÃ¡ndez Regueira1116Felix Lee1116GÃ¡bor SzabÃ³1116Ian Winokur1116Jake Rueth1116Kian Barry1116Kristopher De Asis1116Leo Sanchez Casado1116Leovigildo Sanchez Casado1116Lucas Garron1116Mike Grimsley1116Pedro Santos1116Simon Hwang1116Stefan Pochmann1116Vincent Sheu1116Wang Hao1
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]



*Competitions organised*


Spoiler



Very little tidying has been done on this so trailing spaces and slight differences in names will not have been picked up together. Also it's impossible to say who was in various named teams and it's not a true reflection really as delegates are often very much involved in the organising without being named. Minimum 3 times named

RankNameCompetitions1Ron van Bruchem482Ton Dennenbroek403canadianCubing294Adam Zamora195Bryan Logan166RMIT Rubik's Cube Club157Bob Burton147Speedcubing Finland147Tyson Mao1410Michael Young1310Thailandcube Team1312PCA Organisation Team1213Ilkyoo Choi1113SÃ©bastien Auroux1115ClÃ©ment Gallet1015Lucas Garron1015Philippine Cubers Association1018Berkeley Cube Club918SveKub918Winning Moves France921Adam Polkowski821Hong Kong Rubik's Cube Union821JRCA Hokuriku824Cubing Italy724Fabrizio Cirnigliaro724GaÃ«l Dusser724Henrik Buus Aagaard724Ivo KruusamÃ¤gi724Jaroslav Flejberk724MIT Rubik's Cube Club724Pedro Santos GuimarÃ£es724Peter Greenwood724Vincent Sheu734Fangyuan Chang634Hanneke Rijks634Jaclyn Sawler634Jean-Louis Mathieu634Jie Xie634Jim Mertens634JRCA Kansai634JRCA Kanto634KCA634Radu Faciu634The Texas Speedcubing Club634Tse Kan-Lin634Yuping Zhong647Amy Tai547Caltech Rubik's Cube Club547Charlie Cooper547Donglei Li547Filippo Brancaleoni547JÃ¡nos KovÃ¡cs547JRCA547Jun-Yi Guo547Luchen Zhang547Mario Laurent547Michal Robaczyk547NatÃ¡n Riggenbach547Sanio Kasumovic547Steven Xu561Alexandre Toledo GuillÃ©n461Andrey Kondrat461Chester Lian461Chris Krueger461Dan Harris461Daniel Lo461Daniel Sheppard461Danish Speedcubing Association461Edward Liu461Felix Lee461Francisco Lemes Saez461Gunnar Krig461Japanese Rubik's Cube Association461Jason Gyani461Ke Pan461Laetitia Lemoine461Marcin Jakubowski461Marek Kurcyus461OlivÃ©r Perge461Olivier Polspoel461Play Lab461Rodrigo Piaggio461Speedcubing New Zealand461Speedcubing NZ461Team Japan contest461The Norwegian cube association461Viet Nam Cubing Club488Aachen cube team388Aachen Speedcubers388Anthony Brooks388Antoine Piau388Arthur Adams388Bandung Cuber Club388BjÃ¶rn Korbanka388Carlos Angosto HernÃ¡ndez388Chi-Fan Li388Chris Hardwick388Christopher Milburn388Claes Hedin388Cubo MÃ¡gico GoiÃ¡s388Dan Cohen388Danyang Chen388Dave Campbell388Edouard Chambon388Erik Akkersdijk388Fan Yang388Felipe Rojas GarcÃ©s388Geert Bicler388Gilles van den Peereboom388Goliath Games388Jaime Pinto388Jie-Long Ltd.388John SuÃ¡rez388Kris De Asis388Louis Wu388Maria Oey388Mile High Speedcubing group388OlivÃ©r Nagy388Owidiusz Pryk388Pablo Ruiz Campos388Paulo Salgado388PCA Organization Team388Petri Vanhala388Rafael Cinoto388Ravi Fernando388Rowe Hessler388SCAU Educational Games Club388Simone Ciancotti388Stefano Bevacqua388Student Union MPEI388Surabaya Rubik's Cube Club388Sylviane MATHIEU388Tim Reynolds388Todai Rubik's Cube Circle388Vince Yim388Xiao Gu388Yi Wei3
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 26, 2012)

On the way to N8W8 in August, Rawrbert, Mollerz, MLSTRM and I were playing a game where you name a cuber and the next person has to name a cuber with their name starting with the last letter of the previous person.
For example: *F*eliks Zemdeg*s* -> *S*hotaro Makisum*i* -> *I*stván Kocz*a* - > *A*...

*Number of people who start and end with each letter of the alphabet*


Spoiler



A couple of hundred names are missing due to non-standard characters

LetterFirst LetterLast LetterA19472047B74943C112767D1036352E5271180F46966G5632074H701519I2942067J203338K900502L822535M1767369N6833295O1811690P75071Q1274R9801086S14521178T978571U401240V381263W42365X31738Y904513Z453572



We did ban names ending in U due to the lack of U cubers that anyone could name. The table and graph show why we struggled!







*Cubers starting with the letter U*


Spoiler



Udayan Gupta
Um Jong-Hyun
Ummon Karpe
Umar Qattan
Uriel Gayosso Ruiz
Ulf Wallgren
Urel Van William Bermudo
Usaki Hiroyama
Udai Singh
Uwe Blöhm
Umesh Kumar Das
Umar Yunan Kurnia Septo Hediyanto
Uku Kruusamägi
Umesh Nerwin Nair Sivakumar
Ulises Velazquez
Ursula Zimmermann
Uswatun Hasanah
Ulysse Nabet
Uri Sade
Ufuk Satir
Ulf Stottmeister
Udo Clever
Unai González
Uta Hüning
Udo Hoffmann
Um Hwan-Sik
Uli Kilian
Umesh Kukreti
Umberto Lasco
Ui-Min Park
Ugur Sadiklar
Utkarsh Saxena
Umar Syarif
Urara Taharasako
Ulrik Bredland
Uroš Hekić
Udeilton de Sousa Nascimento
Uwe Rinke
Ustin Vashchenko
Umang Sardesai



*Ratio of Last letter to First letter* (i.e. letters that help you to win the game!)


Spoiler




LetterRatioU31.00O9.34I7.03N4.82G3.68E2.24Z1.26R1.11A1.05S0.81H0.74V0.69L0.65T0.58Y0.57K0.56D0.34M0.21W0.15F0.14X0.12P0.09C0.06B0.06Q0.03J0.02


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 27, 2012)

*Reaching 3x3 final in all your competitions*

This request was from Mollerz

There are 978 people who have competed in the 3x3 final in all their competitions

*Most competitions (minimum 8)*


Spoiler




RankName3x3 FinalsCompetitionsRatio1Harris Chan252511Shenjia Zhang252513Andy Tsao242414Jimmy Coll181815Sergey Ryabko171716Che-Ting Chu151517Carlos Alberto de Alcântara Jr141417Mitchell Stern141417Rodrigo Septién Rodríguez141417Robert Yau1414111Mike Stewart1313111James Benedict Cañares1313111Gabriel Dechichi Barbar1313114Dhanayush Raninga1111114Felipe Andrés Sánchez Varas1111116Konrad Stawski1010117Ibrahim Vajgel-Shedid99117Matias Macaya99117José Leonardo Chaparro Prieto99120JeongMin Yu88120Vegard Seim Karstang88120Meng Wang88120Teo Kai Xiang88120Prashant Swarnkar88120Gaurav Taneja88120Natalia Andrea Cruz Ochoa881



*Distribution of the number of competitions attended by those 978 people*


Spoiler




CompetitionsOccurences25224123022021020019018117116015114413312011210193877962451643638021681619



*Most 3x3 finals*


Spoiler




RankName3x3 FinalsCompetitions1Erik Akkersdijk81902Ron van Bruchem61913Tim Reynolds60774Rowe Hessler59635Lars Vandenbergh58876Clément Gallet551037Jeremy Fleischman52677Tomasz Żołnowski52549Sinpei Araki506910Dan Cohen475211Mats Valk465012Leyan Lo454913Milán Baticz434414Gunnar Krig414615Dan Dzoan405016Devin Corr-Robinett396816Joey Gouly395016Rama Temmink394816Edouard Chambon394220Yu Nakajima384321Breandan Vallance373922Sébastien Auroux368022Henrik Buus Aagaard364622Joël van Noort364525Yohei Oka354725Kanneti Sae Han353627Justin Jaffray344328Lucas Garron334528Bence Barát334430John Tamanas323831Syuhei Omura313731Piotr Kózka313431Paolo Moriello313234Phillip Espinoza3032



Honourable mention to Takao Hashimoto who has been to the most competitions (75) without competing in a 3x3 final

WCA Export: 17th December 2012


----------



## BlueDevil (Dec 30, 2012)

Just noticed something very peculiar. Look at the times I have for 4x4 and my world rank.
Also, within times/ranks for 3x3, I have 1472, 1473, 1474.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Countries without a competition for a long time*

[10:31] <+Nibblr> kinch2002: [7h41m] <cubizh> got another request: list of countries where a competition has taken place sorted by longest without one.

Here are the results as of 01/01/2013:


Spoiler



'Day', 'Month' and 'Year' columns refer to the end date of the last competition in that country

RankCountry#CompsDayMonthYear1Switzerland21220092Slovakia11220093United Arab Emirates125320094Macau115820095Portugal2211120096Greece124420107Israel226420118Croatia1201120119Singapore4112201210Ireland1122201211Jordan1313201212Slovenia2154201213Thailand16294201214Serbia1125201215Iceland196201216Czech Republic7157201217Austria4217201218Bosnia and Herzegovina1297201219Vietnam758201220Mexico12258201221Malaysia1129201222Hungary1099201223Latvia1239201224Canada36299201225Sweden28710201226Hong Kong5710201227India301410201228Netherlands31411201229United Kingdom14411201230Denmark221111201231Colombia81211201232Belgium131811201233Peru101811201234Norway102411201235Australia172411201236Russia102511201237Philippines27112201238Brazil26212201239Chile21212201240Iran4712201241Poland46912201242Finland17912201243Italy37912201244New Zealand8912201245Ukraine5912201246USA2771512201247Romania71512201248Spain361612201249Indonesia401612201250Korea162212201251Argentina42212201252France632312201253Germany482312201254Japan692412201255Estonia82912201256Taiwan243012201257China13030122012


----------



## cubizh (Jan 1, 2013)

Well, glad to see we're not alone in our 3-year-competition-drought moaning  Thank you for the stats.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 3, 2013)

*MultiBLD Results*

I seem to post on here every day, but I can't help it

Prompted by a few posts in the Blindfold threads, I've done a few stats on perfect multibld results i.e. no missed cubes



Spoiler




ResultOccurencesAverageFastestPersonCompetition2/217812:042:38Alexander YuUSNationals20103/310619:413:57Daniel SheppardWestonsuperMare20124/44927:1214:21Pedro Santos GuimarãesGoianiaOpen20125/54337:288:16Daniel SheppardRapidashOpen20126/62145:2231:00Fakhri RaihaanKendariOpen20117/71847:4324:40Kai JiptnerGermanOpen20108/8849:0625:33Kai JiptnerGermanOpen20129/9756:4454:21Walter Pereira Rodrigues de SouzaAgulhasNegrasOpen201210/10750:5242:06Kai JiptnerGermanOpen200911/11456:2855:10Wicaksono AdiIndonesianOpen200912/12449:4339:15Tim HabermaasDutchOpen201113/13255:2353:47Henrik OlssonSwedishChampionship201214/14150:3350:33Kai JiptnerGermanNationals201115/15152:0152:01Tong Jiang (蒋彤)BeijingSummerOpen200916/16257:4056:54Muhammad Iril Khairul AnamJakartaOpen201017/17153:0953:09Chester LianOhioOpen201118/180----19/19153:4853:48Marcell EndreyWC2011


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 3, 2013)

Most comps attended by a single person?
Country with fewest number of competitors?


----------



## JasonK (Jan 3, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Most comps attended by a single person?
> Country with fewest number of competitors?



Most comps is on this page. It's currently Arnaud van Galen with 106.


----------



## Kian (Jan 3, 2013)

JasonK said:


> Most comps is on this page. It's currently Arnaud van Galen with 106.



Perhaps he was looking for a more thorough list? Maybe this suffices for his interests, though.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 3, 2013)

Kian said:


> Perhaps he was looking for a more thorough list? Maybe this suffices for his interests, though.



No this was fine. Thanks JasonK. I forgot about that page.


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 3, 2013)

Lowest nonzero BLD accuracy?
Most 4BLD/5BLD attempts before first success?
Lowest nonzero (3BLD ranking)*(3BLD accuracy)?


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 4, 2013)

*3BLD Accuracy*



Noahaha said:


> Lowest nonzero BLD accuracy?





Spoiler




#NameAttemptsSolvesAccuracy1Zoé de Moffarts3812.63%2Carson Penticuff3113.23%3Waris Ali2414.17%3Dan Selzer2414.17%5AJ Blair2214.55%6Deven Nadudvari4224.76%6Chris Tran2114.76%6Stachu Korick2114.76%9Aurélien Souchet2015.00%10Daniel Gracia Ortiz1915.26%10Doug Gromek1915.26%10Markus Pirzer5735.26%13Nicholas Sia1815.56%13Rodrigo Gómez Araya1815.56%13Alvaro Rodríguez1815.56%13Francisco Pérez Padilla1815.56%13Åukasz Cichecki1815.56%18Nobuaki Suga7045.71%19John-Michael Clay1715.88%19Lars Vandenbergh1715.88%19Daniel Borrajo Gutiérrez1715.88%22David Kerkmann1616.25%23Jeremi Niedziela3126.45%24Sarah Strong6046.67%24Daniel Mazurek1516.67%24Daniel Gloppestad Bajer3026.67%24Jakub Cabaj4536.67%24Marco Mendoza1516.67%24Edvard Hove1516.67%24James Hildreth1516.67%24Chris Wall1516.67%24Wesley Miller1516.67%24Fanghao Yin1516.67%24Carlos Alberto de Alcântara Jr1516.67%24Nicolas Fruy1516.67%36Tim Major2926.90%37Joshua Lambert1417.14%37Nico Kupfer1417.14%37Máté Horváth4237.14%37Agnes Maxelino1417.14%37Piotr MichaÅ‚ Padlewski2827.14%37Olivier Vermersch1417.14%37Olivier Stietel1417.14%44Ron van Bruchem2727.41%44Amaury Sechet2727.41%46Philippe Virouleau1317.69%46Mark Lester Cruz1317.69%46John Tamanas1317.69%46Aki Kunikoshi1317.69%46Daniel Ortiga Villatoro1317.69%46Mats Kollbrink1317.69%52Ryan Zheng2528.00%53Keenie Jel Cabahug1218.33%53Mokhamad Aguk Nur Anggraini1218.33%53Kyle Barry3638.33%53Benjamin Avila Gaona1218.33%53Yusheng Liu1218.33%53Mingwang Lin1218.33%53Ranz Norwin Lim1218.33%53Jong-Ho Jeong1218.33%53Filio Kuntag1218.33%53Jake Holah1218.33%53Chris Dzoan2428.33%53Joel Ulin1218.33%53Antton Curutchet1218.33%53Han Wu2428.33%53Marvin Strehl1218.33%53Eduardo Alex da Rocha1218.33%53Katja Renner1218.33%53Gustavo Maysonnave Franck1218.33%53David Thiringer1218.33%53Connor Glenn1218.33%53Lucas Foulon-MongaÃ¯1218.33%53Ronan Felipe Jorge1218.33%75Andrew Nelson3538.57%76Tristan Wright2328.70%77David Christianto1119.09%77Robert Hickingbotham1119.09%77Anatoly Kim1119.09%77Marco Verdicchio1119.09%77Alex VanderGriend1119.09%77Kenneth Gjerulff1119.09%77Bill McGaugh1119.09%77Pierre Calendini1119.09%77Igor Zvarichuk1119.09%77Boriss Benzerruki1119.09%87Phillip Espinoza6569.23%88Zhulu Ke2129.52%89Erwin Reyes10110.00%89Ton Dennenbroek1001010.00%89Tawanporn Laovanichvit10110.00%89Richard McKearney10110.00%89Asa Kaplan10110.00%89Jackson Weisman10110.00%89Valentin Doussin10110.00%89Erik Johnson10110.00%97Simone Ciancotti49510.20%98Luis Roberto Becerril Aceves19210.53%98Haowei Fan19210.53%98Pablo Nicolás Oshiro Mondoñedo19210.53%






Noahaha said:


> Lowest nonzero (3BLD ranking)*(3BLD accuracy)?





Spoiler




#NameRankingAccuracyRanking*Accuracy1Marcell Endrey172.58%0.732Marcin Zalewski257.97%1.162Yuhui Xu338.71%1.164Haiyan Zhuang538.33%1.925Aron Puddy-Mathew925.00%2.256Gabriel Alejandro Orozco Casillas471.43%2.867Zane Carney651.79%3.118Muhammad Iril Khairul Anam751.16%3.589Marcin Kowalczyk845.24%3.6210Lucas Benito Rolando1233.33%4.0011Feliks Zemdegs1728.33%4.8212Francisco Javier Lemes Sáez1338.18%4.9613Yuxin Wang1059.26%5.9314Anton Rostovikov1063.33%6.3315Matteo Colombo1445.59%6.3816Sebastiano Tronto1544.44%6.6717Noah Arthurs2034.62%6.9218Victor Cullot2528.81%7.2019Amos Tay Swee Hui1940.00%7.6020Ville SeppÃ¤nen1660.00%9.6021Ragil Setyadi2933.33%9.6721Dan Cohen8711.11%9.6723Kai Jiptner1862.22%11.2024Tse-Kan Lin2841.46%11.6125Bence Barát2351.64%11.8826Preeda Hongpimolmas2158.33%12.2527Alexander Yu2257.78%12.7128Milán Baticz2747.22%12.7529Cornelius Dieckmann3142.31%13.1230Takahiro Tomisawa9214.89%13.7031Adrian Lehmann3243.10%13.7932FranÃ§ois CourtÃ¨s3440.78%13.8633Arvid Skarrie3936.36%14.1834Daniel Sheppard3049.28%14.7835Ramadan Sulejman3839.58%15.0436Liping Jia6225.00%15.5037Oleg Gritsenko2660.00%15.6037Ivo Bakker7820.00%15.6039Wilson Tan Wei Siun4733.33%15.6740Aan Candra Nugroho3644.44%16.0041Xitian Luo5529.63%16.3042Tomás Mansilla3546.67%16.3343Jakob Kogler2468.75%16.5044Maciej Mancewicz3745.45%16.8245Aldo Feandri3358.82%19.4146Pedro Santos GuimarÃ£es4840.66%19.5247Jakub Kipa7626.09%19.8348Timothy Sun5338.89%20.6149Joey Gouly7030.63%21.4450Yumu Tabuchi4647.27%21.7551Zhi Qiao4252.38%22.0051Tong Jiang4450.00%22.0053Simon Westlund5243.16%22.4454Bin Huang5441.67%22.5054Joshua Lambert3157.14%22.5056Marco Levrero8527.03%22.9757Rowe Hessler6038.36%23.0158Keenie Jel Cabahug2798.33%23.2559Hao Cheng10522.22%23.3359Bertalan Bodor8029.17%23.3361Meng'an Pu5741.67%23.7562Maximilian Neitzel9425.37%23.8563Dedi Hariyadi14516.67%24.1764Bill Wang4062.50%25.0065Yiqun Fan6440.00%25.6066Weston Mizumoto11921.54%25.6367Yudanis Taqwin Rohman4952.38%25.6768Balázs Bernát12021.62%25.9569Yuhei Takagi4163.33%25.9770Tomasz Korzeniewski5547.27%26.0070Rob Holt13020.00%26.0072Didiet Aditya Bayu Kusuma5052.17%26.0973Yu Nakajima10026.67%26.6774Corey Sakowski5846.15%26.7775Piotr Tomczyk19513.79%26.9076Mokhamad Aguk Nur Anggraini3238.33%26.9277Danyang Chen6144.44%27.1178John Edison Ubaldo11723.81%27.8679Muhammad6642.86%28.2980Chi-Lun Hong5155.56%28.3381Yodi Adhari6345.00%28.3582Sarah Strong4296.67%28.6083Ryan Reese20114.29%28.7184Waris Ali7054.17%29.3885Jia-Hong Lu5950.00%29.5086Eric Limeback6744.16%29.5887RafaÅ‚ Guzewicz4370.00%30.1088Lucas Garron8435.88%30.1489Rémi Esturoune8336.54%30.3390Deven Nadudvari6404.76%30.4891Daniel Gracia Ortiz5845.26%30.7492Guillain Potron7441.82%30.9593Chester Lian4568.97%31.0394Maarten Smit7243.55%31.3595Joris MÃ¼hlsteff9932.26%31.9496Colin Boyd21815.00%32.7097Jean Pons9137.84%34.4398VojtÄ›ch DvoÅ™ák6950.00%34.5099Marco Mazzuoccolo15522.73%35.23100Christopher Olson11331.48%35.57



*Bonus stats:*
Overall accuracy is 11352/36398 = 31.19%
Mean solve time = 3:30.53
Median solve time = 2:58.86 (Clément Gallet did both of the occurrences of this time)


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 4, 2013)

Cool stuff. Thanks Dan!


----------



## Riley (Jan 4, 2013)

I requested this a long time ago, but I don't think I got a response. I would really appreciate if it could be done though.

Most consecutive times that someone has broken their average and single in a row, per round. 

For example, I beat my personal best single and average in OH 8 times in a row, through 8 rounds.

I don't know if one could easily look for this as something that overlooks every event with an average, or if they would have to do it for each individual event.


----------



## Kian (Jan 4, 2013)

This thread always make me miss stats.cubing.net


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Jan 7, 2013)

Fastest parent and child combo. Any faster than me and my dad (10.78 and 33.07 averages)?


----------



## Stefan (Jan 7, 2013)

MAHTI-ANSSI said:


> Fastest parent and child combo. Any faster than me and my dad (10.78 and 33.07 averages)?



Rama 10.77 + Maria 23.35
(not necessarily the fastest, just the first that came to mind)


----------



## qqwref (Jan 7, 2013)

Could we count Rama + Ton (16.67)?


----------



## cubernya (Jan 7, 2013)

Mean solve time for Multi-BLD (excluding DNFs, all number of cubes)?
Mean solve time for each number of cubes in Multi-BLD?


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 7, 2013)

qqwref said:


> Could we count Rama + Ton (16.67)?


If we could we might as well count Mats + Ron


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 7, 2013)

theZcuber said:


> Mean solve time for Multi-BLD (excluding DNFs, all number of cubes)?
> Mean solve time for each number of cubes in Multi-BLD?



I did same/similar to this on the previous page


----------



## cubizh (Jan 7, 2013)

Stats request:

People who only have NRs in their personal records (the NR column in their personal stats only has "1"). 
Something like this: 


Spoiler











Please note that he doesn't need to have all events done, but those in which the competitor participated he holds the NR.
Sorted by number of events where they hold NRs; Two categories, Single and Average.
Thank you.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 7, 2013)

cubizh said:


> Stats request:
> 
> People who only have NRs in their personal records (the NR column in their personal stats only has "1").
> Something like this:
> ...


To clarify a couple of points: You have Single and Average category, so do they only need to have all NRs in one of those categories? Or is this only for people who have all single AND average and then you sort by each one individually?
You say that they have all NRs in the block of results at the top of the profile, but then you say that they must have NR in all events participated in. Those are slightly different because you might have DNFs in an event. Can you clarify?
I'll probably have a go at this tomorrow


----------



## cubernya (Jan 7, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> I did same/similar to this on the previous page


Yes. What about non-perfect?


----------



## cubizh (Jan 7, 2013)

The idea was to catch people that have their competition PBs match NRs.
People that have everything NR in their results, both single and average are probably too few (but they exist).
My idea was to find those that have in either single or average, their PBs match NR.
So yes, two separate categories, for single and average (where the same person can show up of course).
For instance:

If someone competed in 3x3 and has NR single, it should be seen.
If someone competed in 3x3 and 4x4 and has NR on both singles, it should be seen either.
If someone competed in 3x3 and 4x4 and has NR on only one (either single or average) does not appear.
If someone competed in 3x3, 4x4 and has NRs only on averages, it should appear.

I guess the general idea is to show people that top everyone else in their country completely, in the events where they participate. I'm considering only the events where they participate because if someone has NR in everything but doesn't do feet, for instance, he should still appear.

Apologies for going on and on. Hope it's a bit clearer from my rambling though. In doubt, do whatever you think it's best and more appropriate.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 19, 2013)

Does anyone have a faster time at a higher order cube. Ex. 4x4 faster than 3x3


----------



## vcuber13 (Jan 19, 2013)

forte does
http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009SHIN02


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Jan 19, 2013)

What's the best One-Handed podium ?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 25, 2013)

Mean of all best singles for each event? And can you tell how many per each event?


----------



## vcuber13 (Jan 25, 2013)

for the second part: persons > event > search


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 29, 2013)

Countries that have had one comp ever (upcoming announced comps count)?


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jan 29, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Does anyone have a faster time at a higher order cube. Ex. 4x4 faster than 3x3



My 7x7 is faster than my 6x6.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 29, 2013)

People with same ranking in two or more events. Obviously feliks but who else?


----------



## cubernya (Jan 31, 2013)

Average number of BLD attempts before first success? Percentage whose first BLD round is all DNFs (2 or 3)?


----------



## elliotsherrow (Jan 31, 2013)

This guy who was at a competition I went to I noticed has a better one handed time than 3x3 time. 
http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009SUKH01


----------



## Mikel (Jan 31, 2013)

elliotsherrow said:


> This guy who was at a competition I went to I noticed has a better one handed time than 3x3 time.
> http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009SUKH01


Maybe for two hand solving he only uses one hand. That would explain why his times are so close.


----------



## Mollerz (Jan 31, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Maybe for two hand solving he only uses one hand. That would explain why his times are so close.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxdkgGW6D9M

Here you can see he has an abnormal left hand, I heard he's a really cool guy.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jan 31, 2013)

AvGalen said:


> If we could we might as well count Mats + Ron




is Ron married with Mats mom? :/


@ Stefan, thank you and I think you are right till now there is no Child and parent faster than me and Rama, Rama is quit with cubing that's why I'm keep on cubing and wanna be the fastest cubemom ever on Earth


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Sum of ranks (proportional calculation)*

Here's the sum of ranks lists (top 200 people) but summed slightly differently. If you are ranked 1 in an event (WR holder), you will get a score of 1. If you do not have a result, you will get a score of 0. Everyone in between gets a score between 0 and 1 depending on your ranking. It is a way of weighting the events in a different way, because just summing ranks tends to put a large weighting on events with a high density e.g. 3x3. The ranks in brackets are that person's rank using the 'usual' formula.

You'll have to use the scroll bar at the bottom of the spoiler to see all events

*Sum of Singles* (max 17 points)


Spoiler




RankPerson*Sum*333444555222333bf333oh333fm333ftminxpyramsq1clock666777444bf555bf333mbf1 (7)Daniel Sheppard*16.52*0.9890.9830.9610.9880.9820.9670.9890.9240.9610.9930.9560.9960.9040.9470.9930.9850.9932 (1)Simon Westlund*16.186*0.9970.9950.9920.9960.9670.9880.9840.92910.9910.9790.9550.9690.950.8330.690.9633 (3)Bence Barát*15.421*0.9980.9890.9930.9880.9860.9860.940.840.9760.9950.9920.8650.9950.9980.7030.2250.9444 (6)Feliks Zemdegs*15.147*1110.9990.990.9990.89800.9880.9970.9670.9490.9990.9930.9870.6610.7135 (16)Jan Bentlage*14.976*0.9670.9650.9130.9910.8810.9190.9840.9340.9140.9780.9840.8190.910.9310.5610.4220.8936 (2)Milán Baticz*14.833*0.9990.9970.9930.9920.9830.9880.9710.7590.9870.9960.9540.9420.9890.9870.50600.7827 (21)Yuhei Takagi*14.774*0.980.9880.9520.9810.9740.9910.8730.9960.8360.8370.9270.6070.9110.8510.8450.7320.4858 (19)Timothy Sun*14.771*0.9960.9650.9690.9890.9660.9170.940.960.8770.810.9340.9360.70.7350.6720.4920.9049 (4)Dan Cohen*14.741*0.9990.9980.9980.9920.9450.9870.9190.7860.9680.9920.9880.970.990.9950.44400.76110 (18)Sébastien Auroux*14.667*0.9750.9520.8960.9840.9040.9560.9970.8080.7250.9950.8760.9310.8960.9120.8020.140.91111 (12)Maarten Smit*14.574*0.9910.9820.9640.980.9550.9450.940.3590.980.970.9850.9920.9490.9030.6110.1260.93412 (5)Erik Akkersdijk*14.552*0.9990.9990.9940.9990.9080.9790.9970.9750.9850.9940.9260.9410.9760.9760.14800.7513 (10)Cornelius Dieckmann*14.542*0.9990.9930.9910.9940.9810.9930.9190.3830.9030.9690.8810.860.9520.9060.6850.2670.85814 (31)Henrik Buus Aagaard*13.967*0.9720.8910.8390.990.8730.9750.9840.9980.8530.990.9490.9110.6040.5140.6540.0980.86515 (14)John Brechon*13.953*0.9920.9940.9870.9910.8470.9830.5880.4650.9230.9740.9070.9360.9860.980.69100.70216 (13)Dániel Varga*13.94*0.9860.9690.980.9910.8390.9940.9540.8540.9240.9690.8770.8890.9340.929000.84317 (11)Robert Yau*13.926*0.9990.9960.9930.9730.7490.9860.9890.7750.9830.9160.9750.8980.980.978000.72818 (107)Yan Xuan*13.918*0.9320.8820.9350.8760.9110.9210.8980.8590.7760.9480.8460.6560.8310.8010.7590.5630.51619 (36)Marcin Zalewski*13.909*0.9990.9580.970.9980.9990.9950.820.90.9340.95000.7420.8530.9620.8450.97620 (45)Yunqi Ouyang*13.849*0.9590.9480.9010.9780.9210.8090.9540.9550.820.9290.9130.9230.8420.8640.3020.3090.51321 (8)Yu Nakajima*13.781*0.9980.9990.9990.9980.9360.9920.9970.9570.9940.9770.9570.9850.9940.99200022 (30)Tim Reynolds*13.78*0.990.9470.9270.9940.8960.8950.99700.8550.9560.6680.9640.7970.8370.7220.5210.80523 (63)Ville SeppÃ¤nen*13.657*0.9870.9780.9370.9540.9910.9250.8730.7440.8920.8870.917000.8850.9560.9570.76824 (17)Gunnar Krig*13.608*0.9930.9960.8960.9820.8570.9890.940.5750.9330.9480.9140.910.6780.6450.45600.88925 (25)Yumu Tabuchi*13.575*0.9990.9980.9910.9910.970.9970.9540.9540.8110.8430.9030.73100.8210.76500.8426 (9)Mats Valk*13.477*0.9990.9990.9940.9970.7940.9980.9890.6080.9490.9780.9940.8830.9920.966000.32827 (37)Juan Juli Andika Chandra*13.393*0.9620.9370.9630.8950.770.9590.9540.7830.9520.9670.8070.9280.9130.934000.66228 (332)FranÃ§ois CourtÃ¨s*13.368*0.8290.8060.6930.940.9790.6780.9190.4310.7510.9090.9610.7150.5960.6040.870.7180.96229 (15)David Woner*13.356*0.9910.980.9680.9920.7440.9930.9840.6930.8380.9560.970.9940.820.783000.64130 (28)Vincent Hartanto Utomo*13.345*0.9980.9960.9870.9840.9580.9740.6650.9130.9040.9650.8790.9570.23200.6290.4080.88831 (109)Péter Trombitás*13.338*0.9770.9280.9250.9850.8940.8720.7470.7140.5570.6150.7980.8650.7480.7370.7710.2810.91632 (116)Jakob Kogler*13.251*0.9420.9590.9150.9730.9850.9310.98400.320.9750.3720.1460.9380.9360.9380.9430.98533 (22)Balázs Bernát*13.212*0.9840.9750.9770.9520.9250.9810.940.5210.8340.9630.7860.640.9150.941000.87134 (105)Chester Lian*13.179*0.9830.8910.9130.9650.9710.980.9400.7770.6570.6640.5860.4720.7170.8580.8020.99535 (783)Mike Hughey*12.92*0.7690.6580.7390.7940.9550.6550.9190.7110.6610.5810.8820.7080.4930.630.8760.9150.96736 (24)Christopher Olson*12.818*0.9960.9720.9230.9970.9280.9710.8730.5180.7910.9720.6320.7710.8190.913000.73537 (46)Mariano D'Imperio*12.807*0.9930.9460.9550.9540.8630.9280.8730.8010.9960.970.1210.6630.7530.7410.40700.83538 (40)Takahiro Tomisawa*12.794*0.9890.9910.9840.9730.9420.9110.6650.8630.9670.6830.9280.5520.9360.925000.47639 (33)Evan Liu*12.774*0.9760.9680.9390.9590.7970.9050.7880.6520.8820.9830.8270.990.8710.892000.33740 (52)Pedro Santos GuimarÃ£es*12.697*0.9850.9360.860.9190.970.9860.66500.9170.9210.9140.9770.5280.5780.6600.87341 (50)Olivér Perge*12.673*0.9660.9090.9040.9470.890.9090.98900.8830.9420.8350.9860.7990.832000.87542 (23)Louis Cormier*12.577*0.9950.9870.9850.9980.3280.9760.5880.9780.9910.9680.830.8880.9450.964000.14843 (29)Yu Sajima*12.537*0.9980.9980.9960.9590.8390.9620.6320.9730.8220.9070.7060.9960.9530.78800044 (26)MichaÅ‚ Pleskowicz*12.448*0.9990.9770.920.9990.8170.9990.9710.4570.7010.9870.9530.5620.7420.712000.64445 (32)Matic Omulec*12.441*0.9930.9790.9740.950.5050.9530.8980.7980.9930.9250.8690.6820.9540.862000.146 (84)Corey Sakowski*12.43*0.9670.9240.8270.940.9640.9150.66500.8630.9560.920.7170.7510.6860.81400.51447 (35)Lucas Garron*12.339*0.9950.920.9010.9980.9480.9820.9190.1950.8560.90.9380.9040.5180.5930.35800.40748 (27)Michael Gottlieb*12.287*0.9820.9850.970.9860.8430.9520.9190.0360.9520.8740.9410.9520.9520.93700049 (161)Ivo Bakker*12.252*0.9580.9280.8650.9260.9520.7280.820.6440.6040.8380.6710.8970.6540.839000.92150 (68)Rémi Esturoune*12.197*0.9790.9080.7810.9870.9480.8920.820.8490.9060.9590.8710.9370.6170.23000.50451 (44)Austin Reed*12.17*0.9870.960.9310.9960.750.9120.6650.5930.7430.920.8380.8650.8440.704000.45552 (20)Rowe Hessler*12.14*0.9990.9980.9890.9990.9620.9970.9190.1450.9860.9590.8180.130.7120.694000.82553 (131)Chan Chun Hang*12.074*0.9230.9120.9670.9630.6980.8430.4050.6620.9410.8460.9720.6330.8410.866000.59554 (132)Riadi Arsandi*12.073*0.9850.8890.7830.9540.880.930.8730.9440.7030.99900.90.2870.3920.5670.0560.92255 (200)Kai Jiptner*12.058*0.9620.9320.8140.9210.9890.8670.0010.0670.6280.8860.7070.7730.4690.3740.9190.760.98156 (128)Fakhri Raihaan*12.037*0.9810.9510.8890.950.9530.948010.7330.9580.750.834000.820.3520.90957 (90)Guillain Potron*12.01*0.9820.9560.9020.9850.9540.8690.98400.8020.8930.5860.5030.5320.5290.66600.86158 (75)Daniel Grabski*11.976*0.9610.9560.9460.9490.8340.8230.63200.9930.9860.8720.7020.8840.778000.65459 (57)Alberto Pérez de Rada Fiol*11.967*0.970.9480.9140.9960.7560.9150.7470.8620.720.9610.7020.6310.9140.92400060 (122)Norbert Héjja*11.941*0.9680.9440.9720.8990.8980.9250.5880.4360.5440.7760.6910.6380.9480.962000.74661 (53)Trevor Petersen*11.933*0.9720.9440.9030.9640.6920.9430.43500.9860.9920.7870.7990.870.83000.80962 (153)Arnaud van Galen*11.907*0.9150.8410.8920.9890.6120.810.98400.6420.9310.9830.9330.8320.814000.72263 (193)Marco Rota*11.884*0.9820.8890.8120.9080.7740.6430.8470.8830.9130.9040.6180.7160.4310.7640.22800.56464 (577)Jibo Zhao*11.853*0.8960.8950.9450.7630.7470.6760.9190.4140.7630.2240.4350.2350.8870.8810.7460.5350.88465 (41)Moritz Karl*11.851*0.9950.9570.9450.980.7490.9960.87300.6910.9310.8840.2990.8920.8550.05500.74366 (164)Jonathan Cookmeyer*11.833*0.9610.8870.8180.9340.840.9370.74700.9960.7580.6450.3050.7390.640.450.3660.867 (147)Lorenzo Vigani Poli*11.758*0.9870.9770.9750.9990.6820.540.95400.9550.6540.8570.610.8980.952000.71268 (64)Michael Röhrer*11.746*0.9930.9840.9730.970.430.7060.87300.9810.940.9740.8390.9790.985000.11169 (34)Baramee Pookcharoen*11.746*0.9960.9780.9620.9540.9370.9990.74700.8990.9940.89900.8850.841000.64870 (85)Hippolyte Moreau*11.737*0.9730.9550.880.9670.8530.8710.8730.8260.9630.980.8410.8890.1060.036000.71771 (73)Felix Lee*11.732*0.9880.9430.8860.9470.8720.9180.820.8950.80.9930.7580.7050.450.6290.1230072 (265)Hong Zhang*11.726*0.960.8270.8620.940.8750.490.8730.5060.5170.9130.8990.4840.6760.7890.43800.67173 (49)Ting Sheng Bao Yang*11.684*0.9930.9110.8830.9970.6420.9250.89800.8610.9510.8260.9650.7330.75000.34274 (342)James Molloy*11.659*0.8690.8250.8290.8680.670.8340.7060.1730.8260.5990.8150.9220.8150.7660.41900.71575 (163)Clément Gallet*11.65*0.9550.8640.8260.9370.8180.8750.99700.5750.880.9580.8930.5020.4280.2460.0840.80476 (56)Stephen Adhisaputra*11.627*0.9990.9940.9520.9720.8570.9910.9840.8780.8240.9420.1060.8710.51500.21600.51877 (43)Jakub Cabaj*11.609*0.9740.9630.9220.9910.410.9410.89800.8840.9930.9840.7970.9520.89400078 (97)Erwan Kohler*11.607*0.9740.9260.8570.9530.5530.860.84700.9170.8820.910.8990.8520.8000.37179 (98)Wojciech Szatanowski*11.605*0.9780.8770.7930.9780.8660.9850.940.5830.5320.9510.5650.7610.7310.49000.56780 (92)Krzysztof Å»erucha*11.583*0.9640.9120.8810.9730.6540.9920.8980.8040.960.8230.8970.3410.670.80700081 (100)Dmitry Kryuzban*11.577*0.9670.9540.9380.9830.1370.8140.6650.8470.6920.990.9890.9690.9440.68100082 (77)Zhiyang Chen*11.566*0.9510.9880.9610.9350.8520.9320.3560.3960.9650.9160.960.5480.9050.89300083 (143)Anton Rostovikov*11.554*0.9680.8790.8480.9870.9940.9380.97100.4270.920.52100.7980.7030.64100.95284 (78)Niklas Spies*11.543*0.9730.9270.8910.9830.5810.9350.820.4270.7380.9950.7450.9270.7050.508000.37985 (54)Yinghao Wang*11.538*0.9920.9850.9050.9920.7910.9480.820.5420.8720.98100.7730.8080.715000.40686 (95)José Leonardo Chaparro Prieto*11.529*0.9780.9270.9090.9220.6960.90200.3370.980.9360.9060.8020.8180.888000.51987 (194)Hampus Hansson*11.523*0.9330.8610.6260.9860.7990.8990.5520.860.7050.9260.7950.9510.4380.4170.3200.44788 (158)Joris MÃ¼hlsteff*11.5*0.9710.9070.8730.8830.9370.6810.74700.8180.9790.9520.9210.7280.61000.48689 (55)Mitchell Lane*11.48*0.9810.9580.9650.99600.9530.5520.5880.910.9730.7930.8780.9690.95800090 (145)Chris Wall*11.477*0.9320.90.9490.940.1670.9060.5120.5720.9950.9450.6620.8730.8540.921000.34391 (38)Asia Konvittayayotin*11.454*0.9990.9970.9980.9980.3640.9920.7060.670.8870.9430.5220.4150.9750.97900092 (666)Tomoaki Okayama*11.429*0.8810.6840.6290.7630.8870.54310.7030.6660.8470.5430.6270.5040.5710.4810.1970.89693 (157)AJ Blair*11.418*0.9470.8960.8450.9260.2710.8420.8470.8910.8650.9890.9110.8710.7010.60700094 (165)Ernie Pulchny*11.414*0.9440.9020.8520.9830.8030.80800.660.6450.9210.8440.820.810.768000.64695 (66)Congbiao Jiang*11.386*0.9950.9930.9960.97100.9390.5880.7340.830.8830.8910.5660.9980.99600096 (223)Holger Stadel Borum*11.374*0.9130.9680.950.8850.6910.8020.820.480.7520.8090.3320.6810.6710.888000.72697 (114)Justin Thomas*11.34*0.9390.990.980.9270.6750.8820.84700.8380.8490.8220.7460.9620.87700098 (244)Fumiki Koseki*11.331*0.9120.8920.8950.8320.3390.7640.7880.7780.740.990.9220.9290.7570.78600099 (76)Bálint Bodor*11.328*0.9920.9480.9780.9490.6180.870.7470.350.9990.9750.50.5660.9680.861000100 (106)Daniel Cano Salgado*11.327*0.9830.9680.9360.9320.5120.88100.6960.9120.9110.7080.960.780.876000.266101 (297)Baiqiang Dong*11.298*0.9230.9020.8880.8740.90.8990.9930.180.6080.4630.5860.3590.8020.7380.54900.626102 (72)Jure Gregorc*11.283*0.9960.9540.9040.9530.6080.9020.74700.950.9650.5960.8870.8090.652000.353103 (111)Joey Gouly*11.247*0.9880.9810.9270.9690.9560.7670.78800.4660.9210.9610.2130.8280.809000.666104 (59)Edward Lin*11.233*0.9950.9890.9930.99800.9880.8980.7770.4710.9930.5220.7660.9210.916000105 (371)Anthony Hsu*11.231*0.980.8850.8780.8980.8140.8810.9540.9390.3490.0810.2190.7090.4670.6880.3950.2390.847106 (101)Antoine Cantin*11.225*0.9810.8940.8980.9760.240.990.4720.9080.9580.8770.760.9220.7350.533000.074107 (39)Carlos Méndez García-Barroso*11.224*0.9970.9830.980.99500.9810.6650.0540.9370.9660.9310.9740.8830.871000108 (186)Takuma Shirahase*11.212*0.9890.8610.8340.9360.8180.7830.7060.9260.6440.8670.5020.8680.5490.369000.552109 (65)Nobuaki Suga*11.199*0.9910.9660.9480.960.5320.9770.6650.4960.8820.9970.4120.6950.7080.681000.282110 (606)Qirun Zhong*11.196*0.9220.8170.7250.590.7630.7950.5880.1720.6880.6670.9490.3360.7290.5180.7160.5770.636111 (113)Auguste Olivry*11.195*0.9720.9340.8060.9960.7840.9010.9540.5950.6820.9040.9120.6680.4210.32000.338112 (125)Jens Diewald*11.191*0.980.8450.8070.9690.5370.9310.9400.810.9830.6630.9480.5560.4720.17900.565113 (144)Fernando Daniel Hernández Sánchez*11.185*0.9430.9680.9120.9210.7660.8690.1020.2980.9470.910.6250.9470.8620.698000.409114 (69)Michael Young*11.184*0.9760.9360.8870.9940.7710.970.98400.8760.920.97700.7710.7750.0300.309115 (91)Weifeng Cheng*11.183*0.980.9840.9590.960.4070.8630.78800.9820.8080.9890.5740.9260.957000116 (96)Jinseong Kim*11.176*0.9890.9880.9370.9530.9060.9770.7060.9520.7570.8430.7940.61700000.751117 (207)Bowen Deng*11.167*0.9030.9030.9280.9350.8640.7710.7880.4190.4840.9880.8880.4390.8540.725000.269118 (82)MichaÅ‚ Halczuk*11.163*0.9950.9960.9980.94100.93300.580.9460.8690.9950.9080.9970.999000119 (48)Giovanni Contardi*11.152*0.9990.9980.9970.9690.87310.78800.9420.9470.0640.0780.9230.927000.639120 (86)Tse-Kan Lin*11.124*0.9760.9170.8040.990.9820.9630.8730.4550.8990.9040.9630.3810.4130.597000121 (42)Morten Arborg*11.113*0.9970.9910.9620.98400.9970.91900.9380.9490.8840.8780.8550.755000122 (129)Sachio Iwasaki*11.088*0.9680.9050.9230.9340.5150.9420.5120.980.8740.9780.75700.9090.886000123 (126)Andre Febrianto Jonathan*11.013*0.9610.9410.8850.9280.4320.9830.3560.8390.8780.950.6910.9690.7810.412000124 (80)Jakub Kipa*11.011*0.9950.9840.9460.970.9520.9830.2780.9720.9240.993000.8940.674000.44125 (239)Chunyu Zhang 2*10.996*0.8780.910.9550.890.7250.8810.5520.4980.6770.8210.8620.4240.9840.933000126 (74)Antoine Piau*10.991*0.9960.9820.8510.9940.5910.9930.940.2010.2920.9710.9910.6060.7210.464000.391127 (149)Nathan Azaria*10.989*0.9910.9380.8490.8880.540.8790.8980.5810.6270.8890.9680.9990.5550.381000128 (151)Janitra Ezra Putra*10.988*0.9620.9760.9180.8830.1910.8870.4050.6650.8590.9590.7230.9340.8470.771000129 (172)Yi Ren*10.982*0.9460.7920.8010.9370.5770.9690.7880.3720.7160.8960.8870.9270.640.726000130 (104)Kamil ZieliÅ„ski*10.968*0.9670.9730.9810.97300.950.70600.990.7220.8790.940.9310.948000131 (99)Tobias Christlieb*10.965*0.9780.950.960.910.2730.9420.97100.7960.9730.720.7040.9180.865000132 (51)Jong-Ho Jeong*10.962*0.9950.9990.9950.9490.910.991000.9970.9090.94500.9580.977000.33133 (313)Lars Vennike Nielsson*10.956*0.9560.8730.8170.9810.8070.8430.87300.7380.5550.16900.4590.5860.7830.7880.718134 (134)Marcin Jakubowski*10.956*0.960.8860.8440.9950.7460.8940.84700.4630.9950.7070.9880.5950.424000.603135 (60)Haowei Fan*10.948*0.9960.9850.9570.9810.4520.9220.70600.9840.8950.8390.6440.7510.828000136 (93)Teo Kai Xiang*10.937*0.9940.9870.9440.9480.5460.97500.8770.8670.8740.4860.8670.8360.73000137 (70)Han-Cyun Chen*10.929*0.9870.9970.990.9780.5650.9110.6650.1680.9320.9010.85800.9930.977000138 (148)Guus de Wit*10.926*0.9680.9260.8740.9140.5160.9020.940.7190.6220.9710.9240.9170.520.206000139 (87)James Hamory*10.9*0.9960.930.9080.9650.6210.9750.5120.6180.8220.9250.91200.8750.835000140 (58)Weixing Zhang*10.872*0.9980.9990.9920.9890.4960.9820.7060.5340.8890.9690.3300.9910.918000.072141 (118)Wojciech Knott*10.866*0.9650.9410.9410.9590.440.9600.7680.9090.9470.4930.9210.7970.818000142 (103)Ben Whitmore*10.862*0.9880.9110.920.9850.6310.8760.43500.8190.890.7730.8370.7590.896000.136143 (121)Thom Barlow*10.846*0.9820.970.9530.9720.790.9850.98400.1470.7440.6110.8010.7750.722000.402144 (159)Péter Pozsgai*10.828*0.9510.9490.880.92900.940.8980.9680.8670.9540.92400.7150.846000145 (581)Rafael Werneck Cinoto*10.826*0.8390.7020.6370.7740.6370.8280.8730.9930.6730.8650.8210.6640.3830.349000.781146 (81)Kevin Hays*10.822*0.9950.9930.9990.9690.6690.9220.35600.9510.8180.5730.44110.994000.134147 (166)Jack Moseley*10.814*0.9870.9490.9450.9270.660.9050.9710.6980.7490.6470.61300.8790.878000148 (94)Thompson Clarke*10.796*0.9970.9830.9160.98700.940.6320.8240.9110.9120.5290.9440.7610.452000149 (67)Sungho Hong*10.794*0.9950.9840.9690.9540.4890.989000.8780.880.8970.9810.90.873000150 (62)Kevin Costello III*10.757*0.9980.9950.9660.980.7580.985000.7910.9050.6710.4950.9650.965000.274151 (71)Patrick Jameson*10.754*0.9870.9790.9590.9880.8250.915000.8570.9790.7490.5980.8860.823000.202152 (79)Nils Feuer*10.705*0.9870.9720.9520.94100.9790.47200.9560.9930.930.8110.8740.831000153 (127)Tomasz KieÅ‚basa*10.704*0.9840.9370.8980.98400.950.5880.7310.8860.9320.1590.8750.8310.944000154 (47)Nipat Charoenpholphant*10.698*0.9990.9950.9960.99700.9970.47200.9510.9860.6830.7280.9650.923000155 (139)Alejandro Riveiro Rodríguez*10.642*0.9750.8970.7950.9780.290.9290.74700.7720.9760.7670.8690.5680.522000.55156 (61)Jorge Castillo Matas*10.636*0.9880.9810.9840.9990.9410.9610.8200.9260.9770.66400.8760000.511157 (202)Piotr MichaÅ‚ Padlewski*10.611*0.9720.7880.6530.9150.0810.9830.9540.790.7710.9990.9980.9190.4360.346000158 (270)David Adams*10.588*0.9290.8390.8020.9210.7260.7120.63200.6390.9220.7770.9590.7110.628000.386159 (89)Chia-Wei Lu*10.58*0.9940.9760.9190.9840.720.9940.5880.4860.8370.9420.6780.88600000.57160 (237)Nora Christ*10.576*0.9730.8580.8320.8790.5530.8590.7060.4290.8250.8260.2840.6620.6470.692000.544161 (243)Bernett Orlando*10.573*0.9720.9140.8970.8980.7390.8120.2110.6780.6730.8750.81900.2060.6250.2590.070.917162 (117)Filippo Brancaleoni*10.56*0.9920.920.8760.9990.6940.9240.78800.7450.9300.9250.6740.687000.399163 (232)Stefan Pochmann*10.54*0.9820.8750.7770.9430.690.8180.98400.930.6870.1950.9540.1740.590.0430.0140.876164 (137)Jules Desjardin*10.51*0.9810.8890.680.9920.9140.9110.820.040.8030.9980.9050.8280.1430000.598165 (222)Jacco Krijnen*10.485*0.930.8630.7420.9860.8220.8940.9400.7270.7860.6910.9190.3550.2640.02400.534166 (124)Fubo Wang*10.469*0.9890.9710.9730.8910.8090.9870.63200.8680.85400.5990.9370.954000167 (205)Angga Atrie*10.469*0.9860.9840.8610.9620.9030.9720.820.73700.88300.93000.64800.776168 (112)Piotr Kózka*10.439*0.9850.9910.9820.9580.7810.9010.91900.9330.997000.850.397000.738169 (224)Emile Compion*10.428*0.9330.8710.9120.9770.5660.8610.84700.7170.7210.89400.8060.711000.605170 (83)Justin Jaffray*10.421*0.990.9060.8660.9980.6780.9910.9400.9260.9510.8980.95700.314000171 (88)Kanneti Sae Han*10.402*0.9980.9330.9750.98200.990.97100.9680.9620.2310.7440.8390.803000172 (182)Anssi Vanhala*10.393*0.9970.9580.8310.8980.7090.9950.820.9950.9060.66800.8410.2880.481000173 (140)Mike Kotch*10.371*0.9940.9210.8130.9930.8630.8660.74700.5490.9770.7770.81800.291000.756174 (155)Pascal So*10.346*0.980.940.8960.93400.9350.6650.4130.9490.8680.8940.6530.7120.503000175 (360)Philippe Virouleau*10.309*0.9730.9620.950.9950.25200.97100.9440.7740.9630.780.8720.867000176 (437)Pierre Bouvier*10.253*0.8390.8140.6130.9750.4340.6860.5520.7450.7670.9680.9420.9970.4760.158000.281177 (102)Oscar Roth Andersen*10.227*0.9880.9670.8540.9860.580.9970.9190.8860.9980.9980.7970.25100000178 (558)Takumi Yoshida*10.227*0.9920.9890.98600.7920.9950.8200.9890.9870.87500.8690.928000179 (138)Simon Lim*10.218*0.9940.9850.960.9130.4160.9940.63200.8850.6730.93400.9350.891000180 (167)Kailong Li*10.202*0.9970.9960.9980.99300.9760.5880.5470.9030.4020.85900.9770.961000181 (175)Gaël Servignat*10.188*0.9610.9120.9090.9890.5680.9130.7880.3360.6150.8060.7110.6170.8490000.205182 (262)Michael*10.176*0.9780.9330.9030.7570.760.834000.9440.9300.6720.9120.956000.592183 (108)Nurym Kudaibergen*10.168*0.9950.990.9670.97800.9110.8200.9010.9220.81200.9060.96000184 (305)Jimmy Coll*10.15*0.9770.9030.9320.9470.7430.7990.99900.2810.2790.7420.6420.6350.815000.452185 (141)Nguyá»…n Ngá»c Thá»‹nh*10.146*0.9850.990.9770.95600.9310.1560.7320.9570.9620.1150.6060.9390.834000186 (184)Anton Bedrichenko*10.142*0.9620.8920.8820.98300.8390.84700.7340.9470.5410.7920.8610.856000187 (719)Arvid Skarrie*10.127*0.8370.7350.7540.8470.9750.790.7470.1220.670.6070.63600.1670.2040.6170.5070.902188 (123)Daniel Wu*10.101*0.9880.890.8470.9970.6150.938000.7710.9820.860.7950.6890.723000189 (110)Dan Dzoan*10.096*0.9940.9510.8770.9960.8450.9740.78800.6650.9130.86700.3740.545000.3190 (176)Teera Tareesuchevakul*10.069*0.9630.930.9130.92900.9160.5880.7220.9360.9830.97900.6110.592000191 (171)Sarah Strong*10.065*0.9810.8860.9020.9740.7350.8850.70600.8530.7060.9030.79900.727000192 (217)Jacob Lange*10.056*0.9410.8690.8140.9850.5940.8790.7470.40.9080.7880.7870.7590.5790000193 (135)Eric Limeback*10.05*0.9980.9410.8880.9930.9580.956000.6690.9080.6060.84700.3450.10400.83194 (890)Muhammad Iril Khairul Anam*10.037*0.9350.7140.8160.7570.9960.8220.7470.5960.0720.26800.0880.2820.1630.8820.9010.99195 (120)Andrea Lo Sardo*10.028*0.9910.9750.9230.9960.5540.9330.87300.8640.969000.8340.756000.355196 (154)Bence Hunor Bózsing*10.017*0.9910.9680.9650.91900.9850.70600.4340.8630.8040.6030.8890.883000197 (301)Chui-Hsien Lin*10.004*0.9210.8520.8370.8810.4950.920.4350.5850.7970.8440.73600.7340.675000.284198 (287)Frank Severinsen*9.988*0.9510.7430.6450.9560.7530.9750.8980.60.4770.9040.6830.3340.2620.1770.12900.495199 (168)Anatoly Kim*9.979*0.970.8870.920.9780.4540.9780.51200.690.8230.760.5710.5920.676000.162200 (215)Nick Pappas*9.966*0.9850.9340.9570.9430.8590.5650.43500.8270.950.85700.6810.689000.276




*Sum of averages* (max 12 points)


Spoiler




RankPerson*Sum*333444555222333oh333ftminxpyramsq1clock6667771 (1)Yu Nakajima*11.86*0.99910.99870.99960.9990.98680.9550.99550.99620.96250.9830.99440.99052 (4)Erik Akkersdijk*11.655*0.99870.99830.99460.99440.97970.96750.98420.99240.89050.920.97180.96343 (5)Simon Westlund*11.632*0.99780.98790.98570.99620.97390.91250.99920.99240.94640.950.9560.93364 (2)Dan Cohen*11.534*0.9980.99920.99810.99960.99270.67250.95870.99140.99540.9540.98530.98925 (13)Daniel Sheppard*11.433*0.98020.96970.95330.99750.95890.90.94670.98830.96780.9940.87260.90386 (3)Milán Baticz*11.428*0.99820.99670.99310.99840.99310.6550.98270.9850.92190.9350.98650.98247 (9)Bence Barát*11.383*0.99430.98890.99030.99830.97610.71750.97150.96450.98550.8040.99320.99868 (11)Louis Cormier*11.305*0.99330.97580.98070.99580.96710.97750.99470.98780.69980.8610.92450.94729 (7)Robert Yau*11.212*0.99860.99120.98530.99720.99090.64750.97750.96230.97320.8350.96050.89310 (7)Mats Valk*11.078*0.99990.99960.99610.99940.99780.5350.8790.96040.97470.8070.97750.951211 (20)MichaÅ‚ Halczuk*10.897*0.99070.99140.99850.97510.94720.4250.92190.83740.98390.8330.99660.995912 (16)Yu Sajima*10.86*0.9990.99790.99150.98820.9490.95750.7340.97330.63170.9930.93240.712713 (19)Dániel Varga*10.846*0.98680.95030.96640.97720.96670.690.87380.98240.88210.760.89060.920114 (46)Jan Bentlage*10.837*0.94530.92840.83440.98550.92230.8950.89560.96230.94260.7560.85910.910615 (6)Feliks Zemdegs*10.82*10.999810.99990.999800.98050.98710.97010.8890.99890.994616 (12)Maarten Smit*10.809*0.99450.97870.95440.99690.95060.2450.96470.99140.96020.9970.91540.860417 (50)Juan Juli Andika Chandra*10.798*0.95270.92150.93780.92620.94210.73750.93010.96730.7680.9420.8760.89718 (10)John Brechon*10.674*0.99160.99250.97450.98890.989600.91660.99710.92420.940.98760.971519 (17)David Woner*10.628*0.98950.98430.91040.98480.98450.60.81670.98860.97090.980.82070.597620 (32)Timothy Sun*10.572*0.99340.96680.94630.98510.92940.940.82340.85770.93030.9380.62570.635521 (117)Yunqi Ouyang*10.522*0.93940.93460.88150.94370.81790.9250.75960.91780.91350.8790.80950.800822 (54)Dmitry Kryuzban*10.438*0.97340.91170.90270.97160.83640.840.57630.99860.95940.9780.94140.548823 (34)Matic Omulec*10.421*0.98520.95780.95680.95550.9210.620.99620.95610.74890.5640.93570.823824 (31)Congbiao Jiang*10.418*0.99660.98330.99340.97050.96970.6250.70170.83910.89430.4560.99550.993225 (53)Sébastien Auroux*10.352*0.95240.93230.84320.99260.91340.74250.58980.99430.83840.9250.78350.844226 (75)Takahiro Tomisawa*10.348*0.98480.96530.9730.97050.88540.82750.94060.68770.84610.4790.90980.87827 (24)Michael Gottlieb*10.322*0.97980.96930.96760.97410.97200.89260.9530.87750.9120.91660.907928 (14)Carlos Méndez García-Barroso*10.317*0.99730.98390.97490.99830.976200.91960.95970.93110.9760.8140.785929 (45)Kamil ZieliÅ„ski*10.187*0.97120.94340.96450.96470.925600.97970.830.88210.9220.88950.914630 (22)Mitchell Lane*10.171*0.99090.9720.93470.98360.953400.8820.98280.81470.8120.92220.922831 (123)Michael Röhrer*10.127*0.96830.98080.95480.90810.638500.97220.92540.96940.8640.97970.966132 (21)Sungho Hong*10.123*0.9970.96490.97030.9870.967600.86180.93280.89430.9810.86810.697833 (37)Zhiyang Chen*10.117*0.97540.97540.9440.95430.94960.23250.95190.94160.9640.5480.86470.815734 (38)Evan Liu*10.104*0.97110.98180.93010.9810.8730.10.83770.96040.80550.9920.86920.802235 (15)Nipat Charoenpholphant*10.087*0.99960.99540.99380.99790.999100.91510.97120.65080.7520.94930.863136 (82)Yuhei Takagi*10.071*0.98740.97970.91350.88140.9980.99750.78210.85630.8530.2020.8230.796737 (62)Alberto Pérez de Rada Fiol*10.036*0.97560.91940.88730.98080.90660.8050.54550.98740.68070.5590.88280.906538 (23)Nils Feuer*10.011*0.9830.94610.90970.99290.984800.94290.99950.91580.7250.84670.764239 (18)Cornelius Dieckmann*9.999*0.99980.990.98190.99780.994200.86480.94640.80860.6120.93690.867240 (28)Asia Konvittayayotin*9.975*0.99890.9990.99880.99510.99320.6150.74830.9290.32470.4190.98080.972941 (42)Balázs Bernát*9.966*0.98840.97740.98110.98260.95940.33750.76710.78280.75190.640.88840.909242 (48)Teo Kai Xiang*9.958*0.99670.99020.94750.91970.9770.84250.8460.92660.34380.8210.76440.582743 (142)AJ Blair*9.913*0.93940.87280.77610.97680.83370.870.82570.92440.92650.8770.63360.456644 (39)Jakub Cabaj*9.867*0.96870.96720.91270.98730.923200.74610.9540.93420.6820.94020.850945 (89)Sachio Iwasaki*9.833*0.970.89310.91660.96920.90970.96250.79790.96140.725100.87820.849646 (67)Henrik Buus Aagaard*9.815*0.9750.87070.73470.99430.98210.99250.78060.9540.89510.8680.49040.277847 (129)Weifeng Cheng*9.797*0.97560.98160.94830.84660.802400.96620.87990.99390.5420.91210.948548 (55)Antoine Cantin*9.763*0.98550.86470.84940.97760.99140.890.91590.95590.53140.8290.62120.350949 (44)Austin Reed*9.76*0.98550.95510.84980.99730.93620.420.64240.93370.77870.8640.81850.578650 (30)Christopher Olson*9.754*0.99580.97220.910.98980.320.65740.97430.59880.7530.75540.837451 (203)Yan Xuan*9.721*0.90920.87050.86830.94530.91670.8150.6980.7540.81010.580.81290.741252 (190)Chan Chun Hang*9.719*0.91030.85940.94480.91110.80770.33250.89780.93680.96630.60.74860.803553 (40)Trevor Petersen*9.695*0.98620.92150.90770.95610.933100.95490.99520.87140.6090.79820.761554 (61)José Leonardo Chaparro Prieto*9.673*0.97440.93760.86640.97510.92510.1750.9760.90460.78870.5540.78690.808955 (25)Jong-Ho Jeong*9.658*0.99810.99710.97920.98160.994500.99770.93110.864500.95380.960756 (36)Edward Lin*9.658*0.99860.98680.97140.99860.99540.62750.16150.95660.47010.7350.90420.852357 (33)Yumu Tabuchi*9.633*0.99980.99690.99540.98550.99560.9450.70770.91920.93720.49500.655858 (326)Fumiki Koseki*9.594*0.89080.84960.87570.83130.720.70.64460.93490.90890.9060.62910.703359 (94)Fernando Daniel Hernández Sánchez*9.592*0.95890.97180.86410.95730.87920.23750.870.91920.63940.8860.83990.569160 (63)Wojciech Knott*9.584*0.98580.93550.87530.96740.96820.67750.88960.985900.9280.7790.592161 (26)Vincent Hartanto Utomo*9.573*0.99770.99750.99070.99560.99010.88750.85120.99170.85530.9490.0665062 (249)Chris Wall*9.57*0.89950.85820.92050.85590.83710.16750.99020.88680.66080.770.80720.91663 (29)MichaÅ‚ Pleskowicz*9.521*0.99950.96620.92120.999810.42250.59950.98070.94720.5330.68430.467564 (69)Andre Febrianto Jonathan*9.492*0.96190.96280.85520.97890.98410.81250.75360.98330.50310.9740.7227065 (49)Han-Cyun Chen*9.488*0.97220.99520.99190.9640.932400.90160.93230.849900.98870.959366 (110)Justin Thomas*9.475*0.96580.98120.94520.93170.834800.7310.89180.83770.6660.92670.762967 (78)Nguyá»…n Ngá»c Thá»‹nh*9.464*0.99460.98580.9680.91650.95580.68750.93240.95110.09340.3170.9030.758868 (73)Tim Reynolds*9.463*0.98110.92230.89850.98740.846500.81440.95070.63780.9590.72040.745369 (56)James Hamory*9.458*0.99420.95910.86060.95730.96380.540.77010.94090.853800.8410.777870 (43)Thompson Clarke*9.431*0.99550.98290.82050.99070.9510.72250.86850.9750.51990.9470.6573071 (147)Péter Pozsgai*9.428*0.95780.85480.80690.97380.91010.960.69420.90680.905100.67530.783272 (57)Bálint Bodor*9.423*0.99220.93070.96180.97620.87010.92940.52530.4390.95260.845573 (114)Daniel Grabski*9.412*0.95780.94010.9170.95130.786700.98720.9940.72890.5920.85460.701974 (145)Janitra Ezra Putra*9.378*0.9750.94490.86370.88510.89420.30.78960.87270.52140.8970.770.66475 (72)Ting Sheng Bao Yang*9.368*0.97440.90180.84520.98160.925100.75210.96620.73510.9450.66520.676276 (35)Ramón Dersch*9.357*0.98890.97830.94020.98860.937100.96390.99590.58650.7880.67760.512277 (57)Kevin Hays*9.334*0.99740.99230.99920.98260.911700.92790.78520.490.25610.991978 (125)Rémi Esturoune*9.324*0.96090.9060.62660.98450.88720.77250.88280.9750.89280.9050.44640.08479 (103)Krzysztof Å»erucha*9.306*0.96580.89120.83630.9870.99730.720.92640.86720.833100.55690.724980 (47)Gunnar Krig*9.294*0.98490.96120.82470.96520.987600.83550.9490.86290.8940.52540.504181 (200)Tomasz KieÅ‚basa*9.294*0.92870.87740.8440.92790.85740.5850.77080.961400.8340.81170.895782 (205)Chen Kee Yen*9.292*0.93210.93130.89920.80660.85560.12250.9880.97020.79790.4710.78020.737183 (119)Tobias Christlieb*9.245*0.96560.94090.91930.93560.904200.73630.90390.66390.5760.86360.83684 (93)Felix Lee*9.243*0.97460.94210.80350.98410.90480.8650.6920.99740.76490.5930.27730.444485 (184)Daniel Cano Salgado*9.239*0.94620.94380.90310.79780.916500.81070.95570.6570.9630.61330.731786 (81)Nurym Kudaibergen*9.224*0.98650.98910.95170.930.916100.89330.89960.80700.90870.941787 (27)Morten Arborg*9.215*0.99940.99290.94590.99380.996300.90230.96710.82240.780.8151088 (187)Olivér Perge*9.175*0.96190.850.83090.94610.698800.78740.92060.73660.9550.71820.769689 (118)Ben Whitmore*9.147*0.97350.87930.85290.99950.829500.7250.91920.67150.7790.71930.798190 (570)Nguyá»…n Viá»‡t HoÃ*ng*9.142*0.83610.82520.83010.72680.85580.89750.45910.74950.82920.6970.71480.720991 (120)Patrick Jameson*9.136*0.9820.9770.93820.91110.915200.83170.83150.62330.5620.82190.742592 (186)Péter Trombitás*9.128*0.97060.87260.86990.9820.89970.62250.37490.6050.80020.7820.72940.619293 (327)Chunyu Zhang 2*9.125*0.87040.89430.92930.88580.79910.37250.48460.8360.8920.3450.94590.869994 (86)Mariano D'Imperio*9.119*0.98330.930.90850.98590.93690.53250.9940.945900.5760.68880.636995 (52)Jakub Kipa*9.104*0.99760.97490.94090.99520.98450.930.87980.9931000.88050.527196 (64)Yinghao Wang*9.097*0.99170.98620.86140.99920.92360.48250.79640.986900.7390.77230.558397 (154)Norbert Héjja*9.095*0.97110.9430.96060.89070.902200.41620.84460.66230.6030.94480.956698 (111)Corey Sakowski*9.091*0.96750.89750.7220.96520.906100.80170.98070.91580.6490.71250.573299 (79)Daniel Wu*9.084*0.97670.8670.81430.99220.948600.62280.99020.88590.7760.62340.5867100 (90)Teera Tareesuchevakul*9.061*0.98040.90560.85830.98360.91230.6550.90080.97260.988500.47580.4282101 (193)Erwan Kohler*9.06*0.9310.88580.80850.94850.787800.86780.9490.62630.8850.6640.706102 (91)Kailong Li*9.052*0.99840.9960.99770.99280.986500.81890.53060.820100.96620.9444103 (51)Baramee Pookcharoen*9.033*0.99240.90810.93320.97510.996500.82190.93870.85600.87490.7358104 (68)Kanneti Sae Han*9.001*0.99930.86610.96990.96160.991800.94520.94520.17990.680.75080.7114105 (100)Niklas Spies*8.985*0.98070.90370.83940.97290.90750.380.5920.99330.63860.9310.56030.2859106 (59)Haowei Fan*8.977*0.99790.9910.95980.9920.900.96990.82670.82540.1980.6280.6883107 (140)Anton Bedrichenko*8.971*0.97810.86740.85640.97230.831500.59350.92110.5750.7930.85230.7304108 (99)Fubo Wang*8.97*0.9830.96260.95370.9510.981500.8340.855500.5990.91320.9363109 (59)Weixing Zhang*8.944*0.99770.99770.99270.99070.97880.43750.76260.9182000.98310.8848110 (113)Pedro Santos GuimarÃ£es*8.936*0.9880.86110.76910.91810.966200.88050.93680.90350.9610.39570.3564111 (291)Lorenzo Vigani Poli*8.929*0.98240.95630.96250.93740.39100.91810.65960.74960.5350.8940.9431112 (77)Jure Gregorc*8.897*0.99120.91920.86760.99070.926700.94140.92540.37670.8570.63810.4634113 (85)Pascal So*8.897*0.98190.92750.83130.97570.942100.92860.90370.92270.580.59980.3035114 (244)Ernie Pulchny*8.894*0.92870.8540.79460.95820.80720.47250.33660.88720.66230.7860.78580.6206115 (102)Simon Lim*8.893*0.9920.97140.94710.94530.982500.74310.74330.863700.87030.8347116 (189)Ryan Jew*8.89*0.94960.73790.59920.96880.97480.84750.68440.95230.88440.910.38110117 (156)Yan-Hung Lai*8.886*0.98690.94570.9610.98660.93150.8250.44780.63720.546700.82750.79118 (402)Philippe Virouleau*8.875*0.95890.94240.93630.9938000.92410.7950.91650.7780.81060.8198119 (231)Nathan Dwyer*8.838*0.92820.84480.73780.9430.809700.52890.88770.96860.9670.55130.6707120 (217)Jack Moseley*8.832*0.95680.95890.890.90520.90130.61250.68670.72730.523700.82860.8415121 (229)Joris MÃ¼hlsteff*8.832*0.93990.90980.78610.92040.687800.77540.93060.93190.9130.65050.3862122 (41)Rowe Hessler*8.819*0.99970.99850.98490.99910.998500.98350.83530.78940.0440.6550.5312123 (134)Pei-Chun Tsao*8.796*0.98860.97740.9710.94180.734100.68820.96160.690700.90190.9404124 (141)Haowei Zhang*8.79*0.97680.97350.91740.96880.894900.79940.7070.850700.91430.7873125 (276)Ivo Bakker*8.781*0.95050.8820.8340.93070.73720.530.43280.77090.52680.840.58850.7575126 (127)Lasse Korbanka*8.769*0.98740.94130.97340.95340.906100.89410.8050.543600.93120.8333127 (136)Rodrigo Kenji Asato Kobayashi*8.751*0.97750.94650.8440.95250.951600.64910.80210.44490.7190.76780.6965128 (116)Fakhri Raihaan*8.749*0.98360.93960.86720.98640.87990.9950.63940.98380.67610.79800129 (238)Yi Ren*8.744*0.93430.76570.70270.91460.95720.230.53870.89320.76030.8810.58510.5813130 (328)Choi Go-Ho*8.744*0.92450.86950.80040.91810.62110.510.93540.88390.756500.83090.6938131 (109)Nobuaki Suga*8.738*0.98360.96450.88380.93970.9790.440.77240.95070.27410.510.55240.4878132 (76)Moritz Karl*8.721*0.98980.92790.89270.98080.995200.55750.9240.78180.1810.79480.6951133 (105)Michael Young*8.72*0.97770.89660.81930.98320.964500.83020.89440.980900.690.6829134 (1048)Dene Beardsley*8.718*0.94960.87550.965600.87830.660.72430.91660.944100.93910.8645135 (97)Emily Wang*8.698*0.99680.99440.99420.93380.985900.99250.8472000.96730.9864136 (66)Ivan Vynnyk*8.685*0.99590.98870.97720.97160.977200.63040.981900.4120.88390.8659137 (372)James Hildreth*8.673*0.91880.83830.92390.96050.688900.49590.50560.87210.5910.92780.9499138 (80)Kevin Costello III*8.663*0.99580.99580.96020.99260.9779000.87410.60870.3940.96170.9024139 (70)Stephen Adhisaputra*8.605*0.99590.98770.94050.99340.98390.80750.76480.97260.08730.8470.22440140 (65)Giovanni Contardi*8.603*0.99950.99940.99110.97940.978400.92340.9228000.93010.8794141 (88)Philipp Weyer*8.597*0.9980.97470.93170.91850.982800.8610.94640.5100.76660.7073142 (169)Nathan Azaria*8.596*0.9760.88620.64130.96290.88030.48750.47180.89540.97550.9910.42840143 (165)Hippolyte Moreau*8.589*0.98550.87470.68650.95870.83640.790.95040.97380.62480.90300.0054144 (84)I-Fan Wu*8.575*0.99530.98540.91080.98450.978200.33960.83670.75110.7930.60320.397145 (96)Sebastian Weyer*8.558*0.999110.9560.96470.842400.96240.89320.70600.7880.4458146 (226)Chia-Liang Tai*8.557*0.96450.85570.69730.88310.95910.7650.39590.85820.95250.7650.46110147 (287)Michael*8.531*0.95950.8690.8950.85310.821400.93310.756100.6480.89630.8997148 (220)Piotr MichaÅ‚ Padlewski*8.518*0.95560.69650.51810.93780.97810.55250.66420.9790.99690.9070.26610.0664149 (337)Holger Stadel Borum*8.515*0.92780.89290.88880.90520.72090.4350.64010.79380.25110.6330.60430.8225150 (747)Takumi Yoshida*8.514*0.99610.98450.976400.980800.9730.99570.823900.86250.9214151 (112)Dmitry Zvyagintsev*8.508*0.98470.98850.96680.97160.935100.67240.86530.431900.88160.8103152 (335)PaweÅ‚ Kowol*8.485*0.88430.77030.67880.92790.76600.77310.97690.92040.7910.5750.4214153 (490)James Molloy*8.443*0.89260.80330.73320.81030.81100.69870.64050.74350.8920.75650.6612154 (107)Yongting You*8.442*0.99240.99060.98030.97330.98250.350.4320.9306000.94810.8618155 (167)Ivan Torgashov*8.435*0.94140.95610.96220.96580.943300.5440.83960.538300.94360.8008156 (267)Jascha Bakarinow*8.416*0.97690.96410.97990.88140.642100.71370.7650.536800.97070.9851157 (143)Howard Wong Jun Yen*8.4*0.99550.99480.98730.99140.987200.65060.54920.313200.96840.9621158 (121)Christian Kaserer*8.391*0.98920.96910.91430.97510.88300.79710.9080.518400.77450.6626159 (259)Kristopher De Asis*8.373*0.97020.89520.9950.94530.859300.35240.43690.9410.30.8050.8726160 (87)Justin Jaffray*8.359*0.99330.85990.7560.99940.98900.87750.93490.88510.92700.1369161 (71)Alfrisa Diva Wandana*8.351*0.99570.98830.98920.98940.98680.87250.83920.96950.7205000162 (254)Niko Paavilainen*8.345*0.94080.91750.97370.86190.891400.90910.8827000.9910.977163 (183)Anssi Vanhala*8.34*0.9910.95280.7730.95430.9910.990.85880.70700.87300.2493164 (133)Oscar Roth Andersen*8.321*0.97160.92110.79230.96120.95490.80.99710.77720.14600165 (158)Alejandro Riveiro Rodríguez*8.312*0.97970.87320.7290.96580.874200.69650.94020.70370.8090.41830.3225166 (300)Trevor Mahoney*8.311*0.9050.85070.84210.93740.822300.7190.88770.2450.5280.7610.813167 (170)Jorge Leonardo Sánchez Salazar*8.31*0.98920.9350.95020.93560.828700.79410.81360.45560.7430.26490.6003168 (131)Sergey Shmakov*8.305*0.98490.97310.95910.97730.945900.82950.8114000.93350.8902169 (130)Kai Gabriel*8.301*0.98550.92560.90690.9470.947200.7010.964500.7260.6990.4986170 (265)Takuma Shirahase*8.3*0.95950.83960.76060.95870.7490.8550.48230.91420.36450.8230.44190.1518171 (104)Marcin Zalewski*8.298*0.99560.96180.94170.97720.99380.87750.91060.9635000.67640172 (192)Rudolf Wehofer*8.293*0.94960.88760.80770.97820.898200.87450.84360.665400.73620.6518173 (95)SeungBeom Cho*8.293*0.99470.9470.93510.99340.9651000.95880.782500.83540.8808174 (163)Guus de Wit*8.284*0.98670.9380.79070.95430.9020.6500.91920.93570.870.33710175 (139)Bence Hunor Bózsing*8.269*0.98930.96370.94290.95340.9899000.81790.56810.4730.7430.8279176 (214)PrzemysÅ‚aw Kaleta*8.249*0.99390.98120.92740.93870.99580.862500.55570.471700.81740.7046177 (98)Chia-Wei Lu*8.248*0.99520.98060.89230.95220.99050.31750.74150.91680.57730.88400178 (201)Shu Kasuga*8.243*0.9590.85860.81350.95990.9640.83750.4140.90560.501500.76550.2642179 (237)Christopher Ness*8.236*0.97980.96570.93130.9430.79800.87080.54540.691400.76210.748180 (243)Lin Chen*8.23*0.99530.97390.99650.95940.99890.64500.35490.308600.99771181 (115)Oskar Ã…sbrink*8.216*0.99610.9440.79960.9810.968400.82420.89010.33460.5960.51630.3659182 (218)Zhiqing Shi*8.213*0.9640.9140.95710.8710.947900.73850.8653000.97630.9783183 (556)Arnaud van Galen*8.194*0.82090.84150.77140.86660.72600.51090.84360.52760.8130.74630.7263184 (296)Bowen Deng*8.19*0.91350.91460.88690.89390.80390.30250.2630.97190.811600.82410.6043185 (106)Jinseong Kim*8.181*0.9940.98370.93280.98940.98790.93750.65140.89010.8139000186 (74)Jorge Castillo Matas*8.172*0.99090.97560.96720.98790.954100.84670.98930.614100.84670187 (92)Jayden McNeill*8.162*0.98990.97620.89580.99770.970800.90760.93560.273400.73390.481188 (452)Chui-Hsien Lin*8.151*0.90220.8440.80.84840.90790.51750.71150.57260.765700.71590.565189 (161)Björn Korbanka*8.15*0.99510.9490.96290.95790.936200.63640.754700.2970.86580.7954190 (232)Anatoly Kim*8.141*0.92640.87470.82780.97180.894200.5980.82380.74120.5560.44310.4837191 (138)Lucas Garron*8.134*0.98510.90540.81660.97890.945200.63710.83380.8660.8940.27170192 (199)Alex Thielemier*8.127*0.96510.88990.89880.89890.87720.1050.08260.97070.90810.920.6110193 (290)Yusheng Liu*8.126*0.96610.95470.87680.84340.94020.42750.81590.60790.615600.36750.71194 (198)Joey Gouly*8.112*0.98790.9620.91540.96740.711200.20960.83410.90960.1310.80270.6816195 (124)Tse-Kan Lin*8.105*0.96870.90370.7610.99460.97700.8370.96310.96480.2080.25250.2751196 (251)Yiwei Wang*8.091*0.94330.83560.78650.93560.869300.85270.87290.45250.7670.55470.2209197 (215)Zihao Wang*8.076*0.9490.8580.73550.98730.92270.01250.38840.81550.72590.6520.54450.4851198 (108)Ville SeppÃ¤nen*8.067*0.98930.96010.90730.98590.944400.77990.91350.8423000.7439199 (219)Georgy Vershinin*8.067*0.98040.98710.98340.9330.933700.60110.56710.14400.96960.9675200 (248)Robin Blöhm*8.057*0.97080.93170.8510.93930.705500.42370.8410.69680.7210.68660.29




EDIT: Just for fun, here's the Top 200 for all 17 events, using the 12 averages, and then singles in the other 5 events


----------



## cubernya (Feb 2, 2013)

theZcuber said:


> Average number of BLD attempts before first success? Percentage whose first BLD round is all DNFs (2 or 3)?



Anyone?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 8, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> Here's the sum of ranks lists (top 200 people) but summed slightly differently.



For singles, I see you're using the "make Mike Hughey feel better" formula. 

35 (783)

Uh, yeah. I think I like this approach better. 

François Courtès does well under this method too: 28 (332), but I think I'm the big winner.


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 8, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> For singles, I see you're using the "make Mike Hughey feel better" formula.
> 
> 35 (783)
> 
> ...


It's basically the 'give blders more credit' formula because it seems silly to me that doing 5bld and similar (and even being good at them) gains you so little compared to the difficulty of the event.
Fighting discrimination against blders


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 8, 2013)

Wow! Nice! Good to see some side-event people in there.


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 8, 2013)

*3Bld Attempts*

*Mean attempts for first success: 3.48
Mean attempts for first success for people in current Top 100: 3.13*

*Number of people with first Success on nth attempt*


Spoiler




AttemptsCountPercentageCumulative148228.79%28.79%238823.18%51.97%325215.05%67.03%41519.02%76.05%51126.69%82.74%6845.02%87.75%7523.11%90.86%8422.51%93.37%9251.49%94.86%10181.08%95.94%11181.08%97.01%12100.6%97.61%1370.42%98.03%14110.66%98.69%1540.24%98.92%1640.24%99.16%1720.12%99.28%1800%99.28%1900%99.28%2010.06%99.34%2110.06%99.4%2220.12%99.52%2310.06%99.58%2410.06%99.64%2500%99.64%2610.06%99.7%2700%99.7%2810.06%99.76%2910.06%99.82%3000%99.82%3110.06%99.88%3210.06%99.94%3310.06%100%



*Success rate on each attempt*


Spoiler









AttemptSuccessesDNFsSuccess Rate1482213318.43%2550205621.11%3473193019.68%4428131324.58%5419126424.9%6392120124.61%736589229.04%834187827.97%931383427.29%1027668828.63%1129264531.16%1226264428.92%1324754131.35%1423853630.75%1522751730.51%1617948127.12%1718245928.39%1819242431.17%1918437033.21%2015937729.66%2115135929.61%2214131331.06%2316128236.34%2414328533.41%2512527131.57%2612126331.51%2712823635.16%2810523131.25%2911720935.89%3010620434.19%319420231.76%3210218935.05%339818235%349516935.98%3510415939.54%368517233.07%378116333.2%387216330.64%399912743.81%407814035.78%418213038.68%428112239.9%436912435.75%447111438.38%456811337.57%466510638.01%476410338.32%48679940.36%495410633.75%505510235.03%


----------



## EeeeeWarne (Feb 9, 2013)

Of the people who have competed in Megaminx and 5x5, how many are faster at Megaminx, how many are faster at 5x5 and who is the closest?


----------



## ottozing (Feb 9, 2013)

Out of all the events with and average of 5 format, which averages have the best counting solve?


----------



## Mikel (Feb 9, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Out of all the events with and average of 5 format, which averages have the best counting solve?



Just from skimming the 2x2 Top 100 Results I found:

46	Milán Baticz	2.53	Hungary	Dutch Open 2011	2.75 1.53 5.91 1.71 3.13

1.71 counting solve.


----------



## JasonK (Feb 9, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Out of all the events with and average of 5 format, which averages have the best counting solve?


Done by hand, but I'm pretty sure they're right:

3x3: Feliks Zemdegs 8.60 Melbourne Winter Open 2011 - 6.88, 9.91, 6.18, 9.61, 9.31 - counting *6.88*
4x4: Sebastian Weyer 30.81 Aachen Summer 2012 - 28.02, 27.43, 32.91, 34.53, 31.50 - counting *28.02*
5x5: Feliks Zemdegs 59.98 Australian Nationals 2012 - 58.53, 56.38, 51.09, 1:06.05, 1:05.03 - counting *56.38*
2x2: Milán Baticz 2.53 Dutch Open 2011 - 2.75, 1.53, 5.91, 1.71, 3.13 - counting *1.71*
OH: Feliks Zemdegs 13.20 Melbourne Cube 2012 - 12.86, 15.43, 17.56, 10.46, 11.31 - counting *11.31*
Mega: Bálint Bodor 47.82 Hungarian Open 2012 - 51.90, 49.55, 47.50, 45.88, 46.40 - counting *46.40*
Pyra: Drew Brads 3.83 Indiana 2012 - 5.63, 2.33, 6.02, 3.03, 2.84 - counting *2.84*
Sq1: Bingliang Li 11.73 Guangdong 2012 - 15.81, 10.46, 9.69, 15.05, 9.68 - counting *9.69*
Clock: Sam Zhixiao Wang 7.68 Shanghai Winter 2011 - 6.46, 8.41, 8.18, 8.56, 5.27 - counting *6.46*


----------



## Evan Liu (Feb 9, 2013)

JasonK said:


> Mega: *Bálint Bodor* 47.82 Hungarian Open 2012 - 51.90, 49.55, 47.50, 45.88, 46.40 - counting *46.40*


Fixed.


----------



## JasonK (Feb 9, 2013)

Evan Liu said:


> Fixed.



I was bound to make a mistake somewhere, thanks


----------



## vcuber13 (Feb 18, 2013)

could someone extend this list (for comps)?
http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#most_persons


----------



## Julian (Feb 18, 2013)

to see where tow ranks?


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 18, 2013)

Top 10 mean of 5s in each average of five event?


----------



## uniacto (Feb 18, 2013)

Chances of getting 3 PLL skips in a row for 2x2?


----------



## JasonK (Feb 18, 2013)

uniacto said:


> Chances of getting 3 PLL skips in a row for 2x2?


1/216


----------



## moralsh (Feb 18, 2013)

This doesn't really fit here but it would be nice to have a "next comps" space in each WCA member's page showing the comp he/she has already registered for


----------



## Sebastien (Feb 18, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> *Number of people with first Success on nth attempt*
> 
> AttemptsCountPercentageCumulative148228.79%28.79%
> 
> ...



How comes that those percentages are different?



moralsh said:


> This doesn't really fit here but it would be nice to have a "next comps" space in each WCA member's page showing the comp he/she has already registered for



I don't see how this would be possible as LOTS of competitions don't use the WCA registration system.


----------



## moralsh (Feb 18, 2013)

Sebastien said:


> How comes that those percentages are different?



My guess is that the second list takes into account the people who are yet to have a success and the first one doesn't.




Sebastien said:


> I don't see how this would be possible as LOTS of competitions don't use the WCA registration system.



It would be nice to have it at least for the comps that use it


----------



## Kian (Feb 18, 2013)

Sebastien said:


> How comes that those percentages are different?



Not everyone has had a success.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 18, 2013)

Best/worst 3x3 single : # of competitions attended ratio


----------



## Sebastien (Feb 18, 2013)

moralsh said:


> It would be nice to have it at least for the comps that use it



that could be a bit misleading though...but a nice idea in general.



Kian said:


> Not everyone has had a success.



Damn, I knew I was having a simple logical mistake.


----------



## Dylann (Feb 18, 2013)

Top 3 2x2 single records worldwide were on the same scramble and same competition. It must have been an extremely obvious 3/4 move solution as their averages were nowhere near that (4-5 seconds). Poor scramble really... if it wasn't for the poor scramble then Felik's would be no.1 single for 2-5 order rubik's cubes (excluding 4x4)


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 18, 2013)

Dylann said:


> Poor scramble really... if it wasn't for the poor scramble (computer generated yeah [-I hope!] ) then Felik's would be no.1 single for 2-5 order rubik's cubes.


Define 'poor'. Of course it was computer generated. Feliks was also presumably not too many moves, just like everyone else with a 1.5 single


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 18, 2013)

And also he wouldn't because his 4x4 single got broken on Saturday.


----------



## Escher (Feb 18, 2013)

Dylann said:


> And Felik's solve was 11 moves. Christian's was about 4.



Nope, Feliks' 1.12 was 11 moves. A 1.12 or 1.21, idr exactly which.


----------



## Dylann (Feb 18, 2013)

Escher said:


> Nope, Feliks' 1.12 was 11 moves. A 1.12 or 1.21, idr exactly which.



Oh right yeah sorry ! Either way, my point was I found it funny the top 3 single 2x2 solves were at the same competition!


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 18, 2013)

Escher said:


> Nope, Feliks' 1.12 was 11 moves. A 1.12 or 1.21, idr exactly which.



I think it's the 1.28


----------



## cparlette (Feb 18, 2013)

Dylann said:


> A scramble that either was really short, or went back on itself leaving the cube solvable in very few moves. Obviously it was computer generated sorry for suggesting it wasn't! Shouldn't there be a double-check that the scramble isn't ridiculously easy? What if a 3x3 get's randomly scrambled so that it's solved by 2 moves? Would that be accepted?
> 
> And Felik's solve was 11 moves. Christian's was about 4.



So what constitutes "ridiculously easy"? Where's the line between "ridiculously easy", "really easy", "easy", and "not easy"? Would you be able to quantify what scrambles would get thrown out?

This is why averages are a better representation of skill.


----------



## TMOY (Feb 18, 2013)

Dylann said:


> A scramble that either was really short, or went back on itself leaving the cube solvable in very few moves. Obviously it was computer generated sorry for suggesting it wasn't! Shouldn't there be a double-check that the scramble isn't ridiculously easy? What if a 3x3 get's randomly scrambled so that it's solved by 2 moves? Would that be accepted?


At Phalsbourg open 2012 I was scrambling for 2^3 when we (the scramblers) noticed that the 5th scramble of the group had a 2-move solution. So we called the delegate (Clément), and after saying "oh no, why does it happen to me ?" and trying (apparently unsuccessfully) to make a phone call, he told us to replace that silly scramble by the first scramble of an extra group he had generated scrambles for just in case.


----------



## Kian (Feb 18, 2013)

Dylann said:


> A scramble that either was really short, or went back on itself leaving the cube solvable in very few moves. Obviously it was computer generated sorry for suggesting it wasn't! Shouldn't there be a double-check that the scramble isn't ridiculously easy? What if a 3x3 get's randomly scrambled so that it's solved by 2 moves? Would that be accepted?
> 
> And Felik's solve was 11 moves. Christian's was about 4.
> 
> ...



Delegates are not allowed to throw out scrambles, as per the regulations.

The possibility of a 3x3 scramble of 2 moves being created randomly is basically zero. It's not likely to happen in the history of the universe.

2x2 single records are silly because randomly generated scrambles can be easy. They are not and should not be taken to be a good measure of skill. In addition, the line of "easy" is difficult to decipher. For example, my best 2x2 single was solved with antisune and an AUF. The scramble was not noticeably short, but it was easy. Far easier than many 4 move solutions.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 19, 2013)

DNF rate for each nonBLD event.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 19, 2013)

Any way to find out the longest streak or active streaks of breaking at least one official pb in any event at every comp since they started?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Mar 1, 2013)

http://esk.staticcling.org/cubers/

I wrote some ugly code to calculate peak rankings. May not be totally accurate for singles (you might have a slightly better ranking).


----------



## ottozing (Mar 1, 2013)

List of worst official 3x3 averages with a counting sub-10 or best official 3x3 averages with a counting sup-10 would be cool to look at


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 1, 2013)

That70sShowDude said:


> Any way to find out the longest streak or active streaks of breaking at least one official pb in any event at every comp since they started?



I would love to have this too. I'm chasing Tim Reynolds - he has the longest streak I know at 41, his first 41 competitions. I am up to 36 now - just 5 to go. (It's getting tougher now, though.)

At this point, there are two things I care about at every competition:
1. I have to compete in 3x3x3 BLD - I've never been to a competition where I didn't at least try one 3x3x3 BLD solve officially. I have only 2 of my 36 where I didn't get a successful 3x3x3 BLD (and both of those were in the state of Indiana - I can't do BLD at home).
2. I want at least one PB to keep my streak going.

Anything else I get is just gravy - these are the two statistics I care most about.


----------



## Lid (Mar 1, 2013)

I really like to have more complete "Age vs Speed" statistics, as it is now only 3x3 is represented.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 1, 2013)

Highest standard deviation for an average in each event seems like it might be interesting


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 1, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> Highest standard deviation for an average in each event seems like it might be interesting



Likely some of the slower as the times should be more spread out.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 1, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Likely some of the slower as the times should be more spread out.



ok, what about standard deviation:average ratio?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 1, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> I would love to have this too. I'm chasing Tim Reynolds - he has the longest streak I know at 41, his first 41 competitions. I am up to 36 now - just 5 to go. (It's getting tougher now, though.)
> 
> At this point, there are two things I care about at every competition:
> 1. I have to compete in 3x3x3 BLD - I've never been to a competition where I didn't at least try one 3x3x3 BLD solve officially. I have only 2 of my 36 where I didn't get a successful 3x3x3 BLD (and both of those were in the state of Indiana - I can't do BLD at home).
> ...



ooh, I'm at 31.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 1, 2013)

That70sShowDude said:


> ooh, I'm at 31.



I noticed that - you're catching up! If I want to keep up, I need to get to more competitions.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Mar 2, 2013)

That70sShowDude said:


> ooh, I'm at 31.



My streak ended at Baltimore Open 2010. Otherwise it'd be every comp.


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 5, 2013)

I'd like to see the countries with the most dense top 10 333 avgs (i.e. top 10 333 avgs which have a small difference between 1st and 10th place). I think Taiwan might be at the top of the list:


```
Rank	Person	                Result	Citizen of   Competition	        Result Details
1	Yi-Heng Lee (李宜衡)	9.98	Taiwan	     Magic Revenge 2012	        10.97   10.78   9.16    9.59    9.58
2	I-Fan Wu (吳亦凡)	10.13	Taiwan	     Magic Revenge 2012	        8.96    9.63    8.69    11.80   11.89
3	Chia-Wei Lu (呂家維)	10.14	Taiwan	     Stanford Spring 2012	10.19   12.02   9.91    10.05   10.18
4	Hao-Zheng Lin (林浩正)	10.16	Taiwan	     World Championship 2011	10.75   9.63    12.00   8.55    10.09
5	Che-Ting Chu (朱哲廷)	10.24	Taiwan	     Taipei Open 2011	        9.68    9.52    10.28   16.02   10.77
 	Yueh-Lin Tsai (蔡岳霖)	10.24	Taiwan	     Taiwan Summer 2011	        9.57    10.21   10.58   9.94    10.59
7	Jr-Wei Jang (張智瑋)	10.29	Taiwan	     Magic Revenge 2012	        9.36    10.90   10.58   10.63   9.65
8	Chun-Hsien Wu (吳俊賢)	10.66	Taiwan	     Magic Revenge 2012	        9.36    10.22   10.43   12.33   11.33
9	Hsuan Chang (張璿)	10.78	Taiwan	     Taipei Open 2011	        9.83    11.41   10.50   11.18   10.66
10	Pei-Chun Tsao (曹培峻)	11.07	Taiwan	     Taiwan Winter 2012	        9.38    11.15   10.38   11.69   13.69
 	Shih-Lun Huang (黃士倫)	11.07	Taiwan	     Cubik Box Cup 2011	        10.53   11.91   10.52   10.77   13.72
```


----------



## JHB (Apr 7, 2013)

qqwref said:


> I find it rather amusing that the oldest 3x3 solver is nearly 30 years older than the oldest Magic solver.



Sorry, but I just had to BUMP this when I stumbled across it. Why? Because my one and only record was being Australia's oldest active Rubik's Magic competitor at the time of its demise. 
I claim to have the World Record on this but, in reality, the oldest Magic solver ever was almost 70! True story!


----------



## brandbest1 (Apr 7, 2013)

Don't want to be a bragger about age, but is Yu Da Hyun the youngest continental record holder ever (megaminx) and am I the youngest NAR holder ever? (magic)


----------



## Rune (Apr 7, 2013)

Has this happened before? At I AVG 2013 competition in 3x3 the upper four got the same places in the semi as they got in the final.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 7, 2013)

Does anyone know the youngest person to get a WR (in any event)?


----------



## Username (Apr 7, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Does anyone know the youngest person to get a WR (in any event)?


My guess is Feliks Zemdegs, but I'm not sure


----------



## Jakube (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't know their exact ages, but I guess Tang Yiu Chun was way younger than Feliks. He got a WR in magic, though.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 7, 2013)

Does magic count? 

Tang Yiu Chun looks really young to me: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGmbcM9rWCg

EDIT: I'm slow...


Daniel Sheppard won his first comp today (Northern Irish Open 2013). He started competing in 2009. Is this possibly the longest time taken for someone to win a competition (since they first started competing)?


----------



## Noahaha (Apr 7, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> Daniel Sheppard won his first comp today (Northern Irish Open 2013). He started competing in 2009. Is this possibly the longest time taken for someone to win a competition (since they first started competed)?



Tim Sun is close: http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007SUNT01
If Tim Reynolds wins one it will be over 7 years: http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2005REYN01


----------



## Evan Liu (Apr 7, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> Daniel Sheppard won his first comp today (Northern Irish Open 2013). He started competing in 2009. Is this possibly the longest time taken for someone to win a competition (since they first started competed)?


Tim Reynolds ~ 6.5 years
[Dec. 10, 2005 (Rutgers Fall 2005) - July 1, 2012 (La Montagne Open 2012)]

Edit:


Noahaha said:


> Tim Sun is close: http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007SUNT01
> If Tim Reynolds wins one it will be over 7 years: http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2005REYN01


How is Tim Sun close? He won his 3rd competition...
And yeah, Tim Reynolds did win one (two) already.


----------



## Noahaha (Apr 7, 2013)

Evan Liu said:


> Tim Reynolds ~ 6.5 years
> [Dec. 10, 2005 (Rutgers Fall 2005) - July 1, 2012 (La Montagne Open 2012)]



Whoops. I totally missed that 1 lol.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 7, 2013)

^ Oh wow, after so many comps... Must feel good 

Noah: Ah sorry I meant longest time taken to win their *first *competition.


----------



## Noahaha (Apr 7, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> ^ Oh wow, after so many comps... Must feel good
> 
> Noah: Ah sorry I meant longest time taken to win their *first *competition.



I know  I just skimmed through Tim's profile too quickly and didn't see the 1st place.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 7, 2013)

Most comps without winning an event is still Kian by a long shot though.


----------



## bamilan (Apr 8, 2013)

Do you have access to the scrambles?
Is there a database containing them?


----------



## Kian (Apr 8, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Most comps without winning an event is still Kian by a long shot though.



Also the most podiums in events (now 11 different types of events) without a win by a mile. Good luck to anyone trying to beat that. I padded my lead again this weekend.


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Apr 8, 2013)

I finally won my firsty competition a month ago, and started to compete in 2008.
But lot of people started earlier and never won one...


----------



## yoshinator (Apr 10, 2013)

Are we only talking about 3x3? Or any event? What's the shortest amount of time between 1st comp and first event win? I won 4x4 and 2x2 about a year after my first comp.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 10, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Are we only talking about 3x3? Or any event? What's the shortest amount of time between 1st comp and first event win? I won 4x4 and 2x2 about a year after my first comp.




I'm sure the shortest amount of time would be first comp ;b
I think it was meant for 3x3, since this was the first time Daniel won 3x3, which started the question iirc.


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Apr 10, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> I'm sure the shortest amount of time would be first comp ;b


Yeah, obviously. First example I can think of (and pretty impressive): http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009JIAN03


----------



## TMOY (Apr 10, 2013)

Except that it was his second comp 

Another example involving BLD: Vivi at GL Open 2010


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh crap! Almost same names!

We can add Minh Thai too.


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 10, 2013)

*Wins in different events*

After this weekend I have now won all official events 
Here is a list of people who have won 10 or more different events:


Spoiler




*Name**Total**333**444**555**222**333bf**333oh**333fm**333ft**minx**pyram**sq1**clock**666**777**444bf**555bf**333mbf*Bence Barat*17*11111111111111111Daniel Sheppard*17*11111111111111111Erik Akkersdijk*16*11111111111111101Timothy Sun*16*11111111111101111Feliks Zemdegs*16*11111110111111111Bernett Orlando*15*11111111111001111Dan Cohen*15*11111110111111110Henrik Buus Aagaard*15*11111111101110111Simon Westlund*15*11111011111111011Milan Baticz*14*11111110111111001Pedro Santos Guimaraes*14*11111100111111101John Brechon*14*11111100111111101Gunnar Krig*13*11111111111100001Rafael Werneck Cinoto*13*11011111111100101Rowe Hessler*13*11111110111000111Yunqi Ouyang*13*01111011101111110Daniel Varga*12*11111110011010101Sebastien Auroux*12*00011011011111111Yu Nakajima*12*11110111111011000Tim Reynolds*11*10111010110100111Anssi Vanhala*11*11111111110100000Michael Gottlieb*11*11111100111011000Ting Sheng Bao Yang*11*11110100111111000David Woner*11*01111110111100001Anton Rostovikov*11*11111010110000111Robert Yau*11*11110110111011000Jose Leonardo Chaparro Prieto*11*11111101101011000Jan Bentlage*11*00110011101011111Clement Gallet*10*01101110000110111Piotr Kozka*10*11111110110000100Lucas Garron*10*11111010101100100Matyas Kuti*10*11110100011100110Yumu Tabuchi*10*11111101001000110Uriel Gayosso Ruiz*10*11110100111011000Ville Seppanen*10*11111010010000111Maarten Smit*10*00011010111100111Juan Juli Andika Chandra*10*01111010110111000Cornelius Dieckmann*10*11111110000011001Carlos Mendez Garcia-Barroso*10*11110101111100000Weifeng Cheng*10*11110010111011000Jose Garrido*10*11111110100101000Morten Arborg*10*11110110011011000Fernando Daniel Hernandez Sanchez*10*11111100110110000


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Apr 10, 2013)

Nice job!

(but too bad, I have only 9^^)


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 10, 2013)

Hippolyte!!! said:


> Yeah, obviously. First example I can think of (and pretty impressive): http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009JIAN03





kinch2002 said:


> After this weekend I have now won all official events
> Here is a list of people who have won 10 or more different events:
> 
> 
> ...



Wow. Faz do feet lol.


----------



## TMOY (Apr 11, 2013)

Hippolyte!!! said:


> Nice job!
> 
> (but too bad, I have only 9^^)



I have won 9 too (all four BLD events, WF, FMC, 7^3, megaminx and square-1). Not really sure of which one could be the 10th, though.


----------



## Sebastien (Apr 11, 2013)

Wow, I hadn't expected to have won 12 different events already. Too bad I suck at main events. And for Megaminx I didn't even had a podium yet. Would you mind doing the same List for Podium finishes?


----------



## Faz (Apr 11, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Wow. Faz do feet lol.



lolno


----------



## Henrik (Apr 11, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> After this weekend I have now won all official events
> Here is a list of people who have won 10 or more different events:
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry I have never won 5x5BLD unless you count DNF win's, I have 1 success and that gave me 2nd after Istvan. 
Nice list, I didn't know that I had never won Pyraminx. (7x7 I knew about)

(Matyas Kuti has "never" won 4x4BLD or 5x5BLD either) 
I still love the list, but you might have some errors if you count DNF-wins. Unless that was the intention.


----------



## Benyó (Apr 11, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> After this weekend I have now won all official events
> Here is a list of people who have won 10 or more different events:
> 
> 
> ...




congrats!!! i thought i am only racing with timothy, who needed just a 6x6 gold medal, but you are awsome
actually i'd count magics too, since most of all competed in them many times, but that doesn't change the results much.
fanfact that i had won 16 (or with magics 18) cathegories by euro2010, but i spent 2,5 years to collect that ****ing 4x4bld


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 11, 2013)

Benyó said:


> actually i'd count magics too, since most of all competed in them many times, but that doesn't change the results much.



Wow, I only just remembered that Daniel succeeded with master magic at his very last competition with master magic (UK open 2012)


----------



## Mikel (Apr 11, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> After this weekend I have now won all official events
> Here is a list of people who have won 10 or more different events:
> 
> 
> ...




Does this list count a win if everyone participating in the event DNF's so they all are 1st place? If so, John Brechon could have had 15 if he only had attempted 5x5 BLD at UIUC 2013.


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 11, 2013)

It includes 'DNF wins' as a win. I realised they were being counted, but was too lazy last night to remove them. I will filter those out and update the list when I also do the list of podiums as Sébastien requested.


----------



## Kian (Apr 11, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> It includes 'DNF wins' as a win. I realised they were being counted, but was too lazy last night to remove them. I will filter those out and update the list when I also do the list of podiums as Sébastien requested.



If you get the chance to filter the podium list to podiums without a win I could see how substantial my unfortunate lead is now.


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 11, 2013)

*Lots of random stats on podiums/winning!*

This should keep you guys happy for a while 

DNFs do not count as wins/podiums.
Magic/MMagic results are not included



Spoiler: Wins in most different official events




*Name**Total events**Total wins**333**444**555**222**333bf**333oh**333fm**333ft**minx**pyram**sq1**clock**666**777**444bf**555bf**333mbf*Bence Barát*17*17429182173511452212932113Daniel Sheppard*17*69121471862321312637Feliks Zemdegs*16*11814151413414304941107114Timothy Sun*16*8681211188326235201212Erik Akkersdijk*15*3834255703192320154217332626001Simon Westlund*15*80387620412071567021Bernett Orlando*15*751413985711225001115Milán Baticz*14*1181321817132180423223001Henrik Buus Aagaard*14*1091012221512216406710407Pedro Santos GuimarÃ£es*14*89666313600101071031107John Brechon*14*7031312218003107143102Dan Cohen*13*19916384511616202111691611000Gunnar Krig*13*7711115911871431300003Yunqi Ouyang*13*2102222014101111120Yu Nakajima*12*11825162711012271301211000Sébastien Auroux*12*72000650301081411618Rafael Werneck Cinoto*12*54110473324422100002Jan Bentlage*12*2500120033126013111Rowe Hessler*11*15736231232182810311000002Anssi Vanhala*11*8118537216318310500000Robert Yau*11*48411610420713045000Tim Reynolds*11*44202250802601100411José Leonardo Chaparro Prieto*11*3973163601802011000Michael Gottlieb*11*381131331100121011000Ting Sheng Bao Yang*11*3234220100172424000Dániel Varga*11*2423131210063010001Clément Gallet*10*7303602012300004104110Cornelius Dieckmann*10*46113397620000022001Morten Arborg*10*39741701310031011000Maarten Smit*10*37000340102351200313Uriel Gayosso Ruiz*10*3535650200217022000Ville SeppÃ¤nen*10*33322312010010000531David Woner*10*32032422101231200000Carlos Méndez García-Barroso*10*3172190401121300000Anton Rostovikov*10*25221112010110000202Weifeng Cheng*10*2414610010114032000Fernando Daniel Hernández Sánchez*10*1815212100310110000Juan Juli Andika Chandra*10*1601411030110121000






Spoiler: Podiums in most different official events




*Name**Total events**Total podiums**333**444**555**222**333bf**333oh**333fm**333ft**minx**pyram**sq1**clock**666**777**444bf**555bf**333mbf*Bence Barát*17*345203136321719114321632334379210Henrik Buus Aagaard*17*24825151433272481716151113349113Simon Westlund*17*191131513178887231717121010742Daniel Sheppard*17*1362547124119914817656413Yunqi Ouyang*17*81111689348345325324Erik Akkersdijk*16*6947283785829654227614620224139209Dan Cohen*16*3163447472912343292423171714103Milán Baticz*16*310293629362536201211514161214105Sébastien Auroux*16*25428812314511202472014917233Clément Gallet*16*216420202581234012420439122Gunnar Krig*16*2002829172043412214651922204Tim Reynolds*16*166122191327614042052434625Timothy Sun*16*1531718182523758447501416Feliks Zemdegs*16*137151514148144041192108117Maarten Smit*16*13667111194909111016129417Jan Bentlage*16*1140447931596519369636Bernett Orlando*16*951514910121111246011116Pedro Santos GuimarÃ£es*15*1581611131315151016121510631011Rafael Werneck Cinoto*15*136487816772681215335007Dániel Varga*15*11559108713722258249004Yu Nakajima*14*194323034143686813741514000FranÃ§ois CourtÃ¨s*14*17700215002152134211211116John Brechon*14*1531520161610210061513477102Cornelius Dieckmann*14*102159918141220011077214Robert Yau*14*101111313709621049286001Mike Hughey*14*9802103213320572117148Ting Sheng Bao Yang*14*934878284081441069001Vincent Hartanto Utomo*14*7214118134702341200111Alejandro Riveiro Rodríguez*14*70994912207152422002José Leonardo Chaparro Prieto*14*69107785602824342001Anton Rostovikov*14*64375417220150042516Louis Cormier*14*6368771314990421001Mariano D'Imperio*14*62123683411670023105Ville SeppÃ¤nen*14*57863712611110001532Corey Sakowski*14*551311163002154110511Holger Stadel Borum*14*4957625241330324002Alberto Pérez de Rada Fiol*14*3813351313153144000






Spoiler: Most podiums without winning




NamePodiumsWinsKian Barry390Bobby D'Angelo290Nick Pappas280Karina Grandjean Beck280Takahiro Tomisawa220Trevor Mahoney180Caio José Lafetá170Adam Kjörk150Yiming Liu140Elmo Tiitola140Chris Wilkinson140Donglei Li140Peerawich Hiranpaphakorn140Péter Róka130Kai Liu130James Molloy130Sarah Strong120Tomasz KieÅ‚basa120Gilberto Caracciolo Morelli120Fandy Ramadhan Ganefianto110Erik Johansson110Pranay Sampat110David Yan110Cezary Rokita110Chris Tran100Jack Johnston100Nurym Kudaibergen100Tommaso Zoffoli100Angelu Cayanan100Philip Chang100






Spoiler: Most wins without a 2nd/3rd




NamePodiumsWinsRonan Felipe Jorge77Anson Lin66Yu-Huan Huang66Denys Lazarenko55Jianwei Zhu55Prin Kijviwattanakarn55Tzu-Chun Chou44Maciej Mancewicz44Thomas Woodroffe44Oliver Frost33Choi Ha-Ram33Preeda Hongpimolmas33Bobby Hartanto33LÃª Minh CÆ°á»ng33Hongbin Chang33Mirek Goljan33Joshua Lambert22Tianzhi Wu22Di Fan22Hong Quan Nguyen22Muhammad Zhafran Al-Allam22Nathan Seeto22Linsong Qi22Michael Chang22Kazi Ahmed22Yiu Ting Hong22Yuttana Suputthayangkun22Thanh Tuyen Nguyen22Sei Sugama22Chih-Kai Wu22






Spoiler: Podium in every event entered




NameEventsPodiumsWinsWagner Victor Paiva Morais885Carlos Matías Ramart Ramírez880Renz Alexander Lumban553Jiekang Pan550Jorge Alberto ZÃºñiga Hernández442AbraÃ£o da Silva Batista440Tong Jiang331Baokun Yang330Hong Quan Nguyen222Yuttana Suputthayangkun222Deepthi Rathakrishnan221Saori Hashimoto220Hsuang-Gu Chou220Minh Thai111Will Arnold111Danny Han111Huy Hoang Do111Shengdong Lin111Ozon Kuijipers111Nguyá»…n Minh Luáº*t111LÃª HoÃ*ng Hiá»‡p111Benyuan Wei111Zoltán Lábas110Manuel Madrid Pérez110Luis Rey Peinado110Nicolas Vienne110Mayumi Hori110Zheng Wei110Zaisheng Li110Tzu-Cheng Chen110Chao-Wen Fu110Wei-Shu Lai110Paul Martin De Leon110Curtis Pyke110Kampanart Yamsual110Ming Chen110Mayur Rao110Jialin Shao110VÅ© Huy HoÃ*ng110Alexandre Yukio Oyama de Souza110Zhong Wang110Dongshuai Lin110Chenwei Li110Suolangwangdui110Yixilangjia110Eunice Ng110Attila Horváth110






Spoiler: Most events entered without a podium




NameEventsPodiumsWinsMarkus Pirzer26500PaweÅ‚ WÅ‚oszek24000Jaclyn Sawler22100Maria Oey17400Barnabás Turi15700Robin Kwant15400Monika Zimmermann14200Olivier Vermersch13200Kirstine Buus Aagaard11900Callum Moseley11900James Markey Jr.11800Eric Zhao11400Christophe Woittequand11300Florian Weingarten11000Helmut Heilig10800Peter Douthwright10200Norbert Kotthoff10100Maximilian Deimel10100Rebecca Hughey9800Michael Erskine9800Bobby Krupa9800Jan GnoiÅ„ski9700Hakan Deniz9600Ãgoston Török9600Takayuki Matsumoto9500Ryohei Yoshioka9300Kohta Matsumoto8900Alex Bruso8700Eileen Xie8500Benjamin Brundzats8100






Spoiler: Most events entered without winning




NameEventsPodiumsWinsTon Dennenbroek46740Kian Barry444390Sanio Kasumovic30540Berit BrÃ¼ster28810Markus Pirzer26500Marek Wójtowicz24770Geert Bicler24310PaweÅ‚ WÅ‚oszek24000Fabian Auroux23530Bruce Norskog22930Jaclyn Sawler22100Anders Larsson21860Tommy Gustavsson21530Bobby D'Angelo189290Maria Oey17400Robin Deun17410Olivér Nagy17420Sarah Strong170120Vincent Sheu16520Jean-Louis Mathieu16210Tommy Holm16040Gilberto Caracciolo Morelli158120Barnabás Turi15700Nóra Szepes15610Robin Kwant15400Daniel Borrajo Gutiérrez14750Tomasz KieÅ‚basa147120Kyle Barry14610Monika Zimmermann14200Karol Cudzich14220Krzysztof Kuncki14140Karl Choi14160Takahiro Tomisawa140220Shusei Tabuchi13910Olivier Vermersch13200Guillaume Erbibou13140


----------



## Kian (Apr 12, 2013)

And, interestingly enough, I have podiumed and not won in 10 different events. That's almost hard to do. 

Thanks for the stats, Daniel!


----------



## Sebastien (Apr 12, 2013)

Awesome, thanks Daniel.


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Country Sum of Ranks*

It's been several months so I thought I'd update the country rankings. To calculate these, for each country I took the World Ranking of the National Record holder in each event, and summed them up. No result gets (bottom of World Rankings + 1)

*Country Sum of Ranks - Single*


Spoiler




*Rank**Country**Total**333**444**555**222**333bf**333oh**333fm**333ft**minx**pyram**sq1**clock**666**777**444bf**555bf**333mbf**1**Poland**160*430611221621155416428131*2**USA**169*51445161552698791611820*3**Hungary**221*152126761932222151573112*4**Japan**234*383144710131836799312438*5**China**246*254852381028175611311379*6**Germany**290*81341221212448222722261014117*7**United Kingdom**306*1128102833416501433573028225*8**Netherlands**418*1295801351938311041131645045*9**Indonesia**478*8124268725241444492104571768*10**Italy**516*12513117141751211030103411352314*11**Thailand**561*519716243418222836635261727736*12**Sweden**589*621332404571243812116614264212513*13**Russia**597*12665447101216991241919402938336*14**Canada**610*245121446204116612842584015502829*15**Brazil**793*521510415855779660735292418595233*16**France**814*84745735304857381917458161262626*17**Spain**949*4141498131274187142675832737877744*18**Korea**984*72620112133421073812324192117277162*19**Australia**986*23146513363528155669284123*20**Malaysia**1048*582538178221347923948798421427174*21**Taiwan**1117*142311983239106314726223110295455273*22**Finland**1246*601554817419301056316113720181194151*23**Denmark**1656*253228216103220162425183119105139351988*24**Austria**1699*107112113281285324633167245147221912510*25**Norway**1748*254725120308196225526419516317014015477102*26**Philippines**1808*46274726397414853329644460861347277203*27**Ukraine**1905*103618013313269232133324610935110951407766*28**Mexico**2084*27191154524573311085611420749186310104539*29**Hong Kong**2751*255203539686108232922154148454373917277138*30**Chile**2903*35219853392141092325345431671563002691727791*31**Slovenia**3184*75149110263687236133130111732161516212217277417*32**India**3622*249245261621018810621013961851305286298415431*33**Vietnam**4115*2967110047129912384048951842331898118917277647*34**New Zealand**4186*359491144412201269441142235266111603912017277647*35**Peru**4366*42735635636610096441375159392062495443751727728*36**Colombia**4545*34515217652153066584015331130156539613817277310*37**Belgium**4574*4964332884124535663573126766116727519917277197*38**Switzerland**5187*55852158539633294724635113471481351982431727756*39**Singapore**5586*1289123834152916713037829561418417821732717277647*40**Romania**6755*573324213270342368162535717359250103523148017277647*41**Kazakhstan**7041*10770142227173460823263521837731513051255017277647*42**Iran**7348*230481882220938713031101045294735201489119117277647*43**Belarus**7528*63481333722794915133114168485040156351939417277285*44**Ireland**8338*73111257544601146134855814325510669883612871727737*45**South Africa**8927*7599203742347584951976356251339178130525435117277254*46**Iceland**9910*5434273481194146823613352247486253759398769017277647*47**Latvia**10678*129110878339565556754855261018111020101034036117277261*48**Argentina**11106*709868983682421495775635115275020272763356716477645*49**Estonia**11300*4441531150490662356416225111381673321305107891114677161*50**Czech Republic**11867*231117751051547781385414071191936183966955913677647*51**Portugal**11978*1117917113857377717163314911132114337634105086017277542*52**Macau**12319*2171401931194516157613036352873178545130528942417277268*53**Serbia**12790*14881067554646129157063763512531061575366128863417277638*54**Croatia**13336*10171320130111111734103468863546343116567250447417277647*55**Belize**13738*15117141103027481232635218711316564001288119117277106*56**Lithuania**14243*18331544104316628643377353529911109681130542646517277647*57**Israel**16139*12101138757498389192013036359102972121215212889488377647*58**Slovakia**16896*765500118788410003420102563529719661656664124596017277443*59**Turkey**17649*17771150635235812922265840635103515341234407541105017277647*60**Greece**18218*81314011490357173423811303635997862165612141288119117277647*61**Bulgaria**23435*1269242821313656173430771303635218715310973901288119117277647*62**Nigeria**25045*165675349455751734652130363521873720165613051288119117277647*63**Aruba**25235*31873473233032041734247011405821113100110108741030119117277647*64**Macedonia**25385*2432306035412554392279637635197732679461245128811911437774*65**Jordan**25560*105628711943308117342121130363521872293165613051288119117277647*66**Armenia**25931*22312856312813241734166877563521873057165613051288119117277647*67**Mongolia**32185*221346663231134617343778130358621874805165613051288119117277647*68**Luxembourg**33995*416833402323358617345208130363516593879159113051177119117277647*69**Afghanistan**36092*325950414110516717343108130363521873212165613051288119117277647*70**Pakistan**37455*3800322821165940173467121303635218748051040130598177317277647*71**Venezuela**40193*2804165420431081317346712130363513544805165613051288119117277647*72**Egypt**40964*707533622815761717343303109563521874805165613051288119117277647*73**Cote d_Ivoire**44389*2629701841101081312903263130363521874805165613051288119117277647*74**Moldova**45161*840253513957375417346712130363521874805165613051288117617277647*75**Costa Rica**49453*739170184110722217346712130363521874805165613051288119117277647*76**Georgia**50649*7296471841101081317346712130363521874805165613051288119117277647*77**El Salvador**51221*6673701841101081317345607130363521874805165613051288119117277647*78**Bosnia and Herzegovina**51883*9181513634051081317346712130363521874805129213051288119117277647*79**Dominican Republic**53036*7383701841101081317346712130363521874805165613051288119117277647*80**Puerto Rico**53334*9525584841101081317346038130363521874805165613051288119117277647*81**Lebanon**55780*1377766474110753417346712130363521874805165613051288119117277647*82**Sri Lanka**56001*10348701841101081317346712130363521874805165613051288119117277647*83**Bangladesh**58220*12567701841101081317346712130363521874805165613051288119117277647*84**Bolivia**59254*13601701841101081317346712130363521874805165613051288119117277647*85**Mauritius**61275*15622701841101081317346712130363521874805165613051288119117277647*86**Saudi Arabia**61633*15980701841101081317346712130363521874805165613051288119117277647*87**Algeria**62022*16369701841101081317346712130363521874805165613051288119117277647*88**Trinidad and Tobago**62783*17130701841101081317346712130363521874805165613051288119117277647*89**Morocco**65180*19527701841101081317346712130363521874805165613051288119117277647*90**Tunisia**65782*20129701841101081317346712130363521874805165613051288119117277647*91**Azerbaijan**66001*20348701841101081317346712130363521874805165613051288119117277647*92**United Arab Emirates**66205*20552701841101081317346712130363521874805165613051288119117277647*93**Cuba**66866*21213701841101081317346712130363521874805165613051288119117277647*94**Cyprus**66916*21318701841101081317346712130363521874750165613051288119117277647



*Country Sum of Ranks - Average*


Spoiler




*Rank**Country**Total**333**444**555**222**333oh**333ft**minx**pyram**sq1**clock**666**777**1**Japan**78*542134211213868*2**USA**81*6631325884917*3**China**157*38147973110311531*4**Poland**164*135353130231251144*5**Hungary**180*33192118131815212272*6**Thailand**199*8742161015641732222*7**Netherlands**202*231110111627393541331*8**Korea**251*4417311433134111201125*9**United Kingdom**257*32012838421430272754*10**Germany**267*413822294419359152310*11**Canada**302*2033151045126577553111*12**Brazil**399*2843733177463729415916*13**Indonesia**401*291523472933543429981*14**Russia**467*174747292466103755232128*15**Sweden**468*48284041743722523534255*16**Taiwan**517*592386020353817526271234*17**Italy**541*1151742506512711001093920*18**Spain**575*42216475983102515863052*19**Australia**678*1212242033514111825*20**Malaysia**709*64113751762002010025642932*21**Philippines**833*223489211672831115231123134*22**France**846*1033644322398973616163144*23**Norway**1044*15423357153355152172232122116*24**Finland**1209*1782114114554611397215123917*24**Ukraine**1209*34636697561422808413036111110*26**Austria**1349*631021142231474201829421471826*27**Hong Kong**1528*13011134861848222287474153397*28**Slovenia**1630*1751281119723716091482531546296*29**Vietnam**1797*111745738915143986323431688173*30**Colombia**1856*3526911225542811125741633987141*31**Denmark**1941*43941532062107541142141163142*32**Singapore**2073*695814818411164220335140190225329*33**Chile**2162*2623254491785757445399136251251*34**Mexico**2223*20913114127560877646510576159313*35**New Zealand**2501*381643100431191453033857713757111*36**India**3127*187300249206771679990851025338304*37**Peru**3526*33131831628120742013188172261663338*38**Belgium**3878*51052725861764342094127103142265172*39**Kazakhstan**4124*2586213772448642015346326410258547*40**Iran**4373*19189146163233118863393840152402783*41**Romania**4666*431325154149261420633432174989167531*42**Switzerland**5590*7975874895341226420142203514123320235*43**Belarus**6703*1445647469298620108584789349461525408*44**Ireland**6819*61410166733224794204241709851025377314*45**South Africa**7129*72387547952445642061211631821025364306*46**Latvia**8037*1414966737471279411862791068906491353*47**Iceland**8188*48355642312444234204101448542838818583*48**Macau**8655*236249126697125342024728416291025473459*49**Croatia**9131*7291401116311051163420478270136770563402*50**Argentina**9235*14105188099021640420957596260573585565*51**Estonia**9697*2431802138160764718810351529931025871753*52**Belize**10011*1211902725268842014116141367440935783*53**Serbia**10062*84081997146315764201411966510368935783*54**Lithuania**10265*1954147811809904202809385736001025440387*55**Portugal**10690*1166123812456591987420128550265657935783*56**Czech Republic**11098*221114391103839167942014115234791552783*57**Turkey**11869*2671817702119117664208726671113310557783*58**Israel**12356*689932910322136842080236331367195935783*59**Greece**12901*144012791330534243042093642213671025935783*60**Slovakia**14406*11304289671624345442029423911367613935783*61**Bulgaria**16996*103022832099315332424201411452853335935783*62**Nigeria**18938*1703123061356687244201411305913671025935783*63**Jordan**19094*102136511829185615954201411320113671025935783*64**Aruba**19422*4199299020121760219342092610701367767935783*65**Armenia**20194*23833334243097014574201411367913671025935783*66**Macedonia**24097*294735892725313924634201411359110821012935783*67**Afghanistan**26475*454443252725432724034201411221013671025935783*68**Luxembourg**26887*379832462039365048954201237352713671025900783*69**Mongolia**27570*228350142725351036214201411447613671025935783*70**Pakistan**29314*39073049272542425693420141144767891025935642*71**Venezuela**32668*3118135118331025656934201411447613671025935783*72**Moldova**34552*709050142725361356934201411447613671025935783*73**Egypt**34627*708032982725777933284201411447613671025935783*74**Cote d_Ivoire**35956*4191501427251025633534201411447613671025935783*75**Costa Rica**35992*664250142725550156934201411447613671025935783*76**El Salvador**40926*7141501427251025653734201411447613671025935783*77**Dominican Republic**41562*7457501427251025656934201411447613671025935783*78**Georgia**41773*7668501427251025656934201411447613671025935783*79**Puerto Rico**41857*8140462627251025656934201411447613671025935783*80**Sri Lanka**42657*8552501427251025656934201411447613671025935783*81**Bosnia and Herzegovina**42696*9659418625391025656934201411447613131025935783*82**Lebanon**43546*1214750142725755056934201411447613671025935783*83**Bolivia**46966*12861501427251025656934201411447613671025935783*84**Mauritius**48375*14270501427251025656934201411447613671025935783*85**Algeria**48582*14477501427251025656934201411447613671025935783*86**Bangladesh**48653*14548501427251025656934201411447613671025935783*87**Saudi Arabia**49957*15852501427251025656934201411447613671025935783*88**Trinidad and Tobago**50340*16235501427251025656934201411447613671025935783*89**Morocco**52654*18549501427251025656934201411447613671025935783*90**Azerbaijan**52771*18666501427251025656934201411447613671025935783*91**Tunisia**52879*18774501427251025656934201411447613671025935783*92**United Arab Emirates**53067*18962501427251025656934201411447613671025935783*93**Cuba**53555*19450501427251025656934201411447613671025935783




Now for my favourite type of ranking system, which is 'proportional' to level the playing field out between events. 1st in the World Rankings gets your country a score of 1. No results gets a score of 0. Rankings in between get scores between 0 and 1. All scores are rounded to 3dp, so some will appear as "1" when they are actually e.g. 0.9998
*Country Sum of Ranks - Single (proportional)*


Spoiler




*Rank**Country**Total**333**444**555**222**333bf**333oh**333fm**333ft**minx**pyram**sq1**clock**666**777**444bf**555bf**333mbf**1**Hungary**16.92*0.9990.9970.9940.99310.9990.9980.967110.9920.9890.9950.998110.998*2**United Kingdom**16.793*10.9960.9980.9980.98210.9880.9230.9940.9930.9980.9950.9770.9770.9940.9870.994*3**China**16.759*0.99910.9980.9950.9990.9990.9930.9570.9930.989110.99810.930.9210.988*4**USA**16.745*10.9980.99910.9910.9980.9970.9610.9960.9990.9960.99410.9960.9420.9080.971*5**Poland**16.727*10.9960.9990.9990.99910.9880.9680.9940.9990.9980.9880.9980.9990.9590.8421*6**Germany**16.624*110.9920.9990.9880.9970.9990.9320.9970.9960.9840.9840.9810.9920.9240.8680.991*7**Indonesia**16.61*10.9980.990.9940.9970.9960.98210.980.9990.9710.9990.920.9530.9060.9340.989*8**Russia**16.601*0.9990.9910.9870.9960.9950.9980.9880.8450.9440.9960.9890.970.9780.9690.9880.9740.992*9**Japan**16.402*10.99910.9990.9730.99910.9970.99210.9970.9950.9940.9930.8250.6970.943*10**Italy**16.342*0.9990.9990.99710.99110.9690.8830.9950.9770.9820.9220.9690.990.9770.7110.98*11**Finland**16.29*0.9970.9780.9890.9840.990.9960.9930.9940.9720.9670.9180.8470.9950.9920.9530.9610.768*12**Sweden**16.277*0.9970.9980.9920.9960.9750.990.9820.94210.9960.9910.9540.9680.9470.8830.6840.981*13**Malaysia**16.113*0.9970.9970.9910.9840.9880.980.940.6250.9990.9820.9950.9360.9840.9660.9650.7890.995*14**France**16.086*0.9960.990.9860.9970.9830.9930.9970.8860.9630.9980.990.9980.9560.8660.8540.6710.961*15**Canada**16.083*0.9990.99310.9990.9740.9970.9690.9760.9980.9740.9750.9560.970.9880.7130.6450.957*16**Denmark**15.837*0.9880.9680.9480.9910.8740.9980.9820.9980.99810.950.910.9190.8840.8010.7630.865*17**Netherlands**15.774*110.99810.9540.9980.9970.9720.9830.9940.9950.9980.9920.9750.6320.3550.932*18**Brazil**15.694*0.9980.9980.9750.9850.9690.9990.940.9920.9730.9990.9790.9790.9820.9860.6610.3290.95*19**Australia**15.622*11110.9970.9990.89900.9880.9970.9670.9480.9990.9940.9820.8550.997*20**Austria**15.566*0.9950.9840.9730.9740.9840.9920.9820.0030.9930.9850.9730.8880.9840.9850.9360.9470.986*21**Taiwan**15.262*0.9990.9970.9980.9910.9820.9940.9190.9530.9790.9460.9990.9770.9930.9760.690.2890.579*22**Mexico**15.196*0.9870.9870.9630.9950.9980.9920.7470.8310.9750.9760.8760.9630.8560.740.9470.4210.941*23**Spain**15.054*0.9980.9940.9880.9990.9930.9810.9690.8640.9350.9860.9660.9980.980.970.49700.933*24**Thailand**14.797*10.9970.9990.9990.98710.9690.9890.990.9940.9790.9960.9740.979000.946*25**Korea**14.554*0.9970.9990.9950.990.9240.9940.9930.9910.9990.9830.9870.9820.9860.983000.751*26**Philippines**14.472*0.9980.9960.9890.9760.9450.9940.6280.950.9870.9870.9740.9550.9340.8880.58500.687*27**Ukraine**14.167*0.9950.9910.9810.9880.9240.990.8230.7920.8520.9990.9350.9740.9150.9210.18700.899*28**Norway**14.134*0.9990.9930.9940.9890.8230.9970.9530.9620.9770.9870.8830.8760.8690.8830.10500.844*29**India**13.829*0.9880.9650.9370.9940.9420.9870.9190.670.9370.9880.94900.7790.750.7660.3030.954*30**Hong Kong**13.785*0.9880.9970.9920.9630.9510.9840.8230.8560.9910.8880.9720.6530.9720.968000.788*31**Chile**13.69*0.9840.9720.8710.9920.9920.9840.8230.9180.980.9910.90.8810.7680.775000.861*32**Slovenia**13.111*0.9970.9790.9730.9760.6040.9650.8990.7970.9950.9640.870.8850.9530.898000.356*33**Colombia**12.742*0.9840.9780.9570.9520.6950.9010.3560.760.9860.9730.9060.960.9260.885000.522*34**New Zealand**12.705*0.9830.930.9650.9620.8850.960.6620.7780.8930.9450.9940.8780.970.9000*35**Switzerland**12.678*0.9740.9260.8580.9630.8090.8590.98200.9490.990.9110.8970.8470.797000.915*36**Belgium**12.64*0.9770.9380.930.9620.7390.9160.9980.0980.9430.9840.9640.8730.7870.834000.697*37**Peru**12.638*0.980.9490.9140.9660.9430.9860.6620.410.9280.9920.8760.810.5780.686000.958*38**Vietnam**12.414*0.9860.990.9760.9570.8280.9820.3560.9260.9570.9620.860.8560.9380.842000*39**Singapore**11.491*0.9940.9870.9420.9690.6950.97500.8790.8660.8720.8890.8640.8320.726000*40**Belarus**11.374*0.970.8840.9180.9790.4530.9780.7470.7790.6880.8230.7580.5690.5980.67000.56*41**Ireland**10.952*0.9660.840.8170.9580.9350.9090.6280.0850.8030.9890.3560.2430.720.76000.944*42**Czech Republic**10.855*0.8920.7470.7440.950.9560.7940.9690.360.4560.8050.990.9710.4810.5310.21100*43**Romania**10.707*0.9730.9540.9480.9750.8030.9450.8760.1580.6720.9250.850.2070.8210.597000*44**South Africa**10.507*0.9640.8690.9090.9780.5630.9260.84900.7150.7210.89300.8030.706000.608*45**Kazakhstan**10.157*0.9950.990.9660.97900.910.82300.9010.9220.8100.9040.959000*46**Iran**10.071*0.9890.9930.9540.9980.880.94200.8280.5220.9390.5560.8470.6210000*47**Latvia**10.049*0.9390.8450.7980.9120.680.90.6280.1720.5350.9980.3840.2260.7370.697000.598*48**Estonia**9.899*0.9790.7820.6340.9160.6410.9160.8760.6060.480.9650.800.1630.2350.15200.752*49**Argentina**9.423*0.9670.8760.7610.9370.9760.7770.40600.4730.8440.8790.4430.5090.5240.04700.003*50**Iceland**9.396*0.9750.9390.9160.890.1530.9650.8990.1780.7840.8210.6760.5460.2340.421000*51**Macau**9.168*0.990.980.9530.890.7030.765000.8690.3390.67100.7760.645000.587*52**Portugal**9.154*0.9480.8690.7230.9470.5520.7440.7470.2270.4830.9760.7970.5150.1850.278000.163*53**Serbia**8.85*0.930.8480.8650.940.9260.7660.51200.4270.7790.6530.7200.468000.014*54**Lithuania**8.807*0.9140.780.7460.8460.5020.950.4360.4460.5470.7690.58900.670.61000*55**Croatia**8.52*0.9520.8120.6840.89700.8460.47200.7890.9100.9460.6090.603000*56**Belize**7.991*0.9990.83300.9970.8420.9880.823000.97700.69400000.837*57**Israel**7.884*0.9430.8380.8160.9540.7760.714000.5840.3820.2680.88400.2040.5200*58**Turkey**7.504*0.9170.8360.8460.7820.2550.6630.35600.5270.6810.2550.6890.580.118000*59**Slovakia**7.141*0.9640.9290.7110.9180.4240.4910.21400.8650.59100.4920.0330.194000.316*60**Macedonia**6.45*0.8860.5640.1380.7640.9780.6610.51200.0960.320.4290.046000.1700.887*61**Aruba**5.538*0.8510.5050.4330.70400.6320.1250.0840.4910.7920.390.3310.20000*62**Greece**5.447*0.9620.80.6380.96700.645000.5440.82100.0700000*63**Bulgaria**5.288*0.9410.6540.4820.66200.5420000.9680.3380.70200000*64**Nigeria**4.309*0.9220.8930.880.48400.9030000.2260000000*65**Armenia**4.126*0.8950.5930.2390.87800.7520.406000.3640000000*66**Jordan**3.991*0.9510.5910.5270.71500.6840000.5230000000*67**Pakistan**3.26*0.8220.540.4850.4510000000.37200.2390.351000*68**Luxembourg**3.216*0.8050.5240.4350.66800.224000.2420.1930.03900.0860000*69**Mongolia**2.835*0.8960.3350.2140.87600.43700.077000000000*70**Afghanistan**2.52*0.8470.28200.52200.5370000.3320000000*71**Venezuela**2.517*0.8690.7640.503000000.38100000000*72**Egypt**2.468*0.6680.5210.3150.29600.5080.160000000000*73**Cote d_Ivoire**1.647*0.8770000.2560.51400000000000*74**Moldova**1.546*0.6060.2380.0370.6530000000000.013000*75**Bosnia and Herzegovina**1.229*0.5690.2680.17200000000.22000000*76**Georgia**0.986*0.6580.328000000000000000*77**Costa Rica**0.985*0.653000.3320000000000000*78**El Salvador**0.852*0.68700000.16500000000000*79**Puerto Rico**0.82*0.5530.1670000.100000000000*80**Lebanon**0.71*0.3540.05300.3030000000000000*81**Dominican Republic**0.654*0.6540000000000000000*82**Sri Lanka**0.515*0.5150000000000000000*83**Bangladesh**0.411*0.4110000000000000000*84**Bolivia**0.362*0.3620000000000000000*85**Mauritius**0.267*0.2670000000000000000*86**Saudi Arabia**0.25*0.250000000000000000*87**Algeria**0.232*0.2320000000000000000*88**Trinidad and Tobago**0.197*0.1970000000000000000*89**Morocco**0.084*0.0840000000000000000*90**Tunisia**0.056*0.0560000000000000000*91**Azerbaijan**0.046*0.0460000000000000000*92**United Arab Emirates**0.036*0.0360000000000000000*93**Cyprus**0.011*0000000000.0110000000*94**Cuba**0.005*0.0050000000000000000



*Country Sum of Ranks - Average (proportional)*


Spoiler




*Rank**Country**Total**333**444**555**222**333oh**333ft**minx**pyram**sq1**clock**666**777**1**Japan**11.958*10.99910.9990.9990.9980.99310.9910.9930.9950.991*2**USA**11.916*10.9990.999110.9430.9950.9980.9980.99210.992*3**China**11.901*0.9980.9970.9980.9990.9990.9280.9940.99310.9960.9981*4**Korea**11.899*0.9980.9970.9890.9990.99410.9990.9910.9930.9810.9890.969*5**Hungary**11.899*0.9980.9960.9930.9980.9980.95910.9990.9850.9790.9940.999*6**Thailand**11.886*10.9990.9990.9980.9990.9790.990.9860.9880.9980.9780.973*7**Poland**11.88*0.9990.990.999110.9310.9840.9980.9970.990.9970.996*8**Netherlands**11.851*110.9960.9990.9980.9640.9820.9920.9750.9970.9870.962*9**Canada**11.835*0.9990.9940.9950.9990.9920.9740.9960.9870.9960.9470.9680.987*10**Germany**11.772*110.9860.9980.9950.8970.98710.9580.9860.9760.988*11**Brazil**11.769*0.9990.9920.97410.9970.9860.9680.9920.980.9610.9380.981*12**United Kingdom**11.766*10.9960.9960.9990.9930.9020.9910.9940.9990.9940.9720.932*13**Taiwan**11.737*0.9970.9960.9970.9940.9970.9190.9740.9610.9820.9750.9880.958*14**Indonesia**11.716*0.9990.9970.9920.9960.9950.9950.9760.9990.9760.9990.8950.898*15**Sweden**11.689*0.9980.9950.9860.9960.9870.9140.9990.9950.9840.9490.9560.931*16**Russia**11.621*0.9990.9910.9830.9970.9960.8450.9280.9990.960.9790.9790.965*17**Italy**11.561*0.9990.9990.9940.9960.9910.8470.9920.9840.9280.8950.9590.976*18**Spain**11.539*0.9980.9960.9770.9990.990.8040.9280.9890.9580.9950.9690.935*19**Finland**11.493*0.9910.9580.9850.9860.9910.9880.9210.9790.8430.8810.9910.98*20**Philippines**11.473*0.9990.9930.9680.980.9880.9360.9790.9980.9630.9710.8690.83*21**France**11.405*0.9950.9930.9840.9970.9580.790.9490.9990.98910.9340.817*22**Malaysia**11.304*0.9970.9980.9870.9950.9870.5250.9870.9780.9820.9380.970.96*23**Norway**11.196*0.9990.9920.9880.9950.9980.9240.9620.9660.8750.7740.870.853*24**Denmark**11.148*0.9780.9170.8830.9940.9810.990.99810.8970.8630.8270.82*24**Colombia**11.105*0.9820.9860.9590.9750.9250.7370.9830.9840.8810.9630.9080.821*26**Hong Kong**11.052*0.9930.9780.9880.9920.9680.8070.9850.9360.9660.5960.9660.877*27**Ukraine**11.004*0.9980.9880.9760.9910.990.6630.8020.9810.9060.9660.8820.861*28**Slovenia**10.936*0.9910.9750.960.9910.9590.6210.9940.9670.8160.8510.9350.879*29**Vietnam**10.921*0.9940.9850.9790.9620.9740.90.9310.9860.8290.6920.9070.78*30**Mexico**10.821*0.9890.9740.9490.9730.8930.8190.9550.9860.9240.9270.8310.601*31**Australia**10.816*1111100.9770.9890.9710.8860.9990.995*32**Chile**10.764*0.9870.9350.8360.9830.990.8660.970.9880.9280.8680.7320.68*33**New Zealand**10.759*0.9810.8720.9640.9960.9790.6560.7860.9140.9440.8670.940.859*34**Austria**10.647*0.9970.980.9590.9780.97400.9880.9940.970.8570.9820.968*35**Singapore**10.568*0.9970.9890.9460.9820.9810.850.8450.9250.8980.8150.760.581*36**Belgium**9.794*0.9740.8950.9060.940.88700.9340.9720.9250.8620.7170.781*37**India**9.511*0.990.940.9090.980.9870.6040.930.980.93900.6390.613*38**Kazakhstan**9.217*0.9870.9880.950.9290.91500.8920.8970.80700.910.941*39**Switzerland**9.115*0.9590.8830.8210.9480.78500.90.9550.6240.8810.6580.701*40**Peru**9.11*0.9830.9370.8840.9730.96400.9080.9810.8750.7460.2910.569*41**Belarus**8.857*0.9260.8710.8280.9710.8910.7450.5870.8240.7450.5510.4390.48*42**Iran**8.694*0.990.9820.9470.9840.9590.7210.3890.9120.3860.8530.5710*43**Romania**8.306*0.9780.9350.9440.9860.95400.5520.9040.8730.0350.8220.322*44**South Africa**7.878*0.9630.8260.8250.9490.9200.5670.740.86700.6110.61*45**Ireland**7.543*0.9690.7980.7530.9690.91600.70.9620.2800.5970.6*46**Croatia**7.365*0.9630.7210.5730.8920.79600.6620.9400.9330.3980.487*47**Argentina**7.247*0.9280.8970.7030.9120.71200.3220.8670.810.4410.3750.279*48**Macau**7.245*0.9880.9510.9540.9320.7800.8260.3650.5400.4950.414*49**Lithuania**7.142*0.90.7050.5670.9040.9260.3340.3350.8720.56100.530.506*50**Latvia**7.124*0.9280.8080.730.9540.9510.0210.3890.9830.2190.1160.4750.55*51**Iceland**7.069*0.9750.8890.8450.8790.92600.710.6770.6040.1830.1250.256*52**Czech Republic**6.991*0.8870.7130.5950.9180.705000.8830.9660.9120.410*53**Turkey**6.54*0.8640.8370.7430.8840.6900.3820.8510.1860.6980.4050*54**Serbia**6.169*0.9570.8370.6440.9550.723000.7840.6270.64200*55**Estonia**6.116*0.9880.6410.4930.9410.8870.5540.2670.9660.27400.0690.038*56**Portugal**6.068*0.940.7530.5430.9360.65100.0890.9890.8070.35900*57**Israel**5.605*0.9650.8140.6660.9690.7600.4320.18800.81100*58**Slovakia**5.398*0.9420.9150.6450.8420.39300.7920.46600.40200*59**Belize**5.179*0.9990.76300.9980.985000.86300.57100*60**Greece**4.948*0.9260.7450.5120.9480.57300.3370.9060000*61**Bulgaria**4.795*0.9470.5450.230.6930.431000.8990.3760.67400*62**Aruba**4.251*0.7850.4040.2620.8280.61500.3440.76100.25200*63**Nigeria**4.08*0.9130.7550.7750.4470.873000.3170000*64**Jordan**3.373*0.9480.2720.3290.8190.72000.2850000*65**Armenia**3.149*0.8780.3350.1080.9060.744000.1780000*66**Macedonia**2.814*0.8490.28400.6940.567000.1980.2090.01300*67**Luxembourg**2.568*0.8060.3530.2520.6440.1400.1230.212000.0370*68**Afghanistan**2.568*0.7680.13700.5780.578000.5060000*69**Pakistan**2.382*0.80.39200.58600000.423000.18*70**Mongolia**1.905*0.883000.6580.3640000000*71**Venezuela**1.899*0.8410.7310.327000000000*72**Egypt**1.637*0.6380.34200.2420.4150000000*73**Moldova**1.285*0.638000.64800000000*74**Cote d_Ivoire**1.197*0.7860000.4110000000*75**Costa Rica**1.124*0.661000.46400000000*76**Bosnia and Herzegovina**0.779*0.5060.1650.068000000.04000*77**El Salvador**0.691*0.6350000.0560000000*78**Puerto Rico**0.661*0.5840.0770000000000*79**Lebanon**0.643*0.379000.26400000000*80**Dominican Republic**0.619*0.61900000000000*81**Georgia**0.608*0.60800000000000*82**Sri Lanka**0.563*0.56300000000000*83**Bolivia**0.343*0.34300000000000*84**Mauritius**0.271*0.27100000000000*85**Algeria**0.26*0.2600000000000*86**Bangladesh**0.256*0.25600000000000*87**Saudi Arabia**0.19*0.1900000000000*88**Trinidad and Tobago**0.17*0.1700000000000*89**Morocco**0.052*0.05200000000000*90**Azerbaijan**0.046*0.04600000000000*91**Tunisia**0.04*0.0400000000000*92**United Arab Emirates**0.031*0.03100000000000*93**Cuba**0.006*0.00600000000000


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks for these stats!
But I just looked at the results of France, and there are some mistakes. I'm pretty sure that's because Kanneti was first Thai, the counted rankings are the rankings of the second for the two events where he's the NR holder.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 13, 2013)

kind of ironic that Cuba is the lowest ranked in 3/4 of those lists


----------



## TMOY (Apr 13, 2013)

Hippolyte!!! said:


> Thanks for these stats!
> But I just looked at the results of France, and there are some mistakes. I'm pretty sure that's because Kanneti was first Thai, the counted rankings are the rankings of the second for the two events where he's the NR holder.



I also think some countries have been switched in the average (proportional) ranking list. Finland with lots of 1s and a 0 in feet, and Australia's only 1 in pyra, wtf ?


----------



## oranjules (Apr 13, 2013)

And Korea with 0.999 in pyra, but the NR is 4.85


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hippolyte!!! said:


> Thanks for these stats!
> But I just looked at the results of France, and there are some mistakes. I'm pretty sure that's because Kanneti was first Thai, the counted rankings are the rankings of the second for the two events where he's the NR holder.


Yes that's quite probable, as I would have looked up the WCAID in the 'Persons' table and it would have told me that he was Thai. I'll think about how to fix that


TMOY said:


> I also think some countries have been switched in the average (proportional) ranking list. Finland with lots of 1s and a 0 in feet, and Australia's only 1 in pyra, wtf ?


Yes they were switched because I left some relational formulas in Excel when I ordered the list. Finland (19th) would have had the individual scores of Australia (19th in 'normal' rankings). I've corrected that now.


----------



## Benyó (Apr 13, 2013)

proportional system is a good idea. can you make a proportional allrounder table too?
in single i expect simon will win it easily but milán's erik's and dan's results will be a bit worse. in average nakajima is unbeatable but simon and feliks will move to the top 5.


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 13, 2013)

Benyó said:


> proportional system is a good idea. can you make a proportional allrounder table too?
> in single i expect simon will win it easily but milán's erik's and dan's results will be a bit worse. in average nakajima is unbeatable but simon and feliks will move to the top 5.


Do you mean this? A couple of months out of date but I don't think it will have changed too much, apart from that Yu will have extended his lead in the averages
I move up loads in singles because of bigblds. Well, it's more that other people drop a lot of points there.


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 24, 2013)

Who has the most DNS and DNF's?


----------



## qqwref (Apr 24, 2013)

I noticed from Daniel's lists that Cyprus has some weird ranks. Turns out the only competitor from Cyprus (Zoe Orphanides) has a 10:48 3x3x3 solve - the worst solve in the database and the only PB single over 10 minutes - and, inexplicably, also a far-more-impressive 44 second Pyraminx solve.


----------



## Riley (Apr 24, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Not sure but probably someone who did a lot of bld.



Probably not the most, but Haiyan Zhuang has 125 DNF's. I counted by hand so that number might not be accurate.


----------



## TMOY (Apr 24, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Not sure but probably someone who did a lot of bld.



Not sure but probably me.

(Riley, you can count my DNFs by hand if you have time to waste, I'm too lazy for that )



qqwref said:


> I noticed from Daniel's lists that Cyprus has some weird ranks. Turns out the only competitor from Cyprus (Zoe Orphanides) has a 10:48 3x3x3 solve - the worst solve in the database and the only PB single over 10 minutes - and, inexplicably, also a far-more-impressive 44 second Pyraminx solve.



Maybe she originally came only for pyra and learnt 3^3 on the day of the comp.


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 24, 2013)

qqwref said:


> I noticed from Daniel's lists that Cyprus has some weird ranks. Turns out the only competitor from Cyprus (Zoe Orphanides) has a 10:48 3x3x3 solve - the worst solve in the database and the only PB single over 10 minutes - and, inexplicably, also a far-more-impressive 44 second Pyraminx solve.





TMOY said:


> Maybe she originally came only for pyra and learnt 3^3 on the day of the comp.


Rob Yau taught her shortly before the comp. She is practising a bit and is now 1:xx I believe.
I don't think 44 seconds on pyra is far more impressive than 10 minutes on 3x3 really. Seems quite normal to me.



Michael Womack said:


> Who has the most DNS and DNF's?


I'll do this when I get a bit of time. Hopefully in the next few days


----------



## Riley (Apr 29, 2013)

TMOY said:


> Not sure but probably me.
> 
> (Riley, you can count my DNFs by hand if you have time to waste, I'm too lazy for that )



I made it to 7x7. For all events EXCEPT for FMC, MBLD, 4BLD, and 5BLD, I counted 322, though that is probably not accurate. I don't know if I counted too few or a bit more.


----------



## AvGalen (May 6, 2013)

Riley said:


> I made it to 7x7. For all events EXCEPT for FMC, MBLD, 4BLD, and 5BLD, I counted 322, though that is probably not accurate. I don't know if I counted too few or a bit more.


I did a browser search on my WCA page and got 495 DNF and 18 DNS. That is not very accurate because it doesn't only look at the individual results but also at the best/worse/average.
Francois has 738 and 25 with the same logic


----------



## Sebastien (May 6, 2013)

Top 100 for most DNFs:



Spoiler



1.	François Courtès	549
2.	Erik Akkersdijk	522
3.	Sebastián Pino Castillo	476
4.	Arnaud van Galen	372
5.	Sébastien Auroux	332
6.	Dan Cohen	304
7.	Olivér Perge	277
8.	Tim Reynolds	264
9.	Joey Gouly	254
10.	Rowe Hessler	252
11.	Mats Valk	221
12.	Adam Zamora	216
13.	Kian Barry	215
14.	Milán Baticz	214
15.	Marcin Jakubowski	212
16.	Filippo Brancaleoni	202
17.	Sarah Strong	194
18.	Frank Severinsen	184
19.	Clément Gallet	183
20.	Shelley Chang	182
20.	Bob Burton	182
22.	Henrik Buus Aagaard	180
23.	Ton Dennenbroek	179
24.	Gunnar Krig	178
25.	Mike Kotch	172
26.	István Kocza	170
27.	Bence Barát	162
28.	Jan Bentlage	160
28.	Lucas Garron	160
28.	Gaël Dusser	160
31.	Timothy Sun	158
31.	Sanio Kasumovic	158
33.	Lorenzo Vigani Poli	155
34.	Laetitia Lemoine	149
35.	Nora Christ	145
36.	Breandan Vallance	143
36.	Nobuaki Suga (菅信昭)	143
38.	Ron van Bruchem	137
39.	Javier Tirado Ortiz	136
39.	Hippolyte Moreau	136
41.	Fabrizio Cirnigliaro	134
42.	Axel Häck	133
42.	Ting Sheng Bao Yang	133
42.	Oscar Roth Andersen	133
45.	Markus Pirzer	132
45.	Niklas Spies	132
47.	Mike Hughey	131
47.	Michael Röhrer	131
49.	Lars Vandenbergh	130
50.	Bruce Norskog	126
51.	Haiyan Zhuang (庄海燕)	125
52.	Pedro Santos Guimarães	124
53.	Fabian Auroux	123
54.	Daniel Sheppard	122
54.	Kai Jiptner	122
56.	Marco Rota	121
56.	Riadi Arsandi	121
58.	Dan Dzoan	120
59.	Daniel Lundwall	119
59.	Sinpei Araki (荒木慎平)	119
61.	Mariano D'Imperio	118
62.	Péter Trombitás	116
63.	Antoine Perdereau	114
63.	Simon Westlund	114
65.	Renan Mondini Cerpe	113
65.	Dániel Varga	113
67.	Maximilian Neitzel	112
68.	Cornelius Dieckmann	111
69.	Takuma Shirahase (白波瀬拓磨)	109
70.	Anthony Searle	108
71.	Matteo Colombo	107
71.	Bobby D'Angelo	107
73.	Patrick Jameson	106
73.	Maarten Smit	106
75.	Bertalan Bodor	105
75.	Berit Brüster	105
77.	Baiqiang Dong (董百强)	104
77.	Gilberto Caracciolo Morelli	104
77.	Noah Arthurs	104
80.	Kåre Krig	102
80.	Lars Vennike Nielsson	102
82.	Marcin Zalewski	101
82.	Adrian Lehmann	101
82.	Simone Santarsiero	101
85.	Rafael Werneck Cinoto	100
85.	Jules Desjardin	100
85.	Brúnó Bereczki	100
88.	Guillaume Erbibou	99
89.	Simone Ciancotti	98
89.	Arvid Skarrie	98
91.	Michał Pleskowicz	97
91.	Lorenzo Bonoan	97
93.	Alexander Olleta del Molino	93
93.	Ryan Reese	93
93.	Jens Diewald	93
96.	John Brechon	92
96.	Jakub Cabaj	92
98.	Mads Mohr Christensen	91
98.	Tomasz Żołnowski	91
100.	Phillip Espinoza	90


----------



## Noahaha (May 6, 2013)

All my intentional DNFs have paid off


----------



## Sebastien (May 6, 2013)

I thought that might be interesting as well:

Top 100 Ratio Number of DNFs per attempt:

(only considering people with at least 100 official attempts)



Spoiler



1.	Sebastián Pino Castillo	0.7256
2.	Zhizhe Liang (梁稚喆)	0.6609
3.	Haiyan Zhuang (庄海燕)	0.6219
4.	Mats Luthman	0.6083
5.	Yuhui Xu (许宇辉)	0.3974
6.	Michelle Nataniel Yugie	0.3942
7.	Dror Vomberg	0.3304
8.	Ralph Eikelenberg	0.2761
9.	Grzegorz Jałocha	0.2479
10.	Ragil Setyadi	0.2470
11.	Ryosuke Mondo (門戸良介)	0.2397
12.	Klaudia Grabowska	0.2393
13.	Daniel Beyer	0.2379
14.	Joshua Lambert	0.2281
15.	Wicaksono Adi	0.2273
16.	Milo DiPaola	0.2233
17.	Marco Mazzuoccolo	0.2215
18.	Javier Cabezuelo Sánchez	0.2214
19.	Mats Bergsten	0.2193
20.	Marasi Deon Joubert	0.2135
21.	Muhammad	0.2101
22.	Daniel Lo	0.2069
23.	Cendy Cahyo Rahmat	0.2056
24.	Niklas Bitén	0.2016
24.	Noah Arthurs	0.2016
26.	Matteo Colombo	0.2000
26.	Yaroslav Egorov	0.2000
28.	Chonlathep Kitsinthopchai (ชลเทพ กิจสินธพชัย)	0.1944
29.	Fachmi Pachlevi	0.1935
30.	Andhol Shravan Kumar	0.1913
31.	Wiryawan Kuncoro	0.1885
32.	Fabrizio Cirnigliaro	0.1879
33.	Hubert Wiśniewski	0.1870
34.	Federico Soldati	0.1860
35.	Alvaro Rodríguez	0.1852
36.	Mauro Caffaratto Grandes	0.1826
37.	Emanuel Nico Oktavianto	0.1800
38.	Nicholas Sia	0.1757
39.	Wilson Alvis	0.1731
40.	Reiko Teepere	0.1722
41.	Ramadan Sulejman	0.1720
42.	Mark Lester Cruz	0.1719
43.	Marcin Kowalczyk	0.1718
44.	Masayuki Akimoto (秋元正行)	0.1700
45.	Sesi Cadmus	0.1694
46.	Muhammad Iril Khairul Anam	0.1685
47.	Arvid Skarrie	0.1684
48.	Doug Gromek	0.1672
49.	Siva Shanmukh Vetcha	0.1638
50.	Gabriel Pavinato Olimpio	0.1630
51.	Gábor Nagy	0.1619
51.	Denys Lazarenko (Денис Лазаренко)	0.1619
53.	Muhammad Al Azis Bachrun	0.1618
54.	Sarah Strong	0.1615
55.	Bruce Norskog	0.1609
56.	Danyang Chen (陈丹阳)	0.1604
57.	Christian Foyle	0.1590
58.	Linlin Su (苏林林)	0.1587
59.	Andreas Restu Ardhianto	0.1579
59.	Brandon Harnish	0.1579
59.	Ryan Reese	0.1579
59.	Ambrose Huan Yee Yang	0.1579
59.	Michael Avelino Britto	0.1579
64.	David Andersson	0.1570
65.	Caleb Shapiro	0.1569
66.	Yusuke Morikawa (森川裕介)	0.1554
67.	Alejandro Organvides	0.1552
68.	Jeffrey Hori	0.1541
69.	Didiet Aditya Bayu Kusuma	0.1540
70.	Dmitry Aniskin	0.1538
71.	Tichapong Tansomros (ทิชาพงศ์ ตันสมรส)	0.1530
72.	Axel Häck	0.1515
72.	Reinhard Eduardo Mozes	0.1515
74.	Asa Kaplan	0.1513
75.	Julien Rochette	0.1511
76.	Alberto Bosia	0.1504
77.	Kaiyuan Chen (陈恺垣)	0.1503
77.	Ryan Saputra	0.1503
79.	Tomás Mansilla	0.1497
80.	Aron Puddy-Mathew	0.1496
81.	Mathieu Chataigner	0.1495
82.	Mao-de Hsieh (謝茂德)	0.1491
83.	Jael Riggenbach	0.1488
84.	Hendro	0.1486
85.	Yang Liu 2 (刘洋)	0.1479
86.	Arnold Soeparjanto	0.1478
86.	Mikhail Mukhin	0.1478
88.	Simon Bourigault	0.1473
89.	Raven Dela Cruz	0.1471
90.	Eszter Szabó	0.1459
91.	Nick Edmonds	0.1458
92.	Alexei Gousev	0.1456
93.	José Manuel García Mouzo	0.1453
94.	Gilberto Caracciolo Morelli	0.1448
95.	Benjamin Skoning	0.1447
96.	Hong Chen	0.1441
96.	Guillaume Erbibou	0.1441
98.	Aldino Mangawing	0.1435
99.	Hao Wang (王皓)	0.1429
99.	David Bockman	0.1429


----------



## Cubenovice (May 6, 2013)

Sebastien said:


> I thought that might be interesting as well:
> 
> Top 100 Ratio Number of DNFs per attempt:
> 
> ...





Finally I make a top 10 


BTW you may want to remove Sebastián Pino Castillo as he had most of his results reset to DNF because of the scrambe-cheating incident.
His DNF's are not legit


----------



## AvGalen (May 6, 2013)

I am nr. 4 in the Top 100 for most DNFs and not in the Top 100 Ratio Number of DNFs per attempt
Same for nr. 1 François Courtès.
Can we conclude from that that DNF is a legitimate part of speedcubing and simply just happens (especially for blind and FMC)?

Also Zhizhe Liang (the nr. 1 from the Top 100 Ratio Number of DNFs per attempt) only solves 1/3 of all his attempts. This is not because he is bad at cubing at all, he almost always gets podium and is "top 10 for bigcubes blind" and "top 100 for 3/multiblind". He is simply making use of the blindfolded rules that only care about the fastest solve and not about the DNF's


----------



## siva.shanmukh (May 6, 2013)

Yay! Me in top 100 or should I say bottom


----------



## Sebastien (May 6, 2013)

AvGalen said:


> Can we conclude from that that DNF is a legitimate part of speedcubing and simply just happens (especially for blind and FMC)?



Sure.

I checked both lists again and indeed only 12 people are part of both lists. Especially (except Sebastian Pino whom I wouldn't count) noone from the Top 10 with mosts DNFs is in the second Top 100.


----------



## irontwig (May 26, 2013)

This could be a little bit tricky: 
Official FMC results; if you have done <10n attempts you're ranked according to your nth best solve. I.e. 1-9 attempts: best solve, 10-19 second best solve, 20-29 third best solve...


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 26, 2013)

How about a DNFs per competition top 100?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 26, 2013)

Smallest and largest difference between 1st and 2nd place in 3x3.


----------



## TMOY (May 26, 2013)

For smallest, definitely http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=GaleriesLafayetteOpen2012


----------



## Pro94 (May 26, 2013)

For largest: http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=TibetOpen2012&allResults=1#333


----------



## MorrisKid101 (May 26, 2013)

Officially the worst 3x3 cube ever to compete in a WCA Competition.
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013ORPH01


----------



## KongShou (May 26, 2013)

MorrisKid101 said:


> Officially the worst 3x3 cube ever to compete in a WCA Competition.
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013ORPH01



And nr too


----------



## Pro94 (May 26, 2013)

MorrisKid101 said:


> Officially the worst 3x3 cube ever to compete in a WCA Competition.
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013ORPH01



http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009LIZH01
http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009LIUY09
http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012MUSO01


----------



## kcl (May 27, 2013)

I wonder who has the most of one time in an Ao5.. Like if someone got 10.34 four times in one average..


----------



## cubernya (May 27, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> I wonder who has the most of one time in an Ao5.. Like if someone got 10.34 four times in one average..



I believe one person in Europe got the same time 4 times in one average of pyraminx. It was judged by Lars, but I can't think of the competitor's name.


----------



## TMOY (May 27, 2013)

In my 2^3 average at Worlds 2011, all three counting times were 6.06. The average was not very hard to compute


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 4, 2013)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?top3=Top+3&competitionId=JapanOpen2013

Full podiums in ALL events. How many times has this happened before in other "small" competitions? (No world or continental competitions (+US nats?...))


----------



## TMOY (Jun 4, 2013)

At least in Aachen Open 2011. With 200+ competitors it didn't really qualify as a "small" competition though


----------



## Pro94 (Jun 4, 2013)

Rubik's Clock WR (5.27) was set 527 days ago.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 4, 2013)

This is kind of off topic but related to Japan Open: http://jrca.cc/modules/eguide/event.php?eid=53

If you look through the results by person: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?byPerson=By+Person&competitionId=JapanOpen2013

You will notice that some competitors only competed in a few events, some competed but not even in Rubik's cube. I was wondering about the competing fees. It seems to me that every event costs 500 yen unless I mistranslated something. This is roughly over £3 or $5. Seems expensive but I guess it might be normal in Japan. Who knows, maybe that's actually cheap for them...


----------



## Stefan (Jun 5, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?top3=Top+3&competitionId=JapanOpen2013
> 
> Full podiums in ALL events. How many times has this happened before in other "small" competitions? (No world or continental competitions (+US nats?...))



Looks like it's the only one since removal of magics. And only one competition that had full podiums for the previously 19 events had fewer competitors:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?top3=Top+3&competitionId=SwedishChampionship2011
(77 competitors vs Japan's 83)
Though I'd call its fewest moves podium "overfull".


```
It's an ugly hack, don't look.

select aaa.competitionId, count(*), competitors from
(
SELECT competitionId, eventId, sum(if(best>0,1,0)) c
FROM `Results`
WHERE roundId in ('c','f')
group by competitionId, eventId
) aaa,
(select competitionId, count(distinct personId) competitors from Results group by competitionId) bbb
where aaa.competitionId=bbb.competitionId and c>=3
GROUP BY aaa.competitionId
order by 2 desc, 3
```


----------



## Stefan (Jun 5, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> You will notice that some competitors only competed in a few events, some competed but not even in Rubik's cube. I was wondering about the competing fees. It seems to me that every event costs 500 yen unless I mistranslated something. This is roughly over £3 or $5. Seems expensive but I guess it might be normal in Japan. Who knows, maybe that's actually cheap for them...



I think I vaguely remember a Japanese competition where they had a limit of four events per competitor. Maybe it was similar to that.


----------



## Ton (Jun 5, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?top3=Top+3&competitionId=JapanOpen2013
> 
> Full podiums in ALL events. How many times has this happened before in other "small" competitions? (No world or continental competitions (+US nats?...))



The Czech Open has always ALL events since 2009 and is also a 3 day competition! 
2012 http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?top3=Top+3&competitionId=CzechOpen2012
2011 http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?top3=Top+3&competitionId=CzechOpen2011
etc

And Czech is a small competition around 50 each year

And yes 2013 will have all event, and we even will have medals for all events ....


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 5, 2013)

Ton said:


> The Czech Open has always ALL events since 2009 and is also a 3 day competition!
> 2012 http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?top3=Top+3&competitionId=CzechOpen2012
> 2011 http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?top3=Top+3&competitionId=CzechOpen2011
> etc
> ...



True, but for both of these, 3rd place in 5BLD doesn't have a result, it's DNF, so the podium isn't "full" which is what rob was asking about.


----------



## Pro94 (Jun 5, 2013)

Cube Camp Kanazawa 2012 had full podium in 13 event (including 4-5 BLD) + Rubik's Clock and Square-1 where lots of people got a DNF avg. in finals.

http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=CubeCampKanazawa2012&allResults=1#clock


----------



## Stefan (Jun 5, 2013)

Pro94 said:


> Cube Camp Kanazawa 2012 had full podium in 13 event (including 4-5 BLD) + Rubik's Clock and Square-1 where lots of people got a DNF avg. in finals.
> 
> http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=CubeCampKanazawa2012&allResults=1#clock



13 events is nowhere near all 19 events, though.


----------



## Faz (Jun 14, 2013)

Can someone make a list of most sub-2 2x2 singles? I'm curious


----------



## Lid (Jun 14, 2013)

I found 525 sub2 singles done by 226 persons:

```
Feliks Zemdegs                               25 Australia  
Cameron Stollery                             23 Australia  
Rowe Hessler                                 23 USA        
Christopher Olson                            22 USA        
Micha? Pleskowicz                            18 Poland     
Mats Valk                                    14 Netherlands
Yinghao Wang (???)                           14 China      
Justin Jaffray                               13 Canada     
Erik Akkersdijk                              10 Netherlands
```



Spoiler: The rest





```
Cornelius Dieckmann                           9 Germany
Milán Baticz                                  9 Hungary    
Carlos Méndez García-Barroso                  7 Spain      
Andy Smith                                    6 USA        
Anthony Brooks                                6 USA        
Dan Dzoan                                     6 USA        
Nipat Charoenpholphant (??????? ????????????  6 Thailand   
Austin Reed                                   5 USA        
Bill Wang                                     5 Canada     
Edward Lin                                    5 USA        
John Brechon                                  5 USA        
Yu Nakajima (???)                             5 Japan      
Ben Whitmore                                  4 United King
Bence Barát                                   4 Hungary    
Forte Shinko                                  4 Canada     
Gabriel Dechichi Barbar                       4 Brazil     
Jayden McNeill                                4 Australia  
Louis Cormier                                 4 Canada     
Micha? Robaczyk                               4 Poland     
Simon Westlund                                4 Sweden     
Timothy Sun                                   4 USA        
Weixing Zhang (???)                           4 China      
Zhouheng Sun (???)                            4 China      
Antoine Piau                                  3 France     
Asia Konvittayayotin (?????? ????????????)    3 Thailand   
Eric Limeback                                 3 Canada     
Justin Adsuara                                3 USA        
Kevin Guillaumond                             3 France     
Lee Kyeong-Sub (???)                          3 Korea      
Michael Young                                 3 USA        
Philippe Virouleau                            3 France     
Tim Reynolds                                  3 USA        
Yumu Tabuchi (????)                           3 Japan      
Andrea Lo Sardo                               2 Italy      
Arifumi Fushimi (????)                        2 Japan      
Daniel Sheppard                               2 United King
Edouard Chambon                               2 France     
Erik Johnson                                  2 USA        
Henrik Buus Aagaard                           2 Denmark    
Ivan Vynnyk (???? ??????)                     2 Ukraine    
Jakub Cabaj                                   2 Poland     
Javier París                                  2 Spain      
Jorge Castillo Matas                          2 Spain      
Kevin Zhou                                    2 USA        
Kirk Nicklaus Manibuy                         2 Indonesia  
Lucas Garron                                  2 Germany    
?ukasz Cia?o?                                 2 Poland     
Marvin Llaneta                                2 Philippines
Mateusz Fydrych                               2 Poland     
Mitchell Lane                                 2 USA        
Niklas Spies                                  2 Germany    
Nikolay Evdokimov                             2 Russia     
Oskar Åsbrink                                 2 Sweden     
Patrick Jameson                               2 USA        
Péter Trombitás                               2 Hungary    
Qingbin Chen (???)                            2 China      
Ravi Fernando                                 2 USA        
Richard Jay S. Apagar                         2 Philippines
Rowan Kinneavy                                2 United King
Sébastien Auroux                              2 Germany    
Steven Turner                                 2 USA        
Thompson Clarke                               2 Canada     
Xiaofeng Zheng (???)                          2 China      
Yuxuan Wang (???)                             2 China      
Adrian Jorghy                                 1 Indonesia  
Aksel Stadel Borum                            1 Denmark    
Albert Stanula                                1 Poland     
Alberto Pérez de Rada Fiol                    1 Spain      
Alexey Oblaukhov                              1 Russia     
Alfrisa Diva Wandana                          1 Indonesia  
Alvin Febrianth                               1 Indonesia  
Anders Bogan                                  1 USA        
Andreas Pohl                                  1 Germany    
Andrés Alfaro                                 1 Chile      
Andrew Ricci                                  1 USA        
Andy Bridger                                  1 USA        
Antoine Cantin                                1 Canada     
Anton Bedrichenko                             1 Russia     
Anton Rostovikov                              1 Russia     
Arnaud van Galen                              1 Netherlands
Auguste Olivry                                1 France     
Bob Burton                                    1 USA        
Brock Hamann                                  1 Australia  
Cameron Almasi                                1 USA        
Carl Thiringer                                1 Sweden     
Chengbiao Liu (???)                           1 China      
Chia-Wei Lu (???)                             1 Taiwan     
Christian Kaserer                             1 Italy      
Daniel Adrian López de Andrade                1 Brazil     
Daniel Mazurek                                1 Poland     
Dániel Varga                                  1 Hungary    
Daniel Wu                                     1 USA        
Dario Roa Sánchez                             1 Spain      
David Gomes                                   1 USA        
David Shi                                     1 USA        
David Woner                                   1 USA        
Devin Corr-Robinett                           1 USA        
Didier Batista Ferreira                       1 Portugal   
Dmitry Kryuzban                               1 Russia     
Dmitry Zvyagintsev                            1 Russia     
Ernie Pulchny                                 1 USA        
Ethan Crislip                                 1 USA        
Fandy Ramadhan Ganefianto                     1 Indonesia  
Filip Miazek                                  1 Poland     
Filippo Brancaleoni                           1 Italy      
Frank Egan                                    1 USA        
Frédéric Meinnel                              1 France     
Gabriel Guay                                  1 Canada     
Gaël Servignat                                1 France     
Giovanni Tessari                              1 Italy      
Giulio Grammatica                             1 Italy      
Gonzalo Serrano                               1 Chile      
Guillain Potron                               1 France     
Gunnar Krig                                   1 Sweden     
Hampus Hansson                                1 Sweden     
Haowei Fan (???)                              1 China      
Hendry Cahyadi                                1 Indonesia  
Jacco Krijnen                                 1 Netherlands
Jack Johnston                                 1 USA        
Jacob Lange                                   1 Sweden     
Jai Gambhir                                   1 Canada     
Jakub Kipa                                    1 Poland     
James Creswell                                1 USA        
Jan Bentlage                                  1 Germany    
Javier Enrique Espinoza Grijalva              1 Mexico     
Javier Martínez Bautista                      1 Mexico     
Jedrick Remonde                               1 Philippines
Jessica Uribe                                 1 USA        
Jiawen Wu (???)                               1 China      
John Edison Ubaldo                            1 Philippines
John Tamanas                                  1 USA        
Jonathan Esteban Rivera Castillón             1 Mexico     
Jonathan Hamstad                              1 Norway     
Joon Cha                                      1 Korea      
José Garrido                                  1 Chile      
Joseph Dzaluk                                 1 USA        
Jules Desjardin                               1 France     
Jules Manalang                                1 USA        
Kai Han (??)                                  1 China      
Kai Liu (??)                                  1 China      
Kailong Li (???)                              1 China      
Kanneti Sae Han (????????? ???????)           1 France     
Kian Barry                                    1 USA        
Kit Clement                                   1 USA        
Kristian Muggerud                             1 Norway     
Laetitia Lemoine                              1 France     
Lars Van den broeck                           1 Belgium    
Lars Vennike Nielsson                         1 Denmark    
Loïc Petit                                    1 France     
Lorenzo Vigani Poli                           1 Italy      
Louis Sarthou                                 1 France     
?ukasz Cichecki                               1 Poland     
Maarten Smit                                  1 Netherlands
Maciej Dura?ski                               1 Poland     
Marcin Jakubowski                             1 Poland     
Marcin Zalewski                               1 Poland     
Mariusz Wi?niewski                            1 Poland     
Marwin-Peter Kurth                            1 Germany    
Matt DiPalma                                  1 USA        
Matteo Provasi                                1 Italy      
Maxim Novikov                                 1 Russia     
Michael Gottlieb                              1 USA        
Michael Nguyen                                1 USA        
Michael Perkins                               1 USA        
Micha? Matczak                                1 Poland     
Mike Kotch                                    1 USA        
Morten Arborg                                 1 Norway     
Muhammad Jihan Khalilurrahman                 1 Indonesia  
Neel Shah                                     1 Canada     
Nicola Giordani                               1 Italy      
Nicolò Simone                                 1 Italy      
Niko Ronkainen                                1 Finland    
Niño Francis Reyes                            1 Philippines
Oscar Roth Andersen                           1 Denmark    
Paolo Girotti                                 1 Italy      
Paolo Moriello                                1 Italy      
Pawe? W?oszek                                 1 Poland     
Phil Thomas                                   1 USA        
Piti Pichedpan (???? ???????????)             1 Thailand   
Przemys?aw Kaleta                             1 Poland     
Quentin Lefebvre                              1 France     
Rashdaleena Athiefa Abdul Rashid              1 Malaysia   
Rémi Esturoune                                1 France     
Robert Yau                                    1 United King
Rongjin Huang (???)                           1 China      
Sei Sugama (???)                              1 Japan      
Sergey Ryabko                                 1 Russia     
Sergi Sabat                                   1 Spain      
Shuto Ueno (????)                             1 Japan      
Sixuan Lou (???)                              1 China      
S?awomir Kapka                                1 Poland     
Sukesh Subaharan                              1 India      
Syuhei Omura (????)                           1 Japan      
Thomas Watiotienne                            1 France     
Tim Major                                     1 Australia  
Ting Sheng Bao Yang                           1 Spain      
Tomasz Kaczorowski                            1 Poland     
Tomasz Kie?basa                               1 Poland     
Tse-Kan Lin (???)                             1 Taiwan     
Uriel Gayosso Ruiz                            1 Mexico     
Vegard Seim Karstang                          1 Norway     
Vicente Albíter Alpízar                       1 Mexico     
Vidar Klungre                                 1 Norway     
Vincent Hartanto Utomo                        1 Indonesia  
Vincent Sheu                                  1 USA        
Vishal Harpalani                              1 USA        
Walker Welch                                  1 USA        
Wataru Hashimura (???)                        1 Japan      
Weimin Fang (???)                             1 China      
Weston Mizumoto                               1 USA        
Wonder Dygico                                 1 Philippines
Yan-Hung Lai (???)                            1 Taiwan     
Yinqin Li (???)                               1 China      
Yuhei Takagi (????)                           1 Japan      
Yui Tomita (????)                             1 Japan      
Yunsu Nam (???)                               1 Korea      
Zhou Yichen (???)                             1 China
```



By Country

```
USA                      134
Australia                 54
Poland                    43
China                     39
Canada                    35
```



Spoiler: The rest





```
Netherlands               27
France                    23
Germany                   18
Hungary                   16
Japan                     16
Spain                     15
Italy                     12
Sweden                    10
Thailand                  10
Indonesia                  9
Russia                     9
United Kingdom             9
Philippines                8
Brazil                     5
Denmark                    5
Korea                      5
Mexico                     5
Norway                     5
Chile                      3
Taiwan                     3
Ukraine                    2
Belgium                    1
Finland                    1
India                      1
Malaysia                   1
Portugal                   1
```


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 14, 2013)

Have there been any comps without only one event? If so which event? (I'm guessing multi or fmc)


----------



## JasonK (Jun 14, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Have there been any comps without only one event? If so which event? (I'm guessing multi or fmc)



I would imagine there's been quite a few, but off the top of my head Australian Nationals 2012 had everything except feet.


----------



## kcl (Jun 14, 2013)

TMOY said:


> In my 2^3 average at Worlds 2011, all three counting times were 6.06. The average was not very hard to compute



That's just plain awesome.


----------



## RCTACameron (Jun 14, 2013)

Lid said:


> I found 525 sub2 singles done by 226 persons:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Post
> ...



Wow, that's cool that I'm equal second.  And that Australia is second in the countries, only to the US which is so much bigger.

I can't do queries or anything but I might as well add a hand generated list of most appearances in the 2x2 top 100 average results:



Spoiler: People





```
Rank  Name                        Country      Appearances
1     Christopher Olson           USA          15
1     Cameron Stollery            Australia    15
3     Feliks Zemdegs              Australia    10
4     Michal Pleskowicz           Poland       6
4     Justin Jaffray              Canada       6
4     Rowe Hessler                USA          6
7     Yinghao Wang                China        5
8     Carlos Méndez García-BarrosoSpain        4
8     Mats Valk                   Netherlands  4
8     Edward Lin                  USA          4
8     Bill Wang                   Canada       4
11    Zhou Yichen                 China        3
12    Gabriel Dechichi Barbar     Brazil       2
12    Qingbin Chen                China        2
12    Yu Nakajima                 Japan        2
12    	Lee Kyeong-Sub            Korea        2
12    Bence Barát                 Hungary      2
12    Cornelius Dieckmann         Netherlands  2
17    Dan Cohen                   USA          1
17    Ben Whitmore                UK           1
17    Milán Baticz                Hungary      1
17    John Brechon                USA          1
17    Andy Smith                  USA          1
17    Nipat Charoenpholphant      Thailand     1
17    Jayden McNeil               Australia    1
```






Spoiler: Countries





```
Rank  Country      Appearances
1     USA          28
2     Australia    26
3     Canada       10
3     China        10
5     Poland       6
6     Netherlands  6
7     Spain        4
8     Hungary      3
9     Brazil       2
9     Japan        2
9     Korea        2
12    UK           1
12    Thailand     1
```




Grr Australia is so close to #1. :/

It's amazing that 45% of the top 100 results are by just 3 people, and 54% are by just 2 countries.



Spoiler



Yeah, I basically did this because I knew me and Australia would be around the top. 



Edit: Can someone please make a list of top 1 or top 3 podiums for every event? So like this but with all events.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 14, 2013)

RCTACameron said:


> It's amazing that 45% of the top 100 results are by just 3 people, and 54% are by just 2 countries.



Without even reading anything about the topic at hand, I am going to make a wild guess:
Australia and NL
Faz, Mats+Erik

(coincidentally they both have roughly the same amount of people living there)


----------



## EMI (Jun 14, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Have there been any comps without only one event? If so which event? (I'm guessing multi or fmc)



Propably quite many. Everything except feet is relatively common I guess.


----------



## Username (Jun 14, 2013)

AvGalen said:


> Without even reading anything about the topic at hand, I am going to make a wild guess:
> Australia and NL
> Faz, Mats+Erik
> 
> (coincidentally they both have roughly the same amount of people living there)



It's about 2x2: USA (Chris) and Australia (Faz, Cameron)


----------



## Geert (Jun 14, 2013)

I would like to see a list of competitors who could/would have witnessed the most world records.
(not taking into account that some comps are 2/3 days and someone may have only been to the comp for example on Sunday when the WR was set on Saturday)

I don't know if it's possible to exclude the person the set the WR, else Faz would probably be first place


----------



## Stefan (Jun 14, 2013)

Geert said:


> I would like to see a list of competitors who could/would have witnessed the most world records.
> (not taking into account that some comps are 2/3 days and someone may have only been to the comp for example on Sunday when the WR was set on Saturday)
> 
> I don't know if it's possible to exclude the person the set the WR, else Faz would probably be first place



Top 100 (and Faz is 63rd place):
(whoa, after Lars the next six are from the Netherlands)

```
238 Lars Vandenbergh
230 Ton Dennenbroek
210 Ron van Bruchem
164 Arnaud van Galen
158 Jaap Scherphuis
154 Erik Akkersdijk
148 Joël van Noort
134 Bob Burton
130 Clément Gallet
130 Chris Hardwick
128 István Kocza
124 Anders Larsson
116 Frédérick Badie
114 Shotaro Makisumi (?????)
114 Dan Harris
110 Milán Baticz
108 Stefan Pochmann
106 Edouard Chambon
106 Shelley Chang
104 Lars Petrus
102 Leyan Lo
102 Frank Morris
102 Maria Oey
100 Jasmine Lee
 96 Adam Zamora
 92 Jean-Louis Mathieu
 92 Rama Temmink
 92 Olivér Nagy
 90 Gilles van den Peereboom
 88 Gunnar Krig
 86 Guus Razoux Schultz
 86 Peter Jansen
 84 Kåre Krig
 84 Tyson Mao (???)
 82 Joey Gouly
 80 Rune Wesström
 80 Zbigniew Zborowski
 78 Arjan Bosse
 76 Tomasz Zolnowski
 76 Henrik Buus Aagaard
 76 François Courtès
 74 Olivér Perge
 74 Hans van der Zijden
 74 Dror Vomberg
 74 Gábor Szabó
 72 Oliver Wolff
 72 Ian Winokur
 70 Tim Reynolds
 70 Doug Li
 70 Máté Horváth
 68 Bertalan Bodor
 68 Ryan Patricio
 68 Koen Heltzel
 68 Alexander Ooms
 66 Keith Sauer
 66 Bence Barát
 66 Tommy Gustavsson
 64 Mátyás Kuti
 64 Masayuki Akimoto (????)
 64 Mats Valk
 62 Peter Still
 62 Brent Morgan
 60 Feliks Zemdegs
 60 Sébastien Auroux
 60 Michael Grimsley
 58 Jason Baum
 58 Markus Pirzer
 58 Pawel Wloszek
 58 Richard Patterson
 56 Dave Campbell
 56 Róbert Örkényi
 56 Sinpei Araki (????)
 56 Dan Dzoan
 54 Tim McMahon
 54 Sanio Kasumovic
 54 Tim Major
 54 Cameron Stollery
 54 Thibaut Jacquinot
 54 Zane Carney
 54 Wiktoria Zborowska
 52 Kirstine Buus Aagaard
 52 Fumiki Koseki (????)
 52 Ernesto Fernández Regueira
 52 Yumu Tabuchi (????)
 52 Dániel Varga
 52 Michel Hop
 52 Andy Camann
 52 Takao Hashimoto (????)
 52 Chris Krueger
 52 Braden Helmer
 52 Breandan Vallance
 50 Clancy Cochran
 50 Michal Halczuk
 50 Oscar Roth Andersen
 50 Jon Morris
 50 Joe Allen
 50 Lukasz Cialon
 50 Hanneke Rijks
 48 Michal Robaczyk
 48 Brúnó Bereczki

SELECT sum(wrs) witnessed, personName FROM

(SELECT * FROM (SELECT competitionId, sum(if(regionalSingleRecord='WR',1,0)+if(regionalSingleRecord='WR',1,0)) wrs FROM Results GROUP BY competitionId) tmp WHERE wrs) a,
(SELECT distinct personName, personId, competitionId FROM Results) b

WHERE a.competitionId=b.competitionId
GROUP BY personId
ORDER BY witnessed desc
LIMIT 100
```


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Jun 14, 2013)

Could someone make a ranking for the total of official solves ever done (by persons)? (we have that just by year in the WCA statistics)
Thanks! 

EDIT:


Stefan said:


> Top 100 (and Faz is 63rd place):
> (whoa, after Lars the next six are from the Netherlands)
> 
> ```
> ...


Top-7: a belgian ans 6 dutch people. We know were we have to travel to see WR  (well, we already knew, but this is quite impressive with this stat)


----------



## Ollie (Jun 14, 2013)

Shortest times to *win* Multi BLD?


----------



## JasonK (Jun 14, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Shortest times to *win* Multi BLD?



Someone will probably come up with a list, but after a quick search I'm fairly sure #1 is Moon Bum-Seok, who won the Korean Championship 2010 with 1/2 in 4:24.

EDIT: Just realised I was searching by persons and not results, so that may be wrong :fp


----------



## Sebastien (Jun 14, 2013)

Hippolyte!!! said:


> Could someone make a ranking for the total of official solves ever done (by persons)? (we have that just by year in the WCA statistics)
> Thanks!



ARGH! Why couldn't you just wait until the end of this month? 

Here is the current Top 100:


```
1.	Erik Akkersdijk	6609
2.	Sébastien Auroux	6591
3.	Arnaud van Galen	5892
4.	Clément Gallet	5695
5.	François Courtès	5683
6.	Lars Vandenbergh	4360
7.	Tim Reynolds	4284
8.	Ron van Bruchem	4204
9.	Bence Barát	3904
10.	Bob Burton	3676
11.	Milán Baticz	3532
12.	Jan Bentlage	3356
13.	Dániel Varga	3349
14.	Rowe Hessler	3296
15.	Henrik Buus Aagaard	3248
16.	Dan Cohen	3228
17.	Mats Valk	3170
18.	Joey Gouly	3152
19.	Gunnar Krig	2710
20.	Tomasz Żołnowski	2594
21.	Marcin Jakubowski	2589
22.	Kian Barry	2560
23.	Olivér Perge	2452
24.	Piotr Michał Padlewski	2428
25.	Lorenzo Vigani Poli	2421
26.	Zoé de Moffarts	2325
27.	Ton Dennenbroek	2285
28.	Justin Jaffray	2260
29.	Gaël Dusser	2250
30.	Yu Nakajima (中島悠)	2245
31.	Nobuaki Suga (菅信昭)	2203
32.	Jakub Cabaj	2190
33.	Daniel Sheppard	2184
34.	Filippo Brancaleoni	2172
35.	Michael Röhrer	2119
36.	Niklas Spies	2041
37.	Simon Westlund	2029
38.	Dan Dzoan	2021
39.	Rafael Werneck Cinoto	2019
40.	Cornelius Dieckmann	2011
41.	Brúnó Bereczki	2009
42.	Jeremy Fleischman	1991
43.	Björn Korbanka	1990
44.	Lucas Garron	1981
45.	Michał Pleskowicz	1978
46.	Michał Halczuk	1968
47.	Devin Corr-Robinett	1966
48.	Nora Christ	1950
49.	Ting Sheng Bao Yang	1949
50.	Maarten Smit	1938
51.	Kanneti Sae Han (คันธ์เนตี แซ่ห่าน)	1930
52.	István Kocza	1929
53.	Oscar Roth Andersen	1922
54.	Piotr Kózka	1905
55.	John Brechon	1886
56.	Paolo Moriello	1864
57.	Timothy Sun	1835
58.	Laetitia Lemoine	1833
59.	Philippe Virouleau	1767
60.	Breandan Vallance	1760
61.	Javier Tirado Ortiz	1722
62.	Fabian Auroux	1708
63.	Syuhei Omura (大村周平)	1700
64.	Kamil Zieliński	1689
65.	Hippolyte Moreau	1686
66.	Moritz Karl	1680
67.	Sanio Kasumovic	1677
68.	Geert Bicler	1662
69.	Dave Campbell	1648
70.	Edward Lin	1622
71.	Fumiki Koseki (古関章記)	1610
72.	Michael Young	1608
73.	Mike Hughey	1598
74.	Sinpei Araki (荒木慎平)	1593
75.	Yohei Oka (岡要平)	1589
76.	Yu Sajima (佐島優)	1574
77.	Adam Zamora	1523
78.	Mariano D'Imperio	1497
79.	Mike Kotch	1487
80.	Chia-Wei Lu (呂家維)	1481
80.	Patrick Jameson	1481
82.	Jaclyn Sawler	1456
83.	Kai Jiptner	1449
84.	Thompson Clarke	1442
85.	Stefan Pochmann	1426
86.	Antoine Piau	1421
86.	Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)	1421
88.	Gavin Nelson	1407
89.	Robert Yau	1402
90.	Frank Severinsen	1394
91.	Eric Limeback	1386
92.	Takayuki Ookusa (大艸尊之)	1381
93.	Corey Sakowski	1380
94.	Pedro Santos Guimarães	1361
95.	Laura Ohrndorf	1360
96.	Lasse Korbanka	1343
97.	Riccardo Simone	1334
98.	Ernie Pulchny	1333
99.	Jens Diewald	1326
100.	Bertalan Bodor	1325
```

Edit: I thought by country might be nice as well. 


```
1.	USA	263964
2.	China	141373
3.	Germany	102668
4.	Poland	75551
5.	France	74524
6.	Japan	61425
7.	Indonesia	53324
8.	Canada	49627
9.	Spain	46114
10.	Hungary	45605
11.	Netherlands	43907
12.	Italy	39821
13.	Brazil	37565
14.	India	29469
15.	Sweden	29337
16.	United Kingdom	28117
17.	Philippines	27564
18.	Taiwan	26166
19.	Russia	24421
20.	Thailand	21363
21.	Denmark	19036
22.	Malaysia	17678
23.	Korea	17489
24.	Chile	17176
25.	Mexico	16393
26.	Belgium	16327
27.	Australia	15296
28.	Austria	13419
29.	Norway	12737
30.	Colombia	11628
31.	Ukraine	9972
32.	Hong Kong	9749
33.	Finland	8976
34.	Iran	8684
35.	Peru	7374
36.	Vietnam	6740
37.	Romania	6640
38.	New Zealand	4434
39.	Slovenia	4262
40.	Switzerland	2968
41.	Singapore	2571
42.	Argentina	2359
43.	Estonia	2229
44.	Portugal	1605
45.	Latvia	1588
46.	Israel	1572
47.	South Africa	1383
48.	Ireland	1192
49.	Serbia	1168
50.	Turkey	1155
51.	Croatia	1106
52.	Iceland	1081
53.	Czech Republic	1038
54.	Macau	1029
55.	Belarus	767
56.	Greece	721
57.	Lithuania	566
58.	Aruba	560
59.	Kazakhstan	463
60.	Bulgaria	440
61.	Belize	390
62.	Slovakia	381
63.	Nigeria	294
64.	Luxembourg	266
65.	Mongolia	200
66.	Armenia	167
67.	Jordan	155
68.	Macedonia	108
69.	Moldova	87
70.	Venezuela	74
70.	Afghanistan	74
72.	Egypt	72
73.	Pakistan	49
73.	Georgia	49
75.	Bosnia and Herzegovina	47
76.	Puerto Rico	41
77.	El Salvador	37
78.	Sri Lanka	35
79.	Lebanon	31
80.	Cote d_Ivoire	28
81.	Morocco	25
82.	United Arab Emirates	19
82.	Tunisia	19
84.	Dominican Republic	16
85.	Cyprus	13
86.	Mauritius	10
86.	Costa Rica	10
88.	Bangladesh	9
89.	Azerbaijan	5
89.	Saudi Arabia	5
89.	Cuba	5
89.	Bolivia	5
93.	Algeria	4
93.	Trinidad and Tobago	4
```


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 14, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Shortest times to *win* Multi BLD?





Spoiler




RankNameCompetitionTimeResult1Moon Bum-SeokKorea Cube Championship 20104:241/22Ville SeppänenFinnish Open 20104:341/23Jorge Castillo MatasValgame Open 20124:511/24Wachirawit ChatwiriyacharoenBangkok 20125:001/25Cornelius DieckmannHamburg Open 20115:062/26Pedro Santos GuimarãesUNESP Open 20095:261/27Feliks ZemdegsAustralian Nationals 20106:072/28Anthony SearleAustin Fall competition 20097:271/29Chester LianMIT Fall 20097:523/310Park Byung-HwaSeoul Cube Championship 20087:592/211Felipe Baldívio FreiresSao Paulo Open 20137:591/212Felipe Baldívio FreiresAmericana Open 20128:131/213Daniel SheppardRapid Dash Open 20128:165/514Simone CiancottiSouth Italian Open 20098:161/215Kim Kyung-Ho 2Suwon Cube Championship 20088:312/216Anthony SearleDallas Open 20098:322/217Daniel GrabskiHaute-Patate Open 20128:362/218Clément GalletDauphine Open 20098:372/219Kim Kyung-Ho 2Cheonan Cube Championship 20088:441/220Erik AkkersdijkMadrid Open 20098:462/2


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 14, 2013)

Hippolyte!!! said:


> Could someone make a ranking for the total of official solves ever done (by persons)? (we have that just by year in the WCA statistics)
> Thanks!
> 
> EDIT:
> Top-7: a belgian ans 6 dutch people. We know were we have to travel to see WR  (well, we already knew, but this is quite impressive with this stat)


No, you would actually have no idea where to travel because those 7 people have travelled all over the world to witness worldrecords in the last 10 years.

Sorry Basti, but you should have DNF'ed just a few less FMC/blind to be on top of that list. Impressive though to do it in so few years.


----------



## ahmfast1 (Jun 14, 2013)

Best 3x3 single for each country ?


----------



## lachose (Jun 14, 2013)

http://worldcubeassociation.org/res...regionId=&years=&show=By+Region&single=Single


----------



## Sebastien (Jun 14, 2013)

AvGalen said:


> Sorry Basti, but you should have DNF'ed just a few less FMC/blind to be on top of that list. Impressive though to do it in so few years.



Don't worry, I don't mind waiting one more month. 

Btw, I don't think I DNF much compared to the average competitor. 

Talking about number of solves I thought this would be nice as well. Top 100 of Solves/competition (for 5 competitions or more):


```
1.	Simon Westlund	88,22
2.	Robert Yau	87,63
3.	Daniel Sheppard	87,36
4.	Chris Wall	83,56
5.	Daniel Wu	83,14
6.	Bence Barát	83,06
7.	Alberto Pérez de Rada Fiol	80,78
8.	Milán Baticz	78,49
9.	Dániel Varga	76,11
10.	Michał Pleskowicz	76,08
11.	Erwan Kohler	75,50
12.	Jakub Kipa	75,10
13.	Carlos Méndez García-Barroso	75,08
14.	Ben Whitmore	74,67
15.	Cornelius Dieckmann	74,48
16.	Matic Omulec	74,14
17.	Sébastien Auroux	74,06
18.	Daniel Grabski	73,90
19.	Wojciech Knott	73,86
20.	Louis Cormier	73,81
21.	Jan Bentlage	72,96
22.	Ramón Dersch	72,33
23.	Alrimar Dias Rocha Sobrinho	71,89
24.	Maarten Smit	71,78
25.	Jure Gregorc	71,64
26.	Feliks Zemdegs	71,39
27.	Fakhri Raihaan	71,17
28.	David Schult	70,80
29.	Marcin Zalewski	70,13
30.	Kai Gabriel	69,75
31.	Ting Sheng Bao Yang	69,61
32.	Erik Akkersdijk	68,84
33.	Chan Chun Hang (陳浚鏗)	68,44
34.	Pablo Nicolás Oshiro Mondoñedo	68,08
35.	Pedro Santos Guimarães	68,05
36.	Vincent Bruns	67,50
37.	David Lim	67,33
38.	Moritz Karl	67,20
38.	Daniel Waldir Rodrigues Rosa	67,20
40.	Gaspard Leleux	67,00
41.	David Woner	66,37
42.	Michael Röhrer	66,22
43.	Hampus Hansson	65,86
44.	Antoine Cantin	65,82
45.	James Molloy	65,73
46.	Rémi Esturoune	65,69
47.	Piotr Michał Padlewski	65,62
48.	Mariano D'Imperio	65,09
49.	Fernando Daniel Hernández Sánchez	65,00
50.	Henrik Buus Aagaard	64,96
51.	Daniel Cano Salgado	64,80
52.	Angga Atrie	64,67
53.	Alexandre Philiponet	64,50
54.	Emanuel Rheinert	63,86
55.	Przemysław Kaleta	63,78
56.	Zhiyang Chen (陈至扬)	63,70
57.	Andreas Pohl	63,62
58.	Nikolay Evdokimov	63,55
59.	Michał Halczuk	63,48
60.	Pablo Grasböck	63,43
61.	Nils Feuer	63,35
62.	Wojciech Szatanowski	62,81
63.	Muhammad Badruddin	62,80
64.	Jakub Cabaj	62,57
64.	Nicolas Mathieu	62,57
66.	Dmitry Kryuzban	62,55
67.	Giovanni Contardi	62,42
68.	Valentin Hoffmann	62,42
69.	Gabriel Dechichi Barbar	62,13
69.	Pierre Bouvier	62,13
71.	Viktor Kalmar	61,67
71.	Thom Barlow	61,67
73.	Kevin Hays	61,63
74.	Gustavo Maysonnave Franck	61,57
75.	Rodrigo Kenji Asato Kobayashi	61,50
76.	Patrick Hetco	61,43
77.	Pablo Aguilar Dominguez	61,33
78.	Auguste Olivry	61,27
79.	Rafael Werneck Cinoto	61,18
80.	Nurym Kudaibergen	61,00
80.	Christian Kaserer	61,00
82.	Pau Vela García	60,90
83.	John Brechon	60,84
84.	José Leonardo Chaparro Prieto	60,83
85.	Bence Hunor Bózsing	60,74
86.	Yannick Richter	60,57
87.	Leon Schmidtchen	60,53
88.	Jonathan Cookmeyer	60,45
89.	Florian Kreyssig	60,44
90.	Kamil Zieliński	60,32
91.	Hippolyte Moreau	60,21
92.	Alejandro Riveiro Rodríguez	60,10
93.	Marco Willems	60,00
94.	Mats Valk	59,81
95.	Ivan Torgashov	59,80
95.	Lucas Wesche	59,80
95.	Allyson Dias de Lima	59,80
98.	Simon Crawford	59,69
99.	Baramee Pookcharoen (บารมี พุกเจริญ)	59,47
100.	Tobias Christlieb	59,42
```


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 15, 2013)

Sebastien, can you restrict that list to the last 5 or 10 competitions attended please? I'm curious


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 15, 2013)

lachose said:


> http://worldcubeassociation.org/res...33®ionId=&years=&show=By+Region&single=Single



kind of ironic how "Cuba" has the slowest NR


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 15, 2013)

Sebastien said:


> Don't worry, I don't mind waiting one more month.
> 
> Btw, I don't think I DNF much compared to the average competitor.
> 
> ...


I was thinking of this stat a couple of days ago actually
loluk


----------



## lachose (Jun 15, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> kind of ironic how "Cuba" has the slowest NR


I'll might sound dumb but why ?


----------



## Stefan (Jun 15, 2013)

lachose said:


> I'll might sound dumb but why ?



"Cuba" ≈ "Cuber"


----------



## Sebastien (Jun 15, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> Sebastien, can you restrict that list to the last 5 or 10 competitions attended please? I'm curious



Don't know how to do this right now, sorry. 

Btw, Top 1 without restricting to at least 5 competitions is Dorian Stein from Germany with 270 solves in 3 competitions: http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011STEI01


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 15, 2013)

Bump on most DNFs per competition and most competitions since starting with at least 1 PB in an event (at each comp)?


----------



## Frubix (Jun 16, 2013)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010AILE01

An Alex with 2 Xs= Alexx


----------



## aceofspades98 (Jun 16, 2013)

Frubix said:


> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010AILE01
> 
> An Alex with 2 Xs= Alexx


He is also better at 5x5 then 4x4.


----------



## LucidCuber (Jun 17, 2013)

How about days with most simultaneous competitions? I've seen a few 7's and I'm sure there have been a few 8's.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 17, 2013)

How many competitions out of all have had no 3x3 round?


----------



## JackJ (Jun 17, 2013)

I'd like to see a list of those with slow PB averages that also have a sub 10 single.


----------



## Username (Jun 17, 2013)

JackJ said:


> I'd like to see a list of those with slow PB averages that also have a sub 10 single.



Maybe biggest and smallest single to average ratio in every event (I want to see 2x2 atleast)


----------



## Lid (Jun 17, 2013)

Looks like the "Age vs Speed" page is gone from the WCA site, anyone know why, cause I'd really wanted a more detailed version of it.



Username said:


> Maybe biggest and smallest single to average ratio in every event (I want to see 2x2 atleast)


I second that, in 2x2 I have avg/single = 1.137 for example.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 17, 2013)

Lid said:


> Looks like the "Age vs Speed" page is gone from the WCA site, anyone know why, cause I'd really wanted a more detailed version of it.



Weird. It was there yesterday.


----------



## Sebastien (Jun 17, 2013)

*fixed formatting*



JackJ said:


> I'd like to see a list of those with slow PB averages that also have a sub 10 single.



Interesting idea! Here is the Top 100:


```
1	16,20	2009JAGI01	Maciek Jagiełło
2	16,16	2011FOYL01	Christian Foyle
3	15,66	2010DUON01	Tuan Nghia Duong
4	15,64	2007CLAE03	Mattias Claesson
5	15,46	2011EBEL01	Frank Ebel
6	15,39	2012MAAL01	Marius Müßler
7	15,18	2008JADE01	Henry Jade
8	14,98	2010LICH03	Chia-Hsin Li (黎佳鑫)
9	14,89	2008MCKE01	Richard McKearney
10	14,80	2009ZAMZ01	Muhammad Za'im Bin Zamzam
11	14,48	2011VAND01	Alex VanderGriend
12	14,35	2010ANDE03	David Andersson
13	14,28	2009ROTA01	Marco Rota
14	14,11	2011NATH01	Marshal Nathan
15	14,07	2011REAU02	Hayden Reaume
16	14,05	2010FLOO01	Boaz Floor
17	14,04	2011HAVL01	Valentin Havlovec
18	14,02	2006SHEU01	Vincent Sheu
18	14,02	2009NATE01	Supakit Nateeraitaiwa (ศุภกิตติ์ นทีรัยโทวะ)
20	14,01	2012GABO01	Julien Gaboriaud
21	13,89	2005CAMP01	Dave Campbell
22	13,87	2006ANDO01	Kouetsu Ando (安藤弘悦)
23	13,86	2011SIMO02	Fabian Simon
24	13,81	2010HOAN06	Le-Thanh Hoang
25	13,76	2010KIKO01	Koo Chun Ki (顧俊祺)
26	13,72	2008IAMO01	Marco Iamonte
27	13,70	2009SUPC01	Anukun Supcharoenkun (อนุกูล ทรัพย์เจริญกุล)
28	13,69	2010LENG01	Daniel Yeo Sian Leng
29	13,68	2012KEJS01	Ottfried Kejs
29	13,68	2009GUGL01	David Gugl
31	13,67	2007THOM02	Phil Thomas
32	13,58	2011MERL01	Davide Merli
33	13,57	2010HAFN01	Sebastian Häfner
34	13,51	2009KIJV01	Prin Kijviwattanakarn (ปริญ กิจวิวัฒนการ)
35	13,50	2010CHAW02	Nathapat Chawawiwat (ณัฐพัชร์ ชววิวรรธน์)
36	13,45	2008AURO01	Sébastien Auroux
37	13,38	2010HYUN01	Kim Tae Hyung (김태형)
38	13,33	2008WAIM01	Mok Mun Wai (莫滿懷)
39	13,27	2009OSTA01	Roman Ostapenko (Роман Остапенко)
40	13,22	2007MOSE02	Jack Moseley
41	13,21	2009MACA01	Matias Macaya
42	13,18	2008MATS03	Kohta Matsumoto (松本滉太)
43	13,16	2011ANIS01	Dmitry Aniskin
44	13,13	2012WOYD01	Mike Woyden
45	13,12	2009SROC01	Marcin Sroczyński
46	13,09	2007SHIR01	Takuma Shirahase (白波瀬拓磨)
46	13,09	2010MICH03	Michael
48	13,08	2009YIMW01	Weragone Yimwilai (วีรากร ยิ้มวิลัย)
49	13,06	2011JOVI01	Vincent Jovian
50	13,05	2010RICH04	Yannick Richter
50	13,05	2010FUGU01	Guanda Fu (符冠达)
52	13,04	2011RECH01	Nick Rech
52	13,04	2008LINS01	Shih-Yao Lin (林詩堯)
54	13,03	2007CERP02	Renan Mondini Cerpe
55	13,01	2012FABR01	Emilien Fabre
56	12,97	2009OKAD01	Yuta Okada (岡田雄太)
57	12,96	2009ARSA01	Riadi Arsandi
58	12,94	2008LIUE01	Edward Liu
59	12,90	2006COLL01	Jimmy Coll
59	12,90	2009ZENG07	Rong Zeng (曾嵘)
61	12,89	2009KIEL01	Tomasz Kiełbasa
62	12,88	2008AUNE01	Deseree Aune
63	12,87	2006MORG01	Błażej Morgała
64	12,86	2008JUKK01	Konsta Jukka
65	12,85	2011JIAN18	Tianzhao Jiang (姜天兆)
66	12,83	2006LINC01	Chia-Leo Lin (林珈樂)
67	12,77	2007JIPT01	Kai Jiptner
68	12,76	2010MANG01	Aldino Mangawing
68	12,76	2007CHRI03	Tobias Christlieb
70	12,74	2007SINT01	Benjamin Sintes
70	12,74	2011LELE01	Gaspard Leleux
72	12,73	2003POCH01	Stefan Pochmann
72	12,73	2007ALEX01	Piotr Alexandrowicz
74	12,72	2009LIUY03	Yiming Liu (刘一鸣)
75	12,69	2010KHIE01	Chan Wai Khiew
76	12,66	2010REZA01	Yahya Reza
77	12,63	2010LOMA01	Malvin Lo
77	12,63	2009TAIV01	Eetu Taivalsaari
79	12,62	2003BRUC01	Ron van Bruchem
80	12,60	2009ROHR01	Michael Röhrer
81	12,59	2010YEPM01	Matthew Yep
82	12,56	2008SZER01	András Szermek
82	12,56	2009MONE01	Rene Ralph Moneza
84	12,55	2007LUJI01	Jia-Hong Lu (陸嘉宏)
84	12,55	2011SALG01	Daniel Cano Salgado
84	12,55	2006CORR01	Devin Corr-Robinett
87	12,54	2009GARC04	Pau Vela García
87	12,54	2011YATS01	Ilya Yatsenko
87	12,54	2010UBAL01	John Edison Ubaldo
87	12,54	2011BOGA01	Anders Bogan
91	12,52	2008YUAN01	Freddie Yuan
91	12,52	2009HIMT01	Tse Shun Him (谢顺谦)
93	12,51	2009HONG04	Preeda Hongpimolmas
93	12,51	2008TROM01	Péter Trombitás
93	12,51	2007LING01	Alexander Lin
96	12,49	2011BAIN01	Nan Bai (柏楠)
97	12,45	2005KWON01	Darren Kwong
97	12,45	2011PENG04	Shiqi Peng (彭世奇)
99	12,43	2012HUAN12	Ping-Yueh Huang (黃品越)
100	12,42	2010ESTU01	Rémi Esturoune
```

I assumed to be in that list as well and indeed I'm number 36.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 17, 2013)

What about fastest people without a sub-x single (for x = 7, 8, 9, 10, say)? (If you wait a few days, I should be near the top for x = 9)


----------



## oranjules (Jun 17, 2013)

Ha, I'm better than you at that


----------



## Evan Liu (Jun 17, 2013)

MTGjumper said:


> (If you wait a few days, I should be near the top for x = 9)





Spoiler





```
Anson Lin 10.00
Yan Jin 10.17
Gomain Ngernseng 10.18
Nguyễn Ngọc Thịnh 10.23
Yueh-Lin Tsai 10.24
(Simon Crawford 10.26)
Nick Stanton 10.28
Muhammad Badruddin 10.29
Tomoya Iida 10.30
Przemysław Kaleta 10.33
Jonathan Hamstad 10.34
Thom Barlow 10.34
Kaijun Lin 10.35
Ken Lin 10.39
Natthaphat Mahtani 10.42
Patricia Li 10.49
Valentin Hoffmann 10.49
Lee Jin-Hyung 10.50
Woo Jin Kim 10.55
Forte Shinko 10.56
SeungWook Eun 10.56
Yu Byeong-Seon 10.56
Jules Desjardin 10.57
Adam Polkowski 10.59
Yongting You 10.59
Jiaxi Wang 10.69
Mohamad Azraei 10.72
Tommaso Zoffoli 10.72
Zhenzhong Huang 10.74
Alexey Polyashov 10.75
Austin Reed 10.75
Rama Temmink 10.77
Yuhei Takagi 10.77
Hsuan Chang 10.78
Heo Chang-Hoe 10.79
Jorge Castillo Matas 10.79
Mitchell Lane 10.79
Weston Mizumoto 10.79
Dharmesh Shahu 10.83
Mitchell Stern 10.84
Andres Flügel 10.87
Apidet Lothanakit 10.87
Moe Nakano 10.88
Evan Liu 10.89
José Leonardo Chaparro Prieto 10.92
(Dmitry Zvyagintsev 10.93)
Kamaru-Deen Lawal 10.93
Christian Dirks 10.95
Nathaniel Knopf 10.95
Everett Kelly 10.97
Shuang Chen 10.97
Meng'an Pu 10.98
Ville Seppänen 10.99
```



These are all the people with a 10.xx average but no sub-9 single. All the 9.xx average people have a sub-9 single (I checked), so this list is in fact all the "fastest" people. Two people are in parentheses since their results are on cubecomps but have not been made official yet.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 17, 2013)

*FM Stats!*

Hope you have fun reading! I did most of this 10 days ago, so that's when the database export is from.

4665 out of 7872 attempts (not counting DNS) have been successful. This is 59.3%. The rest are DNFs of course.

The mean solve is 42.43
The median solve is 41

Average result for 1st place: 32.63	
Average result for 2nd place: 36.41	
Average result for 3rd place: 38.91	

*Top 10 people ranked by Mean solve* (min 5 attempts)


Spoiler




RankNameAttemptsSolvesDNFsMean solve1Daniel Sheppard2118330.442Sébastien Auroux108842430.653Erik Jernqvist137630.714Teemu Tiinanen1910930.95Steven Xu55031.26Tomoaki Okayama3029131.247Yu Nakajima139431.568Moritz Karl107331.869Marcel Peters171073210Grzegorz Luczyna2013732.15



*Top 10 people ranked by Median Attempt* (min 5 attempts)
I kind of prefer this ranking because it takes account of DNFs too (i.e. you can't just submit really good results to lower your mean) 


Spoiler




RankNameAttemptsSolvesDNFsMedian Attempt1Tomoaki Okayama3029130.52=Sébastien Auroux1088424312=Daniel Sheppard21183314=Chris Hardwick660324=Steven Xu550324=Shuang Chen13130327=Tim Reynolds29227337=Yu Nakajima1394337=Feliks Zemdegs550337=Erik Jernqvist137633



*Most attempts*


Spoiler




RankNameCountryAttempts1Sébastien AurouxGermany1082François CourtèsFrance923Erik AkkersdijkNetherlands914Clément GalletFrance895Arnaud van GalenNetherlands816Lars VandenberghBelgium527Ron van BruchemNetherlands508Jan BentlageGermany479Javier Cabezuelo SánchezSpain4610István KoczaHungary38



*Most attempts without a DNF*


Spoiler




RankNameCountryAttemptsSolves1Bob BurtonUSA30302Maarten SmitNetherlands26263Piotr KózkaPoland24244Simon WestlundSweden18185Shuang ChenChina13136Timothy SunUSA11117=Zbigniew ZborowskiPoland10107=Mateusz KurekPoland10107=Riadi ArsandiIndonesia101010Rowe HesslerUSA99



*Most attempts without a solve* 


Spoiler




RankNameCountryAttemptsSolves1Elisabet Delgado MasSpain1202Aki KunikoshiJapan703Henrik KragDenmark704Suchakree LadavarnThailand605Luis Javier Iáñez ParejaSpain606Ethan CrislipUSA607Leonid TimonineRussia408Antonie PaterakisGreece409=28 people30



*Irontwig's request* 


Spoiler






irontwig said:


> This could be a little bit tricky:
> Official FMC results; if you have done <10n attempts you're ranked according to your nth best solve. I.e. 1-9 attempts: best solve, 10-19 second best solve, 20-29 third best solve...



RankNameAttemptsnnth Best Solve1Jimmy Coll71222Joon Cha11253=Robert Yau71263=Sergey Ryabko91264=Sébastien Auroux10810274=Tomoaki Okayama304274=Daniel Sheppard213274=Tim Reynolds293274=Marcel Peters172274=Teemu Tiinanen192274=Claudio Muller31274=Steven Xu51274=Dmitry Karyakin51274=Quentin Savard61274=Michael Young71274=Fang Qin81274=David Woner81274=Jakob Kogler81274=Stephen Adhisaputra9127



*Top 10 countries ranked by Mean solve* (min 20 attempts) 


Spoiler




RankCountrySolvesMean Solve1Finland4438.142Netherlands31639.473France47940.274Denmark8441.265Thailand5741.36Hungary26141.477United Kingdom10941.618Japan22341.749Sweden16141.8510Germany53141.93



*Top 10 countries ranked by Success Rate* (min 20 attempts) 


Spoiler




RankCountryAttemptsSolvesSuccess Rate1Australia292275.68%2Taiwan322475.00%3Korea241875.00%4Malaysia231773.91%5Romania453373.33%6United Kingdom16610965.66%7Poland55736264.99%8Indonesia25216364.68%9USA73947063.60%10Canada573663.16%



*Top 10 countries ranked by Median attempt* (min 20 attempts) 


Spoiler




RankNameAttemptsSolvesDNFsMedian Attempt1Taiwan32248452=France817479338472=Australia29227474Finland76443247.55=USA739470269485=Netherlands552316236485=United Kingdom16610957488=Poland557362195498=Hungary429261168498=Japan354223131498=Sweden265161104498=Romania45331249



*Top 10 podiums* 


Spoiler




RankCompetition1st2nd3rdSum1BW Open 2013212627742Saarland Open 2012242529783=United States Rubik's Cube Championships 2010242728793=Czech Open 2012202930793=Velbert Open 2013262627793=Berlin Open 2013232828797=German Open 2013232730807=Weston-super-Mare 2012262727809=Dutch Nationals 2010242631819=Twente Open 201225263081



4 competitions had the whole podium on the same result:
German Open 2011 (33), German Open 2010 (33), Nanjing Autumn 2011 (36), Munich Open 2010 (39)

4 people have missed the podium with a sub-30 solve:
Sam Boyles (USNationals2010 - 29 moves), Erik Akkersdijk (VelbertOpen2013 - 29), Linus Fresz (BWOpen2013 - 29), Andreas Pohl (BerlinOpen2013 - 29)


----------



## Stefan (Jun 17, 2013)

Lid said:


> Looks like the "Age vs Speed" page is gone from the WCA site, anyone know why



Some people don't like them so they changed the regulations so that birth dates are now considered confidential information and then now they deleted all age statistics because of it (the top 10 youngest/oldest solvers we had here as well).


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jun 17, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Some people* don't like them* so they changed the regulations so that birth dates are now considered confidential information and then now they deleted all age statistics because of it (the top 10 youngest/oldest solvers we had here as well).




Why they don't like them Stefan? do you have any idea?

I don't understand why people so shy to tell the truth about her or his age? 

Sorry if I'm wrong


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 17, 2013)

can you do worst podiums for each event?


----------



## Lid (Jun 17, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Some people don't like them so they changed the regulations so that birth dates are now considered confidential information and then now they deleted all age statistics because of it (the top 10 youngest/oldest solvers we had here as well).



Could you just have the diagrams as before, but without any names? That shoudn't bother anyone imo.


----------



## AlexMaass (Jun 17, 2013)

Can you do number of people who have had at least one WR, CR or NR?


----------



## Stefan (Jun 17, 2013)

Crazycubemom said:


> I don't understand why people so shy to tell the truth about her or his age?



Nah, wasn't the people in those statistics. I never heard of anyone complaining because of themselves. I only heard people being proud of being on those lists or wishing they were on them (me as well, I once got very close to having the best 3x3 average for my age). And of course for years the regulations explicitly excluded birth date from being confidential, so all competitors kinda explicitly agreed to them being used publicly, but apparently that doesn't matter.



Lid said:


> Could you just have the diagrams as before, but without any names? That shoudn't bother anyone imo.



One could still reverse engineer at least the approximate ages of the world record holders, so... no. Otherwise I would've expected the guys to already just remove the list of names on that page rather than the entire page. No, all birth date related stuff is categorically off the table now. I think I'm not even allowed to tell you the average age of all competitors.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jun 17, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Nah, wasn't the people in those statistics. I never heard of anyone complaining because of themselves. I only heard people being proud of being on those lists or wishing they were on them *(me as well, I once got very close to having the best 3x3 average for my age).* And of course for years the regulations explicitly excluded birth date from being confidential, so all competitors kinda explicitly agreed to them being used publicly, but apparently that doesn't matter
> 
> 
> Means: You still have the time to get The Best 3x3 average for your age. Keep on practice Stefan
> Sorry I'm weird


----------



## CarlBrannen (Jun 18, 2013)

On the age vs speed thing, this is pretty much the only reason I speed cube. I can see privacy concerns being important.

I suppose we can use "age groups" as is done in other sports. For example, here are the current outdoor track records for men and women, by age group and distance:

http://www.world-masters-athletics.org/records/outdoor-men

http://www.world-masters-athletics.org/records/outdoor-women

For example, Ronald Taylor has the outdoor record for the 100m in men 60 and older.

By the way, if you're curious about what we're talking about here (but can't see it because the page has been deleted), you can use the "way back" tool to show the WCA record for "age vs speed" as it appeared in May 2013:
http://web.archive.org/web/20130512...ssociation.org/results/misc/age_vs_speed.html


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 18, 2013)

My dad is going to be heartbroken. His goal has been to be one of the top 10 oldest BLD solvers.

EDIT: He's not heartbroken.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 18, 2013)

I will miss those stats. ("Silly lists", as Mats Bergsten called them.) I was really working hard to try to get on the age vs. speed 3x3x3 list, even if it did seem almost hopeless to ever surpass Ton - I was at least going to try!


----------



## lucascube (Jun 18, 2013)

Awwww bummer. I will miss Age vs. Speed. I really enjoyed breaking records qualified by age. I was looking forward to seeing my recent 7.77 stack up in the Single column.


----------



## Ton (Jun 18, 2013)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAh , that was my only award , this list was my motivator , silly to remove I am willing to take up the task to generate this list if it is the amount of work to make the list. These stats is my only list where I am relative nr 1 of the world.

btw it is silly to have age as a confidential issue , what is confidential ? Main cubers are already on a wiki page with age , age is a give away at competitions . No one believe me when I say I am 18


----------



## TMOY (Jun 18, 2013)

From what I understand, there was a problem with some parents pushing up their young children to get into the list as youngest solvers. But of course this doesn't apply to old cubers like us, IMHO at least the age of people over 18 should remain public.

I will miss those silly stats too. I didn't expect to beat Ron for 3^3, but I was already in the 3BLD and 2^3 average charts (yes, you old guys all suck at 2^3 ) and was hoping to make a few more (6^3, 7^3, 4BLD and maybe 5BLD)


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jun 18, 2013)

Honestly I never seen that List :/ 

Stefan, can you tell me about 49+ woman faster than me? I'm just curious  Thank you.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 18, 2013)

Ton said:


> I am willing to take up the task to generate this list if it is the amount of work to make the list.



It was fully automated, no human work necessary.



Crazycubemom said:


> Stefan, can you tell me about 49+ woman faster than me?



I'm afraid that might violate the _"no public statistics about competitor ages. Sorry, Stefan"_ instruction I've been given (though to be honest, I'm a little bit using that as an excuse, cause your request would take me a little time and I should be doing my homework and other stuff).


----------



## Username (Jun 18, 2013)

smallest single to average ratio on 2x2?


----------



## LucidCuber (Jun 18, 2013)

Does anyone know which day has had the most competitions?


----------



## Mollerz (Jun 18, 2013)

LucidCuber said:


> Does anyone know which day has had the most competitions?



Saturday


----------



## Renslay (Jun 18, 2013)

What is the Top-20 list of the fastest women (by 3x3 averages)?


----------



## LucidCuber (Jun 18, 2013)

Mollerz said:


> Saturday



I meant which date  I've seen a few days with 8 simultaneous competitions but I'm sure there must have been a day with more.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 18, 2013)

Renslay said:


> What is the Top-20 list of the fastest women (by 3x3 averages)?



#1: Emily Wang: 9.84
#2: Patricia Li: 10.49

Just my guess though.


----------



## Evan Liu (Jun 18, 2013)

Renslay said:


> What is the Top-20 list of the fastest women (by 3x3 averages)?


iwca.jp is a pretty cool site that allows for ranking by gender. Other than that it's basically a mobile-optimized version of the WCA site.
Here's the link for your specific request: http://iwca.jp/ranking/average?eventId=333&region=World&years=0&gender=Female&type=1&average=


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 18, 2013)

Which 3x3 averages have yet to be obtained, say between 8 and 20 seconds?


----------



## Kit Clement (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm curious to see the slowest 3x3x3 solvers with a BLD success.


----------



## irontwig (Jun 19, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> *Top 10 people ranked by Mean solve* (min 5 attempts)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



lol, dnfing like a mofo ftw



kinch2002 said:


> *Top 10 people ranked by Median Attempt* (min 5 attempts)
> I kind of prefer this ranking because it takes account of DNFs too (i.e. you can't just submit really good results to lower your mean)
> 
> 
> ...



How did I even get on to this list with my barely existent median?



kinch2002 said:


> *Irontwig's request*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Thought that this would "make more sense", ah well. Anyone know if Joon Cha is genuinly good at fmc or if he just got lucky? 



kinch2002 said:


> *Top 10 podiums*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



This is a dodgy imo, due to the different number of attempts.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 19, 2013)

kippy33 said:


> I'm curious to see the slowest 3x3x3 solvers with a BLD success.



http://worldcubeassociation.org/res...gionId=&years=&show=All+Persons&single=Single
Scroll to the bottom.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 19, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> kippy33 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm curious to see the slowest 3x3x3 solvers with a BLD success.
> ...



No, I think he meant slowest 3x3x3 *speed*solvers with a BLD success. After my first competition, I was probably fairly high on that list.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 19, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> No, I think he meant slowest 3x3x3 *speed*solvers with a BLD success. After my first competition, I was probably fairly high on that list.



Ohh. Ok. Sorry.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 19, 2013)

Are there any cubers who have a funky FMC on there WCA profile?
Example:
Comp #1: FMC 50
Comp #2: FMC 35
Comp #3: FMC 60


----------



## Ollie (Jun 19, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Are there any cubers who have a funky FMC on there WCA profile?
> Example:
> Comp #1: FMC 50
> Comp #2: FMC 35
> Comp #3: FMC 60



Where to begin with this...

My Q: the most accurate Multi BLD solvers? Should've asked this the other day, apologies


----------



## Renslay (Jun 19, 2013)

Evan Liu said:


> iwca.jp is a pretty cool site that allows for ranking by gender. Other than that it's basically a mobile-optimized version of the WCA site.
> Here's the link for your specific request: http://iwca.jp/ranking/average?eventId=333®ion=World&years=0&gender=Female&type=1&average=



Thank you! I did not know about tht page, but it seems useful indeed.


----------



## Worms (Jun 20, 2013)

I saw this: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?13599-The-FMC-thread&p=843291&viewfull=1#post843291

And I have a question:
¿Who are good people in FM but worst in 3x3?

Anything like: (Best average 3x3)/(Best FM)


----------



## KongShou (Jun 20, 2013)

What were the official wr for magic and master magic? And who set them? before the event was canceled?


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 20, 2013)

KongShou said:


> What were the official wr for magic and master magic? And who set them? before the event was canceled?



IIRC
Magic: 0.69 and 0.77 by Yuxuan something
MMagic: 1.66 by Yuxuan guy and 1.75 by Ernie Pulchny


----------



## lachose (Jun 20, 2013)

Yuxuan Wang


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 23, 2013)

So,there were very close finishes in OH finals at DSO' 13,just difference of centiseconds between 1st and 2nd,and 2nd and 3rd.

http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=211&cat=13&rnd=2

I would like to see a list of closest finishes ever arranged in order for all the events in the world.Both for between 1st and 2nd place,and between 2nd and 3rd place.
Would like to see a list of it country-wise too.Thanks


----------



## cubizh (Jun 23, 2013)

I know this is a lot to ask but since we are two months away from the 10 year anniversary of the 2003 World Championship, which was the first official competition (aside from the 1982 WC), it would be interesting to see the evolution of the # of competitors throughout these 10 years of WCA, with a chart illustrating it.
Ideally, it would be nice to have it monthly based, but that would require 12*10 values on the XX axis, so it would be a big line chart, but still it would be interesting to see how the number of registered competitors has evolved since WCA's inception.


----------



## TDM (Jun 23, 2013)

ilikecubing said:


> I would like to see a list of closest finishes ever arranged in order for all the events in the world.Both for between 1st and 2nd place,and between 2nd and 3rd place.


From earlier in the thread:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?top3=Top+3&competitionId=BandungOpen2011


----------



## LucidCuber (Jun 23, 2013)

Just in case anyone else was interested, I've found that April 6th 2013 was the day with most simultaneous competitions, at 11


----------



## cubesonfire (Jun 25, 2013)

i am the only one with the first name udit.... heh heh


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 25, 2013)

Most common first name, last name, and full name?


----------



## Kit Clement (Jun 25, 2013)

kippy33 said:


> I'm curious to see the slowest 3x3x3 solvers with a BLD success.



Decided to take this into my own hands. I'm not experienced with SQL so I used R instead.


```
wca = read.csv("wca export.csv")
blind = wca[wca$eventId == "333bf",]

blindsmall = blind[,c(5, 7)] #name and best time, BLD
successes = blindsmall[blindsmall$best != -1,] #eliminate DNF averages
success = as.character(unique(successes$person)) #create a unique list of names
loopnum = length(success) #number used in for loop later

speed = wca[wca$eventId == "333",6:7] #name and average, speed
speed = speed[speed$average > 0,] #eliminate DNF/empty values

vec = 0 #placeholder variable
for (i in 1:loopnum) { 
  res = speed[speed$person == success[i],] #table of 3x3x3 averages for blindsolver i
  vec[i] = min(res$average) #takes the best 3x3x3 average
}

output = data.frame(name=success, time=vec) #arranges the two vectors of names and best 3x3x3 averages together
output2 = output[is.finite(output$time),] #Inf was result for blindsolvers with no 3x3x3 average
output3 = output2[order(-output2$time),] #order from highest to lowest
```

And here's the top 100. Names with special characters didn't translate well.

```
name time
1                                      Walter Antonio Monti 8974
2                                             Hritik Shukla 8595
3                           Hideaki Tomoyori (å‹å¯„è‹±å“²) 5841
4                                               Phil Hamory 5636
5                                             Javier Santos 5631
6                                    Hualei Gao (é«˜åŽç£Š) 5425
7                                             Eszter SzabÃ³ 5351
8                                             Tharun Suresh 4945
9        Oleksii Bessonov (ÐžÐ»ÐµÐºÑÑ–Ð¹ Ð‘ÐµÑÑÐ¾Ð½Ð¾Ð²) 4595
10                                JuliÃ¡n GonzÃ¡lez Acevedo 4569
11     Mark Polinkovsky (ÐœÐ°Ñ€Ðº ÐŸÐ¾Ð»Ð¸Ð½ÐºÐ¾Ð²ÑÐºÐ¸Ð¹) 4544
12                                            Amish Thakkar 4502
13                                             Ã‰rik Amorim 4496
14                                   Abhijitharam Tadepalli 4474
15                                           Julia Connelly 4435
16                                            Oky Markianto 4349
17                                          Aygul Tlyavsina 4219
18                                            Alvin Raditya 4218
19                                            Gaston MuÃ±oz 4196
20                                       Jin Zhang (ç«*ç‘¾) 4167
21                           LaÃ*s Azevedo Martins da Silva 4084
22                        Tertuliano Carneiro de Souza Neto 4083
23                                          Zacharie Cortes 4077
24                                          Xin Lu (é¹¿é‘«) 4070
25                                        FrÃ©dÃ©ric Giguet 4066
26                                         Varun Karandikar 3949
27                                           Mukunth Suresh 3938
28                                           Yann Leenhardt 3937
29                                             Douwe Wermer 3934
30                                            Bruce Norskog 3908
31                                         Martin MarÃ©chal 3860
32                                     Khoirudin Ubaidillah 3851
33                                            Ahmad Muhajir 3796
34                                          Antoine Tonnoir 3781
35                                         Yang Hu (èƒ¡æ‰¬) 3688
36                                        Robert D. Johnson 3686
37                                           Zulfikar Karim 3627
38                                             Gilles Cayol 3601
39                                 Yijing Liang (æ¢è¯‘é™) 3599
40                                          Nicolas Renault 3578
41                                               John Louis 3577
42                                Chuanliang Ma (é©¬ä¼*æ¢) 3564
43                                    Marcus Forsell Stahre 3547
44                                              Ivan Enrico 3543
45                                            Mats Bergsten 3513
46                                        Matthieu Fresquet 3484
47                                        Krzysztof Opalski 3400
48                                            Jennifer Tang 3391
49                                           Mats Kollbrink 3372
50                                            Ryan Gossiaux 3339
51                                           RafaÅ‚ Bartuzi 3339
52                                           Joshua Lambert 3333
53                                              Suyash Ojha 3292
54                                                 Dan Wang 3269
55                                          Matthew Wallisa 3265
56                                           David Bergling 3256
57                                        FrÃ©dÃ©ric Mignon 3246
58                                             Katja Renner 3226
59                              Tsai-Hsuan Chen (é™³é‡‡è±) 3217
60                                             Bill McGaugh 3203
61                                           Xi He (ä½•ç†™) 3203
62                                     Bagus Galang Pratama 3179
63                                              Olve Maudal 3172
64                                      Julio Machaca Perez 3170
65                                           Wojciech Jurga 3156
66                          Katsuto Takeuchi (æ*¦å†…å…‹æ–—) 3149
67                                        Ahmad Leo Yudanto 3113
68                                          Vladimir Kostin 3109
69                                              Alex Comeau 3097
70                                         Johannes Neumann 3094
71                                          Thomas Bossmann 3094
72                                              Vikram Mada 3093
73                                        Ralph Eikelenberg 3090
74                                            Vivek Chandru 3085
75                                   Andre Vincentius Angga 3084
76                                           Shantanu Walke 3083
77                                             Adrian RoÈ™u 3048
78                                                 Apriadin 3043
79                                            Raviraj Gohil 3038
80                        Takeshi Akuzawa (é˜¿ä¹…æ²¢å‰›å²) 3006
81                                         Pierre BienaimÃ© 2995
82                                      Siska Lestari Afdan 2992
83                           Pablo Cristian Duarte de Sousa 2963
84                                            Kathi Sundeep 2939
85                                                 Ben Beer 2931
86                                          Brendan Manning 2929
87                                            Karthik Kumar 2884
88                                           Tyler Hakomori 2879
89                                           Kai Molzberger 2867
90                                        Satriyo Nurdiyono 2861
91                                              Thomas Kohn 2856
92                                            Caleb Shapiro 2842
93                                              Ivan Calvet 2822
94                                             Charlie Pugh 2820
95                                             Donato Marro 2810
96                                               Alan Jiang 2808
97                                       Brandon Whitchurch 2806
98                                   Budi Setiawan Paramata 2772
99                               Diego de Pereda SebastiÃ¡n 2753
100                                           Jaime Solsona 2747
```

Also of note, there are 36 people with a BLD success with no 3x3x3 average that are not listed here.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 30, 2013)

Yesterday was the 1000th day since bingliang li set square-1 WR. 

Today is 800th since Simon Westlund set megaminx WR.


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 6, 2013)

Can someone post the traditional Worlds Attended so far lists?

List 1: A list of all competitors who are registered to attend Worlds 2013, ranked by how many world championships they will have attended by August 1st of this year.

List 2: A list of all WCA competitors who will have attended at least one world championship by August 1st of this year, and the number attended by that date.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 6, 2013)

kippy33 said:


> Decided to take this into my own hands. I'm not experienced with SQL so I used R instead.
> 
> And here's the top 100. Names with special characters didn't translate well.



Weehee!

I made it to a list once more 

How about a list of slow 3x3x3 solvers with a 4BLD succes?


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 8, 2013)

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*

Ooops. I wasn't even planning on making stats today, but Tomasmu was doing some stuff about this and I decided to join in

*Overall Stats*
*261 Successes* in *1483 Attempts*, giving a success rate of *17.60%*
82 out of 187 people who have attempted have successes

*Most attempts*


Spoiler




RankNameAttempts1István Kocza762François Courtès703Mike Hughey494Zhizhe Liang (梁稚喆)325Chester Lian296Marcell Endrey287Chris Hardwick278Kai Jiptner269Baiqiang Dong (董百强)2510Marcin Zalewski25



*Most Successes* 


Spoiler




RankNameSuccesses1István Kocza372Mike Hughey183Chris Hardwick134Chester Lian125Zhizhe Liang (梁稚喆)85Marcell Endrey85Fabrizio Cirnigliaro88Aldo Feandri78Dmitry Karyakin710Tim Habermaas610Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭)610Muhammad Iril Khairul Anam6



*The 3 people with no DNFs*


Spoiler




RankNameAttemptsSolves1Matthew Sheerin222Bernett Orlando113Taku Yanai (矢内拓)11



*Most Attempts without a Success*


Spoiler




RankNameAttemptsSolves1Baiqiang Dong (董百强)2502Dan Cohen1203Cendy Cahyo Rahmat1104Shelley Chang1005Shaden Smith905Frank Severinsen905Aron Puddy-Mathew908Hong Zhang (张宏)808Noah Arthurs808Callum Hales-Jepp80



*Highest Success Rate by Country*


Spoiler




RankCountryAttemptsSolvesSuccess Rate1Malaysia431739.5%2Hungary1474832.7%3India8225.0%3Japan721825.0%3Mexico4125.0%6Finland13323.1%7Russia591322.0%8Italy511019.6%9USA2254218.7%10Sweden661218.2%




*Yearly Summary*


Spoiler




YearAttemptsSuccessesSuccess Rate20043133.3%2005300.00%20066467.7%200723626.1%2008521223.1%2009801620.0%20102703814.1%20114127618.4%20123876316.3%20132474518.2%


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 8, 2013)

Good job Noah. Lol 2005 was a fail.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 8, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Lol 2005 was a fail.



Why?

2005 fits perfectly in the historical succes rate of 17%


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 8, 2013)

Actually, there was also 2003, with Dror Vomberg getting 2 DNFs. There is talk now on the delegates' group to possibly have those results restored. (So sad for him - he's never had a success (yet), but on one of those 2003 attempts, he only made a mistake on the last 3 cycle.)

I'm very jealous of Chris and István with their near-50% results. I've had a particularly bad run lately; I keep telling myself that it will get better soon. I'm running close to 70% now at home, so I hope I can start to do better in competition.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh cool, I have highest no-DNF streak on 5BLD. Hope to get it to 3/3 at Guildford.


----------



## TDM (Jul 13, 2013)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007DUSS01
This person is sub-15 for 3x3, but his fewest moves attempt... over 500?
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008ZHUA01
His BLD is faster than his 3x3.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 13, 2013)

TDM said:


> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007DUSS01
> This person is sub-15 for 3x3, but his fewest moves attempt... over 500?


Gael Dusser (along with some other people) used to "troll" FMC events by trying to put as many moves as possible into their solutions. They would add things like (R U R' U')x6 just to increase move counts. This is why the WCA imposed an 80-move limit.


> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008ZHUA01
> His BLD is faster than his 3x3.


All of his regular 3x3 solves were also done blindfold-style.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 13, 2013)

some people used only j perms for fmc


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 14, 2013)

What is best (lowest) standard deviation in 3x3? In any event?


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 21, 2013)

It took Stefan Huber 36 averages to get another sub 10 average since his first one. I'm currently on 33 averages and counting. My first and only one was in March 2011  (at the time, I was ranked 6th in the world and 0.01 off the current ER at the time )


----------



## Geert (Jul 23, 2013)

Can some calculate what result on average it took to win an event throughout to years.
for example: in 2003 it would have taken an average result of 18sec to win at 3x3...in 2012 10sec... (this is just an example!)

sorry if this has already been requested...


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 23, 2013)

Ooh. The average of all 3x3 solves each year. If you want to do other categories, do it.


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 23, 2013)

What is the average of every single 3x3x3 speedsolve in the WCA database? Please do not include OH, feet, BLD, etc.. I am curious only about the speedsolve event.


----------



## Lid (Jul 29, 2013)

Inspired by Most Sub-X solves in Rubik's Cube


```
Most Sub-X solves in Megaminx

Name                 <60  |  Name                 <55  |  Name                 <50  |  Name                 <45
Simon Westlund       100  |  Simon Westlund        73  |  Simon Westlund        37  |  Simon Westlund         6
Oscar Roth Andersen   86  |  Oscar Roth Andersen   32  |  Bálint Bodor          16  |  Bálint Bodor           2
Bálint Bodor          41  |  Bálint Bodor          31  |  Louis Cormier          3  |  
Matic Omulec          40  |  Louis Cormier         20  |  Yu Da-Hyun             3  |  
Louis Cormier         35  |  Jonathan Cookmeyer    10  |  Oscar Roth Andersen    2  |  
Chris Wall            22  |  Matic Omulec           9  |  Chen Kee Yen           1  |  
Mariano D'Imperio     22  |  Chris Wall             9  |  
Jonathan Cookmeyer    21  |  Mariano D'Imperio      5  |  
Nick Rech             21  |  Yu Da-Hyun             5  |  
Richard Jay S. Apagar 17  |  Richard Jay S. Apagar  4  |
```


----------



## cubernya (Jul 29, 2013)

Number of successful and attempted solves at Worlds 2013? How much is it the most by?

I also noticed that worlds had the best podium by over a second


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 31, 2013)

Top 10 list for most DNFs by someone at a single competition? (excluding magic/master magic)


----------



## Stefan (Aug 1, 2013)

theZcuber said:


> I also noticed that worlds had the best podium by over a second



The second-best podium was Mats+Sebastian+Cornelius, who were places 2-4 at worlds, in the same order, with similar times:


```
German2012   World2013
Feliks                     8.18
Mats          8.59         8.65
Sebastian     8.98         8.86
Cornelius     9.30         9.26
```

And Mats is now part of the four best podiums.


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 1, 2013)

Is there a place to see the best podium for each event?


----------



## minime12358 (Aug 2, 2013)

cmhardw said:


> What is the average of every single 3x3x3 speedsolve in the WCA database? Please do not include OH, feet, BLD, etc.. I am curious only about the speedsolve event.



Just generated these (333 only, as requested):

Mean: 27.356 (σ=24.043)
Mode: 14.72 (582 solves)
Q0 (Min/WR) = 5.55
Q1 = 15.21
Q2 (Median) = 19.75
Q3 = 29.38
Q4 (Max) = 15:08


----------



## Mikel (Aug 2, 2013)

minime12358 said:


> Just generated these (333 only, as requested):
> 
> Mean: 27.356 (σ=24.043)
> Mode: 14.72 (582 solves)
> ...



Could you do this by year to see how this number has dropped?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 2, 2013)

minime12358 said:


> Just generated these (333 only, as requested):
> 
> Mean: 27.356 (σ=24.043)
> Mode: 14.72 (582 solves)
> ...



Yay. I have a solve under the median.


----------



## minime12358 (Aug 2, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Could you do this by year to see how this number has dropped?


Sure! Do you want me to do all solves in a single year? Or all solves up until a year?

Also, let me know any suggestions about the program Evan posted 

One more thing: Percentiles for all results (not by year yet):



Spoiler




1005.55999.619810.279710.729611.099511.439411.699311.969212.199112.439012.638912.838813.038713.218613.48513.588413.758313.918214.088114.258014.417914.587814.727714.897615.057515.217415.367315.537215.697115.847016.026916.186816.346716.56616.666516.846417.026317.186217.366117.556017.725917.95818.085718.285618.475518.685418.885319.095219.35119.525019.754919.964820.214720.474620.7245214421.274321.554221.844122.154022.453922.773823.113723.473623.843524.213424.633325.053225.473125.943026.442926.962827.522728.092628.712529.382430.082330.882231.712132.612033.571934.641835.811737.051638.411539.931441.561343.41245.411147.611050.11952.96856.287 1:00.116 1:04.665 1:10.084 1:17.023 1:25.972 1:38.911 2:04.430 15:08.00


----------



## minime12358 (Aug 2, 2013)

Ok, here it is:



198220032004200520062007200820092010201120122013Mean33.8314342.8564343.7327136.901934.7975934.3954731.2610330.8620927.7302725.3712824.329526.09995Q022.9516.5312.1111.7510.489.557.087.886.775.666.095.55Q127.892522.837524.820.7719.6618.382517.516.9115.6614.513.9714.41Q231.529.82533.327.6425.7824.5622.8122.0920.0218.4617.8118.8Q336.8452.44550.842.00539.6539.497534.5833.3129.2526.4625.8828.45Q458.99254.62411.68506.39394.64546.04546.81599.83908566.66641648


----------



## cubizh (Aug 3, 2013)

I've decided to see how popular certain events were in all of WCA history, and what their progression was/is, and this is what I got. 
These stats start in 2003 and applies up to Aug 1st 2013.






Here are some charts that can better illustrate certain things, like even though there were less comps in 2012 than in 2011, the number of events was higher.

*Number of official WCA competitions per year since 2003:*


Spoiler











*Events in official WCA competitions per year*


Spoiler











*Number of events in official WCA competitions per year*


Spoiler











*Total number of events*


Spoiler


----------



## Carrot (Aug 4, 2013)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...2013-Las-Vegas&p=883181&viewfull=1#post883181

How about most WC podiums without a 1st place?


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 4, 2013)

Carrot said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...2013-Las-Vegas&p=883181&viewfull=1#post883181
> 
> How about most WC podiums without a 1st place?



I did it manually, but it's: https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2005BATI01


----------



## Carrot (Aug 4, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> I did it manually, but it's: https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2005BATI01



yaya, I know, I wanted a list instead, like everyone with at least 1 podium without any first places, I found top 4 already by hand, 2005BATI01, 2007VALK01 and shared third is 2003BRUC01 and 2008ANDE02


----------



## cubizh (Aug 4, 2013)

I've decided to biff up the previously posted table to clearly show some results on the yearly event growth.
Here is the table:







Random Observations:

*Percentage-wise, Feet is the event that is growing the most the past two years!*
Doubled the number of events held from 2010 to 2011 and increased 25% from 2011 to 2012.
Since 2012, there were more feet events than 4BLD.

*The least held event is 5BLD.*

*Only Pyraminx and 3BLD had less events in the following year than the year before.*

*2012 was the only year that had less comps than the year before.*


----------



## Stefan (Aug 4, 2013)

Nice table.



cubizh said:


> *Percentage-wise, Feet is the event that is growing the most the past two years!*



One reason might be that it was and is unpopular, meaning you can get good regional ranks and even national records fairly easily, which is an extra incentive for people to do it that other events don't have and might accelerate its growth. With more people competing and records getting better, this extra accelerator will be reduced.



cubizh said:


> *Only Pyraminx and 3BLD had less events in the following year than the year before.*
> *2012 was the only year that had less comps than the year before.*



Fewer, not less (just saying so you know).


----------



## UnsolvedCypher (Aug 4, 2013)

Does anyone have the stats for the average age WCA competitors?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 4, 2013)

Lowest combined...
3x3+3bld rank
4x4+4bld rank 
5x5+5bld rank


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 4, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Lowest combined...
> 3x3+3bld rank
> 4x4+4bld rank
> 5x5+5bld rank



How about adding an "overall 3x3 master", so combining all 3x3 stuff (3x3, OH, BLD, FMC, Feet).


----------



## Riley (Aug 4, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Lowest combined...
> 3x3+3bld rank
> 4x4+4bld rank
> 5x5+5bld rank



I think Feliks is number one for 3x3: 2 for 3x3, 26 for 3BLD = 28
Marcin Zalewski is close in second: 29 for 3x3, 1 for 3BLD = 30



antoineccantin said:


> How about adding an "overall 3x3 master", so combining all 3x3 stuff (3x3, OH, BLD, FMC, Feet).



I was thinking this too. I really want to see the list. 

@Username

I got 375 for Marcin Zalewski, including 3x3 multi blind. That's Antoine's rank in 3x3 multi blind.

(I know you didn't ask for MBLD Antoine, but it's a 3x3 event.)


----------



## Username (Aug 4, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> How about adding an "overall 3x3 master", so combining all 3x3 stuff (3x3, OH, BLD, FMC, Feet).



You are probably 1st


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 4, 2013)

Riley said:


> I got 375 for Marcin Zalewski, including 3x3 multi blind. That's Antoine's rank in 3x3 multi blind.
> 
> (I know you didn't ask for MBLD Antoine, but it's a 3x3 event.)



But that's multiple 3x3s 

How about "overall single 3x3 master"?


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 4, 2013)

who has witnessed the most world records (ie, been at the same competition that a world record was set at)?


----------



## Bob (Aug 4, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> who has witnessed the most world records (ie, been at the same competition that a world record was set at)?


I feel like this question has popped up already.


----------



## Evan Liu (Aug 4, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> But that's multiple 3x3s
> 
> How about "overall single 3x3 master"?





Evan Liu said:


> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/16017198/Ranker.exe



Did any of you see/try this program that I posted?

Sums of Different Combinations of Ranks Program

It can calculate all of those requests (and in fact any combination of events you want).
Short version of my previous post on how to use it: download + extract WCA export (the .tsv one), put this program in the same folder, and then it should be fairly straightforward.

I don't want to be the only one having fun with this program; you should all try it.


----------



## minime12358 (Aug 5, 2013)

Evan Liu said:


> Did any of you see/try this program that I posted?
> 
> Sums of Different Combinations of Ranks Program
> 
> ...



You can also download/extract it from a button on the gui, just as a note . 

Just wanted to mention a great stat: I was looking at Carrot's profile (http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008ANDE02) and noticed that his 3BLD time is 3:14.16, which, of course, is pi rounded to 5 digits (3.14159 -> 3.1416).


----------



## Carrot (Aug 5, 2013)

minime12358 said:


> You can also download/extract it from a button on the gui, just as a note .
> 
> Just wanted to mention a great stat: I was looking at Carrot's profile (http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008ANDE02) and noticed that his 3BLD time is 3:14.16, which, of course, is pi rounded to 5 digits (3.14159 -> 3.1416).



Finally someone noticing it!

my 3x3x3 single/avg used to be 9.11/11.9 which is 9/11 in both american and european calender  (kind of broke my average a tiny tiny bit at worlds)


----------



## minime12358 (Aug 5, 2013)

Carrot said:


> Finally someone noticing it!
> 
> my 3x3x3 single/avg used to be 9.11/11.9 which is 9/11 in both american and european calender  (kind of broke my average a tiny tiny bit at worlds)



 very interesting.

As a quick note, you are the only one who still has this single as their PB in the database. The time has been gotten before:

Megaminx - 2
4x4 - 1
Bld -3
5x5 - 1
7x7 - 1

And at least one of them got it for their PB back in 2012, though they've broken it.


----------



## Carrot (Aug 5, 2013)

minime12358 said:


> very interesting.
> 
> As a quick note, you are the only one who still has this single as their PB in the database. The time has been gotten before:
> 
> ...



They failed at life  3:14.16 is pretty fast for 7x7x7


----------



## Bhargav777 (Aug 5, 2013)

First family to have all 4 people with official IDs? Trained my parents and my sister and made them solve officially. Mom has solved clock, dad 3x3, siz almost 10 events and me with 15  has Mr. Mike Hughey's family done this? Or is my family the first?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 5, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> First family to have all 4 people with official IDs? Trained my parents and my sister and made them solve officially. Mom has solved clock, dad 3x3, siz almost 10 events and me with 15  has Mike Hughey's family done this? Or is my family the first?



I am pretty sure Mr. Hughey did.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 5, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> First family to have all 4 people with official IDs? Trained my parents and my sister and made them solve officially. Mom has solved clock, dad 3x3, siz almost 10 events and me with 15  has Mr. Mike Hughey's family done this? Or is my family the first?



I believe Mike's family has (at least) five members and can't be the first with "all 4".


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 5, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> First family to have all 4 people with official IDs? Trained my parents and my sister and made them solve officially. Mom has solved clock, dad 3x3, siz almost 10 events and me with 15  has Mr. Mike Hughey's family done this? Or is my family the first?



http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/persons.php?eventId=&regionId=&pattern=hughey&search=Search
http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/persons.php?eventId=&regionId=&pattern=Cormier&search=Search

In both of those all 5 people are from the same family.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 5, 2013)

Families would be a very difficult thing. Would Rama Temmink, Maria Oey and Ton Dennenbroek be known as 1 family?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 5, 2013)

AvGalen said:


> Families would be a very difficult thing. Would Rama Temmink, Maria Oey and Ton Dennenbroek be known as 1 family?



I always considered them to be - must be the fastest 3+ person family (by mean 3x3x3 speed) in cubing. 

My youngest daughter still can't solve a cube, although we're working on that (very late, I'm afraid). She only got an ID before because of Magic. But we do have 4 family members now who have done a 3x3x3 average at a World Championship.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 6, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> I always considered them to be - must be the fastest 3+ person family (by mean 3x3x3 speed) in cubing.
> 
> My youngest daughter still can't solve a cube, although we're working on that (very late, I'm afraid). She only got an ID before because of Magic. But we do have 4 family members now who have done a 3x3x3 average at a World Championship.


Of course I also consider them to be just that, but there is no way the database is going to provide that information. I don't know why the question was about "4 family members", but that is not very relevant. The main issue is "families are not defined in the database"


----------



## keyan (Aug 6, 2013)

Stefan said:


> How do you have 64 competitions? None of your event lists look anywhere near that long. You must be switching between events quite a lot...


Thanks! Fifteenth, cool. Like I said, I dropped off, even to the point that I'm responding to this a year late. 
I stopped caring about being competitive a long time ago, I typically just participate in whatever event isn't running too far behind. 

Has anyone ever participated in two different competitions on the same day? How many people have participated in two different competitions on consecutive days? What is the greatest distance travelled by a competitor at competitions on consecutive days?


----------



## Worms (Aug 6, 2013)

Worms said:


> I saw this: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?13599-The-FMC-thread&p=843291&viewfull=1#post843291
> 
> And I have a question:
> ¿Who are good people in FM but worst in 3x3?
> ...



Anybody? please


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 6, 2013)

Anybody else having trouble accessing the WCA website?


----------



## Bob (Aug 6, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> Anybody else having trouble accessing the WCA website?



Everybody. Site is down.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 6, 2013)

Bob said:


> Everybody. Site is down.


----------



## Bob (Aug 6, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


>



I remember when he did that. He sent me a message freaking out. It was hysterical.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 6, 2013)

Bob said:


> I remember when he did that. He sent me a message freaking out. It was hysterical.



Good thing we create a backup every year now.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 6, 2013)

Except it can't be Tyson this time: he resigned


----------



## Stefan (Aug 6, 2013)

From *the board*.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 6, 2013)

Stefan said:


> From *the board*.



He said that he was done with his administrative duties. Is that not administrative?


----------



## Stefan (Aug 6, 2013)

theZcuber said:


> He said that he was done with his *administrative duties*. Is that not administrative?



Accidentally the database is not a duty but a lot of fun. Especially if you have no administrative duty to fix what you've done.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Aug 6, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> I always considered them to be - must be the fastest 3+ person family (by mean 3x3x3 speed) in cubing.
> 
> My youngest daughter still can't solve a cube, although we're working on that (very late, I'm afraid). She only got an ID before because of Magic. But we do have 4 family members now who have done a 3x3x3 average at a World Championship.



Oh great. A Facepalm for myself. Anyone with a sibling sum of 3x3 single better than 30? My sister's best single officially is 20 and mine is 10.04. Also is there a site with a separate ranking for girls/women alone? I'd like to motivate my sister by showing that.


----------



## Bob (Aug 6, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> Oh great. A Facepalm for myself. Anyone with a sibling sum of 3x3 single better than 30? My sister's best single officially is 20 and mine is 10.04. Also is there a site with a separate ranking for girls/women alone? I'd like to motivate my sister by showing that.



I think the two brothers in the finals of wc13 might have you beat.


----------



## Riley (Aug 6, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> Oh great. A Facepalm for myself. Anyone with a sibling sum of 3x3 single better than 30? My sister's best single officially is 20 and mine is 10.04. Also is there a site with a separate ranking for girls/women alone? I'd like to motivate my sister by showing that.



Nowhere near the Weyer brothers that Bob mentioned, but my brother and I have 29.88 

8.42 http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007WOOR01
21.46 http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007WOOB01

I think it's 21.46 for him. I can't check because the site is down currently.


----------



## Bob (Aug 6, 2013)

Riley said:


> Nowhere near the Weyer brothers that Bob mentioned, but my brother and I have 29.88
> 
> 8.42 http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007WOOR01
> 21.46 http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007WOOB01
> ...



I think the 3 Dzoans may have the best time for a sibling trio.


----------



## Riley (Aug 6, 2013)

Bob said:


> I think the 3 Dzoans may have the best time for a sibling trio.



Probably. I don't know any other trios. Any more than that though?


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 6, 2013)

Janelle Tin has a sister trio in the database, which, by the way, is back up now!
They don't have very fast times, though. :O


----------



## David Zemdegs (Aug 6, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> who has witnessed the most world records (ie, been at the same competition that a world record was set at)?



I'd be in the top ten I think...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 6, 2013)

For 5 members of a family, how could I have forgotten the Satterfields? They haven't been to a competition in a while, but they may have been the first with five family members in the database.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 6, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> For 5 members of a family, how could I have forgotten the Satterfields? They haven't been to a competition in a while, but they may have been the first with five family members in the database.


Give it 10 more years and there should be 7 AvG's (and a similar amount of similarly named competitions). Well, at least that is the plan


----------



## janelle (Aug 6, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> Oh great. A Facepalm for myself. Anyone with a sibling sum of 3x3 single better than 30? My sister's best single officially is 20 and mine is 10.04. Also is there a site with a separate ranking for girls/women alone? I'd like to motivate my sister by showing that.



This let's you search by gender.
http://iwca.jp/



IamWEB said:


> Janelle Tin has a sister trio in the database, which, by the way, is back up now!
> They don't have very fast times, though. :O



We'll get faster :3


----------



## Rune (Aug 6, 2013)

If I´m not mistaken, Magnus, Marlene and Mattias Claesson in Sweden are siblings. (Time: 72.00)


----------



## Bhargav777 (Aug 6, 2013)

Riley said:


> Nowhere near the Weyer brothers that Bob mentioned, but my brother and I have 29.88
> 
> 8.42 http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007WOOR01
> 21.46 http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007WOOB01
> ...



Why did i even forget the Weyer brothers?  xD


----------



## Sebastien (Aug 6, 2013)

My brother and me got 18.19 sibling score. 

Not really close to the Weyer's 14.41 but still not bad.


----------



## Owen (Aug 6, 2013)

Rankings for 3x3 + square-1 averages combined? That would be cool.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 6, 2013)

Owen said:


> Rankings for 3x3 + square-1 averages combined? That would be cool.



Can't you do that with that new program?


----------



## Carrot (Aug 7, 2013)

http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011WANG33

First girl in the world to achieve an official sub 4 pyra avg  (also, second fastest girl is still around 5.7 seconds avg)


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 7, 2013)

Carrot said:


> http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011WANG33
> 
> First girl in the world to achieve an official sub 4 pyra avg  (also, second fastest girl is still around 5.7 seconds avg)


I am sure you showed that to another girl and promised her something if she would beat that


----------



## Sebastien (Aug 7, 2013)

lol, her 3x3x3 average is faster than her fastest single solve from any other round.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 7, 2013)

How does that even happen?!


----------



## FaLoL (Aug 7, 2013)

MTGjumper said:


> How does that even happen?!



Take somebody else's cube. #worlds #555 #semifinal #sebastianweyer


----------



## Carrot (Aug 7, 2013)

AvGalen said:


> *I am sure you showed that to another girl* and _promised her something_ if she would beat that


*Judita Ölveczka*
_That she owes me cake_
No conditions given. So you were wrong about this one


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 7, 2013)

How do you guys find all these results? A program? If so, which language?


----------



## Stefan (Aug 7, 2013)

Sebastien said:


> lol, her 3x3x3 average is faster than her fastest single solve from any other round.



It has a counting 13.37, so of course that average is good.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 7, 2013)

Carrot said:


> *Judita Ölveczka*
> _That she owes me cake_
> No conditions given. So you were wrong about this one


I retract my statement, humbly apologise and (on request) will refrain from similar comments in the future............NOT

Also: Carrotcake?


----------



## jazzthief81 (Aug 7, 2013)

People who have made it to more than one 3x3x3 World Championship final:

```
personName                      personId        count
Mats Valk                       2007VALK01      3
Rowe Hessler                    2007HESS01      3
Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)          2006TABU02      2
Lars Vandenbergh                2003VAND01      2
Jean Pons                       2004PONS01      2
Breandan Vallance               2007VALL01      2
Edouard Chambon                 2004CHAM01      2
Shotaro Makisumi (牧角章太郎)    2003MAKI01      2
Feliks Zemdegs                  2009ZEMD01      2
Ryan Patricio                   2004PATR01      2
Jessica Fridrich                1982FRID01      2
Harris Chan                     2007CHAN07      2
Milán Baticz                    2005BATI01      2
Yu Nakajima (中島悠)             2007NAKA03      2
```


----------



## Yu Nakajima (Aug 11, 2013)

Close podium
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=TachikawaFest2013&allResults=1#e333oh_f


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 12, 2013)

Speaking of Podiums. What comp/event if any had the top 3 winners have the same AVG?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 12, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Speaking of Podiums. What comp/event if any had the top 3 winners have the same AVG?



One post above you. Also, probably big bld where the podium would be all DNF's.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 12, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> One post above you. Also, probably big bld where the podium would be all DNF's.



That's top 2. Third is .04 behind them. 

I think there was one with magic once, but not any other event.


----------



## Riley (Aug 12, 2013)

A list of people who have gotten cut-off the most in MBLD at an hour, as in their time was 1:00:00 please?


----------



## TMOY (Aug 12, 2013)

Difficult to say because of the DNFs. IIRC it has happened to me at least four times but only one of them is recorded in the WCA database, the other three were DNFs.


----------



## Riley (Aug 12, 2013)

TMOY said:


> Difficult to say because of the DNFs. IIRC it has happened to me at least four times but only one of them is recorded in the WCA database, the other three were DNFs.



Good point, but I'm looking for the non-DNF ones I guess. Otherwise, it's impossible to find.

I have three of them that are non DNF's.


----------



## Sebastien (Aug 12, 2013)

I had 8/9 in 1:00.00 once without being stopped. Good time manegmanent ftw!


----------



## ottozing (Aug 12, 2013)

Stats for people with more sub x solves than sub x+1 second solves? Not for every single x/x+1 category of course, just ones like sub 10/11 and 9/10 and so on would suffice.


----------



## Carrot (Aug 12, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Stats for people with more sub x solves than sub x+1 second solves? Not for every single x/x+1 category of course, just ones like sub 10/11 and 9/10 and so on would suffice.



you have 3 8's and 2 9's, enough stats?


----------



## Stefan (Aug 12, 2013)

Sebastien said:


> I had 8/9 in 1:00.00 once without being stopped. Good time manegmanent ftw!



Don't you mean "1:00*:*00" (and "management")?

And did you stop the time without seeing it, or did you took off the blindfold at like 57 minutes and then waited three minutes to stop the time? If the former, then that's even better than your WC2013 FMC timing. Is "Auroux" French for "hour"?


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 12, 2013)

jazzthief81 said:


> People who have made it to more than one 3x3x3 World Championship final:
> 
> ```
> Jessica Fridrich                1982FRID01      2
> ```


I didn't know about that 2003 result. I is noob!

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=TachikawaFest2013&allResults=1#e333oh_f
Wat is daar aan de hand met de "Place"? Soms wordt het uitgeschreven, soms wordt het als nummer geschreven
What is going on on that page? Sometimes the "place" is written alfanumerically ("One", "Twelve"). Other times it is written numerically (13, 14) without any logic as far as I can see. Excel import error?


----------



## Stefan (Aug 12, 2013)

AvGalen said:


> Wat is daar aan de hand met de "Place"? Soms wordt het uitgeschreven, soms wordt het als nummer geschreven
> What is going on on that page? Sometimes the "place" is written alfanumerically ("One", "Twelve"). Other times it is written numerically (13, 14) without any logic as far as I can see. Excel import error?



I don't see it. Screenshot? Did you maybe let Google translate the page?


----------



## TMOY (Aug 12, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Is "Auroux" French for "hour"?


Lolno... From this page (French only, sorry), Auroux means "the son of Roux" (or alternatively, "the son of the redhead", since that's what "roux" means in French).

Well, Sébastien, I didn't know Gilles was your father


----------



## Sebastien (Aug 12, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Don't you mean "1:00*:*00" (and "management")?
> 
> And did you stop the time without seeing it, or did you took off the blindfold at like 57 minutes and then waited three minutes to stop the time? If the former, then that's even better than your WC2013 FMC timing. Is "Auroux" French for "hour"?



Sorry for having been so sloppy while writing this post. 

Yes, I stopped without seeing the time and the last cube was also solved. When I did this (at BW Open 2012) lots of people where standing around me and were clapping when I removed the Blindfold. I was quite mad when I realized that this was because of the time and not because getting 9/9. 

Considering other results, my time management is still suboptimal. At Czech Open 2012 I actually got 9/9 in 1:00:10. :/



TMOY said:


> Lolno... From this page (French only, sorry), Auroux means "the son of Roux" (or alternatively, "the son of the redhead", since that's what "roux" means in French).
> 
> Well, Sébastien, I didn't know Gilles was your father



I didn't know that either. Following this Logic though, Gilles is also the father of my brother, my mother, my father, ...argh, this is getting creepy. I prefer to claim that you're wrong with that. And seen that I do Fridrich Gilles is going to deny this relation anyway.


----------



## AndersB (Aug 12, 2013)

AvGalen said:


> I didn't know about that 2003 result. I is noob!
> 
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=TachikawaFest2013&allResults=1#e333oh_f
> Wat is daar aan de hand met de "Place"? Soms wordt het uitgeschreven, soms wordt het als nummer geschreven
> What is going on on that page? Sometimes the "place" is written alfanumerically ("One", "Twelve"). Other times it is written numerically (13, 14) without any logic as far as I can see. Excel import error?


Also Feet WR . I didn't even realize it had been broken...


----------



## cubizh (Aug 12, 2013)

*Competitions with FMC event divided by 'Best of'*


Spoiler












My small contribution to the FMC Mo3 debate


----------



## cubernya (Aug 12, 2013)

AvGalen said:


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=TachikawaFest2013&allResults=1#e333oh_f
> Wat is daar aan de hand met de "Place"? Soms wordt het uitgeschreven, soms wordt het als nummer geschreven
> What is going on on that page? Sometimes the "place" is written alfanumerically ("One", "Twelve"). Other times it is written numerically (13, 14) without any logic as far as I can see. Excel import error?



It's because the page is translated.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Aug 13, 2013)

FMC question - Would someone be able to make a list of people who have tied their best official FMC result 3 or more times, and include their result.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 13, 2013)

How many people have competed in each event?


----------



## cuber952 (Aug 13, 2013)

TheDubDubJr said:


> FMC question - Would someone be able to make a list of people who have tied their best official FMC result 3 or more times, and include their result.



Well, I think I might know of one person, but i'm not entirely sure....


----------



## Julian (Aug 13, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> How many people have competed in each event?


Well here are the top 10 events.


----------



## ottozing (Aug 13, 2013)

Carrot said:


> you have 3 8's and 2 9's, enough stats?



I was expecting someone to do that 

Still, I am curious if there are many more people with similar stats. I wonder if Faz has more sub 8s than sub 9s


----------



## Carrot (Aug 13, 2013)

ottozing said:


> I was expecting someone to do that
> 
> Still, I am curious if there are many more people with similar stats. *I wonder if Faz has more sub 8s than sub 9s *



let a be number of sub 8, and b be number of sub 9, then b=a+m where m is the number of solves in the time t, where 8<=t<9, since both a, b and m can't take negative values we therefore have that b>=a <=> b!<a.

(Just felt like making the explanation more complicated than needed)


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 13, 2013)

Carrot said:


> let a be number of sub 8, and b be number of sub 9, then b=a+m where m is the number of solves in the time t, where 8<=t<9, since both a, b and m can't take negative values we therefore have that b>=a <=> b!<a.
> 
> (Just felt like making the explanation more complicated than needed)



I guess this means that at the top level of cubing, at least colloquially, sub-x no longer means \( t<x \) where t is the solve time, but instead \( x-1 \leq t < x \)

Does this seem to be the case now? I wonder if this is the trend now, or if only some people are using this convention.


----------



## cubizh (Aug 13, 2013)

No-gender stats

There are 704 WCA IDs, from 39 countries that have no gender associated, for one reason or another (I think!). Here's some more info:

*Countries of origin:*


Spoiler





```
Argentina		14
Australia		7
Austria			1
Belarus 		1
Brazil			19
Canada			34
Chile			1
China			144
Colombia		3
France			12
Germany			1
Hong Kong		2
Hungary			1
India			49
Indonesia		12
Iran			1
Israel			1
Italy			6
Japan			10
Korea			7
Latvia			6
Lithuania		2
Malaysia		18
Mexico			6
New Zealand		2
Norway			4
Philippines		1
Poland			17
Romania			1
Russia			2
Serbia			2
Spain			6
Taiwan			54
Thailand		4
Trinidad and Tobago	1
Ukraine			4
United Kingdom		3
USA 			230
Vietnam			15
```


----------



## Stefan (Aug 13, 2013)

cmhardw said:


> I guess this means that at the top level of cubing, at least colloquially, sub-x no longer means \( t<x \) where t is the solve time, but instead \( x-1 \leq t < x \)
> 
> Does this seem to be the case now? I wonder if this is the trend now, or if only some people are using this convention.



People misuse _"sub"_ at all speeds, just a few days ago someone said he had been sub-40 and apparently was surprised when I asked whether he had been sub-20 (which was the relevant barrier in the discussion). They seem to think that _"sub"_ means something like _"slightly under"_ rather than _"under"_.



ottozing said:


> I wonder if Faz has more sub 8s than sub 9s



Besides being impossible, here are some stats:
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#subx_3x3_solves
Subtract to get what you want.


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 13, 2013)

Longest success streaks in 4BLD and 5BLD?


----------



## Evan Liu (Aug 13, 2013)

cubizh said:


> *3x3 Top 10 Single / Average Rank:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler


A few of these are incorrect (2010SHRI03, 2011WUPE01, 2005FONT01, 2007LING02, 2012WEIL02). For at least a couple of them I think you retrieved the results of someone with a similar WCA ID.


----------



## cubizh (Aug 13, 2013)

Evan Liu said:


> A few of these are incorrect (2010SHRI03, 2011WUPE01, 2005FONT01, 2007LING02, 2012WEIL02). For at least a couple of them I think you retrieved the results of someone with a similar WCA ID.



You are correct, I didn't check them all, only the first actually, my bad. I'm going to investigate what I did wrong and fix it if I can.:fp


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 13, 2013)

How many people have gotten a single sub-WR average in each event? So, for example, how many people have a sub-7.53 single.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 13, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Longest success streaks in 4BLD and 5BLD?



I have 6 in both 4BLD and 5BLD; I've done 6 twice in 4BLD.
Marcell has 6 in 4BLD and 5 in 5BLD. His 5BLD is a current streak, though - if he would just compete one more time, he would probably go ahead of me.


----------



## Ollie (Aug 13, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> I have 6 in both 4BLD and 5BLD; I've done 6 twice in 4BLD.
> Marcell has 6 in 4BLD and 5 in 5BLD. His 5BLD is a current streak, though - if he would just compete one more time, he would probably go ahead of me.



I'm ridiculously jealous of both of you, speed isn't much if you can only do it 1/3 times at home and even less so when it really matters in comp


----------



## cubizh (Aug 13, 2013)

*Number of competitors that have singles better than WR average:*


Spoiler





```
Event                        # Competitors

Rubik's Cube			52
4x4 Cube			6
5x5 Cube			5
2x2 Cube			245
Rubik's Cube: One-handed	56
Rubik's Cube: With feet		7
Megaminx			5
Pyraminx			53
Square-1			11
Rubik's Clock			17
6x6 Cube			1
7x7 Cube			4
```




*Number of events where the competitor has single below WR average:*


Spoiler





```
personName					# of events

Feliks Zemdegs						6
Mats Valk						5
Arifumi Fushimi (伏見有史)				4
Yu Nakajima (中島悠)					4
Kevin Hays						4
Dan Cohen						4
Oscar Roth Andersen					4
Alexander Lau						3
Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)				3
Michał Pleskowicz					3
Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทย์โยธิน)			3
Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์)		3
Richard Jay S. Apagar					3
Cornelius Dieckmann					3
Giovanni Contardi					3
Milán Baticz						3
Rowe Hessler						3
Vincent Hartanto Utomo				3
Erik Akkersdijk						3
Marcin Zalewski					3
Antoine Cantin						3
Gabriel Dechichi Barbar					3
Edward Lin						3
Morten Arborg						3
Piti Pichedpan (ปิติ พิเชษฐพันธ์)				3
Weixing Zhang (张炜星)				3
Bence Barát						3
Daniel Sheppard					3
Simon Westlund					3
David Woner						3
Lin Chen (陈霖)						3
Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)				3
Andrew Ricci						2
Mitchell Lane						2
Wataru Hashimura (端村航)				2
Sergey Ryabko						2
Robert Yau						2
Anthony Searle						2
Kevin Costello III					2
Sebastian Weyer					2
Yinqin Li (李尹钦)					2
Bill Wang						2
Paolo Moriello						2
Kanneti Sae Han (คันธ์เนตี แซ่ห่าน)				2
Dario Roa Sánchez					2
Eric Limeback						2
Yu Sajima (佐島優)					2
Andy Smith						2
Jules Desjardin						2
Piotr Michał Padlewski					2
Drew Brads						2
Hendry Cahyadi						2
Niklas Spies						2
Marcin Jakubowski					2
Sébastien Auroux					2
Dmitry Kryuzban					2
Baramee Pookcharoen (บารมี พุกเจริญ)			2
Ramón Dersch						2
Jakub Cabaj						2
Jakub Kipa						2
Maarten Smit						2
Michał Halczuk						2
Henrik Buus Aagaard					2
Anssi Vanhala						2
Louis Cormier						2
Syuhei Omura (大村周平)				2
Weston Mizumoto					2
Justin Adsuara						2
Antoine Piau						2
Dániel Varga						2
Zhouheng Sun (孙舟横)					2
Przemysław Kaleta					2
Jai Gambhir						2
Adrian Jorghy						2
Chia-Wei Lu (呂家維)					2
Moritz Karl						2
Stephen Adhisaputra					1
Che-Ting Chu (朱哲廷)					1
Mitsuki Gunji (郡司光貴)				1
Mulun Yin (阴目仑)					1
Daniil Lee						1
Breandan Vallance					1
Thanaporn Sichanugrist (ธนพร สิชฌนุกฤษฎ์)			1
Justin Mallari						1
Harris Chan						1
Austin Moore						1
Philipp Weyer						1
Brúnó Bereczki						1
Jakub Wolniewicz					1
Yohei Oka (岡要平)					1
Riadi Arsandi						1
Irwin Arruda Sales					1
Samuel Antônio Araújo de Jesus			1
Felipe da Cruz Bueno					1
Nobuaki Suga (菅信昭)					1
Trevor Petersen					1
Boriss Benzerruki					1
Piotr Kózka						1
Adam Rotal Yuliandaru					1
Bence Irsik						1
Grzegorz Łuczyna					1
Mateusz Cichoracki					1
Lê Minh Cường						1
Victor Bogatov						1
Owidiusz Pryk						1
Albin Xhemajlaj						1
Alex Thielemier						1
Valentin Doussin					1
Tomasz Kiedrowicz					1
Nils Feuer						1
Felix Lee						1
Willi Mickein						1
Valentin Hoffmann					1
Antonio Aranda						1
Barnabás Turi						1
Bhanu Savan Kodam					1
Paulo Salgado Alvarez					1
Luke Hubbard						1
Sam Zhixiao Wang (王志骁)				1
Evan Liu						1
Nathan Azaria						1
Javier Tirado Ortiz					1
Pierre Bouvier						1
Prin Kijviwattanakarn (ปริญ กิจวิวัฒนการ)			1
Jonathan Irvin Gunawan				1
Laura Ohrndorf						1
Ernesto Fernández Regueira				1
Ge Song (宋鸽)						1
Gábor Szabó						1
Nanda Bhayu Hariyanto					1
Bingliang Li (李炳良)					1
Chung-Han Hsu (許鍾瀚)				1
Ruzhen Ye (叶儒臻)					1
Simon Crawford					1
Kazuhito Iimura (飯村数人)				1
Andrew Nelson						1
Gooi Ying Chyi						1
Dene Beardsley						1
Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호)				1
Kristopher De Asis					1
Fakhri Raihaan						1
Gabriel Pereira Campanha				1
Renhard Julindra					1
Rafael Werneck Cinoto					1
Bálint Bodor						1
Yu Da-Hyun						1
Christian Kaserer					1
Filippo Brancaleoni					1
Matteo Provasi						1
Vincent Sheu						1
Lorenzo Vigani Poli					1
Jorge Castillo Matas					1
Cameron Stollery					1
Lucas Garron						1
Tomasz Kaczorowski					1
Erik Johnson						1
Nicola Giordani						1
Justin Jaffray						1
Cameron Almasi					1
John Brechon						1
Ting Sheng Bao Yang					1
Carlos Méndez García-Barroso				1
Christopher Olson					1
Rowan Kinneavy					1
Daniel Wu						1
Tim Major						1
Brock Hamann						1
Alberto Pérez de Rada Fiol				1
Andrea Lo Sardo					1
Auguste Olivry						1
Jack Johnston						1
Sławomir Kapka					1
Austin Reed						1
Dan Dzoan						1
Łukasz Ciałoń						1
Andy Bridger						1
Maxim Novikov						1
Edouard Chambon					1
Kailong Li (李开隆)					1
Loïc Petit						1
Uriel Gayosso Ruiz					1
Philippe Virouleau					1
Oskar Åsbrink						1
Qingbin Chen (陈庆斌)					1
Thompson Clarke					1
Michael Young						1
Tim Reynolds						1
Javier Enrique Espinoza Grijalva				1
Nguyễn Ngọc Thịnh					1
Sukesh Subaharan					1
David Shi						1
Alvin Febrianth						1
Frank Egan						1
Joon Cha						1
Mike Kotch						1
Michał Matczak						1
Ravi Fernando						1
Steven Turner						1
Alfrisa Diva Wandana					1
Daniel Mazurek						1
Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)				1
Andrew Hwang						1
Giulio Grammatica					1
John Tamanas						1
Vicente Albíter Alpízar					1
Michał Robaczyk					1
Michael Perkins						1
Paweł Włoszek						1
James Creswell						1
Jan Bentlage						1
Muhammad Jihan Khalilurrahman			1
José Garrido						1
Jayden McNeill						1
Kian Barry						1
Xiaofeng Zheng (郑晓锋)				1
Marvin Llaneta						1
Gabriel Guay						1
Alexey Oblaukhov					1
Nikolay Evdokimov					1
Javier París						1
Walker Welch						1
Tse-Kan Lin (林哲侃)					1
David Gomes						1
Timothy Sun						1
Jonathan Esteban Rivera Castillón			1
Shuto Ueno (上野柊斗)					1
Ben Whitmore						1
Gaël Servignat						1
Forte Shinko						1
Kirk Nicklaus Manibuy					1
Yunsu Nam (남윤수)					1
Arnaud van Galen					1
Maciej Durański					1
Louis Sarthou						1
Andreas Pohl						1
Anders Bogan						1
Lars Van den broeck					1
Neel Shah						1
John Edison Ubaldo					1
Aksel Stadel Borum					1
Nguyễn Tài Đức						1
Vidar Klungre						1
Yan-Hung Lai (賴彥宏)					1
Patrick Jameson					1
Chengbiao Liu (刘承彪)					1
Kevin Zhou						1
Thomas Watiotienne					1
Rongjin Huang (黄荣进)				1
Yuxuan Wang (王宇轩)					1
Anton Rostovikov					1
Rémi Esturoune					1
Ivan Vynnyk (Іван Винник)				1
Lee Kyeong-Sub (이경섭)				1
Kevin Guillaumond					1
Jacco Krijnen						1
Mariusz Wiśniewski					1
Jessica Uribe						1
Sergi Sabat						1
Jedrick Remonde					1
Hampus Hansson					1
Michael Gottlieb					1
Frédéric Meinnel					1
Devin Corr-Robinett					1
Wonder Dygico						1
Gonzalo Serrano					1
Didier Batista Ferreira					1
Carl Thiringer						1
Weimin Fang (方伟民)					1
Guillain Potron						1
Péter Trombitás					1
Jacob Lange						1
Kristian Muggerud					1
Tomasz Kiełbasa					1
Bob Burton						1
Zhou Yichen (周奕臣)					1
Vương Tiến Đức					1
Sixuan Lou (楼思玄)					1
Phil Thomas						1
Michael Nguyen					1
Vishal Harpalani					1
Laetitia Lemoine					1
Ethan Crislip						1
Sei Sugama (洲鎌星)					1
Filip Miazek						1
Ernie Pulchny						1
Niko Ronkainen						1
Jonathan Hamstad					1
Andrés Alfaro						1
Kit Clement						1
Joseph Dzaluk						1
Anton Bedrichenko					1
Fandy Ramadhan Ganefianto				1
Łukasz Cichecki						1
Rashdaleena Athiefa Abdul Rashid			1
Kai Liu (刘恺)						1
Jules Manalang						1
Gunnar Krig						1
Paolo Girotti						1
Jiawen Wu (吴嘉文)					1
Nicolò Simone						1
Haowei Fan (樊浩玮)					1
Kai Han (韩铠)						1
Quentin Lefebvre					1
Marwin-Peter Kurth					1
Daniel Adrian López de Andrade			1
Mateusz Fydrych					1
Lars Vennike Nielsson					1
Niño Francis Reyes					1
Dmitry Zvyagintsev					1
Giovanni Tessari					1
Vegard Seim Karstang					1
Javier Martínez Bautista				1
Yui Tomita (富田唯依)					1
Matt DiPalma						1
Jacob Hutnyk						1
Julián González Acevedo				1
Leonhard Kehrberger					1
Raghuram Venkatesan					1
Ray Vince Ong						1
Daiki Matsumoto (松本大輝)				1
Edward Liu						1
Qianchuan Gui (桂黔川)				1
Mario Laurent						1
Piotr Tomczyk						1
Hunor Bózsing						1
Piotr Alexandrowicz					1
Alexey Polyashov					1
Jeremy Fleischman					1
Christian Dirks						1
Andrew Brown						1
Gloryan Casimir Nursewan				1
Chris Dzoan						1
Phillip Espinoza						1
Phil Yu							1
Samuel Chiu						1
James Donahue						1
Takumi Yoshida (吉田匠)				1
Sittinon Sukhaya (สิทธินนท์ สุขายะ)				1
Simon Lim						1
Heo Chang-Hoe (허창회)				1
Deven Nadudvari					1
Massimiliano Iovane					1
Pablo Grasböck						1
Krzysztof Żerucha					1
```


----------



## cubizh (Aug 14, 2013)

Here we see the number of times world records has been set, for each event:

* # New World Records (single and average):*
FIXED: Added deprecated events that were part of the WCA list of official events



Spoiler




 *Event*  *Single*  *Average*  Rubik's Cube	 26	 20	 4x4 Cube	 34	 31	 5x5 Cube	 30	 29	 2x2 Cube	 14	 19	 Rubik's Cube: Blindfolded	 27	  Rubik's Cube: One-handed	 22	 29	 Rubik's Cube: Fewest moves	 7	  Rubik's Cube: With feet	 13	 9	 Megaminx	 16	 12	 Pyraminx	 12	 21	 Square-1	 16	 19	 Rubik's Clock	 14	 11	 6x6 Cube	 13	 14	 7x7 Cube	 17	 18	 4x4 Cube: Blindfolded	 13	  5x5 Cube: Blindfolded	 17	  Rubik's Cube: Multiple Blindfolded	 16	  Rubik's Magic  23	 20	 Master Magic	 14	 10	 Rubik's Cube: Multi blind old style	 6	 




The following two tables show the world record holders and the number of times they broke it, in all events, single and average (where applicable).

* Number of World Records per competitor (Single):*
FIXED: Added missing competitors and events



Spoiler




 #	 Person Name	 Single WRs	 1	 Feliks Zemdegs	 27	 2	 Erik Akkersdijk	 18	 3	 Chris Hardwick	 15	  Stefan Pochmann	 15	 5	 Shotaro Makisumi*(牧角章太郎)	 12	 6	 Marcell Endrey	 11	 7	 Mátyás Kuti	 9	 8	 Dan Cohen	 8	  Michał Halczuk	 8	  Yuxuan Wang*(王宇轩)	 8	 11	 Ville Seppänen	 7	 12	 Lars Vandenbergh	 6	  Haiyan Zhuang*(庄海燕)	 6	 14	 Yu Nakajima*(中島悠)	 5	  Anssi Vanhala	 5	  Gunnar Krig	 5	  Jaap Scherphuis	 5	  Lin Chen*(陈霖)	 5	  Marcin Kowalczyk	 5	 20	 Leyan Lo	 4	  Kevin Hays	 4	 22	 Mats Valk	 3	  Ron van Bruchem	 3	  Frédérick Badie	 3	  Frank Morris	 3	  Rafał Guzewicz	 3	  Dror Vomberg	 3	  Ryan Patricio	 3	  Kåre Krig	 3	  Bálint Bodor	 3	  Oscar Roth Andersen	 3	  Piotr Michał Padlewski	 3	  Grzegorz Prusak	 3	  Sam Zhixiao Wang*(王志骁)	 3	  Bence Barát	 3	  Daniel Sheppard	 3	  Dennis Strehlau	 3	  Máté Horváth	 3	 39	 Edouard Chambon	 2	  Thibaut Jacquinot	 2	  Sebastian Weyer	 2	  Syuhei Omura*(大村周平)	 2	  Michael Fung	 2	  Yuki Hayashi*(林祐樹)	 2	  Hsuan Chang*(張璿)	 2	  Takayuki Ookusa*(大艸尊之)	 2	  Chris Dzoan	 2	  Mirek Goljan	 2	  Simon Westlund	 2	  Brúnó Bereczki	 2	  Piotr Kózka	 2	  David Woner	 2	  Olivér Perge	 2	  Claes Hedin	 2	  Chester Lian	 2	  Clément Gallet	 2	  Oskar Åsbrink	 2	  Craig Bouchard	 2	  Bob Burton	 2	  Ernie Pulchny	 2	 61	 Toby Mao*(毛台立)	 1	  Jean Pons	 1	  Jess Bonde	 1	  Dan Knights	 1	  Minh Thai	 1	  Yumu Tabuchi*(田渕雄夢)	 1	  JeongMin Yu*(유정민)	 1	  Haixu Zhang*(张海旭)	 1	  Keisuke Hiraya*(平谷啓輔)	 1	  Masayuki Akimoto*(秋元正行)	 1	  Giovanni Contardi	 1	  David Wesley	 1	  Kristopher De Asis	 1	  Christian Kaserer	 1	  Vincent Sheu	 1	  Rowe Hessler	 1	  Javier París	 1	  Anthony Hsu	 1	  Micael Hellberg	 1	  Marcin Zalewski	 1	  Yuhui Xu*(许宇辉)	 1	  Gabriel Alejandro Orozco Casillas	 1	  Alexander Yu	 1	  Danyang Chen*(陈丹阳)	 1	  Chris Krueger	 1	  Tyson Mao*(毛台勝)	 1	  Michał Pleskowicz	 1	  Piotr Tomczyk	 1	  Piotr Alexandrowicz	 1	  Piti Pichedpan*(ปิติ พิเชษฐพันธ์)	 1	  SeungWoon Lee*(이승운)	 1	  Dan Dzoan	 1	  Tomoaki Okayama*(岡山友昭)	 1	  István Kocza	 1	  Jimmy Coll	 1	  Guus Razoux Schultz	 1	  Zbigniew Zborowski	 1	  Fakhri Raihaan	 1	  Henrik Buus Aagaard	 1	  Chang Jee-Hoon	 1	  Oliver Wolff	 1	  Will Arnold	 1	  Takumi Yoshida*(吉田匠)	 1	  Grant Tregay	 1	  Yohei Oka*(岡要平)	 1	  Tomasz Kiedrowicz	 1	  Andy Bellenir	 1	  Bingliang Li*(李炳良)	 1	  Andrew Nelson	 1	  Simon Crawford	 1	  Jianwei Zhu*(朱剑伟)	 1	  Mike Godfrey	 1	  Javier Tirado Ortiz	 1	  Yu Sajima*(佐島優)	 1	  Taki Sugimoto*(杉本太暉)	 1	  Michael Gottlieb	 1	  Zane Carney	 1	  Muhammad Iril Khairul Anam	 1	  Tong Jiang*(蒋彤)	 1	  Kai Jiptner	 1	  Milán Baticz	 1	  Tang Yiu Chun*(鄧耀俊)	 1	  Patrick Jameson	 1	  Quinn Lewis	 1	  Sunil Pedapudi	 1	  Tim Habermaas	 1	  Constantin Ceausu	 1	





* Number of World Records per competitor (Average):*
FIXED: Added missing competitors and events



Spoiler




 #	 Person Name	 Avg WRs	 1	 Feliks Zemdegs	 25	 2	 Erik Akkersdijk	 15	 3	 Michał Halczuk	 11	 4	 Shotaro Makisumi*(牧角章太郎)	 9	 5	 Dan Cohen	 8	  Mátyás Kuti	 8	  Yohei Oka*(岡要平)	 8	 8	 Anssi Vanhala	 7	  Lars Vandenbergh	 7	  Ryan Patricio	 7	 11	 Stefan Pochmann	 6	  Kevin Hays	 6	  Lin Chen*(陈霖)	 6	 14	 Yumu Tabuchi*(田渕雄夢)	 5	  Gunnar Krig	 5	  Grzegorz Łuczyna	 5	  Bingliang Li*(李炳良)	 5	 18	 Edouard Chambon	 4	  Takayuki Ookusa*(大艸尊之)	 4	  Łukasz Ciałoń	 4	  Oscar Roth Andersen	 4	  Yuxuan Wang*(王宇轩)	 4	 23	 Yu Nakajima*(中島悠)	 3	  Keisuke Hiraya*(平谷啓輔)	 3	  Frank Morris	 3	  Michał Pleskowicz	 3	  Rama Temmink	 3	  Bálint Bodor	 3	  Jaap Scherphuis	 3	  Milán Baticz	 3	  Bob Burton	 3	  Alexander Ooms	 3	 33	 Tomasz Żołnowski	 2	  Sebastian Weyer	 2	  Haixu Zhang*(张海旭)	 2	  Michael Fung	 2	  Yuki Hayashi*(林祐樹)	 2	  Giovanni Contardi	 2	  Han-Cyun Chen*(陳翰群)	 2	  David Wesley	 2	  Hsuan Chang*(張璿)	 2	  Rowe Hessler	 2	  Christopher Olson	 2	  Chris Dzoan	 2	  Simon Westlund	 2	  Grzegorz Prusak	 2	  Yu Sajima*(佐島優)	 2	  Bence Barát	 2	  Craig Bouchard	 2	  Máté Horváth	 2	 51	 Mats Valk	 1	  Jean Pons	 1	  Dan Knights	 1	  JeongMin Yu*(유정민)	 1	  Chris Hardwick	 1	  Frédérick Badie	 1	  Masayuki Akimoto*(秋元正行)	 1	  Olivier Gaucher	 1	  Piti Pichedpan*(ปิติ พิเชษฐพันธ์)	 1	  Dan Dzoan	 1	  Chang Jee-Hoon	 1	  Kåre Krig	 1	  Yuhei Takagi*(高木佑平)	 1	  Yunsu Nam*(남윤수)	 1	  Tomasz Kiedrowicz	 1	  Piotr Kózka	 1	  Piotr Michał Padlewski	 1	  Jianwei Zhu*(朱剑伟)	 1	  Kazuhito Iimura*(飯村数人)	 1	  Kang Ji-Jon	 1	  Sam Zhixiao Wang*(王志骁)	 1	  Evan Liu	 1	  Pierre Bouvier	 1	  Jonathan Irvin Gunawan	 1	  Claes Hedin	 1	  Michael Gottlieb	 1	  Tang Yiu Chun*(鄧耀俊)	 1	  Patrick Jameson	 1	  Henrik Bui	 1	  Lee Chun Hin*(李震軒)	 1	  Gilles van den Peereboom	 1	  Josef Jelínek	 1	  Ernie Pulchny	 1	







Here is the corresponding sum of the two previous tables (singles and average WR)

*Number of World Records per competitor (Total):*
FIXED: Added missing competitors and events



Spoiler




 #	 Person Name	 Total WRs	 1	 Feliks Zemdegs	 52	 2	 Erik Akkersdijk	 33	 3	 Shotaro Makisumi*(牧角章太郎)	 21	  Stefan Pochmann	 21	 5	 Michał Halczuk	 19	 6	 Mátyás Kuti	 17	 7	 Dan Cohen	 16	  Chris Hardwick	 16	 9	 Lars Vandenbergh	 13	 10	 Anssi Vanhala	 12	  Yuxuan Wang*(王宇轩)	 12	 12	 Marcell Endrey	 11	  Lin Chen*(陈霖)	 11	 14	 Gunnar Krig	 10	  Ryan Patricio	 10	  Kevin Hays	 10	 17	 Yohei Oka*(岡要平)	 9	 18	 Yu Nakajima*(中島悠)	 8	  Jaap Scherphuis	 8	 20	 Ville Seppänen	 7	  Oscar Roth Andersen	 7	 22	 Edouard Chambon	 6	  Yumu Tabuchi*(田渕雄夢)	 6	  Frank Morris	 6	  Takayuki Ookusa*(大艸尊之)	 6	  Haiyan Zhuang*(庄海燕)	 6	  Bálint Bodor	 6	  Bingliang Li*(李炳良)	 6	 29	 Grzegorz Łuczyna	 5	  Grzegorz Prusak	 5	  Bence Barát	 5	  Marcin Kowalczyk	 5	  Bob Burton	 5	  Máté Horváth	 5	 35	 Mats Valk	 4	  Leyan Lo	 4	  Sebastian Weyer	 4	  Keisuke Hiraya*(平谷啓輔)	 4	  Michael Fung	 4	  Yuki Hayashi*(林祐樹)	 4	  Frédérick Badie	 4	  Hsuan Chang*(張璿)	 4	  Łukasz Ciałoń	 4	  Michał Pleskowicz	 4	  Chris Dzoan	 4	  Kåre Krig	 4	  Simon Westlund	 4	  Piotr Michał Padlewski	 4	  Sam Zhixiao Wang*(王志骁)	 4	  Milán Baticz	 4	  Craig Bouchard	 4	 52	 Ron van Bruchem	 3	  Haixu Zhang*(张海旭)	 3	  Giovanni Contardi	 3	  David Wesley	 3	  Rowe Hessler	 3	  Rafał Guzewicz	 3	  Dror Vomberg	 3	  Rama Temmink	 3	  Piotr Kózka	 3	  Yu Sajima*(佐島優)	 3	  Claes Hedin	 3	  Daniel Sheppard	 3	  Dennis Strehlau	 3	  Alexander Ooms	 3	  Ernie Pulchny	 3	 67	 Thibaut Jacquinot	 2	  Jean Pons	 2	  Dan Knights	 2	  Tomasz Żołnowski	 2	  JeongMin Yu*(유정민)	 2	  Syuhei Omura*(大村周平)	 2	  Masayuki Akimoto*(秋元正行)	 2	  Han-Cyun Chen*(陳翰群)	 2	  Christopher Olson	 2	  Piti Pichedpan*(ปิติ พิเชษฐพันธ์)	 2	  Dan Dzoan	 2	  Mirek Goljan	 2	  Chang Jee-Hoon	 2	  Brúnó Bereczki	 2	  Tomasz Kiedrowicz	 2	  Jianwei Zhu*(朱剑伟)	 2	  David Woner	 2	  Olivér Perge	 2	  Michael Gottlieb	 2	  Chester Lian	 2	  Clément Gallet	 2	  Oskar Åsbrink	 2	  Tang Yiu Chun*(鄧耀俊)	 2	  Patrick Jameson	 2	 91	 Toby Mao*(毛台立)	 1	  Jess Bonde	 1	  Minh Thai	 1	  Kristopher De Asis	 1	  Olivier Gaucher	 1	  Christian Kaserer	 1	  Vincent Sheu	 1	  Javier París	 1	  Anthony Hsu	 1	  Micael Hellberg	 1	  Marcin Zalewski	 1	  Yuhui Xu*(许宇辉)	 1	  Gabriel Alejandro Orozco Casillas	 1	  Alexander Yu	 1	  Danyang Chen*(陈丹阳)	 1	  Chris Krueger	 1	  Tyson Mao*(毛台勝)	 1	  Piotr Tomczyk	 1	  Piotr Alexandrowicz	 1	  SeungWoon Lee*(이승운)	 1	  Tomoaki Okayama*(岡山友昭)	 1	  István Kocza	 1	  Jimmy Coll	 1	  Guus Razoux Schultz	 1	  Zbigniew Zborowski	 1	  Fakhri Raihaan	 1	  Henrik Buus Aagaard	 1	  Oliver Wolff	 1	  Will Arnold	 1	  Yuhei Takagi*(高木佑平)	 1	  Yunsu Nam*(남윤수)	 1	  Takumi Yoshida*(吉田匠)	 1	  Grant Tregay	 1	  Andy Bellenir	 1	  Andrew Nelson	 1	  Simon Crawford	 1	  Mike Godfrey	 1	  Kazuhito Iimura*(飯村数人)	 1	  Kang Ji-Jon	 1	  Javier Tirado Ortiz	 1	  Taki Sugimoto*(杉本太暉)	 1	  Evan Liu	 1	  Pierre Bouvier	 1	  Jonathan Irvin Gunawan	 1	  Zane Carney	 1	  Muhammad Iril Khairul Anam	 1	  Tong Jiang*(蒋彤)	 1	  Kai Jiptner	 1	  Quinn Lewis	 1	  Henrik Bui	 1	  Lee Chun Hin*(李震軒)	 1	  Gilles van den Peereboom	 1	  Josef Jelínek	 1	  Sunil Pedapudi	 1	  Tim Habermaas	 1	  Constantin Ceausu	 1


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Aug 14, 2013)

TheDubDubJr said:


> FMC question - Would someone be able to make a list of people who have tied their best official FMC result 3 or more times, and include their result.





cuber952 said:


> Well, I think I might know of one person, but i'm not entirely sure....



Who would that be?


----------



## cubizh (Aug 14, 2013)

Brest suggested me to make a stat for *the number of World Records broken per competition attended.* Here are the results.
Thanks to Chris Wall for helping trim the data.

FIXED: Added missing competitors and events



Spoiler




 # Person Name	 Total WRs	 Comps	 WRs per Comp	 1 Feliks Zemdegs	 52	 19	 273,68%	 2 Mátyás Kuti	 17	 11	 154,55%	 3 David Wesley	 3	 2	 150,00%	 4 Michael Fung	 4	 3	 133,33%	 5 Yuki Hayashi*(林祐樹)	 4	 4	 100,00%	 Minh Thai	 1	 1	 100,00%	 Will Arnold	 1	 1	 100,00%	 Andy Bellenir	 1	 1	 100,00%	 Mike Godfrey	 1	 1	 100,00%	 10 Claes Hedin	 3	 4	 75,00%	 11 Lin Chen*(陈霖)	 11	 16	 68,75%	 12 Chris Hardwick	 16	 24	 66,67%	 Keisuke Hiraya*(平谷啓輔)	 4	 6	 66,67%	 14 Shotaro Makisumi*(牧角章太郎)	 21	 35	 60,00%	 Stefan Pochmann	 21	 35	 60,00%	 16 Michał Halczuk	 19	 33	 57,58%	 17 Kevin Hays	 10	 18	 55,56%	 18 Marcell Endrey	 11	 20	 55,00%	 19 Bálint Bodor	 6	 12	 50,00%	 Craig Bouchard	 4	 8	 50,00%	 Mirek Goljan	 2	 4	 50,00%	 Chang Jee-Hoon	 2	 4	 50,00%	 Tang Yiu Chun*(鄧耀俊)	 2	 4	 50,00%	 Jess Bonde	 1	 2	 50,00%	 Micael Hellberg	 1	 2	 50,00%	 Tong Jiang*(蒋彤)	 1	 2	 50,00%	 Quinn Lewis	 1	 2	 50,00%	 28 Ryan Patricio	 10	 21	 47,62%	 29 Ville Seppänen	 7	 15  46,67%	 30 Yuxuan Wang*(王宇轩)	 12	 27	 44,44%	 31 Anssi Vanhala	 12	 28	 42,86%	 Haixu Zhang*(张海旭)	 3	 7	 42,86%	 33 Grzegorz Prusak	 5	 12	 41,67%	 34 Bingliang Li*(李炳良)	 6	 15	 40,00%	 Sam Zhixiao Wang*(王志骁)	 4	 10	 40,00%	 Jianwei Zhu*(朱剑伟)	 2	 5	 40,00%	 37 Erik Akkersdijk	 33	 96	 34,38%	 38 Hsuan Chang*(張璿)	 4	 12	 33,33%	 Dror Vomberg	 3	 9	 33,33%	 Henrik Bui	 1	 3	 33,33%	 41 Marcin Kowalczyk	 5	 16	 31,25%	 42 Dan Cohen	 16	 56	 28,57%	 43 Frank Morris	 6	 24	 25,00%	 Dan Knights	 2	 8	 25,00%	 JeongMin Yu*(유정민)	 2	 8	 25,00%	 Olivier Gaucher	 1	 4	 25,00%	 Jonathan Irvin Gunawan	 1	 4	 25,00%	 Constantin Ceausu	 1	 4	 25,00%	 49 Dennis Strehlau	 3	 13	 23,08%	 50 Máté Horváth	 5	 23	 21,74%	 51 Haiyan Zhuang*(庄海燕)	 6	 29	 20,69%	 52 Gunnar Krig	 10	 49	 20,41%	 53 Jaap Scherphuis	 8	 40	 20,00%	 Sebastian Weyer	 4	 20	 20,00%	 Grant Tregay	 1	 5	 20,00%	 56 Yumu Tabuchi*(田渕雄夢)	 6	 31	 19,35%	 57 Rafał Guzewicz	 3	 16	 18,75%	 Alexander Ooms	 3	 16	 18,75%	 59 Han-Cyun Chen*(陳翰群)	 2	 11	 18,18%	 60 Oscar Roth Andersen	 7	 40	 17,50%	 61 Frédérick Badie	 4	 23	 17,39%	 62 Yohei Oka*(岡要平)	 9	 52	 17,31%	 63 Grzegorz Łuczyna	 5	 30	 16,67%	 Simon Westlund	 4	 24	 16,67%	 Gabriel Alejandro Orozco Casillas	 1	 6	 16,67%	 Kang Ji-Jon	 1	 6	 16,67%	 Lee Chun Hin*(李震軒)	 1	 6	 16,67%	 68 Łukasz Ciałoń	 4	 25	 16,00%	 69 Giovanni Contardi	 3	 19	 15,79%	 70 Yu Nakajima*(中島悠)	 8	 53	 15,09%	 71 Edouard Chambon	 6	 42	 14,29%	 Michał Pleskowicz	 4	 28	 14,29%	 Christian Kaserer	 1	 7	 14,29%	 Fakhri Raihaan	 1	 7	 14,29%	 75 Lars Vandenbergh	 13	 94	 13,83%	 76 Oskar Åsbrink	 2	 15	 13,33%	 77 Chris Dzoan	 4	 31	 12,90%	 78 Takayuki Ookusa*(大艸尊之)	 6	 47	 12,77%	 79 Piotr Tomczyk	 1	 8	 12,50%	 Josef Jelínek	 1	 8	 12,50%	 Sunil Pedapudi	 1	 8	 12,50%	 82 Jean Pons	 2	 17	 11,76%	 83 Muhammad Iril Khairul Anam	 1	 9	 11,11%	 84 Daniel Sheppard	 3	 28	 10,71%	 85 Masayuki Akimoto*(秋元正行)	 2	 19	 10,53%	 86 Kåre Krig	 4	 39	 10,26%	 Piotr Michał Padlewski	 4	 39	 10,26%	 88 Bence Barát	 5	 49	 10,20%	 89 David Woner	 2	 20	 10,00%	 Taki Sugimoto*(杉本太暉)	 1	 10	 10,00%	 91 Ernie Pulchny	 3	 31	 9,68%	 92 Thibaut Jacquinot	 2	 22	 9,09%	 Yunsu Nam*(남윤수)	 1	 11	 9,09%	 Kazuhito Iimura*(飯村数人)	 1	 11	 9,09%	 95 Milán Baticz	 4	 45	 8,89%	 96 SeungWoon Lee*(이승운)	 1	 12	 8,33%	 Oliver Wolff	 1	 12	 8,33%	 98 Leyan Lo	 4	 49	 8,16%	 99 Piotr Kózka	 3	 37	 8,11%	 100 Christopher Olson	 2	 25	 8,00%	 Piti Pichedpan*(ปิติ พิเชษฐพันธ์)	 2	 25	 8,00%	 102 Alexander Yu	 1	 13	 7,69%	 103 Mats Valk	 4	 54	 7,41%	 Michael Gottlieb	 2	 27	 7,41%	 105 Yu Sajima*(佐島優)	 3	 41	 7,32%	 106 Tomasz Kiedrowicz	 2	 28	 7,14%	 Chester Lian	 2	 28	 7,14%	 Simon Crawford	 1	 14	 7,14%	 109 Rama Temmink	 3	 48	 6,25%	 Zane Carney	 1	 16	 6,25%	 111 Patrick Jameson	 2	 33	 6,06%	 112 Pierre Bouvier	 1	 17	 5,88%	 113 Marcin Zalewski	 1	 18	 5,56%	 Danyang Chen*(陈丹阳)	 1	 18	 5,56%	 Jimmy Coll	 1	 18	 5,56%	 116 Kristopher De Asis	 1	 19	 5,26%	 117 Brúnó Bereczki	 2	 39	 5,13%	 118 Toby Mao*(毛台立)	 1	 20	 5,00%	 119 Bob Burton	 5	 108	 4,63%	 120 Syuhei Omura*(大村周平)	 2	 44	 4,55%	 121 Rowe Hessler	 3	 72	 4,17%	 Andrew Nelson	 1	 24	 4,17%	 123 Olivér Perge	 2	 49	 4,08%	 124 Dan Dzoan	 2	 51	 3,92%	 125 Piotr Alexandrowicz	 1	 26	 3,85%	 Zbigniew Zborowski	 1	 26	 3,85%	 Takumi Yoshida*(吉田匠)	 1	 26	 3,85%	 128 Evan Liu	 1	 27	 3,70%	 Gilles van den Peereboom	 1	 27	 3,70%	 130 Javier París	 1	 28	 3,57%	 Anthony Hsu	 1	 28	 3,57%	 Yuhui Xu*(许宇辉)	 1	 28	 3,57%	 133 Guus Razoux Schultz	 1	 29	 3,45%	 134 Tomasz Żołnowski	 2	 60	 3,33%	 135 Kai Jiptner	 1	 31	 3,23%	 136 Tim Habermaas	 1	 32	 3,13%	 137 Ron van Bruchem	 3	 97	 3,09%	 138 Vincent Sheu	 1	 35	 2,86%	 Yuhei Takagi*(高木佑平)	 1	 35	 2,86%	 140 Javier Tirado Ortiz	 1	 37	 2,70%	 141 Tomoaki Okayama*(岡山友昭)	 1	 47	 2,13%	 142 Henrik Buus Aagaard	 1	 51	 1,96%	 143 Clément Gallet	 2	 109	 1,83%	 144 Tyson Mao*(毛台勝)	 1	 57	 1,75%	 145 Chris Krueger	 1	 65	 1,54%	 István Kocza	 1	 65	 1,54%


----------



## Stefan (Aug 14, 2013)

Booooo... old multiblind and magics should count for these...


----------



## Bob (Aug 14, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Booooo... old multiblind and magics should count for these...



I agree.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 14, 2013)

cubizh said:


> Here is the corresponding sum of the two previous tables (singles and average WR)
> 
> *Number of World Records per competitor (Total):*
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for making these lists, this is very cool to see! I noticed that Marcell Endrey is not in any of them though. He has had, or currently holds, 11 world records, all of them singles world records.


----------



## Sebastien (Aug 14, 2013)

yes, the list can't be correct. I noticed that Michal Halczuk has 11 average WRs but no Single WR according to this list, which is not correct as well.


----------



## Carrot (Aug 14, 2013)

Sebastien said:


> yes, the list can't be correct. I noticed that Michal Halczuk has 11 average WRs but no Single WR according to this list, which is not correct as well.



ohhh well, according to his lists I also never broke a single WR yet  I wonder who is holding the pyra single WR right now then?


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 14, 2013)

theZcuber said:


> It's because the page is translated.


Yes, it was. Apparenly Google Chrome detects that the page is in Japanse because names are written in Japanese. Because of my Japanese wife I let those pages auto-translate to English. NO IDEA why it then decided to "translate" numbers though. And if it decides to translate them it should translate them all, not some random ones


----------



## cubizh (Aug 14, 2013)

I want to apologize to everyone which names were missing and events that didn't appear. I meant no disrespect forgetting these people and the old world records.
It's still a mistery to me why some names weren't pasted correctly on those lists, since they were in my calculations, but hopefully everything is ok now. 
I also added the deprecated events that the WCA had as official, namely (magic, master magic and old multi blind style). 

I want to thank all of you for your interest in looking at these stats and pointing out the mistakes you find.


----------



## cubizh (Aug 14, 2013)

This is a list of *all World Records that were taken from someone else*
(i.e, first WR ever doesn't count, and if it's an improvement from the same competitor, it doesn't count either)




Spoiler




 #	 personName	 WR takes	 1	 Feliks Zemdegs	 20	 2	 Erik Akkersdijk	 17	 3	 Dan Cohen	 14	  Mátyás Kuti	 14	 5	 Michał Halczuk	 11	 6	 Shotaro Makisumi*(牧角章太郎)	 9	 7	 Chris Hardwick	 7	  Lars Vandenbergh	 7	  Ryan Patricio	 7	 10	 Stefan Pochmann	 6	  Yu Nakajima*(中島悠)	 6	 12	 Anssi Vanhala	 5	  Edouard Chambon	 5	  Frank Morris	 5	  Gunnar Krig	 5	  Marcell Endrey	 5	  Oscar Roth Andersen	 5	  Takayuki Ookusa*(大艸尊之)	 5	  Yuxuan Wang*(王宇轩)	 5	 20	 Bob Burton	 4	  Chris Dzoan	 4	  Craig Bouchard	 4	  Frédérick Badie	 4	  Keisuke Hiraya*(平谷啓輔)	 4	  Kevin Hays	 4	  Michael Fung	 4	  Milán Baticz	 4	  Piotr Michał Padlewski	 4	  Ville Seppänen	 4	  Yohei Oka*(岡要平)	 4	 31	 Bálint Bodor	 3	  Bence Barát	 3	  Giovanni Contardi	 3	  Haixu Zhang*(张海旭)	 3	  Hsuan Chang*(張璿)	 3	  Leyan Lo	 3	  Łukasz Ciałoń	 3	  Máté Horváth	 3	  Mats Valk	 3	  Rafał Guzewicz	 3	  Rama Temmink	 3	  Ron van Bruchem	 3	  Sam Zhixiao Wang*(王志骁)	 3	  Sebastian Weyer	 3	  Yuki Hayashi*(林祐樹)	 3	  Yumu Tabuchi*(田渕雄夢)	 3	 47	 Alexander Ooms	 2	  Bingliang Li*(李炳良)	 2	  Brúnó Bereczki	 2	  Chang Jee-Hoon	 2	  Chester Lian	 2	  Dan Dzoan	 2	  Daniel Sheppard	 2	  David Woner	 2	  Dennis Strehlau	 2	  Ernie Pulchny	 2	  Grzegorz Prusak	 2	  Han-Cyun Chen*(陳翰群)	 2	  Jean Pons	 2	  JeongMin Yu*(유정민)	 2	  Jianwei Zhu*(朱剑伟)	 2	  Lin Chen*(陈霖)	 2	  Michael Gottlieb	 2	  Michał Pleskowicz	 2	  Olivér Perge	 2	  Oskar Åsbrink	 2	  Patrick Jameson	 2	  Piotr Kózka	 2	  Piti Pichedpan*(ปิติ พิเชษฐพันธ์)	 2	  Rowe Hessler	 2	  Simon Westlund	 2	  Syuhei Omura*(大村周平)	 2	  Tang Yiu Chun*(鄧耀俊)	 2	  Thibaut Jacquinot	 2	  Tomasz Kiedrowicz	 2	  Yu Sajima*(佐島優)	 2	 77	 Alexander Yu	 1	  Andrew Nelson	 1	  Anthony Hsu	 1	  Chris Krueger	 1	  Christian Kaserer	 1	  Christopher Olson	 1	  Clément Gallet	 1	  Constantin Ceausu	 1	  Dan Knights	 1	  Danyang Chen*(陈丹阳)	 1	  Evan Liu	 1	  Fakhri Raihaan	 1	  Gabriel Alejandro Orozco Casillas	 1	  Gilles van den Peereboom	 1	  Grzegorz Łuczyna	 1	  Guus Razoux Schultz	 1	  Haiyan Zhuang*(庄海燕)	 1	  Henrik Bui	 1	  Henrik Buus Aagaard	 1	  István Kocza	 1	  Javier París	 1	  Javier Tirado Ortiz	 1	  Jess Bonde	 1	  Jimmy Coll	 1	  Jonathan Irvin Gunawan	 1	  Josef Jelínek	 1	  Kai Jiptner	 1	  Kang Ji-Jon	 1	  Kåre Krig	 1	  Kazuhito Iimura*(飯村数人)	 1	  Kristopher De Asis	 1	  Lee Chun Hin*(李震軒)	 1	  Marcin Kowalczyk	 1	  Marcin Zalewski	 1	  Masayuki Akimoto*(秋元正行)	 1	  Mike Godfrey	 1	  Muhammad Iril Khairul Anam	 1	  Oliver Wolff	 1	  Olivier Gaucher	 1	  Pierre Bouvier	 1	  Piotr Alexandrowicz	 1	  Piotr Tomczyk	 1	  Quinn Lewis	 1	  SeungWoon Lee*(이승운)	 1	  Simon Crawford	 1	  Sunil Pedapudi	 1	  Taki Sugimoto*(杉本太暉)	 1	  Takumi Yoshida*(吉田匠)	 1	  Tim Habermaas	 1	  Toby Mao*(毛台立)	 1	  Tomasz Żołnowski	 1	  Tomoaki Okayama*(岡山友昭)	 1	  Tong Jiang*(蒋彤)	 1	  Tyson Mao*(毛台勝)	 1	  Vincent Sheu	 1	  Will Arnold	 1	  Yuhei Takagi*(高木佑平)	 1	  Yuhui Xu*(许宇辉)	 1	  Yunsu Nam*(남윤수)	 1	  Zane Carney	 1	  Zbigniew Zborowski	 1


----------



## Stefan (Aug 14, 2013)

AvGalen said:


> Because of my Japanese wife I let those pages auto-translate to English.



Your Japanese wife doesn't understand Japanese?


----------



## cubizh (Aug 14, 2013)

All world records are special, but some just set a new bar and really take off from the previous record.
The following tables show *which world records break away more from the previous world record set at that time for that event.*
Values are shown in percentage from the old record.

*Top 30 Singles:*



Spoiler




 #	 personName	 competitionId	 eventId	 single	 % of previous WR	 1	 Stefan Pochmann	 GermanOpen2004	 Rubik's Clock	 9.54	 24,48%	 2	 Chris Hardwick	 Chattahoochee2006	 5x5 Cube: Blindfolded	 55:21.00	 35,80%	 3	 Gunnar Krig	 SwedishOpen2005	 Pyraminx	 6.55	 46,92%	 4	 Chris Hardwick	 US2006	 5x5 Cube: Blindfolded	 28:28.00	 51,43%	 5	 Kåre Krig	 SwedishOpen2005	 Rubik's Cube: With feet	 2:14.33	 54,46%	 6	 Erik Akkersdijk	 GenevaOpen2008	 2x2 Cube	 0.96	 58,90%	 7	 Bob Burton	 CaltechDallas2005	 Master Magic	 3.5	 59,11%	 8	 Javier París	 MurciaOpen2008	 2x2 Cube	 1.63	 61,51%	 9	 Chris Hardwick	 US2004	 Rubik's Cube: One-handed	 25.95	 61,65%	 10	 Sunil Pedapudi	 CaltechFall2004	 Master Magic	 5.16	 62,77%	 11	 Chris Hardwick	 US2006	 4x4 Cube: Blindfolded	 12:12.00	 63,43%	 12	 Anssi Vanhala	 HelsinkiOpen2007	 Rubik's Cube: With feet	 51.13	 65,43%	 13	 Piotr Kózka	 PolishOpen2006	 Pyraminx	 4.18	 65,72%	 14	 Chris Hardwick	 GWiz2006	 4x4 Cube: Blindfolded	 8:04.90	 66,24%	 15	 Tomasz Kiedrowicz	 GdanskOpen2008	 Pyraminx	 2.83	 67,70%	 16	 Anssi Vanhala	 Svekub2006	 Rubik's Cube: With feet	 1:18.15	 67,97%	 17	 Ville Seppänen	 FinnishOpen2010	 5x5 Cube: Blindfolded	 10:25.00	 70,86%	 18	 Stefan Pochmann	 Euro2004	 Rubik's Magic	 1.49	 71,29%	 19	 Christian Kaserer	 TrentinOpen2011	 2x2 Cube	 0.69	 71,88%	 20	 Jaap Scherphuis	 GermanOpen2004	 Rubik's Magic	 2.22	 72,55%	 21	 Dan Knights	 WC2003	 Rubik's Cube	 16.71	 72,81%	 22	 Gunnar Krig	 Svekub2005	 2x2 Cube	 6.35	 75,24%	 23	 Chris Hardwick	 Chattahoochee2007	 5x5 Cube: Blindfolded	 19:55.00	 75,68%	 24	 Mátyás Kuti	 CzechOpen2007	 2x2 Cube	 2.73	 76,90%	 25	 Feliks Zemdegs	 MelbourneSummer2011	 4x4 Cube: Blindfolded	 3:37.80	 77,14%	 26	 Will Arnold	 CaltechSpring2005	 Rubik's Cube: With feet	 4:06.68	 77,41%	 27	 Shotaro Makisumi (牧角章太郎)	 CaltechSpring2005	 2x2 Cube	 4.92	 77,48%	 28	 Lars Vandenbergh	 DutchOpen2004	 Square-1	 25.29	 77,53%	 29	 Anssi Vanhala	 FinnishOpen2007	 Rubik's Cube: With feet	 39.88	 78,00%	 30	 Mike Godfrey	 DutchOpen2004	 Square-1	 32.62	 78,04%	





*Top 30 Averages:*



Spoiler




 #	 personName	 competitionId	 event	 average	 % of previous WR	 1	 Anssi Vanhala	 HelsinkiOpen2007	 Rubik's Cube: With feet	 54.96	 31,22%	 2	 Jaap Scherphuis	 Euro2004	 Rubik's Magic	 1.60	 65,57%	 3	 Milán Baticz	 BelgianOpen2007	 Master Magic	 2.27	 72,06%	 4	 Grzegorz Łuczyna	 WroclawOpen2007	 Pyraminx	 6.23	 73,64%	 5	 Dan Cohen	 NewarkWinter2009	 6x6 Cube	 3:01.40	 74,25%	 6	 Grzegorz Łuczyna	 PolishOpen2006	 Pyraminx	 8.46	 75,40%	 7	 Piotr Kózka	 PolishOpen2005	 Pyraminx	 11.22	 75,76%	 8	 Gunnar Krig	 Svekub2005	 2x2 Cube	 8.45	 77,74%	 9	 Rowe Hessler	 Brown2009	 2x2 Cube	 2.45	 77,78%	 10	 Shotaro Makisumi (牧角章太郎)	 CaltechSpring2005	 2x2 Cube	 6.62	 78,34%	 11	 Shotaro Makisumi (牧角章太郎)	 CaltechFall2004	 Rubik's Cube: One-handed	 39.25	 82,15%	 12	 Shotaro Makisumi (牧角章太郎)	 CaltechWinter2004	 Rubik's Cube	 16.53	 82,65%	 13	 Chris Hardwick	 US2004	 4x4 Cube	 1:15.54	 83,41%	 14	 Mátyás Kuti	 BelgianOpen2007	 Rubik's Magic	 0.96	 83,48%	 15	 Jaap Scherphuis	 GermanOpen2004	 Rubik's Magic	 2.44	 83,56%	 16	 Gunnar Krig	 ChalmersOpen2006	 2x2 Cube	 5.38	 85,53%	 17	 Grzegorz Prusak	 PolishOpen2007	 Square-1	 19.57	 85,65%	 18	 Craig Bouchard	 RutgersFall2006	 Rubik's Magic	 1.15	 86,47%	 19	 Yuki Hayashi (林祐樹)	 Kyoto2005	 4x4 Cube	 1:04.97	 86,59%	 20	 Yohei Oka (岡要平)	 TokyoOpen2008	 Pyraminx	 4.39	 87,10%	 21	 Łukasz Ciałoń	 PolishOpen2006	 2x2 Cube	 4.69	 87,17%	 22	 Shotaro Makisumi (牧角章太郎)	 HoraceMann2005	 Rubik's Cube: One-handed	 27.56	 87,24%	 23	 Michał Halczuk	 Poland2009	 6x6 Cube	 2:39.25	 87,79%	 24	 Yunsu Nam (남윤수)	 CubingKoreaXmasEve2011	 Rubik's Cube: With feet	 35.15	 87,92%	 25	 Bálint Bodor	 SlovenianOpen2010	 Megaminx	 56.62	 88,00%	 26	 Mátyás Kuti	 CzechOpen2007	 2x2 Cube	 4.13	 88,06%	 27	 Lars Vandenbergh	 Euro2004	 5x5 Cube	 2:30.35	 88,21%	 28	 Ryan Patricio	 CaltechSpring2005	 Rubik's Cube: One-handed	 31.59	 88,34%	 29	 Michael Fung	 DutchOpen2006	 Square-1	 28.14	 88,35%	 30	 JeongMin Yu (유정민)	 KCRC2007	 Rubik's Cube	 11.76	 88,96%


----------



## Stefan (Aug 14, 2013)

cubizh said:


> The following tables show *which world records break away more from the previous world record set at that time for that event.*



You found one where I win. Hereby declared best statistic ever. I'm even involved in place #2 as well!


----------



## cubizh (Aug 14, 2013)

*World Records per competitor's country of origin*

*Single:*


Spoiler




 #	 Country	 Single WRs	 1	 USA	 63	 2	 Hungary	 35	 3	 Netherlands	 32	 4	 Japan	 31	 5	 Poland	 30	 6	 Australia	 28	  China	 28	 8	 Germany	 23	 9	 Sweden	 16	 10	 Finland	 12	 11	 France	 10	 12	 Belgium	 7	 13	 Denmark	 5	  United Kingdom	 5	 15	 Canada	 3	  Israel	 3	  Korea	 3	 18	 Czech Republic	 2	  Indonesia	 2	  Italy	 2	  Malaysia	 2	  Spain	 2	  Taiwan	 2	 24	 Hong Kong	 1	  Mexico	 1	  Romania	 1	  Thailand	 1	




*Average:*


Spoiler




 #	 Country	 Average WRs	 1	 USA	 40	 2	 Japan	 39	 3	 Poland	 30	 4	 Netherlands	 27	 5	 Australia	 25	 6	 China	 19	 7	 Hungary	 18	 8	 Sweden	 12	 9	 Belgium	 8	  France	 8	  Germany	 8	 12	 Finland	 7	 13	 Denmark	 4	  Korea	 4	  Taiwan	 4	 16	 Canada	 2	  Hong Kong	 2	  Italy	 2	 19	 Czech Republic	 1	  Indonesia	 1	  Thailand	 1	




*Total:*


Spoiler




 #	 Country	 Total WRs	 1	 USA	 103	 2	 Japan	 70	 3	 Poland	 60	 4	 Netherlands	 59	 5	 Australia	 53	  Hungary	 53	 7	 China	 47	 8	 Citizen of	 38	 9	 Germany	 31	 10	 Sweden	 28	 11	 Finland	 19	 12	 France	 18	 13	 Belgium	 15	 14	 Denmark	 9	 15	 Korea	 7	 16	 Taiwan	 6	 17	 Canada	 5	  United Kingdom	 5	 19	 Italy	 4	 20	 Czech Republic	 3	  Hong Kong	 3	  Indonesia	 3	  Israel	 3	 24	 Malaysia	 2	  Spain	 2	  Thailand	 2	 27	 Mexico	 1	  Romania	 1


----------



## cubizh (Aug 15, 2013)

Stefan said:


> You found one where I win. Hereby declared best statistic ever. I'm even involved in place #2 as well!


You deserve it.


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Aug 15, 2013)

I just found out I have the fastest Irish average that has a DNF in it. (36.30)


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 15, 2013)

```
Ciarán Beahan	[B]13.65[/B]	Ireland	     Northern Irish Open 2013   	13.75   14.50   12.71  [B] DNF[/B]     11.50
James Hamm	[B]17.57[/B]	Ireland	     Northern Irish Open 2013	        18.02   16.40   17.25   17.43   [B]DNF[/B]
Conor Baumann	[B]22.17[/B]	Ireland	     Aachen Open 2011	                22.75   19.19   24.58   [B]DNF[/B]     16.27
Blake Bowers	[B]22.33[/B]	Ireland	     UK Open 2010	                19.88   [B]DNF[/B]     24.84   20.53   21.61
```


----------



## cubizh (Aug 16, 2013)

Time for some continental records stats.

The following tables show the *number of continental records per continent and event (single, average and total)*

*Single:*


Spoiler




* Event	** AfR	** AsR	** ER	** NAR	** OcR	** SAR	** TOTAL	* Rubik's Cube	 13	 22	 18	 22	 23	 14	* 112	* 4x4 Cube	 12	 21	 22	 18	 20	 14	* 107	* 5x5 Cube	 9	 26	 26	 23	 16	 10	* 110	* 2x2 Cube	 8	 11	 13	 11	 9	 13	* 65	* Rubik's Cube: Blindfolded	 4	 22	 19	 16	 8	 14	* 83	* Rubik's Cube: One-handed	 12	 18	 25	 14	 13	 12	* 94	* Rubik's Cube: Fewest moves	 2	 10	 7	 10	 5	 4	* 38	* Rubik's Cube: With feet	 1	 7	 11	 13	 1	 9	* 42	* Megaminx	 3	 9	 18	 18	 4	 14	* 66	* Pyraminx	 6	 12	 11	 14	 8	 10	* 61	* Square-1	 5	 9	 14	 15	 7	 8	* 58	* Rubik's Clock	 1	 9	 12	 12	 11	 7	* 52	* 6x6 Cube	 2	 6	 10	 9	 8	 8	* 43	* 7x7 Cube	 2	 10	 14	 9	 9	 8	* 52	* 4x4 Cube: Blindfolded	 0	 9	 12	 7	 1	 3	* 32	* 5x5 Cube: Blindfolded	 0	 11	 15	 9	 3	 1	* 39	* Rubik's Cube: Multiple Blindfolded	 2	 6	 15	 11	 5	 10	* 49	* Rubik's Magic	 3	 18	 15	 15	 10	 10	* 71	* Master Magic	 2	 13	 8	 15	 8	 11	* 57	* Rubik's Cube: Multi blind old style	 0	 2	 6	 3	 0	 2	* 13	** TOTAL	** 87	** 251	** 291	** 264	** 169	** 182	** 1244 *




*Average:*


Spoiler




* Event	** AfR	** AsR	** ER	** NAR	** OcR	** SAR	** TOTAL	* Rubik's Cube	 15	 19	 34	 36	 15	 14	* 133	* 4x4 Cube	 13	 23	 35	 26	 18	 16	* 131	* 5x5 Cube  9	 25	 26	 27	 16	 8	* 111	* 2x2 Cube	 13	 23	 20	 20	 11	 13	* 100	* Rubik's Cube: One-handed	 5	 23	 35	 26	 16	 15	* 120	* Rubik's Cube: With feet	 0	 9	 9	 6	 1	 12	* 37	* Megaminx	 3	 12	 12	 18	 7	 12	* 64	* Pyraminx	 5	 14	 15	 17	 7	 11	* 69	* Square-1	 5	 14	 22	 13	 7	 10	* 71	* Rubik's Clock	 1	 7	 13	 12	 6	 6	* 45	* 6x6 Cube	 2	 9	 10	 10	 9	 7	* 47	* 7x7 Cube	 2	 11	 13	 12	 9	 8	* 55	* Rubik's Magic	 2	 16	 14	 13	 8	 8	* 61	* Master Magic	 2	 13	 8	 11	 5	 8	* 47	** TOTAL	** 77	** 218	** 266	** 247	** 135	** 148	** 1091 *




*Total:*


Spoiler




* Event	** AfR	** AsR	** ER	** NAR	** OcR	** SAR	** TOTAL	* Rubik's Cube	 28	 41	 52	 58	 38	 28	* 245	* 4x4 Cube	 25	 44	 57	 44	 38	 30	* 238	* 5x5 Cube	 18	 51	 52	 50	 32	 18	* 221	* 2x2 Cube	 21	 34	 33	 31	 20	 26	* 165	* Rubik's Cube: Blindfolded	 4	 22	 19	 16	 8	 14	* 83	* Rubik's Cube: One-handed	 17	 41	 60	 40	 29	 27	* 214	* Rubik's Cube: Fewest moves	 2	 10	 7	 10	 5	 4	* 38	* Rubik's Cube: With feet	 1	 16	 20	 19	 2	 21	* 79	* Megaminx	 6	 21	 30	 36	 11	 26	* 130	* Pyraminx	 11	 26	 26	 31	 15	 21	* 130	* Square-1	 10	 23	 36	 28	 14	 18	* 129	* Rubik's Clock	 2	 16	 25	 24	 17	 13	* 97	* 6x6 Cube	 4	 15	 20	 19	 17	 15	* 90	* 7x7 Cube	 4	 21	 27	 21	 18	 16	* 107	* 4x4 Cube: Blindfolded	 0	 9	 12	 7	 1	 3	* 32	* 5x5 Cube: Blindfolded	 0	 11	 15	 9	 3	 1	* 39	* Rubik's Cube: Multiple Blindfolded	 2	 6	 15	 11	 5	 10	* 49	* Rubik's Magic	 5	 34	 29	 28	 18	 18	* 132	* Master Magic	 4	 26	 16	 26	 13	 19	* 104	* Rubik's Cube: Multi blind old style	 0	 2	 6	 3	 0	 2	* 13	** TOTAL	** 164	** 469	** 557	** 511	** 304	** 330	** 2335 *


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Aug 16, 2013)

vcuber13 said:


> ```
> Ciarán Beahan	[B]13.65[/B]	Ireland	     Northern Irish Open 2013   	13.75   14.50   12.71  [B] DNF[/B]     11.50
> James Hamm	[B]17.57[/B]	Ireland	     Northern Irish Open 2013	        18.02   16.40   17.25   17.43   [B]DNF[/B]
> Conor Baumann	[B]22.17[/B]	Ireland	     Aachen Open 2011	                22.75   19.19   24.58   [B]DNF[/B]     16.27
> ...



Sorry I meant pb official average.


----------



## cubizh (Aug 16, 2013)

Time to talk about results distribution.
The following tables show* how the best results spread out in terms of time/score for all current events (SINGLE)*.
This took a relatively long time to put together so as you may understand, I will not do the average.
This is just to get an idea what type of times people are getting in (lucky?) singles.

* Rubik's Cube	* : 


Spoiler




* Interval of time ** Single	* [	5.00	,	10.00	[	 570	 [	10.00	,	15.00	[	 3229	 [	15.00	,	20.00	[	 3850	 [	20.00	,	25.00	[	 3075	 [	25.00	,	30.00	[	 2253	 [	30.00	,	35.00	[	 1804	 [	35.00	,	40.00	[	 1412	 [	40.00	,	45.00	[	 1163	 [	45.00	,	50.00	[	 917	 [	50.00	,	55.00	[	 804	 [	55.00	,	01:00	[	 657	 [	01:00	,	01:05	[	 603	 [	01:05	,	01:10	[	 475	 [	01:10	,	01:15	[	 390	 [	01:15	,	01:20	[	 336	 [	01:20	,	01:25	[	 259	 [	01:25	,	01:30	[	 226	 [	01:30	,	01:35	[	 191	 [	01:35	,	01:40	[	 156	 [	01:40	,	01:45	[	 133	 [	01:45	,	inf	[	 759	



* 4x4 Cube	* : 


Spoiler




* Interval of time ** Single	* [	25.00	,	35.00	[	 55	 [	35.00	,	45.00	[	 365	 [	45.00	,	55.00	[	 760	 [	55.00	,	01:05	[	 794	 [	01:05	,	01:15	[	 818	 [	01:15	,	01:25	[	 783	 [	01:25	,	01:35	[	 648	 [	01:35	,	01:45	[	 507	 [	01:45	,	01:55	[	 448	 [	01:55	,	02:05	[	 433	 [	02:05	,	02:15	[	 374	 [	02:15	,	02:25	[	 314	 [	02:25	,	02:35	[	 259	 [	02:35	,	02:45	[	 183	 [	02:45	,	02:55	[	 168	 [	02:55	,	03:05	[	 126	 [	03:05	,	03:15	[	 105	 [	03:15	,	03:25	[	 91	 [	03:25	,	03:35	[	 89	 [	03:35	,	03:45	[	 57	 [	03:45	,	inf	[	 304	



* 5x5 Cube	* : 


Spoiler




* Interval of time ** Single	* [	50.00	,	01:05	[	 23	 [	01:05	,	01:20	[	 132	 [	01:20	,	01:35	[	 366	 [	01:35	,	01:50	[	 427	 [	01:50	,	02:05	[	 478	 [	02:05	,	02:20	[	 438	 [	02:20	,	02:35	[	 366	 [	02:35	,	02:50	[	 350	 [	02:50	,	03:05	[	 282	 [	03:05	,	03:20	[	 264	 [	03:20	,	03:35	[	 204	 [	03:35	,	03:50	[	 173	 [	03:50	,	04:05	[	 144	 [	04:05	,	04:20	[	 122	 [	04:20	,	04:35	[	 127	 [	04:35	,	04:50	[	 105	 [	04:50	,	05:05	[	 67	 [	05:05	,	05:20	[	 70	 [	05:20	,	05:35	[	 53	 [	05:35	,	05:50	[	 46	 [	05:50	,	inf	[	 251 



* 2x2 Cube	* : 


Spoiler




* Interval of time ** Single	* [	0.60	,	1.60	[	 102	 [	1.60	,	2.60	[	 562	 [	2.60	,	3.60	[	 1137	 [	3.60	,	4.60	[	 1321	 [	4.60	,	5.60	[	 1355	 [	5.60	,	6.60	[	 1324	 [	6.60	,	7.60	[	 1130	 [	7.60	,	8.60	[	 925	 [	8.60	,	9.60	[	 704	 [	9.60	,	10.60	[	 600	 [	10.60	,	11.60	[	 435	 [	11.60	,	12.60	[	 333	 [	12.60	,	13.60	[	 301	 [	13.60	,	14.60	[	 241	 [	14.60	,	15.60	[	 176	 [	15.60	,	16.60	[	 163	 [	16.60	,	17.60	[	 163	 [	17.60	,	18.60	[	 125	 [	18.60	,	19.60	[	 107	 [	19.60	,	20.60	[	 82	 [	20.60	,	inf	[	 662	



* Rubik's Cube: Blindfolded	* : 


Spoiler




* Interval of time ** Single	* [	20.00	,	40.00	[	 25	 [	40.00	,	01:00	[	 58	 [	01:00	,	01:20	[	 72	 [	01:20	,	01:40	[	 124	 [	01:40	,	02:00	[	 123	 [	02:00	,	02:20	[	 117	 [	02:20	,	02:40	[	 106	 [	02:40	,	03:00	[	 108	 [	03:00	,	03:20	[	 124	 [	03:20	,	03:40	[	 115	 [	03:40	,	04:00	[	 99	 [	04:00	,	04:20	[	 108	 [	04:20	,	04:40	[	 78	 [	04:40	,	05:00	[	 78	 [	05:00	,	05:20	[	 72	 [	05:20	,	05:40	[	 65	 [	05:40	,	06:00	[	 62	 [	06:00	,	06:20	[	 61	 [	06:20	,	06:40	[	 41	 [	06:40	,	07:00	[	 37	 [	07:00	,	inf	[	 226	



* Rubik's Cube: One-handed	* : 


Spoiler




* Interval of time ** Single	* [	9.00	,	15.00	[	 206	 [	15.00	,	21.00	[	 784	 [	21.00	,	27.00	[	 1030	 [	27.00	,	33.00	[	 1112	 [	33.00	,	39.00	[	 963	 [	39.00	,	45.00	[	 699	 [	45.00	,	51.00	[	 537	 [	51.00	,	57.00	[	 337	 [	57.00	,	01:03	[	 289	 [	01:03	,	01:09	[	 259	 [	01:09	,	01:15	[	 176	 [	01:15	,	01:21	[	 140	 [	01:21	,	01:27	[	 109	 [	01:27	,	01:33	[	 87	 [	01:33	,	01:39	[	 67	 [	01:39	,	01:45	[	 74	 [	01:45	,	01:51	[	 45	 [	01:51	,	01:57	[	 52	 [	01:57	,	02:03	[	 29	 [	02:03	,	02:09	[	 28	 [	02:09	,	inf	[	 286	



* Rubik's Cube: Fewest moves	* : 


Spoiler




* Number of moves ** Single	* [	20	,	23	[	 4	 [	23	,	26	[	 13	 [	26	,	29	[	 52	 [	29	,	32	[	 85	 [	32	,	35	[	 110	 [	35	,	38	[	 164	 [	38	,	41	[	 175	 [	41	,	44	[	 169	 [	44	,	47	[	 172	 [	47	,	50	[	 158	 [	50	,	53	[	 119	 [	53	,	56	[	 75	 [	56	,	59	[	 62	 [	59	,	62	[	 30	 [	62	,	65	[	 23	 [	65	,	68	[	 18	 [	68	,	71	[	 12	 [	71	,	74	[	 3	 [	74	,	77	[	 0	 [	77	,	80	[	 0	 [	80	,	inf	[	 4	



* Rubik's Cube: With feet	* : 


Spoiler




* Interval of time ** Single	* [	27.00	,	44.00	[	 22	 [	44.00	,	01:01	[	 38	 [	01:01	,	01:18	[	 41	 [	01:18	,	01:35	[	 73	 [	01:35	,	01:52	[	 52	 [	01:52	,	02:09	[	 60	 [	02:09	,	02:26	[	 51	 [	02:26	,	02:43	[	 44	 [	02:43	,	03:00	[	 48	 [	03:00	,	03:17	[	 45	 [	03:17	,	03:34	[	 30	 [	03:34	,	03:51	[	 24	 [	03:51	,	04:08	[	 26	 [	04:08	,	04:25	[	 32	 [	04:25	,	04:42	[	 19	 [	04:42	,	04:59	[	 16	 [	04:59	,	05:16	[	 19	 [	05:16	,	05:33	[	 10	 [	05:33	,	05:50	[	 8	 [	05:50	,	06:07	[	 8	 [	06:07	,	inf	[	 61	



* Megaminx	* : 


Spoiler




* Interval of time ** Single	* [	42.00	,	01:02	[	 46	 [	01:02	,	01:22	[	 153	 [	01:22	,	01:42	[	 238	 [	01:42	,	02:02	[	 300	 [	02:02	,	02:22	[	 241	 [	02:22	,	02:42	[	 211	 [	02:42	,	03:02	[	 171	 [	03:02	,	03:22	[	 170	 [	03:22	,	03:42	[	 171	 [	03:42	,	04:02	[	 156	 [	04:02	,	04:22	[	 125	 [	04:22	,	04:42	[	 104	 [	04:42	,	05:02	[	 74	 [	05:02	,	05:22	[	 55	 [	05:22	,	05:42	[	 41	 [	05:42	,	06:02	[	 38	 [	06:02	,	06:22	[	 34	 [	06:22	,	06:42	[	 32	 [	06:42	,	07:02	[	 24	 [	07:02	,	07:22	[	 16	 [	07:22	,	inf	[	 66	



* Pyraminx	* : 


Spoiler




* Interval of time ** Single	* [	1.30	,	2.80	[	 34	 [	2.80	,	4.30	[	 216	 [	4.30	,	5.80	[	 428	 [	5.80	,	7.30	[	 527	 [	7.30	,	8.80	[	 619	 [	8.80	,	10.30	[	 594	 [	10.30	,	11.80	[	 598	 [	11.80	,	13.30	[	 493	 [	13.30	,	14.80	[	 409	 [	14.80	,	16.30	[	 375	 [	16.30	,	17.80	[	 239	 [	17.80	,	19.30	[	 176	 [	19.30	,	20.80	[	 147	 [	20.80	,	22.30	[	 108	 [	22.30	,	23.80	[	 76	 [	23.80	,	25.30	[	 74	 [	25.30	,	26.80	[	 54	 [	26.80	,	28.30	[	 37	 [	28.30	,	29.80	[	 35	 [	29.80	,	31.30	[	 23	 [	31.30	,	inf	[	 172	



* Square-1	* : 


Spoiler




* Interval of time ** Single	* [	8.00	,	14.00	[	 60	 [	14.00	,	20.00	[	 140	 [	20.00	,	26.00	[	 181	 [	26.00	,	32.00	[	 184	 [	32.00	,	38.00	[	 193	 [	38.00	,	44.00	[	 145	 [	44.00	,	50.00	[	 130	 [	50.00	,	56.00	[	 109	 [	56.00	,	01:02	[	 95	 [	01:02	,	01:08	[	 84	 [	01:08	,	01:14	[	 81	 [	01:14	,	01:20	[	 64	 [	01:20	,	01:26	[	 57	 [	01:26	,	01:32	[	 35	 [	01:32	,	01:38	[	 33	 [	01:38	,	01:44	[	 31	 [	01:44	,	01:50	[	 19	 [	01:50	,	01:56	[	 14	 [	01:56	,	02:02	[	 17	 [	02:02	,	02:08	[	 15	 [	02:08	,	inf	[	 80	



* Rubik's Clock	* : 


Spoiler




* Interval of time ** Single	* [	5.00	,	8.00	[	 54	 [	8.00	,	11.00	[	 135	 [	11.00	,	14.00	[	 173	 [	14.00	,	17.00	[	 164	 [	17.00	,	20.00	[	 131	 [	20.00	,	23.00	[	 138	 [	23.00	,	26.00	[	 120	 [	26.00	,	29.00	[	 100	 [	29.00	,	32.00	[	 82	 [	32.00	,	35.00	[	 56	 [	35.00	,	38.00	[	 59	 [	38.00	,	41.00	[	 43	 [	41.00	,	44.00	[	 29	 [	44.00	,	47.00	[	 27	 [	47.00	,	50.00	[	 26	 [	50.00	,	53.00	[	 15	 [	53.00	,	56.00	[	 12	 [	56.00	,	59.00	[	 11	 [	59.00	,	01:02	[	 2	 [	01:02	,	01:05	[	 8	 [	01:05	,	inf	[	 45	



* 6x6 Cube	* : 


Spoiler




* Interval of time ** Single	* [	01:40	,	02:05	[	 8	 [	02:05	,	02:30	[	 42	 [	02:30	,	02:55	[	 92	 [	02:55	,	03:20	[	 153	 [	03:20	,	03:45	[	 177	 [	03:45	,	04:10	[	 169	 [	04:10	,	04:35	[	 153	 [	04:35	,	05:00	[	 109	 [	05:00	,	05:25	[	 119	 [	05:25	,	05:50	[	 108	 [	05:50	,	06:15	[	 67	 [	06:15	,	06:40	[	 63	 [	06:40	,	07:05	[	 47	 [	07:05	,	07:30	[	 27	 [	07:30	,	07:55	[	 23	 [	07:55	,	08:20	[	 14	 [	08:20	,	08:45	[	 20	 [	08:45	,	09:10	[	 22	 [	09:10	,	09:35	[	 8	 [	09:35	,	10:00	[	 8	 [	10:00	,	inf	[	 26	



* 7x7 Cube	* : 


Spoiler




* Interval of time ** Single	* [	02:40	,	03:15	[	 9	 [	03:15	,	03:50	[	 34	 [	03:50	,	04:25	[	 85	 [	04:25	,	05:00	[	 95	 [	05:00	,	05:35	[	 129	 [	05:35	,	06:10	[	 156	 [	06:10	,	06:45	[	 147	 [	06:45	,	07:20	[	 112	 [	07:20	,	07:55	[	 116	 [	07:55	,	08:30	[	 122	 [	08:30	,	09:05	[	 81	 [	09:05	,	09:40	[	 70	 [	09:40	,	10:15	[	 34	 [	10:15	,	10:50	[	 21	 [	10:50	,	11:25	[	 21	 [	11:25	,	12:00	[	 18	 [	12:00	,	12:35	[	 21	 [	12:35	,	13:10	[	 15	 [	13:10	,	13:45	[	 16	 [	13:45	,	14:20	[	 7	 [	14:20	,	inf	[	 49	



* 4x4 Cube: Blindfolded	* : 


Spoiler




* Interval of time ** Single	* [	02:30	,	03:40	[	 6	 [	03:40	,	04:50	[	 10	 [	04:50	,	06:00	[	 14	 [	06:00	,	07:10	[	 9	 [	07:10	,	08:20	[	 11	 [	08:20	,	09:30	[	 20	 [	09:30	,	10:40	[	 11	 [	10:40	,	11:50	[	 13	 [	11:50	,	13:00	[	 11	 [	13:00	,	14:10	[	 9	 [	14:10	,	15:20	[	 11	 [	15:20	,	16:30	[	 6	 [	16:30	,	17:40	[	 10	 [	17:40	,	18:50	[	 11	 [	18:50	,	20:00	[	 8	 [	20:00	,	21:10	[	 5	 [	21:10	,	22:20	[	 5	 [	22:20	,	23:30	[	 5	 [	23:30	,	24:40	[	 4	 [	24:40	,	25:50	[	 2	 [	25:50	,	inf	[	 11	



* 5x5 Cube: Blindfolded	* : 


Spoiler




* Interval of time ** Single	* [	06:00	,	08:10	[	 2	 [	08:10	,	10:20	[	 4	 [	10:20	,	12:30	[	 5	 [	12:30	,	14:40	[	 11	 [	14:40	,	16:50	[	 12	 [	16:50	,	19:00	[	 4	 [	19:00	,	21:10	[	 4	 [	21:10	,	23:20	[	 5	 [	23:20	,	25:30	[	 8	 [	25:30	,	27:40	[	 7	 [	27:40	,	29:50	[	 6	 [ 29:50	,	32:00	[	 4	 [	32:00	,	34:10	[	 3	 [	34:10	,	36:20	[	 2	 [	36:20	,	38:30	[	 0	 [	38:30	,	40:40	[	 2	 [	40:40	,	42:50	[	 0	 [	42:50	,	45:00	[	 0	 [	45:00	,	47:10	[	 0	 [	47:10	,	49:20	[	 1	 [	49:20	,	inf	[	 8	



* Rubik's Cube: Multiple Blindfolded	* : 


Spoiler




* Points ** Single	* [	0	,	1	[	 341	 [	1	,	2	[	 123	 [	2	,	3	[	 74	 [	3	,	4	[	 45	 [	4	,	5	[	 35	 [	5	,	6	[	 27	 [	6	,	7	[	 17	 [	7	,	8	[	 13	 [	8	,	9	[	 4	 [	9	,	10	[	 9	 [	10	,	11	[	 6	 [	11	,	12	[	 3	 [	12	,	13	[	 4	 [	13	,	14	[	 2	 [	14	,	15	[	 1	 [	15	,	16	[	 4	 [	16	,	17	[	 5	 [	17	,	18	[	 0	 [	18	,	19	[	 0	 [	19	,	20	[	 1	 [	20	,	inf	[	 3


----------



## cubizh (Aug 18, 2013)

3BLD complete competition failures:
From the WCA database, since each DNF counts as -1 and each DNS counts as -2, if we add all results from each competition, all negative sums should show all competitions with no successes at all.

This is the list I got, sorted by DNF+DNS. Thanks to Robert Yau for the request.



Spoiler




* Competition	** DNF+DNS	* ColoradoSprings2012	 -22	 CebuOpen2009	 -15	 RomanianOpen2013	 -12	 IdF2004	 -9	 SantiagoWinterOpen2009	 -9	 AxisOpen2010	 -9	 CebuOpen2010	 -9	 Chattahoochee2007	 -6	 WaikatoSpringOpen2010	 -6	 VaasaOpen2009	 -5	 NewZealand2010	 -3	 AucklandWinterOpen2011	 -3	 JordanOpen2012	 -3	 KotkaOpen2011	 -2


----------



## Pro94 (Aug 18, 2013)

How many competitions had at least one event with 4 rounds?


----------



## Stefan (Aug 19, 2013)

Who was in how many WC 2013 finals?


```
11 John Brechon
10 Dan Cohen
10 Feliks Zemdegs
10 Simon Westlund
9 Louis Cormier
8 Antoine Cantin
8 Bence Barát
8 Evan Liu
8 Mats Valk
8 Robert Yau
7 Corey Sakowski
7 Rami Sbahi
6 Austin Reed
6 Christopher Olson
6 Henrik Buus Aagaard
6 Jan Bentlage
6 Marcin Zalewski
6 Noah Arthurs
6 Riley Woo
6 Rowe Hessler
5 Andreas Pohl
5 Angel Lim
5 Brandon Mikel
5 Christopher Cabrera
5 Colin Boyd
5 Edward Lin
5 Eric Limeback
5 Jonathan Cookmeyer
5 Jong-Ho Jeong
5 Julian David
5 Kevin Costello III
5 Kevin Hays
5 Marcell Endrey
5 Martin Zamudio Lemus
5 Mike Hughey
5 Mitchell Lane
5 Nick Vu
5 SeungBeom Cho
5 Tim Reynolds
5 Tim Wong
5 Timothy Sun
5 Trevor Petersen
5 Walker Welch
4 AJ Blair
4 Akihiro Ishida
4 Anthony Hsu
4 Bobby D'Angelo
4 Chester Lian
4 Chris Hardwick
4 Chris Wall
4 Cornelius Dieckmann
4 Dan Sarnelli
4 David Woner
4 Deven Nadudvari
4 François Courtès
4 Gabriel Alejandro Orozco Casillas
4 Howard Wong Jun Yen
4 István Kocza
4 Jakub Kipa
4 Jayden McNeill
4 Kai Jiptner
4 Micael Boulet
4 Michal Halczuk
4 Nathan Dwyer
4 Nurym Kudaibergen
4 Richard Jay S. Apagar
4 Sebastian Weyer
4 Stefan Pochmann
4 Tomoaki Okayama
4 Weixing Zhang
4 Yi Seung-Woo
4 Zane Carney
3 Adam Lärkeryd
3 Adrian Lehmann
3 Andrew Clayton
3 Asa Kaplan
3 Bence Hunor Bózsing
3 Coren Broughton
3 Dan Selzer
3 Daniel Sheppard
3 Ernie Pulchny
3 Felix Lee
3 Fernando Daniel Hernández Sánchez
3 Guanda Fu
3 Gunnar Krig
3 Javier Tirado Ortiz
3 Jules Desjardin
3 Kåre Krig
3 Lucas Garron
3 Luis Davila
3 Michael Young
3 Michal Pleskowicz
3 Mike Kotch
3 Oscar Roth Andersen
3 Sébastien Auroux
3 Thompson Clarke
3 Vidar Klungre
3 Weston Mizumoto
3 Yu Sajima
2 Adam Hadash
2 Andrew Le
2 Andrew Nelson
2 Andrew Ricci
2 Andrew Sopchak
2 Andy Smith
2 Anthony Brooks
2 Brandon Delacruz
2 Brandon Harnish
2 Breandan Vallance
2 Brian Qiu
2 Cameron Stollery
2 Chia-Wei Lu
2 Daniel Que
2 Drew Brads
2 Eli Lifland
2 Enoch Gray
2 Everest Shi
2 Forte Shinko
2 Ian Bourn
2 Ilkyoo Choi
2 James Donahue
2 James Hamory
2 James Molloy
2 Jeremy Fleischman
2 Joseph Dzaluk
2 Justin Jaffray
2 Justin Mallari
2 Justin Thomas
2 Kevin Guillaumond
2 Kian Barry
2 Kit Clement
2 Kristian Muggerud
2 Laura Ohrndorf
2 Lorenzo Bonoan
2 Nick Rech
2 Nick Stanton
2 Oscar Alberto Ceballos Contreras
2 Ryan Lim
2 Ryan Westhoff
2 Steven Turner
2 Sumeet Agarwal
2 Thomas Allen
2 Tomas Kristiansson
2 Victor Sinan Seixo de Brito Gomes
2 Vincent Sheu
2 Wilson José Duarte Espitia
2 Zachary Lowry
1 Aaron Cohen
1 Adam Zamora
1 Adomous Wright
1 Alex Asbery
1 Alex Ho
1 Alex Ozer
1 Alex VanderGriend
1 Andrew McClenney
1 Angel Arrioja Landa
1 Anti Ingel
1 Arin Chang
1 Arthur Adams
1 Blake Thompson
1 Bob Burton
1 Brandon Llewellyn
1 Bruce Norskog
1 Dan Dzoan
1 Daniel Wu
1 Dave Wing
1 David Andersson
1 David Burany
1 David Gomes
1 Devin Corr-Robinett
1 Donovan Cline
1 Garrett Shugart
1 Harris Chan
1 Harris Karsch
1 Ian Winokur
1 Jack Johnston
1 Jackson Warley
1 Jacob Hutnyk
1 Jael Riggenbach
1 JaeYoung Chun
1 James Hildreth
1 Janelle Tin
1 Javier Cabezuelo Sánchez
1 Jesús Masanet García
1 John Doeden
1 José Felipe Duarte Coronado
1 Joshua Feran
1 Juan Camilo Vargas Quintero
1 Juan Pablo Silvera Prieto
1 Jun Doo-Young
1 Justin Harder
1 Karina Grandjean Beck
1 Kevin Zeng
1 Kevin Zhou
1 Kim Jae-Min
1 Kobe Balin
1 Lars Petrus
1 Lars Vandenbergh
1 Loïc Petit
1 Luke Hubbard
1 Max Boll
1 Michael Stump
1 Mike Woyden
1 Myles Casanas
1 Natán Riggenbach
1 Nate Perry
1 Neel Patel
1 Nicholas Daneshvari
1 Nick Young
1 Ojas Parashar
1 Peter Gunnarson
1 Phil Yu
1 Philipp Weyer
1 Philippe Virouleau
1 Radu Faciu
1 Ric Donati
1 Rob Stuart
1 Ron van Bruchem
1 Ruzhen Ye
1 Ryan DeLine
1 Ryan Jew
1 Samuel Chiu
1 Sarah Strong
1 Seyyed Mohammad Hossein Fatemi
1 Shotaro Makisumi
1 Sinpei Araki
1 Sittinon Sukhaya
1 Steven Xu
1 Takao Hashimoto
1 Theodore Chow
1 Thomas Stock
1 Tyson Mao
1 Xinnan Ye
1 Yucheng Lu
1 Yuki Tanaka
1 Yuuki Kobayashi
1 Zheng Li

SELECT count(*) finals, personName
FROM Results
WHERE competitionId = 'WC2013'
AND roundId in ('f', 'c')
GROUP BY personId
ORDER BY finals desc, personName
```


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 19, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Who was in how many WC 2013 finals?
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



I don't recall being in any finals besides 6x6 ?

EDIT: Oh wait, this counts FMC doesn't it, since there wasn't more than one round of that


----------



## Mikel (Aug 19, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Who was in how many WC 2013 finals?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



A lot of the results are biased on if they did feet, fmc, multi-blind, or big cubes bld. It is still very cool to see. Congrats to John!


----------



## cuber952 (Aug 19, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Who was in how many WC 2013 finals?
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


I didn't think I did this well at worlds...  
However Big BLD's shouldn't really count because I DNF'd them all.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Aug 19, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Who was in how many WC 2013 finals?
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Lol and guess who didn't Podium in anything! <3


----------



## cuber952 (Aug 19, 2013)

TheDubDubJr said:


> Lol and guess who didn't Podium in anything! <3



Christopher Olson?


----------



## cubizh (Aug 19, 2013)

cuber952 said:


> Christopher Olson?



I think he meant John Brechon (11 finals) and for what is worth Dan Cohen (10 finals).


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 19, 2013)

cubizh said:


> I think he meant John Brechon (11 finals) and for what is worth Dan Cohen (10 finals).



that _is_ john, its a joke


----------



## cubizh (Aug 22, 2013)

*Competitions Solves: Successes, DNFs, DNSs*

The following tables show the number of successful solves, DNFs and DNSs for each event up until the Aug 21st WCA db update.

*Sorted by % of Successful Solves:*


Spoiler












*Sorted by %DNF*:


Spoiler




* Events	** %DNF	* 4x4 Cube: Blindfolded	 66,25%	 Rubik's Cube: Blindfolded	 65,85%	 5x5 Cube: Blindfolded	 64,59%	 Rubik's Cube: Multiple Blindfolded	 41,81%	 Rubik's Cube: Fewest moves	 39,16%	 Rubik's Clock	 14,37%	 Rubik's Cube: With feet	 11,22%	 Square-1	 4,92%	 7x7 Cube	 4,47%	 Megaminx	 3,80%	 4x4 Cube	 3,77%	 Rubik's Cube: One-handed	 3,41%	 Pyraminx	 2,95%	 5x5 Cube	 2,92%	 2x2 Cube	 2,68%	 Rubik's Cube	 2,59%	 6x6 Cube	 2,33%	



*Sorted by %DNS*: 


Spoiler




* Events	** %DNS	* 5x5 Cube: Blindfolded	 21,67%	 4x4 Cube: Blindfolded	 15,35%	 Rubik's Cube: Multiple Blindfolded	 7,09%	 Rubik's Cube: Fewest moves	 4,32%	 Rubik's Cube: Blindfolded	 3,34%	 Rubik's Cube: With feet	 2,15%	 7x7 Cube	 1,48%	 Megaminx	 1,05%	 6x6 Cube	 0,79%	 Rubik's Clock	 0,76%	 5x5 Cube	 0,66%	 Square-1	 0,65%	 Rubik's Cube: One-handed	 0,29%	 4x4 Cube	 0,28%	 Pyraminx	 0,21%	 Rubik's Cube	 0,10%	 2x2 Cube	 0,09%	




Added color on the first table just for display purposes.
It was somewhat surprising the number of DNFs for Fewest Moves.


----------



## Pedro (Aug 22, 2013)

cubizh said:


> It was somewhat surprising the number of DNFs for Fewest Moves.



Not really (at least to me).
Being a delegate and judge for FM for quite some years, I've seen LOTS of DNFs. People sometimes just don't bother to write anything if they don't find something good, or don't write a full solution, or don't finish in time, make all kinds of mistakes, like skipping a move, putting a ' where there's none or forgetting it.

Can you do one for the FM results in brazilian comps? I think it will be worse than the world average.


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 22, 2013)

Here's the number of finalists excluding FMC, 4BLD, 5BLD, MBLD (events with only one round):


```
Name					NumFinals
Feliks Zemdegs				8
Mats Valk				7
John Brechon				6
Louis Cormier				6
Bence Barát				5
Dan Cohen				5
Kevin Hays				5
Simon Westlund				5
Howard Wong Jun Yen			4
Micha? Halczuk 				4
Richard Jay S. Apagar			4
Robert Yau				4
Rowe Hessler				4
Sebastian Weyer				4
SeungBeom Cho				4
Yi Seung-Woo				4
Antoine Cantin				3
Edward Lin				3
Evan Liu				3
Jong-Ho Jeong				3
Kevin Costello III			3
Mitchell Lane				3
Nurym Kudaibergen			3
Weixing Zhang				3
Andy Smith				2
Breandan Vallance			2
Corey Sakowski				2
Cornelius Dieckmann			2
Deven Nadudvari				2
Drew Brads				2
Hunor Bózsing				2
Jayden McNeill				2
Justin Mallari				2
Micha? Pleskowicz			2
Oscar Roth Andersen			2
Rami Sbahi				2
Sébastien Auroux			2
Adrian Lehmann				1	
AJ Blair				1
Akihiro Ishida				1
Andreas Pohl				1
Andrew Le				1
Andrew Nelson				1
Andrew Ricci				1
Angel Lim				1
Austin Reed				1
Brian Qiu				1
Cameron Stollery			1
Chris Wall				1
Christopher Olson			1
Colin Boyd				1
Daniel Sheppard				1
Daniel Wu				1
David Burany				1
David Woner				1
Eric Limeback				1
Felix Lee				1
Forte Shinko				1
Gabriel Alejandro Orozco Casillas	1
Henrik Buus Aagaard			1
James Hildreth				1
Jan Bentlage				1
Javier Tirado Ortiz			1
Jeremy Fleischman			1
Jesús Masanet García 			1
Jonathan Cookmeyer			1
Jules Desjardin				1
Julian David				1
Justin Thomas				1
Kai Jiptner				1
Karina Grandjean Beck			1
Kit Clement				1
Laura Ohrndorf				1
Luke Hubbard				1
Marcell Endrey				1
Marcin Zalewski				1
Michael Young				1
Myles Casanas				1
Nate Perry				1
Nathan Dwyer				1
Nick Rech				1
Nick Stanton				1
Noah Arthurs				1
Phil Yu					1
Philipp Weyer				1
Riley Woo				1
Ruzhen Ye				1
Sittinon Sukhaya			1
Stefan Pochmann				1
Takao Hashimoto				1
Thompson Clarke				1
Tim Reynolds				1
Tim Wong				1
Tomas Kristiansson			1
Trevor Petersen				1
Weston Mizumoto				1
Yu Sajima				1
Zane Carney				1
```


----------



## cubizh (Aug 22, 2013)

Pedro said:


> Can you do one for the FM results in brazilian comps? I think it will be worse than the world average.


Of course, here it is:

Total Solves: *184*
Successful Solves: *108*
DNF: *76*
DNS: *0*

%DNF: *41.30%*

You are right, but not by much.


----------



## cubizh (Aug 22, 2013)

*Women's Top10 Averages for all events*

I'm pretty sure this has been done before, but i don't recall. Regardless, here is an update for top10 in all events that have averages, for the ladies.

*2x2 Cube:*


Spoiler




* #	** Name	** Country	** Best time	** world Rank	** continent Rank	** country Rank	* 1	 Yui Tomita (富田唯依)	 Japan	 2.74	 34	 7	 2	 2	 Mina Tomita (富田美菜)	 Japan	 3.02	 68	 20	 5	 3	 Katie Hull	 USA	 3.60	 217	 61	 47	 4	 Surin Ahn	 USA	 4.15	 456	 106	 84	 5	 Sarah Strong	 Canada	 4.29	 536	 118	 21	 6	 Pantita Sandusadee (ปัณฑิตา สันดุษฎี)	 Thailand	 4.49	 644	 199	 15	 7	 Karina Grandjean Beck	 Denmark	 4.52	 669	 288	 4	 8	 Tiffany Choi	 USA	 4.56	 697	 148	 118	 9	 Emily Wang	 Canada	 4.68	 781	 169	 29	 10	 Janelle Tin	 USA	 4.95	 1003	 222	 178	



 *Rubik's Cube:*


Spoiler




* #	** Name	** Country	** Best time	** world Rank	** continent Rank	** country Rank	* 1	 Emily Wang	 Canada	 9.84	 84	 22	 5	 2	 Patricia Li	 USA	 10.26	 132	 35	 27	 3	 Moe Nakano (中野萌絵)	 Japan	 10.88	 224	 96	 16	 4	 Kalina Brzezińska	 Poland	 11.23	 282	 95	 11	 5	 Liza Kokhan	 Russia	 11.85	 442	 159	 18	 6	 Sarah Strong	 Canada	 11.95	 484	 106	 19	 7	 Yi Wang (王旖)	 China	 12.05	 511	 196	 57	 8	 Sesi Cadmus	 USA	 12.44	 654	 128	 107	 9	 Tiffany Choi	 USA	 12.52	 683	 133	 112	 10	 Dana Yi	 USA	 12.53	 688	 135	 114	



 *4x4 Cube:*


Spoiler




* #	** Name	** Country	** Best time	** world Rank	** continent Rank	** country Rank	* 1	 Emily Wang	 Canada	 39.88	 46	 8	 3	 2	 Karina Grandjean Beck	 Denmark	 46.49	 189	 58	 1	 3	 Wei Wei (韦薇)	 China	 49.13	 289	 138	 49	 4	 Patricia Li	 USA	 51.50	 402	 61	 46	 5	 Judita Ölveczká	 Slovakia	 53.35	 503	 173	 1	 6	 Danqian Liu (刘丹倩)	 China	 53.40	 508	 236	 80	 7	 Chang Su (苏畅)	 China	 54.82	 590	 271	 94	 8	 Xinnan Ye (叶新楠)	 China	 56.29	 698	 324	 114	 9	 Sarah Strong	 Canada	 56.50	 715	 110	 20	 10	 Azlysha Azmi	 Malaysia	 57.28	 769	 355	 15	



 *5x5 Cube:*


Spoiler




* #	** Name	** Country	** Best time	** world Rank	** continent Rank	** country Rank	* 1	 Emily Wang	 Canada	 1:11.55	 22	 3	 1	 2	 Yukiko Makino (牧野由希子)	 Japan	 1:38.41	 357	 175	 24	 3	 Azlysha Azmi	 Malaysia	 1:39.86	 389	 190	 9	 4	 Sarah Strong	 Canada	 1:40.89	 416	 64	 13	 5	 Dana Yi	 USA	 1:48.30	 588	 96	 77	 6	 Zoé de Moffarts	 Belgium	 1:51.68	 677	 223	 3	 7	 Samantha Raskind	 USA	 1:53.67	 723	 123	 102	 8	 Nora Christ	 Germany	 1:55.99	 791	 264	 59	 9	 Clare Keddy	 USA	 1:56.60	 813	 135	 111	 10	 Laura Ohrndorf	 Germany	 1:59.20	 885	 294	 68	



 *6x6 Cube:*


Spoiler




* #	** Name	** Country	** Best time	** world Rank	** continent Rank	** country Rank	* 1	 Emily Wang	 Canada	 2:38.48	 39	 7	 1	 2	 Samantha Raskind	 USA	 3:50.79	 403	 78	 66	 3	 Nóra Szepes	 Hungary	 4:02.49	 474	 188	 15	 4	 Azlysha Azmi	 Malaysia	 4:06.93	 500	 180	 7	 5	 Nora Christ	 Germany	 4:16.19	 555	 224	 60	 6	 Laura Ohrndorf	 Germany	 4:16.45	 557	 225	 61	 7	 Karina Grandjean Beck	 Denmark	 4:16.88	 562	 228	 4	 8	 Jillian Fraser	 USA	 4:18.49	 570	 97	 82	 9	 Zoé de Moffarts	 Belgium	 4:19.62	 575	 237	 3	 10	 Charlie Cooper	 United Kingdom	 4:41.19	 682	 280	 17	



 *7x7 Cube:*


Spoiler




* #	** Name	** Country	** Best time	** world Rank	** continent Rank	** country Rank	* 1	 Emily Wang	 Canada	 3:39.57	 16	 5	 1	 2	 Yukiko Makino (牧野由希子)	 Japan	 4:58.94	 185	 70	 11	 3	 Sarah Strong	 Canada	 5:02.49	 193	 34	 8	 4	 Alese Devin	 USA	 5:26.59	 266	 49	 40	 5	 Samantha Raskind	 USA	 5:43.12	 325	 60	 50	 6	 Jillian Fraser	 USA	 6:05.90	 414	 78	 65	 7	 Nora Christ	 Germany	 6:11.79	 429	 164	 36	 8	 Jing Wu (吴晶)	 China	 6:17.50	 445	 167	 74	 9	 Laura Ohrndorf	 Germany	 6:25.05	 475	 181	 44	 10	 Son Seul-Gi	 Korea	 6:56.49	 582	 224	 9	



 *Rubik's Cube: With feet:*


Spoiler




* #	** Name	** Country	** Best time	** world Rank	** continent Rank	** country Rank	* 1	 Mika Muranushi (村主美佳)	 Japan	 1:02.44	 43	 26	 8	 2	 Rafaela Oliveira da Silva	 Brazil	 1:14.31	 62	 4	 4	 3	 Eszter Fehér	 Hungary	 1:33.97	 103	 29	 5	 4	 Oksana Tyvodar	 Ukraine	 1:41.68	 125	 38	 1	 5	 Yu Da-Hyun	 Korea	 1:52.82	 156	 80	 12	 6	 Rebecca Moreira do Vale	 Brazil	 2:03.03	 184	 11	 9	 7	 Julianne Hormann	 Germany	 2:13.86	 204	 69	 7	 8	 Petra Vogrinec	 Slovenia	 2:16.08	 210	 71	 2	 9	 Marie Lilleborge	 Norway	 2:19.38	 217	 74	 4	 10	 Cristina Orenes Conesa	 Spain	 2:35.00	 257	 93	 5	



 *Rubik's Cube: One-handed:*


Spoiler




* #	** Name	** Country	** Best time	** world Rank	** continent Rank	** country Rank	* 1	 Emily Wang	 Canada	 17.36	 103	 25	 6	 2	 Wei Wei (韦薇)	 China	 19.45	 262	 121	 36	 3	 Patricia Li	 USA	 20.40	 347	 70	 57	 4	 Karina Grandjean Beck	 Denmark	 20.67	 375	 109	 4	 5	 Renxin Tang (汤任欣)	 China	 21.51	 459	 217	 67	 6	 Yiwei Liu (刘伊玮)	 China	 21.54	 465	 220	 69	 7	 Janelle Tin	 USA	 21.77	 485	 93	 78	 8	 Kalina Brzezińska	 Poland	 22.88	 607	 190	 30	 9	 Tiffany Choi	 USA	 23.87	 739	 133	 109	 10	 Melody Hung	 Canada	 25.43	 952	 165	 30	



 *Rubik's Clock:*


Spoiler




* #	** Name	** Country	** Best time	** world Rank	** continent Rank	** country Rank	* 1	 Laura Ohrndorf	 Germany	 7.68	 10	 5	 1	 2	 Charlie Cooper	 United Kingdom	 10.97	 99	 42	 5	 3	 Kalina Brzezińska	 Poland	 12.49	 162	 74	 8	 4	 Xinnan Ye (叶新楠)	 China	 14.60	 259	 89	 16	 5	 Nikolett Placskó	 Hungary	 16.11	 306	 140	 14	 6	 Yuxuan Chen	 China	 16.54	 322	 108	 22	 7	 Hongyang Wang (王红洋)	 China	 16.89	 334	 109	 23	 8	 Patrycja Tucholska	 Poland	 17.38	 352	 157	 20	 9	 Ágnes Dóra Szermek	 Hungary	 18.41	 400	 180	 17	 10	 Sarah Strong	 Canada	 18.50	 402	 72	 8	



 *Megaminx:*


Spoiler




* #	** Name	** Country	** Best time	** world Rank	** continent Rank	** country Rank	* 1	 Yu Da-Hyun	 Korea	 48.86	 3	 1	 1	 2	 Emily Wang	 Canada	 54.96	 9	 3	 2	 3	 Karina Grandjean Beck	 Denmark	 1:03.15	 32	 14	 2	 4	 Son Seul-Gi	 Korea	 1:21.05	 104	 38	 4	 5	 Zoé de Moffarts	 Belgium	 1:21.09	 106	 47	 1	 6	 Xinrui Li (李昕蕊)	 China	 1:22.02	 113	 43	 7	 7	 Kalina Brzezińska	 Poland	 1:22.90	 118	 52	 12	 8	 Clare Keddy	 USA	 1:26.42	 150	 25	 17	 9	 Tonia Kwaśniewska	 Poland	 1:28.51	 174	 77	 15	 10	 Dana Yi	 USA	 1:31.84	 198	 34	 22	



 *Pyraminx:*


Spoiler




* #	** Name	** Country	** Best time	** world Rank	** continent Rank	** country Rank	* 1	 Yi Wang (王旖)	 China	 3.94	 12	 4	 1	 2	 Aili Asikainen	 Finland	 5.70	 120	 59	 1	 3	 Zoé de Moffarts	 Belgium	 5.99	 156	 72	 2	 4	 Karina Grandjean Beck	 Denmark	 6.06	 164	 76	 4	 5	 Alexandra Daryl Ariawan	 Indonesia	 6.34	 198	 62	 20	 6	 Charlie Cooper	 United Kingdom	 6.49	 213	 97	 4	 7	 Cristina Orenes Conesa	 Spain	 6.94	 286	 124	 9	 8	 Melody Hung	 Canada	 7.06	 313	 44	 9	 9	 Laura Paola Gamboa Guzman	 Colombia	 7.16	 332	 26	 8	 10	 Yanli Xie (谢燕丽)	 China	 7.49	 385	 117	 29	



 *Square-1:*


Spoiler




* #	** Name	** Country	** Best time	** world Rank	** continent Rank	** country Rank	* 1	 Alexandra Daryl Ariawan	 Indonesia	 20.63	 74	 36	 2	 2	 Gabriela Gierasimiuk	 Poland	 22.17	 93	 33	 10	 3	 Xinnan Ye (叶新楠)	 China	 22.46	 96	 42	 16	 4	 Stephanie Chow	 USA	 24.12	 119	 23	 14	 5	 Charlie Cooper	 United Kingdom	 24.75	 134	 50	 5	 6	 Jessica Uribe	 USA	 27.07	 176	 37	 27	 7	 Sarah Strong	 Canada	 27.29	 181	 39	 10	 8	 Kalina Brzezińska	 Poland	 28.68	 222	 84	 17	 9	 Laura Ohrndorf	 Germany	 29.18	 239	 89	 9	 10	 Aurélie Abbeels	 Belgium	 33.04	 322	 110	 3


----------



## Evan Liu (Aug 23, 2013)

cubizh said:


> *Women's Top10 Averages for all events*


You can get all this and more from iwca.jp.


----------



## porkynator (Aug 23, 2013)

cubizh said:


> *Competitions Solves: Successes, DNFs, DNSs*
> 
> The following tables show the number of successful solves, DNFs and DNSs for each event up until the Aug 21st WCA db update.
> 
> ...



I thought 5BLD had more DNFs than 4BLD, and that 3BLD didn't have this many DNFs.
Apart from this, nothing unexpected in those lists. But they are really interesting stats, thanks for sharing.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 23, 2013)

Has a woman ever set a WR? How many NR/CRs have they set?
A bit tougher: What percent of all NRs set were set by females?


----------



## cubizh (Aug 23, 2013)

Evan Liu said:


> You can get all this and more from iwca.jp.


Thanks Evan, I think that's where I've seen it before. It's a nice site.


theZcuber said:


> Has a woman ever set a WR? How many NR/CRs have they set?


No women has set a WR, but several have set other records, either single or average, as follows:

*Singles (just the records, not the ladies):*


Spoiler



*NR:*


Spoiler




* Name	** Country	** # NR Single	*  Gamze Aksahin	 Turkey	 24	  Jasmine Lee	 Australia	 22	  Maria Oey	 Indonesia	 22	  Emily Wang	 Canada	 15	  Zoé de Moffarts	 Belgium	 14	  Charlie Cooper	 United Kingdom	 12	  Laetitia Lemoine	 France	 11	  Judita Ölveczká	 Slovakia	 10	  Laura Ohrndorf	 Germany	 9	  Aili Asikainen	 Finland	 5	  Son Seul-Gi	 Korea	 4	  Maria Koukou	 Cyprus	 4	  Alexandra Daryl Ariawan	 Indonesia	 3	  Lucija Delinac	 Croatia	 3	  Raphaëlle Stuer	 Luxembourg	 2	  Thaynara Santana de Oliveira	 Brazil	 2	  Karina Grandjean Beck	 Denmark	 2	  Oksana Tyvodar	 Ukraine	 2	  Eunice Ng	 New Zealand	 2	  Zoe Orphanides	 Cyprus	 2	  Jessica Fridrich	 Czech Republic	 1	  Yasmara Pourrier	 Aruba	 1	  Mimmi Leckius	 Sweden	 1	  Sunniva Fonn	 Norway	 1	  Grace Farrell	 Ireland	 1	  Angelu Cayanan	 New Zealand	 1	  Maria Plitina	 Russia	 1	  Azlysha Azmi	 Malaysia	 1	  Men-Shing Lin (林孟欣)	 Taiwan	 1	  Liljana Delinac	 Croatia	 1	  Souad Jaafri	 Morocco	 1	  Yuliia Opanasenko (Юлія Опанасенко)	 Ukraine	 1	  Petra Vogrinec	 Slovenia	 1	  Marina Mihaljević	 Croatia	 1	  Rashdaleena Athiefa Abdul Rashid	 Malaysia	 1	
[TR][TD]	Laura Paola Gamboa Guzman	 Colombia	 1	
[TR][TD]	Yu Da-Hyun	 Korea	 1	

[TR][TD]


*AsR:*


Spoiler




* Name	** Country	** # AsR Single	* Son Seul-Gi	 Korea	 1	 Yu Da-Hyun	 Korea	 1	



*NAR:*


Spoiler




* Name	** Country	** # NAR Single	* Emily Wang	 Canada	 3	



*OcR:*


Spoiler




* Name	** Country	** # OcR Single	* Jasmine Lee	 Australia	 22	







*Average:*


Spoiler



*NR:*


Spoiler




* Name	** Country	** # Average NRs	* Maria Oey	 Indonesia	 22	 Emily Wang	 Canada	 16	 Gamze Aksahin	 Turkey	 16	 Zoé de Moffarts	 Belgium	 14	 Jasmine Lee	 Australia	 11	 Judita Ölveczká	 Slovakia	 11	 Aili Asikainen	 Finland	 10	 Laetitia Lemoine	 France	 9	 Laura Ohrndorf	 Germany	 9	 Charlie Cooper	 United Kingdom	 8	 Alexandra Daryl Ariawan	 Indonesia	 4	 Yui Tomita (富田唯依)	 Japan	 4	 Oksana Tyvodar	 Ukraine	 3	 Maria Koukou	 Cyprus	 3	 Son Seul-Gi	 Korea	 2	 Raphaëlle Stuer	 Luxembourg	 2	 Grace Farrell	 Ireland	 2	 Maria Plitina	 Russia	 2	 Thaynara Santana de Oliveira	 Brazil	 2	 Eunice Ng	 New Zealand	 2	 Yi Wang (王旖)	 China	 2	 Sunniva Fonn	 Norway	 1	 Isabel Urrego-Gomez	 Colombia	 1	 Katerina Tseroni	 Greece	 1	 Azlysha Azmi	 Malaysia	 1	 Daniela Lobo Jaimes	 Colombia	 1	 Lucija Delinac	 Croatia	 1	 Liljana Delinac	 Croatia	 1	 Souad Jaafri	 Morocco	 1	 Yuliia Opanasenko (Юлія Опанасенко)	 Ukraine	 1	 Marina Mihaljević	 Croatia	 1	 Jael Riggenbach	 Peru	 1	 Yu Da-Hyun	 Korea	 1	 Karina Grandjean Beck	 Denmark	 1	



*AsR:*


Spoiler




* Name	** Country	** # Average AsR	* Yui Tomita (富田唯依)	 Japan	 1	 Yu Da-Hyun	 Korea	 1	



*NAR:*


Spoiler




* Name	** Country	** # Average NAR	* Emily Wang	 Canada	 5	



*OcR:*


Spoiler




* Name	** Country	** # Average OcR	* Jasmine Lee	 Australia	 11	









theZcuber said:


> A bit tougher: What percent of all NRs set were set by females?



*Table with NRs by gender:*



Spoiler




* NRs	** Men	** Women	** Unknown	** Total	* Average:	 6613	 167	 12	 6792	 Single:	 7648	 187	 11	 7846	




*Charts:*


Spoiler



*Single:*




*Average:*


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 23, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Your Japanese wife doesn't understand Japanese?


My wife posts in FaceBook in Japanese (from her computer), so I told Chrome (on my computer) to translate pages with Japanese to English. How is that not totally obvious


----------



## cubizh (Aug 23, 2013)

Worms said:


> I saw this: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?13599-The-FMC-thread&p=843291&viewfull=1#post843291
> 
> And I have a question:
> ¿Who are good people in FM but worst in 3x3?
> ...


I post here both the top and the bottom of the list, so one can see both ends of the stats, using the ratio you provided.
3x3 average measured in seconds.

*Top of the list:* 


Spoiler




* #	** Name	** Country	** Best 3x3 avg	** Best FMC Result	** (3x3avg/FMC)	* 1	 Nico Kurmann	 Switzerland	 105.22	 50	* 2.1044	* 2	 Javier Cabezuelo Sánchez	 Spain	 58.21	 28	* 2.0789	* 3	 Olivier Polspoel	 Belgium	 34.24	 26	* 1.3169	* 4	 Anja Provoost	 Netherlands	 101.25	 81	* 1.2500	* 5	 Gilles Cayol	 France	 36.01	 29	* 1.2417	* 6	 Ralph Eikelenberg	 Netherlands	 30.90	 28	* 1.1036	* 7	 Bruce Norskog	 USA	 39.08	 36	* 1.0856	* 8	 Klaas Steenhuis	 Netherlands	 47.71	 44	* 1.0843	* 9	 Adam Schwartz	 USA	 57.16	 55	* 1.0393	* 10	 Hanns Hub	 Germany	 48.78	 49	* 0.9955	* 11	 Jay Adkisson	 USA	 55.80	 57	* 0.9789	* 12	 Oliver Wolff	 Germany	 33.06	 35	* 0.9446	* 13	 Mats Kollbrink	 Sweden	 33.72	 36	* 0.9367	* 14	 Per Kristen Fredlund	 Norway	 31.00	 35	* 0.8857	* 15	 István Kocza	 Hungary	 19.48	 22	* 0.8855	* 16	 Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭)	 Japan	 17.30	 20	* 0.8650	* 17	 Thibaut Kirchner	 France	 57.70	 67	* 0.8612	* 18	 Nicolas Benezan	 Germany	 31.51	 37	* 0.8516	* 19	 Adrian Roșu	 Romania	 30.48	 36	* 0.8467	* 20	 José Manuel García Mouzo	 Spain	 37.92	 45	* 0.8427	*



 
*Bottom of the List:* 


Spoiler




* #	** Name	** Country	** Best 3x3 avg	** Best FMC Result	** (3x3avg/FMC)	* 1432	 Philipp Weyer	 Germany	 8.88	 43	* 0.2065	* 1433	 Leong Wing Sik	 Malaysia	 9.82	 48	* 0.2046	* 1434	 Kuo-Hao Wu (吳國豪)	 Taiwan	 11.23	 55	* 0.2042	* 1435	 Riccardo Simone	 Italy	 10.55	 52	* 0.2029	* 1436	 Kevin Hays	 USA	 9.24	 47	* 0.1966	* 1437	 Leon Schmidtchen	 Germany	 9.53	 49	* 0.1945	* 1438	 Nguyễn Ngọc Thịnh	 Vietnam	 10.23	 53	* 0.1930	* 1439	 Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์)	 Thailand	 8.38	 44	* 0.1905	* 1440	 Yulian Kapliuk (Юліан Каплюк)	 Ukraine	 10.65	 56	* 0.1902	* 1441	 Jonathan Hamstad	 Norway	 10.34	 55	* 0.1880	* 1442	 Alexander Lau	 United Kingdom	 7.68	 41	* 0.1873	* 1443	 Amos Tay Swee Hui	 Malaysia	 10.15	 55	* 0.1845	* 1444	 Daniil Lee	 Russia	 9.36	 51	* 0.1835	* 1445	 Rama Temmink	 Netherlands	 10.77	 59	* 0.1825	* 1446	 Lee Jin-Hyung (이진형)	 Korea	 10.50	 59	* 0.1780	* 1447	 Alexey Polyashov	 Russia	 10.75	 62	* 0.1734	* 1448	 Lucas Etter	 USA	 9.71	 57	* 0.1704	* 1449	 Sebastian Weyer	 Germany	 8.48	 51	* 0.1663	* 1450	 Kai Jiptner	 Germany	 12.77	 376	* 0.0340	* 1451	 Gaël Dusser	 France	 14.11	 535	* 0.0264	*


----------



## cubizh (Aug 23, 2013)

More gender-related stats.

Here we see which countries have more female competitors (top20) and what countries have a higher percentage of female competitors.

*Top 20 Female countries:*


Spoiler




* Country	** Female	* China	 581	 USA	 457	 India	 138	 Brazil	 120	 Germany	 109	 France	 101	 Japan	 91	 Canada	 65	 Indonesia	 65	 Poland	 65	 Spain	 62	 Philippines	 59	 Taiwan	 41	 Netherlands	 39	 Ukraine	 39	 Sweden	 38	 Hungary	 36	 Thailand	 33	 United Kingdom	 32	 Russia	 30	




*[FIXED] Countries sorted by percentage of female competitors:*


Spoiler




* Country	** TOTAL	** Male	** Female	** Other	** % Female	* Cyprus	 2	 0	 2	 0	* 100.00%	* El Salvador	 4	 2	 2	 0	* 50.00%	* United Arab Emirates	 7	 4	 3	 0	* 42.86%	* Morocco	 3	 2	 1	 0	* 33.33%	* Macau	 12	 9	 3	 0	* 25.00%	* Aruba	 4	 3	 1	 0	* 25.00%	* Sri Lanka	 4	 3	 1	 0	* 25.00%	* Kazakhstan	 4	 3	 1	 0	* 25.00%	* Luxembourg	 4	 3	 1	 0	* 25.00%	* Netherlands	 232	 193	 39	 0	* 16.81%	* New Zealand	 88	 73	 14	 1	* 15.91%	* Turkey	 38	 32	 6	 0	* 15.79%	* Norway	 174	 146	 27	 1	* 15.52%	* Ukraine	 258	 219	 39	 0	* 15.12%	* China	 3966	 3251	 581	 134	* 14.65%	* South Africa	 7	 6	 1	 0	* 14.29%	* Brazil	 856	 736	 120	 0	* 14.02%	* Croatia	 36	 31	 5	 0	* 13.89%	* France	 756	 654	 101	 1	* 13.36%	* United Kingdom	 244	 210	 32	 2	* 13.11%	* Czech Republic	 23	 20	 3	 0	* 13.04%	* Greece	 23	 20	 3	 0	* 13.04%	* Portugal	 24	 21	 3	 0	* 12.50%	* Slovakia	 24	 21	 3	 0	* 12.50%	* Germany	 873	 764	 109	 0	* 12.49%	* Philippines	 474	 414	 59	 1	* 12.45%	* Belgium	 115	 101	 14	 0	* 12.17%	* Denmark	 148	 130	 18	 0	* 12.16%	* Sweden	 315	 277	 38	 0	* 12.06%	* Iceland	 17	 15	 2	 0	* 11.76%	* Japan	 788	 697	 91	 0	* 11.55%	* Spain	 540	 473	 62	 5	* 11.48%	* Bulgaria	 9	 8	 1	 0	* 11.11%	* Iran	 279	 249	 29	 1	* 10.39%	* USA	 4480	 3961	 457	 62	* 10.20%	* Hungary	 355	 319	 36	 0	* 10.14%	* Thailand	 351	 315	 33	 3	* 9.40%	* Slovenia	 45	 41	 4	 0	* 8.89%	* India	 1569	 1395	 138	 36	* 8.80%	* Australia	 198	 180	 17	 1	* 8.59%	* Chile	 246	 225	 21	 0	* 8.54%	* Poland	 769	 693	 65	 11	* 8.45%	* Russia	 360	 330	 30	 0	* 8.33%	* Canada	 809	 719	 65	 25	* 8.03%	* Italy	 315	 289	 25	 1	* 7.94%	* Romania	 154	 142	 12	 0	* 7.79%	* Singapore	 121	 112	 9	 0	* 7.44%	* Peru	 167	 155	 12	 0	* 7.19%	* Lithuania	 15	 12	 1	 2	* 6.67%	* Indonesia	 993	 925	 65	 3 * 6.55%	* Taiwan	 635	 542	 41	 52	* 6.46%	* Argentina	 62	 58	 4	 0	* 6.45%	* Hong Kong	 172	 159	 11	 2	* 6.40%	* Mexico	 335	 312	 21	 2	* 6.27%	* Austria	 80	 75	 5	 0	* 6.25%	* Ireland	 16	 15	 1	 0	* 6.25%	* Korea	 467	 433	 28	 6	* 6.00%	* Israel	 117	 110	 7	 0	* 5.98%	* Colombia	 245	 228	 14	 3	* 5.71%	* Finland	 95	 90	 5	 0	* 5.26%	* Latvia	 20	 13	 1	 6	* 5.00%	* Estonia	 22	 21	 1	 0	* 4.55%	* Malaysia	 352	 319	 15	 18	* 4.26%	* Vietnam	 244	 220	 10	 14	* 4.10%	* Switzerland	 36	 35	 1	 0	* 2.78%	* Serbia	 65	 62	 1	 2	* 1.54%	* Belarus	 15	 15	 0	 0	* 0.00%	* Mongolia	 11	 11	 0	 0	* 0.00%	* Jordan	 8	 8	 0	 0	* 0.00%	* Moldova	 4	 4	 0	 0	* 0.00%	* Puerto Rico	 3	 3	 0	 0	* 0.00%	* Nigeria	 3	 3	 0	 0	* 0.00%	* Georgia	 3	 3	 0	 0	* 0.00%	* Lebanon	 2	 2	 0	 0	* 0.00%	* Tunisia	 2	 2	 0	 0	* 0.00%	* Bangladesh	 2	 2	 0	 0	* 0.00%	* Pakistan	 2	 2	 0	 0	* 0.00%	* Bosnia and Herzegovina	 2	 2	 0	 0	* 0.00%	* Venezuela	 2	 2	 0	 0	* 0.00%	* Dominican Republic	 1	 1	 0	 0	* 0.00%	* Cote d_Ivoire	 1	 1	 0	 0	* 0.00%	* Azerbaijan	 1	 1	 0	 0	* 0.00%	* Cuba	 1	 1	 0	 0	* 0.00%	* Belize	 1	 1	 0	 0	* 0.00%	* Saudi Arabia	 1	 1	 0	 0	* 0.00%	* Bolivia	 1	 1	 0	 0	* 0.00%	* Egypt	 1	 1	 0	 0	* 0.00%	* Macedonia	 1	 1	 0	 0	* 0.00%	* Mauritius	 1	 1	 0	 0	* 0.00%	* Afghanistan	 1	 1	 0	 0	* 0.00%	* Costa Rica	 1	 1	 0	 0	* 0.00%	* Algeria	 1	 1	 0	 0	* 0.00%	* Armenia	 1	 1	 0	 0	* 0.00%	* Trinidad and Tobago	 1	 0	 0	 1	* 0.00%	* Albania	 1	 1	 0	 0	* 0.00%	*


----------



## cubizh (Aug 23, 2013)

cubizh said:


> I know this is a lot to ask but since we are two months away from the 10 year anniversary of the 2003 World Championship, which was the first official competition (aside from the 1982 WC), it would be interesting to see the evolution of the # of competitors throughout these 10 years of WCA, with a chart illustrating it.
> Ideally, it would be nice to have it monthly based, but that would require 12*10 values on the XX axis, so it would be a big line chart, but still it would be interesting to see how the number of registered competitors has evolved since WCA's inception.



*New WCA Members per year:*


Spoiler











*Total WCA Members:*


Spoiler


----------



## Stefan (Aug 23, 2013)

How about *active* members per year?


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 23, 2013)

cubizh said:


> More gender-related stats.
> 
> Here we see which countries have more female competitors (top20) and what countries have a higher percentage of female competitors.
> 
> ...



Wtf what is other except male and female there is no gender right


----------



## Pro94 (Aug 23, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Wtf what is other except male and female there is no gender right



People on WCA which gender is unknown.


----------



## TMOY (Aug 23, 2013)

cubizh said:


> Luxembourg	 1	 0	 1	 0	* 100.00%	*


At least this one is wrong. (or is Joel Spang the new Jessica Fridrich ?)


----------



## cubizh (Aug 24, 2013)

TMOY said:


> At least this one is wrong. (or is Joel Spang the new Jessica Fridrich ?)



Thank you very much for letting me know, I'm seriously getting old 
Fixed.
On a side note, these stats includes people that competed in magic and master magic.


----------



## tx789 (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm curious about which comp had the most females compared to males. New Zealand Nationals 2012 had 20 competitors 7 of which were females


----------



## cubizh (Aug 24, 2013)

This is an update to some previously made stats.
Number of possible attempts here means (successful solves + DNF's + DNS's).
Made with the db update of Aug 21st.
*Top 100 for number of possible attempts:*


Spoiler




* #	** Name	** # of Possible Attempts* 1	 Sébastien Auroux	 7294	 2	 Erik Akkersdijk	 7171	 3	 François Courtès	 6593	 4	 Arnaud van Galen	 6370	 5	 Clément Gallet	 5923	 6	 Tim Reynolds	 4773	 7	 Lars Vandenbergh	 4597	 8	 Ron van Bruchem	 4397	 9	 Bence Barát	 4322	 10	 Bob Burton	 3895	 11	 Jan Bentlage	 3809	 12	 Milán Baticz	 3760	 13	 Dan Cohen	 3675	 14	 Rowe Hessler	 3661	 15	 Dániel Varga	 3573	 16	 Joey Gouly	 3549	 17	 Henrik Buus Aagaard	 3548	 18	 Mats Valk	 3524	 19	 Marcin Jakubowski	 3139	 20	 Gunnar Krig	 2994	 21	 Tomasz Żołnowski	 2850	 22	 Kian Barry	 2825	 23	 Olivér Perge	 2751	 24	 Piotr Michał Padlewski	 2660	 25	 Lorenzo Vigani Poli	 2588	 26	 Ton Dennenbroek	 2566	 27	 Daniel Sheppard	 2533	 28	 Zoé de Moffarts	 2481	 29	 Gaël Dusser	 2469	 30	 Filippo Brancaleoni	 2464	 31	 Justin Jaffray	 2462	 32	 Nobuaki Suga (菅信昭)	 2457	 33	 Yu Nakajima (中島悠)	 2324	 34	 Michael Röhrer	 2321	 35	 Simon Westlund	 2308	 36	 John Brechon	 2298	 37	 Jakub Cabaj	 2295	 38	 Cornelius Dieckmann	 2279	 39	 Michał Halczuk	 2272	 40	 Michał Pleskowicz	 2246	 41	 Lucas Garron	 2230	 42	 Rafael Werneck Cinoto	 2201	 43	 Niklas Spies	 2183	 44	 Dan Dzoan	 2168	 45	 Oscar Roth Andersen	 2154	 46	 István Kocza	 2148	 47	 Devin Corr-Robinett	 2129	 48	 Jeremy Fleischman	 2122	 49	 Brúnó Bereczki	 2122	 50	 Nora Christ	 2100	 51	 Hippolyte Moreau	 2097	 52	 Ting Sheng Bao Yang	 2087	 53	 Björn Korbanka	 2079	 54	 Timothy Sun	 2076	 55	 Maarten Smit	 2056	 56	 Piotr Kózka	 2054	 57	 Breandan Vallance	 2033	 58	 Javier Tirado Ortiz	 2017	 59	 Paolo Moriello	 1997	 60	 Laetitia Lemoine	 1983	 61	 Kanneti Sae Han (คันธ์เนตี แซ่ห่าน)	 1972	 62	 Philippe Virouleau	 1904	 63	 Sanio Kasumovic	 1872	 64	 Moritz Karl	 1850	 65	 Fabian Auroux	 1833	 66	 Mike Hughey	 1831	 67	 Edward Lin	 1829	 68	 Yu Sajima (佐島優)	 1821	 69	 Geert Bicler	 1795	 70	 Sinpei Araki (荒木慎平)	 1788	 71	 Syuhei Omura (大村周平)	 1787	 72	 Michael Young	 1768	 73	 Adam Zamora	 1763	 74	 Robert Yau	 1746	 75	 Kamil Zieliński	 1728	 76	 Mike Kotch	 1711	 77	 Dave Campbell	 1706	 78	 Laura Ohrndorf	 1704	 79	 Chia-Wei Lu (呂家維)	 1695	 80	 Fumiki Koseki (古関章記)	 1692	 81	 Yohei Oka (岡要平)	 1672	 82	 Thompson Clarke	 1656	 83	 Eric Limeback	 1645	 84	 Antoine Piau	 1640	 85	 Mariano D'Imperio	 1635	 86	 Frank Severinsen	 1619	 87	 Kai Jiptner	 1616	 88	 Pedro Santos Guimarães	 1607	 89	 Corey Sakowski	 1599	 90	 Patrick Jameson	 1595	 91	 Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)	 1586	 92	 Stefan Pochmann	 1555	 93	 Chester Lian	 1546	 94	 Marcin Zalewski	 1520	 95	 Dan Selzer	 1514	 96	 Feliks Zemdegs	 1513	 97	 Evan Liu	 1504	 98	 Ernie Pulchny	 1504	 99	 Jaclyn Sawler	 1502	 100	 Anthony Searle	 1492	



*Top 100 for # of Successful Solves:*


Spoiler




* #	** Name	** Successesful Solves	* 1	 Sébastien Auroux	 6896	 2	 Erik Akkersdijk	 6609	 3	 François Courtès	 5972	 4	 Arnaud van Galen	 5972	 5	 Clément Gallet	 5700	 6	 Tim Reynolds	 4479	 7	 Lars Vandenbergh	 4459	 8	 Ron van Bruchem	 4245	 9	 Bence Barát	 4131	 10	 Bob Burton	 3707	 11	 Jan Bentlage	 3589	 12	 Milán Baticz	 3532	 13	 Dániel Varga	 3450	 14	 Rowe Hessler	 3388	 15	 Dan Cohen	 3342	 16	 Henrik Buus Aagaard	 3328	 17	 Mats Valk	 3296	 18	 Joey Gouly	 3262	 19	 Marcin Jakubowski	 2863	 20	 Gunnar Krig	 2782	 21	 Tomasz Żołnowski	 2710	 22	 Kian Barry	 2605	 23	 Piotr Michał Padlewski	 2566	 24	 Olivér Perge	 2452	 25	 Lorenzo Vigani Poli	 2421	 26	 Daniel Sheppard	 2391	 27	 Zoé de Moffarts	 2384	 28	 Ton Dennenbroek	 2360	 29	 Justin Jaffray	 2355	 30	 Nobuaki Suga (菅信昭)	 2292	 31	 Gaël Dusser	 2281	 32	 Yu Nakajima (中島悠)	 2277	 33	 Filippo Brancaleoni	 2247	 34	 Michał Halczuk	 2214	 35	 Jakub Cabaj	 2190	 36	 Michael Röhrer	 2184	 37	 John Brechon	 2174	 38	 Simon Westlund	 2157	 39	 Cornelius Dieckmann	 2139	 40	 Michał Pleskowicz	 2127	 41	 Rafael Werneck Cinoto	 2079	 42	 Jeremy Fleischman	 2067	 43	 Lucas Garron	 2050	 44	 Dan Dzoan	 2045	 45	 Niklas Spies	 2041	 46	 Devin Corr-Robinett	 2029	 47	 Björn Korbanka	 2020	 48	 Brúnó Bereczki	 2009	 49	 Oscar Roth Andersen	 1993	 50	 Piotr Kózka	 1968	 51	 Nora Christ	 1950	 52	 Ting Sheng Bao Yang	 1949	 53	 Hippolyte Moreau	 1944	 54	 István Kocza	 1943	 55	 Maarten Smit	 1938	 56	 Kanneti Sae Han (คันธ์เนตี แซ่ห่าน)	 1930	 57	 Paolo Moriello	 1914	 58	 Timothy Sun	 1889	 59	 Breandan Vallance	 1877	 60	 Philippe Virouleau	 1854	 61	 Laetitia Lemoine	 1833	 62	 Javier Tirado Ortiz	 1832	 63	 Moritz Karl	 1769	 64	 Edward Lin	 1765	 65	 Syuhei Omura (大村周平)	 1726	 66	 Geert Bicler	 1724	 67	 Yu Sajima (佐島優)	 1722	 68	 Fabian Auroux	 1708	 69	 Sanio Kasumovic	 1699	 70	 Dave Campbell	 1698	 71	 Michael Young	 1689	 72	 Kamil Zieliński	 1689	 73	 Mike Hughey	 1687	 74	 Robert Yau	 1657	 75	 Sinpei Araki (荒木慎平)	 1654	 76	 Yohei Oka (岡要平)	 1629	 77	 Fumiki Koseki (古関章記)	 1628	 78	 Thompson Clarke	 1607	 79	 Chia-Wei Lu (呂家維)	 1604	 80	 Laura Ohrndorf	 1601	 81	 Antoine Piau	 1565	 82	 Adam Zamora	 1539	 83	 Eric Limeback	 1537	 84	 Corey Sakowski	 1522	 85	 Mike Kotch	 1516	 86	 Mariano D'Imperio	 1497	 87	 Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)	 1497	 88	 Patrick Jameson	 1481	 89	 Kai Jiptner	 1478	 90	 Pedro Santos Guimarães	 1466	 91	 Stefan Pochmann	 1459	 92	 Jaclyn Sawler	 1456	 93	 Chester Lian	 1442	 94	 Takayuki Ookusa (大艸尊之)	 1435	 95	 Evan Liu	 1424	 96	 Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)	 1421	 97	 Feliks Zemdegs	 1418	 98	 Lasse Korbanka	 1410	 99	 Dan Selzer	 1408	 100	 Louis Cormier	 1408	



*Top 100 for # of DNFs:*


Spoiler




* #	** Name	** DNFs	* 1	 François Courtès	 596	 2	 Erik Akkersdijk	 525	 3	 Sebastián Pino Castillo	 476	 4	 Arnaud van Galen	 380	 5	 Sébastien Auroux	 363	 6	 Dan Cohen	 316	 7	 Olivér Perge	 282	 8	 Tim Reynolds	 280	 9	 Joey Gouly	 263	 10	 Rowe Hessler	 258	 11	 Marcin Jakubowski	 238	 12	 Mats Valk	 228	 13	 Sarah Strong	 225	 14	 Kian Barry	 220	 15	 Adam Zamora	 220	 16	 Milán Baticz	 214	 17	 Filippo Brancaleoni	 210	 18	 Mike Kotch	 193	 19	 Henrik Buus Aagaard	 188	 20	 Shelley Chang	 187	 21	 Clément Gallet	 185	 22	 Frank Severinsen	 184	 23	 Bob Burton	 183	 24	 Gunnar Krig	 183	 25	 Ton Dennenbroek	 183	 26	 István Kocza	 182	 27	 Jan Bentlage	 178	 28	 Bence Barát	 173	 29	 Lucas Garron	 171	 30	 Timothy Sun	 165	 31	 Gaël Dusser	 161	 32	 Nobuaki Suga (菅信昭)	 160	 33	 Lorenzo Vigani Poli	 159	 34	 Sanio Kasumovic	 158	 35	 Hippolyte Moreau	 153	 36	 Javier Tirado Ortiz	 152	 37	 Breandan Vallance	 151	 38	 Laetitia Lemoine	 149	 39	 Marcin Zalewski	 149	 40	 Adrian Lehmann	 147	 41	 Nora Christ	 146	 42	 Markus Pirzer	 142	 43	 Ron van Bruchem	 139	 44	 Oscar Roth Andersen	 138	 45	 Michael Röhrer	 134	 46	 Mike Hughey	 134	 47	 Pedro Santos Guimarães	 134	 48	 Fabrizio Cirnigliaro	 134	 49	 Lars Vandenbergh	 133	 50	 Ting Sheng Bao Yang	 133	 51	 Péter Trombitás	 133	 52	 Axel Häck	 133	 53	 Niklas Spies	 132	 54	 Kai Jiptner	 132	 55	 Sinpei Araki (荒木慎平)	 130	 56	 Daniel Sheppard	 129	 57	 Noah Arthurs	 129	 58	 Bruce Norskog	 128	 59	 Riadi Arsandi	 125	 60	 Haiyan Zhuang (庄海燕)	 125	 61	 Cornelius Dieckmann	 123	 62	 Fabian Auroux	 123	 63	 Renan Mondini Cerpe	 123	 64	 Dan Dzoan	 121	 65	 Mariano D'Imperio	 121	 66	 Marco Rota	 121	 67	 Bobby D'Angelo	 119	 68	 Takuma Shirahase (白波瀬拓磨)	 119	 69	 Daniel Lundwall	 119	 70	 Dániel Varga	 118	 71	 Simon Westlund	 118	 72	 Maximilian Neitzel	 116	 73	 Antoine Perdereau	 114	 74	 Gilberto Caracciolo Morelli	 114	 75	 Anthony Searle	 113	 76	 Rafael Werneck Cinoto	 111	 77	 Baiqiang Dong (董百强)	 110	 78	 Andreas Pohl	 108	 79	 John Brechon	 107	 80	 Matteo Colombo	 107	 81	 Maarten Smit	 106	 82	 Patrick Jameson	 106	 83	 Kåre Krig	 106	 84	 Bertalan Bodor	 105	 85	 Jules Desjardin	 105	 86	 Berit Brüster	 105	 87	 Francisco Javier Lemes Sáez	 105	 88	 Lorenzo Bonoan	 104	 89	 Guillaume Erbibou	 104	 90	 Justin Jaffray	 103	 91	 Michał Pleskowicz	 103	 92	 Eric Limeback	 102	 93	 Lars Vennike Nielsson	 102	 94	 Simone Santarsiero	 102	 95	 Brúnó Bereczki	 100	 96	 Alexander Olleta del Molino	 100	 97	 Yu Sajima (佐島優)	 99	 98	 Laura Ohrndorf	 98	 99	 Dan Selzer	 98	 100	 Simone Ciancotti	 98	



*Top 100 by # of DNS:*


Spoiler




* #	** Name	** DNSs	* 1	 Tomasz Żołnowski	 44	 2	 Jan Bentlage	 42	 3	 Frank Severinsen	 41	 4	 Clément Gallet	 38	 5	 Marcin Jakubowski	 38	 6	 Erik Akkersdijk	 37	 7	 Sébastien Auroux	 35	 8	 Simon Westlund	 33	 9	 Javier Tirado Ortiz	 33	 10	 Henrik Buus Aagaard	 32	 11	 Gunnar Krig	 29	 12	 Gaël Dusser	 27	 13	 Holger Stadel Borum	 27	 14	 Chris Krueger	 27	 15	 Krzysztof Kuncki	 26	 16	 François Courtès	 25	 17	 Joey Gouly	 24	 18	 Stefan Pochmann	 24	 19	 Ton Dennenbroek	 23	 20	 Oscar Roth Andersen	 23	 21	 István Kocza	 23	 22	 Devin Corr-Robinett	 23	 23	 Jeremy Fleischman	 23	 24	 Tim Habermaas	 23	 25	 Piotr Michał Padlewski	 22	 26	 Timothy Sun	 22	 27	 Peter Douthwright	 21	 28	 Marcin Zalewski	 20	 29	 Kåre Krig	 20	 30	 Łukasz Cichecki	 19	 31	 Maria Oey	 19	 32	 Ramadan Sulejman	 19	 33	 Arnaud van Galen	 18	 34	 Bence Barát	 18	 35	 Maksymilian Majcher	 18	 36	 Dan Cohen	 17	 37	 Olivér Perge	 17	 38	 John Brechon	 17	 39	 Cornelius Dieckmann	 17	 40	 Mariano D'Imperio	 17	 41	 Renan Mondini Cerpe	 17	 42	 Krzysztof Żerucha	 17	 43	 Allyson Dias de Lima	 17	 44	 Michał Pleskowicz	 16	 45	 Antoine Perdereau	 16	 46	 Jonathan Midjord Shapira	 16	 47	 Rowe Hessler	 15	 48	 Sanio Kasumovic	 15	 49	 Morten Arborg	 15	 50	 Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭)	 15	 51	 Hampus Hansson	 15	 52	 Garrett Shugart	 15	 53	 Daljit Singh	 15	 54	 Mats Luthman	 15	 55	 Tim Reynolds	 14	 56	 Milán Baticz	 14	 57	 Hunor Bózsing	 14	 58	 Adam Polkowski	 14	 59	 Rafał Studnicki	 14	 60	 Marcin Stachura	 14	 61	 Arthur Adams	 14	 62	 Javier Cabezuelo Sánchez	 14	 63	 Ron van Bruchem	 13	 64	 Daniel Sheppard	 13	 65	 Jakub Cabaj	 13	 66	 Brúnó Bereczki	 13	 67	 Jakub Kipa	 13	 68	 Jean-Louis Mathieu	 13	 69	 Jakub Wolniewicz	 13	 70	 Grzegorz Jałocha	 13	 71	 Eric Reese	 13	 72	 Maarten Smit	 12	 73	 Péter Trombitás	 12	 74	 Lorenzo Bonoan	 12	 75	 Gilberto Caracciolo Morelli	 12	 76	 Bruce Norskog	 12	 77	 Ole Nikolai Gjerset	 12	 78	 Carson Penticuff	 12	 79	 Hwee-Chong Fong	 12	 80	 Walter Pereira Rodrigues de Souza	 12	 81	 Michał Pawlak	 12	 82	 Aki Kunikoshi (國越晶)	 12	 83	 Artur Kristof	 12	 84	 Rafael Werneck Cinoto	 11	 85	 Joël van Noort	 11	 86	 Thom Barlow	 11	 87	 Yuxuan Wang (王宇轩)	 11	 88	 Daniel Lundwall	 11	 89	 Cameron Brown	 11	 90	 Paweł Kowol	 11	 91	 Rebecca Hughey	 11	 92	 Luchen Zhang (张录辰)	 11	 93	 Jorge Castillo Matas	 11	 94	 Ryan Reese	 11	 95	 John Louis	 11	 96	 Joar Mellström	 11	 97	 Jonas Kristensen	 11	 98	 Niklas Spies	 10	 99	 Mike Hughey	 10	 100	 Chester Lian	 10	



*Top 100 sorted by %DNFs:*
For this I've only considered competitors with over 100 solve possibilities.


Spoiler




* #	** Name	** DNFs	** Possible Attempts	** %DNF	* 1	 Sebastián Pino Castillo	 476	 656	 72.56%	 2	 Zhizhe Liang (梁稚喆)	 92	 135	 68.15%	 3	 Haiyan Zhuang (庄海燕)	 125	 201	 62.19%	 4	 Mats Luthman	 73	 120	 60.83%	 5	 Michelle Nataniel Yugie	 54	 137	 39.42%	 6	 Yuhui Xu (许宇辉)	 63	 164	 38.41%	 7	 Dror Vomberg	 39	 114	 34.21%	 8	 Ralph Eikelenberg	 56	 186	 30.11%	 9	 Javier Cabezuelo Sánchez	 35	 139	 25.18%	 10	 Ragil Setyadi	 41	 166	 24.70%	 11	 Yuxin Wang (王宇欣)	 28	 116	 24.14%	 12	 Ryosuke Mondo (門戸良介)	 58	 242	 23.97%	 13	 Klaudia Grabowska	 39	 163	 23.93%	 14	 Daniel Beyer	 49	 206	 23.79%	 15	 Joshua Lambert	 26	 114	 22.81%	 16	 Wicaksono Adi	 35	 154	 22.73%	 17	 Milo DiPaola	 23	 103	 22.33%	 18	 Grzegorz Jałocha	 69	 311	 22.19%	 19	 Marco Mazzuoccolo	 33	 149	 22.15%	 20	 Mats Bergsten	 50	 228	 21.93%	 21	 Marasi Deon Joubert	 38	 178	 21.35%	 22	 Muhammad	 29	 138	 21.01%	 23	 Taku Yanai (矢内拓)	 23	 112	 20.54%	 24	 Joseph Bibaoco	 29	 143	 20.28%	 25	 Niklas Bitén	 25	 124	 20.16%	 26	 Matteo Colombo	 107	 535	 20.00%	 27	 Yaroslav Egorov	 21	 105	 20.00%	 28	 Cendy Cahyo Rahmat	 60	 301	 19.93%	 29	 Daniel Lo	 42	 211	 19.91%	 30	 Chonlathep Kitsinthopchai (ชลเทพ กิจสินธพชัย)	 28	 144	 19.44%	 31	 Noah Arthurs	 129	 666	 19.37%	 32	 Fachmi Pachlevi	 30	 155	 19.35%	 33	 Wiryawan Kuncoro	 23	 122	 18.85%	 34	 Hubert Wiśniewski	 23	 123	 18.70%	 35	 Alvaro Rodríguez	 41	 220	 18.64%	 36	 Federico Soldati	 24	 129	 18.60%	 37	 Yun Hong (洪赟)	 24	 129	 18.60%	 38	 Reiko Teepere	 30	 162	 18.52%	 39	 Denys Zhytnyk (Денис Житник)	 29	 157	 18.47%	 40	 Mao-te Hsieh (謝茂德)	 24	 131	 18.32%	 41	 Fabrizio Cirnigliaro	 134	 732	 18.31%	 42	 Mauro Caffaratto Grandes	 21	 115	 18.26%	 43	 Yusuke Morikawa (森川裕介)	 31	 175	 17.71%	 44	 Nicholas Sia	 65	 370	 17.57%	 45	 Siva Shanmukh Vetcha	 51	 292	 17.47%	 46	 Brandon Harnish	 26	 149	 17.45%	 47	 Wilson Alvis	 27	 156	 17.31%	 48	 Ramadan Sulejman	 86	 500	 17.20%	 49	 Mark Lester Cruz	 22	 128	 17.19%	 50	 Masayuki Akimoto (秋元正行)	 34	 200	 17.00%	 51	 Sesi Cadmus	 31	 183	 16.94%	 52	 Sarah Strong	 225	 1329	 16.93%	 53	 Muhammad Iril Khairul Anam	 61	 362	 16.85%	 54	 Arvid Skarrie	 98	 582	 16.84%	 55	 Doug Gromek	 53	 317	 16.72%	 56	 Hong Chen	 19	 115	 16.52%	 57	 Asa Kaplan	 46	 279	 16.49%	 58	 Gabriel Pavinato Olimpio	 22	 135	 16.30%	 59	 Bruce Norskog	 128	 790	 16.20%	 60	 Gábor Nagy	 17	 105	 16.19%	 61	 Denys Lazarenko (Денис Лазаренко)	 17	 105	 16.19%	 62	 Muhammad Al Azis Bachrun	 28	 173	 16.18%	 63	 Andhol Shravan Kumar	 27	 168	 16.07%	 64	 Danyang Chen (陈丹阳)	 17	 106	 16.04%	 65	 Jael Riggenbach	 32	 200	 16.00%	 66	 Francisco Ospina	 17	 107	 15.89%	 67	 Linlin Su (苏林林)	 20	 126	 15.87%	 68	 Ryan Reese	 93	 589	 15.79%	 69	 Ambrose Huan Yee Yang	 30	 190	 15.79%	 70	 Andreas Restu Ardhianto	 21	 133	 15.79%	 71	 Michael Avelino Britto	 18	 114	 15.79%	 72	 Caleb Shapiro	 16	 102	 15.69%	 73	 Alejandro Organvides	 18	 116	 15.52%	 74	 David Andersson	 29	 187	 15.51%	 75	 Mario Kunzemann	 33	 213	 15.49%	 76	 Jeffrey Hori	 41	 266	 15.41%	 77	 Didiet Aditya Bayu Kusuma	 59	 383	 15.40%	 78	 Tichapong Tansomros (ทิชาพงศ์ ตันสมรส)	 28	 183	 15.30%	 79	 Marcin Kowalczyk	 63	 413	 15.25%	 80	 Michał Tomański	 68	 448	 15.18%	 81	 Reinhard Eduardo Mozes	 20	 132	 15.15%	 82	 Axel Häck	 133	 878	 15.15%	 83	 Julien Rochette	 84	 556	 15.11%	 84	 Alberto Bosia	 57	 379	 15.04%	 85	 Ryan Saputra	 29	 193	 15.03%	 86	 Tomás Mansilla	 22	 147	 14.97%	 87	 Aron Puddy-Mathew	 38	 254	 14.96%	 88	 Mathieu Chataigner	 16	 107	 14.95%	 89	 Marvin Castañeda Cruzado	 36	 241	 14.94%	 90	 Mikhail Mukhin	 37	 248	 14.92%	 91	 Hendro	 22	 148	 14.86%	 92	 Yang Liu 2 (刘洋)	 38	 257	 14.79%	 93	 Arnold Soeparjanto	 17	 115	 14.78%	 94	 Simon Bourigault	 19	 129	 14.73%	 95	 Raven Dela Cruz	 20	 136	 14.71%	 96	 Kaiyuan Chen (陈恺垣)	 26	 178	 14.61%	 97	 Eszter Szabó	 27	 185	 14.59%	 98	 Nick Edmonds	 21	 144	 14.58%	 99	 Alexei Gousev	 15	 103	 14.56%	 100	 José Manuel García Mouzo	 17	 117	 14.53%	



*Top 100 sorted by %DNSs:*
Again, for this I've only considered competitors with over 100 solve possibilities.


Spoiler




* #	* * DNSs	** Possible Attempts	** %DNS	* 1	 Mats Luthman	 15	 120	 12.50%	 2	 Daljit Singh	 15	 138	 10.87%	 3	 Javier Cabezuelo Sánchez	 14	 139	 10.07%	 4	 Lalei Yu (余拉雷)	 10	 110	 9.09%	 5	 Luis German Ruelas Luna	 10	 116	 8.62%	 6	 Jonas Kristensen	 11	 135	 8.15%	 7	 Garrett Shugart	 15	 214	 7.01%	 8	 Michael Womack	 7	 106	 6.60%	 9	 Ryan Delyea	 7	 111	 6.31%	 10	 Eric Reese	 13	 222	 5.86%	 11	 Yuxin Wang (王宇欣)	 6	 116	 5.17%	 12	 Adam Joks	 6	 117	 5.13%	 13	 Xiao Gu (顾骁)	 6	 117	 5.13%	 14	 Piotr Trząski	 8	 161	 4.97%	 15	 Kacper Wiłkojć	 5	 101	 4.95%	 16	 Jimmy Bainbridge	 5	 102	 4.90%	 17	 Yongsheng He (何永生)	 6	 123	 4.88%	 18	 Neel Patel	 7	 151	 4.64%	 19	 Zhanshuo Xu (徐展铄)	 5	 109	 4.59%	 20	 Tomasz Gieniusz	 8	 182	 4.40%	 21	 Maksymilian Majcher	 18	 413	 4.36%	 22	 Chris Krueger	 27	 634	 4.26%	 23	 Grzegorz Jałocha	 13	 311	 4.18%	 24	 Artur Kristof	 12	 296	 4.05%	 25	 Peter Douthwright	 21	 521	 4.03%	 26	 Mats Bergsten	 9	 228	 3.95%	 27	 Caleb Shapiro	 4	 102	 3.92%	 28	 Aki Kunikoshi (國越晶)	 12	 307	 3.91%	 29	 Hong-Dang Lam	 4	 103	 3.88%	 30	 Ramadan Sulejman	 19	 500	 3.80%	 31	 Tyler Wilkinson	 7	 185	 3.78%	 32	 Juho Kuisma	 4	 108	 3.70%	 33	 Klaudia Grabowska	 6	 163	 3.68%	 34	 Rebaz Alipour	 5	 136	 3.68%	 35	 Kamil Galicki	 4	 109	 3.67%	 36	 Joar Mellström	 11	 301	 3.65%	 37	 Cezary Chełkowski	 8	 225	 3.56%	 38	 Xu Liu (刘旭)	 9	 255	 3.53%	 39	 Pascalis Sadewa Setyanta	 4	 114	 3.51%	 40	 Kevin Matthews	 6	 172	 3.49%	 41	 John Louis	 11	 316	 3.48%	 42	 Shunjie Tu (屠舜杰)	 4	 115	 3.48%	 43	 Radosław Drozdowicz	 8	 231	 3.46%	 44	 Adam Lärkeryd	 10	 290	 3.45%	 45	 Angelo Federico	 6	 174	 3.45%	 46	 Yang Guan (关养)	 7	 204	 3.43%	 47	 Sang-Jun Moon (문상준)	 4	 118	 3.39%	 48	 Michał Pawlak	 12	 356	 3.37%	 49	 Todd Beckman	 4	 119	 3.36%	 50	 Karsten Buitkamp	 8	 244	 3.28%	 51	 Péter Oriskó	 4	 122	 3.28%	 52	 Eduardo Antonio Grimaldo Pedrajo	 4	 122	 3.28%	 53	 Jakub Potocki	 4	 123	 3.25%	 54	 Phil Hamory	 6	 187	 3.21%	 55	 Przemysław Janicki	 4	 125	 3.20%	 56	 Denys Zhytnyk (Денис Житник)	 5	 157	 3.18%	 57	 Anders Berggren	 6	 192	 3.13%	 58	 Donovan Cline	 9	 289	 3.11%	 59	 Michał Bogdan	 7	 227	 3.08%	 60	 Raúl Sánchez Vara	 4	 130	 3.08%	 61	 Borislav Marchovski	 4	 130	 3.08%	 62	 Walter Pereira Rodrigues de Souza	 12	 401	 2.99%	 63	 Hiroshi Ishino (石野弘司)	 3	 101	 2.97%	 64	 Hampus Hansson	 15	 509	 2.95%	 65	 Johannes Ridefelt	 6	 204	 2.94%	 66	 Sander Kaspers	 3	 102	 2.94%	 67	 Manuel Garza Fernández Turueño	 3	 102	 2.94%	 68	 Maciej Prosowski	 3	 103	 2.91%	 69	 James Christensen	 3	 103	 2.91%	 70	 Holger Stadel Borum	 27	 929	 2.91%	 71	 Aditya Dargan	 5	 173	 2.89%	 72	 Daniel Kottenstette	 5	 173	 2.89%	 73	 Viktor Hallin	 3	 104	 2.88%	 74	 Jianyu Que (阙剑宇)	 3	 104	 2.88%	 75	 Dan Sarnelli	 7	 244	 2.87%	 76	 Yusuke Morikawa (森川裕介)	 5	 175	 2.86%	 77	 David Bockman	 3	 105	 2.86%	 78	 Johan Süld	 3	 105	 2.86%	 79	 Ties de Wit	 3	 105	 2.86%	 80	 Angel Alejandro Moreno Nieto	 3	 105	 2.86%	 81	 Maxim Chechnev	 10	 351	 2.85%	 82	 Mikhail Sokolik	 3	 106	 2.83%	 83	 Mats Kollbrink	 9	 320	 2.81%	 84	 Dan Knights	 3	 107	 2.80%	 85	 Krzysztof Kuncki	 26	 935	 2.78%	 86	 Corey Snyder	 3	 109	 2.75%	 87	 Hwee-Chong Fong	 12	 437	 2.75%	 88	 Francisco José Campos Rocamora	 5	 184	 2.72%	 89	 Lawrence Williams	 3	 111	 2.70%	 90	 Marco Mazzuoccolo	 4	 149	 2.68%	 91	 Johan Svensson	 3	 112	 2.68%	 92	 Shufan Wang (王澍凡)	 6	 225	 2.67%	 93	 Bastien Bonnet	 6	 226	 2.65%	 94	 Max Boll	 7	 265	 2.64%	 95	 Ryan DeLine	 3	 114	 2.63%	 96	 Ananta Cahaya Ramadhani	 3	 115	 2.61%	 97	 Marc Werleman	 5	 192	 2.60%	 98	 Benjamin Skoning	 5	 192	 2.60%	 99	 Sławomir Kapka	 7	 269	 2.60%	 100	 Ryan Westhoff	 4	 154	 2.60%


----------



## cubizh (Aug 24, 2013)

Stefan said:


> How about *active* members per year?



*Active competitors by year:*


Spoiler












*Active competitors by year of registration:*


Spoiler











While doing these stats, I have detected the following anomalies that should probably be addressed (IDs more recent than their first year of competition):

WCA IDs:

2009CHAN20
2011LEQU01
2011LIUY02


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 24, 2013)

Updated stats on sub-x streaks:

Sub-20:

```
2008BARA01: 279 [current streak 139]
2010UTOM01: 277 [ongoing]
2009DIEC01: 268
2005REYN01: 259 [current streak 247]
2009BRZE01: 245
2007NAKA03: 228 [current streak 205]
2007POLK01: 224
2009SPRI01: 223
2006TABU02: 220 [ongoing]
2010BREC01: 219 [current streak 70]
2006OKAY01: 218
2009HAMO01: 216
2005FERN01: 215 [ongoing]
2008BROW01: 213
2009MORI05: 213
2008CHEN27: 204 [ongoing]
```

Sub-15:

```
2010CORM02: 191 [ongoing]
2005FERN01: 182
2009KONV01: 170 [ongoing]
2009DIEC01: 157
2006GUNJ01: 147
2006TABU02: 144
2009CHAR03: 143
2009HAMO01: 140
```

Sub-12:

```
2009ZEMD01: 96
2010ARBO01: 66 [ongoing]
2009YINM01: 64 [ongoing]
2009KONV01: 48 [ongoing]
2010UTOM01: 45 [ongoing]
2007VALK01: 44
2009DIEC01: 41
2010WANG68: 37 [ongoing]
2007CHAN07: 36
2010APAG01: 36 [current streak 32]
```

Sub-10:

```
2009PLES01: 22
2009ZEMD01: 21
2007VALK01: 13 [current streak 12]
2010WEYE02: 11 [ongoing]
2009CONT01: 11
2009DIEC01: 10
2010ARBO01: 10
2007VALL01: 10
2011LAUA01: 10
```


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 25, 2013)

cubizh said:


> This is an update to some previously made stats.
> Number of possible attempts here means (successful solves + DNF's + DNS's).
> Made with the db update of Aug 21st.
> *Top 100 for number of possible attempts:*
> ...



Could you also make lists of DNFs per competition for each competitor and most DNFs at one competition for each competitor? Thanks.


----------



## cubizh (Aug 25, 2013)

*Competitions with most number of rounds:*


Spoiler




* #	** Competition	** # of Rounds	* 1	 USNationals2009	 45	 2	 AsianChampionship2012	 45	 3	 USNationals2012	 44	 4	 WC2013	 40	 5	 USNationals2010	 39	 6	 USNationals2011	 39	 7	 PolishNationals2012	 39	 8	 WarsawaOpen2012	 39	 9	 WC2011	 38	 10	 PabianiceOpen2010	 37	 11	 Euro2010	 36	 12	 PolishNationals2011	 36	 13	 Euro2012	 36	 14	 JuraOpen2012	 36	 15	 SaoPauloOpen2013	 36	 16	 IndianCubeChallenge2013	 36	 17	 CzechOpen2010	 34	 18	 PolishNationals2010	 34	 19	 PolishOpen2012	 34	 20	 TaiwanSummer2013	 34	 21	 PolishOpen2009	 33	 22	 AsianChampionship2010	 33	 23	 HelsinkiOpen2011	 33	 24	 DanishOpen2011	 33	 25	 GoianiaOpen2012	 33	 26	 Brasileiro2013	 33	 27	 GuildfordSummerOpen2011	 32	 28	 DanishOpen2012	 32	 29	 ItalianChampionship2012	 32	 30	 PolishOpen2013	 32	 31	 WC2009	 31	 32	 ItalianChampionship2011	 31	 33	 ChojniceOpen2013	 31	 34	 WC2007	 30	 35	 MontpellierOpen2010	 30	 36	 MelbourneSummer2011	 30	 37	 MontpellierOpen2011	 30	 38	 LyonOpen2011	 30	 39	 GranadaOpen2012	 30	 40	 SESCSantos2012	 30	 41	 AustralianNationals2012	 30	 42	 IndonesianChampionship2012	 30	 43	 PolishNationals2013	 30	 44	 Poland2009	 29	 45	 HungarianOpen2009	 29	 46	 UNESPOpen2009	 29	 47	 CastellonOpen2011	 29	 48	 AlaniaOpen2011	 29	 49	 AustralianNationals2011	 29	 50	 MITSpring2012	 29	 51	 NorwegianChampionship2012	 29	 52	 RapidashOpen2012	 29	 53	 CzechOpen2012	 29	 54	 WestonsuperMare2012	 29	 55	 JapanOpen2012	 29	 56	 MagicCubeDays2012	 29	 57	 Leicester2013	 29	 58	 WC2005	 28	 59	 USOpen2008	 28	 60	 Euro2008	 28	 61	 BristolOpen2009	 28	 62	 SwedishCubeDay2009	 28	 63	 PolishOpen2010	 28	 64	 JapanOpen2010	 28	 65	 AustralianNationals2010	 28	 66	 GuangdongOpen2010	 28	 67	 CzechOpen2011	 28	 68	 JapanOpen2011	 28	 69	 HungarianOpen2011	 28	 70	 HefeiSpring2012	 28	 71	 SlovenianOpen2012	 28	 72	 Guangdong2012	 28	 73	 KharkivWinter2012	 28	 74	 SpanishChampionship2012	 28	 75	 NottinghamOpen2013	 28	 76	 PoznanOpen2009	 27	 77	 GuangdongOpen2009	 27	 78	 BristolSpring2010	 27	 79	 SESCSantos2010	 27	 80	 NaonedOpen2010	 27	 81	 NorwegianOpen2011	 27	 82	 Altbier2011	 27	 83	 FrenchOpen2011	 27	 84	 VargardaOpen2011	 27	 85	 SESCSantos2011	 27	 86	 IndonesianOpen2011	 27	 87	 BlindOpen2011	 27	 88	 CanadianOpen2011	 27	 89	 SwedishChampionship2011	 27	 90	 ItalianOpen2011	 27	 91	 Borneo2012	 27	 92	 KansaiOpen2012	 27	 93	 HautePatateOpen2012	 27	 94	 SlovenianOpen2013	 27	 95	 CzechOpen2013	 27	 96	 BussieresOpen2013	 27	 97	 AlaniaOpen2010	 26	 98	 ItalianChampionship2010	 26	 99	 SwedishOpen2010	 26	 100	 LOLSouthItalianOpen2010	 26	



*Total number of rounds per event:*


Spoiler




* Event	** TOTAL	* Rubik's Cube	 3906	 2x2 Cube	 2390	 Rubik's Cube: One-handed	 2145	 4x4 Cube	 1947	 Rubik's Cube: Blindfolded	 1478	 5x5 Cube	 1430	 Pyraminx	 1285	 Rubik's Magic	 1025	 Square-1	 816	 Master Magic	 780	 Megaminx	 738	 Rubik's Clock	 605	 Rubik's Cube: Fewest moves	 467	 6x6 Cube	 459	 Rubik's Cube: Multiple Blindfolded	 449	 7x7 Cube	 436	 4x4 Cube: Blindfolded	 394	 Rubik's Cube: With feet	 349	 5x5 Cube: Blindfolded	 259	 Rubik's Cube: Multi blind old style	 60	



*Distribution of rounds per event and competition (table):*


Spoiler



How to read this data: For instance, there have been 20 competitions with only 1 round of 3x3, 312 with only 2 rounds of 3x3, etc

* Event / Rounds	** 1 Round	** 2 Rounds	** 3 Rounds	** 4 Rounds	** TOTAL	* Rubik's Cube	 20	 312	 1054	 25	 1411	 4x4 Cube	 693	 494	 86	 2	 1275	 Rubik's Cube: One-handed	 513	 620	 128	 2	 1263	 2x2 Cube	 337	 664	 239	 2	 1242	 Rubik's Cube: Blindfolded	 952	 257	 4	 0	 1213	 5x5 Cube	 773	 275	 33	 2	 1083	 Pyraminx	 590	 283	 43	 0	 916	 Rubik's Magic	 722	 132	 13	 0	 867	 Square-1	 597	 105	 3	 0	 705	 Master Magic	 598	 79	 8	 0	 685	 Megaminx	 563	 80	 5	 0	 648	 Rubik's Clock	 438	 79	 3	 0	 520	 Rubik's Cube: Fewest moves	 451	 8	 0	 0	 459	 Rubik's Cube: Multiple Blindfolded	 445	 2	 0	 0	 447	 6x6 Cube	 372	 42	 1	 0	 415	 7x7 Cube	 361	 36	 1	 0	 398	 4x4 Cube: Blindfolded	 394	 0	 0	 0	 394	 Rubik's Cube: With feet	 293	 28	 0	 0	 321	 5x5 Cube: Blindfolded	 259	 0	 0	 0	 259	 Rubik's Cube: Multi blind old style	 60	 0	 0	 0	 60	



*Distribution of rounds per event and competition (percentage chart):*


Spoiler


----------



## cubizh (Aug 25, 2013)

That70sShowDude said:


> Could you also make lists of DNFs per competition for each competitor and most DNFs at one competition for each competitor? Thanks.


I am not really sure how the output of that should be, so I did something slightly different.
These are probably just updates, but here it is: 

*Competitions with most competitors:*


Spoiler




* #	** Competition	** #Competitors	* 1	 WC2013	 580	 2	 WC2009	 327	 3	 WC2011	 292	 4	 Euro2012	 285	 5	 USNationals2012	 259	 6	 AachenOpen2011	 230	 7	 USNationals2010	 227	 8	 Euro2010	 227	 9	 WC2007	 214	 10	 USNationals2011	 204	 11	 PolishNationals2013	 181	 12	 IndianCubeChallenge2013	 179	 13	 MPEIOpen2012	 166	 14	 GuangdongOpen2009	 162	 15	 BeijingSummerOpen2009	 162	 16	 SpanishChampionship2009	 158	 17	 AachenOpen2010	 154	 18	 IranOpen2011	 154	 19	 ShenYangOpen2011	 154	 20	 JakartaOpen2010	 152	 21	 MalaysianOpen2009	 151	 22	 SanFranciscoOpen2009	 150	 23	 WC2005	 149	 24	 BeijingMetropolisOpen2009	 149	 25	 GuangdongOpen2008	 149	 26	 IndonesianChampionship2010	 148	 27	 PhilippinesOpen2008	 147	 28	 Germany2010	 146	 29	 ShanghaiSummer2012	 146	 30	 HungarianOpen2009	 144	 31	 AsianChampionship2012	 141	 32	 ThailandOpen2009	 136	 33	 USNationals2009	 135	 34	 ShanghaiSummer2013	 134	 35	 MalaysianCubeOpen2010	 133	 36	 AsianChampionship2010	 129	 37	 HungarianOpen2008	 129	 38	 GermanOpen2011	 127	 39	 UkraineOpen2012	 127	 40	 BUAAOpen2010	 127	 41	 GermanOpen2010	 123	 42	 IranOpen2012	 123	 43	 MPEIOpen2011	 123	 44	 IndonesianOpen2011	 122	 45	 ShaastraCubeOpen2013	 122	 46	 France2012	 121	 47	 SESCSantos2011	 120	 48	 TaiwanSummer2012	 120	 49	 CanadianOpen2013	 119	 50	 DuanwuFestivalOpen2009	 119	 51	 TokyoOpen2006	 118	 52	 Euro2008	 117	 53	 CMIFiestaOpen2013	 116	 54	 TorontoOpenWinter2013	 116	 55	 GuangzhouCCSA2013	 116	 56	 KCAKoreaOpen2008	 115	 57	 PragyanOpen2011	 115	 58	 JakartaCeriaOpen2010	 112	 59	 Brasileiro2013	 112	 60	 TaiwanSummer2013	 112	 61	 HungarianOpen2011	 110	 62	 CampeonatoProfecia2012	 110	 63	 SingaporeOpen2009	 110	 64	 SESCSantos2012	 109	 65	 GermanOpen2012	 108	 66	 MNWOpen2012	 107	 67	 TorontoWinter2011	 107	 68	 HungarianOpen2012	 106	 69	 PragyanOpen2012	 106	 70	 30thAnniversaryMegaHouse2010	 105	 71	 USOpen2008	 104	 72	 CanadianOpen2011	 104	 73	 MunichOpen2010	 103	 74	 BeijingSpringOpen2009	 103	 75	 BangkokOpen2010	 103	 76	 Kuikuiltik2012	 102	 77	 GermanNationals2011	 102	 78	 HongKongOpen2009	 102	 79	 AachenSummer2012	 102	 80	 FrenchOpen2009	 102	 81	 HarbinOpen2009	 102	 82	 GuangdongOpen2010	 102	 83	 CaltechWinter2007	 102	 84	 SaoPauloOpen2013	 101	 85	 CanadianOpen2009	 101	 86	 ShanghaiWeisuoOpen2009	 101	 87	 TorontoFall2010	 100	 88	 TorontoWinter2010	 100	 89	 DJSpeedcubing2012	 100	 90	 RussiaOpen2011	 99	 91	 OficinaOpen2012	 99	 92	 Germany2009	 99	 93	 IranRubikup2012	 98	 94	 PrincetonFall2010	 98	 95	 ShenzhenSummerOpen2009	 97	 96	 TaiwanWinterOpen2009	 97	 97	 NanjingNormalUniveristy2013	 97	 98	 UkrainianOpen2013	 96	 99	 NanjingSpring2012	 96	 100	 JapanOpen2012	 95	



*Competitions with most DNFs:*


Spoiler




* #	** Competition	** DNFs	* 1	 WC2013	 1244	 2	 USNationals2012	 657	 3	 USNationals2010	 594	 4	 Euro2010	 575	 5	 WC2011	 549	 6	 USNationals2011	 544	 7	 Euro2012	 527	 8	 AachenOpen2011	 459	 9	 WC2009	 411	 10	 IndonesianOpen2011	 399	 11	 USNationals2009	 336	 12	 IndonesianChampionship2010	 291	 13	 Kuikuiltik2012	 289	 14	 JapanOpen2012	 279	 15	 WC2007	 270	 16	 AsianChampionship2010	 270	 17	 AachenOpen2010	 264	 18	 Euro2008	 263	 19	 IranOpen2011	 262	 20	 IndianCubeChallenge2013	 262	 21	 GermanOpen2010	 259	 22	 MPEIOpen2012	 258	 23	 MNWOpen2012	 257	 24	 AsianChampionship2012	 254	 25	 JakartaCeriaOpen2010	 251	 26	 HungarianOpen2011	 240	 27	 HungarianOpen2009	 239	 28	 PolishNationals2013	 238	 29	 DanishOpen2011	 237	 30	 GuangdongOpen2009	 236	 31	 HungarianOpen2008	 231	 32	 Brasileiro2013	 229	 33	 CologneOpen2010	 223	 34	 GermanNationals2011	 215	 35	 HefeiOpen2013	 213	 36	 MunichOpen2010	 211	 37	 CampeonatoProfecia2012	 211	 38	 SwedishChampionship2011	 207	 39	 IranOpen2012	 207	 40	 SESCSantos2012	 206	 41	 GermanOpen2011	 205	 42	 Germany2010	 204	 43	 SaoPauloOpen2013	 202	 44	 BeneluxOpen2010	 200	 45	 MITSpring2012	 198	 46	 UkraineOpen2012	 196	 47	 HongKongOpen2009	 195	 48	 USOpen2008	 194	 49	 AustrianOpen2012	 191	 50	 Borneo2012	 189	 51	 WarsawaOpen2012	 187	 52	 SemarangFunCube2011	 182	 53	 SpanishChampionship2011	 180	 54	 JakartaOpen2010	 178	 55	 ItalianChampionship2010	 178	 56	 JapanOpen2013	 177	 57	 CanadianOpen2013	 176	 58	 CzechOpen2011	 175	 59	 SwedishChampionship2012	 175	 60	 IndonesianChampionship2012	 175	 61	 EastBorneoOpen2011	 173	 62	 HungarianOpen2010	 172	 63	 HungarianOpen2012	 170	 64	 CubeCampKanazawa2012	 170	 65	 CzechOpen2012	 169	 66	 PolishNationals2012	 168	 67	 CzechOpen2010	 168	 68	 MalaysianCubeOpen2010	 168	 69	 BeijingWinter2012	 168	 70	 ChojniceOpen2013	 167	 71	 SwedishOpen2010	 166	 72	 IranRubikup2012	 166	 73	 CubeNRoll2010	 164	 74	 DusseldorfOpen2010	 163	 75	 PolishNationals2010	 163	 76	 PolishNationals2011	 162	 77	 GermanOpen2012	 161	 78	 DanishOpen2012	 159	 79	 SSCCOpen2011	 158	 80	 VargardaOpen2011	 158	 81	 BicentenarioOpen2010	 157	 82	 MPEIOpen2011	 156	 83	 CzechOpen2009	 155	 84	 BogorOpen2011	 155	 85	 JerseyShoreOpen2012	 155	 86	 AachenSummer2012	 154	 87	 WC2005	 153	 88	 BelgianOpen2010	 153	 89	 SaarlandOpen2012	 153	 90	 GranadaOpen2012	 153	 91	 GermanOpen2009	 152	 92	 CanadianOpen2011	 152	 93	 HangzhouOpen2011	 151	 94	 FranconiaOpen2013	 151	 95	 UkrainianOpen2013	 150	 96	 DanishOpen2010	 149	 97	 FrenchOpen2009	 148	 98	 SpanishChampionship2009	 148	 99	 PrincetonFall2010	 148	 100	 NorwegianChampionship2012	 148	



*Most DNFs per competitor in competitions:*


Spoiler




* #	** Competition	** DNFs	** # of Competitors	** DNFs/Competitor	* 1	 DanishOpen2011	 237	 52	 4.558	 2	 ItalianChampionship2010	 178	 40	 4.450	 3	 IndonesianChampionship2012	 175	 41	 4.268	 4	 GranadaOpen2012	 153	 36	 4.250	 5	 JawaTimur2013	 122	 30	 4.067	 6	 NaonedOpen2011	 56	 14	 4.000	 7	 MagicCubeDays2012	 95	 24	 3.958	 8	 PLG2Open2012	 67	 17	 3.941	 9	 BahiaInglesaSummer2010	 51	 13	 3.923	 10	 DanishOpen2012	 159	 41	 3.878	 11	 KendariOpen2011	 147	 38	 3.868	 12	 Borneo2012	 189	 49	 3.857	 13	 BristolOpen2009	 102	 27	 3.778	 14	 Celebes2012	 90	 24	 3.750	 15	 DanishSpecial2009	 52	 14	 3.714	 16	 AlaniaOpen2010	 103	 28	 3.679	 17	 BristolSpring2010	 116	 32	 3.625	 18	 CubeCampKanazawa2012	 170	 47	 3.617	 19	 EarthquakeOpen2011	 144	 40	 3.600	 20	 GuildfordSummerOpen2011	 133	 37	 3.595	 21	 BasauriOpen2011	 82	 23	 3.565	 22	 LOLSouthItalianOpen2010	 71	 20	 3.550	 23	 BreizhOpen2012	 78	 22	 3.545	 24	 SSCCOpen2011	 158	 45	 3.511	 25	 AlaniaOpen2011	 112	 32	 3.500	 26	 CzechOpen2013	 128	 37	 3.459	 27	 KediriOpen2013	 79	 23	 3.435	 28	 CzechOpen2010	 168	 49	 3.429	 29	 WasedaBrainChallenge2012	 96	 28	 3.429	 30	 CzechOpen2012	 169	 50	 3.380	 31	 CzechOpen2011	 175	 52	 3.365	 32	 LyonWinterOpen2012	 84	 25	 3.360	 33	 BicentenarioOpen2010	 157	 47	 3.340	 34	 MontpellierOpen2010	 110	 33	 3.333	 35	 OsloOpen2010	 80	 24	 3.333	 36	 BergshamraBlind2013	 33	 10	 3.300	 37	 MontpellierOpen2011	 135	 41	 3.293	 38	 VargardaOpen2011	 158	 48	 3.292	 39	 BeneluxOpen2010	 200	 61	 3.279	 40	 IndonesianOpen2011	 399	 122	 3.270	 41	 CastellonOpen2013	 62	 19	 3.263	 42	 Altbier2011	 127	 39	 3.256	 43	 MelbourneSummer2011	 133	 41	 3.244	 44	 NeptuneOpen2011	 106	 33	 3.212	 45	 HelsinkiOpen2011	 112	 35	 3.200	 46	 FuglsangparkOpen2009	 96	 30	 3.200	 47	 PhilippineOpen2011	 105	 33	 3.182	 48	 MilanBlindDay2011	 95	 30	 3.167	 49	 CastellonOpen2011	 107	 34	 3.147	 50	 BeijingAfterDark2011	 44	 14	 3.143	 51	 SemarangFunCube2011	 182	 58	 3.138	 52	 Bandungan2013	 47	 15	 3.133	 53	 BulacanOpen2009	 78	 25	 3.120	 54	 CampeonatoBlind2013	 53	 17	 3.118	 55	 NaonedOpen2010	 109	 35	 3.114	 56	 LyonOpen2011	 127	 41	 3.098	 57	 SwedishCubedays2010	 136	 44	 3.091	 58	 ItalianChampionship2011	 136	 44	 3.091	 59	 FredericiaOpen2011	 68	 22	 3.091	 60	 ItalianOpen2011	 95	 31	 3.065	 61	 ErfurtOpen2013	 79	 26	 3.038	 62	 MediolanumOpen2010	 97	 32	 3.031	 63	 AustralianNationals2011	 106	 35	 3.029	 64	 AustralianNationals2012	 123	 41	 3.000	 65	 BrusselsSummerOpen2008	 84	 28	 3.000	 66	 LyonSpringOpen2009	 81	 27	 3.000	 67	 Castelbelforte2011	 60	 20	 3.000	 68	 CyclopsOpen2011	 51	 17	 3.000	 69	 AustrianOpen2010	 139	 47	 2.957	 70	 KediriCubeBersemi2012	 56	 19	 2.947	 71	 RubikkuChamp2012	 100	 34	 2.941	 72	 JapanOpen2012	 279	 95	 2.937	 73	 BIHOpen2012	 67	 23	 2.913	 74	 CologneOpen2010	 223	 77	 2.896	 75	 HenrikLaverParty2010	 52	 18	 2.889	 76	 BarcelonaWinterOpen2012	 86	 30	 2.867	 77	 UberlandiaOpen2011	 63	 22	 2.864	 78	 AustrianOpen2012	 191	 67	 2.851	 79	 FunFastingDay2011	 108	 38	 2.842	 80	 Kuikuiltik2012	 289	 102	 2.833	 81	 LaMontagneOpen2012	 85	 30	 2.833	 82	 AustralianNationals2010	 110	 39	 2.821	 83	 CzechOpen2009	 155	 55	 2.818	 84	 BogorOpen2011	 155	 55	 2.818	 85	 Altbier2012	 107	 38	 2.816	 86	 OdenseOpen2010	 76	 27	 2.815	 87	 TriesteOpen2013	 45	 16	 2.813	 88	 SpanishChampionship2012	 142	 51	 2.784	 89	 KarlstadOpen2010	 103	 37	 2.784	 90	 DutchNationals2010	 144	 52	 2.769	 91	 MaculAutumn2012	 72	 26	 2.769	 92	 ChileOpen2010	 80	 29	 2.759	 93	 BasauriOpen2012	 88	 32	 2.750	 94	 BlindOpen2011	 68	 25	 2.720	 95	 EstonianOpen2011	 65	 24	 2.708	 96	 MalangCubeDay2012	 65	 24	 2.708	 97	 ItalianChampionship2012	 127	 47	 2.702	 98	 SwissOpen2009	 81	 30	 2.700	 99	 CubeNRoll2010	 164	 61	 2.689	 100	 SwedishChampionship2011	 207	 77	 2.688


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 26, 2013)

These stats are made out of personal interest following yet another failure to beat my 3x3 PB average

*Top 15 persons ranked by absolute difference between best and 10th best 3x3x3 average*


Spoiler




RankNameRange123456789101Sébastien Auroux0.2513.4513.4813.4813.5013.5313.5713.5813.6113.6213.702Takuya Furukawa (古河拓也)0.2912.2412.2412.3012.3312.3712.3712.4212.4412.4812.533Michał Pleskowicz0.338.658.748.748.758.808.888.898.908.968.984Daniel Sheppard0.3611.9011.9011.9011.9411.9912.1012.1412.1712.2212.265Kuo-Hao Wu (吳國豪)0.3911.2311.3511.5311.5411.5711.5711.5811.5911.6111.626Sinpei Araki (荒木慎平)0.4211.2511.2711.3511.3911.4511.4611.5211.5711.6411.676Nobuaki Suga (菅信昭)0.4211.5911.6411.6511.6911.7511.8211.8711.9511.9712.018Erik Akkersdijk0.459.319.339.369.399.469.549.559.579.629.769Pedro Santos Guimarães0.4611.1611.2511.3111.3811.4411.5311.5611.5811.5811.629Shelley Chang0.4615.1815.2015.2915.3015.4015.4115.4215.4515.5915.6411Tim Reynolds0.4811.8411.9111.9712.0112.0512.0612.0812.1812.1912.3211Zoé de Moffarts0.4816.9616.9717.0417.1117.1417.2817.3217.3217.4117.4411Andrew Ricci0.489.029.159.269.349.369.379.379.419.499.5014Sergey Ryabko0.498.778.828.898.928.978.989.029.069.099.2615Shuang Chen (陈霜)0.5010.9711.0311.0811.2411.2811.2911.3311.411.4111.47



*Top 15 persons ranked by proportion difference between best and 10th best 3x3x3 average*


Spoiler




RankNameProportion123456789101Sébastien Auroux1.01913.4513.4813.4813.5013.5313.5713.5813.6113.6213.702Takuya Furukawa (古河拓也)1.02412.2412.2412.312.3312.3712.3712.4212.4412.4812.533Zoé de Moffarts1.02816.9616.9717.0417.1117.1417.2817.3217.3217.4117.444Daniel Sheppard1.03011.9011.9011.9011.9411.9912.1012.1412.1712.2212.265Shelley Chang1.03015.1815.2015.2915.3015.4015.4115.4215.4515.5915.646Koen Heltzel1.03319.1319.1619.3919.4519.5219.5819.6319.6619.6819.767Kuo-Hao Wu (吳國豪)1.03511.2311.3511.5311.5411.5711.5711.5811.5911.6111.628Nobuaki Suga (菅信昭)1.03611.5911.6411.6511.6911.7511.8211.8711.9511.9712.019Yongfeng Hou (侯永锋)1.03717.7217.8117.8917.917.9518.0518.218.2618.3518.3710Sinpei Araki (荒木慎平)1.03711.2511.2711.3511.3911.4511.4611.5211.5711.6411.6711Michał Pleskowicz1.0388.658.748.748.758.808.888.898.908.968.9812Jonathan Papa1.03913.9714.0414.0514.1514.2714.314.4214.4714.4914.5213Jaap Scherphuis1.04034.6134.8334.8535.1935.2435.4135.6035.6535.8836.0114Tim Reynolds1.04111.8411.9111.9712.0112.0512.0612.0812.1812.1912.3215Rafael Werneck Cinoto1.04117.2517.3217.3717.5517.5917.7717.8217.8717.9017.96



Interesting that 5 people on each list are delegates 

*People who have tied their PB 3x3 average*


Spoiler




NameTimes tiedTimeDaniel Sheppard311.90Nurym Kudaibergen210.76Yang Li (李扬)210.83Piotr Kózka211.05Joël van Noort212.13Takuya Furukawa (古河拓也)212.24Rene Ralph Moneza212.56Nathapat Chawawiwat (ณัฐพัชร์ ชววิวรรธน์)213.50Kevin Chen214.09Thomas Pouget214.12David Calvo Vivas214.87Ryan Vall214.92Pierre Bouvier215.30Rodrigo Duhart Valdés215.70Roberto Henrique Borges Machado216.00Patrick Tran216.56Kåre Krig217.68Brian Searle220.70


----------



## Mikel (Aug 27, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> *People who have tied their PB 3x3 average*



Could someone do this for FMC single?


----------



## cubizh (Aug 27, 2013)

*Single sum of ranks where every competitor has finished at least one successful solve for every event: (29)*


Spoiler




* #	** Competitor's Name	** 222	** 333	** 333bf	** 333fm	** 333ft	** 333mbf	** 333oh	** 444	** 444bf	** 555	** 555bf	** 666	** 777	** clock	** minx	** pyram	** sq1	** Sum of singles	* 1	 Simon Westlund	 46	 72	 78	 29	 50	 31	 85	 21	 45	 37	 35	 50	 30	 68	 1	 51	 39	 768	 2	 Bence Barát	 136	 54	 17	 98	 129	 45	 112	 84	 43	 26	 76	 10	 3	 194	 56	 33	 16	 1132	 3	 Daniel Sheppard	 142	 256	 46	 19	 42	 6	 256	 136	 4	 142	 2	 57	 73	 8	 67	 40	 80	 1376	 4	 Cornelius Dieckmann	 72	 12	 51	 127	 301	 87	 30	 72	 70	 39	 73	 78	 152	 202	 272	 183	 217	 2038	 5	 Maarten Smit	 236	 96	 97	 98	 477	 58	 438	 154	 80	 182	 61	 83	 157	 5	 48	 149	 27	 2446	 6	 Jan Bentlage	 103	 811	 189	 29	 59	 44	 458	 296	 89	 386	 55	 137	 113	 31	 120	 121	 28	 3069	 7	 Timothy Sun	 122	 79	 79	 98	 32	 76	 638	 158	 35	 151	 25	 465	 395	 103	 334	 386	 118	 3294	 8	 Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)	 225	 356	 38	 197	 3	 379	 45	 109	 42	 213	 32	 136	 170	 254	 131	 914	 129	 3373	 9	 Sébastien Auroux	 161	 369	 205	 5	 103	 72	 358	 420	 50	 509	 80	 160	 145	 30	 533	 33	 230	 3463	 10	 Henrik Buus Aagaard	 122	 505	 257	 29	 4	 111	 210	 782	 76	 766	 82	 563	 716	 131	 390	 60	 93	 4897	 11	 Jakob Kogler	 328	 1193	 39	 29	 115	 13	 546	 278	 17	 430	 8	 99	 105	 355	 654	 148	 753	 5110	 12	 Jiawen Wu (吴嘉文)	 218	 705	 343	 232	 98	 399	 517	 499	 63	 523	 51	 367	 372	 150	 341	 386	 453	 5717	 13	 Corey Sakowski	 727	 678	 64	 499	 354	 24	 663	 443	 23	 628	 21	 394	 325	 366	 290	 176	 141	 5816	 14	 Yunqi Ouyang (欧阳韵奇)	 262	 995	 166	 73	 35	 357	 1443	 459	 142	 490	 69	 251	 214	 120	 470	 406	 155	 6107	 15	 Péter Trombitás	 179	 559	 224	 379	 230	 69	 746	 626	 55	 378	 72	 397	 356	 194	 1110	 2136	 361	 8071	 16	 Yan Xuan (宣炎)	 1544	 1573	 188	 159	 113	 356	 618	 1002	 57	 335	 46	 273	 308	 490	 585	 291	 273	 8211	 17	 Chunyu Zhang 2 (张春雨)	 1368	 1854	 412	 379	 378	 501	 388	 734	 39	 219	 29	 25	 66	 727	 475	 650	 135	 8379	 18	 Kai Jiptner	 996	 542	 29	 1465	 686	 15	 568	 598	 18	 892	 27	 787	 892	 317	 939	 653	 524	 9948	 19	 Hong Zhang (张宏)	 738	 970	 194	 197	 373	 252	 3783	 1407	 119	 659	 71	 299	 218	 725	 1202	 494	 183	 11884	 20	 Qirun Zhong (钟奇润)	 1650	 1909	 478	 612	 612	 186	 1263	 1449	 40	 545	 44	 357	 377	 851	 801	 1848	 92	 13114	 21	 François Courtès	 738	 4002	 49	 127	 351	 32	 2412	 1414	 36	 1372	 34	 550	 565	 407	 646	 319	 73	 13127	 22	 Anthony Hsu	 1274	 496	 379	 49	 53	 123	 936	 974	 126	 583	 75	 792	 468	 417	 467	 5050	 1392	 13654	 23	 Nikhil Mande	 977	 1616	 105	 127	 414	 26	 761	 1572	 54	 1592	 67	 1303	 1064	 1197	 1044	 978	 770	 13667	 24	 Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭)	 2910	 2813	 235	 1	 238	 81	 3396	 2513	 94	 993	 58	 746	 632	 513	 854	 847	 664	 17588	 25	 Jibo Zhao (赵吉波)	 2910	 2469	 504	 127	 442	 89	 2425	 895	 59	 275	 49	 179	 197	 1098	 616	 4298	 1023	 17655	 26	 Brandon Mikel	 1366	 1779  112	 1454	 419	 57	 2297	 1463	 53	 1665	 48	 1045	 875	 272	 2372	 2352	 868	 18497	 27	 Mike Hughey	 2543	 4659	 74	 127	 210	 29	 2584	 2722	 33	 1223	 11	 765	 550	 324	 864	 2322	 216	 19256	 28	 Nick Vu	 996	 5761	 253	 379	 348	 40	 3224	 2651	 116	 2189	 63	 1024	 865	 415	 1406	 2131	 687	 22548	 29	 Sanae Omyo	 3014	 4748	 542	 1018	 616	 67	 5420	 2982	 99	 1976	 86	 1179	 952	 466	 1692	 1443	 822	 27122	



*Average sum of ranks where every competitor has finished at least one average for every event: (112)*


Spoiler




* #	** Competitor's Name	** 222	** 333	** 333ft	** 333oh	** 444	** 555	** 666	** 777	** clock	** minx	** pyram	** sq1	** Sum of Avg Rank	* 1	 Yu Nakajima (中島悠)	 18	 22	 5	 21	 4	 3	 7	 8	 21	 16	 26	 18	 169	 2	 Dan Cohen	 11	 64	 178	 52	 10	 10	 10	 9	 55	 67	 55	 8	 529	 3	 Robert Yau	 10	 4	 101	 59	 28	 17	 14	 43	 168	 20	 124	 42	 630	 4	 Erik Akkersdijk	 36	 46	 19	 147	 15	 20	 17	 47	 91	 35	 50	 160	 683	 5	 Simon Westlund	 57	 68	 44	 192	 20	 55	 48	 27	 58	 2	 50	 79	 700	 6	 Milán Baticz	 23	 48	 184	 48	 34	 31	 20	 20	 76	 36	 85	 114	 719	 7	 John Brechon	 24	 109	 177	 78	 61	 35	 15	 10	 69	 28	 22	 111	 739	 8	 Louis Cormier	 62	 96	 14	 120	 17	 37	 40	 26	 96	 4	 34	 198	 744	 9	 Bence Barát	 24	 135	 147	 161	 45	 26	 8	 4	 225	 46	 148	 23	 992	 10	 Mats Valk	 6	 2	 240	 10	 3	 16	 19	 59	 223	 220	 214	 40	 1052	 11	 Antoine Cantin	 96	 98	 16	 3	 84	 117	 90	 132	 65	 52	 116	 284	 1153	 12	 Carlos Méndez García-Barroso	 11	 19	 288	 50	 94	 90	 117	 180	 28	 141	 98	 98	 1214	 13	 Evan Liu	 100	 226	 45	 322	 85	 84	 53	 38	 1	 143	 107	 158	 1362	 14	 Daniel Sheppard	 33	 460	 52	 208	 148	 97	 57	 106	 8	 75	 70	 49	 1363	 15	 Yu Sajima (佐島優)	 142	 27	 12	 158	 12	 34	 81	 295	 9	 129	 159	 473	 1531	 16	 Maarten Smit	 47	 128	 385	 343	 145	 154	 97	 153	 5	 56	 55	 58	 1626	 17	 Mitchell Lane	 162	 209	 174	 328	 73	 118	 34	 51	 184	 124	 91	 256	 1804	 18	 Christopher Olson	 2	 107	 220	 80	 182	 319	 73	 97	 196	 420	 154	 242	 2092	 19	 Michał Halczuk	 148	 213	 294	 270	 26	 9	 4	 3	 194	 64	 853	 14	 2092	 20	 Dániel Varga	 273	 299	 162	 174	 213	 103	 82	 80	 269	 225	 95	 174	 2149	 21	 David Woner	 183	 243	 210	 117	 110	 298	 218	 397	 23	 324	 69	 45	 2237	 22	 Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)	 3	 48	 225	 403	 74	 163	 261	 388	 182	 189	 77	 399	 2412	 23	 Kevin Costello III	 103	 44	 166	 35	 16	 113	 35	 11	 671	 216	 567	 584	 2561	 24	 Matic Omulec	 300	 343	 200	 527	 158	 120	 79	 130	 491	 12	 83	 129	 2572	 25	 Austin Reed	 35	 199	 256	 430	 141	 338	 208	 215	 162	 259	 127	 239	 2609	 26	 Zhiyang Chen (陈至扬)	 308	 312	 389	 194	 88	 194	 154	 199	 506	 79	 225	 38	 2686	 27	 Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทย์โยธิน)	 48	 13	 204	 47	 8	 6	 13	 15	 645	 434	 390	 988	 2811	 28	 Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)	 788	 204	 1	 19	 136	 161	 213	 136	 189	 100	 653	 220	 2820	 29	 Timothy Sun	 163	 114	 30	 463	 129	 159	 425	 363	 72	 309	 527	 100	 2854	 30	 Jan Bentlage	 130	 995	 55	 275	 267	 381	 166	 98	 100	 160	 166	 62	 2855	 31	 Thompson Clarke	 121	 37	 112	 92	 79	 566	 395	 474	 40	 148	 151	 705	 2920	 32	 Trevor Petersen	 179	 312	 251	 450	 401	 307	 155	 192	 442	 76	 32	 146	 2943	 33	 Edward Lin	 21	 51	 194	 36	 23	 74	 108	 148	 296	 1319	 233	 466	 2969	 34	 Michał Pleskowicz	 5	 17	 295	 1	 222	 261	 361	 509	 523	 669	 106	 77	 3046	 35	 Congbiao Jiang (蒋丛骉)	 363	 90	 196	 222	 115	 30	 5	 13	 603	 520	 845	 155	 3157	 36	 Fakhri Raihaan	 164	 199	 6	 758	 262	 250	 254	 329	 210	 396	 65	 479	 3372	 37	 Dmitry Kryuzban	 355	 418	 84	 1082	 454	 271	 60	 151	 26	 465	 10	 59	 3435	 38	 José Leonardo Chaparro Prieto	 202	 229	 414	 437	 331	 348	 120	 167	 476	 34	 505	 304	 3567	 39	 Sachio Iwasaki (岩崎幸生)	 376	 694	 15	 606	 651	 256	 138	 143	 70	 257	 210	 407	 3823	 40	 Balázs Bernát	 210	 270	 339	 296	 150	 70	 130	 99	 408	 394	 1141	 365	 3872	 41	 Nguyễn Ngọc Thịnh	 348	 127	 130	 316	 99	 109	 111	 250	 759	 112	 264	 1313	 3938	 42	 AJ Blair	 191	 828	 68	 537	 784	 431	 296	 288	 114	 117	 241	 67	 3962	 43	 Sébastien Auroux	 41	 1094	 124	 574	 420	 505	 253	 176	 19	 493	 39	 231	 3969	 44	 Jiawen Wu (吴嘉文)	 221	 472	 97	 404	 523	 378	 431  347	 170	 305	 246	 383	 3977	 45	 Akash Rupela	 416	 513	 139	 642	 471	 229	 132	 204	 430	 231	 417	 226	 4050	 46	 Teo Kai Xiang	 976	 88	 81	 143	 71	 180	 270	 409	 206	 268	 409	 960	 4061	 47	 Juan Juli Andika Chandra	 886	 1083	 135	 392	 490	 208	 140	 116	 66	 118	 187	 342	 4163	 48	 Alberto Pérez de Rada Fiol	 236	 570	 102	 588	 380	 375	 109	 91	 495	 746	 73	 405	 4170	 49	 Henrik Buus Aagaard	 83	 513	 9	 136	 540	 845	 560	 626	 154	 377	 243	 153	 4239	 50	 Corey Sakowski	 434	 722	 266	 452	 416	 647	 334	 340	 396	 275	 81	 123	 4486	 51	 Felix Lee	 161	 427	 71	 640	 364	 616	 513	 527	 342	 535	 20	 345	 4561	 52	 Takahiro Tomisawa (富沢隆広)	 363	 353	 89	 771	 226	 95	 102	 133	 574	 70	 1626	 233	 4635	 53	 Chris Wall	 909	 1507	 107	 618	 436	 176	 165	 52	 126	 6	 413	 194	 4709	 54	 Nobuaki Suga (菅信昭)	 715	 368	 250	 163	 232	 369	 452	 438	 541	 392	 270	 923	 5113	 55	 Alex Thielemier	 863	 651	 446	 634	 482	 242	 405	 315	 91	 815	 144	 119	 5207	 56	 Fernando Daniel Hernández Sánchez	 520	 955	 387	 799	 185	 450	 191	 423	 134	 230	 443	 535	 5252	 57	 Yunqi Ouyang (欧阳韵奇)	 671	 1087	 35	 1194	 405	 387	 227	 209	 143	 406	 449	 126	 5339	 58	 Niklas Spies	 332	 451	 320	 621	 608	 517	 493	 656	 81	 683	 45	 536	 5343	 59	 Rémi Esturoune	 186	 651	 98	 725	 589	 1063	 599	 816	 109	 214	 151	 157	 5358	 60	 Shu Kasuga (春日柊)	 487	 952	 54	 258	 866	 456	 243	 408	 401	 478	 514	 731	 5848	 61	 Walker Welch	 398	 1056	 171	 1051	 811	 471	 146	 107	 318	 435	 416	 508	 5888	 62	 Ernie Pulchny	 507	 861	 273	 1260	 714	 601	 136	 141	 240	 482	 425	 500	 6140	 63	 Ivan Zabrodin	 812	 1632	 245	 867	 311	 392	 197	 159	 160	 513	 302	 647	 6237	 64	 Daniel Gloppestad Bajer	 221	 197	 406	 124	 619	 620	 882	 781	 999	 61	 365	 1034	 6309	 65	 Janitra Ezra Putra	 1416	 587	 358	 712	 353	 451	 262	 338	 121	 364	 681	 702	 6345	 66	 Chunyu Zhang 2 (张春雨)	 1408	 1483	 319	 616	 604	 158	 67	 66	 582	 472	 636	 73	 6484	 67	 Yan Xuan (宣炎)	 655	 978	 96	 479	 794	 444	 223	 268	 472	 525	 1287	 283	 6504	 68	 Jiajun Li (李嘉俊)	 671	 605	 404	 340	 742	 774	 643	 465	 694	 833	 440	 316	 6927	 69	 Péter Trombitás	 216	 682	 198	 559	 591	 432	 313	 367	 245	 1009	 2061	 297	 6970	 70	 Alrimar Dias Rocha Sobrinho	 598	 1099	 377	 984	 669	 881	 478	 389	 77	 747	 130	 560	 6989	 71	 Chan Chun Hang (陳浚鏗)	 1092	 1988	 343	 1255	 856	 191	 288	 207	 452	 188	 349	 50	 7259	 72	 Zihao Wang (王子豪)	 153	 1164	 485	 514	 868	 841	 508	 494	 391	 488	 970	 406	 7282	 73	 Chen Kee Yen	 2311	 1515	 437	 964	 427	 337	 256	 272	 585	 27	 173	 298	 7602	 74	 Piotr Michał Padlewski	 744	 1025	 233	 167	 1763	 1476	 769	 831	 107	 573	 123	 5	 7816	 75	 Callum Hales-Jepp	 541	 1207	 40	 524	 1681	 955	 611	 418	 393	 194	 983	 607	 8154	 76	 Yusheng Liu (刘雨生)	 1901	 781	 293	 152	 288	 406	 250	 174	 1031	 325	 2048	 571	 8220	 77	 Yi Ren (任逸)	 1045	 1465	 390	 305	 1392	 958	 465	 410	 140	 770	 585	 354	 8279	 78	 Akihiro Ishida (石田朗大)	 2236	 1306	 122	 872	 407	 995	 617	 647	 34	 452	 228	 363	 8279	 79	 James Molloy	 1277	 2113	 255	 992	 707	 659	 282	 330	 24	 484	 835	 374	 8332	 80	 Takuma Shirahase (白波瀬拓磨)	 501	 939	 53	 1611	 912	 759	 604	 757	 204	 851	 472	 932	 8595	 81	 Fumiki Koseki (古関章記)	 1748	 2408	 158	 1622	 595	 409	 308	 302	 108	 575	 360	 133	 8726	 82	 Ivo Bakker	 828	 1132	 242	 1682	 734	 534	 462	 251	 188	 925	 1199	 695	 8872	 83	 Nguyễn Việt Hoàng	 1307	 2593	 28	 621	 1050	 541	 333	 287	 339	 881	 1197	 259	 9436	 84	 Holger Stadel Borum	 1164	 1608	 289	 1790	 653	 371	 444	 193	 417	 613	 1091	 1095	 9728	 85	 Hampus Hansson	 481	 1652	 131	 694	 1374	 1605	 762	 858	 90	 737	 799	 555	 9738	 86	 Hideki Niina (新名秀樹)	 1348	 1094	 199	 1748	 982	 851	 521	 512	 597	 439	 876	 956	 10123	 87	 Rodrigo Gómez Araya	 1327	 1559	 486	 2168	 518	 652	 757	 695	 742	 543	 110	 1147	 10704	 88	 Nora Christ	 1416	 987	 369	 2142	 1018	 794	 557	 432	 449	 506	 1163	 1174	 11007	 89	 Mihail Myshkin	 2431	 1715	 350	 697	 830	 400	 139	 79	 800	 587	 2080	 1260	 11368	 90	 Baiqiang Dong (董百强)	 1186	 1666	 474	 1562	 637	 525	 318	 377	 921	 1146	 2004	 650	 11466	 91	 Hong Zhang (张宏)	 1105	 1859	 301	 3841	 1270	 574	 299	 203	 636	 1088	 582	 227	 11985	 92	 Qirun Zhong (钟奇润)	 3032	 1666	 468	 1830	 1274	 852	 460	 492	 734	 731	 1240	 90	 12869	 93	 Boriss Benzerruki	 439	 1828	 477	 1669	 1237	 2335	 1011	 862	 588	 1486	 95	 951	 12978	 94	 Jibo Zhao (赵吉波)	 1416	 2187	 448	 1811	 808	 269	 346	 212	 843	 636	 4139	 768	 13883	 95	 Rafael Werneck Cinoto	 1531	 3417	 8	 1404	 2223	 1713	 821	 802	 481	 762	 667	 432	 14261	 96	 Jiawei Shou (寿佳伟)	 1122	 2950	 151	 1718	 2068	 1563	 844	 777	 388	 1069	 1337	 391	 14378	 97	 Shuai Liu (刘帅)	 3602	 1659	 313	 2802	 1405	 1236	 759	 608	 486	 519	 260	 817	 14466	 98	 François Courtès	 637	 4722	 281	 3122	 1803	 1367	 565	 525	 381	 620	 370	 83	 14476	 99	 Ole Nikolai Gjerset	 273	 2400	 366	 2685	 2350	 1802	 774	 818	 673	 915	 544	 1072	 14672	 100	 Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭)	 967	 3451	 219	 3070	 2223	 1171	 612	 578	 379	 943	 778	 450	 14841	 101	 Jia Zeng (曾嘉)	 1861	 2815	 371	 2833	 1002	 1102	 489	 597	 805	 909	 1669	 446	 14899	 102	 Kou Oobatake (大畠功)	 2155	 3306	 75	 1415	 2095	 1354	 875	 751	 287	 1113	 1821	 35	 15282	 103	 Gustavo Maysonnave Franck	 3190	 2616	 464	 3403	 1299	 289	 50	 18	 697	 1281	 1017	 1377	 15701	 104	 Konsta Jukka	 4418	 834	 401	 1112	 1919	 1267	 570	 515	 1030	 536	 2910	 843	 16355	 105	 Mantas Sidabras	 1991	 2565	 331	 490	 2684	 1995	 850	 824	 1095	 979	 2564	 1132	 17500	 106	 Mike Hughey	 2972	 5467	 169	 2916	 2706	 1241	 644	 471	 244	 955	 1514	 251	 19550	 107	 Fang Qin (秦方)	 3090	 3385	 134	 2334	 2747	 1310	 495	 473	 1101	 1253	 2762	 1267	 20351	 108	 Li Gao (高力)	 1748	 2978	 463	 3851	 2248	 1745	 889	 830	 1061	 1453	 3579	 778	 21623	 109	 Nick Vu	 3917	 4944	 351	 3185	 2813	 2183	 888	 735	 343	 1184	 1228	 727	 22498	 110	 Ryohei Yoshioka (吉岡亮平)	 3047	 7982	 284	 4280	 3277	 2148	 919	 770	 158	 1148	 739	 707	 25459	 111	 Xu Zhao (赵旭)	 3525	 5613	 454	 4782	 2639	 1444	 787	 868	 654	 1517	 2586	 720	 25589	 112	 Tommy Holm	 6830	 6073	 461	 3437	 3647	 2509	 999	 871	 832	 902	 2564	 1425	 30550


----------



## cubizh (Aug 27, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Could someone do this for FMC single?



*FMC Single Tied PBs at different competitions:*


Spoiler




* Name	** Tied PB	* Milán Baticz	 4	 Brandon Mikel	 3	 Vlad Bogdan Jianu	 3	 Marek Wójtowicz	 3	 Daiki Matsumoto (松本大輝)	 3	 Alexander Ooms	 3	 Joey Gouly	 3	 Frank Severinsen	 3	 Daniel Sheppard	 3	 Simon Brunner	 2	 Carson Penticuff	 2	 Ilham Fikriya Darmawan	 2	 Greg Austin	 2	 Mihai Isărescu	 2	 Louis Sarthou	 2	 Ivans Gorbunovs	 2	 Dániel Kui	 2	 Michał Burnicki	 2	 Daniel Borrajo Gutiérrez	 2	 Jake Holah	 2	 Jaume Casado Ruiz	 2	 Szabolcs-László Bordás	 2	 Gabriel Eduardo Núñez Serna	 2	 Balázs Kuthi	 2	 Tim Wong	 2	 Anton Goryachikh	 2	 Adam Lärkeryd	 2	 Steven Turner	 2	 Pablo Grasböck	 2	 Maksim Vorobyev	 2	 Viktor Kalmar	 2	 Marek Pepke	 2	 Rowan Kinneavy	 2	 Carlos Angosto Hernández	 2	 Hiroki Kanamori (金森広樹)	 2	 Takahiro Tomisawa (富沢隆広)	 2	 Javier París	 2	 Nobuaki Suga (菅信昭)	 2	 Simon Kalhofer	 2	 Oleg Gritsenko	 2	 Cendy Cahyo Rahmat	 2	 Julien Rochette	 2	 Muhammad Jihan Khalilurrahman	 2	 Alejandro Riveiro Rodríguez	 2	 Daniel Gloppestad Bajer	 2	 Forte Shinko	 2	 Viktor Björkholm	 2	 Jakub Kipa	 2	 Michał Robaczyk	 2	 Ardianto Satriawan	 2	 Kristian Muggerud	 2	 Benjamin Sintes	 2	 Manuel Guse	 2	 Rafael Werneck Cinoto	 2	 Marcin Jakubowski	 2	 François Courtès	 2	 Timo Ludwig	 2	 Jacco Krijnen	 2	 Bence Barát	 2	 Maarten Smit	 2	 Chester Lian	 2	 Justin Harder	 2	 Loïc Petit	 2	 Alexander Olleta del Molino	 2	 Jan Bentlage	 2	 David Woner	 2	 Marcel Peters	 2	 Michael Young	 2	 Erik Akkersdijk	 2


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 27, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Could someone do this for FMC single?


Apparently Cubizh is doing this at the same time, but we'll have the list twice just for fun. EDIT: His is very slightly different

*FM Single Tied PBs on different attempts*


Spoiler




RankNameTiesResult1Milán Baticz4281Brandon Mikel4693Daniel Sheppard3263Frank Severinsen3323Alexander Ooms3363Joey Gouly3363Julien Rochette3373Daiki Matsumoto (松本大輝)3403Marek Wójtowicz3403Vlad Bogdan Jianu34211Erik Akkersdijk22411David Woner22711Michael Young22711Marcel Peters22711Jan Bentlage22711Loïc Petit22811Alexander Olleta del Molino22811Jacco Krijnen23011Bence Barát23011Maarten Smit23011Justin Harder23011Chester Lian23011François Courtès23111Timo Ludwig23111Marcin Jakubowski23111Benjamin Sintes23311Rafael Werneck Cinoto23311Manuel Guse23311Michał Robaczyk23411Kristian Muggerud23411Ardianto Satriawan23411Viktor Björkholm23511Anthony Searle23511Jakub Kipa23511Daniel Gloppestad Bajer23611Forte Shinko23611Vincent Bruns23611Alejandro Riveiro Rodríguez23711Muhammad Jihan Khalilurrahman23711Oleg Gritsenko23811Simon Kalhofer23811Cendy Cahyo Rahmat23811Nobuaki Suga (菅信昭)23811Javier París23911Takahiro Tomisawa (富沢隆広)23911Marek Pepke24011Rowan Kinneavy24011Hiroki Kanamori (金森広樹)24011Fei Xue (薛非)24011Carlos Angosto Hernández24011Viktor Kalmar24111Kevin Guillaumond24111Pablo Grasböck24211Maksim Vorobyev24211Steven Turner24311Adam Lärkeryd24411Anton Goryachikh24411Gabriel Eduardo Núñez Serna24611Balázs Kuthi24611Tim Wong24611Fabian Common24611Daniel Borrajo Gutiérrez24711Jaume Casado Ruiz24711Jake Holah24711Szabolcs-László Bordás24711Linsong Qi (綦林松)24711Dániel Kui24811Michał Burnicki24811Hugo Lévy24911Ivans Gorbunovs24911Louis Sarthou25011Mihai Isărescu25111Greg Austin25211Yongfeng Hou (侯永锋)25311Ilham Fikriya Darmawan25311Carson Penticuff25511Simon Brunner256


----------



## Sebastien (Aug 27, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> These stats are made out of personal interest following yet another failure to beat my 3x3 PB average



*opens random statistic*
*totally astonished to see own name on top*

lol 

Thanks for bringing evidence that I'm the ultimative fail king for setting a good 3x3x3 average PB! 

All thanks to the 46° misalignment causing a fully counting +2 in my PB average.


----------



## cubizh (Aug 27, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> Apparently Cubizh is doing this at the same time, but we'll have the list twice just for fun


I did a slightly different table that shows tied pb's but at different competitions (going for the best in that comp only).
The main difference is Brandon Mikel that has 4 tied pb's but one of them was at the same comp.


----------



## cubizh (Aug 27, 2013)

I decided to make some statistics involving 3x3 and 4x4 averages, namely comparing them for the same person, and see how everyone is doing in these two events. This has been a lot of work, since it's hard to automatize correctly.

So for each competitor, I slotted them to the following average intervals, of 2.5 seconds:
*3x3 intervals:*


Spoiler




* 3x3	** Interval	* 1	 [0,7.5[	 2	 [7.5,10[	 3	 [10,12.5[	 4	 [12.5,15[	 5	 [15,17.5[	 6	 [17.5,20[	 7	 [20,22.5[	 8	 [22.5,25[	 9	 [25,27.5[	 10	 [27.5,30[	 11	 [30,32.5[	 12	 [32.5,35[	 13	 [35,37.5[	 14	 [37.5,40[	 15	 [40,42.5[	 16	 [42.5,45[	 17	 [45,47.5[	 18	 [47.5,50[	 19	 [50,52.5[	 20	 [52.5,55[	 21	 [55,57.5[	 22	 [57.5,60[	 23	 [60,62.5[	 24	 [62.5,65[	 25	 [65,67.5[	 26	 [67.5,70[	 27	 [70,72.5[	 28	 [72.5,75[	 29	 [75,77.5[	 30	 [77.5,inf[	




Did the same for 4x4, in the following intervals separated by 5 seconds each:
*4x4 intervals:*


Spoiler




* 4x4	*  1	 [0,30[	 2	 [30,35[	 3	 [35,40[	 4	 [40,45[	 5	 [45,50[	 6	 [50,55[	 7	 [55,60[	 8	 [60,65[	 9	 [65,70[	 10	 [70,75[	 11	 [75,80[	 12	 [80,85[	 13	 [85,90[	 14	 [90,95[	 15	 [95,100[	 16	 [100,105[	 17	 [105,110[	 18	 [110,115[	 19	 [115,120[	 20	 [120,125[	 21	 [125,130[	 22	 [130,135[	 23	 [135,140[	 24	 [140,145[	 25	 [145,150[	 26	 [150,155[	 27	 [155,160[	 28	 [160,165[	 29	 [165,170[	 30	 [170,175[	 31	 [175,180[	 32	 [180,185[	 33	 [185,190[	 34	 [190,195[	 35	 [195,200[	 36	 [200,205[	 37	 [205,210[	 38	 [210,215[	 39	 [215,220[	 40	 [220,inf[	




After cross-referencing all competitors I came up with this top30:

*Table:*


Spoiler




* Interval 3x3	** Interval 4x4	** Num of competitors	* [12.5,15[	 [55,60[	 199	 [12.5,15[	 [60,65[	 179	 [12.5,15[	 [65,70[	 167	 [15,17.5[	 [75,80[	 141	 [10,12.5[	 [50,55[	 139	 [15,17.5[	 [70,75[	 135	 [10,12.5[	 [45,50[	 133	 [15,17.5[	 [80,85[	 127	 [12.5,15[	 [50,55[	 119	 [12.5,15[	 [70,75[	 119	 [15,17.5[	 [65,70[	 114	 [15,17.5[	 [85,90[	 105	 [10,12.5[	 [55,60[	 99	 [15,17.5[	 [60,65[	 96	 [12.5,15[	 [75,80[	 95	 [17.5,20[	 [85,90[	 92	 [17.5,20[	 [80,85[	 88	 [17.5,20[	 [90,95[	 80	 [17.5,20[	 [75,80[	 78	 [17.5,20[	 [95,100[	 75	 [15,17.5[	 [90,95[	 69	 [17.5,20[	 [70,75[	 65	 [17.5,20[	 [100,105[	 64	 [10,12.5[	 [40,45[	 60	 [12.5,15[	 [80,85[	 59	 [20,22.5[	 [85,90[	 54	 [15,17.5[	 [95,100[	 53	 [15,17.5[	 [55,60[	 50	 [20,22.5[	 [100,105[	 50	 [20,22.5[	 [90,95[	 46	



How to read the previous table:


Spoiler



There are 199 competitors that average on 3x3 between 12.5 and 15 *and* at the same time between 55 and 60 seconds in 4x4.


I joined all this data into a bubble chart. The size of the bubbles is proportional to the number of competitors in each interval.
The axis of the chart refer to the previously stated 3x3(YY) and 4x4(XX) intervals.
*Chart:*


Spoiler


----------



## Pedro (Aug 27, 2013)

That's a cool bubble thing. 
Looks like I'm in the middle of a big bubble (x=7, y=3), but I feel slow on the 4x4 (11.16 x 57)


----------



## cubizh (Aug 27, 2013)

Only 112 people have completed all 12 averages. Let's see how many people have completed 11, 10, ...

*Number of completed averages:*


Spoiler




* Number of averages in events	** # of competitors	* 1	 9726	 2	 4574	 3	 2669	 4	 1602	 5	 1191	 6	 823	 7	 566	 8	 397	 9	 262	 10	 212	 11	 186	 12	 112	




Some events have very few averages from people. Here's what they are:
*Competitors with averages in events:*


Spoiler




* Event	** Competitors with averages	* 333	 21595	 222	 11381	 333oh	 6201	 444	 5424	 pyram	 5130	 555	 2935	 minx	 1558	 sq1	 1441	 clock	 1119	 666	 1032	 777	 882	 333ft	 490


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 27, 2013)

cubizh said:


> Only 112 people have completed all 12 averages. Let's see how many people have completed 11, 10, ...
> 
> *Number of completed averages:*
> 
> ...



Wow. Will you do percentage of people that have a single that have an average? So number of people with averages / number of people with singles. Shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## mycube (Aug 27, 2013)

how many people got a WR at their first comp?


----------



## Wassili (Aug 27, 2013)

mycube said:


> how many people got a WR at their first comp?



I'm guessing the ones in the early 2000's had a lot, so I think it would be more interesting to see more recent ones, something like 2007+? Or simply just a graphic with those WR's by year.


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 27, 2013)

mycube said:


> how many people got a WR at their first comp?


*All occurrences*


Spoiler




NameCompEventTypeMinh ThaiWC1982333SingleDan KnightsWC2003333SingleJess BondeWC2003333SingleMasayuki Akimoto (秋元正行)WC2003444SingleDavid WesleyWC2003555SingleDror VombergWC2003333bfSingleChris HardwickWC2003333ohSingleMirek GoljanWC2003333fmSingleGrant TregayWC2003minxSingleAndy BellenirWC2003pyramSingleLars VandenberghWC2003sq1SingleJaap ScherphuisWC2003clockSingleDror VombergWC2003444bfSingleJaap ScherphuisWC2003magicSingleJaap ScherphuisWC2003mmagicSingleDan KnightsWC2003333Average/MeanDavid WesleyWC2003444Average/MeanDavid WesleyWC2003555Average/MeanMasayuki Akimoto (秋元正行)WC2003555Average/MeanKåre KrigEuro2004333ftSingleMike GodfreyDutchOpen2004sq1SingleMicael HellbergSweden2004222SingleGunnar KrigSweden2004222Average/MeanWill ArnoldCaltechSpring2005333ftSingleYuki Hayashi (林祐樹)Kyoto2005444SingleYuki Hayashi (林祐樹)Kyoto2005444Average/MeanPiotr KózkaPolishOpen2005pyramAverage/MeanJeongMin Yu (유정민)KCRC2007333ohSingleJeongMin Yu (유정민)KCRC2007333Average/MeanMáté HorváthBelgianOpen2007mmagicSingleDanyang Chen (陈丹阳)BeijingOpen2007333bfSingleClaes HedinNorrkopingOpen2009666SingleClaes HedinNorrkopingOpen2009777SingleClaes HedinNorrkopingOpen2009666Average/MeanTang Yiu Chun (鄧耀俊)HongKongOpen2009magicAverage/MeanSameer MahmoodGuildfordOpen2013222Average/Mean




*Removed occurrences when in was the first time the event was held*


Spoiler




NameCompEventTypeDan KnightsWC2003333SingleJess BondeWC2003333SingleMasayuki Akimoto (秋元正行)WC2003555Average/MeanMike GodfreyDutchOpen2004sq1SingleWill ArnoldCaltechSpring2005333ftSingleYuki Hayashi (林祐樹)Kyoto2005444SingleYuki Hayashi (林祐樹)Kyoto2005444Average/MeanPiotr KózkaPolishOpen2005pyramAverage/MeanJeongMin Yu (유정민)KCRC2007333ohSingleJeongMin Yu (유정민)KCRC2007333Average/MeanMáté HorváthBelgianOpen2007mmagicSingleDanyang Chen (陈丹阳)BeijingOpen2007333bfSingleTang Yiu Chun (鄧耀俊)HongKongOpen2009magicAverage/MeanSameer MahmoodGuildfordOpen2013222Average/Mean


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 27, 2013)

Yu Jeong Min's 333 WR is arguably the most impressive out of all of them


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Aug 27, 2013)

cubizh said:


> *Single sum of ranks where every competitor has finished at least one successful solve for every event: (29)*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I like the Sum of Ranks idea for these. 

I remember seeing the list of people who have completed all single events and how long it took them.
From here -> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?39896-Lists-of-those-who-have-already-competed-in-all-the-WCA-events

Would it be possible for someone to do this for every competitor who has completed all averages and how long it took them?


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Aug 28, 2013)

Can anyone tell me the oldest person with a sub-10 avg (official)? What about oldest sub-9 avg?I think Ravi generated a list like this a couple years ago.


----------



## Kian (Aug 28, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> Yu Jeong Min's 333 WR is arguably the most impressive out of all of them



Yu Jeong Min's 333 WR is arguably the most impressive WR of all time. There are lots of contenders for that title, but man that blew us all away.


----------



## Lid (Aug 28, 2013)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> Can anyone tell me the oldest person with a sub-10 avg (official)? What about oldest sub-9 avg?I think Ravi generated a list like this a couple years ago.


According to the last Age vs. Speed, the oldest with a sub10 avg was Tomasz Żołnowski, 24.9y 9.78s avg. - sub9 Yu Nakajima 22.2y 8.94s.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 28, 2013)

Kian said:


> Yu Jeong Min's 333 WR is arguably the most impressive WR of all time. There are lots of contenders for that title, but man that blew us all away.



Totally. Easily shaving off 1.5 seconds from the previous record, even the worst of his seven attempts that competition was below the previous record. Unreal.

I also like Sameer's 2x2 average. It's not much faster (though it's the first sub-2 average), but it's the first time since 2009 that a first-timer managed to set a world record, and it's in a main event.


----------



## PranavCubes (Aug 28, 2013)

Who has the longest name in the WCA database?


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 28, 2013)

PranavCubes said:


> Who has the longest name in the WCA database?


Full name
62 characters: Mohammad Mahdi Emamian Tabarestani (محمدمهدی امامیان طبرستانی)

Without foreign characters
50 characters: Pablo Eduardo Nikolais Teixeira Bonifácio da Silva


----------



## Stefan (Aug 28, 2013)

That's rather "double full" than "full" name, only one version should count.

There are an awful lot of Brazilians among those with the longest names.


----------



## cubizh (Aug 28, 2013)

PranavCubes said:


> Who has the longest name in the WCA database?



I decided to post a top 20 just for lols.


Spoiler




* name	** countryId	** Num Chars	* Pablo Eduardo Nikolais Teixeira Bonifácio da Silva	 Brazil	 50	 Stanislaus Mahesworo Christandito Tandelilin	 Indonesia	 44	 Leonardho Justino dos Santos Braga de Lucena	 Brazil	 44	 Carlos Adriano Trindade de Albuquerque Filho	 Brazil	 44	 Muhammad Daniel Hakimi bin Mohammad Firdaus	 Malaysia	 43	 Velidi Venkata Jagan Mohana Murali Krishna	 India	 42	 Marcos Alberto Gonçalves dos Santos Filho	 Brazil	 41	 Jeferson Henrique Marques Dias dos Santos	 Brazil	 41	 Marcos Vinícius Vieira Takahashi da Silva	 Brazil	 41	 Péricles José Carvalho de Oliveira Júnior	 Brazil	 41	 Marcos Henrique de Paula Rosa Nascimento	 Brazil	 40	 Raphael Vasconcellos Ludovico de Almeida	 Brazil	 40	 Guilherme Henrique Alves Galhardo Silva	 Brazil	 39	 Vitor Manoel Teixeira de Moraes Almeida	 Brazil	 39	 Johannes Antonius Van Hezewyk Contreras	 Mexico	 39	 Marcus Vinicius Mota Pinheiro da Costa	 Brazil	 38	 Francisco Eduardo Martins Serra Espuny	 Brazil	 38	 Mohammad Harith Izzuddin Bin Mohd Naim	 Malaysia	 38	 Mohamed Haryz Izzudin Bin Mohamed Rafy	 Malaysia	 38	 Kaileygh Desirée Montes de Oca Aguirre	 Mexico	 38	



I understand people have absurdly long names in certain parts of the world (I have a somewhat long name as well), but I wonder why in Brazil it's more common for people to use the whole entire thing for something like WCA registration.
Maybe Pedro or Rafael could comment?


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 28, 2013)

Shortest name in the WCA database?


----------



## Username (Aug 28, 2013)

What about shortest names?


----------



## cubizh (Aug 28, 2013)

There are 58 people with 5 chars for name, but only two with 4:

```
2011ELKE01 : Elke
2012RUDY01 : Rudy
```

EDIT: Both from Indonesia.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 28, 2013)

cubizh said:


> I wonder why in Brazil it's more common for people to use the whole entire thing for something like WCA registration.



Probably compensating for something.


----------



## Evan Liu (Aug 28, 2013)

Evan Liu said:


> Yes, and they had to settle for a 9-character ID.
> http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011EDO01


There used to be a competitor with a 3-character name (Edo), and his WCA ID was thus only 9 characters, as you can see in my old post. However, it appears that his last name was added on at some point, and he's now known as "Edo Lim": https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011LIME02


----------



## Pedro (Aug 28, 2013)

cubizh said:


> I decided to post a top 20 just for lols.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



People usually have big names here because kids will "inherit" all of their parents' family names.
For example
Girl named A B C marries guy named D E F (A and D being the names, like John or Pedro).
Then they have a kid and name him Z B C E F.
(That's not always the case. I'm not naming my kids that way...)
Also, double names are common here (like Marcus Vinicius, João Paulo) and those are not always short.

Some people opted for using a shorter version of their name in the past, but we're used to putting the full name in legal stuff, school stuff and whatever, so it's a habit that probably works with registering for a competition too.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 28, 2013)

cubizh said:


> There are 58 people with 5 chars for name, but only two with 4:
> 
> ```
> 2011ELKE01 : Elke
> ...



There are three Li Li. Remember from first page.


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 31, 2013)

*UK Podiums*

As requested by MLSTRM and RobertY
*Best UK podiums*
_Taking the first 3 UK people from all UK comps_


Spoiler




*Event**Competition**Sum**1st**2nd**3rd*2x2x2Weston-super-Mare 20129.50Daniel Sheppard - 2.64Thom Barlow - 3.12Robert Yau - 3.743x3x3Cambridge Open 201328.21Alexander Lau - 7.68Simon Crawford - 10.26Breandan Vallance - 10.274x4x4Guildford Open 20132:14.61Robert Yau - 40.04Breandan Vallance - 46.08Thom Barlow - 48.495x5x5Guildford Open 20133:39.28Breandan Vallance - 1:05.73Robert Yau - 1:10.41Daniel Sheppard - 1:23.146x6x6Guildford Open 20137:50.07Robert Yau - 2:23.09Breandan Vallance - 2:42.65Daniel Sheppard - 2:44.337x7x7Guildford Open 201312:47.69Robert Yau - 4:04.46Chris Wall - 4:08.20Daniel Sheppard - 4:35.033bldCambridge Open 20132:38.02Oliver Frost - 39.68Alexander Lau - 53.54Matthew Sheerin - 64.80FMWeston-super-Mare 201280Robert Yau - 26Daniel Sheppard - 27Thom Barlow - 27FeetNottingham Open 20133:41.35Callum Hales-Jepp - 1:01.08Daniel Sheppard - 1:07.81Robert Yau - 1:32.46OHGuildford Open 201353.06Robert Yau - 16.26Alexander Lau - 16.50Daniel Sheppard - 20.30ClockNottingham Open 201328.53Daniel Sheppard - 7.88Ryan Jones - 9.88James Molloy - 10.77MegaminxGuildford Open 20133:15.00Chris Wall - 55.52Robert Yau - 1:00.05Daniel Sheppard - 1:19.43PyraminxNottingham Open 201317.06Luke Hubbard - 5.07Daniel Sheppard - 5.45Robert Yau - 6.54Square-1Guildford Summer Open 20111:01.45Simon Crawford - 13.90Robert Yau - 20.26Daniel Sheppard - 27.294bldCambridge Open 201317:15.43Oliver Frost - 3:18.56Matthew Sheerin - 5:36.56Callum Hales-Jepp - 8:20.315bldNo Podiums yetMultibldNottingham Open 201325/36 2:17:12Oliver Frost - 14/21 50:00Billy Jeffs - 6/8 46:20Callum Hales-Jepp - 5/7 40:52

And just for fun, number of appearances

*Name**Count*Robert Yau11Daniel Sheppard11Breandan Vallance4Alexander Lau3Oliver Frost3Thom Barlow3Callum Hales-Jepp3Chris Wall2Simon Crawford2Matthew Sheerin2Luke Hubbard1Ryan Jones1Billy Jeffs1James Molloy1


*Competition**Count*Guildford Open 20136Nottingham Open 20134Cambridge Open 20133Weston-super-Mare 20122Guildford Summer Open 20111


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 31, 2013)

No 5BLD podium yet? Even more pressure for everyone to fail less ...

Wait, does having Alex in podiums not count as a 5BLD podium then?


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 31, 2013)

cubizh said:


> *Single sum of ranks where every competitor has finished at least one successful solve for every event: (29)*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



It amazes me that Yu Nakajima is still number 1 on the averages list - and by an incredible margin. Congratulations Nakajima. :tu



kinch2002 said:


> Apparently Cubizh is doing this at the same time, but we'll have the list twice just for fun. EDIT: His is very slightly different
> 
> *FM Single Tied PBs on different attempts*
> 
> ...



Why do I feel like Brandon Mikel did that deliberately?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 31, 2013)

RCTACameron said:


> It amazes me that Yu Nakajima is still number 1 on the averages list - and by an incredible margin. Congratulations Nakajima. :tu
> 
> Why do I feel like Brandon Mikel did that deliberately?



Cause Mikel does. He does like R U U' R' and stuff like that.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 31, 2013)

Can someone do top 20 of people breaking most nr in 2 years


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Aug 31, 2013)

RCTACameron said:


> Why do I feel like Brandon Mikel did that deliberately?





TheNextFeliks said:


> Cause Mikel does. He does like R U U' R' and stuff like that.



Those are 100% real FMC attempts. He just can't seem to get anything under 69.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 1, 2013)

TheDubDubJr said:


> Those are 100% real FMC attempts. He just can't seem to get anything under 69.



Go ask him. I asked at him at one of his comps. He intentionally gets 69.


----------



## uvafan (Sep 1, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Go ask him. I asked at him at one of his comps. He intentionally gets 69.



No, really? 

Sorry, normally when I see a post like this I smile and let someone else point out the blatant obviousness that someone is making a fool of themselves, but this time I felt like doing it myself.


----------



## TMOY (Sep 1, 2013)

Reminds me of:

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007LEMO01#333fm

Look at the oldest results. Note that she was actually trying to get 42 from the start


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 1, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> As requested by MLSTRM and RobertY
> *Best UK podiums*
> _Taking the first 3 UK people from all UK comps_
> 
> ...



Pretty sure we can get sub-25 clock podium at Cuthberts.


----------



## Pro94 (Sep 2, 2013)

Can someone update this stat? I find it interesting but it's over 2 years old. http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...request-Thread&p=550465&viewfull=1#post550465

If you can do that for other events would be great


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 2, 2013)

ryanj92 said:


> Pretty sure we can get sub-25 clock podium at Cuthberts.



Well I'm pretty sure we all average around 8 so yes, we can!


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 2, 2013)

2012WANG55 is a WCA ID.

What WCA ID has the highest number at the end?


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 2, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> 2012WANG55 is a WCA ID.
> 
> What WCA ID has the highest number at the end?



2010WANG80


----------



## TDM (Sep 2, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 2010WANG80


Nope.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 2, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 2010WANG80



You can search for IDs now:
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/persons.php?eventId=&regionId=&pattern=85&search=1


----------



## cubernya (Sep 2, 2013)

Stefan said:


> You can search for IDs now:
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/persons.php?eventId=®ionId=&pattern=85&search=1



I noticed that. I like that feature


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 4, 2013)

*Country Sum of Ranks*

It was time for an update so here goes:
_Notes: WCA Export 26/08/2013
The ranks in brackets are the previous ranking from when I last updated in April_

*Country Sum of Singles*


Spoiler




*Rank**Country**Total**333**444**555**222**333bf**333oh**333fm**333ft**minx**pyram**sq1**clock**666**777**444bf**555bf**333mbf**1 (2)**USA**142*67251114731711721310117*2 (1)**Poland**153*526711121911163419247151*3 (3)**Hungary**259*20312687410326221617101112*3 (4)**Japan**259*413414384132056888423249*5 (5)**China**280*27410587911291966114213712*6 (7)**United Kingdom**299*32983023619421240581846226*7 (6)**Germany**324*12223122624259102828123212181410*8 (14)**Canada**456*3425314222249165584551421892023*9 (9)**Indonesia**483*121040791227291496523813527911*10 (8)**Netherlands**525*13125971572343391051650806158*11 (13)**Russia**617*16176939141119771552520463558358*12 (19)**Australia**624*21141051272771720627935533*13 (10)**Italy**627*16617121149901313831119492163118*14 (11)**Thailand**662*6169163539810283638713141979046*15 (12)**Sweden**666*722137466179294712717695030313316*16 (16)**France**760*46797339275278863418537120363432*17 (15)**Brazil**801*342412218534898252736332816236534*18 (17)**Spain**930*4959588201192973943064433551058743*19 (18)**Korea**1026*61567916046119410324267619790192*20 (20)**Malaysia**1225*663829209301629828561099100262012215*21 (21)**Taiwan**1248*1135141154543127242230221514326868311*22 (24)**Austria**1288*78135132328395629115186447164202517813*23 (22)**Finland**1455*69180572052535117701961502201217156180*24 (26)**Philippines**1685*12405651474454943157946661021199090236*25 (25)**Norway**1723*3864311425423733058792131782081861689088*26 (23)**Denmark**1858*2901652531222571929431931321221854923111*27 (27)**Ukraine**2069*74656315715977232106186201118401261341619080*28 (32)**India**2304*14130231272105104127100975195316146189546726*29 (28)**Mexico**2401*315114177602633791376114222656217380112437*30 (36)**Colombia**2867*35690108309541162271973272168601111401979063*31 (30)**Chile**2938*214249615106613227165505117117120423219790114*32 (31)**Slovenia**3104*871639230977021515916687971122693619790471*33 (29)**Hong Kong**3206*29230414551031312711202763751494455919790163*34 (33)**Vietnam**3594*90961197214215195739105222532069823819790719*35 (35)**Peru**4712*49343942342388113499434202482252694293051979035*36 (34)**New Zealand**4800*420606169471237329437179292306111754711519790719*37 (37)**Belgium**4807*572454343136459658366299746718232925119790231*38 (38)**Switzerland**5062*64353243945538156229732140561591521702551979070*39 (39)**Singapore**6454*15011428339659620714679335472020219426440819790719*40 (44)**Ireland**7047*18455059828313543254967051164114310913111911979048*41 (42)**Iran**7698*1554493652449827114455618417752201470137319790719*42 (41)**Kazakhstan**7741*124129526719147122717322504373391442677319790719*43 (40)**Romania**7798*658398249316391432197620835418269113728358919790719*44 (45)**South Africa**7997*875108344227484757823245371986219422930936919790244*45 (47)**Latvia**8417*12465246135844207795494025511410937389122519790301*46 (50)**Czech Republic**8420*15081015118361152810492895491013194453737115737176*47 (43)**Belarus**8686*735961400267105518337917879799442961160048419790326*48 (46)**Iceland**11359*623522413137116272941596055641006579640113481619790719*49 (48)**Argentina**11690*826610111377655166888973298561122178973168719090717*50 (49)**Estonia**12097*5151738169335569665598295130320135814421236106217090190*51 (51)**Portugal**12394*9451079127616887118993792821295683496821203100819790603*52 (59)**Turkey**13326*943268726936143214499577321185861320440629121719790719*53 (52)**Macau**13931*2491762231371582162414677323483677587144234451519790307*54 (56)**Lithuania**14135*20741750117529496540484314110681304728136646055719790719*55 (53)**Serbia**14638*17141254639738156174972373214381254618396147075919790711*56 (54)**Croatia**15135*11831509146612761914118378373254850817758658458219790719*57 (60)**Greece**15157*92948752641419149631158732780294177513361470137319790719*58 (58)**Slovakia**16211*88261711761018110710551158732356229317757141425111819790498*59 (57)**Israel**16665*14001317878573447213511177321040226512951681470110310290533*60 (62)**Nigeria**16700*356506575343191471814677322492531177514421470137319790719*61 (61)**Bulgaria**23207*1466242923812196191424931467732249218811764241470137319790719*62 (71)**Venezuela**24597*312016821417429919141509106573283926211775109789972619790615*63 (76)**Georgia**24852*41139345038971914535146773224925495177514421470137319790719*64 (65)**Jordan**25385*122921721384271712862170146773224922670177514421470137319790719*64 (66)**Armenia**25385*12462471348211541914103378373224923012177514421470137319790719*66 (67)**Mongolia**27576*247310963585117419144183146767724921449177514421470137319790719*67 (63)**Aruba**28068*34733681260836301914275012886711273117910829591181137319790719*68 (68)**Luxembourg**37126*464437632596301719145742146773219074469171014421344137319790719*69 (70)**Pakistan**39939*22273633235766651914735714677322492549511151442112791019790719*70 (69)**Afghanistan**40403*364556174529578819143441146773224923712177514421470137319790719*71 (74)**Moldova**45230*417559474365423819147357146773224925495177514421470135519790719*72 (72)**Egypt**45888*786437883136850919143657123573224925495177514421470137319790719*73 (82)**Sri Lanka**46623*324977434529457919147357146773224925495177514421470137319790719*74 (73)**Cote d_Ivoire**49538*2926774345291204314303615146773224925495177514421470137319790719*75 (-)**Albania**49909*878477434529233019147357146773224925495177514421470137319790719*76 (81)**Lebanon**55058*867773434529842219146921146773224925495177514421470137319790719*77 (75)**Costa Rica**55119*823677434529808819147357146773224925495177514421470137319790719*78 (77)**El Salvador**57091*7431774345291204319146179146773224925495177514421470137319790719*79 (78)**Bosnia and Herzegovina**57870*10191572637771204319147357146773224925495138514421470137319790719*80 (79)**Dominican Republic**59064*8226774345291204319147357146773224925495177514421470137319790719*81 (80)**Puerto Rico**59454*10586649445291204319146636146773224925495177514421470137319790719*82 (83)**Bangladesh**64743*13905774345291204319147357146773224925495177514421470137319790719*83 (84)**Bolivia**65853*15015774345291204319147357146773224925495177514421470137319790719*84 (85)**Mauritius**68073*17235774345291204319147357146773224925495177514421470137319790719*85 (86)**Saudi Arabia**68461*17623774345291204319147357146773224925495177514421470137319790719*86 (94)**Cyprus**68495*1985377434529990219147357146773224925440177514421470137319790719*87 (87)**Algeria**68879*18041774345291204319147357146773224925495177514421470137319790719*88 (90)**Tunisia**69197*18359774345291204319147357146773224925495177514421470137319790719*89 (92)**United Arab Emirates**69415*18577774345291204319147357146773224925495177514421470137319790719*90 (89)**Morocco**69654*20199774345291066019147357146773224925495177514421470137319790719*91 (88)**Trinidad and Tobago**69709*18871774345291204319147357146773224925495177514421470137319790719*92 (91)**Azerbaijan**73218*22380774345291204319147357146773224925495177514421470137319790719*93 (93)**Cuba**74143*23305774345291204319147357146773224925495177514421470137319790719



*Country Sum of Averages*


Spoiler




*Rank**Country**Total**333**444**555**222**333oh**333ft**minx**pyram**sq1**clock**666**777**1 (2)**USA**73*71022430734112*2 (1)**Japan**96*643185116415978*3 (3)**China**107*10611382915121633*4 (4)**Poland**122*1726951724751344*5 (9)**United Kingdom**203*328513140621281444*6 (6)**Thailand**222*9862761323782041315*7 (8)**Korea**234*597419412353122266*8 (5)**Hungary**237*48342623182119232581*9 (11)**Canada**244*301723163144347403917*10 (7)**Netherlands**251*23166101935504051748*11 (10)**Germany**274*41731335521862103012*12 (13)**Indonesia**379*4314125326439239310539*13 (12)**Brazil**426*4059897153511333475019*14 (14)**Russia**481*211845816841231059262843*15 (19)**Australia**483*1214221210674613125*16 (16)**Taiwan**499*372784424342920526171632*17 (22)**France**521*2340633858984961923887*18 (15)**Sweden**539*68205557974423725584828*19 (21)**Philippines**611*132246138143317165633116107*20 (18)**Spain**635*193280115095111546373776*21 (17)**Italy**640*155255860821887881225129*22 (20)**Malaysia**802*60232250912442712528712734*23 (24)**Ukraine**1152*3539791217412511810113939134148*24 (23)**Norway**1237*20584476203761184186250145156*25 (24)**Finland**1443*2072585717172101351212381391124*26 (26)**Austria**1454*281301382311824911340471162216*27 (28)**Slovenia**1497*17615811811429420012831291126635*28 (30)**Colombia**1548*22994126202238133144617745106138*29 (29)**Vietnam**1688*12710073791872811252259339107225*30 (31)**Denmark**1734*23819237283136951153156195194*31 (27)**Hong Kong**1828*14714346111224100303495045244132*32 (36)**India**1954*214366229829977926491303132205*33 (33)**Chile**2320*31037647021076734268107150193245*34 (32)**Singapore**2494*887118021614381268409151207270410*35 (34)**Mexico**2626*24716117132269693737911484191395*36 (35)**New Zealand**2974*441769123601511823664588115277114*37 (37)**Peru**3459*383388367148252405171109186280398372*38 (39)**Kazakhstan**3831*202217137639249119654828711225570*39 (38)**Belgium**4395*52562130570874049110810098158317224*40 (40)**Iran**4614*9111714515671434901814421671034885*41 (41)**Romania**5332*5053251861753144917345111881076201626*42 (46)**Latvia**5371*71350443843933244155395951588125192*43 (42)**Switzerland**5509*9394724583001283491137237556139263234*44 (44)**Ireland**5593*24756438119142149151517510501122251185*45 (45)**South Africa**6505*8411035559609527491705577195157429380*46 (43)**Belarus**7643*1554775548351712131672926378498603495*47 (56)**Czech Republic**7702*116195112408869363235915925098478396*48 (50)**Argentina**9106*12415188947361835491971198282613668659*49 (59)**Greece**9391*6727495224391023491665347144211221034885*50 (47)**Iceland**9455*57065949414644934914961694586917915676*51 (48)**Macau**9836*161301150803141749130133136751122553549*52 (57)**Turkey**10138*105190180296713534919945441184331635885*53 (49)**Croatia**10218*8481404130413081318491569325144279641489*54 (51)**Estonia**10267*28920111543273584231115118410591122968852*55 (54)**Lithuania**10287*1806168612666024901509796456491085460469*56 (62)**Nigeria**10617*23136071418383449115591762144211221034885*57 (53)**Serbia**11429*99097111105411766491155911335494001034885*58 (55)**Portugal**11738*13381384139775622172371431652887061034885*59 (58)**Israel**11758*807109810463761539491919190814422131034885*60 (60)**Slovakia**13369*130050899318871032491357278314426571034885*61 (78)**Georgia**14847*307410301175140949115595136144211221034885*62 (61)**Bulgaria**16570*1195241623131713341849115592799083591034885*63 (63)**Jordan**17650*1183200316751288178749115593181144211221034885*64 (65)**Armenia**17683*130024732642618113849115592979144211221034885*65 (71)**Venezuela**19163*30661556134834461647491791293214421031780633*66 (69)**Mongolia**20543*2567101629392007400549115591476144211221034885*67 (64)**Aruba**21477*454333192217203623804911048125114428311034885*68 (68)**Luxembourg**27296*424735992244141753784911377409714421122997885*69 (67)**Afghanistan**29397*5060472229394913266649115592564144211221034885*70 (70)**Pakistan**30362*208833842939481962064911559513684511221034739*71 (72)**Moldova**33684*3318542929394123620649115595136144211221034885*72 (80)**Sri Lanka**37412*5190542929395979620649115595136144211221034885*73 (-)**Albania**38123*7530542929394350620649115595136144211221034885*74 (73)**Egypt**38507*7881365029398685368349115595136144211221034885*75 (74)**Cote d_Ivoire**39811*46785429293911386371049115595136144211221034885*76 (75)**Costa Rica**39831*7399542929396189620649115595136144211221034885*77 (82)**Lebanon**44217*9845542929398129620649115595136144211221034885*78 (76)**El Salvador**45257*79555429293911386587949115595136144211221034885*79 (77)**Dominican Republic**45923*82945429293911386620649115595136144211221034885*80 (79)**Puerto Rico**46273*90435030293911386620649115595136144211221034885*81 (81)**Bosnia and Herzegovina**47265*107334577275011386620649115595136138611221034885*82 (83)**Bolivia**51882*142535429293911386620649115595136144211221034885*83 (84)**Mauritius**53419*157905429293911386620649115595136144211221034885*84 (85)**Algeria**53646*160175429293911386620649115595136144211221034885*85 (86)**Bangladesh**53729*161005429293911386620649115595136144211221034885*86 (89)**Morocco**54331*18470542929399618620649115595136144211221034885*87 (91)**Tunisia**54498*168695429293911386620649115595136144211221034885*88 (87)**Saudi Arabia**55157*175285429293911386620649115595136144211221034885*89 (92)**United Arab Emirates**55557*179285429293911386620649115595136144211221034885*90 (88)**Trinidad and Tobago**55590*179615429293911386620649115595136144211221034885*91 (-)**Cyprus**55958*185255429293911190620649115595136144211221034885*92 (90)**Azerbaijan**58258*206295429293911386620649115595136144211221034885*93 (93)**Cuba**59119*214905429293911386620649115595136144211221034885


----------



## pjk (Sep 5, 2013)

It would be cool to show "Highest Past Rank" for each competitors events in their WCA profile. So the former #11 in 2x2 could now be #950, but we currently don't know. Is this info available in the database? If so, could it be made public on the WCA profiles page? It would be nice to have some ranking history instead of just current ranking and past results.


----------



## cubizh (Sep 7, 2013)

Pro94 said:


> Can someone update this stat? I find it interesting but it's over 2 years old. http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...request-Thread&p=550465&viewfull=1#post550465
> 
> If you can do that for other events would be great





Spoiler: 2x2 Cube




* #	** personName	** personCountryId	** competitionId	** value1	** value2	** value3	** value4	** value5	** SingleRecord	** AverageRecord	* 1	 Sei Sugama (洲鎌星)	 Japan	 JapanContestSpring2013	* 1.90	* 4.71	 3.77	 6.02	 7.46	   2	 Ronnel Datlag	 USA	 USNationals2010	* 2.09	* 6.00	 5.84	 11.46	 5.33	   3	 Alexey Oblaukhov	 Russia	 RussiaOpen2011	* 2.27	* 6.55	 5.56	 3.63	 2.88	   4	 Piotr Tomczyk	 Poland	 PolishOpen2009	* 2.33	* 8.53	 7.75	 DNF	 5.50	   5	 Tao Yu (喻韬)	 China	 IrishOpen2012	* 2.34	* 2.66	 3.61	 3.65	 3.27	   6	 Patrick Hetco	 Germany	 MunichOpen2011	* 2.36	* 4.65	 5.27	 5.25	 5.78	   7	 Andrew Kang	 USA	 USNationals2010	* 2.59	* 8.34	 5.09	 5.78	 8.97	   8	 Yi Hou (侯夷)	 China	 GuangzhouSummerVacation2011	* 2.61	* 5.18	 5.77	 5.69	 7.50	   9	 Jakob Glas	 Austria	 MunichOpen2011	* 2.63	* 7.61	 4.44	 9.40	 7.83	   10	 Jin Zhuo (卓金)	 China	 ChinaTourismDay2012	* 2.66	* 5.36	 DNF	 6.50	 5.38	   11	 Yinqin Li (李尹钦)	 China	 ShanghaiSummer2012	* 2.69	* 4.08	 4.58	 3.15	 3.13	   12	 Simon Blanchard	 France	 FlipOpen2013	* 2.80	* 9.41	 9.21	 9.41	 6.86	   13	 Ahmad Fauzi Wibowo	 Indonesia	 SemarangFunCube2011	* 2.86	* 5.33	 5.22	 5.02	 6.33	   14	 Davide Murciano	 Italy	 BeneventumOpen2012	* 2.97	* 6.05	 4.81	 13.03	 4.72	   15	 Juncheng Li (李俊成)	 China	 ChongqingOpen2013	* 2.97	* 4.73	 DNF	 4.95	 9.08	   16	 Chi-Lun Hong (洪啟倫)	 Taiwan	 TaiwanWinterOpen2010	* 3.00	* 14.97	 7.97	 13.50	 7.03	   17	 Yuanji Jiang (蒋元吉)	 China	 BeijingSummer2013	* 3.00	* 7.81	 3.03	 6.33	 6.31	   18	 John Alvin Enalisan	 Philippines	 ArtCapitalOpen2013	* 3.02	* 6.03	 3.20	 6.07	 6.38	   19	 Linus Fresz	 Germany	 MunichOpen2011	* 3.09	* 6.86	 6.00	 6.11	 6.31	   20	 Peerawich Hiranpaphakorn (พีรวิชญ์ พิรัญปภากร)	 Thailand	 ThailandOpen2010	* 3.11	* 5.52	 DNF	 4.36	 5.83	   21	 Soheil Rahsaz (سهیل راهساز)	 Iran	 IranSummerCube2013	* 3.15	* 6.58	 5.47	 2.22	 8.15	   22	 Matthew Wanstall	 Australia	 MelbourneSummerOpen2010	* 3.15	* DNF	 6.90	 4.77	 4.56	   23	 Jaber Khodadi (جابر خدادی)	 Iran	 IranOpen2011	* 3.15	* 18.96	 10.43	 7.55	 19.40	 NR	  24	 Jiajun Wu (吴佳骏)	 China	 ChongqingOpen2013	* 3.16	* 11.56	 5.41	 8.18	 5.30	   25	 SeungBeom Cho	 Korea	 DixonOpen2012	* 3.25	* 3.36	 2.31	 5.08	 2.80	  






Spoiler: Rubik's Cube




* #	** personName	** personCountryId	** competitionId	** value1	** value2	** value3	** value4	** value5	** SingleRecord	** AverageRecord	* 1	 Woo Jin Kim (김우진)	 Korea	 KoreanStyle2013	* 10.02	* 12.86	 10.61	 9.59	 16.65	   2	 Dongshuai Lin (林董帅)	 Taiwan	 QingdaoOpen2012	* 10.34	* 16.59	 11.65	 13.65	 13.27	   3	 Yong Li (李永)	 China	 GuiyangOpen2012	* 10.43	* 14.38	 58.02	 14.77	 16.19	   4	 Pedro Henrique Da Silva Roque	 Brazil	 Uberlandia2012	* 10.44	* 10.03	 9.94	 10.61	 11.03	   5	 Timo Ludwig	 Germany	 MunichOpen2011	* 10.65	* 15.25	 11.52	 13.46	 15.77	   6	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Australia	 NewZealandChamps2009	* 10.71	* 13.09	 13.93	 11.47	 13.08	 OcR	 OcR	 7	 Qianqian Shao (邵千芊)	 China	 ShenzhenUniversity2011	* 10.78	* 11.22	 10.81	 12.16	 11.77	   8	 SeungBeom Cho	 Korea	 DixonOpen2012	* 10.88	* 10.68	 10.69	 17.00	 13.13	   9	 Sy-Dar Liou	 Taiwan	 PrincetonOpen2008	* 10.93	* 15.15	 15.75	 13.93	 12.77	 NR	 NR	 10	 Byeong Wan Choi (최병완)	 Korea	 KoreanStyle2013	* 10.94	* 12.77	 13.43	 14.78	 13.40	   11	 Pablo Grasböck	 Austria	 CzechOpen2011	* 10.96	* DNF	 11.84	 14.91	 11.58	   12	 Stefan Retzlaff	 Germany	 GermanNationals2011	* 10.96	* 11.93	 11.96	 14.08	 11.22	   13	 Kaijun Lin (林恺俊)	 China	 Guangzhou2013	* 11.13	* 9.94	 DNF	 26.34	 10.55	   14	 Emanuel Rheinert	 Germany	 GermanNationals2011	* 11.16	* 11.84	 14.27	 13.00	 13.61	   15	 Wong Hiu Lok	 Hong Kong	 AsianChampionship2012	* 11.26	* 14.58	 15.50	 10.10	 13.75	   16	 JeongMin Yu (유정민)	 Korea	 KCRC2007	* 11.31	* 11.53	    AsR	  17	 Natthasit Phaisalrittiwong	 Thailand	 Bangkok2012	* 11.33	* 14.13	 11.15	 13.61	 13.53	   18	 Seth Nigus	 USA	 USNationals2012	* 11.36	* 11.86	 12.90	 12.16	 12.41	   19	 Adrian Jorghy	 Indonesia	 Borneo2010	* 11.38	* 12.56	 12.69	 13.47	 14.84	   20	 Bo Chen (陈博)	 China	 YingkouOpen2011	* 11.52	* 16.46	 15.59	 16.58	 17.41	   21	 Yang Li (李扬)	 China	 ShanghaiSummer2012	* 11.52	* 11.77	 10.66	 12.22	 12.44	   22	 Vasilis Vasileris	 Greece	 TurkishOpen2013	* 11.53	* 12.95	 14.08	 13.88	 12.65	  NR	 23	 Yulian Kapliuk (Юліан Каплюк)	 Ukraine	 UkrainianOpen2013	* 11.56	* DNF	 12.90	 14.12	 10.50	   24	 Takumi Yoshida (吉田匠)	 Japan	 Osaka2007	* 11.61	* 13.93	 17.06	 13.71	 16.56	 NR	  25	 Tao Yu (喻韬)	 China	 IrishOpen2012	* 11.68	* 11.36	 12.36	 14.27	 12.81	  






Spoiler: 4x4 Cube




* #	** personName	** personCountryId	** competitionId	** value1	** value2	** value3	** value4	** value5	** SingleRecord	** AverageRecord	* 1	 Yinqin Li (李尹钦)	 China	 ShanghaiSummer2012	* 42.75	* 53.44	 53.08	 59.46	 DNF	   2	 Junjie Huang (黄俊杰)	 China	 GuangzhouWinter2011	* 44.65	* 58.66	 52.78	 DNF	 57.53	   3	 Stefan Retzlaff	 Germany	 GermanNationals2011	* 46.16	* 53.3	 52.94	 55.11	 48.77	   4	 Wei Wei (韦薇)	 China	 ShanghaiSummer2012	* 46.40	* 55.86	 47.71	 50.83	 52.93	   5	 Heo Chang-Hoe (허창회)	 Korea	 KoreanChampionship2011	* 46.41	* 56.09	 42	 57.43	 47.86	   6	 Alexandre Carlier	 France	 NaonedOpen2012	* 47.11	* 72.88	 64.47	 62.34	 59.69	   7	 Qingbin Chen (陈庆斌)	 China	 GuiyangOpen2012	* 47.19	* 53.28	 45.52	 49.63	 58.56	   8	 Lianqi Zhan (詹炼棋)	 China	 GuiyangOpen2012	* 47.41	* 41.31	 59.27	 62.01	 49.75	   9	 Xiangtian Gu (顾翔天)	 China	 ShenyangBoxingDay2010	* 47.52	* 58.19	 56.22	 51.16	 48.53	   10	 Marc van Beest	 Netherlands	 Netherlands2007	* 48.28	* 55.11	    NR	  11	 Farhan Cahaya Primadani	 Indonesia	 UKDWOpen2011	* 48.66	* 60.55	 58.43	 54.28	 55.06	   12	 Masato Kobayashi (小林正人)	 Japan	 MatsudoSpring2012	* 48.77	* 41.96	 61.69	 59.44	 60.44	   13	 Zhiyang Chen (陈至扬)	 China	 XiamenOpen2011	* 48.96	* 61.59	 63.44	 57.11	 55.09	   14	 Jiakai Chen (陈佳凯)	 China	 ShantouOpen2013	* 49.15	* 47.58	 52.63	 46.31	 44.65	   15	 Hyo-Min Seo	 Korea	 KoreanStyle2013	* 49.30	* 55.16	 53.08	 57.65	 61.27	   16	 Ryo Ito (伊藤崚)	 Japan	 EastOsaka2012	* 49.47	* 54.31	 47.13	 43.5	 44.44	   17	 Sameer Mahmood	 United Kingdom	 GuildfordOpen2013	* 49.70	* 48.67	 55.85	 41.59	 52.02	   18	 David Ludwig	 USA	 Indiana2013	* 49.97	* 64.06	 60.19	 50.16	 66.19	   19	 Soichi Akamatsu (赤松聡一)	 Japan	 JapanContest2012	* 50.16	* 44.68	 40.83	 47.31	 44.71	   20	 Yitong Tian (田逸同)	 China	 GuangzhouCCSA2013	* 51.11	* 63.42	 61.51	 53.56	 74.09	   21	 Yiyue Yin (殷一越)	 China	 SuzhouOpen2012	* 51.13	* 71.55	 69.63	 64.05	 59.84	   22	 Sei Sugama (洲鎌星)	 Japan	 JapanContestSpring2013	* 51.71	* 41.97	 50.66	 40.66	 43.36	   23	 Xiaojie Jiang (蒋孝杰)	 China	 SMU2013	* 51.80	* DNF	 54.16	 52.55	 61.53	   24	 Ihor Bilchenko (Ігор Більченко)	 Ukraine	 UkraineOpen2012	* 51.93	* 104.88	 59.58	 56.43	 62.72	   25	 Zhangning He (何樟宁)	 China	 NanjingSpring2012	* 52.19	* 62.21	 56.5	 52.18	 56.59	  






Spoiler: 5x5 Cube




* #	** personName	** personCountryId	** competitionId	** value1	** value2	** value3	** value4	** value5	** SingleRecord	** AverageRecord	* 1	 Giovanni Contardi	 Italy	 CubeNRoll2010	* 79.28	* 95.43	 94.02	 97.21	 101.55	 NR	 NR	 2	 Soichi Akamatsu (赤松聡一)	 Japan	 JapanContest2012	* 84.06	* 96.11	 82.61	 97.41	 90.56	   3	 Jen Yuan Chen (陳楨元)	 Taiwan	 SMU2013	* 86.31	* 120.68	 109.70	 94.03	 93.01	   4	 Stefan Retzlaff	 Germany	 GermanNationals2011	* 86.96	* 88.36	 95.91	 76.05	 85.31	   5	 Nick Stanton	 USA	 WC2013	* 87.57	* 86.81	 84.66	 104.97	 113.48	   6	 Muhammad Zhafran Al-Allam	 Indonesia	 IndonesianChampionship2012	* 88.18	* 103.93	 111.05	 98.16	 99.34	   7	 Yang Li (李扬)	 China	 ZhengzhouSpringOpen2013	* 88.43	* 94.53	 99.06	 89.31	 84.86	   8	 Tzu-Chun Chou (周子群)	 Taiwan	 TaiwanSummerOpen2009	* 89.08	* 83.80	 79.11	 83.06	 80.55	   9	 SeungBeom Cho	 Korea	 DixonWinter2013	* 90.33	* 90.40	 104.46	 95.22	 91.50	   10	 Wong Hiu Lok	 Hong Kong	 AsianChampionship2012	* 90.62	* 74.92	      11	 Daniil Lee	 Russia	 NelidovoOpen2013	* 91.55	* 104.46	 91.41	 94.19	 117.46	   12	 Seyyed Mohammad Sadegh Majidi (سید محمد صادق مجیدی)	 Iran	 IranSummerCube2013	* 92.68	* 100.05	 92.11	 89.06	 92.53	   13	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Australia	 NewZealandChamps2009	* 92.94	* 83.03	 81.13	 93.43	 76.36	 OcR	 OcR	 14	 Felipe Rueda Hernández	 Colombia	 CampeonatoProfecia2012	* 92.97	* 120.46	 107.31	 154.72	 124.09	   15	 Hendry Cahyadi	 Indonesia	 MalangCubeDay2012	* 93.27	* 102.13	 97.44	 123.72	 108.83	   16	 Fung Hoi Yin	 Hong Kong	 HongKongCubeDay2010	* 93.53	* 103.96	 107.08	 115.61	 101.63	   17	 So Chi Leung	 Hong Kong	 HongKongOpen2009	* 94.13	* 106.08	 88.33	 88.65	 108.88	 NR	 NR	 18	 Andrii Chernichko (Андрій Черничко)	 Ukraine	 UkraineOpen2012	* 94.30	* 113.53	 117.94	 95.77	 104.43	   19	 Sixuan Lou (楼思玄)	 China	 ShanghaiSummer2012	* 94.63	* 96.90	 104.66	 86.59	 92.75	   20	 Vincent Hartanto Utomo	 Indonesia	 SemarangFunCube2011	* 95.68	* 95.18	 112.38	 97.11	 98.78	   21	 Septian Bagus Widyacahya	 Indonesia	 JawaTimur2013	* 95.86	* 98.46	 96.38	 99.47	 98.63	   22	 Alexandre Key Wakate Teruya	 Brazil	 SESCSantos2010	* 96.03	* 109.52	 104.50	 96.31	 100.11	  SAR	 23	 Jianfeng Yu (余剑锋)	 China	 GuangzhouSCUT2012	* 96.56	* 100.33	 97.28	 82.36	 114.93	   24	 Achmad Rizki Zakaria	 Indonesia	 BandungOpen2012	* 96.58	* 97.25	 100.16	 102.68	 97.44	   25	 Alfrisa Diva Wandana	 Indonesia	 Borneo2010	* 96.61	* 115.00	 107.75	 109.02	 107.38	  






Spoiler: 6x6 Cube




* #	** personName	** personCountryId	** competitionId	** value1	** value2	** value3	** SingleRecord	** AverageRecord	* 1	 Florian Harrer	 Germany	 MunichOpen2012	* 153.55	* 144.66	 164.86	 NR	 NR	 2	 Justin Thomas	 USA	 USNationals2012	* 156.83	* 188.71	 176.60	   3	 Michał Halczuk	 Poland	 Poland2009	* 158.08	* 166.11	 153.55	 WR	 WR	 4	 Pang Pak Hin (彭栢軒)	 Hong Kong	 GuangzhouBigCubes2010	* 159.90	* 157.16	 161.38	 NR	 AsR	 5	 Kevin Costello III	 USA	 MITFall2012	* 161.84	* 171.00	 151.52	   6	 Hao-Zheng Lin (林浩正)	 Taiwan	 TaiwanSummer2012	* 164.80	* 173.56	 162.56	   7	 Lê Trần Đức	 Vietnam	 HaNoiBigCube2012	* 165.02	* 183.58	 184.90	 NR	 NR	 8	 Zixi Yan (严子希)	 China	 QingdaoOpen2012	* 165.12	* 161.59	 178.81	   9	 Michael Gottlieb	 USA	 DiscoveryScience2009	* 170.15	* 172.32	 194.38	   10	 Ken Lin (練柏健)	 Hong Kong	 Guangdong2012	* 171.34	* 152.96	 154.31	 NR	  11	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Australia	 NewZealand2010	* 174.05	* 148.21	 177.44	 OcR	 OcR	 12	 Luis Davila	 USA	 AntelopeValleyWinter2013	* 175.97	* 193.30	 DNF	   13	 Stefan Retzlaff	 Germany	 GermanNationals2011	* 176.09	* 212.41	 182.55	   14	 Ibrahim Vajgel-Shedid	 Canada	 VancouverOpen2009	* 176.13	* 293.19	 181.77	 NR	 NR	 15	 Vladislav Shavelskiy	 Russia	 MNWOpen2012	* 176.63	* 202.68	 210.72	   16	 Dan Cohen	 USA	 NewarkWinter2009	* 177.84	* 176.34	 190.03	 WR	 WR	 17	 Mitsuki Gunji (郡司光貴)	 Japan	 EastJapanBigCubes2013	* 178.02	* 187.09	 162.58	   18	 Yi Seung-Woo (이승우)	 Korea	 Korea2010	* 180.41	* 156.78	 155.93	 AsR	 AsR	 19	 Jibo Zhao (赵吉波)	 China	 CyclopsOpen2011	* 180.53	* 212.40	 274.99	   20	 Yuanji Jiang (蒋元吉)	 China	 BeijingSummer2013	* 181.81	* 187.05	 178.18	   21	 JianHan Choong	 Malaysia	 TaylorOpen2013	* 182.55	* 205.40	 206.33	   22	 Qingbin Chen (陈庆斌)	 China	 AsianChampionship2012	* 182.90	* 179.04	    23	 Hendry Cahyadi	 Indonesia	 JawaTimur2013	* 186.11	* 197.97	 212.31	   24	 Takumi Yoshida (吉田匠)	 Japan	 KansaiOpen2012	* 186.33	* 197.25	 185.15	   25	 Bálint Bodor	 Hungary	 HungarianOpen2009	* 186.93	* 183.53	 176.47	  






Spoiler: 7x7 Cube




* #	** personName	** personCountryId	** competitionId	** value1	** value2	** value3	** SingleRecord	** AverageRecord	* 1	 I-Hsun Li (李奕勳)	 Taiwan	 TaiwanSummer2013	* 233.33	* 245.86	 235.59	  NR	 2	 Dan Cohen	 USA	 FortLeeWinter2009	* 237.47	* 291.27	 259.21	 NAR	 NAR	 3	 Kevin Costello III	 USA	 MITFall2012	* 241.77	* 318.52	 259.58	   4	 Tomoya Iida (飯田朋也)	 Japan	 EastJapanBigCubes2013	* 247.08	* 248.41	 244.46	   5	 Tzu-Chun Chou (周子群)	 Taiwan	 TaiwanSummerOpen2009	* 253.13	* 254.5	 271.86	 NR	 NR	 6	 Michał Halczuk	 Poland	 Poland2009	* 253.55	* 236.36	 236.06	 WR	 WR	 7	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Australia	 AustralianNationals2010	* 256.34	* 250.56	 255	 OcR	 OcR	 8	 Zixi Yan (严子希)	 China	 QingdaoOpen2012	* 256.59	* 258.02	 234.77	   9	 Yu Nakajima (中島悠)	 Japan	 OsakaOpen2009	* 257.81	* 227.36	 240.03	 WR	 WR	 10	 JianHan Choong	 Malaysia	 TaylorOpen2013	* 258.77	* 284.49	 312.94	   11	 John Doeden	 USA	 WC2013	* 258.79	* 289.45	 253.38	   12	 Gaspard Leleux	 France	 France2013	* 260.58	* 273.27	 268.34	 NR	 NR	 13	 Ibrahim Vajgel-Shedid	 Canada	 VancouverOpen2009	* 262.09	* 270.94	 257.18	 NR	 NR	 14	 Luis Davila	 USA	 AntelopeValleyWinter2013	* 263.65	* 267.06	 276.63	   15	 Drew Brads	 USA	 WC2013	* 267.83	* 308.8	 DNF	   16	 Brock Hamann	 Australia	 AustralianNationals2012	* 272.47	* 290.36	 312.41	   17	 Qingbin Chen (陈庆斌)	 China	 AsianChampionship2012	* 273.86	* 275.97	    18	 Guan Ying Chen (陳冠穎)	 Taiwan	 TaiwanSummer2013	* 274.33	* 261.59	 268.91	   19	 Stefan Retzlaff	 Germany	 GermanNationals2011	* 274.58	* 288.59	 273.56	   20	 Achmad Rizki Zakaria	 Indonesia	 JawaTimur2013	* 275.52	* 265.75	 291.16	   21	 Zhiqing Shi (石志庆)	 China	 ShanghaiSpring2011	* 276.52	* 308.71	 288.72	   22	 SeungBeom Cho	 Korea	 DixonWinter2013	* 277.41	* 289.08	 279.83	   23	 Congbiao Jiang (蒋丛骉)	 China	 ShanghaiSpring2011	* 278.72	* 284.91	 282.02	   24	 Yi Seung-Woo (이승우)	 Korea	 Korea2010	* 280.58	* 280.18	 235.4	 NR	 NR	 25	 Michael Gottlieb	 USA	 EPGYStanfordWinter2009	* 282.90	* 274.41	 256.47	 WR	 WR	






Spoiler: Rubik's Cube: Blindfolded




* #	** personName	** personCountryId	** competitionId	** value1	** value2	** value3	** SingleRecord	** AverageRecord	* 1	 Aan Candra Nugroho	 Indonesia	 UKDWOpen2011	* 60.90	* DNF	 83.78	   2	 Martial Bonarek	 France	 France2013	* 61.41	* DNF	 40.28	 NR	  3	 Ryo Kozawa (小澤諒)	 Japan	 JapanContestSpring2013	* 63.50	* 57.71	 DNF	   4	 Oliver Frost	 United Kingdom	 EdinburghOpen2013	* 64.77	* 50.08	 DNF	   5	 Danyang Chen (陈丹阳)	 China	 BeijingOpen2007	* 70.27	* 108.11	 DNF	 WR	  6	 Israel Fraga da Silva	 Brazil	 Brasileiro2013	* 71.07	* DNF	 70.52	   7	 Revaldo Abedram Hapaa	 Indonesia	 BandungOpen2012	* 73.68	* 83.86	 DNF	   8	 Nguyễn Xuân Hồng	 Vietnam	 HaNoiOpen2013	* 76.18	* DNF	 DNF	 NR	  9	 Tomás Mansilla	 Argentina	 BuenosAiresOpen2011	* 78.95	* DNF	 DNF	 NR	  10	 Tong Jiang (蒋彤)	 China	 BeijingMetropolisOpen2009	* 81.88	* DNF	 DNF	   11	 Wakhid Wahyu Prasojo	 Indonesia	 JakartaOpen2012	* 89.72	* DNF	 80.59	   12	 Jakob Kogler	 Austria	 CzechOpen2011	* 93.34	* 96.13	 106.3	 NR	  13	 Tsai-Hsuan Chen (陳采萱)	 Taiwan	 TaiwanSummer2010	* 94.65	* DNF	 DNF	   14	 Parham Saeed Nia (پرهام سعیدنیا)	 Iran	 IranSummerCube2013	* 95.56	* 165.41	 156.65	   15	 Meng'an Pu (浦梦安)	 China	 ShandongOpen2011	* 96.28	* DNF	 DNF	   16	 Marcell Endrey	 Hungary	 HungarianOpen2008	* 99.96	* DNF	    17	 Wu Chun Chung (吳俊聰)	 Hong Kong	 HongKongOpen2010	* 100.97	* 82.97	 66.86	 NR	  18	 Iqro Maa Filardzi	 Indonesia	 CianjurOpen2013	* 102.58	* DNF	 DNF	   19	 Sei Sugama (洲鎌星)	 Japan	 KansaiStarFestival2013	* 104.03	* DNF	 94.88	   20	 Bin Huang (黄斌)	 China	 HangzhouOpen2011	* 105.13	* 79.05	 DNF	   21	 Qian Shang (商谦)	 China	 BUAAOpen2010	* 108.02	* DNF	 123.69	   22	 Janne Lehtimäki	 Finland	 KarstulaOpen2012	* 110.50	* 92.81	 94.38	   23	 Fachri Padmaridho	 Indonesia	 KendariOpen2011	* 112.69	* 117.61	 DNF	   24	 Zhihuang Chen (陈志煌)	 China	 HefeiOpen2013	* 115.42	* 100.54	 DNF	   25	 Xiaolong Yuan (袁晓龙)	 China	 WuhanOpen2012	* 118.18	* DNF	 DNF	  






Spoiler: Rubik's Cube: Fewest Moves




* #	** personName	** personCountryId	** competitionId	** value1	** value2	** value3	** SingleRecord	* 1	 Joon Cha	 Korea	 MontrealOpen2013	* 25	* 0	 0	 NR	 2	 David Woner	 USA	 USNationals2009	* 27	* DNF	 0	 NAR	 3	 Michael Young	 USA	 USNationals2009	* 27	* 37	 0	 NAR	 4	 Claudio Müller	 Switzerland	 DanishOpen2011	* 27	* 40	 0	 NR	 5	 Sebastiano Tronto	 Italy	 MilanBlindDay2012	* 28	* 0	 0	 NR	 6	 Mirek Goljan	 Czech Republic	 WC2003	* 29	* 0	 0	 WR	 7	 Hongfei Tian (田洪飞)	 China	 USNationals2011	* 29	* DNF	 0	  8	 Peter Hung	 USA	 HarvardFall2012	* 29	* 0	 0	  9	 Frédéric Meinnel	 France	 NantesOpen2008	* 30	* 0	 0	 NR	 10	 Yucheng Lu (陆宇澄)	 China	 BeijingWinter2009	* 30	* 0	 0	  11	 Wilson Alvis	 Indonesia	 MedanOpen2011	* 30	* 0	 0	  12	 Attila Horváth	 Hungary	 HungarianOpen2012	* 30	* 0	 0	  13	 Ravi Fernando	 USA	 BerkeleyAutumn2012	* 30	* 0	 0	  14	 Kou Oobatake (大畠功)	 Japan	 HokurikuEveOpen2012	* 30	* 0	 0	  15	 Peiyan Li (利沛焰)	 China	 Guangzhou2013	* 30	* 0	 0	  16	 Gilles Roux	 France	 Euro2006	* 31	* 0	 0	 NR	 17	 Tim Reynolds	 USA	 CornellSpring2008	* 31	* 0	 0	 NAR	 18	 Manuel López Sheriff	 Spain	 BarcelonaOpen2008	* 31	* 0	 0	 NR	 19	 Jack Moseley	 Canada	 USOpen2008	* 31	* 0	 0	 NAR	 20	 Erik Jernqvist	 Sweden	 SwedishCubedays2010	* 31	* 0	 0	  21	 Jibo Zhao (赵吉波)	 China	 BeijingFootsteps2011	* 31	* 33	 41	  22	 Haowei Zhang (张昊威)	 China	 NUAAOpen2013	* 31	* 0	 0	  23	 Lars Petrus	 Sweden	 CaltechWinter2005	* 32	* 0	 0	 NR	 24	 Chris Hardwick	 USA	 WashingtonDCOpen2008	* 32	* 0	 0	  25	 Mateusz Kurek	 Poland	 PoznanOpen2008	* 32	* 0	 0	 






Spoiler: Rubik's Cube: with feet




* #	** personName	** personCountryId	** competitionId	** value1	** value2	** value3	** SingleRecord	** AverageRecord	* 1	 Yunsu Nam (남윤수)	 Korea	 Korea2010	* 48.78	* 52.34	 47.69	  AsR	 2	 Louis Cormier	 Canada	 NationalCapitalRegion2012	* 50.13	* 56.44	 50.90	 NAR	 NAR	 3	 Muhammad Badruddin	 Indonesia	 Borneo2012	* 51.25	* 54.65	 67.41	   4	 Vincent Julindra	 Indonesia	 JakartaOpen2011	* 55.55	* 53.06	 56.55	   5	 Takuya Furukawa (古河拓也)	 Japan	 CubeCampKanazawa2010	* 56.11	* 79.06	 82.18	   6	 Rizki Akbari Utama	 Indonesia	 BandungOpen2012	* 60.22	* 71.88	 67.53	   7	 Adam Kjörk	 Sweden	 SwedishChampionship2011	* 61.83	* 69.19	 76.22	   8	 Lee Jung-Hyun	 Korea	 KCAKoreaOpen2008	* 62.53	* 110.28	 62.02	 AsR	  9	 Xiaojie Jiang (蒋孝杰)	 China	 SMU2013	* 62.99	* 66.46	 54.84	   10	 Achmad Nur Aliansyah	 Indonesia	 KendariOpen2011	* 66.13	* 65.44	 65.08	 NR	 NR	 11	 Gabriel Pereira Campanha	 Brazil	 SESCSantos2012	* 72.78	* 67.09	 62.65	   12	 Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)	 Japan	 JapanOpen2009	* 73.47	* 71.08	 73.18	 NR	 NR	 13	 Teo Kai Xiang	 Singapore	 CubeFever2011	* 73.66	* 82.31	 91.53	 NR	 NR	 14	 Nguyễn Việt Hoàng	 Vietnam	 HaNoiOpen2011	* 73.72	* 60.69	 79.77	 NR	 NR	 15	 Kenneth Svendson	 Denmark	 AarhusOpen2012	* 74.28	* 69.31	 162.58	   16	 Kim Hyun-Gyum	 Korea	 KCAKoreaOpen2008	* 75.80	* 96.80	 116.31	   17	 Shu Kasuga (春日柊)	 Japan	 KawasakiOpen2012	* 76.27	* 68.09	 109.78	   18	 Róbert Örkényi	 Hungary	 BelgianOpen2007	* 76.83	* 100.10	 167.79	 NR	 NR	 19	 Anthony Hsu	 USA	 USNationals2011	* 76.96	* 99.05	 118.09	   20	 Renaldo Sanjaya	 Indonesia	 Borneo2012	* 78.38	* 84.50	 107.11	   21	 Chan Hong Lik	 Brazil	 Brasileiro2013	* 78.80	* 80.27	 77.05	   22	 Alberto Pérez de Rada Fiol	 Spain	 BasauriOpen2012	* 79.19	* 94.47	 107.78	 NR	 NR	 23	 Roy Lee	 USA	 TachikawaFest2013	* 79.22	* 55.31	 64.63	   24	 Kou Oobatake (大畠功)	 Japan	 HokurikuEveOpen2012	* 79.92	* 74.15	 87.61	   25	 Kim Jeong-Jae	 Korea	 KCAKoreaOpen2008	* 80.81	* 92.11	 63.31	  






Spoiler: Rubik's Cube: Multiple Blindfolded




* #	** personName	** personCountryId	** competitionId ** value1 (points)	** time (secs)	** value2(points)	** time(secs)	** SingleRecord	* 1	 Tong Jiang (蒋彤)	 China	 BeijingSummerOpen2009 * 15	* 3121	   WR	 2	 Wicaksono Adi	 Indonesia	 IndonesianOpen2009 * 11	* 3310	   NR	 3	 Tim Wong	 USA	 DiamondBarSpring2013 * 10	* 3358	 10	 3335	  4	 Carlos Méndez García-Barroso	 Spain	 ValenciaSummerOpen2013 * 8	* 2581	 DNS	  NR	 5	 Brandon Mikel	 USA	 WC2013 * 7	* 1810	 DNF	   6	 Matthew Sheerin	 United Kingdom	 GuildfordSummerOpen2011 * 7	* 2579	    7	 Hollwann Leon	 Colombia	 ColombiaTercer2013 * 7	* 2950	 DNS	  NR	 8	 Marcin Kowalczyk	 Poland	 PoznanOpen2011 * 7	* 3088	 1	 3084	  9	 Didiet Aditya Bayu Kusuma	 Indonesia	 SemarangFunCube2011 * 6	* 2082	    10	 Peter Pangestu	 Indonesia	 JakartaOpen2012 * 6	* 2408	    11	 Nevins Chan Pak Hoong (陈百鸿)	 Malaysia	 Leicester2013 * 6	* 2609	    12	 Ryosuke Mondo (門戸良介)	 Japan	 JapanOpen2009 * 6	* 2827	   AsR	 13	 Rafał Guzewicz	 Poland	 WC2007 * 6	* 2878	   WR	 14	 Fachri Padmaridho	 Indonesia	 KendariOpen2011 * 6	* 2956	 6	 2714	  15	 Ryo Kozawa (小澤諒)	 Japan	 JapanOpen2013 * 6	* 3305	    16	 Chris Hardwick	 USA	 WC2013 * 6	* 3528	 2	 3562	  17	 Olivér Perge	 Hungary	 SwedishCubeDay2007 * 6	* 3554	   NR	 18	 Dennis Strehlau	 Germany	 DanishOpen2008 * 5	* 1456	 DNS	  NR	 19	 Brandon Lin	 USA	 Monmouth2013 * 5	* 2431	    20	 Andrzej Kowal	 Poland	 SilesiaOpen2012 * 5	* 2478	 DNS	   21	 Simon Bourigault	 France	 ToulouseSummerOpen2008 * 5	* 2621	 DNS	  NR	 22	 Tomoki Kubo (久保友樹)	 Japan	 MatsudoOpen2010 * 5	* 2666	    23	 Anton Rostovikov	 Russia	 RussiaOpen2010 * 5	* 2886	   NR	 24	 Oleg Gritsenko	 Russia	 RussiaOpen2011 * 5	* 3321	    25	 Israel Machado Soares	 Brazil	 SESCSantos2011 * 4	* 1215	 5	 1916	 SAR	






Spoiler: 3x3 one-handed




* #	** personName	** personCountryId	** competitionId	** value1	** value2	** value3	** value4	** value5	** SingleRecord	** AverageRecord	* 1	 You Hyeon-Dong (유현동)	 Korea	 KoreanStyle2013	* 13.77	* 17.40	 13.09	 23.94	 16.15	  NR	 2	 Jang Jae-Hyouk	 Korea	 KoreanChampionship2011	* 15.11	* 33.05	 38.90	 30.36	 26.40	   3	 Hyo-Min Seo	 Korea	 KoreanStyle2013	* 15.88	* 15.59	 16.15	 18.68	 16.56	   4	 Anson Lin	 China	 AucklandAutumn2011	* 16.13	* 17.02	 18.52	 14.66	 24.77	  NR	 5	 Meng'an Pu (浦梦安)	 China	 ShandongOpen2011	* 16.58	* 19.77	 19.05	 21.13	 16.00	   6	 Sei Sugama (洲鎌星)	 Japan	 JapanContestSpring2013	* 16.86	* 16.83	 17.59	 14.80	 20.94	   7	 Wong Hiu Lok	 Hong Kong	 AsianChampionship2012	* 17.28	* 26.49	 20.73	 17.93	 23.03	   8	 Tomoya Iida (飯田朋也)	 Japan	 CubeCampKanazawa2011	* 17.80	* 22.27	 15.21	 18.88	 19.66	   9	 Rasul Gamzabekov	 Russia	 MPEIOpen2012	* 17.88	* 20.71	 20.84	 18.11	 19.24	   10	 Andre Febrianto Jonathan	 Indonesia	 JakartaSpeedcubing2011	* 17.97	* DNF	 24.47	 20.65	 20.50	   11	 Robert Yau	 United Kingdom	 UKMasters2009	* 18.29	* 25.25	 28.53	 24.86	 26.68	 NR	 NR	 12	 Przemysław Kaleta	 Poland	 PolishOpen2012	* 18.38	* 23.78	 18.33	 28.15	 DNF	   13	 Sheng Cao (曹晟)	 China	 YingkouOpen2013	* 18.66	* 21.25	 17.43	 15.18	 16.52	   14	 Guan Ying Chen (陳冠穎)	 Taiwan	 TaiwanSummer2011	* 18.79	* 20.29	 32.73	 26.83	 23.57	   15	 Zelin Chen (陈泽霖)	 China	 ShanghaiSummer2012	* 18.88	* 22.59	 23.16	 26.03	 19.15	   16	 Jakub Janusz	 Poland	 IndustrialCube2012	* 19.33	* 23.52	 25.47	 42.40	 21.66	   17	 Pinyao Wang (王品尧)	 China	 ChongqingOpen2013	* 19.43	* 22.17	 14.08	 17.13	 21.47	   18	 Richmond Mico Rigor	 Philippines	 MarikinaCityOpen2013	* 19.50	* 30.78	 19.97	 28.33	 24.13	   19	 Leung Ka Ho	 Hong Kong	 AsianChampionship2012	* 19.51	* 21.22	 24.79	 14.00	 16.48	 NR	 NR	 20	 Ke Sun (孙珂)	 China	 ZhengzhouOpen2011	* 19.59	* 26.28	 23.81	 23.13	 25.53	   21	 Ryo Ito (伊藤崚)	 Japan	 KansaiOpen2013	* 19.63	* 15.56	 20.06	 18.66	 23.00	   22	 Stefan Retzlaff	 Germany	 GermanNationals2011	* 19.66	* 16.59	 19.77	 19.71	 18.61	   23	 Roy Lee	 USA	 JerseyShoreOpen2012	* 19.69	*  31.97	 29.78	 30.69	 29.53	   24	 Zixi Yan (严子希)	 China	 QingdaoOpen2012	* 19.77	* 19.59	 19.09	 27.71	 19.58	   25	 Yubin Ye (叶煜彬)	 China	 ShanghaiSummer2012	* 19.78	* 23.91	 23.28	 21.90	 23.52	  






Spoiler: 4x4 Blindfolded




* #	** personName	** personCountryId	** competitionId	** value1	** value2	** value3	** SingleRecord	* 1	 Kaijun Lin (林恺俊)	 China	 HefeiOpen2013	* 259.38	* DNF	 DNF	 NR	 2	 Gabriel Alejandro Orozco Casillas	 Mexico	 GuadalajaraOpen2010	* 354.56	* 393.44	 360.16	 NR	 3	 Alex Cook	 USA	 USOpen2008	* 499.16	* DNF	 DNF	  4	 Jakob Kogler	 Austria	 CzechOpen2011	* 527.27	* 463.33	  NR	 5	 Muhammad	 Indonesia	 EastBorneoOpen2011	* 580.68	* DNF	 DNF	  6	 Andrey Ivanov	 Russia	 KalmykiOpen2013	* 584.34	* 659.00	 DNS	  7	 Tim Habermaas	 Germany	 BelgianOpen2008	* 619.00	*   ER	 8	 Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)	 Japan	 Osaka2011	* 677.00	* DNS	   9	 Reynaldo Mape Jr.	 Philippines	 BulacanOpen2009	* 683.00	* DNF	 DNF	 AsR	 10	 Hendry Cahyadi	 Indonesia	 JawaTimur2013	* 699.00	* DNF	 DNF	  11	 Tomoki Kubo (久保友樹)	 Japan	 Osaka2011	* 716.00	* 526.60	   12	 Javier Vega Aramburu	 Spain	 MadridOpenRubik2010	* 785.00	* DNF	  NR	 13	 Didiet Aditya Bayu Kusuma	 Indonesia	 JakartaCeriaOpen2010	* 788.00	* DNF	   14	 Liliya Kamaltdinova	 Russia	 MPEIOpen2012	* 792.00	* 847.00	 DNF	  15	 Nevins Chan Pak Hoong (陈百鸿)	 Malaysia	 TaylorCubeOpen2012	* 794.00	* DNF	   16	 Maciej Mancewicz	 Poland	 PolishNationals2011	* 891.00	* DNF	 877.00	  17	 Wicaksono Adi	 Indonesia	 JakartaOpen2010	* 960.00	* 892.00	 DNF	  18	 Angga Swarandee	 Indonesia	 KendariOpen2011	* 963.00	* DNF	 DNF	  19	 Jianyu Que (阙剑宇)	 China	 BeijingSummer2013	* 964.00	* DNS	 DNS	  20	 Enoch Gray	 USA	 WC2013	* 1036.00	* DNF	 DNF	  21	 Noah Arthurs	 USA	 SJCSummer2012	* 1041.00	* DNF	   22	 Yan Xuan (宣炎)	 China	 BeijingSideEventsSupplement2010	* 1050.00	* DNF	 DNF	 NR	 23	 Timothy Sun	 USA	 USOpen2008	* 1087.00	* DNF	 DNF	  24	 Shuto Ueno (上野柊斗)	 Japan	 CubeCampKanazawa2012	* 1087.00	* DNF	 DNF	  25	 Zhizhe Liang (梁稚喆)	 China	 XianAutumn2010	* 1129.00	* DNF	 DNF	 






Spoiler: 5x5 Blindfolded




* #	** personName	** personCountryId	** competitionId	** value1	** value2	** value3	** SingleRecord	* 1	 Nevins Chan Pak Hoong (陈百鸿)	 Malaysia	 UKOpen2012	* 1133	* DNF	   2	 Simon Westlund	 Sweden	 HelsinkiOpen2011	* 1422	* DNS	 DNS	 NR	 3	 Jiawen Wu (吴嘉文)	 China	 HefeiOpen2013	* 1457	* DNF	 DNS	  4	 Taku Yanai (矢内拓)	 Japan	 JapanOpen2013	* 1513	* DNS	   5	 Matthew Sheerin	 United Kingdom	 WestonsuperMare2012	* 1598	* DNS	 DNS	  6	 Henrik Olsson	 Sweden	 VargardaOpen2012	* 1950	* DNS	 DNS	  7	 Wicaksono Adi	 Indonesia	 JakartaOpen2010	* 2561	* DNF	   8	 Bernett Orlando	 India	 WC2007	* 3339	*   AsR	 9	 Habibi	 Indonesia	 FunFastingDay2011	* 3858	* DNF	 DNS	  10	 István Kocza	 Hungary	 CzechOpen2007	* 4542	*   ER	 11	 Stefan Pochmann	 Germany	 Euro2004	* 9276	*   WR	






Spoiler: Rubik's Clock




* #	** personName	** personCountryId	** competitionId	** value1	** value2	** value3	** value4	** value5	** SingleRecord	** AverageRecord	* 1	 Yu Sajima (佐島優)	 Japan	 JapanOpen2010	* 7.09	* 9.03	 7.43	 9.43	 7.43	  WR	 2	 Mark Smith	 United Kingdom	 UKOpen2010	* 7.31	* 11.93	 DNF	 10.77	 8.13	 NR	  3	 Nathan Azaria	 Indonesia	 IndonesianOpen2011	* 7.38	* DNF	 12.63	 7.63	 10.44	 NR	  4	 Dicky Junior	 Indonesia	 Celebes2012	* 7.77	* 8.38	 9.27	 DNF	 8.75	   5	 Yihong Wang (王逸鸿)	 China	 GuangzhouBigCubes2010	* 8.77	* 8.59	 8.18	 12.18	 13.81	   6	 Taki Sugimoto (杉本太暉)	 Japan	 JapanOpen2009	* 8.90	* 9.16	 11.86	 9.13	 8.33	 AsR	 AsR	 7	 Laura Ohrndorf	 Germany	 AachenOpen2010	* 9.40	* 11.27	 11.28	 DNF	 10.34	   8	 Stefan Pochmann	 Germany	 GermanOpen2004	* 9.54	* 10.23	 11.62	   WR	  9	 Deven Nadudvari	 USA	 CaltechFall2009	* 10.05	* 10.19	 9.78	 DNF	 10.78	   10	 Sachio Iwasaki (岩崎幸生)	 Japan	 KansaiOpen2013	* 10.09	* 8.21	 10.94	 9.68	 DNF	   11	 Vincent Hartanto Utomo	 Indonesia	 FunFastingDay2011	* 10.15	* 14.83	 12.25	  11.30	   12	 Fahmi Taufiqulhadi	 Indonesia	 SemarangFunCube2011	* 10.16	* 9.91	 DNF	 11.75	 10.93	  NR	 13	 Zoltán Schindler	 Hungary	 GermanOpen2006	* 10.22	* 11.29	 DNF	   NR	  14	 Muhammad Arsyad Maulana	 Indonesia	 SemarangFunCube2011	* 10.22	* 7.83	 9.52	 16.94	 DNF	 NR	  15	 Ha Bin Kim	 Korea	 KoreanStyle2013	* 10.28	* 9.80	 7.91	 11.21	 9.56	   16	 Gavin Nelson	 USA	 DaVinciScience2008	* 10.31	* 15.86	 12.88	     17	 Wojciech Knott	 Poland	 JuraOpen2012	* 10.31	* 10.94	 9.81	 12.94	 10.65	   18	 Miroslav Delinac	 Croatia	 VenetoOpen2011	* 10.34	* 11.91	 11.50  10.52	 DNF	 NR	 NR	 19	 Ge Song (宋鸽)	 China	 BeijingWinter2009	* 10.50	* 9.78	 11.31	 8.94	 DNF	 NR	 NR	 20	 Hendry Cahyadi	 Indonesia	 PasuruanRegeneration2013	* 10.52	* 12.56	 15.02	 11.90	 11.06	   21	 Ainesh Sevellaraja	 Malaysia	 TaylorOpen2013	* 10.55	* 10.46	 9.15	 9.71	 12.80	 NR	 NR	 22	 Ranz Norwin Lim	 Philippines	 BulacanOpen2010	* 10.61	* 8.97	 9.90	 18.81	 9.97	 NR	 NR	 23	 Morten Arborg	 Norway	 KarlstadOpen2010	* 10.72	* 14.56	 15.16	 DNF	 13.11	 NR	 NR	 24	 Akihiro Ishida (石田朗大)	 Japan	 CubeCampKanazawa2012	* 10.84	* DNF	 10.08	 10.91	 DNF	   25	 Ryouga Hayashi (林竜河)	 Japan	 KansaiOpen2012	* 11.00	* 12.08	 19.75	 12.91	 11.36	  






Spoiler: Megaminx




* #	** personName	** personCountryId	** competitionId	** value1	** value2	** value3	** value4	** value5	** SingleRecord	** AverageRecord	* 1	 Koo Chun Ki (顧俊祺)	 Hong Kong	 GuangzhouHaizhu2011	* 67.15	* 76.36	 62.80	 73.56	 72.65	 NR	 NR	 2	 Adrian Jorghy	 Indonesia	 IndonesianOpen2011	* 69.33	* 91.08	 66.63	 82.93	 74.71	   3	 Stefano Zorzi	 Italy	 TriesteOpen2013	* 72.30	* 90.96	 102.21	 99.35	 82.81	   4	 Aidan Wolter	 USA	 BerkeleySummer2010	* 72.63	* 67.61	 73.18	 75.71	 71.13	 NAR	 NAR	 5	 Yu Nakajima (中島悠)	 Japan	 OsakaOpen2009	* 73.21	* 71.97	 60.93	    AsR	 6	 David Gugl	 Austria	 WC2009	* 73.80	* 70.75	 73.11	   NR	 NR	 7	 Bear Lam (林鎮雄)	 China	 ShenzhenSummerOpen2009	* 75.50	* 83.15	 133.05	   NR	 NR	 8	 Jonathan Cookmeyer	 USA	 USNationals2010	* 76.58	* 87.88	 89.36	 83.80	 81.02	   9	 Takumi Yoshida (吉田匠)	 Japan	 AmagasakiOpen2009	* 79.09	* 78.52	 59.33	   WR	 AsR	 10	 Krzysztof Natusiewicz	 Poland	 LodzOpen2011	* 79.38	* 76.46	 75.33	 77.18	 77.34	   11	 Danurweda Handitya	 Indonesia	 CzechOpen2011	* 79.63	* 83.38	 80.40	 73.30	 71.93	 NR	 NR	 12	 Sei Sugama (洲鎌星)	 Japan	 KansaiStarFestival2013	* 81.16	* 69.00	 69.43	 71.94	 77.59	   13	 Park Jeong-Woo	 Korea	 Korea2010	* 82.61	* 86.61	 94.40	     14	 Richie Lim	 Australia	 CanberraSummer2013	* 83.27	* 72.55	 78.25	 75.34	 84.69	   15	 Leo Högh	 Sweden	 DanishOpen2012	* 83.94	* 85.61	 87.22	 76.31	 70.11	   16	 Dhedy Arya Putra	 Indonesia	 SurabayaOpen2011	* 84.11	* 106.11	 93.96	 106.69	 104.71	   17	 Mclein Lubiano	 Philippines	 ValenzuelaSummer2011	* 84.22	* 103.75	 106.21	 108.27	 108.71	   18	 Jin Zhuo (卓金)	 China	 HefeiSummer2012	* 84.38	* 97.31	 89.13	 80.94	 73.78	   19	 Christian Dirks	 Germany	 GermanOpen2011	* 84.77	* 102.83	 115.47	 106.33	 104.05	   20	 Andreas Bahr	 Germany	 CologneOpen2010	* 85.19	* 89.84	 106.18	 94.22	 93.43	   21	 Mohammad Arya Bima	 Indonesia	 KediriOpen2013	* 86.11	* 106.55	 92.52	 90.25	 104.65	   22	 Giuliano Cayetano	 Philippines	 RizalOpen2009	* 86.18	* 81.93	 85.81	   NR	 NR	 23	 Kevin Hays	 USA	 USNationals2010	* 86.33	* 94.18	 95.19	 100.55	 103.50	   24	 Enoch Gray	 USA	 CoastalCubing2013	* 86.43	* 105.77	 101.11	 83.27	 92.63	   25	 Isaac Wappes	 USA	 USNationals2011	* 86.47	* 107.50	 89.03	 100.96	 92.80	  






Spoiler: Pyraminx




* #	** personName	** personCountryId	** competitionId	** value1	** value2	** value3	** value4	** value5	** SingleRecord	** AverageRecord	* 1	 Xin Luo (罗鑫)	 China	 ShanghaiSummer2013	* 4.08	* 9.15	 9.25	 9.88	 10.47	   2	 Do-Hyun Kim	 Korea	 KoreanStyle2013	* 4.21	* 6.08	 3.44	 4.27	 DNF	 NR	 NR	 3	 James Hamm	 Ireland	 NorthernIrishOpen2013	* 4.58	* 13.47	 13.50	 14.53	 7.65	   4	 Juan Arturo Rosillo Moreno	 Mexico	 CubicCity2011	* 5.03	* 9.09	 6.21	 16.21	 6.02	 NR	 NR	 5	 Choi Ha-Ram	 Korea	 Suwon2008	* 5.21	* 7.72	 7.72	 9.05	 6.66	   6	 Kevin Costello III	 USA	 BerkeleyWinter2012	* 5.33	* 9.66	 21.81	 11.72	 10.81	   7	 Grzegorz Wysopal	 Poland	 SwierklanyOpen2011	* 5.41	* 5.68	 7.31	 6.38	 5.71	   8	 Yurii Brusientsov (Юрій Брусєнцов)	 Ukraine	 UkraineOpen2012	* 5.43	* 9.47	 15.06	 11.97	 22.00	   9	 Kamil Fiedoruk	 Poland	 PolishOpen2012	* 5.43	* 7.00	 8.09	 7.65	 9.65	   10	 Casper Peeze Binkhorst	 Netherlands	 DutchOpen2009	* 5.50	* 10.00	 10.00	 7.83	 10.00	   11	 Tonia Kwaśniewska	 Poland	 RzeszowOpen2010	* 5.50	* 16.46	 9.16	 17.68	 11.50	   12	 Takuma Akutsu (阿久津拓真)	 Japan	 JRCAKansaiSummer2009	* 5.59	* 7.68	 13.28	 5.36	 9.56	   13	 Nikolay Evdokimov	 Russia	 MNWOpen2011	* 5.61	* 11.00	 12.63	 9.16	 11.25	   14	 Muhaymin Aulia Thayf	 Indonesia	 CelebesOpen2011	* 5.63	* 8.00	 8.53	 6.08	 DNF	   15	 Sachio Iwasaki (岩崎幸生)	 Japan	 JapanOpen2009	* 5.66	* 8.90	 8.61	 DNF	 17.77	   16	 Andre Febrianto Jonathan	 Indonesia	 JakartaSpeedcubing2011	* 5.66	* DNF	 7.63	 11.90	 10.31	   17	 Jorge Maulen Martinez	 Chile	 PLGOpen2012	* 5.75	* 12.63	 17.06	 11.72	 17.02	   18	 Jason Thong	 Canada	 NiagaraOpenSummer2008	* 5.77	* 20.30	 12.22	 17.09	 22.27	 NR	  19	 Oscar Roth Andersen	 Denmark	 DanishOpen2009	* 5.80	* 15.93	 13.34	 10.53	 40.78	 NR	  20	 Patryk Szewczyk	 Poland	 SilesiaOpen2012	* 5.81	* 18.46	 10.08	 9.94	 11.27	   21	 Miroslav Delinac	 Croatia	 CroatianOpen2011	* 5.86	* 7.63	 5.83	 9.15	 11.91	 NR	 NR	 22	 Moon Bum-Seok	 Korea	 PhilippinesOpen2008	* 5.89	* 7.29	 13.04	 10.94	 11.23	 NR	 NR	 23	 Jiaxi Wang (王嘉熙)	 China	 BeijingSummer2011	* 5.90	* 11.43	 DNF	 5.93	 7.40	   24	 Achmad Fahryan Nur	 Indonesia	 EastBorneoOpen2011	* 5.94	* 8.61	 7.19	 13.47	 16.91	   25	 Ethan Crislip	 USA	 USNationals2011	* 5.94	* 6.65	 15.19	 9.91	 7.06	  






Spoiler: Square-1




* #	** personName	** personCountryId	** competitionId	** value1	** value2	** value3	** value4	** value5	** SingleRecord	** AverageRecord	* 1	 Gooi Ying Chyi	 Malaysia	 MalaysianOpen2009	* 14.69	* 14.96	 18.33	 17.53	 23.68	 NR	 NR	 2	 Kazuhito Iimura (飯村数人)	 Japan	 KanazawaOpen2008	* 16.15	* 17.94	 15.77	   NR	 WR	 3	 Matthew Yep	 Canada	 VancouverSummer2011	* 16.84	* 13.44	 13.68	 13.78	 15.50	 NR	 NAR	 4	 Ruzhen Ye (叶儒臻)	 China	 ShantouOpen2010	* 18.59	* 23.78	 14.66	 21.72	 18.83	   5	 Fakhruzi Asrial Efransyah	 Indonesia	 JawaTimur2013	* 18.86	* 22.15	 27.21	 28.66	 26.88	   6	 Dexter Estolonio	 Philippines	 ValenzuelaSummer2011	* 19.25	* DNF	 22.47	 13.19	 20.61	 NR	 NR	 7	 Ziyuan Lin (林子源)	 China	 Guangdong2012	* 20.25	* 18.93	 37.59	 17.16	 14.55	   8	 Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)	 Japan	 JapanOpen2009	* 20.58	* 23.83	 27.34	 19.44	 28.83	   9	 Chun-Hsien Wu (吳俊賢)	 Taiwan	 TaiwanWinterOpen2010	* 20.96	* 27.81	 33.02	 20.05	 25.21	   10	 Fong Joon-Sun	 Malaysia	 MalaysianOpen2009	* 21.03	* 28.19	 30.77	 31.34	 32.11	   11	 Harry Chan	 Hong Kong	 HongKongOpen2009	* 21.06	* 33.46	 29.65	 29.75	 27.47	   12	 Yan Cai (蔡彦)	 China	 GuangdongOpen2009	* 21.19	* 27.83	 27.09	 32.78	 27.83	   13	 Clark Cheng	 USA	 WC2013	* 21.28	* DNF	 60.34	 34.39	 34.88	   14	 Albert Guyo	 France	 VesoulOpen2012	* 21.86	* 26.18	 32.08	 24.40	 46.59	   15	 Grzegorz Prokopczyk	 Poland	 PabianiceOpen2008	* 22.34	* 26.73	      16	 Yuttana Suputthayangkun (ยุทธนา สุพุทธยางกูร)	 Thailand	 ThailandOpen2009	* 22.65	* 20.80	 18.97	 24.69	 20.18	 NR	 NR	 17	 Cheung Ka Lok	 Hong Kong	 HongKongOpen2009	* 22.68	* 26.11	 18.84	 18.81	 15.97	 NR	 NR	 18	 Qianqian Shao (邵千芊)	 China	 ShenzhenUniversity2011	* 23.18	* 39.93	 20.34	 28.21	 38.31	   19	 Weifeng Cheng (程维锋)	 China	 BeijingSummerOpen2009	* 23.19	* DNF	 24.38	 27.40	 21.75	   20	 Teera Tareesuchevakul (ธีรา ธารีสุชีวกุล)	 Thailand	 AsianChampionship2010	* 23.34	* 37.43	 42.06	 27.28	 53.58	   21	 Lo Chun Lok (盧雋樂)	 Hong Kong	 GuangdongOpen2008	* 23.58	* 44.34	 52.36	   NR	  22	 Jinyang Zhou (周锦阳)	 China	 XiningSummer2011	* 23.61	* 37.90	 44.03	 33.53	 36.72	   23	 Park Sang-Min (박상민)	 Korea	 Cheonan2008	* 23.88	* 20.13	 51.47	     24	 Libing Wang (王梨兵)	 China	 BeijingSideEventsSupplement2010	* 24.00	* 28.27	 29.19	 24.05	 28.22	   25	 Xuan Pei (裴旋)	 China	 BeijingSideEventsSupplement2010	* 24.02	* 26.40	 22.11	 25.31	 24.86


----------



## cubizh (Sep 7, 2013)

pjk said:


> It would be cool to show "Highest Past Rank" for each competitors events in their WCA profile. So the former #11 in 2x2 could now be #950, but we currently don't know. Is this info available in the database? If so, could it be made public on the WCA profiles page? It would be nice to have some ranking history instead of just current ranking and past results.



For as much as I would like to see that and eventually create a chart for specific users, I don't think it can be done directly from the database without some ammount of decent programming to perform auxiliary calculations.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 8, 2013)

pjk said:


> It would be cool to show "Highest Past Rank" for each competitors events in their WCA profile. So the former #11 in 2x2 could now be #950, but we currently don't know. Is this info available in the database? If so, could it be made public on the WCA profiles page? It would be nice to have some ranking history instead of just current ranking and past results.



I wouldn't really like it in the default display of the person pages, but I've started working on a misc section page for this after Thom wondered about his ranking progression in the latest cubecast. I guess I could link to it from person pages maybe.


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 8, 2013)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> http://esk.staticcling.org/cubers/
> 
> I wrote some ugly code to calculate peak rankings. May not be totally accurate for singles (you might have a slightly better ranking).


Tim Sun had done this on the above website, but it's been down for a while.


----------



## Mikel (Sep 8, 2013)

I think it would be a good idea to add somewhere on personal WCA profiles the number of competitions they have been to. I mean, we can count, but humans are lazy.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 8, 2013)

Mikel said:


> I think it would be a good idea to add somewhere on personal WCA profiles the number of competitions they have been to. I mean, we can count, but humans are lazy.



I added it in the "Details" line. If there are other interesting single-value statistics like that, I might add a single-row "Statistics" table for this and them instead.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 8, 2013)

I assume this stat has been done recently, podium world records for events with maybe 5 results included (1st would generally be WC, with the exception of things like 2x2 in Australia)

I'd not, someone clever mind generating for all events?


----------



## Pro94 (Sep 8, 2013)

Gabriel Dechichi Barbar at his last competition got a 7.21 single on 3x3 and then 7.16, but only this one is recognized as SaR.
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009BARB01#333


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 8, 2013)

Stefan said:


> I added it in the "Details" line. If there are other interesting single-value statistics like that, I might add a single-row "Statistics" table for this and them instead.


Count of NRs, CRs, WRs
Sum of Singles rank
Sum of Averages rank


----------



## Sebastien (Sep 8, 2013)

Pro94 said:


> Gabriel Dechichi Barbar at his last competition got a 7.21 single on 3x3 and then 7.16, but only this one is recognized as SaR.
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009BARB01#333



Because its correct this way? Read the regs.


----------



## cubizh (Sep 8, 2013)

Spoiler: First Solve Success Rates




* Event	** 1st time fails	** 1st time successes	** 1st time DNS	** Total 1st Attempts	** 1st Time Fail Rate	* 5x5 blindfolded	 202	 11	 0	 213	 94.84%	 4x4 blindfolded	 379	 46	 0	 425	 89.18%	 3x3 blindfolded	 2409	 561	 1	 2971	 81.08%	 3x3 multi blindfolded	 623	 460	 11	 1094	 56.95%	 3x3 fewest moves	 972	 1041	 34	 2047	 47.48%	 3x3 mbld old style	 63	 124	 0	 187	 33.69%	 3x3 with feet	 213	 613	 0	 826	 25.79%	 Rubik's Clock	 305	 1162	 0	 1467	 20.79%	 7x7 Cube	 193	 1290	 0	 1483	 13.01%	 Rubik's Magic	 558	 4381	 0	 4939	 11.30%	 6x6 Cube	 176	 1386	 0	 1562	 11.27%	 Square-1	 188	 1626	 1	 1815	 10.36%	 4x4 Cube	 785	 7150	 1	 7936	 9.89%	 Megaminx	 241	 2357	 0	 2598	 9.28%	 5x5 Cube	 402	 4270	 1	 4673	 8.60%	 333oh	 601	 6847	 10	 7458	 8.06%	 Rubik's Cube	 1365	 22177	 36	 23578	 5.79%	 Master Magic	 116	 1966	 0	 2082	 5.57%	 2x2 Cube	 623	 11475	 6	 12104	 5.15%	 pyraminx	 275	 5240	 6	 5521	 4.98%	






Spoiler: Illustrative Chart


----------



## ThomasJE (Sep 8, 2013)

Could someone compile the medal table (countries) for all WC's? (including 82 and 03)


----------



## Pro94 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sebastien said:


> Because its correct this way? Read the regs.



I can't ge it...
For example on his 3rd competition, SESC/Santos 2010, he got 2 SaR single on 3x3 in two different rounds, I can't see why it's not the same here.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 8, 2013)

Ah, darn, I was hoping there were days of the week we never have competitions...



Spoiler: Durations of competitions in days





```
days competitions
1    969
2    492
3     56

SELECT days, count(*) competitions
FROM
(SELECT datediff(year*10000+endMonth*100+endDay, year*10000+month*100+day) + 1 days
FROM Competitions) tmp
GROUP BY days
```






Spoiler: How often each weekday was used





```
weekday count
   Mon    27
   Tue    18
   Wed    12
   Thu    20
   Fri   109
   Sat  1180
   Sun   755

SELECT wd, count(*)
FROM (
(SELECT weekday(year*10000+month*100+day) wd FROM Competitions) UNION ALL
(SELECT (weekday(year*10000+month*100+day) + 1) % 7 wd FROM Competitions WHERE datediff(year*10000+endMonth*100+endDay, year*10000+month*100+day) > 0) UNION ALL
(SELECT (weekday(year*10000+month*100+day) + 2) % 7 wd FROM Competitions WHERE datediff(year*10000+endMonth*100+endDay, year*10000+month*100+day) > 1)
) tmp
GROUP BY wd
```






Spoiler: The competitions on Wednesdays





```
GuangdongOpen2008         Wed
DubaiOpen2009             Wed
MammutOpen2009            Wed
ChennaiCubeChallenge2009  Wed
JavaFMCCubeDay2010        Wed
QingmingOpen2012          Wed
Guangzhou2013             Wed
IranOpen2012              Wed-Fri
ShristiOpen2009       Tue-Wed
SouthItalianOpen2009  Tue-Wed
BogorOpen2011         Tue-Wed
GuangdongOpen2013     Tue-Wed

SELECT wed.id, weekday(year*10000+month*100+day) start, weekday(year*10000+endMonth*100+endDay)
FROM (
(SELECT id, weekday(year*10000+month*100+day) wd FROM Competitions) UNION ALL
(SELECT id, (weekday(year*10000+month*100+day) + 1) % 7 wd FROM Competitions WHERE datediff(year*10000+endMonth*100+endDay, year*10000+month*100+day) > 0) UNION ALL
(SELECT id, (weekday(year*10000+month*100+day) + 2) % 7 wd FROM Competitions WHERE datediff(year*10000+endMonth*100+endDay, year*10000+month*100+day) > 1)
) wed, Competitions
WHERE wd=2 AND Competitions.id = wed.id
```






Pro94 said:


> I can't ge it...
> For example on his 3rd competition, SESC/Santos 2010, he got 2 SaR single on 3x3 in two different rounds, I can't see why it's not the same here.



The regulations have changed?


----------



## Brest (Sep 8, 2013)

Pro94 said:


> I can't ge it...
> For example on his 3rd competition, SESC/Santos 2010, he got 2 SaR single on 3x3 in two different rounds, I can't see why it's not the same here.



Probably because the first two rounds were on Friday / Saturday, and the Final round was on Sunday. This would mean the final was on a different calendar date. 9i2
Or the regulations were different when the competition was held. 9i3


----------



## TDM (Sep 8, 2013)

Pro94 said:


> I can't ge it...
> For example on his 3rd competition, SESC/Santos 2010, he got 2 SaR single on 3x3 in two different rounds, I can't see why it's not the same here.


https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/#9i2


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Sep 8, 2013)

I would be interested to see a PB streak ranking based on how many competitions someone went with a PB single or average every competition.


----------



## porkynator (Sep 8, 2013)

Nathan Dwyer said:


> I would be interested to see a PB streak ranking based on how many competitions someone went with a PB single or average every competition.


This would be interesting.
I'm on a PB-streak since my first comp.
Can this be done also for only one event? (PB-streak for 3x3 single, PB-streak for 5x5 avg, and so on).


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Sep 8, 2013)

porkynator said:


> Can this be done also for only one event? (PB-streak for 3x3 single, PB-streak for 5x5 avg, and so on).



I think it would be a cool thing to have this on the WCA website in the statistics section, for just 3x3 and overall, and current and past streaks


----------



## Pro94 (Sep 8, 2013)

Brest said:


> Probably because the first two rounds were on Friday / Saturday, and the Final round was on Sunday. This would mean the final was on a different calendar date. 9i2
> Or the regulations were different when the competition was held. 9i3





TDM said:


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/#9i2



Oh, ok, I didn't that rule was changed.


----------



## Mikel (Sep 8, 2013)

Stefan said:


> I added it in the "Details" line. If there are other interesting single-value statistics like that, I might add a single-row "Statistics" table for this and them instead.



You really are the "Nicest Person on the Forum"


----------



## cubizh (Sep 8, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> Could someone compile the medal table (countries) for all WC's? (including 82 and 03)





Spoiler: Table of Medals


----------



## ThomasJE (Sep 8, 2013)

cubizh said:


> Spoiler: Table of Medals



Could you put totals for G, S and B as well and sort them accordingly? Eg. for 21st, Czech Republic and Finland should be 21st with the rest 23rd as they have one gold, where as the others have one silver.

EDIT: And maybe have the 0's white and faded instead of them all red.


----------



## cubernya (Sep 8, 2013)

Who has the most occurrences of a certain time (for example: Feliks has 4 7.03's)


----------



## cubizh (Sep 9, 2013)

*3x3 Times Frequency:*


Spoiler




* 3x3 Time	** Frequency	* 14.72	 616	 15.80	 578	 14.59	 573	 16.11	 567	 15.59	 566	 16.18	 566	 15.34	 562	 13.91	 561	 14.38	 561	 14.71	 561	 14.68	 558	 14.78	 558	 14.84	 556	 14.90	 555	 16.43	 555	 14.46	 553	 14.18	 552	 14.91	 552	 15.02	 552	 15.55	 552	 15.15	 551	 14.63	 549	 13.93	 548	 16.08	 548	 13.96	 546	 14.58	 546	 15.40	 545	 15.72	 545	 16.71	 545	 13.80	 543	 15.06	 543	 15.28	 543	 14.80	 542	 15.00	 542	 15.18	 542	 14.13	 541	 14.93	 540	 14.97	 540	 15.31	 540	 14.65	 539	 16.28	 539	 15.03	 538	 16.34	 538	 14.08	 537	 14.81	 537	 15.11	 536	 16.02	 536	 17.02	 536	 15.75	 535	 15.84	 535	



I also decided to show *the times no one had yet*, from WR to one minute.


Spoiler





```
5.56
5.57
5.58
5.59
5.60
5.61
5.62
5.63
5.64
5.65
5.67
5.68
5.69
5.70
5.71
5.72
5.73
5.74
5.75
5.76
5.77
5.78
5.79
5.80
5.81
5.82
5.83
5.85
5.86
5.87
5.89
5.90
5.91
5.92
5.93
5.94
5.95
5.97
5.98
5.99
6.00
6.01
6.02
6.03
6.04
6.05
6.06
6.07
6.08
6.10
6.12
6.13
6.14
6.16
6.17
6.19
6.20
6.21
6.23
6.26
6.28
6.29
6.30
6.32
6.33
6.35
6.36
6.37
6.38
6.39
6.40
6.42
6.43
6.45
6.46
6.48
6.51
6.52
6.54
6.58
6.59
6.60
6.61
6.62
6.63
6.64
6.66
6.67
6.68
6.70
6.71
6.72
6.73
6.74
6.76
6.79
6.80
6.81
6.82
6.83
6.87
6.92
6.95
6.98
6.99
7.04
7.10
7.12
7.14
7.17
7.18
7.20
7.23
7.26
7.29
7.32
7.35
7.42
7.45
7.48
7.49
7.51
7.54
7.64
7.70
7.74
7.76
7.79
7.82
7.85
7.92
8.01
8.04
8.07
8.23
8.51
8.79
41.87
41.89
47.14
47.76
48.82
49.51
49.99
51.49
52.45
52.51
52.60
52.95
53.23
53.70
53.82
54.14
54.54
54.92
56.29
56.57
56.70
56.99
57.14
57.26
57.42
57.70
57.87
57.95
58.14
58.45
58.51
58.64
59.20
59.49
59.54
59.82
59.92
59.98
```



As you can see if you want to have unique times you'll either have to be pretty good...or not.


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 9, 2013)

Stefan said:


> I added it in the "Details" line. If there are other interesting single-value statistics like that, I might add a single-row "Statistics" table for this and them instead.



These are just ideas, so don't judge me:
# of countries competed in
# of events competed in
Sum of ranks ranking
# of medals of each kind
# of official solves
Longest 3BLD success streak
# of records set of each kind

If you decide to do statistics by event, it would be cool to see things like: 
percentiles 
global official averages (perhaps from last X rounds) with standard deviations and stuff 
Average placements in competitions by percentile
# of solves


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 9, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> These are just ideas, so don't judge me:
> # of countries competed in
> # of events competed in
> Sum of ranks ranking
> ...



What happened to "how attractive you are?"


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 9, 2013)

cubizh said:


> *3x3 Times Frequency:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I believe he meant per individual.


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 9, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> What happened to "how attractive you are?"



I merely said that in jest.


----------



## cubizh (Sep 10, 2013)

That70sShowDude said:


> I believe he meant per individual.


I know, unfortunately I couldn't do that at the moment.


----------



## cubizh (Sep 10, 2013)

I've decided to do a table that counts *the last competition year for competitors.*
How to read this table: For instance, there are 13 canadian competitors that had their last competition in 2003.



Spoiler




* Country / Year of Last Comp	** 2013	** 2012	** 2011	** 2010	** 2009	** 2008	** 2007	** 2006	** 2005	** 2004	** 2003	** 1982	** SUM	* USA	 1228	 761	 595	 520	 539	 379	 228	 117	 97	 43	 18	 1	 4526	 China	 1101	 740	 676	 675	 565	 154	 52	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 3963	 India	 739	 237	 255	 160	 129	 60	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1581	 Indonesia	 133	 185	 400	 247	 27	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 993	 Germany	 208	 223	 173	 143	 68	 24	 11	 14	 7	 1	 0	 1	 873	 Brazil	 381	 248	 91	 72	 63	 0	 10	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 865	 Canada	 291	 121	 124	 111	 57	 60	 28	 1	 1	 0	 13	 1	 808	 Japan	 191	 160	 70	 71	 47	 74	 44	 85	 42	 0	 0	 1	 785	 Poland	 362	 126	 77	 57	 54	 45	 18	 15	 11	 1	 0	 1	 767	 France	 195	 220	 95	 57	 75	 58	 18	 16	 13	 9	 0	 1	 757	 Taiwan	 149	 88	 87	 86	 136	 51	 10	 27	 0	 0	 0	 0	 634	 Spain	 136	 60	 61	 89	 111	 45	 21	 4	 3	 12	 0	 0	 542	 Philippines	 131	 48	 55	 29	 62	 152	 5	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 482	 Korea	 77	 63	 31	 51	 21	 138	 58	 26	 2	 0	 0	 0	 467	 Russia	 133	 108	 61	 33	 24	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 360	 Hungary	 23	 86	 32	 32	 86	 48	 23	 4	 19	 0	 0	 1	 354	 Malaysia	 43	 73	 65	 93	 78	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 352	 Thailand	 38	 45	 83	 88	 96	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 350	 Mexico	 96	 128	 61	 27	 5	 16	 1	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 335	 Sweden	 56	 52	 45	 31	 73	 20	 10	 12	 13	 3	 0	 0	 315	 Italy	 85	 70	 55	 43	 46	 6	 8	 1	 0	 0	 0	 1	 315	 Iran	 62	 143	 89	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 295	 Ukraine	 132	 90	 32	 0	 2	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 256	 United Kingdom	 94	 42	 33	 20	 29	 14	 11	 1	 0	 3	 1	 1	 249	 Chile	 53	 44	 78	 42	 29	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 246	 Colombia	 97	 104	 41	 1	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 244	 Vietnam	 75	 55	 42	 69	 3	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 244	 Netherlands	 42	 68	 18	 11	 30	 22	 14	 16	 7	 4	 0	 0	 232	 Australia	 48	 73	 51	 24	 0	 1	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 198	 Norway	 70	 52	 19	 25	 4	 2	 0	 1	 1	 0	 0	 0	 174	 Hong Kong	 9	 47	 3	 21	 37	 48	 1	 1	 5	 0	 0	 0	 172	 Peru	 102	 41	 22	 0	 2	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 167	 Romania	 69	 46	 16	 22	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 154	 Denmark	 37	 20	 35	 39	 11	 6	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 148	 Singapore	 32	 12	 10	 16	 51	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 121	 Israel	 2	 1	 75	 39	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 117	 Belgium	 43	 23	 18	 4	 10	 3	 4	 7	 1	 1	 0	 1	 115	 Finland	 26	 16	 18	 11	 11	 6	 6	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 95	 New Zealand	 3	 19	 17	 35	 13	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 87	 Austria	 45	 12	 9	 13	 1	 1	 1	 0	 1	 0	 0	 1	 84	 Serbia	 47	 11	 0	 2	 3	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 65	 Argentina	 32	 10	 18	 2	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 62	 Turkey	 38	 3	 1	 2	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 45	 Slovenia	 20	 10	 1	 14	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 45	 Croatia	 8	 8	 17	 2	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 36	 Switzerland	 8	 8	 8	 4	 5	 2	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	 36	 Slovakia	 7	 4	 0	 1	 10	 1	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 24	 Portugal	 3	 0	 1	 0	 14	 5	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 24	 Czech Republic	 9	 2	 2	 0	 3	 1	 4	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 22	 Greece	 2	 2	 1	 14	 1	 1	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 22	 Estonia	 11	 2	 2	 1	 5	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 22	 Latvia	 9	 8	 3	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 20	 Iceland	 0	 17	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 17	 Ireland	 7	 5	 2	 1	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 16	 Lithuania	 12	 2	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 15	 Belarus	 4	 6	 0	 4	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 15	 Macau	 2	 2	 0	 0	 7	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 12	 Mongolia	 2	 8	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 11	 Bulgaria	 5	 2	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 9	 Jordan	 1	 6	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 8	 United Arab Emirates	 2	 0	 0	 0	 5	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 7	 South Africa	 2	 1	 1	 1	 0	 0	 2	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 7	 Aruba	 1	 2	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	 4	 Luxembourg	 2	 0	 1	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 4	 Moldova	 2	 2	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 4	 El Salvador	 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	 3	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 4	 Kazakhstan	 2	 1	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 4	 Nigeria	 3	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 3	 Georgia	 3	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 3	 Puerto Rico	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 2	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 3	 Sri Lanka	 3	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 3	 Morocco	 1	 0	 1	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 3	 Lebanon	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 2	 Bangladesh	 0	 0	 2	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 2	 Bosnia and Herzegovina	 2	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 2	 Venezuela	 2	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 2	 Cyprus	 2	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 2	 Tunisia	 1	 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 2	 Pakistan	 1	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 2	 Costa Rica	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 Albania	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 Afghanistan	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 Egypt	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 Cuba	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 Armenia	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 Azerbaijan	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 Cote d_Ivoire	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 Saudi Arabia	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 Bolivia	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 Trinidad and Tobago	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 Dominican Republic	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 1	 Algeria	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 Mauritius	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	



*Most recent competiton date from competitors by country (sorted inversely)*


Spoiler




* #	** Country	** Date of last comp	* 1	 Dominican Republic	 28-05-2005	 2	 Cuba	 27-10-2007	 3	 Azerbaijan	 03-11-2007	 4	 Puerto Rico	 10-11-2007	 5	 Cote d_Ivoire	 22-12-2007	 6	 Bolivia	 25-04-2009	 7	 Saudi Arabia	 12-09-2009	 8	 El Salvador	 10-07-2010	 9	 Egypt	 16-01-2011	 10	 Algeria	 27-03-2011	 11	 Costa Rica	 22-05-2011	 12	 Bangladesh	 17-09-2011	 13	 Mauritius	 26-11-2011	 14	 Afghanistan	 20-04-2012	 15	 Trinidad and Tobago	 29-09-2012	 16	 Iceland	 24-11-2012	 17	 Singapore	 23-02-2013	 18	 Bosnia and Herzegovina	 24-03-2013	 19	 Aruba	 07-04-2013	 20	 Croatia	 21-04-2013


----------



## cubizh (Sep 10, 2013)

Spoiler: Competitions with 3 or more delegates (oficially designated to the competition)




* Competition Name	** cityName	** countryId	** # of delegates	* Japan Open 2013	 Tokyo	 Japan	 5	 Japan Open 2010	 Osaka	 Japan	 4	 Japan Open 2011	 Hyogo	 Japan	 4	 World Rubik's Cube Championship 2013	 Las Vegas, Nevada	 USA	 4	 Japan Open 2012	 Tokyo	 Japan	 4	 Rubik's World Championship 2005	 Lake Buena Vista, Florida	 USA	 3	 World Rubik's Cube Championship 2007	 Budapest	 Hungary	 3	 World Rubik's Cube Championship 2009	 DÃ¼sseldorf	 Germany	 3	 Japan Open 2009	 Matsudo, Chiba	 Japan	 3	 Asian Championship 2010	 Bangkok	 Thailand	 3	 Kansai Open 2013	 Osaka	 Japan	 3	 Guangzhou CCSA Championship 2013	 Guangzhou, Guangdong	 China	 3	 Cubetcha 2013	 Minneapolis, Minnesota	 USA	 3	






Spoiler: Chart of delegates by competition distribution










And just for fun:


Spoiler: Competitions with no delegates




* name	** cityName	** countryId	** Name of Delegate	** # of delegates	* World Rubik's Cube Championship 1982	 Budapest	 Hungary	  0	 Florence Open 2010	 Florence	 Italy	 T.B.D.	 0	 Cubecomps Test	 Granada	 Spain	  0	




Would be interesting to know what's going on in Japan.


----------



## Kian (Sep 10, 2013)

cubizh said:


> Spoiler: Competitions with 3 or more delegates
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These are just the people listed as THE delegate(s) on the WCA competition page. There were many more delegates, for example, at the World Championship this past year.


----------



## cubizh (Sep 10, 2013)

Kian said:


> These are just the people listed as THE delegate(s) on the WCA competition page. There were many more delegates, for example, at the World Championship this past year.


That is correct, by delegates I mean officially appointed as such on the WCA competition page.


----------



## ThomasJE (Sep 12, 2013)

cubizh said:


> That is correct, by delegates I mean officially appointed as such on the WCA competition page.



I can't find any competition on the WCA website called 'Cubecomps Test'. Should this particular competition be removed?


----------



## cubizh (Sep 12, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> I can't find any competition on the WCA website called 'Cubecomps Test'. Should this particular competition be removed?


It is not in the website but it is present in the database, I suppose for testing purposes, not a big deal.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 12, 2013)

cubizh said:


> Spoiler: Competitions with 3 or more delegates (oficially designated to the competition)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you tell us how many delegates attended Worlds 2013? Not as delegates ofc but as competitors.


----------



## cubizh (Sep 12, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Can you tell us how many delegates attended Worlds 2013? Not as delegates ofc but as competitors.



Here are the *29* delegates that were present at Worlds 2013, sorted alphabetically.


Spoiler: Delegates that attended Worlds 2013




* Delegates at Worlds 2013	* Anders Larsson	 Bob Burton	 Chester Lian	 Chris Hardwick	 Chris Krueger	 Daniel Sheppard	 Dave Campbell	 Dene Beardsley	 Felix Lee	 Gunnar Krig	 Henrik Buus Aagaard	 Ilkyoo Choi (최일규) Jean-Louis Mathieu	 Jeremy Fleischman	 Jim Mertens	 Kåre Krig	 Kian Barry	 Kristopher De Asis	 Lars Vandenbergh	 Michael Young	 Mike Hughey	 Natán Riggenbach	 Philippe Virouleau	 Ron van Bruchem	 Sébastien Auroux	 Tim Reynolds	 Vidar Klungre	 Vincent Sheu	 Wilson José Duarte Espitia


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 12, 2013)

cubizh said:


> Here are the *28* delegates that were present at Worlds 2013, sorted alphabetically.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Delegates that attended Worlds 2013
> ...



Cool. Thanks.


----------



## cubizh (Sep 12, 2013)

This one is a little tough to explain. I was looking to see *which coutries had more competitors competing abroad than competing in their own country. (FIXED)*
The following table shows the number of times competitors competed in their own country and abroad.
How to read this table: All 14 times that competitors from Mongolia competed, they had to do it outside Mongolia. (This will soon change since they're going to have their own competition soon). Note that this count is not competitors that competed, but number of times competitors competed. 


Spoiler




* Country	** Number of times a competitor competed home	** Number of times a competitor competed abroad	** Percentage	* Belarus	 0	 41	 0.0%	 South Africa	 0	 40	 0.0%	 Aruba	 0	 22	 0.0%	 Bulgaria	 0	 18	 0.0%	 Mongolia	 0	 14	 0.0%	 Nigeria	 0	 13	 0.0%	 Luxembourg	 0	 13	 0.0%	 Kazakhstan	 0	 12	 0.0%	 Belize	 0	 11	 0.0%	 Sri Lanka	 0	 8	 0.0%	 Armenia	 0	 8	 0.0%	 Moldova	 0	 7	 0.0%	 Puerto Rico	 0	 6	 0.0%	 El Salvador	 0	 5	 0.0%	 Macedonia	 0	 5	 0.0%	 Morocco	 0	 4	 0.0%	 Egypt	 0	 4	 0.0%	 Venezuela	 0	 4	 0.0%	 Tunisia	 0	 3	 0.0%	 Pakistan	 0	 3	 0.0%	 Georgia	 0	 3	 0.0%	 Cyprus	 0	 3	 0.0%	 Dominican Republic	 0	 2	 0.0%	 Lebanon	 0	 2	 0.0%	 Cote d_Ivoire	 0	 2	 0.0%	 Mauritius	 0	 2	 0.0%	 Afghanistan	 0	 2	 0.0%	 Bangladesh	 0	 2	 0.0%	 Cuba	 0	 1	 0.0%	 Azerbaijan	 0	 1	 0.0%	 Bolivia	 0	 1	 0.0%	 Saudi Arabia	 0	 1	 0.0%	 Algeria	 0	 1	 0.0%	 Costa Rica	 0	 1	 0.0%	 Trinidad and Tobago	 0	 1	 0.0%	 Albania	 0	 1	 0.0%	 Switzerland	 11	 93	 10.6%	 Ireland	 8	 33	 19.5%	 Bosnia and Herzegovina	 1	 4	 20.0%	 Macau	 8	 30	 21.1%	 Latvia	 14	 49	 22.2%	 Slovakia	 11	 31	 26.2%	 Lithuania	 10	 18	 35.7%	 Greece	 14	 22	 38.9%	 Belgium	 239	 314	 43.2%	 Croatia	 26	 32	 44.8%	 Portugal	 25	 30	 45.5%	 Austria	 180	 194	 48.1%	 Slovenia	 60	 57	 51.3%	 Iceland	 17	 14	 54.8%	 Hungary	 788	 631	 55.5%	 Netherlands	 838	 666	 55.7%	 Czech Republic	 43	 25	 63.2%	 Hong Kong	 263	 131	 66.8%	 Turkey	 57	 28	 67.1%	 United Kingdom	 652	 255	 71.9%	 Sweden	 905	 276	 76.6%	 Malaysia	 645	 188	 77.4%	 Jordan	 7	 2	 77.8%	 Finland	 274	 70	 79.7%	 France	 2302	 544	 80.9%	 Norway	 417	 98	 81.0%	 Denmark	 494	 112	 81.5%	 Korea	 828	 183	 81.9%	 Serbia	 66	 13	 83.5%	 Germany	 2945	 562	 84.0%	 New Zealand	 158	 28	 84.9%	 Russia	 971	 165	 85.5%	 Argentina	 113	 19	 85.6%	 Estonia	 83	 13	 86.5%	 Singapore	 160	 25	 86.5%	 Australia	 536	 66	 89.0%	 Israel	 147	 18	 89.1%	 Romania	 288	 35	 89.2%	 Canada	 2341	 283	 89.2%	 Italy	 1325	 153	 89.6%	 Spain	 1819	 199	 90.1%	 Mexico	 587	 57	 91.1%	 Indonesia	 2163	 201	 91.5%	 Japan	 3677	 333	 91.7%	 Taiwan	 1521	 112	 93.1%	 Thailand	 1010	 74	 93.2%	 Peru	 379	 27	 93.3%	 Poland	 3051	 209	 93.6%	 India	 2427	 151	 94.1%	 Ukraine	 533	 31	 94.5%	 Philippines	 1180	 59	 95.2%	 Colombia	 494	 24	 95.4%	 China	 8509	 366	 95.9%	 Iran	 481	 17	 96.6%	 USA	 14116	 467	 96.8%	 Chile	 776	 23	 97.1%	 Vietnam	 411	 12	 97.2%	 Brazil	 1839	 17	 99.1%	 United Arab Emirates	 7	 0	 100.0%


----------



## lachose (Sep 12, 2013)

That's odd because Cuba shoud also be listed here as 0.00% home. Or have I misunderstood ?
https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...Id=Cuba&years=&show=100+Persons&single=Single
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007JRAN01


----------



## cubizh (Sep 12, 2013)

lachose said:


> That's odd because Cuba shoud also be listed here as 0.00% home. Or have I misunderstood ?


Oops, I missed some countries in my selection. It is fixed now. Thank you for noticing and pointing it out.


----------



## Mikel (Sep 12, 2013)

cubizh said:


> Here are the *28* delegates that were present at Worlds 2013, sorted alphabetically.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Delegates that attended Worlds 2013
> ...



You forgot Ilkyoo Choi


----------



## cubizh (Sep 13, 2013)

Mikel said:


> You forgot Ilkyoo Choi



In this particular case, the reason for that is I didn't deal with asian names when comparing with the delegate ones on the WCA webpage, which of course are different, since "Ilkyoo Choi" is different than "Ilkyoo Choi (최일규)" that is on the database. Thanks for noticing that. There are probably more.


----------



## Sebastien (Sep 13, 2013)

This goes beyond my SQL skills: I realized yesterday that I had only one DNF in FMC in my last 31 attempts, which allows me to calculate an average of 31. I wondered, what the largest (Top 10?) FMC averages from official solves might be (consecutive attempts with at most one DNF) and what there values are. Is someone willing to look into this?


----------



## Stefan (Sep 13, 2013)

Sebastien said:


> This goes beyond my SQL skills: I realized yesterday that I had only one DNF in FMC in my last 31 attempts, which allows me to calculate an average of 31. I wondered, what the largest (Top 10?) FMC averages from official solves might be (consecutive attempts with at most one DNF) and what there values are. Is someone willing to look into this?



Actually I count 30 for you, not 31. Can you check the way you counted?

And if I'm not mistaken (still a hack I'm working on), you're not even podium in this regard . My top 5:

32 Bob Burton (only has successes!)
32 Bence Barát
31 Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭)
30 Sébastien Auroux
28 Erik Akkersdijk


----------



## Sebastien (Sep 13, 2013)

I simply miscounted on my profile 

Thanks.


----------



## cubizh (Sep 13, 2013)

It's an interesting problem not very easy to solve.
In the meanwhile, I'll post an updated list of FMC streaks.



Spoiler: FMC Streaks




* Name	** FMC Streak	* Bob Burton	 32	 Bence Barát	 28	 Maarten Smit	 26	 Piotr Kózka	 25	 Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭)	 22	 Erik Akkersdijk	 21	 Erik Akkersdijk	 19	 Simon Westlund	 19	 Clément Gallet	 16	 Sébastien Auroux	 16	 Clément Gallet	 15	 Mario Laurent	 15	 Michał Pleskowicz	 15	 Kåre Krig	 14	 Timothy Sun	 13	 Yunqi Ouyang (欧阳韵奇)	 13	 Sébastien Auroux	 13	 Shuang Chen (陈霜)	 13	 Clément Gallet	 11	 Tim Reynolds	 11	 Lorenzo Vigani Poli	 11	 Sébastien Auroux	 11	 Dániel Varga	 11	 Mariano D'Imperio	 11	 Zbigniew Zborowski	 10	 Arnaud van Galen	 10	 Mike Hughey	 10	 Mateusz Kurek	 10	 Riadi Arsandi	 10	 Chester Lian	 10	 Ardianto Satriawan	 10	 Auguste Olivry	 10


----------



## Benyó (Sep 14, 2013)

cubizh said:


> Spoiler: Table of Medals



i think you have counted dnf-result podium places as real medals. for example: hungary does not have 2 silver medals in 5bld, but has 2 competitors with dnf result from wc07 where only one solve was successful so noone got silver and bronze medals


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 14, 2013)

*Sum of all averages* (All 113 people)


Spoiler




RankNameSum222333444555666777333ft333ohclockminxpyramsq11Yu Nakajima (中島悠)9:46.482.468.7934.041:03.062:13.823:25.270:37.5615.128.310:57.824.4115.822Bence Barát11:05.392.5410.2839.771:11.862:16.182:52.191:50.3218.2713.681:08.135.9516.223Louis Cormier11:11.412.919.9837.051:14.752:38.833:48.480:46.0817.6610.950:52.454.5427.734Simon Westlund11:22.82.889.5537.181:17.342:40.433:48.791:04.3618.699.640:48.064.8221.065Erik Akkersdijk11:24.652.689.3136.41:10.892:27.454:04.880:48.5418.0710.821:04.344.8226.456Dan Cohen11:39.692.289.5135.541:08.122:18.23:26.892:00.7816.029.561:13.364.8914.547Robert Yau11:47.642.268.2137.931:10.412:23.094:01.211:32.4616.2612.610:59.445.7418.028John Brechon11:55.972.5410.1240.611:13.962:24.323:26.962:00.5116.810.231:02.414.2423.279Michał Halczuk12:10.083.3510.837.71:07.952:05.452:57.362:57.0319.4713.081:12.659.7115.5310Milán Baticz12:16.392.539.3538.431:13.192:29.343:40.982:02.1115.9310.391:05.275.3423.5311Evan Liu12:26.713.1810.8942.311:21.062:42.443:57.721:04.5920.146.791:25.725.5626.3112Daniel Sheppard12:52.192.6411.945.251:23.142:44.334:32.871:06.8118.917.511:14.985.0918.7613Antoine Cantin12:55.083.161042.291:24.462:54.974:42.910:47.1413.2310.031:10.145.6231.1314Congbiao Jiang (蒋丛骉)13:20.623.979.8943.981:13.042:10.083:31.342:10.1719.0624.961:58.259.6826.215Mats Valk13:23.952.167.6632.091:10.332:27.984:10.752:27.7914.1213.661:32.956.4917.9716Matic Omulec13:24.83.8311.1945.621:24.692:46.643:53.62:10.6622.0320.540:56.235.3324.4417Kevin Costello III13:25.653.199.2836.551:24.152:37.53:30.691:56.3915.5727.181:32.618.344.2418Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)13:29.484.6710.7744.931:28.563:18.954:43.990:32.4115.0712.991:19.838.8128.519Mitchell Lane13:33.593.4210.3641.471:24.832:36.354:06.961:59.0220.2112.831:23.085.2329.8320Chris Wall13:38.334.8314.2252.071:29.643:11.14:08.21:34.9222.9211.630:53.67.5927.6121Yu Sajima (佐島優)13:46.293.338.9636.141:13.772:51.445:34.30:43.2618.237.531:23.37639.9622Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทย์โยธิน)13:50.452.828.535.171:06.362:20.543:36.252:13.3915.9226.251:51.467.4966.323Jan Bentlage13:58.023.313.2148.341:39.583:11.214:31.021:08.1419.5410.981:26.86.0819.8224Dániel Varga14:14.333.7511.2846.961:23.722:51.554:22.651:55.0418.4114.831:33.665.4527.0325Takahiro Tomisawa (富沢隆広)14:17.153.9711.5347.271:22.872:57.34:43.31:27.424.0523.951:14.112.5228.8926Sachio Iwasaki (岩崎幸生)14:17.984.0112.5355.711:34.463:05.624:45.560:46.4122.8610.241:37.326.4636.827Dmitry Kryuzban14:32.563.9511.7952.381:35.112:44.844:47.531:24.2526.458.611:54.083.8219.7528Jayden McNeill14:43.092.4910.5442.271:28.712:53.534:372:16.1116.0423.061:21.575.5826.1929Juan Juli Andika Chandra14:43.994.813.4252.931:31.533:05.864:36.551:45.920.8510.041:22.156.2533.7130Christopher Olson14:56.1929.546.221:37.072:49.224:17.122:19.6616.8213.11:50.215.9729.331Yunqi Ouyang (欧阳韵奇)15:19.714.5113.4351.531:39.733:21.55:10.890:57.5827.2812.021:49.177.7724.332Carlos Méndez García-Barroso15:25.462.288.743.141:21.882:59.764:56.482:55.2915.948.711:25.135.522.6533Walker Welch15:27.024.0413.3557.681:38.43:06.514:07.961:57.5926.2314.891:51.567.6241.1934Fakhri Raihaan15:30.93.4410.7548.211:34.33:26.185:43.350:38.2119.8813.381:48.544.4940.1735Alberto Pérez de Rada Fiol15:31.563.6412.1951.021:39.232:58.034:29.081:33.8122.720.692:19.275.1636.7436Akash Rupela15:34.384.0712.0452.651:33.093:03.635:09.031:46.7923.0819.051:34.637.6328.6937AJ Blair15:43.913.5312.8357.311:41.173:35.515:33.431:17.6722.1511.391:22.126.720.138Trevor Petersen15:52.323.4911.3651.461:36.693:08.95:02.142:32.2221.4419.291:15.094.5325.7139Timothy Sun15:53.313.4310.1544.571:28.413:54.785:52.460:55.1321.5110.261:41.728.1722.7240Sébastien Auroux15:55.262.7513.4551.91:44.423:264:55.541:40.8122.558.231:56.214.628.841Chunyu Zhang 2 (张春雨)16:07.415.3414.1654.891:28.342:47.454:17.983:08.2322.9124.211:54.68.7320.5742Maarten Smit16:10.342.8110.2445.161:28.142:56.274:48.323:56.1820.367.241:11.114.8919.6243Austin Reed16:28.592.6710.7545.061:37.723:18.65:13.022:34.7621.2612.481:37.455.7729.0544Balázs Bernát16:31.153.5811.1245.331:18.783:03.144:31.23:25.7719.8418.531:48.3810.7434.7445Nguyễn Ngọc Thịnh16:36.313.9310.2343.31:24.032:58.085:21.981:43.0620.0930.331:21.76.85112.7346Yan Xuan (宣炎)16:37.14.4913.1757.441:41.83:20.75:26.751:30.1121.6620.151:58.4111.3131.1147David Woner16:42.383.510.9843.631:36.413:19.626:00.312:15.9817.588.441:42.335.0718.5348Teo Kai Xiang16:44.334.99.8841.351:30.043:30.116:04.631:22.518.0213.341:38.387.5863.649Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)16:55.262.069.3541.531:28.753:28.445:57.662:22.0920.9612.821:29.995.236.4150Ivan Zabrodin16:56.194.7114.4449.51:39.853:16.894:51.612:30.0524.8612.381:57.956.9946.9651Corey Sakowski16:58.744.112.5851.841:50.333:41.575:39.351:50.4921.4518.271:39.235.2824.2552Jiawen Wu (吴嘉文)17:01.253.611.9253.471:39.343:55.755:48.91:30.5620.9712.71:41.566.7435.7453Zhiyang Chen (陈至扬)17:02.873.8411.3642.561:30.863:08.645:05.483:59.8218.7121.031:16.176.5717.8354Ernie Pulchny17:03.994.2312.9156.391:48.583:05.034:45.352:45.7127.6514.11:55.57.6640.8855Shu Kasuga (春日柊)17:07.614.213.1158.541:42.343:24.046:04.361:08.0919.3818.41:55.298.1151.7556Nguyễn Việt Hoàng17:12.415.241661.431:46.183:41.395:33.420:54.5322.9317.032:33.3211.0129.9357Edward Lin17:15.012.489.3737.611:20.062:57.974:46.672:09.3115.6215.683:53.976.6639.6158Thompson Clarke17:18.833.289.2241.951:47.083:48.776:24.591:35.5417.089.21:26.295.9649.8759Fumiki Koseki (古関章記)17:19.895.6815.6754.731:40.553:37.315:36.731:53.7830.1111.192:02.37.324.5460José Leonardo Chaparro Prieto17:28.123.5610.9250.071:38.13:00.734:54.094:24.9121.3120.251:04.038.0732.0861Chan Chun Hang (陳浚鏗)17:44.915.0215.0258.441:30.763:34.525:09.933:27.9827.6319.591:29.887.2318.9162Yusheng Liu (刘雨生)17:55.925.8112.7349.031:40.513:25.854:55.252:56.8718.1351.81:42.413.8543.6963Henrik Buus Aagaard18:04.473.0912.0453.791:57.874:16.467:12.130:39.0217.8812.271:47.026.7126.1964Callum Hales-Jepp18:10.164.2813.6670.32:01.524:26.866:06.531:01.0822.0218.161:30.4410.1845.1365James Molloy18:13.395.2115.2456.31:50.663:32.765:44.092:34.3425.698.581:55.669.6335.2366Felix Lee18:17.383.4111.8150.711:49.274:08.836:36.541:19.123.0717.11:59.514.1833.8567Péter Trombitás18:42.663.5912.5154.661:41.23:38.215:53.612:10.3822.3514.152:46.4613.8831.6668Mihail Myshkin18:52.76.2714.5758.081:40.243:05.834:22.613:31.923.4932.252:03.2513.96100.2569Michał Pleskowicz18:58.772.138.6547.211:34.553:44.736:31.362:57.9612.6721.722:11.285.5520.9670Janitra Ezra Putra19:01.965.3512.2450.451:42.113:28.975:45.893:36.9523.6111.561:46.098.9249.8271Nobuaki Suga (菅信昭)19:04.54.5711.5947.461:38.683:58.86:13.962:32.1418.2822.491:47.926.8661.7572Chen Kee Yen19:08.996.1614.2351.991:37.683:26.755:28.14:54.1925.524.341:02.096.1531.8173Fernando Daniel Hernández Sánchez19:10.074.2513.1246.341:42.063:15.956:08.863:58.4124.2211.881:34.627.7542.6174Holger Stadel Borum19:12.665.0914.455.741:38.863:57.935:02.322:55.3631.1618.792:05.4910.527775Ivo Bakker19:12.884.7413.5356.61:45.614:00.565:22.232:28.4630.4612.952:37.3111.0249.4176Hong Zhang (张宏)19:47.325.0314.8164.411:47.463:35.715:08.413:02.3546.326.052:59.78.3728.7277Akihiro Ishida (石田朗大)19:51.676.113.8651.552:02.974:27.737:21.711:40.0224.98.981:52.636.5934.6378Hideki Niina (新名秀樹)20:11.15.2813.4560.331:58.014:10.446:32.342:10.630.8624.791:51.759.863.4579Alrimar Dias Rocha Sobrinho20:48.224.413.4655.881:58.974:02.95:57.713:50.3425.6110.452:19.425.843.2880Alex Thielemier20:49.684.7712.4252.81:33.893:50.355:40.495:05.4323.0310.822:25.795.9123.9881Rémi Esturoune21:03.593.5112.4254.652:05.064:24.539:12.21:31.4823.7111.231:32.575.9626.2782François Courtès21:06.944.4719.1772.172:16.594:17.16:36.22:48.3340.2418.012:05.927.3621.3883Niklas Spies21:09.13.911.8654.931:44.894:05.467:25.613:0922.9310.492:12.664.7142.6684Yi Ren (任逸)21:09.274.9814.1466.122:01.544:00.86:04.724:00.9519.9311.992:21.438.3934.2885Mike Hughey21:13.636.6820.385.112:11.614:33.786:23.811:57.1138.8514.132:40.5712.129.5886Jibo Zhao (赵吉波)21:25.535.3515.3557.621:353:42.645:12.455:07.2131.3134.292:07.5723.0753.6787Takuma Shirahase (白波瀬拓磨)21:29.344.2213.0959.161:54.794:25.438:22.721:07.8230.0313.312:28.627.8762.2888Nora Christ21:54.145.3513.1960.921:55.994:16.196:11.793:42.4533.4119.451:57.2410.8387.3389Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭)21:55.324.8917.378.152:08.834:26.966:53.992:19.5539.917.992:39.059.439.3190Jiajun Li (李嘉俊)22:15.374.5112.2856.721:55.324:33.766:22.674:14.5320.3427.962:26.837.7432.7191Gustavo Maysonnave Franck22:25.216.8716.0464.891:35.892:42.083:40.15:30.7742.3128.23:44.2510.28143.5392Konsta Jukka22:47.574.6612.5661.942:10.244:16.856:33.334:08.2826.751.741:47.1416.6957.4493Shuai Liu (刘帅)22:48.827.1914.4966.312:11.294:59.987:04.013:05.7138.1420.451:58.236.8256.294Jia Zeng (曾嘉)22:54.665.7816.3560.642:06.494:03.976:58.983:44.0738.3532.392:36.0812.6438.9295Rafael Werneck Cinoto23:02.285.4717.2578.152:32.845:17.448:55.730:38.8728.6120.322:20.788.8437.9896Qirun Zhong (钟奇润)23:23.896.7314.564.481:58.123:59.96:28.055:40.1531.4129.42:18.0311.1321.9997Kou Oobatake (大畠功)23:36.446.0317.0776.092:16.355:41.648:20.41:20.5628.6915.273:03.6713.1117.5698Piotr Michał Padlewski23:41.784.6113.2671.532:21.645:04.119:31.062:24.7718.3311.082:02.275.7313.3999Fang Qin (秦方)23:50.416.7917.285.872:13.974:05.566:24.171:45.2834.9482.233:36.3816.22101.8100Baiqiang Dong (董百强)23:53.585.1114.555.51:45.23:39.245:56.465:57.5529.6339.33:10.2813.7247.09101Zihao Wang (王子豪)24:00.783.3713.5958.561:57.744:08.136:28.436:48.0921.9318.131:55.9510.1136.75102Jiawei Shou (寿佳伟)24:36.295.0516.5675.772:26.175:29.668:38.041:52.1230.6718.12:56.511.5336.12103Hampus Hansson25:10.054.1914.4865.932:27.655:01.8610:461:44.4623.4610.812:18.59.4943.22104Daniel Gloppestad Bajer25:17.463.610.7455.191:49.45:47.588:40.84:16.0117.7146.361:12.337.3370.41105Rodrigo Gómez Araya27:10.85.2614.3153.461:50.424:59.737:45.196:51.4533.6429.712:00.45.5881.65106Ole Nikolai Gjerset27:19.943.7515.6679.682:37.375:05.419:14.073:41.437.2927.292:36.228.2373.57107Ryohei Yoshioka (吉岡亮平)27:40.716.7424.3995.192:57.146:03.368:31.832:49.9250.2112.343:10.59.249.89108Nick Vu27:42.667.4719.5186.962:59.735:50.218:08.443:32.7140.6317.123:17.4511.0951.34109Mantas Sidabras28:43.665.8915.9584.832:47.345:32.29:19.923:20.321.7776.832:42.9415.6180.08110Li Gao (高力)32:39.945.6816.5978.412:34.535:50.339:26.085:27.3446.4158.834:42.0319.654.11111Xu Zhao (赵旭)35:14.737.1320.5284.22:19.75:08.1512:305:12.2856.9726.515:42.7515.6950.83112Boriss Benzerruki36:52.734.1114.7664.043:13.847:47.5611:066:03.6130.3924.555:15.25.4563.22113Tommy Holm39:33.3310.5821.24103.113:35.777:32.4613:095:26.342.6633.922:35.3515.61207.33




*Sum of 2-7 averages* (Top 100 of 679 people)


Spoiler




RankNameSum2223334445556667771Feliks Zemdegs6:29.842.127.4930.490:56.872:00.782:52.092Kevin Hays6:35.843.549.2437.930:59.061:51.32:54.773Michał Halczuk7:02.613.3510.837.71:07.952:05.452:57.364Lin Chen (陈霖)7:11.873.921045.971:10.092:05.042:56.855Bence Barát7:12.822.5410.2839.771:11.862:16.182:52.196Yu Nakajima (中島悠)7:27.442.468.7934.041:03.062:13.823:25.277Dan Cohen7:40.542.289.5135.541:08.122:18.23:26.898Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทย์โยธิน)7:49.642.828.535.171:06.362:20.543:36.259Congbiao Jiang (蒋丛骉)7:52.33.979.8943.981:13.042:10.083:31.3410Yi Seung-Woo (이승우)7:53.445.5711.8359.921:05.642:10.613:19.8711Kam Chor Kin (甘楚健)7:57.914.5111.9646.671:15.012:17.453:22.3112John Brechon7:58.512.5410.1240.611:13.962:24.323:26.9613Niko Paavilainen8:06.594.6111.4748.821:14.722:13.493:33.4814Syuhei Omura (大村周平)8:11.623.319.6338.021:10.052:30.373:40.2415Milán Baticz8:13.822.539.3538.431:13.192:29.343:40.9816Kevin Costello III8:21.363.199.2836.551:24.152:37.53:30.6917Robert Yau8:23.112.268.2137.931:10.412:23.094:01.2118Emily Wang8:244.689.8439.881:11.552:38.483:39.5719Zhiqing Shi (石志庆)8:25.155.5112.5550.11:17.272:27.643:32.0820Howard Wong Jun Yen (黄俊仁)8:25.52.839.4837.611:11.392:31.913:52.2821Florian Harrer8:27.14.9711.2248.671:17.152:34.313:30.7822Mats Valk8:30.972.167.6632.091:10.332:27.984:10.7523Erik Akkersdijk8:31.612.689.3136.41:10.892:27.454:04.8824Louis Cormier8:322.919.9837.051:14.752:38.833:48.4825Yueh-Lin Tsai (蔡岳霖)8:33.745.5310.2447.871:07.372:31.443:51.2926Michael Röhrer8:35.74.6912.644.621:26.562:30.593:36.6427Simon Westlund8:36.172.889.5537.181:17.342:40.433:48.7928Takayuki Ookusa (大艸尊之)8:37.875.0112.5445.311:15.832:33.013:46.1729Jascha Bakarinow8:42.125.3912.1147.51:19.522:37.513:40.0930Han-Cyun Chen (陳翰群)8:42.874.1212.3839.571:13.672:26.844:06.2931Georgy Vershinin8:45.384.6610.4540.181:16.482:33.014:00.632Cezary Rokita8:46.295.2912.3650.471:23.952:31.853:42.3733Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호)8:47.663.69.4934.441:09.862:44.364:05.9134Lee Poon Kit (李本杰)8:53.536.3511.2447.731:16.952:35.993:55.2735Ibrahim Vajgel-Shedid8:53.883.0611.6352.281:17.522:38.953:50.4436SeungBeom Cho8:55.692.969.4740.281:20.862:31.774:10.3537Kailong Li (李开隆)8:56.863.179.438.921:09.522:39.044:16.8138Evan Liu8:57.63.1810.8942.311:21.062:42.443:57.7239Breandan Vallance8:58.811.888.3239.11:05.732:36.314:17.4640Yongting You (尤永庭)9:01.153.889.5535.361:10.522:46.894:14.9541Vladislav Shavelskiy9:02.964.6911.8441.251:15.422:39.924:09.8442Mitchell Lane9:03.393.4210.3641.471:24.832:36.354:06.9643Kuo-Hao Wu (吳國豪)9:04.44.2311.2343.641:10.792:43.994:10.5244Matic Omulec9:05.573.8311.1945.621:24.692:46.643:53.645Hunor Bózsing9:06.063.3710.0642.581:17.522:48.244:04.2946Weixing Zhang (张炜星)9:12.372.769.5634.371:13.272:31.114:41.347Justin Thomas9:12.394.7312.0843.611:17.492:20.354:34.1348Jan Smarschevski9:13.084.679.5844.251:16.782:34.74:23.149Nurym Kudaibergen9:13.674.0110.7637.221:19.222:43.774:18.6950Mitsuki Gunji (郡司光貴)9:15.94.049.6940.121:12.622:40.834:28.651Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์)9:16.432.558.3835.581:12.932:44.954:32.0452Myles Casanas9:17.446.1415.1955.841:34.182:42.563:43.5353James Hildreth9:18.854.1914.7456.051:30.172:50.513:43.1954Pablo Aguilar Dominguez9:22.053.6311.0843.411:25.42:38.324:20.2155Achmad Rizki Zakaria9:22.374.1112.4947.041:24.112:57.53:57.1256I-Hsun Li (李奕勳)9:23.344.8613.8553.741:30.222:42.413:58.2657Guan Ying Chen (陳冠穎)9:24.424.5410.2241.841:16.152:52.94:18.7758Gustavo Maysonnave Franck9:25.876.8716.0464.891:35.892:42.083:40.159Giovanni Contardi9:25.943.698.5434.271:11.852:53.114:34.4860Norbert Héjja9:31.395.2812.4750.651:26.742:47.774:08.4861Ivan Torgashov9:31.913.5312.1347.241:18.372:48.264:22.3862Przemysław Kaleta9:32.143.579.4239.681:26.112:50.694:22.6763Shuangbin Feng (冯爽彬)9:33.037.1514.4255.481:33.462:51.863:50.6664Huan Yuan (袁欢)9:33.276.6714.1652.171:31.672:46.294:02.3165Zixi Yan (严子希)9:35.75.1713.9550.11:28.182:48.514:09.7966Dániel Varga9:39.913.7511.2846.961:23.722:51.554:22.6567Daniel Sheppard9:40.132.6411.945.251:23.142:44.334:32.8768Hsuan Chang (張璿)9:40.345.410.7846.911:14.982:55.874:26.469Christopher Olson9:41.1329.546.221:37.072:49.224:17.1270Pei-Chun Tsao (曹培峻)9:42.574.5411.0745.331:23.472:58.414:19.7571Emanuel Rheinert9:43.953.9411.1743.321:31.472:44.864:29.1972Weifeng Cheng (程维锋)9:44.094.8812.1944.341:29.982:56.674:16.0373Lorenzo Vigani Poli9:44.75411.5546.51:24.033:00.874:17.874Cornelius Dieckmann9:46.982.588.2140.731:18.682:51.014:45.7775Chunyu Zhang 2 (张春雨)9:48.165.3414.1654.891:28.342:47.454:17.9876Fubo Wang (王富博)9:48.344.411.6947.681:28.192:56.324:20.0677Qingbin Chen (陈庆斌)9:49.132.3112.1545.541:17.372:59.974:31.7978Kamil Zieliński9:50.424.1112.4650.581:25.572:48.334:29.3779Balázs Bernát9:53.153.5811.1245.331:18.783:03.144:31.280Pang Pak Hin (彭栢軒)9:53.494.8612.8249.581:23.42:39.484:43.3581Simon Lim9:53.514.4910.5344.041:23.022:58.724:32.7182Michael Gottlieb9:53.863.8411.9246.621:24.212:56.014:31.2683Edward Lin9:54.162.489.3737.611:20.062:57.974:46.6784Jayden McNeill9:54.542.4910.5442.271:28.712:53.534:3785Jakob Kogler9:54.593.6513.4449.131:33.242:45.824:29.3186Valentin Havlovec9:56.45.1514.0456.681:38.232:46.354:15.9587Shenchuan Mao (毛神川)9:57.243.9213.650.961:34.073:29.033:45.6688Antoine Cantin9:57.793.161042.291:24.462:54.974:42.9189Sergey Shmakov9:58.223.7411.5146.151:26.952:51.44:38.4790Chris Wall10:00.064.8314.2252.071:29.643:11.14:08.291Brock Hamann10:02.373.7312.4449.071:31.372:55.544:30.2292Ivan Vynnyk (Іван Винник)10:02.793.958.7939.111:20.443:044:46.593Takahiro Tomisawa (富沢隆広)10:06.243.9711.5347.271:22.872:57.34:43.394Gianluca Veschi10:06.84.814.9162.211:38.073:07.463:59.3595Shi-Xun Qiu (邱世勳)10:07.295.114.0249.181:27.192:57.024:34.7896Walker Welch10:07.944.0413.3557.681:38.43:06.514:07.9697Morten Arborg10:08.873.138.7440.511:20.923:06.474:49.198Kristopher De Asis10:09.874.0911.4655.591:11.593:02.294:44.8599Gomain Ngernseng (โกเมน เงินเส็ง)10:10.328.5310.1840.061:18.693:23.384:29.48100Juliusz Czakon10:10.826.0612.9952.511:29.642:58.244:31.38




*Sum of averages not 2-7* (Top 100 of 166 people)


Spoiler




RankNameSum333ft333ohclockminxpyramsq11Yu Nakajima (中島悠)2:19.040:37.5615.128.310:57.824.4115.822Louis Cormier2:39.410:46.0817.6610.950:52.454.5427.733Simon Westlund2:46.631:04.3618.699.640:48.064.8221.064Erik Akkersdijk2:53.040:48.5418.0710.821:04.344.8226.455Antoine Cantin2:57.290:47.1413.2310.031:10.145.6231.136Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)2:57.610:32.4115.0712.991:19.838.8128.57Daniel Sheppard3:12.061:06.8118.917.511:14.985.0918.768Yu Sajima (佐島優)3:18.350:43.2618.237.531:23.37639.969Vincent Hartanto Utomo3:21.260:57.7515.349.231:27.413.1428.3910Rami Sbahi3:21.640:39.121.3622.641:13.775.9238.8511Robert Yau3:24.531:32.4616.2612.610:59.445.7418.0212Henrik Buus Aagaard3:29.090:39.0217.8812.271:47.026.7126.1913Evan Liu3:29.111:04.5920.146.791:25.725.5626.3114Jan Bentlage3:31.361:08.1419.5410.981:26.86.0819.8215Chris Wall3:38.271:34.9222.9211.630:53.67.5927.6116Timothy Sun3:39.510:55.1321.5110.261:41.728.1722.7217Sachio Iwasaki (岩崎幸生)3:40.090:46.4122.8610.241:37.326.4636.818AJ Blair3:40.131:17.6722.1511.391:22.126.720.119Fakhri Raihaan3:44.670:38.2119.8813.381:48.544.4940.1720Bence Barát3:52.571:50.3218.2713.681:08.135.9516.2221John Brechon3:57.462:00.5116.810.231:02.414.2423.2722Yunqi Ouyang (欧阳韵奇)3:58.120:57.5827.2812.021:49.177.7724.323Dan Cohen3:59.152:00.7816.029.561:13.364.8914.5424Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)3:59.920:53.8515.5623.191:57.447.7522.1325Milán Baticz4:02.572:02.1115.9310.391:05.275.3423.5326Oscar Roth Andersen4:06.191:34.2420.1242.610:53.042.9633.2227Callum Hales-Jepp4:07.011:01.0822.0218.161:30.4410.1845.1328Takahiro Tomisawa (富沢隆広)4:10.911:27.424.0523.951:14.112.5228.8929Rémi Esturoune4:11.221:31.4823.7111.231:32.575.9626.2730Hippolyte Moreau4:15.041:35.0323.2611.291:16.225.9943.2531Dmitry Kryuzban4:16.961:24.2526.458.611:54.083.8219.7532Juan Juli Andika Chandra4:18.91:45.920.8510.041:22.156.2533.7133Matic Omulec4:19.232:10.6622.0320.540:56.235.3324.4434Ryan Jew4:20.621:19.2918.6111.031:58.126.7426.8335Thompson Clarke4:23.941:35.5417.089.21:26.295.9649.8736Chia-Liang Tai (戴嘉良)4:24.51:13.3619.1411.922:13.396.5120.1837Jiawen Wu (吴嘉文)4:28.271:30.5620.9712.71:41.566.7435.7438Tong Boonrod (ต๋อง บุญรอด)4:28.810:44.5925.7313.311:54.4112.957.8739Mitchell Lane4:30.21:59.0220.2112.831:23.085.2329.8340Marco Rota4:33.691:23.3530.616.91:32.38.4342.1141Dániel Varga4:34.421:55.0418.4114.831:33.665.4527.0342Rafael Werneck Cinoto4:35.40:38.8728.6120.322:20.788.8437.9843Felix Lee4:36.811:19.123.0717.11:59.514.1833.8544Corey Sakowski4:38.971:50.4921.4518.271:39.235.2824.2545Akash Rupela4:39.871:46.7923.0819.051:34.637.6328.6946Shu Kasuga (春日柊)4:41.021:08.0919.3818.41:55.298.1151.7547Sébastien Auroux4:41.21:40.8122.558.231:56.214.628.848Teo Kai Xiang4:43.421:22.518.0213.341:38.387.5863.649Andre Febrianto Jonathan4:43.471:30.6917.248.851:50.454.751.5450Akihiro Ishida (石田朗大)4:47.751:40.0224.98.981:52.636.5934.6351David Woner4:47.932:15.9817.588.441:42.335.0718.5352Jayden McNeill4:48.552:16.1116.0423.061:21.575.5826.1953Nguyễn Việt Hoàng4:48.750:54.5322.9317.032:33.3211.0129.9354Yan Xuan (宣炎)4:52.751:30.1121.6620.151:58.4111.3131.1155Mats Valk4:52.982:27.7914.1213.661:32.956.4917.9756Allyson Dias de Lima4:55.81:59.0124.414.531:32.437.5137.9257Trevor Petersen4:58.282:32.2221.4419.291:15.094.5325.7158Kevin Costello III5:04.291:56.3915.5727.181:32.618.344.2459Pierre Bouvier5:05.311:54.1430.536.92:08.037.0118.760Guus de Wit5:06.322:02.2723.1912.242:01.627.7519.2561Michał Halczuk5:07.472:57.0319.4713.081:12.659.7115.5362Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)5:07.472:22.0920.9612.821:29.995.236.4163Dennis Rosero5:07.831:45.0632.3311.862:05.096.4227.0764Fumiki Koseki (古関章記)5:09.221:53.7830.1111.192:02.37.324.5465Carlos Méndez García-Barroso5:13.222:55.2915.948.711:25.135.522.6566Christopher Olson5:15.062:19.6616.8213.11:50.215.9729.367Piotr Michał Padlewski5:15.572:24.7718.3311.082:02.275.7313.3968Vidar Klungre5:16.260:59.1224.8949.482:14.188.9439.6569Alberto Pérez de Rada Fiol5:18.371:33.8122.720.692:19.275.1636.7470Walker Welch5:19.081:57.5926.2314.891:51.567.6241.1971Austin Reed5:20.772:34.7621.2612.481:37.455.7729.0572Congbiao Jiang (蒋丛骉)5:28.322:10.1719.0624.961:58.259.6826.273Takuma Shirahase (白波瀬拓磨)5:29.931:07.8230.0313.312:28.627.8762.2874Hampus Hansson5:29.941:44.4623.4610.812:18.59.4943.2275Kou Oobatake (大畠功)5:38.861:20.5628.6915.273:03.6713.1117.5676Fabien Lebailly5:43.452:01.5624.5228.552:27.185.5616.0877Stephen Adhisaputra5:45.341:26.6216.5612.771:48.595.97114.8378James Molloy5:49.132:34.3425.698.581:55.669.6335.2379Dedi Hariyadi5:51.971:21.7226.4342.862:41.926.8232.2280Nguyễn Ngọc Thịnh5:54.761:43.0620.0930.331:21.76.85112.7381Ivan Zabrodin5:59.192:30.0524.8612.381:57.956.9946.9682Maarten Smit5:59.43:56.1820.367.241:11.114.8919.6283Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทย์โยธิน)6:00.812:13.3915.9226.251:51.467.4966.384Yong Rong Seng6:07.922:29.425.413.752:10.069.8139.585Nobuaki Suga (菅信昭)6:09.442:32.1418.2822.491:47.926.8661.7586Michał Pleskowicz6:10.142:57.9612.6721.722:11.285.5520.9687Nathan Azaria6:10.812:42.0924.267.862:30.358.3517.988Chan Chun Hang (陳浚鏗)6:11.223:27.9827.6319.591:29.887.2318.9189Hideki Niina (新名秀樹)6:11.252:10.630.8624.791:51.759.863.4590Ernie Pulchny6:11.52:45.7127.6514.11:55.57.6640.8891Riley Woo6:11.621:39.6520.9100.281:32.158.450.2492Mike Hughey6:12.341:57.1138.8514.132:40.5712.129.5893Vincent Bruns6:14.822:03.9131.91192:13.977.1558.8894Johannes Ridefelt6:18.431:34.7831.0836.432:17.811.966.4495Péter Trombitás6:18.882:10.3822.3514.152:46.4613.8831.6696Chunyu Zhang 2 (张春雨)6:19.253:08.2322.9124.211:54.68.7320.5797Zhiyang Chen (陈至扬)6:20.133:59.8218.7121.031:16.176.5717.8398François Courtès6:21.242:48.3340.2418.012:05.927.3621.3899Albin Xhemajlaj6:23.183:04.6724.8915.361:52.834.5840.85100Jiawei Shou (寿佳伟)6:25.041:52.1230.6718.12:56.511.5336.12


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 14, 2013)

What is the largest group of events that Yu Nakajima does not hold #1 for sum of average ranks for?


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 14, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> What is the largest group of events that Yu Nakajima does not hold #1 for sum of average ranks for?



Everything except clock and feet, so 10 events. Feliks beats him 144 to 145


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 14, 2013)

How about sum of all singles (excluding fmc ofc) for those who have a successful solve in each event.


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 14, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> How about sum of all singles (excluding fmc ofc) for those who have a successful solve in each event.


I did think of that but then it just becomes like sum of all averages, then put everyone who does bld well at the top. Also, count lucky singles. And exclude multi too. So I decided it was pointless. But here you go:

*Sum of singles* (All 30 people)


Spoiler




RankNameSum222333444555666777333oh333ftclockminxpyramsq1333bf444bf555bf1Daniel Sheppard22:33.871.718.9338.861:18.72:32.274:06.3815.360:51.86.161:05.752.8615.440:46.563:17.417:05.682Jakob Kogler31:22.532.1611.2842.051:302:38.434:13.8517.911:20.5211.971:55.093.7537.680:43.814:50.0312:043Simon Westlund35:40.21.317.7831.521:07.112:29.43:37.5613.220:56.98.360:42.282.9412.910:57.287:32.6316:594Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)35:58.331.969.3337.561:23.132:53.914:38.2512.520:29.5612.161:14.596.4617.470:43.527:20.9115:375Corey Sakowski36:23.12.669.7545.131:38.683:33.345:24.3918.691:32.7713.971:28.43.9318.110:51.725:37.5614:246Timothy Sun36:55.121.657.8439.381:19.483:42.35:43.1518.520:48.129.191:32.474.8117.050:57.36:11.8615:027Chunyu Zhang 2 (张春雨)38:36.63.2712.2649.161:23.262:21.714:02.416.72:41.921.461:445.6617.652:00.476:47.715:298Mike Hughey38:55.974.1815.9773.771:57.444:26.856:15.8629.811:44.5613.182:11.289.9720.380:56.256:07.4712:299François Courtès42:29.452.6815.1857.882:02.713:55.866:18.7828.882:31.1114.691:544.5914.750:47.866:13.4816:2710Kai Jiptner46:24.062.939.947.311:48.054:32.727:5218.086:38.9613.052:17.965.6830.860:41.215:03.3515:2211Yan Xuan (宣炎)48:44.073.411.8652.651:283:15.085:18.2118.381:20.0516.311:50.444.4722.091:26.368:43.7723:1312Jiawen Wu (吴嘉文)50:27.761.9410.3346.011:34.613:30.385:37.5317.711:14.6910.11:32.974.8128.611:48.858:52.2224:1713Jan Bentlage50:29.641.5810.5642.411:302:53.944:18.9117.270:59.527.41:13.433.5912.51:26.5311:1825:1414Qirun Zhong (钟奇润)50:50.233.4712.3458.361:35.723:29.415:38.7422.624:44.8124.112:068.815.882:12.56:56.4721:4115Bence Barát51:20.011.697.5336.641:05.792:06.972:40.1113.711:23.7711.031:03.312.7811.520:36.287:24.8833:3416Fakhri Raihaan51:51.821.938.2744.961:29.443:20.615:32.4414.150:27.939.831:442.8628.341:05.537:42.5328:3917Jibo Zhao (赵吉波)52:41.164.4313.2151.151:25.593:00.534:47.7828.913:04.6831.81:52.1116.0849.182:16.658:49.0624:1018Maarten Smit53:12.981.97839.31:21.462:40.714:33.5917.113:18.465.861:02.363.7712.31:05.0910:2527:1819Cornelius Dieckmann55:38.41.466.8436.081:07.362:39.784:31.6112.112:13.4711.131:28.193.9620.410:499:2831:4920Péter Trombitás58:27.951.839.9447.751:29.723:33.935:34.6619.271:52.911.032:33.159.5225.151:30.888:41.2231:0721Brandon Mikel59:14.183.2612.1658.612:12.865:26.977:29.4127.42:55.8511.744:42.9210.0642.021:09.768:33.1623:5822Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭)59:15.744.4313.6871.031:50.944:24.256:35.0634.361:53.816.622:10.186.334.881:32.2111:3826:1023Yunqi Ouyang (欧阳韵奇)62:28.652.0310.9645.341:33.543:12.944:53.2823.660:50.119.521:43.714.918.581:22.0817:1129:4724Sébastien Auroux63:17.651.89.3644.771:34.062:57.654:29.0916.491:18.587.361:47.332.7820.631:28.198:14.5639:4525Hong Zhang (张宏)63:44.362.6810.9157.751:40.083:19.684:54.6336.782:39.521.442:42.155.1919.521:27.0514:2430:0326Nikhil Mande64:54.112.9111.9159.912:10.216:54.298:48.3819.362:53.736.672:28.036.6238.21:07.338:39.5928:5727Nick Vu66:55.872.9317.3672.752:31.975:23.257:46.0533.332:29.6314.863:04.839.535.51:34.9113:3327:2628Anthony Hsu68:18.713.189.7552.291:37.054:33.655:57.9920.560:57.1514.911:43.3423.0272.771:56.0515:0333:1429Henrik Buus Aagaard79:48.61.659.7849.921:43.363:57.966:56.8815.020:29.779.81:36.973.0515.91:35.219:59.3351:4430Sanae Omyo102:17.374.5216.0876.942:23.56:01.188:12.6151.724:50.815.93:37.917.8140.242:22.1612:0459:12


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 14, 2013)

How about a sum of ranks for all averages + BLD events and FMC?


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 14, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> How about a sum of ranks for all averages + BLD events and FMC?


You can do that yourself using the sum of ranks software that someone wrote a month or 2 ago probably
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ms-of-Different-Combinations-of-Ranks-Program


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 14, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> You can do that yourself using the sum of ranks software that someone wrote a month or 2 ago probably
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ms-of-Different-Combinations-of-Ranks-Program



No, in that you can only do single *or* average, not combine both like I described.


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 14, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> You can do that yourself using the sum of ranks software that someone wrote a month or 2 ago probably
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ms-of-Different-Combinations-of-Ranks-Program


Actually, you can't mix single and average. Maybe that would be an interesting thing to add to it though!
edit: ninja'd


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 14, 2013)

*Sum of average ranks + single ranks where there is no average*


Spoiler




RankNameSum222333444555666777minxpyramclocksq1333oh333ft333fm333bf444bf555bf333mbf1Simon Westlund93157702056482925358791934430794536322Feliks Zemdegs1076412121679132462494127275401073Dan Cohen117911661010119705855852181127117118911854Milán Baticz1189244934312022369077114481865043106911685Bence Barát128525135452692461522302316115098174377466Yu Nakajima (中島悠)132818234388162621182157138197917247Erik Akkersdijk1357374715201749355392160148207199171911968Robert Yau14421042817144520127172426010119279197912169Daniel Sheppard1457344621489857111807384920852194642610John Brechon1858251106235151028237011178180613105699123311Antoine Cantin1942969985118911365312065284317127116649137712Carlos Méndez García-Barroso197411209590118181145100289850291232183197914413Louis Cormier202862971738402843697198120152715861979113114Maarten Smit203947128145155991575758558345388989880625915Mats Valk22946231619612212172284010244194251979149516Evan Liu236410022786845341147109115832345318155449138217Cornelius Dieckmann2597314636880149240296444285334941275170748818Vincent Hartanto Utomo2844531314129778891692422162637739579608719Christopher Olson28842641823207667424157200242802221971541979120920Dániel Varga2992275301213104838422697274174174166733331979112721Timothy Sun31891631151291604273693105297310046631988035277722Jan Bentlage3297130100826838316810316216910162276553019289564523David Woner3364183244110300220402325722345118212305131979127924Yu Sajima (佐島優)3442142291234822971341629475159135503321979172425Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)354179920613616221514010365719322019119738423338026Austin Reed3576362011413382102162601301672394322603182301649114327Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)37131756332110363495124445649234277371569112928Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)372134975164262393190801863994052282712891979143929Michał Pleskowicz3928518222263362515672108527771298502451979127730Kevin Costello III404510345161143511217570677585351701594931979152731Michael Gottlieb4201310474200117971051982511041802054941273271979172432Marcin Zalewski4336130801281673712777812011261444445627117162033Rowe Hessler4374177136239946022870107330911494127841979113834Sébastien Auroux44244111104265062541784954119231580127520750817335Zhiyang Chen (陈至扬)44803103148819515720084228510381953928913091779130136Matic Omulec4494303283158119663612884951295322021599691979165537Jakub Kipa453634641052051403668738112614446572711021979119438Balázs Bernát4550210271150701321043981148412365297342981611979110439Fakhri Raihaan4662164201263252255334401282144813006147310148677440Trevor Petersen471117931440530915819381344461464532558455431119114841Jayden McNeill47212117584163881221161125611535321412717201979172442Gunnar Krig47264383531745595314822902871262059749498299117918543Henrik Buus Aagaard483583515549851561633380245159153137930259768311244José Leonardo Chaparro Prieto4901202231333348122169345074803044394173795451979110345Corey Sakowski5010438731421652335311276863991234551515006223232446Morten Arborg5027882159831481591811872532682049412719271979172447Jiawen Wu (吴嘉文)509622147453138043335230624717438340697232344635240148Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호)5111221637135850938211262004149414731931979149349Tim Reynolds51151514444923392562653282724953910254947222655111650Hunor Bózsing5169153107906072482422142923861849443716141979165451Hendry Cahyadi51741534673109192228156566135144421366437114959114752Thompson Clarke5206123398057039747915215440706921134378121979172453Juan Juli Andika Chandra5220895109749721014311912319066342394138733831979126254Jorge Castillo Matas526564211931021838892685711265741584942711271979136055Stephen Adhisaputra5283921068920881488940315718113237087302311559135756Baramee Pookcharoen (บารมี พุกเจริญ)53113001855832271452753153431126214284943791341979127557Mitchell Lane53521621447412034521298218825632917766619271979172458Jakob Kogler53932421105296235639876934322481060649430391791359Daniel Cano Salgado5399895252134127135158100240455122694942719441979153560Giovanni Contardi54402521652587114135430112614441664943182601979128061Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทย์โยธิน)549848148613164383916519894720643712221979172462Moritz Karl55011572363063582433127404239283213749424621899120263Akash Rupela55294195154772311342062324184342266481425004101979124964Mariano D'Imperio55621713884423063593661830148114442851691972871249113365Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์)5607289112962108161170284521649478519271979172466James Hamory56314916618329616023927910311262181151584377481979172467Ville Seppänen5767171246259310103626638147611262383854941972515613668AJ Blair576819183978943329829112224311567542682325261979172469Ben Whitmore5774142975724612371531533512544645214943187341979146370Jure Gregorc5897115179485284312329993221549122954943797731979147771Riley Woo590521686194459397889209593111971440312315913197914372Takahiro Tomisawa (富沢隆広)596636535522695104137741634578233775895001261979138773SeungBeom Cho601968605582255928461112632012849431819271979172474Sungho Hong (홍성호)6047159832281031533092463742215523749414739991979172475Dmitry Kryuzban60823574214602736015546710265910898450013391979149476Edward Lin60892052237410915213252363004683619615919271979172477Alberto Pérez de Rada Fiol609123757738337711095750764994055931023794961979172478Jakub Cabaj6094153734216292771664422453579551649415911361979172479Felix Lee611416143036662051553253821344345646712712641759172480Emanuel Rheinert6189353281101207619767913411263664584943187131419156981Yunqi Ouyang (欧阳韵奇)62026791101409389228211411450147126120236731691427035982Michael Young6231202461643508358217155501112630256494304681929149983Weifeng Cheng (程维锋)625896657712218010164552365181110524943185521979172484Justin Thomas6282829534109581211246437537524610944942323361979172485Weixing Zhang (张炜星)6293427263223134406448112614441642901599851979167486Dmitry Zvyagintsev62945116118911382045633181126835304944378161979172487Simon Lim63386631721169711711060134111262031354945501421979172488Pedro Santos Guimarães63409342798057336486062193514714024449450072759110289Ting Sheng Bao Yang6380221601623501387333434194613895034941597051979148790Jinseong Kim (김진성)64011301401132281036889601610112627895324372031979119591Rémi Esturoune64371866605991070600822215154110157729992711111979136692Nils Feuer64439639634930218324898830912311349478519271979172493Han-Cyun Chen (陳翰群)64744526484133165118237811262244614945008561979172494Olivér Perge650565541774044128423336943853381136049419234197919995Chris Wall651192015224421771675474141281946241071977841979148696Bálint Bodor65122861904391375917713906286988694943797531979172497Haowei Fan (樊浩玮)652211010691444253211591991026457049419710621979172498Michał Halczuk6524148214269456686019814271297147319271979172499Justin Jaffray653116128858778103677616836285169854949863419791556100Sachio Iwasaki (岩崎幸生)6556378702662258141147258212714076111672495719791724



*Filtered for people who have a result in all required categories*


Spoiler




RankNameSum222333444555666777minxpyramclocksq1333oh333ft333fm333bf444bf555bf333mbf1Simon Westlund93157702056482925358791934430794536322Bence Barát128525135452692461522302316115098174377463Daniel Sheppard145734462148985711180738492085219464264Maarten Smit20394712814515599157575855834538898988062595Timothy Sun3189163115129160427369310529731004663198803527776Jan Bentlage329713010082683831681031621691016227655301928956457Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)35417992061361622151401036571932201911973842333808Sébastien Auroux4424411110426506254178495411923158012752075081739Henrik Buus Aagaard483583515549851561633380245159153137930259768311210Corey Sakowski5010438731421652335311276863991234551515006223232411Jiawen Wu (吴嘉文)509622147453138043335230624717438340697232344635240112Yunqi Ouyang (欧阳韵奇)62026791101409389228211411450147126120236731691427035913Yan Xuan (宣炎)7366663990799446224270528129647628348396159191574735814Péter Trombitás78402166916014343153731017207825029756520037922655737015Chunyu Zhang 2 (张春雨)791914211495613159707047464058673622322379416393150916Hong Zhang (张宏)12910111918731281578301205109658564222738593041971971197225517Qirun Zhong (钟奇润)143373054168012868584644977361248739901843471613483404618918Jibo Zhao (赵吉波)14807142922038132713472136404164849769182445112750859509019François Courtès148526444752182113785675306243713848331342841274936353320Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭)154179793475224011786135869517853824523082221123794598221Mike Hughey199542994550127261251645476963152224925129281721277433123022Nick Vu2349839514974283421978927421192123634572831983543792551166441


----------



## Rune (Sep 14, 2013)

Is it possible to get the latest single results 333 for the ten oldest competitors in the world?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Sep 15, 2013)

Most US States competed in:


```
Bob Burton	2003BURT01	19
Takao Hashimoto	2007HASH01	15
Tim Reynolds	2005REYN01	15
Tyson Mao 	2004MAOT02	14
Adam Zamora	2004ZAMO01	14
Dan Cohen	2007COHE01	14
Dave Campbell	2005CAMP01	13
Rowe Hessler	2007HESS01	13
Bruce Norskog	2006NORS01	13
Jim Mertens	2006MERT01	12
David Woner	2008WONE01	12
Shelley Chang	2004CHAN04	12
Chester Lian	2009LIAN03	11
Anthony Brooks	2008SEAR01	11
Kian Barry	2007BARR01	11
Ethan Crislip	2010CRIS01	11
Corey Sakowski	2011SAKO01	11
Waris Ali	2007ALIW01	11
Jaclyn Sawler	2006SAWL01	11
```

by non-US citizens:

```
Takao Hashimoto	2007HASH01	Japan		15
Dave Campbell	2005CAMP01	Canada		13
Chester Lian	2009LIAN03	Malaysia	11
Aina Hashimoto	2010HASH01	Japan		10
Justin Jaffray	2008JAFF01	Canada		9
Shotaro Makisumi 2003MAKI01	Japan		8
Ilkyoo Choi	2008CHOI04	Korea		8
Stefan Pochmann	2003POCH01	Germany		7
Peter Still	2005STIL01	Australia	7
Jasmine Lee	2003LEEJ01	Australia	7
Lars Vandenbergh 2003VAND01	Belgium		6
Lucas Garron	2006GARR01	Germany		6
Sarah Strong	2007STRO01	Canada		5
Jason Song	2010SONG05	Korea		5
Wuqiong Fan	2008FANW01	China		5
Ron van Bruchem	2003BRUC01	Netherlands	5
Matt Walter	2005WALT02	Canada		5
Thompson Clarke	2008CLAR01	Canada		5
Joey Gouly	2007GOUL01	United Kingdom	5
Breandan Vallance 2007VALL01	United Kingdom	5
```

Most continents:

```
Anders Larsson	2003LARS01	5
Jasmine Lee	2003LEEJ01	4
Tyson Mao	2004MAOT02	4
Arnaud van Galen 2006GALE01	4
Edouard Chambon	2004CHAM01	4
Howard Wong Jun Yen 2009JUNY01	4
```


----------



## Bob (Sep 15, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Actually I count 30 for you, not 31. Can you check the way you counted?
> 
> And if I'm not mistaken (still a hack I'm working on), you're not even podium in this regard . My top 5:
> 
> ...



Boo-yah!


----------



## Cool Frog (Sep 16, 2013)

What percentage of official cubers are women? Any information on percentage of official solves? (such as, 30% of all official solves were done by women.)


----------



## Lid (Sep 16, 2013)

Competitions with the fewest percentage of national participants. (Not counting WC 1982)


----------



## TMOY (Sep 16, 2013)

My guess is one of the Czech Opens. There are always a lot of competitors from various countries but only a couple of Czech.ones.


----------



## Jakube (Sep 16, 2013)

I guess BIHOpen2012. There was only 1 competitor of Bosnia and Herzegovina => 1/22 = 4.5%


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 16, 2013)

Lid said:


> Competitions with the fewest percentage of national participants. (Not counting WC 1982)



*Competitions with the least percentage of participants from the country of the competition*


Spoiler




RankNameCountryCountry CompetitorsCompetitorsPercentage1Dubai Open 2013United Arab Emirates2712.82%2Czech Open 2010Czech Republic2494.08%3Bosnia and Herzegovina Open 2012Bosnia and Herzegovina1234.35%4World Rubik's Cube Championship 1982Hungary1195.26%5Czech Open 2008Czech Republic4458.89%6Czech Open 2009Czech Republic5559.09%7Czech Open 2011Czech Republic5529.62%8Czech Open 2012Czech Republic55010%9Belgian Open 2010Belgium86512.31%10German Open 2007Germany95316.98%11Geneva Open 2008Switzerland52718.52%12World Rubik's Games Championship 2003Canada178819.32%13Swiss Open 2009Switzerland63020%14Galanta Open 2009Slovakia115420.37%15Belgian Open 2007Belgium104820.83%16German Open 2006Germany104721.28%17Belgian Open 2008Belgium94121.95%18Macau Rubik´s Open 2009Macau83522.86%19Brussels Summer Open 2009Belgium93923.08%20Czech Open 2013Czech Republic93724.32%



*Competitions with the least number of participants from the country of the competition*


Spoiler




CompetitionCountryCompetitorsWorld Rubik's Cube Championship 1982Hungary1Bosnia and Herzegovina Open 2012Bosnia and Herzegovina1Czech Open 2010Czech Republic2Dubai Open 2013United Arab Emirates2China FM 2011 ShenyangChina3China FM 2011 ZhengzhouChina3Dutch Open 2003Netherlands4Czech Open 2008Czech Republic4Valga-Valka Open 2013Estonia4Geneva Open 2008Switzerland5Dubai Open 2009United Arab Emirates5Czech Open 2009Czech Republic5Czech Open 2011Czech Republic5China FM 2011 GuangzhouChina5Czech Open 2012Czech Republic5



*Competitions with the most participants who all came from the country of the competition*


Spoiler




RankNameCountryCountry CompetitorsCompetitorsPercentage1Indian Cube Challenge 2013India179179100%2Beijing Summer Open 2009China162162100%3Iran Open 2012Iran123123100%4Indonesian Open 2011Indonesia122122100%5French Championship 2012France121121100%6SESC/Santos 2011Brazil120120100%7Duanwu Festival Open 2009China119119100%8Pragyan Cube Open 2011India115115100%9Jakarta Ceria Open 2010Indonesia112112100%10SESC Santos 2012Brazil109109100%11São Paulo Open 2013Brazil101101100%12DJ SpeedCubing Open 2012India100100100%13Oficina Open 2012Brazil9999100%14Nanjing Normal Univeristy 2013China9797100%15Nanjing Spring Open 2010China9393100%16Changchun Open 2010China9090100%16Henan Open 2010China9090100%16Nanjing Spring 2011China9090100%19Chojnice Open 2013Poland8888100%20SESC Pompeia 2013Brazil8787100%


----------



## cubizh (Sep 16, 2013)

Spoiler: Fewest Percentage of National participants




* Competition	** Number of Competitors	** Local competitors	** % Local competitors	* Dubai Open 2013	 71	 2	* 2.8%	* Czech Open 2010	 49	 2	* 4.1%	* Bosnia and Herzegovina Open 2012	 23	 1	* 4.3%	* World Rubik's Cube Championship 1982	 19	 1	* 5.3%	* Czech Open 2008	 45	 4	* 8.9%	* Czech Open 2009	 55	 5	* 9.1%	* Czech Open 2011	 52	 5	* 9.6%	* Czech Open 2012	 50	 5	* 10.0%	* Belgian Open 2010	 65	 8	* 12.3%	* German Open 2007	 53	 9	* 17.0%	* Geneva Open 2008	 27	 5	* 18.5%	* World Rubik's Games Championship 2003	 88	 17	* 19.3%	* Swiss Open 2009	 30	 6	* 20.0%	* Galanta Open 2009	 54	 11	* 20.4%	* Belgian Open 2007	 48	 10	* 20.8%	* German Open 2006	 47	 10	* 21.3%	* Belgian Open 2008	 41	 9	* 22.0%	* Macau Rubik´s Open 2009	 35	 8	* 22.9%	* Brussels Summer Open 2009	 39	 9	* 23.1%	* Czech Open 2013	 37	 9	* 24.3%	* Brussels Summer Open 2008	 28	 7	* 25.0%	* World Rubik's Cube Championship 2009	 327	 84	* 25.7%	* Dubai Open 2009	 19	 5	* 26.3%	* Czech Open 2007	 26	 7	* 26.9%	* Singapore Open 2012	 71	 20	* 28.2%	* World Rubik's Cube Championship 2007	 214	 65	* 30.4%	* Benelux Open 2010	 61	 19	* 31.1%	* World Rubik's Cube Championship 2011	 292	 92	* 31.5%	* Czech Open 2006	 19	 6	* 31.6%	* European Rubik's Cube Championship 2010	 227	 73	* 32.2%	*



There were 436 fully nationals competitions of a total of 1470, which gives only 29.7% competitions where all competitors were all from the same country as the competition.


----------



## Lid (Sep 17, 2013)

Updated my sub1s Megaminx stats, from now on you can find the newest stats here.

Here's the top10 (see the link for the full list).


Spoiler





```
Name                 <60  |  Name                 <55  |  Name                 <50  |  Name                 <45
Simon Westlund       110  |  Simon Westlund        81  |  Simon Westlund        42  |  Simon Westlund         9
Oscar Roth Andersen   91  |  Oscar Roth Andersen   33  |  Bálint Bodor          16  |  Bálint Bodor           2
Matic Omulec          46  |  Bálint Bodor          31  |  Louis Cormier          6  |  
Louis Cormier         45  |  Louis Cormier         26  |  Yu Da-Hyun             3  |  
Bálint Bodor          41  |  Matic Omulec          11  |  Oscar Roth Andersen    2  |  
Chris Wall            26  |  Chris Wall            11  |  Feliks Zemdegs         1  |  
Mariano D'Imperio     22  |  Jonathan Cookmeyer    10  |  Chen Kee Yen           1  |  
Jonathan Cookmeyer    21  |  Feliks Zemdegs         6  |  
Nick Rech             21  |  Mariano D'Imperio      5  |  
Richard Jay S. Apagar 17  |  Emric Månsson          5  |
```


----------



## PranavCubes (Sep 17, 2013)

Who has the most consistent average on 3x3? ( Least SD)


----------



## cubizh (Sep 17, 2013)

PranavCubes said:


> Who has the most consistent average on 3x3? ( Least SD)





Spoiler: Closest Averages (without DNF/DNSs)




* Competition	** Round	** personName	** personId	** Country	** 1st solve	** 2nd solve	** 3rd solve	** 4th solve	** 5th solve	** SD	* IndonesianOpen2011	 Second Round	 Michael	 2010MICH03	 Indonesia	 25.06	 25.03	 25.03	 25.05	 25.03	 0.012649111	 XianSpring2010	 First Round	 Zhen Tang (唐镇)	 2009TANG05	 China	 19.86	 19.84	 19.78	 19.88	 19.90	 0.041182521	 IndonesianOpen2011	 First Round	 Muhammad Iril Khairul Anam	 2009ANAM01	 Indonesia	 30.28	 30.28	 30.13	 30.15	 30.22	 0.063055531	 IndonesianOpen2011	 First Round	 Michael Hans	 2010HANS01	 Indonesia	 30.08	 30.13	 30.27	 30.19	 30.25	 0.071442284	 StanfordSpring2010	 Second Round	 Vincent Sheu	 2006SHEU01	 USA	 20.25	 20.30	 20.28	 20.09	 20.28	 0.076681158	 JakartaSpeedcubing2011	 Second Round	 Muhammad Iril Khairul Anam	 2009ANAM01	 Indonesia	 29.71	 29.56	 29.46	 29.50	 29.50	 0.088	 Borneo2012	 Second Round	 Adrian Jorghy	 2010JORG01	 Indonesia	 10.59	 10.52	 10.44	 10.66	 10.38	 0.100478853	 StanfordWinter2010	 Final	 Cameron Almasi	 2007ALMA01	 USA	 14.53	 14.80	 14.55	 14.72	 14.52	 0.114297856	 IndonesianOpen2011	 Second Round	 Riadi Arsandi	 2009ARSA01	 Indonesia	 17.00	 16.72	 17.02	 17.00	 17.02	 0.116344317	 EindhovenSpring2013	 First Round	 Hippolyte Moreau	 2008MORE02	 France	 12.43	 12.50	 12.68	 12.72	 12.71	 0.119565881	 HangzhouOpen2010	 Final	 Xiaobo Jin (金晓波)	 2008JINX01	 China	 15.81	 15.97	 15.84	 15.71	 15.61	 0.121720992	 WC2011	 First Round	 Arut Klaewkasetkorn (อรุษ แกล้วเกษตรกรณ์)	 2010KLAE01	 Thailand	 14.75	 14.61	 14.69	 14.38	 14.58	 0.12607934	 TianjinOpen2010	 Final	 Yunqi Ouyang (欧阳韵奇)	 2007YUNQ01	 China	 22.19	 22.31	 22.44	 22.06	 22.15	 0.132211951	 Israel2011	 Second Round	 Itai Cohen	 2010COHE04	 Israel	 17.63	 17.40	 17.77	 17.47	 17.68	 0.136088207	 CaltechSpring2005	 Second Round	 Frank Chang	 2004CHAN02	 USA	 23.34	 23.33	 23.11	 23.02	 23.37	 0.141506184	 WC2011	 Second Round	 Jeremy Fleischman	 2005FLEI01	 USA	 12.25	 12.33	 12.38	 12.02	 12.05	 0.145958898	 BerkeleyFall2008	 First Round	 Michael Gottlieb	 2006GOTT01	 USA	 15.09	 15.18	 14.84	 15.30	 15.05	 0.15249918	 SanDiego2006	 First Round	 Alex Datuin	 2004DATU01	 USA	 28.37	 28.78	 28.53	 28.57	 28.78	 0.157047763	 MariettaOpen2011	 First Round	 Andrew Kang	 2006KANG01	 USA	 11.35	 11.06	 10.86	 11.13	 11.06	 0.157403939	 TokaiOpen2012	 Second Round	 Yu Sajima (佐島優)	 2008SAJI01	 Japan	 10.08	 10.33	 10.40	 10.00	 10.33	 0.157657857


----------



## porkynator (Sep 17, 2013)

I would like to see an up-to-date version of the classic "highest PB single/PB average ratio", possibly top100 or so for each event. Is it possible to do it also for FMC and 3BLD?


----------



## PranavCubes (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks! and I even wanted to know who had the least 3x3x3 2H to OH average ( Ratio)?


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 17, 2013)

cubizh said:


> Spoiler: Closest Averages (without DNF/DNSs)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think that this is correct. I have an official average with 0.06 SD which isn't there. Perhaps you forgot to remove best/worst when calculating SD?


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 17, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> I don't think that this is correct. I have an official average with 0.06 SD which isn't there. Perhaps you forgot to remove best/worst when calculating SD?



The stat is calculating SD with all 5 solves of the average.


----------



## Bob (Sep 17, 2013)

Does somebody have time to run a quick query for me? I need it kind of quickly.

A list of the top females for # of competitions.

Thanks. <3


----------



## Stefan (Sep 17, 2013)

That one is trivial, you really should learn SQL some day 

Top 10:


```
86 Shelley Chang
76 Maria Oey
66 Jaclyn Sawler
55 Hanneke Rijks
48 Zoé de Moffarts
46 Mika Muranushi (村主美佳)
44 Sanae Koseki (古関佐苗)
43 Kirstine Buus Aagaard
42 Laetitia Lemoine
41 Berit Brüster

SELECT count(distinct competitionId), personName
FROM Results, Persons
WHERE gender='f' AND personId=Persons.id
GROUP BY personId
ORDER BY 1 desc
```


----------



## Bob (Sep 17, 2013)

Stefan said:


> That one is trivial, you really should learn SQL some day
> 
> Top 10:
> 
> ...



Yep. One of these days. lol

Thanks!


----------



## cubizh (Sep 18, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> I don't think that this is correct. I have an official average with 0.06 SD which isn't there. Perhaps you forgot to remove best/worst when calculating SD?



Thanks for pointing that out.
Yes, as Mollerz said, I used the whole set instead of removing best and worse.
The top 100 of the real average of 5 sorted by lowest standard deviation list is as follows. 
By the way, the result you are referring to about yourself is the Toronto Winter Open 2013, 10.88 11.06 (10.94) (13.97) 10.96 which puts you in #360 on this list. 

(FIXED)


Spoiler: 3x3 Averages of 5 sorted by lowest standard deviation




* #	** competitionId	** personName	** personCountryId	** 1st Solve	** 2nd Solve	** 3rd Solve	** 4th Solve	** 5th Solve	** Std Dev	* 1	 Rutgers2006	 David Barr	 USA	 20.10	 18.01	 24.59	 20.09	 20.09	 0.00577	  WC2011	 Tim Reynolds	 USA	 12.55	 14.06	 12.43	 12.55	 12.56	 0.00577	  HangzhouOpen2012	 Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)	 China	 11.16	 10.41	 11.02	 11.02	 11.03	 0.00577	  SinuessaOpen2012	 Stefano Bevacqua	 Italy	 12.44	 13.36	 12.43	 12.43	 11.16	 0.00577	  GuilinOpen2013	 Weifeng Cheng (程维锋)	 China	 13.06	 13.05	 12.71	 DNF	 13.05	 0.00577	  Draco2013	 Carlos Alberto de Alcântara Jr	 Brazil	 13.02	 12.47	 12.96	 12.96	 12.97	 0.00577	 7	 IndonesianOpen2011	 Michael	 Indonesia	 25.06	 25.03	 25.03	 25.05	 25.03	 0.01000	  RiverHillWinter2013	 Felix Lee	 USA	 13.33	 13.09	 12.27	 13.08	 13.07	 0.01000	 9	 TaiwanWinterOpen2009	 Hao-Zheng Lin (林浩正)	 Taiwan	 13.13	 12.00	 13.11	 14.88	 13.13	 0.01155	  StanfordWinter2011	 Michael Young	 USA	 13.44	 23.93	 13.46	 13.44	 13.33	 0.01155	  TorontoWinter2011	 James Tu	 Canada	 16.33	 17.84	 17.84	 19.53	 17.86	 0.01155	  IndonesianOpen2011	 Riadi Arsandi	 Indonesia	 17.00	 16.72	 17.02	 17.00	 17.02	 0.01155	  LyndenOpen2012	 Ian Bourn	 USA	 15.11	 15.09	 16.25	 15.11	 14.69	 0.01155	  CMUSpring2012	 Dave Campbell	 Canada	 13.86	 17.38	 14.44	 14.46	 14.46	 0.01155	  EastOsaka2013	 Raphaël Pihet	 France	 10.19	 11.11	 11.43	 11.11	 11.09	 0.01155	 16	 USNationals2009	 Steven Turner	 USA	 21.88	 15.59	 20.34	 20.33	 20.36	 0.01528	  GermanOpen2010	 Jonathan Leistner	 Germany	 16.05	 16.03	 16.96	 12.56	 16.06	 0.01528	  CaltechPrefrosh2011	 Cameron Brown	 USA	 14.50	 12.12	 13.71	 13.73	 13.70	 0.01528	  CanadianOpen2011	 Kevin Hays	 USA	 11.63	 11.53	 11.55	 10.96	 11.56	 0.01528	  HillsdaleWinter2012	 Dan Crame	 USA	 16.84	 16.86	 14.72	 16.83	 21.71	 0.01528	  MNWOpen2012	 Anastasia Kim	 Russia	 18.05	 18.06	 15.06	 18.28	 18.08	 0.01528	  BeijingWinter2012	 Hanwen Kang (康汉文)	 China	 14.78	 16.94	 16.19	 16.21	 16.22	 0.01528	  HaNoiOpen2013	 Nguyễn Văn Cường	 Vietnam	 14.65	 14.93	 14.94	 16.72	 14.91	 0.01528	  TachikawaFest2013	 Nobuaki Suga (菅信昭)	 Japan	 11.38	 12.33	 12.34	 14.21	 12.31	 0.01528	  Indiana2013	 Daniel King	 USA	 14.44	 14.41	 14.42	 21.34	 12.53	 0.01528	 26	 GdanskOpen2008	 Grzegorz Łuczyna	 Poland	 14.96	 14.96	 11.87	 16.16	 14.93	 0.01732	  WSTIHOpen2008	 Kamil Pawlak	 Poland	 21.80	 22.78	 26.00	 22.78	 22.81	 0.01732	  LublinOpen2009	 Michał Robaczyk	 Poland	 15.25	 15.22	 16.19	 15.22	 13.93	 0.01732	  StanfordSpring2010	 Vincent Sheu	 USA	 20.25	 20.30	 20.28	 20.09	 20.28	 0.01732	  SanDiegoOpen2010	 Shelley Chang	 USA	 17.94	 17.81	 16.41	 17.81	 17.78	 0.01732	  ChangChun2010	 Fubo Wang (王富博)	 China	 13.31	 13.31	 12.80	 16.18	 13.34	 0.01732	  MunichOpen2010	 Kai Jiptner	 Germany	 13.53	 12.34	 13.50	 15.25	 13.50	 0.01732	  WC2011	 Chris Hardwick	 USA	 15.05	 15.18	 15.08	 15.08	 14.68	 0.01732	  MunichOpen2011	 John Dirks	 Germany	 15.03	 15.06	 15.00	 15.06	 17.80	 0.01732	  KansaiOpen2013	 Yu Sajima (佐島優)	 Japan	 11.00	 11.03	 14.94	 10.93	 11.03	 0.01732	  ChongqingOpen2013	 Yang Liu 3 (刘洋)	 China	 20.68	 20.71	 20.71	 21.34	 20.68	 0.01732	 37	 XianSpring2010	 Zhen Tang (唐镇)	 China	 19.86	 19.84	 19.78	 19.88	 19.90	 0.02000	  TianjinOpen2010	 Yang Liu 2 (刘洋)	 China	 21.11	 21.15	 20.43	 21.46	 21.13	 0.02000	  MelbourneWinterOpen2011	 Kirt Protacio	 Australia	 11.75	 14.53	 13.19	 13.17	 13.15	 0.02000	 40	 WaikatoSummerOpen2011	 Cameron Hobbs	 New Zealand	 18.97	 17.06	 18.94	 18.93	 20.88	 0.02082	  JapanOpen2012	 Shuto Ueno (上野柊斗)	 Japan	 12.69	 12.93	 12.65	 12.66	 11.78	 0.02082	  BWOpen2013	 Lucas Wesche	 Germany	 14.31	 14.30	 12.16	 20.00	 14.34	 0.02082	 43	 SpanishChampionship2009	 Ernesto Fernández Regueira	 Spain	 17.46	 17.50	 17.30	 17.50	 18.80	 0.02309	  SJCWinter2011	 Kian Barry	 USA	 15.11	 15.15	 13.72	 15.11	 15.68	 0.02309	  Castelbelforte2011	 Riccardo Brancaleoni	 Italy	 18.90	 18.94	 18.90	 19.38	 18.21	 0.02309	  HangzhouOpen2011	 Sixuan Lou (楼思玄)	 China	 18.80	 13.47	 15.88	 15.88	 15.84	 0.02309	  KansaiStar2012	 Yu Araki (荒木由布)	 Japan	 20.31	 20.27	 25.72	 20.16	 20.27	 0.02309	  JapanContest2012	 Yuta Okada (岡田雄太)	 Japan	 14.46	 14.50	 14.50	 15.05	 12.16	 0.02309	  Oficina2013	 Alrimar Dias Rocha Sobrinho	 Brazil	 13.25	 17.93	 15.52	 15.52	 15.56	 0.02309	  CanadianOpen2013	 Louis Cormier	 Canada	 9.56	 10.21	 10.27	 10.21	 10.25	 0.02309	 51	 HoustonOpen2009	 William Boards	 USA	 21.02	 18.41	 21.05	 23.40	 21.00	 0.02517	  HenanOpen2010	 Chao Sun	 China	 22.56	 22.46	 22.43	 20.58	 22.41	 0.02517	  HunanOpen2010	 Zhenli Lin (林朕立)	 China	 38.53	 38.56	 42.02	 29.84	 38.58	 0.02517	  SwedishOpen2010	 Rickard Jonsson	 Sweden	 32.86	 35.31	 35.33	 36.93	 35.36	 0.02517	  OsakaOpen2009	 Yohei Oka (岡要平)	 Japan	 12.38	 12.41	 14.28	 12.36	 10.71	 0.02517	  BeijingMetropolisOpen2009	 Yunqi Ouyang (欧阳韵奇)	 China	 20.66	 15.88	 15.90	 15.93	 12.44	 0.02517	  PhilippinesOpen2009	 Eduardo Coronel Jr.	 Philippines	 16.84	 19.71	 17.58	 17.61	 17.56	 0.02517	  TaiwanWinterOpen2010	 Yi-Chi Huang	 Taiwan	 17.44	 17.46	 DNF	 16.08	 17.41	 0.02517	  USNationals2010	 Mitchell Stern	 USA	 11.09	 12.16	 12.53	 12.21	 12.18	 0.02517	  ShanghaiOpen2010	 Shenjia Zhang (张砷镓)	 China	 15.30	 14.28	 14.30	 11.31	 14.25	 0.02517	  WuhanOpen2010	 Xiaojiang Liao	 China	 20.93	 19.30	 19.08	 19.33	 19.28	 0.02517	 62	 HaNoiOpen2013	 Nguyễn Tài Đức	 Vietnam	 12.90	 12.86	 11.93	 12.91	 15.81	 0.02646	 63	 AachenOpen2009	 Kevin Lamberts	 Germany	 35.84	 32.18	 32.13	 26.02	 32.18	 0.02887	  TianjinOpen2010	 Wenxuan Yu (于文宣)	 China	 48.55	 DNF	 48.50	 33.08	 48.55	 0.02887	  PoznanOpen2011	 Michał Pleskowicz	 Poland	 8.88	 8.88	 9.78	 8.93	 8.43	 0.02887	  MadridOpen2008	 Edouard Chambon	 France	 11.75	 12.47	 12.83	 12.52	 12.47	 0.02887	  TaiwanWinter2012	 Jr-Wei Jang (張智瑋)	 Taiwan	 13.68	 10.40	 10.55	 10.50	 10.50	 0.02887	  SJCSummer2012	 Ernie Pulchny	 USA	 11.59	 16.02	 15.97	 15.97	 17.43	 0.02887	  SantanderRegionales2012	 Natalia Andrea Cruz Ochoa	 Colombia	 16.74	 16.15	 16.10	 15.45	 16.10	 0.02887	  Euro2012	 Daniel Gloppestad Bajer	 Norway	 11.30	 9.66	 11.25	 19.44	 11.30	 0.02887	  XianCherryBlossom2013	 Yan Jin (金岩)	 China	 10.22	 11.65	 11.60	 11.65	 13.24	 0.02887	  ShantouOpen2013	 Zihang Lin (林子杭)	 China	 13.38	 13.28	 13.38	 13.43	 14.02	 0.02887	 73	 SwissOpen2009	 Edouard Chambon	 France	 12.69	 12.75	 11.86	 13.90	 12.72	 0.03000	  NewarkWinter2009	 Paul Wagner	 USA	 22.80	 18.59	 18.56	 15.57	 18.53	 0.03000	  CzechOpen2009	 Breandan Vallance	 United Kingdom	 13.25	 12.83	 13.22	 13.28	 DNF	 0.03000	  MagicOpen2011	 Daniel Grabski	 Austria	 12.21	 14.31	 16.80	 14.25	 14.28	 0.03000	  TianjinOpen2011	 Yanwei Dong (董衍伟)	 China	 12.83	 15.40	 14.25	 14.22	 14.19	 0.03000	  LyonWinterOpen2012	 Erwan Kohler	 Switzerland	 15.31	 13.46	 16.84	 15.28	 15.34	 0.03000	  SurabayaOpen2012	 Fakhruzi Asrial Efransyah	 Indonesia	 15.34	 16.18	 16.21	 16.15	 19.22	 0.03000	  ShanghaiDonghua2012	 Xiaobo Jin (金晓波)	 China	 11.61	 11.86	 11.58	 11.55	 10.91	 0.03000	  Euro2012	 Péter Pozsgai	 Hungary	 13.52	 14.06	 12.36	 13.58	 13.55	 0.03000	 82	 PleasantvilleFall2007	 Isagani Esteron	 Philippines	 26.30	 20.15	 20.13	 20.19	 19.31	 0.03055	  ClermontOpen2008	 Edouard Chambon	 France	 12.72	 12.68	 12.31	 13.83	 12.66	 0.03055	  MalaysianCubeOpen2010	 Amos Tay Swee Hui	 Malaysia	 13.80	 12.05	 12.96	 12.98	 13.02	 0.03055	  KoreanChampionship2011	 Jun Doo-Young (전두영)	 Korea	 11.90	 11.84	 12.65	 11.88	 9.56	 0.03055	  USNationals2011	 Jeremy Fleischman	 USA	 14.72	 12.34	 10.59	 12.28	 12.30	 0.03055	  KociewieOpen2011	 Krzysztof Górka	 Poland	 16.97	 16.13	 17.02	 16.91	 16.93	 0.03055	  France2012	 Jules Desjardin	 France	 11.63	 12.15	 11.65	 11.34	 11.69	 0.03055	  KansaiStar2012	 Takuma Akutsu (阿久津拓真)	 Japan	 12.34	 12.40	 12.36	 10.75	 15.44	 0.03055	  AustrianOpen2013	 Viktor Kalmar	 Austria	 12.65	 12.59	 12.61	 DNF	 11.69	 0.03055	  BUAAOpen2013	 Hongye Sun (孙虹烨)	 China	 13.96	 13.94	 10.28	 14.00	 14.16	 0.03055	 92	 CaltechFall2008	 Phillip Espinoza	 USA	 13.37	 11.44	 13.31	 DNF	 13.32	 0.03215	  USNationals2010	 Weston Mizumoto	 USA	 13.16	 13.16	 13.22	 13.21	 20.80	 0.03215	  ShenyangBoxingDay2010	 Zesong Yuan (苑泽松)	 China	 16.05	 16.06	 15.52	 16.00	 17.78	 0.03215	  AQPSummer2012	 Erland Fuentes Ramos	 Peru	 18.88	 23.59	 22.52	 22.58	 22.53	 0.03215	  Guangdong2012	 Ken Lin (練柏健)	 Hong Kong	 10.47	 9.71	 10.46	 11.47	 10.52	 0.03215	  Euro2012	 Michał Mielniczek	 Poland	 14.66	 14.65	 15.22	 14.71	 12.78	 0.03215	  GermanNationals2012	 Huy Dao	 Germany	 17.31	 17.53	 17.80	 17.52	 17.47	 0.03215	  StockholmOpen2013	 Christian Ferm	 Sweden	 17.27	 23.90	 17.33	 16.06	 17.28	 0.03215	  Newark2013	 Nick Rech	 USA	 15.91	 14.48	 14.88	 14.87	 14.82	 0.03215


----------



## cubizh (Sep 18, 2013)

Stefan said:


> you really should learn SQL some day


...or go with the spreadsheet


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 18, 2013)

okso, let n be the integer part of someones 3x3 pb and a(n) be the amount of times they have an n.xx solve. can i hav list of people with the highest a(n+1)/a(n) pls ?.


----------



## CubeRoots (Sep 18, 2013)

cubizh said:


> Thanks for pointing that out.
> Yes, as Mollerz said, I used the whole set instead of removing best and worse.
> The top 100 of the real average of 5 sorted by lowest standard deviation list is as follows.
> By the way, the result you are referring to about yourself is the Toronto Winter Open 2013, 10.88 11.06 (10.94) (13.97) 10.96 which puts you in #360 on this list.
> ...



i think you made mistake. look at Conn Talbot.


----------



## cubizh (Sep 18, 2013)

CubeRoots said:


> i think you made mistake. look at Conn Talbot.



Yes I did. I shouldn't be doing this so late at night. I counted DNF/DNS's as "best" instead of "worse" (as they are stored as -1/-2). I'll fix it. Thank you.

EDIT: Fixed now.



ben1996123 said:


> okso, let n be the integer part of someones 3x3 pb


Average or single?


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 18, 2013)

Has there ever been anyone who has gotten an AVG something similar to this one 3x3 AVG 12.32, 10.40, 12.32, 9.90, 12.32 where 3 or more of the times are the same.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 18, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Has there ever been anyone who has gotten an AVG something similar to this one 3x3 AVG 12.32, 10.40, 12.32, 9.90, 12.32 where 3 or more of the times are the same.



:fp look up about five posts to cubizh's standard deviation. At least one.


----------



## TMOY (Sep 18, 2013)

Three identical times don't necessarily happen on the three counting solves. What we can deduce from cubizh's posts is that there can't be 4 or more identical times in the same average, but 3 is still possible.

And what about other events ? I havealready gotten three identical counting times at 2^3 once, for example.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 18, 2013)

The only thing I can think of is Yu Nakajima's 3x3x3 times in the WC11 semi finals: 10.52 11.43 9.69 9.69 9.69

I wonder about his reaction


----------



## PM 1729 (Sep 18, 2013)

With magic and master magic:



Spoiler





```
+----------------------------------------------------------------+---------+--------+--------+--------+--------+--------+
| personName                                                     | eventId | value1 | value2 | value3 | value4 | value5 |
+----------------------------------------------------------------+---------+--------+--------+--------+--------+--------+
| Lacey Burton                                                   | magic   |    222 |    244 |    244 |    287 |    244 |
| Gábor Szabó                                                    | mmagic  |    381 |    380 |    384 |    384 |    384 |
| Erik Clemente                                                  | magic   |    175 |    175 |    208 |    183 |    175 |
| Kei Suga (須賀慶)                                              | magic   |    209 |    155 |    155 |    155 |    296 |
| Marcos Ameijeiras Moreno                                       | magic   |    146 |    146 |    146 |    130 |    234 |
| Eric Limeback                                                  | magic   |    128 |    128 |     -1 |    128 |    155 |
| Joshua Satterfield                                             | magic   |    261 |     -1 |    261 |    261 |    344 |
| Arifumi Fushimi (伏見有史)                                     | magic   |    377 |    152 |    158 |    152 |    152 |
| Weston Mizumoto                                                | magic   |    191 |    171 |    171 |    171 |    156 |
| Lee Chun Hin (李震軒)                                          | magic   |    102 |     96 |    102 |    102 |     -1 |
| Hui Hing Ho (許鑫豪)                                           | magic   |    136 |     -1 |    140 |    136 |    136 |
| Zi-Jie Gong                                                    | 333     |   2134 |   2486 |   2090 |   2090 |   2090 |
| Olivier Polspoel                                               | magic   |    172 |    172 |    172 |    309 |    169 |
| Tse Shun Him (谢顺谦)                                          | magic   |    127 |    121 |    121 |    121 |     -1 |
| Casper Peeze Binkhorst                                         | pyram   |    550 |   1000 |   1000 |    783 |   1000 |
| Filippo Brancaleoni                                            | magic   |     -1 |    102 |    102 |     97 |    102 |
| Ge Song (宋鸽)                                                 | magic   |    105 |    102 |    102 |    102 |     97 |
| Xiao Tan (谭啸)                                                | magic   |     94 |     -1 |     94 |    255 |     94 |
| Yunzhe Jia (贾蕴哲)                                            | mmagic  |    547 |    566 |    566 |    566 |    484 |
| Tan Yi Kai                                                     | magic   |    205 |    205 |    205 |    227 |    184 |
| Renan Mondini Cerpe                                            | 222     |    656 |    656 |    593 |    750 |    656 |
| Yuxuan Wang (王宇轩)                                           | magic   |     80 |     80 |     83 |     81 |     80 |
| Yuxuan Wang (王宇轩)                                           | magic   |     81 |     81 |     81 |     -1 |    131 |
| Robert Larkin                                                  | magic   |    338 |    159 |    147 |    147 |    147 |
| Ernie Pulchny                                                  | mmagic  |    240 |    250 |    278 |    240 |    240 |
| Yang Liu 2 (刘洋)                                              | magic   |    102 |     96 |    102 |    102 |     96 |
| Karim Eltanahy                                                 | magic   |     -1 |    284 |     -1 |    284 |    284 |
| Isaias Andrés Sepúlveda Pérez                                  | mmagic  |    271 |    577 |    369 |    271 |    271 |
| Kim Chow                                                       | magic   |    113 |    113 |    168 |    106 |    113 |
| Jan Dickmann                                                   | magic   |     97 |     90 |     90 |     90 |    113 |
| Filippo Brancaleoni                                            | magic   |    100 |    100 |    100 |    171 |    111 |
| Liwen Fang (方丽雯)                                            | magic   |    205 |    106 |    106 |    302 |    106 |
| Yuxuan Wang (王宇轩)                                           | magic   |     78 |     78 |     78 |     -1 |     93 |
| Nora Christ                                                    | magic   |    165 |    163 |    165 |    165 |    146 |
| Simone Santarsiero                                             | mmagic  |    246 |    246 |    246 |    297 |    484 |
| Baramee Pookcharoen (บารมี พุกเจริญ)                           | magic   |    125 |    127 |    125 |    125 |    125 |
| Patrick Bichler                                                | mmagic  |    677 |    683 |    677 |    588 |    677 |
| Shauly Ramin                                                   | magic   |    136 |    136 |    136 |    130 |    134 |
| Yiming Zhou (周一鸣)                                           | magic   |    113 |    113 |    113 |     -1 |    109 |
| Antoine Simon-Chautemps                                        | magic   |    553 |    169 |    169 |    215 |    169 |
| Xuezhi Xia (夏学智)                                            | magic   |    141 |    157 |    148 |    141 |    141 |
| Daniel Seidler                                                 | magic   |    188 |    333 |    180 |    188 |    188 |
| Bence Barát                                                    | magic   |    118 |     -1 |    118 |    202 |    118 |
| Michael                                                        | 333     |   2506 |   2503 |   2503 |   2505 |   2503 |
| Christian Luis Hinkle                                          | magic   |    146 |    146 |    158 |    146 |    141 |
| Yefeng Hu (胡叶枫)                                             | magic   |    115 |    115 |    275 |    146 |    115 |
| Maxime Colignon                                                | magic   |    233 |    386 |    175 |    175 |    175 |
| Uku Kruusamägi                                                 | magic   |    147 |    258 |    147 |    152 |    147 |
| Yu Nakajima (中島悠)                                           | 333     |   1052 |   1143 |    969 |    969 |    969 |
| François Courtès                                               | 222     |    606 |    606 |    921 |    522 |    606 |
| Ryan Cangelosi                                                 | magic   |    108 |    111 |    105 |    108 |    108 |
| Clément Gallet                                                 | 333     |   1683 |   1643 |   1621 |   1621 |   1621 |
| Vincent Hartanto Utomo                                         | magic   |    158 |    158 |    158 |    172 |   1341 |
| Valentin Doussin                                               | magic   |    166 |    163 |    163 |    163 |    281 |
| Daniel Wu                                                      | 222     |    525 |    350 |    350 |    359 |    350 |
| Victor Li                                                      | magic   |    350 |    165 |    165 |    165 |    161 |
| Ting Sheng Bao Yang                                            | magic   |     94 |    156 |     94 |    125 |     94 |
| Tatsuya Ookubo (大久保達也)                                    | magic   |    153 |    153 |    211 |    153 |    263 |
| Rolando Acuña Mitre                                            | magic   |    134 |    138 |    134 |    138 |    134 |
| Ainesh Sevellaraja                                             | magic   |    131 |    131 |    133 |    131 |    197 |
| Samuel Chiu                                                    | magic   |    106 |    106 |    106 |     -1 |    166 |
| Donglei Li (李冬雷)                                            | magic   |    143 |    146 |    341 |    146 |    146 |
| Ryan Jew                                                       | magic   |    109 |    105 |    109 |    205 |    109 |
| Can Gücüyener                                                  | 222     |    718 |    609 |    496 |    496 |    496 |
| Agnes Maxelino                                                 | magic   |    131 |     -1 |    131 |    131 |    127 |
| Benjamin Skoning                                               | magic   |    138 |    133 |    133 |    138 |    133 |
| Carlos Alberto de Alcântara Jr                                 | 222     |    653 |    513 |    653 |    653 |    593 |
| Guanda Fu (符冠达)                                             | magic   |    109 |    103 |    109 |    202 |    109 |
| Piotr Michał Padlewski                                         | mmagic  |    250 |    240 |    250 |    297 |    250 |
| Kunlin Yu (虞坤霖)                                             | magic   |     96 |     96 |    211 |    102 |     96 |
| Andrey Krasovskiy                                              | magic   |    196 |    196 |    227 |    196 |    193 |
| Ernie Pulchny                                                  | magic   |     97 |     91 |     91 |     91 |     -1 |
| Xinglin Liu (刘星林)                                           | 222     |    622 |    622 |    613 |    622 |    808 |
| Takao Hashimoto (橋本貴夫)                                     | magic   |    177 |    119 |    119 |    119 |    121 |
| Korneliusz Tombarkiewicz                                       | magic   |    105 |     96 |    103 |     96 |     96 |
| Rebaz Alipour                                                  | magic   |    119 |    116 |    119 |    116 |    119 |
| Samuel Chiu                                                    | magic   |    107 |    118 |    106 |    106 |    106 |
| Parsa Saeed Nia (پارسا سعیدنیا)                                | mmagic  |    221 |     -1 |    219 |    219 |    219 |
| Benjamin Skoning                                               | magic   |     -1 |    275 |    141 |    141 |    141 |
| Bartosz Bździel                                                | magic   |    191 |    259 |    219 |    191 |    191 |
| Łukasz Herman                                                  | magic   |    153 |    153 |    144 |    153 |    356 |
| Amir Jahanbakhsh (امیر جهانبخش)                                | magic   |    197 |    249 |    197 |    186 |    197 |
| Chui-Hsien Lin (林垂憲)                                        | magic   |    141 |    494 |    171 |    141 |    141 |
| Jakub Wolniewicz                                               | pyram   |    397 |    484 |    397 |    456 |    397 |
| Kevin Guillaumond                                              | 222     |    366 |    366 |    366 |    269 |    308 |
| Cooper Mestre                                                  | 222     |    618 |    618 |    618 |    396 |    655 |
+----------------------------------------------------------------+---------+--------+--------+--------+--------+--------+
```




If we don't include these,


Spoiler





```
+---------------------------------+-----------------------+---------+--------+--------+--------+--------+--------+
| personName                      | competitionId         | eventId | value1 | value2 | value3 | value4 | value5 |
+---------------------------------+-----------------------+---------+--------+--------+--------+--------+--------+
| Zi-Jie Gong                     | TaiwanSummerOpen2009  | 333     |   2134 |   2486 |   2090 |   2090 |   2090 |
| Casper Peeze Binkhorst          | DutchOpen2009         | pyram   |    550 |   1000 |   1000 |    783 |   1000 |
| Renan Mondini Cerpe             | ColegioCidade2010     | 222     |    656 |    656 |    593 |    750 |    656 |
| Michael                         | IndonesianOpen2011    | 333     |   2506 |   2503 |   2503 |   2505 |   2503 |
| Yu Nakajima (中島悠)            | WC2011                | 333     |   1052 |   1143 |    969 |    969 |    969 |
| François Courtès                | WC2011                | 222     |    606 |    606 |    921 |    522 |    606 |
| Clément Gallet                  | LyonWinterOpen2012    | 333     |   1683 |   1643 |   1621 |   1621 |   1621 |
| Daniel Wu                       | MITSpring2012         | 222     |    525 |    350 |    350 |    359 |    350 |
| Can Gücüyener                   | NEMOAmsterdamOpen2012 | 222     |    718 |    609 |    496 |    496 |    496 |
| Carlos Alberto de Alcântara Jr  | SESCSantos2012        | 222     |    653 |    513 |    653 |    653 |    593 |
| Xinglin Liu (刘星林)            | HangzhouOpen2012      | 222     |    622 |    622 |    613 |    622 |    808 |
| Jakub Wolniewicz                | PolishOpen2013        | pyram   |    397 |    484 |    397 |    456 |    397 |
| Kevin Guillaumond               | France2013            | 222     |    366 |    366 |    366 |    269 |    308 |
| Cooper Mestre                   | SanDiegoSummer2013    | 222     |    618 |    618 |    618 |    396 |    655 |
+---------------------------------+-----------------------+---------+--------+--------+--------+--------+--------+
14 rows in set (0.27 sec)
```


----------



## Stefan (Sep 18, 2013)

cubizh said:


> Yes, as Mollerz said, I used the whole set instead of removing best and worse.



As we're interested in extreme consistency here, I'd say best and worst *should* be included.



cubizh said:


> ...or go with the spreadsheet



I have no idea how you would do it with that. Can you tell?



TMOY said:


> What we can deduce from cubizh's posts is that there can't be 4 or more identical times in the same average, but 3 is still possible.



No, we can see from it that there *is* a 3, as there is one right there (as implied by his _"At least one"_), indeed answering the question.


----------



## PM 1729 (Sep 18, 2013)

Searching for any 3 identical (result in previous post) also includes the set of records for which have >3 identical. There is only one record with >=4 identical entries:

```
| Baramee Pookcharoen (บารมี พุกเจริญ)                           | magic   |    125 |    127 |    125 |    125 |    125 |
```


----------



## porkynator (Sep 18, 2013)

porkynator said:


> I would like to see an up-to-date version of the classic "highest PB single/PB average ratio", possibly top100 or so for each event. Is it possible to do it also for FMC and 3BLD?





PranavCubes said:


> Thanks! and I even wanted to know who had the least 3x3x3 2H to OH average ( Ratio)?



up up
It's easy stuff for someone who knows SQL


----------



## cubizh (Sep 18, 2013)

Stefan said:


> I have no idea how you would do it with that. Can you tell?


Sure:


Spoiler: Top female cuber by number of competitions




* Name	** personId	** Country	** Count	* Shelley Chang	 2004CHAN04	 USA	* 86	* Maria Oey	 2007OEYM01	 Indonesia	* 76	* Jaclyn Sawler	 2006SAWL01	 USA	* 66	* Hanneke Rijks	 2008RIJK01	 Netherlands	* 55	* Zoé de Moffarts	 2010MOFF02	 Belgium	* 48	* Mika Muranushi (村主美佳)	 2006MURA01	 Japan	* 46	* Sanae Omyo	 2008OMYO01	 Japan	* 44	* Kirstine Buus Aagaard	 2006BUUS02	 Denmark	* 43	* Laetitia Lemoine	 2007LEMO01	 France	* 42	* Berit Brüster	 2009BRUS01	 Germany	* 41	* Fangyuan Chang (常方圆)	 2009CHAN04	 China	* 39	* Nora Christ	 2009CHRI03	 Germany	* 39	* Laura Ohrndorf	 2009OHRN01	 Germany	* 37	* Rebecca Hughey	 2007HUGH04	 USA	* 36	* Marie Hughey	 2007HUGH03	 USA	* 36	* Sarah Strong	 2007STRO01	 Canada	* 34	* Eileen Xie	 2005XIEE01	 USA	* 31	* Yu Araki (荒木由布)	 2006ARAK02	 Japan	* 30	* Kalina Brzezińska	 2009BRZE01	 Poland	* 30	* Monika Zimmermann	 2008ZIMM01	 Germany	* 29	* Karolina Wiącek	 2008WIAC01	 Poland	* 29	* Chika Namikawa (浪川千華)	 2009NAMI01	 Japan	* 29	* Stephanie Chow	 2007CHOW01	 USA	* 25	* Aili Asikainen	 2007ASIK01	 Finland	* 24	* Charlie Cooper	 2007COOP01	 United Kingdom	* 23	* Connie Chen	 2007CHEN15	 USA	* 23	* Xu Zhao (赵旭)	 2009ZHAO05	 China	* 23	* Ambie Valdés	 2005VALD01	 USA	* 22	* Lacey Burton	 2005BURT02	 USA	* 22	* Klaudia Grabowska	 2007GRAB01	 Poland	* 22	* Kate Sosik	 2009SOSI01	 USA	* 22	* Aina Hashimoto (橋本愛那)	 2010HASH01	 Japan	* 22	* Giana Guelfi	 2011GUEL01	 Brazil	* 22	* Mina Tomita (富田美菜)	 2006TOMI01	 Japan	* 21	* Yui Tomita (富田唯依)	 2006TOMI04	 Japan	* 21	* Jasmine Lee	 2003LEEJ01	 Australia	* 19	* Shufan Wang (王澍凡)	 2007SHUF01	 China	* 19	* Tonia Kwaśniewska	 2008KWAS01	 Poland	* 19	* Patricia Li	 2009LIPA01	 USA	* 19	* Moe Nakano (中野萌絵)	 2007NAKA02	 Japan	* 18	* Magda Gancarz	 2007GANC01	 Poland	* 18	* Emily Wang	 2009WANG15	 Canada	* 18	* Maria Plitina	 2009PLIT01	 Russia	* 18	* Oksana Ruzaeva	 2010RUZA01	 Russia	* 18	* Roxane Balan	 2010BALA01	 France	* 18	* Casey Pernsteiner	 2005PERN01	 USA	* 17	* Nóra Szepes	 2009SZEP01	 Hungary	* 17	* Karina Grandjean Beck	 2010BECK01	 Denmark	* 17	* Andrea Javier	 2010JAVI01	 Australia	* 17	* Courtney Louie	 2011LOUI01	 USA	* 17	* Lina Tissier	 2009TISS01	 France	* 16	* Ayano Maria Yoshida (吉田彩乃)	 2009YOSH01	 Japan	* 16	* Marie Lilleborge	 2008LILL01	 Norway	* 15	* Anja Provoost	 2008PROV01	 Netherlands	* 15	* Shari Kuroyama	 2008KURO01	 USA	* 15	* Jessie Branch	 2009BRAN01	 Canada	* 15	* Camilla Jul Nielsson	 2010NIEL01	 Denmark	* 15	* Aki Kunikoshi (國越晶)	 2010KUNI01	 Japan	* 15	* Giulia Accorsi	 2011ACCO01	 Italy	* 15	* Lauren Hanrahan	 2005HANR01	 USA	* 14	* Madoka Mizumoto (水本円)	 2009MIZU01	 Japan	* 14	* Pauline Bonnaudet	 2009BONN01	 France	* 14	* Jessica Lohe	 2011LOHE01	 Germany	* 14	* Junko Ootsu (大津順子)	 2005OOTS01	 Japan	* 13	* Kaho Idekawa (出川佳歩)	 2005IDEK01	 Japan	* 13	* Eszter Szabó	 2005SZAB01	 Hungary	* 13	* Raiza Mativo	 2006MATI01	 Canada	* 13	* Nikolett Placskó	 2008PLAC01	 Hungary	* 13	* Tabitha King	 2009KING02	 USA	* 13	* Alexandra Daryl Ariawan	 2010ARIA01	 Indonesia	* 13	* Janelle Tin	 2010TINJ01	 USA	* 13	* Amy Tai	 2010TAIA01	 USA	* 13	* Yana Gribacheva	 2011GRIB01	 Russia	* 13	* Sakura Yoshioka (吉岡さくら)	 2011YOSH03	 Japan	* 13	* Rei Idekawa (出川怜)	 2006IDEK01	 Japan	* 12	* Anna Prabucka	 2010PRAB01	 Poland	* 12	* Jael Riggenbach	 2011RIGG02	 Peru	* 12	* Yuliia Opanasenko (Юлія Опанасенко)	 2011OPAN01	 Ukraine	* 12	* Annica Molin	 2007MOLI01	 Sweden	* 11	* Yukiko Makino (牧野由希子)	 2007MAKI01	 Japan	* 11	* Emma Moseley	 2007MOSE03	 Canada	* 11	* Sunniva Fonn	 2008FONN01	 Norway	* 11	* Ximiao Liu (刘曦淼)	 2008LIUX01	 China	* 11	* Mai Ito (伊藤舞)	 2008ITOM01	 Japan	* 11	* Luojin Xu	 2009XULU01	 China	* 11	* Rebecca Ladds	 2009LADD01	 Canada	* 11	* Gabriela Uzcategui Valencia	 2009VALE02	 Chile	* 11	* Yanli Xie (谢燕丽)	 2009XIEY02	 China	* 11	* Xinnan Ye (叶新楠)	 2009YEXI01	 China	* 11	* Aiying Guo (郭蔼盈)	 2010GUOA01	 China	* 11	* Wenting Ni (倪雯婷)	 2011NIWE01	 China	* 11	* Marlène Desmaisons	 2007DESM01	 France	* 10	* Julia Żygowska	 2008ZYGO01	 Poland	* 10	* Men-Shing Lin (林孟欣)	 2008LINM01	 Taiwan	* 10	* Sarah d'Angelo	 2008DANG02	 USA	* 10	* Sesi Cadmus	 2009CADM01	 USA	* 10	* Jie Hu (胡洁)	 2009HUJI01	 China	* 10	* Laura Petitjean	 2009PETI02	 France	* 10	* Juliana Moreno Oliveira	 2009OLIV03	 Brazil	* 10	* Sachi Schuricht	 2009SCHU03	 USA	* 10	* Anna-Sophie König	 2009KONI02	 Germany	* 10	* Azlysha Azmi	 2009AZMI01	 Malaysia	* 10	* Michelle Nataniel Yugie	 2010YUGI02	 Indonesia	* 10	* Gamze Aksahin	 2010AKSA01	 Turkey	* 10	* Adelina Estevao	 2010ESTE02	 Australia	* 10	* Rachel Riggenbach	 2011RIGG04	 Peru	* 10	* Oksana Tyvodar	 2012TYVO01	 Ukraine	* 10	*






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]EHaLOg_sMng[/youtubehd]


----------



## Stefan (Sep 18, 2013)

I loled when the video included you replying here 

Was that real-time or sped up? In any case, it was a bit too fast for me to follow everything, but I got a good idea of what you're doing, thanks. I'll stick to SQL, though, looks like less work. Question: If you want to do that statistic again later, do you have to repeat all the work, or did you somehow store it and can just "re-apply" it to the updated data like I can just re-apply the SQL query?

And I gotta start using those table tags... they do look neat.


----------



## cubizh (Sep 18, 2013)

Stefan said:


> I loled when the video included you replying here
> 
> Was that real-time or sped up? In any case, it was a bit too fast for me to follow everything, but I got a good idea of what you're doing, thanks. I'll stick to SQL, though, looks like less work. Question: If you want to do that statistic again later, do you have to repeat all the work, or did you somehow store it and can just "re-apply" it to the updated data like I can just re-apply the SQL query?
> 
> And I gotta start using those table tags... they do look neat.


I included the reply in the video to show how easy it is to make the table and just dump it here  
Have to give credit to Daniel Sheppard for showing me how to make them like this. Thank you!
Some parts of the video were sped up because recording the video made my system too slow to be anywhere accurate to the normal speed.
Most of the things, I do with keyboard shortcuts so it goes pretty fast, specially selections and copy/pasting.
SQL is nice for this statistics purpose too, but it wouldn't be so simple to integrate these fancy tables so easily. I just try my best to avoid it for entertainment purposes. 
Sometimes when the steps are very difficult and involve a lot of them I save the way it's done and the formulas to it (like the last real average of 5 stdev) so I don't have to rethink everything, but if it's simple enough usually I don't.


----------



## PM 1729 (Sep 18, 2013)

Overall PB single/PB average


Spoiler





```
+------------+-------------------------------------------------------------+---------+------------+----------+-------------+
| ‘rank’     | personName                                                  | eventId | single/100 | mean/100 | single/mean |
+------------+-------------------------------------------------------------+---------+------------+----------+-------------+
|          1 | Samuel Chiu                                                 | magic   |     1.0600 |   1.0600 |      1.0000 |
|          2 | Antonio Aguilera Manzano                                    | 666     |   247.6300 | 247.8900 |      0.9990 |
|          3 | Vinny Vecchio                                               | 666     |   204.4700 | 204.8300 |      0.9982 |
|          4 | Dexter Estolonio                                            | 666     |   219.2700 | 219.7400 |      0.9979 |
|          5 | Rui Liu (刘睿)                                              | 777     |   461.8400 | 462.9200 |      0.9977 |
|          6 | James Sangil                                                | 666     |   303.1900 | 303.9600 |      0.9975 |
|          7 | Shao-Heng Hung (洪紹恆)                                     | 777     |   357.8000 | 358.7200 |      0.9974 |
|          8 | Vinny Vecchio                                               | 777     |   312.5000 | 313.3500 |      0.9973 |
|          9 | Tonny Pramana                                               | 777     |   412.3800 | 413.6700 |      0.9969 |
|         10 | Thompson Clarke                                             | 777     |   383.3600 | 384.5900 |      0.9968 |
|         11 | John Paul Custodio                                          | 333ft   |   183.5500 | 184.1400 |      0.9968 |
|         12 | Kim Jokinen                                                 | 666     |   235.5900 | 236.5100 |      0.9961 |
|         13 | James Dean Ludlow                                           | mmagic  |     2.5800 |   2.5900 |      0.9961 |
|         14 | Patrick Garcin                                              | 666     |   752.0000 | 755.0000 |      0.9960 |
|         15 | Gábor Róka                                                  | minx    |   131.2100 | 131.7600 |      0.9958 |
|         16 | Carson Penticuff                                            | 555     |   309.9400 | 311.2800 |      0.9957 |
|         17 | Filippo Brancaleoni                                         | 666     |   228.6100 | 229.6200 |      0.9956 |
|         18 | Parsa Saeed Nia (پارسا سعیدنیا)                             | mmagic  |     2.1900 |   2.2000 |      0.9955 |
|         19 | Jie Yu (余杰)                                               | 333oh   |    24.6000 |  24.7300 |      0.9947 |
|         20 | Daniel Adrian López de Andrade                              | 666     |   339.9900 | 341.9300 |      0.9943 |
|         21 | Matthew Millard                                             | 666     |   309.0600 | 310.8500 |      0.9942 |
|         22 | Muhammad Bintang Assyidik                                   | 444     |    80.1900 |  80.6600 |      0.9942 |
|         23 | Bálint Bodor                                                | 777     |   293.6300 | 295.3600 |      0.9941 |
|         24 | Chen Kee Yen                                                | 777     |   326.1600 | 328.1000 |      0.9941 |
|         25 | Joel Spang                                                  | 666     |   442.7700 | 445.3900 |      0.9941 |
|         26 | Valentin Doussin                                            | magic   |     1.6300 |   1.6400 |      0.9939 |
|         27 | Ian Bourn                                                   | minx    |   105.0800 | 105.7400 |      0.9938 |
|         28 | Alexey Polyashov                                            | magic   |     1.5900 |   1.6000 |      0.9938 |
|         29 | Janis Hermanis                                              | 777     |   954.0000 | 960.0000 |      0.9938 |
|         30 | John Mauro Suárez Cerda                                     | magic   |     1.5500 |   1.5600 |      0.9936 |
|         31 | Gastón Verón                                                | 333     |    41.8600 |  42.1300 |      0.9936 |
|         32 | Robbie Stevenson                                            | 777     |   354.6700 | 356.9700 |      0.9936 |
|         33 | Benjamin English                                            | 333     |    44.2500 |  44.5500 |      0.9933 |
|         34 | Wilhelm Kilders                                             | 777     |   338.3800 | 340.8300 |      0.9928 |
|         35 | Chengcheng Qiao (乔成成)                                    | 777     |   569.2700 | 573.3900 |      0.9928 |
|         36 | Marek Wójtowicz                                             | 666     |   220.5200 | 222.1400 |      0.9927 |
|         37 | Flavian Glonț                                               | 666     |   196.5600 | 198.0000 |      0.9927 |
|         38 | Bo Wang (王波)                                              | 777     |   382.7200 | 385.5400 |      0.9927 |
|         39 | Guillaume Erbibou                                           | 666     |   331.0900 | 333.5600 |      0.9926 |
|         40 | Andreas Pohl                                                | 666     |   254.1100 | 256.0600 |      0.9924 |
|         41 | Arvin Tang                                                  | 555     |   116.5800 | 117.4700 |      0.9924 |
|         42 | Wilson José Duarte Espitia                                  | 666     |   355.7400 | 358.4700 |      0.9924 |
|         43 | Greg Shishman                                               | 444     |   148.6600 | 149.8100 |      0.9923 |
|         44 | Matt Rudnicki                                               | clock   |    11.4100 |  11.5000 |      0.9922 |
|         45 | Jemco Casquejo                                              | 777     |   372.9300 | 376.0000 |      0.9918 |
|         46 | DuWayne Sanders                                             | 333oh   |   204.0900 | 205.8500 |      0.9915 |
|         47 | Colin Whelan                                                | 555     |   120.9300 | 121.9900 |      0.9913 |
|         48 | Linus Engberg                                               | minx    |   119.3600 | 120.4100 |      0.9913 |
|         49 | Marcin Zalewski                                             | 777     |   326.1800 | 329.0500 |      0.9913 |
|         50 | Guomin Zhang (张国敏)                                       | minx    |   266.8300 | 269.1900 |      0.9912 |
|         51 | Michael Röhrer                                              | 777     |   214.7200 | 216.6400 |      0.9911 |
|         52 | Zihang Lin (林子杭)                                         | 333     |    13.2800 |  13.4000 |      0.9910 |
|         53 | Oleksandr Poltavets (Олександр Полтавець)                   | 333oh   |    69.3600 |  69.9900 |      0.9910 |
|         54 | Massimiliano Iovane                                         | 777     |   361.8300 | 365.2400 |      0.9907 |
|         55 | Choi Go-Ho (최고호)                                         | 777     |   336.6100 | 339.7800 |      0.9907 |
|         56 | Fang Qin (秦方)                                             | 777     |   380.5500 | 384.1700 |      0.9906 |
|         57 | Michael McCarty                                             | 666     |   245.5000 | 247.8600 |      0.9905 |
|         58 | Lee Poon Kit (李本杰)                                       | 777     |   233.0200 | 235.2700 |      0.9904 |
|         59 | Ivan Jeličić                                                | 777     |   383.6900 | 387.4100 |      0.9904 |
|         60 | Frank Morris                                                | 666     |   220.1100 | 222.2400 |      0.9904 |
|         61 | Keaton Ellis                                                | 777     |   289.8300 | 292.6500 |      0.9904 |
|         62 | Shenchuan Mao (毛神川)                                      | 777     |   223.4700 | 225.6600 |      0.9903 |
|         63 | Matthew Rush                                                | 333     |    26.4600 |  26.7200 |      0.9903 |
|         64 | David Woner                                                 | 666     |   197.6300 | 199.6200 |      0.9900 |
|         65 | Cameron Almasi                                              | 666     |   238.4400 | 240.8900 |      0.9898 |
|         66 | Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭)                                  | 666     |   264.2500 | 266.9600 |      0.9898 |
|         67 | Eric Fernandes Monteiro                                     | 777     |   253.8600 | 256.5200 |      0.9896 |
|         68 | Kenta Ohno (大野健太)                                       | 666     |   259.2500 | 262.0400 |      0.9894 |
|         69 | Cyril Barigand                                              | 777     |   311.6100 | 314.9500 |      0.9894 |
|         70 | Vladislav Shavelskiy                                        | 777     |   247.1600 | 249.8400 |      0.9893 |
|         71 | Zhaoli Zheng (郑召利)                                       | 777     |   507.4600 | 513.0100 |      0.9892 |
|         72 | Hampus Hansson                                              | 777     |   639.0000 | 646.0000 |      0.9892 |
|         73 | Jonah Crosby                                                | 777     |   329.4600 | 333.0800 |      0.9891 |
|         74 | Jakub Wojtaszewski                                          | 666     |   229.7800 | 232.3200 |      0.9891 |
|         75 | Takayuki Ida (井田貴之)                                     | 777     |   525.7200 | 531.6200 |      0.9889 |
|         76 | Maciej Durański                                             | minx    |   163.2200 | 165.0600 |      0.9889 |
|         77 | André Victor Mescollotto                                    | minx    |   194.1500 | 196.3400 |      0.9888 |
|         78 | Reynaldo Mape Jr.                                           | minx    |   100.8600 | 102.0000 |      0.9888 |
|         79 | Rodrigo Septién Rodríguez                                   | minx    |   159.6600 | 161.4700 |      0.9888 |
|         80 | Morten Arborg                                               | 666     |   184.3600 | 186.4700 |      0.9887 |
|         81 | Yuan Liu (刘源)                                             | 333     |    50.9100 |  51.5000 |      0.9885 |
|         82 | Wei Zhang (张炜)                                            | 777     |   477.5000 | 483.0500 |      0.9885 |
|         83 | Gaël Dusser                                                 | 666     |   329.7100 | 333.5500 |      0.9885 |
|         84 | Joshua Molina                                               | 333     |    23.0300 |  23.3000 |      0.9884 |
|         85 | Zoé de Moffarts                                             | 777     |   437.6300 | 442.7500 |      0.9884 |
|         86 | Alberto Muñoz Prieto                                        | 333     |    33.8100 |  34.2100 |      0.9883 |
|         87 | YiLin Li (李宜霖)                                           | 333     |    40.5500 |  41.0300 |      0.9883 |
|         88 | Vishal Madipadga                                            | 777     |   318.9400 | 322.7500 |      0.9882 |
|         89 | Tran Minh Tuyen                                             | minx    |   107.1900 | 108.4800 |      0.9881 |
|         90 | Colin Whelan                                                | 777     |   343.9100 | 348.0900 |      0.9880 |
|         91 | Zhaoyun Zhang (张肇筠)                                      | magic   |     1.6300 |   1.6500 |      0.9879 |
|         92 | Yin Jia Qiu                                                 | 555     |   518.3000 | 524.6500 |      0.9879 |
|         93 | Manuel Nobis                                                | 666     |   215.5000 | 218.1600 |      0.9878 |
|         94 | Erik Akkersdijk                                             | 666     |   145.6300 | 147.4500 |      0.9877 |
|         95 | Chien-Yi Lin (林建億)                                       | 777     |   441.5000 | 446.9900 |      0.9877 |
|         96 | Colin Blackadar                                             | 333     |    44.4400 |  45.0000 |      0.9876 |
|         97 | Álvaro García Navarro                                       | minx    |   188.8000 | 191.1900 |      0.9875 |
|         98 | Fathur Rahman                                               | pyram   |    12.6900 |  12.8500 |      0.9875 |
|         99 | Tobias Douqué                                               | 333     |    25.7700 |  26.1000 |      0.9874 |
|        100 | Walker Welch                                                | 666     |   184.1600 | 186.5100 |      0.9874 |
+------------+-------------------------------------------------------------+---------+------------+----------+-------------+
100 rows in set (1.38 sec)
```




For 3x3:


Spoiler





```
+------------+-----------------------------------------------------+------------+----------+-------------+
| ‘rank’     | personName                                          | single/100 | mean/100 | single/mean |
+------------+-----------------------------------------------------+------------+----------+-------------+
|          1 | Gastón Verón                                        |    41.8600 |  42.1300 |      0.9936 |
|          2 | Benjamin English                                    |    44.2500 |  44.5500 |      0.9933 |
|          3 | Zihang Lin (林子杭)                                 |    13.2800 |  13.4000 |      0.9910 |
|          4 | Matthew Rush                                        |    26.4600 |  26.7200 |      0.9903 |
|          5 | Yuan Liu (刘源)                                     |    50.9100 |  51.5000 |      0.9885 |
|          6 | Joshua Molina                                       |    23.0300 |  23.3000 |      0.9884 |
|          7 | YiLin Li (李宜霖)                                   |    40.5500 |  41.0300 |      0.9883 |
|          8 | Alberto Muñoz Prieto                                |    33.8100 |  34.2100 |      0.9883 |
|          9 | Colin Blackadar                                     |    44.4400 |  45.0000 |      0.9876 |
|         10 | Tobias Douqué                                       |    25.7700 |  26.1000 |      0.9874 |
|         11 | Lam Tsz Hei                                         |    20.0700 |  20.3500 |      0.9862 |
|         12 | Caspian Gustavsson                                  |    19.0900 |  19.3600 |      0.9861 |
|         13 | Klara Fogoros                                       |    79.1500 |  80.3300 |      0.9853 |
|         14 | Tuan Phong Tran                                     |    16.0300 |  16.2700 |      0.9852 |
|         15 | Atsushi Syouji (東海林淳)                           |    35.7700 |  36.3200 |      0.9849 |
|         16 | Yueh Lu (呂約)                                      |    44.0700 |  44.7700 |      0.9844 |
|         17 | Wei Sun (孙伟)                                      |    28.4000 |  28.8600 |      0.9841 |
|         18 | Jenifer Nativel                                     |    53.2200 |  54.1100 |      0.9836 |
|         19 | Mikael Silvola                                      |    20.8700 |  21.2300 |      0.9830 |
|         20 | Nathan Grammel                                      |    35.1900 |  35.8100 |      0.9827 |
|         21 | Dawid Luniewski                                     |    41.5500 |  42.2900 |      0.9825 |
|         22 | Yan Chen (陈岩)                                     |    20.1100 |  20.4700 |      0.9824 |
|         23 | Cian Mattern                                        |    56.4600 |  57.4800 |      0.9823 |
|         24 | Yang Jiang (姜扬)                                   |    39.5200 |  40.2500 |      0.9819 |
|         25 | Ming-Kai Kang                                       |    47.0800 |  47.9500 |      0.9819 |
|         26 | Jiashi Shen                                         |    57.5300 |  58.5900 |      0.9819 |
|         27 | Natthasit Kiatthaweeanand                           |    22.4300 |  22.8500 |      0.9816 |
|         28 | Tina Yao                                            |    21.8600 |  22.2700 |      0.9816 |
|         29 | Zephaniah Ko                                        |    29.4700 |  30.0400 |      0.9810 |
|         30 | Zhichu Chen (陈之初)                                |    64.8300 |  66.1300 |      0.9803 |
|         31 | Tianxiang Ma (马天翔)                               |    32.3400 |  32.9900 |      0.9803 |
|         32 | Phan Lê Thanh Hoàng                                 |    20.4500 |  20.8700 |      0.9799 |
|         33 | Hengsheng Dai (戴恒盛)                              |    18.0600 |  18.4300 |      0.9799 |
|         34 | Sebastian Harasim                                   |    37.1900 |  37.9600 |      0.9797 |
|         35 | Toshinobu Hirayama (平山寿信)                       |    24.9300 |  25.4500 |      0.9796 |
|         36 | Gregorio Requena Torres                             |    46.6800 |  47.6600 |      0.9794 |
|         37 | Dexin Lu (卢德馨)                                   |    25.5500 |  26.0900 |      0.9793 |
|         38 | Jesua Jovan                                         |    46.4600 |  47.4600 |      0.9789 |
|         39 | Xinhao Gu (顾鑫浩)                                  |    21.7800 |  22.2500 |      0.9789 |
|         40 | Weiye Guo (郭维烨)                                  |    19.3600 |  19.7800 |      0.9788 |
|         41 | Asger Christiansen                                  |    28.6600 |  29.2800 |      0.9788 |
|         42 | Ádám Brett                                          |    37.8800 |  38.7100 |      0.9786 |
|         43 | Gretchen Chomas                                     |    62.0500 |  63.4100 |      0.9786 |
|         44 | Emmanuel de Jesús Marín Liera                       |    21.2800 |  21.7600 |      0.9779 |
|         45 | Nikola Liubinkovic                                  |    42.9500 |  43.9400 |      0.9775 |
|         46 | Aris Dwi Cahyono                                    |    69.0900 |  70.6900 |      0.9774 |
|         47 | Diya Li                                             |    65.8000 |  67.3300 |      0.9773 |
|         48 | James Shi                                           |    26.5300 |  27.1500 |      0.9772 |
|         49 | Jared Cruz                                          |    31.3800 |  32.1200 |      0.9770 |
|         50 | Renjie Zhang (张人杰)                               |    16.9000 |  17.3000 |      0.9769 |
|         51 | Kevin Barr                                          |    31.9000 |  32.6600 |      0.9767 |
|         52 | Zhixing Wang (王之星)                               |    38.9000 |  39.8300 |      0.9767 |
|         53 | Lee Ka Hou                                          |    24.5000 |  25.0900 |      0.9765 |
|         54 | Andres Francisco Garzon Sepulveda                   |    27.0500 |  27.7000 |      0.9765 |
|         55 | Jacob Posner                                        |    37.3000 |  38.2100 |      0.9762 |
|         56 | Iqbal Yusuf Fadillah                                |    37.5300 |  38.4500 |      0.9761 |
|         57 | Oliver Hammond                                      |    24.1100 |  24.7000 |      0.9761 |
|         58 | Fabian Wrzosek                                      |    32.0600 |  32.8500 |      0.9760 |
|         59 | Tahere Askari Zade (طاهره عسکری زاده)               |    30.5200 |  31.2700 |      0.9760 |
|         60 | Daniel Choy                                         |    71.7300 |  73.5000 |      0.9759 |
|         61 | Sijia He (贺思嘉)                                   |    12.9300 |  13.2500 |      0.9758 |
|         62 | Quentin Paniz                                       |    83.1900 |  85.2500 |      0.9758 |
|         63 | Michael Chen                                        |    34.1600 |  35.0100 |      0.9757 |
|         64 | Aaron Kelner                                        |    82.6100 |  84.6900 |      0.9754 |
|         65 | Taro Inagaki (稲垣太郎)                             |    15.2500 |  15.6400 |      0.9751 |
|         66 | Alexey Emelyanov                                    |    18.8300 |  19.3100 |      0.9751 |
|         67 | Charles Chang                                       |    48.9900 |  50.2400 |      0.9751 |
|         68 | Fabian Krank                                        |    31.0800 |  31.8900 |      0.9746 |
|         69 | Phillip Kampmann                                    |    39.1300 |  40.1500 |      0.9746 |
|         70 | Keisuke Yamamoto (山本圭介)                         |    51.2600 |  52.6100 |      0.9743 |
|         71 | Michał Potocki                                      |    41.3000 |  42.3900 |      0.9743 |
|         72 | Miguel Ángel Chacón Martínez                        |    24.4700 |  25.1200 |      0.9741 |
|         73 | Hang Zhang (张航)                                   |    23.3100 |  23.9300 |      0.9741 |
|         74 | Quan Xia (夏全)                                     |    28.0800 |  28.8300 |      0.9740 |
|         75 | Robert Schenk                                       |    27.7100 |  28.4500 |      0.9740 |
|         76 | Jingwei Xiao (肖敬伟)                               |    26.6100 |  27.3200 |      0.9740 |
|         77 | Vittavat Ninvibool                                  |    24.8400 |  25.5100 |      0.9737 |
|         78 | Matthew Kopelowitz                                  |    58.9000 |  60.4900 |      0.9737 |
|         79 | Henry Riverstone                                    |    40.1300 |  41.2200 |      0.9736 |
|         80 | Philip Chang                                        |    11.8100 |  12.1300 |      0.9736 |
|         81 | Zbigniew Dziuba                                     |    43.8600 |  45.0500 |      0.9736 |
|         82 | John Ismael Ugelstad                                |   103.6300 | 106.4500 |      0.9735 |
|         83 | Guowei Liang (梁国威)                               |    33.8000 |  34.7200 |      0.9735 |
|         84 | Evgeny Blinov                                       |    18.9400 |  19.4600 |      0.9733 |
|         85 | Hung Ka Shing (孔嘉城)                              |    26.8600 |  27.6000 |      0.9732 |
|         86 | Shashwat Chandra                                    |    91.6600 |  94.1900 |      0.9731 |
|         87 | Pulkit Aggarwal                                     |    39.0700 |  40.1500 |      0.9731 |
|         88 | Zexian Liu (刘泽贤)                                 |    37.3800 |  38.4200 |      0.9729 |
|         89 | Johnson Vun                                         |    19.8600 |  20.4200 |      0.9726 |
|         90 | Mirek Goljan                                        |    21.9000 |  22.5200 |      0.9725 |
|         91 | Brendan Belo                                        |    70.5500 |  72.5500 |      0.9724 |
|         92 | Andrés Alonso Gutiérrez Salinas                     |    48.9300 |  50.3300 |      0.9722 |
|         93 | Rubenesh Kumar                                      |    72.5200 |  74.6000 |      0.9721 |
|         94 | Jordan Harrison                                     |    27.4000 |  28.1900 |      0.9720 |
|         95 | Jason Bauer                                         |    20.1200 |  20.7000 |      0.9720 |
|         96 | Scott Garrabrant                                    |    41.7300 |  42.9300 |      0.9720 |
|         97 | Wanfeng Yuan (袁万峰)                               |    42.2100 |  43.4300 |      0.9719 |
|         98 | Doo Hyun Kwon (권두현)                              |    31.7500 |  32.6700 |      0.9718 |
|         99 | Viktor Söderberg                                    |    28.1800 |  29.0000 |      0.9717 |
|        100 | Jo Jeong-Ho                                         |    43.9400 |  45.2300 |      0.9715 |
+------------+-----------------------------------------------------+------------+----------+-------------+
100 rows in set (1.37 sec)
```



This is overall PB single/overall PB average, (not necessarily in the same round).


3x3 average/3x3 oh average


Spoiler





```
+--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------+-------------+----------------+--------+
| name                                                                                 | 3x3 average | 3x3 oh average | ratio  |
+--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------+-------------+----------------+--------+
| Chenxi Shan (单晨曦)                                                                 |     31.1700 |        30.8800 | 1.0094 |
| Tomohiro Tanno (丹野智博)                                                            |     13.2200 |        14.4700 | 0.9136 |
| Rongwei Chen (陈榕伟)                                                                |     24.6300 |        27.0300 | 0.9112 |
| Yevhen Riabokon (Євген Рябоконь)                                                     |     49.4800 |        55.4000 | 0.8931 |
| Peiyan Li (利沛焰)                                                                   |     16.4300 |        18.4400 | 0.8910 |
| Ming Chen 2 (陈明)                                                                   |     17.6000 |        19.7600 | 0.8907 |
| Leyner Jamauca                                                                       |     23.3100 |        26.3900 | 0.8833 |
| Sittinon Sukhaya (สิทธินนท์ สุขายะ)                                                  |     13.3600 |        15.2600 | 0.8755 |
| Xuan Gong (龚轩)                                                                     |     17.3200 |        19.8900 | 0.8708 |
| Wen-chung Tien (田文中)                                                              |     14.5000 |        16.7600 | 0.8652 |
| Chun Lin (林春)                                                                      |     18.7900 |        22.0000 | 0.8541 |
| Zegeng Zheng (郑泽耿)                                                                |     23.2800 |        27.3000 | 0.8527 |
| Ramble Tandar                                                                        |     12.5000 |        14.7700 | 0.8463 |
| Chan Yui Yin                                                                         |     25.7300 |        30.4600 | 0.8447 |
| Brian Pamandanan                                                                     |     29.5400 |        35.0600 | 0.8426 |
| Phil Yu                                                                              |     11.2700 |        13.4600 | 0.8373 |
| Tomasz Seweryn                                                                       |     17.2200 |        20.7900 | 0.8283 |
| Krzysztof Żerucha                                                                    |     12.5300 |        15.1700 | 0.8260 |
| Nicola Boccabella                                                                    |     26.5400 |        32.4300 | 0.8184 |
| Siyang Li                                                                            |     39.6300 |        48.7500 | 0.8129 |
| Timo Schönfelder                                                                     |     21.3600 |        26.2800 | 0.8128 |
| Thanaphat Sophaladawon                                                               |     17.7500 |        21.8700 | 0.8116 |
| Đoàn Thanh Duy                                                                       |     16.5700 |        20.5200 | 0.8075 |
| Brian Loftus                                                                         |     15.6000 |        19.3300 | 0.8070 |
| Karol Celmer                                                                         |     21.1000 |        26.3200 | 0.8017 |
| Austin Thielemier                                                                    |     15.3400 |        19.1400 | 0.8015 |
| Aakash Josh                                                                          |     17.4200 |        21.7400 | 0.8013 |
| Jinlong Li (李金龙)                                                                  |     21.1500 |        26.4500 | 0.7996 |
| Tao Yu (余涛)                                                                        |     17.2300 |        21.5600 | 0.7992 |
| Zeming Mei (梅泽铭)                                                                  |     27.2500 |        34.4000 | 0.7922 |
| Simon Kalhofer                                                                       |     13.0200 |        16.5900 | 0.7848 |
| Ze Li (李泽)                                                                         |     14.6300 |        18.6500 | 0.7845 |
| Maciek Jagiełło                                                                      |     16.2000 |        20.6600 | 0.7841 |
| Guoyang Zhou (周国阳)                                                                |     21.0600 |        27.0700 | 0.7780 |
| Yaozong Liang (梁耀宗)                                                               |     21.1600 |        27.2200 | 0.7774 |
| Peter Hung                                                                           |     15.0900 |        19.4100 | 0.7774 |
| Zhili Zhang (张志立)                                                                 |     24.6300 |        31.8500 | 0.7733 |
| Shih-Ru Chen (陳世儒)                                                                |     14.7900 |        19.1700 | 0.7715 |
| Pu Su (苏普)                                                                         |     23.1200 |        30.0600 | 0.7691 |
| Simon Blanchard                                                                      |     18.4400 |        23.9900 | 0.7687 |
| Márk Dániel                                                                          |     23.8300 |        31.0100 | 0.7685 |
| Hersh Shrivastava                                                                    |     11.7800 |        15.3400 | 0.7679 |
| Paweł Demjankowski                                                                   |     21.5600 |        28.1400 | 0.7662 |
| Andrii Chernichko (Андрій Черничко)                                                  |     12.8100 |        16.7200 | 0.7661 |
| Jordan Pappas                                                                        |     23.8200 |        31.1100 | 0.7657 |
| Michael Angelo Zafra                                                                 |     16.9800 |        22.1900 | 0.7652 |
| Jiexing Zhang (张杰星)                                                               |     21.7700 |        28.5700 | 0.7620 |
| Blake Bowers                                                                         |     17.0100 |        22.3400 | 0.7614 |
| Leung Yu Ching (梁宇正)                                                              |     21.9400 |        28.8300 | 0.7610 |
| Yang Qi (祁洋)                                                                       |     18.8100 |        24.7500 | 0.7600 |
| Jiahao Bei (贝佳豪)                                                                  |     19.6900 |        25.9100 | 0.7599 |
| Tinnapop Suparjak (ติณณภพ สุภาจักร์)                                                 |     19.7800 |        26.0900 | 0.7581 |
| Tim McMahon                                                                          |     19.4600 |        25.6900 | 0.7575 |
| Yen-Ting Li (李彥霆)                                                                 |     14.6900 |        19.4300 | 0.7560 |
| Antoine Cantin                                                                       |     10.0000 |        13.2300 | 0.7559 |
| Robert Armstrong                                                                     |     42.8300 |        56.7400 | 0.7548 |
| Yiming Liu 2 (刘一鸣)                                                                |     33.2100 |        44.0100 | 0.7546 |
| Frieder Klein                                                                        |     16.5400 |        21.9300 | 0.7542 |
| Yu-Chen Wang (王于宸)                                                                |     13.4300 |        17.8100 | 0.7541 |
| Aadithya Murthy                                                                      |     37.8900 |        50.4500 | 0.7510 |
| Lijie Jin (金利杰)                                                                   |     14.7600 |        19.6600 | 0.7508 |
| Alexander Eryomin                                                                    |     11.5800 |        15.4500 | 0.7495 |
| Lam Chin                                                                             |     22.6200 |        30.2000 | 0.7490 |
| Zhiwei Lin (林智玮)                                                                  |     13.2600 |        17.7100 | 0.7487 |
| Anukun Supcharoenkun (อนุกูล ทรัพย์เจริญกุล)                                         |     13.7000 |        18.3000 | 0.7486 |
| Toby O'Connor                                                                        |     24.3400 |        32.5200 | 0.7485 |
| Matt DiPalma                                                                         |     16.2000 |        21.6600 | 0.7479 |
| Alexey Emelyanov                                                                     |     19.3100 |        25.8500 | 0.7470 |
| Kevin Voor                                                                           |     23.8000 |        31.8700 | 0.7468 |
| Ryosuke Mondo (門戸良介)                                                             |     19.3100 |        25.8800 | 0.7461 |
| Shakil Ahmad                                                                         |     17.2900 |        23.2100 | 0.7449 |
| Andrés Alonso Gutiérrez Salinas                                                      |     50.3300 |        67.6500 | 0.7440 |
| Grzegorz Dzikiewicz                                                                  |     13.7200 |        18.4800 | 0.7424 |
| Leung Ka Ho                                                                          |     14.1500 |        19.0700 | 0.7420 |
| Evan John Paul Santos                                                                |     16.2000 |        21.8500 | 0.7414 |
| Kaitlyn Kim                                                                          |     29.3500 |        39.6800 | 0.7397 |
| Reynaldo Mape Jr.                                                                    |     16.4000 |        22.1900 | 0.7391 |
| Velidi Venkata Jagan Mohana Murali Krishna                                           |     15.4300 |        20.8900 | 0.7386 |
| Fikri Agung Purnomo                                                                  |     18.4800 |        25.0500 | 0.7377 |
| Kevin Jeffry Nalvarte Yantas                                                         |     14.2600 |        19.3400 | 0.7373 |
| Noah Arthurs                                                                         |     16.1000 |        21.8400 | 0.7372 |
| Bobby Yusuf                                                                          |     24.5800 |        33.3900 | 0.7361 |
| Fengyao Zhi (支烽耀)                                                                 |     21.7000 |        29.5100 | 0.7353 |
| Denis Tsukanov                                                                       |     17.4700 |        23.7800 | 0.7347 |
| Mantas Sidabras                                                                      |     15.9500 |        21.7700 | 0.7327 |
| Arut Klaewkasetkorn (อรุษ แกล้วเกษตรกรณ์)                                            |     12.0700 |        16.4900 | 0.7320 |
| Michał Korbacz                                                                       |     19.5900 |        26.7700 | 0.7318 |
| Reza Jadidi (رضا جدیدی)                                                              |     35.1000 |        47.9700 | 0.7317 |
| Zhanshuo Xu (徐展铄)                                                                 |     17.8800 |        24.4600 | 0.7310 |
| Dmitry Malushkin                                                                     |     24.0300 |        32.9000 | 0.7304 |
| Hanhan Liu (刘含菡)                                                                  |     19.5900 |        26.8500 | 0.7296 |
| Chao Wang (王超)                                                                     |     19.5000 |        26.7300 | 0.7295 |
| Junjie Huang (黄俊杰)                                                                |     13.6100 |        18.6600 | 0.7294 |
| Jie Ren 2 (任杰)                                                                     |     19.7800 |        27.1600 | 0.7283 |
| Lee Chun Hin (李震軒)                                                                |     15.3500 |        21.0800 | 0.7282 |
| Zichao Ye (叶子超)                                                                   |     21.3100 |        29.2700 | 0.7280 |
| Shuto Ueno (上野柊斗)                                                                |     11.6700 |        16.0400 | 0.7276 |
| Shubham Kumar                                                                        |     13.6300 |        18.7400 | 0.7273 |
| Ryan Jew                                                                             |     13.5300 |        18.6100 | 0.7270 |
| Ákos Rudas                                                                           |     24.1200 |        33.1800 | 0.7269 |
+--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------+-------------+----------------+--------+
```


----------



## Stefan (Sep 18, 2013)

cubizh said:


> SQL is nice for this statistics purpose too, but it wouldn't be so simple to integrate these fancy tables so easily.



Not with SQL alone, but with a little bit of let's say Python...


```
[noparse]import glob, os.path, mysql.connector
cnx = mysql.connector.connect(user='wcar', password='x', host='localhost', database='wcar')
cursor = cnx.cursor()
for infile in glob.glob('*.in'):
    name = os.path.splitext(infile)[0]
    print(name, '...')
    outfile = open(name + '.out', 'w', encoding='utf8')
    query = open(infile).read().strip()
    cursor.execute(query)
    print('[SPOILER="' + name + '"][TABLE="class:grid,align:left"]', file=outfile)
    print('[TR][TD][B]' + '[/B][/TD][TD][B]'.join(n for n in cursor.column_names) + '[/B][/TD][/TR]', file=outfile)
    for row in cursor:
        tr = '[TR]'
        for value in row:
            td = '[TD]' if type(value) is str else '[TD="align:right"]'
            tr += td + str(value) + '[/TD]'
        print(tr + '[/TR]', file=outfile)
    print('[/TABLE][SPOILER="SQL code"]' + query + '[/SPOILER][/SPOILER]', file=outfile)
    outfile.close()
cursor.close()
cnx.close()
[/noparse]
```

Then I just write the query (in file "Top female cuber by number of competitions.in") and the Python script does all the rest to produce this:



Spoiler: Top female cuber by number of competitions




*Competitions**Name*86Shelley Chang76Maria Oey66Jaclyn Sawler55Hanneke Rijks48Zoé de Moffarts45Mika Muranushi (村主美佳)43Sanae Koseki (古関佐苗)42Kirstine Buus Aagaard42Laetitia Lemoine41Berit Brüster



Spoiler: SQL code



SELECT count(distinct competitionId) Competitions, personName Name
FROM Results, Persons
WHERE gender='f' AND personId=Persons.id
GROUP BY personId
ORDER BY 1 desc
LIMIT 10





I have a few more things I want to add, but it's good enough for now...


----------



## cubizh (Sep 18, 2013)

Stefan said:


> I have a few more things I want to add, but it's good enough for now...


Consider adding width control for wide tables within TABLE="width:<px>,..."


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Sep 21, 2013)

I would like to see the longest streaks for getting a PB at each competition for each event single and average.


----------



## cubizh (Sep 22, 2013)

TheDubDubJr said:


> I would like to see the longest streaks for getting a PB at each competition for each event single and average.


That's a lot of work to do, so for now I'm going to show the top 100 of number of solves that takes to improve on a 3x3 PB single.
If you find a mistake please let me know.


Spoiler: Number of solves needed to improve 3x3 Single PB




* Name	** Last Competition of Old PB	** PB Time	** # of Solves Without Improve	** Ongoing	* Erik Akkersdijk	 1AVG2013	 7.08	 1096	 X	 Lars Vandenbergh	 N8W8Summer2013	 10.16	 845	 X	 Ron van Bruchem	 NEMOAmsterdamOpen2012	 9.55	 705	  Bob Burton	 WC2013	 13.15	 636	 X	 Ton Dennenbroek	 HEMMariCubikOpen2013	 13.28	 619	  Clément Gallet	 ChampagneOpen2013	 11.13	 592	 X	 Rowe Hessler	 WC2013	 6.94	 584	 X	 Tomasz Żołnowski	 ChojniceOpen2013	 7.91	 572	 X	 Shelley Chang	 BayAreaSummer2013	 10.77	 470	 X	 Joey Gouly	 Euro2012	 9.15	 402	  Philippe Virouleau	 WC2013	 10.19	 399	 X	 Sébastien Auroux	 NEMOAmsterdamOpen2012	 10.46	 365	  Adam Zamora	 USNationals2011	 13.55	 337	  Kanneti Sae Han (คันธ์เนตี แซ่ห่าน)	 France2013	 7.40	 331	 X	 François Courtès	 ChampagneOpen2013	 15.18	 315	 X	 Devin Corr-Robinett	 BerkeleySummer2013	 9.47	 308	 X	 Rama Temmink	 SpolsOpen2011	 10.11	 298	  Lorenzo Vigani Poli	 MilanBlindDay2013	 9.19	 297	 X	 Joël van Noort	 AachenOpen2011	 10.78	 295	  Sébastien Auroux	 ErfurtOpen2013	 10.09	 294	  Leyan Lo	 RenoWinter2010	 10.63	 293	  Hideki Niina (新名秀樹)	 EastOsaka2013	 10.77	 289	 X	 Maximilian Neitzel	 WC2013	 8.22	 286	 X	 Nobuaki Suga (菅信昭)	 CubeCampKanazawa2013	 8.72	 285	 X	 Anders Larsson	 SwedishChampionship2013	 30.06	 279	 X	 Filippo Brancaleoni	 CubeCampKanazawa2011	 9.28	 279	  Benjamin Sintes	 ChampagneOpen2013	 9.72	 270	 X	 Dan Dzoan	 USNationals2009	 10.08	 268	  Geert Bicler	 N8W8Summer2013	 13.30	 265	 X	 Jim Mertens	 Indiana2013	 11.43	 258	 X	 Yohei Oka (岡要平)	 KansaiOpen2012	 9.68	 258	  Syuhei Omura (大村周平)	 KawasakiAutumn2013	 8.09	 256	 X	 Weifeng Cheng (程维锋)	 GuangzhouCCSA2013	 9.71	 251	 X	 Michał Robaczyk	 CubeFactory2011	 9.38	 245	 X	 Chia-Wei Lu (呂家維)	 BayAreaSummer2013	 8.25	 245	 X	 Dave Campbell	 TorontoSpring2010	 13.02	 244	  Tyson Mao (毛台勝)	 WC2013	 12.75	 243	 X	 Adrian Lehmann	 SHOpen2013	 9.46	 242	  Arnaud van Galen	 BrusselsSummerOpen2009	 16.91	 239	  Adam Polkowski	 LodzOpen2011	 9.25	 237	  Sébastien Auroux	 Altbier2011	 12.28	 236	  Lucas Garron	 BerkeleySummer2013	 8.05	 234	 X	 Michał Halczuk	 ChojniceOpen2013	 8.22	 234	 X	 Grzegorz Łuczyna	 PolishNationals2013	 10.00	 233	 X	 Jeremy Fleischman	 StanfordWinter2012	 9.63	 230	  Shotaro Makisumi (牧角章太郎)	 WC2013	 8.50	 229	 X	 Filippo Brancaleoni	 Oslo2013	 8.65	 229	 X	 Björn Korbanka	 SHOpen2013	 7.68	 229	 X	 Jan Bentlage	 SHOpen2013	 10.56	 227	 X	 Thibaut Jacquinot	 WC2011	 9.86	 226	 X	 Sinpei Araki (荒木慎平)	 HiroshimaOpen2012	 8.94	 221	  Yohei Oka (岡要平)	 EastOsaka2013	 7.84	 216	 X	 Harris Chan	 WC2013	 7.33	 216	 X	 Zoé de Moffarts	 N8W8Summer2013	 12.41	 215	 X	 Fubo Wang (王富博)	 BeijingSummer2012	 10.22	 214	  Alejandro Aguado Barahona	 SpanishChampionship2011	 9.47	 213	 X	 Gaël Dusser	 FlipOpen2013	 12.46	 212	 X	 Kevin Guillaumond	 BussieresOpen2013	 11.96	 212	 X	 Steven Turner	 SanDiegoSummer2013	 11.83	 210	  Kian Barry	 MITSpring2013	 11.13	 209	  Nora Christ	 AmstelveenOpen2012	 11.28	 208	  Henrik Buus Aagaard	 SkarupChristmas2010	 11.65	 207	  Chester Lian	 Dayton2012	 9.58	 207	  Edouard Chambon	 SydneyAutumn2012	 8.66	 206	 X	 Tim Reynolds	 Brown2012	 10.53	 205	  Bence Barát	 AustrianBigCube2013	 7.53	 205	 X	 Moritz Karl	 FranconiaOpen2013	 8.13	 205	 X	 Yu Nakajima (中島悠)	 KyushuOpen2012	 8.09	 204	  Jeremy Fleischman	 MITFall2010	 10.72	 200	  Pierre Lemerle	 WC2013	 11.53	 200	  Arnaud van Galen	 ChonburiOpen2011	 16.33	 198	  Francisco Javier Lemes Sáez	 France2013	 10.09	 198	  Zoé de Moffarts	 LaMontagneOpen2012	 15.18	 197	  Robert Yau	 BerkeleySummer2013	 7.28	 196	  Rodrigo Septién Rodríguez	 SpanishChampionship2011	 10.52	 195	 X	 Rowe Hessler	 WashingtonDCOpen2010	 8.91	 194	  Jan Smarschevski	 BWOpen2013	 8.61	 194	  Vincent Sheu	 BerkeleySummer2013	 8.55	 193	 X	 Sinpei Araki (荒木慎平)	 EastOsaka2013	 8.88	 190	 X	 Patricia Li	 MITFall2012	 9.69	 190	  Ron van Bruchem	 WC2013	 8.71	 187	 X	 Alexander Olleta del Molino	 VilladeCatral2013	 10.21	 187	 X	 Laura Ohrndorf	 SHOpen2013	 13.25	 187	 X	 Kåre Krig	 SwedishCubedays2011	 14.58	 185	  Milán Baticz	 BIHOpen2012	 7.58	 184	  Stefan Pochmann	 WC2013	 9.56	 182	 X	 Kentaro Nishi (西賢太郎)	 TachikawaFest2013	 9.58	 181	 X	 István Kocza	 WC2011	 17.80	 180	  Renan Mondini Cerpe	 Brasileiro2013	 9.65	 180	 X	 Yu Nakajima (中島悠)	 JapanContest2012	 7.72	 180	  Timo Ludwig	 FranconiaOpen2013	 9.06	 179	 X	 Arnaud van Galen	 Euro2012	 14.08	 178	  Mats Valk	 DutchOpen2012	 6.41	 178	  Wataru Hashimura (端村航)	 KansaiStarFestival2013	 7.83	 178	  Clément Gallet	 SwissOpen2009	 13.96	 177	  Milán Baticz	 Euro2010	 8.86	 174	  Phillip Espinoza	 SanDiegoOpen2010	 9.73	 173	  Stefano Bevacqua	 MilanWinterOpen2013	 8.90	 173	 X	 Ton Dennenbroek	 GermanOpen2008	 13.68	 172	  Tim Reynolds	 WashingtonDCSpring2010	 11.77	 171


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi!
Could you please do the same for 333 avg?
Thanks!


----------



## Flyt (Sep 22, 2013)

I don't know how easy/hard it is to do, but I'm interested to know who and in which event has most solves in the intervals [single PB, 1.01*single PB], [single PB, 1.05*single PB] and [single PB, 1.1*single PB].
For exemple, at 5x5, my PB is 1:40.09=100.09 seconds. And I've 6 solves in [100.09, 101.09], 17 in [100.09, 105.09], and 32 in [100.09, 110.09]. (out of 79 solves...). (exclude magic, of course...)

Moreover, I've another request. I wonder who has most events in which, each time he beast a PB, he also beats a NR (please include 1st competition in which he participates, and single AND avg)(I've 5, with 4x4,mega,sq-1,clock and 7x7, but I guess there's much better, Feliks has 12, if I counted right).

I hope everything's clear enough. Thanks


----------



## cubizh (Sep 22, 2013)

Hippolyte!!! said:


> Hi!
> Could you please do the same for 333 avg?
> Thanks!


Yes. I see you in there  (Times are *100)


Spoiler: Number of solves needed to improve 3x3 PB Average




* Name	** Last Competition of Old PB	** PB Time	** # of Averages Without Improve	** Ongoing	* Lars Vandenbergh	 AachenOpen2011	 1451	 157	  Erik Akkersdijk	 1AVG2013	 931	 103	 X	 Sébastien Auroux	 SHOpen2013	 1345	 92	 X	 Rowe Hessler	 WC2013	 827	 76	 X	 Clément Gallet	 ChampagneOpen2013	 1488	 74	 X	 Ron van Bruchem	 WC2013	 1262	 71	 X	 Bob Burton	 HarvardSpring2012	 1692	 66	  Tomasz Żołnowski	 RybnikOpen2013	 987	 66	  Yu Nakajima (中島悠)	 KansaiOpen2013	 891	 63	  Tim Reynolds	 WC2013	 1184	 61	 X	 Michael Röhrer	 AustrianBigCube2013	 1260	 61	 X	 Dave Campbell	 WC2013	 1389	 60	 X	 Nobuaki Suga (菅信昭)	 KantoWinter2012	 1165	 60	  Clément Gallet	 MontpellierOpen2011	 1559	 53	  Jim Mertens	 Indiana2013	 1398	 52	 X	 Lorenzo Vigani Poli	 TriesteOpen2013	 1174	 49	  Zoé de Moffarts	 N8W8Summer2013	 1696	 49	 X	 Ron van Bruchem	 BelgianOpen2011	 1351	 48	  Rafael Werneck Cinoto	 SESCAraraquara2013	 1725	 48	 X	 Grzegorz Łuczyna	 PolishNationals2013	 1386	 47	 X	 Kåre Krig	 SwedishChampionship2013	 1768	 46	 X	 Sébastien Auroux	 Altbier2011	 1492	 46	  Kalina Brzezińska	 ChojniceOpen2013	 1123	 46	 X	 Niklas Spies	 HasseltOpen2012	 1243	 46	  Sinpei Araki (荒木慎平)	 EastOsaka2013	 1125	 45	 X	 François Courtès	 HEMMariCubikOpen2013	 1944	 45	  Lars Vandenbergh	 N8W8Summer2013	 1404	 44	 X	 Renan Mondini Cerpe	 Brasileiro2013	 1303	 44	  Joey Gouly	 GuildfordOpen2013	 1117	 44	  Laura Ohrndorf	 SHOpen2013	 1753	 44	 X	 Ron van Bruchem	 Euro2008	 1413	 43	  Edouard Chambon	 France2010	 1148	 43	  Shelley Chang	 CalDay2012	 1520	 42	  Lucas Garron	 BerkeleyWinter2012	 1210	 42	  Syuhei Omura (大村周平)	 KawasakiAutumn2013	 963	 41	 X	 Breandan Vallance	 EdinburghOpen2013	 881	 41	  Bence Barát	 AustrianBigCube2013	 1028	 41	 X	 Hippolyte Moreau	 ChampagneOpen2013	 1145	 41	 X	 István Kocza	 VargardaOpen2012	 2130	 40	  Sébastien Auroux	 UKOpen2011	 1371	 40	  Javier Tirado Ortiz	 VilladeCatral2013	 1758	 40	 X	 Ton Dennenbroek	 BeneluxOpen2010	 1780	 39	  Tim Reynolds	 HarvardSpring2011	 1249	 39	  Yohei Oka (岡要平)	 EastOsaka2013	 1030	 39	 X	 Kian Barry	 CaptainsCove2012	 1326	 39	  Phil Yu	 RiverHillSummer2012	 1195	 39	  Tyson Mao (毛台勝)	 WC2013	 1560	 38	 X	 Steven Turner	 NiseiWeek2013	 1356	 38	  Tomasz Żołnowski	 EastGermanOpen2010	 1007	 37	  Dan Dzoan	 WC2013	 1113	 37	 X	 Emile Compion	 CanadianOpen2013	 1552	 37	 X	 Chia-Wei Lu (呂家維)	 BayAreaSummer2013	 1014	 37	 X	 Robert Yau	 WC2013	 932	 37	  Ron van Bruchem	 DutchOpen2009	 1385	 36	  Tim Reynolds	 HarvardSpring2012	 1232	 36	  Stefan Huber	 AustrianOpen2013	 979	 36	  Moritz Karl	 FranconiaOpen2013	 1095	 36	 X	 Bob Burton	 UtahOpen2009	 1786	 35	  Joël van Noort	 PoznanOpen2010	 1276	 35	  Adam Zamora	 WC2013	 1630	 35	 X	 Patrick Jameson	 Monmouth2013	 1179	 35	 X	 Sarah Strong	 CanadianOpen2013	 1234	 35	  Edward Lin	 BayAreaSummer2013	 937	 35	 X	 Hideki Niina (新名秀樹)	 HiroshimaOpen2012	 1466	 35	  Anton Rostovikov	 MoscowSummer2013	 1226	 35	  Bryan Logan	 WinonaOpen2013	 2193	 34	 X	 Andrew Ricci	 YaleSpring2013	 915	 34	  Erik Akkersdijk	 BelgianOpen2010	 1049	 33	  Michał Robaczyk	 SilesiaOpen2009	 1325	 33	  Rowe Hessler	 BridgewaterOpen2011	 891	 33	  Adam Polkowski	 ChojniceOpen2013	 1059	 33	 X	 Fabrizio Cirnigliaro	 MilanBlindDay2013	 2446	 33	 X	 Philippe Virouleau	 BreizhOpen2012	 1333	 33	  Björn Korbanka	 AustrianBigCube2013	 1015	 33	  Ton Dennenbroek	 SpolsOpen2011	 1737	 32	  Jeremy Fleischman	 BerkeleyWinter2013	 1117	 32	  Thibaut Jacquinot	 France2011	 1257	 32	  Rama Temmink	 DutchNationals2011	 1168	 32	  Kian Barry	 WC2013	 1319	 32	 X	 Filippo Brancaleoni	 Oslo2013	 1185	 32	 X	 Dongdong Qu (曲冬冬)	 BeijingSummer2013	 1170	 32	 X	 Sebastián Pino Castillo	 Cuberos2011	 1819	 32	 X	 Donglei Li (李冬雷)	 ChongqingOpen2013	 1566	 32	  Michał Pleskowicz	 WC2013	 865	 32	 X	 Ton Dennenbroek	 DutchOpen2012	 1692	 31	  Carlos Angosto Hernández	 VilladeCatral2013	 1955	 31	 X	 Arnaud van Galen	 BUAAOpen2010	 1996	 31	  John Tamanas	 BridgewaterOpen2011	 1050	 31	  Ernie Pulchny	 WC2013	 1437	 31	  Milán Baticz	 SerbianOpen2013	 948	 30	  Jason Baum	 CMUSpring2012	 1197	 30	 X	 Łukasz Ciałoń	 PoznanOpen2011	 1670	 30	 X	 Henrik Buus Aagaard	 SwedishChampionship2012	 1228	 30	  Chris Dzoan	 SafeHaven2009	 1393	 30	  Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)	 LakeBiwa2013	 1121	 30	  Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)	 SMU2013	 1070	 30	  Sinpei Araki (荒木慎平)	 KantoOpen2012	 1127	 29	  Syuhei Omura (大村周平)	 MatsudoSpring2012	 1012	 29	  Takuya Furukawa (古河拓也)	 KansaiStarFestival2013	 1224	 29	 X	 Xiaobo Jin (金晓波)	 ShanghaiSummer2013	 1073	 29	  Yu Sajima (佐島優)	 JapanOpen2013	 902	 29	  Riadi Arsandi	 JakartaSpeedcubing2013	 1296	 29	 X	 Dene Beardsley	 WaikatoSummerOpen2011	 1506	 29	  Cornelius Dieckmann	 BerkeleySummer2013	 821	 29	 X	 Mike Kotch	 WC2013	 1149	 29	 X


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Sep 22, 2013)

Thank you!
Indeed, I'm pretty well ranked. But even if it's fun to be in statistics, I would prefer to not have this one.^^


----------



## Stefan (Sep 25, 2013)

Darn, speedcubing is getting worse again:

Average of everybody's best average at the competition:

```
WC2003  21.45
WC2005  19.59
WC2007  27.62
WC2009  25.61
WC2011  22.45
WC2013  24.02

SELECT competitionId, sum(bestAverage)/count(*)/100 FROM
(SELECT competitionId, min(average) bestAverage FROM Results
WHERE competitionId like 'WC20%' and eventId='333' and average>0
GROUP BY competitionId, personId) tmp
GROUP BY competitionId
ORDER BY competitionId
```


----------



## cubizh (Sep 25, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Darn, speedcubing is getting worse again:


I'm not sure that claim can be made with this ammount of data, for a specific competition. You should probably widen that average of averages calculation to the entire number of competitions that take place every year (like "Average of averages recorded in 20??" ). But still on the (WC* - WC1982), you should post the standard deviation for these results also.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 25, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Darn, speedcubing is getting worse again:
> 
> Average of everybody's best average at the competition:
> 
> ...


I wonder where you got that idea


----------



## TMOY (Sep 25, 2013)

Also don't forgert that there were twice more competitors at WC 2013 than at the previous WCs, and since the fast guys will always be there, more competitors means slower competitors on average.

(And WC 2003 and 2005 results are meaningless because only the fastest people got an average (first two rounds in 2003 and first round in 2005 were best of 3).


----------



## rj (Sep 25, 2013)

TMOY said:


> Also don't forgert that there were twice more competitors at WC 2013 than at the previous WCs, and since the fast guys will always be there, more competitors means slower competitors on average.
> 
> (And WC 2003 and 2005 results are meaningless because only the fastest people got an average (first two rounds in 2003 and first round in 2005 were best of 3).




Wait, WC 2013 was the biggest?


----------



## cubizh (Sep 25, 2013)

rj said:


> Wait, WC 2013 was the biggest?



Yes, with 580 competitors. WC 2009 was second with 327, followed by WC 2011 with 292.


----------



## rj (Sep 25, 2013)

cubizh said:


> Yes, with 580 competitors. WC 2009 was second with 327, followed by WC 2011 with 292.



Wow. Not bad.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 25, 2013)

cubizh said:


> I'm not sure that claim can be made with this ammount of data, for a specific competition. You should probably widen that average of averages calculation to the entire number of competitions that take place every year (like "Average of averages recorded in 20??" ). But still on the (WC* - WC1982), you should post the standard deviation for these results also.





TMOY said:


> Also don't forgert that there were twice more competitors at WC 2013 than at the previous WCs, and since the fast guys will always be there, more competitors means slower competitors on average.
> (And WC 2003 and 2005 results are meaningless because only the fastest people got an average (first two rounds in 2003 and first round in 2005 were best of 3).



No, no, no, my analysis and report are perfectly fine and clearly demonstrate the lack of competitiveness among today's cubers.



AvGalen said:


> I wonder where you got that idea



I have absolutely no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## cubizh (Sep 25, 2013)

cubizh said:


> You should probably widen that average of averages calculation to the entire number of competitions that take place every year (like "Average of averages recorded in 20??" ).


s/You/I



Spoiler: Average of all 3x3 averages recorded in competitions of the year











Actually Stefan is correct up until now


----------



## Cubo largo (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi! 
It's possible to create a stat that show a mean of the singles progressions of all the 4BLDer in the official WCA table? I'l read "in 1 year, in average the PB are broken by x minutes" or something like this. It's difficult to say in english for me. Like the "misc" zone in the WCAs site but with a mean of all the 3BLD/4BLD and 5BLD personal records, not only the WR. It's possible?


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Sep 26, 2013)

Has there ever been some non-weekend competition?


----------



## cubizh (Sep 26, 2013)

MatejMuzatko said:


> Has there ever been some non-weekend competition?


http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?26121-Odd-WCA-stats-Stats-request-Thread&p=898547&viewfull=1#post898547


----------



## cubizh (Sep 29, 2013)

Spoiler: Competitions through the years by country (updated)


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Sep 29, 2013)

Thank you cubizh, I may ask for some thing that has been replied yet, but I wonder... Is there any graph of growth of cubing population? Thanks ;-)


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 29, 2013)

Which comp had the least amount of competitors?


----------



## cubizh (Sep 29, 2013)

MatejMuzatko said:


> Thank you cubizh, I may ask for some thing that has been replied yet, but I wonder... Is there any graph of growth of cubing population? Thanks ;-)


http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?26121-Odd-WCA-stats-Stats-request-Thread&p=893086&viewfull=1#post893086



Michael Womack said:


> Which comp had the least amount of competitors?


I believe this has been asked before.
There are two competitions with 3 competitors: ChinaFM2011Shenyang and ChinaFM2011Zhengzhou.


----------



## Pro94 (Sep 29, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Which comp had the least amount of competitors?



I'm not sure but probably:
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=ChinaFM2011Zhengzhou&allResults=1#333fm
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=ChinaFM2011Shenyang&allResults=1#333fm


----------



## Sebastien (Sep 29, 2013)

*All competitions with less than 10 competitors:*



Spoiler



1.	ChinaFM2011Shenyang	3
1.	ChinaFM2011Zhengzhou	3
3.	ChinaFM2011Guangzhou	6
4.	DutchOpen2003	7
5.	ValgaOpen2013	8
6.	WaikatoAutumnOpen2010	9
6.	AvalonOpen2013	9
6.	JordanOpen2012	9
6.	ChalmersOpen2005	9
6.	BogorOpen2013	9
6.	PuyDeDomeOpen2010	9


----------



## cubizh (Sep 29, 2013)

Spoiler: Top 10 2013 Comps with the least ammount of competitors (as of Sept 29th)




* CompetitionID	** Country	** Competitors	** Year	* ValgaOpen2013	 Estonia/Latvia(?)	 8	 2013	 BogorOpen2013	 Indonesia	 9	 2013	 AvalonOpen2013	 France	 9	 2013	 BergshamraBlind2013	 Sweden	 10	 2013	 HaNoiBigCube2013	 Vietnam	 12	 2013	 CupcakeCubing2013	 Australia	 13	 2013	 MILOpen2013	 France	 15	 2013	 Bandungan2013	 Indonesia	 15	 2013	 Valparaiso2013	 Chile	 16	 2013	 ApogeeOpen2013	 India	 16	 2013	 TriesteOpen2013	 Italy	 16	 2013


----------



## cubizh (Sep 30, 2013)

Spoiler: Nationalities sorted by date of first competitor's competition




* #	** competitionId	** Competition Start Date	** personCountryId	* 1	 WC1982	 05-06-1982	 USA	  WC1982	 05-06-1982	 Netherlands	  WC1982	 05-06-1982	 Hungary	  WC1982	 05-06-1982	 Sweden	  WC1982	 05-06-1982	 Japan	  WC1982	 05-06-1982	 France	  WC1982	 05-06-1982	 United Kingdom	  WC1982	 05-06-1982	 Canada	  WC1982	 05-06-1982	 Italy	  WC1982	 05-06-1982	 Czech Republic	  WC1982	 05-06-1982	 Peru	  WC1982	 05-06-1982	 Belgium	  WC1982	 05-06-1982	 Serbia	  WC1982	 05-06-1982	 Germany	  WC1982	 05-06-1982	 Finland	  WC1982	 05-06-1982	 Portugal	  WC1982	 05-06-1982	 Poland	  WC1982	 05-06-1982	 Bulgaria	  WC1982	 05-06-1982	 Austria	 20	 WC2003	 23-08-2003	 Denmark	  WC2003	 23-08-2003	 Australia	  WC2003	 23-08-2003	 Switzerland	  WC2003	 23-08-2003	 Aruba	  WC2003	 23-08-2003	 Israel	 25	 CaltechWinter2004	 24-01-2004	 China	 26	 US2004	 10-07-2004	 Dominican Republic	  US2004	 10-07-2004	 Puerto Rico	 28	 Euro2004	 07-08-2004	 Norway	  Euro2004	 07-08-2004	 Spain	 30	 DutchOpen2004	 10-10-2004	 Mexico	 31	 CaltechFall2004	 16-10-2004	 Hong Kong	 32	 CaltechWinter2005	 15-01-2005	 Taiwan	  CaltechWinter2005	 15-01-2005	 India	 34	 CaltechSpring2005	 16-04-2005	 Korea	 35	 PolishOpen2005	 18-09-2005	 Slovakia	 36	 GermanOpen2006	 21-04-2006	 Romania	 37	 Berkeley2006	 18-11-2006	 Indonesia	 38	 BelgianOpen2007	 24-02-2007	 Lebanon	 39	 CanadianOpen2007	 19-05-2007	 Ireland	  CanadianOpen2007	 19-05-2007	 South Africa	  CanadianOpen2007	 19-05-2007	 Sri Lanka	  CanadianOpen2007	 19-05-2007	 Philippines	 43	 CaltechSummer2007	 25-08-2007	 Malaysia	 44	 LyonOpen2007	 01-09-2007	 Cote d_Ivoire	 45	 GuangdongOpen2007	 01-10-2007	 Macau	 46	 WC2007	 05-10-2007	 Greece	  WC2007	 05-10-2007	 Lithuania	  WC2007	 05-10-2007	 Brazil	 49	 MinnesotaOpen2007	 27-10-2007	 Cuba	 50	 PleasantvilleFall2007	 03-11-2007	 Azerbaijan	 51	 CaltechFall2007	 10-11-2007	 El Salvador	 52	 BerkeleyFall2007	 17-11-2007	 Iran	 53	 KearnyKardinal2008	 16-02-2008	 Nigeria	  MontpellierOpen2008	 16-02-2008	 Argentina	 55	 TorontoOpenWinter2008	 08-03-2008	 Russia	 56	 FrenchOpen2008	 15-03-2008	 Morocco	 57	 DanishOpen2008	 29-03-2008	 Estonia	 58	 ItalianOpen2008	 21-06-2008	 Colombia	 59	 CincinnatiSummerOpen2008	 16-08-2008	 Belize	 60	 DutchMasters2008	 23-08-2008	 Turkey	 61	 BrusselsSummerOpen2008	 06-09-2008	 Thailand	 62	 AachenOpen2009	 10-01-2009	 Luxembourg	 63	 SanFranciscoOpen2009	 18-01-2009	 New Zealand	 64	 SwissOpen2009	 31-01-2009	 Tunisia	 65	 NorwegianOpen2009	 14-02-2009	 Iceland	 66	 SingaporeOpen2009	 28-02-2009	 Singapore	  SingaporeOpen2009	 28-02-2009	 Vietnam	 68	 MoscowOpen2009	 08-03-2009	 Belarus	  MoscowOpen2009	 08-03-2009	 Ukraine	 70	 DubaiOpen2009	 25-03-2009	 Jordan	  DubaiOpen2009	 25-03-2009	 United Arab Emirates	 72	 SantiagoOpen2009	 28-03-2009	 Chile	 73	 BerkeleySpring2009	 25-04-2009	 Bolivia	 74	 MammutOpen2009	 17-06-2009	 Slovenia	 75	 DauphineOpen2009	 08-08-2009	 Kazakhstan	 76	 VancouverOpen2009	 12-09-2009	 Saudi Arabia	 77	 UKOpen2009	 07-11-2009	 Macedonia	 78	 Germany2009	 21-11-2009	 Croatia	  Germany2009	 21-11-2009	 Egypt	 80	 MelbourneSummerOpen2010	 30-01-2010	 Mauritius	 81	 RomanianOpen2010	 03-07-2010	 Moldova	 82	 BeijingMangshanOpen2010	 28-08-2010	 Mongolia	 83	 FrenchOpen2011	 26-03-2011	 Algeria	 84	 StanfordSpring2011	 22-05-2011	 Costa Rica	 85	 TallinnOpen2011	 18-06-2011	 Latvia	 86	 HangzhouOpen2011	 20-08-2011	 Pakistan	 87	 IranOpen2011	 01-09-2011	 Afghanistan	 88	 GaleriesLafayetteOpen2011	 16-09-2011	 Bangladesh	 89	 UkraineOpen2012	 21-04-2012	 Armenia	 90	 SerbianOpen2012	 12-05-2012	 Bosnia and Herzegovina	 91	 WaterlooFall2012	 29-09-2012	 Trinidad and Tobago	 92	 EdinburghOpen2013	 26-01-2013	 Georgia	 93	 Sobrevivientes2013	 17-02-2013	 Venezuela	 94	 Leicester2013	 23-02-2013	 Cyprus	 95	 VancouverOpenSummer2013	 03-08-2013	 Albania	



This is likely the only stat with Portugal as #1


----------



## Ollie (Sep 30, 2013)

In light of my spectacular 3x3x3 final performance weekend, what are the slowest (non-DNF) average times for a 3x3x3 final?


----------



## cubizh (Sep 30, 2013)

Ollie said:


> In light of my spectacular 3x3x3 final performance weekend, what are the slowest (non-DNF) average times for a 3x3x3 final?





Spoiler: Slowest 3x3 Average times in Finals (or combined finals)




* competitionId	** Final Pos	** best(secs)	** average(secs)	** personName	** personCountryId	* VaasaOpen2009	 10	 353.06	 420.64	 Mikko Kiviharju	 Finland	 TibetOpen2012	 3	 145.02	 336.91	 Suolangwangdui (索朗旺堆)	 China	 TibetOpen2012	 2	 207.86	 308.60	 Yixilangjia (益西朗加)	 China	 PerthSummerOpen2011	 15	 155.78	 246.41	 Pantazis Constantine Houlis	 Australia	 TibetOpen2012	 1	 84.26	 219.87	 Benyuan Wei (魏本源)	 China	 SanDiegoScience2009	 18	 119.85	 205.86	 Abat Manguy	 USA	 HotSpringFestival2012	 10	 129.91	 193.09	 Xu Sun (孙旭)	 China	 ChennaiCubeChallenge2009	 19	 129.69	 173.31	 Soorya Narayanan	 India	 BasauriOpen2009	 24	 140.61	 162.71	 Álvaro Huerga Robles	 Spain	 VaasaOpen2009	 9	 103.93	 149.72	 Joakim Siirilä	 Finland	 MumbaiChallenge2010	 22	 119.91	 139.28	 Nishant Swarnkar	 India	 BasauriOpen2009	 23	 129.84	 138.93	 Jagoba Malaxetxebarria	 Spain	 ChennaiCubeChallenge2009	 18	 101.65	 138.68	 Sasikumar Menon	 India	 CubeCanadaDay2011	 11	 118.63	 136.93	 Ferdi Weyers	 South Africa	 HenanCountryside2012	 7	 83.91	 134.59	 Zhiliang Lu (路志亮)	 China	 VaasaOpen2009	 8	 128.19	 133.63	 Alexander Ehrs	 Finland	 ChennaiCubeChallenge2009	 17	 113.68	 132.97	 Sajidh Kareem	 India	 ChennaiCubeChallenge2009	 16	 111.42	 131.52	 Bharath Rabindranath	 India	 KennedyMiddleFall2004	 17	 119.09	 129.11	 Jessica Yu	 USA	 DubaiOpen2009	 6	 101.50	 128.44	 Kiran Chandrakant Patole	 India	 ApogeeOpen2013	 9	 113.10	 123.45	 Alankrit Kharbanda	 India	 ApogeeOpen2011	 10	 82.11	 120.94	 Aayush Agarwal	 India	 KennedyMiddleFall2004	 16	 101.97	 116.70	 Jeremy Huey	 USA	 KennedyMiddleFall2004	 15	 90.98	 116.02	 Michelle Sun	 USA	 MumbaiChallenge2010	 21	 92.60	 114.07	 Priyanka Rajput	 India	 VaasaOpen2009	 7	 91.69	 113.72	 Tomas Lindén	 Finland	 BristolSpring2010	 30	 16.46	 112.86	 Daniel Sheppard	 United Kingdom	 KennedyMiddleFall2004	 14	 88.09	 110.88	 Soorin Park	 USA	 DelhiOpen2010	 12	 94.02	 110.85	 Aakash Kushwaha	 India	 ApogeeOpen2011	 9	 78.67	 107.53	 Hari Hara Sudhan	 India	 KawasakiAutumn2013	 34	 85.05	 107.26	 Vasya Tolstov	 Russia	 ApogeeOpen2011	 8	 95.46	 106.53	 Shivam Sharma	 India	 QuizfestOpen2010	 20	 80.44	 106.09	 Suraj Katariia	 India	 BasauriOpen2009	 22	 92.43	 105.51	 Xabier González González	 Spain	 CornellSpring2011	 12	 16.66	 105.17	 Ryan Reese	 USA	 KennedyMiddleFall2004	 13	 83.04	 104.38	 Kevin Chang	 USA	 BasauriOpen2009	 21	 99.03	 102.30	 Maria Gloria Deranis	 Germany	 DubaiOpen2009	 5	 96.25	 100.43	 Hanna Almasso	 Jordan	 IndianOpen2008	 12	 75.57	 100.04	 Varun Agrawal	 India	 KennedyMiddleFall2004	 12	 78.80	 98.63	 Nikhil Anand	 USA	 DelhiOpen2010	 11	 81.13	 98.29	 Ankit Sagwal	 India	 BasauriOpen2009	 20	 92.84	 98.26	 Edorta Vázquez Clemente	 Spain	 JordanOpen2012	 6	 68.75	 97.81	 Mahmoud Issis (محمود عسعس)	 Jordan	 Roraima2012	 9	 72.27	 96.80	 Udeilton de Sousa Nascimento	 Brazil	 Draughons2006	 8	 71.72	 96.77	 James Adams	 USA	 ChennaiCubeChallenge2009	 15	 72.56	 96.67	 Shyam Sundar Kamalakanan	 India	 ChennaiCubeChallenge2009	 14	 85.33	 96.58	 Vignesh Raju	 India	 ChennaiCubeChallenge2009	 13	 81.65	 96.01	 Abishek Jabes	 India	 BasauriOpen2009	 19	 57.86	 95.93	 Mikel Zubizarreta Pomposo	 Spain	 IndianOpen2009	 22	 87.47	 94.95	 Saurabh Bhatia	 India	 JordanOpen2012	 5	 66.08	 93.76	 Rakan Eid (ركان عيد)	 Jordan	 KawasakiAutumn2013	 33	 71.58	 93.58	 Rintaro Masakado (政門凜太朗)	 Japan	 KennedyMiddleFall2004	 11	 77.65	 93.21	 Melinda Chen	 USA	 DelhiOpen2010	 10	 86.19	 92.76	 Ravi Agarwal	 India	 KennedyMiddleFall2004	 10	 80.28	 89.86	 Jason So	 USA	 PragyanOpen2011	 31	 75.27	 89.75	 Murugan Muthusamy	 India	 QuizfestOpen2010	 19	 79.02	 89.02	 Priyank Jha	 India	 ApogeeOpen2011	 7	 67.93	 88.40	 Yashaswy Rao	 India	 QuizfestOpen2010	 18	 75.46	 88.37	 Keshav Somani	 India	 ChennaiCubeChallenge2009	 12	 75.52	 87.95	 Aditya Sasikumar	 India	 MumbaiChallenge2010	 20	 61.90	 87.75	 Ashwin Gopalkrishnan	 India	 HenanCountryside2012	 6	 58.28	 86.77	 Wencheng Lu (路文成)	 China	 DelhiOpen2010	 9	 69.38	 86.61	 Mihir Mehta	 India	 France2004	 19	 70.46	 86.03	 Guillaume Meunier	 France	 IndianOpen2008	 11	 62.50	 85.68	 Aman Bhatia	 India	 QuizfestOpen2010	 17	 70.86	 85.66	 Sachin Abdagire	 India	 KawasakiOpen2013	 41	 68.81	 84.93	 Mitsuko Tomoyori (友寄光子)	 Japan	 PragyanOpen2011	 30	 70.41	 84.84	 Arul Kumaran Madhavan	 India	 BasauriOpen2009	 18	 78.18	 84.21	 Iñigo del Hoyo	 Spain	 QuizfestOpen2010	 16	 67.13	 83.44	 Kalyan Ram Palavancha	 India	 QuizfestOpen2010	 15	 68.93	 83.42	 Sameer Tadvi	 India	 QuizfestOpen2010	 14	 72.50	 82.62	 Abhikrant Sharma	 India	 CubeCanadaDay2011	 10	 71.91	 82.16	 Christine Newhook	 Canada	 IndianOpen2008	 10	 75.01	 81.75	 Ankur Jain	 India	 Roraima2012	 8	 63.69	 81.45	 David Jorio dos Santos Silva	 Brazil	 ChennaiCubeChallenge2009	 11	 51.57	 81.41	 Iniyavan	 India	 IndianOpen2009	 21	 59.05	 80.78	 Saarthi Bhatia	 India	 BangaloreOpen2011	 31	 53.78	 79.95	 Shrey Mathur	 India	 AthensOpen2010	 9	 69.39	 79.85	 Alkis Triantafyllides	 Greece	 PerthSummerOpen2011	 14	 71.63	 79.82	 Nathan Woo	 Australia	 QuizfestOpen2010	 13	 62.72	 79.65	 Tarun Jha	 India	 ChennaiCubeChallenge2009	 10	 71.62	 79.44	 Shashank Prabha Mohan	 India	 PragyanOpen2011	 29	 60.21	 78.85	 Sethuraman Jayaraman	 India	 Chattahoochee2006	 13	 73.66	 78.51	 Ho Tong	 Hong Kong	 IdahoOpen2007	 12	 68.33	 78.47	 Camelyn Gast	 USA	 QuizfestOpen2010	 12	 68.13	 78.35	 Prafull Chinchole	 India	 IdahoOpen2007	 11	 63.53	 77.94	 Robbie Pratt	 USA	 ApogeeOpen2013	 8	 63.44	 77.94	 Vishwa Patel	 India	 Roraima2012	 7	 70.06	 77.93	 Luan de Sousa Barbosa	 Brazil	 DubaiOpen2009	 4	 58.97	 77.92	 Abhishek Dugar	 India	 SydneyAutumn2012	 38	 59.97	 77.91	 Carson Helmer	 USA	 ChennaiCubeChallenge2009	 9	 56.62	 77.53	 Rohan Rajkumar	 India	 MumbaiChallenge2010	 19	 70.11	 77.06	 Suraj Katariia	 India	 IdahoOpen2007	 10	 64.33	 77.00	 Richard Stokes	 USA	 KawasakiAutumn2013	 32	 69.34	 77.00	 Kazuki Ihara (伊原一希)	 Japan	 HotSpringFestival2012	 9	 71.59	 76.90	 Chaonan Cheng (程超男)	 China	 PragyanOpen2011	 28	 51.72	 76.56	 Angelin Jenifer Baburaj	 India	 HenanCountryside2012	 5	 65.61	 76.17	 Qingbo Lu (路庆波)	 China	 SydneyAutumn2012	 37	 62.52	 75.79	 Wendy Dang	 Australia	 PragyanOpen2011	 27	 53.69	 75.70	 Gautham Balagopalan Krishna	 India	






Spoiler: Slowest 3x3 Average times to ever win a Final (or combined final)




* competitionId	** best(secs)	** average(secs)	** personName	** personCountryId	* TibetOpen2012	 84.26	 219.87	 Benyuan Wei (魏本源)	 China	 DubaiOpen2009	 40.55	 47.59	 Deepthi Rathakrishnan	 India	 ApogeeOpen2011	 32.18	 36.03	 John Louis	 India	 Spain2004	 28.02	 31.43	 Ernesto Fernández Regueira	 Spain	 ChalmersOpen2005	 25.73	 29.74	 Johan Hillerström	 Sweden	 VaasaOpen2009	 23.03	 28.23	 Dan Grönberg	 Finland	 Svekub2005	 22.09	 26.14	 Gunnar Krig	 Sweden	 Sweden2004	 24.12	 25.58	 Micael Hellberg	 Sweden	 KennedyMiddleFall2004	 18.39	 25.17	 Lars Petrus	 Sweden	 BahiaInglesaSummer2010	 21.27	 24.73	 Gabriela Uzcategui Valencia	 Chile	 Hungary2005	 18.61	 24.57	 Mitko Prodanov	 Hungary	 Spain2005	 22.52	 24.24	 Ernesto Fernández Regueira	 Spain	 Midwest2005	 18.91	 21.87	 Joe Allen	 USA	 DelhiOpen2011	 20.00	 21.60	 Ranphoa Ngowa	 India	 France2004	 18.84	 21.18	 Thomas Templier	 France	 QuizfestOpen2010	 17.11	 20.41	 Prashant Swarnkar	 India	 SwedishCubeday2005	 17.13	 20.35	 Gunnar Krig	 Sweden	 WC2003	 18.76	 20.00	 Dan Knights	 USA	 IdahoOpen2007	 17.15	 19.66	 Duane Call	 USA	 IdahoOpen2005	 19.31	 19.46	 Chris Hunt	 USA	 Taiwan2006	 17.45	 19.08	 Ming-Hao Kang (康洺豪)	 Taiwan	 Roraima2012	 18.02	 19.04	 Rafael Werneck Cinoto	 Brazil	 Spain2006	 15.68	 19.01	 David Calvo Vivas	 Spain	 MoscowOpen2009	 17.27	 18.98	 Anton Rostovikov	 Russia	 SwedishCubeDay2006	 17.19	 18.79	 Gunnar Krig	 Sweden	 AustinSpring2009	 16.27	 18.70	 Jacob Powell	 USA	 HenanCountryside2012	 15.18	 18.70	 Yiliang Lu (路义亮)	 China	 PeruOpen2011	 16.69	 18.66	 Tyson Mao (毛台勝)	 USA	 PolishOpen2005	 17.33	 18.60	 Piotr Kózka	 Poland	 GermanOpen2004	 15.98	 18.52	 Ron van Bruchem	 Netherlands	 FloridaOpen2007	 16.86	 18.43	 Cliff Shen	 USA	 PerthPuzzle2011	 16.56	 18.42	 Chloe Vo	 Australia	 Osaka2006	 16.13	 18.32	 Kazuya Kawamoto (河本和也)	 Japan	 NorwegianOpen2008	 17.31	 18.27	 Hong Tan Lam	 Norway	 NorthernCA2005	 15.27	 18.26	 Leyan Lo	 USA	 MumbaiOpen2011	 14.78	 18.23	 Dharmesh Shahu	 India	 SwedishOpen2006	 14.76	 18.18	 Gunnar Krig	 Sweden	 ChalmersOpen2006	 15.55	 18.06	 Gunnar Krig	 Sweden	 ChennaiCubeChallenge2009	 15.22	 18.04	 Bernett Orlando	 India	 CampeonatoPrimavera2009	 15.36	 17.85	 Matias Macaya	 Chile	 AustinOpen2008	 15.32	 17.77	 Danny Han	 USA	 DutchOpen2004	 16.11	 17.67	 Lars Vandenbergh	 Belgium	 IdF2004	 14.93	 17.62	 Bertrand Bordage	 France	 CuberosOpen2010	 13.50	 17.53	 José Garrido	 Chile	 SaintPetersburgOpen2009	 16.19	 17.52	 Anton Rostovikov	 Russia	 ShristiOpen2009	 15.83	 17.45	 Bernett Orlando	 India	 IsraelOpen2010	 16.27	 17.42	 Yoav Zaidenberg	 Israel	 GWiz2006	 14.33	 17.29	 Frank Morris	 USA	 US2004	 14.39	 17.26	 Shotaro Makisumi (牧角章太郎)	 Japan	 BogotaOpen2011	 15.55	 17.23	 José Leonardo Chaparro Prieto	 Colombia	 Germany2005	 14.95	 17.22	 Michel Bechtatou	 Germany	 MexicanOpen2008	 14.81	 17.22	 Jorge Alberto Zúñiga Hernández	 Mexico	 Vastervik2008	 13.38	 17.12	 Gunnar Krig	 Sweden	 Rutgers2006	 14.84	 17.08	 Anthony Hsu	 USA	 PueblaOpen2009	 15.58	 17.01	 Uriel Gayosso Ruiz	 Mexico	 Kyoto2005	 15.55	 16.91	 Yuki Hayashi (林祐樹)	 Japan	 ItalianOpen2007	 14.81	 16.80	 Dan Harris	 United Kingdom	 Korea2006	 12.82	 16.68	 Yoon Seon-Gyu	 Korea	 ArequipaOpen2011	 13.72	 16.67	 Daniel Alber Ninaquispe Corales	 Peru	 IITRoorkeeOpen2012	 12.93	 16.67	 Ambuj Singh	 India	 LimaOpen2011	 14.75	 16.64	 Marvin Castañeda Cruzado	 Peru	 PiracicabaOpen2013	 14.81	 16.64	 Rodrigo Guillherme de Campos	 Brazil	 Draughons2006	 14.07	 16.57	 Frank Morris	 USA	 SantiagoWinterOpen2009	 13.94	 16.57	 Francisco Javier Lemes Sáez	 Chile	 Germany2006	 15.41	 16.54	 Stefan Pochmann	 Germany	 CaltechWinter2004	 14.76	 16.53	 Shotaro Makisumi (牧角章太郎)	 Japan	 TulancingoOpen2010	 15.31	 16.53	 Gabriel Alejandro Orozco Casillas	 Mexico	 UnivercidadeOpen2009	 13.88	 16.49	 Willian Fidêncio	 Brazil	 FortalezaOpen2013	 13.76	 16.49	 Guilherme Barros Alexandre d'Almeida	 Brazil	 MachidaOpen2007	 14.79	 16.46	 Kazuya Kawamoto (河本和也)	 Japan	 PortugalOpen2008	 14.56	 16.45	 Víctor Torrecilla Chicote	 Spain	 SandoOpen2009	 12.61	 16.36	 Mattias Claesson	 Sweden	 VasterasOpen2009	 15.34	 16.36	 Daniel Lundwall	 Sweden	 BuenosAiresOpenIII2011	 10.58	 16.31	 Tomás Mansilla	 Argentina	 IndianOpen2009	 13.59	 16.25	 Bernett Orlando	 India	 PhilippinesOpen2007	 15.12	 16.23	 Mateus Moitinho de Almeida	 Portugal	 DutchOpen2005	 13.54	 16.21	 Ron van Bruchem	 Netherlands	 MossoroOpen2013	 15.30	 16.21	 Wagner Victor Paiva Morais	 Brazil	 Euro2004	 14.95	 16.19	 Lars Vandenbergh	 Belgium	 France2005	 15.64	 16.19	 Edouard Chambon	 France	 Chattahoochee2007	 14.05	 16.18	 Andrew Kang	 USA	 Spain2007	 12.97	 16.18	 David Calvo Vivas	 Spain	 DilimanOpen2008	 15.56	 16.18	 Mateus Moitinho de Almeida	 Portugal	 RetoChignahuapan2011	 13.90	 16.17	 Uriel Gayosso Ruiz	 Mexico	 TokyoOpen2006	 15.95	 16.13	 Yuki Hayashi (林祐樹)	 Japan	 ChileOpen2010	 15.13	 16.12	 José Garrido	 Chile	 CaltechSpring2007	 14.88	 16.08	 Leyan Lo	 USA	 WaikatoAutumnOpen2010	 14.25	 16.07	 Dene Beardsley	 New Zealand	 Netherlands2005	 14.33	 16.03	 Joël van Noort	 Netherlands	 OGU2006	 13.86	 16.03	 Takahito Domon (土門崇人)	 Japan	 CaltechSpring2005	 12.54	 16.02	 Shotaro Makisumi (牧角章太郎)	 Japan	 DenverOpen2008	 13.68	 16.02	 Tyson Mao (毛台勝)	 USA	 Germany2007	 13.85	 16.00	 Stefan Pochmann	 Germany	 ItalianOpen2008	 13.44	 15.94	 Benjamin Sintes	 France	 Toluca2010	 12.11	 15.94	 Jorge Leonardo Sánchez Salazar	 Mexico	 OrizabaCubeFest2012	 14.91	 15.93	 Fernando Daniel Hernández Sánchez	 Mexico	 ColegioCidade2010	 14.32	 15.91	 Willian Fidêncio	 Brazil	 SwedishOpen2005	 14.66	 15.90	 Anssi Vanhala	 Finland	 RutgersFall2006	 14.34	 15.89	 Matt Walter	 Canada	 SaoPauloOpen2009	 15.13	 15.89	 Pedro Santos Guimarães	 Brazil


----------



## Ninja Storm (Sep 30, 2013)

Somewhat on that topic, could someone do "Date of a competition vs Winning average"?


----------



## cubizh (Sep 30, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> Somewhat on that topic, could someone do "Date of a competition vs Winning average"?


Could you elaborate on that? You mean worst averages by year?


----------



## Ninja Storm (Sep 30, 2013)

cubizh said:


> Could you elaborate on that? You mean worst averages by year?



Hm. It'd be like a graph, with time on X, and the winning average(so the best average in the final round) would be on Y. _Should_ have a downwards trend.


----------



## porkynator (Sep 30, 2013)

Something that would be insteresting: how many times, each year, event X (for each event) was held WITHOUT COUNTING competitions that held all the events.
This way we can see how popular certain events are, not counting when they were added only because it was a competition that required all of them to be held (like world/continental/national championships).


----------



## cubizh (Sep 30, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> Hm. It'd be like a graph, with time on X, and the winning average(so the best average in the final round) would be on Y. _Should_ have a downwards trend.


This chart doesn't show *all* averages, to better portrait the most common results. Tibet Open 2012 had 3:39.87 as winning 3x3 average. Added a tendency line.


Spoiler: Winning averages through time


----------



## Stefan (Oct 1, 2013)

cubizh said:


> Spoiler: Competitions through the years by country (updated)



No competitions this year in the cube's home country??


----------



## cubizh (Oct 1, 2013)

Stefan said:


> No competitions this year in the cube's home country??


Yeah, for a moment I thought I made a mistake on that one


----------



## Renslay (Oct 1, 2013)

Stefan said:


> No competitions this year in the cube's home country??



The last news I know that it is under organization. So there will be, but the date is unknown yet.


----------



## cubizh (Oct 1, 2013)

WARNING: The two following stats are not 100% accurate as the data their based on is not 100% reliable or verified. It's just meant to have a more general idea.
Data taken from Wikipedia and Worldbank



Spoiler: Country Population per Delegate




* Country	** Delegates	** Population	** Population per Delegate	* India	 4	 1236686732	 309171683.0	 China	 7	 1350695000	 192956428.6	 Russia	 1	 143533000	 143533000.0	 Mexico	 1	 120847477	 120847477.0	 Iran	 1	 76424443	 76424443.0	 Turkey	 1	 73997128	 73997128.0	 Thailand	 1	 66785001	 66785001.0	 United Kingdom	 1	 63227526	 63227526.0	 Indonesia	 4	 246864191	 61716047.8	 Philippines	 2	 96706764	 48353382.0	 Colombia	 1	 47704427	 47704427.0	 Ukraine	 1	 45593300	 45593300.0	 Vietnam	 2	 88775500	 44387750.0	 Argentina	 1	 41086927	 41086927.0	 Germany	 2	 81889839	 40944919.5	 Brazil	 5	 198656019	 39731203.8	 Peru	 1	 29987800	 29987800.0	 Malaysia	 1	 29239927	 29239927.0	 Australia	 1	 22683600	 22683600.0	 Romania	 1	 21326905	 21326905.0	 Japan	 6	 127561489	 21260248.2	 Italy	 3	 60917978	 20305992.7	 Chile	 1	 17464814	 17464814.0	 Canada	 2	 34880491	 17440245.5	 USA	 18	 313914040	 17439668.9	 France	 4	 65696689	 16424172.3	 Spain	 3	 46217961	 15405987.0	 Belgium	 1	 11142157	 11142157.0	 Hungary	 1	 9943755	 9943755.0	 Poland	 4	 38542737	 9635684.3	 Netherlands	 2	 16767705	 8383852.5	 Israel	 1	 7907900	 7907900.0	 Taiwan	 3	 23268087	 7756029.0	 Hong Kong	 1	 7071576	 7071576.0	 Denmark	 1	 5590478	 5590478.0	 Finland	 1	 5414293	 5414293.0	 Singapore	 1	 5312400	 5312400.0	 Norway	 1	 5018869	 5018869.0	 Sweden	 3	 9516617	 3172205.7	 New Zealand	 2	 4433100	 2216550.0	 Slovenia	 1	 2058152	 2058152.0	 Latvia	 1	 2025473	 2025473.0	 Estonia	 1	 1339396	 1339396.0	 Iceland	 1	 320137	 320137.0	






Spoiler: Country's Area per Delegate




* Country	** Delegates	** Area (sq km)	** Area per Delegate	* Russia	 1	 16376870	 16376870.0	 Australia	 1	 7682300	 7682300.0	 Canada	 2	 9093510	 4546755.0	 Argentina	 1	 2736690	 2736690.0	 Mexico	 1	 1943950	 1943950.0	 Brazil	 5	 8459420	 1691884.0	 Iran	 1	 1628550	 1628550.0	 China	 7	 9327489.9	 1332498.6	 Peru	 1	 1280000	 1280000.0	 Colombia	 1	 1109500	 1109500.0	 Turkey	 1	 769630	 769630.0	 Chile	 1	 743532	 743532.0	 India	 4	 2973190	 743297.5	 Ukraine	 1	 579320	 579320.0	 Thailand	 1	 510890	 510890.0	 USA	 18	 9147420	 508190.0	 Indonesia	 4	 1811570	 452892.5	 Malaysia	 1	 328550	 328550.0	 Norway	 1	 304250	 304250.0	 Finland	 1	 303890	 303890.0	 United Kingdom	 1	 241930	 241930.0	 Romania	 1	 230160	 230160.0	 Germany	 2	 348570	 174285.0	 Spain	 3	 498800	 166266.7	 Vietnam	 2	 310070	 155035.0	 Philippines	 2	 298170	 149085.0	 France	 4	 547660	 136915.0	 Sweden	 3	 410340	 136780.0	 New Zealand	 2	 263310	 131655.0	 Iceland	 1	 100250	 100250.0	 Italy	 3	 294140	 98046.7	 Hungary	 1	 90530	 90530.0	 Poland	 4	 304150	 76037.5	 Latvia	 1	 62200	 62200.0	 Japan	 6	 364500	 60750.0	 Denmark	 1	 42430	 42430.0	 Estonia	 1	 42390	 42390.0	 Belgium	 1	 30280	 30280.0	 Israel	 1	 21640	 21640.0	 Slovenia	 1	 20140	 20140.0	 Netherlands	 2	 33730	 16865.0	 Taiwan	 3	 36193	 12064.3	 Hong Kong	 1	 1104	 1104.0	 Singapore	 1	 700	 700.0


----------



## cubizh (Oct 3, 2013)

Can't remember if this was done before or not, if so here's an update:
This plot represents each competitor's 2x2 best average and 3x3 best average with a tendency line.
Some 2x2 vs 3x3 value plots were ommited due to being unreasonably high comparatively.



Spoiler: Best 2x2 vs. Best 3x3 average







]





Spoiler: Best 2x2 vs. Best 3x3 average(zoomed)










Same for 3x3 vs. 4x4


Spoiler: Best 3x3 vs. Best 4x4 average













Spoiler: Best 3x3 vs. Best 4x4 average (zoomed)


----------



## cubernya (Oct 3, 2013)

cubizh said:


> Can't remember if this was done before or not, if so here's an update:
> This plot represents each competitor's 2x2 best average and 3x3 best average with a tendency line.
> Some 2x2 vs 3x3 value plots were ommited due to being unreasonably high comparatively.



Interesting. I always thought my 6.88 2x2 was slow for my 3x3 time (21.65), but using the best fit formula it's only a .2 second difference (from 2x2 to 3x3). My 3x3 and 4x4 on the other hand...my 4x4 is 19 seconds slow


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 3, 2013)

cubizh said:


> Can't remember if this was done before or not, if so here's an update:
> This plot represents each competitor's 2x2 best average and 3x3 best average with a tendency line.
> Some 2x2 vs 3x3 value plots were ommited due to being unreasonably high comparatively.



That's a very interesting statistic! I seem to be faster than average on 2x2x2 compared to my 3x3x3 skill. I also seem to be right at average on 4x4x4 compared to my 3x3x3 skill.

Can you do something like this for the blindfold events?


----------



## TDM (Oct 3, 2013)

Both my competition averages are almost exactly on the lines.
Who's that person with a sub-5 2x2 average but a sup-70 3x3 average? And I'd also like to see something like this for BLD events.


----------



## cubizh (Oct 3, 2013)

TDM said:


> Who's that person with a sub-5 2x2 average but a sup-70 3x3 average?


That person is 2012ETEF01


cmhardw said:


> Can you do something like this for the blindfold events?





TDM said:


> And I'd also like to see something like this for BLD events.





Spoiler: 3BLD vs. 4BLD













Spoiler: 4BLD vs. 5BLD


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 3, 2013)

Wow! Thanks cubizh for the BLD stats! I'm surprised that my 4x4x4 BLD is so much faster than my 3x3x3 BLD (compared to average). I need to get my 5x5x5BLD down to about 12:00 to be average for my 4x4x4BLD to 5x5x5BLD comparison.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 3, 2013)

Can you do this for all events vs 3x3 (all the ones that haven't been done yet?)


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 3, 2013)

What are the slopes of the trendlines?

This is really cool btw.


----------



## cubizh (Oct 3, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> What are the slopes of the trendlines?


3BLD vs. 4BLD : y = 5.2668x + 0.0035
4BLD vs. 5BLD : y = 3.2103x - 0.0026


----------



## cubizh (Oct 4, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Can you do this for all events vs 3x3 (all the ones that haven't been done yet?)


This took longer than expected, but here it is:


Spoiler: 3x3 vs. 3x3 with feet














Spoiler: 3x3 vs. 3x3 one handed













Spoiler: 3x3 vs. 5x5













Spoiler: 3x3 vs. 6x6













Spoiler: 3x3 vs. 7x7













Spoiler: 3x3 vs. clock













Spoiler: 3x3 vs. megaminx













Spoiler: 3x3 vs. pyraminx













Spoiler: 3x3 vs. sq-1


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Oct 4, 2013)

cubizh said:


> This took longer than expected, but here it is:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3x3 vs. 3x3 with feet
> ...



I am under the treadline for everything! :3 
I must just suck at 3x3!


----------



## cubizh (Oct 4, 2013)

These days never seen a cubing competition before.
One is understandable. The other only single one is just odd...Maybe I looked wrong(?)


Spoiler: Days of a year without a competition



Feb 15th
Feb 29th


Other stats:


Spoiler: Days of a year with most competitions




* Date	** # of comps	* 31-Jul	 11	 13-Oct	 11	 06-Nov	 11	 06-Apr	 10	 21-Apr	 10	 25-Apr	 10	 01-May	 10	 05-May	 10	 02-Oct	 10	 11-Dec	 10	






Spoiler: Number of competitions per month of the year


----------



## kcl (Oct 4, 2013)

Anyone able to find the fastest single and average for 3x3 at someones first competition?


----------



## cubizh (Oct 5, 2013)

Discounting the WC1982 competition for obvious reasons.


Spoiler: Greatest competitive gaps




* Name	** Previous Comp	** Comps last day	** Comeback Comp	** Comps 1st day	** Diff (Days)	* Thomas Rond	 CaltechWinter2004	 24-01-2004	 BayAreaSummer2013	 24-08-2013	 3500	 Jess Bonde	 WC2003	 24-08-2003	 AarhusOpen2012	 10-11-2012	 3366	 Kenneth Brandon	 CaltechFall2004	 16-10-2004	 WC2013	 26-07-2013	 3205	 Pierre Vandendriessche	 IdF2004	 23-10-2004	 LyonOpen2011	 24-09-2011	 2527	 Micael Hellberg	 Sweden2004	 27-11-2004	 SwedishChampionship2011	 17-09-2011	 2485	 Satoru Noda (野田悟)	 Kyoto2005	 10-07-2005	 KyushuOpen2012	 18-02-2012	 2414	 Evan Gates	 US2004	 10-07-2004	 MarymountOpen2010	 09-10-2010	 2282	 Olivier Gaucher	 TokyoOpen2006	 30-07-2006	 AsianChampionship2012	 05-10-2012	 2259	 Artur Justyński	 PolishOpen2006	 17-09-2006	 Euro2012	 12-10-2012	 2217	 David Barr	 Rutgers2006	 29-04-2006	 Couve2012	 05-05-2012	 2198	 Kazuki Oda (尾田一輝)	 JapanOpen2007	 28-07-2007	 KansaiStarFestival2013	 07-07-2013	 2171	 Andy Camann	 USOpen2007	 17-06-2007	 YaleSpring2013	 21-04-2013	 2135	 Thomas Kelley	 CaltechWinter2007	 13-01-2007	 StanfordFall2012	 10-11-2012	 2128	 Brian Zhang	 BerkeleySpring2007	 14-04-2007	 HarvardSpring2013	 02-02-2013	 2121	 Tyler Hall-Kuch	 TorontoOpenFall2007	 24-11-2007	 CanadianOpen2013	 06-07-2013	 2051	 Ryousuke Higo (肥後亮佑)	 OsakaOpen2008	 29-03-2008	 TachikawaFest2013	 11-08-2013	 1961	 Zsolt Vincze	 GermanOpen2006	 22-04-2006	 HungarianOpen2011	 03-09-2011	 1960	 Sébastien Felix	 France2008	 11-04-2008	 AvalonOpen2013	 20-07-2013	 1926	 Álvaro Ibánez Blas	 Spain2004	 13-11-2004	 SpanishChampionship2009	 05-12-2009	 1848	 Jean Pecassou	 France2004	 16-04-2004	 France2009	 10-04-2009	 1820	 Alex Courrau	 DenverOpen2008	 12-04-2008	 ColoradoSprings2013	 06-04-2013	 1820	 Sándor Balogh	 WC2007	 07-10-2007	 HungarianOpen2012	 08-09-2012	 1798	 Jim Mittan	 WC2003	 24-08-2003	 USOpen2008	 19-07-2008	 1791	 Craig Bouchard	 TorontoOpenFall2007	 24-11-2007	 WaterlooFall2012	 29-09-2012	 1771	 Isagani Esteron	 PhilippinesOpen2008	 06-07-2008	 ThailandChampionship2013	 04-05-2013	 1763	 Tim Wong	 CaltechSpring2007	 05-05-2007	 CaltechWinter2012	 11-02-2012	 1743	 Michiel van der Blonk	 WC2005	 06-11-2005	 DusseldorfOpen2010	 24-07-2010	 1721	 Roger Lee	 CaltechSpring2005	 16-04-2005	 DiscoveryWinter2009	 19-12-2009	 1708	 Rowell Lebantino	 PhilippinesOpen2008	 06-07-2008	 SanPabloCityOpen2013	 24-02-2013	 1694	 Chris Thiessen	 CaltechWinter2007	 13-01-2007	 VancouverSummer2011	 27-08-2011	 1687	 David Vos	 DutchMasters2008	 24-08-2008	 1AVG2013	 01-04-2013	 1681	 David Harris	 SanFranciscoOpen2009	 18-01-2009	 BayAreaSummer2013	 24-08-2013	 1679	 Justin Eastman	 WC2003	 24-08-2003	 TorontoOpenWinter2008	 08-03-2008	 1658	 Isabelle Monier	 France2009	 10-04-2009	 ChampagneOpen2013	 14-09-2013	 1618	 Kyle Allaire	 GWiz2006	 21-10-2006	 FullSailSpring2011	 19-03-2011	 1610	 Kou Oobatake (大畠功)	 Osaka2007	 31-03-2007	 JapanOpen2011	 30-07-2011	 1582	 Kiyoshi Mizoguchi (溝口清)	 AmagasakiOpen2009	 12-01-2009	 KansaiOpen2013	 23-03-2013	 1531	 Yau Chun Cheung	 HongKongOpen2008	 27-07-2008	 AsianChampionship2012	 05-10-2012	 1531	 Delia Chou	 SanFranciscoOpen2009	 18-01-2009	 BerkeleyWinter2013	 09-03-2013	 1511	 Jianshun Zhang (张建舜)	 XianOpen2009	 28-06-2009	 ChongqingOpen2013	 10-08-2013	 1504	 Daniel Duma	 RutgersFall2006	 18-11-2006	 LibertyScience2010	 18-12-2010	 1491	 Jacob Karl Felix Zatarain	 RizalOpen2009	 08-05-2009	 CubaoOpen2013	 01-06-2013	 1485	 Matthew Liu	 CaltechFall2007	 10-11-2007	 BerkeleyFall2011	 03-12-2011	 1484	 Avinash Lath	 ShaastraOpen2008	 05-10-2008	 DJSpeedcubing2012	 13-10-2012	 1469	 Dan Grönberg	 FinnishOpen2009	 30-08-2009	 HeurekaOpen2013	 07-09-2013	 1469	 Yoav Zaidenberg	 Euro2006	 24-09-2006	 IsraelOpen2010	 27-09-2010	 1464	 Zebedee Weetaluktuk	 CanadianOpen2007	 19-05-2007	 NationalCapitalRegion2011	 22-05-2011	 1464	 Alfonso Perez Arnal	 Spain2005	 03-12-2005	 SpanishChampionship2009	 05-12-2009	 1463	 Sam Panthauer	 CaptainsCove2007	 26-05-2007	 CaptainsCove2011	 28-05-2011	 1463	 Emile Rusten	 NorwegianOpen2008	 17-02-2008	 NorwegianChampionship2012	 18-02-2012	 1462	 Márcio Luiz da Costa Freitas	 SaoPauloOpen2009	 18-01-2009	 SESCPompeia2013	 19-01-2013	 1462	 Patrick Miller	 HorizonsOpen2009	 20-06-2009	 RaleighOpen2013	 15-06-2013	 1456	 Abhimanyu Singh Udawat	 IndianOpen2008	 16-02-2008	 IndianOpen2012	 27-01-2012	 1441	 Xiaoxue Zhou (周晓学)	 MacauOpen2009	 15-08-2009	 GuangzhouCCSA2013	 22-07-2013	 1437	 Anthony Orji	 PrincetonOpen2008	 22-03-2008	 NewarkH2H2012	 25-02-2012	 1435	 Xiaojun Xie (谢晓军)	 GuangdongOpen2008	 01-10-2008	 BeijingSummer2012	 12-08-2012	 1411	 Ser Loisse Mortel	 PhilippinesOpen2008	 06-07-2008	 FiestaOpen2012	 13-05-2012	 1407	 Ariel Tolome	 FortLeeWinter2009	 07-03-2009	 Monmouth2013	 12-01-2013	 1407	 Michael Grimsley	 Boulder2009	 19-09-2009	 WC2013	 26-07-2013	 1406	 Thomas Le Roux	 France2007	 13-04-2007	 BreizhOpen2011	 29-01-2011	 1387	 Richard Dominic San Juan	 PhilippinesOpen2009	 30-08-2009	 CubaoOpen2013	 01-06-2013	 1371	 Albert Kroschel	 Midwest2005	 29-01-2005	 HungarianOpen2008	 25-10-2008	 1365	 Michał Wójtowicz	 MarinaGdanskOpen2008	 30-08-2008	 PolishOpen2012	 26-05-2012	 1365	 Paul Attar	 WC2003	 24-08-2003	 CanadianOpen2007	 19-05-2007	 1364	 Michal Falmyk	 WC2003	 24-08-2003	 CanadianOpen2007	 19-05-2007	 1364	 Carvo Grant	 WC2003	 24-08-2003	 CanadianOpen2007	 19-05-2007	 1364	 Russell Angelo Fernandez	 PhilippinesOpen2009	 30-08-2009	 SNESOpen2013	 25-05-2013	 1364	 Gerard Neras Lozano	 BarcelonaOpen2008	 03-05-2008	 BarcelonaWinterOpen2012	 26-01-2012	 1363	 Brandon Woo	 BerkeleyFall2007	 17-11-2007	 BerkeleySummer2011	 07-08-2011	 1359	 Riley Woo	 BerkeleyFall2007	 17-11-2007	 BerkeleySummer2011	 07-08-2011	 1359	 Shinpei Koyama (小山真平)	 Japan2006	 12-11-2006	 30thAnniversaryMegaHouse2010	 24-07-2010	 1350	 Kamil Fus	 PoznanOpen2008	 25-10-2008	 SilesiaOpen2012	 30-06-2012	 1344	 Ganyuan Jiang (江淦源)	 GuangdongOpen2009	 02-10-2009	 GuangzhouSCAU2013	 26-05-2013	 1332	 Guillaume Sintes	 ToulouseOpen2010	 24-01-2010	 ChampagneOpen2013	 14-09-2013	 1329	 Hans Olofsson	 SwedishCubeDay2009	 06-12-2009	 WC2013	 26-07-2013	 1328	 Justin Paul Cañares	 CebuOpen2009	 18-04-2009	 Cagayan2012	 01-12-2012	 1323	 Sherwin Colina	 CebuOpen2009	 18-04-2009	 Cagayan2012	 01-12-2012	 1323	 Mikael Vanhala	 FinnishOpen2007	 19-08-2007	 KotkaOpen2011	 02-04-2011	 1322	 Patrick Garcin	 ToulouseSummerOpen2008	 06-07-2008	 VCubeCannesOpen2012	 18-02-2012	 1322	 Marion Sanlaville	 MadridOpen2009	 11-07-2009	 UAMOpen2013	 22-02-2013	 1322	 Hang Lan (兰航)	 HarbinOpen2009	 08-11-2009	 LuoyangOpen2013	 16-06-2013	 1316	 Adam Mackowiak	 UKOpen2009	 07-11-2009	 CambridgeOpen2013	 15-06-2013	 1316	 Joanna Ciałoń	 PolishOpen2006	 17-09-2006	 GrudziadzOpen2010	 24-04-2010	 1315	 Hsiu-Ping Liao (廖修平)	 TaiwanSpringOpen2009	 31-05-2009	 MagicRevenge2012	 30-12-2012	 1309	 Justin Chen	 US2006	 06-08-2006	 RenoWinter2010	 27-02-2010	 1301	 Brian Kang	 USNationals2009	 16-08-2009	 BerkeleyWinter2013	 09-03-2013	 1301	 Brandon Sonoda	 OhioOpen2009	 29-03-2009	 Dayton2012	 20-10-2012	 1301	 Takehiro Sato (佐藤雄大)	 TokyoOpen2008	 02-08-2008	 KyushuOpen2012	 18-02-2012	 1295	 Mark Harris	 SanFranciscoOpen2009	 18-01-2009	 USNationals2012	 03-08-2012	 1293	 Sung Yul-Hok	 KCAKoreaOpen2008	 20-01-2008	 KoreanChampionship2011	 31-07-2011	 1288	 Konrad Przetacznik	 WarsawOpen2009	 04-04-2009	 Euro2012	 12-10-2012	 1287	 Jass Murutalu	 EstonianOpen2009	 07-11-2009	 TallinnOpen2013	 17-05-2013	 1287	 Jin Wu (武进)	 BeijingSummerOpen2009	 16-08-2009	 RiverHillWinter2013	 16-02-2013	 1280	 Martin Berger	 UKOpen2009	 07-11-2009	 NottinghamOpen2013	 04-05-2013	 1274	 Sumit Sanmuganathan	 CanadianCubingClassic2008	 19-04-2008	 WC2011	 14-10-2011	 1273	 Ki Yeun Kim	 CarnegieMellonFall2008	 07-12-2008	 NewAlbany2012	 02-06-2012	 1273	 Peter Hung	 BerkeleySpring2007	 14-04-2007	 HarvardFall2010	 02-10-2010	 1267	 Jon Morris	 WC2005	 06-11-2005	 MotorCityOpen2009	 25-04-2009	 1266	 Robert Kubik	 MotorCityOpen2009	 25-04-2009	 WaterlooFall2012	 29-09-2012	 1253	 Geno Leone	 CarnegieMellonFall2009	 05-12-2009	 CMUSpring2013	 11-05-2013	 1253


----------



## Sebastien (Oct 5, 2013)

lol...I start feeling weird after a month without competition these days.


----------



## bamilan (Oct 5, 2013)

Please list all the competitions with the name of the organisers and the name of the side event, where there is a main event(2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, OH, BLD) having only 1 round, and a side event having at least 3 rounds.

Edit: list the main event too


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 5, 2013)

cubizh said:


> 3BLD vs. 4BLD graph



Cool!

Basing myself o the trendline I'm either 10 minutes too fast at 4 BLD or 2 minutes too slow at 3BLD...

Lets say that I am exceptionally fast at 4BLD


----------



## cubizh (Oct 5, 2013)

bamilan said:


> Please list all the competitions with the name of the organisers and the name of the side event, where there is a main event(2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, OH, BLD) having only 1 round, and a side event having at least 3 rounds.
> 
> Edit: list the main event too


Too much work to get the organizers, but here's the rest:


Spoiler




* Competition	** Main event w/ 1 round	** Side event w/ >= 3 rounds	* Altbier2011	 333bf	 pyram	 BialystokOpen2011	 333bf	 pyram,sq1	 AlaniaOpen2011	 333bf	 pyram	 BlindOpen2011	 555	 pyram	 DusseldorfOpen2011	 333bf	 pyram	 MagicOpen2011	 555	 pyram	 BreizhOpen2012	 555	 pyram	 Altbier2012	 333bf	 pyram	 TwenteOpen2012	 333oh	 pyram	 CubingSpringGrudziadz2012	 444	 pyram	 ZuneOpen2012	 333bf	 pyram	 ColombiaNationals2012	 333bf	 pyram	 RomanianOpen2012	 555,333bf	 pyram	 GranadaOpen2012	 555	 pyram	 HefeiSummer2012	 555,333bf	 magic,mmagic	 JakartaOpen2012	 444,555	 pyram	 SpanishChampionship2012	 555	 pyram	 TianjinWinter2012	 444,555,333bf	 magic,mmagic	 XianNewborn2012	 444,555,333bf	 magic,mmagic	 ZonhovenOpen2013	 555,333bf	 pyram	 DanishSpecial2013	 555,333bf	 minx,pyram	 MinxOpen2013	 333bf	 minx,pyram	 Draco2013	 555,333bf	 pyram	 N8W8Summer2013	 555,333bf,333oh	 pyram	 GrudziadzOpen2013	 555	 pyram


----------



## cubizh (Oct 5, 2013)

Sebastien said:


> lol...I start feeling weird after a month without competition these days.


inb4 1st world problems 

This shows the complete ranking of 4BLD 1st solves.


Spoiler: Best 4BLD Firsts




* Name	** Country	** First Solve	* Kaijun Lin (林恺俊)	 China	 4:19.38	 Gabriel Alejandro Orozco Casillas	 Mexico	 5:54.56	 Alex Cook	 USA	 8:19.16	 Jakob Kogler	 Austria	 8:47.27	 Hollwann Leon	 Colombia	 9:29.85	 Muhammad	 Indonesia	 9:40.68	 Andrey Ivanov	 Russia	 9:44.34	 Tim Habermaas	 Germany	 10:19	 Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)	 Japan	 11:17	 Reynaldo Mape Jr.	 Philippines	 11:23	 Hendry Cahyadi	 Indonesia	 11:39	 Tomoki Kubo (久保友樹)	 Japan	 11:56	 Javier Vega Aramburu	 Spain	 13:05	 Didiet Aditya Bayu Kusuma	 Indonesia	 13:08	 Liliya Kamaltdinova	 Russia	 13:12	 Nevins Chan Pak Hoong (陈百鸿)	 Malaysia	 13:14	 Maciej Mancewicz	 Poland	 14:51	 Wicaksono Adi	 Indonesia	 16:00	 Angga Swarandee	 Indonesia	 16:03	 Jianyu Que (阙剑宇)	 China	 16:04	 Enoch Gray	 USA	 17:16	 Noah Arthurs	 USA	 17:21	 Yan Xuan (宣炎)	 China	 17:30	 Timothy Sun	 USA	 18:07	 Shuto Ueno (上野柊斗)	 Japan	 18:07	 Zhizhe Liang (梁稚喆)	 China	 18:49	 Daniel Sheppard	 United Kingdom	 18:51	 José David Castiblanco Marin	 Colombia	 21:07	 Chilwin Theodoroes	 Indonesia	 21:20	 Simon Westlund	 Sweden	 21:29	 Anton Rostovikov	 Russia	 22:34	 Dror Vomberg	 Israel	 22:35	 Felix Lee	 USA	 22:38	 Guillain Potron	 France	 24:55	 Maxim Chechnev	 Russia	 26:04	 Mats Bergsten	 Sweden	 26:50	 Angga Atrie	 Indonesia	 30:03	 Habibi	 Indonesia	 30:53	 Yuxin Wang (王宇欣)	 China	 31:41	 Mariano Aquino	 Argentina	 31:41	 Allyson Dias de Lima	 Brazil	 33:45	 Sławomir Kapka	 Poland	 34:43	 Yunqi Ouyang (欧阳韵奇)	 China	 36:34	 István Kocza	 Hungary	 40:16	 Hiroki Kanamori (金森広樹)	 Japan	 40:45	 Tomasz Tokarski	 Poland	 41:46	 Reiko Teepere	 Estonia	 46:12	 Stefan Pochmann	 Germany	 49:52	



5BLD:


Spoiler: Best 5BLD Firsts




* personName	** personId	** personCountryId	** First Solve	* Nevins Chan Pak Hoong (陈百鸿)	 2010CHAN20	 Malaysia	 0:18:53	 Simon Westlund	 2008WEST02	 Sweden	 0:23:42	 Jiawen Wu (吴嘉文)	 2010WUJI01	 China	 0:24:17	 Taku Yanai (矢内拓)	 2012YANA01	 Japan	 0:25:13	 Matthew Sheerin	 2009SHEE01	 United Kingdom	 0:26:38	 Henrik Olsson	 2009OLSS01	 Sweden	 0:32:30	 Wicaksono Adi	 2009ADIW01	 Indonesia	 0:42:41	 Bernett Orlando	 2006ORLA01	 India	 0:55:39	 Habibi	 2011HABI01	 Indonesia	 1:04:18	 István Kocza	 2005KOCZ01	 Hungary	 1:15:42	 Stefan Pochmann	 2003POCH01	 Germany	 2:34:36


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Oct 6, 2013)

Any stats of repeating same single 2,3,4,5 times in one average? I am asking because my friend got 5.55 three times on 2x2 average


----------



## cubizh (Oct 6, 2013)

MatejMuzatko said:


> Any stats of repeating same single 2,3,4,5 times in one average? I am asking because my friend got 5.55 three times on 2x2 average


This has been done a few pages back if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 7, 2013)

Sorry if these stats are already available and I don't know it, but is Cube factory's pyra podium WR? (3.74, 3.87, 3.88)=3.83. Was worlds the previous WR? Podium was (3.16, 3.93, 4.57)= 3.89


----------



## cubizh (Oct 7, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> Sorry if these stats are already available and I don't know it, but is Cube factory's pyra podium WR? (3.74, 3.87, 3.88)=3.83. Was worlds the previous WR? Podium was (3.16, 3.93, 4.57)= 3.89


Are you referring to best mean podium in pyra? There's another measure for best podiums which is adding the three times, like here


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 7, 2013)

cubizh said:


> Are you referring to best mean podium in pyra? There's another measure for best podiums which is adding the three times, like here



okso same question different measure.


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 8, 2013)

It's about time I made another epic post. Thanks to JJ for this idea.
I have given points to the top 100 ranks as follows: 1st=100 points, 2nd=99 etc down to 100th=1 point
Then I ranked the countries according to how many points they have in total and in each event. I also did one for individual people
Enjoy.



Spoiler: All Events - Singles




*Rank**Country**Total**222**333**444**555**666**777**333oh**333ft**clock**minx**pyram**sq1**333fm**333bf**444bf**555bf**333mbf*1USA1138914199675873946257139693756284395145656065397406406692China78781393375375558349642602233563481167712636845416832673Japan65031465165907603723134257335142632353006061281673091264Poland6092455273140951922754494952054587904373534532662574995Indonesia5176361601941051471323848679150525901234174305244876Germany458511836424924422622421541278247343766782483023723607Hungary3722141301572212822961531832581973751263472472522272578Canada35784003152184171752302741691372354022750184206772249United Kingdom352119434014916920113312211031819310720523218136327822610Russia3085112167195123299236198237301439432017432924535411Italy2525561154224159991771501001970757517713922710112France2488223543426616069121604724827880218288806413Sweden2459962613763736835155662941652151208422522940814Thailand23291613022112181308541417894142103174165005115Netherlands228416616818716115872987713910361259514018376616Taiwan2194016721842829826977100126101023301163130017Korea21102254178229198193164405145187024590000018Australia19483211881001009898960191228139024818015710119Brazil16800657506983126348664329910511521153310020Spain16183348911060725302741528037151790119821Malaysia13560331399671808074972192116922414410722Austria1096020001039875003203454706183908823Finland968030064928964946625740116748595024Philippines9225086113116001015831220157205370025Denmark8940000008213518160218770072904226Mexico540820000034053520009988735927Hong Kong495006911212068000720540000028Norway48406133820078102036150264500629India3142900000000053500724511030Czech Republic291000000005100824947062031Colombia2820050000342148240002803232Belgium26100000000002234205000033Slovenia25701008285800010815300000034Chile22200000003504547009500035Vietnam22129700000107007800000036Ukraine1830243237001905700000001437New Zealand1690000512800000900000038Iran154610867000000000000039Kazakhstan1410088530180000000000040Peru137000000000069007006140Switzerland1370000000000420700002542Ireland1050000230000033000004943Latvia8900002000008700000044Singapore6300005600700000000045Argentina4400000000000004400046Portugal2900000000002900000047Croatia1100000000110000000048Turkey70000000000700000049Estonia100000000000010000






Spoiler: All Events - Averages




*Rank**Country**Total**222**333**444**555**666**777**333oh**333ft**clock**minx**pyram**sq1*1USA792010279935683836186999604386554455046302China613141942854261073410473092183093282189693Japan53142474165737333593095068265262462443294Poland3891302248136912312574304152054317154305Indonesia328952143135145956206854828193579896Canada28763342622713521742182551711662351213177Germany276314032324425128224420146258229453928United Kingdom23804442881341871931411211122501931072109Korea23361489323023520617715537714819012225510Thailand22931253512302351248452486971641725611Taiwan22481321262194342843171551158482030012Hungary2174169511262312742741412012332161807813Russia1946244133176168369256251167502164214Netherlands16652121531841631618193811791048916515France127695751664160663801656323926816Australia123927012511410010510014400140865517Brazil11989459379481088336572432136718Spain1149176146754290176454230714019Sweden1134426381645069421665129610810220Italy107840158237161591533618019491320Philippines1078092129530014467682442255622Malaysia789788618089716310667667323Austria74107000143113000303585424Denmark485160000009248163166025Hong Kong4140006314115110010008426Norway398348039710078630330027Iran381161225300029280088028Finland37500064938524900019029Colombia2770011000005416151030Ukraine2410786120002206000031Vietnam2172100260001250045032Slovenia206060434610008813033Kazakhstan176008029432400000034Chile133000000192705730035India1323300000292303341036Singapore12109250680019000037New Zealand101380002716000002038Mexico7000000007153216039Czech Republic51000000000005140Portugal32000000000032041Croatia20000000002000042South Africa400000000400043Belgium200000000000243Latvia2000000000020






Spoiler: All Events - Singles - Individual




RankNameScore1Feliks Zemdegs11482Yu Nakajima (中島悠)10303Simon Westlund9094Bence Barát8325Erik Akkersdijk7486Daniel Sheppard7417Mats Valk7118Robert Yau6869Marcin Zalewski67210Milán Baticz65311Dan Cohen64312Antoine Cantin57913Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทย์โยธิน)57014Louis Cormier56315Vincent Hartanto Utomo52916Michał Halczuk48817Rowe Hessler48218Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)47819Bill Wang46320John Brechon45621Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์)45322Syuhei Omura (大村周平)44222Kevin Hays44224Grzegorz Jałocha43025Jakob Kogler41626Edward Lin41027Yu Sajima (佐島優)40928Kaijun Lin (林恺俊)40329Lin Chen (陈霖)40230Marcell Endrey39631Cornelius Dieckmann39531Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호)39533Giovanni Contardi37934Dmitry Zvyagintsev37234Evan Liu37236Zane Carney37037Michał Pleskowicz36538Yi Seung-Woo (이승우)36239Richard Jay S. Apagar35940Jan Bentlage35641Kevin Costello III35142Oleg Gritsenko35042Oliver Frost35044Arifumi Fushimi (伏見有史)34645Kailong Li (李开隆)34446Anton Rostovikov33946Dmitry Karyakin33948Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)33849Gabriel Dechichi Barbar33750Muhammad Iril Khairul Anam331






Spoiler: All Events - Averages- Individual




RankNameScore1Yu Nakajima (中島悠)10342Feliks Zemdegs8653Dan Cohen7364Robert Yau6595Mats Valk6396Erik Akkersdijk6137Vincent Hartanto Utomo6028Simon Westlund5999Louis Cormier59010Milán Baticz56411Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทย์โยธิน)55012John Brechon54413Bence Barát54314Michał Halczuk48815Rowe Hessler47116Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์)45817Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호)45318Kevin Costello III42919Kevin Hays42520Yu Sajima (佐島優)42121Syuhei Omura (大村周平)40522Dmitry Zvyagintsev39023Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)38824Richard Jay S. Apagar38025Howard Wong Jun Yen (黄俊仁)37926Daniel Sheppard37627Lin Chen (陈霖)37228Emily Wang37029Sebastian Weyer36230Yi Seung-Woo (이승우)35531Kailong Li (李开隆)35132Antoine Cantin34533Breandan Vallance34334Weixing Zhang (张炜星)32435Cornelius Dieckmann31536Arifumi Fushimi (伏見有史)30737Sei Sugama (洲鎌星)30538Carlos Méndez García-Barroso30439Michał Pleskowicz30340Jakub Kipa30241Edward Lin29342Przemysław Kaleta28943Gabriel Dechichi Barbar28243Evan Liu28245SeungBeom Cho27846Bill Wang27747Maarten Smit27348Michael Röhrer26649Yongting You (尤永庭)26550Giovanni Contardi263






Spoiler: Individual Events - Singles






Spoiler: 2x2x2 Single




*Rank**Country**Score*1USA14192Italy5613Poland4554Canada4005Spain3346Australia3217France2238United Kingdom1949Netherlands16610Thailand16111Japan14612China13913Germany11814Russia11215Sweden9616Mexico8217Iran6118Philippines5019Indonesia3620India2920Vietnam2922Korea2223Hungary14






Spoiler: 3x3x3 Single




*Rank**Country**Score*1USA9672Japan5163Germany3644United Kingdom3405China3376Canada3157Thailand3028Poland2739Australia18810Netherlands16811Russia16711Taiwan16713Indonesia16014Italy15415Hungary13016Spain8917Philippines8618Brazil6519Norway6120France5420Korea5422Malaysia3323Finland3024Sweden2625Ukraine2426Austria2027Slovenia1028Vietnam7






Spoiler: 4x4x4 Single




*Rank**Country**Score*1Japan5902USA5873China5374Germany2495Italy2246Canada2186Taiwan2188Thailand2119Russia19510Indonesia19411Netherlands18712Korea17813Hungary15714United Kingdom14915Poland14016Malaysia13917Sweden13718Philippines11319Spain11020Australia10021Kazakhstan8822Iran8623Brazil7524Hong Kong6925France3426Norway3327Ukraine3228Colombia5






Spoiler: 5x5x5 Single




*Rank**Country**Score*1Japan7602China5553Taiwan4284Canada4175USA3946Germany2447Korea2298Hungary2219Thailand21810United Kingdom16911Netherlands16112Italy15913Russia12314Philippines11615Hong Kong11216Indonesia10517Australia10018Malaysia9619Poland9520Norway8221Finland6422Sweden6323Spain6024Ukraine3725France2626Slovenia827Iran728Kazakhstan5






Spoiler: 6x6x6 Single




*Rank**Country**Score*1China8342USA6253Japan3724Russia2995Taiwan2986Hungary2827Germany2268United Kingdom2019Korea19810Poland19211Canada17512Netherlands15813Thailand13014Hong Kong12015Austria10316Italy9917Australia9818Finland9219Sweden7320Spain7221Malaysia7122Brazil6923France6124Singapore5625New Zealand5126Kazakhstan3027Slovenia2828Ireland2329Indonesia1430Latvia2






Spoiler: 7x7x7 Single




*Rank**Country**Score*1China9642USA7133Japan3134Hungary2965Poland2756Taiwan2697Russia2368Canada2309Germany22410Korea19311Italy17712United Kingdom13313Austria9813Australia9815Finland8916Thailand8517Brazil8318Malaysia8019Netherlands7220Indonesia7121Hong Kong6821Sweden6823France6024Slovenia5825Spain5326New Zealand2827Kazakhstan18






Spoiler: 3x3x3 OH Single




*Rank**Country**Score*1USA9692Poland4493Japan4254Thailand4145Indonesia3236Canada2747China2608Germany2159Russia19810Korea16411Hungary15312Italy15013Brazil12614United Kingdom12215Philippines10116Netherlands9817Australia9618Denmark8219Norway7820Taiwan7721Austria7522France6923Finland6424Sweden3525Mexico3426Ukraine1927Malaysia8






Spoiler: 3x3x3 Feet Single




*Rank**Country**Score*1Indonesia8482Japan7333Poland4954Korea4055USA3756Brazil3487China2238Hungary1839Thailand17810Canada16911Sweden15512Denmark13513United Kingdom11014Vietnam10715Norway10216Taiwan10017Finland9418Netherlands7719Philippines5820Germany4121Chile3522Spain2723Russia2324France1225Italy1026Singapore727Colombia3






Spoiler: Clock Single




*Rank**Country**Score*1Indonesia6792USA6283Japan5144Spain4155China3566United Kingdom3187Germany2788Hungary2589Poland20510France16011Korea14512Netherlands13913Canada13714Taiwan12615Thailand9416Malaysia7417Russia7318Brazil6618Sweden6618Finland6621Ukraine5722Mexico5323Czech Republic5124Colombia4225Philippines3126Australia1927Denmark1828Croatia11






Spoiler: Megaminx Single




*Rank**Country**Score*1Poland4582USA4393China3484Austria3205Sweden2946Japan2637Germany2478Canada2359Philippines22010Hungary19710Italy19712United Kingdom19313Korea18714Denmark16015Indonesia15016Colombia14817Thailand14218Australia12219Slovenia10820Netherlands10321Taiwan10122Malaysia9723Hong Kong7224Mexico5225France4726Chile4527Brazil4328Norway3629Finland2530Spain2






Spoiler: Pyraminx Single




*Rank**Country**Score*1Poland7902Indonesia5253USA5144Hungary3755Germany3436Brazil2997France2488Japan2359Denmark21810Sweden16511Russia14312China11613United Kingdom10714Thailand10315Latvia8716Australia8117Spain8018Vietnam7819Finland7420Peru6921Netherlands6122India5323Chile4724Switzerland4225Canada4026Austria3427Ireland3328Portugal2929Colombia2430Belgium2231Malaysia2132Philippines1532Slovenia1532Norway1535Turkey7






Spoiler: Square-1 Single




*Rank**Country**Score*1China7712USA5653Poland4374Japan3005France2786Netherlands2597Korea2458Taiwan2339Canada22710Sweden21511United Kingdom20512Thailand17413Hungary12614Brazil10515Russia9416Malaysia9217Indonesia9017New Zealand9019Czech Republic8220Germany7621Italy7522Philippines7223Austria5423Hong Kong5425Australia3926Spain3727Belgium3428Slovenia3029Denmark730India5






Spoiler: 3x3x3 FM Single




*Rank**Country**Score*1France8022Germany6783USA6063Japan6065Netherlands5146Poland3537Hungary3478Russia3209China26310United Kingdom23211Belgium20512Spain15113Indonesia12314Sweden12015Finland11616Korea9017Italy7518Austria7018Denmark7018Switzerland7021Canada5022Czech Republic4923Norway2624Thailand124Brazil124Malaysia124Estonia1






Spoiler: 3x3x3 BLD Single




*Rank**Country**Score*1China6842USA5393Poland4534Indonesia4175Germany2485Australia2487Hungary2478Canada1849France18210United Kingdom18111Italy17712Russia17413Malaysia16914Brazil15215Japan12816Taiwan11617Mexico9918Chile9519Sweden8420Spain7921Finland7422Thailand6523Austria6124Philippines5325Czech Republic4726Norway4527Argentina4428Peru7






Spoiler: 4x4x4 BLD Single




*Rank**Country**Score*1USA7402China5413Indonesia4304United Kingdom3635Russia3296Germany3027Poland2668Hungary2529Sweden22510Malaysia22411Canada20612Australia18013Japan16714Italy13915Brazil11516France8816Mexico8818Finland8519Austria8320Denmark7220India7222Taiwan3123Colombia2824Netherlands1825Philippines7






Spoiler: 5x5x5 BLD Single




*Rank**Country**Score*1China6832USA6403Indonesia5244Germany3725Japan3096United Kingdom2787Poland2578Russia2459Sweden22910Hungary22710Italy22712Australia15713Malaysia14414Finland9515Austria9015Denmark9017France8018Canada7719Mexico7320Czech Republic6221India4522Netherlands3723Brazil3324Taiwan3025Spain11






Spoiler: MultiBLD Single




*Rank**Country**Score*1USA6692Poland4993Indonesia4874Sweden4085Germany3606Russia3547China2678Hungary2579United Kingdom22610Canada22411Japan12612India11013Malaysia10714Italy10114Australia10116Brazil10017Spain9818Austria8819Netherlands6620France6421Peru6122Mexico5923Thailand5124Ireland4925Denmark4226Colombia3227Switzerland2528Ukraine1429Norway6









Spoiler: Individual Events - Averages






Spoiler: 2x2x2 Average




*Rank**Country**Score*1USA10272United Kingdom4443China4194Canada3345Poland3026Australia2707Japan2478Russia2449Netherlands21210Spain17611Hungary16912Iran16113Korea14814Germany14015Taiwan13216Thailand12517France9518Brazil9419Malaysia7820Indonesia5221Sweden4222Italy4023New Zealand3824Norway3425India3326Vietnam2127Denmark16






Spoiler: 3x3x3 Average




*Rank**Country**Score*1USA9932China4283Japan4164Thailand3515Germany3236United Kingdom2887Canada2628Poland2489Italy15810Netherlands15311Spain14612Indonesia14313Russia13314Taiwan12615Australia12516Korea9317Philippines9218Malaysia8619Norway8020Ukraine7821France7522Austria7023Sweden6324Brazil5925Hungary5126Iran2227Singapore928Slovenia6






Spoiler: 4x4x4 Average




*Rank**Country**Score*1Japan5732USA5683China5424Canada2715Germany2446Italy2377Thailand2307Korea2309Taiwan21910Netherlands18411Malaysia18012Russia17613France16614Poland13615Indonesia13516United Kingdom13417Philippines12918Hungary12619Australia11420Sweden8121Kazakhstan8022Spain7523Ukraine6124Iran5325Norway3926Brazil3727Singapore2528Colombia11






Spoiler: 5x5x5 Average




*Rank**Country**Score*1Japan7332China6103Taiwan4344USA3835Canada3526Germany2517Thailand2357Korea2359Hungary23110United Kingdom18711Russia16812Netherlands16313Italy16114Indonesia14515Australia10016Poland9117Malaysia8918Norway7119Sweden6419Finland6421Hong Kong6322Philippines5323Spain4224France4125Kazakhstan2926Vietnam2627Ukraine2028Brazil929Slovenia4






Spoiler: 6x6x6 Average




*Rank**Country**Score*1China7342USA6183Russia3694Japan3595Taiwan2846Germany2827Hungary2748Poland2319Korea20610United Kingdom19311Canada17412Netherlands16113Austria14314Hong Kong14115Thailand12416Australia10517Finland9318Spain9019Malaysia7120Singapore6821France6022Italy5923Sweden5024Brazil4825Kazakhstan4326Slovenia3427New Zealand2728Indonesia9






Spoiler: 7x7x7 Average




*Rank**Country**Score*1China10472USA6993Taiwan3174Japan3095Hungary2746Poland2577Russia2568Germany2449Canada21810Korea17711Italy15312United Kingdom14113Austria11314Brazil10815Australia10016Finland8517Thailand8418Netherlands8119Sweden6920France6621Malaysia6322Slovenia6123Indonesia5624Kazakhstan2425Spain1726New Zealand1627Hong Kong15






Spoiler: 3x3x3 OH Average




*Rank**Country**Score*1USA9602Thailand5243Japan5064Poland4305China3096Canada2557Russia2518Indonesia2069Germany20110Taiwan15510Korea15512Australia14412Philippines14414Hungary14115United Kingdom12116Netherlands9317Brazil8318Norway7819Spain6420Sweden4221France3822Italy3623Iran2923India2925Finland2426Ukraine2227Chile1928Hong Kong1129Malaysia1






Spoiler: 3x3x3 Feet Average




*Rank**Country**Score*1Indonesia8542Japan8263USA4384Poland4155Korea3776Brazil3657China2188Hungary2019Canada17110Sweden16611Vietnam12512Taiwan11513United Kingdom11214Denmark9215Finland9016Thailand8617Netherlands8118Philippines6719Norway6320Germany4621Iran2822Chile2723India2324Singapore1925Italy1826Russia1627Mexico728Spain5






Spoiler: Clock Average




*Rank**Country**Score*1Indonesia8282USA6553Japan5264Spain4235China3096Germany2587United Kingdom2508Hungary2339Poland20510Netherlands17911Canada16612France16513Korea14814Thailand9715Taiwan8416Russia7517Brazil7218Philippines6819Malaysia6620Ukraine6021Colombia5422Sweden5123Denmark4824Croatia2025Mexico1526South Africa4






Spoiler: Megaminx Average




*Rank**Country**Score*1USA4452Poland4313China3284Austria3035Sweden2966Japan2467Philippines2448Canada2359Germany22910Hungary21611Italy19412Indonesia19312United Kingdom19314Korea19015Thailand16416Denmark16317Colombia16118Australia14019Netherlands10420Hong Kong10021Slovenia8822Taiwan8223Malaysia7624France6325Chile5726Brazil4327Norway3328Mexico3229India3






Spoiler: Pyraminx Average




*Rank**Country**Score*1Poland7152Indonesia5793USA5044Germany4535Japan2446France2397Philippines2258China2189Russia21610Brazil21311Hungary18012Denmark16613Korea12214Canada12115Sweden10816United Kingdom10717Netherlands8918Iran8819Australia8620Spain7121Austria5822Colombia5123Vietnam4524India3425Portugal3226Chile3027Finland1928Thailand1729Mexico1630Slovenia1331Italy932Malaysia633Latvia2






Spoiler: Square-1 Average




*Rank**Country**Score*1China9692USA6303Poland4304Japan3295Canada3176Taiwan3007France2688Thailand2569Korea25510United Kingdom21011Netherlands16512Sweden10213Germany9214Indonesia8915Hong Kong8416Hungary7817Malaysia7318Brazil6719Philippines5620Australia5521Austria5422Czech Republic5123Russia4224Spain4025New Zealand2026Italy1327India1028Belgium2


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 8, 2013)

I find it interesting how for this (All events - average) I'm 32nd, yet I'm 10th for the sum of ranks. I guess I'm too well rounded


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 8, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> I find it interesting how for this (All events - average) I'm 32nd, yet I'm 10th for the sum of ranks. I guess I'm too well rounded



Yeah, stop being good at everything, geez


----------



## cubizh (Oct 9, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> Sorry if these stats are already available and I don't know it, but is Cube factory's pyra podium WR? (3.74, 3.87, 3.88)=3.83. Was worlds the previous WR? Podium was (3.16, 3.93, 4.57)= 3.89





Spoiler: Best Pyra Podiums




* CompetitionID	** Best Solve	** Mean of 3 Podium Averages	* KediriOpen2013	 2.50	 3.83	 CubeFactory2013	 2.54	 3.83	 WC2013	 2.61	 3.89	 Euro2012	 2.47	 4.09	 JakartaSpeedcubing2013	 2.86	 4.11	 ChojniceOpen2013	 3.31	 4.46	 Brasileiro2013	 2.81	 4.46	 SingaporeOpen2013	 3.43	 4.50	 PolishOpen2013	 3.87	 4.53	 SwierklanyOpen2011	 3.51	 4.54


----------



## yoinneroid (Oct 9, 2013)

yay 15th for singles and 7th for average in Dan's stats
and yay again for being part in 3 best pyra podiums (Kediri Open 2013, Jakarta Speedcubing 2013, Singapore Open 2013) despite pyra not being my main event XD. Notice how Riadi is part of that those competitions too


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 9, 2013)

cubizh said:


> Spoiler: Best Pyra Podiums
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You didn't need to calculate the mean; you only needed the totals.

Are the totals different for Kediri Open 2013 and Cube Factory 2013?


----------



## yoinneroid (Oct 9, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> You didn't need to calculate the mean; you only needed the totals.
> 
> Are the totals different for Kediri Open 2013 and Cube Factory 2013?



Drew requested mean, so he did it like that.
and, they are the same


----------



## cubizh (Oct 9, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> You didn't need to calculate the mean; you only needed the totals.
> 
> Are the totals different for Kediri Open 2013 and Cube Factory 2013?


It's the same thing, only divided by three. I used the best solve of all three podiums as tie breaker.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Oct 9, 2013)

What is the best 3x3 Mean of 5? Is it Faz's WR?


----------



## kcl (Oct 9, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> What is the best 3x3 Mean of 5? Is it Faz's WR?



I'm pretty positive it's the 7.49, because to my knowledge it's the only average to ever have all sub 8 times.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Oct 11, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> What is the best 3x3 Mean of 5? Is it Faz's WR?





Spoiler: Top 100 Mean of 5




* Position	** Person	** CompetitionID	** Solve 1	** Solve 2	** Solve 3	** Solve 4	** Solve 5	** Mean of 5	* 1	 Feliks Zemdegs	 AustralianNationals2013	 7.59	 7.71	 7.68	 7.21	 6.18	* 7.27	* 2	 Feliks Zemdegs	 MelbourneWinterOpen2011	 7.03	 8.11	 8.36	 5.66	 7.78	* 7.39	* 3	 Mats Valk	 DutchOpen2012	 8.18	 6.27	 7.50	 7.72	 7.77	* 7.49	* 4	 Alexander Lau	 CambridgeOpen2013	 7.97	 8.27	 7.86	 6.34	 7.22	* 7.53	* 5	 Feliks Zemdegs	 MelbourneCubeDay2012	 9.15	 8.11	 7.02	 6.11	 7.80	* 7.64	* 6	 Feliks Zemdegs	 MelbourneCubeDay2012	 7.81	 7.03	 7.86	 6.31	 9.97	* 7.80	* 7	 Alexander Lau	 GuildfordOpen2013	 7.83	 8.28	 7.39	 6.57	 8.92	* 7.80	* 8	 Feliks Zemdegs	 WC2011	 7.81	 8.13	 8.46	 7.21	 7.41	* 7.80	* 9	 Feliks Zemdegs	 AustralianNationals2013	 6.56	 8.97	 7.77	 7.83	 8.05	* 7.84	* 10	 Feliks Zemdegs	 MelbourneSummer2011	 8.56	 7.31	 8.22	 7.31	 8.09	* 7.90	* 11	 Feliks Zemdegs	 CupcakeCubing2013	 6.22	 10.08	 9.38	 7.03	 6.91	* 7.92	* 12	 Feliks Zemdegs	 SheppartonWinter2013	 8.11	 7.80	 7.63	 7.96	 8.15	* 7.93	* 13	 Alexander Lau	 CuthbertsOpen2013	 7.69	 6.58	 8.22	 8.66	 8.76	* 7.98	* 14	 Mats Valk	 EindhovenSpring2013	 8.34	 7.44	 8.69	 6.84	 8.88	* 8.04	* 15	 Mats Valk	 EindhovenSpring2013	 7.77	 7.69	 9.61	 8.09	 7.19	* 8.07	* 16	 Alexander Lau	 CambridgeOpen2013	 7.75	 8.56	 5.96	 7.91	 10.19	* 8.07	* 17	 Feliks Zemdegs	 KubarooOpen2011	 7.56	 9.21	 6.65	 7.84	 9.28	* 8.11	* 18	 Alexander Lau	 CuthbertsOpen2013	 6.98	 6.83	 9.04	 8.39	 9.41	* 8.13	* 19	 Feliks Zemdegs	 AustralianNationals2012	 7.56	 6.78	 7.16	 11.44	 7.86	* 8.16	* 20	 Alexander Lau	 CambridgeOpen2013	 7.91	 8.53	 8.97	 9.02	 6.47	* 8.18	* 21	 Feliks Zemdegs	 WC2013	 8.39	 7.95	 8.21	 7.36	 9.12	* 8.21	* 22	 Cornelius Dieckmann	 MagicCubeDays2012	 8.36	 8.66	 6.90	 8.52	 8.61	* 8.21	* 23	 Feliks Zemdegs	 KubarooOpen2011	 6.24	 7.66	 8.81	 7.75	 10.68	* 8.23	* 24	 Feliks Zemdegs	 WC2011	 8.61	 7.86	 7.66	 9.71	 7.47	* 8.26	* 25	 Feliks Zemdegs	 AustralianNationals2011	 8.34	 7.65	 6.65	 9.46	 9.25	* 8.27	* 26	 Feliks Zemdegs	 WC2013	 7.84	 9.52	 8.72	 9.43	 5.88	* 8.28	* 27	 Mats Valk	 NEMOAmsterdamOpen2012	 9.33	 7.25	 8.21	 7.53	 9.19	* 8.30	* 28	 Feliks Zemdegs	 AustralianNationals2011	 8.28	 7.30	 8.08	 9.71	 8.44	* 8.36	* 29	 Cornelius Dieckmann	 BerlinOpen2012	 8.13	 8.38	 10.36	 8.11	 6.84	* 8.36	* 30	 Mats Valk	 WC2013	 8.30	 7.00	 9.63	 7.41	 9.52	* 8.37	* 31	 Feliks Zemdegs	 MelbourneWinterOpen2011	 6.88	 9.91	 6.18	 9.61	 9.31	* 8.38	* 32	 Feliks Zemdegs	 AustralianNationals2012	 9.05	 8.69	 9.53	 7.11	 7.55	* 8.39	* 33	 Yumu Tabuchi	 KawasakiOpen2012	 7.83	 8.96	 8.97	 8.46	 7.81	* 8.41	* 34	 Alexander Lau	 GuildfordOpen2013	 7.13	 9.67	 7.65	 10.31	 7.44	* 8.44	* 35	 Feliks Zemdegs	 MelbourneSummer2011	 6.65	 11.38	 7.68	 7.55	 8.96	* 8.44	* 36	 Mats Valk	 1AVG2013	 7.78	 9.90	 7.34	 7.84	 9.36	* 8.44	* 37	 Cornelius Dieckmann	 GermanNationals2011	 9.53	 8.91	 8.77	 7.15	 7.88	* 8.45	* 38	 Feliks Zemdegs	 SheppartonWinter2013	 6.97	 8.75	 7.30	 10.72	 8.61	* 8.47	* 39	 Cornelius Dieckmann	 HessenOpen2012	 8.52	 8.05	 8.46	 8.05	 9.27	* 8.47	* 40	 Vincent Hartanto Utomo	 JakartaSpeedcubing2013	 8.47	 7.08	 8.71	 9.83	 8.28	* 8.47	* 41	 Mats Valk	 ZonhovenOpen2013	 9.75	 8.30	 8.41	 5.55	 10.41	* 8.48	* 42	 Mats Valk	 N8W8Summer2012	 9.02	 9.84	 6.93	 8.56	 8.16	* 8.50	* 43	 Michal Pleskowicz	 WC2011	 8.94	 7.68	 8.41	 8.72	 8.83	* 8.52	* 44	 Feliks Zemdegs	 MelbourneCubeDay2010	 11.78	 7.40	 7.63	 8.69	 7.09	* 8.52	* 45	 Asia Konvittayayotin	 ThailandChampionship2013	 8.47	 7.57	 8.39	 9.55	 8.65	* 8.53	* 46	 Mats Valk	 AmstelveenOpen2012	 8.80	 7.47	 8.27	 9.58	 8.63	* 8.55	* 47	 Mats Valk	 WC2013	 8.81	 9.52	 7.61	 7.31	 9.76	* 8.60	* 48	 Feliks Zemdegs	 MelbourneSummer2012	 10.16	 9.81	 7.88	 8.63	 6.53	* 8.60	* 49	 Feliks Zemdegs	 MelbourneCubeDay2011	 7.81	 6.55	 8.71	 11.63	 8.41	* 8.62	* 50	 Yu Nakajima	 KansaiOpen2013	 9.18	 7.43	 8.15	 9.40	 9.03	* 8.64	* 51	 Mats Valk	 ZonhovenOpen2012	 6.44	 9.65	 8.83	 9.75	 8.66	* 8.67	* 52	 Alexander Lau	 Leicester2013	 6.85	 7.73	 9.72	 10.80	 8.25	* 8.67	* 53	 Feliks Zemdegs	 AustralianNationals2011	 8.58	 7.90	 10.44	 8.68	 7.77	* 8.67	* 54	 Mats Valk	 EindhovenOpen2012	 9.02	 7.91	 7.05	 8.30	 11.13	* 8.68	* 55	 Thanaporn Sichanugrist	 AsianChampionship2012	 10.09	 7.33	 8.26	 8.84	 8.92	* 8.69	* 56	 Breandan Vallance	 EdinburghOpen2013	 7.59	 8.56	 10.91	 8.46	 7.94	* 8.69	* 57	 Morten Arborg	 Oslo2013	 9.53	 9.02	 8.83	 7.71	 8.38	* 8.69	* 58	 Giovanni Contardi	 RomaOpen2011	 8.08	 9.03	 8.52	 10.22	 7.63	* 8.70	* 59	 Sebastian Weyer	 VelbertOpen2013	 8.52	 8.22	 10.47	 8.69	 7.59	* 8.70	* 60	 Michal Pleskowicz	 Euro2012	 8.59	 9.09	 8.22	 8.91	 8.71	* 8.70	* 61	 Rowe Hessler	 BridgewaterOpen2011	 7.36	 11.36	 8.43	 8.55	 7.83	* 8.71	* 62	 Feliks Zemdegs	 WC2011	 7.80	 8.49	 7.44	 8.94	 10.93	* 8.72	* 63	 Piti Pichedpan	 ChonburiOpen2011	 8.15	 8.71	 8.50	 10.08	 8.16	* 8.72	* 64	 Richard Jay S. Apagar	 BerkeleySummer2013	 8.02	 10.00	 8.55	 8.53	 8.69	* 8.76	* 65	 Nipat Charoenpholphant	 Thailand2012	 8.63	 7.36	 6.88	 9.15	 11.78	* 8.76	* 66	 Alexander Lau	 EdinburghOpen2013	 7.83	 9.48	 10.12	 8.34	 8.06	* 8.77	* 67	 Sebastian Weyer	 WC2013	 7.88	 9.39	 7.62	 9.72	 9.30	* 8.78	* 68	 Giovanni Contardi	 ItalianChampionship2012	 9.00	 7.47	 9.77	 9.08	 8.61	* 8.79	* 69	 Michal Pleskowicz	 KociewieOpen2011	 8.96	 9.33	 7.88	 9.44	 8.36	* 8.79	* 70	 Sergey Ryabko	 KharkivCubeDay2013	 9.28	 9.19	 8.58	 6.88	 10.06	* 8.80	* 71	 Robert Yau	 BerkeleySummer2013	 8.80	 7.81	 8.00	 11.56	 7.83	* 8.80	* 72	 Feliks Zemdegs	 MelbourneCubeDay2012	 8.72	 8.47	 10.27	 9.40	 7.21	* 8.81	* 73	 Alexander Lau	 CuthbertsOpen2013	 8.59	 7.69	 8.18	 12.15	 7.51	* 8.82	* 74	 Michal Pleskowicz	 Euro2012	 8.19	 8.52	 9.16	 9.72	 8.55	* 8.83	* 75	 Anthony Brooks	 Hillsdale2013	 8.13	 9.16	 8.03	 8.61	 10.22	* 8.83	* 76	 Morten Arborg	 Norway2013	 7.28	 8.80	 8.78	 9.34	 9.96	* 8.83	* 77	 Cornelius Dieckmann	 HessenOpen2012	 7.94	 8.61	 10.40	 7.97	 9.27	* 8.84	* 78	 Mats Valk	 NEMOAmsterdamOpen2012	 7.78	 7.43	 11.13	 8.68	 9.19	* 8.84	* 79	 Breandan Vallance	 CanadianOpen2011	 9.69	 8.93	 8.90	 8.11	 8.61	* 8.85	* 80	 Piti Pichedpan  Bangkok2012	 9.27	 8.80	 7.43	 9.38	 9.43	* 8.86	* 81	 Yumu Tabuchi	 RabbitAndTurtle2012	 7.77	 8.71	 12.03	 7.55	 8.27	* 8.87	* 82	 Cornelius Dieckmann	 BerkeleySummer2013	 8.15	 8.41	 10.03	 8.56	 9.22	* 8.87	* 83	 Haowei Fan	 GuangzhouCCSA2013	 9.05	 11.52	 7.58	 8.63	 7.61	* 8.88	* 84	 Rowe Hessler	 LibertyScience2012	 8.69	 8.81	 7.63	 8.36	 10.91	* 8.88	* 85	 Mats Valk	 WC2013	 7.58	 9.11	 10.37	 8.14	 9.22	* 8.88	* 86	 Feliks Zemdegs	 MelbourneWinterOpen2011	 7.63	 7.68	 11.30	 9.36	 8.46	* 8.89	* 87	 Nipat Charoenpholphant	 ShanghaiPortOpen2011	 10.05	 8.56	 9.16	 9.84	 6.84	* 8.89	* 88	 Mats Valk	 AmstelveenOpen2012	 8.81	 9.68	 8.84	 7.86	 9.27	* 8.89	* 89	 Michal Pleskowicz	 PolishNationals2012	 8.84	 8.03	 9.03	 9.02	 9.61	* 8.91	* 90	 Carlos Méndez GarcÍa*Barroso	 MIROpen2013	 8.08	 8.78	 8.72	 8.61	 10.36	* 8.91	* 91	 Feliks Zemdegs	 MelbourneCubeDay2010	 10.36	 8.43	 8.80	 7.03	 9.97	* 8.92	* 92	 Alexander Lau	 Leicester2013	 6.91	 9.34	 7.38	 11.88	 9.09	* 8.92	* 93	 Cornelius Dieckmann	 BerlinOpen2013	 8.33	 7.78	 8.68	 11.71	 8.15	* 8.93	* 94	 Nipat Charoenpholphant  Thailand2012	 7.80	 9.15	 11.68	 8.27	 7.75	* 8.93	* 95	 Nipat Charoenpholphant  HuaHinOpen2011	 10.43	 6.78	 11.09	 9.03	 7.34	* 8.93	* 96	 Paolo Moriello	 MilanWinterOpen2013	 9.96	 9.15	 7.47	 7.58	 10.52	* 8.94	* 97	 Cornelius Dieckmann	 GermanOpen2012	 10.53	 9.13	 8.11	 7.93	 9.00	* 8.94	* 98	 Kanneti Sae Han	 GaleriesLafayetteOpen2011	 8.75	 8.72	 9.13	 9.63	 8.56	* 8.96	* 99	 Cornelius Dieckmann	 MagicCubeDays2012	 7.93	 10.86	 9.93	 7.88	 8.21	* 8.96	* 100	 Mats Valk	 Euro2012	 6.55	 8.50	 8.00	 10.34	 11.43	* 8.96	*


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Oct 11, 2013)

I have excel question.. I am making some stats for myself and have problems with encoding... All names with ěščřžýáíé show like some weird characters instead of it... how to deal with that?


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 11, 2013)

MatejMuzatko said:


> I have excel question.. I am making some stats for myself and have problems with encoding... All names with ěščřžýáíé show like some weird characters instead of it... how to deal with that?


When you import the data, set it to Unicode (UTF-8)
I wrote a macro to replace the weird characters with real ones again, but then Cubizh advised me of the better solution above


----------



## cubizh (Oct 11, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> When you import the data, set it to Unicode (UTF-8)


Just some complementary information.
You can set it right in the first dialog box that appears when you open the .tsv file in Excel 2010, as follows (ignore the text, just see the location):


Spoiler


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 11, 2013)

Yes this is what I meant. Bad explanation I guess


----------



## conn9 (Oct 12, 2013)

CubeRoots said:


> i think you made mistake. look at Conn Talbot.



Noooooooo, I've never been 1st.


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Oct 12, 2013)

cubizh said:


> Just some complementary information.
> You can set it right in the first dialog box that appears when you open the .tsv file in Excel 2010, as follows (ignore the text, just see the location):
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Thank you!


----------



## cubizh (Oct 14, 2013)

Here is a study made of the number of competitors per year by country. Each competitor is counted only once per year.



Spoiler: Complete results




* Country	** 1982	** 2003	** 2004	** 2005	** 2006	** 2007	** 2008	** 2009	** 2010	** 2011	** 2012	** 2013	* USA	 1	 46	 87	 220	 266	 477	 758	 1006	 1050	 1115	 1292	 1341	 China	 0	 0	 1	 1	 1	 107	 320	 919	 1152	 1125	 1117	 1253	 India	 0	 0	 0	 1	 3	 2	 92	 178	 240	 412	 403	 859	 Japan	 1	 3	 1	 83	 169	 134	 178	 161	 209	 205	 282	 199	 Germany	 1	 1	 7	 18	 28	 40	 64	 179	 322	 334	 343	 220	 Poland	 1	 2	 4	 36	 63	 75	 138	 152	 162	 194	 250	 474	 Indonesia	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 1	 1	 76	 425	 583	 251	 147	 Canada	 1	 17	 0	 7	 8	 73	 122	 164	 241	 247	 246	 309	 France	 1	 2	 33	 33	 48	 60	 135	 155	 134	 223	 314	 224	 Brazil	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 29	 16	 114	 129	 205	 373	 428	 Spain	 0	 0	 20	 21	 22	 64	 134	 221	 197	 160	 128	 171	 Taiwan	 0	 0	 0	 2	 42	 36	 102	 214	 183	 179	 164	 150	 Philippines	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 26	 213	 122	 75	 93	 99	 132	 Hungary	 1	 0	 1	 33	 15	 66	 128	 171	 108	 103	 105	 24	 Korea	 0	 0	 0	 2	 51	 111	 195	 47	 81	 78	 101	 77	 Italy	 1	 0	 1	 0	 8	 14	 27	 118	 115	 137	 130	 108	 Russia	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 2	 50	 91	 155	 204	 152	 Sweden	 1	 4	 15	 32	 35	 40	 59	 120	 78	 87	 78	 92	 Malaysia	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 1	 151	 171	 111	 107	 45	 Thailand	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 172	 156	 138	 70	 38	 Netherlands	 1	 6	 19	 27	 40	 38	 62	 62	 48	 62	 96	 63	 United Kingdom	 1	 2	 5	 3	 9	 25	 41	 66	 60	 77	 98	 105	 Mexico	 0	 0	 1	 1	 0	 3	 30	 16	 49	 129	 156	 96	 Iran	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 1	 1	 2	 151	 184	 86	 Chile	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 64	 92	 119	 75	 53	 Vietnam	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 3	 123	 100	 93	 75	 Ukraine	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 4	 2	 63	 162	 145	 Colombia	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 1	 4	 63	 161	 123	 Australia	 0	 1	 1	 2	 2	 4	 3	 5	 57	 86	 97	 76	 Norway	 0	 0	 2	 3	 2	 1	 17	 31	 57	 51	 86	 70	 Hong Kong	 0	 0	 1	 5	 1	 4	 83	 73	 45	 11	 49	 16	 Peru	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 2	 1	 62	 89	 123	 Denmark	 0	 1	 0	 0	 2	 3	 18	 30	 69	 59	 43	 42	 Romania	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 1	 1	 4	 47	 32	 78	 70	 Belgium	 1	 1	 2	 7	 13	 12	 12	 20	 15	 34	 47	 43	 Finland	 1	 0	 0	 2	 2	 16	 19	 26	 28	 34	 34	 37	 Austria	 1	 0	 0	 1	 0	 3	 3	 7	 31	 36	 41	 45	 Singapore	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 67	 26	 20	 21	 34	 Israel	 0	 1	 1	 1	 1	 1	 1	 2	 71	 76	 1	 3	 New Zealand	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 27	 55	 26	 21	 3	 Argentina	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 3	 3	 32	 28	 32	 Slovenia	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 2	 21	 8	 22	 28	 Mongolia	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	 8	 70	 Serbia	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 2	 3	 3	 0	 20	 47	 Belarus	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 4	 5	 0	 9	 55	 Switzerland	 0	 1	 0	 0	 2	 2	 5	 8	 11	 12	 13	 9	 Czech Republic	 1	 1	 1	 4	 8	 9	 4	 6	 2	 5	 6	 9	 Estonia	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 12	 8	 12	 10	 13	 Turkey	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 2	 4	 5	 5	 38	 Croatia	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 5	 26	 12	 10	 Portugal	 1	 0	 0	 0	 1	 1	 11	 16	 1	 3	 1	 3	 Latvia	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 8	 14	 11	 Slovakia	 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	 1	 3	 11	 1	 1	 8	 7	 Venezuela	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 31	 Greece	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 2	 1	 3	 14	 1	 3	 3	 Ireland	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	 3	 3	 3	 8	 7	 Macau	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 3	 10	 1	 3	 3	 2	 Iceland	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 1	 2	 17	 0	 Lithuania	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 2	 5	 13	 South Africa	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 3	 1	 1	 2	 3	 2	 2	 Bulgaria	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	 6	 5	 Jordan	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 7	 1	 Luxembourg	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 2	 1	 1	 0	 4	 Aruba	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 2	 3	 1	 Moldova	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 1	 3	 2	 Nigeria	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 3	 3	 United Arab Emirates	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 5	 0	 0	 0	 2	 Kazakhstan	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	 1	 2	 2	 Sri Lanka	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 1	 0	 0	 0	 1	 3	 El Salvador	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 3	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 Morocco	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 1	 0	 2	 Puerto Rico	 0	 0	 1	 1	 0	 2	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 Bosnia and Herzegovina	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 2	 Egypt	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 1	 1	 0	 0	 Georgia	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 3	 Tunisia	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 1	 1	 Afghanistan	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 1	 0	 Armenia	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 1	 Bangladesh	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 2	 0	 0	 Belize	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 Cyprus	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 2	 Dominican Republic	 0	 0	 1	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 Lebanon	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 Macedonia	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 1	 0	 0	 0	 Mauritius	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 1	 0	 0	 Pakistan	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	 1	 Albania	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 Algeria	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 Azerbaijan	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 Bolivia	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 Costa Rica	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 Cote d_Ivoire	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 Cuba	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 Saudi Arabia	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 Trinidad and Tobago	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	






Spoiler: Complete Chart













Spoiler: Distribution of competitors per year by country



Ignoring 1982 because only one competitor per country participated.
These charts show the top 10 countries and all others are combined in one, except 2003 where there's not enough data.


Spoiler: 2003













Spoiler: 2004













Spoiler: 2005













Spoiler: 2006













Spoiler: 2007













Spoiler: 2008













Spoiler: 2009













Spoiler: 2010













Spoiler: 2011













Spoiler: 2012













Spoiler: 2013


----------



## SpicyOranges (Oct 14, 2013)

The last 3 times I have done 3x3 in competition, I have placed 17th.
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013MCGR02


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 15, 2013)

Feliks has done better than that with his long streaks of placing first: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009ZEMD01


----------



## kcl (Oct 15, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> Feliks has done better than that with his long streaks of placing first: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009ZEMD01



Obviously, but such an obscure number.. It's pretty cool


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 15, 2013)

cubizh said:


> Discounting the WC1982 competition for obvious reasons.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Greatest competitive gaps
> ...



I was amazed that I didn't make this list... turns out that I tied the two at the very bottom at 1253 and must have been cut off. 9-19-2009 to 2-23-2013.


----------



## cubizh (Oct 15, 2013)

Kit Clement said:


> I was amazed that I didn't make this list... turns out that I tied the two at the very bottom at 1253 and must have been cut off. 9-19-2009 to 2-23-2013.


You missed that list by one day.
I counted the last day of the competition to the first day of the next, so 9-20-2009 (Canadian Open 2009) to 2-23-2013. 
Same number of days as Mauro Caffarato Grandes (07-11-2009 -- 12-14-2012).


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 18, 2013)

cubizh said:


> You missed that list by one day.
> I counted the last day of the competition to the first day of the next, so 9-20-2009 (Canadian Open 2009) to 2-23-2013.
> Same number of days as Mauro Caffarato Grandes (07-11-2009 -- 12-14-2012).



Ah, of course, I neglected that Canadian Open 09 was a two-day comp. Should have waited one more week


----------



## cubizh (Oct 19, 2013)

[FIXED]Counting the number of FMC prime solves (as in, prime number) for people with 10 or more valid solves, sorted by their percentage.


Spoiler: FMC Primes




* Name	** Country	** Primes	** Total	** Percentage	* Kevin Guillaumond	 France	 6	 11	 54.5%	 Marcin Jakubowski	 Poland	 9	 17	 52.9%	 Laetitia Lemoine	 France	 8	 16	 50.0%	 Brúnó Bereczki	 Hungary	 6	 12	 50.0%	 Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭)	 Japan	 17	 35	 48.6%	 Bob Burton	 USA	 15	 33	 45.5%	 Auguste Olivry	 France	 5	 11	 45.5%	 Daniel Sheppard	 United Kingdom	 9	 21	 42.9%	 Lorenzo Vigani Poli	 Italy	 8	 19	 42.1%	 Renan Mondini Cerpe	 Brazil	 4	 11	 36.4%	 Dániel Varga	 Hungary	 10	 28	 35.7%	 Michał Pleskowicz	 Poland	 6	 17	 35.3%	 Tomasz Żołnowski	 Poland	 7	 20	 35.0%	 Simon Westlund	 Sweden	 7	 20	 35.0%	 Milán Baticz	 Hungary	 8	 24	 33.3%	 Lars Vennike Nielsson	 Denmark	 4	 12	 33.3%	 Olivér Perge	 Hungary	 5	 15	 33.3%	 Riadi Arsandi	 Indonesia	 4	 12	 33.3%	 Pablo Aguilar Dominguez	 Spain	 5	 15	 33.3%	 Marcin Stachura	 Poland	 4	 12	 33.3%	 Henrik Buus Aagaard	 Denmark	 9	 28	 32.1%	 Ting Sheng Bao Yang	 Spain	 6	 19	 31.6%	 Kanneti Sae Han (คันธ์เนตี แซ่ห่าน)	 Thailand	 6	 19	 31.6%	 Berit Brüster	 Germany	 5	 16	 31.3%	 Erik Akkersdijk	 Netherlands	 23	 74	 31.1%	 Mario Laurent	 France	 9	 29	 31.0%	 Dan Cohen	 USA	 4	 13	 30.8%	 Rafael Werneck Cinoto	 Brazil	 4	 13	 30.8%	 Lars Vandenbergh	 Belgium	 9	 30	 30.0%	 Sébastien Auroux	 Germany	 28	 95	 29.5%	 Ron van Bruchem	 Netherlands	 7	 25	 28.0%	 Kåre Krig	 Sweden	 5	 18	 27.8%	 Rowe Hessler	 USA	 3	 11	 27.3%	 Mariano D'Imperio	 Italy	 3	 11	 27.3%	 Jeremy Fleischman	 USA	 3	 11	 27.3%	 Maarten Smit	 Netherlands	 7	 26	 26.9%	 Dan Dzoan	 USA	 4	 15	 26.7%	 Olivier Polspoel	 Belgium	 4	 15	 26.7%	 Jan Bentlage	 Germany	 9	 34	 26.5%	 Arnaud van Galen	 Netherlands	 12	 46	 26.1%	 Philippe Virouleau	 France	 4	 16	 25.0%	 Loïc Petit	 France	 3	 12	 25.0%	 Clément Gallet	 France	 19	 77	 24.7%	 Timothy Sun	 USA	 3	 13	 23.1%	 Shuang Chen (陈霜)	 China	 3	 13	 23.1%	 Javier Cabezuelo Sánchez	 Spain	 5	 22	 22.7%	 Guus Razoux Schultz	 Netherlands	 4	 18	 22.2%	 Grzegorz Łuczyna	 Poland	 3	 14	 21.4%	 Baiqiang Dong (董百强)	 China	 3	 14	 21.4%	 Yunqi Ouyang (欧阳韵奇)	 China	 3	 14	 21.4%	 Mats Valk	 Netherlands	 4	 19	 21.1%	 István Kocza	 Hungary	 4	 20	 20.0%	 Łukasz Ciałoń	 Poland	 3	 15	 20.0%	 Ton Dennenbroek	 Netherlands	 3	 15	 20.0%	 François Courtès	 France	 10	 50	 20.0%	 Antoine Piau	 France	 4	 20	 20.0%	 Piotr Kózka	 Poland	 5	 26	 19.2%	 Cornelius Dieckmann	 Germany	 3	 16	 18.8%	 Bence Barát	 Hungary	 7	 38	 18.4%	 Ardianto Satriawan	 Indonesia	 2	 11	 18.2%	 Radu Făciu	 Romania	 2	 11	 18.2%	 Yu Nakajima (中島悠)	 Japan	 2	 11	 18.2%	 Vincent Bruns	 Germany	 2	 11	 18.2%	 Niklas Spies	 Germany	 3	 17	 17.6%	 Markus Pirzer	 Germany	 4	 23	 17.4%	 Bruce Norskog	 USA	 2	 12	 16.7%	 Devin Corr-Robinett	 USA	 2	 12	 16.7%	 Joey Gouly	 United Kingdom	 3	 18	 16.7%	 Kristian Muggerud	 Norway	 2	 12	 16.7%	 Mike Hughey	 USA	 2	 13	 15.4%	 Jens Diewald	 Germany	 2	 13	 15.4%	 Jakub Cabaj	 Poland	 2	 13	 15.4%	 Krzysztof Kuncki	 Poland	 2	 13	 15.4%	 Sinpei Araki (荒木慎平)	 Japan	 3	 20	 15.0%	 Hippolyte Moreau	 France	 3	 20	 15.0%	 Stefan Pochmann	 Germany	 2	 14	 14.3%	 Antoine Perdereau	 France	 2	 14	 14.3%	 Jules Desjardin	 France	 2	 14	 14.3%	 Alexander Olleta del Molino	 Spain	 4	 28	 14.3%	 Quentin Lefebvre	 France	 2	 15	 13.3%	 Tim Reynolds	 USA	 3	 25	 12.0%	 Wojciech Szatanowski	 Poland	 1	 11	 9.1%	 Hideki Niina (新名秀樹)	 Japan	 1	 15	 6.7%	 Gunnar Krig	 Sweden	 1	 19	 5.3%	 Nobuaki Suga (菅信昭)	 Japan	 0	 16	 0.0%


----------



## AlexMaass (Oct 19, 2013)

It would be interesting to see which number solve gets the most WRs, CRs and NRs.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Oct 19, 2013)

Are there people who have beaten their best 3x3 single at one comp with an average at the next one for 3 or more competitions? I hope that was clear...


----------



## cubizh (Oct 19, 2013)

AlexMaass said:


> It would be interesting to see which number solve gets the most WRs, CRs and NRs.


Number of solve per average, or number of solves in total? And do you want per user or per country? 


kunparekh18 said:


> Are there people who have beaten their best 3x3 single at one comp with an average at the next one for 3 or more competitions? I hope that was clear...


I am not really following what you are saying. Repeating the same exact average for 3 or more competitions?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Oct 19, 2013)

cubizh said:


> I am not really following what you are saying. Repeating the same exact average for 3 or more competitions?



I think he means how many people have gotten a sub-PB-single average in 3 comps. 
So like if my single PB is 20.00 then I go to a competition and get a 19.50 average.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Oct 19, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> I think he means how many people have gotten a sub-PB-single average in 3 comps.
> So like if my single PB is 20.00 then I go to a competition and get a 19.50 average.



Not exactly what I meant, here's an example :

I go to a comp where my best single is 18.xx

At my next comp I do a sub-that avg, let's say 17.xx with a best single of 15.xx

At the next one I get a 14.xx average

I hope that makes it clear ... sorry if the stats are tough to get


----------



## Jakube (Oct 19, 2013)

cubizh said:


> Counting the number of FMC prime solves (as in, prime number) for people with 10 or more valid solves, sorted by their percentage.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: More Primes
> ...



I don't think these numbers are correct: 
for example: Auguste Olivry has 11 valid solves. They are 37, 43, 39, 35, 37, 29, 39, 35, 36, 39 and 47. But only 5 numbers (37, 43, 37, 29, 47) are prime, not 10. It looks like you only checked for divisibility by 2, and not by 3, 5, or 7.


----------



## AlexMaass (Oct 19, 2013)

cubizh said:


> Number of solve per average, or number of solves in total? And do you want per user or per country?


 
I mean by 1st 2nd 3rd 4th 5th solve. Why not both user and country?


----------



## cubizh (Oct 19, 2013)

Jakube said:


> I don't think these numbers are correct:
> for example: Auguste Olivry has 11 valid solves. They are 37, 43, 39, 35, 37, 29, 39, 35, 36, 39 and 47. But only 5 numbers (37, 43, 37, 29, 47) are prime, not 10. It looks like you only checked for divisibility by 2, and not by 3, 5, or 7.


Thank you.
Hopefully it's now fixed. I was actually also studying even/odd solves at the time


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Oct 20, 2013)

Congratulations to Ron van Bruchem for his 100th competition!


----------



## scylla (Oct 21, 2013)

What's the biggest difference between single and average ranking?


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 22, 2013)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013BAUT01

First competition: 7.09 single...but only 13.68 average
His 2nd best single: 12.68
He did 10 official 3x3x3 solves in total at Northern Luzon Open 2013

Also note that Valentin Hoffmann became the 100th person to achieve a sub 8 single officially I believe


----------



## cubizh (Oct 23, 2013)

scylla said:


> What's the biggest difference between single and average ranking?


Here's the top 20 absolute difference between single and average rankings for ALL events.


Spoiler: 2x2




* Name	** Country	** personID	** Single/Average diff	* Magdalena Rusek	 Poland	 2009RUSE01	 10009	 Victor Fielding	 Norway	 2011FIEL01	 9130	 Ángel Lin Ye	 Spain	 2011YEAN01	 8662	 Heike Zbierski	 Germany	 2009ZBIE01	 7825	 Leonardo Lairana Grosso	 Brazil	 2013GROS01	 7736	 Luis Luna	 Peru	 2011LUNA01	 7399	 Rishabh Sanghavi	 USA	 2013SANG01	 7101	 David Thiringer	 Sweden	 2010THIR01	 6978	 Joe Linehan	 Canada	 2008LINE01	 6821	 Jiaqing Qu (曲佳庆)	 China	 2012QUJI01	 6731	 David Gomes	 USA	 2006GOME01	 6535	 Jared Tee Wei Jin	 Malaysia	 2010JINJ01	 6506	 Andrew Shao	 USA	 2009SHAO04	 6375	 Joe Wallace	 United Kingdom	 2006WALL01	 6355	 Dishan Gupta	 India	 2008GUPT01	 6294	 Daniel Wallin	 Sweden	 2013WALL03	 6279	 Jerome Celeste	 USA	 2012CELE02	 6209	 Ming Han (韩铭)	 China	 2012HANM01	 6150	 Jaitra Chattopadhyay	 India	 2012CHAT01	 6131	 Brandon Giles	 USA	 2013GILE01	 6053	






Spoiler: 3x3




* Name	** Country	** personID	** Single/Average diff	* Vladimir Vinogorov	 Russia	 2013VINO01	 10132	 Jake Kuli	 USA	 2008KULI01	 9544	 Michał Chudzik	 Poland	 2013CHUD01	 8737	 Julian Christian Anderson	 Indonesia	 2011ANDE02	 8316	 Yohei Okada (岡田洋平)	 Japan	 2007OKAD01	 8057	 Kevin Diaz	 USA	 2008DIAZ01	 8037	 Ricardo Manlapig	 USA	 2008MANL03	 7057	 Juan Roberto Moreno García	 Mexico	 2011GARC05	 7046	 Daniel Vallejo Romero	 Mexico	 2010ROME02	 6899	 Veid Chaudhri	 USA	 2011CHAU03	 6726	 Przemysław Kruczek	 Poland	 2013KRUC01	 6661	 John Marco Lim	 Philippines	 2010LIMJ01	 6560	 Andy Mrose	 USA	 2012MROS01	 6528	 Pedro Martí Balsalobre	 Spain	 2013BALS01	 6353	 Lee Cheng Xin	 Singapore	 2013XINL01	 6335	 Eduardo Valdivia Chacon	 Peru	 1982VALD01	 6315	 Shuole Lin (林硕乐)	 China	 2013LINS02	 6275	 Santiago Carillo	 Colombia	 2011CARI01	 6126	 Junyi Fan (范峻逸)	 China	 2013FANJ02	 6052	 Binyamin Peleg	 Israel	 2011PELE01	 6030	






Spoiler: 3x3 with feet




* Name	** Country	** personID	** Single/Average diff	* Aldino Mangawing	 Indonesia	 2010MANG01	 322	 Jon Ander Iturburu	 Spain	 2008ITUR01	 220	 Örjan Johansson	 Sweden	 2006JOHA02	 211	 Myles Brophy	 USA	 2010BROP01	 199	 Rodrigo Gómez Araya	 Chile	 2010ARAY01	 194	 Tommy Holm	 Sweden	 2007HOLM02	 186	 Ralph Malapitan	 Philippines	 2008MALA01	 183	 Daniel Matsukawa Kaczorowsky	 Brazil	 2009ALME01	 181	 Patrick Jason Lim	 Philippines	 2008LIMP01	 181	 Juliana Moreno Oliveira	 Brazil	 2009OLIV03	 180	 Junyuan Huang (黄俊源)	 China	 2012HUAN08	 179	 Austin Thielemier	 USA	 2009THIE03	 178	 Oleksandr Lazorenko (Олександр Лазоренко)	 Ukraine	 2011LAZO01	 175	 Daniel Neumann	 Denmark	 2010NEUM01	 168	 Ardianto Satriawan	 Indonesia	 2009SATR01	 167	 Ernie Pulchny	 USA	 2010PULC01	 167	 Julien Baste	 France	 2011BAST01	 165	 Bruno Laurent	 France	 2012LAUR01	 165	 Yunfa Cao (曹云发)	 China	 2009CAOY01	 165	 Leovigildo Sánchez Casado	 Spain	 2009CASA01	 163	






Spoiler: 3x3 one handed




* Name	** Country	** personID	** Single/Average diff	* Hadrian Josna Putra	 Indonesia	 2009PUTR05	 3334	 Brian Johnson	 USA	 2013JOHN10	 2990	 Rowena Mead	 United Kingdom	 2012MEAD02	 2633	 Lemuel Neil Noveno	 Philippines	 2012NOVE01	 2628	 Joseph Liao	 USA	 2004LIAO01	 2541	 Zibo Wang (王子搏)	 China	 2009WANG42	 2266	 Jeong Joo-Young	 Korea	 2006JOOY01	 2238	 Barnabé Da Cruz	 France	 2010CRUZ02	 2166	 Charlie Cooper	 United Kingdom	 2007COOP01	 2137	 Kobe Balin	 USA	 2012BALI01	 2105	 Cory Thigpen	 USA	 2011THIG01	 2020	 Zainal Arifin	 Indonesia	 2011ARIF03	 2008	 Haifei Tian (田海飞)	 China	 2012TIAN02	 2004	 Brennan Arnold	 USA	 2012ARNO02	 1958	 Tyson Mao (毛台勝)	 USA	 2004MAOT02	 1930	 Mohammad Arya Bima	 Indonesia	 2012BIMA01	 1913	 José Pablo Márquez	 Chile	 2010MARQ03	 1892	 Conn Talbot	 United Kingdom	 2012TALB01	 1873	 Jonatan Kłosko	 Poland	 2013KOSK01	 1859	 Kang Ma (马康)	 China	 2010MAKA01	 1838	






Spoiler: 4x4




* Name	** Country	** personID	** Single/Average diff	* Bartosz Sekulski	 Poland	 2013SEKU01	 2891	 Abhinit Lall	 India	 2008LALL01	 2447	 Tamás Iványi	 Hungary	 2005IVAN01	 2435	 Amish Thakkar	 India	 2010THAK01	 2434	 Derek Ouyang	 USA	 2004OUYA01	 2432	 Arsenijs Ladusans	 Latvia	 2012LADU01	 2431	 András Sövény	 Hungary	 2005SOVE01	 2429	 Dibya Ranjan Sahoo	 India	 2011SAHO01	 2423	 Jason Boniello	 USA	 2008BONI01	 2420	 Jari Paavilainen	 Finland	 2012PAAV01	 2408	 Liene Hermane	 Latvia	 2013HERM03	 2408	 Luoyu Zhang (张洛瑜)	 China	 2012ZHAN16	 2407	 Zachary Geiger	 USA	 2008GEIG01	 2397	 Hariprasad Chakkalaparambil	 India	 2012CHAK01	 2389	 Yohan Pinna Duarte	 Brazil	 2009DUAR01	 2383	 Rahul Surya	 India	 2008SURY01	 2374	 Nathaniel Pautzke	 USA	 2008PAUT01	 2371	 Seth Lyons	 USA	 2006LYON01	 2370	 Richard Scibetti	 USA	 2005SCIB01	 2364	 Saarthi Bhatia	 India	 2009BHAT02	 2357	






Spoiler: 5x5




* Name	** Country	** personID	** Single/Average diff	* Jonatas Blendo dos Santos Laet	 Brazil	 2013LAET01	 1682	 Yin Jia Qiu	 China	 2004JIAQ01	 1659	 Lucas Brynte	 Sweden	 2005BRYN01	 1651	 Dalcio Rezende Falcão Filho	 Brazil	 2010FILH01	 1638	 Jialin Liu (刘佳琳)	 China	 2008LIUJ01	 1623	 Mohit Singh	 India	 2010SING05	 1618	 Hoang Hai Huynh	 Vietnam	 2010HUYN03	 1610	 Jacob Overgaard Andersen	 Denmark	 2009ANDE06	 1600	 Betty Tregay	 USA	 2003TREG01	 1595	 Sebastian Krueger	 New Zealand	 2009KRUE01	 1593	 Yiheng Liang (梁译衡)	 China	 2013LIAN01	 1589	 Amiel Buenaventura Jr.	 Philippines	 2008BUEN01	 1579	 Onni Lampi	 Finland	 2010LAMP01	 1578	 Petri Vanhala	 Finland	 2005VANH02	 1578	 Atis Hermanis	 Latvia	 2013HERM01	 1577	 Kenichiro Tanaka (田中健一郎)	 Japan	 2010TANA04	 1570	 Lennart Jensen	 Denmark	 2009JENS03	 1564	 Nicolas Combaret	 France	 2008COMB02	 1562	 Timothy Zhu	 USA	 2005ZHUT01	 1559	 Johannes Antonius Van Hezewyk Contreras	 Mexico	 2013CONT02	 1551	






Spoiler: 6x6




* Name	** Country	** personID	** Single/Average diff	* Patrick Garcin	 France	 2008GARC05	 456	 Reiko Teepere	 Estonia	 2009TEEP01	 448	 Michał Pawlak	 Poland	 2008PAWL03	 439	 Artur Miazga	 Poland	 2010MIAZ02	 436	 Tomas Eriksson	 Sweden	 2010ERIK01	 436	 Dick van Zalinge	 Netherlands	 2009ZALI01	 429	 Alisson Carvalho da Silva	 Brazil	 2013SILV29	 417	 Janis Hermanis	 Latvia	 2013HERM02	 415	 Akshay Rao	 India	 2010RAOA01	 415	 Viktor Elinder	 Sweden	 2009ELIN01	 407	 José Pablo Márquez	 Chile	 2010MARQ03	 405	 Per Kristen Fredlund	 Norway	 2004FRED02	 403	 Tommy Gustavsson	 Sweden	 2005GUST02	 399	 Tomas Kristiansson	 Sweden	 2007KRIS01	 398	 Shuo Wang (王硕)	 China	 2010WANG29	 397	 Bhanu Savan Kodam	 India	 2011SAVA03	 391	 Sang-Jun Moon (문상준)	 Korea	 2011SANG02	 387	 Greg Shishman	 USA	 2012SHIS03	 387	 Erik Paico Robles	 Peru	 2012ROBL01	 380	 Kåre Krig	 Sweden	 2004KRIG02	 377	






Spoiler: 7x7




* Name	** Country	** personID	** Single/Average diff	* Josef Håkanson	 Sweden	 2011HAKA01	 490	 Maciej Ligenza	 Poland	 2009LIGE01	 475	 Tommy Gustavsson	 Sweden	 2005GUST02	 473	 Hippolyte Moreau	 France	 2008MORE02	 468	 Yiliang Lu (路义亮)	 China	 2008LUYI01	 446	 Benas Jacikas	 Lithuania	 2013JACI01	 444	 Pablo Ruiz Campos	 Mexico	 2008CAMP01	 440	 Janis Hermanis	 Latvia	 2013HERM02	 434	 Sang-Jun Moon (문상준)	 Korea	 2011SANG02	 429	 Tommy Holm	 Sweden	 2007HOLM02	 424	 Denys Zhytnyk (Денис Житник)	 Ukraine	 2011ZHYT01	 417	 Michał Robaczyk	 Poland	 2006ROBA01	 412	 Felipe Andres Rojas Garces	 Chile	 2009GARC02	 410	 Russell Angelo Fernandez	 Philippines	 2008FERN03	 402	 Ton Dennenbroek	 Netherlands	 2003DENN01	 401	 Xu Zhao (赵旭)	 China	 2009ZHAO05	 389	 Denys Haidaichuk	 Ukraine	 2011HAID01	 380	 Boriss Benzerruki	 Latvia	 2011BENZ01	 373	 Illia Zhadan (Ілля Жадан)	 Ukraine	 2012ZHAD01	 372	 Leif Göransson	 Finland	 2009GORA01	 371	






Spoiler: Clock




* Name	** Country	** personID	** Single/Average diff	* Krzysztof Kacprzak	 Poland	 2005KACP01	 568	 Ivan Koval	 Russia	 2010KOVA02	 434	 Haowei Fan (樊浩玮)	 China	 2009FANH01	 408	 Jonathan Hamstad	 Norway	 2011HAMS01	 405	 João Guilherme Barejan Maiale	 Brazil	 2012MAIA01	 379	 Patryk Szewczyk	 Poland	 2012SZEW01	 376	 Timothy Ng	 Australia	 2010NGTI01	 373	 Hadley Sheffield	 USA	 2008SHEF01	 354	 Dennis van Enckevort	 Poland	 2011ENCK01	 349	 Jonathan Papa	 Philippines	 2007PAPA01	 343	 Yiliang Lu (路义亮)	 China	 2008LUYI01	 332	 Karl Baillehaiche	 France	 2008BAIL01	 330	 Xie Xie (谢泻)	 China	 2009XIEX01	 329	 Eivind Fonn	 Norway	 2004FONN01	 322	 Kai-Hsiang Chang (張凱翔)	 Taiwan	 2008CHAN10	 317	 Niloufar Farajpour (نیلوفر فرجپور)	 Iran	 2011FARA01	 313	 Shufan Wang (王澍凡)	 China	 2007SHUF01	 311	 Dongyun Yin (殷冬昀)	 China	 2012YIND01	 310	 Thibaut Kirchner	 France	 2008KIRC01	 310	 Annie Rosen	 USA	 2008ROSE01	 309	






Spoiler: Megaminx




* Name	** Country	** personID	** Single/Average diff	* Sam Gray	 USA	 2013GRAY01	 979	 Lalei Yu (余拉雷)	 China	 2008YULA01	 974	 Pablo Cristian Duarte de Sousa	 Brazil	 2012SOUS01	 959	 Lester Santos	 Philippines	 2007SANT01	 951	 Fabian Orlando Vargas Arias	 Colombia	 2011ARIA01	 923	 Miks Vaišļa	 Latvia	 2012VAIA01	 916	 Kārlis Iskrovs	 Latvia	 2011ISKR01	 908	 Cæcilie Just Rønning	 Denmark	 2012RONN01	 883	 Lee Gun-Woo	 Korea	 2007GUNW01	 883	 Callum Moseley	 Canada	 2007MOSE01	 880	 Manuel Laroze Lineros	 Chile	 2010LINE02	 877	 Yucheng Lu (陆宇澄)	 China	 2008LUYU01	 859	 Yiwei Zhang (张一伟)	 China	 2007YIWE03	 856	 Olivier Polspoel	 Belgium	 2007POLS01	 846	 Arturo Antonio Flores Reyes	 Peru	 2011REYE02	 836	 Pranav Manerikar	 India	 2010MANE01	 833	 Santiago Alvarado	 Colombia	 2011ALVA02	 832	 David Bergling	 Sweden	 2007BERG01	 830	 Adam Wills	 United Kingdom	 2008WILL03	 827	 Sebastian Paaske Tørholm	 Denmark	 2013TORH01	 824	






Spoiler: Pyraminx




* Name	** Country	** personID	** Single/Average diff	* Trinidad Salas Bolados	 Chile	 2011BOLA02	 4236	 Ashkan Safi (اشکان صافی)	 Iran	 2011SAFI01	 4146	 Ahmet Güzel	 Turkey	 2013GZEL01	 3738	 Naman Shanishchara	 Canada	 2010SHAN01	 3393	 Rodrigo Romero González	 Mexico	 2012GONZ08	 3329	 Juan Camilo Velandia	 Colombia	 2012VELA01	 3237	 Abdullah Talayhan	 Turkey	 2011TALA01	 3227	 Hiroo Saito (斉藤広大)	 Japan	 2010SAIT02	 3201	 Mateusz Zębala	 Poland	 2012ZEBA01	 3132	 Andres Felipe Romero	 Colombia	 2012ROME01	 3093	 Aocheng Zhao (赵奥成)	 China	 2011ZHAO03	 3082	 James Barber Wilson	 Australia	 2010WILS01	 3012	 Davaasambuu Chadraabal	 Mongolia	 2012DAVA01	 2994	 Nicholas Girdis	 USA	 2010GIRD01	 2972	 Robert Sanders	 USA	 2012SAND02	 2942	 Muhammad Maulidinnur	 Indonesia	 2012MAUL01	 2921	 Muhammad Sofyan Atsauri	 Indonesia	 2011ATSA01	 2914	 Gabriele Cappelletti	 Italy	 2012CAPP01	 2896	 Adam Babkiewicz	 Poland	 2009BABK01	 2894	 Nick Cafolla	 USA	 2010CAFO01	 2883	






Spoiler: Square-1




* Name	** Country	** personID	** Single/Average diff	* Magnus Galsgård Petersen	 Denmark	 2011PETE02	 784	 Uku Kruusamägi	 Estonia	 2009KRUU01	 719	 Arnaud van Galen	 Netherlands	 2006GALE01	 686	 Zoé de Moffarts	 Belgium	 2010MOFF02	 656	 Clément Gallet	 France	 2004GALL02	 643	 Yongtao Sun (孙永涛)	 China	 2013SUNY02	 565	 Henry Merker	 USA	 2008MERK01	 556	 Nikolay Evdokimov	 Russia	 2010EVDO01	 543	 Sinpei Araki (荒木慎平)	 Japan	 2006ARAK01	 517	 Kesava Kirupa	 India	 2011KIRU01	 471	 Henrik Olsson	 Sweden	 2009OLSS01	 451	 Jiarui Cao (曹家睿)	 China	 2009CAOJ02	 442	 Song Won Keun (송원근)	 Korea	 2013KEUN01	 426	 Tristan Wright	 USA	 2006WRIG01	 424	 James Maupin	 USA	 2009MAUP01	 420	 Erwan Kohler	 Switzerland	 2010KOHL02	 409	 Tim Wong	 USA	 2007WONG02	 408	 Rodrigo Guillherme de Campos	 Brazil	 2011CAMP02	 405	 Owen Lennon	 USA	 2010LENN01	 404	 Rodrigo Ybarra de Oliveira Ribeiro	 Brazil	 2007RIBE01	 403


----------



## cubizh (Oct 23, 2013)

Spoiler: Number of completed event averages by competitors



How to read: 
There are 10216 competitors that completed an average for 1 event only; 119 completed all 12 possible averages


----------



## cubizh (Oct 23, 2013)

Spoiler: Competitors with same single/average rankings




* Name	** Country	** personID	** # of events	* Alice Tchang	 France	 2011TCHA01	 2	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Australia	 2009ZEMD01	 2	 Kevin Hays	 USA	 2009HAYS01	 2	 Mats Valk	 Netherlands	 2007VALK01	 2	 Daniel Sheppard	 United Kingdom	 2009SHEP01	 2	 Wojciech Szatanowski	 Poland	 2011SZAT01	 2	 Shinichiro Sato (佐藤真一郎)	 Japan	 2009SATO02	 2	 Neil Wu	 Canada	 2008WUNE01	 2	 Syuhei Omura (大村周平)	 Japan	 2007OMUR01	 1	 Richard Jay S. Apagar	 Philippines	 2010APAG01	 1	 Dan Cohen	 USA	 2007COHE01	 1	 Milán Baticz	 Hungary	 2005BATI01	 1	 John Brechon	 USA	 2010BREC01	 1	 Marcin Zalewski	 Poland	 2011ZALE02	 1	 Massimiliano Iovane	 Italy	 2009IOVA01	 1	 Louis Cormier	 Canada	 2010CORM02	 1	 Ximiao Liu (刘曦淼)	 China	 2008LIUX01	 1	 Alexander Lau	 United Kingdom	 2011LAUA01	 1	 Hui Hing Ho (許鑫豪)	 Hong Kong	 2007HOHU01	 1	 Bence Barát	 Hungary	 2008BARA01	 1	 Alfrisa Diva Wandana	 Indonesia	 2010WAND03	 1	 Morten Arborg	 Norway	 2010ARBO01	 1	 Mitsuki Gunji (郡司光貴)	 Japan	 2006GUNJ01	 1	 Breandan Vallance	 United Kingdom	 2007VALL01	 1	 Dmitry Zvyagintsev	 Russia	 2011ZVYA01	 1	 Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทย์โยธิน)	 Thailand	 2009KONV01	 1	 Maarten Smit	 Netherlands	 2008SMIT04	 1	 Yi Yang (杨毅)	 China	 2009YANG10	 1	 Ju-Seung Baek (백주승)	 Korea	 2011BAEK01	 1	 Ricardo Lutchman	 USA	 2012LUTC01	 1	 Po-Han Chen (陳柏翰)	 Taiwan	 2010CHEN08	 1	 Worapat Charoensuk (วรปรัชญ์ เจริญสุข)	 Thailand	 2010CHAR01	 1	 Shengcheng Chang (昌盛成)	 China	 2011CHAN08	 1	 Sei Sugama (洲鎌星)	 Japan	 2010SUGA01	 1	 Bastien Hézard	 France	 2011HEZA01	 1	 Gunnar Krig	 Sweden	 2004KRIG01	 1	 Jiawen Wu (吴嘉文)	 China	 2010WUJI01	 1	 Kim Jokinen	 Finland	 2013JOKI01	 1	 Michał Halczuk	 Poland	 2006HALC01	 1	 Kai Su (苏锴)	 China	 2013SUKA01	 1	 Nick Pappas	 Australia	 2010PAPP01	 1	 Oscar Roth Andersen	 Denmark	 2008ANDE02	 1	 Yu Sajima (佐島優)	 Japan	 2008SAJI01	 1	 Akshay Ram	 India	 2011RAMA13	 1	 Tomasz Kiedrowicz	 Poland	 2006KIED01	 1	 Trevor Petersen	 USA	 2011PETE04	 1	 Nguyễn Ngọc Thịnh	 Vietnam	 2010NGUY33	 1	 Shauly Ramin	 Germany	 2010RAMI01	 1	 Léo Grelier	 France	 2008GREL01	 1	 Bence Irsik	 Hungary	 2009IRSI01	 1	 Randu Iván Hernandez Vera	 Mexico	 2012VERA01	 1	 Kailong Li (李开隆)	 China	 2008LIKA01	 1	 Ninad Sohoni	 India	 2010SOHO01	 1	 Daniel Gloppestad Bajer	 Norway	 2009GLOP01	 1	 Fubo Wang (王富博)	 China	 2007FUBO01	 1	 Howard Wong Jun Yen (黄俊仁)	 Malaysia	 2009JUNY01	 1	 Ji Forbes	 Australia	 2012FORB01	 1	 Joris Mühlsteff	 Netherlands	 2008MHLS01	 1	 Nobuaki Suga (菅信昭)	 Japan	 2007SUGA01	 1	 Sébastien Auroux	 Germany	 2008AURO01	 1	 Yan-Hung Lai (賴彥宏)	 Taiwan	 2009LAIY01	 1	 Linus Fresz	 Germany	 2011FRES01	 1	 Thomas Müller	 Germany	 2010MLLE02	 1	 Bingliang Li (李炳良)	 China	 2008LIBI01	 1	 Nick Rech	 USA	 2011RECH01	 1	 Jonathan Leistner	 Germany	 2009LEIS01	 1	 Daniel Gracia Ortiz	 Spain	 2009ORTI01	 1	 Jhon Edinson Arias Parra	 Colombia	 2011PARR02	 1	 Nader Youssef	 Australia	 2013YOUS01	 1	 Ken Lin (練柏健)	 Hong Kong	 2009LINK01	 1	 Hippolyte Moreau	 France	 2008MORE02	 1	 Callum Hales-Jepp	 United Kingdom	 2012HALE01	 1	 Shonathon Collins	 USA	 2011COLL02	 1	 Lin Chen (陈霖)	 China	 2010CHEN20	 1	 Lang Yuan (袁朗)	 China	 2011YUAN05	 1	 Lorenzo Vigani Poli	 Italy	 2007POLI01	 1	 Shunsuke Okuyama (奥山駿介)	 Japan	 2012OKUY01	 1	 Yi Seung-Woo (이승우)	 Korea	 2007SEUN04	 1	 Jorge Alberto Zúñiga Hernández	 Mexico	 2008HERN04	 1	 Myles Casanas	 USA	 2009CASA02	 1	 Ronan Felipe Jorge	 Brazil	 2009JORG02	 1	 Ivan Makachev	 Russia	 2009MAKA01	 1	 Yueh-Lin Tsai (蔡岳霖)	 Taiwan	 2007TSAI01	 1	 Andrew Nelson	 USA	 2007NELS01	 1	 Lukas Vaitkevičius	 Lithuania	 2011VAIT01	 1	 Tim Habermaas	 Germany	 2007HABE01	 1	 Renaldo Sanjaya	 Indonesia	 2011SANJ01	 1	 Dennis Nilsson	 Sweden	 2004NILS01	 1	 Charles Wihardjo	 Indonesia	 2009WIHA01	 1	 Xiaodong Sun (孙晓东)	 China	 2011SUNX02	 1	 Alvin Febrianth	 Indonesia	 2011FEBR01	 1	 Paolo Jose Panganiban	 Philippines	 2008PANG01	 1	 Kai Liu (刘恺)	 China	 2009LIUK01	 1	 Ge Song (宋鸽)	 China	 2008SONG01	 1	 Ruzhen Ye (叶儒臻)	 China	 2009YERU01	 1	 Attila Homok	 Hungary	 2008HOMO01	 1	 Tanto Prabowo	 Indonesia	 2010PRAB02	 1	 Emric Månsson	 Sweden	 2012MANS02	 1	 Dedi Hariyadi	 Indonesia	 2010HARI02	 1	 Kevin Westermann	 Canada	 2007WEST02	 1	 Fernando Sandoval	 Chile	 2012SAND03	 1	 Jemco Casquejo	 Philippines	 2008CASQ01	 1	 Johannes Rase	 Germany	 2012RASE01	 1	 Rahul Kadukar	 India	 2009KADU01	 1	 Daniel Moreno Valero	 Spain	 2013VALE01	 1	 Arsenijs Ladusans	 Latvia	 2012LADU01	 1	 Bradley Vrooman	 USA	 2009VROO01	 1	 Timothy Zandelin	 Sweden	 2009ZAND01	 1	 Tommy Gustavsson	 Sweden	 2005GUST02	 1	



The previous table made me look into Alice's profile and I think everyone should see it, since its current state is really worthy of the odd WCA thread:


----------



## Renslay (Oct 23, 2013)

cubizh said:


> Spoiler: Number of completed event averages by competitors
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What about the same excluded 3x3 TH.


----------



## TDM (Oct 23, 2013)

cubizh said:


> The previous table made me look into Alice's profile and I think everyone should see it, since its current state is really worthy of the odd WCA thread:


Those pyra results are so close.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 23, 2013)

TDM said:


> Those pyra results are so close.



Let's look at "close" then.
For both feet and megaminx, Tomasz Kiełbasa is place 220 for single and place 221 for for average. And megaminx comes right after feet in WCA event order. Also, 451 single 447 average for 5x5x5.

And surprisingly, three events is already max even when looking for average rank within one percent of single rank:



Spoiler: number of close single and average ranks




*name**personId**close**events**ranksum*Alice Tchang2011TCHA013222,333,pyram69408David Cohen2007COHE023clock,333,22249513Johannes Rase2012RASE013444,minx,333oh12061Johannes Ridefelt2010RIDE013sq1,minx,44410988Erick Chandra2011CHAN033minx,444,5557462Conor Cronin2013CRON013666,222,7776474Worapat Charoensuk (วรปรัชญ์ เจริญสุข)2010CHAR013666,minx,3333390Lucas Etter2011ETTE013clock,777,pyram2437Tomasz Kiełbasa2009KIEL013555,333ft,minx1780Daniel Sheppard2009SHEP013clock,666,444439Kevin Hays2009HAYS013555,minx,666281Bende Mór Selmeczi2009SELM012222,33362039Muhammad Fadly Abriansyah Rachman2011RACH042222,33358997Carlos Gadea2008GADE012333,22258031Marcus Svensson2008SVEN012333,22257979Adrian Jørum2011JORU012333,22257976Jesus Zamora2011ZAMO012333,22253232Sándor Szabó2010SZAB032333,22249304Danylo Boiev (Данило Боєв)2012BOIE012222,33347466Novianto Pambudi2012PAMB012pyram,33347364Mack Merlin2009MERL012pyram,33346640Geron Brush2011BRUS022222,33346132Icon Jen Chua2008CHUA012222,33343815Ovidiu Constantin2012CONS012pyram,33342329Henri Matinniemi2011MATI012333,22240385Emmett Jesrani2013JESR012222,33338083Rebecca Moreira do Vale2011VALE022pyram,33337429Hiroto Ono (大野浩人)2006ONOH012222,33333030Christian Urrutia Elliott2012ELLI032333,22232705Michel Cosilión Carillo2013CARI012222,pyram32457Ben Winkeler2008WINK012pyram,22231893Vladimir Aldo Dueñas Ramal2011RAMA062333,pyram31734Arnau Dominguez Zoroa2011DOMI022pyram,33329859Phillip Wong2009WONG042222,33328562Grayson Tucker2013TUCK022333,pyram27518Yuxin Wang (王宇欣)2009WANG622333oh,33324801Wenting Ni (倪雯婷)2011NIWE012333oh,33324762Fariq Ismeth2009ISME012333,333oh24480Ruben Vit2011VITR012333oh,22224471Sébastien Tarquin2012TARQ012pyram,33324380Amr Ramadan2009RAMA032333oh,33324204Tamás Kucsera2008KUCS012444,33324134Ashley Antony2011ANTO032pyram,22223614Jessica Fridrich1982FRID012333,33323460Arnav Bhatia2013BHAT022333,pyram21698Yuki Matsuba (松葉裕希)2012MATS032pyram,333oh20802Abhay Agarwal2013AGAR012pyram,33320357Jamie Ding2006DING012333,333oh19999Teodor Fodorean2010FODO012pyram,333oh18652Haoheng Zhang (张浩恒)2012ZHAN492444,22217717Irwan Sarbeni2011SARB012sq1,22217696Viacheslav Serdechnyi (В’ячеслав Сердечний)2011SERD012333oh,44416629Percy Agnesens2012AGNE012333oh,44416537Manuel Laroze Lineros2010LINE022333oh,pyram16496Victor Țuțuianu2012EUEU012333oh,22216141Farul Ivan2010IVAN012444,33316098Ganesh Nadarajan2008NADA012444,333oh15548Alex Nadaraya2012NADA012pyram,pyram13416Diego Cornejo2010CORN022444,333oh13391Luojin Xu2009XULU012222,22213212Cho Min-Gi2011MING022222,33312758Reiner Thomsen2005THOM012333oh,55512595Tahsin Majumder2012MAJU012333oh,pyram12482Jan Smarschevski2009SMAR012minx,pyram11611John Doeden2012DOED012333,pyram11172Yang Chen (陈扬)2012CHEN212333oh,33311133Aatu Tuomisto2013TUOM012333,333oh11094Akira Kurata (倉田旦)2007KURA012333oh,55510786Corey Snyder2012SNYD012pyram,clock10670Allen Viljoen2011VILI012444,55510372Branko Kobal2009KOBA032333oh,22210310Wuqiong Fan2008FANW012444,333oh10214Weiwei Sun (孙巍巍)2009SUNW012555,2229508Ville Kilpeläinen2012KILP012222,333oh9252Mykyta Monokov (Микита Моноков)2012MONO012333,333oh9024Leonardo Lopez2012LOPE042pyram,clock8888Tenyson Couto dos Reis2010REIS012444,5557923Tarik Rennan Assef Ayoub2013RENN012minx,333oh7637Leovigildo Sánchez Casado2009CASA012333oh,pyram7516Lorenzo Corradin2009CORR022555,4447418Kim Sung Ho2013HOKI012clock,4447264Aidar Akmaev2010AKMA012pyram,333oh6997Leo Högh2012HAGH012555,333oh6901Han Wu (吳翰)2008WUHA012555,4446586Andrew Nelson2007NELS012333oh,minx6241Nicolas Mathieu2011MATH012sq1,4445735Mufan Lü (吕慕凡)2010LMUF012777,pyram5609Jiyanglin Li (李继杨霖)2010LIJI022minx,333oh5508Ivan Makachev2009MAKA012minx,sq15209Mohamad Azraei2009AZRA012666,pyram5199Robin Deun2009DEUN012333oh,5554817Hideki Niina (新名秀樹)2008NIIN012666,333oh4770Christopher Cabrera2013CABR012555,minx4618Lukas Vaitkevičius2011VAIT012666,333oh4273Oksana Tyvodar2012TYVO012333ft,pyram4085Carlo Nicolai Abana2008ABAN012444,6664051Hengsheng Dai (戴恒盛)2011DAIH012444,6663554Ihor Bilchenko (Ігор Більченко)2011BILC012sq1,6663256Rasyadan Muhammad2010MUHA012333oh,5552953Lucas Wesche2012WESC012666,3332893



Spoiler: SQL code



SELECT name, personId, count(*) close, group_concat(eventId) events, sum(sr+ar) ranksum
FROM
(
SELECT s.personId, s.eventId, s.worldRank sr, a.worldRank ar
FROM
(SELECT personId, eventId, worldRank FROM rankssingle) s,
(SELECT personId, eventId, worldRank FROM ranksaverage) a
WHERE s.personId = a.personId AND s.eventId = a.eventId
AND a.worldRank >= 0.99 * s.worldRank AND a.worldRank <= 1.01 * s.worldRank
) tmp, Persons
WHERE tmp.personId = Persons.id
GROUP BY personId
ORDER BY close desc, ranksum desc
LIMIT 100


----------



## cubizh (Oct 23, 2013)

Renslay said:


> What about the same excluded 3x3 TH.





Spoiler


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 24, 2013)

What day in the past had the most comps going on that same day?


----------



## cubizh (Oct 25, 2013)

Spoiler: WCA Profile Changes






Spoiler: Countries of Origin and Destination




* Origin	** Destination	* Belize	 USA	 Canada	 China	 Canada	 Sri Lanka	 Canada	 USA	 China	 USA	 China	 Italy	 Colombia	 Italy	 Czech Republic	 USA	 Hungary	 Germany	 India	 USA	 Iran	 USA	 Macedonia	 Norway	 Poland	 Netherlands	 Poland	 Germany	 Russia	 Greece	 Thailand	 France	 USA	 China	 USA	 Nigeria	



 


Spoiler: Number of Name Changes



15


----------



## cubizh (Oct 25, 2013)

Spoiler: WCA Competitors sorted by most finals/combined finals won




* person Name	** 222	** 333	** 444	** 555	** 666	** 777	** 333 bf	** 333 fm	** 333 ft	** 333 mbf	** 333 mbo	** 333 oh	** 444 bf	** 555 bf	** clock	** magic	** minx	** mmagic	** pyra	** sq1	** SUM	* Erik Akkersdijk	 31	 42	 55	 71	 26	 26	 9	 20	 15	 1	 0	 23	 1	 0	 3	 8	 42	 7	 17	 3	 400	 Dan Cohen	 11	 17	 39	 47	 17	 12	 6	 2	 0	 0	 1	 16	 2	 2	 9	 2	 2	 13	 11	 16	 225	 Bence Barát	 24	 3	 12	 24	 34	 37	 9	 6	 1	 3	 0	 3	 2	 4	 1	 2	 17	 13	 5	 23	 223	 Rowe Hessler	 34	 37	 27	 13	 0	 0	 18	 1	 0	 2	 4	 32	 1	 1	 0	 2	 3	 0	 1	 1	 177	 Henrik Buus Aagaard	 22	 11	 1	 2	 1	 0	 15	 2	 17	 7	 2	 13	 11	 3	 7	 19	 4	 20	 0	 6	 163	 Feliks Zemdegs	 15	 18	 18	 16	 11	 8	 6	 3	 0	 5	 0	 18	 4	 2	 1	 0	 5	 0	 9	 4	 143	 Milán Baticz	 17	 13	 21	 8	 2	 3	 13	 8	 0	 1	 2	 21	 0	 1	 2	 6	 4	 15	 2	 3	 142	 Yu Nakajima (中島悠)	 14	 27	 17	 29	 13	 12	 0	 2	 2	 0	 0	 2	 0	 0	 0	 1	 8	 0	 1	 4	 132	 Timothy Sun	 18	 8	 12	 11	 0	 1	 8	 2	 6	 2	 1	 3	 4	 8	 2	 11	 2	 4	 3	 5	 111	 Pedro Santos Guimarães	 4	 7	 7	 6	 3	 1	 13	 0	 0	 7	 2	 7	 12	 0	 10	 0	 10	 0	 11	 7	 107	 Mats Valk	 13	 26	 19	 12	 4	 1	 0	 2	 0	 0	 0	 16	 0	 0	 0	 2	 0	 0	 0	 10	 105	 François Courtès	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 26	 6	 2	 13	 0	 0	 19	 22	 0	 0	 2	 0	 0	 13	 104	 Sébastien Auroux	 7	 0	 1	 1	 1	 2	 5	 39	 1	 9	 0	 1	 8	 5	 4	 2	 0	 1	 13	 1	 101	 Clément Gallet	 0	 0	 3	 6	 1	 0	 20	 24	 0	 10	 4	 1	 7	 1	 4	 1	 0	 15	 0	 0	 97	 Michał Halczuk	 0	 0	 17	 27	 23	 24	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	 1	 0	 4	 97	 John Brechon	 4	 4	 16	 16	 6	 6	 3	 0	 0	 2	 0	 11	 1	 0	 1	 1	 6	 1	 11	 8	 97	 Takao Hashimoto (橋本貴夫)	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 21	 3	 10	 0	 61	 95	 Simon Westlund	 7	 4	 9	 8	 6	 7	 3	 5	 1	 1	 0	 1	 0	 2	 5	 3	 22	 1	 7	 1	 93	 Daniel Sheppard	 6	 1	 2	 1	 1	 2	 7	 11	 6	 7	 0	 1	 7	 6	 17	 1	 2	 1	 4	 2	 85	 Anssi Vanhala	 7	 19	 5	 3	 0	 0	 2	 3	 18	 0	 0	 17	 0	 0	 5	 0	 3	 0	 1	 0	 83	 Gabriel Dechichi Barbar	 14	 16	 14	 13	 0	 0	 2	 1	 0	 1	 0	 17	 0	 0	 0	 0	 2	 0	 0	 0	 80	 Gunnar Krig	 9	 11	 11	 5	 0	 0	 1	 7	 1	 3	 0	 18	 0	 0	 3	 2	 4	 0	 3	 1	 79	 Bernett Orlando	 8	 14	 13	 9	 0	 1	 5	 1	 1	 7	 1	 7	 2	 1	 0	 0	 2	 0	 2	 5	 79	 Rafael Werneck Cinoto	 5	 1	 2	 0	 0	 0	 7	 4	 32	 3	 0	 4	 5	 0	 1	 2	 5	 2	 3	 2	 78	 Kanneti Sae Han (คันธ์เนตี แซ่ห่าน)	 1	 25	 0	 16	 1	 1	 0	 3  0	 0	 0	 22	 0	 0	 0	 0	 3	 0	 6	 0	 78	 Tim Reynolds	 2	 2	 0	 2	 0	 0	 5	 8	 0	 1	 1	 0	 7	 5	 11	 15	 2	 10	 6	 0	 77	 Robert Yau	 3	 5	 15	 7	 8	 7	 0	 3	 0	 0	 0	 7	 0	 0	 0	 1	 7	 1	 1	 4	 69	 Anthony Searle	 21	 18	 1	 0	 0	 0	 5	 0	 0	 4	 0	 14	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 3	 0	 67	 István Kocza	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 3	 1	 0	 15	 5	 0	 17	 23	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 2	 66	 Oscar Roth Andersen	 3	 5	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 19	 0	 34	 2	 65	 Cornelius Dieckmann	 11	 14	 5	 5	 2	 2	 8	 2	 0	 1	 0	 9	 0	 0	 0	 5	 0	 0	 0	 0	 64	 Chester Lian	 0	 6	 3	 1	 0	 0	 22	 0	 0	 5	 0	 8	 10	 8	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 63	 Edward Lin	 20	 8	 15	 6	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 3	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 8	 0	 60	 Michał Pleskowicz	 17	 14	 2	 2	 0	 0	 0	 3	 0	 0	 0	 18	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 2	 59	 Yohei Oka (岡要平)	 0	 7	 4	 4	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 7	 0	 0	 34	 0	 56	 Mike Hughey	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 8	 1	 2	 3	 1	 0	 11	 14	 4	 0	 0	 9	 0	 2	 55	 Fabrizio Cirnigliaro	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 9	 0	 0	 23	 0	 0	 12	 11	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 55	 Carlos Méndez García-Barroso	 14	 10	 5	 2	 0	 0	 1	 0	 1	 3	 0	 7	 0	 0	 3	 0	 1	 2	 4	 2	 55	 Edouard Chambon	 18	 17	 3	 0	 0	 0	 3	 1	 0	 0	 0	 7	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 2	 3	 54	 Olivér Perge	 1	 1	 0	 1	 0	 0	 8	 3	 0	 5	 2	 0	 2	 1	 18	 10	 0	 2	 0	 0	 54	 Philippe Virouleau	 14	 0	 8	 11	 5	 3	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	 9	 0	 0	 2	 54	 José Leonardo Chaparro Prieto	 9	 8	 3	 1	 2	 1	 6	 1	 1	 1	 0	 7	 0	 0	 0	 0	 10	 1	 1	 2	 54	 Ting Sheng Bao Yang	 2	 3	 4	 2	 2	 4	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 4	 9	 1	 12	 7	 2	 53	 Vincent Hartanto Utomo	 11	 9	 10	 6	 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	 1	 0	 7	 0	 2	 2	 0	 2	 0	 2	 0	 53	 Marcell Endrey	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 15	 1	 0	 13	 1	 0	 13	 8	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 51	 Lars Vandenbergh	 2	 4	 8	 5	 0	 0	 0	 3	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 2	 0	 0	 2	 2	 22	 50	 Dan Dzoan	 3	 11	 10	 1	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 18	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 4	 0	 1	 49	 Bob Burton	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 3	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 4	 19	 0	 21	 0	 0	 48	 Breandan Vallance	 0	 17	 7	 14	 5	 2	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 3	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 48	 Piotr Michał Padlewski	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 3	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 5	 0	 10	 0	 28	 48	 Christopher Olson	 19	 7	 2	 0	 0	 0	 7	 1	 0	 0	 0	 8	 0	 0	 0	 3	 1	 0	 0	 0	 48	 Hippolyte Moreau	 0	 2	 0	 0	 0	 0	 6	 1	 7	 4	 0	 2	 1	 0	 4	 1	 12	 0	 6	 0	 46	 Giovanni Contardi	 0	 11	 14	 8	 0	 1	 1	 1	 0	 0	 0	 7	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	 2	 0	 46	 Marcin Zalewski	 0	 3	 2	 1	 0	 1	 11	 0	 2	 4	 0	 2	 9	 10	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 46	 Leyan Lo	 3	 10	 4	 0	 0	 0	 25	 0	 0	 0	 0	 3	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 45	 Yuxuan Wang (王宇轩)	 10	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 3	 12	 0	 9	 9	 0	 45	 Jan Bentlage	 3	 0	 0	 1	 3	 5	 0	 3	 5	 2	 0	 0	 1	 7	 0	 2	 3	 0	 3	 7	 45	 Tomasz Żołnowski	 0	 31	 3	 7	 0	 0	 1	 1	 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 44	 Fubo Wang (王富博)	 2	 2	 5	 9	 4	 7	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 12	 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	 2	 0	 0	 44	 Chris Hardwick	 0	 0	 4	 1	 0	 0	 6	 1	 0	 0	 0	 2	 16	 11	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 42	 Justin Jaffray	 24	 4	 1	 0	 0	 1	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 5	 0	 0	 3	 0	 1	 0	 2	 0	 42	 Morten Arborg	 7	 9	 4	 1	 1	 1	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 13	 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 3	 1	 42	 Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)	 1	 10	 6	 2	 0	 0	 7	 0	 2	 0	 0	 8	 3	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 41	 Mátyás Kuti	 5	 1	 6	 4	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 2	 2	 1	 6	 5	 0	 3	 4	 2	 41	 Ville Seppänen	 3	 4	 2	 2	 0	 0	 13	 1	 0	 2	 0	 0	 9	 4	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	 41	 Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 13	 0	 13	 0	 0	 5	 3	 6	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 41	 Maarten Smit	 3	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 5	 1	 0	 3	 0	 0	 3	 3	 12	 0	 2	 0	 4	 5	 41	 Michael Gottlieb	 3	 1	 13	 13	 1	 1	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 2	 2	 1	 40	 Antoine Piau	 6	 10	 8	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 8	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 7	 40	 Evan Liu	 3	 0	 7	 5	 2	 1	 0	 0	 1	 1	 0	 2	 0	 1	 7	 0	 1	 7	 0	 2	 40	 Haowei Fan (樊浩玮)	 6	 10	 5	 4	 0	 0	 0	 2	 0	 0	 0	 2	 0	 0	 0	 2	 6	 0	 2	 1	 40	 Bhargav Narasimhan	 8	 4	 7	 1	 0	 0	 4	 1	 0	 0	 0	 11	 1	 0	 0	 0	 3	 0	 0	 0	 40	 Piotr Kózka	 3	 2	 9	 8	 0	 0	 2	 3	 0	 0	 0	 2	 1	 0	 0	 0	 2	 0	 7	 0	 39	 Lucas Garron	 2	 2	 2	 3	 0	 0	 15	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 4	 0	 3	 1	 3	 1	 0	 2	 39	 Kai Jiptner	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 15	 0	 0	 8	 0	 0	 8	 6	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 39	 José Garrido	 14	 2	 2	 1	 0	 1	 1	 3	 0	 0	 0	 3	 0	 0	 9	 0	 3	 0	 0	 0	 39	 Kevin Hays	 1	 5	 8	 9	 8	 4	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 3	 1	 0	 0	 0	 39	 Jorge Castillo Matas	 4	 3	 7	 5	 1	 0	 6	 0	 0	 1	 0	 4	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 7	 0	 39	 Ron van Bruchem	 0	 4	 11	 11	 0	 0	 1	 3	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	 7	 0	 38	 Uriel Gayosso Ruiz	 5	 3	 5	 6	 2	 2	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 2	 0	 0	 0	 3	 2	 0	 1	 7	 38	 Kailong Li (李开隆)	 7	 5	 9	 8	 1	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 5	 0	 0	 0	 2	 0	 0	 0	 0	 38	 David Woner	 4	 0	 3	 2	 0	 0	 2	 1	 0	 1	 0	 2	 0	 0	 12	 2	 1	 3	 2	 3	 38	 Louis Cormier	 2	 0	 6	 2	 1	 2	 0	 0	 5	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 2	 2	 7	 2	 7	 0	 38	 Stefan Pochmann	 0	 2	 0	 0	 0	 0	 4	 2	 0	 0	 1	 2	 1	 2	 12	 0	 9	 2	 0	 0	 37	 Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์)	 12	 6	 6	 2	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 4	 0	 0	 0	 3	 0	 1	 2	 0	 37	 Lin Chen (陈霖)	 1	 5	 1	 5	 6	 10	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 8	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 37	 Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทย์โยธิน)	 3	 3	 6	 11	 6	 5	 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 36	 Riadi Arsandi	 1	 1	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 2	 1	 5	 0	 1	 5	 2	 0	 0	 0	 0	 17	 0	 36	 Richard Jay S. Apagar	 5	 10	 6	 6	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 4	 0	 0	 0	 0	 5	 0	 0	 0	 36	 Niko Paavilainen	 0	 1	 7	 9	 5	 7	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 2	 0	 0	 0	 0	 4	 0	 1	 0	 36	 Frank Morris	 4	 2	 10	 13	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 2	 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	 2	 0	 0	 35	 Michael Young	 5	 0	 0	 3	 0	 1	 3	 3	 0	 0	 0	 2	 0	 0	 0	 4	 2	 1	 3	 8	 35	 Piti Pichedpan (ปิติ พิเชษฐพันธ์)	 0	 12	 4	 2	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 17	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 35	 Anton Rostovikov	 1	 2	 2	 1	 0	 0	 16	 1	 0	 3	 0	 0	 4	 3	 0	 0	 1	 0	 1	 0	 35	 Walter Pereira Rodrigues de Souza	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 7	 0	 0	 11	 0	 0	 9	 8	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 35	 Corey Sakowski	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 10	 0	 0	 2	 0	 0	 5	 2	 0	 0	 0	 0	 13	 2	 35	 Jason Baum	 2	 7	 4	 2	 0	 0	 5	 0	 0	 0	 0	 7	 5	 2	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 34	 Syuhei Omura (大村周平)	 8	 2	 7	 6	 4	 3	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 3	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 34	 Paolo Moriello	 1	 13	 8	 5	 1	 1	 0	 2	 0	 0	 0	 3	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 34	 Marcin Jakubowski	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 17	 13	 0	 1	 0	 0	 33	






Spoiler: By Event






Spoiler: 2x2




* personName	** personCountryId	** personId	** 222	* Rowe Hessler	 USA	 2007HESS01	 34	 Erik Akkersdijk	 Netherlands	 2005AKKE01	 31	 Bence Barát	 Hungary	 2008BARA01	 24	 Justin Jaffray	 Canada	 2008JAFF01	 24	 Henrik Buus Aagaard	 Denmark	 2006BUUS01	 22	 Anthony Brooks	 USA	 2008SEAR01	 21	 Edward Lin	 USA	 2008LINE02	 20	 Christopher Olson	 USA	 2009OLSO01	 19	 Timothy Sun	 USA	 2007SUNT01	 18	 Edouard Chambon	 France	 2004CHAM01	 18	



 


Spoiler: 3x3




* personName	** personCountryId	** personId	** 333	* Erik Akkersdijk	 Netherlands	 2005AKKE01	 42	 Rowe Hessler	 USA	 2007HESS01	 37	 Tomasz Żołnowski	 Poland	 2005ZOLN01	 31	 Yu Nakajima (中島悠)	 Japan	 2007NAKA03	 27	 Mats Valk	 Netherlands	 2007VALK01	 26	 Kanneti Sae Han (คันธ์เนตี แซ่ห่าน)	 Thailand	 2008HANK01	 25	 Anssi Vanhala	 Finland	 2005VANH01	 19	 Anthony Brooks	 USA	 2008SEAR01	 18	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Australia	 2009ZEMD01	 18	 Edouard Chambon	 France	 2004CHAM01	 17	 Sergey Ryabko	 Russia	 2009RYAB01	 17	 Edouard Chambon	 France	 2004CHAM01	 17	 Breandan Vallance	 United Kingdom	 2007VALL01	 17	 Harris Chan	 Canada	 2007CHAN07	 17	






Spoiler: 4x4




* personName	** personCountryId	** personId	** 444	* Erik Akkersdijk	 Netherlands	 2005AKKE01	 55	 Dan Cohen	 USA	 2007COHE01	 39	 Rowe Hessler	 USA	 2007HESS01	 27	 Milán Baticz	 Hungary	 2005BATI01	 21	 Mats Valk	 Netherlands	 2007VALK01	 19	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Australia	 2009ZEMD01	 18	 Yu Nakajima (中島悠)	 Japan	 2007NAKA03	 17	 Michał Halczuk	 Poland	 2006HALC01	 17	 John Brechon	 USA	 2010BREC01	 16	 Edward Lin	 USA	 2008LINE02	 15	 Robert Yau	 United Kingdom	 2009YAUR01	 15	



 


Spoiler: 5x5




* personName	** personCountryId	** personId	** 555	* Erik Akkersdijk	 Netherlands	 2005AKKE01	 71	 Dan Cohen	 USA	 2007COHE01	 47	 Yu Nakajima (中島悠)	 Japan	 2007NAKA03	 29	 Michał Halczuk	 Poland	 2006HALC01	 27	 Bence Barát	 Hungary	 2008BARA01	 24	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Australia	 2009ZEMD01	 16	 John Brechon	 USA	 2010BREC01	 16	 Kanneti Sae Han (คันธ์เนตี แซ่ห่าน)	 Thailand	 2008HANK01	 16	 Breandan Vallance	 United Kingdom	 2007VALL01	 14	 Rowe Hessler	 USA	 2007HESS01	 13	 Gabriel Dechichi Barbar	 Brazil	 2009BARB01	 13	 Michael Gottlieb	 USA	 2006GOTT01	 13	 Frank Morris	 USA	 2003MORR01	 13	



 


Spoiler: 6x6




* personName	** personCountryId	** personId	** 666	* Bence Barát	 Hungary	 2008BARA01	 34	 Erik Akkersdijk	 Netherlands	 2005AKKE01	 26	 Michał Halczuk	 Poland	 2006HALC01	 23	 Dan Cohen	 USA	 2007COHE01	 17	 Yu Nakajima (中島悠)	 Japan	 2007NAKA03	 13	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Australia	 2009ZEMD01	 11	 Kevin Hays	 USA	 2009HAYS01	 8	 Robert Yau	 United Kingdom	 2009YAUR01	 8	 Pablo Aguilar Dominguez	 Spain	 2010AGUI04	 7	 John Brechon	 USA	 2010BREC01	 6	 Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทย์โยธิน)	 Thailand	 2009KONV01	 6	 Jan Smarschevski	 Germany	 2009SMAR01	 6	 Simon Westlund	 Sweden	 2008WEST02	 6	 Massimiliano Iovane	 Italy	 2009IOVA01	 6	 Lin Chen (陈霖)	 China	 2010CHEN20	 6	 Kam Chor Kin (甘楚健)	 China	 2008GANC02	 6	



 


Spoiler: 7x7




* personName	** personCountryId	** personId	** 777	* Bence Barát	 Hungary	 2008BARA01	 37	 Erik Akkersdijk	 Netherlands	 2005AKKE01	 26	 Michał Halczuk	 Poland	 2006HALC01	 24	 Dan Cohen	 USA	 2007COHE01	 12	 Yu Nakajima (中島悠)	 Japan	 2007NAKA03	 12	 Lin Chen (陈霖)	 China	 2010CHEN20	 10	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Australia	 2009ZEMD01	 8	 Robert Yau	 United Kingdom	 2009YAUR01	 7	 Pablo Aguilar Dominguez	 Spain	 2010AGUI04	 7	 Simon Westlund	 Sweden	 2008WEST02	 7	 Kam Chor Kin (甘楚健)	 China	 2008GANC02	 7	 Niko Paavilainen	 Finland	 2011PAAV01	 7	 Fubo Wang (王富博)	 China	 2007FUBO01	 7	 Michael Röhrer	 Austria	 2009ROHR01	 7	



 


Spoiler: 3x3 blindfolded




* personName	** personCountryId	** personId	** 333bf	* François Courtès	 France	 2008COUR01	 26	 Leyan Lo	 USA	 2004LOLE01	 25	 Chester Lian	 Malaysia	 2009LIAN03	 22	 Clément Gallet	 France	 2004GALL02	 20	 Rowe Hessler	 USA	 2007HESS01	 18	 Shelley Chang	 USA	 2004CHAN04	 18	 Yuhui Xu (许宇辉)	 China	 2007XUYU01	 18	 Haiyan Zhuang (庄海燕)	 China	 2008ZHUA01	 18	 Anton Rostovikov	 Russia	 2009ROST01	 16	 Henrik Buus Aagaard	 Denmark	 2006BUUS01	 15	 Lucas Garron	 Germany	 2006GARR01	 15	 Kai Jiptner	 Germany	 2007JIPT01	 15	 Marcell Endrey	 Hungary	 2007ENDR01	 15	



 


Spoiler: 3x3 Fewest Moves




* personName	** personCountryId	** personId	** 333fm	* Sébastien Auroux	 Germany	 2008AURO01	 39	 Clément Gallet	 France	 2004GALL02	 24	 Erik Akkersdijk	 Netherlands	 2005AKKE01	 20	 Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭)	 Japan	 2009OKAY01	 14	 Javier Cabezuelo Sánchez	 Spain	 2007SANC01	 12	 Daniel Sheppard	 United Kingdom	 2009SHEP01	 11	 Alexander Olleta del Molino	 Spain	 2008OLLE01	 9	 Milán Baticz	 Hungary	 2005BATI01	 8	 Tim Reynolds	 USA	 2005REYN01	 8	 Gunnar Krig	 Sweden	 2004KRIG01	 7	



 


Spoiler: 3x3 with feet




* personName	** personCountryId	** personId	** 333ft	* Rafael Werneck Cinoto	 Brazil	 2007CINO01	 32	 Anssi Vanhala	 Finland	 2005VANH01	 18	 Henrik Buus Aagaard	 Denmark	 2006BUUS01	 17	 Erik Akkersdijk	 Netherlands	 2005AKKE01	 15	 Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)	 Japan	 2008TAKA01	 13	 Vidar Klungre	 Norway	 2008KLUN01	 10	 Hippolyte Moreau	 France	 2008MORE02	 7	 Jakub Kipa	 Poland	 2010KIPA01	 7	 Renhard Julindra	 Indonesia	 2010JULI01	 7	 Yu-Huan Huang (黃宇瑍)	 Taiwan	 2010HUAN04	 7	



 


Spoiler: 3x3 multi blindfolded




* personName	** personCountryId	** personId	** 333mbf	* Fabrizio Cirnigliaro	 Italy	 2008CIRN01	 23	 István Kocza	 Hungary	 2005KOCZ01	 15	 Marcin Kowalczyk	 Poland	 2011KOWA01	 15	 François Courtès	 France	 2008COUR01	 13	 Marcell Endrey	 Hungary	 2007ENDR01	 13	 Walter Pereira Rodrigues de Souza	 Brazil	 2010SOUZ01	 11	 Tim Habermaas	 Germany	 2007HABE01	 11	 Clément Gallet	 France	 2004GALL02	 10	 Sébastien Auroux	 Germany	 2008AURO01	 9	 Kai Jiptner	 Germany	 2007JIPT01	 8	 Natán Riggenbach	 Peru	 2011RIGG03	 8	



 


Spoiler: multiblind old style




* personName	** personCountryId	** personId	** 333mbo	* Dennis Strehlau	 Germany	 2007STRE01	 6	 István Kocza	 Hungary	 2005KOCZ01	 5	 Clément Gallet	 France	 2004GALL02	 4	 Rowe Hessler	 USA  2007HESS01	 4	 Henrik Buus Aagaard	 Denmark	 2006BUUS01	 2	 Pedro Santos Guimarães	 Brazil	 2007GUIM01	 2	 Olivér Perge	 Hungary	 2007PERG01	 2	 Rafał Guzewicz	 Poland	 2006GUZE01	 2	 Park Byung-Hwa	 Korea	 2006BYUN01	 2	 Kim Kyung-Ho 2	 Korea	 2006KYUN02	 2	 Ryosuke Mondo (門戸良介)	 Japan	 2006MOND01	 2	 Milán Baticz	 Hungary	 2005BATI01	 2	 Eric Limeback	 Canada	 2007LIME01	 2	 Thomas Kohn	 Germany	 2005KOHN01	 2	



 


Spoiler: 3x3 one handed




* personName	** personCountryId	** personId	** 333oh	* Rowe Hessler	 USA	 2007HESS01	 32	 Jeremy Fleischman	 USA	 2005FLEI01	 27	 Rama Temmink	 Netherlands	 2006TEMM01	 27	 Erik Akkersdijk	 Netherlands	 2005AKKE01	 23	 Kanneti Sae Han (คันธ์เนตี แซ่ห่าน)	 Thailand	 2008HANK01	 22	 Milán Baticz	 Hungary	 2005BATI01	 21	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Australia	 2009ZEMD01	 18	 Gunnar Krig	 Sweden	 2004KRIG01	 18	 Michał Pleskowicz	 Poland	 2009PLES01	 18	 Dan Dzoan	 USA	 2006DZOA03	 18	



 


Spoiler: 4x4 blindfolded




* personName	** personCountryId	** personId	** 444bf	* François Courtès	 France	 2008COUR01	 19	 István Kocza	 Hungary	 2005KOCZ01	 17	 Chris Hardwick	 USA	 2003HARD01	 16	 Marcell Endrey	 Hungary	 2007ENDR01	 13	 Pedro Santos Guimarães	 Brazil	 2007GUIM01	 12	 Fabrizio Cirnigliaro	 Italy	 2008CIRN01	 12	 Henrik Buus Aagaard	 Denmark	 2006BUUS01	 11	 Mike Hughey	 USA	 2007HUGH01	 11	 Zhizhe Liang (梁稚喆)	 China	 2010LIAN06	 11	 Chester Lian	 Malaysia	 2009LIAN03	 10	



 


Spoiler: 5x5 blindfolded




* personName	** personCountryId	** personId	** 555bf	* István Kocza	 Hungary	 2005KOCZ01	 23	 François Courtès	 France	 2008COUR01	 22	 Mike Hughey	 USA	 2007HUGH01	 14	 Chris Hardwick	 USA	 2003HARD01	 11	 Fabrizio Cirnigliaro	 Italy	 2008CIRN01	 11	 Marcin Zalewski	 Poland	 2011ZALE02	 10	 Zhizhe Liang (梁稚喆)	 China	 2010LIAN06	 9	 Marcell Endrey	 Hungary	 2007ENDR01	 8	 Chester Lian	 Malaysia	 2009LIAN03	 8	 Tim Habermaas	 Germany	 2007HABE01	 8	 Walter Pereira Rodrigues de Souza	 Brazil	 2010SOUZ01	 8	 Diego Millán Otón	 Spain	 2012OTAN01	 8	 Timothy Sun	 USA	 2007SUNT01	 8	



 


Spoiler: Clock




* personName	** personCountryId	** personId	** clock	* Laura Ohrndorf	 Germany	 2009OHRN01	 21	 Olivér Perge	 Hungary	 2007PERG01	 18	 Ernesto Fernández Regueira	 Spain	 2004FERN01	 18	 Daniel Sheppard	 United Kingdom	 2009SHEP01	 17	 Marcin Jakubowski	 Poland	 2007JAKU01	 17	 Javier Tirado Ortiz	 Spain	 2009TIRA01	 15	 Maarten Smit	 Netherlands	 2008SMIT04	 12	 Stefan Pochmann	 Germany	 2003POCH01	 12	 David Woner	 USA	 2008WONE01	 12	 Gaël Dusser	 France	 2007DUSS01	 12	



 


Spoiler: magic




* personName	** personCountryId	** personId	** magic	* Takao Hashimoto (橋本貴夫)	 Japan	 2007HASH01	 21	 Henrik Buus Aagaard	 Denmark	 2006BUUS01	 19	 Bob Burton	 USA	 2003BURT01	 19	 Tim Reynolds	 USA	 2005REYN01	 15	 Marcin Jakubowski	 Poland	 2007JAKU01	 13	 Yuxuan Wang (王宇轩)	 China	 2009WANG13	 12	 Timothy Sun	 USA	 2007SUNT01	 11	 Quentin Lefebvre	 France	 2009LEFE01	 11	 Olivér Perge	 Hungary	 2007PERG01	 10	 Filippo Brancaleoni	 Italy	 2008BRAN01	 10	



 


Spoiler: megaminx




* personName	** personCountryId	** personId	** minx	* Erik Akkersdijk	 Netherlands	 2005AKKE01	 42	 Simon Westlund	 Sweden	 2008WEST02	 22	 Oscar Roth Andersen	 Denmark	 2008ANDE02	 19	 Bence Barát	 Hungary	 2008BARA01	 17	 Hippolyte Moreau	 France	 2008MORE02	 12	 Mariano D'Imperio	 Italy	 2009DIMP01	 12	 Pedro Santos Guimarães	 Brazil	 2007GUIM01	 10	 Pablo Nicolás Oshiro Mondoñedo	 Peru	 2010MOND01	 10	 José Leonardo Chaparro Prieto	 Colombia	 2011CHAP01	 10	 Matic Omulec	 Slovenia	 2010OMUL02	 10	 Daniel Hayes	 USA	 2005HAYE01	 10	



 


Spoiler: master magic




* personName	** personCountryId	** personId	** mmagic	* Bob Burton	 USA	 2003BURT01	 21	 Henrik Buus Aagaard	 Denmark	 2006BUUS01	 20	 Ernie Pulchny	 USA	 2010PULC01	 19	 Quentin Lefebvre	 France	 2009LEFE01	 16	 Milán Baticz	 Hungary	 2005BATI01	 15	 Clément Gallet	 France	 2004GALL02	 15	 Bence Barát	 Hungary	 2008BARA01	 13	 Dan Cohen	 USA	 2007COHE01	 13	 Ting Sheng Bao Yang	 Spain	 2008BAOY01	 12	 Máté Horváth	 Hungary	 2007HORV01	 12	



 


Spoiler: pyraminx




* personName	** personCountryId	** personId	** pyram	* Oscar Roth Andersen	 Denmark	 2008ANDE02	 34	 Yohei Oka (岡要平)	 Japan	 2006OKAY01	 34	 Brúnó Bereczki	 Hungary	 2008BERE01	 26	 Erik Akkersdijk	 Netherlands	 2005AKKE01	 17	 Riadi Arsandi	 Indonesia	 2009ARSA01	 17	 Felix Lee	 USA	 2008LEEF01	 14	 Owidiusz Pryk	 Poland	 2008PRYK01	 13	 Sébastien Auroux	 Germany	 2008AURO01	 13	 Corey Sakowski	 USA	 2011SAKO01	 13	 Grzegorz Łuczyna	 Poland	 2005LUCZ01	 12	



 


Spoiler: square-1




* personName	** personCountryId	** personId	** sq1	* Takao Hashimoto (橋本貴夫)	 Japan	 2007HASH01	 61	 Piotr Michał Padlewski	 Poland	 2008PADL01	 28	 Bence Barát	 Hungary	 2008BARA01	 23	 Lars Vandenbergh	 Belgium	 2003VAND01	 22	 Tomas Kristiansson	 Sweden	 2007KRIS01	 19	 Dan Cohen	 USA	 2007COHE01	 16	 François Courtès	 France	 2008COUR01	 13	 Simon Crawford	 United Kingdom	 2008CRAW01	 12	 Fabien Lebailly	 France	 2011LEBA01	 10	 Mats Valk	 Netherlands	 2007VALK01	 10


----------



## Stefan (Oct 25, 2013)

You disagree with https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#medal_collection
Looks like you're counting "DNF-wins" as wins, and I think that's not good.


----------



## cubizh (Oct 25, 2013)

Stefan said:


> You disagree with https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#medal_collection
> Looks like you're counting "DNF-wins" as wins, and I think that's not good.


Absolutely not! I was just lazy 
By the way, what usually happens to certificates in those cases?


----------



## Stefan (Oct 25, 2013)

cubizh said:


> By the way, what usually happens to certificates in those cases?



They get donated to charity.



Spoiler



No, actually I don't have a clue.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 25, 2013)

cubizh said:


> Absolutely not! I was just lazy
> By the way, what usually happens to certificates in those cases?



That depends on the organizer. Most organizers just throw them away, I think. (I actually keep them in a stack on a bookcase in our house. )


----------



## Carrot (Oct 25, 2013)

I just noticed, I'm the only one with a 1:00.00 megaminx single in the world, and I currently have 100.00 official megaminx singles sub 1:00.00. silly me


----------



## Stefan (Oct 25, 2013)

Carrot said:


> I just noticed, I'm the only one with a 1:00.00 megaminx single in the word, and I currently have 100.00 official megaminx singles sub 1:00.00. silly me



That seemed so unlikely I had to confirm it 

Did you realize the 1:00.00 thing just now, or earlier and then waited until you had those 100?


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 25, 2013)

Carrot said:


> I just noticed, I'm the only one with a 1:00.00 megaminx single in the *word*, and I currently have 100.00 official megaminx singles sub 1:00.00. silly me



How...


----------



## Carrot (Oct 25, 2013)

Stefan said:


> That seemed so unlikely I had to confirm it
> 
> Did you realize the 1:00.00 thing just now, or earlier and then waited until you had those 100?



coincidence, I didn't wait for it.


----------



## Torch (Oct 25, 2013)

Here are all events with the years in which the world record was not broken, and the best time achieved that year.

*3x3 Single*

2012 Yumu Tabuchi 6.09
2009 Piti Pichedpan 7.88

*3x3 Average*

2005 Shotaro Makisumi 14.59

*4x4 Single*

None

*4x4 Average*

2013 Feliks Zemdegs 30.49

*5x5 Single*

None

*5x5 Average*

None

*2x2 Single*

2013 Pedro Henrique Da Silva Roque 0.93
2012 Feliks Zemdegs 0.88
2009 Rowe Hessler 1.03

*2x2 Average*

2012 Christopher Olson 2.16
2011 Cameron Stollery 2.27

*3BLD*

None

*OH Single*

2013 Gabriel Dechichi Barbar 9.50

*OH Average*

2013 Michal Pleskowicz 12.83

*FMC*

2013 Moritz Karl 21
2011 Ron Van Bruchem 25
2007 Zbigniew Zborowski 31
2004 Zbigniew Zborowski 31

*Feet Single*

2013 Gabriel Pereira Campanha 29.15
2010 Rafael Werneck Cinoto 42.78

*Feet Average*

2012 Yuhei Takagi 37.89 
2010 Anssi Vanhala 48.03

*Megaminx Single*

2013 Simon Westlund 43.25
2012 Simon Westlund 43.50
2004 Stefan Pochmann 2:54.82

*Megaminx Average*

2013 Simon Westlund 48.06

*Pyraminx Single*

2009 Grzegorz Łuczyna 3.22
2007 Grzegorz Łuczyna 4.22
2004 No results

*Pyraminx Average*

None

*Square-1 Single*

2013 Bingliang Li 9.59
2012 Chung-Han Hsu 9.34
2011 Bingliang Li 10.11
2005 Lars Vandenbergh 26.21

*Square-1 Average*

2013 Bingliang Li 11.74
2005 Lars Vandenbergh 34.84

*Clock Single*

2013 Evan Liu 5.45
2012 Nathan Azaria 5.68
2008 Olivér Perge 7.94
2006 Stefan Pochmann 8.98

*Clock Average*

2009 Ernesto Fernández Regueira 8.72
2008 Olivér Perge 9.50
2006 Stefan Pochmann 9.86

*6x6 Single*

None

*6x6 Average*

None

*7x7 Single*

None

*7x7 Average*

None

*4BLD*

2005 No results

*5BLD *

2009 Rafał Guzewicz 15:43.00
2005 No results

*MBLD*

None


----------



## Stefan (Oct 26, 2013)

Of the 20 official events we've had so far (current + magics + old multi), there's exactly one which never had a best-of-1 round. Guess which one.


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 26, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Of the 20 official events we've had so far (current + magics + old multi), there's exactly one which never had a best-of-1 round. Guess which one.



I would have to guess magic, since you probably wouldn't have included it otherwise.


----------



## Mikel (Oct 26, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Of the 20 official events we've had so far (current + magics + old multi), there's exactly one which never had a best-of-1 round. Guess which one.


WHAT ABOUT RAINBOW CUBE?!


----------



## Stefan (Oct 26, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> I would have to guess magic, since you probably wouldn't have included it otherwise.



I tricked you!!! 



Spoiler



Was not my intention, though. An exception just gets more exceptional the more non-exceptional cases there are, that's why I included magics. They were offered as best-of-1 at Blind Open 2011


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 26, 2013)

Stefan said:


> I tricked you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Classic red herring.

However, I should have guessed that you included magics because it was easy for you to include them in your search.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 26, 2013)

Mikel said:


> WHAT ABOUT RAINBOW CUBE?!



Was that ever official? I acknowledge I might be wrong about this and maybe some other events, but I'm too tired to check it now.



Noahaha said:


> However, I should have guessed that you included magics because it was easy for you to include them in your search.



More like it was easier to not exclude them. I actually didn't think about it, I just did all events and saw 19 had best-of-1 rounds.


----------



## Riley (Oct 26, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Of the 20 official events we've had so far (current + magics + old multi), there's exactly one which never had a best-of-1 round. Guess which one.



2x2?


----------



## Stefan (Oct 26, 2013)

Riley said:


> 2x2?



Indeed. The reason I looked this up btw was that I for some reason checked out Bob and saw a 3x3 best-of-1 round which rather surprised me.



Spoiler: number of best-of-1 rounds




*eventId**rounds**competitions (list cut off at 80 characters)*333fm396AachenOpen2011,MelbourneSummer2011,FredericiaOpen2011,BreizhOpen2011,NorwegianOp333mbf330HelsinkiOpen2011,MelbourneSummer2011,FredericiaOpen2011,BreizhOpen2011,BuenosAir444bf52WC2003,BelgianOpen2007,CzechOpen2007,SwedishOpen2007,BeneluxOpen2008,KearnyKardi555bf48Euro2004,Chattahoochee2007,Cornell2007,RutgersSpring2007,CzechOpen2007,Chattahoo333mbo37SwedishOpen2006,DutchOpen2005,GermanOpen2006,Svekub2006,BelgianOpen2007,RutgersS333ft22Euro2004,DutchOpen2006,Euro2006,GermanOpen2006,SwedishCubeday2005,WC2005,GermanOminx14WC2003,GermanOpen2004,US2006,Svekub2006,SwedishCubeday2005,WC2005,CaltechDallas2333bf12KawasakiOpen2013,NiseiWeek2013,KawasakiAutumn2013,WC2003,SwedishCubeday2005,Chal3334PragyanOpen2011,NewarkH2H2011,NewarkH2H2012,Newark20137772NorrkopingOpen2009,USNationals2009333oh1JapanOpen20074441JapanOpen20075551JapanOpen20076661USNationals2009clock1WC2003magic1BlindOpen2011mmagic1BlindOpen2011pyram1WC2003sq11WC2003



Spoiler: SQL code



select eventId, count(distinct competitionId, roundId) rounds, substr(group_concat(distinct competitionId),1,80) competitions
from results where formatId='1'
group by eventId
order by 2 desc;


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Oct 26, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Indeed. The reason I looked this up btw was that I for some reason checked out Bob and saw a 3x3 best-of-1 round which rather surprised me.



It seems like everyone likes to check out Bob.


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 26, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Indeed. The reason I looked this up btw was that I for some reason checked out Bob and saw a 3x3 best-of-1 round which rather surprised me.



Newark Head to Head does best-of-1 in round 2 of 3x3, since that round is the head to head, and only half of the people move on from the first solve.


----------



## cubizh (Oct 26, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> What day in the past had the most comps going on that same day?





Spoiler: Dates with most comps




* Date	** Comps	* 06-04-2013	 11	 17-12-2011	 10	 05-03-2011	 9	 27-08-2011	 9	 23-03-2013	 9	 13-10-2013	 9	 16-11-2013	 9	 27-02-2010	 8	 30-07-2011	 8	 31-07-2011	 8	 26-11-2011	 8	 19-05-2012	 8	 22-09-2012	 8	 06-10-2012	 8	 05-10-2013	 8	 12-10-2013	 8	 09-11-2013	 8	






Spoiler: Evolution of competitions per date


----------



## cubernya (Oct 26, 2013)

Greatest number of times a certain time has been achieved by one person, as well as any person? I just noticed that Mats Valk has 5 (!) 7.77s


----------



## TDM (Oct 26, 2013)

He has seven 8.30s.
EDIT: just seen on his profile has a sup-minute 3x3 average.


----------



## cubizh (Oct 26, 2013)

Spoiler: Who's who? (Number of same name people)




* Names	** Number of people	* Chen Chen (陈晨)	 3	 Akshay Kumar	 3	 Kevin Chen	 3	 Bo Li (李博)	 3	 Tao Huang (黄涛)	 3	 James Lee	 3	 Fan Wu (吴凡)	 3	 Nikhil Anand	 2	 Evan Gates	 2	 Jack Lee	 2	 Daniel Chung	 2	 Kevin Hu	 2	 Brian Kim	 2	 Daniel Lee	 2	 Alan Zhu	 2	 Michael Chang	 2	 Michael Chen	 2	 Hao Wang (王昊)	 2	 Steven Kim	 2	 Joshua Li	 2	 Mark Paolo Belleza	 2	 Nathan Feld	 2	 Jordan Johnson	 2	 Kevin Lau	 2	 Felix Lee	 2	 Peter Park	 2	 Kevin Tam	 2	 Sophia Tsai	 2	 Chen Zhang	 2	 Peng Zhang (张鹏)	 2	 Tao Hu (胡涛)	 2	 Jason Lee	 2	 Timothy Lin	 2	 Kevin Liu	 2	 Yifan Li (李一凡)	 2	 Yunlong Li (李云龙)	 2	 Jian Ma (马健)	 2	 Ryan Menezes	 2	 Neel Shah	 2	 Chao Wang (王超)	 2	 Meng Wang (王猛)	 2	 Bo Wang (王波)	 2	 Ke Wang (王珂)	 2	 Di Wu (吴迪)	 2	 Yang Yang (杨阳)	 2	 Fan Yang 2 (杨帆)	 2	 Rong Zeng (曾嵘)	 2	 Lei Zhao (赵磊)	 2	 Linxuan Bi (闭临轩)	 2	 Shilong Chen (陈世龙)	 2	 Andrew Chen	 2	 Bo Gao (高博)	 2	 Uswatun Hasanah	 2	 Kang Li (李康)	 2	 Pengfei Liu (刘鹏飞)	 2	 Yuan Liu (刘源)	 2	 Zheng Li (李征)	 2	 Andrew Sun	 2	 Lin Wei (魏琳)	 2	 Kevin Xu	 2	 Lei Zhang (张磊)	 2	 Hao Zhang (张浩)	 2	 Zheng Li (李峥)	 2	 Fan Bu (卜凡)	 2	 Harsh Gupta	 2	 Loo Kian KIt	 2	 Aakash Kumar	 2	 Christopher Lee	 2	 Di Li (李迪)	 2	 David Lin	 2	 Sean Li	 2	 Rui Liu (刘睿)	 2	 Yuan Li (李渊)	 2	 Muhammad Ridwan	 2	 Rohan Sharma	 2	 Alexander Smith	 2	 Hongyuan Tang (唐鸿远)	 2	 Haoyu Wang (王浩宇)	 2	 Richard Zhang	 2	 Wei Zhang (张伟)	 2	 Anand Krishnadas	 2	 Jeevan Ravi	 2	 Parth Shah	 2	 Yang Liu (刘洋)	 2	 Yang Chen (陈扬)	 2	 Xingbo Wang (王星博)	 2	 Aaron Cohen	 2	 Jie Wang (王杰)	 2	 Rishabh Sanghavi	 2	 Xingyu Chen (陈星宇)	 2	 Bartosz Dąbrowski	 2	 Jian Zhang (张健)	 2	 Qian Zhao (赵谦)	 2	 Marcin Nowak	 2	 Danda Sagar	 2	 Szymon Jasieńczuk	 2	






Spoiler: Who's who?(extra odd)



The following competitor names have both male and female incarnations

```
Hao Wang (王昊)
Yifan Li (李一凡)
Fan Yang 2 (杨帆)
Zheng Li (李征)
Hao Zhang (张浩)
```
The following competitor names has one male and one unknown gender state

```
Lin Wei (魏琳)
Haoyu Wang (王浩宇)
```


----------



## cubizh (Oct 27, 2013)

I have discounted events with DNF wins.
(FIXED)


Spoiler: Most wins in comps (non-DNF)




* Number of Events	** CompetitionId	** Wins	** Competitor	* With 19 events	 NorwegianChampionship2012	 13	 Simon Westlund	 With 18 events	 OhioOpen2009	 12	 Dan Cohen	  MelbourneSummer2011	 12	 Feliks Zemdegs	 With 17 events	 NorwegianOpen2010	 12	 Erik Akkersdijk	 With 16 events	 NorthernIrishOpen2013	 11	 Daniel Sheppard	 With 15 events	 DanishOpen2008	 10	 Erik Akkersdijk	  ABCOpen2010	 10	 Pedro Santos Guimarães	  AustralianNationals2010	 10	 Feliks Zemdegs	 With 14 events	 SaoPauloOpen2009	 9	 Pedro Santos Guimarães	  LOLSouthItalianOpen2010	 9	 Bence Barát	  AustralianNationals2013	 9	 Feliks Zemdegs	 With 13 events	 RomanianOpen2012	 9	 Milán Baticz	 With 12 events	 MinasOpen2008	 11	 Pedro Santos Guimarães	 With 11 events	 BeijingSpringOpen2008	 8	 Timothy Sun	  CarnegieMellonSpring2010	 8	 Dan Cohen	 With 10 events	 MelbourneCubeDay2010	 10	 Feliks Zemdegs	 With 9 events	 DrexelWinter2010	 9	 Timothy Sun	 With 8 events	 IndianOpen2010	 8	 Bernett Orlando	 With 7 events	 PragyanOpen2011	 7	 Bernett Orlando	 With 6 events	 WestJapanBigCube2012	 6	 Yu Nakajima (中島悠)	




Most wins in comps (non-DNF)" (To Be Fixed)


Spoiler: Clean sweeps (wins in every competition event) (non-DNF wins)




* Competition	** Number of events/wins	** Competitor	* MelbourneCubeDay2010	 10	 Feliks Zemdegs	 DrexelWinter2010	 9	 Timothy Sun	 IndianOpen2010	 8	 Bernett Orlando	 PragyanOpen2011	 7	 Bernett Orlando	 WestJapanBigCube2012	 6	 Yu Nakajima (中島悠)


----------



## TMOY (Oct 27, 2013)

cubizh said:


> With 20 events	|	LyonOpen2011


wtf ? I remember that all 19 official events were held at that comp, but where does the 20th come from ?


----------



## cubizh (Oct 27, 2013)

TMOY said:


> wtf ? I remember that all 19 official events were held at that comp, but where does the 20th come from ?


I miscalculated the number of events in comp. Fixing it.

EDIT: Fixed. Thanks for the remark.


----------



## cubizh (Oct 27, 2013)

Out of all 6 DNFs Feliks Zemdegs had in his Rubik's Cube event career so far, 5 of them were made in his last 4 competitions (Australian Nationals 2013, 2 at World Championship 2013, Shepparton Winter 2013 and Cupcake Cubing 2013).

His only other DNF was in Melbourne Cube Day 2010.


----------



## cubizh (Oct 27, 2013)

theZcuber said:


> Greatest number of times a certain time has been achieved by one person, as well as any person? I just noticed that Mats Valk has 5 (!) 7.77s


I do not have enough CPU power to process everyone.
I decided to only use the competitors in the top 100 3x3 average.



Spoiler: Most common singles




* Competitor	** Time	** Number of times	* Rowe Hessler	 10.02	 11	 Yu Sajima (佐島優)	 10.44	 9	 Erik Akkersdijk	 11.30	 9	 Tomasz Żołnowski	 10.78	 9	 Breandan Vallance	 9.91	 8	 Yu Nakajima (中島悠)	 9.90	 8	 Mats Valk	 8.30	 7	 Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)	 10.38	 7	 Dan Cohen	 11.33	 7	 Syuhei Omura (大村周平)	 12.33	 7	 Kanneti Sae Han (คันธ์เนตี แซ่ห่าน)	 10.21	 6	 Paolo Moriello	 9.72	 6	 Phillip Espinoza	 12.93	 6	 Milán Baticz	 12.33	 6	 Michał Halczuk	 12.96	 6	 Feliks Zemdegs	 9.25	 5	 Cornelius Dieckmann	 10.00	 5	 Robert Yau	 10.50	 5	 Sebastian Weyer	 11.30	 5	 Vincent Hartanto Utomo	 9.77	 5	 Anthony Brooks	 9.52	 5	 Michał Pleskowicz	 9.27	 5	 Sergey Ryabko	 9.66	 5	 Andrew Ricci	 9.56	 5	 Arifumi Fushimi (伏見有史)	 10.38	 5	 Gabriel Dechichi Barbar	 11.00	 5	 Stefan Huber	 10.13	 5	 Harris Chan	 11.00	 5	 Thompson Clarke	 11.88	 5	 Kevin Costello III	 10.15	 5	 Edward Lin	 11.06	 5	 Andy Tsao	 10.83	 5	 Christopher Olson	 11.61	 5	 James Hamory	 10.40	 5	 Leon Schmidtchen	 10.52	 5	 Simon Westlund	 12.34	 5	 Weixing Zhang (张炜星)	 11.71	 5	 Jan Smarschevski	 10.06	 5	 Mitsuki Gunji (郡司光貴)	 11.31	 5	 Nikolay Evdokimov	 12.77	 5	 Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์)	 9.15	 4	 Haowei Fan (樊浩玮)	 11.77	 4	 Piti Pichedpan (ปิติ พิเชษฐพันธ์)	 13.65	 4	 Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทย์โยธิน)	 9.63	 4	 Giovanni Contardi	 9.31	 4	 Carlos Méndez García-Barroso	 10.36	 4	 Morten Arborg	 8.69	 4	 Ivan Vynnyk (Іван Винник)	 10.28	 4	 Philipp Weyer	 9.38	 4	 Lucas Etter	 13.50	 4	 Justin Adsuara	 11.41	 4	 Xiaolin Zeng (曾小林)	 9.77	 4	 Hendry Cahyadi	 10.18	 4	 Marcin Zalewski	 10.02	 4	 Eric Limeback	 10.27	 4	 Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)	 11.02	 4	 Ravi Fernando	 10.27	 4	 Mulun Yin (阴目仑)	 11.83	 4	 Howard Wong Jun Yen (黄俊仁)	 12.06	 4	 Justin Mallari	 10.27	 4	 Kirt Protacio	 11.68	 4	 Emily Wang	 11.55	 4	 Collin Burns	 9.91	 4	 Moritz Patzelt	 10.83	 4	 Alexander Lau	 7.69	 3	 Richard Jay S. Apagar	 9.03	 3	 Dario Roa Sánchez	 9.46	 3	 Jr-Wei Jang (張智瑋)	 12.13	 3	 Kevin Hays	 10.33	 3	 Daniil Lee	 11.00	 3	 Kailong Li (李开隆)	 9.59	 3	 I-Fan Wu (吳亦凡)	 10.72	 3	 Przemysław Kaleta	 9.91	 3	 Zhouheng Sun (孙舟横)	 9.63	 3	 SeungBeom Cho	 10.69	 3	 Austin Moore	 10.19	 3	 Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호)	 10.36	 3	 Jakub Kipa	 9.25	 3	 Yongting You (尤永庭)	 10.66	 3	 Andy Smith	 9.47	 3	 Yi-Heng Lee (李宜衡)	 9.93	 3	 Jonathan Tan Wei Xiat	 11.88	 3	 Francis Wong Jia Yen	 11.41	 3	 Leong Wing Sik	 10.47	 3	 Riley Woo	 10.61	 3	 Waris Ali	 11.00	 3	 Joar Mellström	 10.77	 3	 Teo Kai Xiang	 10.97	 3	 Jure Gregorc	 10.91	 3	 Durben Joun Virtucio	 10.68	 3	 Andrew Sopchak	 10.66	 3	 Thanaporn Sichanugrist (ธนพร สิชฌนุกฤษฎ์)	 10.08	 2	 Bill Wang	 8.80	 2	 Drew Brads	 10.40	 2	 Sei Sugama (洲鎌星)	 9.28	 2	 Kaijun Lin (林恺俊)	 11.31	 2	 Harald Stiff	 9.68	 2	 Seyyed Mohammad Hossein Fatemi (سید محمد حسین فاطمی)	 8.28	 2	 Sungho Hong (홍성호)	 10.58	 2	 Congbiao Jiang (蒋丛骉)	 11.55	 2


----------



## Stefan (Oct 27, 2013)

cubizh said:


> I do not have enough CPU power to process everyone.



Took my rather weak notebook about 9 seconds (though maybe it differs from what you had in mind):



Spoiler: Most frequent times




*time**number_of_times*5.228725.688595.888515.508504.968505.818466.0384414.728395.728355.848304.808285.808275.838274.888275.5382614.598245.598244.9082315.808236.008206.098205.288206.258195.778185.218185.308155.088154.728145.558144.838124.948115.658105.6381013.808105.568075.588076.338066.218065.1380513.918055.468034.758025.1679913.967985.407985.477975.697965.447965.667945.9479414.787946.0579416.1879215.5979214.3879113.467905.337905.387905.7879014.167906.477895.917894.477894.5978913.937895.9678915.037866.067864.587855.0578513.6878515.0278515.007855.437854.867846.027846.387845.347835.717835.527835.2778214.467826.4078215.4078214.717824.7878213.817816.187815.187815.977794.687795.907786.287785.197786.087786.5377714.977776.437775.9377714.18776



Spoiler: SQL code



select round(v/100,2) time, count(*) number_of_times from(
select value1 v from Results join Events on Events.id=eventId where Events.format='time' and value1>0 union all
select value2 v from Results join Events on Events.id=eventId where Events.format='time' and value2>0 union all
select value3 v from Results join Events on Events.id=eventId where Events.format='time' and value3>0 union all
select value4 v from Results join Events on Events.id=eventId where Events.format='time' and value4>0 union all
select value5 v from Results join Events on Events.id=eventId where Events.format='time' and value5>0) tmp
group by v
order by 2 desc
limit 100;


----------



## cubizh (Oct 27, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Took my rather weak notebook about 9 seconds (though maybe it differs from what you had in mind):


Yes, it differs.
The idea was to do that per person, in order to create a list of people that repeated the same time the most. On the list I posted, Rowe Hessler repeated 11 times 10.02, which is his most common result. Yu Sajima repeated 9 times 10.44, etc. 
For each person you have to find out what's his/her most common time.
Doing that for 20k+ people is rather complicated to do, with my basic knowledge, in a way Excel does not crash on me.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 27, 2013)

Ok that took about 41 seconds and I'm not exactly proud of my ugly solution.

Erik got his 3.43 in four different events. Too busy to look for that in general now...

(my database is from last week, so might not be entirely correct now)



Spoiler: Most frequent times by competitor




*name**time**number_of_times*Tim Reynolds1.3115Takao Hashimoto (橋本貴夫)1.2115Erik Akkersdijk3.4314Yohei Oka (岡要平)1.2214Marcin Jakubowski0.9414Bob Burton1.5913Henrik Buus Aagaard1.0313Sébastien Auroux5.9612Gaël Dusser1.4712Bence Barát1.1912Piotr Michał Padlewski1.1912Quentin Lefebvre1.1812Rowe Hessler10.0211Arnaud van Galen1.5911Lars Vandenbergh15.7210Kian Barry5.7210François Courtès5.4310Timothy Sun3.8610Dániel Varga3.6310Justin Jaffray3.3810Clément Gallet1.8810Javier Tirado Ortiz1.2510Filippo Brancaleoni1.0210Yuxuan Wang (王宇轩)0.8610Gunnar Krig13.509Sinpei Araki (荒木慎平)13.169Tomasz Żołnowski10.819Yu Sajima (佐島優)10.449Mats Valk8.309Brúnó Bereczki5.289Pau Vela García4.349Jan Bentlage4.089Daniel Sheppard3.949Anthony Searle3.059Anthony Brooks3.059Sanio Kasumovic2.449Jaclyn Sawler1.719Milán Baticz1.279Takuya Furukawa (古河拓也)1.259Marek Padlewski1.229Ting Sheng Bao Yang1.029Ron van Bruchem15.098Michael Röhrer14.138Dan Dzoan14.068Breandan Vallance10.438Yu Nakajima (中島悠)9.908Zoé de Moffarts7.968Dmitry Kryuzban4.308Dan Cohen4.058Oscar Roth Andersen3.848Olivier Polspoel1.638Gilles van den Peereboom1.338Ryan Jew1.168Samuel Chiu1.068Korneliusz Tombarkiewicz1.058Olivér Perge1.028Chau Ka Wai (周嘉偉)1.008David Calvo Vivas16.287Leyan Lo15.507Robin Blöhm15.307Lorenzo Vigani Poli14.587Nobuaki Suga (菅信昭)14.437Jeremy Fleischman14.137Joey Gouly13.717Fabian Auroux13.637Lucas Garron13.367Edouard Chambon13.037Michał Halczuk12.967Rama Temmink12.867Adam Polkowski12.667Syuhei Omura (大村周平)12.337Pedro Santos Guimarães11.417Björn Korbanka10.807Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)10.387Louis Cormier10.217Paolo Moriello9.977Robert Yau9.287Michał Pleskowicz9.277Laura Ohrndorf8.337Rafael Werneck Cinoto7.137Owidiusz Pryk5.717Riadi Arsandi4.807Thom Barlow4.037Thompson Clarke3.967Antoine Cantin3.847Philippe Virouleau3.807Piotr Kózka3.637Kirk Nicklaus Manibuy3.417Maarten Smit3.277Steven Turner2.807Máté Horváth2.187Ernie Pulchny1.817Rafał Studnicki1.687Markus Pirzer1.587Kirstine Buus Aagaard1.387Takuma Shirahase (白波瀬拓磨)1.367Kalina Brzezińska1.277Fubo Wang (王富博)1.097Ge Song (宋鸽)1.027Chan Tak Chuen (陳德泉)1.027Ton Dennenbroek19.716



Spoiler: SQL code



select Persons.name, round(foo%(100*60*60*10)/100,2) time, floor(foo/(100*60*60*10)) number_of_times from (
select personId, max(number_of_times*100*60*60*10+v) foo from(
select personId, v, count(*) number_of_times from(
select personId, value1 v from Results join Events on Events.id=eventId where Events.format='time' and value1>0 union all
select personId, value2 v from Results join Events on Events.id=eventId where Events.format='time' and value2>0 union all
select personId, value3 v from Results join Events on Events.id=eventId where Events.format='time' and value3>0 union all
select personId, value4 v from Results join Events on Events.id=eventId where Events.format='time' and value4>0 union all
select personId, value5 v from Results join Events on Events.id=eventId where Events.format='time' and value5>0) tmp
group by personId, v) tmp2
group by personId
order by foo desc
limit 100) tmp3 join Persons on Persons.id=personId;


----------



## cubizh (Oct 27, 2013)

Yeah it's not perfect, because it doesn't show which event(s), mixing times through events, which didn't occur to me do, but it's nice and you should still be proud. Thanks.


----------



## rowehessler (Oct 28, 2013)

cubizh said:


> I do not have enough CPU power to process everyone.
> I decided to only use the competitors in the top 100 3x3 average.
> 
> 
> ...



i hated the 10.02 curse. I got them so often in the past, but not lately

also just noticed, i have 9.38 9 times


----------



## Stefan (Oct 28, 2013)

rowehessler said:


> i hated the 10.02 curse



Ha, yeah, I had noticed that, but also that the first time you got 10.02, you also got 8.72 NAR in the next round in the same competition. So it's not like you were sooo close to sub10 for a long time. Just a few hours. And by the time you got 10.02 again, your best-of-round was regularly sub10 already.


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 28, 2013)

Could I please have the highest and lowest ratios for the following:

3x3 OH : 3x3
3x3 BLD : 3x3
3x3 Feet : 3x3
4x4 BLD : 4x4
5x5 BLD : 5x5

All averages (except BLD of course)


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 29, 2013)

cubizh said:


> Who's who



I think some of them might be the same person.
For example:
Compare https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013JASI03, with https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013JASI04
It seems that he has improved in all the events that he took part in, at SLS Jastrzebie 2013. (Except for 3x3x3)

But anyway, cool statistic


----------



## Kian (Oct 29, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Ok that took about 41 seconds and I'm not exactly proud of my ugly solution.
> 
> Erik got his 3.43 in four different events. Too busy to look for that in general now...
> 
> ...



I think magic results are dominating this table (for obvious reasons). Could you produce a table with only current events?


----------



## Stefan (Oct 29, 2013)

Kian said:


> I think magic results are dominating this table (for obvious reasons). Could you produce a table with only current events?





Spoiler: Most frequent times by competitor (only current events)




*name**time**number_of_times*Erik Akkersdijk11.3012Rowe Hessler10.0211Sébastien Auroux16.1810Lars Vandenbergh15.7210Tim Reynolds12.6610Arnaud van Galen6.4010Kian Barry5.7210François Courtès5.4310Timothy Sun3.8610Justin Jaffray3.3810Clément Gallet18.949Gunnar Krig13.509Sinpei Araki (荒木慎平)13.169Tomasz Żołnowski10.819Yu Sajima (佐島優)10.449Brúnó Bereczki5.289Anthony Brooks3.059Ron van Bruchem15.098Piotr Michał Padlewski14.618Michael Röhrer14.138Dan Dzoan14.068Yohei Oka (岡要平)11.808Breandan Vallance10.438Yu Nakajima (中島悠)9.908Mats Valk8.308Zoé de Moffarts7.968Oscar Roth Andersen3.848Marcin Jakubowski3.618David Calvo Vivas16.287Filippo Brancaleoni15.557Leyan Lo15.507Robin Blöhm15.307Lorenzo Vigani Poli14.587Nobuaki Suga (菅信昭)14.437Jeremy Fleischman14.137Bence Barát13.717Joey Gouly13.717Fabian Auroux13.637Lucas Garron13.367Edouard Chambon13.037Michał Halczuk12.967Rama Temmink12.867Adam Polkowski12.667Milán Baticz12.557Syuhei Omura (大村周平)12.337Pedro Santos Guimarães11.417Dan Cohen11.337Björn Korbanka10.807Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)10.387Louis Cormier10.217Robert Yau9.287Michał Pleskowicz9.277Laura Ohrndorf8.337Jan Bentlage7.347Javier Tirado Ortiz6.937Paolo Moriello5.137Riadi Arsandi4.807Henrik Buus Aagaard4.217Thompson Clarke3.967Philippe Virouleau3.807Piotr Kózka3.637Ting Sheng Bao Yang3.587Bob Burton20.726Rafael Werneck Cinoto20.536Ton Dennenbroek19.716Dave Campbell17.696Jakub Cabaj17.096Devin Corr-Robinett16.716Gilles Roux15.226Dániel Varga14.946Chester Lian14.536John Tamanas13.916Kalina Brzezińska13.366Piotr Frankowski13.306Lasse Korbanka13.216Simon Lim13.156James Donahue13.156Joël van Noort12.966Phillip Espinoza12.936Daniel Sheppard12.786Simon Westlund12.346Hippolyte Moreau12.186Kanneti Sae Han (คันธ์เนตี แซ่ห่าน)12.186Moritz Karl12.096Maximilian Neitzel12.056Cameron Brown12.036John Brechon11.466Antoine Piau11.416Riccardo Simone11.406Sebastian Weyer11.306Daniel Gloppestad Bajer11.306Andrew Ricci10.966Leon Schmidtchen10.526James Hamory10.406Arifumi Fushimi (伏見有史)10.386Jesús Masanet García10.036Philipp Weyer10.006Laetitia Lemoine9.406Krzysztof Kuncki7.696Pierre Bouvier7.466



Spoiler: SQL code



select Persons.name, round(foo%(100*60*60*10)/100,2) time, floor(foo/(100*60*60*10)) number_of_times from (
select personId, max(number_of_times*100*60*60*10+v) foo from(
select personId, v, count(*) number_of_times from(
select personId, value1 v from Results join Events on Events.id=eventId where Events.format='time' and Events.rank<990 and value1>0 union all
select personId, value2 v from Results join Events on Events.id=eventId where Events.format='time' and Events.rank<990 and value2>0 union all
select personId, value3 v from Results join Events on Events.id=eventId where Events.format='time' and Events.rank<990 and value3>0 union all
select personId, value4 v from Results join Events on Events.id=eventId where Events.format='time' and Events.rank<990 and value4>0 union all
select personId, value5 v from Results join Events on Events.id=eventId where Events.format='time' and Events.rank<990 and value5>0) tmp
group by personId, v) tmp2
group by personId
order by foo desc
limit 100) tmp3 join Persons on Persons.id=personId
where subId=1;


----------



## Kian (Oct 29, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Spoiler: Most frequent times by competitor (only current events)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome! Thanks a lot, Stefan!


----------



## cubizh (Oct 30, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Most frequent times by competitor


It would be cool if you could also do it by event


----------



## cubizh (Oct 31, 2013)

Spoiler: 3x3 Inverted Worst Solves Ranking (or fastest worst solves)



Only counting competitors that have competed in 10 or more rounds.

* Name	** personID	** Num of Rounds	** Worst Valid Solve	* Tomoya Iida (飯田朋也)	 2011IIDA01	 12	 15.00	 Alexey Adamov	 2012ADAM03	 10	 15.61	 Pedro Henrique Da Silva Roque	 2012ROQU01	 10	 15.77	 Ryo Ito (伊藤崚)	 2012ITOR01	 21	 16.66	 Adrian Jorghy	 2010JORG01	 15	 16.72	 Nicola Barbaro	 2011BARB03	 15	 16.72	 Masato Kobayashi (小林正人)	 2012KOBA01	 19	 16.88	 Alexander Lau	 2011LAUA01	 24	 17.22	 Shinichiro Sato (佐藤真一郎)	 2009SATO02	 16	 17.31	 Muhammad Belva Ababil	 2011ABAB01	 10	 17.33	 Haixu Zhang (张海旭)	 2008ZHAN06	 18	 17.72	 Yang Li (李扬)	 2012LIYA01	 11	 17.78	 Alfrisa Diva Wandana	 2010WAND03	 18	 17.94	 Hsuan Chang (張璿)	 2008CHAN09	 26	 18.00	 Albert You	 2011YOUA01	 13	 18.00	 Pawarisorn Boonyubol (ปวริศร บุญยุบล)	 2009BOON02	 13	 18.72	 Chun-Hsien Wu (吳俊賢)	 2010WUCH02	 20	 18.72	 Jianfeng Yu (余剑锋)	 2010YUJI01	 12	 18.72	 SeungBeom Cho	 2012CHOS01	 11	 18.80	 Viktor Stepanovich	 2011STEP01	 11	 18.81	 Rong Zeng (曾嵘)	 2009ZENG07	 12	 18.83	 Yinqin Li (李尹钦)	 2011LIYI02	 11	 18.90	 Jayden McNeill	 2012MCNE01	 26	 19.13	 Shih-Lun Huang (黃士倫)	 2010HUAN01	 14	 19.27	 Seyyed Mohammad Hossein Fatemi (سید محمد حسین فاطمی)	 2011FATE01	 24	 19.27	 Sei Sugama (洲鎌星)	 2010SUGA01	 14	 19.28	 Patricia Li	 2009LIPA01	 59	 19.34	 Daniel Wu	 2010WUDA01	 23	 19.46	 Syota Arai (新井翔大)	 2011ARAI01	 18	 19.52	 Erwan de Lépinau	 2012LEPI01	 11	 19.53	 Joon Cha	 2012CHAJ01	 12	 19.58	 Linus Fresz	 2011FRES01	 17	 19.59	 Glenn Mark Salgado	 2012SALG01	 18	 19.63	 Breandan Vallance	 2007VALL01	 140	 19.66	 Evgeny Akivis	 2011AKIV01	 18	 19.68	 Julien Rochette	 2009ROCH01	 33	 19.84	 Xiao Hu (胡霄)	 2011HUXI01	 20	 19.86	 Rui-Jun Liu (劉睿鈞)	 2011LIUR02	 11	 19.86	 Yongxiang Li (李永翔)	 2010LIYO01	 20	 19.88	 Yan-Jou Lin (林彥州)	 2011LINY05	 10	 19.91	 Kirt Protacio	 2010PROT01	 37	 19.97	 Dmytro Kararush (Дмитро Караруш)	 2012KARA03	 10	 20.00	 Jinseong Kim (김진성)	 2011JINS01	 19	 20.03	 Stefano Zorzi	 2011ZORZ01	 12	 20.09	 Zhu Jin (金竹)	 2009JINZ02	 10	 20.16	 Andreas Restu Ardhianto	 2010ARDH01	 10	 20.21	 Xitian Luo (罗习添)	 2009LUOX01	 16	 20.23	 Ming-Hao Kang (康洺豪)	 2006KANG02	 18	 20.29	 Takuma Akutsu (阿久津拓真)	 2007AKUT01	 31	 20.31	 Louis Cormier	 2010CORM02	 53	 20.38	 Kim Jokinen	 2013JOKI01	 11	 20.44	 Gabriel Wallén	 2010WALL03	 12	 20.46	 Sean Then	 2011THEN01	 14	 20.50	 Tomoyuki Hiraide (平出智之)	 2012HIRA01	 16	 20.50	 Wojciech Moska	 2009MOSK01	 17	 20.52	 Austin Moore	 2009MOOR01	 16	 20.53	 Dmitry Choklya	 2010CHOK01	 14	 20.55	 Emanuel Rheinert	 2011RHEI01	 20	 20.55	 Albin Xhemajlaj	 2012XHEM01	 12	 20.55	 Yuki Hayashi (林祐樹)	 2005HAYA01	 11	 20.56	 Han Dong (董晗)	 2012DONG02	 11	 20.57	 Shikai Jiang (江侍锴)	 2012JIAN07	 12	 20.57	 Daiziro Sato (佐藤大二郎)	 2009SATO01	 15	 20.63	 Thibaut Jacquinot	 2006JACQ01	 58	 20.67	 Kittikorn Tangsucharitthum (กิตติกร ตั้งสุจริตธรรม)	 2009TANG01	 13	 20.68	 Hikaru Sakata (佐方輝)	 2011SAKA03	 11	 20.69	 Ivan Torgashov	 2011TORG01	 20	 20.71	 Yueh-Lin Tsai (蔡岳霖)	 2007TSAI01	 42	 20.75	 Vladislav Shavelskiy	 2012SHAV01	 12	 20.78	 Mharr Justhinne Ampong	 2012AMPO01	 12	 20.80	 Feliks Zemdegs	 2009ZEMD01	 55	 20.83	 Feng-Ren Huang (黃逢任)	 2010HUAN12	 10	 20.93	 Vương Tiến Đức	 2010TIEN01	 11	 20.94	 Yi-Heng Lee (李宜衡)	 2010LEEY01	 36	 20.96	 Lukas Lange	 2013LANG02	 10	 20.97	 Liping Jia (贾立平)	 2010JIAL01	 28	 21.02	 Dorian Stein	 2011STEI01	 12	 21.02	 Shunsuke Okuyama (奥山駿介)	 2012OKUY01	 11	 21.08	 Jo Han-Hyuk (조한혁)	 2008HANH01	 16	 21.15	 Farras Ahmad Fajari	 2011FAJA03	 10	 21.15	 Jie Jin (金杰)	 2012JINJ01	 15	 21.15	 Yongting You (尤永庭)	 2010YOUY01	 29	 21.16	 Fumiya Matsui (松井郁也)	 2013MATS02	 11	 21.16	 Charl Jovan Borromeo	 2012BORR01	 14	 21.21	 Motonori Inogai (猪貝基宣)	 2012INOG01	 15	 21.22	 Piotr Tomczyk	 2009TOMC01	 26	 21.25	 Mattia Francardi	 2010FRAN04	 12	 21.27	 Junyue Liu (刘俊越)	 2010LIUJ04	 19	 21.28	 Nikolay Evdokimov	 2010EVDO01	 37	 21.30	 Ali Sadeghi (علی صادقی)	 2012SADE01	 10	 21.30	 Qianqian Shao (邵千芊)	 2011SHAO01	 13	 21.36	 Gomain Ngernseng (โกเมน เงินเส็ง)	 2009NGER01	 25	 21.40	 Sihan Jiao (焦思涵)	 2010JIAO04	 10	 21.43	 Marion Gerard Bulanhagui	 2010BULA01	 16	 21.43	 Andrei Michael	 2011MICH03	 10	 21.46	 Niño Francis Reyes	 2012REYE04	 11	 21.46	 Jia-Hong Lu (陸嘉宏)	 2007LUJI01	 22	 21.50	 Chen Miao (苗琛)	 2010MIAO01	 12	 21.55	 Tomoya Yamashita (山下智也)	 2013YAMA01	 10	 21.59	 Yong Rong Seng	 2010SENG01	 18	 21.71


----------



## Renslay (Oct 31, 2013)

cubizh said:


> Spoiler: 3x3 Inverted Worst Solves Ranking
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...and what does it mean? What is an inverted worst solve?


----------



## cubizh (Oct 31, 2013)

Renslay said:


> ...and what does it mean? What is an inverted worst solve?


The table shows the fastest worst solves of competitors with 10 or more rounds, which is sorting by worst single (from Z to A).
So for instance, Tomoya Iida's worst solve ever was 15.00


----------



## cubizh (Nov 1, 2013)

Just an update on the fastest worst solves of competitors with 10 or more rounds, this time for 4x4.



Spoiler: Fastest worst 4x4 solves for competitors with 10 or more rounds




* Worst	** Name	** personID	** # Rounds	* 00:56.16	 Ryo Ito (伊藤崚)	 2012ITOR01	 15	 01:04.38	 Teo Kai Xiang	 2009XIAN01	 11	 01:04.52	 Zhouheng Sun (孙舟横)	 2008SUNZ01	 12	 01:06.05	 Robert Yau	 2009YAUR01	 43	 01:07.77	 Hao-Zheng Lin (林浩正)	 2008LINH01	 30	 01:07.90	 Yi-Heng Lee (李宜衡)	 2010LEEY01	 16	 01:07.96	 Masato Kobayashi (小林正人)	 2012KOBA01	 13	 01:08.31	 Ken Lin (練柏健)	 2009LINK01	 11	 01:08.41	 Zhiyang Chen (陈至扬)	 2011CHAN10	 21	 01:09.00	 Han-Cyun Chen (陳翰群)	 2008CHEN06	 16	
Ryo Ito solved 75 times, and his worst was 56.16. No DNFs!! That's and impressive regularity for this event.
(Oct 26th update)


----------



## cubizh (Nov 2, 2013)

As of Oct 29th.


Spoiler: Most NRs Singles




* #	** Name	** Country	** Single NRs	* 1	 Leandro Baltazar	 Portugal	 14	  Hilmar Magnusson	 Iceland	 14	 3	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Australia	 12	 4	 Oscar Alberto Ceballos Contreras	 Venezuela	 11	  Teo Kai Xiang	 Singapore	 11	  Nurym Kudaibergen	 Kazakhstan	 11	 7	 Derrick André Dabian Celedón	 Aruba	 10	 8	 Ciarán Beahan	 Ireland	 9	  Simon Westlund	 Sweden	 9	






Spoiler: Most NRs Averages




* #	** Name	** Country	** Average NRs	* 1	 Teo Kai Xiang	 Singapore	 10	  Leandro Baltazar	 Portugal	 10	  Nurym Kudaibergen	 Kazakhstan	 10	  Hilmar Magnusson	 Iceland	 10	 5	 Simon Westlund	 Sweden	 9	  Feliks Zemdegs	 Australia	 9	 7	 Erwan Kohler	 Switzerland	 8	  Ciarán Beahan	 Ireland	 8	  Matic Omulec	 Slovenia	 8	






Spoiler: Total NRs




* #	** Name	** Country	** Total NRs	* 1	 Leandro Baltazar	 Portugal	 24	  Hilmar Magnusson	 Iceland	 24	 3	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Australia	 21	  Teo Kai Xiang	 Singapore	 21	  Nurym Kudaibergen	 Kazakhstan	 21	 6	 Derrick André Dabian Celedón	 Aruba	 19	 7	 Oscar Alberto Ceballos Contreras	 Venezuela	 18	  Simon Westlund	 Sweden	 18	 9	 Ciarán Beahan	 Ireland	 17	 10	 Matic Omulec	 Slovenia	 16	



This shows which countries have either less competitiveness or world class all-rounders.


----------



## cubizh (Nov 3, 2013)

Times are seconds times 100.


Spoiler: Distant Best Average / Best Single Ratios




* Id	** Name	** Country	** Event	** Best Single	** Best Average	** Average / Single * 2009AXEL02	 Tore Axelsson	 Sweden	 pyram	 00:17.40	 05:26.28	 18.7517	x	 2011BOLA02	 Trinidad Salas Bolados	 Chile	 pyram	 00:07.08	 02:06.17	 17.8206	x	 2009LILO01	 Long Li	 China	 222	 00:06.71	 00:58.96	 8.7869	x	 2009RUSE01	 Magdalena Rusek	 Poland	 222	 00:03.08	 00:26.98	 8.7597	x	 2010KOZA01	 Jakub Kozak	 Poland	 222	 00:10.61	 01:23.90	 7.9076	x	 2011KIRU01	 Kesava Kirupa	 India	 sq1	 00:46.33	 05:51.30	 7.5826	x	 2012LADU01	 Arsenijs Ladusans	 Latvia	 pyram	 00:36.80	 04:36.36	 7.5098	x	 2011SAFI01	 Ashkan Safi (اشکان صافی)	 Iran	 pyram	 00:07.09	 00:50.17	 7.0762	x	 2011MART14	 Alejandro Constantino Martínez	 Mexico	 222	 00:14.93	 01:42.29	 6.8513	x	 2011CHAM02	 Shlok Chamaria	 India	 222	 00:12.91	 01:26.46	 6.6971	x	 2012SHAN01	 Ryan Shannon	 Canada	 222	 00:19.27	 02:07.52	 6.6175	x	 2011YEAN01	 Ángel Lin Ye	 Spain	 222	 00:02.16	 00:13.81	 6.3935	x	 2011FIEL01	 Victor Fielding	 Norway	 222	 00:03.33	 00:21.19	 6.3634	x	 2006GOME01	 David Gomes	 USA	 222	 00:01.63	 00:09.89	 6.0675	x	 2009SHAN05	 Jayashree Shankar	 India	 pyram	 00:17.54	 01:44.50	 5.9578	x	 2013GZEL01	 Ahmet Güzel	 Turkey	 pyram	 00:03.32	 00:19.65	 5.9187	x	 2005YAMA02	 Taroh Yamagishi (山岸太郎)	 Japan	 222	 00:09.18	 00:51.26	 5.5839	x	 2009KASE02	 Christian Kaserer	 Italy	 222	 00:00.69	 00:03.82	 5.5362	x	 2008BRID01	 Andy Bridger	 USA	 222	 00:01.36	 00:07.46	 5.4853	x	 2011PHIL02	 Valentin Philiponet	 France	 222	 00:07.53	 00:38.43	 5.1036	x	






Spoiler: Closest Best Average / Best Single Ratios




* Id	** Name	** Country	** Event	** Best Single	** Best Average	** Average / Single * 2010AGUI03	 Antonio Aguilera Manzano	 Spain	 666	 04:07.63	 04:07.89	 1.0010	x	 2011VECC01	 Vinny Vecchio	 USA	 666	 03:24.47	 03:24.83	 1.0018	x	 2011ESTO01	 Dexter Estolonio	 Philippines	 666	 03:39.27	 03:39.74	 1.0021	x	 2011LIUR01	 Rui Liu (刘睿)	 China	 777	 07:41.84	 07:42.92	 1.0023	x	 2008SANG03	 James Sangil	 Philippines	 666	 05:03.19	 05:03.96	 1.0025	x	 2011HUNG02	 Shao-Heng Hung (洪紹恆)	 Taiwan	 777	 05:57.80	 05:58.72	 1.0026	x	 2011MATA01	 Jorge Castillo Matas	 Spain	 777	 04:38.47	 04:39.20	 1.0026	x	 2011VECC01	 Vinny Vecchio	 USA	 777	 05:12.50	 05:13.35	 1.0027	x	 2013PRAM01	 Tonny Pramana	 Indonesia	 777	 06:52.38	 06:53.67	 1.0031	x	 2008CLAR01	 Thompson Clarke	 Canada	 777	 06:23.36	 06:24.59	 1.0032	x	 2008CUST01	 John Paul Custodio	 Philippines	 333ft	 03:03.55	 03:04.14	 1.0032	x	 2013JOKI01	 Kim Jokinen	 Finland	 666	 03:55.59	 03:56.51	 1.0039	x	 2008GARC05	 Patrick Garcin	 France	 666	 12:32.00	 12:35.00	 1.0040	x	 2007ROKA02	 Gábor Róka	 Hungary	 minx	 02:11.21	 02:11.76	 1.0042	x	 2012YUJI01	 Jie Yu (余杰)	 China	 333oh	 00:24.60	 00:24.73	 1.0053	x	 2012ANDR01	 Daniel Adrian López de Andrade	 Brazil	 666	 05:39.99	 05:41.93	 1.0057	x	 2010ASSY01	 Muhammad Bintang Assyidik	 Indonesia	 444	 01:20.19	 01:20.66	 1.0059	x	 2008BODO01	 Bálint Bodor	 Hungary	 777	 04:53.63	 04:55.36	 1.0059	x	 2009SPAN01	 Joel Spang	 Luxembourg	 666	 07:22.77	 07:25.39	 1.0059	x	 2009KEEY01	 Chen Kee Yen	 Malaysia	 777	 05:26.16	 05:28.10	 1.0059	x


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Nov 3, 2013)

cubizh said:


> As of Oct 29th.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Most NRs Singles
> ...



I have done more NR's !!!!!


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 3, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> I have done more NR's !!!!!



It's how many different events they hold the NR in, not how many NR's they have total.


----------



## cubizh (Nov 3, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> It's how many different events they hold the NR in, not how many NR's they have total.


That is correct, these are "currently hold NRs".
Antonie currently has 6+6 = 12 NRs.
I'm sure if you compete in more events you will hold more with relative ease 

Another interesting stat that I discovered but left out is the particular case of Jakob Kogler (2011KOGL01) that currently holds 7 single NRs but 0 average NRs. (No averages on BLDs...)


----------



## AndersB (Nov 3, 2013)

cubizh said:


> Times are seconds times 100.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Distant Best Average / Best Single Ratios
> ...


And what if you included magics?  
I'm pretty sure I would be high up on the first list...


----------



## TDM (Nov 3, 2013)

AndersB said:


> And what if you included magics?
> I'm pretty sure I would be high up on the first list...


Unless there's someone else with similar results in magic/master magic, you'd be third (average is 11.8 times the single).


----------



## cubizh (Nov 6, 2013)

By request.


Spoiler: Top100 solve distribution




* competitorId	** 5s	** 6s	** 7s	** 8s	** 9s	** 10s	** 11s	** 12s	** 13s	** 14s	** 15s	* Mats Valk	 1	 8	 56	 105	 114	 105	 95	 66	 63	 49	 45	 Feliks Zemdegs	 3	 22	 67	 71	 58	 21	 13	 4	 6	 2	 1	 Alexander Lau	 1	 8	 27	 25	 20	 12	 10	 7	 5	 2	 0	 Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)	 0	 1	 9	 43	 65	 76	 55	 41	 16	 21	 21	 Michał Pleskowicz	 0	 2	 15	 74	 91	 73	 45	 31	 27	 9	 15	 Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทย์โยธิน)	 0	 1	 3	 14	 58	 59	 38	 20	 12	 13	 9	 Andrew Ricci	 0	 1	 9	 45	 109	 115	 64	 39	 20	 14	 7	 Mitchell Lane	 0	 1	 0	 1	 7	 28	 41	 34	 31	 31	 23	 Marcin Zalewski	 0	 1	 3	 17	 41	 71	 66	 53	 35	 21	 10	 Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์)	 0	 4	 7	 38	 77	 76	 45	 30	 18	 15	 3	 Wataru Hashimura (端村航)	 0	 1	 1	 1	 23	 41	 72	 75	 44	 27	 21	 Kirt Protacio	 0	 1	 0	 7	 24	 30	 40	 31	 21	 12	 6	 Bill Wang	 0	 1	 4	 8	 28	 16	 19	 11	 12	 17	 5	 Yi-Heng Lee (李宜衡)	 0	 1	 0	 6	 30	 49	 32	 25	 11	 9	 5	 Cornelius Dieckmann	 0	 2	 26	 93	 98	 68	 61	 22	 21	 13	 11	 Arifumi Fushimi (伏見有史)	 0	 1	 6	 33	 56	 75	 59	 37	 25	 16	 3	 Richard Jay S. Apagar	 0	 1	 10	 35	 61	 66	 46	 38	 17	 8	 10	 Stephen Adhisaputra	 0	 1	 1	 8	 17	 40	 50	 39	 33	 17	 10	 Lucas Etter	 0	 1	 1	 12	 31	 29	 29	 21	 23	 8	 6	 Giovanni Contardi	 0	 1	 4	 32	 70	 66	 34	 27	 13	 5	 7	 Sergey Ryabko	 0	 2	 11	 53	 91	 99	 50	 31	 13	 8	 1	 Che-Ting Chu (朱哲廷)	 0	 1	 1	 4	 20	 41	 42	 39	 25	 16	 10	 Valentin Hoffmann	 0	 1	 0	 1	 6	 26	 36	 30	 27	 32	 15	 Robert Yau	 0	 1	 6	 16	 45	 76	 64	 44	 36	 15	 5	 Anthony Searle	 0	 1	 5	 24	 65	 82	 87	 57	 47	 39	 23	 Milán Baticz	 0	 1	 1	 17	 68	 115	 115	 97	 67	 49	 30	 Rowe Hessler	 0	 1	 23	 120	 217	 185	 147	 98	 68	 59	 34	 Kevin Costello III	 0	 1	 4	 15	 41	 72	 52	 41	 16	 17	 13	 Vincent Hartanto Utomo	 0	 1	 5	 17	 46	 77	 58	 43	 23	 18	 5	 Sebastian Weyer	 0	 1	 11	 27	 76	 56	 36	 22	 11	 7	 8	 Yu Nakajima (中島悠)	 0	 0	 10	 71	 139	 151	 117	 70	 41	 22	 9	 Yinqin Li (李尹钦)	 0	 0	 1	 1	 6	 5	 14	 9	 6	 4	 5	 Mitsuki Gunji (郡司光貴)	 0	 0	 5	 9	 53	 66	 61	 64	 42	 24	 14	 Kevin Hays	 0	 0	 1	 16	 41	 52	 41	 29	 25	 16	 10	 Mulun Yin (阴目仑)	 0	 0	 2	 22	 38	 76	 50	 34	 17	 15	 9	 Erik Akkersdijk	 0	 0	 14	 62	 144	 251	 243	 215	 112	 75	 38	 Denji Cortez Bautista	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 4	 1	 1	 Daniil Lee	 0	 0	 4	 6	 20	 28	 30	 27	 16	 9	 7	 Xiaolin Zeng (曾小林)	 0	 0	 2	 6	 32	 32	 36	 21	 13	 7	 1	 Antoine Cantin	 0	 0	 2	 5	 19	 35	 22	 23	 16	 12	 12	 Gabriel Dechichi Barbar	 0	 0	 9	 33	 56	 73	 58	 13	 18	 10	 10	 Breandan Vallance	 0	 0	 11	 39	 163	 145	 104	 85	 61	 24	 12	 Edward Lin	 0	 0	 1	 17	 56	 92	 86	 72	 73	 38	 32	 Dan Cohen	 0	 0	 5	 18	 90	 107	 123	 97	 74	 70	 57	 Morten Arborg	 0	 0	 8	 38	 66	 69	 41	 19	 21	 6	 4	 Paolo Moriello	 0	 0	 13	 48	 129	 132	 95	 57	 43	 19	 8	 Thanaporn Sichanugrist (ธนพร สิชฌนุกฤษฎ์)	 0	 0	 2	 6	 10	 17	 18	 15	 11	 7	 8	 Philipp Weyer	 0	 0	 7	 33	 51	 55	 48	 38	 18	 16	 9	 Harris Chan	 0	 0	 2	 18	 60	 86	 95	 66	 50	 26	 8	 Piti Pichedpan (ปิติ พิเชษฐพันธ์)	 0	 0	 8	 34	 68	 64	 54	 52	 26	 15	 7	 Justin Mallari	 0	 0	 3	 4	 24	 38	 56	 45	 35	 23	 15	 Kanneti Sae Han (คันธ์เนตี แซ่ห่าน)	 0	 0	 4	 31	 88	 108	 95	 70	 39	 28	 27	 Austin Moore	 0	 0	 2	 5	 18	 23	 14	 6	 2	 2	 4	 Dario Roa Sánchez	 0	 0	 3	 17	 29	 21	 22	 16	 7	 10	 5	 Weixing Zhang (张炜星)	 0	 0	 3	 13	 46	 65	 51	 42	 33	 15	 6	 Eric Limeback	 0	 0	 3	 19	 59	 92	 69	 56	 41	 30	 27	 Yu Sajima (佐島優)	 0	 0	 6	 34	 109	 155	 99	 52	 34	 29	 10	 Wojciech Knott	 0	 0	 1	 1	 7	 19	 29	 27	 17	 9	 3	 Andy Smith	 0	 0	 1	 9	 37	 42	 39	 40	 18	 6	 4	 Bence Barát	 0	 0	 1	 4	 45	 95	 148	 116	 96	 75	 44	 Zhouheng Sun (孙舟横)	 0	 0	 2	 10	 34	 31	 36	 17	 17	 5	 4	 Haowei Fan (樊浩玮)	 0	 0	 3	 15	 44	 70	 57	 35	 23	 14	 6	 Thom Barlow	 0	 0	 1	 1	 16	 26	 41	 47	 33	 18	 21	 Justin Adsuara	 0	 0	 1	 5	 31	 38	 83	 76	 52	 51	 39	 Leon Schmidtchen	 0	 0	 1	 14	 45	 77	 60	 32	 16	 5	 12	 Jan Smarschevski	 0	 0	 1	 11	 43	 66	 64	 38	 21	 10	 11	 Thompson Clarke	 0	 0	 2	 12	 31	 71	 68	 65	 46	 32	 31	 SeungBeom Cho	 0	 0	 1	 2	 13	 18	 11	 3	 2	 1	 1	 Ravi Fernando	 0	 0	 2	 13	 30	 75	 73	 47	 29	 11	 5	 Moritz Patzelt	 0	 0	 1	 2	 19	 30	 36	 31	 21	 20	 17	 Carlos Méndez García-Barroso	 0	 0	 5	 28	 43	 58	 41	 27	 15	 9	 8	 Björn Korbanka	 0	 0	 1	 7	 48	 103	 116	 101	 57	 34	 26	 Jonathan Tan Wei Xiat	 0	 0	 1	 7	 18	 27	 39	 20	 18	 17	 11	 Takumi Yoshida (吉田匠)	 0	 0	 1	 5	 18	 60	 68	 79	 48	 22	 5	 Anssi Vanhala	 0	 0	 1	 2	 9	 28	 50	 47	 36	 39	 38	 Rowan Kinneavy	 0	 0	 1	 4	 13	 25	 35	 29	 25	 18	 11	 Ben Whitmore	 0	 0	 1	 0	 1	 13	 28	 19	 21	 21	 4	 Simon Westlund	 0	 0	 1	 11	 40	 68	 54	 57	 34	 19	 18	 Kailong Li (李开隆)	 0	 0	 2	 10	 36	 42	 39	 43	 25	 22	 12	 Ihor Bilchenko (Ігор Більченко)	 0	 0	 1	 2	 13	 46	 34	 34	 25	 15	 6	 Phillip Espinoza	 0	 0	 1	 13	 44	 79	 71	 87	 72	 36	 27	 James Hamory	 0	 0	 2	 13	 37	 63	 59	 31	 24	 12	 5	 Stefan Huber	 0	 0	 1	 14	 40	 83	 77	 51	 36	 13	 8	 Dmitry Aniskin	 0	 0	 1	 0	 1	 4	 7	 12	 10	 8	 5	 Yohei Oka (岡要平)	 0	 0	 1	 0	 7	 37	 115	 145	 136	 77	 43	 Timothy Sun	 0	 0	 1	 1	 20	 54	 83	 96	 73	 76	 42	 Louis Cormier	 0	 0	 1	 8	 26	 71	 61	 42	 15	 17	 8	 Isaac Wappes	 0	 0	 1	 0	 1	 5	 18	 17	 21	 17	 13	 Tomasz Cyrklaff	 0	 0	 1	 1	 9	 15	 28	 23	 13	 13	 7	 Kim Tae Hyung (김태형)	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 1	 3	 5	 8	 20	 17	 Tomasz Żołnowski	 0	 0	 1	 27	 104	 216	 235	 151	 89	 42	 20	 Patryk Szewczyk	 0	 0	 1	 0	 3	 3	 20	 23	 18	 11	 6	 Jure Gregorc	 0	 0	 1	 2	 12	 29	 25	 28	 19	 10	 6	 Massimiliano Iovane	 0	 0	 1	 8	 33	 53	 75	 54	 36	 24	 11	 Lee Poon Kit (李本杰)	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 3	 19	 30	 34	 23	 31	 Erik Johnson	 0	 0	 1	 0	 1	 1	 13	 29	 34	 45	 34	 Nguyễn Ngọc Thịnh	 0	 0	 1	 0	 2	 13	 13	 6	 9	 4	 5	 Christopher Olson	 0	 0	 1	 7	 32	 56	 66	 48	 23	 23	 18	 Hunor Bózsing	 0	 0	 1	 7	 20	 45	 84	 51	 27	 17	 20	 Davide Merli	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 1	 5	 2	 12	 11


----------



## cubizh (Nov 6, 2013)

Requested by Robert Yau.


Spoiler: Top 100 3x3 competitors (single) that have beaten their PB by more than 1 second




* Name	** PB transition	* Andy Smith	 9 -> 7	 Anthony Searle	 8 -> 6	 Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทย์โยธิน)	 8 -> 6	 Ben Whitmore	 9 -> 7	 Carlos Méndez García-Barroso	 9 -> 7	 Dan Cohen	 9 -> 7	 Dmitry Aniskin	 10 -> 7	 Erik Akkersdijk	 9 -> 7	 Erik Johnson	 9 -> 7	 Gabriel Dechichi Barbar	 9 -> 7	 Harris Chan	 9 -> 7	 Isaac Wappes	 10 -> 7	 Jure Gregorc	 10 -> 7	 Justin Mallari	 9 -> 7	 Kailong Li (李开隆)	 9 -> 7	 Kim Tae Hyung (김태형)	 11 -> 7	 Kirt Protacio	 8 -> 6	 Lee Poon Kit (李本杰)	 10 -> 7	 Mitchell Lane	 9 -> 6	 Moritz Patzelt	 10 -> 7	 Morten Arborg	 10 -> 7	 Nguyễn Ngọc Thịnh	 9 -> 7	 Patryk Szewczyk	 10 -> 7	 Rowan Kinneavy	 9 -> 7	 Rowe Hessler	 8 -> 6	 Stephen Adhisaputra	 8 -> 6	 Thom Barlow	 9 -> 7	 Tomasz Cyrklaff	 9 -> 7	 Valentin Hoffmann	 8 -> 6	 Wojciech Knott	 9 -> 7	 Yi-Heng Lee (李宜衡)	 8 -> 6	 Yinqin Li (李尹钦)	 9 -> 7	 Yohei Oka (岡要平)	 9 -> 7


----------



## Stefan (Nov 6, 2013)

cubizh said:


> Top100 solve distribution



This could greatly benefit from a graphical representation (for example circles of size proportional to the number).


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 7, 2013)

cubizh said:


> Requested by Robert Yau.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Top 100 3x3 competitors (single) that have beaten their PB by more than 1 second
> ...



My single when from 8.96 to 7.16, and if you just count different comps, the it went from 9.69 to 7.16.


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 7, 2013)

Torch said:


> Here are all events with the years in which the world record was not broken, and the best time achieved that year.
> 
> *2x2 Average*2012 Christopher Olson 2.16
> 2011 Cameron Stollery 2.27



I'm surprised my 2.27 was the fastest average of 2011... and that was my first sub-3. 
Nice stat, interesting to read.



cubizh said:


> (FIXED)Most wins in comps (non-DNF)" (To Be Fixed)
> Clean sweeps (wins in every competition event) (non-DNF wins)
> * Competition	** Number of events/wins	** Competitor	* MelbourneCubeDay2010	 10	 Feliks Zemdegs



This is why Australian competitions can sometimes be a bit depressing.


----------



## cubizh (Nov 7, 2013)

Stefan said:


> This could greatly benefit from a graphical representation (for example circles of size proportional to the number).


I thought of that, but most are major incomprehensive blobs.
Here's an interesting one (hopefully):
XX is single 3x3 ranking; YY is solve seconds.


Spoiler


----------



## Stefan (Nov 7, 2013)

cubizh said:


> Here's an interesting one (hopefully):
> XX is single 3x3 ranking; YY is solve seconds.



Nice, thanks. Many people have only very small circles, though, kinda hiding their distributions. Can you make the circle sizes proportional to the *relative* numbers of solves instead? If that gets too crowded or too wide, just show the top 50 or switch XX and YY (and if you do the latter, you can maybe add names again).

Edit: Also, seeing people's record times as curve under the circle cloud would be nice.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Nov 8, 2013)

I need to submit this by this weekend. 
Can someone help me out?
I'm from India. Need the top 3 ranked participants of all 17 events for my country with their dob, times (both single and average). If possible in PDF or word. The WCA site has only the first rank in the records page and when I try copy pasting that on gmail, the alignment gets altered and becomes messy. Please help. Have been stuck with this for long. Thanks.


----------



## vcuber13 (Nov 8, 2013)

go to the rankings not the records


----------



## Bhargav777 (Nov 9, 2013)

vcuber13 said:


> go to the rankings not the records



I actually did not mean that. Never mind. Thanks anyway


----------



## yoinneroid (Nov 9, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> I need to submit this by this weekend.
> Can someone help me out?
> I'm from India. Need the top 3 ranked participants of all 17 events for my country with their dob, times (both single and average). If possible in PDF or word. The WCA site has only the first rank in the records page and when I try copy pasting that on gmail, the alignment gets altered and becomes messy. Please help. Have been stuck with this for long. Thanks.



Here you go: https://www.dropbox.com/s/mbqbf0fp3b5uqtt/Indian Top 3 ranks.pdf
Took me around 30 minutes. Done manually, so there might be some typo.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Nov 10, 2013)

yoinneroid said:


> Here you go: https://www.dropbox.com/s/mbqbf0fp3b5uqtt/Indian Top 3 ranks.pdf
> Took me around 30 minutes. Done manually, so there might be some typo.



Thanks a ton!!! ^_^


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 11, 2013)

*Cubing Nemesis*

This was originally requested by Robert Yau
How many people don't have a "cubing nemesis"? A nemesis here is someone who beats you in all events that you have a result in. This was a tricky problem due to the amount of data crunching required, but I've managed it with the help of an Excel macro. The events columns below give the number of events that person has a result in, which is also how the table is ordered. I haven't calculated a full list of people with 2+ nemeses because my computer wouldn't appreciate being asked to do it.

*196 People with no nemesis*


Spoiler




NameCountryEventsBence BarátHungary29Daniel SheppardUnited Kingdom29Sébastien AurouxGermany29Maarten SmitNetherlands29Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)Japan29Henrik Buus AagaardDenmark29Timothy SunUSA29Yunqi Ouyang (欧阳韵奇)China29Jan BentlageGermany29François CourtèsFrance29Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭)Japan29Chunyu Zhang 2 (张春雨)China29Simon WestlundSweden29Dan CohenUSA28Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Japan28Milán BaticzHungary28John BrechonUSA28Cornelius DieckmannGermany28Austin ReedUSA28Erik AkkersdijkNetherlands28Fakhri RaihaanIndonesia28Antoine CantinCanada28Callum Hales-JeppUnited Kingdom28Evan LiuUSA28Kim JokinenFinland28Trevor PetersenUSA28Riley WooUSA28Jakob KoglerAustria28Kai JiptnerGermany28Christopher OlsonUSA27Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)China27Michał PleskowiczPoland27Mats ValkNetherlands27Robert YauUnited Kingdom27Carlos Méndez García-BarrosoSpain27Kevin Costello IIIUSA27Vincent Hartanto UtomoIndonesia27Thompson ClarkeCanada27Rafael Werneck CinotoBrazil27Louis CormierCanada27Gunnar KrigSweden27David WonerUSA27Teo Kai XiangSingapore27Dániel VargaHungary27Dmitry KryuzbanRussia27Tim ReynoldsUSA27Felix LeeUSA27Niklas SpiesGermany27Chester LianMalaysia27Clément GalletFrance27Nobuaki Suga (菅信昭)Japan27Emanuel RheinertGermany27Feliks ZemdegsAustralia27Jayden McNeillAustralia26Rowe HesslerUSA26Rami SbahiUSA26Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทย์โยธิน)Thailand26Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)Japan26Yu Sajima (佐島優)Japan26Sachio Iwasaki (岩崎幸生)Japan26Moritz KarlGermany26Stephen AdhisaputraIndonesia26Piotr Michał PadlewskiPoland26Pierre BouvierFrance26Marcin JakubowskiPoland26Daniel Cano SalgadoColombia26Pedro Santos GuimarãesBrazil26Daniel GrabskiAustria26Antoine PiauFrance26AJ BlairUSA26Lucas GarronGermany26Andreas PohlGermany26Wojciech SzatanowskiPoland26Boriss BenzerrukiLatvia26Edward LinUSA25Kevin HaysUSA25Marcin ZalewskiPoland25Eric LimebackCanada25Andre Febrianto JonathanIndonesia25Congbiao Jiang (蒋丛骉)China25Michael RöhrerAustria25Mitchell LaneUSA25Nathan AzariaIndonesia25Niko RonkainenFinland25Nathan DwyerUSA25Olivér PergeHungary25Bálint BodorHungary25Riadi ArsandiIndonesia25Jonathan Midjord ShapiraDenmark25Albin XhemajlajSweden25Loïc PetitFrance25Ting Sheng Bao YangSpain25Noah ArthursUSA25Muhammad Iril Khairul AnamIndonesia25Anton RostovikovRussia25Jimmy CollBelgium25Arnaud van GalenNetherlands25Alex ThielemierUSA25Tse-Kan Lin (林哲侃)Taiwan25Hendry CahyadiIndonesia24Przemysław KaletaPoland24Gabriel Pereira CampanhaBrazil24Michał HalczukPoland24Brúnó BereczkiHungary24Weifeng Cheng (程维锋)China24Michael YoungUSA24Lucas WescheGermany24Ville SeppänenFinland24Jakub CabajPoland24Justin JaffrayCanada23Jakub KipaPoland23Morten ArborgNorway23Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호)Korea23Anssi VanhalaFinland23Nils FeuerGermany23Jorge Castillo MatasSpain23Javier Tirado OrtizSpain23Jules DesjardinFrance23Paweł KowolPoland23Daniel WuUSA23Teera Tareesuchevakul (ธีรา ธารีสุชีวกุล)Thailand23Filippo BrancaleoniItaly23Tim WongUSA23Matteo ColomboItaly23Alexander Olleta del MolinoSpain23Giovanni ContardiItaly23Baramee Pookcharoen (บารมี พุกเจริญ)Thailand23Alexander LauUnited Kingdom22Sebastian WeyerGermany22Jinseong Kim (김진성)Korea22Deven NadudvariUSA22Bhargav NarasimhanIndia22James DonahueUSA22Ramón DerschGermany22Oscar Roth AndersenDenmark22Gooi Ying ChyiMalaysia22Christian KasererItaly22Oleg GritsenkoRussia22Linus FreszGermany22Yohei Oka (岡要平)Japan21Piotr KózkaPoland21Grzegorz ŁuczynaPoland21Chung-Han Hsu (許鍾瀚)Taiwan21István KoczaHungary21Dene BeardsleyNew Zealand21Niko PaavilainenFinland21Valentin HoffmannFrance21Gabriel Dechichi BarbarBrazil20Sergey RyabkoRussia20Drew BradsUSA20Lin Chen (陈霖)China20Shuto Ueno (上野柊斗)Japan20Takumi Yoshida (吉田匠)Japan20Jason KilbournAustralia20Gaspard LeleuxFrance20Brandon LinUSA20Tomas KristianssonSweden20Wataru Hashimura (端村航)Japan20Arifumi Fushimi (伏見有史)Japan19Julian DavidCanada19Bence IrsikHungary19Vincent SheuUSA19Zane CarneyAustralia19Andrea SantambrogioItaly19Jakub WolniewiczPoland18Marvin LlanetaPhilippines18Alfrisa Diva WandanaIndonesia18Park Sang-Min (박상민)Korea18Yi Seung-Woo (이승우)Korea18Tim MajorAustralia18Andrew NelsonUSA18Adrian LehmannGermany18Sameer MahmoodUnited Kingdom17Meng'an Pu (浦梦安)China17Ragil SetyadiIndonesia17Richard Jay S. ApagarPhilippines16Kaijun Lin (林恺俊)China16Amir Hossein Nafisi (امیر حسین نفیسی)Iran16Aron Puddy-MathewAustralia16Oliver FrostUnited Kingdom16Yunsu Nam (남윤수)Korea15Renhard JulindraIndonesia15Oleksii Lukin (Олексій Лукін)Ukraine15Bingliang Li (李炳良)China15Marcell EndreyHungary15Grzegorz JałochaPoland15Simon CrawfordUnited Kingdom13Piotr AlexandrowiczPoland13Vincent JulindraIndonesia12Sebastiano TrontoItaly12Sam Zhixiao Wang (王志骁)China12Yuxin Wang (王宇欣)China11Ruzhen Ye (叶儒臻)China10Matthew YepCanada9Kazuhito Iimura (飯村数人)Japan8Marcin KowalczykPoland6



*106 People with only 1 nemesis*


Spoiler




NameCountryEventsNemesisCorey SakowskiUSA29Daniel SheppardMike HugheyUSA29Daniel SheppardNick VuUSA29Daniel SheppardQirun Zhong (钟奇润)China29Daniel SheppardZhiyang Chen (陈至扬)China28Dan CohenJames MolloyUnited Kingdom28Daniel SheppardBaiqiang Dong (董百强)China28Sébastien AurouxAnthony HsuUSA28Simon WestlundWalker WelchUSA28Simon WestlundAinesh SevellarajaMalaysia27Daniel SheppardBrandon MikelUSA27Daniel SheppardRémi EsturouneFrance27Simon WestlundChris WallUnited Kingdom27Simon WestlundJonathan CookmeyerUSA27Simon WestlundTakahiro Tomisawa (富沢隆広)Japan27Simon WestlundMariano D'ImperioItaly27Simon WestlundMatic OmulecSlovenia27Simon WestlundJosé Leonardo Chaparro PrietoColombia27Simon WestlundGuillain PotronFrance26Bence BarátMichał RobaczykPoland26Dan CohenStefan PochmannGermany26Daniel SheppardNikhil MandeIndia26Daniel SheppardTim HabermaasGermany26Daniel SheppardAuguste OlivryFrance26Erik AkkersdijkJens DiewaldGermany26Simon WestlundDaniel Gracia OrtizSpain25Dan CohenLars Vennike NielssonDenmark25Daniel SheppardLorenzo Vigani PoliItaly25Erik AkkersdijkHunor BózsingHungary25Feliks ZemdegsKrzysztof ŻeruchaPoland25Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Chia-Liang Tai (戴嘉良)Taiwan25Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Guus de WitNetherlands25Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Kou Oobatake (大畠功)Japan25Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Ilham Ridhwan Kharisma YudhaIndonesia24Daniel SheppardArvid SkarrieSweden24Daniel SheppardNevins Chan Pak Hoong (陈百鸿)Malaysia24Daniel SheppardHaowei Fan (樊浩玮)China24Feliks ZemdegsJonathan Tan Wei XiatMalaysia24Feliks ZemdegsKristopher De AsisCanada24Feliks ZemdegsWeixing Zhang (张炜星)China24Mats ValkChen Kee YenMalaysia24Simon WestlundJames HamoryUSA24Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Mitsuki Gunji (郡司光貴)Japan24Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Wojciech KnottPoland24Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Martin ZahradníkCzech Republic24Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Chia-Wei Lu (呂家維)Taiwan23Antoine CantinBrady MetherallCanada23Dan CohenDennis StrehlauGermany23Daniel SheppardNipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์)Thailand23Feliks ZemdegsPedro Henrique Da Silva RoqueBrazil23Feliks ZemdegsKarina Grandjean BeckDenmark23Simon WestlundKanneti Sae Han (คันธ์เนตี แซ่ห่าน)Thailand23Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Péter PozsgaiHungary23Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Muhammad Jihan KhalilurrahmanIndonesia23Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Sungho Hong (홍성호)Korea23Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Radityo Yunus Utomo WicaksonoIndonesia22Antoine CantinLucas Benito RolandoSpain22Bence BarátMaxim ChechnevRussia22Daniel SheppardPrin Kijviwattanakarn (ปริญ กิจวิวัฒนการ)Thailand22Evan LiuDmitry ZvyagintsevRussia22Feliks ZemdegsKailong Li (李开隆)China22Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Dmitry KaryakinRussia21Daniel SheppardKevin MontanoItaly21Daniel SheppardMatthew SheerinUnited Kingdom21Daniel SheppardHenrik OlssonSweden21Daniel SheppardNikolay EvdokimovRussia21Feliks ZemdegsIvan Vynnyk (Іван Винник)Ukraine21Feliks ZemdegsBrock HamannAustralia21John BrechonSeungBeom ChoKorea21Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Takayuki Ookusa (大艸尊之)Japan21Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Alvin FebrianthIndonesia21Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Fabien LebaillyFrance21Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Kam Chor Kin (甘楚健)China20Bence BarátForte ShinkoCanada20Dan CohenDidiet Aditya Bayu KusumaIndonesia20Daniel SheppardAngga AtrieIndonesia20Simon WestlundMuhammad BadruddinIndonesia20Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Gloryan Casimir NursewanIndonesia19Antoine CantinCameron StolleryAustralia19Feliks ZemdegsWeston MizumotoUSA19Feliks ZemdegsPiotr TomczykPoland19Feliks ZemdegsYu Da-HyunKorea19Simon WestlundAdam Rotal YuliandaruIndonesia19Vincent Hartanto UtomoAnukun Supcharoenkun (อนุกูล ทรัพย์เจริญกุล)Thailand19Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Chris HardwickUSA18Daniel SheppardMateusz FydrychPoland18Erik AkkersdijkEmily WangCanada18Feliks ZemdegsChristian DirksGermany18Feliks ZemdegsJunyue Liu (刘俊越)China18Michał HalczukLuke HubbardUnited Kingdom17Dmitry KryuzbanAlexey OblaukhovRussia17Feliks ZemdegsQingbin Chen (陈庆斌)China17Feliks ZemdegsDavid SchultGermany17Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Phillip EspinozaUSA17Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)Victor BogatovRussia16Vincent Hartanto UtomoAdrian JorghyIndonesia16Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Hung Lo (羅鴻)Taiwan15Daniel SheppardBill WangCanada15Feliks ZemdegsAnthony SearleBelize15Feliks ZemdegsBreandan VallanceUnited Kingdom15Feliks ZemdegsGabriel Alejandro Orozco CasillasMexico15Marcin ZalewskiMatteo ProvasiItaly14Filippo BrancaleoniJustin MallariUSA13Feliks ZemdegsFrancisco Javier Lemes SáezChile13Marcin ZalewskiPiti Pichedpan (ปิติ พิเชษฐพันธ์)Thailand10Feliks ZemdegsCheng Chen (陈成)China7Piotr Michał Padlewski


----------



## Mikel (Nov 12, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> This was originally requested by Robert Yau
> How many people don't have a "cubing nemesis"? A nemesis here is someone who beats you in all events that you have a result in. This was a tricky problem due to the amount of data crunching required, but I've managed it with the help of an Excel macro. The events columns below give the number of events that person has a result in, which is also how the table is ordered. I haven't calculated a full list of people with 2+ nemeses because my computer wouldn't appreciate being asked to do it.
> 
> *196 People with no nemesis*
> ...



We're not so different, You and I.



Spoiler


----------



## Stefan (Nov 12, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> I haven't calculated a full list of people with 2+ nemeses because my computer wouldn't appreciate being asked to do it.



Challenge accepted.

Which export did you use for that? I'll try tomorrow with WCA_export196_20131111.


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 12, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Challenge accepted.
> 
> Which export did you use for that? I'll try tomorrow with WCA_export196_20131111.



I used that export (11/11). I think it should be a lot faster with a proper database. 2 or even 3 nemeses would be done fairly easily with my excel setup but it has problems when it encounters people with thousands of nemeses.

The way I found the list above was to make a list of everyone who had beaten Simon or Feliks in any event. That created a shortlist of ~1000 people. Of course you must beat one of them to have 0 or 1 nemesis. Then I checked those 1000 one at a time (with a macro) to see whether anyone was ahead (strictly ahead, so if you tie with someone they cant be a nemesis) of them in the rankings in all the events they had done.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 12, 2013)

Ok, did it with a Python program using the .tsv export. Takes a few seconds on my laptop.



Spoiler: Program





```
[noparse]import zipfile, csv

source = 'WCA_export196_20131111.tsv.zip'
upto_nemeses = 10

names, ranks = {}, {}
with zipfile.ZipFile(source) as zf:
    with zf.open('WCA_export_Persons.tsv') as pf:
        for row in csv.DictReader(pf, delimiter='\t'):
            if row['subid'] == '1':
                names[row['id']] = row['name']
    for kind in ('Single', 'Average'):
        with zf.open('WCA_export_Ranks'+kind+'.tsv') as rf:
            for row in csv.DictReader(rf, delimiter='\t'):
                ranks.setdefault(row['personId'], {})[kind+row['eventId']] = int(row['worldRank'])

def is_nemesis(badguy, victim):
    badguy_ranks = ranks[badguy]
    for event, rank in ranks[victim].items():
        if event not in badguy_ranks or badguy_ranks[event] >= rank:
            return False
    return True

people = sorted(ranks, key=lambda p: (-len(ranks[p]), names[p]))
nemeses = {p:[] for p in people}
for p in people[:]:
    if p in people:
        for q in people:
            if is_nemesis(p, q):
                nemeses[q].append(names[p])
        people = [q for q in people if len(nemeses[q]) <= upto_nemeses]

out = ''
for nc in range(upto_nemeses+1):
    foo = [p for p in people if len(nemeses[p]) == nc]
    out += '[spoiler="{} People with {} nemeses"][table="width: 700, class: grid, align: left"]\n'.format(len(foo), nc)
    out += '[tr][td][b]Name[/b][/td][td][b]Events[/b][/td][td][b]Nemeses[/b][/td][/tr]'
    for p in foo:
        cells = (names[p], len(ranks[p]), ', '.join(sorted(nemeses[p])))
        out += '[tr]' + ''.join('[td]{}[/td]'.format(x) for x in cells) + '[/tr]\n'
    out += '[/table][/spoiler]'
print(out)[/noparse]
```






Spoiler: 196 People with 0 nemeses




*Name**Events**Nemeses*Bence Barát29Chunyu Zhang 2 (张春雨)29Daniel Sheppard29François Courtès29Henrik Buus Aagaard29Jan Bentlage29Maarten Smit29Simon Westlund29Sébastien Auroux29Timothy Sun29Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭)29Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)29Yunqi Ouyang (欧阳韵奇)29Antoine Cantin28Austin Reed28Callum Hales-Jepp28Cornelius Dieckmann28Dan Cohen28Erik Akkersdijk28Evan Liu28Fakhri Raihaan28Jakob Kogler28John Brechon28Kai Jiptner28Kim Jokinen28Milán Baticz28Riley Woo28Trevor Petersen28Yu Nakajima (中島悠)28Carlos Méndez García-Barroso27Chester Lian27Christopher Olson27Clément Gallet27David Woner27Dmitry Kryuzban27Dániel Varga27Emanuel Rheinert27Feliks Zemdegs27Felix Lee27Gunnar Krig27Kevin Costello III27Louis Cormier27Mats Valk27Michał Pleskowicz27Niklas Spies27Nobuaki Suga (菅信昭)27Rafael Werneck Cinoto27Robert Yau27Teo Kai Xiang27Thompson Clarke27Tim Reynolds27Vincent Hartanto Utomo27Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)27AJ Blair26Andreas Pohl26Antoine Piau26Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทย์โยธิน)26Boriss Benzerruki26Daniel Cano Salgado26Daniel Grabski26Jayden McNeill26Lucas Garron26Marcin Jakubowski26Moritz Karl26Pedro Santos Guimarães26Pierre Bouvier26Piotr Michał Padlewski26Rami Sbahi26Rowe Hessler26Sachio Iwasaki (岩崎幸生)26Stephen Adhisaputra26Wojciech Szatanowski26Yu Sajima (佐島優)26Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)26Albin Xhemajlaj25Alex Thielemier25Andre Febrianto Jonathan25Anton Rostovikov25Arnaud van Galen25Bálint Bodor25Congbiao Jiang (蒋丛骉)25Edward Lin25Eric Limeback25Jimmy Coll25Jonathan Midjord Shapira25Kevin Hays25Loïc Petit25Marcin Zalewski25Michael Röhrer25Mitchell Lane25Muhammad Iril Khairul Anam25Nathan Azaria25Nathan Dwyer25Niko Ronkainen25Noah Arthurs25Olivér Perge25Riadi Arsandi25Ting Sheng Bao Yang25Tse-Kan Lin (林哲侃)25Brúnó Bereczki24Gabriel Pereira Campanha24Hendry Cahyadi24Jakub Cabaj24Lucas Wesche24Michael Young24Michał Halczuk24Przemysław Kaleta24Ville Seppänen24Weifeng Cheng (程维锋)24Alexander Olleta del Molino23Anssi Vanhala23Baramee Pookcharoen (บารมี พุกเจริญ)23Daniel Wu23Filippo Brancaleoni23Giovanni Contardi23Jakub Kipa23Javier Tirado Ortiz23Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호)23Jorge Castillo Matas23Jules Desjardin23Justin Jaffray23Matteo Colombo23Morten Arborg23Nils Feuer23Paweł Kowol23Teera Tareesuchevakul (ธีรา ธารีสุชีวกุล)23Tim Wong23Alexander Lau22Bhargav Narasimhan22Christian Kaserer22Deven Nadudvari22Gooi Ying Chyi22James Donahue22Jinseong Kim (김진성)22Linus Fresz22Oleg Gritsenko22Oscar Roth Andersen22Ramón Dersch22Sebastian Weyer22Chung-Han Hsu (許鍾瀚)21Dene Beardsley21Grzegorz Łuczyna21István Kocza21Niko Paavilainen21Piotr Kózka21Valentin Hoffmann21Yohei Oka (岡要平)21Brandon Lin20Drew Brads20Gabriel Dechichi Barbar20Gaspard Leleux20Jason Kilbourn20Lin Chen (陈霖)20Sergey Ryabko20Shuto Ueno (上野柊斗)20Takumi Yoshida (吉田匠)20Tomas Kristiansson20Wataru Hashimura (端村航)20Andrea Santambrogio19Arifumi Fushimi (伏見有史)19Bence Irsik19Julian David19Vincent Sheu19Zane Carney19Adrian Lehmann18Alfrisa Diva Wandana18Andrew Nelson18Jakub Wolniewicz18Marvin Llaneta18Park Sang-Min (박상민)18Tim Major18Yi Seung-Woo (이승우)18Meng'an Pu (浦梦安)17Ragil Setyadi17Sameer Mahmood17Amir Hossein Nafisi (امیر حسین نفیسی)16Aron Puddy-Mathew16Kaijun Lin (林恺俊)16Oliver Frost16Richard Jay S. Apagar16Bingliang Li (李炳良)15Grzegorz Jałocha15Marcell Endrey15Oleksii Lukin (Олексій Лукін)15Renhard Julindra15Yunsu Nam (남윤수)15Piotr Alexandrowicz13Simon Crawford13Sam Zhixiao Wang (王志骁)12Sebastiano Tronto12Vincent Julindra12Yuxin Wang (王宇欣)11Ruzhen Ye (叶儒臻)10Matthew Yep9Kazuhito Iimura (飯村数人)8Marcin Kowalczyk6






Spoiler: 106 People with 1 nemeses




*Name**Events**Nemeses*Corey Sakowski29Daniel SheppardMike Hughey29Daniel SheppardNick Vu29Daniel SheppardQirun Zhong (钟奇润)29Daniel SheppardAnthony Hsu28Simon WestlundBaiqiang Dong (董百强)28Sébastien AurouxJames Molloy28Daniel SheppardWalker Welch28Simon WestlundZhiyang Chen (陈至扬)28Dan CohenAinesh Sevellaraja27Daniel SheppardBrandon Mikel27Daniel SheppardChris Wall27Simon WestlundJonathan Cookmeyer27Simon WestlundJosé Leonardo Chaparro Prieto27Simon WestlundMariano D'Imperio27Simon WestlundMatic Omulec27Simon WestlundRémi Esturoune27Simon WestlundTakahiro Tomisawa (富沢隆広)27Simon WestlundAuguste Olivry26Erik AkkersdijkGuillain Potron26Bence BarátJens Diewald26Simon WestlundMichał Robaczyk26Dan CohenNikhil Mande26Daniel SheppardStefan Pochmann26Daniel SheppardTim Habermaas26Daniel SheppardChia-Liang Tai (戴嘉良)25Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Daniel Gracia Ortiz25Dan CohenGuus de Wit25Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Hunor Bózsing25Feliks ZemdegsKou Oobatake (大畠功)25Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Krzysztof Żerucha25Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Lars Vennike Nielsson25Daniel SheppardLorenzo Vigani Poli25Erik AkkersdijkArvid Skarrie24Daniel SheppardChen Kee Yen24Simon WestlundHaowei Fan (樊浩玮)24Feliks ZemdegsIlham Ridhwan Kharisma Yudha24Daniel SheppardJames Hamory24Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Jonathan Tan Wei Xiat24Feliks ZemdegsKristopher De Asis24Feliks ZemdegsMartin Zahradník24Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Mitsuki Gunji (郡司光貴)24Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Nevins Chan Pak Hoong (陈百鸿)24Daniel SheppardWeixing Zhang (张炜星)24Mats ValkWojciech Knott24Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Brady Metherall23Dan CohenChia-Wei Lu (呂家維)23Antoine CantinDennis Strehlau23Daniel SheppardKanneti Sae Han (คันธ์เนตี แซ่ห่าน)23Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Karina Grandjean Beck23Simon WestlundMuhammad Jihan Khalilurrahman23Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์)23Feliks ZemdegsPedro Henrique Da Silva Roque23Feliks ZemdegsPéter Pozsgai23Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Sungho Hong (홍성호)23Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Dmitry Zvyagintsev22Feliks ZemdegsKailong Li (李开隆)22Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Lucas Benito Rolando22Bence BarátMaxim Chechnev22Daniel SheppardPrin Kijviwattanakarn (ปริญ กิจวิวัฒนการ)22Evan LiuRadityo Yunus Utomo Wicaksono22Antoine CantinAlvin Febrianth21Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Brock Hamann21John BrechonDmitry Karyakin21Daniel SheppardFabien Lebailly21Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Henrik Olsson21Daniel SheppardIvan Vynnyk (Іван Винник)21Feliks ZemdegsKevin Montano21Daniel SheppardMatthew Sheerin21Daniel SheppardNikolay Evdokimov21Feliks ZemdegsSeungBeom Cho21Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Takayuki Ookusa (大艸尊之)21Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Angga Atrie20Simon WestlundDidiet Aditya Bayu Kusuma20Daniel SheppardForte Shinko20Dan CohenKam Chor Kin (甘楚健)20Bence BarátMuhammad Badruddin20Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Adam Rotal Yuliandaru19Vincent Hartanto UtomoAnukun Supcharoenkun (อนุกูล ทรัพย์เจริญกุล)19Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Cameron Stollery19Feliks ZemdegsGloryan Casimir Nursewan19Antoine CantinPiotr Tomczyk19Feliks ZemdegsWeston Mizumoto19Feliks ZemdegsYu Da-Hyun19Simon WestlundChris Hardwick18Daniel SheppardChristian Dirks18Feliks ZemdegsEmily Wang18Feliks ZemdegsJunyue Liu (刘俊越)18Michał HalczukMateusz Fydrych18Erik AkkersdijkAlexey Oblaukhov17Feliks ZemdegsDavid Schult17Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Luke Hubbard17Dmitry KryuzbanPhillip Espinoza17Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)Qingbin Chen (陈庆斌)17Feliks ZemdegsAdrian Jorghy16Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Victor Bogatov16Vincent Hartanto UtomoAnthony Brooks15Feliks ZemdegsBill Wang15Feliks ZemdegsBreandan Vallance15Feliks ZemdegsGabriel Alejandro Orozco Casillas15Marcin ZalewskiHung Lo (羅鴻)15Daniel SheppardMatteo Provasi14Filippo BrancaleoniFrancisco Javier Lemes Sáez13Marcin ZalewskiJustin Mallari13Feliks ZemdegsPiti Pichedpan (ปิติ พิเชษฐพันธ์)10Feliks ZemdegsCheng Chen (陈成)7Piotr Michał Padlewski






Spoiler: 54 People with 2 nemeses




*Name**Events**Nemeses*Jibo Zhao (赵吉波)29Daniel Sheppard, Simon WestlundIvan Zabrodin28Daniel Sheppard, Simon WestlundBalázs Bernát27Bence Barát, Simon WestlundErnie Pulchny27Daniel Sheppard, Simon WestlundHideki Niina (新名秀樹)27Bence Barát, Erik AkkersdijkIvo Bakker27Daniel Sheppard, Simon WestlundJuan Juli Andika Chandra27Daniel Sheppard, Simon WestlundAkihiro Ishida (石田朗大)26Daniel Sheppard, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Alberto Pérez de Rada Fiol26Erik Akkersdijk, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Ben Whitmore26Dan Cohen, Robert YauDennis Rosero26Daniel Sheppard, Simon WestlundFumiki Koseki (古関章記)26Daniel Sheppard, Simon WestlundHippolyte Moreau26Erik Akkersdijk, Simon WestlundHuan Yuan (袁欢)25Louis Cormier, Simon WestlundMichael Gottlieb25Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Paulo Salgado Alvarez25Dan Cohen, Erik AkkersdijkLaura Ohrndorf24Daniel Sheppard, Maarten SmitLucas Etter24Feliks Zemdegs, Mats ValkRon van Bruchem24Erik Akkersdijk, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Tong Boonrod (ต๋อง บุญรอด)24Henrik Buus Aagaard, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Han-Cyun Chen (陳翰群)23Dan Cohen, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)I-Fan Wu (吳亦凡)23Feliks Zemdegs, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Kamil Zieliński23Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Ryouga Hayashi (林竜河)23Dan Cohen, Evan LiuVidar Klungre23Erik Akkersdijk, Henrik Buus AagaardHong Tan Lam22Erik Akkersdijk, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Nick Rech22Louis Cormier, Simon WestlundRyan Jew22Antoine Cantin, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Simon Lim22Feliks Zemdegs, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Yan-Hung Lai (賴彥宏)22Erik Akkersdijk, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Abdelhak Kaddour21Mats Valk, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Andrea Lo Sardo21Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks ZemdegsYongting You (尤永庭)21Mats Valk, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Artur Kristof20Erik Akkersdijk, Louis CormierJoon Cha20Erik Akkersdijk, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Sei Sugama (洲鎌星)20Feliks Zemdegs, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Worapat Charoensuk (วรปรัชญ์ เจริญสุข)20Erik Akkersdijk, Simon WestlundAldo Feandri19Daniel Sheppard, Jakob KoglerSyuhei Omura (大村周平)18Feliks Zemdegs, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Thanaporn Sichanugrist (ธนพร สิชฌนุกฤษฎ์)18Feliks Zemdegs, Mats ValkJustin Adsuara17Mats Valk, Michał PleskowiczKrzysztof Natusiewicz17Feliks Zemdegs, Simon WestlundAmos Tay Swee Hui16Feliks Zemdegs, Marcin ZalewskiDexter Estolonio16Dan Cohen, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Jeremy Fleischman15Feliks Zemdegs, Michał PleskowiczSamuel Antônio Araújo de Jesus15Oscar Roth Andersen, Riadi ArsandiVojtěch Dvořák15Andreas Pohl, Jakob KoglerAlexey Polyashov14Feliks Zemdegs, Michał PleskowiczVictor Cullot14Bence Barát, Feliks ZemdegsGabriel Bucsan12Bence Barát, Dan CohenOwidiusz Pryk12Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yohei Oka (岡要平)Shotaro Makisumi (牧角章太郎)12Erik Akkersdijk, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Jonathan Irvin Gunawan10Evan Liu, Pierre BouvierMateusz Cichoracki10Jules Desjardin, Vincent Hartanto Utomo






Spoiler: 59 People with 3 nemeses




*Name**Events**Nemeses*Hong Zhang (张宏)29Daniel Sheppard, Jan Bentlage, Simon WestlundJiawen Wu (吴嘉文)29Daniel Sheppard, Jan Bentlage, Simon WestlundPéter Trombitás29Daniel Sheppard, Jan Bentlage, Simon WestlundYan Xuan (宣炎)29Daniel Sheppard, Jan Bentlage, Simon WestlundMarco Rota28Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Simon WestlundChan Chun Hang (陳浚鏗)27Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Robert YauDaniel Gloppestad Bajer27Antoine Cantin, Milán Baticz, Robert YauTakuma Shirahase (白波瀬拓磨)27Antoine Cantin, Erik Akkersdijk, Simon WestlundAndreas Gröbmayr26Feliks Zemdegs, Maarten Smit, Simon WestlundGaël Dusser26Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Daniel Sheppard, David WonerJoey Gouly25Bence Barát, Feliks Zemdegs, Simon WestlundAdam Lärkeryd24Daniel Sheppard, Jan Bentlage, Simon WestlundArtem Melikian (Артем Мелікян)24Erik Akkersdijk, Louis Cormier, Simon WestlundIvan Torgashov24Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Thom Barlow24Bence Barát, Erik Akkersdijk, Robert YauGe Song (宋鸽)23Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Maarten SmitQuentin Savard23Bence Barát, Erik Akkersdijk, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Yuxuan Wang (王宇轩)23John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Pablo Grasböck22Antoine Cantin, Feliks Zemdegs, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Philipp Weyer22Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Robert YauPhilippe Virouleau22Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Erik Johnson21Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Georgy Vershinin21Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทย์โยธิน), Dan Cohen, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Howard Wong Jun Yen (黄俊仁)21Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Israel Fraga da Silva21Daniel Sheppard, Feliks Zemdegs, Marcin ZalewskiKit Clement21Daniel Sheppard, David Woner, Sébastien AurouxLeon Schmidtchen21Erik Akkersdijk, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Ming Zheng (郑鸣)21Dan Cohen, Nathan Dwyer, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Muhammad Arsyad Maulana21Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Maarten SmitNurym Kudaibergen21Dan Cohen, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks ZemdegsRavi Fernando20Erik Akkersdijk, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Tobias Droste20Dan Cohen, Daniel Sheppard, Dmitry KryuzbanNanda Bhayu Hariyanto19Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Maarten SmitRui-Jun Liu (劉睿鈞)19Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)David Gugl18Feliks Zemdegs, Louis Cormier, Simon WestlundDevin Corr-Robinett18Bence Barát, Erik Akkersdijk, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Seyyed Mohammad Hossein Fatemi (سید محمد حسین فاطمی)18Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Takuya Furukawa (古河拓也)18Antoine Cantin, Louis Cormier, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Tomasz Kaczorowski18Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Valentin Doussin18Felix Lee, Jules Desjardin, Vincent Hartanto UtomoDario Roa Sánchez17Feliks Zemdegs, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Richie Lim17Feliks Zemdegs, Louis Cormier, Simon WestlundMassimiliano Iovane16Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Andrew Brown15Antoine Cantin, Feliks Zemdegs, Mats ValkChun-Hsien Wu (吳俊賢)15Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Hao-Zheng Lin (林浩正)14Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Irwin Arruda Sales14Jakub Wolniewicz, Jules Desjardin, Oscar Roth AndersenChe-Ting Chu (朱哲廷)13Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)Israel Machado Soares13Cornelius Dieckmann, Feliks Zemdegs, Gabriel Dechichi BarbarJiaxi Wang (王嘉熙)13Erik Akkersdijk, Simon Westlund, Vincent Hartanto UtomoYi Wang (王旖)13Oscar Roth Andersen, Piotr Kózka, Vincent Hartanto UtomoLiping Jia (贾立平)12Bence Barát, Gabriel Dechichi Barbar, Marcin ZalewskiSteven Xu12Erik Akkersdijk, Moritz Karl, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Walter Pereira Rodrigues de Souza12Daniel Sheppard, Jakob Kogler, Kai JiptnerAndrew Ricci11Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Michał PleskowiczDavid Andersson9Daniel Sheppard, Eric Limeback, Kaijun Lin (林恺俊)Łukasz Ciałoń9Erik Akkersdijk, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Phil Yu6Antoine Cantin, Feliks Zemdegs, Michał PleskowiczTakao Hashimoto (橋本貴夫)4Bingliang Li (李炳良), Michał Halczuk, Piotr Michał Padlewski






Spoiler: 58 People with 4 nemeses




*Name**Events**Nemeses*Akash Rupela27Antoine Cantin, Erik Akkersdijk, Robert Yau, Simon WestlundBernett Orlando27Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Jan Bentlage, Simon WestlundJacco Krijnen26Daniel Sheppard, Jan Bentlage, Milán Baticz, Simon WestlundJoris Mühlsteff26Dan Cohen, Daniel Sheppard, Jan Bentlage, Simon WestlundShuai Liu (刘帅)26Erik Akkersdijk, Louis Cormier, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)James Hildreth25Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Mats Valk, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Jure Gregorc25Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Milán Baticz, Simon WestlundLeandro Baltazar25Dan Cohen, Erik Akkersdijk, Simon Westlund, Sébastien AurouxNguyễn Việt Hoàng25Antoine Cantin, Erik Akkersdijk, Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)Swaminathan Chandrasekaran25Dan Cohen, Erik Akkersdijk, John Brechon, Simon WestlundAdam Kjörk24Antoine Cantin, Erik Akkersdijk, Louis Cormier, Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)Barnabás Turi24Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Milán BaticzJustin Thomas24Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Feliks Zemdegs, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Alexandra Daryl Ariawan23Dan Cohen, Jan Bentlage, Maarten Smit, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Teemu Tiinanen23Erik Akkersdijk, Sébastien Auroux, Tim Reynolds, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Yiwei Wang (王祎玮)23Feliks Zemdegs, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Jorge Leonardo Sánchez Salazar22Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Morten Arborg, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Mike Kotch22Antoine Cantin, Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Feliks Zemdegs, Simon WestlundZoé de Moffarts22Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Feliks Zemdegs, Simon WestlundKuo-Hao Wu (吳國豪)21Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Luis Davila21Bence Barát, Feliks Zemdegs, Milán Baticz, Simon WestlundMarcin Stachura21Bence Barát, Erik Akkersdijk, Mats Valk, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Michał Matczak21Erik Akkersdijk, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Rodrigo Septién Rodríguez21Dan Cohen, Feliks Zemdegs, Milán Baticz, Simon WestlundFyodor Ivanov20Felix Lee, Louis Cormier, Sébastien Auroux, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Paolo Moriello20Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Ramadan Sulejman20Bence Barát, Cornelius Dieckmann, Daniel Sheppard, Jakob KoglerSteven Turner20Antoine Cantin, Erik Akkersdijk, Louis Cormier, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Yueh-Lin Tsai (蔡岳霖)20Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทย์โยธิน), Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Brian Qiu19Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Michael Young, Nathan DwyerCiarán Beahan19Dan Cohen, Erik Akkersdijk, Milán Baticz, Simon WestlundRyo Ito (伊藤崚)19Dan Cohen, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Inha Woo (우인하)18Dan Cohen, Erik Akkersdijk, John Brechon, Simon WestlundYu Byeong-Seon (유병선)18Erik Akkersdijk, Simon Westlund, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Marco Belotti17Feliks Zemdegs, Mariano D'Imperio, Rowe Hessler, Simon WestlundGrzegorz Prusak16Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Parham Saeed Nia (پرهام سعیدنیا)16Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Jorge Castillo Matas, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Yudanis Taqwin Rohman16Anton Rostovikov, Bence Barát, Marcin Zalewski, Riley WooZhiwei Lin (林智玮)16Antoine Cantin, Krzysztof Żerucha, Przemysław Kaleta, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Claudio Müller15Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Sébastien AurouxEmric Månsson15Bálint Bodor, Feliks Zemdegs, Louis Cormier, Simon WestlundRyosuke Mondo (門戸良介)15Daniel Sheppard, Jan Bentlage, Marcin Zalewski, Simon WestlundSławomir Kapka15Antoine Cantin, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Marcin ZalewskiZhouheng Sun (孙舟横)15Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Rowe Hessler, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Alexander Yu14Bence Barát, Eric Limeback, Feliks Zemdegs, Marcin ZalewskiJaka Wahyu Hidayat14Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Milán Baticz, Simon WestlundJia-Hong Lu (陸嘉宏)14Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Feliks Zemdegs, Milán BaticzMichael Angelo Zafra14Drew Brads, Jakub Wolniewicz, Nils Feuer, Vincent Hartanto UtomoRafał Guzewicz14Daniel Sheppard, Jakob Kogler, Kaijun Lin (林恺俊), Marcin ZalewskiAndy Smith13Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Yuki Tanaka (田中悠樹)13Erik Akkersdijk, Sébastien Auroux, Tim Reynolds, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Jai Gambhir12Antoine Cantin, Feliks Zemdegs, Marcin Zalewski, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Yi-Heng Lee (李宜衡)12Feliks Zemdegs, Marcin Zalewski, Mats Valk, Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์)Antonio Aranda11Dmitry Kryuzban, Jules Desjardin, Piotr Kózka, Vincent Hartanto UtomoRyo Kozawa (小澤諒)11Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Eric Limeback, Jakob KoglerWilson Tan Wei Siun11Bence Barát, Feliks Zemdegs, Gabriel Dechichi Barbar, Marcin ZalewskiXiaojie Jiang (蒋孝杰)11Erik Akkersdijk, Louis Cormier, Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Yu Sajima (佐島優)Mohammad Reza Karimi (محمد رضا کریمی)8Christopher Olson, Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Michał Pleskowicz






Spoiler: 52 People with 5 nemeses




*Name**Events**Nemeses*Hampus Hansson28Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Jan Bentlage, Simon Westlund, Sébastien AurouxAllyson Dias de Lima27Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Jan Bentlage, Simon WestlundGustavo Maysonnave Franck26Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทย์โยธิน), Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Mats Valk, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Ihor Bilchenko (Ігор Більченко)26Antoine Cantin, Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Dan Cohen, Erik Akkersdijk, Milán BaticzNorbert Héjja26Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Erik Akkersdijk, Milán Baticz, Simon WestlundDavid Adams25Daniel Sheppard, David Woner, Evan Liu, Maarten Smit, Sébastien AurouxFang Qin (秦方)25Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Robert Yau, Sébastien Auroux, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Nguyễn Ngọc Thịnh25Erik Akkersdijk, Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Pascal So (蘇柏熙)24Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Ryan Jones24Daniel Sheppard, David Woner, Evan Liu, James Molloy, Sébastien AurouxSamuel Chiu23Antoine Cantin, Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Morten Arborg, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Cezary Chełkowski22Antoine Cantin, Erik Akkersdijk, Louis Cormier, Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)Fubo Wang (王富博)22Dan Cohen, Feliks Zemdegs, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Olivier Polspoel22Bence Barát, Erik Akkersdijk, Sébastien Auroux, Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭), Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Zhou Yichen (周奕臣)22Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Dan Cohen, Feliks Zemdegs, Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪), Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Pablo Aguilar Dominguez21Dan Cohen, Mats Valk, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Patrick Hetco21Antoine Cantin, Feliks Zemdegs, Kevin Costello III, Mats Valk, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Dan Sarnelli20Daniel Sheppard, Jakob Kogler, Jan Bentlage, Marcin Zalewski, Simon WestlundJacob Hutnyk20Dan Cohen, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Mulun Yin (阴目仑)20Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Mátyás Kuti20Daniel Sheppard, David Woner, Evan Liu, Maarten Smit, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Vladislav Shavelskiy20Dan Cohen, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Alexandre Carlier19Dan Cohen, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Milán Baticz, Simon WestlundAndrew Sopchak19Dan Cohen, Feliks Zemdegs, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Rowe HesslerLee Poon Kit (李本杰)19Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Mats Valk, Milán Baticz, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Reynaldo Mape Jr.19Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Marcin Zalewski, Riley Woo, Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)Rowan Kinneavy19Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Rowe Hessler, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Stefano Bevacqua19Dan Cohen, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Giovanni Contardi, Simon WestlundFlorian Harrer18Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Grzegorz Prokopczyk18Dan Cohen, Daniel Sheppard, Jan Bentlage, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Haixu Zhang (张海旭)18Dan Cohen, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Zhiqing Shi (石志庆)18Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Chih-Kai Wu (吳之凱)16Feliks Zemdegs, Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Eli Lifland16Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Marcin Zalewski, Simon WestlundIbrahim Vajgel-Shedid16Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Kirt Protacio16Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทย์โยธิน), Feliks Zemdegs, Marcin Zalewski, Mats Valk, Michał PleskowiczMats Bergsten16Chester Lian, Corey Sakowski, Daniel Sheppard, Jakob Kogler, Kai JiptnerAndy Tsao15Cornelius Dieckmann, Feliks Zemdegs, Gabriel Dechichi Barbar, Marcin Zalewski, Rowe HesslerBartosz Bździel15Corey Sakowski, Daniel Sheppard, Jakob Kogler, Marcin Zalewski, Simon WestlundGuan Ying Chen (陳冠穎)15Dan Cohen, Feliks Zemdegs, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Tomasz Żołnowski15Erik Akkersdijk, Mats Valk, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Simon WestlundAan Candra Nugroho14Andreas Pohl, Daniel Sheppard, Jakob Kogler, Marcin Zalewski, Ville SeppänenFelipe Rueda Hernández14Emily Wang, Feliks Zemdegs, Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Louis Cormier, Simon WestlundFilip Miazek14Feliks Zemdegs, Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Rowe Hessler, Simon WestlundTomoya Iida (飯田朋也)14Dan Cohen, Feliks Zemdegs, Milán Baticz, Syuhei Omura (大村周平), Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Michał Bogdan13Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Gabriel Dechichi Barbar, Marcin Zalewski, Simon WestlundRizki Akbari Utama13Antoine Cantin, Jakub Kipa, Louis Cormier, Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Yu Sajima (佐島優)Shuang Chen (陈霜)13Erik Akkersdijk, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Willi Mickein12Dmitry Kryuzban, Jakub Wolniewicz, Kim Jokinen, Nils Feuer, Vincent Hartanto UtomoErnesto Fernández Regueira9Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Maarten Smit, Pierre Bouvier, Yu Sajima (佐島優)Javier Cabezuelo Sánchez9István Kocza, Jimmy Coll, Moritz Karl, Sébastien Auroux, Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭)Yuhui Xu (许宇辉)5Francisco Javier Lemes Sáez, Gabriel Alejandro Orozco Casillas, Marcin Kowalczyk, Marcin Zalewski, Noah Arthurs






Spoiler: 41 People with 6 nemeses




*Name**Events**Nemeses*Ole Nikolai Gjerset28Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Henrik Buus Aagaard, Simon Westlund, Sébastien AurouxSanae Koseki (古関佐苗)28Bence Barát, Corey Sakowski, Daniel Sheppard, Jan Bentlage, Maarten Smit, Simon WestlundFrank Severinsen27Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Erik Akkersdijk, Milán Baticz, Simon WestlundTaku Yanai (矢内拓)25Daniel Sheppard, Jan Bentlage, Marcin Zalewski, Simon Westlund, Timothy Sun, Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)Cyril Barigand24Dan Cohen, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Milán Baticz, Simon WestlundJack Moseley24Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Dedi Hariyadi23Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Jan Bentlage, Simon Westlund, Vincent Hartanto UtomoKarl Choi23Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Fakhri Raihaan, Marcin Zalewski, Simon WestlundLars Vandenbergh23Daniel Sheppard, David Woner, Jan Bentlage, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Achmad Rizki Zakaria22Dan Cohen, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Milán Baticz, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Dan Dzoan22Antoine Cantin, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Michał Pleskowicz, Robert Yau, Simon WestlundErwan de Lépinau22Antoine Cantin, Dan Cohen, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Milán Baticz, Simon WestlundPeter Chau22Antoine Cantin, Feliks Zemdegs, Jayden McNeill, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Giulio Grammatica21Dan Cohen, Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Jascha Bakarinow21Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Mats Valk, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Ludwig Choi21Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Cornelius Dieckmann, Dániel Varga, Gunnar KrigAndres Flügel20Bence Barát, Erik Akkersdijk, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Mao-te Hsieh (謝茂德)20Daniel Sheppard, Jakob Kogler, Jan Bentlage, Simon Westlund, Timothy Sun, Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)Yiqun Fan (樊轶群)20Bence Barát, Corey Sakowski, Cornelius Dieckmann, Daniel Sheppard, Simon Westlund, Timothy SunJan Smarschevski19Dan Cohen, Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Antoine Perdereau18Daniel Sheppard, David Woner, Jan Bentlage, Olivér Perge, Simon Westlund, Sébastien AurouxAyush Kumar18Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Daniel Sheppard, Feliks Zemdegs, Milán Baticz, Simon WestlundEmilien Fabre18Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Tomoki Kubo (久保友樹)18Chester Lian, Corey Sakowski, Daniel Sheppard, Jakob Kogler, Kai Jiptner, Simon WestlundEvgeny Akivis17Bence Barát, Erik Akkersdijk, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Gomain Ngernseng (โกเมน เงินเส็ง)16Feliks Zemdegs, Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Jokey Chen (陈祖祺)16Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Feliks Zemdegs, Maarten Smit, Milán Baticz, Simon WestlundKen Lin (練柏健)16Dan Cohen, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Yannick Richter16Antoine Cantin, Dan Cohen, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Milán Baticz, Simon WestlundMattias Claesson15Antoine Piau, Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Maarten Smit, Mats Valk, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Ranz Norwin Lim15Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Maarten Smit, Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Yu Sajima (佐島優)Leopoldo Andrés Ibarra Fuentes13Feliks Zemdegs, Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Rowe Hessler, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Angel Lim12Anton Rostovikov, Feliks Zemdegs, Grzegorz Jałocha, Marcell Endrey, Marcin Zalewski, Ville SeppänenRoberto Antonio Ocmin Baráybar12Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Feliks Zemdegs, Marcin Zalewski, Milán Baticz, Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)Fabrizio Cirnigliaro11Chester Lian, Daniel Sheppard, Jakob Kogler, Marcell Endrey, Muhammad Iril Khairul Anam, Oleg GritsenkoSittinon Sukhaya (สิทธินนท์ สุขายะ)11Antoine Cantin, Feliks Zemdegs, Hunor Bózsing, Mats Valk, Morten Arborg, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Yihong Wang (王逸鸿)11Daniel Sheppard, David Woner, Evan Liu, Maarten Smit, Marcin Jakubowski, Yu Sajima (佐島優)Harris Chan10Cornelius Dieckmann, Feliks Zemdegs, Gabriel Dechichi Barbar, Rowe Hessler, Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)Wojciech Moska10Bence Barát, Cornelius Dieckmann, Feliks Zemdegs, Gabriel Dechichi Barbar, Kaijun Lin (林恺俊), Marcin ZalewskiKun Zhu (朱坤)9Daniel Sheppard, Dmitry Karyakin, Grzegorz Jałocha, Marcell Endrey, Ville Seppänen, Zane CarneyJianwei Zhu (朱剑伟)4Andrew Nelson, Bingliang Li (李炳良), Cheng Chen (陈成), Piotr Michał Padlewski, Ruzhen Ye (叶儒臻), Simon Crawford






Spoiler: 38 People with 7 nemeses




*Name**Events**Nemeses*Fernando Daniel Hernández Sánchez27Antoine Cantin, Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Dan Cohen, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Maarten Smit, Simon WestlundBowen Deng (邓博文)26Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Milán Baticz, Simon WestlundShu Kasuga (春日柊)26Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Louis Cormier, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Yu Sajima (佐島優)Charlie Cooper25Dan Cohen, Daniel Sheppard, Jan Bentlage, Maarten Smit, Milán Baticz, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Haowei Zhang (张昊威)24Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Tobias Christlieb24Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Tomasz Kiełbasa24Dan Cohen, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Louis Cormier, Milán Baticz, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Agnes Maxelino23Dan Cohen, Daniel Sheppard, Dmitry Kryuzban, Erik Akkersdijk, John Brechon, Simon Westlund, Sébastien AurouxJohn Edison Ubaldo23Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, John Brechon, Milán Baticz, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Tomasz Korzeniewski22Bence Barát, Corey Sakowski, Cornelius Dieckmann, Daniel Sheppard, Milán Baticz, Simon Westlund, Timothy SunBjörn Korbanka21Dan Cohen, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)José Garrido21Antoine Cantin, Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Dan Cohen, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Milán Baticz, Simon WestlundReinier Schippers21Bence Barát, Erik Akkersdijk, Mats Valk, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Stefan Huber20Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Cornelius Dieckmann, Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Morten Arborg, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Joël van Noort19Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Cornelius Dieckmann, Daniel Sheppard, Dániel Varga, Simon Westlund, Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)Jianyu Que (阙剑宇)18Corey Sakowski, Daniel Sheppard, Jan Bentlage, Simon Westlund, Timothy Sun, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)Muhammad Zhafran Al-Allam18Antoine Cantin, Erik Akkersdijk, Evan Liu, Louis Cormier, Simon Westlund, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)Nick Young18Dan Cohen, Daniel Sheppard, Feliks Zemdegs, Jan Bentlage, Maarten Smit, Robert Yau, Simon WestlundXiao Hu (胡霄)18Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Dan Cohen, Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Bertalan Bodor17Bence Barát, Cornelius Dieckmann, Daniel Sheppard, Feliks Zemdegs, Marcin Zalewski, Rowe Hessler, Simon WestlundBrandon Delacruz17Antoine Cantin, Balázs Bernát, Bence Barát, Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Cornelius Dieckmann, Feliks Zemdegs, Simon WestlundEdouard Chambon17Antoine Cantin, Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Christopher Olson, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Rowe Hessler, Simon WestlundEverett Kelly17Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Kalina Brzezińska17Antoine Cantin, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Maarten Smit, Milán Baticz, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Timo Ludwig17Bence Barát, Erik Akkersdijk, Milán Baticz, Moritz Karl, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Vincent Hartanto UtomoGustavo Arguello16Albin Xhemajlaj, Daniel Wu, Felix Lee, Nils Feuer, Ramón Dersch, Trevor Petersen, Vincent Hartanto UtomoMaciej Mancewicz16Bence Barát, Cornelius Dieckmann, Daniel Sheppard, Feliks Zemdegs, Milán Baticz, Ville Seppänen, Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)Dharmesh Shahu15Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Hendry Cahyadi, Marcin Zalewski, Simon Westlund, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)Javier París14Antoine Cantin, Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Dan Cohen, David Woner, Simon Westlund, Ting Sheng Bao Yang, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Luis Javier Iáñez Pareja14Dan Cohen, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Milán Baticz, Simon Westlund, Vincent Hartanto UtomoRoy Lee14Antoine Cantin, Erik Akkersdijk, Jakub Kipa, Louis Cormier, Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Yu Sajima (佐島優), Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)You Hyeon-Dong (유현동)14Feliks Zemdegs, Kevin Costello III, Mats Valk, Morten Arborg, Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์), Rowe Hessler, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Andrea Moscatello13Bence Barát, Brandon Lin, Dan Cohen, Jan Bentlage, Maarten Smit, Mats Valk, Nathan DwyerKentaro Nishi (西賢太郎)13David Woner, Erik Akkersdijk, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Michał Tomański13Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Milán Baticz, Rowe Hessler, Simon WestlundApichai Boonnuam (อภิชัย บุญน่วม)12Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Corey Sakowski, Daniel Sheppard, Jan Bentlage, Simon WestlundFelipe da Cruz Bueno12Brúnó Bereczki, Jakub Wolniewicz, Jules Desjardin, Oscar Roth Andersen, Riadi Arsandi, Samuel Antônio Araújo de Jesus, Yohei Oka (岡要平)Kevin Kaldera12Albin Xhemajlaj, Fakhri Raihaan, John Brechon, Kim Jokinen, Riadi Arsandi, Sébastien Auroux, Vincent Hartanto Utomo






Spoiler: 37 People with 8 nemeses




*Name**Events**Nemeses*Viktor Elinder27Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Jan Bentlage, Maarten Smit, Simon Westlund, Sébastien Auroux, Timothy SunUriel Gayosso Ruiz26Antoine Cantin, Austin Reed, Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Erik Akkersdijk, John Brechon, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Simon WestlundErwan Kohler25Antoine Cantin, Dan Cohen, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Maarten Smit, Milán Baticz, Simon WestlundKåre Krig25Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Henrik Buus Aagaard, Jan Bentlage, Simon Westlund, Sébastien Auroux, Timothy SunRoman Ostapenko (Роман Остапенко)25Antoine Cantin, Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Dan Cohen, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Maarten Smit, Milán Baticz, Simon WestlundDan Selzer24Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Dan Cohen, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Laetitia Lemoine24Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Jan Bentlage, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Qingwei Kong (孔庆玮)24Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Evan Liu, Louis Cormier, Simon Westlund, Sébastien Auroux, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Pasquale Lombardozzi23Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, José Leonardo Chaparro Prieto, Louis Cormier, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Simon WestlundSebastian Werb23Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Daniel Sheppard, Feliks Zemdegs, Jan Bentlage, Maarten Smit, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Xiaobo Jin (金晓波)23Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Erik Akkersdijk, Mats Valk, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Shenchuan Mao (毛神川)22Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Kevin Costello III, Mats Valk, Milán Baticz, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Guang Zhao (赵广)21Daniel Sheppard, David Woner, Evan Liu, Maarten Smit, Niko Ronkainen, Sébastien Auroux, Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Yu Sajima (佐島優)Myles Casanas21Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทย์โยธิน), Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, John Brechon, Kevin Costello III, Mats Valk, Milán Baticz, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Natthaphat Mahtani (ณัฐภัทร จี มาทานี)21Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Milán Baticz, Simon WestlundOlivier Stietel21Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, David Woner, Jan Bentlage, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Zalán Mihály21Antoine Cantin, Erik Akkersdijk, Fakhri Raihaan, Louis Cormier, Sachio Iwasaki (岩崎幸生), Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Yu Sajima (佐島優), Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)Bobby D'Angelo20Antoine Cantin, Dan Cohen, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Timothy SunDaiki Matsumoto (松本大輝)20Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Cornelius Dieckmann, Dan Cohen, Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Daniel Waldir Rodrigues Rosa20Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Milán Baticz, Nils Feuer, Simon WestlundJingzheng Wang (王景正)19Dan Cohen, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Kevin Costello III, Louis Cormier, Mats Valk, Milán Baticz, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Marcin Sroczyński19Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Daniel Sheppard, David Woner, Feliks Zemdegs, Maarten Smit, Mats Valk, Robert YauCameron Almasi18Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Jorge Castillo Matas, Louis Cormier, Michał Pleskowicz, Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪), Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Piotr Frankowski17Antoine Cantin, Erik Akkersdijk, Louis Cormier, Rami Sbahi, Simon Westlund, Timothy Sun, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)Cezary Rokita16Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Kevin Hays, Michał Halczuk, Niko Paavilainen, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Daniel Chudecki16Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Marcin Zalewski, Milán Baticz, Simon WestlundFachri Padmaridho16Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Corey Sakowski, Daniel Sheppard, Jakob Kogler, Jan Bentlage, Marcin Zalewski, Simon WestlundHui Hing Ho (許鑫豪)16Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Simon WestlundNicola Barbaro15Antoine Cantin, Erik Akkersdijk, Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Thompson Clarke, Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Yu Sajima (佐島優)Marcel Peters13Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Mats Valk, Moritz Karl, Robert Yau, Sébastien Auroux, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Ziyuan Lin (林子源)12Antoine Piau, Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Michael Young, Michał Halczuk, Nathan Dwyer, Teera Tareesuchevakul (ธีรา ธารีสุชีวกุล), Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Kirk Nicklaus Manibuy11Antoine Cantin, Dan Cohen, Feliks Zemdegs, Jayden McNeill, Michał Pleskowicz, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Taki Sugimoto (杉本太暉)10Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Maarten Smit, Marcin Jakubowski, Nathan Azaria, Pierre Bouvier, Prin Kijviwattanakarn (ปริญ กิจวิวัฒนการ), Yu Sajima (佐島優)Yi-Sa Chen (陳以撒)9Bence Barát, Erik Akkersdijk, Justin Jaffray, Mats Valk, Michał Pleskowicz, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Tomohiro Tanno (丹野智博)5Antoine Cantin, Bill Wang, Feliks Zemdegs, Gabriel Dechichi Barbar, Justin Mallari, Mats Valk, Michał Pleskowicz, Rowe HesslerZhizhe Liang (梁稚喆)4Daniel Sheppard, Dmitry Karyakin, Grzegorz Jałocha, Jakob Kogler, Kaijun Lin (林恺俊), Marcell Endrey, Oliver Frost, Zane CarneyHaiyan Zhuang (庄海燕)3Francisco Javier Lemes Sáez, Gabriel Alejandro Orozco Casillas, Grzegorz Jałocha, Marcell Endrey, Marcin Kowalczyk, Marcin Zalewski, Noah Arthurs, Yuxin Wang (王宇欣)






Spoiler: 42 People with 9 nemeses




*Name**Events**Nemeses*Mihail Myshkin27Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Erik Akkersdijk, Kevin Costello III, Louis Cormier, Mats Valk, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Simon WestlundYusheng Liu (刘雨生)27Antoine Cantin, Dan Cohen, Erik Akkersdijk, Kevin Costello III, Louis Cormier, Mats Valk, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)Alrimar Dias Rocha Sobrinho26Antoine Cantin, Dan Cohen, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Louis Cormier, Milán Baticz, Simon Westlund, Sébastien Auroux, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Hongfei Tian (田洪飞)26Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, David Woner, Erik Akkersdijk, Jan Bentlage, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Sébastien AurouxJiacheng Peng (彭家诚)26Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Daniel Sheppard, Ivan Zabrodin, John Brechon, Milán Baticz, Simon Westlund, Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)Uku Kruusamägi26Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Daniel Sheppard, Henrik Buus Aagaard, Jan Bentlage, Milán Baticz, Simon Westlund, Sébastien AurouxVincent Bruns26Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Dániel Varga, Erik Akkersdijk, Louis Cormier, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Simon WestlundYi Ren (任逸)26Antoine Cantin, Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Dan Cohen, Daniel Sheppard, David Woner, Erik Akkersdijk, Milán Baticz, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Yong Rong Seng26Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Erik Akkersdijk, John Brechon, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Lorenzo Bonoan25Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Erik Akkersdijk, John Brechon, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Endre Kovács24Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Henrik Buus Aagaard, Jan Bentlage, Louis Cormier, Simon Westlund, Timothy Sun, Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)Patrick Jameson24Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Dan Cohen, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Milán Baticz, Simon WestlundAxel Häck23Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Cornelius Dieckmann, Daniel Sheppard, Fakhri Raihaan, Feliks Zemdegs, Milán Baticz, Simon Westlund, Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)Patrick Kern23Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Cornelius Dieckmann, Daniel Sheppard, Dániel Varga, Feliks Zemdegs, Jan Bentlage, Maarten Smit, Simon WestlundMichael22Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Simon WestlundSumeet Agarwal22Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Simon WestlundDávid Balog21Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Emanuel Rheinert, Feliks Zemdegs, Maarten Smit, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Fakhruzi Asrial Efransyah21Bence Barát, Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Dan Cohen, Daniel Sheppard, Feliks Zemdegs, Jan Bentlage, Maarten Smit, Milán Baticz, Simon WestlundJorge Morata Carrasco21Antoine Cantin, Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Dan Cohen, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Mats Valk, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Jude Wright21Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Henrik Buus Aagaard, Jan Bentlage, Maarten Smit, Simon Westlund, Sébastien Auroux, Timothy Sun, Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)Krzysztof Kuncki21Daniel Sheppard, Dániel Varga, Erik Akkersdijk, Maarten Smit, Michał Pleskowicz, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Sébastien AurouxPatryk Szewczyk21Antoine Cantin, Cornelius Dieckmann, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Morten Arborg, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Bruno Fonsêca Coelho Lima20Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, David Woner, Dmitry Kryuzban, Jan Bentlage, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Jakob Obleser20Dan Cohen, Erik Akkersdijk, Evan Liu, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Milán Baticz, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Lee Jin-Hyung (이진형)20Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Christopher Olson, Dan Cohen, John Brechon, Milán Baticz, Simon Westlund, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Mokhamad Aguk Nur Anggraini20Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Henrik Buus Aagaard, Jan Bentlage, Simon Westlund, Timothy Sun, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)Tanto Prabowo20Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Evan Liu, Fakhri Raihaan, John Brechon, Simon WestlundEvgeny Sharov19Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, David Woner, Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Vegard Seim Karstang19Bence Barát, Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Dan Cohen, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Jayden McNeill, Michał Pleskowicz, Milán Baticz, Simon WestlundGiuliano Cayetano17Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, José Leonardo Chaparro Prieto, Louis Cormier, Matic Omulec, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Martin Kraut17Dan Cohen, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Giovanni Contardi, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Yu Sajima (佐島優)Isaac Wappes16Dan Cohen, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Louis Cormier, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Rowe Hessler, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Alejandro Aguado Barahona15Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Vincent Hartanto UtomoYu-Huan Huang (黃宇瑍)15Anssi Vanhala, Antoine Cantin, Erik Akkersdijk, Henrik Buus Aagaard, Jakub Kipa, Louis Cormier, Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Yu Sajima (佐島優), Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)Mario Laurent14Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, David Woner, Erik Akkersdijk, Henrik Buus Aagaard, Jan Bentlage, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Tim ReynoldsMark Smith14Arifumi Fushimi (伏見有史), Daniel Sheppard, David Woner, Deven Nadudvari, Evan Liu, Maarten Smit, Marcin Jakubowski, Niko Ronkainen, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Ali Salavati (علی صلواتی)13Baiqiang Dong (董百强), Bence Barát, Clément Gallet, Erik Akkersdijk, Jimmy Coll, Moritz Karl, Sébastien Auroux, Tim Reynolds, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Anson Lin13Cornelius Dieckmann, Feliks Zemdegs, Gabriel Dechichi Barbar, Kevin Costello III, Mats Valk, Rowe Hessler, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)Ivan Smirnov13Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Corey Sakowski, Daniel Sheppard, Jan Bentlage, Kai Jiptner, Maarten Smit, Simon WestlundChi-Lun Hong (洪啟倫)12Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Eric Limeback, Feliks Zemdegs, Kai Jiptner, Milán Baticz, Pedro Santos Guimarães, Wojciech Szatanowski, Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)Guus Razoux Schultz9Adrian Lehmann, Clément Gallet, Erik Akkersdijk, Jimmy Coll, Moritz Karl, Sébastien Auroux, Tim Reynolds, Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭), Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Kang Ji-Jon9Antoine Piau, Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Michał Halczuk, Nathan Dwyer, Piotr Michał Padlewski, Simon Crawford, Weifeng Cheng (程维锋), Yu Nakajima (中島悠)






Spoiler: 43 People with 10 nemeses




*Name**Events**Nemeses*Chung Tze Yang27Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Henrik Buus Aagaard, Jan Bentlage, Maarten Smit, Péter Trombitás, Simon Westlund, Sébastien Auroux, Timothy SunHolger Stadel Borum27Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Daniel Sheppard, Dániel Varga, Erik Akkersdijk, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)Janitra Ezra Putra26Antoine Cantin, Dan Cohen, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Evan Liu, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Milán Baticz, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Conor Cronin25Antoine Cantin, Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Dan Cohen, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Jan Bentlage, John Brechon, Milán Baticz, Simon Westlund, Sébastien AurouxGaurav Taneja25Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Dan Cohen, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Maarten Smit, Milán Baticz, Simon WestlundKian Barry25Antoine Cantin, Austin Reed, Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Christopher Olson, Dan Cohen, Erik Akkersdijk, John Brechon, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Simon WestlundPablo Nicolás Oshiro Mondoñedo25Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, John Brechon, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Marek Wójtowicz24AJ Blair, Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Dan Cohen, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Evan Liu, Milán Baticz, Simon WestlundAndrew Coghill23Antoine Cantin, Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Dan Cohen, Daniel Sheppard, David Woner, Dmitry Kryuzban, Evan Liu, Jan Bentlage, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Oleksandr Pohasii (Олександр Погасій)23Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Daniel Sheppard, David Woner, Evan Liu, James Molloy, Maarten Smit, Nathan Dwyer, Sébastien Auroux, Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Yu Sajima (佐島優)Oskar Åsbrink22Antoine Cantin, Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Louis Cormier, Mats Valk, Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์), Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Pei-Chun Tsao (曹培峻)22Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Erik Akkersdijk, Evan Liu, Feliks Zemdegs, Louis Cormier, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Péter Róka22Antoine Cantin, Balázs Bernát, Bence Barát, Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Daniel Sheppard, Dániel Varga, Feliks Zemdegs, Maarten Smit, Simon Westlund, Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)Fandy Ramadhan Ganefianto21Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Jan Bentlage, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Felipe Baldívio Freires21Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Henrik Buus Aagaard, Jan Bentlage, Louis Cormier, Simon Westlund, Timothy Sun, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)John Doeden21Bence Barát, Chris Wall, Daniel Sheppard, Dániel Varga, Erik Akkersdijk, Evan Liu, Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Kevin Guillaumond21Austin Reed, Bence Barát, Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Christopher Olson, Dan Cohen, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Milán Baticz, Robert YauLeonhard Kehrberger21Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Maarten Smit, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Rowe Hessler, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Mok Man Kit21AJ Blair, Chris Wall, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Evan Liu, Jan Bentlage, Louis Cormier, Simon Westlund, Teo Kai Xiang, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Łukasz Cichecki21Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Dániel Varga, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Cendy Cahyo Rahmat20Antoine Cantin, Austin Reed, Bence Barát, Cornelius Dieckmann, Dan Cohen, Henrik Buus Aagaard, Marcin Zalewski, Milán Baticz, Simon Westlund, Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)Dmitry Dobrjakov20Dan Cohen, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Kevin Costello III, Louis Cormier, Mats Valk, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Jeremi Niedziela20Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Erik Akkersdijk, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Matic Omulec, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Joar Mellström20Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Dan Cohen, Erik Akkersdijk, Kevin Costello III, Mats Valk, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Lasse Korbanka20Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Neil Wu20Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, David Woner, Feliks Zemdegs, Jan Bentlage, Maarten Smit, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Zhiyang Chen (陈至扬)Jörg Seidler19Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Daniel Sheppard, David Woner, Feliks Zemdegs, François Courtès, Jan Bentlage, Maarten Smit, Robert Yau, Simon WestlundQuentin Lefebvre19Antoine Cantin, Dan Cohen, David Woner, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Waris Ali19Dan Cohen, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Kevin Costello III, Mats Valk, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Sei Sugama (洲鎌星), Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Marshal Nathan18Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, José Leonardo Chaparro Prieto, Louis Cormier, Matic Omulec, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Muhammad Al Azis Bachrun18Aldo Feandri, Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Corey Sakowski, Daniel Sheppard, Jakob Kogler, Jan Bentlage, Maarten Smit, Riadi Arsandi, Simon WestlundDurben Joun Virtucio17Dan Cohen, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Giovanni Contardi, Mats Valk, Milán Baticz, Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์), Robert Yau, Sei Sugama (洲鎌星), Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Julien Rochette17Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Giovanni Contardi, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Sei Sugama (洲鎌星), Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Kelsey McKenna17Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Chester Lian, Corey Sakowski, Daniel Sheppard, Eric Limeback, Jan Bentlage, Riley Woo, Simon WestlundMok Mun Wai (莫滿懷)17Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Erik Akkersdijk, Matic Omulec, Milán Baticz, Oscar Roth Andersen, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Maksymilian Majcher16Bence Barát, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Haowei Fan (樊浩玮), John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Neel Shah16Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Tanai Chaikraveephand (ธนัย ชัยกระวีพันธ์)15Daniel Grabski, Erik Akkersdijk, John Brechon, José Leonardo Chaparro Prieto, Louis Cormier, Matic Omulec, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Ying-Tse Chuang (莊英澤)15Bence Barát, Cornelius Dieckmann, Dan Cohen, Erik Akkersdijk, Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Mats Valk, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Rafał Studnicki13Daniel Sheppard, David Woner, Deven Nadudvari, Evan Liu, Maarten Smit, Marcin Jakubowski, Sungho Hong (홍성호), Sébastien Auroux, Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Yu Sajima (佐島優)David Fang12Drew Brads, Felix Lee, Jakub Wolniewicz, John Brechon, Kim Jokinen, Nils Feuer, Oscar Roth Andersen, Piotr Kózka, Ramón Dersch, Vincent Hartanto UtomoNicola Giordani11Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Jorge Castillo Matas, Lucas Garron, Marcin Zalewski, Michał Pleskowicz, Rowe Hessler, Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪), Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Yinqin Li (李尹钦)8Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทย์โยธิน), Bill Wang, Cornelius Dieckmann, Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Milán Baticz, Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์), Robert Yau, Rowe Hessler, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 12, 2013)

> Phil Yu6Antoine Cantin, Feliks Zemdegs, Michał Pleskowicz


----------



## Stefan (Nov 12, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


>



I think it means you're gonna be the next world champion.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks for the lists, Stefan. I missed one for myself.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 12, 2013)

Stefan said:


> I think it means you're gonna be the next world champion.



 

I see what you did there.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 12, 2013)

That70sShowDude said:


> Thanks for the lists, Stefan. I missed one for myself.



Should your nemeses live in fear now? 



antoineccantin said:


> I see what you did there.



I thought I saw what you had done there.

If that wasn't your reason for posting it, then what was? You're the nemesis of plenty of other people as well, with or without other famous cubers.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 12, 2013)

Stefan said:


> I thought I saw what you had done there.
> 
> If that wasn't your reason for posting it, then what was? You're the nemesis of plenty of other people as well, with or without other famous cubers.



I just thought it interesting that the top 3 in the world at OH are faster at everything than #4.


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 12, 2013)

> Justin Thomas	24	Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Feliks Zemdegs, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)



At my comp last weekend (which isn't in the WCA database yet), I beat all 4 of my 'nemeses' at something.   
Bence - sq-1 single
Dan - sq-1 single, 6x6 mean, multibld
Feliks - sq-1 single/average, multibld
Yu - sq-1 single, 6x6 mean, multibld


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 12, 2013)

I guess I had a nemesis until Australian Nationals 2013? Six Australians made the list :3


----------



## ottozing (Nov 12, 2013)

Cool that I don't have a nemesis  Not anyones nemesis though


----------



## Iggy (Nov 12, 2013)

Woah, with my bad rankings, I only have 1 nemesis. 

To fix this, I need a decent pyra average...


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 12, 2013)

That darn Feliks, my only nemesis. I really need to get a better 2x2 average.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 12, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Cool that I don't have a nemesis  Not anyones nemesis though



You would be for slower people. For example, the slowest 3x3 solver in the database, assuming that's the only event they competed in, would have several thousand nemesises.


----------



## MadeToReply (Nov 12, 2013)

3 nemesises is not too shabby considering I suck at every event.


----------



## ottozing (Nov 12, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> You would be for slower people. For example, the slowest 3x3 solver in the database, assuming that's the only event they competed in, would have several thousand nemesises.



Those people don't count imo XD



MadeToReply said:


> 3 nemesises is not too shabby considering I suck at every event.



cough cough megjaminx


----------



## Bhargav777 (Nov 12, 2013)

I don't understand how I'm there with no nemesis while I don't have decent times with any puzzle


----------



## yoinneroid (Nov 12, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> I don't understand how I'm there with no nemesis while I don't have decent times with any puzzle



Well, your 2x2 average is 1 rank higher than antoine's  (0.01 difference to be exact XD)


----------



## TMOY (Nov 12, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> I don't understand how I'm there with no nemesis while I don't have decent times with any puzzle



I suck at many events and I have none either  (but Daniel Sheppard comes close, he beats me at everything but Square-1 single). It just means that your profile is different enough from the cubers' standard profile so that nobody is able to beat you in everything at the same time.


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 12, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> I don't understand how I'm there with no nemesis while I don't have decent times with any puzzle



Don't worry, I will practise 3BLD and 4BLD soon


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 12, 2013)

For the 196 people with no nemeses, I have found the person/people who are closest to being their nemesis (their "nearest-nemesis"). This means they have beaten that person in more events than anyone else and are therefore the closest (in some sense) to giving them a nemesis.

The sorting is such that the people at the top are safest and the people at the bottom are in danger of getting a nemesis



Spoiler



_Events: Number of events the person has results in
Max Events Beaten In: The most events any single person has beaten them in
Difference: The difference between the previous 2 columns. This can be seen as the minimum number of events that any one person must beat the subject in, in order to give them a nemesis. The table is sorted by this column first.
People: Their "nearest-nemesis/es"_

NameCountryEventsMax Events Beaten InDifferencePeopleFeliks ZemdegsAustralia27918Simon WestlundYu Nakajima (中島悠)Japan28208Feliks ZemdegsBence BarátHungary29218Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Feliks ZemdegsDan CohenUSA28208Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Feliks ZemdegsVincent Hartanto UtomoIndonesia27198Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Feliks ZemdegsDaniel SheppardUnited Kingdom29227Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Simon WestlundSweden29236Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Mats ValkNetherlands27216Feliks ZemdegsAntoine CantinCanada28235Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Michał PleskowiczPoland27225Feliks ZemdegsLouis CormierCanada27225Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Marcin ZalewskiPoland25205Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Michał HalczukPoland24195Feliks ZemdegsErik AkkersdijkNetherlands28235Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Feliks ZemdegsCarlos Méndez García-BarrosoSpain27225Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Feliks ZemdegsMaarten SmitNetherlands29245Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Bence Barát, Simon WestlundJohn BrechonUSA28244Feliks ZemdegsRobert YauUnited Kingdom27234Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Timothy SunUSA29254Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Simon WestlundMilán BaticzHungary28244Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Feliks ZemdegsFakhri RaihaanIndonesia28244Simon Westlund, Feliks ZemdegsGabriel Dechichi BarbarBrazil20164Mats Valk, Feliks ZemdegsArifumi Fushimi (伏見有史)Japan19154Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Michał PleskowiczHenrik Buus AagaardDenmark29254Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Simon Westlund, Feliks ZemdegsMarcell EndreyHungary1511448 peopleSébastien AurouxGermany29263Daniel SheppardYuhei Takagi (高木佑平)Japan29263Feliks ZemdegsJan BentlageGermany29263Daniel SheppardCornelius DieckmannGermany28253Feliks ZemdegsEvan LiuUSA28253Simon WestlundDmitry KryuzbanRussia27243Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)Japan26233Feliks ZemdegsOscar Roth AndersenDenmark22193Simon WestlundOleg GritsenkoRussia22193Daniel SheppardLin Chen (陈霖)China20173Feliks ZemdegsYinghao Wang (王鹰豪)China27243Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks ZemdegsPiotr Michał PadlewskiPoland26233Erik Akkersdijk, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Julian DavidCanada19163Bence Barát, Feliks ZemdegsRiadi ArsandiIndonesia25223Simon Westlund, Daniel Sheppard, Antoine CantinJakub KipaPoland23203Milán Baticz, Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Feliks ZemdegsChester LianMalaysia27243Milán Baticz, Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Feliks ZemdegsKim JokinenFinland28262Milán BaticzKevin Costello IIIUSA27252Feliks ZemdegsDavid WonerUSA27252Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Tim ReynoldsUSA27252Antoine CantinJayden McNeillAustralia26242Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Rowe HesslerUSA26242Feliks ZemdegsYu Sajima (佐島優)Japan26242Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Stephen AdhisaputraIndonesia26242Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Andreas PohlGermany26242Daniel SheppardEdward LinUSA25232Feliks ZemdegsKevin HaysUSA25232Feliks ZemdegsNoah ArthursUSA25232Daniel SheppardHendry CahyadiIndonesia24222Simon WestlundJustin JaffrayCanada23212Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Tim WongUSA23212Feliks ZemdegsAlexander LauUnited Kingdom22202Feliks ZemdegsZane CarneyAustralia19172Daniel SheppardYi Seung-Woo (이승우)Korea18162Feliks ZemdegsKaijun Lin (林恺俊)China16142Marcin ZalewskiRiley WooUSA28262Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Simon WestlundChristopher OlsonUSA27252Milán Baticz, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทย์โยธิน)Thailand26242Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Feliks ZemdegsMarcin JakubowskiPoland26242Maarten Smit, Daniel SheppardPedro Santos GuimarãesBrazil26242Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Daniel SheppardEric LimebackCanada25232Erik Akkersdijk, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Ville SeppänenFinland24222Bence Barát, Daniel SheppardJules DesjardinFrance23212Milán Baticz, Simon WestlundDeven NadudvariUSA22202Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Feliks ZemdegsTrevor PetersenUSA28262Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Simon Westlund, John BrechonPierre BouvierFrance26242Bence Barát, Evan Liu, Robert YauCongbiao Jiang (蒋丛骉)China25232Dan Cohen, Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Feliks ZemdegsMitchell LaneUSA25232Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Feliks Zemdegs, John BrechonNathan AzariaIndonesia25232Dan Cohen, Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Bence BarátNathan DwyerUSA25232Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Maarten Smit, Evan LiuOliver FrostUnited Kingdom16142Tim Wong, Marcin Zalewski, Noah ArthursYunqi Ouyang (欧阳韵奇)China29272Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Simon Westlund, Daniel Sheppard, Jan BentlageChunyu Zhang 2 (张春雨)China29272Dan Cohen, Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Bence Barát, Robert YauFelix LeeUSA27252Erik Akkersdijk, Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Simon Westlund, Antoine CantinPiotr KózkaPoland21192Erik Akkersdijk, Milán Baticz, Bence Barát, Simon WestlundDrew BradsUSA20182Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Feliks ZemdegsJakub WolniewiczPoland18162Dan Cohen, Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Feliks ZemdegsRenhard JulindraIndonesia15132Mats Valk, Michał Pleskowicz, Feliks Zemdegs, Antoine Cantin, Dmitry ZvyagintsevBingliang Li (李炳良)China15132Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Simon Westlund, Mariano D'Imperio, Feliks Zemdegs, Louis Cormier, Matic OmulecGrzegorz ŁuczynaPoland21192Erik Akkersdijk, Tim Reynolds, Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Sébastien Auroux, Bence Barát, Felix Lee, Riadi Arsandi, John Brechon, Fakhri Raihaan, Vincent Hartanto UtomoBrúnó BereczkiHungary2422216 peopleKazuhito Iimura (飯村数人)Japan86221 peopleSimon CrawfordUnited Kingdom1311225 peopleGabriel Pereira CampanhaBrazil2422297 peopleAndrew NelsonUSA18162119 peopleFrançois CourtèsFrance29281Daniel SheppardJakob KoglerAustria28271Daniel SheppardKai JiptnerGermany28271Daniel SheppardThompson ClarkeCanada27261Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Rafael Werneck CinotoBrazil27261Henrik Buus AagaardGunnar KrigSweden27261Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Dániel VargaHungary27261Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Niklas SpiesGermany27261Milán BaticzEmanuel RheinertGermany27261Dan CohenRami SbahiUSA26251Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Daniel GrabskiAustria26251Simon WestlundAntoine PiauFrance26251Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Andre Febrianto JonathanIndonesia25241Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Michael RöhrerAustria25241Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Olivér PergeHungary25241Maarten SmitBálint BodorHungary25241Simon WestlundMuhammad Iril Khairul AnamIndonesia25241Daniel SheppardAnton RostovikovRussia25241Daniel SheppardPrzemysław KaletaPoland24231Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Weifeng Cheng (程维锋)China24231Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Morten ArborgNorway23221Feliks ZemdegsJong-Ho Jeong (정종호)Korea23221Feliks ZemdegsAnssi VanhalaFinland23221Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Jorge Castillo MatasSpain23221Feliks ZemdegsTeera Tareesuchevakul (ธีรา ธารีสุชีวกุล)Thailand23221Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Matteo ColomboItaly23221Daniel SheppardGiovanni ContardiItaly23221Feliks ZemdegsBaramee Pookcharoen (บารมี พุกเจริญ)Thailand23221Feliks ZemdegsSebastian WeyerGermany22211Feliks ZemdegsYohei Oka (岡要平)Japan21201Vincent Hartanto UtomoIstván KoczaHungary21201Daniel SheppardBrandon LinUSA20191Bence BarátTomas KristianssonSweden20191Bence BarátAdrian LehmannGermany18171Bence BarátRichard Jay S. ApagarPhilippines16151Feliks ZemdegsYunsu Nam (남윤수)Korea15141Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Grzegorz JałochaPoland15141Marcell EndreyRuzhen Ye (叶儒臻)China1091Simon CrawfordMarcin KowalczykPoland651Marcin ZalewskiCallum Hales-JeppUnited Kingdom28271Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平), Daniel SheppardTeo Kai XiangSingapore27261Erik Akkersdijk, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Sachio Iwasaki (岩崎幸生)Japan26251Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Louis CormierMoritz KarlGermany26251Feliks Zemdegs, Antoine CantinDaniel Cano SalgadoColombia26251Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Antoine CantinAJ BlairUSA26251Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Simon WestlundLucas GarronGermany26251Milán Baticz, Simon WestlundWojciech SzatanowskiPoland26251Bence Barát, Simon WestlundMichael YoungUSA24231Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Bence BarátLucas WescheGermany24231Simon Westlund, Robert YauNils FeuerGermany23221Milán Baticz, Feliks ZemdegsJavier Tirado OrtizSpain23221Maarten Smit, Evan LiuPaweł KowolPoland23221Dan Cohen, Daniel SheppardJinseong Kim (김진성)Korea22211Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Antoine CantinLinus FreszGermany22211Bence Barát, Daniel SheppardNiko PaavilainenFinland21201Bence Barát, Feliks ZemdegsShuto Ueno (上野柊斗)Japan20191Simon Westlund, Feliks ZemdegsTakumi Yoshida (吉田匠)Japan20191Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Feliks ZemdegsBence IrsikHungary19181John Brechon, Vincent Hartanto UtomoMarvin LlanetaPhilippines18171Erik Akkersdijk, Antoine CantinOleksii Lukin (Олексій Лукін)Ukraine15141Dan Cohen, Bence BarátAustin ReedUSA28271Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Simon Westlund, Antoine CantinBhargav NarasimhanIndia22211Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Simon Westlund, Antoine CantinRamón DerschGermany22211Milán Baticz, Bence Barát, Feliks ZemdegsGooi Ying ChyiMalaysia22211Dan Cohen, Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Bence BarátChung-Han Hsu (許鍾瀚)Taiwan21201Dan Cohen, Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Bence BarátSergey RyabkoRussia20191Cornelius Dieckmann, Michał Pleskowicz, Feliks ZemdegsPark Sang-Min (박상민)Korea18171Dan Cohen, Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Robert YauTim MajorAustralia18171Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Vincent Hartanto UtomoRagil SetyadiIndonesia17161Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Jakob KoglerAmir Hossein Nafisi (امیر حسین نفیسی)Iran16151Sébastien Auroux, Daniel Sheppard, Vincent Hartanto UtomoSebastiano TrontoItaly12111Bence Barát, Gabriel Dechichi Barbar, Marcin ZalewskiTomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭)Japan29281Timothy Sun, Simon Westlund, Daniel Sheppard, Jan BentlageNiko RonkainenFinland25241Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Sébastien Auroux, Evan Liu, Daniel SheppardJonathan Midjord ShapiraDenmark25241Bence Barát, Simon Westlund, Daniel Sheppard, Antoine CantinAlbin XhemajlajSweden25241Milán Baticz, Yu Nakajima (中島悠), John Brechon, Louis CormierTing Sheng Bao YangSpain25241Dan Cohen, Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Maarten Smit, Antoine CantinArnaud van GalenNetherlands25241Erik Akkersdijk, Dan Cohen, Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Jan BentlageAlex ThielemierUSA25241Dan Cohen, Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Maarten Smit, Simon WestlundDaniel WuUSA23221Erik Akkersdijk, Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Feliks Zemdegs, John BrechonJames DonahueUSA22211Milán Baticz, Dan Cohen, Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Antoine CantinDene BeardsleyNew Zealand21201Dan Cohen, Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Bence Barát, Robert YauAlfrisa Diva WandanaIndonesia18171Erik Akkersdijk, Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Simon Westlund, Vincent Hartanto UtomoVincent JulindraIndonesia12111Henrik Buus Aagaard, Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Jakub Kipa, Fakhri RaihaanSam Zhixiao Wang (王志骁)China12111Maarten Smit, Prin Kijviwattanakarn (ปริญ กิจวิวัฒนการ), Evan Liu, Pierre BouvierClément GalletFrance27261Sébastien Auroux, Maarten Smit, Simon Westlund, Feliks Zemdegs, Jan BentlageTse-Kan Lin (林哲侃)Taiwan25241Dan Cohen, Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Bence Barát, Robert Yau, Feliks ZemdegsJakub CabajPoland24231Dan Cohen, Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Mats Valk, Bence Barát, Feliks ZemdegsAlexander Olleta del MolinoSpain23221Bence Barát, Simon Westlund, Daniel Sheppard, Antoine Cantin, Vincent Hartanto UtomoValentin HoffmannFrance21201Erik Akkersdijk, Milán Baticz, Mats Valk, Bence Barát, Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)Gaspard LeleuxFrance20191Erik Akkersdijk, Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Bence Barát, Simon Westlund, Daniel SheppardWataru Hashimura (端村航)Japan20191Erik Akkersdijk, Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Bence Barát, Robert Yau, Feliks ZemdegsVincent SheuUSA19181Erik Akkersdijk, Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Mats Valk, Bence Barát, Robert YauMeng'an Pu (浦梦安)China17161Bence Barát, Cornelius Dieckmann, Antoine Cantin, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Marcin ZalewskiYuxin Wang (王宇欣)China11101Chester Lian, Daniel Sheppard, Zane Carney, Oleg Gritsenko, Marcin Zalewski, Noah ArthursNobuaki Suga (菅信昭)Japan27261Erik Akkersdijk, Milán Baticz, Dan Cohen, Mats Valk, Bence Barát, Robert Yau, Antoine Cantin, Louis CormierLoïc PetitFrance25241Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Mats Valk, Bence Barát, Simon Westlund, Daniel Sheppard, Robert Yau, Feliks Zemdegs, Jan BentlagePiotr AlexandrowiczPoland13121Erik Akkersdijk, Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢), Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平), Daniel Sheppard, Antoine Cantin, Jakub Kipa, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Jinseong Kim (김진성), Marcin ZalewskiFilippo BrancaleoniItaly23221Erik Akkersdijk, Milán Baticz, Dan Cohen, Maarten Smit, Simon Westlund, Robert Yau, Feliks Zemdegs, Antoine Cantin, Louis Cormier, Carlos Méndez García-BarrosoBoriss BenzerrukiLatvia2625111 peopleMatthew YepCanada98111 peopleJason KilbournAustralia2019114 peopleAron Puddy-MathewAustralia1615114 peopleChristian KasererItaly2221115 peopleSameer MahmoodUnited Kingdom1716116 peopleJimmy CollBelgium2524117 peopleAndrea SantambrogioItaly1918120 people


----------



## mycube (Nov 12, 2013)

wow this is impressive for my "nearest nemesis"(Daniel Sheppard, Bence Barát). I just don't have a nemesis because I got that 10/11 multi (Bence: 8/8) and my FMC single with 26 moves, because you have the same single


----------



## Mvcuber12 (Nov 12, 2013)

Continuing with this cubing nemesis stuff, is there a person who does have a cubing nemesis, but is a cubing nemesis of someone else as well?


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 12, 2013)

Mvcuber12 said:


> Continuing with this cubing nemesis stuff, is there a person who does have a cubing nemesis, but is a cubing nemesis of someone else as well?


Many many people. For example, most people will be the nemesis of those who have only done 3x3 in a slow time.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 12, 2013)

Time to find the longest nemesis-chain...


----------



## Julian (Nov 12, 2013)

How about the person highest up on the list of 2 or more nemeses with a 2-link nemesis chain (A>B>C for all events)?


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 12, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> I don't understand how I'm there with no nemesis while I don't have decent times with any puzzle



I was about to post that there must be a mistake, I am faster than you at everything when I noticed Vincent's post...


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 12, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> I just thought it interesting that the top 3 in the world at OH are faster at everything than #4.



Yeah. I suck at everything. I have a plan though. I shall rid myself of nemeses by getting a WR. No big deal.


----------



## timeless (Nov 13, 2013)

person with fastest speed : age ratio?


----------



## Bhargav777 (Nov 13, 2013)

yoinneroid said:


> Well, your 2x2 average is 1 rank higher than antoine's  (0.01 difference to be exact XD)


 
Just noticed XD 



TMOY said:


> I suck at many events and I have none either  (but Daniel Sheppard comes close, he beats me at everything but Square-1 single). It just means that your profile is different enough from the cubers' standard profile so that nobody is able to beat you in everything at the same time.



This stat is simply cool! 



Robert-Y said:


> Don't worry, I will practise 3BLD and 4BLD soon



Then I'll only have to hope this stat doesn't get updated  



antoineccantin said:


> I was about to post that there must be a mistake, I am faster than you at everything when I noticed Vincent's post...



You'll become my nemesis very soon. I'm pretty sure!


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 13, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> I don't understand how I'm there with no nemesis while I don't have decent times with any puzzle



If you didn't compete in feet you'd have at least one nemesis. Probably quite a few. Your 2x2, OH, Megaminx and the fact you've competed in feet and 4bld means no one has you beaten completely.


----------



## cubizh (Nov 13, 2013)

I took the liberty to butcher Stefan's python script to see the number of people everyone is nemesis of.
Hope I got it right.


Spoiler: Program





```
import zipfile, csv

source = 'WCA_export196_20131111.tsv.zip'

names, ranks, ranking = {}, {}, {}
with zipfile.ZipFile(source) as zf:
    with zf.open('WCA_export_Persons.tsv') as pf:
        for row in csv.DictReader(pf, delimiter='\t'):
            if row['subid'] == '1':
                names[row['id']] = row['name']
    for kind in ('Single', 'Average'):
        with zf.open('WCA_export_Ranks'+kind+'.tsv') as rf:
            for row in csv.DictReader(rf, delimiter='\t'):
                ranks.setdefault(row['personId'], {})[kind+row['eventId']] = int(row['worldRank'])

def is_nemesis(badguy, victim):
    badguy_ranks = ranks[badguy]
    for event, rank in ranks[victim].items():
        if event not in badguy_ranks or badguy_ranks[event] >= rank:
            return False
    return True

people = sorted(ranks, key=lambda p: (-len(ranks[p]), names[p]))
for p in people:
    ranking[str(p)]=0

for p in people:
    for q in people:
        if is_nemesis(p, q):
            ranking[p] = ranking[p] + 1

f = open('ranking.txt','w')
for x in ranking.keys():
    f.write(x + "," + str(ranking[x])+"\n")
f.close()
```






Spoiler: Top 100




* Name	** Competitors "Nemesied"	** % of total users	* Simon Westlund	 24822	 97.55%	 Dan Cohen	 24655	 96.90%	 Milán Baticz	 24639	 96.83%	 Erik Akkersdijk	 24634	 96.81%	 Bence Barát	 24605	 96.70%	 Antoine Cantin	 24577	 96.59%	 Robert Yau	 24535	 96.42%	 Daniel Sheppard	 24507	 96.31%	 Yu Nakajima (中島悠)	 24480	 96.21%	 Feliks Zemdegs	 24375	 95.79%	 Carlos Méndez García-Barroso	 24247	 95.29%	 John Brechon	 24218	 95.18%	 Louis Cormier	 24189	 95.06%	 Mats Valk	 24145	 94.89%	 Jan Bentlage	 24102	 94.72%	 Maarten Smit	 24088	 94.67%	 Evan Liu	 24048	 94.51%	 Dániel Varga	 23935	 94.07%	 Cornelius Dieckmann	 23891	 93.89%	 Christopher Olson	 23820	 93.61%	 David Woner	 23819	 93.61%	 Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)	 23712	 93.19%	 Timothy Sun	 23702	 93.15%	 Austin Reed	 23675	 93.04%	 Sébastien Auroux	 23614	 92.80%	 Henrik Buus Aagaard	 23595	 92.73%	 Kevin Costello III	 23484	 92.29%	 Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)	 23479	 92.27%	 Gunnar Krig	 23465	 92.22%	 Michał Pleskowicz	 23425	 92.06%	 Vincent Hartanto Utomo	 23404	 91.98%	 Michael Gottlieb	 23327	 91.68%	 AJ Blair	 23308	 91.60%	 Yu Sajima (佐島優)	 23269	 91.45%	 José Leonardo Chaparro Prieto	 23252	 91.38%	 Corey Sakowski	 23233	 91.31%	 Jiawen Wu (吴嘉文)	 23226	 91.28%	 Matic Omulec	 23190	 91.14%	 Trevor Petersen	 23187	 91.13%	 Kim Jokinen	 23176	 91.08%	 Thompson Clarke	 23168	 91.05%	 Zhiyang Chen (陈至扬)	 23132	 90.91%	 Ivan Zabrodin	 23034	 90.52%	 Rémi Esturoune	 23024	 90.49%	 Ben Whitmore	 23023	 90.48%	 Tim Reynolds	 23004	 90.41%	 Felix Lee	 22992	 90.36%	 Fakhri Raihaan	 22980	 90.31%	 Daniel Cano Salgado	 22960	 90.23%	 Akash Rupela	 22954	 90.21%	 Balázs Bernát	 22932	 90.12%	 Jorge Castillo Matas	 22914	 90.05%	 Jure Gregorc	 22893	 89.97%	 Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)	 22883	 89.93%	 Juan Juli Andika Chandra	 22874	 89.90%	 Ting Sheng Bao Yang	 22856	 89.83%	 Jayden McNeill	 22851	 89.81%	 Rowe Hessler	 22838	 89.75%	 Alberto Pérez de Rada Fiol	 22837	 89.75%	 Nathan Dwyer	 22816	 89.67%	 Marcin Jakubowski	 22769	 89.48%	 Jakob Kogler	 22754	 89.42%	 Yunqi Ouyang (欧阳韵奇)	 22737	 89.36%	 Moritz Karl	 22733	 89.34%	 Niklas Spies	 22726	 89.31%	 Jakub Cabaj	 22705	 89.23%	 Lucas Garron	 22704	 89.23%	 Mitchell Lane	 22699	 89.21%	 Pedro Santos Guimarães	 22691	 89.18%	 Hunor Bózsing	 22688	 89.16%	 Wojciech Szatanowski	 22668	 89.09%	 Sachio Iwasaki (岩崎幸生)	 22639	 88.97%	 Hippolyte Moreau	 22639	 88.97%	 Dmitry Kryuzban	 22621	 88.90%	 Rami Sbahi	 22607	 88.85%	 Justin Thomas	 22600	 88.82%	 Teo Kai Xiang	 22592	 88.79%	 Mariano D'Imperio	 22589	 88.78%	 Weifeng Cheng (程维锋)	 22583	 88.75%	 Guus de Wit	 22582	 88.75%	 Morten Arborg	 22581	 88.74%	 Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทย์โยธิน)	 22573	 88.71%	 Baramee Pookcharoen (บารมี พุกเจริญ)	 22571	 88.71%	 Emanuel Rheinert	 22568	 88.69%	 Olivér Perge	 22566	 88.69%	 Riley Woo	 22556	 88.65%	 Chris Wall	 22545	 88.60%	 Ihor Bilchenko (Ігор Більченко)	 22539	 88.58%	 Nobuaki Suga (菅信昭)	 22530	 88.54%	 James Hamory	 22501	 88.43%	 Marcin Zalewski	 22492	 88.39%	 Andre Febrianto Jonathan	 22466	 88.29%	 Stephen Adhisaputra	 22447	 88.22%	 Tse-Kan Lin (林哲侃)	 22443	 88.20%	 Daniel Grabski	 22443	 88.20%	 Justin Jaffray	 22434	 88.17%	 Michael Young	 22426	 88.14%	 Dmitry Zvyagintsev	 22413	 88.08%	 Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์)	 22402	 88.04%	 Auguste Olivry	 22400	 88.03%


----------



## Stefan (Nov 13, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Your 2x2, OH, Megaminx and the fact you've competed in feet and 4bld means no one has you beaten completely.



No, Yu Nakajima beats him at all of these.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 13, 2013)

Stefan, I simply meant whilst he isn't a world record holder, competing in ALL events (or just many) and then having a good average in a few events makes it unlikely anyone would beat you in all.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 13, 2013)

cubizh said:


> I took the liberty to butcher Stefan's python script to see the number of people everyone is nemesis of.



Holy moly, checking everyone against everyone... how long did that run?



cubizh said:


> Hope I got it right.



Looks right. Being as straight-forward as it is, if there's any error, then it's probably in my part of the code 

I just feel an urge to improve the ending a bit:


Spoiler: Shorter ending





```
ranking = {p:0 for p in people}
for p in people:
    for q in people:
        if is_nemesis(p, q):
            ranking[p] += 1

with open('ranking.txt','w') as f:
    for pr in ranking.items():
        f.write('%s,%d\n' % pr)
```






Spoiler: Even shorter ending





```
ranking = {}
for p in people:
    ranking[p] = sum(is_nemesis(p, q) for q in people)

with open('ranking.txt','w') as f:
    for pr in ranking.items():
        f.write('%s,%d\n' % pr)
```






Spoiler: Shortest ending





```
with open('ranking.txt','w') as f:
    for p in people:
        ranking = sum(is_nemesis(p, q) for q in people)
        f.write('%s,%d\n' % (p, ranking))
```


----------



## cubizh (Nov 13, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Holy moly, checking everyone against everyone... how long did that run?


Around 20-25 minutes.
Thanks for tidying up the code.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 13, 2013)

cubizh said:


> Around 20-25 minutes.



Hmm, I had thought about doing that statistic as well but had guessed it would take much longer. I tried now and made it show me the progress, should have done that earlier.

And final code version including the people variable (no point sorting them beforehand here, I only did that in my original program so that the people irrelevant for the output get filtered out early on):

```
people = ranks.keys()
with open('ranking.txt','w') as f:
    for p in people:
        ranking = sum(is_nemesis(p, q) for q in people)
        f.write('%s,%d\n' % (p, ranking))
```

I'm happy my program was useful to you, btw, that's one reason I usually post how I do things


----------



## Kit Clement (Nov 13, 2013)

What about this: of the people with no nemeses (or x nemeses), what events/how many events do they need to reach that number of nemeses minimally? For example, a world record holder only needs 1 event (their WR event) to have no nemeses.


----------



## TMOY (Nov 13, 2013)

If I'm not mistaken, I need only 2, square-1 single and 5BLD. (I just checked the profiles of all 27 people which are faster than me at 5BLD, none of them has a better square-1 single than mine.)


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 13, 2013)

Of the people with no nemeses, how many of them are NOT top 10 in any event?


----------



## Stefan (Nov 13, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> Of the people with no nemeses, how many of them are NOT top 10 in any event?



Too lazy to count, but...

(now with WCA_export197_20131113.tsv.zip)



Spoiler: 195 People without nemeses, sorted by best rank




*Name**Best Rank**Events*Bhargav Narasimhan7022AJ Blair6826Wojciech Szatanowski6026Shuto Ueno (上野柊斗)5720Loïc Petit5425Daniel Cano Salgado5026Gunnar Krig4927Tse-Kan Lin (林哲侃)4925Gaspard Leleux4820Alfrisa Diva Wandana4718Emanuel Rheinert4527Dániel Varga4327Jonathan Midjord Shapira4225Thompson Clarke4127James Donahue4022Jason Kilbourn3820Austin Reed3728Pedro Santos Guimarães3726Yunqi Ouyang (欧阳韵奇)3529Daniel Wu3423Teo Kai Xiang3327Alex Thielemier3325Takumi Yoshida (吉田匠)3320Callum Hales-Jepp3228Andre Febrianto Jonathan3225Jinseong Kim (김진성)3222Jan Bentlage3129Timothy Sun3129Jakub Cabaj3124Michael Young3124Niklas Spies3027Paweł Kowol3023Chunyu Zhang 2 (张春雨)2929Oleksii Lukin (Олексій Лукін)2915François Courtès2829Albin Xhemajlaj2825Ting Sheng Bao Yang2725Sebastiano Tronto2412Kim Jokinen2328Milán Baticz2328Valentin Hoffmann2321Lucas Wesche2224Morten Arborg2223Amir Hossein Nafisi (امیر حسین نفیسی)2216Arnaud van Galen2125Olivér Perge2125Alexander Olleta del Molino2123Teera Tareesuchevakul (ธีรา ธารีสุชีวกุล)2123Linus Fresz2122Grzegorz Łuczyna2121Bence Irsik2119Julian David2119Marvin Llaneta2118Michael Röhrer2025Antoine Piau1926Justin Jaffray1923Ramón Dersch1922Sergey Ryabko1920Tomas Kristiansson1820Kai Jiptner1728Vincent Julindra1712Sachio Iwasaki (岩崎幸生)1626Aron Puddy-Mathew1616Andreas Pohl1526Stephen Adhisaputra1526Anton Rostovikov1525Eric Limeback1525Hendry Cahyadi1524Przemysław Kaleta1524Richard Jay S. Apagar1516Boriss Benzerruki1426Daniel Grabski1426Lucas Garron1426Piotr Kózka1421Riley Woo1328Trevor Petersen1328Carlos Méndez García-Barroso1327Dmitry Kryuzban1327Marcin Jakubowski1326Park Sang-Min (박상민)1318Nobuaki Suga (菅信昭)1227Weifeng Cheng (程维锋)1224Deven Nadudvari1222Dene Beardsley1221Ragil Setyadi1217Piotr Alexandrowicz1213Jakob Kogler1128John Brechon1128David Woner1127Jayden McNeill1126Muhammad Iril Khairul Anam1125Nathan Dwyer1125Wataru Hashimura (端村航)1120Tim Major1118Rami Sbahi1026Edward Lin1025Jorge Castillo Matas1023Gooi Ying Chyi1022Yu Sajima (佐島優)926Nils Feuer923Kaijun Lin (林恺俊)916Mitchell Lane825Matteo Colombo823Yuxin Wang (王宇欣)811Matthew Yep89Erik Akkersdijk728Clément Gallet727Felix Lee727Tim Reynolds727Rowe Hessler726Noah Arthurs725Ville Seppänen724Anssi Vanhala723Jakub Kipa723Niko Paavilainen721Vincent Sheu719Kazuhito Iimura (飯村数人)78Chester Lian627Rafael Werneck Cinoto627Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทย์โยธิน)626Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호)623Brandon Lin620Maarten Smit529Sébastien Auroux529Dan Cohen528Piotr Michał Padlewski526Riadi Arsandi525Javier Tirado Ortiz523Jules Desjardin523Arifumi Fushimi (伏見有史)519Adrian Lehmann518Yi Seung-Woo (이승우)518Henrik Buus Aagaard429Cornelius Dieckmann428Kevin Costello III427Louis Cormier427Robert Yau427Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)426Congbiao Jiang (蒋丛骉)425Nathan Azaria425Baramee Pookcharoen (บารมี พุกเจริญ)423Yohei Oka (岡要平)421Zane Carney419Andrew Nelson418Grzegorz Jałocha416Renhard Julindra415Daniel Sheppard329Antoine Cantin328Yu Nakajima (中島悠)328Vincent Hartanto Utomo327Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)327Jimmy Coll325Niko Ronkainen325Tim Wong323Alexander Lau322Oleg Gritsenko322Chung-Han Hsu (許鍾瀚)321István Kocza321Jakub Wolniewicz318Ruzhen Ye (叶儒臻)310Moritz Karl226Pierre Bouvier226Brúnó Bereczki224Gabriel Pereira Campanha224Michał Halczuk224Filippo Brancaleoni223Drew Brads220Gabriel Dechichi Barbar220Lin Chen (陈霖)220Sameer Mahmood217Oliver Frost216Yunsu Nam (남윤수)215Simon Crawford213Bence Barát129Simon Westlund129Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭)129Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)129Evan Liu128Fakhri Raihaan128Christopher Olson127Feliks Zemdegs127Mats Valk127Michał Pleskowicz127Bálint Bodor125Kevin Hays125Marcin Zalewski125Giovanni Contardi123Christian Kaserer122Oscar Roth Andersen122Sebastian Weyer122Andrea Santambrogio119Bingliang Li (李炳良)115Marcell Endrey115Sam Zhixiao Wang (王志骁)112Marcin Kowalczyk16


----------



## Stefan (Nov 13, 2013)

Comparing exports 196 and 197:

Congratulations to Marcin Zalewski for becoming the only nemesis for Meng'an Pu.
Congratulations to Artur Kristof for getting rid of his nemesis Louis Cormier, now Erik Akkersdijk is his only nemesis.
No other nemesis changes among the people with at most one nemesis.

Edit: Oh hey, I just realized: export 196 had 196 people without nemeses.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Nov 13, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Too lazy to count, but...
> 
> (now with WCA_export197_20131113.tsv.zip)
> 
> ...



I'm the worst performer there >_<


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 13, 2013)

Another fun nemesis stat

*People with a Top 10 Rank but also a nemesis*


Spoiler




NameHighest RankEvent (Ranking)Nemeses CountNemesesYu Da-Hyun3minx average (3), minx single (4)1Simon WestlundGabriel Alejandro Orozco Casillas3333bf single (3)1Marcin ZalewskiMatteo Provasi3222 single (3)1Filippo BrancaleoniJonathan Irvin Gunawan3clock average (3)2Evan Liu, Pierre BouvierPrin Kijviwattanakarn (ปริญ กิจวิวัฒนการ)4clock average (4), clock single (8)1Evan LiuPhil Yu4333oh average (4)3Michał Pleskowicz, Feliks Zemdegs, Antoine CantinPedro Henrique Da Silva Roque5222 single (5), 444 single (6)1Feliks ZemdegsDmitry Karyakin5555bf single (5), 444bf single (10)1Daniel SheppardWeixing Zhang (张炜星)5444 single (5)1Mats ValkBreandan Vallance6555 average (6), 555 single (8), 333 average (8)1Feliks ZemdegsFrancisco Javier Lemes Sáez6333bf single (6)1Marcin ZalewskiAndrew Ricci6333 single (6)3Mats Valk, Michał Pleskowicz, Feliks ZemdegsNick Rech6minx single (6)2Simon Westlund, Louis CormierNipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์)7333oh average (7), 333 single (10), 333 average (9)1Feliks ZemdegsJavier Cabezuelo Sánchez7333fm single (7)5István Kocza, Jimmy Coll, Sébastien Auroux, Moritz Karl, Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭)Cheng Chen (陈成)7sq1 average (7)1Piotr Michał PadlewskiJustin Mallari7333oh average (7)1Feliks ZemdegsCameron Stollery7222 average (7)1Feliks ZemdegsChris Wall7minx average (7)1Simon WestlundIrwin Arruda Sales7pyram single (7)3Oscar Roth Andersen, Jules Desjardin, Jakub WolniewiczKam Chor Kin (甘楚健)8777 average (8), 777 single (10), 666 average (10)1Bence BarátChen Kee Yen8minx single (8)1Simon WestlundPiotr Tomczyk8333oh single (8)1Feliks ZemdegsJonathan Cookmeyer8minx average (8)1Simon WestlundSamuel Antônio Araújo de Jesus8pyram single (8)2Oscar Roth Andersen, Riadi ArsandiYueh-Lin Tsai (蔡岳霖)9555 average (9)4Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Mats Valk, Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทย์โยธิน), Feliks ZemdegsYuhui Xu (许宇辉)9333bf single (9)5Gabriel Alejandro Orozco Casillas, Francisco Javier Lemes Sáez, Marcin Kowalczyk, Marcin Zalewski, Noah ArthursMatic Omulec9minx single (9)1Simon WestlundMohammad Reza Karimi (محمد رضا کریمی)9222 average (9)4Mats Valk, Christopher Olson, Michał Pleskowicz, Feliks ZemdegsAlexey Oblaukhov9222 average (9)1Feliks ZemdegsKun Zhu (朱坤)9555bf single (9)6Marcell Endrey, Ville Seppänen, Daniel Sheppard, Zane Carney, Dmitry Karyakin, Grzegorz JałochaKailong Li (李开隆)10555 average (10), 555 single (10)1Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Emric Månsson10minx average (10), minx single (10)4Bálint Bodor, Simon Westlund, Feliks Zemdegs, Louis CormierTim Habermaas10333mbf single (10)1Daniel SheppardLorenzo Vigani Poli10222 single (10)1Erik AkkersdijkJianwei Zhu (朱剑伟)10sq1 average (10)6Andrew Nelson, Simon Crawford, Bingliang Li (李炳良), Piotr Michał Padlewski, Ruzhen Ye (叶儒臻), Cheng Chen (陈成)Haiyan Zhuang (庄海燕)10333bf single (10)8Marcell Endrey, Gabriel Alejandro Orozco Casillas, Francisco Javier Lemes Sáez, Yuxin Wang (王宇欣), Marcin Kowalczyk, Marcin Zalewski, Noah Arthurs, Grzegorz JałochaTong Boonrod (ต๋อง บุญรอด)10333ft single (10)2Henrik Buus Aagaard, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Hunor Bózsing10333oh single (10)1Feliks ZemdegsHaowei Fan (樊浩玮)10333 average (10)1Feliks ZemdegsLaura Ohrndorf10clock average (10)2Maarten Smit, Daniel SheppardPiti Pichedpan (ปิติ พิเชษฐพันธ์)10333oh average (10)1Feliks ZemdegsFelipe da Cruz Bueno10pyram single (10)7Yohei Oka (岡要平), Oscar Roth Andersen, Brúnó Bereczki, Riadi Arsandi, Jules Desjardin, Samuel Antônio Araújo de Jesus, Jakub WolniewiczMateusz Cichoracki10pyram average (10)2Jules Desjardin, Vincent Hartanto Utomo


----------



## TDM (Nov 13, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> Another fun nemesis stat
> *People with a Top 10 Rank but also a nemesis*


Interesting to see someone has 8 out of the maximum possible 9. But there are some (Jonathan Irvin Gunawan, Phil Yu) who do have the max number of nemeses for their highest ranking. No one with a highest rank 2 in that table either.


----------



## cubizh (Nov 14, 2013)

Since I often get requested to do personal WCA charts, I've decided to create an on-the-fly (i.e, rather long and somewhat clumsy) video illustrating how to get your own results and create your own (or someone else's) full average chart.
As an example, I'm using Tim Major's pyraminx average.
The program used is Excel 2010, with a portuguese interface.
If something is unclear feel free to ask.


Spoiler: Video



[YOUTUBEHD]In2H0fmbxn8[/YOUTUBEHD]


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks dude, now I can do them myself


----------



## Stefan (Nov 14, 2013)

cubizh said:


> Since I often get requested to do personal WCA charts, I've decided to create an on-the-fly (i.e, rather long and somewhat clumsy) video illustrating how to get your own results and create your own (or someone else's) full average chart.
> As an example, I'm using Tim Major's pyraminx average.
> The program used is Excel 2010, with a portuguese interface.
> If something is unclear feel free to ask.
> ...



Thanks for a good reason for keeping sorting the export  (I assume it would be a little unpleasant if we didn't)


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 14, 2013)

Stat request: Who has the most instances of beating the WR holder in an event?

To clarify, it could be across multiple events.

For example, if I beat Feliks at 3x3 and 4x4 in one competition, that's two instances.


----------



## kcl (Nov 14, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Stat request: Who has the most instances of beating the WR holder in an event?
> 
> To clarify, it could be across multiple events.
> 
> For example, if I beat Feliks at 3x3 and 4x4 in one competition, that's two instances.



Do you mean A WR Holder? Like could it be Hays?


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 14, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Do you mean A WR Holder? Like could it be Hays?



It's anyone who you beat in an event while they have one of the WRs for it.


----------



## kcl (Nov 14, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> It's anyone who you beat in an event while they have one of the WRs for it.



Oh I see. Hmmm in Faz's case this doesn't happen much..


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Nov 14, 2013)

The worst consistencie in whatever event


----------



## cubizh (Nov 14, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Stat request: Who has the most instances of beating the WR holder in an event?
> 
> To clarify, it could be across multiple events.
> 
> For example, if I beat Feliks at 3x3 and 4x4 in one competition, that's two instances.


In any event, or the event they hold the WR in at the time?


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 14, 2013)

cubizh said:


> In any event, or the event they hold the WR in at the time?



WR at the time of course.

You get one point if you compete in an event against someone who has a WR in that event going into the competition and beat them.

If Feliks DNFs a 4x4 average in the finals, then everyone else in the finals gets a point, even Mats.

Who has the most points?


----------



## Rune (Nov 14, 2013)

You get the "competition" to be trivial, if counting the DNFs


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 14, 2013)

Rune said:


> You get the "competition" to be trivial, if counting the DNFs



I'm not sure I know what you're saying.


----------



## Rune (Nov 14, 2013)

Then skip it.


----------



## Lid (Nov 14, 2013)

Some stats I made playing around in perl today: (database: 20131114)


Spoiler: Click me!





```
---------------------------------
          2x2x2 singles
---------------------------------
Total sub5s: 56583
Total sub4s: 25608
Total sub3s: 7021
Total sub2s: 656
Total sub1s: 9
---------------------------------
          2x2x2 averages
---------------------------------
Total sub6avgs: 17735
Total sub5avgs: 9221
Total sub4avgs: 3111
Total sub3avgs: 433
Total sub2avgs: 2
---------------------------------
          3x3x3 singles
---------------------------------
Total sub10s: 9688
Total sub 9s: 2920
Total sub 8s: 585
Total sub 7s: 76
Total sub 6s: 5
---------------------------------
          3x3x3 averages
---------------------------------
Total sub12avgs: 6941
Total sub11avgs: 3218
Total sub10avgs: 1002
Total sub9avgs: 171
Total sub8avgs: 17
---------------------------------
         3x3x3 OH singles
---------------------------------
Total sub14s: 689
Total sub13s: 250
Total sub12s: 73
Total sub11s: 18
Total sub10s: 5
---------------------------------
        3x3x3 OH averages
---------------------------------
Total sub17s: 648
Total sub16s: 282
Total sub15s: 96
Total sub14s: 30
Total sub13s: 4
---------------------------------
        Megaminx averages
---------------------------------
Total subs100: 1789
Total subs90: 788
Total subs80: 788
Total subs70: 349
Total subs60: 107
Total subs59: 90
Total subs58: 81
Total subs57: 67
Total subs56: 53
Total subs55: 44
Total subs54: 35
Total subs53: 23
Total subs52: 16
Total subs51: 8
Total subs50: 7
Total subs49: 5
Total subs48: 1
---------------------------------
        Megaminx singles
---------------------------------
Total sub100s: 8706
Total sub95s: 7461
Total sub90s: 6187
Total sub85s: 5000
Total sub80s: 3912
Total sub75s: 2871
Total sub70s: 1903
Total sub65s: 1187
Total sub60s: 668
Total sub55s: 275
Total sub50s: 73
Total sub45s: 11
---------------------------------
       Square-1 averages
---------------------------------
Total sub17avgs: 145
Total sub16avgs: 91
Total sub15avgs: 54
Total sub14avgs: 32
Total sub13avgs: 16
Total sub12avgs: 8
---------------------------------
         Square-1 singles
---------------------------------
Total sub15s: 577
Total sub14s: 359
Total sub13s: 200
Total sub12s: 103
Total sub11s: 34
Total sub10s: 9
Total sub 9s: 2
Total sub 8s: 1
---------------------------------
```



All for now


----------



## Lid (Nov 14, 2013)

Ever getting tired of not seeing your name here?

Then here is a list with the first 101 (of 632) =24 or more sub10s.


Spoiler




*#**Competitor**Country**sub10s*1Rowe HesslerUSA3712Mats ValkNetherlands2843Feliks ZemdegsAustralia2214Erik AkkersdijkNetherlands2205Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Japan2206Cornelius DieckmannGermany2197Breandan VallanceUnited Kingdom2138Michał PleskowiczPoland1919Paolo MorielloItaly19010Andrew RicciUSA16411Sergey RyabkoRussia15712Yu Sajima (佐島優)Japan14913Tomasz ŻołnowskiPoland13714Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์)Thailand12615Kanneti Sae Han (คันธ์เนตี แซ่ห่าน)Thailand12315Kanneti Sae Han (คันธ์เนตี แซ่ห่าน)France12316Richard Jay S. ApagarPhilippines12017Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)Japan11818Sebastian WeyerGermany11519Dan CohenUSA11320Morten ArborgNorway11221Piti Pichedpan (ปิติ พิเชษฐพันธ์)Thailand11022Giovanni ContardiItaly10723Anthony BrooksUSA10024Gabriel Dechichi BarbarBrazil9825Arifumi Fushimi (伏見有史)Japan9626Philipp WeyerGermany9127Milán BaticzHungary8728Eric LimebackCanada8129Alexander LauUnited Kingdom8130Harris ChanCanada8031Edward LinUSA8032Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทย์โยธิน)Thailand7633Carlos Méndez García-BarrosoSpain7634Syuhei Omura (大村周平)Japan7435Kevin Costello IIIUSA7036Vincent Hartanto UtomoIndonesia6937Marcin ZalewskiPoland6938Robert YauUnited Kingdom6839Mitsuki Gunji (郡司光貴)Japan6740Leon SchmidtchenGermany6741Haowei Fan (樊浩玮)China6242Mulun Yin (阴目仑)China6243Weixing Zhang (张炜星)China6244Ivan Vynnyk (Іван Винник)Ukraine6145Stefan HuberAustria6046Björn KorbankaGermany5947Phillip EspinozaUSA5848Kevin HaysUSA5849Jan SmarschevskiGermany5850Bence BarátHungary5551Lucas EtterUSA5452Simon WestlundSweden5253James HamoryUSA5254Dario Roa SánchezSpain4955Kailong Li (李开隆)China4856Andy SmithUSA4757Zhouheng Sun (孙舟横)China4658Ravi FernandoUSA4559Thompson ClarkeCanada4560Jakub KipaPoland4461Massimiliano IovaneItaly4262Bill WangCanada4163Christopher OlsonUSA4064Xiaolin Zeng (曾小林)China4065Andy TsaoUSA3866Durben Joun VirtucioPhilippines3867Justin AdsuaraUSA3768Yi-Heng Lee (李宜衡)Taiwan3769Sei Sugama (洲鎌星)Japan3670Lin Chen (陈霖)China3571Louis CormierCanada3572Kirt ProtacioAustralia3573Przemysław KaletaPoland3574Collin BurnsUSA3375Howard Wong Jun Yen (黄俊仁)Malaysia3176Justin MallariUSA3177Daniil LeeRussia3078Moritz PatzeltGermany2979I-Fan Wu (吳亦凡)Taiwan2980Riley WooUSA2881Hunor BózsingHungary2882Emily WangCanada2883Jr-Wei Jang (張智瑋)Taiwan2884Michał HalczukPoland2785Chia-Wei Lu (呂家維)Taiwan2786Stephen AdhisaputraIndonesia2787Drew BradsUSA2788Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)China2789Che-Ting Chu (朱哲廷)Taiwan2690Wataru Hashimura (端村航)Japan2691Antoine PiauFrance2692Jonathan Tan Wei XiatMalaysia2693John BrechonUSA2694Antoine CantinCanada2695John TamanasUSA2596Austin MooreUSA2597Hendry CahyadiIndonesia2598Waris AliUSA2499Takumi Yoshida (吉田匠)Japan24100Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호)Korea24101Hao-Zheng Lin (林浩正)Taiwan24


----------



## Lid (Nov 14, 2013)

Christopher Olson asked about 2x2x2 sub2s before here's an updated list (5 or more).



Spoiler




*#**Competitor**Country**sub2s*1Christopher OlsonUSA372Cameron StolleryAustralia313Feliks ZemdegsAustralia304Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)China265Rowe HesslerUSA246Michał PleskowiczPoland197Mats ValkNetherlands188Justin JaffrayCanada159Erik AkkersdijkNetherlands1010Cornelius DieckmannGermany1011Carlos Méndez García-BarrosoSpain1012Milán BaticzHungary913Anthony BrooksUSA814Bill WangCanada815Edward LinUSA716Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์)Thailand617Andy SmithUSA618Robert YauUnited Kingdom619John BrechonUSA620Louis CormierCanada621Jayden McNeillAustralia622Dan CohenUSA523Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Japan524Bence BarátHungary525Ben WhitmoreUnited Kingdom526Qingbin Chen (陈庆斌)China527Mohammad Reza Karimi (محمد رضا کریمی)Iran528Austin ReedUSA5


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Nov 14, 2013)

Look at Mats Valk WCA profile closely.


----------



## Renslay (Nov 14, 2013)

Lid said:


> Christopher Olson asked about 2x2x2 sub2s before here's an updated list (5 or more).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I almost asked if single or average...

EDIT:



TheNextFeliks said:


> Look at Mats Valk WCA profile closely.



Uhm... 


Spoiler



What does the stick man doing?


----------



## cubizh (Nov 15, 2013)

Single-eventers.
Showing the ranking of people who competed in *only one* event.


Spoiler: Single






Spoiler:  2x2 (Top 100 of 196 competitors)	




* personId	** Name	** Best	** Rank	* 2011YEAN01	 Ángel Lin Ye	 2.16	 353	 2013CHAN09	 Yu-Hsuan Chang (張祐瑄)	 3.58	 1926	 2012KADE01	 Johannes Kadel	 3.69	 2070	 2013TANG05	 Hongyuan Tang (唐鸿远)	 3.90	 2344	 2011JIND02	 Ekkawit Jindarak (เอกวิชญ์ จินดารักษ์)	 3.94	 2416	 2013SUJI01	 Jie Su (苏节)	 4.43	 3140	 2011CARV01	 Danilo Ricieri Negri De Carvalho	 4.81	 3677	 2012IAAE01	 ZiJun Yan (严子钧)	 4.91	 3850	 2013PUTR01	 Yoga Rikhaldi Putra	 5.13	 4181	 2010HONG09	 Jhen-Chi Hong	 5.21	 4289	 2012HAMR01	 Eskil Hamrin	 5.25	 4334	 2011VEDA02	 Arthur Giesel Vedana	 5.56	 4786	 2012HONG01	 Xiangyou Hong (洪详祐)	 5.66	 4925	 2013HEAD01	 Luke Head	 5.69	 4977	 2011KARG01	 Saeed Kargar (سعید کارگر)	 5.71	 4999	 2011ALFI01	 Iqbal Reza Alfikri	 5.75	 5046	 2010WEIS02	 Felix Weißl	 5.88	 5248	 2010SIHY01	 Park Si-Hyun	 5.96	 5378	 2013YEOM01	 Marc Yeo	 6.03	 5479	 2011HUYT01	 Trần Nhật Huy	 6.08	 5558	 2009SRIT01	 Wuttuwat Sritanisarakorn	 6.21	 5745	 2012LINC02	 Chun-Han Lin (林均翰)	 6.25	 5798	 2013TANG12	 Xin Tang (汤鑫)	 6.25	 5798	 2012KUMA06	 Nadesa Kumar	 6.46	 6099	 2012CAYE01	 Emre Cay	 6.46	 6099	 2010HERR05	 Luis Herrera Collado	 6.68	 6421	 2013XUJO01	 Joshua Lin Xu	 6.69	 6447	 2013MAKA01	 Mateusz Mańka	 6.83	 6623	 2012MAEZ01	 Kohyo Maezono	 6.83	 6623	 2010WUJI05	 Jiun-Wei Wu (吳浚偉)	 6.83	 6623	 2011VASS01	 Aurélien Vasselle	 6.91	 6730	 2011CHAN14	 Che-Yu Chang (張哲瑜)	 7.14	 7010	 2013TSAI04	 Chen-Che Tsai (蔡承哲)	 7.23	 7130	 2009ZENG01	 Chong-Wei Zeng	 7.30	 7199	 2013ERNZ01	 Max Ernzen	 7.31	 7220	 2013SILV17	 Rodrigo Thomaz da Silva	 7.34	 7256	 2012SRIV02	 Sahil Srivastava	 7.47	 7409	 2013RING01	 Justin Ringeling	 7.56	 7502	 2012PHIL01	 Kai Phillip	 7.75	 7700	 2012PARK01	 Hyeong-Keun Park (박형근)	 7.81	 7771	 2009PROK01	 Balázs Prokop	 7.86	 7832	 2013BATA01	 Bat Batamgalan	 7.92	 7889	 2013LIUC01	 Chenbotian Liu (刘陈博天)	 7.92	 7889	 2013BARB01	 Bogdan Adrian Barbu	 7.94	 7906	 2013SMIT04	 Hunter Smith	 7.97	 7935	 2010WOJT01	 Jakub Wojturski	 8.09	 8072	 2013STAT01	 Mariana Statuto	 8.21	 8191	 2008KEET01	 Fung Chun Keet	 8.33	 8302	 2013KNYS01	 Paweł Knysok	 8.47	 8445	 2012FLOR01	 Arnau LLanguas Flores	 8.56	 8519	 2012SAND01	 Valentin Sandu	 8.65	 8589	 2012LIJU02	 Junjie Li (李俊杰)	 8.66	 8599	 2009PLAN01	 Péter Plank	 8.71	 8637	 2011TORR02	 Bryan Coaguila Torres	 8.75	 8664	 2012FONT02	 Jacob Fontan	 8.83	 8724	 2012RUEB01	 Bruno Ruebenich	 8.94	 8821	 2012QOWI01	 Faiz Abdul Qowiy	 9.00	 8865	 2009BALO03	 Dávid Balogh	 9.02	 8878	 2010GLAU01	 Benjamin Glauß	 9.15	 8987	 2012SAEL01	 Chanokpatr Saelee	 9.19	 9024	 2013HUHN01	 Felix Huhn	 9.31	 9109	 2009WANG79	 Diana Wang	 9.33	 9120	 2011SILV04	 Enzo Aviano da Silva	 9.34	 9128	 2010YOGI01	 Mochammad Yogi	 9.43	 9178	 2012WUTS01	 Tsung-Ju Wu (吳宗儒)	 9.56	 9269	 2013RAGH02	 Poojari Raghava	 9.77	 9401	 2012FRAN02	 Tobias Frank	 9.83	 9457	 2013XUHA02	 Haojun Xu (许皓钧)	 9.88	 9500	 2013NGHI02	 Le Nhat Minh Nghia	 9.91	 9522	 2012LEEJ05	 Jack Lee	 9.94	 9542	 2011VITI01	 Ricardo Algayer Vitiello	 9.96	 9552	 2011BANH01	 Randy Banh	 10.03	 9593	 2009STAN03	 Szabolcs Stang	 10.06	 9610	 2008HAYS01	 Siu King Hay	 10.27	 9743	 2013CHEN35	 Xiaoqing Chen (陈晓庆)	 10.33	 9783	 2010LINC03	 Chih-ming Lin (林志明)	 10.34	 9793	 2012GONC01	 Vsevolod Gonchar	 10.34	 9793	 2009PATA01	 Benjámin Pataky	 10.52	 9879	 2011KRET01	 Derek Kretchman	 10.53	 9889	 2012PHAC01	 Nguyễn Hoàng Phúc	 10.61	 9939	 2013KIMB01	 Beom-Jun Kim	 10.69	 9980	 2010WUGI01	 Gina Wu	 10.75	 9998	 2011GUNA03	 Andi Nurul Inayah Gunawan	 10.77	 10008	 2010LIYU01	 Yu-Chin Li	 11.02	 10132	 2010ROBA01	 Wojciech Robaczyk	 11.16	 10201	 2009JAWO01	 Marta Jaworska	 11.22	 10226	 2012KEYA01	 Karthi Keyan	 11.29	 10259	 2013RODR10	 Raquel Carrascosa Rodriguez	 11.38	 10290	 2010BAIR02	 Ben Bairos	 11.40	 10299	 2011SAKA02	 Ayaka Sakakura (坂倉礼華)	 11.41	 10310	 2012CHAK02	 Sayan Chakraborty	 11.59	 10378	 2013SAID02	 Triguna Saideep	 11.82	 10447	 2013HENK01	 Elias Henke	 11.83	 10451	 2011SHKL01	 Alexander Shklover	 11.88	 10467	 2013HINS01	 Molly Hinsvark	 11.88	 10467	 2008JEAB01	 Yeon Jea-Bum	 11.97	 10511	 2012PANT01	 Ilona Pantielieieva (Ілона Пантєлєєва)	 12.19	 10599	 2013ALFR01	 Julia Perito Alfredo	 12.30	 10632	 2010ARAN01	 Tanakon Aranyakasemsuk	 12.41	 10672	 2010XUYU01	 Yulin Xu (许育林)	 12.52	 10713	






Spoiler:  3x3 (Top 100 of 9458 competitors) 




* personId	**Name ** Best	** Rank	* 2013KIMW01	 Woo Jin Kim (김우진)	 9.16	 341	 2010HOAN06	 Le-Thanh Hoang	 9.84	 576	 2011DAOQ02	 Đào Quốc Việt	 10.30	 756	 2012LIND01	 Dongshuai Lin (林董帅)	 10.34	 776	 2011PHAT01	 Thitipong Phatthanamanon (ธิติพงษ์ พัฒนมานนท์)	 10.36	 788	 2012LUAT01	 Nguyễn Minh Luật	 10.68	 938	 2009KHAR01	 Alexei Kharin	 10.78	 989	 2011WUND01	 Florian Wunder	 11.06	 1138	 2009DONG05	 Yanwei Dong (董衍伟)	 11.06	 1138	 2010DUHA02	 Haipeng Du (杜海鹏)	 11.08	 1153	 2009JIAN05	 Yang Jiang (姜洋)	 11.16	 1205	 2013YING03	 Haodong Ying (应豪栋)	 11.24	 1254	 2011HIEU01	 Chu Chí Hiếu	 11.53	 1429	 2011SHEN06	 Yiwei Shen (申艺玮)	 11.58	 1457	 2011LIEK01	 Kevin Lie	 11.63	 1483	 2013HOLM04	 Håkon Forbord Holm	 11.66	 1506	 2010YANG07	 Cheng-Chiao Yang (楊程喬)	 11.68	 1521	 2012CUIX01	 Xicheng Cui (崔锡诚)	 11.71	 1556	 2009GAOD01	 Dianxi Gao (高殿喜)	 11.72	 1577	 2011WINK01	 Natchanon Winkrob (ณัฐชนน วิลกอบ)	 11.78	 1618	 2009WANG09	 Tianshu Wang (王天舒)	 11.84	 1660	 2009YAMS01	 Kampanart Yamsual (กัมปนาท แย้มสรวล)	 11.86	 1673	 2010JUNI02	 Alexandre de Siqueira Junior	 12.09	 1865	 2012HSUC01	 Chia- Chen Hsu (許家晟)	 12.10	 1876	 2011ZHAN50	 Yu-Wei Zhang (張育瑋)	 12.13	 1887	 2012GRAM01	 Christoph Grammel	 12.18	 1917	 2009XUAN02	 Lin Qi Xuan (林齐萱)	 12.21	 1944	 2012SALA01	 Thanaboon Salakruthai	 12.25	 1974	 2010LIUZ01	 Davide Liuzzo	 12.36	 2055	 2011JIEC01	 Chin Jia Jie	 12.38	 2075	 2013WUFA02	 Fan Wu (吴凡)	 12.46	 2120	 2011WUJO01	 Jong-Shian Wu (吳忠憲)	 12.47	 2130	 2010HUIC01	 Junhui Chen (陈俊辉)	 12.62	 2252	 2008DONG05	 Kim Dong-Jun	 12.65	 2266	 2012MATE01	 Teng Ma (马腾)	 12.77	 2350	 2011CHEN42	 Wenda Chen (陈闻达)	 12.78	 2362	 2011HARD02	 Gerardus Hardjo	 12.80	 2376	 2013IBRA01	 Syed Ibrahim	 12.81	 2387	 2008YEUN01	 Yeung Ka Ho	 12.83	 2396	 2010KOGT01	 Ivan Kogtikov	 12.91	 2449	 2008HIGU01	 Gai Higuchi (肥口凱)	 12.94	 2467	 2010ABIM01	 Gorbi Abimanyu	 12.94	 2467	 2009SUNC01	 Chuanxiang Sun (孙传翔)	 13.06	 2538	 2013SAMA02	 Abolfazl Saman (ابوالفضل ثمن)	 13.13	 2598	 2012BOLI01	 Victor Julio Molano Bolivar	 13.16	 2626	 2012JAME03	 Jefferson James	 13.19	 2650	 2010CAIR01	 Rong-Long Cai	 13.27	 2709	 2009DONS01	 Auttanon Donsonti	 13.28	 2724	 2012LIMU01	 Mu-Le Li (李睦樂)	 13.28	 2724	 2012WANG55	 Qunkai Wang (王群凯)	 13.41	 2842	 2010CHUA01	 Anh Cuong Chu	 13.41	 2842	 2013YANA01	 Naoki Yanagihara (柳原直貴)	 13.43	 2853	 2009TANG02	 Kittipong Tangsucharitthum (กิตติพงศ์ ตั้งสุจริตธรรม)	 13.44	 2868	 2011JINK01	 Kan Jin (金侃)	 13.46	 2877	 2003CAMA01	 Andy Camann	 13.47	 2885	 2009HOHS01	 Hsin-En Ho	 13.50	 2894	 2008HUAN14	 Jin Huang (黄金)	 13.50	 2894	 2010TONG04	 Shangda Tong (同尚达)	 13.53	 2922	 2010CHEN31	 Kexin Chen (陈可欣)	 13.59	 2966	 2011JANG03	 Yi-Jen Jang (張宜蓁)	 13.59	 2966	 2013XIEW02	 Weilong Xie (谢威龙)	 13.59	 2966	 2008DURU01	 Ruitao Du (杜锐韬)	 13.59	 2966	 2012MINH01	 Phạm Quang Minh	 13.63	 2994	 2009HURU01	 Ruochen Hu (胡若晨)	 13.66	 3015	 2011CAIL01	 Lingfeng Cai (蔡凌峰)	 13.68	 3026	 2013JUEN01	 Wun-Shuai Jueng (鄭文帥)	 13.68	 3026	 2011MEYE01	 Fabian Meyer	 13.69	 3036	 2010XUHA03	 Han Xu (徐涵)	 13.75	 3074	 2006ZAID01	 Yoav Zaidenberg	 13.77	 3085	 2012AUCH01	 Worameth Auchariyasirapoj	 13.80	 3108	 2012CAOX01	 Xingyue Cao (曹星悦)	 13.83	 3129	 2012COWI01	 William Co (柯威廉)	 13.90	 3185	 2012LUOW01	 Wei Luo (罗维)	 13.91	 3201	 2011PONG02	 Nut Pongnikorn (ณัฎฐ์ พงษ์นิกร)	 13.93	 3219	 2013HSUT01	 Tse-Lun Hsu (許哲綸)	 13.94	 3239	 2011LITI03	 Ting-An Li (李庭安)	 13.94	 3239	 2013TANG10	 Yi Tang (唐义)	 13.96	 3254	 2010YOSH03	 Hayato Yoshizawa (吉澤隼人)	 13.96	 3254	 2013CHEN60	 Bo-Chuan Chen (陳柏川)	 13.97	 3264	 2008HARM01	 Tom Harman	 13.97	 3264	 2013CHEN73	 Zhengyin Chen (陈正胤)	 13.99	 3279	 2010NGUY27	 Nguyễn Duy Tuấn	 14.00	 3280	 2009FORT01	 Enrique Ortega Forte	 14.00	 3280	 2008AHNT01	 Ahn Tae-Geun	 14.05	 3308	 2009HERD02	 Michael Herden	 14.05	 3308	 2010PANP01	 Pei Pan	 14.08	 3338	 2009IYER01	 Reese Iyer	 14.11	 3365	 2012GOPO01	 Poul Christen Go	 14.11	 3365	 2013YUZH02	 Zhong-Lun Yu (余宗倫)	 14.11	 3365	 2007BYRT01	 Milo Byrt	 14.13	 3373	 2012KHUT01	 Andrii Khutornyi (Андрій Хуторний)	 14.14	 3386	 2010LIUT01	 Tung-Chi Liu (劉東其)	 14.15	 3388	 2010ZHAO18	 Chris Zhao	 14.15	 3388	 2013FANJ02	 Junyi Fan (范峻逸)	 14.20	 3436	 2013SZAM01	 Artur Szamatowicz	 14.22	 3447	 2008HAND01	 Danny Han	 14.24	 3463	 2013ZHEN03	 Yuanhai Zheng (郑远海)	 14.27	 3480	 2013SUNW01	 Wei Sun (孙玮)	 14.27	 3480	 2012HOIW01	 Wong Kai Hoi	 14.28	 3493	 2013LOBI01	 Manuel Lobinger	 14.31	 3528	






Spoiler:  333bf (12 competitors) 




* personId	**Name ** Best	** Rank	* 2013HNGN01	 Nguyễn Xuân Hồng	 01:16.18	 157	 2012HIAP01	 Lê Hoàng Hiệp	 01:16.86	 159	 2010CHEN51	 Ming Chen (陈明)	 01:32.19	 246	 2011ZHAN36	 Min Zhang (张民)	 01:41.86	 311	 2010LINS01	 Shengdong Lin	 01:58.63	 418	 2011ZHAN27	 Liang Zhang (张亮)	 03:20.62	 925	 2013NURA01	 Fat Han Nuraddin	 03:29.28	 984	 2013ZHAN32	 Wenzhou Zhan (占文州)	 04:08.19	 1191	 2010DOHU01	 Huy Hoang Do	 05:45.97	 1588	 2007BERE01	 Hirtz Bereber	 05:50.66	 1601	 2013LIUW01	 Wenbin Liu (刘文斌)	 07:51.56	 1846	 2011KUIJ01	 Ozon Kuijipers	 08:24.55	 1892	






Spoiler:  3x3 Fewest Moves	(4 competitors) 




* personId	** Name	** Best	** Rank	* 2012HORV01	 Attila Horváth	 30	 103	 2007DAVI01	 Morley Davidson	 36	 333	 2009GUOD01	 Deyuan Guo (郭德源)	 43	 761	 2011DONG04	 Tianmi Dong (董天谧)	 56	 1380	






Spoiler:  333ft (1 competitor) 




* personId	** Name	** Best	** Rank	* 2005ARNO01	 Will Arnold	 04:06.68	 589	






Spoiler:  333 one handed (24 competitors) 




* personId	** Name	** Best	** Rank	* 2012GAMZ01	 Rasul Gamzabekov	 17.88	 586	 2010GAOC01	 Cheng-ze Gao (高誠擇)	 21.02	 1075	 2009KUOY01	 Yu-Ch'en Kuo	 24.06	 1618	 2010HIDA03	 Hidayatullah	 25.21	 1843	 2013ZHAN43	 Tianhao Zhang (张天浩)	 27.08	 2201	 2010SAGA01	 Daiki Sagane (嵯峨根大輝)	 28.47	 2514	 2009HANG03	 Woo Qing Hang	 30.47	 2887	 2010DING04	 Yifan Ding (丁一凡)	 32.15	 3213	 2007XIAO02	 Xiaofeng Shi (石小峰)	 33.66	 3492	 2008LIZA01	 Zaisheng Li	 34.09	 3577	 2010DEJU01	 Warunyou Dejudom	 36.00	 3909	 2013ARUM01	 Arjun Arumugham	 39.27	 4450	 2009LEET01	 Tony Lee	 40.16	 4562	 2010DOAN06	 Viet Ha Doan	 56.21	 6046	 2008ICHI01	 Takuma Ichikawa (市川拓馬)	 01:08.46	 6636	 2013WANG22	 Yuhan Wang (王予涵)	 01:08.90	 6666	 2010KAPK02	 Watcharagorn Kapkaeo	 01:10.77	 6731	 2006LIEU01	 Chen-Chieh Lieu	 01:11.26	 6749	 2010LAUD02	 Dominique Lau	 01:18.38	 6950	 2009STEV01	 Pinkan Stevy	 01:47.44	 7405	 2007NGUY02	 Tien Nguyen	 02:44.96	 7692	 2010BURT01	 Christian Burton	 03:17.52	 7748	 2010PATH01	 Durvesh Pathak	 04:01.30	 7802	 2006CHAN06	 Max Chang	 04:10.77	 7809	






Spoiler:  4x4 (30 competitors) 




* personId	**Name ** Best	** Rank	* 2012WEIL02	 Lin Wei (魏琳)	 56.09	 1368	 2012SANN01	 Nguyễn Hữu Hoàng Sơn	 01:11.08	 2697	 2012MUKG01	 Gang Seon Muk	 01:17.11	 3202	 2013JEON02	 Ji Hoon Jeon	 01:22.86	 3694	 2013NGHI01	 Nguyễn Duy Nghĩa	 01:24.53	 3816	 2010RAMA09	 Rizki Ramadana	 01:33.05	 4416	 2010LIUY01	 Yu-Hsuan Liu	 01:46.91	 5196	 2013ZABA01	 Holwann Leon Zabala	 02:03.74	 5991	 2009SOOK01	 Satik Sooksabai	 02:07.22	 6166	 2009COMT01	 Mathieu Comte	 02:15.41	 6482	 2010TAQW01	 Alwi Ahsani Taqwim	 02:33.27	 7020	 2006BAIJ01	 Jia-Shiang Bai	 02:37.51	 7116	 2013THOM03	 Abishua James Thomas	 02:41.28	 7198	 2013FREE01	 Bobby Freeman	 02:41.30	 7199	 2010BERR01	 Tilman Berres	 02:45.58	 7285	 2007HANZ01	 Hanzhang Jing	 02:48.33	 7339	 2012NGUY06	 Thien Hang Nguyen	 02:51.63	 7390	 2006LIAN01	 Chen-Yu Liang	 03:02.00	 7534	 2009VALE03	 Cristian Andres Huerta Valenzuela	 03:03.75	 7560	 2007FANZ01	 Fan Zhang	 03:10.25	 7646	 2012LIQU01	 Quanxin Li (李全鑫)	 03:40.33	 7916	 2013GONZ06	 Gonzalo Matarrubia Gonzalez	 03:50.13	 7973	 2011RODR10	 Sebastian Yepes Rodriguez	 04:15.91	 8067	 2010KUND01	 Abhrajyoti Kundu	 04:26.61	 8090	 2009BASS01	 Jonathan Basseri	 04:39.52	 8113	 2008GEIG01	 Zachary Geiger	 04:55.45	 8131	 2012YAOJ02	 Jiahui Yao (姚佳慧)	 05:24.77	 8165	 2005IVAN01	 Tamás Iványi	 06:02.25	 8199	 2007SHUO01	 Shuo Yang	 06:23.80	 8212	 2011DURA02	 Antoine Durand-Gasselin	 07:34.13	 8242	






Spoiler:  5x5 (8 competitors) 




* personId	**Name ** Best	** Rank	* 2011GURO01	 Oleksii Gurov (Олексій Гуров)	 03:05.18	 3073	 2007WEIZ02	 Zheng Wei (魏峥)	 03:07.78	 3117	 2013SAUR01	 Modi Saurav	 03:13.81	 3234	 2013ALON01	 Julian Andres Alonso	 03:41.01	 3644	 2012GENG02	 Qiqi Geng (耿祺琪)	 03:50.89	 3771	 2013QUIS01	 Maria Quistgaard	 04:32.47	 4167	 2012PITK01	 Lauri Pitkäjärvi	 04:51.59	 4298	 2003SWAR01	 Dave Swart	 05:23.00	 4448	






Spoiler:  7x7 (1 competitor) 




* personId	** Name	** Best	** Rank	* 2010MARI01	 Esteban Marin	 15:35.00	 1432	






Spoiler:  Clock (8 competitors) 




* personId	** Name	** Best	** Rank	* 2011TSAI02	 Ruei-Shin Tsai (蔡瑞欣)	 17.06	 570	 2012MASH01	 Shing Ma	 34.55	 1221	 2007TERE01	 Marcel Tereszkiewicz	 39.24	 1308	 2013NARA03	 Rekha Narasimhan	 46.32	 1389	 2011JAFA02	 Majid Jafaryari (مجید جعفریاری)	 51.80	 1431	 2008ROSE01	 Annie Rosen	 01:09.22	 1482	 2011SAJA01	 Maryam Sajadi (مریم سجادی)	 01:43.80	 1504	 2008BARC02	 Iñigo Barcina	 01:52.84	 1507	






Spoiler:  Megaminx	(9 competitors) 




* personId	** Name	** Best	** Rank	* 2010CHOU01	 Hsuang-Gu Chou (周炫谷)	 01:06.22	 82	 2013SILL01	 Aleksi Sillanpää	 01:24.22	 249	 2013ZHAO07	 Yue Zhao (赵悦)	 01:38.17	 427	 2010SASA01	 Hirotaka Sasaki (佐々木大尭)	 03:27.02	 1738	 2011MOSC02	 Fabio Moscatiello	 03:28.50	 1749	 2013FENG07	 Yanlin Feng (冯雁琳)	 04:21.33	 2195	 2010PLAN01	 Markus Planitzer	 04:24.47	 2216	 2013KRZY01	 Agata Krzykała	 04:35.46	 2281	 2012SANT04	 Leones Moura dos Santos	 06:34.63	 2596	






Spoiler:  Pyraminx (Top 100 of 112 competitors) 




* personId	** Name	** Best	** Rank	* 2009BINK01	 Casper Peeze Binkhorst	 5.50	 668	 2011BOLA02	 Trinidad Salas Bolados	 7.08	 1245	 2010HASI01	 Choi Ha-Six	 7.47	 1435	 2013LUYI01	 Yiting Lu (陆怡婷)	 8.02	 1681	 2009FUCH01	 Chao-Wen Fu	 8.06	 1695	 2013KART01	 Jonathan Derryl Kartjito	 8.34	 1825	 2009CHIA03	 Chun-Kuang Chiang (蔣竣光)	 8.36	 1837	 2011BAOW01	 Wei Bao (包伟)	 8.66	 1975	 2013LITV01	 Ryan Litvak	 9.09	 2166	 2011PETE03	 Gordon Peterson	 9.11	 2171	 2013SIEM01	 Christopher Benedict Siem	 9.36	 2277	 2013GOME01	 Andres Gomez	 9.71	 2427	 2013DUDZ01	 Radosław Dudziak	 9.83	 2480	 2013VELA06	 Renzo Velarde	 10.16	 2628	 2013NYAM02	 Baljinnyam Nyamaa	 10.25	 2667	 2008FLOC01	 Bruno Le Floch	 10.65	 2847	 2012SUMI01	 Min Su (苏敏)	 11.02	 3034	 2009LINH02	 Hung-Chun Lin	 11.18	 3103	 2009GROH01	 Nico Groh	 11.30	 3148	 2013CRAW02	 Preston Crawford	 11.36	 3170	 2011PITK01	 Daniel Pitkevich	 11.53	 3232	 2009WANG52	 Yu-Chieh Wang 2	 11.58	 3255	 2013ZAGU01	 Rafael Zagui	 11.58	 3255	 2009CHAN13	 Kai-Chieh Chan	 11.61	 3271	 2012LEYF01	 Ollie Leyfield	 11.78	 3352	 2010GROH01	 Corinne Groh	 11.88	 3396	 2009CHEN28	 Wei-Yang Chen	 11.90	 3406	 2012GOND01	 Matheus Vitale Gondorio	 12.25	 3542	 2009YUTZ01	 Tzu-Hsu Yu	 12.47	 3621	 2010JINS01	 Jo Jin-Seong	 12.75	 3708	 2009CHEN27	 Li-Hsuan Chen	 12.80	 3726	 2009WANG53	 Fang-Chi Wang	 12.83	 3735	 2009SOUZ02	 Henrique Caetano de Souza	 13.03	 3810	 2013FRAN07	 Felipe Francisco	 13.04	 3818	 2009LAIW02	 Wei-Shu Lai	 13.05	 3820	 2012OMUL01	 Bogdan Omulec	 13.08	 3832	 2009WANG54	 Jen-Yu Wang	 13.08	 3832	 2009CHEN31	 Tzu-Cheng Chen	 13.31	 3915	 2009CHAN12	 You-Yu Chang	 13.41	 3960	 2013WIRA01	 Arya Prima Wiratama	 13.59	 4017	 2011BEND02	 Stas Bender	 13.72	 4046	 2009LING01	 Yang-Sung Ling	 13.77	 4061	 2009LINH01	 Hsu-Heng Lin	 14.15	 4173	 2011JINL01	 Lee Myeung-Jin	 14.34	 4234	 2009LIYI01	 Yi-Hsuan Li	 14.52	 4280	 2009HSUP01	 Po-Kai Hsu	 14.59	 4306	 2013KAST02	 Ophelie Kastoer	 14.72	 4335	 2009LINT01	 Tzu-Yu Lin	 14.81	 4361	 2013SING10	 Jaskeerat Singh	 14.85	 4374	 2010NAKA02	 Yukito Nakano (中野志聡)	 15.15	 4454	 2009THUN01	 Jan Thunnissen	 15.25	 4481	 2009JIAN06	 Fu-Guang Jiang	 15.27	 4482	 2009HOJI01	 Jizhen Ho	 15.31	 4495	 2009CHAN14	 Yu-Hsiang Chan	 15.52	 4558	 2009SUSH01	 Shih-Ming Su	 15.66	 4598	 2008MUNO02	 Daniel Muñoz Pérez	 15.77	 4620	 2010TAIN01	 Seong Tain	 15.90	 4658	 2009CHEN32	 Yung-An Chen	 16.22	 4736	 2013CABR03	 Brian Pebes Cabrera	 16.47	 4795	 2011LAPA02	 Davide Lapadula	 16.81	 4848	 2009YANG12	 Fang-Chieh Yang	 17.13	 4914	 2011MISH01	 Andrey Mishenko	 17.50	 4977	 2013SALU01	 Sebastian Samuel Salu	 17.96	 5041	 2010FOSS02	 Jacob Fosse	 18.09	 5058	 2013RODR01	 Diego Fonseca Rodrigues	 18.47	 5110	 2012PIOT01	 Patryk Piotrowski	 18.61	 5128	 2009CHAN09	 Shu-Wei Chang	 18.61	 5128	 2009LINA01	 Ang-Yu Lin	 18.72	 5144	 2009CHEN25	 Po-Yun Cheng	 19.05	 5177	 2009WUTU01	 Tung-Chi Wu	 19.63	 5233	 2009CHEN29	 Yi-Hsuan Chen	 19.77	 5252	 2009HUAN07	 Huai-An Huang	 20.22	 5297	 2009CHAN10	 Yi Chang	 20.38	 5310	 2012BABA03	 Takeshi Baba (馬場剛志)	 20.96	 5376	 2009LIWE02	 Weng-Lung Li	 21.47	 5417	 2011MANK02	 Bradley Mankoff	 21.47	 5417	 2012TAMV01	 Võ Minh Tâm	 21.75	 5439	 2013ZHAN08	 Yihui Zhang (张亦会)	 22.44	 5481	 2009LINJ04	 Joy Lin	 23.28	 5521	 2011BOLA01	 Alberto Salas Bolados	 23.38	 5530	 2013CHEN76	 David Chen	 23.87	 5561	 2009LINJ03	 John Lin	 24.06	 5572	 2007BATL01	 Oriol Batlle	 24.90	 5615	 2012WIER01	 Jakub Wierucki	 25.52	 5643	 2010SANA02	 Anton Sanarov	 25.78	 5650	 2009CHEN30	 Yun-Yin Cheng	 26.06	 5659	 2009FAHM01	 Muhammad Ilman Fahmi	 26.37	 5678	 2013HASA01	 Uswatun Hasanah	 26.68	 5689	 2013UNGE01	 Sam Unger	 27.42	 5717	 2013YANG14	 Hu Yang (胡杨)	 27.90	 5733	 2009WANG51	 Tsung-Yu Wang	 28.11	 5734	 2009CHAN11	 Ting-Yu Chang	 28.47	 5743	 2010HEDE01	 Alexander Hedenstrand	 28.52	 5744	 2012PORC02	 Rodrigo do Amaral Porciuncula	 28.80	 5751	 2009WUTU02	 Tung-Chieh Wu	 29.25	 5763	 2009LINY03	 Yen-Ke Lin	 29.40	 5768	 2013OCHO01	 Tomasz Ochocki	 32.08	 5816	 2013HOFL01	 Jürgen Höfler	 32.18	 5817	 2006HORI02	 Mayumi Hori (堀真由美)	 32.33	 5822	 2009HUAN08	 Huai-Chuan Huang	 33.05	 5838	






Spoiler:  Square-1 (11 competitors) 




* personId	** Name	** Best	** Rank	* 2009SUPU01	 Yuttana Suputthayangkun (ยุทธนา สุพุทธยางกูร)	 17.08	 129	 2012ZULK01	 Muhammad Harith Bin Zulkaply	 25.65	 396	 2009WANG26	 Weihong Wang (王伟宏)	 28.09	 463	 2010STAU01	 Wolfgang Stauber	 29.5	 508	 2010ZHAN37	 Lifeng Zhang (张立峰)	 34.41	 690	 2010CHEN25	 Weichao Chen (陈伟超)	 38.81	 827	 2009PYKE01	 Curtis Pyke	 48.94	 1068	 2009HUAN06	 Junjie Huang (黄竣杰)	 01:08.61	 1396	 2012LICH04	 Chenwei Li (李琛炜)	 02:16.41	 1785	 2008HASH01	 Saori Hashimoto (橋本沙織)	 02:32.91	 1798	 2012RIJC01	 Erik Rijcken	 02:58.36	 1823


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 15, 2013)

cubizh said:


> Spoiler:  7x7 (1 competitor)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This thread has officially come full circle.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 15, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> This thread has officially come full circle.



Nice catch, lol.


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 15, 2013)

Database updated, I now officially have no nemeses yay


----------



## Stefan (Nov 15, 2013)

Lid said:


> *#**Competitor**Country**sub2s*1Christopher OlsonUSA372Cameron StolleryAustralia313Feliks ZemdegsAustralia30



I just realized "Australia" begins with the letters U, S, A, just in different order. Conspiracy!

Edit: Also, the middle part sounds like "trail". And you can see in this statistic that Australia is indeed trailing USA.


----------



## PranavCubes (Nov 15, 2013)

Could anyone tell me -
1. The least & the highest difference of times between 3x3 and 3x3 OH.
2. The least & the highest difference of times between 3x3 and 4x4.
Thanks in advance !


----------



## cubizh (Nov 16, 2013)

Stefan said:


> I'm happy my program was useful to you, btw, that's one reason I usually post how I do things


Thank you for sharing the knowledge (and enlightenment)!


Stefan said:


> Thanks for a good reason for keeping sorting the export  (I assume it would be a little unpleasant if we didn't)


It would be very unpleasant indeed  But it actually doesn't solve every problem (I remember being confused by Claes Hedin/Dan Cohen first 6x6 WR timeframe as it was a one day versus two day comp).


Noahaha said:


> Who has the most points?


I've tried to do this, but so far haven't been successful. It's a nasty one without using a programming language.

Meanwhile, I decided to check people that completed 2-7 averages / means and see how their times evolved as cubes got bigger.
So I created a chart that shows the times to each all 731 competitors that fulfill this requisite and see how times scaled.
The chart is sorted in XX by sum of 2-7 ranks.


Spoiler: 2-7 Sum of Ranks




* Pos	** Name	** Sum of 2-7 Ranks	* 1	 Feliks Zemdegs	 11	 2	 Mats Valk	 60	 3	 Yu Nakajima (中島悠)	 71	 4	 Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทย์โยธิน)	 117	 5	 Dan Cohen	 126	 6	 Robert Yau	 133	 7	 Milán Baticz	 197	 8	 Erik Akkersdijk	 205	 9	 Bence Barát	 215	 10	 Sei Sugama (洲鎌星)	 225	 11	 Kevin Costello III	 237	 12	 Howard Wong Jun Yen (黄俊仁)	 239	 13	 Kailong Li (李开隆)	 269	 14	 Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์)	 276	 15	 John Brechon	 278	 16	 Simon Westlund	 285	 17	 Michał Halczuk	 297	 18	 Kevin Hays	 300	 19	 Louis Cormier	 314	 20	 Syuhei Omura (大村周平)	 325	 21	 Dmitry Zvyagintsev	 342	 22	 Weixing Zhang (张炜星)	 344	 23	 SeungBeom Cho	 389	 24	 Cornelius Dieckmann	 440	 25	 Przemysław Kaleta	 469	 26	 Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호)	 470	 27	 Edward Lin	 480	 28	 I-Fan Wu (吳亦凡)	 513	 29	 Giovanni Contardi	 567	 30	 Carlos Méndez García-Barroso	 578	 31	 Hunor Bózsing	 581	 32	 Jayden McNeill	 608	 33	 Paolo Moriello	 614	 34	 Morten Arborg	 615	 35	 Yongting You (尤永庭)	 617	 36	 Antoine Cantin	 626	 37	 Evan Liu	 648	 38	 Mitchell Lane	 649	 39	 Yu Sajima (佐島優)	 664	 40	 Congbiao Jiang (蒋丛骉)	 680	 41	 Jorge Castillo Matas	 702	 42	 Lin Chen (陈霖)	 703	 43	 Christopher Olson	 766	 44	 Pablo Aguilar Dominguez	 779	 45	 Mitsuki Gunji (郡司光貴)	 790	 46	 Georgy Vershinin	 797	 47	 Maarten Smit	 800	 48	 Ivan Vynnyk (Іван Винник)	 819	 49	 Nurym Kudaibergen	 895	 50	 Marcin Zalewski	 899	  Guan Ying Chen (陳冠穎)	 899	 52	 Hendry Cahyadi	 900	 53	 Ivan Torgashov	 912	 54	 Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)	 914	 55	 Waris Ali	 916	 56	 Lucas Etter	 925	 57	 Niko Paavilainen	 947	 58	 Daniel Sheppard	 949	 59	 Massimiliano Iovane	 968	 60	 Jakub Kipa	 993	 61	 Emanuel Rheinert	 1008	 62	 Matic Omulec	 1031	 63	 Balázs Bernát	 1033	 64	 Rowe Hessler	 1041	 65	 Michael Gottlieb	 1048	 66	 Dmitry Dobrjakov	 1050	 67	 Abdelhak Kaddour	 1078	 68	 Emily Wang	 1104	 69	 Qingbin Chen (陈庆斌)	 1114	 70	 Justin Thomas	 1143	 71	 Sungho Hong (홍성호)	 1145	 72	 Ibrahim Vajgel-Shedid	 1146	 73	 Kuo-Hao Wu (吳國豪)	 1154	 74	 Dániel Varga	 1167	 75	 Nikolay Evdokimov	 1180	 76	 Haowei Fan (樊浩玮)	 1188	  Nguyễn Ngọc Thịnh	 1188	 78	 Sebastian Weyer	 1204	 79	 Florian Harrer	 1207	 80	 Jacob Hutnyk	 1223	 81	 Austin Reed	 1246	  Pedro Henrique Da Silva Roque	 1246	 83	 Jan Smarschevski	 1261	 84	 Sergey Shmakov	 1264	 85	 Yan-Hung Lai (賴彥宏)	 1266	 86	 Alexandre Carlier	 1311	 87	 Zhiyang Chen (陈至扬)	 1315	 88	 Lorenzo Vigani Poli	 1344	 89	 Björn Korbanka	 1353	 90	 Sameer Mahmood	 1354	 91	 Han-Cyun Chen (陳翰群)	 1368	 92	 Raphaël Pihet	 1371	 93	 Jan Bentlage	 1373	 94	 Sumeet Agarwal	 1392	 95	 Ramón Dersch	 1408	  Simon Lim	 1408	 97	 Muhammad Jihan Khalilurrahman	 1411	 98	 Takahiro Tomisawa (富沢隆広)	 1418	 99	 Bálint Bodor	 1430	 100	 Ciarán Beahan	 1433	






Spoiler: 2-7 Time Distribution









Unfortunately the chart doesn't show much new information other than see where people's times are generally.
It's clear there's a gap in times going from odd to even layered puzzles (3->4, 5->6) as expected, and a general dispersion in 6-7 land.
Still, thought it was interesting to share.


EDIT:


Spoiler: Same chart with tendency lines







The higher the order, the higher the slope.


----------



## JackJ (Nov 16, 2013)

The biggest jump someone has had (percentage wise) for 3x3 single?


----------



## tx789 (Nov 16, 2013)

Longest dnf streak in 3bld. This must if been done before but not recently?


----------



## TiLiMayor (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi, I wanted to know, how many competitions have been made without including 3x3x3?


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 17, 2013)

Could someone please make a list of the best 2x2 podiums (https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#podiums_3x3 but for 2x2.) I have a feeling I'll be in a few of them.


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 17, 2013)

What are the ratios between 3x3 and 4x4 times, also 3x3 and OH?


----------



## Pro94 (Nov 17, 2013)

TiLiMayor said:


> Hi, I wanted to know, how many competitions have been made without including 3x3x3?



41 (~2.54%). Taking in consideration the upcoming competitions, 1'575 have 3x3 out of a total of 1'616 competitions.

I also found another interesting thing: in 2011, China had 11 competitions including 3x3 Fewest Moves, and only 2 of them had also Rubik's Cube.


----------



## TDM (Nov 17, 2013)

Bindedsa said:


> What are the ratios between 3x3 and 4x4 times, also 3x3 and OH?


3x3 - 4x4
3x3 - OH


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Nov 17, 2013)

What is the most common time for each event?


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Nov 17, 2013)

Who has the most sub-10 clock averages?


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 17, 2013)

Nathan Dwyer said:


> Who has the most sub-10 clock averages?



You!

loljk


----------



## Lid (Nov 17, 2013)

Nathan Dwyer said:


> Who has the most sub-10 clock averages?


clock averages
---------------------------------
Total sub12avgs: 1018
Total sub11avgs: 674
Total sub10avgs: 404
Total sub9avgs: 202
Total sub8avgs: 48
Total sub7avgs: 2
---------------------------------


Spoiler: All with 10 or more sub10 averages on clock




*#**Competitor**Country**subXs*1Javier Tirado OrtizSpain362Daniel SheppardUnited Kingdom303Laura OhrndorfGermany284Marcin JakubowskiPoland225Maarten SmitNetherlands186Yu Sajima (佐島優)Japan177David WonerUSA148Ernesto Fernández RegueiraSpain139Evan LiuUSA1210Pierre BouvierFrance1211Sam Zhixiao Wang (王志骁)China11


----------



## cubizh (Nov 17, 2013)

*Worst of the Best*
The following tables shows the NR holders of the top 20 sum of rank countries with worst ranking in the event they hold that record.
Data from Nov 16th export.
This theoretically can help see what the weaknesses of a country is, or where there is less/more competitiveness.


Spoiler: Single



So for instance, all other single USA NR holders have world rank in that event < 15.

* Single Rank	** Country	** Name	** Event	** Result	* 15	 USA	 Rami Sbahi	 3x3 with feet	 36.97	 31	 Poland	 Michal Halczuk	 4x4	 32.18	 33	 China	 Yinghao Wang*(王鹰豪)	 pyraminx	 2.77	 89	 Hungary	 Milán Baticz	 2x2	 1.53	 55	 Japan	 Ryosuke Mondo*(門戸良介)	 multi blindfolded	 9/10 51:07	 44	 United Kingdom	 Daniel Sheppard	 pyraminx	 2.86	 61	 Germany	 Jan Bentlage	 3x3 with feet	 59.52	 62	 Canada	 Antoine Cantin	 pyraminx	 3.02	 107	 Netherlands	 Maarten Smit	 333bf	 01:05.09	 93	 Indonesia	 Achmad Rizki Zakaria	 6x6	 02:39.83	 103	 Brazil	 Carlos Alberto de Alcântara Jr	 333fm	 30	 152	 Italy	 Jacopo Melchiorri	 pyraminx	 3.66	 171	 Russia	 Aleksey Grishin	 megaminx	 01:17.06	 286	 Australia	 Jayden McNeill	 3x3 with feet	 02:06.19	 N/A	 Thailand	 <No competitor>	 444bf	 N/A	 93	 France	 Fabien Lebailly	 3x3 with feet	 01:11.17	 88	 Sweden	 Gunnar Krig	 333oh	 13.16	 188	 Finland	 Kim Jokinen	 2x2	 1.83	 133	 Spain	 Carlos Méndez García-Barroso	 333oh	 13.83	 N/A	 Korea	 <No competitor>	 444bf	 N/A	






Spoiler: Average




* Average Rank	** Country	** Name	** Event	** Result	* 10	 USA	 Rami Sbahi	 3x3 with feet	 39.10	 22	 Japan	 Yu Nakajima*(中島悠)	 2x2	 2.46	 30	 China	 Xiao Xue*(薛晓)	 3x3 with feet	 54.77	 30	 Poland	 Michal Halczuk	 4x4	 37.70	 55	 United Kingdom	 Robert Yau	 7x7	 04:01.21	 61	 Netherlands	 Erik Akkersdijk	 pyraminx	 4.82	 51	 Hungary	 Milán Baticz	 3x3	 9.35	 93	 Thailand	 2010CHAR01	 pyraminx	 5.25	 58	 Germany	 Jan Bentlage	 3x3 with feet	 01:08.14	 64	 Korea	 Do-Hyun Kim	 pyraminx	 4.85	 44	 Canada	 Louis Cormier	 pyraminx	 4.54	   Emily Wang	 6x6	 02:38.48	 59	 Brazil	 Ronan Felipe Jorge	 megaminx	 01:09.75	 95	 Indonesia	 Achmad Rizki Zakaria	 6x6	 02:52.74	 219	 Australia	 Jayden McNeill	 3x3 with feet	 02:16.11	 153	 Taiwan	 Chia-Liang Tai*(戴嘉良)	 pyraminx	 5.82	 137	 Russia	 Aleksey Grishin	 megaminx	 01:23.07	 71	 Sweden	 Simon Westlund	 3x3	 9.55	 150	 Philippines	 Richard Jay S. Apagar	 2x2	 3.32	 134	 Italy	 Jacopo Melchiorri	 clock	 11.55	 118	 Spain	 Dario Roa Sánchez	 megaminx	 01:20.28


----------



## rowehessler (Nov 19, 2013)

I was thinking of a cool statistic today. How many people have been world champion, average WR holder, and single WR holder for a single event at the same time? I'd like to think of it as the "Triple Crown" of cubing (normally a baseball term). These are the only ones i can think of currently: 
2x2: Rowe Hessler
3x3: Yu Nakajima
4x4: Yuku Hayashi, Matyas Kuti, Feliks Zemdegs
5x5: Frank Morris, Matyas Kuti, Dan Cohen, Feliks Zemdegs
6x6: Dan Cohen, Kevin Hays
Onehanded: Ryan Patricio, Michal Pleskowicz
Megaminx: Erik Akkersdijk, Simon Westlund
Feet: Anssi Vanhala
Square1: Lars Vandenbergh

I think I got all of them, but its hard to figure them out from just looking at the database. Can anyone else verify this information? I think its a statistic thats worth keeping track of, seeing as its pretty rare


----------



## Carrot (Nov 19, 2013)

You are wrong about Yohei Oka and pyraminx


----------



## TMOY (Nov 19, 2013)

Square-1: Lars Vandenbergh (world champion 2003, held both WRs after Dutch Open 2004).


----------



## rowehessler (Nov 19, 2013)

Carrot said:


> You are wrong about Yohei Oka and pyraminx


kinda rushed through them. Thought so.



TMOY said:


> Square-1: Lars Vandenbergh (world champion 2003, held both WRs after Dutch Open 2004).


awesome, ill add that in


----------



## Pro94 (Nov 19, 2013)

Can we count also Magics?
If so Máté Horváth held for 3 times Master Magic WR single and twice WR avg. World Champion in 2007, 2009 and 2011.

Also I think Stefan Pochmann in Megaminx and Rubik's Clock.


----------



## rowehessler (Nov 19, 2013)

Pro94 said:


> Can we count also Magics?
> If so Máté Horváth held for 3 times Master Magic WR single and twice WR avg. World Champion in 2007, 2009 and 2011.
> 
> Also I think Stefan Pochmann in Megaminx and Rubik's Clock.


 yeah magics count, is it just mate horvath? and are you sure about stefan, i don't feel like checking right now.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 19, 2013)

Pro94 said:


> Also I think Stefan Pochmann in Megaminx and Rubik's Clock.



I totally didn't think about it when I read Rob's post. But now that you mention it, I think so, too. And Master Magic as well. Good old days


----------



## Pro94 (Nov 19, 2013)

Megaminx:
WR single: 2005-04-23
World Champion: 2005-11-05
WR avg: 2006-04-21
Then he held both WRs since 2007-10-05 when Erik Akkersdijk broke them at WC2007.
https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...Id=&eventId=minx&years=&mixHist=Mixed+History

Rubik's Clock:
WR single: 2004-04-24
WR avg: 2004-04-24
World Champion: 2005-11-05
Also here both WRs were broken on the same day by Mátyás Kuti at Czech Open 2007.
https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...d=&eventId=clock&years=&mixHist=Mixed+History


I can't use Mixed History for Magics, but I'm quite sure that also Jaap Scherphuis should be on the list for Rubik's Magic.
EDIT: Yes it's possible; I had just to edit URL.

Some changes for MMagic list: add Stefan and remove Máté Horváth. He got both WR in 2007 and he won WC2007 but Milán Baticz took his WR avg. 2 months before. Mátyás Kuti broke both in 2008 and Máté Horváth was able to get back only WR avg. and he won WC2009.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 19, 2013)

Note: This might not be exact, because of overlapping competitions and me being too lazy to think about whether/how it can be done fully exact.


```
222    Rowe Hessler
333    Yu Nakajima (中島悠)
333ft  Anssi Vanhala
333oh  Ryan Patricio
444    Yuki Hayashi (林祐樹), Mátyás Kuti, Feliks Zemdegs
555    Frank Morris, Mátyás Kuti, Dan Cohen, Feliks Zemdegs
666    Dan Cohen, Kevin Hays
777    Michał Halczuk
clock  Stefan Pochmann
magic  Jaap Scherphuis
minx   Stefan Pochmann, Erik Akkersdijk, Bálint Bodor, Simon Westlund
mmagic Stefan Pochmann
sq1    Lars Vandenbergh, Grzegorz Prusak
```



Spoiler: Program





```
# Requested at: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?26121-Odd-WCA-stats-Stats-request-Thread&p=923537&viewfull=1#post923537
# Note: This might not be exact, because of overlapping competitions and me being too lazy to think about whether/how it can be done fully exact.

source = 'WCA_export197_20131113.tsv.zip'

import zipfile, csv, re, time
start_time = time.time()

champ, singleHolder, averageHolder, triple_crowns = {}, {}, {}, {}
with zipfile.ZipFile(source) as zf:
    with zf.open('WCA_export_Results.tsv') as pf:
        for row in csv.DictReader(pf, delimiter='\t'):
            person, event = row['personId'], row['eventId']
            if re.match(r'WC\d{4}$', row['competitionId']) and row['roundId'] in ('f', 'c') and row['pos'] == '1' and int(row['best']) > 0:
                champ[event] = person
            if row['regionalSingleRecord'] == 'WR':
                singleHolder[event] = person
            if row['regionalAverageRecord'] == 'WR':
                averageHolder[event] = person
            if champ.get(event) == singleHolder.get(event) == averageHolder.get(event) == person:
                tcs = triple_crowns.setdefault(event, [])
                if row['personName'] not in tcs:
                    tcs.append(row['personName'])

with open('triple_crown.txt', 'w') as f:
    for event, tcs in sorted(triple_crowns.items()):
        f.write('{:6} {}\n'.format(event, ', '.join(tcs)))

print(time.time() - start_time)
```


----------



## Pro94 (Nov 19, 2013)

Looks like the only event with average missing is Pyraminx. But many people were close with 2 out of 3 titles: 

Andy Bellenir: World Champion in 2003, WR single but no WR avg;
Gunnar Krig: both WRs but not World Champion;
Piotr Kózka: both WRs but not World Champion;
Grzegorz Łuczyna: World Champion in 2007, WR avg. but no WR single;
Tomasz Kiedrowicz: both WRs but not World Champion;
Yohei Oka (岡要平): World Champion in 2009, WR avg. but no WR single; 
Yohei Oka (岡要平): both WRs (late 2011) but not World Champion;
Oscar Roth Andersen: both WRs but no World Champion (3 times);


----------



## Stefan (Nov 19, 2013)

Triple triple crown . Oh, the really good old days where it was so easy...


```
Number of events:
3 Stefan Pochmann
2 Feliks Zemdegs
2 Mátyás Kuti
2 Dan Cohen
1 Grzegorz Prusak
1 Yu Nakajima (中島悠)
1 Rowe Hessler
1 Yuki Hayashi (林祐樹)
1 Kevin Hays
1 Jaap Scherphuis
1 Frank Morris
1 Simon Westlund
1 Anssi Vanhala
1 Lars Vandenbergh
1 Erik Akkersdijk
1 Ryan Patricio
1 Bálint Bodor
1 Michał Halczuk
```



Spoiler: Program





```
[noparse]# Requested at: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?26121-Odd-WCA-stats-Stats-request-Thread&p=923537&viewfull=1#post923537
# Note: This might not be exact, because of overlapping competitions and me being too lazy to think about whether/how it can be done fully exact.

source = 'WCA_export197_20131113.tsv.zip'

import zipfile, csv, re, time
start_time = time.time()

champ, singleHolder, averageHolder = {}, {}, {}
triple_crowns, tc_ctr, name = {}, {}, {}
with zipfile.ZipFile(source) as zf:
    with zf.open('WCA_export_Results.tsv') as pf:
        for row in csv.DictReader(pf, delimiter='\t'):
            person, event = row['personId'], row['eventId']
            if re.match(r'WC\d{4}$', row['competitionId']) and row['roundId'] in ('f', 'c') and row['pos'] == '1' and int(row['best']) > 0:
                champ[event] = person
            if row['regionalSingleRecord'] == 'WR':
                singleHolder[event] = person
            if row['regionalAverageRecord'] == 'WR':
                averageHolder[event] = person
            if champ.get(event) == singleHolder.get(event) == averageHolder.get(event) == person:
                tcs = triple_crowns.setdefault(event, [])
                name[person] = row['personName']
                if person not in tcs:
                    tcs.append(person)
                    tc_ctr[person] = tc_ctr.get(person, 0) + 1

with open('triple_crown.txt', 'w') as f:
    f.write('[code]Events and their triple crowners:\n')
    for event, tcs in sorted(triple_crowns.items()):
        f.write('{:6} {}\n'.format(event, ', '.join(name[p] for p in tcs)))
    f.write('\nNumber of events:\n')
    for person, ctr in sorted(tc_ctr.items(), key=lambda pc: -pc[1]):
        f.write('{} {}\n'.format(ctr, name[person]))
    f.write('
```
\n')

print(time.time() - start_time)
[/noparse][/code]


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 19, 2013)

rowehessler said:


> Onehanded: Ryan Patricio, Michal Pleskowicz



Michal was never World Champion.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 19, 2013)

Stefan said:


> I totally didn't think about it when I read Rob's post.



Goddammit, Rowe, your avatar is confusing!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Nov 20, 2013)

Lol. Was looking for a friend and found this guy. Best ID lol.


----------



## rowehessler (Nov 21, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Michal was never World Champion.


o ya


----------



## rowehessler (Nov 21, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Note: This might not be exact, because of overlapping competitions and me being too lazy to think about whether/how it can be done fully exact.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Thank you! I was hoping you'd program something. Sorry I missed so many including you, I started to get really lazy towards the end.


----------



## hkpnkp (Nov 21, 2013)

cubizh said:


> By request.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Top100 solve distribution
> ...



very well made


----------



## cubizh (Nov 21, 2013)

hkpnkp said:


> very well made


Thank you!

The following table shows countries sorted by the month (and year) in which its first competitor competed.
Useful to see which new countries have been introduced recently.



Spoiler: Countries sorted by date of first competitor (newest to oldest)




* Country	** CompetitionId	** Month	** Year	** Competitor	* Kosovo	 TwenteOpen2013	 11	 2013	 Erblin Ibrahimi	 Uruguay	 DistaOpen2013	 10	 2013	 Mateo Rodriguez	 Albania	 VancouverOpenSummer2013	 8	 2013	 Alen Rusi	 Venezuela	 Sobrevivientes2013	 2	 2013	 Oscar Alberto Ceballos Contreras	 Cyprus	 Leicester2013	 2	 2013	 Zoe Orphanides	 Georgia	 EdinburghOpen2013	 1	 2013	 Nikolozi Tarielashvili	 Trinidad and Tobago	 WaterlooFall2012	 9	 2012	 Philip Habib	 Bosnia and Herzegovina	 SerbianOpen2012	 5	 2012	 Milorad Markovic	 Armenia	 UkraineOpen2012	 4	 2012	 Aramayis Adloyan (Արամայիս Ադլոյան)	 Afghanistan	 IranOpen2011	 9	 2011	 Alireza Gholami (علیرضا غلامی)	 Bangladesh	 GaleriesLafayetteOpen2011	 9	 2011	 Ahmed Yeasin	 Pakistan	 HangzhouOpen2011	 8	 2011	 Muhammad Usman Amjad	 Latvia	 TallinnOpen2011	 6	 2011	 Boriss Benzerruki	 Costa Rica	 StanfordSpring2011	 5	 2011	 Alejandro Di Mare	 Algeria	 FrenchOpen2011	 3	 2011	 Saad Sebaihi	 Mongolia	 BeijingMangshanOpen2010	 8	 2010	 Bat-Erdene Chimeddori	 Moldova	 RomanianOpen2010	 7	 2010	 Matei Nicolae	 Mauritius	 MelbourneSummerOpen2010	 1	 2010	 Wai Keung Yiu Man Lung	 Macedonia	 UKOpen2009	 11	 2009	 Ramadan Sulejman	 Croatia	 Germany2009	 11	 2009	 Denis Verovic	 Egypt	 Germany2009	 11	 2009	 Amr Ramadan	 Saudi Arabia	 VancouverOpen2009	 9	 2009	 Fadi Al-Misbahi	 Kazakhstan	 DauphineOpen2009	 8	 2009	 Serzhan Sakipov	 Slovenia	 MammutOpen2009	 6	 2009	 Branko Kobal	 Bolivia	 BerkeleySpring2009	 4	 2009	 Gary Olivera	 Singapore	 SingaporeOpen2009	 3	 2009	 Teo Kai Xiang	 Vietnam	 SingaporeOpen2009	 3	 2009	 Viet Cuong Nguyen	 Belarus	 MoscowOpen2009	 3	 2009	 Anatoly Kim	 Ukraine	 MoscowOpen2009	 3	 2009	 Roman Ostapenko (Роман Остапенко)	 Jordan	 DubaiOpen2009	 3	 2009	 Hanna Almasso	 United Arab Emirates	 DubaiOpen2009	 3	 2009	 Suresh Narayanasamy	 Chile	 SantiagoOpen2009	 3	 2009	 Pablo Balbontin Ayala	 Tunisia	 SwissOpen2009	 2	 2009	 Rafik Chaabouni	 Iceland	 NorwegianOpen2009	 2	 2009	 Hilmar Magnusson	 Luxembourg	 AachenOpen2009	 1	 2009	 Joel Spang	 New Zealand	 SanFranciscoOpen2009	 1	 2009	 Dene Beardsley	 Thailand	 BrusselsSummerOpen2008	 9	 2008	 Kanneti Sae Han (คันธ์เนตี แซ่ห่าน)	 Belize	 CincinnatiSummerOpen2008	 8	 2008	 Anthony Searle	 Turkey	 DutchMasters2008	 8	 2008	 Can Çetin	 Colombia	 ItalianOpen2008	 6	 2008	 Franco Alessandro Briccoli	 Russia	 TorontoOpenWinter2008	 3	 2008	 Roman Baiboussinov	 Morocco	 FrenchOpen2008	 3	 2008	 Monir Amerkhous	 Estonia	 DanishOpen2008	 3	 2008	 Martin Madalik	 Nigeria	 KearnyKardinal2008	 2	 2008	 Anthony Orji	 Argentina	 MontpellierOpen2008	 2	 2008	 Gabriel Eduardo Núñez Serna	 Azerbaijan	 PleasantvilleFall2007	 11	 2007	 Emil Guliyev	 El Salvador	 CaltechFall2007	 11	 2007	 Joel Hernández	 Iran	 BerkeleyFall2007	 11	 2007	 Cameron Almasi	 Macau	 GuangdongOpen2007	 10	 2007	 Zhulu Ke (柯助錄)	 Greece	 WC2007	 10	 2007	 Christos Karasiotos	 Lithuania	 WC2007	 10	 2007	 Darius Jurgilas	 Brazil	 WC2007	 10	 2007	 Pedro Santos Guimarães	 Cuba	 MinnesotaOpen2007	 10	 2007	 Andres Gonzalez Jr	 Cote d_Ivoire	 LyonOpen2007	 9	 2007	 Etienne Amany	 Malaysia	 CaltechSummer2007	 8	 2007	 Hwei Ru Ong	 Ireland	 CanadianOpen2007	 5	 2007	 Jesse Harper	 South Africa	 CanadianOpen2007	 5	 2007	 Emile Compion	 Sri Lanka	 CanadianOpen2007	 5	 2007	 Sumit Sanmuganathan	 Philippines	 CanadianOpen2007	 5	 2007	 Lonald Belviz	 Lebanon	 BelgianOpen2007	 2	 2007	 Rassem Osmani	 Indonesia	 Berkeley2006	 11	 2006	 Marcel Prasetya	 Romania	 GermanOpen2006	 4	 2006	 Constantin Ceausu	 Slovakia	 PolishOpen2005	 9	 2005	 Dusan Pudis	 Korea	 CaltechSpring2005	 4	 2005	 James Song (송승우)	 Taiwan	 CaltechWinter2005	 1	 2005	 Yu Yang Hsieh	 India	 CaltechWinter2005	 1	 2005	 Adhish Yajnik	 Mexico	 DutchOpen2004	 10	 2004	 Jorge Best	 Hong Kong	 CaltechFall2004	 10	 2004	 Chun Hei Uwe Wong	 Norway	 Euro2004	 8	 2004	 Eivind Fonn	 Spain	 Euro2004	 8	 2004	 Antonio Gallego Zambrano	 Dominican Republic	 US2004	 7	 2004	 Raul Garcia	 Puerto Rico	 US2004	 7	 2004	 Paul Lin	 China	 CaltechWinter2004	 1	 2004	 Yin Jia Qiu	 Denmark	 WC2003	 8	 2003	 Jess Bonde	 Australia	 WC2003	 8	 2003	 Jasmine Lee	 Switzerland	 WC2003	 8	 2003	 Guido Staub	 Aruba	 WC2003	 8	 2003	 Yasmara Pourrier	 Israel	 WC2003	 8	 2003	 Dror Vomberg	 USA	 WC1982	 6	 1982	 Minh Thai	 Netherlands	 WC1982	 6	 1982	 Guus Razoux Schultz	 Hungary	 WC1982	 6	 1982	 Zoltán Lábas	 Sweden	 WC1982	 6	 1982	 Lars Petrus	 Japan	 WC1982	 6	 1982	 Ken`ichi Ueno (上野健一)	 France	 WC1982	 6	 1982	 Jerome Jean-Charles	 United Kingdom	 WC1982	 6	 1982	 Julian Chilvers	 Canada	 WC1982	 6	 1982	 Duc Trinh	 Italy	 WC1982	 6	 1982	 Giuseppe Romeo	 Czech Republic	 WC1982	 6	 1982	 Jessica Fridrich	 Peru	 WC1982	 6	 1982	 Eduardo Valdivia Chacon	 Belgium	 WC1982	 6	 1982	 Luc Van Laethem	 Serbia	 WC1982	 6	 1982	 Jozsef Borsos	 Germany	 WC1982	 6	 1982	 Roland Brinkmann	 Finland	 WC1982	 6	 1982	 Jari Sandqvist	 Portugal	 WC1982	 6	 1982	 Manuel Galrinho	 Poland	 WC1982	 6	 1982	 Piotr Sebeński	 Bulgaria	 WC1982	 6	 1982	 Svilen Tenev	 Austria	 WC1982	 6	 1982	 Josef Trajber


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Nov 21, 2013)

Slowest NR's for each event? And limit it to countries with more than five people (cause those countries with one or two people).


----------



## cubizh (Nov 21, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Slowest NR's for each event? And limit it to countries with more than five people (cause those countries with one or two people).


That information can be seen here, adjusting the "Event:" dropdown box to which event you want to see.


----------



## Derek (Nov 22, 2013)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010WEYE01
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009PICH01

Both people have the same average and single best in 3x3.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 23, 2013)

Derek said:


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010WEYE01
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009PICH01
> 
> Both people have the same average and single best in 3x3.



Reminds me of the soulmate threads

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?35710-Jeremy-Fleischman-is-my-soulmate


----------



## cubizh (Nov 23, 2013)

After watching the first WCA member from Kosovo and the future first ever guatemalan competition, I've decided to see which other countries are yet to be represented in the WCA. 
The following table shows some of the countries that have no WCA members, sorted by the estimated population.


Spoiler: Africa




 Ethiopia	 Congo, Dem. Rep.	 Tanzania	 Sudan	 Kenya	 Uganda	 Ghana	 Mozambique	 Madagascar	 Cameroon	 Angola	 Burkina Faso	 Niger	 Mali	 Malawi	






Spoiler: Asia




 Myanmar	 Iraq	 Nepal	 Uzbekistan	 Korea, Dem. Rep.	 Yemen	 Syria	 Cambodia	 Tajikistan	 Kyrgyzstan	 Turkmenistan	 Oman	 Kuwait	 Qatar	 Bahrain	






Spoiler: North and South America




 Ecuador	 Guatemala	 Haiti	 Honduras	 Paraguay	 Nicaragua	 Panama	 Jamaica	 Guyana	 Suriname	






Spoiler: Oceania




 Papua New Guinea	 Fiji	 Solomon Islands	






Spoiler: Europe




 Montenegro	 Malta	 Andorra	 Liechtenstein


----------



## Evan Liu (Nov 23, 2013)

cubizh said:


> Spoiler: Oceania
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Comoros is an African country, and Timor-Leste is an Asian country.


----------



## cubizh (Nov 23, 2013)

Evan Liu said:


> Comoros is an African country, and Timor-Leste is an Asian country.


Thank for the correction. I used to know all these by heart 
The start of Oceania and the end of Asia always felt very sketchy to me.
Removed them from the list, since they are pretty small overall in their continents.
Back on the topic, the most populated countries on the list are clearly in Africa.
I was sort of surprised no one from Paraguay or Jamaica ever competed.


----------



## ThomasJE (Nov 23, 2013)

cubizh said:


> After watching the first WCA member from Kosovo and the future first ever guatemalan competition, I've decided to see which other countries are yet to be represented in the WCA.
> The following table shows some of the countries that have no WCA members, sorted by the estimated population.



You missed Central African Republic.


----------



## cubizh (Nov 23, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> You missed Central African Republic.


Yes, I missed a lot of them, Africa has 50+ countries and only a handful of them have WCA members. 
I'm curious though if there's anyone there that actually knows how to solve/what is a Rubik's Cube.


----------



## ThomasJE (Nov 23, 2013)

cubizh said:


> Yes, I missed a lot of them, Africa has 50+ countries and only a handful of them have WCA members.
> I'm curious though if there's anyone there that actually knows how to solve/what is a Rubik's Cube.



Only 20 Africans are WCA members:
https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...Id=&regionId=_Africa&pattern=20&search=Search
From 8 different countries:
Algeria
Cote d'Ivoire
Egypt
Mauritius
Morocco
Nigeria
South Africa
Tunisia


----------



## cubizh (Nov 24, 2013)

Requested by tomasmu


Spoiler: Multibld results without 3BLD sucess




* personId	** Name	** Country	** MBLD Ranking	** Best * 2011SAIN01	 Sainuddin	 Indonesia	 120	 5/5 32:57.00	 2010GIER01	 Gabriela Gierasimiuk	 Poland	 344	 2/2 14:58.00	 2012PENG05	 Jiacheng Peng (彭家诚)	 China	 345	 2/2 14:59.00	 2013PANG02	 Joseph Pangilinan	 Philippines	 362	 2/2 17:04.00	 2011NIKI01	 Michał Nikiel	 Poland	 376	 2/2 18:38.00	 2010ADIN02	 Afrizal Adinur	 Indonesia	 429	 2/3 18:53.00	 2012TRZA01	 Piotr Trząski	 Poland	 487	 1/2 04:23.00	 2010OREL02	 Gonzalo Orellana Barrasa	 Spain	 491	 1/2 04:33.00	 2012YIND01	 Dongyun Yin (殷冬昀)	 China	 492	 1/2 04:41.00	 2009SANT04	 Luiz Felipe Parente Santiago	 Brazil	 496	 1/2 05:03.00	 2013KIES01	 Sebastian Kieś	 Poland	 517	 1/2 06:34.00	 2012RAMS01	 Sundar Ram	 India	 519	 1/2 06:38.00	 2009DIAZ02	 Ignacio Olivares Díaz	 Spain	 546	 1/2 08:22.00	 2012POPO02	 Sergey Popov	 Russia	 550	 1/2 08:31.00	 2010HEND01	 Hendro	 Indonesia	 554	 1/2 09:02.00	 2012QIUR01	 Ruohan Qiu (邱若寒)	 China	 576	 1/2 10:28.00	 2013WENS01	 Zhou Wenshun	 China	 583	 1/2 11:11.00	 2010VARA02	 Raúl Sánchez Vara	 Spain	 603	 1/2 12:30.00	 2008ANGU01	 John Robert Anguluan	 Philippines	 606	 1/2 12:36.00	 2011MONT01	 Eric Fernandes Monteiro	 Brazil	 608	 1/2 12:42.00	 2010ANTO02	 Darek Antokolski	 Poland	 616	 1/2 13:03.00	 2012MAJT01	 Piotr Majtyka	 Poland	 630	 1/2 13:34.00	 2011ANIS01	 Dmitry Aniskin	 Russia	 651	 1/2 14:33.00	 2012BUBE01	 Reto Bubendorf	 Switzerland	 676	 1/2 15:52.00	 2009CAIM01	 Danilo Caimano	 Italy	 678	 1/2 16:03.00	 2011CHEN21	 Donghai Chen (陈东海)	 China	 683	 1/2 16:06.00	 2012ARAN03	 Antonio Aranda	 Peru	 692	 1/2 16:36.00	 2011ALAL01	 Muhammad Zhafran Al-Allam	 Indonesia	 706	 1/2 17:13.00	 2013KUMA16	 Kailash Kumar	 India	 724	 1/2 18:57.00	 2013STRZ02	 Paweł Strzesak	 Poland	 728	 1/2 19:27.00	 2012XUHA02	 Haoran Xu 2 (徐浩然)	 China	 729	 1/2 19:31.00	 2008LUYU01	 Yucheng Lu (陆宇澄)	 China	 734	 1/2 20:00.00	 2013VEDE01	 Andrii Vedenov (Андрій Веденьов)	 Ukraine	 734	 1/2 20:00.00	 2012SILV10	 Daniel Buck Silva	 Brazil	 734	 1/2 20:00.00	 2008PELL02	 Márton Pelles	 Hungary	 734	 1/2 20:00.00	 2009NGUY02	 Denny Nguyen	 USA	 734	 1/2 20:00.00	 2011GLAS01	 Jakob Glas	 Austria	 770	 4/8 56:57.00


----------



## mycube (Nov 25, 2013)

Is there already a ranking for best average of 5 and mean for fmc? Not just in one competition (i know there is a mean ranking for single competitions) but for more competitions
E.g. my Last 5 results are 32, DNF, 29, 26, 28. a 29.67 average of 5 and a 27.67 mean


----------



## TMOY (Nov 25, 2013)

A question which has been asked to me by a friend and of which I don't know the answer:

Are there events in which a husband and a wife are both competing and the wife is faster than her husband ?


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 25, 2013)

TMOY said:


> A question which has been asked to me by a friend and of which I don't know the answer:
> 
> Are there events in which a husband and a wife are both competing and the wife is faster than her husband ?


Impossible to find out purely from the database of course. I suspect there are quite a few, and I found this one quickly:
Sq-1 single: Ton 5:16.34 Maria 53.21
EDIT: And for Pyra single and average


----------



## Mikel (Nov 25, 2013)

TMOY said:


> A question which has been asked to me by a friend and of which I don't know the answer:
> 
> Are there events in which a husband and a wife are both competing and the wife is faster than her husband ?



Maria Oey is faster than Ton Dennenbroek in pyraminx and Square-1.


----------



## EMI (Nov 25, 2013)

How about most PBs broken at one competition, not including the events you compete at for the first time? (trying hard to find something that I am top 10 at ) maybe it already exists, but this thread is getting big...


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Nov 25, 2013)

cubizh said:


> Requested by tomasmu
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Multibld results without 3BLD sucess
> ...



Can you do (if there is any) 4BLD/5BLD without 3Bld success?


----------



## Renslay (Nov 25, 2013)

cubizh said:


> Requested by tomasmu
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Multibld results without 3BLD sucess
> ...



Wow, I didn't expect so much people!


----------



## cubizh (Nov 25, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Can you do (if there is any) 4BLD/5BLD without 3Bld success?


Only one competitor has a 4BLD success with no 3BLD success: 2012PENG05 Jiacheng Peng (彭家诚)
Only one competitor has a 5BLD success with no 4BLD success: 2011MONT02 Kevin Montano


----------



## Torch (Nov 25, 2013)

Has anyone done 4BLD without 4x4 or 5BLD without 5x5?


----------



## vcuber13 (Nov 25, 2013)

there's Julian https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010DAVI06


----------



## Julian (Nov 25, 2013)

woop


----------



## cubizh (Nov 26, 2013)

I decided to check for similar averages from people. Took out all DNFs and DNSs and didn't take into account less than 5 attempts.
Here's some interesting results.
One has to wonder what happened at UK Open 2008 :confused:


Spoiler: Similar Averages (4 out of 5 similar results)




* CompetitionId	** Event	** Average	** Name	** personId	** Country	** Time 1	** Time 2	** Time 3	** Time 4	** Time 5	* UKOpen2008	 333oh	 52.39	 Tom Dooley	 2008DOOL01	 United Kingdom	 57.51	 49.91	 52.99	 52.37	 51.81	 UKOpen2008	 333oh	 54.06	 Lorenzo Vigani Poli	 2007POLI01	 Italy	 57.51	 49.91	 52.99	 57.37	 51.81	            BeijingSpringOpen2008	 magic	 1.26	 Timothy Sun	 2007SUNT01	 USA	 1.19	 2.11	 1.11	 1.44	 1.16	 WaterlooFall2012	 magic	 1.42	 Benjamin Wong	 2010WONG01	 Canada	 1.19	 2.11	 1.11	 1.91	 1.16	            Germany2009	 magic	 1.37	 Monika Zimmermann	 2008ZIMM01	 Germany	 1.36	 1.40	 1.69	 1.25	 1.34	 PrincetonFall2011	 magic	 1.37	 Austin Thielemier	 2009THIE03	 USA	 1.36	 1.40	 1.69	 1.36	 1.34	            AachenOpen2011	 magic	 1.42	 Péter Trombitás	 2008TROM01	 Hungary	 1.46	 1.41	 5.13	 1.40	 1.38	 CelebesOpen2011	 magic	 1.44	 Muhammad Putra Perdana	 2011PERD03	 Indonesia	 1.46	 1.41	 5.13	 1.44	 1.38


----------



## cubizh (Nov 26, 2013)

*National Records*
The following shows the total number of NRs that have been broken in all events.


Spoiler: Total Single NRs (Table)




* Country	** 222	** 333	** 444	** 555	** 666	** 777	** 333bf	** 333oh	** 333fm	** minx	** pyram	** sq1	** clock	** 444bf	** magic	** mmagic	** 333ft	** 555bf	** 333mbo	** 333mbf	** SUM	* Germany	 11	 25	 30	 23	 12	 11	 22	 19	 12	 15	 10	 12	 12	 8	 10	 8	 7	 6	 3	 9	 265	 USA	 10	 21	 19	 22	 9	 12	 21	 14	 9	 15	 15	 15	 12	 6	 13	 16	 12	 9	 3	 11	 264	 Hungary	 14	 14	 21	 24	 15	 20	 18	 13	 6	 12	 11	 12	 8	 15	 10	 7	 6	 18	 6	 14	 264	 Netherlands	 11	 19	 22	 31	 6	 11	 14	 18	 16	 13	 9	 10	 21	 5	 14	 8	 12	 2	 5	 12	 259	 China	 16	 33	 17	 21	 8	 13	 17	 20	 5	 10	 14	 7	 7	 10	 15	 12	 10	 7	 1	 4	 247	 United Kingdom	 12	 26	 20	 25	 12	 7	 16	 14	 10	 14	 11	 12	 12	 7	 13	 7	 7	 5	 1	 6	 237	 Poland	 8	 17	 16	 23	 7	 11	 16	 19	 5	 14	 8	 9	 15	 7	 15	 12	 8	 6	 2	 11	 229	 France	 9	 16	 19	 16	 10	 7	 13	 15	 5	 16	 14	 12	 8	 11	 13	 15	 6	 4	 3	 8	 220	 Spain	 11	 17	 18	 19	 10	 9	 13	 22	 10	 10	 11	 10	 13	 3	 12	 12	 6	 2	 2	 5	 215	 Sweden	 12	 18	 14	 17	 6	 8	 13	 18	 4	 17	 10	 8	 12	 5	 13	 10	 12	 5	 3	 9	 214	 Italy	 13	 18	 20	 19	 7	 11	 12	 18	 7	 8	 9	 6	 6	 8	 10	 12	 4	 4	 0	 13	 205	 Japan	 9	 22	 15	 25	 4	 4	 14	 18	 6	 8	 9	 11	 7	 6	 12	 11	 10	 5	 2	 6	 204	 Denmark	 9	 16	 15	 17	 7	 5	 11	 15	 5	 16	 14	 3	 7	 4	 15	 9	 13	 3	 3	 6	 193	 Canada	 9	 13	 19	 21	 7	 5	 11	 17	 3	 12	 8	 13	 8	 5	 12	 7	 9	 2	 2	 6	 189	 Indonesia	 15	 25	 22	 14	 6	 4	 6	 9	 4	 7	 7	 4	 9	 5	 13	 8	 7	 5	 0	 2	 172	 Russia	 8	 17	 18	 16	 11	 7	 10	 11	 5	 5	 10	 6	 5	 9	 11	 9	 3	 4	 0	 6	 171	 Australia	 9	 23	 18	 14	 7	 9	 8	 14	 4	 5	 6	 5	 8	 1	 10	 8	 1	 3	 0	 5	 158	 Austria	 9	 12	 7	 10	 16	 14	 10	 6	 6	 7	 9	 8	 8	 2	 9	 14	 3	 3	 0	 4	 157	 Brazil	 12	 12	 14	 9	 8	 8	 9	 13	 3	 8	 10	 6	 5	 4	 10	 6	 9	 1	 2	 8	 157	 Finland	 12	 19	 13	 13	 8	 10	 9	 10	 9	 8	 9	 5	 8	 2	 3	 2	 5	 3	 1	 4	 153	 Taiwan	 8	 18	 13	 15	 6	 6	 10	 15	 3	 5	 7	 7	 7	 2	 14	 3	 9	 2	 1	 2	 153	 Korea	 13	 19	 14	 11	 5	 5	 5	 11	 4	 10	 6	 5	 7	 0	 12	 6	 6	 0	 3	 4	 146	 Belgium	 8	 10	 15	 11	 4	 5	 8	 7	 6	 18	 12	 8	 11	 0	 10	 5	 1	 0	 1	 5	 145	 Philippines	 10	 11	 11	 16	 8	 4	 8	 13	 2	 13	 10	 5	 9	 1	 8	 4	 3	 0	 1	 2	 139	 Peru	 10	 14	 16	 7	 6	 6	 13	 10	 4	 9	 10	 4	 3	 0	 7	 8	 2	 0	 0	 5	 134	 India	 5	 11	 9	 8	 7	 6	 14	 19	 6	 9	 9	 4	 3	 4	 3	 2	 4	 2	 1	 6	 132	 Malaysia	 10	 10	 13	 8	 8	 7	 7	 11	 3	 7	 5	 3	 7	 3	 4	 9	 2	 4	 0	 5	 126	 Thailand	 8	 11	 13	 9	 5	 7	 6	 12	 2	 6	 5	 6	 8	 0	 8	 10	 5	 0	 0	 5	 126	 Norway	 8	 12	 13	 11	 8	 2	 8	 9	 5	 10	 6	 2	 3	 1	 7	 7	 8	 0	 0	 2	 122	 Slovenia	 9	 11	 13	 11	 6	 7	 7	 11	 4	 8	 6	 8	 5	 0	 3	 5	 3	 0	 0	 2	 119	 Chile	 7	 11	 9	 5	 4	 5	 12	 9	 4	 8	 9	 6	 7	 0	 6	 8	 1	 0	 0	 3	 114	 Ukraine	 6	 13	 10	 8	 3	 5	 5	 11	 4	 7	 10	 7	 3	 2	 6	 4	 5	 0	 0	 4	 113	 Hong Kong	 5	 15	 13	 7	 4	 3	 3	 17	 2	 9	 3	 8	 1	 0	 6	 9	 4	 0	 0	 3	 112	 Ireland	 9	 11	 15	 12	 9	 8	 2	 12	 2	 6	 6	 3	 1	 0	 6	 2	 1	 0	 0	 1	 106	 Switzerland	 8	 15	 15	 7	 4	 5	 3	 8	 3	 7	 8	 5	 5	 0	 5	 4	 0	 0	 1	 1	 104	 Colombia	 9	 12	 11	 8	 2	 3	 5	 5	 4	 9	 10	 3	 4	 1	 4	 2	 4	 0	 0	 4	 100	 Iran	 10	 21	 9	 10	 1	 1	 2	 11	 2	 3	 6	 3	 4	 0	 4	 5	 3	 0	 0	 0	 95	 Latvia	 6	 9	 9	 7	 4	 5	 6	 9	 4	 4  8	 2	 3	 2	 5	 5	 3	 1	 0	 3	 95	 Czech Republic	 6	 10	 9	 6	 3	 3	 4	 5	 2	 6	 6	 7	 8	 1	 6	 4	 2	 2	 0	 2	 92	 Romania	 9	 11	 11	 8	 6	 3	 5	 7	 7	 3	 5	 5	 1	 0	 4	 3	 1	 0	 2	 0	 91	 New Zealand	 6	 16	 6	 8	 6	 6	 3	 7	 3	 2	 6	 5	 3	 0	 5	 4	 1	 0	 0	 0	 87	 South Africa	 8	 12	 8	 9	 2	 3	 4	 12	 1	 3	 6	 5	 3	 0	 3	 2	 1	 0	 0	 3	 85	 Mexico	 4	 10	 8	 4	 4	 3	 5	 7	 1	 3	 5	 4	 3	 3	 3	 4	 2	 2	 0	 3	 78	 Portugal	 5	 11	 4	 4	 3	 3	 3	 5	 2	 4	 7	 6	 1	 0	 5	 6	 2	 0	 0	 3	 74	 Estonia	 8	 9	 4	 3	 2	 2	 7	 11	 4	 2	 6	 1	 0	 2	 4	 4	 3	 0	 0	 2	 74	 Turkey	 9	 16	 9	 7	 2	 1	 1	 7	 1	 3	 5	 1	 4	 0	 4	 3	 0	 0	 0	 0	 73	 Vietnam	 6	 6	 11	 9	 3	 2	 6	 5	 2	 5	 4	 3	 1	 0	 2	 2	 2	 0	 0	 0	 69	 Argentina	 9	 9	 7	 4	 1	 1	 2	 4	 3	 6	 6	 5	 4	 1	 3	 1	 0	 0	 0	 1	 67	 Macau	 9	 11	 8	 5	 2	 2	 1	 7	 0	 2	 1	 3	 0	 0	 6	 4	 0	 0	 0	 1	 62	 Iceland	 7	 9	 7	 7	 1	 1	 1	 4	 3	 4	 3	 2	 2	 0	 3	 5	 1	 0	 0	 0	 60	 Lithuania	 6	 6	 3	 3	 3	 3	 4	 7	 2	 2	 4	 2	 1	 0	 2	 4	 3	 0	 0	 1	 56	 Kazakhstan	 4	 9	 8	 6	 5	 4	 0	 3	 1	 4	 2	 3	 0	 0	 3	 3	 0	 0	 0	 0	 55	 Belarus	 3	 7	 4	 4	 4	 2	 2	 3	 3	 2	 5	 1	 2	 0	 3	 4	 3	 0	 0	 2	 54	 Greece	 4	 11	 8	 6	 1	 0	 0	 4	 1	 7	 6	 0	 1	 0	 2	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 51	 Singapore	 3	 8	 6	 4	 2	 2	 2	 6	 1	 3	 4	 1	 1	 0	 3	 2	 1	 0	 0	 1	 50	 Serbia	 3	 8	 5	 6	 0	 2	 1	 3	 1	 1	 4	 3	 3	 0	 4	 3	 0	 0	 0	 1	 48	 Slovakia	 6	 10	 6	 7	 1	 1	 1	 5	 1	 2	 2	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 2	 2	 47	 Aruba	 4	 9	 7	 4	 1	 0	 0	 8	 1	 2	 2	 1	 2	 0	 2	 0	 2	 0	 0	 0	 45	 Israel	 3	 11	 5	 1	 0	 1	 3	 3	 1	 1	 3	 1	 2	 3	 2	 1	 0	 0	 0	 1	 42	 Croatia	 2	 5	 6	 3	 3	 2	 1	 3	 2	 1	 3	 0	 3	 0	 3	 2	 0	 0	 0	 0	 39	 Luxembourg	 6	 5	 5	 3	 2	 0	 0	 3	 0	 2	 4	 1	 0	 0	 3	 3	 0	 0	 0	 0	 37	 Belize	 7	 7	 3	 0	 0	 0	 5	 6	 0	 0	 4	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 2	 35	 Venezuela	 4	 4	 3	 3	 1	 1	 1	 3	 1	 3	 2	 0	 2	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 2	 30	 Mongolia	 4	 5	 10	 2	 0	 0	 0	 3	 0	 0	 4	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 29	 Armenia	 4	 7	 5	 1	 0	 0	 0	 5	 3	 0	 2	 0	 0	 0	 1	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 29	 Bulgaria	 3	 4	 5	 2	 0	 0	 0	 3	 0	 0	 3	 1	 1	 0	 2	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 25	 Nigeria	 2	 5	 8	 3	 0	 0	 0	 5	 0	 0	 2	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 25	 Macedonia	 4	 4	 2	 0	 0	 0	 3	 2	 1	 0	 1	 1	 0	 0	 2	 2	 0	 0	 0	 1	 23	 Moldova	 4	 6	 4	 3	 0	 3	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 20	 Jordan	 4	 3	 3	 2	 0	 0	 1	 2	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 17	 Egypt	 2	 4	 2	 2	 0	 0	 0	 3	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 14	 Pakistan	 1	 5	 1	 1	 1	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 11	 Puerto Rico	 0	 6	 2	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 9	 Bosnia and Herzegovina	 0	 4	 3	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 9	 Georgia	 2	 3	 2	 1	 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 9	 Afghanistan	 2	 3	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 8	 Lebanon	 1	 3	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 6	 Sri Lanka	 1	 5	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 6	 Cyprus	 2	 3	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 6	 Cote d_Ivoire	 0	 2	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 2	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 5	 Morocco	 1	 4	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 5	 El Salvador	 0	 3	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 4	 Dominican Republic	 0	 3	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 3	 Tunisia	 0	 3	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 3	 United Arab Emirates	 0	 3	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 3	 Kosovo	 0	 2	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 3	 Mauritius	 0	 2	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 2	 Costa Rica	 1	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 2	 Albania	 1	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 2	 Uruguay	 1	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 2	 Cuba	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 Azerbaijan	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 Bolivia	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 Saudi Arabia	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 Algeria	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 Bangladesh	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 Trinidad and Tobago	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	






Spoiler: Total NRs Single (Chart)














Spoiler: Total Average NRs (Table)




* Country	** 222	** 333	** 444	** 555	** 666	** 777	** 333oh	** clock	** magic	** sq1	** pyram	** mmagic	** minx	** 333ft	** SUM Average	* USA	 21	 30	 28	 27	 10	 11	 25	 12	 13	 14	 15	 11	 18	 6	 241	 Netherlands	 15	 42	 30	 24	 10	 12	 27	 12	 9	 11	 11	 5	 11	 8	 227	 Spain	 28	 32	 24	 16	 8	 8	 24	 15	 10	 12	 21	 8	 14	 4	 224	 Germany	 12	 31	 28	 25	 12	 12	 20	 13	 7	 15	 15	 8	 12	 5	 215	 Hungary	 16	 24	 25	 23	 16	 19	 22	 5	 6	 13	 15	 8	 13	 6	 211	 France	 20	 21	 19	 17	 11	 9	 18	 15	 11	 14	 18	 12	 16	 8	 209	 China	 20	 23	 22	 17	 10	 14	 24	 6	 13	 9	 9	 8	 11	 9	 195	 United Kingdom	 15	 24	 23	 22	 9	 11	 20	 11	 9	 10	 15	 6	 14	 6	 195	 Poland	 15	 23	 17	 17	 9	 11	 24	 12	 11	 14	 12	 11	 10	 8	 194	 Sweden	 11	 25	 21	 20	 4	 8	 21	 5	 10	 6	 13	 12	 15	 10	 181	 Japan	 13	 21	 19	 25	 4	 3	 19	 5	 10	 13	 12	 9	 14	 9	 176	 Canada	 23	 19	 21	 21	 4	 5	 19	 7	 7	 12	 10	 6	 12	 5	 171	 Italy	 15	 22	 20	 20	 9	 12	 20	 6	 7	 4	 11	 9	 11	 4	 170	 Indonesia	 12	 29	 17	 15	 6	 4	 12	 7	 13	 6	 13	 10	 7	 9	 160	 Denmark	 11	 21	 14	 11	 6	 4	 15	 7	 6	 6	 13	 8	 20	 12	 154	 Philippines	 16	 22	 14	 15	 9	 4	 19	 6	 8	 9	 10	 7	 11	 3	 153	 Taiwan	 10	 27	 14	 14	 4	 6	 18	 9	 9	 5	 6	 3	 5	 6	 136	 Brazil	 13	 14	 15	 11	 7	 7	 16	 3	 4	 6	 7	 9	 11	 12	 135	 Australia	 12	 15	 15	 16	 8	 9	 16	 6	 8	 6	 7	 5	 8	 1	 132	 Russia	 13	 18	 16	 12	 10	 9	 12	 4	 8	 7	 6	 8	 5	 2	 130	 Thailand	 13	 17	 17	 14	 7	 7	 18	 6	 6	 3	 7	 6	 7	 2	 130	 Malaysia	 12	 17	 17	 10	 7	 8	 16	 7	 10	 3	 4	 7	 6	 2	 126	 Austria	 11	 9	 8	 15	 14	 13	 8	 9	 5	 6	 9	 10	 6	 0	 123	 Belgium	 11	 14	 16	 13	 4	 4	 9	 3	 6	 9	 14	 6	 13	 0	 122	 Peru	 14	 18	 15	 8	 5	 4	 9	 7	 4	 7	 9	 7	 9	 1	 117	 Finland	 9	 10	 11	 13	 9	 9	 13	 5	 2	 6	 10	 3	 8	 5	 113	 India	 11	 16	 11	 11	 6	 6	 16	 2	 3	 7	 12	 2	 6	 3	 112	 Korea	 9	 12	 12	 9	 4	 5	 13	 7	 11	 4	 7	 6	 7	 4	 110	 Slovenia	 9	 13	 13	 15	 6	 6	 10	 4	 6	 7	 7	 3	 8	 2	 109	 Hong Kong	 10	 20	 14	 7	 2	 3	 14	 2	 6	 6	 3	 9	 9	 3	 108	 Norway	 13	 17	 8	 9	 6	 2	 10	 3	 7	 5	 5	 4	 11	 7	 107	 Switzerland	 12	 14	 15	 10	 6	 3	 12	 3	 4	 6	 7	 3	 7	 0	 102	 Ukraine	 12	 19	 12	 7	 3	 4	 8	 2	 3	 6	 10	 2	 5	 5	 98	 Ireland	 11	 11	 13	 11	 5	 7	 12	 0	 4	 3	 13	 2	 3	 0	 95	 Colombia	 8	 18	 14	 6	 2	 3	 6	 3	 5	 5	 10	 3	 6	 3	 92	 Chile	 8	 10	 11	 4	 4	 3	 10	 6	 5	 7	 7	 5	 7	 1	 88	 Iran	 10	 16	 9	 9	 1	 1	 12	 4	 4	 1	 6	 4	 4	 3	 84	 Romania	 12	 14	 9	 9	 3	 3	 6	 1	 5	 4	 7	 4	 1	 0	 78	 Latvia	 9	 10	 10	 8	 3	 4	 4	 3	 4	 2	 8	 5	 4	 2	 76	 Estonia	 11	 10	 7	 6	 2	 3	 15	 0	 5	 1	 8	 3	 2	 3	 76	 South Africa	 11	 14	 9	 10	 2	 4	 5	 3	 2	 5	 5	 2	 3	 0	 75	 New Zealand	 6	 9	 6	 8	 7	 6	 7	 2	 3	 5	 8	 4	 2	 1	 74	 Mexico	 8	 11	 12	 3	 4	 3	 8	 2	 4	 4	 4	 3	 4	 2	 72	 Argentina	 10	 14	 6	 5	 1	 1	 2	 3	 4	 5	 12	 1	 7  0	 71	 Czech Republic	 7	 7	 8	 5	 2	 1	 5	 10	 4	 7	 5	 4	 1	 1	 67	 Kazakhstan	 8	 10	 9	 8	 3	 4	 7	 0	 3	 3	 5	 2	 3	 0	 65	 Greece	 14	 13	 10	 5	 0	 0	 7	 0	 2	 0	 9	 0	 5	 0	 65	 Macau	 8	 11	 8	 9	 3	 1	 7	 0	 3	 3	 1	 3	 2	 0	 59	 Vietnam	 8	 11	 7	 6	 2	 2	 3	 2	 1	 2	 6	 2	 3	 3	 58	 Turkey	 10	 12	 5	 4	 1	 0	 7	 3	 4	 1	 4	 2	 1	 0	 54	 Iceland	 9	 10	 4	 3	 1	 1	 6	 2	 2	 3	 5	 4	 3	 0	 53	 Portugal	 6	 7	 7	 4	 0	 0	 5	 1	 5	 5	 3	 6	 1	 1	 51	 Lithuania	 5	 5	 6	 3	 2	 2	 9	 1	 2	 1	 4	 3	 2	 2	 47	 Singapore	 3	 11	 5	 3	 2	 2	 4	 1	 3	 2	 3	 2	 3	 1	 45	 Belarus	 2	 8	 3	 2	 2	 3	 6	 1	 1	 1	 4	 3	 2	 2	 40	 Belize	 8	 12	 6	 0	 0	 0	 7	 2	 0	 0	 5	 0	 0	 0	 40	 Croatia	 5	 5	 6	 2	 1	 1	 4	 2	 3	 0	 3	 2	 1	 0	 35	 Aruba	 6	 7	 4	 3	 0	 0	 5	 2	 2	 0	 2	 0	 2	 0	 33	 Serbia	 4	 7	 4	 4	 0	 0	 1	 2	 3	 2	 3	 2	 0	 0	 32	 Mongolia	 8	 5	 7	 1	 0	 0	 2	 0	 0	 0	 6	 0	 0	 0	 29	 Armenia	 7	 7	 5	 1	 0	 0	 5	 0	 1	 0	 2	 1	 0	 0	 29	 Luxembourg	 7	 8	 2	 1	 1	 0	 1	 0	 3	 0	 2	 2	 1	 0	 28	 Slovakia	 5	 10	 3	 2	 0	 0	 3	 1	 0	 0	 1	 0	 2	 0	 27	 Israel	 4	 9	 2	 1	 0	 0	 2	 2	 2	 0	 3	 1	 1	 0	 27	 Nigeria	 5	 8	 4	 2	 0	 0	 3	 0	 0	 0	 2	 0	 0	 0	 24	 Bulgaria	 3	 3	 4	 2	 0	 0	 2	 1	 2	 1	 4	 1	 0	 0	 23	 Venezuela	 2	 3	 2	 2	 1	 1	 2	 1	 0	 0	 2	 0	 2	 0	 18	 Macedonia	 4	 4	 2	 0	 0	 0	 2	 0	 2	 0	 1	 2	 0	 0	 17	 Jordan	 4	 4	 2	 2	 0	 0	 1	 0	 1	 0	 2	 0	 0	 0	 16	 Moldova	 5	 6	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 11	 Afghanistan	 3	 3	 1	 0	 0	 0	 2	 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 10	 Pakistan	 1	 4	 1	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 8	 Bosnia and Herzegovina	 0	 5	 1	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 8	 Egypt	 1	 2	 1	 0	 0	 0	 3	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 7	 Georgia	 1	 3	 1	 1	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 7	 Sri Lanka	 1	 4	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 5	 Morocco	 1	 4	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 5	 Lebanon	 2	 2	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 4	 El Salvador	 0	 3	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 4	 Puerto Rico	 0	 2	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 3	 Cyprus	 1	 2	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 3	 Cote d_Ivoire	 0	 2	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 3	 Dominican Republic	 0	 3	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 3	 Tunisia	 0	 3	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 3	 United Arab Emirates	 0	 2	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 2	 Kosovo	 0	 2	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 2	 Mauritius	 0	 2	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 2	 Costa Rica	 1	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 2	 Albania	 1	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 2	 Uruguay	 1	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 2	 Cuba	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 Azerbaijan	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 Bolivia	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 Saudi Arabia	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 Algeria	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 Bangladesh	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 Trinidad and Tobago	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	






Spoiler: Total NRs Average (Chart)













Spoiler: Total NRs (Table)




* Country	** NR Singles	** NR Avgs	** TOTAL	* USA	 264	 241	 505	 Netherlands	 259	 227	 486	 Germany	 265	 215	 480	 Hungary	 264	 211	 475	 China	 247	 195	 442	 Spain	 215	 224	 439	 United Kingdom	 237	 195	 432	 France	 220	 209	 429	 Poland	 229	 194	 423	 Sweden	 214	 181	 395	 Japan	 204	 176	 380	 Italy	 205	 170	 375	 Canada	 189	 171	 360	 Denmark	 193	 154	 347	 Indonesia	 172	 160	 332	 Russia	 171	 130	 301	 Brazil	 157	 135	 292	 Philippines	 139	 153	 292	 Australia	 158	 132	 290	 Taiwan	 153	 136	 289	 Austria	 157	 123	 280	 Belgium	 145	 122	 267	 Finland	 153	 113	 266	 Korea	 146	 110	 256	 Thailand	 126	 130	 256	 Malaysia	 126	 126	 252	 Peru	 134	 117	 251	 India	 132	 112	 244	 Norway	 122	 107	 229	 Slovenia	 119	 109	 228	 Hong Kong	 112	 108	 220	 Ukraine	 113	 98	 211	 Switzerland	 104	 102	 206	 Chile	 114	 88	 202	 Ireland	 106	 95	 201	 Colombia	 100	 92	 192	 Iran	 95	 84	 179	 Latvia	 95	 76	 171	 Romania	 91	 78	 169	 New Zealand	 87	 74	 161	 South Africa	 85	 75	 160	 Czech Republic	 92	 67	 159	 Mexico	 78	 72	 150	 Estonia	 74	 76	 150	 Argentina	 67	 71	 138	 Turkey	 73	 54	 127	 Vietnam	 69	 58	 127	 Portugal	 74	 51	 125	 Macau	 62	 59	 121	 Kazakhstan	 55	 65	 120	 Greece	 51	 65	 116	 Iceland	 60	 53	 113	 Lithuania	 56	 47	 103	 Singapore	 50	 45	 95	 Belarus	 54	 40	 94	 Serbia	 48	 32	 80	 Aruba	 45	 33	 78	 Belize	 35	 40	 75	 Slovakia	 47	 27	 74	 Croatia	 39	 35	 74	 Israel	 42	 27	 69	 Luxembourg	 37	 28	 65	 Mongolia	 29	 29	 58	 Armenia	 29	 29	 58	 Nigeria	 25	 24	 49	 Venezuela	 30	 18	 48	 Bulgaria	 25	 23	 48	 Macedonia	 23	 17	 40	 Jordan	 17	 16	 33	 Moldova	 20	 11	 31	 Egypt	 14	 7	 21	 Pakistan	 11	 8	 19	 Afghanistan	 8	 10	 18	 Bosnia and Herzegovina	 9	 8	 17	 Georgia	 9	 7	 16	 Puerto Rico	 9	 3	 12	 Sri Lanka	 6	 5	 11	 Lebanon	 6	 4	 10	 Morocco	 5	 5	 10	 Cyprus	 6	 3	 9	 Cote d_Ivoire	 5	 3	 8	 El Salvador	 4	 4	 8	 Dominican Republic	 3	 3	 6	 Tunisia	 3	 3	 6	 United Arab Emirates	 3	 2	 5	 Kosovo	 3	 2	 5	 Mauritius	 2	 2	 4	 Costa Rica	 2	 2	 4	 Albania	 2	 2	 4	 Uruguay	 2	 2	 4	 Cuba	 1	 1	 2	 Azerbaijan	 1	 1	 2	 Bolivia	 1	 1	 2	 Saudi Arabia	 1	 1	 2	 Algeria	 1	 1	 2	 Bangladesh	 1	 1	 2	 Trinidad and Tobago	 1	 1	 2	






Spoiler: Total NRs (Chart)


----------



## cubizh (Nov 26, 2013)

JackJ said:


> The biggest jump someone has had (percentage wise) for 3x3 single?





Spoiler: Best 3x3 single PB improvements



NEW: You can click on the IDs to go to the competitor's profile.
* personId	** Name	** New PB	** Old PB	** % Difference	* 2007XIUJ01  Xiujun Wang (王秀军)	 00:26.53	 02:29.21	 17.78%	 2011HUTO01  Gana Kanzi Hutomo	 00:22.69	 01:51.26	 20.39%	 2009SMIT03  Andy Smith	 00:11.18	 00:54.41	 20.55%	 2012MEHT01  Neel Mehta	 00:26.08	 01:58.78	 21.96%	 2009YING03  Tan Wei Ying	 00:10.96	 00:46.52	 23.56%	 2013XINL01  Lee Cheng Xin	 00:21.71	 01:29.68	 24.21%	 2012MARU01  Luka Ružić	 00:15.22	 01:00.41	 25.19%	 2010YOSH03  Hayato Yoshizawa (吉澤隼人)	 00:17.81	 01:09.96	 25.46%	 2013CHUD01  Michał Chudzik	 00:16.75	 01:05.75	 25.48%	 2008TANG03  Tang Lee (李唐)	 00:15.90	 01:02.13	 25.59%	 2007HELL01  Otto von Hellens	 00:25.91	 01:40.00	 25.91%	 2006LEEJ02  Jeff Lee	 00:40.35	 02:29.33	 27.02%	 2011CHOW01  Rajat Chowdhury	 00:24.66	 01:30.72	 27.18%	 2011EDUA01  Eduard Esteban García Domínguez	 00:25.44	 01:33.50	 27.21%	 2010CHEN47  Wei-Chiao Chen (陳韋樵)	 00:24.09	 01:28.05	 27.36%	 2005SZAB01  Eszter Szabó	 00:52.09	 03:09.93	 27.43%	 2007RYBA01  Brenton Ryba	 01:02.43	 03:45.49	 27.69%	 2006VOSW01  Wouter Vos	 01:20.38	 04:50.31	 27.69%	 2006HAKS01  Wesley Haksteeg	 00:27.44	 01:38.82	 27.77%	 2012RAMS01  Sundar Ram	 00:21.25	 01:15.93	 27.99%	 2008LLEW01  Sean Llewelyn	 00:34.09	 02:00.15	 28.37%	 2011MCPH01  Aaron McPhee	 00:10.00	 00:35.08	 28.51%	 2011SERV02  Axelle Servignat	 00:43.84	 02:30.96	 29.04%	 2011KIRU01  Kesava Kirupa	 00:20.87	 01:11.36	 29.25%	 2009SOME01  Kengo Somei (染井健吾)	 00:53.00	 02:58.96	 29.62%	 2013SHIN02  Shoya Shinkawa (新川翔也)	 00:29.28	 01:36.86	 30.23%	 2007CHEN06  Shi-Ting Cheng (程士廷)	 00:22.30	 01:12.81	 30.63%	 2011LEBA02  Nicolas Lebas	 00:30.05	 01:37.38	 30.86%	 2013YANG08  Fan Yang 2 (杨帆)	 00:19.84	 01:03.96	 31.02%	 2005FORT01  Daniel Fortuna	 00:41.86	 02:12.31	 31.64%	 2011MART13  Miguel Ángel Chacón Martínez	 00:24.84	 01:18.27	 31.74%	 2007HOLD03  Sabine Holderer	 02:06.53	 06:36.29	 31.93%	 2010VENK01  Raghuram Venkatesan	 00:47.52	 02:28.72	 31.95%	 2009SASI01  Aditya Sasikumar	 00:26.95	 01:24.18	 32.01%	 2009FANR01  Rui Fan (范睿)	 00:26.27	 01:21.88	 32.08%	 2013AMRA01  Paval Čamra	 00:42.65	 02:12.25	 32.25%	 2010ADIN02  Afrizal Adinur	 00:16.09	 00:49.58	 32.45%	 2010LIJI03  Jiayilin Li (李嘉谊霖)	 00:28.02	 01:26.00	 32.58%	 2008HOLM01  Clay Holmes	 00:36.58	 01:51.85	 32.70%	 2012LAUP02  Pierre Lauprêtre	 00:19.18	 00:58.56	 32.75%	 2011SHAN01  Sriram Shanmugam	 00:39.39	 01:59.06	 33.08%	 2009FORO01  Mohammad Forootani (محمد فروتنی)	 00:20.88	 01:02.86	 33.22%	 2009DWOR03  Aaron Dworetzky	 00:55.96	 02:48.43	 33.22%	 2012LIXI01  Xiaohan Li (李霄翰)	 00:30.96	 01:32.66	 33.41%	 2007SLOO01  Ruud Sloot	 00:24.52	 01:13.15	 33.52%	 2011CHEN40  Loo Hong Chen	 00:28.97	 01:25.96	 33.70%	 2012VILL01  Mark Villamiel	 00:13.59	 00:40.31	 33.71%	 2007HAOW01  Hao Wang (王昊)	 00:44.72	 02:11.86	 33.91%	 2011COLL02  Shonathon Collins	 00:14.44	 00:42.36	 34.09%	 2009LOOM01  Marcus Loo	 00:25.09	 01:13.46	 34.15%	 2010XIAN03  Tu Jing Xiang (凃景翔)	 00:42.13	 02:03.09	 34.23%	 2008WANG20  Timothy Wang 2	 00:16.11	 00:46.83	 34.40%	 2005OOTS01  Junko Ootsu (大津順子)	 00:29.79	 01:26.37	 34.49%	 2011HSIA02  Max Hsiao	 00:34.56	 01:40.00	 34.56%	 2011PRAS06  Shakthi Prassadh	 00:20.97	 01:00.19	 34.84%	 2008KULI01  Jake Kuli	 00:21.20	 01:00.77	 34.89%	 2008FLEC01  Andrew Fleckenstein	 00:23.81	 01:08.25	 34.89%	 2007HASE02  Mutsumi Hasegawa (長谷川睦)	 00:32.30	 01:32.25	 35.01%	 2011CARU01  Martín Carusso	 00:28.77	 01:21.33	 35.37%	 2012APPO01  Xander Apponi	 01:02.41	 02:55.83	 35.49%	 2009MONI02  Isabelle Monier	 00:35.16	 01:38.44	 35.72%	 2005LUCZ01  Grzegorz Łuczyna	 00:17.53	 00:48.67	 36.02%	 2009ZHAN29  Yiwen Zhang (张译文)	 00:39.13	 01:47.68	 36.34%	 2013CHOI04  Justin Choi	 00:28.94	 01:19.35	 36.47%	 2012HRIS01  Sriram Hrishikesh	 00:34.13	 01:33.18	 36.63%	 2011SBAH01  Rami Sbahi	 00:23.93	 01:05.33	 36.63%	 2012RAMA09  Sidharth Ramachandran	 00:28.84	 01:18.68	 36.65%	 2012MANA03  Ana Lorena Manangan	 00:40.00	 01:49.09	 36.67%	 2012HUAN02  Nan Hua (华南)	 00:33.88	 01:31.86	 36.88%	 2009WATS01  Jacob Watson	 00:22.56	 01:01.11	 36.92%	 2009MURR01  David Murray	 00:22.58	 01:01.09	 36.96%	 2005DOUG01  Cathy Douglas	 02:34.57	 06:58.11	 36.97%	 2012SAFR01  Dmitriy Safronov	 00:26.38	 01:11.30	 37.00%	 2013MALI02  Olaf Malik	 00:53.34	 02:23.94	 37.06%	 2012WANG42  Edward Wang	 00:50.66	 02:16.30	 37.17%	 2007BURN02  Michał Burnicki	 00:24.40	 01:05.44	 37.29%	 2005TSUJ01  Yoshimi Tsuji	 00:58.66	 02:37.11	 37.34%	 2008JISE02  Chae Ji-Seok (채지석)	 00:23.06	 01:01.56	 37.46%	 2005MORI01  Koyo Moriki (森木耕陽)	 00:29.01	 01:17.38	 37.49%	 2006DZOA02  Chris Dzoan	 00:39.60	 01:45.47	 37.55%	 2006LONG01  Wu Longquan (呉 龍権)	 00:23.87	 01:03.46	 37.61%	 2013PREK01  Alexandra Prekeges	 00:53.19	 02:20.78	 37.78%	 2009AMBA01  Mythri Ambatipudi	 01:35.83	 04:13.05	 37.87%	 2009MART01  Carlos Martínez Garrido	 00:20.86	 00:55.08	 37.87%	 2008AHNS01  Surin Ahn	 00:22.38	 00:58.68	 38.14%	 2009AZIZ01  Muhammad Hanif bin Azizan	 00:23.77	 01:02.30	 38.15%	 2012PRAS02  Wakhid Wahyu Prasojo	 00:14.11	 00:36.94	 38.20%	 2004MEUN01  Guillaume Meunier	 00:26.93	 01:10.46	 38.22%	 2008SHAM03  Chang Sham	 01:15.91	 03:18.36	 38.27%	 2013SILV07  Mikael Silvola	 00:21.17	 00:55.25	 38.32%	 2010ROSE02  Kevin Rose	 00:23.33	 01:00.58	 38.51%	 2005XIEE01  Eileen Xie	 01:03.75	 02:45.24	 38.58%	 2011KASM01  Stephen Kasmir	 00:23.65	 01:01.15	 38.68%	 2008DANY01  Béla Danyi	 00:51.91	 02:14.18	 38.69%	 2009OKED01  Eiji Okeda (桶田英次)	 01:48.61	 04:39.86	 38.81%	 2011HUGH02  Noah Hughes	 00:19.59	 00:50.40	 38.87%	 2008STOV01  Roar Bakken Stovner	 00:30.02	 01:16.81	 39.08%	 2009CENJ01  Junjie Cen (岑俊杰)	 00:15.43	 00:39.47	 39.09%	 2013HULT01  Paul Hultgren	 00:30.39	 01:17.65	 39.14%	 2005SHIM03  Ryohei Shimamoto (島本遼平)	 00:22.52	 00:57.31	 39.30%


----------



## Sebastien (Nov 26, 2013)

mycube said:


> Is there already a ranking for best average of 5 and mean for fmc? Not just in one competition (i know there is a mean ranking for single competitions) but for more competitions
> E.g. my Last 5 results are 32, DNF, 29, 26, 28. a 29.67 average of 5 and a 27.67 mean



Sorry to disappoint you, but your last *6* attempts have been 32, DNF, 29, DNF, 26, 28. So just a DNF average/mean so far.

But you motivated me to properly calculate those averages as I already wanted to do this for quite a long time anyway. I used SQL:



Spoiler





```
SELECT personId, personName, value1, value2, value3, competitionId, day, month, year 
FROM `Results` INNER JOIN Competitions ON Results.competitionId=Competitions.id
WHERE eventId = "333fm"
ORDER BY personId, year, month, day, roundId
```




and proceeded with Excel and VBA.

These are the results:

Valid FMC Means of 3:


Spoiler




PositionIDNameBest Mean of 3Individual Results1.2008AURO01Sébastien Auroux25,3328, 25, 231.2009OKAY01Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭)25,3320, 29, 273.2009SHEP01Daniel Sheppard2728, 26, 274.2005AKKE01Erik Akkersdijk27,6733, 24, 265.2007TIIN01Teemu Tiinanen2828, 29, 276.2005REYN01Tim Reynolds28,3329, 30, 266.2008KARL02Moritz Karl28,3333, 21, 318.2009YAUR01Robert Yau28,6726, 30, 308.2012PETE03Marcel Peters28,6730, 29, 2710.2007VALK01Mats Valk2929, 30, 2810.2008NIIN01Hideki Niina (新名秀樹)2933, 28, 2610.2010BENT01Jan Bentlage2928, 31, 2813.2003GOLJ01Mirek Goljan29,3329, 28, 3113.2005BATI01Milán Baticz29,3330, 29, 2913.2007NAKA03Yu Nakajima (中島悠)29,3324, 36, 2813.2007XUST01Steven Xu29,3331, 32, 2513.2008OLLE01Alexander Olleta del Molino29,3334, 28, 2618.2008CHEN27Shuang Chen (陈霜)29,6731, 30, 2818.2010ADHI01Stephen Adhisaputra29,6727, 34, 2820.1982RAZO01Guus Razoux Schultz3027, 33, 3020.2004GALL02Clément Gallet3026, 31, 3320.2005LUCZ01Grzegorz Łuczyna3028, 32, 3020.2007LAIR01Johannes Laire3030, 29, 3120.2008HANK01Kanneti Sae Han (คันธ์เนตี แซ่ห่าน)3029, 29, 3225.2006CORR01Devin Corr-Robinett30,3332, 33, 2625.2008BARA01Bence Barát30,3335, 25, 3125.2008DONG06Baiqiang Dong (董百强)30,3332, 25, 3425.2008WEST02Simon Westlund30,3334, 28, 2925.2009PETI01Loïc Petit30,3328, 32, 3125.2010TANA02Yuki Tanaka (田中悠樹)30,3325, 33, 3325.2011STAC01Marcin Stachura30,3332, 31, 2832.2003ZBOR02Zbigniew Zborowski30,6728, 33, 3132.2008LAUR01Mario Laurent30,6733, 30, 2934.2007MOSE02Jack Moseley3128, 35, 3034.2007POLI01Lorenzo Vigani Poli3131, 29, 3334.2010KARY02Dmitry Karyakin3130, 36, 2737.2006BUUS01Henrik Buus Aagaard31,3335, 27, 3237.2006GALE01Arnaud van Galen31,3331, 29, 3437.2007PERD01Antoine Perdereau31,3333, 31, 3037.2009LOOS01Dennis Loose31,3331, 34, 2937.2012POHL01Andreas Pohl31,3331, 29, 3442.2005ZOLN01Tomasz Żołnowski31,6730, 36, 2942.2007PERG01Olivér Perge31,6738, 26, 3142.2012KUCH01Piotr Kuchta31,6733, 31, 3145.2003MAKI01Shotaro Makisumi (牧角章太郎)3225, 38, 3345.2008MORE02Hippolyte Moreau3229, 34, 3345.2008POTR01Guillain Potron3234, 34, 2845.2008SMIT04Maarten Smit3232, 34, 3045.2009RYAB01Sergey Ryabko3226, 34, 3650.2003HARD01Chris Hardwick32,3331, 30, 3650.2005HSUA01Anthony Hsu32,3332, 29, 3650.2007COHE01Dan Cohen32,3331, 32, 3450.2008HASH02Wataru Hashimura (端村航)32,3330, 40, 2750.2012MCNE01Jayden McNeill32,3333, 33, 3155.2003POCH01Stefan Pochmann32,6738, 27, 3355.2004KRIG01Gunnar Krig32,6736, 30, 3255.2007ADSU01Justin Adsuara32,6733, 34, 3155.2008YOUN02Michael Young32,6727, 35, 3655.2009ZEMD01Feliks Zemdegs32,6732, 32, 3460.2007JAKU01Marcin Jakubowski3331, 31, 3760.2010DAVI06Julian David3334, 32, 3360.2011KOGL01Jakob Kogler3337, 27, 3560.2011LUDW01Timo Ludwig3331, 31, 3760.2012CAYO01Gilles Cayol3337, 29, 3365.2006GARR01Lucas Garron33,3332, 33, 3565.2007SUNT01Timothy Sun33,3334, 34, 3265.2008PADL01Piotr Michał Padlewski33,3341, 29, 3065.2009FLUG01Andres Flügel33,3335, 29, 3665.2011FRES01Linus Fresz33,3341, 31, 2870.2008LEEP01Lee Poon Kit (李本杰)33,6735, 34, 3270.2009DIEC01Cornelius Dieckmann33,6734, 36, 3170.2009GUSE01Manuel Guse33,6733, 38, 3070.2009PLES01Michał Pleskowicz33,6735, 38, 2870.2010OLIV01Auguste Olivry33,6735, 37, 2970.2012ARTH01Noah Arthurs33,6736, 34, 3176.2005KOZK01Piotr Kózka3435, 33, 3476.2006GOTT01Michael Gottlieb3438, 33, 3176.2007HESS01Rowe Hessler3433, 36, 3376.2007HUGH01Mike Hughey3435, 35, 3276.2007JOHN02Erik Johnson3432, 37, 3376.2007POLS01Olivier Polspoel3443, 33, 2676.2007SANC01Javier Cabezuelo Sánchez3432, 36, 3476.2008COUR01François Courtès3437, 32, 3376.2008JAFF01Justin Jaffray3430, 33, 3976.2009ROST02Mikhail Rostovikov3434, 41, 2776.2010KUNC01Krzysztof Kuncki3436, 32, 3487.2007LUND01Daniel Lundwall34,3333, 35, 3587.2008DIEW01Jens Diewald34,3336, 33, 3487.2008MAND01Nikhil Mande34,3338, 34, 3187.2008PIAU01Antoine Piau34,3333, 37, 3387.2008UENO01Shuto Ueno (上野柊斗)34,3330, 38, 3587.2009INGE01Anti Ingel34,3340, 33, 3087.2009LEFE01Quentin Lefebvre34,3336, 35, 3287.2009LIAN03Chester Lian34,3336, 37, 3087.2009NOVI02Maxim Novikov34,3336, 35, 3287.2009ZHAN53Weixing Zhang (张炜星)34,3338, 33, 3287.2011STUA01Rob Stuart34,3337, 35, 3198.2003BURT01Bob Burton34,6741, 31, 3298.2007YUNQ01Yunqi Ouyang (欧阳韵奇)34,6729, 40, 3598.2008VARG01Dániel Varga34,6730, 41, 33101.2008KURE01Mateusz Kurek3538, 33, 34101.2009CHAN15Juan Juli Andika Chandra3529, 39, 37101.2009SATR01Ardianto Satriawan3537, 34, 34101.2009XUAN03Yan Xuan (宣炎)3533, 36, 36101.2010ZHAO11Jibo Zhao (赵吉波)3531, 33, 41101.2011FYDR01Mateusz Fydrych3532, 35, 38107.2003VAND01Lars Vandenbergh35,3338, 39, 29107.2006OOKU01Takayuki Ookusa (大艸尊之)35,3337, 38, 31107.2006SHEU01Vincent Sheu35,3331, 42, 33107.2010GARC02Carlos Méndez García-Barroso35,3338, 33, 35111.2003BRUC01Ron van Bruchem35,6733, 37, 37111.2007LEMO01Laetitia Lemoine35,6737, 39, 31111.2007WATI01Thomas Watiotienne35,6740, 33, 34111.2008ZHAN13Hong Zhang (张宏)35,6733, 36, 38111.2009POZS01Péter Pozsgai35,6740, 32, 35111.2011SETY02Ragil Setyadi35,6734, 40, 33117.2007KRIJ01Jacco Krijnen3636, 42, 30117.2008LINT01Tse-Kan Lin (林哲侃)3637, 38, 33117.2008MUGG01Kristian Muggerud3636, 38, 34117.2009CHEN04Yi-Sa Chen (陳以撒)3637, 31, 40121.1982PETR01Lars Petrus36,3332, 39, 38121.2005KOCZ01István Kocza36,3338, 49, 22121.2006CUDZ01Karol Cudzich36,3341, 33, 35121.2007LOPE01Manuel López Sheriff36,3331, 38, 40121.2008CABA03Jakub Cabaj36,3334, 38, 37121.2009DIMP01Mariano D'Imperio36,3335, 33, 41121.2010AGUI04Pablo Aguilar Dominguez36,3336, 37, 36121.2012ZAKE01Darko Zakelšek36,3340, 36, 33129.2008NIEL01Lars Vennike Nielsson36,6739, 37, 34129.2008WITG01Guus de Wit36,6746, 30, 34129.2009FANH01Haowei Fan (樊浩玮)36,6739, 38, 33129.2010AZAR01Nathan Azaria36,6739, 39, 32129.2012LEHT01Janne Lehtimäki36,6737, 35, 38134.2005CIAL02Łukasz Ciałoń3742, 30, 39134.2006DZOA03Dan Dzoan3740, 39, 32134.2007ENDR01Marcell Endrey3743, 37, 31134.2008BAOY01Ting Sheng Bao Yang3740, 35, 36134.2009ROST01Anton Rostovikov3741, 42, 28134.2010CANT02Antoine Cantin3740, 40, 31134.2010DESJ01Jules Desjardin3740, 42, 29134.2010FRUY01Nicolas Fruy3742, 41, 28134.2011WALL02Chris Wall3733, 42, 36134.2012PERK01Oleh Perkovskyi (Олег Перковський)3739, 34, 38144.2005FLEI01Jeremy Fleischman37,3335, 37, 40144.2005VANH01Anssi Vanhala37,3336, 41, 35144.2007CHRI03Tobias Christlieb37,3334, 49, 29144.2009ARSA01Riadi Arsandi37,3333, 37, 42144.2009BJOR01Viktor Björkholm37,3336, 41, 35144.2009CYRK01Tomasz Cyrklaff37,3335, 41, 36144.2010CORM02Louis Cormier37,3340, 35, 37144.2011MOLL01James Molloy37,3338, 37, 37144.2011RHEI01Emanuel Rheinert37,3339, 37, 36144.2011SZAT01Wojciech Szatanowski37,3336, 42, 34144.2012BRUN01Vincent Bruns37,3340, 36, 36155.2004CHAN01Alan Chang37,6741, 36, 36155.2007BERN01Balázs Bernát37,6739, 38, 36155.2008VIRO01Philippe Virouleau37,6737, 32, 44155.2009MAKA01Ivan Makachev37,6738, 36, 39155.2010MLLE01Claudio Müller37,6727, 40, 46155.2010UTOM01Vincent Hartanto Utomo37,6743, 41, 29161.2004KRIG02Kåre Krig3837, 40, 37161.2007SINT01Benjamin Sintes3837, 33, 44161.2007WOOR01Riley Woo3846, 32, 36161.2010KOHL02Erwan Kohler3844, 34, 36161.2012ADRI01Adrian Roșu3841, 36, 37161.2012ITOR01Ryo Ito (伊藤崚)3839, 42, 33167.2006OKAY01Yohei Oka (岡要平)38,3342, 39, 34167.2007YOSH01Takumi Yoshida (吉田匠)38,3337, 43, 35167.2009MATC01Michał Matczak38,3350, 35, 30167.2009ROTA01Marco Rota38,3334, 37, 44167.2009SMAR01Jan Smarschevski38,3333, 43, 39167.2010MAJO01Tim Major38,3341, 35, 39167.2010SARD01Andrea Lo Sardo38,3333, 43, 39167.2011LIMR01Ryan Lim38,3338, 36, 41175.2005OOMS01Alexander Ooms38,6736, 36, 44175.2005SIMO01Antoine Simon-Chautemps38,6743, 37, 36175.2006ROBA01Michał Robaczyk38,6740, 34, 42175.2006TSAO01Andy Tsao38,6739, 39, 38175.2007CERP02Renan Mondini Cerpe38,6734, 43, 39175.2008ANDE02Oscar Roth Andersen38,6737, 38, 41175.2008LEEF01Felix Lee38,6736, 39, 41175.2009DEUN01Robin Deun38,6743, 39, 34175.2009OLSO01Christopher Olson38,6744, 39, 33175.2010ESTU01Rémi Esturoune38,6736, 44, 36175.2010LEAN02Cristian Antoniu Leana38,6740, 39, 37175.2010LEHM02Adrian Lehmann38,6744, 38, 34175.2010MELL01Joar Mellström38,6736, 41, 39175.2012SAVA01Quentin Savard38,6740, 49, 27189.2005ANGO01Carlos Angosto Hernández3940, 39, 38189.2006BARL01Thom Barlow3943, 35, 39189.2006ZAHR01Martin Zahradník3939, 41, 37189.2007STAW01Konrad Stawski3936, 39, 42189.2008SEAR01Anthony Brooks3940, 38, 39189.2009BLAI01AJ Blair3947, 34, 36189.2009GLOP01Daniel Gloppestad Bajer3942, 39, 36189.2009KORB01Björn Korbanka3936, 37, 44189.2009SHIN02Forte Shinko3945, 36, 36189.2010COOK01Jonathan Cookmeyer3941, 37, 39189.2011LELE01Gaspard Leleux3937, 39, 41200.2004FRED02Per Kristen Fredlund39,3344, 39, 35200.2008JINX01Xiaobo Jin (金晓波)39,3334, 39, 45200.2008TAKA01Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)39,3339, 46, 33200.2008TROM01Péter Trombitás39,3338, 41, 39200.2009GARR01José Garrido39,3342, 41, 35200.2009IOVA01Massimiliano Iovane39,3332, 44, 42200.2009MYSH01Mihail Myshkin39,3343, 38, 37200.2010YANX02Xiaozhe Yan (晏骁哲)39,3333, 42, 43200.2011MATA01Jorge Castillo Matas39,3344, 39, 35209.2008RODR01Alejandro Riveiro Rodríguez39,6737, 39, 43209.2008SZER01András Szermek39,6742, 44, 33209.2009FUSH01Arifumi Fushimi (伏見有史)39,6742, 40, 37209.2009POOK01Baramee Pookcharoen (บารมี พุกเจริญ)39,6740, 37, 42209.2009SPIE01Niklas Spies39,6739, 38, 42214.2008KLUN01Vidar Klungre4048, 37, 35214.2008MHLS01Joris Mühlsteff4037, 44, 39214.2011BERG02Anders Berggren4045, 39, 36214.2011BRZE01Jonas Brzenczek4036, 41, 43214.2011PALU01Wojciech Paluch4045, 40, 35214.2011THOM01Justin Thomas4047, 34, 39220.2005PARI01Javier París40,3339, 39, 43220.2007GOUL01Joey Gouly40,3344, 37, 40220.2008BORU01Holger Stadel Borum40,3345, 41, 35220.2009ARIA01Heribertus Ariando40,3337, 36, 48220.2009FACI01Radu Făciu40,3344, 38, 39220.2009GUGL01David Gugl40,3338, 39, 44220.2009KHAL01Muhammad Jihan Khalilurrahman40,3338, 37, 46220.2010KIPA01Jakub Kipa40,3351, 35, 35220.2010MARI02István Márián40,3335, 44, 42220.2010XUEF01Fei Xue (薛非)40,3340, 40, 41220.2011ZALE02Marcin Zalewski40,3343, 39, 39231.2003HARR01Dan Harris40,6742, 39, 41231.2006KRUE01Chris Krueger40,6737, 41, 44231.2008BERE01Brúnó Bereczki40,6740, 41, 41231.2009ISHI01Akihiro Ishida (石田朗大)40,6743, 41, 38231.2009WHIT01Ben Whitmore40,6746, 36, 40231.2010EVDO01Nikolay Evdokimov40,6749, 39, 34231.2011LEBA01Fabien Lebailly40,6742, 38, 42231.2011REED01Austin Reed40,6745, 36, 41239.2006NISH01Kentaro Nishi (西賢太郎)4145, 41, 37239.2007SHIR01Takuma Shirahase (白波瀬拓磨)4149, 38, 36239.2009LEVR01Marco Levrero4141, 37, 45239.2009MAGN02Hilmar Magnusson4151, 40, 32239.2010SEID01Jörg Seidler4152, 36, 35239.2011SERV03Gaël Servignat4143, 44, 36239.2012LAPE01Blai Solernou Lòpez4142, 40, 41246.2008MATS02Daiki Matsumoto (松本大輝)41,3340, 40, 44246.2008MORE01Marcos Ameijeiras Moreno41,3342, 41, 41246.2008SEPT01Rodrigo Septién Rodríguez41,3343, 45, 36246.2008ZIEL01Kamil Zieliński41,3344, 42, 38246.2009CONT01Giovanni Contardi41,3344, 39, 41246.2009HAMO01James Hamory41,3343, 43, 38246.2009LIJI03Jiajun Li (李嘉俊)41,3345, 35, 44246.2010TARE01Teera Tareesuchevakul (ธีรา ธารีสุชีวกุล)41,3348, 41, 35246.2012SZEW01Patryk Szewczyk41,3341, 44, 39255.2008BLOH02Robin Blöhm41,6739, 45, 41255.2009BALT02Leandro Baltazar41,6740, 43, 42255.2009DAVI02Dávid Balog41,6742, 37, 46255.2009GUIL01Kevin Guillaumond41,6741, 41, 43255.2009TIRA01Javier Tirado Ortiz41,6739, 43, 43255.2010MAZZ01Paolo Mazzei41,6742, 41, 42255.2011KAMA02Niek Kamalian41,6745, 37, 43262.2004NOOR01Joël van Noort4251, 34, 41262.2004ZAMO01Adam Zamora4236, 47, 43262.2005CALV02David Calvo Vivas4247, 38, 41262.2006BURN01Mateusz Burnicki4247, 40, 39262.2008LUYU01Yucheng Lu (陆宇澄)4244, 41, 41262.2009JORG02Ronan Felipe Jorge4249, 39, 38262.2009OLSS01Henrik Olsson4239, 49, 38262.2011WICA01Radityo Yunus Utomo Wicaksono4243, 42, 41262.2012IVAN03Fyodor Ivanov4249, 41, 36271.2003DENN01Ton Dennenbroek42,3343, 44, 40271.2004LOLE01Leyan Lo42,3337, 41, 49271.2008CHEN06Han-Cyun Chen (陳翰群)42,3339, 45, 43271.2009JOHN05Jack Johnston42,3348, 37, 42271.2009TURI01Barnabás Turi42,3344, 37, 46271.2010KOTC01Mike Kotch42,3345, 37, 45271.2012GOOD02Callum Goodyear42,3341, 46, 40271.2012MAZZ02Matteo Mazzini42,3343, 41, 43271.2012WOLN01Jakub Wolniewicz42,3347, 44, 36280.2004WOLF01Oliver Wolff42,6742, 42, 44280.2006NORS01Bruce Norskog42,6740, 46, 42280.2006PIRZ01Markus Pirzer42,6747, 43, 38280.2007CINO01Rafael Werneck Cinoto42,6740, 43, 45280.2008WAIM01Mok Mun Wai (莫滿懷)42,6749, 44, 35280.2009BRUS01Berit Brüster42,6743, 42, 43286.2004CHAN04Shelley Chang4337, 45, 47286.2005GUST02Tommy Gustavsson4351, 38, 40286.2007HUBE01Stefan Huber4347, 40, 42286.2007SUGA01Nobuaki Suga (菅信昭)4345, 46, 38286.2007TAMB01Leonardo Tambellini4336, 50, 43286.2008BRAN01Filippo Brancaleoni4344, 44, 41286.2009DOUS03Valentin Doussin4343, 48, 38286.2010GREG01Jure Gregorc4348, 37, 44286.2010MANI01Kirk Nicklaus Manibuy4345, 44, 40286.2012NOWA01Joe Nowak4343, 49, 37296.2008BUCS01Gabriel Bucsan43,3349, 45, 36296.2008LEME01Pierre Lemerle43,3342, 49, 39296.2008SKAR01Arvid Skarrie43,3348, 45, 37296.2009KRUU01Uku Kruusamägi43,3338, 48, 44296.2009TORO03Ágoston Török43,3347, 37, 46296.2011PHIL01Alexandre Philiponet43,3342, 46, 42302.2006ARAK01Sinpei Araki (荒木慎平)43,6745, 48, 38302.2007KUPF01Nico Kupfer43,6737, 60, 34302.2008TURN02Steven Turner43,6743, 45, 43302.2011SCHU03David Schult43,6747, 40, 44306.2004SECH01François Sechet4447, 41, 44306.2008CHOI04Ilkyoo Choi (최일규)4440, 48, 44306.2009BOZS01Hunor Bózsing4449, 38, 45306.2011HOFF02Valentin Hoffmann4443, 45, 44306.2011VORO03Maksim Vorobyev4448, 42, 42306.2012RAME01Ashwin Ramesh4453, 42, 37306.2012SAMP03Sudarshan Sampathkumar4449, 38, 45313.2007GUIM01Pedro Santos Guimarães44,3339, 51, 43313.2008LIDS01Stefan Lidström44,3346, 46, 41313.2008SIMO02Nicolò Simone44,3347, 50, 36313.2008WUHA01Han Wu (吳翰)44,3340, 44, 49313.2009PUNG01Andreas Pung44,3341, 47, 45313.2009WILL02Marco Willems44,3348, 42, 43313.2010DOOY01Jun Doo-Young (전두영)44,3346, 41, 46313.2011SARN01Dan Sarnelli44,3351, 43, 39313.2012JALO01Grzegorz Jałocha44,3350, 51, 32322.2007CSAN01Gergely Csányi44,6749, 43, 42322.2009LARK02Adam Lärkeryd44,6744, 44, 46322.2009MORI05Paolo Moriello44,6745, 49, 40322.2010JIAN13Vlad Bogdan Jianu44,6742, 50, 42322.2011LAUA01Alexander Lau44,6753, 42, 39322.2012SCHO01Jonas Schober44,6738, 50, 46328.2006JOHA01Erik Johansson4550, 46, 39328.2008MATS04Takayuki Matsumoto (松本孝之)4545, 43, 47328.2009BRZE01Kalina Brzezińska4548, 50, 37328.2009SZEP01Nóra Szepes4546, 44, 45328.2009ZVAR01Igor Zvarichuk4548, 40, 47328.2010BOHM01Albert Böhm4555, 49, 31328.2010HARI01Nanda Bhayu Hariyanto4544, 48, 43328.2011KANA03Hiroki Kanamori (金森広樹)4540, 46, 49336.2009GORY01Anton Goryachikh45,3347, 45, 44336.2009KASE02Christian Kaserer45,3349, 42, 45336.2011BOLL01Max Boll45,3347, 42, 47336.2011FIOL01Alberto Pérez de Rada Fiol45,3343, 56, 37336.2011MELI01Artem Melikian (Артем Мелікян)45,3353, 45, 38341.2006WONG01Stanley Wong45,6746, 46, 45341.2007KRZY01Jarosław Krzyżanowski45,6736, 52, 49341.2008DZIK01Grzegorz Dzikiewicz45,6751, 45, 41341.2008FURU01Takuya Furukawa (古河拓也)45,6749, 41, 47341.2010MEUS01Chris Meusburger45,6744, 48, 45341.2010WEYE01Philipp Weyer45,6743, 50, 44347.2005KURC01Marek Kurcyus4646, 46, 46347.2006MERT01Jim Mertens4634, 59, 45347.2007NELS01Andrew Nelson4645, 46, 47347.2010GRAB01Daniel Grabski4649, 48, 41347.2011GRAS01Pablo Grasböck4654, 42, 42352.2009MACH01Michał Machała46,3361, 41, 37352.2009SROC01Marcin Sroczyński46,3348, 41, 50352.2010BREC01John Brechon46,3341, 54, 44352.2010LANE02Mitchell Lane46,3349, 48, 42352.2011KUMA01Akula Pavan Kumar46,3343, 47, 49352.2011SELZ01Dan Selzer46,3345, 53, 41358.2005PEER01Gilles van den Peereboom46,6742, 63, 35358.2009CHAT03Wachirawit Chatwiriyacharoen (วชิรวิทย์ ฉัตรวิริยะเจริญ)46,6747, 49, 44358.2009KOTT01Norbert Kotthoff46,6749, 45, 46358.2009KUTH01Balázs Kuthi46,6746, 46, 48358.2009STIF01Harald Stiff46,6750, 50, 40358.2011LANG01Jacob Lange46,6750, 39, 51364.2007BARR01Kian Barry4748, 49, 44364.2008OLIV01Hugo Leonardo de Oliveira Melo4754, 41, 46364.2010BOUV01Pierre Bouvier4747, 44, 50364.2010PARR01David Parra Meza4745, 57, 39364.2011HERM02Łukasz Herman4745, 48, 48364.2012BENE01Nicolas Benezan4754, 50, 37364.2012KRAS01Andrey Krasovskiy4752, 42, 47371.2006MORG01Błażej Morgała47,3337, 50, 55371.2008LOMB01Pasquale Lombardozzi47,3351, 44, 47371.2009CIAN01Simone Ciancotti47,3351, 49, 42371.2010CULL01Victor Cullot47,3353, 50, 39371.2010RAHM02Cendy Cahyo Rahmat47,3366, 38, 38371.2011HANS02Hampus Hansson47,3354, 42, 46377.2007RIBE01Rodrigo Ybarra de Oliveira Ribeiro47,6742, 49, 52377.2007VUNI01Nick Vu47,6748, 44, 51377.2009AREN01Koen Arens47,6763, 39, 41377.2009FEAN01Aldo Feandri47,6749, 44, 50377.2009FLIE01Julian Fliege47,6746, 50, 47377.2011FYDR03Wojciech Fydrych47,6750, 49, 44383.2007WONG02Tim Wong4846, 52, 46383.2008BODO01Bálint Bodor4841, 66, 37383.2011BOYD01Colin Boyd4846, 51, 47386.2008CARA01Gilberto Caracciolo Morelli48,3347, 52, 46386.2008CASA01Jaume Casado Ruiz48,3351, 47, 47386.2010WANG71Shuohong Wang (王硕鸿)48,3355, 43, 47386.2011GALA01Filippo Galasso48,3352, 45, 48386.2011SCHI01Christian Schiøtt48,3360, 41, 44391.2004ZIJD01Hans van der Zijden48,6746, 47, 53391.2008SHIE01Everest Shi48,6760, 49, 37391.2009KELL01Felipe Keller Ariza48,6754, 41, 51391.2012MADA01Vivek Prasad Mada48,6752, 48, 46391.2012SATH01Abhishek Sathyanarayanan48,6751, 47, 48396.2008KUID01Dániel Kui4948, 48, 51396.2008MONT04Andrea Egidio Monti4954, 54, 39396.2010CHIU01Samuel Chiu4949, 52, 46396.2011SCHN02Maximilian Julius Schneider4949, 50, 48396.2013ROCA01Francisco José Campos Rocamora4952, 46, 49401.2009AURO01Fabian Auroux49,6748, 53, 48401.2009CASA01Leovigildo Sánchez Casado49,6750, 50, 49401.2010LETA01Bonifác Péter Létai49,6753, 47, 49404.2008KORB01Michał Korbacz5047, 52, 51404.2008KOVA01Endre Kovács5050, 45, 55404.2010MAZU01Daniel Mazurek5052, 46, 52404.2011FREI01Felipe Baldívio Freires5053, 55, 42404.2011LOWR01Zachary Lowry5050, 47, 53409.2011KHAN03Pranjal Khan50,3351, 47, 53409.2011SIMO02Fabian Simon50,3353, 47, 51409.2012HALE01Callum Hales-Jepp50,3356, 49, 46412.2009YEXI01Xinnan Ye (叶新楠)50,6751, 60, 41412.2010LAND01Angel Arrioja Landa50,6737, 57, 58412.2011DZAL01Joseph Dzaluk50,6756, 52, 44412.2011MATH01Nicolas Mathieu50,6755, 50, 47416.2011HAVL01Valentin Havlovec5146, 55, 52417.2007ORTI01Daniel Ortiga Villatoro51,3358, 47, 49417.2010FUGU01Guanda Fu (符冠达)51,3345, 51, 58419.2008ESCA01Stéphane Escaich51,6754, 50, 51420.2012TRZA01Piotr Trząski5245, 62, 49421.2006AUST01Greg Austin52,3352, 53, 52421.2010SABA01Sergi Sabat52,3355, 56, 46423.2008LIAN07Yaozong Liang (梁耀宗)52,6753, 56, 49423.2009KOBA04Rodrigo Kenji Asato Kobayashi52,6760, 50, 48423.2011ADAM03Mateusz Adamczyk52,6750, 56, 52423.2011GRAY02Jonathan Grayum52,6750, 59, 49423.2011HAYA02Ryouga Hayashi (林竜河)52,6750, 60, 48428.2009KUNC01Wiryawan Kuncoro5357, 56, 46428.2011RADE01Thorsten Rademaker5360, 48, 51428.2011VAND01Alex VanderGriend5352, 65, 42431.2005KAZM01Sebastian Kaźmierski53,3356, 49, 55432.2009BOUL03Micael Boulet53,6759, 58, 44433.2009YIMW01Weragone Yimwilai (วีรากร ยิ้มวิลัย)5472, 52, 38434.2007COOP01Charlie Cooper55,6755, 60, 52435.2011ANTO01Hubert Antokolski5657, 56, 55436.2007GANC01Magda Gancarz56,6765, 44, 61437.2010MELC01Jacopo Melchiorri57,3361, 60, 51437.2011ISAR01Mihai Isărescu57,3351, 70, 51439.2009SILV01Éder dos Santos Silva57,6760, 53, 60440.2008PENT01Carson Penticuff58,3355, 65, 55441.2012THIE01Fin Thiessen59,3359, 60, 59442.2011MONT01Eric Fernandes Monteiro60,6763, 60, 59443.2003LARS01Anders Larsson6464, 60, 68444.2007PROV01Frank Provoost6865, 75, 64445.2011MIKE01Brandon Mikel6969, 69, 69




Valid FMC Averages of 5:


Spoiler




PositionIDNameBest Average of 5Individual Results1.2008AURO01Sébastien Auroux26,3331, 23, 25, 29, 252.2007TIIN01Teemu Tiinanen2828, 29, 27, DNF, 252.2009OKAY01Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭)2820, 29, 27, 29, 282.2009SHEP01Daniel Sheppard2832, 29, 28, 26, 275.2005REYN01Tim Reynolds28,6727, 35, 29, 30, 265.2012PETE03Marcel Peters28,6727, DNF, 30, 29, 277.2005BATI01Milán Baticz29,3330, 29, 29, DNF, 287.2005LUCZ01Grzegorz Łuczyna29,3328, 26, DNF, 28, 327.2010BENT01Jan Bentlage29,3328, 29, DNF, 29, 3010.2004GALL02Clément Gallet3027, 32, DNF, 26, 3110.2007VALK01Mats Valk3035, 31, 29, 30, 2810.2007XUST01Steven Xu3027, 33, 31, 32, 2510.2012POHL01Andreas Pohl3030, 28, DNF, 28, 3214.2005AKKE01Erik Akkersdijk30,3324, 26, DNF, 35, 3014.2008CHEN27Shuang Chen (陈霜)30,3330, 33, 31, 30, 2816.2008KARL02Moritz Karl30,6721, 31, 33, 31, 3016.2008OLLE01Alexander Olleta del Molino30,67DNF, 30, 34, 28, 2616.2009PETI01Loïc Petit30,6729, 35, 28, 32, 3119.1982RAZO01Guus Razoux Schultz3131, 25, DNF, 32, 3019.2007NAKA03Yu Nakajima (中島悠)3124, 36, 28, 32, 3319.2008HANK01Kanneti Sae Han (คันธ์เนตี แซ่ห่าน)3134, 29, 29, 32, 3219.2008NIIN01Hideki Niina (新名秀樹)3132, DNF, 33, 28, 2619.2011STAC01Marcin Stachura3137, 30, 32, 31, 2824.2008LAUR01Mario Laurent31,3332, 28, 36, 31, 3124.2008WEST02Simon Westlund31,3329, 34, 34, 31, 2724.2009YAUR01Robert Yau31,3338, 34, 26, 30, 3027.2003HARD01Chris Hardwick31,6732, 32, 37, 31, 3027.2007PERG01Olivér Perge31,6732, 31, DNF, 32, 3129.2007MOSE02Jack Moseley3231, 28, 35, 30, DNF29.2008POTR01Guillain Potron3227, 37, 34, 34, 2829.2009LOOS01Dennis Loose32DNF, 31, 34, 29, 3129.2010KARY02Dmitry Karyakin3230, 36, 27, 43, 3033.2008DONG06Baiqiang Dong (董百强)32,3325, 34, 33, 33, 3133.2010ADHI01Stephen Adhisaputra32,3336, 35, 27, 34, 2833.2010JERN01Erik Jernqvist32,3332, 33, DNF, 28, 3236.2003ZBOR02Zbigniew Zborowski3339, 28, 33, 31, 3536.2005HSUA01Anthony Hsu3329, 36, 34, 41, 2836.2006BUUS01Henrik Buus Aagaard3335, 27, 32, DNF, 3236.2007SUNT01Timothy Sun3335, 32, 37, 32, 3136.2009ZEMD01Feliks Zemdegs3332, 32, 34, 33, 4036.2010TANA02Yuki Tanaka (田中悠樹)3333, 35, 25, 33, 3342.2006GARR01Lucas Garron33,3331, 43, 32, 33, 3542.2007COHE01Dan Cohen33,3333, DNF, 35, 31, 3242.2007PERD01Antoine Perdereau33,3328, DNF, 36, 33, 3142.2007POLI01Lorenzo Vigani Poli33,3339, 36, 31, 29, 3346.2008BARA01Bence Barát33,6738, 35, 25, 31, 3546.2008MORE02Hippolyte Moreau33,6734, 40, 29, 34, 3346.2009PLES01Michał Pleskowicz33,6737, 29, 47, 31, 3349.2003MAKI01Shotaro Makisumi (牧角章太郎)3434, DNF, 34, 34, 3449.2007HESS01Rowe Hessler3433, 36, 33, 43, 3249.2008COUR01François Courtès3432, DNF, 37, 32, 3349.2008MAND01Nikhil Mande3434, 31, 40, 37, 2949.2008SMIT04Maarten Smit3438, 32, 34, 30, 3649.2009XUAN03Yan Xuan (宣炎)3432, 33, DNF, 33, 3649.2010KUNC01Krzysztof Kuncki3436, 32, 34, 39, 3149.2011FRES01Linus Fresz3441, 31, 28, DNF, 3057.2004KRIG01Gunnar Krig34,3339, 35, 36, 30, 3257.2005KOZK01Piotr Kózka34,3335, 35, 36, 33, 3357.2007HUGH01Mike Hughey34,3333, DNF, 35, 35, 3257.2007JOHN02Erik Johnson34,3335, 32, 37, 33, 3557.2007LUND01Daniel Lundwall34,3332, DNF, 33, 35, 3557.2008PIAU01Antoine Piau34,3333, 37, 33, DNF, 3257.2009DIEC01Cornelius Dieckmann34,3337, 33, 34, 36, 3164.2006CORR01Devin Corr-Robinett34,67DNF, 39, 32, 33, 2664.2008HASH02Wataru Hashimura (端村航)34,6734, 41, 30, 40, 2764.2009GUSE01Manuel Guse34,6733, DNF, 33, 38, 3064.2009LIAN03Chester Lian34,6730, 39, 35, 41, 3064.2009ROST02Mikhail Rostovikov34,6736, 34, 34, 41, 2769.2005ZOLN01Tomasz Żołnowski3539, 39, 30, 36, 2969.2006GALE01Arnaud van Galen3545, 31, 29, 34, 4069.2007JAKU01Marcin Jakubowski3537, DNF, 31, 31, 3769.2007YUNQ01Yunqi Ouyang (欧阳韵奇)3537, 36, 32, DNF, 3069.2011KOGL01Jakob Kogler3537, 27, 35, DNF, 3374.2003POCH01Stefan Pochmann35,3335, 41, 38, 27, 3374.2008KURE01Mateusz Kurek35,3337, 35, 38, 33, 3474.2009RYAB01Sergey Ryabko35,3336, 38, 26, 34, 3677.2006OOKU01Takayuki Ookusa (大艸尊之)35,67DNF, 32, 37, 38, 3177.2009LEFE01Quentin Lefebvre35,67DNF, 36, 35, 32, 3677.2010GARC02Carlos Méndez García-Barroso35,6734, 39, 38, 33, 3577.2010OLIV01Auguste Olivry35,6739, 35, 37, 29, 3581.2007WATI01Thomas Watiotienne3633, 34, DNF, 38, 3681.2008DIEW01Jens Diewald3644, 38, 36, 33, 3483.2008KLUN01Vidar Klungre36,3337, 35, DNF, 29, 3783.2009CHAN15Juan Juli Andika Chandra36,3348, 29, 39, 37, 3383.2010AGUI04Pablo Aguilar Dominguez36,3333, 43, 36, 37, 3686.2003BRUC01Ron van Bruchem36,6736, DNF, 33, 37, 3786.2008WITG01Guus de Wit36,6746, 30, 34, DNF, 2986.2009DIMP01Mariano D'Imperio36,6739, 36, 42, 35, 3386.2009SATR01Ardianto Satriawan36,6739, 43, 37, 34, 3490.2007ADSU01Justin Adsuara3746, 33, 34, 31, 4490.2007BERN01Balázs Bernát3738, 36, DNF, 30, 3790.2008CABA03Jakub Cabaj3744, 32, 44, 34, 3390.2009ZHAN53Weixing Zhang (张炜星)3741, 38, 33, 32, 4094.2008LINT01Tse-Kan Lin (林哲侃)37,3337, 37, 38, 33, 3994.2009ARSA01Riadi Arsandi37,3337, 38, 45, 33, 3794.2009NOVI02Maxim Novikov37,3341, 44, 36, 35, 3294.2010DESJ01Jules Desjardin37,3342, 29, DNF, 38, 3294.2011LUDW01Timo Ludwig37,3333, 48, DNF, 31, 3194.2011SZAT01Wojciech Szatanowski37,3339, 36, 42, 34, 37100.2007KRIJ01Jacco Krijnen37,6739, 36, 42, 30, 38100.2008NIEL01Lars Vennike Nielsson37,67DNF, 37, 39, 37, 34100.2008SEAR01Anthony Brooks37,6735, 35, DNF, 40, 38100.2008YOUN02Michael Young37,6742, 48, 27, 35, 36100.2009BJOR01Viktor Björkholm37,6736, DNF, 36, 41, 35100.2009MATC01Michał Matczak37,6743, 35, 50, 35, 30106.2004KRIG02Kåre Krig3832, DNF, 37, 40, 37106.2005KOCZ01István Kocza38DNF, 39, 38, 37, 37106.2005VANH01Anssi Vanhala3837, DNF, 37, 38, 39106.2006CUDZ01Karol Cudzich3838, DNF, 41, 33, 35106.2008VIRO01Philippe Virouleau3837, 35, 42, DNF, 34106.2010AZAR01Nathan Azaria3839, 32, 43, 37, 38106.2011FYDR01Mateusz Fydrych3841, DNF, 32, 35, 38106.2012BRUN01Vincent Bruns38DNF, 38, 40, 36, 36114.2006DZOA03Dan Dzoan38,3336, DNF, 40, 39, 32114.2006SHEU01Vincent Sheu38,3345, 40, 31, 42, 33114.2008VARG01Dániel Varga38,3341, 42, 30, 41, 33114.2009ROST01Anton Rostovikov38,3332, DNF, 41, 42, 28114.2009ROTA01Marco Rota38,3334, 37, 44, 36, 42114.2010MAJO01Tim Major38,3336, 40, 41, 35, 39114.2011RHEI01Emanuel Rheinert38,3339, 39, 39, 37, 36121.2003BURT01Bob Burton38,6743, 45, 41, 31, 32121.2003VAND01Lars Vandenbergh38,6740, 38, 39, 29, 39121.2006ROBA01Michał Robaczyk38,6734, DNF, 40, 34, 42121.2008BORU01Holger Stadel Borum38,6741, 35, DNF, 37, 38121.2010ESTU01Rémi Esturoune38,6736, 44, 36, DNF, 35121.2010FRUY01Nicolas Fruy38,6741, 28, DNF, 37, 38121.2011MOLL01James Molloy38,6741, 43, 38, 37, 37121.2012KUCH01Piotr Kuchta38,6752, DNF, 33, 31, 31129.2006ZAHR01Martin Zahradník3939, 41, 37, DNF, 32129.2008MUGG01Kristian Muggerud39DNF, 36, 38, 34, 43129.2009GLOP01Daniel Gloppestad Bajer3936, DNF, 42, 39, 36129.2010COOK01Jonathan Cookmeyer3941, 37, 39, DNF, 29129.2010KOHL02Erwan Kohler3950, 37, 44, 34, 36134.2004CHAN01Alan Chang39,3341, DNF, 41, 36, 36134.2005CIAL02Łukasz Ciałoń39,3330, 39, 42, 38, 41134.2005FLEI01Jeremy Fleischman39,3335, 41, 42, DNF, 34134.2007LEMO01Laetitia Lemoine39,3338, DNF, 41, 39, 35134.2007SINT01Benjamin Sintes39,3337, 33, 44, DNF, 37134.2007WOOR01Riley Woo39,3346, 32, 36, 52, 36134.2007YOSH01Takumi Yoshida (吉田匠)39,3337, 43, 35, DNF, 38134.2008BAOY01Ting Sheng Bao Yang39,3335, 40, 41, DNF, 37134.2008TROM01Péter Trombitás39,3337, DNF, 38, 41, 39134.2011WALL02Chris Wall39,33DNF, 33, 42, 36, 40144.2008JINX01Xiaobo Jin (金晓波)39,67DNF, 34, 39, 45, 35144.2009INGE01Anti Ingel39,6746, 40, 33, 30, DNF144.2009SPIE01Niklas Spies39,6739, 38, 42, 44, 35144.2010CORM02Louis Cormier39,6742, 43, 40, 35, 37148.2005OOMS01Alexander Ooms4036, 36, 44, DNF, 40148.2006BARL01Thom Barlow4043, 35, 39, DNF, 38148.2009GARR01José Garrido4035, 47, 42, 40, 38148.2009MAKA01Ivan Makachev40DNF, 43, 38, 36, 39148.2012WOLN01Jakub Wolniewicz4044, 36, DNF, 38, 38153.2007GOUL01Joey Gouly40,3344, 37, 40, 49, 37153.2008LEEF01Felix Lee40,3335, 38, DNF, 47, 36153.2008SZER01András Szermek40,3342, 44, 33, DNF, 35153.2009FUSH01Arifumi Fushimi (伏見有史)40,3352, 39, 42, 40, 37153.2011ZALE02Marcin Zalewski40,3335, DNF, 43, 39, 39158.2003HARR01Dan Harris40,6732, DNF, 42, 39, 41158.2004LOLE01Leyan Lo40,6740, 41, DNF, 37, 41158.2005ANGO01Carlos Angosto Hernández40,67DNF, 43, 40, 39, 38158.2007ALCA01Carlos Alberto de Alcântara Jr40,6740, 30, DNF, 44, 38158.2007CHRI03Tobias Christlieb40,6749, 39, 34, 49, 29158.2008BERE01Brúnó Bereczki40,6737, DNF, 40, 41, 41158.2009ISHI01Akihiro Ishida (石田朗大)40,6743, 41, 38, DNF, 34158.2009KHAL01Muhammad Jihan Khalilurrahman40,67DNF, 38, 37, 46, 38158.2009MYSH01Mihail Myshkin40,6736, 49, 41, 43, 38167.2004FRED02Per Kristen Fredlund4141, 43, 44, 39, 35167.2009GUGL01David Gugl41DNF, 38, 39, 44, 40167.2009POOK01Baramee Pookcharoen (บารมี พุกเจริญ)4137, 42, 42, DNF, 39167.2010SARD01Andrea Lo Sardo41DNF, 41, 33, 43, 39167.2010SCHI01Reinier Schippers4130, 44, DNF, 38, 41167.2010UTOM01Vincent Hartanto Utomo4139, DNF, 43, 41, 29167.2011LELE01Gaspard Leleux4137, 39, 41, DNF, 43167.2012ITOR01Ryo Ito (伊藤崚)41DNF, 42, 39, 42, 33175.2007AGUA01Alejandro Aguado Barahona41,3342, 40, DNF, 42, 32175.2007CERP02Renan Mondini Cerpe41,3348, 34, 43, 39, 42175.2008MORE01Marcos Ameijeiras Moreno41,3342, 41, 41, DNF, 40175.2008RODR01Alejandro Riveiro Rodríguez41,3343, 43, 48, 38, 37175.2011LEBA01Fabien Lebailly41,3342, 38, 42, DNF, 40175.2011REED01Austin Reed41,3339, 44, 45, 36, 41175.2011SERV03Gaël Servignat41,3343, 44, 36, DNF, 37182.2009BALT02Leandro Baltazar41,6740, 43, 42, DNF, 37182.2009BLAI01AJ Blair41,67DNF, 42, 47, 34, 36182.2010GREG01Jure Gregorc41,6737, 44, DNF, 41, 40182.2012SZEW01Patryk Szewczyk41,6740, DNF, 41, 44, 39186.2006KRUE01Chris Krueger4241, DNF, 37, 41, 44186.2008LUYU01Yucheng Lu (陆宇澄)4230, DNF, 44, 41, 41186.2008MHLS01Joris Mühlsteff4237, 44, 39, DNF, 43186.2009LEVR01Marco Levrero4241, 37, 45, DNF, 40186.2010CANT02Antoine Cantin4247, 46, 40, 40, 31191.2005PARI01Javier París42,3339, 39, 43, 46, 45191.2006NISH01Kentaro Nishi (西賢太郎)42,3345, 41, 37, DNF, 41191.2007CINO01Rafael Werneck Cinoto42,3340, 43, 45, 44, 39191.2009FACI01Radu Făciu42,3346, 44, 38, 39, 44191.2009KORB01Björn Korbanka42,33DNF, 46, 36, 37, 44191.2010MAZZ01Paolo Mazzei42,3348, 43, 42, 41, 42197.2009DEUN01Robin Deun42,6749, 43, 39, 34, 46197.2011BRZE01Jonas Brzenczek42,67DNF, 44, 36, 41, 43199.2007STAW01Konrad Stawski4348, DNF, 36, 39, 42199.2009MORI05Paolo Moriello4349, 40, DNF, 40, 38199.2009TURI01Barnabás Turi4344, 41, DNF, 44, 37202.2003DENN01Ton Dennenbroek43,3350, 43, 44, 40, 43202.2005CALV02David Calvo Vivas43,3342, 47, 47, 38, 41202.2007SUGA01Nobuaki Suga (菅信昭)43,3348, 39, 45, 46, 38202.2009IOVA01Massimiliano Iovane43,33DNF, 44, 32, 44, 42202.2009WHIT01Ben Whitmore43,3345, 45, 46, 36, 40202.2010LEHM02Adrian Lehmann43,3354, 48, 44, 38, 34202.2011PHIL01Alexandre Philiponet43,3341, 51, 42, 46, 42209.2011SCHU03David Schult43,6747, 40, 44, DNF, 34210.2004SECH01François Sechet4440, DNF, 47, 41, 44210.2006GORS01Kamil Górski4445, 44, DNF, 43, 42210.2009BARB01Gabriel Dechichi Barbar4449, 31, DNF, 40, 43210.2010LEAN02Cristian Antoniu Leana4453, 53, 40, 39, 37210.2011SARN01Dan Sarnelli4445, 44, 51, 43, 39215.2004CHAN04Shelley Chang44,3337, 45, 47, 44, 44215.2006NORS01Bruce Norskog44,33DNF, 40, 46, 42, 45215.2006PIRZ01Markus Pirzer44,3352, 43, 47, 43, 38215.2008SEPT01Rodrigo Septién Rodríguez44,3343, 45, 36, 45, DNF215.2010MARI02István Márián44,3347, 35, 44, 42, DNF220.2008TURN02Steven Turner44,6746, 43, 45, 43, 46220.2011BILC01Ihor Bilchenko (Ігор Більченко)44,6740, 44, DNF, 45, 45220.2011KAMA02Niek Kamalian44,6749, 46, 45, 37, 43223.2004ZAMO01Adam Zamora4547, 44, DNF, 44, 40223.2005SIMO01Antoine Simon-Chautemps4555, DNF, 43, 37, 36223.2006BURN01Mateusz Burnicki4551, 47, 40, 39, 48223.2009HAMO01James Hamory4549, 43, 43, 38, DNF223.2009TIRA01Javier Tirado Ortiz4549, DNF, 39, 43, 43223.2010KIPA01Jakub Kipa4549, 51, 35, 35, DNF223.2011KANA03Hiroki Kanamori (金森広樹)45DNF, 40, 46, 49, 40230.2007HUBE01Stefan Huber45,3347, 40, 42, DNF, 47230.2007SHIR01Takuma Shirahase (白波瀬拓磨)45,3354, 49, 49, 38, 36230.2008BRAN01Filippo Brancaleoni45,33DNF, 48, 44, 44, 41230.2008SKAR01Arvid Skarrie45,3345, 45, 42, DNF, 46230.2009GORY01Anton Goryachikh45,3344, 50, 47, 45, 44230.2010RAHM02Cendy Cahyo Rahmat45,3348, 50, 66, 38, 38236.2006ARAK01Sinpei Araki (荒木慎平)45,6749, 40, 42, DNF, 46236.2008FURU01Takuya Furukawa (古河拓也)45,6749, 41, 47, DNF, 40236.2008WUHA01Han Wu (吳翰)45,6740, 44, 49, 56, 44236.2009ZVAR01Igor Zvarichuk45,6742, 48, 48, 40, 47236.2011HOFF02Valentin Hoffmann45,6752, 43, 45, 44, 48241.2004NOOR01Joël van Noort4652, 48, DNF, 38, 32241.2005KURC01Marek Kurcyus4638, DNF, 46, 46, 46241.2009KOTT01Norbert Kotthoff4640, 44, DNF, 49, 45241.2009WILL02Marco Willems4649, 47, 48, 42, 43241.2010GRAB01Daniel Grabski4640, 52, 49, 48, 41246.2008CHOI04Ilkyoo Choi (최일규)46,33DNF, 47, 40, 48, 44246.2009CHAT03Wachirawit Chatwiriyacharoen (วชิรวิทย์ ฉัตรวิริยะเจริญ)46,3349, 44, DNF, 45, 45246.2012SAVA01Quentin Savard46,3353, 50, 40, 49, 27249.2006SEWE01Tomasz Seweryn46,6744, 48, DNF, 46, 46249.2009DOUS03Valentin Doussin46,6749, 49, 43, 48, 38249.2009SZEP01Nóra Szepes46,6752, 46, 44, 45, 49249.2010BREC01John Brechon46,6742, DNF, 41, 54, 44249.2011LANG01Jacob Lange46,6737, DNF, 50, 39, 51249.2012GOOD02Callum Goodyear46,67DNF, 53, 41, 46, 40249.2012SCHO01Jonas Schober46,6745, 45, DNF, 38, 50256.2005PEER01Gilles van den Peereboom4736, 75, 42, 63, 35256.2007KUPF01Nico Kupfer4744, DNF, 37, 60, 34256.2008LIDS01Stefan Lidström4749, DNF, 46, 46, 41256.2008LUYI01Yiliang Lu (路义亮)4750, 39, DNF, 49, 42256.2010HARI01Nanda Bhayu Hariyanto4749, 44, 48, 43, DNF261.2008MATS04Takayuki Matsumoto (松本孝之)47,3350, 50, 45, 43, 47261.2012ATAM01Andrii Atamaniuk (Андрій Атаманюк)47,3340, 49, DNF, 42, 51263.2005KOSE01Fumiki Koseki (古関章記)47,6746, 45, DNF, 44, 52263.2006MERT01Jim Mertens47,6739, DNF, 34, 59, 45263.2007VUNI01Nick Vu47,6748, 44, 51, DNF, 37263.2009BRZE01Kalina Brzezińska47,6745, 48, 50, 37, DNF263.2009KASE02Christian Kaserer47,6756, 49, 49, 42, 45263.2010MANI01Kirk Nicklaus Manibuy47,6754, 45, 44, 40, DNF263.2011FIOL01Alberto Pérez de Rada Fiol47,6745, 55, 43, 56, 37263.2011HERM02Łukasz Herman47,6745, 48, 48, 47, DNF271.2009TORO03Ágoston Török4851, 51, 47, 37, 46271.2011SELZ01Dan Selzer4846, 53, 45, 53, 41273.2009FEAN01Aldo Feandri48,6743, 46, DNF, 51, 49273.2009KRUU01Uku Kruusamägi48,67DNF, 54, 38, 48, 44275.2008CARA01Gilberto Caracciolo Morelli4948, DNF, 47, 52, 46275.2008DZIK01Grzegorz Dzikiewicz4951, 45, 41, DNF, 51275.2008LEME01Pierre Lemerle49DNF, 42, 49, 39, 56275.2008MONT04Andrea Egidio Monti4954, 54, 39, DNF, 33279.2012JALO01Grzegorz Jałocha49,3350, 51, 32, DNF, 47280.2007TAMA02John Tamanas49,6758, 48, DNF, 43, 37280.2008BODO01Bálint Bodor49,6742, DNF, 41, 66, 37280.2008CASA01Jaume Casado Ruiz49,6759, 51, 51, 47, 47280.2009AURO01Fabian Auroux49,6748, 53, 48, DNF, 47280.2009GUIL01Kevin Guillaumond49,6753, 47, DNF, 49, 46280.2011BOLL01Max Boll49,6756, 55, 47, 42, 47280.2011HANS02Hampus Hansson49,6754, 42, 46, 54, 49287.2008KOVA01Endre Kovács5050, 45, 55, DNF, 41288.2009BOZS01Hunor Bózsing50,3357, 59, 49, 38, 45289.2007BARR01Kian Barry50,6755, DNF, 48, 49, 44289.2009BRUS01Berit Brüster50,67DNF, 44, 52, 52, 48291.2008LOMB01Pasquale Lombardozzi5151, 44, 47, DNF, 55291.2009CASA01Leovigildo Sánchez Casado51DNF, 50, 50, 49, 53291.2010CHIU01Samuel Chiu5152, DNF, 49, 52, 46291.2010WANG71Shuohong Wang (王硕鸿)5155, 43, 47, DNF, 51291.2011HAVL01Valentin Havlovec5146, 55, 52, DNF, 40296.2006MORG01Błażej Morgała51,3337, 50, 55, 49, DNF297.2006WLOS01Paweł Włoszek5253, 50, DNF, 52, 51297.2013ROCA01Francisco José Campos Rocamora5255, DNF, 52, 46, 49299.2007ORTI01Daniel Ortiga Villatoro52,3350, DNF, 58, 47, 49299.2011SIMO02Fabian Simon52,33DNF, 53, 53, 47, 51301.2006AUST01Greg Austin52,6752, 53, 52, DNF, 53301.2010BOHM01Albert Böhm52,6754, DNF, 55, 49, 31301.2010FUGU01Guanda Fu (符冠达)52,6746, 61, DNF, 45, 51304.2008BUCS01Gabriel Bucsan5365, 49, 45, 36, DNF304.2012BENE01Nicolas Benezan5358, 54, 50, 37, 55306.2007POLS01Olivier Polspoel54,3360, 55, DNF, 48, 45307.2007ORTR01Raffael Ort5558, 56, DNF, 48, 51307.2009MACH01Michał Machała5566, 61, 41, 37, 63307.2010SABA01Sergi Sabat5554, 63, 55, 56, 46310.2011HAYA02Ryouga Hayashi (林竜河)5650, 60, 48, DNF, 58311.2011VAND01Alex VanderGriend57,3352, 65, 42, 55, DNF312.2007GANC01Magda Gancarz60,3365, 44, 61, DNF, 55312.2012THIE01Fin Thiessen60,33DNF, 62, 59, 60, 59314.2011ISAR01Mihai Isărescu63,67DNF, 70, 51, 70, 51315.2003LARS01Anders Larsson64,6756, DNF, 70, 64, 60316.2007PROV01Frank Provoost68,67DNF, 65, 75, 64, 66




Valid FMC Averages of 12:


Spoiler




PositionIDNameBest Average of 12Individual Results1.2008AURO01Sébastien Auroux26,826, 26, 27, 27, 27, 26, 26, 30, DNF, 28, 25, 232.2009SHEP01Daniel Sheppard28,729, 28, 26, 27, DNF, 31, 27, 28, 26, 31, 31, 293.2009OKAY01Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭)28,827, 29, 30, 31, 28, 27, 29, 31, DNF, 28, 25, 284.2005REYN01Tim Reynolds30,727, 35, 29, 30, 26, 33, 33, 33, 31, DNF, 24, 305.2008LAUR01Mario Laurent32,537, 32, 28, 36, 31, 31, 32, 34, 37, 33, 30, 295.2008WEST02Simon Westlund32,529, 34, 34, 31, 27, 34, 36, 32, 37, 33, 34, 287.2008CHEN27Shuang Chen (陈霜)32,833, 41, 42, 34, 30, 33, 31, 30, 28, 32, 32, 328.2004GALL02Clément Gallet32,933, 33, 35, 35, 29, 35, 39, 29, 35, 34, 31, 289.2005AKKE01Erik Akkersdijk33,433, 31, 31, 40, 30, 33, 32, 33, 37, 35, 26, 3910.2007SUNT01Timothy Sun33,630, 41, 34, 34, 32, 34, 35, 35, 32, 37, 32, 3111.2008BARA01Bence Barát34,730, 36, 35, 34, 38, 33, 35, 36, 39, 31, 36, 3312.2005KOZK01Piotr Kózka35,235, 46, 39, 35, 33, 34, 35, 35, 36, 33, 33, 3713.2009DIEC01Cornelius Dieckmann35,437, 33, 34, 36, 31, 36, 39, 38, 32, DNF, 35, 3414.2008SMIT04Maarten Smit35,530, 38, 36, 35, 33, 34, 36, 40, 37, 31, 38, 3714.2009PLES01Michał Pleskowicz35,538, 28, 40, 35, 32, 39, 41, 37, 29, 47, 31, 3316.2008COUR01François Courtès36,235, 33, 40, 33, 38, 37, 37, DNF, 33, 37, 36, 3617.2006GALE01Arnaud van Galen36,435, 36, 28, 35, 43, 45, 31, 29, 34, 40, DNF, 3618.2007YUNQ01Yunqi Ouyang (欧阳韵奇)36,629, 40, 35, 46, 40, 35, 36, 36, 39, 37, 36, 3219.2007HUGH01Mike Hughey37,237, 33, 46, 39, 38, 31, 44, 33, DNF, 35, 35, 3220.2007POLI01Lorenzo Vigani Poli38,1DNF, 37, 47, 39, 38, 39, 42, 39, 36, 31, 29, 3321.2010AGUI04Pablo Aguilar Dominguez38,446, 37, 36, DNF, 36, 37, 40, 33, 43, 36, 37, 3622.2010OLIV01Auguste Olivry38,747, 39, 36, 39, 35, 37, 29, 35, 39, 43, DNF, 3723.2010DESJ01Jules Desjardin38,942, 45, 35, 39, 38, 38, 40, 42, 29, DNF, 38, 3224.2007HESS01Rowe Hessler39,266, 36, 31, 37, 40, 33, 36, 33, 43, 32, DNF, 3625.2009ARSA01Riadi Arsandi39,638, 40, 37, 38, 45, 33, 37, 42, 43, 44, 40, 3726.2008VARG01Dániel Varga39,942, 43, 35, 41, 42, 30, 41, 33, DNF, 43, 37, 4226.2009SATR01Ardianto Satriawan39,938, DNF, 51, 38, 45, 39, 35, 39, 43, 37, 34, 3428.2008NIEL01Lars Vennike Nielsson4033, 46, 39, 47, DNF, 37, 39, 37, 34, 42, 42, 3729.2010KUNC01Krzysztof Kuncki40,351, 48, 47, 42, 34, DNF, 36, 32, 34, 39, 31, 4030.2006DZOA03Dan Dzoan40,539, 45, 41, 39, 43, 36, 38, DNF, 40, 41, 43, 3631.2003BURT01Bob Burton41,245, 42, 41, 43, 45, 41, 31, 32, 47, 43, 43, 3732.2006BUUS01Henrik Buus Aagaard42,439, 39, 44, 43, DNF, 51, 29, 43, 47, 41, 40, 3733.2007GOUL01Joey Gouly42,736, 46, 55, 44, 37, 40, 49, 37, 44, 44, 42, 4434.2009DIMP01Mariano D'Imperio43,153, 58, 43, 40, 44, 39, 36, 42, 35, 33, 41, DNF35.2004KRIG02Kåre Krig43,539, 39, 48, 42, 46, 44, 46, 40, 44, 41, 46, 4736.2007CERP02Renan Mondini Cerpe44,149, 43, 47, DNF, 45, 48, 34, 43, 39, 42, 44, 4137.2007SUGA01Nobuaki Suga (菅信昭)45,446, 40, 51, 48, 45, 46, DNF, 48, 39, 45, 46, 3838.2006PIRZ01Markus Pirzer46,350, 46, 44, 48, 48, 42, DNF, 52, 43, 47, 43, 38


----------



## Stefan (Nov 26, 2013)

Sebastien said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you should order by round rank as well, because there were some competitions with several rounds of FMC:



Spoiler: competitions with several rounds of FMC=





```
rounds, competitionId
2, Euro2004
2, JavaFMCCubeDay2010
2, MovesN00bs2012
2, Poland2009
2, PolishOpen2006
2, PoznanOpen2009
2, PuydeDomeOpen2012
2, WC2005

select count(distinct roundId) rounds, competitionId
from Results
where eventId='333fm'
group by competitionId
having rounds > 1
```


----------



## Sebastien (Nov 26, 2013)

You're right, thanks. Indeed those rounds were sorted the wrong way around. I updated the lists and now there is one Mean and one Ao5 less than before.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 26, 2013)

Just wanted to do it as well, and seems to match yours:



Spoiler: FMC rolling average (using WCA_export210_20131125.tsv.zip)




*Position**Who**Average**Singles*1Sébastien Auroux26.826, 26, 27, 27, 27, 26, 26, 30, DNF, 28, 25, 232Daniel Sheppard28.729, 28, 26, 27, DNF, 31, 27, 28, 26, 31, 31, 293Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭)28.827, 29, 30, 31, 28, 27, 29, 31, DNF, 28, 25, 284Tim Reynolds30.727, 35, 29, 30, 26, 33, 33, 33, 31, DNF, 24, 305Simon Westlund32.529, 34, 34, 31, 27, 34, 36, 32, 37, 33, 34, 28Mario Laurent32.532, 28, 36, 31, 31, 32, 34, 37, 33, 30, 29, 377Shuang Chen (陈霜)32.833, 41, 42, 34, 30, 33, 31, 30, 28, 32, 32, 328Clément Gallet32.933, 33, 35, 35, 29, 35, 39, 29, 35, 34, 31, 289Erik Akkersdijk33.433, 31, 31, 40, 30, 33, 32, 33, 37, 35, 26, 3910Timothy Sun33.630, 41, 34, 34, 32, 34, 35, 35, 32, 37, 32, 3111Bence Barát34.730, 36, 35, 34, 38, 33, 35, 36, 39, 31, 36, 3312Piotr Kózka35.235, 46, 39, 35, 33, 34, 35, 35, 36, 33, 33, 3713Cornelius Dieckmann35.437, 33, 34, 36, 31, 36, 39, 38, 32, DNF, 35, 3414Michał Pleskowicz35.538, 28, 40, 35, 32, 39, 41, 37, 29, 47, 31, 33Maarten Smit35.530, 38, 36, 35, 33, 34, 36, 40, 37, 31, 38, 3716François Courtès36.235, 33, 40, 33, 38, 37, 37, DNF, 33, 37, 36, 3617Arnaud van Galen36.435, 36, 28, 35, 43, 45, 31, 29, 34, 40, DNF, 3618Yunqi Ouyang (欧阳韵奇)36.629, 40, 35, 46, 40, 35, 36, 36, 39, 37, 36, 3219Mike Hughey37.237, 33, 46, 39, 38, 31, 44, 33, DNF, 35, 35, 3220Lorenzo Vigani Poli38.1DNF, 37, 47, 39, 38, 39, 42, 39, 36, 31, 29, 3321Pablo Aguilar Dominguez38.446, 37, 36, DNF, 36, 37, 40, 33, 43, 36, 37, 3622Auguste Olivry38.747, 39, 36, 39, 35, 37, 29, 35, 39, 43, DNF, 3723Jules Desjardin38.942, 45, 35, 39, 38, 38, 40, 42, 29, DNF, 38, 3224Rowe Hessler39.266, 36, 31, 37, 40, 33, 36, 33, 43, 32, DNF, 3625Riadi Arsandi39.638, 40, 37, 38, 45, 33, 37, 42, 43, 44, 40, 3726Dániel Varga39.942, 43, 35, 41, 42, 30, 41, 33, DNF, 43, 37, 42Ardianto Satriawan39.938, DNF, 51, 38, 45, 39, 35, 39, 43, 37, 34, 3428Lars Vennike Nielsson40.033, 46, 39, 47, DNF, 37, 39, 37, 34, 42, 42, 3729Krzysztof Kuncki40.351, 48, 47, 42, 34, DNF, 36, 32, 34, 39, 31, 4030Dan Dzoan40.539, 45, 41, 39, 43, 36, 38, DNF, 40, 41, 43, 3631Bob Burton41.245, 42, 41, 43, 45, 41, 31, 32, 47, 43, 43, 3732Henrik Buus Aagaard42.439, 39, 44, 43, DNF, 51, 29, 43, 47, 41, 40, 3733Joey Gouly42.736, 46, 55, 44, 37, 40, 49, 37, 44, 44, 42, 4434Mariano D'Imperio43.153, 58, 43, 40, 44, 39, 36, 42, 35, 33, 41, DNF35Kåre Krig43.539, 39, 48, 42, 46, 44, 46, 40, 44, 41, 46, 4736Renan Mondini Cerpe44.149, 43, 47, DNF, 45, 48, 34, 43, 39, 42, 44, 4137Nobuaki Suga (菅信昭)45.446, 40, 51, 48, 45, 46, DNF, 48, 39, 45, 46, 3838Markus Pirzer46.350, 46, 44, 48, 48, 42, DNF, 52, 43, 47, 43, 38



Spoiler: Code (Python 2)





```
[noparse]# Posted at: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?26121-Odd-WCA-stats-Stats-request-Thread&p=925988&viewfull=1#post925988

#-- Config --------------------------------------------------------------------

N = 12              # average-of-N
T = 1               # throw out T best/worst
EVENT_ID = '333fm'
EXPORT = 'WCA_export210_20131125.tsv.zip'

#-- Setup _--------------------------------------------------------------------

import os, zipfile, csv, cPickle, sys
NAME = os.path.splitext(os.path.basename(__file__))[0]

#-- Standard helpers ----------------------------------------------------------

def person_link(personId):
    url = 'https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=' + personId
    return '[url={}]{}[/url]'.format(url, names[personId])
    
def write_table(column_names, rows):
    with open(NAME+'.txt', 'w') as f:
        spoiler = NAME + ' (using ' + EXPORT + ')'
        f.write('[spoiler="' + spoiler + '"]\n[table="class: grid, align: left"]\n')
        f.write('[tr]' + ''.join('[td][b]{}[/b][/td]'.format(x) for x in column_names.split()) + '[/tr]\n')
        for row in rows:
            f.write('[tr]' + ''.join('[td]{}[/td]'.format(x) for x in row) + '[/tr]\n')
        f.write('[/table]')
        with open(__file__) as s:
            f.write('[spoiler="Code (Python %d)"][code][noparse]' % sys.version_info.major)
            f.write(s.read())
            f.write('[' + '/noparse]
```



\n')
f.write('


')

#-- Task-specific code --------------------------------------------------------

# Get everybody's name and results (pickle for speed)
try:
pkl_name = NAME + '.pkl'
with open(pkl_name, 'rb') as pkl:
names = cPickle.load(pkl)
results = cPickle.load(pkl)
except:
names, results = {}, {}
with zipfile.ZipFile(EXPORT) as zf:
with zf.open('WCA_export_Persons.tsv') as pf:
for row in csv.DictReader(pf, delimiter='\t'):
if row['subid'] == '1':
names[row['id']] = row['name']
with zf.open('WCA_export_Results.tsv') as pf:
for row in csv.DictReader(pf, delimiter='\t'):
if row['eventId'] == EVENT_ID:
for i in range(1, 6):
v = int(row['value' + str(i)])
if v > 0 or v == -1:
results.setdefault(row['personId'], []).append(v)
with open(pkl_name, 'wb') as pkl:
cPickle.dump(names, pkl)
cPickle.dump(results, pkl)

def average(personId):
# average-of-n, throwing out t best/worst attempts
# returns triple (avg, sorted, values) for easy sorting
res = results[personId]
best = None
for i in range(len(res) - N + 1):
values = res[i:i+N]
sorted_ = sorted(values, key=lambda v: (v<0, v))
counting = sorted_[T:N-T]
if min(counting) > 0:
avg = float(sum(counting)) / len(counting)
this = (avg, sorted_, values)
if not best or this < best:
best = this
return best

# Compute everybody's best average
sorted_ = sorted((average(p), p) for p in results.keys())

# Build the table
table = []
ctr, last_avg = 0, None
for avg, personId in sorted_:
if avg:
avg, foo, singles = avg
ctr += 1
last_avg, pos = avg, ('' if avg == last_avg else ctr)
singles = ', '.join(str(v) if v>0 else 'DNF' for v in singles)
table.append((pos, person_link(personId), avg, singles))

# Write the table to file
write_table('Position Who Average Singles', table)
[/noparse][/code][/spoiler]
[/spoiler]


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Nov 26, 2013)

Sebastien said:


> These are the results:
> 
> Valid FMC Means of 3:
> 
> ...



GJ <3


----------



## Mikel (Nov 27, 2013)

TheDubDubJr said:


> GJ <3



Thanks. I just need 1 more solve to nab the Average of 5!


----------



## Bhargav777 (Nov 27, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Thanks. I just need 1 more solve to nab the Average of 5!



Go go, may the 69 be with you. <3


----------



## TDM (Nov 27, 2013)

What are the smallest differences between OH and 2H averages? And in %?


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 27, 2013)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010EVDO01

After MPEI open were submitted, I noticed this competitor's best 3x3x3 avg is now sub 9 (8.99), yet his best 3x3x3 single is only 8.68.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 27, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010EVDO01
> 
> After MPEI open were submitted, I noticed this competitor's best 3x3x3 avg is now sub 9 (8.99), yet his best 3x3x3 single is only 8.68.



Another good one, slower but closer: 13.28 vs 13.40
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013LINZ04


----------



## Carrot (Nov 27, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Another good one, slower but closer: 13.28 vs 13.40
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013LINZ04



reminds me of when I had 3.71 vs 3.92 on pyra


----------



## cubizh (Nov 27, 2013)

*Top 50 according to their worst rank*
The following table shows competitors sorted by their worst ranked event.


Spoiler: Single




* personId	** Name	** Worst Rank	** worst event	** worst best	* 2009JIAN03	 Tong Jiang (蒋彤)	 77	 333bf	 00:54.33	 2010CHOU01	 Hsuang-Gu Chou (周炫谷)	 82	 minx	 01:06.22	 2008WEST02	 Simon Westlund	 96	 333oh	 00:13.22	 2012HORV01	 Attila Horváth	 104	 333fm	 30	 2009SUPU01	 Yuttana Suputthayangkun (ยุทธนา สุพุทธยางกูร)	 132	 sq1	 00:17.08	 2009ZEMD01	 Feliks Zemdegs	 135	 333fm	 31	 2010LIAN06	 Zhizhe Liang (梁稚喆)	 142	 333mbf	 6/7 54:40	 2013HNGN01	 Nguyễn Xuân Hồng	 163	 333bf	 01:16.18	 2012HIAP01	 Lê Hoàng Hiệp	 166	 333bf	 01:16.86	 2007COHE01	 Dan Cohen	 198	 333mbf	 3/3 13:22	 2011SUOJ01	 Jinghui Suo (索晶辉)	 199	 333bf	 01:25.33	 2005BATI01	 Milán Baticz	 201	 333ft	 01:40.30	 2010CANT02	 Antoine Cantin	 204	 777	 04:37.50	 2005AKKE01	 Erik Akkersdijk	 211	 333bf	 01:27.06	 2008BARA01	 Bence Barát	 213	 clock	 00:11.03	 2010CHEN51	 Ming Chen (陈明)	 250	 333bf	 01:32.19	 2013SILL01	 Aleksi Sillanpää	 251	 minx	 01:24.22	 2009SHEP01	 Daniel Sheppard	 285	 333oh	 00:15.36	 2009YAUR01	 Robert Yau	 295	 333bf	 01:38.83	 2012HOSS01	 Seyyed Ramin Hosseini (سید رامین حسینی)	 297	 clock	 00:12.43	 2011ZALE02	 Marcin Zalewski	 300	 666	 03:12.95	 2009DIEC01	 Cornelius Dieckmann	 313	 333ft	 02:13.47	 2011ZHAN36	 Min Zhang (张民)	 314	 333bf	 01:41.86	 2010ARBO01	 Morten Arborg	 330	 pyram	 00:04.44	 2009KASA01	 Akihiko Kasamatsu (笠松暁輝)	 332	 333	 00:09.13	 2007DAVI01	 Morley Davidson	 334	 333fm	 36	 2010KIPA01	 Jakub Kipa	 341	 777	 05:12.85	 2012CHOS01	 SeungBeom Cho	 342	 minx	 01:31.18	 2013KIMW01	 Woo Jin Kim (김우진)	 352	 333	 00:09.16	 2009PICH01	 Piti Pichedpan (ปิติ พิเชษฐพันธ์)	 358	 444	 00:42.81	 2011YEAN01	 Ángel Lin Ye	 359	 222	 00:02.16	 2011REED01	 Austin Reed	 367	 333	 00:09.21	 2010APAG01	 Richard Jay S. Apagar	 380	 666	 03:25.47	 2008VARG01	 Dániel Varga	 381	 333	 00:09.27	 2011CHEN19	 Qingbin Chen (陈庆斌)	 384	 333	 00:09.28	 2011MATA01	 Jorge Castillo Matas	 392	 333mbf	 3/4 27:31	 2010GARC02	 Carlos Méndez García-Barroso	 399	 333ft	 02:42.41	 2012ZULK01	 Muhammad Harith Bin Zulkaply	 401	 sq1	 00:25.65	 2010WANG68	 Bill Wang	 413	 333mbf	 2/3 3:47	 2010LINS01	 Shengdong Lin	 421	 333bf	 01:58.63	 2011IIDA01	 Tomoya Iida (飯田朋也)	 422	 333	 00:09.40	 2013ZHAO07	 Yue Zhao (赵悦)	 431	 minx	 01:38.17	 2009LIUE01	 Evan Liu	 440	 333oh	 00:16.72	 2011KLYA01	 Sergey Klyakhandler	 443	 222	 00:02.30	 2007YOSH01	 Takumi Yoshida (吉田匠)	 451	 333bf	 02:03.47	 2008LINH01	 Hao-Zheng Lin (林浩正)	 459	 222	 00:02.33	 2011CAHY03	 Hendry Cahyadi	 459	 333fm	 38	 2010CORM02	 Louis Cormier	 461	 333bf	 02:04.68	 2011LIYI02	 Yinqin Li (李尹钦)	 464	 333oh	 00:16.93	 2009WANG26	 Weihong Wang (王伟宏)	 467	 sq1	 00:28.09	






Spoiler: Average




* personId	** Name	** Worst Rank	** worst event	** worst best	* 2007NAKA03	 Yu Nakajima (中島悠)	 32	 pyram	 00:04.41	 2009SUPU01	 Yuttana Suputthayangkun (ยุทธนา สุพุทธยางกูร)	 46	 sq1	 00:18.11	 2006SCHI01	 Zoltán Schindler	 93	 clock	 00:10.59	 2010CHOU01	 Hsuang-Gu Chou (周炫谷)	 96	 minx	 01:16.20	 2008EUNG01	 Lee Eung-Chang	 144	 333ft	 01:46.37	 2007OMUR01	 Syuhei Omura (大村周平)	 147	 222	 00:03.31	 2009ZEMD01	 Feliks Zemdegs	 148	 clock	 00:11.80	 2009YAUR01	 Robert Yau	 152	 pyram	 00:05.74	 2010CANT02	 Antoine Cantin	 166	 777	 04:42.91	 2005AKKE01	 Erik Akkersdijk	 173	 sq1	 00:26.45	 2010BREC01	 John Brechon	 185	 333ft	 02:00.51	 2007COHE01	 Dan Cohen	 186	 333ft	 02:00.78	 2005BATI01	 Milán Baticz	 191	 333ft	 02:02.11	 2013KIMW01	 Woo Jin Kim (김우진)	 193	 333	 00:10.55	 2013SILL01	 Aleksi Sillanpää	 203	 minx	 01:29.33	 2010WANG68	 Bill Wang	 209	 minx	 01:29.79	 2010CORM02	 Louis Cormier	 214	 sq1	 00:27.73	 2008WEST02	 Simon Westlund	 215	 333oh	 00:18.69	 2011IIDA01	 Tomoya Iida (飯田朋也)	 225	 333oh	 00:18.78	 2008BARA01	 Bence Barát	 243	 clock	 00:13.68	 2007VALK01	 Mats Valk	 252	 333ft	 02:27.79	 2011ZALE02	 Marcin Zalewski	 265	 666	 03:20.71	 2011CAHY03	 Hendry Cahyadi	 271	 777	 05:15.50	 2011MATA01	 Jorge Castillo Matas	 282	 sq1	 00:30.07	 2012GAMZ01	 Rasul Gamzabekov	 282	 333oh	 00:19.35	 2007YOSH01	 Takumi Yoshida (吉田匠)	 284	 sq1	 00:30.16	 2010ARBO01	 Morten Arborg	 286	 sq1	 00:30.20	 2010GARC02	 Carlos Méndez García-Barroso	 303	 333ft	 02:55.29	 2013WONA01	 Amber Won	 303	 333	 00:11.12	 2011LIYI02	 Yinqin Li (李尹钦)	 310	 333oh	 00:19.66	 2012GENG02	 Qiqi Geng (耿祺琪)	 321	 777	 05:26.27	 2008JUNG03	 Han Jung-Kyu	 335	 sq1	 00:32.54	 2008VARG01	 Dániel Varga	 335	 333	 00:11.28	 2008YUNS02	 Yunsu Nam (남윤수)	 337	 555	 01:36.94	 2012CHOS01	 SeungBeom Cho	 341	 sq1	 00:32.92	 2013ZHAO07	 Yue Zhao (赵悦)	 348	 minx	 01:42.21	 2010SUGA01	 Sei Sugama (洲鎌星)	 352	 pyram	 00:07.00	 2009LIUE01	 Evan Liu	 356	 333oh	 00:20.11	 2006GOTT01	 Michael Gottlieb	 357	 222	 00:03.84	 2008LINH01	 Hao-Zheng Lin (林浩正)	 359	 pyram	 00:07.03	 2010LANE02	 Mitchell Lane	 367	 333oh	 00:20.21	 2010APAG01	 Richard Jay S. Apagar	 370	 666	 03:40.46	 2012COST01	 Kevin Costello III	 387	 pyram	 00:07.19	 2011KNOT01	 Wojciech Knott	 389	 555	 01:38.51	 2009WANG26	 Weihong Wang (王伟宏)	 396	 sq1	 00:35.05	 2008SMIT04	 Maarten Smit	 406	 333ft	 03:56.18	 2012HOSS01	 Seyyed Ramin Hosseini (سید رامین حسینی)	 409	 clock	 00:17.84	 2009BOZS01	 Hunor Bózsing	 417	 sq1	 00:35.93	 2010KIPA01	 Jakub Kipa	 417	 777	 05:52.16	 2011SUNG01	 Sungho Hong (홍성호)	 419	 pyram	 00:07.38


----------



## Renslay (Nov 27, 2013)

cubizh said:


> *Top 50 according to their worst rank*
> The following table shows competitors sorted by their worst ranked event.
> 
> 
> ...



The second is average, right?


----------



## Stefan (Nov 27, 2013)

Boo, such best worst rank is easier if you only do one event. I'll argue that my mom wins, with worst rank "minus infinity", as that's a good definition for the maximum of the empty set, just like for example the zero for the empty sum or one for the empty product


----------



## cubizh (Nov 28, 2013)

Renslay said:


> The second is average, right?


Yes, thanks for the remark, it's fixed.


Stefan said:


> Boo, such best worst rank is easier if you only do one event. I'll argue that my mom wins, with worst rank "minus infinity", as that's a good definition for the maximum of the empty set, just like for example the zero for the empty sum or one for the empty product


Yeah, the results can be a bit iffy, but it's nice to see where some people have troubles with. It was made upon request.

One odd/curious thing I've noticed while doing stats, but never really bothered to post and haven't found here, is that if you sort the WCA IDs of all people who have completed at least one average, the first two that appear are 1982FRID01 (Jessica Fridrich) and 1982PETR01 (Lars Petrus), which are two notable cubing entities, that have developed/popularized two well known 3x3 methods. They both share the same 3x3 average: 20.48


----------



## Mikel (Nov 28, 2013)

What is the ranking list for most U.S. states competed in by citizens? 

I am pretty sure this has been done before, but I searched and could not find it.


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 28, 2013)

Best (top 10/100) 2x2 podiums? Please?


----------



## TMOY (Nov 28, 2013)

cubizh said:


> One odd/curious thing I've noticed while doing stats, but never really bothered to post and haven't found here, is that if you sort the WCA IDs of all people who have completed at least one average, the first two that appear are 1982FRID01 (Jessica Fridrich) and 1982PETR01 (Lars Petrus), which are two notable cubing entities, that have developed/popularized two well known 3x3 methods. They both share the same 3x3 average: 20.48


Speaking about the WC1982 competitors, I thought that only three of them (Jessica rFridrich, Lars Petrus and Guus Razoux Schulz) had competed in the 2000s-2010s again, but I just found out that there's a fourth one:

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=1982VALD01

But he's twice as slow now as he was in the 1980s, obviously he doesn't practice anymore.


----------



## cubizh (Nov 28, 2013)

TMOY said:


> fourth one: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=1982VALD01


Yes it was interesting, the competition last year that he participated had his own name, I believe it was dedicated to him, for the 30th anniversary of the 1982 adventure. Natán may shed some light on it.
I had already thought about it when we have a competition here to contact our 1982 representative as well, hopefully to be able to give a small talk sharing his views/thoughts about that event in Budapest and how things were back then, and see how fast he is.
If I may go a little further off-topic, the history of competitive cubing and its evolution is something that I really like to read about and it's something that most new people know nothing about.
I hope someone that lived through that era (<1982-2000; early 2000's-2004) of cubing, with the inception of the WCA, is documenting their thoughts so they can, for instance, publish a book or write a paper about it a few years from now. I'd really like to see that.


----------



## Lid (Nov 28, 2013)

RCTACameron said:


> Best (top 10/100) 2x2 podiums? Please?


Here ya go. (Hope I got it all right )



Spoiler: Top 100 2x2x2 podiums




16,55MelbourneCubeDay201327,37SheppartonWinter201337,85USNationals201248,12WC201358,23GermanNationals201168,26AustralianNationals201378,30PolishOpen201388,34WC201198,37BerkeleySummer2013108,56DutchOpen2011118,65HillsdaleFall2013128,74Indiana2013138,75Waterloo2013148,77HarvardFall2013158,83NewarkH2H20128,83WaterlooFall2012178,84CanadianOpen2013188,89MelbourneCubeDay2012198,94TorontoSpring2012208,97ParkRidgeOpen2011219,01WinonaOpen2013229,10AustralianNationals20129,10NationalCapitalRegion2013249,11AsianChampionship20109,11MadridOpen2013269,14MunichOpen20139,14KrungThepOpen2011289,18JuraOpen2012299,20USNationals2011309,22Euro2012319,24CaltechFall2013329,25ShanghaiSummer2012339,27ShanghaiPortOpen2011349,28JapanOpen2012359,30CanadianOpen2011369,31AustralianNationals2011379,32GrudziadzOpen2013389,33IranOpen2013399,36AntelopeValleyFall2013409,38Guangdong2012419,41HungarianOpen20119,41DixonOpen2012439,50WestonsuperMare2012449,51N8W8Summer2012459,53PolishNationals2013469,57Euro2010479,58IranSummerCube20139,58UAMOpen2013499,59JerseyShoreOpen20129,59UKChampionship2013519,60JapanContest20129,60BayAreaSummer2013539,62KaohsiungOpen2013549,65SingaporeOpen2012559,66JakartaOpen2012569,68PolishOpen20129,68CuthbertsOpen2013589,73NottinghamOpen2013599,75HungarianOpen2012609,77SpanishChampionships20139,77AsianChampionship2012629,80TaiwanSummer2013639,81TorontoSummer2012649,83LjubljanaOpen20139,83IranAutumnCube2013669,85CzechOpen2013679,86MPEIOpen2013689,87ArgoOpen20139,87GermanOpen2012709,89BridgewaterOpen20119,89GuildfordOpen2013729,91NewAlbany2013739,92MNWOpen20129,92ThailandChampionship2013759,94LyonOpen2011769,95Indiana2012779,98KrakowOpen2013789,99HarvardSpring20139,99VCubeSpiel20118010,00SLSJastrzebie20138110,02KubarooOpen201110,02HangzhouOpen201210,02WuxiOpen20138410,06SpanishChampionship201210,06CubingKoreaJanuary20128610,07VancouverOpenSummer201310,07UKOpen20118810,11LibertyScience20128910,12SwedishChampionship20129010,13KoreanChampionship20119110,14KantoOpen20129210,15CianjurOpen20139310,16KoreanStyle20139410,17BandungDuaTujuh201110,17MelbourneSpring201310,17Cubetcha20109710,18Thailand20129810,20SwedishChampionship20139910,24UKOpen201210010,25Tsukuba2012






Spoiler: Bonus 10 worse podiums




1035,80CaltechFall2005936,20AustinOpen2008837,82ShristiOpen2009740,20Sweden2004640,97IndianOpen2008545,67Hungary2005448,58Ibaraki2007355,12Roraima2012263,90ChalmersOpen20051101,51DubaiOpen2009


----------



## Lid (Nov 28, 2013)

More best podiums, this time in 4-5-6-7-oh-bld-feet-mega-pyra-sq1-clock!



Spoiler: Top 10 podiums:




4x4x4 99,56WC2013107,35MPEIOpen2013112,20WC2011112,60JapanOpen2013113,41Euro2012113,93GermanOpen2012114,02VelbertOpen2013114,17JapanContestSpring2013114,401AVG2013114,61RiverHillWinter20135x5x5 194,57WC2013200,34WC2011210,27GuildfordOpen2013210,55KawasakiOpen2012212,92VancouverOpenSummer2013213,26Tsukuba2012215,00ShanghaiSummer2012215,08JapanOpen2012215,27USNationals2011217,10KansaiStar20126x6x6 385,77WC2013411,54MPEIOpen2013419,89Euro2012420,99SuzhouOpen2012424,20ShanghaiSummer2012432,13WC2011444,50USNationals2012446,84MunichOpen2013446,95HungarianOpen2012447,33SuzhouOpen20117x7x7 534,52WC2013618,21SuzhouOpen2012618,67ShanghaiSummer2013619,78MunichOpen2013622,43AustrianBigCube2013623,41Euro2012634,44MPEIOpen2013635,94ShanghaiSummer2012643,16SLSJastrzebie2013658,12TUT20133x3x3OH 43,79WC201344,87JuraOpen201245,58Euro201246,00KrungThepOpen201146,27ThailandChampionship201346,60Waterloo201346,64Monmouth201346,69UTOpen201246,83PolishOpen201347,05MPEIOpen20133x3x3BLD 80,67PolishNationals201393,30ManufakturaOpen201396,02GrudziadzOpen201397,85WC2013100,03WC2011105,54Euro2012108,03CzechOpen2013118,23MPEIOpen2013118,24SLSJastrzebie2013123,85BerkeleySummer20133x3x3feet 127,81KansaiOpen2013129,08WC2013135,23WC2011138,84JakartaSpeedcubing2013144,53JapanOpen2012145,41Euro2012147,49SESCInterlagos2013149,33SESCPompeia2013151,51KawasakiOpen2012152,66JapanOpen2013Megaminx 155,76SwedishChampionship2013158,51WC2013159,77WC2011166,09Euro2012175,32USNationals2012181,42SwedishChampionship2012183,90Euro2010185,49DanishOpen2011186,92VargardaOpen2012189,89TorontoOpenWinter2013Pyraminx 11,49CubeFactory201311,49KediriOpen201311,66WC201312,00GLSAutumnReda201312,28Euro201212,33JakartaSpeedcubing201313,37ChojniceOpen201313,39Brasileiro201313,51SingaporeOpen201313,60PolishOpen2013Square-1 41,18Guangdong201241,66ShenzhenUniversity201143,27GuiyangOpen201243,94WC201345,38GuangzhouSCAU201345,98Euro201246,96OneToEight201147,25GuangzhouBigCubes201048,58GuangdongOpen201048,74GuangzhouCCSA2013Clock 23,20WC201124,24WC201324,37Euro201225,12JapanOpen201225,26ValenciaSummerOpen201325,28N8W8Summer201325,68CubeCampKanazawa201126,04AsianChampionship201226,34IndonesianChampionship201226,51GermanNationals2013


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Nov 28, 2013)

Mikel said:


> What is the ranking list for most U.S. states competed in by citizens?
> 
> I am pretty sure this has been done before, but I searched and could not find it.



Yeah I've definitely posted this before, but I can't find it either. I'm including non-US citizens here because there's not many at the top of the rankings.



Spoiler





```
SELECT personId, personName, COUNT( DISTINCT state ) 
FROM Results
JOIN (

SELECT id, SUBSTRING( cityName, INSTR( cityName,  "," ) +2 ) AS state
FROM Competitions
WHERE countryId =  "USA"
)States ON Results.competitionId = States.id
GROUP BY 1 
ORDER BY 3 DESC 
LIMIT 0 , 30
```
2003BURT01	Bob Burton	19
2007HASH01	Takao Hashimoto (橋本貴夫)	15
2005REYN01	Tim Reynolds	15
2004MAOT02	Tyson Mao (毛台勝)	14
2004ZAMO01	Adam Zamora	14
2007COHE01	Dan Cohen	14
2005CAMP01	Dave Campbell	13
2007HESS01	Rowe Hessler	13
2006NORS01	Bruce Norskog	13
2006MERT01	Jim Mertens	12
2008WONE01	David Woner	12
2004CHAN04	Shelley Chang	12
2009LIAN03	Chester Lian	11
2007BARR01	Kian Barry	11
2008SEAR01	Anthony Brooks	11
2009LIUE01	Evan Liu	11
2010CRIS01	Ethan Crislip	11
2011SAKO01	Corey Sakowski	11
2007SUNT01	Timothy Sun	11
2007ALIW01	Waris Ali	11
2006SAWL01	Jaclyn Sawler	11


----------



## Mikel (Nov 28, 2013)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Yeah I've definitely posted this before, but I can't find it either. I'm including non-US citizens here because there's not many at the top of the rankings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! I've been to 10 currently, so I'm catching up!


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 28, 2013)

Lid said:


> More best podiums, this time in 4-5-6-7-oh-bld-feet-mega-pyra-sq1-clock!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol WC2011 clock podium was better than WC2013


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 28, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> lol WC2011 clock podium was better than WC2013


My bad. I got worse


----------



## cubizh (Nov 28, 2013)

Lid said:


> Here ya go. (Hope I got it all right )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just to complement the information of this particular stat:


Spoiler: Top 100 2x2 Podium Competitors




* Podium Time Sum	** gold	** silver	** bronze	* 6.55	 Jayden McNeill	 Cameron Stollery	 Feliks Zemdegs	 7.37	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Cameron Stollery	 Jayden McNeill	 7.85	 Christopher Olson	 Edward Lin	 Austin Reed	 8.12	 Cameron Stollery	 Michał Pleskowicz	 Mats Valk	 8.23	 Mats Valk	 Cornelius Dieckmann	 Leonhard Kehrberger	 8.26	 Cameron Stollery	 Jayden McNeill	 Feliks Zemdegs	 8.30	 Michał Pleskowicz	 Jakub Kipa	 Mateusz Fydrych	 8.34	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Michał Pleskowicz	 Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์)	 8.37	 Edward Lin	 Cornelius Dieckmann	 Daniel Sheppard	 8.56	 Milán Baticz	 Bence Barát	 Maarten Smit	 8.65	 Lucas Etter	 Anthony Brooks	 Rami Sbahi	 8.74	 Christopher Olson	 Anthony Brooks	 Rami Sbahi	 8.75	 Anthony Brooks	 Justin Jaffray	 Forte Shinko	 8.77	 Rowe Hessler	 Kevin Costello III	 Tim Reynolds	 8.83	 Alex Koroglu	 Andy Smith	 Rowe Hessler	 8.83	 Justin Jaffray	 Forte Shinko	 Louis Cormier	 8.84	 Bill Wang	 Ray Vince Ong	 Louis Cormier	 8.89	 Cameron Stollery	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Jayden McNeill	 8.94	 Bill Wang	 Louis Cormier	 Justin Jaffray	 8.97	 Dan Cohen	 Mike Kotch	 Ethan Crislip	 9.01	 John Brechon	 Christopher Olson	 Waris Ali	 9.10	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Cameron Stollery	 Jayden McNeill	 9.10	 Justin Jaffray	 Louis Cormier	 Antoine Cantin	 9.11	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Peerawich Hiranpaphakorn (พีรวิชญ์ พิรัญปภากร)	 Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทย์โยธิน)	 9.11	 Carlos Méndez García-Barroso	 Jorge Castillo Matas	 Bence Barát	 9.14	 Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์)	 Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทย์โยธิน)	 Peerawich Hiranpaphakorn (พีรวิชญ์ พิรัญปภากร)	 9.14	 Bence Barát	 Jan Bentlage	 Sébastien Auroux	 9.18	 Michał Pleskowicz	 Jakub Kipa	 Marcin Jakubowski	 9.20	 Anthony Brooks	 Christopher Olson	 Rowe Hessler	 9.22	 Carlos Méndez García-Barroso	 Michał Pleskowicz	 Mats Valk	 9.24	 Edward Lin	 Nick Stanton	 Everett Kelly	 9.25	 Yu Nakajima (中島悠)	 Zhouheng Sun (孙舟横)	 Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)	 9.27	 Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์)	 Zhouheng Sun (孙舟横)	 Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)	 9.28	 Yui Tomita (富田唯依)	 Yu Nakajima (中島悠)	 Junya Tomita (富田純也)	 9.30	 Bill Wang	 James Tu	 Justin Jaffray	 9.31	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Cameron Stollery	 Florian Kreyssig	 9.32	 Michał Pleskowicz	 Jakub Wolniewicz	 Wojciech Szatanowski	 9.33	 Mohammad Reza Karimi (محمد رضا کریمی)	 Fardin Bahadory Nejad (فردین بهادری نژاد)	 Seyyed Mohammad Hossein Fatemi (سید محمد حسین فاطمی)	 9.36	 Edward Lin	 Everett Kelly	 Peter Chau	 9.38	 Qingbin Chen (陈庆斌)	 Ken Lin (練柏健)	 Weixing Zhang (张炜星)	 9.41	 Bence Barát	 András Szermek	 Milán Baticz	 9.41	 Christopher Olson	 SeungBeom Cho	 John Brechon	 9.50	 Daniel Sheppard	 Thom Barlow	 Robert Yau	 9.51	 Mats Valk	 Robert Yau	 Maarten Smit	 9.53	 Michał Pleskowicz	 Jakub Wolniewicz	 Mateusz Fydrych	 9.57	 Michał Pleskowicz	 Mats Valk	 Cornelius Dieckmann	 9.58	 Carlos Méndez García-Barroso	 Pablo Aguilar Dominguez	 Alberto Pérez de Rada Fiol	 9.58	 Seyyed Mohammad Hossein Fatemi (سید محمد حسین فاطمی)	 Ali Dadfar (علی دادفر)	 Mohammad Reza Karimi (محمد رضا کریمی)	 9.59	 Andy Smith	 Rowe Hessler	 Jonathan Lin	 9.59	 Sameer Mahmood	 Ben Whitmore	 Daniel Sheppard	 9.60	 Yui Tomita (富田唯依)	 Yu Nakajima (中島悠)	 Junya Tomita (富田純也)	 9.60	 Edward Lin	 Mitchell Lane	 Weston Mizumoto	 9.62	 Yi-Sa Chen (陳以撒)	 Cornelius Dieckmann	 Ping-Yueh Huang (黃品越)	 9.65	 Zhou Yichen (周奕臣)	 Leong Wing Sik	 Howard Wong Jun Yen (黄俊仁)	 9.66	 Vincent Hartanto Utomo	 Kirk Nicklaus Manibuy	 Renhard Julindra	 9.68	 Michał Pleskowicz	 Jakub Cabaj	 Piotr Kózka	 9.68	 Ben Whitmore	 Robert Yau	 Alexander Lau	 9.73	 Daniel Sheppard	 Robert Yau	 Ben Whitmore	 9.75	 Bence Barát	 Bence Irsik	 Milán Baticz	 9.77	 Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์)	 Qingbin Chen (陈庆斌)	 Kailong Li (李开隆)	 9.77	 Carlos Méndez García-Barroso	 Jorge Castillo Matas	 Rafael Rodriguez Santana	 9.80	 Yi-Sa Chen (陳以撒)	 Hao-Zheng Lin (林浩正)	 I-Fan Wu (吳亦凡)	 9.81	 Louis Cormier	 Bill Wang	 Neel Shah	 9.83	 Bence Barát	 Jure Gregorc	 Hunor Bózsing	 9.83	 Mohammad Reza Karimi (محمد رضا کریمی)	 Yasin Rajabi (یاسین رجبی)	 Seyyed Mohammad Hossein Fatemi (سید محمد حسین فاطمی)	 9.85	 Bence Barát	 Hunor Bózsing	 Jakob Kogler	 9.86	 Mats Valk	 Nikolay Evdokimov	 Nurym Kudaibergen	 9.87	 Cornelius Dieckmann	 Mats Valk	 Sébastien Auroux	 9.87	 Erik Akkersdijk	 Bence Barát	 Christoph Prasch	 9.89	 Rowe Hessler	 Andy Smith	 Zach Goldman	 9.89	 Robert Yau	 Alexander Lau	 Sameer Mahmood	 9.91	 Christopher Olson	 Lucas Etter	 Blake Thompson	 9.92	 Alexey Oblaukhov	 Nikolay Evdokimov	 Maksim Vorobyev	 9.92	 Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทย์โยธิน)	 Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์)	 Teera Tareesuchevakul (ธีรา ธารีสุชีวกุล)	 9.94	 Bence Barát	 Kevin Guillaumond	 Auguste Olivry	 9.95	 Christopher Olson	 Lucas Etter	 John Brechon	 9.98	 Mateusz Fydrych	 Jakub Kipa	 Piotr Kózka	 9.99	 Bence Barát	 Erik Akkersdijk	 Janis Leineweber	 9.99	 Rowe Hessler	 Louis Cormier	 Andrew Ricci	 10.00	 Mateusz Fydrych	 Jakub Kipa	 Przemysław Kaleta	 10.02	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Cameron Stollery	 Tim Major	 10.02	 Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)	 Zihao Wang (王子豪)	 Xiao Hu (胡霄)	 10.02	 Zhouheng Sun (孙舟横)	 Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)	 Jiawen Wu (吴嘉文)	 10.06	 Lee Kyeong-Sub (이경섭)	 Yunsu Nam (남윤수)	 Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호)	 10.06	 Carlos Méndez García-Barroso	 Alberto Pérez de Rada Fiol	 Jorge Castillo Matas	 10.07	 Daniel Sheppard	 Daniel Mucklow	 Rowan Kinneavy	 10.07	 Ben Yu (虞润川)	 Ibrahim Vajgel-Shedid	 Kevin Hays	 10.11	 Alex Koroglu	 Rowe Hessler	 Timothy Sun	 10.12	 Morten Arborg	 Simon Westlund	 Ole Nikolai Gjerset	 10.13	 Yunsu Nam (남윤수)	 Lee Kyeong-Sub (이경섭)	 Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호)	 10.14	 Yui Tomita (富田唯依)	 Mina Tomita (富田美菜)	 Junya Tomita (富田純也)	 10.15	 Vincent Hartanto Utomo	 Hendry Cahyadi	 Stephen Adhisaputra	 10.16	 Lee Kyeong-Sub (이경섭)	 SungJoon Hong (홍성준)	 Sungho Hong (홍성호)	 10.17	 Christopher Olson	 Anthony Brooks	 Waris Ali	 10.17	 Vincent Hartanto Utomo	 Stephen Adhisaputra	 Howard Wong Jun Yen (黄俊仁)	 10.17	 Jayden McNeill	 Cameron Stollery	 Jack O'Mahony	 10.18	 Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์)	 Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทย์โยธิน)	 Teera Tareesuchevakul (ธีรา ธารีสุชีวกุล)	 10.20	 Simon Westlund	 Louis Cormier	 Mattias Uvesten	 10.24	 Daniel Sheppard	 Robert Yau	 Thom Barlow	 10.25	 Mina Tomita (富田美菜)	 Yui Tomita (富田唯依)	 Junya Tomita (富田純也)


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Nov 28, 2013)

Inspired by Sarah's 4x4 and 5x5 results, has anyone found the biggest % increases in time from nxn to (n-1)x(n-1)?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Nov 29, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> My bad. I got worse



Me too. And the scrambles got worse, also.


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 29, 2013)

Lid said:


> Here ya go. (Hope I got it all right )
> 
> 
> 
> ...





cubizh said:


> Just to complement the information of this particular stat:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Top 100 2x2 Podium Competitors
> ...



Thanks guys! 

As I suspected, I'm in quite a few of them.  Me/Faz/Jay make up the top 2 and #6.  And I'm not surprised that our cube day podium is by far the best - those scramble were ridiculous, and the slowest average of the 3 of us was 2.31. :O I think that podium is going to be very hard to beat.


----------



## ottozing (Nov 29, 2013)

RCTACameron said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> As I suspected, I'm in quite a few of them.  Me/Faz/Jay make up the top 2 and #6.  And I'm not surprised that our cube day podium is by far the best - those scramble were ridiculous, and the slowest average of the 3 of us was 2.31. :O I think that podium is going to be very hard to beat.



We so pro <3

I think we could beat this though. The scrambles weren't that ridiculous imo. Just very nice


----------



## cubizh (Nov 29, 2013)

*Commanding Leads*
The following shows the events in competitions where the slowest solve of the winner average was faster than the fastest solve from the 2nd place, sorted by their difference.



Spoiler: 2x2 - 47 competitions




* competitionId	** Winning Average	** personName	** personCountryId	** Slowest from 1st	** Fastest from 2nd	** 2nd competitor	** Difference	* CubeCanadaDay2011	 3.88	 Justin Jaffray	 Canada	 6.06	 8.88	 Alex Comeau	 2.82	 OsakaOpen2008	 4.07	 Syuhei Omura (大村周平)	 Japan	 4.41	 6.47	 Hiroto Ueda (上田浩登)	 2.06	 TechnicheCubeOpen2013	 3.81	 Kabyanil Talukdar	 India	 3.97	 5.70	 Swaminathan Chandrasekaran	 1.73	 BeijingFallOpen2008	 4.09	 Timothy Sun	 USA	 5.36	 6.84	 Yunqi Ouyang (欧阳韵奇)	 1.48	 DrexelWinter2010	 4.03	 Timothy Sun	 USA	 4.90	 6.28	 Joe Epstein	 1.38	 MinnesotaOpen2007	 6.49	 Phil Thomas	 USA	 8.21	 9.57	 Isaac Wappes	 1.36	 ValenciaSummerOpen2013	 2.28	 Carlos Méndez García-Barroso	 Spain	 3.00	 4.36	 Jose Angel Montesa Solaz	 1.36	 BeijingOpen2007	 5.83	 Timothy Sun	 USA	 7.55	 8.88	 Yunqi Ouyang (欧阳韵奇)	 1.33	 CannesOpen2013	 2.98	 Kevin Guillaumond	 France	 3.22	 4.40	 Erwan Kohler	 1.18	 DanishSpecial2009	 4.84	 Henrik Buus Aagaard	 Denmark	 5.38	 6.55	 Oscar Roth Andersen	 1.17	 BarcelonaOpen2008	 3.74	 Edouard Chambon	 France	 4.66	 5.80	 Ernesto Fernández Regueira	 1.14	 Kyoto2005	 6.87	 Katsuyuki Konishi (小西克幸)	 Japan	 9.56	 10.66	 Shuichi Kuroiwa (黒岩秀一)	 1.10	 EngineerOpen2011	 5.50	 Manasij Venkatesh	 India	 6.11	 7.06	 Sukesh Subaharan	 0.95	 GuangzhouSCAU2013	 2.31	 Qingbin Chen (陈庆斌)	 China	 2.47	 3.41	 Weixing Zhang (张炜星)	 0.94	 ManufakturaOpen2013	 2.57	 Michał Pleskowicz	 Poland	 3.40	 4.34	 Marcin Jakubowski	 0.94	 MontpellierOpen2009	 3.54	 Edouard Chambon	 France	 4.46	 5.21	 Kanneti Sae Han (คันธ์เนตี แซ่ห่าน)	 0.75	 KurriKurri2012	 3.34	 Jayden McNeill	 Australia	 3.84	 4.58	 Chris Wilkinson	 0.74	 HebeiUniversity2013	 2.87	 Qianchuan Gui (桂黔川)	 China	 3.31	 4.02	 Yuxuan Wang (王宇轩)	 0.71	 Cubetcha2012	 3.00	 Christopher Olson	 USA	 3.43	 4.13	 Waris Ali	 0.70	 ChalmersOpen2006	 5.38	 Gunnar Krig	 Sweden	 6.04	 6.70	 Gustav Fredell	 0.66	 ItalianChampionship2010	 3.31	 Bence Barát	 Hungary	 3.55	 4.13	 Giovanni Contardi	 0.58	 ConnecticutSummer2009	 3.99	 Rowe Hessler	 USA	 4.78	 5.33	 Michael Gottlieb	 0.55	 MilanBlindDay2012	 2.89	 Andrea Lo Sardo	 Italy	 3.20	 3.61	 Matteo Provasi	 0.41	 CherryBlossom2013	 2.50	 Yu Nakajima (中島悠)	 Japan	 2.90	 3.31	 Sinpei Araki (荒木慎平)	 0.41	 LexingtonFallOpen2008	 4.40	 Phil Thomas	 USA	 4.91	 5.27	 Ned Williamson	 0.36	 AachenOpen2009	 4.70	 Erik Akkersdijk	 Netherlands	 5.06	 5.36	 Jens Diewald	 0.30	 Roraima2012	 6.17	 Rafael Werneck Cinoto	 Brazil	 8.21	 8.50	 Abraão da Silva Batista	 0.29	 MinnesotaOpen2011	 2.41	 Christopher Olson	 USA	 3.00	 3.28	 John Brechon	 0.28	 USNationals2009	 3.56	 Rowe Hessler	 USA	 4.13	 4.40	 Erik Johnson	 0.27	 OficinaOpen2012	 3.28	 Gabriel Dechichi Barbar	 Brazil	 4.63	 4.90	 André Lars da Cunha	 0.27	 XianCherryBlossom2013	 3.64	 Yan Jin (金岩)	 China	 4.01	 4.28	 Mulun Yin (阴目仑)	 0.27	 IndianOpen2013	 4.04	 Ayush Kumar	 India	 4.71	 4.94	 Gaurav Taneja	 0.23	 Svekub2006	 7.06	 Gunnar Krig	 Sweden	 8.14	 8.34	 Marcus Gerhardsson	 0.20	 QingmingFestivalOpen2009	 3.90	 Timothy Sun	 USA	 4.71	 4.90	 Xiaobo Hu (胡晓波)	 0.19	 UKOpen2010	 3.35	 Rowan Kinneavy	 United Kingdom	 3.65	 3.84	 Simon Crawford	 0.19	 XianSpring2010	 4.08	 Haowei Fan (樊浩玮)	 China	 4.83	 5.00	 Fubo Wang (王富博)	 0.17	 IndianaSummerOpen2009	 4.05	 Phil Thomas	 USA	 5.09	 5.25	 Shaden Smith	 0.16	 IowaOpen2011	 3.95	 Christopher Olson	 USA	 4.53	 4.69	 Jacob Chenitz	 0.16	 GdanskOpen2008	 4.26	 Łukasz Ciałoń	 Poland	 4.75	 4.90	 Piotr Kózka	 0.15	 IndianCubeChallenge2013	 3.16	 Bhargav Narasimhan	 India	 3.81	 3.96	 Akash Rupela	 0.15	 Spain2006	 7.59	 Ernesto Fernández Regueira	 Spain	 8.22	 8.36	 José Antonio Domínguez Miguel	 0.14	 LyonSummerOpen2010	 3.77	 Philippe Virouleau	 France	 4.50	 4.59	 Kanneti Sae Han (คันธ์เนตี แซ่ห่าน)	 0.09	 AustralianNationals2010	 2.56	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Australia	 3.22	 3.28	 Cameron Stollery	 0.06	 FuglsangparkOpen2009	 4.52	 Bence Barát	 Hungary	 4.80	 4.84	 Henrik Buus Aagaard	 0.04	 KociewieOpen2009	 4.88	 Michał Robaczyk	 Poland	 5.22	 5.25	 Piotr Frankowski	 0.03	 BialystokOpen2010	 2.89	 Michał Pleskowicz	 Poland	 3.61	 3.63	 Piotr Kózka	 0.02	 CelebesOpen2010	 5.10	 Riadi Arsandi	 Indonesia	 5.84	 5.86	 Fachmi Pachlevi	 0.02	






Spoiler: 3x3 - 84 competitions




* competitionId	** Winning Average	** personName	** personCountryId	** Slowest from 1st	** Fastest from 2nd	** 2nd competitor	** Difference	* DubaiOpen2009	 47.59	 Deepthi Rathakrishnan	 India	 54.71	 01:02.86	 Mohammad Forootani (محمد فروتنی)	 8.15	 CaltechWinter2004	 16.53	 Shotaro Makisumi (牧角章太郎)	 Japan	 18.05	 25.43	 Lars Petrus	 7.38	 PragyanOpen2011	 15.52	 Bernett Orlando	 India	 17.31	 23.72	 Kaushik Sundar	 6.41	 DelhiOpen2010	 14.67	 Bernett Orlando	 India	 17.71	 24.11	 Rahul Kadukar	 6.40	 WaikatoAutumnOpen2010	 16.07	 Dene Beardsley	 New Zealand	 16.50	 22.34	 Angelu Cayanan	 5.84	 ChennaiCubeChallenge2009	 18.04	 Bernett Orlando	 India	 21.88	 27.15	 Girish Ganesan	 5.27	 ShristiOpen2009	 17.45	 Bernett Orlando	 India	 19.33	 24.44	 Ranphoa Ngowa	 5.11	 OsloFall2013	 9.24	 Morten Arborg	 Norway	 10.05	 14.44	 Kristian Muggerud	 4.39	 EstonianOpen2009	 13.79	 Anssi Vanhala	 Finland	 14.30	 17.44	 Teemu Tiinanen	 3.14	 BrazilOpen2007	 15.71	 Pedro Santos Guimarães	 Brazil	 17.47	 20.47	 Leonardo Tambellini	 3.00	 MurciaOpen2008	 11.48	 Edouard Chambon	 France	 13.03	 15.86	 David Calvo Vivas	 2.83	 MelbourneWinterOpen2011	 7.64	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Australia	 8.36	 11.03	 Luke Bruce	 2.67	 SCMU2011	 13.99	 Dharmesh Shahu	 India	 15.13	 17.72	 Dhanayush Raninga	 2.59	 AustralianNationals2011	 8.27	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Australia	 9.71	 11.96	 Chris Wilkinson	 2.25	 MelbourneSummer2011	 7.87	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Australia	 8.56	 10.68	 Luke Bruce	 2.12	 Brown2011	 9.46	 Rowe Hessler	 USA	 11.58	 13.58	 Mike Kotch	 2.00	 KubarooOpen2011	 8.07	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Australia	 10.68	 12.68	 Zane Carney	 2.00	 MelbourneCubeDay2013	 6.54	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Australia	 7.30	 9.18	 Jayden McNeill	 1.88	 MovesN00bs2012	 9.33	 Erik Akkersdijk	 Netherlands	 10.56	 12.4	 Henrik Buus Aagaard	 1.84	 PuyDeDomeOpen2010	 10.72	 Kanneti Sae Han (คันธ์เนตี แซ่ห่าน)	 France	 12.05	 13.88	 Tuan Nghia Duong	 1.83	 Svekub2006	 13.22	 Anssi Vanhala	 Finland	 14.09	 15.88	 Gunnar Krig	 1.79	 AthensOpen2010	 13.43	 Olivér Perge	 Hungary	 14.31	 16.05	 Christos Karasiotos	 1.74	 AucklandAutumn2011	 10.46	 Anson Lin	 China	 12.47	 14.15	 Dene Beardsley	 1.68	 CambridgeOpen2013	 7.68	 Alexander Lau	 United Kingdom	 8.27	 9.91	 Simon Crawford	 1.64	 SESCInterlagos2013	 10.39	 Gabriel Dechichi Barbar	 Brazil	 11.21	 12.84	 Fabiano Pinheiro de Oliveira	 1.63	 PasuruanRegeneration2013	 10.15	 Hendry Cahyadi	 Indonesia	 10.38	 11.96	 Achmad Rizki Zakaria	 1.58	 KyushuOpen2012	 9.94	 Yu Nakajima (中島悠)	 Japan	 10.25	 11.8	 Nobuaki Suga (菅信昭)	 1.55	 ValenciaSummerOpen2013	 9.07	 Carlos Méndez García-Barroso	 Spain	 10.88	 12.4	 Sébastien Auroux	 1.52	 MelbourneCubeDay2012	 7.64	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Australia	 9.15	 10.43	 Cameron Stollery	 1.28	 US2004	 17.26	 Shotaro Makisumi (牧角章太郎)	 Japan	 17.76	 18.96	 Jon Morris	 1.20	 QinghaiOpen2012	 11.01	 Mulun Yin (阴目仑)	 China	 11.71	 12.91	 Jiekang Pan (潘杰康)	 1.20	 IndianOpen2009	 16.25	 Bernett Orlando	 India	 17.46	 18.63	 Karthik Puthraya	 1.17	 TorontoOpenFall2007	 12.73	 Harris Chan	 Canada	 13.80	 14.75	 Craig Bouchard	 0.95	 TampereOpen2008	 13.23	 Anssi Vanhala	 Finland	 14.91	 15.86	 Ville Seppänen	 0.95	 ZhengzhouOpen2011	 10.43	 Haowei Fan (樊浩玮)	 China	 12.44	 13.27	 Ke Sun (孙珂)	 0.83	 CupcakeCubing2013	 7.77	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Australia	 10.08	 10.9	 Cameron Stollery	 0.82	 RzeszowOpen2010	 10.50	 Tomasz Żołnowski	 Poland	 10.78	 11.58	 Piotr Kózka	 0.80	 Nisei2010	 10.21	 Phillip Espinoza	 USA	 10.90	 11.69	 Alexander Lin	 0.79	 Petrosains2011	 11.15	 Amos Tay Swee Hui	 Malaysia	 12.18	 12.96	 Tan Lai Chen	 0.78	 LithuanianOpen2013	 12.56	 Vladislavs Baranovs	 Latvia	 13.44	 14.2	 Lukas Vaitkevičius	 0.76	 EindhovenSpring2013	 7.85	 Mats Valk	 Netherlands	 9.61	 10.34	 Reinier Schippers	 0.73	 PleasantvilleFall2007	 14.00	 Mitchell Stern	 USA	 14.66	 15.38	 Erik Johnson	 0.72	 CelebesOpen2010	 13.63	 Riadi Arsandi	 Indonesia	 14.72	 15.43	 Kirk Nicklaus Manibuy	 0.71	 GuangzhouHEMC2012	 10.47	 Weixing Zhang (张炜星)	 China	 11.96	 12.67	 Qingbin Chen (陈庆斌)	 0.71	 NaonedOpen2010	 9.94	 Kanneti Sae Han (คันธ์เนตี แซ่ห่าน)	 France	 10.63	 11.28	 Benjamin Sintes	 0.65	 UrdanetaOpen2012	 9.67	 Richard Jay S. Apagar	 Philippines	 10.13	 10.78	 Carlo Nicolai Abana	 0.65	 XianCherryBlossom2012	 11.67	 Haowei Fan (樊浩玮)	 China	 13.05	 13.69	 Haiping Chen (陈海平)	 0.64	 Korea2006	 16.68	 Yoon Seon-Gyu	 Korea	 18.83	 19.46	 Jo Myeong-Gyu	 0.63	 ChangshaOpen2011	 9.97	 Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์)	 Thailand	 10.55	 11.15	 Xiaolin Zeng (曾小林)	 0.60	 MolinaOpen2013	 10.91	 Jorge Castillo Matas	 Spain	 11.53	 12.08	 Guillermo Conde Gil	 0.55	 Oslo2013	 9.91	 Morten Arborg	 Norway	 10.80	 11.31	 Filippo Brancaleoni	 0.51	 BreizhOpen2011	 10.31	 Kanneti Sae Han (คันธ์เนตี แซ่ห่าน)	 France	 11.30	 11.78	 Thibaut Jacquinot	 0.48	 BarcelonaOpen2008	 12.94	 Edouard Chambon	 France	 14.02	 14.46	 Jean Pons	 0.44	 SanPabloCityOpen2013	 9.23	 Richard Jay S. Apagar	 Philippines	 11.03	 11.47	 Wonder Dygico	 0.44	 SwedishOpen2005	 15.90	 Anssi Vanhala	 Finland	 18.26	 18.69	 Gunnar Krig	 0.43	 TorneioDraco2012	 9.90	 Gabriel Dechichi Barbar	 Brazil	 11.44	 11.86	 Daniel Waldir Rodrigues Rosa	 0.42	 PolishNationals2012	 8.96	 Michał Pleskowicz	 Poland	 9.61	 10.03	 Marcin Zalewski	 0.42	 UIUCFall2012	 12.20	 John Brechon	 USA	 14.83	 15.25	 Trevor Mahoney	 0.42	 GokuOpen2013	 11.32	 Jorge Leonardo Sánchez Salazar	 Mexico	 12.56	 12.96	 Stephano Saucedo Reyes	 0.40	 GroovikSeattle2012	 10.58	 Kevin Hays	 USA	 11.27	 11.61	 Kristopher De Asis	 0.34	 RussiaOpen2011	 10.68	 Sergey Ryabko	 Russia	 11.21	 11.5	 Ivan Vynnyk (Іван Винник)	 0.29	 MinnesotaOpen2011	 12.24	 Christopher Olson	 USA	 12.84	 13.11	 John Brechon	 0.27	 CebuMasters2009	 12.90	 James Benedict Cañares	 Philippines	 15.08	 15.33	 Aaron James Melendez	 0.25	 NanjingOpen2009	 11.89	 Shenjia Zhang (张砷镓)	 China	 12.71	 12.96	 Xiaobo Jin (金晓波)	 0.25	 BarcelonaWinterOpen2012	 10.14	 Dario Roa Sánchez	 Spain	 11.86	 12.11	 Lucas Benito Rolando	 0.25	 ClermontOpen2009	 12.04	 Kanneti Sae Han (คันธ์เนตี แซ่ห่าน)	 France	 14.19	 14.43	 Frédéric Meinnel	 0.24	 RussiaOpen2010	 13.35	 Sergey Ryabko	 Russia	 14.02	 14.22	 Sergey Shmakov	 0.20	 TwinCities2009	 14.86	 Waris Ali	 USA	 18.77	 18.93	 Blazer Challander	 0.16	 CubeCanadaDay2011	 12.94	 Justin Jaffray	 Canada	 14.93	 15.09	 Dave Campbell	 0.16	 CubeCampKanazawa2010	 10.15	 Syuhei Omura (大村周平)	 Japan	 11.06	 11.21	 Yu Sajima (佐島優)	 0.15	 LibertyScience2011	 9.41	 Rowe Hessler	 USA	 10.00	 10.13	 Andrew Ricci	 0.13	 CuthbertsOpen2013	 8.19	 Alexander Lau	 United Kingdom	 8.76	 8.89	 Robert Yau	 0.13	 MadridOpenRubik2010	 10.94	 Kanneti Sae Han (คันธ์เนตี แซ่ห่าน)	 France	 11.18	 11.3	 Edouard Chambon	 0.12	 PhalsbourgOpen2012	 11.74	 Valentin Hoffmann	 France	 13.17	 13.29	 Gaspard Leleux	 0.12	 BialystokOpen2011	 9.35	 Michał Pleskowicz	 Poland	 9.55	 9.63	 Sergey Ryabko	 0.08	 Hillsdale2013	 8.63	 Anthony Brooks	 USA	 10.22	 10.3	 Blake Thompson	 0.08	 CaptainsCove2007	 15.10	 Anthony Hsu	 USA	 16.91	 16.97	 Andy Camann	 0.06	 NiagaraOpenSummer2008	 11.79	 Harris Chan	 Canada	 12.28	 12.34	 Eric Limeback	 0.06	 OhioOpen2011	 12.65	 Ethan Crislip	 USA	 13.30	 13.36	 Chester Lian	 0.06	 MinnesotaOpen2009	 14.78	 Waris Ali	 USA	 16.47	 16.52	 Connor Grieves	 0.05	 PoznanOpen2011	 8.90	 Michał Pleskowicz	 Poland	 9.78	 9.83	 Tomasz Żołnowski	 0.05	 BarcelonaSummerOpen2011	 11.12	 Carlos Méndez García-Barroso	 Spain	 12.65	 12.69	 Jorge Castillo Matas	 0.04	 AustralianNationals2010	 9.16	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Australia	 11.44	 11.46	 Chris Wilkinson	 0.02	 TwenteOpen2013	 8.60	 Mats Valk	 Netherlands	 9.93	 9.94	 Erik Akkersdijk	 0.01	






Spoiler: 4x4 - 100 of 173 competitions




* competitionId	** Winning Average	** personName	** personCountryId	** Slowest from 1st	** Fastest from 2nd	** 2nd competitor	** Difference	* DrexelWinter2010	 00:50.03	 Timothy Sun	 USA	 00:54.86	 02:00.50	 Joe Epstein	 01:05.64	 IndianOpen2010	 01:04.40	 Bernett Orlando	 India	 01:10.88	 01:48.00	 Rahul Kadukar	 37.12	 PragyanOpen2011	 01:10.89	 Bernett Orlando	 India	 01:33.65	 02:05.93	 Kaushik Sundar	 32.28	 Roraima2012	 01:26.29	 Rafael Werneck Cinoto	 Brazil	 01:36.52	 02:07.05	 Abraão da Silva Batista	 30.53	 BeijingSpringOpen2008	 01:04.10	 Timothy Sun	 USA	 01:14.17	 01:43.55	 Kim Chan-Woo	 29.38	 TwinCities2009	 01:01.90	 Waris Ali	 USA	 01:11.97	 01:39.80	 Eric Johnson	 27.83	 FinnishOpen2007	 01:19.98	 Johannes Laire	 Finland	 01:32.51	 01:56.81	 Teemu Tiinanen	 24.30	 AniversarioOpen2012	 01:04.26	 Ernesto Gutiérrez Cuba	 Peru	 01:12.56	 01:36.36	 Luis Luna	 23.80	 ShristiOpen2009	 01:04.14	 Bernett Orlando	 India	 01:17.97	 01:41.30	 Ranphoa Ngowa	 23.33	 LexingtonFallOpen2008	 01:02.22	 Phil Thomas	 USA	 01:11.72	 01:32.71	 Mike Hughey	 20.99	 ShaastraOpen2009	 01:04.20	 Bernett Orlando	 India	 01:08.65	 01:29.38	 Ranphoa Ngowa	 20.73	 XianSummer2011	 00:54.20	 Haowei Fan (樊浩玮)	 China	 00:55.84	 01:16.55	 Haotian Dong (董浩天)	 20.71	 BeijingFallOpen2008	 01:02.15	 Timothy Sun	 USA	 01:05.72	 01:23.97	 Yunqi Ouyang (欧阳韵奇)	 18.25	 DrexelWinter2009	 00:56.51	 Patrick Jameson	 USA	 01:00.78	 01:18.81	 Stanley Wong	 18.03	 AustinOpen2008	 01:21.34	 Doug Reed	 USA	 01:33.61	 01:50.66	 Anthony Searle	 17.05	 MelbourneCubeDay2010	 00:35.80	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Australia	 00:38.53	 00:55.41	 Luke Bruce	 16.88	 BeijingOpen2007	 01:09.10	 Timothy Sun	 USA	 01:09.96	 01:25.80	 Hui Hing Ho (許鑫豪)	 15.84	 MinnesotaOpen2008	 01:07.94	 Phil Thomas	 USA	 01:12.27	 01:26.28	 Siraj Ali	 14.01	 KubarooOpen2011	 00:36.66	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Australia	 00:39.86	 00:53.86	 Zane Carney	 14.00	 ShaastraOpen2008	 01:04.42	 Bernett Orlando	 India	 01:09.05	 01:22.78	 Karthik Puthraya	 13.73	 DecaturOpen2008	 01:03.07	 Andrew Kang	 USA	 01:07.90	 01:21.28	 Chris Foster	 13.38	 UIUCFall2012	 00:48.01	 John Brechon	 USA	 00:49.55	 01:02.84	 Trevor Mahoney	 13.29	 Spain2007	 01:13.94	 David Calvo Vivas	 Spain	 01:16.40	 01:29.52	 Carlos Angosto Hernández	 13.12	 PerthSummerOpen2011	 01:09.76	 Tim Major	 Australia	 01:16.15	 01:29.27	 Michael Taran	 13.12	 AustralianNationals2012	 00:31.55	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Australia	 00:34.21	 00:46.91	 Jayden McNeill	 12.70	 IndianOpen2008	 01:12.03	 Bernett Orlando	 India	 01:29.05	 01:41.71	 Karthik Puthraya	 12.66	 MelbourneCubeDay2012	 00:33.33	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Australia	 00:36.66	 00:48.71	 Jayden McNeill	 12.05	 IliganOpen2008	 01:15.49	 James Benedict Cañares	 Philippines	 01:34.97	 01:46.81	 Basil Ruffi Acuzar	 11.84	 WaikatoAutumnOpen2010	 01:09.36	 Dene Beardsley	 New Zealand	 01:22.30	 01:34.09	 Joshua Brungar	 11.79	 NewZealand2010	 00:42.63	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Australia	 00:50.66	 01:02.15	 Dene Beardsley	 11.49	 IdahoOpen2007	 01:10.02	 Frank Morris	 USA	 01:23.03	 01:33.55	 Chris Krueger	 10.52	 FrenchOpen2011	 00:47.03	 Robert Yau	 United Kingdom	 00:50.09	 01:00.59	 Sébastien Auroux	 10.50	 NovoHamburgoOpen2011	 00:58.17	 Felipe de Carvalho Diniz	 Brazil	 01:09.59	 01:19.94	 Rafael Werneck Cinoto	 10.35	 DeVryOpen2010	 01:01.25	 Chester Lian	 Malaysia	 01:07.93	 01:18.15	 Michael Czerpak	 10.22	 SheppartonWinter2013	 00:32.20	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Australia	 00:34.06	 00:44.21	 Jayden McNeill	 10.15	 EindhovenOpen2012	 00:35.48	 Mats Valk	 Netherlands	 00:39.97	 00:50.11	 Jan Bentlage	 10.14	 FlorenceOpen2010	 00:52.09	 Stefano Bevacqua	 Italy	 00:55.69	 01:05.66	 Andrea Lo Sardo	 9.97	 TallinnOpen2012	 01:00.25	 Niko Paavilainen	 Finland	 01:01.13	 01:11.09	 Niko Ronkainen	 9.96	 AmstelveenOpen2013	 00:35.81	 Mats Valk	 Netherlands	 00:38.34	 00:48.09	 Guus de Wit	 9.75	 ChileOpen2010	 01:03.99	 Matias Macaya	 Chile	 01:08.75	 01:18.46	 Felipe Andrés Sánchez Varas	 9.71	 CaptainsCove2011	 00:41.27	 Dan Cohen	 USA	 00:46.00	 00:55.63	 Bobby D'Angelo	 9.63	 HongKongOpen2008	 01:06.30	 Hui Hing Ho (許鑫豪)	 Hong Kong	 01:12.80	 01:22.41	 Lee Yiu Fai (李曜輝)	 9.61	 Israel2011	 01:02.11	 Shai Ziv	 Israel	 01:07.75	 01:16.83	 Eyal Alfasi	 9.08	 ShaastraOpen2010	 01:10.15	 Bernett Orlando	 India	 01:12.09	 01:20.68	 Rahul Kadukar	 8.59	 QuizfestOpen2010	 01:51.58	 Rahul Kadukar	 India	 01:55.90	 02:04.33	 Sourabh Bhave	 8.43	 HasseltOpen2012	 00:38.00	 Erik Akkersdijk	 Netherlands	 00:41.11	 00:49.53	 Jan Bentlage	 8.42	 AustralianNationals2011	 00:37.13	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Australia	 00:43.31	 00:51.72	 Dene Beardsley	 8.41	 MelbourneSummerOpen2010	 00:42.01	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Australia	 00:55.53	 01:03.84	 Dene Beardsley	 8.31	 ShaastraOpen2011	 00:56.00	 Bernett Orlando	 India	 01:00.13	 01:08.18	 Arnaud van Galen	 8.05	 WashingtonDCWinter2011	 00:55.41	 Mitchell Stern	 USA	 00:56.13	 01:04.11	 Mike Kotch	 7.98	 ValgameOpen2012	 00:45.76	 Jorge Castillo Matas	 Spain	 00:47.90	 00:55.56	 Marcin Jakubowski	 7.66	 PortugalOpen2008	 01:18.00	 David Calvo Vivas	 Spain	 01:21.55	 01:29.17	 Manuel López Sheriff	 7.62	 TrujilloOpen2012	 01:06.15	 Daniel Alber Ninaquispe Corales	 Peru	 01:09.77	 01:17.38	 Juan Javier Quispe Lujan	 7.61	 OrizabaCubeFest2012	 00:46.34	 Fernando Daniel Hernández Sánchez	 Mexico	 00:51.15	 00:58.33	 Uriel Gayosso Ruiz	 7.18	 AmritaCubeOpen2013	 00:58.79	 Bhargav Narasimhan	 India	 00:59.90	 01:07.04	 Swaminathan Chandrasekaran	 7.14	 NewZealandChamps2009	 00:51.46	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Australia	 00:54.47	 01:01.58	 Dene Beardsley	 7.11	 UIUCSpring2011	 00:44.22	 Dan Cohen	 USA	 00:48.46	 00:55.31	 Chester Lian	 6.85	 CherryBlossom2013	 00:40.27	 Yu Nakajima (中島悠)	 Japan	 00:43.75	 00:50.55	 Naoya Inahara (稲原直哉)	 6.80	 MelbourneSpring2013	 00:42.85	 Jayden McNeill	 Australia	 00:45.15	 00:51.88	 Jason Kilbourn	 6.73	 UberlandiaOpen2011	 00:46.75	 Gabriel Dechichi Barbar	 Brazil	 00:52.56	 00:59.27	 Pedro Santos Guimarães	 6.71	 VCubeCannesOpen2012	 00:52.20	 Jakub Cabaj	 Poland	 00:54.41	 01:01.09	 Thomas Watiotienne	 6.68	 ValgameOpen2011	 01:01.03	 Ting Sheng Bao Yang	 Spain	 01:04.19	 01:10.77	 Pau Vela García	 6.58	 GermanOpen2008	 00:57.02	 Erik Akkersdijk	 Netherlands	 00:58.34	 01:04.91	 Péter Róka	 6.57	 OhioOpen2009	 00:48.53	 Dan Cohen	 USA	 00:51.84	 00:58.16	 Dakota Allen Harris	 6.32	 XianOpen2009	 00:52.77	 Timothy Sun	 USA	 00:56.52	 01:02.41	 Luchen Zhang (张录辰)	 5.89	 DanishOpen2012	 00:42.74	 Erik Akkersdijk	 Netherlands	 00:45.56	 00:51.44	 Gunnar Krig	 5.88	 Oficina2013	 00:42.66	 Gabriel Dechichi Barbar	 Brazil	 00:47.63	 00:53.38	 Alrimar Dias Rocha Sobrinho	 5.75	 BogorOpen2013	 00:54.12	 Fikri Maureza Rizaldi	 Indonesia	 00:57.02	 01:02.72	 Riadi Arsandi	 5.70	 GuangdongOpen2009	 00:44.91	 Haixu Zhang (张海旭)	 China	 00:50.69	 00:56.33	 Hui Hing Ho (許鑫豪)	 5.64	 TorontoWinter2012	 00:39.88	 Emily Wang	 Canada	 00:42.69	 00:48.33	 Harris Chan	 5.64	 MadridOpen2010	 00:53.31	 Rodrigo Septién Rodríguez	 Spain	 00:56.08	 01:01.50	 Jorge Morata Carrasco	 5.42	 AxisOpen2010	 01:46.67	 Rahul Kadukar	 India	 01:56.02	 02:01.44	 Prashant Swarnkar	 5.42	 CarnegieMellonSpring2010	 00:50.82	 Dan Cohen	 USA	 00:56.16	 01:01.53	 Jason Baum	 5.37	 LibertyScience2012	 00:39.60	 Rowe Hessler	 USA	 00:41.52	 00:46.68	 Timothy Sun	 5.16	 DelhiOpen2013	 00:52.94	 Akash Rupela	 India	 00:59.15	 01:04.31	 Siddhikant Mishra	 5.16	 BattleOfLexington2010	 00:52.93	 Andrew Kang	 USA	 00:59.75	 01:04.90	 Chester Lian	 5.15	 LyonSinterklaasOpen2010	 00:46.79	 Julien Rochette	 France	 01:03.86	 01:08.78	 Clément Gallet	 4.92	 VicenteTaaca2013	 00:43.11	 Richard Jay S. Apagar	 Philippines	 00:44.69	 00:49.47	 Wonder Dygico	 4.78	 UIUCSpring2013	 00:46.32	 John Brechon	 USA	 00:48.41	 00:53.13	 James Hildreth	 4.72	 StockholmOpen2013	 00:40.07	 Simon Westlund	 Sweden	 00:42.02	 00:46.69	 Gunnar Krig	 4.67	 BeijingSummerOpen2009	 00:49.64	 Haixu Zhang (张海旭)	 China	 00:53.28	 00:57.93	 Yunqi Ouyang (欧阳韵奇)	 4.65	 PuyDeDomeOpen2010	 00:52.25	 Pierre Lemerle	 France	 00:56.02	 01:00.59	 Tuan Nghia Duong	 4.57	 MelbourneCubeDay2013	 00:32.87	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Australia	 00:36.30	 00:40.86	 Jayden McNeill	 4.56	 KansasCubeOff2011	 00:49.52	 David Woner	 USA	 00:51.86	 00:56.41	 Jackson Warley	 4.55	 IndianaWinter2010	 00:49.12	 Dan Cohen	 USA	 00:54.02	 00:58.41	 Chester Lian	 4.39	 HoChiMinhCityOpen2010	 01:03.64	 Tu Nghi Phan	 Vietnam	 01:07.75	 01:11.97	 Chau Hong Phat	 4.22	 NorthernIrishOpen2013	 00:48.87	 Daniel Sheppard	 United Kingdom	 00:52.91	 00:57.08	 Tao Yu (喻韬)	 4.17	 GuangzhouSCAU2013	 00:34.37	 Weixing Zhang (张炜星)	 China	 00:38.27	 00:42.43	 Weifeng Cheng (程维锋)	 4.16	 MadridOpen2009	 00:48.60	 Erik Akkersdijk	 Netherlands	 00:51.18	 00:55.21	 Lorenzo Vigani Poli	 4.03	 MantuaWinter2011	 00:38.90	 Giovanni Contardi	 Italy	 00:42.22	 00:46.10	 Paolo Moriello	 3.88	 GuangdongOpen2008	 01:01.81	 Timothy Sun	 USA	 01:02.56	 01:06.36	 Joshua Li	 3.80	 JerseyShoreOpen2012	 00:43.54	 Dan Cohen	 USA	 00:44.52	 00:48.18	 Andy Smith	 3.66	 N8W8Summer2013	 00:38.10	 Robert Yau	 United Kingdom	 00:42.47	 00:46.13	 Reinier Schippers	 3.66	 DualGames2013	 00:46.23	 Jorge Castillo Matas	 Spain	 00:53.72	 00:57.31	 Jorge Martín Espinosa	 3.59	 MumbaiOpen2010	 01:00.02	 Bernett Orlando	 India	 01:16.15	 01:19.71	 Ranphoa Ngowa	 3.56	 FinnishOpen2011	 00:50.37	 Anssi Vanhala	 Finland	 00:58.21	 01:01.75	 Max Granlund	 3.54	 KyotanabeOpen2011	 00:37.99	 Yu Nakajima (中島悠)	 Japan	 00:40.38	 00:43.91	 Yohei Oka (岡要平)	 3.53	 BeneluxOpen2008	 00:54.71	 Erik Akkersdijk	 Netherlands	 00:56.71	 01:00.21	 Ron van Bruchem	 3.50	 TallinnOpen2011	 00:59.42	 Anssi Vanhala	 Finland	 01:07.77	 01:11.19	 Uku Kruusamägi	 3.42	 NewAlbany2012	 00:45.86	 John Brechon	 USA	 00:48.97	 00:52.13	 Lucas Etter	 3.16	






Spoiler: 5x5 - 100 of 281 competitions




* competitionId	** Winning Average	** personName	** personCountryId	** Slowest from 1st	** Fastest from 2nd	** 2nd competitor	** Difference	* ShristiOpen2009	 01:49.45	 Bernett Orlando	 India	 02:00.34	 04:34.53	 Ranphoa Ngowa	 02:34.19	 DelhiOpen2011	 02:43.88	 Ranphoa Ngowa	 India	 03:03.41	 04:55.28	 Satyajit Das	 01:51.87	 MinasOpen2008	 02:42.73	 Pedro Santos Guimarães	 Brazil	 03:12.53	 04:29.13	 Leonardo Tambellini	 01:16.60	 BeijingSpringOpen2009	 01:36.44	 Timothy Sun	 USA	 01:45.91	 02:59.00	 Fang Qin (秦方)	 01:13.09	 WaikatoAutumnOpen2010	 01:51.01	 Dene Beardsley	 New Zealand	 02:20.69	 03:27.72	 Joshua Brungar	 01:07.03	 IdahoOpen2007	 02:01.70	 Frank Morris	 USA	 02:09.55	 03:14.87	 Chris Krueger	 01:05.32	 XianOpen2009	 01:42.65	 Timothy Sun	 USA	 01:54.77	 02:56.16	 Yong Du (杜勇)	 01:01.39	 IndianOpen2010	 01:48.52	 Bernett Orlando	 India	 01:57.16	 02:58.25	 Rahul Kadukar	 01:01.09	 CampeonatoInvierno2010	 02:05.22	 Matias Macaya	 Chile	 02:22.09	 03:22.16	 Isaias Andrés Sepúlveda Pérez	 01:00.07	 WaikatoSpringOpen2010	 01:38.68	 Dene Beardsley	 New Zealand	 01:42.55	 02:34.97	 David Lim	 00:52.42	 ValgaOpen2013	 01:41.48	 Vladislavs Baranovs	 Latvia	 01:51.18	 02:41.13	 Andreas Pung	 00:49.95	 Oficina2013	 01:29.49	 Gabriel Dechichi Barbar	 Brazil	 01:33.11	 02:22.91	 Fabio Nakamura	 00:49.80	 CastellonOpen2013	 01:20.74	 Dario Roa Sánchez	 Spain	 01:28.22	 02:12.83	 Pau Vela García	 00:44.61	 XianLucky2011	 01:46.38	 Pengju Li (李鹏举)	 China	 01:53.43	 02:34.21	 Qiping Zhang (张企平)	 00:40.78	 NewZealand2010	 01:13.47	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Australia	 01:15.50	 01:52.97	 Dene Beardsley	 00:37.47	 SantiagoWinterOpen2009	 03:01.10	 Sebastián Pino Castillo	 Chile	 03:15.83	 03:51.86	 Felipe Andres Rojas Garces	 00:36.03	 BicentenarioOpen2010	 02:01.35	 Matias Macaya	 Chile	 02:06.56	 02:41.91	 Felipe Andrés Sánchez Varas	 00:35.35	 DanishOpen2013	 01:17.40	 Niko Paavilainen	 Finland	 01:23.28	 01:58.63	 Anssi Vanhala	 00:35.35	 BerkeleyFall2007	 01:42.54	 Frank Morris	 USA	 01:51.68	 02:24.68	 Ryan Zheng	 00:33.00	 TwinCities2009	 01:58.96	 Waris Ali	 USA	 02:18.09	 02:50.55	 Kevin Welshons	 00:32.46	 LyndenOpen2012	 01:22.71	 Kristopher De Asis	 Canada	 01:30.61	 02:02.02	 Jameson O'Connor	 00:31.41	 Draughons2006	 02:08.20	 Frank Morris	 USA	 02:17.39	 02:48.73	 Doug Li	 00:31.34	 DeVryOpen2010	 01:49.85	 Chester Lian	 Malaysia	 02:01.75	 02:32.33	 Steven Narducci	 00:30.58	 ChiclayoOpen2012	 01:44.18	 Juan Javier Quispe Lujan	 Peru	 01:50.15	 02:20.73	 Kevin Jeffry Nalvarte Yantas	 00:30.58	 UberlandiaOpen2011	 01:37.74	 Gabriel Dechichi Barbar	 Brazil	 01:44.66	 02:15.18	 Pedro Santos Guimarães	 00:30.52	 BeijingFallOpen2008	 01:39.73	 Timothy Sun	 USA	 01:47.50	 02:17.27	 Yunqi Ouyang (欧阳韵奇)	 00:29.77	 GWiz2006	 01:55.24	 Frank Morris	 USA	 02:02.46	 02:32.06	 Andrew Kang	 00:29.60	 ShaastraOpen2009	 01:55.82	 Bernett Orlando	 India	 02:05.28	 02:34.59	 Karthik Puthraya	 00:29.31	 CarnegieMellonSpring2010	 01:17.01	 Dan Cohen	 USA	 01:27.03	 01:55.33	 Jason Baum	 00:28.30	 IndianOpen2009	 01:52.23	 Bernett Orlando	 India	 01:58.19	 02:25.58	 Karthik Puthraya	 00:27.39	 DrexelWinter2009	 01:37.38	 Patrick Jameson	 USA	 01:46.19	 02:12.69	 Ellery Murdock	 00:26.50	 SESCInterlagos2013	 01:28.18	 Gabriel Dechichi Barbar	 Brazil	 01:33.28	 01:59.49	 Alrimar Dias Rocha Sobrinho	 00:26.21	 ABCOpen2010	 01:59.26	 Pedro Santos Guimarães	 Brazil	 02:13.96	 02:40.15	 Rafael Werneck Cinoto	 00:26.19	 NovoHamburgoOpen2011	 01:50.57	 Felipe de Carvalho Diniz	 Brazil	 01:56.83	 02:23.00	 Eduardo Bernieri Schiavon de Andrade	 00:26.17	 SESCPompeia2013	 01:28.28	 Gabriel Dechichi Barbar	 Brazil	 01:36.81	 02:02.55	 Alrimar Dias Rocha Sobrinho	 00:25.74	 KirkkonummiOpen2011	 01:36.73	 Ville Seppänen	 Finland	 01:39.75	 02:04.38	 Henrik Buus Aagaard	 00:24.63	 SheppartonWinter2013	 01:04.00	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Australia	 01:10.69	 01:35.19	 Jayden McNeill	 00:24.50	 SwedishCubedays2011	 01:23.91	 Simon Westlund	 Sweden	 01:26.66	 01:50.97	 Gunnar Krig	 00:24.31	 MelbourneCubeDay2012	 00:57.63	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Australia	 01:07.02	 01:31.25	 Dene Beardsley	 00:24.23	 ArequipaSummer2013	 02:08.02	 Ernesto Gutiérrez Cuba	 Peru	 02:15.24	 02:39.14	 Christian Saenz Valdivia	 00:23.90	 XianYangling2012	 01:38.76	 Pengju Li (李鹏举)	 China	 01:48.41	 02:12.19	 Haotian Dong (董浩天)	 00:23.78	 FLIPOpen2012	 01:22.84	 Abdelhak Kaddour	 France	 01:29.78	 01:53.16	 Antoine Piau	 00:23.38	 HarbinOpen2009	 01:56.81	 Ming Zheng (郑鸣)	 China	 02:04.08	 02:27.44	 Luchen Zhang (张录辰)	 00:23.36	 IITRoorkee2013	 01:44.43	 Gaurav Taneja	 India	 01:51.24	 02:14.05	 Ammar Haider	 00:22.81	 MelbourneSummerOpen2010	 01:18.40	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Australia	 01:20.46	 01:43.03	 Dene Beardsley	 00:22.57	 AustralianNationals2012	 00:59.98	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Australia	 01:06.05	 01:28.30	 Florian Kreyssig	 00:22.25	 KearnyKardinal2008	 02:02.80	 Dan Cohen	 USA	 02:25.06	 02:47.18	 Patrick Jameson	 00:22.12	 AustralianNationals2010	 01:10.67	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Australia	 01:12.34	 01:34.22	 Dene Beardsley	 00:21.88	 BerkeleySpring2008	 01:44.07	 Michael Gottlieb	 USA	 01:48.72	 02:09.71	 Dan Dzoan	 00:20.99	 EstonianOpen2011	 01:50.43	 Mihail Myshkin	 Russia	 01:53.11	 02:13.90	 Niko Ronkainen	 00:20.79	 AlaniaOpen2010	 01:18.41	 Erik Akkersdijk	 Netherlands	 01:26.36	 01:47.13	 Robin Blöhm	 00:20.77	 MelbourneCubeDay2010	 01:12.90	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Australia	 01:18.77	 01:39.40	 Dene Beardsley	 00:20.63	 OhioOpen2009	 01:23.36	 Dan Cohen	 USA	 01:27.19	 01:47.81	 Dene Beardsley	 00:20.62	 MelbourneWinterOpen2010	 01:17.37	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Australia	 01:28.83	 01:48.96	 Dene Beardsley	 00:20.13	 PragyanOpen2012	 01:49.24	 Bernett Orlando	 India	 02:07.28	 02:27.11	 Sukesh Subaharan	 00:19.83	 MarianoMelgar2013	 01:58.10	 Ernesto Gutiérrez Cuba	 Peru	 02:17.17	 02:36.89	 Maximiliano Arana	 00:19.72	 RomanianOpen2010	 01:21.45	 Bence Barát	 Hungary	 01:26.09	 01:45.59	 Dániel Varga	 00:19.50	 DinsOpen2011	 01:33.55	 Kanneti Sae Han (คันธ์เนตี แซ่ห่าน)	 France	 01:37.50	 01:56.50	 Antoine Piau	 00:19.00	 MallOfAmerica2011	 01:15.51	 Dan Cohen	 USA	 01:17.68	 01:36.63	 Myles Casanas	 00:18.95	 AustralianNationals2013	 00:58.85	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Australia	 01:04.38	 01:22.96	 Jayden McNeill	 00:18.58	 NationalCapitalRegion2011	 01:39.21	 Derrick Eide	 Canada	 01:43.72	 02:02.16	 Louis Cormier	 00:18.44	 MelbourneSummer2012	 00:59.54	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Australia	 01:04.80	 01:23.15	 Florian Kreyssig	 00:18.35	 CebuMasters2009	 01:54.11	 Jemco Casquejo	 Philippines	 02:00.59	 02:18.83	 Paolo Jose Panganiban	 00:18.24	 Uberlandia2012	 01:23.26	 Gabriel Dechichi Barbar	 Brazil	 01:32.56	 01:50.66	 Pedro Santos Guimarães	 00:18.10	 MPEIOpen2010	 01:14.00	 Erik Akkersdijk	 Netherlands	 01:20.68	 01:38.77	 Sergey Shmakov	 00:18.09	 BeijingMetropolisOpen2009	 01:42.34	 Timothy Sun	 USA	 01:45.80	 02:03.78	 Yunqi Ouyang (欧阳韵奇)	 00:17.98	 WaikatoSummerOpen2011	 01:40.55	 Dene Beardsley	 New Zealand	 01:44.53	 02:02.50	 Arnaud van Galen	 00:17.97	 DenverOpen2008	 01:42.22	 Frank Morris	 USA	 01:49.04	 02:06.55	 Richard Meyer	 00:17.51	 PinoyBigCubesOpen2009	 01:47.22	 Jonathan Papa	 Philippines	 01:52.46	 02:09.72	 Allan Ortega	 00:17.26	 CaptainsCove2008	 01:38.73	 Dan Cohen	 USA	 01:40.18	 01:57.27	 Patrick Jameson	 00:17.09	 Suwon2008	 01:35.93	 Yi Seung-Woo (이승우)	 Korea	 01:39.94	 01:57.02	 Ahn Chang-Bae	 00:17.08	 RiverHillSummer2012	 01:08.84	 Dan Cohen	 USA	 01:18.40	 01:35.22	 Richard Meyer	 00:16.82	 RiverHillWinter2012	 01:11.10	 Dan Cohen	 USA	 01:15.03	 01:31.69	 Rowe Hessler	 00:16.66	 ToulouseSummerOpen2008	 02:03.83	 Jimmy Coll	 Belgium	 02:09.80	 02:25.61	 Nico Kupfer	 00:15.81	 CaptainsCove2011	 01:11.70	 Dan Cohen	 USA	 01:34.83	 01:50.59	 Kian Barry	 00:15.76	 NovoHamburgo2013	 01:12.78	 Pedro Henrique Da Silva Roque	 Brazil	 01:23.55	 01:39.22	 Israel Fraga da Silva	 00:15.67	 Thankscubing2009	 01:18.53	 Dan Cohen	 USA	 01:33.16	 01:48.75	 Isaac Wappes	 00:15.59	 DJOpen2013	 01:35.17	 Gaurav Taneja	 India	 01:41.33	 01:56.45	 Dharmesh Shahu	 00:15.12	 CaltechWinter2007	 01:56.97	 Frank Morris	 USA	 02:09.74	 02:24.81	 Ryan Zheng	 00:15.07	 TallinnOpen2013	 01:18.33	 Niko Paavilainen	 Finland	 01:25.28	 01:39.97	 Niko Ronkainen	 00:14.69	 EPGYCaliforniaOpen2008	 01:48.69	 Michael Gottlieb	 USA	 02:06.19	 02:20.84	 Ryan Zheng	 00:14.65	 BarcelonaOpen2009	 01:36.59	 Jimmy Coll	 Belgium	 01:40.16	 01:54.46	 Gabriel Eduardo Núñez Serna	 00:14.30	 GalantaOpen2009	 01:21.05	 Michał Halczuk	 Poland	 01:30.06	 01:43.90	 Balázs Bernát	 00:13.84	 CaptainsCove2007	 02:09.99	 Michael Gottlieb	 USA	 02:17.65	 02:31.28	 Anthony Hsu	 00:13.63	 TorontoWinter2011	 01:17.26	 Emily Wang	 Canada	 01:22.36	 01:35.90	 Brendon Hemsley	 00:13.54	 SLSJastrzebie2013	 01:08.65	 Michał Halczuk	 Poland	 01:11.42	 01:24.72	 Cezary Rokita	 00:13.30	 KendariOpen2011	 01:44.83	 Muhammad Jihan Khalilurrahman	 Indonesia	 01:52.61	 02:05.84	 Fakhri Raihaan	 00:13.23	 Dayton2012	 01:22.17	 John Brechon	 USA	 01:26.25	 01:39.47	 Chester Lian	 00:13.22	 CubeFactory2011	 01:13.01	 Michał Halczuk	 Poland	 01:14.03	 01:27.05	 Piotr Kózka	 00:13.02	 US2006	 01:58.66	 Frank Morris	 USA	 02:10.01	 02:23.00	 Chris Hardwick	 00:12.99	 XianAutumn2010	 01:43.63	 Weifeng Cheng (程维锋)	 China	 01:58.72	 02:11.40	 Mulun Yin (阴目仑)	 00:12.68	 HasseltOpen2013	 01:18.39	 Erik Akkersdijk	 Netherlands	 01:26.18	 01:38.81	 Jonathan Mauroy	 00:12.63	 PrincetonFall2011	 01:13.55	 Dan Cohen	 USA	 01:15.99	 01:28.54	 Patrick Jameson	 00:12.55	 PolishNationals2013	 01:07.95	 Michał Halczuk	 Poland	 01:11.34	 01:23.84	 Cezary Rokita	 00:12.50	 DanishSpecial2013	 01:22.20	 Rowe Hessler	 USA	 01:36.19	 01:48.56	 Lars Vennike Nielsson	 00:12.37	 KrakowOpen2013	 01:08.98	 Michał Halczuk	 Poland	 01:11.64	 01:23.81	 Piotr Kózka	 00:12.17	 JordanOpen2012	 02:01.28	 Ron van Bruchem	 Netherlands	 02:19.22	 02:31.27	 Zeid Doofesh (زيد دوفش)	 00:12.05	 LyonOpen2011	 01:15.80	 Bence Barát	 Hungary	 01:17.84	 01:29.56	 Abdelhak Kaddour	 00:11.72	 NorwegianOpen2010	 01:18.93	 Erik Akkersdijk	 Netherlands	 01:20.86	 01:32.40	 Hong Tan Lam	 00:11.54	 MelbourneCubeDay2013	 00:55.33	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Australia	 01:09.15	 01:20.65	 Jayden McNeill	 00:11.50	






Spoiler: 3x3 one handed - 100 of 118 competitions




* competitionId	** Winning Average	** personName	** personCountryId	** Slowest from 1st	** Fastest from 2nd	** 2nd competitor	** Difference	* Vastervik2008	 26.23	 Gunnar Krig	 Sweden	 28.27	 44.80	 Mattias Claesson	 16.53	 MariettaOpen2011	 19.22	 Andrew Kang	 USA	 20.96	 33.25	 Andrew Hwang	 12.29	 TwinCities2009	 32.94	 Waris Ali	 USA	 40.31	 52.03	 Nitin Prasad	 11.72	 TallinnOpen2011	 19.03	 Anssi Vanhala	 Finland	 20.25	 31.40	 Gints Aleksandrs Dreimanis	 11.15	 DrexelWinter2010	 21.59	 Timothy Sun	 USA	 28.05	 38.00	 Stanley Wong	 9.95	 Chattahoochee2006	 31.34	 Leyan Lo	 USA	 33.33	 43.22	 Richard Patterson	 9.89	 UtahOpen2008	 23.30	 Dan Dzoan	 USA	 27.81	 35.53	 Michael Young	 7.72	 CupcakeCubing2013	 14.80	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Australia	 16.61	 24.21	 Jason Kilbourn	 7.60	 TechnicheCubeOpen2013	 23.50	 Swaminathan Chandrasekaran	 India	 30.74	 38.31	 Anant Pingle	 7.57	 KubarooOpen2011	 14.41	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Australia	 17.31	 24.72	 Zane Carney	 7.41	 PasuruanOpen2012	 17.75	 Abner Priyo Utomo	 Indonesia	 21.96	 29.34	 Nanda Bhayu Hariyanto	 7.38	 AustralianNationals2010	 18.77	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Australia	 19.68	 26.86	 Zane Carney	 7.18	 FinnishOpen2011	 21.00	 Anssi Vanhala	 Finland	 23.02	 29.77	 Mika Sokka	 6.75	 Germany2007	 28.94	 Stefan Pochmann	 Germany	 31.99	 38.69	 Kai Jiptner	 6.70	 3MolaOpen2011	 16.92	 Michał Pleskowicz	 Poland	 18.44	 24.68	 Tomasz Cyrklaff	 6.24	 KendariOpen2011	 17.85	 Muhammad Jihan Khalilurrahman	 Indonesia	 18.75	 24.91	 Andriyan Alfayed	 6.16	 ItalianOpen2007	 40.42	 Clément Gallet	 France	 45.03	 51.02	 Ron van Bruchem	 5.99	 ChattahoocheeSpring2008	 25.86	 Jason Baum	 USA	 27.25	 32.87	 Tim Reynolds	 5.62	 NewZealandChamps2009	 23.72	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Australia	 26.72	 32.15	 Dene Beardsley	 5.43	 HelsinkiOpen2012	 18.56	 Anssi Vanhala	 Finland	 20.21	 25.52	 Elmo Tiitola	 5.31	 Brown2009	 21.29	 Rowe Hessler	 USA	 24.83	 30.05	 John Tamanas	 5.22	 DualGames2013	 18.86	 Jorge Castillo Matas	 Spain	 22.65	 27.84	 Jorge Martín Espinosa	 5.19	 AustralianNationals2012	 13.99	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Australia	 14.65	 19.80	 Jayden McNeill	 5.15	 AvalonOpen2013	 26.81	 Hippolyte Moreau	 France	 27.65	 32.58	 Sébastien Felix	 4.93	 MelbourneSummer2011	 14.83	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Australia	 16.63	 21.25	 Zane Carney	 4.62	 AucklandAutumn2011	 15.70	 Anson Lin	 China	 17.66	 22.25	 Dene Beardsley	 4.59	 EstonianOpen2011	 21.47	 Anssi Vanhala	 Finland	 25.30	 29.77	 Mantas Sidabras	 4.47	 CubingSpringGrudziadz2012	 12.67	 Michał Pleskowicz	 Poland	 14.53	 18.78	 Tomasz Cyrklaff	 4.25	 CatAndMouse2010	 21.91	 Chester Lian	 Malaysia	 22.88	 27.08	 Jim Mertens	 4.20	 FinnishOpen2012	 17.30	 Anssi Vanhala	 Finland	 18.65	 22.84	 Niko Paavilainen	 4.19	 MelbourneSummer2012	 13.60	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Australia	 15.68	 19.83	 Gaël Dusser	 4.15	 AustralianNationals2011	 15.32	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Australia	 18.50	 22.56	 Tim Major	 4.06	 DenverOpen2010	 30.77	 Patrick Kelly	 USA	 33.59	 37.41	 AJ Blair	 3.82	 WaikatoSpringOpen2010	 21.04	 Zhaohan Xiong	 New Zealand	 24.59	 28.40	 David Lim	 3.81	 TathvaOpen2013	 17.00	 Bhargav Narasimhan	 India	 17.84	 21.62	 Daniel James	 3.78	 MelbourneSummerOpen2010	 20.71	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Australia	 27.81	 31.58	 Dene Beardsley	 3.77	 TaiyuanOpen2012	 20.44	 Xiaofeng Zheng (郑晓锋)	 China	 22.25	 26.02	 Ruichao Yang (杨睿超)	 3.77	 SESCInterlagos2013	 16.91	 Gabriel Dechichi Barbar	 Brazil	 20.58	 24.30	 Allyson Dias de Lima	 3.72	 MelbourneCubeDay2010	 15.27	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Australia	 17.31	 20.84	 Zane Carney	 3.53	 MagicCubeDays2012	 15.92	 Cornelius Dieckmann	 Germany	 16.58	 20.03	 Jan Bentlage	 3.45	 NaonedOpen2011	 22.89	 Antoine Piau	 France	 24.72	 28.05	 Jules Desjardin	 3.33	 CincinnatiSummerOpen2008	 23.53	 Dakota Allen Harris	 USA	 27.84	 31.05	 Matthew McConaha	 3.21	 WaikatoSummerOpen2011	 20.60	 Zhaohan Xiong	 New Zealand	 21.50	 24.56	 Malcolm Granville	 3.06	 EindhovenOpen2012	 15.45	 Mats Valk	 Netherlands	 17.86	 20.81	 Jan Bentlage	 2.95	 MunichOpen2011	 16.78	 Moritz Karl	 Germany	 17.44	 20.27	 Nils Feuer	 2.83	 NewZealand2010	 18.50	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Australia	 20.02	 22.81	 Zhaohan Xiong	 2.79	 UkrainianOpen2013	 15.45	 Alexander Eryomin	 Russia	 16.37	 19.15	 Ivan Vynnyk (Іван Винник)	 2.78	 TampereOpen2008	 26.05	 Anssi Vanhala	 Finland	 27.94	 30.65	 Ville Seppänen	 2.71	 LISMOCup2010	 16.89	 Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)	 Japan	 19.13	 21.83	 Nobuaki Suga (菅信昭)	 2.70	 NorwegianOpen2011	 16.91	 Morten Arborg	 Norway	 20.93	 23.63	 Joar Mellström	 2.70	 Cagayan2012	 18.34	 Renz Alexander Lumban	 Philippines	 19.11	 21.81	 Justin Paul Cañares	 2.70	 Marietta2010	 21.47	 Andrew Kang	 USA	 23.47	 26.16	 Chris Foster	 2.69	 N8W8Summer2012	 15.74	 Mats Valk	 Netherlands	 16.80	 19.38	 Ludwig Choi	 2.58	 IndonesianOpen2009	 22.46	 Rama Temmink	 Netherlands	 24.72	 27.08	 Mohamad Azraei	 2.36	 N8W8Summer2013	 17.36	 Robert Yau	 United Kingdom	 19.71	 22.02	 Hippolyte Moreau	 2.31	 CubeCanadaDay2011	 19.82	 Justin Jaffray	 Canada	 23.22	 25.30	 Dave Campbell	 2.08	 RomanianOpen2013	 15.13	 Hunor Bózsing	 Hungary	 17.46	 19.50	 Mircea Popescu	 2.04	 PolishOpen2012	 14.69	 Michał Pleskowicz	 Poland	 16.53	 18.50	 Marcin Zalewski	 1.97	 BeneluxOpen2009	 22.83	 Rama Temmink	 Netherlands	 23.68	 25.58	 Erik Akkersdijk	 1.90	 Germany2006	 44.25	 Stefan Pochmann	 Germany	 57.61	 59.49	 Michel Bechtatou	 1.88	 Brown2011	 17.34	 Rowe Hessler	 USA	 21.05	 22.93	 James Donahue	 1.88	 PuydeDomeOpen2011	 16.25	 Kanneti Sae Han (คันธ์เนตี แซ่ห่าน)	 France	 17.27	 19.11	 Thomas Watiotienne	 1.84	 SuzhouOpen2012	 14.02	 Lin Chen (陈霖)	 China	 15.38	 17.22	 Meng'an Pu (浦梦安)	 1.84	 KristianstadOpen2009	 26.50	 Gunnar Krig	 Sweden	 29.08	 30.91	 Mattias Claesson	 1.83	 MinskOpen2013	 15.77	 Alexey Polyashov	 Russia	 16.82	 18.65	 Nikolay Evdokimov	 1.83	 NovoHamburgoOpen2011	 23.94	 Felipe de Carvalho Diniz	 Brazil	 27.25	 29.05	 Renan Mondini Cerpe	 1.80	 SwedishCubeDay2008	 24.93	 Gunnar Krig	 Sweden	 28.38	 30.09	 Daniel Lundwall	 1.71	 CaltechFall2007	 22.31	 Chris Dzoan	 USA	 24.84	 26.53	 Sikan Li	 1.69	 GLSAutumnReda2013	 13.45	 Michał Pleskowicz	 Poland	 14.38	 15.93	 Marcin Zalewski	 1.55	 HelsinkiOpen2007	 27.96	 Anssi Vanhala	 Finland	 29.21	 30.74	 Johannes Laire	 1.53	 DanishSpecial2013	 15.96	 Rowe Hessler	 USA	 18.58	 20.11	 Henrik Buus Aagaard	 1.53	 EstonianOpen2012	 18.51	 Anssi Vanhala	 Finland	 19.93	 21.44	 Gints Aleksandrs Dreimanis	 1.51	 MelbourneCubeDay2011	 20.48	 Durben Joun Virtucio	 Philippines	 22.30	 23.78	 Kirt Protacio	 1.48	 CaptainsCove2010	 20.30	 Michael Gottlieb	 USA	 23.58	 25.03	 John Tamanas	 1.45	 CanadianCubingClassic2009	 22.17	 Harris Chan	 Canada	 22.86	 24.16	 Eric Limeback	 1.30	 GrudziadzOpen2013	 13.75	 Michał Pleskowicz	 Poland	 15.05	 16.24	 Marcin Zalewski	 1.19	 ErfurtOpen2013	 18.41	 Simon Kalhofer	 Germany	 19.80	 20.93	 Leon Schmidtchen	 1.13	 PragyanCubeOpen2013	 17.97	 Bhargav Narasimhan	 India	 22.00	 23.11	 Swaminathan Chandrasekaran	 1.11	 BarcelonaWinterOpen2012	 19.87	 Nico Kupfer	 Spain	 20.52	 21.59	 Ting Sheng Bao Yang	 1.07	 ValenciaSummerOpen2013	 15.94	 Carlos Méndez García-Barroso	 Spain	 18.08	 19.15	 Damián Sánchez Izar	 1.07	 InnerMongolia2010	 23.35	 Fubo Wang (王富博)	 China	 24.11	 25.15	 Mulun Yin (阴目仑)	 1.04	 MaculAutumn2012	 18.01	 Leopoldo Andrés Ibarra Fuentes	 Chile	 21.21	 22.21	 José Garrido	 1.00	 RomaOpen2011	 21.85	 Giovanni Contardi	 Italy	 25.38	 26.31	 Paolo Moriello	 0.93	 DinsOpen2011	 18.03	 Kanneti Sae Han (คันธ์เนตี แซ่ห่าน)	 France	 19.80	 20.72	 Antoine Piau	 0.92	 CMUSpring2013	 18.68	 Dan Selzer	 USA	 19.94	 20.84	 Corey Sakowski	 0.90	 NebraskaOpen2010	 29.34	 Ravi Fernando	 USA	 30.72	 31.56	 John Brechon	 0.84	 Osaka2007	 32.02	 Mitsuki Gunji (郡司光貴)	 Japan	 34.63	 35.44	 Sinpei Araki (荒木慎平)	 0.81	 RutgersSpring2007	 33.23	 Anthony Hsu	 USA	 35.85	 36.66	 Tim Reynolds	 0.81	 SESCPompeia2013	 16.55	 Gabriel Dechichi Barbar	 Brazil	 17.53	 18.34	 Pedro Santos Guimarães	 0.81	 AustrianOpen2013	 14.90	 Hunor Bózsing	 Hungary	 15.78	 16.58	 Moritz Karl	 0.80	 RiverHillWinter2013	 14.24	 Rowe Hessler	 USA	 18.16	 18.94	 Dan Cohen	 0.78	 BucharestOpen2012	 22.33	 Dániel Varga	 Hungary	 23.55	 24.30	 Cristian Antoniu Leana	 0.75	 Aplicarubick2011	 21.25	 Leopoldo Andrés Ibarra Fuentes	 Chile	 24.80	 25.51	 José Garrido	 0.71	 LuoyangOpen2013	 20.43	 Xiaowei Wang (王晓伟)	 China	 21.88	 22.58	 Aurelien Souchet (高凡)	 0.70	 MontpellierOpen2008	 26.97	 Edouard Chambon	 France	 29.43	 30.11	 Gabriel Eduardo Núñez Serna	 0.68	 CMIFiestaOpen2013	 18.53	 Bhargav Narasimhan	 India	 21.79	 22.42	 Shakil Ahmad	 0.63	 PolishNationals2011	 15.71	 Michał Pleskowicz	 Poland	 16.33	 16.93	 Krzysztof Żerucha	 0.60	 NanningOpen2013	 19.08	 Kai Su (苏锴)	 China	 20.05	 20.63	 Rongfu Fan (范荣孚)	 0.58	 ChangshaOpen2011	 16.62	 Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์)	 Thailand	 18.84	 19.41	 Zhiyang Chen (陈至扬)	 0.57	 DiamondBar2012	 16.11	 Deven Nadudvari	 USA	 17.68	 18.25	 Marco Mendoza	 0.57	






Spoiler: Clock - 62 competitions




* competitionId	** Winning Average	** personName	** personCountryId	** Slowest from 1st	** Fastest from 2nd	** 2nd competitor	** Difference	* RobinsonsMetroEastOpen2011	 12.11	 Chia-Wei Lu (呂家維)	 Taiwan	 13.96	 35.53	 Lorenzo Bonoan	 21.57	 NorthernIrishOpen2013	 8.69	 Daniel Sheppard	 United Kingdom	 11.94	 28.16	 Greg Austin	 16.22	 LasLomas2013	 13.61	 Jorge Maulen Martinez	 Chile	 14.77	 27.34	 Matias Macaya	 12.57	 Uberlandia2010	 10.60	 Pedro Santos Guimarães	 Brazil	 12.71	 20.86	 Fabio Bini Graciose	 8.15	 TianjinOpen2012	 9.51	 Evan Liu	 USA	 9.88	 17.05	 Shuai Liu (刘帅)	 7.17	 DiamondBar2012	 8.18	 Deven Nadudvari	 USA	 9.58	 16.40	 Steven Turner	 6.82	 GoianiaOpen2012	 10.22	 Pedro Santos Guimarães	 Brazil	 11.81	 18.24	 Felipe Keller Ariza	 6.43	 AustralianNationals2011	 11.80	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Australia	 12.58	 18.31	 Florian Kreyssig	 5.73	 FinnishOpen2010	 18.20	 Teemu Tiinanen	 Finland	 23.52	 29.02	 Frank Severinsen	 5.50	 CannesOpen2013	 6.90	 Pierre Bouvier	 France	 7.44	 11.66	 Clément Gallet	 4.22	 BeijingFebruary2011	 9.38	 Ge Song (宋鸽)	 China	 10.18	 14.28	 Yuxuan Wang (王宇轩)	 4.10	 AustralianNationals2012	 14.45	 Brock Hamann	 Australia	 15.96	 19.43	 Florian Kreyssig	 3.47	 ShanghaiWinter2011	 7.68	 Sam Zhixiao Wang (王志骁)	 China	 8.56	 12.02	 Xiaozhe Yan (晏骁哲)	 3.46	 LyonSummerOpen2010	 9.46	 Gaël Dusser	 France	 10.97	 14.08	 Antoine Perdereau	 3.11	 Dayton2012	 11.33	 Nathan Dwyer	 USA	 12.58	 15.59	 Mike Hughey	 3.01	 UIUCSpring2011	 11.50	 Tim Reynolds	 USA	 13.03	 15.97	 Mike Hughey	 2.94	 HautePatateOpen2012	 7.48	 Pierre Bouvier	 France	 8.81	 11.71	 Alexandre Philiponet	 2.90	 CubikBoxCup2011	 9.07	 Hung Lo (羅鴻)	 Taiwan	 10.22	 12.91	 Mao-te Hsieh (謝茂德)	 2.69	 PolishNationals2011	 8.74	 Marcin Jakubowski	 Poland	 9.68	 12.16	 Piotr Michał Padlewski	 2.48	 CarnegieMellonSpring2010	 10.30	 Dan Cohen	 USA	 12.72	 15.06	 Greg French	 2.34	 FinnishOpen2012	 12.21	 Anssi Vanhala	 Finland	 12.99	 15.33	 Teemu Tiinanen	 2.34	 LexingtonFall2013	 12.15	 Tim Reynolds	 USA	 12.96	 15.16	 Kevin Costello III	 2.20	 BussieresOpen2013	 7.59	 Pierre Bouvier	 France	 8.68	 10.77	 Erwan Kohler	 2.09	 BelgianOpen2010	 8.10	 Maarten Smit	 Netherlands	 9.00	 11.05	 Joris Mühlsteff	 2.05	 CampeonatoInvierno2010	 17.03	 José Garrido	 Chile	 18.93	 20.91	 Álvaro González Lasseube	 1.98	 CubingKoreaXmasEve2011	 16.19	 Ilkyoo Choi (최일규)	 Korea	 19.65	 21.58	 Jeon Jae-Min (전재민)	 1.93	 CzechOpen2012	 7.41	 Maarten Smit	 Netherlands	 7.71	 9.52	 Tim Reynolds	 1.81	 MPEIOpen2012	 8.61	 Dmitry Kryuzban	 Russia	 9.44	 11.18	 Victor Bogatov	 1.74	 HarvardFall2010	 11.19	 Tim Reynolds	 USA	 12.55	 14.25	 Bob Burton	 1.70	 GrudziadzOpen2013	 8.48	 Marcin Jakubowski	 Poland	 9.83	 11.43	 Bartłomiej Lewandowski	 1.60	 CMUFall2012	 7.68	 Evan Liu	 USA	 11.91	 13.50	 Ilkyoo Choi (최일규)	 1.59	 LeafTown2013	 8.58	 Kit Clement	 USA	 8.89	 10.25	 Nathan Dwyer	 1.36	 HaNoiBigCube2013	 17.03	 Nguyễn Việt Hoàng	 Vietnam	 21.28	 22.61	 Trịnh Nguyên Anh	 1.33	 Sobrevivientes2013	 13.24	 Dennis Rosero	 Colombia	 15.23	 16.51	 José Leonardo Chaparro Prieto	 1.28	 HarvardSpring2012	 11.83	 Tim Reynolds	 USA	 12.46	 13.69	 Bob Burton	 1.23	 SJCSummer2012	 10.30	 Tim Reynolds	 USA	 11.03	 12.21	 Bobby D'Angelo	 1.18	 GLSAutumnReda2013	 9.03	 Marcin Jakubowski	 Poland	 10.44	 11.53	 Łukasz Herman	 1.09	 RzeszowOpen2010	 9.80	 Rafał Studnicki	 Poland	 10.41	 11.47	 Kamil Zieliński	 1.06	 Bangkok2012	 9.97	 Prin Kijviwattanakarn (ปริญ กิจวิวัฒนการ)	 Thailand	 11.09	 12.09	 Tong Boonrod (ต๋อง บุญรอด)	 1.00	 Brown2012	 11.42	 Tim Reynolds	 USA	 12.09	 13.06	 Mike Kotch	 0.97	 WashingtonDCOpen2010	 10.57	 Timothy Sun	 USA	 11.84	 12.78	 Gavin Nelson	 0.94	 ShanghaiMeatballFall2011	 7.72	 Sam Zhixiao Wang (王志骁)	 China	 10.41	 11.21	 Xiaozhe Yan (晏骁哲)	 0.80	 ItalianChampionship2013	 12.16	 Simone Santarsiero	 Italy	 13.27	 13.93	 Filippo Brancaleoni	 0.66	 UKChampionship2013	 7.76	 Ryan Jones	 United Kingdom	 8.13	 8.75	 Daniel Sheppard	 0.62	 GermanOpen2012	 8.96	 Laura Ohrndorf	 Germany	 10.25	 10.83	 Sébastien Auroux	 0.58	 GermanNationals2011	 9.03	 Laura Ohrndorf	 Germany	 9.91	 10.46	 Stefan Pochmann	 0.55	 NaonedOpen2010	 9.10	 Gaël Dusser	 France	 10.02	 10.56	 Hippolyte Moreau	 0.54	 HarvardFall2012	 11.24	 Tim Reynolds	 USA	 12.66	 13.18	 Bobby D'Angelo	 0.52	 BeijingNoCubes2010	 7.95	 Ge Song (宋鸽)	 China	 10.30	 10.81	 Guang Zhao (赵广)	 0.51	 DinsOpen2011	 11.14	 Gaël Dusser	 France	 12.19	 12.69	 Antoine Perdereau	 0.50	 NorrkopingOpen2009	 10.85	 Stefan Lidström	 Sweden	 13.47	 13.84	 Henrik Buus Aagaard	 0.37	 GuangzhouBigCubes2010	 9.85	 Yihong Wang (王逸鸿)	 China	 13.81	 14.18	 Arnaud van Galen	 0.37	 OleksandriiaOpen2012	 9.18	 Oleksandr Pohasii (Олександр Погасій)	 Ukraine	 10.59	 10.96	 Ihor Bilchenko (Ігор Більченко)	 0.37	 LyonOpen2011	 8.98	 Pierre Bouvier	 France	 9.27	 9.63	 Jesús Masanet García	 0.36	 ArizonaWinter2012	 12.48	 Austin Reed	 USA	 13.52	 13.83	 Justin Thomas	 0.31	 ZonhovenOpen2013	 7.84	 Maarten Smit	 Netherlands	 8.81	 9.11	 Joris Mühlsteff	 0.30	 HungarianOpen2010	 9.81	 Gábor Szabó	 Hungary	 10.40	 10.69	 Milán Baticz	 0.29	 ValenzuelaSummer2011	 9.66	 Ranz Norwin Lim	 Philippines	 10.31	 10.59	 Chia-Wei Lu (呂家維)	 0.28	 MunichOpen2013	 7.65	 Laura Ohrndorf	 Germany	 8.21	 8.47	 Sébastien Auroux	 0.26	 SaoPauloOpen2013	 10.76	 Alrimar Dias Rocha Sobrinho	 Brazil	 12.09	 12.30	 Allyson Dias de Lima	 0.21	 NewarkH2H2011	 11.44	 Tim Reynolds	 USA	 14.34	 14.53	 Bob Burton	 0.19	 PasuruanRegeneration2013	 7.98	 Nanda Bhayu Hariyanto	 Indonesia	 10.33	 10.52	 Hendry Cahyadi	 0.19	






Spoiler: (Magic) - 33 competitions




* competitionId	** Winning Average	** personName	** personCountryId	** Slowest from 1st	** Fastest from 2nd	** 2nd competitor	** Difference	* TibetOpen2012	 4.88	 Fangyuan Chang (常方圆)	 China	 5.68	 7.90	 Suolangwangdui (索朗旺堆)	 2.22	 JordanOpen2012	 1.69	 Zeid Doofesh (زيد دوفش)	 Jordan	 2.30	 3.11	 Yazan Doofesh (يزن دوفش)	 0.81	 PerthPuzzle2011	 1.37	 Chloe Vo	 Australia	 1.55	 2.02	 Mitchell Chiew	 0.47	 BasauriOpen2011	 1.14	 Daniel Gracia Ortiz	 Spain	 1.69	 2.09	 Jon Ander Iturburu	 0.40	 KendariOpen2011	 1.21	 Fachri Padmaridho	 Indonesia	 1.41	 1.80	 Muhammad Jihan Khalilurrahman	 0.39	 VenetoOpen2011	 1.00	 Simone Santarsiero	 Italy	 1.06	 1.38	 Damiano Quagliotto	 0.32	 MNWOpen2011	 0.91	 Dmitry Kryuzban	 Russia	 0.97	 1.28	 Andrey Bankov	 0.31	 TaiwanSpring2010	 1.16	 Chih-Hsuan Tung (董志宣)	 Taiwan	 1.31	 1.56	 Wei-Ming Tong (唐偉銘)	 0.25	 CubeCanadaDay2011	 1.84	 Alex Comeau	 Canada	 2.68	 2.93	 Patrick Pepin	 0.25	 TorontoOpenWinter2009	 1.69	 Jai Gambhir	 Canada	 1.84	 2.05	 Roman Baiboussinov	 0.21	 GaleriesLafayetteOpen2010	 1.08	 Quentin Lefebvre	 France	 1.15	 1.33	 Clément Gallet	 0.18	 WarsawaOpen2012	 0.85	 Jakub Kipa	 Poland	 0.88	 1.06	 Piotr Michał Padlewski	 0.18	 MissouriOpen2009	 1.26	 Takao Hashimoto (橋本貴夫)	 Japan	 1.47	 1.61	 David Woner	 0.14	 BeijingNoCubes2010	 0.80	 Yuxuan Wang (王宇轩)	 China	 0.90	 1.02	 Ge Song (宋鸽)	 0.12	 BialystokOpen2010	 0.97	 Marcin Jakubowski	 Poland	 1.08	 1.19	 Korneliusz Tombarkiewicz	 0.11	 DiamondBar2012	 1.06	 Samuel Chiu	 USA	 1.18	 1.28	 Andy Smith 2	 0.10	 HongKongOpen2009	 0.90	 Tang Yiu Chun (鄧耀俊)	 Hong Kong	 0.91	 1.00	 So Chi Leung	 0.09	 PolishNationals2011	 0.92	 Korneliusz Tombarkiewicz	 Poland	 1.00	 1.08	 Piotr Michał Padlewski	 0.08	 TallinnOpen2012	 1.51	 Uku Kruusamägi	 Estonia	 1.78	 1.86	 Boriss Benzerruki	 0.08	 BerkeleyFall2012	 1.28	 Ryan Jew	 USA	 1.33	 1.41	 Riley Woo	 0.08	 BayviewHills2010	 1.12	 Ian Jones	 USA	 1.21	 1.28	 Takao Hashimoto (橋本貴夫)	 0.07	 FrenchOpen2010	 0.98	 Filippo Brancaleoni	 Italy	 1.03	 1.09	 Simone Santarsiero	 0.06	 CarnegieMellonSpring2010	 1.33	 Preston Nguyen	 USA	 1.41	 1.47	 Robert Larkin	 0.06	 BandungOpen2011	 1.28	 Juan Juli Andika Chandra	 Indonesia	 1.34	 1.40	 Ardianto Satriawan	 0.06	 CampeonatoNacional2011	 1.22	 Franco Silva	 Chile	 1.28	 1.34	 Raúl Low Beattie	 0.06	 FloatingClouds2011	 1.07	 Haowei Fan (樊浩玮)	 China	 1.11	 1.16	 Mulun Yin (阴目仑)	 0.05	 StanfordSpring2011	 0.97	 Mitchell Lane	 USA	 1.08	 1.13	 Takao Hashimoto (橋本貴夫)	 0.05	 CaptainsCove2012	 1.15	 Kevin Zhou	 USA	 1.22	 1.27	 Tim Reynolds	 0.05	 TorontoWinter2012	 0.98	 Benjamin Wong	 Canada	 1.02	 1.06	 Daniel Song	 0.04	 HarbinOpen2009	 1.05	 Ge Song (宋鸽)	 China	 1.16	 1.18	 Yukun Xia (夏育坤)	 0.02	 NewarkH2H2011	 1.03	 Ernie Pulchny	 USA	 1.11	 1.13	 Tim Reynolds	 0.02	 PinoyBigCubesOpen2009	 1.22	 Robert Allen Santayana	 Philippines	 1.27	 1.28	 Paolo Jose Panganiban	 0.01	 Cubetcha2011	 1.14	 Trevor Petersen	 USA	 1.43	 1.44	 Christopher Olson	 0.01	






Spoiler: Megaminx - 100 of 180 competitions




* competitionId	** Winning Average	** personName	** personCountryId	** Slowest from 1st	** Fastest from 2nd	** 2nd competitor	** Difference	* NationalCapitalRegion2011	 01:31.75	 Louis Cormier	 Canada	 01:40.19	 03:26.36	 Antoine Cantin	 01:46.17	 TrujilloOpen2011	 01:27.37	 José Leonardo Chaparro Prieto	 Colombia	 01:33.46	 03:13.21	 Dennis Rosero	 01:39.75	 ShaastraOpen2010	 02:37.36	 Bernett Orlando	 India	 03:13.81	 04:38.53	 Pranay Sampat	 01:24.72	 TiburtinaeOpen2012	 01:05.68	 Mariano D'Imperio	 Italy	 01:09.86	 02:16.80	 Piermarco Giobbi	 01:06.94	 XianSummer2013	 01:00.42	 Haowei Fan (樊浩玮)	 China	 01:04.92	 02:09.92	 Mo Ji (季默)	 01:05.00	 NovoHamburgoII2012	 01:37.54	 Eric Fernandes Monteiro	 Brazil	 01:54.15	 02:56.66	 Fabio Bini Graciose	 01:02.51	 BallerupOpen2012	 00:59.03	 Oscar Roth Andersen	 Denmark	 01:00.93	 02:00.08	 Henrik Buus Aagaard	 00:59.15	 IIIOpenColombia2011	 01:20.79	 José Leonardo Chaparro Prieto	 Colombia	 01:31.69	 02:25.38	 Juan Camilo Vargas	 00:53.69	 HarvardSpring2013	 00:59.93	 Louis Cormier	 Canada	 01:04.21	 01:53.86	 Zachary Lowry	 00:49.65	 SinuessaOpen2012	 01:00.16	 Mariano D'Imperio	 Italy	 01:06.68	 01:55.22	 Nicola Barbaro	 00:48.54	 MagicOpen2011	 01:17.33	 Daniel Grabski	 Austria	 01:20.63	 02:08.47	 François Courtès	 00:47.84	 TrondheimFall2011	 01:28.13	 Daniel Gloppestad Bajer	 Norway	 01:33.16	 02:20.77	 Vidar Klungre	 00:47.61	 Trondheim2012	 01:24.14	 Daniel Gloppestad Bajer	 Norway	 01:26.34	 02:12.25	 Vidar Klungre	 00:45.91	 LyndenOpen2012	 01:49.20	 Sittinon Sukhaya (สิทธินนท์ สุขายะ)	 Thailand	 01:55.11	 02:40.91	 Ben Yu (虞润川)	 00:45.80	 TrujilloOpen2012	 02:03.30	 Juan Javier Quispe Lujan	 Peru	 02:22.66	 03:07.61	 Martin Palomino Muñoz	 00:44.95	 XianWinter2010	 01:12.55	 Haowei Fan (樊浩玮)	 China	 01:23.91	 02:07.52	 Mulun Yin (阴目仑)	 00:43.61	 SwedishCubedays2011	 00:51.53	 Simon Westlund	 Sweden	 00:54.30	 01:36.31	 Adam Kjörk	 00:42.01	 LasLomas2013	 01:06.87	 Leopoldo Andrés Ibarra Fuentes	 Chile	 01:22.98	 02:04.14	 Paulo Salgado Alvarez	 00:41.16	 WaikatoSummerOpen2011	 01:46.28	 Louis McDonald	 New Zealand	 01:55.91	 02:33.40	 David Lim	 00:37.49	 RaleighOpen2012	 01:03.05	 Jonathan Cookmeyer	 USA	 01:08.53	 01:44.53	 Evan Liu	 00:36.00	 WinonaOpen2013	 01:02.41	 John Brechon	 USA	 01:12.18	 01:48.16	 Christopher Olson	 00:35.98	 IVBogota2012	 01:11.31	 José Leonardo Chaparro Prieto	 Colombia	 01:13.36	 01:48.84	 Daniel Cano Salgado	 00:35.48	 NeptuneOpen2011	 01:30.52	 Philippe Virouleau	 France	 01:33.90	 02:08.27	 François Courtès	 00:34.37	 DistaOpen2013	 01:50.59	 Facundo Finola	 Argentina	 02:15.81	 02:49.80	 Guido Dipietro	 00:33.99	 BeneventumOpen2012	 01:08.65	 Mariano D'Imperio	 Italy	 01:12.66	 01:46.61	 Nicola Barbaro	 00:33.95	 CornellOpenSpring2012	 01:35.15	 Thompson Clarke	 Canada	 01:43.47	 02:17.09	 Greg Maziuk	 00:33.62	 NovoHamburgo2013	 01:45.52	 Eric Fernandes Monteiro	 Brazil	 01:50.10	 02:22.53	 Victor Sinan Seixo de Brito Gomes	 00:32.43	 OsloOpen2010	 01:36.48	 Daniel Gloppestad Bajer	 Norway	 01:44.56	 02:16.93	 Gunnar Krig	 00:32.37	 MovesN00bs2012	 01:15.24	 Erik Akkersdijk	 Netherlands	 01:20.30	 01:50.17	 Sanio Kasumovic	 00:29.87	 FLIPOpen2012	 01:26.39	 Hippolyte Moreau	 France	 01:29.18	 01:58.88	 Jules Desjardin	 00:29.70	 MNWOpen2011	 01:57.09	 Nikolay Evdokimov	 Russia	 02:19.25	 02:48.93	 Dmitry Kryuzban	 00:29.68	 MedanOpen2011	 01:43.04	 Wira Dharma Kencana Putra	 Indonesia	 01:47.69	 02:16.56	 Willy Hericson	 00:28.87	 SwedishCubedays2010	 00:56.61	 Simon Westlund	 Sweden	 01:04.36	 01:33.13	 Oskar Åsbrink	 00:28.77	 LexingtonFall2013	 01:21.75	 Kevin Costello III	 USA	 01:24.94	 01:51.88	 Andy Collentro	 00:26.94	 ColombiaNationals2012	 01:13.80	 José Leonardo Chaparro Prieto	 Colombia	 01:18.50	 01:44.55	 David Remolina Amórtegui	 00:26.05	 IndependenciaOpen2012	 01:11.83	 José Leonardo Chaparro Prieto	 Colombia	 01:17.00	 01:42.50	 David Remolina Amórtegui	 00:25.50	 MelbourneSummer2011	 01:08.95	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Australia	 01:20.94	 01:46.41	 Nick Pappas	 00:25.47	 CampeonatoNacional2012	 01:10.96	 Leopoldo Andrés Ibarra Fuentes	 Chile	 01:28.71	 01:53.93	 Rodrigo Gómez Araya	 00:25.22	 XianWinter2011	 01:08.47	 Haowei Fan (樊浩玮)	 China	 01:12.75	 01:37.61	 Qiping Zhang (张企平)	 00:24.86	 VesoulOpen2012	 01:04.47	 Daniel Grabski	 Austria	 01:07.77	 01:32.08	 Erwan Kohler	 00:24.31	 MITFall2010	 01:25.30	 Andrew Sopchak	 USA	 01:37.08	 02:00.52	 Andy Collentro	 00:23.44	 ArequipaSummer2013	 01:43.21	 Ernesto Gutiérrez Cuba	 Peru	 01:52.51	 02:15.77	 Eduardo Gutiérrez Cuba	 00:23.26	 AniversarioOpen2012	 01:40.37	 Ernesto Gutiérrez Cuba	 Peru	 01:46.16	 02:09.05	 Erland Fuentes Ramos	 00:22.89	 EarthquakeOpen2011	 01:11.04	 Leopoldo Andrés Ibarra Fuentes	 Chile	 01:20.28	 01:42.91	 Felipe Andrés Sánchez Varas	 00:22.63	 LyonSummerOpen2010	 01:30.10	 Philippe Virouleau	 France	 01:35.81	 01:58.38	 François Courtès	 00:22.57	 MPEIOpen2011	 01:23.07	 Aleksey Grishin	 Russia	 01:26.56	 01:48.80	 Nikolay Evdokimov	 00:22.24	 FinnishOpen2010	 02:07.90	 Konsta Jukka	 Finland	 02:13.31	 02:34.59	 Teemu Tiinanen	 00:21.28	 GuildfordSummerOpen2011	 01:13.11	 Robert Yau	 United Kingdom	 01:17.60	 01:38.69	 Matthew Sheerin	 00:21.09	 KarlstadOpen2010	 01:06.13	 Simon Westlund	 Sweden	 01:12.93	 01:33.66	 Daniel Gloppestad Bajer	 00:20.73	 MaculAutumn2012	 01:08.55	 Leopoldo Andrés Ibarra Fuentes	 Chile	 01:18.03	 01:38.55	 Jorge Godoy Gutiérrez	 00:20.52	 IndonesianChampionship2012	 01:06.40	 Jaka Wahyu Hidayat	 Indonesia	 01:10.38	 01:30.86	 Fandy Ramadhan Ganefianto	 00:20.48	 SwedishOpen2010	 01:05.31	 Simon Westlund	 Sweden	 01:09.83	 01:29.53	 Daniel Gloppestad Bajer	 00:19.70	 LevittownOpen2012	 01:03.98	 Nick Rech	 USA	 01:07.00	 01:26.53	 Andrew Sopchak	 00:19.53	 ThailandOpen2010	 01:21.56	 Gomain Ngernseng (โกเมน เงินเส็ง)	 Thailand	 01:32.06	 01:51.21	 Piyachat Jamsai (ปิยะฉัตร แจ่มใส)	 00:19.15	 CyberOpen2011	 01:10.16	 Chen Kee Yen	 Malaysia	 01:11.63	 01:30.27	 Jonathan Tan Wei Xiat	 00:18.64	 ItalianChampionship2010	 01:08.13	 Bence Barát	 Hungary	 01:12.22	 01:30.52	 Mariano D'Imperio	 00:18.30	 ItalianOpen2011	 01:04.95	 Mariano D'Imperio	 Italy	 01:08.11	 01:26.38	 Marco Belotti	 00:18.27	 PoznanOpen2011	 01:02.99	 Krzysztof Natusiewicz	 Poland	 01:10.09	 01:28.13	 Filip Miazek	 00:18.04	 LithuanianOpen2013	 02:01.00	 Vladislavs Baranovs	 Latvia	 02:12.40	 02:30.38	 Mantas Sidabras	 00:17.98	 SkarupSpring2010	 01:32.95	 Oscar Roth Andersen	 Denmark	 01:38.13	 01:56.00	 Henrik Buus Aagaard	 00:17.87	 HungarianOpen2012	 00:47.82	 Bálint Bodor	 Hungary	 00:51.90	 01:09.46	 Michael Röhrer	 00:17.56	 WashingtonDCWinter2011	 01:15.70	 Jonathan Cookmeyer	 USA	 01:25.91	 01:43.40	 Evan Liu	 00:17.49	 NorthernIrishOpen2013	 01:32.49	 Daniel Sheppard	 United Kingdom	 01:42.65	 02:00.03	 Nevins Chan Pak Hoong (陈百鸿)	 00:17.38	 CoastalCubing2013	 01:33.39	 Enoch Gray	 USA	 01:45.77	 02:02.98	 Luke Tycksen	 00:17.21	 StockholmOpen2013	 00:49.30	 Simon Westlund	 Sweden	 00:55.90	 01:13.05	 Samuel Klingström	 00:17.15	 OrizabaCubeFest2012	 01:35.35	 Fernando Daniel Hernández Sánchez	 Mexico	 01:50.41	 02:07.13	 Osvaldo Sánchez	 00:16.72	 HeurekaOpen2013	 01:24.10	 Niko Paavilainen	 Finland	 01:27.09	 01:43.62	 Konsta Jukka	 00:16.53	 NationalCapitalRegion2012	 01:03.46	 Louis Cormier	 Canada	 01:05.61	 01:21.71	 Antoine Cantin	 00:16.10	 Draco2013	 01:45.29	 Daniel Waldir Rodrigues Rosa	 Brazil	 01:55.31	 02:10.86	 Marcel Felipe Aquino Ramos	 00:15.55	 VargardaOpen2011	 00:53.19	 Simon Westlund	 Sweden	 00:57.53	 01:12.83	 Robert Yau	 00:15.30	 MantuaSpring2011	 01:11.09	 Matic Omulec	 Slovenia	 01:16.36	 01:31.50	 Jure Gregorc	 00:15.14	 ZhejiangUniversity2013	 00:57.26	 Haowei Fan (樊浩玮)	 China	 01:03.72	 01:18.85	 Zhiyang Chen (陈至扬)	 00:15.13	 HelsinkiOpen2011	 00:54.68	 Simon Westlund	 Sweden	 00:57.68	 01:12.61	 Milán Baticz	 00:14.93	 ChampagneOpen2013	 01:24.37	 Hippolyte Moreau	 France	 01:44.44	 01:58.97	 Valentin Hoffmann	 00:14.53	 HefeiSpring2012	 01:16.17	 Zhiyang Chen (陈至扬)	 China	 01:20.63	 01:34.77	 Chenxi Shan (单晨曦)	 00:14.14	 SpanishChampionships2013	 00:55.84	 Oscar Roth Andersen	 Denmark	 00:57.21	 01:11.32	 Zoé de Moffarts	 00:14.11	 SaarlandOpen2012	 01:01.47	 Oscar Roth Andersen	 Denmark	 01:04.36	 01:18.25	 Johannes Rase	 00:13.89	 TorneoSpeedcubingMedellin2013	 00:58.54	 José Leonardo Chaparro Prieto	 Colombia	 01:00.46	 01:14.08	 Daniel Cano Salgado	 00:13.62	 KaohsiungOpen2013	 01:39.81	 I-Hsun Li (李奕勳)	 Taiwan	 01:48.69	 02:01.78	 Lee Chiang (蔣礪)	 00:13.09	 Norway2013	 01:12.33	 Daniel Gloppestad Bajer	 Norway	 01:15.71	 01:28.66	 Morten Arborg	 00:12.95	 BerkeleySummer2010	 01:12.31	 Aidan Wolter	 USA	 01:15.71	 01:28.59	 Ronnel Datlag	 00:12.88	 SESCPompeia2013	 01:09.75	 Ronan Felipe Jorge	 Brazil	 01:15.09	 01:27.68	 Pedro Santos Guimarães	 00:12.59	 MarikinaCityOpen2013	 01:00.16	 Richard Jay S. Apagar	 Philippines	 01:05.93	 01:17.80	 Marvin Llaneta	 00:11.87	 ItalianChampionship2011	 01:00.78	 Mariano D'Imperio	 Italy	 01:21.03	 01:32.25	 Giovanni Tessari	 00:11.22	 AtlanticOpen2013	 00:55.19	 Louis Cormier	 Canada	 00:58.99	 01:10.09	 Antoine Cantin	 00:11.10	 TaylorOpen2013	 01:17.86	 JianHan Choong	 Malaysia	 01:26.47	 01:37.52	 Leong Wing Sik	 00:11.05	 SwedishCubeDays2013	 00:53.46	 Simon Westlund	 Sweden	 00:55.65	 01:06.56	 Samuel Klingström	 00:10.91	 TaiwanSummer2013	 01:09.41	 Chih-Kai Wu (吳之凱)	 Taiwan	 01:12.39	 01:23.13	 Er-Nuo Lien (連爾諾)	 00:10.74	 CubeFever2011	 01:05.59	 Chen Kee Yen	 Malaysia	 01:08.83	 01:19.50	 Chivukula Sree Harsha	 00:10.67	 RomanianOpen2013	 01:52.44	 Hunor Bózsing	 Hungary	 02:03.02	 02:12.83	 Flavian Glonț	 00:09.81	 UFCGOpen2012	 02:37.16	 Rafael Werneck Cinoto	 Brazil	 02:48.69	 02:58.30	 Fabio Bini Graciose	 00:09.61	 RaleighOpen2013	 00:57.99	 Jonathan Cookmeyer	 USA	 01:02.68	 01:12.25	 Daniel Wannamaker	 00:09.57	 SESCSantos2012	 01:16.84	 Ronan Felipe Jorge	 Brazil	 01:24.08	 01:33.63	 Pedro Santos Guimarães	 00:09.55	 BicentenarioOpen2010	 01:22.30	 Leopoldo Andrés Ibarra Fuentes	 Chile	 01:25.22	 01:34.75	 José Garrido	 00:09.53	 SSCCOpen2011	 01:18.29	 Leopoldo Andrés Ibarra Fuentes	 Chile	 01:25.43	 01:34.80	 José Garrido	 00:09.37	 UIUCSpring2013	 01:04.32	 John Brechon	 USA	 01:07.28	 01:16.36	 Trevor Mahoney	 00:09.08	 TorontoFall2010	 01:07.12	 Emily Wang	 Canada	 01:13.71	 01:22.75	 Neel Shah	 00:09.04	 BWOpen2012	 01:14.39	 Michael Röhrer	 Austria	 01:19.28	 01:27.90	 Nils Feuer	 00:08.62	 VesoulOpen2011	 01:15.34	 Daniel Grabski	 Austria	 01:19.68	 01:28.16	 Erwan Kohler	 00:08.48	 AustralianNationals2010	 01:17.54	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Australia	 01:33.94	 01:42.36	 Nick Pappas	 00:08.42	






Spoiler: (Master Magic) - 51 competitions




* competitionId	** Winning Average	** personName	** personCountryId	** Slowest from 1st	** Fastest from 2nd	** 2nd competitor	** Difference	* Uberlandia2010	 6.71	 Gilberto Caracciolo Morelli	 Brazil	 7.18	 12.43	 Renan Mondini Cerpe	 5.25	 StetsonSpring2008	 3.51	 Bob Burton	 USA	 4.22	 9.27	 David Aguila	 5.05	 DinsOpen2012	 4.20	 Clément Gallet	 France	 4.52	 9.30	 Hippolyte Moreau	 4.78	 CarnegieMellonSpring2009	 3.87	 Dan Cohen	 USA	 4.90	 8.66	 David Woner	 3.76	 Cubetcha2009	 4.22	 David Woner	 USA	 5.03	 8.75	 Austin Abrahamson	 3.72	 MurciaOpen2007	 4.68	 Clément Gallet	 France	 6.66	 9.68	 Alexandre Toledo Guillén	 3.02	 SwedishOpen2006	 3.68	 Henrik Buus Aagaard	 Denmark	 3.97	 5.85	 Gunnar Krig	 1.88	 UberlandiaOpen2011	 4.08	 Felipe Keller Ariza	 Brazil	 4.46	 6.22	 Rafael Werneck Cinoto	 1.76	 KharkivWinter2012	 2.67	 Ihor Bilchenko (Ігор Більченко)	 Ukraine	 3.03	 4.55	 Denys Haidaichuk	 1.52	 KansasCubeOff2011	 3.76	 David Woner	 USA	 4.08	 5.46	 Donovan Cline	 1.38	 Spain2008	 5.28	 Daniel Ortiga Villatoro	 Spain	 7.15	 8.50	 Daniel Borrajo Gutiérrez	 1.35	 PuydeDomeOpen2012	 3.73	 Gaël Servignat	 France	 4.45	 5.75	 Gaël Dusser	 1.30	 RomaOpen2011	 2.98	 Simone Ciancotti	 Italy	 3.15	 4.28	 Paolo Moriello	 1.13	 UNESPOpen2009	 7.57	 Rafael Werneck Cinoto	 Brazil	 9.38	 10.46	 Renan Mondini Cerpe	 1.08	 SporringCubeDays	 3.22	 Henrik Buus Aagaard	 Denmark	 4.19	 5.19	 Klaus Andersen	 1.00	 ArizonaWinter2012	 3.74	 Austin Reed	 USA	 4.05	 4.91	 Christopher Milburn	 0.86	 Rubikaz10thAnniversary2012	 2.80	 Carlos Méndez García-Barroso	 Spain	 3.43	 4.19	 Alexandre Toledo Guillén	 0.76	 DenverOpen2009	 4.18	 Takao Hashimoto (橋本貴夫)	 Japan	 6.50	 7.23	 Patrick Kelly	 0.73	 HautePatateOpen2012	 3.01	 Alexandre Philiponet	 France	 3.12	 3.83	 Clément Gallet	 0.71	 LexingtonFallOpen2008	 4.70	 Mike Hughey	 USA	 4.86	 5.55	 Marie Hughey	 0.69	 DiamondBar2012	 2.49	 Guanda Fu (符冠达)	 China	 3.05	 3.65	 Takao Hashimoto (橋本貴夫)	 0.60	 OficinaOpen2012	 3.91	 Felipe Keller Ariza	 Brazil	 4.41	 5.00	 Felipe Baldívio Freires	 0.59	 TokaiOpen2012	 2.36	 Yoshiaki Hirayama (平山善章)	 Japan	 2.47	 3.05	 Takayuki Ookusa (大艸尊之)	 0.58	 DinsOpen2011	 5.95	 Clément Gallet	 France	 6.81	 7.34	 Antoine Piau	 0.53	 HelsinkiOpen2008	 3.72	 Kenneth Gustavsson	 Sweden	 3.88	 4.36	 Tommy Gustavsson	 0.48	 StanfordSpring2010	 3.29	 Ryan Jew	 USA	 5.16	 5.59	 David Shi	 0.43	 KurriKurri2012	 3.06	 Bryson Azzopardi	 Australia	 3.69	 4.11	 Nathan Seeto	 0.42	 NeptuneOpen2011	 2.53	 Quentin Lefebvre	 France	 3.08	 3.43	 Olivier Polspoel	 0.35	 BucharestOpen2012	 3.02	 Endre Kovács	 Hungary	 3.34	 3.68	 Dániel Varga	 0.34	 BeijingWinter2009	 2.27	 Xu Zhao (赵旭)	 China	 2.33	 2.65	 Ming Gao (高鸣)	 0.32	 CaptainsCove2011	 2.16	 Ernie Pulchny	 USA	 2.30	 2.61	 Dan Cohen	 0.31	 ItalianChampionship2012	 2.70	 Simone Santarsiero	 Italy	 2.86	 3.15	 Nicolò Simone	 0.29	 CincinnatiSpringOpen2008	 3.92	 Bob Burton	 USA	 4.55	 4.83	 Rebecca Hughey	 0.28	 USOpen2008	 2.54	 Sam Boyles	 USA	 3.16	 3.43	 Dan Dzoan	 0.27	 SwissOpen2009	 2.67	 Milán Baticz	 Hungary	 2.96	 3.22	 Róbert Örkényi	 0.26	 InnerMongolia2012	 2.47	 Chen Lv (吕宸)	 China	 2.77	 3.03	 Bo Wang (王波)	 0.26	 JerseyShoreOpen2012	 1.93	 Ernie Pulchny	 USA	 2.27	 2.53	 Evan Liu	 0.26	 DeVryOpen2010	 4.12	 Shane Rowland	 USA	 4.33	 4.56	 Chester Lian	 0.23	 LyonSummerOpen2010	 3.69	 Olivier Polspoel	 Belgium	 3.80	 4.00	 Laetitia Lemoine	 0.20	 ToulouseOpen2010	 2.62	 Quentin Lefebvre	 France	 2.90	 3.03	 Javier Tirado Ortiz	 0.13	 OdenseOpen2010	 2.93	 Henrik Buus Aagaard	 Denmark	 3.68	 3.80	 Kenneth Svendson	 0.12	 LodzOpen2011	 2.61	 Owidiusz Pryk	 Poland	 2.78	 2.88	 Korneliusz Tombarkiewicz	 0.10	 CubeFactory2011	 2.80	 Owidiusz Pryk	 Poland	 3.08	 3.18	 Marcin Jakubowski	 0.10	 SkarupSpring2010	 3.66	 Henrik Buus Aagaard	 Denmark	 4.46	 4.55	 Kirstine Buus Aagaard	 0.09	 DutchOpen2011	 2.11	 Milán Baticz	 Hungary	 2.33	 2.41	 Bence Barát	 0.08	 Guangdong2012	 2.89	 Mo Ji (季默)	 China	 3.22	 3.30	 Kim Tae Hyung (김태형)	 0.08	 PLGOpen2012	 3.46	 Andrés Alfaro	 Chile	 3.63	 3.69	 Ignacio Contreras Aid	 0.06	 MinnesotaOpen2012	 3.24	 Brandon Mikel	 USA	 3.65	 3.71	 Jared Benson	 0.06	 SwedishCubedays2010	 3.22	 Stefan Lidström	 Sweden	 3.52	 3.56	 Simon Westlund	 0.04	 IowaOpen2010	 4.28	 Shane Rowland	 USA	 4.78	 4.80	 Kristoffer Lauderbaugh	 0.02	 BerkeleyFall2012	 2.79	 Ryan Jew	 USA	 2.86	 2.88	 Mitchell Lane	 0.02	






Spoiler: Pyraminx - 75 competitions




* competitionId	** Winning Average	** personName	** personCountryId	** Slowest from 1st	** Fastest from 2nd	** 2nd competitor	** Difference	* AmagasakiOpen2009	 5.49	 Yohei Oka (岡要平)	 Japan	 7.44	 12.08	 Yohei Suzuki (鈴木洋平)	 4.64	 QinghaiOpen2012	 6.71	 Bowen Deng (邓博文)	 China	 7.90	 12.52	 Fangyuan Chang (常方圆)	 4.62	 PerthSummerOpen2011	 6.91	 Tim Major	 Australia	 8.43	 12.47	 Joshua Evely	 4.04	 IshikawaGokokuShintoOpen2010	 4.27	 Yohei Oka (岡要平)	 Japan	 4.84	 8.28	 Fumiki Koseki (古関章記)	 3.44	 Osaka2011	 3.65	 Yohei Oka (岡要平)	 Japan	 4.58	 7.41	 Takumi Yoshida (吉田匠)	 2.83	 SaoPauloOpen2009	 8.94	 Pedro Santos Guimarães	 Brazil	 11.91	 14.43	 Rafael Werneck Cinoto	 2.52	 ChangshaSpring2012	 8.05	 Zhiyang Chen (陈至扬)	 China	 8.46	 10.97	 Si Li (李思)	 2.51	 PoznanOpen2008	 5.45	 Grzegorz Łuczyna	 Poland	 6.18	 8.66	 Grzegorz Zaborowski	 2.48	 SkarupCubeDay2010	 4.97	 Oscar Roth Andersen	 Denmark	 6.21	 8.58	 Henrik Buus Aagaard	 2.37	 CubeCampKanazawa2010	 3.71	 Yohei Oka (岡要平)	 Japan	 4.56	 6.86	 Fumiki Koseki (古関章記)	 2.30	 TokyoOpen2008	 4.39	 Yohei Oka (岡要平)	 Japan	 4.50	 6.78	 Fumiki Koseki (古関章記)	 2.28	 NewZealand2010	 6.52	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Australia	 8.22	 10.46	 Cameron Hobbs	 2.24	 ToyamaOpen2009	 4.07	 Yohei Oka (岡要平)	 Japan	 4.40	 6.50	 Fumiki Koseki (古関章記)	 2.10	 KyotanabeOpen2011	 3.39	 Yohei Oka (岡要平)	 Japan	 4.59	 6.58	 Fumiki Koseki (古関章記)	 1.99	 KoreanChampionship2011	 4.90	 Inha Woo (우인하)	 Korea	 5.40	 7.28	 Lee Kyeong-Sub (이경섭)	 1.88	 WashingtonDCSpring2010	 4.90	 Felix Lee	 USA	 5.55	 7.41	 Matthew Bahner	 1.86	 KanazawaOpen2008	 4.15	 Yohei Oka (岡要平)	 Japan	 7.06	 8.80	 Fumiki Koseki (古関章記)	 1.74	 IIArequipaOpen2011	 8.41	 Dennis Rosero	 Colombia	 11.84	 13.27	 Martin Palomino Muñoz	 1.43	 SpanishChampionships2013	 3.66	 Oscar Roth Andersen	 Denmark	 4.15	 5.38	 Alberto Pérez de Rada Fiol	 1.23	 CampeonatoSudamericano2013	 9.12	 Gianpierre Ponce	 Peru	 9.97	 11.18	 José Garrido	 1.21	 SkarupChristmas2010	 3.74	 Oscar Roth Andersen	 Denmark	 5.11	 6.30	 Yannick Richter	 1.19	 SantiagoOpen2009	 9.02	 Pedro Santos Guimarães	 Brazil	 12.22	 13.40	 Francisco Javier Lemes Sáez	 1.18	 Cagayan2012	 6.10	 Gian Sebastian Lucero	 Philippines	 10.27	 11.41	 Christopher Judaya	 1.14	 HautePatateOpen2012	 6.11	 Daniel Grabski	 Austria	 6.80	 7.91	 Pierre Bouvier	 1.11	 TaiyuanOpen2013	 5.54	 Yuxuan Wang (王宇轩)	 China	 6.11	 7.21	 Liwei Ma (马立炜)	 1.10	 GaleriesLafayetteOpen2012	 4.33	 Jules Desjardin	 France	 5.22	 6.30	 Rémi Esturoune	 1.08	 Indiana2011	 6.51	 John Brechon	 USA	 7.11	 8.13	 Myles Casanas	 1.02	 LimaOpen2011	 9.79	 Jose Castillo Gastelu	 Peru	 12.94	 13.94	 Martin Palomino Muñoz	 1.00	 CebuOpen2010	 6.37	 Gian Sebastian Lucero	 Philippines	 7.22	 8.21	 Jerald Paulo	 0.99	 EastGermanOpen2010	 5.09	 Brúnó Bereczki	 Hungary	 6.33	 7.30	 Dániel Varga	 0.97	 CelebesOpen2011	 3.83	 Riadi Arsandi	 Indonesia	 5.25	 6.18	 Muhaymin Aulia Thayf	 0.93	 UKNationals2010	 6.61	 Charlie Cooper	 United Kingdom	 8.58	 9.46	 Andrew Coghill	 0.88	 CebuOpen2011	 7.14	 Gian Sebastian Lucero	 Philippines	 8.34	 9.21	 Jedrick Remonde	 0.87	 JapanOpen2012	 3.60	 Yohei Oka (岡要平)	 Japan	 4.55	 5.41	 Yu Nakajima (中島悠)	 0.86	 TaylorOpen2013	 5.77	 Ainesh Sevellaraja	 Malaysia	 6.41	 7.27	 Leong Wing Sik	 0.86	 GuildfordOpen2013	 4.23	 Luke Hubbard	 United Kingdom	 4.43	 5.27	 Ciarán Beahan	 0.84	 Avecina2012	 8.05	 Seyyed Mohammad Hossein Fatemi (سید محمد حسین فاطمی)	 Iran	 9.58	 10.40	 Mohammad Saleh Bahrami (محمد صالح بهرامی)	 0.82	 FlorenceOpen2013	 7.54	 Andrea Beretta	 Italy	 8.43	 9.22	 Simone Santarsiero	 0.79	 BogorOpen2013	 4.32	 Riadi Arsandi	 Indonesia	 5.31	 6.05	 Alexandra Daryl Ariawan	 0.74	 DoshishaOpen2009	 4.56	 Yohei Oka (岡要平)	 Japan	 6.33	 7.06	 Takuma Akutsu (阿久津拓真)	 0.73	 BucharestOpen2012	 6.80	 Dániel Varga	 Hungary	 8.33	 9.03	 Radu Făciu	 0.70	 NanjingSpring2011	 6.92	 Fucong Fei (费付聪)	 China	 7.28	 7.94	 Haokun Wang (王皓琨)	 0.66	 HessenOpen2012	 4.59	 Ramón Dersch	 Germany	 5.06	 5.72	 David Schult	 0.66	 RiverHillSummer2012	 4.76	 Felix Lee	 USA	 5.36	 6.00	 Dan Cohen	 0.64	 HaNoiOpen2013	 4.84	 Lê Minh Cường	 Vietnam	 6.03	 6.67	 Nguyễn Ngọc Thịnh	 0.64	 SandoOpen2009	 6.42	 Grzegorz Łuczyna	 Poland	 9.56	 10.16	 Mattias Claesson	 0.60	 JapanOpen2010	 3.94	 Yohei Oka (岡要平)	 Japan	 4.84	 5.44	 Takuma Akutsu (阿久津拓真)	 0.60	 ArtCapitalOpen2013	 3.94	 Michael Angelo Zafra	 Philippines	 4.18	 4.72	 Marvin Llaneta	 0.54	 ShenzhenUniversity2011	 6.03	 Yang Guan (关养)	 China	 6.59	 7.09	 Yanli Xie (谢燕丽)	 0.50	 HillsdaleFall2013	 3.50	 Drew Brads	 USA	 4.72	 5.22	 Rami Sbahi	 0.50	 MITFall2009	 6.25	 Felix Lee	 USA	 7.27	 7.72	 Dan Cohen	 0.45	 LevittownOpen2012	 5.74	 Corey Sakowski	 USA	 7.53	 7.97	 Zachary Lowry	 0.44	 FuglsangparkOpen2009	 5.92	 Oscar Roth Andersen	 Denmark	 7.03	 7.46	 Bence Barát	 0.43	 RiverHillSpring2011	 4.69	 Felix Lee	 USA	 5.68	 6.11	 Alex Thielemier	 0.43	 LakeBiwa2013	 3.89	 Yohei Oka (岡要平)	 Japan	 4.52	 4.93	 Jin Mochizuki (望月仁)	 0.41	 CzechOpen2007	 6.19	 Grzegorz Łuczyna	 Poland	 6.47	 6.87	 Mátyás Kuti	 0.40	 CebuMasters2009	 6.78	 Gian Sebastian Lucero	 Philippines	 8.06	 8.43	 Paolo Jose Panganiban	 0.37	 SlowNSteadyFall2013	 3.50	 Felix Lee	 USA	 4.03	 4.40	 Alex Thielemier	 0.37	 CubeCampKanazawa2013	 3.61	 Yohei Oka (岡要平)	 Japan	 4.03	 4.36	 Jin Mochizuki (望月仁)	 0.33	 HefeiOpen2013	 4.46	 Yi Wang (王旖)	 China	 5.66	 5.89	 Yihao Zhao (赵羿皓)	 0.23	 IranSummerCube2013	 4.14	 Amir Hossein Nafisi (امیر حسین نفیسی)	 Iran	 5.08	 5.31	 Parham Saeed Nia (پرهام سعیدنیا)	 0.23	 BreizhOpen2011	 5.52	 Valentin Doussin	 France	 6.47	 6.68	 Hippolyte Moreau	 0.21	 CroatianOpen2011	 3.74	 Brúnó Bereczki	 Hungary	 4.31	 4.52	 Milán Baticz	 0.21	 ShanghaiSummer2013	 3.94	 Yi Wang (王旖)	 China	 4.31	 4.52	 Jiaxi Wang (王嘉熙)	 0.21	 VesoulOpen2011	 4.87	 Daniel Grabski	 Austria	 6.05	 6.25	 Victor Cullot	 0.20	 CzechOpen2012	 4.48	 Oscar Roth Andersen	 Denmark	 5.05	 5.25	 Erik Akkersdijk	 0.20	 UKDWOpen2011	 5.24	 Riadi Arsandi	 Indonesia	 5.96	 6.15	 Roni Imaduddin	 0.19	 MelbourneWinterOpen2010	 5.77	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Australia	 6.36	 6.54	 Nick Pappas	 0.18	 NaonedOpen2010	 4.66	 Valentin Doussin	 France	 5.13	 5.30	 Kanneti Sae Han (คันธ์เนตี แซ่ห่าน)	 0.17	 NanjingAutumn2011	 7.35	 Fucong Fei (费付聪)	 China	 7.79	 7.96	 Shuai Liu (刘帅)	 0.17	 KediriFunCube2012	 4.56	 Riadi Arsandi	 Indonesia	 4.72	 4.88	 Adam Rotal Yuliandaru	 0.16	 LegnanoOpen2012	 5.98	 Giovanni Tessari	 Italy	 7.08	 7.22	 Jacopo Melchiorri	 0.14	 KarlstadOpen2010	 6.20	 Simon Westlund	 Sweden	 7.25	 7.34	 Oskar Åsbrink	 0.09	 SwedishChampionship2011	 4.10	 Oscar Roth Andersen	 Denmark	 5.34	 5.41	 Simon Westlund	 0.07	 SESCPompeia2013	 6.29	 Felipe da Cruz Bueno	 Brazil	 6.80	 6.83	 Alrimar Dias Rocha Sobrinho	 0.03	






Spoiler: Square-1 - 95 competitions




* competitionId	** Winning Average	** personName	** personCountryId	** Slowest from 1st	** Fastest from 2nd	** 2nd competitor	** Difference	* HaNoiBigCube2013	 29.93	 Nguyễn Việt Hoàng	 Vietnam	 35.66	 01:32.33	 Nguyễn Ngọc Thịnh	 56.67	 ShaastraOpen2010	 47.13	 Bernett Orlando	 India	 54.72	 01:38.30	 Rahul Kadukar	 43.58	 ThailandOpen2009	 21.21	 Yuttana Suputthayangkun (ยุทธนา สุพุทธยางกูร)	 Thailand	 24.69	 46.09	 Worasil Bunpeam (วรศิลป์ บุญเปี่ยม)	 21.40	 ShenyangBoxingDay2010	 21.95	 Junhe Zhang (张钧鹤)	 China	 28.03	 49.15	 Fangyuan Chang (常方圆)	 21.12	 BerkeleySpring2012	 21.43	 Takao Hashimoto (橋本貴夫)	 Japan	 33.21	 53.47	 Riley Woo	 20.26	 PragyanCubeOpen2013	 28.49	 Nikhil Panju	 India	 31.86	 51.96	 Nikhil Mande	 20.10	 GernikaOpen2013	 32.54	 Pablo Nicolás Oshiro Mondoñedo	 Peru	 38.53	 58.18	 Daniel Borrajo Gutiérrez	 19.65	 CannesOpen2013	 18.70	 Pierre Bouvier	 France	 22.83	 42.31	 Erwan Kohler	 19.48	 DallasOpen2009	 23.62	 Takao Hashimoto (橋本貴夫)	 Japan	 30.50	 49.59	 Austin deBruyn	 19.09	 OhioOpen2010	 29.58	 Mike Hughey	 USA	 38.02	 57.02	 Nick Edmonds	 19.00	 TwinCities2009	 23.26	 Takao Hashimoto (橋本貴夫)	 Japan	 30.86	 47.55	 Bryan Logan	 16.69	 UIUCFall2012	 18.70	 Nathan Dwyer	 USA	 23.69	 37.11	 John Brechon	 13.42	 OleksandriiaOpen2013	 17.13	 Oleksii Lukin (Олексій Лукін)	 Ukraine	 17.98	 31.28	 Ivan Zabrodin	 13.30	 JawaTimur2013	 25.41	 Fakhruzi Asrial Efransyah	 Indonesia	 28.66	 41.81	 Septian Bagus Widyacahya	 13.15	 WaikatoSummerOpen2011	 22.92	 Dene Beardsley	 New Zealand	 29.65	 41.47	 David Lim	 11.82	 FuglsangparkOpen2009	 17.42	 Bence Barát	 Hungary	 20.72	 31.55	 Gunnar Krig	 10.83	 MumbaiOpen2010	 35.11	 Bernett Orlando	 India	 41.08	 50.93	 Ranphoa Ngowa	 9.85	 Aplicarubick2011	 23.12	 Thomas Woodroffe	 Chile	 39.71	 48.52	 Jorge Godoy Gutiérrez	 8.81	 BasauriOpen2011	 26.60	 Daniel Gracia Ortiz	 Spain	 30.50	 38.84	 Pablo Nicolás Oshiro Mondoñedo	 8.34	 PueblaOpen2009	 37.62	 Uriel Gayosso Ruiz	 Mexico	 46.78	 55.09	 Luis Roberto Becerril Aceves	 8.31	 CubeNRoll2010	 17.51	 Bence Barát	 Hungary	 20.59	 28.77	 Milán Baticz	 8.18	 Cubetcha2012	 20.66	 Chris Braiedy	 USA	 24.22	 32.28	 Gabriel LaForte	 8.06	 RzeszowOpen2010	 24.07	 Michał Robaczyk	 Poland	 26.31	 34.27	 Damian Skrzypiec	 7.96	 PrincetonFall2011	 14.54	 Dan Cohen	 USA	 15.56	 23.08	 Brian Qiu	 7.52	 Uberlandia2012	 17.32	 Gabriel Bucsan	 Brazil	 19.53	 26.69	 Pedro Santos Guimarães	 7.16	 IndianaWinter2010	 19.01	 Dan Cohen	 USA	 22.71	 29.47	 James Hildreth	 6.76	 WaikatoSpringOpen2010	 26.05	 Dene Beardsley	 New Zealand	 30.91	 37.61	 Zhaohan Xiong	 6.70	 SLSZaglebie2013	 22.43	 Paweł Kowol	 Poland	 27.56	 33.94	 Paulina Szpilowska	 6.38	 Minnesota2010	 47.91	 John Brechon	 USA	 56.08	 61.86	 Alex Clarke	 5.78	 CyberOpen2012	 17.37	 Gooi Ying Chyi	 Malaysia	 20.21	 25.91	 Lee Jia Yong	 5.70	 UFCGOpen2012	 38.12	 Rafael Werneck Cinoto	 Brazil	 53.19	 58.75	 Mateus Silva Luna	 5.56	 MelbourneSummerOpen2010	 22.88	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Australia	 26.41	 31.69	 Nick Pappas	 5.28	 DenverOpen2009	 26.36	 Takao Hashimoto (橋本貴夫)	 Japan	 29.56	 34.83	 Anthony McKnight	 5.27	 MantuaOpen2009	 19.94	 Bence Barát	 Hungary	 20.78	 25.75	 Marcos Ameijeiras Moreno	 4.97	 AmericanaOpen2012	 42.47	 Leandro Vasconcellos Alleoni	 Brazil	 48.44	 53.40	 Alrimar Dias Rocha Sobrinho	 4.96	 MinnesotaOpen2009	 32.45	 Siraj Ali	 USA	 38.81	 43.69	 Connor Grieves	 4.88	 HarbinOpen2009	 22.95	 Ming Zheng (郑鸣)	 China	 23.96	 28.80	 Ge Song (宋鸽)	 4.84	 SanDiegoOpen2010	 20.10	 Takao Hashimoto (橋本貴夫)	 Japan	 22.11	 26.90	 Deven Nadudvari	 4.79	 CaptainsCove2009	 20.64	 Dan Cohen	 USA	 28.30	 33.08	 Tim Reynolds	 4.78	 KansasCubeOff2011	 18.53	 David Woner	 USA	 22.65	 27.41	 AJ Blair	 4.76	 AuroraSummer2009	 20.60	 Takao Hashimoto (橋本貴夫)	 Japan	 23.41	 28.15	 Patrick Kelly	 4.74	 XianWinter2011	 30.05	 Haowei Fan (樊浩玮)	 China	 33.81	 38.55	 Donglei Li (李冬雷)	 4.74	 KoreanStyle2013	 18.46	 Yi Seung-Woo (이승우)	 Korea	 20.46	 25.19	 Kim Min-Young	 4.73	 DoshishaOpen2009	 21.84	 Takao Hashimoto (橋本貴夫)	 Japan	 22.44	 27.15	 Fumiki Koseki (古関章記)	 4.71	 PrincetonFall2010	 22.67	 Dan Cohen	 USA	 24.56	 29.22	 Siraj Ali	 4.66	 ManufakturaOpen2013	 19.03	 Paweł Kowol	 Poland	 22.93	 27.52	 Michał Pleskowicz	 4.59	 SlovenianOpen2012	 22.74	 Michael Röhrer	 Austria	 24.18	 28.63	 Branko Kobal	 4.45	 ColoradoSprings2012	 19.32	 Takao Hashimoto (橋本貴夫)	 Japan	 22.63	 26.88	 Elijah Buscho	 4.25	 CMIFiestaOpen2013	 22.09	 Nikhil Panju	 India	 34.91	 38.67	 Daniel James	 3.76	 HoustonOpen2009	 21.32	 Takao Hashimoto (橋本貴夫)	 Japan	 24.53	 28.09	 Weston Mizumoto	 3.56	 BialystokOpen2011	 14.66	 Piotr Michał Padlewski	 Poland	 16.41	 19.88	 Michał Pleskowicz	 3.47	 SwedishChampionship2012	 18.69	 Tomas Kristiansson	 Sweden	 20.66	 24.06	 Henrik Buus Aagaard	 3.40	 SkarupChristmas2010	 19.36	 Tomas Kristiansson	 Sweden	 25.69	 29.06	 Gunnar Krig	 3.37	 SpanishChampionship2012	 22.84	 Carlos Méndez García-Barroso	 Spain	 25.43	 28.68	 Luis Javier Iáñez Pareja	 3.25	 UkraineOpen2012	 23.40	 Dmitry Kryuzban	 Russia	 29.50	 32.56	 Roman Ostapenko (Роман Остапенко)	 3.06	 BangkokOpen2010	 18.11	 Yuttana Suputthayangkun (ยุทธนา สุพุทธยางกูร)	 Thailand	 21.97	 24.80	 Baramee Pookcharoen (บารมี พุกเจริญ)	 2.83	 SESCSantos2010	 33.77	 Pedro Santos Guimarães	 Brazil	 38.91	 41.33	 Rafael Werneck Cinoto	 2.42	 ErfurtOpen2013	 21.47	 Lucas Wesche	 Germany	 22.19	 24.61	 Sébastien Auroux	 2.42	 ChangshaOpen2011	 11.33	 Bingliang Li (李炳良)	 China	 14.13	 16.52	 Weifeng Cheng (程维锋)	 2.39	 UKOpen2010	 16.39	 Simon Crawford	 United Kingdom	 19.93	 22.27	 Lars Vandenbergh	 2.34	 CastellonOpen2013	 36.46	 Luis Javier Iáñez Pareja	 Spain	 47.69	 49.93	 Sergi Sabat	 2.24	 PolishNationals2011	 13.85	 Piotr Michał Padlewski	 Poland	 15.93	 18.00	 Michał Halczuk	 2.07	 PoznanOpen2011	 14.96	 Piotr Michał Padlewski	 Poland	 20.56	 22.53	 Michał Robaczyk	 1.97	 NottinghamOpen2013	 13.44	 Simon Crawford	 United Kingdom	 15.50	 17.47	 Robert Yau	 1.97	 YingkouOpen2013	 20.57	 Chunyu Zhang 2 (张春雨)	 China	 22.75	 24.66	 Fan Wu (吴凡)	 1.91	 GermanOpen2010	 19.62	 Maarten Smit	 Netherlands	 21.19	 23.08	 Lars Vandenbergh	 1.89	 HefeiSummer2012	 15.70	 Cheng Chen (陈成)	 China	 21.53	 23.38	 Qirun Zhong (钟奇润)	 1.85	 GokuOpen2013	 23.53	 Angel Arrioja Landa	 Mexico	 24.58	 26.38	 Uriel Gayosso Ruiz	 1.80	 HungarianOpen2009	 18.81	 Bence Barát	 Hungary	 22.91	 24.56	 Milán Baticz	 1.65	 BerkeleyWinter2011	 33.57	 Lucas Garron	 Germany	 39.81	 41.38	 Vidar Klungre	 1.57	 XianAutumn2011	 20.39	 Weifeng Cheng (程维锋)	 China	 23.09	 24.66	 Yan Jin (金岩)	 1.57	 MumbaiOpen2012	 33.49	 Gaurav Taneja	 India	 36.59	 38.05	 Amish Thakkar	 1.46	 BialystokOpen2010	 14.33	 Piotr Michał Padlewski	 Poland	 20.58	 21.90	 Michał Pleskowicz	 1.32	 EastOsaka2013	 18.87	 Kou Oobatake (大畠功)	 Japan	 20.58	 21.83	 Tomoya Yamashita (山下智也)	 1.25	 IowaOpen2011	 30.94	 John Brechon	 USA	 49.18	 50.36	 Ryan Olson	 1.18	 TaylorOpen2013	 19.02	 Gooi Ying Chyi	 Malaysia	 24.53	 25.65	 Muhammad Harith Bin Zulkaply	 1.12	 BeijingSummerOpen2009	 14.61	 Jianwei Zhu (朱剑伟)	 China	 16.44	 17.41	 Ming Zheng (郑鸣)	 0.97	 SwedishChampionship2013	 19.11	 Tomas Kristiansson	 Sweden	 21.17	 22.08	 Simon Westlund	 0.91	 HillsdaleFall2013	 19.93	 Nathan Dwyer	 USA	 22.90	 23.76	 James Hildreth	 0.86	 GoianiaOpen2012	 17.83	 Gabriel Bucsan	 Brazil	 22.94	 23.71	 Pedro Santos Guimarães	 0.77	 AustrianOpen2010	 16.22	 Bence Barát	 Hungary	 19.25	 20.00	 Péter Pozsgai	 0.75	 IndonesianOpen2011	 17.90	 Nathan Azaria	 Indonesia	 26.02	 26.77	 Rasyadan Muhammad	 0.75	 UberlandiaOpen2011	 19.61	 Gabriel Bucsan	 Brazil	 25.59	 26.30	 Pedro Santos Guimarães	 0.71	 CumberlandValley2009	 22.29	 Dan Cohen	 USA	 26.08	 26.78	 Siraj Ali	 0.70	 GuildfordSummerOpen2011	 13.90	 Simon Crawford	 United Kingdom	 17.18	 17.88	 Robert Yau	 0.70	 DolmenOpen2012	 18.30	 Fabien Lebailly	 France	 21.69	 22.33	 Olivier Stietel	 0.64	 FrenchOpen2011	 21.51	 Robert Yau	 United Kingdom	 23.90	 24.50	 François Courtès	 0.60	 XiamenOpen2011	 13.12	 Ruzhen Ye (叶儒臻)	 China	 14.58	 15.11	 Junyue Liu (刘俊越)	 0.53	 WaterlooFall2012	 15.31	 Brady Metherall	 Canada	 21.19	 21.72	 Julian David	 0.53	 PolishNationals2010	 13.39	 Piotr Michał Padlewski	 Poland	 16.41	 16.86	 Marcin Sroczyński	 0.45	 NelidovoOpen2013	 24.50	 Dmitry Kryuzban	 Russia	 27.36	 27.72	 Georgiy Marshalko	 0.36	 GuangdongOpen2010	 13.06	 Bingliang Li (李炳良)	 China	 15.08	 15.43	 Weifeng Cheng (程维锋)	 0.35	 CampeonatoInvierno2010	 29.76	 Felipe Andrés Sánchez Varas	 Chile	 38.05	 38.28	 Jaime Pinto	 0.23	 GoianiaOpen2011	 19.33	 Gabriel Bucsan	 Brazil	 25.16	 25.27	 Pedro Santos Guimarães	 0.11	 StanfordFall2012	 18.42	 Takao Hashimoto (橋本貴夫)	 Japan	 25.44	 25.46	 Mitchell Lane	 0.02


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 29, 2013)

> 3x3x3OH
> 43,79 WC2013



How?


----------



## cubizh (Nov 29, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> How?


Something tells me you're not looking for this answer but here goes just in case:
Feliks 14.19 + Michał 14.27 + Weston 15.33


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 29, 2013)

Feliks+Cameron+Me only on the 2x2 podium once? We used to be first iirc 

The podiums should include nonfinal rounds IMO. I think the rankings would change a fair bit.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 29, 2013)

TDM said:


> What are the smallest differences between OH and 2H averages? And in %?





cubizh said:


> Something tells me you're not looking for this answer but here goes just in case:
> Feliks 14.19 + Michał 14.27 + Weston 15.33



Yeah, I know. I just always thought of the Worlds OH final as super slow.


----------



## Mikel (Nov 30, 2013)

Spoiler: Sum of Single Ranks for State of Iowa, USA




* Competitor	** Sum of Rank	** 333	** 444	** 555	** 222	** 333bld	** 333oh	** fmc	** 333wf	** mega	** pyra	** Sq1	** clock	** 666	** 777	** 444bld	** 555bld	** mbld	* Brandon Mikel	* 46	* 5	 2	 7	 1	 5	 2	 1	 4	 2	 4	 1	 1	 2	 1	 1	 1	  Andrew Brown	* 54	* 2	 8	 3	 3	 1	 3	 2	 1	 7	 3	 3	 6	 2	 2	 3	  Cyrus Colah	* 58	* 1	 1	 5	 6	 2	 1	 2	 5	 10	 3	 4	 3	 5	 2	 2	 3	  Riley Thurm	* 60	* 2	 6	 4	 4	 6	 3	 3	 2	 5	 4	 1	 4	 3	 6	 2	 2	 3	 Jared Benson	* 64	* 1	 4	 8	 1	 2	 7	 3	 2	 5	 5	 7	 4	 3	 6	 2	 2	 2	 Erik Cheng	* 67	* 5	 3	 3	 8	 6	 4	 3	 2	 5	 8	 2	 4	 3	 4	 2	 2	 3	 Daniel Kottenstette	* 82	* 12	 9	 7	 2	 4	 8	 3	 2	 3	 11	 7	 2	 2	 3	 2	 2	 3	 Evan Brown	* 85	* 9	 7	 5	 9	 5	 9	 3	 2	 2	 12	 7	 4	 3	 1	 2	 2	 3	 Jason Cheng	* 91	* 10	 10	 8	 13	 6	 6	 3	 2	 5	 3	 5	 4	 3	 6	 2	 2	 3	 Alex Bailey	* 92	* 7	 8	 6	 6	 6	 11	 3	 2	 5	 12	 6	 4	 3	 6	 2	 2	 3	 Luke Josten	* 102	* 8	 13	 8	 10	 6	 11	 3	 2	 5	 9	 7	 4	 3	 6	 2	 2	 3	 Arjay Vander Velden	* 102	* 11	 13	 8	 11	 6	 10	 3	 2	 5	 6	 7	 4	 3	 6	 2	 2	 3	 Lindsey Bressert	* 106	* 13	 12	 8	 12	 6	 11	 3	 2	 5	 7	 7	 4	 3	 6	 2	 2	 3	 Rohan Aggarwal	* 113	* 14	 11	 8	 14	 6	 11	 3	 2	 5	 12	 7	 4	 3	 6	 2	 2	 3	
[TD]
6	[/TD]
[TD]
4	[/TD]
[TD]
1	[/TD]
[TD]
3	[/TD]


 



Spoiler: Sum of Single Ranks for State of Minnesota, USA




* Competitor	** Sum of Rank	** 333	** 444	** 555	** 222	** 333bld	** 333oh	** fmc	** 333wf	** mega	** pyra	** Sq1	** clock	** 666	** 777	** 444bld	** 555bld	** mbld	* Christopher Olson	* 25	* 1	 1	 1	 1	 2	 1	 2	 3	 1	 2	 1	 1	 2	 3	 1	 1	  Walker Welch	* 37	* 2	 2	 2	 3	 3	 3	 1	 2	 2	 3	 2	 2	 1	 2	 1	 3	  Jacob Chenitz	* 74	* 4	 3	 5	 4	 4	 4	 3	 1	 8	 10	 4	 3	 5	 3	 1	 4	  Jedrick Remonde	* 79	* 5	 5	 6	 3	 4	 1	 4	 3	 6	 4	 10	 5	 7	 8	 3	 1	 4	 Albert You	* 84	* 4	 3	 4	 6	 4	 22	 4	 3	 4	 5	 5	 5	 4	 3	 3	 1	 4	 Elijiah Buscho	* 84	* 6	 7	 7	 7	 4	 7	 2	 3	 5	 6	 4	 5	 6	 7	 3	 1	 4	 Shaden Smith	* 95	* 7	 6	 5	 4	 2	 17	 4	 3	 9	 11	 7	 5	 5	 6	 1	 1	 2	 Kennan LeJeune	* 115	* 2	 9	 8	 8	 4	 8	 4	 3	 9	 23	 9	 5	 7	 8	 3	 1	 4	 Chris Braiedy	* 118	* 10	 10	 14	 12	 4	 6	 4	 3	 8	 18	 1	 5	 7	 8	 3	 1	 4	 Erik Tozier	* 121	* 9	 15	 9	 10	 4	 5	 4	 3	 9	 15	 10	 5	 7	 8	 3	 1	 4	 Bryan Logan	* 124	* 12	 14	 17	 9	 4	 11	 4	 3	 7	 9	 6	 5	 7	 8	 3	 1	 4	 Spencer Graffunder	* 130	* 14	 8	 12	 20	 4	 12	 4	 3	 9	 10	 10	 5	 7	 4	 3	 1	 4	 Carl Fisk	* 137	* 11	 16	 10	 16	 4	 10	 4	 3	 9	 16	 10	 5	 7	 8	 3	 1	 4	 Nitin Prasad	* 141	* 13	 11	 13	 14	 4	 9	 4	 3	 9	 23	 10	 5	 7	 8	 3	 1	 4	 Andrew Bostrom	* 142	* 15	 17	 15	 14	 4	 13	 4	 3	 9	 12	 10	 3	 7	 8	 3	 1	 4	 Andy Worden	* 145	* 16	 19	 18	 11	 4	 22	 4	 3	 9	 3	 8	 5	 7	 8	 3	 1	 4	 Logan Kelly	* 156	* 22	 19	 18	 17	 4	 15	 4	 3	 9	 7	 10	 5	 7	 8	 3	 1	 4	 Tyler Antony	* 160	* 17	 13	 11	 24	 4	 14	 4	 3	 9	 23	 10	 5	 7	 8	 3	 1	 4	 Daniel Foster	* 169	* 19	 19	 18	 13	 4	 19	 4	 3	 9	 23	 10	 5	 7	 8	 3	 1	 4	 David Murray	* 172	* 20	 19	 18	 21	 4	 22	 4	 3	 9	 14	 10	 5	 7	 8	 3	 1	 4	 Champion Challander	* 174	* 18	 19	 18	 22	 4	 16	 4	 3	 9	 23	 10	 5	 7	 8	 3	 1	 4	 Adam Ford	* 176	* 27	 19	 18	 19	 4	 22	 4	 3	 9	 13	 10	 5	 7	 8	 3	 1	 4	 Daniel Fremder	* 181	* 23	 18	 18	 25	 4	 20	 4	 3	 9	 19	 10	 5	 7	 8	 3	 1	 4	 Troy Spencer	* 181	* 24	 12	 16	 30	 4	 18	 4	 3	 9	 23	 10	 5	 7	 8	 3	 1	 4	 Kyle Pabst	* 183	* 25	 19	 18	 18	 4	 22	 4	 3	 9	 23	 10	 5	 7	 8	 3	 1	 4	 Justin Dietz	* 191	* 21	 19	 18	 30	 4	 22	 4	 3	 9	 23	 10	 5	 7	 8	 3	 1	 4	 Brock Morris	* 192	* 29	 19	 18	 23	 4	 22	 4	 3	 9	 23	 10	 5	 7	 8	 3	 1	 4	 Matthew Klein	* 194	* 28	 19	 18	 26	 4	 22	 4	 3	 9	 23	 10	 5	 7	 8	 3	 1	 4	 August Heggestad	* 196	* 26	 19	 18	 30	 4	 22	 4	 3	 9	 23	 10	 5	 7	 8	 3	 1	 4	 Martin Beyer	* 196	* 30	 19	 18	 27	 4	 21	 4	 3	 9	 23	 10	 5	 7	 8	 3	 1	 4	 Mack Merlin	* 197	* 32	 19	 18	 28	 4	 22	 4	 3	 9	 20	 10	 5	 7	 8	 3	 1	 4	 Aidan Pierson	* 198	* 34	 19	 18	 30	 4	 22	 4	 3	 9	 17	 10	 5	 7	 8	 3	 1	 4	 Leland Wright	* 201	* 31	 19	 18	 30	 4	 22	 4	 3	 9	 23	 10	 5	 7	 8	 3	 1	 4	 Conor Fairbanks	* 202	* 35	 19	 18	 29	 4	 22	 4	 3	 9	 21	 10	 5	 7	 8	 3	 1	 4	 Dyson Thacker	* 203	* 33	 19	 18	 30	 4	 22	 4	 3	 9	 23	 10	 5	 7	 8	 3	 1	 4	 Paul Hendrickson	* 206	* 36	 19	 18	 30	 4	 22	 4	 3	 9	 23	 10	 5	 7	 8	 3	 1	 4	 Darren Grewe	* 206	* 37	 19	 18	 30	 4	 22	 4	 3	 9	 22	 10	 5	 7	 8	 3	 1	 4	
[TD]
1	[/TD]
[TD]
3	[/TD]
[TD]
8	[/TD]


Data from http://www.cubingusa.com Updated on 11/27/13



Spoiler



I didn't come up with an easy way to add the red color to the ranks where people didn't have a result. It wasn't too bad adding it for IA, since there wasn't very many results. I didn't want to manually type or copy/paste for MN.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 30, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> lol WC2011 clock podium was better than WC2013



No new methods or better clocks so I see little reason for it to improve really.


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 30, 2013)

Mikel said:


> I didn't come up with an easy way to add the red color to the ranks where people didn't have a result. It wasn't too bad adding it for IA, since there wasn't very many results. I didn't want to manually type or copy/paste for MN.



Did you use Excel to generate the code for the tables? You can use an _if_ function to add "[colour=red]" to the code and [/colour] after the number, depending on whether that number is greater than the number of people in the event, or however you are generating that red number to start with. But change the colour to color, because my post goes funny if I don't do that here


----------



## Stefan (Nov 30, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> But change the colour to color, because my post goes funny if I don't do that here



[noparse]foobar[/noparse]


----------



## Stefan (Dec 1, 2013)

Who is dominating the current 3x3 bld top 100 solves with more than half (53) of the entries?



Spoiler










16 times *Mar*cin Zalewski
19 times *Mar*cin Kowalczyk
18 times *Mar*cell Endrey

Edit: Um, actually even "Marc", I guess I was too preoccupied with the picture.


----------



## Lid (Dec 1, 2013)

Here are some more 3bld based stats:



Spoiler: 3x3x3 bld successes by country




*3x3x3 bld successes* *successes**country**DNFs**%success*2646USA627029,68%1295Germany191640,33%1219France217035,97%1159China263130,58%1015Poland210632,52%870Indonesia172333,55%650Hungary84243,57%634Japan143230,69%525Italy118930,63%480Spain114029,63%454Brazil89033,78%426Sweden80734,55%409Russia75935,02%371Netherlands89629,28%355India89928,31%293Canada70129,48%259United Kingdom57830,94%248Taiwan55330,96%211Denmark38035,70%209Philippines61425,39%197Malaysia31038,86%124Chile36925,15%122Australia31727,79%118Peru28129,57%107Ukraine30026,29%96Mexico28825,00%94Thailand19033,10%92Korea27924,80%88Belgium24926,11%87Norway20929,39%63Finland9539,87%63Austria13032,64%59Colombia13430,57%51Hong Kong10432,90%44Iran14323,53%38Argentina8630,65%33Estonia6932,35%31Switzerland5735,23%30Vietnam11720,41%29Romania5036,71%26Slovenia7426,00%24South Africa3540,68%16Portugal6120,78%15Belarus5920,27%15Czech Republic3231,91%14Latvia2932,56%11Lithuania2431,43%11New Zealand2530,56%8Turkey4216,00%8Israel1830,77%8Belize2822,22%6Singapore2122,22%6Ireland1528,57%6Slovakia2718,18%5Macedonia1033,33%5Macau3412,82%4Venezuela1126,67%3Iceland1417,65%3Croatia1023,08%2Cote d'Ivoire433,33%1Jordan420,00%1Serbia146,67%






Spoiler: 3x3x3 bld sub60s by country




*3x3x3 bld sub 60s by country* 158Poland103China99USA81Hungary67Russia58Germany39Indonesia34Italy33Australia29Malaysia27United Kingdom26Finland22France16Chile15Japan12Taiwan10Canada9Mexico9Brazil7Spain4Philippines4Sweden4Thailand4Argentina4Austria4Czech Republic3Peru2Norway




(WCA_export212_20131130 used)


----------



## Mikel (Dec 1, 2013)

Out of the people who have never achieved an official 5x5 BLD success, who has the most DNF's?


----------



## Lid (Dec 1, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Out of the people who have never achieved an official 5x5 BLD success, who has the most DNF's?





Spoiler: Most 5bld DNFs without a success (10 or more)




*#**Competitor**Country**DNFs*1Baiqiang Dong (董百强)China282Dan CohenUSA143Cendy Cahyo RahmatIndonesia11Noah ArthursUSA115Callum Hales-JeppUnited Kingdom10Shelley ChangUSA10



and another 125 competitors has between 1-9 DNFs.



Spoiler: Most 4bld DNFs without a success (10 or more)




*#**Competitor**Country**DNFs*1Bobby D'AngeloUSA17Chris WallUnited Kingdom173Balázs BernátHungary164Alexander Olleta del MolinoSpain145Lee Jia YongMalaysia136Liping Jia (贾立平)China12Olivér PergeHungary12Christopher OlsonUSA129Holger Stadel BorumDenmark10



and another 227 competitors has between 1-9 DNFs.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 1, 2013)

I'd better put a stop to that before it gets out of hand :/


----------



## Stefan (Dec 1, 2013)

Of all people without BLD DNFs, Howie Craig is the only one with successes in more than one BLD event.

Of all people without DNFs, Zbigniew Zborowski has the most solves (316).

Of all people without DNFs, Lars Tschümperlin and Riccardo Pilan have the most events (11).


----------



## qqwref (Dec 1, 2013)

cubizh said:


> *Commanding Leads*
> The following shows the events in competitions where the slowest solve of the winner average was faster than the fastest solve from the 2nd place, sorted by their difference.


I once won 5x5x5 by so much that the other competitors didn't even get averages. How many times has this kind of thing happened? And my worst solve was 56.62% of the best solve by anyone else - is that a record?


----------



## Ronxu (Dec 1, 2013)

qqwref said:


> And my worst solve was 56.62% of the best solve by anyone else - is that a record?



Feet.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 1, 2013)

qqwref said:


> And my worst solve was 56.62% of the best solve by anyone else - is that a record?



This only considers the final round, sorry:



Spoiler: Worst of winner divided by best of others in the final




*competitionId**eventId**personName**worst**percent*HelsinkiOpen2009333bfVille Seppänen52.059.3990SkarupLastChance2011333ftHenrik Buus Aagaard51.389.5502BuenosAiresOpenIII2011333bfTomás Mansilla61.2511.5920XianLucky2011333bfYuhui Xu (许宇辉)33.7212.9667GuildfordSummerOpen2011444bfDaniel Sheppard206.1114.3431ThailandOpen2010333bfPreeda Hongpimolmas71.8615.7861MidColumbia2013333bfNick Vu89.9716.6104HunanOpen2010333bfHaiyan Zhuang (庄海燕)36.0316.6744FinnishOpen2010333ftAnssi Vanhala51.2816.7478JemberOpen2013333bfYudanis Taqwin Rohman46.3616.9748MinasOpen2008333bfPedro Santos Guimarães83.0517.1641MaculAutumn2012333bfFrancisco Javier Lemes Sáez45.1618.0121RubiksBaires2011333bfTomás Mansilla65.3420.2435FloatingClouds2011333bfYuhui Xu (许宇辉)36.3120.3099IdahoOpen2007333bfChris Krueger99.3620.4407AustrianOpen2013444bfMarcell Endrey151.1620.5102CubeCanadaDay2011333bfJustin Jaffray183.5320.7379PLG2Open2012333bfFrancisco Javier Lemes Sáez52.9620.8053NovoHamburgoOpen2011333ftRafael Werneck Cinoto77.8121.0759NationalCapitalRegion2012333bfJulian David121.3421.3522TampereOpen2008333ftAnssi Vanhala50.0921.5478GoianiaOpen2011333ftRafael Werneck Cinoto55.0221.5579NovoHamburgoII2012333ftRafael Werneck Cinoto44.6821.7104TorneodeVerano2012333bfTomás Mansilla62.6121.8389BarcelonaWinterOpen2012333bfLucas Benito Rolando37.4422.1015MelbourneCubeDay2010333bfFeliks Zemdegs76.8122.7666CalDay2012333bfLucas Garron91.0622.8777CubingSpringGrudziadz2012333bfMarcin Zalewski49.4723.1082TulancingoOpen2010333bfGabriel Alejandro Orozco Casillas77.0323.5710DusseldorfOpen2010444bfKai Jiptner369.9423.8979CampeonatoBlind2013333bfFrancisco Javier Lemes Sáez41.5923.9491CubeFactory2013444bfGrzegorz Jałocha214.9424.5927HebeiUniversity2013333bfYang Hu (胡扬)74.9624.7058InnerMongolia2010333bfHaiyan Zhuang (庄海燕)35.7826.1971DeVryOpen2010333bfChester Lian60.2226.2786BasauriOpen2011333bfLucas Benito Rolando37.4126.4925GuangdongOpen2013444bfKaijun Lin (林恺俊)245.3226.5211XianSpring2010333bfHaiyan Zhuang (庄海燕)36.3026.6481TrentinOpen2011333bfSebastiano Tronto54.8126.6897NanjingSpringOpen2010333bfHaiyan Zhuang (庄海燕)38.4127.5538PLGOpen2012333bfFrancisco Javier Lemes Sáez57.0627.5865Uberlandia2010333ftRafael Werneck Cinoto59.0328.2860AracajuOpen2012333ftRafael Werneck Cinoto56.0028.5598NanchangOpen2013333bfYang Hu (胡扬)39.8328.6176HangzhouOpen2011333bfYuhui Xu (许宇辉)36.2828.6301AniversarioEduardoValdivia2012333bfNatán Riggenbach119.6628.9320KotkaOpen2011333ftAnssi Vanhala42.8429.2264WinonaOpen2013333bfJohn Brechon102.3829.2723Bangkok2012333ftTong Boonrod (ต๋อง บุญรอด)53.1329.4447KubarooOpen2011333bfZane Carney80.7529.4859SESCSantos2010333ftRafael Werneck Cinoto64.4730.0882NUS2011333bfChew Weng Chuen124.6330.6118Valparaiso2013333bfFrancisco Javier Lemes Sáez61.4030.6632UFCGOpen2012333ftRafael Werneck Cinoto51.4730.6625SafeHaven2010333bfRowe Hessler83.2830.7567BrazilOpen2007333bfPedro Santos Guimarães113.3430.9030MalaysiaCubeOpen2012333bfAmos Tay Swee Hui54.4131.2306DenverOpen2010333bfTyson Mao (毛台勝)134.6331.7254PuydeDomeOpen2012333bfFrançois Courtès69.0231.8343BergshamraBlind2013444bfMats Bergsten527.0531.9038VancouverOpen2009333bfHong Chen169.8831.9041BattleOfLexington2010444bfChester Lian417.1332.1364PragyanOpen2011555Bernett Orlando118.4032.3497Draco2013333ftRafael Werneck Cinoto58.2132.4905UtahOpen2008sq1Takao Hashimoto (橋本貴夫)59.6532.5015CaltechFall2010333ftSteven Turner122.5732.6045ZuneOpen2012555bfMarcell Endrey404.7732.6164Minnesota2010333bfChester Lian77.3632.6924MinasOpen2008sq1Pedro Santos Guimarães78.5232.7139HarbinOpen2009333bfHaiyan Zhuang (庄海燕)47.0533.1805Draughons2006333bfFrank Morris196.6234.1171EstonianOpen2009333ftAnssi Vanhala46.0534.7495LagartoOpen2012333ftRafael Werneck Cinoto54.6834.8436GoianiaOpen2012333ftRafael Werneck Cinoto56.5634.9007KubarooOpen2011sq1Alexandra Daryl Ariawan26.9634.9721JakartaCeriaOpen2010555bfMuhammad Iril Khairul Anam769.0035.4052SuzhouOpen2012333bfMeng'an Pu (浦梦安)60.4435.4612SSCCOpen2011333ftJosé Navarro91.7835.4760IndianOpen2008sq1Bernett Orlando33.1935.6805KalmykiOpen2013444bfOleg Gritsenko208.5235.6847UtahSummer2010333bfMichael Young193.4035.6873TaiwanSummer2013333bfJia-Hong Lu (陸嘉宏)51.4135.8283DanishSpecial2013333ftHenrik Buus Aagaard60.5635.9599UIndyOpen2011333bfChester Lian72.5836.4724ColoradoSprings2013sq1AJ Blair36.9436.8002FinnishOpen2008333bfVille Seppänen78.3336.9324DutchMasters2008444bfTim Habermaas804.0036.9485FunFastingDay2011555bfAldo Feandri1299.0037.0085WuhanOpen2010333bfShengdong Lin118.6337.0939FinnishOpen2007333ftAnssi Vanhala67.4637.1619SaintPetersburgOpen2013333bfAnton Rostovikov38.4037.2526ShanghaiWinter2010333bfHaiyan Zhuang (庄海燕)32.2737.3668MarianoMelgar2013333bfNatán Riggenbach64.1937.3959PueblaOpen2009333bfGabriel Alejandro Orozco Casillas129.3837.4407IndustrialCube2012333bfMarcin Kowalczyk36.9337.4810NiseiWeek2013333bfTim Wong41.6637.4775WisconsinOpen2008333bfNikhil Charles128.9437.5011UkraineOpen2012444bfOleg Gritsenko590.8437.7775SCMU2013444bfNikhil Mande519.5938.1490ShanghaiOpen2008333bfTimothy Sun89.0638.4111



Spoiler: SQL code



SELECT winner.competitionId, winner.eventId, winner.personName, round(winner.worst/100, 2) worst, 100*winner.worst/others.best percent
FROM
(SELECT competitionId, eventId, personName, greatest(value1,value2,value3,value4,value5) worst FROM Results WHERE roundId in ('f','c') AND pos=1) winner,
(SELECT competitionId, eventId, min(best) best FROM Results WHERE roundId in ('f','c') AND pos>1 AND best>0 GROUP BY competitionId, eventId) others
WHERE winner.competitionId = others.competitionId
AND winner.eventId = others.eventId
ORDER BY worst/best
LIMIT 100


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Dec 1, 2013)

How many people have finished in the top 3 of an event without completing an average?

EDIT: excluding BLD and FMC because that would result in a rather large list...


----------



## Stefan (Dec 2, 2013)

How many WRs were set by each continent's citizens?

CitizensOf WRs
-----------------------
Europe 317
Asia 140
North America 110
Oceania 60 <= 59 of these by Faz
Africa 0
South America 0



Spoiler: SQL



SELECT continentId CitizensOf, sum((regionalSingleRecord='WR')+(regionalAverageRecord='WR')) WRs
FROM Results, Countries
WHERE Countries.id = countryId
GROUP BY continentId
ORDER BY WRs desc;



How many WRs were set in each continent?

CompetitionsIn WRs
-----------------------
Europe 302
North America 153
Asia 121 <= 9 of these by Faz
Oceania 51 <= 50 of these by Faz
Africa 0
South America 0



Spoiler: SQL



SELECT continentId CompetitionsIn, sum((regionalSingleRecord='WR')+(regionalAverageRecord='WR')) WRs
FROM Results, Competitions, Countries
WHERE Competitions.id = competitionId
AND Countries.id = Competitions.countryId
GROUP BY continentId
ORDER BY WRs desc;



But looks like South America is getting one now:
http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=330&cat=14&rnd=1
Thanks to EMI94100 for noticing.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 2, 2013)

WC 2013 was terrible competition for Feliks. Second-most attempts for him, but not a single WR!



Spoiler: Feliks world records




*competitionId**attempts**WRs*WC20111446WC20131390AustralianNationals20111314MelbourneSummer20111307AustralianNationals20131114AustralianNationals20121035AustralianNationals20101033AsianChampionship2010963MelbourneWinterOpen2011814MelbourneWinterOpen2010780MelbourneCubeDay2012711SheppartonWinter2013651MelbourneCubeDay2010617MelbourneCubeDay2013613NewZealand2010572KubarooOpen2011535MelbourneSummerOpen2010532MelbourneSummer2012452NewZealandChamps2009430MelbourneCubeDay2011300CupcakeCubing2013300



Spoiler: SQL code



SELECT competitionId,
sum((value1<>0)+(value2<>0)+(value3<>0)+(value4<>0)+(value5<>0)) attempts,
sum((regionalSingleRecord='WR')+(regionalAverageRecord='WR')) WRs
FROM Results
WHERE personId = '2009ZEMD01'
GROUP BY competitionId
ORDER BY attempts desc, WRs desc


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 2, 2013)

Stefan said:


> WC 2013 was terrible competition for Feliks. Second-most attempts for him, but not a single WR!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He didn't get any average World Records either!


----------



## Stefan (Dec 2, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> He didn't get any average World Records either!



Darn, took me like 15 seconds to understand. And double darn for the unintentional ambiguity.


----------



## 2012PENG05 (Dec 3, 2013)

The 2012PENG05 is my WCA ID!It's funny!!haha


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 3, 2013)

NA has 5800+ competitors and Australia has 250- competitors so that needs to be considered when comparing NA to Australia. How about world record holders per region, as a ratio. Australia has 2 and 250- competitors for example, NA (very rough guess) 50 and 5800.


----------



## ryanj92 (Dec 3, 2013)

Turns out I'm the only clock solver with a sub-8 average that doesn't also have a sub-7 single (in that average or any other)... Need to fix that


----------



## whauk (Dec 3, 2013)

is there someone who won in every official event at least once in his whole cubing career? if not, who has won the most distinct official events at least once?

in case you don't understand what i mean: i already won OH (and some other events) at competitions but i never won clock, so i do not qualify for this.

my guesses for people being pretty good at this: erik, antoine, conny, faz, daniel sheppard


----------



## TDM (Dec 3, 2013)

whauk said:


> faz


hasn't done feet.


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 3, 2013)

whauk said:


> is there someone who won in every official event at least once in his whole cubing career? if not, who has won the most distinct official events at least once?
> 
> in case you don't understand what i mean: i already won OH (and some other events) at competitions but i never won clock, so i do not qualify for this.
> 
> my guesses for people being pretty good at this: erik, antoine, conny, faz, daniel sheppard



I've only ever won 2x2, OH, BLD, mega, 5x5, Clock, feet, magic, mmagic :/

and only 2x2, BLD since last weekend.


----------



## Mollerz (Dec 4, 2013)

Yeah Daniel has, Northern Irish Open helped a little bit...


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 4, 2013)

Tim Sun


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 4, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> This should keep you guys happy for a while
> 
> DNFs do not count as wins/podiums.
> Magic/MMagic results are not included



The post I have quoted above has relevant statistics, though it is 8 months old. I don't think anyone new has joined the won-all-events club.


@Noah, Tim hasn't won 6x6.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 4, 2013)

Evan Liu said:


> @Noah, Tim hasn't won 6x6.



Huh... He told me he had won every event.

EDIT: He never told me that.


----------



## Mikel (Dec 4, 2013)

Spoiler: 5x5 BLD Number of Results per Person for North America




* Competitor	** Country	** Number of solves	** % of total	** Best Solve	* Mike Hughey	 USA	 20	 34.48	 12:29.00	 Chris Hardwick	 USA	 14	 24.14	 12:59.00	 Corey Sakowski	 USA	 3	 5.17	 14:24.00	 Gabriel Alejandro Orozco Casillas	 Mexico	 3	 5.17	 15:47.00	 Dan Sarnelli	 USA	 3	 5.17	 27:15.00	 Julian David	 Canada	 2	 3.45	 14:17.00	 Timothy Sun	 USA	 2	 3.45	 15:02.00	 Brandon Mikel	 USA	 2	 3.45	 18:46.00	 Tim Reynolds	 USA	 2	 3.45	 24:15.00	 Daniel Beyer	 USA	 2	 3.45	 25:53.00	 Nick Vu	 USA	 2	 3.45	 27:26.00	 Angel Lim	 USA	 1	 1.72	 24:46.00	 Jonathan Cookmeyer	 USA	 1	 1.72	 27:20.00	 Anthony Hsu	 USA	 1	 1.72	 33:14.00	






Spoiler: 5x5 BLD Number of Competitors by Country




* Country	** Number of competitors	** NR	** NR competitor	* China	 12	 11:46.00	 Kun Zhu	 Indonesia	 12	 12:12.00	 Ragil Setyadi	 USA	 12	 12:29.00	 Mike Hughey	 Germany	 9	 12:35.00	 Andreas Pohl	 Japan	 7	 15:37.00	 Yuhei Takagi	 Sweden	 5	 16:15.00	 Mats Bergsten	 Russia	 5	 07:09.03	 Roman Strakhov	 Hungary	 4	 06:06.41	 Marcell Endrey	 United Kingdom	 3	 06:41.94	 Oliver Frost	 Poland	 3	 07:39.54	 Grzegorz Jałocha	 Italy	 3	 11:22.00	 Matteo Colombo	 Australia	 2	 08:26.37	 Zane Carney	 Malaysia	 2	 14:24.00	 Chester Lian	 France	 2	 14:36.00	 François Courtès	 Denmark	 2	 14:44.00	 Lars Vennike Nielsson	 India	 2	 28:57.00	 Nikhil Mande	 Finland	 1	 09:48.58	 Ville Seppänen	 Austria	 1	 12:04.00	 Jakob Kogler	 Canada	 1	 14:17.00	 Julian David	 Mexico	 1	 14:47.00	 Gabriel Alejandro Orozco Casillas	 Czech Republic	 1	 15:42.00	 Vojtěch Dvořák	 Netherlands	 1	 27:18.00	 Maarten Smit	 Brazil	 1	 28:05.00	 Walter Pereira Rodrigues de Souza	 Taiwan	 1	 28:34.00	 Mao-te Hsieh	 Latvia	 1	 37:51.00	 Arvis Tilgalis	 Spain	 1	 53:17.00	 Diego Millán Otón


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Dec 4, 2013)

whauk said:


> is there someone who won in every official event at least once in his whole cubing career? if not, who has won the most distinct official events at least once?
> 
> in case you don't understand what i mean: i already won OH (and some other events) at competitions but i never won clock, so i do not qualify for this.
> 
> my guesses for people being pretty good at this: erik, antoine, conny, faz, daniel sheppard



(only counting current events)


Spoiler





```
2008BARA01	Bence Barát		17
2009SHEP01	Daniel Sheppard		17
2008WEST02	Simon Westlund		16
2009ZEMD01	Feliks Zemdegs		16
2007SUNT01	Timothy Sun		16
2006ORLA01	Bernett Orlando		15
2008AURO01	Sébastien Auroux	15
2005AKKE01	Erik Akkersdijk		15
2005BATI01	Milán Baticz		14
2011CHAP01	José Leonardo Chaparro Prieto 14
2007GUIM01	Pedro Santos Guimarães	14
2006BUUS01	Henrik Buus Aagaard	14
2010BREC01	John Brechon		14
2004KRIG01	Gunnar Krig		13
2007YUNQ01	Yunqi Ouyang (欧阳韵奇)	13
2007COHE01	Dan Cohen		13
2007NAKA03	Yu Nakajima (中島悠)	12
2010GARC02	Carlos Méndez García-Barroso 12
2010BENT01	Jan Bentlage		12
2007CINO01	Rafael Werneck Cinoto	12
```




SQL:


Spoiler





```
SELECT personId, personName, COUNT( DISTINCT eventId ) 
FROM Results
WHERE roundId
IN (
"c",  "f"
)
AND pos =1
AND best >0
AND eventId NOT 
IN (
"333mbo",  "magic",  "mmagic"
)
GROUP BY 1 
ORDER BY 3 DESC 
LIMIT 0 , 30
```


----------



## TDM (Dec 4, 2013)

How many people have won an event every time they've done it?


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 4, 2013)

TDM said:


> How many people have won an event every time they've done it?



Might want to add a minimum number of times they have to have competed, otherwise you'll probably have a pretty large amount people who have won an event the one and only time they competed in it (like my MultiBLD).


----------



## tx789 (Dec 5, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> Might want to add a minimum number of times they have to have competed, otherwise you'll probably have a pretty large amount people who have won an event the one and only time they competed in it (like my MultiBLD).



Or alternatively longest winning streak in an event. By comps or rounds or both.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Dec 5, 2013)

What is the record for setting multiple PBs at consecutive competitions? I've set at least 4 PBs at all 10 comps I've been to.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Dec 5, 2013)

TeddyKGB said:


> What is the record for setting multiple PBs at consecutive competitions? I've set at least 4 PBs at all 10 comps I've been to.



I have had at least 3! :3 You will pay for that! 

I had at least 7 PBs in my first 8 comps. 6 PBs at my 9th comp. Then only 3 PBs at my last comp!


----------



## ottozing (Dec 5, 2013)

2x2 top 100 official mean of 5? I think that'd be pretty cool seeing as the top 4 averages would then have a counting 3.8x-5.6x


----------



## Lid (Dec 5, 2013)

ottozing said:


> 2x2 top 100 official mean of 5? I think that'd be pretty cool seeing as the top 4 averages would then have a counting 3.8x-5.6x


I assume you mean a persons best mean, not the mean of the best average.


Spoiler: Top 100 2x2x2 Means




#*name**country**comp**avg**mean*1Christopher OlsonUSAIndiana20132,001,992Feliks ZemdegsAustraliaMelbourneCubeDay20102,122,113Mohammad Reza Karimi (محمد رضا کریمی)IranIranOpen20132,232,214Cameron StolleryAustraliaMelbourneCubeDay20122,232,235Jayden McNeillAustraliaMelbourneSpring20132,252,236Michał PleskowiczPolandPolishOpen20132,132,247Alexey OblaukhovRussiaAvalonOpen20132,232,268Bill WangCanadaWaterloo20132,402,279Qingbin Chen (陈庆斌)ChinaGuangzhouSCAU20132,312,2810Ben WhitmoreUnited KingdomUKOpen20122,342,2911Robert YauUnited KingdomGuildfordOpen20132,262,3012Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)ChinaWuxiOpen20132,232,3113Rowe HesslerUSABrown20092,452,3314Sameer MahmoodUnited KingdomGuildfordOpen20131,962,3415Carlos Méndez García-BarrosoSpainValenciaSummerOpen20132,282,3716Mats ValkNetherlandsGermanNationals20112,492,3817Bence BarátHungaryHungarianOpen20132,182,4118Justin JaffrayCanadaWaterlooFall20122,432,4619Yu Nakajima (中島悠)JapanHokurikuEveOpen20122,462,4620Rami SbahiUSALeafTown20132,492,5221Austin ReedUSASouthwestShowdown20132,422,5322Seyyed Mohammad Hossein Fatemi (سید محمد حسین فاطمی)IranIranSummerCube20132,592,5523Cornelius DieckmannGermanyGermanNationals20112,612,5724Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์)ThailandShanghaiPortOpen20112,552,5925Alexander LauUnited KingdomGuildfordOpen20132,562,5926Anthony BrooksUSAIndiana20132,612,6027Dmitry ZvyagintsevRussiaKalmykiOpen20132,852,6128Edward LinUSABerkeleySpring20122,582,6229Daniel SheppardUnited KingdomWestonsuperMare20122,642,6330Erik AkkersdijkNetherlandsArgoOpen20132,682,6531John BrechonUSAWinonaOpen20132,542,6732Jakub WolniewiczPolandChojniceOpen20132,572,6833Zhou Yichen (周奕臣)ChinaTianjinWinter20122,572,6934Andy SmithUSAJerseyShoreOpen20122,542,7135Lee Kyeong-Sub (이경섭)KoreaKoreanStyle20132,582,7236Yui Tomita (富田唯依)JapanJapanContestSpring20132,742,7237Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทย์โยธิน)ThailandThailandChampionship20132,822,7238Louis CormierCanadaTorontoSpring20122,912,7339Bogdan TănăsescuRomaniaValceaRubikOpen20132,772,7540Qianchuan Gui (桂黔川)ChinaHebeiUniversity20132,872,7741Kevin GuillaumondFranceBussieresOpen20132,752,7842Lucas EtterUSAHillsdaleFall20132,762,7843Jorge Castillo MatasSpainDualGames20132,922,8044Andrea Lo SardoItalyMilanBlindDay20122,892,8145Yi-Sa Chen (陳以撒)TaiwanTaiwanSummer20132,802,8346Alex KorogluUSANewarkH2H20122,862,8347Yan-Hung Lai (賴彥宏)TaiwanTaiwanSummer20132,782,8448Mateusz FydrychPolandJuraOpen20122,802,8849Zhouheng Sun (孙舟横)ChinaWuxiOpen20132,922,8850Jules DesjardinFranceLaMontagneOpen20123,042,9051Jan BentlageGermanyMunichOpen20132,982,9152Yunsu Nam (남윤수)KoreaKoreanChampionship20112,912,9253SeungBeom ChoKoreaWC20132,962,9254Simon WestlundSwedenVargardaOpen20112,882,9355Xiaofeng Zheng (郑晓锋)ChinaTaiyuanOpen20122,902,9356Vincent Hartanto UtomoIndonesiaKediriOpen20132,862,9657Ray Vince OngCanadaCanadianOpen20132,932,9658Kevin ZhouUSAHefeiOpen20112,982,9659Thom BarlowUnited KingdomUKOpen20123,022,9660Edoardo AnnesiItalyItalianOpen20132,802,9761Weston MizumotoUSAStanfordFall20122,822,9762Sei Sugama (洲鎌星)JapanKansaiStarFestival20132,852,9763Nikolay EvdokimovRussiaOleksandriiaOpen20123,072,9964Milán BaticzHungaryDutchOpen20112,533,0165Howard Wong Jun Yen (黄俊仁)MalaysiaGuildfordOpen20132,833,0166Anthony LauroUSAWC20132,893,0167Andrew RicciUSAYaleSpring20133,033,0168Zhaohan XiongNew ZealandAucklandWinterOpen20112,903,0269Leonhard KehrbergerGermanyGermanNationals20113,133,0270Leong Wing SikMalaysiaMalaysiaCubeOpen20123,003,0371Vegard Seim KarstangNorwayNorwegianChampionship20123,033,0372Antoine CantinCanadaAtlanticOpen20132,993,0473Edouard ChambonFranceGenevaOpen20083,283,0474Everett KellyUSAWC20132,763,0775Dan CohenUSARiverHillWinter20122,983,0776Bhargav NarasimhanIndiaIndianCubeChallenge20133,073,0777Rowan KinneavyUnited KingdomRapidashOpen20123,153,0778Dario Roa SánchezSpainCastellonOpen20132,873,0879Hunor BózsingHungaryHungarianOpen20133,133,0880Stephen AdhisaputraIndonesiaBandungOpen20123,143,0881Jiekang Pan (潘杰康)ChinaLanzhouOpen20133,113,1082Nithin BabuIndiaTathvaOpen20133,283,1083Mina Tomita (富田美菜)JapanJapanContestSpring20133,023,1184Tao Yu (喻韬)ChinaIrishOpen20123,183,1185Alfrisa Diva WandanaIndonesiaBorneo20123,303,1186Thompson ClarkeCanadaUSNationals20123,283,1487Mitchell LaneUSABerkeleyWinter20133,423,1488Nguyễn Tài ĐứcVietnamHaNoiOpen20133,063,1689Ihor Bilchenko (Ігор Більченко)UkraineLutskOpen20133,213,1690Jakub KipaPolandPolishNationals20132,643,1791Daniel Gracia OrtizSpainBasauriOpen20123,233,1792Sébastien AurouxGermanyGermanOpen20133,263,1793Maarten SmitNetherlandsEuro20122,813,1894Forte ShinkoCanadaWaterlooFall20123,023,1895Henrik Buus AagaardDenmarkAalborgOpen20113,093,1896Eric LimebackCanadaCanadianOpen20113,123,1897Evgeny AkivisRussiaMPEIOpen20123,243,1998Junya Tomita (富田純也)JapanJapanOpen20123,283,1999Yannick RichterGermanySchleswigHolstein20113,203,20100Antonie PaterakisGreeceZeelandOpen20133,383,20



(WCA_export216_20131205)


----------



## ottozing (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks, but ummmmm me/Cameron Stollery/Feliks all have official 2x2 averages with all solves sub 2.5 soooo......


----------



## Carrot (Dec 5, 2013)

Lid said:


> I assume you mean a persons best mean, not the mean of the best average.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Top 100 2x2x2 Means
> ...



can you do the same for pyra?


----------



## Lid (Dec 5, 2013)

Spoiler: Top 100 Pyraminx mean of 5




#*name**country**comp**avg**mean*1Oscar Roth AndersenDenmarkDanishSpecial20132,962,722Drew BradsUSAHillsdaleFall20133,013,013Riadi ArsandiIndonesiaKediriOpen20133,403,374Jules DesjardinFranceFrance20133,723,385Felix LeeUSASlowNSteadyFall20133,503,416Yohei Oka (岡要平)JapanKansaiOpen20133,403,427Vincent Hartanto UtomoIndonesiaKediriOpen20133,143,448Jakub WolniewiczPolandGLSSummer20133,693,539Brúnó BereczkiHungarySlovenianOpen20123,873,6610Mateusz CichorackiPolandSLSZaglebie20133,743,7911Tim MajorAustraliaMelbourneSpring20133,743,8712Ramón DerschGermanyHessenOpen20133,963,8913Yi Wang (王旖)ChinaShanghaiSummer20133,943,9114Michael Angelo ZafraPhilippinesArtCapitalOpen20133,943,9115Antoine CantinCanadaAtlanticOpen20134,053,9116Dmitry KryuzbanRussiaMNWOpen20113,823,9417Owidiusz PrykPolandGLSSummer20133,923,9518Luke HubbardUnited KingdomGuildfordOpen20134,234,2019Samuel Antônio Araújo de JesusBrazilBrasileiro20133,954,2520Amir Hossein Nafisi (امیر حسین نفیسی)IranIranSummerCube20134,144,2921Fakhri RaihaanIndonesiaJakartaSpeedcubing20134,494,3222Nils FeuerGermanyGermanNationals20124,184,3723Piotr KózkaPolandSwierklanyOpen20114,074,3924David FangIndonesiaJakartaOpen20124,324,4225Irwin Arruda SalesBrazilBrasileiro20134,454,4326Daniel WuUSAWC20134,524,4827Jason KilbournAustraliaMelbourneSpring20134,514,5028Valentin DoussinFranceBreizhOpen20124,444,5129Bhanu Savan KodamIndiaHillsdaleFall20134,454,5130Takumi Yoshida (吉田匠)JapanKansaiOpen20124,484,5431Paweł KowolPolandSLSZaglebie20134,384,5632Tomasz KiedrowiczPoland3MolaOpen20114,544,5633Antonio ArandaPeruPalacioDelCubo20134,514,5834Jonathan Midjord ShapiraDenmarkDanishSpecial20134,534,5835Daniel GrabskiAustriaSwierklanyOpen20114,624,5936Oleksii Lukin (Олексій Лукін)UkraineOleksandriiaOpen20134,354,6037Vincent JulindraIndonesiaJakartaSpeedcubing20134,494,6338Gaspard LeleuxFranceMagicOpen20114,594,6339Lê Minh CườngVietnamHaNoiOpen20134,844,6440Willi MickeinGermanyGermanOpen20134,514,6641Louis CormierCanadaCanadianOpen20134,544,6642Trevor PetersenUSAKansasCubeOff20124,534,6743Marvin LlanetaPhilippinesValenzuelaSummer20114,064,6944Erik AkkersdijkNetherlandsCachanOpen20114,824,7345Kamil FiedorukPolandEuro20124,904,7546Bence IrsikHungaryHungarianOpen20124,314,7647Sébastien AurouxGermanySpolsOpen20114,814,7748Victor BogatovRussiaNelidovoOpen20134,504,8049Kevin KalderaIndonesiaSingaporeOpen20134,704,8050Jiaxi Wang (王嘉熙)ChinaShanghaiDonghua20124,964,8051John BrechonUSAOhioFall20114,244,8152Yu Nakajima (中島悠)JapanShanghaiSummer20124,414,8353Grzegorz ŁuczynaPolandPoland20094,504,8354Andre Febrianto JonathanIndonesiaJakartaSpeedcubing20134,704,8455Inha Woo (우인하)KoreaKoreanChampionship20114,904,8656David SchultGermanyAltbier20124,764,8857Hendry CahyadiIndonesiaKediriOpen20134,954,8858Hao Xu (徐豪)ChinaTUT20134,864,8959Daniel SheppardUnited KingdomUKOpen20115,094,9260Shuai Liu (刘帅)ChinaNanchangOpen20134,874,9361Yuxuan Wang (王宇轩)ChinaTianjinOpen20104,694,9662Felipe da Cruz BuenoBrazilGoianiaOpen20125,234,9663Swaminathan ChandrasekaranIndiaIndianCubeChallenge20134,964,9764Richard Jay S. ApagarPhilippinesMarikinaCityOpen20135,164,9765SeungBeom ChoKoreaWC20134,904,9866Julian DavidCanadaWC20134,664,9967Corey SakowskiUSAYaleFall20135,135,0068Jakub KipaPolandWC20134,565,0169Dominik BeeseGermanyGermanNationals20134,795,0170Jonatan KłoskoPolandSLSCzestochowa20134,975,0271Albin XhemajlajSwedenStockholmOpen20134,585,0472Jens DiewaldGermanyBerlinOpen20124,925,0473Boriss BenzerrukiLatviaNelidovoOpen20135,455,0674Jorge Castillo MatasSpainValgameOpen20134,875,0875Paulo Salgado AlvarezChileCampeonatoNacional20125,065,0976David WonerUSAKansasCubeOff20115,075,1077Joseph LeeUSABerkeleyFall20134,805,1278Rami SbahiUSAHillsdaleFall20135,125,1579Marcin ZalewskiPolandGLSAutumnReda20135,065,1780James HamoryUSACaltechFall20135,135,1781Gustavo ArguelloColombiaRubikStyle20134,765,2082Niklas SpiesGermanyAltbier20115,195,2083Leandro BaltazarPortugalAltbier20125,215,2184Kim JokinenFinlandHeurekaOpen20135,225,2185Gian Sebastian LuceroPhilippinesCebuOpen20105,135,2286Agnes MaxelinoIndonesiaKediriOpen20135,175,2387Fyodor IvanovRussiaNelidovoOpen20134,695,2488Jayden McNeillAustraliaMelbourneSpring20135,315,2489Qingwei Kong (孔庆玮)ChinaTUT20134,935,2790Milán BaticzHungaryHungarianOpen20125,385,2891Tobias DrosteGermanyAltbier20115,385,3092Mitchell LaneUSABayAreaSummer20135,235,3193Maarten SmitNetherlandsAmstelveenOpen20135,135,3294Luis Javier Iáñez ParejaSpainMurciaOpen20135,435,3295Wojciech KnottPolandJuraOpen20125,275,3396Juan Arturo Rosillo MorenoMexicoKuikuiltik20125,275,3397Quentin McLeanUSASouthwestShowdown20135,335,3398Simon WestlundSwedenDanishOpen20114,825,3499Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)ChinaHefeiSummer20125,205,36100Worapat Charoensuk (วรปรัชญ์ เจริญสุข)ThailandBangkok20125,295,37
avgmean
296272
301301
340337
372338
350341
340342
314344
369353
387366
374379
374387
396389
394391
394391
405391
382394
392395
423420
395425
414429
449432
418437
407439
432442
445443
452448
451450
444451
445451
448454
438456
454456
451458
453458
462459
435460
449463
459463
484464
451466
454466
453467
406469
482473
490475
431476
481477
450480
470480
496480
424481
441483
450483
470484
490486
476488
495488
486489
509492
487493
469496
523496
496497
516497
490498
466499
513500
456501
479501
497502
458504
492504
545506
487508
506509
507510
480512
512515
506517
513517
476520
519520
521521
522521
513522
517523
469524
531524
493527
538528
538530
523531
513532
543532
527533
527533
533533
482534
520536
529537






Spoiler: Top 100 Megaminx mean of 5




#*name**country**comp**avg**mean*1Bálint BodorHungaryHungarianOpen201247,8248,252Simon WestlundSwedenWC201348,0648,633Yu Da-HyunKoreaKoreanStyle201348,8648,894Oscar Roth AndersenDenmarkMinxOpen201353,0452,105Louis CormierCanadaWC201352,4552,566Feliks ZemdegsAustraliaAustralianNationals201353,4553,527Chris WallUnited KingdomWC201353,6053,928Nick RechUSAChesapeakeFall201355,1053,989Jonathan CookmeyerUSAWC201353,8554,0410Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호)KoreaUSNationals201254,3554,5411Emric MånssonSwedenSwedishChampionship201354,7554,9212Emily WangCanadaMontrealOpen201354,9656,0113Matic OmulecSloveniaTriesteOpen201356,2356,1914Koo Chun Ki (顧俊祺)Hong KongGuangzhouBigCubes201355,4156,3015Felipe Rueda HernándezColombiaColombiaTercer201357,2057,4716Haowei Fan (樊浩玮)ChinaZhejiangUniversity201357,2657,8017Daniel GrabskiAustriaFrenchOpen201356,7558,2218Richard Jay S. ApagarPhilippinesWC201358,7258,4519José Leonardo Chaparro PrietoColombiaTorneoSpeedcubingMedellin201358,5458,5520Sebastian WeyerGermanyGermanNationals201358,1658,5921Yu Nakajima (中島悠)JapanWestJapanBigCube201257,8258,6622Mariano D'ImperioItalyItalianChampionship201259,2858,6923Bingliang Li (李炳良)ChinaGuangzhouSCAU201259,3158,7124Robert YauUnited KingdomGuildfordOpen201360,0559,2325Gomain Ngernseng (โกเมน เงินเส็ง)ThailandWC201160,1159,7626Filip MiazekPolandGLSAutumnReda201361,2159,8027Rowe HesslerUSAWC201359,7060,3928David GuglAustriaEuro201061,1160,8629Christian DirksGermanyGermanNationals201262,0761,9230Chih-Kai Wu (吳之凱)TaiwanTaiwanSummer201362,6662,0131Chen Kee YenMalaysiaMalaysiaCubeOpen201262,0962,6932Karina Grandjean BeckDenmarkDanishSpecial201363,1562,8733John BrechonUSAWinonaOpen201362,4162,9034Richie LimAustraliaMelbourneSpring201363,4863,2035Krzysztof NatusiewiczPolandPoznanOpen201162,9963,7536Marco BelottiItalyMonticelloConteOtto201363,2764,3437Milán BaticzHungaryItalianOpen201265,2764,7038Pingdong Liang (梁平东)ChinaXiamenOpen201365,2765,7539Giuliano CayetanoPhilippinesValenzuelaSummer201166,6665,7540Artur KristofPolandSLSSwierklany201367,4965,9241Christoph PraschAustriaSlovenianOpen201366,2566,2042Kamil ZielińskiPolandJuraOpen201268,1766,2143Erik AkkersdijkNetherlandsBelgianOpen201064,6266,3344Jaka Wahyu HidayatIndonesiaIndonesianChampionship201266,4066,3945Sei Sugama (洲鎌星)JapanWestJapanBigCube201367,7766,7746Lucas WescheGermanyMunichOpen201366,2466,8947Tanai Chaikraveephand (ธนัย ชัยกระวีพันธ์)ThailandThailand201266,9466,9548Leo HöghSwedenSwedishChampionship201268,3567,5649Marshal NathanIndonesiaSurabayaOpen201268,5167,6950Takumi Yoshida (吉田匠)JapanCubeCampKanazawa201069,7067,7051Michael RöhrerAustriaSlovenianOpen201368,3968,2052Bence BarátHungaryItalianChampionship201068,1368,4153Samuel KlingströmSwedenSwedishChampionship201368,1568,4654Maksymilian MajcherPolandSLSSwierklany201367,8968,6455Kalina BrzezińskaPolandGLSAutumnReda201370,9868,7856Yiwei Wang (王祎玮)ChinaXiamenOpen201369,6169,0157Leopoldo Andrés Ibarra FuentesChileMaculAutumn201268,5569,2758Quentin SavardFranceBussieresOpen201368,9669,5859Weifeng Cheng (程维锋)ChinaGuangdong201270,7669,9860Ronan Felipe JorgeBrazilSESCPompeia201369,7570,0261Antoine CantinCanadaCanadianOpen201370,1470,1362Pasquale LombardozziItalyCologneOpen201071,3070,1463Ramón DerschGermanyGermanNationals201271,3370,7964Michał TomańskiPolandSLSJastrzebie201370,4271,1265Simon LimPhilippinesArtCapitalOpen201371,8271,2666Daniel Gloppestad BajerNorwayNorway201372,3371,3167Vito KosasihIndonesiaSurabayaOpen201272,5571,4968Maarten SmitNetherlandsCzechOpen201171,1171,8169Takayuki Ookusa (大艸尊之)JapanWestJapanBigCube201371,9271,9270Aidan WolterUSABerkeleySummer201072,3172,0571Shouichi Yasumoto (安本翔一)JapanWestJapanBigCube201372,8272,7172Trevor PetersenUSAUSNationals201275,0973,0873Stefan StoiberAustriaAustrianBigCube201373,1773,4474Takahiro Tomisawa (富沢隆広)JapanEastJapanBigCubes201374,1073,6175Leonard OliverosPhilippinesCubingSaTagInit201074,2373,9476Leonard EwerbeckGermanyLemgoOpen201071,8074,0277Michał HalczukPolandPolishOpen201372,6574,0878Michael GottliebUSAChesapeakeFall201374,7074,4379Dan CohenUSAWC201173,3674,5380Daniel SheppardUnited KingdomLeicester201374,9874,7981Rami SbahiUSAIndiana201373,7774,9682Luis Fernando Muñoz CorreaMexicoKuikuiltik201274,3475,0483Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)JapanWestJapanBigCube201374,8975,0984Ernesto Gil ChimalMexicoKuikuiltik201277,0575,2285Ryo Ito (伊藤崚)JapanWestJapanBigCube201375,7775,2886Mok Mun Wai (莫滿懷)Hong KongAsianChampionship201273,8775,6287Syuhei Omura (大村周平)JapanEastJapanBigCubes201376,4675,7888Worapat Charoensuk (วรปรัชญ์ เจริญสุข)ThailandThailandChampionship201372,5875,8289Maximilian DeimelGermanyGermanNationals201375,5375,8290Zhiyang Chen (陈至扬)ChinaHefeiSpring201276,1775,8491Marvin LlanetaPhilippinesSNESOpen201374,9576,4892Digi DigievRussiaMPEIOpen201376,1576,5993Daniel WannamakerUSARaleighOpen201377,5176,7794Marcin ZalewskiPolandSLSZaglebie201379,2176,9395Adrian JorghyIndonesiaIndonesianOpen201175,6676,9496Leonhard KehrbergerGermanyGermanNationals201178,3577,5997Danurweda HandityaIndonesiaDusseldorfOpen201177,5777,6498Tonia KowalczykPolandGLSAutumnReda201378,6177,7999Neel ShahCanadaCanadianOpen201377,7477,85100JianHan ChoongMalaysiaCyberOpen201278,0178,07



_edit: added megaminx to _


----------



## Carrot (Dec 5, 2013)

yay, only one with sub 3 mean in the world :3


----------



## Username (Dec 5, 2013)

I love how my 4.16 pyraminx average didn't make the list, but my 5.22 did


----------



## cubizh (Dec 5, 2013)

TeddyKGB said:


> What is the record for setting multiple PBs at consecutive competitions? I've set at least 4 PBs at all 10 comps I've been to.


I went a little further and measured consecutive PB averages from round to round.
Here are the best results (for all events that have averages):


Spoiler: PB Average Streaks




* Event	** Name	** personId	** Country	** PB Average Streak	* 333	 Michael Rose	 2011ROSE03	 Canada	 12	 333	 Karl Burkamp	 2009BURK01	 Germany	 10*	 333	 Anthony Jacquemin	 2010JACQ01	 France	 10	 444	 Rahul Kadukar	 2009KADU01	 India	 10	 444	 Andy Smith 2	 2010SMIT01	 USA	 10	 333oh	 Nakai Velasquez	 2008VELA01	 USA	 10	 333oh	 Daniel Sheppard	 2009SHEP01	 United Kingdom	 10	 333oh	 Greg Maziuk	 2010MAZI01	 USA	 10*	
*current streak (coinciding with total number of averages done in the event)


----------



## slinky773 (Dec 6, 2013)

Request. If you made NRs bronze medals, CRs silver medals, and WRs gold medals, who would be some of the cubers with the most medals? Got this idea from looking at Faz's WCA page. He has 13 bronzes, 12 silvers, and 3 golds.


----------



## rowehessler (Dec 6, 2013)

Not sure if this has been done before, but a list for highest 3x3 win percentage? I know feliks has almost 100%, but others? It'd also be cool to see over a certain number of comps, like for those who have more than 10, 20, 30, etc. I stand at 77 comps with 38 wins ( 75 of which competed in 3x3, so 50.66% i think).


----------



## Riley (Dec 6, 2013)

cubizh said:


> I went a little further and measured consecutive PB averages from round to round.
> Here are the best results (for all events that have averages):



Can you do this again please, except that the person has to beat their PB average AND single in the same event?


----------



## Bunyanderman (Dec 6, 2013)

cubizh said:


> I went a little further and measured consecutive PB averages from round to round.
> Here are the best results (for all events that have averages):
> 
> 
> ...


Lets increase the streak!


----------



## cubizh (Dec 6, 2013)

Spoiler: PB Single Streaks




* eventId	** personName	** personId	** personCountryId	** PB Single Streak	* 333	 Satoshi Idekawa (出川智士)	 2005IDEK02	 Japan	 11	 333	 Yui Tomita (富田唯依)	 2006TOMI04	 Japan	 11	 333	 Kesava Kirupa	 2011KIRU01	 India	 11	 555	 Congbiao Jiang (蒋丛骉)	 2009JIAN12	 China	 11	 777	 Lin Chen (陈霖)	 2010CHEN20	 China	 11	 555	 Erik Akkersdijk	 2005AKKE01	 Netherlands	 10	 444	 Chris Dzoan	 2006DZOA02	 USA	 10	 555	 Kamil Pawlak	 2006PAWL01	 Poland	 10	 555	 Manu Vereecken	 2010VERE01	 Belgium	 10	 555	 Adomous Wright	 2010WRIG02	 USA	 10	 minx	 Erik Akkersdijk	 2005AKKE01	 Netherlands	 10	 minx	 Maksymilian Majcher	 2011MAJC01	 Poland	 10	






Riley said:


> Can you do this again please, except that the person has to beat their PB average AND single in the same event?





Spoiler: Both Single+Average Streaks




* eventId	** personName	** personId	** personCountryId	** PB Both	* minx	 Erik Akkersdijk	 2005AKKE01	 Netherlands	 9	 minx	 Maksymilian Majcher	 2011MAJC01	 Poland	 9	 222	 Aksel Stadel Borum	 2009BORU01	 Denmark	 8	 333	 Ali Reza Pour Abedini (علی رضا پورعابدینی)	 2011ABED01	 Iran	 8	 444	 Philip Gonzalez	 2010GONZ03	 Germany	 8	 333oh	 Riley Woo	 2007WOOR01	 USA	 8


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 6, 2013)

*Single and Average in the same second interval*

Thanks to Robert Yau for this request
It's about people who have a n.xx average in an event, but no sub-n single. i.e. their single and average are in the same second.



Spoiler: Summary




*Event**Count**Lowest n**People with n*2223070:01Christopher Olson, Jayden McNeill, Sameer Mahmood333860:08Nikolay Evdokimov, Ivan Vynnyk333ft000333oh70:16Simon Kalhofer44411:20Muhammad Bintang Assyidik55500066643:24Vinny Vecchio777000clock150:07Ryan Jonesminx21:45Ian Bournpyram330:03Michael Angelo Zafra, Tim Majorsq1000



 


Spoiler: People With >1 Event




*Name**Event 1**Event 2*SeungBeom Cho222pyramKevin Costello III222clockRicardo Angulo Mora222333William Taylor222333Stanislav Starovoytov222333Muhammad Bintang Assyidik333444






Spoiler: All Occurences




*Event**n (seconds)**Name**Single**Average*2221Christopher Olson1.161.712221Sameer Mahmood1.571.962221Jayden McNeill1.611.992222Kevin Costello III22.732222Ray Vince Ong22.932222Yi-Sa Chen (陳以撒)2.022.82222Alex Koroglu2.022.862222Bogdan Tănăsescu2.022.772222Lucas Etter2.052.712222Everett Kelly2.062.762222SeungBeom Cho2.072.962222Daniil Lee2.212.952222Edoardo Annesi2.332.82222Zhaohan Xiong2.382.92222Anthony Lauro2.422.892222Howard Wong Jun Yen (黄俊仁)2.472.832223Christian Foyle33.422223Yizhi Hu (胡一之)3.013.942223Arvind Tatiparti3.013.482223Sukjae Lee3.033.92223Dmitry Dobrjakov3.073.82223Timothy Wang 23.083.82223Sebastiano Tronto3.083.952223Simon Stannek3.083.812223Mattias Uvesten3.083.592223Kim Jun-Beom3.093.952223Katie Hull3.093.62223Shao-Heng Hung (洪紹恆)3.093.832223David Johnsson3.113.982223Nicholas Daneshvari3.153.792223Daniel Maienshein3.153.932223Robin Verstraten3.163.882223Kabyanil Talukdar3.173.812223Jokey Chen (陈祖祺)3.183.82223Huang Weijie3.183.592223Marcin Bloch3.213.62223Przemek Chlebica3.253.92223Shikhar Mohan3.273.982223Thomas Allen3.283.912223SeungWook Eun (은승욱)3.343.812223Nicholas Ho3.383.832223Lianqi Zhan (詹炼棋)3.383.972223Luke Tycksen3.393.852223Janis Leineweber3.463.882223Steve Baek3.53.832223Maciej Prosowski3.583.942224Tiago Oliveira Vidal44.642224Blaž Dobravec4.024.812224Tianyu Lu (卢天宇)4.024.752224Tony Moon4.024.962224Niklas Mierau4.084.872224Dylan Cooper4.084.952224Holger Rasmussen4.084.972224Christian Friesen4.094.722224Julian Fliege4.114.862224Louis Williamson4.114.752224Takafumi Seki (関隆文)4.114.932224Tomas Jankauskas4.124.842224Edvard Hove4.154.692224Alexandre Key Wakate Teruya4.154.732224Matthew Yep4.154.852224Kim Hyun-Gyum4.164.522224Cem Ünüvar4.164.892224Sara Waniołka4.164.72224Bruno Galati Paladino Cricelli4.174.752224Roberto Henrique Borges Machado4.184.852224Ramesh Vidyasagar4.184.712224Jin Yang (杨晋)4.194.472224Rui Yang (杨睿)4.194.892224Erik Strub4.194.72224Bingqing Xiong (熊柄清)4.194.822224Christopher Wenzel4.194.872224Siddharth Sriraman4.214.832224Zhihao Wang (王志豪)4.224.962224Wojciech Syrnicki4.224.892224Uroš Hekić4.274.992224Gastón Verón4.274.932224Xiaojie Jiang (蒋孝杰)4.34.922224Rodion Sekerin4.34.722224Matisse Touchard4.344.982224Quentin Dallison4.364.92224Norbert Oryga4.364.852224Jianheng Qiu (邱健恒)4.44.972224Xiangtian Gu (顾翔天)4.414.852224Song Wang (王松)4.414.92224Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭)4.434.892224Ivan Smirnov4.434.922224Raven Dela Cruz4.444.742224Luis Alberto Flores Pari4.474.842224Ayan Banerjee4.524.892224Brian Grobmeier4.554.872224Byeong Wan Choi (최병완)4.614.852225Chivukula Sree Harsha55.922225Saran Kunaprayoon55.582225Andrew Kilbourn55.372225Bobby Ashshiddiq5.015.392225Claes Hedin5.025.912225Shilong Chen (陈世龙)5.025.622225Yu-Chen Wang (王于宸)5.025.482225Lachlan King5.025.912225Michał Ciesielski5.035.962225Daniel Neumann5.055.932225Zexi Zeng (曾泽西)5.055.632225John Santo Domingo5.055.722225Mateo Maturana5.055.842225Richmond Rimando5.055.782225Dillon Chan5.065.842225Mario Valverde Mariscal5.065.952225Calvin Le5.095.982225Adam Czech5.095.632225Sam Warner5.15.992225Qinghao Song (宋卿豪)5.115.832225Kirill Zvonilin5.115.92225Francisco García5.115.292225Kevin De Silva5.115.92225Danila Usachev5.115.882225Xiaojian Li (李晓健)5.135.942225Alexander Laiche5.135.262225Chanathron Santiworakul5.155.922225Michał Gaj5.155.662225Beqa Kakhiani5.155.682225Ha Chan Uy5.185.612225Dawid Dzienisz5.185.572225Junliang Yan (颜俊梁)5.185.662225Dylan Bernabela5.195.922225Vladyslav Pavlenko (Владислав Павленко)5.215.932225Bin Wang (王斌)5.225.932225Maciek Łapa5.245.62225Weiyi Wang (王伟屹)5.255.712225Lukas Retschmeier5.275.692225Nutthanai Kijviwattanakarn (ณัฐนัย กิจวิวัฒนการ)5.285.892225Rafee Mirza5.295.922225Wei-Chin Hsieh (謝唯勤)5.35.932225Enmeng Zhang (张恩萌)5.315.792225Nikita Popov5.335.652225Andrew Schmidt5.345.862225Yuezhi Zheng (郑岳智)5.475.952225Jean-Claude Arounassalam5.525.972225Yifan Hao (郝逸凡)5.665.952225Yurii Ostapchuk (Юрій Остапчук)5.725.962226Ciprian Ștefan Staicu66.412226Shun-Sin Jhang (張舜欣)6.016.992226Napat Rujirawat6.026.652226Joshua Brown6.026.192226Ruoyu Xia (夏若愚)6.026.822226Andrew Carbaugh6.056.52226Edward King6.056.942226Jack Pierce6.056.732226Miłosz Joppek6.056.942226Kim In-Hee6.066.922226Austin Montiel6.066.822226Willi Bär6.066.852226Alexander Botz6.066.622226Kiyotaka Anraku (安楽清敬)6.096.992226William Taylor6.096.792226Sudharsan Murugesan6.096.712226Muhamad Barnabas6.116.932226Dominik Lincer6.116.422226Ludwig Marko6.116.592226Daniel Rehman6.116.932226Junyuan Huang (黄俊源)6.126.912226Prasert Singhasontibut6.136.382226Shang Wang (王上)6.136.382226Matthew Anderson6.146.932226Mika Muranushi (村主美佳)6.156.552226James Simpson6.196.942226Zane Carney6.196.292226Erik Silingi6.196.962226Bennett DuBois6.196.842226Adrian Ogrodowski6.196.972226Shite Wei (韦世特)6.216.652226Neng-Hsien Chiu (邱能賢)6.216.812226Naufal Fahmi6.216.982226Sergey Khaybullov6.226.912226Alese Devin6.246.732226Silvio Adriano Shiddiq Suparyaman6.256.892226Arnold Oleś6.256.672226Haochen Wang (王皓辰)6.276.712226Dominik Dawidziak6.276.962226Sebastian Kowalewski6.276.792226Dominick Joo6.286.892226Ryan Francisco6.286.882226Carolina Arroyo Cervantes6.336.932226Onur Keskin6.336.942226Jason Wong Chee Hoe6.346.72226Patrick Crowne6.346.672226Shyr Shiuh Wu (吳時旭)6.346.892226Haonan Li (李浩楠)6.386.912226Sarkis Sheghamyan6.386.912226Deepak Ranjan6.46.92226Ricardo Angulo Mora6.416.922226Mikołaj Ochla6.436.82226Zhan Qi (祁瞻)6.436.812226Angelo Vega Castillo6.446.822226Khanison Songseangtam6.476.82226Dehua Wu (吴德华)6.566.922226Adam Zheng6.616.792226Shih-Yuan Chou (周仕源)6.636.882227Sayuri Koba (古場小百合)77.682227Elmir Mamedov77.372227Devam Aggarwal77.872227Viswanath Venkat Avyay7.027.912227Muhammad Fahrul Saifullah7.027.212227Youxin Wang (王有信)7.027.872227Yan-Xun Zeng (曾彥勳)7.027.872227Minh Duong7.037.972227Derek Han7.037.992227Alvin Saputra7.037.922227Prasetya Wijaya7.037.432227Grant Horwood7.057.972227Pinaufal Ahmad Fakhruddin7.057.362227Jo Han-Seong7.067.942227Nick Jackson7.067.482227Guibin Cao (曹桂斌)7.077.922227Adam Węgrzyn7.087.922227Filippo Vigani7.087.782227Fauzi Rahmadi7.097.652227Yibo Wu (吴一波)7.17.822227Marcell Töröcsik7.117.842227Manuel Alejandro Flórez7.117.872227Nicolas Rosiasco7.127.82227Will Bunting7.137.832227Jason Bauer7.157.652227Bjørn Kemp7.157.682227Tyler Gross7.167.572227Chun-Hsiang Lo (駱俊翔)7.217.572227Lei Zhang (张磊)7.257.832227Tzu-Yu Wang (王子瑜)7.257.842227Alvaro Puertas7.277.812227Minh Tan Vo7.287.982227Alfonso D'Angiò7.317.722227Filip Jagiełłowicz7.317.972227Yun-Chung Lin (林允中)7.387.962227Liang Yu (余亮)7.397.942227Thomas Edison Prasetyo7.447.672227Yi Wang (王怡)7.567.972228Weilisi (伟力斯)88.432228Praval Telagi88.992228Michał Furtak8.028.452228Gal Mankedi8.028.682228Brandon Liu8.038.92228Arunachaleshwaran Ramkumar8.038.772228Adam Wyrembelski8.038.932228Huiqiang Jiang (姜慧强)8.058.672228Chien-Yi Lin (林建億)8.068.652228Shir Sason8.068.622228Risky Apriliansyah8.088.782228Courtney Louie8.088.872228Daniel Steven Leon Zabala8.088.962228Kevin Lo8.128.592228Louis Mandanici8.128.832228Maxim Parshin8.138.982228John Nowak8.158.292228Philip Moore8.158.872228Bryan O'Connor8.228.62228Wei-Jyun Hsiao (蕭為駿)8.278.612228Xiayang Zhou (周夏阳)8.298.872228Stefano Savastano8.38.882228Yosef Hendrawan8.38.922228Augusto Rosa Esteves8.328.712228Rai Trisna Putra8.338.72228Sai Anurudh Reddy8.338.832228Halley Cuevas8.358.92228Tyler Jones8.368.952228Iruel Lacerna II8.48.952229Lê Trịnh Quốc Anh99.532229Low Siew Tim99.542229Fang-Ching Chen (陳舫慶)9.039.842229Song Min-Su9.069.722229Mehrdad Navidian Mehr (مهرداد نویدیان مهر)9.069.62229Yu-Han Kao (高有汗)9.089.982229Antonio López Valero9.19.852229Lev Abramov9.139.752229Alain Virouleau9.169.872229Ian Barker9.189.962229Chanokpatr Saelee9.199.942229Gabriel David Moreno9.259.932229Simon Wedner9.259.782229Alberto Maldonado Altamirano9.389.732229Elias Pichardo Carmona9.559.9722210Nobuhiro Kinjo (金城亘洋)10.0210.6322210Szabolcs Stang10.0610.7322210Matic Gregorčič10.0910.9322210Zichang Wang (王梓畅)10.2110.9422210Michael Ellis10.2310.9322210Jia-Yang Hong (洪嘉陽)10.2910.7622210Ruslan Karnilo10.4410.7922211Kevin Aditya Riyanto1111.8122211Sheldon Russell11.2811.6822211Robbie Akroman11.3111.9922211Tamás Kovács11.3411.7722211Stanislav Starovoytov11.3611.5422211Ian Hubbard11.3711.9522211Daniel Alexis Rodriguez Loyola11.411.922211Udit Malik11.4411.9422211David Heng Ying Ting11.5311.9522211Marlon Beck11.5311.922212Ádám Barta12.0212.8722212Wesley Knapp12.1112.4622212Joao Pedro Orlando12.1512.7222212S. John Trombley12.412.622214Benedikt Lay1414.6422214Nicolae Binică14.1514.722214Thomas Hu14.3614.8422215Felix Hennig15.0515.9122215Cesar Ricardo Lopez Chagolla15.115.9722220Oleksii Hrzhehorzhevskyi (Олексій Гржегоржевський)20.0820.933338Ivan Vynnyk (Іван Винник)8.118.793338Nikolay Evdokimov8.688.9933310Zach Goldman10.1310.7933311Johan Svensson11.0911.9233311Michael Wittwer11.2111.6133311Rasyadan Muhammad11.2211.9833311William Boards11.2711.8733311Danilo Caimano11.3111.9833312Filippo Galasso1212.5733312Mehran Shakarami (مهران شاکرمی)1212.7833312Junhao Mu (慕俊豪)12.0312.9133312Shunsuke Uchiyama (内山峻輔)12.0512.733312Arvin Tang12.0812.9833312Yu Da-Hyun12.0912.9133312Nguyễn Thanh Ly12.1112.5833312Manuel Nobis12.1612.6233312Hoàng Minh Giang12.2812.833313Trần Thế Phong13.0513.8633313Taewon Hwang (황태원)13.1613.9233313Yinjie Liu (刘胤颉)13.1613.7633313Philipp Kratzer13.2513.9233313Zihang Lin (林子杭)13.2813.433313Makoto Takaoka (高岡誠)13.313.6533314Xiaoliang Yang (杨晓亮)14.0214.9433314Balázs Kuthi14.114.7933314Tung-Chi Liu (劉東其)14.1514.8733314Dominik Beese14.1814.7433314Fam Shi Jiez14.3114.8433314Mattia Furlan14.3614.9933314Yi-Ban Ling14.4414.9233315Guomin Huang (黄国民)1515.8933315Muhammad Bintang Assyidik15.1515.8533315Taro Inagaki (稲垣太郎)15.2515.6433315Marcin Radziszewski15.3215.8433316Kim Sung Ho16.0216.9133316Wen Yuan Li (李文淵)16.0316.6133316Lev Burnazov16.1616.9433316Ricardo Angulo Mora16.316.8233316Brandon Llewellyn16.4716.9933317Jiwei Feng (冯继炜)17.0817.8433317Leszek Czech17.1817.9833317Alexander Mertz17.5817.9733318Wei Qi (祁伟)1818.6333318Hengsheng Dai (戴恒盛)18.0618.4333318William Taylor18.0618.9233318Yen-Min Chen (陳彥名)18.1918.9233318Mateusz Niewiadomski18.2218.9133318Zeyu Xiao (肖泽宇)18.318.7133318Marco Alexis Maghuyop18.3118.8833319Caspian Gustavsson19.0919.3633319Łukasz Komada19.1119.8633319Ziyuan Liao (廖子元)19.1119.9533319Shaofan Lai (赖少凡)19.1519.733319Weiye Guo (郭维烨)19.3619.7833320Aneta Zwolińska20.0220.7733320Van Tien Trung Vu20.0620.7133320Lam Tsz Hei20.0720.3533320Juraj Kremser20.0820.9133320Yan Chen (陈岩)20.1120.4733320J.C. Mamaril20.2120.9733320Joseph Lai20.3120.9733320Phan Lê Thanh Hoàng20.4520.8733321Yifei Xiong (熊翼飞)21.0221.8633321Joseph Bae21.0921.8733321Teddy Sommers21.1321.4433321Krzysztof Lorek21.1921.9733321Sam Peng (彭山)21.2721.933321Emmanuel de Jesús Marín Liera21.2821.7633323Joshua Molina23.0323.333323Stanislav Starovoytov23.2323.5733324Oliver Hammond24.1124.733325Maksim Sezen'25.2225.7733326Andreas Grasser26.0626.8833326Matthew Rush26.4626.7233327Andres Francisco Garzon Sepulveda27.0527.733327Gergely Vartapetján27.1327.9733328Quan Xia (夏全)28.0828.8333328Wei Sun (孙伟)28.428.8633331Fabian Krank31.0831.8933332Fabian Wrzosek32.0632.8533332Tianxiang Ma (马天翔)32.3432.9933335Nathan Grammel35.1935.8133337Sebastian Harasim37.1937.9633344Yueh Lu (呂約)44.0744.7733344Benjamin English44.2544.5533347Ming-Kai Kang47.0847.9544480Muhammad Bintang Assyidik80.1980.66666204Vinny Vecchio204.47204.83666219Dexter Estolonio219.27219.74666247Antonio Aguilera Manzano247.63247.89666303James Sangil303.19303.96333oh16Simon Kalhofer16.0516.59333oh21Diego Vargas21.1121.43333oh24Jie Yu (余杰)24.624.73333oh28Lee Chiang (蔣礪)28.0828.63333oh30Randu Iván Hernandez Vera30.0830.78333oh42Alex Rouse4242.3333oh69Oleksandr Poltavets (Олександр Полтавець)69.3669.99clock7Ryan Jones7.367.76clock8Chia-Liang Tai (戴嘉良)8.168.95clock8Ilham Ridhwan Kharisma Yudha8.188.94clock8Akihiro Ishida (石田朗大)8.218.98clock8Shota Kobayashi (小林聖汰)8.228.96clock8Ranz Norwin Lim8.38.97clock11Bartłomiej Lewandowski11.3111.88clock11Matt Rudnicki11.4111.5clock11Anssi Vanhala11.4611.93clock12Ui-Min Park (박의민)12.1312.99clock12Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)12.1612.99clock12Seyyed Mohammad Mahdi Fatemi (سید محمد مهدی فاطمی)12.3412.88clock15Kevin Costello III15.1615.47clock17Marcus Gerhardsson17.5917.9clock18Guanda Fu (符冠达)18.2118.99minx105Ian Bourn105.08105.74minx131Gábor Róka131.21131.76pyram3Michael Angelo Zafra3.33.94pyram3Tim Major3.343.74pyram4Yuxuan Wang (王宇轩)4.054.69pyram4Shuai Liu (刘帅)4.074.87pyram4Julian David4.14.66pyram4SeungBeom Cho4.114.9pyram4Fyodor Ivanov4.134.69pyram4David Schult4.184.76pyram4Joseph Lee4.344.8pyram4Kentaro Nishi (西賢太郎)4.434.91pyram5Byeong-Hyeon Woo5.085.88pyram5Grzegorz Wysopal5.415.92pyram6Jesse Adams6.146.8pyram6Jernej Vajda6.226.92pyram6Grzegorz Zaborowski6.316.92pyram7Bonifác Péter Létai7.057.78pyram7Yukun Xia (夏育坤)7.137.96pyram8Reymar Jusay8.028.99pyram8Nikolai Sitte8.098.97pyram10Jho Sang-Hyun10.1310.97pyram10Roberto Antonio Ocmin Baráybar10.1610.75pyram11Wei Yin (殷玮)11.0611.77pyram11Raymundo Flores Sánchez11.1511.5pyram12Deseree Aune12.0212.6pyram12Yohei Suzuki (鈴木洋平)12.0812.98pyram12Fan-Mi Shang (尚凡宓)12.1712.81pyram12Fathur Rahman12.6912.85pyram13Andika13.0313.84pyram14Alif Reza Nurhadi14.0214.95pyram14Gun Woo Park14.5814.83pyram15Scott Carere15.1615.89pyram17Tianzi Lei (雷田子)17.3417.98pyram19Benjamin Ledrappier19.2819.67




_WCA Export 20131205_


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 7, 2013)

I have a 3.34 single and a 3.74 average, and Michael has a 3.30 single and a 3.94 average. Awesome.


----------



## XTowncuber (Dec 7, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> I have a 3.34 single and a 3.74 average, I assume that "lowest n" is me


Good news, you don't even have to assume, your name is right next to it! lol.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 7, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> Good news, you don't even have to assume, your name is right next to it! lol.



Opera Mini sucks


----------



## cubizh (Dec 7, 2013)

rowehessler said:


> Not sure if this has been done before, but a list for highest 3x3 win percentage? I know feliks has almost 100%, but others? It'd also be cool to see over a certain number of comps, like for those who have more than 10, 20, 30, etc. I stand at 77 comps with 38 wins ( 75 of which competed in 3x3, so 50.66% i think).





Spoiler: Highest 3x3 win percentage (20 or more 3x3 events completed)




* Name	** personId	** 1st	** 2nd	** 3rd	** 4th or over	** DNS/DNF	** 3x3 FINALS	** 3x3 EVENTS	** %WINS	* Feliks Zemdegs	 2009ZEMD01	 19	 0	 1	 0	 0	 20	 21	 90.48%	 Anssi Vanhala	 2005VANH01	 19	 3	 1	 3	 0	 26	 26	 73.08%	 Kanneti Sae Han (คันธ์เนตี แซ่ห่าน)	 2008HANK01	 26	 2	 4	 7	 0	 39	 40	 65.00%	 Sergey Ryabko	 2009RYAB01	 17	 6	 0	 4	 0	 27	 27	 62.96%	 Harris Chan	 2007CHAN07	 17	 4	 2	 4	 0	 27	 28	 60.71%	 Mulun Yin (阴目仑)	 2009YINM01	 12	 5	 0	 2	 0	 19	 21	 57.14%	 Yu Nakajima (中島悠)	 2007NAKA03	 27	 6	 3	 13	 0	 49	 50	 54.00%	 Rowe Hessler	 2007HESS01	 38	 16	 6	 13	 0	 73	 75	 50.67%	 Michał Pleskowicz	 2009PLES01	 15	 3	 2	 4	 0	 24	 30	 50.00%	 Cornelius Dieckmann	 2009DIEC01	 15	 1	 3	 8	 0	 27	 30	 50.00%	 Piti Pichedpan (ปิติ พิเชษฐพันธ์)	 2009PICH01	 12	 5	 2	 4	 0	 23	 24	 50.00%	 Anthony Brooks	 2008SEAR01	 18	 4	 2	 10	 0	 34	 37	 48.65%	 Mats Valk	 2007VALK01	 28	 12	 4	 10	 0	 54	 58	 48.28%	 Richard Jay S. Apagar	 2010APAG01	 11	 2	 3	 4	 0	 20	 23	 47.83%	 Tomasz Żołnowski	 2005ZOLN01	 32	 21	 5	 8	 0	 66	 68	 47.06%	 Stefan Huber	 2007HUBE01	 11	 4	 2	 4	 0	 21	 25	 44.00%	 Erik Akkersdijk	 2005AKKE01	 43	 23	 9	 15	 0	 90	 98	 43.88%	 Ravi Fernando	 2005FERN01	 9	 5	 3	 3	 0	 20	 22	 40.91%	 Vincent Hartanto Utomo	 2010UTOM01	 9	 6	 2	 3	 0	 20	 22	 40.91%	 Edouard Chambon	 2004CHAM01	 17	 14	 3	 6	 0	 40	 42	 40.48%	 Shotaro Makisumi (牧角章太郎)	 2003MAKI01	 14	 4	 2	 9	 0	 29	 35	 40.00%	 Andy Tsao	 2006TSAO01	 10	 5	 3	 7	 0	 25	 25	 40.00%	 Phillip Espinoza	 2007ESPI01	 15	 9	 0	 11	 0	 35	 38	 39.47%	 Francisco Javier Lemes Sáez	 2009SAEZ01	 10	 6	 3	 7	 0	 26	 27	 37.04%	 Paolo Moriello	 2009MORI05	 15	 15	 3	 6	 0	 39	 41	 36.59%	 Breandan Vallance	 2007VALL01	 17	 7	 8	 13	 0	 45	 47	 36.17%	 Shenjia Zhang (张砷镓)	 2007ZHAN03	 9	 8	 1	 7	 0	 25	 25	 36.00%	 Antoine Piau	 2008PIAU01	 10	 7	 3	 6	 0	 26	 29	 34.48%	 Pedro Santos Guimarães	 2007GUIM01	 7	 8	 3	 1	 0	 19	 21	 33.33%


----------



## Florian (Dec 7, 2013)

Could somebody use every single time entry, convert it into seconds and look if it follows Benford's law?
Would be highly appreciated


----------



## cubizh (Dec 7, 2013)

Florian said:


> Could somebody use every single time entry, convert it into seconds and look if it follows Benford's law?
> Would be highly appreciated


For consistency, I only used direct time events (removed FMC and MultiBLD).


Spoiler: Distribution of first digit timed results


----------



## Mikel (Dec 10, 2013)

x-colo-x said:


> Is it possible to have the sum of 3/4/5/m bld ranks? And if it is possible the sql query's code,too.



I am looking for this same thing. I wanted to learn how to use SQL and couldn't quite think of how to do sum of ranks.


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 10, 2013)

Mikel said:


> I am looking for this same thing. I wanted to learn how to use SQL and couldn't quite think of how to do sum of ranks.


Please try using the program documented in this thread.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Dec 13, 2013)

I've been told this exists, but I can't find it. How many people/what percentage of people got a success on their first official 3bld solve?


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Dec 13, 2013)

CyanSandwich said:


> I've been told this exists, but I can't find it. How many people/what percentage of people got a success on their first official 3bld solve?



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...request-Thread&p=823556&viewfull=1#post823556


----------



## CyanSandwich (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## CyanSandwich (Dec 15, 2013)

Could someone please make a list of people who have had more DNFs from sighted solves than BLD solves?

Edit: Discount people who haven't attempted BLD of course. I think FMC should be removed as well.


----------



## Sebastien (Dec 15, 2013)

My girldfriend Laura came up with an idea for an interesting stat today. The outcome is quite as expected.

*Average age (approximated) of Top 100 per event:*

*Single:*


```
444 	18.3000
333oh 	18.5100
333 	18.6961
777 	18.9700
555 	19.0000
666 	19.1600
minx 	19.2200
222 	19.2941
pyram 	19.4300
333ft 	20.1010
sq1 	21.0714
clock 	21.5657
333bf 	22.4200
444bf 	22.9192
333mbf 	23.3300
333fm 	23.7184
555bf 	24.3299
```

*Average:*


```
444 	18.1700
333 	18.1765
222 	18.3301
333oh 	18.5050
pyram 	18.9100
777 	18.9200
555 	18.9400
666 	19.2500
minx 	19.4242
333ft 	20.0202
sq1 	21.1735
clock 	22.5960
```


```
SELECT eventId, 2013-SUM(Persons.year)/SUM(IF(Persons.year<>0,1,0)) AS averageAge 
FROM RanksSingle INNER JOIN Persons on RanksSingle.personId=Persons.id
WHERE RanksSingle.worldRank < 100
GROUP BY eventId
ORDER BY averageAge

SELECT eventId, 2013-SUM(Persons.year)/SUM(IF(Persons.year<>0,1,0)) AS averageAge 
FROM RanksAverage INNER JOIN Persons on RanksAverage.personId=Persons.id
WHERE RanksAverage.worldRank < 100
GROUP BY eventId
ORDER BY averageAge
```


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 16, 2013)

I am actually surprised, I would've assumed the averages for some of those events to be MUCH lower. What about current WR holders for each age on 3x3? Would be a cool stat, even if you can't really make assumptions bases off of it due to low sample size at 30+


----------



## cubizh (Dec 16, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> I am actually surprised, I would've assumed the averages for some of those events to be MUCH lower. What about current WR holders for each age on 3x3? Would be a cool stat, even if you can't really make assumptions bases off of it due to low sample size at 30+



I dont think Sebastien will do it, really, as it identifies people's age directly.
What I would like to see was average age by country to see which countries have a younger/mature competitor base.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 16, 2013)

cubizh said:


> I dont think Sebastien will do it, really, as it identifies people's age directly.
> What I would like to see was average age by country to see which countries have a younger/mature competitor base.



I mean something like;

17: 6.54
18: 7.x
..
..
..
50: 20.xy

etc. I just want to see how it goes, no need for naming.


----------



## kcl (Dec 16, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> I mean something like;
> 
> 17: 6.54
> 18: 7.x
> ...



If I'm understanding you right you want to see the average average of each age? If so, someone do it please, I'm curious now


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 16, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> If I'm understanding you right you want to see the average average of each age? If so, someone do it please, I'm curious now



Well I actually wanted to know the FASTEST for each age. Average for each age would not mean much.


----------



## kcl (Dec 16, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Well I actually wanted to know the FASTEST for each age. Average for each age would not mean much.



Although then we could find out the fastest age.. I realized what you actually meant and I thought I edited the post.. Apparently not :fp


----------



## Sebastien (Dec 16, 2013)

cubizh said:


> I dont think Sebastien will do it, really, as it identifies people's age directly.
> What I would like to see was average age by country to see which countries have a younger/mature competitor base.



This, sorry.


----------



## canemu (Dec 17, 2013)

Which tools do I need to work with the .sql file?


----------



## Sebastien (Dec 19, 2013)

Inspired by Noah's Fantasy Cubing 2014 I just had the idea of making a more simple and possibly more fair ranking, which also doesn't provide so much advantage by competing very often:

For each round you compete in you get +1 for everyone you beat or tie and -1 for everyone you get beaten by.

As the resulting ranking hasn't to do much with Noah's ranking I don't think that I'll spoil anything by posting it here.

Top 100 (2013):


Spoiler




PositionpersonIdpersonNamepersonCountryIdCompsscore1.2007VALK01Mats ValkNetherlands8167392.2011ZALE02Marcin ZalewskiPoland13153593.2008BARA01Bence BarátHungary11151434.2009ZEMD01Feliks ZemdegsAustralia5148365.2007HESS01Rowe HesslerUSA14131076.2010CORM02Louis CormierCanada8122687.2009PLES01Michał PleskowiczPoland6118388.2010BREC01John BrechonUSA12117439.2010CANT02Antoine CantinCanada71158810.2012COST01Kevin Costello IIIUSA131151311.2006HALC01Michał HalczukPoland91112112.2008LINE02Edward LinUSA101096413.2009YAUR01Robert YauUnited Kingdom81095914.2009BOZS01Hunor BózsingHungary111028415.2010KIPA01Jakub KipaPoland6977416.2009DIEC01Cornelius DieckmannGermany5971317.2010APAG01Richard Jay S. ApagarPhilippines9958218.2012WOLN01Jakub WolniewiczPoland11942819.2008WEST02Simon WestlundSweden4926720.2012CHOS01SeungBeom Cho (조승범)Korea3923521.2007COHE01Dan CohenUSA7918722.2009ZHAN53Weixing Zhang (张炜星)China5915623.2009JUNY01Howard Wong Jun Yen (黄俊仁)Malaysia4914824.2010BENT01Jan BentlageGermany17909525.2011SZAT01Wojciech SzatanowskiPoland12896326.2007VALL01Breandan VallanceUnited Kingdom8883927.2012KALE01Przemysław KaletaPoland9865728.2012MCNE01Jayden McNeillAustralia6833129.2010WEYE02Sebastian WeyerGermany4788930.2010BRAD01Drew BradsUSA4760331.2008AURO01Sébastien AurouxGermany21736332.2009OLSO01Christopher OlsonUSA7732433.2008CLAR01Thompson ClarkeCanada6710534.2005AKKE01Erik AkkersdijkNetherlands10695235.2008JONG03Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호)Korea2686936.2005ZOLN01Tomasz ŻołnowskiPoland15686037.2008SAJI01Yu Sajima (佐島優)Japan9670138.2010MALL01Justin MallariUSA5661639.2011ETTE01Lucas EtterUSA6658140.2011KUDA01Nurym KudaibergenKazakhstan4640341.2011NARA02Bhargav NarasimhanIndia9628042.2009LIUE01Evan LiuUSA8621343.2009HAMO01James HamoryUSA10611344.2010WANG07Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)China9608645.2009SHEP01Daniel SheppardUnited Kingdom10597146.2009HAYS01Kevin HaysUSA2590847.2009KORB01Björn KorbankaGermany12588048.2007JAKU01Marcin JakubowskiPoland13583049.2011FYDR01Mateusz FydrychPoland10578850.2010RICC02Andrew RicciUSA8549251.2007SUNT01Timothy SunUSA9547252.2011KNOT01Wojciech KnottPoland7544653.2009MORI05Paolo MorielloItaly9534054.2010BURN01Collin BurnsUSA6529555.2010TANE01Gaurav TanejaIndia9525856.2011REED01Austin ReedUSA3525357.2008JAFF01Justin JaffrayCanada6513558.2007LIME01Eric LimebackCanada6500859.2010SCHM01Leon SchmidtchenGermany7494760.2009BARB01Gabriel Dechichi BarbarBrazil6487561.2008SEAR01Anthony BrooksUSA8485462.2011ZVYA01Dmitry ZvyagintsevRussia7480963.2008ANDE02Oscar Roth AndersenDenmark9474064.2010WEYE01Philipp WeyerGermany4473365.2012SZEW01Patryk SzewczykPoland8469766.2009SMIT03Andy SmithUSA2460367.2010VYNN01Ivan Vynnyk (Іван Винник)Ukraine7459168.2008KARL02Moritz KarlGermany6456169.2013WOJT02Jakub WojtaszewskiPoland7449870.2011CHAN13Swaminathan ChandrasekaranIndia10446071.2011BILC01Ihor Bilchenko (Ігор Більченко)Ukraine8445872.2011SHAH01Dharmesh ShahuIndia5442973.2009RYAB01Sergey RyabkoRussia10437174.2011STAN02Nick StantonUSA5436475.2005KOZK01Piotr KózkaPoland5431076.2007WOOR01Riley WooUSA9430177.2011SOBR01Alrimar Dias Rocha SobrinhoBrazil6423578.2009BRZE01Kalina BrzezińskaPoland13413979.2008MAND01Nikhil MandeIndia7413780.2011LIMA01Allyson Dias de LimaBrazil9411081.2009SMAR01Jan SmarschevskiGermany6404482.2010GARC02Carlos Méndez García-BarrosoSpain6402283.2011SOAR01Israel Machado SoaresBrazil6399084.2012RUPE01Akash RupelaIndia6392585.2008LIKA01Kailong Li (李开隆)China4388086.2011FATE01Seyyed Mohammad Hossein Fatemi (سید محمد حسین فاطمی)Iran4384687.2011KIRU01Kesava KirupaIndia4384288.2012KRIS04Velidi Venkata Jagan Mohana Murali KrishnaIndia8372289.2011SELZ01Dan SelzerUSA17365490.2010LANE02Mitchell LaneUSA7363491.2010LEED02Daniil LeeRussia5355592.2011KOWA01Marcin KowalczykPoland13353393.2011VERS03Georgy VershininRussia6350894.2011MATA01Jorge Castillo MatasSpain6348995.2008MORE02Hippolyte MoreauFrance12344696.2010DAVI06Julian DavidCanada6343997.2010YUPH01Phil YuUSA6340398.2011STAC01Marcin StachuraPoland9337999.2011KUMA01Akula Pavan KumarIndia83225100.2008ZERU01Krzysztof ŻeruchaPoland43223



Spoiler





```
SELECT personId, personName, Results.personCountryId, COUNT(distinct Results.competitionId) AS Comps, SUM(peopleRound-(2*pos)+1) AS score
FROM Results
INNER JOIN (SELECT competitionId, eventId, COUNT(distinct personId) AS peopleRound FROM Results GROUP BY competitionId, eventId, roundId) tmp1 ON Results.competitionId=tmp1.competitionId AND Results.eventId=tmp1.eventId 
WHERE Results.competitionId IN (SELECT id FROM Competitions WHERE year="2013")
GROUP BY personId
ORDER BY score DESC
LIMIT 100
```







Top 100 (all-time):


Spoiler




PositionpersonIdpersonNamepersonCountryIdCompsscore1.2005AKKE01Erik AkkersdijkNetherlands100643982.2007VALK01Mats ValkNetherlands58519163.2007HESS01Rowe HesslerUSA77512554.2008BARA01Bence BarátHungary55446155.2009DIEC01Cornelius DieckmannGermany30366526.2005BATI01Milán BaticzHungary46364527.2007COHE01Dan CohenUSA59362528.2007VALL01Breandan VallanceUnited Kingdom47357489.2009PLES01Michał PleskowiczPoland302899310.2009ZEMD01Feliks ZemdegsAustralia212598111.2008WEST02Simon WestlundSweden262589912.2008JAFF01Justin JaffrayCanada492483913.2010BREC01John BrechonUSA392382514.2008LINE02Edward LinUSA462368715.2006HALC01Michał HalczukPoland382327616.2005ZOLN01Tomasz ŻołnowskiPoland692314217.2007NAKA03Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Japan562191218.2011ZALE02Marcin ZalewskiPoland272190319.2007SUNT01Timothy SunUSA392185020.2008AURO01Sébastien AurouxGermany1022137121.2006TABU02Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)Japan322123622.2010CORM02Louis CormierCanada202090923.2009YAUR01Robert YauUnited Kingdom222074024.2005KOZK01Piotr KózkaPoland391995925.2009KORB01Björn KorbankaGermany411981126.2008CLAR01Thompson ClarkeCanada291958027.2009HAYS01Kevin HaysUSA181767628.2010WEYE02Sebastian WeyerGermany221735029.2008SAJI01Yu Sajima (佐島優)Japan421723830.2009MORI05Paolo MorielloItaly411696631.2008SMIT04Maarten SmitNetherlands281657832.2008HANK01Kanneti Sae Han (คันธ์เนตี แซ่ห่าน)Thailand401654033.2008SEAR01Anthony SearleBelize371642034.2007OMUR01Syuhei Omura (大村周平)Japan451639935.2008VARG01Dániel VargaHungary461620636.2007CHAN07Harris ChanCanada281590837.2007LIME01Eric LimebackCanada311576938.2008KARL02Moritz KarlGermany291570239.2009OLSO01Christopher OlsonUSA281554240.2009ZHAN53Weixing Zhang (张炜星)China251531841.2009JUNY01Howard Wong Jun Yen (黄俊仁)Malaysia211518342.2010KIPA01Jakub KipaPoland141515643.2012COST01Kevin Costello IIIUSA261465544.2009RYAB01Sergey RyabkoRussia271436745.2010APAG01Richard Jay S. ApagarPhilippines231422846.2010CANT02Antoine CantinCanada151405847.2010WEYE01Philipp WeyerGermany231401948.2010SCHM01Leon SchmidtchenGermany231393049.2005REYN01Tim ReynoldsUSA901375050.2009SMAR01Jan SmarschevskiGermany251367251.2007ESPI01Phillip EspinozaUSA381363152.2008LIKA01Kailong Li (李开隆)China251360553.2004CHAM01Edouard ChambonFrance431343654.2008JONG03Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호)Korea141318355.2006TSAO01Andy TsaoUSA261300756.2009CHAR03Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์)Thailand221294557.2005FLEI01Jeremy FleischmanUSA731283558.2010RICC02Andrew RicciUSA321260959.2009BARB01Gabriel Dechichi BarbarBrazil191245060.2009CONT01Giovanni ContardiItaly201232061.2010MALL01Justin MallariUSA241219262.2012KALE01Przemysław KaletaPoland161213963.2009PICH01Piti Pichedpan (ปิติ พิเชษฐพันธ์)Thailand251202764.2004KRIG01Gunnar KrigSweden511193265.2010VYNN01Ivan Vynnyk (Іван Винник)Ukraine181182766.2007GAMB01Jai GambhirCanada241173067.2010WANG07Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)China291166568.2007ADSU01Justin AdsuaraUSA351156869.2010GARC02Carlos Méndez García-BarrosoSpain171155070.2009BOZS01Hunor BózsingHungary241147271.2004LOLE01Leyan LoUSA491121872.2006BUUS01Henrik Buus AagaardDenmark541111273.2007HUBE01Stefan HuberAustria251108374.2007POLK01Adam PolkowskiPoland391094375.2009SMIT03Andy SmithUSA151083076.2006DZOA03Dan DzoanUSA511071377.2006GUNJ01Mitsuki Gunji (郡司光貴)Japan321039078.2010BENT01Jan BentlageGermany551032979.2009SPRI01Alexander SpringhornGermany301018080.2009KORB02Lasse KorbankaGermany271017581.2008LINH01Hao-Zheng Lin (林浩正)Taiwan211006682.2008MIZU01Weston MizumotoUSA311005083.2009SHEP01Daniel SheppardUnited Kingdom311001284.2007GOUL01Joey GoulyUnited Kingdom61984385.2007BODO01Bertalan BodorHungary27984086.2007GUIM01Pedro Santos GuimarãesBrazil21983387.2012CHOS01SeungBeom ChoKorea5977388.2009POOK01Baramee Pookcharoen (บารมี พุกเจริญ)Thailand19971389.2006TEMM01Rama TemminkNetherlands49968390.2012MCNE01Jayden McNeillAustralia12962191.2008ANDE02Oscar Roth AndersenDenmark44951992.2010YUPH01Phil YuUSA34947393.2007AGUA01Alejandro Aguado BarahonaSpain29943994.2006OKAY01Yohei Oka (岡要平)Japan55927595.2009WANG15Emily WangCanada18895196.2010EVDO01Nikolay EvdokimovRussia15885597.2006GARR01Lucas GarronGermany50882998.2007FUBO01Fubo Wang (王富博)China26878899.2009LIUE01Evan LiuUSA308753100.2009HAMO01James HamoryUSA248693



Spoiler





```
SELECT personId, personName, Results.personCountryId, COUNT(distinct Results.competitionId) AS Comps, SUM(peopleRound-(2*pos)+1) AS score
FROM Results
INNER JOIN (SELECT competitionId, eventId, COUNT(distinct personId) AS peopleRound FROM Results GROUP BY competitionId, eventId, roundId) tmp1 ON Results.competitionId=tmp1.competitionId AND Results.eventId=tmp1.eventId 
GROUP BY personId
ORDER BY score DESC
LIMIT 100
```


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 19, 2013)

> 4. 2009ZEMD01 Feliks Zemdegs Australia 5 14836



Would this be because auscomps usually don't have that many competitors?


----------



## acohen527 (Dec 19, 2013)

Sebastien said:


> Inspired by Noah's Fantasy Cubing 2014 I just had the idea of making a more simple and possibly more fair ranking, which also doesn't provide so much advantage by competing very often:
> 
> For each round you compete in you get +1 for everyone you beat or tie and -1 for everyone you get beaten by.
> 
> ...



Wow, I picked my team 2 days ago and my top 15 is incredibly to similar to that top 15... I got 12/15 right, and the 3 I got wrong are up and coming...

Edit: realized the rankings were done differently... Oh well hopefully the results will be similar to Noah's competition.


----------



## cubeaddicted (Dec 19, 2013)

Can anyone tell me how many people participated in each event from 2006 to 2012?


----------



## TDM (Dec 19, 2013)

Sebastien said:


> Spoiler: Top 100 (2013)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I forgot Marcin Zalewski and KC3, and idk who Louis Cormier or John Brecon are. And I chose Yu Nakajima, who isn't even in this year's top 100. I'm beginning to think I didn't choose a good team...


----------



## kbh (Dec 19, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Would this be because auscomps usually don't have that many competitors?


Probably. Maybe dividing by average number of competitors per attended competition would help? Would be interesting to see, but I'm not sure if that's possible to do.


----------



## rowehessler (Dec 19, 2013)

Sebastien said:


> Inspired by Noah's Fantasy Cubing 2014 I just had the idea of making a more simple and possibly more fair ranking, which also doesn't provide so much advantage by competing very often:
> 
> For each round you compete in you get +1 for everyone you beat or tie and -1 for everyone you get beaten by.
> 
> ...



damn. Had no idea I would be third all time and fifth this year. Should've picked myself


----------



## porkynator (Dec 22, 2013)

If I'm not mistaken:
Best 3BLD solve at first competition (33.81)
Best First 3BLD solve (50.31)
Best worst 3BLD solve (50.31)
Alessandro Solito http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=351&compid=19
I think all of those records belonged to Martial Bonarek (https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013BONA01)


----------



## sneze2r (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi Guys,
I was curious about which country dominate in each event single. I considered sum of ranks, but anyway i applied a scoring from ski jumping, so i consider top30 from every event single and sum points for every country  


Spoiler: Rank for countries in each event single






Spoiler: 2x2x2




*Score**Country**Event*273,00 :confused:Italy22272,00Australia22271,00USA22245,00Brazil22245,00China22240,00Poland22236,00Netherlands22229,00Spain22225,00Canada22218,00France22218,00Germany22214,00Thailand22213,00Japan2225,00Iran222






Spoiler: 3x3x3




*Score**Country**Event*102,00Australia333100,00Netherlands33394,00USA33390,00Japan33374,00Poland33367,00United Kingdom33366,00Thailand33327,00Taiwan33320,00Canada33318,00Indonesia33316,00Philippines33316,00Germany33312,00Russia33312,00Italy3338,00France3336,00Hungary3336,00Belize333






Spoiler: 4x4x4




*Score**Country**Event*131,00USA444100,00Australia44480,00Germany44480,00Netherlands44460,00Japan44453,00China44440,00Brazil44436,00Korea44432,00Italy44423,00Thailand44422,00Indonesia44418,00Kazakhstan44414,00Russia44412,00Poland4447,00Sweden4445,00United Kingdom4444,00Hungary444






Spoiler: 5x5x5




*Score**Country**Event*125,00USA555100,00Australia55588,00Japan55566,00Canada55560,00Korea55548,00United Kingdom55542,00China55536,00Poland55536,00Netherlands55532,00Thailand55524,00Germany55519,00Taiwan55518,00Norway55515,00Hungary5558,00Italy555






Spoiler: 6x6x6




*Score**Country**Event*178,00USA666134,00China66685,00Poland66660,00Australia66647,00Russia66643,00Hungary66636,00Japan66632,00Korea66629,00Finland66618,00Netherlands66616,00Taiwan66615,00Thailand66612,00United Kingdom6668,00Austria6664,00Germany666






Spoiler: 7x7x7




*Score**Country**Event*179,00China777121,00USA777100,00Hungary77761,00Poland77760,00Australia77736,00Russia77733,00Japan77732,00Korea77729,00Finland77714,00Germany77713,00Thailand77711,00Austria7779,00Netherlands7778,00Brazil7776,00Canada7773,00Malaysia7772,00Italy777






Spoiler: OH




*Score**Country**Event*108,00Poland333oh100,00Australia333oh80,00Italy333oh69,00Thailand333oh68,00USA333oh60,00Brazil333oh49,00Japan333oh44,00Russia333oh36,00United Kingdom333oh29,00China333oh26,00Hungary333oh16,00Netherlands333oh11,00Denmark333oh8,00Canada333oh8,00Philippines333oh5,00Norway333oh3,00Germany333oh






Spoiler: Sq-1




*Score**Country**Event*188,00Chinasq1100,00Italysq177,00USAsq166,00Polandsq165,00Japansq160,00United Kingdomsq150,00Taiwansq124,00Malaysiasq122,00Netherlandssq120,00New Zealandsq111,00Hungarysq110,00Swedensq19,00Francesq18,00Czech Republicsq16,00Russiasq12,00Koreasq1






Spoiler: Megaminx




*Score**Country**Event*124,00Swedenminx80,00Hungaryminx73,00Canadaminx65,00Koreaminx58,00Australiaminx56,00USAminx50,00Denmarkminx35,00Colombiaminx29,00Germanyminx29,00Malaysiaminx29,00Germanyminx26,00Sloveniaminx22,00Polandminx20,00United Kingdomminx14,00Italyminx11,00Philippinesminx8,00Austriaminx7,00Chinaminx6,00Japanminx4,00Taiwanminx






Spoiler: Pyraminx




*Score**Country**Event*127,00Polandpyram100,00Denmarkpyram95,00Hungarypyram85,00Brazilpyram81,00USApyram75,00Indonesiapyram62,00Japanpyram45,00Francepyram18,00Chinapyram16,00Latviapyram8,00Australiapyram6,00Vietnampyram4,00Russiapyram2,00Swedenpyram2,00Finlandpyram






Spoiler: WF




*Score**Country**Event*193,00Indonesia333ft140,00Japan333ft123,00Brazil333ft50,00Denmark333ft47,00Korea333ft41,00Poland333ft36,00Finland333ft32,00Canada333ft26,00Thailand333ft16,00USA333ft7,00Netherlands333ft5,00Taiwan333ft2,00Hungary333ft






Spoiler: Clock




*Score**Country**Event*129,00USAclock124,00Chinaclock85,00Indonesiaclock67,00Spainclock60,00Finlandclock53,00Japanclock40,00Netherlandsclock40,00Franceclock32,00Thailandclock31,00United Kingdomclock27,00Germanyclock17,00Hungaryclock15,00Taiwanclock9,00Polandclock






Spoiler: FM




*Score**Country**Event*168,00Japan333fm135,00Germany333fm92,00Hungary333fm70,00Belgium333fm68,00USA333fm68,00Netherlands333fm46,00Spain333fm36,00France333fm22,00Korea333fm22,00Finland333fm22,00China333fm10,00United Kingdom333fm10,00Russia333fm10,00Poland333fm10,00Iran333fm






Spoiler: 3BLD




*Score**Country**Event*220,00Poland333bf99,00USA333bf97,00China333bf61,00Hungary333bf60,00Mexico333bf37,00Australia333bf36,00Chile333bf30,00Indonesia333bf29,00Russia333bf12,00Brazil333bf10,00Italy333bf9,00Germany333bf7,00Spain333bf5,00United Kingdom333bf3,00Canada333bf2,00Finland333bf






Spoiler: 4BLD




*Score**Country**Event*148,00United Kingdom444bf100,00Hungary444bf97,00Russia444bf87,00Poland444bf50,00Australia444bf47,00China444bf39,00USA444bf32,00Italy444bf31,00Canada444bf23,00Germany444bf20,00Mexico444bf16,00Malaysia444bf13,00Finland444bf9,00Austria444bf5,00Brazil444bf






Spoiler: 5BLD




*Score**Country**Event*149,00United Kingdom555bf107,00Hungary555bf86,00Russia555bf68,00China555bf64,00Poland555bf44,00Indonesia555bf40,00Australia555bf35,00Italy555bf34,00USA555bf32,00Germany555bf32,00Finland555bf32,00Germany555bf22,00Austria555bf4,00Canada555bf2,00Malaysia555bf






Spoiler: MBLD




*Score**Country**Event*154,00Poland333mbf94,00USA333mbf90,00Hungary333mbf55,00China333mbf55,00Russia333mbf55,00China333mbf50,00Australia333mbf46,00Germany333mbf36,00Malaysia333mbf36,00United Kingdom333mbf25,00Sweden333mbf24,00Indonesia333mbf20,00Austria333mbf16,00Canada333mbf13,00Italy333mbf3,00India333mbf


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi!
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#most_solves
Could someone make a longer list for the very last one?
Thanks!


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Dec 28, 2013)

Hippolyte!!! said:


> Hi!
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#most_solves
> Could someone make a longer list for the very last one?
> Thanks!



Top 50, including duplicate people.

```
2008AURO01	Sébastien Auroux	2012	2033	2122
2008AURO01	Sébastien Auroux	2011	1842	1923
2008COUR01	François Courtès	2013	1651	1780
2008AURO01	Sébastien Auroux	2013	1578	1651
2010MOFF02	Zoé de Moffarts		2012	1518	1575
2008AURO01	Sébastien Auroux	2010	1513	1602
2006GALE01	Arnaud van Galen	2012	1481	1568
2005AKKE01	Erik Akkersdijk		2010	1477	1609
2010BENT01	Jan Bentlage		2012	1452	1517
2008COUR01	François Courtès	2011	1407	1576
2010BENT01	Jan Bentlage		2013	1363	1422
2008BARA01	Bence Barát		2010	1349	1392
2008COUR01	François Courtès	2012	1308	1439
2006GALE01	Arnaud van Galen	2009	1244	1308
2004GALL02	Clément Gallet		2011	1213	1249
2005REYN01	Tim Reynolds		2012	1205	1281
2005AKKE01	Erik Akkersdijk		2011	1182	1271
2009OHRN01	Laura Ohrndorf		2013	1148	1245
2007NAKA03	Yu Nakajima (中島悠)	2012	1124	1151
2009ROHR01	Michael Röhrer		2012	1112	1187
2005AKKE01	Erik Akkersdijk		2009	1094	1186
2005AKKE01	Erik Akkersdijk		2012	1085	1162
2008COUR01	François Courtès	2010	1047	1169
2004GALL02	Clément Gallet		2009	1034	1075
2004GALL02	Clément Gallet		2012	1032	1048
2008BARA01	Bence Barát		2013	1012	1043
2010BICL01	Geert Bicler		2012	999	1043
2008VARG01	Dániel Varga		2012	974	1000
2008COUR01	François Courtès	2009	967	1047
2011ZALE02	Marcin Zalewski		2013	946	1066
2003VAND01	Lars Vandenbergh	2009	922	945
2012POHL01	Andreas Pohl		2013	907	1009
2007GOUL01	Joey Gouly		2010	903	984
2008BARA01	Bence Barát		2011	894	931
2009SHEP01	Daniel Sheppard		2013	892	910
2007COHE01	Dan Cohen		2011	889	960
2011SAKO01	Corey Sakowski		2013	887	917
2007SUGA01	Nobuaki Suga (菅信昭)	2012	887	929
2010BENT01	Jan Bentlage		2011	883	925
2004GALL02	Clément Gallet		2010	882	908
2008MORE02	Hippolyte Moreau	2013	867	933
2006GALE01	Arnaud van Galen	2013	857	889
2009BOZS01	Hunor Bózsing		2013	850	885
2007HESS01	Rowe Hessler		2012	850	903
2007JAKU01	Marcin Jakubowski	2013	848	909
2005AKKE01	Erik Akkersdijk		2008	847	918
2009KASU01	Sanio Kasumovic		2012	830	892
2005REYN01	Tim Reynolds		2011	829	876
2003VAND01	Lars Vandenbergh	2008	826	844
2011SZAT01	Wojciech Szatanowski	2013	826	885
```


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 28, 2013)

Can someone calculate the top 100 for sum of average ranks with 3BLD means factored in?


----------



## Username (Dec 29, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Can someone calculate the top 100 for sum of average ranks with 3BLD means factored in?



I'd like to see this one too

Also, optimal guildford challenge teams (2 man, 3 man, 4 man and 5 man) including 3bld means. (counting by the persons official averages)


----------



## Mollerz (Dec 29, 2013)

Username said:


> I'd like to see this one too
> 
> Also, optimal guildford challenge teams (2 man, 3 man, 4 man and 5 man) including 3bld means. (counting by the persons official averages)



BLD is not a part of Guildford Challenge. Even though there are now rankings for 3BLD means it is not becoming a part of the Guildford Challenge.

Sincerely,
Someone from Guildford


----------



## kunparekh18 (Dec 29, 2013)

Most NRs (of a single country) broken at a single comp (except the first comp of the country where obvio first prizes at all events would be NRs)?


----------



## TMOY (Dec 29, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> (except the first comp of the country where *obvio* first prizes at all events would be NRs)?



Why "obvio" ? The fastest people of the country may very wel have already competed elsewhere. For example, at the first Swiss competition (Geneva Open 2008), only 4 Swiss NRs out of 17 possible were broken.


----------



## Sajwo (Dec 30, 2013)

How many solves were done on official competitions (Since World Championship 1982) and how many of them were sub10


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 30, 2013)

who is the oldest sub 10 3x3 solver?


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 30, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> who is the oldest sub 10 3x3 solver?


I don't know for sure since the WCA has stopped listing age but it might be Ron van Bruchem, who is 46.


----------



## Lid (Dec 30, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> who is the oldest sub 10 3x3 solver?


& Tomasz Żołnowski for average.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 30, 2013)

AlexMaass said:


> I don't know for sure since the WCA has stopped listing age but it might be Ron van Bruchem, who is 46.





Lid said:


> & Tomasz Żołnowski for average.



Cool thanks


----------



## Pro94 (Jan 3, 2014)

This week-end there are 3 competitions with 100+ competitors: Techfest Mania 2014 (103), Shaastra Cube Open 2014 (383) and Warsaw Open 2014 (132).
Has this ever happened (2 or more competitions with 100+ cubers on the same week-end)?


----------



## Laura O (Jan 5, 2014)

There have been some discussions about the distribution of times in the WCA database earlier. After I had a 7.42 Clock Single at Duisburg Winter this weekend I noticed that there is some kind of sequence in my overall Clock Single results from 7.42 to 7.46.
So, here is the stats request: what is the largest sequence like this someone has done in an event?

And, a further question: are there any statistics on the distribution of times with gen-3 Stackmat timers? Are there maybe even noticeable changes in the distribution since they are used in competitions?

Thanks.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 5, 2014)

larf said:


> some kind of sequence in my overall Clock Single results from 7.42 to 7.46.



I don't see what you mean.



larf said:


> And, a further question: are there any statistics on the distribution of times with gen-3 Stackmat timers? Are there maybe even noticeable changes in the distribution since they are used in competitions?



Yes, looks like the "[post=372945]gap times[/post]" are getting closer to 40% again (yeah I should really learn how to do graphics):

How to read for example this line:
*2012-07	259	31761	0.8*
In July 2012 there were 31806 time results under ten minutes, 259 of them with centiseconds mod 25 being 1,4,7,10,12,14,17,20,23 or 24, the ones the second generation stackmat apparently couldn't get. That's 0.8%, but it should be about 40%.



Spoiler: Stackmat Gap Percentage




*month**gap_times**all_times**percentage*1982-06235641.12003-0823258839.52003-1051435.72004-015813642.62004-0420655737.02004-0718143541.62004-0822650444.82004-1029468642.92004-118219741.62004-12388445.22005-0119754236.32005-036013444.82005-04408102239.92005-0519348040.22005-064611340.72005-075014035.72005-0815443035.82005-09566151037.52005-10422115836.42005-11757208736.32005-1231283337.52006-0134192237.02006-0331489235.22006-04902241737.32006-05501140935.62006-066717837.62006-07536140938.02006-08412115335.72006-09888240736.92006-10806216737.22006-111051308634.12006-1217844939.62007-01575205428.02007-02371170021.82007-03225167513.42007-04783323224.22007-05809325124.92007-06497131337.92007-07440185223.82007-08504379213.32007-09367233115.72007-10663533412.42007-11680588411.62007-1213019716.62008-0125125899.72008-0258666578.82008-03610553511.02008-0469394537.32008-0564374868.62008-0613139243.32008-07837103228.12008-0822173003.02008-0942461806.92008-1021296362.22008-11767114546.72008-1225552024.92009-0140485144.72009-02652168443.92009-03232108082.12009-04341123052.82009-05298133792.22009-0627797542.82009-07377142992.62009-08325216811.52009-09400131523.02009-10300212101.42009-11235170551.42009-12490120924.12010-01335170212.02010-02479209392.32010-03166133271.22010-04501187472.72010-05327193761.72010-06186164391.12010-07215267640.82010-08411305941.32010-09254238161.12010-10404322251.32010-11238228391.02010-12434161192.72011-01124199730.62011-02342242111.42011-03482205782.32011-04322331951.02011-05552246992.22011-06178221220.82011-07403348291.22011-08554390721.42011-09189216110.92011-10567303901.92011-11775320752.42011-12329290421.12012-01356166082.12012-02712315242.32012-03342223621.52012-041245413793.02012-05726319742.32012-06222280360.82012-07259317610.82012-083026446286.82012-091000298353.42012-103097366368.52012-112624373667.02012-122035336116.12013-0129662758910.82013-021020227534.52013-033832394839.72013-043646418398.72013-0540522822414.42013-0635893240911.12013-07120284671525.72013-0851563348415.42013-0959173608016.42013-10107724709722.92013-1192805634216.52013-1273872885225.6



Spoiler: SQL code



SELECT month, gap_times, all_times, round(gap_times/all_times*100,1) percentage FROM(
SELECT concat(year,'-',lpad(month,2,'0')) AS month, sum(
(value1>0 and value1<60000 and mod(value1,25)in(1,4,7,10,12,14,17,20,23,24)) +
(value2>0 and value2<60000 and mod(value2,25)in(1,4,7,10,12,14,17,20,23,24)) +
(value3>0 and value3<60000 and mod(value3,25)in(1,4,7,10,12,14,17,20,23,24)) +
(value4>0 and value4<60000 and mod(value4,25)in(1,4,7,10,12,14,17,20,23,24)) +
(value5>0 and value5<60000 and mod(value5,25)in(1,4,7,10,12,14,17,20,23,24))
) gap_times,
sum((value1>0 and value1<60000)+(value2>0 and value2<60000)+(value3>0 and value3<60000)+(value4>0 and value4<60000)+(value5>0 and value5<60000)) all_times
FROM Results, Competitions, Events
WHERE Competitions.id = competitionId AND Events.id = eventId
AND Events.format = 'time'
GROUP BY year, month) tmp
ORDER BY month;





And just for the world championships:


Spoiler: Stackmat Gap Percentage at Worlds




*competitionId**gap_times**all_times**percentage*WC1982235641.071WC200323258839.456WC2005554146237.893WC2007425328112.953WC20093065430.459WC20113290630.353WC201369411731640.084



Spoiler: SQL code



SELECT competitionId, gap_times, all_times, round(gap_times/all_times*100,3) percentage FROM(
SELECT competitionId, sum(
(value1>0 and value1<60000 and mod(value1,25)in(1,4,7,10,12,14,17,20,23,24)) +
(value2>0 and value2<60000 and mod(value2,25)in(1,4,7,10,12,14,17,20,23,24)) +
(value3>0 and value3<60000 and mod(value3,25)in(1,4,7,10,12,14,17,20,23,24)) +
(value4>0 and value4<60000 and mod(value4,25)in(1,4,7,10,12,14,17,20,23,24)) +
(value5>0 and value5<60000 and mod(value5,25)in(1,4,7,10,12,14,17,20,23,24))
) gap_times,
sum((value1>0 and value1<60000)+(value2>0 and value2<60000)+(value3>0 and value3<60000)+(value4>0 and value4<60000)+(value5>0 and value5<60000)) all_times
FROM Results, Events
WHERE competitionId rlike '^WC[0-9]{4}$'
AND Events.id = eventId AND Events.format = 'time'
GROUP BY competitionId) tmp
ORDER BY competitionId;


----------



## Laura O (Jan 5, 2014)

Stefan said:


> I don't see what you mean.



Sorry, I should have explained that better: I have a 7.42, 7.43, 7.44, 7.45 and a 7.46 in my Clock Single Results, i.e. 5 times ascending by 0.01.



> Yes, looks like the "[post=372945]gap times[/post]" are getting closer to 40% again (yeah I should really learn how to do graphics):



Thank you for checking. I assumed that when I was looking at my own results.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 7, 2014)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009OKAY01#555bf

Tomoaki managed to tie his former 5BLD pb of 43:18.00 with the same time to the nearest second.


----------



## SweetSolver (Jan 9, 2014)

How many competitors did NOT compete in 3x3 at their first competition?


----------



## Sajwo (Jan 9, 2014)

how many solves od 3x3 were done on official competitions? how many of them were DNF and sub10?


----------



## Lid (Jan 9, 2014)

Sajwo said:


> how many solves od 3x3 were done on official competitions? how many of them were DNF and sub10?




```
Rubik's Cube global mean
Total solves: 609462
Total good  : 592938
Total DNF   :  15816
Total DNS   :    708
Total sub10 :  10598
Global mean :  26.95
```


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Jan 9, 2014)

Is there a list of Best First Solves for each event?

I tried searching but could find anything on it. 
or could someone make a list?


----------



## kcl (Jan 9, 2014)

TheDubDubJr said:


> Is there a list of Best First Solves for each event?
> 
> I tried searching but could find anything on it.
> or could someone make a list?



As in like, who had the best 3x3/2x2/other event single on their first attempt at their first competition? I'm interested as well.


----------



## Pro94 (Jan 10, 2014)

TheDubDubJr said:


> Is there a list of Best First Solves for each event?
> 
> I tried searching but could find anything on it.
> or could someone make a list?



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...request-Thread&p=898191&viewfull=1#post898191


----------



## cubizh (Jan 12, 2014)

*WR close calls*

The following table shows the 3x3 single times from competitors that were (at that time) closest to the world record without breaking it. Sorted by percentage of time difference.


Spoiler: Close Calls




* Name	** Country	** Competition	** Time	** WR at the time	** Diff (%)	** Previous WR holder	* Edouard Chambon	 France	 LyonOpen2007	 9.90	 9.86	 0.40%	 Thibaut Jacquinot	 Kouetsu Ando (安藤弘悦)	 Japan	 Ibaraki2007	 9.83	 9.77	 0.61%	 Erik Akkersdijk	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Australia	 MelbourneCubeDay2010	 7.09	 7.03	 0.85%	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Shotaro Makisumi (牧角章太郎)	 Japan	 CaltechDallas2005	 12.26	 12.11	 1.22%	 Shotaro Makisumi (牧角章太郎)	 Shotaro Makisumi (牧角章太郎)	 Japan	 CaltechDallas2005	 12.27	 12.11	 1.30%	 Shotaro Makisumi (牧角章太郎)	 Shotaro Makisumi (牧角章太郎)	 Japan	 CaltechWinter2004	 15.33	 15.07	 1.70%	 Shotaro Makisumi (牧角章太郎)	 Shotaro Makisumi (牧角章太郎)	 Japan	 CaltechDallas2005	 12.34	 12.11	 1.86%	 Shotaro Makisumi (牧角章太郎)	 Mitsuki Gunji (郡司光貴)	 Japan	 KawasakiOpen2008	 9.75	 9.55	 2.05%	 Ron van Bruchem	 Rowe Hessler	 USA	 MITFall2010	 6.94	 6.77	 2.45%	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Harris Chan	 Canada	 TorontoOpenFall2007	 9.80	 9.55	 2.55%	 Ron van Bruchem	 David Allen	 USA	 WC2003	 16.99	 16.53	 2.71%	 Jess Bonde	 Harris Chan	 Canada	 CanadianCubingClassic2008	 9.44	 9.18	 2.75%	 Edouard Chambon	 Lars Vandenbergh	 Belgium	 DutchOpen2007	 10.16	 9.86	 2.95%	 Thibaut Jacquinot	 Edouard Chambon	 France	 MurciaOpen2007	 10.18	 9.86	 3.14%	 Thibaut Jacquinot	 Shotaro Makisumi (牧角章太郎)	 Japan	 WC2005	 12.14	 11.75	 3.21%	 Jean Pons	 Harris Chan	 Canada	 TorontoWinter2010	 7.33	 7.08	 3.41%	 Erik Akkersdijk	 Shotaro Makisumi (牧角章太郎)	 Japan	 CaltechSpring2005	 12.54	 12.11	 3.43%	 Shotaro Makisumi (牧角章太郎)	 Jessica Fridrich	 USA	 WC2003	 17.12	 16.53	 3.45%	 Jess Bonde	 Lars Vandenbergh	 Belgium	 WC2003	 17.17	 16.53	 3.73%	 Jess Bonde	 Gene Means	 USA	 WC2003	 17.20	 16.53	 3.90%	 Jess Bonde	 Erik Akkersdijk	 Netherlands	 SwedishCubeDay2007	 9.94	 9.55	 3.92%	 Ron van Bruchem	 Rowe Hessler	 USA	 TorontoFall2010	 7.06	 6.77	 4.11%	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Ron van Bruchem	 Netherlands	 WC2003	 17.25	 16.53	 4.17%	 Jess Bonde	 Toby Mao (毛台立)	 USA	 BerkeleySpring2007	 10.82	 10.36	 4.25%	 Edouard Chambon	 Kanneti Sae Han (คันธ์เนตี แซ่ห่าน)	 France	 FirstChamalOpen2010	 7.40	 7.08	 4.32%	 Erik Akkersdijk	 Shotaro Makisumi (牧角章太郎)	 Japan	 CaltechSpring2004	 14.61	 13.93	 4.65%	 Shotaro Makisumi (牧角章太郎)	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Australia	 AustralianNationals2010	 7.43	 7.08	 4.71%	 Erik Akkersdijk	 Dan Knights	 USA	 WC2003	 17.36	 16.53	 4.78%	 Jess Bonde	 David Wesley	 Sweden	 WC2003	 17.37	 16.53	 4.84%	 Jess Bonde	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Australia	 SheppartonWinter2013	 5.84	 5.55	 4.97%	 Feliks Zemdegs


----------



## Lid (Jan 13, 2014)

3x3 Multi Blind

Most successes without a single point gained / just 0pts & DNFs.



Spoiler




0ptsDNFCompetitor86Gabriel Pitali de Carvalho, Brazil, m86Krzysztof Górka, Poland, m78Berit Brüster, Germany, f616Renan Mondini Cerpe, Brazil, m55Piotr Trzaski, Poland, m52Nick Young, USA, m44Leandro Baltazar, Portugal, m43Nanda Bhayu Hariyanto, Indonesia, m43Rafal Bartuzi, Poland, m41Nóra Szepes, Hungary, f41Eszter Szabó, Hungary, f40Gilles van den Peereboom, Belgium, m313Guillaume Erbibou, France, m311Rodrigo Ybarra de Oliveira Ribeiro, Brazil, m38José Garrido, Chile, m38Krzysztof Kuncki, Poland, m35Mihail Myshkin, Russia, m33Xu Zhao, China, f33Andrea Moscatello, Italy, m33Florian Weingarten, Germany, m33Geert Bicler, Belgium, m33Tyson Mao, USA, m33Bob Burton, USA, m33Michael Young, USA, m32Ben Whitmore, United Kingdom, m32Jarle Kvåle, Norway, m31Thom Barlow, United Kingdom, m31Emanuel Rheinert, Germany, m31Diego Bojunga Meneghetti, Brazil, m30Andrea Di Giosafatte, Italy, m30Pierre Lemerle, France, m30Nikhil Panju, India, m



(WCA_export239_20140113)


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 13, 2014)

cubizh said:


> *WR close calls*
> 
> The following table shows the 3x3 single times from competitors that were (at that time) closest to the world record without breaking it. Sorted by percentage of time difference.
> 
> ...



Only 3x3?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 13, 2014)

How many tied world records? As in two people had the same WR time. I feel like there would be more averages than singles.


----------



## Carrot (Jan 13, 2014)

cubizh said:


> *WR close calls*
> 
> The following table shows the 3x3 single times from competitors that were (at that time) closest to the world record without breaking it. Sorted by percentage of time difference.
> 
> ...



Can you do the same awesomeness for pyraminx? (I'm pretty sure 3.74 vs 3.71 would make it for average)


----------



## Pro94 (Jan 13, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> How many tied world records? As in two people had the same WR time. I feel like there would be more averages than singles.


*3x3 Single*
6.65 Feliks Zemdegs 
6.65 Feliks Zemdegs
8.72 Yu Nakajima (中島悠) 
8.72 Yu Nakajima (中島悠)

*2x2 Single*
0.96 Vincent Sheu	
0.96 Rowe Hessler 
0.96 Erik Akkersdijk
3.55 Mátyás Kuti	Hungary 
3.55 Anthony Hsu

*3x3 Fewest Moves Single*
22 István Kocza 
22 Jimmy Coll
28 Zbigniew Zborowski	
28 Mirek Goljan

*3x3 Fewest Moves Average*
30.67	Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭)	
30.67	Kanneti Sae Han (คันธ์เนตี แซ่ห่าน)	

*Rubik's Magic Single*
0.72 Yuxuan Wang (王宇轩)	
0.72 Yuxuan Wang (王宇轩) 
0.72 Yuxuan Wang (王宇轩) 
0.77 Oskar Åsbrink 
0.77 Tang Yiu Chun (鄧耀俊)
0.83 Yuxuan Wang (王宇轩)	
0.83 Patrick Jameson
0.86 Mátyás Kuti	Hungary 
0.86 Mátyás Kuti

*Rubik's Magic Average*
0.80	Yuxuan Wang (王宇轩)	
0.80	Yuxuan Wang (王宇轩)
0.90	Patrick Jameson	
0.90	Tang Yiu Chun (鄧耀俊)
1.40	Milán Baticz	
1.40	Bob Burton

*Rubik's Master Magic Single*
1.71 Ernie Pulchny 
1.71 Yuxuan Wang (王宇轩)


----------



## TDM (Jan 13, 2014)

Pro94 said:


> *3x3 Fewest Moves Single*
> 28 Zbigniew Zborowski


Is it bad that I didn't know ZZ used to have a WR and I use ZZ?


----------



## brian724080 (Jan 15, 2014)

TDM said:


> Is it bad that I didn't know ZZ used to have a WR and I use ZZ?



No, because I don't either...


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jan 18, 2014)

Number of national records broken in each country in 2012 and 13?


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 18, 2014)

Bhargav777 said:


> Number of national records broken in each country in 2012 and 13?



I think greece Gets that one


----------



## Pro94 (Jan 18, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> I think greece Gets that one



Probably they are top2 countries for 2013 (I'm not sure, I've done it manually):
India: 97 NRs
Greece: 86 NRs


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 18, 2014)

Worst CR in each event? Probably a lot of Africa because there aren't many competitors.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 18, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Worst CR in each event? Probably a lot of Africa because there aren't many competitors.



On the WCA website:
https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...regionId=&years=&show=By+Region&single=Single


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 18, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Worst CR in each event? Probably a lot of Africa because there aren't many competitors.


 Were gonna change that.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jan 18, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Were gonna change that.



Good luck! I hope you beat Kamaru, he changed nationalities for all the AfR


----------



## TDM (Jan 18, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> Good luck! I hope you beat Kamaru, he changed nationalities for all the AfR


But Bindedsa's registered as being from the USA, so I don't think he can do much about the AfR's


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 18, 2014)

Most NR's of a single country in a Comp ( after just 2012 comps and on so no 2011 comps!)


----------



## Ronxu (Jan 18, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Most NR's of a single country in a Comp ( after just 2012 comps and on so no 2011 comps!)



Best Finnish feet single in 2013? (excluding Danish Open 2013)


----------



## Lid (Jan 18, 2014)

Ronxu said:


> Best Finnish feet single in 2013? (excluding Danish Open 2013)



https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...ears=only+2013&show=100+Results&single=Single


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 18, 2014)

Lid said:


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...ears=only+2013&show=100+Results&single=Single



I think he was just pointing out the absurdity of Antonie's request.


----------



## LukeCubes (Jan 18, 2014)

It looks like OH is your main event


----------



## Methuselah96 (Jan 18, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> I think he was just pointing out the absurdity of Antonie's request.



Why is Antonie's request absurd?


----------



## mrtomas (Jan 18, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Most NR's of a single country in a Comp ( after just 2012 comps and on so no 2011 comps!)


well,I got 8 NR's in one comp  And other lithuanian cuber got 3 more so that's 11 in total


----------



## ottozing (Jan 19, 2014)

Methuselah96 said:


> Why is Antonie's request absurd?



Because he knows he'll probably be on top because he feels the need to look good or something idk.


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 19, 2014)

List of fastest official 2x2 averages that aren't by Christopher Olson, Sameeer Mahmood, Jayden McNeill, Yinghao Wang or Feliks Zendegs?


----------



## ottozing (Jan 19, 2014)

Why is Feliks on your list Cam? You beat him you nub


----------



## kcl (Jan 19, 2014)

RCTACameron said:


> List of fastest official 2x2 averages that aren't by Christopher Olson, Sameeer Mahmood, Jayden McNeill, Yinghao Wang or Feliks Zendegs?



http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...onId=&years=&show=100+Persons&average=Average

Everything after faz.


----------



## cubizh (Jan 19, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Only 3x3?


Do you want to see anything specific? These stats take some time and are a bit boring to do, so I kind of wanted to do them upon request.


Carrot said:


> Can you do the same awesomeness for pyraminx? (I'm pretty sure 3.74 vs 3.71 would make it for average)


Right now, just single.


Spoiler: Pyraminx WR close calls (Single)




* Name	** Country	** Competition	** Time	** WR at the time	** Diff (%)	** Previous WR holder	* Grzegorz Łuczyna	 Poland	 PolishOpen2007	 4.22	 4.18	 0.95%	 Piotr Kózka	 Owidiusz Pryk	 Poland	 3MolaOpen2010	 2.88	 2.83	 1.74%	 Tomasz Kiedrowicz	 Edward Lin	 USA	 BerkeleySummer2010	 2.88	 2.83	 1.74%	 Tomasz Kiedrowicz	 Owidiusz Pryk	 Poland	 PoznanOpen2010	 2.91	 2.83	 2.75%	 Tomasz Kiedrowicz	 Oscar Roth Andersen	 Denmark	 DanishOpen2011	 2.46	 2.36	 4.07%	 Oscar Roth Andersen	 Yohei Oka (岡要平)	 Japan	 JapanOpen2010	 2.96	 2.83	 4.39%	 Tomasz Kiedrowicz	 Riadi Arsandi	 Indonesia	 Borneo2012	 2.02	 1.93	 4.46%	 Yohei Oka*(岡要平)	 Piotr Kózka	 Poland	 BialystokOpen2011	 2.50	 2.36	 5.60%	 Oscar Roth Andersen	 Adam Rotal Yuliandaru	 Indonesia	 Malang2011	 2.55	 2.40	 5.88%	 Oscar Roth Andersen	 Henrik Buus Aagaard	 Denmark	 HenrikLaverParty2010	 3.05	 2.83	 7.21%	 Tomasz Kiedrowicz	 Felix Lee	 USA	 RiverHillFall2010	 2.90	 2.65	 8.62%	 Brúnó Bereczki	 Brúnó Bereczki	 Hungary	 RomanianOpen2011	 2.59	 2.36	 8.88%	 Oscar Roth Andersen	 Yohei Oka (岡要平)	 Japan	 JRCAKansaiSpring2010	 3.16	 2.83	 10.44%	 Tomasz Kiedrowicz	 Grzegorz Łuczyna	 Poland	 MontpellierOpen2011	 2.65	 2.36	 10.94%	 Oscar Roth Andersen	 Grzegorz Łuczyna	 Poland	 WroclawOpen2007	 4.73	 4.18	 11.63%	 Piotr Kózka	 Marcin Jakubowski	 Poland	 LodzOpen2011	 2.72	 2.40	 11.76%	 Oscar Roth Andersen	 Yohei Oka (岡要平)	 Japan	 KanazawaOpen2008	 3.21	 2.83	 11.84%	 Tomasz Kiedrowicz	 Grzegorz Łuczyna	 Poland	 Poland2009	 3.22	 2.83	 12.11%	 Tomasz Kiedrowicz	 Oscar Roth Andersen	 Denmark	 SkarupChristmas2010	 3.05	 2.65	 13.11%	 Brúnó Bereczki	 Kåre Krig	 Sweden	 Svekub2005	 16.08	 13.96	 13.18%	 Gunnar Krig	 Brúnó Bereczki	 Hungary	 RomanianOpen2011	 2.72	 2.36	 13.24%	 Oscar Roth Andersen	 Yohei Oka (岡要平)	 Japan	 Ibaraki2007	 4.83	 4.18	 13.46%	 Piotr Kózka	 Yohei Oka (岡要平)	 Japan	 JapanOpen2010	 3.28	 2.83	 13.72%	 Tomasz Kiedrowicz	 Edward Lin	 USA	 StanfordSpring2010	 3.30	 2.83	 14.24%	 Tomasz Kiedrowicz	 Yohei Oka (岡要平)	 Japan	 CubeCampKanazawa2010	 3.30	 2.83	 14.24%	 Tomasz Kiedrowicz	 Yohei Oka (岡要平)	 Japan	 ToyamaOpen2009	 3.33	 2.83	 15.02%	 Tomasz Kiedrowicz	 Bence Barát	 Hungary	 RomanianOpen2011	 2.78	 2.36	 15.11%	 Oscar Roth Andersen	 Tim Major	 Australia	 MelbourneWinterOpen2010	 3.36	 2.83	 15.77%	 Tomasz Kiedrowicz	 Yohei Oka (岡要平)	 Japan	 JRCAKansaiSpring2010	 3.38	 2.83	 16.27%	 Tomasz Kiedrowicz	 Erik Akkersdijk	 Netherlands	 BeneluxOpen2008	 5.00	 4.18	 16.40%	 Piotr Kózka


----------



## Lid (Jan 19, 2014)

Here are some stats for all WCA solves in 2013:
I hope I got it all right 


Spoiler: 2013 WCA stats




*Event**Solves**Good**DNF**DNS**Mean**Most solves* (all/good)Mean*Most solves country**Most competitors*Rubik's Cube155643151504403610325,28Sébastien Auroux (275/273)15,31USA (24316)China (1566)4x4 Cube514504930419651811:16,60François Courtès (208/204)1:18,65USA (7247)USA (645)5x5 Cube28304272368711972:13,71Jan Bentlage (150/150)1:47,33USA (3577)USA (381)2x2 Cube86893845192309658,45François Courtès (285/283)6,17USA (13663)USA (970)3x3 blindfolded13228433283365602:57,00François Courtès (106/69)67,55USA (1873)USA (208)3x3 one-handed5240050400187512535,95Sébastien Auroux (165/163)27,35USA (8120)China (536)3x3 fewest moves28101481110522441,94Sébastien Auroux (35/34)27,5Germany (347)USA (116)3x3 with feet21731949188362:26,31Rafael Werneck Cinoto (57/56)44,16Brazil (339)USA (56)Megaminx12793121215321402:25,96François Courtès (105/105)2:18,37Poland (1313)USA (189)Pyraminx415814040211116813,78François Courtès (210/208)11,32Poland (5199)USA (438)Square-1767971984354647,01François Courtès (95/93)27,12USA (1324)USA (135)Rubik's Clock7654656510454421,18Sébastien Auroux (100/91)9,26USA (1239)USA (120)6x6 Cube48084500275334:02,52Sébastien Auroux (47/46)3:38,55Germany (578)USA (159)7x7 Cube44614211212385:55,56Sébastien Auroux (51/51)5:11,29USA (553)USA (138)4x4 blindfolded149330096323010:28,06François Courtès (36/7)8:00,20USA (208)USA (36)5x5 blindfolded88812052923919:29,96François Courtès (27/1)14:36,00USA (137)USA (30)3x3 multi blind19999597962443,37 ptsMarcin Kowalczyk (19/19)23,00 ptsPoland (285)USA (69)*Total*476257447101265832573


----------



## Lid (Jan 21, 2014)

Here are some stats for all WCA solves in 2012:
I hope I got it all right 


Spoiler: 2012 WCA stats




*Event**Solves**Good**DNF**DNS**Mean**Most solves* (all/good)*Mean**Most solves country**Most competitors*Rubik's Cube117928114970284711124,33Sébastien Auroux (310/310)15,26USA (20736)USA (1256)4x4 Cube432474170714061341:17,88Zoé de Moffarts (245/240)1:05,83USA (5980)USA (483)5x5 Cube25345245076821562:13,39Sébastien Auroux (200/198)1:54,38USA (3281)USA (284)2x2 Cube65839640761702618,67Sébastien Auroux (245/243)5,07USA (11378)USA (779)3x3 blindfolded10016316565123393:15,57François Courtès (94/51)75,60USA (1600)USA (167)3x3 one-handed4526143737141111336,61Sébastien Auroux (210/208)26,74USA (7616)USA (441)3x3 fewest moves2374135091211241,54Sébastien Auroux (36/30)29,23Germany (324)USA (101)3x3 with feet18121597186292:37,29Rafael Werneck Cinoto (30/30)48,15Indonesia (309)Indonesia (50)Megaminx81157754281802:27,20François Courtès (73/73)2:24,25Poland (673)USA (107)Pyraminx29301283588608314,59Zoé de Moffarts (240/233)7,83USA (3531)USA (294)Square-1710467553143551,66François Courtès (105/103)26,71USA (947)USA (93)Rubik's Clock7320620410615521,76Sébastien Auroux (80/75)12,35USA (869)USA (84)Rubik's Magic23741217421943562,85Sébastien Auroux (101/92)3,06China (3740)China (364)Master Magic1504314481511515,40Sanio Kasumovic (120/116)3,04China (2650)China (238)6x6 Cube41433952172184:14,43Sébastien Auroux (58/58)3:52,33Germany (661)USA (118)7x7 Cube29782800140386:17,84Sébastien Auroux (44/44)5:26,84Germany (451)Germany (91)4x4 blindfolded115422073619811:59,85François Courtès (27/3)6:34,66Germany (182)USA (36)5x5 blindfolded5276332414020:42,61István Kocza (22/7)19:15,29USA (84)USA (13)3x3 multi blind1333685555932,81 ptsFrançois Courtès (23/9)5,10 ptsPoland (141)Indonesia (48)*Total*412581388123225551902


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 21, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> Good luck! I hope you beat Kamaru, he changed nationalities for all the AfR


 I'm American, I'm just trying to get others into it.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jan 21, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Were gonna change that.



Let's go!


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jan 21, 2014)

Pro94 said:


> Probably they are top2 countries for 2013 (I'm not sure, I've done it manually):
> India: 97 NRs
> Greece: 86 NRs



Haha thanks


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 28, 2014)

234 relay based off best comp single listing?
2345 relay?

Just curious. I know Feliks is definitely 1st in both, but I wanna see a decent list, top 100 maybe?


----------



## Sajwo (Jan 28, 2014)

What is the total time of solving official puzzles on competition since 1982? (in hours and years maybe)
I would love to see this separately for every event and in total for all of them  I am wondering if could 7x7 took longer that 3x3?


----------



## Faz (Jan 28, 2014)

How many 3x3 solves have ever been completed? I guess it would be approaching 1 million by now.


----------



## Pro94 (Jan 28, 2014)

fazrulz said:


> How many 3x3 solves have ever been completed? I guess it would be approaching 1 million by now.



Only 600'000 at the moment http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...request-Thread&p=941265&viewfull=1#post941265

I think we will reach 1 million during mid-late 2015.


----------



## Sebastien (Jan 28, 2014)

fazrulz said:


> How many 3x3 solves have ever been completed? I guess it would be approaching 1 million by now.



There are exactly 600301 solves right now. Or 829079 solves, counting all 3x3x3 events. 



Tim Major said:


> 234 relay based off best comp single listing?
> 2345 relay?
> 
> Just curious. I know Feliks is definitely 1st in both, but I wanna see a decent list, top 100 maybe?



Top 100 234 relay:


Spoiler



1.	2009ZEMD01	3120
2.	2007VALK01	3321
3.	2010WEYE02	3322
4.	2012COST01	3630
5.	2007HESS01	3720
6.	2009ZHAN53	3724
7.	2008LINE02	3776
8.	2009KONV01	3807
9.	2009CONT01	3808
10.	2006TABU02	3811
11.	2009CHAR03	3818
12.	2005AKKE01	3820
13.	2008JONG03	3825
14.	2012ROQU01	3836
15.	2007NAKA03	3841
16.	2007COHE01	3883
17.	2010UTOM01	3888
18.	2009YAUR01	3991
19.	2006GUNJ01	3995
20.	2012KALE01	4008
21.	2011KUDA01	4046
22.	2011HUTN01	4054
23.	2008WEST02	4061
24.	2009MORI05	4084
25.	2008SAJI01	4106
25.	2009BARB01	4106
27.	2009HAYS01	4121
28.	2011ZAKA01	4130
29.	2005BATI01	4140
30.	2010SCHM01	4177
31.	2010SUGA01	4188
32.	2008ZHAN06	4192
33.	2010CORM02	4196
34.	2009BOZS01	4198
34.	2011ZVYA01	4198
36.	2010KRAU02	4201
37.	2010VYNN01	4210
38.	2007OMUR01	4248
39.	2010BREC01	4264
40.	2010APAG01	4270
41.	2010YOUY01	4277
42.	2010WUIF01	4286
43.	2006HALC01	4296
44.	2008LIKA01	4303
45.	2011VERS03	4311
46.	2010LANE02	4327
47.	2012CHOS01	4330
48.	2012CARL03	4334
49.	2010ADHI01	4379
50.	2011SANC02	4380
51.	2008LINH01	4393
52.	2012SHAV01	4399
53.	2010WANG68	4406
54.	2009JUNY01	4418
55.	2010WANG07	4426
56.	2008CHEN06	4432
57.	2009DIEC01	4438
58.	2010ARBO01	4447
58.	2004KRIG01	4447
60.	2008VIRT01	4448
61.	2011CAHY03	4452
62.	2008CLAR01	4461
63.	2009SMIT03	4466
64.	2009LIUE01	4480
65.	2009LINK01	4481
66.	2011LOUS01	4499
67.	2011ZALE02	4508
68.	2010GARC02	4515
69.	2012MCNE01	4527
70.	2011THOM01	4531
71.	2010NGUY33	4533
72.	2010CANT02	4539
73.	2010JANG01	4540
74.	2010JORG01	4559
75.	2009XIAT02	4564
76.	2012ITOR01	4565
77.	2012AKAM01	4586
77.	2008BARA01	4586
79.	2011AMOR01	4587
80.	2010KIPA01	4589
81.	2008SUNZ01	4590
82.	2009JIAY01	4598
83.	2011ETTE01	4599
84.	2011DADF01	4614
85.	2008LIUE01	4622
86.	2009BEVA01	4624
87.	2011KNOT01	4625
87.	2009JIAN12	4625
89.	2007WAPP01	4632
90.	2013FORT01	4639
91.	2012LIYA01	4650
92.	2009IOVA01	4651
93.	2010SARD01	4657
94.	2011MATA01	4661
95.	2010LEED02	4678
96.	2009WANG15	4683
97.	2009OLSO01	4689
98.	2011CHEN03	4694
99.	2011CHAN10	4705
100.	2011ATRI01	4707



Top100 2345 relay:


Spoiler



1.	2009ZEMD01	8170
2.	2007NAKA03	9152
3.	2010WEYE02	9261
4.	2009HAYS01	9306
5.	2007VALK01	9343
6.	2008JONG03	9594
7.	2007COHE01	9627
8.	2009KONV01	9713
9.	2005AKKE01	10112
10.	2006HALC01	10126
11.	2008LIKA01	10214
12.	2009CONT01	10226
13.	2009YAUR01	10231
14.	2009CHAR03	10311
15.	2009ZHAN53	10404
16.	2008LINE02	10420
17.	2010UTOM01	10463
18.	2011EUNS01	10509
19.	2006GUNJ01	10542
20.	2008ZHAN06	10560
21.	2006TABU02	10595
22.	2008SAJI01	10597
23.	2010SUGA01	10604
24.	2007VALL01	10626
25.	2007OMUR01	10634
26.	2012COST01	10659
27.	2007HESS01	10692
28.	2008WEST02	10772
29.	2005BATI01	10796
30.	2012ROQU01	10802
31.	2008LINH01	10840
32.	2008BARA01	10854
33.	2012ITOR01	10868
34.	2010CORM02	10923
35.	2011VERS03	10972
36.	2009JUNY01	11034
37.	2009BOZS01	11041
38.	2009JIAN12	11096
39.	2008ASIS01	11100
40.	2010VYNN01	11106
41.	2009MORI05	11112
42.	2010YOUY01	11120
43.	2012SHAV01	11126
44.	2009WANG15	11146
45.	2009DIEC01	11174
46.	2008CHEN06	11241
47.	2011THOM01	11249
48.	2009LINK01	11264
49.	2010BREC01	11288
50.	2010CHEN20	11328
51.	2010APAG01	11333
52.	2010WANG68	11352
53.	2008LAMH01	11364
54.	2009IOVA01	11380
55.	2010KRAU02	11382
56.	2011SANC02	11435
57.	2012CARL03	11450
58.	2012CHOS01	11469
59.	2010WUIF01	11476
60.	2008VIRT01	11486
61.	2011KUDA01	11518
62.	2011ZVYA01	11536
63.	2011ZALE02	11538
64.	2010WEYE01	11571
65.	2010JORG01	11577
66.	2011MATA01	11593
67.	2011ZAKA01	11595
67.	2007TSAI01	11595
69.	2008WUKU01	11599
70.	2011CHEN03	11610
71.	2011PAAV01	11622
72.	2012KALE01	11627
73.	2009SMAR01	11680
74.	2010CANT02	11702
75.	2012AKAM01	11704
76.	2009XIAT02	11758
77.	2009BARB01	11759
78.	2006OOKU01	11778
79.	2010ARBO01	11808
80.	2008GANC02	11851
81.	2010WAND03	11884
82.	2011CAHY03	11933
83.	2011AMOR01	11981
84.	2010JANG01	11989
85.	2010KADD01	11995
86.	2011TORG01	12004
87.	2010LANE02	12020
88.	2009LIUE01	12027
89.	2009NGER01	12069
89.	2008LIMS01	12069
91.	2010GARC02	12078
92.	2008CHAN09	12087
93.	2008TSAI01	12101
94.	2008VAJG01	12163
95.	2010NGUY33	12176
96.	2008TOMI01	12180
97.	2009CHEN35	12224
98.	2012LOKW01	12274
99.	2013MAHM02	12288
100.	2009KORB01	12290



Code:


Spoiler



SELECT tmp2.personId, best2+best3+best4+best5 AS relay 
FROM (SELECT personId, best AS best2 FROM RanksSingle WHERE eventId="222") tmp2 
INNER JOIN (SELECT personId, best AS best3 FROM RanksSingle WHERE eventId="333") tmp3 ON 
tmp2.personId=tmp3.personId
INNER JOIN (SELECT personId, best AS best4 FROM RanksSingle WHERE eventId="444") tmp4 ON 
tmp2.personId=tmp4.personId
INNER JOIN (SELECT personId, best AS best5 FROM RanksSingle WHERE eventId="555") tmp5 ON 
tmp2.personId=tmp5.personId 
GROUP BY personId
ORDER BY relay
LIMIT 100


----------



## cubizh (Jan 28, 2014)

Sajwo said:


> What is the total time of solving official puzzles on competition since 1982? (in hours and years maybe)
> I would love to see this separately for every event and in total for all of them  I am wondering if could 7x7 took longer that 3x3?


Using WCA_export255_20140127


Spoiler: Total time for events




* event	** total seconds	** days	** hours	** minutes	** seconds	* 333	 16181142.05	 187	 6	 45	 42.05	 444	 15511710.3	 179	 12	 48	 30.30  555	 14969825.68	 173	 6	 17	 5.68	 333bf	 3238288.58	 37	 11	 31	 28.58	 333oh	 7923339.8	 91	 16	 55	 39.80	 minx	 5642814.78	 65	 7	 26	 54.78	 pyram	 1872518.92	 21	 16	 8	 38.92	 sq1	 1813114.86	 20	 23	 38	 34.86	 clock	 618133.8	 7	 3	 42	 13.80	 444bf	 711092.14	 8	 5	 31	 32.14	 555bf	 472583.17	 5	 11	 16	 23.17	 magic	 228282.65	 2	 15	 24	 42.65	 mmagic	 230193.91	 2	 15	 56	 33.91	 333ft	 930428.34	 10	 18	 27	 8.34	 222	 2754113.41	 31	 21	 1	 53.41	 666	 3819160.09	 44	 4	 52	 40.09	 777	 4967398.43	 57	 11	 49	 58.43	 skewb	 33697.76	 0	 9	 21	 37.76	






Spoiler: By Year






Spoiler:  333	




* Year	** TOTAL	* 1982	 0d0h31m34.56s	 2003	 0d4h44m16.86s	 2004	 0d20h19m1.5s	 2005	 1d23h43m35.26s	 2006	 3d8h39m11.1s	 2007	 6d13h46m46.86s	 2008	 12d20h7m15.1s	 2009	 22d16h46m2.55s	 2010	 27d17h50m4.81s	 2011	 31d8h14m14.07s	 2012	 32d8h59m37.57s	 2013	 44d7h44m30.89s	 2014	 2d23h19m30.92s	






Spoiler:  444	




* Year	** TOTAL	* 1982	 0d0h0m0s	 2003	 0d3h25m34.35s	 2004	 0d9h17m0.98s	 2005	 1d18h43m48.46s	 2006	 2d7h16m59.19s	 2007	 4d3h12m41.11s	 2008	 11d3h8m31.56s	 2009	 18d19h1m32.68s	 2010	 25d8h37m21.57s	 2011	 31d18h22m20.8s	 2012	 37d14h12m24.62s	 2013	 43d17h1m47.24s	 2014	 2d10h28m27.74s	






Spoiler:  555	




* Year	** TOTAL	* 1982	 0d0h0m0s	 2003	 0d4h23m16.64s	 2004	 0d8h28m23.32s	 2005	 0d23h52m39.82s	 2006	 1d23h0m4.52s	 2007	 4d1h2m14.72s	 2008	 9d18h58m33.22s	 2009	 19d14h6m28.07s	 2010	 24d3h24m54.51s	 2011	 29d13h30m14.37s	 2012	 37d20h4m12.8s	 2013	 42d3h37m33.28s	 2014	 2d15h48m30.41s	






Spoiler:  333bf	




* Year	** TOTAL	* 1982	 0d0h0m0s	 2003	 0d0h10m31s	 2004	 0d2h40m54.36s	 2005	 0d9h35m34.54s	 2006	 0d18h59m53.47s	 2007	 1d6h47m55.65s	 2008	 2d20h3m5.82s	 2009	 3d17h36m26.46s	 2010	 5d2h37m12.2s	 2011	 6d12h41m18.39s	 2012	 7d3h56m14.67s	 2013	 8d20h59m40.22s	 2014	 0d15h22m41.8s	






Spoiler:  333oh	




* Year	** TOTAL	* 1982	 0d0h0m0s	 2003	 0d0h38m16.25s	 2004	 0d6h16m41.94s	 2005	 0d13h34m39.39s	 2006	 1d2h58m54.92s	 2007	 2d16h26m21.64s	 2008	 6d2h13m46.25s	 2009	 9d4h25m4.72s	 2010	 13d20h38m55.69s	 2011	 17d3h28m24.13s	 2012	 18d12h49m9.18s	 2013	 20d23h20m8.91s	 2014	 1d6h5m16.78s	






Spoiler:  minx	




* Year	** TOTAL	* 1982	 0d0h0m0s	 2003	 0d0h20m47.14s	 2004	 0d1h7m31.2s	 2005	 0d2h14m0.94s	 2006	 0d6h5m59.66s	 2007	 0d16h26m35.26s	 2008	 2d8h13m51.1s	 2009	 5d8h8m29.24s	 2010	 9d22h27m51.31s	 2011	 11d13h31m18.63s	 2012	 13d5h3m4.04s	 2013	 20d11h25m30.65s	 2014	 1d8h21m55.61s	






Spoiler:  pyram	




* Year	** TOTAL	* 1982	 0d0h0m0s	 2003	 0d0h2m40.76s	 2004	 0d0h0m0s	 2005	 0d0h23m48.36s	 2006	 0d1h21m36s	 2007	 0d5h17m8.91s	 2008	 0d16h38m6.93s	 2009	 1d20h39m40.51s	 2010	 2d23h44m45.05s	 2011	 4d1h42m15.96s	 2012	 4d18h53m23.8s	 2013	 6d10h41m5.05s	 2014	 0d12h44m7.59s	






Spoiler:  sq1	




* Year	** TOTAL	* 1982	 0d0h0m0s	 2003	 0d0h6m57.6s	 2004	 0d0h23m35.04s	 2005	 0d2h1m33.43s	 2006	 0d3h33m29.01s	 2007	 0d6h55m0.06s	 2008	 1d4h53m28.19s	 2009	 3d13h7m18.17s	 2010	 3d18h12m11.67s	 2011	 3d17h33m39.85s	 2012	 4d0h56m5.95s	 2013	 3d22h0m5.85s	 2014	 0d5h55m10.04s	






Spoiler:  clock	




* Year	** TOTAL	* 1982	 0d0h0m0s	 2003	 0d0h6m35.49s	 2004	 0d0h32m31.3s	 2005	 0d1h0m29.16s	 2006	 0d1h31m18.09s	 2007	 0d2h54m0.34s	 2008	 0d6h31m22.52s	 2009	 0d16h46m20.24s	 2010	 1d3h29m31.97s	 2011	 1d12h26m54.35s	 2012	 1d13h30m8.05s	 2013	 1d14h37m24.85s	 2014	 0d2h15m37.44s	






Spoiler:  444bf	




* Year	** TOTAL	* 1982	 0d0h0m0s	 2003	 0d0h22m35s	 2004	 0d0h19m14s	 2005	 0d0h0m0s	 2006	 0d0h45m15.96s	 2007	 0d5h37m50.76s	 2008	 0d9h7m18.96s	 2009	 0d12h44m19.38s	 2010	 1d8h47m17.54s	 2011	 1d13h23m20.72s	 2012	 1d19h59m25.9s	 2013	 2d4h20m18.56s	 2014	 0d2h4m35.36s	






Spoiler:  555bf	




* Year	** TOTAL	* 1982	 0d0h0m0s	 2003	 0d0h0m0s	 2004	 0d2h34m36s	 2005	 0d0h0m0s	 2006	 0d2h28m31s	 2007	 0d4h8m53s	 2008	 0d5h40m16s	 2009	 0d7h51m23s	 2010	 0d16h15m56s	 2011	 1d6h25m48.58s	 2012	 0d21h44m44.33s	 2013	 1d14h59m55.26s	 2014	 0d1h6m20s	






Spoiler:  magic	




* Year	** TOTAL	* 1982	 0d0h0m0s	 2003	 0d0h1m48.52s	 2004	 0d0h10m30.46s	 2005	 0d0h33m17.5s	 2006	 0d1h2m23.54s	 2007	 0d1h29m19.49s	 2008	 0d3h58m24.82s	 2009	 0d9h25m3.77s	 2010	 0d13h52m11.25s	 2011	 0d15h38m7.53s	 2012	 0d17h13m35.77s	 2013	 0d0h0m0s	 2014	 0d0h0m0s	






Spoiler:  mmagic	




* Year	** TOTAL	* 1982	 0d0h0m0s	 2003	 0d0h3m5.5s	 2004	 0d0h0m57.18s	 2005	 0d0h9m7.56s	 2006	 0d0h41m56.02s	 2007	 0d1h24m3.08s	 2008	 0d3h17m55.98s	 2009	 0d7h10m50.59s	 2010	 0d12h35m21.8s	 2011	 0d16h49m0.33s	 2012	 0d21h44m15.87s	 2013	 0d0h0m0s	 2014	 0d0h0m0s	






Spoiler:  333ft	




* Year	** TOTAL	* 1982	 0d0h0m0s	 2003	 0d0h0m0s	 2004	 0d0h15m8.82s	 2005	 0d1h54m57.69s	 2006	 0d2h2m28.88s	 2007	 0d2h38m30.71s	 2008	 0d6h58m11.38s	 2009	 0d14h33m6.9s	 2010	 1d0h28m7.33s	 2011	 2d5h10m52.89s	 2012	 2d21h46m31.02s	 2013	 3d7h12m29.16s	 2014	 0d3h26m43.56s	






Spoiler:  222	




* Year	** TOTAL	* 1982	 0d0h0m0s	 2003	 0d0h0m0s	 2004	 0d0h10m27.49s	 2005	 0d5h48m39.36s	 2006	 0d6h39m43.5s	 2007	 0d15h0m10.54s	 2008	 1d20h41m7.9s	 2009	 3d4h20m3.65s	 2010	 4d15h19m26.89s	 2011	 5d19h40m44.96s	 2012	 6d10h15m27.08s	 2013	 8d6h29m56.3s	 2014	 0d12h36m5.74s	






Spoiler:  666	




* Year	** TOTAL	* 1982	 0d0h0m0s	 2003	 0d0h0m0s	 2004	 0d0h0m0s	 2005	 0d0h0m0s	 2006	 0d0h0m0s	 2007	 0d0h0m0s	 2008	 0d0h0m0s	 2009	 4d13h51m51.75s	 2010	 7d1h39m37.27s	 2011	 7d13h0m44.33s	 2012	 11d15h18m27.26s	 2013	 12d15h8m45.66s	 2014	 0d17h53m13.82s	






Spoiler:  777	




* Year	** TOTAL	* 1982	 0d0h0m0s	 2003	 0d0h0m0s	 2004	 0d0h0m0s	 2005	 0d0h0m0s	 2006	 0d0h0m0s	 2007	 0d0h0m0s	 2008	 0d0h0m0s	 2009	 7d0h6m5.75s	 2010	 9d18h13m57.59s	 2011	 10d4h4m25.48s	 2012	 12d5h52m23.6s	 2013	 17d7h54m29.64s	 2014	 0d23h38m36.37s	






Spoiler:  skewb	




* Year	** TOTAL	* 1982	 0d0h0m0s	 2003	 0d0h0m0s	 2004	 0d0h0m0s	 2005	 0d0h0m0s	 2006	 0d0h0m0s	 2007	 0d0h0m0s	 2008	 0d0h0m0s	 2009	 0d0h0m0s	 2010	 0d0h0m0s	 2011	 0d0h0m0s	 2012	 0d0h0m0s	 2013	 0d0h0m0s	 2014	 0d9h21m37.76s


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 28, 2014)

Top 100 234 relay was posted on page 234. heh


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 29, 2014)

top 100 overall avg (all wca results of a sinlge event) by a single person for 2x2-7x7 +oh Plllzzz


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 3, 2014)

Here's something I thought of: What are the fastest first names?

You could calculate the average official 3x3 average for each first name with more than 10 or so people.

This might help some people who are having children soon and want to know what to name them.


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 3, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Willing to bet anything my name is last XD



Well there's only one Kennan, and if we're counting first names with only one person, then you're definitely not last.


----------



## Carrot (Feb 4, 2014)

Spoiler: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/regions.php?regionId=_Europe&eventId=skewb&years=&mixHist=Mixed+History












and



Spoiler: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/events.php?eventId=skewb&regionId=_Europe&years=&show=100%2BPersons&average=Average











Anyone who can see what's weird about this?

_I did notify WCA already, but it's still odd as long as it lasts._


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 4, 2014)

I was going to say "eh, that list isn't important anyway" but it doesn't show up as CR on your profile either. Definitely needs a fix


----------



## Carrot (Feb 4, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> I was going to say "eh, that list isn't important anyway" but it doesn't show up as CR on your profile either. Definitely needs a fix



Denmark doesn't even have a national record so far, but we have 20 results.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 4, 2014)

Carrot said:


> Anyone who can see what's weird about this?
> 
> _I did notify WCA already, but it's still odd as long as it lasts._



Rankings are computed fully automatically. Regional record markers only semi-automatically because chronological order matters and we don't have exact timestamps, and because we might still be waiting for results from other competitions which could affect the markers, which is why they're lagging behind a little.


----------



## Sebastien (Feb 4, 2014)

That's just like a website that appears to be down: Be a little patient before yelling all over the place.


----------



## Carrot (Feb 4, 2014)

Sebastien said:


> That's just like a website that appears to be down: Be a little patient before yelling all over the place.



I never meant to put it the way you understood it. It was more meant as a 'Oh this is fun until it gets fixed.'


----------



## Sebastien (Feb 4, 2014)

I don't think I understood it the way you think I understood it.  

I just think that it makes no sense to ask for a fix for very recent inconsistencies, as people are likely aware of this anyway. So that wasn't even addressed to you in particular. 

The background is, that our system computed your record as WR, which leaves the choice between WR and "Nothing" for the normal results poster. I marked the average as ER now manually in the database a couple of hours ago.


----------



## yoinneroid (Feb 4, 2014)

How about https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010HIDA01 ?
He got a 10.53 skewb avg on 5th Jan, which is sub AsR at that time, before yuxuan's 9.96, which is on 11th Jan, yet he only ends up with NR


----------



## Sebastien (Feb 4, 2014)

Indeed, I just fixed that. 

Thanks for bringing thus up, but in general it is more efficient to mail the results team for such issues.


----------



## yoinneroid (Feb 4, 2014)

Noted

But then, is the fix suppose to appear immediately? Otherwise I can't see any change at all.


----------



## Sebastien (Feb 4, 2014)

The website cache only gets autimatically updated periodically. We can do that manually as well but often don't do it for small fixes because of lazyness. 

I just did it though: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010HIDA01


----------



## Carrot (Feb 4, 2014)

Sebastien said:


> I don't think I understood it the way you think I understood it.
> 
> I just think that it makes no sense to ask for a fix for very recent inconsistencies, as people are likely aware of this anyway. So that wasn't even addressed to you in particular.
> 
> The background is, that our system computed your record as WR, which leaves the choice between WR and "Nothing" for the normal results poster. I marked the average as ER now manually in the database a couple of hours ago.



Fair enough then. (your use of the word 'yelling' came across wrong then)

I assumed the system worked somewhat like that, but in a case like this you shouldn't announce the winners etc. with the WCA post before those fixes has been done, so when you make the WCA announcement of the comp I of course assume you just overlooked/forgot it. (because then the post on WCA won't be crediting all the record holders)

Just because someone breaks a world record and another guy breaks it the same day (from another continent), does that really mean that the first guy to make it should receive no credit. (this is a general question for the future)

From my perspective I don't see why it was wrong to send the result team a mail about this.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 4, 2014)

Sebastien said:


> I just think that it makes no sense to ask for a fix for very recent inconsistencies, as people are likely aware of this anyway. So that wasn't even addressed to you in particular.




If he didn't post about it, it may not be changed right now (he brought your attention to it)

If there's a serious car accident do you just assume someone has already called an ambulance and walk away? Personally I think two people reporting something is better than no one.

Anyway, glad that's fixed now. Was just a minor thing, I didn't really think Odder sounded upset about it/yelled about it anyway.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Feb 7, 2014)

Is there a way/tool to sort competitions according to the number of competitors/events within a country/continent?


----------



## Stefan (Feb 7, 2014)

TiLiMayor said:


> Is there a way/tool to sort competitions according to the number of competitors/events within a country/continent?



Yes, for example MySQL.


----------



## Carrot (Feb 7, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Yes, for example MySQL.



Funny, I was considering answering "Yes, SQL." when I first saw his post, but I decided not to.


----------



## Riley (Feb 8, 2014)

List of people who have gotten a sub 10 3x3 average without any times between 8.99 and 10.00 seconds?


----------



## Lid (Feb 8, 2014)

Riley said:


> List of people who have gotten a sub 10 3x3 average without any times between 8.99 and 10.00 seconds?


At the moment there are 1150 sub10s 3x3x3 avgs, 150 of them fits your definition, for a total of 47 people.



Spoiler: Full list




*Competitor**times*Feliks Zemdegs23Mats Valk15Cornelius Dieckmann8Michał Pleskowicz8Rowe Hessler8Alexander Lau7Sebastian Weyer7Arifumi Fushimi (伏見有史)4Erik Akkersdijk4Morten Arborg4Richard Jay S. Apagar4Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)4Carlos Méndez García-Barroso3Gabriel Dechichi Barbar3Kevin Costello III3Paolo Moriello3Piti Pichedpan (ปิติ พิเชษฐพันธ์)3Sergey Ryabko3Andrew Ricci2Jules Desjardin2Kanneti Sae Han (คันธ์เนตี แซ่ห่าน)2Leon Schmidtchen2Lucas Etter2Mulun Yin (阴目仑)2Yu Nakajima (中島悠)2Bill Wang1Breandan Vallance1Dan Cohen1Daniil Lee1Eric Limeback1Giovanni Contardi1Haowei Fan (樊浩玮)1Ivan Vynnyk (Іван Винник)1Jakub Kipa1James Hamory1Jan Smarschevski1Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호)1Kevin Hays1Kirt Protacio1Marcin Zalewski1Philipp Weyer1Ravi Fernando1Riley Woo1Robert Yau1Seyyed Mohammad Hossein Fatemi (سید محمد حسین فاطمی)1Thanaporn Sichanugrist (ธนพร สิชฌนุกฤษฎ์)1Vincent Hartanto Utomo1


----------



## Riley (Feb 9, 2014)

Lid said:


> At the moment there are 1150 sub10s 3x3x3 avgs, 150 of them fits your definition, for a total of 47 people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you very much! I forgot to mention that the sub-10 average had to be between 8.99 and 10.00 seconds though. If you could do that one too, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Lid (Feb 9, 2014)

Here ya go, notice how Faz lost all of his avgs.


Spoiler: List for 9.xy avgs




*Competitor**times*Mats Valk5Rowe Hessler5Sebastian Weyer5Erik Akkersdijk4Michał Pleskowicz4Arifumi Fushimi (伏見有史)3Cornelius Dieckmann3Gabriel Dechichi Barbar3Kevin Costello III3Morten Arborg3Paolo Moriello3Sergey Ryabko3Andrew Ricci2Jules Desjardin2Kanneti Sae Han (คันธ์เนตี แซ่ห่าน)2Leon Schmidtchen2Lucas Etter2Mulun Yin (阴目仑)2Piti Pichedpan (ปิติ พิเชษฐพันธ์)2Richard Jay S. Apagar2Yu Nakajima (中島悠)2Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)2Bill Wang1Carlos Méndez García-Barroso1Dan Cohen1Daniil Lee1Eric Limeback1Giovanni Contardi1Haowei Fan (樊浩玮)1Ivan Vynnyk (Іван Винник)1Jakub Kipa1James Hamory1Jan Smarschevski1Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호)1Kevin Hays1Kirt Protacio1Marcin Zalewski1Philipp Weyer1Ravi Fernando1Riley Woo1Seyyed Mohammad Hossein Fatemi (سید محمد حسین فاطمی)1Vincent Hartanto Utomo1Alexander LauBreandan VallanceFeliks ZemdegsRobert YauThanaporn Sichanugrist (ธนพร สิชฌนุกฤษฎ์)


----------



## Sajwo (Feb 15, 2014)

longest sub10/sub9/sub8/sub7 3x3 streak?


----------



## kcl (Feb 18, 2014)

Fastest official 2x2 average with no sub 3 single? I suspect I have it.


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 18, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Fastest official 2x2 average with no sub 3 single? I suspect I have it.


Sorry, but you don't. Close though!

Here are the winners for each second up to 10 (ignoring sub-1)

*Name**Country**Single**Average*SeungBeom ChoKorea2.022.21Arvind TatipartiIndia3.013.48Jin Yang (杨晋)China4.194.47Alexander LaicheUSA5.135.26Joshua BrownUSA6.026.19Muhammad Fahrul SaifullahIndonesia7.027.21John NowakUSA8.158.29Lê Trịnh Quốc AnhVietnam9.009.53Nobuhiro Kinjo (金城亘洋)Japan10.0210.63


----------



## kcl (Feb 18, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> Sorry, but you don't. Close though!
> 
> Here are the winners for each second up to 10 (ignoring sub-1)
> 
> *Name**Country**Single**Average*SeungBeom ChoKorea2.022.21Arvind TatipartiIndia3.013.48Jin Yang (杨晋)China4.194.47Alexander LaicheUSA5.135.26Joshua BrownUSA6.026.19Muhammad Fahrul SaifullahIndonesia7.027.21John NowakUSA8.158.29Lê Trịnh Quốc AnhVietnam9.009.53Nobuhiro Kinjo (金城亘洋)Japan10.0210.63



Ahhh, I figured Steve had fastest with no sub 2. The others I had no clue about lol.


----------



## Mikel (Feb 23, 2014)

5x5 Blindfolded finally has a top 100! 

It was at 99 people before this weekend, and is now 102!

Congratulations to the 3 people who pushed it past 100 with their achievements this weekend.

Callum Hales-Jepp 14:30.00
Evan Liu 26:46.00
Chung Tze Yang 34:40.00

https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...gionId=&years=&show=100+Persons&single=Single


----------



## Stefan (Feb 23, 2014)

Mikel said:


> Congratulations to the 3 people who pushed it past 100 with their achievements this weekend.
> 
> Callum Hales-Jepp 14:30.00
> Evan Liu 26:46.00
> Chung Tze Yang 34:40.00



Screw these guys!


----------



## vcuber13 (Feb 23, 2014)

Why, because you are no longer in the top 100?


----------



## ChickenWrap (Feb 23, 2014)

Who has the fastest 3x3 with a really bad OH?

And who has the worst difference between 3x3 ranking/time and 4x4 ranking?


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 23, 2014)

ChickenWrap said:


> Who has the fastest 3x3 with a really bad OH?



Maybe Seb? https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010WEYE02



Spoiler



Or me!


----------



## LucidCuber (Feb 23, 2014)

Most NR's broken in a single competition (for a single competitor)? Ciaran got 14 at Nottingham, that's got to be close if not top.


----------



## vcuber13 (Feb 23, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Maybe Seb? https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010WEYE02
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As a ratio, I'm worse than him.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 23, 2014)

vcuber13 said:


> As a ratio, I'm worse than him.



Well you suck really bad


----------



## vcuber13 (Feb 23, 2014)

I know, I should probably practice OH.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 23, 2014)

vcuber13 said:


> Why, because you are no longer in the top 100?











LucidCuber said:


> Most NR's broken in a single competition (for a single competitor)? Ciaran got 14 at Nottingham, that's got to be close if not top.



Not even close to top. There are plenty of better cases. Best are Hilmar at Norwegian Open 2010 and Pablo Nicolás at Castellon Open 2011 with 25 NRs.


----------



## kcl (Feb 24, 2014)

ChickenWrap said:


> Who has the fastest 3x3 with a really bad OH?
> 
> And who has the worst difference between 3x3 ranking/time and 4x4 ranking?



As far as OH goes it's possibly me. I'm assuming you mean by the ratio of the averages, in which case mine is over 3:1.


----------



## FJT97 (Feb 24, 2014)

*One-handed and two handed time comparison*

Hello

Im wondering what times do you do at 3x3 one-handed compared to 3x3 two-handed.

My pb times in this order: single/avg5/avg12/avg100

two-handed: 16.01/19.08/20.38/23.25

one-handed: 21.23/25.59/28.27/30.02


----------



## Ollie (Feb 24, 2014)

You could post this in the stats request thread. Then if you're lucky enough, someone might be able to plot you a graph of all OH vs TH official averages/singles, rather than creating a new thread that sits on the front page for ages and only gets a handful of replies.


----------



## Laura O (Feb 24, 2014)

FJT97 said:


> Hello
> 
> Im wondering what times do you do at 3x3 one-handed compared to 3x3 two-handed.



Take a look here.


----------



## FJT97 (Feb 24, 2014)

ChickenWrap said:


> Who has the fastest 3x3 with a really bad OH?
> 
> And who has the worst difference between 3x3 ranking/time and 4x4 ranking?



Other way around:

Who has the best OH time compared to his 3x3 time?


----------



## cubizh (Feb 24, 2014)

ChickenWrap said:


> Who has the fastest 3x3 with a really bad OH?
> 
> And who has the worst difference between 3x3 ranking/time and 4x4 ranking?





FJT97 said:


> Other way around:
> 
> Who has the best OH time compared to his 3x3 time?


Only using averages, because singles is not really interesting.
Times in seconds.


Spoiler: Closest OH / 3x3 ratio




* Ids	** Names	** Country	** 333	** 333oh	** 333oh / 333	* 2010SHAN02	 Chenxi Shan (单晨曦)	 China	 31.17	 30.88	 99.07%	 2008TANN02	 Tomohiro Tanno (丹野智博)	 Japan	 13.22	 14.47	 109.46%	 2010CHEN53	 Rongwei Chen (陈榕伟)	 China	 24.63	 27.03	 109.74%	 2013RIAB01	 Yevhen Riabokon (Євген Рябоконь)	 Ukraine	 49.48	 55.40	 111.96%	 2013LIPE01	 Peiyan Li (利沛焰)	 China	 16.43	 18.44	 112.23%	 2012CHEN04	 Ming Chen 2 (陈明)	 China	 17.60	 19.76	 112.27%	 2009SUKH01	 Sittinon Sukhaya (สิทธินนท์ สุขายะ)	 Thailand	 13.36	 15.26	 114.22%	 2011GONG02	 Xuan Gong (龚轩)	 China	 14.72	 16.90	 114.81%	 2010TIEN02	 Wen-chung Tien (田文中)	 Taiwan	 14.50	 16.76	 115.59%	 2011TSUK01	 Denis Tsukanov	 Russia	 17.11	 19.88	 116.19%	 2013MAOT01	 Tongxiong Mao (茅同雄)	 China	 22.55	 26.27	 116.50%	 2011LINC06	 Chun Lin (林春)	 China	 18.79	 22.00	 117.08%	 2013ZHEN07	 Zegeng Zheng (郑泽耿)	 China	 23.28	 27.30	 117.27%	 2007HUNG01	 Peter Hung	 USA	 15.09	 17.76	 117.69%	 2009TAND01	 Ramble Tandar	 Philippines	 12.50	 14.77	 118.16%	 2009YINC03	 Chan Yui Yin	 Hong Kong	 25.73	 30.46	 118.38%	 2009PAMA01	 Brian Pamandanan	 Canada	 29.54	 35.06	 118.69%	 2012LINZ02	 Zhiwei Lin (林智玮)	 China	 12.91	 15.44	 119.60%	 2006SEWE01	 Tomasz Seweryn	 Poland	 17.22	 20.79	 120.73%	 2012JAMA01	 Leyner Jamauca	 Colombia	 16.68	 20.20	 121.10%	 2014NAMY01	 Yunho Nam	 Korea	 18.29	 22.22	 121.49%	 2011BOCC01	 Nicola Boccabella	 Italy	 26.54	 32.43	 122.19%	 2011LISI01	 Siyang Li	 USA	 39.63	 48.75	 123.01%	 2007SCHO02	 Timo Schönfelder	 Germany	 21.36	 26.28	 123.03%	 2010YUPH01	 Phil Yu	 USA	 10.94	 13.46	 123.03%	 2009SOPH01	 Thanaphat Sophaladawon	 Thailand	 17.75	 21.87	 123.21%	 2014KEMB01	 Naoki Kembo (見坊直紀)	 Japan	 37.11	 45.89	 123.66%	 2011DUYA01	 Đoàn Thanh Duy	 Vietnam	 16.57	 20.52	 123.84%	 2008LOFT01	 Brian Loftus	 USA	 15.60	 19.33	 123.91%	 2011CELM01	 Karol Celmer	 Poland	 21.10	 26.32	 124.74%	 2013LIJI06	 Jinlong Li (李金龙)	 China	 21.15	 26.45	 125.06%	 2011NATH02	 Andrew Nathenson	 USA	 16.12	 20.17	 125.12%	 2010YUTA01	 Tao Yu (余涛)	 China	 17.23	 21.56	 125.13%	 2012MORA06	 Erfan Moradi (عرفان مرادی)	 Iran	 18.01	 22.63	 125.65%	 2008MEIZ01	 Zeming Mei (梅泽铭)	 China	 27.25	 34.40	 126.24%	 2012DERG01	 Dmitry Dergunov	 Russia	 11.74	 14.84	 126.41%	 2011CHER02	 Andrii Chernichko (Андрій Черничко)	 Ukraine	 12.54	 15.86	 126.48%	 2012BEIJ01	 Jiahao Bei (贝佳豪)	 China	 19.69	 24.92	 126.56%	 2008ZERU01	 Krzysztof Żerucha	 Poland	 11.95	 15.17	 126.95%	 2013HANC01	 ChaeWon Han	 Korea	 23.47	 29.82	 127.06%	 2013HOUY02	 Yue Hou (侯越)	 China	 18.45	 23.47	 127.21%	 2011CHEN16	 Wen-Pin Chen (陳文聘)	 Taiwan	 13.03	 16.59	 127.32%	 2012KALH01	 Simon Kalhofer	 Germany	 13.02	 16.59	 127.42%	 2010LIZE01	 Ze Li (李泽)	 China	 14.63	 18.65	 127.48%	 2009JAGI01	 Maciek Jagiełło	 Poland	 16.20	 20.66	 127.53%	 2013BLAN01	 Simon Blanchard	 France	 17.61	 22.52	 127.88%	 2011JOSH02	 Aakash Josh	 India	 16.97	 21.74	 128.11%	 2013HUAN14	 Xu Huang (黄旭)	 China	 19.40  24.91	 128.40%	 2012ZHOU05	 Guoyang Zhou (周国阳)	 China	 21.06	 27.07	 128.54%	 2008LIAN07	 Yaozong Liang (梁耀宗)	 China	 21.16	 27.22	 128.64%	 2013KESK01	 Onur Keskin	 Turkey	 20.18	 25.98	 128.74%	 2012LIUY03	 Yiwei Liu (刘伊玮)	 China	 12.59	 16.26	 129.15%	 2010CHEN09	 Shih-Ru Chen (陳世儒)	 Taiwan	 14.79	 19.17	 129.61%	 2010CANT02	 Antoine Cantin	 Canada	 10.00	 12.99	 129.90%	 2011SUPU01	 Pu Su (苏普)	 China	 23.12	 30.06	 130.02%	 2007DANI02	 Márk Dániel	 Hungary	 23.83	 31.01	 130.13%	 2011KARI03	 Mohammad Reza Karimi (محمد رضا کریمی)	 Iran	 13.82	 17.99	 130.17%	 2010SHRI02	 Hersh Shrivastava	 USA	 11.78	 15.34	 130.22%	 2013CONA01	 Michael Conard	 USA	 21.88	 28.53	 130.39%	 2009DEMJ01	 Paweł Demjankowski	 Poland	 21.56	 28.14	 130.52%	 2011PAPP02	 Jordan Pappas	 Australia	 23.82	 31.11	 130.60%	 2008ZAFR01	 Michael Angelo Zafra	 Philippines	 16.98	 22.19	 130.68%	 2013VAKO01	 Petr Vaško	 Czech Republic	 27.16	 35.54	 130.85%	 2013ZHAN39	 Jiexing Zhang (张杰星)	 China	 21.77	 28.57	 131.24%	 2010BOWE01	 Blake Bowers	 Ireland	 17.01	 22.34	 131.33%	 2008CHIN01	 Leung Yu Ching (梁宇正)	 Hong Kong	 21.94	 28.83	 131.40%	 2011QIYA01	 Yang Qi (祁洋)	 China	 18.81	 24.75	 131.58%	 2009SUPA01	 Tinnapop Suparjak (ติณณภพ สุภาจักร์)	 Thailand	 19.78	 26.09	 131.90%	 2009MCMA01	 Tim McMahon	 Australia	 19.46	 25.69	 132.01%	 2012QIUR01	 Ruohan Qiu (邱若寒)	 China	 12.29	 16.25	 132.22%	 2009LIYE01	 Yen-Ting Li (李彥霆)	 Taiwan	 14.69	 19.43	 132.27%	 2012NIKO01	 Kyyarkhan Nikolaev	 Russia	 12.16	 16.09	 132.32%	 2012ARMS01	 Robert Armstrong	 Australia	 42.83	 56.74	 132.48%	 2011LIUY01	 Yiming Liu 2 (刘一鸣)	 China	 33.21	 44.01	 132.52%	 2013KLEI01	 Frieder Klein	 Germany	 16.54	 21.93	 132.59%	 2010WANG58	 Yu-Chen Wang (王于宸)	 Taiwan	 13.43	 17.81	 132.61%	 2011NARA02	 Bhargav Narasimhan	 India	 11.05	 14.69	 132.94%	 2012NORK01	 Artur Norkin (Артур Норкін)	 Ukraine	 16.53	 21.98	 132.97%	 2011JINL02	 Lijie Jin (金利杰)	 China	 14.76	 19.66	 133.20%	 2009THIE03	 Austin Thielemier	 USA	 14.27	 19.04	 133.43%	 2011CHIN02	 Lam Chin	 Canada	 22.62	 30.20	 133.51%	 2009SUPC01	 Anukun Supcharoenkun (อนุกูล ทรัพย์เจริญกุล)	 Thailand	 13.70	 18.30	 133.58%	 2011OCON01	 Toby O'Connor	 United Kingdom	 24.34	 32.52	 133.61%	 2012EMEL01	 Alexey Emelyanov	 Russia	 19.31	 25.85	 133.87%	 2011VOOR01	 Kevin Voor	 USA	 23.80	 31.87	 133.91%	 2006MOND01	 Ryosuke Mondo (門戸良介)	 Japan	 19.31	 25.88	 134.02%	 2007CHAN06	 Daniel Chan	 USA	 12.08	 16.25	 134.52%	 2008TAIC01	 Chia-Liang Tai (戴嘉良)	 Taiwan	 12.82	 17.25	 134.56%	 2008DZIK01	 Grzegorz Dzikiewicz	 Poland	 13.72	 18.48	 134.69%	 2012SANT13	 Evan John Paul Santos	 Philippines	 16.20	 21.85	 134.88%	 2011ZVYA01	 Dmitry Zvyagintsev	 Russia	 10.28	 13.88	 135.02%	 2008MAPE01	 Reynaldo Mape Jr.	 Philippines	 16.40	 22.19	 135.30%	 2011NIAP01	 Parham Saeed Nia (پرهام سعیدنیا)	 Iran	 13.68	 18.54	 135.53%	 2011PURN02	 Fikri Agung Purnomo	 Indonesia	 18.48	 25.05	 135.55%	 2013IPAR01	 Moisés Isaac Meneses Iparraguirre	 Peru	 28.01	 37.98	 135.59%	 2011NALV01	 Kevin Jeffry Nalvarte Yantas	 Peru	 14.26	 19.34	 135.62%	 2011YUSU01	 Bobby Yusuf	 Indonesia	 24.58	 33.39	 135.84%	 2013ZHIF01	 Fengyao Zhi (支烽耀)	 China	 21.70	 29.51	 135.99%	 2012JAME04	 Daniel James	 India	 16.52	 22.51	 136.26%	 2009BUEN02	 Jorge García Bueno	 Spain	 24.03	 32.75	 136.29%	






Spoiler: Farthest OH / 3x3 ratio




* Ids	** Names	** Country	** 333	** 333oh	** 333oh / 333	* 2009DUAN01	 Linqiong Duan (段琳琼)	 China	 24.13	 276.83	 1147.24%	 2010TANA04	 Kenichiro Tanaka (田中健一郎)	 Japan	 25.83	 256.93	 994.70%	 2010NGTI01	 Timothy Ng	 Australia	 20.39	 202.03	 990.83%	 2012RIJH01	 Amrit Rijhwani	 India	 46.29	 444.44	 960.12%	 2008ZIMM01	 Monika Zimmermann	 Germany	 14.17	 132.35	 934.02%	 2010KUMA03	 Mayank Kumar	 India	 24.19	 205.30	 848.70%	 2012WEBE01	 Daniel Weber	 Austria	 15.39	 126.55	 822.29%	 2010LVCH01	 Chen Lv (吕宸)	 China	 25.99	 205.40	 790.30%	 2007UYGI01	 Gina Uy	 Philippines	 19.23	 151.00	 785.23%	 2007HIRA03	 Yoshiaki Hirayama (平山善章)	 Japan	 16.07	 124.08	 772.12%	 2009BALL01	 Shane Ball	 New Zealand	 38.92	 295.84	 760.12%	 2011HWUT01	 Tiffany Hwu	 USA	 31.48	 229.74	 729.80%	 2008MALA01	 Ralph Malapitan	 Philippines	 17.36	 123.01	 708.58%	 2005SHOW01	 John Shown	 USA	 53.89	 375.02	 695.90%	 2014HANS01	 Lindsay Hans	 South Africa	 23.81	 165.26	 694.08%	 2006MURI01	 Richard Mu	 USA	 22.40	 150.96	 673.93%	 2010LAUD01	 Kristoffer Lauderbaugh	 USA	 64.97	 437.60	 673.54%	 2009OLOF01	 Hans Olofsson	 Sweden	 18.97	 126.43	 666.47%	 2009TEEP01	 Reiko Teepere	 Estonia	 26.20	 174.13	 664.62%	 2008GIME02	 Théo Gimenez	 France	 25.33	 167.99	 663.21%	 2005XIEE01	 Eileen Xie	 USA	 31.29	 207.00	 661.55%	 2011KARI04	 Nick Karis	 USA	 34.32	 224.68	 654.66%	 2013MART17	 Julio Cesar Acevedo Martinez	 Venezuela	 20.63	 134.04	 649.73%	 2010AGUI03	 Antonio Aguilera Manzano	 Spain	 20.84	 135.01	 647.84%	 2011DUVO02	 Thibaut Duvoid	 France	 26.33	 169.54	 643.90%	 2011TOLE01	 Anderson Luiz da Silva Toledo	 Brazil	 23.94	 151.82	 634.17%	 2010THAK01	 Amish Thakkar	 India	 45.02	 284.07	 630.99%	 2010SAIN03	 Rohan Saini	 New Zealand	 29.08	 183.23	 630.09%	 2013NIEL02	 Steffen Nielsen	 Denmark	 20.20	 126.18	 624.65%	 2009ASAL01	 Marine Asalia	 India	 17.08	 105.32	 616.63%	 2010AIUR01	 Daishi Aiura (相浦大司)	 Japan	 18.39	 111.73	 607.56%	 2009XUQI01	 Qianhao Xu (徐乾皓)	 China	 17.32	 104.85	 605.37%	 2008FIGU02	 Henrique Figueiredo	 Portugal	 25.49	 154.15	 604.75%	 2012POLI01	 Dmitry Polishchuk	 Russia	 18.29	 109.99	 601.37%	 2011LEBA02	 Nicolas Lebas	 France	 21.90	 129.10	 589.50%	 2010GIRD01	 Nicholas Girdis	 USA	 21.83	 126.60	 579.94%	 2009PITZ01	 Rinaldo Pitzer Junior	 Brazil	 18.05	 103.87	 575.46%	 2011JACQ01	 Gabriel Torres Jacques	 Mexico	 27.21	 154.62	 568.25%	 2006ARAK02	 Yu Araki (荒木由布)	 Japan	 16.77	 94.81	 565.35%	 2004ZIJD01	 Hans van der Zijden	 Netherlands	 22.50	 126.90	 564.00%	 2003RUET01	 Jake Rueth	 USA	 24.88	 140.19	 563.46%	 2010STRO01	 Bennet Ströh	 Germany	 26.42	 148.16	 560.79%	 2012BARR03	 Sergio Aranda Barranco	 Spain	 26.94	 150.99	 560.47%	 2010SATH01	 Shailesh Sathyanarayanan	 India	 34.37	 190.69	 554.82%	 2011HEEK01	 Justus Heekin	 USA	 28.74	 158.41	 551.18%	 2007DOUT01	 Peter Douthwright	 Canada	 42.55	 232.81	 547.14%	 2009BRUD01	 Per Brudsten	 Sweden	 41.13	 225.00	 547.05%	 2012GOLY01	 Nikita Golyakov	 Russia	 37.49	 204.89	 546.52%	 2011AGAR01	 Mayank Agarwal	 India	 20.37	 110.85	 544.18%	 2007SZCZ01	 Michael Szczech	 USA	 45.32	 246.58	 544.09%	 2011OLIV03	 Thaynara Santana de Oliveira	 Brazil	 13.00	 70.53	 542.54%	 2010YANG16	 Muyi Yang (杨慕屹)	 China	 13.32	 71.84	 539.34%	 2008VIJA01	 Karthik Vijayakumar	 India	 41.82	 225.04	 538.12%	 2013ANCH01	 Chao An (安超)	 China	 29.20	 156.06	 534.45%	 2008LINC02	 Chien-Yi Lin (林建億)	 Taiwan	 16.70	 89.09	 533.47%	 2012SCHM03	 Vladut Schmidt	 Germany	 17.69	 94.32	 533.18%	 2008SMIT01	 Shaden Smith	 USA	 15.20	 81.01	 532.96%	 2012TSUR01	 Elena Tsurkina (Елена Цуркина)	 Ukraine	 18.22	 96.89	 531.78%	 2013KUNK01	 Matthew Kunkle	 USA	 21.43	 112.85	 526.60%	 2009ZAND01	 Timothy Zandelin	 Sweden	 33.77	 177.62	 525.97%	 2009TIWA01	 Ajitabh Kumar Tiwari	 India	 69.41	 363.27	 523.37%	 2012ARAU02	 Auxence Araujo	 France	 26.10	 136.38	 522.53%	 2013FOST01	 Daniel Foster	 USA	 24.48	 127.83	 522.18%	 2007HAOW01	 Hao Wang (王昊)	 China	 50.61	 263.92	 521.48%	 2011VORA01	 Aman Vora	 India	 27.85	 145.00	 520.65%	 2011ZHAN28	 Wenliang Zhang (张汶良)	 China	 19.76	 102.77	 520.09%	 2012SAGA02	 Maxim Sagaydak	 Russia	 18.02	 93.50	 518.87%	 2011FIEL01	 Victor Fielding	 Norway	 34.39	 177.58	 516.37%	 2009STAC01	 Lapo Staccioli	 Italy	 19.13	 98.20	 513.33%	 2010BALA01	 Roxane Balan	 France	 18.94	 96.68	 510.45%	 2007LESL01	 Scott Leslie	 Canada	 35.56	 180.65	 508.01%	 2007LEEN01	 Yann Leenhardt	 France	 39.37	 199.26	 506.12%	 2012SANC03	 Polux Eduardo Sánchez Moreno	 Mexico	 23.35	 118.12	 505.87%	 2010PARR01	 David Parra Meza	 Spain	 21.22	 107.16	 505.00%	 2008WILL03	 Adam Wills	 United Kingdom	 15.48	 78.11	 504.59%	 2006TINC01	 Carpus Tin	 USA	 34.94	 175.23	 501.52%	 2007HARP01	 Jesse Harper	 Ireland	 24.74	 124.00	 501.21%	 2009CUEV01	 James Arjay Cuevas	 Philippines	 43.62	 218.44	 500.78%	 2011SEID01	 Daniel Seidler	 Argentina	 57.07	 284.98	 499.35%	 2013MAKA02	 Kaixi Ma (马楷曦)	 China	 19.94	 99.31	 498.04%	 2011SHIV01	 Satyam Kumar Shivam	 India	 56.61	 280.74	 495.92%	 2007GUIL01	 Christian Guillén López	 Spain	 16.84	 83.03	 493.05%	 2008KLEE01	 David Kleemans	 Netherlands	 18.84	 92.47	 490.82%	 2013LOZA01	 Mateo Delgado Lozano	 Mexico	 34.96	 171.47	 490.47%	 2010MINE01	 Sebastian Miner	 USA	 17.03	 83.41	 489.78%	 2013OLIV08	 Edvan Pontes de Oliveira	 Brazil	 23.92	 116.59	 487.42%	 2008RUDN01	 Matt Rudnicki	 USA	 18.85	 91.62	 486.05%	 2005PROD01	 Mitko Prodanov	 Hungary	 22.56	 109.47	 485.24%	 2012FLOR03	 Gabriel Flores	 USA	 70.55	 341.85	 484.55%	 2011DONC01	 Mathieu Vander Donckt	 Belgium	 17.47	 84.63	 484.43%	 2012KHOL01	 Viacheslav Kholodov (Вячеслав Холодов)	 Ukraine	 18.68	 90.48	 484.37%	 2009TANC02	 Cheng Tan (谭丞)	 China	 17.04	 82.49	 484.10%	 2011VANJ01	 Saman Gharedaghi Vanjani (سامان قره داغی ونجانی)	 Iran	 21.88	 105.33	 481.40%	 2010PHAM01	 Viet Pham	 Australia	 17.49	 84.01	 480.33%	 2012ESPI03	 Shay Espinoza	 USA	 14.13	 67.86	 480.25%	 2012JUDA02	 Christopher Judaya	 Philippines	 39.51	 189.30	 479.12%	 2005HANT01	 Norbert Hantos	 Hungary	 14.75	 70.63	 478.85%	 2013GUER05	 Robert Rene Guerra	 Venezuela	 27.18	 129.49	 476.42%	 2007LEUN03	 Howard Leung	 Canada	 21.83	 103.75	 475.26%	 2013CLAR03	 Joshua Clarington	 USA	 18.18	 86.37	 475.08%	






Spoiler: Fastest 3x3 avg without OH avg




* Ids	** Names	** Country	** 333	* 2011RIEA01	 Linus Rieß	 Germany	 9.44	 2009MOOR01	 Austin Moore	 USA	 9.48	 2010JINY02	 Yan Jin (金岩)	 China	 10.17	 2013KIMW01	 Woo Jin Kim (김우진)	 Korea	 10.55	 2013HONG06	 Jeong Gi Hong	 Korea	 10.97	 2012OKUY01	 Shunsuke Okuyama (奥山駿介)	 Japan	 11.01	 2013WONA01	 Amber Won	 USA	 11.12	 2006NISH01	 Kentaro Nishi (西賢太郎)	 Japan	 11.36	 2012SADE01	 Ali Sadeghi (علی صادقی)	 Iran	 11.50	 2012AKAM01	 Soichi Akamatsu (赤松聡一)	 Japan	 11.58	 2011IRIF01	 Asato Irifune (入船朝斗)	 Japan	 11.63	 2010YUJI01	 Jianfeng Yu (余剑锋)	 China	 11.65	 2011YOUA01	 Albert You	 USA	 11.75	 2013SONG03	 Luke Song	 USA	 11.76	 2009LUOX01	 Xitian Luo (罗习添)	 China	 11.80	 2010WANG54	 Tianxing Wang (王天行)	 China	 11.81	 2011SHOJ01	 Ali Mohammadpour Shojai (علی محمدپورشجاعی)	 Iran	 11.82	 2010KOKH01	 Liza Kokhan	 Russia	 11.85	 2014NETO01	 José Mecenas Figueira Neto	 Brazil	 11.87	 2009CHEN17	 Jie-Ju Chen (陳玠儒)	 Taiwan	 11.93	 2004PONS01	 Jean Pons	 France	 11.99	 2008NOMU01	 Keita Nomura (野村啓太)	 Japan	 12.03	 2010ZHOU12	 Daxiang Zhou (周大翔)	 China	 12.08	 2011PHAT01	 Thitipong Phatthanamanon (ธิติพงษ์ พัฒนมานนท์)	 Thailand	 12.08	 2012NOBI01	 Manuel Nobis	 Germany	 12.10	 2011DAOQ02	 Đào Quốc Việt	 Vietnam	 12.12	 2009CHAN03	 Philip Chang	 USA	 12.13	 2011ALFA02	 Daris Alfafa	 Indonesia	 12.13	 2011WALK02	 Adrian Walkowiak	 Poland	 12.17	 2010LINJ01	 Justin Lin	 USA	 12.23	 2011JIAN15	 Xiaojie Jiang (蒋孝杰)	 China	 12.27	 2013CHUJ02	 Jonathan L. Chu	 USA	 12.28	 2011CHUN01	 Bill Chunnendy	 Indonesia	 12.29	 2009TANG01	 Kittikorn Tangsucharitthum (กิตติกร ตั้งสุจริตธรรม)	 Thailand	 12.33	 2011HIEU01	 Chu Chí Hiếu	 Vietnam	 12.36	 2009KASA01	 Akihiko Kasamatsu (笠松暁輝)	 Japan	 12.37	 2013SCHN01	 Benjamin Schnepf	 Germany	 12.38	 2010FONG01	 Ka Ho Fong	 Hong Kong	 12.38	 2010PHAN03	 Tu Nghi Phan	 Vietnam	 12.42	 2013KALI01	 Wojciech Kalisz	 Poland	 12.43	 2012PACK01	 Timothy Packard	 USA	 12.46	 2010TANJ02	 J. Paul Tan II	 Philippines	 12.50	 2009JARU01	 Theethat Jaruwattanakun (ธีธัช จารุวัฒนกุล)	 Thailand	 12.50	 2008VOSD01	 David Vos	 Netherlands	 12.51	 2010YEPM01	 Matthew Yep	 Canada	 12.59	 2009DONG05	 Yanwei Dong (董衍伟)	 China	 12.62	 2010LOMA01	 Malvin Lo	 Canada	 12.63	 2010UCHI01	 Shunsuke Uchiyama (内山峻輔)	 Japan	 12.70	 2012LIND01	 Dongshuai Lin (林董帅)	 Taiwan	 12.74	 2012SARL01	 Mohammad Sarlaki (محمد سرلکی)	 Iran	 12.77	 2010KAPK01	 Sławomir Kapka	 Poland	 12.78	 2012PHAI01	 Natthasit Phaisalrittiwong	 Thailand	 12.82	 2011XUHE01	 Henry Xu	 Canada	 12.88	 2008AUNE01	 Deseree Aune	 Canada	 12.88	 2008YUDA01	 Yu Da-Hyun	 Korea	 12.91	 2009WANG09	 Tianshu Wang (王天舒)	 China	 12.92	 2013VIIN01	 Boštjan Vižintin	 Slovenia	 13.01	 2012SUNJ01	 Jingkai Sun (孙靖凯)	 China	 13.01	 2008POHL01	 Michael Pohl	 Germany	 13.04	 2008VENK01	 Sreeram Venkatarao	 USA	 13.04	 2013CHAN10	 Chin Chan (詹晉)	 Taiwan	 13.05	 2013LINS01	 Sophia Lin	 USA	 13.05	 2013JIAN11	 Wenda Jiang (江闻达)	 China	 13.05	 2009ZHEN03	 Koh Zhen Chen Winston	 Singapore	 13.09	 2009HARN01	 Brandon Harnish	 USA	 13.09	 2012SAEL02	 Chidchanok Saelee	 Thailand	 13.10	 2008VIRO01	 Philippe Virouleau	 France	 13.12	 2013KUIJ01	 Shemara Van Kuijck	 Netherlands	 13.12	 2008IAMO01	 Marco Iamonte	 Italy	 13.15	 2009MIEL01	 Michał Mielniczek	 Poland	 13.18	 2010ANSO01	 Muhammad Isa Ansori	 Indonesia	 13.24	 2010LIUR02	 Ruiqi Liu (刘睿琪)	 China	 13.25	 2012LUAT01	 Nguyễn Minh Luật	 Vietnam	 13.26	 2012MINN02	 Nicolaes Min	 Canada	 13.27	 2010JIAX01	 Xin Jia (贾鑫)	 China	 13.29	 2009AZIZ02	 Muhammad Hariz bin Azizan	 Malaysia	 13.31	 2012KIMT01	 Taeyang Kim (김태양)	 Korea	 13.31	 2014LONI01	 Kai Lonien	 Germany	 13.33	 2014LAMN01	 Nguyễn Trung Lâm	 Vietnam	 13.38	 2012KATU01	 Adrian Katulski	 Poland	 13.38	 2011WANG18	 Xu Wang (王旭)	 China	 13.39	 2009SMIT01	 Tom Smith	 USA	 13.41	 2012FERR06	 Davide Ferraro	 Italy	 13.43	 2010ZHAN38	 Chi Zhang (张弛)	 China	 13.47	 2013BOND01	 Denys Bondarchuk (Денис Бондарчук)	 Ukraine	 13.47	 2011WINK01	 Natchanon Winkrob (ณัฐชนน วิลกอบ)	 Thailand	 13.48	 2009YAMS01	 Kampanart Yamsual (กัมปนาท แย้มสรวล)	 Thailand	 13.49	 2010WANG16	 Lining Wang (王立宁)	 China	 13.49	 2010JUNI02	 Alexandre de Siqueira Junior	 Brazil	 13.49	 2008SOTO02	 Javier Soto Bustos	 Spain	 13.50	 2013LEET01	 Tsung Che Lee (李宗哲)	 Taiwan	 13.50	 2010CHEN28	 Tan Lai Chen	 Malaysia	 13.50	 2009VARS01	 Tamás Varsányi	 Hungary	 13.55	 2013STAH02	 Joey Stahl	 USA	 13.61	 2010LEIN01	 Janis Leineweber	 Germany	 13.63	 2012YANG06	 Baokun Yang (杨保堃)	 China	 13.64	 2012CUIX01	 Xicheng Cui (崔锡诚)	 China	 13.65	 2012MANA02	 Nathan Ma	 Australia	 13.65	 2013TAKA02	 Makoto Takaoka (高岡誠)	 Japan	 13.65	 2012GERM01	 Moses Germann	 Switzerland	 13.67	






Spoiler: Fastest OH avg without 3x3 avg




* Ids	** Names	** Country	** 333oh	* 2012GAMZ01	 Rasul Gamzabekov	 Russia	 19.35	 2010GAOC01	 Cheng-ze Gao (高誠擇)	 Taiwan	 27.17	 2010HIDA03	 Hidayatullah	 Indonesia	 27.43	 2009KUOY01	 Yu-Ch'en Kuo	 Taiwan	 29.23	 2011LUCH01	 Chunhui Lu (陆春辉)	 China	 29.61	 2013AVTU02	 Boris Avtukhovich	 Russia	 30.76	 2010SAGA01	 Daiki Sagane (嵯峨根大輝)	 Japan	 32.71	 2010DING04	 Yifan Ding (丁一凡)	 China	 34.56	 2008LIZA01	 Zaisheng Li	 China	 35.82	 2007XIAO02	 Xiaofeng Shi (石小峰)	 China	 37.03	 2011VUHU01	 Vũ Huy Hoàng	 Vietnam	 37.07	 2009HANG03	 Woo Qing Hang	 Malaysia	 37.45	 2010DEJU01	 Warunyou Dejudom	 Thailand	 38.61	 2013ENSK01	 Sergey Enskiy	 Russia	 39.41	 2009CHUN03	 Cheng Ka Chun	 Hong Kong	 39.60	 2013HUAN19	 Hongjia Huang (黄鸿佳)	 China	 39.90	 2013ZHON02	 Qi Zhong (仲琦)	 China	 40.06	 2007KOIK01	 Yuusuke Koike (小池雄介)	 Japan	 40.11	 2010JIAN12	 Cheng-sian Jiang (江承憲)	 Taiwan	 40.54	 2013SONG02	 Xi Song (宋喜)	 China	 40.58	 2010NGUY18	 Thanh Quang Nguyen	 Vietnam	 40.62	 2008REYB01	 Christian Rey Baring	 Philippines	 40.94	 2011TRUO02	 Jannik Truong	 Germany	 40.97	 2009HSUE01	 Chun-Jen Hsueh	 Taiwan	 41.81	 2009LEDE01	 Norbert Ledényi	 Hungary	 42.10	 2009DUYO01	 Yong Du (杜勇)	 China	 42.29	 2008SHIN01	 Kwok King Shing	 Hong Kong	 42.95	 2008FLOR07	 Proceso Flordeliz Jr.	 Philippines	 43.41	 2013ZHOU11	 Lianhua Zhou (周连华)	 China	 44.09	 2008YINL01	 Lo Long Yin	 Hong Kong	 44.48	 2008YIPE01	 Eric Yip	 Hong Kong	 44.74	 2007MATS02	 Ryota Matsumoto (松本良太)	 Japan	 46.27	 2013WANG73	 Shuochen Wang (王硕琛)	 China	 46.28	 2009LEET01	 Tony Lee	 USA	 46.39	 2009CHOU02	 Chi-Ning Chou	 Taiwan	 46.66	 2013ARAV01	 Javier Aravena	 Chile	 46.72	 2008KICH01	 Chan Tik Ki	 Hong Kong	 47.21	 2008TATC01	 Cheng Wai Tat	 Hong Kong	 47.36	 2007WATA04	 Yusuke Watanabe (渡辺悠介)	 Japan	 47.71	 2008WANG08	 Yu-Chieh Wang	 Taiwan	 49.88	 2010YONG02	 Choi Jae-Yong	 Korea	 50.38	 2006SANG02	 Park Sang-Dong	 Korea	 50.83	 2008LOVE01	 Tamás Lövei	 Hungary	 52.45	 2011SAIN01	 Sainuddin	 Indonesia	 52.56	 2008TSOV01	 Vincent Tso	 Hong Kong	 53.56	 2012TAGH01	 Reza Taghiabadi (رضا تقی آبادی)	 Iran	 53.65	 2013ARUM01	 Arjun Arumugham	 India	 54.21	 2013STAN03	 Rafael Stanziola	 USA	 55.30	 2013ESKI01	 Daniil Eskin	 Russia	 55.62	 2010DOAN06	 Viet Ha Doan	 Vietnam	 58.41	 2011SAFA03	 Filipp Safarov	 Russia	 59.33	 2011HOAN02	 Hoàng Việt Hùng	 Vietnam	 60.19	 2008MING02	 Kwok Chung Ming	 Hong Kong	 60.40	 2013MARI06	 Márton Marits	 Hungary	 61.72	 2005PETA01	 Dariusz Peta	 Poland	 61.73	 2008TING01	 Tsu-T'ing Ting	 Taiwan	 65.10	 2009MOLE01	 Adriaan Molendijk	 Netherlands	 65.21	 2011TRIY01	 Yudhi Agus Triyono	 Indonesia	 65.28	 2009CSON01	 Zoltán Csonka	 Hungary	 66.07	 2012SYDO01	 Stepan Sydorchuk (Степан Сидорчук)	 Ukraine	 69.20	 2012ZHAN27	 Tianwei Zhan (湛天玮)	 China	 73.03	 2013RODR08	 Carlos Tadeu de Araujo Rodrigues	 Brazil	 74.31	 2008LUNG02	 Wu Tsz Lung	 Hong Kong	 79.14	 2006LIEU01	 Chen-Chieh Lieu	 Taiwan	 81.94	 2010LAUD02	 Dominique Lau	 Singapore	 90.18	 2014JOUB01	 Pieterjan Joubert	 South Africa	 95.83	 2012WANG53	 Hongyang Wang (王红洋)	 China	 96.19	 2011MAGN02	 Benjamin Magner	 Germany	 106.00	 2009CHAN04	 Fangyuan Chang (常方圆)	 China	 120.12	 2004LIOU01	 Eric Liou	 USA	 132.14	 2011CHEN31	 Chuanmao Chen (陈传茂)	 China	 137.34	 2005SOLT01	 Maciej Sołtysiak	 Poland	 152.07	 2009IOOS01	 Guillaume Iooss	 France	 171.92	 2008DHEE01	 Samala Prabhakar Dheeraj	 India	 194.86	 2007RODR02	 Vernon Rodriguez	 Philippines	 204.00	 2004GATE01	 Aren Gates	 USA	 274.41	 2004OUYA01	 Derek Ouyang	 USA	 284.88	 2010BURT01	 Christian Burton	 USA	 306.29	 2004CHEN01	 Bryan Cheng	 USA	 327.39	 2006CHAN06	 Max Chang	 USA	 337.88


----------



## FJT97 (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks.

I hope ill be on the first list soon


----------



## Sajwo (Feb 24, 2014)

Number of competitors in 3x3 divided by sub10 single persons - top10 countries

Longest sub10/sub9/sub8/sub7 streak - top10 persons

Most improved best single from over10 to sub10 (hope that's me  )


----------



## Renslay (Feb 24, 2014)

cubizh said:


> Only using averages, because singles is not really interesting.
> Times in seconds.
> 
> 
> ...



Wow. A list which I am on!


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 24, 2014)

Conor just pointed this out to me - Nottingham Open 2014 had a 7.62 clock podium mean (6.68, 7.80, 8.38), is this WR podium?


----------



## Lid (Feb 25, 2014)

Spoiler: Top 10 Clock Podiums




*Podium**Competition**#1**#2**#3*22,86Nottingham 2014Evan Liu6,68Ryan Jones7,80Daniel Sheppard8,3823,20World Championship 2011Daniel Sheppard7,51Javier Tirado Ortiz7,71Yu Sajima (佐島優)7,9824,24World Championship 2013Deven Nadudvari7,92Evan Liu7,93Daniel Sheppard8,3924,37Euro 2012Maarten Smit7,24Daniel Sheppard8,40Marcin Jakubowski8,7324,61Berlin Cube Day 2013Laura Ohrndorf7,88Pierre Bouvier8,19Sébastien Auroux8,5425,12Japan Open 2012Yu Sajima (佐島優)8,21Yu Nakajima (中島悠)8,31Taki Sugimoto (杉本太暉)8,6025,18Duisburg Winter 2014Laura Ohrndorf7,71Emil Mickein8,35Sébastien Auroux9,1225,26Valencia Open 2013Laura Ohrndorf8,03Javier Tirado Ortiz8,50Sébastien Auroux8,7325,28N8W8 Summer 2013Laura Ohrndorf7,68Sébastien Auroux8,77James Molloy8,8325,68Cube Camp in Kanazawa 2011Yu Sajima (佐島優)8,18Taki Sugimoto (杉本太暉)8,19Arifumi Fushimi (伏見有史)9,31



As of: WCA_export283_20140224


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 25, 2014)

How many times has someone from a different country won the national competition for a country? Like if Antoine Cantin won US Nationals for example or Mats won UK open (though neither have happened).


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 25, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Like if Antoine Cantin won US Nationals



Is that a prediction?


----------



## vcuber13 (Feb 25, 2014)

Are you even going?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 25, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Is that a prediction?



Maybe. It's a possible example. How bout you just win OH if you come


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 25, 2014)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=NewZealandChamps2009
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=NewZealand2010

Two came to mind, I'm sure there are a LOT of other examples.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Feb 25, 2014)

amount of official solves in each event


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 25, 2014)

From the top 10 clock podiums, I conclude that Daniel must be present in order to get a decent podium sum 

Anyway...

I'm ranked in the top 10 for 333 avg, 555 avg, skewb avg, yet I do not even hold the NRs. I'm wondering has anyone done any better than this? (i.e. they have more top 10 average ranks than me which are not even NRs)


----------



## vcuber13 (Feb 25, 2014)

Dan has 5 top 15s for average, and 3 top 10s for single


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 25, 2014)

What are the top 10 podiums in every event?

Also, Can someone re-do proportional sum of ranks with the new events now added please


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 26, 2014)

For people's information, I did proportional sum of ranks, but it was silly because FM skews the averages way too much, as well as bld and skewb to a lesser extent.
If you really want to know, I win singles by almost 1 point (17.54 total out of a possible 18). Jan Bentlage wins Averages.

On a separate note, I'm happy to be in one of the 3 competitions in which all competitors in the 3x3 final had a sub-10 single:
World Championships 2013, 16 competitors, Worst Best Solve = 9.86
Caltech Fall 2013, 8 competitors, Worst Best Solve = 9.69
University of Nottingham Open 2014, 10 competitors, Worst Best Solve = 9.81

817 out of 1612 comps have had at least 1 sub-10. I'm sure the percentage will be much higher in recent years.


----------



## Lid (Feb 27, 2014)

Someone requested this.


Spoiler: Most NRs holders per Country




*#**Country**Holders*1USA222China193Taiwan174Indonesia16Korea166Germany15Italy158Brazil14France14India14Poland1412Iran13Russia13Spain1315Canada12Colombia12United Kingdom1218Mexico11Philippines11Thailand1121Belgium10Hong Kong10Hungary10Japan10Sweden10Ukraine1027Austria9Malaysia9New Zealand9Peru9Romania932Argentina8Belarus8Chile8Croatia8Singapore8Turkey8Vietnam839Denmark7Estonia7Israel7Norway743Finland6Lithuania6Serbia6Slovakia6Switzerland648Australia5Czech Republic5Dominican Republic5Greece5Ireland5Latvia5Mongolia5Netherlands5Slovenia5Venezuela558Georgia4Guatemala4Moldova461Aruba3Bulgaria3El Salvador3Nigeria3South Africa366Armenia2Cyprus2Iceland2Lebanon2Luxembourg2Macau2Morocco2Pakistan2Portugal275Afghanistan1Albania1Algeria1Azerbaijan1Bangladesh1Bolivia1Bosnia and Herzegovina1Costa Rica1Cote d'Ivoire1Cuba1Egypt1Jordan1Kazakhstan1Kosovo1Mauritius1Montenegro1Puerto Rico1Saudi Arabia1Sri Lanka1Trinidad and Tobago1Tunisia1United Arab Emirates1Uruguay1



_WCA_export284_20140227_


----------



## Lid (Feb 27, 2014)

Spoiler: Mosts NRs currently (max 33)




*#**Name**Country**NRs*1Leandro BaltazarPortugal252Hilmar MagnussonIceland243Ciarán BeahanIreland224Nurym KudaibergenKazakhstan21Oscar Alberto Ceballos ContrerasVenezuela216Feliks ZemdegsAustralia197Matic OmulecSlovenia178Simon WestlundSweden16Mats ValkNetherlands16Teo Kai XiangSingapore1611Antonie PaterakisGreece15Chio Wai Cheng (趙偉程)Macau15Derrick André Dabian CeledónAruba1514Anatoly KimBelarus14Joel SpangLuxembourg14Conor CroninSouth Africa14Martin ZahradníkCzech Republic1418Can GücüyenerTurkey13Zeid Doofesh (زيد دوفش)Jordan13Morten ArborgNorway1321Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Japan12Vladislavs BaranovsLatvia1223Emile CompionSouth Africa11Bence BarátHungary11Ivan Vynnyk (Іван Винник)Ukraine11Erwan KohlerSwitzerland11Uku KruusamägiEstonia11Dene BeardsleyNew Zealand11Jakob KoglerAustria1130Tomas JankauskasLithuania10Dino SaboticMontenegro10Amr RamadanEgypt10Alireza Gholami (علیرضا غلامی)Afghanistan10Niko PaavilainenFinland10Jorge Leonardo Sánchez SalazarMexico10Luis Salvador Batarsé SotoEl Salvador10Ainesh SevellarajaMalaysia10Howard Wong Jun Yen (黄俊仁)Malaysia10Michael RöhrerAustria10



_WCA_export284_20140227_


----------



## sneze2r (Feb 27, 2014)

Sum of ranks for bld events only? Including mo3 3bld ofc


----------



## ortwin (Feb 27, 2014)

The list of the "Oldest standing world records " should include all 33 world records listed. That would give me the chance for a quick overview of what happend lately. I would just have to look at the lower end of the table and would see the newest world records. 
Alternatively a list of the "Newest official world records" would serve the same purpose.


----------



## CHJ (Feb 27, 2014)

ortwin said:


> The list of the "Oldest standing world records " should include all 33 world records listed. That would give me the chance for a quick overview of what happend lately. I would just have to look at the lower end of the table and would see the newest world records.
> Alternatively a list of the "Newest official world records" would serve the same purpose.



Dude...thats on the WCA site already


----------



## TDM (Feb 27, 2014)

ortwin said:


> The list of the "Oldest standing world records " should include all 33 world records listed. That would give me the chance for a quick overview of what happend lately. I would just have to look at the lower end of the table and would see the newest world records.
> Alternatively a list of the "Newest official world records" would serve the same purpose.


WCA


----------



## ortwin (Feb 28, 2014)

TDM said:


> WCA



Thank you for pointing that out to me. I was looking for that in the stats page, but yeah it makes sense to have it on the record page.


----------



## CHJ (Mar 1, 2014)

its been a while now but nemesis's
should there/can there be an update please?

(well its been almost 3 months but skewb and such )


----------



## Carrot (Mar 1, 2014)

CHJ said:


> its been a while now but nemesis's
> should there/can there be an update please?
> 
> (well its been almost 3 months but skewb and such )



Why not do it yourself?



Spoiler: Credit goes to Stefan for writing the pythong script used






Spoiler: 271 People with 0 nemeses




*Name**Events**Nemeses*Andreas Pohl33Jan Bentlage33Nikhil Mande33Sébastien Auroux33Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭)33Bence Barát32Callum Hales-Jepp32Corey Sakowski32Daniel Sheppard32Evan Liu32François Courtès32Henrik Buus Aagaard32Timothy Sun32Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)32Ainesh Sevellaraja31Cornelius Dieckmann31Erik Akkersdijk31Ivan Zabrodin31John Brechon31Kim Jokinen31Maarten Smit31Riley Woo31Vincent Hartanto Utomo31Yunqi Ouyang (欧阳韵奇)31Akash Rupela30Austin Reed30Brandon Mikel30Christopher Olson30Dániel Varga30Hideki Niina (新名秀樹)30Jakob Kogler30James Molloy30Jiacheng Peng (彭家诚)30Jibo Zhao (赵吉波)30Louis Cormier30Mike Hughey30Noah Arthurs30Simon Westlund30Stephen Adhisaputra30Tim Reynolds30Walker Welch30Yu Nakajima (中島悠)30Artem Melikian (Артем Мелікян)29Ben Whitmore29Chris Wall29Chunyu Zhang 2 (张春雨)29Clément Gallet29Daniel Cano Salgado29Dmitry Kryuzban29Fakhri Raihaan29Feliks Zemdegs29Gunnar Krig29Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호)29José Leonardo Chaparro Prieto29Juan Juli Andika Chandra29Kai Jiptner29Kevin Costello III29Mats Valk29Michael Young29Milán Baticz29Nathan Dwyer29Nobuaki Suga (菅信昭)29Robert Yau29Teo Kai Xiang29Tim Wong29Wojciech Szatanowski29Zhiyang Chen (陈至扬)29Antoine Cantin28Arnaud van Galen28Carlos Méndez García-Barroso28Chester Lian28Dan Cohen28David Woner28Guus de Wit28Ihor Bilchenko (Ігор Більченко)28James Hamory28Jayden McNeill28Marcin Zalewski28Mariano D'Imperio28Maxim Chechnev28Michał Pleskowicz28Moritz Karl28Rafael Werneck Cinoto28Rowe Hessler28Thompson Clarke28Trevor Petersen28Vincent Bruns28Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)28Alex Thielemier27Antoine Piau27Chia-Liang Tai (戴嘉良)27Edward Lin27Emanuel Rheinert27Felix Lee27Hendry Cahyadi27James Hildreth27Justin Thomas27Lucas Garron27Lucas Wesche27Marcin Jakubowski27Michał Robaczyk27Mitchell Lane27Nathan Azaria27Niklas Spies27Niko Ronkainen27Pedro Santos Guimarães27Tim Habermaas27Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)27AJ Blair26Anton Rostovikov26Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทย์โยธิน)26Bhargav Narasimhan26Boriss Benzerruki26Chia-Wei Lu (呂家維)26Daniel Grabski26Daniel Gracia Ortiz26Eric Limeback26I-Fan Wu (吳亦凡)26Jonathan Midjord Shapira26Laura Ohrndorf26Linus Fresz26Loïc Petit26Michael Röhrer26Michał Halczuk26Muhammad Iril Khairul Anam26Paweł Kowol26Pierre Bouvier26Piotr Michał Padlewski26Przemysław Kaleta26Rami Sbahi26Riadi Arsandi26Sachio Iwasaki (岩崎幸生)26Wojciech Knott26Yu Sajima (佐島優)26Albin Xhemajlaj25Alexander Olleta del Molino25Andre Febrianto Jonathan25Bálint Bodor25Congbiao Jiang (蒋丛骉)25Gabriel Pereira Campanha25Jimmy Coll25Jorge Castillo Matas25Karina Grandjean Beck25Kevin Hays25Lucas Etter25Nevins Chan Pak Hoong (陈百鸿)25Nguyễn Ngọc Thịnh25Oleg Gritsenko25Swaminathan Chandrasekaran25Ting Sheng Bao Yang25Tse-Kan Lin (林哲侃)25Ville Seppänen25Alexander Lau24Baramee Pookcharoen (บารมี พุกเจริญ)24Blake Thompson24Brúnó Bereczki24Dmitry Karyakin24István Kocza24Jakub Cabaj24Javier Tirado Ortiz24Jules Desjardin24Kanneti Sae Han (คันธ์เนตี แซ่ห่าน)24Leon Schmidtchen24Nick Rech24Oscar Roth Andersen24Ramón Dersch24Ryan Jew24Weifeng Cheng (程维锋)24Xiaobo Jin (金晓波)24Adrian Lehmann23Anssi Vanhala23Brandon Lin23Daniel Wu23Filippo Brancaleoni23Jakub Kipa23James Donahue23Justin Jaffray23Matteo Colombo23Morten Arborg23Nathaniel Berg23Nils Feuer23Patryk Szewczyk23Radityo Yunus Utomo Wicaksono23Takayuki Ookusa (大艸尊之)23Teera Tareesuchevakul (ธีรา ธารีสุชีวกุล)23Tim Major23Wataru Hashimura (端村航)23Achmad Rizki Zakaria22Artur Kristof22Cameron Stollery22Christian Kaserer22Ciarán Beahan22Deven Nadudvari22Gooi Ying Chyi22Henrik Olsson22Jason Kilbourn22Jinseong Kim (김진성)22José Garrido22Kevin Montano22Mateusz Fydrych22Matthew Sheerin22Niko Paavilainen22Pablo Aguilar Dominguez22Sebastian Weyer22Shuto Ueno (上野柊斗)22Valentin Hoffmann22Chung-Han Hsu (許鍾瀚)21Dene Beardsley21Gabriel Dechichi Barbar21Grzegorz Łuczyna21Ming Zheng (郑鸣)21Piotr Kózka21SeungBeom Cho (조승범)21Yohei Oka (岡要平)21Anton Krokhmal (Антон Крохмаль)20Drew Brads20Gaspard Leleux20Julian David20Lin Chen (陈霖)20Oleh Perkovskyi (Олег Перковський)20Ryo Ito (伊藤崚)20Sergey Ryabko20Takumi Yoshida (吉田匠)20Tomas Kristiansson20Weston Mizumoto20Zane Carney20Alexandre Carlier19Andrea Santambrogio19Antonie Paterakis19Arifumi Fushimi (伏見有史)19Bence Irsik19Sameer Mahmood19Vincent Sheu19Willi Mickein19Alexey Oblaukhov18Alfrisa Diva Wandana18Andrew Nelson18Grzegorz Jałocha18Jakub Wolniewicz18Park Sang-Min (박상민)18Qingbin Chen (陈庆斌)18Yi Seung-Woo (이승우)18Jaka Wahyu Hidayat17Kaijun Lin (林恺俊)17Oliver Frost17Ragil Setyadi17Anthony Brooks16Aron Puddy-Mathew16Bill Wang16Jonatan Kłosko16Marcell Endrey16Matteo Provasi16Richard Jay S. Apagar16Yunsu Nam (남윤수)16Bingliang Li (李炳良)15Oleksii Lukin (Олексій Лукін)15Renhard Julindra15Mateusz Cichoracki14Owidiusz Pryk14Shuang Chen (陈霜)14Piotr Alexandrowicz13Sebastiano Tronto13Simon Crawford13Yuxin Wang (王宇欣)13Mattias Uvesten12Mharr Justhinne Ampong12Sam Zhixiao Wang (王志骁)12Matthew Yep9Kazuhito Iimura (飯村数人)8Brandon Harnish7Marcin Kowalczyk7






Spoiler: 125 People with 1 nemeses




*Name**Events**Nemeses*Chung Tze Yang (钟志扬)32Jan BentlageJiawen Wu (吴嘉文)32Daniel SheppardHong Zhang (张宏)31Jan BentlageTaku Yanai (矢内拓)31Daniel SheppardYan Xuan (宣炎)31Jan BentlageBaiqiang Dong (董百强)30Sébastien AurouxMarco Rota30Daniel SheppardAnthony Hsu29Simon WestlundErnie Pulchny29Daniel SheppardFumiki Koseki (古関章記)29Daniel SheppardLee Jia Yong (李伽榮)29Jan BentlageNick Vu29Daniel SheppardQirun Zhong (钟奇润)29Daniel SheppardStefan Pochmann29Daniel SheppardChan Chun Hang (陳浚鏗)28Bence BarátLars Vennike Nielsson28Daniel SheppardLorenzo Vigani Poli28Erik AkkersdijkRémi Esturoune28Simon WestlundCyril Barigand27Daniel SheppardHunor Bózsing27Feliks ZemdegsIvan Torgashov27Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Jonathan Cookmeyer27Simon WestlundKou Oobatake (大畠功)27Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Krzysztof Żerucha27Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Leandro Baltazar27Sébastien AurouxMatic Omulec27Simon WestlundOlivér Perge27Daniel SheppardTakahiro Tomisawa (富沢隆広)27Simon WestlundThom Barlow27Bence BarátAuguste Olivry26Erik AkkersdijkDmitry Zvyagintsev26Feliks ZemdegsJens Diewald26Simon WestlundMarek Wójtowicz26Daniel SheppardPaulo Salgado Alvarez26Erik AkkersdijkKit Clement25Daniel SheppardNguyễn Việt Hoàng25Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Andrii Kompaniiets (Андрій Компанієць)24Daniel SheppardDennis Strehlau24Daniel SheppardDominik Beese24Sébastien AurouxHaowei Fan (樊浩玮)24Feliks ZemdegsJakob Obleser24Daniel SheppardJonathan Tan Wei Xiat24Feliks ZemdegsKristopher De Asis24Feliks ZemdegsMarcin Stachura24Daniel SheppardMartin Zahradník24Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Mitsuki Gunji (郡司光貴)24Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Weixing Zhang (张炜星)24Mats ValkBrady Metherall23Dan CohenCarlo Nicolai Abana23Daniel SheppardChristian Saenz Valdivia23Daniel SheppardDaniel James23Henrik Buus AagaardFubo Wang (王富博)23Milán BaticzGiovanni Contardi23Feliks ZemdegsNipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์)23Feliks ZemdegsPedro Henrique Da Silva Roque23Feliks ZemdegsPéter Pozsgai23Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Simon Lim23Feliks ZemdegsSungho Hong (홍성호)23Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Hong Tan Lam22Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Kailong Li (李开隆)22Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Lucas Benito Rolando22Bence BarátPrin Kijviwattanakarn (ปริญ กิจวิวัฒนการ)22Evan LiuVladislav Shavelskiy22Feliks ZemdegsYan-Hung Lai (賴彥宏)22Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Brock Hamann21John BrechonFabien Lebailly21Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Ivan Vynnyk (Іван Винник)21Feliks ZemdegsJingzheng Wang (王景正)21Milán BaticzNikolay Evdokimov21Feliks ZemdegsAdam Rotal Yuliandaru20Vincent Hartanto UtomoAldo Feandri20Jakob KoglerForte Shinko20Dan CohenJoseph Lee20John BrechonKam Chor Kin (甘楚健)20Bence BarátMuhammad Badruddin20Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Richie Lim20Simon WestlundSinpei Araki (荒木慎平)20Vincent Hartanto UtomoTobias Droste20Dan CohenYuxuan Chen (陈雨璇)20Jan BentlageAnukun Supcharoenkun (อนุกูล ทรัพย์เจริญกุล)19Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Chris Hardwick19Andreas PohlGloryan Casimir Nursewan19Antoine CantinPiotr Tomczyk19Feliks ZemdegsYu Da-Hyun19Simon WestlundChristian Dirks18Feliks ZemdegsDexter Estolonio18Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Emily Wang18Feliks ZemdegsInha Woo (우인하)18Antoine CantinJunyue Liu (刘俊越)18Michał HalczukJustin Adsuara18Michał PleskowiczKrzysztof Natusiewicz18Feliks ZemdegsMarvin Llaneta18Antoine CantinMeng'an Pu (浦梦安)18Marcin ZalewskiAmos Tay Swee Hui17Marcin ZalewskiDharmesh Shahu17Vincent Hartanto UtomoPhillip Espinoza17Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)Adrian Jorghy16Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Amir Hossein Nafisi (امیر حسین نفیسی)16Vincent Hartanto UtomoGabriel Alejandro Orozco Casillas16Marcin ZalewskiJeremy Fleischman16Michał PleskowiczMario Laurent16Jan BentlageVictor Bogatov16Vincent Hartanto UtomoVictor Cullot16Bence BarátVojtěch Dvořák16Andreas PohlAlexander Yu15Marcin ZalewskiBreandan Vallance15Feliks ZemdegsMarcel Peters15Sébastien AurouxFrancisco Javier Lemes Sáez14Marcin ZalewskiIsrael Machado Soares14Cornelius DieckmannMiłosz Gdula14Daniel SheppardYuki Tanaka (田中悠樹)14Sébastien AurouxGabriel Bucsan13Bence BarátJustin Mallari13Feliks ZemdegsKentaro Nishi (西賢太郎)13Vincent Hartanto UtomoLiping Jia (贾立平)13Marcin ZalewskiNeil Morales13Feliks ZemdegsShotaro Makisumi (牧角章太郎)13Erik AkkersdijkYi Wang (王旖)13Oscar Roth AndersenKabyanil Talukdar12Feliks ZemdegsMarcin Mroskowiak12Jonatan KłoskoRoman Strakhov12Daniel SheppardVincent Julindra12Jakub KipaPiti Pichedpan (ปิติ พิเชษฐพันธ์)10Feliks ZemdegsRuzhen Ye (叶儒臻)10Simon CrawfordCheng Chen (陈成)7Piotr Michał Padlewski






Spoiler: 54 People with 2 nemeses




*Name**Events**Nemeses*Dennis Rosero30Daniel Sheppard, Evan LiuShubhayan Kabir29Jan Bentlage, Sébastien AurouxAkihiro Ishida (石田朗大)28Daniel Sheppard, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Ryan Jones28Daniel Sheppard, Evan LiuBalázs Bernát27Bence Barát, Simon WestlundIvo Bakker27Daniel Sheppard, Simon WestlundGuillain Potron26Bence Barát, Daniel SheppardHippolyte Moreau26Erik Akkersdijk, Simon WestlundHuan Yuan (袁欢)26Louis Cormier, Simon WestlundJoey Gouly26Bence Barát, Simon WestlundRon van Bruchem26Erik Akkersdijk, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Arvid Skarrie25Andreas Pohl, Daniel SheppardAshwin Ramesh25Louis Cormier, Simon WestlundIlham Ridhwan Kharisma Yudha25Daniel Sheppard, Evan LiuMichael Gottlieb25Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Chen Kee Yen24Louis Cormier, Simon WestlundTong Boonrod (ต๋อง บุญรอด)24Henrik Buus Aagaard, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Zoé de Moffarts24Bence Barát, Feliks ZemdegsDan Dzoan23Erik Akkersdijk, Simon WestlundHan-Cyun Chen (陳翰群)23Dan Cohen, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Muhammad Jihan Khalilurrahman23Antoine Cantin, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Ryouga Hayashi (林竜河)23Dan Cohen, Evan LiuSarah Strong23Daniel Sheppard, Robert YauSteven Turner23Erik Akkersdijk, Louis CormierVidar Klungre23Erik Akkersdijk, Henrik Buus AagaardYaroslav Ivanashev23Daniel Sheppard, Przemysław KaletaZach Goldman23Bence Barát, Louis CormierAlvin Febrianth21Evan Liu, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Andrea Lo Sardo21Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks ZemdegsDmitry Aniskin21Feliks Zemdegs, Robert YauEverett Kelly21Feliks Zemdegs, Jayden McNeillLee Chiang (蔣礪)21Daniel Sheppard, Evan LiuMok Man Kit21Erik Akkersdijk, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Angga Atrie20Simon Westlund, Vincent Hartanto UtomoDidiet Aditya Bayu Kusuma20Daniel Sheppard, Jakob KoglerJoon Cha20Erik Akkersdijk, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Juan Pablo Silvera Prieto20Daniel Sheppard, Przemysław KaletaPiotr Pojda20Daniel Sheppard, Jayden McNeillSei Sugama (洲鎌星)20Feliks Zemdegs, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Nick Camillone19Daniel Sheppard, Robert YauFelipe Rueda Hernández18Louis Cormier, Simon WestlundSyuhei Omura (大村周平)18Feliks Zemdegs, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)David Schult17Antoine Cantin, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Martin Kraut17Feliks Zemdegs, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Parham Saeed Nia (پرهام سعیدنیا)17Erik Akkersdijk, Marcin ZalewskiHung Lo (羅鴻)16Daniel Sheppard, Evan LiuKeaton Ellis15Feliks Zemdegs, Mats ValkSamuel Antônio Araújo de Jesus15Oscar Roth Andersen, Riadi ArsandiTomoyuki Hiraide (平出智之)13Bence Barát, Daniel SheppardWalter Pereira Rodrigues de Souza13Jakob Kogler, Kai JiptnerSeungWook Eun (은승욱)12Feliks Zemdegs, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Wilson Tan Wei Siun12Bence Barát, Marcin ZalewskiDavid Andersson10Kaijun Lin (林恺俊), Tim WongJonathan Irvin Gunawan10Evan Liu, Pierre Bouvier






Spoiler: 63 People with 3 nemeses




*Name**Events**Nemeses*Ole Nikolai Gjerset31Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Sébastien AurouxAllyson Dias de Lima30Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Jan BentlagePéter Trombitás30Daniel Sheppard, Jan Bentlage, Simon WestlundPatrick Kern29Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Jan BentlageYong Rong Seng (杨荣盛)29Bence Barát, Evan Liu, Louis CormierGaurav Taneja28Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Evan LiuSebastian Werb28Bence Barát, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Takuma Shirahase (白波瀬拓磨)28Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Simon WestlundAndreas Gröbmayr27Daniel Sheppard, Maarten Smit, Simon WestlundConor Cronin27Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Sébastien AurouxAlberto Pérez de Rada Fiol26Erik Akkersdijk, Louis Cormier, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Alexandra Daryl Ariawan25Jan Bentlage, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Yuxuan Wang (王宇轩)25John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Adam Lärkeryd24Corey Sakowski, Daniel Sheppard, Simon WestlundJuan Camilo Vargas24Daniel Sheppard, John Brechon, Robert YauMatteo Mazzini24Corey Sakowski, Daniel Sheppard, Robert YauQingwei Kong (孔庆玮)24Erik Akkersdijk, Louis Cormier, Simon WestlundShao-Heng Hung (洪紹恆)24Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Sébastien AurouxErwan de Lépinau23Erik Akkersdijk, Milán Baticz, Simon WestlundGe Song (宋鸽)23Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Maarten SmitKamil Zieliński23Louis Cormier, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Quentin Savard23Bence Barát, Erik Akkersdijk, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Samuel Chiu23Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Fyodor Ivanov22Jayden McNeill, Louis Cormier, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Muhammad Arsyad Maulana22Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Maarten SmitPhilippe Virouleau22Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Reto Bubendorf22Daniel Sheppard, John Brechon, Robert YauAbdelhak Kaddour21Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Brian Qiu21Bence Barát, Justin Thomas, Michael YoungErik Johnson21Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Howard Wong Jun Yen (黄俊仁)21Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Israel Fraga da Silva21Daniel Sheppard, Feliks Zemdegs, Marcin ZalewskiRamadan Sulejman21Andreas Pohl, Bence Barát, Jakob KoglerYiqun Fan (樊轶群)21Bence Barát, Corey Sakowski, Timothy SunDevin Corr-Robinett20Bence Barát, Erik Akkersdijk, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Nanda Bhayu Hariyanto20Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Maarten SmitRavi Fernando20Erik Akkersdijk, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Worapat Charoensuk (วรปรัชญ์ เจริญสุข)20Antoine Cantin, Erik Akkersdijk, Simon WestlundIsaac Wappes19Erik Akkersdijk, Louis Cormier, Vincent Hartanto UtomoRui-Jun Liu (劉睿鈞)19Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Yudanis Taqwin Rohman19Bence Barát, Marcin Zalewski, Riley WooKirt Protacio18Feliks Zemdegs, Marcin Zalewski, Mats ValkLuke Hubbard18Ainesh Sevellaraja, Antoine Cantin, Dmitry KryuzbanSeyyed Mohammad Hossein Fatemi (سید محمد حسین فاطمی)18Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Takuya Furukawa (古河拓也)18Antoine Cantin, Louis Cormier, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Thanaporn Sichanugrist (ธนพร สิชฌนุกฤษฎ์)18Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Vincent Hartanto UtomoValentin Doussin18Felix Lee, Jules Desjardin, Vincent Hartanto UtomoDario Roa Sánchez17Feliks Zemdegs, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Andy Tsao16Cornelius Dieckmann, Marcin Zalewski, Rowe HesslerMassimiliano Iovane16Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Chun-Hsien Wu (吳俊賢)15Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Rafał Guzewicz15Jakob Kogler, Kaijun Lin (林恺俊), Marcin ZalewskiAlexey Polyashov14Feliks Zemdegs, Michał Pleskowicz, Przemysław KaletaDawid Gabriel14Jayden McNeill, John Brechon, Oscar Roth AndersenHao-Zheng Lin (林浩正)14Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Irwin Arruda Sales14Jakub Wolniewicz, Jules Desjardin, Oscar Roth AndersenChe-Ting Chu (朱哲廷)13Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)Steven Xu12Erik Akkersdijk, Moritz Karl, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Andrew Ricci11Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Michał PleskowiczWojciech Moska11Bence Barát, Kaijun Lin (林恺俊), Marcin ZalewskiSiddharth Shah10Chia-Liang Tai (戴嘉良), Daniel Sheppard, Niko RonkainenŁukasz Ciałoń9Erik Akkersdijk, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Phil Yu6Antoine Cantin, Feliks Zemdegs, Michał Pleskowicz






Spoiler: 54 People with 4 nemeses




*Name**Events**Nemeses*Bernett Orlando28Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Jan Bentlage, Simon WestlundMo Ji (季默)28Daniel Sheppard, John Brechon, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Shu Kasuga (春日柊)28Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Louis Cormier, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Daniel Gloppestad Bajer27Antoine Cantin, Michał Pleskowicz, Milán Baticz, Robert YauGaël Dusser26Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Daniel Sheppard, David Woner, Evan LiuJoris Mühlsteff26Dan Cohen, Daniel Sheppard, Jan Bentlage, Simon WestlundAndrew Coghill25Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Jan Bentlage, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Adam Kjörk24Antoine Cantin, Erik Akkersdijk, Louis Cormier, Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)Teemu Tiinanen23Erik Akkersdijk, Sébastien Auroux, Tim Reynolds, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Yiwei Wang (王祎玮)23Feliks Zemdegs, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Georgy Vershinin22Dan Cohen, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Mike Kotch22Antoine Cantin, Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Feliks Zemdegs, Simon WestlundPablo Grasböck22Antoine Cantin, Feliks Zemdegs, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Philipp Weyer22Feliks Zemdegs, Kevin Costello III, Mats Valk, Robert YauKuo-Hao Wu (吳國豪)21Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Luis Davila21Bence Barát, Feliks Zemdegs, Milán Baticz, Simon WestlundMichał Matczak21Erik Akkersdijk, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Nurym Kudaibergen21Dan Cohen, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호)Shonathon Collins21Daniel Sheppard, Jan Bentlage, John Brechon, Robert YauYongting You (尤永庭)21Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Jacob Hutnyk20Dan Cohen, Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Lee Jin-Hyung (이진형)20Bence Barát, Milán Baticz, Simon Westlund, Vincent Hartanto UtomoPaolo Moriello20Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Reynaldo Mape Jr.20Bence Barát, Marcin Zalewski, Riley Woo, Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)Yueh-Lin Tsai (蔡岳霖)20Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทย์โยธิน), Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Florian Harrer19Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Feliks Zemdegs, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)João Guilherme Barejan Maiale19Felix Lee, Riadi Arsandi, Trevor Petersen, Vincent Hartanto UtomoNick Young19Daniel Sheppard, Jan Bentlage, Maarten Smit, Simon WestlundDavid Gugl18Feliks Zemdegs, Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Simon WestlundYu Byeong-Seon (유병선)18Erik Akkersdijk, Simon Westlund, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Zhiqing Shi (石志庆)18Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Feliks Zemdegs, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Kalina Brzezińska17Feliks Zemdegs, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Marco Belotti17Feliks Zemdegs, Mariano D'Imperio, Rowe Hessler, Simon WestlundSzymon Malinowski17Daniel Sheppard, John Brechon, Przemysław Kaleta, Robert YauTomasz Żołnowski17Erik Akkersdijk, Milán Baticz, Simon Westlund, Vincent Hartanto UtomoGrzegorz Prusak16Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Kamil Fus16Bence Barát, Marcin Zalewski, Riley Woo, Timothy SunJakub Wojtaszewski15Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทย์โยธิน), Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์)Michał Bogdan15Bence Barát, Marcin Zalewski, Simon Westlund, Vincent Hartanto UtomoRyo Kozawa (小澤諒)15Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Eric Limeback, Jakob KoglerZhouheng Sun (孙舟横)15Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Rowe Hessler, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Filip Miazek14Feliks Zemdegs, Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Simon WestlundJun-Hyuk Jang14Cornelius Dieckmann, Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Michael Angelo Zafra14Drew Brads, Jakub Wolniewicz, Nils Feuer, Vincent Hartanto UtomoMichał Tomański14Bence Barát, Milán Baticz, Rowe Hessler, Simon WestlundYuta Okada (岡田雄太)14Bence Barát, Marcin Zalewski, Milán Baticz, Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)Andy Smith13Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Angel Lim13Grzegorz Jałocha, Marcell Endrey, Marcin Zalewski, Noah ArthursJiaxi Wang (王嘉熙)13Antoine Cantin, Erik Akkersdijk, Simon Westlund, Vincent Hartanto UtomoRizki Akbari Utama13Jakub Kipa, Louis Cormier, Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Yu Sajima (佐島優)Yi-Heng Lee (李宜衡)12Feliks Zemdegs, Marcin Zalewski, Mats Valk, Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์)Xiaojie Jiang (蒋孝杰)11Erik Akkersdijk, Louis Cormier, Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Yu Sajima (佐島優)Collin Burns10Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์), Rowe HesslerTakao Hashimoto (橋本貴夫)4Bingliang Li (李炳良), Chung-Han Hsu (許鍾瀚), Michał Halczuk, Piotr Michał Padlewski






Spoiler: 52 People with 5 nemeses




*Name**Events**Nemeses*Mihail Myshkin28Bence Barát, Erik Akkersdijk, Louis Cormier, Milán Baticz, Simon WestlundShubham Kumar27Bence Barát, Erik Akkersdijk, Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Teo Bin Jie27Chris Wall, John Brechon, Robert Yau, Walker Welch, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Gustavo Maysonnave Franck26Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทย์โยธิน), Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Mats Valk, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Jacco Krijnen26Daniel Sheppard, Jan Bentlage, Milán Baticz, Simon Westlund, Sébastien AurouxAgnes Maxelino25Corey Sakowski, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, John Brechon, Sébastien AurouxDan Selzer25Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)David Adams25Daniel Sheppard, David Woner, Evan Liu, Maarten Smit, Sébastien AurouxFang Qin (秦方)25Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Robert Yau, Sébastien Auroux, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Angus Hamill24Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Evan Liu, Henrik Buus Aagaard, Jan BentlageBarnabás Turi24Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Milán BaticzKrzysztof Kuncki23Daniel Sheppard, Dániel Varga, Erik Akkersdijk, Robert Yau, Sébastien AurouxLars Vandenbergh23Daniel Sheppard, David Woner, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Peter Chau23Antoine Cantin, Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Cezary Chełkowski22Antoine Cantin, Erik Akkersdijk, Louis Cormier, Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)Ludwig Choi22Bence Barát, Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Cornelius Dieckmann, Dániel Varga, Gunnar KrigShenchuan Mao (毛神川)22Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Zhou Yichen (周奕臣)22Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Dan Cohen, Feliks Zemdegs, Michał Pleskowicz, Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)Bobby D'Angelo21Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Milán Baticz, Simon Westlund, Timothy SunKevin Guillaumond21Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Christopher Olson, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Robert YauMuhammad Zhafran Al-Allam21Antoine Cantin, Erik Akkersdijk, Simon Westlund, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)Ayush Kumar20Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Jan Bentlage, Milán Baticz, Simon WestlundDan Sarnelli20Daniel Sheppard, Jakob Kogler, Jan Bentlage, Marcin Zalewski, Simon WestlundMulun Yin (阴目仑)20Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Mátyás Kuti20Daniel Sheppard, David Woner, Evan Liu, Maarten Smit, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Andrew Sopchak19Dan Cohen, Feliks Zemdegs, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Rowe HesslerKamil Galicki19Bence Barát, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Justin ThomasTomoki Kubo (久保友樹)19Andreas Pohl, Chester Lian, Corey Sakowski, Jakob Kogler, Kai JiptnerGrzegorz Prokopczyk18Dan Cohen, Daniel Sheppard, Jan Bentlage, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Haixu Zhang (张海旭)18Dan Cohen, Feliks Zemdegs, Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Mats Valk, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Maksim Vorobyev18Feliks Zemdegs, Jayden McNeill, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Maxim Novikov18Cornelius Dieckmann, Erik Akkersdijk, Lucas Garron, Michał Pleskowicz, Simon WestlundTomasz Kaczorowski18Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Louis Cormier, Michał Pleskowicz, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Bartosz Bździel17Callum Hales-Jepp, Corey Sakowski, Jakob Kogler, Marcin Zalewski, Simon WestlundChih-Kai Wu (吳之凱)16Feliks Zemdegs, Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Ibrahim Vajgel-Shedid16Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Zhiwei Lin (林智玮)16Antoine Cantin, Krzysztof Żerucha, Marcin Zalewski, Przemysław Kaleta, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Aan Candra Nugroho15Andreas Pohl, Daniel Sheppard, Jakob Kogler, Marcin Zalewski, Ville SeppänenAndrew Brown15Antoine Cantin, Dmitry Zvyagintsev, Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Michał PleskowiczClaudio Müller15Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Sébastien Auroux, Vincent Hartanto UtomoEmric Månsson15Bálint Bodor, Feliks Zemdegs, Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Louis Cormier, Simon WestlundNicola Barbaro15Antoine Cantin, Robert Yau, Thompson Clarke, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Sławomir Kapka15Antoine Cantin, Cornelius Dieckmann, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Marcin ZalewskiJia-Hong Lu (陸嘉宏)14Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Feliks Zemdegs, Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Milán BaticzRuohan Qiu (邱若寒)14Feliks Zemdegs, Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Kevin Costello III, Mats Valk, Robert YauTomoya Iida (飯田朋也)14Dan Cohen, Feliks Zemdegs, Milán Baticz, Syuhei Omura (大村周平), Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Ramble Tandar13Feliks Zemdegs, Hunor Bózsing, Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Mats Valk, Przemysław KaletaJai Gambhir12Antoine Cantin, Feliks Zemdegs, Marcin Zalewski, Richard Jay S. Apagar, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Harris Chan11Cornelius Dieckmann, Gabriel Dechichi Barbar, Rowe Hessler, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)Javier Cabezuelo Sánchez9István Kocza, Jimmy Coll, Moritz Karl, Sébastien Auroux, Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭)Mohammad Reza Karimi (محمد رضا کریمی)8Christopher Olson, Feliks Zemdegs, Jayden McNeill, Mats Valk, Michał PleskowiczHaiyan Zhuang (庄海燕)4Grzegorz Jałocha, Kaijun Lin (林恺俊), Marcell Endrey, Marcin Kowalczyk, Marcin Zalewski






Spoiler: 37 People with 6 nemeses




*Name**Events**Nemeses*Sanae Koseki (古関佐苗)32Andreas Pohl, Bence Barát, Callum Hales-Jepp, Corey Sakowski, Daniel Sheppard, Jan BentlageFernando Daniel Hernández Sánchez28Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Jan Bentlage, Maarten Smit, Simon WestlundHampus Hansson28Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Jan Bentlage, Simon Westlund, Sébastien AurouxFrank Severinsen27Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Erik Akkersdijk, Milán Baticz, Simon WestlundErwan Kohler26Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Jan Bentlage, Maarten Smit, Milán Baticz, Simon WestlundNorbert Héjja26Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Erik Akkersdijk, Evan Liu, Milán Baticz, Simon WestlundShuai Liu (刘帅)26Ainesh Sevellaraja, Antoine Cantin, Erik Akkersdijk, Louis Cormier, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Wojciech Fydrych26Bence Barát, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Robert YauJure Gregorc25Dan Cohen, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Simon WestlundJack Moseley24Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Olivier Polspoel24Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Sébastien Auroux, Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭), Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Dedi Hariyadi23Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Jan Bentlage, Simon Westlund, Vincent Hartanto UtomoKarl Choi23Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Fakhri Raihaan, Marcin Zalewski, Simon WestlundBhanu Savan Kodam22Ainesh Sevellaraja, Antoine Cantin, Dmitry Kryuzban, Felix Lee, Kim Jokinen, Nils FeuerCendy Cahyo Rahmat22Bence Barát, Cornelius Dieckmann, Evan Liu, Henrik Buus Aagaard, Marcin Zalewski, Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)Jorge Leonardo Sánchez Salazar22Antoine Cantin, Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Morten Arborg, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Andres Flügel20Bence Barát, Erik Akkersdijk, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Jorge Ströh20Antoine Cantin, Feliks Zemdegs, Jorge Castillo Matas, Milán Baticz, Trevor Petersen, Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)Stefano Bevacqua19Dan Cohen, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Giovanni Contardi, Robert Yau, Simon WestlundBrandon Delacruz18Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Cornelius Dieckmann, Feliks Zemdegs, Simon WestlundTimo Ludwig18Bence Barát, Erik Akkersdijk, Milán Baticz, Moritz Karl, Simon Westlund, Vincent Hartanto UtomoFilip Pasławski17Chia-Liang Tai (戴嘉良), Corey Sakowski, Daniel Sheppard, John Brechon, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Hui Hing Ho (許鑫豪)17Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Evan Liu, Milán Baticz, Simon WestlundAlejandro Aguado Barahona16Bence Barát, Erik Akkersdijk, Milán Baticz, Simon Westlund, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Wojciech SzatanowskiEli Lifland16Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Marcin Zalewski, Simon Westlund, Vincent Hartanto UtomoGomain Ngernseng (โกเมน เงินเส็ง)16Feliks Zemdegs, Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Manuel Nobis16Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Brandon Huang15Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Jayden McNeill, John Brechon, Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Robert YauMattias Claesson15Antoine Piau, Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Maarten Smit, Mats Valk, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Ryosuke Mondo (門戸良介)15Callum Hales-Jepp, Corey Sakowski, Daniel Sheppard, Jan Bentlage, Marcin Zalewski, Simon WestlundYihong Wang (王逸鸿)15Daniel Cano Salgado, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, James Molloy, Niko Ronkainen, Sébastien AurouxZiyuan Lin (林子源)14Bence Barát, Justin Thomas, Michael Young, Michał Halczuk, Nathan Dwyer, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Nithin Babu13Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Dan Cohen, Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)Roberto Antonio Ocmin Baráybar12Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Feliks Zemdegs, Marcin Zalewski, Milán Baticz, Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)Do-Hyun Kim10Ainesh Sevellaraja, Antoine Cantin, Dmitry Kryuzban, Jules Desjardin, Nils Feuer, Vincent Hartanto UtomoYuhui Xu (许宇辉)6Francisco Javier Lemes Sáez, Gabriel Alejandro Orozco Casillas, Kaijun Lin (林恺俊), Marcin Kowalczyk, Marcin Zalewski, Noah ArthursJianwei Zhu (朱剑伟)4Andrew Nelson, Bingliang Li (李炳良), Cheng Chen (陈成), Piotr Michał Padlewski, Ruzhen Ye (叶儒臻), Simon Crawford






Spoiler: 38 People with 7 nemeses




*Name**Events**Nemeses*Bowen Deng (邓博文)26Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Milán Baticz, Simon WestlundAlban Reynaud25Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Evan Liu, Maarten Smit, Milán Baticz, Simon WestlundPascal So (蘇柏熙)24Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Tobias Christlieb24Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Michael23Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Evan Liu, Louis Cormier, Milán Baticz, Simon WestlundPéter Róka23Bence Barát, Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Daniel Sheppard, Dániel Varga, Maarten Smit, Simon Westlund, Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)Tomasz Korzeniewski23Ainesh Sevellaraja, Bence Barát, Corey Sakowski, Cornelius Dieckmann, Milán Baticz, Simon Westlund, Timothy SunDávid Balog21Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Feliks Zemdegs, Jayden McNeill, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Giulio Grammatica21Dan Cohen, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Patrick Hetco21Antoine Cantin, Feliks Zemdegs, Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Kevin Costello III, Mats Valk, Michał Pleskowicz, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Reinier Schippers21Bence Barát, Erik Akkersdijk, Mats Valk, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Rodrigo Septién Rodríguez21Dan Cohen, Feliks Zemdegs, Justin Thomas, Louis Cormier, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Simon WestlundDmitry Dobrjakov20Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Kevin Costello III, Louis Cormier, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Stefan Huber20Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Cornelius Dieckmann, Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Morten Arborg, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Jan Smarschevski19Dan Cohen, Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Weixing Zhang (张炜星), Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Joël van Noort19Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Cornelius Dieckmann, Daniel Sheppard, Dániel Varga, Simon Westlund, Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)Antoine Perdereau18Daniel Sheppard, David Woner, Jan Bentlage, Olivér Perge, Simon Westlund, Sébastien Auroux, Vincent Hartanto UtomoGlenn Mark Salgado18Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Jan Bentlage, Riley Woo, Sébastien Auroux, Wojciech Szatanowski, Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)Kelsey McKenna18Bence Barát, Chester Lian, Corey Sakowski, Riley Woo, Simon Westlund, Tim Wong, Vincent Hartanto UtomoKevin Vanegas Diaz18Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Ivan Zabrodin, Jan Bentlage, John Brechon, Robert Yau, Sébastien AurouxPiotr Frankowski18Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Louis Cormier, Simon Westlund, Timothy Sun, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)Evgeny Akivis17Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Alexandre Toledo Guillén16Guus de Wit, Jan Bentlage, José Garrido, Maarten Smit, Stephen Adhisaputra, Sébastien Auroux, Vincent Hartanto UtomoCarlos Angosto Hernández16Andreas Pohl, Jan Bentlage, Maarten Smit, Stephen Adhisaputra, Sébastien Auroux, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yunqi Ouyang (欧阳韵奇)Cezary Rokita16Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Kevin Hays, Michał Halczuk, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Yannick Richter16Antoine Cantin, Dan Cohen, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Milán Baticz, Simon WestlundGuan Ying Chen (陳冠穎)15Dan Cohen, Feliks Zemdegs, Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Mats Valk, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Ranz Norwin Lim15Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Maarten Smit, Wojciech Knott, Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Yu Sajima (佐島優)Peter Park14Chia-Liang Tai (戴嘉良), Corey Sakowski, Daniel Sheppard, Jan Bentlage, Jayden McNeill, John Brechon, Robert YauApichai Boonnuam (อภิชัย บุญน่วม)13Bence Barát, Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Corey Sakowski, Daniel Sheppard, Jan Bentlage, Simon Westlund, Vincent Hartanto UtomoLeopoldo Andrés Ibarra Fuentes13Feliks Zemdegs, Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Michał Pleskowicz, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Rowe Hessler, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Dong-Hyun Kim (김동현)12Alexandre Carlier, Edward Lin, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Michał Pleskowicz, Rowe Hessler, Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)Fabrizio Cirnigliaro12Chester Lian, Daniel Sheppard, Jakob Kogler, Marcell Endrey, Muhammad Iril Khairul Anam, Noah Arthurs, Oleg GritsenkoFelipe da Cruz Bueno12Brúnó Bereczki, Jakub Wolniewicz, Jules Desjardin, Oscar Roth Andersen, Riadi Arsandi, Samuel Antônio Araújo de Jesus, Yohei Oka (岡要平)Nicola Giordani12Erik Akkersdijk, Louis Cormier, Lucas Garron, Marcin Zalewski, Michał Pleskowicz, Rowe Hessler, Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)Preeda Hongpimolmas10Bence Barát, Francisco Javier Lemes Sáez, Kaijun Lin (林恺俊), Marcin Zalewski, Riley Woo, Tim Wong, Ville SeppänenErnesto Fernández Regueira9Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Maarten Smit, Marcin Jakubowski, Niko Ronkainen, Pierre Bouvier, Yu Sajima (佐島優)Tomás Mansilla9Adrian Lehmann, Anton Rostovikov, Bence Barát, Marcin Zalewski, Riley Woo, Ville Seppänen, Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)






Spoiler: 45 People with 8 nemeses




*Name**Events**Nemeses*Hongfei Tian (田洪飞)27Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, David Woner, Erik Akkersdijk, Jan Bentlage, Milán Baticz, Simon Westlund, Sébastien AurouxUku Kruusamägi27Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Henrik Buus Aagaard, Jan Bentlage, Milán Baticz, Simon Westlund, Sébastien AurouxEmile Compion24Bence Barát, Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Jan Bentlage, Maarten Smit, Milán Baticz, Simon WestlundFelipe Baldívio Freires24Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Evan Liu, Henrik Buus Aagaard, Jan Bentlage, Louis Cormier, Timothy Sun, Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)Haowei Zhang (张昊威)24Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Mats Valk, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Sumeet Agarwal24Bence Barát, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Kevin Costello III, Louis Cormier, Robert YauErick Lemus Fuentes23Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Dániel Varga, Erik Akkersdijk, Evan Liu, Louis Cormier, Milán Baticz, Simon WestlundGreg Austin21Corey Sakowski, Daniel Sheppard, Ihor Bilchenko (Ігор Більченко), Jan Bentlage, John Brechon, Marcin Stachura, Robert Yau, Sébastien AurouxJascha Bakarinow21Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Justin Thomas, Kevin Costello III, Mats Valk, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Myles Casanas21Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทย์โยธิน), Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, John Brechon, Kevin Costello III, Mats Valk, Milán Baticz, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Nathaniel Knopf21Bence Barát, Erik Akkersdijk, Evan Liu, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Louis Cormier, Robert YauNatthaphat Mahtani (ณัฐภัทร จี มาทานี)21Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Milán Baticz, Simon WestlundOlivier Stietel21Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, David Woner, Jan Bentlage, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Simone Santarsiero21Daniel Cano Salgado, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Evan Liu, Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Timothy Sun, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Zalán Mihály21Antoine Cantin, Erik Akkersdijk, Fakhri Raihaan, Louis Cormier, Sachio Iwasaki (岩崎幸生), Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Yu Sajima (佐島優), Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)Lee Poon Kit (李本杰)19Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Erik Akkersdijk, Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Mats Valk, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Rowan Kinneavy19Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Cornelius Dieckmann, Edward Lin, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Louis Cormier, Rowe Hessler, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Willian Fidêncio19Ainesh Sevellaraja, Bence Barát, Corey Sakowski, Maarten Smit, Milán Baticz, Simon Westlund, Timothy Sun, Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)Wojciech Włodarczyk19Daniel Cano Salgado, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Ivan Zabrodin, Niko Ronkainen, Sébastien Auroux, Wojciech Knott, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Emilien Fabre18Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Mats Valk, Moritz Karl, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Bertalan Bodor17Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Cornelius Dieckmann, Daniel Sheppard, Feliks Zemdegs, Marcin Zalewski, Rowe Hessler, Simon WestlundEdouard Chambon17Antoine Cantin, Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Christopher Olson, Cornelius Dieckmann, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Rowe Hessler, Simon WestlundMats Bergsten17Andreas Pohl, Callum Hales-Jepp, Chester Lian, Corey Sakowski, Daniel Sheppard, Dmitry Karyakin, Jakob Kogler, Kai JiptnerNathan Soria17Erik Akkersdijk, Evan Liu, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Tomoya Yamashita (山下智也)17Bence Barát, Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Jan Bentlage, Maarten Smit, Milán Baticz, Simon WestlundAndrea Moscatello16Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Jan Bentlage, Justin Thomas, Maarten Smit, Mats Valk, Michael Young, Nathan DwyerDaniel Chudecki16Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Marcin Zalewski, Milán Baticz, Simon WestlundKen Lin (練柏健)16Dan Cohen, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Louis Cormier, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Maciej Mancewicz16Ainesh Sevellaraja, Bence Barát, Cornelius Dieckmann, Daniel Sheppard, Feliks Zemdegs, Milán Baticz, Ville Seppänen, Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)Kacper Stacha15Daniel Sheppard, Feliks Zemdegs, Jayden McNeill, John Brechon, Niko Ronkainen, Piotr Pojda, Sébastien Auroux, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Koo Chun Ki (顧俊祺)15Bálint Bodor, Emily Wang, Feliks Zemdegs, Felipe Rueda Hernández, Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Louis Cormier, Nick Rech, Simon WestlundLee Kyeong-Sub (이경섭)15Bence Barát, Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Christopher Olson, Dan Cohen, Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Michał Pleskowicz, Robert YauQianqian Shao (邵千芊)15Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Jayden McNeill, Justin Thomas, Mats Valk, Michał Halczuk, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Shelley Chang15Bence Barát, Cornelius Dieckmann, Julian David, Simon Westlund, Timothy Sun, Ville Seppänen, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)Fumiya Matsui (松井郁也)14Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Hippolyte Moreau, Jan Bentlage, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Roy Lee14Antoine Cantin, Erik Akkersdijk, Jakub Kipa, Louis Cormier, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Yu Sajima (佐島優), Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)Ryosuke Higo (肥後亮佑)14Alexander Lau, Antoine Cantin, Marcin Zalewski, Robert Yau, Stephen Adhisaputra, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)You Hyeon-Dong (유현동)14Feliks Zemdegs, Hunor Bózsing, Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Mats Valk, Morten Arborg, Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์), Rowe Hessler, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Andrew Le12Ainesh Sevellaraja, Andreas Pohl, Anton Rostovikov, Bence Barát, Jakob Kogler, Kai Jiptner, Riley Woo, Tim WongJoão Pedro Batista Ribeiro Costa12Daniel Sheppard, Hideki Niina (新名秀樹), Jan Bentlage, Marcin Stachura, Robert Yau, Sébastien Auroux, Wataru Hashimura (端村航), Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Antonio Aranda11Ainesh Sevellaraja, Antoine Cantin, Dmitry Kryuzban, Jakub Kipa, Jules Desjardin, Kim Jokinen, Piotr Kózka, Vincent Hartanto UtomoKirk Nicklaus Manibuy11Antoine Cantin, Dan Cohen, Feliks Zemdegs, Jayden McNeill, Michał Pleskowicz, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Kun Zhu (朱坤)9Andreas Pohl, Daniel Sheppard, Dmitry Karyakin, Grzegorz Jałocha, Marcell Endrey, Oleg Gritsenko, Ville Seppänen, Zane CarneyYi-Sa Chen (陳以撒)9Bence Barát, Erik Akkersdijk, Justin Jaffray, Mats Valk, Michał Pleskowicz, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Alessandro Solito8Adrian Lehmann, Anton Rostovikov, Kaijun Lin (林恺俊), Marcin Zalewski, Noah Arthurs, Oleg Gritsenko, Riley Woo, Tim Wong






Spoiler: 32 People with 9 nemeses




*Name**Events**Nemeses*Jianyu Que (阙剑宇)30Callum Hales-Jepp, Corey Sakowski, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Jan Bentlage, Jiawen Wu (吴嘉文), Simon Westlund, Timothy Sun, Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)Abhishek Sathyanarayanan28Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Evan Liu, Jan Bentlage, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Mats Valk, Sébastien AurouxJhon Edinson Arias Parra27Bence Barát, Erik Akkersdijk, Evan Liu, Feliks Zemdegs, Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Justin Thomas, Kevin Costello III, Louis Cormier, Robert YauRyohei Yoshioka (吉岡亮平)27Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Ivan Zabrodin, Jan Bentlage, John Brechon, Niko Ronkainen, Robert Yau, Sébastien Auroux, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Viktor Elinder27Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Jakob Kogler, Jan Bentlage, Maarten Smit, Simon Westlund, Sébastien Auroux, Timothy SunAlrimar Dias Rocha Sobrinho26Antoine Cantin, Dan Cohen, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Louis Cormier, Milán Baticz, Simon Westlund, Sébastien Auroux, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Charlie Cooper25Dan Cohen, Daniel Sheppard, Jan Bentlage, John Brechon, Maarten Smit, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Roman Ostapenko (Роман Остапенко)25Antoine Cantin, Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Dan Cohen, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Maarten Smit, Milán Baticz, Simon WestlundEndre Kovács24Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Henrik Buus Aagaard, Jan Bentlage, Louis Cormier, Simon Westlund, Timothy Sun, Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)Laetitia Lemoine24Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Jan Bentlage, Michael Young, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Manuel Guse24Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Jan Bentlage, Mats Valk, Michał Pleskowicz, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Simon WestlundTomasz Kiełbasa24Dan Cohen, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Evan Liu, Louis Cormier, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)John Edison Ubaldo23Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Evan Liu, John Brechon, Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Milán Baticz, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Digi Digiev22Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Simon WestlundMax Granlund22Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Evan Liu, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Mitchell Lane, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Andrey Ivanov21Bence Barát, Corey Sakowski, Cornelius Dieckmann, Daniel Sheppard, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Riley Woo, Timothy Sun, Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)Jorge Morata Carrasco21Antoine Cantin, Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Dan Cohen, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Mats Valk, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Jude Wright21Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Henrik Buus Aagaard, Jan Bentlage, Maarten Smit, Simon Westlund, Sébastien Auroux, Timothy Sun, Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)Bruno Fonsêca Coelho Lima20Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, David Woner, Dmitry Kryuzban, Jan Bentlage, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Luchen Zhang (张录辰)20Bence Barát, Corey Sakowski, Cornelius Dieckmann, Milán Baticz, Riley Woo, Simon Westlund, Timothy Sun, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)Radosław Drozdowicz20Andreas Pohl, Austin Reed, Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Feliks Zemdegs, Ivan Zabrodin, Jan Bentlage, Riley Woo, Sébastien AurouxCameron Almasi18Edward Lin, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Jorge Castillo Matas, Louis Cormier, Michał Pleskowicz, Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪), Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Haijie Zhang (张海杰)17Corey Sakowski, Daniel Sheppard, Jan Bentlage, Jayden McNeill, Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Patryk Szewczyk, Przemysław Kaleta, Robert Yau, Sébastien AurouxMichael Andres Castillo Lemus17Bence Barát, Feliks Zemdegs, Hunor Bózsing, I-Fan Wu (吳亦凡), John Brechon, Mitchell Lane, Robert Yau, Wojciech Knott, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Fachri Padmaridho16Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Corey Sakowski, Daniel Sheppard, Jakob Kogler, Jan Bentlage, Marcin Zalewski, Simon Westlund, Vincent Hartanto UtomoJokey Chen (陈祖祺)16Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Maarten Smit, Milán Baticz, Simon WestlundXinnan Ye (叶新楠)16Ainesh Sevellaraja, Dmitry Kryuzban, Feliks Zemdegs, Guus de Wit, Jan Bentlage, Justin Thomas, Nathan Dwyer, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Dylan Cook14Antoine Cantin, Dmitry Zvyagintsev, Feliks Zemdegs, Hunor Bózsing, Mats Valk, Morten Arborg, Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์), Przemysław Kaleta, Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)Javier París14Antoine Cantin, Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Dan Cohen, David Woner, Evan Liu, Simon Westlund, Sébastien Auroux, Ting Sheng Bao Yang, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Nikhil Panju14Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Daniel Sheppard, Feliks Zemdegs, Jan Bentlage, Justin Thomas, Maarten Smit, Robert Yau, Simon WestlundKevin Kaldera12Albin Xhemajlaj, Antoine Cantin, Fakhri Raihaan, John Brechon, Kim Jokinen, Louis Cormier, Riadi Arsandi, Sébastien Auroux, Vincent Hartanto UtomoSamuel Klingström12Emily Wang, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Sei Sugama (洲鎌星), Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)






Spoiler: 45 People with 10 nemeses




*Name**Events**Nemeses*Guanda Fu (符冠达)28Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Dániel Varga, Erik Akkersdijk, Evan Liu, John Brechon, Kevin Costello III, Louis Cormier, Mats Valk, Robert YauHolger Stadel Borum27Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Daniel Sheppard, Dániel Varga, Erik Akkersdijk, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)Oscar Alberto Ceballos Contreras27Austin Reed, Bence Barát, Corey Sakowski, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Feliks Zemdegs, Jan Bentlage, John Brechon, Justin Thomas, Robert YauYusheng Liu (刘雨生)27Antoine Cantin, Dan Cohen, Erik Akkersdijk, Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Kevin Costello III, Louis Cormier, Mats Valk, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)Zihao Wang (王子豪)27Austin Reed, Bence Barát, Erik Akkersdijk, Evan Liu, Jan Bentlage, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Janitra Ezra Putra26Antoine Cantin, Dan Cohen, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Evan Liu, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Milán Baticz, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Kåre Krig25Andreas Pohl, Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Henrik Buus Aagaard, Jakob Kogler, Jan Bentlage, Simon Westlund, Sébastien Auroux, Timothy SunOttfried Kejs24Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Erik Akkersdijk, Evan Liu, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Simon WestlundChristian Foyle22Bence Barát, Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Evan Liu, Louis Cormier, Maarten Smit, Michał Pleskowicz, Milán Baticz, Simon WestlundAndrew Hwang21Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Christopher Olson, Cornelius Dieckmann, Erik Akkersdijk, Evan Liu, Louis Cormier, Michael Young, Milán Baticz, Simon Westlund, Tim ReynoldsBjörn Korbanka21Dan Cohen, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Kevin Costello III, Louis Cormier, Mats Valk, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Christopher Cabrera21Alexander Olleta del Molino, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Evan Liu, Jan Bentlage, Louis Cormier, Rémi Esturoune, Simon Westlund, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)Davide Merli21Ben Whitmore, Bence Barát, Christopher Olson, Cornelius Dieckmann, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Timothy SunGuang Zhao (赵广)21Daniel Cano Salgado, Daniel Sheppard, David Woner, Evan Liu, Ivan Zabrodin, Maarten Smit, Niko Ronkainen, Sébastien Auroux, Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Yu Sajima (佐島優)Piotr Kuchta21Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Dániel Varga, Erik Akkersdijk, Henrik Buus Aagaard, Jan Bentlage, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Sébastien Auroux, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Viktor Finogenov21Daniel Sheppard, Ivan Zabrodin, Jan Bentlage, Jayden McNeill, John Brechon, Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Juan Camilo Vargas, Przemysław Kaleta, Robert Yau, Sébastien AurouxVivek Prasad Mada21Andreas Pohl, Bence Barát, Callum Hales-Jepp, Corey Sakowski, Daniel Sheppard, Jan Bentlage, Marcin Zalewski, Riley Woo, Sébastien Auroux, Timothy SunDaiki Matsumoto (松本大輝)20Antoine Cantin, Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Cornelius Dieckmann, Dan Cohen, Dmitry Zvyagintsev, Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Mao-te Hsieh (謝茂德)20Callum Hales-Jepp, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Jakob Kogler, Jan Bentlage, Jiawen Wu (吴嘉文), Simon Westlund, Timothy Sun, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)Pavel Yushkevich20Bence Barát, Christopher Olson, Daniel Sheppard, Dániel Varga, Erik Akkersdijk, Evan Liu, Jan Bentlage, Louis Cormier, Milán Baticz, Simon WestlundTanto Prabowo20Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Evan Liu, Fakhri Raihaan, Hendry Cahyadi, John Brechon, Simon WestlundJörg Seidler19Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Daniel Sheppard, David Woner, Feliks Zemdegs, François Courtès, Jan Bentlage, Maarten Smit, Robert Yau, Simon WestlundMarcin Sroczyński19Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Daniel Sheppard, David Woner, Feliks Zemdegs, Justin Thomas, Lucas Wesche, Maarten Smit, Mats Valk, Robert YauMok Mun Wai (莫滿懷)17Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Erik Akkersdijk, Matic Omulec, Milán Baticz, Oscar Roth Andersen, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Tao Yu (喻韬)17Bence Barát, Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Christopher Olson, Cornelius Dieckmann, Erik Akkersdijk, Michał Pleskowicz, Milán Baticz, Simon Westlund, Stephen Adhisaputra, Vincent Hartanto UtomoŁukasz Herman16Ainesh Sevellaraja, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Mitchell Lane, Niko Ronkainen, Sébastien Auroux, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Alexander Eryomin15Antoine Cantin, Arifumi Fushimi (伏見有史), Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Michał Pleskowicz, Morten Arborg, Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์), Przemysław Kaleta, Rowe Hessler, Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)Bartosz Sekulski15Corey Sakowski, Daniel Sheppard, Ihor Bilchenko (Ігор Більченко), Ivan Zabrodin, John Brechon, Marcin Stachura, Marco Rota, Robert Yau, Walker Welch, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Jin Mochizuki (望月仁)15Antoine Cantin, Dan Cohen, Erik Akkersdijk, Jayden McNeill, Maarten Smit, Oscar Roth Andersen, Piotr Kózka, Simon Westlund, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Yu-Huan Huang (黃宇瑍)15Anssi Vanhala, Antoine Cantin, Erik Akkersdijk, Henrik Buus Aagaard, Jakub Kipa, Louis Cormier, Przemysław Kaleta, Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Yu Sajima (佐島優), Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)Ivan Smirnov14Bence Barát, Callum Hales-Jepp, Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Corey Sakowski, Daniel Sheppard, Jan Bentlage, Kai Jiptner, Maarten Smit, Simon Westlund, Vincent Hartanto UtomoLuis Javier Iáñez Pareja14Ainesh Sevellaraja, Antoine Cantin, Dan Cohen, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Milán Baticz, Simon Westlund, Sébastien Auroux, Vincent Hartanto UtomoAli Salavati (علی صلواتی)13Baiqiang Dong (董百强), Bence Barát, Clément Gallet, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Jimmy Coll, Moritz Karl, Sébastien Auroux, Tim Reynolds, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Daniil Lee13Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทย์โยธิน), Cornelius Dieckmann, Feliks Zemdegs, Kevin Costello III, Mats Valk, Milán Baticz, Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์), Robert Yau, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Dmitry Dergunov13Antoine Cantin, Dmitry Zvyagintsev, Feliks Zemdegs, Hunor Bózsing, Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Mats Valk, Michał Pleskowicz, Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์), Przemysław Kaleta, Rowe HesslerMatheus Barbosa de Miranda13Bence Barát, Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Daniel Sheppard, Fakhri Raihaan, Maarten Smit, Marcin Zalewski, Riley Woo, Simon Westlund, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Wojciech SzatanowskiChi-Lun Hong (洪啟倫)12Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Eric Limeback, Feliks Zemdegs, Jorge Castillo Matas, Kai Jiptner, Milán Baticz, Pedro Santos Guimarães, Wojciech Szatanowski, Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)Erh-Sheng Kuo (郭爾陞)12Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Hunor Bózsing, Jayden McNeill, Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Kevin Costello III, Mats Valk, Przemysław Kaleta, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Sittinon Sukhaya (สิทธินนท์ สุขายะ)11Antoine Cantin, Bhargav Narasimhan, Dmitry Zvyagintsev, Feliks Zemdegs, Hunor Bózsing, Marcin Zalewski, Mats Valk, Michał Pleskowicz, Morten Arborg, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Guus Razoux Schultz9Adrian Lehmann, Clément Gallet, Erik Akkersdijk, Jimmy Coll, Laura Ohrndorf, Moritz Karl, Sébastien Auroux, Tim Reynolds, Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭), Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Hyo-Min Seo8Bill Wang, Feliks Zemdegs, Gabriel Dechichi Barbar, Justin Mallari, Mats Valk, Michał Pleskowicz, Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์), Piti Pichedpan (ปิติ พิเชษฐพันธ์), Przemysław Kaleta, Rowe HesslerYinqin Li (李尹钦)8Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทย์โยธิน), Bill Wang, Cornelius Dieckmann, Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Milán Baticz, Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์), Robert Yau, Rowe Hessler, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Peter Hung7David Woner, Kanneti Sae Han (คันธ์เนตี แซ่ห่าน), Mats Valk, Michał Pleskowicz, Milán Baticz, Moritz Karl, Robert Yau, Stephen Adhisaputra, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Tomohiro Tanno (丹野智博)5Antoine Cantin, Bill Wang, Dmitry Zvyagintsev, Feliks Zemdegs, Gabriel Dechichi Barbar, Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Justin Mallari, Mats Valk, Michał Pleskowicz, Rowe HesslerZhizhe Liang (梁稚喆)4Andreas Pohl, Daniel Sheppard, Dmitry Karyakin, Grzegorz Jałocha, Jakob Kogler, Kaijun Lin (林恺俊), Marcell Endrey, Oleg Gritsenko, Oliver Frost, Zane Carney


----------



## Mikel (Mar 1, 2014)

Carrot said:


> Why not do it yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was very surprised that I did not have a nemesis! It looks like Daniel Sheppard needs to improve his 3BLD mean.


----------



## Iggy (Mar 1, 2014)

Yay I don't have a nemesis anymore. Cool how I subbed my former nemesis (Dan Sheppard) in 3 events (Pyra, 3BLD and 4BLD).


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 1, 2014)

*Countries of the people with no nemesis*


Spoiler




*Country**People*USA44Poland24Germany20China17Japan16Indonesia15United Kingdom11France9Italy8Hungary8Russia8Canada8Australia7Sweden7Spain7Korea6Finland5Netherlands5Ukraine5Taiwan5Denmark4Thailand4Malaysia4Brazil4India4Austria3Colombia2Philippines2Ireland1Latvia1Greece1New Zealand1Belgium1Singapore1Norway1Vietnam1Chile1



*Countries of the people with no nemesis, ordered by participation percentage*


Spoiler




*Country**People**Total People**Percentage*Ireland1166.25%Finland51184.24%United Kingdom112813.91%Latvia1263.85%Austria3873.45%Denmark41602.50%Australia72922.40%Greece1432.33%Italy83492.29%Poland2410592.27%Germany209362.14%Hungary83772.12%Sweden73561.97%Japan168161.96%Netherlands52611.92%Russia84391.82%Indonesia1510211.47%Ukraine53831.31%Spain75941.18%Thailand43501.14%Malaysia43581.12%France98181.10%Korea65451.10%New Zealand1921.09%Canada88400.95%USA4449940.88%Belgium11270.79%Taiwan56480.77%Colombia22970.67%Singapore11540.65%Norway11860.54%Brazil49840.41%China1744140.39%Vietnam12540.39%Philippines25260.38%Chile13000.33%India422050.18%



*People who nemesize the most people uniquely*
(A count of people in Carrot's second table)


Spoiler




*Name**Count*Daniel Sheppard21Feliks Zemdegs21Yu Nakajima (中島悠)16Simon Westlund8Jan Bentlage6Bence Barát6Vincent Hartanto Utomo6Marcin Zalewski6Sébastien Auroux5Erik Akkersdijk4Dan Cohen3Antoine Cantin3Milán Baticz2John Brechon2Andreas Pohl2Michał Pleskowicz2Mats Valk1Henrik Buus Aagaard1Evan Liu1Jakob Kogler1Michał Halczuk1Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)1Cornelius Dieckmann1Oscar Roth Andersen1Jonatan Kłosko1Jakub Kipa1Simon Crawford1Piotr Michał Padlewski1



*Pairs of people who nemesize*
(A count of pairs in Carrot's third table)


Spoiler




*Names**Count*Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu5Louis Cormier, Simon Westlund4Feliks Zemdegs, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)4Erik Akkersdijk, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)3Bence Barát, Simon Westlund2Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard2Erik Akkersdijk, Simon Westlund2Antoine Cantin, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)2Daniel Sheppard, Robert Yau2Daniel Sheppard, Przemysław Kaleta2Jan Bentlage, Sébastien Auroux1Daniel Sheppard, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)1Daniel Sheppard, Simon Westlund1Andreas Pohl, Daniel Sheppard1Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)1Henrik Buus Aagaard, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)1Bence Barát, Feliks Zemdegs1Dan Cohen, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)1Dan Cohen, Evan Liu1Erik Akkersdijk, Louis Cormier1Erik Akkersdijk, Henrik Buus Aagaard1Bence Barát, Louis Cormier1Evan Liu, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)1Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs1Feliks Zemdegs, Robert Yau1Feliks Zemdegs, Jayden McNeill1Simon Westlund, Vincent Hartanto Utomo1Daniel Sheppard, Jakob Kogler1Daniel Sheppard, Jayden McNeill1Erik Akkersdijk, Marcin Zalewski1Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk1Oscar Roth Andersen, Riadi Arsandi1Jakob Kogler, Kai Jiptner1Bence Barát, Marcin Zalewski1Kaijun Lin (林恺俊), Tim Wong1Evan Liu, Pierre Bouvier1


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Mar 1, 2014)

I was surprised to find I no longer have a nemesis, completely forgot about 3BLD mean. Thanks to Dan for having an even worse mean than I do .


----------



## Sajwo (Mar 1, 2014)

best official avg100 in 2x2/3x3/4x4

top3 places


----------



## Stefan (Mar 2, 2014)

This year's new WCA members come from...


```
202  India
 74  USA
 70  Poland
 42  Brazil
 30  South Africa
 29  Turkey
 28  Ukraine
 24  Korea
 22  China
 20  Australia
 18  Germany
 11  Colombia
 11  Vietnam
  9  Spain
  8  France
  7  Netherlands
  7  Sweden
  3  Italy
  2  Malaysia
  2  Switzerland
  2  Denmark
  2  Canada
  1  Indonesia
  1  Montenegro
  1  Hong Kong
  1  Chile

SELECT count(*) freshmen, countryId country
FROM Persons
WHERE id like '2014%'
GROUP BY countryId
ORDER BY freshmen desc
```


----------



## Carrot (Mar 2, 2014)

Stefan said:


> This year's new WCA members come from...
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Maybe you should use a newer export...


```
370	India
181	USA
99	Poland	
49	China
43	Australia
42	Brazil
32	Singapore
30	South Africa
29	Turkey
28	Korea
28	Ukraine
25	Germany
23	Colombia
22	Philippines
20	Romania
11	Vietnam
11	Peru
10	Japan
9	Spain
8	Finland
8	France
8	Belgium
7	Sweden
7	Malaysia
7	United Kingdom
7	Netherlands
6	Russia
4	Canada
3	Italy
2	Switzerland
2	Denmark
2	Mexico
2	Montenegro
1	Saudi Arabia
1	Iceland
1	Indonesia
1	Hong Kong
1	Chile

SELECT count(*) freshmen, countryId country
FROM Persons
WHERE id like '2014%'
GROUP BY countryId
ORDER BY freshmen desc

used on: WCA_export284_20140227
```


----------



## Stefan (Mar 2, 2014)

Oops. I thought of it when I started, and then forgot. I should start using the public export for these (easier to update).


----------



## CHJ (Mar 5, 2014)

Worst world ranking of an NR for each country?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 6, 2014)

Mikel said:


> I was very surprised that I did not have a nemesis! It looks like Daniel Sheppard needs to improve his 3BLD mean.


I was surprised too - at first I started looking for 1 nemesis, then 2, then 3, then finally it occurred to me to check the no nemesis list. I completely forgot about 3BLD mean.



Stefan said:


> This year's new WCA members come from...
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Yay, India! And there were 3 sub-12 3x3x3 from India up until this year, but now there are 10. Looks like we're finally seeing some improvement to this?


----------



## cubizh (Mar 7, 2014)

I don't remember doing this recently, so here goes:


Spoiler: New WCA Members by Month (2010-2013 period)


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 9, 2014)

Biggest single:average disparities?

I'm guessing Rami is first, what about the others? (as in single bad ranking average good ranking, not vice versa, so not counting the current 2x2 single and sq1 single WR holder)


----------



## kcl (Mar 9, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Biggest single:average disparities?
> 
> I'm guessing Rami is first, what about the others? (as in single bad ranking single good ranking, not vice versa)



Can you clarify what you mean by this? I'm confused.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 9, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Biggest single:average disparities?
> 
> I'm guessing Rami is first, what about the others? (as in single bad ranking single good ranking, not vice versa)



How about excluding 2x2?



kclejeune said:


> Can you clarify what you mean by this? I'm confused.



He means to calculate the ratio of single ranking : average ranking for one event.

Ex, my OH would be 27:2 = 13.5:1, which is probably quite high on the list.


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 10, 2014)

Yeah, 91:1 is pretty bad xD anybody got the stats though excluding 2x2?


----------



## cubizh (Mar 10, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Biggest single:average disparities?
> 
> I'm guessing Rami is first, what about the others? (as in single bad ranking average good ranking, not vice versa, so not counting the current 2x2 single and sq1 single WR holder)





Spoiler: All events single / average ranks






Spoiler: 222




* WCAIds	** Name	** Country	** Single Rank	** Avg Rank	** Ratio	* 2011SBAH01	 Rami Sbahi	 USA	 91	 1	 91.000	 2011ETTE01	 Lucas Etter	 USA	 95	 3	 31.667	 2013MAHM02	 Sameer Mahmood	 United Kingdom	 118	 5	 23.600	 2012CHOS01	 SeungBeom Cho	 Korea	 305	 13	 23.462	 2009BARB01	 Gabriel Dechichi Barbar	 Brazil	 216	 14	 15.429	 2009OLSO01	 Christopher Olson	 USA	 30	 2	 15.000	 2008BARA01	 Bence Barát	 Hungary	 159	 12	 13.250	 2013UVES01	 Mattias Uvesten	 Sweden	 545	 43	 12.674	 2009JUNY01	 Howard Wong Jun Yen (黄俊仁)	 Malaysia	 679	 63	 10.778	 2011ANNE01	 Edoardo Annesi	 Italy	 526	 57	 9.228	 2011OBLA01	 Alexey Oblaukhov	 Russia	 138	 15	 9.200	 2011JINS01	 Jinseong Kim (김진성)	 Korea	 713	 80	 8.913	 2010KYEO01	 Lee Kyeong-Sub (이경섭)	 Korea	 164	 20	 8.200	 2012PANJ02	 Jiekang Pan (潘杰康)	 China	 886	 109	 8.128	 2012LAUR02	 Anthony Lauro	 USA	 601	 74	 8.122	 2009LINK01	 Ken Lin (練柏健)	 Hong Kong	 1187	 147	 8.075	 2012MCNE01	 Jayden McNeill	 Australia	 39	 5	 7.800	 2013LANG03	 Mason Langenderfer	 USA	 846	 110	 7.691	 2010XION01	 Zhaohan Xiong	 New Zealand	 578	 77	 7.506	 2010GARC02	 Carlos Méndez García-Barroso	 Spain	 30	 4	 7.500	 2011KARI03	 Mohammad Reza Karimi (محمد رضا کریمی)	 Iran	 111	 15	 7.400	 2012MAIE01	 Daniel Maienshein	 USA	 779	 106	 7.349	 2011SUNG01	 Sungho Hong (홍성호)	 Korea	 698	 100	 6.980	 2009YICH01	 Zhou Yichen (周奕臣)	 China	 165	 24	 6.875	 2010FEUE01	 Nils Feuer	 Germany	 872	 128	 6.813	






Spoiler: 333




* WCAIds	** Name	** Country	** Single Rank	** Avg Rank	** Ratio	* 2010EVDO01	 Nikolay Evdokimov	 Russia	 267	 37	 7.216	 2009YAUR01	 Robert Yau	 United Kingdom	 29	 5	 5.800	 2009FANH01	 Haowei Fan (樊浩玮)	 China	 75	 13	 5.769	 2007VALL01	 Breandan Vallance	 United Kingdom	 49	 9	 5.444	 2010VYNN01	 Ivan Vynnyk (Іван Винник)	 Ukraine	 146	 27	 5.407	 2010BURN01	 Collin Burns	 USA	 107	 21	 5.095	 2010BRAD01	 Drew Brads	 USA	 199	 44	 4.523	 2010WANG07	 Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)	 China	 247	 61	 4.049	 2007HESS01	 Rowe Hessler	 USA	 32	 8	 4.000	 2009PICH01	 Piti Pichedpan (ปิติ พิเชษฐพันธ์)	 Thailand	 59	 15	 3.933	 2012KIMD01	 Dong-Hyun Kim (김동현)	 Korea	 405	 107	 3.785	 2011CAST02	 Michael Andres Castillo Lemus	 Colombia	 730	 198	 3.687	 2009DIEC01	 Cornelius Dieckmann	 Germany	 18	 5	 3.600	 2010GARC02	 Carlos Méndez García-Barroso	 Spain	 82	 23	 3.565	 2010SUGA01	 Sei Sugama (洲鎌星)	 Japan	 180	 53	 3.396	 2011LINA01	 Anson Lin	 China	 405	 128	 3.164	 2010KRAU02	 Martin Kraut	 Germany	 144	 46	 3.130	 2011MAHT02	 Natthaphat Mahtani (ณัฐภัทร จี มาทานี)	 Thailand	 591	 193	 3.062	 2010YOUY01	 Yongting You (尤永庭)	 China	 260	 85	 3.059	 2011CAHY03	 Hendry Cahyadi	 Indonesia	 170	 57	 2.982	 2010HUAN01	 Shih-Lun Huang (黃士倫)	 Taiwan	 960	 330	 2.909	 2011WITT02	 Michael Wittwer	 Germany	 1360	 468	 2.906	 2009JUNY01	 Howard Wong Jun Yen (黄俊仁)	 Malaysia	 219	 76	 2.882	 2013RIGO01	 Richmond Mico Rigor	 Philippines	 646	 226	 2.858	 2007HUBE01	 Stefan Huber	 Austria	 102	 36	 2.833	






Spoiler: 333bf




* WCAIds	** Name	** Country	** Single Rank	** Avg Rank	** Ratio	* 2012MANO05	 Pratyush Manocha	 India	 1853	 385	 4.813	 2012RAJK01	 Aditya Rajkumar	 India	 1843	 384	 4.799	 2011KANA02	 Rakshita Kanakaraj	 India	 1812	 383	 4.731	 2012MARI04	 José David Castiblanco Marin	 Colombia	 1768	 380	 4.653	 2006NORS01	 Bruce Norskog	 USA	 1748	 381	 4.588	 2011XUZH02	 Zhongyang Xu (徐仲阳)	 China	 1626	 356	 4.567	 2010ROSE03	 Dennis Rosero	 Colombia	 1610	 353	 4.561	 2012QUER01	 Oscar Queralt	 Argentina	 1643	 366	 4.489	 2012NETO01	 Tertuliano Carneiro de Souza Neto	 Brazil	 1668	 372	 4.484	 2012ROBL01	 Erik Paico Robles	 Peru	 1577	 360	 4.381	 2010ROJA01	 Cristobal Villa Rojas	 Chile	 1524	 350	 4.354	 2008FLAS01	 Reid Flasinski	 USA	 1592	 374	 4.257	 2010ZHAN01	 Haifeng Zhang (章海峰)	 China	 1534	 361	 4.249	 2012BRUN01	 Vincent Bruns	 Germany	 1480	 351	 4.217	 2011SCHN02	 Maximilian Julius Schneider	 Germany	 1589	 377	 4.215	 2013ARIZ01	 Miguel Angel Ariza	 Colombia	 1402	 333	 4.210	 2007KWAN02	 Song Kwan-Sik (송관식)	 Korea	 1469	 352	 4.173	 2012TLYA01	 Aygul Tlyavsina	 Russia	 1542	 370	 4.168	 2010ADRI01	 Yosua Adriadi	 Indonesia	 1398	 338	 4.136	 2005FLEI01	 Jeremy Fleischman	 USA	 1449	 357	 4.059	 2010PRAJ01	 Brillian Prajudistisia	 Indonesia	 1481	 367	 4.035	 2008VELA01	 Nakai Velasquez	 USA	 1511	 378	 3.997	 2011AOSI01	 Duje Ćosić	 Croatia	 1297	 327	 3.966	 2010GOLD01	 Zach Goldman	 USA	 1211	 308	 3.932	 2009CHAO03	 Chao Liu 2 (刘超)	 China	 1424	 363	 3.923	






Spoiler: 333fm




* WCAIds	** Name	** Country	** Single Rank	** Avg Rank	** Ratio	* 2011RADE01	 Thorsten Rademaker	 Germany	 1141	 51	 22.373	 2011CHEN54	 Yuxuan Chen (陈雨璇)	 China	 804	 41	 19.610	 2013SING09	 Shrey Singhal	 India	 879	 47	 18.702	 2008MATS04	 Takayuki Matsumoto (松本孝之)	 Japan	 804	 44	 18.273	 2012MICK01	 Willi Mickein	 Germany	 879	 50	 17.580	 2009YANG31	 Chung Tze Yang (钟志扬)	 Malaysia	 804	 46	 17.478	 2014CHON01	 Bryan Chong	 Singapore	 736	 44	 16.727	 2014HALE02	 Lee Seung Ha	 Korea	 491	 32	 15.344	 2010SCHM01	 Leon Schmidtchen	 Germany	 736	 48	 15.333	 2008CHEN27	 Shuang Chen (陈霜)	 China	 56	 4	 14.000	 2012BRUN01	 Vincent Bruns	 Germany	 360	 27	 13.333	 2012ADRI01	 Adrian Roșu	 Romania	 360	 28	 12.857	 2012KABI01	 Shubhayan Kabir	 India	 491	 39	 12.590	 2005ANGO01	 Carlos Angosto Hernández	 Spain	 360	 29	 12.414	 2011SHAH01	 Dharmesh Shahu	 India	 491	 40	 12.275	 2006ARAK01	 Sinpei Araki (荒木慎平)	 Japan	 491	 42	 11.690	 2011DWYE02	 Nathan Dwyer	 USA	 426	 37	 11.514	 2009GARR01	 José Garrido	 Chile	 300	 31	 9.677	 2008ZHAN13	 Hong Zhang (张宏)	 China	 216	 23	 9.391	 2013HALI01	 Timothy Halim	 Singapore	 300	 33	 9.091	 2005TOLE01	 Alexandre Toledo Guillén	 Spain	 426	 48	 8.875	 2010AGUI04	 Pablo Aguilar Dominguez	 Spain	 216	 25	 8.640	 2008JINX01	 Xiaobo Jin (金晓波)	 China	 259	 30	 8.633	 2008SMIT04	 Maarten Smit	 Netherlands	 107	 13	 8.231	 2010THOM03	 Blake Thompson	 USA	 300	 37	 8.108	






Spoiler: 333ft




* WCAIds	** Name	** Country	** Single Rank	** Avg Rank	** Ratio	* 2008YUNS02	 Yunsu Nam (남윤수)	 Korea	 9	 3	 3.000	 2010KIPA01	 Jakub Kipa	 Poland	 11	 4	 2.750	 2012CAMP03	 Gabriel Pereira Campanha	 Brazil	 2	 1	 2.000	 2011SBAH01	 Rami Sbahi	 USA	 16	 10	 1.600	 2009LIUE01	 Evan Liu	 USA	 72	 48	 1.500	 2008TAKA01	 Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)	 Japan	 3	 2	 1.500	 2010NGUY44	 Nguyễn Việt Hoàng	 Vietnam	 47	 32	 1.469	 2006TABU02	 Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)	 Japan	 44	 30	 1.467	 2011REYE04	 Stephano Saucedo Reyes	 Mexico	 148	 104	 1.423	 2010ALWA01	 Jundi Ahmad Alwan	 Indonesia	 138	 97	 1.423	 2008SANG04	 Park Sang-Min (박상민)	 Korea	 218	 154	 1.416	 2010ALFA04	 Andriyan Alfayed	 Indonesia	 237	 168	 1.411	 2008ITUR01	 Jon Ander Iturburu	 Spain	 773	 548	 1.411	 2012FARA01	 Ali Farahani (علی فراهانی)	 Iran	 117	 83	 1.410	 2010LIHO02	 Honglian Li (李宏炼)	 China	 69	 49	 1.408	 2006TABU01	 Shusei Tabuchi (田渕柊星)	 Japan	 198	 141	 1.404	 2010SUGI01	 Fernaldy Sugianto	 Indonesia	 517	 370	 1.397	 2013CABR01	 Christopher Cabrera	 USA	 190	 136	 1.397	 2008CUST01	 John Paul Custodio	 Philippines	 490	 351	 1.396	 2006JOHA02	 Örjan Johansson	 Sweden	 763	 547	 1.395	 2010HARI02	 Dedi Hariyadi	 Indonesia	 121	 87	 1.391	 2011LAZO01	 Oleksandr Lazorenko (Олександр Лазоренко)	 Ukraine	 652	 470	 1.387	 2010TARE01	 Teera Tareesuchevakul (ธีรา ธารีสุชีวกุล)	 Thailand	 183	 132	 1.386	 2009THIE03	 Austin Thielemier	 USA	 665	 481	 1.383	 2010BROP01	 Myles Brophy	 USA	 744	 541	 1.375	






Spoiler: 333oh




* WCAIds	** Name	** Country	** Single Rank	** Avg Rank	** Ratio	* 2010CANT02	 Antoine Cantin	 Canada	 27	 2	 13.500	 2010YUPH01	 Phil Yu	 USA	 45	 4	 11.250	 2009PLES01	 Michał Pleskowicz	 Poland	 6	 1	 6.000	 2008TANN02	 Tomohiro Tanno (丹野智博)	 Japan	 103	 19	 5.421	 2008JONG03	 Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호)	 Korea	 77	 15	 5.133	 2012KALH01	 Simon Kalhofer	 Germany	 392	 94	 4.170	 2009TAND01	 Ramble Tandar	 Philippines	 84	 23	 3.652	 2010SHRI02	 Hersh Shrivastava	 USA	 148	 41	 3.610	 2009CHAR03	 Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์)	 Thailand	 25	 7	 3.571	 2012DERG01	 Dmitry Dergunov	 Russia	 91	 27	 3.370	 2011ULIN01	 Joel Ulin	 Sweden	 231	 69	 3.348	 2010BURN01	 Collin Burns	 USA	 56	 18	 3.111	 2010TIEN02	 Wen-chung Tien (田文中)	 Taiwan	 313	 102	 3.069	 2013SIER01	 Chardan Jose Valdez Sierra	 Dominican Republic	 502	 166	 3.024	 2011PUME01	 Meng'an Pu (浦梦安)	 China	 173	 58	 2.983	 2008UENO01	 Shuto Ueno (上野柊斗)	 Japan	 63	 22	 2.864	 2011HETC01	 Patrick Hetco	 Germany	 186	 65	 2.862	 2013TALU01	 Kabyanil Talukdar	 India	 327	 115	 2.843	 2013SEOH01	 Hyo-Min Seo	 Korea	 54	 19	 2.842	 2010WANG58	 Yu-Chen Wang (王于宸)	 Taiwan	 464	 164	 2.829	 2009OLSO01	 Christopher Olson	 USA	 299	 106	 2.821	 2011LINA01	 Anson Lin	 China	 149	 53	 2.811	 2008LINH01	 Hao-Zheng Lin (林浩正)	 Taiwan	 99	 36	 2.750	 2011VORO03	 Maksim Vorobyev	 Russia	 245	 90	 2.722	 2008YANG04	 Jin Yang (杨晋)	 China	 315	 116	 2.716	






Spoiler: 444




* WCAIds	** Name	** Country	** Single Rank	** Avg Rank	** Ratio	* 2011HUTN01	 Jacob Hutnyk	 Canada	 22	 5	 4.400	 2010WUIF01	 I-Fan Wu (吳亦凡)	 Taiwan	 40	 12	 3.333	 2010SUGA01	 Sei Sugama (洲鎌星)	 Japan	 29	 9	 3.222	 2010KADD01	 Abdelhak Kaddour	 France	 78	 25	 3.120	 2010WUCH02	 Chun-Hsien Wu (吳俊賢)	 Taiwan	 497	 205	 2.424	 2013PARK03	 Andrew Park	 USA	 329	 138	 2.384	 2011KNOT01	 Wojciech Knott	 Poland	 45	 19	 2.368	 2008BYEO01	 Yu Byeong-Seon (유병선)	 Korea	 139	 59	 2.356	 2010APAG01	 Richard Jay S. Apagar	 Philippines	 68	 29	 2.345	 2012LIAO03	 Zi-Xian Liao (廖子賢)	 Taiwan	 192	 83	 2.313	 2009YAUR01	 Robert Yau	 United Kingdom	 30	 13	 2.308	 2011EUNS01	 SeungWook Eun (은승욱)	 Korea	 173	 75	 2.307	 2007NAKA03	 Yu Nakajima (中島悠)	 Japan	 16	 7	 2.286	 2008NOMU01	 Keita Nomura (野村啓太)	 Japan	 180	 79	 2.278	 2010YOUY01	 Yongting You (尤永庭)	 China	 35	 16	 2.188	 2011TIIT01	 Elmo Tiitola	 Finland	 456	 211	 2.161	 2012CHOS01	 SeungBeom Cho	 Korea	 60	 28	 2.143	 2011JONA01	 Andre Febrianto Jonathan	 Indonesia	 664	 312	 2.128	 2009ROCH01	 Julien Rochette	 France	 150	 71	 2.113	 2013RASK01	 Samantha Raskind	 USA	 417	 198	 2.106	 2011LOPR01	 Aaron LoPrete	 USA	 522	 248	 2.105	 2011ZHAN31	 Canxing Zhang (张灿星)	 China	 372	 177	 2.102	 2008KJOR01	 Adam Kjörk	 Sweden	 912	 438	 2.082	 2009MOOR01	 Austin Moore	 USA	 273	 132	 2.068	 2010YUJI01	 Jianfeng Yu (余剑锋)	 China	 663	 325	 2.040	






Spoiler: 555




* WCAIds	** Name	** Country	** Single Rank	** Avg Rank	** Ratio	* 2010YOUY01	 Yongting You (尤永庭)	 China	 58	 21	 2.762	 2007SEUN04	 Yi Seung-Woo (이승우)	 Korea	 16	 6	 2.667	 2007VALL01	 Breandan Vallance	 United Kingdom	 8	 3	 2.667	 2010WEYE02	 Sebastian Weyer	 Germany	 13	 5	 2.600	 2012SHAV01	 Vladislav Shavelskiy	 Russia	 45	 20	 2.250	 2012NOBI01	 Manuel Nobis	 Germany	 369	 172	 2.145	 2006TABU02	 Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)	 Japan	 50	 24	 2.083	 2007TSAI01	 Yueh-Lin Tsai (蔡岳霖)	 Taiwan	 20	 10	 2.000	 2012ROQU01	 Pedro Henrique Da Silva Roque	 Brazil	 65	 33	 1.970	 2012COST01	 Kevin Costello III	 USA	 57	 30	 1.900	 2011HUXI01	 Xiao Hu (胡霄)	 China	 360	 195	 1.846	 2010BADR01	 Muhammad Badruddin	 Indonesia	 155	 84	 1.845	 2009TANG05	 Zhen Tang (唐镇)	 China	 349	 191	 1.827	 2011LOPR01	 Aaron LoPrete	 USA	 381	 212	 1.797	 2012LIAO03	 Zi-Xian Liao (廖子賢)	 Taiwan	 354	 197	 1.797	 2011STEI01	 Dorian Stein	 Germany	 355	 198	 1.793	 2008WUKU01	 Kuo-Hao Wu (吳國豪)	 Taiwan	 39	 22	 1.773	 2009THIE02	 Alex Thielemier	 USA	 402	 227	 1.771	 2010JORG01	 Adrian Jorghy	 Indonesia	 69	 39	 1.769	 2007BERN01	 Balázs Bernát	 Hungary	 141	 80	 1.763	 2012GLON01	 Flavian Glonț	 Romania	 295	 168	 1.756	 2007VALK01	 Mats Valk	 Netherlands	 14	 8	 1.750	 2010CHOO02	 JianHan Choong	 Malaysia	 427	 244	 1.750	 2008VECS01	 Márk Vecsernyés	 Hungary	 449	 260	 1.727	 2008BARC01	 Leo Barcenas Jr.	 Philippines	 463	 271	 1.708	






Spoiler: 666




* WCAIds	** Name	** Country	** Single Rank	** Avg Rank	** Ratio	* 2005AKKE01	 Erik Akkersdijk	 Netherlands	 46	 24	 1.917	 2011MAOS01	 Shenchuan Mao (毛神川)	 China	 59	 31	 1.903	 2010VYNN01	 Ivan Vynnyk (Іван Винник)	 Ukraine	 78	 41	 1.902	 2007WONG02	 Tim Wong	 USA	 69	 40	 1.725	 2010SHIZ01	 Zhiqing Shi (石志庆)	 China	 26	 16	 1.625	 2010YOUY01	 Yongting You (尤永庭)	 China	 87	 55	 1.582	 2009HINP01	 Pang Pak Hin (彭栢軒)	 Hong Kong	 88	 58	 1.517	 2011HAVL01	 Valentin Havlovec	 Austria	 122	 81	 1.506	 2009ZEMD01	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Australia	 3	 2	 1.500	 2011THOM01	 Justin Thomas	 USA	 12	 8	 1.500	 2011SALG01	 Daniel Cano Salgado	 Colombia	 162	 108	 1.500	 2006OOKU01	 Takayuki Ookusa (大艸尊之)	 Japan	 39	 26	 1.500	 2007TSAI01	 Yueh-Lin Tsai (蔡岳霖)	 Taiwan	 51	 34	 1.500	 2012KALE01	 Przemysław Kaleta	 Poland	 71	 48	 1.479	 2012ITOR01	 Ryo Ito (伊藤崚)	 Japan	 138	 95	 1.453	 2008GARC05	 Patrick Garcin	 France	 1658	 1157	 1.433	 2009TEEP01	 Reiko Teepere	 Estonia	 1651	 1158	 1.426	 2010ARBO01	 Morten Arborg	 Norway	 259	 182	 1.423	 2009XIAN01	 Teo Kai Xiang	 Singapore	 54	 38	 1.421	 2008PAWL03	 Michał Pawlak	 Poland	 1641	 1155	 1.421	 2010MIAZ02	 Artur Miazga	 Poland	 1634	 1152	 1.418	 2010ERIK01	 Tomas Eriksson	 Sweden	 1639	 1156	 1.418	 2009ZALI01	 Dick van Zalinge	 Netherlands	 1624	 1147	 1.416	 2009SHMA01	 Sergey Shmakov	 Russia	 141	 100	 1.410	 2013SILV29	 Alisson Carvalho da Silva	 Brazil	 1615	 1149	 1.406	






Spoiler: 777




* WCAIds	** Name	** Country	** Single Rank	** Avg Rank	** Ratio	* 2009ZEMD01	 Feliks Zemdegs	 Australia	 3	 1	 3.000	 2013CHEN16	 Jen Yuan Chen (陳楨元)	 Taiwan	 20	 12	 1.667	 2008LIKA01	 Kailong Li (李开隆)	 China	 41	 25	 1.640	 2011HAKA01	 Josef Håkanson	 Sweden	 1556	 1022	 1.523	 2009LIGE01	 Maciej Ligenza	 Poland	 1540	 1021	 1.508	 2005GUST02	 Tommy Gustavsson	 Sweden	 1537	 1020	 1.507	 2008MORE02	 Hippolyte Moreau	 France	 1531	 1019	 1.502	 2013ZIRN01	 Jānis Zirnis	 Latvia	 1523	 1018	 1.496	 2011MONT01	 Eric Fernandes Monteiro	 Brazil	 139	 94	 1.479	 2008LUYI01	 Yiliang Lu (路义亮)	 China	 1501	 1016	 1.477	 2013JACI01	 Benas Jacikas	 Lithuania	 1497	 1015	 1.475	 2008CAMP01	 Pablo Ruiz Campos	 Mexico	 1495	 1017	 1.470	 2013GAVR02	 Andrejs Gavrilovs	 Latvia	 1483	 1012	 1.465	 2011SANG02	 Sang-Jun Moon (문상준)	 Korea	 1478	 1009	 1.465	 2007HOLM02	 Tommy Holm	 Sweden	 1474	 1010	 1.459	 2011ZHYT01	 Denys Zhytnyk (Денис Житник)	 Ukraine	 1462	 1005	 1.455	 2009GARC02	 Felipe Andres Rojas Garces	 Chile	 1456	 1008	 1.444	 2006ROBA01	 Michał Robaczyk	 Poland	 1463	 1013	 1.444	 2008FERN03	 Russell Angelo Fernandez	 Philippines	 1443	 1001	 1.442	 2013HERM02	 Janis Hermanis	 Latvia	 1450	 1006	 1.441	 2003DENN01	 Ton Dennenbroek	 Netherlands	 1443	 1002	 1.440	 2009ZHAO05	 Xu Zhao (赵旭)	 China	 1435	 1007	 1.425	 2009GORA01	 Leif Göransson	 Finland	 1403	 992	 1.414	 2011BENZ01	 Boriss Benzerruki	 Latvia	 1412	 999	 1.413	 2009OSTA01	 Roman Ostapenko (Роман Остапенко)	 Ukraine	 1402	 994	 1.410	






Spoiler: clock




* WCAIds	** Name	** Country	** Single Rank	** Avg Rank	** Ratio	* 2011GUNA02	 Jonathan Irvin Gunawan	 Indonesia	 13	 3	 4.333	 2010BOUV01	 Pierre Bouvier	 France	 8	 2	 4.000	 2009KIJV01	 Prin Kijviwattanakarn (ปริญ กิจวิวัฒนการ)	 Thailand	 10	 4	 2.500	 2013CRON01	 Conor Cronin	 South Africa	 85	 35	 2.429	 2012BERG04	 Nathaniel Berg	 Sweden	 38	 17	 2.235	 2011KNOT01	 Wojciech Knott	 Poland	 57	 28	 2.036	 2009LIUE01	 Evan Liu	 USA	 2	 1	 2.000	 2010KRYU01	 Dmitry Kryuzban	 Russia	 64	 32	 2.000	 2010MAUL03	 Muhammad Arsyad Maulana	 Indonesia	 45	 23	 1.957	 2008LIMR01	 Ranz Norwin Lim	 Philippines	 82	 42	 1.952	 2008KOBA01	 Shota Kobayashi (小林聖汰)	 Japan	 80	 41	 1.951	 2010RUGA01	 Ilham Ridhwan Kharisma Yudha	 Indonesia	 75	 39	 1.923	 2006KUTI01	 Mátyás Kuti	 Hungary	 56	 31	 1.806	 2009ISHI01	 Akihiro Ishida (石田朗大)	 Japan	 77	 43	 1.791	 2011HUNG02	 Shao-Heng Hung (洪紹恆)	 Taiwan	 66	 37	 1.784	 2012WODA01	 Wojciech Włodarczyk	 Poland	 142	 80	 1.775	 2008RUDN01	 Matt Rudnicki	 USA	 248	 141	 1.759	 2008NADU01	 Deven Nadudvari	 USA	 24	 14	 1.714	 2011JUNI03	 Dicky Junior	 Indonesia	 59	 35	 1.686	 2011JONA01	 Andre Febrianto Jonathan	 Indonesia	 64	 38	 1.684	 2012JONE03	 Ryan Jones	 United Kingdom	 20	 12	 1.667	 2009CHAN15	 Juan Juli Andika Chandra	 Indonesia	 134	 81	 1.654	 2009ADAM01	 David Adams	 USA	 54	 33	 1.636	 2006SCHI01	 Zoltán Schindler	 Hungary	 165	 102	 1.618	 2008SMIT04	 Maarten Smit	 Netherlands	 8	 5	 1.600	






Spoiler: minx




* WCAIds	** Name	** Country	** Single Rank	** Avg Rank	** Ratio	* 2011WALL02	 Chris Wall	 United Kingdom	 17	 7	 2.429	 2010KIKO01	 Koo Chun Ki (顧俊祺)	 Hong Kong	 31	 14	 2.214	 2008BODO01	 Bálint Bodor	 Hungary  2	 1	 2.000	 2010COOK01	 Jonathan Cookmeyer	 USA	 16	 8	 2.000	 2010GRAB01	 Daniel Grabski	 Austria	 32	 17	 1.882	 2010HAND01	 Danurweda Handitya	 Indonesia	 125	 75	 1.667	 2008YUDA01	 Yu Da-Hyun	 Korea	 5	 3	 1.667	 2013GAVR02	 Andrejs Gavrilovs	 Latvia	 2918	 1798	 1.623	 2009PLES01	 Michał Pleskowicz	 Poland	 50	 31	 1.613	 2013GRAY01	 Sam Gray	 USA	 2878	 1797	 1.602	 2008YULA01	 Lalei Yu (余拉雷)	 China	 2870	 1795	 1.599	 2012SOUS01	 Pablo Cristian Duarte de Sousa	 Brazil	 2854	 1792	 1.593	 2007SANT01	 Lester Santos	 Philippines	 2849	 1796	 1.586	 2009WANG15	 Emily Wang	 Canada	 19	 12	 1.583	 2013HUUS01	 Nuutti Huuskonen	 Finland	 2820	 1793	 1.573	 2011ARIA01	 Fabian Orlando Vargas Arias	 Colombia	 2816	 1794	 1.570	 2012VAIA01	 Miks Vaišļa	 Latvia	 2803	 1787	 1.569	 2011ISKR01	 Kārlis Iskrovs	 Latvia	 2788	 1780	 1.566	 2007GUNW01	 Lee Gun-Woo	 Korea	 2766	 1782	 1.552	 2007MOSE01	 Callum Moseley	 Canada	 2767	 1786	 1.549	 2012RONN01	 Cæcilie Just Rønning	 Denmark	 2774	 1791	 1.549	 2010LINE02	 Manuel Laroze Lineros	 Chile	 2758	 1781	 1.549	 2008LUYU01	 Yucheng Lu (陆宇澄)	 China	 2741	 1783	 1.537	 2007YIWE03	 Yiwei Zhang (张一伟)	 China	 2740	 1785	 1.535	 2007POLS01	 Olivier Polspoel	 Belgium	 2719	 1774	 1.533	






Spoiler: pyram




* WCAIds	** Name	** Country	** Single Rank	** Avg Rank	** Ratio	* 2013UVES01	 Mattias Uvesten	 Sweden	 60	 7	 8.571	 2006NISH01	 Kentaro Nishi (西賢太郎)	 Japan	 256	 34	 7.529	 2010MAJO01	 Tim Major	 Australia	 85	 12	 7.083	 2009LLAN01	 Marvin Llaneta	 Philippines	 153	 23	 6.652	 2010UTOM01	 Vincent Hartanto Utomo	 Indonesia	 18	 3	 6.000	 2008ZAFR01	 Michael Angelo Zafra	 Philippines	 101	 17	 5.941	 2012LEEJ06	 Joseph Lee	 USA	 182	 32	 5.688	 2010FEUE01	 Nils Feuer	 Germany	 53	 10	 5.300	 2010FANG01	 David Fang	 Indonesia	 178	 37	 4.811	 2008TAIC01	 Chia-Liang Tai (戴嘉良)	 Taiwan	 273	 59	 4.627	 2007NAKA03	 Yu Nakajima (中島悠)	 Japan	 178	 40	 4.450	 2012IVAN03	 Fyodor Ivanov	 Russia	 278	 63	 4.413	 2010DAVI06	 Julian David	 Canada	 273	 62	 4.403	 2011SCHU03	 David Schult	 Germany	 296	 68	 4.353	 2013KOSK01	 Jonatan Kłosko	 Poland	 187	 43	 4.349	 2009WANG13	 Yuxuan Wang (王宇轩)	 China	 261	 63	 4.143	 2010LIUB02	 Bojiang Liu (刘柏江)	 China	 536	 130	 4.123	 2012LUKI01	 Oleksii Lukin (Олексій Лукін)	 Ukraine	 150	 38	 3.947	 2011NIAP01	 Parham Saeed Nia (پرهام سعیدنیا)	 Iran	 531	 135	 3.933	 2011KOWO01	 Paweł Kowol	 Poland	 144	 39	 3.692	 2013HARR02	 Shane Harrington	 USA	 614	 168	 3.655	 2009WYSO01	 Grzegorz Wysopal	 Poland	 723	 198	 3.652	 2014SABO01	 Dino Sabotic	 Montenegro	 811	 225	 3.604	 2012BUBE01	 Reto Bubendorf	 Switzerland	 328	 91	 3.604	 2011ESTO01	 Dexter Estolonio	 Philippines	 462	 136	 3.397	






Spoiler: skewb




* WCAIds	** Name	** Country	** Single Rank	** Avg Rank	** Ratio	* 2008NIIN01	 Hideki Niina (新名秀樹)	 Japan	 24	 2	 12.000	 2012KALE01	 Przemysław Kaleta	 Poland	 21	 4	 5.250	 2013KOSK01	 Jonatan Kłosko	 Poland	 5	 1	 5.000	 2011SAKO01	 Corey Sakowski	 USA	 40	 10	 4.000	 2010BREC01	 John Brechon	 USA	 51	 13	 3.923	 2009YAUR01	 Robert Yau	 United Kingdom	 44	 12	 3.667	 2007NAKA03	 Yu Nakajima (中島悠)	 Japan	 87	 24	 3.625	 2013LANG03	 Mason Langenderfer	 USA	 83	 23	 3.609	 2013SEKU01	 Bartosz Sekulski	 Poland	 101	 30	 3.367	 2009KOMP01	 Andrii Kompaniiets (Андрій Компанієць)	 Ukraine	 69	 22	 3.136	 2013MALI03	 Szymon Malinowski	 Poland	 59	 19	 3.105	 2009ROTA01	 Marco Rota	 Italy	 33	 11	 3.000	 2011WALL02	 Chris Wall	 United Kingdom	 114	 39	 2.923	 2013MROS01	 Marcin Mroskowiak	 Poland	 23	 8	 2.875	 2010JIMO01	 Mo Ji (季默)	 China	 88	 31	 2.839	 2012CAMI01	 Nick Camillone	 USA	 53	 19	 2.789	 2013LIWI02	 Szymon Śliwiński	 Poland	 145	 52	 2.788	 2013OSIO01	 Aleksander Osiowski	 Poland	 203	 75	 2.707	 2012JIET01	 Teo Bin Jie	 Singapore	 154	 57	 2.702	 2011SBAH01	 Rami Sbahi	 USA	 171	 66	 2.591	 2013KARC01	 Dawid Karczyński	 Poland	 173	 67	 2.582	 2009ISHI01	 Akihiro Ishida (石田朗大)	 Japan	 117	 48	 2.438	 2010CORM02	 Louis Cormier	 Canada	 138	 59	 2.339	 2010HIDA01	 Jaka Wahyu Hidayat	 Indonesia	 194	 86	 2.256	 2011ANIS01	 Dmitry Aniskin	 Russia	 124	 55	 2.255	






Spoiler: sq1




* WCAIds	** Name	** Country	** Single Rank	** Avg Rank	** Ratio	* 2011LINB01	 Brandon Lin	 USA	 28	 4	 7.000	 2010YEPM01	 Matthew Yep	 Canada	 53	 8	 6.625	 2008SANG04	 Park Sang-Min (박상민)	 Korea	 63	 13	 4.846	 2007COHE01	 Dan Cohen	 USA	 29	 9	 3.222	 2009METH01	 Brady Metherall	 Canada	 47	 15	 3.133	 2007OOBA01	 Kou Oobatake (大畠功)	 Japan	 84	 28	 3.000	 2009SUPU01	 Yuttana Suputthayangkun (ยุทธนา สุพุทธยางกูร)	 Thailand	 139	 48	 2.896	 2010CHEN40	 Cheng Chen (陈成)	 China	 19	 7	 2.714	 2007ZHUJ01	 Jianwei Zhu (朱剑伟)	 China	 27	 10	 2.700	 2011BUSC01	 Elijah Buscho	 USA	 374	 159	 2.352	 2010GIER01	 Gabriela Gierasimiuk	 Poland	 245	 106	 2.311	 2010YEJI01	 Jianfei Ye (叶剑飞)	 China	 392	 171	 2.292	 2012MCNE01	 Jayden McNeill	 Australia	 56	 25	 2.240	 2010QIUB01	 Brian Qiu	 USA	 87	 39	 2.231	 2008TAOL01	 Lin Tao (陶林)	 China	 146	 67	 2.179	 2009CHEN35	 Weifeng Cheng (程维锋)	 China	 26	 12	 2.167	 2008HANH01	 Jo Han-Hyuk (조한혁)	 Korea	 291	 135	 2.156	 2014SHIN01	 Hyuk Kyo Shin	 Korea	 75	 35	 2.143	 2011DWYE02	 Nathan Dwyer	 USA	 23	 11	 2.091	 2008PEIX01	 Xuan Pei (裴旋)	 China	 308	 149	 2.067	 2008WITG01	 Guus de Wit	 Netherlands	 62	 30	 2.067	 2010HOUL02	 Justyn Houle	 Canada	 246	 120	 2.050	 2009DROS01	 Tobias Droste	 Germany	 112	 55	 2.036	 2008LIBI01	 Bingliang Li (李炳良)	 China	 2	 1	 2.000	 2010LAND01	 Angel Arrioja Landa	 Mexico	 251	 128	 1.961


----------



## Sajwo (Mar 10, 2014)

Nice, could you do the same with average:single? 

I am pretty sure I have biggest disparities in 3x3


----------



## cubizh (Mar 10, 2014)

Sajwo said:


> Nice, could you do the same with average:single?
> 
> I am pretty sure I have biggest disparities in 3x3





Spoiler: Avg Rank / Single Rank






Spoiler: 222




* WCAIds	** Name	** Country	** Single Rank	** Avg Rank	** Ratio	* 2009KASE02	 Christian Kaserer	 Italy	 1	 399	 399.000	 2008BRAN01	 Filippo Brancaleoni	 Italy	 2	 220	 110.000	 2009PROV01	 Matteo Provasi	 Italy	 3	 296	 98.667	 2012ROQU01	 Pedro Henrique Da Silva Roque	 Brazil	 5	 419	 83.800	 2007ALMA01	 Cameron Almasi	 Iran	 28	 2270	 81.071	 2006SHEU01	 Vincent Sheu	 USA	 7	 555	 79.286	 2008BRID01	 Andy Bridger	 USA	 63	 4751	 75.413	 2006GOME01	 David Gomes	 USA	 138	 7580	 54.928	 2007POLI01	 Lorenzo Vigani Poli	 Italy	 10	 506	 50.600	 2007SHID01	 David Shi	 USA	 88	 3043	 34.580	 2012SART01	 Louis Sarthou	 France	 37	 1212	 32.757	 2011SUBA02	 Sukesh Subaharan	 India	 85	 2752	 32.376	 2006DZOA03	 Dan Dzoan	 USA	 57	 1718	 30.140	 2006WLOS01	 Paweł Włoszek	 Poland	 111	 3235	 29.144	 2009GIOR01	 Nicola Giordani	 Italy	 26	 736	 28.308	 2008ALPI01	 Vicente Albíter Alpízar	 Mexico	 106	 2933	 27.670	 2010KAPK01	 Sławomir Kapka	 Poland	 54	 1359	 25.167	 2011YEAN01	 Ángel Lin Ye	 Spain	 404	 10142	 25.104	 2014ARRU01	 Emanuel Arrunategui	 Colombia	 280	 6774	 24.193	 2007JOHN02	 Erik Johnson	 USA	 24	 566	 23.583	 2008ACEV02	 Julián González Acevedo	 Mexico	 291	 6785	 23.316	 2006GARR01	 Lucas Garron	 Germany	 15	 349	 23.267	 2012ALLI01	 Carter Allison	 USA	 127	 2710	 21.339	 2011WISN03	 Mariusz Wiśniewski	 Poland	 190	 3275	 17.237	 2013PRIN01	 Justin Prindle	 USA	 353	 5620	 15.921	






Spoiler: 333




* WCAIds	** Name	** Country	** Single Rank	** Avg Rank	** Ratio	* 2013BAUT01	 Denji Cortez Bautista	 Philippines	 43	 1444	 33.581	 2010LANE02	 Mitchell Lane	 USA	 8	 186	 23.250	 2008HASH02	 Wataru Hashimura (端村航)	 Japan	 12	 198	 16.500	 2013WOJT02	 Jakub Wojtaszewski	 Poland	 17	 238	 14.000	 2013GUMP01	 Revanth Gumpu	 USA	 715	 9286	 12.987	 2010HYUN01	 Kim Tae Hyung (김태형)	 Korea	 109	 1271	 11.661	 2011MERL01	 Davide Merli	 Italy	 121	 1378	 11.388	 2007CLAE03	 Mattias Claesson	 Sweden	 251	 2785	 11.096	 2011KNOT01	 Wojciech Knott	 Poland	 13	 142	 10.923	 2012SZEW01	 Patryk Szewczyk	 Poland	 26	 243	 9.346	 2011JOVI01	 Vincent Jovian	 Indonesia	 134	 1109	 8.276	 2013TORR02	 Jorge Guadalupe Padilla de la Torre	 Mexico	 917	 7465	 8.141	 2009OHRN01	 Laura Ohrndorf	 Germany	 481	 3876	 8.058	 2011HOFF02	 Valentin Hoffmann	 France	 28	 205	 7.321	 2010ADHI01	 Stephen Adhisaputra	 Indonesia	 18	 120	 6.667	 2008JADE01	 Henry Jade	 Philippines	 336	 2227	 6.628	 2010PROT01	 Kirt Protacio	 Australia	 14	 91	 6.500	 2009SUPC01	 Anukun Supcharoenkun (อนุกูล ทรัพย์เจริญกุล)	 Thailand	 225	 1460	 6.489	 2007JOHN02	 Erik Johnson	 USA	 118	 759	 6.432	 2010DUON01	 Tuan Nghia Duong	 Vietnam	 441	 2809	 6.370	 2008CHUC02	 Che-Ting Chu (朱哲廷)	 Taiwan	 27	 168	 6.222	 2010LEEY01	 Yi-Heng Lee (李宜衡)	 Taiwan	 16	 97	 6.063	 2011ZALE02	 Marcin Zalewski	 Poland	 10	 58	 5.800	 2010NGUY33	 Nguyễn Ngọc Thịnh	 Vietnam	 18	 103	 5.722	 2013IBRA01	 Syed Ibrahim	 Pakistan	 100	 567	 5.670	






Spoiler: 333bf




* WCAIds	** Name	** Country	** Single Rank	** Avg Rank	** Ratio	* 2007LIME01	 Eric Limeback	 Canada	 29	 273	 9.414	 2009BARB01	 Gabriel Dechichi Barbar	 Brazil	 22	 161	 7.318	 2008CASI01	 Gabriel Alejandro Orozco Casillas	 Mexico	 3	 19	 6.333	 2011ZALE02	 Marcin Zalewski	 Poland	 1	 5	 5.000	 2009ANAM01	 Muhammad Iril Khairul Anam	 Indonesia	 13	 53	 4.077	 2011FRES01	 Linus Fresz	 Germany	 48	 159	 3.313	 2008VENK01	 Sreeram Venkatarao	 USA	 104	 322	 3.096	 2010CULL01	 Victor Cullot	 France	 49	 147	 3.000	 2007XUYU01	 Yuhui Xu (许宇辉)	 China	 10	 24	 2.400	 2008SKAR01	 Arvid Skarrie	 Sweden	 70	 163	 2.329	 2009SHEP01	 Daniel Sheppard	 United Kingdom	 53	 110	 2.075	 2007STRE01	 Dennis Strehlau	 Germany	 92	 168	 1.826	 2011SZAT01	 Wojciech Szatanowski	 Poland	 66	 116	 1.758	 2006TABU02	 Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)	 Japan	 88	 149	 1.693	 2009KOZA01	 Witold Kozak	 Poland	 204	 315	 1.544	 2012ARTH01	 Noah Arthurs	 USA	 6	 9	 1.500	 2011YULI01	 Adam Rotal Yuliandaru	 Indonesia	 196	 271	 1.383	 2008MAPE01	 Reynaldo Mape Jr.	 Philippines	 54	 72	 1.333	 2007CHAN07	 Harris Chan	 Canada	 242	 307	 1.269	 2009WANG62	 Yuxin Wang (王宇欣)	 China	 9	 11	 1.222	 2010LEHM02	 Adrian Lehmann	 Germany	 18	 21	 1.167	 2011SOAR01	 Israel Machado Soares	 Brazil	 110	 128	 1.164	 2010SMIR01	 Ivan Smirnov	 Russia	 207	 240	 1.159	 2010WANG68	 Bill Wang	 Canada	 35	 40	 1.143	 2010SOUZ01	 Walter Pereira Rodrigues de Souza	 Brazil	 56	 64	 1.143	






Spoiler: 333fm




* WCAIds	** Name	** Country	** Single Rank	** Avg Rank	** Ratio	* 2004GALL02	 Clément Gallet	 France	 7	 17	 2.429	 2009OKAY01	 Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭)	 Japan	 1	 2	 2.000	 2008DONG06	 Baiqiang Dong (董百强)	 China	 13	 8	 0.615	 2010UTOM01	 Vincent Hartanto Utomo	 Indonesia	 23	 12	 0.522	 2010ADHI01	 Stephen Adhisaputra	 Indonesia	 36	 18	 0.500	 2008HASH02	 Wataru Hashimura (端村航)	 Japan	 36	 14	 0.389	 2010TANA02	 Yuki Tanaka (田中悠樹)	 Japan	 13	 5	 0.385	 2008OLLE01	 Alexander Olleta del Molino	 Spain	 23	 8	 0.348	 2008WITG01	 Guus de Wit	 Netherlands	 83	 25	 0.301	 2012POHL01	 Andreas Pohl	 Germany	 56	 15	 0.268	 2009CHAN15	 Juan Juli Andika Chandra	 Indonesia	 83	 22	 0.265	 2010AZAR01	 Nathan Azaria	 Indonesia	 178	 43	 0.242	 2007YUNQ01	 Yunqi Ouyang (欧阳韵奇)	 China	 83	 20	 0.241	 2006OOKU01	 Takayuki Ookusa (大艸尊之)	 Japan	 107	 23	 0.215	 2008AURO01	 Sébastien Auroux	 Germany	 5	 1	 0.200	 2008MAND01	 Nikhil Mande	 India	 83	 16	 0.193	 2009XUAN03	 Yan Xuan (宣炎)	 China	 178	 33	 0.185	 2008UENO01	 Shuto Ueno (上野柊斗)	 Japan	 107	 18	 0.168	 2009YONG02	 Lee Jia Yong (李伽榮)	 Malaysia	 216	 36	 0.167	 2012ITOR01	 Ryo Ito (伊藤崚)	 Japan	 216	 33	 0.153	 2010ZHAO11	 Jibo Zhao (赵吉波)	 China	 139	 20	 0.144	 2008LAUR01	 Mario Laurent	 France	 56	 8	 0.143	 2008HANK01	 Kanneti Sae Han (คันธ์เนตี แซ่ห่าน)	 Thailand	 56	 8	 0.143	 2010BENT01	 Jan Bentlage	 Germany	 36	 5	 0.139	 2012PETE03	 Marcel Peters	 Germany	 36	 5	 0.139	






Spoiler: 333ft




* WCAIds	** Name	** Country	** Single Rank	** Avg Rank	** Ratio	* 2010RAIH01	 Fakhri Raihaan	 Indonesia	 1	 8	 8.000	 2010MANG01	 Aldino Mangawing	 Indonesia	 106	 453	 4.274	 2012CHEK01	 Cezary Chełkowski	 Poland	 29	 90	 3.103	 2011REED01	 Austin Reed	 USA	 96	 287	 2.990	 2010PULC01	 Ernie Pulchny	 USA	 126	 308	 2.444	 2006BUUS01	 Henrik Buus Aagaard	 Denmark	 4	 9	 2.250	 2009SUPC01	 Anukun Supcharoenkun (อนุกูล ทรัพย์เจริญกุล)	 Thailand	 58	 124	 2.138	 2011ALAL01	 Muhammad Zhafran Al-Allam	 Indonesia	 74	 155	 2.095	 2011LEBA01	 Fabien Lebailly	 France	 99	 202	 2.040	 2011GANE01	 Fandy Ramadhan Ganefianto	 Indonesia	 160	 313	 1.956	 2007JEEH01	 Chang Jee-Hoon	 Korea	 15	 28	 1.867	 2012KROK01	 Anton Krokhmal (Антон Крохмаль)	 Ukraine	 100	 180	 1.800	 2011JONA01	 Andre Febrianto Jonathan	 Indonesia	 62	 110	 1.774	 2010HOMI01	 Ming-Feng Ho (何明峰)	 Taiwan	 206	 349	 1.694	 2010SVEN01	 Kenneth Svendson	 Denmark	 87	 140	 1.609	 2009OKAD01	 Yuta Okada (岡田雄太)	 Japan	 246	 394	 1.602	 2005VANH01	 Anssi Vanhala	 Finland	 7	 11	 1.571	 2011ALIA01	 Achmad Nur Aliansyah	 Indonesia	 19	 29	 1.526	 2008LAMH01	 Hong Tan Lam	 Norway	 78	 119	 1.526	 2009BOON04	 Tong Boonrod (ต๋อง บุญรอด)	 Thailand	 10	 15	 1.500	 2011CHEC01	 Maxim Chechnev	 Russia	 89	 131	 1.472	 2007ESPI01	 Phillip Espinoza	 USA	 159	 233	 1.465	 2009PUTR06	 Janitra Ezra Putra	 Indonesia	 280	 407	 1.454	 2011ZALE02	 Marcin Zalewski	 Poland	 42	 61	 1.452	 2008CLAR01	 Thompson Clarke	 Canada	 87	 126	 1.448	






Spoiler: 333oh




* WCAIds	** Name	** Country	** Single Rank	** Avg Rank	** Ratio	* 2009CONT01	 Giovanni Contardi	 Italy	 3	 104	 34.667	 2012MORA05	 Neil Morales	 USA	 2	 53	 26.500	 2007ALEX01	 Piotr Alexandrowicz	 Poland	 18	 330	 18.333	 2009SALA01	 Jorge Leonardo Sánchez Salazar	 Mexico	 83	 1321	 15.916	 2008ANDE02	 Oscar Roth Andersen	 Denmark	 24	 362	 15.083	 2012CROS01	 Jonah Crosby	 USA	 88	 1244	 14.136	 2010BREC01	 John Brechon	 USA	 14	 103	 7.357	 2011JAEH01	 Jang Jae-Hyouk	 Korea	 266	 1865	 7.011	 2009POOK01	 Baramee Pookcharoen (บารมี พุกเจริญ)	 Thailand	 7	 43	 6.143	 2008PIAU01	 Antoine Piau	 France	 72	 437	 6.069	 2007NESS01	 Christopher Ness	 United Kingdom	 264	 1528	 5.788	 2012GRUB01	 Matthias Gruber	 Austria	 84	 467	 5.560	 2008CASQ01	 Jemco Casquejo	 Philippines	 419	 2314	 5.523	 2011CHAN12	 Heo Chang-Hoe (허창회)	 Korea	 64	 338	 5.281	 2010BROW03	 Andrew Brown	 USA	 31	 155	 5.000	 2012WEEC01	 Colin Wee	 USA	 204	 1016	 4.980	 2007ADSU01	 Justin Adsuara	 USA	 23	 107	 4.652	 2010WANG17	 Yiwei Wang (王祎玮)	 China	 117	 533	 4.556	 2009PUTR05	 Hadrian Josna Putra	 Indonesia	 1029	 4658	 4.527	 2010DIRK01	 Christian Dirks	 Germany	 30	 135	 4.500	 2012SZEW01	 Patryk Szewczyk	 Poland	 117	 521	 4.453	 2010SENG01	 Yong Rong Seng (杨荣盛)	 Malaysia	 256	 1113	 4.348	 2011NARA02	 Bhargav Narasimhan	 India	 5	 21	 4.200	 2010DATL01	 Ronnel Datlag	 USA	 250	 1042	 4.168	 2006DZOA02	 Chris Dzoan	 USA	 37	 152	 4.108	






Spoiler: 444




* WCAIds	** Name	** Country	** Single Rank	** Avg Rank	** Ratio	* 2011ZAKA01	 Achmad Rizki Zakaria	 Indonesia	 6	 229	 38.167	 2013FORT01	 Christian de Sena Fortunato	 Brazil	 62	 455	 7.339	 2008MORE02	 Hippolyte Moreau	 France	 128	 827	 6.461	 2012ROQU01	 Pedro Henrique Da Silva Roque	 Brazil	 7	 33	 4.714	 2006GUNJ01	 Mitsuki Gunji (郡司光貴)	 Japan	 17	 76	 4.471	 2008LIUE01	 Edward Liu	 USA	 72	 316	 4.389	 2008SEPT01	 Rodrigo Septién Rodríguez	 Spain	 81	 333	 4.111	 2011SALG01	 Daniel Cano Salgado	 Colombia	 46	 182	 3.957	 2009LINK01	 Ken Lin (練柏健)	 Hong Kong	 49	 191	 3.898	 2004KRIG01	 Gunnar Krig	 Sweden	 63	 232	 3.683	 2010STOI01	 Stefan Stoiber	 Austria	 248	 835	 3.367	 2009SMIT03	 Andy Smith	 USA	 93	 304	 3.269	 2008LINE02	 Edward Lin	 USA	 11	 34	 3.091	 2009POOK01	 Baramee Pookcharoen (บารมี พุกเจริญ)	 Thailand	 250	 748	 2.992	 2010KRAU02	 Martin Kraut	 Germany	 27	 77	 2.852	 2011JIAN15	 Xiaojie Jiang (蒋孝杰)	 China	 119	 339	 2.849	 2008CRAW01	 Simon Crawford	 United Kingdom	 102	 289	 2.833	 2008BERE01	 Brúnó Bereczki	 Hungary	 248	 698	 2.815	 2009ARIA01	 Heribertus Ariando	 Indonesia	 532	 1474	 2.771	 2011ACCO01	 Giulia Accorsi	 Italy	 197	 528	 2.680	 2006TABU02	 Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)	 Japan	 18	 48	 2.667	 2012ADLO01	 Aramayis Adloyan (Արամայիս Ադլոյան)	 Armenia	 613	 1618	 2.639	 2012SHAV01	 Vladislav Shavelskiy	 Russia	 23	 60	 2.609	 2012GAOS02	 Sui Gao (高随)	 China	 470	 1211	 2.577	 2007CHAN07	 Harris Chan	 Canada	 133	 341	 2.564	






Spoiler: 555




* WCAIds	** Name	** Country	** Single Rank	** Avg Rank	** Ratio	* 2008ASIS01	 Kristopher De Asis	 Canada	 3	 27	 9.000	 2012ITOR01	 Ryo Ito (伊藤崚)	 Japan	 19	 69	 3.632	 2012TYCK01	 Luke Tycksen	 USA	 206	 626	 3.039	 2011ALAL01	 Muhammad Zhafran Al-Allam	 Indonesia	 97	 291	 3.000	 2012OKUY01	 Shunsuke Okuyama (奥山駿介)	 Japan	 99	 288	 2.909	 2011EUNS01	 SeungWook Eun (은승욱)	 Korea	 5	 14	 2.800	 2008LAMH01	 Hong Tan Lam	 Norway	 17	 45	 2.647	 2007COHE01	 Dan Cohen	 USA	 6	 15	 2.500	 2010SOPC01	 Andrew Sopchak	 USA	 338	 742	 2.195	 2008LINE02	 Edward Lin	 USA	 36	 79	 2.194	 2011KIRU01	 Kesava Kirupa	 India	 258	 565	 2.190	 2008LEUN02	 So Chi Leung	 Hong Kong	 121	 255	 2.107	 2011SUBA02	 Sukesh Subaharan	 India	 392	 805	 2.054	 2008LINH01	 Hao-Zheng Lin (林浩正)	 Taiwan	 26	 53	 2.038	 2008NOMU01	 Keita Nomura (野村啓太)	 Japan	 118	 236	 2.000	 2010TARE01	 Teera Tareesuchevakul (ธีรา ธารีสุชีวกุล)	 Thailand	 239	 464	 1.941	 2007PERG01	 Olivér Perge	 Hungary	 260	 503	 1.935	 2013MAZA01	 Zailin Ma (马再霖)	 China	 526	 1010	 1.920	 2012ADAM03	 Alexey Adamov	 Russia	 315	 604	 1.917	 2013HONG04	 Deyan Hong (洪德衍)	 China	 836	 1601	 1.915	 2010KADD01	 Abdelhak Kaddour	 France	 33	 63	 1.909	 2008LEEY01	 Yi Lee (李屹)	 Taiwan	 219	 416	 1.900	 2009CHEN35	 Weifeng Cheng (程维锋)	 China	 103	 195	 1.893	 2012LOKW01	 Wong Hiu Lok	 Hong Kong	 56	 106	 1.893	 2011LARS02	 Joshua Larson	 USA	 632	 1189	 1.881	






Spoiler: 666




* WCAIds	** Name	** Country	** Single Rank	** Avg Rank	** Ratio	* 2013WEIY02	 Yelong Wei (魏业隆)	 China	 38	 239	 6.289	 2009KITM01	 Mok Man Kit	 Hong Kong	 49	 192	 3.918	 2012WENI01	 Ivan Lew Yi Wen	 Malaysia	 34	 125	 3.676	 2011ZHAN24	 Chunyu Zhang 2 (张春雨)	 China	 32	 87	 2.719	 2008WUKU01	 Kuo-Hao Wu (吳國豪)	 Taiwan	 30	 72	 2.400	 2007COHE01	 Dan Cohen	 USA	 6	 14	 2.333	 2008TAKA01	 Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)	 Japan	 84	 186	 2.214	 2011CHEN03	 Guan Ying Chen (陳冠穎)	 Taiwan	 50	 107	 2.140	 2012FINO01	 Viktor Finogenov	 Russia	 139	 290	 2.086	 2011QUAC01	 David Quach	 Germany	 271	 520	 1.919	 2012KUMA03	 Andhol Shravan Kumar	 India	 499	 943	 1.890	 2011WALL02	 Chris Wall	 United Kingdom	 104	 191	 1.837	 2009ZHAN53	 Weixing Zhang (张炜星)	 China	 18	 33	 1.833	 2010ZHAO11	 Jibo Zhao (赵吉波)	 China	 229	 419	 1.830	 2009FRAN05	 Gustavo Maysonnave Franck	 Brazil	 36	 65	 1.806	 2012BEAH01	 Ciarán Beahan	 Ireland	 48	 83	 1.729	 2009SUNH02	 Hongye Sun (孙虹烨)	 China	 152	 261	 1.717	 2010MEHR01	 Malte von Mehren	 Denmark	 155	 252	 1.626	 2013RASK01	 Samantha Raskind	 USA	 97	 156	 1.608	 2011IIDA01	 Tomoya Iida (飯田朋也)	 Japan	 35	 56	 1.600	 2012ZABR01	 Ivan Zabrodin	 Russia	 72	 115	 1.597	 2011PETE04	 Trevor Petersen	 USA	 125	 199	 1.592	 2010VESC01	 Gianluca Veschi	 Italy	 124	 190	 1.532	 2012CARL03	 Alexandre Carlier	 France	 188	 285	 1.516	 2012WANG23	 Ke Wang (王珂)	 China	 324	 489	 1.509	






Spoiler: 777




* WCAIds	** Name	** Country	** Single Rank	** Avg Rank	** Ratio	* 2010CHEN20	 Lin Chen (陈霖)	 China	 1	 3	 3.000	 2012SAMO01	 Maksym Samoilenko (Максим Самойленко)	 Ukraine	 291	 820	 2.818	 2009HINP01	 Pang Pak Hin (彭栢軒)	 Hong Kong	 87	 193	 2.218	 2012CAMP02	 Alejandro Muñoz Campo	 Colombia	 304	 587	 1.931	 2007CICH01	 Łukasz Cichecki	 Poland	 89	 168	 1.888	 2011AZZO01	 Bryson Azzopardi	 Australia	 130	 229	 1.762	 2011VARG01	 Juan Camilo Vargas	 Colombia	 140	 231	 1.650	 2009JUNY01	 Howard Wong Jun Yen (黄俊仁)	 Malaysia	 29	 47	 1.621	 2009KORB02	 Lasse Korbanka	 Germany	 154	 246	 1.597	 2008VARG01	 Dániel Varga	 Hungary	 74	 116	 1.568	 2012ZABR01	 Ivan Zabrodin	 Russia	 64	 95	 1.484	 2009PLES01	 Michał Pleskowicz	 Poland	 414	 610	 1.473	 2010CORM02	 Louis Cormier	 Canada	 26	 38	 1.462	 2010SENG01	 Yong Rong Seng (杨荣盛)	 Malaysia	 268	 384	 1.433	 2011SUNG01	 Sungho Hong (홍성호)	 Korea	 274	 392	 1.431	 2008JONG03	 Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호)	 Korea	 35	 50	 1.429	 2009SHEE01	 Matthew Sheerin	 United Kingdom	 170	 237	 1.394	 2010LETR01	 Lê Trần Đức	 Vietnam	 137	 189	 1.380	 2010AGUI04	 Pablo Aguilar Dominguez	 Spain	 79	 108	 1.367	 2011NATA02	 Andrea Natale	 Italy	 30	 41	 1.367	 2010GWIZ01	 Kacper Gwizdała	 Poland	 121	 165	 1.364	 2010JIMO01	 Mo Ji (季默)	 China	 495	 673	 1.360	 2010MICH03	 Michael	 Indonesia	 116	 157	 1.353	 2012CHOS01	 SeungBeom Cho	 Korea	 62	 83	 1.339	 2008KARL02	 Moritz Karl	 Germany	 296	 396	 1.338	






Spoiler: clock




* WCAIds	** Name	** Country	** Single Rank	** Avg Rank	** Ratio	* 2009WANG19	 Sam Zhixiao Wang (王志骁)	 China	 1	 6	 6.000	 2011MOLL01	 James Molloy	 United Kingdom	 5	 29	 5.800	 2010AZAR01	 Nathan Azaria	 Indonesia	 4	 13	 3.250	 2011SALG01	 Daniel Cano Salgado	 Colombia	 18	 58	 3.222	 2005SZAB02	 Gábor Szabó	 Hungary	 23	 63	 2.739	 2009FUSH01	 Arifumi Fushimi (伏見有史)	 Japan	 21	 57	 2.714	 2013CHIA02	 Lee Chiang (蔣礪)	 Taiwan	 28	 76	 2.714	 2010RONK01	 Niko Ronkainen	 Finland	 3	 8	 2.667	 2010LANE02	 Mitchell Lane	 USA	 37	 95	 2.568	 2009WANG67	 Yihong Wang (王逸鸿)	 China	 27	 67	 2.481	 2005KACP01	 Krzysztof Kacprzak	 Poland	 430	 1066	 2.479	 2008PLAC01	 Nikolett Placskó	 Hungary	 36	 87	 2.417	 2013JOKI01	 Kim Jokinen	 Finland	 46	 111	 2.413	 2008WONE01	 David Woner	 USA	 13	 30	 2.308	 2009SMIT06	 Mark Smith	 United Kingdom	 41	 93	 2.268	 2007PERG01	 Olivér Perge	 Hungary	 32	 69	 2.156	 2007JAKU01	 Marcin Jakubowski	 Poland	 7	 15	 2.143	 2009DIEC01	 Cornelius Dieckmann	 Germany	 229	 490	 2.140	 2008BERE01	 Brúnó Bereczki	 Hungary	 294	 623	 2.119	 2011AQUI01	 Mariano Aquino	 Argentina	 238	 504	 2.118	 2006GALE01	 Arnaud van Galen	 Netherlands	 127	 247	 1.945	 2006ZAHR01	 Martin Zahradník	 Czech Republic	 63	 117	 1.857	 2009FANH01	 Haowei Fan (樊浩玮)	 China	 563	 1026	 1.822	 2012JOUH01	 Hidemichi Jou (城秀達)	 Japan	 339	 617	 1.820	 2010BENT01	 Jan Bentlage	 Germany	 47	 85	 1.809	






Spoiler: minx




* WCAIds	** Name	** Country	** Single Rank	** Avg Rank	** Ratio	* 2009KEEY01	 Chen Kee Yen	 Malaysia	 10	 33	 3.300	 2012LIMR01	 Richie Lim	 Australia	 13	 34	 2.615	 2010DIRK01	 Christian Dirks	 Germany	 15	 32	 2.133	 2008WEST02	 Simon Westlund	 Sweden	 1	 2	 2.000	 2012WESC01	 Lucas Wesche	 Germany	 23	 44	 1.913	 2009LAMB05	 Bear Lam (林鎮雄)	 China	 164	 307	 1.872	 2009SALA01	 Jorge Leonardo Sánchez Salazar	 Mexico	 219	 409	 1.868	 2011RECH01	 Nick Rech	 USA	 7	 13	 1.857	 2009WHIT01	 Ben Whitmore	 United Kingdom	 98	 181	 1.847	 2011PETE04	 Trevor Petersen	 USA	 52	 95	 1.827	 2010BERM02	 Muhammad Aditya Bermadi	 Indonesia	 520	 947	 1.821	 2011GRAN01	 Max Granlund	 Finland	 149	 265	 1.779	 2011GANE01	 Fandy Ramadhan Ganefianto	 Indonesia	 177	 312	 1.763	 2009ISHI01	 Akihiro Ishida (石田朗大)	 Japan	 217	 365	 1.682	 2010LEHO01	 Lê Hoàng Công Thành	 Vietnam	 191	 319	 1.670	 2012HERN03	 Felipe Rueda Hernández	 Colombia	 6	 10	 1.667	 2009ZHAN53	 Weixing Zhang (张炜星)	 China	 281	 468	 1.665	 2006GARR01	 Lucas Garron	 Germany	 445	 721	 1.620	 2011YASU01	 Shouichi Yasumoto (安本翔一)	 Japan	 51	 82	 1.608	 2009BRZE01	 Kalina Brzezińska	 Poland	 42	 67	 1.595	 2011LUBI01	 Mclein Lubiano	 Philippines	 269	 423	 1.572	 2010SANC04	 Fernando Daniel Hernández Sánchez	 Mexico	 179	 280	 1.564	 2008MORA02	 Jorge Morata Carrasco	 Spain	 356	 549	 1.542	 2007VALK01	 Mats Valk	 Netherlands	 169	 258	 1.527	 2009KOBA02	 Yuuki Kobayashi (古林祐輝)	 Japan	 132	 200	 1.515	






Spoiler: pyram




* WCAIds	** Name	** Country	** Single Rank	** Avg Rank	** Ratio	* 2013GZEL01	 Ahmet Güzel	 Turkey	 111	 4483	 40.387	 2011ATSA01	 Muhammad Sofyan Atsauri	 Indonesia	 100	 3537	 35.370	 2007SUGA01	 Nobuaki Suga (菅信昭)	 Japan	 12	 357	 29.750	 2010IVAN02	 Anthony Ivan	 Indonesia	 134	 3302	 24.642	 2008PADL01	 Piotr Michał Padlewski	 Poland	 9	 171	 19.000	 2010PRAB02	 Tanto Prabowo	 Indonesia	 113	 1562	 13.823	 2011YULI01	 Adam Rotal Yuliandaru	 Indonesia	 20	 193	 9.650	 2009POOK01	 Baramee Pookcharoen (บารมี พุกเจริญ)	 Thailand	 46	 435	 9.457	 2012KILI01	 Tim Kilian	 Germany	 339	 2608	 7.693	 2011BENZ01	 Boriss Benzerruki	 Latvia	 15	 114	 7.600	 2009TANX01	 Xiao Tan (谭啸)	 China	 354	 2684	 7.582	 2007JAKU01	 Marcin Jakubowski	 Poland	 32	 236	 7.375	 2007JAME01	 Patrick Jameson	 USA	 163	 1132	 6.945	 2005KOSE01	 Fumiki Koseki (古関章記)	 Japan	 70	 465	 6.643	 2009TOYO01	 Takumi Toyonaga	 Canada	 509	 3373	 6.627	 2010BUEN01	 Felipe da Cruz Bueno	 Brazil	 11	 71	 6.455	 2012SOMK01	 Serhii Somko (Сергій Сьомко)	 Ukraine	 594	 3738	 6.293	 2008ZHOU01	 Kevin Zhou	 USA	 238	 1481	 6.223	 2008CABA03	 Jakub Cabaj	 Poland	 53	 322	 6.075	 2008BERE01	 Brúnó Bereczki	 Hungary	 2	 12	 6.000	 2013DOLZ01	 Andrii Dolzhenkov (Андрій Долженков)	 Ukraine	 450	 2700	 6.000	 2009KIJV01	 Prin Kijviwattanakarn (ปริญ กิจวิวัฒนการ)	 Thailand	 116	 687	 5.922	 2008LINE02	 Edward Lin	 USA	 53	 308	 5.811	 2011CAHY03	 Hendry Cahyadi	 Indonesia	 16	 89	 5.563	 2010CHEN40	 Cheng Chen (陈成)	 China	 144	 794	 5.514	






Spoiler: skewb




* WCAIds	** Name	** Country	** Single Rank	** Avg Rank	** Ratio	* 2008ABAN01	 Carlo Nicolai Abana	 Philippines	 4	 98	 24.500	 2012BOHO01	 Manuel Bohorquez	 Colombia	 30	 378	 12.600	 2013WALL03	 Daniel Wallin	 Sweden	 15	 150	 10.000	 2010RONK01	 Niko Ronkainen	 Finland	 6	 44	 7.333	 2013SHAH02	 Siddharth Shah	 India	 27	 192	 7.111	 2006AUST01	 Greg Austin	 United Kingdom	 66	 356	 5.394	 2013WOJC03	 Wojciech Wójcik	 Poland	 38	 197	 5.184	 2012MCNE01	 Jayden McNeill	 Australia	 7	 34	 4.857	 2010WUJI01	 Jiawen Wu (吴嘉文)	 China	 27	 125	 4.630	 2009SHEP01	 Daniel Sheppard	 United Kingdom	 2	 9	 4.500	 2010THOM03	 Blake Thompson	 USA	 35	 141	 4.029	 2013BEES01	 Dominik Beese	 Germany	 50	 200	 4.000	 2010WANG17	 Yiwei Wang (王祎玮)	 China	 16	 62	 3.875	 2011ZALE02	 Marcin Zalewski	 Poland	 48	 178	 3.708	 2011ZHAN24	 Chunyu Zhang 2 (张春雨)	 China	 13	 46	 3.538	 2012PATE01	 Antonie Paterakis	 Greece	 55	 188	 3.418	 2013PRZY02	 Ryan Przybocki	 USA	 45	 151	 3.356	 2013GDUL01	 Miłosz Gdula	 Poland	 8	 26	 3.250	 2011COLL02	 Shonathon Collins	 USA	 62	 200	 3.226	 2012PERK01	 Oleh Perkovskyi (Олег Перковський)	 Ukraine	 93	 295	 3.172	 2013OCIE01	 Jakub Ociepka	 Poland	 40	 121	 3.025	 2009HARN01	 Brandon Harnish	 USA	 1	 3	 3.000	 2011FYDR01	 Mateusz Fydrych	 Poland	 58	 173	 2.983	 2009OHRN01	 Laura Ohrndorf	 Germany	 75	 211	 2.813	 2013KUMA15	 Shubham Kumar	 India	 42	 106	 2.524	






Spoiler: sq1




* WCAIds	** Name	** Country	** Single Rank	** Avg Rank	** Ratio	* 2008SANT01	 Andrea Santambrogio	 Italy	 1	 124	 124.000	 2006GALE01	 Arnaud van Galen	 Netherlands	 35	 776	 22.171	 2010MOFF02	 Zoé de Moffarts	 Belgium	 76	 781	 10.276	 2004GALL02	 Clément Gallet	 France	 92	 782	 8.500	 2009BEAR01	 Dene Beardsley	 New Zealand	 13	 94	 7.231	 2011PETE02	 Magnus Galsgård Petersen	 Denmark	 215	 1052	 4.893	 2011MOSC01	 Andrea Moscatello	 Italy	 35	 140	 4.000	 2007VALK01	 Mats Valk	 Netherlands	 12	 45	 3.750	 2009CAOY01	 Yunfa Cao (曹云发)	 China	 95	 340	 3.579	 2010KOHL02	 Erwan Kohler	 Switzerland	 180	 630	 3.500	 2007SHIU02	 Chung-Han Hsu (許鍾瀚)	 Taiwan	 4	 14	 3.500	 2008CABA03	 Jakub Cabaj	 Poland	 33	 109	 3.303	 2007CLAE03	 Mattias Claesson	 Sweden	 35	 112	 3.200	 2007FIDE01	 Willian Fidêncio	 Brazil	 166	 526	 3.169	 2010NGUY44	 Nguyễn Việt Hoàng	 Vietnam	 93	 285	 3.065	 2009KRUU01	 Uku Kruusamägi	 Estonia	 405	 1165	 2.877	 2009CHYI01	 Gooi Ying Chyi	 Malaysia	 11	 31	 2.818	 2010KRYU01	 Dmitry Kryuzban	 Russia	 25	 69	 2.760	 2008HEIS01	 Cody Heise	 USA	 225	 621	 2.760	 2008ZABO01	 Grzegorz Zaborowski	 Poland	 103	 280	 2.718	 2008CHOI03	 Choi Ha-Ram	 Korea	 106	 275	 2.594	 2009HILD01	 James Hildreth	 USA	 83	 215	 2.590	 2009ZHEN11	 Ming Zheng (郑鸣)	 China	 9	 23	 2.556	 2006ZAHR01	 Martin Zahradník	 Czech Republic	 23	 58	 2.522	 2011SUBA02	 Sukesh Subaharan	 India	 239	 592	 2.477


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 17, 2014)

Number of OH results per person in the top 20 in North America.


*Person**# of results**Best rank**Years*Neil Morales*2*1st2013, 2014Justin Mallari*2*2nd2013, 2014John Brechon*1*3rd2014Jeremy Fleischman*2*4th2012, 2013Rowe Hessler*2*6th2011, 2013Justin Adsuara*1*7th2013Antoine Cantin*7*9th2013, 2014Andrew Brown*1*14th2011Weston Mizumoto*1*17th2011Dylan Cook*1*19th2013

Apparently 2012 was a bad year for OH in North America.


----------



## cubizh (Mar 20, 2014)

Some people are nervous on their first average and mess up.
Others have their competition best at their first try.

Here are the ones that have their PB avg on their first ever average, sorted by the total number of averages they had.



Spoiler: First Bests




* personName	** personCountryId	** First (also Best) Average	** Total Averages	* Kelvin Maganes	 Philippines	 15.11	 12	 Pedro Henrique Da Silva Roque	 Brazil	 10.36	 10	 Syoji Takamatsu (高松唱司)	 Japan	 20.52	 9	 Yuki Nakashima (中島佑樹)	 Japan	 20.89	 9	 Davide Murciano	 Italy	 11.41	 9	 Jianan Qin (秦嘉楠)	 China	 15.55	 8	 Hong-Dang Lam	 Norway	 24.66	 8	 Yoshiki Chinen (知念良樹)	 Japan	 14.43	 8	 Peter Babcock	 USA	 26.97	 7	 Tamie Robinett	 USA	 88.59	 7	 Mingbing Chen (陈明炳)	 China	 19.35	 7	 Mclein Lubiano	 Philippines	 14.08	 7	 Simranjit Singh Vaid	 India	 28.11	 7	 Jose Maria Moreno Pueyo	 Spain	 48.68	 6	 Satoshi Ohtsuka (大塚聡)	 Japan	 16.32	 6	 János Márton Daróczi	 Hungary	 14.37	 6	 Pablo Balbontin Ayala	 Chile	 17.47	 6	 Xu Cai (才旭)	 China	 16.91	 6	 Xiaoming Hou (侯晓明)	 China	 20.85	 6	 Jamie Carney	 Australia	 69.03	 6	 Ui-Min Park (박의민)	 Korea	 14.15	 6	 Henry Xu	 Canada	 12.88	 6	 Antônio Henrique Alves Cardoso	 Brazil	 15.57	 6	 Daniel Weber	 Austria	 15.39	 6	




EDIT: Of course if you only have one average, that will be your best.
The following table shows how many averages people that have their best first have.



Spoiler: Number of averages for competitors




* Number of Averages	** # of competitors	* 1	 11797	 2	 1597	 3	 214	 4	 64	 5	 17	 6	 11	 7	 5	 8	 3	 9	 3	 10	 1	 11	 0	 12	 1


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 21, 2014)

Who has the most DNFs? (Including and excluding BLD)




On a side note, why has only 1 Korean person competed in fmc mean of 3?


----------



## yoinneroid (Mar 21, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> On a side note, why has only 1 Korean person competed in fmc mean of 3?



Because you are quite lucky if you get a chance to compete in mean of 3 fmc (in other words, no competition with fmc mean of 3 yet)
And too make things worse, Korea only had 1 comp with fmc ever.


----------



## Lid (Mar 21, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Who has the most DNFs? (Including and excluding BLD)


_WCA_export297_20140320_



Spoiler: Most DNFs (top25)




*#**Name**Country**DNFs*1François CourtèsFrance6752Erik AkkersdijkNetherlands5493Sébastien AurouxGermany4014Arnaud van GalenNetherlands3985Dan CohenUSA3246Olivér PergeHungary3087Tim ReynoldsUSA2968Rowe HesslerUSA2869Joey GoulyUnited Kingdom28110Marcin JakubowskiPoland26711Marcin ZalewskiPoland26512Sarah StrongCanada25413Mats ValkNetherlands24214Kian BarryUSA22815Mike KotchUSA22416Adam ZamoraUSA22017Jan BentlageGermany21918Filippo BrancaleoniItaly21519Milán BaticzHungary21520Henrik Buus AagaardDenmark20321István KoczaHungary20222Shelley ChangUSA20123Adrian LehmannGermany19424Javier Tirado OrtizSpain19325Ton DennenbroekNetherlands192






Spoiler: Most DNFs without BLD (top28)




*#**Name**Country**DNFs*1Erik AkkersdijkNetherlands3532Olivér PergeHungary2233François CourtèsFrance2024Arnaud van GalenNetherlands1985Sarah StrongCanada1986Sébastien AurouxGermany1837Breandan VallanceUnited Kingdom1608Rowe HesslerUSA1589Sanio KasumovicAustria15310Mike KotchUSA15211Dan CohenUSA13512Filippo BrancaleoniItaly12913Joey GoulyUnited Kingdom12814Marcin JakubowskiPoland12715Ron van BruchemNetherlands12416Fabian AurouxGermany12417Nora ChristGermany11918Lars VandenberghBelgium11719Mats ValkNetherlands11620Noah ArthursUSA11521Oscar Roth AndersenDenmark11022Brúnó BereczkiHungary10823Laura OhrndorfGermany10524Gaël DusserFrance10425Marcin ZalewskiPoland10226Michael RöhrerAustria10227Clément GalletFrance10228Ton DennenbroekNetherlands100



Note: I have excluded Sebastián Pino Castillo, Chile for obvious reasons.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Mar 22, 2014)

People who have won every event in a single competition?


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 22, 2014)

fazdad said:


> People who have won every event in a single competition?



Faz himself?


----------



## cubizh (Mar 22, 2014)

fazdad said:


> People who have won every event in a single competition?


I made this last October, but will update tomorrow.

EDIT: No change.


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 23, 2014)

youngest people who have achieved averages sub 25, 20, 15 and 10?


----------



## Lid (Mar 23, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> youngest people who have achieved averages sub 25, 20, 15 and 10?


Age data is no longer availible from WCA, my guess for youngest sub10 is Lucas Etter.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 31, 2014)

wtf?

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011ZAKA01


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 31, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> wtf?
> 
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011ZAKA01




What's wrong?


----------



## EMI (Mar 31, 2014)

The 4x4 single, propably. I want a sub 30 too!


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 31, 2014)

Ok, whoa WTF.


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 3, 2014)

cubizh said:


> Spoiler: All events single / average ranks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



looool me and Lucas. How is 1.6 enough for fourth for feet? I guess feet is uncommon


----------



## Carrot (Apr 7, 2014)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013SCHM02

(it's legit)

1/45 single/avg ratio for 3x3x3


----------



## TDM (Apr 7, 2014)

Carrot said:


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013SCHM02
> 
> (it's legit)
> 
> 1/45 single/avg ratio for 3x3x3


Do you know how lucky that solve was? He's 3 seconds slower than me, but that's a second and a half faster than my PB.


----------



## mycube (Apr 7, 2014)

TDM said:


> Do you know how lucky that solve was? He's 3 seconds slower than me, but that's a second and a half faster than my PB.



XXCross, 8 move OLL and PLL-Skip


----------



## TDM (Apr 7, 2014)

mycube said:


> XXCross, 8 move OLL and PLL-Skip


I wish my solves were like that... Does anyone have the scramble?


----------



## mycube (Apr 7, 2014)

L' U' R' L U2 L B' D L' F L2 B' R2 F' D2 F' B' R2 L2.

but he can't reconstruct the solution.
after some minutes trying i found this solution with the descriped LL:
y2 R U D' L' B' D2 B
U F' R' F U F
R2 U R2
y R U' R' U R U R'
R U R' U' R' F R F'
after some tries i got 2 sub7s, but without any "lookahead"


----------



## TDM (Apr 7, 2014)

mycube said:


> L' U' R' L U2 L B' D L' F L2 B' R2 F' D2 F' B' R2 L2.
> 
> but he can't reconstruct the solution.
> after some minutes trying i found this solution with the descriped LL:
> ...


Fixed. Also, damn. 33 moves. 2 moves better than my best FMC attempt (although I don't do it much).


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 13, 2014)

Longest time taken to achieve a sub 10 avg of 5 in 3x3x3 since the competitor's first competition?

I think it's Bence: http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=466&cat=1&rnd=2

His first competition was Dutch Masters 2008.

So it's 2059 days! Or 5 years, 7 months, 21 days.


----------



## Pro94 (Apr 13, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Longest time taken to achieve a sub 10 avg of 5 in 3x3x3 since the competitor's first competition?
> 
> I think it's Bence: http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=466&cat=1&rnd=2
> 
> ...



It took 2066 days (5y, 7m, 4w) for Milán.
First competition: Hungary 2005 (19-20 November 2005)
First sub10 avg: Czech Open 2011 (15-17 July 2011)

EDIT:
Fun fact: Michał Halczuk is very close with 1967 days, but his first competition was on 2006, where he didn't compete in 3x3. So if we count Polish Open 2006 instead of Pabianice Open 2008, are 2568 days (7y, 1w and 4 days) for him.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 13, 2014)

WTF? https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013SCHM02

Is this some kind of record?


----------



## XTowncuber (Apr 13, 2014)

qqwref said:


> WTF? https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013SCHM02
> 
> Is this some kind of record?



discussed a page back


----------



## Geert (Apr 14, 2014)

I would like to see a table of the ratio: #competitions per country vs #cubers per country and this per year.


----------



## Costa (Apr 14, 2014)

*lol NR*

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013SCHM02 
How is possible something like that?


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 14, 2014)

Costa said:


> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013SCHM02
> How is possible something like that?



Luck.

IIRC XXcross, 8 move OLL and PLL skip.


----------



## mycube (Apr 14, 2014)

Costa said:


> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013SCHM02
> How is possible something like that?



this was already discussed on this side and the page before.


----------



## XTowncuber (Apr 14, 2014)

mycube said:


> this was already discussed on this side and the page before.



Originally he posted a separate thread, it was merged to here.


----------



## Costa (Apr 14, 2014)

Was that filmed?


----------



## cubizh (Apr 15, 2014)

qqwref said:


> WTF? https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013SCHM02
> 
> Is this some kind of record?





Spoiler: Very fast singles in averages (times in seconds)






Spoiler: 2x2




* competitionId	** best	** avg	** best / avg	** personName	** personId	** personCountryId	** t1	** t2	** t3	** t4	** t5	* BerkeleyWinter2011	 1.63	 15.94	 10.23%	 David Gomes	 2006GOME01	 USA	 29.25	 28.22	 1.63	 9.91	 9.69	 BicentenarioOpen2010	 6.18	 55.77	 11.08%	 Isaias Andrés Sepúlveda Pérez	 2010PERE01	 Chile	 DNF	 6.71	 6.18	 11.03	 149.58	 WaterlooFall2012	 6.71	 58.96	 11.38%	 Long Li	 2009LILO01	 China	 78.34	 6.71	 43.22	 111.44	 55.31	 PolishOpen2009	 3.08	 26.98	 11.42%	 Magdalena Rusek	 2009RUSE01	 Poland	 3.08	 21.02	 23.43	 DNF	 36.5	 SlovenianOpen2010	 7.33	 59.73	 12.27%	 Bálint Bodor	 2008BODO01	 Hungary	 7.33	 DNF	 59.81	 59.78	 59.61	 BerkeleyWinter2011	 0.96	 7.77	 12.36%	 Vincent Sheu	 2006SHEU01	 USA	 5.78	 9.33	 0.96	 8.21	 13.86	 GernikaOpen2013	 6.56	 51.72	 12.68%	 Lucas Santiago Bernhardt Caruncho	 2008CARU01	 Spain	 6.56	 79.07	 46.12	 29.97	 DNF	 PoznanOpen2011	 1.11	 8.56	 12.97%	 Marcin Zalewski	 2011ZALE02	 Poland	 10.77	 14.83	 1.11	 4.75	 10.16	 TrentinOpen2011	 0.69	 5.16	 13.37%	 Christian Kaserer	 2009KASE02	 Italy	 7.88	 6.3	 0.69	 4.53	 4.66	 NaonedOpen2012	 1.69	 12.57	 13.44%	 Louis Sarthou	 2012SART01	 France	 5.83	 DNF	 5.4	 1.69	 26.47	 LibertyScience2013	 3.41	 23.59	 14.46%	 Noah Arthurs	 2012ARTH01	 USA	 DNF	 3.41	 5.31	 5.19	 60.26	 TrentinOpen2011	 0.72	 4.9	 14.69%	 Filippo Brancaleoni	 2008BRAN01	 Italy	 6.58	 6.39	 0.72	 4.55	 3.77	 WaterlooFall2012	 19.27	 127.52	 15.11%	 Ryan Shannon	 2012SHAN01	 Canada	 19.27	 45.86	 165.28	 DNF	 171.43	 SpanishChampionship2011	 2.16	 13.81	 15.64%	 Ángel Lin Ye	 2011YEAN01	 Spain	 13.16	 13.84	 14.44	 2.16	 DNF	 TorontoOpenSummer2009	 2.47	 15.75	 15.68%	 Joe Linehan	 2008LINE01	 Canada	 2.47	 13.52	 15.16	 21	 18.56	 NorwegianChampionship2012	 3.33	 21.19	 15.71%	 Victor Fielding	 2011FIEL01	 Norway	 3.33	 28.97	 51.19	 20.84	 13.75	 Altbier2012	 5.8	 36.04	 16.09%	 Laura Ohrndorf	 2009OHRN01	 Germany	 5.8	 49.4	 48.78	 9.93	 DNF	 GuildfordOpen2013	 4.66	 28.76	 16.20%	 Andrew Coghill	 2009COGH01	 United Kingdom	 8.75	 71.08	 6.44	 4.66	 DNF	 KCRCBusan2007	 4.9	 30.19	 16.23%	 Lee Gun-Woo	 2007GUNW01	 Korea	 31.34	 DNF	 18.61	 4.9	 40.61	 MIROpen2013	 11.08	 67.94	 16.31%	 Lucas Santiago Bernhardt Caruncho	 2008CARU01	 Spain	 11.08	 DNF	 89.94	 59.9	 53.97	 StanfordFall2009	 1.47	 9.01	 16.32%	 David Shi	 2007SHID01	 USA	 8.4	 10.94	 DNF	 7.69	 1.47	 AsianChampionship2010	 3.44	 19.52	 17.62%	 Tanatorn Chowvanayotin	 2009CHOW02	 Thailand	 3.44	 16.19	 15.5	 26.86	 28.68	 MadridOpen2013	 4.54	 25.66	 17.69%	 Javier Tirado Ortiz	 2009TIRA01	 Spain	 DNF	 10.1	 59.96	 4.54	 6.92	 NewarkH2H2012	 8.65	 48.54	 17.82%	 Jayden Luis	 2012LUIS01	 USA	 8.65	 15.63	 105.44	 DNF	 24.56	 Kyoto2005	 9.18	 51.26	 17.91%	 Taroh Yamagishi (山岸太郎)	 2005YAMA02	 Japan	 50.47	 51.24	 99.71	 9.18	 52.08	 CaltechWinter2011	 6.31	 35.17	 17.94%	 Nico Young	 2010YOUN01	 USA	 6.31	 DNF	 61.09	 22.47	 21.94	 PoznanOpen2011	 1.56	 8.63	 18.08%	 Paweł Włoszek	 2006WLOS01	 Poland	 9.38	 9.22	 1.56	 7.28	 12.61	 ItalianChampionship2011	 4.31	 23.83	 18.09%	 Filippo Galasso	 2011GALA01	 Italy	 5.18	 DNF	 4.31	 59.94	 6.36	 StanfordFall2009	 1.36	 7.46	 18.23%	 Andy Bridger	 2008BRID01	 USA	 7.95	 7.46	 7.19	 7.72	 1.36	 StanfordFall2009	 1.15	 6.25	 18.40%	 Cameron Almasi	 2007ALMA01	 USA	 6.22	 5.68	 DNF	 6.84	 1.15	






Spoiler: 3x3




* competitionId	**best **avg ** best / average	** personName	** personId	** personCountryId	** t1	** t2	** t3	** t4	** t5	* CornellSpring2011	 16.66	 105.17	 15.84%	 Ryan Reese	 2010REES01	 USA	 16.77	 278.8	 19.94	 16.66	 DNF	 PiracicabaOpen2013	 12.38	 61.39	 20.17%	 Renan Mondini Cerpe	 2007CERP02	 Brazil	 14.71	 12.38	 86.15	 83.3	 DNF	 YaleSpring2014	 31.41	 104.38	 30.09%	 Joe Yearl	 2014YEAR01	 United Kingdom	 DNF	 55.22	 31.41	 65.03	 192.88	 NorwegianChampionship2014	 14.78	 47.52	 31.10%	 Halvor Bjørntvedt	 2010BJOR01	 Norway	 DNF	 16.71	 106.22	 14.78	 19.63	 PolishNationals2013	 16.75	 52.77	 31.74%	 Michał Chudzik	 2013CHUD01	 Poland	 65.75	 16.75	 54.88	 DNF	 37.68	 Guangdong2012	 14.63	 43.84	 33.37%	 Nanbin Zhang (张楠彬)	 2009ZHAN52	 China	 18.46	 97.61	 DNF	 14.63	 15.46	 DiscoveryScience2008	 21.2	 63.35	 33.46%	 Jake Kuli	 2008KULI01	 USA	 60.77	 21.2	 71.55	 67.9	 61.37	 BallerupOpen2013	 13.16	 38.57	 34.12%	 Oliver Frost	 2012FROS01	 United Kingdom	 15.75	 13.16	 DNF	 64.93	 35.02	 HarvardFall2012	 18.09	 51.88	 34.87%	 Noah Arthurs	 2012ARTH01	 USA	 18.09	 DNF	 41.56	 66.36	 47.72	 CaltechPrefrosh2011	 10.06	 28.1	 35.80%	 Phillip Espinoza	 2007ESPI01	 USA	 11.33	 10.06	 12.93	 DNF	 60.05	 Altbier2012	 10.69	 29.6	 36.11%	 Moritz Patzelt	 2010PATZ01	 Germany	 23	 12	 53.81	 DNF	 10.69	 ShanghaiDonghua2012	 18.56	 50.7	 36.61%	 Sijiao Li (李思娇)	 2010LISI03	 China	 21.78	 DNF	 107.41	 18.56	 22.9	 IranOpen2012	 24.61	 66.26	 37.14%	 Arash Maslehatjoo (آرش مصلحت جو)	 2010MASL01	 Iran	 69.91	 95.91	 69.5	 59.36	 24.61	 Brasileiro2013	 10.65	 27.84	 38.25%	 Matheus Barbosa de Miranda	 2013MIRA02	 Brazil	 10.65	 12.5	 12.96	 DNF	 58.06	 FunFastingDay2011	 17.71	 44.83	 39.50%	 Aldi Andika Pratama	 2011PRAT02	 Indonesia	 36.84	 17.71	 52.3	 49.13	 48.52	 ColombiaNationals2012	 12.34	 30.84	 40.01%	 Daniel Cano Salgado	 2011SALG01	 Colombia	 12.77	 12.34	 16.9	 62.86	 DNS	 LagartoOpen2012	 57.84	 143.76	 40.23%	 Carlos Eduardo Dias dos Santos	 2012SANT03	 Brazil	 85.19	 57.84	 DNF	 69.4	 276.68	 PrincetonWinter2014	 10	 24.85	 40.24%	 Revanth Gumpu	 2013GUMP01	 USA	 23.07	 20.97	 30.5	 DNF	 10	 BerkeleyWinter2011	 10.38	 25.48	 40.74%	 Dan Dzoan	 2006DZOA03	 USA	 51.47	 11.43	 10.38	 13.53	 DNF	 UNESPOpen2009	 30.18	 74.02	 40.77%	 Rodrigo Marques de Oliveira	 2009OLIV06	 Brazil	 DNS	 42.15	 39.25	 140.65	 30.18	 DanishOpen2014	 7.79	 18.57	 41.95%	 Thomas Schmidt	 2013SCHM02	 Denmark	 20.4	 19.73	 16.89	 19.09	 7.79	 BrazilOpen2007	 89.43	 213.11	 41.96%	 Sabine Holderer	 2007HOLD03	 Brazil	 DNF	 396.29	 126.53	 89.43	 116.5	 BerkeleyWinter2013	 65.03	 154.88	 41.99%	 Greg Albert	 2013ALBE01	 USA	 DNF	 295.66	 65.03	 91.28	 77.69	 CanadianOpen2009	 19.19	 45.62	 42.06%	 Jesse Cartier	 2009CART01	 Canada	 45.16	 19.19	 47.93	 58.69	 43.77	 MITFall2012	 18	 42.66	 42.19%	 Noah Arthurs	 2012ARTH01	 USA	 18	 DNF	 29.38	 51.46	 47.13	 DiscoveryScience2008	 15.85	 37.37	 42.41%	 Greg Brown	 2007BROW01	 USA	 16.06	 15.85	 54.04	 42.01	 DNF	 LegnanoOpen2012	 9.56	 22.45	 42.58%	 Marco Rota	 2009ROTA01	 Italy	 16.36	 DNF	 9.56	 16.46	 34.52	 Indiana2013	 19.68	 46.17	 42.63%	 Michael Conard	 2013CONA01	 USA	 19.68	 22.81	 DNF	 90.05	 25.66	 BerlinOpen2012	 16.53	 38.63	 42.79%	 Jonathan Bob	 2012BOBJ01	 Germany	 DNF	 16.53	 33.93	 57.09	 24.88	 HongKongOpen2010	 12.66	 29.45	 42.99%	 Kwok Chi Hang	 2008HANG02	 Hong Kong	 16.13	 15.33	 12.66	 DNF	 56.9	






Spoiler: 4x4




* competitionId	** best	**avg ** best / average	** personName	** personId	** personCountryId	** t1	** t2	** t3	** t4	** t5	* TaylorCubeOpen2012	 57.18	 139.33	 41.04%	 Leow Yi Jun	 2010JUNL02	 Malaysia	 DNF	 57.18	 74.36	 68.22	 275.41	 CebuOpen2008	 97.06	 217.75	 44.57%	 Chia-Wei Lu (呂家維)	 2007LUCH01	 Taiwan	 155.86	 97.06	 307.22	 DNF	 190.16	 FinnishOpen2013	 94.17	 203.3	 46.32%	 Rami Korhonen	 2012KORH01	 Finland	 290.14	 189.32	 550.57	 130.43	 94.17	 SaintPetersburgOpen2013	 71.27	 140.84	 50.60%	 Alexander Petrov	 2013PETR02	 Russia	 71.27	 143.06	 186.63	 92.84	 DNF	 Indiana2012	 91.21	 166.36	 54.83%	 Thomas Yahl	 2009YAHL01	 USA	 DNF	 91.21	 182.38	 129.69	 187	 TaiwanSummer2013	 42.41	 74.46	 56.96%	 Er-Sheng Kuo (郭爾陞)	 2011KUOE01	 Taiwan	 126.96	 42.41	 47.75	 48.68	 DNF	 MantuaSpring2011	 64.43	 111.96	 57.55%	 Alessandro Calzolaro	 2009CALZ01	 Italy	 125.12	 64.43	 121.96	 116.66	 97.25	 IdahoOpen2005	 115.31	 199.44	 57.82%	 Michael Atkinson	 2003ATKI01	 USA	 284.3	 115.31	 198.71	 DNS	 DNS	 SCMU2013	 102.96	 176.65	 58.28%	 Akarsh Ethos	 2013ETHO01	 India	 127.92	 102.96	 192.51	 227.34	 209.53	 FortalezaOpen2013	 68.98	 116.37	 59.28%	 Gustavo Penaforte Brito	 2013BRIT01	 Brazil	 153.91	 91.43	 103.78	 68.98	 DNF	 MelbourneSummer2011	 77.27	 130.19	 59.35%	 Matthew Flay	 2011FLAY02	 Australia	 144.11	 77.27	 134.53	 201.19	 111.94	 BandungOpen2011	 54.15	 88.72	 61.03%	 Alexandra Daryl Ariawan	 2010ARIA01	 Indonesia	 DNF	 54.15	 122.56	 76.03	 67.58	 WroclawOpen2007	 86.5	 141.29	 61.22%	 Łukasz Ciałoń	 2005CIAL02	 Poland	 160.53	 86.5	 128.02	 135.33	 161.87	 ShenyangBoxingDay2010	 113.61	 185.41	 61.28%	 Anjun Yu (于安君)	 2009YUAN03	 China	 165.78	 113.61	 DNF	 146.36	 244.09	 Euro2004	 69.11	 112.21	 61.59%	 Lars Vandenbergh	 2003VAND01	 Belgium	 197.56	 69.95	 69.11	 DNS	 DNS	 FrankfurtCubeDays2014	 70.26	 113.61	 61.84%	 Dennis Göricke	 2013GORI02	 Germany	 84.33	 70.26	 171.46	 DNF	 85.04	 VCubeCannesOpen2012	 229.06	 369.92	 61.92%	 Patrick Garcin	 2008GARC05	 France	 330.65	 325.27	 553.63	 229.06	 453.84	 NanchangOpen2013	 57.44	 92.59	 62.04%	 Jingyuan Chen (陈静远)	 2012CHEN25	 China	 135.47	 73.47	 68.82	 57.44	 DNF	 IndonesianOpen2011	 44.68	 71.89	 62.15%	 Heribertus Ariando	 2009ARIA01	 Indonesia	 79.59	 69.52	 DNF	 44.68	 66.55	 MITSpring2010	 79.72	 128.2	 62.18%	 Devin Corr-Robinett	 2006CORR01	 USA	 87.05	 89.33	 DNF	 79.72	 208.22	 AsianChampionship2010	 76.09	 122.24	 62.25%	 Claudio Kevin	 2010KEVI01	 Indonesia	 128.19	 111.3	 76.09	 DNF	 127.22	 BerkeleySpring2012	 50.05	 80.37	 62.27%	 Jeremy Fleischman	 2005FLEI01	 USA	 80.02	 74.15	 93.34	 86.93	 50.05	 JogjaAltamiraSportOpen2013	 28.86	 46.01	 62.73%	 Achmad Rizki Zakaria	 2011ZAKA01	 Indonesia	 44.58	 28.86	 47.94	 45.52	 52.53	 FranconiaWinter2013	 85.86	 136.56	 62.87%	 Alexander Hundt	 2013HUND01	 Germany	 85.86	 133.5	 149.54	 126.64	 165.6	 CaltechFall2006	 80.73	 127.99	 63.08%	 Richard Mu	 2006MURI01	 USA	 137.78	 161.49	 80.73	 108.75	 137.44	 StetsonSpring2008	 97.59	 154.23	 63.28%	 Jon Weidley	 2008WEID01	 USA	 164.69	 147.94	 167.94	 150.06	 97.59	 GuangzhouCCSA2013	 53.94	 84.92	 63.52%	 Sheng Jiang (蒋笙)	 2012JIAN06	 China	 53.94	 DNF	 59.52	 124.93	 70.3	 France2008	 138.81	 218.46	 63.54%	 Pierre Calendini	 2008CALE01	 France	 138.81	 DNF	 254.75	 213.9	 186.72	 RizalOpen2009	 54.23	 85.25	 63.61%	 Jonathan Papa	 2007PAPA01	 Philippines	 73.34	 134.83	 65.33	 54.23	 117.09	 WC2011	 37.93	 59.58	 63.66%	 Jorge Leonardo Sánchez Salazar	 2009SALA01	 Mexico	 54.65	 63.83	 77.72	 60.25	 37.93	






Spoiler: 5x5




* competitionId	** best	** avg	** best / average	** personName	** personId	** personCountryId	** t1	** t2	** t3	** t4	** t5	* MadridOpen2008	 157.18	 282.15	 55.71%	 Lars Vandenbergh	 2003VAND01	 Belgium	 172.8	 359.34	 314.3	 433.13	 157.18	 CarnegieMellonFall2008	 312.08	 497.39	 62.74%	 Mitchell Straub	 2008STRA01	 USA	 488.3	 DNF	 412.47	 312.08	 591.41	 Draughons2006	 152.33	 224.8	 67.76%	 Richard Patterson	 2003PATT01	 USA	 314.99	 199	 152.33	 DNF	 160.41	 MaruCubeKidsDay2014	 76.96	 107.64	 71.50%	 Ping-Yueh Huang (黃品越)	 2012HUAN12	 Taiwan	 108.65	 86.47	 76.96	 127.79	 132.08	 NorwegianOpen2008	 228.53	 318.2	 71.82%	 Eivind Fonn	 2004FONN01	 Norway	 310.77	 323.65	 320.19	 573.43	 228.53	 CarnegieMellonFall2008	 181.81	 253.11	 71.83%	 Adam Zamora	 2004ZAMO01	 USA	 222.63	 DNF	 221.97	 181.81	 314.72	 WC2013	 81.2	 112.79	 71.99%	 Juan Camilo Vargas	 2011VARG01	 Colombia	 126.57	 81.2	 132.76	 101.69	 110.1	 CastellonOpen2013	 157.97	 218.46	 72.31%	 Javier Tirado Ortiz	 2009TIRA01	 Spain	 207.9	 222.36	 250.69	 225.11	 157.97	 BeneluxOpen2008	 213.52	 295.25	 72.32%	 Ton Dennenbroek	 2003DENN01	 Netherlands	 325.97	 213.52	 303.19	 279.56	 303	 RumiaOpen2014	 96.22	 132.16	 72.81%	 Kamil Pieczka	 2013PIEC02	 Poland	 143.9	 129.63	 126.45	 96.22	 140.41	 MadridOpen2009	 117.86	 161.26	 73.09%	 Nico Kupfer	 2007KUPF01	 Spain	 DNF	 152.69	 167.72	 117.86	 163.38	 ColombiaTercer2013	 127.64	 173.64	 73.51%	 Nicolas Fitzgerald Muñoz Herrera	 2012HERR02	 Colombia	 151.28	 158.32	 211.33	 127.64	 DNF	 VancouverSummer2012	 52.65	 71.59	 73.54%	 Kristopher De Asis	 2008ASIS01	 Canada	 83	 52.65	 69.78	 78.65	 66.33	 Castelbelforte2011	 95.77	 130.19	 73.56%	 Mariano D'Imperio	 2009DIMP01	 Italy	 148.09	 124.46	 95.77	 136.9	 129.21	 GermanOpen2008	 146.83	 199.2	 73.71%	 Mats Valk	 2007VALK01	 Netherlands	 146.83	 202.43	 245.21	 221.59	 173.58	 GoianiaOpen2012	 175.43	 237.72	 73.80%	 Chen Yu Chi	 2011CHIC02	 Brazil	 235.02	 175.43	 232.69	 245.44	 273.91	 KyushuOpen2013	 72.93	 98.76	 73.85%	 Shunsuke Okuyama (奥山駿介)	 2012OKUY01	 Japan	 111.56	 105.34	 101.63	 89.3	 72.93	 AsianChampionship2012	 99.51	 134.03	 74.24%	 Chau Ka Wai (周嘉偉)	 2008WAIC01	 Hong Kong	 99.51	 127.68	 175.43	 99.63	 174.79	 Chattahoochee2007	 250.55	 337.26	 74.29%	 Andrew Chow	 2006CHOW01	 USA	 388.65	 285.74	 376.92	 250.55	 349.11	 FrenchOpen2011	 179.34	 241.04	 74.40%	 Lucas Foulon-Mongaï	 2010FOUL01	 France	 282.09	 249.25	 DNF	 191.78	 179.34	 RiverHillSummer2012	 113.19	 152.07	 74.43%	 Patrick Adams	 2010ADAM02	 USA	 113.19	 167.93	 143.59	 151.59	 161.02	 MinxOpen2014	 116.27	 155.75	 74.65%	 Reto Bubendorf	 2012BUBE01	 Switzerland	 116.27	 151.55	 161.88	 153.81	 DNF	 CanadianOpen2007	 141.16	 188.2	 75.01%	 Craig Bouchard	 2005BOUC01	 Canada	 214.96	 183.22	 141.16	 194.31	 187.06	 GuangdongOpen2010	 97.36	 129.23	 75.34%	 Ruihang Huang (黄瑞航)	 2007HUAN02	 China	 144.55	 137.33	 130.63	 119.72	 97.36	 TheHagueOpen2008	 232.4	 307.72	 75.52%	 Arjan Bosse	 2004BOSS01	 Netherlands	 367.63	 277.27	 DNF	 278.25	 232.4	 CologneOpen2010	 83.94	 110.95	 75.66%	 Jascha Bakarinow	 2009BAKA01	 Germany	 106.18	 83.94	 115.75	 110.93	 117.18	 PhilippinesOpen2008	 160.81	 212.35	 75.73%	 Niko Calapatia	 2008CALA01	 Philippines	 207.66	 210.97	 160.81	 DNF	 218.41	 BeneluxOpen2008	 153.63	 202.81	 75.75%	 Alexander Ooms	 2005OOMS01	 Netherlands	 221.66	 220.02	 168.28	 153.63	 220.12	 BelgianOpen2006	 107.22	 141.46	 75.80%	 Ron van Bruchem	 2003BRUC01	 Netherlands	 148.93	 144.97	 130.47	 107.22	 159.68	 BerlinOpen2012	 111.41	 146.42	 76.09%	 Leif Behrens	 2012BEHR01	 Germany	 181.55	 167.72	 137.81	 111.41	 133.72	






Spoiler: 6x6




* competitionId	** best	** avg	** best / average	** personName	** personId	** personCountryId	** t1	** t2	** t3 * Couve2012	 200.52	 271.37	 73.89%	 Kristopher De Asis	 2008ASIS01	 Canada	 244.72	 200.52	 368.86  GermanOpen2012	 215.05	 282.15	 76.22%	 Björn Korbanka	 2009KORB01	 Germany	 223.46	 407.94	 215.05  USNationals2012	 153.63	 192.8	 79.68%	 Justin Thomas	 2011THOM01	 USA	 188.66	 153.63	 236.11  SwedishCubeDay2009	 203.77	 251.86	 80.91%	 Simon Westlund	 2008WEST02	 Sweden	 339.4	 203.77	 212.41  BigCubesSummer2009	 138.81	 170.47	 81.43%	 Dan Cohen	 2007COHE01	 USA	 138.81	 155.63	 216.96  WC2013	 151.33	 184.54	 82.00%	 Breandan Vallance	 2007VALL01	 United Kingdom	 168.84	 151.33	 233.46  WC2011	 183	 222.82	 82.13%	 Milán Baticz	 2005BATI01	 Hungary	 213.58	 183	 271.88  CuthbertsOpen2013	 158.66	 192.73	 82.32%	 Ciarán Beahan	 2012BEAH01	 Ireland	 200.26	 158.66	 219.27  DiamondBarSpring2013	 183.46	 221.6	 82.79%	 Guanda Fu (符冠达)	 2010FUGU01	 China	 288.22	 193.12	 183.46  AsianChampionship2012	 167.46	 200.93	 83.34%	 Hui Hing Ho (許鑫豪)	 2007HOHU01	 Hong Kong	 215.77	 167.46	 219.57  CastellonOpen2011	 237.68	 283.92	 83.71%	 Ting Sheng Bao Yang	 2008BAOY01	 Spain	 242.16	 371.91	 237.68  GuangdongOpen2010	 189.03	 225.55	 83.81%	 Kam Chor Kin (甘楚健)	 2008GANC02	 China	 204.61	 283.02	 189.03  PolishOpen2009	 188.75	 225.04	 83.87%	 Jakub Cabaj	 2008CABA03	 Poland	 217.44	 188.75	 268.94  GermanOpen2012	 176.11	 209.96	 83.88%	 Mats Valk	 2007VALK01	 Netherlands	 177.96	 176.11	 275.81  VCubeCannesOpen2012	 172.08	 204.25	 84.25%	 Jakub Cabaj	 2008CABA03	 Poland	 172.08	 204.25	 236.41  QingdaoOpen2012	 141.71	 167.45	 84.63%	 Chunyu Zhang 2 (张春雨)	 2011ZHAN24	 China	 187.68	 172.96	 141.71  GermanNationals2011	 146.08	 171.41	 85.22%	 Jan Smarschevski	 2009SMAR01	 Germany	 187.46	 146.08	 180.68  HungarianOpen2010	 183.47	 214.48	 85.54%	 Milán Baticz	 2005BATI01	 Hungary	 183.47	 260.41	 199.55  WestJapanBigCube2012	 165.96	 193.98	 85.56%	 Takahiro Tomisawa (富沢隆広)	 2008TOMI01	 Japan	 175.36	 240.63	 165.96  N8W8Summer2012	 135.59	 158.03	 85.80%	 Mats Valk	 2007VALK01	 Netherlands	 135.59	 171.86	 166.65  GermanNationals2012	 156.33	 181.44	 86.16%	 Jascha Bakarinow	 2009BAKA01	 Germany	 156.33	 174.19	 213.8  VCubeSpiel2012	 205.52	 237.94	 86.37%	 Martin Kraut	 2010KRAU02	 Germany	 249.9	 258.4	 205.52  Bangkok2012	 155.02	 179.13	 86.54%	 Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์)	 2009CHAR03	 Thailand	 177.72	 155.02	 204.66  VancouverWinter2011	 227.5	 262.75	 86.58%	 David Adams	 2009ADAM01	 USA	 288.69	 227.5	 272.06  AachenOpen2010	 155.31	 179.32	 86.61%	 Erik Akkersdijk	 2005AKKE01	 Netherlands	 193.58	 155.31	 189.06  BIHOpen2012	 141.97	 163.62	 86.77%	 Milán Baticz	 2005BATI01	 Hungary	 171.84	 177.06	 141.97  WC2013	 123.09	 141.65	 86.90%	 Feliks Zemdegs	 2009ZEMD01	 Australia	 123.09	 124.48	 177.38  WestJapanBigCube2012	 143.75	 165.37	 86.93%	 Takayuki Ookusa (大艸尊之)	 2006OOKU01	 Japan	 178.02	 143.75	 174.34  GermanOpen2010	 189.8	 218.23	 86.97%	 Mats Valk	 2007VALK01	 Netherlands	 189.8	 197.05	 267.84  KoreanChampionship2011	 178.43	 205.12	 86.99%	 Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호)	 2008JONG03	 Korea	 178.43	 185.52	 251.41 






Spoiler: 7x7




* competitionId	** best	** avg	** best / average	** personName	** personId	** personCountryId	** t1	** t2	** t3 * VCubeSpiel2011	 238.09	 279.38	 85.22%	 Łukasz Cichecki	 2007CICH01	 Poland	 306.74	 293.32	 238.09  CanberraSummer2014	 252.49	 294.14	 85.84%	 Bryson Azzopardi	 2011AZZO01	 Australia	 252.49	 294.83	 335.11  CuthbertsOpen2013	 220.9	 253.11	 87.27%	 Robert Yau	 2009YAUR01	 United Kingdom	 220.9	 241.71	 296.73  AustrianBigCube2013	 325.91	 372.54	 87.48%	 Björn Korbanka	 2009KORB01	 Germany	 379.19	 325.91	 412.52  MunichOpen2012	 217.55	 246.85	 88.13%	 Michael Röhrer	 2009ROHR01	 Austria	 259.58	 263.43	 217.55  UralWinter2014	 227.84	 257.75	 88.40%	 Ivan Zabrodin	 2012ZABR01	 Russia	 267.36	 227.84	 278.05  WestonsuperMare2012	 272.72	 308.4	 88.43%	 Chris Wall	 2011WALL02	 United Kingdom	 334.53	 317.94	 272.72  HefeiOpen2013	 280.91	 315.72	 88.97%	 Zijia Feng (冯子甲)	 2013FENG02	 China	 329.35	 280.91	 336.89  WestonsuperMare2012	 277.18	 311.39	 89.01%	 Ben Whitmore	 2009WHIT01	 United Kingdom	 346.21	 310.77	 277.18  HessenOpen2014	 290.11	 322.37	 89.99%	 Fritz Löhr	 2011LOHR01	 Germany	 348.34	 290.11	 328.66  PolishOpen2014	 174.88	 193.01	 90.61%	 Michał Halczuk	 2006HALC01	 Poland	 189.43	 174.88	 214.71  USNationals2012	 267.22	 293.08	 91.18%	 Edward Lin	 2008LINE02	 USA	 304.96	 307.05	 267.22  EssenOpen2009	 314.06	 343.32	 91.48%	 Łukasz Cichecki	 2007CICH01	 Poland	 386.38	 329.53	 314.06  ColombiaNationals2012	 292.49	 319.1	 91.66%	 Juan Camilo Vargas	 2011VARG01	 Colombia	 292.49	 333.63	 331.18  SuzhouOpen2011	 201.34	 219.35	 91.79%	 Kam Chor Kin (甘楚健)	 2008GANC02	 China	 241.71	 201.34	 215  MielecOpen2014	 199.52	 217.26	 91.83%	 Przemysław Kaleta	 2012KALE01	 Poland	 229.86	 199.52	 222.41  ShanghaiSpring2014	 159.41	 173.26	 92.01%	 Lin Chen (陈霖)	 2010CHEN20	 China	 180.24	 159.41	 180.13  AsianChampionship2012	 250.64	 271.79	 92.22%	 Qingbin Chen (陈庆斌)	 2011CHEN19	 China	 250.64	 268.28	 296.44  DixonWinter2013	 234.77	 254.04	 92.41%	 James Hildreth	 2009HILD01	 USA	 234.77	 268.91	 258.44  MunichOpen2010	 352.94	 381.75	 92.45%	 Christian Kaserer	 2009KASE02	 Italy	 395.94	 352.94	 396.36  AntelopeValleyWinter2013	 298.93	 323.11	 92.52%	 Tim Wong	 2007WONG02	 USA	 363.47	 306.93	 298.93  SHOpen2013	 280.53	 302.2	 92.83%	 Sébastien Auroux	 2008AURO01	 Germany	 315.79	 280.53	 310.29  ShanghaiSpring2014	 257.91	 277.8	 92.84%	 Ruobing Sha (沙若冰)	 2013SHAR03	 China	 257.91	 291.31	 284.17  ChojniceOpen2013	 355	 381.75	 92.99%	 Marcin Jakubowski	 2007JAKU01	 Poland	 381.55	 355	 408.69  PolishOpen2014	 271.84	 291.43	 93.28%	 Jakub Wojtaszewski	 2013WOJT02	 Poland	 287.81	 271.84	 314.63  DanishOpen2014	 327.54	 351.08	 93.29%	 Patrick Kern	 2011KERN02	 Germany	 346.85	 378.86	 327.54  WC2013	 213.32	 228.42	 93.39%	 Dan Cohen	 2007COHE01	 USA	 239.53	 232.42	 213.32  Brasileiro2013	 277.81	 297.41	 93.41%	 Eric Fernandes Monteiro	 2011MONT01	 Brazil	 277.81	 319.58	 294.84  SLSRybnik2014	 219.28	 234.52	 93.50%	 Przemysław Kaleta	 2012KALE01	 Poland	 251.2	 233.07	 219.28  MunichOpen2013	 247.05	 262.72	 94.04%	 Jakob Obleser	 2013OBLE01	 Germany	 266.34	 247.05	 274.77 






Spoiler: 3BLD




* competitionId	** best	** avg	** best / average	** personName	** personId	** personCountryId	** t1	** t2	** t3 * DanishOpen2008	 97.5	 214.92	 45.37%	 Dennis Strehlau	 2007STRE01	 Germany	 107.19	 97.5	 440.08  BeneluxOpen2010	 79.43	 141.38	 56.18%	 Tim Habermaas	 2007HABE01	 Germany	 114.44	 230.28	 79.43  GermanOpen2008	 123.15	 200.37	 61.46%	 Péter Róka	 2007ROKA01	 Hungary	 223.8	 123.15	 254.16  BeijingSummerOpen2009	 82.08	 129.23	 63.51%	 Yunqi Ouyang (欧阳韵奇)	 2007YUNQ01	 China	 143.19	 82.08	 162.43  SaarlandOpen2012	 86.63	 135.16	 64.09%	 Tim Habermaas	 2007HABE01	 Germany	 86.63	 165.44	 153.41  BeneluxOpen2008	 142.56	 218.04	 65.38%	 Clément Gallet	 2004GALL02	 France	 142.56	 289.84	 221.72  AustrianOpen2013	 78.69	 117.5	 66.97%	 Tim Habermaas	 2007HABE01	 Germany	 78.69	 149	 124.8  JuraOpen2012	 27.15	 40.43	 67.15%	 Marcin Zalewski	 2011ZALE02	 Poland	 38.36	 55.78	 27.15  SwedishOpen2007	 271.06	 401.15	 67.57%	 Niklas Bitén	 2006BITE01	 Sweden	 480.68	 451.72	 271.06  BasauriOpen2010	 117.19	 171.75	 68.23%	 Ángel de Jaén Gotarredona	 2007GOTA01	 Spain	 269.68	 128.38	 117.19  MPEIOpen2011	 133.36	 194.46	 68.58%	 Clément Gallet	 2004GALL02	 France	 172.8	 133.36	 277.22  IranSummerCube2013	 95.56	 139.21	 68.64%	 Parham Saeed Nia (پرهام سعیدنیا)	 2011NIAP01	 Iran	 95.56	 165.41	 156.65  ItalianOpen2008	 151.36	 219.27	 69.03%	 Clément Gallet	 2004GALL02	 France	 151.36	 290.15	 216.3  HungarianOpen2008	 88	 127.46	 69.04%	 Marcell Endrey	 2007ENDR01	 Hungary	 88	 150.63	 143.75  MelbourneCubeDay2011	 35.86	 51.53	 69.59%	 Zane Carney	 2010CARN01	 Australia	 35.86	 78.03	 40.71  SLSRybnik2014	 68.82	 97.28	 70.74%	 István Kocza	 2005KOCZ01	 Hungary	 93.59	 68.82	 129.42  JakartaOpen2011	 101.41	 143.32	 70.76%	 Riadi Arsandi	 2009ARSA01	 Indonesia	 101.41	 164.44	 164.11  DutchMasters2008	 107.16	 148.38	 72.22%	 Dennis Strehlau	 2007STRE01	 Germany	 178.11	 107.16	 159.86  SerbianOpen2013	 37.94	 52.38	 72.43%	 Bence Barát	 2008BARA01	 Hungary	 71.44	 47.76	 37.94  RumiaOpen2014	 28.21	 38.72	 72.86%	 Grzegorz Jałocha	 2012JALO01	 Poland	 28.21	 50.59	 37.36  NelidovoOpen2013	 42.86	 58.77	 72.93%	 Anton Rostovikov	 2009ROST01	 Russia	 42.86	 88.27	 45.19  BristolSpring2010	 98.83	 135.35	 73.02%	 François Courtès	 2008COUR01	 France	 176.93	 98.83	 130.28  Euro2012	 26.36	 36.08	 73.06%	 Marcell Endrey	 2007ENDR01	 Hungary	 42.9	 26.36	 38.97  CzechOpen2011	 62.02	 84.86	 73.09%	 Milán Baticz	 2005BATI01	 Hungary	 119.9	 72.65	 62.02  1AVG2013	 77.77	 106.32	 73.15%	 Rowe Hessler	 2007HESS01	 USA	 146.75	 94.43	 77.77  GuangdongOpen2013	 108.99	 147.58	 73.85%	 Jianyu Que (阙剑宇)	 2011QUEJ01	 China	 173.04	 160.7	 108.99  ManufakturaOpen2013	 31.94	 43.19	 73.95%	 Marcin Zalewski	 2011ZALE02	 Poland	 41.78	 55.86	 31.94  GuangdongOpen2008	 117.06	 155.74	 75.16%	 Lee Chun Hin (李震軒)	 2008HINL01	 Hong Kong	 151.21	 117.06	 198.96  MPEIOpen2013	 36.55	 48.59	 75.22%	 Oleg Gritsenko	 2011GRIT01	 Russia	 40.61	 68.6	 36.55  WC2011	 50.86	 67.5	 75.35%	 Bence Barát	 2008BARA01	 Hungary	 86.08	 65.55	 50.86 






Spoiler: Feet




* competitionId	** best	** avg	** best / average	** personName	** personId	** personCountryId	** t1	** t2	** t3 * SwedishOpen2008	 92.86	 209.51	 44.32%	 Aurelien Souchet (高凡)	 2006SOUC01	 France	 169.09	 92.86	 366.58  ItalianOpen2011	 71.84	 140.65	 51.08%	 Marco Rota	 2009ROTA01	 Italy	 266.05	 71.84	 84.05  BasauriOpen2012	 130.31	 246.4	 52.89%	 Alexander Olleta del Molino	 2008OLLE01	 Spain	 218.55	 390.33	 130.31  USNationals2012	 87.9	 154.23	 56.99%	 Phillip Espinoza	 2007ESPI01	 USA	 266.4	 87.9	 108.38  SuzhouOpen2011	 115.13	 196.55	 58.58%	 Congbiao Jiang (蒋丛骉)	 2009JIAN12	 China	 199.71	 274.81	 115.13  CelebesOpen2013	 34.96	 56.25	 62.15%	 Fakhri Raihaan	 2010RAIH01	 Indonesia	 92.44	 41.34	 34.96  IndustrialCube2012	 105.65	 168.49	 62.70%	 Dennis Rosero	 2010ROSE03	 Colombia	 123.08	 105.65	 276.75  IranAutumnCube2013	 161.22	 252.56	 63.83%	 Majid Alizadeh (مجید علیزاده)	 2013ALIZ01	 Iran	 277.18	 319.27	 161.22  JakartaSpeedcubing2013	 58.36	 90.69	 64.35%	 Andre Febrianto Jonathan	 2011JONA01	 Indonesia	 58.36	 107.88	 105.84  Celebes2012	 55.86	 84.96	 65.75%	 Riadi Arsandi	 2009ARSA01	 Indonesia	 99.36	 99.65	 55.86  BelgianOpen2007	 76.83	 114.91	 66.86%	 Róbert Örkényi	 2006ORKE01	 Hungary	 76.83	 100.1	 167.79  AntelopeValleyFall2013	 52.9	 78.85	 67.09%	 Steven Turner	 2008TURN02	 USA	 126.68	 56.96	 52.9  FinnishOpen2008	 89.88	 132.08	 68.05%	 Mats Kollbrink	 2007KOLL01	 Sweden	 193.19	 113.16	 89.88  LyonWinterOpen2012	 139.96	 205.61	 68.07%	 Rémi Duboué-Dijon	 2011DUBO01	 France	 139.96	 273.52	 203.36  UkrainianOpen2013	 89.22	 130.32	 68.46%	 Bohdan Zhuravel (Богдан Журавель)	 2011ZHUR01	 Ukraine	 116.28	 89.22	 185.46  BelgianOpen2007	 196.1	 286.17	 68.53%	 Máté Horváth	 2007HORV01	 Hungary	 307.8	 354.62	 196.1  PolishNationals2013	 60.16	 87.55	 68.72%	 Artur Kristof	 2012KRIS12	 Poland	 62.03	 60.16	 140.47  AsianChampionship2012	 57.52	 83.44	 68.94%	 Xiao Xue (薛晓)	 2011XUEX01	 China	 57.52	 133.47	 59.33  SwedishChampionship2011	 75.5	 109.46	 68.97%	 Mats Kollbrink	 2007KOLL01	 Sweden	 75.5	 116.05	 136.84  FrenchOpen2011	 96.5	 139.82	 69.02%	 Robert Yau	 2009YAUR01	 United Kingdom	 159.59	 163.36	 96.5  Euro2010	 66.13	 95.27	 69.41%	 Róbert Örkényi	 2006ORKE01	 Hungary	 144.29	 66.13	 75.38  BeijingMetropolisOpen2009	 62.19	 88.76	 70.07%	 Timothy Sun	 2007SUNT01	 USA	 97.15	 62.19	 106.94  FinnishOpen2007	 181.53	 258.93	 70.11%	 Petri Vanhala	 2005VANH02	 Finland	 319.79	 181.53	 275.48  DanishOpen2010	 64.93	 92.55	 70.16%	 Erik Akkersdijk	 2005AKKE01	 Netherlands	 139.16	 73.55	 64.93  PabianiceOpen2010	 52.13	 74.05	 70.40%	 Piotr Alexandrowicz	 2007ALEX01	 Poland	 74.88	 95.13	 52.13  MPEIOpen2013	 74.92	 105.98	 70.69%	 Yaroslav Ivanashev	 2013IVAN03	 Russia	 78	 74.92	 165.03  Suwon2008	 36.94	 52.25	 70.70%	 Chang Jee-Hoon	 2007JEEH01	 Korea	 67.61	 36.94	 52.21  SaoPauloOpen2013	 152.61	 215.61	 70.78%	 Gilberto Caracciolo Morelli	 2008CARA01	 Brazil	 178.68	 152.61	 315.53  GuangdongOpen2010	 151.47	 213.62	 70.91%	 Weixing Zhang (张炜星)	 2009ZHAN53	 China	 278.4	 211	 151.47  PolishNationals2013	 50.22	 70.76	 70.97%	 Marcin Zalewski	 2011ZALE02	 Poland	 50.22	 68.41	 93.66 






Spoiler: 3x3 OH




* competitionId	** best	** avg	** best / average	** personName	** personId	** personCountryId	** t1	** t2	** t3	** t4	** t5	* CaltechSpring2006	 34.28	 96.85	 35.39%	 Joseph Liao	 2004LIAO01	 USA	 95.51	 34.28	 108.48	 86.57	 114.97	 CanadianOpen2011	 30.27	 81.8	 37.00%	 Hayden Reaume	 2011REAU02	 Canada	 DNF	 57.88	 65.4	 122.11	 30.27	 MelbourneSummerOpen2010	 76.88	 202.03	 38.05%	 Timothy Ng	 2010NGTI01	 Australia	 196.65	 297	 197.46	 76.88	 211.97	 AmericanaOpen2012	 17.8	 45.65	 38.99%	 Allyson Dias de Lima	 2011LIMA01	 Brazil	 37.9	 17.8	 46.28	 72.68	 52.78	 JakartaCeriaOpen2010	 36.19	 88.14	 41.06%	 Hendro	 2010HEND01	 Indonesia	 36.19	 DNF	 109.22	 85.97	 69.22	 JakartaOpen2010	 20.19	 48.16	 41.92%	 Hadrian Josna Putra	 2009PUTR05	 Indonesia	 57.06	 48.86	 38.55	 DNF	 20.19	 LexingtonFall2013	 12.84	 30.46	 42.15%	 Jonah Crosby	 2012CROS01	 USA	 38.9	 27.71	 45.72	 12.84	 24.77	 CaptainsCove2010	 55.16	 126.95	 43.45%	 Alex Bruso	 2007BRUS01	 USA	 141.06	 149.25	 166.02	 90.55	 55.16	 SwedishOpen2010	 22.4	 51.47	 43.52%	 Frank Severinsen	 2009SEVE01	 Denmark	 22.4	 28.44	 102.96	 DNF	 23	 GermanOpen2012	 41.78	 94.32	 44.30%	 Vladut Schmidt	 2012SCHM03	 Germany	 41.78	 135.76	 56.16	 109.97	 116.83	 SanDiegoSummer2013	 14.46	 32.21	 44.89%	 Colin Wee	 2012WEEC01	 USA	 34.4	 30.33	 14.46	 43.28	 31.9	 TartuOpen2011	 30.63	 67.93	 45.09%	 Boriss Benzerruki	 2011BENZ01	 Latvia	 70.16	 30.63	 48.66	 84.97	 102.34	 GroovikSeattle2012	 36.83	 81.56	 45.16%	 Shay Espinoza	 2012ESPI03	 USA	 113.52	 52.38	 213.58	 36.83	 78.77	 CannesOpen2014	 34.25	 73.66	 46.50%	 Alicia Marin	 2012MARI02	 France	 75.16	 34.25	 96.46	 59.13	 86.69	 CaltechWinter2014	 24.59	 52.47	 46.86%	 Steven Turner	 2008TURN02	 USA	 42.34	 52.15	 74.06	 62.91	 24.59	 Cubetcha2013	 24.33	 51.69	 47.07%	 Brian Johnson	 2013JOHN10	 USA	 66.47	 58.59	 46.27	 24.33	 50.22	 MPEIOpen2012	 44.05	 93.5	 47.11%	 Maxim Sagaydak	 2012SAGA02	 Russia	 114.03	 171.48	 44.05	 81.34	 85.13	 RiverHillFall2010	 59.71	 126.6	 47.16%	 Nicholas Girdis	 2010GIRD01	 USA	 133.25	 59.71	 83.71	 DNF	 162.83	 YaleFall2011	 12.3	 25.95	 47.40%	 James Donahue	 2010DONA01	 USA	 28	 12.3	 28.03	 23.63	 26.21	 PhilippineOpen2011	 16.28	 34.2	 47.60%	 Jemco Casquejo	 2008CASQ01	 Philippines	 40.33	 16.28	 36.05	 32.13	 34.43	 Kuikuiltik2012	 12.81	 26.81	 47.78%	 Jorge Leonardo Sánchez Salazar	 2009SALA01	 Mexico	 28.31	 33.21	 26.09	 12.81	 26.02	 LeonWinter2011	 49.58	 103	 48.14%	 Alan Pablo Luja Anguiano	 2011ANGU01	 Mexico	 112.59	 116.89	 79.53	 49.58	 DNS	 GELOpen2012	 61.13	 126.55	 48.31%	 Daniel Weber	 2012WEBE01	 Austria	 140.21	 61.13	 117.52	 121.93	 176.36	 UCSD2008	 72.95	 150.96	 48.32%	 Richard Mu	 2006MURI01	 USA	 137.11	 145.65	 170.11	 172.28	 72.95	 TorontoFall2010	 45.69	 94.45	 48.37%	 Andre Cantin	 2010CANT01	 Canada	 DNF	 45.69	 116.72	 78.3	 88.34	 JohorOpen2012	 15.02	 30.96	 48.51%	 Yong Rong Seng (杨荣盛)	 2010SENG01	 Malaysia	 15.02	 34.52	 31.34	 30.66	 30.88	 Bayani2012	 32.26	 66.4	 48.58%	 Johnley Bibaoco	 2012BIBA02	 Philippines	 47.33	 DNF	 32.26	 49.46	 102.4	 NantesOpen2009	 25.46	 52.36	 48.62%	 Kanneti Sae Han (คันธ์เนตี แซ่ห่าน)	 2008HANK01	 France	 DNF	 33.16	 25.46	 94.44	 29.47	 BelgianOpen2010	 32.46	 66.68	 48.68%	 Charlie Cooper	 2007COOP01	 United Kingdom	 77.33	 58.03	 32.46	 DNF	 64.68	 MossoroOpen2013	 104.46	 212.88	 49.07%	 Ingrid Priscilla Alves Pereira	 2013PERE07	 Brazil	 291.18	 216.59	 104.46	 288.28	 133.78	






Spoiler: Clock




* competitionId	** best	** avg	** best / average	** personName	** personId	** personCountryId	** t1	** t2	** t3	** t4	** t5	* CMUFall2013	 11.32	 69.33	 16.33%	 John Brechon	 2010BREC01	 USA	 11.32	 DNF	 13.84	 14.2	 179.94	 UKOpen2006	 16.12	 65.27	 24.70%	 Dan Harris	 2003HARR01	 United Kingdom	 81.63	 98.05	 16.12   UKOpen2011	 11.83	 40.87	 28.95%	 Luke Hubbard	 2011HUBB01	 United Kingdom	 15.02	 15.5	 11.83	 92.09	 DNF	 WC2009	 9.93	 32.51	 30.54%	 Lucas Garron	 2006GARR01	 Germany	 21.4	 9.93	 DNF	 16.3	 59.84	 PrincetonFall2010	 23.65	 72.45	 32.64%	 Alexander McGuiness	 2010MCGU02	 USA	 DNF	 62.27	 28.44	 23.65	 126.65	 CubingKoreaNewYears2012	 13.44	 39.73	 33.83%	 Lee Jin-Hyung (이진형)	 2010JINH01	 Korea	 24.47	 13.44	 DNF	 48.68	 46.03	 NewarkH2H2011	 31.68	 92.99	 34.07%	 Andy Smith	 2009SMIT03	 USA	 39.81	 DNF	 116.69	 31.68	 122.47	 TreeTown2013	 9.81	 27.88	 35.19%	 John Brechon	 2010BREC01	 USA	 12.94	 10.64	 9.81	 DNF	 60.07	 BarcelonaOpen2009	 13.83	 37.82	 36.57%	 Marcos Ameijeiras Moreno	 2008MORE01	 Spain	 DNF	 13.83	 71.22	 16.94	 25.31	 BarcelonaOpen2008	 14.47	 38.85	 37.25%	 Alejandro Lamas Pérez	 2006LAMA01	 Spain	 84.97	 17.11	 14.47   JuraOpen2012	 11.75	 30.91	 38.01%	 Tomasz Kiełbasa	 2009KIEL01	 Poland	 40.27	 11.75	 14.16	 38.3	 DNF	 WC2013	 9.99	 25.5	 39.18%	 Robert Yau	 2009YAUR01	 United Kingdom	 9.99	 44.77	 DNF	 18.07	 13.67	 MelbourneSummer2011	 19.78	 48.91	 40.44%  Timothy Ng	 2010NGTI01	 Australia	 35.77	 DNF	 83.88	 27.09	 19.78	 DalianOpen2013	 23.99	 57.34	 41.84%	 Yiming Liu (刘一鸣)	 2009LIUY03	 China	 23.99	 DNF	 87.03	 59.01	 25.99	 DanishOpen2008	 16.08	 37.33	 43.08%	 Clément Gallet	 2004GALL02	 France	 16.88	 16.08	 79.03   BeneluxOpen2008	 12.78	 29.27	 43.66%	 Lars Vandenbergh	 2003VAND01	 Belgium	 13.83	 61.21	 12.78   SpanishChampionship2011	 22.59	 51.37	 43.98%	 Raúl Sancho Molinero	 2011MOLI02	 Spain	 22.59	 56.59	 DNF	 45	 52.53	 XianWinter2010	 16.56	 37.59	 44.05%	 Haowei Fan (樊浩玮)	 2009FANH01	 China	 45.59	 40.06	 DNF	 27.13	 16.56	 DalianOpen2013	 33.46	 74.91	 44.67%	 Chaofan Yan (严超凡)	 2012YANC01	 China	 33.46	 DNF	 106.38	 50.96	 67.38	 Castelbelforte2011	 9.5	 20.73	 45.83%	 Filippo Brancaleoni	 2008BRAN01	 Italy	 22.77	 9.5	 44.02	 13.52	 25.91	 CubeCampKanazawa2010	 11.47	 24.8	 46.25%	 Arifumi Fushimi (伏見有史)	 2009FUSH01	 Japan	 34.58	 21	 DNF	 11.47	 18.83	 GaleriesLafayetteOpen2011	 25	 53.99	 46.30%	 Jean-Louis Mathieu	 2006MATH01	 France	 DNF	 26.36	 25	 45.5	 90.11	 Waterloo2013	 17.83	 38.37	 46.47%	 Jonathan Tan Wei Xiat	 2009XIAT02	 Malaysia	 17.83	 DNF	 65.18	 24.43	 25.49	 CuthbertsOpen2013	 9.31	 20.01	 46.53%	 Chris Wall	 2011WALL02	 United Kingdom	 9.31	 17.53	 20.94	 DNF	 21.57	 MagicOpen2011	 5.86	 12.59	 46.54%	 Pierre Bouvier	 2010BOUV01	 France	 DNF	 16.67	 5.86	 9.78	 11.33	 Euro2006	 26.99	 57.94	 46.58%	 Jean-Louis Mathieu	 2006MATH01	 France	 26.99	 36.72	 110.11   JapanOpen2009	 11.38	 24.09	 47.24%	 Yu Nakajima (中島悠)	 2007NAKA03	 Japan	 43.36	 13.69	 11.38	 DNF	 15.22	 GrudziadzOpen2013	 17.49	 36.97	 47.31%	 Dennis van Enckevort	 2011ENCK01	 Netherlands	 17.49	 36.96	 46.49	 27.46	 56.44	 NorwegianChampionship2014	 29.51	 62.37	 47.31%	 Jarle Kvåle	 2008KVAL01	 Norway	 90.36	 42.06	 54.68	 DNF	 29.51	 Euro2008	 12.31	 26	 47.35%	 Dan Harris	 2003HARR01	 United Kingdom	 20.59	 12.31	 45.09  






Spoiler: Megaminx




* competitionId	** best	** avg	** best / average	** personName	** personId	** personCountryId	** t1	** t2	** t3	** t4	** t5	* DutchOpen2006	 131.19	 199.5	 65.76%	 Joël van Noort	 2004NOOR01	 Netherlands	 236.21	 231.11	 131.19   BarcelonaOpen2009	 124.59	 182.47	 68.28%	 Jordi Piqueras Gómez	 2008PIQU01	 Spain	 251.71	 124.59	 171.11   SwedishOpen2008	 140.3	 198.61	 70.64%	 Gunnar Krig	 2004KRIG01	 Sweden	 260.34	 195.18	 140.3   JapanOpen2013	 79.9	 112.63	 70.94%	 Akihiro Ishida (石田朗大)	 2009ISHI01	 Japan	 79.9	 119.21	 118.33	 117.61	 101.96	 SwissOpen2014	 97.69	 136.83	 71.40%	 Robin Tschümperlin	 2013TSCH02	 Switzerland	 142.72	 137.69	 152.15	 130.08	 97.69	 FinnishOpen2012	 73.71	 103.08	 71.51%	 Max Granlund	 2011GRAN01	 Finland	 109.43	 88.48	 111.34	 73.71	 123.38	 UniversityofNottingham2014	 66.97	 91.93	 72.85%	 Ben Whitmore	 2009WHIT01	 United Kingdom	 95.55	 92.95	 66.97	 87.28	 105.85	 ValenciaOpen2014	 48.05	 65.94	 72.87%	 Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호)	 2008JONG03	 Korea	 59.77	 48.05	 66.78	 71.28	 73.86	 PhilippinesOpen2008	 250.17	 339.54	 73.68%	 Mark Angelo Reyes	 2008REYE04	 Philippines	 250.17	 451.04	 317.42   BarcelonaWinterOpen2012	 129.88	 174.79	 74.31%	 Nico Kupfer	 2007KUPF01	 Spain	 207.46	 175.96	 140.94	 129.88	 DNF	 BasauriOpen2013	 110.3	 148.36	 74.35%	 Daniel Gracia Ortiz	 2009ORTI01	 Spain	 145.15	 146.11	 110.3	 178.21	 153.81	 Draco2013	 148.03	 198.67	 74.51%	 Wesley Oliveira Dias	 2013DIAS03	 Brazil	 187.33	 148.03	 213.81	 219.22	 194.86	 FrenchOpen2010	 86.09	 115.03	 74.84%	 Kanneti Sae Han (คันธ์เนตี แซ่ห่าน)	 2008HANK01	 France	 86.09	 87.53	 171.47   CubeCampKanazawa2010	 239.31	 317.96	 75.26%	 Kotaro Terada (寺田晃太朗)	 2010TERA01	 Japan	 360.9	 274.41	 505.02	 318.56	 239.31	 UniversityofNottingham2014	 51.63	 68.37	 75.52%	 Robert Yau	 2009YAUR01	 United Kingdom	 75.43	 69.46	 60.22	 51.63	 80.7	 KaohsiungOpen2013	 113.38	 150.08	 75.55%	 Chia-Liang Tai (戴嘉良)	 2008TAIC01	 Taiwan	 140.25	 155.43	 165.33	 113.38	 154.55	 USNationals2012	 138.61	 183.16	 75.68%	 Ian Bourn	 2009BOUR01	 USA	 138.61	 DNF	 207.88	 167.5	 174.09	 Aplicarubick2011	 139.72	 184.36	 75.79%	 Francisco Garrido Valenzuela	 2010VALE01	 Chile	 203.53	 164.97	 184.58	 139.72	 DNF	 WC2013	 66.79	 88.06	 75.85%	 Evan Liu	 2009LIUE01	 USA	 85.71	 93.6	 97.37	 84.88	 66.79	 HungarianOpen2012	 77.05	 101.56	 75.87%	 László Mészáros	 2007MESZ01	 Hungary	 107.5	 114.18	 77.05	 98.68	 98.5	 UKOpen2006	 203.44	 267.98	 75.92%	 Ron van Bruchem	 2003BRUC01	 Netherlands	 377.49	 223	 203.44   HalloweenOpen2010	 106.84	 140.67	 75.95%	 Lucas Garron	 2006GARR01	 Germany	 161.46	 128.25	 151.55	 106.84	 142.21	 TorontoFall2010	 117.77	 155.03	 75.97%	 Louis Cormier	 2010CORM02	 Canada	 117.77	 165.41	 154.4	 145.27	 169.44	 CubeNRoll2010	 99.38	 130.68	 76.05%	 Giovanni Contardi	 2009CONT01	 Italy	 137.41	 143.56	 134.72	 119.9	 99.38	 SchleswigHolstein2011	 65.71	 86.39	 76.06%	 Leonhard Kehrberger	 2010KEHR01	 Germany	 101.84	 94.43	 77.83	 65.71	 86.9	 GranadaOpen2012	 95.52	 125.55	 76.08%	 Ting Sheng Bao Yang	 2008BAOY01	 Spain	 147.86	 133.43	 109.71	 133.5	 95.52	 TorneioDraco2012	 113.27	 148.86	 76.09%	 Marcel Felipe Aquino Ramos	 2011RAMO03	 Brazil	 113.27	 150.08	 144.02	 183.77	 152.47	 MinasOpen2008	 117.88	 154.91	 76.10%	 Caio José Lafetá	 2007LAFE01	 Brazil	 206.94	 139.9	 117.88   SwedishChampionship2011	 44.06	 57.88	 76.12%	 Simon Westlund	 2008WEST02	 Sweden	 59.69	 61.61	 44.06	 64.38	 52.33	 GenevaOpen2008	 162.52	 213.37	 76.17%	 Arnaud van Galen	 2006GALE01	 Netherlands	 257.94	 219.66	 162.52  






Spoiler: Pyraminx




* competitionId	** best	** avg	** best / average	** personName	** personId	** personCountryId	** t1	** t2	** t3	** t4	** t5	* IranSummerCube2013	 7.09	 50.17	 14.13%	 Ashkan Safi (اشکان صافی)	 2011SAFI01	 Iran	 7.09	 39.71	 81.5	 53.86	 56.93	 AustralianNationals2010	 6.18	 41.86	 14.76%	 James Barber Wilson	 2010WILS01	 Australia	 49.4	 26.52	 6.18	 50.58	 49.66	 TurkishSummerCup2013	 3.32	 21.74	 15.27%	 Ahmet Güzel	 2013GZEL01	 Turkey	 29.56	 26.42	 23.23	 15.57	 3.32	 UIndyOpen2011	 7.93	 49	 16.18%	 Nick Cafolla	 2010CAFO01	 USA	 62.65	 33.27	 53.5	 7.93	 60.22	 Borneo2012	 3.27	 19.4	 16.86%	 Muhammad Sofyan Atsauri	 2011ATSA01	 Indonesia	 11.52	 15.75	 30.93	 3.27	 41.86	 GuildfordOpen2013	 10.45	 56.61	 18.46%	 Callum Hales-Jepp	 2012HALE01	 United Kingdom	 10.45	 13.14	 10.77	 DNF	 145.92	 HefeiSummer2012	 7.15	 38.35	 18.64%	 Junyan Wu (吴俊彦)	 2012WUJU01	 China	 67.15	 54.97	 16.15	 43.94	 7.15	 BeijingSideEventsSupplement2010	 11.63	 59.2	 19.65%	 Baiqiang Dong (董百强)	 2008DONG06	 China	 18.15	 71.8	 138.41	 87.65	 11.63	 Germany2010	 9.44	 46.03	 20.51%	 Alexander Baciu	 2010BACI01	 Germany	 DNF	 9.44	 57.27	 19.52	 61.3	 ChampagneOpen2013	 19.78	 94.72	 20.88%	 Malle Antoine	 2013ANTO03	 France	 89.02	 19.78	 77.44	 129.3	 117.69	 IliganOpen2008	 10.38	 48.03	 21.61%	 JMson Calalang	 2008CALA02	 Philippines	 35.27	 10.38	 58.86	 49.97	 DNF	 MoscowOpen2009	 18.19	 83.89	 21.68%	 Konstantin Vaskov	 2009VASK01	 Russia	 60.56	 87.05	 18.19	 141.55	 104.06	 CumberlandValley2009	 8.25	 37.59	 21.95%	 Jaclyn Sawler	 2006SAWL01	 USA	 8.25	 40.25	 38.41	 DNF	 34.11	 JakartaCeriaOpen2010	 3.46	 15.76	 21.95%	 Anthony Ivan	 2010IVAN02	 Indonesia	 DNF	 18.28	 8.56	 20.44	 3.46	 ShandongOpen2011	 9.75	 44.22	 22.05%	 Xu Zhao (赵旭)	 2009ZHAO05	 China	 9.75	 46.97	 DNF	 53.27	 32.43	 Guangdong2012	 3.96	 17.96	 22.05%	 Weixing Zhang (张炜星)	 2009ZHAN53	 China	 21.27	 DNF	 3.96	 17.43	 15.18	 NanjingAutumn2012	 14.51	 65.27	 22.23%	 Peng Cao (曹鹏)	 2008CAOP01	 China	 77.17	 14.51	 46.42	 72.23	 83	 UKOpen2010	 12.75	 54.06	 23.58%	 Zack Bright	 2010BRIG01	 United Kingdom	 12.75	 96.69	 33.56	 31.94	 DNF	 CMIFiestaOpen2014	 10.29	 43.32	 23.75%	 Abu Talha	 2013TALH01	 India	 21.64	 10.29	 91.17	 17.14	 92.87	 ClermontOpen2009	 12.18	 50.94	 23.91%	 Pierre Lemerle	 2008LEME01	 France	 75.78	 33.69	 43.36	 12.18	 DNF	 AQPSummer2012	 11.66	 48.75	 23.92%	 Gerald Alejandro Ochoa Pérez	 2011PARE01	 Peru	 53.06	 11.66	 DNF	 27.61	 65.59	 DanishSpecial2009	 15.72	 65.11	 24.14%	 Andreas Bækdahl	 2008BAEK01	 Denmark	 DNF	 117.64	 45.97	 31.72	 15.72	 RizalOpen2009	 7.75	 31.39	 24.69%	 Kevin Zerzes Sapo	 2008SAPO01	 Philippines	 DNF	 7.75	 41.38	 26.83	 25.97	 CanadianOpen2009	 8.5	 34.27	 24.80%	 Jaclyn Sawler	 2006SAWL01	 USA	 44.97	 8.5	 DNF	 40.88	 16.96	 BeijingSummer2011	 4.38	 17.59	 24.90%	 Xiao Tan (谭啸)	 2009TANX01	 China	 19.56	 23.88	 25.66	 4.38	 9.33	 RubikkuChamp2013	 11.52	 46.25	 24.91%	 Arief Widodo	 2010WIDO01	 Indonesia	 DNF	 43.56	 11.52	 18.25	 76.94	 MolinaOpen2013	 4.91	 19.61	 25.04%	 Francisco José Campos Rocamora	 2013ROCA01	 Spain	 27.08	 20.13	 22.94	 4.91	 15.77	 Generalforsamlingen2013	 5.43	 21.57	 25.17%	 Mads Mohr Christensen	 2007CHRI02	 Denmark	 26.72	 42.15	 22.22	 15.77	 5.43	 DanishOpen2014	 5.36	 21.24	 25.24%	 Matias Rasmussen	 2013RASM02	 Denmark	 23.39	 14.71	 5.36	 25.61	 DNF	 CzechOpen2009	 8.55	 33.55	 25.48%	 Erik Akkersdijk	 2005AKKE01	 Netherlands	 9.52	 8.55	 8.78	 82.36	 DNF	






Spoiler: Skewb




* competitionId	** best	** avg	** best / average	** personName	** personId	** personCountryId	** t1	** t2	** t3	** t4	** t5	* BayAreaSpeedcubin2	 2.19	 8.88	 24.66%	 Brandon Harnish	 2009HARN01	 USA	 14.97	 28.85	 2.19	 6.62	 5.04	 EDSkewbOpen2014	 5.58	 21.32	 26.17%	 Manuel Bohorquez	 2012BOHO01	 Colombia	 DNF	 23.52	 20.18	 5.58	 20.27	 KharkivSpecial2014	 8.88	 33.15	 26.79%	 Anatolii Kozina (Анатолій Козіна)	 2013KOZI01	 Ukraine	 48.68	 8.88	 28.77	 22	 DNF	 UralWinter2014	 18.44	 64.73	 28.49%	 Sergey Shmakov	 2009SHMA01	 Russia	 60.8	 88.77	 94.5	 44.61	 18.44	 HessenOpen2014	 9.06	 31.64	 28.63%	 Timo Schnack	 2014SCHN01	 Germany	 39.34	 33.57	 9.06	 34.93	 26.41	 DanishOpen2014	 5.72	 19.84	 28.83%	 Henrik Buus Aagaard	 2006BUUS01	 Denmark	 24.72	 5.72	 25.38	 15.21	 19.6	 MaruCubeKidsDay2014	 3.61	 12.27	 29.42%	 Yi-Fan Wu (吳亦凡)	 2010WUIF01	 Taiwan	 14.9	 14.36	 13.12	 9.32	 3.61	 SmallCubingItaly2014	 12.68	 42.75	 29.66%	 Riccardo Silvestri	 2012SILV28	 Italy	 12.68	 83.86	 63.65	 31.16	 33.43	 ZaragozaOpen2014	 4.91	 16.2	 30.31%	 Gonzalo Orellana Barrasa	 2010OREL02	 Spain	 19.88	 21.78	 14.88	 4.91	 13.83	 BackToThePalace2014	 6.23	 19.79	 31.48%	 Jesus Eduardo Leiva Ramos	 2011LEIV01	 Peru	 35.86	 6.23	 21.14	 16.09	 22.14	 UniversityofNottingham2014	 6.49	 20.48	 31.69%	 Greg Austin	 2006AUST01	 United Kingdom	 42.29	 10.02	 6.49	 33.57	 17.85	 PangasinanOpen2014	 3.46	 10.84	 31.92%	 Carlo Nicolai Abana	 2008ABAN01	 Philippines	 15.69	 3.46	 24.43	 7.61	 9.21	 KharkivSpecial2014	 10.99	 33.92	 32.40%	 Liliia Nedashkivska (Лілія Недашківська)	 2013NEDA01	 Ukraine	 28.32	 12.88	 10.99	 60.57	 DNF	 DuisburgWinter2014	 16.19	 49.46	 32.73%	 Arnaud van Galen	 2006GALE01	 Netherlands	 16.19	 42.09	 57.12	 54.74	 51.55	 HessenOpen2014	 8.15	 24.52	 33.24%	 Fabian Simon	 2011SIMO02	 Germany	 35.21	 23.68	 19.46	 30.43	 8.15	 BogotaCubico2014	 6.11	 18.01	 33.93%	 Kevin Stick Quintero Sanchez	 2013SANC06	 Colombia	 DNF	 20.63	 18.65	 6.11	 14.74	 BackToThePalace2014	 2.96	 8.67	 34.14%	 Christian Saenz Valdivia	 2013VALD02	 Peru	 DNF	 2.96	 9.68	 6.68	 9.66	 SLSRybnik2014	 6.45	 18.84	 34.24%	 Błażej Cichy	 2012CICH01	 Poland	 18.22	 6.45	 21.28	 19.92	 18.39	 CMIFiestaOpen2014	 6.8	 19.12	 35.56%	 Aashrit Maheish	 2013MAHE02	 India	 28.9	 6.8	 17.04	 22.98	 17.34	 BlizzardTown2014	 5.69	 15.94	 35.70%	 Blake Thompson	 2010THOM03	 USA	 19.09	 5.69	 18.39	 10.35	 42.72	 GermanOpen2014	 6.16	 17.25	 35.71%	 Andreas Pohl	 2012POHL01	 Germany	 8.84	 27.56	 34.31	 15.36	 6.16	 SLSTarnowskieGory2014	 4.77	 13.25	 36.00%	 Kacper Jach	 2013JACH02	 Poland	 12.66	 DNF	 4.77	 13.81	 13.28	 GermanOpen2014	 9.28	 25.66	 36.17%	 Mirco Grzywatz	 2011GRZY01	 Germany	 23.72	 25.66	 40.41	 27.59	 9.28	 HessenOpen2014	 5.63	 15.53	 36.25%	 Emanuel Rheinert	 2011RHEI01	 Germany	 17.55	 DNF	 17.06	 11.97	 5.63	 KantoOpen2014	 6.9	 18.95	 36.41%	 Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)	 2008TAKA01	 Japan	 33.44	 19.86	 6.9	 24.22	 12.78	 SmallCubingItaly2014	 13.09	 35.6	 36.77%	 Sofia Malatesta	 2011MALA01	 Italy	 47.22	 13.09	 33.21	 30.78	 42.8	 PangasinanOpen2014	 42.83	 115.18	 37.19%	 Rowell Lebantino	 2008LEBA01	 Philippines	 DNF	 205.46	 50.8	 42.83	 89.27	 MinxOpen2014	 6.22	 16.61	 37.45%	 Antonie Paterakis	 2012PATE01	 Greece	 28.55	 20.28	 11.75	 6.22	 17.81	 DneprCubeDay2014	 6.97	 18.56	 37.55%	 Yevhen Bondarenko (Євген Бондаренко)	 2013BOND02	 Ukraine	 6.97	 21.33	 16.04	 19.32	 20.31	 SLSTarnowskieGory2014	 3.61	 9.6	 37.60%	 Wojciech Gonet	 2014GONE01	 Poland	 11.3	 8.23	 DNF	 3.61	 9.28	






Spoiler: Square-1




* competitionId	** best	** avg	** best / average	** personName	** personId	** personCountryId	** t1	** t2	** t3	** t4	** t5	* CachanOpen2011	 12.56	 57.58	 21.81%	 Arnaud van Galen	 2006GALE01	 Netherlands	 66.11	 51.02	 12.56	 57.15	 64.58	 CachanOpen2011	 14.13	 64.42	 21.93%	 Zoé de Moffarts	 2010MOFF02	 Belgium	 47.43	 73.52	 14.13	 72.31	 84.22	 CachanOpen2011	 15.13	 59.19	 25.56%	 Clément Gallet	 2004GALL02	 France	 52.28	 60	 15.13	 65.3	 74.25	 LegnanoOpen2013	 7.41	 28.5	 26.00%	 Andrea Santambrogio	 2008SANT01	 Italy	 35.05	 39.15	 27.05	 23.41	 7.41	 KoreanStyle2013	 46.77	 164.64	 28.41%	 Song Won Keun (송원근)	 2013KEUN01	 Korea	 140.58	 DNF	 46.77	 127.75	 225.59	 BeneluxOpen2009	 17.21	 59.73	 28.81%	 Mats Valk	 2007VALK01	 Netherlands	 45.63	 47.92	 85.65	 17.21	 DNF	 GermanOpen2006	 105.21	 342.65	 30.70%	 Mitko Prodanov	 2005PROD01	 Hungary	 528.04	 105.21	 394.69   DanishSpecial2013	 19.75	 63.4	 31.15%	 Magnus Galsgård Petersen	 2011PETE02	 Denmark	 48.56	 79.83	 85.5	 19.75	 61.81	 UtahOpen2009	 67.21	 205.61	 32.69%	 Chris Krueger	 2006KRUE01	 USA	 67.21	 220.11	 207.44	 189.27	 DNF	 DutchOpen2005	 67.96	 202.74	 33.52%	 Ron van Bruchem	 2003BRUC01	 Netherlands	 345.1	 67.96	 195.15	 DNS	 DNS	 KharkivWinter2012	 36.18	 100.54	 35.99%	 Nikolay Evdokimov	 2010EVDO01	 Russia	 173.06	 77.43	 DNF	 36.18	 51.13	 Altbier2012	 17.19	 46.82	 36.72%	 Nils Feuer	 2010FEUE01	 Germany	 68.86	 43.33	 28.28	 DNF	 17.19	 RubiksBaires2011	 76.55	 195.92	 39.07%	 Claudio Gonzalez	 2009GONZ04	 Argentina	 174.3	 156	 DNF	 257.47	 76.55	 Japan2006	 34.94	 88.54	 39.46%	 Sinpei Araki (荒木慎平)	 2006ARAK01	 Japan	 34.94	 150.43	 80.25	 DNS	 DNS	 ZhengzhouSpringOpen2013	 31.61	 78.68	 40.18%	 Yongtao Sun (孙永涛)	 2013SUNY02	 China	 31.61	 99.22	 68.25	 100.96	 68.58	 BelgianOpen2007	 21.78	 53.97	 40.36%	 Mátyás Kuti	 2006KUTI01	 Hungary	 104.83	 21.78	 35.31   CaltechFall2008	 44.56	 110.05	 40.49%	 Henry Ng	 2008NGHE01	 USA	 74.14	 211.44	 44.56   GenevaOpen2008	 39.11	 95.93	 40.77%	 Jason Gyani	 2008GYAN01	 United Kingdom	 171.95	 76.72	 39.11   USNationals2012	 22.58	 55.28	 40.85%	 Austin Reed	 2011REED01	 USA	 22.58	 DNF	 40.14	 77.93	 47.77	 WuhanOpen2012	 17.04	 41.58	 40.98%	 Ming Zheng (郑鸣)	 2009ZHEN11	 China	 20.34	 17.04	 72.69	 DNF	 31.72	 MinxOpen2014	 58.03	 139.76	 41.52%	 Leo Guernion	 2013GUER03	 France	 199.72	 58.03	 159.94	 103.19	 156.15	 SilesiaOpen2009	 16.03	 38.58	 41.55%	 Michał Nowak	 2008NOWA01	 Poland	 42.96	 35.84	 36.93	 DNF	 16.03	 GrudziadzOpen2010	 12.5	 30.01	 41.65%	 Jakub Cabaj	 2008CABA03	 Poland	 12.5	 24.28	 30.55	 35.21	 44.77	 CubingMerida2013	 28.26	 67.83	 41.66%	 Jurgens Filiaggi	 2013FILI01	 Venezuela	 60.32	 61.45	 28.26	 81.72	 94.42	 CachanOpen2011	 42.83	 101.69	 42.12%	 Clément Valot	 2010VALO01	 France	 55.36	 119.78	 42.83	 150.05	 129.94	 CaltechFall2008	 21.59	 51.15	 42.21%	 Lucas Garron	 2006GARR01	 Germany	 34.23	 21.59	 97.62   DutchOpen2011	 14.75	 34.55	 42.69%	 Joey Gouly	 2007GOUL01	 United Kingdom	 26.03	 DNF	 14.75	 41.97	 35.66	 RapidashOpen2012	 18.16	 42.43	 42.80%	 Andrew Coghill	 2009COGH01	 United Kingdom	 53.09	 18.16	 33.4	 40.8	 DNF	 AlaniaOpen2010	 20.63	 48.07	 42.92%	 Sébastien Auroux	 2008AURO01	 Germany	 48.44	 102.72	 60.69	 20.63	 35.08	 XianWinter2010	 48.16	 112.08	 42.97%	 Jiejie Du (杜杰杰)	 2010DUJI01	 China	 48.16	 105	 DNF	 99.02	 132.21


----------



## 10461394944000 (Apr 15, 2014)

cubizh said:


> Spoiler: Very fast singles in averages (times in seconds)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



looks like a lot of those are because they got a really slow time then a DNF, could you recalculate this list but only include averages with no dnfs?


----------



## TDM (Apr 15, 2014)

cubizh said:


> Spoiler: Very fast singles in averages (times in seconds)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could you please do the opposite? That's something I may actually be on there for (in 4x4).


----------



## Renslay (Apr 15, 2014)

cubizh said:


> Spoiler: Very fast singles in averages (times in seconds)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Especially in 3x3, I saw that usually it is because there is a DNF and a very slow time, which misguide the average.
Could you do a similar one, but not best vs average, but best versus second best? I think it would reflect the luck more.


----------



## TMOY (Apr 15, 2014)

Some times are missing. For example, the 6^3 list is topped by a 73xx% ratio, which seems ridiculously low given the high frequency of major pops on that cube. And look at my results at Spanish Nats 2013:

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...nId=SpanishChampionships2013&allResults=1#666

235.50/349.75 makes 67.33%. As you can guess the 9-minute solve happened because of a big pop.


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 20, 2014)

Anyone whose PB single = their PB average?




Also, this is funny.
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010BEAV01


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 20, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Anyone whose PB single = their PB average?


https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011MIKE01 His FMC.


----------



## yoinneroid (Apr 20, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Also, this is funny.
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010BEAV01



lol, took me a while to get the joke


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 23, 2014)

List of people who competed in OH but not regular 3x3? I remember seeing this Chinese girl who did this somewhere.


----------



## Lid (Apr 23, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> List of people who competed in OH but not regular 3x3? I remember seeing this Chinese girl who did this somewhere.


A simple list of the 56 persons that have a OH single but no 2H single (I didn't check for 2H DNFs ...)


Spoiler





```
2011VUHU01	Vũ Huy Hoàng	Vietnam
2007XIAO02	Xiaofeng Shi (石小峰)	China
2010KAPK02	Watcharagorn Kapkaeo	Thailand
2013PAIA02	Amay Pai	India
2010DOAN06	Viet Ha Doan	Vietnam
2013WANG22	Yuhan Wang (王予涵)	China
2012TRUC01	Vivien Truchot	France
2014BAEC02	Jonathan Bäcker	Germany
2013ARUM01	Arjun Arumugham	India
2014BAEC01	Jannik Bäcker	Germany
2011YUDH01	Muhammad Ardin Yudhawira	Indonesia
2013ARAV01	Javier Aravena	Chile
2008ICHI01	Takuma Ichikawa (市川拓馬)	Japan
2011SAFA03	Filipp Safarov	Russia
2010GAOC01	Cheng-ze Gao (高誠擇)	Taiwan
2010HIDA03	Hidayatullah	Indonesia
2008DADU02	Isidro Dadula	Philippines
2013AVTU02	Boris Avtukhovich	Russia
2014YASA02	Vadapalli Sai Yasaswi	India
2011HOAN02	Hoàng Việt Hùng	Vietnam
2009LEET01	Tony Lee	USA
2013ESKI01	Daniil Eskin	Russia
2012RUDY01	Rudy	Indonesia
2010DEJU01	Warunyou Dejudom	Thailand
2009DUYO01	Yong Du (杜勇)	China
2010ANAN02	Phongnarin Anantariyavech	Thailand
2010DING04	Yifan Ding (丁一凡)	China
2011TRUO02	Jannik Truong	Germany
2009CHAN04	Fangyuan Chang (常方圆)	China
2014LULE02	Samuel Pérez Lule	Mexico
2009KUOY01	Yu-Ch'en Kuo	Taiwan
2013MARI06	Márton Marits	Hungary
2010SAGA01	Daiki Sagane (嵯峨根大輝)	Japan
2014SUNG01	Guowei Sun (孙国卫)	China
2006LIEU01	Chen-Chieh Lieu	Taiwan
2009CHUN03	Cheng Ka Chun	Hong Kong
2010LIUY03	Yuhang Liu (刘宇航)	China
2009IOOS01	Guillaume Iooss	France
2009HANG03	Woo Qing Hang	Malaysia
2012GAMZ01	Rasul Gamzabekov	Russia
2012GARC07	Sylvain Garcia	France
2008WANG08	Yu-Chieh Wang	Taiwan
2009MOLE01	Adriaan Molendijk	Netherlands
2012SYDO01	Stepan Sydorchuk (Степан Сидорчук)	Ukraine
2012WANG53	Hongyang Wang (王红洋)	China
2013RODR08	Carlos Tadeu de Araujo Rodrigues	Brazil
2010JIAN12	Cheng-sian Jiang (江承憲)	Taiwan
2010BURT01	Christian Burton	USA
2011XUZH02	Zhongyang Xu (徐仲阳)	China
2009STEV01	Pinkan Stevy	Indonesia
2010LAUD02	Dominique Lau	Singapore
2013AAKA02	Venkat Aakash	India
2006CHAN06	Max Chang	USA
2008LIZA01	Zaisheng Li	China
2007NGUY02	Tien Nguyen	USA
2010PATH01	Durvesh Pathak	India
```


----------



## ilikecubing (Apr 26, 2014)

arranging from highest to lowest, total no. of events won by a cuber out of the 18 events, atleast once in his cubing career.
example - For Feliks it would be 16, he hasn't got first place in skewb yet, and hasn't participated in feet
Similarly for others.

And

The same above thing except the denominator being the total no. events in which the competitor has taken part. For Feliks it becomes 16/17

Could someone do this country,continent and world rankings for this?


----------



## Lid (Apr 29, 2014)

Ok here are some stats for you ilikecubing (and the rest...)

2 competitors have managed to win in every single current WCA atleast once: Daniel Sheppard & Bence Barát.

A FULL list with everyone that have won atleast once in the current events can be found here, ~1MB HTML-file.
Grey background=have competed in the event (doesn't necessary means the competitor have a success), the number = wins in that event.

24 competitors have won in all events they have competed in:
18/18: Daniel Sheppard & Bence Barát
4/4: Zhizhe Liang (all 4 blind events)
2/2: 3 odd combos: 3x3+5x5; 3x3+2x2; sq1+minx
1/1: 8 in 3x3bld, 7 in 3x3, 1 in sq1, 1 in feet, 1 in pyra

And some bonus stats:


Spoiler: Most wins in each current event



333: Erik Akkersdijk - 43
444: Erik Akkersdijk - 57
555: Erik Akkersdijk - 73
222: Rowe Hessler - 34
333bf: François Courtès - 33
333oh: Rowe Hessler - 32
333fm: Sébastien Auroux - 46
333ft: Rafael Werneck Cinoto - 31
minx: Erik Akkersdijk - 43
pyram: Oscar Roth Andersen - 39
sq1: Takao Hashimoto - 62
clock: Laura Ohrndorf - 29
skewb: 7 different competitors - 3
666: Bence Barát - 39
777: Bence Barát - 43
444bf: François Courtès - 16
555bf: Istvan Kocza - 24
333mbf: Fabrizio Cirnigliaro - 23
all current: Erik Akkersdijk - 398
by a female: Laura Ohrndorf - 30


All as of *WCA_export344_20140429*


----------



## Lid (Apr 29, 2014)

There have now been exactly 1700 competitions with 3x3x3.

Here is the time spread of the winning times:

60+ : 1
45-59: 1
30-44: 2
29.xy: 1
28.xy: 1
27.xy: 
26.xy: 1
25.xy: 2
24.xy: 3
23.xy: 
22.xy: 1 (Minh Thai)
21.xy: 3
20.xy: 3
19.xy: 5
18.xy: 17
17.xy: 17
16.xy: 41
15.xy: 77
14.xy: 119
13.xy: 203
12.xy: 238
11.xy: 287
10.xy: 338
09.xy: 258
08.xy: 67
07.xy: 13
06.xy: 1
ALL : 1700


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 30, 2014)

How many people DNF'd their very first competition solve ever (presumably by screwing up the timer start)?


----------



## Kit Clement (Apr 30, 2014)

In honor of my 3BLD performance this past weekend, I was curious: has anyone else ever had 6 or more 3BLD DNFs in one weekend?


----------



## Mollerz (Apr 30, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> How many people DNF'd their very first competition solve ever (presumably by screwing up the timer start)?



I DNF'd my first competition solve ever, admittedly it was a 4BLD. It's kind of hard to pick these out though.


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 30, 2014)

It's been a while since I did some stats.
These are courtesy of a request from someone special 
They are generally listed with overall summaries by continent at the top, then the country breakdowns sorted by either Total or the year 2013.
Note that as 2014 is only part way through, so I have removed them from some graphs that they would skew.



Spoiler: Number of People Competing in each Year









*Region**1982**2003**2004**2005**2006**2007**2008**2009**2010**2011**2012**2013**2014**World**19**90**205**548**844**1498**3018**5102**6295**7316**7912**10271**6179*_Asia__1__4__4__95__269__428__1193__2206__2965__3296__2969__3977__2175__Europe__15__21__110__221__299__476__887__1489__1644__1926__2395__3015__1862__North America__2__64__90__230__274__557__914__1187__1341__1494__1698__2070__1436__South America__1__0__0__0__0__29__18__185__229__481__726__1064__557__Oceania__0__1__1__2__2__4__3__32__112__112__118__136__114__Africa__0__0__0__0__0__4__3__3__4__7__6__9__35_China001111073209191152112611161621461USA1468722026647775810061050111512921580919India000132921782404124031026863Poland124366375138152162194250576514Brazil000002916114129205373473225Canada11707873122164241247246337211Germany11718284064179322334343284171France123333486013515513422331427978Ukraine00000004263162250215Russia00000025091155204239123Peru1000000216289234131Japan13183169134178161209205282228129Spain0020212264134221197160128202107Indonesia00001117642558325118753Taiwan0002423610221418317916416980Philippines0000026213122759399159102Colombia00000011463161148146Italy10108142711811513712913493Korea00025111119547817810113091United Kingdom1253925416660779712679Australia01122435578697116112Chile000000064921197511323Sweden14153235405912078877811058Mexico00110330164912915697201Romania000011144732799477Hungary1013315661281711081031059314Iran0000011121511848874Norway00232117315851868454Netherlands161927403862624862967734Vietnam00000003123100937591Mongolia00000000108713Belarus000000045095548Argentina0000001333228531Finland100221619262834345025Belgium1127131212201534474946Austria10010337313641494Denmark01002318306959434831Serbia100001233020470Malaysia00000111511711111074521Venezuela000000000004231Turkey000000124553947Thailand000000117215613870381Singapore0000000672620213452Georgia00000000000301Slovenia00000002218222819Guatemala000000000002770Dominican Republic001100000002535Greece000002131413242New Zealand000000027552621202Latvia000000000814191Hong Kong0015148373451149186Switzerland010022581112131537Estonia00000011281211140Lithuania00000100025132Czech Republic11148946256107Croatia0000000152612105Slovakia00010131111873Ireland0000010333874Bulgaria1000000010653Luxembourg0000000211040Portugal100011111613132Israel0111111271761393Sri Lanka0000011000131El Salvador0000013010030Nigeria0000001000330Kazakhstan0000000101233Moldova0000000011330South Africa00000311232234Macau00000131013320Morocco0000001001020United Arab Emirates0000000500020Pakistan0000000001021Armenia0000000000121Bosnia and Herzegovina0000000000120Cyprus0000000000021Aruba0100000002310Lebanon0000010000010Tunisia0000000100110Jordan0000000100710Macedonia0000000110010Algeria0000000001010Albania0000000000011Uruguay0000000000010Kosovo0000000000010Puerto Rico0011020000000Cote d_Ivoire0000010000000Cuba0000010000000Azerbaijan0000010000000Belize0000001100000Iceland00000001121702Bolivia0000000100000Saudi Arabia0000000100001Egypt0000000111000Mauritius0000000011000Costa Rica0000000001000Afghanistan0000000001100Bangladesh0000000002000Trinidad and Tobago0000000000100Montenegro0000000000002Senegal0000000000001






Spoiler: Number of New People each Year








*Region**1982**2003**2004**2005**2006**2007**2008**2009**2010**2011**2012**2013**2014**Total**World**19**88**174**417**580**1015**2174**3599**3987**4307**4380**6169**2919**29828*_Asia__1__4__2__89__228__317__947__1735__2079__2075__1564__2526__1081__12648__Europe__15__20__94__154__174__272__576__917__892__968__1261__1635__695__7673__North America__2__63__78__173__178__391__641__756__772__824__977__1199__768__6822__South America__1__0__0__0__0__29__8__159__149__372__502__730__285__2235__Oceania__0__1__0__1__0__2__0__30__93__64__74__76__58__399__Africa__0__0__0__0__0__4__2__2__2__4__2__3__32__51_China0010110627175983268665510541684533USA145751671733235296425985967579044455255India000120901541963302618175512402Poland122334131796070931204302261188Brazil0000029689851512603221121054Canada1170656180110136117121184101939Peru100000021615417849346Ukraine00000004160133157116471France123112273194786614118114527836Germany1161219233814121316117412050959Russia000000249699611010828462Philippines0000026192712736579543547Korea0002519014074349518428545Indonesia0000110753764166784101030Colombia0000001146013982100387Spain002016843931349058428129614Taiwan000240267716011083727811659Japan1308013158935994841277625831Chile000000064596935725304Australia010102035257637058307Mongolia0000000010864073United Kingdom124161826412440506124298Sweden131221172327753737395716365Romania000010144218525732207Mexico001003294371089756148483Italy10107721985061465227371Norway00220015173223464815200Belarus00000004208442482Venezuela00000000000421860Serbia10000122201938065Netherlands16131322163523182348358261Turkey00000011332352974Argentina000000120311433182Vietnam0000000312352353054297Georgia0000000000030030Guatemala00000000000275178Hungary101328519389312027251379Dominican Republic00100000000252349Denmark0100211519502819234162Iran0000010111501252346347Belgium111685510723312116135Finland10020141015121718218118Greece00000212121321042Singapore0000000671211112132154Austria1001031525191319188Slovenia000000021921413454Lithuania0000010002310016Thailand0000001172807216100351Latvia000000000899026Switzerland010020441031072667Hong Kong00141480391232372176Czech Republic111251020236428New Zealand000000027417116092Ireland000001031164319Malaysia0000010150101514447358Luxembourg00000002000406Croatia0000000152344239Israel0100100168440373191Slovakia000100390173024El Salvador00000120100307Estonia0000001122523025Sri Lanka00000100001204Morocco00000010010204United Arab Emirates00000005000207Kazakhstan00000001011216Moldova00000000102205Pakistan00000000010203Cyprus00000000000202Portugal10001010100101125Bulgaria10000000106109Lebanon00000100000102South Africa0000030012013138Macau000001280001012Armenia00000000001102Bosnia and Herzegovina00000000001102Albania00000000000101Uruguay00000000000101Kosovo00000000000101Aruba01000000021004Puerto Rico00100200000003Cote d_Ivoire00000100000001Cuba00000100000001Azerbaijan00000100000001Nigeria00000010001002Belize00000010000001Tunisia00000001001002Iceland0000000101150118Jordan00000001007008Bolivia00000001000001Saudi Arabia00000001000012Macedonia00000001000001Egypt00000001000001Mauritius00000000100001Algeria00000000010001Costa Rica00000000010001Afghanistan00000000010001Bangladesh00000000020002Trinidad and Tobago00000000001001Montenegro00000000000022Senegal00000000000011






Spoiler: Percentage of Competitors who are New








*Region**1982**2003**2004**2005**2006**2007**2008**2009**2010**2011**2012**2013**2014**World**100%**98%**85%**76%**69%**68%**72%**71%**63%**59%**55%**60%**47%*_Asia__100%__100%__50%__94%__85%__74%__79%__79%__70%__63%__53%__64%__50%__North America__100%__98%__87%__75%__65%__70%__70%__64%__58%__55%__58%__58%__53%__Europe__100%__95%__85%__70%__58%__57%__65%__62%__54%__50%__53%__54%__37%__South America__100%__#N/A__#N/A__#N/A__#N/A__100%__44%__86%__65%__77%__69%__69%__51%__Oceania__#N/A__100%__0%__50%__0%__50%__0%__94%__83%__57%__63%__56%__51%__Africa__#N/A__#N/A__#N/A__#N/A__#N/A__100%__67%__67%__50%__57%__33%__33%__91%_China#N/A#N/A100%0%100%99%85%83%72%61%59%65%36%USA100%98%86%76%65%68%70%64%57%53%59%57%48%India#N/A#N/A#N/A100%67%0%98%87%82%80%65%80%64%Poland100%100%50%92%65%41%57%39%43%48%48%75%44%Brazil#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A100%38%78%66%74%70%68%50%Canada100%100%#N/A86%63%84%66%67%56%47%49%55%48%Peru100%#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A100%100%98%61%76%37%Ukraine#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A100%50%95%82%63%54%France100%100%94%36%56%52%70%50%49%63%58%52%35%Germany100%100%86%67%68%58%59%79%66%48%51%42%29%Russia#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A100%98%76%62%54%45%23%Philippines#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A100%90%58%36%39%58%60%42%Korea#N/A#N/A#N/A100%100%81%72%15%53%63%50%65%31%Indonesia#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A100%100%0%99%88%71%27%45%19%Colombia#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A100%100%100%95%86%55%68%Spain#N/A#N/A100%76%36%67%69%61%46%36%33%40%27%Taiwan#N/A#N/A#N/A100%95%72%75%75%60%46%44%46%14%Japan100%100%0%96%78%43%52%37%45%41%45%33%19%Chile#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A100%64%58%47%64%22%Australia#N/A100%0%50%0%50%0%60%91%66%65%60%52%Mongolia#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A100%#N/A100%90%0%United Kingdom100%100%80%33%67%72%63%62%40%52%52%48%30%Sweden100%75%80%66%49%58%46%63%47%43%50%52%28%Romania#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A100%0%100%100%89%56%66%61%42%Mexico#N/A#N/A100%0%#N/A100%97%25%76%84%62%58%74%Italy100%#N/A100%#N/A88%50%78%83%43%45%36%39%29%Norway#N/A#N/A100%67%0%0%88%55%55%45%53%57%28%Belarus#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A100%40%#N/A89%80%50%Venezuela#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A100%58%Serbia100%#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A100%100%67%67%#N/A95%81%#N/ANetherlands100%100%68%48%55%42%56%37%38%37%50%45%24%Turkey#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A100%50%75%60%40%90%62%Argentina#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A100%67%0%97%50%62%100%Vietnam#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A100%100%52%38%40%59%Georgia#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A100%0%Guatemala#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A100%73%Hungary100%#N/A100%97%53%77%73%52%29%19%26%27%7%Dominican Republic#N/A#N/A100%0%#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A100%66%Denmark#N/A100%#N/A#N/A100%33%83%63%72%47%44%48%13%Iran#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A100%0%100%50%99%68%26%62%Belgium100%100%50%86%62%42%42%50%47%68%66%43%35%Finland100%#N/A#N/A100%0%88%53%58%43%50%53%42%32%Greece#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A100%100%67%86%100%100%88%0%Singapore#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A100%46%55%52%62%62%Austria100%#N/A#N/A100%#N/A100%33%71%81%53%32%39%25%Slovenia#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A100%90%25%64%46%21%Lithuania#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A100%#N/A#N/A#N/A100%60%77%0%Thailand#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A100%100%51%52%23%26%0%Latvia#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A100%64%47%0%Switzerland#N/A100%#N/A#N/A100%0%80%50%91%25%77%47%70%Hong Kong#N/A#N/A100%80%100%100%96%53%27%27%47%39%33%Czech Republic100%100%100%50%63%11%0%33%0%40%50%60%57%New Zealand#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A100%75%27%52%30%0%Ireland#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A100%#N/A100%33%33%75%57%75%Malaysia#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A100%0%99%59%46%41%9%33%Luxembourg#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A100%0%0%#N/A100%#N/ACroatia#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A100%100%88%33%40%40%Israel#N/A100%0%0%100%0%0%50%96%58%0%100%78%Slovakia#N/A#N/A#N/A100%#N/A0%100%82%0%100%88%43%0%El Salvador#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A100%67%#N/A100%#N/A#N/A100%#N/AEstonia#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A100%100%25%42%18%21%#N/ASri Lanka#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A100%0%#N/A#N/A#N/A100%67%0%Morocco#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A100%#N/A#N/A100%#N/A100%#N/AUnited Arab Emirates#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A100%#N/A#N/A#N/A100%#N/AKazakhstan#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A100%#N/A100%50%67%33%Moldova#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A100%0%67%67%#N/APakistan#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A100%#N/A100%0%Cyprus#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A100%0%Portugal100%#N/A#N/A#N/A100%0%91%63%0%33%0%33%50%Bulgaria100%#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A100%#N/A100%20%0%Lebanon#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A100%#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A100%#N/ASouth Africa#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A100%0%0%50%67%0%50%91%Macau#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A100%67%80%0%0%0%50%#N/AArmenia#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A100%50%0%Bosnia and Herzegovina#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A100%50%#N/AAlbania#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A100%0%Uruguay#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A100%#N/AKosovo#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A100%#N/AAruba#N/A100%#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A100%33%0%#N/APuerto Rico#N/A#N/A100%0%#N/A100%#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/ACote d_Ivoire#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A100%#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/ACuba#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A100%#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/AAzerbaijan#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A100%#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/ANigeria#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A100%#N/A#N/A#N/A33%0%#N/ABelize#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A100%0%#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/ATunisia#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A100%#N/A#N/A100%0%#N/AIceland#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A100%0%50%88%#N/A50%Jordan#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A100%#N/A#N/A100%0%#N/ABolivia#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A100%#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/ASaudi Arabia#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A100%#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A100%Macedonia#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A100%0%#N/A#N/A0%#N/AEgypt#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A100%0%0%#N/A#N/A#N/AMauritius#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A100%0%#N/A#N/A#N/AAlgeria#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A100%#N/A0%#N/ACosta Rica#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A100%#N/A#N/A#N/AAfghanistan#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A100%0%#N/A#N/ABangladesh#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A100%#N/A#N/A#N/ATrinidad and Tobago#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A100%#N/A#N/AMontenegro#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A100%Senegal#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A#N/A100%






Spoiler: Total Participation (Each competitor at each competition counts as 1)








*Region**1982**2003**2004**2005**2006**2007**2008**2009**2010**2011**2012**2013**2014**Total**World**19**95**304**803**1313**2417**5231**9105**11737**14103**14743**19091**8467**87428*_Asia__1__4__10__115__379__560__1642__3201__4576__5647__5193__6355__2845__30528__Europe__15__26__157__322__473__882__1866__3211__3817__4265__4906__6652__2854__29446__North America__2__64__136__362__457__931__1692__2381__2742__3148__3310__3920__1833__20978__South America__1__0__0__0__0__30__20__265__398__778__1110__1929__716__5247__Oceania__0__1__1__4__4__6__3__40__195__251__213__217__183__1118__Africa__0__0__0__0__0__8__8__7__9__14__11__18__36__111_USA146132351442810142920292176240226473197125016912China004111113791326175719361836240554410300Poland124366313138646845147255915099355017Japan1349927021937937754955410616832084407India00013498202286509477154512424367Germany11133847631193758008647916842764072France124339711343093773495636445181053155Canada11707151122273275045434355422502980Indonesia0000161198597992466304672542Spain002122271062403893922902444971502378Brazil0000030161601702425588813032360Taiwan000550391223143173272502861141824Italy1010815352243414012923581321808Netherlands19385690115202226177215278218471672Russia0000005671463053535161811573Hungary1013529104192354276176186163421559Philippines00000262542251172071393491381455Sweden1424636776127269170172127213841397Korea00025214129151881341591781011197United Kingdom13561334711301301251843301201152Thailand00000022212894141174111085Ukraine000000043672724422951083Chile00000009621627413716428915Australia01144635121202190190178905Mexico001105311661193216125228877Malaysia00000111642541641956322864Colombia00000011591259299177833Peru100000024114127415160823Denmark01004532741661449813555714Belgium1241030355260428113814395693Iran00000151215527014374651Norway0025311735908015816065616Vietnam0000000412510410684106529Romania00003115593512214389458Finland100342739475366709525430Hong Kong001616931197623572810420Austria10010331263731271124399Israel0111111372781797264Singapore0000000673527233852242New Zealand000000035744923275213Argentina00000035357291121210Belarus0000000690187952164Slovenia000000022719415319161Switzerland01003812101616213241160Turkey0000001281166147136Venezuela000000000005747104Estonia000000114102730220104Mongolia000000001088011100Guatemala00000000000277097Latvia000000000143343191Serbia10000124302147079Czech Republic111710134625715779South Africa00000655610473578Croatia000000015301216569Greece00000213161732567Dominican Republic00110000000253562Portugal10001412183758362Ireland00000208541113447Slovakia00010141312129346Lithuania0000010004924442Macau0000013193454039Iceland0000000235210233Georgia0000000000031132Aruba0100000009111022Bulgaria100000001097321Kazakhstan000000010348319Luxembourg000000064105016Armenia000000000048315Nigeria000000200066014Belize000000290000011Sri Lanka00000220001319Jordan00000001007109El Salvador00000130100308Moldova00000000113308United Arab Emirates00000005000207Pakistan00000000020226Macedonia00000002300106Puerto Rico00220200000006Morocco00000010010305Bosnia and Herzegovina00000000003205Cyprus00000000000314Egypt00000001210004Tunisia00000001001103Montenegro00000000000033Lebanon00000100000102Algeria00000000010102Albania00000000000112Cote d_Ivoire00000200000002Saudi Arabia00000001000012Mauritius00000000110002Afghanistan00000000011002Bangladesh00000000020002Uruguay00000000000101Kosovo00000000000101Cuba00000100000001Azerbaijan00000100000001Bolivia00000001000001Costa Rica00000000010001Trinidad and Tobago00000000001001Senegal00000000000011






Spoiler: 2012 to 2013 growth




*Region**2013 growth**People in 2012**People in 2013**Overall**30%**7912**10271*_Africa__50%__6__9__South America__47%__726__1064__Asia__34%__2969__3977__Europe__26%__2395__3015__North America__22%__1698__2070__Oceania__15%__118__136_VenezuelaInfinite042GeorgiaInfinite030GuatemalaInfinite027Dominican RepublicInfinite025LuxembourgInfinite04El SalvadorInfinite03MoroccoInfinite02United Arab EmiratesInfinite02PakistanInfinite02CyprusInfinite02LebanonInfinite01MacedoniaInfinite01AlgeriaInfinite01AlbaniaInfinite01UruguayInfinite01KosovoInfinite01Mongolia788%871Greece700%324Turkey680%539Belarus511%955Portugal200%13Israel200%13Sri Lanka200%13Peru163%89234Lithuania160%513India155%4031026Serbia135%2047Poland130%250576Armenia100%12Bosnia and Herzegovina100%12Argentina89%2853Czech Republic67%610Singapore62%2134Philippines61%99159Spain58%128202Ukraine54%162250Chile51%75113Kazakhstan50%23Finland47%3450China45%11161621Sweden41%78110Canada37%246337Latvia36%1419United Kingdom30%97126Korea29%101130Slovenia27%2228Estonia27%1114Brazil27%373473USA22%12921580Australia20%97116Austria20%4149Romania19%7994Russia17%204239Switzerland15%1315Denmark12%4348Belgium4%4749Italy4%129134Taiwan3%164169Nigeria0%33Moldova0%33South Africa0%22Tunisia0%11Norway-2%8684New Zealand-5%2120Colombia-8%161148France-11%314279Hungary-11%10593Slovakia-13%87Ireland-13%87Croatia-17%1210Bulgaria-17%65Germany-17%343284Japan-19%282228Vietnam-19%9375Netherlands-20%9677Indonesia-25%251187Macau-33%32Mexico-38%15697Thailand-46%7038Iran-52%18488Malaysia-58%10745Hong Kong-63%4918Aruba-67%31Jordan-86%71Iceland-100%170Afghanistan-100%10Trinidad and Tobago-100%10Puerto Rico0%00Cote d_Ivoire0%00Cuba0%00Azerbaijan0%00Belize0%00Bolivia0%00Saudi Arabia0%00Egypt0%00Mauritius0%00Costa Rica0%00Bangladesh0%00Montenegro0%00Senegal0%00






Spoiler: Number of Competitions (including announced future comps)








*Region**1982**2003**2004**2005**2006**2007**2008**2009**2010**2011**2012**2013**2014**Total**World**1**2**12**24**33**53**109**169**226**305**303**360**219**1816*_Asia__0__0__0__2__6__11__25__49__74__118__103__114__64__566__Europe__1__1__7__12__15__22__42__61__77__89__103__135__81__646__North America__0__1__5__10__12__19__41__51__57__67__62__67__41__433__South America__0__0__0__0__0__1__1__7__11__21__28__37__25__131__Oceania__0__0__0__0__0__0__0__1__7__10__7__7__7__39__Africa__0__0__0__0__0__0__0__0__0__0__0__0__1__1_USA00510121735454852535430361China0000025132748353617183Japan0002456911102217692France0021246710151613682Poland00011279998171073Germany0012222510111313970India000000247107202070Spain00111355767151162Italy000001141012911755Indonesia000000017181411354Brazil000001144412141151Canada0100025561168650Netherlands012222543466340Philippines000001474748439Sweden001442363324537Taiwan000011275535332Denmark000000236745330Australia000000004766629Chile000000037654227United Kingdom000011133238325Belgium000011221244522Finland000002332433222Peru000000000558321Russia000000022336420Korea000012511332119Colombia000000000356519Thailand000000023921118Mexico000000113433217Ukraine000000000147517Norway000000112244216Malaysia000000013341113Romania000000002144213Vietnam000000002233313Hungary100101122111011Estonia000000011333011New Zealand000000013311110Czech Republic00001111111108Argentina00000000031318Iran00000000013318Singapore00000001111217Austria00000000112307Hong Kong00000011201005Slovenia00000000101215Venezuela00000000000235Turkey00000000000224Switzerland00000011000013Israel00000000110013Dominican Republic00000000000123Portugal00000011000002United Arab Emirates00000001000102Greece00000000100102Iceland00000000001012Serbia00000000001102Latvia00000000001102Belarus00000000000112Guatemala00000000000112Slovakia00000001000001Macau00000001000001Croatia00000000010001Ireland00000000001001Jordan00000000001001Bosnia and Herzegovina00000000001001Mongolia00000000000101Lithuania00000000000101Georgia00000000000101South Africa00000000000011


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Apr 30, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> In honor of my 3BLD performance this past weekend, I was curious: has anyone else ever had 6 or more 3BLD DNFs in one weekend?



In honor of our recent road trip, How many people have managed to compete in two different competitions on consecutive days?

How any have have placed top 3 in the same event at competitions on consecutive days?


----------



## TDM (May 1, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> It's been a while since I did some stats.
> These are courtesy of a request from someone special
> They are generally listed with overall summaries by continent at the top, then the country breakdowns sorted by either Total or the year 2013.
> Note that as 2014 is only part way through, so I have removed them from some graphs that they would skew.
> ...


What happened in Asia in 2012?


----------



## guysensei1 (May 2, 2014)

How many leet (13.37) times have been recorded in all events so far?
What about 1:33.70?


----------



## Pro94 (May 3, 2014)

Strictest cut-off for each event?


----------



## Lid (May 3, 2014)

Pro94 said:


> Strictest cut-off for each event?


Almost impossible to tell, since it's not reported.


----------



## LucidCuber (May 7, 2014)

I'm not sure if it's possible to do with the data, although if not, does anyone have an idea of the most PB's set by an individual at a competition (multi PB'S on the same day not counting) I know 36 is theoretical, although I take it no one has done that yet.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 7, 2014)

Best sum of ranks per country? So the sum of ranks for each of the fastest people per event in the country. My top bets are US, Proland, Australia, Netherlands, and UK.


----------



## kinch2002 (May 7, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Best sum of ranks per country? So the sum of ranks for each of the fastest people per event in the country. My top bets are US, Proland, Australia, Netherlands, and UK.


I've done that a few times. Just search the thread for my posts. I think I last did it a few months back


----------



## PranavCubes (May 8, 2014)

Who is the oldest person who has 5BLD success officially?


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 8, 2014)

People who have gotten a 4BLD success on their first attempt? Also 5BLD.


----------



## Lid (May 8, 2014)

PranavCubes said:


> Who is the oldest person who has 5BLD success officially?


Mats Bergsten (60+)


----------



## Tim Major (May 8, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Best sum of ranks per country? So the sum of ranks for each of the fastest people per event in the country. My top bets are US, Proland, Australia, Netherlands, and UK.



Australia isn't in the top 10 due to feet and clock. US, the UK and Poland are up there though.


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (May 12, 2014)

Shortest time to get a sub-10 average? Like, fewest number of days between first competition and first sub-10?


----------



## Coolster01 (May 12, 2014)

Nathan Dwyer said:


> Shortest time to get a sub-10 average? Like, fewest number of days between first competition and first sub-10?



We are both the exact same :O Nats 2011 --> May Madness 2014 xD

EDIT: oh, nvm, I was looking at 4x4 on accident. You went to Ohio Open before me, so I have ~2 months less than you


----------



## Pro94 (May 12, 2014)

Nathan Dwyer said:


> Shortest time to get a sub-10 average? Like, fewest number of days between first competition and first sub-10?



0 days, Hyeon Kyo Kyoung


----------



## Coolster01 (May 12, 2014)

Pro94 said:


> 0 days, Hyeon Kyo Kyoung



 wuuuut. What about sub9?


----------



## kcl (May 12, 2014)

Pro94 said:


> 0 days, Hyeon Kyo Kyoung



That also kinda answers my question about fastest average at someone's first comp


----------



## porkynator (May 14, 2014)

Talking about long PB streaks, I've set a new 3BLD single PB at every comp I went to except my first comp, for a total of 8 comps. Is this some kind of record?


----------



## kinch2002 (May 14, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Talking about long PB streaks, I've set a new 3BLD single PB at every comp I went to except my first comp, for a total of 8 comps. Is this some kind of record?


Your request for the record sounds needlessly specific to me.
You want a list of people with the longest unbroken streaks of 3bld pbs in each comp, but not counting the first comp?
That last part is a pointless get-out clause.
What about people who go to comps that don't have 3bld in?
What about people who had a really long streak but it's now broken? After all, it becomes a near-impossible task once the streak reaches a certain point.

Didn't mean to make it sound like I'm attacking your request - just clarifying and trying to get some reasoning


----------



## irontwig (May 14, 2014)

How about top 10 most sub-30 FMC solutions in a row?


----------



## porkynator (May 14, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> Your request for the record sounds needlessly specific to me.
> You want a list of people with the longest unbroken streaks of 3bld pbs in each comp, but not counting the first comp?
> That last part is a pointless get-out clause.
> What about people who go to comps that don't have 3bld in?
> ...



My idea was about longest unbroken streaks of PBs in a certain event (not only 3BLD but considering one event at the time). Streaks that are now broken are fine. I didn't take in account that we might consider or not comps not holding that event to break the streak, but for me it's the same. My point wasn't that I got a new 3BLD PB at (almost) every comp, but that I've kept improving it for 8 comps in a row.
I thought I've seen this stat a few pages ago, but now I can't find it.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 14, 2014)

So the last time Sarah Strong didn't DNF any 3x3 solves in a comp was Toronto Summer 2012. Lol.


----------



## JackJ (May 17, 2014)

What's the mean of all 3x3 solves in the database? What's the standard deviation?


----------



## Lid (May 17, 2014)

JackJ said:


> What's the mean of all 3x3 solves in the database? What's the standard deviation?


Already made a script for this a while ago:

```
┌──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────
│ 2014-05-17 @ 22:27:23
├──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────
│ Event: Rubik's Cube (333)
│ Year : ALL
├──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────
│ Total solves: 680997
│ Total good  : 662405
│ Total DNF   :  17844
│ Total DNS   :    748
│ Total sub10 :  12725
│ Global mean :  26.87
│ SD          :  23.538
```
WCA_export355_20140514


----------



## Pro94 (May 17, 2014)

Number of rounds for sub9 cubers from their first sub10 avg. to first sub9. (on Rubik's Cube)



Spoiler



Giovanni Contardi - 1
Alexandre Carlier - 1
Antoine Cantin - 1
Alexander Lau - 2
Thanaporn Sichanugrist - 3
Feliks Zemdegs - 5
Philipp Weyer - 7
Anthony Brooks - 7
Rowe Hessler - 8
Piti Pichedpan - 8
Nikolay Evdokimov - 10
Jr-Wei Jan - 11
Collin Burns - 12
Ivan Vynnyk - 12
Yu Nakajima - 12
Sei Sugama - 14
Carlos Méndez García-Barroso - 14
Morten Arborg - 15
Lucas Etter - 15
Michał Pleskowicz - 16
Asia Konvittayayotin - 20
Sergey Ryabko - 20
Nipat Charoenpholphant - 21
Yumu Tabuchi - 22
Mats Valk - 23
Sebastian Weyer - 23
Cornelius Dieckmann - 26
Kevin Costello III - 26
Breandan Vallance - 26
Richard Jay S. Apagar - 27
Stefan Huber - 36
Robert Yau - 37
Gabriel Dechichi Barbar - 37
Arifumi Fushimi - 38
Paolo Moriello - 39
Haowei Fan - 40
Kanneti Sae Han - 41
Vincent Hartanto Utomo - 45
Andrew Ricci - 58
Yu Sajima - 58


----------



## Robert-Y (May 17, 2014)

Thanks! Can you also list the percentage drop for each cuber please?

EDIT: I mean from their most recent pb average before their first sub 9 average, not their first sub 10 average.
e.g. If a cuber's most recent averages were 9.9, 9.8, 9.7, 9.6, 9.5, 9.4, 8.9, the drop would be 0.5 not 1.0


----------



## Pro94 (May 18, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Thanks! Can you also list the percentage drop for each cuber please?
> 
> EDIT: I mean from their most recent pb average before their first sub 9 average, not their first sub 10 average.
> e.g. If a cuber's most recent averages were 9.9, 9.8, 9.7, 9.6, 9.5, 9.4, 8.9, the drop would be 0.5 not 1.0





Spoiler



Giovanni Contardi - 1.37
Alexandre Carlier - 1.26
Collin Burns - 1.21
Anthony Brooks - 1.15
Robert Yau - 1.11
Antoine Cantin - 1.06
Haowei Fan - 1.04
Carlos Méndez García-Barroso - 0.99
Yu Nakajima - 0.97
Thanaporn Sichanugrist - 0.87
Breandan Vallance - 0.86
Sei Sugama - 0.86
Stefan Huber - 0.81
Yumu Tabuchi - 0.78
Vincent Hartanto Utomo - 0.78
Feliks Zemdegs - 0.69
Nipat Charoenpholphant - 0.68
Morten Arborg - 0.66
Kevin Costello III - 0.59
Piti Pichedpan - 0.58
Asia Konvittayayotin - 0.58
Cornelius Dieckmann - 0.56
Richard Jay S. Apagar - 0.53
Nikolay Evdokimov - 0.49
Rowe Hessler - 0.48
Michał Pleskowicz - 0.45
Ivan Vynnyk - 0.41
Kanneti Sae Han - 0.35
Alexander Lau - 0.33
Gabriel Dechichi Barbar - 0.29
Paolo Moriello - 0.25
Jr-Wei Jang - 0.24
Andrew Ricci - 0.21
Philipp Weyer - 0.20
Sebastian Weyer - 0.18
Mats Valk - 0.17
Sergey Ryabko - 0.17
Lucas Etter - 0.17
Yu Sajima - 0.08
Arifumi Fushimi - 0.06







Spoiler



Giovanni Contardi - (13.82%)
Alexandre Carlier - (12.63%)
Collin Burns - (12.27%)
Robert Yau - (11.91%)
Anthony Brooks - (11.15%)
Haowei Fan - (10.98)
Antoine Cantin - (10.76%)
Feliks Zemdegs - (10.42%)
Carlos Méndez García-Barroso - (10.13%)
Yu Nakajima - (9.82%)
Sei Sugama - (9.32%)
Thanaporn Sichanugrist - (9.12%)
Breandan Vallance - (8.89%)
Yumu Tabuchi - (8.64%)
Vincent Hartanto Utomo - (8.41%)
Stefan Huber - (8.27%)
Nipat Charoenpholphant - (7.08%)
Morten Arborg - (7.01)
Kevin Costello III - (6.54%)
Piti Pichedpan - (6.42%)
Asia Konvittayayotin - (6.39%)
Cornelius Dieckmann - (6.17%)
Richard Jay S. Apagar - (5.87%)
Nikolay Evdokimov - (5.17%)
Rowe Hessler (5.11%)
Michał Pleskowicz - (4.81%)
Ivan Vynnyk - (4.46%)
Kanneti Sae Han - (3.78%)
Alexander Lau - (3.57%)
Gabriel Dechichi Barbar - (3.14%)
Jr-Wei Jang - (2.81%)
Paolo Moriello - (2.72%)
Andrew Ricci - (2.33%)
Philipp Weyer (2.18%)
Sebastian Weyer - (1.97%)
Sergey Ryabko - (1.88%)
Mats Valk - (1.87%)
Lucas Etter - (1.86%)
Yu Sajima - (0.67%)
Arifumi Fushimi - (0.66%)


----------



## yoinneroid (May 18, 2014)

Pro94 said:


> Number of rounds for sub9 cubers from their first sub10 avg. to first sub9. (on Rubik's Cube)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow, didn't know I took that long (not that I expect the first one to happen though)


----------



## AlexMaass (May 18, 2014)

Fastest top 10 averages with a DNF for each event?


----------



## JackJ (May 18, 2014)

Lid said:


> Already made a script for this a while ago:
> 
> ```
> ┌──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────
> ...



Hmm that's very cool! Is there anyway you could give me the same data without the outliers? I'm doing a project in my stats class and that SD is not very workable with.


----------



## Pro94 (May 18, 2014)

AlexMaass said:


> Fastest top 10 averages with a DNF for each event?






Spoiler






Spoiler: Rubik's Cube



7.78 - Alexander Lau (7.66 DNF 8.33 7.09 7.36)
8.06 - Feliks Zemdegs (8.47 6.75 7.98 7.73 DNF)
8.16 - Feliks Zemdegs (6.94 8.38 6.49 9.15 DNF) 
8.23 - Feliks Zemdegs (DNF 8.03 8.38 5.84 8.27)	
8.41 - Philipp Weyer (9.69 7.71 7.83 7.69 DNF)
8.59 - Kevin Costello III (8.59 DNF 6.44 8.81 8.37)	
8.62 - Feliks Zemdegs (8.33 9.88 6.90 DNF 7.66)
8.65 - Feliks Zemdegs (8.13 DNF 8.09 9.72 6.56)
8.75 - Cornelius Dieckmann (7.99 8.28 8.21 9.75 DNF)
8.77 - Mats Valk (7.69 9.34 9.28 DNF 7.55)






Spoiler: 4x4



32.06 - Kevin Costello III (33.80 30.62 30.68 31.70 DNF)
33.73 - Giovanni Contardi (DNF 35.59 33.78 31.83 30.99)	
33.97 - Sebastian Weyer (36.09 31.21 DNF 33.59 32.23)
36.62 - Rowe Hessler (36.06 35.09 36.92 36.89 DNF)	
36.80 - Dmitry Zvyagintsev (38.81 DNF 35.97 32.43 35.61)	
37.19 - Erik Akkersdijk (38.95 34.30 36.94 35.68 DNF)	
37.22 - Rowe Hessler (41.09 33.18 35.05 35.52 DNF) 
37.81 - Yu Sajima (佐島優) (37.36 35.90 36.61 39.46 DNF)	
37.83 - Przemysław Kaleta (31.78 41.34 34.26 37.88 DNF)	
37.88	- Giovanni Contardi (35.09 34.38 36.63 41.91 DNF)






Spoiler: 5x5



56.87	- Feliks Zemdegs	(57.63 53.66 55.06 57.91 DNF)	
1:07.57 - Giovanni Contardi (1:05.55 1:09.09 1:05.75 1:07.86 DNF)	
1:08.84 - Breandan Vallance	(1:06.79 1:06.04 59.36 1:13.69 DNF)	
1:09.04 - Breandan Vallance	(1:04.45 1:09.71 1:04.76 1:12.66 DNF)	
1:11.94 - Breandan Vallance	(1:10.22 1:12.09 1:05.38 1:13.50 DNF)	
1:12.87 - Lin Chen (陈霖) (1:05.78 1:08.81 DNF 1:18.44 1:11.36) 
1:13.30 - Kailong Li (李开隆) (1:05.40 1:16.34 DNF 1:04.09 1:18.16) 
1:13.98 - Erik Akkersdijk (1:20.38 1:14.83 1:05.90 1:06.72 DNF)	
1:14.15 - Congbiao Jiang (蒋丛骉) (1:11.26 DNF 1:19.36 1:11.84 1:09.29)	
1:14.36 - Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호) (1:12.14 1:12.67 1:03.57 DNF 1:18.27)






Spoiler: 2x2



2.18 - Jayden McNeill (2.28 1.86 1.59 2.40 DNF)
2.24 - Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)	(2.34 DNF 1.69 2.70 1.41)
2.28 - Cameron Stollery (DNF 1.59 1.83 2.31 2.71)
2.32 - Feliks Zemdegs (1.43 DNF 2.84 2.13)
2.32 - Cameron Stollery (2.44 2.66 DNF 1.86 1.77)
2.35 - Rami Sbahi (3.11 1.68 2.05 1.88 DNF)
2.35 - Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)	(2.83 1.97 2.00 2.21 DNF)
2.42 - Cameron Stollery (DNF 1.80 2.22 2.21 2.84)
2.44 - Cameron Stollery (3.00 DNF 2.02 2.31 1.56)
2.44 - Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪) (2.80 DNF 2.44 2.08 2.06)






Spoiler: 3x3 One-Handed



14.11 - Feliks Zemdegs	(14.59 14.40 11.90 13.34 DNF)
14.17 - Michał Pleskowicz (13.94 13.03 DNF 13.53 15.03)	
15.33 - Jayden McNeill (13.84 14.96 DNF 16.71 14.33) 
15.34 - Rowe Hessler (DNF 15.08 16.13 14.81 14.59)	
15.37 - Weston Mizumoto (15.33 14.40 DNF 16.39 13.50)	
15.66 - Feliks Zemdegs	(14.65 15.94 13.36 16.40 DNF)
15.88 - Arifumi Fushimi (伏見有史) (13.83 17.09 15.84 DNF 14.72)	
15.88 - Richard Jay S. Apagar (16.88 15.21 15.56 14.05 DNF)
15.96 - Rowe Hessler (14.61 DNF 13.75 12.96)	
16.01 - Keaton Ellis (15.71 16.71 DNF 15.18 15.61)







Spoiler: Megaminx



54.13 - Oscar Roth Andersen	(51.11 52.93 57.53 51.93 DNF)
55.11 - Simon Westlund (1:02.43 DNF 54.05 45.97 48.84)
56.20 - Oscar Roth Andersen (56.23 52.96 50.35 DNF 59.41)	
57.22 - Oscar Roth Andersen	(54.86 1:02.03 52.88 54.77 DNF)
59.64 - Oscar Roth Andersen	(DNF 1:00.33 1:00.22 56.09 58.36)
59.99 - Oscar Roth Andersen	(1:02.08 56.65 1:01.21 56.69 DNF)
1:02.45 - Daniel Grabski (1:02.06 1:03.46 1:01.84 54.09 DNF)	
1:03.42 - Mariano D'Imperio (1:05.11 52.31 DNF 59.22 1:05.94)	
1:04.29 - Rowe Hessler	(1:05.73 1:10.08 57.06 56.81 DNF)	
1:04.60 - Bingliang Li (李炳良)	(1:09.71 DNF 54.21 59.18 1:04.90)







Spoiler: Pyraminx



3.36 - Oscar Roth Andersen (3.22 DNF 3.28 2.62 3.59) 
3.52 - Oscar Roth Andersen (DNF 3.63 3.46 3.47 3.19)	
3.55 - Jules Desjardin (3.34 3.96 2.19 DNF 3.36)	
3.56 - Jules Desjardin (3.80 3.31 3.58 2.50 DNF) 
3.83 - Yohei Oka (岡要平) (3.40 4.06 3.09 4.03 DNF) 
3.92 - Oscar Roth Andersen (4.15 DNF 3.71 3.84 3.78) 
3.96 - Oscar Roth Andersen (DNF 3.92 3.30 4.66 2.42)	
3.96 - Oscar Roth Andersen (4.34 3.28 3.47 4.08 DNF) 
3.98 - Dmitry Kryuzban	(DNF 2.89 3.10 4.05 4.80)	
4.03 - Drew Brads (3.16 2.67 5.74 DNF 3.18)






Spoiler: Square-1



13.05 - Brandon Lin (14.06 12.64 DNF 12.44 12.06)	
14.16 - Simon Crawford (13.84 13.27 15.38 13.17 DNF)
15.45 - Bingliang Li (李炳良) (12.36 16.59 16.84 12.93 DNF)	
15.82 - Yu Nakajima (中島悠) (14.38 DNF 11.36 17.18 15.90)
15.92 - Antoine Piau (17.27 14.65 12.75 15.83 DNF)	
15.98 - Ruzhen Ye (叶儒臻) (16.57 16.66 14.72 DNF 14.44)	
16.28 - Dan Cohen (16.27 14.46 16.38 16.18 DNF)	
17.15 - Piotr Michał Padlewski (18.21 13.28 17.94 DNF 15.31)	
17.42 - Andrew Nelson	(15.08 18.34 16.78 17.13 DNF)	
17.50 - Andrew Nelson	(22.18 DNF 12.31 15.55 14.77)






Spoiler: Rubik's Clock



6.63 - Evan Liu (6.97	DNF	6.89	5.82	6.07)
6.68 - Evan Liu (7.11 5.78 6.73 DNF 6.20)	
6.79 - Evan Liu (5.45 7.02 6.99 6.35 DNF) 
7.20 - Pierre Bouvier (7.77 6.90 6.93 6.52 DNF) 
7.30 - Sam Zhixiao Wang (王志骁) (6.63 7.81 DNF 7.47 6.50)	
7.31 - Evan Liu (6.99 7.32 6.28 DNF 7.61)	
7.47 - Sam Zhixiao Wang (王志骁) (8.28 6.72 5.65 7.41 DNF)	
7.48 - Junyan Wu (吴俊彦) (6.42 6.64 7.14 DNF 8.67)	
7.67 - Sam Zhixiao Wang (王志骁) (DNF 6.65 6.50 9.83 6.52)	
7.70 - Nathan Azaria (7.05 7.36 7.80 7.94 DNF)






Spoiler: Skewb



5.31 - Brandon Harnish	(5.59 DNF 5.03 5.21 5.13)
5.38 - Jonatan Kłosko (DNF 4.00 6.38 2.84 5.76)	
6.34 - Patryk Szewczyk (4.48 6.15 7.82 5.05 DNF)	
6.73 - Jonatan Kłosko (5.70 5.20 6.57 7.92 DNF) 
7.13 - Patryk Szewczyk (6.35 DNF 9.92 4.41 5.11)
7.59 - Patryk Szewczyk (5.16 6.85 7.80 DNF 8.11)	
8.08 - Patryk Szewczyk (6.51 8.71 7.70 7.84 DNF)
8.14 - Yihao Zhao (赵羿皓) (9.24 6.67 7.36 7.82 DNF)	
8.27 - Miłosz Gdula (7.31 DNF 7.23 4.34 10.28) 
8.44 - Sarah Strong (DNF 8.82 8.81 6.72 7.68)






Spoiler: Rank of 10th average with a DNF for each event















Spoiler: # of averages with at least one DNF on top1000 results


----------



## Carrot (May 18, 2014)

Pro94 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




WOOOO!!!!  I don't know if this is a good or bad sign


----------



## antoineccantin (May 19, 2014)

Could some one do the sum of all ranks by country stat again? I think Canada would score pretty high now.


----------



## kinch2002 (May 19, 2014)

Should have it on the WCA website in the Sum of Ranks section...
It's too much effort each time I do it!


----------



## Mollerz (May 19, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> Should have it on the WCA website in the Sum of Ranks section...
> It's too much effort each time I do it!



Stefan Pochmann
Stefan Pochmann
Stefan Pochmann

He gets summoned when you say his name 3 times.


----------



## kinch2002 (May 19, 2014)

Mollerz said:


> Stefan Pochmann
> Stefan Pochmann
> Stefan Pochmann
> 
> He gets summoned when you say his name 3 times.


I'll just submit a suggestion on the website


----------



## Lid (May 19, 2014)

Here is my newest stats project: Oldest standing records for country X.

Hopefully there are no bugs or errors. (Will add for continental records later.)


----------



## Kit Clement (May 19, 2014)

Lid said:


> Here is my newest stats project: Oldest standing records for country X.
> 
> Hopefully there are no bugs or errors. (Will add for continental records later.)



A bit of an oddity: http://hem.bredband.net/_zlv_/rubiks/stats/days/USA.html

Rami's average was a tie, but it's considered a new record here and reset the day counter. Not sure if that is the intent, but I thought I'd point it out.


----------



## Pro94 (May 19, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> A bit of an oddity: http://hem.bredband.net/_zlv_/rubiks/stats/days/USA.html
> 
> Rami's average was a tie, but it's considered a new record here and reset the day counter. Not sure if that is the intent, but I thought I'd point it out.



Fun fact: oldest USA NRs are 2x2 single and 3x3 Fewest Moves single; newest are 2x2 avg. (tied) and 3x3 FMC average.


----------



## Evan Liu (May 19, 2014)

Pro94 said:


> Fun fact: oldest USA NRs are 2x2 single and 3x3 Fewest Moves single; newest are 2x2 avg. (tied) and 3x3 FMC average.


Well, the two newest now are actually Clock average and Sq1 single, but yes that was true before this weekend.


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 20, 2014)

fun fact: the fastest average (>10s) that has never been acheived officially in 3x3 is 49.06. the next slowest is 8.64


----------



## kinch2002 (May 20, 2014)

*The most common initials*
AS	277
SS	251
JL	238
MS	199
AM	197

*Most common single letter initial*: S (19 occurrences)
*Single letters that match nobody's initials*: N, O, Q, U

*WCA members with the most initials (7)*
Francisco de Asís Montalvo Martín de Almagro
Leonardho Justino dos Santos Braga de Lucena
Pablo Eduardo Nikolais Teixeira Bonifácio da Silva

*The most initials that are common to 2 people*
Amier Edy Adlan Bin Sanusi and Amier Ery Arman Bin Sanusi
Estefany Alves de Melo Dourado and Evelyn Alves de Melo Dourado
Matheus Silva Carvalho de Oliveira and Mathias Silva Carvalho de Oliveira
Mohammad Amin bin Mohammad Zaid and Muhammad Ariffin Bin Mohd Zahrin

*Most repetitive initials*
Trần Thị Thiên Trúc

*Alphabetically first and last*
A Gu De Mu (阿古德木)
Zzhicheng Wang (王志成)

*Interesting initials*
14 GJs, 15 BJs and 1 VBJ (Vlad Bogdan Jianu)


----------



## guysensei1 (May 20, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> *The most common initials*
> AS	277
> SS	251
> JL	238
> ...



Cool! What about Lol, FP, WTF or BLD?


----------



## TDM (May 20, 2014)

I don't really need to know this, but for some reason I'm interested... is there anyone with initials that spell out one of their names? Or would that be too hard to find?


----------



## Iggy (May 20, 2014)

lol I'm one of the 277 people


----------



## Lid (May 20, 2014)

Put up some of my stats on my webpage, you can access it here http://goo.gl/jByhnK


----------



## kinch2002 (May 20, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Cool! What about Lol, FP, WTF or BLD?


21 FPs. None of the others. I also checked for a few cubing terms like CFOP, Roux, PLL, OLL, COLL, CPLL, EPLL, OCLL. None of those appeared



TDM said:


> I don't really need to know this, but for some reason I'm interested... is there anyone with initials that spell out one of their names? Or would that be too hard to find?


CJ Johnson
KT Trask
Doesn't really count though, as CJ and KT are probably not their legal names.


----------



## TDM (May 20, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> 21 FPs. None of the others. I also checked for a few cubing terms like CFOP, Roux, PLL, OLL, COLL, CPLL, EPLL, OCLL. None of those appeared
> 
> 
> CJ Johnson
> ...


I'd guess there would be quite a few for ZZ... ZZ himself included 
Yeah, those don't sound like their real names. Thanks though.


----------



## kinch2002 (May 20, 2014)

There are 10996 unique first names. here are the most common:
Daniel - 270
David - 196
Michael - 164
Muhammad - 143
Kevin - 132
Alex - 125
Andrew - 112
Juan - 111
Ryan - 98
Alexander - 96


----------



## Ollie (May 20, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> There are 10996 unique first names. here are the most common:
> Daniel - 270
> David - 196
> Michael - 164
> ...



What's the 'fastest name'? (3x3x3)

Edit:
Eugh. Top 10 most common names and their average speeds?


----------



## kinch2002 (May 20, 2014)

*People with countries in their name*


Spoiler




NameCountryCompetes forTadashi China (知名理)ChinaJapanEduardo Gutiérrez CubaCubaPeruErnesto Gutiérrez CubaCubaPeruThiago Franceschi FranciscoFranceBrazilNicola Francesco PolinoFranceItalyFrancesca ArgentaFranceItalyFrancesco CappellettiFranceItalyFrancesco CarannanteFranceItalyFrancesco CuratoloFranceItalyFrancesco GovoniFranceItalyFrancesco LangiulliFranceItalyFrancesco LazzarottoFranceItalyFrancesco MacalusoFranceItalyFrancesco MasseiFranceItalyFrancesco PerintiFranceItalyFrancesco PhamFranceItalyFrancesco SangalliFranceItalyFrancesco Sportelli ErikFranceItalyFrancesco VerdicchioFranceItalyFrances YihFranceUSAFrancesco D'OnofrioFranceUSAGeorgia LeWarneGeorgiaUnited KingdomGeorgia FisherGeorgiaUSAIndiarto PranayaIndiaIndonesiaIsrael Fraga da SilvaIsraelBrazilIsrael Machado SoaresIsraelBrazilIsrael Pereira da Silva JúniorIsraelBrazilFernando Israel Zúñiga MacedoIsraelMexicoDiego Israel Alcántara SalvitanoIsraelMexicoOscar Israel Romero DomínguezIsraelMexicoOmar Israel Campos RodriguezIsraelMexicoIsrael Carrales OlivaIsraelMexicoIsrael Moises Leon MontesIsraelPeruJordan ColumJordanAustraliaJordan LayJordanAustraliaJordan MarkoskiJordanAustraliaJordan PappasJordanAustraliaJordan QiuJordanAustraliaJordan FareauJordanCanadaJordan PodovilnikoffJordanCanadaJordan WangJordanFranceJordan MurielJordanIndiaFrancisco Jordan Rivera CastillonJordanMexicoAnthony Jordan Salcedo RojasJordanPeruMaggie JordanJordanUSAKyle JordanJordanUSAJordan A. ClemonsJordanUSAJordan BermanJordanUSAJordan CardinezJordanUSAJordan ChangJordanUSAJordan ChenJordanUSAJordan HarrisonJordanUSAJordan HettlemanJordanUSAJordan JeffersonJordanUSAJordan JohnsonJordanUSAJordan JohnsonJordanUSAJordan MagolanJordanUSAJordan MannfeldJordanUSAJordan MenendezJordanUSAJordan MooreJordanUSAJordan OlsonJordanUSAJordan PerdueJordanUSAJordan RattnerJordanUSAJordan RobinsonJordanUSAJordan SwansonJordanUSAJordan WatchmanJordanUSAJordan WermuthJordanUSAJordan WilkeyJordanUSAJordan WrightJordanUSAJaime Subirá MontenegroMontenegroChileFelipe MontenegroMontenegroChileLeandro Peruqui GuidioPeruBrazilSugajen Narayana PerumalPeruIndiaGabriella SpainSpainUSAJustin VenezuelaVenezuelaUSA


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 20, 2014)

List of known top200 Hoya users?


----------



## LucidCuber (May 20, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Eugh. Top 10 most common names and their average speeds?



I wasn't even the fastest Greg in the world before cuthberts, and it's a pretty uncommon name.


----------



## ySoSrs (May 20, 2014)

What's the distribution of 3x3 averages after people's first competition? I mean if you take the first pb 3x3 average of everyone (which would logically be set after the first competition), what is the distribution on that? This probably has been asked before, but I can't find it.


----------



## kinch2002 (May 20, 2014)

Some people who are anagrams of each other. I gave up on all the Chinese ones after a while - there are quite a lot more.
Liang Yu, Liu Yang, Yang Liu
Xi Liang, Xiang Li	
Bohan Zhang, Hanbo Zhang	
Chunye Zhang, Yuchen Zhang	
Yizi Wang, Ziyi Wang	
Ge Lin, Gen Li	
Ye Liu, Yu Lei, Yue Li
Ying Luo, Young Li	
Shu Yi, Yi Hsu, Yu Shi
Mattias Berglund, Mattias Lundberg	
Haojie Bai, Jiahao Bei	
Ajay Krishna, Jaya Krishna	
Dyran Dela Cruz, Randy Dela Cruz	
Tai Chun Wang, Tang Chun Wai	
Shun-Chia Yang, Yu-Hsiang Chan	
Chia-Hung Huang, Ching-Hua Huang	
Chatmongkon Kruasukon, Mongkonchat Kruasukon	
Jay Arnold, Jordan Lay
Tom Savage, Tomas Vega	
Jiahui Yang, Yihua Jiang	
Hanyang Li, Lihan Yang	
Nathan Wong, Wantong Han	
Anyu Zhang	, Yan Zhuang	
Jiyuan Gao, Ong Jia Yau	
Amin Rahimi, Nima Rahimi	
Jiahai Luo, Jiahao Liu	
Jakub Piotrowski, Piotr Jakubowski	
Michael Enloe, Michael Leone	
Andrew Ong, Arden Wong	
Gibson, Song Bi	
Kevin Hsu, Kevin Suh


----------



## TDM (May 20, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> List of known top200 Hoya users?


There are 200 Hoya users? I thought it was one of those methods like ZZ that very few people used, but with even fewer users. Also this would be impossible to find because nobody knows what method people use.


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 20, 2014)

TDM said:


> There are 200 Hoya users? I thought it was one of those methods like ZZ that very few people used, but with even fewer users. Also this would be impossible to find because nobody knows what method people use.



Should've reworded to:

"List of known top200 4x4 solvers that use Hoya?"


----------



## TDM (May 20, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> Should've reworded to:
> 
> "List of known top200 4x4 solvers that use Hoya?"


Oh, that'd be easier to find, but not many are known. I only know of one top200 person who uses Hoya, and that's the guy who invented it. Most others are much slower.


----------



## Robert-Y (May 20, 2014)

Does it count if it's not your main method? It's currently my 3rd/4th, but I think I can still average sub 40


----------



## kcl (May 20, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Does it count if it's not your main method? It's currently my 3rd/4th, but I think I can still average sub 40



That's just not fair -_- I'm sub 50 on a good day but I feel like I don't care enough to sub 40 average.. Especially with 4 methods


----------



## mycube (May 21, 2014)

are there any people who have a better best 5bld than 4bld result?


----------



## kinch2002 (May 21, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> That's just not fair -_- I'm sub 50 on a good day but I feel like I don't care enough to sub 40 average.. Especially with 4 methods


What's not fair? He's been cubing for 8 years or something and has the current most popular method named after him. I think it's fair enough that he's fast


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 21, 2014)

cool there are now more than 30000 competitors

congratulations to Samarth Agarwal for being the 30000th person in the database !!!!!!!!


----------



## Robert-Y (May 21, 2014)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...ts&competitionId=KirkkonummiOpen2014#e333bf_f

The difference between first and second place is insane...


----------



## guysensei1 (May 21, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...ts&competitionId=KirkkonummiOpen2014#e333bf_f
> 
> The difference between first and second place is insane...



What's the largest % gap between first and second place in any event so far (DNFs excluded)?


----------



## tseitsei (May 21, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...ts&competitionId=KirkkonummiOpen2014#e333bf_f
> 
> The difference between first and second place is insane...



YAY! That's me 

But seriously too bad that Kim doesn't practise BLD anymore. I could use some competition to motivate my practise.
I will still break Villes NR some day...


----------



## Ronxu (May 21, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...ts&competitionId=KirkkonummiOpen2014#e333bf_f
> 
> The difference between first and second place is insane...



I would like to point out the awesomeness of the sq-1 results.



Spoiler



SUOMI MAINITTU, TORILLA TAVATAAN!


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 21, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...ts&competitionId=KirkkonummiOpen2014#e333bf_f
> 
> The difference between first and second place is insane...



2nd place guy also seems to have gotten lucky in FMC.

what is the largest movecount drop in anyones FMC PB?


----------



## Username (May 21, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> 2nd place guy also seems to have gotten lucky in FMC.
> 
> what is the largest movecount drop in anyones FMC PB?



Yeah, he did CFOP 25 move FMC

@Tseitsei: I just don't have any interest in bld, sorry :/


----------



## Evan Liu (May 21, 2014)

mycube said:


> are there any people who have a better best 5bld than 4bld result?


Only one person (Vojtěch Dvořák); two other people (Kevin Montano and Prashanth Rebala) have a 5BLD result but no 4BLD result.


Spoiler: 5BLD/4BLD Ratios




 Rank	 Name	 5BLD	 4BLD	* Ratio	* 1	 Vojtěch Dvořák	 94200	 117200	* 0.803754266	* 2	 Ragil Setyadi	 73200	 55040	* 1.32994186	* 3	 Roman Strakhov	 42903	 28482	* 1.506319781	* 4	 Kun Zhu (朱坤)	 70600	 45691	* 1.545162067	* 5	 Jianyu Que (阙剑宇)	 162800	 96400	* 1.68879668	* 6	 Yunqi Ouyang (欧阳韵奇)	 178700	 103100	* 1.733268671	* 7	 Lars Vennike Nielsson	 88400	 46763	* 1.890383423	* 8	 Ryosuke Mondo (門戸良介)	 139900	 73200	* 1.911202186	* 9	 Zane Carney	 50637	 26458	* 1.913863482	* 10	 Tim Habermaas	 78000	 40100	* 1.945137157	* 11	 Oleg Gritsenko	 38411	 19383	* 1.981684982	* 12	 Ben Whitmore	 270300	 135800	* 1.990427099	* 13	 Daniel Beyer	 155300	 78000	* 1.991025641	* 14	 Matthew Sheerin	 50861	 25344	* 2.006826073	* 15	 Nick Vu	 164600	 81300	* 2.024600246	* 16	 Brandon Mikel	 86200	 42568	* 2.024995302	* 17	 Mike Hughey	 74900	 36747	* 2.038261627	* 18	 Muhammad Iril Khairul Anam	 76900	 37000	* 2.078378378	* 19	 Ville Seppänen	 58858	 28234	* 2.084649713	* 20	 Hong Zhang (张宏)	 180300	 86400	* 2.086805556	* 21	 Anton Krokhmal (Антон Крохмаль)	 152800	 71900	* 2.125173853	* 22	 Jonathan Cookmeyer	 164000	 77100	* 2.127107652	* 23	 Daniel Sheppard	 42568	 19741	* 2.156324401	* 24	 Jan Bentlage	 94400	 43766	* 2.156925467	* 25	 Stefanus Anggara	 292600	 132700	* 2.204973625	* 26	 Anthony Hsu	 199400	 90300	* 2.208194906	* 27	 Callum Hales-Jepp	 60600	 27361	* 2.214831329	* 28	 Henrik Olsson	 142000	 64100	* 2.215288612	* 29	 Tomoki Kubo (久保友樹)	 118000	 52660	* 2.240789973	* 30	 Dmitry Karyakin	 53641	 23869	* 2.247308224	* 31	 Simon Westlund	 101900	 45263	* 2.251286923	* 32	 Taku Yanai (矢内拓)	 151300	 67000	* 2.258208955	* 33	 Chunyu Zhang 2 (张春雨)	 92900	 40770	* 2.278636252	* 34	 Arvid Skarrie	 147000	 63200	* 2.325949367	* 35	 Aan Candra Nugroho	 80400	 34415	* 2.336190615	* 36	 Billy Jeffs	 238800	 101900	* 2.343473994	* 37	 Grzegorz Jałocha	 45954	 19600	* 2.344591837	* 38	 François Courtès	 87600	 37348	* 2.345507122	* 39	 Dennis Strehlau	 85500	 36297	* 2.355566576	* 40	 Emanuel Rheinert	 242900	 102500	* 2.369756098	* 41	 Zhizhe Liang (梁稚喆)	 74000	 30828	* 2.400415207	* 42	 Timothy Sun	 90200	 37186	* 2.42564406	* 43	 Marcell Endrey	 36641	 15062	* 2.432678263	* 44	 Wicaksono Adi	 217200	 89200	* 2.434977578	* 45	 István Kocza	 84400	 34608	* 2.438742487	* 46	 Chester Lian	 86400	 35413	* 2.439782001	* 47	 Rafał Guzewicz	 83000	 33991	* 2.441822835	* 48	 Fabrizio Cirnigliaro	 123400	 50106	* 2.462778909	* 49	 Nevins Chan Pak Hoong (陈百鸿)	 84600	 34174	* 2.47556622	* 50	 Jakob Kogler	 72400	 29003	* 2.496293487	* 51	 Patrick Kern	 222800	 87500	* 2.546285714	* 52	 Corey Sakowski	 86400	 33756	* 2.55954497	* 53	 Maarten Smit	 163800	 62500	* 2.6208	* 54	 Walter Pereira Rodrigues de Souza	 168500	 63600	* 2.649371069	* 55	 Arvis Tilgalis	 227100	 85500	* 2.656140351	* 56	 Yan Xuan (宣炎)	 139300	 52377	* 2.659564313	* 57	 Michelle Nataniel Yugie	 231700	 87100	* 2.660160735	* 58	 Oliver Frost	 40194	 15047	* 2.671230146	* 59	 Tim Reynolds	 145500	 54316	* 2.678768687	* 60	 Dan Sarnelli	 163500	 61000	* 2.680327869	* 61	 Chris Hardwick	 77900	 28619	* 2.721967923	* 62	 Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)	 93700	 34280	* 2.733372229	* 63	 Jiawen Wu (吴嘉文)	 145700	 53222	* 2.737589719	* 64	 Jibo Zhao (赵吉波)	 145000	 52906	* 2.740709938	* 65	 Mats Bergsten	 97500	 35481	* 2.747949607	* 66	 Shuto Ueno (上野柊斗)	 166400	 60300	* 2.759535655	* 67	 John Brechon	 157500	 56437	* 2.790722398	* 68	 Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭)	 157000	 56077	* 2.799721811	* 69	 Julian David	 85700	 30595	* 2.801111293	* 70	 Andreas Pohl	 62000	 22016	* 2.816133721	* 71	 Clément Gallet	 312600	 108900	* 2.870523416	* 72	 Jinghui Suo (索晶辉)	 154300	 53008	* 2.910881376	* 73	 Didiet Aditya Bayu Kusuma	 111000	 37638	* 2.949147139	* 74	 Sanae Omyo	 214300	 72400	* 2.959944751	* 75	 Anton Rostovikov	 102700	 34003	* 3.020321736	* 76	 Kai Jiptner	 92200	 30335	* 3.03939344	* 77	 Mao-te Hsieh (謝茂德)	 171400	 56009	* 3.060222464	* 78	 Bernett Orlando	 333900	 108700	* 3.07175713	* 79	 Chung Tze Yang (钟志扬)	 208000	 67600	* 3.076923077	* 80	 Kaijun Lin (林恺俊)	 72000	 23398	* 3.077186084	* 81	 Matteo Colombo	 68200	 21840 * 3.122710623	* 82	 Qirun Zhong (钟奇润)	 130100	 41647	* 3.123874469	* 83	 Diego Millán Otón	 216700	 68200	* 3.177419355	* 84	 Bence Barát	 137200	 43047	* 3.187213975	* 85	 Cornelius Dieckmann	 190900	 56800	* 3.360915493	* 86	 Evan Liu	 160600	 45069	* 3.563424971	* 87	 Gabriel Alejandro Orozco Casillas	 88700	 24843	* 3.570422252	* 88	 Péter Trombitás	 186700	 52122	* 3.581980738	* 89	 Maxim Chechnev	 259200	 71500	* 3.625174825	* 90	 Aldo Feandri	 129900	 35250	* 3.685106383	* 91	 Fakhri Raihaan	 171900	 46253	* 3.716515685	* 92	 Tim Wong	 119200	 32058	* 3.718260653	* 93	 Adam Lärkeryd	 179000	 47547	* 3.764695985	* 94	 Noah Arthurs	 84500	 21122	* 4.000568128	* 95	 Marcin Zalewski	 80000	 19919	* 4.016265877	* 96	 Habibi	 385800	 92000	* 4.193478261	* 97	 Angel Lim	 148600	 34731	* 4.27859837	* 98	 Nikhil Mande	 173700	 39666	* 4.379065194	* 99	 Stefan Pochmann	 927600	 198000	* 4.684848485	* 100	 Sébastien Auroux	 238500	 49456	* 4.822468457	* 101	 Riadi Arsandi	 351000	 70400	* 4.985795455	* 102	 Henrik Buus Aagaard	 310400	 59933	* 5.17911668	* 103	 Feliks Zemdegs	 114200	 21780	* 5.243342516	* 104	 Vincent Hartanto Utomo	 158600	 29202	* 5.431134854	* 105	 Yuxin Wang (王宇欣)	 242500	 43740	* 5.544124371	* 106	 Kevin Montano	 84500	 DNF	* N/A	* 107	 Prashanth Rebala	 94900	 DNF	* N/A	*


----------



## tseitsei (May 21, 2014)

Username said:


> Yeah, he did CFOP 25 move FMC
> 
> @Tseitsei: I just don't have any interest in bld, sorry :/



Yeah. That FMC solve was the most luckiest thing I have ever seen in my life...

And too bad that you feel that way about bld 

anyway now I have Villes records to motivate me because they are starting to be quite close already


----------



## TMOY (May 22, 2014)

I think that comp (no WCa page yet) deserves some kind of award for the most clueless name. Out of all the events held, Skewb is the only one where parities actually cannot occur.


----------



## ottozing (May 22, 2014)

TMOY said:


> I think that comp (no WCa page yet) deserves some kind of award for the most clueless name. Out of all the events held, Skewb is the only one where parities actually cannot occur.



I remember seeing that and thinking something similar  How does 3x3 get parity though? I understand everything else but I thought 3x3 didn't have any parity (Unless it's something not obvious that I don't know about).


----------



## guysensei1 (May 22, 2014)

ottozing said:


> I remember seeing that and thinking something similar  How does 3x3 get parity though? I understand everything else but I thought 3x3 didn't have any parity (Unless it's something not obvious that I don't know about).



When you do BLD, you could get a 'parity' of sorts.
edit: dat 2 min cut off for 5x5...


----------



## ottozing (May 22, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> When you do BLD, you could get a 'parity' of sorts.
> edit: dat 2 min cut off for 5x5...



I'm aware of what 3BLD parity is. I was referring to 3x3 speedsolve...


----------



## mycube (May 22, 2014)

e.g. a T-Perm occurs as a kind of parity  (I think this is meant)


----------



## TMOY (May 22, 2014)

ottozing said:


> I'm aware of what 3BLD parity is. I was referring to 3x3 speedsolve...



At 3^3 speedsolve, with the most common methods, you usually fix parity with AUF. I don't know any 3^3 speedsolve methon with an actual parity fix step, but there's no reason why it should never happen.


----------



## XTowncuber (May 22, 2014)

mycube said:


> e.g. a T-Perm occurs as a kind of parity  (I think this is meant)



well yeah, but going by this definition, the only WCA events that don't have parity are skewb, pyraminx, and I think clock. (honestly I've never solved a clock so idk)


----------



## TMOY (May 22, 2014)

And megaminx too. Clock doesn't have any parity (or at least any parity idefined in a similar way as on the twisty puzzles) because you don't apply any permutation to the clocks, you nly twist them.


----------



## Carrot (May 22, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> well yeah, but going by this definition, the only WCA events that don't have parity are skewb, pyraminx, and I think clock. (honestly I've never solved a clock so idk)



If parity puzzles refers to puzzles with each turn being an even permutation with any turn being composed by at least 2 piece groups with odd permutations, then the megaminx can be included as a non-parity puzzle aswell


----------



## Lid (May 23, 2014)

Update Requested by Anders Larsson: http://hem.bredband.net/_zlv_/rubiks/stats/travel_ALL.html (Most distance traveled)


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 23, 2014)

Lid said:


> Update Requested by Anders Larsson: http://hem.bredband.net/_zlv_/rubiks/stats/travel_ALL.html (Most distance traveled)



Great list! I love that my 2 older daughters made the top 250.  (37 competitions, all attended together, 28,917 km.)

I see two other pairs like this in the list: Akiko and Kouichi Tabuchi (9 competitions, 46,036 km) and Enrico and Zoltán Rudasi (2 competitions, 9791 km). I admit I did this by visual inspection, though - I might have missed someone.

And it turns out that Takao is in fact the man. His distance exceeds #3 Ron van Bruchem by more than the circumference of the earth!


----------



## Carrot (May 23, 2014)

Mike Hughey said:


> Great list! I love that my 2 older daughters made the top 250.  (37 competitions, all attended together, 28,917 km.)
> 
> I see two other pairs like this in the list: Akiko and Kouichi Tabuchi (9 competitions, 46,036 km) and Enrico and Zoltán Rudasi (2 competitions, 9791 km). I admit I did this by visual inspection, though - I might have missed someone.
> 
> And it turns out that Takao is in fact the man. His distance exceeds #3 Ron van Bruchem by more than the circumference of the earth!



You forgot Kang Lee, 7 competitions, 61681km


----------



## Antonie faz fan (May 23, 2014)

Most podiums for a single person on any event at a single comp


----------



## Kit Clement (May 24, 2014)

Lid said:


> Update Requested by Anders Larsson: http://hem.bredband.net/_zlv_/rubiks/stats/travel_ALL.html (Most distance traveled)



Out of curiousity, how is this calculated? I figured it was total distance between each pair of consecutive competitions, but when I tried this using this tool, I got about 15,500 km, much lower than the 21,400km I'm listed at.


----------



## Lid (May 24, 2014)

Your starting point is your first competition. I used the coordinates that are in the WCA DB. The distance was then calculated using the Haversine formula.

(Here is your detailed view Kit.)


----------



## Kit Clement (May 24, 2014)

Lid said:


> Your starting point is your first competition. I used the coordinates that are in the WCA DB. The distance was then calculated using the Haversine formula.
> 
> (Here is your detailed view Kit.)



Got it - looks like I understood the method correctly, it's just that Canadian Open 2013 was erroneously placed in the default location of California, giving me an extra 5000-6000km or so.


----------



## Ollie (May 25, 2014)

Rephrased - what's the success rate for all official 3BLD attempts in the WCA database?


----------



## Kit Clement (May 25, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Rephrased - what's the success rate for all official 3BLD attempts in the WCA database?



Number of successes: 17,885
Number of DNFs: 37,464
Number of DNSs: 2,100

Success rate: 0.3231314


----------



## Ollie (May 25, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> Number of successes: 17,885
> Number of DNFs: 37,464
> Number of DNSs: 2,100
> 
> Success rate: 0.3231314



Ah, I was expecting around 1/3, not really sure why  Thanks!


----------



## Lid (May 25, 2014)

Here are the same for 4bld & 5bld:

4bld:
Total solves: 5645
Total good : 1063
Total DNF : 3721
Total DNS : 861
Mean : 12:18.28
Success rate: 22.22%

5bld:
Total solves: 2765
Total good : 382
Total DNF : 1755
Total DNS : 628
Mean : 22:55.52
Success rate: 17.88%

and ...


Spoiler: Top 25 highest 3bld success rate (minimum 10 solves)





```
tot     ok      dnf     dns	 wcaid      	rate	 name, country, gender
127	116	11	0	 2007HABE01 	91,34%	 Tim Habermaas, Germany, m
21	19	2	0	 2009KOMP01 	90,48%	 Andrii Kompaniiets (Андрій Компанієць), Ukraine, m
336	276	60	10	 2004GALL02 	82,14%	 Clément Gallet, France, m
16	13	3	0	 2009KOZA01 	81,25%	 Witold Kozak, Poland, m
18	14	4	0	 2010RICH03 	77,78%	 Harry Richman, USA, m
18	14	4	0	 2013FUEN01 	77,78%	 Erick Lemus Fuentes, Chile, m
12	9	3	0	 2010LEAN02 	75,00%	 Cristian Antoniu Leana, Romania, m
12	9	3	0	 2012MANO05 	75,00%	 Pratyush Manocha, India, m
12	9	3	0	 2008PEIX01 	75,00%	 Xuan Pei (裴旋), China, m
50	37	13	0	 2011KOGL01 	74,00%	 Jakob Kogler, Austria, m
61	45	16	0	 2007GOTA01 	73,77%	 Ángel de Jaén Gotarredona, Spain, m
33	24	9	0	 2010CHAN20 	72,73%	 Nevins Chan Pak Hoong (陈百鸿), Malaysia, m
80	58	22	0	 2007ENDR01 	72,50%	 Marcell Endrey, Hungary, m
18	13	5	0	 2014UKEY01 	72,22%	 Mayur Ukey, India, m
18	13	5	0	 2011WANG30 	72,22%	 Jingzheng Wang (王景正), China, m
21	15	6	0	 2008PHEL01 	71,43%	 Jared Phelps, USA, m
14	10	4	10	 2009HAMO02 	71,43%	 Phil Hamory, USA, m
48	34	14	0	 2006ORLA01 	70,83%	 Bernett Orlando, India, m
24	17	7	0	 2009BOUL03 	70,83%	 Micael Boulet, Canada, m
17	12	5	0	 2009BATT02 	70,59%	 Peter Battaglino, USA, m
78	55	23	0	 2011CHEC01 	70,51%	 Maxim Chechnev, Russia, m
10	7	3	1	 2012TALB01 	70,00%	 Conn Talbot, United Kingdom, m
10	7	3	0	 2007SEUN02 	70,00%	 Kim Seung-Hoon, Korea, m
60	42	18	0	 2006GUZE01 	70,00%	 Rafał Guzewicz, Poland, m
241	168	73	0	 2005KOCZ01 	69,71%	 István Kocza, Hungary, m
```


----------



## Robert-Y (May 30, 2014)

Kinda half bragging but still interesting:

3 Asian cubers have surpassed the current official 3x3x3 average Asian record, yet none of us holds the record


----------



## scottishcuber (May 30, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Kinda half bragging but still interesting:
> 
> 3 Asian cubers have surpassed the current official 3x3x3 average Asian record, yet none of us holds the record



I count 4. You, Corny, Bill and Alex?


----------



## Robert-Y (May 30, 2014)

Nah Corny doesn't have enough Asian blood, doesn't count... 
Actually I'm not entirely sure about his ethnicity haha


----------



## scottishcuber (May 30, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Nah Corny doesn't have enough Asian blood, doesn't count...
> Actually I'm not entirely sure about his ethnicity haha



All I know is his mum is Taiwanese. And I think he can also speak Taiwanese fluently.


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 30, 2014)

Going by the best in the world, ranking each event from fastest to slowest (excluding FMC and multi. Using averages except for 4 and 5BLD)... 

Who has the biggest gap of being faster in one event than the normally faster event?

I really can't put it into words too well.

For example: The highest possible would be having a faster 5BLD single than your 2x2 average.


----------



## guysensei1 (May 30, 2014)

If we ranked people based on their worst time ever attained in an event in their entire competition history,

Who would have the fastest worst time? Where would people like faz stand?


----------



## yoinneroid (May 30, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> If we ranked people based on their worst time ever attained in an event in their entire competition history,
> 
> Who would have the fastest worst time? Where would people like faz stand?



does DNF count?


----------



## guysensei1 (May 30, 2014)

yoinneroid said:


> does DNF count?



No. Otherwise many people will be at DNF.


----------



## newtonbase (May 30, 2014)

From a fail video I've seen on YouTube it seems Faz will keep going even after a major pop when others would DNF it so I'd be surprised if he's very high up.


----------



## yoinneroid (May 30, 2014)

newtonbase said:


> From a fail video I've seen on YouTube it seems Faz will keep going even after a major pop when others would DNF it so I'd be surprised if he's very high up.



His worst is 20.83, so, that sounds pretty low to me


----------



## Carrot (May 30, 2014)

yoinneroid said:


> His worst is 20.83, so, that sounds pretty low to me



but nothing compared to Hyeon Kyo Kyoung's 12.21 https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013KYOU01


----------



## LucidCuber (May 30, 2014)

Most gold medals at a single competition?

I know Dan at the Northern Irish open must be very high up in the list if not top.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 30, 2014)

How many haven't gotten a DNF? How many excluding BLD?


----------



## Lid (May 30, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> How many haven't gotten a DNF? How many excluding BLD?


With blind: 17005 of 30503 have a DNF or more = 44.25% without, François Courtès tops at 700 DNFs.

Without blind: 16544 of 30503 have a DNF or more = 45.76% without, Erik Akkersdijk tops at 355 DNFs.

Most solves without a DNF, Robin Verstraten: 337 (has not done any blind.)
There are 12 people that has no DNFs that has done blind. Most solves 24 shared by Kevin Longou & Kaoru Maeda (前田薫).

Most solves without a DNF not counting BLD events, Renhard Julindra: 397

Most solves: Sébastien Auroux, 8829, not counting blinds: 8240
Most DNSs: Tomasz Żołnowski 84, not counting blinds: Gaël Dusser, 26
Best % successfull solves (minimum 1000): Matteo Provasi, 99.92% (1207/1208)
As above but with a successfull blind: Dene Beardsley, 99.04% (1545/1560)


----------



## LucidCuber (Jun 3, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Longest time taken to achieve a sub 10 avg of 5 in 3x3x3 since the competitor's first competition?
> 
> I think it's Bence: http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=466&cat=1&rnd=2
> 
> ...




What's the record for longest time taken to reach sub-10 single? I know I was approximately 6 years 11 months.


----------



## Carrot (Jun 3, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> What's the record for longest time taken to reach sub-10 single? I know I was approximately 6 years 11 months.



At least over 10 years. https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003VAND01


----------



## Branca (Jun 3, 2014)

Lid said:


> Update Requested by Anders Larsson: http://hem.bredband.net/_zlv_/rubiks/stats/travel_ALL.html (Most distance traveled)



This is amazing. Does this update automatically? Damn I need just a competition in Oceania to reach the first 15-20 (26th now).
Man now I need to book another ticket, I was planning to save money...


----------



## AlexMaass (Jun 7, 2014)

I was reading some WCA forum thread and I saw this https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/forum/viewtopic.php?p=2752#p2752. 
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2005ARNO01
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:Sansbras/thepageiusedtohaveup


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 9, 2014)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=515&cat=1&rnd=2

I think Martin just set the record for the lowest sub 9 average (8.50) for someone who has never achieved a sub 8 solve (officially). His pb single is only 8.09 :O


----------



## XTowncuber (Jun 9, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=515&cat=1&rnd=2
> 
> I think Martin just set the record for the lowest sub 9 average (8.50) for someone who has never achieved a sub 8 solve (officially). His pb single is only 8.09 :O



Nikolay Evdokimov is still more impressive. Or unimpressive I guess.


----------



## ChickenWrap (Jun 12, 2014)

What is the largest disparity between a single and average 3x3 time?


----------



## kcl (Jun 12, 2014)

ChickenWrap said:


> What is the largest disparity between a single and average 3x3 time?


iirc a few pages back this was answered, 17 second solver french guy or something got a 7 but I bet there's one from a person who averages like 40 getting a 15 or something. 


In addition to ChickenWrap's question, what is the smallest difference in a 3x3 single and average time?

edit: probably not the greatest disparity, but this was the guy I was talking about
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013SCHM02


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 12, 2014)

Branca said:


> This is amazing. Does this update automatically? Damn I need just a competition in Oceania to reach the first 15-20 (26th now).
> Man now I need to book another ticket, I was planning to save money...



speedcubing.com.au

Come to Australian Nationals in Sydney, I mean, if you're ever going to come to Oceania you might as well come for the biggest comp.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 12, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> iirc a few pages back this was answered, 17 second solver french guy or something got a 7 but I bet there's one from a person who averages like 40 getting a 15 or something.
> 
> 
> In addition to ChickenWrap's question, what is the smallest difference in a 3x3 single and average time?
> ...



LL skip?! Or some crazy stuff?


----------



## TDM (Jun 12, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> LL skip?! Or some crazy stuff?


Some crazy stuff.

L' U' R' L U2 L B' D L' F L2 B' R2 F' D2 F' B' R2 L2.

y2 R U D' L' B' D2 B
U F' R' F U F
R2 U R2
y U2 R U' R' U R U R'
R U R' U' R' F R F' U'


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 16, 2014)

A question that came up this weekend: who has the greatest number of 10.xx 3x3 averages without a sub 10 average? I've got eleven now.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 16, 2014)

Lid said:


> Update Requested by Anders Larsson: http://hem.bredband.net/_zlv_/rubiks/stats/travel_ALL.html (Most distance traveled)


so fun to see this statistic. And I am very happy to see that someone did exactly 1000 marathons (42.195 km)
I guess "most traveled couple" is Hanneke and Ron, unless you count Adam and Shelley as a couple (but if you do that Lars and I should count as well!)
I also drop from nr. 4 to nr. 374 if you view it as distance per comp, so I can now rationalize that I really don't travel very much to go to a comp.

(this metric is of course extremely flawed because when I live in NL but go to a comp in Turkey and Portugal I actually do go home in between. But I didn't do that when I was travelling for 1.5 year so there is no good, automatic, way to do a proper calculation)


----------



## Lid (Jun 16, 2014)

MTGjumper said:


> A question that came up this weekend: who has the greatest number of 10.xx 3x3 averages without a sub 10 average? I've got eleven now.


You're not alone up there:

```
19	[url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008LINH01"]Hao-Zheng Lin (林浩正)[/url], Taiwan
18	[url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007LUCH01"]Chia-Wei Lu (呂家維)[/url], Taiwan
15	[url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010CHEN20"]Lin Chen (陈霖)[/url], China
15	[url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007YOSH01"]Takumi Yoshida (吉田匠)[/url], Japan
14	[url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011ZVYA01"]Dmitry Zvyagintsev[/url], Russia
12	[url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010HIRA01"]Peerawich Hiranpaphakorn (พีรวิชญ์ พิรัญปภากร)[/url], Thailand
11	[url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008SIMO01"]Riccardo Simone[/url], Italy
11	[url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011KNOT01"]Wojciech Knott[/url], Poland
11	[url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007SUNT01"]Timothy Sun[/url], USA
11	[url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008CRAW01"]Simon Crawford[/url], United Kingdom
11	[url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008HASH02"]Wataru Hashimura (端村航)[/url], Japan
11	[url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006BARL01"]Thom Barlow[/url], United Kingdom
10	[url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007TAMA02"]John Tamanas[/url], USA
```


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 16, 2014)

Lid said:


> ```
> 19	[url="http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008LINH01"]Hao-Zheng Lin (林浩正)[/url], Taiwan
> ```



apparently he has very bad luck

9.21 9.78 44.90 9.99 25.98


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 16, 2014)

Robert Yau found the only(?) way to set multiple NRs in the same event on the same day 
Nottingham Summer 2014 Skewb


----------



## Carrot (Jun 16, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> Robert Yau found the only(?) way to set multiple NRs in the same event on the same day
> Nottingham Summer 2014 Skewb



how?


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 16, 2014)

Carrot said:


> how?


By breaking a record twice with the same result (6.84 average in both rounds)

I'm sure people are aware of
_9i2) All the results of a round are considered to take place on the last calendar date of the round. If a regional record is broken multiple times on the same calendar date, only the best result is recognised as breaking that regional record._

As there are 2 'best results', both are records.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 17, 2014)

Off-topic: I hope that means I get twice the record points for fantasy cubing... 

On-topic: Another (very) dense 2x2x2 podium: http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=527&cat=2&rnd=2


----------



## Carrot (Jun 17, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> By breaking a record twice with the same result (6.84 average in both rounds)
> 
> I'm sure people are aware of
> _9i2) All the results of a round are considered to take place on the last calendar date of the round. If a regional record is broken multiple times on the same calendar date, only the best result is recognised as breaking that regional record._
> ...



So you are saying that it's more impressive to tie a NR than beating it? makes sense...


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 17, 2014)

Carrot said:


> So you are saying that it's more impressive to tie a NR than beating it? makes sense...


When did I say it was more impressive? I said it happened, and implied that it's quite an interesting/cool thing to happen, that's all


----------



## cubizh (Jun 17, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> When did I say it was more impressive?


Well, it kinda is, statistically only. Matching a given average is considerably harder than to break it (or go over it) as the number of reasonable solutions for (t1+t2+t3)/3 = z is far less than for (t1+t2+t3)/3 < z.
Of course, it is not, if you think of it in sporting terms.


----------



## Sebastien (Jun 17, 2014)

Carrot said:


> So you are saying that it's more impressive to tie a NR than beating it? makes sense...



He did not tie the NR. He did in fact beat the NR twice and finished being tied NR holder with himself at the end of the calendar day when the records were evaluated.


----------



## Carrot (Jun 17, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> When did I say it was more impressive? I said it happened, and implied that it's quite an interesting/cool thing to happen, that's all





Sebastien said:


> He did not tie the NR. He did in fact beat the NR twice and finished being tied NR holder with himself at the end of the calendar day when the records were evaluated.



There's something you two see that I don't see...

https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...ngdom&years=&show=100+Persons&average=Average
and
https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...ited+Kingdom&eventId=skewb&years=&mixed=Mixed

Either I miss something or it's inconsistency, if tied NRs (by same person) are handled as both being equally good (hence the record page), why is one of them ranking better on the ranking? so one place one is better, and the other place they are equally good? Yes, I find the double NR loophole stupid.


----------



## TDM (Jun 17, 2014)

Carrot said:


> if tied NRs (by same person) are handled as both being equally good (hence the record page), why is one of them ranking better on the ranking?


Neither is better?


----------



## Pedro (Jun 17, 2014)

AvGalen said:


> so fun to see this statistic. *And I am very happy to see that someone did exactly 1000 marathons (42.195 km)*
> I guess "most traveled couple" is Hanneke and Ron, unless you count Adam and Shelley as a couple (but if you do that Lars and I should count as well!)
> I also drop from nr. 4 to nr. 374 if you view it as distance per comp, so I can now rationalize that I really don't travel very much to go to a comp.
> 
> (this metric is of course extremely flawed because when I live in NL but go to a comp in Turkey and Portugal I actually do go home in between. But I didn't do that when I was travelling for 1.5 year so there is no good, automatic, way to do a proper calculation)



That's me! I laughed a lot when I saw that. My average per comp is 1834, but I don't usually go that far. The 3 international trips actually inflated that number quite a bit.

Who did that statistic? How exactly did you calculate those?


----------



## Lid (Jun 17, 2014)

Pedro said:


> Who did that statistic? How exactly did you calculate those?


That would be me 

Your starting point is your first competition, then you "travel" the shortest distance between each competition.
Coordinates for each competition are given in the WCA_export_Competitions file (so there could be errors there).
The distance was calculated using the Haversine formula. Everything was done with a small Perl-script.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 17, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> By breaking a record twice with the same result (6.84 average in both rounds)
> 
> I'm sure people are aware of
> _9i2) All the results of a round are considered to take place on the last calendar date of the round. If a regional record is broken multiple times on the same calendar date, only the best result is recognised as breaking that regional record._
> ...



Is that a relatively new regulation? Because there are many results that do not follow that, such as Melbourne Winter 2011

Edit: It looks like it was changed last year.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 17, 2014)

Carrot said:


> There's something you two see that I don't see...
> 
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...ngdom&years=&show=100+Persons&average=Average
> and
> ...


I was never talking about those rankings pages, although it's an interesting point that you bring up. It surely applies to anyone who has tied their personal best? Even if they don't appear on the records page, they will only have one result on the rankings page despite having a tied PB. I don't have a problem with it personally.

The "double NR loophole" is only to do with setting NRs on the same day, not to do with those rankings pages.

For what it's worth, I find the regulation of records being at the end of the day to be quite silly, especially for National Records. I mean, has there even been a case of the same NR being set at 2 different comps on the same day? I can see the logic for World Records, but National Records could easily be defined at the end of each round.

Here's a weird situation: Comp A has 3 FM attempts across Saturday and Sunday. Person A sets a WR 19 moves on Saturday.
At Comp B there is 1 attempt on the Sunday. Person B gets 18 moves. 
That's going to hurt hard for Person A, because he doesn't even get it for a day.

Here's another weird situation: Comp A has 3 5bld attempts to be done at any time during Saturday and Sunday. Person A set a new WR of 5 minutes on the Saturday.
Comp B has the same format and Person B sets a WR of 4 minutes on the Sunday.
Person A again will feel very hard done by. Although, the organisers of Comp A could choose to force the round to end on the Saturday so that Person A gets his WR for a day.

As well as the harshness of losing records in later rounds, this rule of "records at the end of the day on which the last attempt of the round falls" causes multiple strange situations. I haven't seen evidence that it has helped in any situations compared to just saying that records are set at the end of each round, and in the very rare situation that records are set in different competitions, the absolute time should be used to determine who set it first. I'd like to see an example where that old rule was actually a problem, if anyone has one?

p.s. This post is straying off the topic of the thread, so should maybe be moved to a new thread if it goes further.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 18, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> As well as the harshness of losing records in later rounds, this rule of "records at the end of the day on which the last attempt of the round falls" causes multiple strange situations. I haven't seen evidence that it has helped in any situations compared to just saying that records are set at the end of each round, and in the very rare situation that records are set in different competitions, the absolute time should be used to determine who set it first. I'd like to see an example where that old rule was actually a problem, if anyone has one?



Is there an example where the new rule has been a significant problem? In particular, I haven't heard of any cases where this has happened for big/multi BLD attempts or FMC. (Those events are also weird because we schedule and think of each attempt in the same round the way we think of an individual round in other events – in the US it also used to be common to refer to them incorrectly as "rounds".)
Some people have commented on the change, but no one has really *complained*.

The new rule was meant to simplify things for the results team (they have more than enough work), which now has to deal with a lot of simultaneous competition results coming in at different times. I don't know how many of those have their rounds labeled with dates, but at least in theory deciding who has the final record is trivial once all the results are in.
It also takes away a bit of the visceral unfairness that comes from happening to do your solves before/after someone one the same round/day, or in a different time zone.

Back in 2007, Dan Dzoan thought he set the WR single in California, with 10.08. However, Thibaut Jacquinot had set a 9.86 in Spain earlier. If the time zones had been reversed, Dan would have had the world record. Different people will have different intuitions about the best way to handle this, but almost any procedure will have cases that will feel weird or unfair to some people. Until we've thought about this thoroughly, we might as well pick something simple.

Anyhow, the Regulations aren't fixed in stone. This could change, but that would be a separate conversation, and not something that would be a high priority for the WRC.

Trivia: also recall that in 2008 Yu Nakjima tied a WR single on the same day (after setting the average).


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 18, 2014)

Lid said:


> That would be me
> 
> Your starting point is your first competition, then you "travel" the shortest distance between each competition.
> Coordinates for each competition are given in the WCA_export_Competitions file (so there could be errors there).
> The distance was calculated using the Haversine formula. Everything was done with a small Perl-script.



But what if someone moved to the other Side of the world?


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 18, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> But what if someone moved to the other Side of the world?



That's interesting. I live in South Africa and have been to one comp here, but will be moving to the US sometime soon. Does that mean every competition I go to would count as that distance(over 7500 miles)?.


----------



## Pedro (Jun 18, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> But what if someone moved to the other Side of the world?



Oh, so the distance is only between competitions, not from where you live to the comp and back...Interesting. Then the actual distances are probably even bigger.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 18, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> That's interesting. I live in South Africa and have been to one comp here, but will be moving to the US sometime soon. Does that mean every competition I go to would count as that distance(over 7500 miles)?.



go to a few comps and you R #1


----------



## TMOY (Jun 18, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> That's interesting. I live in South Africa and have been to one comp here, but will be moving to the US sometime soon. Does that mean every competition I go to would count as that distance(over 7500 miles)?.



No. Your second competition will count as 7500+ miles, then your third one will count as the distance (probably much shorter) between the venues of your second and third comps, and so on.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 18, 2014)

TMOY said:


> No. Your second competition will count as 7500+ miles, then your third one will count as the distance (probably much shorter) between the venues of your second and third comps, and so on.



Ah.. I see, makes much more sense.


----------



## goodatthis (Jun 22, 2014)

What is the total amount of WCA solves done, across the entire world?


----------



## Lid (Jun 22, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> What is the total amount of WCA solves done, across the entire world?




```
Solves: 2018956
DNF: 125257
DNS: 10649
```


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm requesting this once again, as it appears to have been ignored last time:



antoineccantin said:


> Could some one do the sum of all ranks by country stat again? I think Canada would score pretty high now.


----------



## Carrot (Jun 22, 2014)

TDM said:


> Neither is better?



Care to click my references instead of throwing out a new one?


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 22, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> I'm requesting this once again, as it appears to have been ignored last time:



probably germany, USA,UK and Italy aswell


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 22, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> probably germany, USA,UK and Italy aswell



Don't forget Proland!


----------



## TDM (Jun 22, 2014)

Carrot said:


> Care to click my references instead of throwing out a new one?


Rereading my post, I think I may have misunderstood you. I apologise. I think I was disagreeing with you saying "one of them ranking better on the ranking", about what was on this page; I was trying to say that neither of them was better. You were obviously talking about the person ranking, not the average ranking, and I don't know why I didn't see that.
E: maybe they just only have one average per person on the page I just linked to, and the most recent comp-PB is displayed?


----------



## Carrot (Jun 22, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> As well as the harshness of losing records in later rounds, this rule of "records at the end of the day on which the last attempt of the round falls" causes multiple strange situations. I haven't seen evidence that it has helped in any situations compared to just saying that records are set at the end of each round, and in the very rare situation that records are set in different competitions, the absolute time should be used to determine who set it first. I'd like to see an example where that old rule was actually a problem, if anyone has one?



Well, at Skanderborg Open 2014 we had a really weird situation, because obviously I knew that records were not aknowledged before the end of the day and Ranzha had a Skewb competition later that day. I then got an average below the WR and everyone was going "congrats with the WR" and all that stuff while I had to tell them all "This is not WR, it was by a great chance beaten around -10 hours ago". Just like you I find it really inconvenient, it basically means that if you have 2 rounds of 3x3x3 the same day and you get sub NR avg in the first round you can't celebrate for beating the NR before not beating it in the final (if you beat it, obviously you don't need to celebrate, because you didn't beat it the first time...). You can't even announce "Daniel broke 3x3x3 NR!" after a round, instead you have to say something like "Daniel got a single below the 3x3x3 NR, we will be able to announce at 6PM after the final whether it is a new record or not"... dafuq??? I get the time-zone ********. But seriously, fairplay vs. something-that-actually-makes-sense.

Ohh ya, should probably be moved to a thread of its own.



TDM said:


> Rereading my post, I think I may have misunderstood you. I apologise. I think I was disagreeing with you saying "one of them ranking better on the ranking", about what was on this page; I was trying to say that neither of them was better. You were obviously talking about the person ranking, not the average ranking, and I don't know why I didn't see that.
> E: maybe they just only have one average per person on the page I just linked to, and the most recent comp-PB is displayed?



answer to your E: If they are treated as the exact same, then they should both be shown, no matter what, because no one knows which one is better. If they decide that only one should be shown, then they have to add a tie-breaker, this tie-breaker should be applied globally, not locally for one ranking. Consistency...


----------



## TDM (Jun 22, 2014)

Carrot said:


> answer to your E: If they are treated as the exact same, then they should both be shown, no matter what, because no one knows which one is better. If they decide that only one should be shown, then they have to add a tie-breaker, this tie-breaker should be applied globally, not locally for one ranking. Consistency...


(E = edit btw)
I agree, although it could also be argued that they are being consistent by only showing one average per person.
They almost certainly always show the most recent one on that page (this being the tie-breaker); I would imagine it is done automatically. I can't be certain though as I don't know of any other evidence to show/not show this.


----------



## Riley (Jun 23, 2014)

2 things:

1. Is there a place to see 3BLD means like they were here https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/misc/missing_averages/? Specifically, I wanted to see the "number of means" part.

2. I think this may have been suggested before, but has the WCA considered adding a medal count to each person's WCA profile?


----------



## Lid (Jun 23, 2014)

Riley said:


> 1. Is there a place to see 3BLD means like they were here https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/misc/missing_averages/? Specifically, I wanted to see the "number of means" part.





Spoiler: All with more than one 333bf mean





```
53 2:33.68 2004GALL02 Clément Gallet, France, m
33 1:44.87 2008AURO01 Sébastien Auroux, Germany, m
30 1:27.64 2007HABE01 Tim Habermaas, Germany, m
21 1:10.33 2005KOCZ01 István Kocza, Hungary, m
21 1:32.50 2010BENT01 Jan Bentlage, Germany, m
19 1:00.95 2008COUR01 François Courtès, France, m
19 1:45.39 2008CIRN01 Fabrizio Cirnigliaro, Italy, m
16 43.38 2008BARA01 Bence Barát, Hungary, m
13 1:23.01 2007HUGH01 Mike Hughey, USA, m
11 3:21.00 2007CINO01 Rafael Werneck Cinoto, Brazil, m
11 1:43.90 2006BUUS01 Henrik Buus Aagaard, Denmark, m
10 1:35.74 2004LOLE01 Leyan Lo, USA, m
10 1:52.05 2009OKAY01 Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭), Japan, m
10 29.61 2007ENDR01 Marcell Endrey, Hungary, m
 9 2:03.70 2008VARG01 Dániel Varga, Hungary, m
 9 51.91 2008TAKA01 Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平), Japan, m
 9 30.95 2011ZALE02 Marcin Zalewski, Poland, m
 9 1:01.38 2009LIAN03 Chester Lian, Malaysia, m
 9 36.03 2009ROST01 Anton Rostovikov, Russia, m
 8 1:01.72 2011SAKO01 Corey Sakowski, USA, m
 8 30.37 2012JALO01 Grzegorz Jałocha, Poland, m
 8 1:29.05 2011CHEC01 Maxim Chechnev, Russia, m
 7 1:55.99 2004MAOT02 Tyson Mao (毛台勝), USA, m
 7 4:17.68 2011KUMA01 Akula Pavan Kumar, India, m
 7 1:44.75 2009ARSA01 Riadi Arsandi, Indonesia, m
 7 28.87 2011KOWA01 Marcin Kowalczyk, Poland, m
 7 39.40 2011GRIT01 Oleg Gritsenko, Russia, m
 7 1:09.11 2010KARY02 Dmitry Karyakin, Russia, m
 7 1:30.66 2004CHAN04 Shelley Chang, USA, f
 6 2:52.77 2003POCH01 Stefan Pochmann, Germany, m
 6 1:40.58 2007GOTA01 Ángel de Jaén Gotarredona, Spain, m
 6 1:52.26 2012RUPE01 Akash Rupela, India, m
 6 1:45.93 2011SZAT01 Wojciech Szatanowski, Poland, m
 6 57.28 2007JIPT01 Kai Jiptner, Germany, m
 6 1:46.18 2009LIUE01 Evan Liu, USA, m
 6 59.37 2011KOGL01 Jakob Kogler, Austria, m
 5 1:31.74 2007HESS01 Rowe Hessler, USA, m
 5 42.49 2010LEHM02 Adrian Lehmann, Germany, m
 5 2:30.31 2009KOMP01 Andrii Kompaniiets (Андрій Компанієць), Ukraine, m
 5 4:24.96 2011FREI01 Felipe Baldívio Freires, Brazil, m
 5 2:53.89 2006ORLA01 Bernett Orlando, India, m
 5 1:44.06 2008ZHAN13 Hong Zhang (张宏), China, m
 5 1:06.88 2012HALE01 Callum Hales-Jepp, United Kingdom, m
 5 1:51.17 2005AKKE01 Erik Akkersdijk, Netherlands, m
 5 1:51.59 2007YUNQ01 Yunqi Ouyang (欧阳韵奇), China, m
 5 2:52.72 2011CHOI02 Ludwig Choi, Germany, m
 5 4:02.21 2009PETI01 Loïc Petit, France, m
 5 1:29.59 2003HARD01 Chris Hardwick, USA, m
 5 39.44 2010WANG68 Bill Wang, Canada, m
 4 2:20.96 2007SHIR01 Takuma Shirahase (白波瀬拓磨), Japan, m
 4 54.09 2012POHL01 Andreas Pohl, Germany, m
 4 3:48.97 2006GALE01 Arnaud van Galen, Netherlands, m
 4 1:23.83 2008WEST02 Simon Westlund, Sweden, m
 4 1:22.35 2007FIDE01 Willian Fidêncio, Brazil, m
 4 2:13.28 2009BOUL03 Micael Boulet, Canada, m
 4 4:14.35 2003BURT01 Bob Burton, USA, m
 4 1:28.39 2007LUCH02 Luchen Zhang (张录辰), China, m
 4 5:41.44 2005ZOLN01 Tomasz Żołnowski, Poland, m
 4 1:39.19 2010CHAN20 Nevins Chan Pak Hoong (陈百鸿), Malaysia, m
 4 2:28.19 2006YOUN03 Nick Young, USA, m
 4 1:05.63 2011RIGG03 Natán Riggenbach, Peru, m
 4 40.23 2007WOOR01 Riley Woo, USA, m
 4 1:12.72 2008MAND01 Nikhil Mande, India, m
 4 39.54 2007WONG02 Tim Wong, USA, m
 4 49.36 2011ROHM01 Yudanis Taqwin Rohman, Indonesia, m
 4 39.49 2011TRON02 Sebastiano Tronto, Italy, m
 4 2:41.71 2005LODA01 Daniel Lo, USA, m
 3 1:18.81 2008UENO01 Shuto Ueno (上野柊斗), Japan, m
 3 3:13.80 2011KOWO01 Paweł Kowol, Poland, m
 3 3:28.57 2011DARM01 Ilham Fikriya Darmawan, Indonesia, m
 3 1:53.24 2006ROBA01 Michał Robaczyk, Poland, m
 3 1:00.04 2005BATI01 Milán Baticz, Hungary, m
 3 2:12.31 2012MENE01 Diego Bojunga Meneghetti, Brazil, m
 3 1:49.93 2012SALG01 Glenn Mark Salgado, Philippines, m
 3 2:04.11 2007POLI01 Lorenzo Vigani Poli, Italy, m
 3 2:32.27 2009BATT02 Peter Battaglino, USA, m
 3 3:04.98 2014UKEY01 Mayur Ukey, India, m
 3 46.10 2008SEPP01 Ville Seppänen, Finland, m
 3 4:27.57 2008PHEL01 Jared Phelps, USA, m
 3 28.43 2013LINK01 Kaijun Lin (林恺俊), China, m
 3 5:21.33 2008LAUR01 Mario Laurent, France, m
 3 35.14 2012ARTH01 Noah Arthurs, USA, m
 3 37.16 2010CARN01 Zane Carney, Australia, m
 3 2:23.20 2007STRE01 Dennis Strehlau, Germany, m
 3 45.24 2008CASI01 Gabriel Alejandro Orozco Casillas, Mexico, m
 3 1:31.52 2008BERG04 Mats Bergsten, Sweden, m
 3 1:06.05 2007YUAL01 Alexander Yu, USA, m
 3 1:07.05 2010WUJI01 Jiawen Wu (吴嘉文), China, m
 3 1:05.44 2007SUNT01 Timothy Sun, USA, m
 3 1:06.93 2009KUBO01 Tomoki Kubo (久保友樹), Japan, m
 3 1:01.31 2009LEAN01 Andrew Le, USA, m
 3 2:06.76 2006DZOA03 Dan Dzoan, USA, m
 3 1:19.11 2007GUIM01 Pedro Santos Guimarães, Brazil, m
 3 6:56.46 2008VELA01 Nakai Velasquez, USA, m
 3 1:54.80 2010SHAP01 Jonathan Midjord Shapira, Denmark, m
 3 1:18.39 2006GUZE01 Rafał Guzewicz, Poland, m
 3 1:31.09 2011WICA01 Radityo Yunus Utomo Wicaksono, Indonesia, m
 3 1:57.98 2005REYN01 Tim Reynolds, USA, m
 2 1:36.55 2006GARR01 Lucas Garron, Germany, m
 2 3:20.48 2010DONA01 James Donahue, USA, m
 2 1:24.60 2010UTOM01 Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Indonesia, m
 2 3:38.08 2010WIDO01 Arief Widodo, Indonesia, m
 2 4:32.29 2012SHRI01 Anay Shrikar, India, m
 2 39.39 2009WANG62 Yuxin Wang (王宇欣), China, m
 2 2:35.74 2008HINL01 Lee Chun Hin (李震軒), Hong Kong, m
 2 1:42.72 2008OLLE01 Alexander Olleta del Molino, Spain, m
 2 1:00.51 2009BARB01 Gabriel Dechichi Barbar, Brazil, m
 2 1:09.19 2011KULS01 Ayush Kumar, India, m
 2 1:03.39 2009FEAN01 Aldo Feandri, Indonesia, m
 2 3:01.42 2013APAZ01 Yehude Rudy Canaza Apaza, Peru, m
 2 3:27.31 2010RANI01 Dhanayush Raninga, India, m
 2 2:26.79 2013FERR05 Didier Batista Ferreira, Portugal, m
 2 2:33.25 2009TIRA01 Javier Tirado Ortiz, Spain, m
 2 36.94 2013LIMA01 Angel Lim, USA, m
 2 6:27.57 2010RICH03 Harry Richman, USA, m
 2 58.97 2012KAMA01 Liliya Kamaltdinova, Russia, f
 2 2:19.15 2012JIAN07 Shikai Jiang (江侍锴), China, m
 2 1:29.73 2009POOK01 Baramee Pookcharoen (บารมี พุกเจริญ), Thailand, m
 2 1:34.92 2013CRAI01 Howie Craig, USA, m
 2 2:27.58 2011QUEJ01 Jianyu Que (阙剑宇), China, m
 2 1:05.18 2011PUME01 Meng'an Pu (浦梦安), China, m
 2 3:37.74 2007LUCH01 Chia-Wei Lu (呂家維), Taiwan, m
 2 2:11.49 2009TOMA01 Michał Tomański, Poland, m
 2 1:25.46 2008MAPE01 Reynaldo Mape Jr., Philippines, m
 2 1:38.43 2007BOUR01 Simon Bourigault, France, m
 2 4:34.81 2011KRAG02 Henrik Krag, Denmark, m
 2 1:25.14 2010RAIH01 Fakhri Raihaan, Indonesia, m
 2 3:45.57 2010TIAN03 Hongfei Tian (田洪飞), China, m
 2 3:02.28 2010MLLE02 Thomas Müller, Germany, m
 2 1:49.49 2006TSAO01 Andy Tsao, USA, m
 2 2:24.21 2009YANG31 Chung Tze Yang (钟志扬), Malaysia, m
 2 2:21.38 2011MASS01 Nikolay Masson, Russia, m
 2 4:38.80 2006BITE01 Niklas Bitén, Sweden, m
 2 1:31.49 2007GOUL01 Joey Gouly, United Kingdom, m
 2 5:16.25 2013FUEN01 Erick Lemus Fuentes, Chile, m
 2 2:39.81 2009DIMP01 Mariano D'Imperio, Italy, m
 2 2:36.73 2010HARI01 Nanda Bhayu Hariyanto, Indonesia, m
 2 1:28.40 2012MCKE01 Kelsey McKenna, Ireland, m
 2 3:16.01 2005HSUA01 Anthony Hsu, USA, m
 2 1:23.36 2010DAVI06 Julian David, Canada, m
 2 3:39.94 2011LUDW01 Timo Ludwig, Germany, m
 2 1:22.80 2010SOUZ01 Walter Pereira Rodrigues de Souza, Brazil, m
 2 1:50.13 2009CONT01 Giovanni Contardi, Italy, m
 2 3:49.13 2004ZAMO01 Adam Zamora, USA, m
 2 4:13.98 2011MELI01 Artem Melikian (Артем Мелікян), Ukraine, m
 2 1:44.19 2009SHEP01 Daniel Sheppard, United Kingdom, m
 2 1:28.88 2008FUSK01 Kamil Fus, Poland, m
 2 2:22.79 2010GRAN02 Malcolm Granville, New Zealand, m
 2 3:39.69 2006KIMB01 Brian Kim, USA, m
 2 2:51.43 2009CHAO03 Chao Liu 2 (刘超), China, m
 2 3:12.53 2010MICH03 Michael, Indonesia, m
 2 2:27.57 2010VERE01 Manu Vereecken, Belgium, m
 2 34.29 2009SAEZ01 Francisco Javier Lemes Sáez, Chile, m
 2 1:16.48 2009DIEC01 Cornelius Dieckmann, Germany, m
 2 1:23.60 2010CHUN04 Wu Chun Chung (吳俊聰), Hong Kong, m
 2 2:24.73 2011MARS01 Georgiy Marshalko, Russia, m
 2 2:16.89 2011CHAN10 Zhiyang Chen (陈至扬), China, m
 2 2:23.28 2010DESJ01 Jules Desjardin, France, m
 2 3:01.34 2010RAMA10 Rizky Aditya Ramadhan, Indonesia, m
 2 1:58.72 2011ZHAN36 Min Zhang (张民), China, m
 2 48.42 2012FROS01 Oliver Frost, United Kingdom, m
 2 4:18.72 2008CLEM01 Kit Clement, USA, m
 2 4:24.54 2007WAPP01 Isaac Wappes, USA, m
 2 1:43.49 2011SUOJ01 Jinghui Suo (索晶辉), China, m
 2 33.02 2008ZHUA01 Haiyan Zhuang (庄海燕), China, m
 2 2:27.87 2012TILG02 Arvis Tilgalis, Latvia, m
 2 7:56.46 2012MANO05 Pratyush Manocha, India, m
 2 1:28.52 2009OKAD01 Yuta Okada (岡田雄太), Japan, m
 2 2:45.28 2009LOOS01 Dennis Loose, Germany, m
 2 2:51.55 2008SMIT01 Shaden Smith, USA, m
 2 3:59.46 2010SWAR01 Prashant Swarnkar, India, m
 2 3:03.38 2009WANG21 Guanghua Wang (王光华), China, m
```



_WCA_export392_20140622_


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 23, 2014)

SolveThatCube got a OCR on his very first comp.

How many people got NR/CR/WRs on their very first competition?


----------



## Kit Clement (Jun 23, 2014)

Riley said:


> 2. I think this may have been suggested before, but has the WCA considered adding a medal count to each person's WCA profile?



While I think it's cool to track this unofficially, I don't like the idea of listing this on WCA profiles. Profiles are great now for highlighting and tracking personal bests, but adding medal count would put an emphasis on overall winning to all competitors. I think it's best to emphasize just beating your own times. If overall victories were promoted on profiles, I'd think you'd see many who don't ever reach that level get discouraged from cubing.


----------



## ottozing (Jun 23, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> SolveThatCube got a OCR on his very first comp.
> 
> How many people got NR/CR/WRs on their very first competition?



All I can think of is Sameer getting 2x2 WR avg at his first comp. There's probably lots of people who have gotten NR's or easy CR's at their first comp.


----------



## kcl (Jun 23, 2014)

Has anyone other than sameer broken a WR at their first comp?


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 23, 2014)

Yu-Jeong Min!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 23, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Has anyone other than sameer broken a WR at their first comp?


Minh Thai at worlds '82, also a bunch of people at worlds '03.


----------



## Carrot (Jun 23, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Has anyone other than sameer broken a WR at their first comp?



https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=1982THAI01
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003BOND01
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003VOMB01
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003HARD01
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003GOLJ01
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003TREG02
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003BELL01
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003VAND01
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003SCHE01
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003KNIG01
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003AKIM01
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003WESL01
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2004KRIG02

after that I stopped bother looking


----------



## cubizh (Jun 23, 2014)

Looking at the european skewb rankings, you see out of the top 100 people single results, 53 are from Poland. On the average list, it's 55 out of 100.
It's not results, but actual people. 
Interesting to see how popular skewb is in Poland.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 23, 2014)

Carrot said:


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=1982THAI01
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003BOND01
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003VOMB01
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003HARD01
> ...



These are kind of... old. Any more recent examples?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 23, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> These are kind of... old. Any more recent examples?



If someone already this, sorry but: Sameer Mahmood (Scottishcuber) broke the 2x2 WR his first competition.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 23, 2014)

cubizh said:


> Looking at the european skewb rankings, you see out of the top 100 people single results, 53 are from Poland. On the average list, it's 55 out of 100.
> It's not results, but actual people.
> Interesting to see how popular skewb is in Poland.



9/57 Skewb competitions on the page are from Poland
and most of these have 2 or more rounds.


----------



## goodatthis (Jun 24, 2014)

This is a pretty strange request, but is there a world record for a competition with most people with the same initials? The reason why I'm asking is because when I went to Cornell Spring 2014, I noticed that me, Kit, and Kevin Costello all had the same initials. (And if Kit sees this, I'm that kid haha)


----------



## TMOY (Jun 24, 2014)

At Champagne Open 2013 we had three Victor C., which got a bit confusing sometimes.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 24, 2014)

Umm, this has definitely been asked before, and I know I've seen it before, but I can't seem to find the page anymore so:

Least OH/2H difference?
Largest OH/2H difference?


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 24, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> These are kind of... old. Any more recent examples?



It's nice to know that the results of us old guys don't really matter anymore


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 24, 2014)

cmhardw said:


> It's nice to know that the results of us old guys don't really matter anymore



I didn't mean that!

It's just that, the 2003 group has WAY easier WRs to break at that time, because the existing WRs were really easy.


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 24, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> I didn't mean that!
> 
> It's just that, the 2003 group has WAY easier WRs to break at that time, because the existing WRs were really easy.



I'm just giving you a hard time 

And yes, I agree that it was a lot easier to break world records back then than it is now. The old world records were easy by today's standards (and for today's cubes), but still hard for the time. They were still world records after all. I think what made it easier to break world records back then compared to now was the smaller population of cubers then compared to now.


----------



## sneze2r (Jun 25, 2014)

Spoiler: Sum of all bld ranks(including 3bld mean)




placeidnamecountryIdsum of bld ranks12007ENDR01Marcell EndreyHungary1622012JALO01Grzegorz JałochaPoland1732013LINK01Kaijun Lin (???)China4642011GRIT01Oleg GritsenkoRussia4752010CARN01Zane CarneyAustralia5662011ZALE02Marcin ZalewskiPoland6172012ARTH01Noah ArthursUSA6282012FROS01Oliver FrostUnited Kingdom6692008CASI01Gabriel Alejandro Orozco CasillasMexico93102007WONG02Tim WongUSA121112012POHL01Andreas PohlGermany130122011KOGL01Jakob KoglerAustria141132009ROST01Anton RostovikovRussia146142009ANAM01Muhammad Iril Khairul AnamIndonesia154152007JIPT01Kai JiptnerGermany158162011KOWA01Marcin KowalczykPoland168172012HALE01Callum Hales-JeppUnited Kingdom196182009SHEP01Daniel SheppardUnited Kingdom197192009WANG62Yuxin Wang (???)China197202010KARY02Dmitry KaryakinRussia203212009LIAN03Chester LianMalaysia210222008BARA01Bence BarátHungary219232011SAKO01Corey SakowskiUSA220242011TRON02Sebastiano TrontoItaly222252008COUR01François CourtesFrance235262013LIMA01Angel LimUSA244272008SEPP01Ville SeppänenFinland255282006GUZE01Rafał GuzewiczPoland256292007WOOR01Riley WooUSA257302009FEAN01Aldo FeandriIndonesia259312005KOCZ01István KoczaHungary264322007HUGH01Mike HugheyUSA277332009SHEE01Matthew SheerinUnited Kingdom284342009ZEMD01Feliks ZemdegsAustralia291352010UTOM01Vincent Hartanto UtomoIndonesia303362010DAVI06Julian DavidCanada304372012SEVE01Ainesh SevellarajaMalaysia305382011MIKE01Brandon MikelUSA308392008MAND01Nikhil MandeIndia324402008TAKA01Yuhei Takagi (????)Japan328412008WEST02Simon WestlundSweden335422007SUNT01Timothy SunUSA339432007HABE01Tim HabermaasGermany350442010SOUZ01Walter Pereira Rodrigues de SouzaBrazil352452008BERG04Mats BergstenSweden371462009SWEE01Amos Tay Swee HuiMalaysia372472009KUBO01Tomoki Kubo (????)Japan379482007STRE01Dennis StrehlauGermany395492012DVOA01Vojtěch DvořákCzech Republic404502009DIEC01Cornelius DieckmannGermany416


----------



## Iggy (Jun 25, 2014)

sneze2r said:


> Spoiler: Sum of all bld ranks(including 3bld mean)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



37th :/ Probably because I don't have a 5BLD success and a decent multi BLD result


----------



## CHJ (Jun 26, 2014)

sneze2r said:


> Spoiler: Sum of all bld ranks(including 3bld mean)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im actually somewhere decent, loldan-1

.......i suck at 3BLD


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 26, 2014)

sneze2r said:


> Spoiler: Sum of all bld ranks(including 3bld mean)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do the people marked with (???) mean?


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 26, 2014)

CHJ said:


> Im actually somewhere decent, loldan-1
> 
> .......i suck at 3BLD


My 3bld is worse than yours though...thanks to that mean of 3 thing that apparently I did once a long time ago.


guysensei1 said:


> What do the people marked with (???) mean?


That's where foreign characters have been imported to Excel (probably), which didn't interpret them correctly.

Note to people using Excel: When you get the import wizard, you should choose UTC-8 as the encoding type, and then Excel will deal with them much better. Thanks to Cubizh for that tip.


----------



## yoinneroid (Jun 26, 2014)

Iggy said:


> 37th :/ Probably because I don't have a 5BLD success and a decent multi BLD result



35th :/ despite having a 5BLD success and a decent multi BLD result


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 26, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> you should choose UTC-8 as the encoding type, and then Excel will deal with them much better. Thanks to Cubizh for that tip.



I think you mean UTF-8, since UTC is a timezone, not an encoding standard


----------



## Evan Liu (Jun 27, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Could some one do the sum of all ranks by country stat again? I think Canada would score pretty high now.


Decided to do this since I was curious and it turns out the previous update was 10 months ago. I didn't really know how to deal with people who have switched nationalities, but it shouldn't have affected the calculations much (Belize is the only country I know would differ for sure). 

WCA export used: June 26, 2014



Spoiler: Singles




 rank	 name	 333	 444	 555	 222	 333bf	 333oh	 333fm	 333ft	 minx	 pyram	 sq1	 clock	 skewb	 666	 777	 444bf	 555bf	 333mbf	* sum	* 1	 USA	 6	 6	 2	 10	 9	 2	 7	 16	 9	 4	 7	 2	 1	 1	 4	 8	 19	 4	* 117	* 2	 Poland	 5	 14	 9	 16	 1	 7	 25	 4	 16	 3	 6	 8	 3	 2	 5	 3	 3	 1	* 131	* 3	 United Kingdom	 3	 5	 6	 3	 30	 13	 7	 25	 8	 66	 3	 6	 2	 19	 20	 1	 4	 7	* 228	* 4	 China	 41	 9	 12	 8	 3	 16	 15	 34	 25	 8	 1	 1	 25	 5	 1	 12	 14	 13	* 243	* 5	 Japan	 4	 20	 4	 23	 47	 10	 1	 2	 26	 6	 7	 12	 37	 13	 15	 20	 41	 66	* 354	* 6	 Germany	 9	 1	 13	 5	 20	 34	 2	 67	 17	 24	 10	 16	 73	 21	 23	 11	 12	 11	* 369	* 7	 Canada	 19	 3	 3	 23	 28	 4	 61	 12	 4	 48	 49	 61	 18	 8	 34	 14	 31	 18	* 438	* 8	 Hungary	 35	 19	 10	 115	 7	 18	 4	 31	 3	 2	 21	 23	 156	 10	 2	 2	 1	 3	* 462	* 9	 Indonesia	 23	 12	 26	 102	 16	 39	 25	 3	 61	 7	 57	 5	 67	 22	 37	 26	 17	 12	* 557	* 10	 Russia	 27	 16	 23	 54	 19	 15	 25	 85	 119	 38	 26	 41	 42	 7	 8	 5	 2	 6	* 558	* 11	 Italy	 27	 7	 18	 1	 6	 3	 25	 75	 19	 210	 2	 145	 64	 4	 7	 10	 13	 24	* 660	* 12	 Australia	 2	 2	 1	 7	 15	 1	 117	 319	 2	 34	 56	 106	 29	 3	 3	 9	 7	 5	* 718	* 13	 Brazil	 54	 13	 71	 8	 24	 5	 91	 1	 65	 9	 41	 53	 87	 47	 30	 31	 80	 33	* 743	* 14	 Sweden	 107	 41	 48	 53	 75	 54	 40	 42	 1	 21	 22	 3	 24	 66	 53	 44	 45	 20	* 759	* 15	 Netherlands	 1	 4	 15	 10	 129	 24	 7	 28	 59	 64	 13	 9	 191	 16	 29	 93	 76	 73	* 841	* 16	 France	 32	 98	 34	 18	 36	 78	 7	 103	 64	 5	 23	 9	 96	 57	 63	 49	 35	 48	* 855	* 17	 Taiwan	 15	 8	 22	 67	 35	 66	 155	 29	 27	 11	 4	 24	 5	 20	 26	 85	 81	 391	* 1071	* 18	 Korea	 59	 15	 5	 22	 63	 60	 15	 10	 6	 84	 31	 43	 50	 11	 10	 244	 112	 239	* 1079	* 19	 Finland	 101	 115	 47	 135	 33	 52	 15	 8	 99	 41	 181	 4	 28	 12	 9	 21	 10	 170	* 1081	* 20	 Spain	 73	 23	 68	 13	 27	 145	 7	 87	 113	 46	 73	 7	 63	 53	 94	 111	 93	 59	* 1155	* 21	 Malaysia	 97	 68	 37	 285	 40	 120	 117	 246	 11	 59	 12	 41	 254	 44	 40	 4	 29	 8	* 1512	* 22	 Ukraine	 110	 51	 66	 213	 158	 108	 155	 32	 104	 14	 65	 65	 16	 85	 140	 30	 67	 71	* 1550	* 23	 India	 199	 175	 169	 6	 88	 6	 91	 14	 51	 29	 111	 83	 68	 192	 229	 52	 44	 34	* 1641	* 24	 Denmark	 109	 94	 256	 161	 172	 29	 40	 5	 5	 1	 113	 101	 39	 177	 203	 67	 36	 74	* 1682	* 25	 Mexico	 148	 81	 170	 80	 4	 89	 472	 154	 72	 16	 103	 80	 31	 78	 42	 15	 37	 16	* 1688	* 26	 Philippines	 23	 38	 78	 67	 59	 32	 338	 53	 22	 126	 50	 88	 6	 113	 192	 112	 112	 297	* 1806	* 27	 Austria	 114	 242	 162	 454	 48	 81	 40	 136	 24	 99	 51	 69	 259	 31	 27	 25	 16	 14	* 1892	* 28	 Thailand	 6	 32	 11	 25	 44	 8	 117	 11	 36	 60	 42	 11	 1405	 18	 24	 244	 112	 63	* 2269	* 29	 Colombia	 118	 56	 116	 119	 296	 219	 338	 114	 7	 114	 201	 24	 99	 114	 88	 89	 112	 82	* 2306	* 30	 Slovenia	 114	 228	 98	 207	 208	 292	 198	 185	 13	 80	 81	 148	 81	 105	 64	 200	 112	 165	* 2579	* 31	 Norway	 21	 47	 19	 186	 438	 11	 61	 35	 88	 126	 198	 221	 383	 248	 154	 214	 112	 154	* 2716	* 32	 Peru	 278	 117	 267	 435	 23	 160	 611	 509	 70	 32	 246	 317	 4	 122	 105	 83	 112	 23	* 3514	* 33	 New Zealand	 594	 401	 214	 244	 232	 444	 537	 199	 378	 478	 14	 218	 13	 71	 112	 69	 112	 46	* 4376	* 34	 Belgium	 403	 224	 440	 179	 374	 846	 4	 417	 114	 117	 77	 224	 226	 204	 132	 125	 112	 287	* 4505	* 35	 Chile	 318	 398	 582	 141	 10	 181	 338	 79	 75	 75	 91	 211	 1405	 281	 121	 244	 112	 143	* 4805	* 36	 Hong Kong	 423	 57	 53	 641	 143	 179	 338	 138	 31	 922	 55	 585	 593	 59	 101	 244	 112	 206	* 4880	* 37	 Belarus	 332	 502	 387	 362	 185	 253	 240	 168	 394	 349	 503	 534	 135	 240	 38	 244	 112	 301	* 5279	* 38	 Switzerland	 882	 210	 234	 385	 466	 488	 40	 840	 182	 82	 191	 186	 212	 226	 242	 244	 112	 91	* 5313	* 39	 Vietnam	 23	 157	 108	 95	 187	 202	 1169	 50	 142	 36	 94	 246	 1405	 72	 159	 244	 112	 833	* 5334	* 40	 Singapore	 217	 125	 375	 557	 700	 281	 338	 109	 215	 944	 241	 168	 349	 63	 141	 244	 112	 386	* 5565	* 41	 Ireland	 265	 63	 125	 385	 178	 209	 666	 171	 435	 99	 945	 1295	 329	 58	 32	 244	 112	 65	* 5676	* 42	 Iran	 178	 69	 122	 33	 303	 138	 25	 121	 264	 95	 932	 57	 1405	 365	 468	 244	 112	 833	* 5764	* 43	 Czech Republic	 994	 425	 991	 492	 50	 537	 61	 332	 717	 1132	 24	 71	 281	 677	 519	 192	 42	 89	* 7626	* 44	 Latvia	 1002	 603	 415	 371	 329	 584	 338	 466	 455	 20	 380	 879	 1405	 134	 191	 146	 96	 185	* 7999	* 45	 Romania	 481	 502	 322	 217	 210	 236	 240	 721	 274	 618	 323	 1352	 311	 376	 765	 244	 112	 833	* 8137	* 46	 South Africa	 1193	 476	 540	 371	 537	 760	 290	 454	 854	 1107	 233	 76	 403	 413	 388	 127	 112	 306	* 8640	* 47	 Kazakhstan	 182	 28	 123	 362	 2297	 745	 338	 840	 255	 645	 400	 1706	 595	 103	 131	 244	 112	 833	* 9939	* 48	 Argentina	 364	 926	 849	 617	 71	 879	 877	 840	 449	 300	 265	 98	 1405	 903	 877	 237	 112	 828	* 10897	* 49	 Greece	 196	 297	 306	 16	 2297	 928	 1357	 840	 477	 261	 394	 1585	 160	 296	 485	 244	 112	 833	* 11084	* 50	 Venezuela	 1541	 761	 692	 570	 665	 1737	 1031	 840	 397	 416	 524	 501	 56	 633	 610	 244	 112	 366	* 11696	* 51	 Portugal	 1283	 1548	 1310	 223	 529	 754	 472	 324	 1702	 107	 125	 818	 77	 1477	 1249	 244	 112	 708	* 13062	* 52	 Israel	 725	 332	 757	 798	 546	 943	 1357	 840	 545	 392	 1503	 208	 1194	 1792	 1364	 123	 112	 643	* 14174	* 53	 Lithuania	 2147	 1158	 887	 405	 968	 540	 472	 159	 1281	 1835	 684	 1625	 847	 586	 721	 244	 112	 403	* 15074	* 54	 Iceland	 865	 758	 508	 1877	 1960	 400	 198	 705	 735	 1445	 671	 758	 776	 1389	 1031	 244	 112	 833	* 15265	* 55	 Turkey	 1064	 435	 841	 539	 888	 1031	 1169	 840	 1552	 137	 1532	 521	 1405	 770	 1496	 244	 112	 833	* 15409	* 56	 Croatia	 1558	 697	 1046	 1754	 1398	 1527	 956	 840	 716	 737	 1886	 114	 457	 729	 756	 244	 112	 833	* 16360	* 57	 Estonia	 423	 2368	 2073	 496	 844	 843	 117	 337	 1716	 317	 421	 1706	 1405	 1519	 1316	 209	 112	 237	* 16459	* 58	 Slovakia	 670	 576	 861	 1391	 1352	 1346	 1407	 840	 453	 2667	 1777	 854	 420	 972	 1000	 244	 112	 606	* 17548	* 59	 Georgia	 579	 623	 320	 154	 2297	 703	 1797	 840	 1005	 1203	 2041	 1706	 640	 1792	 1663	 244	 112	 833	* 18552	* 60	 Macau	 364	 291	 293	 1814	 705	 2083	 1797	 840	 443	 5207	 685	 1706	 1405	 456	 680	 244	 112	 383	* 19508	* 61	 Serbia	 2196	 1750	 800	 1021	 204	 2237	 877	 840	 1895	 1814	 720	 460	 1405	 1792	 966	 244	 112	 822	* 20155	* 62	 Nigeria	 502	 362	 719	 479	 2297	 775	 1797	 840	 3201	 765	 2041	 1706	 1405	 1792	 1663	 244	 112	 833	* 21533	* 63	 Armenia	 1161	 579	 2027	 492	 2297	 1318	 338	 840	 3201	 2969	 2041	 1706	 401	 1792	 1663	 244	 112	 833	* 24014	* 64	 Mongolia	 684	 320	 1884	 1366	 2297	 1370	 1797	 777	 3201	 1152	 2041	 1706	 1405	 1792	 1663	 244	 112	 833	* 24644	* 65	 Dominican Republic	 777	 1929	 5449	 1535	 976	 492	 1797	 840	 1031	 731	 2041	 1706	 711	 1792	 1663	 244	 112	 833	* 24659	* 66	 Bulgaria	 1889	 2588	 2787	 1814	 2297	 3161	 1797	 840	 676	 293	 1365	 497	 1405	 1792	 1663	 244	 112	 833	* 26053	* 67	 Guatemala	 3264	 1815	 2270	 3497	 2053	 1704	 1797	 840	 2611	 1332	 1178	 1706	 800	 1792	 1663	 244	 112	 833	* 29511	* 68	 Jordan	 1608	 2928	 1684	 3666	 1575	 2762	 1797	 840	 3201	 3794	 2041	 1706	 1405	 1792	 1663	 244	 112	 833	* 33651	* 69	 Aruba	 4481	 4788	 3218	 4851	 2297	 3467	 1570	 772	 1676	 1707	 1263	 1137	 1405	 1451	 1663	 244	 112	 833	* 36935	* 70	 Pakistan	 112	 1363	 2913	 8908	 2297	 805	 1797	 840	 3201	 7668	 1303	 1706	 1405	 1383	 1144	 244	 112	 833	* 38034	* 71	 Macedonia	 3509	 4506	 4829	 3884	 70	 3215	 877	 840	 2920	 5355	 1196	 1633	 1405	 1792	 1663	 203	 112	 114	* 38123	* 72	 Montenegro	 3733	 4099	 5532	 2173	 2297	 6192	 1797	 840	 3201	 931	 2041	 1706	 1405	 1792	 1663	 244	 112	 833	* 40591	* 73	 Luxembourg	 5950	 4891	 3207	 4061	 2297	 6690	 1797	 840	 2477	 6278	 1965	 1706	 1405	 1637	 1663	 244	 112	 833	* 48053	* 74	 El Salvador	 9251	 2899	 2831	 6780	 2297	 7692	 1797	 840	 1337	 3390	 2041	 1706	 1405	 1792	 1663	 244	 112	 833	* 48910	* 75	 Afghanistan	 4681	 7219	 5532	 7746	 2297	 4363	 1797	 840	 3201	 5259	 2041	 1706	 1405	 1792	 1663	 244	 112	 833	* 52731	* 76	 Moldova	 4262	 6512	 5352	 4087	 2297	 8007	 1797	 840	 3201	 7668	 2041	 1706	 1405	 1792	 1643	 244	 112	 833	* 53799	* 77	 Sri Lanka	 4069	 9773	 5532	 3943	 2297	 9166	 1797	 840	 3201	 7668	 2041	 1706	 1405	 1792	 1663	 244	 112	 833	* 58082	* 78	 Albania	 4917	 9773	 5532	 3150	 2297	 9166	 1797	 840	 3201	 7668	 2041	 1706	 1405	 1792	 1663	 244	 112	 833	* 58137	* 79	 Egypt	 9989	 4921	 3870	 11212	 2297	 4620	 1504	 840	 3201	 7668	 2041	 1706	 1405	 1792	 1663	 244	 112	 833	* 59918	* 80	 Uruguay	 9308	 9773	 5532	 10702	 2297	 9166	 1797	 840	 3201	 7668	 2041	 1706	 1405	 1792	 1663	 244	 112	 833	* 70080	* 81	 Costa Rica	 10443	 9773	 5532	 10683	 2297	 9166	 1797	 840	 3201	 7668	 2041	 1706	 1405	 1792	 1663	 244	 112	 833	* 71196	* 82	 Lebanon	 11013	 9324	 5532	 11115	 2297	 8632	 1797	 840	 3201	 7668	 2041	 1706	 1405	 1792	 1663	 244	 112	 833	* 71215	* 83	 Kosovo	 8854	 9773	 3898	 15815	 2297	 9166	 1797	 840	 3201	 7668	 2041	 1706	 1405	 1792	 1663	 244	 112	 833	* 73105	* 84	 Bosnia and Herzegovina	 12875	 7357	 4670	 15815	 2297	 9166	 1797	 840	 3201	 7668	 1604	 1706	 1405	 1792	 1663	 244	 112	 833	* 75045	* 85	 Saudi Arabia	 10340	 9773	 5532	 15815	 2297	 9166	 1797	 840	 3201	 7668	 2041	 1706	 1405	 1792	 1663	 244	 112	 833	* 76225	* 86	 Puerto Rico	 13329	 8291	 5532	 15815	 2297	 8268	 1797	 840	 3201	 7668	 2041	 1706	 1405	 1792	 1663	 244	 112	 833	* 76834	* 87	 Cyprus	 19982	 9773	 5532	 13043	 2297	 9166	 1797	 840	 3201	 3746	 2041	 1583	 1176	 1792	 1663	 244	 112	 833	* 78821	* 88	 Morocco	 17004	 9773	 5532	 14016	 2297	 9166	 1797	 840	 3201	 7668	 2041	 1706	 1405	 1792	 1663	 244	 112	 833	* 81090	* 89	 Algeria	 17460	 9773	 5532	 15815	 2297	 9166	 1797	 840	 3201	 7668	 2041	 1706	 1405	 1792	 1663	 244	 112	 833	* 83345	* 90	 Bangladesh	 17707	 9773	 5532	 15815	 2297	 9166	 1797	 840	 3201	 7668	 2041	 1706	 1405	 1792	 1663	 244	 112	 833	* 83592	* 91	 Belize	 29885	 9773	 5532	 15815	 392	 9166	 1797	 840	 3201	 214	 2041	 511	 1405	 1792	 1663	 244	 112	 159	* 84542	* 92	 Bolivia	 19076	 9773	 5532	 15815	 2297	 9166	 1797	 840	 3201	 7668	 2041	 1706	 1405	 1792	 1663	 244	 112	 833	* 84961	* 93	 Mauritius	 22000	 9773	 5532	 15815	 2297	 9166	 1797	 840	 3201	 7668	 2041	 1706	 1405	 1792	 1663	 244	 112	 833	* 87885	* 94	 Tunisia	 23473	 9773	 5532	 15815	 2297	 9166	 1797	 840	 3201	 7668	 2041	 1706	 1405	 1792	 1663	 244	 112	 833	* 89358	* 95	 United Arab Emirates	 23768	 9773	 5532	 15815	 2297	 9166	 1797	 840	 3201	 7668	 2041	 1706	 1405	 1792	 1663	 244	 112	 833	* 89653	* 96	 Trinidad and Tobago	 24170	 9773	 5532	 15815	 2297	 9166	 1797	 840	 3201	 7668	 2041	 1706	 1405	 1792	 1663	 244	 112	 833	* 90055	* 97	 Senegal	 27156	 9773	 5532	 15815	 2297	 9166	 1797	 840	 3201	 7668	 2041	 1706	 1405	 1792	 1663	 244	 112	 833	* 93041	* 98	 Azerbaijan	 28619	 9773	 5532	 15815	 2297	 9166	 1797	 840	 3201	 7668	 2041	 1706	 1405	 1792	 1663	 244	 112	 833	* 94504	* 99	 Cuba	 29748	 9773	 5532	 15815	 2297	 9166	 1797	 840	 3201	 7668	 2041	 1706	 1405	 1792	 1663	 244	 112	 833	* 95633	*






Spoiler: Averages




 rank	 country	 333	 444	 555	 222	 333bf	 333oh	 333fm	 333ft	 minx	 pyram	 sq1	 clock	 skewb	 666	 777	* sum	* 1	 USA	 9	 3	 2	 1	 8	 5	 17	 10	 8	 2	 5	 1	 3	 1	 5	* 80	* 2	 China	 17	 11	 14	 6	 1	 11	 7	 35	 19	 7	 1	 6	 16	 5	 4	* 160	* 3	 Japan	 10	 9	 4	 34	 30	 8	 5	 2	 20	 5	 20	 11	 9	 12	 13	* 192	* 4	 United Kingdom	 2	 10	 3	 6	 25	 25	 2	 18	 7	 25	 2	 10	 24	 18	 19	* 196	* 5	 Poland	 7	 16	 7	 11	 2	 1	 145	 3	 17	 9	 7	 19	 1	 3	 3	* 251	* 6	 Canada	 4	 7	 28	 3	 14	 2	 60	 12	 5	 18	 9	 56	 2	 6	 32	* 258	* 7	 Germany	 5	 1	 5	 31	 18	 34	 1	 65	 22	 11	 3	 13	 41	 23	 22	* 295	* 8	 Hungary	 65	 41	 17	 13	 3	 13	 29	 27	 1	 13	 29	 32	 120	 9	 2	* 414	* 9	 Indonesia	 19	 19	 18	 56	 27	 42	 18	 5	 46	 3	 47	 3	 88	 65	 33	* 489	* 10	 Russia	 30	 20	 21	 16	 9	 10	 45	 79	 113	 15	 70	 36	 38	 14	 8	* 524	* 11	 Brazil	 34	 52	 37	 15	 40	 7	 21	 1	 62	 20	 43	 66	 20	 74	 35	* 527	* 12	 Taiwan	 27	 8	 11	 25	 29	 35	 145	 42	 37	 60	 17	 23	 54	 27	 14	* 554	* 13	 Netherlands	 3	 4	 9	 12	 78	 14	 20	 23	 41	 88	 34	 5	 207	 13	 26	* 577	* 14	 Korea	 47	 15	 6	 14	 266	 17	 80	 4	 3	 35	 16	 29	 28	 10	 12	* 582	* 15	 Sweden	 65	 48	 55	 48	 77	 75	 15	 52	 2	 8	 31	 12	 11	 71	 49	* 619	* 16	 Australia	 1	 2	 1	 6	 11	 3	 145	 250	 4	 13	 28	 165	 19	 2	 1	* 651	* 17	 France	 28	 39	 71	 35	 41	 85	 10	 116	 50	 4	 23	 2	 89	 59	 60	* 712	* 18	 Italy	 22	 5	 12	 69	 15	 63	 4	 68	 25	 160	 105	 152	 45	 4	 7	* 756	* 19	 Spain	 26	 6	 101	 5	 87	 74	 10	 111	 120	 67	 75	 7	 82	 57	 130	* 958	* 20	 Ukraine	 31	 49	 90	 100	 73	 65	 42	 26	 104	 47	 38	 59	 71	 49	 122	* 966	* 21	 Philippines	 13	 32	 65	 208	 81	 24	 145	 39	 23	 18	 67	 47	 14	 162	 175	* 1113	* 22	 Malaysia	 82	 53	 27	 77	 20	 136	 86	 293	 34	 29	 35	 49	 155	 44	 59	* 1179	* 23	 Finland	 208	 174	 55	 147	 22	 105	 53	 11	 141	 32	 285	 8	 78	 11	 9	* 1339	* 24	 India	 121	 211	 190	 31	 56	 21	 30	 16	 66	 53	 98	 56	 73	 173	 206	* 1401	* 25	 Mexico	 212	 128	 158	 197	 21	 197	 145	 108	 77	 113	 97	 110	 87	 89	 47	* 1786	* 26	 Thailand	 16	 21	 8	 41	 23	 9	 145	 15	 31	 140	 25	 4	 1284	 17	 28	* 1807	* 27	 Denmark	 315	 144	 194	 127	 118	 188	 25	 9	 6	 1	 187	 73	 18	 239	 176	* 1820	* 28	 Austria	 42	 230	 178	 224	 38	 103	 145	 187	 18	 71	 56	 82	 493	 37	 29	* 1933	* 29	 Colombia	 161	 131	 155	 266	 367	 173	 145	 97	 10	 81	 139	 64	 69	 87	 76	* 2021	* 30	 Slovenia	 134	 179	 68	 182	 83	 391	 145	 165	 15	 154	 119	 140	 118	 93	 64	* 2050	* 31	 Norway	 29	 13	 50	 112	 288	 22	 145	 46	 84	 267	 226	 303	 452	 199	 145	* 2381	* 32	 Peru	 212	 110	 150	 224	 46	 220	 145	 478	 55	 60	 226	 329	 55	 133	 107	* 2550	* 33	 Hong Kong	 208	 227	 65	 176	 76	 121	 145	 119	 16	 512	 60	 532	 572	 66	 131	* 3026	* 34	 Singapore	 127	 115	 236	 341	 433	 200	 82	 95	 197	 600	 183	 159	 147	 46	 108	* 3069	* 35	 Vietnam	 55	 120	 96	 121	 368	 270	 145	 34	 157	 47	 299	 397	 1284	 69	 211	* 3673	* 36	 New Zealand	 617	 411	 151	 91	 190	 212	 145	 215	 468	 665	 95	 191	 274	 97	 105	* 3927	* 37	 Belarus	 299	 545	 347	 176	 299	 132	 39	 152	 411	 392	 450	 467	 124	 217	 65	* 4115	* 38	 Belgium	 367	 159	 387	 418	 203	 969	 145	 574	 135	 54	 106	 197	 125	 164	 124	* 4127	* 39	 Chile	 439	 573	 491	 322	 7	 110	 76	 88	 54	 117	 93	 190	 1284	 259	 146	* 4249	* 40	 Ireland	 152	 99	 102	 298	 86	 138	 145	 221	 508	 117	 836	 1311	 244	 95	 44	* 4396	* 41	 Switzerland	 640	 162	 243	 129	 354	 391	 145	 574	 184	 111	 658	 177	 284	 184	 202	* 4438	* 42	 Iran	 96	 87	 165	 16	 185	 99	 15	 87	 337	 31	 1043	 62	 1284	 474	 539	* 4520	* 43	 Kazakhstan	 200	 47	 92	 373	 433	 403	 145	 574	 240	 803	 334	 1311	 633	 78	 123	* 5789	* 44	 Romania	 251	 366	 186	 45	 425	 430	 57	 574	 291	 528	 229	 1263	 335	 287	 798	* 6065	* 45	 Greece	 131	 126	 268	 73	 433	 1044	 145	 574	 484	 254	 455	 1311	 388	 318	 536	* 6540	* 46	 Czech Republic	 882	 649	 1061	 365	 32	 597	 145	 385	 761	 378	 60	 124	 193	 601	 528	* 6761	* 47	 Latvia	 968	 634	 542	 307	 205	 292	 145	 435	 444	 138	 390	 703	 1284	 179	 184	* 6850	* 48	 Argentina	 528	 818	 1081	 386	 34	 596	 145	 574	 554	 250	 327	 162	 1284	 818	 835	* 8392	* 49	 South Africa	 1119	 976	 635	 865	 408	 691	 145	 574	 912	 528	 237	 39	 431	 457	 407	* 8424	* 50	 Israel	 299	 312	 468	 409	 433	 703	 145	 574	 490	 200	 1630	 254	 1144	 1252	 1090	* 9403	* 51	 Venezuela	 1242	 750	 868	 971	 433	 1444	 145	 574	 539	 232	 680	 407	 64	 557	 565	* 9471	* 52	 Croatia	 1128	 1121	 920	 858	 360	 1198	 145	 574	 733	 481	 1630	 105	 301	 786	 636	* 10976	* 53	 Turkey	 796	 671	 999	 251	 433	 923	 145	 574	 1279	 501	 1359	 387	 1284	 780	 1090	* 11472	* 54	 Lithuania	 1742	 1107	 1033	 492	 433	 532	 145	 174	 1129	 966	 703	 1275	 863	 583	 613	* 11790	* 55	 Portugal	 1668	 1926	 1086	 332	 201	 686	 145	 286	 1850	 112	 196	 837	 423	 1252	 1090	* 12090	* 56	 Iceland	 779	 649	 607	 1775	 433	 649	 145	 574	 636	 2481	 696	 1088	 826	 1118	 853	* 13309	* 57	 Georgia	 367	 515	 383	 939	 433	 457	 145	 574	 1997	 1308	 1630	 1311	 909	 1252	 1090	* 13310	* 58	 Slovakia	 687	 696	 666	 1154	 433	 1323	 145	 574	 456	 2580	 1630	 778	 368	 1252	 1090	* 13832	* 59	 Nigeria	 325	 606	 890	 285	 433	 1066	 145	 574	 1997	 1289	 1630	 1311	 1284	 1252	 1090	* 14177	* 60	 Estonia	 415	 2726	 1888	 425	 272	 766	 145	 276	 1500	 221	 1227	 1311	 1284	 1174	 1053	* 14683	* 61	 Macau	 227	 502	 193	 1164	 433	 1800	 145	 574	 384	 4690	 793	 1311	 1284	 687	 707	* 14894	* 62	 Mongolia	 897	 274	 1601	 373	 433	 1228	 145	 574	 1997	 1303	 1630	 1311	 1284	 1252	 1090	* 15392	* 63	 Dominican Republic	 359	 2107	 3547	 1164	 293	 182	 145	 574	 1123	 482	 1630	 1311	 458	 1252	 1090	* 15717	* 64	 Armenia	 687	 968	 1812	 909	 433	 1455	 145	 574	 1997	 1710	 1630	 1311	 434	 1252	 1090	* 16407	* 65	 Serbia	 1292	 1392	 1362	 789	 433	 2236	 145	 574	 1997	 1674	 650	 471	 1284	 1252	 1090	* 16641	* 66	 Bulgaria	 1572	 2710	 2446	 1231	 433	 3856	 145	 574	 643	 421	 1058	 424	 1284	 1252	 1090	* 19139	* 67	 Guatemala	 3388	 2007	 2218	 3268	 433	 1276	 145	 574	 1908	 2142	 1349	 1311	 872	 1252	 1090	* 23233	* 68	 Jordan	 1558	 2717	 2063	 1816	 433	 2264	 145	 574	 1997	 4518	 1630	 1311	 1284	 1252	 1090	* 24652	* 69	 Montenegro	 2997	 4045	 3557	 2553	 433	 5950	 145	 574	 1997	 263	 1630	 1311	 1284	 1252	 1090	* 29081	* 70	 Pakistan	 633	 1474	 3557	 6531	 433	 978	 145	 574	 1997	 7052	 989	 1311	 1284	 1252	 927	* 29137	* 71	 Aruba	 5794	 4309	 2732	 2830	 433	 3006	 145	 574	 1359	 1856	 1630	 993	 1284	 1252	 1090	* 29287	* 72	 Macedonia	 4204	 5060	 3557	 4869	 57	 3445	 145	 574	 1997	 5813	 1327	 1297	 1284	 1252	 1090	* 35971	* 73	 Luxembourg	 5416	 4633	 2762	 1996	 433	 6595	 145	 574	 1792	 5723	 1630	 1311	 1284	 1204	 1090	* 36588	* 74	 El Salvador	 8172	 3361	 2565	 4980	 433	 7190	 145	 574	 1124	 2306	 1630	 1311	 1284	 1252	 1090	* 37417	* 75	 Afghanistan	 6459	 5979	 3557	 6647	 433	 3360	 145	 574	 1997	 3691	 1630	 1311	 1284	 1252	 1090	* 39409	* 76	 Sri Lanka	 3830	 6780	 3557	 2507	 433	 7546	 145	 574	 1997	 7052	 1630	 1311	 1284	 1252	 1090	* 40988	* 77	 Moldova	 4216	 6780	 3557	 5602	 433	 7546	 145	 574	 1997	 7052	 1630	 1311	 1284	 1252	 1090	* 44469	* 78	 Albania	 8656	 6780	 3557	 5071	 433	 7546	 145	 574	 1997	 7052	 1630	 1311	 1284	 1252	 1090	* 48378	* 79	 Egypt	 9954	 4696	 3557	 11394	 433	 4604	 145	 574	 1997	 7052	 1630	 1311	 1284	 1252	 1090	* 50973	* 80	 Costa Rica	 9384	 6780	 3557	 8289	 433	 7546	 145	 574	 1997	 7052	 1630	 1311	 1284	 1252	 1090	* 52324	* 81	 Uruguay	 9099	 6780	 3557	 11352	 433	 7546	 145	 574	 1997	 7052	 1630	 1311	 1284	 1252	 1090	* 55102	* 82	 Lebanon	 12461	 6780	 3557	 10708	 433	 7546	 145	 574	 1997	 7052	 1630	 1311	 1284	 1252	 1090	* 57820	* 83	 Kosovo	 8920	 6780	 3557	 14801	 433	 7546	 145	 574	 1997	 7052	 1630	 1311	 1284	 1252	 1090	* 58372	* 84	 Saudi Arabia	 10657	 6780	 3557	 14801	 433	 7546	 145	 574	 1997	 7052	 1630	 1311	 1284	 1252	 1090	* 60109	* 85	 Puerto Rico	 11471	 6340	 3557	 14801	 433	 7546	 145	 574	 1997	 7052	 1630	 1311	 1284	 1252	 1090	* 60483	* 86	 Bosnia and Herzegovina	 13628	 5805	 3350	 14801	 433	 7546	 145	 574	 1997	 7052	 1576	 1311	 1284	 1252	 1090	* 61844	* 87	 Morocco	 15495	 6780	 3557	 12587	 433	 7546	 145	 574	 1997	 7052	 1630	 1311	 1284	 1252	 1090	* 62733	* 88	 Cyprus	 19837	 6780	 3557	 13119	 433	 7546	 145	 574	 1997	 4638	 1630	 1311	 1009	 1252	 1090	* 64918	* 89	 Algeria	 17976	 6780	 3557	 14801	 433	 7546	 145	 574	 1997	 7052	 1630	 1311	 1284	 1252	 1090	* 67428	* 90	 Bolivia	 18234	 6780	 3557	 14801	 433	 7546	 145	 574	 1997	 7052	 1630	 1311	 1284	 1252	 1090	* 67686	* 91	 Mauritius	 20276	 6780	 3557	 14801	 433	 7546	 145	 574	 1997	 7052	 1630	 1311	 1284	 1252	 1090	* 69728	* 92	 Bangladesh	 20681	 6780	 3557	 14801	 433	 7546	 145	 574	 1997	 7052	 1630	 1311	 1284	 1252	 1090	* 70133	* 93	 Belize	 27780	 6780	 3557	 14801	 287	 7546	 145	 574	 1997	 1062	 1630	 565	 1284	 1252	 1090	* 70350	* 94	 Tunisia	 21713	 6780	 3557	 14801	 433	 7546	 145	 574	 1997	 7052	 1630	 1311	 1284	 1252	 1090	* 71165	* 95	 United Arab Emirates	 23113	 6780	 3557	 14801	 433	 7546	 145	 574	 1997	 7052	 1630	 1311	 1284	 1252	 1090	* 72565	* 96	 Trinidad and Tobago	 23152	 6780	 3557	 14801	 433	 7546	 145	 574	 1997	 7052	 1630	 1311	 1284	 1252	 1090	* 72604	* 97	 Senegal	 25032	 6780	 3557	 14801	 433	 7546	 145	 574	 1997	 7052	 1630	 1311	 1284	 1252	 1090	* 74484	* 98	 Azerbaijan	 26568	 6780	 3557	 14801	 433	 7546	 145	 574	 1997	 7052	 1630	 1311	 1284	 1252	 1090	* 76020	* 99	 Cuba	 27648	 6780	 3557	 14801	 433	 7546	 145	 574	 1997	 7052	 1630	 1311	 1284	 1252	 1090	* 77100	*






Spoiler: the previous update (August 26, 2013 WCA export)






kinch2002 said:


> It was time for an update so here goes:
> _Notes: WCA Export 26/08/2013
> The ranks in brackets are the previous ranking from when I last updated in April_
> 
> ...


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanks Evan!

It'll be difficult to overtake USA... Their average single rank is 6th or 7th and their average average rank is 5th or 6th ._.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 27, 2014)

Thank you Evan for saving me the effort. If the website team don't set this up sometime soon, I may write some VBA to automate it in Excel.

With regards to nationality changes, I remember that Anthony (Belize/USA), Kanneti (Thailand/France) and Kamaru-Deen Lawal (USA/Nigeria) are the ones to watch out for.

I did a quick comparison to last time to see the big movers. It seems that UK, Canada were the big upward movers near the top, with Belarus/India moving in the midfield and Dominican Republic and Venezuela making big advances further down. Netherlands, Hungary and Thailand were ones losing ground. All lines up with what I expected to see 

Fun fact: Guildford would rank 8th for Single and 10th for Average among this list - any towns or even cities that rank higher? I still affiliate myself to Guildford as I only recently moved to London.
(p.s. Thanks James for contributing 6 clock single ranks towards that)


----------



## TMOY (Jun 27, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> With regards to nationality changes, I remember that Anthony (Belize/USA), Kanneti (Thailand/France) and Kamaru-Deen Lawal (USA/Nigeria) are the ones to watch out for.)



I haven't checked the other two, but Kanneti definitely doesn't affect the results. He did only his first two comps as a Thailandese competitor, and at that time he was still significantly slower than he is now (to give an example, his 3^3 average PB was 17.24). He got the NRs at that time only because there hadn't been any competition in Thailand yat.


----------



## Mollerz (Jun 27, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> Fun fact: Guildford would rank 8th for Single and 10th for Average among this list - any towns or even cities that rank higher? I still affiliate myself to Guildford as I only recently moved to London.
> (p.s. Thanks James for contributing 6 clock single ranks towards that)



aww yiss


----------



## Evan Liu (Jun 27, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Thanks Evan!





kinch2002 said:


> Thank you Evan for saving me the effort. If the website team don't set this up sometime soon, I may write some VBA to automate it in Excel.


No problem guys!



kinch2002 said:


> With regards to nationality changes, I remember that Anthony (Belize/USA), Kanneti (Thailand/France) and Kamaru-Deen Lawal (USA/Nigeria) are the ones to watch out for.


Ah yes, I forgot about Kanneti and Kamaru-Deen. The way I did these calculations yesterday counted all competitors' "first" nationalities as their current one, so I've gone through and made some manual edits for France, Thailand, Nigeria, and Belize. France moved up one spot and Thailand moved down one spot in averages; neither changed ranks in singles; Nigeria moved up and Belize moved down in both singles and averages.
The problem with Belize is that most of its NRs are no longer Anthony's PBs and so don't have rankings per se. I had looked through your old update yesterday and saw that Belize wasn't even in either list - did you just disregard the few that still are his PBs? The edit I just made has it such that Belize doesn't have NRs/results in the events where Anthony has broken his PBs since switching nationalities, but I guess that's now an overestimate of their "proper" sum?


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 27, 2014)

Evan Liu said:


> Decided to do this since I was curious and it turns out the previous update was 10 months ago. I didn't really know how to deal with people who have switched nationalities, but it shouldn't have affected the calculations much (Belize is the only country I know would differ for sure).
> 
> WCA export used: June 26, 2014
> 
> ...



cool! but there is this problem, example Feliks's 0.88 2x2 single is 7th but it should drop atleast 2 places since there are 3 italians faster than him.


----------



## Evan Liu (Jun 27, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> cool! but there is this problem, example Feliks's 0.88 2x2 single is 7th but it should drop atleast 2 places since there are 3 italians faster than him.


I don't understand what you mean. The fact that 3 Italians have faster 2x2 singles than Feliks is already reflected in his 7th place rank. All the numbers in the tables above are just the world rankings of the NR holder for each country in each event.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 27, 2014)

Evan Liu said:


> Ah yes, I forgot about Kanneti and Kamaru-Deen. The way I did these calculations yesterday counted all competitors' "first" nationalities as their current one, so I've gone through and made some manual edits for France, Thailand, Nigeria, and Belize. France moved up one spot and Thailand moved down one spot in averages; neither changed ranks in singles; Nigeria moved up and Belize moved down in both singles and averages.
> The problem with Belize is that most of its NRs are no longer Anthony's PBs and so don't have rankings per se. I had looked through your old update yesterday and saw that Belize wasn't even in either list - did you just disregard the few that still are his PBs? The edit I just made has it such that Belize doesn't have NRs/results in the events where Anthony has broken his PBs since switching nationalities, but I guess that's now an overestimate of their "proper" sum?



I think the first couple of times I did the lists, I included Belize and figured out where Anthony's best Belize times would have place in the current rankings. Last time I think I got fed up with the bother of it and just removed Belize. Belize should definitely be given Anthony's old times. After all, they appear on the WCA records page.


For the sake of thinking this through and noting it down:
If you start by using the person's first nationality (as is natural with a simple vlookup) I think there are 2 situations where you can have issues with somebody switching from country A to country B. Feel free to correct me if this doesn't seem complete or accurate.

1. A person set an NR for country A but has beaten that result while competing for country B. Also, nobody else in country A has beaten the person's current result. Note that somebody else beating the NR for country A is not sufficient to avoid this problem.
To fix this, you must find the best result by the person that was actually set while competing under country A (look on the WCA records page), and then work out where in the current rankings that would place.
If the person is now the NR holder in country B, country A will have been assigned records incorrectly. If not, there will be no #1 ranking for country A in the rankings table.
Anthony Brooks: Belize must be given his old results.
Ramadan Sulejman: Macedonia must be given his old results rather than his current ones.
Cameron Almasi: Iran must be given his old results.
Kanneti: Thailand FM single/average need to be edited because he has results better than the Thailand NRs.

2. The person has an NR for country B. His times will appear under country A in the spreadsheet, so country B misses out on that result being used.
To fix this, you need to edit country B results and if the result is better than country A's real NR, country A must be edited too.
Kanneti: France must be given his 2 NRs: OH and FM averages. 
Kamaru-Deen: Nigeria must be given his NRs. Nothing to edit for USA because his times are not better than the USA NRs.
Ramadan Sulejman: Norway must be given his NRs (currently 3bld single+average, 4bld, multibld)


----------



## Evan Liu (Jun 27, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> For the sake of thinking this through and noting it down:


Yep, this sums up nicely what I found while doing the manual edits.

I had considered reversing the order of the competitors' nationalities list, which (when using vlookup) would mean each person's "last" nationality would be used, and I think the only error would occur if nobody has beaten the NR for country A; the fix would be the same as what you wrote for the 1st type of error. At that time I'd only thought of Anthony/Belize though, so I didn't think it was worth it since an error would still have existed.


----------



## cubizh (Jun 30, 2014)

I know I am missing some past stats fixes, but I couldn't resist in updating this one.



Spoiler: Countries sorted by date of last official WCA competition (oldest to newest)




* Country	** Date of last comp	* Slovakia	 01-02-2009	 Macau	 15-08-2009	 Croatia	 20-11-2011	 Ireland	 12-02-2012	 Jordan	 31-03-2012	 Bosnia and Herzegovina	 29-07-2012	 Hong Kong	 07-10-2012	 Malaysia	 27-01-2013	 Serbia	 24-03-2013	 United Arab Emirates	 11-05-2013	 Lithuania	 30-06-2013	 Czech Republic	 14-07-2013	 Mongolia	 21-09-2013	 Estonia	 13-10-2013	 Hungary	 01-12-2013	 Greece	 07-12-2013	 Latvia	 08-12-2013	 Georgia	 21-12-2013	 South Africa	 11-01-2014	 Korea	 12-01-2014	 Netherlands	 02-02-2014	 Chile	 22-02-2014	 Singapore	 23-02-2014	 Switzerland	 30-03-2014	 Guatemala	 30-03-2014	 Vietnam	 30-03-2014	 Belgium	 06-04-2014	 Norway	 12-04-2014	 Israel	 17-04-2014	 Iran	 18-04-2014	 Mexico	 26-04-2014	 Belarus	 27-04-2014	 New Zealand	 04-05-2014	 Ukraine	 11-05-2014	 Turkey	 11-05-2014	 France	 18-05-2014	 Dominican Republic	 18-05-2014	 Finland	 18-05-2014	 Colombia	 19-05-2014	 Sweden	 24-05-2014	 Canada	 31-05-2014	 China	 07-06-2014	 Philippines	 07-06-2014	 Japan	 08-06-2014	 Slovenia	 08-06-2014	 Iceland	 14-06-2014	 Taiwan	 15-06-2014	 United Kingdom	 15-06-2014	 Romania	 15-06-2014	 Austria	 15-06-2014	 Portugal	 21-06-2014	 Peru	 21-06-2014	 Italy	 21-06-2014	 Thailand	 22-06-2014	 Brazil	 22-06-2014	 Denmark	 22-06-2014	 Indonesia	 22-06-2014	 Argentina	 28-06-2014	 Venezuela	 28-06-2014	 USA	 28-06-2014	 Spain	 29-06-2014	 Germany	 29-06-2014	 Russia	 29-06-2014	 India	 29-06-2014	 Australia	 29-06-2014	 Poland	 29-06-2014


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 30, 2014)

Which current NR has the lowest world rank?


----------



## yoinneroid (Jun 30, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Which current NR has the lowest world rank?



all WRs?
or lowest means like the worst rank?


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 30, 2014)

yoinneroid said:


> all WRs?
> or lowest means like the worst rank?



Lowest as in worst rank, yes.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 30, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Which current NR has the lowest world rank?


Cuba 3x3 single
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007JRAN01

Almost definitely.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 30, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> Cuba 3x3 single
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007JRAN01
> 
> Almost definitely.



I figured it would be 3x3 because that has the most competitors. I wasn't sure about the country... Cuba, how interesting, but he competed in Minnesota. He must have defected.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 30, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> I figured it would be 3x3 because that has the most competitors. I wasn't sure about the country... Cuba, how interesting, but he competed in Minnesota. He must have defected.


By the way, you can sort the rankings by region (Show - By Region) which is how I found this.


----------



## ottozing (Jun 30, 2014)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013ORPH01

This used to be last in the world/NR. Now it's last in the world and 2nd for NR ;P


----------



## mycube (Jun 30, 2014)

sneze2r said:


> Spoiler: Sum of all bld ranks(including 3bld mean)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



After this weekend place 27 with 251 sum 
23 3BLD + 185 Mean + 9 4BLD + 7 5BLD + 27 Multi
my 3bld mean really sucks though.. I had the chance to do a 43 mean this weekend but I dnf the second one with 2 flipped corners left.. would have been place 19 in the world -> place 9 in sum


----------



## Lid (Jun 30, 2014)

"Beating the FWR"

You get one point in each event (single & average) where you are better than the current FWR. Max=33.

Competitors that get atleast 1 point: 761.



Spoiler: Competitors with 7+ points (50)





```
20	2009ZEMD01	Feliks Zemdegs
18	2007NAKA03	Yu Nakajima (中島悠)
17	2009YAUR01	Robert Yau
16	2008BARA01	Bence Barát
14	2007COHE01	Dan Cohen
14	2007VALK01	Mats Valk
14	2010UTOM01	Vincent Hartanto Utomo
13	2012KALE01	Przemysław Kaleta
11	2009KONV01	Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทยโยธิน)
11	2009SHEP01	Daniel Sheppard
11	2010CANT02	Antoine Cantin
11	2010CORM02	Louis Cormier
11	2010WANG68	Bill Wang
11	2011ZALE02	Marcin Zalewski
10	2006TABU02	Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)
10	2008WEST02	Simon Westlund
10	2010BREC01	John Brechon
10	2012MCNE01	Jayden McNeill
9	2005AKKE01	Erik Akkersdijk
9	2006HALC01	Michał Halczuk
9	2008JONG03	Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호)
9	2009DIEC01	Cornelius Dieckmann
8	2007HESS01	Rowe Hessler
8	2008SAJI01	Yu Sajima (佐島優)
8	2008TAKA01	Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)
8	2009CHAR03	Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์)
8	2009HAYS01	Kevin Hays
8	2010BENT01	Jan Bentlage
8	2010BRAD01	Drew Brads
8	2010CHEN20	Lin Chen (陈霖)
8	2010WUIF01	Yi-Fan Wu (吳亦凡)
8	2011TRON02	Sebastiano Tronto
8	2011ZVYA01	Dmitry Zvyagintsev
8	2012COST01	Kevin Costello III
7	2005BATI01	Milán Baticz
7	2007OMUR01	Syuhei Omura (大村周平)
7	2007SEUN04	Yi Seung-Woo (이승우)
7	2007WOOR01	Riley Woo
7	2008LINE02	Edward Lin
7	2008SMIT04	Maarten Smit
7	2009BARB01	Gabriel Dechichi Barbar
7	2009CONT01	Giovanni Contardi
7	2009FUSH01	Arifumi Fushimi (伏見有史)
7	2009LIUE01	Evan Liu
7	2010APAG01	Richard Jay S. Apagar
7	2010GARC02	Carlos Méndez García-Barroso
7	2010WEYE02	Sebastian Weyer
7	2012POHL01	Andreas Pohl
7	2012WESC01	Lucas Wesche
7	2013LINK01	Kaijun Lin (林恺俊)
```



(Female WR)

_WCA_export403_20140630_


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 30, 2014)

Lid said:


> "Beating the FWR"
> 
> You get one point in each event (single & average) where you are better than the current FWR. Max=33.
> 
> ...



can you post a list of the female WRs?


----------



## Lid (Jun 30, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> can you post a list of the female WRs?


Here's raw text.

Or you can check my top20 page: http://hem.bredband.net/_zlv_/rubiks/stats/female_top20.html


Spoiler: FWRs





```
222 avg 256 Yui Tomita (富田唯依)
222 sgl 180 Jessica Uribe
333 avg 984 Emily Wang
333 sgl 797 Kalina Brzezińska
333bf avg 5897 Liliya Kamaltdinova
333bf sgl 4697 Liliya Kamaltdinova
333fm avg 4467 Yuxuan Chen (陈雨璇)
333fm sgl 24 Laura Ohrndorf
333ft avg 5661 Oksana Tyvodar
333ft sgl 5138 Oksana Tyvodar
333mbf sgl 910343200 Michelle Nataniel Yugie
333oh avg 1626 Yiwei Liu (刘伊玮)
333oh sgl 1388 Emily Wang
444 avg 3600 Emily Wang
444 sgl 3117 Emily Wang
444bf sgl 70100 Shelley Chang
555 avg 7155 Emily Wang
555 sgl 6463 Emily Wang
555bf sgl 214300 Sanae Koseki (古関佐苗)
666 avg 12637 Emily Wang
666 sgl 12241 Emily Wang
777 avg 21957 Emily Wang
777 sgl 21158 Emily Wang
clock avg 765 Laura Ohrndorf
clock sgl 631 Laura Ohrndorf
minx avg 4886 Yu Da-Hyun
minx sgl 4609 Yu Da-Hyun
pyram avg 343 Yi Wang (王旖)
pyram sgl 212 Yi Wang (王旖)
skewb avg 844 Sarah Strong
skewb sgl 518 Julia Drewniok
sq1 avg 2063 Alexandra Daryl Ariawan
sq1 sgl 1352 Alexandra Daryl Ariawan
```


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 3, 2014)

Can we get an update for the best "medal collection" for the top 100 or so individuals? (i.e. just this statistic with a greater range https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#medal_collection)

I've tried searching this thread for "medal" or "medals" but I couldn't find the last time someone fulfilled this request.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 3, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Can we get an update for the best "medal collection" for the top 100 or so individuals? (i.e. just this statistic with a greater range https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#medal_collection)
> 
> I've tried searching this thread for "medal" or "medals" but I couldn't find the last time someone fulfilled this request.



Top 100 Medal Counts (sorted by Gold)


Spoiler




*Rank**Name**Gold**Silver**Bronze*1Erik Akkersdijk4222391392Bence Barát272155883Dan Cohen22298434Rowe Hessler178105475Feliks Zemdegs16521176Henrik Buus Aagaard164112747Milán Baticz141138838Yu Nakajima (中島悠)13456329Michał Halczuk128362910Mats Valk123935011Sébastien Auroux11814213412John Brechon113734913Simon Westlund103715714Timothy Sun103413915Pedro Santos Guimarães98622316Takao Hashimoto (橋本貴夫)96302617Clément Gallet94979218François Courtès90837419Gabriel Dechichi Barbar9018920Daniel Sheppard87596121Anssi Vanhala83271022Kanneti Sae Han (คันธ์เนตี แซ่ห่าน)82493123Robert Yau81742924Gunnar Krig81697025Oscar Roth Andersen80373626Cornelius Dieckmann79533427Rafael Werneck Cinoto77576828Bernett Orlando7614729Vincent Hartanto Utomo74352630Edward Lin73472931Tim Reynolds71887832Michał Pleskowicz71392633Anthony Searle71231134Carlos Méndez García-Barroso68343435István Kocza67524036Bhargav Narasimhan61291637Chester Lian60421938Marcin Zalewski59476339Philippe Virouleau57574040José Leonardo Chaparro Prieto57422041Akash Rupela57361342Yohei Oka (岡要平)57221743Breandan Vallance56483944Przemysław Kaleta56403245Jan Bentlage551028346Christopher Olson55473547Yuxuan Wang (王宇轩)55262548Giovanni Contardi55233149Edouard Chambon54491650Louis Cormier54424551Jorge Castillo Matas54221452Fabrizio Cirnigliaro54201153Evan Liu53614254Olivér Perge53454355Ting Sheng Bao Yang53412756Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)52182157Lars Vandenbergh50775358Mike Hughey50531859Piotr Michał Padlewski50252260Morten Arborg50252061Niko Paavilainen5015962Marcell Endrey505163Hippolyte Moreau49575464Dan Dzoan49424965Bob Burton48536066Lin Chen (陈霖)4814867Tomasz Żołnowski47484268Leyan Lo45521869Ernesto Gutiérrez Cuba45231070Haowei Fan (樊浩玮)45211971Richard Jay S. Apagar45192672Alexander Olleta del Molino44393573Massimiliano Iovane44281874Fubo Wang (王富博)44182575Justin Jaffray43313476Antoine Piau42503977Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호)42252478Kailong Li (李开隆)42201979Paolo Moriello41613580José Garrido40402081Kevin Costello III40392482Michael Gottlieb40342083Ron van Bruchem39555284Maarten Smit39397085Michael Young39383686Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)39362887Corey Sakowski39293388Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทยโยธิน)3920889Marcin Kowalczyk3917290Kevin Hays39131791Piotr Kózka38775892Gaurav Taneja38473493Uriel Gayosso Ruiz38221494Ville Seppänen38181095Nikhil Mande38172196Mátyás Kuti38141297Dene Beardsley37611898Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์)37442599Hunor Bózsing373833100David Woner373119
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]


Complete list of all people


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 3, 2014)

What is Feliks' smallest winning margin in 3x3?


----------



## ottozing (Jul 4, 2014)

newtonbase said:


> What is Feliks' smallest winning margin in 3x3?



I haven't actually checked, but I can guarantee it was his win at Melbourne Winter 2014.


----------



## Lid (Jul 7, 2014)

Some genderless stats ...

417 competitors are marked genderless in the database atm.

Only one of those have a win, Anson Lin, China.



Spoiler: Most "genderless" countries





```
China: 134
USA: 56
Taiwan: 54
India: 53
Ukraine: 35
Malaysia: 17
Vietnam: 15
Canada: 14
Korea: 6
Spain: 4
Poland: 3
Thailand: 3
Mexico: 3
Hong Kong: 2
Indonesia: 2
Colombia: 2
United Kingdom: 2
Lithuania: 2
Philippines: 2
Italy: 1
Latvia: 1
Serbia: 1
Australia: 1
Argentina: 1
Russia: 1
Iran: 1
Norway: 1
```






Spoiler: Most competitions as "genderless"





```
2011LUNA03	3	Luis German Ruelas Luna	Mexico	
2012TUYA01	3	Nguyễn Thành Tuyên	Vietnam	
2005AGAS01	2	Manas Agastya	USA	
2006CHOU01	2	Tzu-Hao Chou	Taiwan	
2006LIUC01	2	Chung-Chi Liu	Taiwan	
2007CHEN06	2	Shi-Ting Cheng (程士廷)	Taiwan	
2007GRAY02	2	Robin Gray	United Kingdom	
2007PHAN02	2	Thien Phan	USA	
2007SHAI01	2	Nitsan Shai	USA	
2007YUFE01	2	Zhao Yufeng	China	
2007ZHUS01	2	Sicun Zhu	China	
2008ANKA01	2	Kang An	China	
2008KORI01	2	Mohit Kumar Kori	India	
2008OKKA01	2	Maung Okkar	USA	
2010QIAN04	2	Mingrui Qian (钱明睿)	China	
2010WUZI02	2	Zifan Wu (吴子凡)	China	
2011PHAC01	2	Mai Minh Phúc	Vietnam	
2011XUWE01	2	Wei Xu (徐唯)	China	
the rest have 1 comp
```


----------



## G2013 (Jul 8, 2014)

Who owns the ao5 with less standard deviation and who with more?


----------



## whauk (Jul 9, 2014)

How about this one:
We consider everyone with at least 2 competitions. (This is to exclude meaningless one-time-results). The first unofficial world champion is defined as the person who was the fastest in the first competition. And you become unofficial world champion by beating the current unofficial world champion in a competition. This means winning the final of a competition, in that the current unofficial world champion participates in. E.g. the first one is Guus Razoux Schultz (we exclude Minh Thai for competing only once) in World Championships 1982. He then got beaten by Lars Vandenbergh in Euro 2004, who got beaten by Ron van Bruchem (Dutch Open 2005) and so on...
Who is the current unofficial world champion? What about other events? Lists of all the persons would be nice


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 9, 2014)

Spoiler



Guus Razoux Schultz
Lars Vandenbergh
Ron Van Bruchem
Joel Van Noort
Jean Pons
Thibaut Jacquinot
Joel Van Noort
Ron Van Bruchem
Lars Vandenbergh
Thibaut Jacquinot
Edouard Chambon
Joel Van Noort
Erik Akkersdijk
Yu Nakajima
Mitsuki Gunji
Yu Nakajima
Yumu Tabuchi
Breandan Vallance
Robert Yau
Erik Akkersdijk
Mats Valk
Erik Akkersdijk
Mats Valk
Erik Akkersdijk
Sergey Ryabko
Erik Akkersdijk
Cornelius Dieckmann
Mats Valk
Erik Akkersdijk
Michal Pleskowicz
Sergey Ryabko
Daniil Lee
Sergey Ryabko
Nikolay Evdokimov
Sergey Ryabko
Ivan Vynnyk
Mats Valk



This just for 3x3x3. Wow Feliks is not on this list XD

EDIT: Thanks Moritz, this is quite an interesting statistic to me


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 9, 2014)

Masayuki Akimoto
Yuki Hayashi

...and this is for 4x4x4 lol

5x5x5:
Masayuki Akimoto
Frank Morris
Mátyás Kuti
Erik Akkersdijk
Dan Cohen
Feliks Zemdegs
Kevin Hays


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 9, 2014)

Square 1:
Lars Vandenbergh
Michael Fung


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 9, 2014)

This is a cool statistic. We should get a name for this that isn't the already-used "World Champion"


Spoiler: 2x2x2




NameCompetitionResultGunnar KrigSwedish Cube Day competition 200410.87Milán BaticzEuropean Rubik's Cube Championship 20065.92Mátyás KutiGerman Open 20075.27Łukasz CiałońWorld Rubik's Cube Championship 20073.91Edouard ChambonEuropean Championship 20083.43Milán BaticzSwiss Open 20093.90Rowe HesslerWorld Rubik's Cube Championship 20093.28Justin JaffrayMIT Spring 20103.67Eric LimebackcanadianCUBING CUBEcentric 20103.48Anthony BrooksToronto Open Summer 20103.72Christopher OlsonCubetcha 20103.05Anthony BrooksUnited States National Championships 20112.96Blake ThompsonHillsdale Winter 20124.00Lucas EtterNew Albany 20124.11Christopher OlsonIndiana 20122.82John BrechonWinona Open 20132.54Christopher OlsonNew Albany 20132.02Cameron StolleryWorld Rubik's Cube Championship 20132.55Jayden McNeillMelbourne Spring 20132.69Cameron StolleryMelbourne Summer 20141.99Feliks ZemdegsShepparton Autumn 20141.97






Spoiler: Fewest Moves




NameCompetitionResultMirek GoljanWorld Championship 200329






Spoiler: 5x5x5 Blindfolded




NameCompetitionResultStefan PochmannEuropean Rubik's Games Championship 20042:34:36.00Mike HugheyUnited States National Championships 201114:26.00Chester LianDayton Fall 201119:35.00Timothy SunSt. Joseph's College Summer 201224:47.00Corey SakowskiPrinceton Spring 201314:24.00Marcell EndreyWorld Rubik's Cube Championship 20136:06.41




Forcing >1 competition unfortunately doesn't prevent stagnation. I think you should lose the title if you don't compete in the event for a year. I haven't figured out who it should pass to at that point though.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 12, 2014)

Number of WRs beaten for each month of the year?

Ex. Not January 2014, January 2013, ect just January.


----------



## cubernya (Jul 12, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> This is a cool statistic. We should get a name for this that isn't the already-used "World Champion"
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 2x2x2
> ...



What exactly is that?


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 12, 2014)

theZcuber said:


> What exactly is that?



See Rob Yau's post.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 14, 2014)

most amount of pb-breaks in successive rounds?

fastest times where someone got an average faster than their previous single PB for each event?


----------



## mycube (Jul 14, 2014)

Are there any people who won every official event in their cubing career? Not in one single comp but in sum once in their history


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 14, 2014)

mycube said:


> Are there any people who won every official event in their cubing career? Not in one single comp but in sum once in their history



Timothy Sun has won everything but Skewb and 6x6, I think he has the most events won.


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 14, 2014)

Daniel Sheppard  (NI open seemed to help a lot )


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 14, 2014)

mycube said:


> Are there any people who won every official event in their cubing career? Not in one single comp but in sum once in their history


Yes, there is a list of this somewhere. It was Bence and I last time it was asked.

EDIT: That was only counting current events of course, and I think it was magics but no skewb back then.


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 14, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> Yes, there is a list of this somewhere. It was Bence and I last time it was asked.
> 
> EDIT: That was only counting current events of course, and I think it was magics but no skewb back then.



Presumably it was neither magics or skewb, given that you didn't win 3x3x3 until 2013


----------



## Skullush (Jul 16, 2014)

Highest/Lowest 6x6/7x7 ratios? For people that have competed in both


----------



## Jimmy Liu (Jul 16, 2014)

Who can make a ranking about Rubik's Cube longest sub-20 streak of all career ? (Do not have any DNF)
For example, mine counts as 90.


----------



## Lid (Jul 16, 2014)

mycube said:


> Are there any people who won every official event in their cubing career? Not in one single comp but in sum once in their history


Here's my list (current events only): http://hem.bredband.net/_zlv_/rubiks/stats/wca_win_events.html


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Jul 16, 2014)

How many people are ranked top 100 for every event (single and average) in their country? even if they haven't done an event but fewer than 100 have (like in the USA if you haven't done feet you're still ranked 55 for average for all intents and purposes)


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 16, 2014)

Nathan Dwyer said:


> How many people are ranked top 100 for every event (single and average) in their country? even if they haven't done an event but fewer than 100 have (like in the USA if you haven't done feet you're still ranked 55 for average for all intents and purposes)


Surely that means every person in every country that has less than 100 people competing will be on this list?
Also, there will be hundreds and hundreds if not thousands anyway, because this is very easy to do in almost every country.


----------



## TDM (Jul 16, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> Surely that means every person in every country that has less than 100 people competing will be on this list?


Would every person in those countries with fewer competitors have done every event though?


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Jul 16, 2014)

Ah yeah i didn't really think of that, coming from a country with over 5000 competitors


----------



## mycube (Jul 16, 2014)

Nathan Dwyer said:


> Ah yeah i didn't really think of that, coming from a country with over 5000 competitors



well, the USA is the only country with more than 5k competitors..
source: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#most_persons


----------



## Bunyanderman (Jul 16, 2014)

cubizh said:


> I went a little further and measured consecutive PB averages from round to round.
> Here are the best results (for all events that have averages):
> 
> 
> ...



Can some one do something very similar, top 10 people who has the longest streak of Pbs broken in either single or average in any of the events. So if you did not break a pb in single or average, then your streak is over, only per event. Example: 2x2 if you got a new pb in single or average at the comp then your streak would continue. A new pb in a different event would not count towards your 2x2 streak. 

I have a 11 streak in 2x2 and 12 in 4x4.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 17, 2014)

*Sum of Country Ranks Automated*

I wrote a VBA macro to calculate this statistic. Now I can generate this post very easily any time anyone wants it 


Spoiler: Sum of Country Singles




*Rank**Country**Sum**333**444**555**222**333bf**333oh**333fm**333ft**minx**pyram**sq1**clock**skewb**666**777**444bf**555bf**333mbf*1USA12266210928169472114102052Poland135514101617254163684253513United Kingdom2283573341382586636219201144China24641912831716342581123511415135Germany3159113522142681725111641212397116Japan3814214235210122667125313162242677Hungary4313520111187194313222231171022238Canada45819332331461124484963298341632199Australia5712217151118152234561064433118610Indonesia584241227106164025361758584223727181211Russia5912817245620162585123382743587953712Italy696287181632575192202146824812142613France748322334184082810364524950576450364914Brazil77254137182759216594255104473032823515Sweden7921124349557856404212123336665545462116Netherlands876141510132268285964149215162994787417Taiwan10981582369396915829271142472026868340018Korea1119591552265631610686324569111124611524319Finland1126106121481383754168101411834401210231117320Spain1200732568133015188711846757815397113956021Thailand1358616626198118113660431153118242461156422Ukraine1558115546622216111411832107146766238614131697223Malaysia1577102723829644127118248115913432804440430824India160020318217462169214512993848519423253453625Denmark173811410326316517531405511151015517920569377526Mexico1746153881758349248115672161058146794417381627Philippines183624407869613434153221315088811419211411530228Austria1886119168167471538540136241015170286312726171429Norway2357214919192721161358913119922141625015520611511530Colombia23651235911712230022634111571182022411611591901158431Slovenia265311923899216211299201187138282149991076520311516832Peru35312831232754102616762651667322463205123107651152533Belgium425041123445018538066343691191217822425120613312711518034New Zealand4481604419222254236455547200381492152182071114711154735Chile49593234165971441019034179767792212149228212224611514536Hong Kong5016432605466114618834113931949555886415910324611520837Belarus54093405213973751882602431703993635095381592423824611530638Switzerland542889722024240047349840848185841921882352282452461159239Vietnam54892416310999190209119450146369624614927216024611584240Singapore56912201313845767062873411102179692421693786314224611539541Ireland577826967127400181215680173441101950130135658322461156642Czech Republic599210124454971654750261270727638257364680526195432243Iran786796873123883071452512226797205859149236747324611584244Latvia820310226224263843345983414724632038388614921351911489818845Romania8294492521331226213243243727278638324135833937878024611584246South Africa8830121949455538454377529346086611332347743641539112911531147Kazakhstan10105188301253752316760341848258666403171264310513224611584248Argentina102493733298603567389190084845631426598149291189423911583549Venezuela10741133878370358967017673418483834285264097563451324611537350Greece112452003083141623169411381848484274397159018729649024611584251Slovakia12311683594222142765511025473714601616179469833649933324611561352Portugal132701312159113302335357694813261716110127822961483126324611571553Israel144347393477688185529571381848554405152020912701800137612511565054Lithuania153602189119589742297455548116112941869687163091158773624611541155Iceland155438807805241926197741020171174614716737628351396104824611584256Turkey15686108445685255789410461194848156414015495251492776150624611584257Croatia1666615867201057180214181553983848726758190211449173676924611584258Estonia16729432241620945128508561183391730332424171214921525132921211524159Georgia188075896453281572316718182184810151232205817126911800167424611584260Macau1990037330230018647112119182184845053136881712149245869624611539261Serbia205222237179181110442072274900848190818487244641492180098424611582962Nigeria218405143807314962316789182184832197872058171214921800167424611584263Armenia24302118659720485092316133534184832193022205817124341800167424611584264Mongolia2498769733519091402231613871821784321911782058171214921800167424611584265Dominican Republic2498879319725488157698250218218481042752205817127651800167424611584266Bulgaria264851928264228081864231632141821848687307138050114921800167424611584267Guatemala29927331418562288357620701731182184826251358119217128591800167424611584268Jordan341771636298217073749159628121821848321938682058171214921800167424611584269Aruba375174561486132394972231635231594779169017361277114314921457167424611584270Pakistan3866411713992938908423168181821848321978301317171214921390116024611584271Montenegro41125379541645571222023166276182184832199562058171214921800167424611584272Luxembourg487626032496732284151231667821821848249264181982171214921644167424611584273El Salvador496419386295628536921231677931821848135034582058171214921800167424611584274Afghanistan534894755731155717912231644281821848321953692058171214921800167424611584275Moldova545634333660053914178231681081821848321978302058171214921800165424611584276Sri Lanka588834131989055714034231692841821848321978302058171214921800167424611584277Albania589364996989055713222231692841821848321978302058171214921800167424611584278Egypt60837101424998389611433231646901526848321978302058171214921800167424611584279Cote d_Ivoire6547838579890557116100176046431821848321978302058171214921800167424611584280Belize669801629890557116100231692841821848321978302058171214921800167424611584281Macedonia676198019890557116100231692841821848321978302058171214921800167424611584282Uruguay7107694449890557110914231692841821848321978302058171214921800167424611584283Costa Rica72212105999890557110895231692841821848321978302058171214921800167424611584284Lebanon72231111749436557111332231687451821848321978302058171214921800167424611584285Kosovo7415589849890392416100231692841821848321978302058171214921800167424611584286Bosnia and Herzegovina76133130627449470316100231692841821848321978301620171214921800167424611584287Saudi Arabia77313104959890557116100231692841821848321978302058171214921800167424611584288Puerto Rico77933135208395557116100231683741821848321978302058171214921800167424611584289Cyprus7949620275989055711329423169284182184832193819205815888361800167424611584290Morocco82247172489890557114281231692841821848321978302058171214921800167424611584291Algeria84531177139890557116100231692841821848321978302058171214921800167424611584292Bangladesh84782179649890557116100231692841821848321978302058171214921800167424611584293Bolivia86171193539890557116100231692841821848321978302058171214921800167424611584294Mauritius89149223319890557116100231692841821848321978302058171214921800167424611584295Tunisia90642238249890557116100231692841821848321978302058171214921800167424611584296United Arab Emirates90933241159890557116100231692841821848321978302058171214921800167424611584297Trinidad and Tobago91339245219890557116100231692841821848321978302058171214921800167424611584298Senegal94373275559890557116100231692841821848321978302058171214921800167424611584299Azerbaijan958502903298905571161002316928418218483219783020581712149218001674246115842100Cuba969903017298905571161002316928418218483219783020581712149218001674246115842






Spoiler: Sum of Country Averages




*Rank**Country**Sum**333**444**555**222**333bf**333oh**333fm**333ft**minx**pyram**sq1**clock**skewb**666**777*1USA82932186191082512152China1531712146112735197167543Japan20110104343095220520111512144United Kingdom2092113620272187262103818195Germany26251531181616522113132524226Canada27247284143691251995736327Poland2787178112117231797171338Hungary36067441713314727113293282929Indonesia50819818602745205463473108663310Brazil551355637154182416221436828773511Russia5523121211691149791161672365314812Taiwan55727911252937172423715182468281513Australia565121611417212741328166272114Netherlands60434912781523234192345226132615France6302823723542871111850423213606215Korea630491671427318954338173044101217Sweden645675255517778175228311218745118Italy7852251273156446825167106153604719Thailand820162264224101721531145254263172820Spain935266103587761111212371777425813121Ukraine97732539110273662026105503860904912222Philippines1162133466212812617239231969472116417623Malaysia1234855827802113210329634323549177446124India13951272221943156233316665699573217520825Finland13972121875515123106591114335287810011926Austria1800431931212123910517218818745783445212927Denmark187632315519813312019529961190752623917728Mexico1877218137162201222061721097811798112107904829Colombia21171651401592723781791729810851406688887730Slovenia2144139194691868340117216615161119141139946531Norway22333014501155724172468527522930448520114632Peru25652181141542293522817248456642293311613410133Hong Kong3139212238661807612317212116522615356176813234Singapore317213311924134944520998952016131871601684610835Belgium34143791713951251517951722891385710719814616612536Vietnam38365712598127379281172341595030340013667121437New Zealand405763242815593194220172216476680961922999810638Belarus4220307567354180307136431534163994564721452186739Chile4403452593501330711188885512194191136625914740Ireland4503156103104305861441722225171218451320267964541Switzerland457665417424813536540117258318711566417830818720542Iran51371009216916189102178733934154164136647654543Czech Republic581490645576437332384119241776362611267860353444Kazakhstan5949204519338144541517258324582333813206768012345Romania61852563771904843744265583295538232127135928780546Greece6690137135275764451059172583491263460132041431854247Latvia7068991656555314209304172440450143396706136618118548Argentina8153544449109232134610172583564259331163136682384249South Africa8630114610036468874207051725839215382404046046040950Venezuela9242127177387699636414681425833612405494107955857251Israel9619307324478416445716172583498211163925512181257110052Slovakia96586986153671177445643172498464961163969339352237153Croatia11196115511529318793711214172583748488163910632379164454Turkey117178146911011256445936172583129050813703901366785110055Lithuania120231767113710444994455451721751141984707128391958462156Portugal1229716921972109834020670017228818631161998424521257110057Georgia1357437953939196544547017258320081336163913209701257110058Iceland13599792670618180544566717258364825407001096880112386059Estonia149604262777191243227878217227815112291236132013661178106360Macau152412305271971187445182817258338847948001320136669071461Mongolia1567691929016223814451245172583200813291639132013661257110062Nigeria157473356278982924451078172583200826271639132013661257110063Dominican Republic159583702151357311873011891725831135489163913204921257110064Armenia166736989951835934445147917258320081745163913204631257110065Serbia1698213221433137680644522721725832008171065647613661257110066Bulgaria1949715972761246712544453914172583655433106642713661257110067Belize2107089140553583698445162317258320081083163956713661257110068Guatemala236343439205522423327445129217258319192196136013209271257110069Jordan2509315832768208518454452299172583200846231639132013661257110070Montenegro295083043409935832597445602517258320082711639132013661257110071Pakistan296856471516358366644459911725832008720099713201366125793672Aruba2976458744370275328784453060172583137018971639100013661257110073Luxembourg3717755014699278320324456671172583180558531639132013661208110074El Salvador3802582903411258750874457265172583113623671639132013661257110075Afghanistan4002965426049358367864453412172583200837671639132013661257110076Sri Lanka4159038946852358325504457621172583200872001639132013661257110077Moldova4515342876852358357204457621172583200872001639132013661257110078Macedonia48710733056753583101504454882172583200872001639132013661257110079Albania4910687836852358351774457621172583200872001639132013661257110080Egypt518181009247643583116194454670172583200872001639132013661257110081Costa Rica5311295196852358384474457621172583200872001639132013661257110082Cote d_Ivoire53357605768523583150704454705172583200872001639132013661257110083Uruguay55952923068523583115764457621172583200872001639132013661257110084Lebanon587021264068523583109164457621172583200872001639132013661257110085Kosovo59264904868523583150704457621172583200872001639132013661257110086Saudi Arabia610231080768523583150704457621172583200872001639132013661257110087Puerto Rico614051163164103583150704457621172583200872001639132013661257110088Cyprus62167189586852358312546445762117258320083223163913208601257110089Bosnia and Herzegovina627941381658753376150704457621172583200872001585132013661257110090Morocco636971571768523583128344457621172583200872001639132013661257110091Algeria684651824968523583150704457621172583200872001639132013661257110092Bolivia687271851168523583150704457621172583200872001639132013661257110093Mauritius708012058568523583150704457621172583200872001639132013661257110094Bangladesh712132099768523583150704457621172583200872001639132013661257110095Tunisia722692205368523583150704457621172583200872001639132013661257110096United Arab Emirates736812346568523583150704457621172583200872001639132013661257110097Trinidad and Tobago737202350468523583150704457621172583200872001639132013661257110098Senegal756322541668523583150704457621172583200872001639132013661257110099Azerbaijan7719726981685235831507044576211725832008720016391320136612571100100Cuba7829028074685235831507044576211725832008720016391320136612571100




It takes account of people who switch countries too, via a "manual" list of edits that the macro should make (there are currently 15 for single and 11 for average). The method used means that the only edits that are needed are for people who still have NRs in their old countries, which I believe is only Anthony Brooks for Belize, Ramadan Sulejman for Macedonia and Cameron Almasi for Iran. Let me know if you can think of anyone else.


----------



## Lid (Jul 19, 2014)

Jimmy Liu said:


> Who can make a ranking about Rubik's Cube longest sub-20 streak of all career ? (Do not have any DNF)
> For example, mine counts as 90.


Longest sub20 3x3x3 streak: Tim Reynolds, USA: 372 (ongoing)
Most only sub20s: Ryo Ito (伊藤崚), Japan: 145 (ongoing)
Longest sub15 3x3x3 streak: Louis Cormier, Canada: 311 (ongoing)
Longest sub10 3x3x3 streak: Feliks Zemdegs, Australia: 42

I'll try to put up some more "streak" stats in the comming days.


----------



## Pro94 (Jul 19, 2014)

Competitors with the highest number of attempts without DNF and DNS in each event?


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 19, 2014)

everyone's WCA ID has a number at the back to prevent ambiguous WCA profiles,
who has the highest number?
what year was it?


----------



## Pro94 (Jul 19, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> everyone's WCA ID has a number at the back to prevent ambiguous WCA profiles,
> who has the highest number?
> what year was it?



https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...tId=&regionId=&pattern=2013CHEN&search=Search

2013CHEN99


----------



## TDM (Jul 19, 2014)

Pro94 said:


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...ventId=®ionId=&pattern=2013CHEN&search=Search
> 
> 2013CHEN99


What happens after 99? Does it go to 100? Even when there are less than 10 people it still uses 2 digits, so it would be interesting to see someone with a different length WCA profile to everyone else.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 19, 2014)

TDM said:


> What happens after 99? Does it go to 100? Even when there are less than 10 people it still uses 2 digits, so it would be interesting to see someone with a different length WCA profile to everyone else.



What if one's full name was less than 4 letters long?

(One could theoretically change his full name to 'Bob' or something)


----------



## TDM (Jul 19, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> What if one's full name was less than 4 letters long?
> 
> (One could theoretically change his full name to 'Bob' or something)


I haven't seen someone with a shorter WCA ID than other people either. I think someone requested the people with the shortest and longest names a while back and the shortest was four letters.


----------



## Pro94 (Jul 19, 2014)

TDM said:


> I haven't seen someone with a shorter WCA ID than other people either. I think someone requested the people with the shortest and longest names a while back and the shortest was four letters.



Shortest full name at the moment is 4 letters.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 19, 2014)

Pro94 said:


> Shortest full name at the moment is 4 letters.



Brb imma go change my name to 3 letters.


jk.


But seriously how would the WCA handle such weird cases?


----------



## Evan Liu (Jul 19, 2014)

Evan Liu said:


> Yes, and they had to settle for a 9-character ID.
> http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011EDO01





Evan Liu said:


> There used to be a competitor with a 3-character name (Edo), and his WCA ID was thus only 9 characters, as you can see in my old post. However, it appears that his last name was added on at some point, and he's now known as "Edo Lim": https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011LIME02


Yep. The link in my first post of course doesn't work anymore, so the post itself is the only proof of this now. I can assure you I wouldn't have posted something fake 3 years ago just to fool people in the future.


----------



## Pro94 (Jul 19, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Brb imma go change my name to 3 letters.
> 
> 
> jk.
> ...



If for some reason a WCAid must have exactly 4 letters, I don't know how WCA should solve a case where a competitor has only 3 letters full name. Maybe they can put on last slot his first letter again, but obviously i'm not sure of this. I think it's an extremely rare case that no one in WCA thought about it.
One special case which could be more common is over 99 people with the same WCAid in the same year. In 2013 we were very close (99 as I wrote before). If WCAid must not have the same lenght, I can't see why there could not be a "100" or more at the end.
So far the only "special" case that I remember was in Korea: two cubers, with the same name, were new, and they had both their first competition on the same open. Instead of using a "2" after the name for distinguish homonyms, they put a "1".


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 19, 2014)

Pro94 said:


> .
> So far the only "special" case that I remember was in Korea: two cubers, with the same name, were new, and they had both their first competition on the same open. Instead of using a "2" after the name for distinguish homonyms, they put a "1".


So they had 
(year)XXXX01 and (year)XXXX01
instead of (year)XXXX01 and (year)XXXX02?

What?!


----------



## Pro94 (Jul 19, 2014)

Evan Liu said:


> Yep. The link in my first post of course doesn't work anymore, so the post itself is the only proof of this now. I can assure you I wouldn't have posted something fake 3 years ago just to fool people in the future.



Someone was talking about this fact some years ago, some competitors in Indonesia had only their first name. So the reason why it was changed I think was not the short WCAid, but this proves that in the future we should have WCAids like that.



guysensei1 said:


> So they had
> (year)XXXX01 and (year)XXXX01
> instead of (year)XXXX01 and (year)XXXX02?
> 
> What?!



no no.

But I was wrong, one was marked with 1, the other one with 2 at the end of their name:

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006KYUN01
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006KYUN02


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jul 22, 2014)

What are the ranks for AO12/AO100?
As in, consecutive solves.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 23, 2014)

Are there any sub-10 with the initials GJ? Or BJ?


----------



## Pro94 (Jul 23, 2014)

No, the fastest one is Ganyuan Jiang (10.11). But there are many others with J and G or B in their initials, but in wrong order:	

Jure Gregorc (7.83)
John Brechon (8.05)	
Jai Gambhir	(8.77)	
Joey Gouly	(9.03)
Jared Benson (9.13)
James Benedict Cañares (9.33)
José Garrido (9.40)
Julien Gaboriaud (9.63)
Jascha Bakarinow	(9.68)
Charl Jovan Borromeo (9.80)
Jonas Brzenczek	(9.96)
Jeong Gi Hong (9.98)


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 23, 2014)

http://web.archive.org/web/20131209222206/http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php

Before skewb, BLD mean and FMC means were added, Yu's sum of average ranks was 196 at some point. That's better than my worst average rank (BLD, 200+) and I'm currently ranked 1st 

If you're wondering, he's currently not number 1 at the moment because he doesn't a BLD mean and he hasn't had the chance to obtain a FM mean either.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 23, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> http://web.archive.org/web/20131209222206/http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php
> 
> Before skewb, BLD mean and FMC means were added, Yu's sum of average ranks was 196 at some point. That's better than my worst average rank (BLD, 200+) and I'm currently ranked 1st
> 
> If you're wondering, he's currently not number 1 at the moment because he doesn't a BLD mean and he hasn't had the chance to obtain a FM mean either.



196
96
69
2x2

he is practising 2x2 everyone watch out for sub1 avg wr !!!


----------



## goodatthis (Jul 24, 2014)

Slowest person in terms of 3x3 average (or single if they don't have an average) to obtain a 5BLD success?


----------



## Lid (Jul 24, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> Slowest person in terms of 3x3 average (or single if they don't have an average) to obtain a 5BLD success?


Mats Bergsten.


Spoiler: Full list





```
2008BERG04	34.38	16:15.00	Mats Bergsten, Sweden
2010YUGI02	24.50	38:37.00	Michelle Nataniel Yugie, Indonesia
2008CIRN01	24.46	20:34.00	Fabrizio Cirnigliaro, Italy
2011ANGG03	23.72	48:46.00	Stefanus Anggara, Indonesia
2011ZHUK01	23.40	11:46.00	Kun Zhu (朱坤), China
2012TILG02	23.04	37:51.00	Arvis Tilgalis, Latvia
2012PLAC01	22.50	44:35.00	Gianluca Placenti, Italy
2009WANG62	22.36	40:25.00	Yuxin Wang (王宇欣), China
2011NUGR02	20.95	13:24.00	Aan Candra Nugroho, Indonesia
2009OLSS01	20.41	23:40.00	Henrik Olsson, Sweden
2014SCHO02	20.18	21:43.00	Cale Schoon, USA
2007HUGH01	19.84	12:29.00	Mike Hughey, USA
2007VUNI01	19.51	27:26.00	Nick Vu, USA
2006BEYE01	19.38	25:53.00	Daniel Beyer, USA
2006MOND01	19.31	23:19.00	Ryosuke Mondo (門戸良介), Japan
2009ADIW01	19.25	36:12.00	Wicaksono Adi, Indonesia
2005KOCZ01	19.11	14:04.00	István Kocza, Hungary
2008OMYO01	18.78	35:43.00	Sanae Koseki (古関佐苗), Japan
2008COUR01	18.72	14:36.00	François Courtès, France
2011SETY02	18.47	12:12.00	Ragil Setyadi, Indonesia
2008SKAR01	18.09	24:30.00	Arvid Skarrie, Sweden
2012FROS01	17.96	 5:56.56	Oliver Frost, United Kingdom
2010KARY02	17.93	 8:56.41	Dmitry Karyakin, Russia
2011CHEC01	17.67	43:12.00	Maxim Chechnev, Russia
2011HABI01	17.29	1:04:18.00	Habibi, Indonesia
2009OKAY01	17.19	26:10.00	Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭), Japan
2013REBA01	17.15	15:49.00	Prashanth Rebala, India
2009YANG31	17.14	34:40.00	Chung Tze Yang (钟志扬), Malaysia
2012BILL01	16.82	34:46.00	Gregor Billing, Germany
2006GUZE01	16.78	13:50.00	Rafał Guzewicz, Poland
2009ANAM01	16.77	12:49.00	Muhammad Iril Khairul Anam, Indonesia
2011QUEJ01	16.56	27:08.00	Jianyu Que (阙剑宇), China
2012STRA02	16.46	 6:15.11	Roman Strakhov, Russia
2009FEAN01	16.33	21:39.00	Aldo Feandri, Indonesia
2011GRIT01	16.06	 6:24.11	Oleg Gritsenko, Russia
2013LIMA01	15.97	24:46.00	Angel Lim, USA
2010CHAN20	15.60	14:06.00	Nevins Chan Pak Hoong (陈百鸿), Malaysia
2009KUBO01	15.56	19:40.00	Tomoki Kubo (久保友樹), Japan
2012DVOA01	15.49	15:42.00	Vojtěch Dvořák, Czech Republic
2010KUSU02	15.48	18:30.00	Didiet Aditya Bayu Kusuma, Indonesia
2010ZHAO11	15.35	24:10.00	Jibo Zhao (赵吉波), China
2010SOUZ01	15.33	28:05.00	Walter Pereira Rodrigues de Souza, Brazil
2011MIKE01	15.24	14:22.00	Brandon Mikel, USA
2004GALL02	14.88	52:06.00	Clément Gallet, France
2012JEFF01	14.85	39:48.00	Billy Jeffs, United Kingdom
2008ZHAN13	14.81	30:03.00	Hong Zhang (张宏), China
2009LARK02	14.79	29:50.00	Adam Lärkeryd, Sweden
2007STRE01	14.64	14:15.00	Dennis Strehlau, Germany
2008ZHON01	14.50	21:41.00	Qirun Zhong (钟奇润), China
2010SIEM01	14.46	28:34.00	Mao-te Hsieh (謝茂德), Taiwan
2012KROK01	14.43	25:28.00	Anton Krokhmal (Антон Крохмаль), Ukraine
2007HABE01	14.29	13:00.00	Tim Habermaas, Germany
2009SHEE01	14.27	 8:28.61	Matthew Sheerin, United Kingdom
2009COLO03	14.17	11:22.00	Matteo Colombo, Italy
2003HARD01	14.15	12:59.00	Chris Hardwick, USA
2011SARN01	14.03	27:15.00	Dan Sarnelli, USA
2011KERN02	13.93	37:08.00	Patrick Kern, Germany
2008MAND01	13.92	28:57.00	Nikhil Mande, India
2012ARTH01	13.85	14:05.00	Noah Arthurs, USA
2008NIEL01	13.62	14:44.00	Lars Vennike Nielsson, Denmark
2012JALO01	13.56	 6:37.89	Grzegorz Jałocha, Poland
2008CASI01	13.54	14:47.00	Gabriel Alejandro Orozco Casillas, Mexico
2007YUNQ01	13.43	29:47.00	Yunqi Ouyang (欧阳韵奇), China
2011ZHAN24	13.38	15:29.00	Chunyu Zhang 2 (张春雨), China
2009XUAN03	13.17	23:13.00	Yan Xuan (宣炎), China
2007ENDR01	13.03	 6:06.41	Marcell Endrey, Hungary
2009ARSA01	12.96	58:30.00	Riadi Arsandi, Indonesia
2011OBLA01	12.92	24:25.00	Alexey Oblaukhov, Russia
2007JIPT01	12.77	15:22.00	Kai Jiptner, Germany
2003POCH01	12.73	2:34:36.00	Stefan Pochmann, Germany
2011KOGL01	12.68	12:04.00	Jakob Kogler, Austria
2010COOK01	12.66	27:20.00	Jonathan Cookmeyer, USA
2011FRES01	12.65	 8:24.43	Linus Fresz, Germany
2012POHL01	12.62	10:20.00	Andreas Pohl, Germany
2010CARN01	12.60	 8:26.37	Zane Carney, Australia
2008TROM01	12.51	31:07.00	Péter Trombitás, Hungary
2008AURO01	12.30	39:45.00	Sébastien Auroux, Germany
2012HALE01	12.27	10:06.00	Callum Hales-Jepp, United Kingdom
2009ROST01	12.23	17:07.00	Anton Rostovikov, Russia
2012YANA01	12.20	25:13.00	Taku Yanai (矢内拓), Japan
2006ORLA01	12.04	55:39.00	Bernett Orlando, India
2005HSUA01	11.94	33:14.00	Anthony Hsu, USA
2010WUJI01	11.92	24:17.00	Jiawen Wu (吴嘉文), China
2005REYN01	11.84	24:15.00	Tim Reynolds, USA
2011SAKO01	11.79	14:24.00	Corey Sakowski, USA
2006BUUS01	11.72	51:44.00	Henrik Buus Aagaard, Denmark
2010BENT01	11.62	15:44.00	Jan Bentlage, Germany
2012ZABR01	11.34	41:28.00	Ivan Zabrodin, Russia
2009LIAN03	11.12	14:24.00	Chester Lian, Malaysia
2008SEPP01	10.98	 9:48.58	Ville Seppänen, Finland
2011RHEI01	10.80	40:29.00	Emanuel Rheinert, Germany
2011MONT02	10.78	14:05.00	Kevin Montano, Italy
2009LIUE01	10.58	26:46.00	Evan Liu, USA
2009SHEP01	10.48	 7:05.68	Daniel Sheppard, United Kingdom
2012WESC01	10.44	24:34.00	Lucas Wesche, Germany
2007WONG02	10.41	19:52.00	Tim Wong, USA
2008TAKA01	10.37	15:37.00	Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平), Japan
2008SMIT04	10.24	27:18.00	Maarten Smit, Netherlands
2010RAIH01	10.15	28:39.00	Fakhri Raihaan, Indonesia
2008UENO01	10.13	27:44.00	Shuto Ueno (上野柊斗), Japan
2007SUNT01	10.10	15:02.00	Timothy Sun, USA
2009WHIT01	9.90	45:03.00	Ben Whitmore, United Kingdom
2010BREC01	9.88	26:15.00	John Brechon, USA
2010DAVI06	9.77	14:17.00	Julian David, Canada
2008BARA01	9.65	22:52.00	Bence Barát, Hungary
2013LINK01	9.58	12:00.00	Kaijun Lin (林恺俊), China
2008WEST02	9.55	16:59.00	Simon Westlund, Sweden
2011ZALE02	9.31	13:20.00	Marcin Zalewski, Poland
2010UTOM01	8.49	26:26.00	Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Indonesia
2009DIEC01	7.85	31:49.00	Cornelius Dieckmann, Germany
2009ZEMD01	6.54	19:02.00	Feliks Zemdegs, Australia

2010LIAN06	0.00	12:20.00	Zhizhe Liang (梁稚喆), China
2011SUOJ01	0.00	25:43.00	Jinghui Suo (索晶辉), China
2012OTAN01	0.00	36:07.00	Diego Millán Otón, Spain

Last three has only done blind events.
```


----------



## Lid (Jul 24, 2014)

Same but for 4x4x4 blind: Oleksii Bessonov (Олексій Бессонов), Ukraine



Spoiler: Full list





```
2012BESS01	45.95	18:07.00	Oleksii Bessonov (Олексій Бессонов), Ukraine
2008BERG04	34.38	 5:54.81	Mats Bergsten, Sweden
2010EIKE01	30.90	14:28.00	Ralph Eikelenberg, Netherlands
2014PAVE01	29.21	14:47.00	Andrea Pavese, Italy
2003VOMB01	27.19	12:22.00	Dror Vomberg, Israel
2008CARA01	26.46	36:44.00	Gilberto Caracciolo Morelli, Brazil
2009TEEP01	26.20	21:24.00	Reiko Teepere, Estonia
2008SHAN01	25.99	14:59.00	Siva Shanmukh Vetcha, India
2009BOUL03	24.73	18:25.00	Micael Boulet, Canada
2010YUGI02	24.50	14:31.00	Michelle Nataniel Yugie, Indonesia
2008CIRN01	24.46	 8:21.06	Fabrizio Cirnigliaro, Italy
2011ANGG03	23.72	22:07.00	Stefanus Anggara, Indonesia
2011SOKO02	23.59	11:37.00	Mikhail Sokolik, Russia
2006MIYA01	23.51	38:58.00	Teruki Miyazaki (宮崎輝樹), Japan
2011ZHUK01	23.40	 7:36.91	Kun Zhu (朱坤), China
2012TILG02	23.04	14:15.00	Arvis Tilgalis, Latvia
2009ELIN01	22.86	11:04.00	Viktor Elinder, Sweden
2012PLAC01	22.50	16:50.00	Gianluca Placenti, Italy
2009WANG62	22.36	 7:17.40	Yuxin Wang (王宇欣), China
2011SWAR01	22.30	16:03.00	Angga Swarandee, Indonesia
2012LAZA01	21.26	 5:11.84	Denys Lazarenko (Денис Лазаренко), Ukraine
2011NUGR02	20.95	 5:44.15	Aan Candra Nugroho, Indonesia
2006LECK01	20.89	13:48.00	Mimmi Leckius, Sweden
2009OLSS01	20.41	10:41.00	Henrik Olsson, Sweden
2011AQUI01	20.23	31:41.00	Mariano Aquino, Argentina
2007HUGH01	19.84	 6:07.47	Mike Hughey, USA
2007VUNI01	19.51	13:33.00	Nick Vu, USA
2012ASKJ01	19.40	22:24.00	Andreas Askjem, Norway
2006BEYE01	19.38	13:00.00	Daniel Beyer, USA
2006MOND01	19.31	12:12.00	Ryosuke Mondo (門戸良介), Japan
2013LEON03	19.29	 9:29.85	Hollwann Leon, Colombia
2009ADIW01	19.25	14:52.00	Wicaksono Adi, Indonesia
2005KOCZ01	19.11	 5:46.08	István Kocza, Hungary
2009BATT02	18.90	19:51.00	Peter Battaglino, USA
2008OMYO01	18.78	12:04.00	Sanae Koseki (古関佐苗), Japan
2008COUR01	18.72	 6:13.48	François Courtès, France
2009KOBA03	18.60	20:27.00	Branko Kobal, Slovenia
2011SETY02	18.47	 9:10.40	Ragil Setyadi, Indonesia
2006KRUE01	18.31	13:31.00	Chris Krueger, USA
2013NELS01	18.26	 8:09.11	Tom Nelson, New Zealand
2008SKAR01	18.09	10:32.00	Arvid Skarrie, Sweden
2012KAMA01	18.05	13:12.00	Liliya Kamaltdinova, Russia
2013TITO02	17.96	25:40.00	Heorhii Titov (Георгій Тітов), Ukraine
2012FROS01	17.96	 2:30.47	Oliver Frost, United Kingdom
2010KARY02	17.93	 3:58.69	Dmitry Karyakin, Russia
2011PADM01	17.93	17:17.00	Fachri Padmaridho, Indonesia
2012MADA01	17.84	13:49.00	Vivek Prasad Mada, India
2011CHEC01	17.67	11:55.00	Maxim Chechnev, Russia
2010MANC01	17.52	14:37.00	Maciej Mancewicz, Poland
2013MAHE02	17.33	25:00.00	Aashrit Maheish, India
2011HABI01	17.29	15:20.00	Habibi, Indonesia
2009OKAY01	17.19	 9:20.77	Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭), Japan
2009YANG31	17.14	11:16.00	Chung Tze Yang (钟志扬), Malaysia
2012TOKA02	17.07	24:29.00	Tomasz Tokarski, Poland
2009SULE01	17.07	20:46.00	Ramadan Sulejman, Norway
2011ERLA01	17.01	15:23.00	Yerritama Erlangga, Indonesia
2010ADHA01	16.89	25:00.00	Yodi Adhari, Indonesia
2010BACH02	16.83	12:45.00	Muhammad Al Azis Bachrun, Indonesia
2012BILL01	16.82	20:58.00	Gregor Billing, Germany
2011BANS02	16.80	30:46.00	Shivam Bansal, India
2006GUZE01	16.78	 5:39.91	Rafał Guzewicz, Poland
2009ANAM01	16.77	 6:10.00	Muhammad Iril Khairul Anam, Indonesia
2010MLLE02	16.69	14:29.00	Thomas Müller, Germany
2011QUEJ01	16.56	16:04.00	Jianyu Que (阙剑宇), China
2012LEMU01	16.54	15:14.00	Martin Zamudio Lemus, Mexico
2004KRIG02	16.48	15:18.00	Kåre Krig, Sweden
2013HUAN29	16.47	 7:34.17	Gianfranco Huanqui, Peru
2012STRA02	16.46	 3:13.36	Roman Strakhov, Russia
2008MAPE01	16.40	11:23.00	Reynaldo Mape Jr., Philippines
2009KRUU01	16.37	24:19.00	Uku Kruusamägi, Estonia
2009FEAN01	16.33	 5:52.50	Aldo Feandri, Indonesia
2009ARAM01	16.24	12:47.00	Javier Vega Aramburu, Spain
2009TIRA01	16.07	16:44.00	Javier Tirado Ortiz, Spain
2011GRIT01	16.06	 3:12.00	Oleg Gritsenko, Russia
2012LEHT01	16.03	 8:59.91	Janne Lehtimäki, Finland
2012GRAY01	15.98	17:16.00	Enoch Gray, USA
2013LIMA01	15.97	 5:47.31	Angel Lim, USA
2011KUMA01	15.88	30:28.00	Akula Pavan Kumar, India
2012PART02	15.82	24:19.00	Mukunth Parthasarathy, India
2010SHAP01	15.70	10:21.00	Jonathan Midjord Shapira, Denmark
2008MONT04	15.69	21:35.00	Andrea Egidio Monti, Italy
2009THEO01	15.69	21:20.00	Chilwin Theodoroes, Indonesia
2011GJER02	15.66	23:26.00	Ole Nikolai Gjerset, Norway
2010PACH03	15.64	17:31.00	Fachmi Pachlevi, Indonesia
2010CHAN20	15.60	 5:41.74	Nevins Chan Pak Hoong (陈百鸿), Malaysia
2009KUBO01	15.56	 8:46.60	Tomoki Kubo (久保友樹), Japan
2012IVAN02	15.52	 9:44.34	Andrey Ivanov, Russia
2012DVOA01	15.49	19:32.00	Vojtěch Dvořák, Czech Republic
2010KUSU02	15.48	 6:16.38	Didiet Aditya Bayu Kusuma, Indonesia
2012DROZ02	15.47	22:16.00	Radosław Drozdowicz, Poland
2011KANA03	15.40	40:45.00	Hiroki Kanamori (金森広樹), Japan
2010ZHAO11	15.35	 8:49.06	Jibo Zhao (赵吉波), China
2010SOUZ01	15.33	10:36.00	Walter Pereira Rodrigues de Souza, Brazil
2008COOK01	15.33	 8:19.16	Alex Cook, USA
2011MIKE01	15.24	 7:05.68	Brandon Mikel, USA
2008SMIT01	15.20	19:38.00	Shaden Smith, USA
2004CHAN04	15.18	11:41.00	Shelley Chang, USA
2012CHEN31	15.13	23:30.00	Kui-Yo Chen (陳奎佑), Taiwan
2010RAHM02	14.99	19:01.00	Cendy Cahyo Rahmat, Indonesia
2004GALL02	14.88	18:09.00	Clément Gallet, France
2012JEFF01	14.85	16:59.00	Billy Jeffs, United Kingdom
2008ZHAN13	14.81	14:24.00	Hong Zhang (张宏), China
2009LARK02	14.79	 7:55.47	Adam Lärkeryd, Sweden
2013CRON01	14.78	12:42.00	Conor Cronin, South Africa
2008HACK01	14.72	12:52.00	Axel Häck, Germany
2010DEVI01	14.71	17:45.00	Cristo Devinco, Indonesia
2012LAPE01	14.66	12:36.00	Blai Solernou Lòpez, Spain
2007STRE01	14.64	 6:02.97	Dennis Strehlau, Germany
2007KORZ01	14.63	15:13.00	Tomasz Korzeniewski, Poland
2010VERE01	14.63	21:00.00	Manu Vereecken, Belgium
2008ZHON01	14.50	 6:56.47	Qirun Zhong (钟奇润), China
2008DONG06	14.50	11:56.00	Baiqiang Dong (董百强), China
2011HANS02	14.48	16:58.00	Hampus Hansson, Sweden
2010SIEM01	14.46	 9:20.09	Mao-te Hsieh (謝茂德), Taiwan
2012KROK01	14.43	11:59.00	Anton Krokhmal (Антон Крохмаль), Ukraine
2012BARI01	14.43	12:32.00	Cyril Barigand, Belgium
2011REYN02	14.41	20:56.00	Alban Reynaud, France
2011ROHM01	14.39	11:32.00	Yudanis Taqwin Rohman, Indonesia
2012SILV22	14.29	 5:15.60	Israel Fraga da Silva, Brazil
2007HABE01	14.29	 6:41.00	Tim Habermaas, Germany
2009ROTA01	14.28	16:05.00	Marco Rota, Italy
2009SHEE01	14.27	 4:13.44	Matthew Sheerin, United Kingdom
2010MUHA02	14.17	 9:40.68	Muhammad, Indonesia
2009COLO03	14.17	 3:38.40	Matteo Colombo, Italy
2003HARD01	14.15	 4:46.19	Chris Hardwick, USA
2010MISA01	14.13	17:01.00	Akira Misawa (三沢昂), Japan
2011SARN01	14.03	10:10.00	Dan Sarnelli, USA
2007KRIJ01	14.02	36:16.00	Jacco Krijnen, Netherlands
2009KOMP01	13.97	19:50.00	Andrii Kompaniiets (Андрій Компанієць), Ukraine
2011KERN02	13.93	14:35.00	Patrick Kern, Germany
2008MAND01	13.92	 6:36.66	Nikhil Mande, India
2011LIMA01	13.89	20:31.00	Allyson Dias de Lima, Brazil
2012ARTH01	13.85	 3:31.22	Noah Arthurs, USA
2013MARC03	13.74	28:18.00	Gabriel Marczak, Poland
2007LUND01	13.64	10:58.00	Daniel Lundwall, Sweden
2008NIEL01	13.62	 7:47.63	Lars Vennike Nielsson, Denmark
2012JALO01	13.56	 2:41.30	Grzegorz Jałocha, Poland
2008CASI01	13.54	 4:08.43	Gabriel Alejandro Orozco Casillas, Mexico
2007YUNQ01	13.43	17:11.00	Yunqi Ouyang (欧阳韵奇), China
2010MARI02	13.42	27:04.00	István Márián, Hungary
2009SEVE01	13.39	22:27.00	Frank Severinsen, Denmark
2011ZHAN24	13.38	 6:47.70	Chunyu Zhang 2 (张春雨), China
2012MARI04	13.36	21:07.00	José David Castiblanco Marin, Colombia
2007LUCH02	13.20	16:49.00	Luchen Zhang (张录辰), China
2012PENG05	13.19	15:25.00	Jiacheng Peng (彭家诚), China
2009XUAN03	13.17	 8:43.77	Yan Xuan (宣炎), China
2007ENDR01	13.03	 2:30.62	Marcell Endrey, Hungary
2009ARSA01	12.96	11:44.00	Riadi Arsandi, Indonesia
2008MHLS01	12.96	19:41.00	Joris Mühlsteff, Netherlands
2011OBLA01	12.92	10:27.00	Alexey Oblaukhov, Russia
2010PULC01	12.91	18:24.00	Ernie Pulchny, USA
2010KAPK01	12.78	19:40.00	Sławomir Kapka, Poland
2007JIPT01	12.77	 5:03.35	Kai Jiptner, Germany
2003POCH01	12.73	33:00.00	Stefan Pochmann, Germany
2011KOGL01	12.68	 4:50.03	Jakob Kogler, Austria
2010COOK01	12.66	12:51.00	Jonathan Cookmeyer, USA
2011FRES01	12.65	 3:25.57	Linus Fresz, Germany
2009BAKK01	12.63	 9:46.77	Ivo Bakker, Netherlands
2012POHL01	12.62	 3:40.16	Andreas Pohl, Germany
2011MOLL01	12.62	14:35.00	James Molloy, United Kingdom
2010CARN01	12.60	 4:24.58	Zane Carney, Australia
2012SEVE01	12.58	 3:09.91	Ainesh Sevellaraja, Malaysia
2008TROM01	12.51	 8:41.22	Péter Trombitás, Hungary
2011CHUD01	12.49	14:34.00	Daniel Chudecki, Poland
2008DIEW01	12.40	19:53.00	Jens Diewald, Germany
2008AURO01	12.30	 8:14.56	Sébastien Auroux, Germany
2012HALE01	12.27	 4:33.61	Callum Hales-Jepp, United Kingdom
2009ROST01	12.23	 5:40.03	Anton Rostovikov, Russia
2010ZAKI01	12.23	18:45.00	Rifqi Aulia Zaki, Indonesia
2012YANA01	12.20	11:10.00	Taku Yanai (矢内拓), Japan
2011WELC01	12.11	20:28.00	Walker Welch, USA
2006ORLA01	12.04	18:07.00	Bernett Orlando, India
2011KOWA01	12.00	 6:17.66	Marcin Kowalczyk, Poland
2005BAUM01	11.97	18:40.00	Jason Baum, USA
2005HSUA01	11.94	15:03.00	Anthony Hsu, USA
2011CHOI01	11.94	24:17.00	Karl Choi, Germany
2010WUJI01	11.92	 8:52.22	Jiawen Wu (吴嘉文), China
2010GROB02	11.90	17:48.00	Andreas Gröbmayr, Germany
2008YOUN02	11.89	35:09.00	Michael Young, USA
2005REYN01	11.84	 9:03.16	Tim Reynolds, USA
2010JIAL01	11.82	 4:43.00	Liping Jia (贾立平), China
2008POTR01	11.80	 9:48.50	Guillain Potron, France
2011SAKO01	11.79	 5:37.56	Corey Sakowski, USA
2006BUUS01	11.72	 9:59.33	Henrik Buus Aagaard, Denmark
2008LEEF01	11.69	22:38.00	Felix Lee, USA
2010BENT01	11.62	 7:17.66	Jan Bentlage, Germany
2011TRON02	11.56	 5:22.65	Sebastiano Tronto, Italy
2006GARR01	11.46	15:35.00	Lucas Garron, Germany
2012WERB01	11.42	 7:26.97	Sebastian Werb, Germany
2004KRIG01	11.41	13:34.00	Gunnar Krig, Sweden
2009DIMP01	11.38	14:52.00	Mariano D'Imperio, Italy
2011NURS01	11.37	12:28.00	Gloryan Casimir Nursewan, Indonesia
2011PETE04	11.36	13:03.00	Trevor Petersen, USA
2012ZABR01	11.34	14:06.00	Ivan Zabrodin, Russia
2012HAMA03	11.30	13:23.00	Brock Hamann, Australia
2009LIAN03	11.12	 5:54.13	Chester Lian, Malaysia
2008SEPP01	10.98	 4:42.34	Ville Seppänen, Finland
2008KARL02	10.95	28:29.00	Moritz Karl, Germany
2011RHEI01	10.80	17:05.00	Emanuel Rheinert, Germany
2010LEHM02	10.79	 7:43.25	Adrian Lehmann, Germany
2011REED01	10.75	20:12.00	Austin Reed, USA
2007GUIM01	10.71	 9:56.22	Pedro Santos Guimarães, Brazil
2009LIUE01	10.58	 7:30.69	Evan Liu, USA
2011NARA02	10.49	 9:38.84	Bhargav Narasimhan, India
2009SHEP01	10.48	 3:17.41	Daniel Sheppard, United Kingdom
2012WESC01	10.44	 9:51.91	Lucas Wesche, Germany
2007WONG02	10.41	 5:20.58	Tim Wong, USA
2013JOKI01	10.39	13:39.00	Kim Jokinen, Finland
2008TAKA01	10.37	 5:42.80	Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平), Japan
2011CHAN10	10.35	23:21.00	Zhiyang Chen (陈至扬), China
2008SMIT04	10.24	10:25.00	Maarten Smit, Netherlands
2011ATRI01	10.20	 9:54.81	Angga Atrie, Indonesia
2010RAIH01	10.15	 7:42.53	Fakhri Raihaan, Indonesia
2009SWEE01	10.15	 4:16.61	Amos Tay Swee Hui, Malaysia
2008UENO01	10.13	10:03.00	Shuto Ueno (上野柊斗), Japan
2007SUNT01	10.10	 6:11.86	Timothy Sun, USA
2009WHIT01	9.90	22:38.00	Ben Whitmore, United Kingdom
2010BREC01	9.88	 9:24.37	John Brechon, USA
2007WOOR01	9.83	 6:38.61	Riley Woo, USA
2010ADHI01	9.79	18:46.00	Stephen Adhisaputra, Indonesia
2010DAVI06	9.77	 5:05.95	Julian David, Canada
2009XIAT02	9.77	12:49.00	Jonathan Tan Wei Xiat, Malaysia
2008BARA01	9.65	 7:10.47	Bence Barát, Hungary
2011SBAH01	9.62	26:05.00	Rami Sbahi, USA
2013LINK01	9.58	 3:53.98	Kaijun Lin (林恺俊), China
2008WEST02	9.55	 7:32.63	Simon Westlund, Sweden
2007COHE01	9.51	13:50.00	Dan Cohen, USA
2005BATI01	9.35	12:49.00	Milán Baticz, Hungary
2005AKKE01	9.31	21:34.00	Erik Akkersdijk, Netherlands
2011ZALE02	9.31	 3:19.19	Marcin Zalewski, Poland
2011CAHY03	9.30	11:39.00	Hendry Cahyadi, Indonesia
2007LIME01	9.04	23:49.00	Eric Limeback, Canada
2010CANT02	8.79	 8:55.41	Antoine Cantin, Canada
2007NAKA03	8.79	 4:38.27	Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Japan
2010UTOM01	8.49	 4:52.02	Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Indonesia
2006TABU02	8.25	 8:41.85	Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢), Japan
2009DIEC01	7.85	 9:28.00	Cornelius Dieckmann, Germany
2010WANG68	7.73	 3:59.90	Bill Wang, Canada
2011LAUA01	7.52	10:26.00	Alexander Lau, United Kingdom
2009ZEMD01	6.54	 3:37.80	Feliks Zemdegs, Australia

2010LIAN06	0.00	 5:08.28	Zhizhe Liang (梁稚喆), China
2013QUEZ01	0.00	23:40.00	Zhongguang Que (阙忠光), China
2012OTAN01	0.00	11:22.00	Diego Millán Otón, Spain
2007LUTH01	0.00	15:14.00	Mats Luthman, Sweden
2011SUOJ01	0.00	 8:50.08	Jinghui Suo (索晶辉), China
```


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 26, 2014)

List of all the times when the single and average WRs of an event were broken in the same round? (As in, the same person broke both single and average WRs within one round)
I can only think of Kevin Hays' 6x6 WR and some early WRs


----------



## Carrot (Jul 26, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> List of all the times when the single and average WRs of an event were broken in the same round? (As in, the same person broke both single and average WRs within one round)
> I can only think of Kevin Hays' 6x6 WR and some early WRs



Current pyra WRs also fall into this category ^_^


----------



## giorgi (Jul 26, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> most amount of pb-breaks in successive rounds?
> 
> fastest times where someone got an average faster than their previous single PB for each event?



I was thinking same thing


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 26, 2014)

Just out of curiosity I want to know:

Who & when was the first official sub-2 Pyra solve?
Who & when was the first official sub-2 2x2 solve?
Who & when was the first official sub-1 min megaminx solve?
Who & when was the first official sub-8 Square-1 solve?
Who & when was the first official sub-15 OH solve?


----------



## porkynator (Jul 26, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> Just out of curiosity I want to know:
> 
> Who & when was the first official sub-2 Pyra solve?
> Who & when was the first official sub-2 2x2 solve?
> ...



Just look at the WR History: the first sub-x solve was also (obviously) WR. Unless there were other comps the same day.


----------



## TDM (Jul 26, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> Just out of curiosity I want to know:
> 
> Who & when was the first official sub-2 Pyra solve?
> Who & when was the first official sub-2 2x2 solve?
> ...


https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/regions.php?regionId=&eventId=&years=&history=History
ninjaporky


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm slow and I have only been to two comps. but all my numbers are orange. What is the highest number of all orange numbers?


----------



## TDM (Jul 26, 2014)

Schmidt said:


> I'm slow and I have only been to two comps. but all my numbers are orange. What is the highest number of all orange numbers?


I can't answer your question, but in case you didn't know orange numbers are competition PBs.


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 26, 2014)

That's why I'm so proud of it


----------



## Cale S (Jul 26, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> List of all the times when the single and average WRs of an event were broken in the same round? (As in, the same person broke both single and average WRs within one round)
> I can only think of Kevin Hays' 6x6 WR and some early WRs


I went through the WCA records page, and I found 87 times that this happened (3 are the current WRs). Here are the number of times I found for each event:
3x3 - 4
4x4 - 8
5x5 - 12
2x2 - 4
3BLD - 6
OH - 5
FMC - 0
Feet - 4
mega - 8
pyra - 3
sq1 - 8
clock - 3
skewb - 1
6x6 - 8
7x7 - 13

I might have missed a few that were from the same competition but different rounds (I found two of these for 7x7 and counted both rounds as separate), but I know it's happened at least 87 times. I have the details for each time it happened (name, single time, average time, competition, and round) written down, but I don't want to have to type it all.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 4, 2014)

whauk said:


> How about this one:
> We consider everyone with at least 2 competitions. (This is to exclude meaningless one-time-results). The first unofficial world champion is defined as the person who was the fastest in the first competition. And you become unofficial world champion by beating the current unofficial world champion in a competition. This means winning the final of a competition, in that the current unofficial world champion participates in. E.g. the first one is Guus Razoux Schultz (we exclude Minh Thai for competing only once) in World Championships 1982. He then got beaten by Lars Vandenbergh in Euro 2004, who got beaten by Ron van Bruchem (Dutch Open 2005) and so on...
> Who is the current unofficial world champion? What about other events? Lists of all the persons would be nice





Robert-Y said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And now Collin is the unofficial world champion 

It is interesting to note that this is Feliks second opportunity to become the unofficial world champion, but he did not manage to win US nats unfortunately. His first chance was to beat Erik Akkersdijk at the World Championships 2011 in Thailand but Michal won instead.


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 4, 2014)

Most number of WRs broken in a single comp? Most number of NRs? CRs? What about all of them combined?


----------



## Stefan (Aug 5, 2014)

Spoiler: Cities with most competitions




*competitions**city**countryId*31BeijingChina28BerkeleyUSA26PasadenaUSA26TorontoCanada24SantiagoChile23GuangzhouChina20MelbourneAustralia19TokyoJapan19Xi'anChina18MumbaiIndia18OsakaJapan17CambridgeUSA16ShanghaiChina15MilanItaly15ParisFrance14BogotáColombia13BangkokThailand12ChennaiIndia12GüterslohGermany12KanazawaJapan12MoscowRussia12NanjingChina12San DiegoUSA12StanfordUSA11ArequipaPeru11BudapestHungary11GdanskPoland11JakartaIndonesia10HelsinkiFinland10TaipeiTaiwan9EindhovenNetherlands9EssenGermany9MadridSpain9PardubiceCzech Republic9RomeItaly9StockholmSweden9TrondheimNorway8Buenos AiresArgentina8LimaPeru8PittsburghUSA8Puente TocinosSpain7AmagasakiJapan7ColumbusUSA7DüsseldorfGermany7KanpurIndia7LyonFrance7MantovaItaly7MinneapolisUSA7São PauloBrazil7SeoulKorea7SingaporeSingapore7ViennaAustria6AachenGermany6Ann ArborUSA6BridgeportUSA6BrusselsBelgium6Cebu CityPhilippines6ClarksvilleUSA6DixonUSA6Ha NoiVietnam6HefeiChina6HsinchuTaiwan6HyderabadIndia6IthacaUSA6KawasakiJapan6NantesFrance6New HavenUSA6PoznanPoland6PrincetonUSA6Quezon CityPhilippines6RochesterUSA6Santa AnaUSA6TallinnEstonia6TehranIran6TianjinChina6VancouverCanada6YogyakartaIndonesia6ZhengzhouChina6ZonhovenBelgium5BandungIndonesia5Basauri (Bilbao)Spain5BristolUnited Kingdom5BucharestRomania5DalletFrance5DaytonUSA5DelhiIndia5FishersUSA5GoiâniaBrazil5HangzhouChina5Hong KongHong Kong5Jersey CityUSA5KaohsiungTaiwan5KharkivUkraine5MatsudoJapan5MéridaVenezuela5NewarkUSA5OsloNorway5Salt Lake CityUSA5San FranciscoUSA5SantosBrazil5ShenyangChina5Sint MichielsgestelNetherlands5Starogard GdanskiPoland5TainanTaiwan5VantaaFinland4AlpharettaUSA4AucklandNew Zealand4AustinUSA4BerlinGermany4Castellón de la PlanaSpain4GrudziadzPoland4Ho Chi Minh CityVietnam4IstanbulTurkey4KediriIndonesia4KyivUkraine4LexingtonUSA4Los AngelesUSA4MakassarIndonesia4MariborSlovenia4MarikinaPhilippines4MontpellierFrance4NorwalkUSA4OdenseDenmark4PalmdaleUSA4PatchogueUSA4PhiladelphiaUSA4RocklandCanada4SkårupDenmark4TaichungTaiwan4TaiyuanChina4UberlândiaBrazil4UppsalaSweden4ValenciaSpain4WadowicePoland4WroclawPoland3AlexandriaUSA3AmstelveenNetherlands3AmsterdamNetherlands3BialystokPoland3CaliColombia3CampinasBrazil3CannesFrance3ChangshaChina3ChibaJapan3Cluj NapocaRomania3Colorado SpringsUSA3DallasUSA3DelftNetherlands3DilimanPhilippines3EnschedeNetherlands3FlorenceItaly3FürthGermany3GothenburgSweden3GranadaSpain3GuadalajaraMexico3GuildfordUnited Kingdom3HamiltonNew Zealand3HanoiVietnam3HanoverUSA3HillsdaleUSA3JinanChina3Johor BahruMalaysia3Kuala LumpurMalaysia3KungsängenSweden3KyotoJapan3La MontagneFrance3LampertheimGermany3LegnanoItaly3LeicesterUnited Kingdom3LodzPoland3NamurBelgium3New AlbanyUSA3New DelhiIndia3NottinghamUnited Kingdom3Novo HamburgoBrazil3PabianicePoland3ParthenayFrance3PasuruanIndonesia3PiscatawayUSA3ProvidenceUSA3RennesFrance3RichmondUSA3Rio de JaneiroBrazil3RoorkeeIndia3Santo DomingoDominican Republic3SeattleUSA3ShantouChina3StubbendorfGermany3SunnyvaleUSA3SurabayaIndonesia3SuzhouChina3SwierklanyPoland3TrichyIndia3TrujilloPeru3Urdaneta CityPhilippines3VårgårdaSweden3VesoulFrance3WarsawPoland3WaterlooCanada3WellingtonNew Zealand3XiningChina3ZawierciePoland3ZwolleNetherlands22AllentownUSA2AnyangKorea2AthensGreece2AtlantaUSA2BangaloreIndia2BarcelonaSpain2BarsbüttelGermany2BelgradeSerbia2BloomingtonUSA2BogorIndonesia2BoiseUSA2BoulderUSA2BrasíliaBrazil2BurnabyCanada2BusanKorea2CambridgeUnited Kingdom2CanberraAustralia2ChampaignUSA2ChangchunChina2ChelyabinskRussia2ChicagoUSA2ChojnicePoland2CianjurIndonesia2CincinnatiUSA2Ciudad de MexicoMexico2ClarksburgUSA2ClintonUSA2Cluj-NapocaRomania2CyberjayaMalaysia2CypressUSA2Diamond BarUSA2Distrito FederalMexico2DubaiUnited Arab Emirates2EcullyFrance2ErfurtGermany2FrankfurtGermany2FuZhouChina2GennesFrance2GernikaSpain2GuangdongChina2HarbinChina2HasseltBelgium2HemFrance2HillerødDenmark2IchikawaJapan2IshikawaJapan2KhmelnytskyiUkraine2KirkkonummiFinland2KoseEstonia2KyotanabeJapan2La JollaUSA2LanzhouChina2Las VegasUSA2Lejre (Roskilde)Denmark2LeónMexico2LeuvenBelgium2LintBelgium2LisbonPortugal2Lo PaganSpain2LublinPoland2LuoyangChina2MalangIndonesia2ManchesterUnited Kingdom2MariettaUSA2MetepecMexico2Meycauayan CityPhilippines2MilfordUSA2Molina de SeguraSpain2Monticello Conte Otto (Vicenza)Italy2MontréalCanada2MunichGermany2MurciaSpain2NagpurIndia2NorrköpingSweden2OleksandriiaUkraine2Pasig CityPhilippines2PerthAustralia2PhalsbourgFrance2PhoenixUSA2RaleighUSA2ReykjavikIceland2RigaLatvia2RumiaPoland2RybnikPoland2Saint EtienneFrance2Saint JohnCanada2Saint-GrégoireFrance2SamarindaIndonesia2Sant Cugat (Barcelona)Spain2São CarlosBrazil2SarpsborgNorway2SemarangIndonesia2ShenzhenChina2SheppartonAustralia2ShijiazhuangChina2SödertäljeSweden2Subang JayaMalaysia2SurreyCanada2SuwonKorea2TampereFinland2TartuEstonia2TerrassaSpain2The HagueNetherlands2TolucaMexico2ToulouseFrance2UrbanaUSA2VelbertGermany2VoorburgNetherlands2WeifangChina2WuhanChina2XiamenChina2ZaragozaSpain1AalborgDenmark1AarhusDenmark1AdelaideAustralia1AguascalientesMexico1AmericanaBrazil1AmmanJordan1AngonoPhilippines1AnkaraTurkey1Antipolo CityPhilippines1AnyangChina1AracajuBrazil1AraraquaraBrazil1ÅrhusDenmark1Arlington HeightsUSA1ArmonkUSA1AspeSpain1AstoriaUSA1AuburnUSA1AuroraUSA1Avon ParkUSA1BacauRomania1BallerupDenmark1BallymoneyUnited Kingdom1BaltimoreUSA1BanjarmasinIndonesia1BelfortFrance1BeneventoItaly1BergamoItaly1BergenNorway1BergshamraSweden1BiałystokPoland1Bielsko-BialaPoland1BilbaoSpain1BirminghamUnited Kingdom1Blackeberg (Stockholm)Sweden1BlufftonUSA1Boa VistaBrazil1Bol'shie KalmykiRussia1Bottrop-KirchhellenGermany1BrestBelarus1BridgewaterUSA1BrownsvilleUSA1Buccinasco (Milan)Italy1BucheonKorea1BurkeUSA1BussièresFrance1CachanFrance1Cagayan de Oro CityPhilippines1Cainta CityPhilippines1CalderaChile1Campina GrandeBrazil1Catral - AlicanteSpain1ChamplitteFrance1ChangzhouChina1CharlottesvilleUSA1ChengduChina1CheonanKorea1Chia-yiTaiwan1ChiclayoPeru1ChifengChina1ChignahuapanMexico1ChonburiThailand1ChongqingChina1ChorzowPoland1Chorzów BatoryPoland1CisaruaIndonesia1Ciudad de GuatemalaGuatemala1Clermont-FerrandFrance1College ParkUSA1ConstantaRomania1CopenhagenDenmark1Corona Del MarUSA1CorsicoItaly1CupertinoUSA1CzestochowaPoland1Dabrowa GórniczaPoland1DaejeonKorea1DalianChina1DecaturUSA1DeLandUSA1DenpasarIndonesia1DenverUSA1Derio (Bilbao)Spain1DetroitUSA1DieppeCanada1DnipropetrovskUkraine1DresdenGermany1DuisburgGermany1EdinburghUnited Kingdom1ElblagPoland1EmmenNetherlands1ErmitaPhilippines1FarumDenmark1FirenzeItaly1FloridablancaColombia1Fort LeeUSA1FortalezaBrazil1Fox PointUSA1FredericiaDenmark1FrydmanPoland1FukuokaJapan1FyshwickAustralia1GalantaSlovakia1GenevaSwitzerland1GhentBelgium1GijónSpain1GilbertUSA1GlendaleUSA1GliwicePoland1GoldenUSA1GrazAustria1GrenobleFrance1GrinnellUSA1GroningenNetherlands1GuelphCanada1GuilinChina1GuiyangChina1GuwahatiIndia1HamburgGermany1HamedanIran1HatfieldUnited Kingdom1HillsboroughUSA1HiroshimaJapan1Ho Chi MinhVietnam1HohhotChina1HoustonUSA1Hsinchu CityTaiwan1HuizhouChina1HvalsøDenmark1HyogoJapan1IbarakiJapan1Iligan CityPhilippines1IncheonKorea1IndianapolisUSA1IpohMalaysia1IsfahanIran1Ispra (VA)Italy1Jastrzebie-ZdrójPoland1JellingDenmark1JemberIndonesia1JohannesburgSouth Africa1Kansas CityUSA1Kaohsiung CityTaiwan1Kaohsiung City 81157Taiwan1Karanglo-MalangIndonesia1KarlstadSweden1KarstulaFinland1KashiwaJapan1KearnyUSA1KendariIndonesia1KerelaIndia1KharagpurIndia1KhmelnytskyyUkraine1Khon KaenThailand1KielcePoland1KievUkraine1KitchenerCanada1KobeJapan1KollamIndia1Kota MadiunIndonesia1KotkaFinland1KozhikodeIndia1KrakówPoland1KramforsSweden1KristianstadSweden1KumamotoJapan1Kurri KurriAustralia1Kyiv and KharkivUkraine1KøbenhavnDenmark1La CoruñaSpain1LagartoBrazil1Lake Buena VistaUSA1LakewoodUSA1LampangThailand1LanceyFrance1Las CondesChile1LausanneSwitzerland1LeedsUnited Kingdom1LemgoGermany1LendavaSlovenia1LevittownUSA1LhasaChina1LingayenPhilippines1LinköpingSweden1LjubljanaSlovenia1Lo Pagán (Murcia)Spain1LutskUkraine1LyndenUSA1LyngbyDenmark1MacauMacau1MachidaJapan1MalabonPhilippines1ManalapanUSA1ManausBrazil1ManilaPhilippines1MataróSpain1MechanicsburgUSA1MedanIndonesia1MedellinColombia1MelakaMalaysia1MielecPoland1MilanoItaly1MinskBelarus1Montcada i ReixacSpain1Monterotondo (Roma) Italy1MonzaItaly1MoratallaSpain1MorrisvilleUSA1MossoróBrazil1MünchenGermany1München (Unterhaching)Germany1MurfreesboroUSA1MysoreIndia1NagoyaJapan1NanchangChina1NanningChina1NantongChina1NavenneFrance1NelidovoRussia1Nettetal-LobberrichGermany1NeussGermany1New BrunswickUSA1Niagara FallsCanada1NiceFrance1NirjuliIndia1NormanUSA1NovopolotskBelarus1NyborgDenmark1OdessaUkraine1OmahaUSA1OrizabaMexico1OsijekCroatia1Ottawa HillsUSA1OxfordUnited Kingdom1Palma de MallorcaSpain1PangasinanPhilippines1Paris AntonyFrance1Park RidgeUSA1PekanbaruIndonesia1PhitsanulokThailand1PilaniIndia1PiracicabaBrazil1PleasantvilleUSA1PlentziaSpain1PortoPortugal1Prachuap Khiri KhanThailand1PueblaMexico1PuneIndia1PushkinRussia1QingdaoChina1QuetzaltenangoGuatemala1QuezonPhilippines1RadomPoland1RajhasthanIndia1Ramnicu ValceaRomania1Ramot HashavimIsrael1Rancho Palos VerdesUSA1Rancho ViejoUSA1RedaPoland1RehovotIsrael1ReimsFrance1RenoUSA1ResendeBrazil1RichlandUSA1RiverdaleUSA1Rodi GarganicoItaly1RoissyFrance1RosalesPhilippines1Rosersberg (Stockholm)Sweden1RoskildeDenmark1RösrathGermany1RoveretoItaly1RzeszowPoland1SaarbrückenGermany1Saint PetersburgRussia1Saint-ÉtienneFrance1Saint-Etienne-du-RouvrayFrance1SaitamaJapan1SalernoItaly1San AntonioUSA1San Martín de la VegaSpain1San Pablo CityPhilippines1San Pedro de MacorisDominican Republic1San Sebastian de los Reyes - MadridSpain1San Severo (Foggia)Italy1SantesFrance1São Bernardo do CampoBrazil1São José do Rio PretoBrazil1São José dos CamposBrazil1São LuísBrazil1SarajevoBosnia and Herzegovina1SarasotaUSA1SchaumburgUSA1SchioItaly1Seberang PeraiMalaysia1SeongnamKorea1Serris (Paris)France1Sessa AuruncaItaly1ShigaJapan1ShinjukuJapan1ŠiauliaiLithuania1SibiuRomania1SkanderborgDenmark1SopotPoland1South SharonIsrael1SouthlakeUSA1SpørringDenmark1Stalowa WolaPoland1SumaréBrazil1SurathkalIndia1SwindonUnited Kingdom1SydneyAustralia1TachikawaJapan1TaoyuanTaiwan1Tarnowskie GoryPoland1TarrytownUSA1TbilisiGeorgia1TiruchirapalliIndia1TommerupDenmark1Toms RiverUSA1TomskRussia1TopekaUSA1TovarVenezuela1ToyamaJapan1TriesteItaly1TrumbullUSA1TruskavetsUkraine1TsukubaJapan1TuamIreland1TulaRussia1TulancingoMexico1UlaanbaatarMongolia1VaasaFinland1ValbyDenmark1ValenciaVenezuela1ValenzuelaPhilippines1Valenzuela CityPhilippines1ValgaEstonia1ValhallaUSA1ValparaisoChile1VancouverUSA1VästeråsSweden1VästervikSweden1Vattholma (Uppsala)Sweden1VedelagoItaly1VejstrupDenmark1VeldhovenNetherlands1VelloreIndia1Vezin-le-Coquet (Rennes)France1VlissingenNetherlands1WarangalIndia1WeingartenGermany1Welwyn Garden CityUnited Kingdom1Wendlingen am NeckarGermany1WenzhouChina1Weston-super-MareUnited Kingdom1WilSwitzerland1WilliamsburgUSA1WilliamstownUSA1WinonaUSA1Winter ParkUSA1WuxiChina1XinxiangChina1YingkouChina1Yingkou CityChina1YonginKorea1ZaandamNetherlands1ZagrebCroatia



Spoiler: SQL code



select count(*) competitions, substring_index(cityName, ',', 1) city, countryId
from Competitions
where date(year*10000+month*100+day) <= date(now())
group by city, countryId
order by competitions desc, city


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 5, 2014)

Stefan said:


> 7 Singapore Singapore


Well the only city in Singapore is Singapore... So all of the comps in Singapore have to be held in Singapore.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 10, 2014)

USA has had by far the most competitions, but most of them were only one day. What about total competition days? Well, they still win:


Spoiler: Competition Days by Country (sorted by CompetitionDays)




*Country**CompetitionDays**Competitions**DaysPerCompetition*USA3933691.07China2151921.12France142831.71Germany136701.94India130751.73Poland116791.47Japan115951.21Spain110641.72Brazil106502.12Indonesia91551.65Italy81561.45Netherlands63381.66Sweden57361.58Canada56521.08Denmark53311.71Philippines52411.27United Kingdom49271.81Belgium43221.95Chile41271.52Taiwan40351.14Australia36301.20Finland35221.59Russia35201.75Thailand32181.78Ukraine32201.60Peru31231.35Colombia25191.32Malaysia24131.85Hungary23112.09Norway23171.35Mexico23181.28Czech Republic2392.56Korea21191.11Vietnam21141.50Romania18141.29Iran1782.13Estonia16111.45Austria1481.75New Zealand11101.10Slovenia1061.67Venezuela1071.43Singapore1071.43Hong Kong951.80Argentina881.00Belarus632.00Turkey651.20Dominican Republic541.25Switzerland531.67Israel431.33Latvia422.00Croatia422.00Portugal331.00Serbia321.50Greece221.00United Arab Emirates221.00Lithuania212.00Slovakia212.00Ireland212.00Bosnia and Herzegovina212.00Guatemala221.00Iceland221.00Macau111.00Mongolia111.00Jordan111.00Georgia111.00South Africa111.00None2None



Spoiler: SQL code



SELECT Country, CompetitionDays, Competitions, round(CompetitionDays/Competitions, 2) DaysPerCompetition
FROM
(SELECT
countryId Country,
sum(datediff(year*10000+endMonth*100+endDay,year*10000+month*100+day)+1) CompetitionDays,
count(*) Competitions
FROM Competitions
WHERE date(year*10000+month*100+day) <= date(now())
GROUP BY countryId) tmp
ORDER BY CompetitionDays desc





There are some countries that average more than two days per competition, though:


Spoiler: Competition Days by Country (sorted by DaysPerCompetition)




*Country**CompetitionDays**Competitions**DaysPerCompetition*Czech Republic2392.56Iran1782.13Brazil106502.12Hungary23112.09Belarus632.00Lithuania212.00Slovakia212.00Ireland212.00Latvia422.00Bosnia and Herzegovina212.00Croatia422.00Belgium43221.95Germany136701.94Malaysia24131.85United Kingdom49271.81Hong Kong951.80Thailand32181.78Russia35201.75Austria1481.75India130751.73Spain110641.72France142831.71Denmark53311.71Slovenia1061.67Switzerland531.67Netherlands63381.66Indonesia91551.65Ukraine32201.60Finland35221.59Sweden57361.58Chile41271.52Serbia321.50Vietnam21141.50Poland116791.47Italy81561.45Estonia16111.45Venezuela1071.43Singapore1071.43Norway23171.35Peru31231.35Israel431.33Colombia25191.32Romania18141.29Mexico23181.28Philippines52411.27Dominican Republic541.25Japan115951.21Australia36301.20Turkey651.20Taiwan40351.14China2151921.12Korea21191.11New Zealand11101.10Canada56521.08USA3933691.07Portugal331.00Greece221.00Macau111.00Mongolia111.00United Arab Emirates221.00Argentina881.00Jordan111.00Georgia111.00Guatemala221.00South Africa111.00Iceland221.00None2None



Spoiler: SQL code



SELECT Country, CompetitionDays, Competitions, round(CompetitionDays/Competitions, 2) DaysPerCompetition
FROM
(SELECT
countryId Country,
sum(datediff(year*10000+endMonth*100+endDay,year*10000+month*100+day)+1) CompetitionDays,
count(*) Competitions
FROM Competitions
WHERE date(year*10000+month*100+day) <= date(now())
GROUP BY countryId) tmp
ORDER BY DaysPerCompetition desc


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 11, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> This was originally requested by Robert Yau
> How many people don't have a "cubing nemesis"? A nemesis here is someone who beats you in all events that you have a result in. This was a tricky problem due to the amount of data crunching required, but I've managed it with the help of an Excel macro. The events columns below give the number of events that person has a result in, which is also how the table is ordered. I haven't calculated a full list of people with 2+ nemeses because my computer wouldn't appreciate being asked to do it.
> 
> 
> ...


I've beaten Dan in skewb, but it looks like Nathan Dwyer is now my nemesis.


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 12, 2014)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008MHLS01

This person's surname had a weird character in it so the WCA ID skipped it... How many others like this?


----------



## G2013 (Aug 12, 2014)

I ask again for the person with the ao5 with less standard deviation and the one with most, of any event.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 12, 2014)

How about sum of ALL ranks (single+average)? After Starlight's results


----------



## Bunyanderman (Aug 12, 2014)

cubizh said:


> I went a little further and measured consecutive PB averages from round to round.
> Here are the best results (for all events that have averages):
> 
> 
> ...



Can some one do something very similar, top 10 people who has the longest streak of Pbs broken in either single or average in any of the events. So if you did not break a pb in single or average, then your streak is over, only per event. Example: 2x2 if you got a new pb in single or average at the comp then your streak would continue. A new pb in a different event would not count towards your 2x2 streak. 

I have a 11 streak in 2x2 and 12 in 4x4.
Edit: Can someone please do this?


----------



## Mikel (Aug 12, 2014)

Who has been to the most competitions in 2014? (Top 15 people)

I know François Courtès has been to 16 and Kit Clement has been to 15.


----------



## Sebastien (Aug 12, 2014)

Here you go:



Spoiler



Wojciech Szatanowski 17
François Courtès 16
Tomasz Żołnowski 16
Kit Clement 15
Ryan DeLine 14
Mateusz Cichoracki 13
Przemysław Kaleta 13
Michał Halczuk 13
Olivér Perge 13
James Hildreth 13
Wojciech Knott 13
Sébastien Auroux 12
Nikolett Placskó 12
Laura Ohrndorf 12
Andreas Pohl 11
Paweł Kowol 11
Jan Bentlage 11
Nathan Dwyer 11
Radosław Ciuk 11
István Kocza 10
Lauren Klemz 10
Bence Barát 10
Anders Larsson 10
Sarah Strong 10
Marcin Zalewski 10
Mateusz Fydrych 10
Ming Zheng (郑鸣) 10
Michael Kristel 10
Krzysztof Kuncki 10
Tim Wong 10
Jakub Wolniewicz 10
Rafael Werneck Cinoto 9
Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平) 9
Jakub Wojtaszewski 9
Hunor Bózsing 9
Hideki Niina (新名秀樹) 9
Kevin Costello III 9
Dániel Varga 9
Akash Rupela 9
Enzo Gonçalves Motta 9
Geert Bicler 9
Fangyuan Chang (常方圆) 9
Serhii Koksharov (Сергій Кокшаров) 9
Yihao Zhao (赵羿皓) 9
Artur Kristof 9
Jesús Masanet García 9
Corey Sakowski 9
Fabio Bini Graciose 9
Louis Cormier 9
Nathaniel Berg 9
Noah Arthurs 9
Lorenzo Vigani Poli 9
Błażej Cichy 9
Klaudia Ciuk 9
Javier Tirado Ortiz 8
Ivan Zabrodin 8
Piotr Pojda 8
Marcin Kowalczyk 8
Denys Haidaichuk 8
Alexander Olleta del Molino 8
Kacper Stacha 8
Kalina Brzezińska 8
Bhargav Narasimhan 8
Andrii Vedenov (Андрій Веденьов) 8
Chia-Wei Lu (呂家維) 8
Xusheng Hong (洪旭升) 8
Matteo Provasi 8
Vikram Mada 8
Alain Cormier 8
John Brechon 8
Maria Oey 8
Ihor Bilchenko (Ігор Більченко) 8
Piotr Kuchta 8
Piotr Trząski 8
Thompson Clarke 8
Siva Shanmukh Vetcha 8
Taku Yanai (矢内拓) 8
Leon Schmidtchen 8
Shreyas Nagananda Talamakki 8
Marcin Jakubowski 8
Patrycja Michalska 8
Kamil Mieńko 8
Brandon Mikel 8
Gaurav Taneja 8
Dan Selzer 7
Yuuki Kobayashi (古林祐輝) 7
Blake Thompson 7
Anant Pingle 7
Alessandro Manopulo 7
Qingwei Kong (孔庆玮) 7
Helmut Heilig 7
Patrycja Głodzińska 7
Ryan Lim 7
Eric Limeback 7
Dhanayush Raninga 7
Bruno Galati Paladino Cricelli 7
Shivam Bansal 7
Szymon Mazur 7
Bartosz Jasiewicz 7
Lars Vandenbergh 7


----------



## Julian (Aug 12, 2014)

Sebastien said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've also been to 7, as of last weekend. Older export I guess.


----------



## TMOY (Aug 13, 2014)

Not a very old export since Euro is taken into account. Maybe your last comp has not been entered into the database yet.

And wow, the Polish guys are getting hard to beat...


----------



## Sebastien (Aug 13, 2014)

Julian said:


> I've also been to 7, as of last weekend. Older export I guess.



Haha, no. I didn't use any export, I directly used the database, but I just took the Top 100 so the results have surely been cut in the 7s, sorry.


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 13, 2014)

most podiums set by a cuber who has only podiumed in one event?


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 13, 2014)

Sebastien said:


> Lauren Klemz 10



Man, I wish I was Kit's gf.


----------



## Skullush (Aug 13, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Man, I wish I was Kit's gf.



We all do


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 13, 2014)

There are 1793 people who have only podiumed in 1 event. Here are the ones with 5 or more podiums.


Spoiler




*Rank**Name**Podiums**Event*1Tomasz Kiedrowicz24Pyraminx2Javier Cabezuelo Sánchez23Rubik's Cube: Fewest moves2Yuhui Xu (许宇辉)23Rubik's Cube: Blindfolded4Haiyan Zhuang (庄海燕)19Rubik's Cube: Blindfolded5Junya Tomita (富田純也)172x2 Cube6Filip Miazek13Megaminx7Yui Tomita (富田唯依)122x2 Cube7Dongdong Qu (曲冬冬)12Rubik's Cube7Andrew Le12Rubik's Cube: Blindfolded7Daniel Hayes12Megaminx11Chris Braiedy11Square-111Maksymilian Majcher11Megaminx13Nikolett Placskó10Rubik's Clock13Oksana Tyvodar10Rubik's Cube: With feet13Ankit Gupta10Megaminx16Bhanu Savan Kodam9Pyraminx16Felipe da Cruz Bueno9Pyraminx18Toby Mao (毛台立)8Rubik's Cube18Koo Chun Ki (顧俊祺)8Megaminx18Tanai Chaikraveephand (ธนัย ชัยกระวีพันธ์)8Megaminx21Tomás Hernández Pastor72x2 Cube21Joseph Lee7Pyraminx21Taki Sugimoto (杉本太暉)7Rubik's Clock21Andrea Santambrogio7Square-121Junyue Liu (刘俊越)7Square-121Hersh Shrivastava7Rubik's Cube: One-handed21Junjie Huang (黄俊杰)7Rubik's Cube: One-handed21Yu-Huan Huang (黃宇瑍)7Rubik's Cube: With feet21Pingdong Liang (梁平东)7Megaminx21Xinrui Li (李昕蕊)7Megaminx21Joe Linehan7Rubik's Cube: Blindfolded32Piotr Kuchta6Rubik's Cube: Fewest moves32Monika Zimmermann6Rubik's Magic32Mina Tomita (富田美菜)62x2 Cube32Lê Minh Cường6Pyraminx32Aksel Stadel Borum62x2 Cube32Yulun Wu (吴宇伦)6Pyraminx32David Fang6Pyraminx32Yanli Xie (谢燕丽)6Pyraminx32Neil Wu6Square-132Nan Bai (柏楠)6Rubik's Cube: One-handed32Xitian Luo (罗习添)6Rubik's Cube: Blindfolded32Petri Vanhala6Rubik's Cube: With feet44Erik Jernqvist5Rubik's Cube: Fewest moves44Yuyang Zhang (张裕阳)5Master Magic44Inha Woo (우인하)5Pyraminx44Seth Hovland52x2 Cube44Alex Maass5Pyraminx44Ryan Jones5Rubik's Clock44Emil Mickein5Rubik's Clock44Jaume Martínez Vanaclocha5Rubik's Clock44Wojciech Włodarczyk5Rubik's Clock44Raffael Ort5Rubik's Clock44Huixuan Shi (施慧轩)5Rubik's Cube44Cheng Chen (陈成)5Square-144Haiping Chen (陈海平)5Rubik's Cube44Jianwei Zhu (朱剑伟)5Square-144Noppawat Kumdee (ณพวัฒน์ คำดี)5Square-144Brian Qiu5Square-144Thomas Woodroffe5Square-144Aleksey Grishin5Megaminx44Chew Weng Chuen5Rubik's Cube: Blindfolded44Erland Fuentes Ramos5Megaminx44Andrea Natale57x7 Cube
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]


Here is the summary by event:


Spoiler




*Event**People*Rubik's Magic346Pyraminx180Rubik's Cube: Blindfolded1702x2 Cube167Megaminx109Rubik's Cube108Rubik's Cube: One-handed108Square-1104Master Magic76Rubik's Clock71Rubik's Cube: With feet694x4 Cube58Rubik's Cube: Fewest moves55Skewb485x5 Cube42Rubik's Cube: Multiple Blindfolded317x7 Cube286x6 Cube194x4 Cube: Blindfolded45x5 Cube: Blindfolded0


----------



## Ollie (Aug 13, 2014)

Where an NR = 1 point, CR = 5 points and WR = 10 points, who are the top 100 cubers? I was mostly wondering about the gap between Feliks and 2nd place


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 14, 2014)

G2013 said:


> I ask again for the person with the ao5 with less standard deviation and the one with most, of any event.



Lowest
Baramee Pookcharoen (บารมี พุกเจริญ), AsianChampionship2010, magic: 1.25, 1.27, 1.25, 1.25, 1.25

Highest
Illia Zhadan (Ілля Жадан), KharkivWinter2012, 333oh: 54.91, 1:16.77, 2:00:34.00, 2:03.81, 58.05
Yes it is probably a database mistake, as were several others with the highest st dev


----------



## G2013 (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks Daniel! 
Wow Baramee Pookcharoen!!
I want to know how to search statistics on my own, for example, what is the longest official time ever recorder?


----------



## Julian (Aug 14, 2014)

Sebastien said:


> Haha, no. I didn't use any export, I directly used the database, but I just took the Top 100 so the results have surely been cut in the 7s, sorry.


Ah, ok


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 14, 2014)

G2013 said:


> I want to know how to search statistics on my own, for example, what is the longest official time ever recorder?


Go to the Misc page on Excel and download the .tsv export. Then unzip and open up the files in Excel and off you go!


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 14, 2014)

Most northerly competitions? I'm guessing Reykjavik then Trondheim.


----------



## Lid (Aug 14, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> Most northerly competitions? I'm guessing Reykjavik then Trondheim.



Most northerly competition:
IcelandOpen2012, Reykjavik, Iceland
IcelandOpen2014, Reykjavik, Iceland
closely followed by the 9 Trondheim, Norway comps.

The opposite (South):
The 3 comps held in Wellington, New Zeeland.

Most western: CoastalCubing2013, Astoria, Oregon, USA

Most eastern: the 3 "Waikato"-comps in Hamilton, New Zealand

Closest to the Equator: EastBorneoOpen2011, Samarinda, East Borneo, Indonesia

Closest to the Greenwich meridian: CastellonOpen2011/2012/2013/2014, Castellón de la Plana, Spain

Closest to the Equator/Greenwich meridian: UFCGOpen2012, Campina Grande, PB, Brazil: 4060 km

Furthest away from the Equator/Greenwich meridian: Auckland, New Zealand (4 comps): 15884 km

_WCA_export432_20140811_


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 14, 2014)

Competitors who hold most current NR's?

Edit: Also are you sure Cambridge Open 2013/2014 wasn't closer to Greenwich meridian?


----------



## Lid (Aug 14, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> Competitors who hold most current NR's?


Most current NRs, following people have 20 or more:

```
2012BEAH01	Ciarán Beahan	Ireland	24
2009MAGN02	Hilmar Magnusson	Iceland	23
2012PATE01	Antonie Paterakis	Greece	21
2009ZEMD01	Feliks Zemdegs	Australia	21
```



> Edit: Also are you sure Cambridge Open 2013/2014 wasn't closer to Greenwich meridian?


WCA says that Cambridge is 0,178828° E & Castellón de la Plana, Spain 0,041404° W


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Aug 14, 2014)

Lid said:


> Most northerly competition:
> IcelandOpen2012, Reykjavik, Iceland
> IcelandOpen2014, Reykjavik, Iceland
> closely followed by the 9 Trondheim, Norway comps.
> ...



Yea! I organized the Coastal Cubing 2013! Most Western Comp!!!!!


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 14, 2014)

How about most NRs when the NR has to be <100th in the world?


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 14, 2014)

Cambridge is east of Greenwich meridian, so that can't be right. Hmm.


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 14, 2014)

The top 2 for most NR's both come from a country named I*eland


----------



## Lid (Aug 15, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> Cambridge is east of Greenwich meridian, so that can't be right. Hmm.


Correct, but the Castellón de la Plana coordinates is about 9 km closer.

Cambridge: 12193 m
Castellón de la Plana: 3528 m


----------



## Lid (Aug 15, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> How about most NRs when the NR has to be <100th in the world?




```
NRs that are top100
2009ZEMD01	19	Feliks Zemdegs	Australia
2007VALK01	15	Mats Valk	Netherlands
2008WEST02	14	Simon Westlund	Sweden
2007NAKA03	12	Yu Nakajima (中島悠)	Japan
2008BARA01	10	Bence Barát	Hungary
2009JUNY01	10	Howard Wong Jun Yen (黄俊仁)	Malaysia
2010UTOM01	9	Vincent Hartanto Utomo	Indonesia
2010APAG01	9	Richard Jay S. Apagar	Philippines
2009KONV01	9	Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทยโยธิน)	Thailand
2011KOGL01	8	Jakob Kogler	Austria
2009BARB01	8	Gabriel Dechichi Barbar	Brazil
2010WANG68	8	Bill Wang	Canada
2012SEVE01	8	Ainesh Sevellaraja	Malaysia
2005AKKE01	8	Erik Akkersdijk	Netherlands
2010OMUL02	8	Matic Omulec	Slovenia
...
Canada bonus:
2010CANT02	7	Antoine Cantin	Canada
2010CORM02	7	Louis Cormier	Canada
2010DAVI06	5	Julian David	Canada
2009WANG15	3	Emily Wang	Canada
2009METH01	1	Brady Metherall	Canada
2007LIME01	1	Eric Limeback	Canada
2011HUTN01	1	Jacob Hutnyk	Canada
2008ASIS01	1	Kristopher De Asis	Canada
2010YEPM01	1	Matthew Yep	Canada
```

Ciarán Beahan has 4 of his 24 top100
Hilmar Magnusson 0/23
Antonie Paterakis 2/21
Feliks Zemdegs 19/21


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 15, 2014)

Lid said:


> Correct, but the Castellón de la Plana coordinates is about 9 km closer.
> 
> Cambridge: 12193 m
> Castellón de la Plana: 3528 m



I've check and it seems the Spanish place is 5km from meridian and the Cambridge venue is 9km, so while that is the competition, the WCA coords seem out by quite a margin.


----------



## Divineskulls (Aug 15, 2014)

Would it be possible to rank the top 10 official sum of minx averages and singles?

For example, mine would be:
pyra: 4.45
skewb: 3.91
mega: 44.49
=52.85

I would do it but I've no idea how to.  Thanks in advance to whoever helps me out!


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 15, 2014)

Divineskulls said:


> Would it be possible to rank the top 10 official sum of minx averages and singles?
> 
> For example, mine would be:
> pyra: 4.45
> ...



You might also want to add the rankings together as well so as not to weigh things so heavily towards mega.


----------



## Divineskulls (Aug 15, 2014)

Noahaha said:


> You might also want to add the rankings together as well so as not to weigh things so heavily towards mega.



That's already been done, you can do that with the program Evan posted a while ago.  Here.

EDIT: Apparently it hasn't accounted for recent comps? Euros aren't in yet.


----------



## Jimmy Liu (Aug 15, 2014)

Divineskulls said:


> Would it be possible to rank the top 10 official sum of minx averages and singles?
> 
> For example, mine would be:
> pyra: 4.45
> ...



Skewb is a kind of minx? Hmmm....

How about sum of pyra, SQ1 and Skewb?


----------



## EMI (Aug 15, 2014)

Jimmy Liu said:


> Skewb is a kind of minx? Hmmm....
> 
> How about sum of pyra, SQ1 and Skewb?



No, Square-1, 2x2, 3x3, 4x4 and 5x5 pls, but only singles.


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Aug 15, 2014)

EMI said:


> No, Square-1, 2x2, 3x3, 4x4 and 5x5 pls, but only singles.



Why no average?


----------



## EMI (Aug 15, 2014)

Lucas Wesche said:


> Why no average?



Because my 5x5 average is bad...


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 16, 2014)

What is the longest standing record (NR/CR/WR) of all time?

(1982 World championship excluded for obvious reasons)


----------



## Pro94 (Aug 16, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> What is the longest standing record (NR/CR/WR) of all time?
> 
> (1982 World championship excluded for obvious reasons)



NR: 3x3 Fewest Moves Single (Czech Republic) https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003GOLJ01 (4010 days)


----------



## Stefan (Aug 16, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> What is the longest standing record (NR/CR/WR) of all time?
> 
> (1982 World championship excluded for obvious reasons)



None of the 1982 results are regional records anymore. I guess you mean to include standing times of obsolete records?



Pro94 said:


> NR: 3x3 Fewest Moves Single (Czech Republic) https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003GOLJ01 (4010 days)



That's 3500 days.


----------



## Pro94 (Aug 16, 2014)

Stefan said:


> None of the 1982 results are regional records anymore. I guess you mean to include standing times of obsolete records?
> 
> 
> 
> That's 3500 days.



My bad, I counted the first of his WRs.


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 16, 2014)

Stefan said:


> None of the 1982 results are regional records anymore. I guess you mean to include standing times of obsolete records?



Let me rephrase:
What is the longest time that any person has held a record? It could be either still ongoing or already beaten. Exclude records from 1982.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 16, 2014)

Shortest lasting WRs?


----------



## Mikel (Aug 16, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Shortest lasting WRs?



Under the current regulations, it's not considered a record unless it's the fastest result of that day. This means the shortest records can only be at minimum 1 day. John Brechon 7.46 skewb WR average stood only 1 day.


----------



## Pro94 (Aug 16, 2014)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=594&cat=2&rnd=3

0.78 and 0.81 2x2 singles. 
Also a 1.03 on 4th scramble, but I'd say it was the previous scramble.


----------



## Divineskulls (Aug 16, 2014)

Divineskulls said:


> Would it be possible to rank the top 10 official sum of minx averages and singles?
> 
> For example, mine would be:
> pyra: 4.45
> ...



Bump? I actually tried to work it out with the SQL export, but I don't know enough to actually do it. :/


----------



## Lid (Aug 16, 2014)

Divineskulls said:


> Bump? I actually tried to work it out with the SQL export, but I don't know enough to actually do it. :/


I'll hack something together ...


----------



## Divineskulls (Aug 16, 2014)

Lid said:


> I'll hack something together ...





Thank you so much!


----------



## Lid (Aug 16, 2014)

Spoiler: top25 single





```
Singles top25
-------------
 1 51.11 2010CORM02 Louis Cormier, Canada
 2 51.29 2008ANDE02 Oscar Roth Andersen, Denmark
 3 52.58 2009ZEMD01 Feliks Zemdegs, Australia
 4 55.02 2008WEST02 Simon Westlund, Sweden
 5 57.63 2011WALL02 Chris Wall, United Kingdom
 6 58.89 2008JONG03 Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Korea
 7 59.18 2009YAUR01 Robert Yau, United Kingdom
 8 1:00.52 2010OMUL02 Matic Omulec, Slovenia
 9 1:01.62 2011RECH01 Nick Rech, USA
10 1:01.73 2010BREC01 John Brechon, USA
11 1:02.60 2009DIMP01 Mariano D'Imperio, Italy
12 1:02.63 2012WESC01 Lucas Wesche, Germany
13 1:03.93 2007NAKA03 Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Japan
14 1:04.71 2010WEYE02 Sebastian Weyer, Germany
15 1:06.57 2010CANT02 Antoine Cantin, Canada
16 1:06.72 2010WANG17 Yiwei Wang (王祎玮), China
17 1:07.00 2011SBAH01 Rami Sbahi, USA
18 1:08.02 2012KRIS12 Artur Kristof, Poland
19 1:08.50 2011THOM01 Justin Thomas, USA
20 1:08.73 2009SHEP01 Daniel Sheppard, United Kingdom
21 1:09.17 2009LIUE01 Evan Liu, USA
22 1:09.18 2005AKKE01 Erik Akkersdijk, Netherlands
23 1:09.25 2011CHAP01 José Leonardo Chaparro Prieto, Colombia
24 1:09.32 2012COST01 Kevin Costello III, USA
25 1:10.51 2011DERS01 Ramón Dersch, Germany
```






Spoiler: top25 average





```
Averages top25
--------------
 1 59.41 2010CORM02 Louis Cormier, Canada
 2 1:02.23 2008ANDE02 Oscar Roth Andersen, Denmark
 3 1:04.58 2009ZEMD01 Feliks Zemdegs, Australia
 4 1:07.23 2011WALL02 Chris Wall, United Kingdom
 5 1:07.57 2009YAUR01 Robert Yau, United Kingdom
 6 1:08.48 2008WEST02 Simon Westlund, Sweden
 7 1:10.27 2007NAKA03 Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Japan
 8 1:11.10 2008JONG03 Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Korea
 9 1:11.87 2011RECH01 Nick Rech, USA
10 1:11.95 2010OMUL02 Matic Omulec, Slovenia
11 1:13.35 2010BREC01 John Brechon, USA
12 1:14.24 2011SBAH01 Rami Sbahi, USA
13 1:15.65 2012WESC01 Lucas Wesche, Germany
14 1:18.34 2010CANT02 Antoine Cantin, Canada
15 1:19.36 2011CHAP01 José Leonardo Chaparro Prieto, Colombia
16 1:20.92 2009DIMP01 Mariano D'Imperio, Italy
17 1:21.10 2010LANE02 Mitchell Lane, USA
18 1:21.15 2005AKKE01 Erik Akkersdijk, Netherlands
19 1:21.76 2012MCNE01 Jayden McNeill, Australia
20 1:21.82 2010WEYE02 Sebastian Weyer, Germany
21 1:22.55 2010HIDA01 Jaka Wahyu Hidayat, Indonesia
22 1:22.70 2008BARA01 Bence Barát, Hungary
23 1:23.38 2010BENT01 Jan Bentlage, Germany
24 1:23.55 2011THOM01 Justin Thomas, USA
25 1:23.66 2012CHOS01 SeungBeom Cho (조승범), Korea
```



Note: latest export does not have Euro 2014 in it.
edit: Looks like the ranks files doesn't have US Nats either ...


----------



## Stefan (Aug 16, 2014)

Divineskulls said:


> I actually tried to work it out with the SQL export, but I don't know enough to actually do it. :/



One way to do it:

```
SELECT sum(best)/100, name
FROM RanksSingle JOIN Persons ON Persons.id = personId
WHERE eventId in ('pyram', 'skewb', 'minx')
GROUP BY personId
HAVING count(*) = 3
ORDER BY 1
LIMIT 10
```


----------



## Stefan (Aug 17, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Where an NR = 1 point, CR = 5 points and WR = 10 points, who are the top 100 cubers? I was mostly wondering about the gap between Feliks and 2nd place



Guess who is second place.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 17, 2014)

Conor Cronin?


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 17, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Conor Cronin?



Emile has had way more AfRs

Erik?


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 17, 2014)

So what?...


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 17, 2014)

So Emile should have a lot more points.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 17, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Guess who is second place.


Feliks?


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 17, 2014)

Is this for current NR/CR/WR or all-time? I think Brady is interpreting it as all-time and the rest of you are interpreting it as current.


----------



## Ollie (Aug 17, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Is this for current NR/CR/WR or all-time? I think Brady is interpreting it as all-time and the rest of you are interpreting it as current.



I meant all-time, my bad


----------



## Stefan (Aug 17, 2014)

Spoiler: 10WR+5CR+1NR (all-time)




*Cuber**Score**WRs**CRs**NRs**Country*Feliks Zemdegs1240611255AustraliaEmile Compion65101296South AfricaErik Akkersdijk5743322134NetherlandsDan Cohen51416704USAPedro Santos Guimarães41807923BrazilMichał Halczuk370193030PolandShotaro Makisumi (牧角章太郎)29221162JapanStefan Pochmann28521360GermanyGabriel Dechichi Barbar2760546BrazilLars Vandenbergh272131092BelgiumHenrik Buus Aagaard25014220DenmarkDene Beardsley23603466New ZealandGunnar Krig234106104SwedenChris Hardwick23016140USABence Barát22179106HungaryYu Nakajima (中島悠)21682226JapanMátyás Kuti21517235HungaryGabriel Eduardo Núñez Serna20803343ArgentinaAnssi Vanhala20712467FinlandMilán Baticz18843133HungaryRowe Hessler1773292USAKevin Hays17410144USAYumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)16661911JapanJasmine Lee1650330AustraliaMarcell Endrey16313413HungarySimon Westlund16040120SwedenLin Chen (陈霖)1571267ChinaConor Cronin1510296South AfricaRyan Patricio15010100USAJoshua Li1500300AustraliaYuxuan Wang (王宇轩)1481248ChinaOscar Roth Andersen1417451DenmarkPablo Nicolás Oshiro Mondoñedo14000140PeruVille Seppänen1357445FinlandFrank Morris1356150USAMats Valk1354950NetherlandsYohei Oka (岡要平)133983JapanGiovanni Contardi1323957ItalyLeyan Lo1308100USARafael Werneck Cinoto1260251BrazilTakayuki Ookusa (大艸尊之)1236123JapanBernett Orlando12201072IndiaSebastian Weyer1218421GermanyNurym Kudaibergen12100121KazakhstanLouis Cormier11921619CanadaIvan Vynnyk (Іван Винник)11400114UkraineEdouard Chambon1136623FranceHilmar Magnusson11300113IcelandRon van Bruchem1123557NetherlandsBob Burton1115121USABingliang Li (李炳良)109854ChinaMatias Macaya10901629ChileAntonie Paterakis10700107GreeceKamaru-Deen Lawal10601911USABreandan Vallance1060486United KingdomCiarán Beahan10400104IrelandMatic Omulec10400104SloveniaMichał Pleskowicz964911PolandKanneti Sae Han (คันธ์เนตี แซ่ห่าน)961276ThailandDaniel Sheppard943254United KingdomLeandro Baltazar940094PortugalMarcin Kowalczyk92902PolandChester Lian902450MalaysiaAnthony Searle890374BelizeMichael Röhrer880088AustriaJaap Scherphuis87812NetherlandsPiotr Michał Padlewski86486PolandMorten Arborg860181NorwayBoriss Benzerruki840084LatviaPiti Pichedpan (ปิติ พิเชษฐพันธ์)822442ThailandWarren Liao820937TaiwanClément Gallet813146FranceErwan Kohler810081SwitzerlandMartin Zahradník810081Czech RepublicFrancisco Javier Lemes Sáez8001220ChileHarris Chan7901029CanadaLucas Garron780078GermanyHaiyan Zhuang (庄海燕)77712ChinaFrédérick Badie774512FranceGilles van den Peereboom771637BelgiumCraig Bouchard764226CanadaAsia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทยโยธิน)750645ThailandStefan Huber750075AustriaHsuan Chang (張璿)74464TaiwanJosé Leonardo Chaparro Prieto740549ColombiaTeo Kai Xiang740074SingaporeConor Baumann740074IrelandAnatoly Kim740074BelarusUku Kruusamägi730073EstoniaRafał Guzewicz72377PolandRobert Yau720167United KingdomDan Harris720072United KingdomTomasz Żołnowski712431PolandMasayuki Akimoto (秋元正行)702100JapanOscar Alberto Ceballos Contreras700070VenezuelaAramayis Adloyan (Արամայիս Ադլոյան)700070ArmeniaBálint Bodor69609HungarySébastien Auroux685113GermanyTakao Hashimoto (橋本貴夫)680733JapanJure Gregorc680068Slovenia



Spoiler: SQL code



SELECT personName Cuber, 10*WRs+5*CRs+NRs Score, WRs, CRs, NRs, countryId Country
FROM
(SELECT
personName,
countryId,
sum((regionalSingleRecord='WR')+(regionalAverageRecord='WR')) WRs,
sum((regionalSingleRecord like '%R' and regionalSingleRecord not in ('WR','NR'))
+(regionalAverageRecord like '%R' and regionalAverageRecord not in ('WR', 'NR'))) CRs,
sum((regionalSingleRecord='NR')+(regionalAverageRecord='NR')) NRs
FROM Results
GROUP BY personId) tmp
HAVING Score >= 68
ORDER BY Score desc, WRs desc, CRs desc, NRs desc;








Spoiler: 10WR+5CR+1NR (current)




*Cuber**Score**WRs**CRs**NRs**Country*Feliks Zemdegs1265151AustraliaConor Cronin790154South AfricaKevin Hays41241USAEmile Compion40080South AfricaPedro Henrique Da Silva Roque35070BrazilKamaru-Deen Lawal33063NigeriaLouis Cormier30215CanadaGabriel Dechichi Barbar28053BrazilOscar Roth Andersen26206DenmarkMats Valk251015NetherlandsSebastian Weyer25205GermanyCiarán Beahan240024IrelandHilmar Magnusson230023IcelandOliver Frost23203United KingdomLin Chen (陈霖)22122ChinaAntonie Paterakis210021GreeceAntoine Cantin20115CanadaZane Carney20040AustraliaJayden McNeill20040AustraliaVincent Sheu20120USAGabriel Pereira Campanha20200BrazilYu Nakajima (中島悠)200210JapanBingliang Li (李炳良)20200ChinaAinesh Sevellaraja19029MalaysiaMatic Omulec190019SloveniaLeandro Baltazar190019PortugalNurym Kudaibergen190019KazakhstanBence Barát18028HungarySimon Westlund180113SwedenVincent Hartanto Utomo17027IndonesiaRami Sbahi17112USATeo Kai Xiang160016SingaporeKaijun Lin (林恺俊)16111ChinaDaniel Cano Salgado16026ColombiaPrzemysław Kaleta16111PolandLucas Etter15110USABill Wang15025CanadaEvan Liu15110USAJonatan Kłosko15110PolandJakob Kogler150015AustriaDrew Brads15030USAMarcin Kowalczyk15110PolandTomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭)15110JapanDene Beardsley150110New ZealandRenato Stopic150015Bosnia and HerzegovinaDerrick André Dabian Celedón150015ArubaSébastien Auroux15110GermanyChio Wai Cheng (趙偉程)150015MacauJoel Spang140014LuxembourgMichał Halczuk14024PolandOscar Alberto Ceballos Contreras140014VenezuelaAramayis Adloyan (Արամայիս Ադլոյան)130013ArmeniaChristian Saenz Valdivia13018PeruFrancisco Javier Lemes Sáez13023ChileZeid Doofesh (زيد دوفش)130013JordanIvan Vynnyk (Іван Винник)120012UkraineMorten Arborg120012NorwayVladislavs Baranovs120012LatviaCan Gücüyener120012TurkeyYuhei Takagi (高木佑平)12022JapanJacobus Philip Haupt12022South AfricaUku Kruusamägi110011EstoniaPavel Yushkevich110011BelarusDominik Vidaković110011CroatiaFacundo Finola110011ArgentinaNoah Arthurs11021USASam Zhixiao Wang (王志骁)11101ChinaFlavian Glonț100010RomaniaDino Sabotic100010MontenegroJakub Kipa10020PolandFelipe Rueda Hernández10020ColombiaBreandan Vallance10020United KingdomYu Da-Hyun10020KoreaHoward Wong Jun Yen (黄俊仁)100010MalaysiaTomas Jankauskas100010LithuaniaLuis Salvador Batarsé Soto100010El SalvadorMartin Zahradník100010Czech RepublicZolboo Erelkhegbaatar100010MongoliaRichard Jay S. Apagar100010PhilippinesGabriel Bucsan10020BrazilBen Adcock10020AustraliaBrandon Harnish10100USAAnatoly Kim100010BelarusMarcin Zalewski10100PolandGustavo Maysonnave Franck10020BrazilChristian Kaserer10100ItalyYumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)10020JapanAmr Ramadan100010EgyptAlireza Gholami (علیرضا غلامی)100010AfghanistanErwan Kohler9009SwitzerlandAsia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทยโยธิน)9009ThailandEyal Alfasi9009IsraelDario Roa Sánchez9009SpainSeungBeom Cho (조승범)9014KoreaMantas Sidabras9009LithuaniaMaria Koukou9009CyprusNiko Paavilainen9009FinlandGabriel Alejandro Orozco Casillas9014MexicoAlexander Lau8013United KingdomErik Akkersdijk8008NetherlandsJorge Leonardo Sánchez Salazar8008MexicoNguyễn Ngọc Thịnh8008VietnamMuhammad Usman Amjad8008PakistanAkash Rupela8008IndiaNikolas Márkus8008SlovakiaHenrik Buus Aagaard8008DenmarkMichael Röhrer8008AustriaBeqa Kakhiani (ბექა კახიანი)8008GeorgiaAndreas Pung8008Estonia



Spoiler: SQL code



SELECT name Cuber, NRs+5*CRs+10*WRs Score, WRs, CRs, NRs, countryId Country
FROM
(SELECT personId, sum(worldRank=1) WRs, sum(continentRank=1 and worldRank>1) CRs, sum(countryRank=1 and continentRank>1) NRs
FROM (SELECT * FROM RanksSingle UNION ALL SELECT * FROM RanksAverage) tmp
GROUP BY personId) tmp2
JOIN Persons on Persons.id = personId and subId = 1
HAVING score >= 8
ORDER BY 2 desc;





I had never even heard of Conor...


----------



## Stefan (Aug 17, 2014)

Spoiler: Only WRs, no other regional records




*WRs**Name**Events*5Máté HorváthMaster Magic4Yuki Hayashi (林祐樹)4x4 Cube3Claes Hedin6x6 Cube, 7x7 Cube2Tyson Mao (毛台勝)3x3 blindfolded2Walker Welch3x3 fewest moves, Skewb2Tomasz KiedrowiczPyraminx2Dan KnightsRubik's Cube1Micael Hellberg2x2 Cube1Christian Kaserer2x2 Cube1Sameer Mahmood2x2 Cube1Chris Krueger3x3 blindfolded1Hong Zhang (张宏)3x3 fewest moves1Jibo Zhao (赵吉波)3x3 fewest moves1Tong Jiang (蒋彤)3x3 multi blind1Piotr Tomczyk3x3 one-handed1Will Arnold3x3 with feet1Sunil PedapudiMaster Magic1Andy BellenirPyraminx1Minh ThaiRubik's Cube1Toby Mao (毛台立)Rubik's Cube1Henrik BuiRubik's Magic1John BrechonSkewb1Abhishek SathyanarayananSkewb1Santosh TantravahiSkewb



Spoiler: SQL code



SELECT sum((regionalSingleRecord='WR')+(regionalAverageRecord='WR')) WRs, personName Name, group_concat(distinct Events.cellName separator ', ') Events
FROM Results JOIN Events ON Events.id = eventId
WHERE regionalSingleRecord like '%R' or regionalAverageRecord like '%R'
GROUP BY personId
HAVING WRs and WRs = sum((regionalSingleRecord like '%R')+(regionalAverageRecord like '%R'))
ORDER BY WRs desc, Events;


----------



## Evan Liu (Aug 17, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Spoiler: Only WRs, no other regional records
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Walker's fewest moves records were NARs, so he shouldn't be in this list.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 17, 2014)

Spoiler: Events - highest DNF percentage




*Event**DNF percentage**DNFs/Attempts*5x5 blindfolded81.951970/24044x4 blindfolded77.544081/52633x3 blindfolded67.5040014/592813x3 multi blind46.003049/66283x3 fewest moves39.455000/126753x3 multi blind old31.30185/591Rubik's Clock14.215406/380353x3 with feet11.11895/8054Rubik's Magic9.518230/864986x6 Cube5.431013/18655Square-15.162158/417847x7 Cube4.72771/16352Megaminx4.031935/48003Skewb3.94839/212704x4 Cube3.868805/228325Master Magic3.571481/414453x3 one-handed3.498506/2439425x5 Cube3.133909/125043Pyraminx2.864735/1654222x2 Cube2.7210139/373282Rubik's Cube2.6219244/734583



Spoiler: SQL code



SELECT Event, round(100*DNFs/(solves+DNFs), 2) 'DNF percentage', concat(DNFs, '/', solves+DNFs) 'DNFs/Attempts'
FROM
(SELECT
cellName Event,
sum((value1=-1)+(value2=-1)+(value3=-1)+(value4=-1)+(value5=-1)) DNFs,
sum((value1>0)+(value2>0)+(value3>0)+(value4>0)+(value5>0)) solves
FROM Results JOIN Events ON Events.id = eventId
GROUP BY eventId) tmp
ORDER BY 2 desc;


----------



## Stefan (Aug 17, 2014)

Evan Liu said:


> Walker's fewest moves records were NARs, so he shouldn't be in this list.



Thanks. Apparently we recently started using nulls instead of empty strings for the markers, that screwed me up. Gah... some of my other stats might be off as well, but I don't want to check right now, sorry...

Hopefully correct now:



Spoiler: Only WRs, no other regional records




*WRs**Name**Events**sum((regionalSingleRecord like '%R')+(regionalAverageRecord like '%R'))*5Máté HorváthMaster Magic54Yuki Hayashi (林祐樹)4x4 Cube43Claes Hedin6x6 Cube, 7x7 Cube32Tyson Mao (毛台勝)3x3 blindfolded22Tomasz KiedrowiczPyraminx22Dan KnightsRubik's Cube21Micael Hellberg2x2 Cube11Christian Kaserer2x2 Cube11Sameer Mahmood2x2 Cube11Chris Krueger3x3 blindfolded11Hong Zhang (张宏)3x3 fewest moves11Jibo Zhao (赵吉波)3x3 fewest moves11Tong Jiang (蒋彤)3x3 multi blind11Piotr Tomczyk3x3 one-handed11Will Arnold3x3 with feet11Sunil PedapudiMaster Magic11Andy BellenirPyraminx11Minh ThaiRubik's Cube11Toby Mao (毛台立)Rubik's Cube11Henrik BuiRubik's Magic11John BrechonSkewb11Abhishek SathyanarayananSkewb11Santosh TantravahiSkewb1



Spoiler: SQL code



SELECT sum((ifnull(regionalSingleRecord,'')='WR')+(ifnull(regionalAverageRecord,'')='WR')) WRs, personName Name, group_concat(distinct Events.cellName separator ', ') Events, sum((regionalSingleRecord like '%R')+(regionalAverageRecord like '%R'))
FROM Results JOIN Events ON Events.id = eventId
WHERE regionalSingleRecord like '%R' or regionalAverageRecord like '%R'
GROUP BY personId
HAVING WRs and WRs = sum((ifnull(regionalSingleRecord,'') like '%R')+(ifnull(regionalAverageRecord,'') like '%R'))
ORDER BY WRs desc, Events;


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 17, 2014)

Longest streak of week(end)s on which at least one WR was set?

Also can someone do an update of most DNFs?


----------



## Julian (Aug 17, 2014)

In light of Jonatan's recent skewb WR, what are the biggest percentage decrease WRs there have been?



Spoiler



5BLD


----------



## TMOY (Aug 17, 2014)

Nope.

https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...egionId=&eventId=clock&years=&history=History


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 17, 2014)

list of slowest podiums in each year?


----------



## Stefan (Aug 17, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> list of slowest podiums in each year?



Probably almost always many FMC podiums with three hours.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 17, 2014)

We're getting slower.



Spoiler: Average 3x3 time by year



Using data from WCA_export451_20140827 and Stefan's WCA statistics tool.


*year**average**solves*198233.8356200342.86398200441.211775200536.904656200634.808344200734.4016514200831.2635483200930.8663546201027.7386440201125.37106737201224.33114970201325.28151504201425.58133253



Spoiler: SQL code



SELECT year, round(sum(seconds)/sum(solves), 2) average, sum(solves) solves
FROM
(SELECT
competitionId,
sum(if(value1>0,value1,0)+if(value2>0,value2,0)+if(value3>0,value3,0)+if(value4>0,value4,0)+if(value5>0,value5,0))/100 seconds,
sum((value1>0)+(value2>0)+(value3>0)+(value4>0)+(value5>0)) solves
FROM Results
WHERE eventId = '333'
GROUP BY competitionId) tmp
JOIN Competitions ON Competitions.id = competitionId
GROUP BY year
ORDER BY year;


----------



## FailCuber (Aug 17, 2014)

TMOY said:


> Nope.
> 
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...egionId=&eventId=clock&years=&history=History


LOL That's a lot.


----------



## porkynator (Aug 17, 2014)

Stefan said:


> We're getting slower.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It may mean that more people are eager to compete even if they aren't fast.


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 17, 2014)

porkynator said:


> It may mean that more people are eager to compete even if they aren't fast.


My thoughts exactly. I wonder how this trend would change if we used a more robust measure of center like median.


----------



## goodatthis (Aug 17, 2014)

Excluding Stefan's first 5BLD WR, what is the currently lowest ranked (in its respective event) former WR?


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 17, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> Excluding Stefan's first 5BLD WR, what is the currently lowest ranked (in its respective event) former WR?



3x3 single is probably the lowest ranking former WR (much worse than Stefan's 5BLD WR). Either than or 2x2/4x4/5x5.


----------



## Cale S (Aug 17, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> Excluding Stefan's first 5BLD WR, what is the currently lowest ranked (in its respective event) former WR?


These are the rankings (by person, not result) of the very first WR of every result if it were ranked today:


Spoiler



3x3 single - 12730
3x3 average - 7034

4x4 single - 4506
4x4 average - 4196

5x5 single - 2385
5x5 average - 2635 

2x2 single - 10830
2x2 average - 9864

3BLD single - 1349
3BLD average - 274

OH single - 6299
OH average - 5261

FMC single - 105
FMC average - 145

feet single - 801
feet average - 367

mega single - 1221
mega average - 310

pyra single - 5736
pyra average - 4426

sq1 single - 1046
sq1 average - 402

clock single - 1520
clock average - 164

skewb single - 566
skewb average - 524

6x6 single - 647
6x6 average - 649

7x7 single - 733
7x7 average - 271

4BLD single - 230

5BLD single - 125

multi BLD single - 337


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 18, 2014)

Stefan said:


> *Event**DNF percentage**DNFs/Attempts*Rubik's Clock14.215406/38035



Assuming an equal distribution of DNFs, clock has about half of its averages as DNFs. If only we had data on how they were DNF'd, off by one move for example. The fact it's only lower than some BLD events and FMC is telling.

Anyway, I have a request, top Skewb podiums? One that isn't in the database yet is;
Jonatan Kłosko 3.15
Filip Pasławski 4.26
Marcin Stachura 6.03
= 13.44. I assume this is the best. Can someone generate the other... top 10? Thanks.


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 18, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Assuming an equal distribution of DNFs, clock has about half of its averages as DNFs. If only we had data on how they were DNF'd, off by one move for example. The fact it's only lower than some BLD events and FMC is telling.


I get this:
46%	0
38%	1
13%	2
2.1%	3
0.17%	4
0.0058%	5
You need 2 DNFs for a DNF average, so that's around 15% of averages


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 18, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> I get this:
> 46% 0
> 38% 1
> 13% 2
> ...



That makes sense, my half seemed far too high. I was thinking 10% = one solve, which adds up to 50%...


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 18, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> That makes sense, my half seemed far too high. I was thinking 10% = one solve, which adds up to 50%...


So if 20% of solves are DNFs, 100% of averages are DNFs? 
Yeah, you just need to use binomial.
The actual result is 12.8% of averages are DNF (only including rounds that were avg5 and the person made the cutoff after 2 solves)
I think this is lower than the predicted 15% as one DNF in an average makes it more likely that you will get more DNFs i.e. the DNFs are not distributed evenly.


----------



## Jimmy Liu (Aug 18, 2014)

Can someone make a top 100 average of 5 FMC and average of 12 FMC?
I now have 33 (30) 33 36 (DNS), which counts as 34.00 of 5^^


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 18, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Assuming an equal distribution of DNFs, clock has about half of its averages as DNFs. If only we had data on how they were DNF'd, off by one move for example. The fact it's only lower than some BLD events and FMC is telling.
> 
> Anyway, I have a request, top Skewb podiums? One that isn't in the database yet is;
> Jonatan Kłosko 3.15
> ...



Starlight First round was:
Antoine Cantin: 4.54
Brandon Huang: 4.67
Joey Stahl: 5.91
= 15.12

Probably second best.


----------



## Sebastien (Aug 18, 2014)

Jimmy Liu said:


> Can someone make a top 100 average of 5 FMC and average of 12 FMC?
> I now have 33 (30) 33 36 (DNS), which counts as 34.00 of 5^^



Sure, here you go:

Average of 5 Top 100:


Spoiler




PositionIDNameBest Average of 5Individual Results1.2008AURO01Sébastien Auroux24,6727, 24, 26, 23, 242.2009SHEP01Daniel Sheppard25,3324, 26, 29, 24, 263.2006SHEU01Vincent Sheu26,6740, 27, 22, 23, 304.2012PETE03Marcel Peters2730, 27, 29, 24, 255.2007TIIN01Teemu Tiinanen2828, 29, 27, DNF, 255.2009OKAY01Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭)2820, 29, 27, 29, 287.2005REYN01Tim Reynolds28,6727, 35, 29, 30, 267.2010BENT01Jan Bentlage28,6728, 27, DNF, 31, 277.2010JERN01Erik Jernqvist28,6728, 32, 29, 29, 2810.2011FRES01Linus Fresz2926, 28, DNF, 28, 3110.2011TRON02Sebastiano Tronto2928, 37, 27, 26, 3212.2005BATI01Milán Baticz29,3330, 29, 29, DNF, 2812.2005LUCZ01Grzegorz Łuczyna29,3328, 26, DNF, 28, 3214.2007SUNT01Timothy Sun29,6732, 31, 28, 28, 3014.2007VALK01Mats Valk29,6731, 29, 32, 29, 2814.2008WEST02Simon Westlund29,6728, 29, 28, 34, 3214.2010BREC01John Brechon29,6734, 28, 30, 28, 3114.2012HIRA01Tomoyuki Hiraide (平出智之)29,6729, 28, DNF, 28, 3219.2004GALL02Clément Gallet3027, 32, DNF, 26, 3119.2007PERG01Olivér Perge3026, 38, 31, 31, 2819.2007XUST01Steven Xu3027, 33, 31, 32, 2519.2008BARA01Bence Barát3025, 31, 35, 28, 3119.2012POHL01Andreas Pohl3030, 28, DNF, 28, 3224.2005AKKE01Erik Akkersdijk30,3324, 26, DNF, 35, 3024.2008CHEN27Shuang Chen (陈霜)30,3330, 33, 31, 30, 2824.2008LAUR01Mario Laurent30,3330, 29, 34, 31, 3027.2006CORR01Devin Corr-Robinett30,6726, 33, 32, DNF, 2727.2008KARL02Moritz Karl30,6721, 31, 33, 31, 3027.2008OLLE01Alexander Olleta del Molino30,67DNF, 30, 34, 28, 2627.2009PETI01Loïc Petit30,6729, 35, 28, 32, 3131.1982RAZO01Guus Razoux Schultz3131, 25, DNF, 32, 3031.2006OOKU01Takayuki Ookusa (大艸尊之)3131, 30, 31, 35, 3131.2007NAKA03Yu Nakajima (中島悠)3124, 36, 28, 32, 3331.2008HANK01Kanneti Sae Han (คันธ์เนตี แซ่ห่าน)3134, 29, 29, 32, 3231.2008NIIN01Hideki Niina (新名秀樹)3132, DNF, 33, 28, 2631.2011STAC01Marcin Stachura3137, 30, 32, 31, 2837.2009LIUE01Evan Liu31,33DNF, 30, 33, 31, 2737.2009YAUR01Robert Yau31,3338, 34, 26, 30, 3037.2009ZEMD01Feliks Zemdegs31,3333, 40, 31, 30, 2940.2003HARD01Chris Hardwick31,6732, 32, 37, 31, 3040.2008DONG06Baiqiang Dong (董百强)31,67DNF, 29, 32, 30, 3340.2011FATE01Seyyed Mohammad Hossein Fatemi (سید محمد حسین فاطمی)31,6735, 29, 27, 34, 3240.2012KUCH01Piotr Kuchta31,6733, 31, 31, DNF, 3144.2007MOSE02Jack Moseley3231, 28, 35, 30, DNF44.2008MAND01Nikhil Mande3234, 32, 39, 30, 2644.2008POTR01Guillain Potron3227, 37, 34, 34, 2844.2008UENO01Shuto Ueno (上野柊斗)3230, 32, 32, 36, 3244.2009LOOS01Dennis Loose32DNF, 31, 34, 29, 3144.2010KARY02Dmitry Karyakin3230, 36, 27, 43, 3044.2012ARTH01Noah Arthurs3231, DNF, 33, 31, 3244.2012MCNE01Jayden McNeill3233, 31, 35, 31, 3244.2012YANA01Taku Yanai (矢内拓)3232, DNF, 28, 30, 3453.2007LAIR01Johannes Laire32,3336, 30, 29, 31, DNS53.2007PERD01Antoine Perdereau32,3331, 30, DNF, 36, 3053.2010ADHI01Stephen Adhisaputra32,3336, 35, 27, 34, 2856.2010UTOM01Vincent Hartanto Utomo32,6729, DNF, 26, 41, 2856.2013KOKS01Serhii Koksharov (Сергій Кокшаров)32,67DNF, 30, 34, 31, 3358.2003ZBOR02Zbigniew Zborowski3339, 28, 33, 31, 3558.2005HSUA01Anthony Hsu3329, 36, 34, 41, 2858.2006BUUS01Henrik Buus Aagaard3335, 27, 32, DNF, 3258.2010DAVI06Julian David3334, 32, 33, DNF, 2758.2010TANA02Yuki Tanaka (田中悠樹)3333, 35, 25, 33, 3358.2011KOGL01Jakob Kogler3329, DNF, 30, 33, 3658.2011RHEI01Emanuel Rheinert3339, DNF, 28, 31, 2958.2011WELC01Walker Welch33DNF, 23, 34, 30, 3566.2006GARR01Lucas Garron33,3331, 43, 32, 33, 3566.2007COHE01Dan Cohen33,3333, DNF, 35, 31, 3266.2007POLI01Lorenzo Vigani Poli33,3339, 36, 31, 29, 3366.2009FLUG01Andres Flügel33,3335, 29, 36, 30, 3566.2009PLES01Michał Pleskowicz33,3335, 42, 31, 32, 3371.2008MORE02Hippolyte Moreau33,6734, 40, 29, 34, 3371.2012KROK01Anton Krokhmal (Антон Крохмаль)33,6732, 34, 36, 34, 3373.2003MAKI01Shotaro Makisumi (牧角章太郎)3434, DNF, 34, 34, 3473.2007HESS01Rowe Hessler3433, 36, 33, 43, 3273.2008COUR01François Courtès3432, DNF, 37, 32, 3373.2008HASH02Wataru Hashimura (端村航)3427, 40, 43, 34, 2873.2008SMIT04Maarten Smit3438, 32, 34, 30, 3673.2009DIEC01Cornelius Dieckmann3435, 34, 35, 33, 2973.2009XUAN03Yan Xuan (宣炎)3432, 33, DNF, 33, 3673.2010KUNC01Krzysztof Kuncki3436, 32, 34, 39, 3173.2011LIUR02Rui-Jun Liu (劉睿鈞)3433, 30, 33, 36, DNS73.2011STUA01Rob Stuart34DNF, 38, 33, 27, 3173.2012MENE01Diego Bojunga Meneghetti3436, 38, 29, 30, 3684.2004KRIG01Gunnar Krig34,3339, 35, 36, 30, 3284.2005KOZK01Piotr Kózka34,3335, 35, 36, 33, 3384.2007HUGH01Mike Hughey34,3333, DNF, 35, 35, 3284.2007JOHN02Erik Johnson34,3335, 32, 37, 33, 3584.2007LUND01Daniel Lundwall34,3332, DNF, 33, 35, 3584.2008PIAU01Antoine Piau34,3333, 37, 33, DNF, 3284.2009PARE02Luis Javier Iáñez Pareja34,3330, DNF, 35, 33, 3584.2011SZAT01Wojciech Szatanowski34,3345, 36, 35, 30, 3292.2007WOOR01Riley Woo34,6732, 36, 52, 36, 3292.2009GUSE01Manuel Guse34,6733, DNF, 33, 38, 3092.2009LIAN03Chester Lian34,6730, 39, 35, 41, 3092.2009ROST02Mikhail Rostovikov34,6736, 34, 34, 41, 2792.2011SCHI01Christian Schiøtt34,6740, 37, 28, 33, 3497.2005ZOLN01Tomasz Żołnowski3539, 39, 30, 36, 2997.2006GALE01Arnaud van Galen3545, 31, 29, 34, 4097.2007JAKU01Marcin Jakubowski3537, DNF, 31, 31, 3797.2007YUNQ01Yunqi Ouyang (欧阳韵奇)3537, 36, 32, DNF, 3097.2010GARC02Carlos Méndez García-Barroso3533, 35, 35, 43, 35




All averages of 12 (there are less than 100):


Spoiler




PositionIDNameBest Average of 12Individual Results1.2008AURO01Sébastien Auroux26,733, 27, 24, 26, 23, 24, 29, 30, 30, 27, 27, 212.2009SHEP01Daniel Sheppard27,431, 29, DNF, 26, 25, 29, 29, 24, 26, 29, 24, 263.2009OKAY01Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭)28,827, 29, 30, 31, 28, 27, 29, 31, DNF, 28, 25, 283.2012PETE03Marcel Peters28,831, 29, 31, DNF, 30, 27, 29, 24, 25, 30, 29, 275.2010BENT01Jan Bentlage3031, 28, 31, 29, 31, 27, 33, 33, 32, 30, 28, 276.2007VALK01Mats Valk30,631, 29, 30, 28, DNF, 31, 29, 32, 29, 28, 33, 347.2005REYN01Tim Reynolds30,727, 35, 29, 30, 26, 33, 33, 33, 31, DNF, 24, 308.2008BARA01Bence Barát30,935, 25, 31, 35, 28, 31, 30, 30, 34, 34, 23, 319.2008CHEN27Shuang Chen (陈霜)31,242, 34, 30, 33, 31, 30, 28, 32, 32, 32, 28, 3010.2008WEST02Simon Westlund31,934, 31, 27, 34, 36, 32, 37, 33, 34, 28, 29, 2811.2008DONG06Baiqiang Dong (董百强)32,132, 25, 34, 33, 33, 31, 34, DNF, 29, 32, 30, 3312.2007SUNT01Timothy Sun32,334, 32, 34, 35, 35, 32, 37, 32, 31, 28, 28, 3013.2008LAUR01Mario Laurent32,537, 32, 28, 36, 31, 31, 32, 34, 37, 33, 30, 2914.2008KARL02Moritz Karl32,736, 33, 36, 33, 33, 21, 31, 33, 31, 30, 32, 3515.2012KUCH01Piotr Kuchta32,831, 31, DNF, 31, 34, 30, 38, 34, 35, 34, 28, 3016.2004GALL02Clément Gallet32,933, 33, 35, 35, 29, 35, 39, 29, 35, 34, 31, 2817.2005AKKE01Erik Akkersdijk33,433, 31, 31, 40, 30, 33, 32, 33, 37, 35, 26, 3918.2009LOOS01Dennis Loose3436, 37, 34, 34, 35, DNF, 31, 34, 29, 31, 34, 3419.2008MAND01Nikhil Mande34,229, 33, 39, 39, 35, 41, 32, 34, 32, 39, 30, 2620.2009DIEC01Cornelius Dieckmann34,432, DNF, 35, 34, 36, 35, 34, 35, 33, 29, 35, 3521.2010BREC01John Brechon3543, DNF, 31, 40, 39, 39, 35, 34, 28, 30, 28, 3122.2005KOZK01Piotr Kózka35,235, 46, 39, 35, 33, 34, 35, 35, 36, 33, 33, 3723.2008SMIT04Maarten Smit35,530, 38, 36, 35, 33, 34, 36, 40, 37, 31, 38, 3723.2009PLES01Michał Pleskowicz35,538, 28, 40, 35, 32, 39, 41, 37, 29, 47, 31, 3325.2006GARR01Lucas Garron35,640, 40, 31, 43, 32, 33, 35, DNF, 28, 37, 35, 3026.2007HESS01Rowe Hessler35,931, 37, 40, 33, 36, 33, 43, 32, DNF, 36, 36, 3327.2005HSUA01Anthony Hsu36,241, DNF, 32, 29, 36, 34, 41, 28, 29, 40, 40, 4027.2008COUR01François Courtès36,235, 33, 40, 33, 38, 37, 37, DNF, 33, 37, 36, 3629.2006GALE01Arnaud van Galen36,435, 36, 28, 35, 43, 45, 31, 29, 34, 40, DNF, 3629.2007HUGH01Mike Hughey36,439, 38, 31, 44, 33, DNF, 35, 35, 32, 39, 35, 3431.2007YUNQ01Yunqi Ouyang (欧阳韵奇)36,629, 40, 35, 46, 40, 35, 36, 36, 39, 37, 36, 3232.2008MORE02Hippolyte Moreau36,934, 40, 29, 34, 33, 36, 36, DNF, 32, 44, 51, 2833.2011RHEI01Emanuel Rheinert37,546, 40, 39, 39, 39, 37, 36, 39, DNF, 28, 31, 2934.2010CORM02Louis Cormier37,940, 35, 37, 38, 40, 41, 34, 27, 39, 39, 40, 3735.2007POLI01Lorenzo Vigani Poli38,1DNF, 37, 47, 39, 38, 39, 42, 39, 36, 31, 29, 3336.2010DESJ01Jules Desjardin38,345, 35, 39, 38, 38, 40, 42, 29, DNF, 38, 32, 3636.2012ZABR01Ivan Zabrodin38,3DNF, 42, 39, 47, 33, 30, 41, 42, 39, 32, 37, 3138.2010AGUI04Pablo Aguilar Dominguez38,446, 37, 36, DNF, 36, 37, 40, 33, 43, 36, 37, 3639.2010OLIV01Auguste Olivry38,747, 39, 36, 39, 35, 37, 29, 35, 39, 43, DNF, 3739.2013KOKS01Serhii Koksharov (Сергій Кокшаров)38,740, 32, 51, 42, 43, DNF, 30, 34, 31, 33, 40, 4141.2010GARC02Carlos Méndez García-Barroso39,5DNF, 52, 39, 34, 39, 38, 33, 35, 35, 43, 35, 4542.2009ARSA01Riadi Arsandi39,638, 40, 37, 38, 45, 33, 37, 42, 43, 44, 40, 3742.2010THOM03Blake Thompson39,644, 47, 41, 49, 35, 36, 41, 37, 43, 27, 41, 3144.2008VARG01Dániel Varga39,942, 43, 35, 41, 42, 30, 41, 33, DNF, 43, 37, 4244.2009SATR01Ardianto Satriawan39,938, DNF, 51, 38, 45, 39, 35, 39, 43, 37, 34, 3446.2008NIEL01Lars Vennike Nielsson4033, 46, 39, 47, DNF, 37, 39, 37, 34, 42, 42, 3746.2011MOLL01James Molloy4038, 37, 37, 43, DNF, 35, 40, 41, 49, 38, 32, 4248.2003BURT01Bob Burton40,143, 45, 41, 31, 32, 47, 43, 43, 37, 40, 37, 4049.2010KUNC01Krzysztof Kuncki40,351, 48, 47, 42, 34, DNF, 36, 32, 34, 39, 31, 4050.2006DZOA03Dan Dzoan40,539, 45, 41, 39, 43, 36, 38, DNF, 40, 41, 43, 3651.2007SUGA01Nobuaki Suga (菅信昭)42,339, 45, 46, 38, 49, 44, DNF, 38, 42, 39, 41, 4052.2006BUUS01Henrik Buus Aagaard42,439, 39, 44, 43, DNF, 51, 29, 43, 47, 41, 40, 3753.2007CINO01Rafael Werneck Cinoto42,539, 49, 43, DNF, 47, 45, 45, 47, 36, 36, 37, 3754.2007GOUL01Joey Gouly42,736, 46, 55, 44, 37, 40, 49, 37, 44, 44, 42, 4455.2009TIRA01Javier Tirado Ortiz42,941, 40, 42, DNF, 46, 40, 46, 38, 43, 52, 37, 4156.2009DIMP01Mariano D'Imperio43,153, 58, 43, 40, 44, 39, 36, 42, 35, 33, 41, DNF57.2004KRIG02Kåre Krig43,539, 39, 48, 42, 46, 44, 46, 40, 44, 41, 46, 4758.2007CERP02Renan Mondini Cerpe44,149, 43, 47, DNF, 45, 48, 34, 43, 39, 42, 44, 4159.2006PIRZ01Markus Pirzer46,350, 46, 44, 48, 48, 42, DNF, 52, 43, 47, 43, 3860.2008CASA01Jaume Casado Ruiz47,757, 59, 51, 51, 47, 47, 50, 48, 38, 47, 38, 4161.2008MATS04Takayuki Matsumoto (松本孝之)49,350, 50, 45, 43, 47, 53, 56, 48, 53, 52, 52, 4362.2008BRAN01Filippo Brancaleoni49,4DNF, 48, 44, 44, 41, 62, 50, 46, 59, 55, 43, 4363.2008CARA01Gilberto Caracciolo Morelli53,766, 55, 68, 48, DNF, 47, 52, 46, 54, 50, 40, 5164.2011MIKE01Brandon Mikel6969, 69, 69, 69, 69, 69, 69, 69, 69, 69, 69, 69




I totally love how Brandon Mikel never gets tired of his 69's. 

Edit: Updated, as I realized that I didn't consider n-1 solves + DNS, so you were missing in the list.


----------



## Jimmy Liu (Aug 18, 2014)

Excellent results!! 
I was calculating for this from one person to another, and that went me crazy!
Thanks for your help, and congrats for your double NO.1


----------



## Sebastien (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks. 

I still have the scripts I used when generating the same stats last November, so this didn't take very long.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 18, 2014)

Noahaha said:


> Also can someone do an update of most DNFs?





Lid said:


> _WCA_export297_20140320_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and can it be done in this format?


----------



## mande (Aug 19, 2014)

Can anyone do a list of people who have achieved the same time at least twice in 3BLD (if there are any such people)? And 4BLD and 5BLD too (I matched my previous 5BLD time a few days ago at a comp, so this list can't be empty)
Could someone also do this for 3x3?


----------



## TMOY (Aug 19, 2014)

I've gotten 2:00.00 twice at 3BLD. Too lazy to check the rest of my times.


----------



## cubizh (Aug 19, 2014)

Spoiler: FMC solves by year




* # of moves	** 2003	** 2004	** 2005	** 2006	** 2007	** 2008	** 2009	** 2010	** 2011	** 2012	** 2013	** 2014	** SUM	** 20	* 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	* 1	** 21	* 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 1	* 2	** 22	* 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 1	 0	 0	 0	 1	* 3	** 23	* 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 3	 5	* 8	** 24	* 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 2	 0	 4	 3	 7	* 16	** 25	* 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 1	 5	 8	 6	* 21	** 26	* 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 2	 3	 2	 6	 17	 11	* 41	** 27	* 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 4	 5	 10	 16	 18	 22	* 76	** 28	* 0	 0	 1	 1	 0	 0	 2	 6	 14	 23	 29	 28	* 104	** 29	* 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 7	 7	 18	 31	 39	 39	* 143	** 30	* 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 5	 9	 13	 14	 40	 33	 44	* 158	** 31	* 0	 1	 0	 1	 1	 6	 6	 26	 18	 37	 51	 55	* 202	** 32	* 0	 0	 1	 1	 1	 4	 14	 25	 32	 43	 45	 51	* 217	** 33	* 0	 0	 0	 1	 3	 5	 15	 24	 42	 58	 48	 71	* 267	** 34	* 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 6	 15	 29	 35	 51	 42	 79	* 258	** 35	* 0	 0	 0	 2	 3	 7	 20	 33	 47	 49	 47	 94	* 302	** 36	* 1	 0	 0	 3	 4	 10	 19	 38	 72	 50	 61	 85	* 343	** 37	* 0	 0	 0	 0	 7	 7	 30	 53	 54	 62	 55	 99	* 367	** 38	* 0	 1	 1	 1	 4	 12	 28	 37	 40	 65	 75	 90	* 354	** 39	* 0	 0	 4	 1	 7	 19	 25	 47	 51	 50	 70	 87	* 361	** 40	* 0	 1	 0	 1	 3	 12	 23	 45	 54	 54	 58	 95	* 346	** 41	* 0	 1	 1	 1	 5	 12	 29	 38	 42	 59	 58	 89	* 335	** 42	* 0	 1	 0	 2	 6	 18	 18	 32	 56	 58	 53	 86	* 330	** 43	* 0	 2	 0	 0	 5	 9	 26	 35	 37	 63	 75	 96	* 348	** 44	* 0	 1	 1	 0	 2	 17	 15	 36	 45	 55	 57	 84	* 313	** 45	* 0	 0	 0	 1	 2	 17	 24	 37	 44	 40	 54	 83	* 302	** 46	* 0	 1	 1	 2	 4	 10	 20	 32	 37	 54	 61	 61	* 283	** 47	* 0	 0	 0	 1	 3	 10	 20	 30	 36	 46	 60	 61	* 267	** 48	* 0	 0	 1	 1	 1	 11	 12	 29	 37	 51	 28	 56	* 227	** 49	* 0	 1	 2	 1	 1	 7	 13	 36	 40	 48	 45	 58	* 252	** 50	* 0	 0	 0	 0	 4	 4	 13	 22	 25	 34	 33	 48	* 183	** 51	* 0	 0	 1	 0	 3	 6	 10	 24	 18	 26	 38	 50	* 176	** 52	* 0	 0	 0	 0	 3	 5	 11	 26	 16	 37	 23	 38	* 159	** 53	* 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 5	 8	 14	 17	 25	 30	 37	* 136	** 54	* 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	 3	 6	 13	 18	 14	 16	 39	* 110	** 55	* 0	 0	 0	 2	 0	 7	 6	 17	 17	 15	 14	 31	* 109	** 56	* 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 2	 2	 12	 17	 11	 17	 20	* 82	** 57	* 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 1	 4	 6	 19	 9	 20	 16	* 76	** 58	* 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 4	 1	 1	 5	 13	 14	 15	* 54	** 59	* 0	 0	 0	 0	 3	 3	 2	 5	 6	 6	 13	 17	* 55	** 60	* 0	 0	 0	 1	 1	 2	 4	 6	 8	 10	 13	 12	* 57	** 61	* 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 4	 3	 7	 6	 14	* 35	** 62	* 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	 2	 5	 5	 10	 6	* 29	** 63	* 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 3	 3	 2	 4	 2	 6	 9	* 30	** 64	* 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 2	 4	 2	 4	 1	 4	 6	* 23	** 65	* 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 2	 2	 3	 0	 1	 4	 7	* 19	** 66	* 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 3	 2	 1	 4	 6	 7	* 24	** 67	* 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 1	 1	 1	 3	 2	 6	* 15	** 68	* 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 2	 1	 2	 5	 5	* 16	** 69	* 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 2	 1	 2	 1	 1	 6	 17	* 30	** 70	* 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 1	 2	 1	 1	 2	* 8	** 71	* 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	 1	 1	 2	 0	 2	* 7	** 72	* 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	 1	 1	* 3	** 73	* 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 3	 0	 2	 3	* 8	** 74	* 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 1	 2	* 4	** 75	* 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	 1	 0	 0	 1	 0	 0	* 3	** 76	* 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 0	 1	 0	 0	 0	 0	 2	* 4	** 77	* 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 2	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	* 3	** 78	* 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 1	* 2	** 79	* 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	* 0	** 80	* 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 1	 4	* 5	*



Total number of valid FMC solves: 7712
Total number of DNF+DNS: 5811



Spoiler: FMC DNF/DNS by year




* Result	** 2003	** 2004	** 2005	** 2006	** 2007	** 2008	** 2009	** 2010	** 2011	** 2012	** 2013	** 2014	** SUM	** DNF	* 0	 0	 6	 9	 52	 170	 326	 594	 763	 912	 1105	 1106	* 5043	** DNS	* 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 0	 8	 33	 87	 112	 224	 304	* 768	*






Spoiler: FMC solve range distribution




* Solution range	** Number of solves	** Percentage	** 20-25	* 51	* 0.7%	** 26-30	* 522	* 6.8%	** 31-35	* 1246	* 16.2%	** 36-40	* 1771	* 23.0%	** 41-45	* 1628	* 21.1%	** 46-50	* 1212	* 15.7%	** 51-55	* 690	* 8.9%	** 56-60	* 324	* 4.2%	** 61-65	* 136	* 1.8%	** 66-70	* 93	* 1.2%	** 71-75	* 25	* 0.3%	** 76-80	* 14	* 0.2%	*




EDIT: Partially ninja'd by Stefan here; I didn't bother to check > 80 move solutions


----------



## FJT97 (Aug 20, 2014)

who is the fastest rightie official at OH?


----------



## Pro94 (Aug 20, 2014)

FJT97 said:


> who is the fastest rightie official at OH?



Przemysław Kaleta.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 20, 2014)

TMOY said:


> I've gotten 2:00.00 twice at 3BLD. Too lazy to check the rest of my times.



well considering you have competed in nearly 150 comps i understand why you are too lazy to go trough them


----------



## TMOY (Aug 21, 2014)

Actually I've foud a more efficient way of checking:

https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...France&years=&show=1000+Results&single=Single

I've gotten 1:00.90, 1:04.05, 1:05.28, 1:09.15, 1:26.58, 1:29.02 and 2:00.00 twice each. No duplicate times for me in big BLDs for the moment.


----------



## the super cuber (Aug 23, 2014)

Who is the youngest person to complete all 18 events officially? top 10 youngest?

Thanks


----------



## Lid (Aug 23, 2014)

the super cuber said:


> Who is the youngest person to complete all 18 events officially? top 10 youngest?
> 
> Thanks


This is not possible to do atm.
Here is my list of those who have complted most of the 33 events.


----------



## Cale S (Aug 23, 2014)

the super cuber said:


> Who is the youngest person to complete all 18 events officially? top 10 youngest?
> 
> Thanks


Jianyu Que (https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011QUEJ01) was the youngest at the end of 2013 (9 years old), and I think he still is. He has all single results, and is only missing FMC mean. If you meant all single results and all average results, I'm not sure who it would be.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 26, 2014)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=UralOpen2014&allResults=1#444bf

I've found a podium containing only females. I'm willing to bet that this is the first and only time that this has ever happened.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 26, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=UralOpen2014&allResults=1#444bf
> 
> I've found a podium containing only females. I'm willing to bet that this is the first and only time that this has ever happened.



Oleg is a female?


----------



## Julian (Aug 26, 2014)

Oleg wasn't on the podium.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 26, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=UralOpen2014&allResults=1#444bf
> 
> I've found a podium containing only females. I'm willing to bet that this is the first and only time that this has ever happened.


Also first podium where everyone is related?


----------



## Evan Liu (Aug 26, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> Also first podium where everyone is related?


Junya Tomita (富田純也), Yui Tomita (富田唯依), and Mina Tomita (富田美菜) (father and 2 daughters) have podiumed in 2x2 in some order together at 4 comps (Japan Open 2011, Tsukuba 2012, Kanto Open 2012, and Japan Contest Spring 2014).


----------



## Pro94 (Aug 26, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> Also first podium where everyone is related?



Same for Mike Hughey and his family in Master Magic:
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=DaytonFall2011&allResults=1#mmagic
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=OhioOpen2011&allResults=1#mmagic
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=LexingtonFallOpen2008&allResults=1#mmagic


----------



## Stefan (Aug 26, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> I'm willing to bet that this is the first and only time that this has ever happened.



Oh yes, please. How much?


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 26, 2014)

£1.00. But actually can I take back that bet? Something tells me I'm wrong


----------



## Lid (Aug 26, 2014)

So here is all podiums listed by gender:
m=male
f=female
u=unknown
-=N/A (DNFs or <3 competitors)



Spoiler: Data





```
-------------
222
-------------
ffm :: 4
fmf :: 1
fmm :: 9
mfm :: 20
mm- :: 1
mmf :: 18
mmm :: 1588
mmu :: 1
mum :: 1
umm :: 1
-------------
333
-------------
fmm :: 15
mff :: 2
mfm :: 23
mmf :: 40
mmm :: 1757
mum :: 1
umm :: 1
-------------
444
-------------
fmm :: 13
mfm :: 8
mm- :: 5
mmf :: 16
mmm :: 1627
umm :: 1
-------------
555
-------------
fmm :: 14
m-- :: 2
mfm :: 6
mm- :: 7
mmf :: 14
mmm :: 1344
mmu :: 1
umm :: 1
-------------
666
-------------
fmm :: 3
m-- :: 3
mfm :: 4
mm- :: 14
mmf :: 3
mmm :: 544
-------------
777
-------------
fmm :: 6
m-- :: 5
mfm :: 5
mm- :: 11
mmf :: 11
mmm :: 514
-------------
333oh
-------------
fmm :: 8
mfm :: 12
mm- :: 2
mmf :: 18
mmm :: 1597
mmu :: 3
umm :: 1
-------------
333ft
-------------
f-- :: 1
fmm :: 11
m-- :: 8
mf- :: 2
mff :: 1
mfm :: 13
mm- :: 30
mmf :: 14
mmm :: 357
-------------
333fm
-------------
fmm :: 5
m-- :: 38
mfm :: 6
mm- :: 28
mmf :: 9
mmm :: 534
-------------
pyram
-------------
ffm :: 1
fmm :: 22
mfm :: 38
mm- :: 7
mmf :: 39
mmm :: 1160
-------------
minx
-------------
ffm :: 2
fmf :: 2
fmm :: 31
m-- :: 4
mff :: 4
mfm :: 43
mm- :: 6
mmf :: 29
mmm :: 762
muf :: 1
mum :: 1
-------------
skewb
-------------
mfm :: 4
mm- :: 1
mmf :: 7
mmm :: 190
-------------
sq1
-------------
fmm :: 7
m-- :: 9
mf- :: 2
mff :: 1
mfm :: 15
mm- :: 28
mmf :: 27
mmm :: 804
-------------
clock
-------------
fmm :: 40
m-- :: 5
mfm :: 17
mm- :: 23
mmf :: 16
mmm :: 574
mmu :: 1
-------------
333bf
-------------
fm- :: 3
fmm :: 20
m-- :: 80
mf- :: 6
mff :: 1
mfm :: 31
mm- :: 164
mmf :: 28
mmm :: 1227
mmu :: 1
mu- :: 1
mum :: 1
u-- :: 1
-------------
444bf
-------------
f-- :: 3
ff- :: 1
m-- :: 151
mf- :: 2
mfm :: 1
mm- :: 104
mmf :: 4
mmm :: 131
-------------
555bf
-------------
m-- :: 140
mf- :: 2
mm- :: 55
mmf :: 2
mmm :: 32
-------------
333mbf
-------------
fm- :: 1
fmm :: 4
m-- :: 54
mf- :: 4
mff :: 1
mfm :: 3
mm- :: 71
mmf :: 13
mmm :: 423
mum :: 1
```



_WCA_export447_20140825_

With subject to errors


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 26, 2014)

Spoiler: Sum of Country Singles




*Rank**Country**Sum**333**444**555**222**333bf**333oh**333fm**333ft**minx**pyram**sq1**clock**skewb**666**777**444bf**555bf**333mbf*1USA11147211924165472114101752Poland134616122013294173641253113United Kingdom24235533614102097137321251244China24947111583181835268116511418145Germany33211116522112711327111947252397126Japan3635244314110122767139213182216317Canada39012332832545121515131118241735218Hungary5284123141367204334223251761022339Australia5362217151107161336431121533118610Russia6082919296520172988104402849597954711Indonesia6972914321211645293657606138264428211312Brazil7345915982861817094262157513534913913Italy7973491916429772024421521354612152814France84338274124449010106685251067647556395415Sweden8551195056648262454222324323746550512016Netherlands877141311139291029636714101641634104888117Taiwan1096181022804377139302811426132429979235318Spain111926676153178106413049768121591021011026519Finland1137112137531283960188110431915741210231110320Korea1187651762869711810796325329111126613126721Ukraine1250245778181701231073260146971409410332797922India154621520718462172914533097884217224859452923Mexico1596163991859751012681648016110855885418411724Thailand1600718734199139113663431268620282661317125Malaysia172461823733726138139261126213493854848414826Denmark18681211152821891843445561123489619522478408227Philippines2018294591806637374532314752931412321012213132828Austria2105127189133530579345142251145376392363226201529Colombia2235131691291403182497211781312112688124961001319530Norway2346275920223761172369614720823137810417222413113131Slovenia28841122621092512263272201961089841551121177422213118732Peru38092961402944632718168154972332533357132115731312733Belgium406225814847521439463243901311347923413122614513813119834Belarus43673562372724191931991741233953735252531711974517913112535New Zealand4862643465236293252473600210412528152284181123801315136Vietnam503229182120113200231126450160381002597598217726613187137Ireland5075282771194531922397369047011427613739965192661317438Hong Kong53364597062730154208374146311016576206086611026613122839Chile55763364646351651020937481838496222181830913226613116140Switzerland5882941244258453485519458981989320119833325326226613110441Singapore619923315140464473131537411323210392491774997115426613141642Iran6288131841361022152629126281109100349181839152026613187143Czech Republic6451106249052418951523722847676902678104730578212472444Romania8217524565351262121267268770291690333143145640483826613124945South Africa8895127653958243442280032134081112152423342144743514010033746Latvia8962107267544743434862137450149721395930181814320915811220747Kazakhstan10012198321384232369274374898273718413155282411414426613187148Argentina1115839337090940077931966898490335272103181898496025713186449Venezuela114551397837747658694184437489841446354542912367656226613139750Greece119012123463312023699811452898520293407168126332253826613187151Israel1219378039281489756910011452728591437156821941270268313613168152Croatia12626134368193067714591145105330057158097212029967954926613187153Slovakia13175724647236152667911566003924941743185073545253636426613164454Portugal1407513701693138526955379352834617931241368641511577135126613174555Turkey1583888550090153058410961264898163915815965561529842159226613187156Lithuania16466228712749434741012579528169135820137141724114962578826613143257Iceland1660192383455120592031430220752785158770080010551486112026613187158Estonia17953459257021865768808901393611809355435181118181622141722913126559Serbia197462337152185511282225799668981991199074749118181900104826613185860Georgia199126287003481802369747191589810621320211418118941900175826613187161Macau2135239333932019947362216191589848356607151811181849774726613141362Dominican Republic2227033220273677168310205231915898108880571918118461900175826613187163Nigeria231555494257745582369814191589833438412114181118181900175826613187164Armenia2385897644510325732369120137489833433232211418115641900175826613187165Guatemala24636257416392230141510441472191589811801458123318118411900175826613187166Mongolia2645373737619931499236914591915829334312642114181118181900175826613187167Bulgaria280052013279629121994236933501915898726327142853318181900175826613187168Belize2859871246475723142413184619158983343248211454518181900175826613117969Jordan361191712314017833959164229251915898334341332114181118181900175826613187170Bosnia and Herzegovina390265971395523794644236948741915898144011721671181110011900175826613187171Aruba395334744508933515250236936811671824176518711318120518181551175826613187172Pakistan4075112514843041947923698481915898334382701360181118181479124326613187173Montenegro431563956437057232368236965211915898334310242114181118181900175826613187174El Salvador477936993311329557252236965151915898141536992114181118181900175826613187175Luxembourg512526273520333394384236970361915898260167962039181118181744175826613187176Afghanistan560744946762057238261236946111915898334357192114181118181900175826613187177Moldova571814514688755394408236983881915898334382702114181118181900173926613187178Sri Lanka6163143141027657234266236995881915898334382702114181118181900175826613187179Albania6165851971027657233410236995881915898334382702114181118181900175826613187180Egypt63658104695237401311913236948761601898334382702114181118181900175826613187181Cote d_Ivoire68489402310276572316733181148281915898334382702114181118181900175826613187182Uruguay74176975210276572311373236995881915898334382702114181118181900175826613187183Paraguay74716141961027657237469236995881915898334382702114181118181900175826613187184Costa Rica753511094810276572311352236995881915898334382702114181118181900175826613187185Lebanon75378115399811572311808236990331915898334382702114181118181900175826613187186Kosovo77392928810276404316733236995881915898334382702114181118181900175826613187187Saudi Arabia806251084110276572316733236995881915898334382702114181118181900175826613187188Puerto Rico81287139888720572316733236986591915898334382702114181118181900175826613187189Cyprus827752097210276572313831236995881915898334340852114167910561900175826613187190Morocco857661786610276572314849236995881915898334382702114181118181900175826613187191Algeria881301834610276572316733236995881915898334382702114181118181900175826613187192Bangladesh883831859910276572316733236995881915898334382702114181118181900175826613187193Macedonia892973062610276572310484236951281553898334382702114181118181900175826613182994Bolivia898242004010276572316733236995881915898334382702114181118181900175826613187195Mauritius928722308810276572316733236995881915898334382702114181118181900175826613187196Azerbaijan937262394210276572316733236995881915898334382702114181118181900175826613187197Tunisia944142463010276572316733236995881915898334382702114181118181900175826613187198United Arab Emirates947232493910276572316733236995881915898334382702114181118181900175826613187199Trinidad and Tobago9514625362102765723167332369958819158983343827021141811181819001758266131871100Senegal9824728463102765723167332369958819158983343827021141811181819001758266131871101Cuba10090431120102765723167332369958819158983343827021141811181819001758266131871






Spoiler: Sum of Country Averages




*Rank**Country**Sum**333**444**555**222**333bf**333oh**333fm**333ft**minx**pyram**sq1**clock**skewb**666**777*1USA5923216711081516152Poland11692281121173189721333China168201414611212352061810544Canada20358334142361212292546225Japan238121143631109223421133412166United Kingdom2452133621303177172126823217Germany26461534181316513113164119188Taiwan4063110112630394736371919183333179Hungary43178561713316122821430361159210Australia4401216113551346142917232111Brazil535391719154393616626447355524012Russia5553627181691476811061277402114813Indonesia59622920662847306503504148753814Korea670572171428519150442618349101215Netherlands69444912826102444105356307133316Sweden70478606256819024503832148815717France71532327837441011712654525324677018Italy8662561280157057128183114159884619Ukraine9153540981137774302752173964595813220Spain926297455905317104135807110726514321Thailand1036182864425112661631159265345213522Philippines1363144773227852926640252472514417419223Finland1372152191551552412694111534029565011924Malaysia1406943232882214916029734383654251506925Austria145050182130227401255019819845978149273226India148213422120334542630187165108614618822327Mexico2025230147173214232252661158310492116821015428Norway20382816551275927190479119823431937111616029Denmark206034117520814113121644951196825426219530Slovenia207814521876165884029417410176126144801067431Colombia2387174158170289389201266103119815070124988632Peru28222301221642463624526651459742343483514110833Belarus323129718923519314215365124447260474339521847734Belgium32374041943901351624062053051366711520320417613535Vietnam32456613810613839030126634169563124225397922936Hong Kong3340223192731938014126612817566645666117614437Singapore3465140128255364461227154982116641931662375311438Ireland359916444973219215926693356853361390651082339New Zealand440266447716610120623826622750873510619729010911240Switzerland486668519826214737742126661619712869218127320322041Chile498147864653034781331389058134104196167628216142Iran5605107981611620183248936039158568167650359543Kazakhstan61462156410039846135026661625588935213026578813344Czech Republic6262949510808389334001832528153986413010864158245Romania668527242319951452458105616311584237133546630986746Greece7292143153292834611124266616522284479139054334459247Latvia78071032714585333221326266465481158411741167619520348South Africa806411898096789512347371643048425842474141448138949Israel8516324366504437461750266549529228168326587964063550Argentina8968577505113934035640266616598280343169167687990551Croatia92751041612979696382129125725948953097611123172369852Venezuela986913298309201065376154821961638425656743211059162653Slovakia1038573366839112474616752665294961041168372651454840754Turkey12084851748815271461985266616135155114084101343843116555Lithuania12933183812091094526461568266184119210667371350114662067656Portugal1312917592090114635821873126630319521302068895961320116557Dominican Republic1378939815483010785313210266616110953148713906411320116558Georgia145634045984141030461486266616210014271683139012031320116559Iceland146748287246511922461698266616684273572811471105118592460Estonia160584542937200745629082526629115792461274139016761240112761Serbia161421382131314338674615182666162100183668550416761320116562Macau165032425852061259461190826661641751358321390167674176963Armenia166847334971556995461141326661621001879168313906101320116564Mongolia1673196632516923984611320266616210013531683139016761320116565Nigeria169333556809443084611142266616210028271683139016761320116566Guatemala194262437190620291474461136626661613251655139913906171320116567Bulgaria2077816582920256513324614079266616691477109945316761320116568Belize2239293242673691750461170126661621001164168360016761320116569Jordan2675316462928218119654612404266616210049521683139016761320116570Bosnia and Herzegovina301935206358826413769461418026661621007281629139011341320116571Montenegro311613177431236912740461627326661621002911683139016761320116572Pakistan311883971597369169804611048266616210076181028139016761320100073Aruba3149860984596285330364613195266616143420471683105216761320116574El Salvador3844585863595268353514615909266616118725571683139016761320116575Luxembourg3928757124946288521604616943266616189162231683139016761270116576Afghanistan4223568036346369171094613562266616210040471683139016761320116577Sri Lanka4381140677161369126844617913266616210076181683139016761320116578Moldova4754444677161369160174617913266616210076181683139016761320116579Macedonia51246760759663691106094615078266616210076181683139016761320116580Albania5159890927161369154464617913266616210076181683139016761320116581Egypt544071042850143691121214614858266616210076181683139016761320116582Costa Rica5574598427161369188434617913266616210076181683139016761320116583Cote d_Ivoire56001628971613691156714614894266616210076181683139016761320116584Uruguay58676954271613691120744617913266616210076181683139016761320116585Paraguay60479146117161369188084617913266616210076181683139016761320116586Lebanon615171307071613691113874617913266616210076181683139016761320116587Kosovo62089935871613691156714617913266616210076181683139016761320116588Saudi Arabia639001116971613691156714617913266616210076181683139016761320116589Puerto Rico643051202567103691156714617913266616210076181683139016761320116590Cyprus650211962071613691130754617913266616210034771683139010831320116591Morocco666951626571613691133704617913266616210076181683139016761320116592Algeria716211889071613691156714617913266616210076181683139016761320116593Bolivia718951916471613691156714617913266616210076181683139016761320116594Mauritius740222129171613691156714617913266616210076181683139016761320116595Bangladesh744592172871613691156714617913266616210076181683139016761320116596Tunisia755552282471613691156714617913266616210076181683139016761320116597Azerbaijan764522372171613691156714617913266616210076181683139016761320116598United Arab Emirates770172428671613691156714617913266616210076181683139016761320116599Trinidad and Tobago7705724326716136911567146179132666162100761816831390167613201165100Senegal7902626295716136911567146179132666162100761816831390167613201165101Cuba8172728996716136911567146179132666162100761816831390167613201165



_WCA export 20140826_


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 26, 2014)

most NR's broken by a single person( CR and WR dont count)


----------



## Lid (Aug 26, 2014)

Female podiums:

Total: 269 360 426



Spoiler: Podiums By Event





```
40 17 15 clock
35 50 36 minx
26 42 53 magic
23 39 39 pyram
23 38 29 333bf
15 30 50 mmagic
15 26 42 333
14 24 19 222
14  6 14 555
13  8 16 444
12 15 15 333ft
 8 12 18 333oh
 7 18 27 sq1
 6  5 11 777
 5  8 14 333mbf
 5  7 12 333fm
 4  4  4 444bf
 3  4  3 666
 1  1  0 333mbo
 0  4  7 skewb
 0  2  2 555bf
```






Spoiler: Podiums By Year





```
53 56 57 2014
50 56 72 2013
49 69 72 2012
47 52 72 2011
34 55 67 2010
20 38 40 2009
12 25 28 2008
 3  2  6 2006
 1  3  8 2007
```






Spoiler: Podiums By Person





```
33  7 15 Laura Ohrndorf, Germany
26 18 10 Emily Wang, Canada
19 21 18 Shelley Chang, USA
18 26 17 Karina Grandjean Beck, Denmark
11 18 22 Laetitia Lemoine, France
10  1  2 Yi Wang (王旖), China
 8  3  1 Yui Tomita (富田唯依), Japan
 7 11 14 Aili Asikainen, Finland
 7  4  2 Thaynara Santana de Oliveira, Brazil
 6  7 10 Alexandra Daryl Ariawan, Indonesia
 6  5  4 Son Seul-Gi, Korea
 6  4  0 Oksana Tyvodar, Ukraine
 6  1  8 Xu Zhao (赵旭), China
 6  1  0 Xinrui Li (李昕蕊), China
 5 15 25 Zoé de Moffarts, Belgium
 5 13 16 Kalina Brzezińska, Poland
 5 10  8 Charlie Cooper, United Kingdom
 4 14  9 Jael Riggenbach, Peru
 4  6  2 Elisabet Delgado Mas, Spain
 4  4  3 Nikolett Placskó, Hungary
 4  3  4 Cristina Orenes Conesa, Spain
 4  2  3 Chloe Vo, Australia
 4  2  0 Monika Zimmermann, Germany
 3  4  2 Mimmi Leckius, Sweden
 2  6  4 Sanae Omyo (大名佐苗), Japan
 2  5  9 Janelle Tin, USA
 2  4  3 Stephanie Chow, USA
 2  4  0 Mina Tomita (富田美菜), Japan
 2  2  6 Nora Christ, Germany
 2  2  2 Katie Hull, USA
 2  2  2 Sesi Cadmus, USA
 2  1  1 Rachel Riggenbach, Peru
 2  1  0 Eunice Ng, New Zealand
 2  1  0 Zijing Jin (金子靖), China
 2  0  1 Yiwei Liu (刘伊玮), China
 1  6 13 Kirstine Buus Aagaard, Denmark
 1  4  7 Angelu Cayanan, New Zealand
 1  4  1 Yanli Xie (谢燕丽), China
 1  4  0 Fangyuan Chang (常方圆), China
 1  3  2 Erica Sumoyama Braune, Brazil
 1  3  1 Liliya Kamaltdinova, Russia
 1  3  0 Giana Guelfi, Brazil
 1  2  3 Juliana Moreno Oliveira, Brazil
 1  2  1 Daniela Lobo Jaimes, Colombia
 1  1  3 Patricia Li, USA
 1  1  2 Petra Kobal Vogrinec, Slovenia
 1  1  1 Carolina Arroyo Cervantes, Mexico
 1  1  0 Chi Zhang (张弛), China
 1  1  0 Deepthi Rathakrishnan, India
 1  1  0 Isabel Casado Cascajo, Spain
 1  1  0 Tzu-Han Hung (洪梓菡), Taiwan
 1  0  2 Maria Timoshchenko, Russia
 1  0  2 Michelle Nataniel Yugie, Indonesia
 1  0  2 Pantita Sandusadee (ปัณฑิตา สันดุษฎี), Thailand
 1  0  2 Xinnan Ye (叶新楠), China
 1  0  1 Lacey Burton, USA
 1  0  1 Laura Paola Gamboa Guzman, Colombia
 1  0  1 Liudi Sun (孙柳笛), China
 1  0  1 Lu Wang (王璐), China
 1  0  1 Yu Da-Hyun, Korea
 1  0  0 Alejandra Carolay Ochoa Pérez, Peru
 1  0  0 Angeline Wijaya, Indonesia
 1  0  0 Benyuan Wei (魏本源), China
 1  0  0 Channae Anderson, USA
 1  0  0 Gabriela Uzcategui Valencia, Chile
 1  0  0 Hongyang Wang (王红洋), China
 1  0  0 Lingxin Li (李凌欣), China
 1  0  0 Lucero Esmeralda Alvarado Ruíz, Mexico
 1  0  0 Sunniva Fonn, Norway
 1  0  0 Tawanporn Laovanichvit (ธวัลพร เหล่าวณิชย์วิทย์), Thailand
 1  0  0 Tianshu Wang (王天舒), China
 0  5  9 Rebecca Hughey, USA
 0  5  6 Jaclyn Sawler, USA
 0  3 13 Sarah Strong, Canada
 0  3  5 Jessica Uribe, USA
 0  3  4 Marie Hughey, USA
 0  3  3 Azlysha Azmi, Malaysia
 0  3  1 Deseree Aune, Canada
 0  3  1 Ziling Wu (吴子菱), China
 0  2  4 Mika Muranushi (村主美佳), Japan
 0  2  2 Casey Pernsteiner, USA
 0  2  1 Amaia de Pablo, Spain
 0  2  1 Rafaela Oliveira da Silva, Brazil
 0  2  0 Irène Mallordy, France
 0  2  0 Julianna Bennett, USA
 0  2  0 Laura Petitjean, France
 0  2  0 Liwen Fang (方丽雯), China
 0  2  0 Paik Seung-Won, Korea
 0  2  0 Renxin Tang (汤任欣), China
 0  1  5 Samantha Raskind, USA
 0  1  3 Christy Morris, USA
 0  1  3 Hanneke Rijks, Netherlands
 0  1  2 Marie Lilleborge, Norway
 0  1  2 Men-Shing Lin (林孟欣), Taiwan
 0  1  2 Tonia Kowalczyk, Poland
 0  1  2 Yukiko Makino (牧野由希子), Japan
 0  1  2 Yulia Kamaltdinova, Russia
 0  1  2 Yuxuan Chen (陈雨璇), China
 0  1  1 Angga Swarandee, Indonesia
 0  1  1 Fanqi Zong (宗凡琪), China
 0  1  1 Jasmine Lee, Australia
 0  1  1 Jing Wu (吴晶), China
 0  1  1 Klaudia Grabowska, Poland
 0  1  1 Leslie Mariel Rosario Pérez, Dominican Republic
 0  1  1 Li Gong (龚莉), China
 0  1  1 Liwei Ma (马立炜), China
 0  1  1 Marlène Desmaisons, France
 0  1  1 Raiza Mativo, Canada
 0  1  1 Roberta Chiovoloni, Italy
 0  1  1 Saori Hashimoto (橋本沙織), Japan
 0  1  1 Shari Kuroyama (黒山理科), USA
 0  1  1 Shuohong Wang (王硕鸿), China
 0  1  1 Xiaoling Yang (杨晓玲), China
 0  1  1 Yi-Hsueh Chu (朱弈學), USA
 0  1  1 Yu Araki (荒木由布), Japan
 0  1  0 Ambie Valdés, USA
 0  1  0 Bárbara Brena Santos Costa, Brazil
 0  1  0 Chika Morita (森田知香), Japan
 0  1  0 Connie Chen, USA
 0  1  0 Jessica Fridrich, USA
 0  1  0 Jiayi Pan (潘嘉仪), China
 0  1  0 Jiayi Xing (邢佳怡), China
 0  1  0 Jie Hu (胡洁), China
 0  1  0 Kim Ji Yoon (金志润), Korea
 0  1  0 Laís Azevedo Martins da Silva, Brazil
 0  1  0 Lin Bing (冰琳), China
 0  1  0 Luojin Xu, Italy
 0  1  0 Marieke van der Wegen, Netherlands
 0  1  0 María del Mar Gallego Vicente, Spain
 0  1  0 Miriana Cecchi, Italy
 0  1  0 Nóra Szepes, Hungary
 0  1  0 Paulina Szpilowska, Poland
 0  1  0 Yao Hui (惠瑶), China
 0  1  0 Yaying Su (苏雅颖), China
 0  1  0 Yuliia Ostapenko (Юлія Остапенко), Ukraine
 0  0  4 Sumi Lee, Dominican Republic
 0  0  3 Alese Devin, USA
 0  0  3 Natalia Andrea Cruz Ochoa, Colombia
 0  0  2 Alicia Marin, France
 0  0  2 Eszter Fehér, Hungary
 0  0  2 Isabella Azzopardi, Australia
 0  0  2 Jann Ily Lacson, Philippines
 0  0  2 Nora Gómez, Spain
 0  0  2 Shemara Van Kuijck, Netherlands
 0  0  1 Aiying Guo (郭蔼盈), China
 0  0  1 Amy-Leigh Allain, Canada
 0  0  1 Anushka Reuben, India
 0  0  1 Berit Brüster, Germany
 0  0  1 Brittany Dzoan, USA
 0  0  1 Claudia Jara, Chile
 0  0  1 Cécile Vezzoli, France
 0  0  1 Dana Yi, USA
 0  0  1 Gabriela Gierasimiuk, Poland
 0  0  1 Hanyu Fang (方寒玉), China
 0  0  1 Helena Vela García, Spain
 0  0  1 Hua-Ting Li (李華庭), Taiwan
 0  0  1 Huong Dang, Sweden
 0  0  1 Jessica Lohe, Germany
 0  0  1 Julianne Hormann, Germany
 0  0  1 Kai Yao (姚开), China
 0  0  1 Kate Nelson, USA
 0  0  1 Laura Carrillo Cortes, Colombia
 0  0  1 Lian Kubuisz, Canada
 0  0  1 Lâm Bội Thi, Vietnam
 0  0  1 Lê Hoàng Mỹ Linh, Vietnam
 0  0  1 Maddalen Oar, Spain
 0  0  1 Manzhuo Wei (韦曼卓), China
 0  0  1 Maureen aan de Wiel, Netherlands
 0  0  1 Mavel Villegas, Philippines
 0  0  1 Mayumi Hori (堀真由美), Japan
 0  0  1 Melody Hung, Canada
 0  0  1 Moe Nakano (中野萌絵), Japan
 0  0  1 Nguyễn Ngọc Minh Châu, Vietnam
 0  0  1 Patrycja Tucholska, Poland
 0  0  1 Rebecca Moreira do Vale, Brazil
 0  0  1 Ruiqi Liu (刘睿琪), China
 0  0  1 Sarah Williamson, USA
 0  0  1 Shiori Sato (佐藤詩織), Japan
 0  0  1 Shuqing Ma, China
 0  0  1 Sin Ye-Jin, Korea
 0  0  1 Tiffany Chien, USA
 0  0  1 Tiffany Choi, USA
 0  0  1 Tsai-Hsuan Chen (陳采萱), Taiwan
 0  0  1 Vani Topkar, USA
 0  0  1 Verónica Fernanda Quezada Salazar, Chile
 0  0  1 Wei Wei (韦薇), China
 0  0  1 Yijing Liang (梁译静), China
 0  0  1 Yu Fu (付昱), China
```






Spoiler: Podiums By Country





```
39 11 24 Germany
36 33 34 China
30 62 84 USA
26 25 28 Canada
19 32 30 Denmark
12 19 16 Japan
11 23 26 France
10 16  9 Brazil
 9 13 11 Spain
 8  8 13 Indonesia
 7 15 10 Peru
 7 11 14 Finland
 7  8  6 Korea
 6  5  0 Ukraine
 5 16 21 Poland
 5 15 25 Belgium
 5 10  8 United Kingdom
 4  5  5 Hungary
 4  3  6 Australia
 3  5  7 New Zealand
 3  4  3 Sweden
 2  4  5 Russia
 2  2  6 Colombia
 2  1  1 Mexico
 2  0  2 Thailand
 1  2  4 Taiwan
 1  1  2 Norway
 1  1  2 Slovenia
 1  1  1 India
 1  0  2 Chile
 0  3  3 Malaysia
 0  3  1 Italy
 0  2  6 Netherlands
 0  1  5 Dominican Republic
 0  0  3 Philippines
 0  0  3 Vietnam
```




_WCA_export449_20140826_


----------



## Lid (Aug 26, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> most NR's broken by a single person( CR and WR dont count)





Spoiler: Most NRs: 70 or more (not counting CR/WR)





```
220	2006BUUS01	Henrik Buus Aagaard (m), Denmark
140	2010MOND01	Pablo Nicolás Oshiro Mondoñedo (m), Peru
135	2005AKKE01	Erik Akkersdijk (m), Netherlands
133	2005BATI01	Milán Baticz (m), Hungary
124	2012BEAH01	Ciarán Beahan (m), Ireland
123	2008WEST02	Simon Westlund (m), Sweden
121	2011KUDA01	Nurym Kudaibergen (m), Kazakhstan
120	2010VYNN01	Ivan Vynnyk (Іван Винник) (m), Ukraine
117	2010OMUL02	Matic Omulec (m), Slovenia
113	2009MAGN02	Hilmar Magnusson (m), Iceland
111	2012PATE01	Antonie Paterakis (m), Greece
109	2008BARA01	Bence Barát (m), Hungary
104	2004KRIG01	Gunnar Krig (m), Sweden
96	2009BALT02	Leandro Baltazar (m), Portugal
95	2009ROHR01	Michael Röhrer (m), Austria
93	2003VAND01	Lars Vandenbergh (m), Belgium
86	2007VALL01	Breandan Vallance (m), United Kingdom
85	2012ADLO01	Aramayis Adloyan (Արամայիս Ադլոյան) (m), Armenia
84	2011BENZ01	Boriss Benzerruki (m), Latvia
84	2013CONT01	Oscar Alberto Ceballos Contreras (m), Venezuela
83	2010ARBO01	Morten Arborg (m), Norway
81	2006ZAHR01	Martin Zahradník (m), Czech Republic
81	2010KOHL02	Erwan Kohler (m), Switzerland
80	2009KIMA01	Anatoly Kim (m), Belarus
78	2006GARR01	Lucas Garron (m), Germany
76	2008HANK01	Kanneti Sae Han (คันธ์เนตี แซ่ห่าน) (m), France
75	2007HUBE01	Stefan Huber (m), Austria
74	2008SEAR01	Anthony Brooks (m), USA
74	2009BAUM01	Conor Baumann (m), Ireland
74	2009XIAN01	Teo Kai Xiang (m), Singapore
73	2009KRUU01	Uku Kruusamägi (m), Estonia
72	2003HARR01	Dan Harris (m), United Kingdom
72	2006ORLA01	Bernett Orlando (m), India
72	2010GREG01	Jure Gregorc (m), Slovenia
70	2009YAUR01	Robert Yau (m), United Kingdom
```






Spoiler: All females





```
44	2007OEYM01	Maria Oey (f), Indonesia
40	2010AKSA01	Gamze Aksahin (f), Turkey
35	2010MOFF02	Zoé de Moffarts (f), Belgium
25	2009WANG15	Emily Wang (f), Canada
21	2011ALVE01	Judita Ölveczká (f), Slovakia
20	2007COOP01	Charlie Cooper (f), United Kingdom
20	2007LEMO01	Laetitia Lemoine (f), France
20	2013KOUK01	Maria Koukou (f), Cyprus
19	2009OHRN01	Laura Ohrndorf (f), Germany
15	2007ASIK01	Aili Asikainen (f), Finland
13	2010BECK01	Karina Grandjean Beck (f), Denmark
13	2012TYVO01	Oksana Tyvodar (f), Ukraine
8	2010ARIA01	Alexandra Daryl Ariawan (f), Indonesia
8	2011WANG33	Yi Wang (王旖) (f), China
5	2006SEUL01	Son Seul-Gi (f), Korea
4	2009STUE01	Raphaëlle Stuer (f), Luxembourg
4	2011DELI01	Lucija Delinac (f), Croatia
4	2011OLIV03	Thaynara Santana de Oliveira (f), Brazil
4	2012NGEU01	Eunice Ng (f), New Zealand
4	2013JUCE01	Gabija Juceviciute (f), Lithuania
3	2006TOMI04	Yui Tomita (富田唯依) (f), Japan
3	2009FARR01	Grace Farrell (f), Ireland
3	2009PLIT01	Maria Timoshchenko (f), Russia
2	2007STRO01	Sarah Strong (f), Canada
2	2008FONN01	Sunniva Fonn (f), Norway
2	2009AZMI01	Azlysha Azmi (f), Malaysia
2	2010DELI01	Liljana Delinac (f), Croatia
2	2011JAAF01	Souad Jaafri (f), Morocco
2	2011MIHA01	Marina Mihaljević (f), Croatia
2	2011OPAN01	Yuliia Ostapenko (Юлія Остапенко) (f), Ukraine
2	2013ORPH01	Zoe Orphanides (f), Cyprus
1	1982FRID01	Jessica Fridrich (f), USA
1	2003POUR01	Yasmara Pourrier (f), Aruba
1	2006LECK01	Mimmi Leckius (f), Sweden
1	2008LINM01	Men-Shing Lin (林孟欣) (f), Taiwan
1	2008PLAC01	Nikolett Placskó (f), Hungary
1	2009RASH01	Rashdaleena Athiefa Abdul Rashid (f), Malaysia
1	2010ARRO01	Carolina Arroyo Cervantes (f), Mexico
1	2010CAYA01	Angelu Cayanan (f), New Zealand
1	2010TSER02	Katerina Tseroni (f), Greece
1	2010URRE02	Isabel Urrego-Gomez (f), Colombia
1	2010VOGR01	Petra Kobal Vogrinec (f), Slovenia
1	2011CHEN54	Yuxuan Chen (陈雨璇) (f), China
1	2011JAIM01	Daniela Lobo Jaimes (f), Colombia
1	2012GUZM01	Laura Paola Gamboa Guzman (f), Colombia
1	2013KUIJ01	Shemara Van Kuijck (f), Netherlands
1	2013SATO01	Shiori Sato (佐藤詩織) (f), Japan
```


----------



## Laura O (Aug 26, 2014)

Lid said:


> Female podiums:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't want to complain that I'm rank 1, but I don't think that Shelley's number of podiums is right (at least for second and third places).


----------



## Lid (Aug 26, 2014)

Laura O said:


> I don't want to complain that I'm rank 1, but I don't think that Shelley's number of podiums is right (at least for second and third places).


Seems like I checked for 3x3x3 blind means, when I should have checked for singles (2nd & 3rds). Data updated now.


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 27, 2014)

Possibly a mistake somewhere? Rob Yau and myself both have over 50 (and Breandan has 93)


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 27, 2014)

Who has the fastest 3x3 average who has not won 3x3 at a comp? Me? I definitely have it for single


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 27, 2014)

Sorry Drew: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010SICH01

Haha


----------



## Lid (Aug 27, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> Possibly a mistake somewhere? Rob Yau and myself both have over 50 (and Breandan has 93)


True, but did you read the question - "most NR's broken by a single person (*CR and WR don't count*)"?


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 27, 2014)

Lid said:


> True, but did you read the question - "most NR's broken by a single person (*CR and WR don't count*)"?



Daniel still has over 50 NRs


----------



## Lid (Aug 27, 2014)

OK, error found, somehow it counted as one when there where both single & avg records. Data updated above!


Spoiler: Bouns list including CR & WR also (70+)





```
225	2006BUUS01	Henrik Buus Aagaard (m), Denmark
202	2009ZEMD01	Feliks Zemdegs (m), Australia
190	2005AKKE01	Erik Akkersdijk (m), Netherlands
140	2005BATI01	Milán Baticz (m), Hungary
140	2010MOND01	Pablo Nicolás Oshiro Mondoñedo (m), Peru
135	2007COMP01	Emile Compion (m), South Africa
127	2008WEST02	Simon Westlund (m), Sweden
125	2008BARA01	Bence Barát (m), Hungary
124	2012BEAH01	Ciarán Beahan (m), Ireland
121	2011KUDA01	Nurym Kudaibergen (m), Kazakhstan
120	2004KRIG01	Gunnar Krig (m), Sweden
120	2010VYNN01	Ivan Vynnyk (Іван Винник) (m), Ukraine
117	2010OMUL02	Matic Omulec (m), Slovenia
116	2003VAND01	Lars Vandenbergh (m), Belgium
113	2009MAGN02	Hilmar Magnusson (m), Iceland
111	2012PATE01	Antonie Paterakis (m), Greece
102	2007GUIM01	Pedro Santos Guimarães (m), Brazil
101	2009BEAR01	Dene Beardsley (m), New Zealand
96	2009BALT02	Leandro Baltazar (m), Portugal
95	2009ROHR01	Michael Röhrer (m), Austria
93	2007VALL01	Breandan Vallance (m), United Kingdom
90	2007COHE01	Dan Cohen (m), USA
85	2012ADLO01	Aramayis Adloyan (Արամայիս Ադլոյան) (m), Armenia
84	2003POCH01	Stefan Pochmann (m), Germany
84	2010ARBO01	Morten Arborg (m), Norway
84	2011BENZ01	Boriss Benzerruki (m), Latvia
84	2013CONT01	Oscar Alberto Ceballos Contreras (m), Venezuela
83	2005VANH01	Anssi Vanhala (m), Finland
82	2006HALC01	Michał Halczuk (m), Poland
82	2006ORLA01	Bernett Orlando (m), India
81	2006ZAHR01	Martin Zahradník (m), Czech Republic
81	2010KOHL02	Erwan Kohler (m), Switzerland
80	2009KIMA01	Anatoly Kim (m), Belarus
79	2008HANK01	Kanneti Sae Han (คันธ์เนตี แซ่ห่าน) (m), France
78	2006GARR01	Lucas Garron (m), Germany
77	2008SEAR01	Anthony Brooks (m), USA
76	2008NUNE01	Gabriel Eduardo Núñez Serna (m), Argentina
75	2007HUBE01	Stefan Huber (m), Austria
74	2009BAUM01	Conor Baumann (m), Ireland
74	2009XIAN01	Teo Kai Xiang (m), Singapore
73	2009KRUU01	Uku Kruusamägi (m), Estonia
72	2003HARR01	Dan Harris (m), United Kingdom
72	2009CONT01	Giovanni Contardi (m), Italy
72	2010GREG01	Jure Gregorc (m), Slovenia
71	2009YAUR01	Robert Yau (m), United Kingdom
```




Own note "poor" Feliks only have 6 NRs, but 196 OcR+WR.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 27, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> £1.00. But actually can I take back that bet? Something tells me I'm wrong





Spoiler: Female Podiums



Using data from WCA_export451_20140827 and Stefan's WCA statistics tool.


*Competition**Event**The Ladies*Swedish Open 20063x3 multi blind oldMimmi LeckiusUtah Fall 20094x4 blindfoldedShelley ChangBerkeley Spring 20124x4 blindfoldedShelley ChangDual Games 20133x3 with feetCristina Orenes ConesaViking Summer 20144x4 blindfoldedMimmi LeckiusUral Open 20144x4 blindfoldedLiliya Kamaltdinova, Yulia Kamaltdinova



Spoiler: SQL code



SELECT Competitions.cellName Competition, Events.cellName Event, group_concat(Persons.name order by pos separator ', ') 'The Ladies'
FROM Results join Persons on Persons.id = personId join Competitions on Competitions.id = competitionId join Events on Events.id = eventId
WHERE roundId in ('f', 'c') and pos <= 3 and best > 0
GROUP BY competitionId, eventId
HAVING group_concat(distinct gender) = 'f'
ORDER BY year, month, day


----------



## Stefan (Aug 27, 2014)

Consistently around 2/3 are DNFs, but at least we've also consistently been getting faster.



Spoiler: BLD statistics per year



Using data from WCA_export451_20140827 and Stefan's WCA forum statistics tool.


*Year**Attempts**DNFs**Average**Best**Worst*2003333.33%315.50236.00395.0020045868.97%536.35190.542100.00200524561.22%363.52106.471198.00200665164.52%296.0888.821114.002007137268.37%255.4770.27904.002008354769.19%224.1448.05914.002009500870.35%217.2335.96921.002010713070.21%207.8330.901204.002011912568.68%197.3730.58967.002012967767.29%195.5726.361538.0020131266865.80%177.0023.801589.0020141044165.21%168.5923.191141.00



Spoiler: SQL code



SELECT
year Year,
solves+DNFs Attempts,
concat(round(100*DNFs/(solves+DNFs), 2), '%') DNFs,
round(total/solves/100, 2) Average,
round(best/100, 2) Best,
round(worst/100, 2) Worst
FROM
(SELECT
year,
sum((value1>0)+(value2>0)+(value3>0)+(value4>0)+(value5>0)) solves,
sum((value1=-1)+(value2=-1)+(value3=-1)+(value4=-1)+(value5=-1)) DNFs,
sum(if(value1>0,value1,0)+if(value2>0,value2,0)+if(value3>0,value3,0)+if(value4>0,value4,0)+if(value5>0,value5,0)) total,
min(least(if(value1>0,value1,999999),if(value2>0,value2,999999),if(value3>0,value3,999999),if(value4>0,value4,999999),if(value5>0,value5,999999))) best,
max(greatest(value1,value2,value3,value4,value5)) worst
FROM Results JOIN Competitions ON Competitions.id = competitionId
WHERE eventId = '333bf'
GROUP BY year) tmp
ORDER BY year;


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 28, 2014)

Most consecutive competitions, starting with your first competition, with at least 1 personal best:



Spoiler



Mats Valk 47
Sébastien Auroux 42
Tim Reynolds 41
Milan Baticz 39
Bence Barat 39
Jan Bentlage 38
Wojciech Szatanowski 38
Mike Hughey 38
Gael Dusser 38
Thompson Clarke 37 (ongoing)
Geert Bicler 37
Evan Liu 36 (ongoing)
Kevin Costello III 36 (ongoing)
Daniel Sheppard 36
Christopher Olson 35 (ongoing)
Michael Röhrer 34
Kit Clement 34 (ongoing)


----------



## CHJ (Aug 28, 2014)

at my last comp i had a result in all 33 possible categories, is there anyone else who has done this?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 28, 2014)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Most consecutive competitions, starting with your first competition, with at least 1 personal best:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Argh, missed the list by 1 with my streak ending at Worlds, a comp with every event. No practice ftw.


----------



## Sebastien (Aug 28, 2014)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Most consecutive competitions, starting with your first competition, with at least 1 personal best:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wait....WHAT?! I have never searched for such a streak myself but I have always been under the impression that I only set competition PBs quite rarely. If you had asked me about the longest streak for me, I would have estimated something like 5. 

Could you share the code you used to generate that list? And could you possibly include first and last competition of thoses streaks?


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 28, 2014)

Has anyone gotten a success on there 1st EVER 3BLD attempt?


----------



## Sebastien (Aug 28, 2014)

well, yes, me for example.


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 28, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> Has anyone gotten a success on there 1st 3BLD attempt?


This is probably quite common. People often do a super safe solve on their first official attempt. Myself included
I'd be interested to see what the success rate on first attempt is like though, compared to overall success rate (Stefan already did this a few posts back).
4bld and 5bld too


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 28, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> This is probably quite common. People often do a super safe solve on their first official attempt. Myself included
> I'd be interested to see what the success rate on first attempt is like though, compared to overall success rate (Stefan already did this a few posts back).
> 4bld and 5bld too



I meant their first EVER attempt.


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 28, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> I meant their first EVER attempt.


OK, well I think my first line still applies to that (minus official)


----------



## Sebastien (Aug 28, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> I meant their first EVER attempt.



That's a quite weird request then because this thread rather deals with statistics that can be made out of official results. However, again, me for example (time was around 30 minutes).


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 28, 2014)

Sebastien said:


> *That's a quite weird request then because this thread rather deals with statistics that can be made out of official results.* However, again, me for example (time was around 30 minutes).



I did not know that.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 28, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> I did not know that.



Well how can you form statistics from data that doesn't exist? A lot of people have probably had success on their first solve. I'm pretty sure I did, can't remember as it was 4-5 years ago, but I'm sure it isn't uncommon to get a success on first attempt


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 28, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> I did not know that.


The title of the thread gives it away - 'WCA' 
Yeah, this thread is only for statistics run off the WCA database.
Maybe Random Blindfold Cubing Discussion thread would be a better place for your question.


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 28, 2014)

Most improvement from one comp to the next one?
Also: highest ratio for % improvement to number of days between consecutive comps?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 28, 2014)

Sebastien said:


> wait....WHAT?! I have never searched for such a streak myself but I have always been under the impression that I only set competition PBs quite rarely. If you had asked me about the longest streak for me, I would have estimated something like 5.
> 
> Could you share the code you used to generate that list? And could you possibly include first and last competition of thoses streaks?



One note about this stat is that it includes the first time you compete in an event. You got personal bests at your first 42 competitions. An example from each one:


Spoiler



GermanOpen2008 222 single 986
DutchMasters2008 222 single 552
DutchOpen2008 222 single 440
Germany2008 333 single 2141
GenevaOpen2008 333bf single 14547
Netherlands2008 333 single 2090
TheHagueOpen2008 333 single 2066
AachenOpen2009 333 single 2006
BeneluxOpen2009 333 single 1872
FrenchOpen2009 222 average 684
GermanOpen2009 333 single 1788
WC2009 333 single 1693
DutchOpen2009 333 single 1397
Germany2009 222 single 436
AachenOpen2010 333bf single 13333
ToulouseOpen2010 222 average 606
BeneluxOpen2010 333 average 1492
DanishOpen2010 222 single 419
MontpellierOpen2010 222 single 391
BristolSpring2010 333bf single 11822
GermanOpen2010 444bf single 87200
BelgianOpen2010 333bf single 11403
CologneOpen2010 555 average 11443
AlaniaOpen2010 444 average 6285
DusseldorfOpen2010 clock single 981
AustrianOpen2010 333fm single 27
EastGermanOpen2010 222 single 328
LemgoOpen2010 333bf single 11197
Germany2010 333oh average 2577
MunichOpen2010 555 average 11351
DutchOpen2010 333bf single 10333
VCUBESpiel2010 555 average 11192
DutchNationals2010 222 average 543
MPEIOpen2010 555 single 9821
AachenOpen2011 333oh single 1878
Altbier2011 222 single 291
FrenchOpen2011 333 average 1371
NemoAmsterdamOpen2011 444 single 5408
GermanOpen2011 555 average 11002
DanishOpen2011 333bf single 10086
HamburgOpen2011 222 average 451
BelgianOpen2011 magic single 100
AlaniaOpen2011 333oh average 2556
SchleswigHolstein2011 333oh average 2404
CzechOpen2011 333ft single 10205
DusseldorfOpen2011 333bf average 12302
DanishSpecial2011 333ft single 9430
AmstelveenOpen2011 222 single 272
WC2011 clock average 1135


----------



## Sebastien (Aug 28, 2014)

Damn, my 43rd competition was a smal one only featuring 3x3x3 and OH. 

Thanks for this list. I'd still like to see the code though.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 28, 2014)

Sebastien said:


> wait....WHAT?! I have never searched for such a streak myself but I have always been under the impression that I only set competition PBs quite rarely. If you had asked me about the longest streak for me, I would have estimated something like 5.
> 
> Could you share the code you used to generate that list? And could you possibly include first and last competition of thoses streaks?



I confirm Tim's results if _"personal best"_ means _"*new* personal best"_ (btw, those top 17 places are exactly the same if you allow streaks not starting with the first competition).



Spoiler: Most consecutive competitions with at least one new personal best, starting with your first competition





```
Mats Valk               47 (ended at AmstelveenOpen2012)
Sébastien Auroux        42 (ended at GHSIngenhovenparkOpen2011)
Tim Reynolds            41 (ended at MITFall2010)
Bence Barát             39 (ended at ZonhovenOpen2012)
Milán Baticz            39 (ended at RomanianOpen2012)
Gaël Dusser             38 (ended at RubikkuChamp2012)
Jan Bentlage            38 (ended at HessenOpen2013)
Mike Hughey             38 (ended at DixonSummer2013)
Wojciech Szatanowski    38 (ended at PoznanOpen2014)
Geert Bicler            37 (ended at HEMMariCubikOpen2013)
Thompson Clarke         37 (ongoing)
Daniel Sheppard         36 (ended at Euro2014)
Evan Liu                36 (ongoing)
Kevin Costello III      36 (ongoing)
Christopher Olson       35 (ongoing)
Kit Clement             34 (ongoing)
Michael Röhrer          34 (ended at MunichOpen2013)
Brúnó Bereczki          33 (ended at GELOpen2012)
Dan Dzoan               33 (ended at BerkeleyFall2009)
Hunor Bózsing           33 (ongoing)
Javier Tirado Ortiz     33 (ended at DualGames2013)
Mike Kotch              33 (ended at WC2013)
Nathan Dwyer            33 (ongoing)
Ryohei Yoshioka         32 (ended at KansaiOpen2014)
Niklas Spies            31 (ended at AachenSummer2012)
Yumu Tabuchi            31 (ended at UTOpen2013)
Corey Sakowski          30 (ended at Newark2013)
Edward Lin              30 (ended at CalDay2012)
Henrik Buus Aagaard     30 (ended at VejstrupOpen2011)
Tomoaki Okayama         30 (ended at JapanOpen2012)
Jakub Cabaj             29 (ended at SilesiaOpen2012)
Kai Jiptner             29 (ended at ErfurtOpen2013)
Krzysztof Kuncki        29 (ended at RadomOpen2013)
Louis Cormier           29 (ongoing)
Marcin Jakubowski       29 (ended at CzechOpen2011)
Michael Gottlieb        29 (ongoing)
Łukasz Cichecki         29 (ongoing)
Bertalan Bodor          28 (ongoing)
Ernie Pulchny           28 (ended at YaleSpring2013)
Przemysław Kaleta       28 (ended at KielceCubeAttack2014)
Robert Yau              28 (ongoing)
Sanio Kasumovic         28 (ended at GELOpen2012)
Simon Westlund          28 (ongoing)
Ting Sheng Bao Yang     28 (ongoing)
Dániel Varga            27 (ended at DutchOpen2011)
Edouard Chambon         27 (ended at SwissOpen2009)
Jean-Louis Mathieu      27 (ended at FrenchOpen2010)
John Brechon            27 (ended at DixonWinter2013)
Maarten Smit            27 (ended at AmstelveenOpen2013)
Mariano D'Imperio       27 (ongoing)
Tobias Droste           27 (ongoing)
Zach Goldman            27 (ended at CCFCFall2013)
Brandon Mikel           26 (ended at IowaCornLovers2014)
Chia-Liang Tai          26 (ended at CrossstraitCubing2014)
Chunyu Zhang 2          26 (ongoing)
Erik Akkersdijk         26 (ended at Netherlands2008)
Julian David            26 (ongoing)
Marco Rota              26 (ongoing)
Sebastian Weyer         26 (ongoing)
Vincent Hartanto Utomo  26 (ongoing)
Yuuki Kobayashi         26 (ongoing)
Artur Kristof           25 (ended at PoznanOpen2014)
Björn Korbanka          25 (ended at Euro2012)
Everett Kelly           25 (ended at NiseiWeek2014)
Fubo Wang               25 (ended at BUAAOpen2013)
Joey Gouly              25 (ended at UKNationals2010)
Kanneti Sae Han         25 (ended at FrenchOpen2011)
Kåre Krig               25 (ended at KarlstadOpen2010)
Michał Pleskowicz       25 (ended at ManufakturaOpen2013)
Olivér Perge            25 (ended at ObeiObeiOpen2009)
Rafael Werneck Cinoto   25 (ended at AmericanaOpen2012)
Tim Habermaas           25 (ended at Euro2012)
Tim Wong                25 (ended at NiseiWeek2014)
```






Spoiler: Code





```
import mysql.connector
from itertools import groupby
from operator import itemgetter

# Connect to the database
cnx = mysql.connector.connect(host='localhost', database='wca_export', user='wca_export', password='XXX')
cursor = cnx.cursor()

# Get the raw data
cursor.execute('''
SELECT personId, competitionId, eventId, best, average, personName
FROM Results join Competitions on Competitions.id=competitionId
ORDER BY personId, year, month, day, endMonth, endDay, competitionId, eventId, roundId''')

# Determine the streaks
streaks = []
for personId, results in groupby(cursor, itemgetter(0)):
    length = 0
    PB = {}
    for competitionId, results in groupby(results, itemgetter(1)):
        newPB = False
        for personId, competitionId, eventId, best, average, personName in results:
            for what, value in ((eventId + '_s', best), (eventId + '_a', average)):
                if value > 0 and (what not in PB or value < PB[what]):
                    newPB = True
                    PB[what] = value
        if not newPB:
            break
        length += 1
    if length >= 25:
        streaks.append((-length, personName, 'ongoing' if newPB else 'ended at ' + competitionId))

# Show the results
for length, personName, ending in sorted(streaks):
    print('{:23} {} ({})'.format(personName.split(' (')[0], -length, ending))

# Close
cursor.close()
cnx.close()
```


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 28, 2014)

How many people have been to multiple competitions but only competed in one event? Let's say min of 4 comps.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 28, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> How many people have been to multiple competitions but only competed in one event? Let's say min of 4 comps.



257



Spoiler: One Trick Ponies



Using data from WCA_export451_20140827 and Stefan's WCA forum statistics tool.


*Pony**Trick**Performances*Rune WesströmRubik's Cube18Michael LayherRubik's Cube17Tabitha KingRubik's Cube15Claude CantinRubik's Cube14Satoshi Idekawa (出川智士)Rubik's Cube14Lauren HanrahanRubik's Cube14Louise CormierRubik's Cube13Filippo BertolottiRubik's Cube13Pedro Miguel Pastor GonzalvoRubik's Cube13Tapio NiiranenRubik's Cube12Chaoxu Zhang (张朝旭)Rubik's Cube12Rei Idekawa (出川怜)Rubik's Cube12Adelina EstevaoRubik's Cube12Reese IyerRubik's Cube12Douglas MuhlesteinRubik's Cube11Julia ŻygowskaRubik's Cube11Rebecca LaddsRubik's Cube11Yoshio Matsumoto (松本嘉夫)Rubik's Cube11Sachi SchurichtRubik's Cube10Camila Rodrigues de OliveiraRubik's Cube9Sylviane MathieuRubik's Cube9Akiko Tabuchi (田渕明子)Rubik's Cube9Wim BerkelmansRubik's Cube9Cary JohnsonRubik's Cube9Kouichi Tabuchi (田渕幸一)Rubik's Cube9Márcio Luiz da Costa FreitasRubik's Cube9Gursharan SinghRubik's Cube9Leandro FulukawaRubik's Cube9Gloria HugheyRubik's Cube9Amie LoganRubik's Cube9Mark WhiteRubik's Cube8Eun Hee KimRubik's Cube8Wenda Chen (陈闻达)Rubik's Cube8Denise LeRubik's Cube8Camila Lisboa de AzevedoRubik's Cube8Denis GoepfertRubik's Cube8Miles KoehlerRubik's Cube8Yuki Nakashima (中島佑樹)Rubik's Cube8Tomoya IdeRubik's Cube7Eric KingRubik's Cube7Hannah LoganRubik's Magic7José Ángel AcostaRubik's Cube7Daiki Hashimoto (橋本大輝)Rubik's Magic7Maria de Fatima Rebelo CorreiaRubik's Cube7Petra UhlírováRubik's Cube7Emily MertensRubik's Cube7Romeo MendozaRubik's Cube7Mitsuko Tomoyori (友寄光子)Rubik's Cube7Junhui Chen (陈俊辉)Rubik's Cube7Widrian BudimanRubik's Cube7Moacir Mansano de AguiarRubik's Cube7Tamie RobinettRubik's Cube7Yanwei Dong (董衍伟)Rubik's Cube7Kazuhito Okamoto (岡本一人)Rubik's Cube7Yoshimi TsujiRubik's Cube6Leithian RiggenbachRubik's Cube6Curt HigginsRubik's Cube6Tianshu Wang (王天舒)Rubik's Cube6Joe DeRubertisRubik's Cube6Hirokazu Hiroyama (廣山弘和)Rubik's Cube6Tysun ArsenaultRubik's Cube6Nick LuRubik's Cube6Qixuan Lin (林齐萱)Rubik's Cube6Sebastian ChenRubik's Cube6Alessandra Puspita SetiyantoRubik's Cube6Andy CamannRubik's Cube6Albert Muñoz MartinRubik's Cube6Dave HavilandRubik's Cube6Fabio Seiji MassuiRubik's Cube6María Orosia Pérez CampoRubik's Cube6Paul HaysRubik's Cube6Tomer OvadiaRubik's Cube6Masanori Suzuki (鈴木政範)Rubik's Cube6Yuuya Hekata (邊方裕也)Rubik's Cube6Tina TuRubik's Cube6Anthony TurnerRubik's Cube6Anaïs BolséeRubik's Cube6Wilfried KönigRubik's Cube6Kaustubh NihulRubik's Cube6Donna HaysRubik's Cube6Jason SoRubik's Cube5Sam EttingerRubik's Cube5Travis KruseRubik's Cube5Dan PoseyRubik's Cube5Eiichi Watanabe (渡辺英一)Rubik's Cube5David HarrisRubik's Cube5Lauren LangdonRubik's Cube5Sumit SanmuganathanRubik's Cube5Tomomi Wati (和知友美)Rubik's Cube5Valerie ElsonRubik's Cube5Nikita KrasnogorovRubik's Cube5Carlos de Souza RibeiroRubik's Cube5Paisan Jaikwang (ไพศาล ใจกว้าง)Rubik's Cube5Claudio Alejandro Andrade MartinezRubik's Cube5Igor Massanobu Hashimoto AraujoRubik's Cube5Guillaume DuquenneRubik's Cube5Xingyue Cao (曹星悦)Rubik's Cube5Rohan MaheshRubik's Cube5Maru RiggenbachRubik's Cube5Nobutaka Shiina (椎名信孝)Rubik's Cube5Milo ByrtRubik's Cube5Luana MendietaRubik's Cube5Kyle RobertsRubik's Cube5Itsaya Jaruwattanakun (อิษยา จารุวัฒนกุล)Rubik's Cube5Xicheng Cui (崔锡诚)Rubik's Cube5Yexi Hong (洪业熙)Rubik's Cube5Monicka ManniRubik's Cube5Selami ÇarpanerRubik's Cube5Anita VargaRubik's Cube5Yon Soo ParkRubik's Cube5Zoltán KadaRubik's Cube5Yury TimoshchenkoRubik's Cube5Stuart LernerRubik's Cube5Susan GabrisRubik's Cube5Niko KauffmanRubik's Cube5Joseph MalunayRubik's Cube5Cory HayashiRubik's Cube5Go Nishida (西田豪)Rubik's Cube5Federico SannicolòRubik's Cube5Ivan KogtikovRubik's Cube5Hong Liu (刘红)Rubik's Cube5Arturo Casas ArenasRubik's Cube5Niranjan RamanandRubik's Cube5Erica SinghRubik's Cube5Maria BelyaevaRubik's Cube5Duncan PlompRubik's Cube5Kirk WaltonRubik's Cube5Carolina Oliveira da SilvaRubik's Cube5Eric FabreRubik's Cube5Kanako Ohta (太田佳那子)Rubik's Cube5Jonathan RaskindRubik's Cube5Jill HubbardPyraminx5Nick ZamoraRubik's Cube5Connor BerryRubik's Magic5Sahil LaudRubik's Cube5Iván Marchante FloresRubik's Cube5Jeremy ChongRubik's Cube5Paul HendricksonRubik's Cube5Jason ChernRubik's Cube5Scott TruebloodRubik's Cube5Jonatas da Silva AraujoRubik's Cube4Sergio GarcíaRubik's Cube4Yuexiao Li (李玥霄)Rubik's Cube4Marcos OrtizRubik's Cube4Sahil Srivastava2x2 Cube4Selçuk Soner AkgülRubik's Cube4Justin ChoiRubik's Cube4Felipe Thurler CorrêaRubik's Cube4Yasuo Suzuki (鈴木靖夫)Rubik's Cube4David Ezequiel FernándezRubik's Cube4Moez BhattiRubik's Cube4Enoc Baez MolinaRubik's Cube4Marcus JacksonRubik's Cube4Yanira Ines Taco ValerRubik's Cube4Cristian Gálvez MartínezRubik's Cube4Yingxin Zhao (赵应炘)Rubik's Cube4Shameel AbdullahRubik's Cube4Gary ChangRubik's Cube4Gang Liu (刘刚)Rubik's Cube4Delia ChouRubik's Cube4Jill HiraizumiRubik's Cube4Abat ManguyRubik's Cube4Stefan PabstRubik's Cube4Tao Zhang (张涛)Rubik's Cube4Tony Brock-FisherRubik's Cube4Farina GötteRubik's Cube4Takenori Kataoka (片岡武典)Rubik's Cube4Qiao Ming Yue (乔 明月)Rubik's Cube4Yash ShindeRubik's Cube4Yuuki Tanaka (田中佑樹)Rubik's Cube4Darius VossoughiRubik's Cube4Gustavo Hideki YamadaRubik's Cube4Jessica FridrichRubik's Cube4Akihiro Kawauchi (河内章浩)Rubik's Cube4Geir UgelstadRubik's Cube4Tomotsugu Yamamoto (山本智嗣)Rubik's Cube4Dmytro Volotkovskyi (Дмитро Волотковський)Rubik's Cube4Kuba BindernagelRubik's Cube4Ankit Dinesh ChoudhariRubik's Cube4Sakae Tokuda (徳田栄)Rubik's Cube4Valeriya GaidarlyRubik's Cube4Yoav ZaidenbergRubik's Cube4Wenjun Liang (梁文骏)Rubik's Cube4Mayara Rodrigues MonteiroRubik's Cube4Hugo Hinojos-KabataRubik's Cube4Victor Emanuel Oliveira PintoRubik's Cube4Rafael Katsuyoshi da Costa TateyamaRubik's Cube4Matthew VelasquezRubik's Cube4Constante MarteRubik's Cube4Yanfeng Zhu (朱艳枫)Rubik's Cube4Danny ParksRubik's Cube4Natalia Sanz SerranoRubik's Cube4Zach DodgeRubik's Cube4Gai Higuchi (肥口凱)Rubik's Cube4Ji-Lang Jang (張記郎)Rubik's Cube4Matthew McPhersonRubik's Cube4Fatima HaesemeyerRubik's Magic4Rafid HodaRubik's Cube4Beate NiediekRubik's Cube4Chuanxiang Sun (孙传翔)Rubik's Cube4Michael HettenbachRubik's Cube4Joe KimRubik's Cube4Christina KumalaRubik's Cube4Christa MarkeyRubik's Magic4Federico AbadRubik's Cube4Victor CalmeRubik's Cube4Vanessa EspinoRubik's Cube4Lakshmi NarasimhanRubik's Cube4Ying Shi (石瑛)Rubik's Cube4Victor TevesRubik's Cube4Carson ArmstrongRubik's Cube4Daniel NiemannRubik's Cube4Brandon BlankenshipRubik's Cube4Tejas Ranjit ShahRubik's Cube4Martin BergerRubik's Cube4Rahanik VoraRubik's Cube4Pavel NovákRubik's Cube4Andrea Johanna Ceballos ContrerasRubik's Cube4Sara StapelbroekRubik's Cube4Mohammed EliyazRubik's Cube4Art Adams SrRubik's Cube4Peter ConwayRubik's Cube4Junior NarroRubik's Cube4Alton Hitchcock Jr.Rubik's Cube4Yuetao Zhang (张玥涛)Rubik's Cube4Yuhao Deng (邓宇豪)3x3 one-handed4Santeri VanhalaRubik's Cube4Brandon BakerRubik's Cube4Jan HopRubik's Cube4Xu-Lun Chi (池旭倫)Rubik's Cube4Nianming Hou (侯念明)Rubik's Cube4Mayu Suzuki (鈴木真由)Rubik's Cube4Yunlong Xu (许雲龙)Rubik's Cube4George AgatepRubik's Cube4Jirutkom Marovya (จิรัฐคม มารวย)Rubik's Cube4Hazuki Torii (鳥居葉月)Rubik's Cube4Thomas TemplierRubik's Cube4Jake KirchnerRubik's Cube4Beatriz França CastilloRubik's Cube4Isaac OderbergRubik's Cube4Joy WangRubik's Cube4Thiago de Carvalho MiglianoRubik's Cube4Kathy ZhangRubik's Cube4Rubén Martín MilánRubik's Cube4Qijue Huang (黄启觉)Rubik's Magic4Xiaowen Liao (廖晓文)Rubik's Cube4Tim SchumacherRubik's Cube4Elena Villar VeniniRubik's Cube4Qiaochu YuanRubik's Cube4Patricio Rubén Alfaro FarfánRubik's Cube4Lauren JanasRubik's Cube4Barbara LócsiRubik's Cube4Jeffrey WangRubik's Cube4Salvatore BemboRubik's Cube4Josh MaldonadoRubik's Cube4Kiran ShankarRubik's Cube4Saran Srisathon (ศรัณย์ ศรีสาธร)Rubik's Cube4



Spoiler: SQL code



SELECT personName Pony, cellName Trick, count(distinct competitionId) Performances
FROM Results join Events on Events.id=eventId
GROUP BY personId
HAVING Performances>=4 and count(distinct eventId)=1
ORDER BY Performances desc;


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 28, 2014)

Has anyone gotten a success on their first attempt of all BLD events?


----------



## Stefan (Aug 28, 2014)

Stefan said:


> I confirm Tim's results



Actually I now believe he's slightly wrong, and I was as well. I edited my previous post to say that I checked for *new* personal bests, and here's what I think is correct.

In my list, Jakub Cabaj changes from 29 to 34 because at SilesiaOpen2012 he did match a previous personal best, and Chester Lian enters the list with 25.



Spoiler: Most consecutive competitions with at least one personal best, starting with your first competition





```
Mats Valk               47 (ended at AmstelveenOpen2012)
Sébastien Auroux        42 (ended at GHSIngenhovenparkOpen2011)
Tim Reynolds            41 (ended at MITFall2010)
Bence Barát             39 (ended at ZonhovenOpen2012)
Milán Baticz            39 (ended at RomanianOpen2012)
Gaël Dusser             38 (ended at RubikkuChamp2012)
Jan Bentlage            38 (ended at HessenOpen2013)
Mike Hughey             38 (ended at DixonSummer2013)
Wojciech Szatanowski    38 (ended at PoznanOpen2014)
Geert Bicler            37 (ended at HEMMariCubikOpen2013)
Thompson Clarke         37 (ongoing)
Daniel Sheppard         36 (ended at Euro2014)
Evan Liu                36 (ongoing)
Kevin Costello III      36 (ongoing)
Christopher Olson       35 (ongoing)
Jakub Cabaj             34 (ended at PolishOpen2013)
Kit Clement             34 (ongoing)
Michael Röhrer          34 (ended at MunichOpen2013)
Brúnó Bereczki          33 (ended at GELOpen2012)
Dan Dzoan               33 (ended at BerkeleyFall2009)
Hunor Bózsing           33 (ongoing)
Javier Tirado Ortiz     33 (ended at DualGames2013)
Mike Kotch              33 (ended at WC2013)
Nathan Dwyer            33 (ongoing)
Ryohei Yoshioka         32 (ended at KansaiOpen2014)
Niklas Spies            31 (ended at AachenSummer2012)
Yumu Tabuchi            31 (ended at UTOpen2013)
Corey Sakowski          30 (ended at Newark2013)
Edward Lin              30 (ended at CalDay2012)
Henrik Buus Aagaard     30 (ended at VejstrupOpen2011)
Tomoaki Okayama         30 (ended at JapanOpen2012)
Kai Jiptner             29 (ended at ErfurtOpen2013)
Krzysztof Kuncki        29 (ended at RadomOpen2013)
Louis Cormier           29 (ongoing)
Marcin Jakubowski       29 (ended at CzechOpen2011)
Michael Gottlieb        29 (ongoing)
Łukasz Cichecki         29 (ongoing)
Bertalan Bodor          28 (ongoing)
Ernie Pulchny           28 (ended at YaleSpring2013)
Przemysław Kaleta       28 (ended at KielceCubeAttack2014)
Robert Yau              28 (ongoing)
Sanio Kasumovic         28 (ended at GELOpen2012)
Simon Westlund          28 (ongoing)
Ting Sheng Bao Yang     28 (ongoing)
Dániel Varga            27 (ended at DutchOpen2011)
Edouard Chambon         27 (ended at SwissOpen2009)
Jean-Louis Mathieu      27 (ended at FrenchOpen2010)
John Brechon            27 (ended at DixonWinter2013)
Maarten Smit            27 (ended at AmstelveenOpen2013)
Mariano D'Imperio       27 (ongoing)
Tobias Droste           27 (ongoing)
Zach Goldman            27 (ended at CCFCFall2013)
Brandon Mikel           26 (ended at IowaCornLovers2014)
Chia-Liang Tai          26 (ended at CrossstraitCubing2014)
Chunyu Zhang 2          26 (ongoing)
Erik Akkersdijk         26 (ended at Netherlands2008)
Julian David            26 (ongoing)
Marco Rota              26 (ongoing)
Sebastian Weyer         26 (ongoing)
Vincent Hartanto Utomo  26 (ongoing)
Yuuki Kobayashi         26 (ongoing)
Artur Kristof           25 (ended at PoznanOpen2014)
Björn Korbanka          25 (ended at Euro2012)
Chester Lian            25 (ended at NewAlbany2013)
Everett Kelly           25 (ended at NiseiWeek2014)
Fubo Wang               25 (ended at BUAAOpen2013)
Joey Gouly              25 (ended at UKNationals2010)
Kanneti Sae Han         25 (ended at FrenchOpen2011)
Kåre Krig               25 (ended at KarlstadOpen2010)
Michał Pleskowicz       25 (ended at ManufakturaOpen2013)
Olivér Perge            25 (ended at ObeiObeiOpen2009)
Rafael Werneck Cinoto   25 (ended at AmericanaOpen2012)
Tim Habermaas           25 (ended at Euro2012)
Tim Wong                25 (ended at NiseiWeek2014)
```






Spoiler: Code





```
import mysql.connector
from itertools import groupby
from operator import itemgetter

# Connect to the database
cnx = mysql.connector.connect(host='localhost', database='wca_export', user='wca_export', password='XXX')
cursor = cnx.cursor()

# Get the raw data
cursor.execute('''
SELECT personId, competitionId, eventId, best, average, personName
FROM Results join Competitions on Competitions.id=competitionId
ORDER BY personId, year, month, day, endMonth, endDay, competitionId, eventId, roundId''')

# Determine the streaks
streaks = []
for personId, results in groupby(cursor, itemgetter(0)):
    length = 0
    PB = {}
    for competitionId, results in groupby(results, itemgetter(1)):
        withPB = False
        for personId, competitionId, eventId, best, average, personName in results:
            for what, value in ((eventId + '_s', best), (eventId + '_a', average)):
                if value > 0 and (what not in PB or value <= PB[what]):
                    withPB = True
                    PB[what] = value
        if not withPB:
            break
        length += 1
    if length >= 25:
        streaks.append((-length, personName, 'ongoing' if withPB else 'ended at ' + competitionId))

# Show the results
for length, personName, ending in sorted(streaks):
    print('{:23} {} ({})'.format(personName.split(' (')[0], -length, ending))

# Close
cursor.close()
cnx.close()
```


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 28, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> Has anyone gotten a success on their first attempt of all BLD events?



I'm close: first attempt 3/5/MBLD, second attempt 4BLD .


----------



## Pro94 (Aug 28, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> Has anyone gotten a success on their first attempt of all BLD events?



https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003POCH01

Success in: 3x3 BLD, 4x4 BLD, 5x5 BLD, 3x3 Multi BLD and 3x3 Multi BLD (old style) on first attempt.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 28, 2014)

Pro94 said:


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003POCH01
> 
> Success in: 3x3 BLD, 4x4 BLD, 5x5 BLD, 3x3 Multi BLD and 3x3 Multi BLD (old style) on first attempt.



Oh wow, I didn't know that.


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 29, 2014)

My PB streak won't end  I dont have a mean yet. Might go cuz 45 min away in ann arbor...


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 29, 2014)

Pro94 said:


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003POCH01
> 
> Success in: 3x3 BLD, 4x4 BLD, 5x5 BLD, 3x3 Multi BLD and 3x3 Multi BLD (old style) on first attempt.





Stefan said:


> Oh wow, I didn't know that.


Ah dang, I was hoping to be the first  (I just need 5BLD)

Nice job though.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 29, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> Ah dang, I was hoping to be the first  (I just need 5BLD)



Since I didn't try 4BLD until 2011, there's a good chance I wasn't the first, either.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm surprised. It's already quite rare to succeed in just 3BLD, 4BLD and 5BLD at first try. Only four people have done so:

2007-07-14 István Kocza
2011-08-12 Stefan Pochmann
2011-10-22 Habibi
2012-11-03 Nevins Chan Pak Hoong (陈百鸿)

All of us also succeeded at our first multiblind, and István and me also at our first old style multiblind (didn't exist anymore for the others).

However, I realized I didn't succeed at my first (and only) possibly somewhat official speedblind attempt. It was at Euro 2006 and I don't remember how official it was.



Spoiler: Code to find people who succeeded at their first 3BLD, 4BLD and 5BLD





```
[noparse]import mysql.connector
from collections import defaultdict

# Connect to the database
cnx = mysql.connector.connect(host='localhost', database='wca_export', user='wca_export', password='XXX')
cursor = cnx.cursor()

# Get the raw data
cursor.execute('''
SELECT personId, personName, eventId, date(year*10000+month*100+day), value1, value2, value3, value4, value5
FROM Results join Competitions on Competitions.id=competitionId join Rounds on Rounds.id=roundId
WHERE eventId in ('333bf', '444bf', '555bf')
ORDER BY year, month, day, endMonth, endDay, Rounds.rank''')

# Dance
successes = defaultdict(set)
fails = defaultdict(set)
for personId, personName, eventId, date, *values in cursor:
    for v in values:
        if (v > 0 or v == -1) and eventId not in successes[personId] | fails[personId]:
            (successes[personId] if v > 0 else fails[personId]).add(eventId)
            if len(successes[personId]) == 3:
                link = '[url=https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i={}]{}[/url]'.format(personId, personName)
                print(date, link)

# Close
cursor.close()
cnx.close()
[/noparse]
```


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 29, 2014)

Nevins got a 3BLD mo3 on his first try too. Really impressive.

At least I can go for the arbitrary goal of being the first person in Oceania to success their first attempt of every BLD event.

Curious, why did you not try 4BLD until 2011?


----------



## Stefan (Aug 29, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> Curious, why did you not try 4BLD until 2011?



I'm slow and thus almost never did big cube BLD. At Euro 2004 I basically had the choice between 4BLD and 5BLD and chose the latter because Dror and Richard were way faster than me and had two chances at 4BLD and so I thought my only chance to win something and set a world record was to go for 5BLD. At Worlds 2005 I might have had the same strategy, don't remember. And the next time I did any big cube BLD, I did them both.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 29, 2014)

Stefan said:


> I'm slow and thus almost never did big cube BLD. At Euro 2004 I basically had the choice between 4BLD and 5BLD and chose the latter because Dror and Richard were way faster than me and had two chances at 4BLD and so I thought my only chance to win something and set a world record was to go for 5BLD. At Worlds 2005 I might have had the same strategy, don't remember. And the next time I did any big cube BLD, I did them both.


Oh that makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## LarsN (Aug 29, 2014)

I wonder how many had succesful multi blind before they got a single 3BLD? I know I did by the old style multi, but I'm guessing its rare.

EDIT: I just thought that it might not be that rare, that someone got 1/2, but maybe that could be excluded?


----------



## porkynator (Aug 29, 2014)

LarsN said:


> I wonder how many had succesful multi blind before they got a single 3BLD? I know I did by the old style multi, but I'm guessing its rare.
> 
> EDIT: I just thought that it might not be that rare, that someone got 1/2, but maybe that could be excluded?



At my first comp I got 5/7 multi but DNFed my 3BLD attempts. Don't know whether I should put a "" or a "" here.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 29, 2014)

LarsN said:


> I wonder how many had succesful multi blind before they got a single 3BLD? I know I did by the old style multi, but I'm guessing its rare.
> 
> EDIT: I just thought that it might not be that rare, that someone got 1/2, but maybe that could be excluded?


I got a 1/2 and a 5/7 multi, before my first 3BLD success..


----------



## Cale S (Aug 29, 2014)

LarsN said:


> I wonder how many had succesful multi blind before they got a single 3BLD?


I had a successful 5BLD before a successful 3BLD. They were at the same comp, but 5BLD was held first.
It was also my second competition. Has anyone gotten a 5BLD success at their first competition?


----------



## Pro94 (Aug 29, 2014)

Cale S said:


> I had a successful 5BLD before a successful 3BLD. They were at the same comp, but 5BLD was held first.
> It was also my second competition. Has anyone gotten a 5BLD success at their first competition?



Roman Strakhov: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012STRA02
Habibi: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011HABI01#555bf

Habibi on his 1st ever try, Roman on second.


----------



## tomatotrucks (Sep 1, 2014)

Has anyone who's competed in OH and 3x3 been faster in OH than 3x3?


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 1, 2014)

tomatotrucks said:


> Has anyone who's competed in OH and 3x3 been faster in OH than 3x3?



I know there have been more, but of the top of my head: Neil Morales. His OH single is faster than his TH single.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 1, 2014)

tomatotrucks said:


> Has anyone who's competed in OH and 3x3 been faster in OH than 3x3?



Turbo also had a faster OH than 2H single in 2012: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009SUKH01


----------



## SolveThatCube (Sep 1, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> I know there have been more, but of the top of my head: Neil Morales. His OH single is faster than his TH single.



wow


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 1, 2014)

Might have been asked before: which pair of people have been at the most competitions together?


----------



## Pro94 (Sep 1, 2014)

tomatotrucks said:


> Has anyone who's competed in OH and 3x3 been faster in OH than 3x3?



Only 6 for single:


RatioBest 3x3Best 3x3 OHName1.127528.2025.01Yanquan Wen1.072117.0915.94Yaozong Liang1.0708307.36287.05Zhiquiang Hao1.06249.889.30Neil Morales1.032216.0215.52Chun Lin1.031718.8618.28Pu Su


And 2 for average:


RatioBest 3x3Best 3x3 OHName1.013126.3926.05Julia Angel Lopez Borja1.009431.1730.88Chenxi Shan


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Pro94 said:


> Only 6 for single:
> 
> 
> RatioBest 3x3Best 3x3 OHName1.127528.2025.01Yanquan Wen1.072117.0915.94Yaozong Liang1.0708307.36287.05Zhiquiang Hao1.06249.889.30Neil Morales1.032216.0215.52Chun Lin1.031718.8618.28Pu Su
> ...



heh if i dont participate in 3x3 in my next comp, that number will become 7


----------



## Stefan (Sep 1, 2014)

MTGjumper said:


> Might have been asked before: which pair of people have been at the most competitions together?





Spoiler: Pairs at most competitions (minimum 50)



Using data from WCA_export458_20140901 and Stefan's WCA statistics tool.


*personId**personId**competitions*Ton DennenbroekMaria Oey79Ron van BruchemTon Dennenbroek75Ton DennenbroekLars Vandenbergh73Sinpei Araki (荒木慎平)Nobuaki Suga (菅信昭)72Erik AkkersdijkArnaud van Galen69Bob BurtonJaclyn Sawler68Clément GalletFrançois Courtès65Bob BurtonTim Reynolds65Ton DennenbroekArnaud van Galen64Fumiki Koseki (古関章記)Sinpei Araki (荒木慎平)64Ron van BruchemLars Vandenbergh62Ton DennenbroekErik Akkersdijk62Ron van BruchemHanneke Rijks62Shelley ChangJeremy Fleischman62Fumiki Koseki (古関章記)Nobuaki Suga (菅信昭)61Sébastien AurouxFrançois Courtès61Bob BurtonKian Barry60Erik AkkersdijkSébastien Auroux59Lars VandenberghArnaud van Galen59Ron van BruchemErik Akkersdijk58Sébastien AurouxJan Bentlage58Bob BurtonRowe Hessler58Tomasz ŻołnowskiMarcin Jakubowski58Nobuaki Suga (菅信昭)Hideki Niina (新名秀樹)57Sébastien AurouxLaura Ohrndorf57Sinpei Araki (荒木慎平)Hideki Niina (新名秀樹)57Ron van BruchemMats Valk56Sinpei Araki (荒木慎平)Yohei Oka (岡要平)55Ron van BruchemArnaud van Galen55Tim ReynoldsRowe Hessler54Lars VandenberghFrançois Courtès54Arnaud van GalenMaria Oey54Sinpei Araki (荒木慎平)Takayuki Ookusa (大艸尊之)53Lars VandenberghErik Akkersdijk53Erik AkkersdijkMaria Oey52Mats ValkHanneke Rijks52Sinpei Araki (荒木慎平)Yu Nakajima (中島悠)51Lars VandenberghMaria Oey51Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Nobuaki Suga (菅信昭)51Ron van BruchemMaria Oey51Shelley ChangAdam Zamora50Erik AkkersdijkMats Valk50Arnaud van GalenFrançois Courtès50Jeremy FleischmanDevin Corr-Robinett50Shelley ChangDevin Corr-Robinett50Tim ReynoldsKian Barry50



Spoiler: SQL code



CREATE TABLE participations
SELECT distinct Results.personId, competitionId
FROM Results
WHERE personId in (SELECT personId FROM Results GROUP BY personId HAVING count(distinct competitionId)>=50);

SELECT a.personId, b.personId, count(*) competitions
FROM participations a, participations b
WHERE a.competitionId=b.competitionId and a.personId<b.personId
GROUP BY a.personId, b.personId
HAVING competitions>=50
ORDER BY competitions desc;

DROP TABLE participations;








Spoiler: Triples at most competitions (minimum 50)



Using data from WCA_export458_20140901 and Stefan's WCA statistics tool.


*personId**personId**personId**competitions*Fumiki Koseki (古関章記)Sinpei Araki (荒木慎平)Nobuaki Suga (菅信昭)57Ron van BruchemTon DennenbroekLars Vandenbergh54Sinpei Araki (荒木慎平)Nobuaki Suga (菅信昭)Hideki Niina (新名秀樹)53Ton DennenbroekArnaud van GalenMaria Oey52Ron van BruchemTon DennenbroekErik Akkersdijk52Ton DennenbroekErik AkkersdijkMaria Oey51Ton DennenbroekLars VandenberghMaria Oey51Ron van BruchemMats ValkHanneke Rijks50Ron van BruchemTon DennenbroekMaria Oey50



Spoiler: SQL code



CREATE TABLE participations
SELECT distinct Results.personId, competitionId
FROM Results
WHERE personId in (SELECT personId FROM Results GROUP BY personId HAVING count(distinct competitionId)>=50);

SELECT a.personId, b.personId, c.personId, count(*) competitions
FROM participations a, participations b, participations c
WHERE a.competitionId=b.competitionId and a.competitionId=c.competitionId and a.personId<b.personId and b.personId<c.personId
GROUP BY a.personId, b.personId, c.personId
HAVING competitions>=50
ORDER BY competitions desc;

DROP TABLE participations;


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks Stefan! I was thinking of this request too but I never asked because I just assumed that perhaps it's too hard to fulfil. I have a (weird) related request.

Longest time taken for any two competitors to "reunite"? e.g. Competitors A and B compete in 2009 and never compete with each other again until 2014. So the time taken for them to reunite is 5 years.


----------



## Cale S (Sep 1, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Longest time taken for any two competitors to "reunite"? e.g. Competitors A and B compete in 2009 and never compete with each other again until 2014. So the time taken for them to reunite is 5 years.


21 years for Jessica Fridrich and Lars Petrus. Not sure who it'd be if you don't include WC1982.


How many people have WCA profiles but no results other than DNF or DNS?


----------



## TMOY (Sep 1, 2014)

Cale S said:


> 21 years for Jessica Fridrich and Lars Petrus. Not sure who it'd be if you don't include WC1982.



Not sure of who it would be if you included the comps of ths 80s (including only WC82 is artificial), but my guess is 31 years for Guus Razoux Schulz and Marc Waterman. My own PB is 26 years 10 months (with Stéphane Escaich).


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 1, 2014)

Having fun trying out Stefan's tool:



Spoiler: Largest competitions ranked by number of competitors



Using data from WCA_export458_20140901 and Stefan's WCA forum statistics tool.


rank*name**year**personIds*1World Rubik's Cube Championship 201320135802US Nationals 201420144973World Rubik's Cube Championship 200920093274World Rubik's Cube Championship 201120112925European Rubik's Cube Championship 201220122856Rubik's Cube European Championships 201420142697United States National Championships 201220122598Aachen Open 201120112309United States Rubik's Cube Championships 2010201022710European Rubik's Cube Championship 2010201022711Polish Nationals 2014201421812World Rubik's Cube Championship 2007200721413United States National Championships 2011201120414Shaastra Cube Open 2014201420315MPEI Open 2013201319816Fénix 2014201419517Guangdong Open 2013201319018Polish Nationals 2013201318219SLS Gliwice 2014201418020Indian Cube Challenge 2013201317821MPEI Open 2012201216622Guangdong Open 2009200916223SLS Chorzow 2014201416224Beijing Summer Open 2009200916225Spanish Championship 2009200915826Indian Nationals 2014201415827Iran Open 2011201115428Aachen Open 2010201015429ShenYang Open 2011201115430Suzhou Open 2014201415331Jakarta Open 2010201015232Malaysian Open 2009200915133San Francisco Open 2009200915034Guangdong Open 2008200814935Rubik's World Championship 2005200514936Beijing Metropolis Open 2009200914937Indonesian Championship 2010201014838Philippines Open 2008200814739SLS Jastrzebie 2013201314740German Nationals 2010201014641Shanghai Summer 2012201214642Hungarian Open 2009200914443Polish Open 2014201414144Asian Championship 2012201214145Pantheon Cube Open 2014201413946SLS Bielsko-Biala 2014201413647SLS Tarnowskie Gory 2014201413648Thailand Open 2009200913649US Nationals 2009200913550Shanghai Summer 2013201313451Liberty Science Center Open 2013201313452Malaysian Cube Open 2010201013353Prasadz ICC Juniors 2013201313254SLS Rybnik 2014201413255P3 Grand Open 2014201413156Warsaw Open 2014201413057Speed Cubing Mumbai Unlimited 2014201413058Asian Championship 2010201012959Hungarian Open 2008200812960Ukraine Open 2012201212761Alpha Cube BUAA Open 2010201012762German Open 2011201112763National Cubing Region Open 2014201412764NULAU Kharkiv Winter 2013201312465Iran Open 2012201212366MPEI Open 2011201112367German Open 2010201012368Shaastra Cube Open 2013201312269Indonesian Open 2011201112270Carte Blanche Kube Open 2014201412271Indiana 2014201412172French Championship 2012201212173Taiwan Summer Open 2012201212074SESC/Santos 2011201112075Cross-strait Cubing Exchange 2014201411976Duanwu Festival Open 2009200911977Canadian Open 2013201311978Tokyo Open 2006200611879DJ Open 2013201311880European Championship 2008200811781Guangzhou CCSA Championship 2013201311682Toronto Open Winter 2013201311683Brasileiro Etapa de Verão 2014201411684CMI Fiesta Open 2013201311685Pragyan Cube Open 2011201111586KCA Korea Open 2008200811587Jakarta Ceria Open 2010201011288Indian Cube Challenge 2014201411289Kielce Cube Attack 2014201411290Taiwan Summer Open 2013201311291Campeonato Brasileiro de Cubo Mágico 2013201311292Munich Open 2013201311193SLS Czestochowa 2013201311194CanadianCUBING Fifty 2014201411095Hungarian Open 2011201111096SAFRA Singapore Open 2009200911097Campeonato Profecía 2012201211098Bydgoszcz Summer 2014201410999SESC Santos 20122012109100Spanish Championship 20132013109101Caltech Fall Open 20132013108102German Open 20122012108103Kharkiv Open 20142014108104Berkeley Spring 20142014108105Toronto Open Winter 20112011107106SESC Santo Amaro 20142014107107Moscow North-West Open 20122012107108SLS Zaglebie 20132013107109National TPoly Rubik's Cube Open 20142014107110Hungarian Open 20122012106111Pragyan Cube Open 2012201210611230th Anniversary MegaHouse Cup 20102010105113Cubing Fest 20142014105114Canadian Open 20112011104115US Nationals and Open 20082008104116Beijing Spring Open 20092009103117Munich Open 20102010103118Bangkok Open 20102010103119Brasileiro Etapa de Inverno 20142014103120Hong Kong Open 20092009102121Harbin Open 20092009102122Guangdong Open 20102010102123Aachen Summer Open 20122012102124German Nationals 20112011102125Caltech Winter competition 20072007102126French Open 20092009102127Kuikuiltik 20122012102128Shanghai Weisuo Open 20092009101129Canadian Open 20092009101130Toronto Open Spring 20142014101131São Paulo Open 20132013101132Toronto Open Winter 20102010100133Princeton Winter 20142014100134DJ SpeedCubing Open 20122012100135Toronto Open Fall 20102010100136Colombia Nationals 2014201499137Oficina Open 2012201299138German Nationals 2009200999139Russia Open 2011201199140Iran Rubikup 2012201298141Princeton Fall 2010201098142Nanjing Normal University 2013201397143Taiwan Winter Open 2009200997144Shenzhen Summer Open 2009200997145Hungarian Open 2013201397146SLS Swierklany 2013201397147VIT Rubik's Challenge 2013201397148Nanjing Spring 2012201296149Ukrainian Open 2013201396150Harbin Open 2014201496151Indiana 2013201395152Australian Nationals 2014201495153Taiwan Summer Open 2010201095154Dutch Open 2011201195155Japan Open 2012201295156Indiana 2012201295157Newark Winter competition 2009200994158GLS Summer 2013201394159Nanjing Open 2009200994160Japan Open 2010201094161Japan Open 2007200794162Hefei Open 2013201394163ChangChun 2010201094164European Rubik's Cube Championship 2006200694165Nanjing Spring Open 2010201093166Spanish Championship 2011201193167Rybnik Open 2013201393168Beijing Summer Open 2014201493169Dnepr Cube Day 2014201493170Toronto Open Summer 2010201093171Hangzhou Open 2011201192172MIT Spring 2012201292173Cubing ATMOSphere 2013201392174Israel Championship 2014201492175Kharkiv Winter 2012201292176Polish Open 2008200892177Caltech Winter Open 2014201492178Beijing Spring 2011201191179Aguascalientes Summer 2014201491180Singapore Rubik's Cube Competition 2014201491181São Paulo Open 2014201491182Nanjing Spring 2011201190183Henan Open 2010201090184Xi'an Open 2009200990185Changchun Open 2010201090186Hong Kong Open 2008200890187German Nationals 2012201290188Shanghai Open 2010201090189Japan Open 2009200989190CMI Fiesta Open 2014201489191Japan Open 2008200889192Princeton Spring 2013201389193Hungarian Open 2010201089194World Rubik's Games Championship 2003200388195Chojnice Open 2013201388196Campeonato Nacional Chile 2013201388197Palacio del Cubo 2013201388198Aachen Open 2009200988199Speed Cubing Mumbai Unlimited 2013201388200Thailand Open 2010201088



Spoiler: SQL code



SELECT Competitions.name, year, count(personId) personIds

FROM

(SELECT competitionId, personId

FROM Results

GROUP BY personId, competitionId

) tmp

JOIN Competitions ON Competitions.id = competitionId

GROUP BY Competitions.name

ORDER BY personIds DESC;








Spoiler: Largest competitions in USA ranked by number of competitors



Using data from WCA_export458_20140901 and Stefan's WCA forum statistics tool.


rank*name**year**personIds*1World Rubik's Cube Championship 201320135802US Nationals 201420144973United States National Championships 201220122594United States Rubik's Cube Championships 201020102275United States National Championships 201120112046San Francisco Open 200920091507Rubik's World Championship 200520051498US Nationals 200920091359Liberty Science Center Open 2013201313410Indiana 2014201412111Berkeley Spring 2014201410812Caltech Fall Open 2013201310813US Nationals and Open 2008200810414Caltech Winter competition 2007200710215Princeton Winter 2014201410016Princeton Fall 201020109817Indiana 201320139518Indiana 201220129519Newark Winter competition 200920099420MIT Spring 201220129221Caltech Winter Open 201420149222Princeton Spring 201320138923Bay Area Speedcubin' 2 201420148824Caltech Winter Open 201320138625Princeton Open 200820088626Berkeley Fall 201320138527US Nationals 200620068528Princeton Fall 201220128529Jersey Shore Open 201220128330Berkeley Spring competition 200720078231Yale Spring 201420148232Princeton Fall 201120118233River Hill Winter 201420148034Caltech Fall competition 200820088035MIT Fall 200920097936Caltech Winter 201120117937Washington DC Winter 201120117738Caltech Spring Open 201420147739Liberty Science Center Open 201220127640Liberty Science Center Open 201120117641Berkeley Fall 201120117542New Albany 201220127543Dixon Spring 201420147544Michigan 201420147445Michigan May Madness 201420147346Harvard Fall 201320137347Caltech Winter 201220127248Indiana 201120117249BASC 3: Flagj Day 201420147250Liberty Science Center Open 201020107251Newark Head to Head 201120117152Chesapeake Science Point Fall 201320137053Levittown Open 201220127054Berkeley Fall competition 200720077055Indiana Winter 201020107056Harvard Spring 201320137057Monmouth County Open 201320137058MIT Fall 201020107059River Hill Winter 2012 competition20127060Cube Kingdom II 201420147061US Open 200720077062MIT Fall 201120117063River Hill Winter 201320136964CCFC Fall 201320136965Slow 'n Steady Fall 201320136966Iowa Corn Lovers 201420146967Lexington Spring 201420146868River Hill Summer 2012 competition20126869EPGY Stanford Winter 200920096870Chesapeake Science Point Fall 201220126871Caltech Spring competition 200620066772Nisei Week 201420146773Cubetcha 201320136674Berkeley Winter 201020106675Berkeley Autumn 201220126576Caltech Discovery Spring competition 200720076577Caltech Fall 201120116578Harvard Spring 201220126579Chesapeake Science Point Spring 201320136580Caltech Fall competition 200720076581Newark Head to Head 201320136582MIT Spring 201120116483Stanford Fall competition 200920096484Newark Open 200820086485Chicago Open 201020106386Captain's Cove competition 201220126387Starlight Open 201420146388Antelope Valley Fall 201320136389Tree Town 201320136390MIT Spring 201020106391Berkeley Fall competition 200820086392Cornell Open Spring 201420146293Houston Winter Open 201420146294Nisei Week Open 201020106295Winona Open 201320136296UC Berkeley Fall competition 200620066097Vidar Open 201120116098Newark Head to Head 201220126099Harvard Fall 2011201160100Caltech Spring 2012201260



Spoiler: SQL code



SELECT Competitions.name, year, count(personId) personIds

FROM

(SELECT competitionId, personId

FROM Results

GROUP BY personId, competitionId

) tmp

JOIN Competitions ON Competitions.id = competitionId

WHERE Competitions.countryId = 'USA'

GROUP BY Competitions.name

ORDER BY personIds DESC;


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 1, 2014)

Another try with it:



Spoiler: Competitions with most solves



Using data from WCA_export458_20140901 and Stefan's WCA forum statistics tool.


rank*name**year**totalSolves*1World Rubik's Cube Championship 20132013176642US Nationals 20142014155113Rubik's Cube European Championships 20142014103384United States National Championships 20122012100875World Rubik's Cube Championship 2011201191626European Rubik's Cube Championship 2012201291367United States Rubik's Cube Championships 2010201079088United States National Championships 2011201171199World Rubik's Cube Championship 20092009662810European Rubik's Cube Championship 20102010645111Aachen Open 20112011565212Polish Nationals 20142014520913Fénix 20142014497914US Nationals 20092009472815Indian Nationals 20142014469116SLS Gliwice 20142014448317Asian Championship 20122012436218Polish Nationals 20132013435119Warsaw Open 20142014434020Kielce Cube Attack 20142014431221Polish Open 20142014424122Hungarian Open 20092009392123SLS Chorzow 20142014385924MPEI Open 20132013385825Cubing Fest 20142014382726Guangdong Open 20132013373227Kuikuiltik 20122012369028Munich Open 20132013367529Indian Cube Challenge 20132013366130MPEI Open 20122012361531German Open 20112011355532German Nationals 20112011353433SLS Rybnik 20142014351234Indonesian Open 20112011349335Asian Championship 20102010338236World Rubik's Cube Championship 20072007333937German Open 20122012333738NULAU Kharkiv Winter 20132013328739Taiwan Summer Open 20142014327840Hungarian Open 20112011327041Guangdong Open 20092009325442Ukrainian Nationals 20142014318543SLS Zaglebie 20132013317744Canadian Open 20112011314745Kharkiv Open 20142014314146Taiwan Summer Open 20132013313647European Championship 20082008313648German Nationals 20102010310249Canadian Open 20132013309650Moscow North-West Open 20122012308551Cross-strait Cubing Exchange 20142014306652Bydgoszcz Summer 20142014305953Aguascalientes Summer 20142014300154Brasileiro Etapa de Inverno 20142014299755Spanish Championship 20132013297956Frankfurt Cube Days 20142014296657Aachen Open 20102010295558German Open 20102010294159Hessen Open 20122012292360Jura Open 20122012288961Speed Cubing Mumbai Unlimited 20142014288662Dutch Open 20112011288063MIT Spring 20122012287964Aachen Summer Open 20122012286465Chojnice Open 20142014285966Warszawa Open 20122012285367Austrian Open 20122012284168Hungarian Open 20102010283969Munich Open 20102010283870SESC Santos 20122012283671Indonesian Championship 20102010283672São Paulo Open 20132013283473Cologne Open 20102010283274Kharkiv Winter 20122012280875Hungarian Open 20122012280676Düsseldorf Open 20112011278777ABHC 20142014278278Czech Open 20142014277879Franconia Open 20132013276780SLS Jastrzebie 20132013275981Chojnice Open 20132013274982Indian Cube Challenge 20142014274483Polish Nationals 20122012274284Polish Open 20122012272585Hessen Open 20142014272386Munich Open 20112011270887Hessen Open 20132013267788Shanghai Summer 20122012266989SLS Bielsko-Biala 20142014266790Colombia Nationals 20142014261891Ukraine Open 20122012260792BW Open 20132013260593SLS Tarnowskie Gory 20142014260594German Nationals 20132013260395Welwyn Garden City Open 20142014258996German Nationals 20122012258597Iran Open 20122012258198Rumia Open 20142014255399Shaastra Cube Open 201420142543100Saarland Open 201220122543101Malaysian Cube Open 201020102543102Hefei Open 201320132536103Iran Open 201120112534104São Paulo Open 201420142533105MPEI Open 201120112524106Campeonato Brasileiro de Cubo Mágico 201320132520107Hefei Spring 201420142513108UK Rubik's Cube Championship 201320132505109Danish Open 201120112500110Munich Open 201220122493111Düsseldorf Open 201020102484112Zonhoven Open 201320132482113Campeonato Profecía 201220122463114Hamburg Open 201120112459115Polish Nationals 201120112459116Nottingham Open 201420142419117BW Open 201220122412118Michigan 201420142411119Taiwan Summer Open 201220122411120Cube Factory 201320132407121Swedish Championship 201120112401122Indiana 201420142398123UK Open 201220122389124Czech Open 201220122375125Benelux Open 201020102343126Aleksandrus Cube 201420142343127Czech Open 201120112341128Russia Open 201120112340129Hungarian Open 201320132331130Jakarta Ceria Open 201020102328131Brasileiro Etapa de Verão 201420142326132Guangdong Open 201020102325133Minx Open 201420142315134Japan Open 201020102312135Polish Open 201320132299136Czech Open 201020102298137Slovenian Open 201220122295138Frankfurt Cube Days 201220122293139UK Open 201120112264140French Open 200920092258141Chongqing Open 201420142252142Australian Nationals 201420142236143Kansai Open 201220122232144SLS Czestochowa 201320132229145Tula Open 201420142229146US Nationals and Open 200820082224147Hefei Spring 201220122217148Bialystok Open 201120112207149Japan Open 201220122205150Altbier 201220122203151Altbier 201120112203152Spanish Championship 201120112201153French Championship 201320132200154Ukrainian Open 201320132198155SESC/Santos 201120112194156DJ Open 201320132185157Oleksandriia Open 201420142184158Iran Rubikup 201220122181159Polish Nationals 201020102181160Beijing Winter 201220122181161Hong Kong Open 200920092169162PLS Sopot 201420142162163Hasselt Open 201320132150164N8W8 Summer 201420142146165Suzhou Open 201420142138166German Open 201420142137167Back to the Palace 201420142136168Hungarian Open 200820082135169Nanjing Spring 201220122133170East German Open 201020102131171Polish Open 200920092125172SLS Swierklany 201320132121173Canadian Open 200920092120174Hong Kong Open 201020102119175Spanish Championship 201220122113176Alpha Cube BUAA Open 201020102108177Didas Brest 201420142106178Guangdong Open 201220122104179Danish Open 201220122097180Norwegian Championship 201220122094181German Open 200920092094182Jakarta Open 201020102091183Grudziadz Open 201320132079184Austrian Open 201320132074185Nottingham Summer 201420142069186Oleksandriia Open 201220122068187N8W8 Summer 201220122066188CanadianCUBING Fifty 201420142065189Toronto Open Winter 201320132059190Madrid Open Rubik 201020102059191Beijing Summer Open 200920092056192Indiana 201220122054193Czech Open 200920092053194Philippines Open 200820082053195Borneo Championship 201220122049196Spanish Championship 200920092049197Human Rights Day 201120112049198N8W8 Summer 201320132048199Swedish Open 201020102048200Dvina Open 201420142039201National Cubing Region Open 201420142038202German Open 201320132038203Montpellier Open 201120112036204Masterpress Summer 201420142029205Belgian Open 201020102027206Zonhoven Open 201420142027207GLS Autumn Reda 201320132025208Vesoul Open Rubik 201220122016209Twente Open 201220122015210Podolian Open 201320132007211Franconia Open 201420142006212Indiana 201320132004



Spoiler: SQL code



SELECT Competitions.name, year, sum(solves) totalSolves

FROM

(SELECT
competitionId,

sum((value1>0)+(value2>0)+(value3>0)+(value4>0)+(value5>0)) solves

FROM Results

GROUP BY competitionId) tmp

JOIN Competitions ON Competitions.id = competitionId

GROUP BY Competitions.name

ORDER BY totalSolves DESC
;








Spoiler: USA competition total solves



Using data from WCA_export458_20140901 and Stefan's WCA forum statistics tool.


rank*name**year**totalSolves*1World Rubik's Cube Championship 20132013176642US Nationals 20142014155113United States National Championships 20122012100874United States Rubik's Cube Championships 2010201079085United States National Championships 2011201171196US Nationals 2009200947287MIT Spring 2012201228798Michigan 2014201424119Indiana 20142014239810US Nationals and Open 20082008222411Indiana 20122012205412Indiana 20132013200413Princeton Spring 20132013193914Princeton Fall 20102010193415Princeton Fall 20122012193216Princeton Winter 20142014192317Indiana 20112011176518Caltech Fall Open 20132013172419Princeton Fall 20112011166520Liberty Science Center Open 20132013158721Caltech Winter Open 20142014158722San Francisco Open 20092009158023Levittown Open 20122012154924Jersey Shore Open 20122012153525MIT Fall 20092009152826Blizzard Town 20142014151727New Albany 20122012151428Berkeley Spring 20142014150229Slow 'n Steady Fall 20132013149230Long Island 20102010148331Rubik's World Championship 20052005147232Newark Winter competition 20092009145733River Hill Summer 2012 competition2012144834Chesapeake Science Point Fall 20122012144635Harvard Fall 20132013143536Yale Spring 20142014142637River Hill Winter 2012 competition2012142238River Hill Winter 20142014140339MIT Fall 20112011140240Caltech Winter 20112011139041River Hill Winter 20132013137542Harvard Fall 20112011137243Harvard Spring 20122012137044Washington DC Winter 20112011136645New Albany 20132013135446CCFC Fall 20132013134547MIT Spring 20102010134548Chicago Open 20102010133949Cubetcha 20132013133250Yale Spring 20122012132851US Open 20072007131952Caltech Winter Open 20132013131853Iowa Corn Lovers 20142014131754Virginia Open Spring 20142014130655Starlight Open 20142014130556UIUC Spring 20112011130157Berkeley Fall 20132013129558Liberty Science Center Open 20112011129559St. Joseph's College Winter 20112011129460Liberty Science Center Open 20122012129161Lexington Spring 20142014128562BASC 3: Flagj Day 20142014128563Bridgewater Open 20112011128264Newark Head to Head 20122012128165St. Joseph's College Summer 20122012127866MIT Fall 20102010127267Indiana Winter 20102010126968Caltech Fall 20112011126169Stanford Fall competition 20092009125770Cornell Open Spring 20142014123371Caltech Winter 20122012123172Yale Fall 20122012122773Hillsdale Fall 20132013122374River Hill Spring 2011 competition2011122175Liberty Science Center Open 20102010121776Bay Area Speedcubin' 2 20142014121377Tree Town 20132013121178Winona Open 20132013121079Fort Lee Winter 2009 competition2009120780Caltech Spring Open 20142014120281Harvard Spring 20132013119182Dixon Summer 20142014118183Yale Fall 20132013116884Park Ridge Open 20112011116485Leaf Town 20132013116286US Nationals 20062006115787Princeton Open 20082008115688Caltech Spring 20122012115489Captain's Cove competition 20122012115290Ohio Open 20092009115191Caltech Fall competition 20082008115092MIT Spring 20112011114893Dixon Spring 20142014114694Hackley Summer 20112011114495Dixon Summer 20132013113896Cube Kingdom II 20142014113297Holy Toledo Winter 20142014112398Yale Fall 20112011111099Lexington Fall 201320131109100Williams Winter 201420141103101River Hill Fall 2010 competition20101100102Dixon Open 201220121100103Berkeley Summer 201320131096104Houston Winter Open 201420141092105Newark Head to Head 201320131088106Newport Cube Day 201420141081107Michigan May Madness 201420141078108St. Joseph's College Winter 201220121077109Antelope Valley Fall 201320131076110EPGY Stanford Winter 200920091067111Dixon Winter 201320131066112Cubetcha 201020101066113Monmouth County Open 201320131061114San Diego Summer Splash 201420141059115Ohio Fall 201120111056116Berkeley Winter 201020101054117Berkeley Winter 201420141052118Caltech Fall 201020101050119Motor City Open 200920091040120Cubetcha 201220121038121Hillsdale Winter 201220121036122Chesapeake Science Point Fall 201320131035123Berkeley Spring 201320131034124MIT Spring 201320131032125Caltech Winter competition 200720071032126Cubetcha 201120111027127Caltech Fall Open 201220121024128Ohio Open 201020101023129Carroll Spring Open 201420141014130Dayton Open 201020101014131Connecticut Summer Competition 200920091009132Minnesota Cube Melt 201420141008133Harvard Fall 201220121007134Berkeley Spring competition 200920091004135UIUC Fall 20132013999136Oklahoma Open 20102010996137Berkeley Autumn 20122012995138MIT Fall 20122012994139Keep Austin Weird 20142014987140Safe Haven competition 20092009984141Dayton Fall 20112011979142Newark Head to Head 20112011977143Caltech Spring Open 20132013977144Berkeley Winter 20132013971145Minnesota Open 20122012969146Caltech Winter 20102010969147Newark Open 20082008968148Berkeley Fall competition 20092009966149Raleigh Open 20132013956150EPGY Stanford Winter 20112011954151Berkeley Fall 20112011953152Baltimore Spring competition 20102010952153UIUC Spring 20132013940154Brown Cubing Day 20122012939155Yale Spring 20132013939156Groovik's Cube Seattle 20122012937157Westchester Fall 20082008937158Cube Kingdom 20132013935159Chesapeake Science Point Spring 20132013931160Cornell Spring 20112011926161Starlight Open 20132013924162Stanford Fall 20112011924163Berkeley Summer 20102010922164San Diego Open 20102010920165Dixon Open 20112011919166Iowa Open 20102010919167New Albany Open 20142014916168Harvard Spring 20112011914169Washington DC Spring 20102010914170Armonk Spring competition 20082008912171Berkeley Spring competition 20072007909172Cat and Mouse 20102010908173Carnegie Mellon Fall 20092009904174Caltech Spring 20112011901175Caltech Fall competition 20092009896176EPGY Stanford Winter 20122012892177Raleigh Open 20122012889178Stanford Spring 20102010883179EPGY California Open 20082008883180Pleasantville Fall competition 20072007880181Remember The Alamo 20142014878182Cornell Open Spring 20132013874183Southwest Showdown 20132013873184Berkeley Spring 20102010870185Berkeley Spring 20122012869186Carnegie Mellon Fall 20132013867187Thankscubing Day 20092009864188UIndy Open 20112011862189Minnesota Open 20092009860190Da Vinci Science Center competition 20082008860191Berkeley Fall competition 20072007860192Indiana Summer Open 20092009857193Vidar Open 20112011855194EPGY Stanford Winter 20102010853195Berkeley Fall 20122012853196CCFC BLD Day 20142014835197Iowa Open 20112011830198Mid-Columbia Cubing Competition 20132013829199Caltech Summer competition 20072007828200Hillsdale Winter 20132013825201Berkeley Fall competition 20082008825202Bay Area Speedcubin' Summer 20132013821203Berkeley Summer competition 20092009814204Caltech Fall competition 20072007812205Berkeley Mind Sports 20142014811206Kansas Cube Off 20122012810207Marymount Open 20102010805208Bayview Hills Open 20102010799209Lynden Open 20122012795210Berkeley Summer 20112011792211Virginia Open 20102010787212Marietta Open 20102010785213Washington DC Open 20082008784214Appalachia 20112011783215Berkeley Winter 20112011782216Captain's Cove competition 20102010781217Antelope Valley Summer 20122012781218Battle of Appalachia 20122012781219Caltech Spring competition 20062006779220CCFC Winter 20142014778221Ohio Open 20112011775222Couve Cubing 20122012770223Brown Cubing Day 20112011769224Eagle Peak - San Diego Open 20122012765225Dayton Blind 20112011759226Minnesota Open 20112011759227Cornell Open Spring 20122012758228Dallas Open 20112011755229Stanford Spring 20122012753230UIUC Fall 20122012753231Coastal Cubing 20132013751232Carnegie Mellon Fall 20122012751233Mall of America 20112011750234Berkeley Fall 20102010746235San Diego 20112011746236Captain's Cove competition 20112011743237Brown Cubing Day 20092009743238Dayton Fall 20122012741239Berkeley Winter 20122012741240Cumberland Valley Open 20092009739241Colorado Springs 20122012737242San Diego Open 20082008734243Virginia Open 20082008728244Houston Winter 20132013727245Carnegie Mellon Spring 20102010724246San Diego Summer Splash 20132013723247UC Berkeley Fall competition 20062006722248Discovery Science Center competition 20082008721249Berkeley Spring competition 20082008720250Stanford Fall 20122012718251Cubetcha 20092009717252Diamond Bar Open 20122012716253Minnesota Open 20102010715254Dayton Open 20132013712255Battle of Lexington 20102010712256Safe Haven competition 20102010710257DeVry University Open 20102010705258Nebraska Open 20102010703259Utah Open 20092009700260Boulder 20092009697261UPenn Spring competition 20092009674262Harvard Fall 20102010672263Caltech Fall competition 20062006666264Marietta Open 20112011664265Drexel Winter competition 20092009663266Captain's Cove competition 20092009655267Dallas Open 20092009654268Drexel Fall 20082008654269Austin Fall competition 20092009648270Stanford Spring 20112011641271Carnegie Mellon Spring 20132013639272Denver Open 20082008639273Diamond Bar Spring Open 20132013633274Antelope Valley Winter 20132013632275South Texas Open 20102010627276Rutgers Fall competition 20062006624277Twin Cities Cubing Classic 20092009623278Carnegie Mellon Spring 20122012621279Kearny Kardinal competition 20082008620280Utah Cubing Fall Open 20092009619281Antelope Valley Spring Open 20132013619282Austin Spring competition 20092009608283Discovery Science Center competition 20092009606284Captain's Cove competition 20082008604285Arizona Showdown 20112011602286San Diego competition 20072007597287Horizons Open 20092009592288Carnegie Mellon Spring 20092009587289Cincinnati Spring Open 20082008582290San Diego Open 20092009581291Chattahoochee Spring competition 20082008579292Rutgers Spring competition 20072007578293UCSD Summer competition 20082008575294Kansas Cube-Off 20112011570295Virginia Open 20072007567296Aurora Summer competition 20092009564297Colorado Springs Open 20112011564298Chattahoochee Spring competition 20092009563299Minnesota Open 20082008562300Colorado Springs 20132013559301Discovery Science Center competition 20102010559302Arizona Winter 20122012555303Nisei Week 20142014547304Caltech Discovery Spring competition 20072007546305Denver Open 20092009539306Caltech Winter competition 20062006535307Indiana Winter Open 20082008534308Boulder 20082008533309Arizona Open 20112011528310UCSD competition 20082008524311San Diego competition 20062006507312Cincinnati Summer Open 20082008504313Rutgers Fall competition 20052005504314Carnegie Mellon Fall 20082008489315Cornell Spring competition 20082008487316Lexington Fall Open 20082008486317Houston Open 20092009483318Trumbull Spring competition 20062006482319Horace Mann Spring competition 20052005480320Houston Spring 20112011479321Cornell Spring competition 20072007475322Caltech Fall competition 20052005452323Stetson Spring competition 20082008449324Wisconsin Open 20082008444325Washington DC Open 20102010437326Captains Cove competition 20072007435327US Nationals 20042004435328Utah Open 20082008434329Missouri Open 20092009432330Caltech Dallas Summer competition 20052005431331Utah Summer 20102010430332Small Cubes Open 20102010414333Moose Lodge 20102010406334Big Cubes Summer competition 20092009400335Rutgers Spring competition 20062006382336Nisei Week Open 20102010379337Discovery Science Center 10th Anniversary 20082008359338Nisei Week 20132013357339Caltech Spring competition 20052005356340Austin Open 20082008355341Utah Spring 20112011350342G-Wiz Fall competition 20062006350343Reno/Lake Tahoe Winter 2010 Cube Competition2010348344Caltech Prefrosh 20112011333345Drexel's Winter 2010 Rubik's Cube Competition2010325346Caltech Winter competition 20052005322347Full Sail Spring 20112011318348Minnesota Open 20072007314349Nisei Week 20122012311350Denver Open 20102010309351Northern California Fall Open 20052005298352Caltech Fall competition 20042004293353Cal Day 20122012285354Chattahoochee Spring competition 20072007279355Nisei Week Open 20092009272356Idaho Open 20072007239357Midwest competition 20052005225358Discovery Science Center Winter 20092009223359Fantastic Michigan Competition 20142014221360Caltech Spring competition 20042004205361Draughons Eastern competition 20062006198362Decatur Open20082008196363Florida Open 20072007170364Chattahoochee Spring competition 20062006166365Caltech Winter competition 20042004136366Idaho Open 20052005128367San Diego Science Festival 2009200987368Kennedy Middle School Fall competition 2004200484369MIT FMC 2014201419



Spoiler: SQL code



SELECT Competitions.name, year, sum(solves) totalSolves

FROM

(SELECT
competitionId,

sum((value1>0)+(value2>0)+(value3>0)+(value4>0)+(value5>0)) solves

FROM Results

GROUP BY competitionId) tmp

JOIN Competitions ON Competitions.id = competitionId

WHERE Competitions.countryId = 'USA'

GROUP BY Competitions.name

ORDER BY totalSolves DESC
;


----------



## Stefan (Sep 1, 2014)

Cale S said:


> 21 years for Jessica Fridrich and Lars Petrus.



Nope, that's second place. Try again, you have a couple minutes left


----------



## TMOY (Sep 1, 2014)

I think you mean Lars Petrus and Guus Razoux Schulz. But once again, counting WC 1982 and no other 80s comp leads to a totally meaningless result.


----------



## Cale S (Sep 1, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Nope, that's second place. Try again, you have a couple minutes left


Just found it, Guus Razoux Schultz and Lars Petrus did after 25 years. I should learn how to use a statistics finding program to avoid mistakes like that.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 2, 2014)

TMOY said:


> I think you mean Lars Petrus and Guus Razoux Schulz. But once again, counting WC 1982 and no other 80s comp leads to a totally meaningless result.



Yes, Lars and Guus. And I'd say it's not meaningless, it does has the meaning it does have (i.e., considering WCA data (which is appropriate in a thread about WCA data)).



Spoiler: Longest time taken for any two competitors to reunite




*Cuber**Cuber**~Years**From**To*Lars PetrusGuus Razoux Schultz25.33WC1982WC2007Jessica FridrichLars Petrus21.21WC1982WC2003Kenneth BrandonBob Burton9.92WC2003WC2013Kenneth BrandonChris Hardwick9.92WC2003WC2013Kenneth BrandonRon van Bruchem9.92WC2003WC2013Kenneth BrandonAnders Larsson9.92WC2003WC2013Kenneth BrandonIan Winokur9.92WC2003WC2013Kenneth BrandonJasmine Lee9.92WC2003WC2013Kenneth BrandonLars Vandenbergh9.92WC2003WC2013Kenneth BrandonMichael Grimsley8.77CaltechFall2004WC2013Lars PetrusKenneth Brandon8.77CaltechFall2004WC2013Kenneth BrandonShelley Chang8.77CaltechFall2004WC2013Kenneth BrandonAdam Zamora8.77CaltechFall2004WC2013Kenneth BrandonShotaro Makisumi (牧角章太郎)8.77CaltechFall2004WC2013Kenneth BrandonTyson Mao (毛台勝)8.77CaltechFall2004WC2013Lacey BurtonDaniel Lo8.64Rutgers2005USNationals2014Adam ZamoraLacey Burton8.64Rutgers2005USNationals2014Bob Burton Sr.Daniel Lo8.64Rutgers2005USNationals2014Adam ZamoraBob Burton Sr.8.64Rutgers2005USNationals2014Antonio Gallego ZambranoJesús Masanet García8.08Spain2004SpanishChampionship2012István KoczaMartin Daněk7.96CzechOpen2006CzechOpen2014Martin DaněkHana Kotinova7.96CzechOpen2006CzechOpen2014Shelley ChangGreg Austin7.72UKOpen2006Euro2014Stefan PochmannLauren Hanrahan7.72WC2005WC2013Ron van BruchemLauren Hanrahan7.72WC2005WC2013Ron van BruchemCasey Pernsteiner7.72WC2005WC2013Jasmine LeeLauren Hanrahan7.72WC2005WC2013Ian WinokurLauren Hanrahan7.72WC2005WC2013Anders LarssonLauren Hanrahan7.72WC2005WC2013Ron van BruchemIan Winokur7.72WC2005WC2013Jasmine LeeMichael Grimsley7.72WC2005WC2013Anders LarssonCasey Pernsteiner7.72WC2005WC2013Lauren HanrahanPeter Still7.72WC2005WC2013Ron van BruchemMichael Grimsley7.72WC2005WC2013Anders LarssonIan Winokur7.72WC2005WC2013Dave CampbellLauren Hanrahan7.72WC2005WC2013Ian WinokurMichael Grimsley7.72WC2005WC2013Michael GrimsleyPeter Still7.72WC2005WC2013Lars VandenberghLauren Hanrahan7.72WC2005WC2013Lars VandenberghCasey Pernsteiner7.72WC2005WC2013Ron van BruchemDaniel Lo7.72WC2005WC2013Andy CamannIan Winokur7.45WC2005YaleSpring2013Tadayoshi Hirota (廣田忠宣)Takayuki Ookusa (大艸尊之)7.39OGU2006KansaiOpen2014Tadayoshi Hirota (廣田忠宣)Yohei Suzuki (鈴木洋平)7.39OGU2006KansaiOpen2014Sinpei Araki (荒木慎平)Tadayoshi Hirota (廣田忠宣)7.39OGU2006KansaiOpen2014Yu Araki (荒木由布)Tadayoshi Hirota (廣田忠宣)7.39OGU2006KansaiOpen2014Tadayoshi Hirota (廣田忠宣)Yohei Oka (岡要平)7.39OGU2006KansaiOpen2014Alan ChangChris Dzoan7.30BerkeleySpring2007USNationals2014Shotaro Makisumi (牧角章太郎)Lauren Hanrahan7.28CaltechSpring2006WC2013Kåre KrigGreg Austin7.27GermanOpen2007Euro2014Gunnar KrigGreg Austin7.27GermanOpen2007Euro2014István KoczaHana Kotinova6.99CzechOpen2007CzechOpen2014Hana KotinovaJan Hetych6.99CzechOpen2007CzechOpen2014Daniel HermanssonIstván Kocza6.97SwedishCubeDay2006SwedishCubeDays2013Lauren HanrahanErnie Valdés6.97US2006WC2013Michael GrimsleyRavi Fernando6.97US2006WC2013Chris HardwickLauren Hanrahan6.97US2006WC2013Michael GrimsleyTim Reynolds6.97US2006WC2013Ravi FernandoLauren Hanrahan6.97US2006WC2013Chris HardwickErnie Valdés6.97US2006WC2013Chris HardwickMichael Grimsley6.97US2006WC2013Michael GrimsleyBruce Norskog6.97US2006WC2013Lauren HanrahanTim Reynolds6.97US2006WC2013Lauren HanrahanCasey Pernsteiner6.97US2006WC2013Lauren HanrahanBruce Norskog6.97US2006WC2013Lauren HanrahanAmbie Valdés6.97US2006WC2013Michael GrimsleyCasey Pernsteiner6.97US2006WC2013John GeorgeRiley Woo6.93CaltechSummer2007USNationals2014Ryosuke Higo (肥後亮佑)Kou Oobatake (大畠功)6.90Osaka2007KantoOpen2014Shelley ChangMads Mohr Christensen6.83WC2007Euro2014Gergely CsányiJoffrey Lenoble6.83WC2007Euro2014Anders LarssonGergely Csányi6.83WC2007Euro2014Shelley ChangJoffrey Lenoble6.83WC2007Euro2014Micael HellbergGunnar Krig6.80Sweden2004SwedishChampionship2011Micael HellbergKåre Krig6.80Sweden2004SwedishChampionship2011Anders LarssonBertalan Bodor6.78WC2007CroatianOpen2014Ryosuke Higo (肥後亮佑)Mina Tomita (富田美菜)6.75JapanOpen2007JapanContestSpring2014Gracie BairdHarris Karsch6.74PleasantvilleFall2007USNationals2014Jasmine LeeJeremy Dixon6.74WC2005USNationals2012Jeremy DixonPeter Still6.74WC2005USNationals2012Michael GrimsleyErnie Valdés6.70CaltechFall2006WC2013Shotaro Makisumi (牧角章太郎)Michael Grimsley6.70CaltechFall2006WC2013Ton DennenbroekJulien Rischard6.65Euro2006HEMMariCubikOpen2013Anthony HsuDaniel Lo6.64Rutgers2005USNationals2012Tim ReynoldsRaiza Mativo6.63RutgersFall2006CanadianOpen2013Choi Go-Ho (최고호)Shin Hyo-Eun (신효은)6.61KCAKoreaOpen2008BusanSummer2014Shin Hyo-Eun (신효은)Yunsu Nam (남윤수)6.61KCAKoreaOpen2008BusanSummer2014JaeYoung Chun (천재영)Shin Hyo-Eun (신효은)6.61KCAKoreaOpen2008BusanSummer2014Shin Hyo-Eun (신효은)JaeMin Kim (김재민)6.61KCAKoreaOpen2008BusanSummer2014Edouard ChambonNorbert Hantos6.59GermanOpen2007HungarianOpen2013Junya Tomita (富田純也)Ryosuke Higo (肥後亮佑)6.57JapanOpen2007KantoOpen2014Ryosuke Higo (肥後亮佑)Yui Tomita (富田唯依)6.57JapanOpen2007KantoOpen2014Alan ChangJeremy Dixon6.55CaltechWinter2006USNationals2012Alan ChangCasey Pernsteiner6.55CaltechWinter2006USNationals2012Lauren HanrahanDaniel Lo6.53CaltechWinter2007WC2013Michael GrimsleyJim Mertens6.53CaltechWinter2007WC2013Lauren HanrahanAlexander Lin6.53CaltechWinter2007WC2013Lauren HanrahanJim Mertens6.53CaltechWinter2007WC2013Toby Mao (毛台立)Lauren Hanrahan6.53CaltechWinter2007WC2013Lauren HanrahanDavid Gomes6.53CaltechWinter2007WC2013Michael GrimsleyDavid Gomes6.53CaltechWinter2007WC2013



Spoiler: Python





```
[NOPARSE]from wca import *
from itertools import combinations

q = '''
SELECT distinct competitionId, date(year*10000+month*100+day) date, date(year*10000+endMonth*100+endDay) endDate, personId
FROM Results join Competitions on Competitions.id=competitionId
ORDER BY date, competitionId, personId'''

last_together = {}
longest_gap = defaultdict(lambda:(0,))
for competitionId, entries in group(query(q), 0):
    for a, b in combinations(entries, 2):
        date, endDate = a[1:3]
        pair = (a[3], b[3])
        if pair in last_together:
            last_date, last_comp = last_together[pair]
            gap = ((date - last_date).days - 1, last_comp, competitionId)
            longest_gap[pair] = max(longest_gap[pair], gap)
            last_together[pair] = max(last_together[pair], (endDate, competitionId))
        else:
            last_together[pair] = (endDate, competitionId)

create_post('Longest time taken for any two competitors to reunite.py',
            'Cuber Cuber ~Years From To'.split(),
            (pair + ('%.2f' % (gap[0] / 365.25),) + gap[1:]
             for pair, gap in sorted(longest_gap.items(), key=lambda pg: -pg[1][0])
             if gap[0] >= 2385))
[/NOPARSE]
```


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 2, 2014)

Wow, thanks again Stefan! I wonder how many of these pairs actually acknowledged each other 

EDIT: I wonder if it would be "better" to measure how many competitions have passed by before the pair of competitors reunited?


----------



## Sebastien (Sep 2, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Spoiler: Pairs at most competitions (minimum 50)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How about most competitions of people, that have at least one other person that has been at each of their competitions?


----------



## TMOY (Sep 2, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Yes, Lars and Guus. And I'd say it's not meaningless, it does has the meaning it does have (i.e., considering WCA data (which is appropriate in a thread about WCA data)).


Ok, so it's the longest gap it is possible to find by playing with the WCA database. Now I would be interested to know what the *actual* longest gap was.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 2, 2014)

But what do you mean exactly? Can you be more specific?


----------



## TMOY (Sep 2, 2014)

My question is the same as yours, but taking into account competitions which are not recorded in the WCA database. I don't see what's unclear in it.
And yes I know that the exact answer may be impossible to know with certainty, but we can at least try, and this is definitely more interesting than just dumping the result of a SQL request without any kind of interpretation of that result.

(And this is entirely on-topic. The relevant part of the name of the thread is "Stats request thread", I don't see "WCA" in it.)


----------



## Laura O (Sep 2, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Spoiler: Pairs at most competitions (minimum 50)
> 
> 
> 
> -



What about most competitions it took pairs to start a relationship? 
I think it's 26 for me. 

Anyway, what I actually wanted to ask: can anybody update this please. Thanks.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 2, 2014)

TMOY said:


> My question is the same as yours, but taking into account competitions which are not recorded in the WCA database. I don't see what's unclear in it.
> And yes I know that the exact answer may be impossible to know with certainty, but we can at least try, and this is definitely more interesting than just dumping the result of a SQL request without any kind of interpretation of that result.
> 
> (And this is entirely on-topic. The relevant part of the name of the thread is "Stats request thread", I don't see "WCA" in it.)


I see. At first I thought you perhaps meant the longest time taken for two cubers to reunite, not necessarily at a competition.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 2, 2014)

Pro94 said:


> Cale S said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone gotten a 5BLD success at their first competition?
> ...



Let me add 4x4 (partly to showcase new functionality of my tool):



Spoiler: 4BLD success at first competition



Using data from WCA_export461_20140902 and Stefan's WCA statistics tools.


*Cuber**Date*Dror Vomberg2003-08-23Yunqi Ouyang (欧阳韵奇)2007-12-15István Márián2010-09-03Zhizhe Liang (梁稚喆)2010-09-18Didiet Aditya Bayu Kusuma2010-10-29Yerritama Erlangga2011-01-04Ragil Setyadi2011-06-25Angga Swarandee2011-07-09Angga Atrie2011-07-09Jakob Kogler2011-07-15Habibi2011-08-21Jinghui Suo (索晶辉)2011-12-10Vojtěch Dvořák2012-07-13Brock Hamann2012-09-01Oliver Frost2012-11-03Roman Strakhov2012-11-24Liliya Kamaltdinova2012-11-24Gabriel Marczak2013-10-05Yulia Kamaltdinova2014-08-23



Spoiler: SQL code



SELECT concat(personId, '#444bf') Cuber, date(year*10000+month*100+day) Date
FROM Results join Competitions on Competitions.id=competitionId
GROUP BY personId
HAVING min(year*20000+month*200+day*2-(eventId='444bf' and best>0)) % 2
ORDER BY Date


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 3, 2014)

What is the longest success streak for 4 and 5BLD? I saw that Noah asked this (thread seach FTW) ~ a year ago, so I figured that I'd ask again to see if it's been updated.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 3, 2014)

For 4BLD it depends. If DNSes do break the streak then Chester Lian holds the record with 8 successes in a row, else Mats Bergsten has 7. I'm not so sure about the rest but I think Jan Bentlage, Marcell Endrey, Mike Hughey and Chester Lian would be tied 2nd if DNSes break the streak.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 3, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> For 4BLD it depends. If DNSes do break the streak then Chester Lian holds the record with 8 successes in a row, else Mats Bergsten has 7. I'm not so sure about the rest but I think Jan Bentlage, Marcell Endrey, Mike Hughey and Chester Lian would be tied 2nd if DNSes break the streak.



My streak for 5BLD is the same as it is for 4BLD - 6 in a row. I had a really good run there.  But I do have two 6-streaks for 4BLD, but just one for 5BLD.


----------



## Lid (Sep 3, 2014)

If DNS don't break the streak I get this:



Spoiler: 4x4x4 BLD streak





```
Event: 4x4 blindfolded (444bf)
Speed: Success
####	--WCAid--	 best curr subs dnf total
   1	2005KOCZ01	    8    5   71  42  113	István Kocza, Hungary
   2	2009LIAN03	+   8    8   19  23   42	Chester Lian, Malaysia
   3	2008BERG04	    7    1   14  12   26	Mats Bergsten, Sweden
   4	2007ENDR01	    6    0   22  21   43	Marcell Endrey, Hungary
   5	2007HUGH01	    6    5   31  29   60	Mike Hughey, USA
   6	2010BENT01	    6    1   24  36   60	Jan Bentlage, Germany
   7	2003HARD01	    5    3   24  17   41	Chris Hardwick, USA
   8	2008CIRN01	    5    0   26  26   52	Fabrizio Cirnigliaro, Italy
   9	2012POHL01	    5    0   16  42   58	Andreas Pohl, Germany
  10	2007HABE01	    4    1   19  16   35	Tim Habermaas, Germany
  11	2007JIPT01	    4    0   19  22   41	Kai Jiptner, Germany
  12	2009OKAY01	    4    0   17  22   39	Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭), Japan
  13	2010DAVI06	    4    0    9   7   16	Julian David, Canada
  14	2011GRIT01	    4    0   24  20   44	Oleg Gritsenko, Russia
  15	2012ARTH01	    4    1   15  22   37	Noah Arthurs, USA
```






Spoiler: 5x5x5 BLD streak





```
Event: 5x5 blindfolded (555bf)
Speed: Success
####	--WCAid--	 best curr subs dnf total
   1	2007HUGH01	    6    1   22  36   58	Mike Hughey, USA
   2	2007ENDR01	+   5    5   13  21   34	Marcell Endrey, Hungary
   3	2005KOCZ01	    4    0   47  58  105	István Kocza, Hungary
   4	2003HARD01	    3    0   14  16   30	Chris Hardwick, USA
   5	2008CIRN01	    3    0   13  22   35	Fabrizio Cirnigliaro, Italy
   6	2009FEAN01	    3    0    7  16   23	Aldo Feandri, Indonesia
   7	2009KUBO01	+   3    3    3   1    4	Tomoki Kubo (久保友樹), Japan
   8	2009LIAN03	    3    2   16  19   35	Chester Lian, Malaysia
   9	2009OKAY01	    3    2   10  14   24	Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭), Japan
  10	2010BENT01	    3    0   12  31   43	Jan Bentlage, Germany
  11	2010CHAN20	    3    0    9   8   17	Nevins Chan Pak Hoong (陈百鸿), Malaysia
  12	2010KARY02	    3    2   11   8   19	Dmitry Karyakin, Russia
```






Spoiler: 3x3x3 BLD streak, 10 or more





```
Event: 3x3 blindfolded (333bf)
Speed: Success
####	--WCAid--	 best curr subs dnf total
   1	2007HABE01	   71    5  116  11  127	Tim Habermaas, Germany
   2	2004GALL02	   37    1  276  60  336	Clément Gallet, France
   3	2008CIRN01	   35    1  118  60  178	Fabrizio Cirnigliaro, Italy
   4	2009LIUE01	   19    2   37  29   66	Evan Liu, USA
   5	2010BENT01	   18    1  154  88  242	Jan Bentlage, Germany
   6	2011SAKO01	   18    0   80  57  137	Corey Sakowski, USA
   7	2008AURO01	   17    0  240 147  387	Sébastien Auroux, Germany
   8	2012HALE01	+  16   16   40  20   60	Callum Hales-Jepp, United Kingdom
   9	2006ORLA01	   15    1   34  14   48	Bernett Orlando, India
  10	2008BARA01	   15    0  123  82  205	Bence Barát, Hungary
  11	2006GUZE01	   14    0   42  18   60	Rafał Guzewicz, Poland
  12	2009ROST01	   14    1   78  39  117	Anton Rostovikov, Russia
  13	2011KUMA01	   14    0   31  25   56	Akula Pavan Kumar, India
  14	2005ZOLN01	   13    0   84  81  165	Tomasz Żołnowski, Poland
  15	2007GOTA01	   13    0   45  16   61	Ángel de Jaén Gotarredona, Spain
  16	2009KOMP01	+  13   13   22   2   24	Andrii Kompaniiets (Андрій Компанієць), Ukraine
  17	2014UKEY01	   13    4   26   7   33	Mayur Ukey, India
  18	2003POCH01	   12    0   53  30   83	Stefan Pochmann, Germany
  19	2004LOLE01	   12    0   93  56  149	Leyan Lo, USA
  20	2007HUGH01	   12    0   94  60  154	Mike Hughey, USA
  21	2011RIGG03	   12    0   69  63  132	Natán Riggenbach, Peru
  22	2012RUPE01	   12    0   39  30   69	Akash Rupela, India
  23	2005KOCZ01	   11    6  189  82  271	István Kocza, Hungary
  24	2011WELC01	+  11   11   18  34   52	Walker Welch, USA
  25	2007ROKA01	   10    0   18   9   27	Péter Róka, Hungary
  26	2008COUR01	   10    1  248 252  500	François Courtès, France
  27	2008LAUR01	   10    0   42  52   94	Mario Laurent, France
  28	2008TAKA01	   10    1   73  48  121	Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平), Japan
  29	2009PETI01	   10    0   49  27   76	Loïc Petit, France
  30	2012FROS01	   10    5   30  11   41	Oliver Frost, United Kingdom
  31	2012JALO01	   10    0   84  59  143	Grzegorz Jałocha, Poland
```



Bonus, 3x3x3 sub10s streak, 10 or more


Spoiler: 3x3x3 sub10s in row





```
Event: Rubik's Cube (333)
Speed: <10.00
####	--WCAid--	 best curr subs dnf total
   1	2009ZEMD01	   42    6  334   7  395	Feliks Zemdegs, Australia
   2	2010WEYE01	   24    2  160   5  380	Philipp Weyer, Germany
   3	2009PLES01	   22   11  299   5  560	Michał Pleskowicz, Poland
   4	2010WANG68	   20    0   82   3  190	Bill Wang, Canada
   5	2009DIEC01	   17    3  318   5  565	Cornelius Dieckmann, Germany
   6	2007VALK01	   16    4  365  12  900	Mats Valk, Netherlands
   7	2010APAG01	   16    2  159   7  385	Richard Jay S. Apagar, Philippines
   8	2010WEYE02	+  16   16  180   6  370	Sebastian Weyer, Germany
   9	2010VYNN01	   13    0  153   2  365	Ivan Vynnyk (Іван Винник), Ukraine
  10	2011LAUA01	+  13   13  139   1  185	Alexander Lau, United Kingdom
  11	2011ETTE01	   12    3  129   3  325	Lucas Etter, USA
  12	2009CONT01	   11    4  147   9  340	Giovanni Contardi, Italy
  13	2009RYAB01	   11    0  191   6  445	Sergey Ryabko, Russia
  14	2007VALL01	   10    1  274  44  816	Breandan Vallance, United Kingdom
  15	2010ARBO01	   10    1  147   6  335	Morten Arborg, Norway
  16	2012COST01	   10    3  205   7  514	Kevin Costello III, USA
```



_WCA_export461_20140902_
(+ indicates a ongoing streak)


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Sep 3, 2014)

A couple requests

1. An update on Nemesis Statistics :tu
Like this
And this
And this
Maybe this

2. Competition Podium Streaks (where any event podium can keep the streak going).


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 3, 2014)

Lid said:


> If DNS don't break the streak I get this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, that sub 10s list is interesting. I would have thought that the streaks would have been longer.

also, I wonder what the most amount of competitions it has taken someone to get a 5BLD success? Competitions where the person has competed in 5BLD of course. If number if attempts is easier to find, go for it.


----------



## Carrot (Sep 3, 2014)

TheDubDubJr said:


> 1. An update on Nemesis Statistics :tu
> Like this



I just re-ran Stefan's script


Spoiler: 266 People with 0 nemeses




*Name**Events**Nemeses*Akash Rupela33Andreas Pohl33Antoine Cantin33Ben Whitmore33Bence Barát33Callum Hales-Jepp33Corey Sakowski33Daniel Sheppard33Evan Liu33Henrik Buus Aagaard33Ivan Zabrodin33Jakob Kogler33Jan Bentlage33Jiawen Wu (吴嘉文)33John Brechon33Mike Hughey33Nikhil Mande33Riley Woo33Simon Westlund33Sébastien Auroux33Timothy Sun33Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭)33Walker Welch33Yunqi Ouyang (欧阳韵奇)33Ainesh Sevellaraja32Allyson Dias de Lima32Brandon Mikel32Christopher Olson32Chunyu Zhang 2 (张春雨)32Cornelius Dieckmann32Emanuel Rheinert32François Courtès32Kim Jokinen32Lucas Wesche32Yu Nakajima (中島悠)32Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)32Bhargav Narasimhan31Brandon Lin31Chris Wall31Dániel Varga31Eric Limeback31Erik Akkersdijk31Feliks Zemdegs31Felix Lee31Gunnar Krig31Louis Cormier31Maarten Smit31Mason Langenderfer31Noah Arthurs31Rafael Werneck Cinoto31Robert Yau31Thompson Clarke31Tim Reynolds31Tim Wong31Vincent Hartanto Utomo31Wojciech Szatanowski31Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)31Zhiyang Chen (陈至扬)31AJ Blair30Austin Reed30Carlos Méndez García-Barroso30Dan Cohen30Hideki Niina (新名秀樹)30Ihor Bilchenko (Ігор Більченко)30José Leonardo Chaparro Prieto30Kevin Costello III30Lucas Garron30Mariano D'Imperio30Matic Omulec30Mats Valk30Moritz Karl30Oleg Gritsenko30Sebastian Werb30Stephen Adhisaputra30Andreas Gröbmayr29Clément Gallet29Daniel Cano Salgado29Daniel Gracia Ortiz29Dmitry Kryuzban29Fakhri Raihaan29Hendry Cahyadi29James Hildreth29Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호)29Kai Jiptner29Kit Clement29Kou Oobatake (大畠功)29Laura Ohrndorf29Lorenzo Vigani Poli29Marcin Jakubowski29Michael Young29Michał Pleskowicz29Milán Baticz29Nathan Dwyer29Nobuaki Suga (菅信昭)29Pedro Santos Guimarães29Rami Sbahi29Ryan Jew29Wojciech Knott29Alexander Olleta del Molino28Antoine Piau28Arnaud van Galen28Chester Lian28David Woner28Hunor Bózsing28Ivan Torgashov28Jayden McNeill28Justin Thomas28Linus Fresz28Marcin Zalewski28Nick Camillone28Niko Ronkainen28Rowe Hessler28Swaminathan Chandrasekaran28Trevor Petersen28Albin Xhemajlaj27Alex Thielemier27Chia-Liang Tai (戴嘉良)27Edward Lin27Jorge Castillo Matas27Jules Desjardin27Lucas Etter27Mitchell Lane27Nathan Azaria27Nathaniel Berg27Niklas Spies27Tim Habermaas27Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)27Anton Rostovikov26Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทยโยธิน)26Blake Thompson26Boriss Benzerruki26Brúnó Bereczki26Chung-Han Hsu (許鍾瀚)26Daniel Grabski26Filip Pasławski26Filippo Brancaleoni26István Kocza26Jakub Kipa26Kristopher De Asis26Loïc Petit26Michał Halczuk26Muhammad Iril Khairul Anam26Nevins Chan Pak Hoong (陈百鸿)26Paweł Kowol26Pierre Bouvier26Piotr Michał Padlewski26Przemysław Kaleta26Riadi Arsandi26Sachio Iwasaki (岩崎幸生)26Takayuki Ookusa (大艸尊之)26Yi-Fan Wu (吳亦凡)26Yu Sajima (佐島優)26Alexander Lau25Anton Krokhmal (Антон Крохмаль)25Congbiao Jiang (蒋丛骉)25Gabriel Pereira Campanha25Jimmy Coll25Juan Camilo Vargas25Julian David25Karina Grandjean Beck25Kevin Hays25Matthew Sheerin25Neel Mehta25Piotr Kuchta25Radityo Yunus Utomo Wicaksono25Tim Major25Tse-Kan Lin (林哲侃)25Ville Seppänen25Xiao Hu (胡霄)25Achmad Rizki Zakaria24Andrii Vedenov (Андрій Веденьов)24Brock Hamann24Ciarán Beahan24Dmitry Dobrjakov24Dmitry Karyakin24Drew Brads24Jakub Cabaj24Kanneti Sae Han (คันธ์เนตี แซ่ห่าน)24Lee Chiang (蔣礪)24Marcin Stachura24Nick Rech24Oscar Roth Andersen24Ramón Dersch24Richie Lim24Sebastian Weyer24SeungBeom Cho (조승범)24Shao-Heng Hung (洪紹恆)24Shuto Ueno (上野柊斗)24Valentin Hoffmann24Wataru Hashimura (端村航)24Weifeng Cheng (程维锋)24Adrian Lehmann23Anssi Vanhala23Antonie Paterakis23Jacob Hutnyk23Joon Cha23Justin Jaffray23Ming Zheng (郑鸣)23Nils Feuer23Oleh Perkovskyi (Олег Перковський)23Patryk Szewczyk23Teera Tareesuchevakul (ธีรา ธารีสุชีวกุล)23Willi Mickein23Bruno Galati Paladino Cricelli22Christian Kaserer22Deven Nadudvari22Gaspard Leleux22Niko Paavilainen22Tomas Kristiansson22Vincent Sheu22Alexey Oblaukhov21Gabriel Dechichi Barbar21Grzegorz Łuczyna21Lin Chen (陈霖)21Mattia Furlan21Piotr Kózka21Piotr Pojda21Yohei Oka (岡要平)21Andrew Nelson20Hugo Adams20Jorge Ströh20Luke Hubbard20Qingbin Chen (陈庆斌)20Sameer Mahmood20Sergey Ryabko20Takumi Yoshida (吉田匠)20Zane Carney20Alexandre Carlier19Andrea Santambrogio19Arifumi Fushimi (伏見有史)19Bence Irsik19Grzegorz Jałocha19Oliver Frost19Tiago Oliveira Vidal19Alfrisa Diva Wandana18Jakub Wolniewicz18Keaton Ellis18Meng'an Pu (浦梦安)18Park Sang-Min (박상민)18Samuel Antônio Araújo de Jesus18Yi Seung-Woo (이승우)18Jonatan Kłosko17Kaijun Lin (林恺俊)17Kennan LeJeune17Mateusz Cichoracki17Aron Puddy-Mathew16Bill Wang16Gabriel Alejandro Orozco Casillas16Kabyanil Talukdar16Marcell Endrey16Sebastiano Tronto16Yunsu Nam (남윤수)16Bingliang Li (李炳良)15Marcel Peters15Oleksii Lukin (Олексій Лукін)15Owidiusz Pryk15Renhard Julindra15Roman Strakhov15Janne Lehtimäki13Simon Crawford13Mattias Uvesten12Sam Zhixiao Wang (王志骁)12Diego Bojunga Meneghetti11Brandon Harnish8Kazuhito Iimura (飯村数人)8Marcin Kowalczyk8






Spoiler: 114 People with 1 nemeses




*Name**Events**Nemeses*Anthony Hsu32Daniel SheppardEvan Brown32Daniel SheppardTaku Yanai (矢内拓)32Daniel SheppardArtem Melikian (Артем Мелікян)31Louis CormierJames Molloy31Evan LiuQirun Zhong (钟奇润)31Daniel SheppardJavier Tirado Ortiz30Evan LiuJiacheng Peng (彭家诚)30Antoine CantinGaurav Taneja29Louis CormierIvo Bakker29Simon WestlundMaxim Chechnev29Callum Hales-JeppOlivér Perge29Daniel SheppardStefan Pochmann29Daniel SheppardCyril Barigand28Antoine CantinGuus de Wit28Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Jonathan Cookmeyer28Simon WestlundJoris Mühlsteff28Daniel SheppardLars Vennike Nielsson28Daniel SheppardMichael Röhrer28Robert YauMo Ji (季默)28Corey SakowskiQingwei Kong (孔庆玮)28Antoine CantinRémi Esturoune28Simon WestlundDmitry Zvyagintsev27Feliks ZemdegsJonathan Midjord Shapira27Antoine CantinLeandro Baltazar27Simon WestlundMichał Robaczyk27Jan BentlageNguyễn Ngọc Thịnh27Louis CormierNguyễn Việt Hoàng27Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Brady Metherall26Nathan DwyerChia-Wei Lu (呂家維)26Robert YauHuan Yuan (袁欢)26Louis CormierJoshua Feran26Antoine CantinWilhelm Kilders26Antoine CantinYaroslav Ivanashev26Louis CormierAndre Febrianto Jonathan25Antoine CantinAngel Arrioja Landa25Jayden McNeillBálint Bodor25Louis CormierDaniel Wu25Louis CormierMatteo Colombo25Ainesh SevellarajaTing Sheng Bao Yang25Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Baramee Pookcharoen (บารมี พุกเจริญ)24Feliks ZemdegsDennis Strehlau24Daniel SheppardGiovanni Contardi24Feliks ZemdegsGooi Ying Chyi24Emanuel RheinertJinseong Kim (김진성)24Antoine CantinKevin Montano24Daniel SheppardLeon Schmidtchen24Robert YauMartin Zahradník24Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Rui-Jun Liu (劉睿鈞)24Bence BarátVladislav Shavelskiy24Feliks ZemdegsChristian Saenz Valdivia23Daniel SheppardDaniel Wallin23Antoine CantinIvan Vynnyk (Іван Винник)23Feliks ZemdegsJames Donahue23Antoine CantinMorten Arborg23Feliks ZemdegsNipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์)23Feliks ZemdegsPedro Henrique Da Silva Roque23Feliks ZemdegsAlexis Rodrigo Cazu Mendoza22John BrechonArtur Kristof22Louis CormierCameron Stollery22Feliks ZemdegsCarlos Macias Valadez22Daniel SheppardChris Hardwick22Andreas PohlHenrik Olsson22Ainesh SevellarajaHong Tan Lam22Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Kuo-Hao Wu (吳國豪)22Bence BarátLucas Benito Rolando22Bence BarátMateusz Fydrych22Louis CormierYan-Hung Lai (賴彥宏)22Louis CormierDaniel Wannamaker21Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Dene Beardsley21Robert YauFabien Lebailly21Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Kamil Pieczka21Antoine CantinWeston Mizumoto21Feliks ZemdegsAdam Rotal Yuliandaru20Vincent Hartanto UtomoAyush Kumar20Bence BarátKam Chor Kin (甘楚健)20Bence BarátMarvin Llaneta20Antoine CantinMatteo Provasi20Ben WhitmoreMichael Angelo Zafra20Drew BradsSei Sugama (洲鎌星)20Feliks ZemdegsSeyyed Mohammad Hossein Fatemi (سید محمد حسین فاطمی)20Mats ValkAnukun Supcharoenkun (อนุกูล ทรัพย์เจริญกุล)19Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Dario Roa Sánchez19Feliks ZemdegsGloryan Casimir Nursewan19Antoine CantinEmily Wang18Feliks ZemdegsInha Woo (우인하)18Antoine CantinRicardo Miranda Delgado18Oscar Roth AndersenRyan Przybocki18Antoine CantinVojtěch Dvořák18Noah ArthursAmos Tay Swee Hui17Marcin ZalewskiRichard Jay S. Apagar17Feliks ZemdegsAnthony Brooks16Feliks ZemdegsJustin Mallari16Feliks ZemdegsKamil Fus16Riley WooBartłomiej Sordyl15Antoine CantinBreandan Vallance15Feliks ZemdegsJia-Hong Lu (陸嘉宏)15Bence BarátJiayu Wang (王佳宇)15Antoine CantinLiam Hallberg15Lee Chiang (蔣礪)Francisco Javier Lemes Sáez14Marcin ZalewskiJharol Jhordan Tovar Quintanilla14Vincent Hartanto UtomoJoão Pedro Batista Ribeiro Costa14Walker WelchShuang Chen (陈霜)14Mats ValkZiyuan Lin (林子源)14Nathan DwyerKentaro Nishi (西賢太郎)13Vincent Hartanto UtomoLiping Jia (贾立平)13Marcin ZalewskiMharr Justhinne Ampong13Antoine CantinNeil Morales13Feliks ZemdegsYi Wang (王旖)13Oscar Roth AndersenYuxin Wang (王宇欣)13Noah ArthursVincent Julindra12Jakub KipaRuzhen Ye (叶儒臻)10Simon CrawfordMatthew Yep9Emanuel RheinertCheng Chen (陈成)7Piotr Michał Padlewski






Spoiler: 76 People with 2 nemeses




*Name**Events**Nemeses*Hippolyte Moreau30Daniel Sheppard, Simon WestlundMarco Rota30Antoine Cantin, Daniel SheppardRyan Jones30Daniel Sheppard, Evan LiuErnie Pulchny29Antoine Cantin, Jan BentlageTeo Kai Xiang29Louis Cormier, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Andrii Kompaniiets (Андрій Компанієць)28Antoine Cantin, Ivan ZabrodinChan Chun Hang (陳浚鏗)28Bence Barát, Robert YauJames Hamory28Antoine Cantin, Louis CormierBalázs Bernát27Bence Barát, Simon WestlundJinhao Zheng (郑金昊)27Louis Cormier, Robert YauKrzysztof Żerucha27Louis Cormier, Robert YauArvid Skarrie26Bence Barát, Daniel SheppardDominik Beese26Antoine Cantin, Louis CormierGuillain Potron26Bence Barát, Daniel SheppardJens Diewald26Evan Liu, Simon WestlundPaulo Salgado Alvarez26Antoine Cantin, Erik AkkersdijkPrin Kijviwattanakarn (ปริญ กิจวิวัฒนการ)26Evan Liu, Wojciech KnottYannick Tonatiuh Napsuciale Heredia26Antoine Cantin, Daniel SheppardAbbe Hansen25Antoine Cantin, Mitchell LaneAlexandra Daryl Ariawan25Jan Bentlage, Robert YauChen Kee Yen25Louis Cormier, Simon WestlundKyrylo Danyleiko (Кирило Данилейко)25Antoine Cantin, John BrechonMichael Gottlieb25Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Natthaphat Mahtani (ณัฐภัทร จี มาทานี)25Antoine Cantin, Feliks ZemdegsYiwei Wang (王祎玮)25John Brechon, Louis CormierBhanu Savan Kodam24Antoine Cantin, Kim JokinenHaowei Fan (樊浩玮)24Feliks Zemdegs, Robert YauMitsuki Gunji (郡司光貴)24Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Tong Boonrod (ต๋อง บุญรอด)24Henrik Buus Aagaard, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Weixing Zhang (张炜星)24Mats Valk, Robert YauPéter Pozsgai23Louis Cormier, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Quentin Savard23Erik Akkersdijk, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Sungho Hong (홍성호)23Antoine Cantin, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Joey Stahl22Antoine Cantin, Corey SakowskiNathan Soria22Jayden McNeill, John BrechonPhilipp Weyer22Feliks Zemdegs, Mats ValkDevin Corr-Robinett21Bence Barát, Daniel SheppardJoseph Lee21Antoine Cantin, Kim JokinenNikolay Evdokimov21Feliks Zemdegs, Jayden McNeillYongting You (尤永庭)21Mats Valk, Robert YauAldo Feandri20Ainesh Sevellaraja, Jakob KoglerFelipe Rueda Hernández20Feliks Zemdegs, Louis CormierForte Shinko20Dan Cohen, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Miłosz Gdula20Antoine Cantin, Jayden McNeillMuhammad Badruddin20Louis Cormier, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Tobias Droste20Dan Cohen, Jayden McNeillJoão Guilherme Barejan Maiale19Felix Lee, Vincent Hartanto UtomoYu Da-Hyun19Louis Cormier, Simon WestlundChristian Dirks18Feliks Zemdegs, Robert YauDexter Estolonio18Feliks Zemdegs, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Eli Lifland18Antoine Cantin, Carlos Méndez García-BarrosoHung Lo (羅鴻)18Daniel Sheppard, Evan LiuJunyue Liu (刘俊越)18Emanuel Rheinert, Michał HalczukLuis Javier Iáñez Pareja18Daniel Sheppard, Sébastien AurouxSyuhei Omura (大村周平)18Feliks Zemdegs, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Yihao Zhao (赵羿皓)18Antoine Cantin, Jayden McNeillZhiqing Shi (石志庆)18Bence Barát, Feliks ZemdegsZhiwei Lin (林智玮)18Antoine Cantin, Przemysław KaletaDharmesh Shahu17Antoine Cantin, Vincent Hartanto UtomoJaka Wahyu Hidayat17Feliks Zemdegs, Simon WestlundJiaxi Wang (王嘉熙)17Antoine Cantin, Louis CormierJohn Tamanas17Mats Valk, Robert YauRagil Setyadi17Andreas Pohl, Linus FreszAdrian Jorghy16Louis Cormier, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Amir Hossein Nafisi (امیر حسین نفیسی)16Antoine Cantin, Vincent Hartanto UtomoBrandon Huang16Antoine Cantin, Jayden McNeillVictor Bogatov16Chia-Liang Tai (戴嘉良), Vincent Hartanto UtomoJiejie Du (杜杰杰)14Antoine Cantin, Xiao Hu (胡霄)Yuki Tanaka (田中悠樹)14Daniel Sheppard, Sébastien AurouxPiotr Alexandrowicz13Antoine Cantin, Marcin ZalewskiRob Stuart13Daniel Sheppard, Sébastien AurouxShotaro Makisumi (牧角章太郎)13Bence Barát, Erik AkkersdijkSeungWook Eun (은승욱)12Feliks Zemdegs, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Wilson Tan Wei Siun12Bence Barát, Marcin ZalewskiDavid Andersson10Kaijun Lin (林恺俊), Tim WongAlessandro Solito9Kaijun Lin (林恺俊), Marcin Zalewski






Spoiler: 69 People with 3 nemeses




*Name**Events**Nemeses*Hong Zhang (张宏)33Bence Barát, Jan Bentlage, Simon WestlundBaiqiang Dong (董百强)32Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Sébastien AurouxConor Cronin32Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Evan LiuYan Xuan (宣炎)31Daniel Sheppard, Jan Bentlage, Simon WestlundFumiki Koseki (古関章記)30Daniel Sheppard, Jan Bentlage, Simon WestlundJibo Zhao (赵吉波)30Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Simon WestlundPéter Trombitás30Daniel Sheppard, Jan Bentlage, Simon WestlundJuan Juli Andika Chandra29Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Simon WestlundKesava Kirupa29Antoine Cantin, Louis Cormier, Robert YauJoey Gouly28Bence Barát, Feliks Zemdegs, Simon WestlundShubham Kumar28Antoine Cantin, Louis Cormier, Robert YauTakahiro Tomisawa (富沢隆広)28Antoine Cantin, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Fritz Löhr27Antoine Cantin, Ivan Zabrodin, Walker WelchThom Barlow27Bence Barát, Erik Akkersdijk, Robert YauCarlo Nicolai Abana25Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, John BrechonDmitry Aniskin25Antoine Cantin, Louis Cormier, Robert YauIlham Ridhwan Kharisma Yudha25Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Evan LiuKobe Balin25Antoine Cantin, Jayden McNeill, Walker WelchSerhii Koksharov (Сергій Кокшаров)25Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Jan BentlageVidar Klungre25Erik Akkersdijk, Henrik Buus Aagaard, Louis CormierJonathan Tan Wei Xiat24Antoine Cantin, Feliks Zemdegs, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Zoé de Moffarts24Bence Barát, Feliks Zemdegs, Jayden McNeillDaniel James23Henrik Buus Aagaard, Louis Cormier, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Dmitry Dergunov23Antoine Cantin, Feliks Zemdegs, Mats ValkGe Song (宋鸽)23Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Maarten SmitHan-Cyun Chen (陳翰群)23Dan Cohen, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Simon Lim23Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Steven Turner23Antoine Cantin, Erik Akkersdijk, Louis CormierSydney Weaver23Antoine Cantin, Erik Akkersdijk, Louis CormierEverett Kelly22Feliks Zemdegs, Jayden McNeill, John BrechonKailong Li (李开隆)22Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Philippe Virouleau22Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Shanghong Li (李尚鸿)22Daniel Sheppard, Jan Bentlage, Nathan DwyerAlvin Febrianth21Antoine Cantin, Evan Liu, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Angga Atrie20Antoine Cantin, Simon Westlund, Vincent Hartanto UtomoMartin Kraut20Feliks Zemdegs, Kevin Costello III, Robert YauNanda Bhayu Hariyanto20Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Maarten SmitPaolo Moriello20Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Robert YauRyo Ito (伊藤崚)20Feliks Zemdegs, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Worapat Charoensuk (วรปรัชญ์ เจริญสุข)20Antoine Cantin, Erik Akkersdijk, Simon WestlundPiotr Tomczyk19Antoine Cantin, Cornelius Dieckmann, Feliks ZemdegsThomas Schmidt19Antoine Cantin, Jayden McNeill, Louis CormierBrian Johnson18Antoine Cantin, Jayden McNeill, Rami SbahiDawid Gabriel18Antoine Cantin, Jayden McNeill, Rami SbahiKrzysztof Natusiewicz18Feliks Zemdegs, Louis Cormier, Robert YauValentin Doussin18Felix Lee, Jules Desjardin, Vincent Hartanto UtomoAnthony Lafourcade16Antoine Cantin, Corey Sakowski, SeungBeom Cho (조승범)Bartłomiej Lewandowski16Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Wojciech KnottCezary Rokita16Bence Barát, Feliks Zemdegs, Michał HalczukMario Laurent16Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Jan BentlageMassimiliano Iovane16Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Robert YauVictor Cullot16Bence Barát, Feliks Zemdegs, Jakob KoglerAndy Smith15Cornelius Dieckmann, Mats Valk, Robert YauIsrael Machado Soares15Cornelius Dieckmann, Feliks Zemdegs, Vincent Hartanto UtomoJakub Wojtaszewski15Feliks Zemdegs, Louis Cormier, Mats ValkQianqian Shao (邵千芊)15Dan Cohen, Michał Halczuk, Nathan DwyerRafał Guzewicz15Jakob Kogler, Kaijun Lin (林恺俊), Marcin ZalewskiIrwin Arruda Sales14Jakub Wolniewicz, Jules Desjardin, Oscar Roth AndersenAngel Lim13Grzegorz Jałocha, Marcell Endrey, Noah ArthursChe-Ting Chu (朱哲廷)13Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)Gabriel Bucsan13Bence Barát, Emanuel Rheinert, Justin ThomasTomoyuki Hiraide (平出智之)13Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Hubert Hanusiak12Evan Liu, Niko Ronkainen, Wojciech KnottRoberto Antonio Ocmin Baráybar12Marcin Zalewski, Riley Woo, Tim WongXiaojie Jiang (蒋孝杰)12Erik Akkersdijk, Louis Cormier, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Sreeram Venkatarao11Marcin Zalewski, Riley Woo, Tim WongCollin Burns10Cornelius Dieckmann, Feliks Zemdegs, Michał PleskowiczJonathan Irvin Gunawan10Evan Liu, Pierre Bouvier, Wojciech KnottPiti Pichedpan (ปิติ พิเชษฐพันธ์)10Bill Wang, Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk






Spoiler: 60 People with 4 nemeses




*Name**Events**Nemeses*Jianyu Que (阙剑宇)32Antoine Cantin, Callum Hales-Jepp, Timothy Sun, Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)Nick Vu32Ainesh Sevellaraja, Andreas Pohl, Callum Hales-Jepp, Daniel SheppardAnders Berggren30Jan Bentlage, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Robert YauDennis Rosero30Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Jan Bentlage, Louis CormierTakuma Shirahase (白波瀬拓磨)30Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Simon WestlundAashrit Maheish28Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Corey Sakowski, Daniel SheppardAkihiro Ishida (石田朗大)28Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Alban Reynaud28Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Evan LiuBarnabás Turi28Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)Endre Kovács27Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Louis Cormier, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Alberto Pérez de Rada Fiol26Antoine Cantin, Erik Akkersdijk, Louis Cormier, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Ron van Bruchem26Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Sumeet Agarwal26Antoine Cantin, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Robert YauAshwin Ramesh25John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Michał Pleskowicz, Simon WestlundDavid Adams25Daniel Sheppard, David Woner, Evan Liu, Maarten SmitFabiano Pinheiro de Oliveira25John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Lucas Wesche, Robert YauPavel Yushkevich25Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Robert YauYuxuan Wang (王宇轩)25Antoine Cantin, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Fyodor Ivanov24John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Hongyuan Tang (唐鸿远)24Bence Barát, Evan Liu, Feliks Zemdegs, Simon WestlundKamil Zieliński23Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Muhammad Jihan Khalilurrahman23Antoine Cantin, Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Phillip Lewicki23Bence Barát, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Tomek Bogdanik23Antoine Cantin, Ivan Zabrodin, Jayden McNeill, Przemysław KaletaGeorgy Vershinin22Kevin Costello III, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Jason Kilbourn22Ainesh Sevellaraja, Antoine Cantin, John Brechon, Kim JokinenMark Boyanowski22Callum Hales-Jepp, Corey Sakowski, Feliks Zemdegs, Simon WestlundMike Kotch22Antoine Cantin, Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Feliks Zemdegs, Simon WestlundSinpei Araki (荒木慎平)22Antoine Cantin, Feliks Zemdegs, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Abdelhak Kaddour21Erik Akkersdijk, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Howard Wong Jun Yen (黄俊仁)21Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Tommy Szeliga21Feliks Zemdegs, Jayden McNeill, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Ben Yu (虞润川)20Antoine Cantin, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Robert YauDidiet Aditya Bayu Kusuma20Ainesh Sevellaraja, Callum Hales-Jepp, Daniel Sheppard, Jakob KoglerJoel Ulin20Antoine Cantin, Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Louis Cormier, Robert YauLuis Gerardo Martínez Hernández20Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Hendry Cahyadi, Jayden McNeillRavi Fernando20Erik Akkersdijk, Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Sakari Rautalin20Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Sébastien Auroux, Walker WelchKamil Galicki19Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Bartosz Sekulski18Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Jayden McNeill, Nathan DwyerGlenn Mark Salgado18Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Jan Bentlage, Wojciech SzatanowskiJustin Adsuara18Cornelius Dieckmann, Feliks Zemdegs, Michał Pleskowicz, Robert YauPrzemysław Rogalski18Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Louis Cormier, Wojciech KnottAndy Tsao17Antoine Cantin, Cornelius Dieckmann, Feliks Zemdegs, Rowe HesslerMichał Krasowski17Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Louis Cormier, Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)Phillip Espinoza17Antoine Cantin, Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)Shreyas Nagananda Talamakki17Antoine Cantin, Ihor Bilchenko (Ігор Більченко), Jayden McNeill, Mitchell LaneAlexander Yu15Marcin Zalewski, Riley Woo, Tim Wong, Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)Filip Miazek15Feliks Zemdegs, Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Simon WestlundJunyan Wu (吴俊彦)15Evan Liu, Javier Tirado Ortiz, Niko Ronkainen, Wojciech KnottAlexey Polyashov14Antoine Cantin, Cornelius Dieckmann, Feliks Zemdegs, Michał PleskowiczArlo Sims14Antoine Cantin, Jayden McNeill, Rami Sbahi, Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)Hari Anirudh14Bence Barát, Corey Sakowski, Daniel Sheppard, François CourtèsRamble Tandar14Antoine Cantin, Hunor Bózsing, Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Przemysław KaletaYi-Heng Lee (李宜衡)14Feliks Zemdegs, Kevin Costello III, Louis Cormier, Mats ValkMarko Striieshyn (Марко Стрієшин)13Alex Thielemier, Felix Lee, Jules Desjardin, Oscar Roth AndersenWalter Pereira Rodrigues de Souza13Ainesh Sevellaraja, Jakob Kogler, Kai Jiptner, Tim WongPatrick Ponce12Feliks Zemdegs, Kevin Costello III, Mats Valk, Robert YauAndrew Ricci11Alexander Lau, Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Michał PleskowiczJr-Wei Jang (張智瑋)10Feliks Zemdegs, Kevin Costello III, Mats Valk, Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์)






Spoiler: 59 People with 5 nemeses




*Name**Events**Nemeses*Ole Nikolai Gjerset31Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Jan Bentlage, Simon Westlund, Sébastien AurouxBilly Jeffs30Antoine Cantin, Corey Sakowski, Daniel Sheppard, Jan Bentlage, Sébastien AurouxChristian Schiøtt30Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Jan Bentlage, Robert Yau, Sébastien AurouxAnatoly Kim29Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Robert YauAlessandro Manopulo28Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Robert YauBowen Deng (邓博文)28Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Jan Bentlage, Simon WestlundCendy Cahyo Rahmat27Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Henrik Buus Aagaard, John BrechonDan Selzer27John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Auguste Olivry26Erik Akkersdijk, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Xiaobo Jin (金晓波)26Bence Barát, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Simon WestlundFang Qin (秦方)25Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Robert Yau, Sébastien Auroux, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Jack Moseley25Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Robert Yau, Simon WestlundJakob Obleser25Antoine Cantin, Evan Liu, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Louis CormierRyouga Hayashi (林竜河)25Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Ivan Zabrodin, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)István Márián24Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Jan Bentlage, Simon Westlund, Sébastien AurouxJorge Leonardo Sánchez Salazar24Feliks Zemdegs, Louis Cormier, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Lars Vandenbergh24Jan Bentlage, Nathan Dwyer, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Stephano Saucedo Reyes24Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Ivan Zabrodin, Louis Cormier, Wojciech KnottDan Dzoan23Antoine Cantin, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Simon WestlundErwan de Lépinau23Antoine Cantin, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Milán Baticz, Simon WestlundFubo Wang (王富博)23Antoine Cantin, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Milán Baticz, Robert YauGabriela Gierasimiuk23Ainesh Sevellaraja, Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Feliks Zemdegs, Jan BentlageYiqun Fan (樊轶群)23Akash Rupela, Bence Barát, Callum Hales-Jepp, Corey Sakowski, Timothy SunDan Sarnelli22Bence Barát, Callum Hales-Jepp, Daniel Sheppard, Jan Bentlage, Simon WestlundMuhammad Arsyad Maulana22Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Maarten Smit, Wojciech KnottWojciech Włodarczyk22Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Wojciech Knott, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Brian Qiu21Bence Barát, Justin Thomas, Michael Young, Nathan Dwyer, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Erik Johnson21Cornelius Dieckmann, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Louis Cormier, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Israel Fraga da Silva21Callum Hales-Jepp, Daniel Sheppard, Feliks Zemdegs, Jakob Kogler, Marcin ZalewskiJingzheng Wang (王景正)21Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Milán Baticz, Robert YauLuis Davila21Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Feliks Zemdegs, Milán Baticz, Simon WestlundReynaldo Mape Jr.20Ainesh Sevellaraja, Bence Barát, Marcin Zalewski, Riley Woo, Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)Roy Lee20Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Louis Cormier, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Simon Stannek20Bence Barát, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Kevin Costello III, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Yudanis Taqwin Rohman19Ainesh Sevellaraja, Bence Barát, Marcin Zalewski, Riley Woo, Tim WongBrandon Delacruz18Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Cornelius Dieckmann, Feliks Zemdegs, Simon WestlundDavid Gugl18Feliks Zemdegs, Louis Cormier, Lucas Wesche, Robert Yau, Simon WestlundJeremy Fleischman18Antoine Cantin, Cornelius Dieckmann, Feliks Zemdegs, Michał Pleskowicz, Robert YauTakuya Furukawa (古河拓也)18Antoine Cantin, Louis Cormier, Rami Sbahi, Wojciech Knott, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Yuanji Jiang (蒋元吉)18Bence Barát, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Michał Halczuk, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Kalina Brzezińska17Feliks Zemdegs, Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Marco Belotti17Feliks Zemdegs, José Leonardo Chaparro Prieto, Mariano D'Imperio, Rowe Hessler, Simon WestlundRafał Waryszak17Antoine Cantin, Chia-Liang Tai (戴嘉良), Jakub Kipa, Jayden McNeill, Louis CormierSzymon Malinowski17Antoine Cantin, Drew Brads, Jayden McNeill, Przemysław Kaleta, SeungBeom Cho (조승범)Dawid Jasiński16Albin Xhemajlaj, Brúnó Bereczki, Felix Lee, Kim Jokinen, Lee Chiang (蔣礪)Grzegorz Prusak16Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Rami Sbahi, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Mateusz Śliż16Feliks Zemdegs, Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Chun-Hsien Wu (吳俊賢)15Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Emanuel Rheinert, Nathan Dwyer, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Claudio Müller15Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Sébastien Auroux, Vincent Hartanto UtomoRyo Kozawa (小澤諒)15Ainesh Sevellaraja, Daniel Sheppard, Eric Limeback, Jakob Kogler, Wojciech SzatanowskiHao-Zheng Lin (林浩正)14Dmitry Zvyagintsev, Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Jai Gambhir14Antoine Cantin, Feliks Zemdegs, Jayden McNeill, Louis Cormier, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Fardin Bahadory Nejad (فردین بهادری نژاد)13Antoine Cantin, Cornelius Dieckmann, Feliks Zemdegs, Marcin Zalewski, Robert YauRizki Akbari Utama13Jakub Kipa, Louis Cormier, Przemysław Kaleta, Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Yu Sajima (佐島優)Chi-Lun Hung (洪啟倫)12Ainesh Sevellaraja, Bence Barát, Eric Limeback, Tim Wong, Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)Gianfranco Huanqui12Ainesh Sevellaraja, Kaijun Lin (林恺俊), Noah Arthurs, Tim Wong, Zane CarneySteven Xu12Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Moritz Karl, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Preeda Hongpimolmas (ปรีดา หงส์พิมลมาศ)11Francisco Javier Lemes Sáez, Kaijun Lin (林恺俊), Marcin Zalewski, Riley Woo, Tim WongWojciech Moska11Bence Barát, Gabriel Dechichi Barbar, Kaijun Lin (林恺俊), Marcin Zalewski, Tim Wong






Spoiler: 47 People with 6 nemeses




*Name**Events**Nemeses*Daniel Gloppestad Bajer29Antoine Cantin, John Brechon, Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Guanghua Wang (王光华)28Antoine Cantin, Corey Sakowski, Daniel Sheppard, Jan Bentlage, John Brechon, Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)Shivam Bansal28Corey Sakowski, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Jan Bentlage, John Brechon, Sébastien AurouxGonzalo Orellana Barrasa27Antoine Cantin, Corey Sakowski, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Louis Cormier, Sébastien AurouxSarah Strong27Daniel Sheppard, Jan Bentlage, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Nathan Dwyer, Robert YauViktor Ejlertsson27Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Mitchell Lane, Robert YauVelidi Venkata Jagan Mohana Murali Krishna26Antoine Cantin, Jayden McNeill, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Wojciech SzatanowskiJair José Vicente Rodríguez Zenil25Antoine Cantin, Corey Sakowski, Daniel Sheppard, Jan Bentlage, John Brechon, Nathan DwyerOksana Tyvodar25Antoine Cantin, Callum Hales-Jepp, Henrik Buus Aagaard, Louis Cormier, Timothy Sun, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Adam Lärkeryd24Andreas Pohl, Corey Sakowski, Daniel Sheppard, Jakob Kogler, Riley Woo, Simon WestlundPablo Aguilar Dominguez24John Brechon, Kevin Costello III, Louis Cormier, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Ping-Yueh Huang (黃品越)24Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Muhammad Zhafran Al-Allam23Antoine Cantin, Erik Akkersdijk, Louis Cormier, Simon Westlund, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Nick Stanton23Antoine Cantin, Feliks Zemdegs, Louis Cormier, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Samuel Chiu23Antoine Cantin, Feliks Zemdegs, Louis Cormier, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Zhou Yichen (周奕臣)22Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Dan Cohen, Feliks Zemdegs, Louis Cormier, Michał Pleskowicz, Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)Jingyuan Chen (陈静远)21Antoine Cantin, Evan Liu, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Rami Sbahi, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Nurym Kudaibergen21Dan Cohen, Dmitry Zvyagintsev, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Robert YauMátyás Kuti20Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, David Woner, Evan Liu, Maarten Smit, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Yueh-Lin Tsai (蔡岳霖)20Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทยโยธิน), Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Michał Halczuk, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Kamil Fiedoruk19Antoine Cantin, John Brechon, Jorge Castillo Matas, Louis Cormier, Simon Westlund, Wojciech KnottKunaal Parekh19Dan Cohen, Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Zhiyang Chen (陈至扬)Matěj Mužátko19Antoine Cantin, Jan Bentlage, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Walker Welch, Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)Michael Andres Castillo Lemus19Jayden McNeill, Louis Cormier, Mitchell Lane, Robert Yau, Wojciech Knott, Yi-Fan Wu (吳亦凡)Bartosz Bździel18Ainesh Sevellaraja, Callum Hales-Jepp, Corey Sakowski, Jakob Kogler, Marcin Zalewski, Simon WestlundEmilien Fabre18Bence Barát, Erik Akkersdijk, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Kirt Protacio18Cornelius Dieckmann, Drew Brads, Feliks Zemdegs, Kevin Costello III, Louis Cormier, Mats ValkMaksymilian Majcher18Feliks Zemdegs, Louis Cormier, Lucas Wesche, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Michał Bogdan18Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Simon Westlund, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Wojciech SzatanowskiThanaporn Sichanugrist (ธนพร สิชฌนุกฤษฎ์)18Cornelius Dieckmann, Feliks Zemdegs, Kevin Costello III, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Vincent Hartanto UtomoTomasz Żołnowski18Erik Akkersdijk, Louis Cormier, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Vincent Hartanto UtomoYu Byeong-Seon (유병선)18Antoine Cantin, Erik Akkersdijk, Louis Cormier, Simon Westlund, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)David Schult17Antoine Cantin, Jayden McNeill, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Howie Craig17Callum Hales-Jepp, Feliks Zemdegs, Marcin Zalewski, Riley Woo, Simon Westlund, Timothy SunChih-Kai Wu (吳之凱)16Feliks Zemdegs, Louis Cormier, Lucas Wesche, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Marek Padlewski16Antoine Cantin, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Jan Bentlage, Jayden McNeill, Simon WestlundYuta Okada (岡田雄太)16Bence Barát, Marcin Zalewski, Milán Baticz, Riley Woo, Wojciech Szatanowski, Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)Nicola Barbaro15Antoine Cantin, Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Thompson Clarke, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Vineethsubbu Somasundaram15Antoine Cantin, Drew Brads, Ivan Zabrodin, Lucas Etter, Rami Sbahi, SeungBeom Cho (조승범)Zihang Lin (林子杭)15Antoine Cantin, Corey Sakowski, John Brechon, Rami Sbahi, SeungBeom Cho (조승범), Xiao Hu (胡霄)Zixi Yan (严子希)14Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Feliks Zemdegs, Ivan Torgashov, Kevin Costello III, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Matheus Barbosa de Miranda13Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Marcin Zalewski, Riley Woo, Simon WestlundDohyun Kim (김도현)12Antoine Cantin, Chia-Liang Tai (戴嘉良), Jayden McNeill, Kim Jokinen, Louis Cormier, Paweł KowolYulun Wu (吴宇伦)12Ainesh Sevellaraja, Antoine Cantin, Jakub Wolniewicz, Oscar Roth Andersen, Ramón Dersch, Vincent Hartanto UtomoMohammad Reza Karimi (محمد رضا کریمی)8Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Feliks Zemdegs, Jayden McNeill, Lucas Etter, Mats Valk, Michał PleskowiczPhil Yu6Antoine Cantin, Bill Wang, Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Michał Pleskowicz, Przemysław KaletaHaiyan Zhuang (庄海燕)4Grzegorz Jałocha, Kaijun Lin (林恺俊), Marcell Endrey, Marcin Kowalczyk, Marcin Zalewski, Noah Arthurs






Spoiler: 45 People with 7 nemeses




*Name**Events**Nemeses*Christopher Cabrera31Antoine Cantin, Callum Hales-Jepp, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Ivan Zabrodin, Jan Bentlage, Simon WestlundNikita Loyko31Ainesh Sevellaraja, Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Callum Hales-Jepp, Daniel Sheppard, Jan Bentlage, Simon WestlundPatrick Kern31Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Callum Hales-Jepp, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Jan Bentlage, Simon WestlundAlrimar Dias Rocha Sobrinho28Antoine Cantin, Evan Liu, Jan Bentlage, Louis Cormier, Simon Westlund, Sébastien Auroux, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Bernett Orlando28Akash Rupela, Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Corey Sakowski, Daniel Sheppard, Jan Bentlage, Simon WestlundHampus Hansson28Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Jan Bentlage, Simon Westlund, Sébastien Auroux, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Shu Kasuga (春日柊)28Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Louis Cormier, Simon Westlund, Wojciech Knott, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Branko Kobal26Ainesh Sevellaraja, Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Jan Bentlage, Simon Westlund, Timothy SunGaël Dusser26Antoine Cantin, Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Daniel Sheppard, David Woner, Evan Liu, Wojciech Knott, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Roman Ostapenko (Роман Остапенко)26Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Maarten Smit, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Adam Kjörk24Antoine Cantin, Callum Hales-Jepp, Erik Akkersdijk, Louis Cormier, Wojciech Knott, Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)Cezary Chełkowski23Antoine Cantin, Callum Hales-Jepp, Erik Akkersdijk, Louis Cormier, Wojciech Knott, Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)Jonathan Mauroy23Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Jayden McNeill, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Robert YauKrzysztof Kuncki23Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Evan Liu, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Simon Westlund, Sébastien AurouxShonathon Collins23Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Hunor Bózsing, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Robert YauTeemu Tiinanen23Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Sébastien Auroux, Tim Reynolds, Walker Welch, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Andrea Lo Sardo21Antoine Cantin, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Logan McGraw21Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Ivan Zabrodin, Jan Bentlage, Jayden McNeill, John Brechon, Louis CormierMok Man Kit (莫文傑)21Erik Akkersdijk, Evan Liu, Louis Cormier, Lucas Wesche, Mitchell Lane, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Patrick Hetco21Antoine Cantin, Feliks Zemdegs, Kevin Costello III, Louis Cormier, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Piotr Janiuk21AJ Blair, Antoine Cantin, Corey Sakowski, Daniel Sheppard, Jan Bentlage, Jayden McNeill, Louis CormierRamadan Sulejman21Ainesh Sevellaraja, Andreas Pohl, Bence Barát, Jakob Kogler, Oleg Gritsenko, Riley Woo, Tim WongSamantha Raskind21Bence Barát, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Kevin Costello III, Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Hao Xu (徐豪)20Antoine Cantin, Corey Sakowski, Jayden McNeill, John Brechon, Lee Chiang (蔣礪), Louis Cormier, Wojciech KnottLee Jin-Hyung (이진형)20Akash Rupela, Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Milán Baticz, Simon Westlund, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Mulun Yin (阴目仑)20Feliks Zemdegs, Louis Cormier, Mats Valk, Michał Pleskowicz, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Nick Young19Ainesh Sevellaraja, Daniel Sheppard, Feliks Zemdegs, Jan Bentlage, Lucas Wesche, Maarten Smit, Simon WestlundTomoki Kubo (久保友樹)19Ainesh Sevellaraja, Andreas Pohl, Callum Hales-Jepp, Chester Lian, Corey Sakowski, Jakob Kogler, Kai JiptnerWillian Fidêncio19Ainesh Sevellaraja, Bence Barát, Corey Sakowski, Feliks Zemdegs, Milán Baticz, Timothy Sun, Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)Grzegorz Prokopczyk18Ainesh Sevellaraja, Dan Cohen, Daniel Sheppard, Jan Bentlage, Rami Sbahi, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Ragavan Ravi18Antoine Cantin, Corey Sakowski, Jayden McNeill, Rami Sbahi, SeungBeom Cho (조승범), Walker Welch, Wojciech KnottTomasz Kaczorowski18Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Michał Pleskowicz, Rami Sbahi, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Gomain Ngernseng (โกเมน เงินเส็ง)16Emily Wang, Feliks Zemdegs, Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Aakash Josh15Antoine Cantin, Evan Liu, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Michał Pleskowicz, Simon Westlund, Vincent Hartanto UtomoEmric Månsson15Bálint Bodor, Chris Wall, Feliks Zemdegs, Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Louis Cormier, Matic Omulec, Simon WestlundRichmond Mico Rigor15Antoine Cantin, Jayden McNeill, Louis Cormier, Lucas Etter, Przemysław Kaleta, Robert Yau, Wojciech KnottMichał Tomański14Antoine Cantin, Bhargav Narasimhan, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Milán Baticz, Rowe Hessler, Simon WestlundNithin Babu13Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Christopher Olson, Feliks Zemdegs, Louis Cormier, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)Kyyarkhan Nikolaev12Antoine Cantin, Jayden McNeill, Louis Cormier, Marcin Zalewski, Michał Pleskowicz, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Harris Chan11Antoine Cantin, Cornelius Dieckmann, Feliks Zemdegs, Gabriel Dechichi Barbar, Rowe Hessler, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)Javier Cabezuelo Sánchez9Bence Barát, István Kocza, Jimmy Coll, Moritz Karl, Sébastien Auroux, Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭), Walker WelchŁukasz Ciałoń9Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Michał Pleskowicz, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Yinqin Li (李尹钦)8Bill Wang, Feliks Zemdegs, Louis Cormier, Lucas Etter, Mats Valk, Michał Pleskowicz, Robert YauYuhui Xu (许宇辉)6Francisco Javier Lemes Sáez, Gabriel Alejandro Orozco Casillas, Kaijun Lin (林恺俊), Marcin Kowalczyk, Marcin Zalewski, Noah Arthurs, Sebastiano TrontoTakao Hashimoto (橋本貴夫)4Bingliang Li (李炳良), Brandon Lin, Chung-Han Hsu (許鍾瀚), Emanuel Rheinert, Michael Young, Michał Halczuk, Piotr Michał Padlewski






Spoiler: 57 People with 8 nemeses




*Name**Events**Nemeses*Chung Tze Yang (钟志扬)32Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Callum Hales-Jepp, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Jan Bentlage, Simon Westlund, Timothy SunAbhijeet Ghodgaonkar29Bence Barát, Callum Hales-Jepp, Corey Sakowski, Jakob Kogler, Jan Bentlage, Jiawen Wu (吴嘉文), Simon Westlund, Timothy SunShubhayan Kabir29Bence Barát, Corey Sakowski, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Jan Bentlage, John Brechon, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Yong Rong Seng (杨荣盛)29Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Simon WestlundJhon Edinson Arias Parra27Bence Barát, Evan Liu, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Kevin Costello III, Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Mimmi Leckius27Ainesh Sevellaraja, Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Callum Hales-Jepp, Corey Sakowski, Daniel Sheppard, Jan Bentlage, Simon WestlundKian Barry26Antoine Cantin, Christopher Olson, Evan Liu, Jan Bentlage, John Brechon, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)Agnes Maxelino25Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Hendry Cahyadi, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Sébastien Auroux, Wojciech KnottJure Gregorc25Antoine Cantin, Dan Cohen, Erik Akkersdijk, Louis Cormier, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)William Yudi Matunoshita Ito25Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Jan Bentlage, Jayden McNeill, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Mitchell LaneBobby D'Angelo24Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Jan Bentlage, John Brechon, Milán Baticz, Simon Westlund, Timothy SunOlivier Polspoel24Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Laura Ohrndorf, Sébastien Auroux, Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭), Walker Welch, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Aneurin Hunt23Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Jayden McNeill, John Brechon, Mason Langenderfer, Mitchell Lane, Przemysław Kaleta, Walker WelchDedi Hariyadi23Antoine Cantin, Callum Hales-Jepp, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Jan Bentlage, Simon Westlund, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Peter Chau23Antoine Cantin, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Louis Cormier, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)José Garrido22Evan Liu, Feliks Zemdegs, Jan Bentlage, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Ludwig Choi22Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Dániel Varga, Evan Liu, Jan Bentlage, Wojciech Szatanowski, Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)Rok Glinšek22Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Jan Bentlage, Jayden McNeill, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Nathan Dwyer, Wojciech KnottShenchuan Mao (毛神川)22Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Dmitry Zvyagintsev, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Kevin Costello III, Michał Halczuk, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Stefan Huber22Antoine Cantin, Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Cornelius Dieckmann, Feliks Zemdegs, Jayden McNeill, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Dávid Balog21Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Feliks Zemdegs, Jayden McNeill, Matic Omulec, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Edward Vakula21Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Jan Bentlage, Jayden McNeill, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Wojciech Knott, Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)Kevin Guillaumond21Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Christopher Olson, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)Reinier Schippers21Cornelius Dieckmann, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Louis Cormier, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Yuuki Kobayashi (古林祐輝)21Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Feliks Zemdegs, Jan Bentlage, Louis Cormier, Matic Omulec, Simon WestlundFumiya Matsui (松井郁也)20Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Evan Liu, Jan Bentlage, Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Gilson Sousa da Silva20Callum Hales-Jepp, Fakhri Raihaan, Henrik Buus Aagaard, Louis Cormier, Rami Sbahi, Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Yu Sajima (佐島優), Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)Grzegorz Szumigaj20Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Jan Bentlage, Louis Cormier, Mitchell Lane, Przemysław Kaleta, Rami Sbahi, Wojciech KnottRic Donati20Antoine Cantin, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Mats Valk, Michał Pleskowicz, Przemysław Kaleta, Robert Yau, Thompson ClarkeRyan DeLine20Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Jan Bentlage, Louis Cormier, Nathan Dwyer, Robert Yau, Sébastien Auroux, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Andrew Sopchak19Antoine Cantin, Dan Cohen, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Rowe Hessler, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Olli Vikstedt19Ainesh Sevellaraja, Andreas Pohl, Callum Hales-Jepp, Corey Sakowski, Daniel Sheppard, Jakob Kogler, Marcin Zalewski, Riley WooRowan Kinneavy19Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Cornelius Dieckmann, Edward Lin, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Louis Cormier, Rowe Hessler, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Stefano Bevacqua19Antoine Cantin, Dan Cohen, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Bertalan Bodor18Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Cornelius Dieckmann, Feliks Zemdegs, Marcin Zalewski, Riley Woo, Rowe Hessler, Simon WestlundDaniel Chudecki18Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Daniel Sheppard, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Milán Baticz, Simon WestlundHaixu Zhang (张海旭)18Dan Cohen, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Kevin Costello III, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Piotr Frankowski18Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Louis Cormier, Simon Westlund, Timothy Sun, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)Edouard Chambon17Antoine Cantin, Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Christopher Olson, Cornelius Dieckmann, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Rowe Hessler, Simon WestlundMats Bergsten17Ainesh Sevellaraja, Callum Hales-Jepp, Chester Lian, Corey Sakowski, Dmitry Karyakin, Jakob Kogler, Kai Jiptner, Oleg GritsenkoParham Saeed Nia (پرهام سعیدنیا)17Antoine Cantin, Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Marcin Zalewski, Michał Pleskowicz, Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)Tom Nelson17Ainesh Sevellaraja, Andreas Pohl, Callum Hales-Jepp, Corey Sakowski, Daniel Sheppard, Oleg Gritsenko, Tim Wong, Vincent Hartanto UtomoTomasz Tokarski17Ainesh Sevellaraja, Andreas Pohl, Antoine Cantin, Callum Hales-Jepp, Corey Sakowski, Daniel Sheppard, Simon Westlund, Vincent Hartanto UtomoAan Candra Nugroho15Ainesh Sevellaraja, Andreas Pohl, Daniel Sheppard, Grzegorz Jałocha, Jakob Kogler, Marcin Zalewski, Ville Seppänen, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Guan Ying Chen (陳冠穎)15Dan Cohen, Feliks Zemdegs, Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Mats Valk, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, SeungBeom Cho (조승범), Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Jhon Alexander Taboada Temple15Antoine Cantin, Corey Sakowski, Drew Brads, Ivan Zabrodin, Jayden McNeill, Przemysław Kaleta, SeungBeom Cho (조승범), Walker WelchRanz Norwin Lim15Antoine Cantin, Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Maarten Smit, Wojciech Knott, Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Yu Sajima (佐島優)Ryosuke Mondo (門戸良介)15Ainesh Sevellaraja, Bence Barát, Callum Hales-Jepp, Corey Sakowski, Daniel Sheppard, Jan Bentlage, Marcin Zalewski, Simon WestlundMieszko Masłowski14Antoine Cantin, Drew Brads, Jayden McNeill, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Oscar Roth Andersen, Piotr Pojda, SeungBeom Cho (조승범)Ryosuke Higo (肥後亮佑)14Antoine Cantin, Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Stephen Adhisaputra, Thompson Clarke, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)Siddarth Sivakumar13Ben Whitmore, Ihor Bilchenko (Ігор Більченко), Jacob Hutnyk, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Lucas Etter, Rami Sbahi, Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)Felipe da Cruz Bueno12Brúnó Bereczki, Drew Brads, Jakub Wolniewicz, Jules Desjardin, Oscar Roth Andersen, Riadi Arsandi, Samuel Antônio Araújo de Jesus, Yohei Oka (岡要平)Antonio Aranda11Ainesh Sevellaraja, Antoine Cantin, Dmitry Kryuzban, Jakub Kipa, Jules Desjardin, Kim Jokinen, Piotr Kózka, Vincent Hartanto UtomoErik Jernqvist10Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Jan Bentlage, Linus Fresz, Mats Valk, Olivér Perge, Sébastien Auroux, Tim ReynoldsLiliya Kamaltdinova9Ainesh Sevellaraja, Anton Rostovikov, Gabriel Alejandro Orozco Casillas, Kai Jiptner, Kaijun Lin (林恺俊), Marcin Zalewski, Noah Arthurs, Zane CarneySesi Cadmus8Ainesh Sevellaraja, Daniel Sheppard, Eric Limeback, Gabriel Dechichi Barbar, Kaijun Lin (林恺俊), Marcin Zalewski, Riley Woo, Tim WongJianwei Zhu (朱剑伟)4Andrew Nelson, Bingliang Li (李炳良), Brandon Lin, Cheng Chen (陈成), Emanuel Rheinert, Piotr Michał Padlewski, Ruzhen Ye (叶儒臻), Simon Crawford






Spoiler: 47 People with 9 nemeses




*Name**Events**Nemeses*Vincent Bruns30Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Ivan Zabrodin, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Wojciech SzatanowskiAnant Pingle28Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Jan Bentlage, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Nathan Dwyer, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Fernando Daniel Hernández Sánchez28Antoine Cantin, Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Jan Bentlage, Louis Cormier, Maarten Smit, Robert Yau, Simon WestlundShuai Liu (刘帅)28Ainesh Sevellaraja, Antoine Cantin, Corey Sakowski, Erik Akkersdijk, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Simon Westlund, Sébastien Auroux, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Choi Go-Ho (최고호)26Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Jan Bentlage, John Brechon, Lucas Wesche, Robert Yau, Simon WestlundGustavo Maysonnave Franck26Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทยโยธิน), Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, John Brechon, Kevin Costello III, Louis Cormier, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Jacco Krijnen26Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Jan Bentlage, John Brechon, Milán Baticz, Simon Westlund, Sébastien Auroux, Timothy Sun, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Marek Wójtowicz26Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Jan Bentlage, Jayden McNeill, John Brechon, Kevin Costello III, Louis CormierNorbert Héjja26Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Daniel Sheppard, Emanuel Rheinert, Erik Akkersdijk, Evan Liu, Milán Baticz, Simon WestlundAndrew Coghill25AJ Blair, Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Jan Bentlage, Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Daniel Jamrużka24Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Dhanayush Raninga24Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Evan Liu, Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Thompson Clarke, Vincent Hartanto UtomoReto Bubendorf24Antoine Cantin, Erik Akkersdijk, Evan Liu, John Brechon, Jorge Castillo Matas, Kim Jokinen, Louis Cormier, Rami Sbahi, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Zach Goldman24Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Nathan Dwyer, Robert YauFlavian Glonț23Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, John Brechon, Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, SeungBeom Cho (조승범), Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Karl Choi23Akash Rupela, Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Emanuel Rheinert, Fakhri Raihaan, Jan Bentlage, Marcin Zalewski, Simon WestlundDominik Vidaković22Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Ivan Zabrodin, Jan Bentlage, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Walker WelchMartin Fronescu22Antoine Cantin, Jayden McNeill, John Brechon, Jorge Castillo Matas, Louis Cormier, Mitchell Lane, SeungBeom Cho (조승범), Wojciech Knott, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Giulio Grammatica21Dan Cohen, Feliks Zemdegs, Jayden McNeill, John Brechon, Mats Valk, Rami Sbahi, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Michał Matczak21Erik Akkersdijk, Evan Liu, Feliks Zemdegs, Jan Bentlage, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Victor Moreno21Antoine Cantin, Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Christopher Olson, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Simon Westlund, Walker WelchFlorian Harrer19Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Dmitry Zvyagintsev, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Kevin Costello III, Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Isaac Wappes19Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Louis Cormier, Lucas Wesche, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Vincent Hartanto UtomoJan Smarschevski19Dan Cohen, Feliks Zemdegs, Kevin Costello III, Louis Cormier, Mats Valk, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Weixing Zhang (张炜星), Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Lee Poon Kit (李本杰)19Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Erik Akkersdijk, Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Louis Cormier, Mats Valk, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Marcin Bloch19Christopher Olson, Drew Brads, Feliks Zemdegs, Jayden McNeill, Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, SeungBeom Cho (조승범), Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪), Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Mok Mun Wai (莫滿懷)19Antoine Cantin, Erik Akkersdijk, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Matic Omulec, Oscar Roth Andersen, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Qianchuan Gui (桂黔川)19Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Feliks Zemdegs, Jayden McNeill, Louis Cormier, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, SeungBeom Cho (조승범), Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Simon Kalhofer19Antoine Cantin, Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Cornelius Dieckmann, Feliks Zemdegs, Louis Cormier, Michał Pleskowicz, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Thompson ClarkeViktor Danilov19Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Henrik Buus Aagaard, Jan Bentlage, Louis Cormier, Simon Westlund, Sébastien Auroux, Timothy Sun, Vincent Hartanto UtomoGustavo Arguello18Antoine Cantin, Corey Sakowski, Jayden McNeill, Jorge Castillo Matas, Kim Jokinen, Lee Chiang (蔣礪), Louis Cormier, Sébastien Auroux, Tim MajorEvgeny Akivis17Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Evan Liu, Louis Cormier, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)I-Hsun Li (李奕勳)16Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทยโยธิน), Dan Cohen, Feliks Zemdegs, Kevin Costello III, Kevin Hays, Louis Cormier, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Maciej Mancewicz16Ainesh Sevellaraja, Bence Barát, Cornelius Dieckmann, Daniel Sheppard, Feliks Zemdegs, Milán Baticz, Ville Seppänen, Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)Mattias Claesson15Antoine Piau, Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Emanuel Rheinert, Maarten Smit, Mats Valk, Nathan Dwyer, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Prashanth Rebala15Andreas Pohl, Callum Hales-Jepp, Corey Sakowski, Daniel Sheppard, Jakob Kogler, Jan Bentlage, Julian David, Timothy Sun, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Sławomir Kapka15Antoine Cantin, Christopher Olson, Cornelius Dieckmann, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Marcin Zalewski, Simon Westlund, Walker Welch, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Zhouheng Sun (孙舟横)15Antoine Cantin, Cornelius Dieckmann, Feliks Zemdegs, Louis Cormier, Mats Valk, Michał Pleskowicz, Robert Yau, Rowe Hessler, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Er-Sheng Kuo (郭爾陞)14Drew Brads, Feliks Zemdegs, Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Kevin Costello III, Louis Cormier, Przemysław Kaleta, Robert Yau, SeungBeom Cho (조승범), Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Jun-Hyuk Jang14Antoine Cantin, Cornelius Dieckmann, Feliks Zemdegs, Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Louis Cormier, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Leopoldo Andrés Ibarra Fuentes13Feliks Zemdegs, Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Kevin Costello III, Louis Cormier, Michał Pleskowicz, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Rowe Hessler, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Tomasz Cyrklaff13Antoine Cantin, Cornelius Dieckmann, Feliks Zemdegs, Gabriel Dechichi Barbar, Mats Valk, Michał Pleskowicz, Robert Yau, Rowe Hessler, Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)Dawid Karczyński12Antoine Cantin, Drew Brads, Ihor Bilchenko (Ігор Більченко), Ivan Zabrodin, Jayden McNeill, Mitchell Lane, Rami Sbahi, SeungBeom Cho (조승범), Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)Marcin Mroskowiak12Antoine Cantin, Drew Brads, Jayden McNeill, Jonatan Kłosko, Mason Langenderfer, Piotr Pojda, Rami Sbahi, SeungBeom Cho (조승범), Tim MajorSamuel Klingström12Emily Wang, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Sei Sugama (洲鎌星), Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Cale Schoon10Ainesh Sevellaraja, Andreas Pohl, Brandon Mikel, Callum Hales-Jepp, Corey Sakowski, Feliks Zemdegs, Jakob Kogler, Riley Woo, Timothy SunTao Hu (胡涛)10Antoine Cantin, Drew Brads, Filip Pasławski, Jayden McNeill, Jonatan Kłosko, Miłosz Gdula, Piotr Pojda, Tim Major, Wojciech Knott






Spoiler: 41 People with 10 nemeses




*Name**Events**Nemeses*Sanae Omyo (大名佐苗)32Ainesh Sevellaraja, Andreas Pohl, Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Callum Hales-Jepp, Corey Sakowski, Daniel Sheppard, François Courtès, Jan Bentlage, Simon WestlundGregor Billing29Andreas Pohl, Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Callum Hales-Jepp, Corey Sakowski, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Brown, Feliks Zemdegs, Jan Bentlage, Jiawen Wu (吴嘉文)Lee Jia Yong (李伽榮)29Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Jan Bentlage, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Vinit Nalhe29Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Daniel Sheppard, Emanuel Rheinert, Evan Liu, Jan Bentlage, José Leonardo Chaparro Prieto, Louis Cormier, Simon WestlundMihail Myshkin28Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Dániel Varga, Erik Akkersdijk, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Simon WestlundFrank Severinsen27Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Evan Liu, John Brechon, Milán Baticz, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Andrey Ivanov25Bence Barát, Callum Hales-Jepp, Corey Sakowski, Daniel Sheppard, Feliks Zemdegs, Jakob Kogler, Riley Woo, Tim Wong, Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)Angus Hamill24Ainesh Sevellaraja, Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Evan Liu, Henrik Buus Aagaard, Jan Bentlage, John Brechon, Nathan Dwyer, Simon WestlundHaowei Zhang (张昊威)24Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Evan Liu, John Brechon, Mats Valk, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Tobias Christlieb24Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Evan Liu, Louis Cormier, Mats Valk, Nathan Dwyer, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Andy Denney23Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Jayden McNeill, John Brechon, Jorge Castillo Matas, Louis Cormier, Mitchell Lane, Robert Yau, Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)Ernesto Gutiérrez Cuba23Antoine Cantin, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Kevin Costello III, Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)John Edison Ubaldo23Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, John Brechon, Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Milán Baticz, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Tomasz Korzeniewski23Ainesh Sevellaraja, Akash Rupela, Bence Barát, Callum Hales-Jepp, Corey Sakowski, Cornelius Dieckmann, Milán Baticz, Simon Westlund, Timothy Sun, Vincent Hartanto UtomoZi-Xian Liao (廖子賢)23Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, John Brechon, Kevin Costello III, Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Neil Wu22Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Emanuel Rheinert, Jayden McNeill, Justin Thomas, Mats Valk, Nathan Dwyer, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Zhiyang Chen (陈至扬)Pablo Grasböck22Antoine Cantin, Dmitry Zvyagintsev, Feliks Zemdegs, Hunor Bózsing, John Brechon, Kevin Costello III, Louis Cormier, Nathan Dwyer, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Anthony Lauro21Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Feliks Zemdegs, Jan Bentlage, Jayden McNeill, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Mitchell LaneOleg Martynov21Blake Thompson, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Ivan Zabrodin, Jacob Hutnyk, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Nathan Dwyer, Robert Yau, Walker WelchOlivier Stietel21Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, David Woner, Evan Liu, Jan Bentlage, Louis Cormier, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Simone Santarsiero21Antoine Cantin, Daniel Cano Salgado, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Evan Liu, Ivan Zabrodin, Louis Cormier, Lucas Wesche, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Yevhen Bondarenko (Євген Бондаренко)21Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Hendry Cahyadi, Jan Bentlage, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Sébastien Auroux, Wojciech Knott, Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)Andres Flügel20Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Michał Pleskowicz, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Radosław Drozdowicz20Akash Rupela, Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Corey Sakowski, Daniel Sheppard, Emanuel Rheinert, Evan Liu, Ivan Zabrodin, Jan Bentlage, Sébastien AurouxBenjamin Wong19Bence Barát, Dmitry Zvyagintsev, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Kevin Costello III, Louis Cormier, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Ibrahim Vajgel-Shedid18Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทยโยธิน), Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Dmitry Zvyagintsev, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Kevin Costello III, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Zhangning He (何樟宁)18Antoine Cantin, Cornelius Dieckmann, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Milán Baticz, Rowe Hessler, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Bo Wang (王擘)17Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Drew Brads, Jayden McNeill, John Brechon, Mitchell Lane, Nathan Dwyer, Przemysław Kaleta, SeungBeom Cho (조승범), Xiao Hu (胡霄)Tomoya Yamashita (山下智也)17Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Emanuel Rheinert, Evan Liu, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Julian David, Maarten Smit, Milán Baticz, Simon WestlundCody Brown16Antoine Cantin, Chia-Liang Tai (戴嘉良), Corey Sakowski, Daniel Sheppard, Filip Pasławski, Jayden McNeill, Mason Langenderfer, Nathan Dwyer, Rami Sbahi, Xiao Hu (胡霄)Jonah Crosby16Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทยโยธิน), Dmitry Zvyagintsev, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Louis Cormier, Mats Valk, Przemysław Kaleta, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Jorge Martín Espinosa16Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Simon Westlund, Sébastien Auroux, Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪), Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Shane Grogan16Dmitry Zvyagintsev, Feliks Zemdegs, Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Kevin Costello III, Louis Cormier, Mats Valk, Morten Arborg, Robert Yau, Yi-Fan Wu (吳亦凡), Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Yannick Richter16Antoine Cantin, Dan Cohen, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Jayden McNeill, Kim Jokinen, Louis Cormier, Milán Baticz, Simon WestlundAndrew Brown15Antoine Cantin, Bhargav Narasimhan, Cornelius Dieckmann, Dmitry Zvyagintsev, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Mats Valk, Michał Pleskowicz, Robert Yau, Thompson ClarkeDenys Lazarenko (Денис Лазаренко)15Ainesh Sevellaraja, Callum Hales-Jepp, Daniel Sheppard, Jakob Kogler, Julian David, Linus Fresz, Marcin Zalewski, Noah Arthurs, Riley Woo, Vincent Hartanto UtomoJavier París14Antoine Cantin, Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Dan Cohen, David Woner, Evan Liu, Louis Cormier, Simon Westlund, Sébastien Auroux, Ting Sheng Bao Yang, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Nikolett Placskó14Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Brown, Evan Liu, James Molloy, Laura Ohrndorf, Niko Ronkainen, Ryan Jones, Sébastien Auroux, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Apichai Boonnuam (อภิชัย บุญน่วม)13Ainesh Sevellaraja, Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Callum Hales-Jepp, Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Corey Sakowski, Daniel Sheppard, Jan Bentlage, Simon Westlund, Vincent Hartanto UtomoAndrew Le12Ainesh Sevellaraja, Andreas Pohl, Anton Rostovikov, Bence Barát, Chester Lian, Corey Sakowski, Jakob Kogler, Kai Jiptner, Riley Woo, Tim WongRay Vince Ong9Bill Wang, Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Christopher Olson, Feliks Zemdegs, Jayden McNeill, Lucas Etter, Mats Valk, Michał Pleskowicz, Rami Sbahi, Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 3, 2014)

Of the people with 33 events and no nemeses, I'm one of only three who are so bad that we are not nemeses of anyone else in the list above (people with 10 or fewer nemeses):
Mike Hughey
Nikhil Mande
Yunqi Ouyang (欧阳韵奇)

So I guess that makes us the three who are passable at everything but not very good at anything.


----------



## obelisk477 (Sep 3, 2014)

Number of people who have competed in all but one event, and that event is *not* FMC mean.


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 3, 2014)

obelisk477 said:


> Number of people who have competed in all but one event, and that event is *not* FMC mean.


21 people are missing one result; for 9 people, that result is FMC mean, so the answer is 12.
http://hem.bredband.net/_zlv_/rubiks/stats/wca_success_events.html


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 4, 2014)

Anyone want to try this:
Of the people who have no nemesis, what is the least amount of people required to team up and 'nemesize' you?
It is impossible to nemesize a WR holder no matter how many people are in the team, so they won't get an answer.

Robert thinks his answer is 4: Feliks Zemdegs, a top-8 Sq-1 single person (not Andrea), Jan Bentlage, a top FM single person
I think I'm 5: Feliks Zemdegs, Jonatan Klosko, Wojciech Knott, Sebastien Auroux, Oleg/Ollie/Marcell/Grzegorz


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 4, 2014)

Bonus points for people whose "nemesis team" does not contain Feliks


----------



## Ninja Storm (Sep 4, 2014)

Mine: 
Christian Kaserer, Przemysław Kaleta, Ciarán Beahan

How many points are the bonus points?


----------



## CHJ (Sep 4, 2014)

Mine: Daniel Sheppard and Yuhei Takagi

i want points too!


----------



## Mikel (Sep 4, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> Anyone want to try this:
> Of the people who have no nemesis, what is the least amount of people required to team up and 'nemesize' you?
> It is impossible to nemesize a WR holder no matter how many people are in the team, so they won't get an answer.
> 
> ...



I'm still not quite sure how this works. How do multiple people team up to nemesize someone if a nemesis is just one person?


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 4, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> Mine:
> Christian Kaserer, Przemysław Kaleta, Ciarán Beahan
> 
> How many points are the bonus points?



I'm pretty sure you could be defeated by two competitors? Feliks and a good skewber


----------



## Ollie (Sep 4, 2014)

Mikel said:


> I'm still not quite sure how this works. How do multiple people team up to nemesize someone if a nemesis is just one person?



I guess people would join a specific individual (could be anyone, preferably a nemesis) by contributing a certain time so that they would collectively become a nemesis to someone else. I.e. if we wanted to 'nemesize' Grzegorz I could help by contributing a WR 4BLD single time, or Evan Liu would contribute a WR clock average time to help 'nemesize' Wojciech Knott? (obviously others are required, which goes back to Daniel's Q)


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 4, 2014)

Mikel said:


> I'm still not quite sure how this works. How do multiple people team up to nemesize someone if a nemesis is just one person?


For people with a nemesis, the answer is one, because it only requires one person to beat them in everything. For people with a WR, there is no possible team that can beat them in everything.
So this is only really for the ~250 people who have no nemesis, and have no WR. It requires at least 2 people to work as a 'nemesis team' to nemesize them (otherwise they would have a nemesis). You take the best result of the team from each event, and those results need to nemesize the person in question. It's way harder to explain than the concept is.
I want to know what the smallest team for each person is. Many people will have multiple possible smallest teams.


----------



## Skullush (Sep 4, 2014)

My nemesis team, at least one of them:
Jonatan Klosko
Daniel Sheppard
Kaijun Lin (or anyone else with an official sub-1:01.16 3BLD mean)

I'm pretty certain it's not possible to find less than 3


----------



## kcl (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm pretty sure mine is Feliks and Jonatan. Feliks beats me in all things except skewb average in single, and Jonatan beats me in skewb average and single.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Sep 4, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> I'm pretty sure you could be defeated by two competitors? Feliks and a good skewber



I wanted to try and get one without having Feliks ._.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Sep 4, 2014)

I didn't check too hard but I think 2 isn't possible for me.

Many combinations of 3 people:
Vincent Sheu (FMC & 2x2 single), Antoine Cantin (Everything else except 7x7), Lin Chen (7x7)


----------



## kcl (Sep 4, 2014)

TheDubDubJr said:


> I didn't check too hard but I think 2 isn't possible for me.
> 
> Many combinations of 3 people:
> Vincent Sheu (FMC & 2x2 single), Antoine Cantin (Everything else except 7x7), Lin Chen (7x7)



Feliks and Antoine?


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 4, 2014)

Think I need 3. Feliks beats me at everything except Sq-1 single/average, clock average, skewb single, and multibld, and there is no single person who beats me at all of those


----------



## Mikel (Sep 4, 2014)

I came up with mine with a fair amount of ease.

Daniel Sheppard (beats me at everything except 3x3 BLD mean)

+

Haiyan Zhuang (庄海燕) (beats me in 3x3 BLD mean)

= 2 people 

+ bonus points for no Feliks



Obviously there are a lot more combinations. I am ranked 61st for 3BLD mean, so the top 60 could be interchangeable.





kclejeune said:


> Feliks and Antoine?



23 FMC BOI

#YEAROFTHEWALKER2014


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Sep 4, 2014)

Mikel said:


> kclejeune said:
> 
> 
> > Feliks and Antoine?
> ...



<3


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 4, 2014)

I think Bence and Antoine would almost do it  (FMC single would tie)


----------



## Kit Clement (Sep 4, 2014)

Easy for me: Jonatan Klosko and Evan Liu. Evan beats me at everything except Skewb, so 2014 regs are the only reason I'm nemesis free


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Sep 4, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> I think Bence and Antoine would almost do it  (FMC single would tie)



Both still wouldn't beat me in 2x2 single


----------



## Laura O (Sep 4, 2014)

Daniel is actually my "tied nemesis" because we both have a 24 FMC single. So it's Daniel + someone with a sub 24 FMC single for me.

Another possibility would be Sébastien and Evan Liu (Clock single and average, SQ-1 single).


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 4, 2014)

CHJ said:


> Mine: Daniel Sheppard and Yuhei Takagi
> 
> i want points too!


Remember you beat my Mega average 
Louis/Nakaji instead of Yuhei would do it


----------



## TMOY (Sep 4, 2014)

Pretty easy for me: Daniel Sheppard + Bence Barat. Daniel beats me at everything but sq1 single and 3bld mean, Bence beats me at everything but skewb single, blg BLDs and multi.

Note that replacing either of them by Feliks doesn't work


----------



## porkynator (Sep 4, 2014)

For me it is Marcin Zalewski + any of the 4 that beat me at FMC avg.

Damn it Zalew, you're too good!
I thought my OH single was worth one more person


----------



## ottozing (Sep 4, 2014)

Too lazy to actually figure out the team of people who combined are my nemesis, but I know it's more than 2 people because the 2 people ahead of me for skewb don't beat my 2x2 or sq1 avg, and the 5 people ahead of me for 2x2 avg don't beat my skewb or sq1 avg :3

If someone would be willing to figure out the team for me, that'd be swell :tu


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 4, 2014)

Feliks Zemdegs or Mats Valk, Oscar Roth Andersen, Jonatan Klosko

Obviously only tied nemesis because pyraminx average.


----------



## CHJ (Sep 4, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> Remember you beat my Mega average
> Louis/Nakaji instead of Yuhei would do it



Louis cant be because i have a better 3BLD mean, nakaji doesn't even have one, and i've realised an error, i would need a third person because i also beat yuhei at mega average, that third person can be one of 83 people


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 4, 2014)

CHJ said:


> Louis cant be because i have a better 3BLD mean, nakaji doesn't even have one, and i've realised an error, i would need a third person because i also beat yuhei at mega average, that third person can be one of 83 people


Oops forgot that you also have a better 3bld mean.
Seems likely that 3 is the answer then: Me, 1 for feets and mega avg, 1 for 3bld mean.
I cause so much weirdness by not having a decent 3bld mean :/


----------



## mycube (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow I just need 2 people, Dan for everything except 3bld single. For this I need some of the 23 people who are faster than me


----------



## TMOY (Sep 4, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> I cause so much weirdness by not having a decent 3bld mean :/



Well, you're not the worst. Example:

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010CULL01

Which naturally leads to the following question, who has the biggest difference between BLD single and BLD mean ? Not counting people who have no official mean of course.

Edit: wow, Linus is also quite impressive...


----------



## mycube (Sep 4, 2014)

TMOY said:


> Well, you're not the worst. Example:
> 
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010CULL01
> 
> ...



I guess I am one of the worst, because my ratio is nearly 1:4.. (3.97 exactly)
But a statistic would be nice


----------



## vcuber13 (Sep 4, 2014)

ottozing said:


> Too lazy to actually figure out the team of people who combined are my nemesis, but I know it's more than 2 people because the 2 people ahead of me for skewb don't beat my 2x2 or sq1 avg, and the 5 people ahead of me for 2x2 avg don't beat my skewb or sq1 avg :3
> 
> If someone would be willing to figure out the team for me, that'd be swell :tu



Bill (2x2, 3x3, OH), Jonatan (Pyra, Skewb), and Yu (the rest).


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 4, 2014)

Can anyone get lower than a 6 person nemesis team for Yu Nakajima? The best team I could find was Feliks, Yuhei (Takagi), Daniel Sheppard, a good FM single holder (e.g. Tomoaki), a decent sq1er (e.g. Bingliang Li), a decent pyraminxer (e.g. Drew Brads)

He really is hard to beat.

What about Feliks? Of course he holds world records so it not possible to beat him. How about this: Switch all of Feliks' "1" ranks with the person behind him. So for 5x5x5 for example, Kevin Hays is now supposedly number 1 for 5x5x5 single and average, and Feliks is number 2.

Now what would the smallest nemesis team be for Feliks?


----------



## Divineskulls (Sep 4, 2014)

I only have Louis and anyone with a sub-3.91 skewb single. 

I need to beat Louis at more things.


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 4, 2014)

5-person for Yu Nakajima:

Feliks, Jakub Kipa, Daniel Sheppard, Tomoaki, Bingliang Li


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Sep 4, 2014)

List of people who are first at their national sum of ranks, but not the best person of their country at the international sum of ranks?


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 4, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Can anyone get lower than a 6 person nemesis team for Yu Nakajima? The best team I could find was Feliks, Yuhei (Takagi), Daniel Sheppard, a good FM single holder (e.g. Tomoaki), a decent sq1er (e.g. Bingliang Li), a decent pyraminxer (e.g. Drew Brads)
> 
> He really is hard to beat.
> 
> ...



Mats Valk (3x3x3 single)
Sebastian Weyer (4x4x4)
Kevin Hays (5x5x5,6x6x6)
Lucas Etter (3x3x3 average, 2x2x2 average)
Cornelius Dieckmann (2x2x2 single)
Bence Barat (3BLD, Sq1, 7x7x7)
Neil Morales (OH single)
Antoine Cantin (OH average, Skewb)
Daniel Sheppard (4,5,MultiBLD, Clock, FM)
Louis Cormier (Megaminx)
Drew Brads (Pyraminx)

Can anyone beat 11 XD


----------



## Stefan (Sep 8, 2014)

Lucas Garron said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Most competitions don't use FMC sheets
> ...



Most competitions don't even have FMC.

(Posted here instead of the original thread because it's hopefully not what Arnaud meant and because I want to do it for all events.)



Spoiler: Events in Competitions 2014



Using data from WCA_export468_20140908 and Stefan's WCA statistics tools.


*Event**Competitions*Rubik's Cube97.8%2x2 Cube92.7%4x4 Cube89.1%3x3 one-handed85.0%3x3 blindfolded84.0%Pyraminx80.5%Skewb69.0%5x5 Cube66.5%Megaminx53.0%Square-143.8%3x3 fewest moves37.4%Rubik's Clock34.8%6x6 Cube33.2%3x3 multi blind32.3%7x7 Cube31.3%4x4 blindfolded30.0%3x3 with feet27.8%5x5 blindfolded23.0%



Spoiler: SQL code



CREATE TABLE ce2014
SELECT competitionId, eventId
FROM (SELECT distinct competitionId, eventId FROM Results) ce join Competitions on Competitions.id=competitionId
WHERE year=2014;

SELECT eventId Event, concat(round(100*count(competitionId)/comps, 1), '%') Competitions
FROM ce2014, (SELECT count(distinct competitionId) comps FROM ce2014) tmp
GROUP BY eventId
ORDER BY 2 desc;

DROP TABLE ce2014;


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 8, 2014)

How does that compare to last year? Would be interesting to see 

Another random discovery of mine: If I'm not mistaken, Daniel Sheppard and Simon Westlund have managed to beat all WRs in 2006. Has anyone else accomplished this? (I'm not sure about magic and master magic though, if that matters to you )


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 8, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> How does that compare to last year? Would be interesting to see
> 
> Another random discovery of mine: If I'm not mistaken, Daniel Sheppard and Simon Westlund have managed to beat all WRs in 2006. Has anyone else accomplished this? (I'm not sure about magic and master magic though, if that matters to you )



Magics WRs at the end of 2006 were: 1.07 and 1.15, 2.48 and 3.15. I only got Magic Single. Simon didn't manage any of those.
But yeah, that's kind of unfair to any newer cubers who didn't have the chance to do Magics anyway.
Neither of us competed in Multiblind old style.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 8, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Most competitions don't even have FMC.
> 
> (Posted here instead of the original thread because it's hopefully not what Arnaud meant and because I want to do it for all events.)



You have my permission to take my words literally, which was of course not what I meant in that thread


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Sep 8, 2014)

who has the most NR's broken at 1 comp, breaking same record multiple times counts as well(maybe me with my 17 NR's last weekend?)?


----------



## Stefan (Sep 8, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> who has the most NR's broken at 1 comp, breaking same record multiple times counts as well(maybe me with my 17 NR's last weekend?)?



Meh, you only got as many as faz.



Spoiler: Cuber with most NRs at one Competition (min 17)



Using data from WCA_export468_20140908 and Stefan's WCA statistics tools.


*Cuber**NRs**Country**Competition*Pablo Nicolás Oshiro Mondoñedo25PeruCastellon Open 2011Hilmar Magnusson25IcelandNorwegian Open 2010Ivan Vynnyk (Іван Винник)23UkraineMPEI Open 2010Joel Spang21LuxembourgBrussels Summer Open 2009Conor Baumann21IrelandBrussels Summer Open 2009Anatoly Kim21BelarusRussia Open 2010Lukas Vaitkevičius20LithuaniaHessen Open 2012Bernett Orlando20IndiaWorld Championship 2007Joshua Li19AustraliaGuangdong Open 2008Nurym Kudaibergen19KazakhstanRussia Open 2011Henrik Buus Aagaard19DenmarkBenelux Open 2008Nurym Kudaibergen19KazakhstanMPEI Open 2012Anatoly Kim19BelarusMPEI Open 2010Hilmar Magnusson18IcelandHelsinki Open 2011Pablo Nicolás Oshiro Mondoñedo18PeruMadrid Open Rubik 2010Bernett Orlando18IndiaDutch Open 2006Zhulu Ke (柯助錄)18MacauGuangdong Open 2008Gabriel Eduardo Núñez Serna18ArgentinaMontpellier Open 2008Emile Compion18South AfricaPleasantville Fall 2007Gamze Aksahin17TurkeyLemgo Open 2010Feliks Zemdegs17AustraliaMelbourne Summer Open 2010Nurym Kudaibergen17KazakhstanMNW Open 2012Zhulu Ke (柯助錄)17MacauGuangdong Open 2007Oscar Alberto Ceballos Contreras17VenezuelaIII Torneo Nacional 2013



Spoiler: SQL code



SELECT concat(personId, '@', competitionId) Cuber, sum((regionalSingleRecord like '%R')+(regionalAverageRecord like '%R')) NRs, personCountryId Country, competitionId Competition
FROM Results
GROUP BY personId, competitionId
HAVING NRs >= 17
ORDER BY NRs desc;


----------



## Cale S (Sep 8, 2014)

Today I realized I have a better official skewb average than 2x2 average (because my 2x2 average had one 9 and a DNF). Are there any combinations of two events where only 1 person has a better result in one than the other? I think there was only 1 person with a better 5BLD than 4BLD, but I'm not sure.


----------



## G2013 (Sep 8, 2014)

What is the time that appears more times? Counting all events, single and average.
For example, if (fictional example) 13.15 appears 24 times in 2x2 single, 15 in 2x2 average, 30 in pyraminx single, and 17 in pyraminx average, it appears 86 times.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 8, 2014)

Cale S said:


> Today I realized I have a better official skewb average than 2x2 average (because my 2x2 average had one 9 and a DNF). Are there any combinations of two events where only 1 person has a better result in one than the other? I think there was only 1 person with a better 5BLD than 4BLD, but I'm not sure.



That's a good one. Someone please check this independently, though. I did single and average separately, seemed easiest.



Spoiler: Only one cuber faster in this event than in that (single)



Using data from WCA_export468_20140908 and Stefan's WCA statistics tools.


*Cuber**Faster**Time**Slower**Time*Haiyan Zhuang (庄海燕)3x3 blindfolded30.94Rubik's Cube33.69Oliver Frost3x3 blindfolded38.12Skewb1:01.78Mats Kollbrink3x3 with feet48.843x3 one-handed57.96Denys Lazarenko (Денис Лазаренко)4x4 blindfolded5:11.845x5 Cube5:25.50Zheng Li (李政)5x5 Cube2:08.74Skewb4:07.94Vojtěch Dvořák5x5 blindfolded15:42.004x4 blindfolded19:32.00Xinye Wang (王鑫晔)6x6 Cube6:21.913x3 one-handed9:59.36Julio Martín Gómez Telésforo6x6 Cube8:33.914x4 Cube9:09.13Xinye Wang (王鑫晔)7x7 Cube8:38.223x3 one-handed9:59.36Vivek Prasad MadaMegaminx4:08.44Rubik's Clock4:40.79



Spoiler: SQL code



ALTER TABLE RanksSingle ADD INDEX person (personId ASC);

SELECT a.personId Cuber, a.eventId 'Faster', a.best 'Time', b.eventId 'Slower', b.best 'Time'
FROM RanksSingle a join RanksSingle b on a.personId = b.personId
WHERE a.best < b.best
GROUP BY a.eventId, b.eventId
HAVING count(*) = 1;

ALTER TABLE RanksSingle DROP INDEX person;








Spoiler: Only one cuber faster in this event than in that (average)



Using data from WCA_export468_20140908 and Stefan's WCA statistics tools.


*Cuber**Faster**Time**Slower**Time*Yudanis Taqwin Rohman3x3 blindfolded49.36Skewb52.66Mats Kollbrink3x3 with feet1:05.783x3 one-handed1:14.57Antonio Aguilera Manzano5x5 Cube2:12.553x3 one-handed2:15.01Yiliang Lu (路义亮)5x5 Cube2:46.00Rubik's Clock2:54.81Nguyễn Ngọc Thịnh5x5 Cube1:21.32Skewb1:53.70Nguyễn Ngọc ThịnhMegaminx1:21.70Skewb1:53.70



Spoiler: SQL code



ALTER TABLE RanksAverage ADD INDEX person (personId ASC);

SELECT a.personId Cuber, a.eventId 'Faster', a.best 'Time', b.eventId 'Slower', b.best 'Time'
FROM RanksAverage a join RanksAverage b on a.personId = b.personId
WHERE a.best < b.best
GROUP BY a.eventId, b.eventId
HAVING count(*) = 1;

ALTER TABLE RanksAverage DROP INDEX person;






Edit: Should I rename these statistics _"Dude, what is wrong with you??"_?


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 8, 2014)

The top 7 people in the UK sum of average ranks also have the top 7 skewb averages


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 9, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> The top 7 people in the UK sum of average ranks also have the top 7 skewb averages



It's the same for top 5 and top 5 mega averages.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 9, 2014)

I just noticed that Switzerland is getting active in cubing again: https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...egionId=Switzerland&years=&pattern=&list=List
I also noticed that that would make 4 competitions in 4 different cities.
Are there any other countries that have had all their competitions in different cities?

(Technically this is currently true for the entire continent of Africa, but that will change soon: https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...d=&regionId=_Africa&years=&pattern=&list=List)


----------



## sk8erman41 (Sep 9, 2014)

any way to figure out what the average average of people who have competed in 2 or more competitions is?


----------



## Stefan (Sep 9, 2014)

sk8erman41 said:


> any way to figure out what the average average of people who have competed in 2 or more competitions is?



Yes, even at least one for each definition of average average.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 10, 2014)

Matching TLAs from our wiki with TLA competitors.

CCA Carlos Cuadros Armas
CLL Chia-Leo Lin 
ELS Erica Libório Sampaio
FAQ Faiz Abdul Qowiy
FTM Filipe Tresena Medeiros
IRC Ignasi Ramos Clavero
PBL Patricio Benitez Lima
RCC Radu Constantin Cioranu
RCC Reyniel Casimiro Caraballo


----------



## KottenCube (Sep 10, 2014)

What are the top overall success rates for 4BLD and 5BLD (min 3 attempts)?


----------



## Stefan (Sep 10, 2014)

3x3 rolling average of 100, removing best/worst 5%, mean of the remaining. Very naive program, but fast enough.

Louis and Breandan are so close to that border...



Spoiler: Rolling Average of 100




*Cuber**best avg100**current avg100*Feliks Zemdegs7.78517.8347Alexander Lau8.20298.2447Cornelius Dieckmann8.65908.7620Mats Valk8.76008.8184Philipp Weyer8.76248.7639Sebastian Weyer8.89738.9668Michał Pleskowicz8.9573sameKevin Costello III9.0353sameLucas Etter9.1254sameBill Wang9.20839.2133Richard Jay S. Apagar9.34189.3487Morten Arborg9.34849.3549Ivan Vynnyk (Іван Винник)9.41699.4592Collin Burns9.55679.5580Sergey Ryabko9.56849.7607Giovanni Contardi9.6449sameEric Limeback9.70809.7618Carlos Méndez García-Barroso9.72099.8410Vincent Hartanto Utomo9.73119.7563Piti Pichedpan (ปิติ พิเชษฐพันธ์)9.75079.7718Rowe Hessler9.7843sameNipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์)9.79869.9236Leon Schmidtchen9.8154sameThompson Clarke9.82109.8270Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)9.836010.1519Przemysław Kaleta9.85929.8984Sei Sugama (洲鎌星)9.8658sameAndrew Ricci9.86829.8736Haowei Fan (樊浩玮)9.88279.9100Paolo Moriello9.88989.9428Anthony Brooks9.904110.1370Antoine Cantin9.9244sameJayden McNeill9.9547sameLouis Cormier9.996910.1119Breandan Vallance10.0017sameChristopher Olson10.050910.0677Dmitry Dobrjakov10.0660sameAsia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทยโยธิน)10.068310.0752Yu Nakajima (中島悠)10.068710.3772Gabriel Dechichi Barbar10.068910.1190Harris Chan10.074610.1674Martin Kraut10.0759sameYi-Fan Wu (吳亦凡)10.086110.1069Dario Roa Sánchez10.096110.0986SeungBeom Cho (조승범)10.1324sameJr-Wei Jang (張智瑋)10.136610.2403Mulun Yin (阴目仑)10.1411sameArifumi Fushimi (伏見有史)10.145010.3051Kanneti Sae Han (คันธ์เนตี แซ่ห่าน)10.152010.7619Kevin Hays10.156310.1816Andy Smith10.2441sameYu Sajima (佐島優)10.283710.7912Kirt Protacio10.2854sameJong-Ho Jeong (정종호)10.323410.4762Drew Brads10.3272sameRobert Yau10.327810.4257Erik Akkersdijk10.365210.9677Jakub Kipa10.3726sameMarcin Zalewski10.380210.6000Kailong Li (李开隆)10.390110.3947Mitsuki Gunji (郡司光貴)10.398910.5156James Hamory10.4031sameJules Desjardin10.455810.4611Milán Baticz10.479610.4881Riley Woo10.491610.5416Ihor Bilchenko (Ігор Більченко)10.491910.6270Justin Mallari10.4923sameYi-Heng Lee (李宜衡)10.497810.5078Weixing Zhang (张炜星)10.502610.5177Hunor Bózsing10.524710.5434Massimiliano Iovane10.5380sameJustin Adsuara10.5689sameZhouheng Sun (孙舟横)10.6050sameTomasz Żołnowski10.635610.7597Daniil Lee10.641010.7068Edward Lin10.657010.8241Durben Joun Virtucio10.663010.6841Dmitry Zvyagintsev10.705110.7197Phillip Espinoza10.711410.7606Simon Westlund10.735610.8657Stefan Huber10.741910.7643Jan Smarschevski10.7429sameRami Sbahi10.7450sameJacob Hutnyk10.7546sameSeyyed Mohammad Hossein Fatemi (سید محمد حسین فاطمی)10.767210.7897Keaton Ellis10.779610.7809Stephen Adhisaputra10.779810.8934Hendry Cahyadi10.7843sameRavi Fernando10.796910.9793Xiaolin Zeng (曾小林)10.8229sameChia-Wei Lu (呂家維)10.8402sameDan Cohen10.850410.9720Kaijun Lin (林恺俊)10.851410.8693Simon Crawford10.8754sameHarald Stiff10.878310.8859Howard Wong Jun Yen (黄俊仁)10.881310.8910Hao-Zheng Lin (林浩正)10.948611.0341Lin Chen (陈霖)10.961111.1364Dharmesh Shahu10.964710.9926Teo Kai Xiang10.974210.9823



Spoiler: Python





```
[NOPARSE]from wca import *
from math import *

q = """
SELECT personId, value1, value2, value3, value4, value5
FROM Results
     join Competitions on Competitions.id = competitionId
     join Rounds on Rounds.id = roundId
WHERE eventId = '333'
ORDER BY personId, year, month, day, endMonth, endDay, rank"""

INF = 10 ** 100

def avg(results):
    remove = ceil(len(results) * 0.05)
    counting = sorted(results)[remove:-remove]
    return INF if INF in counting else sum(counting) / len(counting)

entries = []
for personId, person_rows in group(query(q), 0):
    last100 = []
    best_avg = (INF,)
    for row in person_rows:
        for v in row[1:]:
            if v > 0 or v == -1:
                last100.append(v if v > 0 else INF)
                if len(last100) == 101:
                    last100.pop(0)
                if len(last100) == 100:
                    best_avg = min(best_avg, (avg(last100), last100[0], last100[99]))
    if best_avg[0] < INF:
        entries.append((best_avg, avg(last100), personId))

create_post('Rolling Average of 100.py',
            ('Cuber', 'best avg100', 'current avg100'),
            ((personId, '%.4f' % (best_avg[0] / 100), "same" if current == best_avg[0] else '%.4f' % (current / 100))
             for best_avg, current, personId in sorted(entries)[:100]))
[/NOPARSE]
```


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 10, 2014)

darn...so close to sub 10.


----------



## ottozing (Sep 10, 2014)

I'd be interested in seeing this for rolling avg5/12 too (And maybe avg50 if you want).


----------



## Stefan (Sep 10, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> darn...so close to sub 10.



Close? You're 28 times as far away as Breandan is 



ottozing said:


> I'd be interested in seeing this for rolling avg5/12 too (And maybe avg50 if you want).



Note: When someone had the same best average more than once, I picked the one with the best worst single.



Spoiler: 3x3 Rolling Average of 5




*Cuber**Best Avg5**Details**Current Avg5*Feliks Zemdegs6.546.91, 6.41, (6.25), (7.30), 6.317.59Lucas Etter6.986.72, (11.03), (6.33), 7.66, 6.558.26Mats Valk7.357.24, (7.86), 7.59, 7.22, (7.21)8.61Alexander Lau7.367.65, (10.31), 7.44, 6.98, (6.83)8.18Philipp Weyer7.45(6.64), 7.83, (10.51), 7.28, 7.248.30Cornelius Dieckmann7.477.01, (8.42), 7.80, (6.68), 7.619.82Bill Wang7.737.25, (9.16), 8.59, (7.19), 7.348.58Michał Pleskowicz7.85(7.11), 8.23, (9.78), 7.86, 7.468.43Richard Jay S. Apagar7.877.27, (9.59), (7.13), 7.93, 8.409.25Paolo Moriello7.96(7.47), 7.58, (10.52), 8.11, 8.189.72Sebastian Weyer7.977.80, 7.68, 8.43, (9.88), (7.41)8.13Collin Burns8.068.57, 8.01, (7.54), (10.23), 7.59sameDrew Brads8.117.78, (7.66), 8.44, (9.02), 8.118.72Kevin Costello III8.14(10.80), (6.55), 6.99, 8.97, 8.479.50Robert Yau8.218.80, (7.81), 8.00, (11.56), 7.8310.68Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)8.257.77, 8.71, (12.03), (7.55), 8.2711.03Morten Arborg8.268.20, 8.35, 8.23, (7.84), (10.37)8.69Rowe Hessler8.27(7.36), (11.36), 8.43, 8.55, 7.838.78Carlos Méndez García-Barroso8.27(8.15), 8.19, (9.41), 8.25, 8.389.60Breandan Vallance8.32(7.59), 8.56, (10.91), 8.46, 7.949.68Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์)8.33(6.78), (11.09), 9.03, 7.34, 8.6310.96Sei Sugama (洲鎌星)8.37(10.34), 8.15, (7.38), 8.47, 8.509.77Andy Smith8.42(10.63), 8.69, 8.00, 8.57, (7.83)9.69Ivan Vynnyk (Іван Винник)8.438.18, (10.68), 8.50, 8.60, (8.15)9.15Haowei Fan (樊浩玮)8.439.05, (11.52), (7.58), 8.63, 7.6110.80Piti Pichedpan (ปิติ พิเชษฐพันธ์)8.46(8.15), 8.71, 8.50, (10.08), 8.169.66Dario Roa Sánchez8.48(7.60), (11.76), 8.94, 8.39, 8.109.45Vincent Hartanto Utomo8.498.47, (7.08), 8.71, (9.83), 8.2810.21Martin Kraut8.50(9.36), (8.30), 8.40, 8.71, 8.389.66Dmitry Dobrjakov8.508.08, 7.92, (9.55), 9.50, (7.56)10.75Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทยโยธิน)8.508.47, (7.57), 8.39, (9.55), 8.659.21Kevin Hays8.52(7.14), 8.81, 7.79, (11.88), 8.969.10Giovanni Contardi8.548.08, 9.03, 8.52, (10.22), (7.63)9.12Arifumi Fushimi (伏見有史)8.568.77, (13.43), 8.84, (7.16), 8.089.60Kanneti Sae Han (คันธ์เนตี แซ่ห่าน)8.618.44, (11.63), 8.63, (8.33), 8.759.46Christopher Olson8.627.83, 9.09, 8.93, (11.10), (7.79)9.69Sergey Ryabko8.63(8.19), 8.30, 8.52, (10.05), 9.0810.50Anthony Brooks8.638.13, 9.16, (8.03), 8.61, (10.22)10.33Yi-Fan Wu (吳亦凡)8.667.90, 8.45, (11.83), 9.62, (7.85)10.09Mitsuki Gunji (郡司光貴)8.678.13, 8.25, 9.63, (9.65), (7.65)9.92Gabriel Dechichi Barbar8.678.72, 8.98, (8.15), (9.88), 8.319.97Thanaporn Sichanugrist (ธนพร สิชฌนุกฤษฎ์)8.67(10.09), (7.33), 8.26, 8.84, 8.929.98Seyyed Mohammad Hossein Fatemi (سید محمد حسین فاطمی)8.688.69, (7.86), (11.50), 8.88, 8.469.61Thompson Clarke8.698.68, 8.95, 8.45, (9.57), (8.41)9.74Eric Limeback8.708.33, 8.89, (8.05), (12.74), 8.8710.74Che-Ting Chu (朱哲廷)8.718.58, 9.31, 8.24, (7.93), (9.72)11.47Alexandre Carlier8.727.34, 8.88, (7.03), 9.94, (10.18)9.14Jayden McNeill8.728.08, (10.52), 9.58, 8.50, (7.61)sameAntoine Cantin8.738.27, 8.49, 9.44, (10.15), (7.47)9.44Leon Schmidtchen8.74(10.83), 8.52, 8.65, (7.61), 9.059.76Yu Nakajima (中島悠)8.768.53, 8.96, (9.56), 8.78, (8.46)9.27Harris Chan8.768.61, 9.03, (10.59), 8.65, (8.00)9.27Przemysław Kaleta8.80(8.39), 8.84, 9.03, (9.13), 8.5310.24Andrew Ricci8.80(8.02), (10.50), 8.53, 9.11, 8.769.94SeungBeom Cho (조승범)8.819.32, 8.61, (9.58), 8.49, (8.20)9.25Rami Sbahi8.818.63, 9.55, (10.68), 8.25, (7.66)10.23Hunor Bózsing8.839.77, (8.11), (12.02), 8.16, 8.5610.22Patrick Ponce8.838.14, 9.24, (9.52), (7.61), 9.1210.15Erik Akkersdijk8.839.53, (11.11), 8.00, (7.50), 8.9710.93Yu Sajima (佐島優)8.869.05, 8.80, 8.72, (DNF), (7.68)10.44Mulun Yin (阴目仑)8.868.31, (7.28), (11.19), 9.80, 8.489.71Kirt Protacio8.899.90, (8.18), (10.06), 8.44, 8.3410.51Hendry Cahyadi8.91(9.88), 9.00, (8.56), 9.09, 8.6310.52Jules Desjardin8.949.21, 8.71, (9.34), 8.91, (8.41)9.62Jacob Hutnyk8.959.64, (7.95), 8.34, (10.10), 8.869.54Jiayu Wang (王佳宇)8.95(9.26), 9.20, 8.69, (7.67), 8.9610.48Keaton Ellis8.958.39, 9.25, (9.78), (8.20), 9.2110.41Stefan Huber8.989.41, (7.83), (11.16), 8.02, 9.5010.21Jr-Wei Jang (張智瑋)8.98(10.05), 8.65, 9.05, 9.24, (6.64)10.81Marcin Zalewski8.98(7.92), (11.13), 8.80, 8.20, 9.9411.47Jakub Kipa8.998.61, (8.31), (10.07), 9.10, 9.2610.08Nikolay Evdokimov8.999.02, (10.19), 9.06, 8.90, (8.72)sameLouis Cormier8.99(8.27), 9.81, 8.62, 8.55, (10.79)9.66Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호)9.009.08, 8.95, (10.89), 8.97, (8.61)10.47Phillip Espinoza9.008.65, 8.83, (10.62), (8.15), 9.5311.54Daniil Lee9.028.71, (9.72), (7.11), 9.02, 9.3311.38James Hamory9.038.56, (8.41), 8.91, (11.38), 9.629.68Weixing Zhang (张炜星)9.03(8.08), 8.38, 9.38, (11.86), 9.349.59Massimiliano Iovane9.049.09, 9.00, (8.36), (10.43), 9.0210.07Ramón Dersch9.048.91, 8.78, (11.88), 9.44, (8.69)9.62Kennan LeJeune9.078.80, (8.59), 9.55, (9.96), 8.869.12Xiaolin Zeng (曾小林)9.098.47, 9.69, (DNF), 9.11, (8.29)10.57Antonie Paterakis9.10(8.28), 9.66, 8.40, (10.43), 9.2512.06Yongting You (尤永庭)9.159.25, (8.66), 8.66, 9.55, (11.00)10.02Dmitry Zvyagintsev9.169.25, 9.28, (8.84), (9.74), 8.949.77Simon Westlund9.169.05, 9.15, 9.28, (10.22), (8.91)10.74Ihor Bilchenko (Ігор Більченко)9.169.59, (8.43), (12.51), 8.63, 9.2711.30Stephen Adhisaputra9.1710.03, (7.46), (10.25), 9.46, 8.0211.87Justin Adsuara9.188.93, (8.68), (9.44), 9.19, 9.439.42SeungWook Eun (은승욱)9.199.36, 8.70, (10.58), 9.50, (8.01)9.87Nguyễn Ngọc Thịnh9.198.47, 10.16, (20.80), 8.94, (8.41)10.31Edward Lin9.19(8.16), 9.34, 8.97, (9.90), 9.2710.45Yi-Heng Lee (李宜衡)9.21(9.75), 9.29, (7.78), 9.05, 9.289.93Chia-Wei Lu (呂家維)9.229.59, 8.96, (11.15), (7.93), 9.119.97Yang Li (李扬)9.238.75, 10.11, (15.34), (8.61), 8.8312.09Justin Mallari9.239.59, 9.06, (10.34), (8.90), 9.0510.25Antoine Piau9.24(8.69), 10.06, 8.72, (12.12), 8.9310.08Tomasz Żołnowski9.258.85, (8.75), 9.45, 9.44, (10.33)10.09Harald Stiff9.2810.36, 9.03, (7.93), (13.00), 8.4410.61Ravi Fernando9.289.09, (12.33), 10.06, (7.81), 8.6911.66






Spoiler: 3x3 Rolling Average of 12




*Cuber**Best Avg12**Details**Current Avg12*Feliks Zemdegs7.197.79, (6.13), 7.25, 8.21, 7.31, 7.02, 7.45, 6.39, 6.75, (9.62), 6.31, 7.407.44Alexander Lau7.56(5.96), 7.91, (10.19), 7.97, 8.27, 7.86, 6.34, 7.22, 7.83, 8.28, 7.39, 6.578.52Cornelius Dieckmann7.917.58, 7.94, 8.03, 7.78, 8.39, 7.93, 8.12, (9.83), 7.38, (6.77), 8.04, 7.899.21Mats Valk8.037.66, 9.55, 8.91, 8.18, 6.27, 7.50, 7.72, 7.77, (9.75), 8.30, 8.41, (5.55)8.64Philipp Weyer8.11(6.64), 7.83, (10.51), 7.28, 7.24, 8.36, 8.21, 9.21, 10.34, 7.06, 7.35, 8.198.73Lucas Etter8.147.94, 7.40, 9.47, 8.19, 6.72, 11.03, (6.33), 7.66, 6.55, (DNF), 7.20, 9.258.18Sebastian Weyer8.268.29, 8.97, 8.08, (9.61), 7.80, 8.20, 8.31, 8.25, 8.81, 8.58, 7.33, (7.11)9.45Bill Wang8.287.31, 8.26, 7.89, 8.69, 8.98, 7.65, (9.76), 8.95, 8.54, 9.15, (6.80), 7.358.43Kevin Costello III8.518.08, 7.80, 9.88, (6.78), (11.15), 8.60, 8.87, 8.59, 8.78, 8.23, 8.11, 8.139.08Michał Pleskowicz8.527.92, 7.89, 9.58, 8.57, 7.40, 8.96, 8.65, (7.23), (10.20), 9.55, 7.38, 9.258.67Collin Burns8.577.02, 9.13, 8.59, 8.74, 10.73, (6.72), 8.46, (11.19), 8.56, 7.91, 8.57, 8.018.63Richard Jay S. Apagar8.718.02, 10.40, 7.91, (11.63), 7.41, 10.08, 7.27, 9.59, (7.13), 7.93, 8.40, 10.088.87Ivan Vynnyk (Іван Винник)8.829.00, (7.97), 9.10, 9.55, 8.67, 9.26, 8.15, 8.77, 8.31, (9.65), 8.88, 8.499.56Giovanni Contardi8.917.47, 9.77, 9.08, 8.61, 8.88, 9.31, (12.50), 8.55, 9.05, 9.63, 8.77, (6.86)9.29Drew Brads8.928.86, 8.90, 8.09, (12.09), 9.63, 9.28, 11.08, 7.78, (7.66), 8.44, 9.02, 8.119.04Paolo Moriello8.937.77, (7.55), 10.58, 8.47, 10.30, 8.80, 8.63, 8.59, (10.83), 9.58, 7.75, 8.8610.03Breandan Vallance8.949.69, 8.93, 8.90, 8.11, 8.61, 9.11, 9.03, (7.83), 9.91, 9.09, (11.97), 8.0310.13Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์)8.9411.68, 8.27, 7.75, 8.77, 8.97, 9.75, 9.11, (DNF), 8.63, 7.36, (6.88), 9.1510.13Carlos Méndez García-Barroso8.998.02, (7.93), 9.55, 8.34, 9.94, 7.93, 10.47, (13.93), 9.28, 8.58, 9.36, 8.449.37Haowei Fan (樊浩玮)9.008.51, 9.87, 8.84, 9.77, 9.15, 8.63, 9.38, (8.40), (10.55), 8.73, 8.53, 8.569.70Dmitry Dobrjakov9.008.70, 9.66, (6.84), 9.00, 8.18, 10.43, (11.08), 9.16, 9.00, 9.91, 8.08, 7.929.94Dario Roa Sánchez9.039.49, 8.97, 9.54, 7.60, 11.76, 8.94, 8.39, 8.10, 9.44, (12.15), 8.03, (7.12)9.47Morten Arborg9.038.69, 7.77, 7.90, 10.56, 10.25, 9.71, 9.12, (11.04), 8.69, (7.28), 8.80, 8.789.16Rowe Hessler9.039.48, 9.58, 9.80, 9.18, 7.28, (7.06), (11.25), 8.45, 10.51, 8.34, 9.50, 8.219.23Sergey Ryabko9.049.19, 8.58, (6.88), 10.06, 9.20, 8.12, 9.04, 8.69, (13.23), 9.55, 8.75, 9.209.79Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)9.049.84, 10.30, (11.59), 9.30, (7.28), 7.83, 8.96, 8.97, 8.46, 7.81, 10.78, 8.1510.74Thompson Clarke9.109.62, 10.05, 8.76, (8.40), 9.68, (10.07), 8.86, 8.68, 8.95, 8.45, 9.57, 8.419.62Leon Schmidtchen9.128.13, 9.02, 9.96, 9.38, (11.50), 8.78, 9.47, 9.68, 9.36, 9.15, 8.25, (7.68)9.66Martin Kraut9.139.31, 9.53, 10.40, (21.43), 9.27, 9.36, 8.30, 8.40, 8.71, 8.38, 9.61, (8.09)10.06Przemysław Kaleta9.139.63, (7.19), 9.39, (10.75), 7.83, 9.42, 9.71, 9.11, 10.35, 9.00, 7.32, 9.5310.27Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทยโยธิน)9.138.47, (7.57), 8.39, 9.55, 8.65, 9.10, 9.56, (11.35), 8.31, 10.34, 9.26, 9.679.84Kanneti Sae Han (คันธ์เนตี แซ่ห่าน)9.149.86, 9.69, 8.44, (11.63), 8.63, (8.33), 8.75, 8.72, 9.13, 9.63, 8.56, 9.9710.32Andrew Ricci9.14(7.96), 9.77, 8.63, 9.08, (DNF), 9.69, 9.30, 9.08, 9.46, 8.18, 9.08, 9.159.60Piti Pichedpan (ปิติ พิเชษฐพันธ์)9.159.27, 8.80, (7.43), 9.38, 9.43, 7.75, 9.93, (11.05), 8.03, 9.97, 8.91, 10.009.86Yu Nakajima (中島悠)9.189.94, 9.66, 8.46, 8.77, (10.11), 8.75, 9.08, 9.00, 8.44, 10.03, 9.71, (8.28)9.83Yi-Fan Wu (吳亦凡)9.208.69, (7.27), 9.18, 10.27, (11.59), 8.95, 7.85, 10.79, 10.10, 7.77, 9.68, 8.6710.27Mitsuki Gunji (郡司光貴)9.208.55, 8.13, 8.25, 9.63, 9.65, (7.65), 10.36, 8.90, 10.41, (11.47), 9.72, 8.3810.85Eric Limeback9.208.44, 9.19, 9.19, (DNF), 9.30, 9.83, 9.81, 8.91, (7.77), 9.71, 8.19, 9.4310.00Vincent Hartanto Utomo9.2210.55, 8.11, 10.03, 8.96, 7.93, 8.96, 11.11, (11.44), 9.05, 8.70, (7.50), 8.809.73Kevin Hays9.2210.88, (7.14), 8.81, 7.79, (11.88), 8.96, 9.70, 10.26, 9.64, 9.20, 8.40, 8.569.71Sei Sugama (洲鎌星)9.2310.18, (6.91), 9.56, 10.59, (11.59), 8.05, 11.05, 10.34, 8.15, 7.38, 8.47, 8.509.92Andy Smith9.238.69, 8.00, 8.57, (7.83), (10.76), 9.72, 10.34, 8.95, 10.68, 8.74, 8.99, 9.6110.37Anthony Brooks9.28(7.81), 9.22, 10.30, 9.83, (10.63), 8.13, 9.16, 8.03, 8.61, 10.22, 9.69, 9.5910.37Antoine Cantin9.288.61, 8.28, 9.63, 9.24, 8.75, 8.37, 9.36, 10.02, (12.08), 11.25, (7.98), 9.299.53Jakub Kipa9.289.41, 8.61, (8.31), 10.07, 9.10, 9.26, 10.71, 8.31, (11.75), 8.33, 9.80, 9.2110.10Jr-Wei Jang (張智瑋)9.297.37, 9.66, (14.58), 9.35, 9.47, 10.05, 8.65, 9.05, 9.24, (6.64), 10.95, 9.1610.66Robert Yau9.318.05, (13.98), 8.97, (7.14), 9.37, 9.37, 10.97, 9.78, 9.24, 8.55, 9.38, 9.4510.57Jiayu Wang (王佳宇)9.328.12, (10.61), 10.57, 9.82, (7.71), 9.81, 9.35, 10.28, 8.95, 9.38, 8.63, 8.3210.00Christopher Olson9.348.58, 9.46, 9.44, 9.88, 9.90, (8.45), 8.56, (11.06), 9.51, 9.58, 8.80, 9.6910.21Jacob Hutnyk9.349.14, 9.64, (7.95), 8.34, 10.10, 8.86, (10.95), 8.57, 10.28, 9.78, 9.35, 9.3610.72SeungBeom Cho (조승범)9.358.81, 9.96, 9.95, 8.94, 9.00, (8.18), 9.13, 9.81, 10.08, 8.40, (12.40), 9.4010.11Jinseong Kim (김진성)9.368.86, 9.64, 9.44, 8.55, 10.08, 10.42, (7.69), (12.58), 9.23, 9.27, 9.91, 8.2210.05Mulun Yin (阴目仑)9.40(8.11), 8.86, 8.15, 9.72, 10.56, 10.55, 8.72, 10.68, (11.57), 8.32, 9.26, 9.19sameThanaporn Sichanugrist (ธนพร สิชฌนุกฤษฎ์)9.418.97, 9.97, 7.58, (DNF), 10.11, 9.52, 11.83, 10.09, (7.33), 8.26, 8.84, 8.9210.09Harris Chan9.429.03, 12.13, 9.13, 8.61, 9.03, 10.59, 8.65, (8.00), 9.53, (12.38), 9.23, 8.309.57Alexandre Carlier9.437.34, 8.88, (7.03), 9.94, 10.18, 8.78, 10.15, 8.59, 10.58, (12.31), 9.90, 9.949.61Yu Sajima (佐島優)9.4510.44, 9.75, 9.18, 9.66, 9.69, 9.44, 9.05, 8.80, 8.72, (DNF), (7.68), 9.7210.47Arifumi Fushimi (伏見有史)9.469.43, (8.56), 9.88, 9.31, (13.38), 9.72, 10.38, 8.77, 9.88, 9.16, 8.96, 9.1610.34Patrick Ponce9.478.14, 9.24, 9.52, (7.61), 9.12, 11.43, 9.60, 8.61, 8.60, (DNF), 10.06, 10.3610.63Kirt Protacio9.49(8.47), 9.53, 9.16, 9.36, 10.13, 9.88, 8.90, 9.25, 10.06, (11.44), 9.84, 8.7710.06Dmitry Zvyagintsev9.509.25, 9.28, 8.84, 9.74, 8.94, 10.13, 9.26, 10.17, (DNF), 10.53, (8.41), 8.8210.11Jules Desjardin9.509.27, 11.61, (8.38), 10.19, (14.71), 9.46, 9.86, 9.21, 8.71, 9.34, 8.91, 8.419.68Louis Cormier9.509.34, 10.28, 9.27, 9.97, 9.46, 8.94, (12.05), 9.93, 8.83, (7.27), 9.02, 9.949.91Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호)9.519.58, 8.18, 10.32, 9.87, (10.89), 9.08, 8.95, 10.89, 8.97, 8.61, 10.64, (7.76)10.58Jayden McNeill9.51(8.11), 11.34, 9.72, 9.81, 9.61, 8.38, 9.65, 8.75, 9.88, 8.55, (11.41), 9.419.57Gabriel Dechichi Barbar9.569.19, 10.63, 10.36, 7.21, 9.72, 9.83, 10.75, 9.69, (7.16), (11.02), 9.09, 9.0910.12Massimiliano Iovane9.568.97, 8.94, 9.86, (10.69), 9.78, 10.58, 9.77, 9.63, 9.97, 9.09, 9.00, (8.36)9.67Yang Li (李扬)9.568.81, 10.34, 8.75, 10.11, (15.34), 8.61, 8.83, 10.31, (8.52), 10.78, 9.54, 9.5411.82Stephen Adhisaputra9.57(7.46), 10.25, 9.46, 8.02, 10.25, 9.65, 9.46, (50.11), 9.78, 8.31, 10.94, 9.6311.00Seyyed Mohammad Hossein Fatemi (سید محمد حسین فاطمی)9.588.33, 9.68, 9.61, (12.53), 9.30, 11.78, 9.58, 8.69, (7.86), 11.50, 8.88, 8.4610.00Erik Akkersdijk9.618.25, 9.64, 10.45, 9.28, 8.97, (12.17), (7.21), 9.21, 10.52, 11.43, 9.05, 9.3110.59Zhouheng Sun (孙舟横)9.628.46, 8.69, 9.31, (12.25), 10.86, (8.31), 9.33, 11.56, 8.68, 10.68, 9.41, 9.2110.32Yi-Heng Lee (李宜衡)9.659.36, 10.18, 10.30, 8.39, 9.84, 9.77, 9.68, (6.69), 9.26, (10.79), 10.23, 9.4810.14Stefan Huber9.6610.65, 9.47, 8.75, (8.40), 10.10, 9.32, 10.25, (12.50), 10.46, 8.86, 9.75, 9.0410.76James Hamory9.689.73, 9.43, (12.00), 10.12, 8.56, (8.41), 8.91, 11.38, 9.62, 8.70, 10.93, 9.419.78Marcin Zalewski9.689.23, 9.25, 11.27, 9.51, (13.62), 10.15, (8.94), 9.15, 9.08, 9.76, 10.29, 9.1210.49Ihor Bilchenko (Ігор Більченко)9.699.59, 8.43, (12.51), 8.63, 9.27, 10.03, 8.95, 10.19, 10.56, 9.93, 11.30, (8.41)11.06Nikolay Evdokimov9.7012.53, 9.72, 9.44, 9.21, 9.78, 9.18, (13.81), 9.02, 10.19, 9.06, 8.90, (8.72)sameWeixing Zhang (张炜星)9.728.71, 10.82, (11.39), 9.43, 10.00, 9.79, 10.03, 9.68, 9.52, (8.43), 9.15, 10.069.80Austin Moore9.73(8.68), 9.25, 10.81, (12.16), 9.77, 9.58, 9.59, 9.09, 10.19, 10.19, 9.15, 9.6610.20Sameer Mahmood9.738.75, 10.36, 10.53, 9.86, (10.96), 9.92, 8.53, 10.55, 10.27, 10.18, (8.16), 8.3810.18Rami Sbahi9.738.63, 9.55, 10.68, 8.25, (7.66), 11.16, 9.80, (15.96), 8.83, 9.38, 10.80, 10.2710.13Kailong Li (李开隆)9.749.58, 11.15, 9.44, 9.01, 10.26, (8.23), (14.97), 8.75, 11.51, 8.49, 9.46, 9.7510.02Xiaolin Zeng (曾小林)9.749.91, 11.11, 9.93, (8.28), 9.08, 9.77, 8.78, 11.34, 10.09, 8.63, 8.77, (13.33)10.63Che-Ting Chu (朱哲廷)9.7410.99, 8.74, 9.93, 10.34, 9.36, (15.12), 12.22, 8.58, 9.31, 8.24, (7.93), 9.7210.53Justin Adsuara9.749.59, (10.71), 9.61, 10.38, 9.28, 10.47, 9.66, 8.71, 9.91, 10.18, 9.65, (8.00)sameMilán Baticz9.759.09, 8.55, (12.25), 10.81, (8.09), 9.08, 10.21, 10.27, 10.46, 8.34, 11.08, 9.5810.78Hunor Bózsing9.779.77, (8.11), (12.02), 8.16, 8.56, 10.84, 11.34, 9.18, 10.83, 9.46, 10.47, 9.0710.06Phillip Espinoza9.789.77, 9.96, 9.18, 8.52, 10.53, (12.84), 12.18, 8.65, 8.83, 10.62, (8.15), 9.5311.26Tomasz Żołnowski9.79(8.82), 10.01, 9.21, (10.99), 9.63, 10.57, 9.02, 10.00, 9.42, 10.73, 9.49, 9.7910.17Kaijun Lin (林恺俊)9.798.85, 10.58, (8.58), 10.85, 10.03, (12.12), 9.21, 9.63, 10.27, 9.91, 9.00, 9.6211.34Keaton Ellis9.809.25, 8.39, 9.25, 9.78, (8.20), 9.21, 11.53, 12.09, 8.96, (15.78), 8.69, 10.8310.44Hendry Cahyadi9.8011.13, 9.81, 9.88, 9.00, 8.56, 9.09, 8.63, (12.36), 10.77, 9.68, 11.44, (8.27)10.48Nguyễn Ngọc Thịnh9.8210.69, (6.84), 9.68, 9.52, (11.69), 9.74, 11.46, 9.45, 10.12, 8.93, 8.47, 10.1610.53Edward Lin9.8510.93, 8.62, 9.96, 8.94, 9.91, (12.34), (8.14), 11.37, 9.79, 9.05, 10.06, 9.8410.40Dan Cohen9.8810.84, 10.09, 9.19, 10.21, 9.41, 10.71, (9.09), (15.43), 9.11, 9.86, 9.55, 9.8310.24Kennan LeJeune9.8910.62, 11.09, 8.80, (8.59), 9.55, 9.96, 8.86, 11.86, 9.17, (15.27), 9.09, 9.8610.42Jun-Hyuk Jang9.8910.15, 9.02, (11.93), 9.36, (8.66), 9.59, 10.69, 9.44, 9.78, 9.67, 10.85, 10.3310.88Emily Wang9.898.78, 11.09, 9.86, (8.61), 10.40, 10.80, 9.22, 10.18, 9.30, 10.39, (13.48), 8.8610.23Harald Stiff9.908.09, 9.66, 11.75, 9.80, 10.47, 10.36, 9.03, (7.93), (13.00), 8.44, 10.58, 10.8410.08






Spoiler: 3x3 Rolling Average of 50




*Cuber**Best Avg50**Details**Current Avg50*Feliks Zemdegs7.575.66 to 11.307.92Alexander Lau8.065.96 to 13.098.36Cornelius Dieckmann8.506.58 to 23.148.95Sebastian Weyer8.556.40 to 30.238.76Bill Wang8.566.80 to 25.688.60Philipp Weyer8.616.64 to DNF8.63Mats Valk8.627.08 to 12.058.80Lucas Etter8.826.33 to DNFsameMichał Pleskowicz8.826.96 to 11.47sameKevin Costello III8.886.55 to 13.199.00Richard Jay S. Apagar9.127.11 to DNF9.35Collin Burns9.156.72 to DNFsameIvan Vynnyk (Іван Винник)9.227.80 to 24.589.27Morten Arborg9.287.28 to 12.719.34Haowei Fan (樊浩玮)9.337.58 to 11.469.46Leon Schmidtchen9.387.03 to 14.199.75Eric Limeback9.407.33 to DNF9.55Dmitry Dobrjakov9.436.84 to 13.749.56Giovanni Contardi9.516.86 to 12.819.59Carlos Méndez García-Barroso9.517.90 to 13.939.78Sergey Ryabko9.516.88 to 13.839.83Piti Pichedpan (ปิติ พิเชษฐพันธ์)9.517.43 to 12.769.69Paolo Moriello9.527.47 to DNF9.76Sei Sugama (洲鎌星)9.546.91 to DNF9.59Thompson Clarke9.567.82 to 12.959.58Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)9.576.09 to 13.2210.36Rowe Hessler9.577.00 to DNF9.61Anthony Brooks9.667.13 to 15.0710.26Vincent Hartanto Utomo9.677.08 to 14.279.74Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์)9.696.88 to DNF9.94Yu Nakajima (中島悠)9.727.00 to 12.7710.57Andrew Ricci9.747.43 to 16.659.93Przemysław Kaleta9.757.29 to DNF9.79Kanneti Sae Han (คันธ์เนตี แซ่ห่าน)9.797.68 to 20.5510.75Martin Kraut9.798.09 to DNF9.92Yi-Fan Wu (吳亦凡)9.797.27 to 13.699.95Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทยโยธิน)9.826.15 to 12.419.82SeungBeom Cho (조승범)9.837.30 to DNF9.94Antoine Cantin9.837.47 to DNF9.85Jr-Wei Jang (張智瑋)9.836.64 to DNF10.41Jayden McNeill9.837.66 to 18.809.96Andy Smith9.857.83 to DNF9.95Drew Brads9.855.97 to DNFsameDario Roa Sánchez9.857.43 to 17.0610.05Breandan Vallance9.877.83 to DNF10.08Mulun Yin (阴目仑)9.877.07 to 11.97sameGabriel Dechichi Barbar9.897.16 to DNF10.05Louis Cormier9.948.27 to 13.5510.02Christopher Olson9.977.79 to 14.4410.05Harris Chan9.977.91 to 12.3610.20Kevin Hays9.997.07 to DNF10.06Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호)10.057.41 to 15.8111.29Arifumi Fushimi (伏見有史)10.086.84 to 14.3810.28Jiayu Wang (王佳宇)10.097.67 to 13.6610.16Mitsuki Gunji (郡司光貴)10.127.65 to DNF10.33Kirt Protacio10.157.58 to 13.3010.28Kailong Li (李开隆)10.157.65 to 14.9710.16Weixing Zhang (张炜星)10.168.37 to 18.59sameMarcin Zalewski10.207.87 to DNF10.85Hunor Bózsing10.228.11 to 12.3410.25Jules Desjardin10.237.75 to 20.00sameYang Li (李扬)10.238.52 to 15.3410.50Robert Yau10.236.91 to 14.1510.32Jakub Kipa10.248.01 to DNF10.25Yu Sajima (佐島優)10.247.68 to 14.3110.69Austin Moore10.247.88 to 20.5310.26James Hamory10.258.32 to 20.25sameZhouheng Sun (孙舟横)10.277.59 to DNF10.36Erik Akkersdijk10.277.21 to DNF10.45Justin Adsuara10.278.00 to 25.19sameMassimiliano Iovane10.317.96 to 15.3410.35Ihor Bilchenko (Ігор Більченко)10.327.89 to 13.5210.61Milán Baticz10.336.93 to 14.1610.58Alexandre Carlier10.337.03 to 13.77sameDmitry Zvyagintsev10.348.14 to DNFsameRiley Woo10.377.27 to DNF10.43Justin Mallari10.407.33 to 13.9910.49Tomasz Żołnowski10.428.52 to DNF10.77Rami Sbahi10.427.66 to 15.9610.42Keaton Ellis10.428.20 to 15.7810.45Seyyed Mohammad Hossein Fatemi (سید محمد حسین فاطمی)10.427.86 to 14.5010.48Patrick Ponce10.437.61 to DNF10.65Daniil Lee10.447.11 to 16.3610.56Harald Stiff10.447.91 to DNFsameYi-Heng Lee (李宜衡)10.457.78 to 15.3710.46Jinseong Kim (김진성)10.477.69 to DNFsameTeo Kai Xiang10.508.44 to 13.9610.53Chia-Wei Lu (呂家維)10.507.93 to 23.69sameRamón Dersch10.518.69 to 14.4710.56Edward Lin10.547.96 to DNF10.79Durben Joun Virtucio10.548.81 to 15.3610.79Xiaolin Zeng (曾小林)10.557.14 to DNFsameEmily Wang10.558.52 to 14.9110.61Sungho Hong (홍성호)10.558.19 to 22.2710.72Simon Westlund10.558.58 to DNF11.00Kennan LeJeune10.577.75 to 20.79samePhillip Espinoza10.578.15 to 14.2710.73Jacob Hutnyk10.577.95 to DNF10.65Dmitry Aniskin10.577.68 to 14.3710.97Stephen Adhisaputra10.587.46 to 50.1110.63


----------



## Sebastien (Sep 10, 2014)

Nice Stat. 

I noticed for some people that their official best ao5 equals their best rolling ao5. For how many % of people is that the case (Top100/overall)?


----------



## mycube (Sep 10, 2014)

What's the highest ratio between 3bld single and 3bld mean?
and this question came to me yesterday: is there anyone who haves a faster 4bld single than 3bld mean?


----------



## Lid (Sep 10, 2014)

mycube said:


> and this question came to me yesterday: is there anyone who haves a faster 4bld single than 3bld mean?


No one, on person has a faster 5bld than 4bld: Vojtěch Dvořák (19:32/15:42)



mycube said:


> What's the highest ratio between 3bld single and 3bld mean?





Spoiler: Highest 3bld mean/single ratio





```
1 5.61	38.42	3:35.61	2007LIME01	Eric Limeback, Canada
 2 3.97	35.06	2:19.20	2011FRES01	Linus Fresz, Germany
 3 3.22	2:22.90	7:40.73	2013MANO03	Alessandro Manopulo, Italy
 4 3.04	1:23.68	4:14.18	2009KOZA01	Witold Kozak, Poland
 5 2.90	2:27.76	7:08.42	2012MARI04	José David Castiblanco Marin, Colombia
 6 2.83	45.47	2:08.66	2010CULL01	Victor Cullot, France
 7 2.83	2:10.53	6:09.57	2011VIOL01	Federico Viola, Italy
 8 2.80	1:19.46	3:42.60	2011LIMA01	Allyson Dias de Lima, Brazil
 9 2.78	1:29.31	4:07.94	2007CHAN07	Harris Chan, Canada
10 2.73	51.53	2:20.45	2008SKAR01	Arvid Skarrie, Sweden
11 2.71	2:59.14	8:05.53	2006ADAM01	Arthur Adams, USA
12 2.59	1:21.84	3:31.65	2011YULI01	Adam Rotal Yuliandaru, Indonesia
13 2.54	56.43	2:23.20	2007STRE01	Dennis Strehlau, Germany
14 2.49	39.79	1:39.23	2012LEHT01	Janne Lehtimäki, Finland
15 2.47	2:04.05	5:06.69	2006BARL01	Thom Barlow, United Kingdom
16 2.43	41.64	1:41.35	2009SHEE01	Matthew Sheerin, United Kingdom
17 2.37	55.16	2:11.00	2006TABU02	Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢), Japan
18 2.30	1:36.00	3:41.23	2008LEEF01	Felix Lee, USA
19 2.29	31.58	1:12.46	2009ANAM01	Muhammad Iril Khairul Anam, Indonesia
20 2.25	1:31.90	3:26.69	2008ABAN01	Carlo Nicolai Abana, Philippines
21 2.24	46.56	1:44.19	2009SHEP01	Daniel Sheppard, United Kingdom
22 2.18	1:24.96	3:05.62	2010SMIR01	Ivan Smirnov, Russia
23 2.15	1:34.00	3:22.44	2008SEAR01	Anthony Brooks, USA
24 2.13	1:34.33	3:20.48	2010DONA01	James Donahue, USA
25 2.09	1:47.74	3:45.60	2011ZHUT01	Tong Zhu (朱彤), China
```






Spoiler: Lowest 3bld mean/single ratio





```
438 1.07	2:58.81	3:11.91	2014LISH01	Shanghong Li (李尚鸿), China
439 1.07	1:02.36	1:06.93	2009KUBO01	Tomoki Kubo (久保友樹), Japan
440 1.07	3:52.94	4:10.23	2011SULI01	Wenly Sulistio, Indonesia
441 1.07	1:20.96	1:26.95	2012VAJD01	Jernej Vajda, Slovenia
442 1.07	4:10.40	4:27.53	2011AOSI01	Duje Ćosić, Croatia
443 1.07	30.94	33.02	2008ZHUA01	Haiyan Zhuang (庄海燕), China
444 1.06	3:28.31	3:40.16	2010KURN03	Dwi Aji Kurniawan, Indonesia
445 1.06	3:26.40	3:38.08	2010WIDO01	Arief Widodo, Indonesia
446 1.06	1:37.96	1:44.26	2011FAUZ02	Mohamad Iksan Fauzi, Indonesia
447 1.06	1:40.17	1:46.58	2012DROZ02	Radosław Drozdowicz, Poland
448 1.06	3:17.53	3:28.57	2011DARM01	Ilham Fikriya Darmawan, Indonesia
449 1.06	58.03	1:01.31	2009LEAN01	Andrew Le, USA
450 1.06	4:03.86	4:17.87	2013KHAN06	Dương Hữu Khang, Vietnam
451 1.06	3:54.97	4:08.57	2010GOLD01	Zach Goldman, USA
452 1.06	1:31.58	1:36.77	2010ADHI01	Stephen Adhisaputra, Indonesia
453 1.06	2:06.18	2:13.28	2009BOUL03	Micael Boulet, Canada
454 1.05	2:53.52	3:01.34	2010RAMA10	Rizky Aditya Ramadhan, Indonesia
455 1.05	37.63	39.44	2010WANG68	Bill Wang, Canada
456 1.05	1:03.98	1:07.05	2010WUJI01	Jiawen Wu (吴嘉文), China
457 1.04	2:21.27	2:26.39	2011ARDI03	Bagus Ardiansyah, Indonesia
458 1.03	2:55.05	2:59.84	2010LIUR02	Ruiqi Liu (刘睿琪), China
459 1.02	2:21.30	2:24.73	2011MARS01	Georgiy Marshalko, Russia
460 1.02	3:46.24	3:51.44	2012ACHA01	Carlos Pedro Casado de Achával, Argentina
461 1.02	5:21.73	5:27.27	2010ROSE03	Dennis Rosero, Colombia
462 1.02	3:28.68	3:33.07	2011ZENG02	Jia Zeng (曾嘉), China
463 1.02	57.63	58.74	2014XUSU01	Su Xu (徐粟), China
464 1.02	5:24.82	5:31.15	2011XUZH02	Zhongyang Xu (徐仲阳), China
465 1.01	2:13.78	2:15.67	2011BOIS01	Thierry Boisivon, France
```


----------



## Stefan (Sep 10, 2014)

Sebastien said:


> I noticed for some people that their official best ao5 equals their best rolling ao5. For how many % of people is that the case (Top100/overall)?



Guess first (for top 10/100/1000/all).


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 10, 2014)

Most solves without dnf in any event?


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 10, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Most solves without dnf in any event?


Do you mean a non-DNF streak or something?


----------



## Lid (Sep 10, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Most solves without dnf in any event?



333: 681 : Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Japan
444: 365 : Henrik Buus Aagaard, Denmark
555: 582 : Ron van Bruchem, Netherlands
222: 360 : Matteo Provasi, Italy
333bf: 6 : Kelsey McKenna, Ireland
333oh: 345 : John Brechon, USA
333fm: 36 : Bob Burton, USA
333ft: 92 : Henrik Buus Aagaard, Denmark
minx: 503 : François Courtès, France
pyram: 417 : Bence Barát, Hungary
sq1: 177 : Michał Robaczyk, Poland
clock: 34 : Jasmine Lee, Australia
skewb: 105 : Paweł Kowol, Poland
666: 186 : Erik Akkersdijk, Netherlands
777: 198 : Bence Barát, Hungary
444bf: 3 : Daniel Kottenstette, USA & Mayur Ukey, India
555bf: 1 : Bernett Orlando, India & Lucas Wesche, Germany
333mbf: 25 : Tim Habermaas, Germany


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 10, 2014)

Lid said:


> 333bf: 6 : Kelsey McKenna, Ireland
> 444bf: 3 : Daniel Kottenstette, USA & Mayur Ukey, India
> 555bf: 1 : Lucas Wesche, Germany
> 333mbf: 25 : Tim Habermaas, Germany



Are these correct? I would think that all of these events have much longer streaks by someone without a DNF.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Sep 10, 2014)

cmhardw said:


> Are these correct? I would think that all of these events have much longer streaks by someone without a DNF.


I guess it only counts people who have never had a DNF, not people who had at some point in the past never had a DNF. For example, my first two 5BLD attempts were successful but I have DNFd since then.


----------



## Sebastien (Sep 10, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Guess first (for top 10/100/1000/all).



I'd say 20% / 22% / 25% / 40%.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 10, 2014)

Sebastien said:


> I'd say 20% / 22% / 25% / 40%.



20% / 37% / 29% / 71%


Edit: Gah, how do I make the image appear right in the post? And yeah, that's possibly the longest file name I ever used.


----------



## Sebastien (Sep 10, 2014)

Ok, I blame myself for 40% being a very bad guess. However the 37% for the Top100 are surprising me. Thanks.


----------



## Lid (Sep 10, 2014)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> I guess it only counts people who have never had a DNF, not people who had at some point in the past never had a DNF. For example, my first two 5BLD attempts were successful but I have DNFd since then.


I can do longest streak also. If that was what you were after.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 11, 2014)

cmhardw said:


> Are these correct?



Almost. Bernett also has 1/1 in 5BLD and Jasmine is 34/34 in Clock, not 38/38. (Yes, I know you understood the task differently, but you made me check this ).

Kudos to Jean-Louis and Laetitia for their impressive feats. Must be a French thing.

And ha, I just realized Tim once set the official 24/24 multiblind WR and now he holds this 25/25 multiblind WR.



Spoiler: Most solves without DNF (per event)



Using data from WCA_export469_20140909 and Stefan's WCA statistics tools.


*Event**Solves**Who*Rubik's Cube681Yu Nakajima (中島悠)4x4 Cube365Henrik Buus Aagaard5x5 Cube582Ron van Bruchem2x2 Cube360Matteo Provasi3x3 blindfolded6Kelsey McKenna3x3 one-handed345John Brechon3x3 fewest moves36Bob Burton3x3 with feet92Henrik Buus AagaardMegaminx503François CourtèsPyraminx417Bence BarátSquare-1177Michał RobaczykRubik's Clock34Jasmine LeeSkewb105Paweł Kowol6x6 Cube186Erik Akkersdijk7x7 Cube198Bence Barát4x4 blindfolded3Mayur Ukey, Daniel Kottenstette5x5 blindfolded1Lucas Wesche, Bernett Orlando3x3 multi blind25Tim HabermaasRubik's Magic120Jean-Louis MathieuMaster Magic150Laetitia Lemoine3x3 multi blind old11Rowe Hessler



Spoiler: SQL code



CREATE TABLE DNFless
SELECT
personId,
eventId,
sum((value1>0)+(value2>0)+(value3>0)+(value4>0)+(value5>0)) solves
FROM Results
GROUP BY personId, eventId
HAVING sum((value1=-1)+(value2=-1)+(value3=-1)+(value4=-1)+(value5=-1)) = 0;

SELECT tmp.eventId Event, max_solves Solves, group_concat(concat(personId,'#',tmp.eventId) separator ', ') Who
FROM DNFless
join (SELECT eventId, max(solves) max_solves FROM DNFless GROUP BY eventId) tmp
on DNFless.eventId=tmp.eventId and solves=max_solves
join Events on Events.id=tmp.eventId
GROUP BY tmp.eventId
ORDER BY rank;

DROP TABLE DNFless;


----------



## Stefan (Sep 11, 2014)

Sebastien said:


> Ok, I blame myself for 40% being a very bad guess. However the 37% for the Top100 are surprising me. Thanks.



I should have calculated the graph first and asked you about the Top300 . Don't know what causes that mountain.

There are a few special cases, btw.
- 38 people have a round avg5 but no rolling avg5 (example). DNSs are "used" in round avg5s but I ignored them for rolling avg5s.
- 80 people have a rolling avg5 but no round avg5 (example).
I used all people with a rolling avg5 and checked how many of them have a best round avg5 equal to their best rolling avg5. One might prefer a different way, but it won't affect the statistic much. Anyway... 15218 people have only one round average (pretty much guaranteeing a match between it and their best rolling avg5, if they have one). And 21016 of the 29590 people with a rolling avg5 have a best round avg5 equal to their best rolling avg5. Now if I subtract 15218 from those two numbers, I get (21016-15218) / (29590-15218) = 40.3%, so in that sense you were close.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 11, 2014)

Spoiler: Before this post





```
1. 10.1% (303 posts) Stefan
 2.  5.4% (163 posts) cubizh
 3.  4.0% (121 posts) kinch2002
 4.  2.5% ( 75 posts) qqwref
 5.  2.4% ( 73 posts) Sebastien
     2.4% ( 73 posts) Robert-Y
 7.  2.4% ( 72 posts) Lid
 8.  2.2% ( 66 posts) Carrot
 9.  2.2% ( 65 posts) antoineccantin
     2.2% ( 65 posts) TMOY
11.  2.1% ( 64 posts) Pro94
12.  2.0% ( 59 posts) vcuber13
13.  1.8% ( 55 posts) TheNextFeliks
14.  1.4% ( 42 posts) Evan-Liu
15.  1.4% ( 41 posts) Tim-Reynolds
     1.4% ( 41 posts) Noahaha
17.  1.2% ( 36 posts) theZcuber
     1.2% ( 36 posts) TDM
19.  1.2% ( 35 posts) Bob
20.  1.1% ( 32 posts) MaeLSTRoM
     1.1% ( 32 posts) Tim-Major
22.  1.0% ( 31 posts) ben1996123
     1.0% ( 31 posts) guysensei1
24.  1.0% ( 30 posts) Kian
25.  1.0% ( 29 posts) Mike-Hughey
26.  0.9% ( 27 posts) Michael-Womack
27.  0.8% ( 25 posts) Rune
     0.8% ( 25 posts) Mikel
29.  0.8% ( 23 posts) Hippolyte!!!
30.  0.7% ( 22 posts) ottozing
     0.7% ( 22 posts) kclejeune
     0.7% ( 22 posts) Cubenovice
33.  0.7% ( 21 posts) AvGalen
34.  0.7% ( 20 posts) uberCuber
35.  0.6% ( 18 posts) That70sShowDude
36.  0.6% ( 17 posts) Julian
     0.6% ( 17 posts) TheDubDubJr
     0.6% ( 17 posts) lachose
39.  0.5% ( 16 posts) Antonie-faz-fan
     0.5% ( 16 posts) Riley
41.  0.5% ( 15 posts) Coolster01
42.  0.5% ( 14 posts) mycube
     0.5% ( 14 posts) LucidCuber
     0.5% ( 14 posts) ilikecubing
     0.5% ( 14 posts) Kit-Clement
46.  0.4% ( 13 posts) CyanSandwich
     0.4% ( 13 posts) yoinneroid
48.  0.4% ( 12 posts) Mollerz
     0.4% ( 12 posts) Ollie
     0.4% ( 12 posts) Bhargav777
     0.4% ( 12 posts) porkynator
     0.4% ( 12 posts) ThomasJE
53.  0.4% ( 11 posts) rowehessler
     0.4% ( 11 posts) cmhardw
     0.4% ( 11 posts) RCTACameron
     0.4% ( 11 posts) XTowncuber
     0.4% ( 11 posts) Renslay
58.  0.3% ( 10 posts) Ninja-Storm
     0.3% ( 10 posts) cuber952
     0.3% ( 10 posts) Pedro
     0.3% ( 10 posts) bamilan
     0.3% ( 10 posts) DavidWoner
     0.3% ( 10 posts) MTGjumper
64.  0.3% (  9 posts) irontwig
     0.3% (  9 posts) TheMachanga
     0.3% (  9 posts) Anthony
     0.3% (  9 posts) Bindedsa
     0.3% (  9 posts) Username
     0.3% (  9 posts) Mr-Toad
70.  0.3% (  8 posts) ardi4nto
     0.3% (  8 posts) fazrulz
     0.3% (  8 posts) Bryan
     0.3% (  8 posts) aronpm
     0.3% (  8 posts) Lucas-Garron
     0.3% (  8 posts) timeless
     0.3% (  8 posts) oranjules
     0.3% (  8 posts) 10461394944000
     0.3% (  8 posts) Beny\xf3
     0.3% (  8 posts) Zane_C
     0.3% (  8 posts) Swordsman-Kirby
81.  0.2% (  7 posts) AlexMaass
     0.2% (  7 posts) Sajwo
     0.2% (  7 posts) Cale-S
     0.2% (  7 posts) bobthegiraffemonkey
     0.2% (  7 posts) hcfong
     0.2% (  7 posts) Geert
     0.2% (  7 posts) Nathan-Dwyer
     0.2% (  7 posts) Jakube
     0.2% (  7 posts) CHJ
     0.2% (  7 posts) amostay2004
     0.2% (  7 posts) anders
     0.2% (  7 posts) goodatthis
93.  0.2% (  6 posts) rubiksarlen
     0.2% (  6 posts) AustinReed
     0.2% (  6 posts) ryanj92
     0.2% (  6 posts) PandaCuber
     0.2% (  6 posts) Laura-O
     0.2% (  6 posts) JasonK
     0.2% (  6 posts) cuberkid10
     0.2% (  6 posts) Henrik
     0.2% (  6 posts) JackJ
     0.2% (  6 posts) BlueDevil
```


----------



## Lid (Sep 11, 2014)

Let's hope I type everything corrrectly this time 



Spoiler: Longest streak of successfull solves in each event





```
333    : 1046 : +Clément Gallet, France (5 DNFs)
444    :  574 : +Bence Barát, Hungary (1)
555    :  582 : +Ron van Bruchem, Netherlands (0)
222    :  475 : +Bence Barát, Hungary (4)
333bf  :   71 :  Tim Habermaas, Germany (11)
333oh  :  620 :  Dave Campbell, Canada (1)
333fm  :   51 : +Sébastien Auroux, Germany (25)
333ft  :   98 : +Rafael Werneck Cinoto, Brazil (3)
minx   :  503 : +François Courtès, France (0)
pyram  :  417 : +Bence Barát, Hungary (0)
sq1    :  313 :  Sébastien Auroux, Germany (9)
clock  :   83 :  Tim Reynolds, USA (10)
skewb  :  111 :  Wojciech Szatanowski, Poland (1)
666    :  189 : +Bence Barát, Hungary (1)
777    :  198 : +Bence Barát, Hungary (0) 
444bf  :    8 : +Chester Lian, Malaysia (23) & István Kocza, Hungary (42)
555bf  :    6 :  Mike Hughey, USA (36)
333mbf :   45 :  István Kocza, Hungary (4)

+=ongoing streak
```


----------



## Stefan (Sep 11, 2014)

Tim's 333bf streak isn't ongoing. (Don't know about the other stuff, I just happened to know this)


----------



## giorgi (Sep 11, 2014)

fastest 3x3 solvers who have smallest time difference between their average and single solve (sorted by average for example: 9.5avg 9.2 single 0.3 difference )
fastest 3x3 solvers who have biggest time difference between their average and single solve (sorted by average for example: 9.6 avg 6.8 single 2.8 difference )


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 11, 2014)

giorgi said:


> fastest 3x3 solvers who have smallest time difference between their average and single solve (sorted by average for example: 9.5avg 9.2 single 0.3 difference )
> fastest 3x3 solvers who have biggest time difference between their average and single solve (sorted by average for example: 9.6 avg 6.8 single 2.8 difference )


How can you have rank fastest solver and smallest difference in the same list. You would have to set a limit on of the qualifications.


----------



## Pro94 (Sep 11, 2014)

giorgi said:


> fastest 3x3 solvers who have smallest time difference between their average and single solve (sorted by average for example: 9.5avg 9.2 single 0.3 difference )
> fastest 3x3 solvers who have biggest time difference between their average and single solve (sorted by average for example: 9.6 avg 6.8 single 2.8 difference )



I made the list for top100 3x3 average.

*Ratio*

```
Ratio	Average	Best	Name
1.4606	8.7200	5.9700	Drew Brads
1.4502	9.3100	6.4200	Marcin Zalewski
1.4325	8.8100	6.1500	Andrew Ricci
1.4025	8.9900	6.4100	Louis Cormier
1.3821	  8.5000	  6.1500	  Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทยโยธิน)
1.3802	7.6600	5.5500	Mats Valk
1.3767	9.2100	6.6900	Yi-Heng Lee (李宜衡)
1.3547	8.2500	6.0900	Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)
1.3524	8.9800	6.6400	Jr-Wei Jang (張智瑋)
1.3503	9.0200	6.6800	SeungBeom Cho (조승범)
1.3492	9.3500	6.9300	Milán Baticz
1.3436	9.1900	6.8400	Nguyễn Ngọc Thịnh
1.3338	9.4300	7.0700	Mulun Yin (阴目仑)
1.3273	8.1100	6.1100	Michał Pleskowicz
1.3165	9.3600	7.1100	Daniil Lee
1.3156	8.9200	6.7800	Dario Roa Sánchez
1.3150	9.3100	7.0800	Erik Akkersdijk
1.3099	8.7500	6.6800	Ivan Vynnyk (Іван Винник)
1.3058	9.1800	7.0300	Mitsuki Gunji (郡司光貴)
1.3041	8.9200	6.8400	Arifumi Fushimi (伏見有史)
1.2968	9.0000	6.9400	Przemysław Kaleta
1.2924	8.8400	6.8400	Dmitry Dobrjakov
1.2892	  8.3800	  6.5000  	Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์)
1.2871	9.1000	7.0700	Kevin Hays
1.2794	9.4800	7.4100	Austin Moore
1.2784	8.7700	6.8600	Sergey Ryabko
1.2780	8.2300	6.4400	Kevin Costello III
1.2761	8.6900	6.8100	Morten Arborg
1.2731	9.0900	7.1400	Xiaolin Zeng (曾小林)
1.2708	9.4800	7.4600	Weixing Zhang (张炜星)
1.2676	9.1900	7.2500	Edward Lin
1.2642	8.7100	6.8900	Che-Ting Chu (朱哲廷)
1.2617	7.5200	5.9600	Alexander Lau
1.2589	8.8500	7.0300	Leon Schmidtchen
1.2557	8.7900	7.0000	Yu Nakajima (中島悠)
1.2511	8.3200	6.6500	Breandan Vallance
1.2474	9.4300	7.5600	Zhouheng Sun (孙舟横)
1.2457	9.4300	7.5700	Jakub Kipa
1.2453	7.9700	6.4000	Sebastian Weyer
1.2453	8.6300	6.9300	Anthony Searle
1.2453	8.6300	6.9300	Anthony Brooks
1.2449	8.5400	6.8600	Giovanni Contardi
1.2404	8.7200	7.0300	Alexandre Carlier
1.2340	9.4400	7.6500	Moritz Patzelt
1.2338	8.9700	7.2700	Yi-Fan Wu (吳亦凡)
1.2327	9.4300	7.6500	Ravi Fernando
1.2306	8.7000	7.0700	Eric Limeback
1.2292	9.0100	7.3300	Harris Chan
1.2291	8.8000	7.1600	Gabriel Dechichi Barbar
1.2277	8.7900	7.1600	Antoine Cantin
1.2209	9.3400	7.6500	Kailong Li (李开隆)
1.2198	8.4900	6.9600	Vincent Hartanto Utomo
1.2192	8.9000	7.3000	Paolo Moriello
1.2172	9.3600	7.6900	Jinseong Kim (김진성)
1.2167	9.3200	7.6600	Christopher Olson
1.2113	8.3700	6.9100	Sei Sugama (洲鎌星)
1.2108	9.1900	7.5900	Justin Adsuara
1.2086	8.9800	7.4300	Thompson Clarke
1.2077	9.4200	7.8000	Ihor Bilchenko (Ігор Більченко)
1.2052	9.3400	7.7500	Jules Desjardin
1.1995	8.9600	7.4700	Yu Sajima (佐島優)
1.1994	8.0600	6.7200	Collin Burns
1.1986	  8.8700  	7.4000	  Kanneti Sae Han (คันธ์เนตี แซ่ห่าน)
1.1940	9.4800	7.9400	Hunor Bózsing
1.1916	8.2700	6.9400	Rowe Hessler
1.1881	8.2100	6.9100	Robert Yau
1.1880	7.5200	6.3300	Lucas Etter
1.1828	  8.6700	  7.3300	  Thanaporn Sichanugrist (ธนพร สิชฌนุกฤษฎ์)
1.1827	8.0900	6.8400	Richard Jay S. Apagar
1.1820	9.3500	7.9100	Harald Stiff
1.1816	8.7200	7.3800	Jayden McNeill
1.1785	9.4400	8.0100	Linus Rieß
1.1777	7.8200	6.6400	Philipp Weyer
1.1776	9.4800	8.0500	John Brechon
1.1770	9.3100	7.9100	Tomasz Żołnowski
1.1761	9.3500	7.9500	Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)
1.1703	9.0700	7.7500	Kennan LeJeune
1.1613	9.4300	8.1200	Blake Thompson
1.1607	7.7300	6.6600	Bill Wang
1.1603	8.8300	7.6100	Patrick Ponce
1.1562	9.0300	7.8100	James Hamory
1.1555	6.5400	5.6600	Feliks Zemdegs
1.1550	7.6000	6.5800	Cornelius Dieckmann
1.1542	  8.4600  	7.3300  	Piti Pichedpan (ปิติ พิเชษฐพันธ์)
1.1538	9.0000	7.8000	Phillip Espinoza
1.1507	9.2400	8.0300	Antoine Piau
1.1469	8.9800	7.8300	Stefan Huber
1.1465	9.3900	8.1900	Sungho Hong (홍성호)
1.1400	9.0400	7.9300	Massimiliano Iovane
1.1400	9.0400	7.9300	Jacob Hutnyk
1.1373	8.7000	7.6500	Carlos Méndez García-Barroso
1.1354	9.3900	8.2700	Andy Tsao
1.1253	9.1600	8.1400	Dmitry Zvyagintsev
1.1245	9.3000	8.2700	Hendry Cahyadi
1.1227	8.4200	7.5000	Andy Smith
1.1121	8.4300	7.5800	Haowei Fan (樊浩玮)
1.1114	9.4800	8.5300	Howard Wong Jun Yen (黄俊仁)
1.0507	8.5000	8.0900	Martin Kraut
1.0434	  9.3800	  8.9900  	Natthaphat Mahtani (ณัฐภัทร จี มาทานี)
1.0357	8.9900	8.6800	Nikolay Evdokimov
```



*Difference*

```
Diff	Average	Best	Name
2.8900	9.3100	6.4200	Marcin Zalewski
2.7500	8.7200	5.9700	Drew Brads
2.6600	8.8100	6.1500	Andrew Ricci
2.5800	8.9900	6.4100	Louis Cormier
2.5200	9.2100	6.6900	Yi-Heng Lee (李宜衡)
2.4200	9.3500	6.9300	Milán Baticz
2.3600	9.4300	7.0700	Mulun Yin (阴目仑)
2.3500	9.1900	6.8400	Nguyễn Ngọc Thịnh
2.3500	  8.5000	  6.1500  	Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทยโยธิน)
2.3400	9.0200	6.6800	SeungBeom Cho (조승범)
2.3400	8.9800	6.6400	Jr-Wei Jang (張智瑋)
2.2500	9.3600	7.1100	Daniil Lee
2.2300	9.3100	7.0800	Erik Akkersdijk
2.1600	8.2500	6.0900	Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)
2.1500	9.1800	7.0300	Mitsuki Gunji (郡司光貴)
2.1400	8.9200	6.7800	Dario Roa Sánchez
2.1100	7.6600	5.5500	Mats Valk
2.0800	8.9200	6.8400	Arifumi Fushimi (伏見有史)
2.0700	9.4800	7.4100	Austin Moore
2.0700	8.7500	6.6800	Ivan Vynnyk (Іван Винник)
2.0600	9.0000	6.9400	Przemysław Kaleta
2.0300	9.1000	7.0700	Kevin Hays
2.0200	9.4800	7.4600	Weixing Zhang (张炜星)
2.0000	8.1100	6.1100	Michał Pleskowicz
2.0000	8.8400	6.8400	Dmitry Dobrjakov
1.9500	9.0900	7.1400	Xiaolin Zeng (曾小林)
1.9400	9.1900	7.2500	Edward Lin
1.9100	8.7700	6.8600	Sergey Ryabko
1.8800	8.6900	6.8100	Morten Arborg
1.8800  	8.3800  	6.5000  	Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์)
1.8700	9.4300	7.5600	Zhouheng Sun (孙舟横)
1.8600	9.4300	7.5700	Jakub Kipa
1.8200	8.8500	7.0300	Leon Schmidtchen
1.8200	8.7100	6.8900	Che-Ting Chu (朱哲廷)
1.7900	9.4400	7.6500	Moritz Patzelt
1.7900	8.7900	7.0000	Yu Nakajima (中島悠)
1.7900	8.2300	6.4400	Kevin Costello III
1.7800	9.4300	7.6500	Ravi Fernando
1.7000	8.9700	7.2700	Yi-Fan Wu (吳亦凡)
1.7000	8.6300	6.9300	Anthony Searle
1.7000	8.6300	6.9300	Anthony Brooks
1.6900	8.7200	7.0300	Alexandre Carlier
1.6900	9.3400	7.6500	Kailong Li (李开隆)
1.6800	9.0100	7.3300	Harris Chan
1.6800	8.5400	6.8600	Giovanni Contardi
1.6700	8.3200	6.6500	Breandan Vallance
1.6700	9.3600	7.6900	Jinseong Kim (김진성)
1.6600	9.3200	7.6600	Christopher Olson
1.6400	8.8000	7.1600	Gabriel Dechichi Barbar
1.6300	8.7000	7.0700	Eric Limeback
1.6300	8.7900	7.1600	Antoine Cantin
1.6200	9.4200	7.8000	Ihor Bilchenko (Ігор Більченко)
1.6000	9.1900	7.5900	Justin Adsuara
1.6000	8.9000	7.3000	Paolo Moriello
1.5900	9.3400	7.7500	Jules Desjardin
1.5700	7.9700	6.4000	Sebastian Weyer
1.5600	7.5200	5.9600	Alexander Lau
1.5500	8.9800	7.4300	Thompson Clarke
1.5400	9.4800	7.9400	Hunor Bózsing
1.5300	8.4900	6.9600	Vincent Hartanto Utomo
1.4900	8.9600	7.4700	Yu Sajima (佐島優)
1.4700	  8.8700  	7.4000	Kanneti Sae Han (คันธ์เนตี แซ่ห่าน)
1.4600	8.3700	6.9100	Sei Sugama (洲鎌星)
1.4400	9.3500	7.9100	Harald Stiff
1.4300	9.4800	8.0500	John Brechon
1.4300	9.4400	8.0100	Linus Rieß
1.4000	9.3100	7.9100	Tomasz Żołnowski
1.4000	9.3500	7.9500	Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)
1.3400	8.7200	7.3800	Jayden McNeill
1.3400	  8.6700  	7.3300  	Thanaporn Sichanugrist (ธนพร สิชฌนุกฤษฎ์)
1.3400	8.0600	6.7200	Collin Burns
1.3300	8.2700	6.9400	Rowe Hessler
1.3200	9.0700	7.7500	Kennan LeJeune
1.3100	9.4300	8.1200	Blake Thompson
1.3000	8.2100	6.9100	Robert Yau
1.2500	8.0900	6.8400	Richard Jay S. Apagar
1.2200	8.8300	7.6100	Patrick Ponce
1.2200	9.0300	7.8100	James Hamory
1.2100	9.2400	8.0300	Antoine Piau
1.2000	9.0000	7.8000	Phillip Espinoza
1.2000	9.3900	8.1900	Sungho Hong (홍성호)
1.1900	7.5200	6.3300	Lucas Etter
1.1800	7.8200	6.6400	Philipp Weyer
1.1500	8.9800	7.8300	Stefan Huber
1.1300	  8.4600	  7.3300	  Piti Pichedpan (ปิติ พิเชษฐพันธ์)
1.1200	9.3900	8.2700	Andy Tsao
1.1100	9.0400	7.9300	Massimiliano Iovane
1.1100	9.0400	7.9300	Jacob Hutnyk
1.0700	7.7300	6.6600	Bill Wang
1.0500	8.7000	7.6500	Carlos Méndez García-Barroso
1.0300	9.3000	8.2700	Hendry Cahyadi
1.0200	7.6000	6.5800	Cornelius Dieckmann
1.0200	9.1600	8.1400	Dmitry Zvyagintsev
0.9500	9.4800	8.5300	Howard Wong Jun Yen (黄俊仁)
0.9200	8.4200	7.5000	Andy Smith
0.8800	6.5400	5.6600	Feliks Zemdegs
0.8500	8.4300	7.5800	Haowei Fan (樊浩玮)
0.4100	8.5000	8.0900	Martin Kraut
0.3900	  9.3800	  8.9900  	Natthaphat Mahtani (ณัฐภัทร จี มาทานี)
0.3100	8.9900	8.6800	Nikolay Evdokimov
```


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 11, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Most solves without dnf in any event?





Stefan said:


> Almost. Bernett also has 1/1 in 5BLD and Jasmin is 34/34 in Clock, not 38/38. (Yes, I know you understood the task differently, but you made me check this ).



I did interpret it differently. I was thinking it was longest streak of solves without a DNF, but based on the results I figure that the question is asking for the largest number of solves by a person who has never received a DNF in that event.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 11, 2014)

Another interpretation:



Spoiler: Most solves without DNFs (min 100)



Using data from WCA_export470_20140911 and Stefan's WCA statistics tools.


*Cuber**Solves**Events*Zbigniew Zborowski3165Alexis Rodrigo Cazu Mendoza29011Krzysztof Rożałowski2557Jan-Niklas Krüger2389Yui Tomita (富田唯依)2384Shuangbin Feng (冯爽彬)2329Michał Orylski2059Sonia Reinert1807Luis Gerardo Martínez Hernández17910Skanda Kodunad1657Ardnarong Lertsangsuwan (อาจณรงค์ เลิศแสงสุวรรณ)1586Florian Daumann1576Tam Ming Ki1558Daniel Cofreces1545Zelin Chen (陈泽霖)1446Carsten Matheus14311Josh Rotholz1396Iuliana Steluța Negură1373Jairo Andres Gutierrez1318Avinash Bhattarmakki1317Soichi Akamatsu (赤松聡一)1304Kevin De Silva12610Vincent Drouot1268Alexander Wong1256Ivan Putilov1256Jithin Prakash Karimbanakkal1254Noah Killian1215Jin Yang (杨晋)1205Guolang Deng (邓果琅)1178Víctor Manuel Zapién Luna11410Javier Enrique Espinoza Grijalva1148Chloé Ebro1147Wagner Victor Paiva Morais1128Canxing Zhang (张灿星)1127Kai Ito (井藤魁)1125Giulio Chiminelli1124Alex McIntosh1117Kuba Winiarski1106Mclein Lubiano1089Joost Franssen1078Luis Roberto Franco Esquivel1056Xiaoxue Zhou (周晓学)1055Arvind Nawal1055Stefan Kodrnja1047Thierry Tremblay-Filion1044Georgia Fisher1038Grant Tregay1036Zhenzhong Huang (黄振中)1034Xiaodong Sun (孙晓东)10210Amier Edy Adlan Bin Sanusi1025Dylan Clark10110Habin Kim (김하빈)1006Muhammad Belva Ababil1005Patryk Szczepański1005Zhukun Zhong (钟柱坤)1004Lim Teck Fu1004Sarah Willemart1004



Spoiler: SQL





```
SELECT
  personId Cuber,
  sum((value1>0)+(value2>0)+(value3>0)+(value4>0)+(value5>0)) Solves,
  count(distinct eventId) Events
FROM Results
GROUP BY personId
HAVING sum((value1=-1)+(value2=-1)+(value3=-1)+(value4=-1)+(value5=-1)) = 0 and Solves >= 100
ORDER BY Solves desc, Events desc;
```


----------



## supercavitation (Sep 11, 2014)

What's the smallest total time difference between two competitors who have competed in at least 10 of the same events?

For example, between Faz and Mats:
333single: |5.66-5.55|=0.11
333average:|6.54-7.66|=1.16
444single:|24.66-26.47|=1.81
444average:|28.47-30.93|=2.46
etc.

What's the smallest value of the above where both competitors have 10 events in common?


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Sep 11, 2014)

supercavitation said:


> What's the smallest total time difference between two competitors who have competed in at least 10 of the same events?
> 
> For example, between Faz and Mats:
> 333single: |5.66-5.55|=0.11
> ...


https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012RUPE01 and i are pretty even in 2-7 pyra and tiny bit sq1 i quess


----------



## Stefan (Sep 12, 2014)

Most solves in one event is Erik with 1376 in 3x3. Sebastien is only one solve behind. Third is Ron with 1291. Tomasz is only one solve behind.



Spoiler: Most solves in one event (min 700)



Using data from WCA_export470_20140911 and Stefan's WCA statistics tools.


*Cuber**Event**Solves*Erik AkkersdijkRubik's Cube1376Sébastien AurouxRubik's Cube1375Ron van BruchemRubik's Cube1291Tomasz ŻołnowskiRubik's Cube1290Tim ReynoldsRubik's Cube1242François CourtèsRubik's Cube1227Lars VandenberghRubik's Cube1219François Courtès2x2 Cube1214Clément GalletRubik's Cube1195Rowe HesslerRubik's Cube1109Arnaud van GalenRubik's Cube1097Ton DennenbroekRubik's Cube1077Sébastien Auroux2x2 Cube1063Jeremy FleischmanRubik's Cube1029Sinpei Araki (荒木慎平)Rubik's Cube1010Sébastien Auroux4x4 Cube972François CourtèsPyraminx901Joey GoulyRubik's Cube898Sébastien Auroux3x3 one-handed898Bence BarátRubik's Cube896Mats ValkRubik's Cube888François Courtès4x4 Cube878Sébastien AurouxPyraminx872Devin Corr-RobinettRubik's Cube856Shelley ChangRubik's Cube843Bob BurtonRubik's Cube840Erik Akkersdijk4x4 Cube817Lorenzo Vigani PoliRubik's Cube797Erik Akkersdijk3x3 one-handed793Sébastien Auroux5x5 Cube792Dan CohenRubik's Cube792Jan BentlageRubik's Cube787Arnaud van Galen2x2 Cube779Kian BarryRubik's Cube777Breandan VallanceRubik's Cube772Arnaud van Galen4x4 Cube766Olivér PergeRubik's Cube749Clément Gallet3x3 one-handed742Erik Akkersdijk2x2 Cube738Dave CampbellRubik's Cube734Nobuaki Suga (菅信昭)Rubik's Cube728Jeremy Fleischman3x3 one-handed724Erik Akkersdijk5x5 Cube724Michał HalczukRubik's Cube716Justin JaffrayRubik's Cube714Tim Reynolds2x2 Cube708Ron van Bruchem4x4 Cube703François Courtès3x3 one-handed702



Spoiler: SQL





```
SELECT
  personId Cuber,
  eventId Event,
  sum((value1>0)+(value2>0)+(value3>0)+(value4>0)+(value5>0)) Solves
FROM Results
GROUP BY personId, eventId
HAVING Solves >= 700
ORDER BY solves desc;
```


----------



## Sebastien (Sep 12, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Most solves in one event is Erik with 1376 in 3x3. Sebastien is only one solve behind. Third is Ron with 1291. Tomasz is only one solve behind.



Lol, nice conincidence.


----------



## G2013 (Sep 12, 2014)

How can I check what is the time that appears more times in MY profile?
I found manually that in 2x2 I did two 5.78, but is there any program that can find more? Imagine being François Courtès, you won't check manually.

Thanks


----------



## Sebastien (Sep 12, 2014)

Most browsers have a search function, you know?

Alternatively, get a local database export and use SQL.


----------



## G2013 (Sep 12, 2014)

Sebastien said:


> Most browsers have a search function, you know? *I know, but I won't try to search all numbers from my fastest time (3.15) to my worst...*
> 
> Alternatively, get a local database export and use SQL.  *How? And how do I use SQL?*



I answered above


----------



## Stefan (Sep 12, 2014)

Spoiler: Percentage evolution of the current top 10 posters in this thread


















Spoiler: Data in case someone wants to have fun with this as well



post number, post id, member id (0 means guest), member name


```
1,500595,1120,anders
2,500602,5403,TheMachanga
3,500603,3140,kinch2002
4,500617,9281,TiLiMayor
5,500621,6602,proof
6,500627,2,Lucas Garron
7,507204,5403,TheMachanga
8,507206,6539,~Phoenix Death~
9,507217,6848,blakedacuber
10,507263,4656,PhillipEspinoza
11,507271,3140,kinch2002
12,507278,640,Bryan
13,507290,3140,kinch2002
14,507291,5403,TheMachanga
15,507297,7820,Baian Liu
16,507299,131,Tim Reynolds
17,507396,640,Bryan
18,507401,4529,irontwig
19,507404,4953,ben1996123
20,507407,6329,aronpm
21,507408,7689,cube-o-holic
22,507413,3140,kinch2002
23,507449,43,Kirjava
24,507450,1891,StachuK1992
25,507454,1403,DavidWoner
26,507455,43,Kirjava
27,507460,8032,cuber952
28,507461,1891,StachuK1992
29,507464,5403,TheMachanga
30,507872,75,shelley
31,507877,6619,Zane_C
32,507880,6548,ssb150388
33,507888,9354,RCTACameron
34,507889,6539,~Phoenix Death~
35,507893,8032,cuber952
36,507902,808,qqwref
37,507903,7601,Fire Cuber
38,507922,2151,Olivér Perge
39,507926,0,4.
40,507931,7601,Fire Cuber
41,507938,0,4.
42,508492,84,Stefan
43,508507,10998,Pendragon
44,508509,7027,JackJ
45,508512,7762,@uguste
46,508520,8582,Hippolyte!!!
47,508523,84,Stefan
48,508533,8582,Hippolyte!!!
49,508541,5657,Evan Liu
50,508544,6078,cuberkid10
51,508589,808,qqwref
52,508596,3826,Carrot
53,508597,4417,Slash
54,508600,8571,bobthegiraffemonkey
55,508608,131,Tim Reynolds
56,508671,2,Lucas Garron
57,508675,131,Tim Reynolds
58,508677,5657,Evan Liu
59,508683,131,Tim Reynolds
60,508691,839,keemy
61,508710,10240,CuberosDeRubik
62,508724,3563,Robert-Y
63,508748,808,qqwref
64,509004,1684,TMOY
65,509019,10,AbelBrata
66,509066,1684,TMOY
67,509078,3563,Robert-Y
68,509083,8372,abctoshiro
69,509095,1673,coinman
70,509157,6552,Benyó
71,514789,4296,Anthony
72,514800,7820,Baian Liu
73,514809,84,Stefan
74,514823,136,AvGalen
75,514879,373,masterofthebass
76,514881,839,keemy
77,514969,808,qqwref
78,515642,84,Stefan
79,515678,808,qqwref
80,516088,84,Stefan
81,516240,1856,a small kitten
82,518226,1482,Kian
83,518235,6438,izovire
84,526935,91,Rune
85,526970,4953,ben1996123
86,526979,3826,Carrot
87,526985,84,Stefan
88,526993,91,Rune
89,527021,808,qqwref
90,527063,91,Rune
91,527119,808,qqwref
92,527414,91,Rune
93,527420,91,Rune
94,527438,5111,stufkan
95,527444,91,Rune
96,533803,4296,Anthony
97,533805,5309,MichaelP.
98,533838,84,Stefan
99,533953,6619,Zane_C
100,533962,808,qqwref
101,533965,6200,Tim Major
102,533982,7500,Vincents
103,534051,84,Stefan
104,534056,91,Rune
105,534150,7500,Vincents
106,534161,640,Bryan
107,534168,10662,antoineccantin
108,534180,7500,Vincents
109,537980,1482,Kian
110,537983,6619,Zane_C
111,538028,1919,amostay2004
112,538071,1120,anders
113,538079,91,Rune
114,538415,5403,TheMachanga
115,538417,1482,Kian
116,539972,91,Rune
117,540084,11286,hic2482w
118,540088,7848,mr. giggums
119,540091,11286,hic2482w
120,540094,808,qqwref
121,540095,5403,TheMachanga
122,544264,4285,ardi4nto
123,549837,12083,timeless
124,549841,11329,JyH
125,549862,1919,amostay2004
126,549866,12083,timeless
127,549905,739,rowehessler
128,549907,4981,Rubiks560
129,550465,131,Tim Reynolds
130,550485,1482,Kian
131,550489,11286,hic2482w
132,550508,2135,mati rubik
133,550509,43,Kirjava
134,550512,3563,Robert-Y
135,550518,402,Mike Hughey
136,550698,131,Tim Reynolds
137,550702,2875,IamWEB
138,550725,1120,anders
139,550731,91,Rune
140,550887,12083,timeless
141,550927,11297,Maniac
142,554140,1120,anders
143,554142,11297,Maniac
144,554156,7768,AJ Blair
145,554180,11544,rishabh
146,554978,1120,anders
147,555370,131,Tim Reynolds
148,555632,9975,MagicYio
149,555762,1403,DavidWoner
150,555765,808,qqwref
151,555900,84,Stefan
152,555913,2638,Sakarie
153,555965,84,Stefan
154,555973,1482,Kian
155,555977,6078,cuberkid10
156,555984,10836,ianography
157,557982,808,qqwref
158,557987,3563,Robert-Y
159,559197,91,Rune
160,566827,3826,Carrot
161,566844,3563,Robert-Y
162,566845,3826,Carrot
163,566846,3563,Robert-Y
164,566849,84,Stefan
165,566876,2,Lucas Garron
166,566881,7763,Cubenovice
167,566883,3826,Carrot
168,566893,84,Stefan
169,566900,808,qqwref
170,566904,84,Stefan
171,566911,4529,irontwig
172,566920,84,Stefan
173,566923,84,Stefan
174,567357,3826,Carrot
175,567370,1919,amostay2004
176,567372,3826,Carrot
177,567528,84,Stefan
178,568437,1144,Sa967St
179,568460,84,Stefan
180,568464,1144,Sa967St
181,568782,2,Lucas Garron
182,568799,12083,timeless
183,568806,84,Stefan
184,568808,808,qqwref
185,568809,12083,timeless
186,568812,84,Stefan
187,568813,84,Stefan
188,568828,3826,Carrot
189,568831,11354,MaeLSTRoM
190,568833,3826,Carrot
191,568860,3140,kinch2002
192,568869,12374,caseyd
193,568885,84,Stefan
194,568888,11815,MrIndianTeen
195,568889,3826,Carrot
196,568891,6652,vcuber13
197,568894,84,Stefan
198,568900,84,Stefan
199,568908,6652,vcuber13
200,568918,84,Stefan
201,568936,2,Lucas Garron
202,568942,84,Stefan
203,568945,9229,Pro94
204,568957,84,Stefan
205,568959,11286,hic2482w
206,568963,84,Stefan
207,568975,131,Tim Reynolds
208,569002,2,Lucas Garron
209,569025,84,Stefan
210,569075,808,qqwref
211,569091,84,Stefan
212,569108,1403,DavidWoner
213,569110,11354,MaeLSTRoM
214,569127,84,Stefan
215,569136,808,qqwref
216,569138,1403,DavidWoner
217,569176,9229,Pro94
218,569212,63,cmhardw
219,569217,84,Stefan
220,569234,1199,Rpotts
221,569252,84,Stefan
222,569566,1684,TMOY
223,569578,84,Stefan
224,569598,1341,Sebastien
225,569615,84,Stefan
226,573357,6200,Tim Major
227,573445,1341,Sebastien
228,573456,131,Tim Reynolds
229,573457,3563,Robert-Y
230,573494,84,Stefan
231,573547,8105,Gaétan Guimond
232,574347,1341,Sebastien
233,574350,3826,Carrot
234,574357,5609,Forte
235,574861,84,Stefan
236,576051,2250,That70sShowDude
237,576064,84,Stefan
238,576457,9943,Erzz
239,576466,5403,TheMachanga
240,576491,7943,nccube
241,576610,1403,DavidWoner
242,576612,11354,MaeLSTRoM
243,576760,808,qqwref
244,577336,84,Stefan
245,577341,12380,CRO
246,577343,84,Stefan
247,577345,4529,irontwig
248,577349,1482,Kian
249,577351,84,Stefan
250,577423,131,Tim Reynolds
251,577430,84,Stefan
252,577919,7763,Cubenovice
253,577948,454,jazzthief81
254,577954,9692,Godmil
255,577958,84,Stefan
256,578172,808,qqwref
257,578192,10128,Julian
258,583259,136,AvGalen
259,583496,4953,ben1996123
260,583527,5024,timspurfan
261,583557,4953,ben1996123
262,583737,3826,Carrot
263,583793,84,Stefan
264,583800,3826,Carrot
265,583810,84,Stefan
266,583814,84,Stefan
267,583821,84,Stefan
268,583863,3826,Carrot
269,584215,1120,anders
270,584241,11297,Maniac
271,584248,6619,Zane_C
272,584320,84,Stefan
273,584327,84,Stefan
274,584367,3826,Carrot
275,587043,808,qqwref
276,587052,6652,vcuber13
277,587058,1341,Sebastien
278,587095,9229,Pro94
279,587097,84,Stefan
280,587115,1341,Sebastien
281,587120,84,Stefan
282,587139,1403,DavidWoner
283,587145,84,Stefan
284,587160,1403,DavidWoner
285,587425,3563,Robert-Y
286,587450,84,Stefan
287,587464,11,Pedro
288,587472,560,clement
289,587481,84,Stefan
290,587513,808,qqwref
291,587529,10558,AustinReed
292,587533,8796,RyanReese09
293,587587,12578,5BLD
294,587591,808,qqwref
295,587592,12578,5BLD
296,587595,84,Stefan
297,587596,6652,vcuber13
298,587605,84,Stefan
299,587613,12578,5BLD
300,587656,84,Stefan
301,587877,6619,Zane_C
302,587878,1348,fazrulz
303,587884,808,qqwref
304,587891,1341,Sebastien
305,587913,84,Stefan
306,587915,84,Stefan
307,587925,6619,Zane_C
308,587929,1341,Sebastien
309,588059,84,Stefan
310,588071,184,tim
311,588075,84,Stefan
312,588079,184,tim
313,588314,808,qqwref
314,588332,84,Stefan
315,588335,84,Stefan
316,588369,808,qqwref
317,588373,84,Stefan
318,588981,4285,ardi4nto
319,588982,11354,MaeLSTRoM
320,588983,1348,fazrulz
321,588986,84,Stefan
322,588987,11354,MaeLSTRoM
323,588988,1348,fazrulz
324,588990,84,Stefan
325,588993,1348,fazrulz
326,588996,84,Stefan
327,589002,494,Henrik
328,589013,4285,ardi4nto
329,589039,9339,Nostra
330,589044,84,Stefan
331,589094,84,Stefan
332,589099,9339,Nostra
333,589108,84,Stefan
334,589794,12380,CRO
335,589797,10532,ilikecubing
336,589832,560,clement
337,589887,136,AvGalen
338,589908,5791,Mr.Toad
339,589916,13027,iEnjoyCubing
340,589923,10532,ilikecubing
341,590015,131,Tim Reynolds
342,590054,84,Stefan
343,590061,131,Tim Reynolds
344,590162,6200,Tim Major
345,590166,131,Tim Reynolds
346,590167,6200,Tim Major
347,590171,84,Stefan
348,590276,10558,AustinReed
349,590282,7762,@uguste
350,590307,84,Stefan
351,590455,131,Tim Reynolds
352,590651,1919,amostay2004
353,590653,9145,uberCuber
354,590659,6619,Zane_C
355,590666,11999,Itchy Cacti
356,590689,84,Stefan
357,590701,10558,AustinReed
358,590849,1919,amostay2004
359,591240,1358,JBCM627
360,591270,7763,Cubenovice
361,591352,84,Stefan
362,591358,7763,Cubenovice
363,591424,84,Stefan
364,591444,808,qqwref
365,591772,136,AvGalen
366,591906,402,Mike Hughey
367,592741,84,Stefan
368,593397,7943,nccube
369,594168,10128,Julian
370,594249,6078,cuberkid10
371,601106,8661,Reinier Schippers
372,601135,84,Stefan
373,601165,8661,Reinier Schippers
374,601166,10961,cubersmith
375,605725,3563,Robert-Y
376,606058,1637,MTGjumper
377,606069,3826,Carrot
378,606089,3563,Robert-Y
379,615571,2427,whauk
380,615579,7208,Blake4512
381,615653,808,qqwref
382,615656,12869,theZcuber
383,615669,808,qqwref
384,615682,11,Pedro
385,615780,84,Stefan
386,615790,11783,Goosly
387,615804,6652,vcuber13
388,615811,84,Stefan
389,616639,402,Mike Hughey
390,616643,8796,RyanReese09
391,616708,84,Stefan
392,617164,8582,Hippolyte!!!
393,617169,6812,Owen
394,617173,9229,Pro94
395,617684,66,MAHTI-ANSSI
396,621956,84,Stefan
397,621958,12719,Ltsurge
398,621960,8861,Erdos
399,621962,1403,DavidWoner
400,622042,84,Stefan
401,622047,3140,kinch2002
402,622496,4472,Edward_Lin
403,622658,131,Tim Reynolds
404,622673,84,Stefan
405,622679,402,Mike Hughey
406,622726,114,mrCage
407,622750,84,Stefan
408,624704,6652,vcuber13
409,624708,12869,theZcuber
410,624710,6652,vcuber13
411,624713,10532,ilikecubing
412,624716,12869,theZcuber
413,624718,11354,MaeLSTRoM
414,624848,808,qqwref
415,624876,10662,antoineccantin
416,625839,114,mrCage
417,625946,1077,Raffael
418,625955,4428,James Ludlow
419,625981,808,qqwref
420,626020,6652,vcuber13
421,626023,808,qqwref
422,626038,6652,vcuber13
423,626042,1684,TMOY
424,626080,1341,Sebastien
425,626783,131,Tim Reynolds
426,627437,1684,TMOY
427,627474,640,Bryan
428,627493,10532,ilikecubing
429,627511,7848,mr. giggums
430,627566,6652,vcuber13
431,627596,12434,whitejustice93
432,627640,402,Mike Hughey
433,627653,4296,Anthony
434,627771,7848,mr. giggums
435,627786,10128,Julian
436,627788,6652,vcuber13
437,627794,7848,mr. giggums
438,627797,3826,Carrot
439,627801,6652,vcuber13
440,627906,808,qqwref
441,627908,6078,cuberkid10
442,627909,6652,vcuber13
443,627910,75,shelley
444,627951,12374,caseyd
445,627955,808,qqwref
446,627958,12869,theZcuber
447,628030,131,Tim Reynolds
448,628046,808,qqwref
449,628054,7848,mr. giggums
450,628078,6652,vcuber13
451,628115,6078,cuberkid10
452,628536,4428,James Ludlow
453,628544,13261,samkli
454,628599,808,qqwref
455,628853,5791,Mr.Toad
456,629049,131,Tim Reynolds
457,629053,640,Bryan
458,629309,1482,Kian
459,630185,8582,Hippolyte!!!
460,630195,3563,Robert-Y
461,630204,4296,Anthony
462,630207,13583,jonlin
463,630209,3563,Robert-Y
464,630245,10532,ilikecubing
465,630723,1885,Escher
466,630753,11354,MaeLSTRoM
467,631513,8582,Hippolyte!!!
468,631524,9229,Pro94
469,631532,7763,Cubenovice
470,634713,6200,Tim Major
471,635486,8661,Reinier Schippers
472,635487,2250,That70sShowDude
473,635488,1856,a small kitten
474,635496,12869,theZcuber
475,635527,1684,TMOY
476,635551,12869,theZcuber
477,635558,84,Stefan
478,635632,6652,vcuber13
479,635792,1684,TMOY
480,636051,640,Bryan
481,636056,12869,theZcuber
482,636092,808,qqwref
483,636272,12690,Hershey
484,636280,10128,Julian
485,636398,979,bamilan
486,636414,5791,Mr.Toad
487,636522,979,bamilan
488,636577,640,Bryan
489,636594,808,qqwref
490,636835,5791,Mr.Toad
491,636857,1637,MTGjumper
492,636863,6552,Benyó
493,636879,84,Stefan
494,636884,6552,Benyó
495,636892,84,Stefan
496,637140,131,Tim Reynolds
497,637155,5403,TheMachanga
498,637157,8796,RyanReese09
499,637159,808,qqwref
500,637163,63,cmhardw
501,637199,6078,cuberkid10
502,637200,9145,uberCuber
503,637990,8796,RyanReese09
504,637995,10558,AustinReed
505,638015,12869,theZcuber
506,641715,1403,DavidWoner
507,641717,6619,Zane_C
508,641728,6200,Tim Major
509,641792,808,qqwref
510,641799,2151,Olivér Perge
511,642176,5791,Mr.Toad
512,642193,1341,Sebastien
513,642216,13710,hcfong
514,642247,5657,Evan Liu
515,642254,9229,Pro94
516,642258,5791,Mr.Toad
517,647503,7763,Cubenovice
518,648792,4285,ardi4nto
519,650880,9339,Nostra
520,650882,84,Stefan
521,650898,1732,Lid
522,650905,7763,Cubenovice
523,656685,84,Stefan
524,656691,7763,Cubenovice
525,656721,4296,Anthony
526,657134,11354,MaeLSTRoM
527,657208,13710,hcfong
528,657214,11354,MaeLSTRoM
529,657216,84,Stefan
530,657249,2427,whauk
531,658691,3826,Carrot
532,658694,13859,SpeedSolve
533,659128,4296,Anthony
534,659146,808,qqwref
535,659159,7943,nccube
536,659160,3826,Carrot
537,659162,4296,Anthony
538,659167,1348,fazrulz
539,659172,765,Dene
540,659187,1684,TMOY
541,659188,1841,lachose
542,659220,84,Stefan
543,659228,0,4.
544,659233,4529,irontwig
545,659234,5657,Evan Liu
546,659238,1341,Sebastien
547,659282,84,Stefan
548,659360,13917,onlyleftname
549,659362,9229,Pro94
550,659411,84,Stefan
551,659414,1885,Escher
552,659417,808,qqwref
553,659421,84,Stefan
554,659518,0,4.
555,659550,5403,TheMachanga
556,659553,6329,aronpm
557,659562,7768,AJ Blair
558,660344,10662,antoineccantin
559,660350,1482,Kian
560,660880,13526,Jaycee
561,667078,8582,Hippolyte!!!
562,667123,1673,coinman
563,667129,1684,TMOY
564,667252,4296,Anthony
565,668719,3826,Carrot
566,668724,9316,asportking
567,668756,4953,ben1996123
568,668779,808,qqwref
569,669459,12190,conn9
570,669466,2250,That70sShowDude
571,669487,640,Bryan
572,669630,14573,Achifaifa
573,669662,14577,rk960925
574,669751,3826,Carrot
575,670449,12380,CRO
576,677456,13973,Michael Womack
577,677458,4953,ben1996123
578,677461,14071,LuckyShadows
579,677890,739,rowehessler
580,677903,8582,Hippolyte!!!
581,677911,6552,Benyó
582,677915,84,Stefan
583,677919,739,rowehessler
584,677921,4953,ben1996123
585,677928,1684,TMOY
586,677931,84,Stefan
587,677933,84,Stefan
588,677934,5657,Evan Liu
589,677948,10961,cubersmith
590,677951,10961,cubersmith
591,677954,84,Stefan
592,677970,3826,Carrot
593,677978,6409,fastcubesolver
594,678861,1341,Sebastien
595,678871,14155,AndersB
596,688315,7154,bluecloe45
597,688321,1199,Rpotts
598,688342,4953,ben1996123
599,688351,10558,AustinReed
600,688354,5657,Evan Liu
601,688530,13973,Michael Womack
602,688533,9316,asportking
603,688711,84,Stefan
604,688716,1885,Escher
605,688718,1199,Rpotts
606,688728,84,Stefan
607,688732,10558,AustinReed
608,688766,84,Stefan
609,688781,10743,Florian
610,689736,979,bamilan
611,689751,84,Stefan
612,689753,6329,aronpm
613,689764,979,bamilan
614,690091,11297,Maniac
615,690103,808,qqwref
616,690123,5791,Mr.Toad
617,690125,12083,timeless
618,690138,5791,Mr.Toad
619,690165,84,Stefan
620,690365,5791,Mr.Toad
621,690389,13073,brunovervoort
622,690408,9229,Pro94
623,690434,8032,cuber952
624,690451,12083,timeless
625,690452,8032,cuber952
626,690833,13073,brunovervoort
627,690857,9229,Pro94
628,691168,10152,Luis
629,691180,10541,oranjules
630,691181,10152,Luis
631,691190,3826,Carrot
632,691223,84,Stefan
633,691284,10152,Luis
634,691389,91,Rune
635,691398,84,Stefan
636,691438,10541,oranjules
637,691504,7027,JackJ
638,691564,12332,MalusDB
639,691781,91,Rune
640,691844,84,Stefan
641,694126,84,Stefan
642,694131,12110,thackernerd
643,694141,10541,oranjules
644,694142,402,Mike Hughey
645,694143,84,Stefan
646,694152,7763,Cubenovice
647,694175,2250,That70sShowDude
648,694557,76,Bob
649,694740,84,Stefan
650,694907,76,Bob
651,694992,61,macky
652,695000,12110,thackernerd
653,695049,11354,MaeLSTRoM
654,695052,6200,Tim Major
655,696539,10541,oranjules
656,696556,84,Stefan
657,696602,14817,Sessinator
658,697456,12913,Riley
659,697531,11701,Jakube
660,697534,6329,aronpm
661,702587,5511,Sahid Velji
662,702589,13973,Michael Womack
663,702590,5511,Sahid Velji
664,702607,6289,Tomas1988
665,702615,10662,antoineccantin
666,702618,5511,Sahid Velji
667,702620,76,Bob
668,702628,14717,bryson azzopard
669,702961,1684,TMOY
670,703872,76,Bob
671,707081,10532,ilikecubing
672,707086,9229,Pro94
673,707111,15346,cparlette
674,707123,11701,Jakube
675,707124,131,Tim Reynolds
676,707126,1341,Sebastien
677,707132,4953,ben1996123
678,707135,9229,Pro94
679,707483,1684,TMOY
680,707546,1341,Sebastien
681,707606,84,Stefan
682,707617,13973,Michael Womack
683,712474,3140,kinch2002
684,712482,11354,MaeLSTRoM
685,712488,7762,@uguste
686,712492,3140,kinch2002
687,712496,9229,Pro94
688,713960,1144,Sa967St
689,713982,84,Stefan
690,714001,13309,PandaCuber
691,714009,6652,vcuber13
692,714050,13309,PandaCuber
693,714056,808,qqwref
694,714058,12869,theZcuber
695,714059,13309,PandaCuber
696,714060,12690,Hershey
697,714063,1199,Rpotts
698,714083,13309,PandaCuber
699,714099,6329,aronpm
700,714102,13309,PandaCuber
701,714114,4953,ben1996123
702,714636,13227,spyr0th3dr4g0n
703,714645,3563,Robert-Y
704,715103,1841,lachose
705,715126,91,Rune
706,715133,84,Stefan
707,715135,1637,MTGjumper
708,715144,1841,lachose
709,715165,84,Stefan
710,715187,1841,lachose
711,715199,9629,aragonjo
712,715219,84,Stefan
713,715224,1841,lachose
714,715225,11354,MaeLSTRoM
715,715228,5511,Sahid Velji
716,715230,3140,kinch2002
717,715261,5657,Evan Liu
718,715269,84,Stefan
719,715320,10183,Brest
720,715325,131,Tim Reynolds
721,715428,91,Rune
722,715595,14155,AndersB
723,715599,6652,vcuber13
724,715606,14155,AndersB
725,716706,11211,DYGH.Tjen
726,716766,8105,Gaétan Guimond
727,719491,3140,kinch2002
728,722331,131,Tim Reynolds
729,722462,10743,Florian
730,723246,11211,DYGH.Tjen
731,723248,12869,theZcuber
732,723567,11211,DYGH.Tjen
733,723630,3140,kinch2002
734,723780,131,Tim Reynolds
735,723781,8032,cuber952
736,723923,10662,antoineccantin
737,723939,3140,kinch2002
738,723959,131,Tim Reynolds
739,724112,163,Ron
740,724184,76,Bob
741,724255,1341,Sebastien
742,724282,1341,Sebastien
743,724285,3140,kinch2002
744,724286,10128,Julian
745,724288,3140,kinch2002
746,724289,84,Stefan
747,724315,1684,TMOY
748,724349,131,Tim Reynolds
749,724363,1403,DavidWoner
750,724406,2,Lucas Garron
751,724411,808,qqwref
752,724431,402,Mike Hughey
753,724657,5511,Sahid Velji
754,725010,12380,CRO
755,725011,11701,Jakube
756,731732,91,Rune
757,731734,13768,ottozing
758,731738,15796,god of rubic 2
759,731753,91,Rune
760,731757,84,Stefan
761,731758,13768,ottozing
762,732522,3826,Carrot
763,732532,1637,MTGjumper
764,733952,454,jazzthief81
765,733993,84,Stefan
766,734010,10532,ilikecubing
767,734022,7937,Flyt
768,734091,76,Bob
769,734093,13973,Michael Womack
770,734097,10128,Julian
771,734105,10532,ilikecubing
772,734537,9229,Pro94
773,734546,6848,blakedacuber
774,735152,14947,Coolster01
775,735153,4697,pdilla
776,735154,4953,ben1996123
777,735155,13681,RNewms27
778,735157,8569,drewsopchak
779,735301,14947,Coolster01
780,735328,4285,ardi4nto
781,735335,494,Henrik
782,735346,4953,ben1996123
783,735348,6329,aronpm
784,735349,9229,Pro94
785,735350,3951,SimonWestlund
786,735354,11277,JianhanC
787,735355,10128,Julian
788,735375,91,Rune
789,735377,9229,Pro94
790,735381,91,Rune
791,735667,1120,anders
792,735676,8336,Geert
793,735701,10281,Zoé
794,735705,12689,aaronb
795,735714,8336,Geert
796,735739,8582,Hippolyte!!!
797,739795,10532,ilikecubing
798,739799,13538,Cheese11
799,740128,131,Tim Reynolds
800,740139,10532,ilikecubing
801,740959,6930,x-colo-x
802,740964,11277,JianhanC
803,740993,11354,MaeLSTRoM
804,740998,1885,Escher
805,741000,1482,Kian
806,741002,9229,Pro94
807,741010,1482,Kian
808,741554,12869,theZcuber
809,741555,14620,BlueDevil
810,741856,11211,DYGH.Tjen
811,741874,8582,Hippolyte!!!
812,742346,76,Bob
813,744463,84,Stefan
814,744466,84,Stefan
815,744468,8582,Hippolyte!!!
816,744469,84,Stefan
817,744470,84,Stefan
818,744473,1841,lachose
819,744474,11354,MaeLSTRoM
820,744475,84,Stefan
821,744498,1841,lachose
822,744583,3826,Carrot
823,744584,10128,Julian
824,746873,1684,TMOY
825,746889,14620,BlueDevil
826,746891,6329,aronpm
827,746892,11708,rubiksarlen
828,746895,10857,kirtpro
829,746923,1341,Sebastien
830,746932,76,Bob
831,746934,1841,lachose
832,746938,76,Bob
833,746965,1684,TMOY
834,746984,7763,Cubenovice
835,747513,494,Henrik
836,747516,11708,rubiksarlen
837,747518,11701,Jakube
838,747519,11708,rubiksarlen
839,747562,3826,Carrot
840,747572,1841,lachose
841,747623,494,Henrik
842,747653,10281,Zoé
843,747660,7763,Cubenovice
844,747668,12942,Mollerz
845,748441,11600,danthecuber
846,748531,12913,Riley
847,748653,2250,That70sShowDude
848,748660,131,Tim Reynolds
849,748661,13973,Michael Womack
850,748663,6329,aronpm
851,748867,3563,Robert-Y
852,748890,8571,bobthegiraffemonkey
853,748903,6652,vcuber13
854,749261,13768,ottozing
855,749294,1341,Sebastien
856,749295,13768,ottozing
857,749305,979,bamilan
858,749307,1684,TMOY
859,749311,7763,Cubenovice
860,749312,84,Stefan
861,749315,131,Tim Reynolds
862,749320,84,Stefan
863,749326,84,Stefan
864,749348,979,bamilan
865,749382,1841,lachose
866,750193,6652,vcuber13
867,750866,402,Mike Hughey
868,751153,1637,MTGjumper
869,753627,13073,brunovervoort
870,753632,1841,lachose
871,753635,10662,antoineccantin
872,753636,15470,kbh
873,753648,84,Stefan
874,753670,1841,lachose
875,753692,10014,fazdad
876,753747,4953,ben1996123
877,753792,12578,5BLD
878,753809,8582,Hippolyte!!!
879,753831,1919,amostay2004
880,754479,14232,Ninja Storm
881,755482,131,Tim Reynolds
882,756457,14232,Ninja Storm
883,756459,8582,Hippolyte!!!
884,756460,8032,cuber952
885,758158,84,Stefan
886,758170,14528,immortalchaos29
887,758182,4953,ben1996123
888,758218,76,Bob
889,758725,84,Stefan
890,758734,10541,oranjules
891,758739,6652,vcuber13
892,758741,402,Mike Hughey
893,758787,91,Rune
894,758845,1341,Sebastien
895,758847,13309,PandaCuber
896,758849,14620,BlueDevil
897,759229,9229,Pro94
898,759230,76,Bob
899,759277,84,Stefan
900,759300,84,Stefan
901,759319,494,Henrik
902,759337,84,Stefan
903,759343,13973,Michael Womack
904,759344,6652,vcuber13
905,759345,13583,jonlin
906,759346,13973,Michael Womack
907,759349,84,Stefan
908,759352,6652,vcuber13
909,759353,84,Stefan
910,759355,6652,vcuber13
911,759366,131,Tim Reynolds
912,759373,9145,uberCuber
913,759394,84,Stefan
914,759405,1684,TMOY
915,759406,3563,Robert-Y
916,759408,13973,Michael Womack
917,759409,1341,Sebastien
918,759418,84,Stefan
919,759477,8032,cuber952
920,760474,3140,kinch2002
921,762454,3140,kinch2002
922,762592,808,qqwref
923,762609,10662,antoineccantin
924,762610,808,qqwref
925,762613,10662,antoineccantin
926,762620,76,Bob
927,762637,13488,mDiPalma
928,762688,3563,Robert-Y
929,762979,10662,antoineccantin
930,763101,10677,ncube
931,763190,84,Stefan
932,763192,14976,PeteyKaralis
933,763200,84,Stefan
934,763203,1341,Sebastien
935,763204,14976,PeteyKaralis
936,763253,9145,uberCuber
937,763257,11,Pedro
938,763307,84,Stefan
939,763309,84,Stefan
940,763390,808,qqwref
941,763392,1482,Kian
942,763396,808,qqwref
943,763403,4953,ben1996123
944,763444,3140,kinch2002
945,763670,402,Mike Hughey
946,763687,3826,Carrot
947,763741,6652,vcuber13
948,763748,84,Stefan
949,764166,4953,ben1996123
950,764195,1341,Sebastien
951,764246,84,Stefan
952,764269,1341,Sebastien
953,764294,84,Stefan
954,764309,13710,hcfong
955,764321,84,Stefan
956,764332,13710,hcfong
957,764334,10662,antoineccantin
958,764499,76,Bob
959,765273,13583,jonlin
960,765280,7763,Cubenovice
961,765291,5657,Evan Liu
962,765293,1341,Sebastien
963,765314,13710,hcfong
964,765319,1841,lachose
965,765326,84,Stefan
966,765330,11,Pedro
967,765334,3140,kinch2002
968,765342,13554,Ickenicke
969,765401,5657,Evan Liu
970,765416,1673,coinman
971,765440,10183,Brest
972,765451,5657,Evan Liu
973,765780,808,qqwref
974,765783,6652,vcuber13
975,765792,131,Tim Reynolds
976,765796,6652,vcuber13
977,765855,808,qqwref
978,766462,808,qqwref
979,766467,9229,Pro94
980,766479,9145,uberCuber
981,766495,808,qqwref
982,766506,84,Stefan
983,766523,1341,Sebastien
984,766560,3140,kinch2002
985,766574,4285,ardi4nto
986,766587,1684,TMOY
987,766596,808,qqwref
988,766612,4529,irontwig
989,766620,4285,ardi4nto
990,766639,1684,TMOY
991,766642,808,qqwref
992,766643,4529,irontwig
993,766697,3140,kinch2002
994,767155,808,qqwref
995,767168,4953,ben1996123
996,767170,12869,theZcuber
997,767175,808,qqwref
998,767328,10532,ilikecubing
999,767536,808,qqwref
1000,767540,4953,ben1996123
1001,767549,808,qqwref
1002,767552,808,qqwref
1003,767554,3563,Robert-Y
1004,767596,12869,theZcuber
1005,769092,808,qqwref
1006,769093,4953,ben1996123
1007,769100,808,qqwref
1008,769157,163,Ron
1009,769202,163,Ron
1010,769240,11,Pedro
1011,769393,808,qqwref
1012,769395,12869,theZcuber
1013,769407,4953,ben1996123
1014,769409,808,qqwref
1015,771090,808,qqwref
1016,771107,4953,ben1996123
1017,771118,76,Bob
1018,771251,12942,Mollerz
1019,771329,3140,kinch2002
1020,771393,5657,Evan Liu
1021,772538,3563,Robert-Y
1022,772589,979,bamilan
1023,772668,808,qqwref
1024,772673,3563,Robert-Y
1025,772693,12913,Riley
1026,773069,12380,CRO
1027,773080,1684,TMOY
1028,773102,84,Stefan
1029,773103,560,clement
1030,773107,3563,Robert-Y
1031,773156,808,qqwref
1032,773167,15470,kbh
1033,773190,9145,uberCuber
1034,773200,3563,Robert-Y
1035,773288,131,Tim Reynolds
1036,774474,6652,vcuber13
1037,774476,15024,ThomasJE
1038,774483,12869,theZcuber
1039,774490,4285,ardi4nto
1040,774505,3563,Robert-Y
1041,774697,1200,keyan
1042,774712,1482,Kian
1043,774725,1200,keyan
1044,774777,3563,Robert-Y
1045,774791,6552,Benyó
1046,774808,84,Stefan
1047,774812,84,Stefan
1048,774870,1341,Sebastien
1049,774889,1248,Meep
1050,774895,84,Stefan
1051,775050,10014,fazdad
1052,775052,1482,Kian
1053,775890,78,Swordsman Kirby
1054,775953,84,Stefan
1055,775962,1919,amostay2004
1056,775969,84,Stefan
1057,775978,16444,Endgame
1058,775979,12578,5BLD
1059,775992,78,Swordsman Kirby
1060,776774,14947,Coolster01
1061,776780,9702,cyoubx
1062,776781,10662,antoineccantin
1063,776782,4981,Rubiks560
1064,776785,14947,Coolster01
1065,776789,1144,Sa967St
1066,776822,14947,Coolster01
1067,776828,1144,Sa967St
1068,776829,12869,theZcuber
1069,776831,5759,Ranzha V. Emodrach
1070,776833,14947,Coolster01
1071,776913,76,Bob
1072,777237,10055,collinbxyz
1073,777533,75,shelley
1074,778322,5657,Evan Liu
1075,778331,76,Bob
1076,778335,5657,Evan Liu
1077,778341,76,Bob
1078,778345,7763,Cubenovice
1079,778351,5657,Evan Liu
1080,778391,7763,Cubenovice
1081,778392,11354,MaeLSTRoM
1082,778406,1476,ryo
1083,778429,9354,RCTACameron
1084,778434,13073,brunovervoort
1085,778436,13973,Michael Womack
1086,778439,15024,ThomasJE
1087,778441,84,Stefan
1088,778451,11354,MaeLSTRoM
1089,778461,10541,oranjules
1090,778465,7763,Cubenovice
1091,778467,131,Tim Reynolds
1092,778469,7763,Cubenovice
1093,778475,84,Stefan
1094,778478,84,Stefan
1095,778483,8582,Hippolyte!!!
1096,778496,11354,MaeLSTRoM
1097,778555,84,Stefan
1098,778686,84,Stefan
1099,778691,11354,MaeLSTRoM
1100,778697,84,Stefan
1101,778704,76,Bob
1102,778708,84,Stefan
1103,778709,76,Bob
1104,778713,84,Stefan
1105,778716,76,Bob
1106,778718,84,Stefan
1107,778749,6652,vcuber13
1108,778751,10662,antoineccantin
1109,778752,6652,vcuber13
1110,778770,2774,Ilkyoo Choi
1111,778772,402,Mike Hughey
1112,778796,1341,Sebastien
1113,778835,84,Stefan
1114,778849,2774,Ilkyoo Choi
1115,778950,78,Swordsman Kirby
1116,778955,2774,Ilkyoo Choi
1117,778966,10662,antoineccantin
1118,778970,4953,ben1996123
1119,778975,13973,Michael Womack
1120,778976,3140,kinch2002
1121,778983,1482,Kian
1122,778986,4953,ben1996123
1123,778987,84,Stefan
1124,778992,9145,uberCuber
1125,779018,78,Swordsman Kirby
1126,779019,10662,antoineccantin
1127,779033,6652,vcuber13
1128,779061,76,Bob
1129,779076,78,Swordsman Kirby
1130,779097,7763,Cubenovice
1131,779138,6652,vcuber13
1132,779206,9229,Pro94
1133,779277,13689,Renslay
1134,779279,6652,vcuber13
1135,779407,5609,Forte
1136,780067,13973,Michael Womack
1137,780068,6652,vcuber13
1138,780069,13973,Michael Womack
1139,780078,84,Stefan
1140,780080,13973,Michael Womack
1141,780109,6652,vcuber13
1142,780303,11708,rubiksarlen
1143,780306,808,qqwref
1144,780308,11708,rubiksarlen
1145,780310,3563,Robert-Y
1146,780316,11708,rubiksarlen
1147,780330,8582,Hippolyte!!!
1148,780343,1341,Sebastien
1149,780417,12869,theZcuber
1150,780721,402,Mike Hughey
1151,780758,2774,Ilkyoo Choi
1152,780759,979,bamilan
1153,780768,3563,Robert-Y
1154,780775,1482,Kian
1155,780786,402,Mike Hughey
1156,780802,1341,Sebastien
1157,780998,84,Stefan
1158,782424,9229,Pro94
1159,782426,10662,antoineccantin
1160,782430,1482,Kian
1161,782433,9229,Pro94
1162,782444,15024,ThomasJE
1163,782767,1684,TMOY
1164,782807,808,qqwref
1165,782810,1482,Kian
1166,782816,808,qqwref
1167,782929,1482,Kian
1168,782943,12869,theZcuber
1169,783061,1684,TMOY
1170,783292,1482,Kian
1171,783294,84,Stefan
1172,783295,11354,MaeLSTRoM
1173,783296,84,Stefan
1174,783354,76,Bob
1175,783436,6286,nickvu2
1176,783457,12869,theZcuber
1177,785911,13227,spyr0th3dr4g0n
1178,785944,84,Stefan
1179,787273,6652,vcuber13
1180,787349,76,Bob
1181,788003,84,Stefan
1182,788023,4296,Anthony
1183,788377,84,Stefan
1184,788445,630,Ton
1185,788451,84,Stefan
1186,788473,14235,Czery
1187,788477,5657,Evan Liu
1188,788483,14235,Czery
1189,788486,5657,Evan Liu
1190,788545,84,Stefan
1191,788572,14620,BlueDevil
1192,788573,5657,Evan Liu
1193,788576,14620,BlueDevil
1194,788622,11354,MaeLSTRoM
1195,791469,14894,Noahaha
1196,791474,17652,F perm
1197,791476,10128,Julian
1198,791477,17652,F perm
1199,792158,84,Stefan
1200,792168,14894,Noahaha
1201,792171,5657,Evan Liu
1202,792292,13526,Jaycee
1203,792305,16563,Hunter
1204,794068,3140,kinch2002
1205,794077,16878,NevinsCPH
1206,794836,15813,Eagle
1207,794837,16680,MarcelP
1208,794843,10515,vd
1209,794845,84,Stefan
1210,795414,12401,evogler
1211,796670,66,MAHTI-ANSSI
1212,797584,9229,Pro94
1213,797783,6286,nickvu2
1214,800341,1684,TMOY
1215,800355,9229,Pro94
1216,800380,4953,ben1996123
1217,800394,16102,Ollie
1218,804226,11354,MaeLSTRoM
1219,804248,13710,hcfong
1220,804253,9145,uberCuber
1221,805675,14894,Noahaha
1222,805687,13973,Michael Womack
1223,805689,18163,TheNextFeliks
1224,805690,76,Bob
1225,805831,14947,Coolster01
1226,805876,6652,vcuber13
1227,805877,11354,MaeLSTRoM
1228,805878,14894,Noahaha
1229,805880,6652,vcuber13
1230,805926,9145,uberCuber
1231,805936,14947,Coolster01
1232,805986,18163,TheNextFeliks
1233,805989,14894,Noahaha
1234,806114,1684,TMOY
1235,806143,8336,Geert
1236,806148,11354,MaeLSTRoM
1237,806154,6652,vcuber13
1238,806161,8336,Geert
1239,806313,17828,acohen527
1240,806315,11354,MaeLSTRoM
1241,806318,17828,acohen527
1242,806320,5657,Evan Liu
1243,806321,17828,acohen527
1244,806328,3140,kinch2002
1245,806336,9354,RCTACameron
1246,806356,3826,Carrot
1247,806426,11354,MaeLSTRoM
1248,806721,6286,nickvu2
1249,806722,808,qqwref
1250,806725,1684,TMOY
1251,806726,11354,MaeLSTRoM
1252,806729,808,qqwref
1253,806732,84,Stefan
1254,806745,10025,smartboy.g
1255,807076,14894,Noahaha
1256,807262,3140,kinch2002
1257,807263,14894,Noahaha
1258,807264,12023,brandbest1
1259,807270,808,qqwref
1260,807280,3140,kinch2002
1261,807315,78,Swordsman Kirby
1262,807458,3140,kinch2002
1263,807467,6652,vcuber13
1264,807476,3140,kinch2002
1265,807479,13973,Michael Womack
1266,807480,13710,hcfong
1267,807496,6652,vcuber13
1268,807498,3140,kinch2002
1269,807502,12869,theZcuber
1270,807508,16618,PianoCube
1271,807509,84,Stefan
1272,807511,3140,kinch2002
1273,807513,3826,Carrot
1274,808369,12023,brandbest1
1275,808375,14660,samchoochiu
1276,808379,84,Stefan
1277,808402,14947,Coolster01
1278,808432,14894,Noahaha
1279,808434,76,Bob
1280,808463,16618,PianoCube
1281,808544,84,Stefan
1282,808584,12023,brandbest1
1283,808653,76,Bob
1284,809139,3140,kinch2002
1285,809165,9145,uberCuber
1286,809264,3140,kinch2002
1287,809273,13973,Michael Womack
1288,809642,12023,brandbest1
1289,809645,10532,ilikecubing
1290,809650,10662,antoineccantin
1291,809652,3140,kinch2002
1292,810283,3140,kinch2002
1293,810438,3140,kinch2002
1294,811076,14620,BlueDevil
1295,811828,3140,kinch2002
1296,811833,14201,cubizh
1297,812636,3140,kinch2002
1298,812643,18163,TheNextFeliks
1299,812656,10567,JasonK
1300,812659,1482,Kian
1301,812663,18163,TheNextFeliks
1302,812669,14894,Noahaha
1303,812727,3140,kinch2002
1304,812730,14894,Noahaha
1305,812746,12913,Riley
1306,812848,1482,Kian
1307,814054,66,MAHTI-ANSSI
1308,814057,84,Stefan
1309,814063,808,qqwref
1310,814113,12869,theZcuber
1311,814119,136,AvGalen
1312,814131,3140,kinch2002
1313,814143,14201,cubizh
1314,814150,3140,kinch2002
1315,814168,12869,theZcuber
1316,814170,14201,cubizh
1317,817371,18163,TheNextFeliks
1318,817372,6652,vcuber13
1319,817373,17251,Przemek Kaleta
1320,819159,18163,TheNextFeliks
1321,819162,6652,vcuber13
1322,820540,14947,Coolster01
1323,820541,14232,Ninja Storm
1324,820574,18163,TheNextFeliks
1325,820925,12869,theZcuber
1326,820927,15480,elliotsherrow
1327,820946,12486,Mikel
1328,820949,12942,Mollerz
1329,821014,492,Crazycubemom
1330,821813,3140,kinch2002
1331,821827,12869,theZcuber
1332,823502,402,Mike Hughey
1333,823526,3140,kinch2002
1334,823527,14894,Noahaha
1335,823556,3140,kinch2002
1336,823599,13658,EeeeeWarne
1337,823602,13768,ottozing
1338,823605,12486,Mikel
1339,823608,10567,JasonK
1340,823619,5657,Evan Liu
1341,823621,10567,JasonK
1342,825855,6652,vcuber13
1343,825858,10128,Julian
1344,825859,14894,Noahaha
1345,825889,17436,uniacto
1346,825895,10567,JasonK
1347,825907,16590,moralsh
1348,825935,1341,Sebastien
1349,825954,16590,moralsh
1350,825965,1482,Kian
1351,825974,10662,antoineccantin
1352,825985,1341,Sebastien
1353,826075,18457,Dylann
1354,826076,3140,kinch2002
1355,826101,14894,Noahaha
1356,826115,1885,Escher
1357,826120,18457,Dylann
1358,826126,10662,antoineccantin
1359,826141,15346,cparlette
1360,826154,1684,TMOY
1361,826165,1482,Kian
1362,826216,18163,TheNextFeliks
1363,826290,2250,That70sShowDude
1364,829326,78,Swordsman Kirby
1365,829327,13768,ottozing
1366,829426,402,Mike Hughey
1367,829438,1732,Lid
1368,829456,4953,ben1996123
1369,829457,18163,TheNextFeliks
1370,829462,4953,ben1996123
1371,829486,2250,That70sShowDude
1372,829497,402,Mike Hughey
1373,829572,78,Swordsman Kirby
1374,830886,3563,Robert-Y
1375,841505,9674,JHB
1376,841549,12023,brandbest1
1377,841589,91,Rune
1378,841614,18163,TheNextFeliks
1379,841615,18581,Username
1380,841618,11701,Jakube
1381,841626,3563,Robert-Y
1382,841627,14894,Noahaha
1383,841628,5657,Evan Liu
1384,841629,14894,Noahaha
1385,841631,3563,Robert-Y
1386,841635,14894,Noahaha
1387,841659,10662,antoineccantin
1388,841668,979,bamilan
1389,841672,1482,Kian
1390,841881,8582,Hippolyte!!!
1391,842488,16033,yoshinator
1392,842490,11354,MaeLSTRoM
1393,842494,8582,Hippolyte!!!
1394,842495,1684,TMOY
1395,842501,8582,Hippolyte!!!
1396,842550,3140,kinch2002
1397,842585,8582,Hippolyte!!!
1398,842588,18163,TheNextFeliks
1399,842692,1684,TMOY
1400,842700,1341,Sebastien
1401,842701,1348,fazrulz
1402,842705,494,Henrik
1403,842712,6552,Benyó
1404,842714,3563,Robert-Y
1405,842813,12486,Mikel
1406,842820,3140,kinch2002
1407,842850,1482,Kian
1408,842900,3140,kinch2002
1409,842937,1482,Kian
1410,843039,1341,Sebastien
1411,843181,3140,kinch2002
1412,843222,8582,Hippolyte!!!
1413,843224,4953,ben1996123
1414,843324,1684,TMOY
1415,843345,10541,oranjules
1416,843353,3140,kinch2002
1417,843355,6552,Benyó
1418,843360,3140,kinch2002
1419,846659,13973,Michael Womack
1420,846671,808,qqwref
1421,846678,12913,Riley
1422,846729,1684,TMOY
1423,846731,3140,kinch2002
1424,848091,12913,Riley
1425,850416,136,AvGalen
1426,850420,1341,Sebastien
1427,850426,14894,Noahaha
1428,850435,1341,Sebastien
1429,850448,7763,Cubenovice
1430,850461,136,AvGalen
1431,850464,926,siva.shanmukh
1432,850478,1341,Sebastien
1433,857066,4529,irontwig
1434,857121,2250,That70sShowDude
1435,857140,18163,TheNextFeliks
1436,857158,1684,TMOY
1437,857204,9229,Pro94
1438,857221,20006,MorrisKid101
1439,857224,18563,KongShou
1440,857227,9229,Pro94
1441,857236,19604,kclejeune
1442,857246,12869,theZcuber
1443,857398,1684,TMOY
1444,861384,3563,Robert-Y
1445,861389,1684,TMOY
1446,861394,9229,Pro94
1447,861404,3563,Robert-Y
1448,861785,84,Stefan
1449,861787,84,Stefan
1450,861833,630,Ton
1451,861855,11354,MaeLSTRoM
1452,861859,9229,Pro94
1453,861869,84,Stefan
1454,864543,1348,fazrulz
1455,864555,1732,Lid
1456,864559,18163,TheNextFeliks
1457,864575,10567,JasonK
1458,864627,19604,kclejeune
1459,864667,9354,RCTACameron
1460,864670,136,AvGalen
1461,864672,12687,EMI
1462,864674,18581,Username
1463,864694,8336,Geert
1464,864706,84,Stefan
1465,864707,8582,Hippolyte!!!
1466,864708,16102,Ollie
1467,864712,10567,JasonK
1468,864783,1341,Sebastien
1469,864796,3140,kinch2002
1470,864891,136,AvGalen
1471,864893,14562,ahmfast1
1472,864911,1841,lachose
1473,864925,1341,Sebastien
1474,864956,3563,Robert-Y
1475,864961,4953,ben1996123
1476,864976,3140,kinch2002
1477,865081,1841,lachose
1478,865082,84,Stefan
1479,865134,1341,Sebastien
1480,865204,2250,That70sShowDude
1481,865311,19519,Frubix
1482,865375,19611,aceofspades98
1483,865960,9794,LucidCuber
1484,865962,18163,TheNextFeliks
1485,865969,7027,JackJ
1486,865971,18581,Username
1487,865988,1732,Lid
1488,865994,11354,MaeLSTRoM
1489,866025,1341,Sebastien
1490,866067,1637,MTGjumper
1491,866095,10541,oranjules
1492,866096,5657,Evan Liu
1493,866120,3140,kinch2002
1494,866122,84,Stefan
1495,866136,492,Crazycubemom
1496,866143,4953,ben1996123
1497,866155,1732,Lid
1498,866158,19989,AlexMaass
1499,866168,84,Stefan
1500,866186,492,Crazycubemom
1501,866281,16483,CarlBrannen
1502,866284,14894,Noahaha
1503,866291,402,Mike Hughey
1504,866296,20961,lucascube
1505,866354,630,Ton
1506,866381,1684,TMOY
1507,866422,492,Crazycubemom
1508,866596,84,Stefan
1509,866601,18581,Username
1510,866611,9794,LucidCuber
1511,866612,12942,Mollerz
1512,866614,13689,Renslay
1513,866616,9794,LucidCuber
1514,866617,10662,antoineccantin
1515,866628,5657,Evan Liu
1516,866629,1637,MTGjumper
1517,866633,2145,Kit Clement
1518,866782,4529,irontwig
1519,866803,18163,TheNextFeliks
1520,866809,402,Mike Hughey
1521,866814,18163,TheNextFeliks
1522,866847,13973,Michael Womack
1523,866851,16102,Ollie
1524,866865,13689,Renslay
1525,867215,401,Worms
1526,867216,18563,KongShou
1527,867217,10662,antoineccantin
1528,867275,1841,lachose
1529,868495,10532,ilikecubing
1530,868532,14201,cubizh
1531,868536,19533,TDM
1532,868544,9794,LucidCuber
1533,869328,20947,cubesonfire
1534,869330,18163,TheNextFeliks
1535,869450,2145,Kit Clement
1536,871143,18163,TheNextFeliks
1537,873332,63,cmhardw
1538,873342,7763,Cubenovice
1539,874003,3140,kinch2002
1540,874010,18163,TheNextFeliks
1541,874011,7763,Cubenovice
1542,874014,402,Mike Hughey
1543,874019,8571,bobthegiraffemonkey
1544,875890,19533,TDM
1545,875895,6466,Hyprul 9-ty2
1546,875898,6652,vcuber13
1547,875979,18163,TheNextFeliks
1548,878331,3563,Robert-Y
1549,878865,8336,Geert
1550,878932,18163,TheNextFeliks
1551,878981,63,cmhardw
1552,881019,1732,Lid
1553,881060,12869,theZcuber
1554,881913,2250,That70sShowDude
1555,882462,84,Stefan
1556,882551,14894,Noahaha
1557,882717,10209,minime12358
1558,882732,12486,Mikel
1559,882734,18163,TheNextFeliks
1560,882757,10209,minime12358
1561,882781,10209,minime12358
1562,883534,14201,cubizh
1563,883702,3826,Carrot
1564,883703,14894,Noahaha
1565,883711,3826,Carrot
1566,883843,14201,cubizh
1567,883848,84,Stefan
1568,883888,14911,UnsolvedCypher
1569,883913,18163,TheNextFeliks
1570,883928,10662,antoineccantin
1571,883929,12913,Riley
1572,883930,18581,Username
1573,883932,10662,antoineccantin
1574,883933,4953,ben1996123
1575,883960,76,Bob
1576,883967,5657,Evan Liu
1577,884344,10209,minime12358
1578,884352,3826,Carrot
1579,884358,10209,minime12358
1580,884561,3826,Carrot
1581,884732,11197,Bhargav777
1582,884735,18163,TheNextFeliks
1583,884751,84,Stefan
1584,884753,10662,antoineccantin
1585,884760,136,AvGalen
1586,884792,402,Mike Hughey
1587,884810,136,AvGalen
1588,884839,1200,keyan
1589,884845,401,Worms
1590,884852,9145,uberCuber
1591,884853,76,Bob
1592,884856,10662,antoineccantin
1593,884869,76,Bob
1594,884871,84,Stefan
1595,884885,12869,theZcuber
1596,884888,84,Stefan
1597,884924,12869,theZcuber
1598,884942,84,Stefan
1599,884965,11197,Bhargav777
1600,884967,76,Bob
1601,884975,12913,Riley
1602,884980,76,Bob
1603,884984,12913,Riley
1604,885003,2875,IamWEB
1605,885010,10014,fazdad
1606,885013,402,Mike Hughey
1607,885019,136,AvGalen
1608,885024,5546,janelle
1609,885135,91,Rune
1610,885233,11197,Bhargav777
1611,885250,1341,Sebastien
1612,885288,6812,Owen
1613,885302,84,Stefan
1614,885596,3826,Carrot
1615,885605,136,AvGalen
1616,885681,1341,Sebastien
1617,885713,1637,MTGjumper
1618,885745,17241,FaLoL
1619,885800,3826,Carrot
1620,885869,18163,TheNextFeliks
1621,885898,84,Stefan
1622,885899,136,AvGalen
1623,885930,454,jazzthief81
1624,887694,662,Yu Nakajima
1625,887704,13973,Michael Womack
1626,887741,18163,TheNextFeliks
1627,887742,12869,theZcuber
1628,887746,12913,Riley
1629,887757,1684,TMOY
1630,887771,12913,Riley
1631,887816,1341,Sebastien
1632,887845,13768,ottozing
1633,887857,3826,Carrot
1634,887862,84,Stefan
1635,887872,136,AvGalen
1636,887878,84,Stefan
1637,887934,1684,TMOY
1638,887961,1341,Sebastien
1639,888067,14155,AndersB
1640,888132,14201,cubizh
1641,888133,12869,theZcuber
1642,888196,15938,TheDubDubJr
1643,888211,18163,TheNextFeliks
1644,888216,8032,cuber952
1645,888228,10128,Julian
1646,888252,13768,ottozing
1647,888262,3826,Carrot
1648,888373,63,cmhardw
1649,888374,14201,cubizh
1650,888389,84,Stefan
1651,888391,14894,Noahaha
1652,888399,5657,Evan Liu
1653,888438,14201,cubizh
1654,888440,18163,TheNextFeliks
1655,888454,402,Mike Hughey
1656,888469,16102,Ollie
1657,888546,14201,cubizh
1658,888593,14201,cubizh
1659,888622,15938,TheDubDubJr
1660,888640,14201,cubizh
1661,888649,84,Stefan
1662,888652,76,Bob
1663,888708,63,cmhardw
1664,888778,1341,Sebastien
1665,888785,3826,Carrot
1666,888809,136,AvGalen
1667,888839,14201,cubizh
1668,888887,14201,cubizh
1669,888907,84,Stefan
1670,889032,14201,cubizh
1671,889049,84,Stefan
1672,889065,14201,cubizh
1673,889078,14201,cubizh
1674,889546,19882,Yellowsnow98
1675,889557,6652,vcuber13
1676,889939,14201,cubizh
1677,890022,19882,Yellowsnow98
1678,890146,14201,cubizh
1679,890956,14201,cubizh
1680,890998,9229,Pro94
1681,891113,84,Stefan
1682,891117,9145,uberCuber
1683,891118,12486,Mikel
1684,891121,8032,cuber952
1685,891123,15938,TheDubDubJr
1686,891296,8032,cuber952
1687,891299,14201,cubizh
1688,891310,6652,vcuber13
1689,892514,14201,cubizh
1690,892524,11,Pedro
1691,892529,2145,Kit Clement
1692,892536,14201,cubizh
1693,892566,14201,cubizh
1694,892567,5657,Evan Liu
1695,892573,10514,porkynator
1696,892578,12869,theZcuber
1697,892727,14201,cubizh
1698,892770,136,AvGalen
1699,892771,14201,cubizh
1700,892793,14201,cubizh
1701,892808,14201,cubizh
1702,892839,84,Stefan
1703,892841,18783,Antonie faz fan
1704,892857,9229,Pro94
1705,892879,1684,TMOY
1706,892900,14201,cubizh
1707,892957,9918,tx789
1708,893027,14201,cubizh
1709,893086,14201,cubizh
1710,893163,131,Tim Reynolds
1711,893167,2250,That70sShowDude
1712,893347,14201,cubizh
1713,893354,14201,cubizh
1714,893763,3140,kinch2002
1715,893975,12486,Mikel
1716,894167,14201,cubizh
1717,894173,14201,cubizh
1718,894174,3140,kinch2002
1719,894177,1341,Sebastien
1720,894178,14201,cubizh
1721,894210,14201,cubizh
1722,894232,11,Pedro
1723,894241,14201,cubizh
1724,894268,18163,TheNextFeliks
1725,894272,13961,mycube
1726,894275,18553,Wassili
1727,894286,3140,kinch2002
1728,894291,3563,Robert-Y
1729,894295,15938,TheDubDubJr
1730,894394,4656,PhillipEspinoza
1731,894400,1482,Kian
1732,894427,1732,Lid
1733,894452,84,Stefan
1734,894497,20672,PranavCubes
1735,894500,3140,kinch2002
1736,894502,84,Stefan
1737,894503,14201,cubizh
1738,894505,13973,Michael Womack
1739,894506,18581,Username
1740,894507,14201,cubizh
1741,894508,84,Stefan
1742,894509,5657,Evan Liu
1743,894593,11,Pedro
1744,894626,18163,TheNextFeliks
1745,895449,3140,kinch2002
1746,895484,8571,bobthegiraffemonkey
1747,895655,9354,RCTACameron
1748,895666,18163,TheNextFeliks
1749,895667,18783,Antonie faz fan
1750,895833,15938,TheDubDubJr
1751,895860,18163,TheNextFeliks
1752,895887,16204,uvafan
1753,895938,1684,TMOY
1754,896001,14965,ryanj92
1755,896136,9229,Pro94
1756,896161,12942,Mollerz
1757,896403,14894,Noahaha
1758,896404,10662,antoineccantin
1759,896406,19533,TDM
1760,896409,84,Stefan
1761,896418,12869,theZcuber
1762,897082,3140,kinch2002
1763,897259,1,pjk
1764,898191,14201,cubizh
1765,898192,14201,cubizh
1766,898217,84,Stefan
1767,898227,5657,Evan Liu
1768,898349,12486,Mikel
1769,898465,84,Stefan
1770,898468,6200,Tim Major
1771,898472,9229,Pro94
1772,898474,3140,kinch2002
1773,898538,1341,Sebastien
1774,898540,14201,cubizh
1775,898541,15024,ThomasJE
1776,898545,9229,Pro94
1777,898547,84,Stefan
1778,898549,10183,Brest
1779,898551,19533,TDM
1780,898559,21035,Nathan Dwyer
1781,898560,10514,porkynator
1782,898561,21035,Nathan Dwyer
1783,898562,9229,Pro94
1784,898574,12486,Mikel
1785,898592,14201,cubizh
1786,898615,15024,ThomasJE
1787,898618,12869,theZcuber
1788,898760,14201,cubizh
1789,898764,14894,Noahaha
1790,898768,9145,uberCuber
1791,898769,2250,That70sShowDude
1792,898770,14894,Noahaha
1793,899174,14201,cubizh
1794,899178,14201,cubizh
1795,899202,14201,cubizh
1796,899217,1482,Kian
1797,899223,14201,cubizh
1798,899483,15024,ThomasJE
1799,899485,14201,cubizh
1800,899614,18163,TheNextFeliks
1801,899630,14201,cubizh
1802,899632,18163,TheNextFeliks
1803,899647,14201,cubizh
1804,899653,1841,lachose
1805,899665,14201,cubizh
1806,899668,12486,Mikel
1807,899673,14201,cubizh
1808,899875,1341,Sebastien
1809,899979,84,Stefan
1810,899988,1341,Sebastien
1811,900033,14201,cubizh
1812,900181,6552,Benyó
1813,900292,3140,kinch2002
1814,900302,14894,Noahaha
1815,900309,3140,kinch2002
1816,900312,18163,TheNextFeliks
1817,900325,3140,kinch2002
1818,900333,10662,antoineccantin
1819,900337,3140,kinch2002
1820,900338,10662,antoineccantin
1821,900339,5657,Evan Liu
1822,900362,3140,kinch2002
1823,900385,91,Rune
1824,900713,131,Tim Reynolds
1825,900788,76,Bob
1826,901004,7014,Cool Frog
1827,901282,1732,Lid
1828,901298,1684,TMOY
1829,901307,11701,Jakube
1830,901318,3140,kinch2002
1831,901321,14201,cubizh
1832,901587,1732,Lid
1833,901590,20672,PranavCubes
1834,901594,14201,cubizh
1835,901599,10514,porkynator
1836,901601,20672,PranavCubes
1837,901696,10662,antoineccantin
1838,901723,12942,Mollerz
1839,901766,76,Bob
1840,901788,84,Stefan
1841,901790,76,Bob
1842,901802,14201,cubizh
1843,901803,14201,cubizh
1844,901825,4953,ben1996123
1845,901827,16016,CubeRoots
1846,901830,14201,cubizh
1847,901844,13973,Michael Womack
1848,901846,18163,TheNextFeliks
1849,901915,1684,TMOY
1850,901929,3563,Robert-Y
1851,901932,5208,PM 1729
1852,901945,84,Stefan
1853,901951,5208,PM 1729
1854,901972,10514,porkynator
1855,901973,14201,cubizh
1856,901976,84,Stefan
1857,901980,14201,cubizh
1858,901984,5208,PM 1729
1859,902060,84,Stefan
1860,902064,14201,cubizh
1861,903024,15938,TheDubDubJr
1862,903234,14201,cubizh
1863,903243,8582,Hippolyte!!!
1864,903245,7937,Flyt
1865,903297,14201,cubizh
1866,903382,8582,Hippolyte!!!
1867,904255,84,Stefan
1868,904270,14201,cubizh
1869,904279,136,AvGalen
1870,904281,1684,TMOY
1871,904283,19691,rj
1872,904287,14201,cubizh
1873,904289,19691,rj
1874,904330,84,Stefan
1875,904443,14201,cubizh
1876,904846,18312,Cubo largo
1877,904869,18133,MatejMuzatko
1878,904870,14201,cubizh
1879,905875,14201,cubizh
1880,905924,18133,MatejMuzatko
1881,905926,13973,Michael Womack
1882,905927,14201,cubizh
1883,905929,9229,Pro94
1884,905934,1341,Sebastien
1885,905937,14201,cubizh
1886,906174,14201,cubizh
1887,906179,16102,Ollie
1888,906182,14201,cubizh
1889,906205,14232,Ninja Storm
1890,906212,14201,cubizh
1891,906215,14232,Ninja Storm
1892,906229,10514,porkynator
1893,906261,14201,cubizh
1894,906653,84,Stefan
1895,906657,14201,cubizh
1896,906660,13689,Renslay
1897,906764,14201,cubizh
1898,907277,14201,cubizh
1899,907286,12869,theZcuber
1900,907288,63,cmhardw
1901,907295,19533,TDM
1902,907323,14201,cubizh
1903,907325,63,cmhardw
1904,907344,16222,sneaklyfox
1905,907347,14894,Noahaha
1906,907353,14201,cubizh
1907,907428,14201,cubizh
1908,907437,15938,TheDubDubJr
1909,907685,14201,cubizh
1910,907693,19604,kclejeune
1911,907775,14201,cubizh
1912,907783,1341,Sebastien
1913,907784,979,bamilan
1914,907793,7763,Cubenovice
1915,907799,14201,cubizh
1916,907809,14201,cubizh
1917,908307,18133,MatejMuzatko
1918,908340,14201,cubizh
1919,908561,19885,XTowncuber
1920,908604,14201,cubizh
1921,908640,19885,XTowncuber
1922,909079,3140,kinch2002
1923,909088,10662,antoineccantin
1924,909102,9145,uberCuber
1925,909305,14201,cubizh
1926,909311,8782,yoinneroid
1927,909328,15024,ThomasJE
1928,909333,8782,yoinneroid
1929,909373,14201,cubizh
1930,909429,18163,TheNextFeliks
1931,909454,19604,kclejeune
1932,909825,15938,TheDubDubJr
1933,909908,18133,MatejMuzatko
1934,910008,3140,kinch2002
1935,910033,14201,cubizh
1936,910037,3140,kinch2002
1937,910255,12190,conn9
1938,910290,18133,MatejMuzatko
1939,911071,14201,cubizh
1940,911243,18776,SpicyOranges
1941,911289,3563,Robert-Y
1942,911301,19604,kclejeune
1943,911371,2145,Kit Clement
1944,911393,14201,cubizh
1945,912415,2145,Kit Clement
1946,912749,14201,cubizh
1947,912751,19989,AlexMaass
1948,912753,18666,kunparekh18
1949,912760,14201,cubizh
1950,912762,18163,TheNextFeliks
1951,912763,18666,kunparekh18
1952,912764,11701,Jakube
1953,912771,19989,AlexMaass
1954,912796,14201,cubizh
1955,913197,21035,Nathan Dwyer
1956,913395,3284,scylla
1957,913651,3563,Robert-Y
1958,913956,14201,cubizh
1959,913986,14201,cubizh
1960,914000,14201,cubizh
1961,914002,13689,Renslay
1962,914003,19533,TDM
1963,914048,84,Stefan
1964,914050,14201,cubizh
1965,914447,13973,Michael Womack
1966,914629,14201,cubizh
1967,914678,14201,cubizh
1968,914707,84,Stefan
1969,914720,14201,cubizh
1970,914723,84,Stefan
1971,914734,402,Mike Hughey
1972,914745,3826,Carrot
1973,914748,84,Stefan
1974,914749,15024,ThomasJE
1975,914799,3826,Carrot
1976,914853,21531,Torch
1977,914969,84,Stefan
1978,914970,14894,Noahaha
1979,914972,12486,Mikel
1980,914974,84,Stefan
1981,914975,14894,Noahaha
1982,914978,84,Stefan
1983,914980,12913,Riley
1984,914991,84,Stefan
1985,914996,15938,TheDubDubJr
1986,915000,14894,Noahaha
1987,915066,14201,cubizh
1988,915241,12869,theZcuber
1989,915246,19533,TDM
1990,915304,14201,cubizh
1991,915524,14201,cubizh
1992,915527,1684,TMOY
1993,915528,14201,cubizh
1994,915561,14201,cubizh
1995,915626,14201,cubizh
1996,915634,84,Stefan
1997,915637,14201,cubizh
1998,915657,84,Stefan
1999,915671,14201,cubizh
2000,915734,739,rowehessler
2001,915812,84,Stefan
2002,915855,15024,ThomasJE
2003,916127,3563,Robert-Y
2004,916218,1482,Kian
2005,916238,84,Stefan
2006,916249,1482,Kian
2007,916399,14201,cubizh
2008,916748,14201,cubizh
2009,916774,13689,Renslay
2010,916776,14201,cubizh
2011,917236,14201,cubizh
2012,917714,14201,cubizh
2013,917943,14201,cubizh
2014,917947,18783,Antonie faz fan
2015,917950,11354,MaeLSTRoM
2016,917953,14201,cubizh
2017,917991,14155,AndersB
2018,918027,19533,TDM
2019,919085,14201,cubizh
2020,919096,14201,cubizh
2021,919159,84,Stefan
2022,919213,10662,antoineccantin
2023,919253,9354,RCTACameron
2024,919323,14201,cubizh
2025,919326,84,Stefan
2026,919723,11197,Bhargav777
2027,919724,6652,vcuber13
2028,919984,11197,Bhargav777
2029,920015,8782,yoinneroid
2030,920380,11197,Bhargav777
2031,920897,3140,kinch2002
2032,920929,12486,Mikel
2033,920940,84,Stefan
2034,920949,3140,kinch2002
2035,920981,84,Stefan
2036,920983,10662,antoineccantin
2037,920986,84,Stefan
2038,920987,2250,That70sShowDude
2039,920988,10662,antoineccantin
2040,920991,84,Stefan
2041,920993,10662,antoineccantin
2042,921038,9145,uberCuber
2043,921041,6200,Tim Major
2044,921043,13768,ottozing
2045,921045,14349,Iggy
2046,921046,9354,RCTACameron
2047,921047,6200,Tim Major
2048,921049,14152,MadeToReply
2049,921059,13768,ottozing
2050,921121,11197,Bhargav777
2051,921122,8782,yoinneroid
2052,921139,1684,TMOY
2053,921152,3563,Robert-Y
2054,921172,3140,kinch2002
2055,921176,13961,mycube
2056,921187,7842,Mvcuber12
2057,921189,3140,kinch2002
2058,921192,84,Stefan
2059,921199,10128,Julian
2060,921204,10662,antoineccantin
2061,921207,1856,a small kitten
2062,921229,12083,timeless
2063,921306,11197,Bhargav777
2064,921345,6200,Tim Major
2065,921374,14201,cubizh
2066,921398,84,Stefan
2067,921400,6200,Tim Major
2068,921405,84,Stefan
2069,921411,14201,cubizh
2070,921428,84,Stefan
2071,921442,2145,Kit Clement
2072,921453,1684,TMOY
2073,921458,19885,XTowncuber
2074,921494,84,Stefan
2075,921498,84,Stefan
2076,921518,11197,Bhargav777
2077,921537,3140,kinch2002
2078,921553,19533,TDM
2079,921631,14201,cubizh
2080,921633,6200,Tim Major
2081,921657,84,Stefan
2082,921720,14894,Noahaha
2083,921797,19604,kclejeune
2084,921801,14894,Noahaha
2085,921802,19604,kclejeune
2086,921817,18783,Antonie faz fan
2087,921823,14201,cubizh
2088,921828,14894,Noahaha
2089,921831,91,Rune
2090,921844,14894,Noahaha
2091,921873,91,Rune
2092,921876,1732,Lid
2093,921898,1732,Lid
2094,921899,1732,Lid
2095,921900,18163,TheNextFeliks
2096,921913,13689,Renslay
2097,921944,14201,cubizh
2098,921950,19885,XTowncuber
2099,921968,2250,That70sShowDude
2100,921981,9145,uberCuber
2101,922034,84,Stefan
2102,922040,20672,PranavCubes
2103,922186,14201,cubizh
2104,922196,7027,JackJ
2105,922239,9918,tx789
2106,922627,9281,TiLiMayor
2107,922745,9354,RCTACameron
2108,922789,21928,Bindedsa
2109,922794,9229,Pro94
2110,922810,19533,TDM
2111,922817,18163,TheNextFeliks
2112,922845,21035,Nathan Dwyer
2113,922850,10662,antoineccantin
2114,922865,1732,Lid
2115,922883,14201,cubizh
2116,923537,739,rowehessler
2117,923539,3826,Carrot
2118,923540,1684,TMOY
2119,923542,739,rowehessler
2120,923545,9229,Pro94
2121,923546,739,rowehessler
2122,923548,84,Stefan
2123,923552,9229,Pro94
2124,923555,84,Stefan
2125,923556,9229,Pro94
2126,923557,84,Stefan
2127,923562,10662,antoineccantin
2128,923563,84,Stefan
2129,924073,18163,TheNextFeliks
2130,924159,739,rowehessler
2131,924160,739,rowehessler
2132,924245,21557,hkpnkp
2133,924256,14201,cubizh
2134,924351,18163,TheNextFeliks
2135,924384,14201,cubizh
2136,924622,17804,Derek
2137,924655,2250,That70sShowDude
2138,924664,14201,cubizh
2139,924669,5657,Evan Liu
2140,924672,14201,cubizh
2141,924759,15024,ThomasJE
2142,924760,14201,cubizh
2143,924778,15024,ThomasJE
2144,925409,14201,cubizh
2145,925606,13961,mycube
2146,925652,1684,TMOY
2147,925664,3140,kinch2002
2148,925665,12486,Mikel
2149,925674,12687,EMI
2150,925707,18163,TheNextFeliks
2151,925726,13689,Renslay
2152,925729,14201,cubizh
2153,925730,21531,Torch
2154,925733,6652,vcuber13
2155,925748,10128,Julian
2156,925809,14201,cubizh
2157,925893,14201,cubizh
2158,925924,14201,cubizh
2159,925943,1341,Sebastien
2160,925948,84,Stefan
2161,925976,1341,Sebastien
2162,925988,84,Stefan
2163,926047,15938,TheDubDubJr
2164,926080,12486,Mikel
2165,926121,11197,Bhargav777
2166,926145,19533,TDM
2167,926253,3563,Robert-Y
2168,926266,84,Stefan
2169,926291,3826,Carrot
2170,926366,14201,cubizh
2171,926374,13689,Renslay
2172,926391,84,Stefan
2173,926428,14201,cubizh
2174,926434,12486,Mikel
2175,926498,9354,RCTACameron
2176,926558,1684,TMOY
2177,926577,14201,cubizh
2178,926582,1732,Lid
2179,926604,1732,Lid
2180,926613,131,Tim Reynolds
2181,926624,12486,Mikel
2182,926660,9145,uberCuber
2183,926693,3140,kinch2002
2184,926695,14201,cubizh
2185,926735,19613,TheOneOnTheLeft
2186,926812,131,Tim Reynolds
2187,926878,9354,RCTACameron
2188,926879,13768,ottozing
2189,927032,14201,cubizh
2190,927053,10662,antoineccantin
2191,927057,14201,cubizh
2192,927060,6200,Tim Major
2193,927069,10662,antoineccantin
2194,927144,12486,Mikel
2195,927233,6200,Tim Major
2196,927249,3140,kinch2002
2197,927257,84,Stefan
2198,927534,84,Stefan
2199,927542,1732,Lid
2200,927545,12486,Mikel
2201,927555,1732,Lid
2202,927564,14894,Noahaha
2203,927572,84,Stefan
2204,927579,808,qqwref
2205,927582,19995,Ronxu
2206,927593,84,Stefan
2207,927598,6020,cubeninjaIV
2208,927790,84,Stefan
2209,927793,84,Stefan
2210,927847,10662,antoineccantin
2211,927853,84,Stefan
2212,928072,22886,2012PENG05
2213,928090,6200,Tim Major
2214,928150,14965,ryanj92
2215,928242,2427,whauk
2216,928246,19533,TDM
2217,928253,10662,antoineccantin
2218,928260,12942,Mollerz
2219,928265,14894,Noahaha
2220,928267,5657,Evan Liu
2221,928272,14894,Noahaha
2222,928290,12486,Mikel
2223,928506,131,Tim Reynolds
2224,928514,19533,TDM
2225,928527,9145,uberCuber
2226,928579,9918,tx789
2227,928632,8233,TeddyKGB
2228,928640,15938,TheDubDubJr
2229,928657,13768,ottozing
2230,928675,1732,Lid
2231,928677,13768,ottozing
2232,928723,3826,Carrot
2233,928724,1732,Lid
2234,928727,3826,Carrot
2235,928728,18581,Username
2236,928734,14201,cubizh
2237,928866,21126,slinky773
2238,928898,739,rowehessler
2239,928900,12913,Riley
2240,928970,16525,Bunyanderman
2241,929000,14201,cubizh
2242,929081,3140,kinch2002
2243,929129,6200,Tim Major
2244,929133,19885,XTowncuber
2245,929134,6200,Tim Major
2246,929187,14201,cubizh
2247,929303,10743,Florian
2248,929331,14201,cubizh
2249,930300,12486,Mikel
2250,930301,5657,Evan Liu
2251,931251,17950,CyanSandwich
2252,931260,15938,TheDubDubJr
2253,931275,17950,CyanSandwich
2254,932066,17950,CyanSandwich
2255,932081,1341,Sebastien
2256,932090,6200,Tim Major
2257,932100,14201,cubizh
2258,932114,6200,Tim Major
2259,932128,19604,kclejeune
2260,932140,6200,Tim Major
2261,932141,19604,kclejeune
2262,932179,1341,Sebastien
2263,932551,14541,canemu
2264,933023,1341,Sebastien
2265,933047,10662,antoineccantin
2266,933049,17828,acohen527
2267,933057,22040,cubeaddicted
2268,933060,19533,TDM
2269,933061,15470,kbh
2270,933201,739,rowehessler
2271,933860,10514,porkynator
2272,934954,18455,sneze2r
2273,935168,8582,Hippolyte!!!
2274,935741,131,Tim Reynolds
2275,935766,14894,Noahaha
2276,936035,18581,Username
2277,936124,12942,Mollerz
2278,936129,18666,kunparekh18
2279,936165,1684,TMOY
2280,936599,14134,Sajwo
2281,936616,13973,Michael Womack
2282,936634,19989,AlexMaass
2283,936646,1732,Lid
2284,936647,13973,Michael Womack
2285,938587,9229,Pro94
2286,939456,6212,Laura O
2287,939478,84,Stefan
2288,939487,6212,Laura O
2289,940192,3563,Robert-Y
2290,941185,16250,SweetSolver
2291,941243,14134,Sajwo
2292,941265,1732,Lid
2293,941315,15938,TheDubDubJr
2294,941358,19604,kclejeune
2295,941365,9229,Pro94
2296,942624,14201,cubizh
2297,942979,1732,Lid
2298,942990,10662,antoineccantin
2299,943005,18163,TheNextFeliks
2300,943017,3826,Carrot
2301,943024,9229,Pro94
2302,943036,19533,TDM
2303,943613,18893,brian724080
2304,944477,11197,Bhargav777
2305,944505,18783,Antonie faz fan
2306,944515,9229,Pro94
2307,944558,18163,TheNextFeliks
2308,944559,15024,ThomasJE
2309,944563,21928,Bindedsa
2310,944591,14232,Ninja Storm
2311,944599,19533,TDM
2312,944620,18783,Antonie faz fan
2313,944671,19995,Ronxu
2314,944676,1732,Lid
2315,944684,10662,antoineccantin
2316,944688,22928,LukeCubes
2317,944690,9098,Methuselah96
2318,944696,19255,mrtomas
2319,944740,13768,ottozing
2320,944773,9354,RCTACameron
2321,944777,13768,ottozing
2322,944778,19604,kclejeune
2323,944935,14201,cubizh
2324,944957,1732,Lid
2325,945643,1732,Lid
2326,945653,21928,Bindedsa
2327,945654,17006,DuffyEdge
2328,945661,11197,Bhargav777
2329,947677,6200,Tim Major
2330,947678,14134,Sajwo
2331,947683,1348,fazrulz
2332,947696,9229,Pro94
2333,947699,1341,Sebastien
2334,947718,14201,cubizh
2335,947725,2250,That70sShowDude
2336,948125,18783,Antonie faz fan
2337,949724,14894,Noahaha
2338,949725,19604,kclejeune
2339,949726,14894,Noahaha
2340,949872,3826,Carrot
2341,949878,6200,Tim Major
2342,949880,3826,Carrot
2343,949939,84,Stefan
2344,949949,1341,Sebastien
2345,949955,3826,Carrot
2346,949979,1341,Sebastien
2347,949984,8782,yoinneroid
2348,949989,1341,Sebastien
2349,949994,8782,yoinneroid
2350,949996,1341,Sebastien
2351,949997,3826,Carrot
2352,950054,6200,Tim Major
2353,950749,9281,TiLiMayor
2354,950784,84,Stefan
2355,950793,3826,Carrot
2356,950882,12913,Riley
2357,950893,1732,Lid
2358,951120,12913,Riley
2359,951167,1732,Lid
2360,953043,14134,Sajwo
2361,954177,19604,kclejeune
2362,954185,3140,kinch2002
2363,954186,19604,kclejeune
2364,955536,12486,Mikel
2365,955541,84,Stefan
2366,955543,6652,vcuber13
2367,955592,22741,ChickenWrap
2368,955608,10662,antoineccantin
2369,955609,9794,LucidCuber
2370,955618,6652,vcuber13
2371,955619,10662,antoineccantin
2372,955621,6652,vcuber13
2373,955625,84,Stefan
2374,955656,19604,kclejeune
2375,955750,19795,FJT97
2376,955751,16102,Ollie
2377,955759,6212,Laura O
2378,955772,19795,FJT97
2379,955796,14201,cubizh
2380,955800,19795,FJT97
2381,955813,14134,Sajwo
2382,955871,13689,Renslay
2383,955888,14965,ryanj92
2384,955932,1732,Lid
2385,955940,18163,TheNextFeliks
2386,955942,10662,antoineccantin
2387,955946,6652,vcuber13
2388,955951,18163,TheNextFeliks
2389,955957,6200,Tim Major
2390,956023,18783,Antonie faz fan
2391,956033,3563,Robert-Y
2392,956035,6652,vcuber13
2393,956069,11354,MaeLSTRoM
2394,956149,3140,kinch2002
2395,956639,1732,Lid
2396,956643,1732,Lid
2397,956644,18455,sneze2r
2398,956661,10131,ortwin
2399,956668,15192,CHJ
2400,956669,19533,TDM
2401,956758,10131,ortwin
2402,956909,15192,CHJ
2403,956943,3826,Carrot
2404,956945,12486,Mikel
2405,956951,14349,Iggy
2406,957018,3140,kinch2002
2407,957027,8571,bobthegiraffemonkey
2408,957101,14134,Sajwo
2409,957181,84,Stefan
2410,957234,3826,Carrot
2411,957296,84,Stefan
2412,958227,15192,CHJ
2413,958497,402,Mike Hughey
2414,958720,14201,cubizh
2415,959641,6200,Tim Major
2416,959642,19604,kclejeune
2417,959643,10662,antoineccantin
2418,959755,14947,Coolster01
2419,959790,14201,cubizh
2420,959791,14134,Sajwo
2421,959808,14201,cubizh
2422,961834,10662,antoineccantin
2423,962587,14201,cubizh
2424,962964,22772,guysensei1
2425,962970,8782,yoinneroid
2426,963007,1732,Lid
2427,963126,10014,fazdad
2428,963129,22772,guysensei1
2429,963137,14201,cubizh
2430,963472,21928,Bindedsa
2431,963576,1732,Lid
2432,965782,10662,antoineccantin
2433,965784,22772,guysensei1
2434,965788,12687,EMI
2435,965789,22772,guysensei1
2436,966867,14947,Coolster01
2437,968160,3826,Carrot
2438,968183,19533,TDM
2439,968184,13961,mycube
2440,968189,19533,TDM
2441,968199,13961,mycube
2442,968206,19533,TDM
2443,969719,3563,Robert-Y
2444,969721,9229,Pro94
2445,969747,808,qqwref
2446,969751,19885,XTowncuber
2447,969933,8336,Geert
2448,970018,24224,Costa
2449,970020,10662,antoineccantin
2450,970023,13961,mycube
2451,970025,19885,XTowncuber
2452,970026,24224,Costa
2453,970175,14201,cubizh
2454,970235,24459,10461394944000
2455,970241,19533,TDM
2456,970243,19533,TDM
2457,970245,13689,Renslay
2458,970279,1684,TMOY
2459,971518,22772,guysensei1
2460,971520,21928,Bindedsa
2461,971542,8782,yoinneroid
2462,972375,22772,guysensei1
2463,972406,1732,Lid
2464,973253,10532,ilikecubing
2465,974131,1732,Lid
2466,974172,1732,Lid
2467,974250,22772,guysensei1
2468,974310,2145,Kit Clement
2469,974349,12942,Mollerz
2470,974443,3140,kinch2002
2471,974447,6020,cubeninjaIV
2472,974600,19533,TDM
2473,974772,22772,guysensei1
2474,975154,9229,Pro94
2475,975161,1732,Lid
2476,976207,9794,LucidCuber
2477,976286,18163,TheNextFeliks
2478,976291,3140,kinch2002
2479,976335,20672,PranavCubes
2480,976336,17950,CyanSandwich
2481,976342,1732,Lid
2482,976344,6200,Tim Major
2483,977334,21035,Nathan Dwyer
2484,977348,14947,Coolster01
2485,977352,9229,Pro94
2486,977353,14947,Coolster01
2487,977358,19604,kclejeune
2488,977945,10514,porkynator
2489,977988,3140,kinch2002
2490,977991,4529,irontwig
2491,978057,10514,porkynator
2492,978063,18163,TheNextFeliks
2493,978914,7027,JackJ
2494,978924,1732,Lid
2495,978925,9229,Pro94
2496,978927,3563,Robert-Y
2497,978950,9229,Pro94
2498,978975,8782,yoinneroid
2499,978997,19989,AlexMaass
2500,979007,7027,JackJ
2501,979057,9229,Pro94
2502,979086,3826,Carrot
2503,979531,10662,antoineccantin
2504,979576,3140,kinch2002
2505,979577,12942,Mollerz
2506,979578,3140,kinch2002
2507,979592,1732,Lid
2508,979593,2145,Kit Clement
2509,979598,9229,Pro94
2510,979601,5657,Evan Liu
2511,979676,24459,10461394944000
2512,979736,3140,kinch2002
2513,979738,22772,guysensei1
2514,979741,19533,TDM
2515,979749,14349,Iggy
2516,979754,1732,Lid
2517,979763,3140,kinch2002
2518,979765,19533,TDM
2519,979766,3140,kinch2002
2520,979769,16102,Ollie
2521,979775,3140,kinch2002
2522,979776,14232,Ninja Storm
2523,979784,9794,LucidCuber
2524,979787,20084,ySoSrs
2525,979830,3140,kinch2002
2526,979847,19533,TDM
2527,979850,14232,Ninja Storm
2528,979851,19533,TDM
2529,979852,3563,Robert-Y
2530,979907,19604,kclejeune
2531,980014,13961,mycube
2532,980016,3140,kinch2002
2533,980017,24459,10461394944000
2534,980033,3563,Robert-Y
2535,980042,22772,guysensei1
2536,980053,15189,tseitsei
2537,980055,19995,Ronxu
2538,980077,24459,10461394944000
2539,980079,18581,Username
2540,980096,5657,Evan Liu
2541,980124,15189,tseitsei
2542,980305,1684,TMOY
2543,980311,13768,ottozing
2544,980316,22772,guysensei1
2545,980328,13768,ottozing
2546,980331,13961,mycube
2547,980336,1684,TMOY
2548,980349,19885,XTowncuber
2549,980351,1684,TMOY
2550,980371,3826,Carrot
2551,980515,1732,Lid
2552,980597,402,Mike Hughey
2553,980617,3826,Carrot
2554,980623,18783,Antonie faz fan
2555,980840,2145,Kit Clement
2556,980852,1732,Lid
2557,980869,2145,Kit Clement
2558,981135,16102,Ollie
2559,981167,2145,Kit Clement
2560,981175,16102,Ollie
2561,981202,1732,Lid
2562,982380,3563,Robert-Y
2563,982407,7862,scottishcuber
2564,982409,3563,Robert-Y
2565,982410,7862,scottishcuber
2566,982445,17950,CyanSandwich
2567,982447,22772,guysensei1
2568,982451,8782,yoinneroid
2569,982454,22772,guysensei1
2570,982463,23375,newtonbase
2571,982469,8782,yoinneroid
2572,982483,3826,Carrot
2573,982541,9794,LucidCuber
2574,982574,18163,TheNextFeliks
2575,982604,1732,Lid
2576,983920,9794,LucidCuber
2577,983927,3826,Carrot
2578,984040,6532,Branca
2579,985025,19989,AlexMaass
2580,985421,3563,Robert-Y
2581,985431,19885,XTowncuber
2582,986503,22741,ChickenWrap
2583,986505,19604,kclejeune
2584,986506,6200,Tim Major
2585,986516,22772,guysensei1
2586,986593,19533,TDM
2587,987790,1637,MTGjumper
2588,987826,136,AvGalen
2589,987832,1732,Lid
2590,987839,24459,10461394944000
2591,987865,3140,kinch2002
2592,987886,3826,Carrot
2593,987889,3140,kinch2002
2594,988109,3563,Robert-Y
2595,988137,3826,Carrot
2596,988138,3140,kinch2002
2597,988154,14201,cubizh
2598,988159,1341,Sebastien
2599,988179,3826,Carrot
2600,988180,19533,TDM
2601,988181,11,Pedro
2602,988199,1732,Lid
2603,988200,6652,vcuber13
2604,988211,3140,kinch2002
2605,988406,2,Lucas Garron
2606,988466,18783,Antonie faz fan
2607,988473,21928,Bindedsa
2608,988474,11,Pedro
2609,988477,18783,Antonie faz fan
2610,988481,1684,TMOY
2611,988483,21928,Bindedsa
2612,989850,23506,goodatthis
2613,989868,1732,Lid
2614,989905,10662,antoineccantin
2615,989922,3826,Carrot
2616,989925,18783,Antonie faz fan
2617,989927,10662,antoineccantin
2618,989957,19533,TDM
2619,989974,3826,Carrot
2620,989979,19533,TDM
2621,990065,12913,Riley
2622,990077,1732,Lid
2623,990087,22772,guysensei1
2624,990105,2145,Kit Clement
2625,990111,13768,ottozing
2626,990140,19604,kclejeune
2627,990143,3563,Robert-Y
2628,990144,17950,CyanSandwich
2629,990145,3826,Carrot
2630,990193,14201,cubizh
2631,990194,22772,guysensei1
2632,990226,18163,TheNextFeliks
2633,990240,10662,antoineccantin
2634,990407,23506,goodatthis
2635,990436,1684,TMOY
2636,990530,22772,guysensei1
2637,990531,63,cmhardw
2638,990566,22772,guysensei1
2639,990590,63,cmhardw
2640,990972,18455,sneze2r
2641,990977,14349,Iggy
2642,991226,15192,CHJ
2643,991229,22772,guysensei1
2644,991234,3140,kinch2002
2645,991311,8782,yoinneroid
2646,991345,11354,MaeLSTRoM
2647,991460,5657,Evan Liu
2648,991554,3563,Robert-Y
2649,991563,3140,kinch2002
2650,991581,1684,TMOY
2651,991615,12942,Mollerz
2652,991653,5657,Evan Liu
2653,991672,18783,Antonie faz fan
2654,991679,5657,Evan Liu
2655,991684,3140,kinch2002
2656,991698,5657,Evan Liu
2657,992541,14201,cubizh
2658,992597,24300,DeeDubb
2659,992599,8782,yoinneroid
2660,992600,24300,DeeDubb
2661,992617,17950,CyanSandwich
2662,992636,24300,DeeDubb
2663,992638,17950,CyanSandwich
2664,992641,13768,ottozing
2665,992687,13961,mycube
2666,992859,1732,Lid
2667,992865,24459,10461394944000
2668,992875,1732,Lid
2669,993777,3563,Robert-Y
2670,993796,3140,kinch2002
2671,993813,23375,newtonbase
2672,993846,13768,ottozing
2673,994918,1732,Lid
2674,995443,26087,G2013
2675,995500,2427,whauk
2676,995503,3563,Robert-Y
2677,995505,3563,Robert-Y
2678,995506,6652,vcuber13
2679,995571,3140,kinch2002
2680,996805,10662,antoineccantin
2681,996828,12869,theZcuber
2682,996876,10662,antoineccantin
2683,997320,24459,10461394944000
2684,997355,13961,mycube
2685,997357,6200,Tim Major
2686,997358,14965,ryanj92
2687,997362,3140,kinch2002
2688,997365,14965,ryanj92
2689,998146,5342,Skullush
2690,998192,26071,Jimmy Liu
2691,998251,1732,Lid
2692,998266,21035,Nathan Dwyer
2693,998271,3140,kinch2002
2694,998273,19533,TDM
2695,998275,21035,Nathan Dwyer
2696,998295,13961,mycube
2697,998322,16525,Bunyanderman
2698,998644,3140,kinch2002
2699,999076,1732,Lid
2700,999088,9229,Pro94
2701,999093,22772,guysensei1
2702,999100,9229,Pro94
2703,999101,19533,TDM
2704,999102,22772,guysensei1
2705,999110,19533,TDM
2706,999114,9229,Pro94
2707,999115,22772,guysensei1
2708,999119,5657,Evan Liu
2709,999123,9229,Pro94
2710,999124,22772,guysensei1
2711,999125,9229,Pro94
2712,1000053,22309,Phillip1847
2713,1000110,18163,TheNextFeliks
2714,1000115,9229,Pro94
2715,1000116,3563,Robert-Y
2716,1000137,24459,10461394944000
2717,1000629,23506,goodatthis
2718,1000657,1732,Lid
2719,1000658,1732,Lid
2720,1001078,22772,guysensei1
2721,1001103,3826,Carrot
2722,1001135,20081,giorgi
2723,1001138,13973,Michael Womack
2724,1001142,10514,porkynator
2725,1001144,19533,TDM
2726,1001146,11718,Schmidt
2727,1001154,19533,TDM
2728,1001179,11718,Schmidt
2729,1001189,23630,Cale S
2730,1004146,3563,Robert-Y
2731,1004190,22772,guysensei1
2732,1004655,84,Stefan
2733,1004658,22772,guysensei1
2734,1006414,84,Stefan
2735,1006830,6652,vcuber13
2736,1007078,22772,guysensei1
2737,1007142,26087,G2013
2738,1007156,10662,antoineccantin
2739,1007159,16525,Bunyanderman
2740,1007170,12486,Mikel
2741,1007176,1341,Sebastien
2742,1007179,10128,Julian
2743,1007263,1684,TMOY
2744,1007276,1341,Sebastien
2745,1007409,19989,AlexMaass
2746,1007410,10662,antoineccantin
2747,1007412,5342,Skullush
2748,1007426,3140,kinch2002
2749,1007428,16102,Ollie
2750,1007447,3140,kinch2002
2751,1007449,26087,G2013
2752,1007452,10128,Julian
2753,1007522,3140,kinch2002
2754,1007574,9794,LucidCuber
2755,1007578,1732,Lid
2756,1007611,9794,LucidCuber
2757,1007625,1732,Lid
2758,1007635,19003,TheGrayCuber
2759,1007641,10662,antoineccantin
2760,1007643,9794,LucidCuber
2761,1007645,9794,LucidCuber
2762,1007693,1732,Lid
2763,1007696,1732,Lid
2764,1007757,9794,LucidCuber
2765,1007834,13215,Divineskulls
2766,1007842,14894,Noahaha
2767,1007844,13215,Divineskulls
2768,1007845,26071,Jimmy Liu
2769,1007847,12687,EMI
2770,1007848,19684,Lucas Wesche
2771,1007850,12687,EMI
2772,1008114,22772,guysensei1
2773,1008118,9229,Pro94
2774,1008130,84,Stefan
2775,1008157,9229,Pro94
2776,1008163,22772,guysensei1
2777,1008164,10662,antoineccantin
2778,1008168,12486,Mikel
2779,1008207,9229,Pro94
2780,1008236,13215,Divineskulls
2781,1008238,1732,Lid
2782,1008240,13215,Divineskulls
2783,1008252,1732,Lid
2784,1008286,84,Stefan
2785,1008315,84,Stefan
2786,1008316,3563,Robert-Y
2787,1008334,6652,vcuber13
2788,1008338,3563,Robert-Y
2789,1008340,6652,vcuber13
2790,1008344,17006,DuffyEdge
2791,1008346,10662,antoineccantin
2792,1008349,16102,Ollie
2793,1008351,84,Stefan
2794,1008352,84,Stefan
2795,1008355,5657,Evan Liu
2796,1008359,84,Stefan
2797,1008362,84,Stefan
2798,1008365,14894,Noahaha
2799,1008380,10128,Julian
2800,1008417,1684,TMOY
2801,1008434,21928,Bindedsa
2802,1008435,84,Stefan
2803,1008461,84,Stefan
2804,1008462,24880,FailCuber
2805,1008471,10514,porkynator
2806,1008501,2145,Kit Clement
2807,1008505,23506,goodatthis
2808,1008508,10662,antoineccantin
2809,1008521,23630,Cale S
2810,1008639,6200,Tim Major
2811,1008645,3140,kinch2002
2812,1008647,6200,Tim Major
2813,1008650,3140,kinch2002
2814,1008716,26071,Jimmy Liu
2815,1008728,10662,antoineccantin
2816,1008740,1341,Sebastien
2817,1008762,26071,Jimmy Liu
2818,1008766,1341,Sebastien
2819,1008778,2250,That70sShowDude
2820,1008977,2169,mande
2821,1009112,1684,TMOY
2822,1009138,14201,cubizh
2823,1009472,19795,FJT97
2824,1009478,9229,Pro94
2825,1009480,18783,Antonie faz fan
2826,1009600,1684,TMOY
2827,1010288,22324,the super cuber
2828,1010299,1732,Lid
2829,1010300,23630,Cale S
2830,1010923,3563,Robert-Y
2831,1010943,18163,TheNextFeliks
2832,1010964,10128,Julian
2833,1010968,17950,CyanSandwich
2834,1010972,5657,Evan Liu
2835,1011000,9229,Pro94
2836,1011049,84,Stefan
2837,1011058,3563,Robert-Y
2838,1011149,1732,Lid
2839,1011166,3140,kinch2002
2840,1011182,18783,Antonie faz fan
2841,1011212,1732,Lid
2842,1011218,1732,Lid
2843,1011222,6212,Laura O
2844,1011242,1732,Lid
2845,1011263,3140,kinch2002
2846,1011265,19885,XTowncuber
2847,1011268,3563,Robert-Y
2848,1011273,1732,Lid
2849,1011275,17006,DuffyEdge
2850,1011281,1732,Lid
2851,1011290,84,Stefan
2852,1011427,84,Stefan
2853,1011604,131,Tim Reynolds
2854,1011610,15192,CHJ
2855,1011644,2250,That70sShowDude
2856,1011659,1341,Sebastien
2857,1011661,23368,SolveThatCube
2858,1011662,1341,Sebastien
2859,1011663,3140,kinch2002
2860,1011664,23368,SolveThatCube
2861,1011667,3140,kinch2002
2862,1011669,1341,Sebastien
2863,1011675,23368,SolveThatCube
2864,1011677,6200,Tim Major
2865,1011691,3140,kinch2002
2866,1011695,22772,guysensei1
2867,1011699,131,Tim Reynolds
2868,1011701,1341,Sebastien
2869,1011703,84,Stefan
2870,1011704,18163,TheNextFeliks
2871,1011708,84,Stefan
2872,1011711,17950,CyanSandwich
2873,1011787,84,Stefan
2874,1011794,8571,bobthegiraffemonkey
2875,1011799,9229,Pro94
2876,1011826,84,Stefan
2877,1011855,14947,Coolster01
2878,1011889,17950,CyanSandwich
2879,1011897,84,Stefan
2880,1011909,84,Stefan
2881,1011913,17950,CyanSandwich
2882,1011922,84,Stefan
2883,1011925,17950,CyanSandwich
2884,1011971,474,LarsN
2885,1011985,10514,porkynator
2886,1011987,17006,DuffyEdge
2887,1012011,23630,Cale S
2888,1012062,9229,Pro94
2889,1012791,25473,tomatotrucks
2890,1012793,21928,Bindedsa
2891,1012808,10662,antoineccantin
2892,1012827,23368,SolveThatCube
2893,1012829,1637,MTGjumper
2894,1012831,9229,Pro94
2895,1012833,22772,guysensei1
2896,1012899,84,Stefan
2897,1012905,3563,Robert-Y
2898,1012913,23630,Cale S
2899,1012920,1684,TMOY
2900,1012932,402,Mike Hughey
2901,1012934,402,Mike Hughey
2902,1012940,84,Stefan
2903,1012943,1684,TMOY
2904,1012944,23630,Cale S
2905,1012952,84,Stefan
2906,1012955,3563,Robert-Y
2907,1012985,1341,Sebastien
2908,1013012,1684,TMOY
2909,1013014,3563,Robert-Y
2910,1013032,1684,TMOY
2911,1013039,6212,Laura O
2912,1013113,3563,Robert-Y
2913,1013189,84,Stefan
2914,1013239,23506,goodatthis
2915,1013249,3563,Robert-Y
2916,1013259,402,Mike Hughey
2917,1013321,1732,Lid
2918,1013371,15938,TheDubDubJr
2919,1013377,23506,goodatthis
2920,1013386,3826,Carrot
2921,1013397,402,Mike Hughey
2922,1013441,9825,obelisk477
2923,1013446,5657,Evan Liu
2924,1013451,3140,kinch2002
2925,1013452,3563,Robert-Y
2926,1013453,14232,Ninja Storm
2927,1013455,15192,CHJ
2928,1013456,12486,Mikel
2929,1013458,3563,Robert-Y
2930,1013466,16102,Ollie
2931,1013471,3140,kinch2002
2932,1013479,5342,Skullush
2933,1013491,19604,kclejeune
2934,1013494,14232,Ninja Storm
2935,1013501,15938,TheDubDubJr
2936,1013502,19604,kclejeune
2937,1013503,9145,uberCuber
2938,1013504,12486,Mikel
2939,1013505,15938,TheDubDubJr
2940,1013512,3563,Robert-Y
2941,1013513,2145,Kit Clement
2942,1013523,15938,TheDubDubJr
2943,1013553,6212,Laura O
2944,1013561,3140,kinch2002
2945,1013562,1684,TMOY
2946,1013564,10514,porkynator
2947,1013568,13768,ottozing
2948,1013572,19885,XTowncuber
2949,1013580,15192,CHJ
2950,1013581,3140,kinch2002
2951,1013582,13961,mycube
2952,1013583,1684,TMOY
2953,1013584,13961,mycube
2954,1013588,6652,vcuber13
2955,1013650,3563,Robert-Y
2956,1013651,13215,Divineskulls
2957,1013652,9145,uberCuber
2958,1013653,19684,Lucas Wesche
2959,1013659,3563,Robert-Y
2960,1014734,84,Stefan
2961,1014746,3563,Robert-Y
2962,1014764,3140,kinch2002
2963,1014769,136,AvGalen
2964,1014862,18783,Antonie faz fan
2965,1014869,84,Stefan
2966,1014897,23630,Cale S
2967,1014899,26087,G2013
2968,1014914,84,Stefan
2969,1014922,14965,ryanj92
2970,1014945,12942,Mollerz
2971,1015035,136,AvGalen
2972,1015078,19536,sk8erman41
2973,1015085,84,Stefan
2974,1015190,84,Stefan
2975,1015200,18402,KottenCube
2976,1015201,84,Stefan
2977,1015227,4981,Rubiks560
2978,1015256,13768,ottozing
2979,1015438,84,Stefan
2980,1015451,1341,Sebastien
2981,1015455,13961,mycube
2982,1015487,1732,Lid
2983,1015489,84,Stefan
2984,1015494,18163,TheNextFeliks
2985,1015496,23506,goodatthis
2986,1015498,1732,Lid
2987,1015500,63,cmhardw
2988,1015502,8571,bobthegiraffemonkey
2989,1015504,1341,Sebastien
2990,1015506,84,Stefan
2991,1015507,1341,Sebastien
2992,1015509,1732,Lid
2993,1015522,84,Stefan
2994,1015530,84,Stefan
2995,1015559,84,Stefan
2996,1015566,1732,Lid
2997,1015567,84,Stefan
2998,1015599,20081,giorgi
2999,1015609,21928,Bindedsa
3000,1015617,9229,Pro94
```


----------



## vcuber13 (Sep 12, 2014)

G2013 said:


> I answered above



You could copy all of the times and then sort it.


----------



## G2013 (Sep 12, 2014)

On excel?

Isn't there any option to group equal numbers?

Whatever, the answer final answer of the time that appears most is senseless for me. It was just a curiosity


----------



## TDM (Sep 12, 2014)

G2013 said:


> Isn't there any option to group equal numbers?


Sort them in ascending/descending order?


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 12, 2014)

G2013 said:


> On excel?
> 
> Isn't there any option to group equal numbers?
> 
> Whatever, the answer final answer of the time that appears most is senseless for me. It was just a curiosity


Yes of course. There are many ways to do this. I would just get a unique list of times using remove duplicates, and do a countif.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 12, 2014)

TDM said:


> Sort them in ascending/descending order?



I don't know about Excel, but in SQL, grouping is not just sorting but actually doing something with each group. Like this, showing that the only other result he repeated is 19.71:


```
SELECT v, [B][COLOR="#FF0000"]count(*)[/COLOR][/B] occurrences
FROM (
SELECT value1 v FROM Results WHERE personId='2013DIPI01' UNION ALL
SELECT value2 v FROM Results WHERE personId='2013DIPI01' UNION ALL
SELECT value3 v FROM Results WHERE personId='2013DIPI01' UNION ALL
SELECT value4 v FROM Results WHERE personId='2013DIPI01' UNION ALL
SELECT value5 v FROM Results WHERE personId='2013DIPI01') tmp
WHERE v > 0
[COLOR="#FF0000"][B]GROUP BY v[/B][/COLOR]
ORDER BY occurrences desc
```


----------



## G2013 (Sep 12, 2014)

Stefan said:


> I don't know about Excel, but in SQL, grouping is not just sorting but actually doing something with each group. Like this, showing that the only other result he repeated is 19.71:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


That's what I wanted! Exactly that! Thanks Stefan


----------



## Stefan (Sep 12, 2014)

Riddle / guessing game: For each cuber, consider all successful results so far (i.e., ignoring dnf/dns). What's the largest number of results someone has without ever having repeating one? Post your guess with an explanation. No cheating, i.e., don't query the database for the result. I'll posts statistics tomorrow.

Edit: Also, the *smallest* number of results *with* repeating one.

Edit 2: Clarification: Unfortunately we don't know people's orders of events/rounds, otherwise I'd ask "largest/smallest number of results until the first duplicate". So every result counts. If someone had 10000 results without repeating any but then repeated one, he/she doesn't count for the first riddle. And for the second riddle, if someone's first two results ever were equal already but by now he/she has 10000 results, the number of results is 10000, not two.

Edit 3: I kinda replaced the questions, see my next post.


----------



## Mikel (Sep 12, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Riddle / guessing game: For each cuber, consider all successful results so far (i.e., ignoring dnf/dns). What's the largest number of results someone has without ever having repeating one? Post your guess with an explanation. No cheating, i.e., don't query the database for the result. I'll posts statistics tomorrow.
> 
> Edit: Also, the *smallest* number of results *with* repeating one.



Largest number of results w/o repeating: 369

Smallest number of results with repeating: 10



Spoiler: Explanation



Blind guess


----------



## TDM (Sep 12, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Riddle / guessing game: For each cuber, consider all successful results so far (i.e., ignoring dnf/dns). What's the largest number of results someone has without ever having repeating one? Post your guess with an explanation. No cheating, i.e., don't query the database for the result. I'll posts statistics tomorrow.
> 
> Edit: Also, the *smallest* number of results *with* repeating one.
> 
> Edit 2: Clarification: Unfortunately we don't know people's orders of events/rounds, otherwise I'd ask "largest/smallest number of results until the first duplicate". So every result counts. If someone had 10000 results without repeating any but then repeated one, he/she doesn't count for the first riddle. And for the second riddle, if someone's first two results ever were equal already but by now he/she has 10000 results, the number of results is 10000, not two.


Smallest with repeats: probably someone who did magic once, so 5?
Largest without repeats: 100? Just a guess...


----------



## Pro94 (Sep 12, 2014)

Most solves without repetition:


Spoiler



*550*
Probably someone who doesn't have many rounds in 2x2, Pyraminx, Skewb and Magics (if are counted). On faster events obviously it's easier to make duplicate results.
I guess something like 550 solves, considering that in 3x3 (almost every cuber have competed on it) unless you still improve gradually, you'll get a repeating result even if you don't make a large number of rounds.




Smallest number of solves with at least 1 repetition:


Spoiler



*30*
That's almost the reverse here: the top1 here should have competed only in 2x2 and/or magics. I don't think cubers in this group can make top 1000 in those events, but even if, let's say, you average 3s in Rubik's Magic, there is a chance to get a duplicate results with a low quantity of solves.
At the beginning I thought something less than 20 solves, but I didn't consider that someone can get a duplicate on his first five solves, but they may not be the only results, so the number could be slightly higher.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 12, 2014)

Ugh, yeah, magics and fmc are easy to repeat. Annoying. The missing round order forcing me to count all results makes the whole thing awkward as well. I'll still post the results for my original questions, but I now think these are much nicer questions:

Most 3x3 solves without repeating a time? (until now or until the first duplicate)
Fewest 3x3 solves until repeating a time?

Let's do these instead.


----------



## Pro94 (Sep 13, 2014)

Most


Spoiler



*233*



Fewest


Spoiler



*13*


----------



## Stefan (Sep 13, 2014)

Spoiler: Hint/Thoughts



One of the two is actually pretty easy because it's affected by one strong factor, the other I find pretty tricky because it's affected by two strong factors pulling in opposite directions.


----------



## cubizh (Sep 13, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Percentage evolution of the current top 10 posters in this thread]http://i61.tinypic.com/2qs76ew.png[...people that actually post data and results :)


----------



## TMOY (Sep 13, 2014)

G2013 said:


> I found manually that in 2x2 I did two 5.78, but is there any program that can find more? Imagine being François Courtès, you won't check manually.


FYI I'm the one with the most competitions but not the one with the most solves 

But you're right, I definitely don't want to check by hand. All I can tell you is that I have had three 6.06 in the same 2^3 average once.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 13, 2014)

MTGjumper said:


> Might have been asked before: which pair of people have been at the most competitions together?


How about pairs of competitors with different nationalities? I think this could be more interesting


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Who has the most solves (all events combined) without DNFing or DNSing?


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Sep 13, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Spoiler: Percentage evolution of the current top 10 posters in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It would be interesting to see thread stats for the Accomplishment Thread also.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Sep 13, 2014)

Spoiler: Worst World Rank for people who have completed everything




*Cuber**Worst World Rank**Event (Time)*Antoine Cantin186Square-1 Average (25.71)Evan Liu294OH Average (18.59)John Brechon318MultiBLD (4/5 27:55)Daniel Sheppard330OH Average (18.91)Bence Barát343Skewb Single (6.69)Simon Westlund536Skewb Single (8.21)Ben Whitmore587OH Average (21.02)Jan Bentlage5903x3 Average (11.62)Ivan Zabrodin719OH Single (17.66)Corey Sakowski7212x2 Average (4.10)Walker Welch846OH Single (18.31)Jiawen Wu (吴嘉文)8693x3 Single (10.00)Callum Hales-Jepp8843x3 Average (12.27)Timothy Sun889Pyraminx Average (8.17)Sébastien Auroux9033x3 Average (12.30)Akash Rupela10092x2 Single (2.57)Jakob Kogler10093x3 Average (12.48)Riley Woo1053Square-1 Single (41.74)Henrik Buus Aagaard11214x4 Single (48.36)Andreas Pohl1372Pyraminx Single (6.26)Yunqi Ouyang (欧阳韵奇)1983OH Single (23.66)Nikhil Mande22414x4 Single (58.47)Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭)46463x3 Average (17.19)Hong Zhang (张宏)5120OH Average (46.30)Mike Hughey70183x3 Average (19.84)


----------



## Stefan (Sep 13, 2014)

TheDubDubJr said:


> It would be interesting to see thread stats for the Accomplishment Thread also.



From another thread:



Stefan said:


> Sorry, I probably won't. That one dwarfs the two I did, and I don't have access to the database but wrote a little "crawler" and analyzer. It's largely automatic but it does need a little attention and it's a slow and bad method. I'd like to see similar stats as well (like highest number of posts by one person in one thread), but they should be done properly with access to the database or at least some export. Maybe Pat could be convinced to make something like a list of (threadId, postId, memberId) triples available...


----------



## Pro94 (Sep 13, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Who has the most solves (all events combined) without DNFing or DNSing?



I was not able to create a table like Stefan. Here you can find the answer with also other stats about DNF and DNS: http://speedcubing.it/forum/Thread-WCA-Notizie-Live-Statistiche-e-Altro?pid=64717#pid64717


----------



## Stefan (Sep 13, 2014)

Pro94 said:


> I was not able to create a table like Stefan.



What do you mean? Your tables look pretty much like mine.


----------



## Pro94 (Sep 13, 2014)

Stefan said:


> What do you mean? Your tables look pretty much like mine.



For example when I try to export query result from SQL in HTML I get this code:

```
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8"><title>query data</title>
<style type="text/css"> <!--
.normal {  font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 12px; font-weight: normal; color: #000000}
.medium {  font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 15px; font-weight: bold; color: #000000; text-decoration: none}
--></style>
</head>
<body>
<h3>query result</h3><table border=1>
<tr>
<td bgcolor=silver class='medium'>NAME</td><td bgcolor=silver class='medium'>Solves</td><td bgcolor=silver class='medium'>DNS</td><td bgcolor=silver class='medium'>DNF</td></tr>
<tr>
<td class='normal' valign='top'>Zhinan Jiang (江志楠)</td>
<td class='normal' valign='top'>66</td>
<td class='normal' valign='top'>4</td>
<td class='normal' valign='top'>0</td>
</tr>
</table>
</body></html>
```

And for table here i should use this: 

```
[table="width: 500"]
[tr]
	[td][/td]

[/tr]
[/table
```

Am I exporting in a wrong way?

Stefan, do you use only SQL export to post table here? Also in some stats when you click on someone's name you can see his WCA profile, how did you do that?


----------



## Cale S (Sep 13, 2014)

Are there any countries that appear in the top 10 of every official result?

Out of all the competitions from this year, what's the average number of events held?


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 13, 2014)

Cale S said:


> Are there any countries that appear in the top 10 of every official result?


No.



Spoiler



3x3 Single
Netherlands
Australia
United Kingdom
USA
Japan
Poland
Thailand

3x3 Average
Netherlands
Australia
United Kingdom
USA

4x4 Single
Netherlands
Australia
United Kingdom
USA

4x4 Average
Netherlands
Australia
USA

5x5 single
Australia
USA

5x5 average
Australia
USA

2x2 single
Australia

2x2 average
Australia

3x3 BLD single


----------



## cubizh (Sep 13, 2014)

Pro94 said:


> Stefan, do you use only SQL export to post table here? Also in some stats when you click on someone's name you can see his WCA profile, how did you do that?



It's explained in this thread: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?49120-WCA-forum-statistics-tool


----------



## Pro94 (Sep 13, 2014)

cubizh said:


> It's explained in this thread: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?49120-WCA-forum-statistics-tool



Ah, thanks. Totally missed this part of the sentece:



> contain the results nicely formatted and documented, ready to copy&paste into the forum


----------



## Torch (Sep 13, 2014)

I noticed that every competition in Iran has been a multi-day competition. Could someone rank the countries by what percentage of their competitions have been multi-day?


----------



## Stefan (Sep 14, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> How about pairs of competitors with different nationalities? I think this could be more interesting



Dominated by a handful of people in Europe.
Best pair in USA is Shelley+Lucas.



Spoiler: Pairs at most competitions representing different countries (minimum 30)



Using data from WCA_export471_20140913 and Stefan's WCA Statistics Tools.


*personId**personId**competitions*Ton DennenbroekMaria Oey79Ton DennenbroekLars Vandenbergh73Ron van BruchemLars Vandenbergh62Sébastien AurouxFrançois Courtès62Erik AkkersdijkSébastien Auroux60Lars VandenberghArnaud van Galen59Arnaud van GalenMaria Oey54Lars VandenberghFrançois Courtès54Lars VandenberghErik Akkersdijk53Erik AkkersdijkMaria Oey52Ron van BruchemMaria Oey51Lars VandenberghMaria Oey51Arnaud van GalenFrançois Courtès50Ton DennenbroekFrançois Courtès49Arnaud van GalenSébastien Auroux48Erik AkkersdijkFrançois Courtès47Maria OeyFrançois Courtès47Shelley ChangLucas Garron46Erik AkkersdijkNora Christ46Jeremy FleischmanLucas Garron44Shelley ChangTakao Hashimoto (橋本貴夫)44Maria OeyMats Valk44Ton DennenbroekSébastien Auroux43Maria OeySébastien Auroux42Devin Corr-RobinettTakao Hashimoto (橋本貴夫)42Rama TemminkMaria Oey42Ron van BruchemFrançois Courtès41Mats ValkFrançois Courtès41Jeremy FleischmanTakao Hashimoto (橋本貴夫)40Lars VandenberghClément Gallet40Erik AkkersdijkFabian Auroux39Lars VandenberghMats Valk39Lars VandenberghJoël van Noort39Maria OeyHanneke Rijks39Ron van BruchemSébastien Auroux39Mats ValkSébastien Auroux38François CourtèsHanneke Rijks38Arnaud van GalenZoé de Moffarts37Lars VandenberghSébastien Auroux36Lars VandenberghRama Temmink36François CourtèsJan Bentlage35François CourtèsGeert Bicler34Sébastien AurouxHanneke Rijks34Devin Corr-RobinettLucas Garron34Arnaud van GalenGeert Bicler34Clément GalletArnaud van Galen34Ton DennenbroekClément Gallet33Lucas GarronEdward Lin33Ton DennenbroekGeert Bicler33Maria OeyGeert Bicler33Jaap ScherphuisLars Vandenbergh33Adam ZamoraTakao Hashimoto (橋本貴夫)33Lars VandenberghHanneke Rijks33Sébastien AurouxGeert Bicler32Lars VandenberghIstván Kocza32Lucas GarronJustin Adsuara31Erik AkkersdijkJan Bentlage31Joël van NoortMaria Oey31Dave CampbellEmile Compion31Ron van BruchemClément Gallet31Takao Hashimoto (橋本貴夫)Edward Lin30François CourtèsLaura Ohrndorf30Jan BentlageGeert Bicler30Erik AkkersdijkNiklas Spies30



Spoiler: SQL





```
CREATE TABLE participations
SELECT distinct Results.personId, personCountryId, competitionId
FROM Results
WHERE personId in (SELECT personId FROM Results GROUP BY personId HAVING count(distinct competitionId)>=30);

SELECT a.personId, b.personId, count(*) competitions
FROM participations a, participations b
WHERE a.competitionId=b.competitionId and a.personId<b.personId and a.personCountryId<>b.personCountryId
GROUP BY a.personId, b.personId
HAVING competitions>=30
ORDER BY competitions desc;

DROP TABLE participations;
```


----------



## Stefan (Sep 14, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Best pair in USA is Shelley+Lucas.



Hmm. Lucas is only the second-best ambassador to USA, far behind Takao:



Spoiler: Best ambassadors to USA (minimum 5 competitions)



Using data from WCA_export471_20140913 and Stefan's WCA Statistics Tools.


*Ambassador**Country**Competitions*Takao Hashimoto (橋本貴夫)Japan79Lucas GarronGermany49Chester LianMalaysia28Shotaro Makisumi (牧角章太郎)Japan28Dave CampbellCanada27Chia-Wei Lu (呂家維)Taiwan27Lars PetrusSweden27Ilkyoo Choi (최일규)Korea26Aina Hashimoto (橋本愛那)Japan21Keanu László VestilHungary17Justin JaffrayCanada17Rob StuartUnited Kingdom15Wojciech PoljanowskiPoland13Sarah StrongCanada13Everest ShiCanada13Jasmine LeeAustralia12Yuxuan Chen (陈雨璇)China11Sikan LiChina11Hongfei Tian (田洪飞)China11Louis CormierCanada11Guanda Fu (符冠达)China10Yu Yang HsiehTaiwan10Peter StillAustralia10Thompson ClarkeCanada10Jedrick RemondePhilippines9Dene BeardsleyNew Zealand9Zheng Li (李政)China9Richard Jay S. ApagarPhilippines9Eric LimebackCanada8Alfonso PlataMexico8Warren LiaoTaiwan8Baian LiuChina8Anthony BrooksBelize8Jason SongKorea8SeungBeom Cho (조승범)Korea8Guanyang YuChina8Seung-Woo ChoiKorea8Stefan PochmannGermany8Kristopher De AsisCanada7Derek HanKorea7Tomoya IdeJapan7Alain CormierCanada7Tristan PensonUnited Kingdom7Daiki Hashimoto (橋本大輝)Japan7Aditya DarganIndia7Jack MoseleyCanada6Armin AskariCanada6Cameron AlmasiIran6Nan MaChina6Ron van BruchemNetherlands6Vidar KlungreNorway6Shreyas Nagananda TalamakkiIndia6Lars VandenberghBelgium6Wuqiong FanChina6Emile CompionSouth Africa6Jianneng LiCanada6Breandan VallanceUnited Kingdom6Elliot PensonUnited Kingdom6Micael BouletCanada6Nahckjoon KimKorea6Jungwoo KimKorea6Mudit MathurIndia5Rong Ding (丁融)China5Forte ShinkoCanada5Greg FrenchCanada5Andre CantinCanada5Sittinon Sukhaya (สิทธินนท์ สุขายะ)Thailand5Aman KarunakaranIndia5Louise CormierCanada5Yin Jia QiuChina5Jacob HutnykCanada5Antoine CantinCanada5Joey GoulyUnited Kingdom5Kathy ZhangCanada5Kamaru-Deen LawalNigeria5Sven GowalSwitzerland5Robert KubikCanada5Amod MathurIndia5Craig BouchardCanada5Matt WalterCanada5Anthony OrjiNigeria5Patrick CrowneUnited Kingdom5Kaustubh NihulIndia5



Spoiler: SQL





```
SELECT personId Ambassador, personCountryId Country, count(distinct competitionId) Competitions
FROM Results join Competitions on Competitions.id=competitionId
WHERE personCountryId<>'USA' and Competitions.countryId='USA'
GROUP BY personId, personCountryId
HAVING Competitions >= 5
ORDER BY Competitions desc;
```


----------



## Stefan (Sep 14, 2014)

Pro94 said:


> when I try to export query result from SQL in HTML



I do use the MySQL Workbench which offers HTML export, but I never even thought about that. But even if that "worked" here, I'd still prefer my own tool because of its additional functionality like automatically turning a personId into a link to the WCA site with the person's name as text or formatting 6227 to "1:02.27". I have btw made some improvements in the meantime, but haven't committed them all yet.

Edit: I guess such additional functionality could be implemented in MySQL as functions and if not automatically, then one could at least apply them explicitly like maybe "link(personId)" instead of "personId". I'll put that on my todo-list for alternatives.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 14, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Edit: I guess such additional functionality could be implemented in MySQL as functions and if not automatically, then one could at least apply them explicitly like maybe "link(personId)" instead of "personId". I'll put that on my todo-list for alternatives.



Here's a first attempt:


```
[COLOR="#FF0000"][B]CREATE FUNCTION link[/B][/COLOR] (personId text) RETURNS text
RETURN concat('[noparse][url=https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=', personId, ']',
              (SELECT name from Persons WHERE id=personId and subId=1),
              '[/url][/noparse]');

[COLOR="#FF0000"][B]CREATE FUNCTION format_time[/B][/COLOR] (centiseconds int) RETURNS text
RETURN if(centiseconds < 6000, round(centiseconds/100, 2), 'todo...');

SELECT [COLOR="#FF0000"][B]link(personId)[/B][/COLOR] Cuber, [COLOR="#FF0000"][B]format_time(best)[/B][/COLOR] Record
FROM RanksSingle join Persons on Persons.id=personId
WHERE eventId = '333bf' and countryId = 'Italy'
ORDER BY best
LIMIT 10;
```



Spoiler: Exporting as HTML gives me





```
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8"><title>Data</title>
</head>
<body>
<table border=1>
<tr>
<td bgcolor=silver class='medium'>Cuber</td>
<td bgcolor=silver class='medium'>Record</td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td class='normal' valign='top'>[url=https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013SOLI02]Alessandro Solito[/url]</td>
<td class='normal' valign='top'>25.44</td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td class='normal' valign='top'>[url=https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011TRON02]Sebastiano Tronto[/url]</td>
<td class='normal' valign='top'>27.06</td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td class='normal' valign='top'>[url=https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009COLO03]Matteo Colombo[/url]</td>
<td class='normal' valign='top'>38.28</td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td class='normal' valign='top'>[url=https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011MONT02]Kevin Montano[/url]</td>
<td class='normal' valign='top'>53.08</td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td class='normal' valign='top'>[url=https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009LEVR01]Marco Levrero[/url]</td>
<td class='normal' valign='top'>todo...</td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td class='normal' valign='top'>[url=https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009DIMP01]Mariano D'Imperio[/url]</td>
<td class='normal' valign='top'>todo...</td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td class='normal' valign='top'>[url=https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010MAZZ02]Marco Mazzuoccolo[/url]</td>
<td class='normal' valign='top'>todo...</td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td class='normal' valign='top'>[url=https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008CIRN01]Fabrizio Cirnigliaro[/url]</td>
<td class='normal' valign='top'>todo...</td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td class='normal' valign='top'>[url=https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009BOSI01]Alberto Bosia[/url]</td>
<td class='normal' valign='top'>todo...</td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td class='normal' valign='top'>[url=https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007POLI01]Lorenzo Vigani Poli[/url]</td>
<td class='normal' valign='top'>todo...</td>
</tr>
</table>
</body></html>
```




I might actually use this at least while developing queries. For example:

```
-- Person name
CREATE FUNCTION pn (personId text) RETURNS text
RETURN (SELECT name from Persons WHERE id=personId and subId=1);

-- Competition name
CREATE FUNCTION cn (competitionId text) RETURNS text
RETURN (SELECT cellName from Competitions WHERE id=competitionId);

-- Format time
CREATE FUNCTION ft (centiseconds int) RETURNS text
RETURN if(centiseconds < 6000,
          round(centiseconds/100, 2),
          if(centiseconds < 60*6000,
             concat(floor(centiseconds/6000), ':', lpad(round(mod(centiseconds, 6000)/100, 2), 5, '0')),
             'hours? really?'));

-- Format (ratio as) percentage
CREATE FUNCTION fp (ratio double, digits int) RETURNS text
RETURN concat(round(ratio * 100, digits), '%');

-- Demo
SELECT pn('2003POCH01'), cn('WC2013'), ft(6227), fp(17/42, 2);

Results in:
+------------------+-------------------------+----------+--------------+
| pn('2003POCH01') | cn('WC2013')            | ft(6227) | fp(17/42, 2) |
+------------------+-------------------------+----------+--------------+
| Stefan Pochmann  | World Championship 2013 | 1:02.27  | 40.48%       |
+------------------+-------------------------+----------+--------------+
```


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Sep 15, 2014)

if Scotland gains independence from the UK, how will that change the NR situation in the British Isles?


----------



## CHJ (Sep 15, 2014)

Nathan Dwyer said:


> if Scotland gains independence from the UK, how will that change the NR situation in the British Isles?



doubt it would matter, independence is a stupid idea anyway


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Sep 15, 2014)

(As a Scot) it would make NRs less interesting: I'd have no competition for BLD, and CHJ would get a free pass into top 3 for BBLD p). That's just my opinion though, and also I don't care about other events much. In the event of independence, I'd probably still pay some attention to the 'UK' ranks, even though they would no longer count, maybe this could be kept track of somewhere if it happens?

(Please keep any replies cubing-related, I'd hate for a political argument to break out here.)


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 15, 2014)

Nathan Dwyer said:


> if Scotland gains independence from the UK, how will that change the NR situation in the British Isles?


My guess is that all results will stay as UK results (including current NRs set by Scots). Then whoever has Scottish nationality will start setting results ranked under Scotland.
Hopefully it won't happen anyway - the cubers I've spoken to don't seem to be in favour of independence from a cubing standpoint


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 15, 2014)

Scotland independent? Wait, what?
Also, if Scotland would be independent that means the Kingdom is not United anymore, so we can't call the other guys UK anymore!


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Sep 15, 2014)

TheDubDubJr said:


> "Worst World Rank for people who have completed everything"





Spoiler: Worst World Rank




*#**Name**# Events** Worst Ranking	* 1	 Tong Jiang (蒋彤)	 2	 98	 2	 Su Xu (徐粟)	 2	 114	 3	 Hsuang-Gu Chou (周炫谷)	 2	 133	 4	 Attila Horváth	 1	 139	 5	 Yuttana Suputthayangkun (ยุทธนา สุพุทธยางกูร)	 2	 155	 6	 Antoine Cantin	 33	 186	 6	 Yuhao Deng (邓宇豪)	 2	 186	 8	 Zhizhe Liang (梁稚喆)	 4	 190	 9	 Nguyễn Xuân Hồng	 1	 200	 10	 Lê Hoàng Hiệp	 1	 205	 11	 Milán Baticz	 29	 235	 12	 Yue Zhao (赵悦)	 2	 245	 13	 Jinghui Suo (索晶辉)	 5	 248	 14	 Yinqin Li (李尹钦)	 8	 272	 15	 Evan Liu	 33	 295	 16	 SeungBeom Cho (조승범)	 24	 302	 17	 Ming Chen (陈明)	 1	 310	 18	 John Brechon	 33	 318	 19	 Aleksi Sillanpää	 2	 323	 20	 Morten Arborg	 23	 329	 21	 Daniel Sheppard	 33	 331	 22	 Bence Barát	 33	 343	 23	 Yu Nakajima (中島悠)	 32	 348	 24	 Feliks Zemdegs	 31	 358	 25	 Robert Yau	 31	 361	 26	 Erik Akkersdijk	 31	 362	 27	 Min Zhang (张民)	 2	 382	 28	 Christopher Olson	 32	 430	 29	 Morley Davidson	 1	 454	 30	 Seyyed Ramin Hosseini (سید رامین حسینی)	 2	 476	 31	 Ciarán Beahan	 24	 477	 32	 Jorge Castillo Matas	 27	 478	 33	 Marcin Zalewski	 28	 479	 34	 Woo Jin Kim (김우진)	 2	 488	 35	 Bill Wang	 16	 502	 36	 Shengdong Lin	 1	 508	 37	 Muhammad Harith Bin Zulkaply	 2	 513	 38	 Simon Westlund	 33	 536	 39	 Lucas Wesche	 32	 539	 40	 Nathan Dwyer	 29	 542	 41	 Weihong Wang (王伟宏)	 2	 545	 41	 Qingbin Chen (陈庆斌)	 20	 545	 43	 Takumi Yoshida (吉田匠)	 20	 546	 44	 Louis Cormier	 31	 555	 45	 Emanuel Rheinert	 32	 562	 46	 Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)	 31	 566	 47	 Tomoya Iida (飯田朋也)	 14	 582	 48	 Ben Whitmore	 33	 587	 49	 Jan Bentlage	 33	 590	 50	 Fakhri Raihaan	 29	 595	 51	 Hao-Zheng Lin (林浩正)	 14	 601	 52	 Hendry Cahyadi	 29	 604	 53	 Marcin Kowalczyk	 8	 607	 54	 Dániel Varga	 31	 608	 55	 Alfrisa Diva Wandana	 18	 610	 56	 Austin Reed	 30	 619	 57	 Simon Crawford	 13	 626	 58	 Maarten Smit	 31	 629	 59	 Mats Valk	 30	 634	 60	 David Woner	 28	 645	 61	 Pavan Ravindra	 4	 659	 62	 Amber Won	 2	 660	 63	 Kevin Costello III	 30	 665	 64	 Daniel Cano Salgado	 29	 672	 65	 Ruei-Shin Tsai (蔡瑞欣)	 2	 674	 66	 Wolfgang Stauber	 2	 677	 67	 João Hálisson Sousa Gomes	 2	 695	 68	 Rizaldi Rakhman	 2	 699	 69	 Will Arnold	 2	 706	 70	 Wataru Hashimura (端村航)	 24	 707	 71	 Carlos Méndez García-Barroso	 30	 715	 72	 Ivan Zabrodin	 33	 719	 73	 Corey Sakowski	 33	 721	 74	 Natthaphat Mahtani (ณัฐภัทร จี มาทานี)	 25	 733	 75	 José Leonardo Chaparro Prieto	 30	 738	 76	 Syuhei Omura (大村周平)	 18	 740	 77	 Justin Thomas	 28	 746	 77	 Zixi Yan (严子希)	 14	 746	 79	 Jakub Wojtaszewski	 15	 750	 80	 Rasul Gamzabekov	 2	 759	 81	 Adam Sari	 1	 770	 82	 Xiao Hu (胡霄)	 25	 781	 83	 Michał Pleskowicz	 29	 783	 84	 Gunnar Krig	 31	 787	 84	 Wojciech Knott	 29	 787	 86	 Artem Melikian (Артем Мелікян)	 31	 792	 87	 Richard Jay S. Apagar	 17	 806	 88	 Adrian Jorghy	 16	 811	 89	 Felipe Rueda Hernández	 20	 817	 90	 Ping-Yueh Huang (黃品越)	 24	 819	 91	 Ville Seppänen	 25	 826	 92	 Wilson Tan Wei Siun	 12	 840	 93	 Harris Chan	 11	 841	 94	 Diego Millán Otón	 5	 844	 95	 Walker Welch	 33	 846	 96	 Wojciech Pilarski	 2	 847	 97	 Nithin Babu	 13	 855	 98	 Jeong Gi Hong	 4	 864	 98	 Zenan Lai (赖泽楠)	 2	 864	 100	 Jiawen Wu (吴嘉文)	 33	 869	

Used Database from 9/13/14





Spoiler: Worst World Rank (with Filter of 10 or more Events)




*#**Name**# Events** Worst Ranking	* 1	 Antoine Cantin	 33	 186	 2	 Milán Baticz	 29	 235	 3	 Evan Liu	 33	 295	 4	 SeungBeom Cho (조승범)	 24	 302	 5	 John Brechon	 33	 318	 6	 Morten Arborg	 23	 329	 7	 Daniel Sheppard	 33	 331	 8	 Bence Barát	 33	 343	 9	 Yu Nakajima (中島悠)	 32	 348	 10	 Feliks Zemdegs	 31	 358	 11	 Robert Yau	 31	 361	 12	 Erik Akkersdijk	 31	 362	 13	 Christopher Olson	 32	 430	 14	 Ciarán Beahan	 24	 477	 15	 Jorge Castillo Matas	 27	 478	 16	 Marcin Zalewski	 28	 479	 17	 Bill Wang	 16	 502	 18	 Simon Westlund	 33	 536	 19	 Lucas Wesche	 32	 539	 20	 Nathan Dwyer	 29	 542	 21	 Qingbin Chen (陈庆斌)	 20	 545	 22	 Takumi Yoshida (吉田匠)	 20	 546	 23	 Louis Cormier	 31	 555	 24	 Emanuel Rheinert	 32	 562	 25	 Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)	 31	 566	 26	 Tomoya Iida (飯田朋也)	 14	 582	 27	 Ben Whitmore	 33	 587	 28	 Jan Bentlage	 33	 590	 29	 Fakhri Raihaan	 29	 595	 30	 Hao-Zheng Lin (林浩正)	 14	 601	 31	 Hendry Cahyadi	 29	 604	 32	 Dániel Varga	 31	 608	 33	 Alfrisa Diva Wandana	 18	 610	 34	 Austin Reed	 30	 619	 35	 Simon Crawford	 13	 626	 36	 Maarten Smit	 31	 629	 37	 Mats Valk	 30	 634	 38	 David Woner	 28	 645	 39	 Kevin Costello III	 30	 665	 40	 Daniel Cano Salgado	 29	 672	 41	 Wataru Hashimura (端村航)	 24	 707	 42	 Carlos Méndez García-Barroso	 30	 715	 43	 Ivan Zabrodin	 33	 719	 44	 Corey Sakowski	 33	 721	 45	 Natthaphat Mahtani (ณัฐภัทร จี มาทานี)	 25	 733	 46	 José Leonardo Chaparro Prieto	 30	 738	 47	 Syuhei Omura (大村周平)	 18	 740	 48	 Zixi Yan (严子希)	 14	 746	 48	 Justin Thomas	 28	 746	 50	 Jakub Wojtaszewski	 15	 750	 51	 Xiao Hu (胡霄)	 25	 781	 52	 Michał Pleskowicz	 29	 783	 53	 Wojciech Knott	 29	 787	 53	 Gunnar Krig	 31	 787	 55	 Artem Melikian (Артем Мелікян)	 31	 792	 56	 Richard Jay S. Apagar	 17	 806	 57	 Adrian Jorghy	 16	 811	 58	 Felipe Rueda Hernández	 20	 817	 59	 Ping-Yueh Huang (黃品越)	 24	 819	 60	 Ville Seppänen	 25	 826	 61	 Wilson Tan Wei Siun	 12	 840	 62	 Harris Chan	 11	 841	 63	 Walker Welch	 33	 846	 64	 Nithin Babu	 13	 855	 65	 Jiawen Wu (吴嘉文)	 33	 869	 66	 Michael Gottlieb	 25	 874	 67	 Yu Sajima (佐島優)	 26	 877	 68	 Mitchell Lane	 27	 881	 69	 Ruben Ramos	 12	 883	 70	 Callum Hales-Jepp	 33	 885	 71	 Elmo Tiitola	 14	 887	 72	 Jakub Kipa	 26	 888	 73	 Timothy Sun	 33	 889	 74	 Jure Gregorc	 25	 897	 75	 Matic Omulec	 30	 900	 76	 Sébastien Auroux	 33	 903	 77	 Luke Tycksen	 20	 908	 78	 Leon Schmidtchen	 24	 929	 79	 Kim Jokinen	 32	 932	 80	 Keita Nomura (野村啓太)	 12	 938	 81	 AJ Blair	 30	 944	 82	 Blake Thompson	 26	 946	 83	 Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호)	 29	 950	 84	 Nathan Soria	 22	 969	 84	 Michael Young	 29	 969	 84	 Wojciech Szatanowski	 31	 969	 87	 Chia-Wei Lu (呂家維)	 26	 974	 88	 Kyrylo Danyleiko (Кирило Данилейко)	 25	 975	 89	 Yi-Heng Lee (李宜衡)	 14	 980	 90	 Nurym Kudaibergen	 21	 984	 91	 Felix Lee	 31	 987	 92	 Daniel Wu	 25	 992	 93	 Rami Sbahi	 29	 1004	 94	 Ainesh Sevellaraja	 32	 1009	 94	 Jakob Kogler	 33	 1009	 94	 Akash Rupela	 33	 1009	 97	 Thanaporn Sichanugrist (ธนพร สิชฌนุกฤษฎ์)	 18	 1015	 98	 James Hamory	 28	 1016	 98	 Jakob Obleser	 28	 1016	 100	 Baramee Pookcharoen (บารมี พุกเจริญ)	 24	 1022	

Used Database from 9/13/14


----------



## TMOY (Sep 15, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> My guess is that all results will stay as UK results (including current NRs set by Scots). Then whoever has Scottish nationality will start setting results ranked under Scotland.



2e2) Competitors with updates to their citizenship status may change their country of representation in their first competition of a calendar year.

Which means that all Scots who have already competed at least once in 2014 would still compete for UK until the end of the year, and that the first Scottish NRs would be set by newcomers or cubers who haven't competed for a long time. That would be pretty weird.


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 15, 2014)

Longest time between WRs? The WRs can come from different events. 1982 WRs excluded. For obvious reasons.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 15, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Stuff about pairs of competitors with different nationalities


Thanks!
Maybe it would be even more interesting to see competitors with nationalities of different continents 
(It's ok, just a thought, not really a serious request)


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 15, 2014)

TMOY said:


> 2e2) Competitors with updates to their citizenship status may change their country of representation in their first competition of a calendar year.
> 
> Which means that all Scots who have already competed at least once in 2014 would still compete for UK until the end of the year, and that the first Scottish NRs would be set by newcomers or cubers who haven't competed for a long time. That would be pretty weird.


I may be mistaken but I think this regulation was changed sometime in the last year as my memory doesn't remember it like this.
I used to think that if your nationality changes such that you are no longer a citizen of the country you used to represent, you would change WCA nationality immediately, and the regulation only applied to those who have a choice of WCA nationality (e.g. dual citizenship) to stop them from changing every week. But now that I read the current 2e2, it suggests otherwise


----------



## Ninja Storm (Sep 15, 2014)

TheDubDubJr said:


> Spoiler: Worst World Rank
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm so bad at Pyraminx, I don't even make the list :C


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 15, 2014)

TheDubDubJr said:


> Spoiler: Worst World Rank
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That top10 xD


----------



## Stefan (Sep 15, 2014)

TheDubDubJr said:


> Spoiler: Worst World Rank
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Extension idea: Include the event responsible for the worst rank.


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 15, 2014)

TheDubDubJr said:


> Worst World Rank stuff



2x2 single ruins everything >_>


----------



## Carrot (Sep 16, 2014)

Spoiler: Worst Ranking at Euro for any round





```
1	21	Przemysław Kaleta   
2	28	Sei Sugama (洲鎌星)    
3	29	Morten Arborg
4	34	Philipp Weyer
5	34	Sameer Mahmood
6	41	Javier Cabezuelo Sánchez 
7	42	Louis Cormier
8	42	Simon Westlund
9	44	Jan Bentlage
10	44	Breandan Vallance
11	45	Wojciech Knott
12	46	Emanuel Rheinert
13	48	Oscar Roth Andersen
14	48	Ivan Vynnyk
15	50	Mats Valk
16	51	Cornelius Dieckmann
17	52	Jakub Wolniewicz      
18	52	Diego Millán Otón
19	53	Erik Akkersdijk
20	54	Alexander Lau 
21	55	Leon Schmidtchen 
22	55	Dmitry Dobrjakov
23	56	Bence Barat
24	56	Laura Ohrndorf
25	56	Wojciech Szatanowski    
26	56	Bence Barát
27	58	Valentin Hoffmann
28	58	Jure Gregorc
29	59	Dario Roa Sánchez   
30	59	Carlos Méndez García-Barroso      

Worth to mention:
Sebastian Weyer: 6 if not for Pyraminx.
István Kocza: 19 if not for 3x3x3
```


----------



## Ninja Storm (Sep 19, 2014)

Lowest std. devs. for the counting 3 solves of an avg5?


----------



## kcl (Sep 19, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> Lowest std. devs. for the counting 3 solves of an avg5?



TMOY has 0 in a 2x2 average. It was like 6.04x3.


----------



## supercavitation (Sep 19, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> TMOY has 0 in a 2x2 average. It was like 6.04x3.



Went through all of his solves manually for 2x2. He's got one with three 6.06s (at Worlds 2011, the other two were 9.21 and 5.22), one with two 6.96s, one with two 5.52s, one with two 5.43s, one with two 7.41s, one with two 6.43s, and one with a 5.66 and 5.65. 

Follow up question: Who has the most averages or means in competition that have two solves of the same time?


----------



## Lid (Sep 19, 2014)

supercavitation said:


> Follow up question: Who has the most averages or means in competition that have two solves of the same time?


I hope I got this right 



Spoiler: For each competitor





```
38	[URL="http://www.worldcubingassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2005REYN01"]2005REYN01[/URL]	Tim Reynolds, USA
37	[URL="http://www.worldcubingassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008BARA01"]2008BARA01[/URL]	Bence Barát, Hungary
32	[URL="http://www.worldcubingassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008AURO01"]2008AURO01[/URL]	Sébastien Auroux, Germany
30	[URL="http://www.worldcubingassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010BENT01"]2010BENT01[/URL]	Jan Bentlage, Germany
28	[URL="http://www.worldcubingassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006GALE01"]2006GALE01[/URL]	Arnaud van Galen, Netherlands
27	[URL="http://www.worldcubingassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2005AKKE01"]2005AKKE01[/URL]	Erik Akkersdijk, Netherlands
26	[URL="http://www.worldcubingassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008COUR01"]2008COUR01[/URL]	François Courtès, France
26	[URL="http://www.worldcubingassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007JAKU01"]2007JAKU01[/URL]	Marcin Jakubowski, Poland
25	[URL="http://www.worldcubingassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008VARG01"]2008VARG01[/URL]	Dániel Varga, Hungary
25	[URL="http://www.worldcubingassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008PADL01"]2008PADL01[/URL]	Piotr Michał Padlewski, Poland
24	[URL="http://www.worldcubingassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2005BATI01"]2005BATI01[/URL]	Milán Baticz, Hungary
23	[URL="http://www.worldcubingassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2004GALL02"]2004GALL02[/URL]	Clément Gallet, France
23	[URL="http://www.worldcubingassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003BURT01"]2003BURT01[/URL]	Bob Burton, USA
22	[URL="http://www.worldcubingassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008JAFF01"]2008JAFF01[/URL]	Justin Jaffray, Canada
21	[URL="http://www.worldcubingassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006BUUS01"]2006BUUS01[/URL]	Henrik Buus Aagaard, Denmark
21	[URL="http://www.worldcubingassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009TIRA01"]2009TIRA01[/URL]	Javier Tirado Ortiz, Spain
21	[URL="http://www.worldcubingassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006OKAY01"]2006OKAY01[/URL]	Yohei Oka (岡要平), Japan
20	[URL="http://www.worldcubingassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003VAND01"]2003VAND01[/URL]	Lars Vandenbergh, Belgium
20	[URL="http://www.worldcubingassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007VALK01"]2007VALK01[/URL]	Mats Valk, Netherlands
20	[URL="http://www.worldcubingassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008BRAN01"]2008BRAN01[/URL]	Filippo Brancaleoni, Italy
```






Spoiler: For each event





```
2453	333
1934	magic
1907	222
483	333oh
479	pyram
459	mmagic
282	444
121	555
111	clock
45	skewb
37	sq1
26	minx
6	666
5	777
3	333mbf
1	333ft
1	333mbo
```



_WCA_export473_20140916_


----------



## hcfong (Sep 19, 2014)

Sorry if this has already been done (I searched for it, but couldn't find). anyway, I received a registration for Eat Sleep Cube Repeat today from someone who last competed in 2009. So I'd like to know what the longest time between 2 competitions is for a competitor. Thanks.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Sep 19, 2014)

hcfong said:


> Sorry if this has already been done (I searched for it, but couldn't find). anyway, I received a registration for Eat Sleep Cube Repeat today from someone who last competed in 2009. So I'd like to know what the longest time between 2 competitions is for a competitor. Thanks.


 asuming not counting the first WC?


----------



## hcfong (Sep 19, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> asuming not counting the first WC?



Of course


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 19, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> asuming not counting the first WC?



And including, if possible


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 19, 2014)

I think that request has been fulfilled before, but I don't know what search terms to use to find it


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 19, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> I think that request has been fulfilled before, but I don't know what search terms to use to find it



Is there an easy way to collect together all the previous questions and answers in this thread into one central location?


----------



## Stefan (Sep 20, 2014)

cmhardw said:


> Is there an easy way to collect together all the previous questions and answers in this thread into one central location?



Here's a hack using spoiler labels, not sure how useful:


Spoiler




[post=744469]- Ok here's the full list, maybe others see more odd stuff?[/post]Stefan#816[post=759349]- sub31s[/post]Stefan#907[post=759352]- Graph[/post]vcuber13#908[post=771393]- Links[/post]Evan Liu#1020[post=842900]- Wins in most different official events
- Podiums in most different official events
- Most podiums without winning
- Most wins without a 2nd/3rd
- Podium in every event entered
- Most events entered without a podium
- Most events entered without winning[/post]kinch2002#1408[post=864555]- The rest
- The rest[/post]Lid#1455[post=864667]- People
- Countries[/post]RCTACameron#1459[post=898191]- 2x2 Cube
- Rubik's Cube
- 4x4 Cube
- 5x5 Cube
- 6x6 Cube
- 7x7 Cube
- Rubik's Cube: Blindfolded
- Rubik's Cube: Fewest Moves
- Rubik's Cube: with feet
- Rubik's Cube: Multiple Blindfolded
- 3x3 one-handed
- 4x4 Blindfolded
- 5x5 Blindfolded
- Rubik's Clock
- Megaminx
- Pyraminx
- Square-1[/post]cubizh#1764[post=898540]- First Solve Success Rates
- Illustrative Chart[/post]cubizh#1774[post=898547]- Durations of competitions in days
- How often each weekday was used
- The competitions on Wednesdays[/post]Stefan#1777[post=898592]- Table of Medals[/post]cubizh#1785[post=899202]- Competitions with 3 or more delegates (oficially designated to the competition)
- Chart of delegates by competition distribution
- Competitions with no delegates[/post]cubizh#1795[post=899630]- Delegates that attended Worlds 2013[/post]cubizh#1801[post=900033]- FMC Streaks[/post]cubizh#1811[post=901321]- Fewest Percentage of National participants[/post]cubizh#1831[post=901594]- Closest Averages (without DNF/DNSs)[/post]cubizh#1834[post=901802]- 3x3 Averages of 5 sorted by lowest standard deviation[/post]cubizh#1842[post=901973]- Top female cuber by number of competitions
- Video[/post]cubizh#1855[post=902060]- Top female cuber by number of competitions[/post]Stefan#1859[post=903234]- Number of solves needed to improve 3x3 Single PB[/post]cubizh#1862[post=903297]- Number of solves needed to improve 3x3 PB Average[/post]cubizh#1865[post=904443]- Average of all 3x3 averages recorded in competitions of the year[/post]cubizh#1875[post=905875]- Competitions through the years by country (updated)[/post]cubizh#1879[post=905937]- Top 10 2013 Comps with the least ammount of competitors (as of Sept 29th)[/post]cubizh#1885[post=906174]- Nationalities sorted by date of first competitor's competition[/post]cubizh#1886[post=906182]- Slowest 3x3 Average times in Finals (or combined finals)
- Slowest 3x3 Average times to ever win a Final (or combined final)[/post]cubizh#1888[post=906261]- Winning averages through time[/post]cubizh#1893[post=906764]- Country Population per Delegate
- Country's Area per Delegate[/post]cubizh#1897[post=907277]- Best 2x2 vs. Best 3x3 average
- Best 2x2 vs. Best 3x3 average(zoomed)
- Best 3x3 vs. Best 4x4 average
- Best 3x3 vs. Best 4x4 average (zoomed)[/post]cubizh#1898[post=907323]- 3BLD vs. 4BLD
- 4BLD vs. 5BLD[/post]cubizh#1902[post=907428]- 3x3 vs. 3x3 with feet
- 3x3 vs. 3x3 one handed
- 3x3 vs. 5x5
- 3x3 vs. 6x6
- 3x3 vs. 7x7
- 3x3 vs. clock
- 3x3 vs. megaminx
- 3x3 vs. pyraminx
- 3x3 vs. sq-1[/post]cubizh#1907[post=907685]- Days of a year without a competition
- Days of a year with most competitions
- Number of competitions per month of the year[/post]cubizh#1909[post=907775]- Greatest competitive gaps[/post]cubizh#1911[post=907809]- Best 4BLD Firsts
- Best 5BLD Firsts[/post]cubizh#1916[post=909079]- All Events - Singles
- All Events - Averages
- All Events - Singles - Individual
- All Events - Averages- Individual
- Individual Events - Singles
- 2x2x2 Single
- 3x3x3 Single
- 4x4x4 Single
- 5x5x5 Single
- 6x6x6 Single
- 7x7x7 Single
- 3x3x3 OH Single
- 3x3x3 Feet Single
- Clock Single
- Megaminx Single
- Pyraminx Single
- Square-1 Single
- 3x3x3 FM Single
- 3x3x3 BLD Single
- 4x4x4 BLD Single
- 5x5x5 BLD Single
- MultiBLD Single
- Individual Events - Averages
- 2x2x2 Average
- 3x3x3 Average
- 4x4x4 Average
- 5x5x5 Average
- 6x6x6 Average
- 7x7x7 Average
- 3x3x3 OH Average
- 3x3x3 Feet Average
- Clock Average
- Megaminx Average
- Pyraminx Average
- Square-1 Average[/post]kinch2002#1922[post=909305]- Best Pyra Podiums[/post]cubizh#1925[post=909825]- Top 100 Mean of 5[/post]TheDubDubJr#1932[post=911071]- Complete results
- Complete Chart
- Distribution of competitors per year by country
- 2003
- 2004
- 2005
- 2006
- 2007
- 2008
- 2009
- 2010
- 2011
- 2012
- 2013[/post]cubizh#1939[post=912749]- FMC Primes[/post]cubizh#1946[post=913956]- 2x2
- 3x3
- 3x3 with feet
- 3x3 one handed
- 4x4
- 5x5
- 6x6
- 7x7
- Clock
- Megaminx
- Pyraminx
- Square-1[/post]cubizh#1958[post=913986]- Number of completed event averages by competitors[/post]cubizh#1959[post=914000]- Competitors with same single/average rankings[/post]cubizh#1960[post=914048]- number of close single and average ranks[/post]Stefan#1963[post=914629]- WCA Profile Changes
- Countries of Origin and Destination
- Number of Name Changes[/post]cubizh#1966[post=914678]- WCA Competitors sorted by most finals/combined finals won
- By Event
- 2x2
- 3x3
- 4x4
- 5x5
- 6x6
- 7x7
- 3x3 blindfolded
- 3x3 Fewest Moves
- 3x3 with feet
- 3x3 multi blindfolded
- multiblind old style
- 3x3 one handed
- 4x4 blindfolded
- 5x5 blindfolded
- Clock
- magic
- megaminx
- master magic
- pyraminx
- square-1[/post]cubizh#1967[post=914991]- number of best-of-1 rounds[/post]Stefan#1984[post=915066]- Dates with most comps
- Evolution of competitions per date[/post]cubizh#1987[post=915304]- Who's who? (Number of same name people)
- Who's who?(extra odd)[/post]cubizh#1990[post=915524]- Most wins in comps (non-DNF)
- Clean sweeps (wins in every competition event) (non-DNF wins)[/post]cubizh#1991[post=915626]- Most common singles[/post]cubizh#1995[post=915634]- Most frequent times[/post]Stefan#1996[post=915657]- Most frequent times by competitor[/post]Stefan#1998[post=916238]- Most frequent times by competitor (only current events)[/post]Stefan#2005[post=916748]- 3x3 Inverted Worst Solves Ranking (or fastest worst solves)[/post]cubizh#2008[post=917236]- Fastest worst 4x4 solves for competitors with 10 or more rounds[/post]cubizh#2011[post=917714]- Most NRs Singles
- Most NRs Averages
- Total NRs[/post]cubizh#2012[post=917943]- Distant Best Average / Best Single Ratios
- Closest Best Average / Best Single Ratios[/post]cubizh#2013[post=919085]- Top100 solve distribution[/post]cubizh#2019[post=919096]- Top 100 3x3 competitors (single) that have beaten their PB by more than 1 second[/post]cubizh#2020[post=920981]- Program
- 196 People with 0 nemeses
- 106 People with 1 nemeses
- 54 People with 2 nemeses
- 59 People with 3 nemeses
- 58 People with 4 nemeses
- 52 People with 5 nemeses
- 41 People with 6 nemeses
- 38 People with 7 nemeses
- 37 People with 8 nemeses
- 42 People with 9 nemeses
- 43 People with 10 nemeses[/post]Stefan#2035[post=921374]- Program
- Top 100[/post]cubizh#2065[post=921405]- Shorter ending
- Even shorter ending
- Shortest ending[/post]Stefan#2068[post=921494]- 195 People without nemeses, sorted by best rank[/post]Stefan#2074[post=921631]- Video[/post]cubizh#2079[post=921876]- Click me![/post]Lid#2092[post=921944]- Single
- 2x2 (Top 100 of 196 competitors)	
- 3x3 (Top 100 of 9458 competitors) 
- 333bf (12 competitors) 
- 3x3 Fewest Moves	(4 competitors) 
- 333ft (1 competitor) 
- 333 one handed (24 competitors) 
- 4x4 (30 competitors) 
- 5x5 (8 competitors) 
- 7x7 (1 competitor) 
- Clock (8 competitors) 
- Megaminx	(9 competitors) 
- Pyraminx (Top 100 of 112 competitors) 
- Square-1 (11 competitors) [/post]cubizh#2097[post=922186]- 2-7 Sum of Ranks
- 2-7 Time Distribution
- Same chart with tendency lines[/post]cubizh#2103[post=922865]- All with 10 or more sub10 averages on clock[/post]Lid#2114[post=922883]- Single
- Average[/post]cubizh#2115[post=923555]- Program[/post]Stefan#2124[post=923557]- Program[/post]Stefan#2126[post=924256]- Countries sorted by date of first competitor (newest to oldest)[/post]cubizh#2133[post=924664]- Africa
- Asia
- North and South America
- Oceania
- Europe[/post]cubizh#2138[post=925409]- Multibld results without 3BLD sucess[/post]cubizh#2144[post=925809]- Similar Averages (4 out of 5 similar results)[/post]cubizh#2156[post=925893]- Total Single NRs (Table)
- Total NRs Single (Chart)
- Total Average NRs (Table)
- Total NRs Average (Chart)
- Total NRs (Table)
- Total NRs (Chart)[/post]cubizh#2157[post=925924]- Best 3x3 single PB improvements[/post]cubizh#2158[post=925948]- competitions with several rounds of FMC=[/post]Stefan#2160[post=925988]- FMC rolling average (using WCA_export210_20131125.tsv.zip)
- Code (Python 2)[/post]Stefan#2162[post=926366]- Single
- Average[/post]cubizh#2170[post=926582]- Top 100 2x2x2 podiums
- Bonus 10 worse podiums[/post]Lid#2178[post=926604]- Top 10 podiums:[/post]Lid#2179[post=926695]- Top 100 2x2 Podium Competitors[/post]cubizh#2184[post=927032]- 2x2 - 47 competitions
- 3x3 - 84 competitions
- 4x4 - 100 of 173 competitions
- 5x5 - 100 of 281 competitions
- 3x3 one handed - 100 of 118 competitions
- Clock - 62 competitions
- (Magic) - 33 competitions
- Megaminx - 100 of 180 competitions
- (Master Magic) - 51 competitions
- Pyraminx - 75 competitions
- Square-1 - 95 competitions[/post]cubizh#2189[post=927144]- Sum of Single Ranks for State of Iowa, USA
- Sum of Single Ranks for State of Minnesota, USA[/post]Mikel#2194[post=927542]- 3x3x3 bld successes by country
- 3x3x3 bld sub60s by country[/post]Lid#2199[post=927555]- Most 5bld DNFs without a success (10 or more)
- Most 4bld DNFs without a success (10 or more)[/post]Lid#2201[post=927593]- Worst of winner divided by best of others in the final[/post]Stefan#2206[post=927793]- Feliks world records[/post]Stefan#2209[post=928290]- 5x5 BLD Number of Results per Person for North America
- 5x5 BLD Number of Competitors by Country[/post]Mikel#2222[post=928675]- Top 100 2x2x2 Means[/post]Lid#2230[post=928724]- Top 100 Pyraminx mean of 5
- Top 100 Megaminx mean of 5[/post]Lid#2233[post=928734]- PB Average Streaks[/post]cubizh#2236[post=929000]- PB Single Streaks
- Both Single+Average Streaks[/post]cubizh#2241[post=929081]- Summary
- People With &gt;1 Event
- All Occurences[/post]kinch2002#2242[post=929187]- Highest 3x3 win percentage (20 or more 3x3 events completed)[/post]cubizh#2246[post=929331]- Distribution of first digit timed results[/post]cubizh#2248[post=934954]- Rank for countries in each event single
- 2x2x2
- 3x3x3
- 4x4x4
- 5x5x5
- 6x6x6
- 7x7x7
- OH
- Sq-1
- Megaminx
- Pyraminx
- WF
- Clock
- FM
- 3BLD
- 4BLD
- 5BLD
- MBLD[/post]sneze2r#2272[post=939478]- Stackmat Gap Percentage
- Stackmat Gap Percentage at Worlds[/post]Stefan#2287[post=942624]- Close Calls[/post]cubizh#2296[post=944935]- Pyraminx WR close calls (Single)[/post]cubizh#2323[post=944957]- 2013 WCA stats[/post]Lid#2324[post=945643]- 2012 WCA stats[/post]Lid#2325[post=947718]- Total time for events
- By Year
- 333	
- 444	
- 555	
- 333bf	
- 333oh	
- minx	
- pyram	
- sq1	
- clock	
- 444bf	
- 555bf	
- magic	
- mmagic	
- 333ft	
- 222	
- 666	
- 777	
- skewb	[/post]cubizh#2334[post=949872]- https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...Id=skewb&amp;years=&amp;mixHist=Mixed+History
- https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...ars=&amp;show=100+Persons&amp;average=Average[/post]Carrot#2340[post=950893]- Full list[/post]Lid#2357[post=951167]- List for 9.xy avgs[/post]Lid#2359[post=955796]- Closest OH / 3x3 ratio
- Farthest OH / 3x3 ratio
- Fastest 3x3 avg without OH avg
- Fastest OH avg without 3x3 avg[/post]cubizh#2379[post=955932]- Top 10 Clock Podiums[/post]Lid#2384[post=956639]- Most NRs holders per Country[/post]Lid#2395[post=956643]- Mosts NRs currently (max 33)[/post]Lid#2396[post=956943]- Credit goes to Stefan for writing the pythong script used
- 271 People with 0 nemeses
- 125 People with 1 nemeses
- 54 People with 2 nemeses
- 63 People with 3 nemeses
- 54 People with 4 nemeses
- 52 People with 5 nemeses
- 37 People with 6 nemeses
- 38 People with 7 nemeses
- 45 People with 8 nemeses
- 32 People with 9 nemeses
- 45 People with 10 nemeses[/post]Carrot#2403[post=958720]- New WCA Members by Month (2010-2013 period)[/post]cubizh#2414[post=959790]- All events single / average ranks
- 222
- 333
- 333bf
- 333fm
- 333ft
- 333oh
- 444
- 555
- 666
- 777
- clock
- minx
- pyram
- skewb
- sq1[/post]cubizh#2419[post=959808]- Avg Rank / Single Rank
- 222
- 333
- 333bf
- 333fm
- 333ft
- 333oh
- 444
- 555
- 666
- 777
- clock
- minx
- pyram
- skewb
- sq1[/post]cubizh#2421[post=962587]- First Bests
- Number of averages for competitors[/post]cubizh#2423[post=963007]- Most DNFs (top25)
- Most DNFs without BLD (top28)[/post]Lid#2426[post=970175]- Very fast singles in averages (times in seconds)
- 2x2
- 3x3
- 4x4
- 5x5
- 6x6
- 7x7
- 3BLD
- Feet
- 3x3 OH
- Clock
- Megaminx
- Pyraminx
- Skewb
- Square-1[/post]cubizh#2453[post=974131]- Most wins in each current event[/post]Lid#2465[post=974443]- Number of People Competing in each Year
- Number of New People each Year
- Percentage of Competitors who are New
- Total Participation (Each competitor at each competition counts as 1)
- 2012 to 2013 growth
- Number of Competitions (including announced future comps)[/post]kinch2002#2470[post=979057]- Rubik's Cube
- 4x4
- 5x5
- 2x2
- 3x3 One-Handed
- Megaminx
- Pyraminx
- Square-1
- Rubik's Clock
- Skewb
- Rank of 10th average with a DNF for each event
- # of averages with at least one DNF on top1000 results[/post]Pro94#2501[post=980096]- 5BLD/4BLD Ratios[/post]Evan Liu#2540[post=981202]- Top 25 highest 3bld success rate (minimum 10 solves)[/post]Lid#2561[post=990077]- All with more than one 333bf mean[/post]Lid#2622[post=990972]- Sum of all bld ranks(including 3bld mean)[/post]sneze2r#2640[post=991460]- Singles
- Averages
- the previous update (August 26, 2013 WCA export)[/post]Evan Liu#2647[post=992541]- Countries sorted by date of last official WCA competition (oldest to newest)[/post]cubizh#2657[post=992859]- Competitors with 7+ points (50)[/post]Lid#2666[post=992875]- FWRs[/post]Lid#2668[post=994918]- Most &quot;genderless&quot; countries
- Most competitions as &quot;genderless&quot;[/post]Lid#2673[post=995571]- 2x2x2
- Fewest Moves
- 5x5x5 Blindfolded[/post]kinch2002#2679[post=998644]- Sum of Country Singles
- Sum of Country Averages[/post]kinch2002#2698[post=1000657]- Full list[/post]Lid#2718[post=1000658]- Full list[/post]Lid#2719[post=1004655]- Cities with most competitions[/post]Stefan#2732[post=1006414]- Competition Days by Country (sorted by CompetitionDays)
- Competition Days by Country (sorted by DaysPerCompetition)[/post]Stefan#2734[post=1008252]- top25 single
- top25 average[/post]Lid#2783[post=1008351]- 10WR+5CR+1NR (all-time)
- 10WR+5CR+1NR (current)[/post]Stefan#2793[post=1008352]- Only WRs, no other regional records[/post]Stefan#2794[post=1008359]- Events - highest DNF percentage[/post]Stefan#2796[post=1008362]- Only WRs, no other regional records[/post]Stefan#2797[post=1008461]- Average 3x3 time by year[/post]Stefan#2803[post=1009138]- FMC solves by year
- FMC DNF/DNS by year
- FMC solve range distribution[/post]cubizh#2822[post=1011166]- Sum of Country Singles
- Sum of Country Averages[/post]kinch2002#2839[post=1011212]- Podiums By Event
- Podiums By Year
- Podiums By Person
- Podiums By Country[/post]Lid#2841[post=1011218]- Most NRs: 70 or more (not counting CR/WR)
- All females[/post]Lid#2842[post=1011281]- Bouns list including CR &amp; WR also (70+)[/post]Lid#2850[post=1011290]- Female Podiums[/post]Stefan#2851[post=1011427]- BLD statistics per year[/post]Stefan#2852[post=1011703]- Most consecutive competitions with at least one new personal best, starting with your first competition[/post]Stefan#2869[post=1011708]- One Trick Ponies[/post]Stefan#2871[post=1011787]- Most consecutive competitions with at least one personal best, starting with your first competition[/post]Stefan#2873[post=1011909]- Code to find people who succeeded at their first 3BLD, 4BLD and 5BLD[/post]Stefan#2880[post=1012899]- Pairs at most competitions (minimum 50)
- Triples at most competitions (minimum 50)[/post]Stefan#2896[post=1012932]- Largest competitions ranked by number of competitors
- Largest competitions in USA ranked by number of competitors[/post]Mike Hughey#2900[post=1012934]- Competitions with most solves
- USA competition total solves[/post]Mike Hughey#2901[post=1012952]- Longest time taken for any two competitors to reunite[/post]Stefan#2905[post=1013189]- 4BLD success at first competition[/post]Stefan#2913[post=1013321]- 4x4x4 BLD streak
- 5x5x5 BLD streak
- 3x3x3 BLD streak, 10 or more
- 3x3x3 sub10s in row[/post]Lid#2917[post=1013386]- 266 People with 0 nemeses
- 114 People with 1 nemeses
- 76 People with 2 nemeses
- 69 People with 3 nemeses
- 60 People with 4 nemeses
- 59 People with 5 nemeses
- 47 People with 6 nemeses
- 45 People with 7 nemeses
- 57 People with 8 nemeses
- 47 People with 9 nemeses
- 41 People with 10 nemeses[/post]Carrot#2920[post=1014734]- Events in Competitions 2014[/post]Stefan#2960[post=1014869]- Cuber with most NRs at one Competition (min 17)[/post]Stefan#2965[post=1014914]- Only one cuber faster in this event than in that (single)
- Only one cuber faster in this event than in that (average)[/post]Stefan#2968[post=1015201]- Rolling Average of 100[/post]Stefan#2976[post=1015438]- 3x3 Rolling Average of 5
- 3x3 Rolling Average of 12
- 3x3 Rolling Average of 50[/post]Stefan#2979[post=1015487]- Highest 3bld mean/single ratio
- Lowest 3bld mean/single ratio[/post]Lid#2982[post=1015522]- Most solves without DNF (per event)[/post]Stefan#2993[post=1015559]- Before this post[/post]Stefan#2995[post=1015566]- Longest streak of successfull solves in each event[/post]Lid#2996[post=1015647]- Most solves without DNFs (min 100)[/post]Stefan#3002[post=1015724]- Most solves in one event (min 700)[/post]Stefan#3005[post=1015974]- Percentage evolution of the current top 10 posters in this thread
- Data in case someone wants to have fun with this as well[/post]Stefan#3010[post=1016033]- Explanation[/post]Mikel#3018[post=1016077]- Hint/Thoughts[/post]Stefan#3023[post=1016186]- Worst World Rank for people who have completed everything[/post]TheDubDubJr#3029[post=1016537]- Pairs at most competitions representing different countries (minimum 30)[/post]Stefan#3039[post=1016548]- Best ambassadors to USA (minimum 5 competitions)[/post]Stefan#3040[post=1016568]- Exporting as HTML gives me[/post]Stefan#3042[post=1016835]- Worst World Rank
- Worst World Rank (with Filter of 10 or more Events)[/post]TheDubDubJr#3048[post=1017031]- Worst Ranking at Euro for any round[/post]Carrot#3057[post=1018050]- For each competitor
- For each event[/post]Lid#3061


----------



## Stefan (Sep 21, 2014)

TheDubDubJr said:


> It would be interesting to see thread stats for the Accomplishment Thread also.



I accidentally just found some:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=1688

You can also get there by going to the subforum of that thread and click on the "Replies:" number:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?34-General-Puzzle-Discussion


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 21, 2014)

hcfong said:


> Sorry if this has already been done (I searched for it, but couldn't find). anyway, I received a registration for Eat Sleep Cube Repeat today from someone who last competed in 2009. So I'd like to know what the longest time between 2 competitions is for a competitor. Thanks.



Kenneth Brandon (redkb) is one of the top.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 21, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Kenneth Brandon (redkb) is one of the top.



Good hint, thanks 

[post=907775]This statistic from last year[/post]


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 22, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Here's a hack using spoiler labels, not sure how useful:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Wow, this is cool. Thanks, Stefan!


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 22, 2014)

Yes, thanks Stefan, although I didn't use spoiler labels for the majority of mine


----------



## Stefan (Sep 22, 2014)

Glad you guys like it, and for me it already helped documenting where I posted stats (bottom here).

I might redo it to find some more or to organize it better, but I doubt it'll get significantly better without doing manual work.


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 22, 2014)

Think of people who actually post stats, filter for their posts, remove all posts that you already have in your list. Maybe that would be doable.

Edit: on second thoughts, a lot of old posts aren't so useful anyway as they're out of date. What would be better is an auto-updating stats site...I know people have tried to do it before. Then just add all the scripts/queries


----------



## Stefan (Sep 22, 2014)

Better version (shows more statistics and groups same-post ones):


Spoiler




[post=744469]- Ok here's the full list, maybe others see more odd stuff?[/post]Stefan#816[post=759349]- sub31s[/post]Stefan#907[post=759352]- Graph[/post]vcuber13#908[post=771393]- Links[/post]Evan Liu#1020[post=842900]- Wins in most different official events
- Podiums in most different official events
- Most podiums without winning
- Most wins without a 2nd/3rd
- Podium in every event entered
- Most events entered without a podium
- Most events entered without winning[/post]kinch2002#1408[post=864555]- The rest
- The rest[/post]Lid#1455[post=864667]- People
- Countries[/post]RCTACameron#1459[post=898191]- 2x2 Cube
- Rubik's Cube
- 4x4 Cube
- 5x5 Cube
- 6x6 Cube
- 7x7 Cube
- Rubik's Cube: Blindfolded
- Rubik's Cube: Fewest Moves
- Rubik's Cube: with feet
- Rubik's Cube: Multiple Blindfolded
- 3x3 one-handed
- 4x4 Blindfolded
- 5x5 Blindfolded
- Rubik's Clock
- Megaminx
- Pyraminx
- Square-1[/post]cubizh#1764[post=898540]- First Solve Success Rates
- Illustrative Chart[/post]cubizh#1774[post=898547]- Durations of competitions in days
- How often each weekday was used
- The competitions on Wednesdays[/post]Stefan#1777[post=898592]- Table of Medals[/post]cubizh#1785[post=899202]- Competitions with 3 or more delegates (oficially designated to the competition)
- Chart of delegates by competition distribution
- Competitions with no delegates[/post]cubizh#1795[post=899630]- Delegates that attended Worlds 2013[/post]cubizh#1801[post=900033]- FMC Streaks[/post]cubizh#1811[post=901321]- Fewest Percentage of National participants[/post]cubizh#1831[post=901594]- Closest Averages (without DNF/DNSs)[/post]cubizh#1834[post=901802]- 3x3 Averages of 5 sorted by lowest standard deviation[/post]cubizh#1842[post=901973]- Top female cuber by number of competitions
- Video[/post]cubizh#1855[post=902060]- Top female cuber by number of competitions[/post]Stefan#1859[post=903234]- Number of solves needed to improve 3x3 Single PB[/post]cubizh#1862[post=903297]- Number of solves needed to improve 3x3 PB Average[/post]cubizh#1865[post=904443]- Average of all 3x3 averages recorded in competitions of the year[/post]cubizh#1875[post=905875]- Competitions through the years by country (updated)[/post]cubizh#1879[post=905937]- Top 10 2013 Comps with the least ammount of competitors (as of Sept 29th)[/post]cubizh#1885[post=906174]- Nationalities sorted by date of first competitor's competition[/post]cubizh#1886[post=906182]- Slowest 3x3 Average times in Finals (or combined finals)
- Slowest 3x3 Average times to ever win a Final (or combined final)[/post]cubizh#1888[post=906261]- Winning averages through time[/post]cubizh#1893[post=906764]- Country Population per Delegate
- Country's Area per Delegate[/post]cubizh#1897[post=907277]- Best 2x2 vs. Best 3x3 average
- Best 2x2 vs. Best 3x3 average(zoomed)
- Best 3x3 vs. Best 4x4 average
- Best 3x3 vs. Best 4x4 average (zoomed)[/post]cubizh#1898[post=907323]- 3BLD vs. 4BLD
- 4BLD vs. 5BLD[/post]cubizh#1902[post=907428]- 3x3 vs. 3x3 with feet
- 3x3 vs. 3x3 one handed
- 3x3 vs. 5x5
- 3x3 vs. 6x6
- 3x3 vs. 7x7
- 3x3 vs. clock
- 3x3 vs. megaminx
- 3x3 vs. pyraminx
- 3x3 vs. sq-1[/post]cubizh#1907[post=907685]- Days of a year without a competition
- Days of a year with most competitions
- Number of competitions per month of the year[/post]cubizh#1909[post=907775]- Greatest competitive gaps[/post]cubizh#1911[post=907809]- Best 4BLD Firsts
- Best 5BLD Firsts[/post]cubizh#1916[post=909079]- All Events - Singles
- All Events - Averages
- All Events - Singles - Individual
- All Events - Averages- Individual
- Individual Events - Singles
- 2x2x2 Single
- 3x3x3 Single
- 4x4x4 Single
- 5x5x5 Single
- 6x6x6 Single
- 7x7x7 Single
- 3x3x3 OH Single
- 3x3x3 Feet Single
- Clock Single
- Megaminx Single
- Pyraminx Single
- Square-1 Single
- 3x3x3 FM Single
- 3x3x3 BLD Single
- 4x4x4 BLD Single
- 5x5x5 BLD Single
- MultiBLD Single
- Individual Events - Averages
- 2x2x2 Average
- 3x3x3 Average
- 4x4x4 Average
- 5x5x5 Average
- 6x6x6 Average
- 7x7x7 Average
- 3x3x3 OH Average
- 3x3x3 Feet Average
- Clock Average
- Megaminx Average
- Pyraminx Average
- Square-1 Average[/post]kinch2002#1922[post=909305]- Best Pyra Podiums[/post]cubizh#1925[post=909825]- Top 100 Mean of 5[/post]TheDubDubJr#1932[post=911071]- Complete results
- Complete Chart
- Distribution of competitors per year by country
- 2003
- 2004
- 2005
- 2006
- 2007
- 2008
- 2009
- 2010
- 2011
- 2012
- 2013[/post]cubizh#1939[post=912749]- FMC Primes[/post]cubizh#1946[post=913956]- 2x2
- 3x3
- 3x3 with feet
- 3x3 one handed
- 4x4
- 5x5
- 6x6
- 7x7
- Clock
- Megaminx
- Pyraminx
- Square-1[/post]cubizh#1958[post=913986]- Number of completed event averages by competitors[/post]cubizh#1959[post=914000]- Competitors with same single/average rankings[/post]cubizh#1960[post=914048]- number of close single and average ranks[/post]Stefan#1963[post=914629]- WCA Profile Changes
- Countries of Origin and Destination
- Number of Name Changes[/post]cubizh#1966[post=914678]- WCA Competitors sorted by most finals/combined finals won
- By Event
- 2x2
- 3x3
- 4x4
- 5x5
- 6x6
- 7x7
- 3x3 blindfolded
- 3x3 Fewest Moves
- 3x3 with feet
- 3x3 multi blindfolded
- multiblind old style
- 3x3 one handed
- 4x4 blindfolded
- 5x5 blindfolded
- Clock
- magic
- megaminx
- master magic
- pyraminx
- square-1[/post]cubizh#1967[post=914991]- number of best-of-1 rounds[/post]Stefan#1984[post=915066]- Dates with most comps
- Evolution of competitions per date[/post]cubizh#1987[post=915304]- Who's who? (Number of same name people)
- Who's who?(extra odd)[/post]cubizh#1990[post=915524]- Most wins in comps (non-DNF)
- Clean sweeps (wins in every competition event) (non-DNF wins)[/post]cubizh#1991[post=915626]- Most common singles[/post]cubizh#1995[post=915634]- Most frequent times[/post]Stefan#1996[post=915657]- Most frequent times by competitor[/post]Stefan#1998[post=916238]- Most frequent times by competitor (only current events)[/post]Stefan#2005[post=916748]- 3x3 Inverted Worst Solves Ranking (or fastest worst solves)[/post]cubizh#2008[post=917236]- Fastest worst 4x4 solves for competitors with 10 or more rounds[/post]cubizh#2011[post=917714]- Most NRs Singles
- Most NRs Averages
- Total NRs[/post]cubizh#2012[post=917943]- Distant Best Average / Best Single Ratios
- Closest Best Average / Best Single Ratios[/post]cubizh#2013[post=919085]- Top100 solve distribution[/post]cubizh#2019[post=919096]- Top 100 3x3 competitors (single) that have beaten their PB by more than 1 second[/post]cubizh#2020[post=920981]- Program
- 196 People with 0 nemeses
- 106 People with 1 nemeses
- 54 People with 2 nemeses
- 59 People with 3 nemeses
- 58 People with 4 nemeses
- 52 People with 5 nemeses
- 41 People with 6 nemeses
- 38 People with 7 nemeses
- 37 People with 8 nemeses
- 42 People with 9 nemeses
- 43 People with 10 nemeses[/post]Stefan#2035[post=921374]- Program
- Top 100[/post]cubizh#2065[post=921405]- Shorter ending
- Even shorter ending
- Shortest ending[/post]Stefan#2068[post=921494]- 195 People without nemeses, sorted by best rank[/post]Stefan#2074[post=921631]- Video[/post]cubizh#2079[post=921876]- Click me![/post]Lid#2092[post=921944]- Single
- 2x2 (Top 100 of 196 competitors)	
- 3x3 (Top 100 of 9458 competitors) 
- 333bf (12 competitors) 
- 3x3 Fewest Moves	(4 competitors) 
- 333ft (1 competitor) 
- 333 one handed (24 competitors) 
- 4x4 (30 competitors) 
- 5x5 (8 competitors) 
- 7x7 (1 competitor) 
- Clock (8 competitors) 
- Megaminx	(9 competitors) 
- Pyraminx (Top 100 of 112 competitors) 
- Square-1 (11 competitors) [/post]cubizh#2097[post=922186]- 2-7 Sum of Ranks
- 2-7 Time Distribution
- Same chart with tendency lines[/post]cubizh#2103[post=922865]- All with 10 or more sub10 averages on clock[/post]Lid#2114[post=922883]- Single
- Average[/post]cubizh#2115[post=923555]- Program[/post]Stefan#2124[post=923557]- Program[/post]Stefan#2126[post=924256]- Countries sorted by date of first competitor (newest to oldest)[/post]cubizh#2133[post=924664]- Africa
- Asia
- North and South America
- Oceania
- Europe[/post]cubizh#2138[post=925409]- Multibld results without 3BLD sucess[/post]cubizh#2144[post=925809]- Similar Averages (4 out of 5 similar results)[/post]cubizh#2156[post=925893]- Total Single NRs (Table)
- Total NRs Single (Chart)
- Total Average NRs (Table)
- Total NRs Average (Chart)
- Total NRs (Table)
- Total NRs (Chart)[/post]cubizh#2157[post=925924]- Best 3x3 single PB improvements[/post]cubizh#2158[post=925948]- competitions with several rounds of FMC=[/post]Stefan#2160[post=925988]- FMC rolling average (using WCA_export210_20131125.tsv.zip)
- Code (Python 2)[/post]Stefan#2162[post=926366]- Single
- Average[/post]cubizh#2170[post=926582]- Top 100 2x2x2 podiums
- Bonus 10 worse podiums[/post]Lid#2178[post=926604]- Top 10 podiums:[/post]Lid#2179[post=926695]- Top 100 2x2 Podium Competitors[/post]cubizh#2184[post=927032]- 2x2 - 47 competitions
- 3x3 - 84 competitions
- 4x4 - 100 of 173 competitions
- 5x5 - 100 of 281 competitions
- 3x3 one handed - 100 of 118 competitions
- Clock - 62 competitions
- (Magic) - 33 competitions
- Megaminx - 100 of 180 competitions
- (Master Magic) - 51 competitions
- Pyraminx - 75 competitions
- Square-1 - 95 competitions[/post]cubizh#2189[post=927144]- Sum of Single Ranks for State of Iowa, USA
- Sum of Single Ranks for State of Minnesota, USA[/post]Mikel#2194[post=927542]- 3x3x3 bld successes by country
- 3x3x3 bld sub60s by country[/post]Lid#2199[post=927555]- Most 5bld DNFs without a success (10 or more)
- Most 4bld DNFs without a success (10 or more)[/post]Lid#2201[post=927593]- Worst of winner divided by best of others in the final[/post]Stefan#2206[post=927793]- Feliks world records[/post]Stefan#2209[post=928290]- 5x5 BLD Number of Results per Person for North America
- 5x5 BLD Number of Competitors by Country[/post]Mikel#2222[post=928675]- Top 100 2x2x2 Means[/post]Lid#2230[post=928724]- Top 100 Pyraminx mean of 5
- Top 100 Megaminx mean of 5[/post]Lid#2233[post=928734]- PB Average Streaks[/post]cubizh#2236[post=929000]- PB Single Streaks
- Both Single+Average Streaks[/post]cubizh#2241[post=929081]- Summary
- People With &gt;1 Event
- All Occurences[/post]kinch2002#2242[post=929187]- Highest 3x3 win percentage (20 or more 3x3 events completed)[/post]cubizh#2246[post=929331]- Distribution of first digit timed results[/post]cubizh#2248[post=934954]- Rank for countries in each event single
- 2x2x2
- 3x3x3
- 4x4x4
- 5x5x5
- 6x6x6
- 7x7x7
- OH
- Sq-1
- Megaminx
- Pyraminx
- WF
- Clock
- FM
- 3BLD
- 4BLD
- 5BLD
- MBLD[/post]sneze2r#2272[post=939478]- Stackmat Gap Percentage
- Stackmat Gap Percentage at Worlds[/post]Stefan#2287[post=942624]- Close Calls[/post]cubizh#2296[post=944935]- Pyraminx WR close calls (Single)[/post]cubizh#2323[post=944957]- 2013 WCA stats[/post]Lid#2324[post=945643]- 2012 WCA stats[/post]Lid#2325[post=947718]- Total time for events
- By Year
- 333	
- 444	
- 555	
- 333bf	
- 333oh	
- minx	
- pyram	
- sq1	
- clock	
- 444bf	
- 555bf	
- magic	
- mmagic	
- 333ft	
- 222	
- 666	
- 777	
- skewb	[/post]cubizh#2334[post=949872]- https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...Id=skewb&amp;years=&amp;mixHist=Mixed+History
- https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...ars=&amp;show=100+Persons&amp;average=Average[/post]Carrot#2340[post=950893]- Full list[/post]Lid#2357[post=951167]- List for 9.xy avgs[/post]Lid#2359[post=955796]- Closest OH / 3x3 ratio
- Farthest OH / 3x3 ratio
- Fastest 3x3 avg without OH avg
- Fastest OH avg without 3x3 avg[/post]cubizh#2379[post=955932]- Top 10 Clock Podiums[/post]Lid#2384[post=956639]- Most NRs holders per Country[/post]Lid#2395[post=956643]- Mosts NRs currently (max 33)[/post]Lid#2396[post=956943]- Credit goes to Stefan for writing the pythong script used
- 271 People with 0 nemeses
- 125 People with 1 nemeses
- 54 People with 2 nemeses
- 63 People with 3 nemeses
- 54 People with 4 nemeses
- 52 People with 5 nemeses
- 37 People with 6 nemeses
- 38 People with 7 nemeses
- 45 People with 8 nemeses
- 32 People with 9 nemeses
- 45 People with 10 nemeses[/post]Carrot#2403[post=958720]- New WCA Members by Month (2010-2013 period)[/post]cubizh#2414[post=959790]- All events single / average ranks
- 222
- 333
- 333bf
- 333fm
- 333ft
- 333oh
- 444
- 555
- 666
- 777
- clock
- minx
- pyram
- skewb
- sq1[/post]cubizh#2419[post=959808]- Avg Rank / Single Rank
- 222
- 333
- 333bf
- 333fm
- 333ft
- 333oh
- 444
- 555
- 666
- 777
- clock
- minx
- pyram
- skewb
- sq1[/post]cubizh#2421[post=962587]- First Bests
- Number of averages for competitors[/post]cubizh#2423[post=963007]- Most DNFs (top25)
- Most DNFs without BLD (top28)[/post]Lid#2426[post=970175]- Very fast singles in averages (times in seconds)
- 2x2
- 3x3
- 4x4
- 5x5
- 6x6
- 7x7
- 3BLD
- Feet
- 3x3 OH
- Clock
- Megaminx
- Pyraminx
- Skewb
- Square-1[/post]cubizh#2453[post=974131]- Most wins in each current event[/post]Lid#2465[post=974443]- Number of People Competing in each Year
- Number of New People each Year
- Percentage of Competitors who are New
- Total Participation (Each competitor at each competition counts as 1)
- 2012 to 2013 growth
- Number of Competitions (including announced future comps)[/post]kinch2002#2470[post=979057]- Rubik's Cube
- 4x4
- 5x5
- 2x2
- 3x3 One-Handed
- Megaminx
- Pyraminx
- Square-1
- Rubik's Clock
- Skewb
- Rank of 10th average with a DNF for each event
- # of averages with at least one DNF on top1000 results[/post]Pro94#2501[post=980096]- 5BLD/4BLD Ratios[/post]Evan Liu#2540[post=981202]- Top 25 highest 3bld success rate (minimum 10 solves)[/post]Lid#2561[post=990077]- All with more than one 333bf mean[/post]Lid#2622[post=990972]- Sum of all bld ranks(including 3bld mean)[/post]sneze2r#2640[post=991460]- Singles
- Averages
- the previous update (August 26, 2013 WCA export)[/post]Evan Liu#2647[post=992541]- Countries sorted by date of last official WCA competition (oldest to newest)[/post]cubizh#2657[post=992859]- Competitors with 7+ points (50)[/post]Lid#2666[post=992875]- FWRs[/post]Lid#2668[post=994918]- Most &quot;genderless&quot; countries
- Most competitions as &quot;genderless&quot;[/post]Lid#2673[post=995571]- 2x2x2
- Fewest Moves
- 5x5x5 Blindfolded[/post]kinch2002#2679[post=998644]- Sum of Country Singles
- Sum of Country Averages[/post]kinch2002#2698[post=1000657]- Full list[/post]Lid#2718[post=1000658]- Full list[/post]Lid#2719[post=1004655]- Cities with most competitions[/post]Stefan#2732[post=1006414]- Competition Days by Country (sorted by CompetitionDays)
- Competition Days by Country (sorted by DaysPerCompetition)[/post]Stefan#2734[post=1008252]- top25 single
- top25 average[/post]Lid#2783[post=1008351]- 10WR+5CR+1NR (all-time)
- 10WR+5CR+1NR (current)[/post]Stefan#2793[post=1008352]- Only WRs, no other regional records[/post]Stefan#2794[post=1008359]- Events - highest DNF percentage[/post]Stefan#2796[post=1008362]- Only WRs, no other regional records[/post]Stefan#2797[post=1008461]- Average 3x3 time by year[/post]Stefan#2803[post=1009138]- FMC solves by year
- FMC DNF/DNS by year
- FMC solve range distribution[/post]cubizh#2822[post=1011166]- Sum of Country Singles
- Sum of Country Averages[/post]kinch2002#2839[post=1011212]- Podiums By Event
- Podiums By Year
- Podiums By Person
- Podiums By Country[/post]Lid#2841[post=1011218]- Most NRs: 70 or more (not counting CR/WR)
- All females[/post]Lid#2842[post=1011281]- Bouns list including CR &amp; WR also (70+)[/post]Lid#2850[post=1011290]- Female Podiums[/post]Stefan#2851[post=1011427]- BLD statistics per year[/post]Stefan#2852[post=1011703]- Most consecutive competitions with at least one new personal best, starting with your first competition[/post]Stefan#2869[post=1011708]- One Trick Ponies[/post]Stefan#2871[post=1011787]- Most consecutive competitions with at least one personal best, starting with your first competition[/post]Stefan#2873[post=1011909]- Code to find people who succeeded at their first 3BLD, 4BLD and 5BLD[/post]Stefan#2880[post=1012899]- Pairs at most competitions (minimum 50)
- Triples at most competitions (minimum 50)[/post]Stefan#2896[post=1012932]- Largest competitions ranked by number of competitors
- Largest competitions in USA ranked by number of competitors[/post]Mike Hughey#2900[post=1012934]- Competitions with most solves
- USA competition total solves[/post]Mike Hughey#2901[post=1012952]- Longest time taken for any two competitors to reunite[/post]Stefan#2905[post=1013189]- 4BLD success at first competition[/post]Stefan#2913[post=1013321]- 4x4x4 BLD streak
- 5x5x5 BLD streak
- 3x3x3 BLD streak, 10 or more
- 3x3x3 sub10s in row[/post]Lid#2917[post=1013386]- 266 People with 0 nemeses
- 114 People with 1 nemeses
- 76 People with 2 nemeses
- 69 People with 3 nemeses
- 60 People with 4 nemeses
- 59 People with 5 nemeses
- 47 People with 6 nemeses
- 45 People with 7 nemeses
- 57 People with 8 nemeses
- 47 People with 9 nemeses
- 41 People with 10 nemeses[/post]Carrot#2920[post=1014734]- Events in Competitions 2014[/post]Stefan#2960[post=1014869]- Cuber with most NRs at one Competition (min 17)[/post]Stefan#2965[post=1014914]- Only one cuber faster in this event than in that (single)
- Only one cuber faster in this event than in that (average)[/post]Stefan#2968[post=1015201]- Rolling Average of 100[/post]Stefan#2976[post=1015438]- 3x3 Rolling Average of 5
- 3x3 Rolling Average of 12
- 3x3 Rolling Average of 50[/post]Stefan#2979[post=1015487]- Highest 3bld mean/single ratio
- Lowest 3bld mean/single ratio[/post]Lid#2982[post=1015522]- Most solves without DNF (per event)[/post]Stefan#2993[post=1015559]- Before this post[/post]Stefan#2995[post=1015566]- Longest streak of successfull solves in each event[/post]Lid#2996[post=1015647]- Most solves without DNFs (min 100)[/post]Stefan#3002[post=1015724]- Most solves in one event (min 700)[/post]Stefan#3005[post=1015974]- Percentage evolution of the current top 10 posters in this thread
- Data in case someone wants to have fun with this as well[/post]Stefan#3010[post=1016033]- Explanation[/post]Mikel#3018[post=1016077]- Hint/Thoughts[/post]Stefan#3023[post=1016186]- Worst World Rank for people who have completed everything[/post]TheDubDubJr#3029[post=1016537]- Pairs at most competitions representing different countries (minimum 30)[/post]Stefan#3039[post=1016548]- Best ambassadors to USA (minimum 5 competitions)[/post]Stefan#3040[post=1016568]- Exporting as HTML gives me[/post]Stefan#3042[post=1016835]- Worst World Rank
- Worst World Rank (with Filter of 10 or more Events)[/post]TheDubDubJr#3048[post=1017031]- Worst Ranking at Euro for any round[/post]Carrot#3057[post=1018050]- For each competitor
- For each event[/post]Lid#3061


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 22, 2014)

Stefan that list is very nice, thank you again!


----------



## Stefan (Sep 22, 2014)

Mikel said:


> [noparse][TD]*[/noparse][noparse][/noparse][noparse]	54	*[/TD][TD][/noparse]*[noparse]**[/noparse]*[noparse]	4	[/TD][/noparse]



Argh... my new parser went through 219 complete html pages and 2193 posts without trouble, until this. Curse you!


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 22, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Argh... my new parser went through 219 complete html pages and 2193 posts without trouble, until this. Curse you!


On error resume next....it is what humans do


----------



## Wilhelm (Sep 23, 2014)

I would love to see an update on this one


cubizh said:


> Spoiler: Very fast singles in averages (times in seconds)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...tats-Stats-request-Thread&p=970175#post970175


----------



## vcuber13 (Sep 23, 2014)

What cities have hosted the most competitors?


----------



## Lid (Sep 23, 2014)

vcuber13 said:


> What cities have hosted the most competitors?





Spoiler: Most competitions in a City (7 or more)





```
1	32	Beijing
2	28	Berkeley, California
3	26	Pasadena, California
4	25	Santiago
5	22	Toronto, Ontario
6	20	Melbourne
7	19	Osaka
8	19	Tokyo
9	18	Cambridge, Massachusetts
10	17	Mumbai
11	16	Shanghai
12	15	Bogotá
13	15	Milan
14	15	Paris
15	14	Guangzhou, Guangdong Province
16	14	Xi'an, Shaanxi Province
17	13	Bangkok
18	13	Moscow
19	12	Arequipa
20	12	Budapest
21	12	Gütersloh
22	12	Kanazawa
23	12	Nanjing
24	12	San Diego, California
25	12	Stanford, California
26	11	Chennai
27	11	Gdansk
28	11	Jakarta
29	10	Helsinki
30	10	Lima
31	10	Madrid
32	10	Taipei
33	9	Eindhoven
34	9	Essen
35	9	Pardubice
36	9	Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
37	9	Rome
38	9	Stockholm
39	9	Trondheim
40	8	Buenos Aires
41	8	Seoul
42	8	Tehran
43	7	Columbus, Ohio
44	7	Kanpur
45	7	Lyon
46	7	Mantova
47	7	Minneapolis, Minnesota
48	7	Singapore
49	7	São Paulo, SP
50	7	Valencia
51	7	Vancouver, British Columbia
52	7	Vienna
```


----------



## Sebastien (Sep 23, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Better version (shows more statistics and groups same-post ones):
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I suppose mine are missing there, because I usually don't label my spoilers? :/


----------



## Stefan (Sep 23, 2014)

Sebastien said:


> I suppose mine are missing there, because I usually don't label my spoilers? :/



Yes, sorry, so far I only look for labeled spoilers. I might still look for other things like unlabeled spoilers or code tags or table tags or several short lines in a row, though I don't know whether/how I can get a name for them. Best idea so far is to just find the posts and then ask people to tell me names for the stats.

Lid: He asked for competitors and hosted (I think you included future competitions). I also think it's a good idea in general to not count future competitions because they might get cancelled (rare) and others might happen before but aren't announced yet (often).

I wasn't sure whether to double-count competitors, e.g., if you were a Vegas2012 competitor and Vegas2013 competitor, were you one competitor or two? So I did both.



Spoiler: Cities that have hosted the most competitors (no double counting, minimum 250)



Using data from WCA_export474_20140922 and Stefan's WCA Statistics Tools.


*City**Competitors**Competitions**Country*Beijing85332ChinaJersey City, New Jersey6915USABudapest67911HungaryPasadena, California67226USALas Vegas, Nevada6692USABerkeley, California65228USAChennai61811IndiaMumbai60617IndiaToronto, Ontario60322CanadaCambridge, Massachusetts57817USABangkok57413ThailandShanghai51916ChinaTokyo51219JapanNanjing47912ChinaGuangzhou, Guangdong Province46314ChinaDüsseldorf4576GermanyParis45315FranceGütersloh43112GermanyMoscow42812RussiaTaipei38910TaiwanHyderabad3834IndiaJakarta38111IndonesiaShenyang3734ChinaPrinceton, New Jersey3656USATehran3568IranBogotá34215ColombiaFishers, Indiana3396USAStanford, California33712USAOsaka33619JapanAachen3335GermanyGdansk33112PolandWroclaw3284PolandZawiercie3283PolandSan Diego, California31312USASan Francisco, California3075USAColumbus, Ohio3057USASingapore3047SingaporeSantiago30424ChileHong Kong2865Hong KongMadrid2839SpainLima2829PeruSeoul2817KoreaRoskilde2762DenmarkToronto2714CanadaMelbourne27020AustraliaSão Paulo, SP2685BrazilKharkiv2666UkraineEindhoven2659NetherlandsNewark, New Jersey2525USACiudad de México2512Mexico



Spoiler: SQL





```
[NOPARSE]SELECT cityName City, count(distinct personId) Competitors, count(distinct id) Competitions, countryId Country
FROM Competitions natural join (SELECT distinct competitionId id, personId FROM Results) tmp
GROUP BY cityName
HAVING Competitors >= 250
ORDER BY Competitors desc;[/NOPARSE]
```









Spoiler: Cities that have hosted the most competitors (with double counting, minimum 400)



Using data from WCA_export474_20140922 and Stefan's WCA Statistics Tools.


*City**Competitors**Competitions**Country*Beijing183732ChinaToronto, Ontario171122CanadaBerkeley, California157128USAPasadena, California150526USATokyo130619JapanMumbai126317IndiaBudapest125211HungaryBangkok115513ThailandCambridge, Massachusetts115217USAMoscow114712RussiaChennai96011IndiaShanghai92816ChinaGuangzhou, Guangdong Province91614ChinaParis89715FranceNanjing88712ChinaOsaka88019JapanSantiago86024ChileJersey City, New Jersey8555USAGütersloh84412GermanyLas Vegas, Nevada8392USABogotá78215ColombiaMelbourne77920AustraliaGdansk74512PolandJakarta73711IndonesiaTaipei73210TaiwanStanford, California67712USADüsseldorf6486GermanyTehran6238IranMilan56815ItalyLima5639PeruXi'an, Shaanxi Province54614ChinaPrinceton, New Jersey5406USAKharkiv5396UkraineHyderabad5334IndiaAachen5325GermanyMadrid5279SpainSan Diego, California51112USAFishers, Indiana5006USASão Paulo, SP4815BrazilZawiercie4713PolandSingapore4707SingaporeColumbus, Ohio4467USAEindhoven4419NetherlandsStockholm4399SwedenSan Francisco, California4345USAShenyang4214ChinaSeoul4147KoreaHong Kong4145Hong KongArequipa41212PeruToronto4104CanadaWroclaw4064Poland



Spoiler: SQL





```
[NOPARSE]SELECT cityName City, sum(Competitors) Competitors, count(distinct id) Competitions, countryId Country
FROM Competitions natural join (SELECT competitionId id, count(distinct personId) Competitors FROM Results GROUP BY competitionId) tmp
GROUP BY cityName
HAVING Competitors >= 400
ORDER BY Competitors desc;[/NOPARSE]
```


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 23, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Yes, sorry, so far I only look for labeled spoilers. I might still look for other things like unlabeled spoilers or code tags or table tags or several short lines in a row, though I don't know whether/how I can get a name for them. Best idea so far is to just find the posts and then ask people to tell me names for the stats.
> 
> Lid: He asked for competitors and hosted (I think you included future competitions). I also think it's a good idea in general to not count future competitions because they might get cancelled (rare) and others might happen before but aren't announced yet (often).
> 
> ...



Toronto is in there twice (once as Toronto, Ontario and the other just as Toronto). If they were combined, Toronto would be #1 in both.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 23, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Toronto is in there twice (once as Toronto, Ontario and the other just as Toronto). If they were combined, Toronto would be #1 in both.



Not my fault. Blame the organizers .

Although I should have grouped by city+country, not just city (TIL: Vancouver, where I lived for ten months, also exists in the USA, and is apparently older there):



Spoiler: Cities with same name in different countries



Using data from WCA_export474_20140922 and Stefan's WCA Statistics Tools.


*City**Countries**Countries*Anyang2China, KoreaCambridge2USA, United KingdomMérida2Venezuela, MexicoValencia2Spain, VenezuelaVancouver2Canada, USA



Spoiler: SQL





```
[NOPARSE]SELECT
  substring_index(cityName, ',', 1) City,
  count(distinct countryId) Countries,
  group_concat(distinct countryId separator ', ') Countries
FROM Competitions
GROUP BY 1
HAVING Countries > 1
ORDER BY Countries desc;[/NOPARSE]
```







Not quite sure yet how to fix it best (I'd prefer changing the data in the database). For now, another little statistic:



Spoiler: City name variations



Using data from WCA_export474_20140922 and Stefan's WCA Statistics Tools.


*City**Country**Variations**Competitions*AracajuBrazilAracaju, Sergipe
Aracaju, SE1
1BrasíliaBrazilBrasília, Distrito Federal
Brasília, DF1
1CampinasBrazilCampinas, São Paulo
Campinas, SP2
1GoiâniaBrazilGoiânia, GO
Goiânia, Goiás3
2Novo HamburgoBrazilNovo Hamburgo, Rio Grande do Sul
Novo Hamburgo, RS2
1Rio de JaneiroBrazilRio de Janeiro
Rio de Janeiro, RJ2
1SantosBrazilSantos, São Paulo
Santos, SP3
2São CarlosBrazilSão Carlos
São Carlos, SP1
1São PauloBrazilSão Paulo, SP
São Paulo7
3MontréalCanadaMontréal
Montreal, Quebec2
1RocklandCanadaRockland, Ontario
Rockland2
2Saint JohnCanadaSaint John
Saint John, New Brunswick1
1TorontoCanadaToronto, Ontario
Toronto
Toronto, ON M4Y 1C222
4
1WaterlooCanadaWaterloo
Waterloo, Ontario2
1SantiagoChileSantiago
Santiago, Region Metropolitana.25
1ChangChunChinaChangchun
ChangChun, JiLin Province1
1ChangshaChinaChangsha, Hunan Province
Changsha2
1FuzhouChinaFuzhou, Fujian
FuZhou, FuJian Province2
1GuangzhouChinaGuangzhou, Guangdong Province
Guangzhou, Guangdong
Guangzhou14
6
4HangzhouChinaHangzhou
Hangzhou, Zhejiang3
2HarbinChinaHarbin, Heilongjiang
Harbin1
1HefeiChinaHefei
Hefei, Anhui Province
Hefei, Anhui3
2
1JinanChinaJinan
Jinan, Shandong Province2
1LanzhouChinaLanzhou, Gansu
Lanzhou1
1LuoyangChinaLuoyang, Henan
Luoyang1
1NanjingChinaNanjing
Nanjing, Jiangsu12
1ShantouChinaShantou, Guangdong
Shantou, Guangdong Province2
1ShenyangChinaShenyang
Shenyang, Liaoning Province4
1SuzhouChinaSuzhou
Suzhou, Jiangsu2
1TaiyuanChinaTaiyuan, Shanxi Province
Taiyuan3
1WeifangChinaWeifang, Shandong Province
Weifang, Shandong1
1WuhanChinaWuhan, Hubei Province
Wuhan1
1Xi'anChinaXi'an, Shaanxi Province
Xi'an
Xi'an, Shaanxi Province, China14
4
1XiamenChinaXiamen, Fujian Province
Xiamen1
1XiningChinaXining, Qinghai
Xining
Xining, Qinghai Province1
1
1ZhengzhouChinaZhengzhou, Henan Province
Zhengzhou, Henan
Zhengzhou4
1
1AachenGermanyAachen
Aachen, NRW5
1DüsseldorfGermanyDüsseldorf
Düsseldorf, NRW6
2StubbendorfGermanyStubbendorf, Schleswig-Holstein
Stubbendorf2
1BangaloreIndiaBangalore, Karnataka
Bangalore1
1ChennaiIndiaChennai
Chennai, Tamil Nadu11
2HyderabadIndiaHyderabad
Hyderabad, Andhra Pradesh4
3MumbaiIndiaMumbai
Mumbai, Maharashtra
Mumbai, Maharastra17
1
1RoorkeeIndiaRoorkee, Uttarakhand
Roorkee2
1VelloreIndiaVellore
Vellore, Tamil Nadu1
1BandungIndonesiaBandung
Bandung, West Java4
1KediriIndonesiaKediri, East Java
Kediri3
1MakassarIndonesiaMakassar, South Celebes
Makassar, Sulawesi Selatan3
1PasuruanIndonesiaPasuruan, Jawa Timur
Pasuruan, East Java
Pasuruan1
1
1SemarangIndonesiaSemarang
Semarang, Central Java1
1SurabayaIndonesiaSurabaya, East Java
Surabaya2
1YogyakartaIndonesiaYogyakarta
Yogyakarta, Yogyakarta Special Region4
2AmagasakiJapanAmagasaki
Amagasaki, Hyogo6
1MatsudoJapanMatsudo
Matsudo, Chiba4
3SuwonKoreaSuwon
Suwon, Gyeonggi1
1Johor BahruMalaysiaJohor Bahru
Johor Bahru, Malaysia2
1LeonMexicoLeón, Guanajuato
Leon1
1Urdaneta CityPhilippinesUrdaneta City
Urdaneta City, Pangasinan2
1Puente TocinosSpainPuente Tocinos
Puente Tocinos, Murcia6
2OleksandriiaUkraineOleksandriia, Kirovohrad region
Oleksandriia2
1Welwyn Garden CityUnited KingdomWelwyn Garden City, Hertfordshire
Welwyn Garden City1
1Ann ArborUSAAnn Arbor, Michigan
Ann Arbor, MI6
1BerkeleyUSABerkeley, California
Berkeley, CA28
1BloomingtonUSABloomington, Minnesota
Bloomington, Indiana1
1ClarksvilleUSAClarksville, Maryland
Clarksville, Maryland 210296
1Corona Del MarUSACorona Del Mar, California 92660
Corona Del Mar, California1
1LexingtonUSALexington, Massachusetts
Lexington, Kentucky3
2RichmondUSARichmond, Virginia
Richmond, Texas2
1



Spoiler: SQL





```
[NOPARSE]SELECT
  substring_index(cityName, ',', 1) City,
  countryId Country,
  group_concat(cityName order by competitions desc separator '\n') Variations,
  group_concat(competitions order by competitions desc separator '\n') Competitions
FROM (SELECT cityName, countryId, count(*) competitions FROM Competitions GROUP BY cityName, countryId) tmp
GROUP BY 1, 2
HAVING count(*) > 1
ORDER BY Country, City;[/NOPARSE]
```


----------



## Stefan (Sep 23, 2014)

Odd: Of the 389 competitions in USA that the database knows, only one doesn't have a comma (like "Dallas, Texas") in the "cityName".


----------



## Bob (Sep 23, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Odd: Of the 389 competitions in USA that the database knows, only one doesn't have a comma (like "Dallas, Texas") in the "cityName".



Very odd. Which one?


----------



## vcuber13 (Sep 23, 2014)

I would guess FMC USA


----------



## Bob (Sep 23, 2014)

vcuber13 said:


> I would guess FMC USA


I like that guess.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 24, 2014)

Yep, that one. Says _"Multiple cities"_. You guys are extremely consistent with including the state with the city. Guess you have to. Still waiting for a Springfield competition, though.


----------



## cubizh (Sep 24, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Odd: Of the 389 competitions in USA that the database knows, only one doesn't have a comma (like "Dallas, Texas") in the "cityName".





Stefan said:


> Yep, that one. Says _"Multiple cities"_. You guys are extremely consistent with including the state with the city. Guess you have to. Still waiting for a Springfield competition, though.


Or in Dallas, Oregon


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 24, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Yep, that one. Says _"Multiple cities"_. You guys are extremely consistent with including the state with the city. Guess you have to. Still waiting for a Springfield competition, though.



What might be fun: Have our next FMC USA competition in Springfield. It might be sad, though, because it would leave Maryland and Washington out.


----------



## chungdavi (Sep 24, 2014)

May I know which competition has the longest name?


----------



## Stefan (Sep 24, 2014)

Mike Hughey said:


> What might be fun: Have our next FMC USA competition in Springfield. It might be sad, though, because it would leave Maryland and Washington out.



What do you mean it would leave Maryland and Washington out?



chungdavi said:


> May I know which competition has the longest name?





Spoiler: Shortest competition names



Using data from WCA_export475_20140924 and Stefan's WCA Statistics Tools.


*Name**Length**Country*TUT 20138ChinaABHC 20149United KingdomSIGI 20149MexicoDRACO 201310BrazilFénix 201410MexicoOsaka 201110JapanBayani 201211PhilippinesLinkub 201411SwedenPKU FM 201211ChinaAltbier 201112GermanyAltbier 201212GermanyBangkok 201212ThailandBoulder 200812USABoulder 200912USABW Open 201212GermanyBW Open 201312GermanyCal Day 201212USADJ Open 201312IndiaDJ Open 201412IndiaFMC USA 201412USAIndiana 201112USAIndiana 201212USAIndiana 201312USAIndiana 201412USAMIT FMC 201412USATaiyuan 201012ChinaTaiyuan 201112ChinaTsukuba 201212JapanUK Open 200612United KingdomUK Open 200712United KingdomUK Open 200812United KingdomUK Open 200912United KingdomUK Open 201012United KingdomUK Open 201112United KingdomUK Open 201212United KingdomUS Open 200712USAUT Open 201012JapanUT Open 201112JapanUT Open 201212JapanUT Open 201312JapanWiscube 201412USA



Spoiler: SQL





```
[NOPARSE]SELECT name Name, char_length(name) Length, countryId Country
FROM Competitions
WHERE char_length(name) <= 12
ORDER BY 2, 1;[/NOPARSE]
```






UK Open 2006-2012
R.I.P.



Spoiler: Longest competition names



Using data from WCA_export475_20140924 and Stefan's WCA Statistics Tools.


*Name**Length**Country*Henan University of Science & Technology Open 201150ChinaCampeonato de Cubos Mágicos de São Carlos/SP 201349BrazilIII Torneo Nacional de Speedcubing Colombia 201348ColombiaBeijing Mangshan National Forest Park Open 201047ChinaS.P.Q.R. Italian Rubik's Cube Championship 201047ItalySingapore Special Rubik's Cube Competition 201347SingaporeDiscovery Science Center 10th Anniversary 200846USADrexel's Winter 2010 Rubik's Cube Competition45USAUnited States Rubik's Cube Championships 201045USAAvecina Autumn Rubik's Cube Competition 201244IranPista'y Dayat Speed Cubing Championship 201444PhilippinesReno/Lake Tahoe Winter 2010 Cube Competition44USA



Spoiler: SQL





```
[NOPARSE]SELECT name Name, char_length(name) Length, countryId Country
FROM Competitions
WHERE char_length(name) >= 44
ORDER BY 2 desc, 1;[/NOPARSE]
```


----------



## Ninja Storm (Sep 24, 2014)

Stefan said:


> What do you mean it would leave Maryland and Washington out?



I'd assume it's because there's no city called Springfield in Maryland or Washington


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 24, 2014)

Stefan said:


> UK Open 2006-2012
> R.I.P.



fixed


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 24, 2014)

Stefan said:


> UK Open 2006-1012
> R.I.P.


A competition that spans -994 years?


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 24, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> A competition that spans -994 years?


it's clearly 2006 BC, that's the only thing that makes sense.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 24, 2014)

Oops. But anyway, why was it changed from Open to Championship after such a long time?

Edit: Found it.


kinch2002 said:


> we are renaming this competition to UK Championship 2013 to reflect the fact that it is the major competition of the year and we want to properly name people as UK champions



Edit 2: Fun fact: Thom is the only one who competed in all seven UK Open. Best place #5. Then they rename it and suddenly he wins 



Spoiler: UK Open participations (minimum 3)



Using data from WCA_export475_20140924 and Stefan's WCA Statistics Tools.


*Cuber**Number**Years*Thom Barlow7'06, '07, '08, '09, '10, '11, '12Greg Austin6'06, '07, '08, '09, '10, '12Joey Gouly6'07, '08, '09, '10, '11, '12Breandan Vallance6'07, '08, '09, '10, '11, '12Lars Vandenbergh5'06, '07, '08, '09, '10Sean Connolly5'06, '07, '08, '10, '11Charlie Cooper5'07, '08, '09, '10, '11Simon Crawford5'08, '09, '10, '11, '12Michael Erskine5'08, '09, '10, '11, '12Rowan Kinneavy5'08, '09, '10, '11, '12Joe Wallace4'06, '07, '08, '09Adam Wills4'08, '09, '10, '11Agassi Yiu (姚震聲)4'08, '09, '10, '11Andrew Coghill4'09, '10, '11, '12Daniel Sheppard4'09, '10, '11, '12Ben Whitmore4'09, '10, '11, '12Ron van Bruchem3'06, '07, '08Dan Harris3'06, '07, '08David Pemberton3'06, '07, '08Martin Berger3'06, '08, '09Arnaud van Galen3'06, '09, '11Chieh Lee (李杰)3'07, '08, '09Kang Lee (李綱)3'07, '08, '09Chris Lennon3'07, '08, '09Christopher Ness3'08, '09, '10James Dean Ludlow3'09, '10, '11Niamh McElhill3'09, '10, '11Conor Winters3'09, '10, '11Ayano Maria Yoshida3'09, '10, '11Chris Dickson3'09, '11, '12Martin Smith3'09, '11, '12Sam Zhixiao Wang (王志骁)3'10, '11, '12Robert Yau3'10, '11, '12Luke Hudlass-Galley3'10, '11, '12Leon Parfitt3'10, '11, '12



Spoiler: SQL





```
[NOPARSE]SELECT
  personId Cuber,
  count(distinct competitionId) Number,
  group_concat(distinct concat("'",substring(competitionId,9)) order by competitionId separator ', ') Years
FROM Results
WHERE competitionId like 'UKOpen20%'
GROUP BY personId
HAVING Number >= 3
ORDER BY Number desc, Years, Cuber;[/NOPARSE]
```


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 24, 2014)

Stefan said:


> UK Open stuff


Interesting...thanks!

Really it's the same competition, just a rebranded version, so in my mind attendance statistics will continue from 2013 onwards as well


----------



## Stefan (Sep 24, 2014)

Similar statistic for the major comps in USA (one each year, US Open/Nats, and WC for '05/'13 because it "replaced" the US Open/Nats in those years):


Spoiler: US 'major comp' participations (minimum 5)



Using data from WCA_export475_20140924 and Stefan's WCA Statistics Tools.


*Cuber**Number**Years*Shelley Chang11'04, '05, '06, '07, '08, '09, '10, '11, '12, '13, '14Adam Zamora11'04, '05, '06, '07, '08, '09, '10, '11, '12, '13, '14Bob Burton10'05, '06, '07, '08, '09, '10, '11, '12, '13, '14Tyson Mao (毛台勝)9'05, '06, '07, '08, '09, '10, '11, '12, '13Jasmine Lee8'04, '05, '08, '10, '11, '12, '13, '14Stefan Pochmann8'05, '07, '08, '09, '10, '11, '12, '13Dan Dzoan8'06, '07, '08, '09, '10, '11, '12, '13Chris Krueger8'06, '07, '08, '09, '11, '12, '13, '14Tim Reynolds8'06, '08, '09, '10, '11, '12, '13, '14Devin Corr-Robinett8'06, '08, '09, '10, '11, '12, '13, '14Bruce Norskog8'06, '08, '09, '10, '11, '12, '13, '14Rowe Hessler8'07, '08, '09, '10, '11, '12, '13, '14Leyan Lo7'04, '05, '06, '07, '08, '09, '10Ian Winokur7'04, '05, '08, '09, '10, '13, '14Shotaro Makisumi (牧角章太郎)7'04, '05, '09, '10, '11, '12, '13Daniel Lo7'05, '06, '07, '10, '12, '13, '14Casey Pernsteiner7'05, '06, '10, '11, '12, '13, '14Dave Campbell7'05, '07, '09, '10, '11, '12, '13Peter Still7'05, '08, '10, '11, '12, '13, '14Ambie Valdés7'06, '07, '08, '10, '11, '12, '13Toby Mao (毛台立)7'06, '07, '09, '10, '11, '12, '13Chris Dzoan7'06, '07, '09, '10, '11, '13, '14Arthur Adams7'06, '08, '09, '10, '11, '12, '13Lucas Garron7'06, '08, '09, '10, '11, '13, '14Mike Hughey7'07, '08, '09, '10, '11, '12, '13Dan Cohen7'07, '08, '09, '10, '11, '13, '14Timothy Sun7'07, '08, '09, '10, '12, '13, '14Jeremy Fleischman7'08, '09, '10, '11, '12, '13, '14Takao Hashimoto (橋本貴夫)7'08, '09, '10, '11, '12, '13, '14Andrew Nelson7'08, '09, '10, '11, '12, '13, '14Felix Lee7'08, '09, '10, '11, '12, '13, '14Jeremy Dixon6'04, '05, '06, '07, '09, '12Chris Hardwick6'04, '05, '06, '08, '10, '13Lars Petrus6'04, '05, '06, '09, '12, '13Ravi Fernando6'06, '08, '09, '11, '12, '13Nick Young6'08, '09, '10, '11, '12, '13Marie Hughey6'08, '09, '10, '11, '12, '13Rebecca Hughey6'08, '09, '10, '11, '12, '13David Gomes6'09, '10, '11, '12, '13, '14Jim Mertens6'09, '10, '11, '12, '13, '14Cameron Brown6'09, '10, '11, '12, '13, '14Weston Mizumoto6'09, '10, '11, '12, '13, '14Anthony Brooks6'09, '10, '11, '12, '13, '14Jackson Warley6'09, '10, '11, '12, '13, '14Kevin Hays6'09, '10, '11, '12, '13, '14Michael Grimsley5'04, '05, '06, '07, '13Frank Morris5'04, '05, '06, '08, '09Ryan Patricio5'05, '06, '07, '08, '09Lars Vandenbergh5'05, '07, '08, '09, '13Tristan Wright5'06, '08, '10, '11, '12Alexander Lin5'07, '08, '09, '10, '13John George5'07, '08, '10, '11, '14Patrick Kelly5'07, '09, '10, '12, '13Justin Jaffray5'09, '10, '11, '12, '13David Woner5'09, '10, '11, '12, '13Myles Casanas5'09, '10, '11, '12, '13Vincent Sheu5'09, '10, '12, '13, '14Justin Adsuara5'09, '10, '12, '13, '14Michael Young5'09, '10, '12, '13, '14Kevin Zhou5'09, '10, '12, '13, '14Evan Liu5'09, '10, '12, '13, '14Kian Barry5'10, '11, '12, '13, '14Sarah Strong5'10, '11, '12, '13, '14Matthew Bahner5'10, '11, '12, '13, '14AJ Blair5'10, '11, '12, '13, '14Chester Lian5'10, '11, '12, '13, '14Patricia Li5'10, '11, '12, '13, '14Alex Thielemier5'10, '11, '12, '13, '14Austin Thielemier5'10, '11, '12, '13, '14Jonathan Cookmeyer5'10, '11, '12, '13, '14James Donahue5'10, '11, '12, '13, '14Justin Mallari5'10, '11, '12, '13, '14Daniel Wu5'10, '11, '12, '13, '14Phil Yu5'10, '11, '12, '13, '14



Spoiler: SQL





```
[NOPARSE]SELECT
  personId Cuber,
  count(distinct competitionId) Number,
  group_concat(distinct concat("'",substring(year,-2)) order by year separator ', ') Years
FROM Results join Competitions on Competitions.id=competitionId
WHERE countryId='USA' and competitionId rlike '^US|^WC'
GROUP BY personId
HAVING Number >= 5
ORDER BY Number desc, Years, Cuber;[/NOPARSE]
```


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 24, 2014)

Can you do the same statistic for World Championships only (including 1982)? Ron made a list in 2009 or 2011 I believe, but I'm curious how it has changed after WC2013.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 24, 2014)

cmhardw said:


> Can you do the same statistic for World Championships only (including 1982)?





Spoiler: World championship participations (minimum 3)



Using data from WCA_export475_20140924 and Stefan's WCA Statistics Tools.


*Cuber**Number**Years*Lars Petrus61982, 2003, 2005, 2007, 2011, 2013Ron van Bruchem62003, 2005, 2007, 2009, 2011, 2013Chris Hardwick62003, 2005, 2007, 2009, 2011, 2013Jasmine Lee62003, 2005, 2007, 2009, 2011, 2013Lars Vandenbergh62003, 2005, 2007, 2009, 2011, 2013Bob Burton52003, 2005, 2007, 2009, 2013Anders Larsson52003, 2005, 2007, 2011, 2013Shelley Chang52005, 2007, 2009, 2011, 2013Adam Zamora52005, 2007, 2009, 2011, 2013Peter Still52005, 2007, 2009, 2011, 2013Frédérick Badie42003, 2005, 2007, 2009Ton Dennenbroek42003, 2005, 2007, 2009Frank Morris42003, 2005, 2007, 2009Jaap Scherphuis42003, 2005, 2007, 2009Dror Vomberg42003, 2005, 2007, 2009Shotaro Makisumi (牧角章太郎)42003, 2005, 2007, 2013Edouard Chambon42005, 2007, 2009, 2011Joël van Noort42005, 2007, 2009, 2011Stefan Pochmann42005, 2007, 2009, 2013Tyson Mao (毛台勝)42005, 2007, 2009, 2013Dave Campbell42005, 2009, 2011, 2013István Kocza42007, 2009, 2011, 2013Tim Reynolds42007, 2009, 2011, 2013Sinpei Araki (荒木慎平)42007, 2009, 2011, 2013Henrik Buus Aagaard42007, 2009, 2011, 2013Kirstine Buus Aagaard42007, 2009, 2011, 2013Dan Dzoan42007, 2009, 2011, 2013Jean-Louis Mathieu42007, 2009, 2011, 2013Takao Hashimoto (橋本貴夫)42007, 2009, 2011, 2013Rowe Hessler42007, 2009, 2011, 2013Guus Razoux Schultz31982, 2007, 2009Dan Harris32003, 2005, 2007Brent Morgan32003, 2005, 2007Masayuki Akimoto (秋元正行)32003, 2005, 2009Ian Winokur32003, 2005, 2013Ernesto Fernández Regueira32005, 2007, 2009Ryan Patricio32005, 2007, 2009Jean Pons32005, 2007, 2009Oliver Wolff32005, 2007, 2009Erik Akkersdijk32007, 2009, 2011Milán Baticz32007, 2009, 2011Fumiki Koseki (古関章記)32007, 2009, 2011Yu Araki (荒木由布)32007, 2009, 2011Arnaud van Galen32007, 2009, 2011Thibaut Jacquinot32007, 2009, 2011Ryosuke Mondo (門戸良介)32007, 2009, 2011Takayuki Ookusa (大艸尊之)32007, 2009, 2011Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)32007, 2009, 2011Máté Horváth32007, 2009, 2011Gunnar Krig32007, 2009, 2013Kåre Krig32007, 2009, 2013Toby Mao (毛台立)32007, 2009, 2013Harris Chan32007, 2009, 2013Joey Gouly32007, 2009, 2013Kai Jiptner32007, 2009, 2013Marcell Endrey32007, 2011, 2013Jesús Masanet García32009, 2011, 2013Jeremy Fleischman32009, 2011, 2013Dan Cohen32009, 2011, 2013Mats Valk32009, 2011, 2013Breandan Vallance32009, 2011, 2013Oscar Roth Andersen32009, 2011, 2013Sébastien Auroux32009, 2011, 2013Bence Barát32009, 2011, 2013François Courtès32009, 2011, 2013Pierre Lemerle32009, 2011, 2013Sylviane Mathieu32009, 2011, 2013Hanneke Rijks32009, 2011, 2013Simon Westlund32009, 2011, 2013Cornelius Dieckmann32009, 2011, 2013Radu Făciu32009, 2011, 2013Anti Ingel32009, 2011, 2013Javier Tirado Ortiz32009, 2011, 2013



Spoiler: SQL





```
[NOPARSE]SELECT
  personId Cuber,
  count(distinct competitionId) Number,
  group_concat(distinct substring(competitionId,3) order by competitionId separator ', ') Years
FROM Results
WHERE competitionId rlike '^WC(19|20)[0-9][0-9]$'
GROUP BY personId
HAVING Number >= 3
ORDER BY Number desc, Years, Cuber;[/NOPARSE]
```


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 24, 2014)

Thank you Stefan!


----------



## LucidCuber (Sep 25, 2014)

Rank by Most UK competitions attended? I counted manually so It may be wrong But I think Joey has 24, Dan with 22 me and Thom both on 21.


----------



## CHJ (Sep 25, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> Rank by Most UK competitions attended? I counted manually so It may be wrong But I think Joey has 24, Dan with 22 me and Thom both on 21.



breandan has 23


----------



## Mikel (Sep 27, 2014)

I thought this was interesting. Mats Bergsten has set his personal best AND the Swedish NR for 5x5 bld every other time he has competed. The times he didn't get NR were all DNF. See for yourself.

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008BERG04#555bf


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 27, 2014)

Mikel said:


> I thought this was interesting. Mats Bergsten has set his personal best AND the Swedish NR for 5x5 bld every other time he has competed. The times he didn't get NR were all DNF. See for yourself.
> 
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008BERG04#555bf



That's awesome!


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 29, 2014)

Has anyone developed a box-and-whisker plot for all 3x3 averages? I'd like to know where the median, 1st, and 3rd quartile would lie.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 29, 2014)

Which record has the most history (NR/CR/WR)? i.e. Which record has been broken the most number of times?


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 29, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Which record has the most history (NR/CR/WR)? i.e. Which record has been broken the most number of times?


I didn't bother checking NR, but for CR and WR, NAR 3x3 average wins with 39. ER OH average and 4x4 average, as well as WR 4x4 single, have been broken 38 times.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 29, 2014)

Repost with corrected data...



Robert-Y said:


> Which record has the most history (NR/CR/WR)? i.e. Which record has been broken the most number of times?



I'm going to assume you meant the WCA history view (which includes first and last and ties, so not only "broken" records).



Spoiler: Records with longest histories



Using data from WCA_export478_20140929 and Stefan's WCA Statistics Tools.


*Event**Kind**Region**Records*Rubik's CubeAverageNetherlands42Rubik's CubeAverageNorth America394x4 CubeSingleWorld384x4 CubeAverageEurope383x3 one-handedAverageEurope38Rubik's CubeAverageEurope35Rubik's CubeAverageGermany354x4 CubeAverageWorld344x4 CubeAverageNetherlands334x4 CubeSingleGermany334x4 CubeAverageNorth America33Rubik's CubeSingleChina334x4 CubeAverageUSA335x5 CubeSingleWorld325x5 CubeSingleNetherlands32Rubik's CubeAverageSpain323x3 one-handedAverageWorld32Rubik's CubeAverageUSA325x5 CubeAverageWorld324x4 CubeAverageGermany315x5 CubeAverageEurope30Rubik's CubeAverageIndonesia29Rubik's CubeAverageTaiwan292x2 CubeAverageSpain293x3 one-handedAverageNorth America293x3 blindfoldedSingleWorld295x5 CubeSingleEurope293x3 one-handedAverageNetherlands285x5 CubeSingleUnited Kingdom285x5 CubeAverageNorth America274x4 CubeAverageHungary27Rubik's CubeAverageSweden273x3 one-handedAveragePoland27Rubik's CubeSingleGermany275x5 CubeAverageUSA27Rubik's CubeSingleUnited Kingdom265x5 CubeSingleAsia264x4 CubeAverageAsia263x3 one-handedSingleEurope263x3 one-handedAverageUSA262x2 CubeAverageNorth America26Rubik's CubeSingleWorld264x4 CubeAverageUnited Kingdom255x5 CubeSingleHungary252x2 CubeAverageUSA253x3 one-handedAverageChina255x5 CubeSingleJapan255x5 CubeAverageJapan252x2 CubeAverageWorld254x4 CubeSingleEurope255x5 CubeAverageGermany25Rubik's CubeSingleIndonesia253x3 one-handedAverageSpain255x5 CubeAverageNetherlands25Rubik's CubeAverageUnited Kingdom252x2 CubeAverageAsia255x5 CubeAverageAsia254x4 CubeAverageSpain252x2 CubeAverageCanada254x4 CubeAverageCanada25Rubik's CubeAveragePoland253x3 one-handedAverageGermany24Rubik's CubeSingleAustralia24Rubik's CubeSingleOceania24Rubik's CubeAveragePhilippines243x3 one-handedSingleWorld245x5 CubeAverageUnited Kingdom243x3 blindfoldedSingleGermany243x3 blindfoldedSingleAsia24Rubik's CubeAverageHungary243x3 one-handedSingleSpain245x5 CubeSingleNorth America235x5 CubeSingleGermany23Rubik's MagicSingleWorld234x4 CubeAverageChina233x3 one-handedAverageAsia235x5 CubeSinglePoland23MegaminxAverageDenmark234x4 CubeAverageItaly234x4 CubeSingleIndonesia23Rubik's CubeAverageChina23MegaminxAverageNorth America235x5 CubeAverageHungary23Rubik's CubeSingleNorth America23Rubik's CubeSingleKorea234x4 CubeAveragePoland23Rubik's CubeSingleIran234x4 CubeAverageSweden23PyraminxAverageSpain223x3 one-handedAverageHungary22Rubik's CubeSingleUSA225x5 CubeAverageCanada22Rubik's CubeAverageFrance224x4 CubeSingleAsia224x4 CubeSingleNetherlands222x2 CubeAverageEurope223x3 blindfoldedSingleUSA22Rubik's CubeAverageWorld22Rubik's CubeAverageItaly22Rubik's CubeSingleJapan223x3 one-handedAverageSweden225x5 CubeSingleUSA22Rubik's CubeSingleAsia224x4 CubeSingleCanada224x4 CubeSingleFrance22PyraminxAverageWorld22Square-1AverageEurope224x4 CubeSingleHungary224x4 CubeSingleOceania215x5 CubeSingleSpain215x5 CubeSingleChina215x5 CubeAverageItaly21MegaminxSingleNorth America212x2 CubeAverageChina215x5 CubeSingleCanada214x4 CubeSingleUSA214x4 CubeAverageIndonesia213x3 one-handedSingleIndia214x4 CubeSingleUnited Kingdom21MegaminxSingleBelgium214x4 CubeAverageOceania21Rubik's CubeAverageJapan214x4 CubeSingleItaly213x3 blindfoldedSingleEurope21PyraminxAverageFrance214x4 CubeAverageFrance21Rubik's CubeAverageCanada21Rubik's CubeAverageDenmark213x3 one-handedAverageItaly212x2 CubeAverageFrance213x3 one-handedAverageCanada217x7 CubeAverageWorld213x3 one-handedSingleGermany21Rubik's ClockSingleNetherlands217x7 CubeSingleHungary203x3 one-handedSinglePoland204x4 CubeSingleNorth America20Rubik's CubeAveragePeru20Rubik's CubeAverageUkraine20Rubik's CubeAverageAsia205x5 CubeAveragePoland205x5 CubeAverageSweden20Square-1AverageWorld203x3 one-handedAverageUnited Kingdom204x4 CubeSingleSpain204x4 CubeAverageJapan203x3 one-handedSingleChina20Rubik's CubeAverageHong Kong205x5 CubeAverageSpain20Rubik's MagicAverageWorld20



Spoiler: SQL





```
[NOPARSE]SELECT eventId Event, Kind, Region,
  concat('[url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/regions.php?regionId=', regionId, '&eventId=', eventId, '&history=History]', count(*), '[/url]') Records
FROM (
SELECT eventId, 'World' Region, '' regionId, 'Single' Kind FROM Results WHERE regionalSingleRecord='WR' UNION ALL
SELECT eventId, 'World' Region, '' regionId, 'Average' Kind FROM Results WHERE regionalAverageRecord='WR' UNION ALL
SELECT eventId, Continents.name Region, Continents.id regionId, 'Single' Kind FROM Results join Countries on Countries.id=personCountryId join Continents on Continents.id=continentId WHERE regionalSingleRecord in(recordName, 'WR') UNION ALL
SELECT eventId, Continents.name Region, Continents.id regionId, 'Average' Kind FROM Results join Countries on Countries.id=personCountryId join Continents on Continents.id=continentId WHERE regionalAverageRecord in(recordName, 'WR') UNION ALL
SELECT eventId, personCountryId Region, personCountryId regionId, 'Single' Kind FROM Results WHERE regionalSingleRecord like '%R' UNION ALL
SELECT eventId, personCountryId Region, personCountryId regionId, 'Average' Kind FROM Results WHERE regionalAverageRecord like '%R'
) tmp
GROUP BY eventId, Kind, Region
HAVING count(*)>=20
ORDER BY count(*) desc;[/NOPARSE]
```


----------



## Stefan (Sep 29, 2014)

Inspired by [post=947718]this[/post], I've been watching the sum the last couple days.



Spoiler: Total time speedsolved



Using data from WCA_export478_20140929 and Stefan's WCA Statistics Tools.


*Million Seconds*100.04713259



Spoiler: SQL





```
[NOPARSE]SELECT sum(if(value1>0,value1,0)+
           if(value2>0,value2,0)+
           if(value3>0,value3,0)+
           if(value4>0,value4,0)+
           if(value5>0,value5,0))/100/1000000 'Million Seconds'
FROM Results join Events on Events.id=eventId
WHERE format='time';[/NOPARSE]
```


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 29, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Inspired by [post=947718]this[/post], I've been watching the sum the last couple days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very cool!


----------



## Stefan (Sep 29, 2014)

A variation of Robert's request...



Spoiler: Records with most holders



Using data from WCA_export478_20140929 and Stefan's WCA Statistics Tools.


*Event**Kind**Region**Holders*4x4 CubeSingleWorld174x4 CubeSingleAsia173x3 one-handedSingleEurope173x3 one-handedSingleWorld164x4 CubeAverageWorld16Rubik's CubeSingleUSA15Rubik's CubeSingleNorth America154x4 CubeAverageAsia153x3 one-handedAverageEurope153x3 blindfoldedSingleWorld15Rubik's CubeSingleWorld142x2 CubeAverageNorth America145x5 CubeSingleWorld14Rubik's CubeAverageNorth America143x3 one-handedSingleAsia132x2 CubeAverageAsia13Rubik's CubeSingleChina134x4 CubeSingleCanada13Rubik's CubeAverageUSA13Rubik's MagicAverageWorld135x5 CubeSingleChina13Rubik's CubeSingleAsia134x4 CubeAverageEurope132x2 CubeSingleChina132x2 CubeAverageUSA13Rubik's CubeSingleKorea135x5 CubeAverageWorld124x4 CubeAverageCanada123x3 one-handedAverageWorld122x2 CubeAveragePhilippines12Rubik's CubeAverageEurope12PyraminxAverageNorth America122x2 CubeAverageChina124x4 CubeSingleEurope12Rubik's CubeAverageChina12Master MagicAverageAsia11Rubik's MagicSingleWorld113x3 one-handedAverageNorth America112x2 CubeAverageItaly11Square-1SingleCanada112x2 CubeSingleWorld112x2 CubeAverageWorld113x3 multi blindSingleWorld115x5 CubeAverageEurope11Rubik's CubeSingleIndonesia11Rubik's CubeAverageTaiwan112x2 CubeSingleSouth America113x3 one-handedAverageUSA115x5 CubeAverageChina11Rubik's CubeSingleEurope114x4 CubeAverageChina11PyraminxSingleNorth America102x2 CubeSingleNorth America102x2 CubeSingleAsia102x2 CubeAverageSpain10Rubik's MagicAverageAsia103x3 one-handedAverageChina105x5 CubeSingleEurope10Rubik's CubeSingleSpain10Rubik's CubeSingleJapan104x4 CubeSingleGermany10Rubik's CubeAverageKorea104x4 CubeAverageJapan10PyraminxSingleChina102x2 CubeSingleIndonesia103x3 one-handedSingleIndia10MegaminxSingleNorth America103x3 one-handedAverageKorea10Rubik's ClockSingleEurope102x2 CubeAverageEurope104x4 CubeSingleJapan104x4 CubeSingleFrance10Square-1AverageWorld10MegaminxAverageAsia10Rubik's MagicAverageEurope105x5 CubeSingleCanada10Rubik's CubeSingleTaiwan104x4 CubeSingleIndonesia10Rubik's CubeAverageWorld10Square-1SingleWorld10



Spoiler: SQL





```
[NOPARSE]SELECT eventId Event, Kind, Region,
  concat('[url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/regions.php?regionId=', regionId, '&eventId=', eventId, '&history=History]', count(distinct personId), '[/url]') Holders
FROM (
SELECT eventId, 'World' Region, '' regionId, 'Single' Kind, personId FROM Results WHERE regionalSingleRecord='WR' UNION ALL
SELECT eventId, 'World' Region, '' regionId, 'Average' Kind, personId FROM Results WHERE regionalAverageRecord='WR' UNION ALL
SELECT eventId, Continents.name Region, Continents.id regionId, 'Single' Kind, personId FROM Results join Countries on Countries.id=personCountryId join Continents on Continents.id=continentId WHERE regionalSingleRecord in(recordName, 'WR') UNION ALL
SELECT eventId, Continents.name Region, Continents.id regionId, 'Average' Kind, personId FROM Results join Countries on Countries.id=personCountryId join Continents on Continents.id=continentId WHERE regionalAverageRecord in(recordName, 'WR') UNION ALL
SELECT eventId, personCountryId Region, personCountryId regionId, 'Single' Kind, personId FROM Results WHERE regionalSingleRecord like '%R' UNION ALL
SELECT eventId, personCountryId Region, personCountryId regionId, 'Average' Kind, personId FROM Results WHERE regionalAverageRecord like '%R'
) tmp
GROUP BY eventId, Kind, Region
HAVING count(distinct personId)>=10
ORDER BY count(distinct personId) desc;[/NOPARSE]
```


----------



## Stefan (Sep 29, 2014)

cmhardw said:


> Very cool!



Well, to clarify: That doesn't include the times for DNFs, fewest moves and multiblind, and does include +2 penalties. So not quite as pure and cool as it might look at first, but yeah, still kinda cool


----------



## Stefan (Sep 29, 2014)

SirWaffle said:


> O.O Wow this is incredible and seriously what is it with girls and megaminx? (me, yu da hyun, Emily, and the person that did this bld solve  )



Thanks for inspiration.



Spoiler: Females in Top 100



Using data from WCA_export478_20140929 and Stefan's WCA Statistics Tools.


*Event**Kind**Cuber**World Rank**Result*MegaminxAverageYu Da-Hyun448.866x6 CubeAverageEmily Wang62:06.37PyraminxAverageYi Wang (王旖)63.406x6 CubeSingleEmily Wang82:02.41MegaminxSingleYu Da-Hyun846.09PyraminxSingleYi Wang (王旖)92.123x3 fewest movesSingleLaura Ohrndorf1024MegaminxAverageEmily Wang1554.96Rubik's ClockAverageLaura Ohrndorf177.65Rubik's ClockSingleLaura Ohrndorf216.313x3 multi blindSingleShiori Sato (佐藤詩織)2217/19 (59:51)MegaminxSingleEmily Wang2251.595x5 CubeSingleEmily Wang341:04.635x5 CubeAverageEmily Wang351:11.55Rubik's ClockAverageNikolett Placskó378.43MegaminxSingleKarina Grandjean Beck3754.843x3 blindfoldedAverageLiliya Kamaltdinova4058.977x7 CubeAverageEmily Wang403:39.57MegaminxAverageKarina Grandjean Beck401:03.153x3 with feetAverageOksana Tyvodar4456.617x7 CubeSingleSamantha Raskind443:29.947x7 CubeAverageSamantha Raskind483:44.15Rubik's ClockSingleNikolett Placskó487.12MegaminxSingleKalina Brzezińska4856.684x4 CubeSingleEmily Wang4931.174x4 CubeAverageEmily Wang4936.002x2 CubeAverageYui Tomita (富田唯依)502.567x7 CubeSingleEmily Wang503:31.583x3 with feetSingleOksana Tyvodar5251.383x3 with feetAverageMika Muranushi (村主美佳)521:02.443x3 blindfoldedSingleLiliya Kamaltdinova5342.195x5 blindfoldedSingleLiliya Kamaltdinova5417:26.003x3 with feetSingleRafaela Oliveira da Silva6056.43Square-1SingleAlexandra Daryl Ariawan6113.523x3 with feetSingleMika Muranushi (村主美佳)6357.083x3 blindfoldedSingleSesi Cadmus6546.714x4 blindfoldedSingleLiliya Kamaltdinova677:21.333x3 multi blindSingleSesi Cadmus699/10 (46:34)MegaminxAverageKalina Brzezińska711:09.063x3 multi blindSingleSanae Omyo (大名佐苗)769/10 (55:01)PyraminxSingleKarina Grandjean Beck762.88MegaminxSingleSydney Weaver771:01.503x3 blindfoldedSingleJael Riggenbach8051.453x3 with feetAverageRafaela Oliveira da Silva801:14.31Square-1SingleZoé de Moffarts8014.133x3 multi blindSingleMichelle Nataniel Yugie818/8 (57:12)PyraminxSingleGabriela Gierasimiuk812.93SkewbSingleFranciszka Cybulska854.143x3 multi blindSingleLiliya Kamaltdinova868/9 (35:54)6x6 CubeAverageSamantha Raskind872:42.285x5 blindfoldedSingleMimmi Leckius9128:02.00MegaminxAverageXinrui Li (李昕蕊)921:12.023x3 multi blindSingleMimmi Leckius947/7 (47:52)6x6 CubeSingleSamantha Raskind942:31.24MegaminxAverageSydney Weaver961:12.34Square-1AverageAlexandra Daryl Ariawan9720.63



Spoiler: SQL





```
[NOPARSE]SELECT eventId Event, Kind, personId Cuber, worldRank 'World Rank', best 'Result[R]'
FROM (
SELECT personId, eventId, 'Single' Kind, worldRank, best FROM RanksSingle UNION ALL
SELECT personId, eventId, 'Average' Kind, worldRank, best FROM RanksAverage
) tmp join Persons on Persons.id=personId
WHERE gender='f' and worldRank<=100
ORDER BY worldRank, eventId, best;[/NOPARSE]
```


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 29, 2014)

Thank you for delivering! Sorry yes I did mean to include ties as well as setting the record. As for the variation of my request, thanks. Somehow you managed to fulfil my next request BEFORE I could even ask


----------



## Stefan (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks to Kieran as well (my computation had a bug, I noticed because he had different numbers).


----------



## kunparekh18 (Sep 30, 2014)

Which is the slowest 3x3 solve in an average with at least 1 sub-10 solve ? Excluding DNF of course.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 30, 2014)

kunparekh18 said:


> Which is the slowest 3x3 solve in an average with at least 1 sub-10 solve ? Excluding DNF of course.





Spoiler: Slowest 3x3 solve in an average with a sub-10 solve



Using data from WCA_export478_20140929 and Stefan's WCA Statistics Tools.


*Cuber**Worst**Best**Competition**1.**2.**3.**4.**5.*Mats Valk1:18.507.25Eindhoven Open 20127.631:18.507.257.538.15Edward Lin1:13.159.61Caltech Winter 20139.779.611:13.159.9610.19Mateusz Śliż1:04.049.81Polish Nationals 201414.3010.9111.491:04.049.81Shubham Kumar1:01.769.42NCR Open 201411.451:01.7611.9410.899.42Vincent Sheu1:00.039.35World Championship 201315.4510.3113.519.351:00.03Sergey Ryabko56.008.09MPEI Open 201211.8010.0656.0013.638.09Kevin Costello III55.458.43CCFC Fall 201311.2255.458.4310.1610.14Armin Soleimani (آرمین سلیمانی)53.279.47Iran Summer Cube 201353.2712.059.4713.1312.83Wojciech Szatanowski53.179.11Radom Open 201312.0310.1453.1711.679.11Yu Sajima (佐島優)50.819.83Tachikawa 20139.9350.819.8310.6911.22Stephen Adhisaputra50.118.02Jakarta Cube Day 20148.0210.259.659.4650.11Cameron Stollery49.159.84Melbourne Cube Day 201349.159.8410.8312.0014.15Dario Roa Sánchez45.329.32Les Santes Open 20149.3210.3445.3210.969.79Hao-Zheng Lin (林浩正)44.909.21Mingdao Carnival 20149.219.7844.909.9925.98Morten Arborg43.658.88Helsinki Open 201111.2543.658.889.3611.05Daniel Gloppestad Bajer41.119.58Oslo 3x3 201310.439.5810.5011.4641.11Daniel Yeo Sian Leng40.009.94World Championship 20119.9419.0214.5211.0340.00John Brechon40.009.00UIUC Fall 20139.009.789.8311.6540.00Piti Pichedpan (ปิติ พิเชษฐพันธ์)39.979.21Cubing Korea Xmas Eve 2011DNF39.979.219.9310.86Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์)39.758.30World Championship 20118.808.3039.759.159.38Jonathan Tan Wei Xiat39.539.68Cyber Open 201110.5010.9413.7239.539.68Mateusz Śliż39.329.92SLS Chorzow 201413.23DNF13.1639.329.92Kevin Costello III39.059.54CCFC Fall 201310.3411.0512.2639.059.54Thompson Clarke38.198.33Toronto Open Winter 20138.3311.3612.2838.199.47Arifumi Fushimi (伏見有史)36.908.90Kawasaki Open 201011.188.9036.9012.2511.43Ben Yu (虞润川)36.089.15Vancouver Summer 201312.9014.199.1536.0815.33Dong-Hyun Kim (김동현)35.949.55Korean Style 201311.819.5525.2211.4035.94Tomasz Żołnowski35.639.75Wroclaw Open 200935.639.7511.9112.3012.28Robert Yau35.158.59Euro 201210.9010.4313.718.5935.15Hunor Bózsing35.119.41Ljubljana 201311.6911.5910.349.4135.11Christian Dirks34.909.00Aachen Summer 201213.5011.3810.349.0034.90Rowe Hessler34.777.94US Nationals 201211.7710.0834.779.637.94Peter Chau34.699.68Newport Cube Day 201410.539.6834.6915.0310.97Marco Rota34.529.56Legnano Open 201216.36DNF9.5616.4634.52Forte Shinko34.309.63World Championship 201334.3013.089.6314.4712.04Andrew Kang34.218.91Battle of Lexington 20109.3134.2110.558.9114.44Alejandro Aguado Barahona33.369.84Euro 201011.5513.7112.819.8433.36Cameron Stollery33.349.02Canberra Summer 201433.3413.63DNF9.0212.66Guan Ying Chen (陳冠穎)33.119.94Taiwan Summer 201211.6512.6533.119.9414.38Ethan Crislip32.978.55Ohio Fall 201110.4032.978.5511.1610.99Rowe Hessler32.918.00Liberty Science 20108.4111.2513.0632.918.00Ernesto Gutiérrez Cuba32.858.62Back to the Palace 20148.6232.8513.1910.1911.68Andrew Ricci32.808.21MIT Spring 201210.2832.809.388.2110.22Xiaobo Jin (金晓波)32.669.55Hefei Summer 201211.2525.3010.2832.669.55Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호)32.009.58Grenoble Winter 20149.619.5832.0011.9411.65Yi-Fan Wu (吳亦凡)31.808.78Hsinchu Winter 20139.0631.8014.819.448.78Phạm Thế Quyền31.139.75Hanoi Open 201013.4713.699.7517.1931.13Preeda Hongpimolmas (ปรีดา หงส์พิมลมาศ)31.119.90Asian Championship 201013.289.9031.1111.4412.81Richard McKearney30.979.47Bristol Spring 20109.4714.0030.9715.8414.83Farzad Karimi (فرزاد کریمی)30.728.97Iran Open 201310.288.9730.7213.259.16Guillain Potron30.389.63Barcelona Open 201013.939.6313.4730.3812.09Mats Valk30.369.78Düsseldorf Open 201030.3614.949.7811.0610.97Sebastian Weyer30.238.44Euro 20149.418.448.4730.239.30Ron van Bruchem30.169.88Iran Open 201114.369.8817.5515.5530.16Milán Baticz30.119.65World Championship 201110.0930.1110.5910.339.65



Spoiler: SQL





```
[NOPARSE]SELECT
  personId Cuber,
  greatest(value1, value2, value3, value4, value5) 'Worst[T]',
  best 'Best[T]',
  competitionId Competition,
  value1 '1.[T]', value2 '2.[T]', value3 '3.[T]', value4 '4.[T]', value5 '5.[T]'
FROM Results
WHERE eventId='333' and best>0 and best<1000 and greatest(value1, value2, value3, value4, value5)>=3000
ORDER BY 2 desc;[/NOPARSE]
```









Spoiler: Slowest 3x3 averages with sub-10 single



Using data from WCA_export478_20140929 and Stefan's WCA Statistics Tools.


*Cuber**Best**Average**Competition**1.**2.**3.**4.**5.*Marco Rota9.5622.45Legnano Open 201216.36DNF9.5616.4634.52Mateusz Śliż9.9221.90SLS Chorzow 201413.23DNF13.1639.329.92Piti Pichedpan (ปิติ พิเชษฐพันธ์)9.2120.25Cubing Korea Xmas Eve 2011DNF39.979.219.9310.86Cameron Stollery9.0219.88Canberra Summer 201433.3413.63DNF9.0212.66Hao-Zheng Lin (林浩正)9.2219.55Taipei Open 20119.2229.7116.40DNF12.53Daniel Cano Salgado9.5319.39IV Bogota 2012DNF9.5315.8027.6914.69Ping-Yueh Huang (黃品越)9.8718.65Master Challenge 201410.25DNF9.8729.7515.96Thomas Schmidt7.7918.57Danish Open 201420.4019.7316.8919.097.79Tomasz Kiełbasa9.4417.86Poznan Open 201116.009.4420.4017.1921.59Laura Ohrndorf9.4217.66V-CUBE Athens Open 201319.259.4217.3318.2817.36Xilun Chi (遅熙倫)9.7817.63West Japan Big Cube 201321.339.7815.4117.9119.58Angus Hannelly9.8617.44Australian Nationals 201320.2517.1514.919.8620.61Mattias Claesson8.6317.30Swedish Cubedays 201117.5017.8616.5320.588.63Qingwei Kong (孔庆玮)9.9817.23Wuxi Open 201316.0120.5922.8715.109.98Frank Ebel9.9417.23Austrian Open 201221.0015.5515.139.94DNFStefan Pochmann9.5617.21Aachen Open 200916.8317.9417.809.5617.00Vincent Sheu8.5517.11Vidar Open 201118.7519.728.5515.9616.61Davide Merli7.9617.01Legnano Open 201214.9618.667.9620.9017.40Tuan Nghia Duong9.3116.99French Open 201017.0918.5616.419.3117.47Jonah Crosby9.7216.99Lexington Fall 201320.719.7214.0616.21DNFMaciek Jagiełło9.7716.85Polish Open 201216.059.7717.5521.3416.94Zheng Li (李政)9.8416.84World Championship 201321.1816.5920.529.8413.41Jonas Brzenczek9.9616.65Hamburg Open 201419.4618.9115.5515.489.96Shivam Bansal9.9816.64Indian Nationals 201417.369.9817.7716.7315.82Phil Thomas9.4016.64Indiana Summer Open 200916.5615.949.4018.0617.41James Hildreth8.6316.53Leaf Town 201321.6013.5315.218.6320.86Yoshiki Chinen (知念良樹)9.9416.33Kyushu Open 201315.4416.5816.969.9418.63Rowe Hessler9.1316.31US Nationals and Open 200821.2713.4614.419.1321.06Erfan Moradi (عرفان مرادی)9.7816.24Summer with Cubers 20149.7817.3413.7225.0617.65Ron van Bruchem9.5516.24Netherlands 200715.2319.7217.539.5515.96Christian Foyle9.6516.16Shepparton Winter 201320.8813.849.6515.6519.00Dong-Hyun Kim (김동현)9.5516.14Korean Style 201311.819.5525.2211.4035.94Supakit Nateeraitaiwa (ศุภกิตติ์ นทีรัยโทวะ)9.3416.07Asian Championship 201016.9015.3615.969.3421.40Kaijun Lin (林恺俊)9.9416.01Guangzhou 3x3 Day 201311.139.94DNF26.3410.55Olivér Perge9.5316.01Prague Open 201413.9413.979.5320.11DNFDavid Andersson9.4616.01Stockholm Open 201315.0520.1916.3816.619.46Erik Akkersdijk9.2216.00Lemgo Open 20109.75DNF13.119.2225.15



Spoiler: SQL





```
[NOPARSE]SELECT
  personId Cuber,
  best 'Best[T]',
  average 'Average[T]',
  competitionId Competition,
  value1 '1.[T]', value2 '2.[T]', value3 '3.[T]', value4 '4.[T]', value5 '5.[T]'
FROM Results
WHERE eventId='333' and best>0 and best<1000 and average>=1600
ORDER BY average desc;[/NOPARSE]
```


----------



## TMOY (Sep 30, 2014)

This can't possibly be the correct result, sorry. For example, Mats Valk's former 7.77 avg ER, which definitely contains sub-10 solves, also contains a 1:18.59 (caused by a big pop).


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 30, 2014)

Oops he left the "average >16 seconds" criteria in the first list


----------



## supercavitation (Sep 30, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> Oops he left the "average >16 seconds" criteria in the first list



I was going to say, John Brechon's average from US Nationals Finals is also missing (11.21 Average with a 9.28 single and a 29.92 single).


----------



## Stefan (Sep 30, 2014)

Oops, thanks Francois and Daniel. Fixed now. John still doesn't make the list, as I now cut off at 30 seconds


----------



## Lid (Sep 30, 2014)

Here is what I got, no cut off!



Spoiler: Slowest 3x3 solve in an average with a sub-10 solve




*Cuber**ID**Worst**Best**Competition**1.**2.**3.**4.**5.*Mats Valk2007VALK017850725EindhovenOpen20127637850725753815Edward Lin2008LINE027315961CaltechWinter201397796173159961019Mateusz Śliż2012SLIZ016404981PolishNationals20141430109111496404981Shubham Kumar2013KUMA156176942NationalCubingRegion20141145617611941089942Vincent Sheu2006SHEU016003935WC20131545103113519356003Sergey Ryabko2009RYAB015600809MPEIOpen20121180100656001363809Kevin Costello III2012COST015545843CCFCFall20131122554584310161014Armin Soleimani (آرمین سلیمانی)2011SOLE025327947IranSummerCube20135327120594713131283Wojciech Szatanowski2011SZAT015317911RadomOpen20131203101453171167911Yu Sajima (佐島優)2008SAJI015081983TachikawaFest2013993508198310691122Stephen Adhisaputra2010ADHI015011802JakartaCubeDay201480210259659465011Cameron Stollery2010STOL014915984MelbourneCubeDay20134915984108312001415Dario Roa Sánchez2011SANC024532932LesSantesOpen2014932103445321096979Hao-Zheng Lin (林浩正)2008LINH014490921MingdaoCubeCarnival201492197844909992598Morten Arborg2010ARBO014365888HelsinkiOpen2011112543658889361105Daniel Gloppestad Bajer2009GLOP014111958Oslo20131043958105011464111John Brechon2010BREC014000900UIUCFall201390097898311654000Daniel Yeo Sian Leng2010LENG014000994WC20119941902145211034000Piti Pichedpan (ปิติ พิเชษฐพันธ์)2009PICH013997921CubingKoreaXmasEve2011DNF39979219931086Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์)2009CHAR033975830WC20118808303975915938Jonathan Tan Wei Xiat2009XIAT023953968CyberOpen20111050109413723953968Mateusz Śliż2012SLIZ013932992SLSChorzow20141323DNF13163932992Kevin Costello III2012COST013905954CCFCFall20131034110512263905954Thompson Clarke2008CLAR013819833TorontoOpenWinter2013833113612283819947Arifumi Fushimi (伏見有史)2009FUSH013690890KawasakiOpen20101118890369012251143Ben Yu (虞润川)2011YUBE013608915VancouverOpenSummer20131290141991536081533Dong-Hyun Kim (김동현)2012KIMD013594955KoreanStyle20131181955252211403594Tomasz Żołnowski2005ZOLN013563975WroclawOpen20093563975119112301228Robert Yau2009YAUR013515859Euro20121090104313718593515Hunor Bózsing2009BOZS013511941LjubljanaOpen20131169115910349413511Christian Dirks2010DIRK013490900AachenSummer20121350113810349003490Rowe Hessler2007HESS013477794USNationals2012117710083477963794Peter Chau2011CHAU053469968NewportCubeDay20141053968346915031097Marco Rota2009ROTA013452956LegnanoOpen20121636DNF95616463452Forte Shinko2009SHIN023430963WC20133430130896314471204Andrew Kang2006KANG013421891BattleOfLexington2010931342110558911444Alejandro Aguado Barahona2007AGUA013336984Euro20101155137112819843336Cameron Stollery2010STOL013334902CanberraSummer201433341363DNF9021266Guan Ying Chen (陳冠穎)2011CHEN033311994TaiwanSummer20121165126533119941438Ethan Crislip2010CRIS013297855OhioFall20111040329785511161099Rowe Hessler2007HESS013291800LibertyScience2010841112513063291800Ernesto Gutiérrez Cuba2011CUBA023285862BackToThePalace20148623285131910191168Andrew Ricci2010RICC023280821MITSpring2012102832809388211022Xiaobo Jin (金晓波)2008JINX013266955HefeiSummer20121125253010283266955Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호)2008JONG033200958GrenobleWinter2014961958320011941165Yi-Fan Wu (吳亦凡)2010WUIF013180878HsinchuWinter201390631801481944878Phạm Thế Quyền2010PHAM083113975HanoiOpen20101347136997517193113Preeda Hongpimolmas (ปรีดา หงส์พิมลมาศ)2009HONG043111990AsianChampionship20101328990311111441281Richard McKearney2008MCKE013097947BristolSpring20109471400309715841483Farzad Karimi (فرزاد کریمی)2011KARI013072897IranOpen2013102889730721325916Guillain Potron2008POTR013038963BarcelonaOpen20101393963134730381209Mats Valk2007VALK013036978DusseldorfOpen20103036149497811061097Sebastian Weyer2010WEYE023023844Euro20149418448473023930Ron van Bruchem2003BRUC013016988IranOpen20111436988175515553016Milán Baticz2005BATI013011965WC20111009301110591033965John Brechon2010BREC012992928USNationals20141055114592829921164Jules Desjardin2010DESJ012991853GrenobleWinter2014909112785329911431Paolo Moriello2009MORI052983883TiburtinaeOpen2012883968100210932983Sergey Ryabko2009RYAB012981796MPEIOpen201212949817962981806Ping-Yueh Huang (黃品越)2012HUAN122975987MasterChallenge20141025DNF98729751596Drew Brads2010BRAD012972936NewAlbany20131381108611369362972Hao-Zheng Lin (林浩正)2008LINH012971922TaipeiOpen201192229711640DNF1253Andrew Verducci2011VERD012958852BigCubingItaly20141053114485229581103Yu Sajima (佐島優)2008SAJI012938922JapanOpen20111253922120229381065Bhargav Narasimhan2011NARA022910906CubingATMOSphere20139062910114412731487Eric Limeback2007LIME012908986TorontoOpenFall20082908986132513441300Sebastian Weyer2010WEYE022900921GermanNationals2011105029009219581130Alexey Polyashov2010POLY012896997TulaOpen20142896151999711031386James Hamory2009HAMO012875871CaltechSpring2014110590287112152875Kirt Protacio2010PROT012868958MelbourneWinter20141108286812439581065Amos Tay Swee Hui2009SWEE012866959TaylorCubeOpen20121055959102128661478David Gugl2009GUGL012838944GELOpen20121650150394428381552You Hyeon-Dong (유현동)2011HYEO012836941KoreanStyle2013283611369639411006Sergey Ryabko2009RYAB012831919KyivOpen2011283111119191116947Shu-Yii Luo (駱書翊)2012LUOS012824999TaiwanSummerOpen20141354999118828241333Boaz Floor2010FLOO012822931N8W8Summer20129312822120614711672Przemysław Kaleta2012KALE012821878BydgoszczSummer201489411292821878900Mitsuki Gunji (郡司光貴)2006GUNJ012815897JapanContestSpring2014281591689710271034Yuxuan Wang (王宇轩)2009WANG132811953HarbinOpen20149531113121528111411Edward Lin2008LINE022809890CaltechFall20132809100011381078890Teo Kai Xiang2009XIAN012806931NUS20111208108610199312806Bohdan Hromchak (Богдан Громчак)2012HROM012796938UkrainianNationals20141343106393815062796Phillip Espinoza2007ESPI012781966SanDiego20111058278112619661255Lin Chen (陈霖)2010CHEN202781984QingdaoOpen20129841366278110691055Maarten Smit2008SMIT042780936Euro20129361047108811022780Erik Akkersdijk2005AKKE012771986BeneluxOpen20109861043103312592771Mats Valk2007VALK012769821N8W8Summer201296886511948212769Daniel Cano Salgado2011SALG012769953IVBogota2012DNF953158027691469Shinichiro Sato (佐藤真一郎)2009SATO022728830ThanksCubingDay2014830272811481076984Erik Akkersdijk2005AKKE012715852DutchOpen201196893110342715852Ali Dadfar (علی دادفر)2011DADF012694877IranSummerCube20132694108612848771211Erik Akkersdijk2005AKKE012680927VCubeSpiel20119271033268012191036Nan Bai (柏楠)2011BAIN012675986WenzhouOpen20131734986120626751206Takuma Shirahase (白波瀬拓磨)2007SHIR012671968MatsudoSpring20111641968157112752671Kevin Hays2009HAYS012663825VancouverOpenSummer201326639008259711106Daniel Waldir Rodrigues Rosa2011ROSA062661955GoianiaOpen20131321266195510461144Pedro Santos Guimarães2007GUIM012652959SESCPompeia20131303265211909591231Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์)2009CHAR032646947PhitsanulokOpen2011947114499110252646Kaijun Lin (林恺俊)2013LINK012634994Guangzhou20131113994DNF26341055Hunor Bózsing2009BOZS012621861SerbianOpen201386110759729712621



(Too lazy to format further )


----------



## Stefan (Sep 30, 2014)

Lid said:


> Here is what I got, *no cut off*!



Then where is Ivan Vynnyk's 26.00?


----------



## Lid (Sep 30, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Then where is Ivan Vynnyk's 26.00?


So you want me to paste all 8k+ avgs?


----------



## Carrot (Sep 30, 2014)

Lid said:


> So you want me to paste all 8k+ avgs?



Yes please!


----------



## Stefan (Sep 30, 2014)

Lid said:


> So you want me to paste all 8k+ avgs?



No, I'm just saying your _"no cut off"_ is false.

(Ideally, we could say something like "limit 100" and we'd not just get 100 rows but also a few more in case there are ties at the end (like 77 rows sharing place 98. It's on the todo-list for my tool, but I didn't get to it yet, hence my ugly hack that caused my bug.)


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Oct 4, 2014)

I would be interested in seeing a Competition Podium Streaks.


----------



## mycube (Oct 6, 2014)

How many people finished all events? And how many of them did not finish with 5BLD? Kind of a ratio would be interesting, and what was the event they finished with?
E.g. I have everything except feet, so when I do an official feet mean I have finished all events with the last event feet 

And second question: whats the lowest 3bld mean: 4bld single ratio? Mine is like 1.2 and really terrible. Also whats the highest ratio?


----------



## Iggy (Oct 6, 2014)

mycube said:


> How many people finished all events? And how many of them did not finish with 5BLD? Kind of a ratio would be interesting, and what was the event they finished with?
> E.g. I have everything except feet, so when I do an official feet mean I have finished all events with the last event feet
> 
> And second question: whats the lowest 3bld mean: 4bld single ratio? Mine is like 1.2 and really terrible. Also whats the highest ratio?



I have FMC mean left


----------



## EMI (Oct 6, 2014)

mycube said:


> How many people finished all events? And how many of them did not finish with 5BLD? Kind of a ratio would be interesting, and what was the event they finished with?
> E.g. I have everything except feet, so when I do an official feet mean I have finished all events with the last event feet
> 
> And second question: whats the lowest 3bld mean: 4bld single ratio? Mine is like 1.2 and really terrible. Also whats the highest ratio?



Here is a list: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...e-WCA-events&p=1006541&viewfull=1#post1006541


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 6, 2014)

EMI said:


> Here is a list: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...e-WCA-events&p=1006541&viewfull=1#post1006541



It's not up to date.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 6, 2014)

Is there any reason for the AVG competitions to be missing from the short name list? Maybe because their names start with a number?


Stefan said:


> What do you mean it would leave Maryland and Washington out?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stefan (Oct 6, 2014)

AvGalen said:


> Is there any reason for the AVG competitions to be missing from the short name list? Maybe because their names start with a number?



Inside tables, like on that page, we use shortened competition names (so they don't blow up the table widths). The actual names of the AVG competitions are "1 AVG competition 2013" and "2 AVG competition 2014", as shown at the top of each competition's page. And those are not that short.


----------



## FailCuber (Oct 8, 2014)

If you look at my WCA profile you can see all my averages are ranked better then my singles. I competed in 4 events. Is there anyone who competed in all 18 events and did this? If not who competed the most events and had all there averages ranked better then their singles?


----------



## Jimmy Liu (Oct 8, 2014)

FailCuber said:


> If you look at my WCA profile you can see all my averages are ranked better then my singles. I competed in 4 events. Is there anyone who competed in all 18 events and did this? If not who competed the most events and had all there averages ranked better then their singles?



I competed in 13 events, and my avg ranks are almost better than my single ranks.
Only 5x5 and one-handed singles ranks beat avg ranks by small margin.



Spoiler



Does that mean I don't have pure luck in any of these events?!


----------



## Stefan (Oct 8, 2014)

Yay, 6666 posts.



FailCuber said:


> If you look at my WCA profile you can see all my averages are ranked better then my singles. I competed in 4 events. Is there anyone who competed in all 18 events and did this? If not who competed the most events and had all there averages ranked better then their singles?



That's a bit ambiguous/awkward/wrong because of obsolete events and because of people who somewhat tried but never got a successful single/average in some event(s), but here's my attempt:



Spoiler: Cubers whose average world ranks are all better than their single world ranks



Using data from WCA_export485_20141008 and Stefan's WCA Statistics Tools.


*Cuber**Events*Mao-te Hsieh (謝茂德)17Yiqun Fan (樊轶群)16Zachary Lowry14Ragil Setyadi14Irwan Sarbeni14Shikhar Mohan13Nick Edmonds13Gabriel Torres Jacques13Dominik Pasztetnik13Mingtao Wu (吴铭涛)13Aharon Campoli Tono13Jingyu Jiang (江靖宇)13Hanns Hub13Mark Skelton12Christopher Fernández Trejo12Patryk Bola12Nguyễn Tài Đức12Pedro Cuesta Unkhoff12Ignacy Buczek12Qifan Zhu (祝起凡)12Baptiste Lambin11Paul Mahvi11Ziqian Yin (尹子谦)11Frank Provoost11Kelsey McKenna11András Ferencz11Federico Masilunas11Aleksander Osiowski11Eivind Fonn11Nikolai Sitte11Jakub Hanuszkiewicz11Kim Se-Han11Rizky Aditya Ramadhan11Yucheng Lu (陆宇澄)11Hamlet Fernando Guerrero Ramírez11Paul Binner11Jeff Goetz11Ricky Meiler11Shu Yi (易术)11Ilya Zabrodsky11Quinnzon Radyatmadja Djauhari10Joshua Li10Kaj Wiklund10Bartłomiej Sordyl10Jakub Olejarz10Alex Comeau10Daniel García Murillo10Arturo Medina Abad10Max Hahnbück10Jhojan Andres Lombana Garcia10Xiaodong Sun (孙晓东)10Dragan Okanović10Aan Candra Nugroho10Yusuke Morikawa (森川裕介)10Daniel Matsukawa Kaczorowsky10Michael Wittwer10Maciej Prosowski10Kentaro Nishi (西賢太郎)10Rafa Serrano Hinojosa10Jake Geren10Philipp Żurowski10Szymon Jeziorski10Aditya Rajkumar10Lê Việt Hưng10Polux Eduardo Sánchez Moreno10Sung Hyun Park (박성현)10Moanish Barathiar10David Bergling10Phannuwat Maicharoenkun (ภาณุวัฒน์ มายเจริญกุล)10



Spoiler: SQL





```
[NOPARSE]SELECT s.personId Cuber, Events
FROM RanksSingle s
  left join RanksAverage a on s.personId=a.personId and s.eventId=a.eventId
  join (SELECT personId, count(distinct eventId) Events FROM Results GROUP BY personId) tmp on tmp.personId=s.personId
GROUP BY s.personId
HAVING sum(if(a.worldRank, a.worldRank, 0) >= s.worldRank) = 0 and Events >= 10
ORDER BY Events desc;[/NOPARSE]
```


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 8, 2014)

Working on some statistics on the number of competitors that have competed in a given region. Here's the heat map for countries:

http://www.openheatmap.com/view.html?map=AndoritePunctosColoraturas



Spoiler: Countries by the number of unique competitors that have competed there




countryvalueUSA6329China5025India2773Poland1646Germany1424Canada1271Brazil1267France1106Indonesia1026Japan889Spain870Taiwan718Hungary680Ukraine636Thailand589Philippines588Korea571Netherlands566Mexico541Russia535Italy491Sweden477Colombia469Denmark459Peru451Australia434United Kingdom431Iran401Malaysia401Belgium374Vietnam337Chile320Singapore304Hong Kong286Romania258Norway250Czech Republic232Israel190Belarus177Guatemala167Austria163Finland155Slovenia125Turkey116New Zealand112Venezuela110Argentina109Slovakia101Switzerland95Dominican Republic93United Arab Emirates90Serbia80Croatia71Mongolia70Portugal60Estonia59Greece41Georgia35Macau35Latvia34South Africa33Iceland32Bosnia and Herzegovina23Lithuania19Andorra17Ireland15Jordan9




And for the US States: http://www.openheatmap.com/view.html?map=SphygmomanometriesScoffingstockZymotically



Spoiler: US States by the number of unique competitors that have competed there




statevalueCalifornia1946New Jersey1141Massachusetts681Nevada679Pennsylvania511Ohio493New York418Connecticut406Indiana399Illinois378Maryland346Texas316Minnesota299Michigan291Virginia230Georgia220Florida197Colorado169Washington150Iowa118Wisconsin101Rhode Island74Utah65Arizona64North Carolina60Kansas45Kentucky45Oklahoma40West Virginia33Nebraska29Oregon26Idaho23Missouri19Tennessee10




EDIT: This was using data from WCA_export485_20141008


----------



## Stefan (Oct 8, 2014)

Neat. I have slightly larger numbers, though. Did you use the current export?



Spoiler: Countries by the number of unique competitors that have competed there



Using data from WCA_export486_20141008 and Stefan's WCA Statistics Tools.


*Country**Competitors*USA6355China5097India2790Poland1651Germany1424Canada1272Brazil1267France1106Indonesia1028Japan887Spain870Taiwan717Hungary679Ukraine635Thailand589Philippines588Korea572Netherlands566Mexico541Russia533Italy491Sweden477Colombia469Denmark459Peru451Australia434United Kingdom430Malaysia401Iran401Belgium374Vietnam337Chile320Singapore304Hong Kong286Romania258Norway250Czech Republic233Israel190Belarus178Guatemala167Austria163Finland155Slovenia124New Zealand122Turkey116Venezuela110Argentina109Slovakia101Switzerland95Dominican Republic93United Arab Emirates90Serbia80Croatia71Mongolia70Portugal60Estonia59Greece41Macau35Georgia35Latvia34South Africa33Iceland32Bosnia and Herzegovina23Lithuania19Andorra17Ireland15Jordan9



Spoiler: SQL





```
[NOPARSE]SELECT countryId Country, count(distinct personId) Competitors
FROM Results join Competitions on Competitions.id=competitionId
GROUP BY countryId
ORDER BY Competitors desc;[/NOPARSE]
```









Spoiler: US States by the number of unique competitors that have competed there



Using data from WCA_export486_20141008 and Stefan's WCA Statistics Tools.


*State**Competitors*California1950New Jersey1144Massachusetts681Nevada679Pennsylvania511Ohio492New York418Connecticut406Indiana399Illinois378Maryland346Texas315Minnesota299Michigan290Virginia230Georgia220Florida197Colorado169Washington150Iowa118Wisconsin101Rhode Island74Utah65Arizona64North Carolina60Kansas45Kentucky45Oklahoma40West Virginia33Nebraska29Oregon26Idaho22Missouri19Tennessee10



Spoiler: SQL





```
[NOPARSE]CREATE FUNCTION norm_state (s text) RETURNS text
RETURN if(s='CA' or s like 'California%', 'California',
       if(s='IA', 'Iowa',
       if(s like 'Maryland%', 'Maryland',
       if(s='MI', 'Michigan',
       s))));

CREATE FUNCTION state (cityName text) RETURNS text
RETURN norm_state(substring_index(cityName, ', ', -1));

SELECT State, count(distinct personId) Competitors
FROM
  Results natural join
  (select id competitionId, state(cityName) State from Competitions where countryId='USA') tmp
GROUP BY State
ORDER BY Competitors desc;

DROP FUNCTION state;
DROP FUNCTION norm_state;[/NOPARSE]
```


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 8, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Neat. I have slightly larger numbers, though. Did you use the current export?



I _did_ use the current export (485) at the time I started this little project (~5 hours ago) but it looks like it has updated since then.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 8, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> I _did_ use the current export (485) at the time I started this little project (~5 hours ago) but it looks like it has updated since then.



Ok, that probably explains it then. Btw, did you also love fixing the inconsistent cityName entries? Gah, why do they do that... (I thought about asking for someone (or maybe each country's delegate) to fix the cityName entries, but then decided it's probably not that important. What do you think?)


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 8, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Ok, that probably explains it then. Btw, did you also love fixing the inconsistent cityName entries? Gah, why do they do that... (I thought about asking for someone (or maybe each country's delegate) to fix the cityName entries, but then decided it's probably not that important. What do you think?)



Apologies, as I'm guilty of one of the cityName inconsistencies. 

I do think it would be nice to fix it though. Not just for making the SQL easier, but it also looks more consistent to the user on the website.


----------



## Mikel (Oct 8, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> Working on some statistics on the number of competitors that have competed in a given region. Here's the heat map for countries:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




Nice job Kit! I liked it.

Edit: Maybe we should start a campaign to host a competition in every state of the U.S?


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 8, 2014)

Mikel said:


> Nice job Kit! I liked it.
> 
> Edit: Maybe we should start a campaign to host a competition in every state of the U.S?



Thanks! And yeah, I don't mind a little bit of travel.

One more fun heat map! This one is the average of all 3x3 solves done by citizens of each country. 

http://www.openheatmap.com/view.html?map=DisfurnishmentAbasesChlorination

Here's the list - note that I limited this to countries with more than 1000 solves, but the heat map includes all countries.



Spoiler: Average of all 3x3 solves by country




CountryAverageNumSolvesTaiwan18.5413729Vietnam19.934078Austria204141Thailand20.758861Korea21.278560Hong Kong21.333167Philippines21.3313563Slovenia21.361671Russia21.3813435Italy21.9417879Hungary22.1112624Poland22.2649396United Kingdom22.4711938Indonesia22.6819541Japan22.7930099Germany22.9638656Switzerland22.961556Singapore23.261308Malaysia24.167288Belgium24.716943China24.9278554Finland24.923988Netherlands25.1215229Denmark25.626393Belarus25.632715Czech Republic26.221137France27.0127866Colombia27.257555Sweden27.5811246Chile27.817412Peru289741Australia28.038735Mexico28.177881Canada28.5424836USA28.63137216Argentina28.812213Ukraine28.8111035Spain28.923113New Zealand29.041985Norway30.275708Turkey30.611870Iran30.865779Dominican Republic32.651445Venezuela32.892083Romania33.794870Israel35.321695Brazil35.524821Guatemala40.891624India43.9630819






Spoiler: Really ugly SQL



SELECT personCountry, ROUND((IFNULL(AVG(NULLIF(NULLIF(NULLIF(value1, 0), -1), -2))*COUNT(NULLIF(NULLIF(NULLIF(value1, 0), -1), -2)),0) + IFNULL(AVG(NULLIF(NULLIF(NULLIF(value2, 0), -1), -2))*COUNT(NULLIF(NULLIF(NULLIF(value2, 0), -1), -2)),0) + IFNULL(AVG(NULLIF(NULLIF(NULLIF(value3, 0), -1), -2))*COUNT(NULLIF(NULLIF(NULLIF(value3, 0), -1), -2)),0) + IFNULL(AVG(NULLIF(NULLIF(NULLIF(value4, 0), -1), -2))*COUNT(NULLIF(NULLIF(NULLIF(value4, 0), -1), -2)),0) + IFNULL(AVG(NULLIF(NULLIF(NULLIF(value5, 0), -1), -2))*COUNT(NULLIF(NULLIF(NULLIF(value5, 0), -1), -2)),0))/(100*(IFNULL(COUNT(NULLIF(NULLIF(NULLIF(value1, 0), -1), -2)),0) + IFNULL(COUNT(NULLIF(NULLIF(NULLIF(value2, 0), -1), -2)),0) + IFNULL(COUNT(NULLIF(NULLIF(NULLIF(value3, 0), -1), -2)),0) + IFNULL(COUNT(NULLIF(NULLIF(NULLIF(value4, 0), -1), -2)),0) + IFNULL(COUNT(NULLIF(NULLIF(NULLIF(value5, 0), -1), -2)),0))), 2) AS Average, IFNULL(COUNT(NULLIF(NULLIF(NULLIF(value1, 0), -1), -2)),0) + IFNULL(COUNT(NULLIF(NULLIF(NULLIF(value2, 0), -1), -2)),0) + IFNULL(COUNT(NULLIF(NULLIF(NULLIF(value3, 0), -1), -2)),0) + IFNULL(COUNT(NULLIF(NULLIF(NULLIF(value4, 0), -1), -2)),0) + IFNULL(COUNT(NULLIF(NULLIF(NULLIF(value5, 0), -1), -2)),0) AS NumSolves FROM results WHERE eventId = '333' GROUP BY personCountry



Again, done on data from data from WCA_export485_20141008.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 9, 2014)

The _"Really ugly SQL"_ did warn me, but I didn't believe it until I saw it and was like _"UÄÄÄÄÄ...."_ 



Spoiler: Nicer SQL





```
SELECT personCountryId, round((totaltime/NumSolves) / 100, 2) Average, NumSolves
FROM(
SELECT
  personCountryId,
  sum((value1>0)+(value2>0)+(value3>0)+(value4>0)+(value5>0)) NumSolves,
  sum(value1*(value1>0)+value2*(value2>0)+value3*(value3>0)+value4*(value4>0)+value5*(value5>0)) totaltime
FROM Results
WHERE eventId = '333'
GROUP BY personCountryId) tmp
```




Why is it "personCountry" in your database, btw, not "personCountryId"? Did you change that?


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 9, 2014)

Stefan said:


> The "Really ugly SQL" did warn me, but I didn't believe it until I saw it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I loaded the tsv files into python via sqlite3. I'm doing all of this for a class, so I had to conform to the methods I learned rather than loading the sql export, and I guess I truncated a few field names by accident.

Never realized that you could filter out DNS/DNF with a >0 trick though, I'll keep that in mind. Did you get a value with Trinidad and Tobago with your SQL? There was only one average and it had a DNF in value2, so on an older SQL script I made, value2 would come up null and thus make the entire average for the country null.


----------



## SirWaffle (Oct 9, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Thanks for inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh cool, glad I inspired you. And seeing that list makes me want to get top 100 in more events


----------



## Stefan (Oct 9, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> I loaded the tsv files into python via sqlite3.



Oh cool, I have done that for my tool as well. I'm just a bit disappointed that sqlite doesn't have the if-function (and some other incompatibilities with MySQL).

I just checked a recent tsv export and it's indeed called personCountryId there. How are you doing it? I honestly can't imagine how you'd accidentally truncate column names in Python/sqlite.

Yes, I get Trinidad and Tobago with 61.30 average and 4 solves.

Here's yet another simple (though slower) way to do it:


Spoiler: Another





```
SELECT personCountryId, round(avg(v)/100, 2) Average, count(*) NumSolves
FROM (
SELECT personCountryId, value1 v FROM Results WHERE eventId='333' UNION ALL
SELECT personCountryId, value2 v FROM Results WHERE eventId='333' UNION ALL
SELECT personCountryId, value3 v FROM Results WHERE eventId='333' UNION ALL
SELECT personCountryId, value4 v FROM Results WHERE eventId='333' UNION ALL
SELECT personCountryId, value5 v FROM Results WHERE eventId='333') tmp
WHERE v > 0
GROUP BY personCountryId;
```

We could do the eventId='333' check only once, outside the union, but that's apparently *a lot* slower.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 9, 2014)

Hmm, checking the eventId outside the union is a lot slower in MySQL, but in sqlite it's decent.


Spoiler: Another, version 2





```
SELECT personCountryId, round(avg(v)/100, 2) Average, count(*) NumSolves
FROM (
SELECT personCountryId, eventId, value1 v FROM Results UNION ALL
SELECT personCountryId, eventId, value2 v FROM Results UNION ALL
SELECT personCountryId, eventId, value3 v FROM Results UNION ALL
SELECT personCountryId, eventId, value4 v FROM Results UNION ALL
SELECT personCountryId, eventId, value5 v FROM Results) tmp
WHERE eventId='333' AND v>0
GROUP BY personCountryId
```


----------



## obelisk477 (Oct 9, 2014)

Wouldn't mind seeing a US state heatmap from CubingUSA data


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 9, 2014)

Stefan said:


> I just checked a recent tsv export and it's indeed called personCountryId there. How are you doing it? I honestly can't imagine how you'd accidentally truncate column names in Python/sqlite.



I probably do my inport in a weird way. When I'm not doing this for a school project, I'll use your tool 



Spoiler: Python TSV Import





```
import csv, sqlite3

competitions = open("WCA_export_Competitions.tsv", "rU")
with competitions as f:
    reader = csv.reader(f, delimiter = "\t")
    comps = list(reader)

results = open("WCA_export_Results.tsv", "rU")
with results as f:
    reader = csv.reader(f, delimiter = "\t")
    res = list(reader)

conn = sqlite3.connect('WCA.db')
conn.text_factory = str

comps.pop(0)
res.pop(0)

comps_new = []

for i in range(len(comps)):
    if comps[i][3] == 'USA':
        comps_new.append(comps[i])

for i in range(len(comps_new)):
    if comps_new[i][2] == "Multiple cities":
        comps_new[i].append('')
    try:
        comps_new[i].append(comps_new[i][2].split(", ")[1])
    except:
        None

c = conn.cursor()

c.execute("DROP TABLE IF EXISTS USAcompetitions")
c.execute("CREATE TABLE USAcompetitions (id TEXT, name TEXT, cityName TEXT, countryID TEXT, information TEXT, year INT, month INT, day INT, endMonth INT, endDay INT, eventSpecs TEXT, wcaDelegate TEXT, organiser TEXT, venue TEXT, venueAddress TEXT, venueDetails TEXT, website TEXT, cellName TEXT, latitude INT, longitude INT, state TEXT)")
c.executemany("INSERT INTO USAcompetitions VALUES(?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?)", comps_new)

for i in range(len(comps)):
    if len(comps[i]) == 21:
        comps[i].pop()

c.execute("DROP TABLE IF EXISTS competitions")
c.execute("CREATE TABLE competitions (id TEXT, name TEXT, cityName TEXT, countryID TEXT, information TEXT, year INT, month INT, day INT, endMonth INT, endDay INT, eventSpecs TEXT, wcaDelegate TEXT, organiser TEXT, venue TEXT, venueAddress TEXT, venueDetails TEXT, website TEXT, cellName TEXT, latitude INT, longitude INT)")
c.executemany("INSERT INTO competitions VALUES(?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?)", comps)

c.execute("DROP TABLE IF EXISTS results")
c.execute("CREATE TABLE results (competitionId TEXT, eventId TEXT, roundId TEXT, pos INT, best INT, average INT, personName TEXT, personId TEXT, personCountry TEXT, formatId TEXT, value1 INT, value2 INT, value3 INT, value4 INT, value5 INT, singleRecord TEXT, averageRecord TEXT)")
c.executemany("INSERT INTO results VALUES(?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?)", res)

conn.commit()
```


----------



## Stefan (Oct 9, 2014)

Ah, you ignore the names in the files and hardcode them yourself, that of course explains it 

That's ok, I guess. You should learn to use Python like Python, though.



Spoiler: Some Python advice



One of the awesome features of Python is how naturally you can work with collections. So don't do this:

```
comps_new = []
for i in range(len(comps)):
    if comps[i][3] == 'USA':
        comps_new.append(comps[i])
```
If they taught you using indexes like that in Python, they ought to get fired. Seriously. Seriously seriously.

See how much more natural this is:

```
comps_new = []
for comp in comps:
    if comp[3] == 'USA':
        comps_new.append(comp)
```
Although the real proper way to do it is with a list comprehension:

```
comps_new = [comp for comp in comps if comp[3] == 'USA']
```
Btw, I'd call it "comps_usa" (well, unless you occasionally use it for other countries).

"except: None" should be "except: pass". Do-nothing is exactly what "pass" is for.

As you know, indentation is important in Python, so better use [noparse]

```
[/noparse] tags so we can see the indentation.[/spoiler]
```


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 9, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Ah, you ignore the names in the files and hardcode them yourself, that of course explains it
> 
> That's ok, I guess. You should learn to use Python like Python, though.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stefan (Oct 9, 2014)

Ha, R, uncanny how similar we appear. Well ok, I haven't used R much yet, but it's next on my list after python/sqlite. You should post a statistic with R code sometime, I can probably learn from you there 

Next statistic... newcomer beating Robert:


Spoiler: Cubers with most Solves per Competition



Using data from WCA_export486_20141008 and Stefan's WCA Statistics Tools.


*personId**Solves per competition**Solves**Competitions**Attempts per competition*Alexis Rodrigo Cazu Mendoza96.67290396.67Robert Yau93.3226132897.86Dorian Stein92.75371494.75Oleg Martynov89.33268391.33Simon Westlund88.8625772993.48Daniel Sheppard88.0533463892.05Bence Barát87.3158506790.58Ben Whitmore85.0013601688.81Lucas Wesche82.339881285.50Vladislav Kaminskiy82.20411588.20Chris Wall81.4016282088.25Matic Omulec81.3217892284.55Alexandre Key Wakate Teruya81.00162281.50José Antonio Muñoz Castrejon81.0081181.00Dániel Varga80.8946115783.61Emanuel Rheinert80.0711211485.71Callum Hales-Jepp80.0613611786.06Pavel Galaktionov79.00237381.67Ivan Zabrodin78.5418852484.79Daniel Wu77.738551181.27Jan Bentlage77.6852826881.40Wojciech Knott77.6821752880.32Milán Baticz77.1135474681.78Mayron Blain77.0077184.00Hunor Bózsing76.8626903579.60Brock Hamann76.75307485.25Alberto Pérez de Rada Fiol76.648431181.73Feliks Zemdegs76.5021422880.46Ilyas Arystanbekov76.0076176.00Sébastien Auroux75.78886611779.52Jonathan Mauroy75.78682978.33Nikita Loyko75.67454682.50Joe Nowak75.60378578.00Louis Cormier75.5221902977.69Akash Rupela75.0514261978.63Vladislav Ushakov75.00225381.00Carlos Macias Valadez75.00225378.00Guoquan Zhang (张国全)75.0075178.00Marco Iván Olea75.0075179.00Erwan Kohler74.5710441477.50Carlos Méndez García-Barroso74.5215652177.38Ramón Dersch74.50596875.75Daniel Waldir Rodrigues Rosa74.38595877.00Eric Fernandes Monteiro74.33446676.17Jure Gregorc74.2011131578.20Michał Pleskowicz74.1828193877.97Rok Glinšek74.00296475.25Achmad Nur Aliansyah74.0074180.00Daniel Grabski73.907391078.10Jakub Kipa73.8616252278.23Alrimar Dias Rocha Sobrinho73.5611771678.38Wojciech Szatanowski73.5136024977.20Kim Jokinen73.50588878.13Trevor Petersen73.40367578.00Andrii Shymkiv (Андрій Шимків)73.00146277.50Pavel Yushkevich72.86510777.00Ryan Jones72.57508774.86Antoine Cantin72.4315212176.43Luke Hudlass-Galley72.00360573.00Nikita Chistyakov72.00144276.50Davi Silva Soares Ferreira72.0072174.00Christian Schiøtt71.89647974.44Cornelius Dieckmann71.7727993975.87Ciarán Beahan71.629311372.38Dmytro Pochapskyi (Дмитро Почапський)71.50143273.50Maarten Smit71.0719902874.89Pedro Santos Guimarães71.0417052477.00Allyson Dias de Lima71.0015622276.82Pablo Nicolás Oshiro Mondoñedo71.0014912174.14Conor Cronin71.00497778.43Kyrylo Danyleiko (Кирило Данилейко)71.00355575.60Pranjul Gupta71.00142277.00Vincent Bruns70.838501273.33Ihor Bilchenko (Ігор Більченко)70.8119122775.70David Schult70.80354572.00Przemysław Kaleta70.7323343372.03Anatoly Kim70.107011074.90James Molloy70.0016102375.96Pedro Henrique Da Silva Roque70.00280473.50Dmitry Zvyagintsev69.9514692172.52Jakob Obleser69.89629973.67Ting Sheng Bao Yang69.6119492874.36Alexandre Carlier69.60348571.80Michael Röhrer69.4428474173.10Artem Melikian (Артем Мелікян)69.3814572172.10Erik Akkersdijk69.16740010774.38Ottfried Kejs69.008281273.00Sameer Mahmood69.00621972.11Yaroslav Ivanashev69.00414671.83Ricardo Bayona Salvador69.0069174.00Fakhri Raihaan68.906891074.20Moritz Karl68.6720603071.83Ivan Torgashov68.6710301571.80Chan Chun Hang (陳浚鏗)68.44616972.56Israel Fraga da Silva67.67203373.67Erwan de Lépinau67.50270471.25David Woner67.3013462071.00Daniel Gracia Ortiz67.2714802271.23Andreas Pohl67.0624143674.17John Dirks67.00268467.75



Spoiler: SQL





```
[NOPARSE]SELECT
  personId,
  round(Solves/Competitions, 2) 'Solves per competition',
  Solves,
  Competitions,
  round((Solves+DNFs)/Competitions, 2) 'Attempts per competition'
FROM
 (SELECT
    personId,
    sum((value1>0)+(value2>0)+(value3>0)+(value4>0)+(value5>0)) Solves,
    sum((value1=-1)+(value2=-1)+(value3=-1)+(value4=-1)+(value5=-1)) DNFs,
    count(distinct competitionId) Competitions
  FROM Results
  GROUP BY personId) tmp
ORDER BY 2 desc, 3 desc
LIMIT 100;[/NOPARSE]
```


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 9, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Ha, R, uncanny how similar we appear. Well ok, I haven't used R much yet, but it's next on my list after python/sqlite. You should post a statistic with R code sometime, I can probably learn from you there



Sure, I'll try something in R if I can think of an appropriate statistic - although it's nowhere near as elegant as how SQL handles them. I think I did something in R in this thread months ago, I'll have to dig it up.

EDIT: Found it. I could have used apply/sapply with a custom function rather than a for loop if I wanted to do this more in the style of R. I'm also not sure how to handle unicode in R yet, although I didn't try hard to fix that. I could probably fix up this code later, I'm a bit more experienced with R now than I used to be.



Kit Clement said:


> Decided to take this into my own hands. I'm not experienced with SQL so I used R instead.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


----------



## Randomno (Oct 9, 2014)

I never realised what this thread was before...

Anyone done list of most appearances in top 1000 results for 3x3 single? Feliks has at least 150 appearances in that list...


----------



## Lid (Oct 9, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Anyone done list of most appearances in top 1000 results for 3x3 single? Feliks has at least 150 appearances in that list...


Here's my ugly hack (I just copied the top1000 list & counted ...)

```
Top 10
158	Feliks Zemdegs
91	Mats Valk
60	Alexander Lau
54	Cornelius Dieckmann
37	Michal Pleskowicz
34	Sebastian Weyer
32	Philipp Weyer
26	Kevin Costello III
24	Lucas Etter
24	Rowe Hessler
```


----------



## Stefan (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks for the R example, Kit. Good to see how that can look like, and seeing an improved version would be nice as well. Btw, yesterday you said _"Never realized that you could filter out DNS/DNF with a >0 trick"_, but in that old code you used that.

I think R might have an advantage when you want to do something chronological, like some "longest streak" calculation. And graphical visualizations, that's a major reason I want to get into it.


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 10, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Btw, yesterday you said _"Never realized that you could filter out DNS/DNF with a >0 trick"_, but in that old code you used that.



I guess the way I think about it in R is different -- In R, it works by making a vector of booleans and reducing the vector to all entries that correspond to a true value. I guess I never thought about SQL in a vector-based way.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 10, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> I guess the way I think about it in R is different -- In R, it works by making a vector of booleans and reducing the vector to all entries that correspond to a true value. I guess I never thought about SQL in a vector-based way.



Hmm, I don't see why you'd need vector-thinking for it. I don't think about SQL in that vector-based way, either, and use the ">0" test on individual items.


----------



## TDM (Oct 12, 2014)

I don't know if it's too early to ask this, but please could someone make one of these for 3x3 vs Skewb?


----------



## Ollie (Oct 15, 2014)

Can we have an update of the top 50 people for BLD sum of ranks please?


----------



## Evan Liu (Oct 15, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Can we have an update of the top 50 people for BLD sum of ranks please?


Pasting top 100 since I'm there at 95th 



Spoiler: Top 100 BLD sum of ranks




  total+1 2430	 482	 270	 133	 887	   name	 333bf (single)	 333bf (average)	 444bf	 555bf	 333mbf	* sum	* 1	 Grzegorz Jałocha	 4	 4	 3	 1	 2	* 14	* 2	 Marcell Endrey	 7	 3	 2	 3	 3	* 18	* 3	 Kaijun Lin (林恺俊)	 3	 1	 5	 19	 16	* 44	* 4	 Oliver Frost	 25	 20	 1	 2	 4	* 52	* 5	 Oleg Gritsenko	 24	 13	 7	 5	 7	* 56	* 6	 Zane Carney	 15	 11	 20	 8	 6	* 60	* 7	 Noah Arthurs	 9	 6	 11	 31	 11	* 68	* 8	 Ainesh Sevellaraja	 18	 23	 6	 14	 10	* 71	* 9	 Marcin Zalewski	 2	 5	 10	 28	 32	* 77	* 10	 Gabriel Alejandro Orozco Casillas	 5	 24	 18	 41	 17	* 105	* 11	 Tim Wong	 19	 17	 35	 59	 5	* 135	* 12	 Andreas Pohl	 47	 34	 14	 13	 46	* 154	* 13	 Jakob Kogler	 58	 41	 26	 20	 15	* 160	* 14	 Angel Lim	 11	 10	 33	 51	 59	* 164	* 15	 Anton Rostovikov	 21	 9	 41	 53	 42	* 166	* 16	 Muhammad Iril Khairul Anam	 16	 66	 55	 24	 13	* 174	* 17	 Marcin Kowalczyk	 1	 2	 39	 133	 1	* 176	* 18	 Kai Jiptner	 48	 38	 29	 43	 24	* 182	* 19	 Riley Woo	 17	 18	 27	 61	 60	* 183	* 20	 Callum Hales-Jepp	 104	 53	 21	 12	 29	* 219	* 21	 Yuxin Wang (王宇欣)	 12	 14	 66	 118	 14	* 224	* 22	 Daniel Sheppard	 64	 140	 9	 6	 9	* 228	* 23	 Chester Lian	 94	 44	 49	 37	 8	* 232	* 24	 Dmitry Karyakin	 114	 61	 16	 10	 34	* 235	* 25	 Corey Sakowski	 86	 47	 38	 37	 38	* 246	* 26	 Bence Barát	 31	 22	 59	 69	 71	* 252	* 27	 Sebastiano Tronto	 8	 16	 36	 133	 62	* 255	* 28	 Matthew Sheerin	 51	 132	 15	 9	 50	* 257	* 29	 François Courtès	 71	 46	 51	 39	 54	* 261	* 30	 István Kocza	 125	 64	 45	 25	 20	* 279	* 31	 Linus Fresz	 27	 210	 4	 7	 33	* 281	* 32	 Rafał Guzewicz	 101	 73	 40	 30	 47	* 291	* 33	 Aldo Feandri	 76	 50	 46	 64	 57	* 293	* 34	 Ville Seppänen	 40	 25	 23	 11	 201	* 300	* 35	 Liliya Kamaltdinova	 54	 40	 68	 54	 87	* 303	* 36	 Nikhil Mande	 107	 69	 60	 45	 31	* 312	* 37	 Mike Hughey	 109	 83	 54	 23	 49	* 318	* 38	 Gianfranco Huanqui	 55	 32	 73	 133	 27	* 320	* 39	 Feliks Zemdegs	 45	 72	 12	 57	 158	* 344	* 40	 Brandon Mikel	 137	 65	 63	 36	 44	* 345	* 41	 Julian David	 84	 84	 30	 35	 113	* 346	* 42	 Vincent Hartanto Utomo	 111	 88	 28	 84	 37	* 348	* 43	 Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)	 42	 33	 43	 46	 203	* 367	* 44	 Antoine Cantin	 92	 60	 92	 62	 64	* 370	* 45	 Vojtěch Dvořák	 52	 35	 215	 47	 26	* 375	* 46	 Timothy Sun	 110	 49	 56	 42	 119	* 376	* 47	 Simon Westlund	 116	 86	 72	 52	 52	* 378	* 48	 Mats Bergsten	 133	 110	 50	 49	 43	* 385	* 49	 Tim Habermaas	 202	 94	 61	 27	 12	* 396	* 50	 Walter Pereira Rodrigues de Souza	 68	 81	 117	 92	 45	* 403	* 51	 Tomoki Kubo (久保友樹)	 136	 57	 88	 58	 91	* 430	* 52	 Amos Tay Swee Hui	 50	 30	 19	 133	 205	* 437	* 53	 Akash Rupela	 90	 55	 75	 125	 96	* 441	* 54	 Dennis Strehlau	 112	 218	 52	 34	 39	* 455	* 55	 Cornelius Dieckmann	 73	 59	 99	 102	 138	* 471	* 56	 Jan Bentlage	 192	 113	 67	 48	 69	* 489	* 57	 Ivo Bakker	 87	 87	 105	 133	 83	* 495	* 58	 Adrian Lehmann	 23	 19	 77	 133	 264	* 516	* 59	 Gabriel Dechichi Barbar	 30	 45	 270	 133	 40	* 518	* 60	 Shuto Ueno (上野柊斗)	 165	 74	 71	 90	 122	* 522	* 61	 Fakhri Raihaan	 152	 89	 76	 94	 114	* 525	* 62	 Chris Hardwick	 240	 104	 25	 26	 151	* 546	* 63	 Maarten Smit	 147	 115	 113	 88	 88	* 551	* 64	 Anton Krokhmal (Антон Крохмаль)	 174	 82	 136	 79	 81	* 552	* 65	 Maxim Chechnev	 170	 101	 133	 122	 36	* 562	* 66	 Yudanis Taqwin Rohman	 32	 29	 126	 133	 245	* 565	* 67	 Tom Nelson	 219	 117	 80	 133	 21	* 570	* 68	 Henrik Olsson	 251	 120	 118	 55	 28	* 572	* 69	 Pedro Santos Guimarães	 108	 75	 109	 133	 154	* 579	* 70	 Jiawen Wu (吴嘉文)	 144	 58	 91	 74	 221	* 588	* 71	 Francisco Javier Lemes Sáez	 10	 8	 270	 133	 169	* 590	* 72	 Arvid Skarrie	 83	 213	 116	 76	 120	* 608	* 73	 Natán Riggenbach	 121	 54	 270	 133	 35	* 613	* 74	 Milán Baticz	 62	 43	 148	 133	 243	* 629	* 75	 Nevins Chan Pak Hoong (陈百鸿)	 305	 125	 42	 33	 131	* 636	* 76	 Hari Anirudh	 103	 42	 270	 133	 89	* 637	* 77	 Fabrizio Cirnigliaro	 320	 146	 83	 60	 30	* 639	* 78	 Ramadan Sulejman	 77	 63	 228	 133	 139	* 640	* 79	 Wojciech Szatanowski	 79	 92	 270	 133	 73	* 647	* 80	 Shivam Bansal	 124	 68	 86	 120	 256	* 654	* 81	 Jianyu Que (阙剑宇)	 180	 78	 189	 86	 130	* 663	* 82	 Evan Brown	 65	 482	 48	 17	 53	* 665	* 83	 Jonathan Midjord Shapira	 191	 163	 112	 133	 84	* 683	* 84	 Alexey Oblaukhov	 246	 134	 115	 75	 117	* 687	* 85	 Wicaksono Adi	 234	 129	 173	 109	 47	* 692	* 86	 Roberto Antonio Ocmin Baráybar	 26	 12	 270	 133	 253	* 694	* 87	 Alexander Olleta del Molino	 131	 95	 270	 133	 66	* 695	* 88	 Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)	 105	 194	 85	 133	 185	* 702	* 89	 Hendry Cahyadi	 157	 70	 128	 133	 215	* 703	* 90	 Emanuel Rheinert	 256	 118	 119	 119	 93	* 705	* 91	 David Andersson	 139	 138	 270	 133	 25	* 705	* 92	 Lucas Wesche	 175	 189	 107	 77	 160	* 708	* 93	 Sébastien Auroux	 263	 144	 81	 116	 110	* 714	* 94	 Bill Wang	 34	 15	 17	 133	 519	* 718	* 95	 Evan Liu	 223	 147	 70	 85	 202	* 727	* 96	 Andrew Le	 120	 48	 270	 133	 157	* 728	* 97	 Ragil Setyadi	 56	 482	 95	 21	 80	* 734	* 98	 Jinghui Suo (索晶辉)	 254	 136	 90	 80	 175	* 735	* 99	 Liping Jia (贾立平)	 36	 482	 24	 133	 60	* 735	* 100	 Wojciech Moska	 95	 51	 270	  133	 194	* 743 *


----------



## Iggy (Oct 15, 2014)

Yessss I'm 8th

Edit: Sub Zalewski :O


----------



## kcl (Oct 15, 2014)

TDM said:


> I don't know if it's too early to ask this, but please could someone make one of these for 3x3 vs Skewb?



I'm interested in this as well. I have no idea what the trend line will look like.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 15, 2014)

Evan Liu said:


> Pasting top 100 since I'm there at 95th


Cool I'm 67th. Thanks for posting the top 100 haha.


----------



## Ollie (Oct 15, 2014)

Evan Liu said:


> Pasting top 100 since I'm there at 95th
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you very much! Sub Oleg like I suspected/hoped


----------



## mycube (Oct 15, 2014)

Evan Liu said:


> Pasting top 100 since I'm there at 95th
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess I am the worst ranked person with 2 top10 rankings, aren't I? Thanks 3bld mean


----------



## Evan Liu (Oct 15, 2014)

mycube said:


> I guess I am the worst ranked person with 2 top10 rankings, aren't I? Thanks 3bld mean


Actually, Francisco Javier Lemes Sáez (71st, sum=590) has two top10 rankings and is behind you.

Edit: Also Roman Strakhov (outside top100).


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 16, 2014)

What is the % of female cubers in Singapore? Need this for some statistics related thing


----------



## Stefan (Oct 17, 2014)

Spoiler: imsogood


----------



## FJT97 (Oct 18, 2014)

Hi. 
Who are (official) the best zz cuber?
I would like a list of the ten best OH and 2H


----------



## TDM (Oct 18, 2014)

FJT97 said:


> Hi.
> Who are (official) the best zz cuber?
> I would like a list of the ten best OH and 2H


what, there are 10 ZZ users!?

This is impossible to know because there is no way of knowing who uses ZZ. I think the top two are Eli Lifland and Phil Yu.


----------



## STOCKY7 (Oct 18, 2014)

In multi-BLD, who has gone closest to the 1 hour cut-off, without actually exceeding it?

I have a 58:59 I think (a bit close for comfort!), but I've seen a 21/22 in 59:40.


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 18, 2014)

STOCKY7 said:


> In multi-BLD, who has gone closest to the 1 hour cut-off, without actually exceeding it?
> 
> I have a 58:59 I think (a bit close for comfort!), but I've seen a 21/22 in 59:40.



Someone had a 59:51. I'm sure if we check past results we could find closer ones but I don't know how to find past results


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 18, 2014)

STOCKY7 said:


> In multi-BLD, who has gone closest to the 1 hour cut-off, without actually exceeding it?
> 
> I have a 58:59 I think (a bit close for comfort!), but I've seen a 21/22 in 59:40.


Fabrizio Cirnigliaro has a 59:59, The only way someone could come closer is if there is a 1:00:00 with no DNFs


----------



## Torch (Oct 18, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Fabrizio Cirnigliaro has a 59:59, The only way someone could come closer is if there is a 1:00:00 with no DNFs



Not necessarily.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 18, 2014)

STOCKY7 said:


> In multi-BLD, who has gone closest to the 1 hour cut-off, without actually exceeding it?
> 
> I have a 58:59 I think (a bit close for comfort!), but I've seen a 21/22 in 59:40.


The 21/22 in 59:40 was me right? otherwise that's a crazy coincidence. I assume you're talking unofficially. It seems you have your answer though.


----------



## Michael Edmonds (Oct 23, 2014)

Who is the oldest person to get an official Sub 10 Average of 5 in 3x3?


----------



## Lid (Oct 23, 2014)

Michael Edmonds said:


> Who is the oldest person to get an official Sub 10 Average of 5 in 3x3?


I think it's now Thom Barlow, if not it's Tomasz Żołnowski. (The age data is not availible anymore.)


----------



## DGCubes (Oct 26, 2014)

I was looking through the Multiblind stats and saw something strange. Jolo Endona apparently got 2/2 but it says 18 for his time. This can't be seconds, so is it minutes? I'm just confused. Maybe it's a mistake. The comp was on October 18/19 so maybe it'll be fixed soon.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 26, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Spoiler: imsogood
> 
> 
> 
> http://i61.tinypic.com/33arms9.png


Where did you pick these cherries?
And can you put mine for 222/sq1/fmc (all single). I am wondering if they would be tastier with or without a pinch of Clock


----------



## Stefan (Oct 26, 2014)

AvGalen said:


> Where did you pick these cherries?
> And can you put mine for 222/sq1/fmc (all single). I am wondering if they would be tastier with or without a pinch of Clock



Tastier with Clock single (less tasty with Clock average or with both single and average). With sq1+fmc alone you're top 10 

It's a little tool I wrote, I'm not finished yet but the main functionality works so I just uploaded it now:
https://github.com/pochmann/sum-of-wca-ranks
(you need Python to run it, and I only tested it in Python 3.4 so far)


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Oct 26, 2014)

STOCKY7 said:


> In multi-BLD, who has gone closest to the 1 hour cut-off, without actually exceeding it?
> 
> I have a 58:59 I think (a bit close for comfort!), but I've seen a 21/22 in 59:40.



Not 1 hour, but Geert Bicler has a 1/2 in exactly 20:00. I was the judge; he put his second cube down and I stopped the stopwatch at exactly 20 minutes.


----------



## Randomno (Oct 27, 2014)

*Highest number WCA ID*

*2014*


57 - WANG
50 - ZHAN
48 - CHEN
42 - KUMA
31 - GARC
24 - SANC
23 - PERE
21 - LOPE
21 - SHAH


*2013*


99 - CHEN
83 - WANG
76 - ZHAN
40 - KUMA
22 - REDD

*2012*


56 - CHEN
55 - WANG
52 - ZHAN

*2011*


62 - WANG
56 - CHEN
56 - ZHAN

*2010*


80 - WANG
67 - CHEN

*2009*


85 - WANG
65 - ZHAN
52 - CHEN

*2008*


30 - CHEN
23 - WANG

*2007*


16 - CHEN
13 - CHAN
7 - WANG

*2006*


8 - CHAN
6 - CHEN
6 - WANG

*2005*


4 - PIPE
4 - WONG

*2004*


4 - CHAN

*2003*


3 - BRAN

*1982*


1 - Everyone (although Jessica Fridrich is listed twice due to nationality change)

*Most appearances overall*


460 - WANG
433 - CHEN
380 - ZHAN
153 - CHAN


It was worth the hours I spent on this, knowing "WANG" is the most common ID on the WCA...


----------



## Jakube (Oct 27, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Spoiler: imsogood
> 
> 
> 
> http://i61.tinypic.com/33arms9.png



Nice program!

I'm the best (5x5x5 single, 3BLD single and avg, clock single, 4BLD and MultiBLD) - cuber in the world! ;-)


----------



## Stefan (Oct 27, 2014)

Jakube said:


> I'm the best (5x5x5 single, 3BLD single and avg, clock single, 4BLD and MultiBLD) - cuber in the world! ;-)



Congrats 

But I see Vincent Hartanto Utomo in front of you. Did you forget to mention 5BLD maybe?


----------



## Jakube (Oct 27, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Congrats
> 
> But I see Vincent Hartanto Utomo in front of you. Did you forget to mention 5BLD maybe?



Yeah, actually I meant 5BLD instead of 4BLD. But both 4BLD and 5BLD works as well.


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 27, 2014)

Some FMC USA stats: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...FMC-USA-2014&p=1028394&viewfull=1#post1028394

I used R to do this, if you're curious to see an R example. I'm not a good function writer, but it shows how data is typically processed using sapply/lapply.


----------



## Ollie (Oct 27, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> Some FMC USA stats: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...FMC-USA-2014&p=1028394&viewfull=1#post1028394
> 
> I used R to do this, if you're curious to see an R example. I'm not a good function writer, but it shows how data is typically processed using sapply/lapply.



Sorry if this is a stupid question but is R = Ruby?


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 27, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Sorry if this is a stupid question but is R = Ruby?



Nope -- R is just R. See: http://www.r-project.org

It's a language common among research statisticians -- it's free and very powerful. For many statistical applications, it's often that you just have to know the "magic word" to do your analysis and everything is done for you.


----------



## Ollie (Oct 27, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> Nope -- R is just R. See: http://www.r-project.org
> 
> It's a language common among research statisticians -- it's free and very powerful. For many statistical applications, it's often that you just have to know the "magic word" to do your analysis and everything is done for you.



Great, thanks  Definitely going to try this this week


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 27, 2014)

Stefan: I tried running python sum_of_wca_ranks.py and I got an error.

File "sum_of_wca_ranks.py", line 5
<!DOCTYPE html>
^

Granted, I'm on 2.7 but a friend on 3.4 got the same error. I'm on Ubuntu 14.04, he's on Windows 8. When he double clicked it, Command Prompt just flashed and went away.


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 27, 2014)

Who's the fastest person who has not come in first place for 3x3 ever? (Single and average please )

What's the fastest average of 5 to have come in as the worst average of 5 in the entire competition?


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 27, 2014)

Wojciech Knott for single: 6.64 (https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011KNOT01)
Thanaporn Sichanugrist for average: 8.67 (https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010SICH01)

I'm not 100% certain but I read through the list and just checked those who I think have possibly never won a competition before. (I do check results every week)


----------



## Sebastien (Oct 27, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Congrats
> 
> But I see Vincent Hartanto Utomo in front of you. Did you forget to mention 5BLD maybe?



Well, all this brings me to a natural stat request:

For every person there is a maximum N so that this person is #1 in the world when choosing N arbitrary rankings. Of course, there is one person (exactly one, if there is no tie at the top) with N=33 and most people will have N=0. 

So, what is the Top X (100?) for this? Stefan?

I know that finding this max N for each person is NP hard so I hope the calculation won't take too long.


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 27, 2014)

Ooooh this sum of ranks for random combinations is something I was thinking about and started working on briefly. I was going to create a list of people who are #1 in any combination of events. It was getting a bit too calculatuon heavy in vba/excel though so I'll leave Stefan and his superior programming to do it 
I would be interested in Sebastien's list as well. I'm finding it hard to predicted how many people there will be...I guess...150?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Oct 27, 2014)

FatBoyXPC said:


> Stefan: I tried running python sum_of_wca_ranks.py and I got an error.
> 
> File "sum_of_wca_ranks.py", line 5
> <!DOCTYPE html>
> ...



You have to download the actual file from github (you can click the "raw" button). Is this the page you're trying to run? https://github.com/pochmann/sum-of-wca-ranks/blob/master/sum_of_wca_ranks.py Look at the source, that has lots of HTML wrapping the python source code. No way python's going to be able to deal with that


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 27, 2014)

Tim Reynolds said:


> You have to download the actual file from github (you can click the "raw" button). Is this the page you're trying to run? https://github.com/pochmann/sum-of-wca-ranks/blob/master/sum_of_wca_ranks.py Look at the source, that has lots of HTML wrapping the python source code. No way python's going to be able to deal with that


I made the same mistake at first. I rightclicked on the .py file and downloaded it, thinking that it would be the .py file. Instead it was a HTML-file that includes an HTML representation of the sourcecode. You have to "download the zip".
I got another error after that though that I asked Stefan about last night. I didn't think it was interesting to mention in public, but here it is:

_C:\Python34>python.exe sum_of_wca_ranks.py_
_Traceback (most recent call last):_
_File "sum_of_wca_ranks.py", line 7, in <module>_
_from tkinter import *_
_ImportError: No module named 'tkinter'_


----------



## DuffyEdge (Oct 27, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> Ooooh this sum of ranks for random combinations is something I was thinking about and started working on briefly. I was going to create a list of people who are #1 in any combination of events. It was getting a bit too calculatuon heavy in vba/excel though so I'll leave Stefan and his superior programming to do it
> I would be interested in Sebastien's list as well. I'm finding it hard to predicted how many people there will be...I guess...150?


I wonder if it would also be possible to state the number of different combinations that each person is #1 at? And how many people are there who are #1 at only one distinct combination of events?


----------



## Jakube (Oct 27, 2014)

AvGalen said:


> _C:\Python34>python.exe sum_of_wca_ranks.py_
> _Traceback (most recent call last):_
> _File "sum_of_wca_ranks.py", line 7, in <module>_
> _from tkinter import *_
> _ImportError: No module named 'tkinter'_



Interesting. When I first tried to run it, I expected this error. It was quite surprising, that tkinter is preinstalled with python 3.3.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 27, 2014)

Yeah, I saw all the HTML in there and wondered what was going on, but I haven't taken the time to learn python to know if that was allowed. Weird about the HTML being injected thing - I was talking a friend through this and figured not having him unzip might be helpful in skipping a step. Guess I learned that the hard way


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 27, 2014)

Jakube said:


> Interesting. When I first tried to run it, I expected this error. It was quite surprising, that tkinter is preinstalled with python 3.3.


I ran a change installation and saw an optional component that I hadn't installed (because I only installed what I thought of as "pure python"). Shame on me for not checking earlier. Shame on Stefan for not documenting this dependency (It is always the developers fault, never the user, right?)

The next error that I got was also obvious how to solve (I just had the .py file, not the entire zip that included the .ico)
c:\Python34>python.exe sum_of_wca_ranks.py
downloading export WCA_export499_20141026.tsv.zip ...
preparing data ...
Traceback (most recent call last):
File "sum_of_wca_ranks.py", line 141, in <module>
root.iconbitmap('icon.ico')
File "c:\Python34\lib\tkinter\__init__.py", line 1699, in wm_iconbitmap
return self.tk.call('wm', 'iconbitmap', self._w, bitmap)
_tkinter.TclError: bitmap "icon.ico" not defined

After that, it worked. Quite a nice demo for Python. I am looking forward to seeing the "make me look good" function. I don't think it will improve on my sq1+fmc singles and even in that I am not having the NR


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 27, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> I would be interested in Sebastien's list as well. I'm finding it hard to predicted how many people there will be...I guess...150?



As an afterthought, nobody with a Nemesis will be OK this list, so that reduces the number dramatically straight away. Can't remember how many there are on that list though


----------



## Stefan (Oct 27, 2014)

Well, not quite my fault if you try to execute Github's HTML page or download only half the program or cripple your Python by removing its GUI stuff 

But yeah, not everyone knows Python, so I'll add a few instructions (like _"Install Python 3.4 with default settings, download and extract my zip, then double-click sum_of_wca_ranks.py"_). Just got too late last night and I rushed it.

Will comment on the #1 statistics stuff later today.



Jakube said:


> Interesting. When I first tried to run it, I expected this error. It was quite surprising, that tkinter is preinstalled with python 3.3.



It has been a standard part of Python for a very long time, looks like since at least version 1.1 from over 20 years ago:
https://hg.python.org/cpython/file/832615ec0764/Lib/lib-tk/Tkinter.py

I think it's one of the "batteries" they mean when they say "batteries included". Just like the download and zip functionality that my script uses as well. And IDLE, the IDE I used to write the script (IDLE btw uses Tkinter, so this way you might have already used Tkinter as well already).


----------



## henrysavich (Oct 27, 2014)

OK I have two stats requests I have been thinking about for a while, I would highly appreciate if someone could find these for me

#1 Overlap of people between different event's top 100 competitors, Which events have the most overlapping people and which have the least?
My prediction: 4BLD & 5BLD, and 6x6 & &x7 will have the most overlap, Feet & something else will have the least overlap

#2 Average top 100 results %STD for each event.
My prediction: Clock will have the lowest %STD, Skewb or Sq.1 will have the highest %STD


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 27, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Well, not quite my fault if you try to execute Github's HTML page or download only half the program or cripple your Python by removing its GUI stuff
> 
> But yeah, not everyone knows Python, so I'll add a few instructions (like _"Install Python 3.4 with default settings, download and extract my zip, then double-click sum_of_wca_ranks.py"_). Just got too late last night and I rushed it.


It was late for me last night as well and I rushed it too. I am used to installing "runtimes" but not IDE's to get scripts/programs to work.
"not everyone knows Python".....is like saying "not everyone is a millionaire". Technically it is correct, but a huge percentage of mankind will look at you strangely when you say this.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Oct 27, 2014)

can someone try to find the best 2x2 single and 2x2 average sum of rank? i quess Feliks or Michal ar like in the top 5.


----------



## Jakube (Oct 27, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> can someone try to find the best 2x2 single and 2x2 average sum of rank? i quess Feliks or Michal ar like in the top 5.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 27, 2014)

AvGalen said:


> "not everyone knows Python".....is like saying "not everyone is a millionaire". Technically it is correct, but a huge percentage of mankind will look at you strangely when you say this.



Nothing strange about it if you consider the context. I wrote that in response to me having omitted instructions, i.e., after acting as if everyone knew Python. Similarly, _"not everyone is a millionaire"_ isn't strange at all, either, if it's a response to someone acting as if everyone were a millionaire.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Oct 27, 2014)

thanks! lel didn't expect me getting in top 10 , also that is probably cuz of my single.


----------



## TDM (Oct 27, 2014)

Jakube said:


> View attachment 4654


Unrelated question: Louis Cormier and Kennan LeJeune have the same rank for 2x2 single and average. Are there any other pairs of people like this, in any event? (there'll probably be quite a few for magic...)


----------



## Stefan (Oct 27, 2014)

TDM said:


> Unrelated question: Louis Cormier and Kennan LeJeune have the same rank for 2x2 single and average. Are there any other pairs of people like this, in any event? (there'll probably be quite a few for magic...)



Over 300 such pairs for 2x2.

Largest tie is magic with three 5-way ties. Without magics, FMC is largest with two 4-way ties.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 27, 2014)

I thought about the _"#1 in sum of some ranks"_ stuff as well and it should be doable by naive brute force if we stick to only-singles or only-averages. Mixing singles and averages would need something somewhat smart. And unless we do find something smart, the _"make me look good"_ button in my script will probably search only certain subsets (like all subsets of your 20 best ranks). I'll try something, but ideas are welcome 



Sebastien said:


> I know that finding this max N for each person is NP hard



How do you know that? (yeah I'm too lazy to think right now)


----------



## Sebastien (Oct 28, 2014)

Stefan said:


> How do you know that? (yeah I'm too lazy to think right now)



Sigh...it was basically an educated guess, but I expressed myself in a too binding way. I thought I could come up with an easy polynomial redution to the independant set problem, but I can't seem to figure one out in a decent amount of time right now. 

By the way, I tried to implement this in Python yesterday, but I stopped after my computer (unsurprisingly) crashed when I wanted to compute the powerset of all 33 rankings.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 28, 2014)

Sebastien said:


> Sigh...it was basically an educated guess, but I expressed myself in a too binding way. I thought I could come up with an easy polynomial redution to the independant set problem, but I can't seem to figure one out in a decent amount of time right now.



Kinda what I suspected 

Not sure whether just a slip of the tongue, but you'd need to reduce the independent set problem to ours, not the other way around.



Sebastien said:


> I tried to implement this in Python yesterday, but I stopped after my computer (unsurprisingly) crashed when I wanted to compute the powerset of all 33 rankings.



Just upgrade to Python 3 (let's see if someone understands that one).


----------



## Sebastien (Oct 28, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Not sure whether just a slip of the tongue, but you'd need to reduce the independent set problem to ours, not the other way around.



Lol, yes, that just happens everytime when I talk about polynomial reduction. 



Stefan said:


> Just upgrade to Python 3 (let's see if someone understands that one).



No thanks, too much work relies on Python 2.x here


----------



## Stefan (Oct 28, 2014)

Sebastien said:


> No thanks, too much work relies on Python 2.x here



Ha, so I was right about that... That's how you do an educated guess


----------



## Stefan (Oct 28, 2014)

I implemented _"Export for speedsolving_._com"_, here are some demos:



Spoiler: Sum of Ranks (everything blindfolded)



Using data from WCA_export500_20141027.tsv.zip and Stefan's Sum of WCA Ranks tool.


*Pos**Cubers**Sum**333bf**444bf**555bf**333mbf**333bf
avg*1Grzegorz Jałocha*14**4**3**1**2**4*2Marcell Endrey*18**7**2**3**3**3*3Kaijun Lin (林恺俊)*45**3**5*1917*1*4Oliver Frost*53*25*1**2**4*215Oleg Gritsenko*58*24*7**5**8*146Zane Carney*62*1620*8**6*127Noah Arthurs*69**9*113112*6*8Ainesh Sevellaraja*74*19*6*1411249Marcin Zalewski*77**2**10*2832*5*10Gabriel Alejandro Orozco Casillas*107**5*1841182511Tim Wong*139*203660*5*1812Andreas Pohl*157*481413473513Jakob Kogler*165*602720164214Anton Rostovikov*169*21415443*10*Angel Lim*169*123452601116Marcin Kowalczyk*177**1*39*134**1**2*17Muhammad Iril Khairul Anam*180*175524147018Kai Jiptner*188*5030442539Riley Woo*188*182862611920Callum Hales-Jepp*225*1062212295621Yuxin Wang (王宇欣)*229*1366120151522Daniel Sheppard*233*66*9**6**10*14223Chester Lian*236*964937*9*4524Dmitry Karyakin*242*11616*10*356525Corey Sakowski*251*883837394926Bence Barát*253*315970702327Sebastiano Tronto*259**8*37*134*631728Matthew Sheerin*263*5415*9*5113429François Courtès*265*725139554830Nikhil Mande*276*766046316331Linus Fresz*285*27*4**7*3321432István Kocza*286*1274525216833Janne Lehtimäki*289*3221426612834Gianfranco Huanqui*296*4973*134**7*3335Rafał Guzewicz*297*1034030487636Aldo Feandri*299*784665585237Ville Seppänen*309*4224112062638Liliya Kamaltdinova*311*576855904139Mike Hughey*324*1115423508640Brandon Mikel*352*1396336456941Feliks Zemdegs*354*4612581637542Julian David*355*86313511687Vincent Hartanto Utomo*355*1132985389044Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)*375*4343472083445Antoine Cantin*378*949263656446Vojtěch Dvořák*381*5521548273647Timothy Sun*384*11256431225148Simon Westlund*385*1187253538949Mats Bergsten*391*13550504411250Tim Habermaas*399*2026127139651Walter Pereira Rodrigues de Souza*409*6911793468452Tomoki Kubo (久保友樹)*439*1388859946053Amos Tay Swee Hui*447*5319*134*2113054Akash Rupela*450*9275126995855Olli Vikstedt*456*10753*134*1095356Ivo Bakker*461*89105*134*864757Dennis Strehlau*462*11452344022258Cornelius Dieckmann*482*74991041436259Jan Bentlage*495*19267497211560Adrian Lehmann*520*2377*134*2662061Gabriel Dechichi Barbar*521*30*270**134*414662Shuto Ueno (上野柊斗)*529*16571911257763Fakhri Raihaan*533*15476951179164Chris Hardwick*554*240262615610665Maarten Smit*559*149113899111766Anton Krokhmal (Антон Крохмаль)*560*17413780848567Maxim Chechnev*567*1701341233710368Yudanis Taqwin Rohman*574*34128*134*24929Tom Nelson*574*21980*134*2211970Henrik Olsson*576*251119562812271Pedro Santos Guimarães*590*110109*134*1597872Francisco Javier Lemes Sáez*598*11*270**134*174*9*Hongbin Chang (常宏彬)*598*51*270**134*1113274Jiawen Wu (吴嘉文)*600*14691752276175Arvid Skarrie*618*851167712321776Natán Riggenbach*620*123*270**134*365777Milán Baticz*637*64148*134*2474478Nevins Chan Pak Hoong (陈百鸿)*644*3084233134127Hari Anirudh*644*105*270**134*924380Fabrizio Cirnigliaro*645*32383613014881Ramadan Sulejman*652*79228*134*1446782Wojciech Szatanowski*654*81*270**134*759483Shivam Bansal*666*126861222607284Jianyu Que (阙剑宇)*670*180189871338185Evan Brown*677*67481754*491*86Jonathan Midjord Shapira*689*191112*134*8716587Alexey Oblaukhov*693*2461157612013688Wicaksono Adi*697*2341731114813189Roberto Antonio Ocmin Baráybar*700*26*270**134*2571390Alexander Olleta del Molino*702*133*270**134*689791David Andersson*711*141*270**134*2614092Emanuel Rheinert*713*2561201219612093Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)*715*10885*134*19019894Hendry Cahyadi*716*158130*134*2217395Lucas Wesche*717*1751077816519296Sébastien Auroux*722*2648111811314697Bill Wang*725*3617*134*5221698Evan Liu*735*223708620714999Andrew Le*738*122*270**134*16250100Jinghui Suo (索晶辉)*743*2549081180138






Spoiler: Sum of Ranks (everything non-Rubik)



Using data from WCA_export500_20141027.tsv.zip and Stefan's Sum of WCA Ranks tool.


*Pos**Cubers**Sum**minx**pyram**sq1**skewb**minx
avg**pyram
avg**sq1
avg**skewb
avg*1Jayden McNeill*482*1079363311004932*7*2Rami Sbahi*561*722076334516064*10*3Yu Nakajima (中島悠)*584*302682096256727514Antoine Cantin*611*6755164266436191*8*5John Brechon*666*42152138403752881176Louis Cormier*677**1*120162113*1*271231307Daniel Sheppard*728*897310712106145651318SeungBeom Cho (조승범)*734*124223122*4*12429102*6*9Jan Bentlage*737*14769389387183843610Mitchell Lane*887*117106271587990156*10*11Evan Liu*905*771391441051231231167812Robert Yau*951*16307*9*178162524612713Feliks Zemdegs*994**3*3947450*6*1505924014Oscar Roth Andersen*1019**7**1*45588*5**2*4144715Bence Barát*1023*946223268682863318916Corey Sakowski*1128*264120188122631031611717Nathan Dwyer*1166*28423127242182431312618Simon Westlund*1276**2*8849570*3*9310536619Wojciech Knott*1280*129155319115131942637420Walker Welch*1322*248252232*7*1731951942121Jorge Castillo Matas*1381*25753256272288529418122Lucas Wesche*1404*2657269212223482413123Erik Akkersdijk*1479*66691764154611221438124Jakub Wolniewicz*1493*224*3*85472320*9*10427625Daniel Gracia Ortiz*1529*4971725637421202657926Matic Omulec*1530*1193864641218813354327AJ Blair*1532*194115953061454596015828Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호)*1581*124101352831126217829029Ainesh Sevellaraja*1588*2426588513194437237130Justin Thomas*1665*5741617372663343836531Kim Jokinen*1670*40646236*5*377264997532Ivan Zabrodin*1686*187430244*3*1463363073333Chris Wall*1714**10*467260111*9*46925213634Hunor Bózsing*1826*19113622625720140524816235Richie Lim*1839*193491045103614817949436Chunyu Zhang 2 (张春雨)*1840*3971421791613971839828337Paweł Kowol*1888*72283116140567397115038Rok Glinšek*1919*327551207152684061301539Ciarán Beahan*1974*4921202861443729234612240Daniel Wallin*2018*236467419*10*3082463181441Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)*2102*321555771072731635149242Chia-Liang Tai (戴嘉良)*2112*91436542987321869943Dmitry Kryuzban*2116*110493197085137977944Wataru Hashimura (端村航)*2171*1322345681991033674779145Filip Pasławski*2204*3329647732356156750*5*46Christopher Olson*2233*40832234312844429324451Blake Thompson*2233*52856587225102931527648Alexis Rodrigo Cazu Mendoza*2254*1535724645615630740014649Wilhelm Kilders*2287*388494250533774162228750Sebastian Werb*2299*562262752095113546725951Kevin Costello III*2301*611814444174348837329452Mats Valk*2305*2082451563931239252442Albin Xhemajlaj*2305*477463552954831849313854Ben Whitmore*2351*12541630826019350025029955Sébastien Auroux*2360*667622921687058826011856Callum Hales-Jepp*2377*1353353374819142130127657Emanuel Rheinert*2387*41743711283579266*3*39158Cyril Barigand*2451*3591425253062987243331659Dmitry Zvyagintsev*2452*20931418233725141322951760Michael Young*2455*204796181172258821619761Tim Major*2466*65912443576737163665362Dan Cohen*2475*121833412071091231178763Antonie Paterakis*2485*31229742017153618344312364Viktor Ejlertsson*2511*199338837*8*2183655172965Austin Reed*2514*17537021066725517013153666José Leonardo Chaparro Prieto*2521*326682193262641319764067Carlos Méndez García-Barroso*2536*20619810384820811813771868Xiao Hu (胡霄)*2548*500709179164114881875869Jules Desjardin*2588*622*5*181687649*5*8135870Pablo Nicolás Oshiro Mondoñedo*2590*11468726438414350524225171William Yudi Matunoshita Ito*2650*21230232926819757638338372Chung-Han Hsu (許鍾瀚)*2666*97717*5*1448114332016973Drew Brads*2677*409*4*95938398*1*8551374Dániel Varga*2679*31817228663132321223150675Jakob Obleser*2703*16334955944515117357428976Nick Camillone*2720*365754821905904389420777Akash Rupela*2725*36058034115734045029020778Zhiyang Chen (陈至扬)*2734*1511594484013727848107779Zoé de Moffarts*2735*1031928161112929888144080Dennis Rosero*2747*61734216529852523715640781Allyson Dias de Lima*2790*22716436253821650340837282Artem Melikian (Артем Мелікян)*2864*39114771612335518180414783Michael Röhrer*2929*65610586576074061678Martin Fronescu*2929*37032251352032512849225985Mason Langenderfer*2935*8309238318830315464*3*86Henrik Buus Aagaard*2944*57310912629454646120363287Alexandra Daryl Ariawan*2957*511668654195773549926488Brady Metherall*2988*483260557414494262255289Daniel Cano Salgado*3004*10155362655312539041723990Shao-Heng Hung (洪紹恆)*3008*936124041687592164258891Lee Chiang (蔣礪)*3021*54419894164428428636792Angel Arrioja Landa*3024*4057561141035637169527293Jure Gregorc*3033*13338269237511946754532094Natthaphat Mahtani (ณัฐภัทร จี มาทานี)*3177*19519229087016668429848295Brandon Lin*3184*41043019590348833*5*54996Dmitry Aniskin*3247*1089646312408438468415297Joshua Feran*3295*3337311882040212110906898Weifeng Cheng (程维锋)*3302*69626321251834451777999Brian Johnson*3320*9606359112489944412443100Henri Gerber*3367*251134562576250231535828






Spoiler: Sum of Ranks (everything where Feliks is top 12)



Using data from WCA_export500_20141027.tsv.zip and Stefan's Sum of WCA Ranks tool.


*Pos**Cubers**Sum**333**444**555**222**333oh**minx**666**777**444bf**333
avg**444
avg**555
avg**222
avg**333oh
avg**minx
avg**666
avg**777
avg*1Feliks Zemdegs*65**2**2**1**7**1**3**4**5*12*1**2**1*12*3**6**2**1*2Yu Nakajima (中島悠)*471*5037*4*3160301418234021*4*40422513193Robert Yau*650*43*6**8*7127162427*270*14141122321624254Kevin Costello III*753*15*4*307156611914*270**6**3*2574374315*10*5Louis Cormier*769*1362493130*1*2226*270*5645392644*1*27276John Brechon*977*17274882421421816691063242471463726177Mats Valk*1042**1**5*1353332081738*270**5**4**10*16*6*31214378Antoine Cantin*1088*1611011155*5*67867992186610464*2*6472779Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호)*1140*691811169101126662*270*942215732011517610Dan Cohen*1179*7233*10*147165121*9*1716211041192399109182411Milán Baticz*1241*457951147157583958148885250459149414312Erik Akkersdijk*1281*603227111386667562348216276724946396413Simon Westlund*1336*125556064143*2*61697276546458320*3*515914Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทยโยธิน)*1347**8*47*7*35972752330*270*2732*8*9589243223915Dmitry Zvyagintsev*1384*193203165242092113*270*6934389915251161616Bence Barát*1420*971271423319294*10**3*5912381201727068*10**2*17Sei Sugama (洲鎌星)*1486*432924344235399445*270*191129874060734418SeungBeom Cho (조승범)*1546*2671732031491244290*270*622935*5*127124368019Jayden McNeill*1563*8344985568107138114*270*366691*9*3810012112520Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์)*1654*161939463920198227*270*204348491123310119421Syuhei Omura (大村周平)*1675*179863369931153636*270*123782625071136433122Mitchell Lane*1683**10*5878462461175773*270*175561038813679424923Lucas Wesche*1753*1206576203276261221107151393223633422201324Sameer Mahmood*1840*19842531671131907950*270*1197374*9*82199576525Cornelius Dieckmann*1866*196163*5*1140113520599*4*7897391335912615126Hunor Bózsing*1889*1512545450161915053*270*94624111918201495427Morten Arborg*1953*31678733811128110180*270*3217601672814011816928Dario Roa Sánchez*2007*30*7*1811583138114397*270*25*7*12103571429939029Michał Halczuk*2156*196701221632287*3**7**270*14261*5*250405104*3**3*30Marcin Zalewski*2316*1423692382348384158*10*82244138242485134516331Evan Liu*2370*301131138862927751617029610310584307123856032Pedro Henrique Da Silva Roque*2390*29716*9**8*22714255151*270*23218234641391495313733Kailong Li (李开隆)*2433*10846151013283976331*270*866816188182462462634Daniel Sheppard*2472*316761722231898910172*9*26312213963341106979435Przemysław Kaleta*2530*47177486*3*7322929*270*58256324*1*1008323236Giovanni Contardi*2549*38*10*21653*4*20237234*270*29*6*144571171926020537Wojciech Knott*2554*202188305206129117222*270*1832311627510913112321638Weixing Zhang (张炜星)*2594*88*9*522262393513196*270*78274482273585479639Jorge Castillo Matas*2619*14715783152892578160*270*25017711278263228678540Christopher Olson*2708*111952732343408851701588595364*3*1224449013941Carlos Méndez García-Barroso*2818*921748646173206226358*270*33223132*7*9420818230842Drew Brads*2891**4*4921995140409106157*270*1163276*8*30039819619043Justin Thomas*2984*3238261781370571540*270*279576222625266*8*3544Kevin Hays*2993*56*8**2*70873200*1**6**270*68*5**2*364871190*1**6*45Emanuel Rheinert*3044*258274513842041728431202752895192288579306146Lucas Etter*3151*11551041183358326486*270**3*18113*1*10252022546547Jacob Hutnyk*3244*147416428167524140413*270*641344643154739438348Edward Lin*3251*6724502469814197232*270*417476424779616925949Yi-Fan Wu (吳亦凡)*3252*69115722311996658107*270*51*10*40127639374410050Ivan Torgashov*3272*7789353442037722015*270*356632112484762191851Rowe Hessler*3317*472285113637637708*270*16268735193255969052Simon Lim*3355*2142741094458590129218*270*2232631462422279313119653Jakub Kipa*3379*731483528998134232374*270*801732655612114121755654Ciarán Beahan*3440*301821234802504926920*270*17547993511683721132855Ivan Vynnyk (Іван Винник)*3494*26658071132109999112*270*38441001091528955914356Michael Gottlieb*3508*49218413229023914913387*270*324137905341001221586757Emily Wang*3578*278523786020723*8*52*270*1455037131218615*6*4058Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)*3616*15598287*8*306321259370*270*8886234*9*26227325333759Hendry Cahyadi*3803*2141241451773652462773601308114012020820532829538860Matic Omulec*3832*117282113544562114342*270*34523682280772126457Ivan Zabrodin*3832*5081421403387181874165121359146133114562146545862Nathan Dwyer*3854*27730224522678284194242*270*15918914337726521817521063Yu Sajima (佐島優)*3861*892717843252211132536*270*505354267265191130474Nguyễn Ngọc Thịnh*3861*33136124123423166160350*270*739312261247517617135465Michał Pleskowicz*3865**6*12957420*8*13548524*270*1310538415*4*2048175166Zhiyang Chen (陈至扬)*3896*3031141995781281512363062432347224315820713724734067Daniel Cano Salgado*3943*43775159151262101189219*270*42819718155626112513919368Dániel Varga*3944*55226113116981318139105*270*44024214819928432313215069Richard Jay S. Apagar*4111*335097824125500835*270*1149782568327482*1192*70Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)*4142*22623714738679961112994323517117113033612623024671Ihor Bilchenko (Ігор Більченко)*4149*1287826518175627297258*270*98712808817875225631072Daniel Wannamaker*4164*35513759233998104268113*270*120111969978012119710373Mitsuki Gunji (郡司光貴)*4199*523842106225044896214*270*7138467012173878418374Howard Wong Jun Yen (黄俊仁)*4222*28388419282628205251*270*106363697175852507575Ping-Yueh Huang (黃品越)*4229*39420718782177171586355*270*1321242038225016349734976Sumeet Agarwal*4272*489278183203362160270266*270*31315518512929622425123877Nick Stanton*4278*19314021689183733123309*270*1692521921466165918535878Maarten Smit*4305*16132927839765083141277113210318231935128616026679Ben Whitmore*4315*122338345*3*2921253012362401514733573060219330620180Nathan Soria*4347*38710636989407626169215*270*287702456710756112524781Jonathan Esparaz*4372*22269364685156193285341*270*2688326116710023229638082Sebastian Weyer*4428*12*1*1627442915373760*270**9**1**7*5065911438276883Sungho Hong (홍성호)*4462*205197225523137475256359*270*9422515313811236523849084Niko Paavilainen*4464*552151565418281181311*270*44823357594409160121185Jan Bentlage*4480*51538038110937014722513067615340448672848720710886Thompson Clarke*4518*865759310922174459510*270*5377722589421546055987Nurym Kudaibergen*4592*209361444501013288122153*270*228691014275782679214588Ramón Dersch*4596*34115217341047454358523*270*1201161862563035435944789Jure Gregorc*4642*133205202528268133400424*270*15421726117841411936637090Riley Woo*4654*691312582033893574243812814221135415623530252249291Akash Rupela*4770*22423019410571113601782567521730526428524634019323592Congbiao Jiang (蒋丛骉)*4824*18916238612721665*6*24*270*11225849639352689*9*2993Jorge Leonardo Sánchez Salazar*4830*1721071957951062709385*270*21216818455684351310515694James Hamory*4853*131171238737265490191303*270*6314927150820439220126995Walker Welch*4941*61320223243869248203371765432292281488221731413496Nikolay Evdokimov*5003*336275171195153352365883*270*561851717811730529479797Xiao Hu (胡霄)*5004*649120103502246500186123*270*51014420246823741121511898Jakob Obleser*5009*588266260563751163108104*270*155288287317553151939299Felipe Rueda Hernández*5038*183250277612439*5*251287*270*245184209551681*7*300287100Haowei Fan (樊浩玮)*5063*10011526238660129573451*270*228821420662023597506






Spoiler: Sum of Ranks (Everything where Yu Nakajima is top 30)



Using data from WCA_export500_20141027.tsv.zip and Stefan's Sum of WCA Ranks tool.


*Pos**Cubers**Sum**555**333fm**333ft**minx**sq1**666**777**444bf**555bf**444
avg**555
avg**333ft
avg**minx
avg**sq1
avg**666
avg**777
avg*1Yu Nakajima (中島悠)*260**4**10**9*30201418231621*4**7*252713192Lucas Wesche*802*76114812669122110778393268222420133Robert Yau*835**8*329816*9*2427*270**134*141181164624254Bence Barát*846*14*7*1649423*10**3*597081201886833*10**2*5Simon Westlund*871*605063*2*4961697253546456*3*10551596Louis Cormier*1003*495013*1*1622226*270**134*453914*1*12327277John Brechon*1184*887917542138181669843242233378826178Erik Akkersdijk*1233*27*10*31661766756234*134*1627264621439649Dan Cohen*1281**10*19414412134*9*17162*134*411923410911182410Daniel Sheppard*1304*172*10*558910710172*9**6*1221396010665979411Evan Liu*1410*1385084771445161708610310557123116856012Antoine Cantin*1481*111194286716486799263661042364191727713Milán Baticz*1543*5179241581093958148*134*525024149150414314Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호)*1829*11194313121356662*270**134*221527911178517615Mats Valk*1871*1332387208151738*270**134**4**10*32831252143716Feliks Zemdegs*1890**1*114*931**3*47*4**5*1258*2**1**644**6*59*2**1*17Matic Omulec*1914*11324420511864342*270**134*2368218212133645718Mitchell Lane*1955*781941481172715773*270**134*5610312879156424919Ivan Zabrodin*1966*140797918724441651219714613369146307545820Emanuel Rheinert*2168*45183324171128431201212895237579*3*306121Kevin Costello III*2172*30244274614441914*270**134**3*252134337315*10*22Jayden McNeill*2288*9819435710763138114*270**134*66912781003212112523Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)*2444*147297*2*961731112994347171171*2*12628323024624Jan Bentlage*2509*381507614738225130674934044872878420710825Walker Welch*2709*232*7*245248232203371761122292282181731941413426Justin Thomas*2788*61353*931*57171540*270**134*5762*644*6638*8*3527Wojciech Knott*2820*8863422129319117222*270**134*231161313126312321628Dániel Varga*3089*131114156318286139105*270**134*24214821032323113215029SeungBeom Cho (조승범)*3133*73297*931*1241224290*270**134*2935*644*124102368030Chunyu Zhang 2 (张春雨)*3156*12911449839717948815745304191424397981088631Michael Röhrer*3212*185297*931*65583835*270**134*235134*644*6061293632Dmitry Zvyagintsev*3263*31244*931*2091822113*270**134*3438*644*251229161633Chris Wall*3267*254194145*10*260134124163*134*863256126*9*25223410934Hunor Bózsing*3393*45194*931*1912265053*270**134*6241*644*201248495435Dmitry Kryuzban*3421*29840312711031128175*270**134*78934392857910025736Weifeng Cheng (程维锋)*3434*130403*931*69329297*270**134*241129*644*8317818137Daniel Cano Salgado*3446*15935369101626189219*270**134*1971817412541713919338Maarten Smit*3449*278153625833714127711389318231515867716026639Takahiro Tomisawa (富沢隆広)*3484*133560141126172167240*270**134*46514411711429516424240Michał Halczuk*3502*12*1980*4178712*3**7**270**134*61*5*398104*6**3**3*41Michael Gottlieb*3593*13219490014914013387*270**134*13790*644*1222361586742Cornelius Dieckmann*3602*63114389401279135205991047897*644*35935812615143Przemysław Kaleta*3617*74194127325542929*270**134*2563121008417323244Callum Hales-Jepp*3742*317194211353373533432212401514189130138130245Carlos Méndez García-Barroso*3767*86297503206103226358*270**134*22313239420813718230846Morten Arborg*3793*87194*931*128276110180*270**134*1760*644*14033511816947Christopher Olson*3886*27329735240834385170158*134*953642904442449013948Akash Rupela*3924*1944031883603411782567512630526417634029019323549Nathan Dwyer*3969*24550*931*28427194242*270**134*189143*644*2181317521050José Leonardo Chaparro Prieto*3981*41248140832219130165*270**134*3514023992619714720851Congbiao Jiang (蒋丛骉)*4020*38858270665257*6*24*270**134*25849260689204*9*2952Jorge Castillo Matas*4082*83403*931*2572568160*270**134*177112*644*228294678553Kailong Li (李开隆)*4135*158584443973236331*270**134*6816*644*462338462654James Hamory*4153*238481155490203191303*270**134*14927119639221020126955Han-Cyun Chen (陳翰群)*4207*7071579428332727100*270**134*10152*644*2622883510556Corey Sakowski*4252*528194209264188360301383741443918926316132833957AJ Blair*4270*57635310919495336262*270**134*569381901456041927758Yu Sajima (佐島優)*4271*1777314211663132536*270**134*53541619160313047459Simon Lim*4334*109560*931*90158129218*270**134*263146*644*9326213119660Anatoly Kim*4337*36319427727654320584*270**134*38324929128348918910761Kamil Zieliński*4476*151634*931*4528480154*270**134*454186*644*442318814662Jhon Edinson Arias Parra*4483*215297*931*17743110377*270**134*147157*644*1815491026863Timothy Sun*4540*178504248115865763756432841564045113959857064Juan Juli Andika Chandra*4549*283114216196439219201*270**134*93431017318243722321865Nurym Kudaibergen*4552*144403*931*288427122153*270**134*69101*644*2673629214566Takumi Yoshida (吉田匠)*4578*118403*931*46293324224*270**134*240123*644*67332250179Ciarán Beahan*4578*123*1980*974922866920*270**134*47991023723461132868Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทยโยธิน)*4598**7*63432927510712330*270**134*32*8*2692431212223969Lorenzo Vigani Poli*4603*175114*931*185330155117*270**134*411152*644*21747517312070Ben Whitmore*4665*345297506125308301236240125473357402193250306201Pedro Henrique Da Silva Roque*4665**9*353*931*14286255151*270**134*1823*644*1497345313772Austin Reed*4735*414481112175210364448224*134*26448634525513132636673James Hildreth*4747*204244445827897755*270**134*495193467891245654674Zhiyang Chen (陈至扬)*4757*199123859815144236306243*134*722435211374824734075Chung-Han Hsu (許鍾瀚)*4784*160100881597*5*242389*270**134*205129*644*812021137476Philippe Virouleau*4855*21079*931*22884274345*270**134*520175*644*20016026533677Haowei Zhang (张昊威)*4862*531194394273428145293*270**134*38039835536928715925278Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)*4897*287403279321577259370*270**134*8623430027351425333779Balázs Bernát*4944*170153476575476209193*270**134*3279845454347020519180Xiao Hu (胡霄)*4981*103634*931*500179186123*270**134*144202*644*41118721511881Jakob Kogler*4993*139501517159481271852720205302208618100710418782Edward Lin*5027*50244224814637197232*270**134*747625879659316925983Michał Pleskowicz*5031*5747953313111548524*270**134*1053844012010348175184David Woner*5047*2365026162368425552*270**134*2464352764685833561085James Molloy*5199*397194167590332272295170*134*31147228560545624127886Sachio Iwasaki (岩崎幸生)*5337*214100826436317229292*270**134*9883542038419022025587Sébastien Auroux*5470*690*2*1186672922642558111857669512170526035527188Antonie Paterakis*5486*155353*931*312420227221*270**134*107284*644*53644322122889Evan Brown*5535*669297265376446320278481750274718549527733028390Blake Thompson*5550*48132*931*52887392208*270**134*178336*644*51015243223591Rui-Jun Liu (劉睿鈞)*5556*289153*931*59146340354*270**134*370295*644*5051528633392Wilhelm Kilders*5608*55492340938825015998*270**134*7115213503772221529093Kevin Hays*5613**2*1321*931*200962*1**6**270**134**5**2**644*190938*1**6*94Ryo Ito (伊藤崚)*5629*23297*931*981036180286*270**134*3022*644*59120411929695Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์)*5637*391100*931*20171498227*270**134*4348*644*23366010119496Jakob Obleser*5668*260*1980*342163559108104*270**134*288287263151574939297Trevor Petersen*5676*623118032361236158320153*134*80344933812819124833198Michael Young*5681*38250*931*20418341391265*134*620576*644*2251651736799Yunqi Ouyang (欧阳韵奇)*5687*687114477082023833681979981255447594165351359100Rami Sbahi*5698*430501772631029569256*134*173705*10*5164*1366*709


----------



## Randomno (Oct 28, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Spoiler: Sum of Ranks (everything where Feliks is good)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What about without 4BLD? Did someone already do that?


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 28, 2014)

Gosh... For the sum of events which feliks is good at, you'd have to take about... 10? or more ranks away before your sum is sub Feliks. (Assuming that some of your ranks are decent enough)


----------



## Sebastien (Oct 28, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> Ooooh this sum of ranks for random combinations is something I was thinking about and started working on briefly. I was going to create a list of people who are #1 in any combination of events. It was getting a bit too calculatuon heavy in vba/excel though so I'll leave Stefan and his superior programming to do it
> I would be interested in Sebastien's list as well. I'm finding it hard to predicted how many people there will be...I guess...150?



Ok, I got a first decent result!

However, I have to state that the following are only sure lower bounds and not necessarily optimal results. As looking at all possible combinations takes too much computational effort, I just restricted the search to the best N events of a person for each N.



Spoiler: People with largest subsets of events dominated (heuristic)




*Name**Amount**Events*Yu Nakajima (中島悠)33['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average333bf', 'Average333fm', 'Average333ft', 'Average333oh', 'Average444', 'Average555', 'Average666', 'Average777', 'Averageclock', 'Averageminx', 'Averagepyram', 'Averageskewb', 'Averagesq1', 'Single222', 'Single333', 'Single333bf', 'Single333fm', 'Single333ft', 'Single333mbf', 'Single333oh', 'Single444', 'Single444bf', 'Single555', 'Single555bf', 'Single666', 'Single777', 'Singleclock', 'Singleminx', 'Singlepyram', 'Singleskewb', 'Singlesq1']Antoine Cantin32['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average333bf', 'Average333fm', 'Average333ft', 'Average333oh', 'Average444', 'Average555', 'Average666', 'Average777', 'Averageclock', 'Averageminx', 'Averagepyram', 'Averageskewb', 'Averagesq1', 'Single222', 'Single333', 'Single333bf', 'Single333ft', 'Single333mbf', 'Single333oh', 'Single444', 'Single444bf', 'Single555', 'Single555bf', 'Single666', 'Single777', 'Singleclock', 'Singleminx', 'Singlepyram', 'Singleskewb', 'Singlesq1']Feliks Zemdegs31['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average333bf', 'Average333fm', 'Average333oh', 'Average444', 'Average555', 'Average666', 'Average777', 'Averageclock', 'Averageminx', 'Averagepyram', 'Averageskewb', 'Averagesq1', 'Single222', 'Single333', 'Single333bf', 'Single333fm', 'Single333mbf', 'Single333oh', 'Single444', 'Single444bf', 'Single555', 'Single555bf', 'Single666', 'Single777', 'Singleclock', 'Singleminx', 'Singlepyram', 'Singleskewb', 'Singlesq1']Simon Westlund28['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average333bf', 'Average333fm', 'Average333ft', 'Average444', 'Average555', 'Average666', 'Average777', 'Averageclock', 'Averageminx', 'Averagepyram', 'Averagesq1', 'Single222', 'Single333bf', 'Single333fm', 'Single333ft', 'Single333mbf', 'Single444', 'Single444bf', 'Single555', 'Single555bf', 'Single666', 'Single777', 'Singleclock', 'Singleminx', 'Singlepyram', 'Singlesq1']Daniel Sheppard27['Average222', 'Average333bf', 'Average333fm', 'Average333ft', 'Average444', 'Average555', 'Average666', 'Average777', 'Averageclock', 'Averageminx', 'Averagepyram', 'Averageskewb', 'Averagesq1', 'Single333bf', 'Single333fm', 'Single333ft', 'Single333mbf', 'Single444', 'Single444bf', 'Single555bf', 'Single666', 'Single777', 'Singleclock', 'Singleminx', 'Singlepyram', 'Singleskewb', 'Singlesq1']Bence Barát27['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average333bf', 'Average333fm', 'Average333ft', 'Average444', 'Average555', 'Average666', 'Average777', 'Averageminx', 'Averageskewb', 'Averagesq1', 'Single333', 'Single333bf', 'Single333fm', 'Single333ft', 'Single333mbf', 'Single333oh', 'Single444', 'Single444bf', 'Single555', 'Single555bf', 'Single666', 'Single777', 'Singleminx', 'Singlepyram', 'Singlesq1']Vincent Hartanto Utomo26['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average333bf', 'Average333fm', 'Average333ft', 'Average333oh', 'Average444', 'Average555', 'Averageclock', 'Averageminx', 'Averagepyram', 'Averagesq1', 'Single333', 'Single333bf', 'Single333fm', 'Single333ft', 'Single333mbf', 'Single333oh', 'Single444', 'Single444bf', 'Single555', 'Single555bf', 'Singleclock', 'Singleminx', 'Singlepyram', 'Singlesq1']Robert Yau21['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average333fm', 'Average333ft', 'Average333oh', 'Average444', 'Average555', 'Average666', 'Average777', 'Averageminx', 'Averagesq1', 'Single222', 'Single333', 'Single333fm', 'Single333oh', 'Single444', 'Single555', 'Single666', 'Single777', 'Singleminx', 'Singlesq1']Louis Cormier17['Average222', 'Average333ft', 'Average333oh', 'Average444', 'Average555', 'Average666', 'Average777', 'Averageminx', 'Averagepyram', 'Single222', 'Single333', 'Single333ft', 'Single333oh', 'Single555', 'Single666', 'Single777', 'Singleminx']Mats Valk17['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average333fm', 'Average333oh', 'Average444', 'Average555', 'Average666', 'Average777', 'Averagesq1', 'Single333', 'Single333fm', 'Single333oh', 'Single444', 'Single555', 'Single666', 'Single777', 'Singlesq1']Rami Sbahi17['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average333fm', 'Average333ft', 'Averageminx', 'Averagepyram', 'Averageskewb', 'Averagesq1', 'Single222', 'Single333', 'Single333fm', 'Single333ft', 'Single333mbf', 'Single555bf', 'Singleminx', 'Singleskewb', 'Singlesq1']Przemysław Kaleta17['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average333ft', 'Average333oh', 'Average444', 'Average555', 'Average666', 'Average777', 'Averageskewb', 'Single333', 'Single333ft', 'Single333oh', 'Single444', 'Single555', 'Single666', 'Single777', 'Singleskewb']Marcin Zalewski17['Average333', 'Average333bf', 'Average333ft', 'Average333oh', 'Average555', 'Averageminx', 'Single222', 'Single333', 'Single333bf', 'Single333ft', 'Single333mbf', 'Single333oh', 'Single444bf', 'Single555', 'Single555bf', 'Singleminx', 'Singlepyram']John Brechon15['Average222', 'Average333fm', 'Average444', 'Average555', 'Average666', 'Average777', 'Averageminx', 'Averagepyram', 'Single222', 'Single333oh', 'Single444bf', 'Single666', 'Single777', 'Singleminx', 'Singleskewb']Jayden McNeill15['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average333oh', 'Average444', 'Average555', 'Averagepyram', 'Averageskewb', 'Averagesq1', 'Single222', 'Single333', 'Single333oh', 'Single444', 'Singlepyram', 'Singleskewb', 'Singlesq1']SeungBeom Cho (조승범)12['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average444', 'Average555', 'Average666', 'Averagepyram', 'Averageskewb', 'Single333', 'Single444', 'Single555', 'Single666', 'Singleskewb']Michał Pleskowicz12['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average333fm', 'Average333oh', 'Averageminx', 'Averagepyram', 'Averagesq1', 'Single222', 'Single333', 'Single333fm', 'Single333oh', 'Singleminx']Ainesh Sevellaraja12['Average222', 'Average333bf', 'Averageclock', 'Averagepyram', 'Averagesq1', 'Single333bf', 'Single333mbf', 'Single444bf', 'Single555bf', 'Singleclock', 'Singlepyram', 'Singlesq1']Drew Brads12['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average444', 'Averagepyram', 'Averageskewb', 'Single222', 'Single333', 'Single444', 'Single555bf', 'Single666', 'Singlepyram', 'Singleskewb']Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)10['Average333bf', 'Average333ft', 'Average333oh', 'Single333bf', 'Single333ft', 'Single333oh', 'Single444bf', 'Single555bf', 'Single666', 'Singleminx']Chia-Liang Tai (戴嘉良)10['Average333ft', 'Averageclock', 'Averagepyram', 'Averageskewb', 'Averagesq1', 'Single333ft', 'Singleclock', 'Singlepyram', 'Singleskewb', 'Singlesq1']Alexander Lau10['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average333fm', 'Average333ft', 'Average333oh', 'Single222', 'Single333', 'Single333bf', 'Single333fm', 'Single333oh']Corey Sakowski9['Average333bf', 'Averagepyram', 'Averageskewb', 'Single333bf', 'Single333mbf', 'Single444bf', 'Single555bf', 'Singlepyram', 'Singleskewb']Sébastien Auroux9['Average222', 'Average333fm', 'Averageclock', 'Averagepyram', 'Single222', 'Single333fm', 'Single444bf', 'Singleclock', 'Singlepyram']Michał Halczuk9['Average444', 'Average555', 'Average666', 'Average777', 'Averagesq1', 'Single555', 'Single666', 'Single777', 'Singlesq1']Sebastiano Tronto9['Average333bf', 'Average333fm', 'Average333oh', 'Single333bf', 'Single333fm', 'Single333mbf', 'Single333oh', 'Single444bf', 'Single555bf']Emanuel Rheinert8['Average333fm', 'Average444', 'Average666', 'Averagesq1', 'Single333fm', 'Single444', 'Single666', 'Singlesq1']Ivan Zabrodin8['Average666', 'Average777', 'Averageclock', 'Averageskewb', 'Single666', 'Single777', 'Singleclock', 'Singleskewb']Wojciech Knott8['Average333ft', 'Average444', 'Averageclock', 'Averageskewb', 'Single333', 'Single333ft', 'Single444', 'Singleclock']Walker Welch8['Average333fm', 'Average777', 'Averageclock', 'Averageskewb', 'Single222', 'Single333fm', 'Single777', 'Singleskewb']Riley Woo8['Average333bf', 'Average333ft', 'Single333', 'Single333bf', 'Single333mbf', 'Single444bf', 'Single555bf', 'Singleskewb']Lucas Etter8['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average444', 'Averageskewb', 'Single222', 'Single333', 'Single333oh', 'Single444']Dmitry Kryuzban8['Average333ft', 'Averageclock', 'Averageminx', 'Averagepyram', 'Averagesq1', 'Singleclock', 'Singlepyram', 'Singlesq1']Julian David8['Average333bf', 'Average333fm', 'Averagepyram', 'Single333bf', 'Single333fm', 'Single444bf', 'Single555bf', 'Singlepyram']Gabriel Dechichi Barbar8['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average333bf', 'Average333oh', 'Single333', 'Single333bf', 'Single333mbf', 'Single333oh']Bill Wang8['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average333bf', 'Average333oh', 'Average444', 'Single333', 'Single444', 'Single444bf']Lucas Wesche7['Average333fm', 'Average666', 'Average777', 'Averageminx', 'Averagesq1', 'Single666', 'Single777']Carlos Méndez García-Barroso7['Average222', 'Average333', 'Averageclock', 'Single222', 'Single333mbf', 'Single555', 'Singleclock']Callum Hales-Jepp7['Average333bf', 'Average333ft', 'Single333ft', 'Single333mbf', 'Single444bf', 'Single555bf', 'Singleclock']Yu Sajima (佐島優)7['Average333', 'Average333ft', 'Averageclock', 'Single333ft', 'Single444', 'Single555', 'Singleclock']Blake Thompson7['Average222', 'Average333fm', 'Averageskewb', 'Single333fm', 'Single333oh', 'Singleskewb', 'Singlesq1']Tim Wong7['Average333bf', 'Average666', 'Single333bf', 'Single333mbf', 'Single444bf', 'Single555bf', 'Single666']Oscar Roth Andersen7['Averageminx', 'Averagepyram', 'Averageskewb', 'Single333oh', 'Singleminx', 'Singlepyram', 'Singleskewb']Oleg Gritsenko7['Average333bf', 'Single222', 'Single333bf', 'Single333fm', 'Single333mbf', 'Single444bf', 'Single555bf']Kaijun Lin (林恺俊)7['Average333', 'Average333bf', 'Single333', 'Single333bf', 'Single333mbf', 'Single444bf', 'Single555bf']Grzegorz Jałocha7['Average333bf', 'Average333fm', 'Single333bf', 'Single333fm', 'Single333mbf', 'Single444bf', 'Single555bf']Evan Liu6['Average333fm', 'Average333ft', 'Averageclock', 'Single333fm', 'Single666', 'Singleclock']Mitchell Lane6['Average666', 'Average777', 'Averageskewb', 'Single222', 'Single333', 'Singleclock']Jorge Castillo Matas6['Average222', 'Average666', 'Single222', 'Single777', 'Singlepyram', 'Singleskewb']Timothy Sun6['Average333bf', 'Average333fm', 'Average333ft', 'Single333fm', 'Single333ft', 'Single555bf']Maarten Smit6['Average333fm', 'Averageclock', 'Averagesq1', 'Singleclock', 'Singleminx', 'Singlesq1']Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)6['Average333', 'Average333ft', 'Average555', 'Single333', 'Single333oh', 'Single444']Linus Fresz6['Average333fm', 'Single333bf', 'Single333fm', 'Single333mbf', 'Single444bf', 'Single555bf']Jan Bentlage5['Average333fm', 'Averageskewb', 'Single333fm', 'Single555bf', 'Singlesq1']Nathan Dwyer5['Averageclock', 'Averagesq1', 'Single333fm', 'Singleskewb', 'Singlesq1']Jakub Kipa5['Average222', 'Average333ft', 'Averagepyram', 'Single333ft', 'Singlepyram']Jakub Wolniewicz5['Average222', 'Average333oh', 'Averagepyram', 'Singlepyram', 'Singlesq1']Kit Clement5['Average333fm', 'Averageclock', 'Averageskewb', 'Singleclock', 'Singleskewb']Kennan LeJeune5['Average222', 'Average333', 'Averageskewb', 'Single222', 'Singleskewb']Oleksii Lukin (Олексій Лукін)5['Averageminx', 'Averagepyram', 'Averagesq1', 'Singleminx', 'Singlepyram']Erik Akkersdijk4['Average333ft', 'Average444', 'Single222', 'Single333fm']Christopher Olson4['Average222', 'Averageskewb', 'Single222', 'Single333oh']Kim Jokinen4['Averagepyram', 'Singleclock', 'Singlepyram', 'Singleskewb']Niko Ronkainen4['Average333fm', 'Averageclock', 'Averageskewb', 'Singleclock']Kevin Hays4['Average555', 'Average666', 'Single555', 'Single666']Jules Desjardin4['Average333', 'Averagepyram', 'Averagesq1', 'Singlepyram']Vincent Sheu4['Average333fm', 'Single222', 'Single333fm', 'Single555bf']Bingliang Li (李炳良)4['Averageminx', 'Averagesq1', 'Singleminx', 'Singlesq1']Marcin Jakubowski3['Averageclock', 'Singleclock', 'Singlepyram']Filip Pasławski3['Averageskewb', 'Single555', 'Singleskewb']Vladislav Shavelskiy3['Average777', 'Single666', 'Single777']Nathan Azaria3['Averageclock', 'Averagesq1', 'Singleclock']Riadi Arsandi3['Averagepyram', 'Single333ft', 'Singlepyram']Piotr Michał Padlewski3['Averagesq1', 'Singlepyram', 'Singlesq1']Pierre Bouvier3['Averageclock', 'Averagesq1', 'Singleclock']Adrian Lehmann3['Average333bf', 'Single333bf', 'Single333fm']Marcell Endrey3['Average333bf', 'Single444bf', 'Single555bf']Tomas Kristiansson3['Averagesq1', 'Single333mbf', 'Singlesq1']Marcin Kowalczyk3['Average333bf', 'Single333bf', 'Single333mbf']Eric Limeback2['Average333', 'Single333mbf']Sebastian Weyer2['Average444', 'Single444']Shao-Heng Hung (洪紹恆)2['Singleclock', 'Singlepyram']Jonatan Kłosko2['Averageskewb', 'Singleskewb']Gabriel Pereira Campanha2['Average333ft', 'Single333ft']Oliver Frost2['Single444bf', 'Single555bf']Christian Kaserer1['Single222']Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭)1['Single333fm']Sam Zhixiao Wang (王志骁)1['Singleclock']Brandon Harnish1['Singleskewb']


----------



## Sebastien (Oct 28, 2014)

Improved results: 

Instead of just using the best N events for each N, I now took all possible combinations for length N-2 to N of the N best events for each N, which is still feasable with a few minutes of runtime. My first obervation is that e.g. Louis Cormier jumps from 17 to 30 events. 



Spoiler: People with largest subsets of events dominated (improved heuristic)




*Name**Amount**Events*Yu Nakajima (中島悠)33['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average333bf', 'Average333fm', 'Average333ft', 'Average333oh', 'Average444', 'Average555', 'Average666', 'Average777', 'Averageclock', 'Averageminx', 'Averagepyram', 'Averageskewb', 'Averagesq1', 'Single222', 'Single333', 'Single333bf', 'Single333fm', 'Single333ft', 'Single333mbf', 'Single333oh', 'Single444', 'Single444bf', 'Single555', 'Single555bf', 'Single666', 'Single777', 'Singleclock', 'Singleminx', 'Singlepyram', 'Singleskewb', 'Singlesq1']Antoine Cantin32['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average333bf', 'Average333fm', 'Average333ft', 'Average333oh', 'Average444', 'Average555', 'Average666', 'Average777', 'Averageclock', 'Averageminx', 'Averagepyram', 'Averageskewb', 'Averagesq1', 'Single222', 'Single333', 'Single333bf', 'Single333ft', 'Single333mbf', 'Single333oh', 'Single444', 'Single444bf', 'Single555', 'Single555bf', 'Single666', 'Single777', 'Singleclock', 'Singleminx', 'Singlepyram', 'Singleskewb', 'Singlesq1']Feliks Zemdegs31['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average333bf', 'Average333fm', 'Average333oh', 'Average444', 'Average555', 'Average666', 'Average777', 'Averageclock', 'Averageminx', 'Averagepyram', 'Averageskewb', 'Averagesq1', 'Single222', 'Single333', 'Single333bf', 'Single333fm', 'Single333mbf', 'Single333oh', 'Single444', 'Single444bf', 'Single555', 'Single555bf', 'Single666', 'Single777', 'Singleclock', 'Singleminx', 'Singlepyram', 'Singleskewb', 'Singlesq1']Louis Cormier30['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average333bf', 'Average333fm', 'Average333ft', 'Average333oh', 'Average444', 'Average555', 'Average666', 'Average777', 'Averageclock', 'Averageminx', 'Averagepyram', 'Averageskewb', 'Averagesq1', 'Single222', 'Single333', 'Single333fm', 'Single333ft', 'Single333mbf', 'Single333oh', 'Single444', 'Single555', 'Single555bf', 'Single666', 'Single777', 'Singleclock', 'Singleminx', 'Singlepyram', 'Singleskewb']Simon Westlund28['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average333bf', 'Average333fm', 'Average333ft', 'Average444', 'Average555', 'Average666', 'Average777', 'Averageclock', 'Averageminx', 'Averagepyram', 'Averagesq1', 'Single222', 'Single333bf', 'Single333fm', 'Single333ft', 'Single333mbf', 'Single444', 'Single444bf', 'Single555', 'Single555bf', 'Single666', 'Single777', 'Singleclock', 'Singleminx', 'Singlepyram', 'Singlesq1']Daniel Sheppard27['Average222', 'Average333bf', 'Average333fm', 'Average333ft', 'Average444', 'Average555', 'Average666', 'Average777', 'Averageclock', 'Averageminx', 'Averagepyram', 'Averageskewb', 'Averagesq1', 'Single333bf', 'Single333fm', 'Single333ft', 'Single333mbf', 'Single444', 'Single444bf', 'Single555bf', 'Single666', 'Single777', 'Singleclock', 'Singleminx', 'Singlepyram', 'Singleskewb', 'Singlesq1']Bence Barát27['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average333bf', 'Average333fm', 'Average333ft', 'Average444', 'Average555', 'Average666', 'Average777', 'Averageminx', 'Averageskewb', 'Averagesq1', 'Single333', 'Single333bf', 'Single333fm', 'Single333ft', 'Single333mbf', 'Single333oh', 'Single444', 'Single444bf', 'Single555', 'Single555bf', 'Single666', 'Single777', 'Singleminx', 'Singlepyram', 'Singlesq1']Vincent Hartanto Utomo26['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average333bf', 'Average333fm', 'Average333ft', 'Average333oh', 'Average444', 'Average555', 'Averageclock', 'Averageminx', 'Averagepyram', 'Averagesq1', 'Single333', 'Single333bf', 'Single333fm', 'Single333ft', 'Single333mbf', 'Single333oh', 'Single444', 'Single444bf', 'Single555', 'Single555bf', 'Singleclock', 'Singleminx', 'Singlepyram', 'Singlesq1']Robert Yau21['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average333fm', 'Average333ft', 'Average333oh', 'Average444', 'Average555', 'Average666', 'Average777', 'Averageminx', 'Averagesq1', 'Single222', 'Single333', 'Single333fm', 'Single333oh', 'Single444', 'Single555', 'Single666', 'Single777', 'Singleminx', 'Singlesq1']Przemysław Kaleta20['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average333fm', 'Average333ft', 'Average333oh', 'Average444', 'Average555', 'Average666', 'Average777', 'Averageskewb', 'Single222', 'Single333', 'Single333ft', 'Single333oh', 'Single444', 'Single555', 'Single666', 'Single777', 'Singlepyram', 'Singleskewb']Rami Sbahi18['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average333fm', 'Average333ft', 'Averageminx', 'Averagepyram', 'Averageskewb', 'Averagesq1', 'Single222', 'Single333', 'Single333fm', 'Single333ft', 'Single333mbf', 'Single555bf', 'Singleminx', 'Singlepyram', 'Singleskewb', 'Singlesq1']Marcin Zalewski18['Average333', 'Average333bf', 'Average333ft', 'Average333oh', 'Average555', 'Averageminx', 'Single222', 'Single333', 'Single333bf', 'Single333ft', 'Single333mbf', 'Single333oh', 'Single444bf', 'Single555', 'Single555bf', 'Single777', 'Singleminx', 'Singlepyram']Mats Valk17['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average333fm', 'Average333oh', 'Average444', 'Average555', 'Average666', 'Average777', 'Averagesq1', 'Single333', 'Single333fm', 'Single333oh', 'Single444', 'Single555', 'Single666', 'Single777', 'Singlesq1']Jan Bentlage16['Average222', 'Average333bf', 'Average333fm', 'Average333ft', 'Averageminx', 'Averageskewb', 'Averagesq1', 'Single222', 'Single333fm', 'Single333ft', 'Single333mbf', 'Single444bf', 'Single555bf', 'Singleclock', 'Singlepyram', 'Singlesq1']Jayden McNeill16['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average333oh', 'Average444', 'Average555', 'Averageminx', 'Averagepyram', 'Averageskewb', 'Averagesq1', 'Single222', 'Single333', 'Single333oh', 'Single444', 'Singlepyram', 'Singleskewb', 'Singlesq1']John Brechon15['Average222', 'Average333fm', 'Average444', 'Average555', 'Average666', 'Average777', 'Averageminx', 'Averagepyram', 'Single222', 'Single333oh', 'Single444bf', 'Single666', 'Single777', 'Singleminx', 'Singleskewb']Erik Akkersdijk14['Average333ft', 'Average444', 'Average555', 'Average666', 'Average777', 'Averageminx', 'Single222', 'Single333', 'Single333fm', 'Single333ft', 'Single444', 'Single555', 'Single777', 'Singlepyram']Dan Cohen13['Average222', 'Average555', 'Average666', 'Average777', 'Averageclock', 'Averagesq1', 'Single444', 'Single555', 'Single666', 'Single777', 'Singleclock', 'Singlepyram', 'Singlesq1']SeungBeom Cho (조승범)12['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average444', 'Average555', 'Average666', 'Averagepyram', 'Averageskewb', 'Single333', 'Single444', 'Single555', 'Single666', 'Singleskewb']Michał Pleskowicz12['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average333fm', 'Average333oh', 'Averageminx', 'Averagepyram', 'Averagesq1', 'Single222', 'Single333', 'Single333fm', 'Single333oh', 'Singleminx']Ainesh Sevellaraja12['Average222', 'Average333bf', 'Averageclock', 'Averagepyram', 'Averagesq1', 'Single333bf', 'Single333mbf', 'Single444bf', 'Single555bf', 'Singleclock', 'Singlepyram', 'Singlesq1']Drew Brads12['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average444', 'Averagepyram', 'Averageskewb', 'Single222', 'Single333', 'Single444', 'Single555bf', 'Single666', 'Singlepyram', 'Singleskewb']Emanuel Rheinert11['Average333fm', 'Average444', 'Average666', 'Averagesq1', 'Single333fm', 'Single333mbf', 'Single444', 'Single555', 'Single666', 'Single777', 'Singlesq1']Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)11['Average333bf', 'Average333ft', 'Average333oh', 'Averageminx', 'Single333bf', 'Single333ft', 'Single444bf', 'Single555', 'Single555bf', 'Single666', 'Singleminx']Lucas Wesche10['Average333fm', 'Average333ft', 'Average444', 'Average666', 'Average777', 'Averageminx', 'Averagesq1', 'Single666', 'Single777', 'Singleminx']Sébastien Auroux10['Average222', 'Average333fm', 'Averageclock', 'Averagepyram', 'Single222', 'Single333fm', 'Single333ft', 'Single444bf', 'Singleclock', 'Singlepyram']Timothy Sun10['Average333bf', 'Average333fm', 'Average333ft', 'Averagesq1', 'Single333', 'Single333bf', 'Single333fm', 'Single333ft', 'Single444bf', 'Single555bf']Chia-Liang Tai (戴嘉良)10['Average333ft', 'Averageclock', 'Averagepyram', 'Averageskewb', 'Averagesq1', 'Single333ft', 'Singleclock', 'Singlepyram', 'Singleskewb', 'Singlesq1']Julian David10['Average333bf', 'Average333fm', 'Averagepyram', 'Single222', 'Single333bf', 'Single333fm', 'Single333mbf', 'Single444bf', 'Single555bf', 'Singlepyram']Alexander Lau10['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average333fm', 'Average333ft', 'Average333oh', 'Single222', 'Single333', 'Single333bf', 'Single333fm', 'Single333oh']Bill Wang10['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average333bf', 'Average333oh', 'Average444', 'Single333', 'Single333bf', 'Single444', 'Single444bf', 'Single555']Wojciech Knott9['Average333ft', 'Average444', 'Averageclock', 'Averagepyram', 'Averageskewb', 'Single333', 'Single333ft', 'Single444', 'Singleclock']Carlos Méndez García-Barroso9['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average333bf', 'Averageclock', 'Single222', 'Single333mbf', 'Single555', 'Singleclock', 'Singlesq1']Jorge Castillo Matas9['Average222', 'Average666', 'Single222', 'Single333bf', 'Single555', 'Single666', 'Single777', 'Singlepyram', 'Singleskewb']Walker Welch9['Average333fm', 'Average777', 'Averageclock', 'Averageskewb', 'Single222', 'Single333fm', 'Single777', 'Singleclock', 'Singleskewb']Callum Hales-Jepp9['Average333bf', 'Average333ft', 'Averageclock', 'Averageminx', 'Single333ft', 'Single333mbf', 'Single444bf', 'Single555bf', 'Singleclock']Corey Sakowski9['Average333bf', 'Averagepyram', 'Averageskewb', 'Single333bf', 'Single333mbf', 'Single444bf', 'Single555bf', 'Singlepyram', 'Singleskewb']Michał Halczuk9['Average444', 'Average555', 'Average666', 'Average777', 'Averagesq1', 'Single555', 'Single666', 'Single777', 'Singlesq1']Oscar Roth Andersen9['Averageminx', 'Averagepyram', 'Averageskewb', 'Single333fm', 'Single333oh', 'Single555bf', 'Singleminx', 'Singlepyram', 'Singleskewb']Sebastiano Tronto9['Average333bf', 'Average333fm', 'Average333oh', 'Single333bf', 'Single333fm', 'Single333mbf', 'Single333oh', 'Single444bf', 'Single555bf']Ivan Zabrodin8['Average666', 'Average777', 'Averageclock', 'Averageskewb', 'Single666', 'Single777', 'Singleclock', 'Singleskewb']Mitchell Lane8['Average444', 'Average666', 'Average777', 'Averageskewb', 'Single222', 'Single333', 'Singleclock', 'Singleskewb']Riley Woo8['Average333bf', 'Average333ft', 'Single333', 'Single333bf', 'Single333mbf', 'Single444bf', 'Single555bf', 'Singleskewb']Lucas Etter8['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average444', 'Averageskewb', 'Single222', 'Single333', 'Single333oh', 'Single444']Dmitry Kryuzban8['Average333ft', 'Averageclock', 'Averageminx', 'Averagepyram', 'Averagesq1', 'Singleclock', 'Singlepyram', 'Singlesq1']Tim Wong8['Average333bf', 'Average444', 'Average666', 'Single333bf', 'Single333mbf', 'Single444bf', 'Single555bf', 'Single666']Gabriel Dechichi Barbar8['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average333bf', 'Average333oh', 'Single333', 'Single333bf', 'Single333mbf', 'Single333oh']Nathan Dwyer7['Average333fm', 'Averageclock', 'Averagesq1', 'Single333fm', 'Single333oh', 'Singleskewb', 'Singlesq1']Maarten Smit7['Averageclock', 'Averageminx', 'Averagesq1', 'Single333mbf', 'Singleclock', 'Singleminx', 'Singlesq1']Yu Sajima (佐島優)7['Average333', 'Average333ft', 'Averageclock', 'Single333ft', 'Single444', 'Single555', 'Singleclock']Blake Thompson7['Average222', 'Average333fm', 'Averageskewb', 'Single333fm', 'Single333oh', 'Singleskewb', 'Singlesq1']Andreas Pohl7['Average333bf', 'Average333fm', 'Averageskewb', 'Single333bf', 'Single333mbf', 'Single444bf', 'Single555bf']Oleg Gritsenko7['Average333bf', 'Single222', 'Single333bf', 'Single333fm', 'Single333mbf', 'Single444bf', 'Single555bf']Kaijun Lin (林恺俊)7['Average333', 'Average333bf', 'Single333', 'Single333bf', 'Single333mbf', 'Single444bf', 'Single555bf']Grzegorz Jałocha7['Average333bf', 'Average333fm', 'Single333bf', 'Single333fm', 'Single333mbf', 'Single444bf', 'Single555bf']Evan Liu6['Average333fm', 'Average333ft', 'Averageclock', 'Single333fm', 'Single666', 'Singleclock']Cornelius Dieckmann6['Average333', 'Average333bf', 'Average333fm', 'Average333oh', 'Single222', 'Single333oh']Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)6['Average333', 'Average333ft', 'Average555', 'Single333', 'Single333oh', 'Single444']Linus Fresz6['Average333fm', 'Single333bf', 'Single333fm', 'Single333mbf', 'Single444bf', 'Single555bf']Jakub Kipa5['Average222', 'Average333ft', 'Averagepyram', 'Single333ft', 'Singlepyram']Yi-Fan Wu (吳亦凡)5['Average444', 'Average555', 'Average666', 'Single444', 'Singleskewb']Henrik Buus Aagaard5['Average333ft', 'Single333fm', 'Single333ft', 'Singlepyram', 'Singlesq1']Daniel Gracia Ortiz5['Average222', 'Average333bf', 'Averagesq1', 'Singleskewb', 'Singlesq1']Jakub Wolniewicz5['Average222', 'Average333oh', 'Averagepyram', 'Singlepyram', 'Singlesq1']Kevin Hays5['Average555', 'Average666', 'Single555', 'Single666', 'Single777']Kit Clement5['Average333fm', 'Averageclock', 'Averageskewb', 'Singleclock', 'Singleskewb']Kennan LeJeune5['Average222', 'Average333', 'Averageskewb', 'Single222', 'Singleskewb']Oleksii Lukin (Олексій Лукін)5['Averageminx', 'Averagepyram', 'Averagesq1', 'Singleminx', 'Singlepyram']Christopher Olson4['Average222', 'Averageskewb', 'Single222', 'Single333oh']Kim Jokinen4['Averagepyram', 'Singleclock', 'Singlepyram', 'Singleskewb']Niko Ronkainen4['Average333fm', 'Averageclock', 'Averageskewb', 'Singleclock']Filip Pasławski4['Averageskewb', 'Single555', 'Singlepyram', 'Singleskewb']Jules Desjardin4['Average333', 'Averagepyram', 'Averagesq1', 'Singlepyram']Piotr Michał Padlewski4['Averagesq1', 'Single555bf', 'Singlepyram', 'Singlesq1']Vincent Sheu4['Average333fm', 'Single222', 'Single333fm', 'Single555bf']Bingliang Li (李炳良)4['Averageminx', 'Averagesq1', 'Singleminx', 'Singlesq1']Hendry Cahyadi3['Average333bf', 'Single333ft', 'Singlepyram']Marcin Jakubowski3['Averageclock', 'Singleclock', 'Singlepyram']Nathaniel Berg3['Averageclock', 'Averagepyram', 'Singleclock']Vladislav Shavelskiy3['Average777', 'Single666', 'Single777']Nathan Azaria3['Averageclock', 'Averagesq1', 'Singleclock']Riadi Arsandi3['Averagepyram', 'Single333ft', 'Singlepyram']Pierre Bouvier3['Averageclock', 'Averagesq1', 'Singleclock']Adrian Lehmann3['Average333bf', 'Single333bf', 'Single333fm']Marcell Endrey3['Average333bf', 'Single444bf', 'Single555bf']Tomas Kristiansson3['Averagesq1', 'Single333mbf', 'Singlesq1']Marcin Kowalczyk3['Average333bf', 'Single333bf', 'Single333mbf']Milán Baticz2['Average333bf', 'Singlepyram']Eric Limeback2['Average333', 'Single333mbf']Sebastian Weyer2['Average444', 'Single444']Shao-Heng Hung (洪紹恆)2['Singleclock', 'Singlepyram']Lin Chen (陈霖)2['Average666', 'Single777']Jonatan Kłosko2['Averageskewb', 'Singleskewb']Gabriel Pereira Campanha2['Average333ft', 'Single333ft']Oliver Frost2['Single444bf', 'Single555bf']Christian Kaserer1['Single222']Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭)1['Single333fm']Sam Zhixiao Wang (王志骁)1['Singleclock']Brandon Harnish1['Singleskewb']


----------



## Jakube (Oct 28, 2014)

Sebastien said:


> Improved results



You still missing me dominating a subset of at least 6.

edit: If I'm not completely wrong, you will find me only, if you search all 6 combinations the the best 10 events.

edit: Found a subset of 8 under the best 12 events. => Search all N-4 subsets? Probably will kill your running time.


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 28, 2014)

Sebastien said:


> Improved results:
> 
> Instead of just using the best N events for each N, I now took all possible combinations for length N-2 to N of the N best events for each N, which is still feasable with a few minutes of runtime. My first obervation is that e.g. Louis Cormier jumps from 17 to 30 events.
> 
> ...



This is easily my favorite stat since Nemeses -- I think this might even top that! Surprised to see that I dominate a set of 5, to be honest.


----------



## Username (Oct 28, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> This is easily my favorite stat since Nemeses -- I think this might even top that! Surprised to see that I dominate a set of 5, to be honest.



I really like this too, and I'm surprised I'm dominating a set of 4 lol


Can we get an updated nemesislist?


----------



## Iggy (Oct 28, 2014)

12, not too bad I guess


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 28, 2014)

Follow up question (if it's not too computationally difficult): Among people who have a subset of events that they "dominate," what is each competitors smallest dominated subset of events?


----------



## Jakube (Oct 28, 2014)

Well, Sébastien's algorithm can do this the same way as finding the biggest subset. So no computational problems. 
But to be fair, it's just an approximation. Sébastien hasn't computed the actual table, only a (probably quite good) estimation. The first few places are fixed, but lots of the other places are probably wrong. 

Btw, your smallest subset (if that was the purpose of the request) is 3: Clock single, fewest move mean and skewb average.


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 28, 2014)

Jakube said:


> Well, Sébastien's algorithm can do this the same way as finding the biggest subset. So no computational problems.
> But to be fair, it's just an approximation. Sébastien hasn't computed the actual table, only a (probably quite good) estimation. The first few places are fixed, but lots of the other places are probably wrong.
> 
> Btw, your smallest subset (if that was the purpose of the request) is 3: Clock single, fewest move mean and skewb average.



Yeah, that was my motivation for asking -- thanks for checking that. I was just surprised that I had a set of 5, and wondered if other sets existed - it seemed like removing any event would result in me being not first, but I guess I was wrong. 

And yeah, I phrased that wrong -- it would clearly be the same computational difficulty, but I figured it may take a different search approach to find the minimum.


----------



## Wilhelm (Oct 29, 2014)

Very interesting programm. The highest I could get is #10 with 7x7(s&a), Skewb(s&a) and Clock(a). I guess I suck 
Here are a few stats:


Spoiler: Sum of Ranks (Mini Guilford Challange single)



Using data from WCA_export500_20141027.tsv.zip and Stefan's Sum of WCA Ranks tool.


*Pos**Cubers**Sum**333**444**555**222**333oh**minx**pyram**sq1**clock**skewb*1Antoine Cantin*642*1611011155*5*675516433262Yu Nakajima (中島悠)*644*5037*4*3160302682048963Feliks Zemdegs*669**2**2**1**7**1**3*39471174504Louis Cormier*695*1362493130*1*1201621141135Robert Yau*771*43*6**8*712716307*9*1061786Jayden McNeill*782*83449855681079363140317John Brechon*895*1727488242142152138144408Mitchell Lane*1040**10*58784624611710627150589Erik Akkersdijk*1128*60322711138666917613441510Simon Westlund*1257*125556064143*2*884910157011Daniel Sheppard*1271*316761722231898973107141212Wojciech Knott*1362*202188305206129155319*4*11513Bence Barát*1371*971271423319294622326126814Evan Liu*1415*3011311388629277139144*2*10515Mats Valk*1446**1**5*1353332082451523463916Jorge Castillo Matas*1495*1471578315289257532562112717Kevin Costello III*1622*15*4*3071566118144434341718Lucas Wesche*1717*120657620327626572699821219Nathan Dwyer*1767*27730224522678284231277324Rami Sbahi*1767*1111884303140572207632263421Hunor Bózsing*1807*15125454501619113622631025722Christopher Olson*1940*11195273234340832234319412823Dan Cohen*1952*7233*10*147165121833480120724Carlos Méndez García-Barroso*1993*9217486461732061981036784825Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)*2098*15598287*8*3063215557718410726Jan Bentlage*2165*5153803811093701476938639327Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호)*2188*6918111691011241013598028328Yi-Fan Wu (吳亦凡)*2192*6911572231199662162202535829Emanuel Rheinert*2331*25827451384204174371129528330Kim Jokinen*2427*2423565871693184064623662*5*31Vincent Hartanto Utomo*2482*4934343161051002928445148632Ihor Bilchenko (Ігор Більченко)*2495*12878265181756271928161257133Ben Whitmore*2497*122338345*3*29212541630828826034Dmitry Zvyagintsev*2498*19320316524209314182112333735Michał Halczuk*2572*19670122163228712871218818236Justin Thomas*2602*3238261781370574161712337237Ivan Zabrodin*2730*50814214033871818743024420*3*38Walker Welch*2816*61320223243869248252232118*7*39Dániel Varga*2827*5522611311698131817228622663140SeungBeom Cho (조승범)*2855*267173203149124223122*1860**4*41Matic Omulec*2865*11728211354456211938659346442Lucas Etter*2875*1155104118335849796764514443Cornelius Dieckmann*2916*196163*5*11401344279268146544Daniel Cano Salgado*2945*437751591512621015536262855345Milán Baticz*2956*4579511471575841109132*2137*46Jure Gregorc*3099*13320520252826813338269218137547Blake Thompson*3108*18811548129027528565878052248Przemysław Kaleta*3111*47177486*3*73219055413654349Thompson Clarke*3216*86575931092217427410597277050Daniel Gracia Ortiz*3238*214373707233444497172565053751Gunnar Krig*3243*2431056543746727954620118459052Zhiyang Chen (陈至扬)*3284*3031141995781281511594476884053Austin Reed*3287*5333304147924817537021026166754Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)*3296*2262371473867996118717330546055Xiao Hu (胡霄)*3347*6491201035022465007091793231656AJ Blair*3385*536314576819353194115957730657Edward Lin*3454*672450246981477637420127258Natthaphat Mahtani (ณัฐภัทร จี มาทานี)*3457*44920323126033819519229042987059Viktor Ejlertsson*3493*560373294290398199338837196*8*60Wojciech Szatanowski*3509*27212151320312159223498126620661Morten Arborg*3548*31678733811128231276242*2137*62Akash Rupela*3610*224230194105711136058034135615763Nathan Soria*3620*3871063698940762652561334715164Corey Sakowski*3621*5955595281797022641201884741265Sebastian Werb*3667*8353323762333905622627539320966Jakub Wolniewicz*3678*28796312226113224*3*85*1860*47267Ramón Dersch*3695*341152173410474546771940390268Callum Hales-Jepp*3701*7252783176693531353353377148169Sébastien Auroux*3760*569635690103535667622923916870Hendry Cahyadi*3762*21412414517736524626*2164*10020171Drew Brads*3777**4*4921995140409*4*959*1860*3872Dmitry Aniskin*3842*8613545379622110896463120824073Sumeet Agarwal*3855*48927818320336216056573555132974Artem Melikian (Артем Мелікян)*3860*35730480615922739114771663012375Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์)*3885*1619394639201181714493*2137*76Timothy Sun*3943*13529217820387948169315814478077Michał Pleskowicz*3967**6*12957420*8*13159111810*2137*78James Hildreth*3974*317394204203731827906892208379Riley Woo*4093*69131258203389357108810704755380Kesava Kirupa*4096*251382324127210313525120353322881Chung-Han Hsu (許鍾瀚)*4104*25426616070358597717*5*117314482Oscar Roth Andersen*4111*30956795129038*7**1*45514058883Ciarán Beahan*4138*30182123480250492120286*1860*14484José Leonardo Chaparro Prieto*4195*5952964125287593266821936032685Michael Young*4214*80610183821092972047961846711786Jakub Kipa*4228*73148352899813455*2164*92019587Jakob Obleser*4252*58826626056375116334955930844588Jorge Leonardo Sánchez Salazar*4290*17210719579510627089660724589789Chunyu Zhang 2 (张春雨)*4349*115331012973757739714217956416190Maarten Smit*4364*1613292783976508328237*10**2137*91Chia-Wei Lu (呂家維)*4409*11410257533882629604724111113092Olivér Perge*4447*34558532635510264625893712736193Nathaniel Berg*4455*7462506473867644021421074*3*4194James Hamory*4456*131171238737265490262203779118095Sebastian Weyer*4479*12*1*1627442915996766172025096Henrik Buus Aagaard*4485*806117568320333957310912617729497David Woner*4533*363365236159956234706817*2137*98Michael Gottlieb*4563*492184132290239149696140104*2137*99Chris Wall*4573*1433706254406811*10*467260115111100Antonie Paterakis*4587*164169155201019312297420*1860*171






Spoiler: Sum of Ranks (Guilford Challange single)



Using data from WCA_export500_20141027.tsv.zip and Stefan's Sum of WCA Ranks tool.


*Pos**Cubers**Sum**333**444**555**222**333oh**333ft**minx**pyram**sq1**clock**skewb**666**777*1Yu Nakajima (中島悠)*685*5037*4*3160*9*3026820489614182Louis Cormier*756*136249313013*1*12016211411322263Antoine Cantin*835*1611011155*5*286755164332686794Robert Yau*920*43*6**8*71279816307*9*10617824275John Brechon*1104*17274882421175421521381444018166Erik Akkersdijk*1282*6032271113831666917613441567567Mitchell Lane*1318**10*587846246148117106271505857738Jayden McNeill*1391*83449855683571079363140311381149Simon Westlund*1450*12555606414363*2*8849101570616910Daniel Sheppard*1499*3167617222318955897310714121017211Bence Barát*1548*9712714233192164946223261268*10**3*12Feliks Zemdegs*1609**2**2**1**7**1**931**3*3947117450*4**5*13Evan Liu*1611*301131138862928477139144*2*105516114Wojciech Knott*1723*20218830520622129155319*4*11511722215Lucas Wesche*1831*120657620327681265726998212122116Mats Valk*1888**1**5*13533338720824515234639173817Kevin Costello III*1929*15*4*30715627461181444343417191418Dan Cohen*2122*7233*10*1471651441218334801207*9*1719Christopher Olson*2547*1119527323433524083223431941288517020Jorge Castillo Matas*2567*1471578315289*931*2575325621127816021Jan Bentlage*2596*515380381109370761476938639322513022Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호)*2629*69181116910131312410135980283666223Emanuel Rheinert*2734*258274513842033241743711295283284324Hunor Bózsing*2841*151254545016*931*191136226310257505325Ivan Zabrodin*2915*5081421403387187918743024420*3*416526Michał Halczuk*2999*196701221632241787128712188182*3**7*27Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)*3006*15598287*8*3062793215557718410725937028Carlos Méndez García-Barroso*3080*9217486461735032061981036784822635829Nathan Dwyer*3134*27730224522678*931*28423127732419424230Matic Omulec*3155*117282113544562205119386593464434231Przemysław Kaleta*3181*47177486*3*12732190554136543292932Dániel Varga*3227*5522611311698115631817228622663113910533Yi-Fan Wu (吳亦凡)*3288*691157223119*931*966216220253585810734Milán Baticz*3294*4579511471572415841109132*2137*395835Walker Welch*3301*61320223243869245248252232118*7*2033736Rami Sbahi*3382*1111884303140517722076322634102956937Daniel Cano Salgado*3422*43775159151262691015536262855318921938Dmitry Zvyagintsev*3463*19320316524*931*2093141821123337211339Ben Whitmore*3540*122338345*3*29250612541630828826030123640Justin Thomas*3588*3238261781370*931*5741617123372154041Ihor Bilchenko (Ігор Більченко)*3594*12878265181755446271928161257129725842Cornelius Dieckmann*3645*196163*5*11389401344279268146513520543Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)*3708*22623714738679*2*96118717330546011129944Kim Jokinen*3716*2423565871693185144064623662*5*43134445SeungBeom Cho (조승범)*3918*267173203149*931*124223122*1860**4*429046Viktor Ejlertsson*4086*560373294290398191199338837196*8*22018247AJ Blair*4092*536314576819353109194115957730633626248Edward Lin*4107*672450246922481477637420127219723249Austin Reed*4211*5333304147924811217537021026166736444850Wojciech Szatanowski*4219*27212151320312119759223498126620629721651Akash Rupela*4232*224230194105711118836058034135615717825652Thompson Clarke*4288*86575931092210317427410597277045951053Ciarán Beahan*4324*3018212348025097492120286*1860*144692054Sébastien Auroux*4397*569635690103535118667622923916826425555Callum Hales-Jepp*4418*725278317669353211353353377148135334356Zhiyang Chen (陈至扬)*4424*3031141995781285981511594476884023630657Hendry Cahyadi*4445*2141241451773654624626*2164*10020127736058Corey Sakowski*4491*5955595281797022092641201884741236030159James Hildreth*4551*3173942042037314458279068922083775560Xiao Hu (胡霄)*4587*649120103502246*931*5007091793231618612361Lucas Etter*4618*11551041183*931*35849796764514432648662Blake Thompson*4639*18811548129027*931*528565878052239220863Sebastian Werb*4707*835332376233390595622627539320949748464Morten Arborg*4769*31678733811*931*128231276242*2137*11018065Jakob Obleser*4806*58826626056375134216334955930844510810466Jakub Kipa*4838*731483528998*4*13455*2164*92019523237467Jure Gregorc*4854*133205202528268*931*13338269218137540042468José Leonardo Chaparro Prieto*4898*5952964125287594083266821936032613016569Artem Melikian (Артем Мелікян)*4921*3573048061592272739114771663012344259270Nathan Soria*4935*38710636989407*931*62652561334715116921571Drew Brads*4971**4*4921995140*931*409*4*959*1860*3810615772Gunnar Krig*4975*2431056543746742427954620118459070760173Chris Wall*4976*1433706254406811145*10*467260115111134124Chunyu Zhang 2 (张春雨)*4976*1153310129737577498397142179564161488175Riley Woo*5064*69131258203389166357108810704755342438176James Hamory*5105*131171238737265155490262203779118019130377Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์)*5141*1619394639*931*201181714493*2137*9822778Timothy Sun*5279*1352921782038794248169315814478065763779Sumeet Agarwal*5322*489278183203362*931*16056573555132927026680Dmitry Kryuzban*5384*458788298355183412711049316197012817581Ivan Torgashov*5387*7789353442037537726181093669699201582Jorge Leonardo Sánchez Salazar*5399*172107195795106*931*270896607245897938583Maarten Smit*5407*1613292783976506258328237*10**2137*14127784Anatoly Kim*5428*44043936345030027727614855433881782058485Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทยโยธิน)*5470**8*47*7*359732927531410711097*2137*233086Ramón Dersch*5507*341152173410474*931*546771940390235852387Marcin Zalewski*5539*142369238234848124*2164**1860*35038415888Chung-Han Hsu (許鍾瀚)*5550*25426616070358581597717*5*117314424238989Jakob Kogler*5568*7973121395637861517152809488148412718590Michał Pleskowicz*5572**6*12957420*8*53313159111810*2137*54852491Daniel Gracia Ortiz*5601*2143737072334443364971725650537729129892Fakhri Raihaan*5658*214227179274231*3*54573568184*2137*45357093James Molloy*5665*8412873977335811675901116332*7*4727229594Michael Gottlieb*5683*492184132290239900149696140104*2137*1338795Henrik Buus Aagaard*5749*8061175683203339*5*57310912617729477648396David Woner*5771*363365236159952616234706817*2137*42555297Nathaniel Berg*5775*7462506473867645544021421074*3*4145431298Niko Ronkainen*5817*1163645422138572226802293788*5*9818348299Kesava Kirupa*5853*2513823241272107103135251203533228501546100Yu Sajima (佐島優)*5855*8927178432521421192066314*2137*132536






Spoiler: Sum of Ranks (2x2-7x7 single)



Using data from WCA_export500_20141027.tsv.zip and Stefan's Sum of WCA Ranks tool.


*Pos**Cubers**Sum**333**444**555**222**666**777*1Feliks Zemdegs*21**2**2**1**7**4**5*2Mats Valk*127**1**5*135317383Kevin Hays*143*56*8**2*70*1**6*4Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทยโยธิน)*150**8*47*7*3523305Kevin Costello III*153*15*4*307119146Yu Nakajima (中島悠)*154*5037*4*3114187Robert Yau*179*43*6**8*7124278Louis Cormier*203*1362493122269Erik Akkersdijk*253*60322711675610Przemysław Kaleta*282*47177486292911Dan Cohen*288*7233*10*147*9*1712Mitchell Lane*322**10*587846577313Dmitry Zvyagintsev*343*193203165211314Kailong Li (李开隆)*364*1084615101633115John Brechon*392*172748824181616Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호)*395*691811169666217Milán Baticz*419*457951147395818Simon Westlund*434*125556064616919Syuhei Omura (大村周平)*439*179863369363620Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์)*445*161939469822721Ivan Vynnyk (Іван Винник)*453*266580719911222Antoine Cantin*457*1611011155867923Bence Barát*484*9712714233*10**3*24Cornelius Dieckmann*488*196163*5*13520525Lucas Wesche*497*1206576203122126Weixing Zhang (张炜星)*502*88*9*52226319627Michał Halczuk*504*1967012216*3**7*28SeungBeom Cho (조승범)*505*267173203429029Yi-Fan Wu (吳亦凡)*525*6911572235810730Jayden McNeill*532*8344985513811431Pedro Henrique Da Silva Roque*536*29716*9**8*5515132Emanuel Rheinert*539*2582745138284333Jorge Castillo Matas*543*1471578315816034Paolo Moriello*553*74139113812111635Sei Sugama (洲鎌星)*579*432924344944536Ivan Torgashov*580*778935344201537Keaton Ellis*584*5217875281688338Sameer Mahmood*589*1984253167795039Edward Lin*594*6724502419723240Dmitry Dobrjakov*614*3381791931695941Drew Brads*630**4*492199510615742Dario Roa Sánchez*681*30*7*1811511439743Lin Chen (陈霖)*719*34523428103*7**2*44Christopher Olson*757*11195273238517045Evan Liu*768*30113113886516146Wojciech Knott*773*20218830511722247Hunor Bózsing*774*1512545450505348Morten Arborg*813*31678733811018049Jacob Hutnyk*833*14741642814041350Marcin Zalewski*922*14236923838415851Nguyễn Ngọc Thịnh*926*3313612412316035052Antonie Paterakis*956*1641691552022722153Daniel Sheppard*960*316761722231017254Carlos Méndez García-Barroso*982*92174864622635855Giovanni Contardi*993*38*10*2165337234Lucas Etter*993*11551041132648657Congbiao Jiang (蒋丛骉)*1031*18916238612*6*2458Ihor Bilchenko (Ігор Більченко)*1044*128782651829725859Brock Hamann*1060*2262631676216617660Nick Stanton*1070*1931402168912330961Yueh-Lin Tsai (蔡岳霖)*1074*19821829480747562Ciarán Beahan*1075*30182123480692063Massimiliano Iovane*1104*14735626534616164Nurym Kudaibergen*1114*2093614445012215365I-Hsun Li (李奕勳)*1121*92221101581725466Yongting You (尤永庭)*1128*313144750611912967Matic Omulec*1141*117282113544434268Alexandre Carlier*1150*52311042423970069Jakub Wojtaszewski*1163*3140026124210712270Daniel Wannamaker*1165*3551375923326811371Lorenzo Vigani Poli*1171*4172921751515511772Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)*1177*15598287*8*25937073Daniel Cano Salgado*1230*4377515915118921974Ivan Zabrodin*1234*508142140338416575Jonah Crosby*1249*449901922631797676James Hildreth*1250*317394204203775577Han-Cyun Chen (陳翰群)*1265*53385704502710078Kuo-Hao Wu (吳國豪)*1268*232242257033432Jakub Kipa*1268*731483528923237480Yan-Hung Lai (賴彥宏)*1274*8144612825116120781Emily Wang*1287*2785237860*8*5282Hendry Cahyadi*1297*21412414517727736083Justin Thomas*1302*3238261781154084Michael Gottlieb*1318*4921841322901338785Niko Paavilainen*1324*55215156541131186Tim Wong*1325*2721031076526412787Walker Welch*1330*613202232432033788Nathan Soria*1335*3871063698916921589Ben Whitmore*1345*122338345*3*30123690Dániel Varga*1357*55226113116913910591Abdelhak Kaddour*1360*28311044781687492Michael Röhrer*1368*268212185630383593Qingbin Chen (陈庆斌)*1388*5603591081031649494Simon Lim*1389*21427410944512921895Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)*1406*22623714738611129996Sebastian Weyer*1436*12*1*1627437376097Howard Wong Jun Yen (黄俊仁)*1443*2838841928525198Jorge Leonardo Sánchez Salazar*1447*172107195795938599Zixi Yan (严子希)*1452*357179697812541100Riley Woo*1466*69131258203424381






Spoiler: Sum of Ranks (2x2-7x7 average)



Using data from WCA_export500_20141027.tsv.zip and Stefan's Sum of WCA Ranks tool.


*Pos**Cubers**Sum**333
avg**444
avg**555
avg**222
avg**666
avg**777
avg*1Feliks Zemdegs*19**1**2**1*12*2**1*2Mats Valk*86**5**4**10*1614373Robert Yau*110*1414112224254Kevin Costello III*133**6**3*257415*10*5Yu Nakajima (中島悠)*137*4021*4*4013196Louis Cormier*220*5645392627277Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทยโยธิน)*223*2732*8*9522398Przemysław Kaleta*234*5825632432329Dan Cohen*235*110411923182410SeungBeom Cho (조승범)*247*622935*5*368011Bence Barát*253*123812017*10**2*12Sei Sugama (洲鎌星)*263*19112987734413John Brechon*270*106324247261714Dmitry Zvyagintsev*272*69343899161615Erik Akkersdijk*295*82162767396416Milán Baticz*319*88525045414317Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호)*331*94221573517618Simon Westlund*362*76546458515919Yi-Fan Wu (吳亦凡)*372*51*10*401274410020Weixing Zhang (张炜星)*374*78274482479621Sameer Mahmood*397*1197374*9*576522Howard Wong Jun Yen (黄俊仁)*400*106363697507523Antoine Cantin*401*186610464727724Hunor Bózsing*419*946241119495425Kailong Li (李开隆)*430*866816188462626Kevin Hays*446*68*5**2*364*1**6*27Jayden McNeill*448*366691*9*12112528Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์)*455*2043484910119429Michał Halczuk*464*14261*5*250*3**3*30Lucas Wesche*491*1513932236201331Ivan Vynnyk (Іван Винник)*493*38441001095914332Cornelius Dieckmann*495**4*78973912615133Mitchell Lane*513*1755610388424934Syuhei Omura (大村周平)*551*1237826250433135Morten Arborg*563*32176016711816936Ivan Torgashov*601*3566321124191837Dario Roa Sánchez*636*25*7*121039939038Edward Lin*661*4174764216925939Dmitry Dobrjakov*662*229010222613587Jacob Hutnyk*662*641344649438341Justin Thomas*667*2795762226*8*3542Emanuel Rheinert*681*2752895192306143Daniel Wannamaker*726*120111969919710344Evan Liu*733*29610310584856045Drew Brads*744*1163276*8*19619046Jorge Castillo Matas*769*25017711278678547Giovanni Contardi*771*29*6*144576020548Christopher Olson*776*8595364*3*9013949Daniel Sheppard*778*26312213963979450Ciarán Beahan*813*17547993511132851Lucas Etter*825**3*18113*1*22546552Paolo Moriello*831*484210938814210253Ivan Zabrodin*864*359146133114545854Carlos Méndez García-Barroso*885*33223132*7*18230855Yongting You (尤永庭)*906*11315295637411256Pedro Henrique Da Silva Roque*927*23218234645313757Wojciech Knott*936*1832311627512321658Pablo Aguilar Dominguez*959*1721721502426915459Antonie Paterakis*994*1281072842622122860Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)*1007*8886234*9*25333761Yu Sajima (佐島優)*1028*50535426713047462Nathan Soria*1041*287702456712524763Georgy Vershinin*1042*1473073692346664Nurym Kudaibergen*1062*228691014279214565Matic Omulec*1064*34523682280645766Samantha Raskind*1074*401181119236894867Congbiao Jiang (蒋丛骉)*1096*11225849639*9*2968Qingbin Chen (陈庆斌)*1100*57213486251869769Ihor Bilchenko (Ігор Більченко)*1103*98712808825631070Lin Chen (陈霖)*1119*17230927602*5**4*71Mitsuki Gunji (郡司光貴)*1123*7138467018418372Massimiliano Iovane*1128*6465652802562973Simon Lim*1201*22326314624213119674Jakub Wojtaszewski*1210*2284472108410313875Marcin Zalewski*1214*8224413824234516376Hendry Cahyadi*1232*81140120208295388Jakob Obleser*1232*155288287317939278Nathan Dwyer*1253*15918914337717521079Keaton Ellis*1259*47152876332786280Jonah Crosby*1262*25417819436415611681Sumeet Agarwal*1271*31315518512925123882Maarten Smit*1278*2103182319316026683Abdelhak Kaddour*1288*3765961648707484Zhiyang Chen (陈至扬)*1294*2347224315824734085Nick Stanton*1302*16925219214618535886Alexandre Carlier*1305*36361254134672187Michael Gottlieb*1310*324137905341586788Dániel Varga*1311*44024214819913215089Walker Welch*1323*5432292281481413490Sungho Hong (홍성호)*1338*9422515313823849091Jakub Kipa*1347*801732655621755692Niko Paavilainen*1355*44823357594121193Shane Grogan*1360*1285541030516829494Blake Thompson*1365*1001783368443223595Ibrahim Vajgel-Shedid*1371*63339943150776996Brock Hamann*1375*3953562536415015797Jorge Leonardo Sánchez Salazar*1381*21216818455610515698Ping-Yueh Huang (黃品越)*1387*1321242038249734999Rowe Hessler*1413*16268735559690100Guan Ying Chen (陳冠穎)*1414*2061588173413798


----------



## Username (Oct 29, 2014)

Could someone that's bored calculate the optimal Finnish 2 and 3 man guildford challenge team judging by official averages? We kinda wanna try it next comp


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm willing to bet on you and the 2 Nikos for 3 man and either the 2 Nikos for 2 man or you and Niko Paavilainen.

But you can try the mini guildford challenge so that you don't have to completely rely on Niko Paavilainen to do well on 6x6x6+7x7x7. Also no feet!
Just in case you are unaware of the involved events: Any official event with an ao5 format for the average. (2,3,4,5,OH,clock,mega,pyra,skewb,sq1)


----------



## Sebastien (Oct 29, 2014)

Jakube said:


> Well, Sébastien's algorithm can do this the same way as finding the biggest subset. So no computational problems.
> But to be fair, it's just an approximation. Sébastien hasn't computed the actual table, only a (probably quite good) estimation. The first few places are fixed, but lots of the other places are probably wrong.
> 
> Btw, your smallest subset (if that was the purpose of the request) is 3: Clock single, fewest move mean and skewb average.



Exactly. This are the results (again with N to N-2):



Spoiler: People with smallest subsets of events dominated (N to N-2)




*Name**Amount**Events*Louis Cormier1['Averageminx']Feliks Zemdegs1['Average777']Evan Liu1['Averageclock']Mats Valk1['Single333']Sébastien Auroux1['Average333fm']Przemysław Kaleta1['Average333oh']Drew Brads1['Averagepyram']Lucas Etter1['Average222']Oscar Roth Andersen1['Singlepyram']Sebastian Weyer1['Average444']Kevin Hays1['Average666']Christian Kaserer1['Single222']Vladislav Shavelskiy1['Single777']Jonatan Kłosko1['Averageskewb']Gabriel Pereira Campanha1['Average333ft']Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭)1['Single333fm']Kaijun Lin (林恺俊)1['Average333bf']Vincent Sheu1['Average333fm']Bingliang Li (李炳良)1['Averagesq1']Grzegorz Jałocha1['Single555bf']Oliver Frost1['Single444bf']Sam Zhixiao Wang (王志骁)1['Singleclock']Marcin Kowalczyk1['Single333mbf']Brandon Harnish1['Singleskewb']Yu Nakajima (中島悠)2['Average333ft', 'Single555']Antoine Cantin2['Average333oh', 'Averageskewb']Robert Yau2['Single444', 'Singlesq1']Simon Westlund2['Average333fm', 'Singleminx']Daniel Sheppard2['Average333fm', 'Single555bf']Bence Barát2['Average777', 'Single777']Erik Akkersdijk2['Average444', 'Single333fm']Dan Cohen2['Average222', 'Averagesq1']Emanuel Rheinert2['Average333fm', 'Averagesq1']Ivan Zabrodin2['Singleclock', 'Singleskewb']Wojciech Knott2['Average333ft', 'Averageclock']Jayden McNeill2['Averageskewb', 'Averagesq1']Carlos Méndez García-Barroso2['Average222', 'Averageclock']Milán Baticz2['Average333bf', 'Singlepyram']Nathan Dwyer2['Averagesq1', 'Singleskewb']Walker Welch2['Single333fm', 'Singleskewb']Rami Sbahi2['Average222', 'Average333ft']Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)2['Average333bf', 'Average333ft']Callum Hales-Jepp2['Average333ft', 'Single333mbf']SeungBeom Cho (조승범)2['Average222', 'Singleskewb']Corey Sakowski2['Average333bf', 'Singleskewb']Kim Jokinen2['Averagepyram', 'Singleskewb']Riley Woo2['Single333bf', 'Singleskewb']Maarten Smit2['Averageclock', 'Singlesq1']Vincent Hartanto Utomo2['Average444', 'Averagepyram']Marcin Zalewski2['Single333bf', 'Single333oh']Jakub Kipa2['Average333ft', 'Singlepyram']Ainesh Sevellaraja2['Averagepyram', 'Single555bf']Michał Halczuk2['Average777', 'Averagesq1']Yu Sajima (佐島優)2['Single555', 'Singleclock']Dmitry Kryuzban2['Averagepyram', 'Singlesq1']Tim Wong2['Average666', 'Single333mbf']Niko Ronkainen2['Averageskewb', 'Singleclock']Linus Fresz2['Average333fm', 'Single444bf']Eric Limeback2['Average333', 'Single333mbf']Filip Pasławski2['Averageskewb', 'Single555']Shao-Heng Hung (洪紹恆)2['Singleclock', 'Singlepyram']Gabriel Dechichi Barbar2['Single333mbf', 'Single333oh']Nathan Azaria2['Averagesq1', 'Singleclock']Piotr Michał Padlewski2['Singlepyram', 'Singlesq1']Lin Chen (陈霖)2['Average666', 'Single777']Kennan LeJeune2['Averageskewb', 'Single222']Alexander Lau2['Average333', 'Single333fm']Bill Wang2['Average222', 'Single444']Adrian Lehmann2['Average333bf', 'Single333fm']Sebastiano Tronto2['Average333fm', 'Single333bf']Marcell Endrey2['Average333bf', 'Single444bf']Tomas Kristiansson2['Single333mbf', 'Singlesq1']Lucas Wesche3['Average333fm', 'Averageminx', 'Single666']Jan Bentlage3['Average333fm', 'Averageskewb', 'Singlesq1']Mitchell Lane3['Average666', 'Averageskewb', 'Single333']Jorge Castillo Matas3['Single222', 'Singlepyram', 'Singleskewb']Cornelius Dieckmann3['Average333', 'Average333fm', 'Single222']Hendry Cahyadi3['Average333bf', 'Single333ft', 'Singlepyram']Timothy Sun3['Average333bf', 'Average333fm', 'Average333ft']Yi-Fan Wu (吳亦凡)3['Average444', 'Single444', 'Singleskewb']Daniel Gracia Ortiz3['Average333bf', 'Singleskewb', 'Singlesq1']Blake Thompson3['Single333fm', 'Single333oh', 'Singleskewb']Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)3['Average333', 'Average333ft', 'Single333']Marcin Jakubowski3['Averageclock', 'Singleclock', 'Singlepyram']Nathaniel Berg3['Averageclock', 'Averagepyram', 'Singleclock']Chia-Liang Tai (戴嘉良)3['Averagepyram', 'Singleskewb', 'Singlesq1']Julian David3['Average333fm', 'Averagepyram', 'Single555bf']Jules Desjardin3['Averagepyram', 'Averagesq1', 'Singlepyram']Riadi Arsandi3['Averagepyram', 'Single333ft', 'Singlepyram']Kit Clement3['Average333fm', 'Averageskewb', 'Singleclock']Pierre Bouvier3['Averageclock', 'Averagesq1', 'Singleclock']John Brechon4['Average777', 'Single666', 'Single777', 'Singleskewb']Christopher Olson4['Average222', 'Averageskewb', 'Single222', 'Single333oh']Michał Pleskowicz4['Average333fm', 'Average333oh', 'Single333', 'Singleminx']Jakub Wolniewicz4['Average222', 'Averagepyram', 'Singlepyram', 'Singlesq1']Oleksii Lukin (Олексій Лукін)4['Averageminx', 'Averagepyram', 'Averagesq1', 'Singlepyram']Jakob Kogler5['Average333bf', 'Average666', 'Single333mbf', 'Single555bf', 'Singleclock']Henrik Buus Aagaard5['Average333ft', 'Single333fm', 'Single333ft', 'Singlepyram', 'Singlesq1']Andreas Pohl5['Average333bf', 'Average333fm', 'Single333bf', 'Single333ft', 'Single444bf']Oleg Gritsenko6['Average333bf', 'Single222', 'Single333bf', 'Single333fm', 'Single333mbf', 'Single555bf']




Further, I just launched a bigger run including everything up to N-4 on a virtual machine, let's see how it goes.


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks!

I have a related request that's slightly hard to describe but I hope you understand:

For each set of leaders of each combination of X  X >= 2) ranks, what is the combination of X ranks that results in the leader with the worst sum of ranks, but also who is the leader and what is their total?

So for example if the WCA only consisted of 3x3x3 single, 4x4x4 single, 5x5x5 single, and we considered all combinations of X=2 ranks, we have to consider the three leaders for 3single+4single, 3single+5single, and 4single+5single.

3single+4single leader: Feliks with a total of 4
3single+5single leader: Feliks with a total of 3
4single+5single leader: Feliks with a total of 3

Which means that in this case, the combination of 2 ranks that results in the leader with the worst sum of ranks would be 3single and 4single. And as I calculated above, the leader is Feliks (surprisingly) with a total of 4.

Of course it will probably too much for large X but I'd be interested in combinations of 2 or 3 ranks at least 

We could also consider only combinations of single ranks or combinations of average ranks to reduce the number of calculations.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 29, 2014)

I've been thinking about something... I don't know how many people besides the "regulars" in this thread follow this thread, but I could imagine it being hard to follow for outsiders. Would anyone be willing to compile a weekly summary? Like, gather the interesting stats in their final form, only with their top 10 entries, and with small description, as well as other noteworthy developments (e.g., my sum of ranks tool or example R code used for a statistic). And post that in a separate thread. That might help us reach a wider audience and might be a good overview for ourselves as well.


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 29, 2014)

Stefan said:


> I've been thinking about something... I don't know how many people besides the "regulars" in this thread follow this thread, but I could imagine it being hard to follow for outsiders. Would anyone be willing to compile a weekly summary? Like, gather the interesting stats in their final form, only with their top 10 entries, and with small description, as well as other noteworthy developments (e.g., my sum of ranks tool or example R code used for a statistic). And post that in a separate thread. That might help us reach a wider audience and might be a good overview for ourselves as well.



I like this idea, it would be nice to have an easily accessible summary of the findings in this thread.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 29, 2014)

Good job with the dominator calculations, Sebastien. I might try to improve the results, but for now I just have a suggestion for how to show which ranks the dominating sets contain. It's more compact and might allow us to see patterns.



Spoiler: Suggestion



The S and A are random, this is just to show the idea.

*333**444**555**222**3bf**3oh**3fm**3ft**meg**pyr**sq1**clo**ske**666**777**4bf**5bf**mbf*SSSSSAASSSASSSASSSAASSSAASSSAASASASASASASASASSASSASASASSSASSAAASASASSAAASSAAAASASSAASSAASSSSASSASSSASASSASASASSSASAASSASAASASAASASSA*333**444**555**222**3bf**3oh**3fm**3ft**meg**pyr**sq1**clo**ske**666**777**4bf**5bf**mbf*SASASASSAASSSASASSAAASSSASSSSSASSAASSAAASSSASASASSSAASSSAASSASAAAASAASSAAAAASSAAAASSSA


----------



## Stefan (Oct 29, 2014)

Daniel is the Anti-Faz.



Spoiler: Sum of Ranks (where Feliks *isn't* top 12 (the opposite of my earlier one))



Using data from WCA_export500_20141027.tsv.zip and Stefan's Sum of WCA Ranks tool.


*Pos**Cubers**Sum**333bf**333fm**333ft**pyram**sq1**clock**skewb**555bf**333mbf**333bf
avg**333fm
avg**333ft
avg**pyram
avg**sq1
avg**clock
avg**skewb
avg*1Daniel Sheppard*913*66*10*55731071412*6**10*142*3*6014565141312Antoine Cantin*1244*9419428551643326636564170233619130*8*3Jan Bentlage*1311*1925076693863934972115177218384102364Evan Liu*1598*2235084139144*2*105862071493457123116*1*785Yu Nakajima (中島悠)*1678*75*10**9*26820489616357*491*100*7*672736516Sébastien Auroux*1933*264*2*1186229239168118113146*1*12188260231187Simon Westlund*1978*11850638849101570535389345693105903668Bence Barát*1979*31*7*164622326126870702313188286332911899John Brechon*2123*16179175152138144408433517248233528810511710Louis Cormier*2200*5685013120162114113*134*1942927914271236713011Rami Sbahi*2203*54750172076322634*134*89*491*20*10*6064181*10*12Ivan Zabrodin*2445*293797943024420*3*9712919710869336307213313Robert Yau*2452*3683298307*9*106178*134*30926337812524610512714Corey Sakowski*2467*88194209120188474123739491231891031614641715Lucas Wesche*2518*1751148157269982127816519220683482417113116Ainesh Sevellaraja*2726*19403275658854513141124*322*39343725937117Walker Welch*2819*545*7*245252232118*7*112311233202181951941092118Callum Hales-Jepp*2826*106194213353377148112295684184213018427619Erik Akkersdijk*2866*270*10*3169176134415*134*285156*322*2611221413138120Henrik Buus Aagaard*3080*34550*5*109126177294128168139100*9*46120313463221Emanuel Rheinert*3179*256183324371129528312196120*8*237266*3*30539122Feliks Zemdegs*3388*46114*931*3947117450581637570*644*1505918524023Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)*3604*18440327955577184107*134*1511621493001635141509224Christopher Olson*3694*218297352322343194128*134*3021791492902932441985125Nathan Dwyer*3859*55350*931*231277324*134*39327684*644*243135712626Wojciech Knott*3867*79963422155319*4*115*134*426*491**322*1394263*2*7427Timothy Sun*3920*11250426931581447804312251*8*4092513910750628Wojciech Szatanowski*3938*81114197234981266206*134*75944817217776022617329Kim Jokinen*3971*1897155144623662*5**134*56112922648426499707530Vincent Hartanto Utomo*4001*1133252292844514868538903748*3*15560144431AJ Blair*4002*6773531091159577306*134*591*491*176904596011115832Jakob Kogler*4056*6050151280948814842016426420835910078220433Akash Rupela*4082*92403188580341356157126995817617645029038320734Mason Langenderfer*4126*8573531409238317218*134*236*491*176105315464187*3*35Dániel Varga*4131*405114156172286226631*134*18717813421021223134950636Chunyu Zhang 2 (张春雨)*4152*1771144981421795641614551683974241839858828337Carlos Méndez García-Barroso*4231*17629750319810367848*134*69100*322*3941181374771838François Courtès*4262*7219446228292527321395548*322*3786648550022139Daniel Gracia Ortiz*4344*2667153361725650537*134*524151*322*344202654367940Dan Cohen*4374*1721941448334801207*134*270*491**322*234123118878741Jiawen Wu (吴嘉文)*4413*146353126402579207276752276121013039549523249942Chia-Liang Tai (戴嘉良)*4490*115310087236545829*134**891**491*240642186549943Jules Desjardin*4630*252114892*5*181320687*134*273223164*644**5*8129735844Mats Valk*4772*4223238724515234639*134*656*491*143283925228944245Chris Wall*4793*1037194145467260115111*134*647*491*10812646925210113646Justin Thomas*4827*260353*931*41617123372*134*135280*322**644*3343810336547Evan Brown*4832*672972651078446313781754*491*841857992772433948Jorge Castillo Matas*4834*95403*931*5325621127*134*497*491**322**644*8529421018149Allyson Dias de Lima*4883*224403208164362291538*134*33036514222450340821537250Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)*4887*43297*2*11871733054604720834*322**2*51928325275351Andreas Pohl*4927*4879116143762516720113473556118106153425113952Jayden McNeill*4966*1688194357936314031*134**891**491**322*2784932196*7*53Austin Reed*4984*311481112370210261667*134*218*491**322*34517013122553654Hippolyte Moreau*5076*35879169124358226742*134*3232528414424070915597955Laura Ohrndorf*5133*488*10*46158015622335*134**891**491*754382832691748356Ben Whitmore*5163*38029750641630828826012552718210840250025031529957Marcin Jakubowski*5261*56319486049661*9*267*134*415258108*644*2556802713758Sebastian Werb*5366*10917615926275393209*134*343*491**322*833546744525959Mitchell Lane*5417**2444*1941481062715058*134**891**491*14212890156104*10*60Artem Melikian (Артем Мелікян)*5472*60924427147716630123*134*6233141232218180462814761Matic Omulec*5523*9172442059386593464*134*487*491*11918218813364454362Daniel Cano Salgado*5558*5413536955362628553*134*694*491**322*743904177423963Gunnar Krig*5599*385153424546201184590*134*138170*322*427541265174945Olivér Perge*5599*31732*931*58937127361*134*15720820*644*7704728648065Conor Cronin*5642*433481358497792354131033542481983234236494529066Kevin Costello III*5660*633244274181444343417*134*687*491*10021348837334429467Daniel Wallin*5663*666110021346741996*10**134**891**491**322*200246318761468Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호)*5679*71194313410135980283*134*511*491**322*27926217882629069Dennis Rosero*5684*1863153215342165131298*134*467449*322*15723715618840770Felix Lee*5766*349114107255183401147*134*8863624496*9*37645080971Tim Reynolds*5802*300*10**931*4707478844574175175*8**644*5086878046072Yunqi Ouyang (欧阳韵奇)*5817*238114477272021621103994961607947786165202119073José Leonardo Chaparro Prieto*5877*443481408668219360326*134*119*491*17639941319740364074Guus de Wit*5911*82311428433525179658*134**891**491*1082427793617463875Riley Woo*5920*18244166108810704755362611925012165789743230776Dmitry Kryuzban*6005*1755403127493161970*134*655*491**322*9213794477977Michael Young*6048*47250*931*79618467117*134*65918717*644*8821646119778Ihor Bilchenko (Ігор Більченко)*6068*76535354419281612571*134*336*491*15440522311921779079James Molloy*6109*8291941671116332*7*47*134*325*491*10028514334562516880Tim Major*6116*430403*931*12443543176*134**891**491**322**644*163663695381Milán Baticz*6226*647924141109132*2137**134*24744*322*241191150115*1979*82Hendry Cahyadi*6316*1586344626*2164*100201*134*22173*322*53133*1711*9824283Kit Clement*6327*74511448514853241251*134*453404373821266380203584Julian David*6344*8650*931*55143*1860*250351168748*644*24153*1426*43685Brandon Lin*6399*49185850543019388590*134*179323279400833*5*41654986Maarten Smit*6436*14915362528237*10**2137*89911174451512377*8**1979*87Akihiro Ishida (石田朗大)*6457*95624418074248493562*134**891**491**322*1613544675731988Xiao Hu (胡霄)*6463*362634*931*70917932316*134*875*491*154*644*4881872785889Ryan Jew*6499*533194100565961201382*134*53821618497471210142151790James Hildreth*6561*7842444459068922083*134**891**491*100467106824525014491Marco Rota*6600*57435383957681526166*134*454*491**322*776126724415792Hunor Bózsing*6680*1231194*931*136226310257*134*810*491*149*644*40524835216293Niko Ronkainen*6692**2444*153226293788*5*98*134**891**491*56183181717*8*2494Luis Javier Iáñez Pareja*6752*119932*931*164389247422*134**891*43248*644*20529319153095Alexander Olleta del Molino*6806*13318674491471769264*134*689720111830121871644196Joris Mühlsteff*6821*196560*931*249112134899*134*523*491**322**644*5417813986897Thompson Clarke*6877*515560103274105972770*134*24033914214728988769127798Cornelius Dieckmann*6894*7411438934427926814651041436248*644*554358572147699Paweł Kowol*6940*805*1980**931*83116170140*134**891*321*322**644*3971143150100Javier Tirado Ortiz*6988*418153708485902*8*64910922924590538231129912912


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks Stefan! I've spoken to Daniel in the past about something similar. Basically we were wondering who conquers Feliks in the most events, and we believe it is probably him.


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 30, 2014)

Cubers with no BLD nemeses! (Sorted by their sum of ranks)

Taken from Stefan's post: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...quest-Thread&p=1028708&viewfull=1#post1028708

A BLD nemesis is someone who is ranked higher than you in all BLD events that you have a result in. 


*Pos**Cubers**Sum**333bf**444bf**555bf**333mbf**333bf
avg*1Grzegorz Jałocha*14**4**3**1**2**4*2Marcell Endrey*18**7**2**3**3**3*3Kaijun Lin (林恺俊)*45**3**5*1917*1*4Oliver Frost*53*25*1**2**4*215Marcin Zalewski*77**2**10*2832*5*6Marcin Kowalczyk*177**1*39*134**1**2*

So basically this tells us everyone else who has not made it to the table is ranked worse than at least 1 guy in the table in all BLD events. Also Grzegorz is so good that he is better than everyone else at every BLD event except for 5 guys


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 30, 2014)

Another interesting question! Sorry, I seem to be much better at asking than producing 

The motivation: Yu Nakajima dominates the set of all events, but he doesn't have a result in 333bf. Are there any other sets of events that are dominated by someone who hasn't competed in at least one of the events in that set?


----------



## Stefan (Oct 30, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Cubers with no BLD nemeses! (Sorted by their sum of ranks)
> 
> Taken from Stefan's post: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...quest-Thread&p=1028708&viewfull=1#post1028708



How did you know there's no nemesis-less cuber outside those top 100? (I checked with a program and confirmed you're right, but I'm interested in how you did it.)



Robert-Y said:


> I've spoken to Daniel in the past about something similar. Basically we were wondering who conquers Feliks in the most events, and we believe it is probably him.



Don't know about you, but at least Daniel should be able to compute that, no?



Spoiler: Faz-beater (at least 5 rankings)



Using data from WCA_export500_20141027 and Stefan's WCA Statistics Tools.


*Faz-beater**Rankings**Sum of ranks difference
in those rankings*Daniel Sheppard101205Bence Barát10609Yu Nakajima (中島悠)91049Jan Bentlage9924Simon Westlund9387Antoine Cantin81119Rami Sbahi8938Sébastien Auroux8937Louis Cormier8762Robert Yau8642Ainesh Sevellaraja8576Jakob Kogler8463Evan Liu7933Nathan Dwyer7842Andreas Pohl7600Vincent Hartanto Utomo7594Marcin Zalewski7387Grzegorz Jałocha7377Ivan Zabrodin6984Chia-Liang Tai (戴嘉良)6884Corey Sakowski6879Lee Chiang (蔣礪)6796John Brechon6768Michael Young6565Emanuel Rheinert6484Julian David6482Lucas Wesche6465Maarten Smit6419Olivér Perge6416Hendry Cahyadi6385Linus Fresz6368Brandon Mikel6335Noah Arthurs6291Timothy Sun6284Nathaniel Berg5929Kit Clement5907Kim Jokinen5904Walker Welch5895Niko Ronkainen5871Wojciech Knott5853Mitchell Lane5830Drew Brads5827Joshua Feran5813Jayden McNeill5783Oscar Roth Andersen5742Shao-Heng Hung (洪紹恆)5676Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)5541Evan Brown5469Callum Hales-Jepp5346Sebastiano Tronto5342Marcell Endrey5336Carlos Méndez García-Barroso5319David Woner5315Kaijun Lin (林恺俊)5309Tim Reynolds5305François Courtès5302Oliver Frost5301Oleg Gritsenko5296Nikhil Mande5271Ryan DeLine5254Anton Rostovikov5249Justin Thomas5239Dan Cohen5222Mats Valk5178



Spoiler: SQL





```
[NOPARSE]# https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?26121-Odd-WCA-stats-Stats-request-Thread&p=1029140&viewfull=1#post1029140

CREATE TABLE ranks
SELECT personId, concat(eventId, ' single') ranking, worldRank rank FROM RanksSingle UNION
SELECT personId, concat(eventId, ' average') ranking, worldRank rank FROM RanksAverage;

SELECT personId 'Faz-beater', count(*) Rankings, sum(faz.rank - anti.rank) 'Sum of ranks difference\nin those rankings'
FROM ranks anti join (SELECT ranking, rank FROM ranks WHERE personId='2009ZEMD01') faz on anti.ranking=faz.ranking
WHERE anti.rank < faz.rank
GROUP BY personId
HAVING Rankings >= 5
ORDER BY Rankings desc, 3 desc;

DROP TABLE ranks;[/NOPARSE]
```


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 30, 2014)

Ah it's very straight forward I think 

First notice that Grzegorz is a god at all BLD events. If someone has no BLD nemesis, then they must be ranked higher than everyone else in at least one event. Therefore they need to be ranked higher than Grzegorz in some BLD event. All I had to do was to find the guys who fit this simple criteria.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 30, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> Another interesting question! Sorry, I seem to be much better at asking than producing
> 
> The motivation: Yu Nakajima dominates the set of all events, but he doesn't have a result in 333bf. Are there any other sets of events that are dominated by someone who hasn't competed in at least one of the events in that set?



Yes, for example the set of all rankings except multiblind, where Nakaji's has his worst rank. Then he still dominates. Or take all rankings where Feliks is top 12, add feet average to include a non-compete, and add 333bf average to get Feliks above Nakaji again.

Btw, Nakaji did compete in 333bf, his record is 49.41 seconds. You meant in 333bf average, but he also competed in that, just didn't get a success yet.

Btw, I suggest saying "ranking" when we mean something like "4x4 average". So we have 18 _events_ and 33 _rankings_. That also matches the WCA's usage of those terms. I'll update my Faz-beater statistic with this...


----------



## Stefan (Oct 30, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> As an afterthought, nobody with a Nemesis will be on this [dominator] list



Thanks for that. Also, I can only be a nemesis of you if my sum of ranks (over all rankings) is smaller than yours. I'll use that for nemesis stats (I'm cleaning/combining my code for those now).


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 30, 2014)

Tl:dr Daniel doesn't like events that most people care about  
I've realised I'm the anti-faz in some sense for a while. I made a stat on best sum of ranks for pairs of people (take the best ranking from the 2 people and sum across all events), and faz and I were the best pair. I don't think I ever posted it, but it's interesting to see who complements each other well.
Challenge: Find the best team of x people for x = 1 to 33.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 30, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> Find the best team of x people for x = 1 to 33.



I think I'm in a best team of 24 people.


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 30, 2014)

Stefan said:


> I think I'm in a best team of 24 people.


Haha OK I just realised why. I guess 1 to 23 people would be the interesting part


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 30, 2014)

Stefan said:


> I've been thinking about something... I don't know how many people besides the "regulars" in this thread follow this thread, but I could imagine it being hard to follow for outsiders. Would anyone be willing to compile a weekly summary? Like, gather the interesting stats in their final form, only with their top 10 entries, and with small description, as well as other noteworthy developments (e.g., my sum of ranks tool or example R code used for a statistic). And post that in a separate thread. That might help us reach a wider audience and might be a good overview for ourselves as well.


Can't we just update the first post? Having a thread with a summary of another thread sounds like a weird idea. (because both threads will get to large to manage eventually, but in the mean time you will probably get split discussions)


----------



## Sebastien (Oct 31, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Thanks for that. Also, I can only be a nemesis of you if my sum of ranks (over all rankings) is smaller than yours. I'll use that for nemesis stats (I'm cleaning/combining my code for those now).



Yes, thanks. I forgot to mention that my program uses your nemesis program as base and only searches through the people without nemesis to find the subsets.



Stefan said:


> Good job with the dominator calculations, Sebastien. I might try to improve the results, but for now I just have a suggestion for how to show which ranks the dominating sets contain. It's more compact and might allow us to see patterns.



Thanks. Unfortunately, I don't really have the in the next days to have a deeper thought about this.



Sebastien said:


> Further, I just launched a bigger run including everything up to N-4 on a virtual machine, let's see how it goes.



Meh. I looked into my WM today and somehow the run has died, deems as if the WM has rebooted for some reason. I relaunched it with N-3 and this took 4 hours of runtime (results below). A minute ago, I relaunched with N-4 and I will check for results on Monday. These runs also include the results for lower precisions, so that some knowledge about convergence of this approximation can be gained. 



Spoiler: People with largest subsets of events dominated (N-3)




*Name**Amount**Events**N-2 result**N-1 result**N-0 result*Yu Nakajima (中島悠)33['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average333bf', 'Average333fm', 'Average333ft', 'Average333oh', 'Average444', 'Average555', 'Average666', 'Average777', 'Averageclock', 'Averageminx', 'Averagepyram', 'Averageskewb', 'Averagesq1', 'Single222', 'Single333', 'Single333bf', 'Single333fm', 'Single333ft', 'Single333mbf', 'Single333oh', 'Single444', 'Single444bf', 'Single555', 'Single555bf', 'Single666', 'Single777', 'Singleclock', 'Singleminx', 'Singlepyram', 'Singleskewb', 'Singlesq1']333333Antoine Cantin32['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average333bf', 'Average333fm', 'Average333ft', 'Average333oh', 'Average444', 'Average555', 'Average666', 'Average777', 'Averageclock', 'Averageminx', 'Averagepyram', 'Averageskewb', 'Averagesq1', 'Single222', 'Single333', 'Single333bf', 'Single333ft', 'Single333mbf', 'Single333oh', 'Single444', 'Single444bf', 'Single555', 'Single555bf', 'Single666', 'Single777', 'Singleclock', 'Singleminx', 'Singlepyram', 'Singleskewb', 'Singlesq1']323232Feliks Zemdegs31['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average333bf', 'Average333fm', 'Average333oh', 'Average444', 'Average555', 'Average666', 'Average777', 'Averageclock', 'Averageminx', 'Averagepyram', 'Averageskewb', 'Averagesq1', 'Single222', 'Single333', 'Single333bf', 'Single333fm', 'Single333mbf', 'Single333oh', 'Single444', 'Single444bf', 'Single555', 'Single555bf', 'Single666', 'Single777', 'Singleclock', 'Singleminx', 'Singlepyram', 'Singleskewb', 'Singlesq1']313131Louis Cormier30['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average333bf', 'Average333fm', 'Average333ft', 'Average333oh', 'Average444', 'Average555', 'Average666', 'Average777', 'Averageclock', 'Averageminx', 'Averagepyram', 'Averageskewb', 'Averagesq1', 'Single222', 'Single333', 'Single333fm', 'Single333ft', 'Single333mbf', 'Single333oh', 'Single444', 'Single555', 'Single555bf', 'Single666', 'Single777', 'Singleclock', 'Singleminx', 'Singlepyram', 'Singleskewb']303024Simon Westlund28['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average333bf', 'Average333fm', 'Average333ft', 'Average444', 'Average555', 'Average666', 'Average777', 'Averageclock', 'Averageminx', 'Averagepyram', 'Averagesq1', 'Single222', 'Single333bf', 'Single333fm', 'Single333ft', 'Single333mbf', 'Single444', 'Single444bf', 'Single555', 'Single555bf', 'Single666', 'Single777', 'Singleclock', 'Singleminx', 'Singlepyram', 'Singlesq1']282828Daniel Sheppard27['Average222', 'Average333bf', 'Average333fm', 'Average333ft', 'Average444', 'Average555', 'Average666', 'Average777', 'Averageclock', 'Averageminx', 'Averagepyram', 'Averageskewb', 'Averagesq1', 'Single333bf', 'Single333fm', 'Single333ft', 'Single333mbf', 'Single444', 'Single444bf', 'Single555bf', 'Single666', 'Single777', 'Singleclock', 'Singleminx', 'Singlepyram', 'Singleskewb', 'Singlesq1']272727Bence Barát27['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average333bf', 'Average333fm', 'Average333ft', 'Average444', 'Average555', 'Average666', 'Average777', 'Averageminx', 'Averageskewb', 'Averagesq1', 'Single333', 'Single333bf', 'Single333fm', 'Single333ft', 'Single333mbf', 'Single333oh', 'Single444', 'Single444bf', 'Single555', 'Single555bf', 'Single666', 'Single777', 'Singleminx', 'Singlepyram', 'Singlesq1']272727Vincent Hartanto Utomo26['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average333bf', 'Average333fm', 'Average333ft', 'Average333oh', 'Average444', 'Average555', 'Averageclock', 'Averageminx', 'Averagepyram', 'Averagesq1', 'Single333', 'Single333bf', 'Single333fm', 'Single333ft', 'Single333mbf', 'Single333oh', 'Single444', 'Single444bf', 'Single555', 'Single555bf', 'Singleclock', 'Singleminx', 'Singlepyram', 'Singlesq1']262626Robert Yau25['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average333bf', 'Average333fm', 'Average333ft', 'Average333oh', 'Average444', 'Average555', 'Average666', 'Average777', 'Averageclock', 'Averageminx', 'Averagesq1', 'Single222', 'Single333', 'Single333fm', 'Single333ft', 'Single333oh', 'Single444', 'Single555', 'Single666', 'Single777', 'Singleclock', 'Singleminx', 'Singlesq1']212121Erik Akkersdijk20['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average333bf', 'Average333ft', 'Average444', 'Average555', 'Average666', 'Average777', 'Averageminx', 'Single222', 'Single333', 'Single333fm', 'Single333ft', 'Single444', 'Single555', 'Single555bf', 'Single666', 'Single777', 'Singleclock', 'Singlepyram']1444Przemysław Kaleta20['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average333fm', 'Average333ft', 'Average333oh', 'Average444', 'Average555', 'Average666', 'Average777', 'Averageskewb', 'Single222', 'Single333', 'Single333ft', 'Single333oh', 'Single444', 'Single555', 'Single666', 'Single777', 'Singlepyram', 'Singleskewb']202020Rami Sbahi18['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average333fm', 'Average333ft', 'Averageminx', 'Averagepyram', 'Averageskewb', 'Averagesq1', 'Single222', 'Single333', 'Single333fm', 'Single333ft', 'Single333mbf', 'Single555bf', 'Singleminx', 'Singlepyram', 'Singleskewb', 'Singlesq1']181717Marcin Zalewski18['Average333', 'Average333bf', 'Average333ft', 'Average333oh', 'Average555', 'Averageminx', 'Single222', 'Single333', 'Single333bf', 'Single333ft', 'Single333mbf', 'Single333oh', 'Single444bf', 'Single555', 'Single555bf', 'Single777', 'Singleminx', 'Singlepyram']181818Mats Valk17['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average333fm', 'Average333oh', 'Average444', 'Average555', 'Average666', 'Average777', 'Averagesq1', 'Single333', 'Single333fm', 'Single333oh', 'Single444', 'Single555', 'Single666', 'Single777', 'Singlesq1']171717Jan Bentlage16['Average222', 'Average333bf', 'Average333fm', 'Average333ft', 'Averageminx', 'Averageskewb', 'Averagesq1', 'Single222', 'Single333fm', 'Single333ft', 'Single333mbf', 'Single444bf', 'Single555bf', 'Singleclock', 'Singlepyram', 'Singlesq1']1699Jayden McNeill16['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average333oh', 'Average444', 'Average555', 'Averageminx', 'Averagepyram', 'Averageskewb', 'Averagesq1', 'Single222', 'Single333', 'Single333oh', 'Single444', 'Singlepyram', 'Singleskewb', 'Singlesq1']161616John Brechon15['Average222', 'Average333fm', 'Average444', 'Average555', 'Average666', 'Average777', 'Averageminx', 'Averagepyram', 'Single222', 'Single333oh', 'Single444bf', 'Single666', 'Single777', 'Singleminx', 'Singleskewb']151515Dan Cohen13['Average222', 'Average555', 'Average666', 'Average777', 'Averageclock', 'Averagesq1', 'Single444', 'Single555', 'Single666', 'Single777', 'Singleclock', 'Singlepyram', 'Singlesq1']1313NoneAinesh Sevellaraja13['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average333bf', 'Averageclock', 'Averagepyram', 'Averagesq1', 'Single333bf', 'Single333mbf', 'Single444bf', 'Single555bf', 'Singleclock', 'Singlepyram', 'Singlesq1']121212Emanuel Rheinert12['Average333fm', 'Average444', 'Average666', 'Averagesq1', 'Single333fm', 'Single333mbf', 'Single444', 'Single555', 'Single555bf', 'Single666', 'Single777', 'Singlesq1']11118Ivan Zabrodin12['Average333ft', 'Average666', 'Average777', 'Averageclock', 'Averageskewb', 'Single333fm', 'Single333ft', 'Single333mbf', 'Single666', 'Single777', 'Singleclock', 'Singleskewb']888SeungBeom Cho (조승범)12['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average444', 'Average555', 'Average666', 'Averagepyram', 'Averageskewb', 'Single333', 'Single444', 'Single555', 'Single666', 'Singleskewb']121212Michał Pleskowicz12['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average333fm', 'Average333oh', 'Averageminx', 'Averagepyram', 'Averagesq1', 'Single222', 'Single333', 'Single333fm', 'Single333oh', 'Singleminx']121212Drew Brads12['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average444', 'Averagepyram', 'Averageskewb', 'Single222', 'Single333', 'Single444', 'Single555bf', 'Single666', 'Singlepyram', 'Singleskewb']121212Carlos Méndez García-Barroso11['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average333bf', 'Averageclock', 'Averagepyram', 'Averagesq1', 'Single222', 'Single333mbf', 'Single555', 'Singleclock', 'Singlesq1']997Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)11['Average333bf', 'Average333ft', 'Average333oh', 'Single333bf', 'Single333ft', 'Single333oh', 'Single444bf', 'Single555bf', 'Single666', 'Singleminx', 'Singlesq1']111111Sébastien Auroux11['Average222', 'Average333bf', 'Average333fm', 'Averageclock', 'Averagepyram', 'Single222', 'Single333fm', 'Single333ft', 'Single444bf', 'Singleclock', 'Singlepyram']101010Lucas Wesche10['Average333fm', 'Average333ft', 'Average444', 'Average666', 'Average777', 'Averageminx', 'Averagesq1', 'Single666', 'Single777', 'Singleminx']10107Timothy Sun10['Average333bf', 'Average333fm', 'Average333ft', 'Averagesq1', 'Single333', 'Single333bf', 'Single333fm', 'Single333ft', 'Single444bf', 'Single555bf']10106Chia-Liang Tai (戴嘉良)10['Average333ft', 'Averageclock', 'Averagepyram', 'Averageskewb', 'Averagesq1', 'Single333ft', 'Singleclock', 'Singlepyram', 'Singleskewb', 'Singlesq1']101010Julian David10['Average333bf', 'Average333fm', 'Averagepyram', 'Single222', 'Single333bf', 'Single333fm', 'Single333mbf', 'Single444bf', 'Single555bf', 'Singlepyram']101010Alexander Lau10['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average333fm', 'Average333ft', 'Average333oh', 'Single222', 'Single333', 'Single333bf', 'Single333fm', 'Single333oh']101010Bill Wang10['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average333bf', 'Average333oh', 'Average444', 'Single333', 'Single333bf', 'Single444', 'Single444bf', 'Single555']101010Wojciech Knott9['Average333ft', 'Average444', 'Averageclock', 'Averagepyram', 'Averageskewb', 'Single333', 'Single333ft', 'Single444', 'Singleclock']999Jorge Castillo Matas9['Average222', 'Average666', 'Single222', 'Single333bf', 'Single555', 'Single666', 'Single777', 'Singlepyram', 'Singleskewb']997Walker Welch9['Average333fm', 'Average777', 'Averageclock', 'Averageskewb', 'Single222', 'Single333fm', 'Single777', 'Singleclock', 'Singleskewb']999Callum Hales-Jepp9['Average333bf', 'Average333ft', 'Averageclock', 'Averageminx', 'Single333ft', 'Single333mbf', 'Single444bf', 'Single555bf', 'Singleclock']999Corey Sakowski9['Average333bf', 'Averagepyram', 'Averageskewb', 'Single333bf', 'Single333mbf', 'Single444bf', 'Single555bf', 'Singlepyram', 'Singleskewb']999Maarten Smit9['Average222', 'Average333bf', 'Average333fm', 'Averageclock', 'Averagepyram', 'Averagesq1', 'Singleclock', 'Singleminx', 'Singlesq1']776Michał Halczuk9['Average444', 'Average555', 'Average666', 'Average777', 'Averagesq1', 'Single555', 'Single666', 'Single777', 'Singlesq1']999Oscar Roth Andersen9['Averageminx', 'Averagepyram', 'Averageskewb', 'Single333fm', 'Single333oh', 'Single555bf', 'Singleminx', 'Singlepyram', 'Singleskewb']998Sebastiano Tronto9['Average333bf', 'Average333fm', 'Average333oh', 'Single333bf', 'Single333fm', 'Single333mbf', 'Single333oh', 'Single444bf', 'Single555bf']999Mitchell Lane8['Average444', 'Average666', 'Average777', 'Averageskewb', 'Single222', 'Single333', 'Singleclock', 'Singleskewb']886Riley Woo8['Average333bf', 'Average333ft', 'Single333', 'Single333bf', 'Single333mbf', 'Single444bf', 'Single555bf', 'Singleskewb']888Jakob Kogler8['Average333bf', 'Average666', 'Averageclock', 'Single333bf', 'Single333mbf', 'Single444bf', 'Single555', 'Single555bf']NoneNoneNoneLucas Etter8['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average444', 'Averageskewb', 'Single222', 'Single333', 'Single333oh', 'Single444']888Dmitry Kryuzban8['Average333ft', 'Averageclock', 'Averageminx', 'Averagepyram', 'Averagesq1', 'Singleclock', 'Singlepyram', 'Singlesq1']888Tim Wong8['Average333bf', 'Average444', 'Average666', 'Single333bf', 'Single333mbf', 'Single444bf', 'Single555bf', 'Single666']888Gabriel Dechichi Barbar8['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average333bf', 'Average333oh', 'Single333', 'Single333bf', 'Single333mbf', 'Single333oh']888Evan Liu7['Average333fm', 'Average777', 'Averageclock', 'Averageskewb', 'Single333fm', 'Single666', 'Singleclock']666Nathan Dwyer7['Average333fm', 'Averageclock', 'Averagesq1', 'Single333fm', 'Single333oh', 'Singleskewb', 'Singlesq1']777Yu Sajima (佐島優)7['Average333', 'Average333ft', 'Averageclock', 'Single333ft', 'Single444', 'Single555', 'Singleclock']777Blake Thompson7['Average222', 'Average333fm', 'Averageskewb', 'Single333fm', 'Single333oh', 'Singleskewb', 'Singlesq1']777Andreas Pohl7['Average333bf', 'Average333fm', 'Averageskewb', 'Single333bf', 'Single333mbf', 'Single444bf', 'Single555bf']7NoneNoneOleg Gritsenko7['Average333bf', 'Single222', 'Single333bf', 'Single333fm', 'Single333mbf', 'Single444bf', 'Single555bf']777Kaijun Lin (林恺俊)7['Average333', 'Average333bf', 'Single333', 'Single333bf', 'Single333mbf', 'Single444bf', 'Single555bf']777Grzegorz Jałocha7['Average333bf', 'Average333fm', 'Single333bf', 'Single333fm', 'Single333mbf', 'Single444bf', 'Single555bf']777Cornelius Dieckmann6['Average333', 'Average333bf', 'Average333fm', 'Average333oh', 'Single222', 'Single333oh']65NoneYumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)6['Average333', 'Average333ft', 'Average555', 'Single333', 'Single333oh', 'Single444']666Linus Fresz6['Average333fm', 'Single333bf', 'Single333fm', 'Single333mbf', 'Single444bf', 'Single555bf']666Jakub Kipa5['Average222', 'Average333ft', 'Averagepyram', 'Single333ft', 'Singlepyram']555Yi-Fan Wu (吳亦凡)5['Average444', 'Average555', 'Average666', 'Single444', 'Singleskewb']55NoneHenrik Buus Aagaard5['Average333ft', 'Single333fm', 'Single333ft', 'Singlepyram', 'Singlesq1']55NoneDaniel Gracia Ortiz5['Average222', 'Average333bf', 'Averagesq1', 'Singleskewb', 'Singlesq1']55NoneJakub Wolniewicz5['Average222', 'Average333oh', 'Averagepyram', 'Singlepyram', 'Singlesq1']555Kevin Hays5['Average555', 'Average666', 'Single555', 'Single666', 'Single777']554Kit Clement5['Average333fm', 'Averageclock', 'Averageskewb', 'Singleclock', 'Singleskewb']555Kennan LeJeune5['Average222', 'Average333', 'Averageskewb', 'Single222', 'Singleskewb']555Oleksii Lukin (Олексій Лукін)5['Averageminx', 'Averagepyram', 'Averagesq1', 'Singleminx', 'Singlepyram']555Christopher Olson4['Average222', 'Averageskewb', 'Single222', 'Single333oh']444Kim Jokinen4['Averagepyram', 'Singleclock', 'Singlepyram', 'Singleskewb']444Niko Ronkainen4['Average333fm', 'Averageclock', 'Averageskewb', 'Singleclock']444Filip Pasławski4['Averageskewb', 'Single555', 'Singlepyram', 'Singleskewb']444Jules Desjardin4['Average333', 'Averagepyram', 'Averagesq1', 'Singlepyram']444Piotr Michał Padlewski4['Averagesq1', 'Single555bf', 'Singlepyram', 'Singlesq1']444Vincent Sheu4['Average333fm', 'Single222', 'Single333fm', 'Single555bf']444Bingliang Li (李炳良)4['Averageminx', 'Averagesq1', 'Singleminx', 'Singlesq1']444Hendry Cahyadi3['Average333bf', 'Single333ft', 'Singlepyram']333Marcin Jakubowski3['Averageclock', 'Singleclock', 'Singlepyram']333Nathaniel Berg3['Averageclock', 'Averagepyram', 'Singleclock']333Vladislav Shavelskiy3['Average777', 'Single666', 'Single777']333Nathan Azaria3['Averageclock', 'Averagesq1', 'Singleclock']333Riadi Arsandi3['Averagepyram', 'Single333ft', 'Singlepyram']333Pierre Bouvier3['Averageclock', 'Averagesq1', 'Singleclock']333Adrian Lehmann3['Average333bf', 'Single333bf', 'Single333fm']333Marcell Endrey3['Average333bf', 'Single444bf', 'Single555bf']333Tomas Kristiansson3['Averagesq1', 'Single333mbf', 'Singlesq1']333Marcin Kowalczyk3['Average333bf', 'Single333bf', 'Single333mbf']333Milán Baticz2['Average333bf', 'Singlepyram']2NoneNoneEric Limeback2['Average333', 'Single333mbf']222Sebastian Weyer2['Average444', 'Single444']222Shao-Heng Hung (洪紹恆)2['Singleclock', 'Singlepyram']222Lin Chen (陈霖)2['Average666', 'Single777']222Jonatan Kłosko2['Averageskewb', 'Singleskewb']222Gabriel Pereira Campanha2['Average333ft', 'Single333ft']222Oliver Frost2['Single444bf', 'Single555bf']222Christian Kaserer1['Single222']111Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭)1['Single333fm']111Sam Zhixiao Wang (王志骁)1['Singleclock']111Brandon Harnish1['Singleskewb']111






Spoiler: People with smallest subsets of events dominated (N-3)




*Name**Amount**Events**N-2 result**N-1 result**N-0 result*Louis Cormier1['Averageminx']111Feliks Zemdegs1['Average777']111Evan Liu1['Averageclock']111Mats Valk1['Single333']111Sébastien Auroux1['Average333fm']111Przemysław Kaleta1['Average333oh']111Drew Brads1['Averagepyram']111Lucas Etter1['Average222']111Oscar Roth Andersen1['Singlepyram']111Sebastian Weyer1['Average444']111Kevin Hays1['Average666']111Christian Kaserer1['Single222']111Vladislav Shavelskiy1['Single777']111Jonatan Kłosko1['Averageskewb']111Gabriel Pereira Campanha1['Average333ft']111Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭)1['Single333fm']111Kaijun Lin (林恺俊)1['Average333bf']111Vincent Sheu1['Average333fm']111Bingliang Li (李炳良)1['Averagesq1']111Grzegorz Jałocha1['Single555bf']111Oliver Frost1['Single444bf']111Sam Zhixiao Wang (王志骁)1['Singleclock']111Marcin Kowalczyk1['Single333mbf']111Brandon Harnish1['Singleskewb']111Yu Nakajima (中島悠)2['Average333ft', 'Single555']223Antoine Cantin2['Average333oh', 'Averageskewb']224Robert Yau2['Single444', 'Singlesq1']223Simon Westlund2['Average333fm', 'Singleminx']223Daniel Sheppard2['Average333fm', 'Single555bf']222Bence Barát2['Average777', 'Single777']222Erik Akkersdijk2['Average444', 'Single333fm']223Dan Cohen2['Average222', 'Averagesq1']35NoneEmanuel Rheinert2['Average333fm', 'Averagesq1']222Ivan Zabrodin2['Singleclock', 'Singleskewb']222Wojciech Knott2['Average333ft', 'Averageclock']223Jayden McNeill2['Averageskewb', 'Averagesq1']224Carlos Méndez García-Barroso2['Average222', 'Averageclock']224Milán Baticz2['Average333bf', 'Singlepyram']2NoneNoneNathan Dwyer2['Averagesq1', 'Singleskewb']222Walker Welch2['Single333fm', 'Singleskewb']222Rami Sbahi2['Average222', 'Average333ft']223Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)2['Average333bf', 'Average333ft']223Callum Hales-Jepp2['Average333ft', 'Single333mbf']235SeungBeom Cho (조승범)2['Average222', 'Singleskewb']222Corey Sakowski2['Average333bf', 'Singleskewb']223Kim Jokinen2['Averagepyram', 'Singleskewb']222Riley Woo2['Single333bf', 'Singleskewb']224Maarten Smit2['Averageclock', 'Singlesq1']223Vincent Hartanto Utomo2['Average444', 'Averagepyram']222Marcin Zalewski2['Single333bf', 'Single333oh']235Jakub Kipa2['Average333ft', 'Singlepyram']223Ainesh Sevellaraja2['Averagepyram', 'Single555bf']246Michał Halczuk2['Average777', 'Averagesq1']235Yu Sajima (佐島優)2['Single555', 'Singleclock']235Dmitry Kryuzban2['Averagepyram', 'Singlesq1']222Tim Wong2['Average666', 'Single333mbf']235Niko Ronkainen2['Averageskewb', 'Singleclock']223Linus Fresz2['Average333fm', 'Single444bf']222Eric Limeback2['Average333', 'Single333mbf']222Filip Pasławski2['Averageskewb', 'Single555']223Shao-Heng Hung (洪紹恆)2['Singleclock', 'Singlepyram']222Gabriel Dechichi Barbar2['Single333mbf', 'Single333oh']225Nathan Azaria2['Averagesq1', 'Singleclock']223Piotr Michał Padlewski2['Singlepyram', 'Singlesq1']223Lin Chen (陈霖)2['Average666', 'Single777']22NoneKennan LeJeune2['Averageskewb', 'Single222']224Alexander Lau2['Average333', 'Single333fm']2310Bill Wang2['Average222', 'Single444']222Adrian Lehmann2['Average333bf', 'Single333fm']222Sebastiano Tronto2['Average333fm', 'Single333bf']222Marcell Endrey2['Average333bf', 'Single444bf']223Tomas Kristiansson2['Single333mbf', 'Singlesq1']222John Brechon3['Average777', 'Single777', 'Singleskewb']579Lucas Wesche3['Average333fm', 'Averageminx', 'Single666']347Jan Bentlage3['Average333fm', 'Averageskewb', 'Singlesq1']333Mitchell Lane3['Average666', 'Averageskewb', 'Single333']333Jorge Castillo Matas3['Single222', 'Singlepyram', 'Singleskewb']333Cornelius Dieckmann3['Average333', 'Average333fm', 'Single222']35NoneHendry Cahyadi3['Average333bf', 'Single333ft', 'Singlepyram']33NoneTimothy Sun3['Average333bf', 'Average333fm', 'Average333ft']346Yi-Fan Wu (吳亦凡)3['Average444', 'Single444', 'Singleskewb']35NoneMichał Pleskowicz3['Average333fm', 'Average333oh', 'Singleminx']5811Daniel Gracia Ortiz3['Average333bf', 'Singleskewb', 'Singlesq1']35NoneBlake Thompson3['Single333fm', 'Single333oh', 'Singleskewb']333Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)3['Average333', 'Average333ft', 'Single333']334Marcin Jakubowski3['Averageclock', 'Singleclock', 'Singlepyram']333Nathaniel Berg3['Averageclock', 'Averagepyram', 'Singleclock']33NoneChia-Liang Tai (戴嘉良)3['Averagepyram', 'Singleskewb', 'Singlesq1']334Julian David3['Average333fm', 'Averagepyram', 'Single555bf']334Jules Desjardin3['Averagepyram', 'Averagesq1', 'Singlepyram']333Riadi Arsandi3['Averagepyram', 'Single333ft', 'Singlepyram']333Kit Clement3['Average333fm', 'Averageskewb', 'Singleclock']335Pierre Bouvier3['Averageclock', 'Averagesq1', 'Singleclock']333Christopher Olson4['Average222', 'Averageskewb', 'Single222', 'Single333oh']444Jakob Kogler4['Average333bf', 'Average666', 'Averageclock', 'Single444bf']6NoneNoneJakub Wolniewicz4['Average222', 'Averagepyram', 'Singlepyram', 'Singlesq1']444Oleksii Lukin (Олексій Лукін)4['Averageminx', 'Averagepyram', 'Averagesq1', 'Singlepyram']445Henrik Buus Aagaard5['Average333ft', 'Single333fm', 'Single333ft', 'Singlepyram', 'Singlesq1']55NoneAndreas Pohl5['Average333bf', 'Average333fm', 'Single333bf', 'Single333ft', 'Single444bf']5NoneNoneOleg Gritsenko6['Average333bf', 'Single222', 'Single333bf', 'Single333fm', 'Single333mbf', 'Single555bf']667Justin Thomas10['Average444', 'Average666', 'Average777', 'Averageclock', 'Averagesq1', 'Single333mbf', 'Single666', 'Single777', 'Singleclock', 'Singlesq1']NoneNoneNone


----------



## giorgi (Oct 31, 2014)

Sorry if its not the right thread but Does anybody knows where can I see Top 1000 people of WCA sum of ranks because WCA only shows Top 300 people


----------



## Stefan (Oct 31, 2014)

giorgi said:


> Sorry if its not the right thread but Does anybody knows where can I see Top 1000 people of WCA sum of ranks because WCA only shows Top 300 people



You could use my tool and change the 100 in the code to 1000.


----------



## giorgi (Oct 31, 2014)

yes I know but I don't know how to use that staff I suck at programming


----------



## Stefan (Oct 31, 2014)

giorgi said:


> yes I know but I don't know how to use that staff I suck at programming



The only programming you need to do is enter another "0".


----------



## giorgi (Oct 31, 2014)

yes but theres lots of files and I dont know to exactly where and how can I view an actual thing do I need to download it from somewhere?


----------



## Stefan (Oct 31, 2014)

giorgi said:


> yes but theres lots of files and I dont know to exactly where and how can I view an actual thing do I need to download it from somewhere?



What are you talking about? Lots of files? There are only three, and one of them is a README and another is an image.

But you reminded me to add the instructions, which I just did. Hope they help.


----------



## giorgi (Oct 31, 2014)

sorry i wrote the wrong word I meant "codes" instead of "files" but thanks for adding the instructions


----------



## Stefan (Nov 1, 2014)

giorgi said:


> sorry i wrote the wrong word I meant "codes" instead of "files" but thanks for adding the instructions



"Lots of files" was only wrong. "Lots of codes" doesn't even make sense.
Did the instructions help? I can rewrite them if something is unclear or insufficient.


```
select count(distinct competitionId, personId) from Results
```
=> 101,012
=> we recently broke the 100,000 competitors barrier


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 1, 2014)

Stefan said:


> "Lots of files" was only wrong. "Lots of codes" doesn't even make sense.
> Did the instructions help? I can rewrite them if something is unclear or insufficient.
> 
> 
> ...



Who's the 100000th competitor? Or can we never know?


----------



## Stefan (Nov 1, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Who's the 100000th competitor? Or can we never know?



Well I can tell you we jumped from 99422 to 100049 with the competitions starting on October 11th. But they were 11 competitions. And even if you could find out the exact competition and the exact event and the exact round and the exact group which contained the 100000th competitor, you don't know which competitor it was in that group (until that group was filmed or so). But maybe you can find something somewhat meaningful if you look at the schedules of those competitions (I won't).


----------



## Lid (Nov 1, 2014)

Stefan said:


> => 101,012
> => we recently broke the 100,000 competitors barrier


I assume you mean the 100,000th competitor start. Cause there are just ~34,000 persons in the DB after all.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 1, 2014)

Lid said:


> I assume you mean the 100,000th competitor start. Cause there are just ~34,000 persons in the DB after all.



No, I mean competitor. I see competitor and person as different things, a competitor as a certain person competing at a certain competition (i.e., a person-competition pair). Similar to a supermarket's "One millionth customer" stunt (I doubt they count every person just once). But feel free to disagree with my terminology . Anyway, I hope it's clear now what I meant (if it wasn't clear from the SQL already).


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Nov 1, 2014)

sum of 2x2 single and average ranks for europe, counting my 2.06 average i got at Hasselt open  .


----------



## Aussie (Nov 1, 2014)

Look at my WCA Profile: 2014GREE02. I've only competed in 6x6 and 7x7.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 1, 2014)

Spoiler: Number of persons from regions competing in the past running year



Continents:






Top 10 countries from https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#most_persons:


----------



## Stefan (Nov 1, 2014)

One more: The host countries of some world championships, since originally I had this idea because I noticed that Germany's activity declined after a long rise following our world championship. Thailand is kinda odd. After their 2011 world championship, their activity dropped a lot. Their low line in 2014 in my image below means that for over a year, almost no Thai competed. In fact, on the 411 days from May 6th 2013 to June 20th 2014, only a single Thai competed anywhere - Sittinon Sukhaya in North America. You can also see it in their list of competitions, many competitions leading up to worlds 2011 but pretty much just one per year afterwards.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 2, 2014)

Sebastien said:


> looking at all possible combinations takes too much computational effort





Spoiler: Dominators of subsets of events



Using data from WCA_export500_20141027.tsv.zip.


*Cuber**Largest**Smallest**Number**%*Yu Nakajima (中島悠)332418912342248.7678%Antoine Cantin322255665777229.7634%Feliks Zemdegs311111948832813.0326%Louis Cormier3012192701822.5526%Simon Westlund2822033322352.3671%Daniel Sheppard2721145755051.3338%Robert Yau272569028260.6624%Bence Barát2721057808561.2315%Vincent Hartanto Utomo262247949390.2887%John Brechon242129870330.1512%Lucas Wesche2032715420.0032%Erik Akkersdijk2027181590.0084%Przemysław Kaleta2014179810.0049%Marcin Zalewski1821848160.0022%Rami Sbahi1821574420.0018%Evan Liu181840540.0010%Jan Bentlage173608730.0007%Dan Cohen172197560.0002%Mats Valk1711126250.0013%Milán Baticz17236040.0000%Jayden McNeill162843730.0010%Emanuel Rheinert15241440.0000%Cornelius Dieckmann1432630.0000%SeungBeom Cho (조승범)14296860.0001%Ainesh Sevellaraja13230540.0000%Ivan Zabrodin13210780.0000%Mitchell Lane13333950.0000%Michał Pleskowicz1239130.0000%Drew Brads12136760.0000%Wojciech Knott1126840.0000%Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)1127990.0000%Sébastien Auroux1115700.0000%Maarten Smit1123400.0000%Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)113430.0000%Carlos Méndez García-Barroso1122010.0000%Julian David1032020.0000%Walker Welch1024680.0000%Timothy Sun103930.0000%Chia-Liang Tai (戴嘉良)1032560.0000%Bill Wang10211040.0000%Justin Thomas1052930.0000%Alexander Lau1021070.0000%Corey Sakowski923460.0000%Oscar Roth Andersen911740.0000%Michał Halczuk922840.0000%Callum Hales-Jepp922300.0000%Jorge Castillo Matas932270.0000%Sebastiano Tronto922630.0000%Gabriel Dechichi Barbar822330.0000%Tim Wong821430.0000%Nathan Dwyer82560.0000%Jakob Kogler84390.0000%Lucas Etter81590.0000%Dmitry Kryuzban821690.0000%Riley Woo82880.0000%Kaijun Lin (林恺俊)71780.0000%Yu Sajima (佐島優)72890.0000%Yi-Fan Wu (吳亦凡)73150.0000%Grzegorz Jałocha71530.0000%Oleg Gritsenko7620.0000%Blake Thompson73360.0000%Andreas Pohl74170.0000%Linus Fresz62240.0000%Kit Clement5340.0000%Piotr Michał Padlewski5280.0000%Jakub Kipa5280.0000%Henrik Buus Aagaard5510.0000%Jakub Wolniewicz54160.0000%Kennan LeJeune5290.0000%Kevin Hays51240.0000%Oleksii Lukin (Олексій Лукін)5460.0000%Daniel Gracia Ortiz5340.0000%Niko Ronkainen4250.0000%Filip Pasławski4250.0000%Vincent Sheu4150.0000%Christopher Olson4410.0000%Jules Desjardin4340.0000%Bingliang Li (李炳良)4190.0000%Kim Jokinen4230.0000%Riadi Arsandi3320.0000%Marcin Kowalczyk3160.0000%Adrian Lehmann3230.0000%Vladislav Shavelskiy3130.0000%Pierre Bouvier3310.0000%Marcell Endrey3240.0000%Hendry Cahyadi3310.0000%Marcin Jakubowski3310.0000%Tomas Kristiansson3230.0000%Nathan Azaria3220.0000%Nathaniel Berg3310.0000%Eric Limeback2210.0000%Jonatan Kłosko2130.0000%Lin Chen (陈霖)2210.0000%Oliver Frost2130.0000%Shao-Heng Hung (洪紹恆)2220.0000%Sebastian Weyer2130.0000%Gabriel Pereira Campanha2130.0000%Brandon Harnish1110.0000%Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭)1110.0000%Christian Kaserer1110.0000%Sam Zhixiao Wang (王志骁)1110.0000%






Spoiler: Comparison to Sebastien's N-3 statistics





```
Suboptimal largest subset:
    John Brechon improves from 15 to 24
    Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢) improves from 6 to 11
    Ivan Zabrodin improves from 12 to 13
    Maarten Smit improves from 9 to 11
    Lucas Wesche improves from 10 to 20
    Robert Yau improves from 25 to 27
    SeungBeom Cho (조승범) improves from 12 to 14
    Milán Baticz improves from 2 to 17
    Walker Welch improves from 9 to 10
    Cornelius Dieckmann improves from 6 to 14
    Wojciech Knott improves from 9 to 11
    Piotr Michał Padlewski improves from 4 to 5
    Mitchell Lane improves from 8 to 13
    Emanuel Rheinert improves from 12 to 15
    Evan Liu improves from 7 to 18
    Nathan Dwyer improves from 7 to 8
    Dan Cohen improves from 13 to 17
    Jan Bentlage improves from 16 to 17
    Yi-Fan Wu (吳亦凡) improves from 5 to 7

Missing largest subset:
    Justin Thomas was missing, now has 10

Suboptimal smallest subset:
    John Brechon improves from 3 to 2
    Andreas Pohl improves from 5 to 4
    Justin Thomas improves from 10 to 5
```


----------



## Stefan (Nov 2, 2014)

Spoiler: Largest dominated subset (random one so far)



Using data from WCA_export500_20141027.tsv.zip.


*Cuber**Subset
Size**333**444**555**222**3bf**3oh**3fm**3ft**meg**pyr**sq1**clo**ske**666**777**4bf**5bf**mbf*Yu Nakajima (中島悠)33S*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*SSSAntoine Cantin32S*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*S*A**A*S*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*SSSFeliks Zemdegs31S*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*SSSLouis Cormier30S*A*S*A*S*A*S*A**A*S*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*S*A**A*S*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*SSSimon Westlund28*A*S*A**A*S*A*S*A*SS*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*SSSBence Barát27S*A*S*A*S*A**A*S*A*SS*A**A*S*A*SS*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*SSSRobert Yau27S*A*S*A*S*A**A**A*S*A*S*A**A*S*A*SS*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*SDaniel Sheppard27S*A**A**A*S*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*SSSVincent Hartanto Utomo26S*A*S*A*S*A**A*S*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*SSSJohn Brechon24S*A**A*S*A**A*SS*A*SS*A*S*A**A*S*A*S*A*S*A*SSS*Cuber**Subset
Size**333**444**555**222**3bf**3oh**3fm**3ft**meg**pyr**sq1**clo**ske**666**777**4bf**5bf**mbf*Przemysław Kaleta20S*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*S*A**A*S*A*SS*A*S*A*S*A*Erik Akkersdijk20S*A*S*A*S*A*S*A**A*SS*A**A*SSS*A*S*A*SLucas Wesche20*A*S*A**A**A*S*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*SSSMarcin Zalewski18S*A*S*A*SS*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*SSSRami Sbahi18*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*S*A**A*S*A*SSEvan Liu18S*A*S*A**A*SS*A**A*S*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*SMats Valk17S*A*S*A*S*A**A*S*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*Dan Cohen17SS*A*S*A**A*SSS*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*SMilán Baticz17S*A**A**A*S*A**A*SSS*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*Jan Bentlage17S*A**A*S*A*S*A**A*S*A*S*A**A**A*SSS*Cuber**Subset
Size**333**444**555**222**3bf**3oh**3fm**3ft**meg**pyr**sq1**clo**ske**666**777**4bf**5bf**mbf*Jayden McNeill16S*A*S*A**A*S*A*S*A**A*S*A*S*A*S*A*Emanuel Rheinert15S*A*SS*A*S*A**A*S*A*SS*A*SSCornelius Dieckmann14S*A*S*A*SS*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*SSeungBeom Cho (조승범)14S*A*S*A*S*A**A*S*A*S*A*S*A**A*Mitchell Lane13SS*A**A*S*A*SS*A*S*A*S*A*Ivan Zabrodin13S*A*S*A*SS*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*Ainesh Sevellaraja13*A**A*S*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*SSSDrew Brads12S*A*S*A**A*S*A*S*A*S*A*SMichał Pleskowicz12S*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*S*A**A**A*Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)11S*A*SS*A*S*A*S*A**A**A**Cuber**Subset
Size**333**444**555**222**3bf**3oh**3fm**3ft**meg**pyr**sq1**clo**ske**666**777**4bf**5bf**mbf*Wojciech Knott11SS*A*SS*A*S*A*S*A**A*Maarten Smit11S*A**A**A**A*S*A*S*A*SSCarlos Méndez García-Barroso11*A*SS*A**A**A*S*A*S*A*SSébastien Auroux11S*A**A*S*A*S*A**A**A*SSYuhei Takagi (高木佑平)11S*A**A*S*A*S*A*SSSSBill Wang10S*A*S*A**A*S*A*S*A*SAlexander Lau10S*A*S*A*SS*A*S*A**A*Timothy Sun10SS*A*S*A*S*A**A*SSJulian David10SS*A*S*A*S*A*SSSWalker Welch10S*A*S*A**A**A*S*A*S*A**Cuber**Subset
Size**333**444**555**222**3bf**3oh**3fm**3ft**meg**pyr**sq1**clo**ske**666**777**4bf**5bf**mbf*Chia-Liang Tai (戴嘉良)10S*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*Justin Thomas10*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*SJorge Castillo Matas9SS*A*SS*A*S*A**A*Michał Halczuk9*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*Sebastiano Tronto9*A*S*A**A*S*A*SSSOscar Roth Andersen9SSS*A*S*A*S*A*SCallum Hales-Jepp9*A*S*A**A*S*A*SSSCorey Sakowski9*A*S*A**A*S*A*SSSLucas Etter8S*A*S*A*S*A**A**A*Riley Woo8*A*SS*A*SSSS*Cuber**Subset
Size**333**444**555**222**3bf**3oh**3fm**3ft**meg**pyr**sq1**clo**ske**666**777**4bf**5bf**mbf*Jakob Kogler8SS*A**A**A*SSSGabriel Dechichi Barbar8*A**A*S*A*S*A*SSTim Wong8*A*S*A**A**A*SSSNathan Dwyer8*A*SSS*A**A*S*A*Dmitry Kryuzban8*A*S*A*S*A*S*A**A*Kaijun Lin (林恺俊)7S*A*S*A*SSSYi-Fan Wu (吳亦凡)7S*A*S*A*SS*A*Yu Sajima (佐島優)7*A*S*A*S*A*S*A*Oleg Gritsenko7SS*A*SSSSGrzegorz Jałocha7S*A*S*A*SSS*Cuber**Subset
Size**333**444**555**222**3bf**3oh**3fm**3ft**meg**pyr**sq1**clo**ske**666**777**4bf**5bf**mbf*Andreas Pohl7S*A**A**A*SSSBlake Thompson7*A**A*SS*A*S*A*Linus Fresz6SS*A*SSSKevin Hays5S*A*S*A*SKennan LeJeune5*A*S*A*S*A*Henrik Buus Aagaard5SS*A*SSPiotr Michał Padlewski5SS*A*S*A*Jakub Kipa5*A*S*A*S*A*Jakub Wolniewicz5*A*S*A**A*SOleksii Lukin (Олексій Лукін)5*A*S*A**A*S*Cuber**Subset
Size**333**444**555**222**3bf**3oh**3fm**3ft**meg**pyr**sq1**clo**ske**666**777**4bf**5bf**mbf*Daniel Gracia Ortiz5*A**A*S*A*SKit Clement5*A*S*A*S*A*Filip Pasławski4SSS*A*Christopher Olson4S*A*S*A*Vincent Sheu4SS*A*SBingliang Li (李炳良)4S*A*S*A*Kim Jokinen4S*A*SSJules Desjardin4*A*S*A**A*Niko Ronkainen4*A*S*A**A*Adrian Lehmann3S*A*S*Cuber**Subset
Size**333**444**555**222**3bf**3oh**3fm**3ft**meg**pyr**sq1**clo**ske**666**777**4bf**5bf**mbf*Marcin Kowalczyk3S*A*SHendry Cahyadi3*A*SSMarcin Jakubowski3SS*A*Riadi Arsandi3*A*S*A*Tomas Kristiansson3S*A*SNathaniel Berg3*A*S*A*Nathan Azaria3*A*S*A*Pierre Bouvier3*A*S*A*Vladislav Shavelskiy3SS*A*Marcell Endrey3*A*SS*Cuber**Subset
Size**333**444**555**222**3bf**3oh**3fm**3ft**meg**pyr**sq1**clo**ske**666**777**4bf**5bf**mbf*Sebastian Weyer2S*A*Gabriel Pereira Campanha2S*A*Shao-Heng Hung (洪紹恆)2S*A*Jonatan Kłosko2S*A*Lin Chen (陈霖)2*A*SOliver Frost2SSEric Limeback2*A*SChristian Kaserer1STomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭)1SSam Zhixiao Wang (王志骁)1S*Cuber**Subset
Size**333**444**555**222**3bf**3oh**3fm**3ft**meg**pyr**sq1**clo**ske**666**777**4bf**5bf**mbf*Brandon Harnish1S






Spoiler: Smallest dominated subset (random one so far)



Using data from WCA_export500_20141027.tsv.zip.


*Cuber**Subset
Size**333**444**555**222**3bf**3oh**3fm**3ft**meg**pyr**sq1**clo**ske**666**777**4bf**5bf**mbf*Mats Valk1SChristian Kaserer1STomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭)1SOscar Roth Andersen1SSam Zhixiao Wang (王志骁)1SBrandon Harnish1SVladislav Shavelskiy1SOliver Frost1SGrzegorz Jałocha1SMarcin Kowalczyk1S*Cuber**Subset
Size**333**444**555**222**3bf**3oh**3fm**3ft**meg**pyr**sq1**clo**ske**666**777**4bf**5bf**mbf*Sebastian Weyer1*A*Lucas Etter1*A*Kaijun Lin (林恺俊)1*A*Przemysław Kaleta1*A*Sébastien Auroux1*A*Vincent Sheu1*A*Gabriel Pereira Campanha1*A*Louis Cormier1*A*Drew Brads1*A*Bingliang Li (李炳良)1*A**Cuber**Subset
Size**333**444**555**222**3bf**3oh**3fm**3ft**meg**pyr**sq1**clo**ske**666**777**4bf**5bf**mbf*Evan Liu1*A*Jonatan Kłosko1*A*Kevin Hays1*A*Feliks Zemdegs1*A*Yu Sajima (佐島優)2S*A*Filip Pasławski2S*A*Kennan LeJeune2S*A*Riley Woo2SSAlexander Lau2*A*SErik Akkersdijk2*A*S*Cuber**Subset
Size**333**444**555**222**3bf**3oh**3fm**3ft**meg**pyr**sq1**clo**ske**666**777**4bf**5bf**mbf*Adrian Lehmann2*A*SMilán Baticz2*A*SJakub Kipa2*A*SPiotr Michał Padlewski2S*A*Shao-Heng Hung (洪紹恆)2S*A*Robert Yau2*A*SMaarten Smit2S*A*Nathan Azaria2*A*SJohn Brechon2*A*SKim Jokinen2*A*S*Cuber**Subset
Size**333**444**555**222**3bf**3oh**3fm**3ft**meg**pyr**sq1**clo**ske**666**777**4bf**5bf**mbf*Nathan Dwyer2*A*SIvan Zabrodin2*A*SWalker Welch2S*A*Lin Chen (陈霖)2*A*SMarcell Endrey2*A*SLinus Fresz2*A*SEric Limeback2*A*SGabriel Dechichi Barbar2*A*SCallum Hales-Jepp2*A*STomas Kristiansson2*A*S*Cuber**Subset
Size**333**444**555**222**3bf**3oh**3fm**3ft**meg**pyr**sq1**clo**ske**666**777**4bf**5bf**mbf*Tim Wong2*A*SDan Cohen2*A**A*Carlos Méndez García-Barroso2*A**A*SeungBeom Cho (조승범)2*A**A*Bill Wang2*A**A*Sebastiano Tronto2*A**A*Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)2*A**A*Marcin Zalewski2*A**A*Ainesh Sevellaraja2*A**A*Corey Sakowski2*A**A**Cuber**Subset
Size**333**444**555**222**3bf**3oh**3fm**3ft**meg**pyr**sq1**clo**ske**666**777**4bf**5bf**mbf*Antoine Cantin2*A**A*Simon Westlund2*A**A*Vincent Hartanto Utomo2*A**A*Emanuel Rheinert2*A**A*Daniel Sheppard2*A**A*Bence Barát2*A**A*Wojciech Knott2*A**A*Rami Sbahi2*A**A*Dmitry Kryuzban2*A**A*Jayden McNeill2*A**A**Cuber**Subset
Size**333**444**555**222**3bf**3oh**3fm**3ft**meg**pyr**sq1**clo**ske**666**777**4bf**5bf**mbf*Michał Halczuk2*A**A*Niko Ronkainen2*A**A*Yu Nakajima (中島悠)2*A**A*Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)3S*A**A*Yi-Fan Wu (吳亦凡)3S*A*SHendry Cahyadi3*A*SSMarcin Jakubowski3SS*A*Jorge Castillo Matas3SS*A*Riadi Arsandi3*A*S*A*Jules Desjardin3S*A**A**Cuber**Subset
Size**333**444**555**222**3bf**3oh**3fm**3ft**meg**pyr**sq1**clo**ske**666**777**4bf**5bf**mbf*Daniel Gracia Ortiz3*A*SSChia-Liang Tai (戴嘉良)3*A*SSKit Clement3*A*S*A*Nathaniel Berg3*A*S*A*Pierre Bouvier3*A*S*A*Mitchell Lane3S*A**A*Blake Thompson3*A**A*SJulian David3*A**A*SCornelius Dieckmann3*A**A**A*Jan Bentlage3*A**A**A**Cuber**Subset
Size**333**444**555**222**3bf**3oh**3fm**3ft**meg**pyr**sq1**clo**ske**666**777**4bf**5bf**mbf*Timothy Sun3*A**A**A*Michał Pleskowicz3*A**A**A*Lucas Wesche3*A**A**A*Christopher Olson4S*A*S*A*Andreas Pohl4*A*S*A*SJakub Wolniewicz4*A*S*A**A*Oleksii Lukin (Олексій Лукін)4*A*S*A**A*Jakob Kogler4*A**A**A*SHenrik Buus Aagaard5SS*A*SSJustin Thomas5*A*S*A**A*S*Cuber**Subset
Size**333**444**555**222**3bf**3oh**3fm**3ft**meg**pyr**sq1**clo**ske**666**777**4bf**5bf**mbf*Oleg Gritsenko6SS*A*SSS


----------



## Sebastien (Nov 2, 2014)

Are these optimal? If so, how did you do it?


----------



## Stefan (Nov 2, 2014)

Sebastien said:


> Are these optimal? If so, how did you do it?



Unless I made a mistake, they're optimal. I checked all 2^33 subsets. Took about 20 minutes, running eight parallel processes. Three steps: first prepare some data in Python, then do the heavy computation in C++, then finish with Python. Will post the code soon, just want to try something and clean up first.

If your N-4 run finishes, I can compare against mine again, I didn't delete the comparison code yet. Would be a test to see how close your approach gets and another correctness check for both programs.

Btw, do you know why you didn't find a largest dominated subset for Justin Thomas but did find a smallest one? That seems odd.


----------



## Hssandwich (Nov 2, 2014)

What about closest time that actually made the hard/ soft cut at a competition? If that's possible


----------



## Faz (Nov 3, 2014)

I'd be interested to see some sort of analysis regarding 3x3 performance in semi-finals vs finals in major competitions (US Nationals, Euros, Asian Championship, Worlds)

Eg - Overall average solve time of the finalists in semi finals compared to finals. Then maybe apply it to individuals - who performs best and worst historically in finals.

EDIT: Basic analysis

Asian Championship 2014 
Average solve time in semi-finals: 10.218
Average solve time in finals: 10.824

Worlds 2013 (1 outlier removed)
Average solve time in semi-finals: 9.316
Average solve time in finals: 9.894


----------



## Sebastien (Nov 3, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Unless I made a mistake, they're optimal. I checked all 2^33 subsets. Took about 20 minutes, running eight parallel processes. Three steps: first prepare some data in Python, then do the heavy computation in C++, then finish with Python. Will post the code soon, just want to try something and clean up first.
> 
> If your N-4 run finishes, I can compare against mine again, I didn't delete the comparison code yet. Would be a test to see how close your approach gets and another correctness check for both programs.
> 
> Btw, do you know why you didn't find a largest dominated subset for Justin Thomas but did find a smallest one? That seems odd.





Spoiler: People with largest subsets of events dominated (N-4)




*Name**Amount**Events**N-3 result**N-2 result**N-1 result**N-0 result*Yu Nakajima (中島悠)33['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average333bf', 'Average333fm', 'Average333ft', 'Average333oh', 'Average444', 'Average555', 'Average666', 'Average777', 'Averageclock', 'Averageminx', 'Averagepyram', 'Averageskewb', 'Averagesq1', 'Single222', 'Single333', 'Single333bf', 'Single333fm', 'Single333ft', 'Single333mbf', 'Single333oh', 'Single444', 'Single444bf', 'Single555', 'Single555bf', 'Single666', 'Single777', 'Singleclock', 'Singleminx', 'Singlepyram', 'Singleskewb', 'Singlesq1']33333333Antoine Cantin32['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average333bf', 'Average333fm', 'Average333ft', 'Average333oh', 'Average444', 'Average555', 'Average666', 'Average777', 'Averageclock', 'Averageminx', 'Averagepyram', 'Averageskewb', 'Averagesq1', 'Single222', 'Single333', 'Single333bf', 'Single333ft', 'Single333mbf', 'Single333oh', 'Single444', 'Single444bf', 'Single555', 'Single555bf', 'Single666', 'Single777', 'Singleclock', 'Singleminx', 'Singlepyram', 'Singleskewb', 'Singlesq1']32323232Feliks Zemdegs31['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average333bf', 'Average333fm', 'Average333oh', 'Average444', 'Average555', 'Average666', 'Average777', 'Averageclock', 'Averageminx', 'Averagepyram', 'Averageskewb', 'Averagesq1', 'Single222', 'Single333', 'Single333bf', 'Single333fm', 'Single333mbf', 'Single333oh', 'Single444', 'Single444bf', 'Single555', 'Single555bf', 'Single666', 'Single777', 'Singleclock', 'Singleminx', 'Singlepyram', 'Singleskewb', 'Singlesq1']31313131Louis Cormier30['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average333bf', 'Average333fm', 'Average333ft', 'Average333oh', 'Average444', 'Average555', 'Average666', 'Average777', 'Averageclock', 'Averageminx', 'Averagepyram', 'Averageskewb', 'Averagesq1', 'Single222', 'Single333', 'Single333fm', 'Single333ft', 'Single333mbf', 'Single333oh', 'Single444', 'Single555', 'Single555bf', 'Single666', 'Single777', 'Singleclock', 'Singleminx', 'Singlepyram', 'Singleskewb']30303024Simon Westlund28['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average333bf', 'Average333fm', 'Average333ft', 'Average444', 'Average555', 'Average666', 'Average777', 'Averageclock', 'Averageminx', 'Averagepyram', 'Averagesq1', 'Single222', 'Single333bf', 'Single333fm', 'Single333ft', 'Single333mbf', 'Single444', 'Single444bf', 'Single555', 'Single555bf', 'Single666', 'Single777', 'Singleclock', 'Singleminx', 'Singlepyram', 'Singlesq1']28282828Robert Yau27['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average333bf', 'Average333fm', 'Average333ft', 'Average333oh', 'Average444', 'Average555', 'Average666', 'Average777', 'Averageclock', 'Averageminx', 'Averageskewb', 'Averagesq1', 'Single222', 'Single333', 'Single333fm', 'Single333ft', 'Single333mbf', 'Single333oh', 'Single444', 'Single555', 'Single666', 'Single777', 'Singleclock', 'Singleminx', 'Singlesq1']25212121Daniel Sheppard27['Average222', 'Average333bf', 'Average333fm', 'Average333ft', 'Average444', 'Average555', 'Average666', 'Average777', 'Averageclock', 'Averageminx', 'Averagepyram', 'Averageskewb', 'Averagesq1', 'Single333bf', 'Single333fm', 'Single333ft', 'Single333mbf', 'Single444', 'Single444bf', 'Single555bf', 'Single666', 'Single777', 'Singleclock', 'Singleminx', 'Singlepyram', 'Singleskewb', 'Singlesq1']27272727Bence Barát27['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average333bf', 'Average333fm', 'Average333ft', 'Average444', 'Average555', 'Average666', 'Average777', 'Averageminx', 'Averageskewb', 'Averagesq1', 'Single333', 'Single333bf', 'Single333fm', 'Single333ft', 'Single333mbf', 'Single333oh', 'Single444', 'Single444bf', 'Single555', 'Single555bf', 'Single666', 'Single777', 'Singleminx', 'Singlepyram', 'Singlesq1']27272727Vincent Hartanto Utomo26['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average333bf', 'Average333fm', 'Average333ft', 'Average333oh', 'Average444', 'Average555', 'Averageclock', 'Averageminx', 'Averagepyram', 'Averagesq1', 'Single333', 'Single333bf', 'Single333fm', 'Single333ft', 'Single333mbf', 'Single333oh', 'Single444', 'Single444bf', 'Single555', 'Single555bf', 'Singleclock', 'Singleminx', 'Singlepyram', 'Singlesq1']26262626Erik Akkersdijk20['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average333bf', 'Average333ft', 'Average444', 'Average555', 'Average666', 'Average777', 'Averageminx', 'Single222', 'Single333', 'Single333fm', 'Single333ft', 'Single444', 'Single555', 'Single555bf', 'Single666', 'Single777', 'Singleclock', 'Singlepyram']201444Przemysław Kaleta20['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average333fm', 'Average333ft', 'Average333oh', 'Average444', 'Average555', 'Average666', 'Average777', 'Averageskewb', 'Single222', 'Single333', 'Single333ft', 'Single333oh', 'Single444', 'Single555', 'Single666', 'Single777', 'Singlepyram', 'Singleskewb']20202020Rami Sbahi18['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average333fm', 'Average333ft', 'Averageminx', 'Averagepyram', 'Averageskewb', 'Averagesq1', 'Single222', 'Single333', 'Single333fm', 'Single333ft', 'Single333mbf', 'Single555bf', 'Singleminx', 'Singlepyram', 'Singleskewb', 'Singlesq1']18181717Marcin Zalewski18['Average333', 'Average333bf', 'Average333ft', 'Average333oh', 'Average555', 'Averageminx', 'Single222', 'Single333', 'Single333bf', 'Single333ft', 'Single333mbf', 'Single333oh', 'Single444bf', 'Single555', 'Single555bf', 'Single777', 'Singleminx', 'Singlepyram']18181818Jan Bentlage17['Average222', 'Average333bf', 'Average333fm', 'Average333ft', 'Average777', 'Averageminx', 'Averagepyram', 'Averageskewb', 'Averagesq1', 'Single222', 'Single333fm', 'Single333ft', 'Single333mbf', 'Single555bf', 'Singleclock', 'Singlepyram', 'Singlesq1']161699Mats Valk17['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average333fm', 'Average333oh', 'Average444', 'Average555', 'Average666', 'Average777', 'Averagesq1', 'Single333', 'Single333fm', 'Single333oh', 'Single444', 'Single555', 'Single666', 'Single777', 'Singlesq1']17171717Jayden McNeill16['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average333oh', 'Average444', 'Average555', 'Averageminx', 'Averagepyram', 'Averageskewb', 'Averagesq1', 'Single222', 'Single333', 'Single333oh', 'Single444', 'Singlepyram', 'Singleskewb', 'Singlesq1']16161616John Brechon15['Average222', 'Average333fm', 'Average444', 'Average555', 'Average666', 'Average777', 'Averageminx', 'Averagepyram', 'Single222', 'Single333oh', 'Single444bf', 'Single666', 'Single777', 'Singleminx', 'Singleskewb']15151515Dan Cohen15['Average222', 'Average444', 'Average555', 'Average666', 'Average777', 'Averageclock', 'Averagepyram', 'Averagesq1', 'Single444', 'Single555', 'Single666', 'Single777', 'Singleclock', 'Singlepyram', 'Singlesq1']131313NoneEmanuel Rheinert14['Average333bf', 'Average333fm', 'Average333ft', 'Average444', 'Average666', 'Averagesq1', 'Single222', 'Single333fm', 'Single333mbf', 'Single444', 'Single555', 'Single666', 'Single777', 'Singlesq1']1211118Mitchell Lane13['Average222', 'Average444', 'Average666', 'Average777', 'Averageskewb', 'Single222', 'Single333', 'Single444', 'Single666', 'Single777', 'Singleclock', 'Singlepyram', 'Singleskewb']8886Ainesh Sevellaraja13['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average333bf', 'Averageclock', 'Averagepyram', 'Averagesq1', 'Single333bf', 'Single333mbf', 'Single444bf', 'Single555bf', 'Singleclock', 'Singlepyram', 'Singlesq1']13121212Ivan Zabrodin12['Average333ft', 'Average666', 'Average777', 'Averageclock', 'Averageskewb', 'Single333fm', 'Single333ft', 'Single333mbf', 'Single666', 'Single777', 'Singleclock', 'Singleskewb']12888SeungBeom Cho (조승범)12['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average444', 'Average555', 'Average666', 'Averagepyram', 'Averageskewb', 'Single333', 'Single444', 'Single555', 'Single666', 'Singleskewb']12121212Michał Pleskowicz12['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average333fm', 'Average333oh', 'Averageminx', 'Averagepyram', 'Averagesq1', 'Single222', 'Single333', 'Single333fm', 'Single333oh', 'Singleminx']12121212Drew Brads12['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average444', 'Averagepyram', 'Averageskewb', 'Single222', 'Single333', 'Single444', 'Single555bf', 'Single666', 'Singlepyram', 'Singleskewb']12121212Carlos Méndez García-Barroso11['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average333bf', 'Averageclock', 'Averagepyram', 'Averagesq1', 'Single222', 'Single333mbf', 'Single555', 'Singleclock', 'Singlesq1']11997Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)11['Average333bf', 'Average333ft', 'Average333oh', 'Single333bf', 'Single333ft', 'Single333oh', 'Single444bf', 'Single555bf', 'Single666', 'Singleminx', 'Singlesq1']11111111Sébastien Auroux11['Average222', 'Average333bf', 'Average333fm', 'Averageclock', 'Averagepyram', 'Single222', 'Single333fm', 'Single333ft', 'Single444bf', 'Singleclock', 'Singlepyram']11101010Lucas Wesche10['Average333fm', 'Average333ft', 'Average444', 'Average666', 'Average777', 'Averageminx', 'Averagesq1', 'Single666', 'Single777', 'Singleminx']1010107Timothy Sun10['Average333bf', 'Average333fm', 'Average333ft', 'Averagesq1', 'Single333', 'Single333bf', 'Single333fm', 'Single333ft', 'Single444bf', 'Single555bf']1010106Chia-Liang Tai (戴嘉良)10['Average333ft', 'Averageclock', 'Averagepyram', 'Averageskewb', 'Averagesq1', 'Single333ft', 'Singleclock', 'Singlepyram', 'Singleskewb', 'Singlesq1']10101010Julian David10['Average333bf', 'Average333fm', 'Averagepyram', 'Single222', 'Single333bf', 'Single333fm', 'Single333mbf', 'Single444bf', 'Single555bf', 'Singlepyram']10101010Alexander Lau10['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average333fm', 'Average333ft', 'Average333oh', 'Single222', 'Single333', 'Single333bf', 'Single333fm', 'Single333oh']10101010Bill Wang10['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average333bf', 'Average333oh', 'Average444', 'Single333', 'Single333bf', 'Single444', 'Single444bf', 'Single555']10101010Wojciech Knott9['Average333ft', 'Average444', 'Averageclock', 'Averagepyram', 'Averageskewb', 'Single333', 'Single333ft', 'Single444', 'Singleclock']9999Jorge Castillo Matas9['Average222', 'Average666', 'Single222', 'Single333bf', 'Single555', 'Single666', 'Single777', 'Singlepyram', 'Singleskewb']9997Walker Welch9['Average333fm', 'Average777', 'Averageclock', 'Averageskewb', 'Single222', 'Single333fm', 'Single777', 'Singleclock', 'Singleskewb']9999Callum Hales-Jepp9['Average333bf', 'Average333ft', 'Averageclock', 'Averageminx', 'Single333ft', 'Single333mbf', 'Single444bf', 'Single555bf', 'Singleclock']9999Corey Sakowski9['Average333bf', 'Averagepyram', 'Averageskewb', 'Single333bf', 'Single333mbf', 'Single444bf', 'Single555bf', 'Singlepyram', 'Singleskewb']9999Maarten Smit9['Average222', 'Average333bf', 'Average333fm', 'Averageclock', 'Averagepyram', 'Averagesq1', 'Singleclock', 'Singleminx', 'Singlesq1']9776Michał Halczuk9['Average444', 'Average555', 'Average666', 'Average777', 'Averagesq1', 'Single555', 'Single666', 'Single777', 'Singlesq1']9999Oscar Roth Andersen9['Averageminx', 'Averagepyram', 'Averageskewb', 'Single333fm', 'Single333oh', 'Single555bf', 'Singleminx', 'Singlepyram', 'Singleskewb']9998Sebastiano Tronto9['Average333bf', 'Average333fm', 'Average333oh', 'Single333bf', 'Single333fm', 'Single333mbf', 'Single333oh', 'Single444bf', 'Single555bf']9999Riley Woo8['Average333bf', 'Average333ft', 'Single333', 'Single333bf', 'Single333mbf', 'Single444bf', 'Single555bf', 'Singleskewb']8888Jakob Kogler8['Average333bf', 'Average666', 'Averageclock', 'Single333bf', 'Single333mbf', 'Single444bf', 'Single555', 'Single555bf']8NoneNoneNoneLucas Etter8['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average444', 'Averageskewb', 'Single222', 'Single333', 'Single333oh', 'Single444']8888Dmitry Kryuzban8['Average333ft', 'Averageclock', 'Averageminx', 'Averagepyram', 'Averagesq1', 'Singleclock', 'Singlepyram', 'Singlesq1']8888Tim Wong8['Average333bf', 'Average444', 'Average666', 'Single333bf', 'Single333mbf', 'Single444bf', 'Single555bf', 'Single666']8888Gabriel Dechichi Barbar8['Average222', 'Average333', 'Average333bf', 'Average333oh', 'Single333', 'Single333bf', 'Single333mbf', 'Single333oh']8888Evan Liu7['Average333fm', 'Average777', 'Averageclock', 'Averageskewb', 'Single333fm', 'Single666', 'Singleclock']7666Nathan Dwyer7['Average333fm', 'Averageclock', 'Averagesq1', 'Single333fm', 'Single333oh', 'Singleskewb', 'Singlesq1']7777Yu Sajima (佐島優)7['Average333', 'Average333ft', 'Averageclock', 'Single333ft', 'Single444', 'Single555', 'Singleclock']7777Blake Thompson7['Average222', 'Average333fm', 'Averageskewb', 'Single333fm', 'Single333oh', 'Singleskewb', 'Singlesq1']7777Andreas Pohl7['Average333bf', 'Average333fm', 'Averageskewb', 'Single333bf', 'Single333mbf', 'Single444bf', 'Single555bf']77NoneNoneOleg Gritsenko7['Average333bf', 'Single222', 'Single333bf', 'Single333fm', 'Single333mbf', 'Single444bf', 'Single555bf']7777Kaijun Lin (林恺俊)7['Average333', 'Average333bf', 'Single333', 'Single333bf', 'Single333mbf', 'Single444bf', 'Single555bf']7777Grzegorz Jałocha7['Average333bf', 'Average333fm', 'Single333bf', 'Single333fm', 'Single333mbf', 'Single444bf', 'Single555bf']7777Cornelius Dieckmann6['Average333', 'Average333bf', 'Average333fm', 'Average333oh', 'Single222', 'Single333oh']665NoneYumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)6['Average333', 'Average333ft', 'Average555', 'Single333', 'Single333oh', 'Single444']6666Linus Fresz6['Average333fm', 'Single333bf', 'Single333fm', 'Single333mbf', 'Single444bf', 'Single555bf']6666Jakub Kipa5['Average222', 'Average333ft', 'Averagepyram', 'Single333ft', 'Singlepyram']5555Yi-Fan Wu (吳亦凡)5['Average444', 'Average555', 'Average666', 'Single444', 'Singleskewb']555NoneHenrik Buus Aagaard5['Average333ft', 'Single333fm', 'Single333ft', 'Singlepyram', 'Singlesq1']555NoneDaniel Gracia Ortiz5['Average222', 'Average333bf', 'Averagesq1', 'Singleskewb', 'Singlesq1']555NoneJakub Wolniewicz5['Average222', 'Average333oh', 'Averagepyram', 'Singlepyram', 'Singlesq1']5555Kevin Hays5['Average555', 'Average666', 'Single555', 'Single666', 'Single777']5554Kit Clement5['Average333fm', 'Averageclock', 'Averageskewb', 'Singleclock', 'Singleskewb']5555Piotr Michał Padlewski5['Averagepyram', 'Averagesq1', 'Single333fm', 'Singlepyram', 'Singlesq1']4444Kennan LeJeune5['Average222', 'Average333', 'Averageskewb', 'Single222', 'Singleskewb']5555Oleksii Lukin (Олексій Лукін)5['Averageminx', 'Averagepyram', 'Averagesq1', 'Singleminx', 'Singlepyram']5555Christopher Olson4['Average222', 'Averageskewb', 'Single222', 'Single333oh']4444Kim Jokinen4['Averagepyram', 'Singleclock', 'Singlepyram', 'Singleskewb']4444Niko Ronkainen4['Average333fm', 'Averageclock', 'Averageskewb', 'Singleclock']4444Filip Pasławski4['Averageskewb', 'Single555', 'Singlepyram', 'Singleskewb']4444Jules Desjardin4['Average333', 'Averagepyram', 'Averagesq1', 'Singlepyram']4444Vincent Sheu4['Average333fm', 'Single222', 'Single333fm', 'Single555bf']4444Bingliang Li (李炳良)4['Averageminx', 'Averagesq1', 'Singleminx', 'Singlesq1']4444Hendry Cahyadi3['Average333bf', 'Single333ft', 'Singlepyram']3333Marcin Jakubowski3['Averageclock', 'Singleclock', 'Singlepyram']3333Nathaniel Berg3['Averageclock', 'Averagepyram', 'Singleclock']3333Vladislav Shavelskiy3['Average777', 'Single666', 'Single777']3333Nathan Azaria3['Averageclock', 'Averagesq1', 'Singleclock']3333Riadi Arsandi3['Averagepyram', 'Single333ft', 'Singlepyram']3333Pierre Bouvier3['Averageclock', 'Averagesq1', 'Singleclock']3333Adrian Lehmann3['Average333bf', 'Single333bf', 'Single333fm']3333Marcell Endrey3['Average333bf', 'Single444bf', 'Single555bf']3333Tomas Kristiansson3['Averagesq1', 'Single333mbf', 'Singlesq1']3333Marcin Kowalczyk3['Average333bf', 'Single333bf', 'Single333mbf']3333Milán Baticz2['Average333bf', 'Singlepyram']22NoneNoneEric Limeback2['Average333', 'Single333mbf']2222Sebastian Weyer2['Average444', 'Single444']2222Shao-Heng Hung (洪紹恆)2['Singleclock', 'Singlepyram']2222Lin Chen (陈霖)2['Average666', 'Single777']2222Jonatan Kłosko2['Averageskewb', 'Singleskewb']2222Gabriel Pereira Campanha2['Average333ft', 'Single333ft']2222Oliver Frost2['Single444bf', 'Single555bf']2222Christian Kaserer1['Single222']1111Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭)1['Single333fm']1111Sam Zhixiao Wang (王志骁)1['Singleclock']1111Brandon Harnish1['Singleskewb']1111






Spoiler: People with smallest subsets of events dominated (N-4)




*Name**Amount**Events**N-3 result**N-2 result**N-1 result**N-0 result*Louis Cormier1['Averageminx']1111Feliks Zemdegs1['Average777']1111Evan Liu1['Averageclock']1111Mats Valk1['Single333']1111Sébastien Auroux1['Average333fm']1111Przemysław Kaleta1['Average333oh']1111Drew Brads1['Averagepyram']1111Lucas Etter1['Average222']1111Oscar Roth Andersen1['Singlepyram']1111Sebastian Weyer1['Average444']1111Kevin Hays1['Average666']1111Christian Kaserer1['Single222']1111Vladislav Shavelskiy1['Single777']1111Jonatan Kłosko1['Averageskewb']1111Gabriel Pereira Campanha1['Average333ft']1111Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭)1['Single333fm']1111Kaijun Lin (林恺俊)1['Average333bf']1111Vincent Sheu1['Average333fm']1111Bingliang Li (李炳良)1['Averagesq1']1111Grzegorz Jałocha1['Single555bf']1111Oliver Frost1['Single444bf']1111Sam Zhixiao Wang (王志骁)1['Singleclock']1111Marcin Kowalczyk1['Single333mbf']1111Brandon Harnish1['Singleskewb']1111Yu Nakajima (中島悠)2['Average333ft', 'Single555']2223Antoine Cantin2['Average333oh', 'Averageskewb']2224John Brechon2['Averageminx', 'Singleskewb']3579Robert Yau2['Single444', 'Singlesq1']2223Simon Westlund2['Average333fm', 'Singleminx']2223Daniel Sheppard2['Average333fm', 'Single555bf']2222Bence Barát2['Average777', 'Single777']2222Erik Akkersdijk2['Average444', 'Single333fm']2223Dan Cohen2['Average222', 'Averagesq1']235NoneEmanuel Rheinert2['Average333fm', 'Averagesq1']2222Ivan Zabrodin2['Singleclock', 'Singleskewb']2222Wojciech Knott2['Average333ft', 'Averageclock']2223Jayden McNeill2['Averageskewb', 'Averagesq1']2224Carlos Méndez García-Barroso2['Average222', 'Averageclock']2224Milán Baticz2['Average333bf', 'Singlepyram']22NoneNoneNathan Dwyer2['Averagesq1', 'Singleskewb']2222Walker Welch2['Single333fm', 'Singleskewb']2222Rami Sbahi2['Average222', 'Average333ft']2223Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)2['Average333bf', 'Average333ft']2223Callum Hales-Jepp2['Average333ft', 'Single333mbf']2235SeungBeom Cho (조승범)2['Average222', 'Singleskewb']2222Corey Sakowski2['Average333bf', 'Singleskewb']2223Kim Jokinen2['Averagepyram', 'Singleskewb']2222Riley Woo2['Single333bf', 'Singleskewb']2224Maarten Smit2['Averageclock', 'Singlesq1']2223Vincent Hartanto Utomo2['Average444', 'Averagepyram']2222Marcin Zalewski2['Single333bf', 'Single333oh']2235Jakub Kipa2['Average333ft', 'Singlepyram']2223Ainesh Sevellaraja2['Averagepyram', 'Single555bf']2246Michał Halczuk2['Average777', 'Averagesq1']2235Yu Sajima (佐島優)2['Single555', 'Singleclock']2235Dmitry Kryuzban2['Averagepyram', 'Singlesq1']2222Tim Wong2['Average666', 'Single333mbf']2235Niko Ronkainen2['Averageskewb', 'Singleclock']2223Linus Fresz2['Average333fm', 'Single444bf']2222Eric Limeback2['Average333', 'Single333mbf']2222Filip Pasławski2['Averageskewb', 'Single555']2223Shao-Heng Hung (洪紹恆)2['Singleclock', 'Singlepyram']2222Gabriel Dechichi Barbar2['Single333mbf', 'Single333oh']2225Nathan Azaria2['Averagesq1', 'Singleclock']2223Piotr Michał Padlewski2['Singlepyram', 'Singlesq1']2223Lin Chen (陈霖)2['Average666', 'Single777']222NoneKennan LeJeune2['Averageskewb', 'Single222']2224Alexander Lau2['Average333', 'Single333fm']22310Bill Wang2['Average222', 'Single444']2222Adrian Lehmann2['Average333bf', 'Single333fm']2222Sebastiano Tronto2['Average333fm', 'Single333bf']2222Marcell Endrey2['Average333bf', 'Single444bf']2223Tomas Kristiansson2['Single333mbf', 'Singlesq1']2222Lucas Wesche3['Average333fm', 'Averageminx', 'Single666']3347Jan Bentlage3['Average333fm', 'Averageskewb', 'Singlesq1']3333Mitchell Lane3['Average666', 'Averageskewb', 'Single333']3333Jorge Castillo Matas3['Single222', 'Singlepyram', 'Singleskewb']3333Cornelius Dieckmann3['Average333', 'Average333fm', 'Single222']335NoneHendry Cahyadi3['Average333bf', 'Single333ft', 'Singlepyram']333NoneTimothy Sun3['Average333bf', 'Average333fm', 'Average333ft']3346Yi-Fan Wu (吳亦凡)3['Average444', 'Single444', 'Singleskewb']335NoneMichał Pleskowicz3['Average333fm', 'Average333oh', 'Singleminx']35811Daniel Gracia Ortiz3['Average333bf', 'Singleskewb', 'Singlesq1']335NoneBlake Thompson3['Single333fm', 'Single333oh', 'Singleskewb']3333Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)3['Average333', 'Average333ft', 'Single333']3334Marcin Jakubowski3['Averageclock', 'Singleclock', 'Singlepyram']3333Nathaniel Berg3['Averageclock', 'Averagepyram', 'Singleclock']333NoneChia-Liang Tai (戴嘉良)3['Averagepyram', 'Singleskewb', 'Singlesq1']3334Julian David3['Average333fm', 'Averagepyram', 'Single555bf']3334Jules Desjardin3['Averagepyram', 'Averagesq1', 'Singlepyram']3333Riadi Arsandi3['Averagepyram', 'Single333ft', 'Singlepyram']3333Kit Clement3['Average333fm', 'Averageskewb', 'Singleclock']3335Pierre Bouvier3['Averageclock', 'Averagesq1', 'Singleclock']3333Christopher Olson4['Average222', 'Averageskewb', 'Single222', 'Single333oh']4444Jakob Kogler4['Average333bf', 'Average666', 'Averageclock', 'Single444bf']46NoneNoneJakub Wolniewicz4['Average222', 'Averagepyram', 'Singlepyram', 'Singlesq1']4444Oleksii Lukin (Олексій Лукін)4['Averageminx', 'Averagepyram', 'Averagesq1', 'Singlepyram']4445Henrik Buus Aagaard5['Average333ft', 'Single333fm', 'Single333ft', 'Singlepyram', 'Singlesq1']555NoneAndreas Pohl5['Average333bf', 'Average333fm', 'Single333bf', 'Single333ft', 'Single444bf']55NoneNoneOleg Gritsenko6['Average333bf', 'Single222', 'Single333bf', 'Single333fm', 'Single333mbf', 'Single555bf']6667Justin Thomas8['Average666', 'Average777', 'Averageclock', 'Averagesq1', 'Single333mbf', 'Single666', 'Single777', 'Singlesq1']10NoneNoneNone




~2 days of runtime. 

Indeed, the thing about Justin Thomas is really odd, anad again, he is missing in the "largest" list. I have no idea how this is possible...

But as your implementation clearly betas mine anyway, I will not spend time with bugfixing. Nice job Stefan.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks, and here's the comparison.



Spoiler: 'N-4' => optimal





```
Suboptimal largest subset:
    SeungBeom Cho (조승범) improves from 12 to 14
    Emanuel Rheinert improves from 14 to 15
    Evan Liu improves from 7 to 18
    Dan Cohen improves from 15 to 17
    Yi-Fan Wu (吳亦凡) improves from 5 to 7
    John Brechon improves from 15 to 24
    Ivan Zabrodin improves from 12 to 13
    Cornelius Dieckmann improves from 6 to 14
    Maarten Smit improves from 9 to 11
    Walker Welch improves from 9 to 10
    Lucas Wesche improves from 10 to 20
    Wojciech Knott improves from 9 to 11
    Nathan Dwyer improves from 7 to 8
    Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢) improves from 6 to 11
    Milán Baticz improves from 2 to 17

Missing largest subset:
    Justin Thomas was missing, now has 10

Suboptimal smallest subset:
    Andreas Pohl improves from 5 to 4
    Justin Thomas improves from 8 to 5
```


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 3, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I have a related request that's slightly hard to describe but I hope you understand:
> 
> ...



Bump. Does anyone understand this request? I can give more examples to help. Also, I guess it could be worth looking through combinations of 31 or 32 rankings since there wouldn't be too much computation time to handle all the calculations?


----------



## Julian (Nov 3, 2014)

fazrulz said:


> I'd be interested to see some sort of analysis regarding 3x3 performance in semi-finals vs finals in major competitions (US Nationals, Euros, Asian Championship, Worlds)
> 
> Eg - Overall average solve time of the finalists in semi finals compared to finals. Then maybe apply it to individuals - who performs best and worst historically in finals.
> 
> ...


Something to note, when many people have a decent chance to make finals (i.e. most of the time) what you're noticing should tend to be the case. This is because to be in the finals, people near the cutoff likely got better than average averages. But once in the finals, changes are they'll get times more normal for them. In practice, you could assume this would be amplified by nerves. 
Hard to articulate what I'm trying to say


----------



## Faz (Nov 3, 2014)

Julian said:


> Something to note, when many people have a decent chance to make finals (i.e. most of the time) what you're noticing should tend to be the case. This is because to be in the finals, people near the cutoff likely got better than average averages. But once in the finals, changes are they'll get times more normal for them. In practice, you could assume this would be amplified by nerves.
> Hard to articulate what I'm trying to say



Ah yes I did consider this - that the lower seeds in the final may have done relatively fast times (personally) in the semi-final, otherwise they wouldn't have even made it to the final. 

Taking only the top 50% of seeds this time

Asian Championship 2014 (top 6 from semi-final)
Semi-finals 10.027
Finals: 10.019 (faster!)

Worlds 2013 (top 8 from semi-final)
Semi finals: 9.071
Finals: 9.649


----------



## Stefan (Nov 3, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Bump. Does anyone understand this request? I can give more examples to help. Also, I guess it could be worth looking through combinations of 31 or 32 rankings since there wouldn't be too much computation time to handle all the calculations?



I think I understand, and I'm going to add it to my program (the one that does all 2^33 subsets). I had already seen that John Brechon dominated the SkewbSingle+MegaminxAverage ranking despite his ranks being "only" 40 and 37, and I want to see more like that.


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 3, 2014)

Yes  This is exactly my motivation behind the request


----------



## Stefan (Nov 4, 2014)

Stefan said:


> I checked all 2^33 subsets. Took about 20 minutes



Google Compute Engine put up a good fight trying to not let me do what I want, but I finally beat it and now my program runs in 6:20  (using 16 processes on one machine)


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Nov 4, 2014)

I would be interested in seeing a list of the most cubers a person has met. 

Saying that you "met" every person that competed at a competition and only counting that person once (no duplicates for multiple competitions).
I am curious how much of the percentage of the entire WCA 1 person has met. (my guess would be about 10%)

(Tried to search but couldn't find anything on this statistic.)

Please also throw in the lowest for fun :tu


----------



## Jakube (Nov 4, 2014)

Spoiler: Cubers, who have met the most other cubers




Ron van Bruchem3632François Courtès3615Tim Reynolds3500Bob Burton3487Arnaud van Galen3462Shelley Chang3435Chris Krueger3434Takao Hashimoto (橋本貴夫)3338Anders Larsson3314István Kocza3255Lars Vandenbergh3122Rowe Hessler3111Sébastien Auroux3111Jeremy Fleischman3002Fangyuan Chang (常方圆)2998Adam Zamora2994Dave Campbell2983Clément Gallet2943Mats Valk2825Bence Barát2817




So your correct, Ron has met around 10% of all cubers. Little bit more in fact. 



Spoiler: Cubers, who have met the fewest other cubers




Tarek Lukasha (طارق لوكاشه)8Therese Ericsson8Munif Khalid Barghouti (منيف خالد البرغوثي)8Tareq alFar (طارق الفار)8Yazan Doofesh (يزن دوفش)8Liv Gjøsæther8Mahmoud Issis (محمود عسعس)8Thibaut Brice8Karl Wassholm8Fauzan Asrian8Andreas Johansson8Rakan Eid (ركان عيد)8Dorian Cron8Taufan Ahadiat8Nick Hunt9Sean Eller9Sergio Garcia Gonzalez9John Shown9Owen Brydon9James Adams9


----------



## Stefan (Nov 4, 2014)

Just some more and code.



Spoiler: Cubers, who have met the most other cubers



Using data from WCA_export502_20141104 and Stefan's WCA Statistics Tools.


*cuber**met**%*Ron van Bruchem363210.62%François Courtès361510.57%Tim Reynolds350010.23%Bob Burton348710.19%Arnaud van Galen346210.12%Shelley Chang343510.04%Chris Krueger343410.04%Takao Hashimoto (橋本貴夫)33389.76%Anders Larsson33149.69%István Kocza32559.52%Lars Vandenbergh31229.13%Rowe Hessler31119.09%Sébastien Auroux31119.09%Jeremy Fleischman30028.78%Fangyuan Chang (常方圆)29988.76%Adam Zamora29948.75%Dave Campbell29838.72%Clément Gallet29438.60%Mats Valk28258.26%Bence Barát28178.24%Hanneke Rijks28048.20%Breandan Vallance27608.07%Dan Cohen27297.98%Erik Akkersdijk27057.91%Joey Gouly27007.89%Devin Corr-Robinett26807.83%Lucas Garron26807.83%Timothy Sun26317.69%Anthony Brooks26277.68%Sinpei Araki (荒木慎平)26037.61%Kian Barry25637.49%Olivér Perge25197.36%Jesús Masanet García24717.22%Ming Zheng (郑鸣)24687.21%Michał Halczuk24437.14%Tyson Mao (毛台勝)23556.88%Dan Dzoan23226.79%Ton Dennenbroek22996.72%Cornelius Dieckmann22856.68%Maria Oey22566.60%Helmut Heilig22506.58%Louis Cormier22056.45%Sarah Strong21836.38%Stefan Pochmann21446.27%Javier Tirado Ortiz21256.21%Corey Sakowski21166.19%Tomasz Żołnowski21116.17%Michał Pleskowicz20976.13%Sanio Kasumovic20956.12%Bruce Norskog20906.11%Henrik Buus Aagaard20726.06%Jean-Louis Mathieu20706.05%Jasmine Lee20696.05%Edward Lin20666.04%Jan Bentlage20516.00%Brúnó Bereczki20465.98%Chris Dzoan20435.97%Shotaro Makisumi (牧角章太郎)20285.93%Justin Jaffray20155.89%Oscar Roth Andersen20125.88%



Spoiler: SQL





```
[NOPARSE]SELECT cuber,
       count(distinct other)-1 met,
      (count(distinct other)-1) / (SELECT count(distinct personId)-1 FROM Results) '%[%]'
FROM (SELECT distinct competitionId, personId cuber FROM Results) a natural join
     (SELECT distinct competitionId, personId other FROM Results) b
GROUP BY cuber
HAVING met >= 2000
ORDER BY met desc;[/NOPARSE]
```


----------



## supercavitation (Nov 4, 2014)

Jakube said:


> Spoiler: Cubers, who have met the most other cubers
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One slight issue with that, and I'm not sure this can be accounted for: by that metric, it's probably me who's met the fewest cubers, because while I was at FMC USA 2014, I was at a location where 6 people competed, and I was the only one who went to FMC USA 2014 as their first comp. I wonder if there's a way to account for multi-location competitions?


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Nov 4, 2014)

Now that p the Hasselt results are up and I am gonna ask again, could someone search top 10 for 2x2 single and average sum of ranks for Europe.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 4, 2014)

supercavitation said:


> One slight issue with that, and I'm not sure this can be accounted for: by that metric, it's probably me who's met the fewest cubers, because while I was at FMC USA 2014, I was at a location where 6 people competed, and I was the only one who went to FMC USA 2014 as their first comp. I wonder if there's a way to account for multi-location competitions?



Hmm, good point. Can't be done with the WCA database alone, as that one doesn't know it was multi-location and who was where. Also, you could have been at the same competition as someone else but never met because you were there on different days. Or you actually did meet someone at a competition but at least one of you didn't compete there.

In that sense, we have both false positives and false negatives and we should probably put quotes around "met" like Walker actually did in his request, or write what we actually mean.


----------



## STOCKY7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Two similar but different Q's...

What's the shortest time that has won MBLD in a competition?

What is the lowest score that has won MBLD in a competition?


----------



## Stefan (Nov 6, 2014)

STOCKY7 said:


> What's the shortest time that has won MBLD in a competition?
> 
> What is the lowest score that has won MBLD in a competition?



https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=Korea2010&allResults=1#333mbf


----------



## CyanSandwich (Nov 6, 2014)

How about the worst result to win MBLD? i.e slowest 0 points time to win.

It might be me with 3/6 in 36:36


----------



## Lid (Nov 7, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> How about the worst result to win MBLD?


Tomás Mansilla 3/6 42:17


----------



## CyanSandwich (Nov 7, 2014)

Lid said:


> Tomás Mansilla 3/6 42:17


Oh cool. Thanks!


----------



## rybaby (Nov 7, 2014)

How many people have competed in a competition but have never done 3x3?


----------



## Lid (Nov 7, 2014)

There are 34209 persons in the database & 32907 have a 3x3 single, another 136 have just DNFs = 1166 that have never done 3x3x3.

_WCA_export502_20141104_


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 7, 2014)

Lid said:


> There are 34209 persons in the database & 32907 have a 3x3 single, another 136 have just DNFs = 1166 that have never done 3x3x3.
> 
> _WCA_export502_20141104_



Which one of those 1166 people has the highest sum of ranks?


----------



## Randomno (Nov 7, 2014)

Lid said:


> There are 34209 persons in the database & 32907 have a 3x3 single, another 136 have just DNFs = 1166 that have never done 3x3x3.
> 
> _WCA_export502_20141104_



There was a guy who posted recently about 6x6 as his only event at US Nats 2014...


----------



## Randomno (Nov 7, 2014)

List of countries by number of WRs set?


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 7, 2014)

Randomno said:


> There was a guy who posted recently about 6x6 as his only event at US Nats 2014...





Aussie said:


> Look at my WCA Profile: 2014GREE02. I've only competed in 6x6 and 7x7.



there you go.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Nov 7, 2014)

Best average to not make podium for each event


----------



## Lid (Nov 7, 2014)

Randomno said:


> List of countries by number of WRs set?





Spoiler: WR Singles by Country





```
65      USA
37      Poland
36      Hungary
34      Australia
32      Japan
32      Netherlands
30      China
26      Germany
16      Sweden
12      Finland
10      France
9       United Kingdom
7       Belgium
5       Denmark
4       Canada
3       Korea
3       Israel
3       Italy
2       Brazil
2       Malaysia
2       Taiwan
2       Czech Republic
2       Spain
2       Indonesia
1       Russia
1       Thailand
1       Philippines
1       Romania
1       Mexico
1       India
1       Hong Kong
```






Spoiler: WR Averages by Country





```
60      USA
41      Japan
36      Poland
32      Australia
27      Netherlands
27      China
21      Hungary
16      Germany
12      Sweden
11      France
8       Belgium
7       Finland
5       Canada
4       Denmark
4       Taiwan
4       Korea
3       Italy
2       Hong Kong
1       Indonesia
1       India
1       Thailand
1       Czech Republic
1       United Kingdom
1       Brazil
```






Spoiler: Total WRs by Country





```
125     USA
73      Japan
73      Poland
66      Australia
59      Netherlands
57      Hungary
57      China
42      Germany
28      Sweden
21      France
19      Finland
15      Belgium
10      United Kingdom
9       Denmark
9       Canada
7       Korea
6       Italy
6       Taiwan
3       Czech Republic
3       Hong Kong
3       Brazil
3       Indonesia
3       Israel
2       India
2       Spain
2       Malaysia
2       Thailand
1       Russia
1       Romania
1       Philippines
1       Mexico
```


----------



## Randomno (Nov 7, 2014)

Lid said:


> Spoiler: WR Singles by Country
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, UK has 9 singles but only 1 average?


----------



## Rcuber123 (Nov 7, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Thanks, UK has 9 singles but only 1 average?



Because there aren't averages for big blind


----------



## Lid (Nov 7, 2014)

Rcuber123 said:


> Best average to not make podium for each event




```
event   avg      comp
333     8.61     Euro2014
444     33.45    Euro2014
555     1:10.09  Euro2014
222     2.54     USNationals2014
333oh   14.55    USNationals2014
333ft   47.20    Euro2014
minx    54.63    WC2013
pyram   4.49     JakartaSpeedcubing2013
sq1     15.07    CubeSplashing2014
clock   8.35     Euro2014
skewb   5.10     Wiscube2014
666     2:18.12  Euro2014
777     3:06.98  WC2013
```


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Nov 7, 2014)

Lid said:


> ```
> event   avg      comp
> 333     8.61     Euro2014
> 444     33.45    Euro2014
> ...




Ohey thats my 5.10 Skewb average.

Could have easily been a 4.4ish average and still wouldn't have podium'd :3


----------



## mande (Nov 8, 2014)

How about best singles to not make podium? (BLDs and FMC)


----------



## Lid (Nov 8, 2014)

mande said:


> How about best singles to not make podium? (BLDs and FMC)




```
333bf   34.95         WC2013
333fm   27            WC2013
444bf   4:08.43       WC2013
555bf   14:17.00      WelwynGardenCity2014
333mbf  21/26 59:22   Euro2012
```

_WCA_export502_20141104_


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 9, 2014)

What single round of 3x3 had the most sub 8 singles? sub 7?


----------



## Ronxu (Nov 10, 2014)

Username said:


> Could someone that's bored calculate the optimal Finnish 2 and 3 man guildford challenge team judging by official averages? We kinda wanna try it next comp



pls?


----------



## Jakube (Nov 10, 2014)

Ronxu said:


> pls?



Best 3-man guildford challenge team is:
Niko Ronkainen: 222, 666, clock, pyram, sq1 (256.66 seconds)
Anssi Vanhala: 333, 555, minx, 333ft (260.31 seconds)
Niko Paavilainen: 444, 777, 333oh (252.45 seconds)
Total 260.31 seconds (4:20.31)

Best 2-person guildford challenge team is:
Niko Ronkainen: 222, 333, 444, 666, 333oh, clock, pyram, sq1, 333ft (450.87 seconds)
Max Granlund: 555, 777, minx (450.10 seconds)
Total: 450.87 seconds (7:30.87)

You should probably specify which persons are allowed, to get some usefull informations. For instance, I'm not sure, if Anssi is still active or not.


----------



## Ronxu (Nov 10, 2014)

Jakube said:


> Best 3-man guildford challenge team is:
> Niko Ronkainen: 222, 666, clock, pyram, sq1 (256.66 seconds)
> Anssi Vanhala: 333, 555, minx, 333ft (260.31 seconds)
> Niko Paavilainen: 444, 777, 333oh (252.45 seconds)
> ...



Thanks. Could you do the same without Anssi and Ville Seppänen?


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 10, 2014)

I know this is getting a bit off topic but I am surprised that Kim doesn't seem to be part of the solution?


----------



## Jakube (Nov 10, 2014)

I redid the computation (and also improved the speed of it by a factor of 10000 or so). Also it shows you the top 10 combinations.



Spoiler: Best 3-person teams excluding Anssi and Ville



Elmo Tiitola: 666, 555, 222 (266.4 seconds)
Niko Ronkainen: 333ft, 444, sq1, 333, 333oh, clock, pyram (250.16 seconds)
Niko Paavilainen: 777, minx (269.1 seconds)
Total: 269.1

Elmo Tiitola: 666, 555 (262.71 seconds)
Niko Ronkainen: 333ft, 444, sq1, 222, 333, 333oh, clock, pyram (253.29 seconds)
Niko Paavilainen: 777, minx (269.1 seconds)
Total: 269.1

Elmo Tiitola: 666, 444, 222, 333, 333oh (258.16 seconds)
Niko Ronkainen: 555, 333ft, sq1, clock, pyram (265.31 seconds)
Niko Paavilainen: 777, minx (269.1 seconds)
Total: 269.1

Elmo Tiitola: 666, 444, 333, 333oh (254.47 seconds)
Niko Ronkainen: 555, 333ft, sq1, 222, clock, pyram (268.44 seconds)
Niko Paavilainen: 777, minx (269.1 seconds)
Total: 269.1

Niko Ronkainen: 555, 333ft, 444, clock (267.51 seconds)
Max Granlund: 666, sq1, 222, 333, 333oh, pyram (267.35 seconds)
Niko Paavilainen: 777, minx (269.1 seconds)
Total: 269.1

Niko Ronkainen: 555, 333ft, sq1, 222, clock, pyram (268.44 seconds)
Max Granlund: 666, 444, 333, 333oh (265.57 seconds)
Niko Paavilainen: 777, minx (269.1 seconds)
Total: 269.1

Niko Ronkainen: 333ft, 444, sq1, 222, 333, 333oh, clock, pyram (253.29 seconds)
Max Granlund: 666, 555 (268.24 seconds)
Niko Paavilainen: 777, minx (269.1 seconds)
Total: 269.1

Niko Ronkainen: 555, 333ft, 222, 333, 333oh, clock, pyram (259.39 seconds)
Max Granlund: 666, 444, sq1 (269.6 seconds)
Niko Paavilainen: 777, minx (269.1 seconds)
Total: 269.6

Niko Ronkainen: 555, 333ft, sq1, clock, pyram (265.31 seconds)
Max Granlund: 666, 444, 222, 333, 333oh (269.61 seconds)
Niko Paavilainen: 777, minx (269.1 seconds)
Total: 269.61

Niko Ronkainen: 555, 333ft, 444, 222, clock (270.64 seconds)
Max Granlund: 666, sq1, 333, 333oh, pyram (263.31 seconds)
Niko Paavilainen: 777, minx (269.1 seconds)
Total: 270.64





Spoiler: Best 2-person teams excluding Anssi and Ville



Niko Ronkainen: 666, 333ft, sq1, 222, 333, 333oh, clock (394.65 seconds)
Niko Paavilainen: 777, 555, minx, 444, pyram (391.79 seconds)
Total: 394.65

Niko Ronkainen: 555, minx, 333ft, sq1, 333, clock (394.86 seconds)
Niko Paavilainen: 777, 666, 444, 222, 333oh, pyram (395.23 seconds)
Total: 395.23

Niko Ronkainen: 666, 333ft, sq1, 333, 333oh, clock (391.52 seconds)
Niko Paavilainen: 777, 555, minx, 444, 222, pyram (395.7 seconds)
Total: 395.7

Niko Ronkainen: 666, 333ft, sq1, 333, 333oh, clock, pyram (396.83 seconds)
Niko Paavilainen: 777, 555, minx, 444, 222 (390.32 seconds)
Total: 396.83

Niko Ronkainen: 555, minx, 333ft, sq1, 222, clock, pyram (390.89 seconds)
Niko Paavilainen: 777, 666, 444, 333, 333oh (397.02 seconds)
Total: 397.02

Niko Ronkainen: minx, 333ft, 444, sq1, 222, 333, 333oh, clock, pyram (375.74 seconds)
Niko Paavilainen: 777, 666, 555 (397.14 seconds)
Total: 397.14

Niko Ronkainen: 666, 333ft, sq1, 222, 333oh, clock, pyram (387.55 seconds)
Niko Paavilainen: 777, 555, minx, 444, 333 (397.49 seconds)
Total: 397.49

Niko Ronkainen: 555, minx, 333ft, sq1, 222, 333, clock (397.99 seconds)
Niko Paavilainen: 777, 666, 444, 333oh, pyram (391.32 seconds)
Total: 397.99

Niko Ronkainen: 666, 333ft, sq1, 222, 333, 333oh, clock, pyram (399.96 seconds)
Niko Paavilainen: 777, 555, minx, 444 (386.41 seconds)
Total: 399.96

Niko Ronkainen: 555, minx, 333ft, sq1, 333, clock, pyram (400.17 seconds)
Niko Paavilainen: 777, 666, 444, 222, 333oh (389.85 seconds)
Total: 400.17



Basically the two Niko's are necessary, to form an optimal 3-person team use Elmo or Max.


----------



## Ronxu (Nov 10, 2014)

Jakube said:


> I redid the computation (and also improved the speed of it by a factor of 10000 or so). Also it shows you the top 10 combinations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tyvm 4 gj stats. Will do some attempts next comp.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 10, 2014)

I dislike that the top teams are variations of the same people over and over again. I propose (talking about 3-person teams because it's more general):

1) Break ties like the multiple 269.1 by considering the second-worst sum (reasoning: if the team member with the worst sum has a good day and performs better than the member with the expected second-worst sum, then that latter member determines the team's total). If there's still a tie, consider the third-worst sum.

2a) Show only non-overlapping teams. So the three people forming the top team are not available for any other teams. In particular, the same team of the same people doesn't get repeated over and over again just with different partitions of the events (like the two Nikos filling the whole top 10).

Now... how about worldwide top teams? And a country ranking, with each country represented by its top team? With and without inactive cubers (let's call someone inactive if they haven't competed for over a year).

Edit:

Proposal 2b) as alternative to proposal 2a): Only teams whose members aren't all in higher-ranked teams already. So for example:
#1: Niko1+Niko2
#2: Niko1+Foo
#3: Niko2+Bar
But now no teams consisting only of Niko1, Niko2, Foo and Bar. I think I like this better than proposal 2a), because it shows the second-best possible team (how close is Foo to stealing Niko1 from Niko2?).

Proposal 2c as another alternative: Just don't allow the exact same teams to appear multiple times (i.e. not Niko1+Niko2 again, but #4: Foo+Bar would be ok).

The same 2* proposals also apply for other team events, for example for Team-BLD rankings. Don't know which variation is best.


----------



## Jakube (Nov 10, 2014)

Implemented the two ideas (1. and 2c). Actually I thought of 2c before I posted the Finish team, but I was too lazy for coding. 



Spoiler: Top 3-person teams for the guildford_challenge in Finland



Anssi Vanhala: 5x5 Cube, Megaminx, Rubik's Cube: With feet, Rubik's Cube (260.31 seconds)
Niko Paavilainen: 7x7 Cube, 4x4 Cube, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed (256.36 seconds)
Niko Ronkainen: 6x6 Cube, Square-1, Rubik's Clock, Pyraminx (253.53 seconds)
Total: 260.31 

Anssi Vanhala: 5x5 Cube, Megaminx, Rubik's Cube: With feet, Rubik's Clock (261.46 seconds)
Max Granlund: 6x6 Cube, Square-1, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed (249.68 seconds)
Niko Paavilainen: 7x7 Cube, 4x4 Cube, Rubik's Cube, Pyraminx (249.38 seconds)
Total: 261.46 

Kim Jokinen: 6x6 Cube, Square-1, Rubik's Clock (262.77 seconds)
Niko Paavilainen: 7x7 Cube, 4x4 Cube, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Pyraminx (261.74 seconds)
Anssi Vanhala: 5x5 Cube, Megaminx, Rubik's Cube: With feet, Rubik's Cube (260.31 seconds)
Total: 262.77 

Niko Paavilainen: 7x7 Cube, Megaminx (269.1 seconds)
Elmo Tiitola: 6x6 Cube, 5x5 Cube (262.71 seconds)
Niko Ronkainen: Rubik's Cube: With feet, 4x4 Cube, Square-1, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Rubik's Clock, Pyraminx (253.29 seconds)
Total: 269.1 

Niko Paavilainen: 7x7 Cube, Megaminx (269.1 seconds)
Niko Ronkainen: 5x5 Cube, Rubik's Cube: With feet, 4x4 Cube, Rubik's Clock (267.51 seconds)
Max Granlund: 6x6 Cube, Square-1, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Pyraminx (267.35 seconds)
Total: 269.1 

Kim Jokinen: 6x6 Cube, 4x4 Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed (279.21 seconds)
Niko Ronkainen: 5x5 Cube, Rubik's Cube: With feet, Square-1, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube, Rubik's Clock (275.54 seconds)
Niko Paavilainen: 7x7 Cube, Megaminx, Pyraminx (274.48 seconds)
Total: 279.21 

Niko Ronkainen: 6x6 Cube, 4x4 Cube, Square-1 (291.89 seconds)
Max Granlund: 7x7 Cube, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube (284.26 seconds)
Anssi Vanhala: 5x5 Cube, Megaminx, Rubik's Cube: With feet, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Rubik's Clock, Pyraminx (283.8 seconds)
Total: 291.89 

Elmo Tiitola: 7x7 Cube (294.84 seconds)
Max Granlund: 6x6 Cube, 4x4 Cube, Square-1, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube (285.43 seconds)
Anssi Vanhala: 5x5 Cube, Megaminx, Rubik's Cube: With feet, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Rubik's Clock, Pyraminx (283.8 seconds)
Total: 294.84 

Niko Ronkainen: 6x6 Cube, 4x4 Cube, Square-1, 2x2 Cube (295.02 seconds)
Elmo Tiitola: 7x7 Cube (294.84 seconds)
Anssi Vanhala: 5x5 Cube, Megaminx, Rubik's Cube: With feet, Rubik's Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Rubik's Clock, Pyraminx (294.58 seconds)
Total: 295.02 

Kim Jokinen: 6x6 Cube, 4x4 Cube, Square-1 (296.41 seconds)
Max Granlund: 7x7 Cube, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube (284.26 seconds)
Anssi Vanhala: 5x5 Cube, Megaminx, Rubik's Cube: With feet, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Rubik's Clock, Pyraminx (283.8 seconds)
Total: 296.41





Spoiler: Top 2-person teams for the guildford_challenge in Finland



Niko Ronkainen: 6x6 Cube, Rubik's Cube: With feet, Square-1, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Rubik's Clock (394.65 seconds)
Niko Paavilainen: 7x7 Cube, 5x5 Cube, Megaminx, 4x4 Cube, Pyraminx (391.79 seconds)
Total: 394.65 

Kim Jokinen: Megaminx, Rubik's Cube: With feet, 4x4 Cube, Square-1, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube, Rubik's Clock, Pyraminx (418.99 seconds)
Niko Paavilainen: 7x7 Cube, 6x6 Cube, 5x5 Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed (416.67 seconds)
Total: 418.99 

Niko Ronkainen: 6x6 Cube, Rubik's Cube: With feet, 4x4 Cube, Square-1, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Rubik's Clock, Pyraminx (450.87 seconds)
Max Granlund: 7x7 Cube, 5x5 Cube, Megaminx (450.1 seconds)
Total: 450.87 

Elmo Tiitola: 7x7 Cube, 6x6 Cube, 2x2 Cube (473.51 seconds)
Niko Ronkainen: 5x5 Cube, Megaminx, Rubik's Cube: With feet, 4x4 Cube, Square-1, Rubik's Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Rubik's Clock, Pyraminx (473.02 seconds)
Total: 473.51 

Niko Paavilainen: 7x7 Cube, 6x6 Cube, 5x5 Cube, 4x4 Cube, Rubik's Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Pyraminx (476.42 seconds)
Konsta Jukka: Megaminx, Rubik's Cube: With feet, Square-1, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Clock (469.26 seconds)
Total: 476.42 

Kim Jokinen: 7x7 Cube, Megaminx, 4x4 Cube, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube, Pyraminx (480.44 seconds)
Niko Ronkainen: 6x6 Cube, 5x5 Cube, Rubik's Cube: With feet, Square-1, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Rubik's Clock (479.52 seconds)
Total: 480.44 

Ville Seppänen: 7x7 Cube, Megaminx, Square-1, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed (485.47 seconds)
Niko Ronkainen: 6x6 Cube, 5x5 Cube, Rubik's Cube: With feet, 4x4 Cube, Rubik's Cube, Rubik's Clock, Pyraminx (482.81 seconds)
Total: 485.47 

Max Granlund: 7x7 Cube, 6x6 Cube, Square-1 (489.25 seconds)
Anssi Vanhala: 5x5 Cube, Megaminx, Rubik's Cube: With feet, 4x4 Cube, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Rubik's Clock, Pyraminx (348.11 seconds)
Total: 489.25 

Kim Jokinen: 5x5 Cube, Megaminx, Rubik's Cube: With feet, Square-1, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Rubik's Clock, Pyraminx (498.68 seconds)
Max Granlund: 7x7 Cube, 6x6 Cube, 4x4 Cube (497.39 seconds)
Total: 498.68 

Kim Jokinen: 5x5 Cube, Megaminx, Rubik's Cube: With feet, 4x4 Cube, Square-1, Rubik's Clock, Pyraminx (509.94 seconds)
Elmo Tiitola: 7x7 Cube, 6x6 Cube, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed (507.35 seconds)
Total: 509.94



I didn't exclude any persons for these teams, but 3 of the 10 teams don't include Anssi.


----------



## Jakube (Nov 10, 2014)

Here is also the country ranking for best 3-person guildford:

1. USA: 193.08 seconds
2. Poland: 197.98 seconds
3. Japan: 202.75 seconds
4. Canada: 209.79 seconds
5. Germany: 212.53 seconds
6. United Kingdom: 215.38 seconds
7. Russia: 216.95 seconds
8. Hungary: 225.04 seconds
9. Korea: 227.2 seconds
10. Netherlands: 228.38 seconds



Spoiler: Full list with all details



*1. USA: 193.08 seconds*
Kevin Hays: 6x6 Cube, 5x5 Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed (193.08 seconds)
Rami Sbahi: Megaminx, Rubik's Cube: With feet, 4x4 Cube, Square-1, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube, Rubik's Clock, Skewb (192.43 seconds)
Kevin Costello III: 7x7 Cube, Pyraminx (191.52 seconds)
*2. Poland: 197.98 seconds*
Michał Halczuk: 6x6 Cube, 5x5 Cube, Square-1 (197.98 seconds)
Wojciech Knott: Megaminx, Rubik's Cube: With feet, 4x4 Cube, Rubik's Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Rubik's Clock, Pyraminx, Skewb (189.96 seconds)
Cezary Rokita: 7x7 Cube, 2x2 Cube (188.57 seconds)
*3. Japan: 202.75 seconds*
Tomoya Iida (飯田朋也): 7x7 Cube (202.75 seconds)
Sei Sugama (洲鎌星): 5x5 Cube, Megaminx, 4x4 Cube, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Pyraminx (202.06 seconds)
Yu Nakajima (中島悠): 6x6 Cube, Rubik's Cube: With feet, Square-1, Rubik's Clock, Skewb (201.26 seconds)
*4. Canada: 209.79 seconds*
Louis Cormier: 7x7 Cube (209.79 seconds)
Emily Wang: 6x6 Cube, 5x5 Cube, 2x2 Cube (202.6 seconds)
Antoine Cantin: Megaminx, Rubik's Cube: With feet, 4x4 Cube, Square-1, Rubik's Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Rubik's Clock, Pyraminx, Skewb (201.4 seconds)
*5. Germany: 212.53 seconds*
Simon Stannek: 7x7 Cube, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube (212.53 seconds)
Lucas Wesche: 5x5 Cube, Megaminx, Rubik's Cube: With feet, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Skewb (212.14 seconds)
Emanuel Rheinert: 6x6 Cube, 4x4 Cube, Square-1, Rubik's Clock, Pyraminx (210.78 seconds)
*6. United Kingdom: 215.38 seconds*
Breandan Vallance: 6x6 Cube, 5x5 Cube, Rubik's Cube (215.38 seconds)
Sameer Mahmood: 7x7 Cube (215.08 seconds)
Robert Yau: Megaminx, Rubik's Cube: With feet, 4x4 Cube, Square-1, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Rubik's Clock, Pyraminx, Skewb (207.21 seconds)
*7. Russia: 216.95 seconds*
Ivan Torgashov: 6x6 Cube, 5x5 Cube, Skewb (216.95 seconds)
Ivan Zabrodin: Megaminx, Rubik's Cube: With feet, Square-1, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Rubik's Clock (215.93 seconds)
Vladislav Shavelskiy: 7x7 Cube, 4x4 Cube, Pyraminx (215.11 seconds)
*8. Hungary: 225.04 seconds*
Péter Pozsgai: 5x5 Cube, Rubik's Cube: With feet, Square-1, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed (225.04 seconds)
Milán Baticz: 6x6 Cube, Megaminx, Rubik's Clock (225.0 seconds)
Bence Barát: 7x7 Cube, 4x4 Cube, Pyraminx, Skewb (224.0 seconds)
*9. Korea: 227.2 seconds*
Yunsu Nam (남윤수): 5x5 Cube, Rubik's Cube: With feet, 4x4 Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Rubik's Clock (227.2 seconds)
Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호): 6x6 Cube, Megaminx, Rubik's Cube, Pyraminx, Skewb (226.35 seconds)
Yi Seung-Woo (이승우): 7x7 Cube, Square-1, 2x2 Cube (222.41 seconds)
*10. Netherlands: 228.38 seconds*
Maarten Smit: 6x6 Cube, Square-1, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Rubik's Clock, Pyraminx (228.38 seconds)
Erik Akkersdijk: 5x5 Cube, Megaminx, Rubik's Cube: With feet, 4x4 Cube, Skewb (226.16 seconds)
Mats Valk: 7x7 Cube, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube (225.2 seconds)
*11. China: 230.07 seconds*
Yunqi Ouyang (欧阳韵奇): Megaminx, Rubik's Cube: With feet, Square-1, Rubik's Clock, Pyraminx, Skewb (230.07 seconds)
Kam Chor Kin (甘楚健): 7x7 Cube, 4x4 Cube (224.99 seconds)
Lin Chen (陈霖): 6x6 Cube, 5x5 Cube, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed (222.81 seconds)
*12. Italy: 235.29 seconds*
Marco Rota: Megaminx, Rubik's Cube: With feet, Square-1, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Clock, Pyraminx, Skewb (235.29 seconds)
Massimiliano Iovane: 6x6 Cube, 5x5 Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed (233.36 seconds)
Mattia Furlan: 7x7 Cube, 4x4 Cube, Rubik's Cube (231.98 seconds)
*13. Australia: 238.81 seconds*
Jayden McNeill: 6x6 Cube, 4x4 Cube, Square-1, Rubik's Clock, Pyraminx (238.81 seconds)
Feliks Zemdegs: 7x7 Cube, Megaminx, Rubik's Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed (237.99 seconds)
Ben Adcock: 5x5 Cube, Rubik's Cube: With feet, 2x2 Cube, Skewb (237.9 seconds)
*14. Indonesia: 244.39 seconds*
Fakhri Raihaan: 6x6 Cube, Rubik's Cube: With feet (244.39 seconds)
Achmad Rizki Zakaria: 7x7 Cube, Skewb (238.79 seconds)
Vincent Hartanto Utomo: 5x5 Cube, Megaminx, 4x4 Cube, Square-1, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Rubik's Clock, Pyraminx (236.38 seconds)
*15. Colombia: 253.47 seconds*
Jhon Edinson Arias Parra: 7x7 Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed (253.47 seconds)
Daniel Cano Salgado: 5x5 Cube, Rubik's Cube: With feet, 4x4 Cube, Square-1, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Clock, Skewb (252.47 seconds)
José Leonardo Chaparro Prieto: 6x6 Cube, Megaminx, Rubik's Cube, Pyraminx (249.59 seconds)
*16. Taiwan: 254.44 seconds*
Yi-Fan Wu (吳亦凡): 6x6 Cube, 5x5 Cube, 4x4 Cube (254.44 seconds)
Yueh-Lin Tsai (蔡岳霖): 7x7 Cube, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube, Pyraminx (247.74 seconds)
Chia-Liang Tai (戴嘉良): Megaminx, Rubik's Cube: With feet, Square-1, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Rubik's Clock, Skewb (244.56 seconds)
*17. Finland: 260.31 seconds*
Anssi Vanhala: 5x5 Cube, Megaminx, Rubik's Cube: With feet, Rubik's Cube (260.31 seconds)
Niko Paavilainen: 7x7 Cube, 4x4 Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Pyraminx (257.83 seconds)
Niko Ronkainen: 6x6 Cube, Square-1, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Clock, Skewb (256.51 seconds)
*18. Sweden: 264.14 seconds*
Simon Westlund: 7x7 Cube, Square-1, Rubik's Clock, Pyraminx (264.14 seconds)
Adam Kjörk: 5x5 Cube, Megaminx, Rubik's Cube: With feet, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube (263.25 seconds)
Viktor Ejlertsson: 6x6 Cube, 4x4 Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Skewb (260.24 seconds)
*19. Spain: 266.17 seconds*
Jorge Castillo Matas: 7x7 Cube, Square-1 (266.17 seconds)
Dario Roa Sánchez: 6x6 Cube, 5x5 Cube, 4x4 Cube (264.0 seconds)
Alexander Olleta del Molino: Megaminx, Rubik's Cube: With feet, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Rubik's Clock, Pyraminx, Skewb (252.7 seconds)
*20. Brazil: 268.81 seconds*
Rafael Werneck Cinoto: Megaminx, Rubik's Cube: With feet, Square-1, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Skewb (268.81 seconds)
Pedro Henrique Da Silva Roque: 6x6 Cube, 5x5 Cube, 4x4 Cube, Rubik's Cube (266.34 seconds)
Gustavo Maysonnave Franck: 7x7 Cube, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Clock, Pyraminx (265.4 seconds)
*21. Austria: 269.54 seconds*
Jakob Kogler: 5x5 Cube, Rubik's Cube: With feet, 4x4 Cube, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Clock, Skewb (269.54 seconds)
Daniel Grabski: 6x6 Cube, Megaminx, Rubik's Cube, Pyraminx (267.46 seconds)
Michael Röhrer: 7x7 Cube, Square-1, Rubik's Cube: One-handed (265.16 seconds)
*22. Mexico: 270.56 seconds*
Jorge Leonardo Sánchez Salazar: 6x6 Cube, 5x5 Cube, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Clock (270.56 seconds)
Alexis Rodrigo Cazu Mendoza: 7x7 Cube, Square-1, Pyraminx, Skewb (269.9 seconds)
Stephano Saucedo Reyes: Megaminx, Rubik's Cube: With feet, 4x4 Cube, Rubik's Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed (266.99 seconds)
*23. France: 270.96 seconds*
Gaspard Leleux: 7x7 Cube, Skewb (270.96 seconds)
Abdelhak Kaddour: 6x6 Cube, 5x5 Cube, 4x4 Cube (269.45 seconds)
Rémi Esturoune: Megaminx, Rubik's Cube: With feet, Square-1, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Rubik's Clock, Pyraminx (267.15 seconds)
*24. Denmark: 277.56 seconds*
Matias Rasmussen: 7x7 Cube (277.56 seconds)
Karina Grandjean Beck: 6x6 Cube, Megaminx, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube, Skewb (269.69 seconds)
Henrik Buus Aagaard: 5x5 Cube, Rubik's Cube: With feet, 4x4 Cube, Square-1, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Rubik's Clock, Pyraminx (266.97 seconds)
*25. Ukraine: 280.27 seconds*
Andrii Atamaniuk (Андрій Атаманюк): 7x7 Cube (280.27 seconds)
Artem Melikian (Артем Мелікян): Megaminx, Rubik's Cube: With feet, 4x4 Cube, Square-1, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Clock, Skewb (266.85 seconds)
Ivan Vynnyk (Іван Винник): 6x6 Cube, 5x5 Cube, Rubik's Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Pyraminx (265.33 seconds)
*26. Thailand: 281.33 seconds*
Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทยโยธิน): 7x7 Cube, 5x5 Cube (281.33 seconds)
Teera Tareesuchevakul (ธีรา ธารีสุชีวกุล): Megaminx, Rubik's Cube: With feet, 4x4 Cube, Square-1, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Pyraminx (268.94 seconds)
Natthaphat Mahtani (ณัฐภัทร จี มาทานี): 6x6 Cube, Rubik's Cube, Rubik's Clock, Skewb (268.38 seconds)
*27. Malaysia: 291.75 seconds*
Ainesh Sevellaraja: Megaminx, Rubik's Cube: With feet, Square-1, Pyraminx, Skewb (291.75 seconds)
Howard Wong Jun Yen (黄俊仁): 6x6 Cube, 5x5 Cube, 4x4 Cube, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed (288.24 seconds)
Chen Kee Yen: 7x7 Cube, Rubik's Clock (286.86 seconds)
*28. Vietnam: 293.38 seconds*
Nguyễn Việt Hoàng: 5x5 Cube, Rubik's Cube: With feet, 4x4 Cube, Square-1, Rubik's Clock, Pyraminx, Skewb (293.38 seconds)
Nguyễn Ngọc Thịnh: 6x6 Cube, Megaminx, Rubik's Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed (289.04 seconds)
Lê Trần Đức: 7x7 Cube, 2x2 Cube (287.83 seconds)
*29. Hong Kong: 294.04 seconds*
Hui Hing Ho (許鑫豪): 7x7 Cube, Rubik's Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed (294.04 seconds)
Mok Man Kit (莫文傑): 6x6 Cube, Rubik's Cube: With feet, Skewb (290.2 seconds)
Chan Chun Hang (陳浚鏗): 5x5 Cube, Megaminx, 4x4 Cube, Square-1, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Clock, Pyraminx (289.83 seconds)
*30. Slovenia: 294.91 seconds*
Miha Rajter: 7x7 Cube (294.91 seconds)
Matic Omulec: 6x6 Cube, Rubik's Cube: With feet, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube, Pyraminx (284.59 seconds)
Jure Gregorc: 5x5 Cube, Megaminx, 4x4 Cube, Square-1, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Rubik's Clock, Skewb (284.12 seconds)
*31. India: 296.04 seconds*
Akash Rupela: 7x7 Cube, Rubik's Clock (296.04 seconds)
Bhargav Narasimhan: 5x5 Cube, Megaminx, Rubik's Cube: With feet, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Skewb (292.26 seconds)
Gaurav Taneja: 6x6 Cube, 4x4 Cube, Square-1, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube, Pyraminx (289.76 seconds)
*32. Norway: 303.7 seconds*
Daniel Gloppestad Bajer: 5x5 Cube, Megaminx, 4x4 Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Rubik's Clock, Skewb (303.7 seconds)
Morten Arborg: 7x7 Cube, Square-1, Pyraminx (300.12 seconds)
Hong Tan Lam: 6x6 Cube, Rubik's Cube: With feet, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube (299.67 seconds)
*33. Belarus: 315.72 seconds*
Evgeny Chak: 7x7 Cube, Pyraminx (315.72 seconds)
Pavel Yushkevich: 6x6 Cube, 5x5 Cube, 4x4 Cube, Rubik's Cube (315.47 seconds)
Anatoly Kim: Megaminx, Rubik's Cube: With feet, Square-1, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Rubik's Clock, Skewb (313.06 seconds)
*34. Singapore: 321.68 seconds*
Teo Kai Xiang: 6x6 Cube, Rubik's Cube: With feet, 4x4 Cube, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Rubik's Clock, Pyraminx (321.68 seconds)
Teo Bin Jie: 7x7 Cube, Square-1, Skewb (316.89 seconds)
Koh Zhen Chen Winston: 5x5 Cube, Megaminx, Rubik's Cube (267.38 seconds)
*35. Switzerland: 325.11 seconds*
Erwan Kohler: 6x6 Cube, 5x5 Cube, Rubik's Clock (325.11 seconds)
Reto Bubendorf: Megaminx, Rubik's Cube: With feet, Square-1, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Pyraminx, Skewb (325.0 seconds)
Fabian Löhle: 7x7 Cube, 4x4 Cube (323.83 seconds)
*36. Philippines: 327.39 seconds*
Lorenzo Bonoan: 5x5 Cube, Rubik's Cube: With feet, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Rubik's Clock (327.39 seconds)
Simon Lim: 6x6 Cube, Megaminx, 4x4 Cube, Square-1, Rubik's Cube (325.58 seconds)
Michael Angelo Zafra: 7x7 Cube, 2x2 Cube, Pyraminx, Skewb (323.42 seconds)
*37. Peru: 346.37 seconds*
Christian Saenz Valdivia: 7x7 Cube, 5x5 Cube, Skewb (346.37 seconds)
Ernesto Gutiérrez Cuba: 6x6 Cube, Megaminx, 4x4 Cube, Pyraminx (344.8 seconds)
Pablo Nicolás Oshiro Mondoñedo: Rubik's Cube: With feet, Square-1, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Rubik's Clock (341.76 seconds)
*38. Belgium: 367.84 seconds*
Jonathan Mauroy: 7x7 Cube, 5x5 Cube (367.84 seconds)
Cyril Barigand: 6x6 Cube, Megaminx, Square-1, Rubik's Clock (322.39 seconds)
Benjamin Willame: Rubik's Cube: With feet, 4x4 Cube, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Pyraminx, Skewb (314.92 seconds)
*39. New Zealand: 375.51 seconds*
Dene Beardsley: 7x7 Cube, Rubik's Cube: With feet (375.51 seconds)
David Lim: 5x5 Cube, Megaminx, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Rubik's Clock, Pyraminx (345.03 seconds)
Alex Asbery: 6x6 Cube, 4x4 Cube, Square-1, Rubik's Cube, Skewb (342.05 seconds)
*40. Czech Republic: 384.46 seconds*
Martin Scheubrein: 5x5 Cube, Rubik's Cube: With feet, Square-1 (384.46 seconds)
Lukas Pohořelický: 6x6 Cube, Megaminx, 4x4 Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed (383.98 seconds)
Matěj Mužátko: 7x7 Cube, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube, Rubik's Clock, Pyraminx, Skewb (368.39 seconds)
*41. Slovakia: 420.08 seconds*
Michal Vasko: 7x7 Cube, 5x5 Cube (420.08 seconds)
Juraj Kremser: 6x6 Cube, Megaminx, 4x4 Cube, Rubik's Cube (389.3 seconds)
Nikolas Márkus: Rubik's Cube: With feet, Square-1, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Rubik's Clock, Pyraminx, Skewb (384.57 seconds)
*42. Croatia: 422.03 seconds*
Miroslav Delinac: 6x6 Cube, 5x5 Cube, Rubik's Clock (422.03 seconds)
Dominik Vidaković: Megaminx, Rubik's Cube: With feet, 4x4 Cube, Square-1, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Pyraminx, Skewb (408.38 seconds)
Ivan Jeličić: 7x7 Cube, Rubik's Cube (403.71 seconds)
*43. South Africa: 454.59 seconds*
Christo du Venage: 5x5 Cube, Megaminx (454.59 seconds)
Conor Cronin: 6x6 Cube, Rubik's Cube: With feet, 4x4 Cube, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Clock, Skewb (441.24 seconds)
Emile Compion: 7x7 Cube, Square-1, Rubik's Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Pyraminx (439.42 seconds)
*44. Lithuania: 463.66 seconds*
Tomas Jankauskas: 7x7 Cube, 4x4 Cube, Skewb (463.66 seconds)
Mantas Sidabras: Megaminx, Rubik's Cube: With feet, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Rubik's Clock (448.6 seconds)
Lukas Vaitkevičius: 6x6 Cube, 5x5 Cube, Square-1, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube, Pyraminx (447.37 seconds)
*45. Latvia: 584.31 seconds*
Vladislavs Baranovs: 7x7 Cube, 6x6 Cube, Megaminx, Rubik's Cube: One-handed (584.31 seconds)
Boriss Benzerruki: 5x5 Cube, Rubik's Cube: With feet, 4x4 Cube, Square-1, Rubik's Clock (564.52 seconds)
Darja Makurina: 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube, Pyraminx, Skewb (97.36 seconds)



For this list I assumed, that one of the top 10 7x7x7 solver of a country has to be in the top team (This should be true for each country, it would be very odd, if not). Otherwise the computations for USA or China would have been too slow.

Btw. you can find the code here: https://github.com/jakobkogler/guildford_challenge


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 10, 2014)

Thank you!!!

Would you mind redoing this with the mini-guildford challenge please? (only events with ao5, so exclude 6x6x6,7x7x7,feet)


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Nov 10, 2014)

Jakube said:


> 1. USA: 193.08 seconds
> 2. Poland: 197.72 seconds
> 3. Japan: 202.75 seconds
> 4. Canada: 209.79 seconds
> ...



Those times don't look like they're sorted correctly.


----------



## Jakube (Nov 10, 2014)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Those times don't look like they're sorted correctly.



Lol, wait a minute.

corrected the original post, I didn't sorted by the maximum of the individual times, but for a random time.


----------



## Jakube (Nov 10, 2014)

And here is the requested ranking for the mini guildford challenge:

1. Canada: 71.41 seconds
2. United Kingdom: 71.65 seconds
3. Germany: 73.16 seconds
4. Australia: 73.44 seconds
5. Poland: 75.05 seconds
6. USA: 75.66 seconds
7. China: 77.41 seconds
8. Japan: 78.75 seconds
9. Netherlands: 79.83 seconds
10. Hungary: 80.07 seconds



Spoiler: Extended Ranking



*1. Canada: 71.41 seconds*
Kristopher De Asis: 5x5 Cube, Skewb (71.41 seconds)
Louis Cormier: Megaminx, Square-1, 2x2 Cube (70.13 seconds)
Antoine Cantin: 4x4 Cube, Rubik's Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Rubik's Clock, Pyraminx (69.48 seconds)
*2. United Kingdom: 71.65 seconds*
Robert Yau: 4x4 Cube, Square-1, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Pyraminx (71.65 seconds)
Breandan Vallance: 5x5 Cube, Rubik's Cube (70.0 seconds)
Chris Wall: Megaminx, Rubik's Clock, Skewb (68.88 seconds)
*3. Germany: 73.16 seconds*
Lucas Wesche: Megaminx, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Clock, Skewb (73.16 seconds)
Sebastian Weyer: 5x5 Cube, Rubik's Cube (72.21 seconds)
Emanuel Rheinert: 4x4 Cube, Square-1, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Pyraminx (70.94 seconds)
*4. Australia: 73.44 seconds*
Feliks Zemdegs: 5x5 Cube, Rubik's Cube, Rubik's Clock (73.44 seconds)
Jayden McNeill: 4x4 Cube, Square-1, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Skewb (72.43 seconds)
Richie Lim: Megaminx, 2x2 Cube, Pyraminx (71.83 seconds)
*5. Poland: 75.05 seconds*
Michał Pleskowicz: Megaminx, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Pyraminx (75.05 seconds)
Wojciech Knott: 4x4 Cube, Square-1, Rubik's Clock, Skewb (74.8 seconds)
Michał Halczuk: 5x5 Cube, Rubik's Cube (74.38 seconds)
*6. USA: 75.66 seconds*
Dan Cohen: 4x4 Cube, Square-1, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Rubik's Clock (75.66 seconds)
Kevin Hays: 5x5 Cube, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube (71.7 seconds)
Nick Rech: Megaminx, Pyraminx, Skewb (69.52 seconds)
*7. China: 77.41 seconds*
Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪): 4x4 Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Rubik's Clock, Pyraminx, Skewb (77.41 seconds)
Kailong Li (李开隆): 5x5 Cube, Rubik's Cube (76.99 seconds)
Bingliang Li (李炳良): Megaminx, Square-1, 2x2 Cube (74.54 seconds)
*8. Japan: 78.75 seconds*
Yu Nakajima (中島悠): Megaminx, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Clock, Pyraminx, Skewb (78.75 seconds)
Ryo Ito (伊藤崚): 5x5 Cube, Rubik's Cube (77.76 seconds)
Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢): 4x4 Cube, Square-1, Rubik's Cube: One-handed (75.78 seconds)
*9. Netherlands: 79.83 seconds*
Erik Akkersdijk: 5x5 Cube, Skewb (79.83 seconds)
Mats Valk: 4x4 Cube, Square-1, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Pyraminx (78.42 seconds)
Maarten Smit: Megaminx, Rubik's Clock (78.35 seconds)
*10. Hungary: 80.07 seconds*
Bálint Bodor: Megaminx, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Pyraminx (80.07 seconds)
Milán Baticz: 4x4 Cube, Square-1, Rubik's Cube, Rubik's Clock (79.38 seconds)
Bence Barát: 5x5 Cube, 2x2 Cube, Skewb (78.76 seconds)
*11. Korea: 80.1 seconds*
Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호): Megaminx, Square-1, 2x2 Cube (80.1 seconds)
SeungBeom Cho (조승범): 5x5 Cube, Pyraminx, Skewb (79.6 seconds)
Sungho Hong (홍성호): 4x4 Cube, Rubik's Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Rubik's Clock (77.15 seconds)
*12. Indonesia: 83.67 seconds*
Vincent Hartanto Utomo: 4x4 Cube, Square-1, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Rubik's Clock (83.67 seconds)
Adrian Jorghy: 5x5 Cube, Rubik's Cube (83.58 seconds)
Jaka Wahyu Hidayat: Megaminx, Pyraminx, Skewb (82.55 seconds)
*13. Ukraine: 84.7 seconds*
Ihor Bilchenko (Ігор Більченко): 4x4 Cube, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Rubik's Clock, Skewb (84.7 seconds)
Ivan Vynnyk (Іван Винник): 5x5 Cube, Pyraminx (84.23 seconds)
Oleksii Lukin (Олексій Лукін): Megaminx, Square-1 (83.08 seconds)
*14. Russia: 85.3 seconds*
Dmitry Zvyagintsev: 4x4 Cube, Square-1, Rubik's Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed (85.3 seconds)
Dmitry Kryuzban: Megaminx, Rubik's Clock, Pyraminx (83.26 seconds)
Ivan Torgashov: 5x5 Cube, 2x2 Cube, Skewb (81.28 seconds)
*15. Taiwan: 85.33 seconds*
Chung-Han Hsu (許鍾瀚): Megaminx, Square-1 (85.33 seconds)
Yi-Fan Wu (吳亦凡): 4x4 Cube, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Rubik's Clock, Pyraminx, Skewb (78.19 seconds)
Yueh-Lin Tsai (蔡岳霖): 5x5 Cube, Rubik's Cube (77.57 seconds)
*16. Sweden: 88.43 seconds*
Nathaniel Berg: 5x5 Cube (88.43 seconds)
Simon Westlund: Megaminx, Square-1, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube, Pyraminx (85.61 seconds)
Viktor Ejlertsson: 4x4 Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Rubik's Clock, Skewb (83.02 seconds)
*17. Malaysia: 88.63 seconds*
Howard Wong Jun Yen (黄俊仁): 5x5 Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed (88.63 seconds)
Ainesh Sevellaraja: 4x4 Cube, Square-1, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Clock, Skewb (88.5 seconds)
Chen Kee Yen: Megaminx, Rubik's Cube, Pyraminx (82.47 seconds)
*18. Spain: 89.61 seconds*
Jorge Castillo Matas: Megaminx, Skewb (89.61 seconds)
Carlos Méndez García-Barroso: 4x4 Cube, Square-1, Rubik's Cube, Rubik's Clock, Pyraminx (88.07 seconds)
Dario Roa Sánchez: 5x5 Cube, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed (85.49 seconds)
*19. Colombia: 90.33 seconds*
José Leonardo Chaparro Prieto: Megaminx, Square-1, Pyraminx (90.33 seconds)
Daniel Cano Salgado: 4x4 Cube, Rubik's Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Rubik's Clock, Skewb (89.25 seconds)
Jhon Edinson Arias Parra: 5x5 Cube, 2x2 Cube (88.97 seconds)
*20. Denmark: 91.54 seconds*
Karina Grandjean Beck: 5x5 Cube, 2x2 Cube (91.54 seconds)
Henrik Buus Aagaard: 4x4 Cube, Square-1, Rubik's Clock (90.89 seconds)
Oscar Roth Andersen: Megaminx, Rubik's Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Pyraminx, Skewb (89.88 seconds)
*21. Thailand: 91.59 seconds*
Natthaphat Mahtani (ณัฐภัทร จี มาทานี): 4x4 Cube, Square-1, Rubik's Cube, Skewb (91.59 seconds)
Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทยโยธิน): 5x5 Cube, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Pyraminx (91.31 seconds)
Tanai Chaikraveephand (ธนัย ชัยกระวีพันธ์): Megaminx, Rubik's Clock (91.08 seconds)
*22. Italy: 92.22 seconds*
Giulio Grammatica: 4x4 Cube, Square-1, Rubik's Clock (92.22 seconds)
Giovanni Contardi: 5x5 Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Pyraminx (91.52 seconds)
Mariano D'Imperio: Megaminx, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube, Skewb (88.78 seconds)
*23. Slovenia: 92.89 seconds*
Jure Gregorc: 5x5 Cube, 2x2 Cube (92.89 seconds)
Matic Omulec: Megaminx, Rubik's Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Pyraminx (92.72 seconds)
Rok Glinšek: 4x4 Cube, Square-1, Rubik's Clock, Skewb (90.44 seconds)
*24. Austria: 93.35 seconds*
Michael Röhrer: 5x5 Cube, Rubik's Clock (93.35 seconds)
Daniel Grabski: Megaminx, Square-1 (92.85 seconds)
Jakob Kogler: 4x4 Cube, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Pyraminx, Skewb (92.82 seconds)
*25. Norway: 93.36 seconds*
Daniel Gloppestad Bajer: Megaminx, Pyraminx, Skewb (93.36 seconds)
Morten Arborg: 4x4 Cube, Square-1, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Rubik's Clock (92.95 seconds)
Hong Tan Lam: 5x5 Cube, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube (89.04 seconds)
*26. Brazil: 94.81 seconds*
Pedro Santos Guimarães: 4x4 Cube, Square-1, Rubik's Clock, Pyraminx (94.81 seconds)
Pedro Henrique Da Silva Roque: 5x5 Cube, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed (90.02 seconds)
Fabiano Pinheiro de Oliveira: Megaminx, Rubik's Cube, Skewb (88.5 seconds)
*27. India: 96.08 seconds*
Akash Rupela: 4x4 Cube, Square-1, Rubik's Clock, Pyraminx (96.08 seconds)
Bhargav Narasimhan: Megaminx, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed (95.4 seconds)
Shubham Kumar: 5x5 Cube, Skewb (94.72 seconds)
*28. France: 98.47 seconds*
Abdelhak Kaddour: 5x5 Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed (98.47 seconds)
Simon Blanchard: Megaminx, Rubik's Cube, Skewb (95.7 seconds)
Antoine Piau: 4x4 Cube, Square-1, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Clock, Pyraminx (94.69 seconds)
*29. Mexico: 99.68 seconds*
Alexis Rodrigo Cazu Mendoza: Megaminx, Rubik's Cube: One-handed (99.68 seconds)
Jorge Leonardo Sánchez Salazar: 5x5 Cube, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube (99.65 seconds)
Angel Arrioja Landa: 4x4 Cube, Square-1, Rubik's Clock, Pyraminx, Skewb (96.39 seconds)
*30. Peru: 100.23 seconds*
Christian Saenz Valdivia: 5x5 Cube, Pyraminx, Skewb (100.23 seconds)
Pablo Nicolás Oshiro Mondoñedo: 4x4 Cube, Square-1, Rubik's Clock (99.16 seconds)
Juan Pablo Huanqui: Megaminx, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed (95.62 seconds)
*31. Finland: 100.9 seconds*
Kim Jokinen: 4x4 Cube, Square-1, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Clock, Pyraminx, Skewb (100.9 seconds)
Niko Paavilainen: Megaminx, Rubik's Cube: One-handed (99.0 seconds)
Elmo Tiitola: 5x5 Cube, Rubik's Cube (98.94 seconds)
*32. Hong Kong: 104.14 seconds*
Pascal So (蘇柏熙): 4x4 Cube, Square-1, Rubik's Clock, Pyraminx (104.14 seconds)
Ken Lin (練柏健): 5x5 Cube, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed (100.5 seconds)
Mok Mun Wai (莫滿懷): Megaminx, Rubik's Cube, Skewb (98.81 seconds)
*33. Philippines: 104.35 seconds*
Richmond Mico Rigor: 5x5 Cube, Pyraminx, Skewb (104.35 seconds)
Richard Jay S. Apagar: Megaminx, 4x4 Cube, Rubik's Cube (102.29 seconds)
Sandro Ballad: Square-1, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Rubik's Clock (98.81 seconds)
*34. Belarus: 109.94 seconds*
Pavel Yushkevich: 5x5 Cube, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed (109.94 seconds)
Anatoly Kim: 4x4 Cube, Square-1, Rubik's Cube, Rubik's Clock (108.1 seconds)
Vladislav Kaminskiy: Megaminx, Pyraminx, Skewb (107.42 seconds)
*35. Belgium: 110.93 seconds*
Cédric Van Huffelen: 5x5 Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed (110.93 seconds)
Zoé de Moffarts: Megaminx, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube, Skewb (108.09 seconds)
Cyril Barigand: 4x4 Cube, Square-1, Rubik's Clock, Pyraminx (106.89 seconds)
*36. Switzerland: 111.67 seconds*
Erwan Kohler: 4x4 Cube, Square-1, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Clock (111.67 seconds)
Micha Zahnd: Megaminx, Rubik's Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed (111.16 seconds)
Fabian Löhle: 5x5 Cube, Pyraminx, Skewb (106.84 seconds)
*37. Vietnam: 115.96 seconds*
Nguyễn Ngọc Thịnh: Megaminx, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Clock (115.96 seconds)
Nguyễn Việt Hoàng: 4x4 Cube, Square-1, Pyraminx, Skewb (115.64 seconds)
Lê Trần Đức: 5x5 Cube, Rubik's Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed (113.48 seconds)
*38. Czech Republic: 122.03 seconds*
Matěj Mužátko: 5x5 Cube, Skewb (122.03 seconds)
Lukas Pohořelický: Megaminx, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed (116.25 seconds)
Martin Zahradník: 4x4 Cube, Square-1, Rubik's Cube, Rubik's Clock, Pyraminx (115.49 seconds)
*39. Singapore: 128.43 seconds*
Teo Bin Jie: 5x5 Cube, Skewb (128.43 seconds)
Teo Kai Xiang: Megaminx, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Rubik's Clock, Pyraminx (125.09 seconds)
Lester Law Chong Harn: 4x4 Cube, Square-1, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube (116.76 seconds)
*40. Venezuela: 132.05 seconds*
Oscar Alberto Ceballos Contreras: 5x5 Cube, Rubik's Cube, Pyraminx (132.05 seconds)
Carlos Miguel Parra Gonzalez: Megaminx, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed (129.16 seconds)
Jurgens Filiaggi: 4x4 Cube, Square-1, Rubik's Clock, Skewb (128.23 seconds)
*41. Kazakhstan: 132.74 seconds*
Nurym Kudaibergen: Megaminx, Square-1, 2x2 Cube, Pyraminx (132.74 seconds)
Ilyas Arystanbekov: 5x5 Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed (129.74 seconds)
Zhanaidar Uzakov: 4x4 Cube, Rubik's Cube, Rubik's Clock, Skewb (127.63 seconds)
*42. New Zealand: 139.97 seconds*
David Lim: 5x5 Cube, Rubik's Clock (139.97 seconds)
Dene Beardsley: Megaminx, Square-1 (136.61 seconds)
Alex Asbery: 4x4 Cube, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Pyraminx, Skewb (133.59 seconds)
*43. South Africa: 143.11 seconds*
Emile Compion: 4x4 Cube, Square-1, Rubik's Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Pyraminx (143.11 seconds)
Conor Cronin: Megaminx, Rubik's Clock, Skewb (142.97 seconds)
Jacobus Philip Haupt: 5x5 Cube, 2x2 Cube (142.93 seconds)
*44. Romania: 145.18 seconds*
Flavian Glonț: 5x5 Cube, 4x4 Cube, Skewb (145.18 seconds)
Martin Fronescu: Megaminx, Square-1, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube (142.58 seconds)
András Ferencz: Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Rubik's Clock, Pyraminx (139.03 seconds)
*45. Slovakia: 145.47 seconds*
Michal Vasko: 5x5 Cube, 4x4 Cube (145.47 seconds)
Juraj Kremser: Megaminx, Rubik's Cube, Pyraminx (125.9 seconds)
Nikolas Márkus: Square-1, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Rubik's Clock, Skewb (122.47 seconds)
*46. Croatia: 154.08 seconds*
Dominik Vidaković: Megaminx, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Pyraminx, Skewb (154.08 seconds)
Miroslav Delinac: 5x5 Cube, Rubik's Clock (149.08 seconds)
Filip Vuković: 4x4 Cube, Square-1, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube (137.49 seconds)
*47. Lithuania: 176.7 seconds*
Tomas Jankauskas: 5x5 Cube, 4x4 Cube, 2x2 Cube, Skewb (176.7 seconds)
Vytautas Jusis: Megaminx (174.31 seconds)
Mantas Sidabras: Square-1, Rubik's Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Rubik's Clock, Pyraminx (172.77 seconds)
*48. Iceland: 192.3 seconds*
Karl Thorlaksson: 4x4 Cube, Square-1, 2x2 Cube, Pyraminx, Skewb (192.3 seconds)
Hilmar Magnusson: Megaminx, Rubik's Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Rubik's Clock (189.07 seconds)
Einar Andersen: 5x5 Cube (187.7 seconds)
*49. Latvia: 205.9 seconds*
Vladislavs Baranovs: 5x5 Cube, Megaminx (205.9 seconds)
Boriss Benzerruki: 4x4 Cube, Square-1, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Rubik's Clock (182.2 seconds)
Darja Makurina: 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube, Pyraminx, Skewb (97.36 seconds)
*50. Turkey: 258.47 seconds*
Arsen Onat Erdem: Megaminx, Skewb (258.47 seconds)
Erdi Altınyay: 5x5 Cube, 4x4 Cube (163.47 seconds)
Can Gücüyener: Square-1, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Rubik's Clock, Pyraminx (158.78 seconds)
*51. Portugal: 330.96 seconds*
Leandro Baltazar: Megaminx, Square-1, Rubik's Clock (330.96 seconds)
Vasco Vasconcelos: 5x5 Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed (140.71 seconds)
António Dias: 4x4 Cube, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube, Pyraminx, Skewb (140.41 seconds)


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks again!

Something that stood out to me immediately was that on the theoretical optimal solution for Germany, it involves Sebastian Weyer, but it doesn't involve Sebastian solving the 4x4x4.

EDIT: Whoops, it seems you left out skewb :|


----------



## Stefan (Nov 11, 2014)

Jakube said:


> For this list I assumed, that one of the top 10 7x7x7 solver of a country has to be in the top team (This should be true for each country, it would be very odd, if not). Otherwise the computations for USA or China would have been too slow.



Well, "odd" is the first word in this thread's title . Another optimization I see in your code is that you remove people with only 1 or 2 events (contrary to the comment saying 1 event, btw).

Since you're only going for each country's team #1, you could safely remove everybody with three or more nemeses in the same country.


----------



## Jakube (Nov 11, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> EDIT: Whoops, it seems you left out skewb :|



Your original video didn't had skewb in it. ;-)
Updated both rankings.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 11, 2014)

Top 3-person team for the Guildford challenge, found with Jakob's program and the suggested nemesis-filter:

Feliks Zemdegs: 6x6 Cube, 5x5 Cube, Rubik's Cube (178.18 seconds)
Bence Barát: 7x7 Cube, Pyraminx (178.14 seconds)
Yu Nakajima (中島悠): Megaminx, Rubik's Cube: With feet, 4x4 Cube, Square-1, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Rubik's Clock, Skewb (176.88 seconds)
Total: 178.18

Mini:

Louis Cormier: Megaminx, 3x3 one-handed, Pyraminx (64.87 seconds)
Yu Nakajima (中島悠): 4x4 Cube, Square-1, Rubik's Clock, Skewb (63.92 seconds)
Feliks Zemdegs: 5x5 Cube, 2x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube (63.61 seconds)
Total: 64.87


----------



## Jakube (Nov 11, 2014)

Implemented the nemesis-filter today. That gave a huge speed improvement. 
My program now can read command line arguments, so it should be easy to execute for non-programmers.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 11, 2014)

Nice! Though, you're using the nemesis-filter in an unsafe way. The "*nemeses < team_size*" is really only safe when number_of_top_teams is 1. Try this for example, it only produces seven teams instead of the ten it should and surely exist:
python guildford_challenge.py USA events="333 222" team_size=2
(The seven teams include five different people, so it should still find 5C2=10 teams, so looks like something else is fishy as well.)

A safe filter would be "*nemeses < team_size * number_of_top_teams*". Maybe less would be safe as well (but I must run to class right now).


----------



## Jakube (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks for checking my code. The bug of 7 people instead of 5C2 was, that I disallowed branches, if the times are already worse than the worst entry in my TopTeams-Struct, but forgot to check, if TopTeams is full or not. 

And for nemesis filtering: 
"nemesis < team_size + number_of_top_teams - 1" is safe. 

The proof is quite simple: 
Let t=team_size and n=number_of_top_teams and the person P has >= t+n-1 nemesis. If A is part of a t-person-team TA, which is in the top n. Then I can replace A with the t+n-1 nemesis. In the worst case t-1 teams are not valid, because the replaced nemesis was already in the team. This leaves us with >= n valid teams. One of these n valid teams is different from the n-1 already in the list. 
Therefore If A is in a team TA in the top n, we can find a better one, and the team TA slides at least position down. We can repeat this procedure until the team TA is out of the list. Therefore the premise was wrong, and A isn't part of any team in the top n.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 11, 2014)

Jakube said:


> And for nemesis filtering:
> "nemesis < team_size + number_of_top_teams - 1" is safe.
> 
> The proof is quite simple:
> ...



Correcting "P" to "A" and "nemesis" to "nemeses" was easy, but I still don't understand the proof. What does "worst" case mean, and why is it t-1? And how do you have n valid teams when t-1 of them are invalid? And what n-1 are already in the list? What list?


----------



## Stefan (Nov 11, 2014)

Ok I got it now. The problem was that you used "teams" for two different things (the original top teams as well as the possible replacement teams) and that the proof was unnecessarily complicated. I'll rephrase/shorten:

Let's say I have n+(t-1) nemeses, and consider the best team including me. That team can be improved by replacing me with one of my nemeses not already in the team. Of my n+(t-1) nemeses, up to t-1 might be on the team already, but at least n are not. Replacing me with (one of) these n nemeses results in n better teams. Thus I'm not in the top n teams.


----------



## Jakube (Nov 11, 2014)

Stefan said:


> and that the proof was unnecessarily complicated. I'll rephrase/shorten:



Yeah, your short proof is much clearer and easier.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 11, 2014)

Btw, that's also the best we can do with looking just at t and n, because there's a scenario where someone with n+t-2 nemeses is in team n.

Let's say we have t events (i.e., same as team size) and:
- Number the events 1 to t.
- Number the persons 1, 2, 3, ... according to their rank in event t.
- Person 1 is also the only one who can do event 1.
- Person 2 is also the only one who can do event 2.
...
- Person t-1 is also the only one who can do event t-1.

Now:
Team *1* is persons 1 to t-1 (because they're the only ones who can do events 1 to t-1) and person t (=t-1+*1*).
Team *2* is persons 1 to t-1 (because they're the only ones who can do events 1 to t-1) and person t-1+*2*.
...
Team *n* is persons 1 to t-1 (because they're the only ones who can do events 1 to t-1) and person t-1+*n*.

Thus person t-1+n, who has t+n-2 nemeses, is on team n.

(Geez, this took me way too long to write)


----------



## goodatthis (Nov 12, 2014)

Lowest standard deviation of any official average in any Ao5 event?


----------



## Cale S (Nov 12, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> Lowest standard deviation of any official average in any Ao5 event?


Baramee Pookcharoen got this in magic at Asian Championship 2010:
1.25, 1.27, 1.25, 1.25, 1.25


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 12, 2014)

How many averages are there where the average of 5 = mean of 5?

How many averages of 5 are there where average = the 3rd worst/best solve?

How many means of 3 are there where mean of 3 = the 2nd best/worst solve? I suspect FMC may have a lot?


----------



## henrysavich (Nov 13, 2014)

who has the lowest standard deviations between their ranks for averages, singles, both?


----------



## Stefan (Nov 13, 2014)

henrysavich said:


> who has the lowest standard deviations between their ranks for averages, singles, both?



Everybody who only has one rank.


----------



## supercavitation (Nov 13, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Everybody who only has one rank.



What about people with a minimum of 5 ranks?


----------



## Stefan (Nov 13, 2014)

Hmm, interesting. Then it reaches a kind of critical mass, where being consistently great outweighs not doing much and being lucky. Yu Nakajima wins average, Antoine Cantin wins single and "both". Both have all 33 ranks.


----------



## TMOY (Nov 13, 2014)

Computing standard deviation of raw ranks just doesn't mean anything given the disparities in the numbers of competitors between events. What would be already more interesting to compute is the standard deviation of the percentages of competitors which are better ranked than you in every event.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 13, 2014)

I thought so at first as well, but once you're near the top in every event, like Antoine and Nakaji are, then the total number of competitors becomes rather irrelevant. And raw absolute ranks are more interesting (they're also the only ones shown on the WCA site).

Anyway, here are tables now, though I used 3 instead of 5 as minimum requirement, in order to show that "critical mass". You can see the top people have either a low or a high number of ranks, almost nobody with a "medium" number of ranks made it.



Spoiler: Lowest Standard Deviation of Ranks (Averages, at least 3)



Using data from WCA_export510_20141113 and Stefan's WCA Statistics Tools.


*Cuber**Standard
Deviation**Ranks**Mean**Number*Jacques Chaumont14.74152,4168,41884169.33Yu Nakajima (中島悠)25.44,8,13,23,23,25,28,36,41,41,43,58,60,72,10338.515Kun-Hung Pan (潘昆宏)25.84823,4828,48804843.73Ruslan Garipov37.52411,2489,24922464.03SeungBeom Cho (조승범)43.06,6,30,30,38,39,62,83,102,127,13159.511Antoine Cantin44.82,8,12,19,31,38,56,65,67,67,75,80,105,116,17360.915Mitchell Lane45.511,46,56,57,79,92,96,104,105,130,139,144,159,17799.614Andy Lau56.86589,6620,67226643.73Sameer Mahmood61.311,36,60,74,78,86,119,192,20195.29John Brechon62.220,27,33,37,46,48,48,56,88,106,106,139,148,178,24088.015



Spoiler: SQL





```
[NOPARSE]SELECT
  personId Cuber,
  round(std(worldRank), 1) 'Standard\nDeviation',
  group_concat(worldRank order by worldRank) Ranks,
  round(avg(worldRank), 1) 'Mean',
  count(*) Number
FROM RanksAverage
GROUP BY personId
HAVING Number >= 3
ORDER BY 2, Number desc
LIMIT 10[/NOPARSE]
```









Spoiler: Lowest Standard Deviation of Ranks (Singles and Averages, at leats 3)



Using data from WCA_export510_20141113 and Stefan's WCA Statistics Tools.


*Cuber**Standard
Deviation**Ranks**Mean**Number*Antoine Cantin47.42,5,8,12,16,17,19,31,31,33,38,56,57,57,63,65,67,67,67,67,75,80,81,87,93,94,105,113,114,116,164,173,19568.733Yu Nakajima (中島悠)49.04,4,8,9,10,13,15,16,20,21,23,23,23,25,28,30,32,36,38,41,41,43,48,52,58,60,62,72,76,89,103,110,27645.733Mitchell Lane56.911,11,46,47,50,56,57,60,61,70,76,79,82,92,96,104,105,109,118,130,139,144,152,159,177,194,195,251102.528Jinghui Suo (索晶辉)64.881,91,144,183,258151.45Milán Baticz65.243,44,44,46,46,46,48,49,53,53,58,58,63,66,81,83,89,95,110,116,135,150,153,153,161,194,247,248,251102.929Christian Urrutia Elliott71.611260,11321,11423,1143111358.84John Brechon72.318,19,20,21,25,27,33,37,42,46,48,48,48,56,70,77,81,84,88,91,106,106,138,139,147,148,156,163,176,178,179,240,33896.833Evan Liu82.52,3,34,50,54,58,65,67,71,77,86,87,87,88,90,91,106,107,117,119,126,128,135,143,144,144,155,210,227,296,303,306,316124.033Zhizhe Liang (梁稚喆)82.922,34,179,206110.34SeungBeom Cho (조승범)85.54,6,6,27,30,30,38,39,46,62,74,78,83,92,102,123,126,127,131,152,210,232,298,314101.324



Spoiler: SQL





```
[NOPARSE]SELECT
  personId Cuber,
  round(std(worldRank), 1) 'Standard\nDeviation',
  group_concat(worldRank order by worldRank) Ranks,
  round(avg(worldRank), 1) 'Mean',
  count(*) Number
FROM (select * from RanksSingle union all select * from RanksAverage) tmp
GROUP BY personId
HAVING Number >= 3
ORDER BY 2, Number desc
LIMIT 10[/NOPARSE]
```









Spoiler: Lowest Standard Deviation of Ranks (Singles, at least 3)



Using data from WCA_export510_20141113 and Stefan's WCA Statistics Tools.


*Cuber**Standard
Deviation**Ranks**Mean**Number*Eduard Ubasev24.17340,7359,73987365.73Antoine Cantin48.65,16,17,31,33,57,57,63,67,67,81,87,93,94,113,114,164,19575.218Yu Nakajima (中島悠)61.54,9,10,15,16,20,21,23,30,32,38,48,52,62,76,89,110,27651.718Abhiraj Darbari63.19379,9411,95269438.73Milán Baticz65.943,44,46,58,58,63,66,81,83,110,135,150,153,161,247,251109.316Mitchell Lane66.311,47,50,60,61,70,76,82,109,118,152,194,195,251105.414Michał Gaj68.25953,6039,61206037.33Jinghui Suo (索晶辉)72.481,91,183,258153.34John Brechon79.018,19,21,25,42,48,70,77,81,84,91,138,147,156,163,176,179,338104.118Gaoxiang Shen (沈高翔)80.52918,3010,3106,31163037.54



Spoiler: SQL





```
[NOPARSE]SELECT
  personId Cuber,
  round(std(worldRank), 1) 'Standard\nDeviation',
  group_concat(worldRank order by worldRank) Ranks,
  round(avg(worldRank), 1) 'Mean',
  count(*) Number
FROM RanksSingle
GROUP BY personId
HAVING Number >= 3
ORDER BY 2, Number desc
LIMIT 10[/NOPARSE]
```


----------



## henrysavich (Nov 13, 2014)

Thanks for doing this! I wonder what it would look like if you calculated not having a rank as being last in that event (same way missing ranks are calculated in sum of ranks). I thought there would be mostly people who aim to have the lowest highest ranking, (practicing their worst event).


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Nov 13, 2014)

how about top 100 averae sum of ranks but instead of having a person who doesnt compete in a event the last place of the people who compete in the event you would have the last person out of all wca members.
example: 2x2 has 30 competitors worldwide and 300 competitors worldwide for any event, now if you dont compete in 2x2 you are not 30th but 300th.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 13, 2014)

Antonie: Why? I don't see a good reason for that. And it would be an ugly mix of standard and modified competition ranking (see here). Also, it would basically be the normal sum of ranks but only for people who completed all events.

Btw, you forgot to add 1. In your example, they'd share place 31, not 30.

Edit: Oh.... I see... you want Faz out of the top 10 sum of ranks, I guess? You're a bad fan.


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 13, 2014)

Thoughts on Sum of Ranks. Note this is not meant to be an improvement on Sum of Ranks, just an interesting modification, in order to adjust the weighting of events.

The normal sum of ranks could be seen to rely too much on very popular events. E.g. Not being particularly good at 3x3 immediately disadvantages you massively compared to someone who hasn't even tried bigbld. If you have completed the events that have less people, you don't get much reward over anyone else.
In response to that thought, I created a proportional sum of ranks, which looks at the percentile at which your ranking lies within the event, and sums up those. However, I still feel that this doesn't quite achieve what I intended to. E.g. losing a few ranks in bigbld to someone results in too big a gap in scores.
So my latest idea is this:
- Use 3x3 as a benchmark. 
- For Event A, find the average 3x3 ranking of the people who have completed Event A (and who have a 3x3 ranking ofc - should be most of them).
- Find the percentile of that ranking within the 3x3 rankings. Call it P
- The person ranked 1 in Event A gets a score of 1. The person ranked half way down the Event A rankings gets a score of P (between 0 and 1). All other people in Event A get scores scaled around those 2 points.

Example:
Let's say that of all the people who have completed a 5bld, their average 3x3 ranking is 10000. That's approximately at the 70th percentile, because there are ~33000 with a 3x3 single.
Give Grzegorz Jałocha 1 point.
Give Howie Craig (ranked 68th of 135) 0.7 points
Then apply everyone else's points based around that, meaning that Stefan gets about 0.4 points for being bottom of 5bld.

In traditional sum of ranks, Stefan would get an advantage of 1 over everyone who hasn't done 5bld - seems harsh
In proportional sum of ranks, Stefan would get an advantage of near 0 over everyone who hasn't done 5bld - also harsh. He would also lose far too much to people who have done a (half) decent 5bld
In this ranking, Stefan doesn't lose as much to people who are faster than him, but he does gain a nice bonus over everyone who hasn't done 5bld. A nice compromise in my opinion 
Here


----------



## Stefan (Nov 13, 2014)

Well, now that you pointed out how much better that will make me look... 

Meh, I don't know, it's rather arbitrary and complicated. Also, what if it's not the 70th percentile but the 30th? Am I punished with -0.4 points then?


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 13, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Well, now that you pointed out how much better that will make me look...
> 
> Meh, I don't know, it's rather arbitrary and complicated. Also, what if it's not the 70th percentile but the 30th? Am I punished with -0.4 points then?


In what way is it arbitrary? I guess the choice of 3x3 as a benchmark could be seen as arbitrary (although I think it's a pretty obvious choice)
I suspect that percentiles >50 will only occur for 2x2 possibly, and even then I'm not so convinced. I haven't thought about what to do for it yet.
I agree that it's fairly complicated, but when you make a tweak to a tweaked calculation, it's never going to be anything else


----------



## Stefan (Nov 13, 2014)

Arbitrary not so much in the sense that you used a magic number like 15, but arbitrary as a whole. There are many possible all-rounder rankings, and the more details you allow, the more equally legitimate variations there are, and picking one seems arbitrary to me. Or maybe it's more natural than I think and I just haven't grasped the concept behind the calculation yet.


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 13, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Arbitrary not so much in the sense that you used a magic number like 15, but arbitrary as a whole. There are many possible all-rounder rankings, and the more details you allow, the more equally legitimate variations there are, and picking one seems arbitrary to me. Or maybe it's more natural than I think and I just haven't grasped the concept behind the calculation yet.


Oh, I absolutely agree this is one of many "legitimate" possibilities. It was a random thought rather than a final product 
It stems from the idea that the ability of the subset of people who compete in each event is not 'equal', and therefore I was attempting to create a ranking that takes account of that by scaling things according to how hard it is to rank in the top x percent of a certain event. And the calculation I gave was the simplest way I could think of doing that.


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 13, 2014)

"Karlian" 3x3x3 Europian Champion:

I named this after Moritz Karl's idea of a Unofficial World Champion but I thought maybe this name might not be so suitable so I thought about naming it after Moritz himself instead...



Spoiler



1. Guus Razoux Schultz, WC 1982
2. Lars Vandenbergh, Euros 2004
3. Ron Van Bruchem, Dutch Open 2005
4. Joël van Noort, Dutch Championship 2005
5. Jean Pons, WC 2005
6. Thibaut Jacquinot, French Championship 2006
7. Joël van Noort, Euros 2006
8. Ron Van Bruchem, Dutch Championship 2006
9. Lars Vandenbergh, UK Open 2006
10. Thibaut Jacquinot, Roissy 2007
11. Edouard Chambon, French Championship 2008
12. Joël van Noort, German Open 2007
13. Erik Akkersdijk, Czech Open 2007
14. Jean Pons, WC 2007
15. Edouard Chambon, French Championship 2008
16. Jean Pons, Toulouse Summer Open 2008
17. Erik Akkersdijk, Czech Open 2008
18. Tomasz Żołnowski, Euros 2008
19. Adam Polkowski, Polish Nationals 2009
20. Tomasz Żołnowski, Warsaw Open 2009
21. Adam Polkowski, Kociewie Open 2009
22. Tomasz Żołnowski, Gdansk Open 2009
23. Breandan Vallance, WC 2009
24. Robert Yau, Bristol Open 2009
25. Erik Akkersdijk, Bristol Spring 2010
26. Mats Valk, German Open 2010
27. Erik Akkersdijk, Belgian Open 2010
28. Mats Valk, Cologne Open 2010
29. Erik Akkersdijk, German Nationals 2010
30. Sergey Ryabko, Euros 2010
31. Erik Akkersdijk, MPEI Open 2010
32. Cornelius Dieckmann, Aachen Open 2011
33. Mats Valk, German Open 2011
34. Erik Akkersdijk, Amstelveen Open 2011
35. Michał Pleskowicz, WC 2011
36. Sergey Ryabko, Euros 2012
37. Daniil Lee, MPEI Open 2012
38. Sergey Ryabko, Kharkiv Winter 2012
39. Nikolay Evdokimov, MNW Winter 2013
40. Sergey Ryabko, Moscow Summer 2013
41. Ivan Vynnyk, Kharkiv Cube Day 2013
42. Mats Valk, MPEI Open 2013
43. Alexander Lau, Euros 2014
44. Cornelius Dieckmann, ABHC 2014
45. Sebastian Weyer, German Nationals 2014



EDIT: Sorry I haven't included the "winning" average and also I have excluded competitions in which the reigning champion successfully defended their title.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 13, 2014)

He's so close.



Spoiler: Most events won in 2014 (at least 10)



Using data from WCA_export511_20141113 and Stefan's WCA Statistics Tools.


*Cuber**#Events**Events*Ivan Zabrodin17222, 333, 333bf, 333fm, 333ft, 333mbf, 444, 444bf, 555, 555bf, 666, 777, clock, minx, pyram, skewb, sq1Bence Barát15222, 333, 333bf, 333fm, 333mbf, 333oh, 444, 444bf, 555, 555bf, 666, 777, minx, skewb, sq1Jan Bentlage15222, 333, 333fm, 333ft, 333mbf, 333oh, 555, 555bf, 666, 777, clock, minx, pyram, skewb, sq1Jorge Castillo Matas14222, 333, 333bf, 333mbf, 333oh, 444, 555, 666, 777, clock, minx, pyram, skewb, sq1Alexander Olleta del Molino13222, 333, 333bf, 333fm, 333ft, 333mbf, 333oh, 444, 555, clock, minx, pyram, skewbFeliks Zemdegs12222, 333, 333bf, 333fm, 333oh, 444, 444bf, 555, 666, 777, minx, sq1Antoine Cantin12222, 333, 333bf, 333fm, 333ft, 333oh, 444, 555, 555bf, minx, skewb, sq1Akash Rupela12222, 333, 333bf, 333mbf, 333oh, 444, 555, 777, clock, minx, pyram, skewbOscar Alberto Ceballos Contreras11222, 333, 333bf, 333fm, 333mbf, 333oh, 444, 555, 666, 777, minxJong-Ho Jeong (정종호)10222, 333, 333bf, 333fm, 333oh, 444, 555, 666, 777, minxEvan Liu10333fm, 333ft, 333mbf, 444, 444bf, 555, 777, clock, pyram, sq1Daniel Gracia Ortiz10222, 333, 333oh, 444, 555, 666, minx, pyram, skewb, sq1John Brechon10333, 333bf, 333fm, 333oh, 444, 555, 666, 777, minx, skewbLouis Cormier10222, 333ft, 333oh, 444, 555, 666, 777, minx, pyram, sq1Vincent Hartanto Utomo10222, 333, 333bf, 333fm, 333mbf, 444, 555, clock, minx, pyramBhargav Narasimhan10222, 333, 333bf, 333fm, 333ft, 333mbf, 333oh, 444, minx, skewbAinesh Sevellaraja10222, 333, 333bf, 333mbf, 444bf, 555, 555bf, clock, pyram, sq1Shubham Kumar10222, 333, 333ft, 333oh, 555, 666, minx, pyram, skewb, sq1



Spoiler: SQL





```
[NOPARSE]SELECT
  personId Cuber,
  count(distinct eventId) '#Events',
  group_concat(distinct eventId order by eventId separator ', ') Events
FROM Results join Competitions on Competitions.id=competitionId
WHERE pos=1 and roundId in ('f', 'c') and best>0 and year=2014
GROUP BY personId
HAVING count(distinct eventId) >= 10
ORDER BY 2 desc[/NOPARSE]
```


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 14, 2014)

Ok I've redone it with the "winning" average included:



Spoiler




*No.*​*Competitor*​*"Winning" average*​*Competition*​1​Guus Razoux Schultz​24.32 (Best time) (2nd)​WC 1982​2​Lars Vandenbergh​16.19​Euro 2004​3​Ron Van Bruchem​16.21​Dutch Open 2005​4​Joël van Noort​16.03​Dutch Championship 2005​5​Jean Pons​15.10​WC 2005​6​Thibaut Jacquinot​15.38​French Championship 2006​7​Joël van Noort​14.97​Euro 2006​8​Ron Van Bruchem​15.70​Dutch Championship 2006​9​Lars Vandenbergh​15.74​UK Open 2006​10​Thibaut Jacquinot​14.08​Roissy 2007​11​Edouard Chambon​14.21​French Championship 2007​12​Joël van Noort​13.62​German Open 2007​13​Erik Akkersdijk​13.17​Czech Open 2007​14​Jean Pons​13.18 (4th)​WC 2007​15​Edouard Chambon​12.27​French Championship 2008​16​Jean Pons​13.57​Toulouse Summer Open 2008​17​Erik Akkersdijk​11.55​Czech Open 2008​18​Tomasz Żołnowski​11.71​Euro 2008​19​Adam Polkowski​13.09​Polish Nationals 2009​20​Tomasz Żołnowski​11.85​Warsaw Open 2009​21​Adam Polkowski​14.07​Kociewie Open 2009​22​Tomasz Żołnowski​11.26​Gdansk Open 2009​23​Breandan Vallance​10.74​WC 2009​24​Robert Yau​11.89​Bristol Open 2009​25​Erik Akkersdijk​10.49​Bristol Spring 2010​26​Mats Valk​10.47​German Open 2010​27​Erik Akkersdijk​11.08​Belgian Open 2010​28​Mats Valk​10.68​Cologne Open 2010​29​Erik Akkersdijk​9.57​German Nationals 2010​30​Sergey Ryabko​10.31​Euro 2010​31​Erik Akkersdijk​10.95​MPEI Open 2010​32​Cornelius Dieckmann​9.49​Aachen Open 2011​33​Mats Valk​9.09​German Open 2011​34​Erik Akkersdijk​9.46​Amstelveen Open 2011​35​Michał Pleskowicz​8.65​WC 2011​36​Sergey Ryabko​8.89​Euro 2012​37​Daniil Lee​9.78​MPEI Open 2012​38​Sergey Ryabko​10.61​Kharkiv Winter 2012​39​Nikolay Evdokimov​9.93​MNW Winter 2013​40​Sergey Ryabko​10.96​Moscow Summer 2013​41​Ivan Vynnyk​9.15​Kharkiv Cube Day 2013​42​Mats Valk​8.68​MPEI Open 2013​43​Alexander Lau​8.02​Euro 2014​44​Cornelius Dieckmann​8.04​ABHC 2014​45​Sebastian Weyer​8.13​German Nationals 2014​


----------



## LucidCuber (Nov 14, 2014)

What about UK National Rankings, by World Ranking

For example Rubik's cube single NR has a World ranking of 3, 4x4x4 BLD has a world ranking of 1, 3x3 one handed has a world ranking of 14.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 14, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Masayuki Akimoto
> Yuki Hayashi
> 
> ...and this is for 4x4x4 lol





kinch2002 said:


> I think you should lose the title if you don't compete in the event for a year. I haven't figured out who it should pass to at that point though.



First option I think should be the "successor competition" if there is any. For example, Yuki last competed in Tokyo Open 2006 on Jul 30, 2006. There was no "Tokyo Open" in 2007, but Japan Open 2007 was in Tokyo, on Jul 28, 2007, almost exactly a year later. So I'd call that the successor competition and its 4x4 winner Takayuki Ookusa should be called Yuki's successor as unofficial 4x4 world champion.

Edit: This should also be done in case of long breaks (same ~1 year rule), not just in case of never-competed-again. If you don't compete, you forfeit.

Edit 2: This could also maybe replace Moritz' requirement of having competed more than once. I think it handles the target problem better. For example, Minh Thai would be the first uwc in 3x3, not Guus (who never won 3x3).


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 14, 2014)

I think that's a nice solution. After Yuki was succeeded by Takayuki in this way, Takayuki lost it to Matyas Kuti. Followed by Erik Akkersdijk, Milan Baticz, Erik Akkersdijk again, Syuhei Omura, Yumu Tabuchi, Feliks Zemdegs. And as you may know, Feliks has never been beaten in 4x4x4 before (yet).


----------



## STOCKY7 (Nov 14, 2014)

What is the fastest official time that someone has gotten for their first BLD solve??

Also just out of curiosity what is the UWR 3BLD single?


----------



## Jakube (Nov 14, 2014)

STOCKY7 said:


> Also just out of curiosity what is the UWR 3BLD single?



Probably this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NrpggZuSGY


----------



## STOCKY7 (Nov 14, 2014)

Jakube said:


> Probably this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NrpggZuSGY



That's sickening


----------



## Lid (Nov 14, 2014)

STOCKY7 said:


> What is the fastest official time that someone has gotten for their first BLD solve??


Chen Zhu (朱晨) 49.88



Spoiler: Top 20 best first 3x3x3 BLD success




*Cuber**Event**Time*Chen Zhu (朱晨), China333bf49.88Alessandro Solito, Italy333bf50.31Su Xu (徐粟), China333bf57.90Kaijun Lin (林恺俊), China333bf58.74Aan Candra Nugroho, Indonesia333bf1:00.90Martial Bonarek, France333bf1:01.41Sebastiano Tronto, Italy333bf1:02.72Ryo Kozawa (小澤諒), Japan333bf1:03.50Tse-Kan Lin (林哲侃), Taiwan333bf1:04.69Oliver Frost, United Kingdom333bf1:04.77Cale Schoon, USA333bf1:06.86Danyang Chen (陈丹阳), China333bf1:10.27Israel Fraga da Silva, Brazil333bf1:11.07Haiyan Zhuang (庄海燕), China333bf1:13.08Lucas Benito Rolando, Spain333bf1:13.44Revaldo Abedram Hapaa, Indonesia333bf1:13.68Nguyễn Xuân Hồng, Vietnam333bf1:16.18Fernando Israel Zúñiga Macedo, Mexico333bf1:16.30Ivo Bakker, Netherlands333bf1:18.63Tomás Mansilla, Argentina333bf1:18.95


----------



## Randomno (Nov 14, 2014)

Lid said:


> Chen Zhu (朱晨) 49.88
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess I'll just go practice BLD till I'm sub-30 then compete.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Nov 15, 2014)

Who's gotten the most top 3 places without coming first?


----------



## Randomno (Nov 15, 2014)

Biggest difference between CR time and where it's place for WR? For example, Rami Sbahi has the NAR for feet average, but his time is 10th in the world (difference would be 9 then).


----------



## Kit Clement (Nov 15, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Biggest difference between CR time and where it's place for WR? For example, Rami Sbahi has the NAR for feet average, but his time is 10th in the world (difference would be 9 then).



I'm pretty sure it would be all of these:

https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...?regionId=_Africa&eventId=&years=&mixed=Mixed

EDIT: misread, thought it was per event, so it would be one of these


----------



## Carrot (Nov 15, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Biggest difference between CR time and where it's place for WR? For example, Rami Sbahi has the NAR for feet average, but his time is 10th in the world (difference would be 9 then).





Megaminx average AfR, difference: 884


----------



## Lid (Nov 15, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> Who's gotten the most top 3 places without coming first?


Kian Barry with 39 (0-14-25).


----------



## Jimmy Liu (Nov 16, 2014)

Could someone make a top 100 world single and average sum of ranks for those who haven't had any NRs?


----------



## Randomno (Nov 16, 2014)

Similar to my last request, what's the largest CR-WR difference excluding Africa?


----------



## Ninja Storm (Nov 16, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Biggest difference between CR time and where it's place for WR? For example, Rami Sbahi has the NAR for feet average, but his time is 10th in the world (difference would be 9 then).



Same question as above, but excluding Africa?


----------



## TDM (Nov 16, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> Same question as above, but excluding Africa?


Didn't he just ask that?


----------



## Randomno (Nov 16, 2014)

TDM said:


> Didn't he just ask that?



Yeah I think he might have done.


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 16, 2014)

What is the slowest single ever recorded in the WCA that is not a DNF? MultiBLD excluded.


----------



## supercavitation (Nov 16, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> What is the slowest single ever recorded in the WCA that is not a DNF? MultiBLD excluded.



I'm not positive, but I'd bet on Stefan Pochmann's 2:34:36.00 for the WCA's first 5BLD success.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 16, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> What is the slowest single ever recorded in the WCA that is not a DNF? MultiBLD excluded.



Not my 2.5 hours 5x5 blindsolve. No, no, it's this feetsolve taking almost 91 hours:
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=ChongqingOpen2014&allResults=1#333ft

Edit: Top 20 excluding multi/big blind:



Spoiler: Slowest solves



Using data from WCA_export513_20141116 and Stefan's WCA Statistics Tools.


*competitionId**eventId**roundId**personName**Worst**value1**value2**value3**value4**value5*Chongqing Open 20143x3 with feetfXin Shi (石欣)90:56:00.003:47.22DNF90:56:00.00Ho Chi Minh 20135x5 CubefĐoàn Thanh Duy2:18:38.002:11.542:18:38.002:23.69Kharkiv Winter 20123x3 one-handeddIllia Zhadan (Ілля Жадан)2:00:34.0054.911:16.772:00:34.002:03.8158.05Pune Fall Open 2014Rubik's Cube1Akash Nagarkar1:42:57.0041.3345.181:42:57.0053.8641.22Lithuanian Open 20137x7 CubefAtis Hermanis47:36.0047:36.00DNSDNSSESC/Santos 20117x7 CubecConrad Alberto Michelucci44:02.0044:02.00Polish Nationals 20135x5 CubedWojciech Szatanowski38:35.0038:35.002:22.83Danish Special 20133x3 with feetcDamien Støvring Rolighed37:41.0037:41.00German Open 20043x3 blindfoldedfStefan Pochmann35:00.0035:00.00FLIP Open 20137x7 CubecFabien Lebailly34:59.0034:59.00Brasília Open 20097x7 CubecAnders Larsson33:44.0033:44.00Big CubingItaly 20135x5 CubedLorenzo Guazzo31:32.0031:32.003:19.33Barcelona Open 20107x7 CubecDavid Parra Meza29:00.0029:00.00French Open 20137x7 CubecThomas Iyer28:39.0028:39.00France 20137x7 CubecThomas Iyer28:36.0028:36.00Madrid Open 20107x7 CubecJavier Espinosa García28:15.0028:15.00France 20137x7 CubecJérôme Tatti27:25.0027:25.00Ballerup Open 20133x3 with feetfChristian Schiøtt27:05.003:52.38DNF27:05.00France 20137x7 CubecFabien Lebailly27:02.0027:02.00Cachan Open 20115x5 CubecClelia Valuy26:53.0026:53.0014:38.00



Spoiler: SQL





```
[NOPARSE]SELECT
  competitionId, eventId, roundId, personName, greatest(value1, value2, value3, value4, value5) 'Worst[T]',
  value1 'value1[T]', value2 'value2[T]', value3 'value3[T]', value4 'value4[T]', value5 'value5[T]'
FROM Results
WHERE eventId not in ('333mbf', '333mbo', '555bf', '444bf')
ORDER BY 5 desc
LIMIT 20;[/NOPARSE]
```


----------



## Randomno (Nov 16, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Not my 2.5 hours 5x5 blindsolve. No, no, it's this feetsolve taking almost 91 hours:
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=ChongqingOpen2014&allResults=1#333ft



The competition didn't even last 90 hours. How is that possible?


----------



## Stefan (Nov 17, 2014)

If you ever feel like making an uber-complicated all-rounder ranking, have a look at this. That's page 1 of 6. The IAAF seems to have abandoned it, but this other site is using it. I found some old news talking about a _"Top Performer of the Month"_ award, which sounds nice. I haven't read it all, but maybe someone else is interested and maybe there are useful ideas in it somewhere.


----------



## henrysavich (Nov 18, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Similar to my last request, what's the largest CR-WR difference excluding Africa?



OK, I just went through and looked at this manually, so no guarantees it is correct, but Faz has the Oceanic record for clock single with an 8.81, which places him 122 in the world


----------



## CyanSandwich (Nov 18, 2014)

henrysavich said:


> OK, I just went through and looked at this manually, so no guarantees it is correct, but Faz has the Oceanic record for clock single with an 8.81, which places him 122 in the world


You should've looked just a smidge more because Brock's clock average is 188th in the world 

Of course I was only looking at Oceanic records so no guarantees.


----------



## henrysavich (Nov 18, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> You should've looked just a smidge more because Brock's clock average is 188th in the world
> 
> Of course I was only looking at Oceanic records so no guarantees.



haha, I realized that I had forgot to look at clock averages after I posted. I do believe you are correct that would be the lowest ranked CR


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 25, 2014)

Sum of single and average ranks for 3x3 solving with different body parts (3x3+OH+Feet)?


----------



## vcuber13 (Nov 25, 2014)

You can do that with the sum of ranks program.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 25, 2014)

vcuber13 said:


> You can do that with the sum of ranks program.



I didn't think you could combine single and average into one?


----------



## Hssandwich (Nov 25, 2014)

Everybody should have looked more closely, Dene Beardsley, 3x3 WF mean 2:01.88, 249th in the world


----------



## vcuber13 (Nov 25, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> I didn't think you could combine single and average into one?



I think you're right, but it shouldn't be hard to copy both of them into excel and then sort.


----------



## Randomno (Nov 25, 2014)

Hssandwich said:


> Everybody should have looked more closely, Dene Beardsley, 3x3 WF mean 2:01.88, 249th in the world



That's not a CR though, only an NR.


----------



## cuboy63 (Nov 25, 2014)

Can someone calculate sum of 2+3+4 average please? Don't have access to a computer for a while so can't use sum of ranks program.


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Nov 25, 2014)

cuboy63 said:


> Can someone calculate sum of 2+3+4 average please? Don't have access to a computer for a while so can't use sum of ranks program.





Spoiler: Sum of Ranks (333A, 444A, 222A)



Using data from WCA_export522_20141125.tsv.zip and Stefan's Sum of WCA Ranks tool.


*Pos**Cubers**Sum**333
avg**444
avg**222
avg*1Feliks Zemdegs*15**1**2*122Bill Wang*16**2**9**5*3Lucas Etter*25**4*20*1*4Mats Valk*28**6**4*185Robert Yau*55*1516246Rowe Hessler*80*1826367Drew Brads*86*1264*10*8Kevin Costello III*87**7**3*779SeungBeom Cho (조승범)*99*6330*6*10Jayden McNeill*105*3467*4*11Yu Nakajima (中島悠)*106*41234212Przemysław Kaleta*110*59252613Vincent Hartanto Utomo*111*27117314Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์)*115*21435115Alexandre Carlier*118*38364416Cornelius Dieckmann*124**5*7940Sei Sugama (洲鎌星)*124*20139118Erik Akkersdijk*128*41186919Louis Cormier*130*57452820Michał Pleskowicz*139*141081721Dario Roa Sánchez*140*25*8*10722Antoine Cantin*143**10*676623Jacob Hutnyk*146*65156624Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทยโยธิน)*160*28339925Edward Lin*163*43754526Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호)*178*93*10*7527Dan Cohen*180*114412528Christopher Olson*185*8597*3*29Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)*186*9088*8*30Milán Baticz*190*90534731John Brechon*191*1093349Carlos Méndez García-Barroso*191*34149*8*33Thompson Clarke*192*547860Simon Westlund*192*775560Weixing Zhang (张炜星)*192*79278636Ivan Vynnyk (Іван Винник)*196*3944113Yi-Fan Wu (吳亦凡)*196*531213138Gabriel Dechichi Barbar*203*431392139Sameer Mahmood*206*121741140Dmitry Zvyagintsev*208*703510341Dmitry Dobrjakov*213*176113542Bence Barát*226*1258219Morten Arborg*226*331917444Antonie Paterakis*237*1121101545Rami Sbahi*239*122115*2*46Howard Wong Jun Yen (黄俊仁)*246*1093610147Ihor Bilchenko (Ігор Більченко)*265*101729248Hunor Bózsing*273*876312349Jakub Kipa*282*811425950Andy Smith*316*222454951Zhouheng Sun (孙舟横)*324*10311410752Haowei Fan (樊浩玮)*327*2390214Mitchell Lane*327*178579254Richard Jay S. Apagar*328*125026655Seyyed Mohammad Hossein Fatemi (سید محمد حسین فاطمی)*331*1181565756Nikolay Evdokimov*333*571958157Jinseong Kim (김진성)*340*9312712058Daniel Wannamaker*341*12211610359Hendry Cahyadi*346*8213712760Kailong Li (李开隆)*352*876919661Ping-Yueh Huang (黃品越)*354*1361328662Ivan Torgashov*365*1746412763Eric Limeback*375*3417916264Blake Thompson*380*1031898865Yu Sajima (佐島優)*383*525427766Kirt Protacio*406*9619311767Hao-Zheng Lin (林浩正)*417*1974617468Massimiliano Iovane*421*656629069Shane Grogan*427*1325623970Nathan Soria*436*296716971Stephen Adhisaputra*439*13911918172Lucas Wesche*440*1553924673Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)*441*168733874Seung Hyuk Nahm (남승혁)*444*101*5*33875Shuto Ueno (上野柊斗)*448*19212313376Kevin Hays*449*69*6*374Jakub Wolniewicz*449*2661443978Martin Kraut*460*284039279Syuhei Omura (大村周平)*464*12579260Paolo Moriello*464*254239781Michał Halczuk*466*14561260Daniel Sheppard*466*2711306583Anson Lin*473*719231084Yinqin Li (李尹钦)*474*2072343385Zhiyang Chen (陈至扬)*478*2397316686Sungho Hong (홍성호)*481*9923814487Jorge Castillo Matas*484*2581458188Ernesto Gutiérrez Cuba*495*212102181Wojciech Knott*495*1862428590Evan Liu*499*3051068891Giovanni Contardi*505*30*7*46892Patrick Ponce*506*462243893Daniil Lee*508*9329012594Julian David*510*136188186Ramón Dersch*510*12212226696Emanuel Rheinert*511*2822920097Kim Jokinen*515*16623211798Jonah Crosby*521*21217413599Riley Woo*530*145223162Sebastian Weyer*530**9**1*520






antoineccantin said:


> Sum of single and average ranks for 3x3 solving with different body parts (3x3+OH+Feet)?





Spoiler: Sum of Ranks (333, 333oh, 333ft, 333A, 333ohA, 333ftA)



Using data from WCA_export522_20141125.tsv.zip and Stefan's Sum of WCA Ranks tool.


*Pos**Cubers**Sum**333**333oh**333ft**333
avg**333oh
avg**333ft
avg*1Antoine Cantin*59*18*1*16*10**2*122Przemysław Kaleta*140*49*4*1359*1*143Arifumi Fushimi (伏見有史)*162*36*10*305012244Louis Cormier*178*1431145746165Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)*210**5*41511662356Yu Nakajima (中島悠)*217*5362*9*4144*8*7Robert Yau*262*4528831535568Alexander Lau*265**3*14119*2*28999Marcin Zalewski*272*15245083505010Vincent Hartanto Utomo*344*521075327574811Jakub Kipa*385*7799*2*81124*2*12Thompson Clarke*459*9222106543515013Stephen Adhisaputra*529*36591231395511714Wojciech Knott*550*23211*10*186113*7*15Erik Akkersdijk*560*6314131412582616Kevin Costello III*596*1758283*7**9*22217Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)*602*23679*3*24239*3*18Jinseong Kim (김진성)*629*12416739931733319Adrian Jorghy*688*15291113190529020Anssi Vanhala*709*12466*8*35913913Bhargav Narasimhan*709*264*7*137186*5*11022Yu Sajima (佐島優)*716*9526015522761823Edward Lin*729*7169230434926724Renhard Julindra*735*25253*7*231186*6*25Mats Valk*778**1*34394*6**7*33626Lucas Wesche*802*127151821552177027Simon Westlund*808*13314764773305728Phillip Espinoza*822*13660192599028529Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทยโยธิน)*843**8*98337289427830Jayden McNeill*853*8839364344028831Dan Cohen*856*7617014911410324432Mitchell Lane*865*1125315317814013033John Brechon*882*1802118110914824334Milán Baticz*897*48162250909625135Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호)*901*73103321932228936Lin Chen (陈霖)*930*356201791741418737Hendry Cahyadi*976*22436048822095338Fakhri Raihaan*980*224238*4*195310*9*39Michał Pleskowicz*987**6**8*54414*4*41140James Hamory*1011*1392361606420820441Rami Sbahi*1019*117413191223371142Christopher Olson*1030*117453598512529943Alfrisa Diva Wandana*1047*340154931841849244Bence Barát*1072*10319817012528119545Wojciech Szatanowski*1077*104123201266206177Ciarán Beahan*1077*314257891781607947Nicola Barbaro*1083*2061972648613619448Zhiwei Lin (林智玮)*1088*410711882332516149Cornelius Dieckmann*1113*2211396*5*15*664*50Riley Woo*1157*7339717214524612451Leon Schmidtchen*1180*554061644735015852Akash Rupela*1201*23411419422225518253Artem Melikian (Артем Мелікян)*1223*369233243532291554Teo Kai Xiang*1238*26134112415225110955Muhammad Jihan Khalilurrahman*1249*2771062453087423956Jiayu Wang (王佳宇)*1258*119573276130*664*57Daniel Sheppard*1261*329195562713486258Ryosuke Higo (肥後亮佑)*1266*2241442822826626859Carlos Méndez García-Barroso*1327*98178514349940460Yunsu Nam (남윤수)*1342*39710911439382*4*61Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)*1363*893142889027330962Evan Liu*1382*314299873053195863Chia-Wei Lu (呂家維)*1395*120825211384349164Nguyễn Ngọc Thịnh*1414*364312147448717265Ihor Bilchenko (Ігор Більченко)*1448*13618043510118141566Oscar Roth Andersen*1450*3224011638444514367James Donahue*1482*4657324033114323068Radityo Yunus Utomo Wicaksono*1546*35228412739226912269David Woner*1550*3769627031121128670Daniel Cano Salgado*1578*451270704392727671Weixing Zhang (张炜星)*1580*942474757928440172Muhammad Badruddin*1619*603404202223531773Rowe Hessler*1620*49378311821*664*74Feliks Zemdegs*1624**2**2**952**1**3**664*75Bill Wang*1675*2823*952**2**6**664*76Eric Limeback*1682*5924050834177*664*77Jan Bentlage*1691*380381774982946178Gunnar Krig*1692*2526843339210943879Collin Burns*1695*3218*952*1118*664*80Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์)*1710*1842*952*2113*664*81Mitsuki Gunji (郡司光貴)*1720*5525744772225*664*82Morten Arborg*1725*3411*952*3331*664*83Artur Kristof*1740*369463422485724684Gabriel Dechichi Barbar*1743*67*6**952*4311*664*85Keaton Ellis*1770*5527*952*4923*664*86Dániel Varga*1771*5668116145129421887Piti Pichedpan (ปิติ พิเชษฐพันธ์)*1777*8236*952*2419*664*88Sei Sugama (洲鎌星)*1794*4787*952*2024*664*89Richard Jay S. Apagar*1796*3643*952*1289*664*90Justin Mallari*1810*5913*952*114*8**664*91Giovanni Contardi*1812*41*5**952*30120*664*92Dario Roa Sánchez*1816*3383*952*2559*664*93Lucas Etter*1821*1283*952**4*106*664*94Dmitry Dobrjakov*1825*3669*952*1787*664*95Kailong Li (李开隆)*1841*11533645487185*664*96Dharmesh Shahu*1852*32538443114520136697Emanuel Rheinert*1862*26842833928229824798Hunor Bózsing*1891*15216*952*8720*664*99Yongting You (尤永庭)*1906*326242527117237457100Yi-Fan Wu (吳亦凡)*1911*73101*952*5368*664*


----------



## Hssandwich (Nov 25, 2014)

Whoops, read it wrong on the WCA page.


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 25, 2014)

About these requests: I'm not sure whether you are curious about who is number 1 or how great your lead is. (Or maybe you really are just curious about the entire list )


----------



## cuboy63 (Nov 25, 2014)

Przemek Kaleta said:


> Spoiler: Sum of Ranks (333A, 444A, 222A)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. Right behind Feliks for both


----------



## Stefan (Nov 25, 2014)

vcuber13 said:


> antoineccantin said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't think you could combine single and average into one?
> ...



I'm guessing you two missed the new program? Looks like this and you can just check everything you want included:


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 25, 2014)

Stefan said:


> What made you two think so? Should the interface be clearer somehow? You can do it in the tool, just check everything you want included. Screenshot (just to show the interface, preferred way to post is like Przemek did):
> 
> http://i60.tinypic.com/4v3ghj.png



I guess I was thinking of the first version of the program which didn't allow for that. Now I know!


----------



## TMOY (Nov 26, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> About these requests: I'm not sure whether you are curious about who is number 1 or how great your lead is. (Or maybe you really are just curious about the entire list )



Yes, this thread is turning very much into:

Cuber: Hey Mr SQLfreak, I want to know if I'm no 1 in <some silly stats>. Can you run SQL for me, I'm too lazy to do it myself ?
Mr SQLfreak: <runs SQL and posts the result> Oh yes, you're no 1.
Cuber: Great !

Not sure if it's a problem though. These stats are not meant to be serious anyway.


----------



## Randomno (Nov 26, 2014)

Has anyone done smallest 3x3 single vs. average difference , and largest as well?


----------



## Carrot (Nov 26, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Has anyone done smallest 3x3 single vs. average difference , and largest as well?



Yes.


----------



## Randomno (Nov 26, 2014)

Carrot said:


> Yes.



Can you dig it up from these thousands of posts?


----------



## Carrot (Nov 28, 2014)

Something about pyraminx mean that was far off... just read Stefan's post below.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 28, 2014)

Carrot said:


> Top 4 (because 2-4 are so close to each other):
> Oscar Roth Andersen: 2.72
> Drew Brads: 3.13
> Jules Desjardin: 3.14
> Yohei Oka: 3.15



Hmm, we disagree:



Spoiler: Pyraminx Mean-of-5



Using data from WCA_export522_20141125 and Stefan's WCA Statistics Tools.


*Cuber**Mean-of-5*Oscar Roth Andersen2.72Drew Brads3.01Jules Desjardin3.14Yohei Oka (岡要平)3.26Riadi Arsandi3.37Felix Lee3.41Vincent Hartanto Utomo3.44Mattias Uvesten3.49Yi Wang (王旖)3.49Jakub Wolniewicz3.53



Spoiler: SQL





```
[NOPARSE]SELECT personId Cuber, cast(min(value1+value2+value3+value4+value5)/5 as signed integer) 'Mean-of-5[T]'
FROM Results
WHERE eventId='pyram' and value1>0 and value2>0 and value3>0 and value4>0 and value5>0
GROUP BY personId
ORDER BY 2
LIMIT 10;[/NOPARSE]
```


----------



## Carrot (Nov 28, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Hmm, we disagree:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I should just go to sleep, eyes and brain are not working together anymore... at least I got 50% of top 4 correct! I'm happy with that. Or I should just have relied on SQL instead of checking by hand...


Spoiler



I missed Drew's 3.01 and I read the wrong lines for Yohei Oka (it was in fact Drew's result I was reading)... beatiful



But thanks Stefan


----------



## Randomno (Nov 30, 2014)

Averages that broke both single and average WR? Means too.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 30, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Averages that broke both single and average WR? Means too.



Let me encourage the use of SQL 
(queries don't get much easier than this one)

SELECT *
FROM Results
WHERE regionalSingleRecord='WR' and regionalAverageRecord='WR'

Edit: Hmm, if you said "broke" because you meant to disregard initial WRs, then admittedly it's harder.


----------



## Randomno (Nov 30, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Let me encourage the use of SQL
> (queries don't get much easier than this one)
> 
> SELECT *
> ...



I don't know where to use the SQL though.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 30, 2014)

Randomno said:


> I don't know where to use the SQL though.



Yeah, we could have nicer tools/documentation for beginners. I've been working on some stuff, but it's not ready yet.


----------



## PixelWizard (Nov 30, 2014)

Is there someone who is faster in a bigger puzzle than in the next smaller one?
As example:
Faster in 4x4 than in 3x3 or
Faster in 7x7 than in 6x6


----------



## Ollie (Nov 30, 2014)

3BLD and 4BLD 'official' averages of 5?


----------



## TDM (Nov 30, 2014)

PixelWizard said:


> Is there someone who is faster in a bigger puzzle than in the next smaller one?
> As example:
> Faster in 4x4 than in 3x3 or
> Faster in 7x7 than in 6x6


First one I think of is Breandan Vallance (3x3 is faster than 2x2), but I'm sure there are many more.


----------



## Randomno (Nov 30, 2014)

TDM said:


> First one I think of is Breandan Vallance (3x3 is faster than 2x2), but I'm sure there are many more.



3x3 > 2x2 is probably most likely for this.

And that PB list is hilarious to look at... All top 1000, then 10000 in 2x2 single.


----------



## Mikel (Dec 3, 2014)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Yeah I've definitely posted this before, but I can't find it either. I'm including non-US citizens here because there's not many at the top of the rankings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Could someone update the "Most U.S. States Competed In" statistic please?

The results may not be completely accurate because the WCA recognizes everyone who competed in FMC USA 2014 to have competed in Massachusetts according to their the maps.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 7, 2014)

Of all the people starting their WCA career in 1982, Guus now has the best 3x3 average record. And so on.



Spoiler: Class of 'Year



Using data from WCA_export529_20141205 and Stefan's WCA Statistics Tools.


*Year**Average**Cuber*198217.86Guus Razoux Schultz200311.84Shotaro Makisumi (牧角章太郎)200410.53Edouard Chambon20058.79Erik Akkersdijk20068.25Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)20077.45Mats Valk20088.63Anthony Brooks20096.54Feliks Zemdegs20107.50Bill Wang20117.50Alexander Lau20127.69Kevin Costello III20138.92Hyeon Kyo Kyoung201410.94Dawei Xu (徐大卫)



Spoiler: SQL





```
[NOPARSE]SELECT substr(personId, 1, 4) Year, average 'Average[T]', group_concat(personId) Cuber
FROM Results
WHERE eventId='333' and (substr(personId, 1, 4), average) in
(SELECT substr(personId, 1, 4) year, min(average) bestAvg
FROM Results
WHERE eventId='333' and average>0
GROUP BY year)
GROUP BY Year
ORDER BY Year;[/NOPARSE]
```


----------



## rybaby (Dec 7, 2014)

How many people in the top 100 average rank for 3x3x3 in 2008 are still in the top 100 today?


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 7, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Of all the people starting their WCA career in 1982, Guus now has the best 3x3 average. And so on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is 2014 really that slow? Damn.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 7, 2014)

2x2 average and single sum of ranks for europe plzzz!


----------



## Username (Dec 7, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> 2x2 average and single sum of ranks for europe plzzz!




Manual search so probably not correct:

1. Ben Whitmore: 3+12=15
1. Antonie Paterakis: 11+4=15
3. Michał Pleskowicz: 11+5 =16
4. Cornelius Dieckmann: 5+14=19
4. Carlos Méndez García-Barroso: 18+1=19

Yes, I was kinda bored.


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Dec 7, 2014)

What about competition with the lowest (BLD winning result)/(3x3x3 winning result) ratio? I've just seen that 3x3x3 winning average of the PLS szczecin (where maskow did WR) is barily sub12...


----------



## TDM (Dec 7, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> Is 2014 really that slow? Damn.


People from previous years have improved and then competed since then, so their times are going to be faster. In a few years the best person with 2014 in their WCA profile will be much faster than that.


----------



## Randomno (Dec 7, 2014)

TDM said:


> People from previous years have improved and then competed since then, so their times are going to be faster. In a few years the best person with 2014 in their WCA profile will be much faster than that.



I'm just imagining there's someone going to a comp in 2015 who's been practicing for years and is sub-9.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 7, 2014)

How many of each year's freshies are among today's top X in 3x3 average:



Spoiler: Class of 'Year (second view)



Using data from WCA_export534_20141207 and Stefan's WCA Statistics Tools.


*Year**top 10**top 100**top 1000**top 10000**all*198200034200300131502004005431212005031010127220060329157447200711050303870200801095647176420092221431057319720104281581377370420112141961423396520121716614013984201304123184157392014002516267661



Spoiler: SQL





```
[NOPARSE]SELECT
  substr(personId, 1, 4) Year,
  sum(worldRank <= 10) 'top 10',
  sum(worldRank <= 100) 'top 100',
  sum(worldRank <= 1000) 'top 1000',
  sum(worldRank <= 10000) 'top 10000',
  count(*) 'all'
FROM RanksAverage
WHERE eventId = '333'
GROUP BY Year
ORDER BY Year;[/NOPARSE]
```


----------



## Stefan (Dec 7, 2014)

MatejMuzatko said:


> What about competition with the lowest (BLD winning result)/(3x3x3 winning result) ratio? I've just seen that 3x3x3 winning average of the PLS szczecin (where maskow did WR) is barily sub12...



Yeah, that one wins by a great marcin.



Spoiler: Winning 3BLD to winning 3x3 ratio



Using data from WCA_export534_20141207 and Stefan's WCA Statistics Tools.


*id**win333bf / win333**win333bf**win333**countryId*PLS Szczecin 20141.786521.1711.85PolandSLS Chorzow 20142.308023.6810.26PolandBydgoszcz Summer 20142.335323.199.93PolandJember Open 20132.358237.3315.83IndonesiaSLS Czestochowa 20132.434326.1210.73PolandPolish Nationals 20132.451123.809.71PolandCubers Eve 20132.464923.919.70PolandGLS Autumn Reda 20132.534424.719.75PolandGuangzhou Wushan Open 20142.537024.339.59ChinaNanjing Spring Open 20102.548233.5613.17ChinaSuzhou Open 20112.554730.5811.97ChinaKrakow Cubing Spree 20142.593227.4110.57PolandSlovenian Open 20132.627827.7510.56SloveniaUral Winter 20142.652433.5812.66RussiaXi'an Spring 20102.662730.9411.62ChinaZune Open 20122.666327.6510.37BelgiumRCPO 20142.667627.7710.41PhilippinesShanghai Winter 20102.700432.2711.95ChinaBeijing Summer 20132.704029.9611.08ChinaLiberty Science 20132.708927.3610.10USASTGO Verano 20142.711332.4011.95ChileAsian Championship 20142.722325.789.47JapanSLS Bielsko-Biala 20142.736628.1610.29PolandXi'an Lucky Open 20112.750433.7212.26ChinaAustrian Open 20132.766629.9910.84AustriaATMOS 20142.786837.6513.51IndiaMonticello Open 20142.797834.8612.46ItalyPolish Open 20142.799325.399.07PolandPolish Nationals 20142.800427.369.77PolandZonhoven Open 20122.801628.8010.28BelgiumBugella Open 20142.809736.6113.03ItalyGuangdong Open 20142.816626.119.27ChinaSLS Rybnik 20142.822926.629.43PolandCzech Open 20132.823429.9010.59Czech RepublicRadom Open 20132.826128.6010.12PolandGuadalajara Open 20102.835141.9614.80MexicoGrudziadz Open 20132.841529.4110.35PolandBeijing 20132.855134.6912.15ChinaHarbin Open 20092.864642.1114.70ChinaBeijing Autumn 20142.874836.7412.78ChinaLas Lomas 20142.892135.6612.33ChileHunan Open 20102.894036.0312.45ChinaSLS Jastrzebie 20132.920228.189.65PolandBig Cube Krasnik 20142.934327.269.29PolandBASC 3 20142.977029.7710.00USABasauri Open 20112.980937.4112.55SpainHangzhou Open 20102.986337.1812.45ChinaHa Noi Open 20142.987633.7611.30Vietnam



Spoiler: SQL





```
[NOPARSE]SELECT id, win333bf / win333, win333bf 'win333bf[T]', win333 'win333[T]', countryId
FROM
(SELECT competitionId id, average win333 FROM Results WHERE eventId='333' and roundId in ('f','c') and pos=1 and average>0) a
natural join
(SELECT competitionId id, best win333bf FROM Results WHERE eventId='333bf' and roundId in ('f','c') and pos=1 and best>0) b
natural join Competitions
WHERE win333bf / win333 < 3
ORDER BY 2;[/NOPARSE]
```


----------



## Randomno (Dec 7, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Yeah, that one wins by a great marcin.



Yeah, you can't mask 'ow great that was.


----------



## porkynator (Dec 7, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Monticello Open 20142.797834.8612.46Italy



That's me winning both, yay!


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 8, 2014)

Username said:


> Manual search so probably not correct:
> 
> 1. Ben Whitmore: 3+12=15
> *1. Antonie Paterakis: 11+4=15*
> ...



I don't think so: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?1688-Accomplishment-Thread&p=955702#post955702

EDIT: If you go by sum of world rankings, Ben wins anyway: 3+31=34, Antonie: 22+15 = 37. Oh well too bad. Maybe Antonie can think of another statistic that he might be ranked #1 in next time.


----------



## Randomno (Dec 8, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> I don't think so: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?1688-Accomplishment-Thread&p=955702#post955702



How does someone manage to mess up a 2x2 scramble? :confused:


----------



## Username (Dec 8, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> I don't think so: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?1688-Accomplishment-Thread&p=955702#post955702
> 
> EDIT: If you go by sum of world rankings, Ben wins anyway: 3+31=34, Antonie: 22+15 = 37. Oh well too bad. Maybe Antonie can think of another statistic that he might be ranked #1 in next time.



Oh thanks for correcting me. Atleast my error wasn't something I should've found on the wca 

On a completely unrelated note can we get a 2x2avg, 3x3avg and 4x4avg sum of ranks for finland? /s


----------



## Randomno (Dec 8, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Biggest difference between CR time and where it's place for WR? For example, Rami Sbahi has the NAR for feet average, but his time is 10th in the world (difference would be 9 then).



Can someone update this please? Someone got some new Megaminx CRs at Jburg 2014. Is it now African OH single (855th in the world)?


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 8, 2014)

What the largest value of people who have the same time from the same competition? Examples are Rowe and my 5x5 avgs at US Nationals, Corey and Joey's Skewb avgs at Carnegie Mellon Fall 2014.


----------



## Ollie (Dec 9, 2014)

Ollie said:


> 3BLD and 4BLD 'official' averages of 5?



bump


----------



## Stefan (Dec 10, 2014)

Spoiler: 3x3 Rolling Average of 5



Using data from WCA_export536_20141209 and Stefan's WCA Statistics Tools.


*Cuber**Best Avg5**Details**Current Avg5*Feliks Zemdegs6.476.09, 6.97, (5.91), (7.08), 6.367.67Lucas Etter6.986.72, (11.03), (6.33), 7.66, 6.559.11Bill Wang7.327.35, (8.52), (7.23), 7.27, 7.338.50Mats Valk7.337.88, (6.55), 7.06, (8.34), 7.058.59Alexander Lau7.367.65, (10.31), 7.44, 6.98, (6.83)9.02Philipp Weyer7.45(6.64), 7.83, (10.51), 7.28, 7.249.12Cornelius Dieckmann7.477.01, (8.42), 7.80, (6.68), 7.619.13Kevin Costello III7.637.55, 7.48, (8.52), 7.86, (6.87)8.60Sebastian Weyer7.687.47, 7.88, (7.36), 7.69, (8.15)8.19Antoine Cantin7.76(6.50), 8.14, 6.79, (8.91), 8.348.01






Spoiler: 3x3 Rolling Average of 12



Using data from WCA_export536_20141209 and Stefan's WCA Statistics Tools.


*Cuber**Best Avg12**Details**Current Avg12*Feliks Zemdegs6.917.09, (8.50), 7.25, 6.09, 6.97, (5.91), 7.08, 6.36, 7.15, 8.02, 6.08, 7.057.17Alexander Lau7.56(5.96), 7.91, (10.19), 7.97, 8.27, 7.86, 6.34, 7.22, 7.83, 8.28, 7.39, 6.578.76Mats Valk7.807.94, 7.83, (9.83), 8.41, 7.22, 7.96, 8.27, 7.88, (6.55), 7.06, 8.34, 7.058.17Cornelius Dieckmann7.917.58, 7.94, 8.03, 7.78, 8.39, 7.93, 8.12, (9.83), 7.38, (6.77), 8.04, 7.898.76Kevin Costello III7.928.35, (6.99), 7.46, (9.43), 7.10, 8.50, 7.78, 7.57, 8.14, 8.45, 8.82, 7.089.03Lucas Etter8.01(6.33), 7.66, 6.55, (DNF), 7.20, 9.25, 8.32, 7.76, 9.66, 7.58, 7.51, 8.658.85Philipp Weyer8.11(6.64), 7.83, (10.51), 7.28, 7.24, 8.36, 8.21, 9.21, 10.34, 7.06, 7.35, 8.198.76Sebastian Weyer8.12(6.83), 8.97, 8.25, 7.66, 7.44, (9.18), 7.78, 8.93, 7.96, 7.56, 7.77, 8.848.28Bill Wang8.20(22.46), 7.35, 8.52, (7.23), 7.27, 7.33, 7.90, 10.02, 8.40, 8.25, 8.15, 8.85sameMichał Pleskowicz8.46(6.96), 7.95, 8.54, (9.95), 9.36, 9.26, 7.27, 8.87, 8.34, 9.05, 8.08, 7.849.22






Spoiler: 333 Rolling Average of 50



Using data from WCA_export536_20141209 and Stefan's WCA Statistics Tools.


*Cuber**Best Avg50**Details**Current Avg50*Feliks Zemdegs7.475.91, 6.09, 6.09 ... 9.43, 10.08, 11.777.51Alexander Lau8.065.96, 6.34, 6.57 ... 10.31, 12.15, 13.098.31Mats Valk8.326.15, 6.23, 6.51 ... 9.83, 10.71, 10.848.35Bill Wang8.476.80, 7.14, 7.23 ... 10.64, 22.46, 25.688.49Cornelius Dieckmann8.506.58, 6.77, 7.02 ... 11.97, 11.99, 23.148.91Sebastian Weyer8.556.40, 7.11, 7.16 ... 10.53, 11.52, 30.238.68Kevin Costello III8.556.87, 6.88, 6.99 ... 10.49, 10.86, 10.908.80Philipp Weyer8.586.64, 7.06, 7.13 ... 10.51, 11.04, 11.138.72Lucas Etter8.656.33, 6.55, 6.72 ... 12.04, 12.18, DNF8.75Michał Pleskowicz8.786.96, 7.23, 7.27 ... 10.35, 10.79, 11.479.04






Spoiler: 333 Rolling Average of 100



Using data from WCA_export536_20141209 and Stefan's WCA Statistics Tools.


*Cuber**Best Avg100**Details**Current Avg100*Feliks Zemdegs7.715.91, 6.08, 6.09, 6.09, 6.13 ... 10.30, 10.35, 10.45, 11.77, DNFsameAlexander Lau8.196.58, 6.79, 6.82, 6.83, 6.83 ... 10.79, 11.60, 12.15, 13.55, 18.418.26Mats Valk8.516.15, 6.23, 6.51, 6.55, 7.05 ... 10.71, 10.75, 10.77, 10.84, 12.378.54Cornelius Dieckmann8.666.58, 6.61, 6.68, 6.72, 6.77 ... 11.80, 11.97, 11.99, 13.35, 23.148.86Sebastian Weyer8.676.40, 6.83, 7.02, 7.11, 7.16 ... 11.41, 11.52, 12.50, 12.91, 30.23samePhilipp Weyer8.696.64, 7.03, 7.03, 7.06, 7.13 ... 11.13, 11.13, 12.10, 14.94, DNF8.74Kevin Costello III8.756.55, 6.87, 6.88, 6.95, 6.99 ... 10.86, 10.86, 10.90, 12.41, 13.198.80Michał Pleskowicz8.856.96, 7.03, 7.11, 7.23, 7.27 ... 10.79, 10.80, 11.47, 11.85, 12.658.98Bill Wang8.936.66, 6.80, 7.00, 7.14, 7.19 ... 11.68, 11.69, 12.16, 22.46, 25.68sameLucas Etter9.056.33, 6.55, 6.72, 6.80, 6.82 ... 12.04, 12.18, 12.75, 13.83, DNF9.07






Spoiler: 333 Rolling Average of 200



Using data from WCA_export536_20141209 and Stefan's WCA Statistics Tools.


*Cuber**Best Avg200**Details**Current Avg200*Feliks Zemdegs7.785.66, 5.84, 5.86, 5.88, 5.91, 6.08, 6.09, 6.09, 6.13, 6.16 ... 10.30, 10.35, 10.44, 10.45, 11.30, 11.77, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF7.79Alexander Lau8.595.96, 6.34, 6.47, 6.57, 6.58, 6.79, 6.82, 6.83, 6.83, 6.85 ... 12.15, 12.88, 12.90, 13.09, 13.55, 16.36, 17.22, 18.41, DNF, DNFsameMats Valk8.676.15, 6.23, 6.51, 6.55, 6.61, 7.00, 7.05, 7.05, 7.06, 7.08 ... 10.77, 10.84, 11.11, 11.28, 11.69, 12.05, 12.16, 12.37, DNF, DNF8.68Kevin Costello III8.936.44, 6.55, 6.78, 6.87, 6.88, 6.95, 6.99, 6.99, 7.08, 7.10 ... 12.32, 12.33, 12.37, 12.41, 12.70, 13.19, 14.40, 15.87, DNF, DNF8.95Cornelius Dieckmann8.946.58, 6.61, 6.68, 6.72, 6.77, 6.96, 7.01, 7.02, 7.13, 7.16 ... 11.99, 12.12, 12.19, 12.79, 12.97, 13.35, 16.33, 23.14, DNF, DNF8.95Philipp Weyer9.016.64, 7.03, 7.03, 7.06, 7.13, 7.21, 7.23, 7.24, 7.28, 7.29 ... 11.13, 11.19, 11.25, 11.74, 12.06, 12.10, 12.38, 12.75, 14.94, DNFsameSebastian Weyer9.096.40, 6.56, 6.83, 6.91, 6.98, 7.02, 7.09, 7.11, 7.16, 7.17 ... 11.52, 11.88, 12.05, 12.50, 12.83, 12.91, 16.02, 20.47, 30.23, DNFsameMichał Pleskowicz9.126.16, 6.96, 7.03, 7.11, 7.19, 7.23, 7.27, 7.29, 7.31, 7.38 ... 11.47, 11.80, 11.82, 11.85, 11.90, 12.30, 12.65, 13.53, 13.82, DNFsameLucas Etter9.496.33, 6.55, 6.72, 6.80, 6.82, 6.86, 7.20, 7.32, 7.36, 7.40 ... 11.98, 12.04, 12.18, 12.75, 13.27, 13.50, 13.83, 23.51, DNF, DNFsameRichard Jay S. Apagar9.526.84, 6.96, 7.11, 7.13, 7.27, 7.41, 7.43, 7.46, 7.47, 7.56 ... 12.63, 12.64, 13.15, 13.15, 13.28, 13.53, 13.61, 14.69, DNF, DNF9.53


----------



## Stefan (Dec 10, 2014)

Spoiler: 333bf Rolling Average of 5



Using data from WCA_export536_20141209 and Stefan's WCA Statistics Tools.


*Cuber**Best Avg5**Details**Current Avg5*Marcell Endrey29.13(27.33), 29.66, 27.75, (31.43), 29.9931.75Marcin Kowalczyk29.4623.20, (DNF), 32.87, 32.32, (21.17)31.41Kaijun Lin (林恺俊)29.6231.75, (DNF), 29.47, 27.63, (26.11)sameKabyanil Talukdar30.1830.59, (DNF), 31.19, (25.78), 28.75sameMarcin Zalewski31.0635.45, (DNF), (24.68), 30.31, 27.41DNFGrzegorz Jałocha31.6332.16, 29.55, (29.41), (41.88), 33.18DNFNoah Arthurs32.02(27.75), (DNF), 32.73, 30.44, 32.88DNFHaiyan Zhuang (庄海燕)33.4632.27, (DNF), 31.81, (30.94), 36.30DNFAlessandro Solito34.6238.44, (DNF), 33.63, (30.59), 31.78samePreeda Hongpimolmas (ปรีดา หงส์พิมลมาศ)34.66(DNF), 34.86, 40.11, 29.00, (27.77)same






Spoiler: 333bf Rolling Average of 12



Using data from WCA_export536_20141209 and Stefan's WCA Statistics Tools.


*Cuber**Best Avg12**Details**Current Avg12*Grzegorz Jałocha37.5835.09, 35.90, 42.79, (DNF), (26.01), 32.09, 44.80, 32.50, 34.31, 59.11, 30.96, 28.21DNFMarcell Endrey43.2054.36, 44.84, 39.48, (31.98), (DNF), 42.69, 45.02, 45.71, 48.78, 32.59, 39.84, 38.65DNFOliver Frost44.6340.78, 51.46, (DNF), 40.45, 44.92, 49.69, 44.90, 45.25, 34.48, 48.00, 46.40, (30.89)DNFBence Barát46.8645.94, 44.53, (1:11.84), 42.41, 39.16, 1:00.33, 55.03, (36.68), 41.66, 50.88, 44.33, 44.36DNFAnton Rostovikov47.0637.18, 37.86, (1:59.94), 41.63, 52.50, 42.86, 1:28.27, 45.19, 41.84, 43.16, (34.97), 40.06DNFOleg Gritsenko48.4851.11, 40.65, 40.12, 49.79, 36.25, 37.74, 1:36.60, 56.06, 35.88, (DNF), (33.34), 40.61DNFVille Seppänen49.8344.27, 54.27, 46.94, 48.44, (DNF), 49.66, 49.63, 1:04.77, 44.56, 53.46, 42.31, (39.53)DNFZane Carney51.1941.55, 38.52, (31.41), 38.52, (DNF), 1:10.16, 35.86, 1:18.03, 40.71, 43.65, 1:19.03, 45.91DNFGianfranco Huanqui58.281:17.62, 46.24, 49.18, (DNF), 1:25.01, 1:22.48, 42.93, 45.22, 49.46, 42.49, 1:02.15, (40.98)DNFJakob Kogler1:09.301:03.71, 1:04.71, 1:17.09, 1:06.53, 1:16.31, (56.70), 1:17.45, 1:05.91, 1:07.84, (DNF), 1:10.96, 1:02.50DNF






Spoiler: 333bf Rolling Average of 50



Using data from WCA_export536_20141209 and Stefan's WCA Statistics Tools.


*Cuber**Best Avg50**Details**Current Avg50*Tim Habermaas1:48.531:19.43, 1:21.40, 1:23.50 ... 2:29.86, 2:33.41, 2:45.44DNFFabrizio Cirnigliaro2:29.761:43.78, 1:46.90, 1:54.61 ... DNF, DNF, DNFDNFClément Gallet3:03.862:02.27, 2:12.63, 2:15.11 ... DNF, DNF, DNFDNF






Spoiler: 333bf Rolling Average of 100



Using data from WCA_export536_20141209 and Stefan's WCA Statistics Tools.


*Cuber**Best Avg100**Details**Current Avg100*Tim Habermaas1:55.001:15.00, 1:18.08, 1:18.69, 1:19.43, 1:21.40 ... DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF1:57.92


----------



## Stefan (Dec 10, 2014)

Spoiler: 444bf Rolling Average of 5



Using data from WCA_export536_20141209 and Stefan's WCA Statistics Tools.


*Cuber**Best Avg5**Details**Current Avg5*Oliver Frost2:35.622:32.11, 2:25.27, 2:49.48, (2:18.65), (DNF)DNFMarcell Endrey3:17.01(3:50.86), 3:12.93, (2:48.88), 3:29.47, 3:08.64DNFGrzegorz Jałocha3:45.933:25.74, (2:41.30), (DNF), 5:08.40, 2:43.66DNFOleg Gritsenko3:54.554:04.69, (3:14.33), 3:28.52, (DNF), 4:10.43DNFAndreas Pohl5:02.284:33.88, (DNF), 5:00.43, (3:40.16), 5:32.53DNFMatteo Colombo5:18.845:45.21, (4:32.90), 4:53.71, (DNF), 5:17.59DNFNoah Arthurs5:27.275:53.12, 5:47.29, 4:41.40, (4:38.44), (DNF)DNFJulian David5:40.366:00.10, 5:35.86, (5:05.95), 5:25.13, (DNF)DNFKai Jiptner5:54.025:46.22, 6:14.19, (5:03.35), 5:41.64, (DNF)DNFYuhei Takagi (高木佑平)6:18.796:04.61, 5:46.05, (DNF), (4:53.97), 7:05.72DNF






Spoiler: 555bf Rolling Average of 5



Using data from WCA_export536_20141209 and Stefan's WCA Statistics Tools.


*Cuber**Best Avg5**Details**Current Avg5*Marcell Endrey6:52.927:05.52, 6:26.86, (8:04.53), 7:06.38, (6:06.41)sameDmitry Karyakin9:45.9710:32.00, (8:56.41), (DNF), 9:21.71, 9:24.21DNFOleg Gritsenko11:23.089:26.53, (7:54.77), 15:51.00, 8:51.72, (DNF)DNFMike Hughey15:05.0016:08.00, (14:12.00), (17:06.00), 14:41.00, 14:26.00DNFNevins Chan Pak Hoong (陈百鸿)18:11.6717:50.00, 18:30.00, (15:34.00), (DNF), 18:15.00DNFChester Lian18:29.3316:50.00, 19:27.00, 19:11.00, (DNF), (16:36.00)DNFIstván Kocza19:04.6719:25.00, 15:08.00, 22:41.00, (14:04.00), (DNF)DNFJan Bentlage20:04.6719:12.00, (DNF), 20:23.00, 20:39.00, (18:39.00)DNFChris Hardwick20:51.3329:40.00, (12:59.00), (DNF), 17:48.00, 15:06.00DNFHenrik Olsson25:52.6723:40.00, (DNF), 27:13.00, 26:45.00, (18:18.00)DNF




Is that what you meant, Ollie?


----------



## CyanSandwich (Dec 11, 2014)

Average number of attempts it takes to get a success in each of the BLD events?


----------



## Ollie (Dec 11, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Spoiler: 444bf Rolling Average of 5
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perfect, thanks! The rolling averages for 3x3x3 were interesting too, muchos gracias

Didn't realize my average of 12 would be 3rd, that's pretty cool


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 11, 2014)

Average number of DNFs per person?

Average single times and average times per person for each event?


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 14, 2014)

Most consecutive appearances in the finals of 3x3?


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 15, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> Most consecutive appearances in the finals of 3x3?



I would suppose Mats.


----------



## the super cuber (Dec 15, 2014)

Anyone with 4x4 faster than 3x3?


----------



## Berd (Dec 16, 2014)

Fastest 3x3 single compared to there average? (Ignoring DNF averages)


----------



## Lid (Dec 16, 2014)

the super cuber said:


> Anyone with 4x4 faster than 3x3?


No.



Berd said:


> Fastest 3x3 single compared to there average? (Ignoring DNF averages)


Anastasiia Zhuravlova 1:51.68/8:34.22=402.54s difference.
Daniel Sheppard 16.46/1:52.86=average 6.86 times slower than fastest single.


----------



## Randomno (Dec 16, 2014)

Lid said:


> Daniel Sheppard 16.46/1:52.86=average 6.86 times slower than fastest single.



What was Daniel doing to manage to get a DNF and a counting 4:59?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 17, 2014)

*Has anyone ever held an NR for two different countries?*

I was just reading up on some of the WCA regulations and read this: "2e2) Competitors with updates to their citizenship status may change their country of representation in their first competition of a calendar year." and it got me thinking that if a really fast cuber kept gaining citizenship in a different country each year, it would be possible to get NRs for multiple countries, or even CRs for different continents. Does anyone know of something like this ever occurring?


----------



## charmrence (Dec 17, 2014)

I've thought about that too. I'm likely to get a new citizenship within a couple of years, and I've been wondering if I would still keep my NR or if my times would just be set in comparison with the updated country.


----------



## rybaby (Dec 17, 2014)

Anthony Brooks had a 9.69 3x3 single for Belize, then later 8.09 for US.


----------



## Randomno (Dec 17, 2014)

rybaby said:


> Anthony Brooks had a 9.69 3x3 single for Belize, then later 8.09 for US.



Goob job I didn't try and find his WCA ID by testing out the URL.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 17, 2014)

Ramadan Sulejman have NR;s for both Macedonia and Norway in bld events


----------



## Stefan (Dec 17, 2014)

Spoiler: Cubers setting records for different countries



Using data from WCA_export553_20141217 and Stefan's WCA Data Tools.


*Cuber**Countries*Cameron AlmasiIran,USAKanneti Sae Han (คันธ์เนตี แซ่ห่าน)Thailand,FranceAnthony BrooksUSA,BelizeRamadan SulejmanMacedonia,Norway



Spoiler: SQL





```
[NOPARSE]SELECT personId Cuber, group_concat(distinct personCountryId) Countries
FROM Results
WHERE regionalSingleRecord<>'' or regionalAverageRecord<>''
GROUP BY personId
HAVING count(distinct personCountryId) > 1;[/NOPARSE]
```


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 17, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Spoiler: Cubers setting records for different countries
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool! I knew there had to be at least one cuber who has done this.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 18, 2014)

Who has the fastest 3x3 average without having a sub 10 single?


----------



## Julian (Dec 18, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Who has the fastest 3x3 average without having a sub 10 single?


You do. Checked by hand because I was curious.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 18, 2014)

Julian said:


> You do. Checked by hand because I was curious.



Haha that's cool  Thanks btw


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 24, 2014)

Stefan Pochmann's clock average from 2005 is still in the top 100 list.
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003POCH01


----------



## Wilhelm (Dec 24, 2014)

Actually it's just a clock mean. Btw there are still 3 Clock means in the top 100


----------



## LucidCuber (Dec 24, 2014)

This might be a difficult one, but I'd love to see a Sum of Singles/Averages for countries.

Where each event's NR counts by it's World ranking. For example, Australia would have a sum of singles of 389, as the world ranking for every Australian NR single adds up to 389.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 24, 2014)

joshsailscga said:


> Stefan Pochmann's clock average from 2005 is still in the top 100 list.
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003POCH01



I don't know whether it's more impressive that that is still top 100 worthy or more pathetic that I never improved it 



Wilhelm said:


> Actually it's just a clock mean. Btw there are still 3 Clock means in the top 100



If you include my other two solves from that competition and take the average of 5, it's actually better (9.67 avg5, 9.74 mean3).


----------



## EMI (Dec 24, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> This might be a difficult one, but I'd love to see a Sum of Singles/Averages for countries.
> 
> Where each event's NR counts by it's World ranking. For example, Australia would have a sum of singles of 389, as the world ranking for every Australian NR single adds up to 389.



Has been done a few times, I'm too lazy to go back and find the statistic though.


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 24, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> This might be a difficult one, but I'd love to see a Sum of Singles/Averages for countries.
> 
> Where each event's NR counts by it's World ranking. For example, Australia would have a sum of singles of 389, as the world ranking for every Australian NR single adds up to 389.


I've wrote a VBA macro to do this, but haven't run it for a while as I don't want to download anything (i.e. the database) while I'm waiting for broadband to arrive.
It's not too difficult...except for the silly people who switch nationalities and cause problems.


----------



## cubizh (Dec 31, 2014)

The following charts shows the usage of cubecomps by WCA competitions since it has started as it is now (Barcelona Winter Open 2012, Jan 26-27 2012).



Spoiler: WCA Competitions with Cubecomps Usage Chart









Each competition is represented by a vertical line. Each line is either red or green. Since there has been a lot of competitions since (1131), it's impossible to reference all competition names, so only a few are shown on the X-axis, just for time reference purposes.





Spoiler: Countries with WCA Competitions not using Cubecomps (2014 only)




* Country	** #	* China	 33	 Japan	 15	 Philippines	 6	 Chile	 4	 Canada	 4	 Vietnam	 3	 Indonesia	 2	 USA	 2	 Spain	 1	 Israel	 1	 Austria	 1	 Thailand	 1	 Estonia	 1	






Spoiler: WCA Competitions using Cubecomps in 2012,2013 and 2014


----------



## Myachii (Dec 31, 2014)

Probably been asked before, but I'm curious:
Highest number of comps attended by one person? 
Longest time one WR has stood?
Most 1st comp cubers attended one comp? (i.e, the highest number of people attending a competition for the first time at the same comp[confusing ik..])


----------



## Randomno (Dec 31, 2014)

Myachii said:


> Highest number of comps attended by one person?



https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#most_competitions



> Longest time one WR has stood?



Minh Thai's WR ofc. Otherwise, https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#oldest_world_records.



> Most 1st comp cubers attended one comp? (i.e, the highest number of people attending a competition for the first time at the same comp[confusing ik..]



Most likely Worlds 2003.


----------



## supercavitation (Dec 31, 2014)

Who has the best mean of all solves (excluding DNFs and FMC)?

Also, best mean of all NxN solves? All non-NxN solves? All sighted solves? All blindfolded solves?


----------



## Stefan (Dec 31, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Most likely Worlds 2003.



Not even close. It's place 21. Try again.


----------



## Randomno (Dec 31, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Not even close. It's place 21. Try again.



No idea then.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 1, 2015)

Iran Open 2011
151 of the 154 competitors were first-time competitors.
121 of them never competed again.


----------



## Randomno (Jan 1, 2015)

Stefan said:


> Iran Open 2011
> 151 of the 154 competitors were first-time competitors.



I found Ron and Kong Chai, but who's the third not first-time competitor?


----------



## Pro94 (Jan 1, 2015)

Randomno said:


> I found Ron and Kong Chai, but who's the third not first-time competitor?



https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010MASL01


----------



## Randomno (Jan 1, 2015)

Pro94 said:


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010MASL01



Thanks.


----------



## Berd (Jan 1, 2015)

Stefan said:


> Iran Open 2011
> 151 of the 154 competitors were first-time competitors.
> 121 of them never competed again.


Crazyyy


----------



## mitch1234 (Jan 2, 2015)

I would really appreciate it if someone could list all of the world records since the last cubecast podcast episode(7/17/13). When listing all of the world records in our upcoming episode we will shout out who ever helps us with this. Thanks again.


----------



## TDM (Jan 2, 2015)

mitch1234 said:


> I would really appreciate it if someone could list all of the world records since the last cubecast podcast episode(7/17/13). When listing all of the world records in our upcoming episode we will shout out who ever helps us with this. Thanks again.


https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...gionId=&eventId=&years=&mixHist=Mixed+History
Ctrl+F, then type '2013-07-26' (or 'P 2013'). Go upwards from there.


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 2, 2015)

This would be quite hard, but sum of 3x3 ranks for siblings? Sebastian and Phillip would obviously be 1st


----------



## TDM (Jan 2, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> This would be quite hard, but sum of 3x3 ranks for siblings? Sebastian and Phillip would obviously be 1st


How would you know two people are siblings and don't just have the same name?


----------



## mitch1234 (Jan 2, 2015)

TDM said:


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...gionId=&eventId=&years=&mixHist=Mixed+History
> Ctrl+F, then type '2013-07-26' (or 'P 2013'). Go upwards from there.


Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Username (Jan 2, 2015)

TDM said:


> How would you know two people are siblings and don't just have the same name?



obviously most of these are siblings


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 2, 2015)

Yeah, my post was a bit unrealistic.


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 2, 2015)

Link where I can download that "sum of ranks program"?

Or alternatively someone just do sum of all BLD ranks for me


----------



## Stefan (Jan 2, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> Link where I can download that "sum of ranks program"?



Which one? Mine's here:
https://github.com/pochmann/sum-of-wca-ranks


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 3, 2015)

Stefan said:


> Which one? Mine's here:
> https://github.com/pochmann/sum-of-wca-ranks



Thanks Stefan


----------



## joshsailscga (Jan 9, 2015)

How many people broke a CR in their first comp?
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2014ADCO01
Besides faz, obviously.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 9, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> How many people broke a CR in their first comp?
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2014ADCO01
> Besides faz, obviously.



Sameer Mahmood got WR at first comp. Pretty sure Yu Da Hyun got a AsR at her first comp too.

Also, those people from 1982.


----------



## Lid (Jan 9, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> S Pretty sure Yu Da Hyun got a AsR at her first comp too.


Nope, 4th comp actually.


----------



## TMOY (Jan 9, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Also, those people from 1982.


FYI, WC 1982 was not the first comp for anybody because competitors had to win their national championship first to qualify for it.


----------



## kcl (Jan 10, 2015)

StanleyCuber said:


> Largest rank changes from #2000 or less in any event from end of 2013 to end of 2014?



I might be up there, I went from 12.88 to 9.07 3x3.


----------



## joshsailscga (Jan 11, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Sameer Mahmood got WR at first comp.



And beat Chris to sub-2 as well...Wow.


----------



## giorgi (Jan 11, 2015)

what's the Top 10 longest standing NR's ?


----------



## joshsailscga (Jan 11, 2015)

giorgi said:


> what's the Top 10 longest standing NR's ?



Seems like this guy is a likely candidate for half of those:
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2004LINP01


----------



## Stefan (Jan 11, 2015)

I have 1517 official solves (*). So does Thom Barlow <3

(*) counting a multiblind solve of several cubes as one solve

Sébastien, François and Erik together account for over 1% of all 2441557 solves. Also, the top 1% of all WCA members have about 27% of all solves. Coincidentally, to be in that top 1%, you currently need exactly 1000 solves. We have 36378 members, here are the 363 with 1000 or more solves:



Spoiler: Cubers with most official solves



Using data from WCA_export574_20150111 and Stefan's WCA Data Tools.


*Cuber**Solves*Sébastien Auroux9105François Courtès8334Erik Akkersdijk7553Arnaud van Galen6773Bence Barát6169Clément Gallet5809Jan Bentlage5696Tim Reynolds5146Lars Vandenbergh5020Dániel Varga4904Ron van Bruchem4847Marcin Jakubowski4480Joey Gouly4150Henrik Buus Aagaard4088Mats Valk4028Wojciech Szatanowski4022Tomasz Żołnowski3894Bob Burton3850Olivér Perge3850Rowe Hessler3745Michał Halczuk3667Daniel Sheppard3632Milán Baticz3602Dan Cohen3583Lorenzo Vigani Poli3356Laura Ohrndorf3316Gunnar Krig3234Rafael Werneck Cinoto3227Björn Korbanka3009Michael Röhrer3007Hunor Bózsing3000Michał Pleskowicz2946John Brechon2939Cornelius Dieckmann2937Piotr Michał Padlewski2904Robert Yau2903Kian Barry2875Zoé de Moffarts2842Ton Dennenbroek2773Nobuaki Suga (菅信昭)2755Javier Tirado Ortiz2712Andreas Pohl2695Filippo Brancaleoni2691Corey Sakowski2691Paolo Moriello2641Simon Westlund2627Marcin Zalewski2594Oscar Roth Andersen2591Hippolyte Moreau2553Geert Bicler2538Justin Jaffray2529Brúnó Bereczki2498Breandan Vallance2496Evan Liu2495Philippe Virouleau2419Leon Schmidtchen2411Yu Nakajima (中島悠)2404Gaël Dusser2392Lucas Garron2382Jeremy Fleischman2381Feliks Zemdegs2377Nora Christ2376Przemysław Kaleta2374Ivan Zabrodin2370Piotr Kózka2368Wojciech Knott2359Edward Lin2344Alexander Olleta del Molino2335Louis Cormier2325István Kocza2323Jakub Wolniewicz2316Jakub Cabaj2268Fabio Bini Graciose2268Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)2255Devin Corr-Robinett2242Thompson Clarke2222Michael Young2222Niklas Spies2203Chia-Wei Lu (呂家維)2197Sinpei Araki (荒木慎平)2179Moritz Karl2134Timothy Sun2114Dan Selzer2097Sanio Kasumovic2088Maarten Smit2082Ihor Bilchenko (Ігор Більченко)2077Takayuki Ookusa (大艸尊之)2073Dan Dzoan2056Christopher Olson2038Kevin Costello III2029Eric Limeback2015Fumiki Koseki (古関章記)2002Kanneti Sae Han (คันธ์เนตี แซ่ห่าน)1994Antoine Piau1993Yu Sajima (佐島優)1990Matic Omulec1983Fabian Auroux1980Anthony Brooks1980Ting Sheng Bao Yang1949Marcin Stachura1940Dave Campbell1927Hideki Niina (新名秀樹)1924Kamil Zieliński1920Marek Wójtowicz1914Syuhei Omura (大村周平)1913Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)1885Nathan Dwyer1884James Molloy1868Mike Hughey1862Yohei Oka (岡要平)1857Kalina Brzezińska1847Adam Polkowski1846Riccardo Simone1843Laetitia Lemoine1833Mike Kotch1833Paweł Kowol1797Chris Wall1780Jakub Kipa1779Gaurav Taneja1776Pedro Santos Guimarães1774Mariano D'Imperio1758Ernie Pulchny1734Ryan Jew1733Antoine Cantin1729James Hildreth1718Carlos Méndez García-Barroso1716Dene Beardsley1709Pau Vela García1704Mitchell Lane1703Krzysztof Kuncki1686Mateusz Fydrych1680Callum Hales-Jepp1662Akash Rupela1651Mario Laurent1650Artem Melikian (Артем Мелікян)1643Jules Desjardin1600Allyson Dias de Lima1597Lasse Korbanka1593Owidiusz Pryk1593Tim Major1590Yi-Fan Wu (吳亦凡)1588Jesús Masanet García1584Daniel Gracia Ortiz1565Sebastian Weyer1556Dmitry Zvyagintsev1554Niko Ronkainen1551Adam Zamora1549Cameron Stollery1546Weifeng Cheng (程维锋)1542Stefan Huber1535Pablo Nicolás Oshiro Mondoñedo1535Chester Lian1530Kit Clement1527Ivan Vynnyk (Іван Винник)1523Philipp Weyer1519Stefan Pochmann1517Thom Barlow1517Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)1515Nikhil Mande1513Bhargav Narasimhan1513Patrick Jameson1512Jayden McNeill1505Kai Jiptner1505Zach Goldman1504Yuxuan Wang (王宇轩)1499Matteo Provasi1499Adrian Lehmann1495Loïc Petit1489Jaclyn Sawler1486Bertalan Bodor1486Jack Moseley1476Giovanni Contardi1467Steven Turner1462Weston Mizumoto1461Ben Whitmore1457Brandon Mikel1453Karina Grandjean Beck1451Anders Larsson1450Felix Lee1450James Hamory1441Riadi Arsandi1422Quentin Lefebvre1414Weixing Zhang (张炜星)1412Joël van Noort1411Kailong Li (李开隆)1411Gavin Nelson1407Ilkyoo Choi (최일규)1406Frank Severinsen1405Anton Rostovikov1405Alexander Springhorn1400Nathaniel Berg1399David Woner1397Emile Compion1397Chunyu Zhang 2 (张春雨)1394Richard Jay S. Apagar1393Deven Nadudvari1391Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호)1386Jai Gambhir1381Krzysztof Żerucha1380Joris Mühlsteff1374Reinier Schippers1370Vincent Hartanto Utomo1370Sarah Strong1363Marco Rota1358Gabriel Dechichi Barbar1347Kevin Guillaumond1346Valentin Hoffmann1344Leandro Baltazar1343Sergey Ryabko1339Markus Pirzer1334Ivan Torgashov1331Massimiliano Iovane1329Jens Diewald1322Michał Robaczyk1319Dennis Rosero1319Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์)1317Michael Gottlieb1316Riley Woo1312Samuel Chiu1311Rama Temmink1300Morten Arborg1297Walker Welch1295Hao-Zheng Lin (林浩正)1289Olivier Polspoel1289Jorge Castillo Matas1287Nicolò Simone1286Jakob Kogler1277Maria Oey1277Bobby D'Angelo1276Takuma Shirahase (白波瀬拓磨)1274Jim Mertens1273Alejandro Riveiro Rodríguez1273Radu Făciu1273Tim Wong1272Simon Crawford1271Jan Smarschevski1271Renan Mondini Cerpe1269Nick Rech1267Kirt Protacio1263Máté Horváth1259Grzegorz Łuczyna1253Lucas Etter1252Antonie Paterakis1252Kevin Hays1250Vidar Klungre1250Edouard Chambon1245Jure Gregorc1243Phillip Espinoza1240Baiqiang Dong (董百强)1239Shelley Chang1236Mateusz Cichoracki1235Alex Thielemier1235Tommaso Zoffoli1223Jiajun Li (李嘉俊)1223Alejandro Aguado Barahona1222Blake Thompson1221Leyan Lo1219Cameron Brown1215Tomasz Kiełbasa1214Maximilian Deimel1214Tatsuya Ookubo (大久保達也)1211Piotr Frankowski1209Michael Kristel1205Tobias Christlieb1204Guus de Wit1200Greg Austin1197Andy Tsao1190Robin Blöhm1187Stefano Bevacqua1183Pierre Lemerle1183Lars Vennike Nielsson1178Alrimar Dias Rocha Sobrinho1177Tommy Gustavsson1177Julian David1173Viktor Kalmar1172John Tamanas1170Andrew Coghill1167Daniel Borrajo Gutiérrez1167Daniel Gloppestad Bajer1163Paweł Włoszek1163Dmitry Kryuzban1158Artur Kristof1157Martin Kraut1157José Leonardo Chaparro Prieto1156Oleg Gritsenko1155Tim Habermaas1153Lucas Wesche1151Ming Zheng (郑鸣)1149Justin Adsuara1143Justin Mallari1142Oscar Alberto Ceballos Contreras1140Alexandre Toledo Guillén1137Balázs Bernát1137Baramee Pookcharoen (บารมี พุกเจริญ)1133Dhanayush Raninga1133Denys Haidaichuk1130Ernesto Gutiérrez Cuba1130Harris Chan1127Cyril Barigand1126Emanuel Rheinert1121Ryan DeLine1121Lin Chen (陈霖)1121Pierre Bouvier1119AJ Blair1119Kristopher De Asis1119Fubo Wang (王富博)1119James Donahue1116Vincent Sheu1115Kåre Krig1115Takao Hashimoto (橋本貴夫)1115Simone Santarsiero1114Chia-Liang Tai (戴嘉良)1112Wataru Hashimura (端村航)1112Anthony Hsu1111Haowei Fan (樊浩玮)1104Charlie Cooper1101Tiemen De Meester1100Łukasz Cichecki1097Patrick Kern1091Chan Tak Chuen (陳德泉)1091Teemu Tiinanen1091Barnabás Turi1079Nils Feuer1077Stephen Adhisaputra1076José Garrido1076Arifumi Fushimi (伏見有史)1072Kristian Muggerud1071Erwan Kohler1069Howard Wong Jun Yen (黄俊仁)1068Chung-Han Hsu (許鍾瀚)1066Alexey Polyashov1064Mitsuki Gunji (郡司光貴)1053Marcin Bloch1053Ole Nikolai Gjerset1053Tobias Droste1053Rémi Esturoune1051Piotr Kuchta1050Niko Paavilainen1049Dmitry Dobrjakov1048Endre Kovács1048Jonathan Papa1045Zihao Wang (王子豪)1044Linus Fresz1043Jonathan Midjord Shapira1040Timo Ludwig1034Mads Mohr Christensen1033Serhii Koksharov (Сергій Кокшаров)1032Berit Brüster1029Aili Asikainen1027Péter Trombitás1025Rami Sbahi1021Maximilian Neitzel1021Ciarán Beahan1020Olivér Nagy1019Anatoly Kim1018Ottfried Kejs1016Luke Hubbard1010Andrew Ricci1010Jernej Omulec1010Helmut Heilig1008Lorenzo Bonoan1003Takahiro Tomisawa (富沢隆広)1002Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทยโยธิน)1000Kirstine Buus Aagaard1000



Spoiler: SQL





```
[NOPARSE]SELECT personId Cuber, sum((value1>0)+(value2>0)+(value3>0)+(value4>0)+(value5>0)) Solves
FROM Results join Competitions on Competitions.id = competitionId
WHERE not (eventId = '333mbf' and year*10000+month*100+day < 20090206)
GROUP BY personId
HAVING Solves >= 1000
ORDER BY Solves desc;[/NOPARSE]
```


----------



## Jimmy Liu (Jan 12, 2015)

kinch2002 said:


> It's about time I made another epic post. Thanks to JJ for this idea.
> I have given points to the top 100 ranks as follows: 1st=100 points, 2nd=99 etc down to 100th=1 point
> Then I ranked the countries according to how many points they have in total and in each event. I also did one for individual people
> Enjoy.
> ...



Curious about these, please run the results again!


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jan 12, 2015)

giorgi said:


> what's the Top 10 longest standing NR's ?



What about everybody that was in worlds 1982?


----------



## giorgi (Jan 12, 2015)

I forgot to say without counting worlds 1982 results


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 12, 2015)

Stefan said:


> I have 1517 official solves (*). So does Thom Barlow <3
> 
> (*) counting a multiblind solve of several cubes as one solve
> 
> Sébastien, François and Erik together account for over 1% of all 2441557 solves. Also, the top 1% of all WCA members have about 27% of all solves.



Awesome. More importantly, Sébastien has OVER 9000 solves!!!!!!


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 18, 2015)

What's the largest un-improvement(deprovement?) from one round to the next for 3x3? Going from one comp to the next comp also counts as 'one round to the next'.
DNF averages not counted.


----------



## joshsailscga (Jan 24, 2015)

Daniel Sheppard's finals average at Bristol Spring 2010 included a DNF and a 4:59 after a sub-20 semifinal average. 

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009SHEP01

Does anyone know what actually happened there? I can't imagine a pop would have taken that long to fix.


----------



## TMOY (Jan 24, 2015)

I only saw the end of the 4:59 solve, but he was just doing random algs, not fixing a pop. I guess he messed up and then decided that the solve wouldn't be serious anyway.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 29, 2015)

*Best Worst Ranks*

Stat Request is courtesy of Robert Yau.

Take everyone's worst world ranks, but use them as a percentile of everyone who has competed. Who has the best worst result?

In each event, WR holder will get 100%. Everybody who hasn't compete gets 0%. Everyone in between gets a proportion of that.
Clearly anyone who hasn't competed in every event has a worst score of 0%. There are 36 people who have competed in every event. So everyone else is joint 37th (or last).

Mad respect if you guess the winner before opening. On irc people managed to guess almost the whole list of 36 people before getting 1st place.


Spoiler




*Rank**WCA ID**Percentile**Event*1Callum Hales-Jepp74.15%666 average2Yu Nakajima (中島悠)70.93%333fm average3Daniel Sheppard69.96%333bf average4Corey Sakowski64.80%333fm average5Jan Bentlage64.23%555bf single6Simon Westlund61.31%555bf single7Timothy Sun51.01%777 average8Antoine Cantin50.40%333fm average9Evan Liu49.64%555bf single10Bence Barát48.91%555bf single11Jiawen Wu (吴嘉文)44.53%555bf single12Lucas Wesche42.34%555bf single13Jakob Kogler40.79%sq1 average14Andreas Pohl40.27%777 average15John Brechon37.96%555bf single16Chunyu Zhang 2 (张春雨)33.68%333ft average17Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭)29.14%777 average18Ivan Zabrodin27.74%555bf single19Yunqi Ouyang (欧阳韵奇)26.28%555bf single20Riley Woo25.87%333fm average21Mike Hughey25.70%skewb single22Hong Zhang (张宏)24.82%555bf single23Conor Cronin23.36%555bf single24Nikhil Mande20.02%777 average25Maarten Smit19.85%333ft average26Taku Yanai (矢内拓)17.68%777 average27Walker Welch15.33%555bf single28Nick Vu12.06%666 average29Sébastien Auroux10.95%555bf single30Emanuel Rheinert8.76%555bf single31Ben Whitmore6.57%555bf single32Akash Rupela5.84%555bf single33Jianyu Que (阙剑宇)4.80%333fm average34Henrik Buus Aagaard4.38%555bf single35Anthony Hsu3.25%pyram average36Brandon Mikel0.80%333fm average
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]
[tr]


We know who has the best worst event now. But who has the best "2nd worst event"? and best "3rd worst" etc?


Spoiler




*nth Event**Name**Percentile*1Callum Hales-Jepp74.15%2Daniel Sheppard90.59%3Daniel Sheppard91.93%4Daniel Sheppard92.75%5Daniel Sheppard92.82%6Yu Nakajima (中島悠)94.68%7Yu Nakajima (中島悠)96.70%8Yu Nakajima (中島悠)96.91%9Yu Nakajima (中島悠)97.52%10Yu Nakajima (中島悠)97.54%11Yu Nakajima (中島悠)97.61%12Yu Nakajima (中島悠)98.14%13Yu Nakajima (中島悠)98.50%14Yu Nakajima (中島悠)98.83%15Yu Nakajima (中島悠)98.94%16Feliks Zemdegs98.98%17Feliks Zemdegs99.56%18Feliks Zemdegs99.78%19Feliks Zemdegs99.79%20Feliks Zemdegs99.85%21Feliks Zemdegs99.92%22Feliks Zemdegs99.92%23Feliks Zemdegs99.93%24Feliks Zemdegs99.97%25Feliks Zemdegs99.97%26Feliks Zemdegs99.99%27Feliks Zemdegs99.99%28Feliks Zemdegs99.99%29Feliks Zemdegs100.00%30Feliks Zemdegs100.00%31Feliks Zemdegs, Marcin Kowalkczyk100.00%327 people with 2 WRs100.00%3324 people with a WR100.00%



_WCA Export 585 - 20150128 _


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jan 30, 2015)

kinch2002 said:


> Mad respect if you guess the winner before opening. On irc people managed to guess almost the whole list of 36 people before getting 1st place.



You owe me mad respect, got it first guess (would have guessed maybe Yu or you without the hint though).


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 31, 2015)

Random 3x3 stats.

Now that Feliks for a 5.7x today, the first tenth of a second without any results (after 5.5) is 3:00.7x. There are 64 tenths between that and 4 minutes that haven't had a result yet.

The median solve is 19.21

890 DNS
22106 DNF
818929 successful solves

No solves of 7.04 or 7.49
The next time without a result is 1:05.54 then 1:08.98

_WCA Export 585 - 20150128 plus Feliks' 5.75_


----------



## bubbagrub (Feb 1, 2015)

I was looking at some random stats from the WCA database and was surprised to find that there are only 9 people from the UK that have ever come first in a round of 3x3 in a competition:


*Name**Number of first places*Breandan Vallance52Alexander Lau33Robert Yau16Thom Barlow5Rowan Kinneavy3Joey Gouly2Dan Harris2Jay Terrafranca1Daniel Sheppard1

In fact there's no event for which more than 9 UK people have won rounds. For feet, 7x7 and clock it's just 3 people for each:

Feet: Callum Hales-Jepp, Daniel Sheppard, Robert Yau
7x7: Robert Yau, Daniel Sheppard, Breandon Vallance
Clock: Daniel Sheppard, Ryan Jones, James Molloy


----------



## joshsailscga (Feb 2, 2015)

Ten years ago, there were fewer than 100 cubers with a sub-20 single.


----------



## Randomno (Feb 2, 2015)

bubbagrub said:


> I was looking at some random stats from the WCA database and was surprised to find that there are only 9 people from the UK that have ever come first in a round of 3x3 in a competition:



Doesn't really surprise me, there are a few UK cubers who are top. The only reason this doesn't really apply to the US is because the fastest people can't go to all US comps.


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Feb 2, 2015)

Bence Barát is better than me at the single sum of ranks in europe, but I am better at the worldwide sum of ranks


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 2, 2015)

Lucas Wesche said:


> Bence Barát is better than me at the single sum of ranks in europe, but I am better at the worldwide sum of ranks



Not long ago I was 2nd in Canada for sum of average ranks, but 1st in the World.


----------



## Randomno (Feb 2, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> Not long ago I was 2nd in Canada for sum of average ranks, but 1st in the World.



Wut that makes no sense please explain.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 2, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Wut that makes no sense please explain.



In Canada he let someone in front of him because that's how polite Canadians are.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 2, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Wut that makes no sense please explain.



At the time, I was second behind Louis Cormier in Canada, and Louis was second in the World after me. The reason why it was like that is that I was much better than him at certain events that Canadians are generally bad at, and he was better than me at events that we are generally good at.

Approximate example: 3x3 Blindfolded single and 4x4 average

BLD:

*Person*AntoineLouis*World Rank*110400Canadian Rank47

4x4:

*Person*AntoineLouis*World Rank*10070Canadian Rank62


----------



## TDM (Feb 2, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> 4x4:
> 
> *Person*AntoineLouis*World Rank*10070Canadian Rank26


One of these rows can't be right; the 'World Rank' row suggests he has a faster average than you, but you have a better rank in Canada!


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 2, 2015)

TDM said:


> One of these rows can't be right; the 'World Rank' row suggests he has a faster average than you, but you have a better rank in Canada!



Oops, you're right. Fixed now.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 2, 2015)

TDM said:


> One of these rows can't be right; the 'World Rank' row suggests he has a faster average than you, but you have a better rank in Canada!



In general, that's possible. Anthony Brooks for example even has a world rank that's better than his national rank (Pyraminx single).


----------



## Randomno (Feb 2, 2015)

Stefan said:


> In general, that's possible. Anthony Brooks for example even has a world rank that's better than his national rank (Pyraminx single).



How does that work? :confused:


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 3, 2015)

Randomno said:


> How does that work? :confused:



Nationality changes.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Feb 3, 2015)

Anthony Brooks has a pyraminx single of 3.68, giving him a world rank of 298. However, he obtained that single while competing for Belize. Later, he changed his nationality, and his fastest single competing for the USA is 7.94, giving him a national rank of 386.


----------



## joshsailscga (Feb 5, 2015)

7x7 Cube Final Mean of 3 link
Place	Person	Best Average Citizen of	Result Details
1	Louis Cormier	3:21.49 3:24.50	NR	Canada	3:28.37 3:23.63 3:21.49
2	James Hildreth	3:51.01 3:51.17 USA	3:51.46 3:51.05 3:51.01

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009HILD01

Anyone ever seen a smaller variation than this in a big cube mean?


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Feb 8, 2015)

So I know there are two people who have gotten 1st in every event. (http://hem.bredband.net/_zlv_/rubiks/stats/wca_win_events.html)

But what about total Medal Count including 2nd and 3rd for each event. (18 x 3 for 54 total) (also not including DNF Podiums obviously)


----------



## bubbagrub (Feb 8, 2015)

TheDubDubJr said:


> So I know there are two people who have gotten 1st in every event. (http://hem.bredband.net/_zlv_/rubiks/stats/wca_win_events.html)
> 
> But what about total Medal Count including 2nd and 3rd for each event. (18 x 3 for 54 total) (also not including DNF Podiums obviously)



Excluding old-style MBF, magic, master-magic and DNFs:


 2008BARA01 Bence Barát  52 2010BENT01 Jan Bentlage  512008AURO01  Sébastien Auroux  502009SHEP01  Daniel Sheppard  49 2008WEST02 Simon Westlund  48  2005AKKE01 Erik Akkersdijk  47 2006BUUS01  Henrik Buus Aagaard 46  2009LIUE01 Evan Liu  46  2012ZABR01  Ivan Zabrodin  45  2005BATI01  Milán Baticz  44 

The data's a few weeks old, so it may be slightly out of date, but I guess it won't have changed much...

(Edit: sorry: realised I'd forgotten to include combined final rounds)

(Edit: the two that Bence is missing are 3rd place for 5BLD and 2nd place for clock)

(final Edit: Checked on today's data dump, and the results have not changed)


----------



## bubbagrub (Feb 8, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> 7x7 Cube Final Mean of 3 link
> Place	Person	Best Average Citizen of	Result Details
> 1	Louis Cormier	3:21.49 3:24.50	NR	Canada	3:28.37 3:23.63 3:21.49
> 2	James Hildreth	3:51.01 3:51.17 USA	3:51.46 3:51.05 3:51.01
> ...



I reckon the closest for 6x6 was:

SantiagoOpen2009: 
Pedro Santos Guimarães 4:48.09, 4:48.18, 4:48.06

For 7x7 it's this:

EatSleepCubeRepeat2014: 
Sébastien Auroux 5:14.66, 5:14.66, 5:14.92


----------



## bubbagrub (Feb 8, 2015)

Looking at those earlier stats led me to finding that only three people have ever got 3 successful 5BLD solves in a round:


Jan Bentlage
Nevins Chan Pak Hoong (陈百鸿)
Marcell Endrey


----------



## vcuber13 (Feb 8, 2015)

That is on the WCA


----------



## bubbagrub (Feb 8, 2015)

vcuber13 said:


> That is on the WCA



Ah... yep. Good point. Hadn't noticed that!


----------



## obelisk477 (Feb 9, 2015)

i would be interested to see the average age of the top 50 people in each event. It seems alot of the older cubers are good at stuff like big BLD, FMC, etc, and the younger ones like skewb, Pyra, 2x2, etc. But maybe not! That's why I'm curious.


----------



## Berd (Feb 9, 2015)

obelisk477 said:


> i would be interested to see the average age of the top 50 people in each event. It seems alot of the older cubers are good at stuff like big BLD, FMC, etc, and the younger ones like skewb, Pyra, 2x2, etc. But maybe not! That's why I'm curious.


I've also wondered about that trend.


----------



## tseitsei (Feb 9, 2015)

obelisk477 said:


> i would be interested to see the average age of the top 50 people in each event. It seems alot of the older cubers are good at stuff like big BLD, FMC, etc, and the younger ones like skewb, Pyra, 2x2, etc. But maybe not! That's why I'm curious.



Yeah I think this is true.

And I think it is because fast/short events (like skewb 2x2 and pyra) are fairly simple and need insanely fast TPS to be good at. Younger people usually tend to have better dexterity and faster reflexes than older ones (and therefore can more easily achieve higher TPS) so they usually are good at these events that require really fast TPS 

But bigBLD and MBLD and FMC need different set of skills. TPS hardly matters. What matters much more in BLD events is extreme concentration for the whole duration of the long(er) solve and patiently learning good letter pairs and good memory methods. Also finding optimal commutators for all cases takes huge amounts of time and can't be learned by just solving and solving the puzzle over and over again. That is something that younger cubers often (not always) don't have patience/concentration to do IMO...
And of course in FMC you need to understand how the cube works and know so many different tricks and techniques to be good at that young people simply won't have had enough time to learn all of these. Also FMC takes a whole hour and once again many younger cubers don't have this kind of conentration. 

In other words these "old cuber"-events need more skills that cannot be obtained by simply doing countless solves as fast as you can but need more practise that doesn't even necessarily involve solving the cube (learning letter pairs and memo methods and optimizing commutators) and that is something older cubers USUALLY do better/enjoy more than younger cubers. On the other hand younger cubers tend to have higher TPS and therefore are better in shorter and more "simpler" events than older ones since TPS is more important at those events...


----------



## Rune (Feb 10, 2015)

Is it forbidden to show here the actual top ten list for cubers older than 70 (3x3x3)?


----------



## Berd (Feb 10, 2015)

Rune said:


> Is it forbidden to show here the actual top ten list for cubers older than 70 (3x3x3)?


There was a debate about age a while ago...


----------



## the super cuber (Feb 10, 2015)

can someone please do a list of people with no nemesis , one nemesis and two nemesis? the previous one is quite outdated. thanks!


----------



## Sebastien (Feb 10, 2015)

obelisk477 said:


> i would be interested to see the average age of the top 50 people in each event. It seems alot of the older cubers are good at stuff like big BLD, FMC, etc, and the younger ones like skewb, Pyra, 2x2, etc. But maybe not! That's why I'm curious.



I took the Top 100 with approximated age, proving you right:



Spoiler: Approximated average age of Top 100 per event (Single)



eventId	AvAge
skewb	17.51980
333	18.80693
222	19.01923
444	19.20000
333oh	19.34314
pyram	19.59901
555	19.60000
777	19.79000
666	20.03000
minx	20.08416
333ft	21.28000
sq1	21.92000
333bf	22.28218
clock	22.35000
444bf	23.68000
555bf	24.31000
333fm	24.40244
333mbf	24.42000





Spoiler: Approximated average age of Top 100 per event (Average)



eventId	AvAge
skewb	17.23267
222	18.57692
pyram	18.85000
444	19.00000
333oh	19.13000
333	19.13725
777	19.91000
666	19.96000
555	20.03465
minx	20.20000
333ft	21.06000
sq1	21.79000
clock	22.55000
333fm	23.08095
333bf	23.51980





Spoiler: SQL (Average)



SELECT eventId, SUM(2014.5 - Persons.year)/COUNT(Persons.id) as AvAge FROM `RanksAverage` inner join Persons on RanksAverage.personId=Persons.id
WHERE worldRank <= 100 and Persons.year > 0
group by eventId
order by AvAge


----------



## Jakube (Feb 10, 2015)

the super cuber said:


> can someone please do a list of people with no nemesis , one nemesis and two nemesis? the previous one is quite outdated. thanks!



Here's a list of cubers with 0 to 3 nemeses, sorted by the number of nemeses. 



Spoiler: Nemeses-List




*Cuber**Nemeses*AJ BlairAbbe HansenAdrian LehmannAinesh SevellarajaAkash RupelaAlbin XhemajlajAlessandro SolitoAlex ThielemierAlexander LauAlexander Olleta del MolinoAlexey OblaukhovAlexis Rodrigo Cazu MendozaAlfrisa Diva WandanaAllyson Dias de LimaAnders BerggrenAndrea SantambrogioAndreas PohlAndrew NelsonAndrii Vedenov (Андрій Веденьов)Andy DenneyAngel Arrioja LandaAnssi VanhalaAnthony LafourcadeAntoine CantinAnton Krokhmal (Антон Крохмаль)Anton RostovikovArifumi Fushimi (伏見有史)Artem Melikian (Артем Мелікян)Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทยโยธิน)Austin ReedBartłomiej SordylBen WhitmoreBence BarátBence IrsikBennet WichmannBhargav NarasimhanBill WangBingliang Li (李炳良)Blake ThompsonBoriss BenzerrukiBrandon HarnishBrandon LinBrandon MikelBruno Galati Paladino CricelliBrúnó BereczkiCale SchoonCallum Hales-JeppCarlos Méndez García-BarrosoCheng Chen (陈成)Chester LianChia-Liang Tai (戴嘉良)Chia-Wei Lu (呂家維)Chris WallChristian KasererChristopher OlsonChung-Han Hsu (許鍾瀚)Chunyu Zhang 2 (张春雨)Ciarán BeahanClément GalletCongbiao Jiang (蒋丛骉)Corey SakowskiCornelius DieckmannDan CohenDaniel Cano SalgadoDaniel GrabskiDaniel Gracia OrtizDaniel SheppardDaniel WallinDavid WonerDeven NadudvariDiego Bojunga MeneghettiDmitry DobrjakovDmitry KaryakinDmitry KryuzbanDohyun Kim (김도현)Drew BradsDániel VargaEdward LinEmanuel RheinertEric LimebackErik AkkersdijkEvan LiuFacundo FinolaFakhri RaihaanFeliks ZemdegsFelix LeeFilip PasławskiFilippo BrancaleoniFrançois CourtèsFyodor IvanovGabriel Alejandro Orozco CasillasGabriel Dechichi BarbarGabriel Pereira CampanhaGaspard LeleuxGrzegorz JałochaGrzegorz ŁuczynaHari AnirudhHendry CahyadiHenrik Buus AagaardHideki Niina (新名秀樹)Hugo AdamsHunor BózsingIhor Bilchenko (Ігор Більченко)István KoczaIvan TorgashovIvan ZabrodinIvo BakkerJacob HutnykJakob KoglerJakub CabajJakub KipaJakub WolniewiczJames HildrethJan BentlageJanne LehtimäkiJayden McNeillJiacheng Peng (彭家诚)Jiayu Wang (王佳宇)Jimmy CollJoey StahlJohn BrechonJonatan KłoskoJong-Ho Jeong (정종호)Jorge Castillo MatasJorge StröhJoseph LeeJoshua FeranJoão Guilherme Barejan MaialeJoão Pedro Batista Ribeiro CostaJules DesjardinJulian DavidJustin AdsuaraJustin JaffrayJustin ThomasKabyanil TalukdarKai JiptnerKaijun Lin (林恺俊)Kanneti Sae Han (คันธ์เนตี แซ่ห่าน)Karina Grandjean BeckKazuhito Iimura (飯村数人)Keaton EllisKennan LeJeuneKevin Costello IIIKevin HaysKim JokinenKit ClementKou Oobatake (大畠功)Kristopher De AsisLaura OhrndorfLee Chiang (蔣礪)Lin Chen (陈霖)Linus FreszLorenzo Vigani PoliLouis CormierLucas EtterLucas GarronLucas WescheLuke HubbardMaarten SmitMarcel PetersMarcell EndreyMarcin JakubowskiMarcin KowalczykMarcin StachuraMarcin ZalewskiMariano D'ImperioMark BoyanowskiMarko Striieshyn (Марко Стрієшин)Marvin LlanetaMason LangenderferMateusz CichorackiMateusz FydrychMateusz ŚliżMatic OmulecMats ValkMatteo ProvasiMatthew SheerinMattia FurlanMattias UvestenMeng'an Pu (浦梦安)Michael Angelo ZafraMichael RöhrerMichael YoungMichał HalczukMichał PleskowiczMike HugheyMilán BaticzMitchell LaneMoritz KarlMuhammad Iril Khairul AnamNathan AzariaNathan DwyerNathan SoriaNathaniel BergNeel MehtaNick RechNick StantonNikhil MandeNiklas SpiesNiko PaavilainenNoah ArthursNobuaki Suga (菅信昭)Oleg GritsenkoOleh Perkovskyi (Олег Перковський)Oleksii Lukin (Олексій Лукін)Oliver FrostOscar Roth AndersenOwidiusz PrykPark Sang-Min (박상민)Pavel YushkevichPaweł KowolPedro Henrique Da Silva RoquePhillip LewickiPierre BouvierPiotr KuchtaPiotr KózkaPiotr Michał PadlewskiPrzemysław KaletaQingbin Chen (陈庆斌)Rafael Werneck CinotoRami SbahiRamón DerschRenhard JulindraReto BubendorfRiadi ArsandiRicardo Miranda DelgadoRiley WooRobert YauRoberto BentivoglioRoman StrakhovRowe HesslerRui-Jun Liu (劉睿鈞)Ruzhen Ye (叶儒臻)Ryosuke Higo (肥後亮佑)Sam Zhixiao Wang (王志骁)Samuel Antônio Araújo de JesusSebastian WerbSebastian WeyerSebastiano TrontoSergey RyabkoSeung Hyuk Nahm (남승혁)SeungBeom Cho (조승범)Shao-Heng Hung (洪紹恆)Shivam BansalShreyas Nagananda TalamakkiShuto Ueno (上野柊斗)Simon CrawfordSimon WestlundStephen AdhisaputraSwaminathan ChandrasekaranSébastien AurouxTakayuki Ookusa (大艸尊之)Taku Yanai (矢内拓)Takumi Yoshida (吉田匠)Teera Tareesuchevakul (ธีรา ธารีสุชีวกุล)Thompson ClarkeTiago Oliveira VidalTim HabermaasTim MajorTim ReynoldsTim WongTimothy SunTomas KristianssonTomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭)Tomoyuki Hiraide (平出智之)Trevor PetersenVille SeppänenVincent Hartanto UtomoVincent SheuVladislav ShavelskiyWalker WelchWataru Hashimura (端村航)Weifeng Cheng (程维锋)Willi MickeinWojciech KnottWojciech SzatanowskiXiao Hu (胡霄)Yi Seung-Woo (이승우)Yi-Fan Wu (吳亦凡)Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)Yohei Oka (岡要平)Yu Da-HyunYu Nakajima (中島悠)Yu Sajima (佐島優)Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)Yunho Nam (남윤호)Yunqi Ouyang (欧阳韵奇)Yunsu Nam (남윤수)Zane CarneyZhiyang Chen (陈至扬)Achmad Rizki ZakariaRobert YauAdam Rotal YuliandaruVincent Hartanto UtomoAdrián Martínez MacíasEvan LiuAlexandre CarlierFeliks ZemdegsAmir Hossein Nafisi (امیر حسین نفیسی)Antoine CantinAmos Tay Swee HuiMarcin ZalewskiAndre Febrianto JonathanAntoine CantinAndreas GröbmayrYu Nakajima (中島悠)Anson LinFeliks ZemdegsAnthony BrooksFeliks ZemdegsAntoine PiauRobert YauAntonie PaterakisJayden McNeillAntonio ArandaJules DesjardinAnukun Supcharoenkun (อนุกูล ทรัพย์เจริญกุล)Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Arlo SimsAntoine CantinArnaud van GalenYu Nakajima (中島悠)Artur KristofLouis CormierAyhan SarierOscar Roth AndersenBrady MetherallNathan DwyerBreandan VallanceFeliks ZemdegsBrian JohnsonJayden McNeillBrock HamannYu Nakajima (中島悠)Bálint BodorLouis CormierCameron StolleryFeliks ZemdegsCezary RokitaBence BarátCollin BurnsFeliks ZemdegsCyril BarigandAntoine CantinDaniel WannamakerRobert YauDaniel WuLouis CormierDario Roa SánchezFeliks ZemdegsDene BeardsleyRobert YauDennis StrehlauDaniel SheppardDmitry ZvyagintsevFeliks ZemdegsEdward VakulaJayden McNeillEli LiflandAntoine CantinEmily WangFeliks ZemdegsEvan BrownDaniel SheppardFelipe Rueda HernándezLouis CormierFrancisco Javier Lemes SáezMarcin ZalewskiGiovanni ContardiFeliks ZemdegsGloryan Casimir NursewanAntoine CantinGunnar KrigYu Nakajima (中島悠)Hao-Zheng Lin (林浩正)Feliks ZemdegsHenry SavichAntoine CantinHubert HanusiakEvan LiuHung Lo (羅鴻)Evan LiuInha Woo (우인하)Antoine CantinIvan Vynnyk (Іван Винник)Feliks ZemdegsJames HamoryLouis CormierJames MolloyEvan LiuJavier Cabezuelo SánchezSébastien AurouxJavier Tirado OrtizEvan LiuJeremy FleischmanRobert YauJharol Jhordan Tovar QuintanillaVincent Hartanto UtomoJhon Alexander Taboada TempleJayden McNeillJia-Hong Lu (陸嘉宏)Bence BarátJiawen Wu (吴嘉文)Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Joel UlinAntoine CantinJonathan CookmeyerSimon WestlundJonathan Midjord ShapiraAntoine CantinJoris MühlsteffDaniel SheppardJuan Camilo VargasEvan LiuKam Chor Kin (甘楚健)Lucas WescheKentaro Nishi (西賢太郎)Vincent Hartanto UtomoKevin MontanoDaniel SheppardLeung Ka Ho (梁家浩)Robert YauLiam HallbergTim MajorLiping Jia (贾立平)Marcin ZalewskiLoïc PetitYu Nakajima (中島悠)Lucas Benito RolandoBence BarátMarco RotaAntoine CantinMarcus HagmanYinghao Wang (王鹰豪)Matteo ColomboLinus FreszMatthew YepEmanuel RheinertMaxim ChechnevCallum Hales-JeppMharr Justhinne AmpongAntoine CantinMing Zheng (郑鸣)Robert YauMiłosz GdulaJayden McNeillMorten ArborgFeliks ZemdegsNguyễn Ngọc ThịnhLouis CormierNguyễn Việt HoàngYu Nakajima (中島悠)Nick CamilloneYu Nakajima (中島悠)Niko RonkainenEvan LiuNils FeuerJayden McNeillNipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์)Feliks ZemdegsNithin BabuFeliks ZemdegsOlivér PergeDaniel SheppardPiotr PojdaJayden McNeillRichard Jay S. ApagarFeliks ZemdegsRichie LimFeliks ZemdegsRoberto Antonio Ocmin BaráybarMarcin ZalewskiRyan DeLineDaniel SheppardRyan JewYu Nakajima (中島悠)Ryan JonesEvan LiuRyan PrzybockiJan BentlageSachio Iwasaki (岩崎幸生)Antoine CantinSameer MahmoodFeliks ZemdegsSei Sugama (洲鎌星)Feliks ZemdegsSerhii Koksharov (Сергій Кокшаров)Walker WelchSeyyed Mohammad Hossein Fatemi (سید محمد حسین فاطمی)Mats ValkSreeram VenkataraoMarcin ZalewskiSungho Hong (홍성호)Antoine CantinThomas SchmidtJayden McNeillTing Sheng Bao YangYu Nakajima (中島悠)Tse-Kan Lin (林哲侃)Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Viktor EjlertssonEvan LiuVojtěch DvořákNoah ArthursWeston MizumotoFeliks ZemdegsWilhelm KildersEvan LiuYi Wang (王旖)Oscar Roth AndersenYuxin Wang (王宇欣)Noah ArthursZijia Feng (冯子甲)Evan LiuZiyuan Lin (林子源)Nathan DwyerAlessandro ManopuloAntoine Cantin, Evan LiuAlex MaassOscar Roth Andersen, Tim MajorAnant PingleEvan Liu, Jan BentlageAnthony HsuDaniel Sheppard, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Arunachaleshwaran RamkumarJan Bentlage, Rami SbahiAyush KumarBence Barát, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Baramee Pookcharoen (บารมี พุกเจริญ)Antoine Cantin, Feliks ZemdegsBrandon HuangJayden McNeill, SeungBeom Cho (조승범)Chen Kee YenLouis Cormier, Simon WestlundChris HardwickAndreas Pohl, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Christian DirksFeliks Zemdegs, Louis CormierDevin Corr-RobinettBence Barát, Daniel SheppardDharmesh ShahuVincent Hartanto Utomo, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Dominik BeeseAntoine Cantin, Louis CormierFabien LebaillyRobert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Gianfranco HuanquiTim Wong, Zane CarneyGooi Ying ChyiEmanuel Rheinert, Robert YauGrzegorz SzumigajAntoine Cantin, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Guus de WitRobert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Habin Kim (김하빈)Antoine Cantin, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Hao Xu (徐豪)Antoine Cantin, Jayden McNeillHaowei Fan (樊浩玮)Feliks Zemdegs, Robert YauHenri GerberAntoine Cantin, Louis CormierHenrik OlssonAinesh Sevellaraja, Jakob KoglerJames DonahueAntoine Cantin, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Jianyu Que (阙剑宇)Antoine Cantin, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Jibo Zhao (赵吉波)Bence Barát, Simon WestlundJiejie Du (杜杰杰)Evan Liu, Jayden McNeillJinseong Kim (김진성)Antoine Cantin, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)John TamanasMats Valk, Robert YauJoon ChaErik Akkersdijk, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)José Leonardo Chaparro PrietoLucas Wesche, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Junyue Liu (刘俊越)Emanuel Rheinert, Michał HalczukKailong Li (李开隆)Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Kevin GerhardtJayden McNeill, Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)Leon SchmidtchenRobert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Logan McGrawAntoine Cantin, Evan LiuLuis Javier Iáñez ParejaDaniel Sheppard, Sébastien AurouxMarcos Vinícius Vieira Takahashi da SilvaFeliks Zemdegs, Shao-Heng Hung (洪紹恆)Martin KrautFeliks Zemdegs, Robert YauMartin ZahradníkNathan Dwyer, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Matěj MužátkoAntoine Cantin, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Michael GottliebRobert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Michał RobaczykJan Bentlage, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Minato Imai (今井港)Antoine Cantin, Louis CormierMitsuki Gunji (郡司光貴)Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Mo Ji (季默)Evan Liu, Ivan ZabrodinNatthaphat Mahtani (ณัฐภัทร จี มาทานี)Antoine Cantin, Feliks ZemdegsNeil MoralesAntoine Cantin, Feliks ZemdegsNicolas GertnerJakub Kipa, Louis CormierPatryk SzewczykAntoine Cantin, Jayden McNeillPedro Santos GuimarãesAntoine Cantin, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Piotr AlexandrowiczAntoine Cantin, Marcin ZalewskiPreeda Hongpimolmas (ปรีดา หงส์พิมลมาศ)Kabyanil Talukdar, Kaijun Lin (林恺俊)Prin Kijviwattanakarn (ปริญ กิจวิวัฒนการ)Evan Liu, Wojciech KnottQianqian Shao (邵千芊)Emanuel Rheinert, Michał HalczukQingwei Kong (孔庆玮)Antoine Cantin, Louis CormierQirun Zhong (钟奇润)Daniel Sheppard, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Quentin SavardErik Akkersdijk, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Rafał WaryszakAlbin Xhemajlaj, Jayden McNeillRagil SetyadiAndreas Pohl, Linus FreszRok GlinšekEvan Liu, Jayden McNeillRémi EsturouneAntoine Cantin, Simon WestlundSeungWook Eun (은승욱)Feliks Zemdegs, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Shane GroganMats Valk, Robert YauShubhayan KabirJohn Brechon, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Simon LimFeliks Zemdegs, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Stefan PochmannDaniel Sheppard, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Syuhei Omura (大村周平)Feliks Zemdegs, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Tobias DrosteDan Cohen, Jayden McNeillTomasz ŻołnowskiRobert Yau, Vincent Hartanto UtomoTomoya Iida (飯田朋也)Feliks Zemdegs, Lucas WescheTomáš NovotnýLouis Cormier, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Valentin HoffmannAntoine Cantin, Jayden McNeillWeixing Zhang (张炜星)Mats Valk, Robert YauXiaojie Jiang (蒋孝杰)Erik Akkersdijk, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Yan Xuan (宣炎)Daniel Sheppard, Jan BentlageYaroslav IvanashevLouis Cormier, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Yihao Zhao (赵羿皓)Antoine Cantin, Jayden McNeillZhiwei Lin (林智玮)Antoine Cantin, Przemysław KaletaZihang Lin (林子杭)Antoine Cantin, John BrechonZoé de MoffartsBence Barát, Feliks ZemdegsAdam KjörkAntoine Cantin, Callum Hales-Jepp, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Adrian JorghyLouis Cormier, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Alexandra Daryl AriawanJan Bentlage, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Anatoly KimEvan Liu, John Brechon, Lucas WescheAndy SmithCornelius Dieckmann, Mats Valk, Robert YauAngel LimGrzegorz Jałocha, Marcell Endrey, Noah ArthursAron Puddy-MathewAinesh Sevellaraja, Linus Fresz, Tim WongBaiqiang Dong (董百强)Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Sébastien AurouxBarnabás TuriAntoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Jan BentlageBartłomiej LewandowskiDaniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Wojciech KnottChristian Saenz ValdiviaDaniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Ivan ZabrodinDavid AnderssonKabyanil Talukdar, Kaijun Lin (林恺俊), Tim WongDmitry AniskinLouis Cormier, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Er-Sheng Kuo (郭爾陞)Jayden McNeill, Przemysław Kaleta, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Everett KellyFeliks Zemdegs, Jayden McNeill, John BrechonForte ShinkoDan Cohen, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Gaurav TanejaFeliks Zemdegs, Walker Welch, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Glenn Mark SalgadoAntoine Cantin, Corey Sakowski, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Guillain PotronBence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Hippolyte MoreauDaniel Sheppard, Jan Bentlage, Simon WestlundHong Tan LamLucas Wesche, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Irwin Arruda SalesJakub Wolniewicz, Jules Desjardin, Oscar Roth AndersenJens DiewaldEvan Liu, Jan Bentlage, Simon WestlundJiaxi Wang (王嘉熙)Antoine Cantin, Feliks Zemdegs, Louis CormierJonathan Irvin GunawanEvan Liu, Pierre Bouvier, Wojciech KnottJonathan MauroyJohn Brechon, Louis Cormier, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Jonathan Tan Wei XiatAntoine Cantin, Feliks Zemdegs, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Juan Juli Andika ChandraDaniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Simon WestlundJuan Pablo HuanquiFeliks Zemdegs, Louis Cormier, Robert YauJure GregorcLouis Cormier, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Justin MallariAntoine Cantin, Cornelius Dieckmann, Feliks ZemdegsKamil PieczkaAntoine Cantin, Evan Liu, Jan BentlageKesava KirupaAntoine Cantin, Louis Cormier, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Krzysztof ŻeruchaLouis Cormier, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Kuo-Hao Wu (吳國豪)Bence Barát, Lucas Wesche, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Kyrylo Danyleiko (Кирило Данилейко)Antoine Cantin, Evan Liu, John BrechonLars Vennike NielssonCorey Sakowski, Daniel Sheppard, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Leandro BaltazarDaniel Sheppard, Jan Bentlage, Simon WestlundLuis Gerardo Martínez HernándezAntoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Jayden McNeillMario LaurentBence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Jan BentlageMassimiliano IovaneFeliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Robert YauMingkang Guo (郭名康)Antoine Cantin, Jayden McNeill, Nathaniel BergMuhammad BadruddinAntoine Cantin, Louis Cormier, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Nevins Chan Pak Hoong (陈百鸿)Callum Hales-Jepp, Corey Sakowski, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Olli VikstedtAndreas Pohl, Corey Sakowski, Riley WooPaolo MorielloFeliks Zemdegs, Kevin Costello III, Mats ValkPatrick PonceFeliks Zemdegs, Kevin Costello III, Mats ValkPhilipp WeyerFeliks Zemdegs, Kevin Costello III, Mats ValkPhilippe VirouleauRobert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Ping-Yueh Huang (黃品越)Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Piotr KoskaAntoine Cantin, Rami Sbahi, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Piotr TomczykAntoine Cantin, Cornelius Dieckmann, Feliks ZemdegsPiti Pichedpan (ปิติ พิเชษฐพันธ์)Bill Wang, Feliks Zemdegs, Mats ValkPrzemysław RogalskiAntoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Evan LiuPéter PozsgaiAntoine Cantin, Louis Cormier, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Radityo Yunus Utomo WicaksonoAntoine Cantin, Lucas Wesche, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Rob StuartDaniel Sheppard, Linus Fresz, Sébastien AurouxRuohan Qiu (邱若寒)Antoine Cantin, Louis Cormier, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Ryo Ito (伊藤崚)Feliks Zemdegs, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Shotaro Makisumi (牧角章太郎)Bence Barát, Erik Akkersdijk, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Shun-Hsin Chang (張舜欣)Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Simon WestlundSinpei Araki (荒木慎平)Antoine Cantin, Evan Liu, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Subash KarnanDrew Brads, Oscar Roth Andersen, Tim MajorSydney WeaverAntoine Cantin, Erik Akkersdijk, Louis CormierTeo Kai XiangLouis Cormier, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Thomas VallesLucas Wesche, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Tom NelsonAinesh Sevellaraja, Jakob Kogler, Tim WongTomek BogdanikEvan Liu, Ivan Zabrodin, Jayden McNeillTong Boonrod (ต๋อง บุญรอด)Henrik Buus Aagaard, Wojciech Knott, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Tyler BrodzinskiDaniel Wallin, Evan Liu, Ivan ZabrodinVictor BogatovChia-Liang Tai (戴嘉良), Dmitry Kryuzban, Vincent Hartanto UtomoVincent JulindraAntoine Cantin, Jakub Kipa, Louis CormierVineethsubbu SomasundaramEvan Liu, Lucas Wesche, Rami SbahiVladislav KaminskiyEvan Liu, Jan Bentlage, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Wilson Tan Wei SiunBence Barát, Marcin Zalewski, Tim WongYan-Hung Lai (賴彥宏)Louis Cormier, Przemysław Kaleta, Robert YauYongting You (尤永庭)Kevin Costello III, Mats Valk, Robert YauYuki Tanaka (田中悠樹)Daniel Sheppard, Sébastien Auroux, Tim ReynoldsZhiqing Shi (石志庆)Bence Barát, Feliks Zemdegs, Lucas Wesche


----------



## the super cuber (Feb 10, 2015)

Jakube said:


> Here's a list of cubers with 0 to 3 nemeses, sorted by the number of nemeses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yay i dont have a nemesis  thanks!


----------



## obelisk477 (Feb 10, 2015)

Sebastien said:


> I took the Top 100 with approximated age, proving you right:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool, thanks! Clock is not something I would have suspected to apply to older cubers.


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 10, 2015)

obelisk477 said:


> Cool, thanks! Clock is not something I would have suspected to apply to older cubers.



Me neither, I'm actually just barely above average for the top 100.


----------



## Torch (Feb 10, 2015)

obelisk477 said:


> Cool, thanks! Clock is not something I would have suspected to apply to older cubers.



Maybe this is because many of the top 100 clock results are from 2012 and earlier? I.e., they were younger when they set the times.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 10, 2015)

Torch said:


> Maybe this is because many of the top 100 clock results are from 2012 and earlier? I.e., they were younger when they set the times.



Oh wow, I'm *still* in the top 100 for clock with my average from April 2005. Almost ten years 

Once I drop out, average age (as calculated by Sebastien) for clock average will drop by about 2 years.


----------



## Torch (Feb 10, 2015)

Stefan said:


> Oh wow, I'm *still* in the top 100 for clock with my average from April 2005. Almost ten years
> 
> Once I drop out, average age (as calculated by Sebastien) for clock average will drop by about 2 years.



Shouldn't that be 2 months, not 2 years?


----------



## Hssandwich (Feb 10, 2015)

Would it be possible to work out the fastest average and slowest single compared to each other. e.g. I am 90th in the world for skewb average and 266th for single.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 10, 2015)

Torch said:


> Shouldn't that be 2 months, not 2 years?



Oops. Thanks. I guess I overestimated my influence 

Something else:


Spoiler: Difference onehanded minus regular 3x3



Using data from WCA_export599_20150210 and Stefan's WCA Data Tools.


*personId**onehanded**regular**onehanded-regular*Zhiqiang Hao (郝志强)4:47.055:07.36-20.31Edward Calvo55.0558.37-3.32Yanquan Wen (温延泉)25.0128.20-3.19Pu Su (苏普)18.2818.86-0.58Neil Morales9.309.84-0.54Chun Lin (林春)15.5216.02-0.50Chenxi Shan (单晨曦)27.5027.430.07Fin Thiessen17.8117.470.34Yaozong Liang (梁耀宗)15.9415.460.48Andrew Brown11.8111.310.50Zhiye Qian (钱志业)14.7114.180.53Tinnapop Suparjak (ติณณภพ สุภาจักร์)19.1718.270.90Bhargav Narasimhan9.528.431.09Sittinon Sukhaya (สิทธินนท์ สุขายะ)12.3411.181.16Kevin Jeffry Nalvarte Yantas13.7312.521.21Daniel Chung14.5613.251.31Jang Jae-Hyouk15.1113.781.33Anders Berggren11.029.661.36Ric Donati11.9410.561.38Xuan Gong (龚轩)14.3712.891.48Peiyan Li (利沛焰)14.0612.501.56Velidi Venkata Jagan Mohana Murali Krishna12.5911.001.59Zhe Jia (贾喆)19.1917.571.62Baramee Pookcharoen (บารมี พุกเจริญ)9.658.031.62Sriram Govind15.1413.481.66Yen-Ting Lin (林彥廷)14.7813.071.71Piotr Alexandrowicz11.199.471.72Marco Vorländer14.1912.311.88Gloryan Casimir Nursewan11.9110.021.89Peter Hung14.6112.721.89Alexey Polyashov10.788.841.94Sebastiano Tronto11.889.901.98Ridvan Song32.5330.532.00Kunaal Parekh14.1912.172.02Adesh Mehta21.9419.872.07Fardin Bahadory Nejad (فردین بهادری نژاد)11.189.082.10Alexey Emelyanov20.9418.832.11Aakash Josh14.0711.962.11Xiaofeng Jiao (焦晓峰)14.3812.252.13Antoine Cantin8.756.502.25Mohammad Reza Karimi (محمد رضا کریمی)13.5311.272.26Tomohiro Tanno (丹野智博)13.1610.902.26Wen-chung Tien (田文中)15.3913.122.27Pinyao Wang (王品尧)14.0811.812.27Pablo Grasböck12.6510.342.31SeungYoon Hyeon12.9910.682.31Piotr Tomczyk10.688.342.34Gabriel Dechichi Barbar9.507.162.34Ming Chen 2 (陈明)16.2213.882.34Chris Dzoan11.979.612.36



Spoiler: SQL





```
[NOPARSE]SELECT personId, onehanded 'onehanded[T]', regular 'regular[T]', onehanded-regular 'onehanded-regular[T]' FROM
(SELECT personId, best regular FROM RanksSingle WHERE eventId='333') a NATURAL JOIN
(SELECT personId, best onehanded FROM RanksSingle WHERE eventId='333oh') b
ORDER BY onehanded-regular
LIMIT 50[/NOPARSE]
```


----------



## bubbagrub (Feb 10, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Would it be possible to work out the fastest average and slowest single compared to each other. e.g. I am 90th in the world for skewb average and 266th for single.



For 3x3, the biggest discrepancy is Kasoju Chandra Kanth who has a 13.36 single and a best average of 48.87. 

Since you asked about Skewb, the biggest discrepancy there is Cody Brown who has a best single of 3.38 (68th in the world) and a best average of 25.86 (2131st in the world). Wow.


----------



## vcuber13 (Feb 10, 2015)

What percentage of competitors have gone to at least one competition per year since their first competition? In general, and by year of first competition, if possible.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 10, 2015)

Rune said:


> Is it forbidden to show here the actual top ten list for cubers older than 70 (3x3x3)?



Do you mean you have it and want to show it, or do you mean you'd like someone (like me) to show it? WCA now considers birthdaydate/age data private and not to be used for something like this. I myself am in fact personally forbidden to give away such data. But if some "outsider" like you (I mean, without access to our data) somehow managed to come up with such a list, perhaps because there's a facebook group where all the WCA seniors meet and exchange their data , I guess that might not be forbidden (except maybe by laws, which was one of the reasons for WCA to change its policy).


----------



## ottozing (Feb 15, 2015)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/misc/sum_of_ranks/?regionId=&average=Average

Vincent Hartanto Utomo is 11th without a 7x7 mean, even though he could probably get a good enough mean to beat Antoine if he borrowed a cube from someone at a comp and practiced a bit.

Swag.


----------



## bubbagrub (Feb 15, 2015)

vcuber13 said:


> What percentage of competitors have gone to at least one competition per year since their first competition? In general, and by year of first competition, if possible.



If we only look up to the end of 2014, and exclude 1982, I reckon:


20037.95%20044.59%20056.00%20066.21%20077.69%20085.98%20095.78%20107.30%201111.00%201218.97%201336.32%2014100%

Note that the 100% for 2014 is meaningless, since I only looked up to the end of 2014 -- it's just useful as a debug to help confirm the query I used worked. You could do the same thing including 2015, but obviously that would give much lower percentages since we're so early in the year.

Here's the query I used:

select AVG(s/t), y FROM (select y, SUM(ny=c) as s, count(*) as t from (select MIN(year) as y, 2015 - MIN(year) as ny, count(distinct year) as c, personID from Results, Competitions where Results.competitionID = Competitions.id and year < 2015 and year > 2000 group by personID) as t1 group by personID) as t2 group by y order by y asc;​


----------



## TDM (Feb 18, 2015)

I can't remember seeing this before: list of countries ordered by average number of people per competition?


----------



## Stefan (Feb 18, 2015)

Spoiler: Countries by average number of competitors



Using data from WCA_export603_20150216 and Stefan's WCA Data Tools.


*countryId**avgCompetitors**competitions**minCompetitors**maxCompetitors*Hungary116.33331219227Singapore82.8750818193Hong Kong82.8000532141Israel79.666737192Iran77.10001028154Poland74.70979334285Thailand73.16671825292India73.08899015254Russia72.60002514216South Africa71.000033394Ukraine70.32002521127Mongolia70.000017070Germany65.06587613327Canada64.51725813119Uruguay64.500025970China59.77512093236Brazil57.13336012155Mexico57.09522116195Malaysia54.78571424151Korea54.00002518115USA53.725940510580Taiwan52.69233912120Belarus52.5000823105Colombia50.56522316110United Kingdom48.1290311787Serbia48.000023462Guatemala46.8750810101Slovakia46.750044054Japan45.783010612206United Arab Emirates45.000021971Belgium44.3333242067Czech Republic44.2000101960Peru44.1379291588Netherlands43.756141795Austria43.222292767Indonesia42.3393569152Spain42.04297010158Dominican Republic41.000072860Vietnam40.8750161278Turkey40.600052656Australia39.6571351295Philippines39.42224513147Croatia39.000022850Romania38.5000162158Slovenia38.000062054Switzerland37.750042750Sweden37.268341978France37.0920879121Tunisia37.000013737Georgia35.000013535Macau35.000013535Norway34.2105191369Italy33.7656641678Chile33.379329988Denmark33.00003312269Argentina32.000091648Venezuela29.3333121747Bosnia and Herzegovina23.000012323Portugal22.500041729New Zealand21.166712940Greece20.500021526Latvia19.666731624Finland19.5833241135Lithuania19.000011919Iceland18.500021324Andorra17.000011717Estonia15.916712826Ireland15.000011515Jordan9.0000199



Spoiler: SQL





```
[NOPARSE]select countryId, avg(competitors) avgCompetitors, count(*) competitions, min(competitors) minCompetitors, max(competitors) maxCompetitors
from (select competitionId id, count(distinct personId) competitors from Results group by competitionId) tmp
natural join Competitions
group by countryId
order by avgCompetitors desc[/NOPARSE]
```


----------



## TDM (Feb 18, 2015)

Stefan said:


> Countries by average number of competitors


Thanks. Interesting to see Hungary on top; I wouldn't have expected that.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 18, 2015)

TDM said:


> Thanks. Interesting to see Hungary on top; I wouldn't have expected that.



Yeah, and so far ahead of all other countries. Well, they have about one competition per year so it's quite concentrated.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 18, 2015)

They also got many visitors. If I only count competitors that are citizens of the competition's country, Hungary is far less ahead:



Spoiler: Countries by average number of citizen competitors



Using data from WCA_export603_20150216 and Stefan's WCA Data Tools.


*countryId**avgCompetitors**competitions**minCompetitors**maxCompetitors*Hungary83.5833121135Israel79.666737192Iran76.60001028151India72.13339015250Poland70.64529333215Russia68.04002514195Mongolia68.000016868South Africa66.000033188Ukraine63.28002521118Uruguay60.000025367Thailand58.66671825135China57.93302093225Brazil56.96676012154Mexico56.52382116192Canada56.46555812109Korea52.88002518112Hong Kong52.600052782Taiwan51.41033912115Germany50.7368766192Malaysia50.00001424138Colombia49.52172316108USA49.36794058441Guatemala45.3750810101Japan44.169810612167Peru43.7586291587Singapore43.750086133Belarus43.250081580Indonesia41.8036569147Vietnam39.9375161276Dominican Republic39.000072556Spain38.8000709155Philippines38.71114513142United Kingdom38.258131776Turkey37.400052653Australia35.2000351088Romania34.4375162153Serbia33.000022046Chile32.827629988Sweden32.414641868France32.1954878121Italy30.828164970Argentina30.000091643Norway29.9474191058Tunisia29.000012929Venezuela28.8333121747Georgia28.000012828Netherlands26.073241454Austria23.777891136Denmark20.666733749Switzerland19.50004536New Zealand19.250012836Belgium18.708324743Slovenia18.500061421Greece17.500021421Finland16.916724827Croatia16.00002626Latvia15.000031416Portugal13.500041015Iceland13.00002917Slovakia11.50004913Lithuania10.000011010Czech Republic10.000010229Estonia8.166712412Macau8.0000188Ireland8.0000188Jordan7.0000177United Arab Emirates3.5000225Andorra3.0000133Bosnia and Herzegovina1.0000111



Spoiler: SQL





```
[NOPARSE]select countryId, avg(competitors) avgCompetitors, count(*) competitions, min(competitors) minCompetitors, max(competitors) maxCompetitors
from (select countryId, sum(countryId=personCountryId) competitors
from
(select distinct competitionId, countryId, personId, personCountryId
from Competitions join Results on Competitions.id=competitionId) tmp
group by competitionId) tmp2
group by countryId
order by avgCompetitors desc;[/NOPARSE]
```


----------



## Stefan (Feb 18, 2015)

It's not the "most-visited" country, though. Here's counting just the foreign competitors:



Spoiler: Countries by average number of foreign competitors



Using data from WCA_export603_20150216 and Stefan's WCA Data Tools.


*countryId**avgCompetitors**competitions**minCompetitors**maxCompetitors*United Arab Emirates41.500021469Singapore39.125081260Slovakia35.250043043Czech Republic34.2000101350Hungary32.7500120154Hong Kong30.20005595Macau27.000012727Belgium25.6250241057Croatia23.000022224Bosnia and Herzegovina22.000012222Slovenia19.50006633Austria19.444491131Switzerland18.250041324Netherlands17.682941059Serbia15.000021416Thailand14.5000180200Germany14.3289760243Andorra14.000011414Denmark12.3333330226United Kingdom9.871031216Belarus9.25008025Lithuania9.0000199Portugal9.00004214Canada8.051758071Tunisia8.0000188Estonia7.750012120Ukraine7.040025030Ireland7.0000177Georgia7.0000177Iceland5.5000247South Africa5.0000327France4.896687060Sweden4.853741016Malaysia4.785714017Latvia4.66673110Russia4.560025021Uruguay4.5000236Australia4.45713509USA4.35804050183Norway4.263219111Poland4.0645930158Romania4.062516016Spain3.242970072Turkey3.2000509Greece3.0000215Italy2.937564015Finland2.666724015Dominican Republic2.0000704Jordan2.0000122Argentina2.00009011Mongolia2.0000122New Zealand1.91671206China1.8421209019Japan1.6132106039Guatemala1.5000805Taiwan1.28213905Korea1.12002504Colombia1.04352305India0.95569007Vietnam0.93751604Philippines0.71114505Mexico0.57142103Chile0.55172902Indonesia0.53575605Venezuela0.50001204Iran0.50001003Peru0.37932902Brazil0.16676002Israel0.0000300



Spoiler: SQL





```
[NOPARSE]select countryId, avg(competitors) avgCompetitors, count(*) competitions, min(competitors) minCompetitors, max(competitors) maxCompetitors
from (select countryId, sum(countryId<>personCountryId) competitors
from
(select distinct competitionId, countryId, personId, personCountryId
from Competitions join Results on Competitions.id=competitionId) tmp
group by competitionId) tmp2
group by countryId
order by avgCompetitors desc;[/NOPARSE]
```


----------



## Stefan (Feb 18, 2015)

A last one...

Ouch, from this perspective, Brazil is the second-least-visited country (only beaten by Israel).



Spoiler: Countries by 'foreignity' of competitors



Using data from WCA_export603_20150216 and Stefan's WCA Data Tools.


*countryId**foreigners per citizen**avgForeigners**avgCitizens**competitions*Bosnia and Herzegovina22.0000000022.00001.00001United Arab Emirates11.8571428641.50003.50002Andorra4.6666666714.00003.00001Czech Republic3.4200000034.200010.000010Macau3.3750000027.00008.00001Slovakia3.0652173935.250011.50004Croatia1.4375000023.000016.00002Belgium1.3697104725.625018.708324Slovenia1.0540540519.500018.50006Estonia0.948979597.75008.166712Switzerland0.9358974418.250019.50004Lithuania0.900000009.000010.00001Singapore0.8942857139.125043.75008Ireland0.875000007.00008.00001Austria0.8177570119.444423.77789Netherlands0.6782039317.682926.073241Portugal0.666666679.000013.50004Denmark0.5967741912.333320.666733Hong Kong0.5741444930.200052.60005Serbia0.4545454515.000033.00002Iceland0.423076925.500013.00002Hungary0.3918245332.750083.583312Latvia0.311111114.666715.00003Jordan0.285714292.00007.00001Germany0.2824170114.328950.736876Tunisia0.275862078.000029.00001United Kingdom0.258010129.871038.258131Georgia0.250000007.000028.00001Thailand0.2471590914.500058.666718Belarus0.213872839.250043.25008Greece0.171428573.000017.50002Finland0.157635472.666716.916724France0.152088544.896632.195487Sweden0.149736644.853732.414641Canada0.142595428.051756.465558Norway0.142355014.263229.947419Australia0.126623384.457135.200035Romania0.117967334.062534.437516Ukraine0.111251587.040063.280025New Zealand0.099567101.916719.250012Malaysia0.095714294.785750.000014Italy0.095286372.937530.828164USA0.088276484.358049.3679405Turkey0.085561503.200037.40005Spain0.083578793.242938.800070South Africa0.075757585.000066.00003Uruguay0.075000004.500060.00002Russia0.067019404.560068.040025Argentina0.066666672.000030.00009Poland0.057534254.064570.645293Dominican Republic0.051282052.000039.00007Japan0.036522851.613244.1698106Guatemala0.033057851.500045.37508China0.031797161.842157.9330209Mongolia0.029411762.000068.00001Taiwan0.024937661.282151.410339Vietnam0.023474180.937539.937516Korea0.021180031.120052.880025Colombia0.021071111.043549.521723Philippines0.018369690.711138.711145Venezuela0.017341040.500028.833312Chile0.016806720.551732.827629India0.013247070.955672.133390Indonesia0.012815040.535741.803656Mexico0.010109520.571456.523821Peru0.008668240.379343.758629Iran0.006527420.500076.600010Brazil0.002925690.166756.966760Israel0E-80.000079.66673



Spoiler: SQL





```
[NOPARSE]select countryId, avg(foreigners)/avg(citizens) 'foreigners per citizen', avg(foreigners) avgForeigners, avg(citizens) avgCitizens, count(*) competitions
from (select countryId, sum(countryId=personCountryId) citizens, sum(countryId<>personCountryId) foreigners
from
(select distinct competitionId, countryId, personId, personCountryId
from Competitions join Results on Competitions.id=competitionId) tmp
group by competitionId) tmp2
group by countryId
order by 2 desc;[/NOPARSE]
```


----------



## mycube (Feb 18, 2015)

What's the longest period of time where no WRs were set? I just noticed because there were no WRs this year


----------



## Stefan (Feb 18, 2015)

Spoiler: Who competed in Brazil



Using data from WCA_export603_20150216 and Stefan's WCA Data Tools.


*Country**Cubers*Brazil1425manyChile1Francisco Javier Lemes SáezChina1Peng Yao HaoGermany1Jens Günther HoldererMexico1Hugo Hinojos-KabataPeru1Natán RiggenbachSenegal1Pape Amady NiangSweden1Anders LarssonUSA1Kyle Koughan



Spoiler: SQL





```
[NOPARSE]select personCountryId Country, count(distinct personId) Cubers, if(personCountryId='Brazil', 'many', group_concat(distinct personName)) ''
from Results
where competitionId in (select id from Competitions where countryId='Brazil')
group by personCountryId
order by Cubers desc, Country;[/NOPARSE]
```


----------



## Stefan (Feb 18, 2015)

mycube said:


> What's the longest period of time where no WRs were set? I just noticed because there were no WRs this year



Big bang to 1982.


----------



## TDM (Feb 18, 2015)

mycube said:


> What's the longest period of time where no WRs were set? I just noticed because there were no WRs this year


http://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comm..._been_a_world_record_for_65_days_this/coo76cp


----------



## Hssandwich (Feb 18, 2015)

bubbagrub said:


> For 3x3, the biggest discrepancy is Kasoju Chandra Kanth who has a 13.36 single and a best average of 48.87.
> 
> Since you asked about Skewb, the biggest discrepancy there is Cody Brown who has a best single of 3.38 (68th in the world) and a best average of 25.86 (2131st in the world). Wow.



Wow, how on earth could that happen? Unless they were trying to get a horrible average so that they could be like that. I suppose skewb was just a matter of luck.


----------



## Sebastien (Feb 19, 2015)

Inspired by a question on the Delegate mailing list, I checked for WCA competitions with at least one other event having more rounds than the 3x3x3 event.

There are 60 such competitions out of 2123:



Spoiler: Non-3x3x3 centric WCA-competitions




*competitionId**333rounds**maxrounds**maxevents*BigCubeKrasnik201423666,777,444,555MichiganCubingClubAlpha201523333ohSkanstullCube201423222SPOpen201423222,444VCubeSpiel201123555C3Open201412pyram,skewb,sq1,333ohPinoyBigCubesOpen201512555,666,777,pyramEastJapanBigCubes201203555GuangzhouBigCubes201303444GuangzhouBigCubes201403444,pyramMagicsKorea201203magic,mmagicTaiwanBigCube201003555,444VCUBESpiel201003555AnotherFMC201502333bfBeijingFebruary201102555,666,clock,pyramBeijingFootsteps201102333ftBeijingNoCubes201002mmagic,pyram,clock,sq1,magicBeijingSideEventsSupplement201002sq1,pyramCampeonatoBlind201302333bf,444,sq1,222CyclopsOpen201102333bf,555EastJapanBigCubes201302555,666,777,minxGalaOpen201402pyram,skewb,minxGuangzhouBigCubes201002mmagic,pyram,444,sq1,555GuangzhouHaizhu201102333ohHaNoiBigCube201202444,555HaNoiBigCube201302555,444JavaFMCCubeDay201002333fmMiniCampeonatoSantiago201402333bf,444,222NanjingAutumn201102magic,sq1,minx,mmagic,pyramPinoyBigCubesOpen200902444,555PLG2Open201202pyram,222,333bfQuezonMegaminxOpen200902minxShanghaiMilanyuanCafe201402skewb,222SingaporeSpecial201302clock,minx,pyramTelesisBlindfoldOpen201402333bf,minxTelesisOpen201402skewbWasedaBrainChallenge201202333bfBeijingAfterDark201101333mbf,444bf,555bfBigCubesSummer200901777,pyram,555,clock,sq1,555bf,minx,444,666,mmagic,...ChiayiPyraminx200901pyramChinaFMBeijing201101333fmChinaFMGuangzhou201101333fmChinaFMShanghai201101333fmChinaFMShenyang201101333fmChinaFMXian201101333fmChinaFMZhengzhou201101333fmCrossstraitFMC201401333fmFMCUSA201401333fmFMUkraine201401333fmGuangzhouCubeDay201101555,666,777,333bf,minxGuangzhouFMC201201333fm,mmagic,pyramKantoFMC201501333fmMITFMC201401333fmPKUFM201201333fmPKUFMC201001333fmShanghaiSpring201101sq1,777,333fm,clock,333ft,minx,666TaichungPyraminx200901pyramTaipeiPyraminx200901pyramTaiwanAutumn201001333ft,333oh,222,333bfXianWinter201101sq1,magic,minx,pyram,clock



Spoiler: (ugly) SQL



SELECT tmp2.competitionId, 333rounds, maxrounds, group_concat(eventId) as maxevents FROM
(SELECT competitionId, eventId, COUNT(distinct roundId) as numrounds FROM `Results` WHERE 1
GROUP BY competitionId, eventId) tmp2 INNER JOIN
(SELECT competitionId, sum(if(eventId="333",numrounds,0)) as 333rounds, max(numrounds) as maxrounds
FROM (SELECT competitionId, eventId, COUNT(distinct roundId) as numrounds FROM `Results` WHERE 1
GROUP BY competitionId, eventId) tmp
GROUP BY competitionId) tmp3 on tmp2.competitionId=tmp3.competitionId
WHERE numrounds=maxrounds and 333rounds < maxrounds
GROUP BY tmp2.competitionId
ORDER BY 333rounds DESC, maxrounds DESC


----------



## AndersB (Feb 20, 2015)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...nId=Sweden&eventId=222&years=&history=History
According to this, Marcus and I are former NR-holders for single, even though Swedish championship 2014 took place 3 months before Huddinge cube day 2014. I challenge you to figure out why it looks like this!


----------



## ottozing (Feb 20, 2015)

AndersB said:


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...nId=Sweden&eventId=222&years=&history=History
> According to this, Marcus and I are former NR-holders for single, even though Swedish championship 2014 took place 3 months before Huddinge cube day 2014. I challenge you to figure out why it looks like this!





Spoiler



Mattias Uvesten's .88 was originally DNF because of talking about the scramble after his solve, but recently got reinstated


----------



## Ollie (Feb 22, 2015)

Can I have stats for:

1. The number of competitors participating in 5BLD per year for the last 5 years (ignoring 2015, ofc)
2. The same for 4BLD?
3. The success rate for all 4BLD attempts in 2014? And the same for 5BLD?

Ta


----------



## Sebastien (Feb 22, 2015)

AndersB said:


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...nId=Sweden&eventId=222&years=&history=History
> According to this, Marcus and I are former NR-holders for single, even though Swedish championship 2014 took place 3 months before Huddinge cube day 2014. I challenge you to figure out why it looks like this!



Seems like some results team member didn't take into account all possible effects when reinstating Mattias' solve. He fixed that now, sorry for the loss of your NRs.


----------



## bubbagrub (Feb 22, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Can I have stats for:
> 
> 1. The number of competitors participating in 5BLD per year for the last 5 years (ignoring 2015, ofc)
> 2. The same for 4BLD?
> ...



Number of competitors:


Year5BLD4BLD200311200432200521200611200710182008215920092878201055128201196182201295208201314823820141502592015 (so far)1949

In 2014, there were 750 5BLD attempts (ignoring DNSs), of which 610 were DNF and 140 were success, meaning 18.67% success rate.
In 2014, there were 1649 4BLD attempts (ignoring DNSs), of which 1283 were DNF and 366 were success, meaning 22.20% success rate.


----------



## Ollie (Feb 22, 2015)

bubbagrub said:


> Number of competitors:
> 
> 
> Year5BLD4BLD200311200432200521200611200710182008215920092878201055128201196182201295208201314823820141502592015 (so far)1949
> ...



Thanks, Ben!  I had a suspicion that the number of 5BLD competitors was decreasing, but time will tell. 

I also thought that 4BLD accuracy would be a bit higher.


----------



## cubizh (Feb 22, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Can I have stats for:
> 
> 3. The success rate for all 4BLD attempts in 2014? And the same for 5BLD?
> 
> Ta



Since bubba already gave the information you requested without DNSs, I included both DNF and DNSs for a larger period:



Spoiler: 4BLD Failure Rate 2009-2014




* Year	** DNF/DNS	** TOTAL	** %	* 2009	 290	 346	 83.8%	 2010	 585	 715	 81.8%	 2011	 803	 988	 81.3%	 2012	 934	 1160	 80.5%	 2013	 1193	 1516	 78.7%	 2014	 1440	 1806	 79.7%	






Spoiler: 5BLD Failure Rate 2009-2014




* Year	** DNF/DNS	** TOTAL	** %	* 2009	 80	 96	 83.3%	 2010	 293	 331	 88.5%	 2011	 424	 519	 81.7%	 2012	 464	 529	 87.7%	 2013	 768	 895	 85.8%	 2014	 861	 1001	 86.0%


----------



## Stefan (Feb 22, 2015)

Ollie said:


> I also thought that 4BLD accuracy would be a bit higher.



You thought right  (unless it's me who made the mistake)



Spoiler: 4x4 BLD statistics per year



Using data from WCA_export607_20150222 and Stefan's WCA Data Tools.


*Year**Attempts**Successes**Average**Best**Worst*20031100.00%22:35.0022:35.0022:35.002004333.33%19:14.0019:14.0019:14.00200520.00%27:46:39.992006850.00%11:18.998:04.9015:45.0020075429.63%21:06.926:20.9640:16.00200821515.81%16:05.856:05.2136:16.00200928318.37%14:41.914:46.1927:49.00201060621.45%15:07.984:42.3446:12.00201184820.99%12:36.183:26.1149:52.00201295623.01%11:59.852:48.8841:46.002013126323.75%10:28.062:30.6232:29.002014153923.78%10:20.982:18.6536:44.00201512117.36%9:48.353:40.5818:21.00



Spoiler: SQL





```
[NOPARSE]SELECT
  year Year,
  solves+DNFs Attempts,
  solves/(solves+DNFs) 'Successes[%]',
  if(solves>0, cast(total/solves as unsigned), 0) 'Average[T]',
  best 'Best[T]',
  worst 'Worst[T]'
FROM
(SELECT
  year,
  sum((value1>0)+(value2>0)+(value3>0)+(value4>0)+(value5>0)) solves,
  sum((value1=-1)+(value2=-1)+(value3=-1)+(value4=-1)+(value5=-1)) DNFs,
  sum(if(value1>0,value1,0)+if(value2>0,value2,0)+if(value3>0,value3,0)+if(value4>0,value4,0)+if(value5>0,value5,0)) total,
  min(least(if(value1>0,value1,9999999),if(value2>0,value2,9999999),if(value3>0,value3,9999999),if(value4>0,value4,9999999),if(value5>0,value5,9999999))) best,
  max(greatest(value1,value2,value3,value4,value5)) worst
FROM Results JOIN Competitions ON Competitions.id = competitionId
WHERE eventId = '444bf'
GROUP BY year) tmp
ORDER BY year;[/NOPARSE]
```


----------



## JemFish (Feb 23, 2015)

Stefan said:


> You thought right  (unless it's me who made the mistake)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm...very interesting...

Can I have the exact same stats as above please, except for blindfold cubers under 15 years of age; also, 333bf - 555bf, not just 444bf.


----------



## supercavitation (Feb 23, 2015)

JemFish said:


> Hmm...very interesting...
> 
> Can I have the exact same stats as above please, except for blindfold cubers under 15 years of age; also, 333bf - 555bf, not just 444bf.



The WCA doesn't publish age statistics, so I would bet the answer is no.


----------



## JemFish (Feb 23, 2015)

supercavitation said:


> The WCA doesn't publish age statistics, so I would bet the answer is no.



I would think so too but, just in case it's possible to get ages, I would like to see the statistics. Also, further up in this thread there is an 'average age' of world-class cubers, so maybe it's possible to get what I wanted.


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 23, 2015)

How many instances of equal single world ranking and average world ranking are there right now? How many have there been, ever?


----------



## bubbagrub (Feb 23, 2015)

Stefan said:


> You thought right  (unless it's me who made the mistake)



Ooops -- yes. My mistake! The total number of DNFs for 4BLD in 2014 should be 1173, not 1283. So Stefan's stat is right, and mine is wrong.


----------



## JemFish (Feb 23, 2015)

What are the top 10 most popular events?


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Feb 23, 2015)

JemFish said:


> What are the top 10 most popular events?



You can view that on the wca website at statistics.


----------



## JemFish (Feb 23, 2015)

Antonie faz fan said:


> You can view that on the wca website at statistics.



Where, I can't find it. Link please.


----------



## Wilhelm (Feb 23, 2015)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php


----------



## JemFish (Feb 23, 2015)

Wilhelm said:


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php



Yes, but there's nothing that shows the "top 10 most popular events," which is what I'm looking for.


----------



## mycube (Feb 23, 2015)

What's the longest DNF streak in 5BLD? I already have 20 5BLD DNFs in a row and wondered if there is someone with a longer streak.

Edit: And what's the worst official 5BLD accuracy of a single person? I have one out of 27


----------



## TDM (Feb 23, 2015)

JemFish said:


> Yes, but there's nothing that shows the "top 10 most popular events," which is what I'm looking for.


Yes there is.


----------



## Jakube (Feb 23, 2015)

mycube said:


> What's the longest DNF streak in 5BLD? I already have 20 5BLD DNFs in a row and wondered if there is someone with a longer streak.
> 
> Edit: And what's the worst official 5BLD accuracy of a single person? I have one out of 27



François beats you easily. He has very likely the best DNF-streak (haven't searched the database though). 

And I'm sure there lots of people with a 0% accuracy.


----------



## Lid (Feb 23, 2015)

mycube said:


> What's the longest DNF streak in 5BLD? I already have 20 5BLD DNFs in a row and wondered if there is someone with a longer streak.
> 
> Edit: And what's the worst official 5BLD accuracy of a single person? I have one out of 27


François do have most DNFs & most likely longest streak, 119 DNFs & 4 successes (3.3%).
Baiqiang Dong have most DNFs without a success, 35.
István has most successes, 48 & 58 DNFs (45.2%).


----------



## Isaac Lai (Feb 23, 2015)

An interesting question: has anyone set a WR in their first competition? I believe a Hong Kong kid did it before in Magic


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 23, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> An interesting question: has anyone set a WR in their first competition? I believe a Hong Kong kid did it before in Magic


Minh Thai, some people from 2003, Sameer Mahmood, probably a lot more.


----------



## Jimmy Liu (Feb 23, 2015)

Could someone redo this? thx!

https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?26121-Odd-WCA-stats-Stats-request-Thread&p=1011166&viewfull=1#post1011166

https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?26121-Odd-WCA-stats-Stats-request-Thread&p=909079&viewfull=1#post909079


----------



## bubbagrub (Feb 23, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> An interesting question: has anyone set a WR in their first competition? I believe a Hong Kong kid did it before in Magic



Here they are, excluding all world records before 2004:


*Name**Year**Event**Single / Average* Kåre Krig  2004  Feet Single Mike Godfrey  2004  Square 1 Single Gunnar Krig  2004  2x2 Average Micael Hellberg  2004 2x2 Single Will Arnold  2005  Feet Single Yuki Hayashi (林祐樹)  2005  4x4 Single and Average Piotr Kózka  2005  Pyraminx Average JeongMin Yu (유정민)  2007  3x3 Average JeongMin Yu (유정민)  2007  3x3 OH Single Máté Horváth  2007 Master Magic Single Danyang Chen (陈丹阳)  2007  3BLD Single Claes Hedin  2009  6x6 Single and Average Claes Hedin  2009  7x7 Single Tang Yiu Chun (鄧耀俊)  2009  Magic Average Sameer Mahmood  2013  2x2 Average


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 23, 2015)

Jimmy Liu said:


> Could someone redo this? thx!
> 
> https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?26121-Odd-WCA-stats-Stats-request-Thread&p=1011166&viewfull=1#post1011166
> 
> https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?26121-Odd-WCA-stats-Stats-request-Thread&p=909079&viewfull=1#post909079





Spoiler: Sum of Country Singles




*Rank**Country**Sum**333**444**555**222**333bf**333oh**333fm**333ft**minx**pyram**sq1**clock**skewb**666**777**444bf**555bf**333mbf*1USA120542131034197474317111152Poland13392013261521293651343113China217311181031621212910122472519154Germany290151105261226213351124365947135United Kingdom2936653181514231087462731301346Japan3178314381611133067203616232517257Russia469432423782519358148733249217288Canada508193335391571426360375512291837249Australia5972217202124181417511371445128610Italy6103814261663558241362811146613162811Hungary72156291617481743752243029611324312Sweden747796569794255738392512717852512113Brazil75176159103379162114970143423640964214Korea77811763529642151203731014176214029615Indonesia883439281572153354728689219365431221416France946523556315110614118755271546778453406117Spain9814082219389014701186156131171721071007118Netherlands1061151513973514327083151529919441139110019Taiwan11802412145549881653331135104010371029739520India118655111180678351758397870518020863471921Finland122814417953165357021912855210813151620127522Ukraine132735718924188132424671676866410712538839823Mexico15941821221431245118211173802041104251016619421824Denmark192615714713923920841576811315753205253824110125Philippines19474347491007744434592742611135710516913514024526Malaysia200479964541323167165208167714584926259615927Austria2100165252142633671105715928136629142504029211628Colombia23141698215517935114889726161173311411118610514011529Thailand2315112274411101651239805119127630342801408430Norway25312472302818912894210818323127024211919624014016331Slovenia2978144234120316253297265219111089018731544823914022232Belgium29973221963236616714444301112685133181260160975623633Peru30766613388559286938159920182823043915111577140734Belarus346329830531751112917412413829616817631249136551261409035Czech Republic39305803452742285924889293033803293249398317228492936Singapore457328042240614218317322126264399278211249824928014046237Switzerland4615531246250427535544571441656322423018423523328014012738Hong Kong491745284758681718526516233947653274997811928014026739Ireland5011346758554921727884389321136302100022722132801408840Vietnam508143161101145227271142155180361083043839420028014093241Iran517392102161115110313514131613210955840244358828014093242New Zealand5276761579290361221534690237241540162651249014584752343Latvia67566503843838538362243454356329431298106716417717512224644Chile7249397577688209132454349293102103258292234815428014019445Romania8269621483420328138309322846240370366130656245979128014028846Argentina849945847474393906971085977209260300126227108833427114092747South Africa861814626596835304609073813744315712703930850140015410738148Slovakia8682560113290748734576690432556551127614223135429828014071149Greece9076195202174262576110138169633117144578914325424028014093250Venezuela91035668017027906435524349774641885704829675845228014044251Kazakhstan114992483916251825763174349773079054541561135213316428014093252Lithuania14077473639584570112233061019215042444786189268469265428014048153Israel14143921495938105961811231626801654540169625482379077014814074754Croatia1456015458171077808159512871181329632723105714962876161928014093255Portugal1506614271989123833760090061038119861481484903551734149228014081156Guatemala17288167012341144132554113221085977115713684719883421442122928014042957Turkey184951038613104063363212321421977181219517296242519936174228014093258Dominican Republic185632381266138080811305981732977116298958319883852066190928014093259Iceland19474108094764724162223487265827868193577089918811642123528014093260Georgia19975748843417226257684721327138561543229230211532066190928014093261Estonia210465452993245466696910031653982003436480198829221777155824314030662Serbia2111316851031987132524828810859772207241582555929222066115328014092063Armenia2177963255611931992576135443497736841529229219881070864107928014093264Macau2535345843539023197992504213297754668167901988292255883928014046065Nigeria2662365453589366625769212132977368410562292198829222066190928014093266Mongolia2770476143114371589257616662132906368415532292198813622066190928014093267Bulgaria312142326324332652319257637712132977805399154451129221720135228014093268Uruguay31697110114262482308487128612132977218442712292198813002066131028014093269Belize3269884653296250182451210421329773684307229261329222066190928014021470Jordan417081971364220224599178833072132977368450572292198829222066190928014093271El Salvador424526482207729004599257673012132977123418242292198813801429190928014093272Bosnia and Herzegovina445376809458726865366257654482132977159614581807198817802066190928014093273Pakistan4460416217543416851325767612132977368498971465198829221635137028014093274Aruba453985403582837546062257641351867901194922611429134329221707190928014093275Montenegro490134509502962502756257673042132977368412672292198829222066190928014093276Moldova524163980408625611806257682062132977368498972292198829222066189128014093277Luxembourg539857155373234985092257678592132977287481692208198810811908138428014093278Afghanistan640855635863662509609257651712132977368468862292198829222066190928014093279Sri Lanka6567649041151862505302576106792132977368498972292198829222066190928014093280Albania70150592811518625039802576106792132977368498972292198829222066190928014093281Egypt73208119625990446613892257654511784977368498972292198829222066190928014093282Cote d_Ivoire78514458511518625019568197553992132977368498972292198829222066190928014093283Cyprus850332011411518625013537257610679213297736843783229288712772066190928014093284Paraguay851191617811518625086992576106792132977368498972292198829222066190928014093285Costa Rica8597212506115186250132242576106792132977368498972292198829222066190928014093286Lebanon8604613161110106250137652576100652132977368498972292198829222066190928014093287Tunisia8637114615115186250128822576103302132977368488782292198829222066190928014093288Kosovo8864210584115184498195682576106792132977368498972292198829222066190928014093289Saudi Arabia9219912389115186250195682576106792132977368498972292198829222066190928014093290Puerto Rico93061159469836625019568257696662132977368498972292198829222066190928014093291Algeria9591218133115186250175372576106792132977368498972292198829222066190928014093292Morocco9792620380115186250173042576106792132977368498972292198829222066190928014093293Bangladesh10104421234115186250195682576106792132977368498972292198829222066190928014093294Macedonia1023713531111518625012199257657381732977368498972292198829222066190928014089295Bolivia10270922899115186250195682576106792132977368498972292198829222066190928014093296Mauritius10629226482115186250195682576106792132977368498972292198829222066190928014093297Zimbabwe10660729514115186250168512576106792132977368498972292198829222066190928014093298Azerbaijan10727227462115186250195682576106792132977368498972292198829222066190928014093299United Arab Emirates108473286631151862501956825761067921329773684989722921988292220661909280140932100Trinidad and Tobago108975291651151862501956825761067921329773684989722921988292220661909280140932101Andorra109129296421151862501924525761067921329773684989722921988292220661909280140932102Zambia111662329551151862501846525761067921329773684989722921988292220661909280140932103Senegal112618328081151862501956825761067921329773684989722921988292220661909280140932104Cuba115657358471151862501956825761067921329773684989722921988292220661909280140932






Spoiler: Sum of Country Averages




*Rank**Country**Sum**333**444**555**222**333bf**333oh**333fm**333ft**minx**pyram**sq1**clock**skewb**666**777*1USA69532177111121533172Poland131152341512232207642343Germany17761642351647153197884China22022202110319192323811328555Canada237399719352122291132196246Japan293171354612168326523166615227United Kingdom294319313243532011242107127298Korea35310513814718814131911412179Russia484181322241321757375168223167610Taiwan5074312836352767423926917107132611Australia5101215151771486143320212212Indonesia56931111476325941654651799334913Hungary614764328224231532318354225911314Sweden623846271686022343141036210597015Netherlands65224152154101627471283710223164216Brazil71050172523421452146364686188503417France73044275246551222310559229511658518Italy869297209269065730213100127874119Spain967298181078675113152996714140779020Ukraine101346511081009995411556244175396915421India10735613318092541218062114352012818722Finland133313022030128291476113141343241042141023Philippines143713566527177423854528217762509015524Malaysia145810344411102717122119836173865263586625Austria14766023994246501467122822105635624314126Thailand1629243812578173851933188308740254527Mexico1815119103130802816738512960107581381441155228Denmark197741610013781159256611054219864419620329Singapore2065166411149210426314910924195214195174644430Norway20883922661657939266501052372623657913218231Slovenia2246173228902031104541301991420513513331736832Hong Kong2295267158842381028710614019381702421668614933Belarus233426125125311517313371122301183118461111128434Colombia2383204115183363318207198788122166811491118035Peru248516984781471691385574245726234261559536Belgium31992992003461701064202843411398312413619420615137Czech Republic35814103463468744352130243332847015520843735538Vietnam3598811078117344134738539189743403167258921139Switzerland3674410225316186446213385134192973612124623122040Ireland38621965447227117171385813971063111517213221841New Zealand47457065752061239228538525632053811123365512413642Iran494212812919818214102341014005317087953956867143Greece549312012519917538106838562451015546665513024825344Latvia575477927237641423436538542453718644132163720517845Argentina5840327620531674659338568327430336819713797733246Romania633923243724563400504149683335142266113944634895047Chile6483580752524426111551911026616355231273231218348Kazakhstan75312557511048153837238568328610923791352126310315749Venezuela789814137054544324456952326834302746038630666048050Slovakia81206244274071114538434295568508126897515621033526151South Africa8423132797079211142748392253395534872734924052941252Israel103923984565925265388563856135892831810304160771871753Lithuania1086556764294462753836138515213171297794148053961760554Croatia11030120373611388214521465370290545663106313256181078155Dominican Republic1250030818471296927376247385683105338652915172221462126256Portugal1357915272151132243825883338533821211532334336631462126257Georgia135874897214978105385463856831150932181015177851462126258Turkey145579969069413375381095385683149269315204782294937126259Guatemala1606623921230148917452451339310683111451589715172511245109460Iceland1764596680076622825387943856837503349785126819501319101061Armenia17853849609169676853816032886832288229318101517117582091662Mongolia17994111828915464815381501385683228816571810151714571462126263Serbia1849716031234162710225381093856832288224174057127321462126264Estonia189955453404225554934992838532517263081376151727321373122365Macau199982907002591482538216838568346461969001517273282985566Nigeria2015843781710953855381289385683228834581810151727321462126267Bulgaria2436019053380286115865384566385683757605119144727321462126268Belize26111108249044057880538192038568322881431181067727321462126269Uruguay2849631011338298428014193517385683177445291810151710171462115970Jordan3142218923391244023315382707385683228859841810151727321462126271El Salvador3328184662392266820535386600385683110410091810151713321462126272Bosnia and Herzegovina349045919415229494420538467138568322889061753151719991462126273Pakistan35045481191540577035538630385683228891181115151727321462108974Montenegro359113640495240573221538700438568322883601810151727321462126275Aruba3667669505279317835505383600385683157924961810117227321462126276Luxembourg4257565244577279725535387746385683205875201810151713511409110777Moldova4336039414092226625045388762385683228891181810151727321462126278Sri Lanka480634635803740577775388762385683228891181810151727321462126279Afghanistan4890777217182405783255384001385683228849441810151727321462126280Macedonia59278865767594057123325385678385683228891181810151727321462126281Albania59374103638037405763605388762385683228891181810151727321462126282Egypt629721188457214057140875385428385683228891181810151727321462126283Costa Rica641651118480374057103305388762385683228891181810151727321462126284Cote d_Ivoire64855716580374057183355385466385683228891181810151727321462126285Tunisia677791293980374057127965388648385683228886251810151727321462126286Cyprus69419213688037405713733538876238568322882917181073313841462126287Paraguay696041666380374057102905388762385683228891181810151727321462126288Lebanon707801488980374057132405388762385683228891181810151727321462126289Kosovo716381065280374057183355388762385683228891181810151727321462126290Saudi Arabia736951270980374057183355388762385683228891181810151727321462126291Puerto Rico742011369075624057183355388762385683228891181810151727321462126292Algeria747851602380374057161115388762385683228891181810151727321462126293Morocco767931857280374057155705388762385683228891181810151727321462126294Bolivia829102192480374057183355388762385683228891181810151727321462126295Mauritius854392445380374057183355388762385683228891181810151727321462126296Bangladesh859602497480374057183355388762385683228891181810151727321462126297Zimbabwe866032847080374057154825388762385683228891181810151727321462126298Azerbaijan883212733580374057183355388762385683228891181810151727321462126299United Arab Emirates8896227976803740571833553887623856832288911818101517273214621262100Trinidad and Tobago8901328027803740571833553887623856832288911818101517273214621262101Zambia9078230487803740571764453887623856832288911818101517273214621262102Senegal9135230366803740571833553887623856832288911818101517273214621262103Andorra9236531379803740571833553887623856832288911818101517273214621262104Cuba9448133495803740571833553887623856832288911818101517273214621262




Some of the notable upward movers:
Germany 5 to 4 singles, 7 to 3 averages
Korea 20 to 14 singles, 14 to 8 averages
Czech Rep 43 to 35 singles, 44 to 37 averages
Singapore 41 to 36 singles, 37 to 29 averages
Guatemala 65 to 56 singles, 66 to 59 averages
Uruguay 82 to 68 singles, 84 to 69 averages
Tunisia 97 to 87 singles, 96 to 85 averages
New entries from Zimbabwe, Zambia and Andorra


----------



## penguinz7 (Feb 24, 2015)

Has there even been two people tied for a WR? (Other then 2x2/FMC/MBLD)


----------



## Cale S (Feb 24, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> Has there even been two people tied for a WR? (Other then 2x2/FMC/MBLD)



Why aren't you including MBLD if WR has never been tied anyway?
For events other than 2x2 and FMC, Drew tied 2.96 pyra WR average and Jonatan tied 2.19 skewb WR single. Also quite a few magic ties but magic isn't official anymore.


----------



## penguinz7 (Feb 24, 2015)

Cale S said:


> Why aren't you including MBLD if WR has never been tied anyway?
> For events other than 2x2 and FMC, Drew tied 2.96 pyra WR average and Jonatan tied 2.19 skewb WR single. Also quite a few magic ties but magic isn't official anymore.



I assumed MBLD had been tied at some point, because it's just flat numbers, but apparently not. thanks.


----------



## supercavitation (Feb 24, 2015)

Cale S said:


> Why aren't you including MBLD if WR has never been tied anyway?
> For events other than 2x2 and FMC, Drew tied 2.96 pyra WR average and Jonatan tied 2.19 skewb WR single. Also quite a few magic ties but magic isn't official anymore.



Technically that was DNF-ed, so the pyra WR was not tied, depending on how you want to think about it.


----------



## Cale S (Feb 24, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> I assumed MBLD had been tied at some point, because it's just flat numbers, but apparently not. thanks.



If two results have the same amount of points, the one with the faster time is ranked higher, so the only way to tie is to get the same amount of points and have the same exact time (within one second because solves over 10 minutes don't have decimal places after the seconds).



supercavitation said:


> Technically that was DNF-ed, so the pyra WR was not tied, depending on how you want to think about it.



Actually Drew's average that was DNF'd was 2.90 at Nationals, later at Indiana he got 2.96 which was kept valid.


----------



## supercavitation (Feb 24, 2015)

Cale S said:


> Actually Drew's average that was DNF'd was 2.90 at Nationals, later at Indiana he got 2.96 which was kept valid.



My mistake!


----------



## Stefan (Feb 25, 2015)

I got curious how much each event has changed since (the end of) 2005.



Spoiler: Least improved WRs since 2005 (average)



Using data from WCA_export611_20150225 and Stefan's WCA Data Tools.


*Event**old record**record**drop*Rubik's Clock9.746.0038.40%Master Magic3.361.7547.92%Rubik's Magic1.460.7647.95%Rubik's Cube14.526.5454.96%3x3 one-handed26.7311.7256.15%5x5 Cube2:06.1554.2057.04%4x4 Cube1:04.6326.0359.72%Square-133.2110.2169.26%2x2 Cube6.291.6074.56%Pyraminx11.222.5677.18%3x3 blindfolded2:21.4627.5180.55%3x3 with feet4:25.1030.5788.47%



Spoiler: SQL





```
[NOPARSE]SELECT eventId Event, old_record 'old record[R]', record 'record[R]', (old_record - record) / old_record 'drop[%]'
FROM
(SELECT eventId, min(average) old_record
FROM Results JOIN Competitions ON Competitions.id=competitionId
WHERE year<=2005 AND average>0
GROUP BY eventId) tmp
NATURAL JOIN
(SELECT eventId, min(average) record
FROM Results JOIN Competitions ON Competitions.id=competitionId
WHERE average>0
GROUP BY eventId) tmp2
ORDER BY record / old_record desc;[/NOPARSE]
```









Spoiler: Least improved WRs since 2005



Using data from WCA_export611_20150225 and Stefan's WCA Data Tools.


*Event**old record**record**drop*3x3 fewest moves282028.57%Rubik's Clock8.395.2537.43%Rubik's Magic1.140.6939.47%Master Magic2.791.6640.50%Rubik's Cube11.755.5552.77%5x5 Cube1:51.4148.4256.54%4x4 Cube54.1321.9759.41%3x3 one-handed22.058.7560.32%3x3 multi blind old3/4 (1:20:16)24/24 (2:15:57)61.70%Megaminx1:41.8237.8362.85%Square-125.296.9672.48%3x3 with feet1:54.9725.1478.13%Pyraminx6.551.3679.24%3x3 blindfolded1:46.4721.1780.12%2x2 Cube3.940.6982.49%4x4 blindfolded19:14.002:18.6587.99%5x5 blindfolded2:34:36.005:39.1096.34%



Spoiler: SQL





```
[NOPARSE]SELECT eventId Event, old_record 'old record[R]', record 'record[R]', (old_record - record) / old_record 'drop[%]'
FROM
(SELECT eventId, min(best) old_record
FROM Results JOIN Competitions ON Competitions.id=competitionId
WHERE year<=2005 AND best>0
GROUP BY eventId) tmp
NATURAL JOIN
(SELECT eventId, min(best) record
FROM Results JOIN Competitions ON Competitions.id=competitionId
WHERE best>0
GROUP BY eventId) tmp2
ORDER BY record / old_record desc;[/NOPARSE]
```


----------



## EMI (Feb 25, 2015)

Most n.xx averages in a row? (for each event)


----------



## obelisk477 (Feb 27, 2015)

So I realize this is 1) subjective and 2) not directly calculate-able, but who is the best Roux user who is also really good at 3BLD?

EDIT: I guess you could take everyone (known) who uses Roux from the top 200 or so and do a sum of ranks for the two events to be a little more objective about it.


----------



## porkynator (Feb 27, 2015)

obelisk477 said:


> So I realize this is 1) subjective and 2) not directly calculate-able, but who is the best Roux user who is also really good at 3BLD?
> 
> EDIT: I guess you could take everyone (known) who uses Roux from the top 200 or so and do a sum of ranks for the two events to be a little more objective about it.


Kaijun Lin?


----------



## obelisk477 (Feb 27, 2015)

porkynator said:


> Kaijun Lin?



Thanks, I've only ever seen him post BLD stuff so I didn't know he used Roux. But I feel like that more answers the question "Who's the best 3BLD-er that uses Roux" instead of "Who's the best Roux-er who's also good at 3BLD." Although its possible they have the same answer I guess.


----------



## tseitsei (Feb 27, 2015)

obelisk477 said:


> Thanks, I've only ever seen him post BLD stuff so I didn't know he used Roux. But I feel like that more answers the question "Who's the best 3BLD-er that uses Roux" instead of "Who's the best Roux-er who's also good at 3BLD." Although its possible they have the same answer I guess.



Depends on what you consider "good at BLD". Lau has 53.54 BLD solve and he is definitely the best rouxer...


----------



## Laura O (Feb 27, 2015)

I did this with R again.



Spoiler: Pairs at most competitions




 rank  personId.x  personId.y  count  1  Maria Oey  Ton Dennenbroek  84  2  Nobuaki Suga (菅信昭)  Sinpei Araki (荒木慎平)  77  3  Lars Vandenbergh  Ton Dennenbroek  76  4  Ron van Bruchem  Ton Dennenbroek  75  5  Arnaud van Galen  Erik Akkersdijk  70  6  Fumiki Koseki (古関章記)  Sinpei Araki (荒木慎平)  69  7  Bob Burton  Jaclyn Sawler  68  8  Hanneke Rijks  Ron van Bruchem  67  9  Bob Burton  Tim Reynolds  66  10  Clément Gallet  François Courtès  66  11  François Courtès  Sébastien Auroux  66  12  Fumiki Koseki (古関章記)  Nobuaki Suga (菅信昭)  66  13  Hideki Niina (新名秀樹)  Sinpei Araki (荒木慎平)  66  14  Arnaud van Galen  Ton Dennenbroek  65  15  Laura Ohrndorf  Sébastien Auroux  65  16  Jan Bentlage  Sébastien Auroux  64  17  Hideki Niina (新名秀樹)  Nobuaki Suga (菅信昭)  63  18  Jeremy Fleischman  Shelley Chang  63  19  Erik Akkersdijk  Ton Dennenbroek  62  20  Lars Vandenbergh  Ron van Bruchem  62  21  Marcin Jakubowski  Tomasz Żołnowski  62  22  Bob Burton  Kian Barry  61  23  Sinpei Araki (荒木慎平)  Takayuki Ookusa (大艸尊之)  61  24  Erik Akkersdijk  Sébastien Auroux  60  25  Sinpei Araki (荒木慎平)  Yohei Oka (岡要平)  60  26  Arnaud van Galen  Lars Vandenbergh  59  27  Erik Akkersdijk  Ron van Bruchem  59  28  Bob Burton  Rowe Hessler  58  29  François Courtès  Lars Vandenbergh  57  30  Mats Valk  Ron van Bruchem  57  31  Sinpei Araki (荒木慎平)  Yu Nakajima (中島悠)  57  32  Arnaud van Galen  Maria Oey  55  33  Arnaud van Galen  Ron van Bruchem  55  34  Nobuaki Suga (菅信昭)  Yu Nakajima (中島悠)  55  35  Kalina Brzezińska  Marcin Jakubowski  54  36  Lars Vandenbergh  Maria Oey  54  37  Rowe Hessler  Tim Reynolds  54  38  Erik Akkersdijk  Lars Vandenbergh  53  39  François Courtès  Ton Dennenbroek  53  40  Hanneke Rijks  Mats Valk  53  41  Nobuaki Suga (菅信昭)  Takuma Shirahase (白波瀬拓磨)  53  42  Devin Corr-Robinett  Jeremy Fleischman  52  43  Erik Akkersdijk  Maria Oey  52  44  Fumiki Koseki (古関章記)  Yu Nakajima (中島悠)  52  45  Hideki Niina (新名秀樹)  Yu Nakajima (中島悠)  52  46  Erik Akkersdijk  Mats Valk  51  47  François Courtès  Maria Oey  51  48  Fumiki Koseki (古関章記)  Hideki Niina (新名秀樹)  51  49  Maria Oey  Ron van Bruchem  51  50  Adam Polkowski  Tomasz Żołnowski  50  51  Adam Zamora  Shelley Chang  50  52  Arnaud van Galen  François Courtès  50  53  Devin Corr-Robinett  Shelley Chang  50  54  Fabian Auroux  Sébastien Auroux  50  55  Kian Barry  Tim Reynolds  50  56  Mika Muranushi (村主美佳)  Sinpei Araki (荒木慎平)  50  57  Sinpei Araki (荒木慎平)  Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭)  50  58  Takayuki Ookusa (大艸尊之)  Yohei Oka (岡要平)  50 



I participated in 65 competitions and I have participated in 65 competitions with Sébastien, so I haven't been "alone" at a single competition (which is reasonable today, but wasn't some years ago... ).
So the question is: how many competitors have *only* participated in competitions where he participated?
I did this for every competitor with >50 competitions and for fellow competitors with >2 competitions:



Spoiler




 rank  competitors  name  1  303  Tomasz Żołnowski  2  255  Rafael Werneck Cinoto  3  237  Wojciech Szatanowski  4  228  Sébastien Auroux  5  226  Dave Campbell  6  183  Bob Burton  7  168  Ming Zheng (郑鸣)  8  163  Sinpei Araki (荒木慎平)  9  141  Nobuaki Suga (菅信昭)  10  134  François Courtès  11  132  Marcin Jakubowski  12  130  Tim Reynolds  13  125  Devin Corr-Robinett  14  125  Justin Jaffray  15  125  Dániel Varga  16  124  Fumiki Koseki (古関章記)  17  120  Shelley Chang  18  111  Kian Barry  19  104  Jeremy Fleischman  20  102  Kalina Brzezińska  21  101  Hideki Niina (新名秀樹)  22  100  Ron van Bruchem  23  92  Ton Dennenbroek  24  92  Corey Sakowski  25  91  Olivér Perge  26  90  Bence Barát  27  88  Jaclyn Sawler  28  86  Erik Akkersdijk  29  86  Breandan Vallance  30  83  Edward Lin  31  81  Adam Polkowski  32  79  Michał Halczuk  33  78  István Kocza  34  78  Joey Gouly  35  76  Clément Gallet  36  76  Fabian Auroux  37  73  Laura Ohrndorf  38  67  Adam Zamora  39  67  Lucas Garron  40  67  Takayuki Ookusa (大艸尊之)  41  66  Gunnar Krig  42  64  Yu Nakajima (中島悠)  43  63  Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)  44  62  Sanio Kasumovic  45  61  Mats Valk  46  59  Lars Vandenbergh  47  59  Rowe Hessler  48  58  Jesús Masanet García  49  58  Jan Bentlage  50  57  Dan Dzoan  51  54  Javier Tirado Ortiz  52  51  Yohei Oka (岡要平)  53  50  Bruce Norskog  54  50  Maria Oey  55  50  Donglei Li (李冬雷)  56  49  Henrik Buus Aagaard  57  48  Mika Muranushi (村主美佳)  58  47  Hanneke Rijks  59  45  Takuma Shirahase (白波瀬拓磨)  60  41  Fangyuan Chang (常方圆)  61  40  Geert Bicler  62  39  Anders Larsson  63  39  Takao Hashimoto (橋本貴夫)  64  37  Tyson Mao (毛台勝)  65  35  Kirstine Buus Aagaard  66  31  Markus Pirzer  67  31  Lorenzo Vigani Poli  68  29  Arnaud van Galen  69  29  Dan Cohen  70  25  Gaël Dusser  71  22  Filippo Brancaleoni  72  22  Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭)  73  20  Chris Krueger  74  20  Oscar Roth Andersen  75  19  Philippe Virouleau  76  9  Rama Temmink  77  8  Joël van Noort  78  7  Zoé de Moffarts


----------



## Stefan (Feb 27, 2015)

Laura O said:


> I did this for every competitor with >50 competitions and for fellow competitors with >2 competitions:



Why these two restrictions? Particular the first one... wouldn't it be *more* impressive if someone had a large number of such "followers" despite having been to relatively few competitions?


----------



## Laura O (Feb 27, 2015)

Stefan said:


> Why these two restrictions? Particular the first one... wouldn't it be *more* impressive if someone had a large number of such "followers" despite having been to relatively few competitions?



The only reason is runtime. 
I had the idea this afternoon and implemented it on the fly. It's too slow to calculate this for all competitors in a reasonable time. Maybe I will optimize it later...


----------



## Stefan (Feb 28, 2015)

Here's a version without those two restrictions (rather naive SQL, 8 minutes for me, yuck).



Spoiler: Most Minions



Using data from WCA_export612_20150225 and Stefan's WCA Data Tools.


*leader**minions*Ming Zheng (郑鸣)1664Bob Burton1517Fangyuan Chang (常方圆)1366Shelley Chang1340François Courtès1319Rafael Werneck Cinoto1313Ron van Bruchem1312Sébastien Auroux1238Tim Reynolds1200Anders Larsson1187Devin Corr-Robinett1178Dave Campbell1176Tomasz Żołnowski1162Jeremy Fleischman1151Chris Krueger1111Arnaud van Galen1111Fabio Bini Graciose1070Bhargav Narasimhan1060Dharmesh Shahu1030Haiyan Zhuang (庄海燕)1018Donglei Li (李冬雷)1015Kian Barry987Takao Hashimoto (橋本貴夫)982Adam Zamora979Sinpei Araki (荒木慎平)973Gaurav Taneja959Wojciech Szatanowski951Corey Sakowski941Chan Tak Chuen (陳德泉)940Nikhil Mande930Sarah Strong928Olivér Perge924Timothy Sun921Clément Gallet903Siva Shanmukh Vetcha875Ton Dennenbroek870István Kocza870Ryan Jew856Maria Oey850Rowe Hessler846Shubhayan Kabir843Shenjia Zhang (张砷镓)841Lucas Garron840Baiqiang Dong (董百强)835Lars Vandenbergh830Mats Valk824Erik Akkersdijk822Weifeng Cheng (程维锋)822Hanneke Rijks811Dan Cohen808Akash Rupela808Kit Clement805Kailong Li (李开隆)801Dániel Varga793Natán Riggenbach787Bence Barát777Luchen Zhang (张录辰)773Justin Jaffray770Vivek Prasad Mada767Anant Pingle765Chia-Wei Lu (呂家維)764Ryan DeLine761Giana Guelfi756Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)756Nick Rech753Yuxuan Wang (王宇轩)745Vikram Mada738Christopher Olson724Swaminathan Chandrasekaran722Edward Lin722Michał Halczuk719Dan Selzer717Dan Dzoan716Mateusz Cichoracki713Thompson Clarke712Mitchell Lane704Ilkyoo Choi (최일규)701Cameron Brown701Michael Young697Jaclyn Sawler696Ihor Bilchenko (Ігор Більченко)694Justin Adsuara692Jesús Masanet García691Riadi Arsandi682Brandon Mikel680Anthony Brooks680Kesava Kirupa675Nathan Dwyer673Marcin Jakubowski669Ernie Pulchny668Tyson Mao (毛台勝)667Dhanayush Raninga666Joey Gouly665Zach Goldman664Allyson Dias de Lima661Mike Kotch660Krzysztof Kuncki660Julian David658Brúnó Bereczki656James Hildreth656



Spoiler: SQL





```
[NOPARSE]select leader, count(*) minions
from
   (select leader, minion, count(*) competitions
    from (select distinct competitionId, personId leader from Results) a
    join (select distinct competitionId, personId minion from Results) b
      on a.competitionId = b.competitionId and leader != minion
    group by leader, minion) tmp
natural join
   (select personId minion, count(distinct competitionId) competitions from Results group by personId) tmp2
group by leader
order by minions desc
limit 100;[/NOPARSE]
```


----------



## Laura O (Feb 28, 2015)

And another version with both restrictions >2 and including the number of competitions.



Spoiler: Most Minions with > 2 competitions




  count  name  comps  1  303  Tomasz Żołnowski  93  2  255  Rafael Werneck Cinoto  57  3  237  Wojciech Szatanowski  55  4  228  Sébastien Auroux  123  5  226  Dave Campbell  74  6  183  Bob Burton  116  7  169  Fabio Bini Graciose  48  8  168  Ming Zheng (郑鸣)  69  9  166  Mateusz Cichoracki  38  10  165  Mateusz Fydrych  31  11  164  Paweł Kowol  30  12  163  Sinpei Araki (荒木慎平)  103  13  160  Sarah Strong  47  14  155  Artur Kristof  30  15  152  Kamil Mieńko  27  16  151  Ihor Bilchenko (Ігор Більченко)  30  17  150  Radosław Ciuk  28  18  145  Allyson Dias de Lima  25  19  141  Nobuaki Suga (菅信昭)  83  20  139  Kacper Stacha  16  21  138  Natán Riggenbach  39  22  137  Artem Melikian (Артем Мелікян)  24  23  134  Jai Gambhir  28  24  134  François Courtès  159  25  133  Anton Rostovikov  30  26  133  Krzysztof Kuncki  44  27  132  Marcin Jakubowski  74  28  130  Tim Reynolds  102  29  125  Devin Corr-Robinett  84  30  125  Justin Jaffray  54  31  125  Dániel Varga  62  32  124  Fumiki Koseki (古関章記)  77  33  124  Wojciech Knott  30  34  122  Jonatan Kłosko  16  35  121  Marcin Mroskowiak  15  36  120  Shelley Chang  96  37  117  Maria Plitina  24  38  117  Maria Timoshchenko  24  39  114  Julian David  28  40  113  Aramayis Adloyan (Արամայիս Ադլոյան)  21  41  112  Tim McMahon  38  42  112  Dharmesh Shahu  23  43  112  Adam Gottscholl  14  44  111  Kian Barry  78  45  110  Alexey Polyashov  26  46  110  Oksana Ruzaeva  24  47  107  Chan Tak Chuen (陳德泉)  34  48  105  Hung Lo (羅鴻)  34  49  104  Jeremy Fleischman  82  50  104  Eric Limeback  39  51  102  Kalina Brzezińska  54  52  102  Wilson José Duarte Espitia  26  53  101  Hideki Niina (新名秀樹)  74  54  100  Ron van Bruchem  113  55  98  Dominik Wojciechowski  16  56  95  José Felipe Duarte Coronado  21  57  95  Bartłomiej Owczarek  13  58  95  Adrian Reinert  13  59  93  Renan Mondini Cerpe  35  60  93  Brady Metherall  23  61  93  Daniel Sheppard  41  62  93  Giana Guelfi  36  63  93  Piotr Trząski  20  64  92  Ton Dennenbroek  113  65  92  Corey Sakowski  57  66  91  Olivér Perge  71  67  91  Samuel Chiu  40  68  90  Bence Barát  72  69  90  Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)  41  70  89  Emile Compion  34  71  89  Jonathan Papa  34  72  89  Steven Turner  48  73  89  Marcin Zalewski  40  74  88  Jaclyn Sawler  68  75  88  Piotr Pojda  19  76  88  Szymon Moroń  13  77  87  Denys Haidaichuk  25  78  86  Erik Akkersdijk  109  79  86  Breandan Vallance  57  80  84  Piti Pichedpan (ปิติ พิเชษฐพันธ์)  26  81  83  Edward Lin  54  82  83  Mitchell Lane  36  83  83  Daryna Kramskykh (Дарина Крамських)  20  84  82  Paweł Włoszek  49  85  82  Riadi Arsandi  34  86  81  Adam Polkowski  56  87  81  Tanai Chaikraveephand (ธนัย ชัยกระวีพันธ์)  20  88  81  Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์)  23  89  79  Michał Halczuk  56  90  79  Michael Young  48  91  78  István Kocza  80  92  78  Joey Gouly  71  93  78  Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทยโยธิน)  18  94  78  Dmitry Zvyagintsev  22  95  77  Nick Rech  38  96  77  Sonia Reinert  12  97  76  Clément Gallet  113  98  76  Callum Moseley  30  99  76  Fabian Auroux  54  100  76  Jhon Edinson Arias Parra  17


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 28, 2015)

today at 82-year-old this guy is the oldest successfull 3x3 blindfold solver.


----------



## penguinz7 (Feb 28, 2015)

Michael Womack said:


> today at 82-year-old this guy is the oldest successfull 3x3 blindfold solver.



That is awesome!!


----------



## supercavitation (Mar 3, 2015)

What's the closest any average has come to a given time minutes:seconds.00 without any of the individual solves breaking it?


----------



## JemFish (Mar 3, 2015)

Michael Womack said:


> today at 82-year-old this guy is the oldest successfull 3x3 blindfold solver.



That's awesome.


----------



## Akash Rupela (Mar 3, 2015)

What is the average number of competitions by a delegate in an year?
What are the top 10 maximum number of competitions delegated by a person in an year? (such that 1 person appears only once for his best result)


----------



## bubbagrub (Mar 3, 2015)

supercavitation said:


> What's the closest any average has come to a given time minutes:seconds.00 without any of the individual solves breaking it?



I'm sure it's possible to find a more precise answer, but this one must be pretty close:

Michael: Indonesian Open 2011: 3x3 Average: 25.04. Individual times: 25.06, 25.03, 25.03, 25.05, 25.03


----------



## TDM (Mar 3, 2015)

bubbagrub said:


> Michael: Indonesian Open 2011: 3x3 Average: 25.04. Individual times: 25.06, 25.03, 25.03, 25.05, 25.03


That looks very intentional to me... why did he do that?


----------



## Stefan (Mar 3, 2015)

TDM said:


> That looks very intentional to me... why did he do that?



Probably to get into this, which we abolished soon after, possibly because of him:
https://web.archive.org/web/2011071...cubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#13


----------



## Laura O (Mar 5, 2015)

Akash Rupela said:


> What is the average number of competitions by a delegate in an year?
> What are the top 10 maximum number of competitions delegated by a person in an year? (such that 1 person appears only once for his best result)



Ok, here you go... the average number is 3.15 competitions per year.



Spoiler: Disclaimer



It's not that easy to get the delegate data from the database since they are saved as real names incl. additional information. So there might be some mistakes in this list.





Spoiler: Maximum number of competitions delegated per year




  delegate  max  1  Sébastien Auroux  15  2  Adam Polkowski  14  3  Kit Clement  14  4  Ming Zheng  14  5  Fangyuan Chang  13  6  Krzysztof Kuncki  13  7  Akash Rupela  12  8  Alexander Olleta del Molino  12  9  Bob Burton  11  10  Dene Beardsley  11  11  Natán Riggenbach  11  12  Rafael Cinoto  11  13  Ron van Bruchem  11  14  Siva Shanmukh Vetcha  11  15  Tim McMahon  11  16  Tim Reynolds  11  17  Danyang Chen  10  18  Hung Lo  10  19  Jeremy Fleischman  10  20  John Louis  10  21  Kei Suga  10  22  Lorenzo Vigani Poli  10  23  Olivér Perge  10  24  Xiaobo Jin  10  25  Ardianto Satriawan  9  26  Artem Melikian  9  27  Chatchawan Jaruwattanakun  9  28  Chris Krueger  9  29  Clément Gallet  9  30  Daniel Sheppard  9  31  Gaurav Taneja  9  32  James Molloy  9  33  Oscar Alberto Ceballos Contreras  9  34  Swaminathan Chandrasekaran  9  35  Wilson José Duarte Espitia  9  36  Yohei Suzuki  9  37  Björn Korbanka  8  38  Dave Campbell  8  39  Ilkyoo Choi  8  40  Jonathan Papa  8  41  Lars Vandenbergh  8  42  Matteo Provasi  8  43  Michael Young  8  44  Oleg Gritsenko  8  45  Takayuki Okusa  8  46  Adam Zamora  7  47  Anton Rostovikov  7  48  Donglei Li  7  49  Filippo Brancaleoni  7  50  Geert Bicler  7  51  Ilya Tereshko  7  52  James Hamory  7  53  Philippe Virouleau  7  54  Roman Ostapenko  7  55  Tomasz Żołnowski  7  56  Tyson Mao  7  57  Yiliang Lu  7  58  Anders Larsson  6  59  Bryan Logan  6  60  Henrik Buus Aagaard  6  61  Javier Tirado Ortiz  6  62  Jun-Yi Guo  6  63  Mads Mohr Christensen  6  64  Nikhil Mande  6  65  Sebastián Pino Castillo  6  66  Yuji Suse  6  67  Adam Joks  5  68  Adrián Ramírez  5  69  Alvin Febrianth  5  70  Areli Rubí Gordillo Martínez  5  71  Choi Jae-Jung  5  72  David Calvo Vivas  5  73  Gilles Roux  5  74  Jim Mertens  5  75  Leandro Alleoni  5  76  Masayuki Akimoto  5  77  Michael Hans  5  78  Nestor Sanchez  5  79  Petri Vanhala  5  80  Radu Faciu  5  81  Sakae Tokuda  5  82  Shonathon Collins  5  83  Ting Sheng Bao Yang  5  84  Uriel Gayosso Ruiz  5  85  Casey Pernsteiner  4  86  Cendy Cahyo Rahmat  4  87  Chan Tak Chuen  4  88  Dan Dzoan  4  89  Edouard Chambon  4  90  Eiji Okeda  4  91  Felipe Rojas  4  92  Felix Lee  4  93  Hao Wang  4  94  Ivo Kruusamägi  4  95  James Benedict Cañares  4  96  Jean-Louis Mathieu  4  97  Kåre Krig  4  98  Kian Barry  4  99  Kong Chai Chen  4  100  Leovigildo Sánchez Casado  4  101  Luis J. Iáñez  4  102  Matteo Colombo  4  103  Mike Hughey  4  104  Owidiusz Pryk  4  105  Pedro Santos Guimarães  4  106  Sapan Upadhyay  4  107  Stefano Bevacqua  4  108  Ton Dennenbroek  4  109  Vidar Klungre  4  110  Wicaksono Adi  4  111  Zbigniew Zborowski  4  112  Arash Maslehatjoo  3  113  Chris Braiedy  3  114  Claudio Gonzalez  3  115  Dave Hedley Jones  3  116  David Lim  3  117  Éder dos Santos  3  118  Glenn Mark Salgado  3  119  Gunnar Krig  3  120  Iskender Aznavur  3  121  Juho Saarimaa  3  122  Kristopher De Asis  3  123  Leyan Lo  3  124  Loïc Petit  3  125  Micah Stairs  3  126  Petra Kobal Vogrinec  3  127  Riadi Arsandi  3  128  Shelley Chang  3  129  Tomi Ronkainen  3  130  Trinh Nguyen Anh  3  131  Víctor Torrecilla Chicote  3  132  Zheng Li  3  133  Axel Lifschitz  2  134  Charles Wihardjo  2  135  Chi-Fan Li  2  136  Chris Hardwick  2  137  Dan Harris  2  138  Dan Knights  2  139  Do Cong Toan  2  140  Donovan Hale  2  141  Hilmar Magnusson  2  142  István Kocza  2  143  Karlis Iskrovs  2  144  Leonid Timonine  2  145  Mateus Moitinho de Almeida  2  146  Nguyen Anh Trinh  2  147  Recep Gül  2  148  Shaden Smith  2  149  Stefan Lapicki  2  150  Syoji Takamatsu  2  151  Alexandre Toledo Guillén  1  152  Ambie Valdés  1  153  Andrew Kang  1  154  Antonio Gallego  1  155  António Gomes  1  156  Brandon Blankenship  1  157  Chester Lian  1  158  Cho Won-Bang  1  159  Chris Hunt  1  160  Christopher Milburn  1  161  Daniel Hayes  1  162  Daniel Lo  1  163  Dror Vomberg  1  164  Eivind Fonn  1  165  Ernesto Fernández Regueira  1  166  Fabrizio Cirnigliaro  1  167  Gábor Szabó  1  168  Ian Winokur  1  169  Jake Rueth  1  170  James LaChance  1  171  John Edison Ubaldo  1  172  Lucas Garron  1  173  Mehdi Pourmotalleb  1  174  Mike Grimsley  1  175  Noel Yzaguirre  1  176  Pedro Santos  1  177  Ray Li  1  178  Simon Hwang  1  179  Stefan Pochmann  1  180  Vincent Sheu  1  181  Wang Hao  1  182  Warren Liao  1  183  Zhou Yichen  1 






Spoiler: Competitions delegated per year




  Name  Number  Avg. comps per year  1  Sébastien Auroux  63  10.50  2  Ming Zheng  57  9.50  3  Krzysztof Kuncki  18  9.00  4  Akash Rupela  16  8.00  5  Bob Burton  67  7.44  6  Xiaobo Jin  29  7.25  7  Natán Riggenbach  35  7.00  8  Tim Reynolds  40  6.67  9  Ron van Bruchem  84  6.46  10  Lorenzo Vigani Poli  45  6.43  11  Fangyuan Chang  38  6.33  12  Kit Clement  19  6.33  13  Adam Polkowski  25  6.25  14  Ilya Tereshko  12  6.00  15  James Molloy  12  6.00  16  Javier Tirado Ortiz  12  6.00  17  Matteo Provasi  12  6.00  18  Tim McMahon  35  5.83  19  Gaurav Taneja  23  5.75  20  Alexander Olleta del Molino  17  5.67  21  Jeremy Fleischman  28  5.60  22  Kei Suga  28  5.60  23  Ardianto Satriawan  22  5.50  24  Artem Melikian  11  5.50  25  Björn Korbanka  22  5.50  26  Oleg Gritsenko  11  5.50  27  Dave Campbell  48  5.33  28  Michael Young  37  5.29  29  Daniel Sheppard  26  5.20  30  John Louis  26  5.20  31  Clément Gallet  41  5.12  32  Danyang Chen  30  5.00  33  Donglei Li  20  5.00  34  Filippo Brancaleoni  15  5.00  35  Hung Lo  15  5.00  36  Ilkyoo Choi  25  5.00  37  Michael Hans  5  5.00  38  Siva Shanmukh Vetcha  15  5.00  39  Swaminathan Chandrasekaran  15  5.00  40  Yohei Suzuki  35  5.00  41  Jonathan Papa  29  4.83  42  Wilson José Duarte Espitia  24  4.80  43  Takayuki Okusa  19  4.75  44  Dene Beardsley  33  4.71  45  Rafael Cinoto  33  4.71  46  Adam Joks  14  4.67  47  Olivér Perge  28  4.67  48  Roman Ostapenko  18  4.50  49  Tomasz Żołnowski  9  4.50  50  James Hamory  13  4.33  51  Oscar Alberto Ceballos Contreras  13  4.33  52  Jun-Yi Guo  21  4.20  53  Philippe Virouleau  20  4.00  54  Chris Krueger  19  3.80  55  Anton Rostovikov  15  3.75  56  Tyson Mao  37  3.70  57  Nikhil Mande  11  3.67  58  Sebastián Pino Castillo  11  3.67  59  Henrik Buus Aagaard  18  3.60  60  Adrián Ramírez  7  3.50  61  Alvin Febrianth  7  3.50  62  Lars Vandenbergh  24  3.43  63  Adam Zamora  17  3.40  64  Mads Mohr Christensen  17  3.40  65  Jim Mertens  27  3.38  66  David Calvo Vivas  10  3.33  67  Geert Bicler  10  3.33  68  Anders Larsson  39  3.25  69  Sakae Tokuda  26  3.25  70  Stefano Bevacqua  13  3.25  71  Ting Sheng Bao Yang  13  3.25  72  Chatchawan Jaruwattanakun  19  3.17  73  Masayuki Akimoto  22  3.14  74  Petri Vanhala  22  3.14  75  Areli Rubí Gordillo Martínez  6  3.00  76  Ivo Kruusamägi  12  3.00  77  Leandro Alleoni  6  3.00  78  Leovigildo Sánchez Casado  6  3.00  79  Luis J. Iáñez  6  3.00  80  Matteo Colombo  6  3.00  81  Nestor Sanchez  6  3.00  82  Owidiusz Pryk  6  3.00  83  Sapan Upadhyay  6  3.00  84  Shonathon Collins  6  3.00  85  Tomi Ronkainen  3  3.00  86  Wicaksono Adi  9  3.00  87  Pedro Santos Guimarães  23  2.88  88  Bryan Logan  20  2.86  89  Kong Chai Chen  14  2.80  90  Uriel Gayosso Ruiz  14  2.80  91  Vidar Klungre  14  2.80  92  Yuji Suse  25  2.78  93  Shelley Chang  11  2.75  94  Yiliang Lu  11  2.75  95  Chan Tak Chuen  19  2.71  96  Gilles Roux  16  2.67  97  Hao Wang  8  2.67  98  Radu Faciu  16  2.67  99  Gunnar Krig  13  2.60  100  Mike Hughey  13  2.60  101  Casey Pernsteiner  5  2.50  102  Edouard Chambon  5  2.50  103  Eiji Okeda  5  2.50  104  Felix Lee  10  2.50  105  Glenn Mark Salgado  5  2.50  106  Kåre Krig  10  2.50  107  Felipe Rojas  17  2.43  108  Zbigniew Zborowski  17  2.43  109  Arash Maslehatjoo  7  2.33  110  Jean-Louis Mathieu  14  2.33  111  Kian Barry  7  2.33  112  Loïc Petit  7  2.33  113  Petra Kobal Vogrinec  7  2.33  114  Riadi Arsandi  9  2.25  115  Dan Dzoan  11  2.20  116  Cendy Cahyo Rahmat  6  2.00  117  Charles Wihardjo  2  2.00  118  Donovan Hale  4  2.00  119  Éder dos Santos  4  2.00  120  Hilmar Magnusson  2  2.00  121  James Benedict Cañares  10  2.00  122  Juho Saarimaa  4  2.00  123  Kristopher De Asis  10  2.00  124  Stefan Lapicki  8  2.00  125  Ton Dennenbroek  14  2.00  126  Trinh Nguyen Anh  6  2.00  127  Choi Jae-Jung  9  1.80  128  Zheng Li  9  1.80  129  Claudio Gonzalez  7  1.75  130  Dave Hedley Jones  7  1.75  131  Leyan Lo  7  1.75  132  Chi-Fan Li  5  1.67  133  Chris Braiedy  5  1.67  134  David Lim  5  1.67  135  Iskender Aznavur  5  1.67  136  Leonid Timonine  5  1.67  137  Micah Stairs  5  1.67  138  Víctor Torrecilla Chicote  5  1.67  139  Axel Lifschitz  3  1.50  140  Chris Hardwick  9  1.50  141  Dan Knights  3  1.50  142  István Kocza  3  1.50  143  Karlis Iskrovs  3  1.50  144  Mateus Moitinho de Almeida  3  1.50  145  Nguyen Anh Trinh  3  1.50  146  Recep Gül  3  1.50  147  Shaden Smith  3  1.50  148  Syoji Takamatsu  4  1.33  149  Do Cong Toan  5  1.25  150  Dan Harris  6  1.20  151  Alexandre Toledo Guillén  1  1.00  152  Ambie Valdés  2  1.00  153  Andrew Kang  2  1.00  154  Antonio Gallego  1  1.00  155  António Gomes  1  1.00  156  Brandon Blankenship  1  1.00  157  Chester Lian  3  1.00  158  Cho Won-Bang  1  1.00  159  Chris Hunt  2  1.00  160  Christopher Milburn  2  1.00  161  Daniel Hayes  4  1.00  162  Daniel Lo  1  1.00  163  Dror Vomberg  3  1.00  164  Eivind Fonn  3  1.00  165  Ernesto Fernández Regueira  1  1.00  166  Fabrizio Cirnigliaro  1  1.00  167  Gábor Szabó  1  1.00  168  Ian Winokur  1  1.00  169  Jake Rueth  1  1.00  170  James LaChance  1  1.00  171  John Edison Ubaldo  1  1.00  172  Lucas Garron  1  1.00  173  Mehdi Pourmotalleb  2  1.00  174  Mike Grimsley  1  1.00  175  Noel Yzaguirre  1  1.00  176  Pedro Santos  1  1.00  177  Ray Li  1  1.00  178  Simon Hwang  1  1.00  179  Stefan Pochmann  1  1.00  180  Vincent Sheu  2  1.00  181  Wang Hao  1  1.00  182  Warren Liao  2  1.00  183  Zhou Yichen  3  1.00


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 7, 2015)

Who has a result in the most events that doesn't have one for 3x3?


----------



## Jakube (Mar 7, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> Who has a result in the most events that doesn't have one for 3x3?



Here a list with all competitor who competed in >= 4 events but not in 3x3x3. 


*Competitor**Number of Events**Events*Jannik Bäcker72x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, 4x4 Cube, 5x5 Cube, 6x6 Cube, Megaminx, PyraminxHongyang Wang (王红洋)62x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Rubik's Clock, Megaminx, Pyraminx, SkewbMárton Marits62x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, 4x4 Cube, 5x5 Cube, Megaminx, PyraminxJavier Aravena62x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, 4x4 Cube, 5x5 Cube, Pyraminx, Square-1Jonathan Bäcker62x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, 4x4 Cube, 5x5 Cube, Megaminx, PyraminxIsaac Wong Chang Man52x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, 4x4 Cube, 5x5 Cube, MegaminxMaximilian Hartl42x2 Cube, 4x4 Cube, 5x5 Cube, 7x7 CubeYu-Chieh Wang42x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, 4x4 Cube, 5x5 CubeMaciej Ligenza44x4 Cube, 5x5 Cube, 6x6 Cube, 7x7 CubeAdriaan Molendijk42x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube: One-handed, Pyraminx, Square-1Min-Yi Sun (孫敏翊)42x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube: Blindfolded, 7x7 Cube, Square-1Jinghui Suo (索晶辉)4Rubik's Cube: Blindfolded, Rubik's Cube: Multiple Blindfolded, 4x4 Cube: Blindfolded, 5x5 Cube: BlindfoldedDiego Millán Otón4Rubik's Cube: Blindfolded, Rubik's Cube: Multiple Blindfolded, 4x4 Cube: Blindfolded, 5x5 Cube: BlindfoldedDejian Liu (刘德建)42x2 Cube, Rubik's Clock, Pyraminx, SkewbTran Minh Tuyen4Rubik's Cube: Blindfolded, 5x5 Cube, Megaminx, PyraminxChenwei Li (李琛炜)42x2 Cube, Rubik's Clock, Pyraminx, Square-1Zhizhe Liang (梁稚喆)4Rubik's Cube: Blindfolded, Rubik's Cube: Multiple Blindfolded, 4x4 Cube: Blindfolded, 5x5 Cube: BlindfoldedIsmael Piñero42x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube: Fewest moves, 4x4 Cube, PyraminxMats Luthman42x2 Cube, Rubik's Cube: Blindfolded, Rubik's Cube: Multiple Blindfolded, 4x4 Cube: BlindfoldedZhongguang Que (阙忠光)4Rubik's Cube: Blindfolded, Rubik's Cube: Fewest moves, 4x4 Cube: Blindfolded, 7x7 Cube

And if you count 2x2x2 single and 2x2x2 average as two different events: 


Spoiler: Single and Average




*Competitor**Number of Events**Events*Hongyang Wang (王红洋)12222single, 333ohsingle, clocksingle, minxsingle, pyramsingle, skewbsingle, 222average, 333ohaverage, clockaverage, minxaverage, pyramaverage, skewbaverageJavier Aravena12222single, 333ohsingle, 444single, 555single, pyramsingle, sq1single, 222average, 333ohaverage, 444average, 555average, pyramaverage, sq1averageJannik Bäcker11222single, 333ohsingle, 444single, 555single, 666single, minxsingle, pyramsingle, 222average, 333ohaverage, 444average, pyramaverageMárton Marits10222single, 333ohsingle, 444single, 555single, minxsingle, pyramsingle, 222average, 333ohaverage, 444average, pyramaverageIsaac Wong Chang Man10222single, 333ohsingle, 444single, 555single, minxsingle, 222average, 333ohaverage, 444average, 555average, minxaverageAdriaan Molendijk8222single, 333ohsingle, pyramsingle, sq1single, 222average, 333ohaverage, pyramaverage, sq1averageTran Minh Tuyen8333bfsingle, 555single, minxsingle, pyramsingle, 333bfaverage, 555average, minxaverage, pyramaverageJonathan Bäcker8222single, 333ohsingle, 444single, 555single, minxsingle, pyramsingle, 222average, pyramaverageChenwei Li (李琛炜)7222single, clocksingle, pyramsingle, sq1single, 222average, clockaverage, pyramaverageIsmael Piñero7222single, 333fmsingle, 444single, pyramsingle, 222average, 444average, pyramaverageDejian Liu (刘德建)7222single, clocksingle, pyramsingle, skewbsingle, 222average, pyramaverage, skewbaverage


----------



## Randomno (Mar 7, 2015)

I have really similar single ranks for the minx events.


----------



## Laura O (Mar 7, 2015)

Animated map of countries with WCA competitions from 1982-2015:


Spoiler






(klick for larger version)


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Mar 12, 2015)

My OCD level has skyrocketed


----------



## bubbagrub (Mar 12, 2015)

Randomno said:


> I have really similar single ranks for the minx events.



Joel Ulin has identical world ranks for pyra and mega singles (768th).

He's the only person for whom that's true, but there are two people whose ranks differ by 1:

2008WUHA01 (2473 / 2472)
2014BKMA01 (2974 / 2975)


----------



## Randomno (Mar 12, 2015)

bubbagrub said:


> Joel Ulin has identical world ranks for pyra and mega singles (768th).
> 
> He's the only person for whom that's true, but there are two people whose ranks differ by 1:
> 
> ...



I was counting Skewb as a minx event.


----------



## bubbagrub (Mar 12, 2015)

Randomno said:


> I was counting Skewb as a minx event.



Ah!  In that case, I reckon you rank second for absolute similarity after Antoine Cantin (68th, 72nd and 64th) and just ahead of Kamil Mieńko (1046th, 1018th and 1053rd).

But if we consider them in percentage terms, then you have the closest rankings for those three puzzles. UWR!


----------



## Randomno (Mar 12, 2015)

bubbagrub said:


> Ah!  In that case, I reckon you rank second for absolute similarity after Antoine Cantin (68th, 72nd and 64th) and just ahead of Kamil Mieńko (1046th, 1018th and 1053rd).
> 
> But if we consider them in percentage terms, then you have the closest rankings for those three puzzles. UWR!



Currently deciding whether or not to get really fast at Pyra and force a 6.35 single at next comp.


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 12, 2015)

To get this, I need to get to around 1:10 for mega


----------



## Randomno (Mar 12, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> To get this, I need to get to around 1:10 for mega



And 3.11/3.12 Pyra.


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 12, 2015)

Randomno said:


> And 3.11/3.12 Pyra.



I meant for average. Then they will be roughly the same


----------



## Randomno (Mar 12, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> I meant for average. Then they will be roughly the same



80 vs 102 is quite a bit.


----------



## AlexMaass (Mar 15, 2015)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=829&compid=64
That 3x3 single NR lol.


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 15, 2015)

Spoiler: Most 4ths without a podium




*Rank**Name**4ths*1Simone Cantarelli62David Felipe Rodríguez Gutierrez53Kamlesh Singh43Luke Hudlass-Galley43Tianzhao Jiang (姜天兆)43David Vos43Emilis Dolgov43Enol Matilla49Junko Ootsu (大津順子)39Julien Brelot39Christian Guillén López39Jung Jin-Hwa39Chuangbin Zheng (郑创斌)39Jianzhao Zhu (朱见昭)39Jingkang Zhou39László Mészáros39Yandong Li (李燕东)39Surin Ahn39Daniel Saha39Michael Nguyen39Jackson Weisman39Samom Sunjeet39Bruno Theodore Souday Bucsan39Varun Karandikar39Qifan Zhu (祝起凡)39Igor Zvarichuk39Peijie Huang (黄沛杰)39Jhameel Pabalate39Philipp Żurowski39Ayano Maria Yoshida39Yang Feng (冯扬)39Vahid Mohammad Yahia (وحید محمد یحیی)39Rémi Duboué-Dijon39Nanbin Zhang (张楠彬)39Vyacheslav Tokarev39Dmytro Kararush (Дмитро Караруш)39Eleck Guerrero Hernández39János Nemes39Robin Kwant39Giulia Accorsi39Tae Kyung Kwak39Oleksandr Lutsiuk (Олександр Луцюк)39Daniel Maggioni Meng39Luca Istrate39Yuyang Zhen (甄禹扬)39Daniel Junji Kudo39Nikita Lukashev39Konstantin Krämer39Hampus Hellqvist39Rasmus Andersson39Jorge Rafael Castañeda Sánchez39Zhe Wang (王喆)3


----------



## bubbagrub (Mar 15, 2015)

Best worst average (3x3, ignoring DNFs):



Spoiler




Hyeon Kyo Kyoung  10.65 Woo Jin Kim (김우진)  11.16 Pedro Henrique Da Silva Roque  11.44 Dawei Xu (徐大卫)  11.46 Amber Won  11.84 Anson Lin  11.85 Stefan Retzlaff  12.09 Seth Nigus  12.14 Chardan Jose Valdez Sierra  12.15 Noldi Khaidir Ali  12.16 
SQL:

```
select personName, ROUND(max(average)/100,2)  as max from Results where eventId="333" group by personName having max > 0 order by max asc limit 10;
```




And for 2x2:



Spoiler




 Daryl Tan Hong An  3.25  Richard Tola  3.44  Isaac Langer  3.53  Sameer Mahmood  3.73 Isaac Wong Chang Man  3.86 Mark Nie  4.15 Yee Wei Ji  4.16 SeungBeom Cho (조승범)  4.18 Graham Preston  4.18 Youlin Guo (郭佑林)  4.21 

SQL:

```
select personName, ROUND(max(average)/100,2)  as max from Results where eventId="222" group by personName having max > 0  order by max asc limit 10;
```




It's kind of a weird stat, because it penalises people who happened to enter competitions before they got really fast, but still, it's interesting...

Feliks doesn't make the top 10 for 2x2 or 3x3 but he does for megaminx and 5x5.

Finally, quite a few of the entries (6) in the top 10 for 3x3 have entered just one competition, so here's what you get if you only include people who've got 3x3 averages in more than 5 competitions:



Spoiler




Hyeon Kyo Kyoung 10.65 Pedro Henrique Da Silva Roque  11.44 Sei Sugama (洲鎌星)  12.21 Tomoya Iida (飯田朋也)  12.49 SeungBeom Cho (조승범)  12.74 Alexander Lau  12.91 Yang Li (李扬)  13.21 Sameer Mahmood  13.28 Morten Arborg  13.62Feliks Zemdegs  13.74 

SQL:

```
select personName, ROUND(max(average)/100,2)  as max, count(distinct competitionID) as comps from Results where eventId="333" group by personName having max > 0 and comps > 5  order by max asc limit 10;
```


----------



## Randomno (Mar 16, 2015)

Who has the most similar 3/4/5 average ranks? Christian Kaserer has pretty similar ones.

EDIT: Pretty sure it's Faz actually, but what about people outside top 100?


----------



## bubbagrub (Mar 17, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Who has the most similar 3/4/5 average ranks? Christian Kaserer has pretty similar ones.
> 
> EDIT: Pretty sure it's Faz actually, but what about people outside top 100?



If you look at them as ratios and look for the person whose ratios (3:4, 4:5 and 3:5) are closest to 1, on average, then the closest person is Ugur Sadiklar:


3x3: 2,657th
4x4: 3,462th
5x5: 2,736th


If you do it the way I think you were thinking about it, and look at differences instead of ratios, then as you say, it's Feliks. Outside of the top 100, it's Christian Kaserer, as you thought.


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 21, 2015)

Now that Iggy has an official sub-10 single, who is the new fastest person without an official sub-10 single?


----------



## Randomno (Mar 21, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Now that Iggy has an official sub-10 single, who is the new fastest person without an official sub-10 single?



Now that sub 10 is just outside the top 1000, I have to go through All Persons to try and find out. :/

EDIT: First person with sub 11 average I've found: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010BECK01


----------



## Lid (Mar 21, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Now that Iggy has an official sub-10 single, who is the new fastest person without an official sub-10 single?


Randomno got it right.


Spoiler: Three fastest 3x3x3 cubers without a sub10 single





```
Karina Grandjean Beck	Denmark	10.02
Artem Yashkov	Russia	10.08
Nico Wrodarczyk	Germany	10.16
```


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Mar 21, 2015)

Could someone do 2x2 avg and single, 3avg and single, skewb avg and 4x4 average Sum of ranks?


----------



## obelisk477 (Mar 21, 2015)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Could someone do 2x2 avg and single, 3avg and single, skewb avg and 4x4 average Sum of ranks?



I can't imagine why you'd be requesting this


----------



## Stefan (Mar 21, 2015)

Lid said:


> Randomno got it right.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Three fastest 3x3x3 cubers without a sub10 single
> ...



No he didn't, and your list doesn't make sense. There are several faster people, for example Andrew Huang with 10.00 seconds.


----------



## cubizh (Mar 21, 2015)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Could someone do 2x2 avg and single, 3avg and single, skewb avg and 4x4 average Sum of ranks?


Stefan made a very interesting Sum of Ranks program where you can try any combination of this type of rankings combination: https://github.com/pochmann/sum-of-wca-ranks


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Mar 21, 2015)

Can somebody find the "closest podium". 

I think Antoine, Bill and I may have with 4x4 at TOW2015 with a 0.37 difference between first and third place.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 21, 2015)

Genius4Jesus said:


> Can somebody find the "closest podium".
> 
> I think Antoine, Bill and I may have with 4x4 at TOW2015 with a 0.37 difference between first and third place.



https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=HungarianOpen2009&allResults=1#magic

There are over 900 podiums with a smaller difference than yours (over 400 when ignoring magics).


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Mar 22, 2015)

Genius4Jesus said:


> Can somebody find the "closest podium".
> 
> I think Antoine, Bill and I may have with 4x4 at TOW2015 with a 0.37 difference between first and third place.



https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?top3=Top+3&competitionId=2AVG2014
Look at the 2x2 podium...


----------



## Pro94 (Mar 22, 2015)

Genius4Jesus said:


> Can somebody find the "closest podium".
> 
> I think Antoine, Bill and I may have with 4x4 at TOW2015 with a 0.37 difference between first and third place.



Closest podium for 4x4: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=VITRubiksCubeChallenge2014&allResults=1#e444_f (0.13)

With 0.37 you're 5th.

More Info:
TOW2015 podium is by far the best in 2015 for 4x4. The second one is: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=WinterWestUkraine2015&allResults=1#e444_f (1.18).
If we count podium not only for final rounds, VIT2014 is still first, the second one is: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=VCubeSpiel2011&allResults=1#444 (0.23).


----------



## AlexMaass (Mar 22, 2015)

Best sum of ranking in 3x3 events? (3x3, OH, BLD, multiBLD, FMC and feet)

Edit: I'll do it myself; I've been told about Stefans tool. 
Here you go!



Spoiler: Sum of Ranks (333, 333bf, 333oh, 333fm, 333ft, 333mbf)



Using data from WCA_export629_20150321.tsv.zip and Stefan's Sum of WCA Ranks tool.


*Pos**Cubers**Sum**333**333bf**333oh**333fm**333ft**333mbf*1Yu Nakajima (中島悠)*303*64516514*10*992Vincent Hartanto Utomo*404*62881213654433Antoine Cantin*437*25103*1*21716754Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)*529**9*12143125531785Marcin Zalewski*576*21*2*2544052366Simon Westlund*641*1581311685866607Bence Barát*654*12536224*9*179818Alexander Lau*663**6*11016361233729Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)*665*1254888168*3*23310Lucas Wesche*730*851431731258412011Daniel Sheppard*746*369762201457*10*12Wojciech Szatanowski*765*127931391251958613Cornelius Dieckmann*812*16841212541216314Evan Liu*863*80237168588823215Riley Woo*877*23224282701043016Erik Akkersdijk*900*75297164143231817Robert Yau*941*5539230368534318Milán Baticz*943*59721839026327619Louis Cormier*959*2061433581422020Jakub Kipa*1029*1817084440*2*31521Akash Rupela*1050*5810112844020511822Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호)*1052*923011721717242423John Brechon*1056*209176229019036924Stephen Adhisaputra*1059*45343635812942125Bhargav Narasimhan*1075*301151*8*21714525326Dan Cohen*1153*9419019221715830227Callum Hales-Jepp*1166*514119259217233428Jan Bentlage*1269*42121541258808329Carlos Méndez García-Barroso*1294*1201942031685298030Henrik Buus Aagaard*1311*31937635858*6*19431Emanuel Rheinert*1319*942744652235011432Feliks Zemdegs*1355**2*52*2*125*984*19033Rami Sbahi*1363*141593445581910734Gabriel Dechichi Barbar*1370*8035*7*217*984*4735Jakob Kogler*1388*61768465581631736Michał Pleskowicz*1460**10*361*9*9056242837Christopher Olson*1469*1412454732837233638Timothy Sun*1511*171125972584514039Rowe Hessler*1554*601423921786223440Gunnar Krig*1555*2874207416844815841Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)*1567*10920234344030017342Mats Valk*1656**1*456363641071743Dániel Varga*1664*6264419012516921344Mariano D'Imperio*1684*13025252332822322845Thompson Clarke*1693*1145592361911026846Maarten Smit*1695*19616443316862510947Tim Wong*1699*31925198168*984**5*48Jinseong Kim (김진성)*1701*1473031887064131649Eric Limeback*1722*71462687895232550Shuto Ueno (上野柊斗)*1749*3141836758*984*14351AJ Blair*1752*60424339627011512452Ivan Zabrodin*1778*571323565908214753Moritz Karl*1781*22949367*2*66532554Sébastien Auroux*1802*647291605*2*12413355Julian David*1808*2469728958*984*13456Sei Sugama (洲鎌星)*1811*308697440*984*17457Hendry Cahyadi*1832*2641733927065024758Balázs Bernát*1834*45722229816850318659Dharmesh Shahu*1881*30028425252829622160Israel Machado Soares*1883*217149123217*984*19361David Woner*2004*4157081095828243262Corey Sakowski*2037*679857802172314563Angga Atrie*2072*65818135244029214964Kevin Costello III*2079*236796227029774865Austin Reed*2114*60134128352811824366Sebastiano Tronto*2116*964*9*5336*984*7067Taku Yanai (矢内拓)*2133*93916847901806168Lucas Garron*2140*2091881669082566269Ryan Jew*2142*49557716421710658370Tomoyuki Hiraide (平出智之)*2151*7283127990*984*3971James Molloy*2188*38789714621718136072Anthony Brooks*2217*21367186440*984*21973Radityo Yunus Utomo Wicaksono*2242*39426731294913318774Wojciech Knott*2246*327962397061146275Artem Melikian (Артем Мелікян)*2248*4096512632172468476Alexander Olleta del Molino*2249*95014897922717977Simon Lim*2294*2648394619*984*25078Linus Fresz*2295*64932584*9**984*3779Ben Whitmore*2311*15241532932853255580Chester Lian*2321*746106308168*984**9*81Jorge Castillo Matas*2334*182104325440*984*29982Ville Seppänen*2361*5364793932828023183Giovanni Contardi*2369*50368*6*528*984*43384Sebastian Werb*2374*4719834112866311585Nathan Dwyer*2390*3275998758*984*33586Pedro Santos Guimarães*2393*96123217789*984*18487Ihor Bilchenko (Ігор Більченко)*2397*16382120538745037188Ainesh Sevellaraja*2400*908238054402131189Anssi Vanhala*2406*14779272440*9**946*90Walker Welch*2416*701404962*9*2677391Riadi Arsandi*2435*6723638863286412292Olivér Perge*2439*39834749336*984*18193Baramee Pookcharoen (บารมี พุกเจริญ)*2462*204216*10*619*984*42994Felix Lee*2522*53638042612511394295Justin Adsuara*2527*856364036*984*74696Kim Jokinen*2528*22621135678954040697Daniel Cano Salgado*2592*4925863003877375498Justin Thomas*2598*375287412387*984*15399Andy Tsao*2623*237239198706*984*259100Mateusz Fydrych*2631*28463795827070412


----------



## Laura O (Mar 22, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Now that Iggy has an official sub-10 single, who is the new fastest person without an official sub-10 single?



Thats's how I understood the question: 


Spoiler: Best average without a sub10 Single




*Competitor**Average**Single*Nico Wrodarczyk10.8310.16Artem Yashkov10.8510.08Karina Grandjean Beck10.8810.02Muhammad Hariz bin Azizan10.9310.38Rasmus Andersson11.0210.01Seungwoo Nam11.0410.03Shih-Lun Huang (黃士倫)11.0710.52Rey-Ann Constantino11.0710.28Jakub Sokołowski11.0810.16Marco Signorini11.0910.02Lukas Pohořelický11.0910.40Dylan Hughlett11.1310.08Mateo Tiul11.1510.18Xiaojie Jiang (蒋孝杰)11.2310.27Mohd Ashroof Bin Masri11.2610.09Alex Thielemier11.2810.05Andrew Huang11.2910.00Wojciech Moska11.3010.32Nikita Popov11.3210.47Vincent Bruns11.3410.23Richard Tola11.3610.09Gloryan Casimir Nursewan11.3710.02Seth Nigus11.3710.40Lukas Lange11.3910.05Simone Santarsiero11.4210.50Wong Hiu Lok11.4210.10Samuel Adrián Pérez Loya11.4210.12Ray Bai11.4310.95Keita Nomura (野村啓太)11.4410.11Justin Badua11.4410.30Arvin Tang11.4710.05Henrik Anfinsen11.5010.13Zijing Jin (金子靖)11.5010.91Jacob Lange11.5010.18Ali Sadeghi (علی صادقی)11.5010.06Isaac Langer11.5010.37Lars Tschümperlin11.5210.40Yukun Xia (夏育坤)11.5510.81Abner Priyo Utomo11.5510.75Long Zhou (周隆)11.5510.45Daniel Song11.5710.05Minghao Chen (陈铭豪)11.5810.69Davide Ferraro11.5810.43Konstantin Krämer11.5810.03Zhen-Chian Hong (洪蓁乾)11.5910.09Pablo Grasböck11.6010.34Manuel Nobis11.6010.46Stefan Stoiber11.6110.46Aatu Tuomisto11.6110.82Asato Irifune (入船朝斗)11.6310.38


----------



## Stefan (Mar 22, 2015)

That's how I understood it as well. Your data seems to be old, though - you're missing Artem Yashkov at second place.


----------



## Laura O (Mar 22, 2015)

Stefan said:


> That's how I understood it as well. Your data seems to be old, though - you're missing Artem Yashkov at second place.



Thank's for the hint: I downloaded the current export, but failed to import the results file... 
It's updated now.


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 23, 2015)

*Everyone with a success in 3bld*

Edinburgh Spring results aren't up yet, but in the first round all 10 people got a success, and in the final all 6 people got a success.
Here are some stats 

*Most people in a round - everybody with a success*
12 - Jakarta Open 2011
11 - Danish Open 2012
11 - Danish Open 2013
11 - Norwegian Championship 2015
10 - Franconia Open 2014
10 - Edinburgh Spring 2014
There are 175 rounds where everyone got a success

*Most people in a comp - everybody with a success in every round*
19 - Danish Open 2013
16 - Edinburgh Spring 2015
11 - Norwegian Championship 2015
7 - Bandungan 2013
7 - Goiania Open 2011
7 - Guangdong Open 2010
7 - Stanford Winter 2011
7 - UIUC Spring 2013
Indeed those top 2 are the only comps where there was more than 1 round, and everyone got a success in every round


----------



## Ninja Storm (Mar 26, 2015)

Which people have the exact same Pyraminx and 3x3 averages?


----------



## RjFx2 (Mar 26, 2015)

What is the fastest single and average time for pyraminx and skewb by someone at their first competition? (one for pyraminx single, one for pyraminx average, one for skewb single, one for skewb average) Thanks for looking it up. If you don't mind, can you do the top 3 or more?


----------



## Laura O (Mar 26, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> Which people have the exact same Pyraminx and 3x3 averages?



Overall there are 572 people, so here are the PBs:



Spoiler:  PB average Pyraminx = PB average 3x3




Keaton Ellis8.22Georgy Vershinin9.86Caiqing Tang (汤才庆)11.07Kobe Balin11.82Eunice Ng15.47SeungMin Cho16.34Yurii Uchaiev (Юрій Учаєв)20.52


----------



## Isaac Lai (Mar 26, 2015)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010BROW02

Cody Brown for single?


----------



## Ninja Storm (Mar 26, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010BROW02
> 
> Cody Brown for single?



That's gotta be a typo. That was the fastest solve of the round, and his next best solve was a 15. 

@Laura: Thanks!


----------



## Randomno (Mar 26, 2015)

Competitions in which Feliks has broken 7.45 average (second in world)

I suck at tables, columns are competition, number of times broken, times.


Melbourne Cube Day 201316.54Lifestyle Seasons Summer 201416.99Melbourne Summer 201427.03US Nationals 201416.99Australian Nationals 201427.13, 7.19Melbourne Cube Day 201417.18Johannesburg 20141 (1 tied)7.19Cape Town 201426.77, 6.86Niddrie 201417.28Lifestyle Seasons Summer 201536.65, 7.23, 7.41Melbourne Autumn 201527.01, 7.22


----------



## AlphaSheep (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm just curious... How many people have competed on all 6 continents? I know Anders Larsson has, but are there any others? And how many have competed on 5 continents?


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Mar 27, 2015)

Ranked Countries by best single/average?


----------



## Pro94 (Mar 27, 2015)

strakerak said:


> Ranked Countries by best single/average?



https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...regionId=&years=&show=By+Region&single=Single


----------



## Skullush (Mar 28, 2015)

Underdogs:
assuming there's more than one round of the given event, what is the lowest "seed" to ever win each event?


----------



## qqwref (Mar 28, 2015)

Sort 3x3 solvers into 5-second-wide bins based on their best average, up to, say, 60-second solvers. For each group, what is the average number of successful 3x3 solves they complete in a competition, and in a year? Which group spends the most time solving 3x3x3s in a competition, or in a year?

(In this post 3x3 = 3x3x3 speedsolve, specifically.)


EDIT: Also, in each event, how many people have ever improved their single by 0.01 seconds? If none, what's the smallest ever improvement?


----------



## Myachii (Mar 29, 2015)

Who is the person with fastest average without a sub-20 single?


----------



## mycube (Mar 30, 2015)

I got at the Swiss Nationals three 12.97 averages in a row, is there anyone with more in any event? Or whats the amount of people who have 2 or more exact same averages in two rounds (event from one competition to another)?


----------



## NewCuber000 (Mar 30, 2015)

mycube said:


> I got at the Swiss Nationals three 12.97 averages in a row, is there anyone with more in any event? Or whats the amount of people who have 2 or more exact same averages in two rounds (event from one competition to another)?



In November of last year. I had 2 an average of 7.79 in 2x2 in both the 1st and 2nd round, the only two rounds I competed in


----------



## Mikel (Mar 31, 2015)

My last 11 consecutive competitions have been in independent US states. 


```
Iowa			June 7, 2014		Iowa Corn Lovers 2014
Michigan		July 12-13, 2014	Michigan 2014
Illinois		July 19, 2014		Dixon Summer 2014
New Jersey		August 1-3, 2014	US Nationals 2014
Indiana			August 23, 2014		Indiana 2014
Wisconsin		September 6, 2014	Wiscube 2014
Minnesota		November 1, 2014	Cubetcha 2014
Oklahoma		November 15, 2014	Oklahoma Open 2014
Florida			November 29, 2014	Florida Feast 2014
Oregon			January 31, 2015	Rose City 2015
Kansas			March 28, 2015		Lawrence Spring 2015
```


----------



## Ninja Storm (Apr 1, 2015)

Which person has the most 100th ranked results?


----------



## Randomno (Apr 1, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> Which person has the most 100th ranked results?



What do you mean? I've just spent a while searching for someone who's ranked 100 for more than one event, but I don't think that's what you mean.


----------



## Lid (Apr 1, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> Which person has the most 100th ranked results?


I assume you mean top 100, then it's Yu Nakajima with 29 out of 33 possible.


----------



## supercavitation (Apr 2, 2015)

Who has the most similar 4x4 and 3BLD single ranks?

EDIT: Same question for 4x4 average and 3BLD mean.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Apr 3, 2015)

Out of all the people who have not competed in 3x3, who has the best sum of ranks?


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 3, 2015)

Here's an update. Added column at the end comparing to previous ranking so you can see which countries have moved. This compares to 20150223, which is 6 weeks ago.



Spoiler: Sum of Country Singles




*Rank**Country**Sum**333**444**555**222**333bf**333oh**333fm**333ft**minx**pyram**sq1**clock**skewb**666**777**444bf**555bf**333mbf**Previous**Change*1USA12554213103419747551811125102Poland13210201126152229364134311203China23231121103172221311212297251916304United Kingdom2546653191615231043483226311245-15Germany30312112527122631338112643594713416Japan304931438141113325722431624201014607Russia483452419782621388249835261121738708Canada55120333541163142756440661230183925809Hungary56960291817781843752253313011324311-210Australia621221721213018641954139184612869111Italy6293214161663858251452831316713172910112Sweden7828466737962863383102613728453532212013Brazil79981159103579165135273166443741974413014Korea80713763531672251223931414176314430414015Spain940308261940951571637359141572591081017217-216Indonesia9504593116022573847497210255385633221515117France983563558315211115123776291654798254426316118Netherlands11261517131003715327294161633919411149210318019Taiwan11382512105550141733333155114810381049840419020India119359116188678221727468273719021264492020021Finland129115319155168377322913064220917151622137721022Ukraine132738729424196139424691880872811112839849222023Mexico16711911301501265125224179822244105301047021441923024Denmark196616615614524521743636811366013216261834310424025Philippines20274547511007846462592949651146810917513614425025026Austria2047174111149656681166316430145669250524231211727-127Malaysia2091841014737924178173214178815615526562616926128Colombia2342178871251823621589473617118034164926610714411928029Thailand2478132274411101731240915421139932352851448529030Norway26282573332869112944211019724427526512620024514416630031Belgium27933341491636617215444411142989135112270164995824032-132Slovenia3012153244126323262227279227111199418938564924314422831133Belarus3086257315337527131185130144297394318151105571151449134-134Peru31917113993577297240161021202943104615912078144733135Czech Republic35272063592902336026494293114043494177409250232513035036Switzerland385455112491100553242631511707523623621824524028514413037-137Hong Kong478547089809001779127916816845693323638012428514427338-138Singapore478729142256637227334338132273425290214289845028514447636239Ireland515835978905672262928889033014531396226522132851448939040Vietnam528845172107147236286148155187391133104299720428514495140041Iran536797106168116112323814732514111336145145960128514495141042New Zealand5509784599309371230560731242251576172711429214885772442043Latvia70586743954028539464546255157732451304117517418218012425143044Chile727720948770921313261462949611212264319936015628514420144045Venezuela7550585828196818659499462995365201437613920527328514445350-546Romania8139642497441337142325338715250393379105461947780628514429545147Slovakia8324578119148774664525644438539588125714427025721728514473348-148South Africa841315216803345464739314013834446092824234934941215810939047149Argentina879647648776793927231139995216277311127265111634627614494646350Greece9225162201182262620113440171133916646476116626524728514495149151Kazakhstan119312603916953426203344629953169634731594148214017028514495151052Croatia12399151654740983616241324123333641576691415117234043628514495154-253Israel1379494350995910966371156168981667257617562606081878415114476853054Lithuania14378491460606588114434564419715372548819193375272167128514449352255Portugal1527314852037127234662192340139020321561534983991781151928514483155056Turkey16366103363310665886101107105899518532081791636679960176928514495157-157Georgia1777177286943823018148721481728877136523653082182120193428514495160-358Guatemala17850174312781175137155713601139995118414588120313881487124928514443856259Dominican Republic1913124913121423836115462117979951190104861020314312120193428514495158160Serbia1979114991065101013712553021139995202384585956931992120117228514493962-261Iceland20170110997366824972264510279842889202780391820641692125528514495159262Estonia216265642876252868999310311734082049467501203131991825158624814431461163Armenia2243765557512262032620139246299537681599236520311178891109728514495163064Macau2642047644941123978172564222899556071348232031319958085328514447464065Nigeria2753867955491368926209472228995376811162365203131992120193428514495165066Mongolia278997844459981656262017092228924376814432365203114942120193428514495166067Bosnia and Herzegovina280288951949277029502620427619769951426152118721326151481117028514495172-568Bulgaria323392425335133552397262038692228995827425160052031991768138028514495167169Uruguay32737113314772559317789329322228995223244562365203114252120133428514495168170Belize3378586854926413185463215522289953768326236562531992120193428514422069171Pakistan41455171180435124034262078722289953768103231519203131991686139828514495173-272Jordan431302059375720784735182333952228995376852632365203131992120193428514495170273El Salvador436996665213729914735262074642228995126019082365203115121474193428514495171274Aruba468695567598838546247262042491943919199423681480137231991755193428514495174075Montenegro505364659519064132842262074672228995376813252365203131992120193428514495175076Tunisia526986713472134957418262044402228995376832712365203131992120193428514495187-1177Moldova5419341174221264118742620839522289953768103232365203131992120191628514495176178Luxembourg556287338384935965248262080432228995292985332276203111891961141228514495177179Azerbaijan5774049634788285151882620109282228995376863822365203131992120193428514495198-1980Afghanistan661305803887164139907262052912228995376872052365203131992120193428514495178281Sri Lanka67752506011842641354626201092822289953768103232365203131992120193428514495179282Morocco7047182301145064135380262099642228995376863942365203131992120193428514495192-1083Albania723636111118426413410626201092822289953768103232365203131992120193428514495180384Egypt755441229561554585143442620557518559953768103232365203131992120193428514495181385Cote d_Ivoire810564733118426413201892011552522289953768103232365203131992120193428514495182386Cyprus875572072411842641313985262010928222899537683949236590614002120193428514495183387Paraguay8777616653118426413897726201092822289953768103232365203131992120193428514495184388Costa Rica88673128631184264131366426201092822289953768103232365203131992120193428514495185389Lebanon88742135351131864131421326201030022289953768103232365203131992120193428514495186390Kosovo91420108811184246172018926201092822289953768103232365203131992120193428514495188291Saudi Arabia95081127461184264132018926201092822289953768103232365203131992120193428514495189292Puerto Rico9596816412100996413201892620989222289953768103232365203131992120193428514495190293Angola985421620711842641320189262010928222899537681032323652031319921201934285144951New094Algeria98932186671184264131811926201092822289953768103232365203131992120193428514495191395Bangladesh104221218861184264132018926201092822289953768103232365203131992120193428514495193296Senegal1047552242011842641320189262010928222899537681032323652031319921201934285144951103-797Macedonia10556436354118426413125912620587217979953768103232365203131992120193428514491194398Bolivia105945236101184264132018926201092822289953768103232365203131992120193428514495195399Mauritius1096242728911842641320189262010928222899537681032323652031319921201934285144951963100Zimbabwe1099703042411842641317400262010928222899537681032323652031319921201934285144951973101United Arab Emirates1118882955311842641320189262010928222899537681032323652031319921201934285144951992102Trinidad and Tobago11240130066118426413201892620109282228995376810323236520313199212019342851449511002103Andorra11256230555118426413198612620109282228995376810323236520313199212019342851449511012104Zambia11515933948118426413190652620109282228995376810323236520313199212019342851449511022105Madagascar1186743633911842641320189262010928222899537681032323652031319921201934285144951New0106Cuba11923636901118426413201892620109282228995376810323236520313199212019342851449511042






Spoiler: Sum of Country Averages




*Rank**Country**Sum**333**444**555**222**333bf**333oh**333fm**333ft**minx**pyram**sq1**clock**skewb**666**777**Previous**Change*1USA7154217711112154317102Poland13817234172226220763234203Germany1856174265164716320988304China2372620261111922232381133266405Canada24639572135712229113322725506United Kingdom299319314183842011252107725307-17Japan30320116481116732652417721522618Korea3781151981561888413191161217809Russia4832215827142283736517872419439010Hungary48978433224425832319364412511513-311Australia5301215161841526153520712211012Taiwan53645141137372374424027918119132710213Indonesia618341320783463466566547113355312114Sweden661886576716524373141137212627614015Netherlands70523182359101927491413810252163815016France74646275548601262610761231513687117-117Italy748337239565985730861061321005118-118Brazil76252182925431457148374789214533516219Spain916782411816461161231097114154794919020India988581391929351721413780372313519121-121Ukraine10394852114103105100231558254278447216020122Finland138613623234136311515713144353351048141022023Austria146662160102258541507923422117665827334425-224Philippines155215576928280464594528228265479416123125Malaysia156610944431132917525320737183968301607024126Thailand1809283815608174591933199328819274726027Mexico1962126105133823017245913262119611421601225727028Norway1985412271115824123150982511953729013918730-229Denmark205042910214284167263661054230895020220728130Singapore21711734111995110270166112248105223200196674629131Belarus2196272259269121153138791252926194151251058833-232Hong Kong2218250126882501089111714413282742471858915432033Slovenia2344180240962141164631332081521913913635767431234Colombia239221311812938233121522278813417284168637534035Peru262917688831531796459585245927434881609935036Switzerland301542115816353466144661371991073712175223722439-337Belgium30983092123681731124281503511168912913916521314436138Czech Republic3521423360345904536141243413067415923342129837139Vietnam3829851108618246135645939196773503208019321438140Ireland40572025549239123175459814071183231548238221840041New Zealand50317265922241319729245926332757011823872213114141042Iran517413413621520224106371034105517678260559168942043Greece53138013221619559109622263552416948452314325225943044Latvia606580428040243824537445943355119745832570421218344045Argentina60943396395537049599459694283330378202149100734345046Romania61322404512606641751616657834315527884250235396546047Chile6564478622545449121602151046917622236297031818847048Venezuela673614277282124554656832706944262963955122116824549-149Slovakia67656461081961163559306192380522760101216023226126850-150Kazakhstan79402657611650755937945969429511553891379139411016348251South Africa8118137610076887902858552613495675182855027138942751052Croatia92241167586713859472150243830150059986713527940739954-253Israel9366409468610555559871459625603305187130824774373352154Lithuania1076658963363447855934945915613421369823151160563962053155Georgia11934506745513849559556459694106554418712675301497127957-256Dominican Republic1294331919001331967392254459694108141855315482511497127955157Turkey131921027935975353376112445969415227371574490682965127958-158Portugal1386615772210136046227084926134821671662444447321497127956259Guatemala1664324781274153018222571376370694114354493115482831281111259060Serbia16918982755167210625591134596942338118676758529701497127963-361Mongolia1800295730012645075591540459694233817461871154814431497127962-162Armenia18247749628174480355916511996942338239618711548129184593161163Iceland1842099882579223675598094596947733512813129521441353102760364Estonia190135632763231957636394945933517613361424154829701407124064065Macau209153007232741555559222445969447464769351548297085586965066Nigeria2100245084411334055591326459694233836291871154829701497127966067Bosnia and Herzegovina24273161121833033240355940194596942338965181310413161497127972-568Bulgaria2531319783487294316535594679459694781644123345729701497127967169Belize27080111650524148918559197345969423381515187169129701497127968170Uruguay2949431971380306828944383606459694180947341871154811221497117769171Jordan3263919653499251124195592776459694233862541871154829701497127970172Pakistan32851499196841483762559637459694233895111155154829701497110673-173El Salvador3437086992464274821345596751459694113310651871154814691497127971274Montenegro370943747510141483332559715945969423383921871154829701497127974075Aruba3795671425427326636715593697459694161226141871119829701497127975076Azerbaijan4354946774149268246665598952459694233852081871154829701497127998-2277Luxembourg4400766974718288026495597919459694209878561871154814901445112476178Moldova4489140634221233025995598952459694233895111871154829701497127977179Tunisia4805471045221299172505597052459694233852211871154829701497127985-680Sri Lanka496484781822841488135598952459694233895111871154829701497127978281Afghanistan5052179387369414885885594102459694233851611871154829701497127979282Morocco58479600282284148115195598952459694233864151871154829701497127993-1183Macedonia61254889769424148127315595810459694233895111871154829701497127980384Albania61280106528228414865745598952459694233895111871154829701497127981385Egypt650801221858754148145545595559459694233895111871154829701497127982386Costa Rica662251150482284148106675598952459694233895111871154829701497127983387Cote d_Ivoire66995736282284148189345595597459694233895111871154829701497127984388Cyprus71555220298228414814183559895245969423383046187174915231497127986289Paraguay718371715782284148106265598952459694233895111871154829701497127987290Lebanon730561532482284148136785598952459694233895111871154829701497127988291Kosovo739441095682284148189345598952459694233895111871154829701497127989292Saudi Arabia760581307082284148189345598952459694233895111871154829701497127990293Puerto Rico765861407577514148189345598952459694233895111871154829701497127991294Algeria771921649582284148166435598952459694233895111871154829701497127992295Angola7938916401822841481893455989524596942338951118711548297014971279New096Bolivia856092262182284148189345598952459694233895111871154829701497127994297Senegal8702724039822841481893455989524596942338951118711548297014971279102-598Mauritius882332524582284148189345598952459694233895111871154829701497127995399Bangladesh8876225774822841481893455989524596942338951118711548297014971279963100Zimbabwe8943129384822841481599355989524596942338951118711548297014971279973101United Arab Emirates9186028872822841481893455989524596942338951118711548297014971279992102Trinidad and Tobago91913289258228414818934559895245969423389511187115482970149712791002103Zambia93729314488228414818227559895245969423389511187115482970149712791012104Andorra95351323638228414818934559895245969423389511187115482970149712791031105Cuba97515345278228414818934559895245969423389511187115482970149712791041106Madagascar9766634678822841481893455989524596942338951118711548297014971279New0




_WCA Export 20150403_


----------



## Ninja Storm (Apr 3, 2015)

Lid said:


> I assume you mean top 100, then it's Yu Nakajima with 29 out of 33 possible.



I meant exactly ranked 100th, so right now Batman has 2 100 ranks, in 2x2 single and Square-1 single.


----------



## Randomno (Apr 3, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> I meant exactly ranked 100th, so right now Batman has 2 100 ranks, in 2x2 single and Square-1 single.



Oh yay so I did guess correctly. I doubt there's anyone with more than 2.


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 3, 2015)

Following on from the Sum of Country ranks above, here is a stat comparing Sum of Singles with Sum of Averages



Spoiler: Low Ratio of Singles to Average




Italy62974884.1%United Kingdom25429984.9%Mexico1671196285.2%Belgium2793309890.2%Finland1291138693.1%Poland13213895.7%Denmark1966205095.9%China23223797.9%Colombia2342239297.9%Russia483483100.0%
*[tr][td]Country[/td]*
*[td]Single[/td]*
*[td]Average[/td]*
*[td]Ratio[/td][/tr]*





Spoiler: High Ratio of Singles to Average




Canada551246224.0%Singapore47872171220.5%Hong Kong47852218215.7%Korea807378213.5%Taiwan1138536212.3%USA12571176.1%Greece92255313173.6%Macedonia10556461254172.3%Germany303185163.8%Netherlands1126705159.7%
*[tr][td]Country[/td]*
*[td]Single[/td]*
*[td]Average[/td]*
*[td]Ratio[/td][/tr]*


----------



## TMOY (Apr 5, 2015)

Mikel said:


> My last 11 consecutive competitions have been in independent US states.


Independent US states ? I thought all US states were still part of USA. Or did another Secession War happen recently ?

(SCNR)


----------



## Berd (Apr 5, 2015)

What's the MBLD state record in maryland?


----------



## bubbagrub (Apr 5, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Oh yay so I did guess correctly. I doubt there's anyone with more than 2.



Yes -- he's the only one with two. If you look at NRs instead of WRs, then there are 12 people with 2, and one with 3 (Ben Yu)


----------



## penguinz7 (Apr 5, 2015)

Berd said:


> What's the MBLD state record in maryland?



http://www.cubingusa.com/state.php?state=MD&event=333mbf&single=1&submit=Submit


----------



## Berd (Apr 5, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> http://www.cubingusa.com/state.php?state=MD&event=333mbf&single=1&submit=Submit


Thank you :*


----------



## cashis (Apr 5, 2015)

How many times have both single and average for the same event been broken at the same time? (ex Evan with clock)


----------



## Berd (Apr 5, 2015)

cashis said:


> How many times have both single and average for the same event been broken at the same time? (ex Evan with clock)


Megaminx was by both Louis and Yu Da-Hyun.


----------



## cashis (Apr 5, 2015)

Berd said:


> Megaminx was by both Louis and Yu Da-Hyun.



Is this it?


----------



## Berd (Apr 5, 2015)

cashis said:


> Is this it?


No no, I presume there will be lots more; especially in the past.


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 5, 2015)

Request from Alex Maass

Most Podiums in a Comp

NameCompetitionPodiumsSimon WestlundNorwegianChampionship201218Ivan ZabrodinOktoberBrest201417Bence BaratLyonOpen201116Evan LiuFrenchChampionship201416Simon WestlundSwedishCubedays201116Daniel SheppardIrishOpen201216Bence BaratBIHOpen201215Feliks ZemdegsAustralianNationals201115Henrik Buus AagaardDanishSpecial200915Bence BaratItalianChampionship201015Erik AkkersdijkSwedishCubeDay200915Feliks ZemdegsMelbourneSummer201115Bence BaratCroatianOpen201415

Most Wins in a Comp

NameCompetitionWinsAlexander Olleta del MolinoGijonOpen201413Simon WestlundNorwegianChampionship201213Erik AkkersdijkNorwegianOpen201012Ivan ZabrodinDvinaOHEdition201412Dan CohenOhioOpen200912Bence BaratLyonOpen201112Feliks ZemdegsMelbourneSummer201112Feliks ZemdegsAsianChampionship201011Feliks ZemdegsAustralianNationals201111Bence BaratItalianChampionship201011Daniel SheppardNorthernIrishOpen201311Pedro Santos GuimaraesMinasOpen200811

_WCA Export 20150403_



Spoiler: SQL



select personname, competitionid, count(*) 
from results
where roundid in ("c","f")
and pos in (1,2,3)
and best > 0
group by personname, competitionid
having count(*)>14
order by count(*) desc

select personname, competitionid, count(*) 
from results
where roundid in ("c","f")
and pos in (1)
and best > 0
group by personname, competitionid
having count(*)>10
order by count(*) desc


----------



## bubbagrub (Apr 5, 2015)

Berd said:


> No no, I presume there will be lots more; especially in the past.



It's happened 97 times in total (up until last week, anyway). This was achieved by 50 people. 

Erik Akkersdijk has done it the most number of times (8 times in total: Megaminx 4 times, 5x5 twice and 4x4 twice), followed by Shotaro Makisumi and Feliks Zemdegs (6 each).


----------



## cashis (Apr 5, 2015)

bubbagrub said:


> It's happened 97 times in total (up until last week, anyway). This was achieved by 50 people.
> 
> Erik Akkersdijk has done it the most number of times (8 times in total: Megaminx 4 times, 5x5 twice and 4x4 twice), followed by Shotaro Makisumi and Feliks Zemdegs (6 each).



Thank you! I didnt realize it was this much. Erik, man..


----------



## bubbagrub (Apr 5, 2015)

cashis said:


> Thank you! I didnt realize it was this much. Erik, man..



No worries! This made me wonder who'd broken the most world records in total (including ones they've subsequently lost). 

For both single and average, number 1 is Feliks and number 2 is Erik:

Average:

1. Feliks Zemdegs: 34
2. Erik Akkersdijk: 15
3. Michał Halczuk: 11

Single:

1. Feliks Zemdegs: 32
2. Erik Akkersdijk: 18
3=. Stefan Pochmann: 15
3=. Chris Hardwick: 15


----------



## cashis (Apr 5, 2015)

bubbagrub said:


> No worries! This made me wonder who'd broken the most world records in total (including ones they've subsequently lost).
> 
> For both single and average, number 1 is Feliks and number 2 is Erik:
> 
> ...



** Feliks, man. 
Jesus. More than double for average and about that for single.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Apr 5, 2015)

TIL that Mats Valk is actually a citizen of the United States and is currently living in Amsterdam, Arkansas.


----------



## WayneMigraine (Apr 6, 2015)

What's the record for the most non-Bld related DNFs in a single competition?


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 6, 2015)

WayneMigraine said:


> What's the record for the most non-Bld related DNFs in a single competition?



Did this in a rush, so sorry about the output mess.

| personname | competitionid | DNFs |
| Sebasti├ín Pino Castillo | BicentenarioOpen2010 | 78 |
| Sebasti├ín Pino Castillo | SSCCOpen2011 | 76 |
| Sebasti├ín Pino Castillo | ChileOpen2010 | 60 |
| Sebasti├ín Pino Castillo | EarthquakeOpen2011 | 51 |
| Sebasti├ín Pino Castillo | BahiaInglesaSummer2010 | 40 |
| Sebasti├ín Pino Castillo | CampeonatoPrimavera2009 | 40 |
| Sebasti├ín Pino Castillo | BuenosAiresOpen2011 | 35 |
| Sebasti├ín Pino Castillo | CampeonatoInvierno2010 | 35 |
| Sebasti├ín Pino Castillo | WAMozart2010 | 30 |
| Gustavo Arguello | TorneoRubikBlind2013 | 25 |
| Han Wu (ÕÉ│þ┐░) | JapanOpen2012 | 24 |
| Adam Zamora | USNationals2010 | 22 |
| Sebasti├ín Pino Castillo | CuberosOpen2010 | 20 |
| Vincent Sheu | StanfordWinter2010 | 17 |
| Rituraj Sohoni | JapanOpen2013 | 17 |
| Grace Middleton | MelbourneSummer2014 | 17 |
| Noah Arthurs | Euro2014 | 17 |
| Sarah Strong | MichiganCubingClubAlpha2015 | 16 |
| Luke Tellgren | BayAreaSpeedcubin52015 | 15 |
| Sarah Strong | TorontoSummer2010 | 15 |
| Sarah Strong | TorontoOpenWinter2015 | 14 |
| Deni Mintzaev | VitbaWinter2015 | 14 |
| Sarah Strong | Michigan2014 | 14 |
| Grace Middleton | MelbourneWinter2014 | 13 |
| Norbert Kami┼äski | AleksandrusCube2014 | 13 |
| Sarah Strong | TorontoWinter2010 | 13 |
| David Gugl | GermanOpen2010 | 13 |
| Sarah Strong | WC2013 | 13 |
| Julien Rochette | TyphoonOpen2012 | 12 |
| Sarah Strong | USNationals2012 | 12 |
| Hideki Niina (µû░ÕÉìþºÇµ¿╣) | JapanOpen2013 | 12 |
| Ramyar Mireshghi (Ï▒Ïº┘à█îÏºÏ▒ ┘à█îÏ▒Ï╣Ï┤┘é | IranOpen2011 | 12 |
| Sarah Strong | MichiganMayMadness2014 | 12 |
| Sarah Strong | USNationals2014 | 12 |
| Anatoly Titkov | CubingFest2014 | 12 |
| Jason Gyani | ToulouseSummerOpen2008 | 12 |
| Wilson Alvis | IndonesianOpen2011 | 12 |
| Sanio Kasumovic | CzechOpen2011 | 12 |
| Michael R├Âhrer | CzechOpen2011 | 11 |
| Jan Smarschevski | EastGermanOpen2010 | 11 |
| Nicholas Sia | OhioOpen2010 | 11 |
| Nicholas Sia | USNationals2010 | 11 |
| Simone Ciancotti | Euro2010 | 11 |
| Oliv├®r Perge | SwissOpen2009 | 11 |
| Joar Mellstr├Âm | NorwegianOpen2011 | 11 |
| Oliv├®r Perge | BristolOpen2009 | 11 |
| Sina Salehpour (Ï│█î┘åÏº ÏÁÏº┘äÏ¡ ┘¥┘êÏ▒) | IranOpen2011 | 11 |
| D├ívid Balog | HungarianOpen2011 | 11 |
| Mike Kotch | WC2013 | 11 |
| Martin Henry | AustralianNationals2013 | 11 |



Spoiler: SQL



select personname, competitionid, sum(case when value1 = -1 then 1 else 0 end
+ case when value2 = -1 then 1 else 0 end
+ case when value3 = -1 then 1 else 0 end
+ case when value4 = -1 then 1 else 0 end
+ case when value5 = -1 then 1 else 0 end) DNFs
from results
where eventid not in ("333bf","444bf","555bf","333mbf")
group by personname, competitionid
order by sum(case when value1 = -1 then 1 else 0 end
+ case when value2 = -1 then 1 else 0 end
+ case when value3 = -1 then 1 else 0 end
+ case when value4 = -1 then 1 else 0 end
+ case when value5 = -1 then 1 else 0 end) desc
limit 50;


----------



## Kit Clement (Apr 6, 2015)

kinch2002 said:


> | Sebasti├ín Pino Castillo | BicentenarioOpen2010 | 78 |
> | Sebasti├ín Pino Castillo | SSCCOpen2011 | 76 |
> | Sebasti├ín Pino Castillo | ChileOpen2010 | 60 |
> | Sebasti├ín Pino Castillo | EarthquakeOpen2011 | 51 |
> ...



This kind of makes me wish we treated WDC-related DNFs differently in the database.


----------



## Lid (Apr 6, 2015)

Kit Clement said:


> This kind of makes me wish we treated WDC-related DNFs differently in the database.


Those should like marked with something like "DSQ" imo, since those aren't real DNFs. And they do messup stats and stuff


----------



## Laura O (Apr 6, 2015)

Kit Clement said:


> This kind of makes me wish we treated WDC-related DNFs differently in the database.



Besides I wish there was a way to handle intentional DNFs... (and that's also why I wouldn't call this a "record").


----------



## WayneMigraine (Apr 7, 2015)

kinch2002 said:


> Did this in a rush, so sorry about the output mess.
> 
> | personname | competitionid | DNFs |
> | Sebasti├ín Pino Castillo | BicentenarioOpen2010 | 78 |
> ...



Thanks! It's too bad that the way the WCA counts this stat renders it basically meaningless in a lot of cases


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 7, 2015)

I wonder if indeed we should have a DSQ tag (value = -3)...or just completely remove his results


----------



## giorgi (Apr 7, 2015)

Just out of interest on 3x3:
1. Whats the biggest PB improvement from sub 12 avg and downwards for example 11.99 to 9.99 2 sec improvement (Top 10 people but you can do more)
2. Whats the least amount of time taken by competitior to get first sub 10 avg after getting first sub 12 avg? If the competitor does not has sub 12 avg than -2 months for every second added. for example Mats Valk got his first sub 12 avg in competition on 1 March 2009 and he got his first sub 10 avg on January 16 2011 time: ~2 years 10 months (I know that results will vary depending on how often the competitor was going to competitions etc)


----------



## Randomno (Apr 7, 2015)

giorgi said:


> 2. Whats the least amount of time taken by competitior to get first sub 10 avg after getting first sub 12 avg? If the competitor does not has sub 12 avg than -2 months for every second added. for example Mats Valk got his first sub 12 avg in competition on 1 March 2009 and he got his first sub 10 avg on January 16 2011 time: ~2 years 10 months (I know that results will vary depending on how often the competitor was going to competitions etc)



Possibly Hyeon Kyo Kyoung with ~2 hours.


----------



## proof (Apr 10, 2015)

kinch2002 said:


> Here's an update. Added column at the end comparing to previous ranking so you can see which countries have moved. This compares to 20150223, which is 6 weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Regarding the Sum of Coutry Ranks, cubingchina did stats on the website: http://cubingchina.com/results/statistics/sum-of-country-ranks?type=single&lang=en , which is almost up-to-date.


----------



## AndersB (Apr 10, 2015)

proof said:


> Regarding the Sum of Coutry Ranks, cubingchina did stats on the website: http://cubingchina.com/results/statistics/sum-of-country-ranks?type=single&lang=en , which is almost up-to-date.



That's awesome!


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 15, 2015)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003VOMB01

So Israel is in Asia, but he had ER's

funny that it wasn't noticed for over a decade, Mollerz will probably bring it up soon.


----------



## TMOY (Apr 15, 2015)

Israel is geographically in Asia, but counts as an European country for political reasons.


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 15, 2015)

Here's one, what is the average official average that someone has before they get an official sub 10 single?


----------



## joshsailscga (Apr 17, 2015)

Sometime in the last month, somebody broke the 200-person mark for sub-10 average. WCA database shows 201 people now.

Going by comp dates, looks like Guan Ying Chen took the 200th spot, with Ciaran Beahan as 201.


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 17, 2015)

I would list of all the current WR holders sorted by what % ahead of the 2nd place competiter they are.

For example, Felik's Ao5 (6.54) is 12.69% better than Alex Lau's (7.37), and Maskows 41/41 MBLD is 57.69% better than Grzegorz Jałocha 26/28


----------



## Iggy (Apr 17, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> Sometime in the last month, somebody broke the 200-person mark for sub-10 average. WCA database shows 201 people now.
> 
> Going by comp dates, looks like Guan Ying Chen took the 200th spot, with Ciaran Beahan as 201.



That's scary


----------



## BboyArchon (Apr 17, 2015)

I just found this.

Michael from Indonesia. Second Round 3x3 of IndonesianOpen2011

(25.06), (25.03), 25.03, 25.05, 25.03 = 25.04

¿WR for standar deviation? ¿He did this on purpose or was it natural? Looking to his other times it seems like he tried to get this result :confused:


----------



## TDM (Apr 17, 2015)

BboyArchon said:


> I just found this.
> 
> Michael from Indonesia. Second Round 3x3 of IndonesianOpen2011
> 
> ...


Lowest standard deviation used to be in the statistics on the WCA website. After people started doing them intentionally (like this), they were removed.


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 19, 2015)

What's the letter distribution in WCA IDs?
Individual percentages would be nice.


----------



## bubbagrub (Apr 19, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> What's the letter distribution in WCA IDs?
> Individual percentages would be nice.



Looking just at the 5th-8th characters, the distribution is as follows:



Spoiler




A13.03%B2.40%C3.35%D2.61%E6.51%F0.98%G3.42%H5.34%I6.73%J1.48%K2.77%L5.12%M3.76%N6.91%O6.12%P2.12%Q0.28%R6.32%S5.00%T3.55%U4.91%V1.42%W1.71%X0.44%Y1.85%Z1.86%




Note that an ID like 2010AAAA01 would count as 4 instances of A. So it's different from counting how many IDs have an A in them at all.

On a side note, this led me to notice that the letter X almost never occurs as the second character in an ID (only 9 people).


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 19, 2015)

bubbagrub said:


> On a side note, this led me to notice that the letter X almost never occurs as the second character in an ID (only 57 times).



I have to ask now, individual percentages in the first character, second character and so on?


----------



## bubbagrub (Apr 19, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> I have to ask now, individual percentages in the first character, second character and so on?



Oh, go on then:

1st position:


Spoiler




A4.05%B5.74%C7.01%D3.49%E1.20%F2.64%G4.73%H5.14%I0.83%J2.83%K5.98%L7.42%M7.21%N2.47%O1.56%P5.18%Q0.52%R4.25%S10.35%T3.79%U0.49%V2.08%W4.25%X0.91%Y2.50%Z3.35%




2nd position:


Spoiler




A25.87%B0.41%C1.11%D0.34%E10.93%F0.08%G0.81%H9.23%I12.52%J0.19%K0.39%L2.41%M0.61%N1.23%O13.15%P0.28%Q0.03%R5.34%S1.14%T1.01%U10.79%V0.38%W0.36%X0.02%Y0.84%Z0.55%




3rd position:


Spoiler




A10.85%B1.98%C2.48%D2.94%E6.21%F0.56%G1.94%H2.69%I5.91%J1.45%K1.84%L6.42%M4.47%N13.39%O4.99%P1.72%Q0.26%R10.25%S4.28%T3.80%U5.01%V1.56%W1.12%X0.42%Y1.98%Z1.47%




4th position:


Spoiler




A11.36%B1.45%C2.81%D3.67%E7.69%F0.64%G6.19%H4.28%I7.67%J1.45%K2.88%L4.25%M2.74%N10.54%O4.79%P1.30%Q0.32%R5.44%S4.21%T5.60%U3.35%V1.64%W1.12%X0.40%Y2.09%Z2.09%




I made a mistake when I first posted these: I was looking at the distribution across all results, meaning someone who has entered more rounds had their ID letters counted more. Now each person is just counted once.


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 19, 2015)

bubbagrub said:


> Oh, go on then:


Most common WCA ID is SANA?
Funnily enough only 4 people have the Id of SANA.


----------



## Berd (Apr 19, 2015)

What's the highest number at the end of someone's id eg: I'm LONG06 which seems to be quite high but I'd be interested to see who else has one higher.


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 19, 2015)

Berd said:


> What's the highest number at the end of someone's id eg: I'm LONG06 which seems to be quite high but I'd be interested to see who else has one higher.



https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013CHEN93


----------



## Berd (Apr 19, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013CHEN93


Whaaaaaat!? There were 93 Chens in 2013!?


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 19, 2015)

Berd said:


> Whaaaaaat!? There were 93 Chens in 2013!?


#justasianthings


----------



## Pro94 (Apr 19, 2015)

Berd said:


> Whaaaaaat!? There were 93 Chens in 2013!?



99 https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013CHEN99


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 19, 2015)

Pro94 said:


> 99 https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013CHEN99



They really cut it close eh?


----------



## Randomno (Apr 19, 2015)

Berd said:


> What's the highest number at the end of someone's id eg: I'm LONG06 which seems to be quite high but I'd be interested to see who else has one higher.



06 is nothing.  I did this a while ago, CHEN, CHAN, ZHEN, and similar names all reach 40 at least.


----------



## bubbagrub (Apr 19, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Most common WCA ID is SANA?
> Funnily enough only 4 people have the Id of SANA.



The top 10 commonest WCA IDs are:

WANG : 500 
CHEN : 464 
ZHAN : 410 
YANG : 201 
CHAN : 175 
HUAN : 175 
KUMA : 144 
MART : 135 
SILV : 132 
ZHAO : 122 

I guess WANG and YANG help to make A so common in second position...

The highest number on WANG is 2009WANG85.



guysensei1 said:


> They really cut it close eh?



Yeah -- I wonder if they modified the names after that? 

Incidentally, CHEN is the only ID substring that's ever gone beyond 85.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Apr 19, 2015)

http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/874/events

At the Slovenian Open, 13/17 (76.5%) events had records broken. Are there comps with higher percentages? (not counting comps with <5 events and WC 2003)


----------



## Randomno (Apr 19, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/874/events
> 
> At the Slovenian Open, 13/17 (76.5%) events had records broken. Are there comps with higher percentages? (not counting comps with <5 events and WC 2003)



I'm sure there are a few with 16 or 17, since NRs count.


----------



## bubbagrub (Apr 19, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/874/events
> 
> At the Slovenian Open, 13/17 (76.5%) events had records broken. Are there comps with higher percentages? (not counting comps with <5 events and WC 2003)



I guess there's lots of different ways of counting this. 

For example, at Euro 2012 there were 19 events (no skewb, but there was magic and master magic) and records (NR, CR or WR) were broken in all 19 events. But maybe that's not quite what you meant, as there were competitors from a lot of different countries, so lots of opportunities for NRs in particular.


----------



## RjFx2 (Apr 21, 2015)

Can someone figure out the times you have to have in order to be in the top 1% for every event single/average? Thanks!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 22, 2015)

Here's one that probably won't be around for too long: My national ranking on 3x3 is exactly 400th (11.90)

Also note the huge difference between my best single (11.90) and my best average (15.03)

Feliks Zemdegs has 20 NRs, out of 31 possible (assuming you don't count 4bld/5bld means, which aren't officially recognized except in the misc section)
That is 64.5%.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Apr 24, 2015)

Not really a stat, but who is the fastest person to get an official LL skip?


----------



## TDM (Apr 24, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Not really a stat, but who is the fastest person to get an official LL skip?


We don't know, since we don't know which solves are LL skips and which aren't.
Although you _could_ say that since the chance of a "LL skip" in Roux (the last layer is the M layer) is 1/12, Alex Lau is the fastest, as he's had several LL skips and is 2nd in the world.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Apr 24, 2015)

TDM said:


> We don't know, since we don't know which solves are LL skips and which aren't.
> Although you _could_ say that since the chance of a "LL skip" in Roux (the last layer is the M layer) is 1/12, Alex Lau is the fastest, as he's had several LL skips and is 2nd in the world.



Hmmm I was hoping that since most fast people are pretty active on speedsolving or youtube, there might be an answer.


----------



## Torch (Apr 24, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Not really a stat, but who is the fastest person to get an official LL skip?



Probably Yi-Heng Lee.


----------



## Jimmy Liu (Apr 24, 2015)

Torch said:


> Probably Yi-Heng Lee.



The first solve.


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Apr 24, 2015)

Torch said:


> Probably Yi-Heng Lee.


Wojciech Knott has better single with LL skip, but he is slower. https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011KNOT01
Btw Two guys did the same solution and got LL skips either (both sub7)


----------



## CHJ (Apr 24, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Not really a stat, but who is the fastest person to get an official LL skip?



not sure whether LSLL counts but faz's 6.02 in his 6.65 avg was an LL skip, even if it was manipulated by quite a bit, if not then wojciech knott's


----------



## DuffyEdge (Apr 25, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Feliks Zemdegs has 20 NRs, out of 31 possible (assuming you don't count 4bld/5bld means, which aren't officially recognized except in the misc section)
> That is 64.5%.



*33


----------



## TMOY (Apr 25, 2015)

TDM said:


> Although you _could_ say that since the chance of a "LL skip" in Roux (the last layer is the M layer) is 1/12, Alex Lau is the fastest, as he's had several LL skips and is 2nd in the world.



The Roux "LL skip" is not a real M layer skip since edges are already oriented. The probability of a full M layer skip is 1/96.
But anyway, with people using different methods with different notions of a LL skp, such a stat has no significance anyway.


----------



## TDM (Apr 25, 2015)

TMOY said:


> The Roux "LL skip" is not a real M layer skip since edges are already oriented. The probability of a full M layer skip is 1/96.
> But anyway, with people using different methods with different notions of a LL skp, such a stat has no significance anyway.


I don't call it a LL skip myself, but I was suggesting that some people could say it is (I think I've seen one or two people say that before, but I can't remember who or when).
But who said the LL skip had to not be influenced in any way?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 25, 2015)

TDM said:


> But who said the LL skip had to not be influenced in any way?



Because if it's influenced, the step you skip isn't LL any more . M layer skip after orienting the edges already is a PLL skip, not an LL skip.


----------



## TDM (Apr 25, 2015)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Because if it's influenced, the step you skip isn't LL any more . M layer skip after orienting the edges already is a PLL skip, not an LL skip.


Most LL skips are influenced in some way though. At the very least they solve EO, if not CO too.


----------



## cuboy63 (Apr 27, 2015)

How many people are top 10 in at least 5 different events (average/mean) only?


----------



## Cale S (Apr 27, 2015)

cuboy63 said:


> How many people are top 10 in at least 5 different events (average/mean) only?



Checked by hand, it's only you and Feliks (I think there were 3 people with 4 though)


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 27, 2015)

DuffyEdge said:


> *33



Oh right I guess I forgot about foot solving because it is weird.


----------



## JackJ (Apr 29, 2015)

How many girls have won the 3x3 event at a competition? I haven't thought about/searched about it too much but I can only come up with one right now.


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 29, 2015)

JackJ said:


> How many girls have won the 3x3 event at a competition? I haven't thought about/searched about it too much but I can only come up with one right now.



I know of Mike Hughes daughters, Sarah Strong, the current Megaminx wr holder Yu Da-Hyun and a few others.


----------



## Lid (Apr 29, 2015)

JackJ said:


> How many girls have won the 3x3 event at a competition? I haven't thought about/searched about it too much but I can only come up with one right now.


17 wins in 3x3x3 by a female competitor:



Spoiler: Female 3x3x3 wins





```
333	#	competition	competitor, country	single/average
333	1	DubaiOpen2009	Deepthi Rathakrishnan, India	40.55 47.59
333	2	BahiaInglesaSummer2010	Gabriela Uzcategui Valencia, Chile	21.27 24.73
333	3	Shandong2010	Chi Zhang (张弛), China	14.94 15.64
333	4	RubiksBaires2011	Tianshu Wang (王天舒), China	11.84 13.94
333	5	BerkeleySummer2011	Patricia Li, USA	10.46 10.96
333	6	PerthPuzzle2011	Chloe Vo, Australia	16.56 18.42
333	7	IIArequipaOpen2011	Jael Riggenbach, Peru	14.86 15.59
333	8	TorontoWinter2012	Emily Wang, Canada	9.08 9.84
333	9	AniversarioOpen2012	Jael Riggenbach, Peru	13.41 15.72
333	10	TibetOpen2012	Benyuan Wei (魏本源), China	1:24.26 3:39.87
333	11	AracajuOpen2012	Thaynara Santana de Oliveira, Brazil	13.27 14.95
333	12	CoastalCubing2013	Janelle Tin, USA	13.30 14.55
333	13	NewZealandNationals2013	Angelu Cayanan, New Zealand	12.61 13.48
333	14	HarbinOpen2014	Zijing Jin (金子靖), China	10.91 11.50
333	15	VikingSummerOpen2014	Karina Grandjean Beck, Denmark	11.33 11.65
333	16	AracajuOpen2014	Thaynara Santana de Oliveira, Brazil	12.22 14.26
333	17	SanPedroDeMacoris2015	Sumi Lee, Dominican Republic	13.75 15.02
```


----------



## Isaac Lai (May 1, 2015)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...Oceania&years=&show=100+Results&single=Single


----------



## guysensei1 (May 2, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...Oceania&years=&show=100+Results&single=Single



Faz takes up top 154 singles. Wow. This is hilarious.


----------



## Ollie (May 2, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Faz takes up top 154 singles. Wow. This is hilarious.



In Oceania, not that surprising?


----------



## guysensei1 (May 2, 2015)

Ollie said:


> In Oceania, not that surprising?



Not surprising but still hilarious


----------



## timeless (May 4, 2015)

what are the chances of getting x place in every round of 3x3 (excluding top 3)
cause it happened to me yesterday


----------



## Pedro (May 4, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Not surprising but still hilarious



It's even crazier if you look at the top-100 for the whole world. Feliks has 63 of those (2nd place is Kevin Hays with 11)

Also, only 16 people have a result in the top-100, with 11 of them having only one result.



timeless said:


> what are the chances of getting x place in every round of 3x3 (excluding top 3)
> cause it happened to me yesterday



I don't think that can be calculated, since every competition has a different number of people participating. And even every round has a different number of people too.


----------



## EMI (May 4, 2015)

Yes, just devide the number of cases where it happened by the number of participations. For example if cubers A, B and C competed in competition 1, and A, D, E and F competed in competition 2, and those have been all the competitons so far, and only cuber D had the same result in all rounds at competition 2, the chances would be 1/7.


----------



## henrysavich (May 5, 2015)

I asked this before but it didn't get answered, and I think it would be pretty interesting: Which events have the most overlap in the top 100 (averages for everything bu BLD events)


----------



## joshsailscga (May 7, 2015)

After Antoine's new wr, I got curious and found that apparently the only official events with an official wr ao5 better than the uwr ao12 are megaminx, 4x4, and now OH.


----------



## guysensei1 (May 8, 2015)

How many people have never competed in their country?


----------



## Isaac Lai (May 8, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> How many people have never competed in their country?



Meeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Iggy (May 8, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> How many people have never competed in their country?



Chester Lian


----------



## Sebastien (May 8, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Chester Lian



And how many is "Chester Lian"?


----------



## FailCuber (May 9, 2015)

I used to be. but now I'm not.


----------



## CHJ (May 9, 2015)

probably been done numerous times but I haven't seen anything like this for a while, but who are the most prolific bigBLD solver's? (number of successes) I'd expect a couple from Hungary

Example, I'm the UK's most prolific as I've had more successes than Ollie


----------



## Genesis (May 9, 2015)

Could someone list the number of appearances in top 10 by person for Singapore? Thanks alot!
(its possible to do manually but... Yeah


----------



## antoineccantin (May 11, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> After Antoine's new wr, I got curious and found that apparently the only official events with an official wr ao5 better than the uwr ao12 are megaminx, 4x4, and now OH.



Although we don't know what Yu Da-Hyun's PB avg12 is.


----------



## willtri4 (May 11, 2015)

Which country has the slowest NRs? I'm most interested in 3x3 single and average, but it would be cool to see other events too.


----------



## Isaac Lai (May 11, 2015)

willtri4 said:


> Which country has the slowest NRs? I'm most interested in 3x3 single and average, but it would be cool to see other events too.



Hmmmm... (at least formerly) Cyprus?


----------



## quickalt (May 11, 2015)

willtri4 said:


> Which country has the slowest NRs? I'm most interested in 3x3 single and average, but it would be cool to see other events too.



Select Show: By Region.


----------



## Cale S (May 11, 2015)

willtri4 said:


> Which country has the slowest NRs? I'm most interested in 3x3 single and average, but it would be cool to see other events too.





Spoiler



3x3 single - Cuba - 2:57.41 - Andres Gonzalez Jr
3x3 average - Cuba - 3:10.60 - Andres Gonzalez Jr

4x4 single - Lebanon - 3:30.56 - Rassem Osmani
4x4 average - Puerto Rico - 2:51.58 - Paul Lin

5x5 single - Kosovo - 3:19.72 - Erblin Ibrahimi
5x5 average - Aruba - 3:02.31 - Derrick André Dabian Celedón

2x2 single - Andorra - 32.12 - Ricard de Haro Flores
2x2 average - Zambia - 31.86 - Ketan Tailor

3BLD single - Mongolia - 6:52.49 - Erelkhegbaatar Lkhagva
3BLD mean - Croatia - 4:27.53 - Duje Ćosić

OH single - Lebanon - 1:45.61 - Ahmad Koumaiha
OH average - Luxembourg - 1:11.93 - Joel Spang

FMC single - Morocco - 60 - Mohamed Ben Driss Chokri
FMC mean - Croatia - 56.33 - Matija Patajac

feet single - Mongolia - 6:13.83 - Byambasuren
feet mean - Greece - 5:02.92 - Antonie Paterakis

megaminx single - Luxembourg - 4:05.52 - Joel Spang
megaminx average - Portugal - 4:36.21 - Leandro Baltazar

pyraminx single - Luxembourg - 17.02	- Joel Spang
pyraminx average - Luxembourg - 22.61 - Joel Spang

square-1 single - Luxembourg - 2:19.40 - Joel Spang
square-1 average - Bosnia and Herzegovina - 2:27.62 - Milorad Markovic

clock single - Lithuania - 53.52 - Mantas Sidabras
clock average - Lithuania - 1:08.17 - Rimas Pauliukevicius

skewb single - Morocco - 20.51 - Mohamed Ben Driss Chokri
skewb average - Morocco - 1:04.77 Mohamed Ben Driss Chokri

6x6 single - Luxembourg - 7:22.77 - Joel Spang
6x6 mean - Luxembourg - 7:25.39 - Joel Spang

7x7 single - Moldova - 18:59.00 - Matei Nicolae
7x7 mean - Estonia - 10:02.00 - Uku Kruusamägi

4BLD - Argentina - 31:41.00 - Mariano Aquino

5BLD - Latvia - 37:51.00 - Arvis Tilgalis

MBLD - Argentina - 3/6 42:17 - Tomás Mansilla


----------



## guysensei1 (May 11, 2015)

Cale S said:


> MBLD - Argentina - 3/6 42:17 - Tomás Mansilla
> [/spoiler]



Isnt 0 points DNF?


----------



## Cale S (May 11, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Isnt 0 points DNF?



0 points is only a DNF if it's 1/2 (but 1/2 results from before the regulation change are still considered valid)


----------



## BboyArchon (May 11, 2015)

Argentina... 3MBLD... 0 points. Can anyone do a 2/2 for God's sake?


----------



## Username (May 11, 2015)

Can someone make an updated Nemesis list? (just tell me if a somewhat recent one exists, haven't been checking this place recently)


----------



## Wilhelm (May 11, 2015)

There ya go


Spoiler: 291 People with 0 nemeses




*Name**Events**Nemeses*Akash Rupela33Andreas Pohl33Antoine Cantin33Ben Whitmore33Bence Barát33Callum Hales-Jepp33Chunyu Zhang (张春雨)33Corey Sakowski33Daniel Sheppard33Emanuel Rheinert33Evan Liu33Henrik Buus Aagaard33Ivan Zabrodin33Jakob Kogler33Jan Bentlage33John Brechon33Lucas Wesche33Maarten Smit33Mike Hughey33Nikhil Mande33Riley Woo33Simon Westlund33Sébastien Auroux33Taku Yanai (矢内拓)33Timothy Sun33Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭)33Vincent Hartanto Utomo33Walker Welch33Yu Nakajima (中島悠)33Yunqi Ouyang (欧阳韵奇)33Ainesh Sevellaraja32Allyson Dias de Lima32Anton Krokhmal (Антон Крохмаль)32Bhargav Narasimhan32Christopher Olson32Cornelius Dieckmann32Daniel Wallin32Felix Lee32François Courtès32Kim Jokinen32Nikita Loyko32Shivam Bansal32Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)32Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)32AJ Blair31Alexander Olleta del Molino31Anders Berggren31Artem Melikian (Артем Мелікян)31Brandon Lin31Carlos Méndez García-Barroso31Chris Wall31Daniel Gracia Ortiz31Dániel Varga31Eric Limeback31Erik Akkersdijk31Feliks Zemdegs31James Molloy31Jiacheng Peng (彭家诚)31Kit Clement31Kou Oobatake (大畠功)31Linus Fresz31Louis Cormier31Mason Langenderfer31Noah Arthurs31Oleg Gritsenko31Rafael Werneck Cinoto31Robert Yau31Sebastian Werb31Sei Sugama (洲鎌星)31Thompson Clarke31Tim Reynolds31Tim Wong31Wilhelm Kilders31Wojciech Knott31Wojciech Szatanowski31Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)31Zhiyang Chen (陈至扬)31Antoine Piau30Austin Reed30Dan Cohen30Ihor Bilchenko (Ігор Більченко)30Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호)30Kevin Costello III30Lucas Garron30Mariano D'Imperio30Matic Omulec30Mats Valk30Michael Young30Moritz Karl30Rami Sbahi30Reto Bubendorf30Stephen Adhisaputra30Takayuki Ookusa (大艸尊之)30Wataru Hashimura (端村航)30Andreas Gröbmayr29Clément Gallet29Daniel Cano Salgado29Dmitry Kryuzban29Fakhri Raihaan29Hendry Cahyadi29Laura Ohrndorf29Lorenzo Vigani Poli29Matthew Sheerin29Michał Pleskowicz29Milán Baticz29Nathan Azaria29Nathan Dwyer29Shuto Ueno (上野柊斗)29Andy Denney28Angel Arrioja Landa28Antonie Paterakis28Bowen Deng (邓博文)28Chester Lian28Chia-Liang Tai (戴嘉良)28David Woner28Henri Gerber28Hunor Bózsing28Ivan Torgashov28Jakub Kipa28Jayden McNeill28Jorge Castillo Matas28Joshua Feran28Justin Thomas28Marcin Zalewski28Michael Röhrer28Mitchell Lane28Nathaniel Berg28Pavel Yushkevich28Rowe Hessler28Tomas Kristiansson28Trevor Petersen28Yu Sajima (佐島優)28Zijia Feng (冯子甲)28Albin Xhemajlaj27Alex Thielemier27Alexis Rodrigo Cazu Mendoza27Cale Schoon27Edward Lin27Filip Pasławski27Grzegorz Szumigaj27Jules Desjardin27Lucas Etter27Mark Boyanowski27Michael Gottlieb27Oliver Frost27Przemysław Kaleta27Qingbin Chen (陈庆斌)27Rustam Valeev27Thomas Schmidt27Tomáš Novotný27Weifeng Cheng (程维锋)27Anthony Lafourcade26Anton Rostovikov26Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทยโยธิน)26Blake Thompson26Brúnó Bereczki26Chung-Han Hsu (許鍾瀚)26Filippo Brancaleoni26Fyodor Ivanov26Gabriel Pereira Campanha26Henry Savich26István Kocza26Joey Stahl26Kristopher De Asis26Matěj Mužátko26Michał Halczuk26Muhammad Iril Khairul Anam26Neel Mehta26Oscar Roth Andersen26Pierre Bouvier26Piotr Michał Padlewski26Riadi Arsandi26Rui-Jun Liu (劉睿鈞)26Shao-Heng Hung (洪紹恆)26Sheng Cao (曹晟)26Ville Seppänen26Yi-Fan Wu (吳亦凡)26Yuuki Kobayashi (古林祐輝)26Abbe Hansen25Alexander Lau25Andrii Vedenov (Андрій Веденьов)25Congbiao Jiang (蒋丛骉)25Dmitry Dobrjakov25Jimmy Coll25Julian David25Kevin Hays25Rok Glinšek25Tim Major25Vladislav Shavelskiy25Carsten Matheus24Ciarán Beahan24Dmitry Karyakin24Drew Brads24Kanneti Sae Han (คันธ์เนตี แซ่ห่าน)24Lee Chiang (蔣礪)24Nathan Soria24Nick Rech24Pedro Henrique Da Silva Roque24Ramón Dersch24Sebastian Weyer24SeungBeom Cho (조승범)24Yu Da-Hyun24Adrian Lehmann23Anssi Vanhala23Bruno Galati Paladino Cricelli23Jacob Hutnyk23Jakub Wolniewicz23Justin Jaffray23Keaton Ellis23Mateusz Fydrych23Mattia Furlan23Oleh Perkovskyi (Олег Перковський)23Rafał Waryszak23Tomek Bogdanik23Brian Johnson22Christian Kaserer22Deven Nadudvari22Grzegorz Łuczyna22Joseph Lee22Niko Paavilainen22Piotr Pojda22Tiago Oliveira Vidal22Vincent Sheu22Yunsu Nam (남윤수)22Alexey Oblaukhov21Gabriel Dechichi Barbar21Lin Chen (陈霖)21Marvin Llaneta21Piotr Kózka21Ricardo Miranda Delgado21Ryosuke Higo (肥後亮佑)21Yohei Oka (岡要平)21Grzegorz Jałocha20Juan Pablo Huanqui20Matteo Provasi20Michael Angelo Zafra20Ryan Przybocki20Sameer Mahmood20Sergey Ryabko20Seung Hyuk Nahm (남승혁)20Zane Carney20Andrea Santambrogio19Arifumi Fushimi (伏見有史)19Haixin Yang (杨海鑫)19Justin Adsuara19Kaijun Lin (林恺俊)19Kennan LeJeune19Mattias Uvesten19Michał Krasowski19Bennet Wichmann18Bill Wang18Jonatan Kłosko18Kabyanil Talukdar18Park Sang-Min (박상민)18Raúl Low Beattie18Samuel Antônio Araújo de Jesus18Sebastiano Tronto18Shreyas Talamakki18Tomoyuki Hiraide (平出智之)18Yi Seung-Woo (이승우)18Gabriel Alejandro Orozco Casillas17Marcel Peters17Mateusz Cichoracki17Arlo Sims16Bartłomiej Sordyl16Jabari Nuruddin16Jhon Alexander Taboada Temple16Jiayu Wang (王佳宇)16Marcell Endrey16Mateusz Śliż16Minato Imai (今井港)16Wojciech Barciaga16Bingliang Li (李炳良)15Janne Lehtimäki15Oleksii Lukin (Олексій Лукін)15Owidiusz Pryk15Renhard Julindra15Roman Strakhov15Ziyuan Lin (林子源)15Dohyun Kim (김도현)14João Pedro Batista Ribeiro Costa14Roberto Bentivoglio13Simon Crawford13Brandon Harnish12Gianfranco Huanqui12Diego Bojunga Meneghetti11Collin Burns10Ruzhen Ye (叶儒臻)10Cheng Chen (陈成)9Kazuhito Iimura (飯村数人)8Marcin Kowalczyk8






Spoiler: 126 People with 1 nemeses




*Name**Events**Nemeses*Brandon Mikel33Callum Hales-JeppJavier Tirado Ortiz33Evan LiuJiawen Wu (吴嘉文)33Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Evan Brown32Daniel SheppardGunnar Krig31Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Hideki Niina (新名秀樹)30Jan BentlageMarcin Jakubowski30Evan LiuMarco Rota30Antoine CantinRyan Jew30Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Cyril Barigand29Antoine CantinIvo Bakker29Yu Nakajima (中島悠)James Hildreth29Robert YauKai Jiptner29Ainesh SevellarajaNobuaki Suga (菅信昭)29Evan LiuOlivér Perge29Daniel SheppardViktor Ejlertsson29Evan LiuBoriss Benzerruki28Evan LiuDmitry Aniskin28Robert YauJonathan Cookmeyer28Simon WestlundJoris Mühlsteff28Daniel SheppardNick Camillone28Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Niko Ronkainen28Evan LiuXiao Hu (胡霄)28Evan LiuBálint Bodor27Louis CormierDmitry Zvyagintsev27Feliks ZemdegsNguyễn Việt Hoàng27Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Tim Habermaas27Ainesh SevellarajaVladislav Kaminskiy27Robert YauBrady Metherall26Nathan DwyerChia-Wei Lu (呂家維)26Antoine CantinDaniel Grabski26Robert YauLoïc Petit26Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Marcin Stachura26Daniel SheppardMatteo Colombo26Linus FreszPaweł Kowol26Robert YauPiotr Kuchta26Daniel SheppardSungho Hong (홍성호)26Antoine CantinAndre Febrianto Jonathan25Antoine CantinDaniel Wu25Louis CormierHung Lo (羅鴻)25Evan LiuKarina Grandjean Beck25Robert YauLogan McGraw25Evan LiuMharr Justhinne Ampong25Antoine CantinTing Sheng Bao Yang25Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Tse-Kan Lin (林哲侃)25Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Achmad Rizki Zakaria24Robert YauAdrián Martínez Macías24Evan LiuBrock Hamann24Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Dennis Strehlau24Daniel SheppardDávid Balog24Robert YauFelipe Rueda Hernández24Louis CormierGiovanni Contardi24Feliks ZemdegsHaowei Fan (樊浩玮)24Feliks ZemdegsHarry Savage24Jayden McNeillJakub Cabaj24Robert YauJoel Ulin24Antoine CantinJonathan Esparaz24Feliks ZemdegsKevin Montano24Daniel SheppardDaniel Wannamaker23Robert YauDmitry Dergunov23Feliks ZemdegsEdward Vakula23Jayden McNeillFacundo Finola23Robert YauIvan Vynnyk (Іван Винник)23Feliks ZemdegsKuo-Hau Wu (吳國豪)23Lucas WescheMorten Arborg23Feliks ZemdegsNick Stanton23Robert YauNils Feuer23Jayden McNeillNipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์)23Feliks ZemdegsShane Grogan23Mats ValkSimon Blanchard23Louis CormierTeera Tareesuchevakul (ธีรา ธารีสุชีวกุล)23Robert YauWilli Mickein23Vincent Hartanto UtomoArtur Kristof22Louis CormierCameron Stollery22Feliks ZemdegsGaspard Leleux22Robert YauJorge Ströh22Lee Chiang (蔣礪)Lucas Benito Rolando22Bence BarátPavel Galaktionov22Robert YauYueh-Lin Tsai (蔡岳霖)22Feliks ZemdegsDene Beardsley21Robert YauKevin Gerhardt21Jayden McNeillMarcus Hagman21Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)Nicolas Gertner21Robert YauWeston Mizumoto21Feliks ZemdegsAndrew Nelson20Emanuel RheinertIlya Anishchenko20Robert YauKam Chor Kin (甘楚健)20Lucas WescheMiłosz Gdula20Jayden McNeillTakumi Yoshida (吉田匠)20Robert YauAlexandre Carlier19Feliks ZemdegsDario Roa Sánchez19Feliks ZemdegsGloryan Casimir Nursewan19Antoine CantinJeremy Fleischman19Robert YauLeung Ka Ho (梁家浩)19Robert YauAlfrisa Diva Wandana18Robert YauAntoni Rumowski18Daniel WallinEmily Wang18Feliks ZemdegsVojtěch Dvořák18Noah ArthursAmos Tay Swee Hui17Marcin ZalewskiMarko Striieshyn (Марко Стрієшин)17Vincent Hartanto UtomoMatúš Buffa17Daniel WallinRichard Jay S. Apagar17Feliks ZemdegsAnthony Brooks16Feliks ZemdegsBoxi Chen (陈博希)16Lee Chiang (蔣礪)Hao-Zheng Lin (林浩正)16Feliks ZemdegsJesús Julián De Niz Hernandez16Daniel WallinLiam Hallberg16Lee Chiang (蔣礪)Oswaldo Antonio Pajuelo Puppo16Daniel WallinAnson Lin15Feliks ZemdegsBreandan Vallance15Feliks ZemdegsJia-Hong Lu (陸嘉宏)15Bence BarátJiekang Pan (潘杰康)15Feliks ZemdegsLiping Jia (贾立平)15Marcin ZalewskiFrancisco Javier Lemes Sáez14Marcin ZalewskiMakoto Takaoka (高岡誠)14Robert YauTomoya Iida (飯田朋也)14Feliks ZemdegsAlessandro Solito13Kaijun Lin (林恺俊)Kentaro Nishi (西賢太郎)13Vincent Hartanto UtomoYi Wang (王旖)13Oscar Roth AndersenYuxin Wang (王宇欣)13Noah ArthursMaciej Pająk12Evan LiuAntonio Aranda11Jules DesjardinJavier Cabezuelo Sánchez10Sébastien AurouxMatthew Yep9Emanuel RheinertOto Aoyagi (青柳吟)8Marcin ZalewskiYunho Nam (남윤호)8Evan Liu






Spoiler: 94 People with 2 nemeses




*Name**Events**Nemeses*Jianyu Que (阙剑宇)33Antoine Cantin, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Jibo Zhao (赵吉波)33Bence Barát, Evan LiuBaiqiang Dong (董百强)32Daniel Sheppard, Sébastien AurouxQirun Zhong (钟奇润)32Daniel Sheppard, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Mo Ji (季默)31Evan Liu, Ivan ZabrodinYan Xuan (宣炎)31Daniel Sheppard, Jan BentlageJosé Leonardo Chaparro Prieto30Lucas Wesche, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Maxim Chechnev30Callum Hales-Jepp, Riley WooRyan Jones30Evan Liu, Wojciech KnottAlessandro Manopulo29Antoine Cantin, Evan LiuGuus de Wit29Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)James Hamory29Louis Cormier, Robert YauShubhayan Kabir29John Brechon, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Ustin Vashchenko29Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Arnaud van Galen28Jan Bentlage, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Gonzalo Orellana Barrasa28Antoine Cantin, Daniel SheppardJurgens Filiaggi28Evan Liu, Wojciech KnottWeixing Zhang (张炜星)28Mats Valk, Robert YauMichał Robaczyk27Jan Bentlage, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Nguyễn Ngọc Thịnh27Antoine Cantin, Louis CormierNiklas Spies27Robert Yau, Vincent Hartanto UtomoPrakhar Gupta27Bence Barát, Daniel SheppardJinseong Kim (김진성)26Antoine Cantin, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Sachio Iwasaki (岩崎幸生)26Antoine Cantin, Wojciech KnottAlexandra Daryl Ariawan25Jan Bentlage, Robert YauChen Kee Yen25Louis Cormier, Simon WestlundBaramee Pookcharoen (บารมี พุกเจริญ)24Antoine Cantin, Feliks ZemdegsBartłomiej Owczarek24Daniel Sheppard, Evan LiuGooi Ying Chyi24Emanuel Rheinert, Robert YauLeon Schmidtchen24Robert Yau, Vincent Hartanto UtomoMartin Zahradník24Nathan Dwyer, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Ming Zheng (郑鸣)24Emanuel Rheinert, Robert YauMitsuki Gunji (郡司光貴)24Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Ping-Yueh Huang (黃品越)24Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Richie Lim24Feliks Zemdegs, Robert YauSimon Lim24Feliks Zemdegs, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)James Donahue23Antoine Cantin, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Joon Cha23Erik Akkersdijk, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Martin Fronescu23Jayden McNeill, SeungBeom Cho (조승범)Muhammad Jihan Khalilurrahman23Antoine Cantin, Robert YauOlli Vikstedt23Andreas Pohl, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Phillip Lewicki23Robert Yau, Vincent Hartanto UtomoTommy Szeliga23Jayden McNeill, Robert YauArunachaleshwaran Ramkumar22Jan Bentlage, Rami SbahiChris Hardwick22Andreas Pohl, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Ilya Tereshko22Evan Liu, Wojciech KnottJoão Guilherme Barejan Maiale22Antoine Cantin, Robert YauKailong Li (李开隆)22Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Martin Kraut22Kevin Costello III, Robert YauPhilipp Weyer22Feliks Zemdegs, Mats ValkRyan DeLine22Daniel Sheppard, Jan BentlageSeyyed Mohammad Hossein Fatemi (سید محمد حسین فاطمی)22Mats Valk, Robert YauArtem Yashkov21Evan Liu, Jayden McNeillFabien Lebailly21Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Luke Hubbard21Ainesh Sevellaraja, Vincent Hartanto UtomoTyler Brodzinski21Evan Liu, Ivan ZabrodinAdam Rotal Yuliandaru20Evan Liu, Vincent Hartanto UtomoAyhan Sarier20Evan Liu, Oscar Roth AndersenHugo Adams20Jayden McNeill, Robert YauPiotr Koska20Antoine Cantin, Rami SbahiQianqian Shao (邵千芊)20Michał Halczuk, Nathan DwyerRyo Ito (伊藤崚)20Feliks Zemdegs, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Amir Hossein Nafisi (امیر حسین نفیسی)19Antoine Cantin, Vincent Hartanto UtomoAnukun Supcharoenkun (อนุกูล ทรัพย์เจริญกุล)19Lucas Wesche, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Bence Irsik19Robert Yau, Vincent Hartanto UtomoSerhii Mormul (Сергій Мормуль)19Daniel Sheppard, Jan BentlageYihao Zhao (赵羿皓)19Antoine Cantin, Jayden McNeillZhiwei Lin (林智玮)19Antoine Cantin, Przemysław KaletaChristian Dirks18Feliks Zemdegs, Louis CormierEli Lifland18Antoine Cantin, Vincent Hartanto UtomoMeng'an Pu (浦梦安)18Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Nicola Barbaro18Antoine Cantin, Louis CormierSyuhei Omura (大村周平)18Feliks Zemdegs, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Dharmesh Shahu17Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Jan Zych17Evan Liu, Ivan ZabrodinRagil Setyadi17Andreas Pohl, Linus FreszBrandon Huang16Jayden McNeill, SeungBeom Cho (조승범)Hari Anirudh16Bence Barát, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Justin Mallari16Cornelius Dieckmann, Feliks ZemdegsYuki Tanaka (田中悠樹)16Daniel Sheppard, Sébastien AurouxMichał Rzewuski15Jayden McNeill, Rami SbahiŁukasz Burliga15Jayden McNeill, Rami SbahiQijun Miao (缪其隽)14Evan Liu, Robert YauXiaojie Jiang (蒋孝杰)14Erik Akkersdijk, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Xuming Wang (王旭明)14Feliks Zemdegs, Kevin Costello IIINeil Morales13Antoine Cantin, Feliks ZemdegsNithin Babu13Christopher Olson, Feliks ZemdegsPiotr Alexandrowicz13Antoine Cantin, Marcin ZalewskiRoberto Antonio Ocmin Baráybar13Kaijun Lin (林恺俊), Marcin ZalewskiPatrick Ponce12Feliks Zemdegs, Mats ValkSam Zhixiao Wang (王志骁)12Evan Liu, Nathaniel BergSeungWook Eun (은승욱)12Feliks Zemdegs, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Preeda Hongpimolmas (ปรีดา หงส์พิมลมาศ)11Kabyanil Talukdar, Kaijun Lin (林恺俊)Sreeram Venkatarao11Kaijun Lin (林恺俊), Marcin Zalewski






Spoiler: 82 People with 3 nemeses




*Name**Events**Nemeses*Pedro Santos Guimarães30Antoine Cantin, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Teo Kai Xiang30Lucas Wesche, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Alban Reynaud29Antoine Cantin, Lucas Wesche, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Daniel Gloppestad Bajer29Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Gaurav Taneja29Feliks Zemdegs, Walker Welch, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Juan Juli Andika Chandra29Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Simon WestlundQingwei Kong (孔庆玮)29Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Robert YauAlberto Pérez de Rada Fiol28Antoine Cantin, Louis Cormier, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Dominik Beese28Antoine Cantin, Louis Cormier, Robert YauJonathan Midjord Shapira28Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Vincent Hartanto UtomoJure Gregorc28Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Rémi Esturoune28Antoine Cantin, Simon Westlund, Vincent Hartanto UtomoSerhii Koksharov (Сергій Кокшаров)28Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Walker WelchSwaminathan Chandrasekaran28Evan Liu, Robert Yau, Vincent Hartanto UtomoAlexander Botz27Daniel Sheppard, Jan Bentlage, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Jonathan Mauroy27John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Krzysztof Żerucha27Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Nevins Chan Pak Hoong (陈百鸿)26Callum Hales-Jepp, Corey Sakowski, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Prin Kijviwattanakarn (ปริญ กิจวิวัฒนการ)26Evan Liu, Nathaniel Berg, Wojciech KnottEdoardo Disarò25Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Robert YauKonstantin Krämer25Evan Liu, Jayden McNeill, Mitchell LaneNatthaphat Mahtani (ณัฐภัทร จี มาทานี)25Antoine Cantin, Feliks Zemdegs, Robert YauReinier Schippers25Louis Cormier, Mats Valk, Robert YauSinpei Araki (荒木慎平)25Antoine Cantin, Evan Liu, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Valentin Hoffmann25Antoine Cantin, Jakub Kipa, Jayden McNeillAdam Kjörk24Antoine Cantin, Callum Hales-Jepp, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Luis Gerardo Martínez Hernández24Antoine Cantin, Evan Liu, Jayden McNeillTong Boonrod (ต๋อง บุญรอด)24Henrik Buus Aagaard, Wojciech Knott, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Zoé de Moffarts24Bence Barát, Feliks Zemdegs, Robert YauPatryk Szewczyk23Antoine Cantin, Hunor Bózsing, Jayden McNeillPéter Pozsgai23Antoine Cantin, Louis Cormier, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Quentin Savard23Erik Akkersdijk, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Shenchuan Mao (毛神川)23Bence Barát, Feliks Zemdegs, Lucas WescheAnish Rajesh22Evan Liu, Ivan Zabrodin, Jayden McNeillHenrik Olsson22Ainesh Sevellaraja, Callum Hales-Jepp, Jakob KoglerHong Tan Lam22Lucas Wesche, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Philippe Virouleau22Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Yan-Hung Lai (賴彥宏)22Louis Cormier, Przemysław Kaleta, Robert YauDevin Corr-Robinett21Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Emanuel RheinertEliezer Alejandro Martínez Moreno21Evan Liu, Ivan Zabrodin, Rami SbahiKamil Pieczka21Antoine Cantin, Evan Liu, Jan BentlageSamantha Raskind21Kevin Costello III, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Yongting You (尤永庭)21Kevin Costello III, Mats Valk, Robert YauAyush Kumar20Bence Barát, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Eli Jay20Daniel Wallin, Jayden McNeill, Rami SbahiForte Shinko20Dan Cohen, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Muhammad Badruddin20Antoine Cantin, Louis Cormier, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Paolo Moriello20Feliks Zemdegs, Kevin Costello III, Mats ValkRuohan Qiu (邱若寒)20Antoine Cantin, Louis Cormier, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Tobias Droste20Dan Cohen, Jayden McNeill, Robert YauEr-Sheng Kuo (郭爾陞)19Jayden McNeill, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Maksim Vorobyev19Antoine Cantin, Jayden McNeill, Kevin Costello IIIPiotr Tomczyk19Antoine Cantin, Cornelius Dieckmann, Feliks ZemdegsTom Nelson19Ainesh Sevellaraja, Jakob Kogler, Tim WongTomasz Żołnowski19Emanuel Rheinert, Robert Yau, Vincent Hartanto UtomoInha Woo (우인하)18Antoine Cantin, Robert Yau, Vincent Hartanto UtomoLuis Javier Iáñez Pareja18Daniel Sheppard, Jan Bentlage, Sébastien AurouxTy Marshall18Daniel Wallin, Evan Liu, Rami SbahiJiejie Du (杜杰杰)17Evan Liu, Jayden McNeill, Mitchell LaneJohn Tamanas17Emanuel Rheinert, Mats Valk, Robert YauSimon Montrose17Antoine Cantin, Drew Brads, Jayden McNeillAdrian Jorghy16Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Aron Puddy-Mathew16Ainesh Sevellaraja, Linus Fresz, Tim WongBartłomiej Lewandowski16Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Wojciech KnottCezary Rokita16Bence Barát, Mattia Furlan, Michał HalczukMario Laurent16Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Jan BentlageMassimiliano Iovane16Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Robert YauAndy Smith15Cornelius Dieckmann, Mats Valk, Michał PleskowiczFilip Miazek15Feliks Zemdegs, Louis Cormier, Simon WestlundAlex Maass14Mattias Uvesten, Oscar Roth Andersen, Tim MajorAngel Anampa14Antoine Cantin, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Habin Kim (김하빈)14Antoine Cantin, Evan Liu, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Hubert Hanusiak14Evan Liu, Nathaniel Berg, Wojciech KnottIrwin Arruda Sales14Jakub Wolniewicz, Jules Desjardin, Oscar Roth AndersenSamuel Brenner14Antoine Cantin, Jayden McNeill, Robert YauShotaro Makisumi (牧角章太郎)13Bence Barát, Erik Akkersdijk, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Kyyarkhan Nikolaev12Antoine Cantin, Jayden McNeill, Robert YauVincent Julindra12Antoine Cantin, Jakub Kipa, Louis CormierWilson Tan Wei Siun12Bence Barát, Marcin Zalewski, Tim WongYulun Wu (吴宇伦)12Jakub Wolniewicz, Mattias Uvesten, Oscar Roth AndersenFernando Israel Zúñiga Macedo11Ainesh Sevellaraja, Daniel Sheppard, Jakob KoglerSophie Chan9Bingliang Li (李炳良), Chung-Han Hsu (許鍾瀚), Robert Yau






Spoiler: 64 People with 4 nemeses




*Name**Events**Nemeses*Anthony Hsu33Daniel Sheppard, Jan Bentlage, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Conor Cronin33Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Ivan ZabrodinHong Zhang (张宏)33Bence Barát, Jan Bentlage, Lucas Wesche, Simon WestlundChoi Go-Ho (최고호)31Antoine Cantin, John Brechon, Lucas Wesche, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Yunke Zhang (张云柯)31Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Walker WelchHippolyte Moreau30Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Jan Bentlage, Vincent Hartanto UtomoPéter Trombitás30Daniel Sheppard, Jan Bentlage, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Balázs Bernát29Bence Barát, Lucas Wesche, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Ernie Pulchny29Antoine Cantin, Evan Liu, Jan Bentlage, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Barnabás Turi28Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Ivan Zabrodin, Robert YauChan Chun Hang (陳浚鏗)28Bence Barát, Lucas Wesche, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Lars Vennike Nielsson28Callum Hales-Jepp, Corey Sakowski, Daniel Sheppard, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Ben Zoller26Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Corey Sakowski, Daniel SheppardGuillain Potron26Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Ron van Bruchem26Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Vidar Norstein Klungre26Henrik Buus Aagaard, Louis Cormier, Rami Sbahi, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Vladimir Korovin26Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Ivan Zabrodin, Jan BentlageYaroslav Ivanashev26Evan Liu, Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)David Adams25Daniel Sheppard, David Woner, Evan Liu, Maarten SmitGeorgy Vershinin25Kevin Costello III, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Juan Camilo Vargas25Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Robert Yau, Walker WelchRadityo Yunus Utomo Wicaksono25Antoine Cantin, Lucas Wesche, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Ryouga Hayashi (林竜河)25Antoine Cantin, Evan Liu, Ivan Zabrodin, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Samuel Chiu25Feliks Zemdegs, Louis Cormier, Mats Valk, Robert YauJonathan Tan Wei Xiat24Antoine Cantin, Feliks Zemdegs, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Kamil Zieliński24Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Pablo Aguilar Dominguez24John Brechon, Lucas Wesche, Mats Valk, Robert YauTanzer Balimtas24Cornelius Dieckmann, Feliks Zemdegs, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Thomas Valles24Bence Barát, Lucas Wesche, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Daniel James23Antoine Cantin, Henrik Buus Aagaard, Louis Cormier, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Everett Kelly23Feliks Zemdegs, Jayden McNeill, John Brechon, Robert YauJascha Bakarinow23Bence Barát, Feliks Zemdegs, Kevin Costello III, Lucas WescheSteven Turner23Antoine Cantin, Erik Akkersdijk, Louis Cormier, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Sydney Weaver23Antoine Cantin, Erik Akkersdijk, Louis Cormier, Robert YauYuxuan Chen (陈雨璇)23Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Ivan Zabrodin, Nathan DwyerPiotr Tokarski22Antoine Cantin, Evan Liu, Jan Bentlage, Walker WelchRavi Fernando22Erik Akkersdijk, Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Simon Stannek22Bence Barát, Feliks Zemdegs, Kevin Costello III, Lucas WescheAbdelhak Kaddour21Erik Akkersdijk, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Alvin Febrianth21Antoine Cantin, Evan Liu, Sébastien Auroux, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Artem Savosik21Bence Barát, Callum Hales-Jepp, Corey Sakowski, Vincent Hartanto UtomoHoward Wong Jun Yen (黄俊仁)21Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Pedro Alejandro Condo Tellez21Feliks Zemdegs, Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Angga Atrie20Antoine Cantin, Simon Westlund, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Daryl Tan Hong An20Antoine Cantin, Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Hao Xu (徐豪)20Antoine Cantin, Jayden McNeill, Lee Chiang (蔣礪), Robert YauMarcin Bloch20Drew Brads, Feliks Zemdegs, Jayden McNeill, Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)Florian Harrer19Bence Barát, Feliks Zemdegs, Kevin Costello III, Lucas WescheKalina Brzezińska19Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Samuel Adrián Pérez Loya19Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Simon Westlund, Vincent Hartanto UtomoSimon Kalhofer19Antoine Cantin, Cornelius Dieckmann, Feliks Zemdegs, Michał PleskowiczSzymon Jeziorski19Evan Liu, Ivan Zabrodin, Rami Sbahi, Walker WelchDexter Estolonio18Dan Cohen, Feliks Zemdegs, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Jungwoo Kim18Daniel Wallin, Evan Liu, Ivan Zabrodin, Rami SbahiJunyue Liu (刘俊越)18Chung-Han Hsu (許鍾瀚), Emanuel Rheinert, Michał Halczuk, Rui-Jun Liu (劉睿鈞)Zhiqing Shi (石志庆)18Bence Barát, Feliks Zemdegs, Lucas Wesche, Mattia FurlanJP Bulman17Antoine Cantin, Jayden McNeill, Reto Bubendorf, Robert YauJaka Wahyu Hidayat17Feliks Zemdegs, Lucas Wesche, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Phillip Espinoza17Antoine Cantin, Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)Chun Lin (林春)16Bence Barát, Marcin Zalewski, Riley Woo, Tim WongVictor Bogatov16Chia-Liang Tai (戴嘉良), Dmitry Kryuzban, Robert Yau, Vincent Hartanto UtomoZihang Lin (林子杭)16Antoine Cantin, Hunor Bózsing, John Brechon, Robert YauIsrael Machado Soares15Cornelius Dieckmann, Feliks Zemdegs, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Angel Lim13Grzegorz Jałocha, Marcell Endrey, Noah Arthurs, Taku Yanai (矢内拓)






Spoiler: 54 People with 5 nemeses




*Name**Events**Nemeses*José David Castiblanco Marin31Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Ivan Zabrodin, Jan BentlageAnatoly Kim30Bence Barát, Evan Liu, John Brechon, Lucas Wesche, Robert YauAndrii Kompaniiets (Андрій Компанієць)30Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Ivan Zabrodin, Jan Bentlage, Walker WelchStefan Pochmann29Daniel Sheppard, Maarten Smit, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Walker Welch, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Aashrit Maheish28Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Lucas Wesche, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Akihiro Ishida (石田朗大)28Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Ivan Zabrodin, Walker Welch, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Anant Pingle28Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Jan Bentlage, Nathan Dwyer, Robert YauJakob Obleser28Antoine Cantin, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Jinhao Zheng (郑金昊)28Evan Liu, Louis Cormier, Lucas Wesche, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Joey Gouly28Bence Barát, Feliks Zemdegs, Lucas Wesche, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Takahiro Tomisawa (富沢隆広)28Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Lucas Wesche, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Jhon Edinson Arias Parra27Bence Barát, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Robert YauShu-Yii Luo (駱書翊)27Antoine Cantin, Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Stephano Saucedo Reyes27Antoine Cantin, Ivan Zabrodin, Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Thom Barlow27Bence Barát, Emanuel Rheinert, Erik Akkersdijk, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Auguste Olivry26Erik Akkersdijk, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)David Remolina Amórtegui26Feliks Zemdegs, Kevin Costello III, Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Digi Digiev26Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Simon WestlundJens Diewald26Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Jan Bentlage, Simon Westlund, Vincent Hartanto UtomoAndrey Ivanov25Callum Hales-Jepp, Corey Sakowski, Daniel Sheppard, Jakob Kogler, Tim WongAshwin Ramesh25John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Michał Pleskowicz, Robert Yau, Simon WestlundIsrael Fraga da Silva25Daniel Sheppard, Feliks Zemdegs, Jakob Kogler, Linus Fresz, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)István Márián25Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Jan Bentlage, Simon Westlund, Vincent Hartanto UtomoKyrylo Danyleiko (Кирило Данилейко)25Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, John Brechon, Robert YauYiwei Wang (王祎玮)25John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Lucas Wesche, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Cezary Chełkowski23Antoine Cantin, Erik Akkersdijk, Louis Cormier, Wojciech Knott, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Christian Saenz Valdivia23Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Ivan Zabrodin, Walker WelchJonathan Hamstad23Feliks Zemdegs, Jayden McNeill, Kevin Costello III, Louis Cormier, Mats ValkJason Kilbourn22Ainesh Sevellaraja, Antoine Cantin, John Brechon, Kim Jokinen, Vincent Hartanto UtomoVictor Rafael Ortiz Villaseñor22Feliks Zemdegs, Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Lucas Wesche, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Nikolay Evdokimov21Antoine Cantin, Feliks Zemdegs, Jayden McNeill, Kevin Costello III, Robert YauPrzemysław Rogalski21Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Wojciech KnottGlenn Mark Salgado20Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Corey Sakowski, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Asier Cardoso Sánchez19Ainesh Sevellaraja, Corey Sakowski, Jakob Kogler, Riley Woo, Tim WongKamil Galicki19Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Lucas Wesche, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Yudanis Taqwin Rohman19Ainesh Sevellaraja, Bence Barát, Marcin Zalewski, Riley Woo, Tim WongDavid Gugl18Feliks Zemdegs, Louis Cormier, Lucas Wesche, Robert Yau, Simon WestlundKirt Protacio18Drew Brads, Feliks Zemdegs, Jayden McNeill, Kevin Costello III, Mats ValkJonah Crosby16Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทยโยธิน), Feliks Zemdegs, Kevin Costello III, Mats Valk, Robert YauAlexander Yu15Marcin Zalewski, Riley Woo, Tim Wong, Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)Alexey Polyashov15Antoine Cantin, Bhargav Narasimhan, Feliks Zemdegs, Hunor Bózsing, Michał PleskowiczSergey Novik15Ainesh Sevellaraja, Antoine Cantin, Kim Jokinen, Louis Cormier, Vincent Hartanto UtomoAndrew Huang14Antoine Cantin, Cornelius Dieckmann, Feliks Zemdegs, Michał Pleskowicz, Sei Sugama (洲鎌星)Rizki Akbari Utama14Antoine Cantin, Louis Cormier, Wojciech Knott, Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Yu Sajima (佐島優)Shuang Chen (陈霜)14Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Emanuel Rheinert, Mats Valk, Shuto Ueno (上野柊斗)Che-Ting Chu (朱哲廷)13Antoine Cantin, Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Michał Pleskowicz, Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)Walter Pereira Rodrigues de Souza13Ainesh Sevellaraja, Jakob Kogler, Kai Jiptner, Riley Woo, Tim WongSteven Xu12Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Moritz Karl, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)David Andersson10Jakob Kogler, Kabyanil Talukdar, Kaijun Lin (林恺俊), Rustam Valeev, Tim WongJonathan Irvin Gunawan10Daniel Wallin, Evan Liu, Nathaniel Berg, Pierre Bouvier, Wojciech KnottRay Vince Ong9Christopher Olson, Feliks Zemdegs, Jayden McNeill, Lucas Etter, Rami SbahiYan Yu (于晏)9Emanuel Rheinert, Michael Young, Michał Halczuk, Nathan Dwyer, Robert YauTomasz Kiedrowicz8Felix Lee, Joseph Lee, Jules Desjardin, Riadi Arsandi, Vincent Hartanto UtomoChenwei Li (李琛炜)7Daniel Wallin, Evan Liu, Nathaniel Berg, Pierre Bouvier, Wojciech Knott






Spoiler: 57 People with 6 nemeses




*Name**Events**Nemeses*Nick Vu33Andreas Pohl, Callum Hales-Jepp, Corey Sakowski, Daniel Sheppard, Riley Woo, Vincent Hartanto UtomoGregor Billing30Ainesh Sevellaraja, Bence Barát, Corey Sakowski, Daniel Sheppard, Riley Woo, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Yong Rong Seng (杨荣盛)30Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Lucas Wesche, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Kesava Kirupa29Antoine Cantin, Kevin Costello III, Louis Cormier, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Vladyslav Zhyhailo (Владислав Жигайло)29Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Louis Cormier, Lucas Wesche, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Alrimar Dias Rocha Sobrinho28Antoine Cantin, Dan Cohen, Evan Liu, Jan Bentlage, Walker Welch, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Nikolay Masson28Akash Rupela, Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Feliks Zemdegs, Lucas Wesche, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Shubham Kumar28Antoine Cantin, Evan Liu, Kevin Costello III, Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Vladislav Ushakov27Daniel Sheppard, Jan Bentlage, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Vincent Hartanto UtomoZhao-Zhe Zhong (鍾肇哲)27Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Evan Liu, Ivan Zabrodin, Jayden McNeill, Robert YauArvid Skarrie26Ainesh Sevellaraja, Bence Barát, Corey Sakowski, Daniel Sheppard, Riley Woo, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Deni Mintzaev26Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Corey Sakowski, Daniel Sheppard, Simon Westlund, Vincent Hartanto UtomoHuan Yuan (袁欢)26Evan Liu, Ivan Zabrodin, Louis Cormier, Lucas Wesche, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Lars Vandenbergh26Jan Bentlage, Maarten Smit, Nathan Dwyer, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Liudi Sun (孙柳笛)26Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Ivan Zabrodin, Nathaniel Berg, Wojciech KnottMok Man Kit (莫文傑)26Evan Liu, Louis Cormier, Lucas Wesche, Mitchell Lane, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Yannick Tonatiuh Napsuciale Heredia26Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Riley Woo, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Fabiano Pinheiro de Oliveira25John Brechon, Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Louis Cormier, Lucas Wesche, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Ilham Ridhwan Kharisma Yudha25Antoine Cantin, Callum Hales-Jepp, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Ivan Zabrodin, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Jack Moseley25Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Jan Bentlage, Robert Yau, Simon WestlundYuxuan Wang (王宇轩)25Antoine Cantin, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Ansuman Somasundaram24Antoine Cantin, Evan Liu, Hunor Bózsing, Jayden McNeill, Mitchell Lane, Nathan DwyerZhou Yichen (周奕臣)24Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Feliks Zemdegs, Louis Cormier, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)Ernesto Gutiérrez Cuba23Feliks Zemdegs, Kevin Costello III, Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Sei Sugama (洲鎌星), Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Han-Cyun Chen (陳翰群)23Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Louis Cormier, Lucas Wesche, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Ivan Kravchenko (Іван Кравченко)23Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Ivan Zabrodin, Wojciech Knott, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Didiet Aditya Bayu Kusuma22Ainesh Sevellaraja, Andreas Pohl, Callum Hales-Jepp, Daniel Sheppard, Jakob Kogler, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Dmytro Zhyhai (Дмитро Жигай)22Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Evan Liu, Kim Jokinen, Robert Yau, Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)Mike Kotch22Antoine Cantin, Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Evan Liu, Feliks Zemdegs, Jorge Castillo Matas, Simon WestlundJingyuan Chen (陈静远)21Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Sakari Rautalin21Andreas Pohl, Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Sébastien Auroux, Walker Welch, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Aldo Feandri20Ainesh Sevellaraja, Andreas Pohl, Corey Sakowski, Jakob Kogler, Riley Woo, Taku Yanai (矢内拓)Ben Yu (虞润川)20Antoine Cantin, Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Nanda Bhayu Hariyanto20Daniel Sheppard, Daniel Wallin, Evan Liu, Ivan Zabrodin, Maarten Smit, Sébastien AurouxWorapat Charoensuk (วรปรัชญ์ เจริญสุข)20Antoine Cantin, Erik Akkersdijk, Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Vincent Hartanto UtomoBartosz Bździel19Ainesh Sevellaraja, Callum Hales-Jepp, Corey Sakowski, Jakob Kogler, Simon Westlund, Vincent Hartanto UtomoMichał Bogdan19Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Simon Westlund, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Wojciech SzatanowskiChristopher Murillo Reyes18Blake Thompson, Daniel Wallin, Evan Liu, Ivan Zabrodin, Kim Jokinen, SeungBeom Cho (조승범)Kacper Stacha18Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Jan Bentlage, Jayden McNeill, Mitchell Lane, Rami SbahiKrzysztof Natusiewicz18Feliks Zemdegs, Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Louis Cormier, Lucas Wesche, Robert Yau, Simon WestlundLining Wang (王立宁)18Ainesh Sevellaraja, Antoine Cantin, Feliks Zemdegs, Jayden McNeill, Robert Yau, Vincent Hartanto UtomoMaksymilian Majcher18Feliks Zemdegs, Louis Cormier, Lucas Wesche, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Parham Saeed Nia (پرهام سعیدنیا)17Antoine Cantin, Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Feliks Zemdegs, Jakub Kipa, John Brechon, Jorge Castillo MatasVineethsubbu Somasundaram17Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Lucas Wesche, Rami Sbahi, Robert Yau, Vincent Hartanto UtomoChih-Kai Wu (吳之凱)16Feliks Zemdegs, Louis Cormier, Lucas Wesche, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Jithin Prakash Karimbanakkal16Antoine Cantin, Evan Liu, Hunor Bózsing, Jayden McNeill, Mitchell Lane, SeungBeom Cho (조승범)Shun-Hsin Chang (張舜欣)16Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Ivan Zabrodin, Simon Westlund, Vincent Hartanto UtomoSubash Karnan16Drew Brads, Evan Liu, Kim Jokinen, Oscar Roth Andersen, Robert Yau, Tim MajorJakub Wojtaszewski15Antoine Cantin, Feliks Zemdegs, Kevin Costello III, Louis Cormier, Mats Valk, Mitchell LaneJohn-Ryan Goguen14Albin Xhemajlaj, Ciarán Beahan, Drew Brads, Jayden McNeill, Oscar Roth Andersen, Tim MajorFardin Bahadory Nejad (فردین بهادری نژاد)13Antoine Cantin, Cornelius Dieckmann, Feliks Zemdegs, Marcin Zalewski, Michał Pleskowicz, Robert YauGabriel Bucsan13Bence Barát, Emanuel Rheinert, Justin Thomas, Nathan Dwyer, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Matheus Barbosa de Miranda13Antoine Cantin, Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Evan Liu, Marcin Zalewski, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Rob Stuart13Daniel Sheppard, Emanuel Rheinert, Jan Bentlage, Linus Fresz, Olivér Perge, Sébastien AurouxJr-Wei Jang (張智瑋)12Dario Roa Sánchez, Feliks Zemdegs, Kevin Costello III, Mats Valk, Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์), Sei Sugama (洲鎌星)Piti Pichedpan (ปิติ พิเชษฐพันธ์)10Antoine Cantin, Bill Wang, Cornelius Dieckmann, Feliks Zemdegs, Keaton Ellis, Mats ValkMohammad Reza Karimi (محمد رضا کریمی)8Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Christopher Olson, Feliks Zemdegs, Jayden McNeill, Lucas Etter, Nithin Babu






Spoiler: 47 People with 7 nemeses




*Name**Events**Nemeses*Fumiki Koseki (古関章記)31Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Jan Bentlage, Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Simon WestlundDennis Rosero30Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Jan Bentlage, Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Takuma Shirahase (白波瀬拓磨)30Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Jan Bentlage, Simon Westlund, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Dominik Vidaković28Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Ivan Zabrodin, Mitchell Lane, Robert Yau, Walker WelchFritz Löhr28Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Ivan Zabrodin, Jan Bentlage, Robert Yau, Walker WelchXiaowei Wang (王晓伟)28Antoine Cantin, Dan Cohen, Erik Akkersdijk, Evan Liu, John Brechon, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Leandro Baltazar27Ainesh Sevellaraja, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Jan Bentlage, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Vincent Hartanto UtomoFang Qin (秦方)25Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Jan Bentlage, Robert Yau, Sébastien Auroux, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Hongyuan Tang (唐鸿远)24Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Evan Liu, Feliks Zemdegs, Jorge Castillo Matas, Lucas Wesche, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Jorge Leonardo Sánchez Salazar24Antoine Cantin, Feliks Zemdegs, Kevin Costello III, Louis Cormier, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Muhammad Zhafran Al-Allam24Antoine Cantin, Evan Liu, Louis Cormier, Lucas Wesche, Robert Yau, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Bo Wang (王擘)23Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Hunor Bózsing, Jayden McNeill, John Brechon, Robert YauDan Dzoan23Antoine Cantin, Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Jorge Castillo Matas, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Zongyang Li (李宗阳)23Antoine Cantin, Evan Liu, Hunor Bózsing, Ivan Zabrodin, Jan Bentlage, Jayden McNeill, Mitchell LaneCarlos Macias Valadez22Blake Thompson, Evan Liu, Ivan Zabrodin, Jayden McNeill, Nathan Dwyer, SeungBeom Cho (조승범), Walker WelchRagavan Ravi22Antoine Cantin, Corey Sakowski, Evan Liu, Ivan Zabrodin, Jan Bentlage, Rami Sbahi, Walker WelchRyan Francisco22Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Daniel Wallin, Evan Liu, Ivan Zabrodin, Jan Bentlage, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Wojciech Włodarczyk22Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Ivan Zabrodin, Nathaniel Berg, Wojciech Knott, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Antonio López21Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Justin Thomas, Louis Cormier, Lucas Wesche, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Jingzheng Wang (王景正)21Evan Liu, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Lucas Wesche, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Dmitry Lavrov20Antoine Cantin, Evan Liu, Hunor Bózsing, Ivan Zabrodin, Jan Bentlage, Jayden McNeill, Mitchell LaneReynaldo Mape Jr.20Ainesh Sevellaraja, Bence Barát, Corey Sakowski, Marcin Zalewski, Riley Woo, Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)Roy Lee20Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Louis Cormier, Wojciech Knott, Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)Wilson Alvis19Emanuel Rheinert, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Lucas Wesche, Milán Baticz, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Brandon Delacruz18Emanuel Rheinert, Evan Liu, Feliks Zemdegs, Lucas Wesche, Sei Sugama (洲鎌星), Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Takuya Furukawa (古河拓也)18Antoine Cantin, Callum Hales-Jepp, Henrik Buus Aagaard, Louis Cormier, Rami Sbahi, Wojciech Knott, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Thanaporn Sichanugrist (ธนพร สิชฌนุกฤษฎ์)18Antoine Cantin, Cornelius Dieckmann, Feliks Zemdegs, Kevin Costello III, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Vincent Hartanto UtomoYuanji Jiang (蒋元吉)18Bence Barát, Dmitry Zvyagintsev, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Lucas Wesche, Michał Halczuk, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Andy Tsao17Antoine Cantin, Cornelius Dieckmann, Feliks Zemdegs, Rowe Hessler, Sei Sugama (洲鎌星), Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Evgeny Akivis17Evan Liu, Louis Cormier, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Shuto Ueno (上野柊斗), Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Jiaxi Wang (王嘉熙)17Antoine Cantin, Feliks Zemdegs, Kim Jokinen, Louis Cormier, Mitchell Lane, Robert Yau, Vincent Hartanto UtomoMarco Belotti17Feliks Zemdegs, José Leonardo Chaparro Prieto, Lucas Wesche, Mariano D'Imperio, Rowe Hessler, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Alex Chen16Antoine Cantin, Hunor Bózsing, Jayden McNeill, John Brechon, Przemysław Kaleta, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Grzegorz Prusak16Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Guus de Wit, Lucas Wesche, Rami Sbahi, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Marcos Vinícius Vieira Takahashi da Silva16Evan Liu, Feliks Zemdegs, Ivan Zabrodin, Piotr Pojda, Robert Yau, Shao-Heng Hung (洪紹恆), Vincent Hartanto UtomoVictor Cullot16Bence Barát, Corey Sakowski, Feliks Zemdegs, Jakob Kogler, Taku Yanai (矢内拓), Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)Chun-Hsien Wu (吳俊賢)15Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Emanuel Rheinert, Lucas Wesche, Nathan Dwyer, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Dawid Karczyński15Antoine Cantin, Evan Liu, Hunor Bózsing, Jayden McNeill, Mitchell Lane, Rami Sbahi, SeungBeom Cho (조승범)Jai Gambhir14Antoine Cantin, Feliks Zemdegs, Jayden McNeill, Louis Cormier, Michał Pleskowicz, Robert Yau, Shuto Ueno (上野柊斗)Jharol Jhordan Tovar Quintanilla14Evan Liu, Jakub Wolniewicz, Lee Chiang (蔣礪), Matic Omulec, Mattias Uvesten, Robert Yau, Vincent Hartanto UtomoParsa Saeed Nia (پارسا سعیدنیا)14Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Feliks Zemdegs, Jorge Castillo Matas, Milán Baticz, Vincent Hartanto UtomoYi-Heng Lee (李宜衡)14Antoine Cantin, Feliks Zemdegs, Jayden McNeill, Kevin Costello III, Louis Cormier, Lucas Etter, Mats ValkAndrew Park13Antoine Cantin, Feliks Zemdegs, Louis Cormier, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, SeungBeom Cho (조승범), Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Chi-Lun Hung (洪啟倫)12Ainesh Sevellaraja, Andreas Pohl, Bence Barát, Eric Limeback, Linus Fresz, Tim Wong, Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)Tommy Kiprillis12Evan Liu, Jayden McNeill, Jonatan Kłosko, Rami Sbahi, SeungBeom Cho (조승범), Tim Major, Walker WelchMingkang Guo (郭名康)10Anthony Lafourcade, Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Jayden McNeill, Lee Chiang (蔣礪), Mitchell Lane, Nathaniel BergTao Hu (胡涛)10Antoine Cantin, Drew Brads, Filip Pasławski, Jayden McNeill, Jonatan Kłosko, Lee Chiang (蔣礪), Tim Major






Spoiler: 33 People with 8 nemeses




*Name**Events**Nemeses*Hampus Hansson28Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Jan Bentlage, Simon Westlund, Sébastien Auroux, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Michael Kristel28Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Daniel Wallin, Evan Liu, Ivan Zabrodin, Niko Ronkainen, Sébastien Auroux, Wojciech KnottGustavo Maysonnave Franck26Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, John Brechon, Kevin Costello III, Louis Cormier, Lucas Wesche, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)John Edison Ubaldo26Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, John Brechon, Lucas Wesche, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Sumeet Agarwal26Antoine Cantin, Evan Liu, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Kevin Costello III, Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Carlo Nicolai Abana25Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Corey Sakowski, Daniel Sheppard, Daniel Wallin, Evan Liu, Jan Bentlage, John BrechonFubo Wang (王富博)23Antoine Cantin, Evan Liu, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Lucas Wesche, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Ge Song (宋鸽)23Daniel Sheppard, Daniel Wallin, Evan Liu, Ivan Zabrodin, Laura Ohrndorf, Maarten Smit, Wojciech Knott, Zijia Feng (冯子甲)Peter Chau23Antoine Cantin, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Louis Cormier, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Muhammad Arsyad Maulana22Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Ivan Zabrodin, James Molloy, Maarten Smit, Nathaniel Berg, Wojciech KnottBrian Qiu21Bence Barát, Emanuel Rheinert, Justin Thomas, Lucas Wesche, Michael Young, Nathan Dwyer, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Erik Johnson21Cornelius Dieckmann, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Jayden McNeill, Jorge Castillo Matas, Louis Cormier, Pedro Henrique Da Silva Roque, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Patrick Hetco21Antoine Cantin, Feliks Zemdegs, Kevin Costello III, Louis Cormier, Mats Valk, Michał Pleskowicz, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Pranjal Khan21Antoine Cantin, Bhargav Narasimhan, Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Kevin Costello III, Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Ludvig Sahlström20Antonie Paterakis, Blake Thompson, Christopher Olson, Ihor Bilchenko (Ігор Більченко), Jayden McNeill, John Brechon, Jorge Castillo Matas, Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)Kunaal Parekh19Dan Cohen, Emanuel Rheinert, Feliks Zemdegs, Lucas Wesche, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Zhiyang Chen (陈至扬)Nestor Alberto Ruiz Méndez19Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Feliks Zemdegs, Jorge Castillo Matas, Kim Jokinen, Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Vincent Hartanto UtomoSzymon Salabura19Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, John Brechon, Kim Jokinen, Louis Cormier, Rami Sbahi, Robert Yau, Vincent Hartanto UtomoValentin Doussin18Dmitry Kryuzban, Felix Lee, Henry Savich, Jayden McNeill, Jules Desjardin, Kim Jokinen, Robert Yau, Vincent Hartanto UtomoRichmond Mico Rigor17Antoine Cantin, Jayden McNeill, Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, SeungBeom Cho (조승범), Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Wojciech Knott, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Gomain Ngernseng (โกเมน เงินเส็ง)16Emily Wang, Feliks Zemdegs, Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Louis Cormier, Lucas Wesche, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Tae Kyung Kwak16Antoine Cantin, Blake Thompson, Evan Liu, Jayden McNeill, Jorge Castillo Matas, Mitchell Lane, Nathan Soria, Rami SbahiClaudio Müller15Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Jan Bentlage, Jorge Castillo Matas, Robert Yau, Sébastien Auroux, Vincent Hartanto UtomoKoo Chun Ki (顧俊祺)15Bálint Bodor, Feliks Zemdegs, Felipe Rueda Hernández, Louis Cormier, Lucas Wesche, Matic Omulec, Sebastian Weyer, Simon WestlundRafał Guzewicz15Ainesh Sevellaraja, Andreas Pohl, Callum Hales-Jepp, Corey Sakowski, Jakob Kogler, Kaijun Lin (林恺俊), Marcin Zalewski, Tomoyuki Hiraide (平出智之)Ryo Kozawa (小澤諒)15Ainesh Sevellaraja, Andreas Pohl, Eric Limeback, Jakob Kogler, Linus Fresz, Tim Wong, Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)Tomasz Cyrklaff14Antoine Cantin, Cornelius Dieckmann, Feliks Zemdegs, Hunor Bózsing, Louis Cormier, Mats Valk, Michał Pleskowicz, Robert YauTaewon Hwang (황태원)13Antoine Cantin, Feliks Zemdegs, Hendry Cahyadi, Jakub Kipa, John Brechon, Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Jorge Castillo Matas, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Andrew Ricci11Alexander Lau, Cornelius Dieckmann, Drew Brads, Feliks Zemdegs, Jayden McNeill, Kevin Costello III, Mats Valk, Michał PleskowiczShiori Sato (佐藤詩織)11Ainesh Sevellaraja, Gabriel Alejandro Orozco Casillas, Grzegorz Jałocha, Marcell Endrey, Noah Arthurs, Oleg Gritsenko, Oliver Frost, Tim WongHyo-Min Seo10Antoine Cantin, Bill Wang, Cornelius Dieckmann, Feliks Zemdegs, Keaton Ellis, Kevin Costello III, Mats Valk, Michał PleskowiczPavan Ravindra8Antoine Cantin, Collin Burns, Cornelius Dieckmann, Feliks Zemdegs, Justin Mallari, Keaton Ellis, Michał Pleskowicz, Przemysław KaletaTakao Hashimoto (橋本貴夫)4Bingliang Li (李炳良), Brandon Lin, Chung-Han Hsu (許鍾瀚), Emanuel Rheinert, Michael Young, Michał Halczuk, Piotr Michał Padlewski, Robert Yau






Spoiler: 52 People with 9 nemeses




*Name**Events**Nemeses*Abhijeet Ghodgaonkar32Akash Rupela, Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Callum Hales-Jepp, Corey Sakowski, Jakob Kogler, Riley Woo, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Ole Nikolai Gjerset31Ainesh Sevellaraja, Antoine Cantin, Corey Sakowski, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Jan Bentlage, Simon Westlund, Sébastien Auroux, Vincent Hartanto UtomoChristian Schiøtt30Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Emanuel Rheinert, Evan Liu, Jan Bentlage, Robert Yau, Sébastien Auroux, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Walker WelchDan Selzer27Bence Barát, Emanuel Rheinert, Evan Liu, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Endre Kovács27Antoine Cantin, Callum Hales-Jepp, Daniel Sheppard, Jan Bentlage, Louis Cormier, Lucas Wesche, Rami Sbahi, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Vladislavs Baranovs27Antoine Cantin, Erik Akkersdijk, Jayden McNeill, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Mats Valk, Mitchell Lane, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Kian Barry26Antoine Cantin, Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Christopher Olson, Emanuel Rheinert, Evan Liu, John Brechon, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Paulo Salgado Alvarez26Antoine Cantin, Chunyu Zhang (张春雨), Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Evan Liu, Feliks Zemdegs, Jan Bentlage, Jorge Castillo Matas, Robert YauStefan Lidström26Antoine Cantin, Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Evan Liu, Jan Bentlage, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Velidi Venkata Jagan Mohana Murali Krishna26Antoine Cantin, Christopher Olson, Jayden McNeill, John Brechon, Kevin Costello III, Louis Cormier, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Kobe Balin25Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Ivan Zabrodin, Jayden McNeill, Mitchell Lane, Nathaniel Berg, Robert Yau, Wataru Hashimura (端村航)Oksana Tyvodar25Antoine Cantin, Artem Melikian (Артем Мелікян), Callum Hales-Jepp, Henrik Buus Aagaard, Louis Cormier, Timothy Sun, Tomáš Novotný, Wojciech Knott, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Bhanu Savan Kodam24Antoine Cantin, Chia-Liang Tai (戴嘉良), Daniel Sheppard, Jayden McNeill, Kim Jokinen, Robert Yau, Shivam Bansal, Tim Major, Vincent Hartanto UtomoAdam Polkowski23Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Cornelius Dieckmann, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Lucas Wesche, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Gabriela Gierasimiuk23Ainesh Sevellaraja, Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Feliks Zemdegs, Jan Bentlage, Robert Yau, Vincent Hartanto UtomoTeemu Tiinanen23Andreas Pohl, Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Linus Fresz, Sébastien Auroux, Tim Reynolds, Walker Welch, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Dan Sarnelli22Bence Barát, Callum Hales-Jepp, Corey Sakowski, Daniel Sheppard, Jan Bentlage, Linus Fresz, Simon Westlund, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Walker WelchEmilien Fabre22Bence Barát, Emanuel Rheinert, Erik Akkersdijk, Evan Liu, Jorge Castillo Matas, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Ric Donati22Antoine Cantin, Christopher Olson, Jayden McNeill, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Mats Valk, Przemysław Kaleta, Robert Yau, Thompson ClarkeShanghong Li (李尚鸿)22Bence Barát, Daniel Gracia Ortiz, Daniel Sheppard, Daniel Wallin, Emanuel Rheinert, Jan Bentlage, Nathan Dwyer, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Alessandro Nicolì21Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Jan Bentlage, Kim Jokinen, Louis Cormier, Robert Yau, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)Anyu Zhang (张安宇)21Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Dmitry Zvyagintsev, Feliks Zemdegs, Ivan Torgashov, John Brechon, Kevin Costello III, Lucas Wesche, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Luis Davila21Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Feliks Zemdegs, Jorge Castillo Matas, Lucas Wesche, Milán Baticz, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Nurym Kudaibergen21Dan Cohen, Dmitry Zvyagintsev, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Hunor Bózsing, Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Lucas Wesche, Robert Yau, Wojciech KnottMulun Yin (阴目仑)20Antoine Cantin, Feliks Zemdegs, Louis Cormier, Mats Valk, Michał Pleskowicz, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Mátyás Kuti20Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, David Woner, Evan Liu, Maarten Smit, Walker Welch, Wojciech Knott, Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Zijia Feng (冯子甲)Andrew Sopchak19Antoine Cantin, Dan Cohen, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Milán Baticz, Robert Yau, Rowe Hessler, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Jialin Zhou19Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard, Erik Akkersdijk, Hendry Cahyadi, Jan Bentlage, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Qianchuan Gui (桂黔川)19Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Feliks Zemdegs, Jayden McNeill, Louis Cormier, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, SeungBeom Cho (조승범), Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Tomoki Kubo (久保友樹)19Ainesh Sevellaraja, Andreas Pohl, Callum Hales-Jepp, Chester Lian, Corey Sakowski, Jakob Kogler, Kai Jiptner, Taku Yanai (矢内拓), Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Tomasz Kaczorowski18Ben Whitmore, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Jorge Castillo Matas, Louis Cormier, Michał Pleskowicz, Rami Sbahi, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Howie Craig17Ainesh Sevellaraja, Antoine Cantin, Callum Hales-Jepp, Feliks Zemdegs, Marcin Zalewski, Riley Woo, Simon Westlund, Timothy Sun, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Mats Bergsten17Ainesh Sevellaraja, Callum Hales-Jepp, Chester Lian, Corey Sakowski, Dmitry Karyakin, Jakob Kogler, Kai Jiptner, Oleg Gritsenko, Oliver FrostChetan Roger Dhanjal16Daniel Wallin, Evan Liu, Jan Bentlage, Jayden McNeill, Lee Chiang (蔣礪), Mitchell Lane, Miłosz Gdula, Rami Sbahi, SeungBeom Cho (조승범)Yuta Okada (岡田雄太)16Bence Barát, Callum Hales-Jepp, Marcin Zalewski, Milán Baticz, Riley Woo, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Wojciech Szatanowski, Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)Aakash Josh15Antoine Cantin, Evan Liu, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Michał Pleskowicz, Mitchell Lane, Robert Yau, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Wojciech KnottEmric Månsson15Bálint Bodor, Chris Wall, Feliks Zemdegs, Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Louis Cormier, Lucas Wesche, Matic Omulec, Sebastian Weyer, Simon WestlundMattias Claesson15Antoine Piau, Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Emanuel Rheinert, Maarten Smit, Mats Valk, Nathan Dwyer, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Michał Dusiński15Bartłomiej Sordyl, Blake Thompson, Daniel Wallin, Jabari Nuruddin, Kit Clement, Michał Krasowski, Oswaldo Antonio Pajuelo Puppo, Rafał Waryszak, Tomek BogdanikPatryk Kozieł15Daniel Wallin, Evan Liu, Ivan Zabrodin, Jayden McNeill, Mason Langenderfer, Miłosz Gdula, Rami Sbahi, SeungBeom Cho (조승범), Tim MajorSławomir Kapka15Antoine Cantin, Christopher Olson, Cornelius Dieckmann, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Marcin Zalewski, Simon Westlund, Walker Welch, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Zhouheng Sun (孙舟横)15Antoine Cantin, Cornelius Dieckmann, Feliks Zemdegs, Louis Cormier, Mats Valk, Michał Pleskowicz, Robert Yau, Rowe Hessler, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Jun-Hyuk Jang14Cornelius Dieckmann, Feliks Zemdegs, Louis Cormier, Mats Valk, Michał Pleskowicz, Robert Yau, SeungBeom Cho (조승범), Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Misael Gómez Soria14Ainesh Sevellaraja, Andreas Pohl, Callum Hales-Jepp, Corey Sakowski, Daniel Sheppard, Jakob Kogler, Marcin Zalewski, Riley Woo, Vincent Hartanto UtomoTaihei Okamoto (岡本泰平)14Bence Barát, Dan Cohen, Emanuel Rheinert, Guus de Wit, Lucas Wesche, Michael Young, Nathan Dwyer, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Aria Zolfaghari13Antoine Cantin, Bhargav Narasimhan, Chia-Wei Lu (呂家維), Cornelius Dieckmann, Jayden McNeill, Kevin Costello III, Mats Valk, Michał Pleskowicz, Przemysław KaletaFreddy Fernández Córdova13Daniel Wallin, Evan Liu, Ivan Zabrodin, Jayden McNeill, Jonatan Kłosko, Kim Jokinen, Miłosz Gdula, Nathan Dwyer, SeungBeom Cho (조승범)Alex Koroglu11Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Christopher Olson, Dan Cohen, Feliks Zemdegs, Jakub Kipa, Mats Valk, Michał Pleskowicz, Robert Yau, SeungBeom Cho (조승범)Hongbin Chang (常宏彬)11Ainesh Sevellaraja, Anton Rostovikov, Bence Barát, Kaijun Lin (林恺俊), Marcin Zalewski, Riley Woo, Taku Yanai (矢内拓), Tim Wong, Tomoyuki Hiraide (平出智之)Wojciech Moska11Bence Barát, Gabriel Dechichi Barbar, Kabyanil Talukdar, Kaijun Lin (林恺俊), Marcin Zalewski, Sei Sugama (洲鎌星), Tim Wong, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Yuhui Xu (许宇辉)6Francisco Javier Lemes Sáez, Gabriel Alejandro Orozco Casillas, Kabyanil Talukdar, Kaijun Lin (林恺俊), Marcin Kowalczyk, Marcin Zalewski, Noah Arthurs, Sebastiano Tronto, Taku Yanai (矢内拓)Haiyan Zhuang (庄海燕)4Alessandro Solito, Grzegorz Jałocha, Kabyanil Talukdar, Kaijun Lin (林恺俊), Marcell Endrey, Marcin Kowalczyk, Marcin Zalewski, Noah Arthurs, Preeda Hongpimolmas (ปรีดา หงส์พิมลมาศ)






Spoiler: 38 People with 10 nemeses




*Name**Events**Nemeses*Heorhii Titov (Георгій Тітов)29Andreas Pohl, Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Callum Hales-Jepp, Corey Sakowski, Daniel Sheppard, Jakob Kogler, Riley Woo, Simon Westlund, Vincent Hartanto UtomoDušan Zakelšek28Antoine Cantin, Corey Sakowski, Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Jan Bentlage, John Brechon, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Sébastien Auroux, Vincent Hartanto UtomoMimmi Leckius28Ainesh Sevellaraja, Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Callum Hales-Jepp, Corey Sakowski, Daniel Sheppard, Jan Bentlage, Simon Westlund, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Teo Bin Jie28Bence Barát, Evan Liu, John Brechon, Kevin Costello III, Louis Cormier, Lucas Wesche, Robert Yau, Walker Welch, Wilhelm Kilders, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Xiaobo Jin (金晓波)26Bence Barát, Emanuel Rheinert, Evan Liu, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Lucas Wesche, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)José Garrido24Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Evan Liu, Feliks Zemdegs, Jan Bentlage, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Rami Sbahi, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Erwan de Lépinau23Antoine Cantin, Erik Akkersdijk, Evan Liu, Feliks Zemdegs, Lucas Wesche, Milán Baticz, Sei Sugama (洲鎌星), Simon Westlund, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Miguel de Jesús Ruiz Huerta23Antoine Cantin, Corey Sakowski, Daniel Sheppard, Daniel Wallin, Evan Liu, Ivan Zabrodin, Jan Bentlage, Mason Langenderfer, Rami Sbahi, Walker WelchLudwig Choi22Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Dániel Varga, Evan Liu, Jan Bentlage, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Wojciech Szatanowski, Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪), Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Pablo Grasböck22Antoine Cantin, Dmitry Zvyagintsev, Feliks Zemdegs, Hunor Bózsing, John Brechon, Kevin Costello III, Louis Cormier, Nathan Dwyer, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Victor Colin22Antoine Cantin, Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Ivan Torgashov, Kevin Costello III, Louis Cormier, Mats Valk, Pavel Yushkevich, Robert Yau, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Víctor Manuel Zapién Luna22Alexis Rodrigo Cazu Mendoza, Antoine Cantin, Drew Brads, Evan Liu, Ivan Zabrodin, Jan Bentlage, Jayden McNeill, Kim Jokinen, Lee Chiang (蔣礪), Robert YauAndrea Lo Sardo21Antoine Cantin, Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, Jakub Kipa, John Brechon, Jorge Castillo Matas, Louis Cormier, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Giulio Grammatica21Dan Cohen, Evan Liu, Feliks Zemdegs, Jayden McNeill, John Brechon, Mats Valk, Rami Sbahi, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Mok Mun Wai (莫滿懷)21Antoine Cantin, Bhargav Narasimhan, Evan Liu, John Brechon, Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Louis Cormier, Lucas Wesche, Rami Sbahi, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Staš Zupanc21Antoine Cantin, Blake Thompson, Evan Liu, Hunor Bózsing, John Brechon, Louis Cormier, Nathan Dwyer, Przemysław Kaleta, Robert Yau, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Lee Jin-Hyung (이진형)20Akash Rupela, Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Lucas Wesche, Milán Baticz, Simon Westlund, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)Tomas Jankauskas20Antoine Cantin, Ciarán Beahan, Evan Liu, Louis Cormier, Lucas Wesche, Mitchell Lane, Przemysław Kaleta, Robert Yau, Wojciech Knott, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Diego Fraile19Antoine Cantin, Drew Brads, Jayden McNeill, John Brechon, Kim Jokinen, Louis Cormier, Rami Sbahi, Robert Yau, SeungBeom Cho (조승범), Vincent Hartanto UtomoDominik Pasztetnik19Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Bhargav Narasimhan, Corey Sakowski, Daniel Sheppard, Daniel Wallin, Evan Liu, Jan Bentlage, John Brechon, Kim JokinenIlya Zabrodsky19Daniel Sheppard, Evan Liu, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Kim Jokinen, Louis Cormier, Rami Sbahi, Robert Yau, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Wojciech SzatanowskiGrzegorz Prokopczyk18AJ Blair, Ainesh Sevellaraja, Dan Cohen, Daniel Sheppard, Jan Bentlage, Lucas Wesche, Rami Sbahi, Robert Yau, Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Micha Zahnd18Feliks Zemdegs, Jayden McNeill, Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Kevin Costello III, Louis Cormier, Morten Arborg, Robert Yau, Sei Sugama (洲鎌星), SeungBeom Cho (조승범), Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Jakob Fiechter17Daniel Wallin, Evan Liu, Ivan Zabrodin, Jayden McNeill, Kennan LeJeune, Mason Langenderfer, Rami Sbahi, Rok Glinšek, SeungBeom Cho (조승범), Tim MajorMarek Padlewski16Antoine Cantin, Erik Akkersdijk, Evan Liu, Feliks Zemdegs, Jan Bentlage, Jayden McNeill, Louis Cormier, Mitchell Lane, Robert Yau, Simon WestlundMax Wang16Bence Barát, Christopher Olson, Drew Brads, Jayden McNeill, Louis Cormier, Lucas Etter, Przemysław Kaleta, Robert Yau, SeungBeom Cho (조승범), Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)Aan Candra Nugroho15Ainesh Sevellaraja, Andreas Pohl, Corey Sakowski, Daniel Sheppard, Grzegorz Jałocha, Jakob Kogler, Marcin Zalewski, Taku Yanai (矢内拓), Ville Seppänen, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Guan Ying Chen (陳冠穎)15Dan Cohen, Feliks Zemdegs, Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Lucas Wesche, Mats Valk, Robert Yau, Sei Sugama (洲鎌星), SeungBeom Cho (조승범), Syuhei Omura (大村周平), Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Junyan Wu (吴俊彦)15Daniel Sheppard, Daniel Wallin, Evan Liu, Javier Tirado Ortiz, Kit Clement, Maarten Smit, Nathaniel Berg, Niko Ronkainen, Wojciech Knott, Zijia Feng (冯子甲)Ryosuke Mondo (門戸良介)15Ainesh Sevellaraja, Antoine Cantin, Bence Barát, Callum Hales-Jepp, Corey Sakowski, Daniel Sheppard, Jan Bentlage, Marcin Zalewski, Riley Woo, Simon WestlundMegh Deshmukh13Anders Berggren, Christopher Olson, Feliks Zemdegs, Ihor Bilchenko (Ігор Більченко), Jayden McNeill, John Brechon, Jorge Castillo Matas, Keaton Ellis, Lucas Etter, Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)Peiyan Li (利沛焰)13Cornelius Dieckmann, Dmitry Dobrjakov, John Brechon, Kanneti Sae Han (คันธ์เนตี แซ่ห่าน), Mats Valk, Michał Pleskowicz, Robert Yau, Shuto Ueno (上野柊斗), Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Wojciech SzatanowskiFelipe da Cruz Bueno12Brúnó Bereczki, Drew Brads, Fyodor Ivanov, Jakub Wolniewicz, Jules Desjardin, Oscar Roth Andersen, Riadi Arsandi, Samuel Antônio Araújo de Jesus, Tim Major, Yohei Oka (岡要平)Zijian Chen (陈梓键)12Alexander Olleta del Molino, Anton Krokhmal (Антон Крохмаль), Bence Barát, Daniel Sheppard, Emanuel Rheinert, Jan Bentlage, Marcin Stachura, Sébastien Auroux, Tim Reynolds, Walker WelchHarris Chan11Antoine Cantin, Cornelius Dieckmann, Feliks Zemdegs, Gabriel Dechichi Barbar, Jakub Kipa, Rowe Hessler, Sei Sugama (洲鎌星), Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)Łukasz Ciałoń9Erik Akkersdijk, Feliks Zemdegs, John Brechon, Jorge Castillo Matas, Louis Cormier, Michał Pleskowicz, Rami Sbahi, Robert Yau, Simon Westlund, Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Sesi Cadmus8Ainesh Sevellaraja, Bence Barát, Gabriel Dechichi Barbar, Kabyanil Talukdar, Kaijun Lin (林恺俊), Linus Fresz, Marcin Zalewski, Riley Woo, Taku Yanai (矢内拓), Tim WongHyeon Kyo Kyoung5Alexander Lau, Antoine Cantin, Bill Wang, Cornelius Dieckmann, Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Michał Pleskowicz, Robert Yau, Rowe Hessler, Sei Sugama (洲鎌星)



>>>


----------



## yoinneroid (May 11, 2015)

lolyay 33 events XD
oh and yay still no nemesis


----------



## guysensei1 (May 11, 2015)

Username said:


> Can someone make an updated Nemesis list? (just tell me if a somewhat recent one exists, haven't been checking this place recently)



Can someone explain this nemesis thing to me? I don't get it


----------



## Username (May 11, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Can someone explain this nemesis thing to me? I don't get it



A nemesis = someone who has faster official times than you in every event you've done.


----------



## guysensei1 (May 11, 2015)

Username said:


> A nemesis = someone who has faster official times than you in every event you've done.



Must they have the same event set as you?


----------



## DuffyEdge (May 11, 2015)

*** I have 4 nemeses now. This is embarrassing. I'll get it down to 0 in the next couple of comps.


----------



## Isaac Lai (May 11, 2015)

Username said:


> A nemesis = someone who has faster official times than you in every event you've done.



Then how can you have 33 events?


----------



## guysensei1 (May 11, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Then how can you have 33 events?


Single and average?


----------



## supercavitation (May 11, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Must they have the same event set as you?



They can have done more events, but they must have done each of the events you've done.


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 11, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Must they have the same event set as you?



No. I nemesize Piti Pichedpan, even though I've done more events.


----------



## BboyArchon (May 11, 2015)

If I understood well, a nemesis is a person that beats you in every event you competed.

For example: I have 2 nemesis: Antoine Cantin, Daniel Sheppard. They are the only people that beat me in everything!


----------



## Genius4Jesus (May 11, 2015)

I think it will be a little bit difficult to rid of my 1 nemesis, Feliks Zemdegs...


----------



## yoinneroid (May 11, 2015)

Genius4Jesus said:


> I think it will be a little bit difficult to rid of my 1 nemesis, Feliks Zemdegs...



do feet 
or getting slightly better at skewb will do too


----------



## Wilhelm (May 11, 2015)

DuffyEdge said:


> *** I have 4 nemeses now. This is embarrassing. I'll get it down to 0 in the next couple of comps.



I know that feeling . It took me quite long to get rid of them. Mostly because this jerk Evan decided to improve at 7x7 a whole bunch and made it friggin hard for me to beat him there because in every other event he's way better. I don't really like the fact that he's coming closer again


----------



## Genius4Jesus (May 11, 2015)

yoinneroid said:


> do feet
> or getting slightly better at skewb will do too



Good point. I really average 6 on skewb anyway, I just don't care in comp. 

And feet = no.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 11, 2015)

Genius4Jesus said:


> I think it will be a little bit difficult to rid of my 1 nemesis, Feliks Zemdegs...



Just wait until I get a decent 4x4 single


----------



## Iggy (May 16, 2015)

Wow 291 people don't have any nemeses now gj


----------



## guysensei1 (May 16, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Wow 291 people don't have any nemeses now gj



then there's me


----------



## kinch2002 (May 16, 2015)

There is 1 case of the first 4 times of an average being the same, but I suspect a results error and have contacted the delegate

There are 42 cases of the first 3 times of an average being the same
29 cases of them are FM means covering a total of 61 rounds, as there is a 3-way and a 4-way tie
6 of them are in magic
1 is another suspected results error
The rest are as follows:
3.58,3.58,3.43,3.43,5.21 - Matthew Chang - mmagic - StanfordFall2009
3.58,3.58,3.43,4.59,3.16 - Nicolas Gertner - 222 - USNationals2014

4.82,4.65,5.19,4.28,DNF - Zihao Wang (王子豪) - mmagic - HangzhouOpen2012
4.82,4.65,5.19,5.57,4.32 - Tomasz Kiedrowicz - pyram - PLSMarina2014

7.43,8.02,7.11,6.78,8.09 - Dmitry Lavrov - pyram - MoscowSpringOpen2015
7.43,8.02,7.11,8.56,6.21 - Dhanayush Raninga - pyram - TechfestCubeMania2013

DNF,8.41,7.63,8.78,8.11 - Dmitry Dobrjakov - 333 - CCCAutumnOpen2014
DNF,8.41,7.63,9.25,6.88 - Damian Suarez - 222 - PrincetonSpring2013

14.66,13.55,13.66,DNF,12.86 - Alejandro Aguado Barahona - 333 - BasauriOpen2010
14.66,13.55,13.66,10.55,16.38 - Lucas Etter - pyram - Indiana2012

15.71,15.66,15.91,13.33,16.28 - Lars Vandenbergh - 333 - ZonhovenOpen2013
15.71,15.66,15.91,23.4,15.27 - Clément Gallet - 333 - BreizhOpen2011


----------



## Hssandwich (May 16, 2015)

Wilhelm said:


> There ya go
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 291 People with 0 nemeses
> ...



Dammit jay
Oh well, I just need a decent 3BLD.


----------



## ottozing (May 16, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Dammit jay
> Oh well, I just need a decent 3BLD.



"decent"


----------



## Antonie faz fan (May 17, 2015)

Wilhelm said:


> There ya go
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 291 People with 0 nemeses
> ...



i found an error in myself, jayden mcneill is my nemesis


----------



## Mollerz (May 17, 2015)

Antonie faz fan said:


> i found an error in myself, jayden mcneill is my nemesis



This was before the results from Canberra came in, so he nemesized you in like the last 3 days.


----------



## Hssandwich (May 17, 2015)

ottozing said:


> "decent"



I mean for me. I average around 2:30.


----------



## Torch (May 18, 2015)

What's the largest competition with competitors of only one nationality?


----------



## Sebastien (May 18, 2015)

Torch said:


> What's the largest competition with competitors of only one nationality?





Spoiler: Top 100 Competitions with most competitors and only one nationality



competitionId	countryId	Competitors
IndianCubeChallenge2013	India	178
BeijingSummerOpen2009	China	162
KrakowCubingSpree2014	Poland	147
ShenyangOpen2014	China	147
SLSJastrzebie2013	Poland	147
Clasico2015	Mexico	145
NanjingSpring2015	China	132
IranOpen2012	Iran	123
IndonesianOpen2011	Indonesia	122
France2012	France	121
SESCSantos2011	Brazil	120
JoanaDArcOpen2014	Brazil	119
DuanwuFestivalOpen2009	China	119
MathSocOpen2015	India	117
BrasileiroVerao2014	Brazil	116
PragyanOpen2011	India	115
GeniusKidIndiaOpen2014	India	113
JakartaCeriaOpen2010	Indonesia	112
SESCSantos2012	Brazil	109
SESCSantoAmaro2014	Brazil	107
SLSZaglebie2013	Poland	107
BrasileiroInverno2014	Brazil	103
SaoPauloOpen2013	Brazil	101
LawrenceSpring2015	USA	101
IGARubik2014	Guatemala	101
DJSpeedcubing2012	India	100
OficinaOpen2012	Brazil	99
VITCubeOpen2013	India	97
NanjingNormalUniveristy2013	China	97
PBSmashathon2015	India	96
HarbinOpen2014	China	96
NanjingSpringOpen2010	China	93
IsraelChampionship2014	Israel	92
CubingATMOSphere2013	India	92
Ags2014	Mexico	91
SPOpen2014	Brazil	91
NanjingSpring2011	China	90
CUCEIchampionship2014	Mexico	90
HenanOpen2010	China	90
ChangchunOpen2010	China	90
CampeonatoNacional2013	Chile	88
ChojniceOpen2013	Poland	88
CubeFactory2013	Poland	87
SESCPompeia2013	Brazil	87
BeheshtiCubingDays2014	Iran	87
HefeiSpring2014	China	85
IIOpenArguedas2014	Peru	85
SanLuisGonzaga2014	Colombia	84
RadomOpen2013	Poland	84
ShenyangOpen2013	China	83
UtahPiOpen2015	USA	82
France2011	France	82
SIGI2015	Mexico	82
JakartaSpeedcubing2011	Indonesia	82
SESCInterlagos2013	Brazil	80
TechfestCubeMania2013	India	80
Arguedas2013	Peru	80
BrasiliaOpen2014	Brazil	79
ZhejiangUniversity2013	China	79
CubingV12014	India	79
Japan2006	Japan	79
BackToThePalace2014	Peru	78
Japan2005	Japan	78
WeifangOpen2013	China	78
UTOpen2011	Japan	77
SESCSantoAmaro2015	Brazil	77
MumbaiSummerOpen2014	India	77
Israel2011	Israel	76
XiamenOpen2013	China	76
NewAvgeOpen2015	Peru	76
VITRubiksCubeChallenge2014	India	76
ShantouOpen2014	China	75
DalianOpen2013	China	75
ChongqingOpen2014	China	75
MaruCubeKidsDay2015	Taiwan	74
France2009	France	74
OsakaOpen2009	Japan	74
NanjingWinter2012	China	73
CMIOpen2012	India	73
NanjingSpring2014	China	73
GuiyangOpen2012	China	73
ShandongSpringOpen2014	China	72
ExcelliteCubeOpen2014	India	72
KashiwaOpen2008	Japan	71
GoianiaOpen2011	Brazil	71
PlazaDeLasAmericas2014	Colombia	71
IsraelOpen2010	Israel	71
NanjingWinter2010	China	70
LevittownOpen2012	USA	70
MogiOpen2014	Brazil	70
DelhiOpen2013	India	69
ChongqingOpen2013	China	69
Valeparaibano2013	Brazil	69
MetepecOpen2012	Mexico	69
CCFCFall2013	USA	69
XianCherryBlossom2014	China	69
ShandongOpen2012	China	69
MinskWinter2014	Belarus	69
WuhanOpen2012	China	68
KrakowOpen2013	Poland	68





Spoiler: SQL



SELECT competitionId, countryId, count(distinct personId) as Competitors 
FROM `Results` 
GROUP BY competitionId
HAVING count(distinct countryId) = 1
ORDER BY Competitors DESC


----------



## Sebastien (May 18, 2015)

In addition, here is the amount of such competitions per country:



Spoiler



countryId	Competitions
China	94
USA	60
India	56
Brazil	54
Indonesia	45
Japan	43
Poland	35
Philippines	29
Italy	25
France	22
Peru	21
Spain	21
Chile	17
Mexico	14
Taiwan	14
Venezuela	13
Colombia	12
Vietnam	11
Finland	9
Iran	8
Denmark	7
Thailand	7
Korea	7
Sweden	7
Argentina	5
Canada	5
Russia	5
Germany	5
Romania	5
Guatemala	4
Australia	3
Dominican Republic	3
Netherlands	3
Israel	3
Belarus	2
New Zealand	2
Ukraine	2
Malaysia	2
Turkey	1
Estonia	1
Hungary	1
Norway	1


----------



## ottozing (May 18, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> I mean for me. I average around 2:30.



Even then you wouldn't need one decent by your standards. You could go safe/fail and still beat my blind single


----------



## Ollie (May 19, 2015)

Top 50 people with the most world records?


----------



## Sebastien (May 19, 2015)

There you go:



Spoiler: Top 50 people with the most world records set



personName	WRs
Feliks Zemdegs	67
Erik Akkersdijk	33
Stefan Pochmann	21
Shotaro Makisumi (牧角章太郎)	21
Michał Halczuk	19
Mátyás Kuti	17
Chris Hardwick	16
Dan Cohen	16
Marcin Kowalczyk	13
Marcell Endrey	13
Lars Vandenbergh	13
Yuxuan Wang (王宇轩)	12
Anssi Vanhala	12
Lin Chen (陈霖)	12
Gunnar Krig	10
Kevin Hays	10
Ryan Patricio	10
Sebastian Weyer	10
Yohei Oka (岡要平)	9
Yu Nakajima (中島悠)	8
Jaap Scherphuis	8
Leyan Lo	8
Bingliang Li (李炳良)	8
Ville Seppänen	7
Haiyan Zhuang (庄海燕)	7
Oscar Roth Andersen	7
Bence Barát	7
Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)	6
Bálint Bodor	6
Frank Morris	6
Takayuki Ookusa (大艸尊之)	6
Edouard Chambon	6
Oliver Frost	6
Grzegorz Prusak	5
Máté Horváth	5
Grzegorz Łuczyna	5
Jonatan Kłosko	5
Bob Burton	5
Evan Liu	5
Sébastien Auroux	5
Michał Pleskowicz	5
Kåre Krig	4
Simon Westlund	4
Chris Dzoan	4
Keisuke Hiraya (平谷啓輔)	4
Piotr Michał Padlewski	4
Yu Da-Hyun	4
Michael Fung	4
Łukasz Ciałoń	4
Frédérick Badie	4





Spoiler: SQL



SELECT personName, sum(IF(regionalSingleRecord="WR",1,0)+IF(regionalAverageRecord="WR",1,0)) WRs
FROM `Results`
GROUP BY personId
ORDER BY WRs desc
LIMIT 50


----------



## Isaac Lai (May 19, 2015)

Out of all the people who have never competed in 3x3, who has the lowest sum of ranks?


----------



## Skullush (May 19, 2015)

Fastest first official solve for each event?
for example, Feliks' first official 3x3 solve was a 10.71


----------



## joshsailscga (May 19, 2015)

Skullush said:


> Fastest first official solve for each event?
> for example, Feliks' first official 3x3 solve was a 10.71



PenguinsDon'tFly from this forum recently got a 9.16 for his first official solve at National Capital 2015.


----------



## Robert-Y (May 20, 2015)

Spoiler: Sum of all ranks of preferred winner determining formats of all events



Using data from WCA_export045_20150519.tsv.zip and Stefan's Sum of WCA Ranks tool.


*Pos**Cubers**Sum**333bf**444bf**555bf**333mbf**333
avg**444
avg**555
avg**222
avg**333oh
avg**333fm
avg**333ft
avg**minx
avg**pyram
avg**sq1
avg**clock
avg**skewb
avg**666
avg**777
avg*1Yu Nakajima (中島悠)*912*5225111085525*8*5360141*8*2787304613416262Antoine Cantin*1380*1121036981138110680*1*232136249130363088943Feliks Zemdegs*1591*531463205*1**2**1**6**2**7**715**7*10565218123*2**2*4Vincent Hartanto Utomo*1718*9434914836*6*226178515075*7*8479142357255Robert Yau*1790*413*296**145*355192012295029621942261298825316Evan Liu*1881*2497564148223891011071664465129161128*1*2861427Daniel Sheppard*1892*7911*7*1132213016478399*4*681227771121011221148Lucas Wesche*1893*1501138412915432*5*1731462960*8*41827202149*6**8*9John Brechon*2137*1837490381134413964174242694370100129272302010Bence Barát*2196*37647586157100342533013226783603632922912*5*11Louis Cormier*2246*646*296**145*234715752346110317*2*4113686209312512Simon Westlund*2406*138775766957283763804464*4*123118110755657913Jan Bentlage*3157*22672538959534448985344*9*56101153961174115912814Emanuel Rheinert*3247*29391132123913411250270*4*274654357*3*360282378015Ivan Zabrodin*3425*343114104160438208175146510123741663413382826646716Dan Cohen*3440*203183*145*313140512930121*498*27012616113108997223017Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호)*3516*3265*145*43411313249131*498*17915346159969293535618Carlos Méndez García-Barroso*3572*206*296**145*854620317412116964432471561506055322935519Erik Akkersdijk*3601*316258*145*32955224085305*498*2753151252161771498420Walker Welch*3609*3251228779599296115169710291721892452174573964121Christopher Olson*3686*256179*145*34888121162*3*14720333250239328611013411216522Mats Valk*3715*475*296**145*739*3**3*2024132236833832856341487174023Wojciech Knott*3720*837*296**145*47723227102343132249*7*149130199*4*1788113224Kevin Costello III*3761*714*296**145*770*9**4*32931414125148324416331139201425Nathan Dwyer*3976*513*296**145*347202126135129325113*715*103295157417511815026Jorge Castillo Matas*4120*113*296**145*30930315610597324*498**715*127113188245255805127Callum Hales-Jepp*4315*10620143578328834011924811321695493426360930728928Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)*4323*214*296**145*18711190280123232033423162095869321431239029Jayden McNeill*4379*1873*296**145**967*465593*5*1862322841735159*1*5214930Maarten Smit*4612*1711269411825841630811447551574991618912103419631631Justin Thomas*4706*305*296**145*1663397381285309*498**715*7644741125752*10*4332Akash Rupela*4809*109811371272123962393573002392103885698245946323820333Daniel Wallin*4871*257141*145*21430637179119550827219630914083*4**7*53839434Hunor Bózsing*4912*1022*296**145*8898646358826174*715*21544228933829324535Corey Sakowski*4959*722825508255013405375031672272531401814575920239236Wojciech Szatanowski*5072*100*296**145*963172335511731856220643322985424126938829437Ainesh Sevellaraja*5111*25*7*1712397606623227639*498*21711820807735370948638Kim Jokinen*5181*221180*145*41715024743114628073541427405687818056249539Rami Sbahi*5218*624282*145*116144154702*2*2702912572770211*3**1553*81740SeungBeom Cho (조승범)*5291*361*296**145**967*673646*8*67*498**715*14342115*1623*22439741Dániel Varga*5395*461*296**145*22954030919524934416124837227227141156716715842Riley Woo*5531*2433683410427344213428530813816385749351950457058243Sebastian Werb*5593*10570*145*124410346459309282*498*904754727353445346828044Mitchell Lane*5603**2697**296**145**967*1403599801621941439211917512636445345Jakob Kogler*5674*683221196401791105506998924769448210506545911515546AJ Blair*5791*254*296**145*13370245532145771110399165601669335751032347Wilhelm Kilders*5876*793270*145*54362938823749449620339642745910811478682848Milán Baticz*5882*74166*145*29083666761113*498*27855239169140*3326*555749Andy Denney*6049*524*296**145*615103257211181401182*715*1587644514806525724450Hendry Cahyadi*6065*180144*145*260100188154160242*498*57375173*1911*12055734645551Dmitry Zvyagintsev*6186*918*296**145**967*87444912624134*715*2915392691034508211952Michael Gottlieb*6196*480*296**145**967*39314466680122*498**715*142627166173491672453Wataru Hashimura (端村航)*6232*467*296**145**967*258444267470608629711747953910616746927454Yu Sajima (佐島優)*6335*489*296**145**967*666972326325*498*1922240368621100516556155Ihor Bilchenko (Ігор Більченко)*6367*858*296**145*3831138636111021120945785129193018220931635956Ben Whitmore*6395*4352641355741915883063671415045322865915236354736223857Matic Omulec*6398*1034*296**145*554420249103350898150218*5*235144515922827858Sébastien Auroux*6403*309881291421139490785102983*1*1278001173012721236528659Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)*6406*493551172286212228161354*498**3*146681205295142028417460Chunyu Zhang (张春雨)*6539*2076249587136739516920410501344774501481114944261149561Michael Young*6623*422291*145*74273440345540720026*715*2676121840518934724562Cornelius Dieckmann*6632*90110114178*6*676443*6*62*715*410716399675264016017763Daniel Cano Salgado*6644*616*296**145*776527258245708322*498*801445164669355017522964Henri Gerber*6755*1034*296**145*590390271258416614*498*3343230160752911514817765Jakub Kipa*6775*177*296**145*3263219714823139*498**1*15974*1911**1623*42220140366Jiawen Wu (吴嘉文)*6782*1611018126890333250326570420914749852356227326048650667Sei Sugama (洲鎌星)*6800*929213618828121810235*498**715*70472109313261794696068Austin Reed*6814*362249*145*25641034259043751*498*389296221142262103438943569Timothy Sun*6816*13261471532323702123838051343508120415313199570367170José Leonardo Chaparro Prieto*6852*504*296**145*14727431550040765823945028539225483121118224971Xiao Hu (胡霄)*6921*417*296**145*950640206269592287209*715*46564021532214526514372Shuto Ueno (上野柊斗)*6936*19076961561781182221694713*715*1255144574*1623*31753950473Lucas Etter*6941*1315*296**145**967**5*1680*1*123*498**715*58816753750515527655274Jure Gregorc*6970*1029*296**145*71996278154231490182*715*10060861714335343537975Ivan Torgashov*7046*775*296**145**967*212793616099194*715*746215969767625232376Marcin Zalewski*7113**2*12324010131118230167*498*5257186*1911**1623*113541418977Qingbin Chen (陈庆斌)*7141*310*296**145*24359519410932233103*715**2393*684916382622328278Mattia Furlan*7175*816*296**145**967*27475*3*249545*498**715*145278*1911*51202*4**1*79Jakob Obleser*7204*1115*296**145**967*197351277407569*498*30017520665323459710511280Yi-Fan Wu (吳亦凡)*7223*1643*296**145**967*51141614925*498**715*9135113042365883411881Dmitry Aniskin*7365*1965*296**145*847117164327134126239*715*6750941721624051432782Tim Wong*7371*264366*5*2523814093923093*715*1386775111224310887514583Zhiyang Chen (陈至扬)*7392*459268*145*46828388129188246*498*58015437752773198730139684Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)*7402*12794110194211044441683*498*398241021137858170049064285Nathan Soria*7427*1058*296**145**967*146431227194*498**715*637341207*1623*1515829186Viktor Ejlertsson*7453*990*296**145**967*745321390309744*498*2662583665901368219915187Linus Fresz*7457*33*5**8*42993432293611973*9**715*48387465529861126915388Thompson Clarke*7554*529*296**145*28365958677650194171217300100689195655865789Anders Berggren*7581*487*296**145*4776673965815601452036364085184874148363544390James Hamory*7692*1111*296**145**967*76148354647240161236444198246793106125131891Artem Melikian (Артем Мелікян)*7705*688*296**145*4554165079199122651231633316173252957515636Pavel Yushkevich*7705*1047*296**145*67214324528924011982*715*574673*1911*742891028993Bhargav Narasimhan*7716*158115*145*2672323041127173*6*9311846955987515981097128094Lee Chiang (蔣礪)*7912**2697**296**145**967*438177113289157*498**715*25055645543824013895Michał Pleskowicz*7942*384*296**145*4391814614622*4*6045222130116798*3326*58585396Nathaniel Berg*7951*1942*296**145**967*150209255550879*498*41836887513*3*4838324097Sungho Hong (홍성호)*7983*1459*296**145**967*12329120618332*498**715*4158722384962229457898Daniel Gracia Ortiz*7986*311*296**145*5994754087527078632438847825871524165868106899Jonathan Esparaz*8003*826*296**145**967*1135830922042*498**715*262328540*1623*428187446100Blake Thompson*8013**2697**296**145**967*12111018510758851*715*500393149452180129228


----------



## Robert-Y (May 20, 2015)

Spoiler: Sum of all non BLD Ranks



Using data from WCA_export045_20150519.tsv.zip and Stefan's Sum of WCA Ranks tool.


*Pos**Cubers**Sum**333**444**555**222**333oh**333fm**333ft**minx**pyram**sq1**clock**skewb**666**777**333
avg**444
avg**555
avg**222
avg**333oh
avg**333fm
avg**333ft
avg**minx
avg**pyram
avg**sq1
avg**clock
avg**skewb
avg**666
avg**777
avg*1Robert Yau*1312*61*7**9*903441862251111191432631192012295029621942261298825312Yu Nakajima (中島悠)*1725*7044*4*4073161134351236223818255525*8*5360141*8*2787304613416263Louis Cormier*2038*22726840376515*2*1411821432653130715752346110317*2*411368620931254Antoine Cantin*2279*2610911370*3*2401778841844195103101138110680*1*232136249130363088945Jayden McNeill*2360**5*537219279639911466681132962139465593*5*1862322841735159*1*521496Evan Liu*2397*86696911018465908816154*1*177033223891011071664465129161128*1*2861427Feliks Zemdegs*2837**3**2**1**7**1*23*1024**4*6255146249*2**2**1**2**1**6**2**7**715**7*10565218123*2**2*8John Brechon*2926*2289210233269620446195151177124212213441396417424269437010012927230209Mitchell Lane*3081*18478958265240145136147223637036461403599801621941439211917512636445310Lucas Wesche*3104*911620258101137671645641121349*5**9*15432*5*1731462960*8*41827202149*6**8*11Bence Barát*3536*1339419290237*9*19111093273136912*5*157100342533013226783603632922912*5*12Daniel Sheppard*3622*39781149277235165910510812120551219432213016478399*4*6812277711210112211413Vincent Hartanto Utomo*3625*68*10*25338133415612244119553463977836*6*226178515075*7*84791423572514Mats Valk*3989**2**6*18674141433243320182793982043*3**3*2024132236833832856341487174015Kevin Costello III*4076**9**4*3290692943137223651128429422*10**9**4*32931414125148324416331139201416Wojciech Knott*4150*34277837825635012150204205*5*2675716223227102343132249*7*149130199*4*1788113217Simon Westlund*4352*1697383801846570*3*1285712410777893957283763804464*4*123118110755657918Erik Akkersdijk*4476*81404214180163377104197169811847555224085305*498*2753151252161771498419Hunor Bózsing*5247*49294129721240*1024*20018226118110127348646358826174*715*21544228933829324520Jan Bentlage*5360*452332442139443236317010447766613115559534448985344*9*56101153961174115912821Emanuel Rheinert*5402*100365817724023371473571*6*3562913755913411250270*4*274654357*3*360282378022Ivan Zabrodin*5640*61619317641560496842166628327205585438208175146510123741663413382826646723Nathan Dwyer*5707*3501011692819765*1024*119302318933180191202126135129325113*715*103295157417511815024Dan Cohen*5726*1004113186208240168141122399817361424140512930121*498*27012616113108997223025Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호)*6025*982315174128240184155451481145358456711313249131*498*17915346159969293535626Christopher Olson*6054*151124231315235039346442238310428910020288121162*3*14720333250239328611013411216527Jorge Castillo Matas*6216*2011931062035141*1024*1718227622396948130315610597324*498**715*127113188245255805128Walker Welch*6435*758274187551023*9*1879833026786368247599296115169710291721892452174573964129Carlos Méndez García-Barroso*6516*12723511158219183550241262115768032784184620317412116964432471561506055322935530Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)*7122*11793193*10*351481317366866649218824943411190280123232033423162095869321431239031Blake Thompson*7468*17154198313441*1024*48065097455*6*13324012111018510758851*715*50039314945218012922832Rami Sbahi*8162*1512495364048065208325972269351177675144154702*2*2702912572770211*3**1553*81733Callum Hales-Jepp*8177*56036124037827724024914393775741740317378328834011924811321695493426360930728934Dániel Varga*8203*68033916721510013718136322332326964416912954030919524934416124837227227141156716715835Akash Rupela*8223*643052053551414812194094131534242682072242123962393573002392103885698245946323820336Wilhelm Kilders*8300*63640921046844929445442830521084116724062938823749449620339642745910811478682837Kim Jokinen*8350*24731234521538024056246272272752851940315024743114628073541427405687818056249538Przemysław Kaleta*8361*6122100110*7*240148282496391574129403263248231*3*150151127621466*1623*34393839Wataru Hashimura (端村航)*8397*31260177378861659815330665618066501308258444267470608629711747953910616746927440SeungBeom Cho (조승범)*8408*408699186191350*1024*146293133*2141*2456117673646*8*67*498**715*14342115*1623*22439741Maarten Smit*8489*2143663664534674164697378431780317132425841630811447551574991618912103419631642Dmitry Zvyagintsev*8508*25426468131294*1024*2444132031295692252087444912624134*715*2915392691034508211943Matic Omulec*8590*157223137669674294239*6*22966939015852420249103350898150218*5*235144515922827844Justin Thomas*8811*40510384942443416*1024*655532015474119483397381285309*498**715*7644741125752*10*4345Corey Sakowski*8841*415255312228534240243303159215468552763548255013405375031672272531401814575920239246Wojciech Szatanowski*8969*13516356425815413720944730610613051833542583172335511731856220643322985424126938829447Ihor Bilchenko (Ігор Більченко)*9176*175100306252214164737162518101581813543051138636111021120945785129193018220931635948Dmitry Aniskin*9257*121181383594211294*1024*71655346249225494297117164327134126239*715*6750941721624051432749Michael Gottlieb*9398*5911666436417324099216892015412910051012339314466680122*498**715*142627166173491672450Daniel Wallin*9618*39932461170763191722823126211013*4*64642130637179119550827219630914083*4**7*53839451Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)*9627*13312618948698183*3*114449194365896134158286212228161354*498**3*146681205295142028417452Nathaniel Berg*9723*2831741084866981093494403189464*2*103405220150209255550879*498*41836887513*3*4838324053AJ Blair*9725*6551414309624282941211771561069548040731070245532145771110399165601669335751032354Ben Whitmore*9766*163368421*3*3563505531475533443475363592791915883063671415045322865915236354736223855Daniel Cano Salgado*9805*5319620619232641677123730712361057233259527258245708322*498*801445164669355017522956Yi-Fan Wu (吳亦凡)*9838*98131115417*2300**1024*9752852542351573011351141614925*498**715*9135113042365883411857Michael Young*10064*54934828613936065*1024*2388512127722237129073440345540720026*715*2676121840518934724558Lee Chiang (蔣礪)*10116*377212163355328*2300**1024*272268164875153160438177113289157*498**715*25055645543824013859Jakub Kipa*10128*201961077096183*2*15486139210644171253853219714823139*498**1*15974*1911**1623*42220140360Riley Woo*10255*2517834425846129410920694941456514948744410427344213428530813816385749351950457058261Milán Baticz*10315*656577186198962776664123166*3593*547883666761113*498*27855239169140*3326*555762Ivan Torgashov*10359*1061143842521424083671534712407793982321212793616099194*715*746215969767625232363Lucas Etter*10424**7*5995141032078*1024*407150457531323392566*5*1680*1*123*498**715*58816753750515527655264Antonie Paterakis*10561*1682171972712014167313561824788072142792618514823220115023965554618249855717627226765Jure Gregorc*10605*182277173651322350*1024*14550479214642748035196278154231490182*715*10060861714335343537966Michał Halczuk*10773*22761*5*268385*2300*465103165214227388*4**6*18076*6*195355*498*4491191909*6*299569*3**4*67Jakob Kogler*10806*67012416068849965175809374484998761291206401791105506998924769448210506545911515568Ciarán Beahan*10821*3773130594202*2300*92344159323*2141*204*9*151662728457187*498*8342313333*1623*139*5*1869Xiao Hu (胡霄)*10923*795159132620304240*1024*57093620038865228149640206269592287209*715*46564021532214526514370Yu Sajima (佐島優)*10929*12336231012311917162471207757231028162629666972326325*498*1922240368621100516556171Sébastien Auroux*10958*698729700131643*2*13175593329333643133021139490785102983*1*1278001173012721236528672Anatoly Kim*11108*5384343574222882402843099625374583802511097213021866343398931330766955342264423412673James Hamory*11205*17922029783428357018056134223691282623635676148354647240161236444198246793106125131874Sebastian Werb*11212*50943133429036613686655134279464449518296410346459309282*498*904754727353445346828075Edward Lin*11439*953274338629425792111372549720702412345770545665*498*296893585674453154321430976Hendry Cahyadi*11476*2861671852264237535228941*2411*123428334422100188154160242*498*57375173*1911*12055734645577Cornelius Dieckmann*11494*137676*5*151374354574493183242643165241*6*676443*6*62*715*410716399675264016017778Artem Melikian (Артем Мелікян)*11513*14234195320228124025380192552612280532660416507919912265123163331617325295751563679Chunyu Zhang (张春雨)*11527*136940416580169413754545411320049135265103136739516920410501344774501481114944261149580Andy Denney*11619*240173313323917570*1024*1691486633645118306233103257211181401182*715*1587644514806525724481Drew Brads*11713**7*64285121182294*1024*465*4*1093*2141*120126187167935914360*498**715*452*1*970*1623*4624322482Viktor Ejlertsson*11722*690186382364471222322323244295613841144175745321390309744*498*2662583665901368219915183Nathan Soria*11821*297114150115156*2300**1024*71369633741279210257146431227194*498**715*637341207*1623*1515829184Austin Reed*11938*649430513102306570126202483242314124043452541034259043751*498*389296221142262103438943585James Hildreth*11955*399511532585751834939311188100261194917212904781272314041415239931396287292339836286Ainesh Sevellaraja*11989*979851618594861481227144989866657781484397606623227639*498*21711820807735370948687Weixing Zhang (张炜星)*12082*1221226281298294513399449478*2141*90847829831301063321414426601026447*1623*972596588Henri Gerber*12086*649337255704653*2300*31518180649701315172148390271258416614*498*3343230160752911514817789Sungho Hong (홍성호)*12455*26826629864575917*1024*54215152816171930842012329120618332*498**715*4158722384962229457890Anders Berggren*12497*9053296832031416626462730470453886194896673965815601452036364085184874148363544391Thompson Clarke*12551*847171413928664115197360120287143555260265958677650194171217300100689195655865792Pavel Yushkevich*12558*292232346875195137635488668*2411*118457966314324528924011982*715*574673*1911*742891028993José Leonardo Chaparro Prieto*12600*7343875116519015704533688325342867416019927431550040765823945028539225483121118224994Jakob Obleser*12749*727258275688858*2300*382161456646368697128124197351277407569*498*30017520665323459710511295James Molloy*12761*41537539889216024019561214233101413420334773925542469960014122168118624643230429732496Zhiyang Chen (陈至扬)*12799*380153179645163101065617821053903156828936028388129188246*498*58015437752773198730139697Vladislav Kaminskiy*12870*14575037966553294*1024*3275921304438204286580206315342129386103*715*364497152835115221352898Daniel Gracia Ortiz*13254*286486838290534841375322223604661168509324754087527078632438847825871524165868106899Kevin Gerhardt*13372*4461707330582841*1024*318310587*2141*28224264912613417818435*498**715*298210499*1623*125242576100Henrik Buus Aagaard*13374*34379581125838265*6*64915013821760380956480711141111210280141116196032371641051694542Chris Wall*13374*172285333851195624016914616279144247164150179091832614616671501411261224912499289133




:3


----------



## Iggy (May 20, 2015)

Robert-Y said:


> Spoiler: Sum of all non BLD Ranks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm surprised I'm in here


----------



## Luis (May 21, 2015)

Skullush said:


> Fastest first official solve for each event?





Spoiler: Fastest first official solve for each event





```
2015MAGA02 	John Carlo Magallon 		Valenzuela Cubing Summit 2015 			Rubik's Cube 				752
2013BAUT01 	Denji Cortez Bautista 		Northern Luzon Cubers Open 2013 		4x4 Cube 				3831
2012ROQU01 	Pedro Henrique Da Silva Roque 	Novo Hamburgo Open III 2013 			5x5 Cube 				6966
2010SUGA01 	Sei Sugama (洲鎌星) 		Japan Contest Spring 2013 			2x2 Cube 				190
2013ZHUC01 	Chen Zhu (朱晨) 			Hefei Spring 2014 				Rubik's Cube: Blindfolded 		4988
2013HYEO01 	SeungYoon Hyeon 		Korean Winter 2013 				Rubik's Cube: One-handed 		1299
2014SCHO02 	Cale Schoon 			Another Fantastic Michigan Competition 2015 	Rubik's Cube: Fewest moves 		25
2008YUNS02 	Yunsu Nam (남윤수) 		Korea Cube Championship 2010 			Rubik's Cube: With feet 		4878
2010KIKO01 	Koo Chun Ki (顧俊祺) 		Guangzhou Haizhu Library 2011 			Megaminx 				6715
2014NAMS01 	Seungwoo Nam 			Busan Summer 2014 				Pyraminx 				385
2009CHYI01 	Gooi Ying Chyi 			Malaysian Open 2009 				Square-1 				1469
2014NAMY01 	Yunho Nam (남윤호) 		Thanks Cubing Day 2014 				Rubik's Clock 				638
2009BALO03 	Dávid Balog 			Osijek Open 2015 				Skewb 					364
2011HARR04 	Florian Harrer 			Munich Open 2012 				6x6 Cube 				15355
2013FURL01 	Mattia Furlan 			Big CubingItaly 2014 				7x7 Cube 				18646
2013LINK01 	Kaijun Lin (林恺俊) 		Hefei Open 2013 				4x4 Cube: Blindfolded 			25938
2010CHAN20 	Nevins Chan Pak Hoong (陈百鸿) 	UK Open 2012 					5x5 Cube: Blindfolded 			113300
2009JIAN03 	Tong Jiang (蒋彤) 		Beijing Summer Open 2009 			Rubik's Cube: Multiple Blindfolded 	840312100
2010ZHAN17 	Hao Zhang (张昊) 		Henan Open 2010 				Rubik's Magic 				87
2010PRAB02 	Tanto Prabowo 			Celebes Open 2011 				Master Magic 				190
2007HUGH01 	Mike Hughey 			US Nationals and Open 2008 			Rubik's Cube: Multi blind old style 	840792000
```






Spoiler: Query





```
SELECT personId, personName, competitionName, Events.name AS eventName, value1
FROM
(
    SELECT *
    FROM
        (
        SELECT personId, personName, Competitions.name AS competitionName, eventId, value1
        FROM Results
        JOIN Competitions ON Competitions.id=competitionId
        JOIN Rounds ON Rounds.id=roundId
        ORDER BY year, month, day, Rounds.rank
        ) h
 	GROUP BY personId, eventId
    ORDER BY eventId, value1
) i
JOIN Events ON Events.id=eventId
WHERE value1 > 0
GROUP BY eventId
ORDER BY Events.rank
```



Some comments, though:

I'm not an expert in SQL, so the query could be inaccurate
Ties are not considered
Attempts are given in their raw, numeric value. But except for multi, it's quite easy to figure them out


----------



## rollerking321 (May 25, 2015)

Total no. of people who have ever held a world record as a percentage of total no. of people who have taken part in WCA comps, and also....total no. of people who have ever held any record(NR/CR/WR) as a percentage of total no. of people who have taken part in WCA comps.


----------



## Torch (May 25, 2015)

Could someone who has access to the age statistics post the average age of all Delegates?


----------



## newtonbase (May 26, 2015)

An easy one - how many people have posted a 3x3 average? 

Edit: I'd actually prefer the number who have competed so please include DNFs.


----------



## Lid (May 26, 2015)

newtonbase said:


> An easy one - how many people have posted a 3x3 average?
> 
> Edit: I'd actually prefer the number who have competed so please include DNFs.


https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#most_persons


----------



## newtonbase (May 26, 2015)

Lid said:


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#most_persons



Thanks. I really should have been able to track that down myself.


----------



## cashis (May 26, 2015)

Is there a reconstruction database?
If so, can someone tell me the lowest movecount for a 3x3 speedsolve ?
or link me the database


----------



## TDM (May 26, 2015)

cashis said:


> Is there a reconstruction database?
> If so, can someone tell me the lowest movecount for a 3x3 speedsolve ?
> or link me the database


Not every solve gets reconstructed so there's no way of knowing this, but there's a database here.


----------



## Luis (May 26, 2015)

rollerking321 said:


> Total no. of people who have ever held a world record as a percentage of total no. of people who have taken part in WCA comps, and also....total no. of people who have ever held any record(NR/CR/WR) as a percentage of total no. of people who have taken part in WCA comps.



*Percentage of competitors with WR = 0.4546 %*



Spoiler





```
SET @totalPersons := (SELECT COUNT(*) FROM Persons);

SELECT COUNT(DISTINCT personId) * 100 / @totalPersons
FROM Results
WHERE regionalSingleRecord='WR' or regionalAverageRecord='WR';
```




*Percentage of competitors with WR, CR or NR = 4.7654 %*



Spoiler





```
SET @totalPersons := (SELECT COUNT(*) FROM Persons);

SELECT COUNT(DISTINCT personId) * 100 / @totalPersons
FROM Results
WHERE regionalSingleRecord in ('WR','ER','NR','AsR','SAR','OcR','NAR','AfR') or regionalAverageRecord in ('WR','ER','NR','AsR','SAR','OcR','NAR','AfR');
```


----------



## Luis (May 26, 2015)

Torch said:


> Could someone who has access to the age statistics post the average age of all Delegates?


Querying the database for this is not difficult. The tough task is collecting all the delegates' WCA ID.


----------



## Torch (May 27, 2015)

Luis said:


> Querying the database for this is not difficult. The tough task is collecting all the delegates' WCA ID.



Here you go:



Spoiler



2008CHOI04 
2011RIGG03 
2007PERG01 
2007GUIM01 
2003BRUC01 
2006KRUE01 
2009HAMO01 
2005FLEI01 
2008YOUN02 
2004CHAN04 
2006SHEU01 
2005HAYE01 
2008CLEM01 
2005PERN01 
2011COLL02 
2008LIZH02 
2003BURT01 
2005CAMP01 
2008ASIS01 
2011STAI01 
2006ADAM01 
2010LACH01 
2007HUGH01 
2008LEEF01 
2005REYN01 
2009HILD01 
2007LOGA01 
2009BRAI01 
2008SMIT01 
2007BARR01 
2009LIAN03 
2006MERT01 
2009LIUE01 
2003HARD01 
2007CINO01 
2009GONZ04 
2012LIFS01 
2009SILV01 
2009ALLE01 
2009GARC02 
2011DUAR02 
2011VARG01 
2013SANC10 
2013RAMI02 
2014MART08 
2011QUEZ01 
2013CONT01 
2009SHEP01 
2010BICL01 
2006MATH01 
2009PETI01 
2008VIRO01 
2009KORB01 
2008AURO01 
2007POLI01 
2009PROV01 
2009BEVA01 
2003DENN01 
2014GOME07 
2008OLLE01 
2009TIRA01 
2009PARE02 
2011GRIT01 
2011MOLL01 
2006BUUS01 
2013RASM02 
2010SAAR01 
2012RONK01 
2009MAGN02 
2011ISKR01 
2008KLUN01 
2004KRIG01 
2004KRIG02 
2009FACI01 
2012TERE01 
2010MASL01 
2011POUR01 
2003VOMB01 
2007POLK01 
2005LUCZ01 
2005KOZK01 
2005ZOLN01 
2010STAS01 
2010VOGR01 
2013AZNA01 
2009OSTA01 
2011MELI01 
2008MAND01 
2012RUPE01 
2010TANE01 
2012KABI01 
2008SHAN01 
2011CHAN13 
2009ARSA01 
2011FEBR01 
2010RAHM02 
2007CANA01 
2012SALG01 
2010UBAL01 
2009YICH01 
2009JARU02 
2010CONG02 
2010TRIN02 
2009CHAN04 
2007DANY01 
2009LIDO01 
2009ZHEN11 
2008JINX01 
2007CHUE01 
2012KHAN01 
2007LICH01 
2008GUOJ01 
2009LOHU01 
2006SUZU03 
2006SUGA01 
2003AKIM01 
2006TOKU01 
2006OOKU01 
2005SUSE01 
2009MCMA01 
2010LIRA01 
2010LIMD01 
2009BEAR01 
2014HALE01



And the delegates I couldn't find IDs for:


Spoiler



Ivo Kruusamägi
Recep Gül
Hao Wang


----------



## Jakube (May 27, 2015)

cashis said:


> Is there a reconstruction database?



http://cubesolv.es/


----------



## rollerking321 (May 27, 2015)

Luis said:


> *Percentage of competitors with WR = 0.4546 %*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks


----------



## Torch (May 27, 2015)

What is the largest number of US competitions on one weekend?


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 27, 2015)

Currently, what's the highest ranking someone's achieved without ever having a record of any kind? I know Patrick Ponce is 14th for 3x3 and 11th for 4x4 without any records, but is there anyone else higher ranked?


----------



## Isaac Lai (May 27, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> Currently, what's the highest ranking someone's achieved without ever having a record of any kind? I know Patrick Ponce is 14th for 3x3 and 11th for 4x4 without any records, but is there anyone else higher ranked?



What do you mean by not 'having a record of any kind'? Because if you were talking about 3x3, then events like 4BLD, feet, etc. would be totally irrelevant to a high ranking in 3x3.


----------



## Faz (May 27, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> Currently, what's the highest ranking someone's achieved without ever having a record of any kind? I know Patrick Ponce is 14th for 3x3 and 11th for 4x4 without any records, but is there anyone else higher ranked?



Kirt Protacio was ranked 11th for 3x3 single with a 6.65 in September 2013.


----------



## Pedro (May 27, 2015)

Torch said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Using the ones you found*, the average is 29,21 years, or 21 years, 2 months and a half.

* It's weird that the other ones don't have an id


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 27, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> What do you mean by not 'having a record of any kind'? Because if you were talking about 3x3, then events like 4BLD, feet, etc. would be totally irrelevant to a high ranking in 3x3.



No WRs, CRs, or NRs of any kind in any event.


----------



## Jimmy Liu (May 27, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> Currently, what's the highest ranking someone's achieved without ever having a record of any kind? I know Patrick Ponce is 14th for 3x3 and 11th for 4x4 without any records, but is there anyone else higher ranked?



Ruzhen Ye (叶儒臻) ranked 3rd with Square-1 single and 4th with Square-1 average.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (May 27, 2015)

Jimmy Liu said:


> Ruzhen Ye (叶儒臻) ranked 3rd with Square-1 single and 4th with Square-1 average.



also jan now


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 27, 2015)

Antonie faz fan said:


> also jan now



Jan has a WR...


----------



## natezach728 (May 28, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> Currently, what's the highest ranking someone's achieved without ever having a record of any kind? I know Patrick Ponce is 14th for 3x3 and 11th for 4x4 without any records, but is there anyone else higher ranked?



I may be interpreting this wrong, but I was 3rd in the world for skewb average in December. Kennan was 2nd but had NAR.


----------



## Pro94 (May 28, 2015)

Pedro said:


> Using the ones you found*, the average is 29,21 years, or 21 years, 2 months and a half.
> 
> * It's weird that the other ones don't have an id



Yes, really wired, none of them actually have an ID.

Here is what I was able to find:
Ivo Kruusamägi: maybe *Uku Kruusamägi* (2009KRUU01)? But why he should be listed with a different first name?
Recep Gül: really no idea. None is listed with that name or a similar one. 
Hao wang: There are 4 of them, 4 different IDs (https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...regionId=China&pattern=Hao+wang&search=Search)


----------



## Antonie faz fan (May 28, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> Jan has a WR...



Not for single


----------



## Isaac Lai (May 28, 2015)

Recep Gul organised the Turkish Open 2013, then proceeded to delegate numerous Turkish comps.


----------



## DuffyEdge (May 28, 2015)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Not for single





Ninja Storm said:


> No WRs, CRs, or NRs of any kind in any event.


ok


----------



## TDM (May 28, 2015)

Pro94 said:


> Hao wang: There are 4 of them, 4 different IDs (https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...d=®ionId=China&pattern=Hao+wang&search=Search)


First one has only been to four comps, the next one two comps, and the next one. It's probably the fourth, who's been to twelve competitions.


----------



## Laura O (May 28, 2015)

*FMC Sub40 Bingo*

This is some kind of Bingo for Sub40 FMC Results with the goal to fill the whole row of results. Sébastien is currently in the lead with a missing 20- and 22-move solution. 



Spoiler




Name2021222324252627282930313233343536373839numSébastien Auroux0104471424132122128342312118Bence Barát00011122336113769907316Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭)1100223578894321110016Clément Gallet0000101125257759633715Erik Akkersdijk0000303036475868481514Tim Reynolds0000103112433623210114Olivér Perge0000003241484433113214Javier Cabezuelo Sánchez0000102452136422121014Alexander Olleta del Molino00000112353367103430214Jan Bentlage0010020711124126712430114Marcel Peters0001212638434110120014Arnaud van Galen0000001111011224545413Nikhil Mande0000001113213131023413Hideki Niina (新名秀樹)0000001111111234322013Laura Ohrndorf0010110100120251428513Luis Javier Iáñez Pareja0000001011242414122113Marcin Stachura0000010120124332321113Ryan DeLine0000002122112333111013Serhii Koksharov (Сергій Кокшаров)0000010104232141122113Baiqiang Dong (董百强)0000011103214630210112Mario Laurent0000000012543372233112Daniel Sheppard0000227537151200120012Linus Fresz0001012164141111000012Andreas Pohl0000100022224162233012Teemu Tiinanen0000010211001111110111Hippolyte Moreau0000000011011241424111Shuto Ueno (上野柊斗)0000000112314101102111Dániel Varga0000000001111144152311Simon Westlund0000000122022151120311Emanuel Rheinert0000031023111001110411Walker Welch0001000111322122100011Anton Krokhmal (Антон Крохмаль)0011000001003252311211Piotr Kuchta0000000011240253121111Ivan Zabrodin0000000011112501323311Ron van Bruchem0000010000021111325410Grzegorz Łuczyna0000011022134012000110Tomasz Żołnowski0000000101101150241310Henrik Buus Aagaard0000000101002313233310Mike Hughey0000001000121323022210Marcin Jakubowski0000000001031121355210Antoine Perdereau0000000010320112312110Lorenzo Vigani Poli0000000001120312422310Mats Valk0000001034232324100010Maarten Smit0000001000213442433010Cornelius Dieckmann0000000001011238521210Michał Pleskowicz0000000011023203121210Yan Xuan (宣炎)0000000001102211321110Robert Yau0000003011242021001110Feliks Zemdegs0000010101212110101010Blake Thompson0000001100112101221010


----------



## Ronxu (May 28, 2015)

Pro94 said:


> Ivo Kruusamägi: maybe *Uku Kruusamägi* (2009KRUU01)? But why he should be listed with a different first name?



Ivo has never competed. He and Uku are brothers iirc.


----------



## proof (May 28, 2015)

My current personal records for 3x3 single and average have not been updated after I competed 39 rounds of 3x3.
So the question is, what is the longest non-updated round streak for 3x3 and other events? Single and Average are listed seperately.
And it can be extended to all the historical personal records, but not the current ones only.


----------



## Mollerz (May 28, 2015)

proof said:


> My current personal records for 3x3 single and average have not been updated after I competed 39 rounds of 3x3.
> So the question is, what is the longest non-updated round streak for 3x3 and other events? Single and Average are listed seperately.
> And it can be extended to all the historical personal records, but not the current ones only.



Alongside this, what about the longest streaks of single and average?


----------



## Isaac Lai (May 28, 2015)

proof said:


> My current personal records for 3x3 single and average have not been updated after I competed 39 rounds of 3x3.
> So the question is, what is the longest non-updated round streak for 3x3 and other events? Single and Average are listed seperately.
> And it can be extended to all the historical personal records, but not the current ones only.



Erik Akkersdijk's single has stood for *254* rounds.


----------



## Torch (May 30, 2015)

Kevin Costello III has the same single and average rankings for 3x3, 4x4, and 5x5.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (May 30, 2015)

most common duo on a podium.


----------



## Cale S (May 30, 2015)

2 request ideas:
If you take everyone who has never gotten a DNF in MBLD, individually add all their results together (so 11/13, 10/14, and 15/15 would become 26/32), how would rankings go if you ranked these the same as normal MBLD?

Out of all the pairs (or groups) of people who have been to the exact same set of competitions, who has been to the most?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 30, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> PenguinsDon'tFly from this forum recently got a 9.16 for his first official solve at National Capital 2015.



Tehee ; )


----------



## newtonbase (May 30, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Tehee ; )



That's impressive. How long have you been cubing?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 30, 2015)

newtonbase said:


> That's impressive. How long have you been cubing?



Thanks! I have been cubing for 10 months and 30 days.


----------



## newtonbase (May 30, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Thanks! I have been cubing for 10 months and 30 days.



Wow.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 30, 2015)

newtonbase said:


> Wow.



yeah i have heard that a lot...


----------



## qqwref (May 31, 2015)

As of right now, Kevin Costello III's total of (difference between single rank and average rank) in 2x2x2 through 5x5x5 is only 1. In 2x2x2 through 7x7x7, it's only 7.

For Feliks it's 4 and 4, for Hays and Nakajima 2x2x2-5x5x5 is already over 10.


----------



## cashis (May 31, 2015)

qqwref said:


> As of right now, Kevin Costello III's total of (difference between single rank and average rank) in 2x2x2 through 5x5x5 is only 1. In 2x2x2 through 7x7x7, it's only 7.
> 
> For Feliks it's 4 and 4, for Hays and Nakajima 2x2x2-5x5x5 is already over 10.


Cool.


----------



## Torch (May 31, 2015)

qqwref said:


> As of right now, Kevin Costello III's total of (difference between single rank and average rank) in 2x2x2 through 5x5x5 is only 1. In 2x2x2 through 7x7x7, it's only 7.
> 
> For Feliks it's 4 and 4, for Hays and Nakajima 2x2x2-5x5x5 is already over 10.



This is basically what I posted earlier today


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 31, 2015)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2015COOP01

Any other celebrity-named competitors? Or perhaps even celebrities that have competed?


----------



## guysensei1 (May 31, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2015COOP01
> 
> Any other celebrity-named competitors? Or perhaps even celebrities that have competed?



There's a Justin Beaver. And the magician who did the cube magic trick to a police officer (forgot the name). Also Chris hardwick.


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 31, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> There's a Justin Beaver. And the magician who did the cube magic trick to a police officer (forgot the name). Also Chris hardwick.


D'oh, of course Chris Hardwick!


----------



## Faz (May 31, 2015)

Antonie faz fan said:


> most common duo on a podium.



Me and Jay?


----------



## pdilla (May 31, 2015)

Faz said:


> Me and Jay?



Hard to beat that...


----------



## TMOY (Jun 1, 2015)

Yesterday at Hem Maricubik Open, Erelkhegbaatar Lkhagva broke (for the second time in fact) the Mongolian 3BLD NR. His son Zolboo also holds a bunch of NRs.

Are there other examples of parent/child pairs where both hold NRs ? (There used to be Maria/Rama in the late 2000s but neither of them holds any records anymore.)


----------



## mycube (Jun 1, 2015)

Faz said:


> Me and Jay?



Well it also could be the Weyer-Twins I think


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 1, 2015)

TMOY said:


> Yesterday at Hem Maricubik Open, Erelkhegbaatar Lkhagva broke (for the second time in fact) the Mongolian 3BLD NR. His son Zolboo also holds a bunch of NRs.
> 
> Are there other examples of parent/child pairs where both hold NRs ? (There used to be Maria/Rama in the late 2000s but neither of them holds any records anymore.)



maybe in the future me and my father  (maybe if i get around to teach him clock)


----------



## Hari (Jun 2, 2015)

Recently at Indian Nationals I got a 5BLD success on my first ever official attempt and broke the NR in the process.. Are there others who have acheived this?


----------



## TDM (Jun 2, 2015)

Hari said:


> Recently at Indian Nationals I got a 5BLD success on my first ever official attempt and broke the NR in the process.. Are there others who have acheived this?


Stefan got WR on his first official 5BLD attempt.


----------



## Sebastien (Jun 2, 2015)

Antonie faz fan said:


> most common duo on a podium.



Pretty cool request, I decided to code this:



Spoiler: Top 100 of best podium buddies




*#**Person 1**Person 2**Amount of shared Podiums*1.Erik AkkersdijkMats Valk1472.Milán BaticzBence Barát1433.Bence BarátHunor Bózsing1394.Feliks ZemdegsJayden McNeill1065.Robert YauDaniel Sheppard1026.Sébastien AurouxJan Bentlage997.Christopher OlsonJohn Brechon828.Rowe HesslerDan Cohen809.Erik AkkersdijkMaarten Smit7810.Bence BarátDániel Varga7611.Erik AkkersdijkSébastien Auroux7212.Henrik Buus AagaardOscar Roth Andersen6913.Breandan VallanceRobert Yau6614.Louis CormierAntoine Cantin6415.Oscar Alberto Ceballos ContrerasJurgens Filiaggi6016.Michał HalczukPrzemysław Kaleta5817.Gunnar KrigSimon Westlund5718.Erik AkkersdijkBence Barát5619.Ernesto Gutiérrez CubaEduardo Gutiérrez Cuba5520.Dene BeardsleyFeliks Zemdegs5421.Pedro Santos GuimarãesGabriel Dechichi Barbar5322.Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์)Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทยโยธิน)5123.Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Syuhei Omura (大村周平)5024.Milán BaticzErik Akkersdijk4924.Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Yu Sajima (佐島優)4926.Bob BurtonTim Reynolds4826.Dan CohenPatrick Jameson4826.Mats ValkMaarten Smit4826.Bence BarátMichael Röhrer4830.Sébastien AurouxLaura Ohrndorf4730.Massimiliano IovanePaolo Moriello4730.Carlos Méndez García-BarrosoJorge Castillo Matas4733.Kirt ProtacioJayden McNeill4433.Akash RupelaShubham Kumar4435.Tim ReynoldsDan Cohen4335.Olivér PergeBence Barát4335.Oscar Alberto Ceballos ContrerasCarlos Miguel Parra Gonzalez4338.Milán BaticzDániel Varga4238.Philippe VirouleauAntoine Piau4238.Vincent Hartanto UtomoStephen Adhisaputra4241.Pedro Santos GuimarãesRafael Werneck Cinoto4141.José Leonardo Chaparro PrietoDavid Remolina Amórtegui4143.Hao-Zheng Lin (林浩正)Yi-Fan Wu (吳亦凡)4043.Bence BarátMatic Omulec4043.Gaurav TanejaAkash Rupela4046.Ron van BruchemLars Vandenbergh3946.Piotr KózkaTomasz Żołnowski3946.Henrik Buus AagaardHolger Stadel Borum3946.Kanneti Sae Han (คันธ์เนตี แซ่ห่าน)Philippe Virouleau3946.Jorge Castillo MatasRafael Rodriguez Santana3951.Kåre KrigGunnar Krig3851.Paolo MorielloGiovanni Contardi3851.Evan LiuCorey Sakowski3854.Gunnar KrigErik Akkersdijk3754.Dániel VargaHunor Bózsing3754.Alexander Olleta del MolinoDaniel Gracia Ortiz3757.Gunnar KrigHenrik Buus Aagaard3657.Henrik Buus AagaardKarina Grandjean Beck3657.Michał PleskowiczMarcin Zalewski3660.Lars VandenberghErik Akkersdijk3560.Mike HugheyChester Lian3560.Michał HalczukKamil Zieliński3560.Lorenzo Vigani PoliPaolo Moriello3560.Oscar Roth AndersenKarina Grandjean Beck3560.Marcin ZalewskiPrzemysław Kaleta3560.Marcin KowalczykGrzegorz Jałocha3567.Takayuki Ookusa (大艸尊之)Yu Nakajima (中島悠)3467.Erik AkkersdijkHenrik Buus Aagaard3467.Erik AkkersdijkRama Temmink3467.Stefano BevacquaPaolo Moriello3471.Bernett OrlandoKarthik Puthraya3371.Edward LinMitchell Lane3371.Hippolyte MoreauAntoine Piau3371.Feliks ZemdegsTim Major3371.Carlos Méndez García-BarrosoPablo Aguilar Dominguez3371.Wojciech KnottPrzemysław Kaleta3371.Ihor Bilchenko (Ігор Більченко)Artem Melikian (Артем Мелікян)3378.Henrik Buus AagaardLars Vennike Nielsson3278.Timothy SunYunqi Ouyang (欧阳韵奇)3278.Tim MajorJayden McNeill3278.José Leonardo Chaparro PrietoDaniel Cano Salgado3278.Jakub KipaPrzemysław Kaleta3283.Tomasz ŻołnowskiAdam Polkowski3183.Henrik Buus AagaardFrank Severinsen3183.Rowe HesslerKevin Costello III3183.Michał HalczukCezary Rokita3183.Michael YoungEdward Liu3183.Haowei Fan (樊浩玮)Mulun Yin (阴目仑)3183.Max GranlundNiko Paavilainen3183.Gaurav TanejaVinit Nalhe3183.Ivan TorgashovIvan Zabrodin3192.Ron van BruchemErik Akkersdijk3092.Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)Syuhei Omura (大村周平)3092.François CourtèsSébastien Auroux3092.Anatoly KimIvan Zabrodin3092.Kevin Costello IIITim Wong3097.Piotr KózkaAdam Polkowski2997.István KoczaBence Barát2997.Mitsuki Gunji (郡司光貴)Yu Nakajima (中島悠)2997.Erik AkkersdijkArnaud van Galen29






Spoiler: Code (Python)





```
from __future__ import division
import zipfile, csv
import itertools

source = 'WCA_export009_20150601.tsv.zip'

people = []
podiums = {}
names = {}
podiums_person = {}

with zipfile.ZipFile(source) as zf:
	with zf.open('WCA_export_Results.tsv') as pf:
		for row in csv.DictReader(pf, delimiter='\t'):
			if not row['competitionId'] in podiums:
				podiums[row['competitionId']] = {}
			if not row['eventId'] in podiums[row['competitionId']]:
				podiums[row['competitionId']][row['eventId']] = []
			if row['pos'] in ['1','2','3'] and row['roundId'] in ['c','f'] and row['best'] not in ['-2','-1','0']:
				podiums[row['competitionId']][row['eventId']].append(row['personId'])
				if not row['personId'] in people:
					people.append(row['personId'])
					podiums_person[row['personId']] = []
				podiums_person[row['personId']].append([row['competitionId'],row['eventId']])
	with zf.open('WCA_export_Persons.tsv') as pf:
		for row in csv.DictReader(pf, delimiter='\t'):
			if row['subid'] == '1':
				names[row['id']] = row['name']
				
scores = []
			
for i in range(0,len(people)):
	print "Searching for podium person " + str(i+1) + " out of " + str(len(people)) + ": " + people[i]
	for j in range(i+1,len(people)):
		counter = 0
		for p in podiums_person[people[i]]:
			if people[j] in podiums[p[0]][p[1]]:
				counter += 1
		if counter > 0:
			scores.append([people[i],people[j],counter])
						
scores.sort(key=lambda s: s[2], reverse=True)				
		
out = ''
out += '[spoiler="Top 100 of best podium buddies"][table="width: 1200, class: grid, align: left"]\n'
out += '[tr][td][b]#[/b][/td][td][b]Person 1[/b][/td][td][b]Person 2[/b][/td][td][b]Amount of shared Podiums[/b][/td][/tr]\n'
pos = "1."
for i in range(0,100):
	if i > 0 and scores[i][2] < scores[i-1][2]:
		pos = str(i+1) + "."
	cells = (pos, names[scores[i][0]], names[scores[i][1]], scores[i][2])
	out += '[tr]' + ''.join('[td]{}[/td]'.format(x) for x in cells) + '[/tr]\n'
out += '[/table][/spoiler]'
fout = open('Results/Result_buddies.dat', "w")
fout.write(out)
```






Faz said:


> Me and Jay?



Not a bad guess, but you only make the 4th place. My first thought was Jan Bentlage and myself, but that guess wasn't better. 



mycube said:


> Well it also could be the Weyer-Twins I think



Good to know that i shouldn't bet too much on your thoughts.


----------



## Pedro (Jun 2, 2015)

Haha, I'm in the list twice. I used to be on the top-10 for medals, but it's been a while...


----------



## Kit Clement (Jun 2, 2015)

Interesting to see Bence has the #2 and #3 spot, but the two people he shares them with aren't even a pairing on the top 100.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Jun 2, 2015)

What about the Top Podium Trios?


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 2, 2015)

Pretty cool that Robert and I are up there, considering we are almost exact opposites in terms of which events we're good at.


----------



## Myachii (Jun 2, 2015)

Biggest difference between fastest and second fastest solve in a 3x3 Average? (not deliberate)

Highest standard deviation for a 3x3 Average? (also not deliberate)

Biggest improvement in 3x3 Average from on competition to the next (both comps within the same year)?


----------



## TDM (Jun 2, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Biggest improvement in 3x3 Average from on competition to the next (*both comps within the same year*)?


What if they're in e.g. December and January? That wouldn't get counted, so maybe have the comps within _one_ year of each other.


----------



## Sebastien (Jun 3, 2015)

TheDubDubJr said:


> What about the Top Podium Trios?





Spoiler: Top 100 of most common podium trios




*#**Person 1**Person 2**Person 3**Amount of shared Podiums*1.Erik AkkersdijkMats ValkMaarten Smit312.Bence BarátMichael RöhrerHunor Bózsing223.Oscar Alberto Ceballos ContrerasCarlos Miguel Parra GonzalezJurgens Filiaggi183.Milán BaticzBence BarátDániel Varga185.Feliks ZemdegsJayden McNeillKirt Protacio175.Feliks ZemdegsCameron StolleryJayden McNeill177.Robert YauChris WallDaniel Sheppard168.Breandan VallanceRobert YauDaniel Sheppard158.Ibrahim Vajgel-ShedidKristopher De AsisKevin Hays1510.Feliks ZemdegsJayden McNeillTim Major1410.Pedro Santos GuimarãesGabriel Dechichi BarbarCarlos Alberto de Alcântara Jr1410.Piti Pichedpan (ปิติ พิเชษฐพันธ์)Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทยโยธิน)Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์)1413.Massimiliano IovanePaolo MorielloStefano Bevacqua1313.Ayush KumarGaurav TanejaAkash Rupela1315.Bence BarátDániel VargaHunor Bózsing1215.Dene BeardsleyFeliks ZemdegsJayden McNeill1215.Erik AkkersdijkRama TemminkMats Valk1215.Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Syuhei Omura (大村周平)Yu Sajima (佐島優)1215.Anton RostovikovOleg GritsenkoDmitry Karyakin1215.Haowei Fan (樊浩玮)Mulun Yin (阴目仑)Yan Jin (金岩)1215.Bence BarátHunor BózsingMatic Omulec1215.Piotr KózkaAdam PolkowskiTomasz Żołnowski1215.Oscar Alberto Ceballos ContrerasJurgens FiliaggiJacob Sanchez1224.Dene BeardsleyFeliks ZemdegsNick Pappas1124.Henrik Buus AagaardOscar Roth AndersenFrank Severinsen1124.Henrik Buus AagaardHolger Stadel BorumOscar Roth Andersen1124.Anatoly KimIvan ZabrodinPavel Yushkevich1124.Sébastien AurouxJan BentlageLaura Ohrndorf1124.Max GranlundNiko PaavilainenElmo Tiitola1124.Milán BaticzErik AkkersdijkBence Barát1124.José Leonardo Chaparro PrietoDavid Remolina AmórteguiDaniel Cano Salgado1124.Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Syuhei Omura (大村周平)1124.Massimiliano IovaneGiovanni ContardiPaolo Moriello1134.Christopher OlsonSeungBeom Cho (조승범)John Brechon1034.Michał HalczukWojciech KnottPrzemysław Kaleta1034.Henrik Buus AagaardOscar Roth AndersenKarina Grandjean Beck1034.Thompson ClarkeLouis CormierAntoine Cantin1038.Niko RonkainenNiko PaavilainenMax Granlund938.Gints Aleksandrs DreimanisVladislavs BaranovsTomas Jankauskas938.Boriss BenzerrukiIvans GorbunovsVladislavs Baranovs938.Emily WangLouis CormierAntoine Cantin938.Christopher OlsonJohn BrechonWalker Welch938.Carlos Méndez García-BarrosoDario Roa SánchezPablo Aguilar Dominguez938.Adrián RamírezJefferson RamírezPablo Say938.Rowe HesslerDan CohenErik Johnson946.Sébastien AurouxJan BentlageAndreas Pohl846.Waris AliChristopher OlsonJohn Brechon846.Ivan Vynnyk (Іван Винник)Ihor Bilchenko (Ігор Більченко)Yulian Kaplyuk (Юліан Каплюк)846.Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์)Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทยโยธิน)Gomain Ngernseng (โกเมน เงินเส็ง)846.Robert YauCallum Hales-JeppDaniel Sheppard846.Chia-Wei Lu (呂家維)Edward LinMitchell Lane846.Erik AkkersdijkSébastien AurouxHenrik Buus Aagaard846.Harris ChanJai GambhirEric Limeback846.Dene BeardsleyFeliks ZemdegsLuke Bruce846.Marcin ZalewskiMarcin KowalczykGrzegorz Jałocha846.Erik AkkersdijkMats ValkGuus de Wit846.José Leonardo Chaparro PrietoJhon Edinson Arias ParraJuan Camilo Vargas846.Robert YauSimon CrawfordDaniel Sheppard846.Takayuki Ookusa (大艸尊之)Syuhei Omura (大村周平)Yu Nakajima (中島悠)846.François CourtèsSébastien AurouxJan Bentlage846.Pedro Santos GuimarãesWillian FidêncioRafael Werneck Cinoto846.Paulo Salgado AlvarezRodrigo Gómez ArayaGonzalo Serrano846.Gunnar KrigErik AkkersdijkHenrik Buus Aagaard846.Michał PleskowiczMarcin ZalewskiPrzemysław Kaleta846.Olivér PergeBence BarátHunor Bózsing846.Carlos Méndez García-BarrosoAlberto Pérez de Rada FiolPablo Aguilar Dominguez846.Leyan LoTyson Mao (毛台勝)Shelley Chang846.Rowe HesslerDan CohenPatrick Jameson846.Vincent Hartanto UtomoRenhard JulindraStephen Adhisaputra846.Michał HalczukCezary RokitaPrzemysław Kaleta846.Tomas KristianssonStefan LidströmSimon Westlund846.Robert YauCiarán BeahanSameer Mahmood846.Bence BarátJure GregorcHunor Bózsing846.José Leonardo Chaparro PrietoDavid Remolina AmórteguiFelipe Rueda Hernández846.Ernesto Gutiérrez CubaEduardo Gutiérrez CubaChristian Saenz Valdivia846.Rafael Werneck CinotoGilson Sousa da SilvaGabriel Pereira Campanha846.David Remolina AmórteguiJhon Edinson Arias ParraFelipe Rueda Hernández846.Louis CormierAntoine CantinJonathan Esparaz846.Dmitry ZvyagintsevVladislav ShavelskiyIvan Torgashov880.Erik AkkersdijkMaarten SmitBence Barát780.Gaurav TanejaVinit NalheAnant Pingle780.Olivér PergeBence BarátDániel Varga780.Michał HalczukJakub WolniewiczPiotr Michał Padlewski780.Milán BaticzBence BarátHunor Bózsing780.Patrick KellyJackson WarleyAJ Blair780.Milán BaticzBence BarátBalázs Bernát780.Hao-Zheng Lin (林浩正)Jr-Wei Jang (張智瑋)Yi-Fan Wu (吳亦凡)780.Henrik Buus AagaardLars Vennike NielssonOscar Roth Andersen780.Feliks ZemdegsJayden McNeillAlex Chen780.Breandan VallanceRobert YauSameer Mahmood780.Carlos Méndez García-BarrosoJorge Castillo MatasRafael Rodriguez Santana780.Bernett OrlandoKarthik PuthrayaPradeep Dhananjay780.Dan DzoanEdward LiuMichael Young780.Dhanayush RaningaDharmesh ShahuGaurav Taneja780.Feliks ZemdegsGiovanni ContardiJayden McNeill780.Alexander Olleta del MolinoDaniel Gracia OrtizEki González García780.Breandan VallanceCornelius DieckmannRobert Yau780.Jakub KipaPrzemysław KaletaWojciech Knott780.Bence BarátHunor BózsingMatěj Mužátko780.Feliks ZemdegsJayden McNeillBrock Hamann7




I also had to improve the code, as the straight forward extension would have taken hours.  Now both scripts run in a second.



Spoiler: Code





```
from __future__ import division
import zipfile, csv
import itertools

source = 'WCA_export009_20150601.tsv.zip'

people = []
podiums = {}
names = {}
podiums_person = {}

with zipfile.ZipFile(source) as zf:
	with zf.open('WCA_export_Results.tsv') as pf:
		for row in csv.DictReader(pf, delimiter='\t'):
			if not row['competitionId'] in podiums:
				podiums[row['competitionId']] = {}
			if not row['eventId'] in podiums[row['competitionId']]:
				podiums[row['competitionId']][row['eventId']] = []
			if row['pos'] in ['1','2','3'] and row['roundId'] in ['c','f'] and row['best'] not in ['-2','-1','0']:
				podiums[row['competitionId']][row['eventId']].append(row['personId'])
				if not row['personId'] in people:
					people.append(row['personId'])
					podiums_person[row['personId']] = []
				podiums_person[row['personId']].append([row['competitionId'],row['eventId']])
	with zf.open('WCA_export_Persons.tsv') as pf:
		for row in csv.DictReader(pf, delimiter='\t'):
			if row['subid'] == '1':
				names[row['id']] = row['name']
				
sdict = {}
			
for i in range(0,len(people)):
	print "Searching for podium person " + str(i+1) + " out of " + str(len(people)) + ": " + people[i]
	for p in podiums_person[people[i]]:
		for j in podiums[p[0]][p[1]]:
			for k in podiums[p[0]][p[1]]:
				if (people[i],k,j) not in sdict and (j,people[i],k) not in sdict and (j,k,people[i]) not in sdict and (k,people[i],j) not in sdict and (k,j,people[i]) not in sdict:
					if not (people[i],j,k) in sdict:
						sdict[(people[i],j,k)] = 0
					if people[i]<>j and people[i]<>k and j<>k:
						sdict[(people[i],j,k)] += 1
	
scores = [[s[0],s[1],s[2],sdict[s]] for s in sdict]						
scores.sort(key=lambda s: s[3], reverse=True)
```


----------



## henrysavich (Jun 3, 2015)

What person. (Who has had multiple WR's ) has gone the longest period of time without having a WR between two periods of time they did have a WR.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 3, 2015)

henrysavich said:


> What person. (Who has had multiple WR's ) has gone the longest period of time without having a WR between two periods of time they did have a WR.



Michal Halczuk?


----------



## Sebastien (Jun 3, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Michal Halczuk?



I guess that's true, almost 3 years and 3 months. I also found Gunnar Krig with a time of 3 years (Sep' 2006 until Sep' 2009).


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 3, 2015)

Sebastien: There appears to be something wrong in the first column? The rankings don't seem correct. Also, I've thought of an extension but I don't know if it would yield interesting results: Same thing, except all 3 of the competitors must represent different countries to each other.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jun 3, 2015)

Antoine, Louis and myself are in the top 100 as a trio mostly because of this competition: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=MontrealFall2014


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 3, 2015)

Sebastien said:


> Spoiler: Top 100 of most common podium trios
> 
> 
> 
> ...



for some reason expected me to be in there along with Mats Valk and Reinier Schippers, whatever.
also i am not sure if this has been asked but closest podium ever?


----------



## Sebastien (Jun 3, 2015)

Robert-Y said:


> Sebastien: There appears to be something wrong in the first column? The rankings don't seem correct. Also, I've thought of an extension but I don't know if it would yield interesting results: Same thing, except all 3 of the competitors must represent different countries to each other.



True. The code was still looking at the 3rd row to determine the correct position, I forgot to change this from the "podium buddies" code. I fixed it now.


----------



## qqwref (Jun 5, 2015)

There are three Jonathans with a 3x3x3 average under 11 seconds, and their averages are all within 0.01 of each other.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jun 5, 2015)

qqwref said:


> There are three Jonathans with a 3x3x3 average under 11 seconds, and their averages are all within 0.01 of each other.



I'm one of them. Also, we are all sub-9.5.


----------



## qqwref (Jun 6, 2015)

Genius4Jesus said:


> I'm one of them. Also, we are all sub-9.5.


Yeah, I noticed because of your sig


----------



## joshsailscga (Jun 6, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Biggest difference between fastest and second fastest solve in a 3x3 Average? (not deliberate)



Check out this guy's single from River Hill 2015: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2015KENN01


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 6, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Biggest difference between fastest and second fastest solve in a 3x3 Average? (not deliberate)
> 
> Highest standard deviation for a 3x3 Average? (also not deliberate)
> 
> Biggest improvement in 3x3 Average from on competition to the next (both comps within the same year)?


1) Checked manually - 3:26.44 difference https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2014WILL07 (not sure about percentage)

The others would be interesting to see.

Edit: I only checked the rankings (i.e just people's PBs), so I might be wrong.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 6, 2015)

For each of the people without a nemesis, who is closest to nemesizing them? i.e. who beats them in the most events, and how many events is it?
This would be one way to sub-rank all these people 

EDIT: Doesn't quite work for people without every event. The question should be more like "How many events does a single person need to improve in order to nemesize them?"


----------



## Jokern (Jun 6, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> 1) Checked manually - 3:26.44 difference https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2014WILL07 (not sure about percentage)
> 
> The others would be interesting to see.



Did you check only the avgs that appear here? In that case you missed all the avgs that is not a personal record, so there might be a bigger difference.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 6, 2015)

Jokern said:


> Did you check only the avgs that appear here? In that case you missed all the avgs that is not a personal record, so there might be a bigger difference.


Oh, yeah I only checked there. I don't know how I didn't think of that.


----------



## TMOY (Jun 6, 2015)

kinch2002 said:


> "How many events does a single person need to improve in order to nemesize them?"



Daniel, you should really get a decent 3BLD mean 

(won't be enough to nemesize me, though. You also need to improve your Square-1 single.)


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Jun 7, 2015)

I remember there was someone who found out how many events it takes to Nemesize. Maybe they had the program posted with it.


Also I was thinking about this while reading the KinchRankings. I am curious about rankings of people who are comparably have better single rankings than average rankings overall on all events. (trying to think of the best way to put a limit on people who don't have many rankings (<n-events), or if its better to penalize on people with better average ranks than single ranks, ect)


----------



## Jimmy Liu (Jun 7, 2015)

Top 100 list of whom or which organization team has organized the most competitions?


----------



## henrysavich (Jun 8, 2015)

Here's a fun one, who has current PB's from the highest number of different comps (ex: highest possible would be 33 if a person had all 33 pb's from 33 different competitions)


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 8, 2015)

Worst singles and worst averages ever for all events? DNFs are not counted


----------



## Mikel (Jun 9, 2015)

henrysavich said:


> Here's a fun one, who has current PB's from the highest number of different comps (ex: highest possible would be 33 if a person had all 33 pb's from 33 different competitions)



I checked this stat for myself and my current PB's are from 15 competitions out of 33 PB's.


----------



## Sebastien (Jun 9, 2015)

I found a quite easy way to do this directly in SQL, here is the result:



Spoiler: Top 100 People with competition PBs set at most amount of different competitions




*WCA-ID**Name**Competitions*2008BARA01Bence Barát252008COUR01François Courtès232008AURO01Sébastien Auroux222007PERG01Olivér Perge212006BUUS01Henrik Buus Aagaard212011MIKE01Brandon Mikel212005AKKE01Erik Akkersdijk202005REYN01Tim Reynolds202010BENT01Jan Bentlage202006GALE01Arnaud van Galen202007GOUL01Joey Gouly202007POLI01Lorenzo Vigani Poli202005KOCZ01István Kocza202008VARG01Dániel Varga202008TAKA01Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)202011SZAT01Wojciech Szatanowski202004GALL02Clément Gallet192007JAKU01Marcin Jakubowski192009OLSO01Christopher Olson192009HILD01James Hildreth192007SHIR01Takuma Shirahase (白波瀬拓磨)192003BRUC01Ron van Bruchem192005KOSE01Fumiki Koseki (古関章記)192003VAND01Lars Vandenbergh192009OHRN01Laura Ohrndorf192008NIIN01Hideki Niina (新名秀樹)192004KRIG01Gunnar Krig182008LINE02Edward Lin182006GARR01Lucas Garron182009DIEC01Cornelius Dieckmann182008HASH02Wataru Hashimura (端村航)172004KRIG02Kåre Krig172007BARR01Kian Barry172010MOFF02Zoé de Moffarts172011SAKO01Corey Sakowski172007STRO01Sarah Strong172008DONG06Baiqiang Dong (董百强)172007CINO01Rafael Werneck Cinoto172007LUCH01Chia-Wei Lu (呂家維)172007SUGA01Nobuaki Suga (菅信昭)172005BATI01Milán Baticz172008CLEM01Kit Clement172009ROHR01Michael Röhrer172007HUGH01Mike Hughey172006TABU02Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)172010WANG07Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)172009PLES01Michał Pleskowicz172006HALC01Michał Halczuk172009OKAY01Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭)172006PIRZ01Markus Pirzer162008KARL02Moritz Karl162009CHRI03Nora Christ162008JAFF01Justin Jaffray162007SUNT01Timothy Sun162008CLAR01Thompson Clarke162007VALK01Mats Valk162009YAUR01Robert Yau162009SHEP01Daniel Sheppard162007GUIM01Pedro Santos Guimarães162007NAKA03Yu Nakajima (中島悠)162007KRIS01Tomas Kristiansson162003DENN01Ton Dennenbroek162008BRAN01Filippo Brancaleoni162007HESS01Rowe Hessler162008CHOI04Ilkyoo Choi (최일규)162013MANO03Alessandro Manopulo162010TANE01Gaurav Taneja162009ROST01Anton Rostovikov152009PETI01Loïc Petit152009ISHI01Akihiro Ishida (石田朗大)152011KOWO01Paweł Kowol152008WEST02Simon Westlund152006CORR01Devin Corr-Robinett152012ARTH01Noah Arthurs152006ARAK01Sinpei Araki (荒木慎平)152008KLUN01Vidar Norstein Klungre152009COLO03Matteo Colombo152007COHE01Dan Cohen152003POCH01Stefan Pochmann152008MORE02Hippolyte Moreau152008OLLE01Alexander Olleta del Molino152012POHL01Andreas Pohl152007POLK01Adam Polkowski152012YANA01Taku Yanai (矢内拓)152008MAND01Nikhil Mande152006OOKU01Takayuki Ookusa (大艸尊之)152008LEEF01Felix Lee152006DZOA03Dan Dzoan152008HANK01Kanneti Sae Han (คันธ์เนตี แซ่ห่าน)152009ZHEN11Ming Zheng (郑鸣)152008WOJT01Marek Wójtowicz152011STAC01Marcin Stachura152010WUIF01Yi-Fan Wu (吳亦凡)152011YOSH01Ryohei Yoshioka (吉岡亮平)152008YOUN02Michael Young152005ZOLN01Tomasz Żołnowski142009KASU01Sanio Kasumovic142008TOMI01Takahiro Tomisawa (富沢隆広)142009KIEL01Tomasz Kiełbasa142011DWYE02Nathan Dwyer14






Spoiler: SQL-Code





```
SELECT Results.personId as ID, Results.personName as Person, count(distinct Results.competitionId) as Competitions
FROM (`Results` inner join RanksSingle on Results.personId = RanksSingle.personId and Results.eventId = RanksSingle.eventId) inner join RanksAverage on Results.personId = RanksAverage.personId and Results.eventId = RanksAverage.eventId
WHERE Results.best = RanksSingle.best or Results.average = RanksAverage.best
GROUP BY Results.personId
ORDER BY Competitions DESC
LIMIT 100
```


----------



## Username (Jun 9, 2015)

How about people with comp PB's in 100% of their competitions, organized according to amount of competitions from highest to lowest? I'm interested in knowing how much I need to continue my streak


----------



## Sebastien (Jun 9, 2015)

Updated podium buddies, as there is a new (co-) leader team and as Jan an me surpassed the 100 this weekend. 



Spoiler: Top 100 of best podium buddies




*#**Person 1**Person 2**Amount of shared Podiums*1.Bence BarátHunor Bózsing1471.Erik AkkersdijkMats Valk1473.Milán BaticzBence Barát1434.Feliks ZemdegsJayden McNeill1065.Sébastien AurouxJan Bentlage1036.Robert YauDaniel Sheppard1027.Christopher OlsonJohn Brechon828.Rowe HesslerDan Cohen809.Erik AkkersdijkMaarten Smit7810.Bence BarátDániel Varga7611.Erik AkkersdijkSébastien Auroux7212.Henrik Buus AagaardOscar Roth Andersen6913.Breandan VallanceRobert Yau6614.Louis CormierAntoine Cantin6415.Michał HalczukPrzemysław Kaleta6216.Oscar Alberto Ceballos ContrerasJurgens Filiaggi6017.Gunnar KrigSimon Westlund5718.Erik AkkersdijkBence Barát5619.Ernesto Gutiérrez CubaEduardo Gutiérrez Cuba5520.Dene BeardsleyFeliks Zemdegs5421.Pedro Santos GuimarãesGabriel Dechichi Barbar5322.Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์)Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทยโยธิน)5123.Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Syuhei Omura (大村周平)5024.Milán BaticzErik Akkersdijk4924.Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Yu Sajima (佐島優)4926.Mats ValkMaarten Smit4826.Bence BarátMichael Röhrer4826.Dan CohenPatrick Jameson4826.Bob BurtonTim Reynolds4830.Carlos Méndez García-BarrosoJorge Castillo Matas4730.Sébastien AurouxLaura Ohrndorf4730.Massimiliano IovanePaolo Moriello4733.Olivér PergeBence Barát4534.Kirt ProtacioJayden McNeill4434.Akash RupelaShubham Kumar4436.Oscar Alberto Ceballos ContrerasCarlos Miguel Parra Gonzalez4336.Tim ReynoldsDan Cohen4338.Milán BaticzDániel Varga4238.Vincent Hartanto UtomoStephen Adhisaputra4238.Philippe VirouleauAntoine Piau4241.Pedro Santos GuimarãesRafael Werneck Cinoto4141.José Leonardo Chaparro PrietoDavid Remolina Amórtegui4143.Gaurav TanejaAkash Rupela4043.Hao-Zheng Lin (林浩正)Yi-Fan Wu (吳亦凡)4043.Bence BarátMatic Omulec4046.Henrik Buus AagaardHolger Stadel Borum3946.Jorge Castillo MatasRafael Rodriguez Santana3946.Piotr KózkaTomasz Żołnowski3946.Kanneti Sae Han (คันธ์เนตี แซ่ห่าน)Philippe Virouleau3946.Ron van BruchemLars Vandenbergh3951.Kåre KrigGunnar Krig3851.Paolo MorielloGiovanni Contardi3851.Evan LiuCorey Sakowski3854.Gunnar KrigErik Akkersdijk3754.Dániel VargaHunor Bózsing3754.Alexander Olleta del MolinoDaniel Gracia Ortiz3757.Gunnar KrigHenrik Buus Aagaard3657.Jakub KipaPrzemysław Kaleta3657.Michał PleskowiczMarcin Zalewski3657.Henrik Buus AagaardKarina Grandjean Beck3661.Marcin ZalewskiPrzemysław Kaleta3561.Oscar Roth AndersenKarina Grandjean Beck3561.Edward LinMitchell Lane3561.Lorenzo Vigani PoliPaolo Moriello3561.Michał HalczukKamil Zieliński3561.Marcin KowalczykGrzegorz Jałocha3561.Mike HugheyChester Lian3561.Lars VandenberghErik Akkersdijk3569.Erik AkkersdijkHenrik Buus Aagaard3469.Takayuki Ookusa (大艸尊之)Yu Nakajima (中島悠)3469.Stefano BevacquaPaolo Moriello3469.Erik AkkersdijkRama Temmink3473.Wojciech KnottPrzemysław Kaleta3373.Bernett OrlandoKarthik Puthraya3373.Ihor Bilchenko (Ігор Більченко)Artem Melikian (Артем Мелікян)3373.Michał HalczukCezary Rokita3373.Carlos Méndez García-BarrosoPablo Aguilar Dominguez3373.Hippolyte MoreauAntoine Piau3373.Feliks ZemdegsTim Major3380.Henrik Buus AagaardLars Vennike Nielsson3280.José Leonardo Chaparro PrietoDaniel Cano Salgado3280.Timothy SunYunqi Ouyang (欧阳韵奇)3280.Tim MajorJayden McNeill3284.Henrik Buus AagaardFrank Severinsen3184.Tomasz ŻołnowskiAdam Polkowski3184.Rowe HesslerKevin Costello III3184.Gaurav TanejaVinit Nalhe3184.Haowei Fan (樊浩玮)Mulun Yin (阴目仑)3184.Michael YoungEdward Liu3184.Max GranlundNiko Paavilainen3184.Ivan TorgashovIvan Zabrodin3192.Kevin Costello IIITim Wong3092.Anatoly KimIvan Zabrodin3092.Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)Syuhei Omura (大村周平)3092.Kailong Li (李开隆)Weixing Zhang (张炜星)3092.Ron van BruchemErik Akkersdijk3092.François CourtèsSébastien Auroux3098.Mitsuki Gunji (郡司光貴)Yu Nakajima (中島悠)2998.Robert YauChris Wall2998.Dhanayush RaningaDharmesh Shahu29


----------



## the super cuber (Jun 9, 2015)

Can someone plz do an updated BLD sum of ranks top 100? (Including 3bld mean)


----------



## Berd (Jun 9, 2015)

the super cuber said:


> Can someone plz do an updated BLD sum of ranks top 100? (Including 3bld mean)


That would be cool!


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 9, 2015)

top 100 2x2 podiums?


----------



## CAL (Jun 9, 2015)

Here you go:
http://hem.bredband.net/_zlv_/rubiks/stats/podium/WCA_222_podiums.html


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 9, 2015)

Random stuff we were talking about on irc and I might as well post here

Using Wilhelm's list of people with no nemesis from a few weeks ago, and KinchRanks from last week....

- Highest KinchRank with a nemesis: 58th - Evan Brown. Fittingly Kinch is his nemesis
- Lowest KinchRank without a nemesis: 4329th - Cheng Chen
- Of the 292 people with no nemesis, 92 would lose their status if only events included in KinchRanks were used (Averages, except BLD and FM Singles). Yu Nakajima would be the cause of 49 of these, including Milán Baticz who would become the highest ranked person with a nemesis (32nd).


----------



## Wilhelm (Jun 10, 2015)

kinch2002 said:


> - Of the 292 people with no nemesis, 92 would lose their status if only events included in KinchRanks were used (Averages, except BLD and FM Singles). Yu Nakajima would be the cause of 49 of these, including Milán Baticz who would become the highest ranked person with a nemesis (32nd).


Who would be those 92?.
Also has anyone checked who has the highest PPC Rate( Podium per Competition ) I got 2.5 which is close to what I guessed. I bet somebody has more than 7 podiums per comp on average


----------



## Jimmy Liu (Jun 10, 2015)

Can someone prove that BingLiang Li has huge advantage on square-1, no matter by what mathematical calculations. Kinda like Yu Da Huyn on megaminx and Faz on 5x5.


----------



## Username (Jun 10, 2015)

Jimmy Liu said:


> Can someone prove that BingLiang Li has huge advantage on square-1, no matter by what mathematical calculations. Kinda like Yu Da Huyn on megaminx and Faz on 5x5.



What calcs have proven your examples? (not doubting, just interested)


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 10, 2015)

Jimmy Liu said:


> Can someone prove that BingLiang Li has huge advantage on square-1, no matter by what mathematical calculations. Kinda like Yu Da Huyn on megaminx and Faz on 5x5.



Taking the ratio of (2nd best)/WR we get...
333mbf 0.633541968
sq1 0.868197278
444bf	0.878171905
333 0.887381275
333bf	0.889495798
333oh 0.927474402
minx 0.937076687
555 0.942117156
222 0.946745562
333fm 0.952380952
pyram 0.95522388
333ft 0.980045796
666 0.980703145
skewb 0.984126984
555bf 0.990386316
clock 0.991652754
777 0.9922098
444 0.992753623

Btw, I essentially used KinchRanks. So BLD and FM is singles


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 20, 2015)

We know that Feliks has no nemeses because he's good obviously, but how far back does his results need to go until someone (with their current results) nemesizes him? Well in 2009, his results aren't up to todays standards but his 2010 results are pretty good. Bill Wang and Sebastian Weyer have decent enough 3-5 results but are lacking in other events such as sq1. I'm kinda close, except I'm not quite good enough at 2x2x2 and 3x3x3 

Just an interesting thought


----------



## Myachii (Jun 21, 2015)

What is the largest number or World Records, Continental Records, and National Records set in one weekend (excluding the first few competitions in 2003 and the WC in 1982)?


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 21, 2015)

Could someone do a kinchranks for countries? (i.e. best solve from someone from each country)


----------



## Pryge (Jun 27, 2015)

People with the most DNSs on their wca profile?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 27, 2015)

Idea for WCA statistic: Who have you beaten the most times in a certain event?


----------



## Cale S (Jun 27, 2015)

If you add up all of Maskow's official MBLD results that aren't DNF or DNS, you get 1080/1268 in 36:14:54


----------



## XTowncuber (Jun 27, 2015)

I just thought this was funny:
Feliks has set the OcR for single or average in 68% of his 7x7 rounds, 59% of his 6x6 rounds 50% of his 5x5 rounds and 50% of his megaminx rounds.


----------



## ottozing (Jul 1, 2015)

Stats for most official averages in a row for 3x3 of the same second? (I have 19 official 3x3 averages in a row that are 9.xy, which is why I'm curious about other streaks)


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 4, 2015)

Instead of doing podiums, what are the best sum of top3 for any round of OH?


----------



## Eliseo (Jul 6, 2015)

Slowest official single solve that I know of is 13:24 by Susana Magdalena Sebastián Lombraña. https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2014LOMB01
Although Lombraña does not have the worst PB. Zoe Orphanides has a PB of 10:48.


----------



## Sebastien (Jul 6, 2015)

Spoiler: Top 100 people with most successful WCA attempts




*Position**Name**Amount of succesful WCA attempts**1.*Sébastien Auroux9948*2.*François Courtès9001*3.*Erik Akkersdijk7560*4.*Bence Barát7185*5.*Arnaud van Galen6775*6.*Jan Bentlage6692*7.*Clément Gallet5825*8.*Tim Reynolds5359*9.*Dániel Varga5224*10.*Lars Vandenbergh5130*11.*Wojciech Szatanowski4913*12.*Ron van Bruchem4906*13.*Marcin Jakubowski4782*14.*Olivér Perge4679*15.*Joey Gouly4403*16.*Henrik Buus Aagaard4381*17.*Mats Valk4182*18.*Michał Halczuk4128*19.*Tomasz Żołnowski4117*20.*Daniel Sheppard4096*21.*Laura Ohrndorf3983*22.*Bob Burton3864*23.*Rowe Hessler3751*24.*Hunor Bózsing3743*25.*Rafael Werneck Cinoto3720*26.*Milán Baticz3632*27.*Dan Cohen3629*28.*Lorenzo Vigani Poli3473*29.*Gunnar Krig3394*30.*Robert Yau3363*31.*Michał Pleskowicz3285*32.*Cornelius Dieckmann3193*33.*Björn Korbanka3124*34.*John Brechon3094*35.*Michael Röhrer3093*36.*Corey Sakowski3086*37.*Andreas Pohl3084*38.*Piotr Michał Padlewski2954*39.*Javier Tirado Ortiz2934*40.*Kian Barry2929*41.*Ton Dennenbroek2894*42.*Zoé de Moffarts2880*43.*Nobuaki Suga (菅信昭)2873*44.*Leon Schmidtchen2831*45.*Evan Liu2771*46.*Hippolyte Moreau2767*47.*Jakub Wolniewicz2753*48.*Przemysław Kaleta2751*49.*Fabio Bini Graciose2731*50.*Wojciech Knott2730*51.*Oscar Roth Andersen2710*52.*Paolo Moriello2694*53.*Filippo Brancaleoni2691*54.*Geert Bicler2676*55.*Feliks Zemdegs2674*56.*Michael Young2667*57.*Alexander Olleta del Molino2664*58.*Piotr Kózka2655*59.*Breandan Vallance2645*60.*Simon Westlund2627*61.*Justin Jaffray2618*62.*Ivan Zabrodin2614*63.*Louis Cormier2588*64.*Edward Lin2569*65.*Marcin Zalewski2568*66.*Jeremy Fleischman2554*67.*Brúnó Bereczki2514*68.*Ihor Bilchenko (Ігор Більченко)2511*69.*Philippe Virouleau2503*70.*István Kocza2474*71.*Lucas Garron2464*72.*Yu Nakajima (中島悠)2440*73.*Jakub Kipa2430*74.*Gaël Dusser2418*75.*Thompson Clarke2391*76.*Nora Christ2376*77.*Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)2363*78.*Chia-Wei Lu (呂家維)2336*79.*Christopher Olson2326*80.*Dan Selzer2320*81.*Devin Corr-Robinett2315*82.*Matic Omulec2309*83.*James Molloy2275*84.*Anthony Searle2269*85.*Jakub Cabaj2268*86.*Sinpei Araki (荒木慎平)2262*87.*Nathan Dwyer2240*88.*Moritz Karl2232*89.*James Hildreth2204*90.*Niklas Spies2203*91.*Kevin Costello III2197*92.*Antoine Piau2196*93.*Maarten Smit2184*94.*Gaurav Taneja2180*95.*Callum Hales-Jepp2165*96.*Takayuki Ookusa (大艸尊之)2139*97.*Sanio Kasumovic2134*98.*Marcin Stachura2117*99.*Timothy Sun2116*100.*Paweł Kowol2089




If everything goes as expected at WC15, I'm going to have my 10.000th WCA solve as the first solve of the first round of 3x3x3.


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 8, 2015)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1029&cat=3&rnd=2

All of these people are from different continents


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 8, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1029&cat=3&rnd=2
> 
> All of these people are from different continents



I haven't seen a comp that wasn't on Saturday, Sunday or Monday before. Interesting.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jul 8, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1029&cat=3&rnd=2
> 
> All of these people are from different continents



Smallest comp with every (WCA) continent present?


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 8, 2015)

btw, this is also the second best 4x4 podium ever!


Hssandwich said:


> I haven't seen a comp that wasn't on Saturday, Sunday or Monday before. Interesting.



this looks like it was a cube meetup that became a comp lol



Genius4Jesus said:


> Smallest comp with every (WCA) continent present?


no africa ;-;

this is probably it btw 
https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...ts=All+Results&competitionId=OxfordWinter2014


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jul 8, 2015)

Oops... Guess not then


----------



## Username (Jul 8, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> I haven't seen a comp that wasn't on Saturday, Sunday or Monday before. Interesting.



wasn't the first comp with skewb in india on a non-weekend?


----------



## Pro94 (Jul 8, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> I haven't seen a comp that wasn't on Saturday, Sunday or Monday before. Interesting.



22 competitions on Tuesday 
18 on Wednesday
32 on Thursday
180 on Friday


----------



## cashis (Jul 8, 2015)

Averages of average?
ex. If I have 3 rounds at three comps then the average of those 9 averages 
idk if this can be done


----------



## Berd (Jul 8, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> btw, this is also the second best 4x4 podium ever!
> 
> 
> this looks like it was a cube meetup that became a comp lol
> ...


I was at that comp! Cool!


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 8, 2015)

Pro94 said:


> 22 competitions on Tuesday
> 18 on Wednesday
> 32 on Thursday
> 180 on Friday



full list of this?


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 8, 2015)

Genius4Jesus said:


> Smallest comp with every (WCA) continent present?



Only 3 comps have managed all 6 continents
Oxford Winter 2014 - 51 competitors
Welwyn Garden City 2014 - 68 competitors
US Nationals 2011 - 204 competitors


_select competitionid from 
(select distinct competitionid, c.continentid from results r inner join countries c on r.personcountryid = c.id) a
group by competitionid having count(*) = 6;_


----------



## ncube (Jul 8, 2015)

Who has the most repeating-digit times as their wca records? For example, for 3x3, my best single in comp is 8.88 and my best average in comp is 11.11. My pyraminx single is 6.66.


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 8, 2015)

Where 5 continents have been represented at a competition which are most commonly missing? A ranking would be nice.


----------



## TDM (Jul 8, 2015)

kinch2002 said:


> Only 3 comps have managed all 6 continents
> Oxford Winter 2014 - 51 competitors
> Welwyn Garden City 2014 - 68 competitors
> US Nationals 2011 - 204 competitors


Interesting how none of the world championships so far have had people from every continent...


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 8, 2015)

TDM said:


> Interesting how none of the world championships so far have had people from every continent...


This year's worlds will, thanks to Leandro Vindu Kalemba from Angola!


----------



## Keroma12 (Jul 8, 2015)

Two requests:

First, how many (and which) competitions have had all competitors podium in at least one event?

Second, on average how many/what percentage of events does a competition's delegate(s) compete in?


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 10, 2015)

Idk whether this is true, but a lot of delegates seem to be very good at clock. Can someone prove this?


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 10, 2015)

Well, to make things easier, perhaps try to give a more specific definition of " a lot of delegates" and "very good at clock"


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 10, 2015)

Delegates in the top 50 for average

32nd: James Molloy
27th: Sebastien Auroux
22nd: Hung Lo
18th: Javier Tirado Ortiz
13th Daniel Sheppard
12th: Kit Clement
6th: Ilya Tereshko
1st: Evan Liu

Delegates in the top 50 for single:

38th: Oliver Perge
36th: Sebastien Auroux
21st: Kit Clement and Daniel Sheppard
20th: Ilya Tereshko
16th: Javier Tirado Ortiz
15th: James Molloy
11th: Hung Lo
2nd: Evan Liu

8 for average, 9 for single. Well there seem to be quite a few who are concentrated nearer to the top. Idk if there is a better way to prove this


----------



## TDM (Jul 10, 2015)

Possibly find the average of all delegates's clock PB averages and compare that to the total clock average?


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 10, 2015)

TDM said:


> Possibly find the average of all delegates's clock PB averages and compare that to the total clock average?



But I think delegates will be better than the general cubing population in most/all events anyway. So you might need to do the same for ALL events.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 10, 2015)

DuffyEdge said:


> But I think delegates will be better than the general cubing population in most/all events anyway. So you might need to do the same for *ALL events*.



try fmc  lol kit


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 11, 2015)

How many people have an official MBLD success but no 3BLD success?


----------



## Berd (Jul 11, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> How many people have an official MBLD success but no 3BLD success?


As of my first competition, I had a 3/5 multi success but 3bld was on the first day so I missed it.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 14, 2015)

I have an interesting request, which I may try later myself if I have more time. For each event, what is the best "team" average/mean for a given round at a competition? Computing a best average/mean for a 3x3 round at a particular competition would involve finding the best solve on each scramble, and take the average of those solves.

I'm particularly interested to see this for FMC, especially since it's almost surely guaranteed that everyone got the same scramble in a given attempt, but it would be cool to see this for other events too.


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 16, 2015)

Request:

fastest sum of all PB singles in all events (in total time, not ranks), and the same for just WCA puzzles, 2-7, skewb, pyraminx, megaminx, clock, square-1



Isaac Lai said:


> How many people have an official MBLD success but no 3BLD success?


I know of this guy.
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2014RANC01


----------



## not_kevin (Jul 16, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> Request:
> 
> fastest sum of all PB singles in all events (in total time, not ranks), and the same for just WCA puzzles, 2-7, skewb, pyraminx, megaminx, clock, square-1



Just to clarify - how are MBLD and FMC factored into this, if they are?


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 16, 2015)

not_kevin said:


> Just to clarify - how are MBLD and FMC factored into this, if they are?


Oops, forgot about those lol

I would just forget those


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 22, 2015)

Will someone please do an updated list for longest success streaks in 4x4BLD and 5x5BLD? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Lid (Jul 22, 2015)

Here you go:

444bf top10 (5 or more)

```
####	--WCAid--	 best curr subs dnf total
   1	2003HARD01	+   9    9   30  17   47	Chris Hardwick, USA
   2	2005KOCZ01	    8    1   78  47  125	István Kocza, Hungary
   3	2009LIAN03	+   8    8   19  23   42	Chester Lian, Malaysia
   4	2008BERG04	    7    1   16  16   32	Mats Bergsten, Sweden
   5	2007ENDR01	    6    0   22  21   43	Marcell Endrey, Hungary
   6	2007HUGH01	    6    0   34  32   66	Mike Hughey, USA
   7	2010BENT01	    6    1   29  44   73	Jan Bentlage, Germany
   8	2008CIRN01	    5    2   29  29   58	Fabrizio Cirnigliaro, Italy
   9	2012POHL01	    5    0   22  54   76	Andreas Pohl, Germany
  10	2014UKEY01	    5    1    7   2    9	Mayur Ukey, India
```
555bf top16 (3 or more)

```
####	--WCAid--	 best curr subs dnf total
   1	2007HUGH01	    6    0   24  38   62	Mike Hughey, USA
   2	2007ENDR01	+   5    5   13  21   34	Marcell Endrey, Hungary
   3	2005KOCZ01	    4    0   51  64  115	István Kocza, Hungary
   4	2011GRIT01	    4    2   15  36   51	Oleg Gritsenko, Russia
   5	2013HUBH01	+   4    4    4   0    4	Hanns Hub, Germany
   6	2003HARD01	    3    0   16  19   35	Chris Hardwick, USA
   7	2008CIRN01	    3    2   15  23   38	Fabrizio Cirnigliaro, Italy
   8	2009FEAN01	    3    0    7  16   23	Aldo Feandri, Indonesia
   9	2009KUBO01	+   3    3    3   1    4	Tomoki Kubo (久保友樹), Japan
  10	2009LIAN03	    3    2   16  19   35	Chester Lian, Malaysia
  11	2009OKAY01	    3    1   12  15   27	Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭), Japan
  12	2009OLSS01	    3    0    5   8   13	Henrik Olsson, Sweden
  13	2010BENT01	    3    2   16  41   57	Jan Bentlage, Germany
  14	2010CHAN20	    3    0    9   8   17	Nevins Chan Pak Hoong (陈百鸿), Malaysia
  15	2010KARY02	    3    1   12  10   22	Dmitry Karyakin, Russia
  16	2014SCHO02	    3    0    6   8   14	Cale Schoon, USA
```
+ = ongoing
subs=successes in this case


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 22, 2015)

Thank you, Lid!


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Jul 22, 2015)

Could someone do a ranking for competitions attended in 2015 so far? 
Also, if possible a ranking for most competitions on consecutive weekends? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## supercavitation (Jul 22, 2015)

How many people have the best average or single of a given event ever done on the continent for every continent on which they've ever competed (must have competed on more than one continent)?

For example, to my knowledge, Faz has the best 3x3 average ever done on all of the 5 continents on which he's competed:
Oceania: 6.54 WR
Africa: 6.77
South America: 6.97
North America: 7.03
Asia: 7.78

How many other people have this for an event for either average or single?

EDIT: Fixed the continent names, I'm an idiot past 1:15am.


----------



## TDM (Jul 22, 2015)

supercavitation said:


> US: 7.03


that is not a continent


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 22, 2015)

TDM said:


> that is not a continent



Neither is Australia


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jul 22, 2015)

Regardless of the names chosen, the stat does appear to be correct.
As for other events, I'm not sure there's even that many people who have competed in every continent, so the numbers would be small enough to check manually I would think.


----------



## rubikmaster (Jul 22, 2015)

Are there people who've done a better OH average than 2H average in the same competition? Or slower 3x3 average than 4x4 average, slower 4x4 than 5x5, etc.?


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 22, 2015)

rubikmaster said:


> Are there people who've done a better OH average than 2H average in the same competition? Or slower 3x3 average than 4x4 average, slower 4x4 than 5x5, etc.?



There are a few people for OH cos it has been asked before. Dk about the others but I know that Yu Da-Hyun's 3x3 is faster than her 2x2

EDIT: Ignore what I said just realised you said same comp


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 22, 2015)

Aneurin's 2x2 average was 0.69 slower than his 3x3 average at New Zealand Champs 2010.


----------



## TDM (Jul 22, 2015)

At UK Open 2010, Breandan Vallance had a 9.96 3x3 average and a 11.88 2x2 average.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 22, 2015)

TDM said:


> At UK Open 2010, Breandan Vallance had a 9.96 3x3 average and a 11.88 2x2 average.



Wtf was he doing??? And lmao seventowns the organiser

Also Wilhelm Kilders had a 59.22 2x2 average and 12.55 3x3 average at Zonhoven Open 2015.


----------



## supercavitation (Jul 22, 2015)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Regardless of the names chosen, the stat does appear to be correct.
> As for other events, I'm not sure there's even that many people who have competed in every continent, so the numbers would be small enough to check manually I would think.





supercavitation said:


> (must have competed on more than one continent)



Even Faz hasn't competed on every continent.


----------



## tx789 (Jul 22, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> Aneurin's 2x2 average was 0.69 slower than his 3x3 average at New Zealand Champs 2010.



That what I got having a counting 1:42.00 due to nerves and a dnf due to inexperience with the timers.


----------



## Wilhelm (Jul 22, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Wtf was he doing??? And lmao seventowns the organiser
> 
> Also Wilhelm Kilders had a 59.22 2x2 average and 12.55 3x3 average at Zonhoven Open 2015.



I also had a 49.70 4x4 average


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 23, 2015)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013ORPH01
WR holder of... the slowest official 3x3 solve :/


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 23, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013ORPH01
> WR holder of... the slowest official 3x3 solve :/


Woah, and it was a NR.


----------



## Cale S (Jul 23, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013ORPH01
> WR holder of... the slowest official 3x3 solve :/



other people have had slower (2010PETR02), that's just the slowest pb single


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm pretty sure 2015ARAK02 has the slowest 3x3 average at 8:45.07 though.


----------



## supercavitation (Jul 23, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> I'm pretty sure 2015ARAK02 has the slowest 3x3 average at 8:45.07 though.



Set at the aptly named Slow 'n Steady 2015.


----------



## WayneMigraine (Jul 23, 2015)

Who are the five fastest 3x3 solvers (based on pb official average) who haven't competed in any event involving 4x4-7x7 (inculding big BLD).


----------



## Myachii (Jul 24, 2015)

WayneMigraine said:


> Who are the five fastest 3x3 solvers (based on pb official average) who haven't competed in any event involving 4x4-7x7 (inculding big BLD).



I guarantee they will all be >15 years old.


Also I have a question - What is the biggest competition (in terms of number of competitors) where one person has won every event? Also with two people?


----------



## Username (Jul 24, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Also I have a question - What is the biggest competition (in terms of number of competitors) where one person has won every event? Also with two people?



Maybe not first, but FMC EU and FMC USA are probably some of them


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 24, 2015)

Who has the fastest 3BLD single without having any other BLD events?
Mo3?


----------



## Cale S (Jul 24, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Who has the fastest 3BLD single without having any other BLD events?
> Mo3?



Sreeram Venkatarao for single and Oto Aoyagi for mean


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 24, 2015)

WayneMigraine said:


> Who are the five fastest 3x3 solvers (based on pb official average) who haven't competed in any event involving 4x4-7x7 (inculding big BLD).



Hyeon Kyo Kyoung was close


----------



## y235 (Jul 26, 2015)

Is there any person with a 3BLD single faster then their 3x3 single/avarege? Or, more generally, who has the lowest 3BLD single/3x3 single ratio? Also for 4x4 and 5x5.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jul 26, 2015)

Could someone please fetch the south american sum of ranks for cubic (2-7 speedsolve only) and non cubic events (everything else, except for 333 variations and bld events)?


----------



## pokekrom (Jul 28, 2015)

Now, who is the oldest person ?  I don't wana read 395 pages and everything I found is old ... (and Youngest/oldest stats in miscelliamous part of the WCA site was removed ...)


----------



## EMI (Jul 28, 2015)

You can't find tell that from the database, because your profile doesn't contain your name. So you could only give lower bounds.
My guess is somewhere between 90 and 100 years.


----------



## Keroma12 (Jul 29, 2015)

It seems like most requests here are going unanswered (including mine from two weeks ago ).

Could somebody do an updated nemesis list please?


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Jul 30, 2015)

What's is the average winning average for 3x3 at comps?


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jul 30, 2015)

Could someone give me the download thing for that sum of ranks thingy??also is that just for world ranks or for continents as Well?


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 30, 2015)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Could someone give me the download thing for that sum of ranks thingy??also is that just for world ranks or for continents as Well?



https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/misc/sum_of_ranks/


----------



## Bubtore (Jul 30, 2015)

He meant the programm that Stefan made ...
I downloaded it a while ago, but don't remember where it was.
But we see each other next weekend, so if you bring an USB key I could copy the programm on it.


----------



## Jakube (Jul 30, 2015)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Could someone give me the download thing for that sum of ranks thingy??also is that just for world ranks or for continents as Well?



https://github.com/pochmann/sum-of-wca-ranks


----------



## TMOY (Jul 31, 2015)

EMI said:


> You can't find tell that from the database, because your profile doesn't contain your name. So you could only give lower bounds.
> My guess is somewhere between 90 and 100 years.



I remember that before the age stats were removed from the WCA site, the oldest person was a 90 years old Danish competitor. No idea if anybody older than that has competed since.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jul 31, 2015)

Bubtore said:


> He meant the programm that Stefan made ...
> I downloaded it a while ago, but don't remember where it was.
> But we see each other next weekend, so if you bring an USB key I could copy the programm on it.



Thanks! That would be nice!


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 2, 2015)

is there anyone with a longer NR streak then me?


----------



## Lid (Aug 2, 2015)

Antonie faz fan said:


> is there anyone with a longer NR streak then me?


Yes, https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008WEST02 for example 29 comps.


----------



## Wilhelm (Aug 2, 2015)

Can someone post an updated version of the longest PB-Streak statistic pls


----------



## qqwref (Aug 2, 2015)

Cuba used to be the worst country in 3x3x3, with an average NR of 3:10.60 and single NR of 2:57.41.

But Gabriel Campos competed for Cuba at this weekend's US Nationals, getting a 24.13 average (taking 87.3% off of the old NR) and 19.26 single (taking 89.1% off)! This has to be some kind of record.


----------



## newtonbase (Aug 2, 2015)

Cyprus single was similar but I think only 88%. It was in a very short period of time though.


----------



## Hssandwich (Aug 2, 2015)

Slowest average with a sub Erik single?


----------



## joshsailscga (Aug 3, 2015)

Chris Olson now has a 7.07 single and 9.09 average.


----------



## Lid (Aug 3, 2015)

Patryk Szewczyk, 6.87 single in a 13.45 average.


----------



## henrysavich (Aug 3, 2015)

Can someone list countries by %female cubers (for countries over 20 competitors)? Methinks it might show an interesting cultural trend


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 3, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> Chris Olson now has a 7.07 single and 9.09 average.


Paul Mahvi has a 6.32 single and a 10.07 average.


----------



## Hssandwich (Aug 3, 2015)

Lid said:


> Patryk Szewczyk, 6.87 single in a 13.45 average.



Oh, I was expecting it to be Jialin Zhou who got a 6.92 this weekend.


----------



## Lid (Aug 3, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Oh, I was expecting it to be Jialin Zhou who got a 6.92 this weekend.


That result is not in the WCA DB yet. But once it is that will be the new "record".



RjFx2 said:


> What average for every event is good? (Top 25% or so)


Hard to say, when you are expected to win a certain % of the comps, that average would be considered good(?)

Here is a list of the times needed to win 3x3x3:


Spoiler





```
2015-08-03 @ 15:52:02
---------------------------------
      3x3x3 winning averages
---------------------------------
BoX  :    3
60+  :    1
45-59:    1
30-44:    2
29.xy:    1
28.xy:    2
27.xy:    0
26.xy:    1
25.xy:    2
24.xy:    3
23.xy:    0
22.xy:    1
21.xy:    4
20.xy:    3
19.xy:    6
18.xy:   16
17.xy:   18
16.xy:   47
15.xy:   89
14.xy:  136
13.xy:  220
12.xy:  279
11.xy:  380
10.xy:  494
 9.xy:  439
 8.xy:  155
 7.xy:   32
 6.xy:    1
  ALL: 2336
```


----------



## Hssandwich (Aug 3, 2015)

Lid said:


> That result is not in the WCA DB yet. But once it is that will be the new "record".



But he also got an 11 average.


----------



## joshsailscga (Aug 3, 2015)

cuberkid10 said:


> Paul Mahvi has a 6.32 single and a 10.07 average.



I was referring more to the mirror-image times than any luckiness in single


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 4, 2015)

*Fun Cube Stats Thread*

I love statistics. And I love cubing. Hence, this thread. This thread is just a place to put some fun cube stats that you know out into the public. Just make sure they aren't obvious! 
For example...
There are 30 ways to result in a DNF in a competition, but only 10 ways to get a +2.
In US Nats 2015, Pavan Ravindra had the best and worst 3x3 Finals solves, at 5.58 and 17.21.


----------



## Animorpher13 (Aug 4, 2015)

Some of you guys this already, but if not,
Drew Brads won the U.S. National's 2015 with an 8.33 average, one second greater than last year's average, 8.32 by Collin Burns. 
This is the second time the winning average has gone up instead of down, the other being Andy Smith's 9.73 average in 2013 preceding Andrew Ricci's 9.55 second average the year before.



> There are 30 ways to result in a DNF in a competition, but only 10 ways to get a +2.


 P.S. Is there a list of all the 30 ways to DNF somewhere you can link to?


----------



## Goosly (Aug 5, 2015)

Mats Valk got a 6.78, followed by a 6.58 in the final of N8W8 Summer 2015
Who else got two sub-Erik's in a row so far? (only subsequent solves within the same average count)


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 5, 2015)

Hey, chould someone update the nemesis lists? only recent one i can find is from April but since Nats and worlds has happened since then I'd like to see what has changed


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 5, 2015)

Animorpher13 said:


> P.S. Is there a list of all the 30 ways to DNF somewhere you can link to?


It's called the WCA regulations page


----------



## Torch (Aug 13, 2015)

I have the second-slowest 3BLD time of anyone in the MBLD top 100. (Micael Boulet is slower.)


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 13, 2015)

Yet somehow your 4 minute 3BLD mean ranks you higher


----------



## Torch (Aug 13, 2015)

Robert-Y said:


> Yet somehow your 4 minute 3BLD mean ranks you higher



That is odd! I guess 3BLD means are still a pretty rare thing. 

(Just for the record, my 3rd solve at Nationals was a 1:35 DNF by 3 edges. )


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 13, 2015)

Goosly said:


> Mats Valk got a 6.78, followed by a 6.58 in the final of N8W8 Summer 2015
> Who else got two sub-Erik's in a row so far? (only subsequent solves within the same average count)



Feliks obviously, Lucas, Alexander, Cornelius, Philip Weyer. That all u could find.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 13, 2015)

Ways to DNF (30):
Break a restriction involving cameras (2i2)
Repairing non-defective parts of a puzzle, or using external tools to assist repairing (5b2)
Repairing a puzzle without being blindfolded during the blindfolded phase of a blindfolded event (5b4)
More than one part of a puzzle with one colored part being detached or not placed (5b5c)
One or more parts of a puzzle with more than one colored part being detached or not placed (5b5d)
Solving fewer than half of cubes for MBLD, or solving 1 cube out of 2 (9f12c)
More than one move is required to finish the puzzle (10e4)
Going over the hard cutoff (A1a4)
Competing with the intention of a poor result (A1c)
Applying moves during the inspection period (A3c1)
Taking more than 17 seconds of inspection time (A4d2)
Communicating with anyone other than the judge (A5a)
Receiving assistance from any person or object other than the surface (A5b)
The timer stops before the end of the solve, and shows a time of at least 0.060 (see 10e4) (A6b2)
Moving or touching the puzzle after the attempt before the judge has inspected it (A6e)
Resetting the timer before the judge has recorded the result (A6f)
Making physical notes during the memo phase of a blind solve (B3b)
Applying moves during the memo phase of a blind solve (B3c)
Applying moves before fully donning the blindfold (B4b)
Looking at the puzzle during the blindfolded phase (B4d)
Touching the puzzle after taking off the blindfold to stop the timer (B5c)
Using anything other than one hand in a one-handed solve (C1b)
Repairing the puzzle with anything but the solving hand (C1b2)
Using anything other than the first hand that touched the cube after inspection (see C1b) (C1c)
Using anything but your feet in a foot solve (D1b)
An illegible FMC solution, or one not written in OBTM (E2c)
Directly deriving part of an FMC solution from the scramble (E2e)
Not giving a valid explanation for an FMC solution (E2e1)
Unauthorized objects in an FMC attempt (E3)
Changing positions of pins during inspection of clock (F3)


----------



## obelisk477 (Aug 13, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Making physical notes during the memo phase of a blind solve (B3b)



What does this mean? Like writing out your memo? Or moving your foot in such a way as to remember parity or something.


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 13, 2015)

obelisk477 said:


> What does this mean? Like writing out your memo? Or moving your foot in such a way as to remember parity or something.



Writing down your memo. Using feet position to remember parity/flipped/twisted pieces is perfectly allowed and used (at least used by myself  )


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 13, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> Writing down your memo. Using feet position to remember parity/flipped/twisted pieces is perfectly allowed and used (at least used by myself  )



Well what if people use something such as jewelry to help with memo, as in i have a twisted cornered so i can twist a ring around my finger to face a certain way to indicate that i have a twisted corner. Now this sounds silly but when it comes to stuff like twisted/flipped pieces they are easy to forget.


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 13, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> Well what if people use something such as jewelry to help with memo, as in i have a twisted cornered so i can twist a ring around my finger to face a certain way to indicate that i have a twisted corner. Now this sounds silly but when it comes to stuff like twisted/flipped pieces they are easy to forget.



I would forbid this. To me as long as you are using your own body only it's fine but when you start using anything that isn't part of your body (eg. jewellery, paper, pencil....) it should be forbidden...


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 13, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> I would forbid this. To me as long as you are using your own body only it's fine but when you start using anything that isn't part of your body (eg. jewellery, paper, pencil....) it should be forbidden...



Oh i certainly agree it should be forbidden but there is nothing in teh regs stating it shouldn't be allow, in my opinion they should add something making it more clear


----------



## Renslay (Aug 13, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> Well what if people use something such as jewelry to help with memo, as in i have a twisted cornered so i can twist a ring around my finger to face a certain way to indicate that i have a twisted corner. Now this sounds silly but when it comes to stuff like twisted/flipped pieces they are easy to forget.



Actually, I found that a very very good question.

If that is considered as cheating, what about crossing my legs to indicate the existence of a twisted corner. That shouldn't be cheating, yet both of them are related to some kind of physical movement to memorize an information.

Edit: okay, I see there are interesting replies to that problem. So there is actually a difference.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 13, 2015)

Even if doing something like moving a foot or crossing your legs were disallowed, couldn't you just say "That is how I sit when I need to concentrate" or something? It is useless to make a regulation that is impossible to enforce. When it comes to twisting some sort of jewelry, or writing something down, that would be clearly cheating, and it is hard to make an excuse. "Oh, my thing was supposed to be exactly 120 degrees off..." is kinda suspicious.


----------



## Julian (Aug 13, 2015)

It's a little weird, because it's externalizing the memory instead of internalizing it. I used to cross my feet to indicate parity.


----------



## henrysavich (Aug 14, 2015)

OK interesting idea I just had from this discussion, Give each piece location a location on your body. If after normal memo they are twisted or flipped, punch yourself in that location. While executing, you can remember where the misprinted piece is by where you feel the aching on your body!

I'm joking oc, but theoretically possible and stupid.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Aug 14, 2015)

I had the idea of removing my shoes to give me different information for BLD, would that be illegal?


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 14, 2015)

Genius4Jesus said:


> I had the idea of removing my shoes to give me different information for BLD, would that be illegal?



I would not allow it. Since you use something elsd than your own body and mind to help in the solve. Really essentially the same thing as sirwaffles jewellery example...


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 14, 2015)

There is a regulation that covers this:
_A5b) While inspecting or solving the puzzle, the competitor must not receive assistance from anyone or any object other than the surface (also see Regulation 2i). Penalty: disqualification of the attempt (DNF)._

Jewellery not allowed. Leg crossing allowed.


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 14, 2015)

I took the first competition in each country and looked at who delegated them.
Delegate - #Countries - Countries
Ron van Bruchem	17	Canada, Netherlands, Germany, Poland, Belgium, Czech Republic, Italy, Slovenia, Croatia, Jordan, Serbia, Iceland, Turkey, Mongolia, Georgia, Tunisia, Iran
Anders Larsson	7	Sweden, Finland, Norway, Denmark, Singapore, Vietnam, South Africa
Olivér Perge	4	Greece, Romania, Austria, Ukraine
Dave Hedley Jones	3	Spain, Russia, UAE
Natán Riggenbach	3	Guatemala, Dominican Republic, Bolivia
Chan Tak Chuen	2	Hong Kong, Macau
Chatchawan Jaruwattanakun	2	Thailand, Malaysia
Dene Beardsley	2	New Zealand, Australia
Ivo Kruusamägi	2	Latvia, Lithuania
Pedro Santos Guimarães	2	Brazil, Chile
Tyson Mao	2	USA, Peru
Adam Zamora	1	Mexico
Anton Rostovikov	1	Belarus
Artem Melikian	1	Moldova
Axel Lifschitz	1	Uruguay
Chris Krueger	1	China
Dan Harris	1	United Kingdom
Daniel Sheppard	1	Ireland
David Calvo Vivas	1	Portugal
Dror Vomberg	1	Israel
Edouard Chambon	1	Switzerland
Gilles Roux	1	France
İskender Aznavur	1	Azerbaijan
Javier Tirado Ortiz	1	Andorra
John Louis	1	India
Masayuki Akimoto	1	Japan
Mateus Moitinho de Almeida	1	Philippines
Petra Vogrinec	1	Bosnia and Herzegovina
Petri Vanhala	1	Estonia
Sebastián Pino Castillo	1	Argentina
Simon Hwang	1	Korea
Ton Dennenbroek	1	Indonesia
Uriel Gayosso	1	Colombia
Warren Liao	1	Taiwan
Wilson José Duarte Espitia	1	Venezuela
Ernő Rubik	1	Hungary
Gábor Szabó	1	Slovakia
Karlis Iskrovs	1	Lithuania
Roman Ostapenko	1	Ukraine
Kong Chai Chen	1	Iran


----------



## rybaby (Aug 17, 2015)

What percentage of all competitors entered in WCA have only been to one competition?


----------



## Lid (Aug 17, 2015)

rybaby said:


> What percentage of all competitors entered in WCA have only been to one competition?


24813 persons has one comp = 57.46%


Spoiler: Complete list





```
168         1   0.002
132         1   0.002
130         1   0.002
120         1   0.002
119         1   0.002
118         1   0.002
114         1   0.002
109         3   0.007
107         1   0.002
103         1   0.002
101         1   0.002
100         1   0.002
 90         1   0.002
 89         2   0.005
 87         3   0.007
 85         1   0.002
 84         1   0.002
 83         1   0.002
 82         1   0.002
 81         3   0.007
 79         2   0.005
 78         2   0.005
 75         2   0.005
 73         1   0.002
 72         1   0.002
 71         3   0.007
 69         2   0.005
 68         1   0.002
 67         3   0.007
 66         3   0.007
 64         4   0.009
 62         3   0.007
 61         3   0.007
 60         3   0.007
 59         4   0.009
 58         3   0.007
 57         2   0.005
 56         4   0.009
 55         5   0.012
 54         3   0.007
 53         4   0.009
 52         1   0.002
 51         6   0.014
 50         9   0.021
 49         4   0.009
 48         6   0.014
 47        10   0.023
 46         6   0.014
 45         6   0.014
 44         4   0.009
 43        13   0.030
 42         6   0.014
 41        13   0.030
 40        11   0.025
 39        19   0.044
 38        12   0.028
 37        11   0.025
 36        11   0.025
 35        16   0.037
 34        21   0.049
 33        20   0.046
 32        29   0.067
 31        17   0.039
 30        27   0.063
 29        24   0.056
 28        31   0.072
 27        27   0.063
 26        33   0.076
 25        41   0.095
 24        40   0.093
 23        60   0.139
 22        56   0.130
 21        50   0.116
 20        72   0.167
 19        77   0.178
 18        95   0.220
 17        92   0.213
 16       105   0.243
 15       117   0.271
 14       137   0.317
 13       190   0.440
 12       204   0.472
 11       260   0.602
 10       319   0.739
  9       389   0.901
  8       478   1.107
  7       676   1.565
  6       857   1.984
  5      1215   2.813
  4      1980   4.585
  3      3290   7.618
  2      7095   16.429
  1     24813   57.456
```


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 17, 2015)

Lid said:


> 24813 persons has one comp = 57.46%
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Complete list
> ...



I'm part of the 7.618% who have been to 3... but soon I'll be part of the 4.587%


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 17, 2015)

Lid said:


> 24813 persons has one comp = 57.46%
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Complete list
> ...



Using your data I've added the cumulative numbers



Spoiler: Complete List





```
Comps	People	%	Cumulative People	Cumulative %
168	1	0.002	1	0.002
132	1	0.002	2	0.004
130	1	0.002	3	0.006
120	1	0.002	4	0.008
119	1	0.002	5	0.01
118	1	0.002	6	0.012
114	1	0.002	7	0.014
109	3	0.007	10	0.021
107	1	0.002	11	0.023
103	1	0.002	12	0.025
101	1	0.002	13	0.027
100	1	0.002	14	0.029
90	1	0.002	15	0.031
89	2	0.005	17	0.036
87	3	0.007	20	0.043
85	1	0.002	21	0.045
84	1	0.002	22	0.047
83	1	0.002	23	0.049
82	1	0.002	24	0.051
81	3	0.007	27	0.058
79	2	0.005	29	0.063
78	2	0.005	31	0.068
75	2	0.005	33	0.073
73	1	0.002	34	0.075
72	1	0.002	35	0.077
71	3	0.007	38	0.084
69	2	0.005	40	0.089
68	1	0.002	41	0.091
67	3	0.007	44	0.098
66	3	0.007	47	0.105
64	4	0.009	51	0.114
62	3	0.007	54	0.121
61	3	0.007	57	0.128
60	3	0.007	60	0.135
59	4	0.009	64	0.144
58	3	0.007	67	0.151
57	2	0.005	69	0.156
56	4	0.009	73	0.165
55	5	0.012	78	0.177
54	3	0.007	81	0.184
53	4	0.009	85	0.193
52	1	0.002	86	0.195
51	6	0.014	92	0.209
50	9	0.021	101	0.23
49	4	0.009	105	0.239
48	6	0.014	111	0.253
47	10	0.023	121	0.276
46	6	0.014	127	0.29
45	6	0.014	133	0.304
44	4	0.009	137	0.313
43	13	0.03	150	0.343
42	6	0.014	156	0.357
41	13	0.03	169	0.387
40	11	0.025	180	0.412
39	19	0.044	199	0.456
38	12	0.028	211	0.484
37	11	0.025	222	0.509
36	11	0.025	233	0.534
35	16	0.037	249	0.571
34	21	0.049	270	0.62
33	20	0.046	290	0.666
32	29	0.067	319	0.733
31	17	0.039	336	0.772
30	27	0.063	363	0.835
29	24	0.056	387	0.891
28	31	0.072	418	0.963
27	27	0.063	445	1.026
26	33	0.076	478	1.102
25	41	0.095	519	1.197
24	40	0.093	559	1.29
23	60	0.139	619	1.429
22	56	0.13	675	1.559
21	50	0.116	725	1.675
20	72	0.167	797	1.842
19	77	0.178	874	2.02
18	95	0.22	969	2.24
17	92	0.213	1061	2.453
16	105	0.243	1166	2.696
15	117	0.271	1283	2.967
14	137	0.317	1420	3.284
13	190	0.44	1610	3.724
12	204	0.472	1814	4.196
11	260	0.602	2074	4.798
10	319	0.739	2393	5.537
9	389	0.901	2782	6.438
8	478	1.107	3260	7.545
7	676	1.565	3936	9.11
6	857	1.984	4793	11.094
5	1215	2.813	6008	13.907
4	1980	4.585	7988	18.492
3	3290	7.618	11278	26.11
2	7095	16.429	18373	42.539
1	24813	57.456	43186	99.995
```


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 18, 2015)

Can someone confirm if nationals 2015 was the worlds closest 3x3 podium?


----------



## Stefan (Aug 18, 2015)

Rubiks560 said:


> Can someone confirm if nationals 2015 was the worlds closest 3x3 podium?





Spoiler: Closest 3x3 Podiums (relative)



Using data from WCA_export073_20150818 and Stefan's WCA Data Tools.


*Competition**Min**Max**Ratio**People*Bandung Open 201114.1014.121.00143FNSM 201513.0113.051.00313Jogjakarta Open 201310.1510.201.00493Slovenian Open 201411.0711.131.00543Berkeley Spring 201311.0111.071.00543Kansai Open 201211.1911.261.00633US Nationals 20158.338.391.00723Zhejiang 201310.9411.021.00733Kharkiv Open 201410.7810.871.00833Cyber Open 201111.7211.821.00853



Spoiler: SQL





```
[NOPARSE]SELECT competitionId 'Competition',
       min(average) 'Min[T]',
       max(average) 'Max[T]',
       max(average) / min(average) Ratio,
       count(*) People
FROM Results
WHERE eventId='333' and roundId in ('f', 'c') AND pos<=3 AND average>0
GROUP BY competitionId
ORDER BY 4
LIMIT 10[/NOPARSE]
```









Spoiler: Closest 3x3 Podiums (absolute)



Using data from WCA_export073_20150818 and Stefan's WCA Data Tools.


*Competition**Min**Max**Diff**People*Bandung Open 201114.1014.120.023FNSM 201513.0113.050.043Jogjakarta Open 201310.1510.200.053US Nationals 20158.338.390.063Slovenian Open 201411.0711.130.063Berkeley Spring 201311.0111.070.063Kansai Open 201211.1911.260.073Zhejiang 201310.9411.020.083Kharkiv Open 201410.7810.870.093CanadianCUBING 50 20149.439.520.093



Spoiler: SQL





```
[NOPARSE]SELECT competitionId 'Competition',
       min(average) 'Min[T]',
       max(average) 'Max[T]',
       max(average) - min(average) 'Diff[T]',
       count(*) People
FROM Results
WHERE eventId='333' and roundId in ('f', 'c') AND pos<=3 AND average>0
GROUP BY competitionId
ORDER BY 4
LIMIT 10[/NOPARSE]
```


----------



## Iggy (Aug 18, 2015)

Kailong Li is the first person ever to tie Erik for 3x3 single


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 18, 2015)

Stefan said:


> Spoiler: Closest 3x3 Podiums (relative)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 20, 2015)

I'd like to know the mean Ao5 in 3x3 for first-time NA competitors over the past year.


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 23, 2015)

I have a term I kind of invented... it's called "The Price is Right time". It's just the closest official time/average to a "milestone" (e.g. 1:00, 5s, 30s, 2:30) that isn't over the given time. For instance, I have the 1:00 SQ1 single, at 59.97. 3x3 10 second average is a 5-way tie between Akash Rupela, Bhargav Narasimhan, Daniel Maienshein, Ivan Torgashov and Pablo Dominguez at exactly 10.00. I only made this because of my SQ1 Single though, tbh xD


----------



## rybaby (Aug 29, 2015)

y235 said:


> Is there any person with a 3BLD single faster then their 3x3 single/avarege? Or, more generally, who has the lowest 3BLD single/3x3 single ratio? Also for 4x4 and 5x5.



Haiyan Zhuang

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008ZHUA01


----------



## Isaac Lai (Aug 29, 2015)

rybaby said:


> Haiyan Zhuang
> 
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008ZHUA01



It seems like he did 3BLD in 3x3 rounds.


----------



## illius (Aug 29, 2015)

Today at ABHC 2015, I got a 31 move solution with CFOP. This was my first competition fmc attempt. Is this a record? Also, this was my first ever attempt. Is that UWR?


----------



## Cale S (Aug 29, 2015)

illius said:


> Today at ABHC 2015, I got a 31 move solution with CFOP. This was my first competition fmc attempt. Is this a record? Also, this was my first ever attempt. Is that UWR?



My first official attempt was 25, which is WR for best first official FMC attempt


----------



## Lid (Aug 29, 2015)

illius said:


> Today at ABHC 2015, I got a 31 move solution with CFOP. This was my first competition fmc attempt. Is this a record? Also, this was my first ever attempt. Is that UWR?





Spoiler: Best First FMC comp (single)




*Cuber**Event**Time*Cale Schoon, USA333fm25Joon Cha, Korea333fm25Matthew Bahner, USA333fm26Ali Salavati (علی صلواتی), Iran333fm26David Woner, USA333fm27Michael Young, USA333fm27Fang Qin (秦方), China333fm27Claudio Müller, Switzerland333fm27Johan Sokrates Wind, Norway333fm28Sebastiano Tronto, Italy333fm28Matěj Grohmann, Czech Republic333fm28Juan Camilo Vargas, Colombia333fm28Evgeny Akivis, Russia333fm28Olivier Stietel, France333fm28Hiroki Iwashita (岩下大輝), Japan333fm29Mirek Goljan, Czech Republic333fm29Hongfei Tian (田洪飞), China333fm29Peter Hung, USA333fm29Justin Jaffray, Canada333fm30Ravi Fernando, USA333fm30Yongzhe Mao (毛勇喆), China333fm30Zijian Chen (陈梓键), China333fm30Peiyan Li (利沛焰), China333fm30Dmitry Krivoshey, Russia333fm30Wilson Alvis, Indonesia333fm30


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 30, 2015)

most podiums without ever being first? I feel like I could be pretty much on the top for that ranking


----------



## Ninja Storm (Aug 30, 2015)

Lid said:


> Spoiler: Best First FMC
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Could you do this but with DNFs included? I know that Matthew Bahner got two DNFs to start at Nationals, before he got his 26.


----------



## Bubtore (Aug 30, 2015)

And maybe the best ''worst result'' in FM (and other events if someone likes too, I know I've seen it for 2x2 somewhere), without DNFs of course.


----------



## Lid (Aug 30, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> most podiums without ever being first? I feel like I could be pretty much on the top for that ranking


You're far from the top, Kian Barry got 39 podiums without a win (14+25).


----------



## henrysavich (Aug 30, 2015)

Best Worst times for each event

3x3: 7.11 Feliks Zemdegs
4x4: 27.08 Sebastien Weyer
5x5: 54.26 Feliks Zemdegs
2x2: 1.91 Rami Sbahi
3BLD: 27.55 Marcin Kowalczyk
OH: 12.75 Przemyslaw Kaleta
FMC: 26 Joao Pedro Batista Ribeiro Costa
FT: 29.28 Jakub Kipa
Mega: 46.03 Yu Da-Hyun
Pyra: 3.38 Oscar Roth Andersen
Sq1: 12.06 Bingliang Li
Clock: 7.31 Nathaniel Berg
Skewb: 3.40 Jonatan Klosko
6x6: 1:48.99 Kevin Hays
7x7: 2:44.25 Feliks Zemdegs


----------



## Lid (Aug 30, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> Could you do this but with DNFs included? I know that Matthew Bahner got two DNFs to start at Nationals, before he got his 26.


Here you go:



Spoiler: Best first TRY FMC




*Cuber**Event**Time*Cale Schoon, USA333fm25Joon Cha, Korea333fm25Ali Salavati (علی صلواتی), Iran333fm26Michael Young, USA333fm27Claudio Müller, Switzerland333fm27David Woner, USA333fm27Johan Sokrates Wind, Norway333fm28Sebastiano Tronto, Italy333fm28Matěj Grohmann, Czech Republic333fm28Hongfei Tian (田洪飞), China333fm29Mirek Goljan, Czech Republic333fm29Peter Hung, USA333fm29Hiroki Iwashita (岩下大輝), Japan333fm29Yucheng Lu (陆宇澄), China333fm30Ravi Fernando, USA333fm30Wilson Alvis, Indonesia333fm30Xuesi Chen (陈学思), China333fm30Attila Horváth, Hungary333fm30Alexey Oblaukhov, Russia333fm30Kou Oobatake (大畠功), Japan333fm30Xiaojie Jiang (蒋孝杰), China333fm30ChoongMyoung Lee (이충명), Korea333fm30Yongzhe Mao (毛勇喆), China333fm30Peiyan Li (利沛焰), China333fm30Frédéric Meinnel, France333fm30




I also fixed an error in the first stats.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 30, 2015)

I think there should really be a place on the WCA showing "current leaders" or something like that, which is a ranking of the average official average for each person from the last year.


----------



## Hssandwich (Aug 30, 2015)

Fastest OH single without a sub 20 average?


----------



## Laura O (Aug 30, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> I think there should really be a place on the WCA showing "current leaders" or something like that, which is a ranking of the average official average for each person from the last year.



Hm, like this?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 30, 2015)

Somebody do a ranking for best super-average, defined as best 5 times (3 for mo3 events) averaged together in the normal way. For instance, my 3x3 super-average is (15.48) 14.40 13.62 14.83 (11.90) = 14.28 (lol worse than my current global average but hey haven't been to a comp in 5 months)


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 30, 2015)

Laura O said:


> Hm, like this?



nonono thats just their best average of 5 from this year. Antoine wants statistics for the average of all their average of 5s this year.


----------



## Lid (Aug 30, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Fastest OH single without a sub 20 average?


Blake Thompson: 11.12 single, 20.24 avg


----------



## Berd (Aug 31, 2015)

So yesterday at my comp I got a 7x7 mean and a 5x5 average but I didn't reach cut off in 6x6. Has anyone else done this?


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 31, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> I think there should really be a place on the WCA showing "current leaders" or something like that, which is a ranking of the average official average for each person from the last year.



I have been thinking about a "current rankings" system recently.
Average of official averages would be a decent and simple starting point, but maybe we can do better.

Some random thoughts:
- I like the idea of a system that would be as close to a predictor as possible. This means if everyone competed, what would the predicted finishing order be?
- How should very bad averages (e.g. DNF or in mo3 events you can easily get stupidly bad averages) be penalised?
- Using the last year means that you get a fair amount of "lag" in the results. i.e. hard to get to the top until you've been good for a year. Unless you only started competing when you were really good. This means people who compete while still improving are still being penalised once they get really good.
- Maybe use a linear weighting system going backwards in time (idea stolen from golf), because recent results are more indicative. But would this work well when everyone competes different amounts and often not for several months?

Lots more thinking to be done.
But average of averages could be a good basic thing to start with.


----------



## Laura O (Aug 31, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> nonono thats just their best average of 5 from this year. Antoine wants statistics for the average of all their average of 5s this year.



Ah, sorry. I overread the first "average".


----------



## Bubtore (Aug 31, 2015)

henrysavich said:


> Best Worst times for each event
> 
> 3x3: 7.11 Feliks Zemdegs
> 4x4: 27.08 Sebastien Weyer
> ...



Actually I didn't mean in a single round, but overall.
But this is great a well.


----------



## Pedro (Aug 31, 2015)

kinch2002 said:


> I have been thinking about a "current rankings" system recently.
> Average of official averages would be a decent and simple starting point, but maybe we can do better.
> 
> Some random thoughts:
> ...



I think just using the "best average in the last 12 months" could work, and it wouldn't be complicated.
Would be kinda the WL (World Leading) they have in track and field, but we would be using "current year" as in the competitions list.

EDIT

Here's the query for what I meant:

```
SELECT Persons.id, Persons.name, min(Results.average) as best
FROM Results 
JOIN Persons ON Persons.id = personId 
JOIN Competitions ON Competitions.id = competitionId 
WHERE eventId = '333' 
AND average > 0 
AND datediff(DATE(now()), concat(Competitions.YEAR,'-',LPAD(Competitions.endmonth,2,'00'),'-',LPAD(Competitions.endday,2,'00'))) < 365 
GROUP BY personId 
ORDER BY best
```

There is some interesting stuff on this list. 14737 out of the 16259 who competed in 3x3 in the past 12 months have set a new PB! That's 90,64%.

Feliks is the only one in the top-30 current ranks who didn't set a PB, and the top-20 except for him are all from the past 12 months:


Cur rankIdNameCur timeAll timeDifferenceTime ratio12009ZEMD01Feliks Zemdegs665101,01681957222011ETTE01Lucas Etter71320132011LAUA01Alexander Lau73730142007VALK01Mats Valk74540152010WANG68Bill Wang75050162009DIEC01Cornelius Dieckmann75360172011SANC02Dario Roa Sánchez75670182010WEYE01Philipp Weyer75780192012COST01Kevin Costello III769901102010BRAD01Drew Brads7731001112009FANH01Haowei Fan (樊浩玮)7851101122013KYOU01Hyeon Kyo Kyoung7881201132010WEYE02Sebastian Weyer7911301142011DOBR01Dmitry Dobrjakov7911401152013NAHM01Seung Hyuk Nahm (남승혁)7981501162008SEAR01Anthony Brooks7981601172010CANT02Antoine Cantin7981701182012PONC02Patrick Ponce8031801192009PLES01Michał Pleskowicz8041901202010BURN01Collin Burns8062001212010APAG01Richard Jay S. Apagar8092101222012ELLI01Keaton Ellis82223-11232010WANG53Jiayu Wang (王佳宇)82324-11242012KALE01Przemysław Kaleta82425-11252013LEJE03Kennan LeJeune82426-11262008JONG03Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호)82729-31272013SEOH01Hyo-Min Seo82930-31282010WUIF01Yi-Fan Wu (吳亦凡)83031-31292011LINA01Anson Lin83433-41302010RICC02Andrew Ricci83534-41


----------



## BOSSCUBER666 (Sep 2, 2015)

Tim Reynolds said:


> 733 (first attempt). And another 22 have DNS on their first attempt.



And I'm one of those people!


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 4, 2015)

Most Single WRs without an Average WR: 7 - Oliver Frost and Ville Seppänen
Not counting BLD or events that didn't have Average at the time: 3 - Ron Van Bruchem

Most Average WRs with a Single WR: 6 - Sébastien Auroux then 5 - Grzegorz Łuczyna


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Sep 5, 2015)

Highest ranked person in sum of ranks or KinckRanks without a NR/CR/WR?


----------



## Isaac Lai (Sep 5, 2015)

Genius4Jesus said:


> Highest ranked person in sum of ranks or KinckRanks without a NR/CR/WR?


John Brechon (#17)


----------



## Torch (Sep 5, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> John Brechon (#17)



...had Skewb WR average.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Sep 5, 2015)

Torch said:


> ...had Skewb WR average.



Oh I thought he meant currently.

In that case, Mitch Lane.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Sep 7, 2015)

Worst mean ranking over all of the events required for number one in the world in kinchranks?


----------



## supercavitation (Sep 8, 2015)

Fastest/Best Person for each event (single/average) who doesn't hold NR, CR, or WR in that event:

Format: Name (result)(rank)
3x3 2H: Pavan Ravindra (5.58)(4)/Philipp Weyer (7.57) (8)
4x4: Kevin Hays (27.32) (12)/Kevin Hays (32.01) (9)
5x5: Tomoya Iida (54.06) (6)/Kevin Costello III (1:01.41)(4)
2x2: Filippo Brancaleoni (0.72)(3)/Lucas Etter (1.60)(2)
3BLD: Marcin Zalewski (23.80)(4)/Grzegorz Jalocha (30.37)(6)
3x3 OH: Przemyslaw Kaleta (8.82)(5)/Michal Pleskowicz (11.93)(4)
3x3 FMC: Fritz Löhr, Jan Bentlage, Linus Fresz, Laura Ohrndorf, Marcel Peters, Vincent Sheu (22)(5)/Marcel Peters (26.00) (5)
3x3 Feet: Rafael Werneck Cinoto (30.96)(7)/Rafael Werneck Cinoto (36.69)(5)
Megaminx: Artur Kristof (47.43)(13)/Christian Dirks (53.30)(11)
Pyraminx: Yohei Oka (1.93)(8)/Jakub Wolniewicz (3.17)(9)
Square-1: Ruzhen Ye (8.63)(3)/Ruzhen Ye (12.49)(4)
Clock: Sam Zhixiao Wang (5.27)(5)/Daniel Wallin (6.36)(5)
Skewb: Michał Krasowski (1.92)(5)/Jonatan Kłosko (3.15)(3)
6x6: Cezary Rokita (1:54.37) (7)/Justin Thomas (2:09.21) (12)
7x7: Cezary Rokita (2:41.69) (9)/Shenchuan Mao (2:58.01) (9)
4BLD: Roman Strakhov (3:12.94) (10)
5BLD: Oleg Gritsenko (6:24.11) (5)
MBLD: Grzegorz Jalocha (28/30 57:50) (2)

Generated manually, let me know if I missed something.

EDIT: Missed Laura Ohrndorf, she has since been added.
EDIT2: Rank added. Best Rank is 2, Worst is 13.


----------



## Sebastien (Sep 8, 2015)

supercavitation said:


> Generated manually, let me know if I missed something



I think you managed to miss exactly the only female person that should be part of this list. 



Spoiler



3x3 FMC: Fritz Löhr, Jan Bentlage, *Laura Ohrndorf*, Linus Fresz, Marcel Peters, Vincent Sheu (22)/Marcel Peters (26.00)


----------



## supercavitation (Sep 9, 2015)

Sebastien said:


> I think you managed to miss exactly the only female person that should be part of this list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For some reason, I read up from her line to Jimmy's line, so I thought she was from Belgium. Thanks, and my sincere apologies to Laura!


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 9, 2015)

Whilst you're at it, can you also add their rank too, please?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 9, 2015)

Highest and lowest of (last place average for first round)/(winning average for final) for 3x3? Excluding DNFs obviously.


----------



## supercavitation (Sep 9, 2015)

Robert-Y said:


> Whilst you're at it, can you also add their rank too, please?



Done!


----------



## BboyArchon (Sep 9, 2015)

Berd said:


> So yesterday at my comp I got a 7x7 mean and a 5x5 average but I didn't reach cut off in 6x6. Has anyone else done this?



I did, in The North Glorious las month


----------



## Kit Clement (Sep 9, 2015)

Whoever cleaned up the inconsistencies surrounding how states were entered into the database, thank you, you made my life really easy on this statistic.



Spoiler: Most US States competed in




*Rank**Name**Number of States**1*Bob Burton20*2*Kit Clement18*3*Brandon Mikel17*4*Tim Reynolds16*5*Takao Hashimoto (橋本貴夫)15Dan Cohen15*7*Jim Mertens14Shelley Chang14Adam Zamora14Tyson Mao (毛台勝)14Christopher Olson14Anthony Brooks14*13*Ryan DeLine13Corey Sakowski13Rowe Hessler13Bruce Norskog13Dave Campbell13Chester Lian13*19*AJ Blair12Walker Welch12Evan Liu12Jeremy Fleischman12Kian Barry12Felix Lee12Shaden Smith12John Brechon12David Woner12*28*James Hildreth11Mike Hughey11Ethan Crislip11Jaclyn Sawler11James LaChance11Chris Krueger11Shane Rowland11Timothy Sun11Chris Hardwick11Waris Ali11Joshua Feran11*39*Tristan Wright10Bobby D'Angelo10Kyle Barry10Ryan Olson10John Tamanas10Anthony Hsu10Marie Hughey10Rebecca Hughey10Noah Arthurs10Kevin Hays10Aina Hashimoto (橋本愛那)10Leyan Lo10Kevin Costello III10Dan Selzer10Phil Yu10Jason Baum10*55*Lauren Klemz9Andrew Hwang9Quentin McLean9Sam Boyles9Gavin Nelson9Kevin Zhou9Justin Jaffray9Carson Penticuff9Frank Morris9Mike Kotch9Justin Mallari9Eric Zhao9Sreeram Venkatarao9Ian Winokur9Bryan Logan9Pavan Ravindra9Henry Savich9Chris Braiedy9Kennan LeJeune9*74*Weston Mizumoto8Michael Young8Nathan Dwyer8Devin Corr-Robinett8Clark Cheng8Joe Epstein8Daniel Hayes8Jackson Warley8Casey Pernsteiner8Matthew Bahner8Alex Ozer8Dan Dzoan8Lucas Garron8Chris Dzoan8Michael Gottlieb8Shotaro Makisumi (牧角章太郎)8Ravi Fernando8Arthur Adams8Myles Casanas8Christopher Resendiz8Collin Burns8Zach Goldman8Kate Sosik8Adomous Wright8Ilkyoo Choi (최일규)8Mike Stewart8Julianna Bennett8Brandon Delacruz8Louis Cormier8Damian Bias8Alese Devin8Lucas Etter8Zachary Nikolaus8Phillip Lewicki8Daniel Kottenstette8Jasmine Lee8Peter Still8






Spoiler: R Code



Note that this will not preserve unicode in Windows, but it will on Mac/Linux. I also removed FMC USA from these results -- no info regarding what state they were actually in, and it's probably safe to assume that FMC USA competitors were competing in a state they had already competed in.

```
results = read.csv("WCA_export_Results.tsv", sep="\t", encoding="UTF-8")
competitions = read.csv("WCA_export_Competitions.tsv", sep="\t", encoding="UTF-8")
competitionsUSA = competitions[competitions$countryId == "USA",]

competitionsUSA_list = competitionsUSA$id

resultsUSA = results[results$competitionId %in% competitionsUSA_list,]

competitionsUSA$State = lapply(strsplit(as.character(competitionsUSA$cityName), ", "), "[", 2)

mergedtable = merge(competitionsUSA, resultsUSA, by.x = 'id', by.y = 'competitionId')
mergedtable = mergedtable[mergedtable$id != "FMCUSA2014",]

countstates = function(name) {
  dummy = mergedtable[mergedtable$personName == as.character(name),]
  number = length(unique(dummy$State))
  return(number)
}

competitors = as.character(unique(mergedtable$personName))
numComps = sapply(competitors, countstates) #really slow
outTable = as.data.frame(cbind(competitors, numComps))
outTable = outTable[order(-numComps),]
outTable$competitors = as.character(outTable$competitors)
write.csv(outTable,"outTable.csv",fileEncoding="UTF-8")

con <- file("outTable.csv", open="w", encoding="UTF-8")
write.table(outTable, con, sep=",",row.names=FALSE)
close(con)
```




I'll have to do a refresh of this statistic once Utah results are uploaded and I go to my first Oregon competition.


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 9, 2015)

Kit Clement said:


> Whoever cleaned up the inconsistencies surrounding how states were entered into the database, thank you, you made my life really easy on this statistic.


I couldn't sit here and do nothing about it. 

I'll also be adding one to my total this weekend!


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 10, 2015)

Evan Liu said:


> I couldn't sit here and do nothing about it.
> 
> I'll also be adding one to my total this weekend!



So will I. See you there! *wink*


----------



## Mikel (Sep 10, 2015)

Kit Clement said:


> Whoever cleaned up the inconsistencies surrounding how states were entered into the database, thank you, you made my life really easy on this statistic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dang, now I really wish I would have went to Utah. I knew I was behind you and Bob, but didn't know I was 3rd. 

I'd like to point out that I have been to the most out of the non-delegate competitors.


----------



## proof (Sep 12, 2015)

AlphaSheep said:


> I'm just curious... How many people have competed on all 6 continents? I know Anders Larsson has, but are there any others? And how many have competed on 5 continents?



Could someone please do this statistics? And, for the competitors who have compete on 5 continents, to sum up their 3x3 avg PB on each continents, what's the top competitors' list?


----------



## Sajwo (Sep 13, 2015)

What is the best counting single in each event?


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Sep 13, 2015)

Could we have top 100 comp/podium ratio? I believe I am in there with 3.3


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Sep 13, 2015)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Could we have top 100 comp/podium ratio? I believe I am in there with 3.3



I would be interested in this too, I have 5.1


----------



## ottozing (Sep 13, 2015)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Could we have top 100 comp/podium ratio?



ohboyohboyohboyohboyohboyohboyohboy


----------



## Isaac Lai (Sep 13, 2015)

ottozing said:


> ohboyohboyohboyohboyohboyohboyohboy



Lol you and faz


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 13, 2015)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Could we have top 100 comp/podium ratio? I believe I am in there with 3.3



Does this include any podium in any event? Or is this only 3x3?

edit:
I think I have a 1.15, though I'd like to see this stat also to verify. How many people have a 1? That is impressive


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Sep 16, 2015)

*Top Country*

I thought of this the other day while I was eating dinner because my Grandma said, "China must be the best in cubing." But, I thought even Canada should be better than China in terms of sub-x solvers per z persons.

I decided to take the top 10 countries with the most cubers (according to https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php) for this sample calculation.

Equation:

y = number of 3x3 competitors in a country.
n = number of 3x3 competitors with a sub-10 average in a country. 

y/n = 1 sub-10 average 3x3 competitor/per z 3x3 competitors

Results:


Spoiler



(I rounded to one decimal point).

1. Germany 1 sub-10 average 3x3 competitor/per 60.8 competitors
2. Japan 1 sub-10 average 3x3 competitor/per 75.1 competitors 
3. Poland 1 sub-10 average 3x3 competitor/per 110 competitors
4. France 1 sub-10 average 3x3 competitor/per 125.3 competitors
5. Canada 1 sub-10 average 3x3 competitor/per 134.1 competitors
6. USA 1 sub-10 average 3x3 competitor/per 143.5 competitors
7. Brazil 1 sub-10 average 3x3 competitor/per 176.9 competitors
8. Indonesia 1 sub-10 average 3x3 competitor/per 255.75 competitors
9. China 1 sub-10 average 3x3 competitor/per 306.8 competitors
10. India 1 sub-10 average 3x3 competitor/per 333.9 competitors



I would like to see where you crazy statistic experts can take my idea. Possibly all countries averaged over all events (although some countries and events would need to be removed so the data doesn't get skewed).


----------



## TDM (Sep 16, 2015)

Genius4Jesus said:


> I thought of this the other day while I was eating dinner because my Grandma said, "China must be the best in cubing." But, I thought even Canada should be better than China in terms of sub-x solvers per z persons.
> 
> I decided to take the top 10 countries with the most cubers (according to https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php) for this sample calculation.
> 
> ...



Interesting. Calculated it for the UK, got 1 in 61.4 (430 competitors, 7 sub-10), very close to Germany.


----------



## supercavitation (Sep 16, 2015)

TDM said:


> Interesting. Calculated it for the UK, got 1 in 61.4 (430 competitors, 7 sub-10), very close to Germany.



Australia has 1 in 212.7 (638 competitors, 3 sub-10)

Finland has 1 in 136 (looking at you, Kim)

Sweden has 1 in 109 (436 competitors, 4 sub-10)

Netherlands has 1 in 95 (285 competitors, 3 sub-10)

Ireland probably wins with 1 in 17.5 (35 competitors, 2 sub-10)

The first few countries that popped into my head.

EDIT: Math corrected.


----------



## Hssandwich (Sep 16, 2015)

Brazil has 1 in 25
Greece has 1 in 26
The Philippines has 1 in 25.3

EDIT: Odeer I had it on top 100 competitors :fp


----------



## supercavitation (Sep 16, 2015)

Did it in Excel (Any countries not mentioned have no sub-10 cubers):

Ireland	19
Greece	28.5
Slovenia	32
Korea	63.91666667
Germany	64.41176471
United Kingdom	64.57142857
Belarus	70.66666667
Russia	72.7
Thailand	73.4
Japan	89.27272727
Iran	90.4
Italy	93.4
Netherlands	100
Austria	101
Malaysia	105.75
Taiwan	109.75
Sweden	112.75
Switzerland	117
Poland	120.2857143
France	131.375
Norway	135
Finland	141
Canada	144
USA	156.1538462
Philippines	158.8
Ukraine	162.6
Hungary	171
Vietnam	208
Australia	218.3333333
Hong Kong	233
Singapore	259
Peru	294.5
Colombia	297.5
Spain	307
China	332.9444444
Indonesia	365
Brazil	369.8
Mexico	435
India	714.6666667


----------



## henrysavich (Sep 17, 2015)

Can anyone do countries by % female competitors?


----------



## OLLiver (Sep 17, 2015)

NZ has no sub 10 cubers......yet........


----------



## supercavitation (Sep 17, 2015)

By request of Alex Maass:

Average by country:

Nigeria	14.94
Albania	17.53
Cote d_Ivoire	19.09
Aruba	19.41333333
Afghanistan	19.68
Pakistan	22.625
Kosovo	22.8
Costa Rica	23.39
Vietnam	23.91520661
Egypt	24.19
Luxembourg	24.324
Palestine	24.49
Angola	25.63
Armenia	26.535
Taiwan	26.838297
Hong Kong	27.39443182
Philippines	27.89897582
Singapore	28.25649215
Thailand	29.15449686
Korea	29.48560531
Indonesia	29.58437016
Lithuania	31.395
Macau	31.789
Poland	32.21317295
Bosnia and Herzegovina	32.56375
Czech Republic	32.79637363
Austria	32.84108696
Latvia	33.7162963
Belarus	33.74361386
Croatia	33.77
Mongolia	33.78492537
Russia	34.07456554
Slovenia	34.324375
Iceland	34.41454545
Argentina	34.69523077
Mexico	34.82997552
Montenegro	35.36
Hungary	35.60818627
China	35.70901758
Ireland	35.98029412
Malaysia	36.12631169
United Kingdom	36.20874396
Italy	36.27345372
Paraguay	36.535
Chile	36.86044118
Belgium	37.40509091
Dominican Republic	37.57288235
Kazakhstan	37.643
Switzerland	37.6471028
Colombia	37.67353612
Slovakia	38.12882353
Moldova	38.4934375
Denmark	38.51756477
Germany	38.61949758
Venezuela	39.00047368
Bulgaria	39.26692308
Serbia	39.28373333
Sweden	39.39269767
Japan	39.58274818
Australia	39.66205414
Turkey	40.2481746
Georgia	40.25666667
Cyprus	40.28
Bolivia	40.30964286
Canada	40.41724963
Finland	40.81785185
Peru	41.07989324
New Zealand	41.2003252
Israel	42.06314136
USA	43.14881879
Greece	43.18153846
Sudan	43.22
Ukraine	44.57683463
France	45.08138723
Netherlands	45.20034483
Senegal	45.37
Estonia	46.3295122
Portugal	47.2414
Ecuador	47.62
Guatemala	47.94439153
Spain	48.10491765
Lebanon	48.74333333
Uruguay	48.77567568
Mauritius	48.9
Romania	49.85645038
Iran	49.87777228
Norway	50.19466926
Brazil	53.2885472
Sri Lanka	53.952
Azerbaijan	54.17363636
India	55.37680851
Saudi Arabia	57.15666667
South Africa	58.84578544
Morocco	62.82833333
Trinidad and Tobago	64.12
Bangladesh	65.16
Zimbabwe	66.76
Monaco	68.01
Puerto Rico	68.15666667
Algeria	71.21857143
United Arab Emirates	74.0175
Andorra	78.9075
Jordan	78.97666667
Zambia	81.72
Tunisia	88.483
El Salvador	99.12
Cuba	107.365
Malawi	116.18
Jamaica	145.09


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 17, 2015)

longest streak for setting a 3x3 pb single AND average at every comp/ at every round


----------



## AlexMaass (Sep 17, 2015)

supercavitation said:


> By request of Alex Maass:
> 
> Average by country:


belize pls, wish it included cubers that have since then switch nationalities


----------



## Lid (Sep 17, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> belize pls, wish it included cubers that have since then switch nationalities


Something like this?


Spoiler: Stats





```
┌──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────
│ 2015-09-17 @ 23:29:20
├──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────
│ Event: Rubik's Cube (333)
│ Year : ALL
├──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────
│ Total solves: 1016870
│ Total good  : 989675
│ Total DNF   :  26196
│ Total DNS   :    999
│ Total sub10 :  26543
│ Global mean :  26.32
│ Total competitors: 42674
├──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────
│ By Country
├────────┬────────┬──────┬──────┬────────┬─────────┬───────────────────────
│  total │   good │  dnf │  dns │   mean │ pperson │ country (competitors)
├────────┼────────┼──────┼──────┼────────┼─────────┼───────────────────────
│ 185354 │ 180631 │ 4580 │  143 │  27.91 │   23.42 │ USA (7914)
│ 101554 │  98092 │ 3301 │  161 │  24.19 │   17.54 │ China (5789)
│  64662 │  63054 │ 1573 │   35 │  21.83 │   39.87 │ Poland (1622)
│  51533 │  49343 │ 2004 │  186 │  40.39 │   12.47 │ India (4134)
│  46498 │  45499 │  980 │   19 │  22.19 │   43.74 │ Germany (1063)
│  37465 │  36603 │  810 │   52 │  35.21 │   20.87 │ Brazil (1795)
│  37204 │  36626 │  547 │   31 │  22.45 │   38.63 │ Japan (963)
│  33073 │  32326 │  735 │   12 │  26.73 │   32.17 │ France (1028)
│  32569 │  31713 │  849 │    7 │  28.26 │   23.67 │ Canada (1376)
│  29472 │  28775 │  683 │   14 │  28.16 │   33.30 │ Spain (885)
│  21890 │  21317 │  562 │   11 │  21.93 │   48.11 │ Italy (455)
│  21889 │  21360 │  522 │    7 │  22.42 │   20.85 │ Indonesia (1050)
│  20684 │  20339 │  311 │   34 │  18.74 │   25.76 │ Taiwan (803)
│  19490 │  19022 │  450 │   18 │  22.08 │   27.96 │ Russia (697)
│  18805 │  18381 │  403 │   21 │  21.23 │   23.92 │ Philippines (786)
│  17215 │  16696 │  506 │   13 │  28.50 │   21.60 │ Ukraine (797)
│  16934 │  16502 │  413 │   19 │  22.01 │   39.38 │ United Kingdom (430)
│  16923 │  16601 │  313 │    9 │  24.62 │   59.38 │ Netherlands (285)
│  16764 │  16404 │  354 │    6 │  22.24 │   34.78 │ Hungary (482)
│  14699 │  14282 │  413 │    4 │  26.94 │   25.56 │ Peru (575)
│  14653 │  14263 │  376 │   14 │  27.25 │   22.93 │ Australia (639)
│  13680 │  13360 │  313 │    7 │  26.50 │   31.38 │ Sweden (436)
│  12464 │  12140 │  317 │    7 │  26.90 │   14.79 │ Mexico (843)
│  12444 │  12098 │  332 │   14 │  20.99 │   17.00 │ Korea (732)
│  11980 │  11514 │  446 │   20 │  25.70 │   20.98 │ Colombia (571)
│  11745 │  11218 │  521 │    6 │  25.42 │   28.23 │ Chile (416)
│   9312 │   9142 │  158 │   12 │  20.55 │   26.53 │ Thailand (351)
│   8969 │   8839 │  125 │    5 │  23.84 │   51.84 │ Belgium (173)
│   8148 │   7977 │  163 │    8 │  23.84 │   20.47 │ Malaysia (398)
│   7832 │   7640 │  180 │   12 │  24.78 │   39.16 │ Denmark (200)
│   7476 │   7283 │  188 │    5 │  29.57 │   28.86 │ Norway (259)
│   6763 │   6445 │  303 │   15 │  32.16 │   15.73 │ Iran (430)
│   6512 │   6321 │  188 │    3 │  33.20 │   24.12 │ Romania (270)
│   5595 │   5398 │  193 │    4 │  28.31 │   28.40 │ Venezuela (197)
│   5510 │   5377 │  129 │    4 │  24.20 │   26.75 │ Belarus (206)
│   5300 │   5122 │  174 │    4 │  20.17 │   13.80 │ Vietnam (384)
│   4914 │   4800 │  110 │    4 │  24.48 │   36.13 │ Finland (136)
│   4704 │   4571 │  132 │    1 │  19.71 │   47.04 │ Austria (100)
│   4329 │   4174 │  154 │    1 │  20.62 │   19.77 │ Hong Kong (219)
│   4220 │   4112 │  106 │    2 │  26.95 │   21.64 │ Argentina (195)
│   4178 │   4067 │  110 │    1 │  30.04 │   23.87 │ Dominican Republic (175)
│   3820 │   3699 │  121 │    0 │  42.76 │   14.31 │ South Africa (267)
│   2979 │   2921 │   58 │    0 │  23.71 │   26.84 │ Switzerland (111)
│   2955 │   2859 │   95 │    1 │  36.80 │   15.31 │ Guatemala (193)
│   2710 │   2648 │   62 │    0 │  27.71 │   21.85 │ New Zealand (124)
│   2695 │   2588 │  107 │    0 │  29.20 │   20.57 │ Turkey (131)
│   2395 │   2346 │   48 │    1 │  23.16 │   26.03 │ Czech Republic (92)
│   2303 │   2277 │   24 │    2 │  20.08 │   35.98 │ Slovenia (64)
│   2189 │   2102 │   81 │    6 │  25.02 │    9.08 │ Singapore (241)
│   1882 │   1813 │   68 │    1 │  34.52 │    9.65 │ Israel (195)
│   1505 │   1447 │   58 │    0 │  38.72 │   13.44 │ Uruguay (112)
│   1432 │   1396 │   36 │    0 │  23.56 │   27.54 │ Slovakia (52)
│   1291 │   1263 │   28 │    0 │  28.74 │   24.36 │ Portugal (53)
│   1150 │   1122 │   21 │    7 │  29.08 │   28.05 │ Estonia (41)
│   1080 │   1053 │   27 │    0 │  26.74 │   37.24 │ Latvia (29)
│   1055 │   1010 │   45 │    0 │  26.36 │   15.07 │ Mongolia (70)
│   1052 │   1007 │   39 │    6 │  33.25 │   12.67 │ Serbia (83)
│   1044 │   1016 │   24 │    4 │  25.64 │   18.98 │ Greece (55)
│    900 │    875 │   24 │    1 │  25.68 │   16.98 │ Croatia (53)
│    755 │    742 │   13 │    0 │  23.66 │   21.57 │ Ireland (35)
│    590 │    557 │   30 │    3 │  79.75 │    9.37 │ Tunisia (63)
│    500 │    482 │   18 │    0 │  31.60 │   11.36 │ Georgia (44)
│    478 │    467 │   11 │    0 │  22.68 │   23.90 │ Lithuania (20)
│    455 │    445 │   10 │    0 │  34.12 │    8.13 │ Bolivia (56)
│    450 │    442 │    8 │    0 │  16.70 │   75.00 │ Armenia (6)
│    445 │    438 │    7 │    0 │  23.72 │   19.35 │ Iceland (23)
│    386 │    372 │   14 │    0 │  18.03 │   32.17 │ Macau (12)
│    380 │    369 │   11 │    0 │  32.58 │   11.88 │ Moldova (32)
│    323 │    315 │    8 │    0 │  27.24 │   21.53 │ Bulgaria (15)
│    315 │    313 │    2 │    0 │  21.08 │   31.50 │ Kazakhstan (10)
│    192 │    189 │    3 │    0 │  15.91 │   48.00 │ Nigeria (4)
│    188 │    186 │    2 │    0 │  28.94 │   47.00 │ Aruba (4)
│    160 │    155 │    5 │    0 │  46.85 │    7.27 │ Azerbaijan (22)
│    155 │    152 │    3 │    0 │  25.42 │   19.38 │ Bosnia and Herzegovina (8)
│    140 │    138 │    2 │    0 │  17.13 │    NONE │ Belize (-)
│    125 │    118 │    7 │    0 │  54.85 │   15.63 │ El Salvador (8)
│    115 │    110 │    5 │    0 │  21.27 │   23.00 │ Pakistan (5)
│    110 │    109 │    1 │    0 │  25.19 │   22.00 │ Luxembourg (5)
│    110 │    106 │    4 │    0 │  30.80 │   22.00 │ Sri Lanka (5)
│     75 │     69 │    6 │    0 │  59.54 │   10.71 │ Jordan (7)
│     55 │     49 │    6 │    0 │  66.30 │    6.88 │ Algeria (8)
│     50 │     29 │    5 │   16 │  64.05 │    6.25 │ United Arab Emirates (8)
│     50 │     49 │    1 │    0 │  55.98 │    8.33 │ Morocco (6)
│     37 │     36 │    1 │    0 │  73.93 │   18.50 │ Cyprus (2)
│     34 │     32 │    2 │    0 │  48.41 │   11.33 │ Puerto Rico (3)
│     30 │     30 │    0 │    0 │  23.69 │   15.00 │ Montenegro (2)
│     25 │     23 │    2 │    0 │  26.91 │    NONE │ Macedonia (-)
│     25 │     23 │    2 │    0 │  68.57 │    6.25 │ Andorra (4)
│     25 │     23 │    2 │    0 │  26.67 │   25.00 │ Egypt (1)
│     20 │     19 │    1 │    0 │  21.83 │   20.00 │ Cote d_Ivoire (1)
│     20 │     19 │    1 │    0 │  21.25 │   20.00 │ Albania (1)
│     20 │     20 │    0 │    0 │  21.96 │   20.00 │ Afghanistan (1)
│     20 │     20 │    0 │    0 │  45.02 │    6.67 │ Lebanon (3)
│     15 │     15 │    0 │    0 │  57.64 │    5.00 │ Saudi Arabia (3)
│     15 │     14 │    1 │    0 │  30.29 │   15.00 │ Angola (1)
│     15 │     14 │    1 │    0 │  60.95 │    5.00 │ Bangladesh (3)
│     15 │     15 │    0 │    0 │  26.04 │   15.00 │ Palestine (1)
│     15 │     15 │    0 │    0 │  24.46 │   15.00 │ Kosovo (1)
│     10 │      9 │    1 │    0 │  64.35 │   10.00 │ Senegal (1)
│     10 │     10 │    0 │    0 │ 113.99 │    5.00 │ Cuba (2)
│     10 │      8 │    2 │    0 │ 124.51 │   10.00 │ Jamaica (1)
│     10 │     10 │    0 │    0 │  36.18 │    5.00 │ Paraguay (2)
│     10 │     10 │    0 │    0 │  56.71 │   10.00 │ Mauritius (1)
│      5 │      5 │    0 │    0 │  83.24 │    5.00 │ Zambia (1)
│      5 │      4 │    1 │    0 │  41.84 │    5.00 │ Sudan (1)
│      5 │      5 │    0 │    0 │  75.46 │    5.00 │ Monaco (1)
│      5 │      5 │    0 │    0 │  24.53 │    5.00 │ Costa Rica (1)
│      5 │      4 │    1 │    0 │ 112.19 │    5.00 │ Malawi (1)
│      5 │      5 │    0 │    0 │  67.15 │    5.00 │ Zimbabwe (1)
│      5 │      3 │    2 │    0 │ 134.25 │    5.00 │ Madagascar (1)
│      5 │      4 │    1 │    0 │  61.30 │    5.00 │ Trinidad and Tobago (1)
│      5 │      5 │    0 │    0 │  46.32 │    5.00 │ Ecuador (1)
├────────┴────────┴──────┴──────┴────────┴─────────┴───────────────────────
│ Total counties: 112
└──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────
```


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 17, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> longest streak for setting a 3x3 pb single AND average at every comp/ at every round



I almost have a good one but I had a single that was too slow by 0.07 seconds


----------



## AlexMaass (Sep 17, 2015)

Lid said:


> Something like this?


 I was actually thinking average of the every person of the country's best average  Belize should have an average of 12.38 this way.


----------



## G2013 (Sep 18, 2015)

I haven't found it, but which person has the longest name [of course, in the WCA database]? Each symbol counts, including spaces.

In my country there are 2 with really long names


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 18, 2015)

G2013 said:


> I haven't found it, but which person has the longest name [of course, in the WCA database]? Each symbol counts, including spaces.
> 
> In my country there are 2 with really long names



i bet its KAVIN TANGTARTHARAKUL
but probably not. there are probably some crazier names out there...


----------



## bubbagrub (Sep 18, 2015)

G2013 said:


> I haven't found it, but which person has the longest name [of course, in the WCA database]? Each symbol counts, including spaces.
> 
> In my country there are 2 with really long names



The longest, with 105 characters is 

Athanasios Papastathopoulos-Katsaros (Αθανάσιος Παπασταθόπουλος-Κατσαρός)

But it kind of feels like cheating since that includes his full name twice...

I reckon the longest just to include the name once is

Pablo Eduardo Nikolais Teixeira Bonifácio da Silva

(51 characters)

And that has been the case since 2013...


----------



## Torch (Sep 21, 2015)

I think October 24-25 will be the weekend with the most ever US competitions: Lexington, Idaho, ODU, Athens, Cubetcha, and FMC. Could someone tell me if this is correct?


----------



## Ninja Storm (Sep 24, 2015)

What are the largest single-day competitions?


----------



## Kit Clement (Sep 24, 2015)

Kit Clement said:


> Whoever cleaned up the inconsistencies surrounding how states were entered into the database, thank you, you made my life really easy on this statistic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And here's the refresh!



Spoiler: Most US States competed in




*Rank**Competitor**Number of States**1*Kit Clement20Bob Burton20*3*Brandon Mikel17*4*Tim Reynolds16*5*Takao Hashimoto (橋本貴夫)15Christopher Olson15Anthony Brooks15Dan Cohen15*9*Jim Mertens14Shelley Chang14Adam Zamora14Tyson Mao (毛台勝)14*13*Ryan DeLine13Evan Liu13Corey Sakowski13Rowe Hessler13Bruce Norskog13Dave Campbell13Chester Lian13Shaden Smith13*21*AJ Blair12Walker Welch12Jeremy Fleischman12Kian Barry12Felix Lee12Chris Hardwick12John Brechon12David Woner12*29*James Hildreth11Mike Hughey11Ethan Crislip11Jaclyn Sawler11James LaChance11Chris Krueger11Shane Rowland11Timothy Sun11Waris Ali11Joshua Feran11*39*Tristan Wright10Bobby D'Angelo10Kyle Barry10Ryan Olson10John Tamanas10Anthony Hsu10Marie Hughey10Rebecca Hughey10Noah Arthurs10Kevin Hays10Aina Hashimoto (橋本愛那)10Leyan Lo10Kevin Costello III10Dan Selzer10Sreeram Venkatarao10Phil Yu10Jason Baum10*56*Lauren Klemz9Andrew Hwang9Quentin McLean9Sam Boyles9Gavin Nelson9Kevin Zhou9Justin Jaffray9Carson Penticuff9Frank Morris9Mike Kotch9Justin Mallari9Eric Zhao9Ian Winokur9Bryan Logan9Pavan Ravindra9Lucas Etter9Henry Savich9Kennan LeJeune9Chris Braiedy9*75*Weston Mizumoto8Michael Young8Nathan Dwyer8Devin Corr-Robinett8Clark Cheng8Joe Epstein8Chris Tran8Daniel Hayes8Jackson Warley8Casey Pernsteiner8Matthew Bahner8Alex Ozer8Dan Dzoan8Lucas Garron8Chris Dzoan8Michael Gottlieb8Shotaro Makisumi (牧角章太郎)8Ravi Fernando8Arthur Adams8Myles Casanas8Christopher Resendiz8Zach Goldman8Collin Burns8Kate Sosik8Adomous Wright8Ilkyoo Choi (최일규)8Mike Stewart8Julianna Bennett8Brandon Delacruz8Louis Cormier8Damian Bias8Alese Devin8Zachary Nikolaus8Phillip Lewicki8Daniel Kottenstette8Drew Brads8Jasmine Lee8Peter Still8


----------



## AlphaSheep (Sep 24, 2015)

bubbagrub said:


> The longest, with 105 characters is
> I reckon the longest just to include the name once is
> 
> Pablo Eduardo Nikolais Teixeira Bonifácio da Silva
> ...



Someone with a longer name registered at Worlds. Teresa Cristina Alves da Silva Gonzalez de Carvalho's name is 1 character longer, including spaces, but it makes sense to me to exclude spaces when considering the length of a name. In this case, Pablo and Teresa are tied.

Here's the top 100 list (based on WCA_export031_20150923)



Spoiler




NameCharactersCountry1Pablo Eduardo Nikolais Teixeira Bonifácio da Silva44Brazil2Teresa Cristina Alves da Silva Gonzalez de Carvalho44Brazil3Stanislaus Mahesworo Christandito Tandelilin41Indonesia4Periyathottam Sirunallikovil Yokaraaj Surend41India5Munguluri Nagagopala Jagannandha Surya Anand40India6Lucas Gabriel De Oliveira Passos Albuquerque39Brazil7Carlos Adriano Trindade de Albuquerque Filho39Brazil8Guilherme Miguel Bissoli Cordeiro dos Santos39Brazil9Gustavo Castanho Garrine Moreira dos Santos38Brazil10Leonardho Justino dos Santos Braga de Lucena38Brazil11Francisco de Asís Montalvo Martín de Almagro38Spain12Muhammad Daniel Hakimi bin Mohammad Firdaus38Malaysia13Luiz Fernando Merli de Oliveira Sementille37Brazil14Velidi Venkata Jagan Mohana Murali Krishna37India15Andres Enrique Martin Vasquez Huillcamisa37Peru16Edgar Henrique Bissoli Cordeiro dos Santos37Brazil17Khan Mohammed Safdar Mohammed Ishtiyaque36India18Alec Chandler Nogueira Marques Rodrigues36Brazil19Paulo Vinicius Nogueira Tonel de Oliveira36Brazil20Raphael Vasconcellos Ludovico de Almeida36Brazil21Fernanda Rafaela Lima Carneiro dos Santos36Brazil22Péricles José Carvalho de Oliveira Júnior36Brazil23Jeferson Henrique Marques Dias dos Santos36Brazil24Marcos Vinícius Vieira Takahashi da Silva36Brazil25Marcos Alberto Gonçalves dos Santos Filho36Brazil26Guilherme Henrique Alves Galhardo Silva35Brazil27André Rodrigo César Pinheiro Monte Amado35Brazil28Helen Christina Pereira dos Santos Silva35Brazil29Johannes Antonius Van Hezewyk Contreras35Mexico30Marcos Henrique de Paula Rosa Nascimento35Brazil31Wellington Wagner dos Santos Silva Filho35Brazil32Prasetyo Adyputera Sesiliaan Lonakioek35Indonesia33David de Jesus Ulises Hernandez Gonzalez35Mexico34Bruno Hallyson Capistrano Costa Pereira35Brazil35Francisco Sebastian Guerrero Costañeda35Mexico36Athanasios Papastathopoulos-Katsaros35Greece37Francisco Eduardo Martins Serra Espuny34Brazil38Pierre-Alexandre Langlois Gaudreault34Canada39Maximiliano Rodrigo Gonzalez Olivares34Chile40Juan Antonio Montalvo Martín de Almagro34Spain41Guruprasadh Kuppusamy Sundaramoorthy34India42Eduardo Carvalheira Teixeira de Aguiar34Brazil43Vitor Manoel Teixeira de Moraes Almeida34Brazil44Tácito Sampaio Gaspar de Oliveira Filho34Brazil45João Pedro Martins Pires Marques Freire34Portugal46Alejandro Edmundo Andres Barrios Rocha34Peru47Pedro Henrique Maciel Ceccopieiri Belo34Brazil48Evenlly Michaela Figueredo Boaventura34Brazil49Harshavardhan Chettipalli Somashekar34India50Seyyed Mohamadmasih Hashemi Fesharaki34Iran51Matheus Dulcini Demarzo Alves Ferreira34Brazil52Pranav Srikar Bangalore Sathya Chandan34India53Gustavo Gonçalves de Araujo Vilas Boas33Brazil54Jheferson Alexander García Dominguez33Colombia55Gustavo de Camargo Casemiro Rodrigues33Brazil56Marius Rombout Ferreira van Riemsdijk33Brazil57Douglas Henrique Evangelista de Assis33Brazil58Mauricio Fernando Hernández Dionicio33Mexico59Vinicius Pereira de Almeida Rodrigues33Brazil60Marcus Vinicius Mota Pinheiro da Costa33Brazil61Kevin Jesus Alexander Guarniz Aguilar33Peru62Mariana Carolayne da Silva Nascimento33Brazil63Ricardo Bittencourt de Almeida Júnior33Brazil64Stephany Emperatriz Cruces Maldonado33Peru65Priscila Alexandra Esquivel Martinez33Peru66Mohamed Haryz Izzudin Bin Mohamed Rafy33Malaysia67Guilherme Barros Alexandre d'Almeida33Brazil68Állisson Marllon Cássio Alves Barbosa33Brazil69Mohammad Harith Izzuddin Bin Mohd Naim33Malaysia70Alejandro Valentín Becerril Calvillo33Mexico71Luis Henrique Da Silva Gongra Oliveira33Brazil72Flavio Henrique da Cruz Rosa Gonçalves33Brazil73Manunandhan Navilarasu Subrahmanyan33India74Kaileygh Desirée Montes de Oca Aguirre33Mexico75Andrezza Anizia Torres Sampaio Barros33Brazil76Leonardo Rodrigues Bertoldi Trujillo33Brazil77Jorge Miguel Aarón Barrientos Álvarez33Mexico78Daniel Alexander González Mazariegos33Guatemala79Stephanie Alejandra Frías Betancourt33Mexico80Karuna Gandikota Srinivasulluchetty33India81Larissa Aparecida de Oliveira Freitas33Brazil82Elizabeth Paola Matos Holguin-Veras32Dominican Republic83Eduardo Bernieri Schiavon de Andrade32Brazil84Deborah Katharina Martins Rodrigues32Brazil85João Pedro de Castro Message Oliveira32Brazil86Victor Ebubechukwu Tobechukwu Asiwe32Nigeria87Francisco das Chagas Pereira da Silva32Brazil88Daniel Felipe Castiblanco Sepúlveda32Colombia89Marcela Bertoldi Trujillo Campiteli32Brazil90Yannick Tonatiuh Napsuciale Heredia32Mexico91Dario Alexander Rodríguez Hernández32Mexico92Sandra Regina da Conceicao Eliziario32Brazil93Berenilson Soares de Oliveira Junior32Brazil94Alessandro Tavares da Silva Bernardo32Brazil95Luiz Guilherme de Lizio Póvoa Ribeiro32Brazil96Christian Xavier Castillo Rodriguez32Colombia97Luiz Fernando de Medeiros Paiva Moura32Brazil98Walter Alexander Junior Licas Torres32Peru99Miguel Enrique Lopes Carneiro Araujo32Brazil100Muhammad Ali Imran bin Muhammad Radzi32Malaysia




But because the original post asked to include spaces...


Spoiler




NameCharactersCountry1Teresa Cristina Alves da Silva Gonzalez de Carvalho51Brazil2Pablo Eduardo Nikolais Teixeira Bonifácio da Silva50Brazil3Carlos Adriano Trindade de Albuquerque Filho44Brazil4Leonardho Justino dos Santos Braga de Lucena44Brazil5Periyathottam Sirunallikovil Yokaraaj Surend44India6Lucas Gabriel De Oliveira Passos Albuquerque44Brazil7Guilherme Miguel Bissoli Cordeiro dos Santos44Brazil8Stanislaus Mahesworo Christandito Tandelilin44Indonesia9Munguluri Nagagopala Jagannandha Surya Anand44India10Francisco de Asís Montalvo Martín de Almagro44Spain11Gustavo Castanho Garrine Moreira dos Santos43Brazil12Muhammad Daniel Hakimi bin Mohammad Firdaus43Malaysia13Edgar Henrique Bissoli Cordeiro dos Santos42Brazil14Luiz Fernando Merli de Oliveira Sementille42Brazil15Velidi Venkata Jagan Mohana Murali Krishna42India16Fernanda Rafaela Lima Carneiro dos Santos41Brazil17Andres Enrique Martin Vasquez Huillcamisa41Peru18Marcos Alberto Gonçalves dos Santos Filho41Brazil19Péricles José Carvalho de Oliveira Júnior41Brazil20Jeferson Henrique Marques Dias dos Santos41Brazil21Marcos Vinícius Vieira Takahashi da Silva41Brazil22Paulo Vinicius Nogueira Tonel de Oliveira41Brazil23Wellington Wagner dos Santos Silva Filho40Brazil24Marcos Henrique de Paula Rosa Nascimento40Brazil25Alec Chandler Nogueira Marques Rodrigues40Brazil26André Rodrigo César Pinheiro Monte Amado40Brazil27David de Jesus Ulises Hernandez Gonzalez40Mexico28Khan Mohammed Safdar Mohammed Ishtiyaque40India29Raphael Vasconcellos Ludovico de Almeida40Brazil30Helen Christina Pereira dos Santos Silva40Brazil31Guilherme Henrique Alves Galhardo Silva39Brazil32Vitor Manoel Teixeira de Moraes Almeida39Brazil33Bruno Hallyson Capistrano Costa Pereira39Brazil34Juan Antonio Montalvo Martín de Almagro39Spain35Tácito Sampaio Gaspar de Oliveira Filho39Brazil36Johannes Antonius Van Hezewyk Contreras39Mexico37João Pedro Martins Pires Marques Freire39Portugal38Mohamed Haryz Izzudin Bin Mohamed Rafy38Malaysia39Francisco Eduardo Martins Serra Espuny38Brazil40Marcus Vinicius Mota Pinheiro da Costa38Brazil41Gustavo Gonçalves de Araujo Vilas Boas38Brazil42Pedro Henrique Maciel Ceccopieiri Belo38Brazil43Alejandro Edmundo Andres Barrios Rocha38Peru44Luis Henrique Da Silva Gongra Oliveira38Brazil45Mohammad Harith Izzuddin Bin Mohd Naim38Malaysia46Matheus Dulcini Demarzo Alves Ferreira38Brazil47Eduardo Carvalheira Teixeira de Aguiar38Brazil48Kaileygh Desirée Montes de Oca Aguirre38Mexico49Flavio Henrique da Cruz Rosa Gonçalves38Brazil50Prasetyo Adyputera Sesiliaan Lonakioek38Indonesia51Francisco Sebastian Guerrero Costañeda38Mexico52Pranav Srikar Bangalore Sathya Chandan38India53Larissa Aparecida de Oliveira Freitas37Brazil54Maximiliano Rodrigo Gonzalez Olivares37Chile55Luiz Fernando de Medeiros Paiva Moura37Brazil56Állisson Marllon Cássio Alves Barbosa37Brazil57Marius Rombout Ferreira van Riemsdijk37Brazil58Luiz Guilherme de Lizio Póvoa Ribeiro37Brazil59Muhammad Farhan Bin Hardy Adrian Chin37Malaysia60Muhammad Ali Imran bin Muhammad Radzi37Malaysia61João Pedro de Castro Message Oliveira37Brazil62Muhammad Syafi Hakim Bin Mohd Zuhairi37Malaysia63Francisco das Chagas Pereira da Silva37Brazil64Jorge Miguel Aarón Barrientos Álvarez37Mexico65Kevin Jesus Alexander Guarniz Aguilar37Peru66Andrezza Anizia Torres Sampaio Barros37Brazil67Mariana Carolayne da Silva Nascimento37Brazil68Douglas Henrique Evangelista de Assis37Brazil69Ricardo Bittencourt de Almeida Júnior37Brazil70Seyyed Mohamadmasih Hashemi Fesharaki37Iran71Evenlly Michaela Figueredo Boaventura37Brazil72Vinicius Pereira de Almeida Rodrigues37Brazil73Gustavo de Camargo Casemiro Rodrigues37Brazil74Miguel Enrique Lopes Carneiro Araujo36Brazil75Mauricio Fernando Hernández Dionicio36Mexico76Daniel Alexander González Mazariegos36Guatemala77Gabriel Leonardo Martins de Oliveira36Brazil78Berenilson Soares de Oliveira Junior36Brazil79Muhammad Irfan Syafiq bin Mohd Anuar36Malaysia80Samantha Cristina Fernandes da Silva36Brazil81João Vitor Areias Barreto de Almeida36Brazil82Alessandro Tavares da Silva Bernardo36Brazil83Guruprasadh Kuppusamy Sundaramoorthy36India84Sandra Regina da Conceicao Eliziario36Brazil85Eduardo Bernieri Schiavon de Andrade36Brazil86Charles Henrique Escorcio dos Santos36Brazil87Harshavardhan Chettipalli Somashekar36India88Jheferson Alexander García Dominguez36Colombia89Guilherme Barros Alexandre d'Almeida36Brazil90Sandro Roberto Pires da Silva Junior36Brazil91Karen Haidee Suárez del Real Rosales36Mexico92Alejandro Valentín Becerril Calvillo36Mexico93Renato de Oliveira Noronha Rodrigues36Brazil94Caio Henrique Mugarte Tonhar Moreira36Brazil95José Luiz Martins de Almeida e Souza36Brazil96Athanasios Papastathopoulos-Katsaros36Greece97Stephanie Alejandra Frías Betancourt36Mexico98Leonardo Rodrigues Bertoldi Trujillo36Brazil99Walter Alexander Junior Licas Torres36Peru100Muhammad Zikry Shafiq Bin Zulkarnain36Malaysia


----------



## Kit Clement (Sep 24, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> What are the largest single-day competitions?





Spoiler: Largest single day competitions




*Rank**CompID**Number of Competitors**1*SCMUJuhuOpen2015189*2*FMCEurope2015176*3*BeijingSummerOpen2009162*4*ShenYangOpen2011154*5*SuzhouOpen2014153*6*SanFranciscoOpen2009150*7*BeijingMetropolisOpen2009149GuangdongOpen2008149*9*KrakowCubingSpree2014147ShenyangOpen2014147SLSJastrzebie2013147*12*PantheonCubeOpen2014139TorontoOpenSpring2015139*14*SLSBielskoBiala2014136SLSTarnowskieGory2014136*16*LibertyScience2013134*17*RedCrossCubingOpen2014131*18*NorwichSummer2015129*19*BUAAOpen2010127*20*IETEC2015124MITSpring2015124*22*DoylestownSpring2015123*23*RiverHillWinter2015122*24*France2012121Indiana2014121*26*TaiwanSummer2012120*27*DuanwuFestivalOpen2009119JoanaDArcOpen2014119*29*TokyoOpen2006118*30*GuangzhouCCSA2013116TorontoOpenWinter2013116*32*BayAreaSpeedcubin42014115KCAKoreaOpen2008115PragyanOpen2011115*35*GeniusKidIndiaOpen2014113GuangzhouNewYear2015113*37*BerkeleyFall2014111SLSCzestochowa2013111ZhengzhouOpen2015111*40*CanadianCubingFifty2014110MITFall2014110*42*BerkeleySpring2014108CaltechFall2013108NationalTPolyOpen2014108NiseiWeek2015108*46*TorontoWinter2011107*47*FECAPOpen2015106PragyanOpen2012106*49*ShantouOpen2015105SPCSStanfordSpring2015105TorontoOpenWinter2015105*52*Atlanta2015104UTNOtono2015104*54*BeijingSpringOpen2009103LexingtonSpring2015103*56*CaltechWinter2007102HarbinOpen2009102*58*IGARubik2014101LawrenceSpring2015101ShanghaiWeisuoOpen2009101TorontoOpenSpring2014101UtahMegacomp2015101*63*BerkeleySummer2015100PrincetonWinter2014100RiverHillSummer2014100TorontoFall2010100TorontoWinter2010100*68*Germany200999PuneFallOpen201599*70*PrincetonFall201098ShenzhenOpen201598*72*HarvardFall201497NanjingNormalUniveristy201397SLSSwierklany201397TaiwanWinterOpen200997TorontoOpenFall201497*77*NanjingSpring201296*78*Indiana201295Indiana201395TaiwanSummer201095*81*ChangChun201094GLSSummer201394HarbinOpen201494JapanOpen200794Johannesburg201494NanjingOpen200994NewarkWinter200994*88*BASC7201593BeijingSummer201493BerkeleySpring201593DneprCubeDay201493ICTOpen201593NanjingSpringOpen201093ParaxCubecomp201593RoseCity201593TorontoSummer201093*97*CaltechWinter201492KharkivSpecial201592PolishOpen200892RybnikOpen201392






Spoiler: R Code





```
results = read.csv("WCA_export_Results.tsv", sep="\t", encoding="UTF-8")
competitions = read.csv("WCA_export_Competitions.tsv", sep="\t", encoding="UTF-8")

oneday = as.character(competitions$id[competitions$day == competitions$endDay])

numComp = function(comp) {
  dump = results$personName[results$competitionId == comp]
  return(length(unique(dump)))
}


num = sapply(oneday, numComp) #long wait

output = as.data.frame(cbind(oneday, num))
output = output[order(-num),]
write.csv(output, "OneDayComps.csv")
```


----------



## Pedro (Sep 24, 2015)

Lol, we brazilians and our stupidly long names


----------



## mande (Sep 24, 2015)

Could someone please do a competition PB streak top 100 or something?


----------



## AndersB (Sep 24, 2015)

I'm wondering if someone could make a list of those who have been to the most consecutive comps in their country?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 24, 2015)

mande said:


> Could someone please do a competition PB streak top 100 or something?



between rounds or between competitions?
what event?
averages or singles?


----------



## biscuit (Sep 25, 2015)

Kit Clement said:


> Spoiler: Largest single day competitions
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aye! I went to (one of the) #58(s)


----------



## illius (Sep 25, 2015)

Most events in a one-day competition? Has there ever been an FMC mean in one day?


----------



## Kit Clement (Sep 25, 2015)

illius said:


> Most events in a one-day competition? Has there ever been an FMC mean in one day?



Too lazy to check, but this one-day competition had 15 events: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=Indiana2012
Also, besides the obvious FMC-dedicated competitions (Fantastic/Fabulous/Fantabulous competitions in USA, FMC USA/Europe), this competition was one day and had a mean: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=DixonSpring2014



JustinTimeCuber said:


> between rounds or between competitions?
> what event?
> averages or singles?



There's no need to be pedantic, this stat has been requested several times. It's a PB streak between competitions -- getting at least 1 PB in a competition keeps the streak alive.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 25, 2015)

Kit Clement said:


> Too lazy to check, but this one-day competition had 15 events: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=Indiana2012
> Also, besides the obvious FMC-dedicated competitions (Fantastic/Fabulous/Fantabulous competitions in USA, FMC USA/Europe), this competition was one day and had a mean: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=DixonSpring2014
> 
> 
> ...



oh well then I have that just in 3x3 lol
*but I've only been to four


----------



## Isaac Lai (Sep 28, 2015)

I've seen this somewhere before, but I think I didn't search for the correct term, so I can't find it. Could someone do a fastest first official single and average for each event?


----------



## Hssandwich (Sep 28, 2015)

Slowest 3x3 single compared to average?


----------



## Ninja Storm (Sep 28, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Slowest 3x3 single compared to average?



It's not 3x3, but this person is like it for Megaminx.


----------



## Wilhelm (Sep 28, 2015)

I think he is high up on the list https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012WROD01


----------



## Ronxu (Sep 28, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> It's not 3x3, but this person is like it for Megaminx.



Dank 7x7 stuff.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 28, 2015)

what about fastest 3x3 single compared to average? I have an 11.90 single and a 15.03 average but I think Kit has a sub 10 single and a low 14 average.


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Sep 28, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> what about fastest 3x3 single compared to average? I have an 11.90 single and a 15.03 average but I think Kit has a sub 10 single and a low 14 average.



There's Pavan Ravindra's 5.58 single and 10.60 average.

edit: Went through the database and found the biggest difference between an average and best single in that average. Daniel Sheppard got an average of 1:52.86 with a 16.46 single. Full average was 18.43, 20.22, (16.46), (DNF), 4:59.94.

I thought that one would be exceptional and the rest would be lucky singles, but it seems like most of these are the same way--a mostly good average and then a DNF paired with a complete collapse on one solve that skews the whole average. Even after I filtered to only see sub-30 averages, it's mostly stuff like someone who's comfortably sub-20 or sub-15 getting a DNF then a 40.xx or something.

The biggest difference that I found that seems to be a lucky single is Slowest 3x3 single compared to average?[/QUOTE]

Scrolled up and realized I could answer this too! [url="https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010MICH03"]Michael recently got a (25.06), (25.03), 25.03, 25.05, 25.03. 

Sorry for the double post. I tried to edit it into the end of my other post and it got weird and deleted a bunch of the middle of the post when I submitted.


----------



## Lid (Sep 28, 2015)

Sergeant Baboon said:


> Scrolled up and realized I could answer this too! Michael recently got a (25.06), (25.03), 25.03, 25.05, 25.03.
> 
> Sorry for the double post. I tried to edit it into the end of my other post and it got weird and deleted a bunch of the middle of the post when I submitted.


Sure he did, but I would not count it.


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Sep 28, 2015)

Lid said:


> Sure he did, but I would not count it.



Why not? Did he do it intentionally?

edit: in retrospect, it does look like he cheesed it. If that is indeed what you meant, then I found Yang Liu 3, who got (20.68), 20.71, 20.71, (21.34), 20.68, which also seems cheesed to me. The next-closest is Muhammad Iril Khairul Anam, whose (29.71), 29.56, (29.46), 29.50, 29.50, also seems to be intentional. I'm looking through a lot of these and it's hard for me to tell if they got their numbers this close or are just really consistent. Here are the top twenty ranked by (average - best)/average:



Spoiler




WCA IDAverage - BestAverageRatio2010MICH030.0125.040.0003993610223642172011YANG170.0220.700.0009661835748792272009ANAM010.0629.520.002032520325203252010MAUL030.0519.990.002501250625312662012ORTU010.0415.650.002555910543130992009ANAM010.0930.220.002978160158835212012LIUY030.0413.380.002989536621823622008MIZU010.0413.200.003030303030303032012SALA050.0413.150.003041825095057032011DIRK010.0515.050.003322259136212622007LUCH020.0514.710.003399048266485382008MEIS010.2365.640.003503960999390622010HANS010.1130.190.003643590592911562011RODR110.0615.640.003836317135549872009TANG050.0819.860.00402819738167172008PAWL010.0819.360.004132231404958682004GALL020.0716.280.00429975429975432009GENN010.1328.790.004515456755817992013TOMA010.0612.330.00486618004866182015VALD070.2856.560.00495049504950495


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 28, 2015)

top 100 singles achieved during sup 15 averages?
sup 20?
sup 10?


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Sep 29, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> top 100 singles achieved during sup 15 averages?
> sup 20?
> sup 10?



>20s:


Spoiler




WCA IDSolveAverage2013SEOH018.2121.932012LIIH018.6820.092013SEOH019.1421.932009PICH019.2120.252009ROTA019.5622.452012SLIZ019.9221.902009PICH019.9320.252013GUMP0110.0024.852007ESPI0110.0628.102012LIFL0110.2720.852006DZOA0310.3825.482013TORR0210.4322.272013SEOH0110.4321.932013KAPL0110.5920.432007COOP0110.6122.112013MIRA0210.6527.842007WEIN0110.6520.282012LIIH0110.6720.092010PATZ0110.6929.602010BADR0110.7222.062009PICH0110.8620.252015ARYA0210.8725.522012HWAN0110.8925.692012HWAN0110.9025.692013FERR0310.9421.782014CHIE0111.0121.942011ATAS0111.1823.342011ZAKA0111.1823.612010NOUV0111.2720.782007ESPI0111.3328.102007CHAN0611.3922.602012PARA0311.4023.072006DZOA0311.4325.482008LIUE0111.4421.352009CUST0111.5020.172010BADR0111.5822.062008DANG0111.5922.952012SOKO0111.5945.652014YUJA0111.6123.942012SOKO0111.6345.652009KOCH0211.6621.762015KENN0111.6724.182010BOON0111.6821.572010TANA0211.7520.472011BENZ0111.7522.432007SUGA0111.8026.452011BEAT0111.8220.082014PENA0711.8320.322010LIUD0211.8324.012008LINM0311.8420.912008TRAN0211.8520.012012BOGD0111.8633.272013ZORL0111.9120.772009JOHN0511.9622.772011BRUS0111.9620.602009GUIL0111.9621.012014MCGA0111.9726.282010CHEN2711.9823.202010PATZ0112.0029.602010BINL0112.0024.022013KOIL0112.0120.572010YUPH0112.0220.572010CARA0112.0820.022008YOUN0212.1126.592010YUPH0112.1420.902011DILA0112.1820.502011ATAS0112.1823.342007SUGA0112.2726.452013VOLO0112.2721.942011RETZ0112.2820.082010GIEN0112.3020.452009HUJI0112.3121.072013CONT0112.3121.012011SALG0112.3430.842013MOTT0112.3420.932014GONZ1812.3720.022007CERP0212.3861.392011SVEN0212.3925.642013VARG0212.4021.872009INGE0112.4120.722011SVEN0212.4325.642011JESU0112.4522.962007CHAN0612.4522.602015KIMG0112.4620.182010RUGA0112.4621.272013MIRA0212.5027.842014CHAY0112.5020.072014JAUR0112.5120.472009CHEN3512.5222.342014SZNE0112.5222.032011ESQU0112.5320.322014NURU0112.5320.822010YUPH0112.5521.052008LIUE0112.5825.692013BOGA0112.5820.502012CHEN2512.6021.392014SARK0112.6120.092013LING0312.6120.122007CERP0212.6320.802012HOFL0112.6320.07




>15s:


Spoiler




WCA IDSolveAverage2013SCHM027.7918.572011MERL017.9617.012013SEOH018.2121.932009KORB028.4315.322006SHEU018.5517.112011SANJ018.5615.312009HILD018.6316.532007CLAE038.6317.302012LIIH018.6820.092013MACI018.7817.252011NATH028.8016.262011RECH018.9015.252007SHIR018.9115.792008JADE018.9315.182014YANG118.9615.882010STOL019.0219.882011ALFA029.0915.832007HESS019.1316.312013SEOH019.1421.932008LINH019.2115.252009PICH019.2120.252008LINH019.2219.552005AKKE019.2216.002008BRAN019.2815.622010DUON019.3116.992009NATE019.3416.072013ANDR049.3515.132012PERK019.3515.092013KHUU019.3615.522014WANG269.3717.362013KASH019.4019.542007THOM029.4016.642007VALK019.4115.612009OHRN019.4217.662007LING019.4315.052008CLEM019.4317.392009KIEL019.4417.862009GUGL019.4415.682013CHEU019.4515.872012MAAL019.4615.392010ANDE039.4616.012011SALG019.5319.392007PERG019.5316.012010GOLD019.5415.582012KIMD019.5516.142003BRUC019.5516.242008JINX019.5515.612008LOMB019.5615.532009ROTA019.5622.452003POCH019.5617.212007PERG019.5815.792010KOUG019.5915.432014CYBU029.6416.762011FOYL019.6516.162015MARC039.6615.042003BRUC019.6815.512011HAVL019.6915.712013VIDA019.7115.892009CHEN359.7115.102012CROS019.7216.992013OLIV019.7215.082008DIEW019.7215.062005AKKE019.7516.002008MORA029.7515.612009JAGI019.7716.852012MORA069.7816.242013CHIX019.7817.632008LINH019.7815.252009VERA019.7815.102008BERE019.8015.322007LUJI019.8015.222006GARR019.8115.192006ANDO019.8315.342008LIZH029.8416.842013HANN019.8617.442012HUAN129.8718.652009HAYA019.8815.912007GOUL019.8815.592003BRUC019.8815.822007LIME019.8815.102006TABU019.9015.862009LAIY019.9216.802012SLIZ019.9221.902003BRUC019.9315.432012DOED019.9315.102009PICH019.9320.252013LINK019.9416.012011EBEL019.9417.232012CHIN019.9416.332011BRZE019.9616.652011WANG529.9715.922011BANS029.9816.642012IVAN029.9815.022012KONG019.9817.232006AUST019.9915.182008LINH019.9915.252010MARI0210.0015.352011SZAT0110.0017.282013GUMP0110.0024.852010BECK0110.0215.05




>10s:


Spoiler




WCA IDSolveAverage2013RAVI065.5810.602010WANG535.8110.492010BURN015.9310.532013NAHM016.1510.072010THOM036.2111.142010LANE026.2511.392010PROT016.2710.332012MAHV016.3210.072011HAMS016.5012.092009CHAR036.5010.692006TSAI036.5011.282008HASH026.5611.512007VALK016.6110.252010KIPA016.6110.342010YOUY016.6111.162011KNOT016.6413.192011BARB036.6410.922010PROT016.6512.272007VALL016.6510.362009MORI056.7710.042010MALL016.8010.502013WOJT026.8111.242012ROQU016.8210.182009FUSH016.8410.212009BOZS016.8410.122010ADHI016.8411.382012SZEW016.8713.452008CHUC026.8912.062011GROG026.8910.152011HOFF026.9010.782009YAUR016.9110.402012RUPE016.9110.372013ZHOU196.9211.672005BATI016.9310.492008SEAR016.9312.222007HESS016.9410.522012PONC027.0010.602014KARN027.0011.492007NAKA037.0010.272010WEYE027.0010.962011LIYI027.0211.312007HESS017.0212.042010WEYE027.0210.252006GUNJ017.0310.382013HUAN307.0413.182015CHEA017.0511.002007HESS017.0611.262009YAUR017.0610.122007VALL017.0810.432005AKKE017.0812.262013BAUT017.0914.062010WEYE027.1110.202012KALE017.1110.932008SEAR017.1310.662011ZALE027.1311.022014GERB017.1310.112011ZENG067.1411.362010CANT027.1610.152007NAKA037.1610.632009LIUE017.1611.812013BALI017.1711.142009JIAY017.1810.442013UVES017.1811.612012PONC027.1810.682009ZHAN537.1810.902010KIPA017.1910.352012KALE017.1910.462012LEWI017.1911.042010WANG537.2010.102012ROZA017.2112.192012WESC017.2110.772009BARB017.2110.062009KORB017.2511.412012IVAN037.2511.972008LINE027.2510.892009DIEC017.2510.082009BARB017.2510.372005AKKE017.2510.982007WOOR017.2710.812009BARB017.2810.352013LEJE037.2810.352009WHIT017.2810.462007COHE017.2813.672010SCHM017.2810.242011RHEI017.2810.142013JOKI017.2810.022012KALE017.2912.062012DYGI017.2910.592012CHOS017.3010.012012CHOS017.3010.742014HOUS017.3011.902010LEED027.3010.412007GUIM017.3011.292011FATE017.3011.202011ALVI017.3012.052009KORB017.3111.692011TORG017.3111.212010PROT017.3110.162013PARK037.3110.472008SEAR017.3110.42




R code:


Spoiler





```
raw_data = read.csv(file = "WCA_export_Results.tsv", head = TRUE, sep = "\t")
valid_333 = data.frame(raw_data$personId, raw_data$eventId, 
  raw_data$value1, raw_data$value2, raw_data$value3, raw_data$value4, raw_data$value5, raw_data$average)
names(valid_333) = c("person", "event", "s1", "s2", "s3", "s4", "s5", "average")
valid_333 = subset(valid_333, event == "333" & average > 0)

s1s = data.frame(valid_333$person, valid_333$s1, valid_333$average)
s2s = data.frame(valid_333$person, valid_333$s2, valid_333$average)
s3s = data.frame(valid_333$person, valid_333$s3, valid_333$average)
s4s = data.frame(valid_333$person, valid_333$s4, valid_333$average)
s5s = data.frame(valid_333$person, valid_333$s5, valid_333$average)
n = c("person", "solve", "average")
names(s1s) = n
names(s2s) = n
names(s3s) = n
names(s4s) = n
names(s5s) = n
all_valid_333_solves = rbind(s1s, s2s, s3s, s4s, s5s)
all_valid_333_solves = subset(all_valid_333_solves, solve > 0)

sup20s = subset(all_valid_333_solves, average > 2000)
sup20s = sup20s[order(sup20s$solve),][1:100,]

sup15s = subset(all_valid_333_solves, average > 1500)
sup15s = sup15s[order(sup15s$solve),][1:100,]

sup10s = subset(all_valid_333_solves, average > 1000)
sup10s = sup10s[order(sup10s$solve),][1:100,]
```


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 29, 2015)

Sergeant Baboon said:


> >20s:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



In relation to this, what is the lowest number for "official PB single / official PB avg"?


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Sep 29, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> In relation to this, what is the lowest number for "official PB single / official PB avg"?



For all people who have a PB single and average:


Spoiler




WCA IDPB SinglePB AveragePB Single / Average2014ZHUR02111.68514.220.2171833067558632014LOMB0188.76398.660.2226458636432052014PATW0278.78320.920.2454817399975072015TYMO0114.2256.520.2515923566878982014KANT0313.3648.870.2733783507264172013VINO0122.4174.860.2993588030991182015NAGA0224.7581.370.3041661546024332014BROA0177.00234.720.3280504430811182012DIVA0193.27278.670.3346969533857252015THOD0116.7349.170.3402481187716092008KULI0121.2061.220.3462920614178372014ANCC01112.81320.510.3519702973386172006TANA0138.96108.320.3596750369276222014THAK0568.82187.270.3674907887008062012WEIB0284.26219.870.383226451994362014PHLE0132.0283.250.3846246246246252009SOST0169.46180.540.3847346848343862007OKAD0123.0959.380.3888514651397782013ZHON0554.24137.890.3933570237145552012SUZU0138.9097.930.3972225058715412014WILL07150.46378.590.3974220132597271982VALD0129.6274.440.3979043524986572014MACH07158.15394.890.4004912760515592012SANT0357.84143.760.4023372287145242014WESO0218.6746.080.405164930555556




For PB sub-30 averages:


Spoiler




WCA IDPB SinglePB AveragePB Single / Average2013GUMP0110.0024.420.409500409500412015ARYA0210.8725.520.4259404388714732013TORR0210.4321.800.4784403669724772015ESTU0214.0029.180.479780671692942014IVAN0113.2226.580.4973664409330322014CHIE0111.0121.940.5018231540565182013FERR0310.9421.780.5022956841138662013BAUT017.0913.680.518274853801172013FANJ0214.2026.360.5386949924127472015YUYO0114.7126.700.5509363295880152007CLAE038.6315.640.5517902813299232010LIUD0211.8321.430.5520298646756882012BOBJ0116.5329.790.5548841893252772012PARA0311.4020.530.5552849488553342015HUAN2510.9019.600.5561224489795922013VOLO0112.2721.940.5592525068368282014LILI0115.3127.320.5603953147877012014POPA0114.3425.430.5639009044435712014SZNE0112.5222.030.5683159328188832014LEIR0114.6525.720.5695956454121312007COOP0110.6118.530.5725849973016732014CYBU029.6416.760.5751789976133652010ZHAO1814.1524.570.5759055759055762014MERH0115.3426.560.5775602409638552015QUAD0114.0324.210.579512598099959




Sub-20:


Spoiler




WCA IDPB SinglePB AveragePB Single / Average2013BAUT017.0913.680.518274853801172007CLAE038.6315.640.5517902813299232015HUAN2510.9019.600.5561224489795922007COOP0110.6118.530.5725849973016732014CYBU029.6416.760.5751789976133652011MERL017.9613.580.5861561119293082014WANG269.3715.970.5867251095804632010HYUN017.9013.380.5904334828101642015VALA0110.6117.930.5917456776352482014SHEN068.5314.390.592772758860322013ZHOU196.9211.670.5929734361610972010DUON019.3115.660.5945083014048532014ZABI0111.0818.580.5963401506996772013RAHS0111.5019.260.5970924195223262010DOTR0110.4117.390.5986198964922372008JADE018.9314.900.5993288590604032013GRAE0110.1616.890.601539372409712014RAMA0610.7817.900.6022346368715082009JAGI019.7716.200.6030864197530862013SCHM027.7912.900.6038759689922482014RUDA0111.2818.640.6051502145922752009OHRN019.4215.520.6069587628865982015MAGA027.5212.350.6089068825910932013LUDW015.969.710.6138002059732232012MAAL019.4615.390.614684860298895




Sub-15:


Spoiler




WCA IDPB SinglePB AveragePB Single / Average2013BAUT017.0913.680.518274853801172011MERL017.9613.580.5861561119293082010HYUN017.9013.380.5904334828101642014SHEN068.5314.390.592772758860322013ZHOU196.9211.670.5929734361610972008JADE018.9314.900.5993288590604032013SCHM027.7912.900.6038759689922482015MAGA027.5212.350.6089068825910932013LUDW015.969.710.6138002059732232011JOVI018.0513.060.6163859111791732012TERE017.3611.900.6184873949579832014HERN087.7312.420.6223832528180352009SUPC018.5513.700.6240875912408762013HUAN307.0411.180.6296958855098392015BROK018.3013.150.6311787072243352011NATH028.8013.910.6326383896477352013CHIA038.9214.090.6330731014904192013KATO017.5511.890.6349873843566022009ZAMZ019.4114.800.6358108108108112008MCKE019.4714.890.6359973136333112012SZEW016.8710.730.6402609506057782011VAND019.2814.480.6408839779005532013PIEC028.7913.660.6434846266471452007JOHN027.9412.320.6444805194805192013MACI018.7813.610.645113886847906




Sub-10:


Spoiler




WCA IDPB SinglePB AveragePB Single / Average2013LUDW015.969.710.6138002059732232010BURN015.258.060.651364764267992012MAHV016.329.580.6597077244258872013RAVI065.588.360.6674641148325362013LINK016.139.180.6677559912854032006TSAI036.509.690.6707946336429312010LANE026.259.250.6756756756756762012MCNE015.918.670.6816608996539792011KNOT016.649.700.6845360824742272013WOJT026.819.930.6858006042296072011ZALE026.429.310.6895810955961332010YOUY016.619.550.6921465968586392011HAMS016.509.370.6937033084311632010THOM036.218.920.6961883408071752010ADHI016.849.790.6986721144024512012WICH016.529.330.698821007502682011DERS016.779.620.7037422037422042010WANG535.818.230.705953827460512011GROG026.899.690.7110423116615072011BARB036.649.330.7116827438370852011HOFF026.909.680.7128099173553722010CORM026.418.990.713014460511682010PROT016.278.700.7206896551724142009KONV016.158.500.7235294117647062009PLES015.817.980.728070175438597




R code:


Spoiler





```
raw_data = read.csv(file = "WCA_export_Results.tsv", head = TRUE, sep = "\t")
valid_333 = data.frame(raw_data$personId, raw_data$eventId, raw_data$best,
  raw_data$value1, raw_data$value2, raw_data$value3, raw_data$value4, raw_data$value5, raw_data$average)
names(valid_333) = c("person", "event", "best", "s1", "s2", "s3", "s4", "s5", "average")
valid_333 = subset(valid_333, event == "333")

valid_333$best[valid_333$best <= 0] = 1000000
valid_333$average[valid_333$average <= 0] = 1000000

pb_singles = aggregate(valid_333$best, list(person = valid_333$person), min)
pb_avgs = aggregate(valid_333$average, list(person = valid_333$person), min)
names(pb_singles) = c("person", "single")
names(pb_avgs) = c("person", "average")
pbs = merge(x = pb_singles, y = pb_avgs, by.x = "person", by.y = "person")
pbs = subset(pbs, single != 1000000 & average != 1000000)

pbs$ratio = pbs$single / pbs$average
pbs = pbs[order(pbs$ratio),]

pbs_sub30 = subset(pbs, average < 3000)[1:25,]
pbs_sub20 = subset(pbs, average < 2000)[1:25,]
pbs_sub15 = subset(pbs, average < 1500)[1:25,]
pbs_sub10 = subset(pbs, average < 1000)[1:25,]
pbs = pbs[1:25,]
```


----------



## TMOY (Sep 29, 2015)

Sergeant Baboon said:


> edit: Went through the database and found the biggest difference between an average and best single in that average. Daniel Sheppard got an average of 1:52.86 with a 16.46 single. Full average was 18.43, 20.22, (16.46), (DNF), 4:59.94.
> 
> I thought that one would be exceptional and the rest would be lucky singles, but it seems like most of these are the same way--a mostly good average and then a DNF paired with a complete collapse on one solve that skews the whole average. Even after I filtered to only see sub-30 averages, it's mostly stuff like someone who's comfortably sub-20 or sub-15 getting a DNF then a 40.xx or something.


That's pretty common,cubers who screw up two consecutive solves simply don't care about the average anymore. I remember Daniel''s 4:59.94 solve (I witnessed it): when it became evident that he wouldn't get a decent average anyway, he started to do random stuff until the 5-minute time limit was (almost) reached.


----------



## illius (Sep 29, 2015)

TMOY said:


> That's pretty common,cubers who screw up two consecutive solves simply don't care about the average anymore. I remember Daniel''s 4:59.94 solve (I witnessed it): when it became evident that he wouldn't get a decent average anyway, he started to do random stuff until the 5-minute time limit was (almost) reached.


Isn't that technically breaching the regulations?

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hssandwich (Sep 29, 2015)

illius said:


> Isn't that technically breaching the regulations?
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk



It wasn't at the time.


----------



## illius (Sep 29, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> It wasn't at the time.


Okay.


----------



## AlexMaass (Sep 29, 2015)

3x3 single and average NRs, but based on where it was set, not the citizenship of the person?


----------



## Hssandwich (Sep 29, 2015)

Jong Ho?


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Sep 29, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> 3x3 single and average NRs, but based on where it was set, not the citizenship of the person?



Singles:


Spoiler




CountryCompetitionPerson"NR" SingleAndorraIutopiaOpen20142013TORN028.92ArgentinaUTNOtono20152012HAML018.83AustraliaCubeForCambodia20152009ZEMD015.61AustriaAustrianBigCubeOpen20142005AKKE017.25AzerbaijanBakuOpen20152015NABI0113.48BelarusCubingFest20142011DOBR016.84BelgiumZonhovenOpen20132007VALK015.55BoliviaCochabambaOpen20152011CUBA028.44Bosnia and HerzegovinaBIHOpen20122005BATI016.93BrazilWC20152009ZEMD015.39CanadaCanadianOpen20152010WANG685.72ChileLaFloridaOpen20152010FUEN018.03ChinaCubeEliteUnionCafe20142010WANG535.81ColombiaTorneoSalitrePlaza20152011SALG017.40CroatiaCroatianOpen20142010OMUL027.69Czech RepublicCzechOpen20082005AKKE017.08DenmarkEuro20142010CORM026.41Dominican RepublicBackTo360Open20142013SIER018.17EstoniaEstonianOpen20152013JOKI017.28FinlandHelsinkiBlindWeekend20152013JOKI017.92FranceFLIPOpen20152012CARL036.37GeorgiaGeorgianOpen20132013KAKH019.62GermanyFrankfurtCubeDays20152009DIEC016.26GreeceGreeceOpen20152012PATE017.84GuatemalaGuateRubik20152014BARR0211.00Hong KongAsianChampionship20122010SICH017.33HungaryHungarianNationals20152009BOZS017.75IcelandIcelandOpen20122003BRUC0110.03IndiaIndianNationals20142012RUPE016.91IndonesiaBandungOpen20152010UTOM016.61IranBeheshtiCubingDays20142011FATE017.30IrelandIrishChampionship20152012BEAH017.39IsraelIsraelChampionship20142010ALFA039.84ItalySmallCubingItaly20152011BARB036.64JapanAsianChampionship20142013NAHM016.15JordanJordanOpen20122012DOOF0211.34KoreaGoodCubeShowKorea20152013KYOU016.69LatviaLatvianOpen20142012BARA039.32LithuaniaLithuanianOpen20132012BARA0311.40MacauMacauOpen20092008SOPA0110.53MalaysiaMelakaOpen20142009JIAY017.18MexicoClasico20152014HERN087.73MoldovaMoldavianNationals20152011MELI019.95MongoliaMongolianOpen20132012DAVA0111.13NetherlandsDutchOpen20142007VALK016.23New ZealandNewZealandNationals20142011LINA017.40NorwayKjellerOpen20142011HAMS016.50PeruTCGAndFriends20152009ZEMD016.10PhilippinesSMCityRosales20132013BAUT017.09PolandCubingSpringGrudziadz20122009PLES016.11PortugalPortugalOpen20142010GARC028.02RomaniaRomanianOpen20122005BATI018.06RussiaNelidovoOpen20132009RYAB016.86SerbiaSerbianOpen20132005BATI018.03SingaporeSingaporeOpen20152010ADHI017.40SlovakiaBratislavaNoCutoffOpen20152009BOZS017.36SloveniaSlovenianOpen20152009BOZS016.84South AfricaCapeTown20142009ZEMD015.91SpainMontgrosOpen20152011SANC026.58SwedenLinkub20152013UVES017.18SwitzerlandSwissScienceOpen20152009PLES016.41TaiwanKaohsiungOpen20152006TSAI036.50ThailandBangkok20122009KONV016.15TunisiaTunisiaSummerOpen20152008VIRO0112.13TurkeyTurkishAnkaraOpen20142005AKKE019.19UkraineUkrainianOpen20152013POCH016.63United Arab EmiratesDubaiOpen20132012DOOF0212.58United KingdomCambridgeOpen20132011LAUA015.96UruguayUchiFlorida20152009BARB017.90USADoylestownSpring20152010BURN015.25VenezuelaEjidoMallChallenge20152013CONT018.95VietnamHaNoiCubeDay20142010NGUY336.84




Average:


Spoiler




CountryCompetitionPerson"NR" AverageAndorraIutopiaOpen20142013TORN0210.38ArgentinaSanLorenzoInvierno20152008JONG0310.09AustraliaMelbourneCubeDay20132009ZEMD016.54AustriaAustrianBigCubeOpen20142005AKKE018.79AzerbaijanBakuOpen20152015ISRA0116.63BelarusDvinaOpen20152011DOBR018.17BelgiumN8W8Summer20152007VALK017.59BoliviaCochabambaOpen20152011CUBA028.95Bosnia and HerzegovinaBIHOpen20122005BATI019.94BrazilWC20152009ZEMD016.97CanadaTorontoOpenFall20142010WANG687.50ChileHectorSalinasOpen20152008JONG0310.06ChinaXianCherryBlossom20152009FANH017.85ColombiaBogotaCubico20152012HERN039.85CroatiaOsijekOpen20152009BOZS019.47Czech RepublicCzechOpen20142009BOZS019.48DenmarkEuro20142010WEYE017.82Dominican RepublicVeranoCubero20152013SIER0110.10EstoniaEstonianOpen20152013JOKI019.75FinlandHelsinkiBlindWeekend20152013JOKI019.32FranceFrance20152012CARL038.38GeorgiaGeorgianOpen20132013KAKH0111.07GermanyFrankfurtCubeDays20152009DIEC017.53GreeceGreeceOpen20152013VASI039.86GuatemalaRubikHuehue20142013RAMI0214.23Hong KongAsianChampionship20122010SICH018.67HungaryHungarianNationals20152009BOZS019.15IcelandIcelandOpen20122009MAGN0212.19IndiaSCMU20152013TALU018.90IndonesiaJakartaSpeedcubing20132010UTOM018.49IranParaxCubecomp20152012SARL019.30IrelandIrishChampionship20152012BEAH018.65IsraelIsraelChampionship20142010ALFA0310.81ItalyEretumOpen20142009MORI058.48JapanRabbitAndTurtle20122006TABU028.25JordanJordanOpen20122012DOOF0213.62KoreaGoodCubeShowKorea20152013KYOU017.88LatviaLatvianOpen20122005VANH0111.22LithuaniaLithuanianOpen20132012BARA0312.56MacauMacauOpen20092008CHEN1012.97MalaysiaJohorOpen20122009XIAN019.88MexicoSIGI20152014RUIZ049.49MoldovaMoldavianNationals20152011MELI0110.82MongoliaMongolianOpen20132012TUGU0112.65NetherlandsDutchOpen20122007VALK017.66New ZealandNewZealandNationals20142011LINA018.34NorwayKjellerOpen20142010ARBO018.68PeruTCGAndFriendsAQP20152009ZEMD017.33PhilippinesCubaoOpen20132010APAG018.50PolandRumiaOpen20142009PLES018.11PortugalPortugalOpen20142010GARC029.24RomaniaMioveniRubikOpen20152013FRON0110.03RussiaCCCEndofSummer20152011DOBR017.91SerbiaSerbianOpen20132005BATI019.35SingaporeSingaporeOpen20142010UTOM019.33SlovakiaBratislavaOpen20142009BOZS019.34SloveniaLentOpen20152014ZUPA019.04South AfricaCapeTown20142009ZEMD016.77SpainCastellonOpen20152011SANC027.56SwedenSwedishCubeDays20132009CONT019.14SwitzerlandSwissScienceOpen20152009PLES017.98TaiwanTaiwanCubingLeague20152010WUIF018.30ThailandWC20112009ZEMD017.78TunisiaTunisiaSummerOpen20152008VIRO0113.39TurkeyTurkishAnkaraOpen20142005AKKE0110.37UkrainePodolianOpen20142010VYNN018.75United Arab EmiratesDubaiOpen20132012DOOF0214.53United KingdomWelcomeBackToGuildford20152011LAUA017.37UruguayUchiFlorida20152009BARB019.16USAUSNationals20142009ZEMD017.03VenezuelaCubingMerida20132011AMOR0111.29VietnamCSPOpen20152011NGUY108.72


----------



## BOSSCUBER666 (Sep 29, 2015)

whats the fastest average anyone's ever gotten at their second competition after getting a DNF average at their first (I got a 22.45, for example)


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 29, 2015)

BOSSCUBER666 said:


> whats the fastest average anyone's ever gotten at their second competition after getting a DNF average at their first (I got a 22.45, for example)



https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010ARBO01


----------



## BOSSCUBER666 (Sep 30, 2015)

oh ok thank you could you make a list of the rankings if possible?


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 30, 2015)

Average standard deviation of PB averages? (3x3)


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Sep 30, 2015)

Could I get a ranked list for the number of people who have competed in each WCA event?


----------



## Kit Clement (Sep 30, 2015)

EvilGnome6 said:


> Could I get a ranked list for the number of people who have competed in each WCA event?



Not for all events, but the top 10 is under "Most Persons" here: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Sep 30, 2015)

BOSSCUBER666 said:


> whats the fastest average anyone's ever gotten at their second competition after getting a DNF average at their first (I got a 22.45, for example)





BOSSCUBER666 said:


> oh ok thank you could you make a list of the rankings if possible?



Here's the full list of all 376 people whose first official average was a DNF, ranked by their second official average. People who followed their first DNF with a second one were excluded.


Spoiler




PersonSecond Official Average12010ARBO0112.8322013UVES0113.0732012SHAK0113.6442011LIMA0513.8152015WEIG0114.1062015SHEN0714.4372010QIUJ0114.7182013GILM0114.8992009CORN0115.06102014YAKU0215.19112013MAJK0115.20122013DINI0115.36132014CHIN0415.40142010ZHEN1215.57152009CHEN3915.58162012WOYD0115.58172013DANY0215.78182009POOK0116.01192012ZHAO0316.21202013ZHON0216.26212008GANC0216.39222012LIMU0116.41232013CHIA0216.58242014TAOZ0116.68252013HUAN1916.71262013JORD0116.81272012PASC0116.89282014SAPU0116.91292014ZHAN3217.06302012SATO0317.17312013PARI0317.28322011VECC0117.57332014LIMI0217.69342010PANG0317.87352014ZENG0517.98362013KOPI0118.00372014NISH0418.08382010PANJ0118.39392014MART0218.42402013DINH0118.50412010YANG0618.67422014JOUB0118.79432011FINK0118.81442013BONA0118.94452014PRAD0418.97462015AREE0119.00472013ESQU0119.04482014KATR0119.10492014FANJ0119.14502014SHAR1519.18512014HAWK0119.22522013KIRI0119.30532013HYUN0319.32542013LUNI0219.54552014LAZA0119.57562009GAGG0219.69572013DAHI0119.97582010TONG0220.04592014FENG0920.14602014BINB0120.30612011THAN0220.36622008ZHOU0120.49632011KIJV0120.58642010SOMM0120.65652011EUNS0120.69662015FAVA0120.82672012ORBE0120.88682008NEME0120.92692012POJD0120.97702013PANK0121.07712012HALE0121.28722013ZHAO1321.36732013BADE0121.43742012BAGG0121.52752010ADAM0221.58762011STAC0221.69772013SHAH0221.75782011LIGA0121.83792012SHAN0221.83802015LAPE0121.88812010WANG1622.09822012LOUS0122.11832014ZARA0122.11842014BECK0322.13852015PERE1122.25862011CHAI0222.30872011HANI0122.41882014SCHU0222.45892014SAHN0122.49902015LONG0222.50912014EDWA0122.67922010ROSE0222.72932015FRAN0722.86942013CHEN4622.88952007LACZ0123.20962010KILB0323.21972011HERR0323.25982011PERI0123.25992009LIMA0123.441002013NHAN0223.501012009LIWE0323.611022012ZOUX0123.741032014GAOT0123.851042012KIMA0123.931052012BREN0123.981062014KHOA0224.061072009KOBA0224.111082014GAUR0124.241092015HUAN0324.371102009XUQI0124.401112015VARG0224.461122009LIPP0124.541132014QIUR0124.571142013JOKS0124.671152012ACEV0124.731162013MART1424.791172010HAOD0124.801182015STAP0124.801192015PERA0125.041202013MALY0125.091212013CAOJ0225.231222009RAMA0325.261232012JONS0125.341242011HAYA0225.371252013CHAU0225.421262011WANG5625.461272011HASA0125.531282005GILS0125.591292008STAN0125.621302013WALL0225.741312013LIUC0225.771322012DILU0125.891332015COCH0125.901342013PIEC0125.981352015MARC0126.191362011GUIL0226.241372014VILI0126.331382013SHIU0126.341392012LIAO0126.361402009HENF0126.421412012WERN0126.431422011FRIB0126.451432014CHAK0226.601442012RODR0726.621452014WERE0126.641462009ZHAN2026.661472010OLBE0126.831482015THAK0227.301492013LUTS0127.381502015HIUM0127.431512012ORTA0127.571522010LUXI0227.821532014PKAA0127.851542008CHRI0127.931552011IVKO0128.001562015WYMB0128.111572011OMID0128.391582015WESO0128.391592015TZYB0128.401602011LASZ0128.521612014HOLU0128.561622015TABO0128.561632012REQU0128.761642013WANG0528.801652012CHAV0429.321662013MONT0329.551672012KOSY0129.591682013STAM0129.601692014ZHAO1629.611702013CHEN8329.621712014MARR0529.651722014BAUD0129.681732015ZMYS0129.871742012PERE0430.301752014PATI0630.781762011YUYA0230.921772014HUAN1030.951782009CHAN0430.971792013LIUQ0130.991802014VURE0130.991812014MCNA0231.031822013RANG0231.141832014KIMJ0131.271842012SMIT0131.311852012FANG0431.321862014PANG0231.381872008PAND0131.721882015PRAJ0131.731892014SHAN0331.851902014LIPI0131.951912014CAST1531.991922011TRUJ0132.021932013MEDV0132.051942011KUBU0132.211952010SAND0232.231962009BOUR0132.491972009YANZ0132.511982010LOCS0132.591992009MARB0132.632002008WANG0132.692012015ZHAN0432.712022012MUNO0332.912032014MAJE0232.912042013PRAN0433.092052009FAZE0133.152062012ZHOU1233.182072010FUYA0133.392082011NURA0133.712092009KONG0133.922102008HUAN0534.012112009DAVE0134.252122010HELM0134.302132014CARA0334.342142011GIOR0134.412152014GAWO0134.722162012MUSO0134.962172015BAKE0235.032182015HAYE0335.192192009XION0335.342202009STUM0235.352212014RILE0135.642222005IDEK0135.822232009MCCA0235.912242010DRAC0136.332252012BREN0236.332262009ZHAN3336.432272015BANE0336.832282011YANG0837.802292012FINO0138.022302015ZWAH0138.052312014AHME0338.182322014MONE0338.182332014LAND0238.272342014MARQ0138.512352014BERR0238.542362013HOLM0238.822372015SUMM0139.062382011FARH0139.102392015RENA0139.122402010CARM0239.232412011HUYN0139.252422011RAMD0139.282432014AGRE0139.292442010FRAN0539.922452011WINT0140.732462014YANG3141.592472015WIDD0241.942482014HOLO0142.262492013KOMO0142.442502012ZAKR0342.482512010RUTH0143.122522009BENN0143.232532014SZAB0543.242542014CHER0343.312552013LIUA0143.562562014CICH0143.752572011IBAR0143.912582013LUND0144.302592009BERM0144.472602014CHAN1844.802612013COOP0144.872622011ANDU0144.892632005IDEK0245.172642013TYBU0145.622652014MALD0245.832662014RUMA0145.972672014YANG1846.022682011COEU0146.332692014MOSQ0146.392702014BEAM0146.802712014ARCI0147.102722009KANG0347.142732014NIEL0147.172742009NAUM0147.742752011DELI0147.862762012DESM0147.962772013NAIR0148.012782013CHEN3648.542792008DAMM0148.632802012BUTS0148.942812012GAIT0149.092822014SHAR0149.222832010FOSS0149.512842014PODO0249.702852011WHIT0350.082862013SAGW0150.092872012ICKE0150.582882009BENO0150.972892011SANH0151.182902007GRAN0251.362912013WANG5951.492922014YESA0151.552932015STRI0152.242942008LOTU0152.402952007SCHU0152.432962014KUDR0152.842972009BAIP0153.072982014DELG0153.372992011AEIR0153.433002012SHAR0154.083012013FENG0454.203022006IDEK0154.243032010BOCK0154.873042014DUQU0157.583052011MEND0258.603062014CHAC0258.893072012PARW0259.503082010HORW0159.973092014GHAL0160.353102011SELA0160.703112015SHAH0161.103122011DWYE0161.533132010DEDH0162.013142012DECK0162.013152013VIDA0462.063162009CHOK0262.863172014ROEG0263.343182010JENS0163.603192008KANG0363.763202013ZHAN6564.273212013GIND0165.573222006MATH0165.693232010YOUN0166.003242006TOMI0166.833252015LOPE1767.013262011LEIY0167.313272015RAYN0167.313282014SOLO0267.623292009SHAN0568.593302010BODD0169.533312014ARAU0370.223322011ANGE0170.813332014CONT0671.593342014GALL0771.703352011KUSE0171.923362006MIZO0174.633372010HEME0174.693382010KARE0174.723392014PAGE0175.903402009ARMA0176.483412009OKED0176.783422009BALA0278.093432013MONT0179.823442013WADY0180.353452011MILA0180.463462014SILV0383.293472014PENN0185.233482013ZOLT0186.293492014WICA0187.883502013SILV2893.203512015BHUT0297.083522012ALBA0297.493532014PREN0197.913542008HUAN10100.563552010STRI03101.833562009ARSI01102.083572012ASTR01106.823582011MASL01107.423592011HAAV01110.923602015CIPR01112.463612014VISS02114.843622014SOUS01117.863632012ARMS03119.533642009BURN01119.803652014KEJH01120.413662012NOOR01126.603672010DHAL01138.493682009LOGA01148.413692014TOLE02149.763702014GUIL01153.193712010SABN01159.653722013LINY03164.633732011VELA03185.603742010HOUL01246.413752013BORR02298.473762010DICK03326.49


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Sep 30, 2015)

Kit Clement said:


> Not for all events, but the top 10 is under "Most Persons" here: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php



Ah, that's useful. Thanks!


----------



## willtri4 (Sep 30, 2015)

Fastest debut sq1 average?


----------



## vcuber13 (Sep 30, 2015)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010YEPM01#sq1


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 1, 2015)

Average of top 5 singles (results) in 2-5: (can someone do this for all events?)
2x2:
(0.58) 0.69 0.72 0.74 (0.75) = 0.62
3x3:
(5.25) 5.39 5.55 5.58 (5.60) = 5.51
4x4:
(21.97) 22.78 23.25 23.72 (23.88) = 23.25
5x5:
(48.42) 48.54 48.57 49.28 (49.36) = 48.80


----------



## penguinz7 (Oct 1, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Average of top 5 singles (results) in 2-5: (can someone do this for all events?)
> 2x2:
> (0.58) 0.69 0.72 0.74 (0.75) = 0.62
> 3x3:
> ...



6x6: (1:33.55), 1:39.4, 1:45.45, 1:47.53, (1:51.76) = 1:44.13

7x7: (2:23.55), 2:30.35, 2:33.08, 2:33.9, (2:34.64) = 2:32.44

OH: (6.88), 8.27, 8.48, 8.75, (8.82)=8.5

Pyraminx: (1.36), 1.61, 1.68, 1.69, (1.8) = 1.66

Clock: (3.73), 4.8, 5.19, 5.2, (5.27) = 5.06

Skewb: (1.68), 1.69, 1.81, 1.84, (1.92) = 1.78

Square-1: (6.96), 7.41, 8.63, 9.15, (9.16) = 8.39

Megaminx: (37.58), 39.57, 42.28, 43.13, (43.18) = 41.66

Feet: (20.57), 25.14, 27.66, 27.93, (28.07) = 26.91

3BLD: (21.17), 21.83, 22.98, 23.8, (24.86) = 22.87

4BLD: (2:02.75), 2:17.07, 2:28.57, 2:30,62, (2:41.30) = 2:25.42

5BLD: (5:18.65), 5:35.84, 5:39.1, 6:06.41, (6:24.11) = 5:47.11

MBLD: (41), 26, 24, 24, (23) = 24.66

FMC: (20), 20, 21, 21, (22) = 20.66


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 1, 2015)

^ He meant top 5 results, not persons. So MBLD for example would be (41), 36, 35, 32, (32) = 34.33


----------



## penguinz7 (Oct 1, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> ^ He meant top 5 results, not persons. So MBLD for example would be (41), 36, 35, 32, (32) = 34.33



Well, dang it..

I'm too lazy/tired too redo. If no one does it by tomorrow I will


----------



## penguinz7 (Oct 1, 2015)

6x6: (1:33.55), 1:39.4, 1:40.25, 1:40.86, (1:41.58) = 1:40.17

7x7: (2:23.55), 2:30.35, 2:33.08, 2:33.4, (2:33.52) = 2:32.27

OH: (6.88), 8.27, 8.48, 8.75, (8.82)=8.5

Pyraminx: (1.36), 1.61, 1.68, 1.69, (1.71) = 1.66

Clock: (3.73), 4.8, 5.19, 5.2, (5.25) = 5.06

Skewb: (1.68), 1.69, 1.81, 1.84, (1.92) = 1.78

Square-1: (6.96), 7.41, 8.63, 8.65, (9.01) = 8.23

Megaminx: (37.58), 37.83, 38.83, 39.57, (40.16) = 38.74

Feet: (20.57), 25.04, 25.14, 25.36, (25.9) = 25.18

3BLD: (21.17), 21.24, 21.83, 22.98, (23.1) = 22.01

4BLD: (2:02.75), 2:10.47, 2:17.07, 2:18.31, (2:18.65) = 2:15.28

5BLD: (5:18.65), 5:35.84, 5:39.1, 5:39.96, (5:51.53) = 5:38.3

MBLD: (41), 36, 35, 32, (32) = 34.33

FMC: (20), 20, 21, 21, (21) = 20.66


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Oct 2, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Average standard deviation of PB averages? (3x3)



Average of all PB average standard deviations: 4.036657631749797
Highest PB standard deviation: 371.18632710989414 on an average of 320.92 by 2014PATW02.
Lowest PB standard deviation: 0.00577350269189716 on an average of 20.09 by 2003BARR01.

Ruby code:


Spoiler





```
def mean(arr)
  sum = arr.inject(0) { |accum, i| accum + i}
  return sum / arr.size().to_f()
end

def sd(arr)
  mean = mean(arr)
  var = 0.0
  arr.each do |n|
    var += ((n - mean) * (n - mean)).to_f()
  end
  var /= (arr.size() - 1)
  return Math.sqrt(var)
end

pb_avgs = {}

File.open("WCA_export_Results.tsv") do |f|
  f.each_line do |l|
    data = l.split("\t")
    a = data[5].to_i()
    if data[1] == "333" && a > 0
      round = [
        data[10].to_f() / 100.0,
        data[11].to_f() / 100.0,
        data[12].to_f() / 100.0,
        data[13].to_f() / 100.0,
        data[14].to_f() / 100.0
      ]
      
      round.each_index do |s|
        if round[s] == -0.01 || round[s] == -0.02
          round[s] = 100000.0
        end
      end
      
      round.delete_at(round.index(round.max()))
      round.delete_at(round.index(round.min()))
      
      m = mean(round)
      s = sd(round)
      
      if !pb_avgs.has_key?(data[7]) || pb_avgs[data[7]][0] > m
        pb_avgs[data[7]] = [m, s]
      end
    end
  end
end

max = pb_avgs.keys[0]
min = pb_avgs.keys[0]
total_sd = 0.0
count = 0
pb_avgs.each do |k, v|
  if v[1].nan?()
    puts k
  end

  total_sd += v[1]
  count += 1
  
  if v[1] < pb_avgs[min][1]
    min = k
  end
  if v[1] > pb_avgs[max][1]
    max = k
  end
end

puts "Average of all PB average standard deviations: #{total_sd / count}"
puts "Highest PB standard deviation: #{pb_avgs[max][1]} on an average of #{sprintf("%.2f", pb_avgs[max][0])} by [url=\"https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=#{max}\"]#{max}[/url]."
puts "Lowest PB standard deviation: #{pb_avgs[min][1]} on an average of #{sprintf("%.2f", pb_avgs[min][0])} by [url=\"https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=#{min}\"]#{min}[/url]."
```


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Oct 2, 2015)

EvilGnome6 said:


> Could I get a ranked list for the number of people who have competed in each WCA event?





Kit Clement said:


> Not for all events, but the top 10 is under "Most Persons" here: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php



I was curious about the bottom of the list so I tried to find the full list myself. My numbers don't quite match the ones on the WCA page but they're pretty close. Not sure what the problem is but the ranking should at least be correct.


3x3: 43187
2x2: 24007
4x4: 13930
OH: 12778
Pyra: 12732
5x5: 7581
Magic: 4938
Skewb: 4652
Minx: 4546
3BLD: 4530
FMC: 3485
Sq1: 2704
6x6: 2662
7x7: 2460
Clock: 2434
Master Magic: 2081
MBLD: 1882 (1695 new format, 187 old format)
Feet: 1323
4BLD: 648
5BLD: 337

Ruby code:


Spoiler





```
events = {}
count = 0

File.open("WCA_export_Results.tsv") do |f|
  ignore_first_line = true
  f.each_line do |l|
    if ignore_first_line
      ignore_first_line = false
      next
    end
    
    data = l.split("\t")
    event = data[1]
    person = data[7]
    
    if !events.has_key?(event)
      events[event] = []
    end
    
    if !events[event].include?(person)
      events[event] << person
    end
    
    count += 1
    if count % 10000 == 0
      puts "#{count} records processed."
    end
  end
end

events.each do |k, v|
  puts "#{k}: #{v.size()} participants."
end
```


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Oct 2, 2015)

cmhardw said:


> Does this include any podium in any event? Or is this only 3x3?
> 
> edit:
> I think I have a 1.15, though I'd like to see this stat also to verify. How many people have a 1? That is impressive



yeah every event


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 2, 2015)

Sergeant Baboon said:


> I was curious about the bottom of the list so I tried to find the full list myself. My numbers don't quite match the ones on the WCA page but they're pretty close. Not sure what the problem is but the ranking should at least be correct.


I'm interested to see this data just for female cubers (if possible)


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Oct 2, 2015)

bubbagrub said:


> The longest, with 105 characters is
> 
> Athanasios Papastathopoulos-Katsaros (Αθανάσιος Παπασταθόπουλος-Κατσαρός)
> 
> ...



yeah it is just the same name just with greek characters


----------



## SirWaffle (Oct 2, 2015)

cuberkid10 said:


> I'm interested to see this data just for female cubers (if possible)



I dont have what you asked for but i do however have a few links to female ranks and stats you might be interested in

http://hem.bredband.net/_zlv_/rubiks/stats/kinch_ranks_female.html

http://hem.bredband.net/_zlv_/rubiks/stats/sum_of_female_ranks.html

http://hem.bredband.net/_zlv_/rubiks/stats/female_top20.html


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Oct 2, 2015)

cuberkid10 said:


> I'm interested to see this data just for female cubers (if possible)



Again, can't guarantee these numbers are totally accurate, but probably pretty close.


3x3: 4212
2x2: 1566
Pyra: 863
4x4: 601
Magic: 458
OH: 424
Skewb: 257
5x5: 248
Minx: 205
Clock: 182
3BLD: 164
Master Magic: 158
FMC: 132
Sq1: 81
7x7: 64
6x6: 61
Feet: 55
MBLD: 53 (46 new, 7 old)
4BLD: 17
5BLD: 10

Weird that there are more in 7x7 than in 6x6, but with a difference of only 3 people it very well could be within the range of whatever error I'm getting compared to the official WCA page.

R code (same Ruby code with very minor changes):


Spoiler





```
# Get the result data, then rename the columns.
result_data = read.csv(file = "WCA_export_Results.tsv", head = TRUE, sep = "\t")
results = data.frame(result_data$personId, result_data$competitionId, 
  result_data$eventId, result_data$average, result_data$value1,
  result_data$value2, result_data$value3, result_data$value4,
  result_data$value5)
names(results) = c("person", "comp", "event", "average", "s1", "s2", "s3",
  "s4", "s5")

# Get the person data.
person_data = read.csv(file = "WCA_export_Persons.tsv", head = TRUE, sep = "\t")
people = data.frame(person_data$id, person_data$subid, 
  person_data$countryId, person_data$gender)
names(people) = c("person", "subid", "country", "gender")
people = subset(people, subid == 1)

# Merge and filter to only women.
female_solves = merge(x = results, y = people, by.x = "person", by.y = "person")
female_solves = subset(female_solves, gender == "f")
```


----------



## TMOY (Oct 3, 2015)

Sergeant Baboon said:


> I was curious about the bottom of the list so I tried to find the full list myself. My numbers don't quite match the ones on the WCA page but they're pretty close. Not sure what the problem is but the ranking should at least be correct.


The reason of the difference is that you're using the database export, which doesn't exactly match the current state of the WCA database (the most recent results may be missing).


----------



## Jakube (Oct 4, 2015)

Wow, Feliks, Collin and Mats just destroyed the "Best Podiums in Rubik's Cube" WR. 

7.45+7.69+7.98 = *23.12*

Old WR was 24.66.


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 4, 2015)

I just want to point out that Feliks only set the best single on one of the scrambles in the finals. I wonder if this is some sort of personal worst for him?


----------



## BOSSCUBER666 (Oct 4, 2015)

smallest gap between 3x3 single and average pb?


----------



## Berd (Oct 4, 2015)

BOSSCUBER666 said:


> smallest gap between 3x3 single and average pb?


Mines pretty small. It's not the closest tho.


----------



## AlexMaass (Oct 7, 2015)

interesting idea, find out when everytime an event was added, the first person to do all events 

this is probably difficult though :/


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Oct 17, 2015)

Spoiler: Top 100 1-Man Guildfords (Based on Official Averages)



Interesting Comparison
WR Averages all combined (in a Guildford) is 8:00.46

 Rank	 Name	 Time  1	 Lucas Wesche	 9:25.21	 2	 Yu Nakajima (中島悠)	 9:52.23	 3	 Louis Cormier	 10:08.15	 4	 Robert Yau	 10:08.88	 5	 Evan Liu	 10:25.47	 6	 Kevin Costello III	 10:39.93	 7	 Wojciech Knott	 10:51.23	 8	 Antoine Cantin	 10:55.61	 9	 Bence Barát	 10:57.76	 10	 Mitchell Lane	 11:11.26	 11	 Erik Akkersdijk	 11:14.56	 12	 Simon Westlund	 11:19.94	 13	 Michał Halczuk	 11:20.28	 14	 Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호)	 11:21.45	 15	 John Brechon	 11:34.62	 16	 Jayden McNeill	 11:43.75	 17	 Daniel Sheppard	 11:45.13	 18	 Dan Cohen	 11:50.81	 19	 Walker Welch	 11:55.11	 20	 Ivan Zabrodin	 12:04.30	 21	 Luboš Bartík	 12:07.05	 22	 Matic Omulec	 12:07.78	 23	 Sheng Cao (曹晟)	 12:10.51	 24	 Jan Bentlage	 12:16.40	 25	 Henri Gerber	 12:23.33	 26	 Wilhelm Kilders	 12:25.96	 27	 Mats Valk	 12:26.11	 28	 Emanuel Rheinert	 12:26.13	 29	 Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)	 12:46.54	 30	 Lee Chiang (蔣礪)	 12:48.63	 31	 Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)	 13:04.89	 32	 Vincent Hartanto Utomo	 13:12.31	 33	 Callum Hales-Jepp	 13:13.62	 34	 Daniel Cano Salgado	 13:14.70	 35	 Alberto Pérez de Rada Fiol	 13:16.19	 36	 James Hildreth	 13:24.39	 37	 Chris Wall	 13:24.86	 38	 Dmitry Kryuzban	 13:25.53	 39	 Rami Sbahi	 13:25.88	 40	 Jiacheng Peng (彭家诚)	 13:44.88	 41	 Daniel Wallin	 13:46.60	 42	 Yu Sajima (佐島優)	 13:57.46	 43	 Dániel Varga	 14:11.55	 44	 Christopher Olson	 14:16.34	 45	 Wataru Hashimura (端村航)	 14:17.17	 46	 Sebastian Werb	 14:17.78	 47	 Akash Rupela	 14:18.21	 48	 AJ Blair	 14:18.23	 49	 Viktor Ejlertsson	 14:24.87	 50	 Joshua Feran	 14:27.28	 51	 James Molloy	 14:27.83	 52	 Zijia Feng (冯子甲)	 14:32.20	 53	 Jakob Kogler	 14:32.33	 54	 Linus Fresz	 14:40.07	 55	 Corey Sakowski	 14:48.68	 56	 Austin Reed	 14:49.07	 57	 Liudi Sun (孙柳笛)	 14:49.29	 58	 Chunyu Zhang (张春雨)	 14:50.00	 59	 Marco Rota	 14:51.54	 60	 Riley Woo	 14:58.44	 61	 Michael Young	 15:01.21	 62	 James Hamory	 15:03.39	 63	 Nathaniel Berg	 15:05.51	 64	 Edward Lin	 15:07.20	 65	 Sébastien Auroux	 15:07.46	 66	 José Leonardo Chaparro Prieto	 15:09.07	 67	 Michael Andres Castillo Lemus	 15:15.24	 68	 Wojciech Szatanowski	 15:18.45	 69	 Niko Ronkainen	 15:28.29	 70	 Evan Brown	 15:29.44	 71	 Carlos Méndez García-Barroso	 15:30.52	 72	 Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)	 15:34.38	 73	 Angel Arrioja Landa	 15:34.44	 74	 Yunqi Ouyang (欧阳韵奇)	 15:38.94	 75	 Artem Melikian (Артем Мелікян)	 15:43.21	 76	 Ben Whitmore	 15:46.96	 77	 Ainesh Sevellaraja	 15:49.74	 78	 Mason Langenderfer	 15:54.35	 79	 Thompson Clarke	 15:54.46	 80	 Timothy Sun	 15:59.76	 81	 Henrik Buus Aagaard	 16:02.69	 82	 Jiawen Wu (吴嘉文)	 16:03.07	 83	 Nguyễn Việt Hoàng	 16:10.64	 84	 Maarten Smit	 16:20.79	 85	 Shintaro Nishijo	 16:26.07	 86	 Nguyễn Ngọc Thịnh	 16:27.39	 87	 Anders Berggren	 16:34.26	 88	 Henry Savich	 16:36.03	 89	 Conor Cronin	 16:43.25	 90	 Ryan Jew	 16:46.07	 91	 Ihor Bilchenko (Ігор Більченко)	 16:50.38	 92	 Zhiyang Chen (陈至扬)	 16:50.92	 93	 Filip Pasławski	 17:06.49	 94	 Reto Bubendorf	 17:13.90	 95	 Nikita Loyko	 17:16.04	 96	 Shivam Bansal	 17:16.95	 97	 Zhao-Zhe Zhong (鍾肇哲)	 17:17.06	 98	 Albin Xhemajlaj	 17:22.46	 99	 Kim Jokinen	 17:47.98	 100	 Antonie Paterakis	 17:55.54


----------



## mycube (Oct 17, 2015)

Jakube said:


> Wow, Feliks, Collin and Mats just destroyed the "Best Podiums in Rubik's Cube" WR.
> 
> 7.45+7.69+7.98 = *23.12*
> 
> Old WR was 24.66.



A question to this podium WR, are there some better results of the three best persons in one round and not just in the final round? eg. at the third round of the china championship the three best person sum up to 22.88. are there even better results?


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 17, 2015)

TheDubDubJr said:


> Spoiler: Top 100 1-Man Guildfords (Based on Official Averages)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting Statistics! Can you do the Same with NxN relays and mini Guildford? And I am not even that far from joining the elite club (like top20/15)


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 18, 2015)

Number of WRs broken each year:
2015: 47 and counting
2014: 71
2013: *97*
2012: 55
2011: 80
2010: 81
2009: 76
2008: 74
2007: 73
2006: 53
2005: 57
2004: 42
2003: 18
1982: 1 (lol)


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 24, 2015)

Who has the lowest Megaminx/3x3 ratio? I'm guessing Zoe de Moffarts would be quite high up on the list.


----------



## henrysavich (Oct 24, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Who has the lowest Megaminx/3x3 ratio? I'm guessing Zoe de Moffarts would be quite high up on the list.



Wtf is up with her sq1 single and avg ?!!


----------



## Lid (Oct 24, 2015)

henrysavich said:


> Wtf is up with her sq1 single and avg ?!!


https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...an-officialy-beating-the-scramble-for-Square1
This was pre-randomstate.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 24, 2015)

henrysavich said:


> Wtf is up with her sq1 single and avg ?!!



Something like what happened with Andrea Santambrogio I think.


----------



## Evan Liu (Oct 28, 2015)

Finally bothered to figure out how to generate the PB streaks list using Stefan's code from the previous update, which I have quoted below (August 28, 2014). I cut the updated list off at a minimum streak of 30 competitions (51 people total). I knew I had tied Mats, but didn't know whether or not someone else had passed us. 



Spoiler: Most consecutive competitions with at least one personal best, starting with your first competition (as of October 28, 2015)





```
Evan Liu                47 (ongoing)
Mats Valk               47 (ended at AmstelveenOpen2012)
Kevin Costello III      45 (ended at LexingtonFall2015)
Christopher Olson       43 (ended at FieldOfCubes2015)
Thompson Clarke         43 (ongoing)
Sébastien Auroux        42 (ended at GHSIngenhovenparkOpen2011)
Hunor Bózsing           41 (ended at FMCEurope2015)
Tim Reynolds            41 (ended at MITFall2010)
Robert Yau              40 (ongoing)
Bence Barát             39 (ended at ZonhovenOpen2012)
Milán Baticz            39 (ended at RomanianOpen2012)
Gaël Dusser             38 (ended at RubikkuChamp2012)
Jan Bentlage            38 (ended at HessenOpen2013)
Mike Hughey             38 (ended at DixonSummer2013)
Wojciech Szatanowski    38 (ended at PoznanOpen2014)
Geert Bicler            37 (ended at HEMMariCubikOpen2013)
Michael Gottlieb        37 (ongoing)
Bhargav Narasimhan      36 (ongoing)
Daniel Sheppard         36 (ended at Euro2014)
Marco Rota              36 (ongoing)
Kit Clement             35 (ended at MishawakaFall2014)
Nathan Dwyer            35 (ended at FMCUSA2014)
Jakub Cabaj             34 (ended at PolishOpen2013)
Michael Röhrer          34 (ended at MunichOpen2013)
Brúnó Bereczki          33 (ended at GELOpen2012)
Dan Dzoan               33 (ended at BerkeleyFall2009)
Javier Tirado Ortiz     33 (ended at DualGames2013)
Mike Kotch              33 (ended at WC2013)
Nikhil Mande            33 (ongoing)
Artem Melikian          32 (ongoing)
Chunyu Zhang            32 (ended at HefeiOpen2015)
Louis Cormier           32 (ended at NationalCapitalRegion2015)
Mariano D'Imperio       32 (ongoing)
Michael Kristel         32 (ended at GermanNationals2015)
Ryohei Yoshioka         32 (ended at KansaiOpen2014)
Bertalan Bodor          31 (ended at HungarianOpen2015)
Lucas Etter             31 (ongoing)
Nathaniel Berg          31 (ended at OsloFall2015)
Niklas Spies            31 (ended at AachenSummer2012)
Simon Westlund          31 (ongoing)
Tiemen De Meester       31 (ongoing)
Yumu Tabuchi            31 (ended at UTOpen2013)
Andrew Coghill          30 (ongoing)
Blake Thompson          30 (ended at FantabulousMichigan2015)
Corey Sakowski          30 (ended at Newark2013)
Edward Lin              30 (ended at CalDay2012)
Henrik Buus Aagaard     30 (ended at VejstrupOpen2011)
Joshua Feran            30 (ongoing)
Sebastian Weyer         30 (ended at GermanOpen2015)
Tomoaki Okayama         30 (ended at JapanOpen2012)
Wilhelm Kilders         30 (ongoing)
```






Stefan said:


> Spoiler: August 28, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 30, 2015)

most podiums without a 1st place? (I think it's Kian Barry(?) but I'd love to have a list


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 30, 2015)

Related to the above: Longest time taken to achieve a 1st place finish?


----------



## Lid (Oct 30, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> most podiums without a 1st place? (I think it's Kian Barry(?) but I'd love to have a list


You already asked this 2 months ago.

Here is an updated list, (with 5+ second places).


Spoiler: List





```
WCAid		1st	2nd	3rd	total
2008DANG01		16	13	29	Bobby D'Angelo, USA
2007BARR01		14	25	39	Kian Barry, USA
2011SILV05		10	8	18	Gilson Sousa da Silva, Brazil
2013ITOW01		10	7	17	William Yudi Matunoshita Ito, Brazil
2010PAPP01		9	20	29	Nick Pappas, Australia
2011KUOE01		9	6	15	Er-Sheng Kuo (郭爾陞), Taiwan
2009MAHO01		8	11	19	Trevor Mahoney, USA
2012SLIZ01		8	9	17	Mateusz Śliż, Poland
2014GERB01		8	7	15	Henri Gerber, Germany
2013HOUJ01		8	6	14	Jiaxin Hou (侯家欣), China
2013MIRA03		8	4	12	Sebastian Miranda, Chile
2013GURR01		8	2	10	Bhaskar Gurram, India
2011PIHE01		7	10	17	Raphaël Pihet, France
2011GANE01		7	6	13	Fandy Ramadhan Ganefianto, Indonesia
2009LIDO01		6	14	20	Donglei Li (李冬雷), China
2013MACI01		6	8	14	Adrián Martínez Macías, Spain
2010HIRA01		6	8	14	Peerawich Hiranpaphakorn (พีรวิชญ์ พิรัญปภากร), Thailand
2008WAIM01		6	7	13	Mok Mun Wai (莫滿懷), Hong Kong
2011LINZ01		6	6	12	Zheng Lin (林铮), China
2008DIAS01		6	5	11	António Dias, Portugal
2011MINI01		6	4	10	Marco Minici, Italy
2009KOBA03		6	3	9	Branko Kobal, Slovenia
2012WALD01		6	3	9	Daniel Waldo, Mexico
2009LIJI03		6	2	8	Jiajun Li (李嘉俊), China
2010TRIN02		6		6	Trịnh Nguyên Anh, Vietnam
2009LUOX01		6		6	Xitian Luo (罗习添), China
2009KOBA02		5	16	21	Yuuki Kobayashi (古林祐輝), Japan
2010WILK01		5	9	14	Chris Wilkinson, Australia
2007ROKA01		5	9	14	Péter Róka, Hungary
2007HUGH04		5	9	14	Rebecca Hughey, USA
2010SAMP01		5	8	13	Pranay Sampat, India
2013KASH01		5	6	11	Ankush Kumar, India
2006SAWL01		5	6	11	Jaclyn Burton, USA
2012CHEN25		5	6	11	Jingyuan Chen (陈静远), China
2009CHAN03		5	6	11	Philip Chang, USA
2010RICH04		5	6	11	Yannick Richter, Germany
2011HAVL01		5	5	10	Valentin Havlovec, Austria
2008CHAN12		5	4	9	Ahn Chang-Bae, Korea
2014REYN02		5	4	9	Bryan Gomez Reynoso, Dominican Republic
2013FRAN04		5	4	9	Ryan Francisco, Philippines
2011NGUY18		5	3	8	Nguyễn Đức Huy, Vietnam
2013VIDA03		5	2	7	Dominik Vidaković, Croatia
2013VASI02		5	2	7	Vasile Dan, Romania
2012WUZI02		5	2	7	Ziling Wu (吴子菱), China
2007BAIL01		5	1	6	Alex Bailey, USA
2009IRSI01		5	1	6	Bence Irsik, Hungary
2009SUND02		5		5	Kaushik Sundar, India
```


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 30, 2015)

Lid said:


> You already asked this 2 months ago.
> 
> Here is an updated list, (with 5+ second places).
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot!! I know I already asked this, but I just ask who had the most, not for the list. Now I was interested in the list


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 31, 2015)

Who has the most PBs from the most amount of competitions? 
Ex: I have PBs from 8 competitions: ODU Big Blue Open 2015 , Doylestown Spring 2015, CSP Spring 2015, Johns Hopkins Winter 2015, US Nationals 2014, US Nationals 2015, Fantabulous MD Competition 2015, and Slow N Steady Fall 2015.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 1, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> Who has the most PBs from the most amount of competitions?
> Ex: I have PBs from 8 competitions: ODU Big Blue Open 2015 , Doylestown Spring 2015, CSP Spring 2015, Johns Hopkins Winter 2015, US Nationals 2014, US Nationals 2015, Fantabulous MD Competition 2015, and Slow N Steady Fall 2015.



I have PBs from 4 and soon to be 5.


----------



## Torch (Nov 1, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I have PBs from 4 and soon to be 5.



No, you misunderstood the question. You only have currently standing PBs from 3 competitions, and if you beat them all at your next comp, you would only have current PBs from one comp.

I have 6 or 7, depending on whether you count the 27 FMC in Florida that I've since tied.

Feliks has 14:
China Championship 2015 (4x4 single, 5x5 single, 5x5 average, 3BLD mean, 6x6 single)
World Championship 2015 (3x3 single, Mega average, 7x7 single, 7x7 mean)
TCG & Friends 2015 (6x6 mean, MBLD single)
Canberra Autumn 2015 (OH single, FMC single, FMC mean, Skewb single, Skewb average)
Niddrie 2014 (OH average, Pyra average)
Cape Town 2014 (2x2 average)
Johannesburg 2014 (4x4 average)
US Nationals 2014 (SQ-1 single)
Shepparton Autumn 2014 (Mega single)
Melbourne Cube Day 2013 (3x3 average)
Australian Nationals 2012 (2x2 single, 3BLD single, Pyra single)
Australian Nationals 2011 (Clock single, Clock average, 5BLD single)
Melbourne Summer 2011 (4BLD single)
Australian Nationals 2010 (SQ-1 average)

Mats has 17:
DYC 2015 (3x3 average)
China Championship 2015 (4x4 single, 5x5 single, 5x5 average, 3BLD mean, FMC mean)
World Championship 2015 (6x6 single)
Zonhoven Open 2015 (4x4 average, Pyra average, Skewb average, 7x7 single, 7x7 mean) 
Cape Town 2014 (Mega average)
Johannesburg 2014 (Skewb single)
US Nationals 2014 (OH average, Pyra single)
MPEI Open 2013 (3BLD , 6x6 mean)
World Championship 2013 (2x2 average)
Zonhoven Open 2013 (3x3 single)
German Nationals 2011 (2x2 single, Feet single, Feet mean)
Amstelveen Open 2011 (OH single)
German Open 2011 (Mega single)
Dutch Nationals 2010 (FMC single, MBLD single)
Euro 2010 (SQ-1 single)
German Nationals 2010 (SQ-1 average, Clock single)
Benelux Open 2010 (Clock average)

Sebastien Auroux has 25


Spoiler



Euro 2014 
Duisburg Winter 2014 
Velbert Open 2015 
Erfurt Open 2015 
Franconia Open 2015 
Frankfurt Cube Days 2015 
French Open 2013 
Velbert Easter Open 2014 
Twente Open 2013 
World Championship 2015 
La Montagne Open 2012 
N8W8 Summer 2015 
GBCO 2015 
Hessen Open 2014 
Franconia Open 2013 
Eindhoven Open 2012 
Aachen Summer 2012 
Hamburg Open 2014 
Alania Open 2010 
Hungarian Open 2015 
B.O.N.D. Open 2015 
Hasselt Open 2014 
Frankfurt Cube Days 2012 
Danish Open 2011 
Hasselt Open 2012


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 1, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> Who has the most PBs from the most amount of competitions?
> Ex: I have PBs from 8 competitions: ODU Big Blue Open 2015 , Doylestown Spring 2015, CSP Spring 2015, Johns Hopkins Winter 2015, US Nationals 2014, US Nationals 2015, Fantabulous MD Competition 2015, and Slow N Steady Fall 2015.



Athens Fall 2015: 2 s/a, 3 s/a, 5 s, Pyra s/a, Mega s/a, Skewb s/a, OH s
Music City 2015: 4 s/a, 6 s
US Nationals 2015: SQ1 s, Clock s, OH a
12 PBs at Athens, 3 at Music City and 3 at Nats. So 3 comps.


----------



## Kit Clement (Nov 1, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> Who has the most PBs from the most amount of competitions?
> Ex: I have PBs from 8 competitions: ODU Big Blue Open 2015 , Doylestown Spring 2015, CSP Spring 2015, Johns Hopkins Winter 2015, US Nationals 2014, US Nationals 2015, Fantabulous MD Competition 2015, and Slow N Steady Fall 2015.



For the top 100 below, note that in the case of a PB tie, I considered the more recent competition and ignored the older competition.



Spoiler: Number of competitions from which a current PB is held




*Competitor**Number of Competitions**1*François Courtès26*2*Sébastien Auroux25*3*Cornelius Dieckmann24Henrik Buus Aagaard24*5*Bence Barát23Erik Akkersdijk23*7*Clément Gallet22Hideki Niina (新名秀樹)22István Kocza22Jan Bentlage22Lars Vandenbergh22Wojciech Szatanowski22*13*Arnaud van Galen21Christopher Olson21Dániel Varga21Joey Gouly21Lorenzo Vigani Poli21Marcin Jakubowski21Sinpei Araki (荒木慎平)21Tim Reynolds21*21*Daniel Sheppard20Fumiki Koseki (古関章記)20Lucas Garron20Markus Pirzer20Moritz Karl20Ron van Bruchem20Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)20*28*Adam Polkowski19Alexander Olleta del Molino19Baiqiang Dong (董百强)19Gunnar Krig19Hippolyte Moreau19Kåre Krig19Kian Barry19Kit Clement19Laura Ohrndorf19Michael Röhrer19Milán Baticz19Oscar Alberto Ceballos Contreras19Takuma Shirahase (白波瀬拓磨)19Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭)19*42*Akihiro Ishida (石田朗大)18Andreas Pohl18Chunyu Zhang (张春雨)18Dan Cohen18Edward Lin18Filippo Brancaleoni18Geert Bicler18Ilkyoo Choi (최일규)18Javier Tirado Ortiz18Marcin Stachura18Michał Pleskowicz18Mike Hughey18Nobuaki Suga (菅信昭)18Nora Christ18Olivér Perge18Paweł Kowol18Rowe Hessler18Sarah Strong18Takayuki Ookusa (大艸尊之)18Timothy Sun18Ton Dennenbroek18Wataru Hashimura (端村航)18Yu Nakajima (中島悠)18*65*Anders Larsson17Anton Rostovikov17Bhargav Narasimhan17Chia-Liang Tai (戴嘉良)17Corey Sakowski17Dan Dzoan17Eric Limeback17Felix Lee17Gilberto Caracciolo Morelli17Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호)17Justin Jaffray17Loïc Petit17Marek Wójtowicz17Mats Valk17Oleg Gritsenko17Pedro Santos Guimarães17Rafael Werneck Cinoto17Robert Yau17Sanio Kasumovic17Stefan Pochmann17Taku Yanai (矢内拓)17Thompson Clarke17Weixing Zhang (张炜星)17Yohei Oka (岡要平)17Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)17*90*Antoine Piau16Artem Melikian (Артем Мелікян)16Brandon Mikel16Chester Lian16Chia-Wei Lu (呂家維)16Devin Corr-Robinett16Frank Severinsen16Gaurav Taneja16Ihor Bilchenko (Ігор Більченко)16Jakub Kipa16James Hildreth16Lars Vennike Nielsson16Mariano D'Imperio16Michał Halczuk16Paweł Włoszek16Philippe Virouleau16Piotr Frankowski16Piotr Kuchta16Riadi Arsandi16Sanae Omyo (大名佐苗)16Simon Westlund16Syuhei Omura (大村周平)16Takahiro Tomisawa (富沢隆広)16Tomas Kristiansson16Yu Sajima (佐島優)16Zoé de Moffarts16






Spoiler: R Code



Note that unicode characters in R will not work correctly in Windows, this should be done on a Mac to get the clean output.

```
results = read.csv("WCA_export_Results.tsv", sep="\t", header=T, encoding="UTF-8")

results2 = results[results$eventId != "magic" & results$eventId != "mmagic" & results$eventId != "333mbo",]
results3 = results2[nrow(results2):1,]
results_single = results3[results3$best != -1,]
results_average = results3[results3$average != -1 & results3$average != 0,]

sorted_single = results_single[order(results_single$personName, results_single$eventId, results_single$best),]
unique_single = sorted_single[!duplicated(cbind(sorted_single$personId, sorted_single$eventId)),]
result = rep("single", nrow(unique_single))
unique_single_final = cbind(unique_single[,c(1, 2, 5, 7, 8)], result)

sorted_average = results_average[order(results_average$personName, results_average$eventId, results_average$average),]
unique_average = sorted_average[!duplicated(cbind(sorted_average$personId, sorted_average$eventId)),]
result = rep("average", nrow(unique_average))
unique_average_final = cbind(unique_average[,c(1, 2, 6, 7, 8)], result)

names(unique_single_final)=names(unique_average_final)

unique_results = rbind(unique_single_final, unique_average_final)
unique_competitions = unique_results[!duplicated(cbind(unique_results$personName, unique_results$competitionId)),]

library(plyr)
output = count(unique_competitions, c("personName")) #uses plyr package
sorted_output = output[order(-output$freq),]
names(sorted_output) = c("Competitor", "Number of Competitions")

con <- file("outTable.csv", open="w", encoding="UTF-8")
write.table(sorted_output, con, sep=",",row.names=FALSE)
close(con)
```


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 1, 2015)

Who has the most PBs broken at a single comp, other than their first one?


----------



## henrysavich (Nov 1, 2015)

Sebastien said:


> I found a quite easy way to do this directly in SQL, here is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Kit Clement said:


> For the top 100 below, note that in the case of a PB tie, I considered the more recent competition and ignored the older competition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Asked this question earlier in June, interesting how results of changed, also kit step up your code game.


----------



## Kit Clement (Nov 2, 2015)

henrysavich said:


> Asked this question earlier in June, interesting how results of changed, also kit step up your code game.



Yeah, R is just far more familiar to me, but I will definitely not argue for its efficiency


----------



## Wilhelm (Nov 2, 2015)

Evan Liu said:


> Finally bothered to figure out how to generate the PB streaks list using Stefan's code from the previous update, which I have quoted below (August 28, 2014). I cut the updated list off at a minimum streak of 30 competitions (51 people total). I knew I had tied Mats, but didn't know whether or not someone else had passed us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for that !... Almost ended mine at my last comp but on the last solve I kept it alive!


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 7, 2015)

Faz's new 7x7 WR is faster than the #2 7x7 single, how many times has this occurred throughout all events?


----------



## joshsailscga (Nov 7, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Faz's new 7x7 WR is faster than the #2 7x7 single, how many times has this occurred throughout all events?



He's done that for 5x5 as well, much more recently


----------



## henrysavich (Nov 7, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Faz's new 7x7 WR is faster than the #2 7x7 single, how many times has this occurred throughout all events?



Lin Chen had sub-3 avg before anyone else had sub 3 single iirc. I think Yu Da-Hyun could conceivably do it for mega.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Nov 7, 2015)

Best Podium rate/comp
also best 1st place rate/comp and the same for 2nd and 3rd place


----------



## shadowslice e (Nov 7, 2015)

henrysavich said:


> Lin Chen had sub-3 avg before anyone else had sub 3 single iirc. I think Yu Da-Hyun could conceivably do it for mega.



I think Yu Da Hyun could have before but now I'm not so sure...


----------



## FailCuber (Nov 8, 2015)

shadowslice e said:


> I think Yu Da Hyun could have before but now I'm not so sure...



No she can do it. I heard she had a sub 30 single and a sub 35 ao5 before.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Nov 8, 2015)

oh oh good one!! Longest first place streak for any event. lets do like top 100 or so. i think i might be in it with 10 for 2x2 (and still going).
i could have been in there for 3x3 aswell though xd, i have been first for 3x3 in my past 10 comps except for 2 wich Mats attended as well xd.


----------



## penguinz7 (Nov 8, 2015)

Feliks has a streak of 42 in 3x3. That's crazy.


----------



## Lid (Nov 8, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> Feliks has a streak of 42 in 3x3. That's crazy.


He hasn't even been to 42 comps, "Longest first place streak" = winning a comp in my book & there he currently has 13 as best.


----------



## penguinz7 (Nov 8, 2015)

Lid said:


> He hasn't even been to 42 comps, "Longest first place streak" = winning a comp in my book & there he currently has 13 as best.



Well he's gotten first 42 comp rounds in a row. That could count as a longest first place streak, it just depends on how you look at it.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Nov 8, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> Well he's gotten first 42 comp rounds in a row. That could count as a longest first place streak, it just depends on how you look at it.



i meant like just counting finals


----------



## legitcubing (Nov 8, 2015)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> There's only 4 Calvins, and I'm one of them.



Now I'm one


----------



## joshsailscga (Nov 8, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> No she can do it. I heard she had a sub 30 single and a sub 35 ao5 before.



:O 
Is there any documentation of this because that would be crazy...


----------



## ottozing (Nov 8, 2015)

I'm interested in seeing top 100 or 50 for average of 3x3 averages at a 3 round comp, mostly because of Michal's beast performance recently, partly because of my ok performance last weekend 

I feel like the code for this wouldn't be super hard (not that I know anything about coding), so seeing this for other events would be cool too as long as it's an average of whatever number of rounds is most common for that event.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 9, 2015)

ottozing said:


> I'm interested in seeing top 100 or 50 for average of 3x3 averages at a 3 round comp, mostly because of Michal's beast performance recently, partly because of my ok performance last weekend
> 
> I feel like the code for this wouldn't be super hard (not that I know anything about coding), so seeing this for other events would be cool too as long as it's an average of whatever number of rounds is most common for that event.



this gives me an idea: statistics for number of competitions with x rounds (1-4) in y event (3x3...MBLD)
Example:
3x3 with 1 round: (number)
3x3 with 2 rounds: (number)
3x3 with 3 rounds: (number)
3x3 with 4 rounds: (number)
and then repeat that for all events

Also, has there been a one-day comp on a wednesday?


----------



## the super cuber (Nov 9, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Also, has there been a one-day comp on a Wednesday?



Yeah, this one- https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=TelesisOpen2014


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Nov 10, 2015)

So with the Mini Guilford challenge (all events with average of 5) and 3 people. By eye balling it based on best singles I came up with:
Feliks Zemdegs: 5x5: 46.97, 2x2: .88, oh: 6.88, skewb: 4.11 = 58.84
Yu Da-Hyum: mega: 37.58, pyra: 5.41, 3x3: 8.67 = 51.66
Nathaniel Berg: clock: 3.73, sq-1: 20.91, 4x4: 34.38 = 59.02

So theoretically the challenge can be done sub-1, I'm wondering what he fastest possible for 3 people would be(or for any number of people). Eventually the cap would be 46.97 with the 5x5 thou.


----------



## joshsailscga (Nov 10, 2015)

Jaysammey777 said:


> So with the Mini Guilford challenge (all events with average of 5) and 3 people. By eye balling it based on best singles I came up with:
> Feliks Zemdegs: 5x5: 46.97, 2x2: .88, oh: 6.88, skewb: 4.11 = 58.84
> Yu Da-Hyum: mega: 37.58, pyra: 5.41, 3x3: 8.67 = 51.66
> Nathaniel Berg: clock: 3.73, sq-1: 20.91, 4x4: 34.38 = 59.02
> ...



Berg's square-1 is really not great for something like this, compared to the small advantage his clock gives. With different people, here's sub-55:

Evan Liu: clock: 4.80, sq-1: 12.59, 4x4: 31.29, skewb: 2.38 = 51.06
Feliks: 5x5: 46.97, OH: 6.88 = 53.85
Louis Cormier: mega: 39.57, pyra: 2.99, 3x3: 6.41, 2x2: 1.08 = 50.05


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 10, 2015)

Fastest I've found using my little optimiser to help:

Feliks: 555,333 = *52.36*
Robert: 444,sq1,clock,skewb,pyra,222 = 51.34
Louis: Mega,oh = 50.76


----------



## AlexMaass (Nov 10, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> No she can do it. I heard she had a sub 30 single and a sub 35 ao5 before.



wat source

rip naing


----------



## joshsailscga (Nov 10, 2015)

kinch2002 said:


> Fastest I've found using my little optimiser to help:
> 
> Feliks: 555,333 = *52.36*
> Robert: 444,sq1,clock,skewb,pyra,222 = 51.34
> Louis: Mega,oh = 50.76



The interesting thing about this is that since 5x5 and mega are the pivotal events to keep the times low, two of the three people are basically locked in, and only the third allows some play. (assuming Louis is necessary for mega because Yu does not have enough all-rounder ability)
It would be interesting to have these three actually try it sometime; with a low-50 optimal, sub-1 really should be done without a problem.


----------



## turtwig (Nov 11, 2015)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009ZEMD01

faz got WRs in 60% of the comps he's went to! (Other than Minh Thai and others who only went to 1 comp, I think that's the highest)


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 11, 2015)

turtwig said:


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009ZEMD01
> 
> faz got WRs in 60% of the comps he's went to! (Other than Minh Thai, I think that's the highest)



There's also this guy
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2004GODF01


----------



## joshsailscga (Nov 11, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> There's also this guy
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2004GODF01



It's like Kevin at Worlds 2015  
Was this the first comp that had SQ-1 or something?


----------



## the super cuber (Nov 11, 2015)

Best result for each event (in the final round) that didn't podium? 

Preferably for all events if not too difficult, thanks!


----------



## shadowslice e (Nov 11, 2015)

the super cuber said:


> Best result for each event (in the final round) that didn't podium?
> 
> Preferably for all events if not too difficult, thanks!



This probably happened in the China Champs...


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 11, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> It's like Kevin at Worlds 2015
> Was this the first comp that had SQ-1 or something?



Not sure, but I found this guy too
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2005ARNO01
EDIT:
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003BELL01


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 11, 2015)

What are the longest 100 3x3 average PB streaks for every round? For instance, mine is 10.


----------



## AlexMaass (Nov 11, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Not sure, but I found this guy too
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2005ARNO01
> EDIT:
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003BELL01



that Will Arnold guy actually had no usable hands, so they held feet for him


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 11, 2015)

Fewest amount of comps to join the silver/gold/platinum member club?


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Nov 12, 2015)

Spoiler: Sum of US State Single Rankings




* Rank	** State name	** Sum	** 3x3	** 4x4	** 5x5	** 2x2	** BLD	** OH	** FM	** FT	** Mega	** Pyra	** Sq1	** Clock	** Skewb	** 6x6	** 7x7	** 4BLD	** 5BLD	** MultiBLD	* 1	 California	 83	 9	 5	 7	 6	 2	 1	 1	 2	 10	 6	 2	 8	 1	 4	 6	 4	 8	 1	 2	 Michigan	 107	 8	 15	 4	 1	 5	 6	 2	 1	 8	 9	 10	 11	 2	 7	 7	 6	 2	 3	 3	 Maryland	 152	 2	 6	 6	 10	 7	 3	 18	 10	 17	 5	 1	 17	 13	 13	 10	 3	 6	 5	 4	 Massachusetts	 153	 3	 1	 3	 3	 17	 13	 4	 12	 2	 2	 21	 14	 11	 5	 2	 14	 11	 15	 4	 Virginia	 153	 15	 12	 9	 15	 16	 7	 10	 4	 11	 3	 7	 1	 4	 2	 3	 10	 10	 14	 6	 Minnesota	 188	 12	 11	 14	 8	 18	 9	 3	 8	 12	 21	 8	 4	 6	 12	 8	 12	 12	 10	 7	 New Jersey	 207	 13	 3	 16	 2	 12	 4	 10	 3	 20	 11	 13	 20	 11	 23	 16	 9	 9	 12	 8	 Ohio	 210	 6	 10	 5	 11	 24	 15	 10	 6	 4	 1	 17	 19	 5	 9	 12	 19	 16	 21	 9	 New York	 211	 11	 8	 13	 6	 4	 8	 18	 20	 6	 8	 4	 21	 9	 10	 14	 22	 18	 11	 10	 Indiana	 226	 21	 14	 11	 27	 11	 16	 6	 18	 13	 24	 5	 11	 7	 11	 11	 8	 5	 7	 11	 Illinois	 228	 22	 16	 12	 9	 13	 5	 16	 14	 7	 18	 3	 16	 19	 6	 4	 11	 13	 24	 12	 Colorado	 235	 16	 9	 2	 20	 15	 21	 16	 11	 16	 10	 6	 13	 23	 3	 5	 18	 18	 13	 13	 Washington	 240	 13	 2	 1	 13	 20	 25	 24	 24	 14	 13	 25	 6	 17	 1	 1	 19	 14	 8	 14	 Pennsylvania	 249	 1	 22	 21	 18	 3	 2	 6	 22	 1	 15	 15	 26	 8	 14	 19	 16	 18	 22	 15	 South Carolina	 282	 17	 13	 8	 16	 10	 20	 27	 16	 5	 20	 19	 10	 30	 8	 9	 13	 15	 26	 16	 Wisconsin	 291	 25	 28	 23	 5	 19	 30	 21	 5	 23	 14	 9	 2	 16	 26	 15	 5	 7	 18	 17	 Texas	 305	 10	 17	 19	 11	 14	 11	 10	 26	 19	 21	 31	 9	 14	 17	 17	 25	 18	 16	 18	 Connecticut	 313	 18	 30	 25	 18	 1	 18	 6	 15	 30	 27	 16	 23	 18	 29	 30	 2	 3	 4	 19	 Kentucky	 318	 4	 4	 10	 4	 32	 14	 30	 29	 26	 4	 12	 28	 21	 16	 13	 25	 18	 28	 20	 Missouri	 330	 20	 23	 22	 22	 26	 17	 10	 7	 28	 19	 11	 5	 10	 22	 20	 25	 18	 25	 21	 Iowa	 348	 30	 35	 29	 26	 6	 12	 5	 19	 29	 35	 24	 15	 15	 30	 34	 1	 1	 2	 21	 Oregon	 348	 29	 19	 18	 25	 25	 27	 6	 23	 25	 17	 18	 3	 3	 24	 24	 21	 18	 23	 23	 Arizona	 350	 19	 18	 15	 14	 21	 22	 21	 9	 21	 28	 20	 22	 27	 15	 18	 23	 18	 19	 24	 Kansas	 374	 31	 26	 31	 28	 8	 35	 24	 13	 27	 25	 27	 7	 33	 18	 21	 7	 4	 9	 25	 Florida	 415	 23	 32	 26	 29	 9	 10	 21	 25	 18	 16	 33	 24	 24	 28	 26	 25	 18	 28	 26	 North Carolina	 416	 33	 34	 27	 21	 23	 29	 18	 29	 3	 33	 14	 25	 28	 27	 23	 15	 17	 17	 27	 Georgia	 443	 28	 24	 28	 33	 22	 32	 10	 17	 22	 26	 28	 30	 31	 31	 33	 24	 18	 6	 28	 Nebraska	 456	 37	 31	 30	 36	 27	 31	 33	 21	 9	 7	 22	 27	 44	 21	 25	 17	 18	 20	 29	 Tennessee	 470	 5	 20	 17	 33	 29	 24	 28	 29	 31	 32	 32	 39	 32	 20	 29	 25	 18	 27	 30	 Utah	 477	 34	 21	 20	 31	 28	 23	 30	 29	 33	 36	 23	 37	 20	 19	 22	 25	 18	 28	 31	 Idaho	 503	 26	 25	 24	 35	 31	 36	 29	 27	 24	 30	 34	 29	 29	 25	 28	 25	 18	 28	 32	 Rhode Island	 509	 7	 27	 34	 16	 38	 28	 26	 29	 15	 39	 38	 39	 36	 35	 31	 25	 18	 28	 33	 New Hampshire	 552	 36	 39	 36	 37	 34	 34	 35	 29	 36	 12	 38	 33	 22	 33	 27	 25	 18	 28	 34	 New Mexico	 562	 39	 33	 32	 39	 33	 33	 35	 29	 32	 37	 29	 18	 25	 40	 37	 25	 18	 28	 35	 Vermont	 582	 38	 40	 37	 23	 38	 37	 35	 29	 40	 23	 38	 39	 25	 34	 35	 25	 18	 28	 35	 West Virginia	 582	 27	 41	 42	 30	 38	 19	 35	 29	 38	 31	 36	 34	 37	 37	 37	 25	 18	 28	 37	 Wyoming	 584	 43	 7	 41	 24	 38	 41	 32	 28	 39	 42	 30	 38	 38	 36	 36	 25	 18	 28	 38	 Oklahoma	 592	 35	 37	 40	 40	 30	 40	 35	 29	 34	 29	 26	 31	 39	 39	 37	 25	 18	 28	 39	 Nevada	 603	 24	 36	 33	 42	 37	 26	 35	 29	 40	 44	 37	 39	 41	 32	 37	 25	 18	 28	 40	 North Dakota	 610	 32	 29	 35	 32	 38	 38	 35	 29	 40	 38	 38	 39	 44	 40	 32	 25	 18	 28	 41	 Arkansas	 625	 42	 38	 38	 38	 38	 42	 35	 29	 37	 34	 35	 36	 35	 40	 37	 25	 18	 28	 42	 Maine	 637	 41	 42	 44	 41	 35	 43	 34	 29	 35	 41	 38	 32	 34	 40	 37	 25	 18	 28	 43	 Louisiana	 666	 40	 45	 43	 45	 36	 39	 35	 29	 40	 46	 38	 39	 43	 40	 37	 25	 18	 28	 44	 Alabama	 674	 45	 44	 45	 46	 38	 44	 35	 29	 40	 43	 38	 39	 40	 40	 37	 25	 18	 28	 44	 Montana	 674	 47	 43	 39	 44	 38	 46	 35	 29	 40	 46	 38	 39	 44	 38	 37	 25	 18	 28	 46	 Hawaii	 678	 46	 46	 46	 43	 38	 45	 35	 29	 40	 45	 38	 35	 44	 40	 37	 25	 18	 28	 46	 Mississippi	 678	 43	 47	 46	 47	 38	 46	 35	 29	 40	 40	 38	 39	 42	 40	 37	 25	 18	 28	 48	 Alaska	 692	 48	 47	 46	 48	 38	 46	 35	 29	 40	 46	 38	 39	 44	 40	 37	 25	 18	 28	 48	 Delaware	 692	 48	 47	 46	 48	 38	 46	 35	 29	 40	 46	 38	 39	 44	 40	 37	 25	 18	 28	 48	 South Dakota	 692	 48	 47	 46	 48	 38	 46	 35	 29	 40	 46	 38	 39	 44	 40	 37	 25	 18	 28	






Spoiler: Sum of US State Average Rankings




* Rank	** State name	** Sum	** 3x3	** 4x4	** 5x5	** 2x2	** BLD	** OH	** FM	** FT	** Mega	** Pyra	** Sq1	** Clock	** Skewb	** 6x6	** 7x7	* 1	 California	 88	 11	 6	 3	 14	 2	 6	 1	 3	 9	 5	 2	 13	 4	 2	 7	 2	 Massachusetts	 114	 2	 1	 2	 11	 13	 4	 5	 11	 7	 8	 24	 12	 6	 5	 3	 3	 Michigan	 115	 14	 15	 12	 2	 6	 17	 2	 1	 8	 2	 9	 14	 1	 7	 5	 4	 Virginia	 136	 22	 13	 9	 9	 15	 12	 7	 4	 10	 7	 12	 1	 10	 3	 2	 5	 Minnesota	 148	 9	 16	 15	 3	 12	 9	 3	 8	 20	 13	 13	 4	 2	 11	 10	 5	 Ohio	 148	 4	 5	 8	 4	 25	 16	 16	 5	 3	 1	 20	 18	 7	 4	 12	 7	 Maryland	 155	 6	 10	 7	 19	 5	 2	 12	 10	 19	 4	 5	 21	 13	 13	 9	 8	 New Jersey	 164	 6	 3	 19	 5	 8	 3	 5	 2	 18	 9	 8	 17	 21	 17	 23	 9	 New York	 170	 10	 7	 10	 13	 11	 5	 22	 22	 4	 3	 1	 22	 15	 12	 13	 10	 Illinois	 180	 17	 9	 5	 15	 16	 15	 9	 17	 6	 10	 4	 16	 28	 9	 4	 11	 Colorado	 188	 19	 11	 4	 8	 17	 11	 19	 9	 14	 16	 6	 11	 29	 8	 6	 12	 Indiana	 192	 16	 12	 10	 18	 9	 26	 7	 16	 11	 17	 3	 8	 18	 10	 11	 13	 Washington	 194	 12	 2	 1	 17	 21	 10	 17	 25	 13	 24	 27	 7	 16	 1	 1	 14	 Pennsylvania	 196	 2	 19	 22	 23	 4	 1	 21	 20	 2	 6	 16	 24	 5	 14	 17	 15	 South Carolina	 219	 13	 8	 6	 10	 24	 14	 24	 15	 5	 25	 21	 9	 31	 6	 8	 16	 Kentucky	 224	 1	 4	 13	 1	 23	 7	 25	 27	 30	 12	 15	 27	 8	 16	 15	 17	 Texas	 233	 5	 14	 16	 7	 14	 13	 14	 24	 25	 20	 28	 10	 11	 18	 14	 18	 Wisconsin	 235	 24	 26	 29	 5	 10	 27	 17	 6	 16	 10	 7	 2	 12	 28	 16	 19	 Arizona	 257	 20	 18	 14	 12	 26	 8	 15	 13	 22	 21	 14	 20	 19	 15	 20	 20	 Missouri	 260	 17	 24	 23	 19	 20	 19	 25	 7	 27	 17	 10	 6	 9	 19	 18	 21	 Oregon	 302	 23	 17	 17	 27	 18	 31	 4	 23	 24	 29	 26	 3	 17	 21	 22	 22	 Connecticut	 327	 29	 30	 25	 26	 1	 24	 10	 19	 29	 22	 18	 19	 14	 31	 30	 23	 Kansas	 331	 27	 29	 32	 16	 26	 33	 20	 12	 26	 19	 19	 5	 22	 26	 19	 24	 Iowa	 349	 30	 31	 28	 35	 7	 21	 13	 18	 28	 35	 22	 15	 3	 29	 34	 25	 North Carolina	 360	 35	 32	 23	 32	 19	 30	 23	 27	 1	 26	 11	 25	 27	 25	 24	 26	 Georgia	 375	 25	 22	 26	 21	 22	 28	 11	 14	 23	 27	 29	 35	 30	 30	 32	 27	 Tennessee	 376	 15	 20	 20	 30	 26	 18	 25	 27	 31	 23	 30	 36	 26	 20	 29	 28	 Florida	 381	 34	 28	 31	 24	 26	 22	 25	 26	 17	 15	 34	 26	 20	 27	 26	 29	 Nebraska	 391	 31	 34	 27	 29	 26	 32	 25	 21	 15	 14	 17	 29	 43	 23	 25	 30	 Idaho	 404	 26	 21	 21	 38	 26	 35	 25	 27	 21	 31	 31	 28	 25	 22	 27	 31	 Utah	 413	 32	 25	 18	 36	 26	 20	 25	 27	 33	 32	 25	 36	 33	 24	 21	 32	 Rhode Island	 420	 8	 23	 34	 22	 26	 29	 25	 27	 12	 41	 34	 36	 40	 32	 31	 33	 New Hampshire	 481	 37	 38	 36	 37	 26	 34	 25	 27	 35	 33	 34	 34	 23	 34	 28	 34	 West Virginia	 482	 28	 41	 44	 28	 26	 23	 25	 27	 35	 34	 34	 30	 36	 36	 35	 35	 New Mexico	 484	 38	 36	 35	 31	 26	 36	 25	 27	 32	 38	 33	 22	 34	 36	 35	 36	 North Dakota	 487	 33	 27	 33	 24	 26	 38	 25	 27	 35	 37	 34	 36	 43	 36	 33	 36	 Oklahoma	 487	 36	 35	 41	 34	 26	 39	 25	 27	 34	 28	 23	 31	 37	 36	 35	 38	 Vermont	 488	 39	 37	 37	 33	 26	 37	 25	 27	 35	 30	 34	 36	 24	 33	 35	 39	 Nevada	 489	 21	 33	 30	 42	 26	 25	 25	 27	 35	 45	 34	 36	 39	 36	 35	 40	 Arkansas	 501	 42	 39	 39	 39	 3	 43	 25	 27	 35	 36	 34	 36	 32	 36	 35	 41	 Maine	 536	 41	 42	 43	 43	 26	 42	 25	 27	 35	 40	 34	 32	 35	 36	 35	 42	 Wyoming	 539	 43	 40	 40	 41	 26	 40	 25	 27	 35	 43	 32	 36	 41	 35	 35	 43	 Alabama	 551	 44	 43	 44	 45	 26	 44	 25	 27	 35	 39	 34	 36	 38	 36	 35	 43	 Louisiana	 551	 40	 45	 42	 40	 26	 41	 25	 27	 35	 46	 34	 36	 43	 36	 35	 45	 Hawaii	 563	 46	 46	 44	 44	 26	 45	 25	 27	 35	 44	 34	 33	 43	 36	 35	 46	 Montana	 565	 47	 44	 38	 47	 26	 46	 25	 27	 35	 46	 34	 36	 43	 36	 35	 47	 Mississippi	 566	 45	 47	 44	 46	 26	 46	 25	 27	 35	 42	 34	 36	 42	 36	 35	 48	 Alaska	 576	 48	 47	 44	 48	 26	 46	 25	 27	 35	 46	 34	 36	 43	 36	 35	 48	 Delaware	 576	 48	 47	 44	 48	 26	 46	 25	 27	 35	 46	 34	 36	 43	 36	 35	 48	 South Dakota	 576	 48	 47	 44	 48	 26	 46	 25	 27	 35	 46	 34	 36	 43	 36	 35	




I went off of CubingUSA so there are some people who aren't listed in Cubing USA rankings.
There is also the issue with foreign people registered in some states so I only included people that list USA as their country in the WCA. 
There are obviously some people who don't have the US on their ID (Chester) that do live here but I figured it was nice to have a clear line.

I probably will make a Kinch Rankings too for this.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Nov 12, 2015)

TheDubDubJr said:


> Spoiler: Sum of US State Single Rankings
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow I didn't know Andrew Ricci was from Rhode Island.


----------



## henrysavich (Nov 12, 2015)

TheDubDubJr said:


> Spoiler: Sum of US State Single Rankings
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Applications open: Maryland Clock Solver

- Sincerely, state record holder with only having done <500 solves


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 12, 2015)

henrysavich said:


> Applications open: Maryland Clock Solver
> 
> - Sincerely, state record holder with only having done <500 solves


Applications open: Georgia 6x6 Solver

-Sincerely, state record holder with only having done <35 solves (and strongly dislikes 6x6)


----------



## supercavitation (Nov 12, 2015)

henrysavich said:


> Applications open: Maryland Clock Solver
> 
> - Sincerely, state record holder with only having done <500 solves



I'll take you up on that if I can find a rubik's one.


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 12, 2015)

cuberkid10 said:


> Applications open: Georgia 6x6 Solver
> 
> -Sincerely, state record holder with only having done <35 solves (and strongly dislikes 6x6)



Better delete this post before Aussie bans you from Music City Winter 2016. jkjk


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 12, 2015)

henrysavich said:


> Applications open: Maryland Clock Solver
> 
> - Sincerely, state record holder with only having done <*500 solves*





cuberkid10 said:


> Applications open: Georgia 6x6 Solver
> 
> -Sincerely, state record holder with only having done <*35 solves* (and strongly dislikes 6x6)



I'm confused. Of what?


----------



## shadowslice e (Nov 12, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I'm confused. Of what?



solves of the puzzles they hold the records in I guess.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 12, 2015)

shadowslice e said:


> solves of the puzzles they hold the records in I guess.



but they don't have anywhere near that many solves.


----------



## shadowslice e (Nov 12, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> but they don't have anywhere near that many solves.



They mean they've only ever solved that puzzle that many times including in practise sessions


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 12, 2015)

shadowslice e said:


> They mean they've only ever solved that puzzle that many times including in practise sessions



ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I get it now


----------



## AlexMaass (Nov 12, 2015)

TheDubDubJr said:


> Spoiler: Sum of US State Single Rankings
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pls redo, I'm listed on there now


----------



## henrysavich (Nov 13, 2015)

So I played around with composing "team MD", 15 different people (From Maryland) for the 15 different events with averages, and I tried to get the national ranking sum as low as possible. Here's the result
2x2: Julianna Bennett - 36
3x3: Pavan Ravindra - 6
4x4: Andrew Park -22
5x5: Tanzer Balimtas - 27
6x6: Alese Devin - 39
7x7: Ishmam Mirza - 20
OH: Andy Huang - 10
FT: Felix Lee - 15
3BLD: Corey Sakowski - 6
Mega: Sam Myung - 17
Pyra: Henry Savich - 4
Skewb: Sean Belke - 22
Clock: Kobe Balin - 70
Sq1: Tommy Szeliga - 6
FMC: Keaton Ellis - 19
Sum: 319
I just estimated it so the optimal team may be different

Feel free to do this for your own state, let's see how we compare !


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 13, 2015)

shadowslice e said:


> This probably happened in the China Champs...



fhskjfhskdj


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 13, 2015)

henrysavich said:


> So I played around with composing "team MD", 15 different people (From Maryland) for the 15 different events with averages, and I tried to get the national ranking sum as low as possible. Here's the result
> 2x2: Julianna Bennett - 36
> 3x3: Pavan Ravindra - 6
> 4x4: Andrew Park -22
> ...



ugh GAR clock avg 
3x3: Katie Hull - 107
4x4: Nicolas Sanchez - 180
5x5: Andrew Kang - 128
2x2: Will Ballard - 106
6x6: Jared Stinson - 195
7x7: Christopher Carbrera - 180
Pyra: Jacob Ambrose - 116
Mega: Noah Joiner (lol i suck at Mega) - 280
Skewb: Ty Failzenbaker - 366 (lol he sucks at skewb)
SQ1: Andrew Lloyd - 186
Clock: Hadley Sheffield - 319 (fml)
OH: Chris Tran - 683 (srsly chris?)
FT: Bowen Powers - 47 (lol no one does FT)
FMC: Ray Goslow - 18
BLD: Jared Phelps - 92
sum: 3003, clearly GA needs to take a step up


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Nov 14, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> ugh GAR clock avg
> 3x3: Katie Hull - 107
> 4x4: Nicolas Sanchez - 180
> 5x5: Andrew Kang - 128
> ...



Not very optimal, just switching me and you gives:
Pyra: 116->152
Mega 280 -> 36

Play around with it a bit more, I'm sure you can find better pairs!



YouCubing said:


> Skewb: Ty Failzenbaker - 366 (lol he sucks at skewb)



Also not very nice


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 14, 2015)

Fastest counting time for each event that has ao5?


----------



## priazz (Nov 14, 2015)

Most 4th places without podium?


Inviato dal mio imela utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Lid (Nov 14, 2015)

priazz said:


> Most 4th places without podium?


8, Simone Cantarelli, Italy


----------



## Pro94 (Nov 14, 2015)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1231&cat=2&rnd=2

Rowe Hessler wins 222 again after more than 2 years. Last time in Harvard Fall 2013.

Also this is the first time he got two averages in a row under his historical WR.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 14, 2015)

3x3 average streak in each round? For instance, mine is 9.


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 14, 2015)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Not very optimal, just switching me and you gives:
> Pyra: 116->152
> Mega 280 -> 36
> 
> ...



Yeah, I'll try to work with it
Also, he knows I'm kidding xD
Also, I accidentally did NAR instead of NR, so I guess that'll help


----------



## henrysavich (Nov 16, 2015)

OK I tried making team MA, I'm 80% sure it's not optimal

2 - Arlo Sims - 14
3 - Patricia Li - 72
4 - Jonah Crosby - 21
5 - KC3 -2
6 - Sam - 9
7 - Symon - 81
OH - Peter Hung - 71
FT - James Donahue - 29
FMC - Rob Stuart - 6*
BLD - Andy Tsao - 25
Clock - Tim Reynolds - 15
Skewb - Joshua Broderick-Phillips - 58
Pyra - Sam Brenner - 10
Mega - Jichao Li - 91*
Sq1 - J.P. Bulman - 81

Sum: 595


----------



## Ninja Storm (Nov 16, 2015)

Might be hard to explain, but could someone do a ranking system where you rank people by their slowest solve of an average? My ranking would be 9.67(8.63 once the results from UVA are up.)


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 16, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> Might be hard to explain, but could someone do a ranking system where you rank people by their slowest solve of an average? My ranking would be 9.67(8.63 once the results from UVA are up.)



so... is it the slowest solve of someone's (official) PB avg5?
Like mine would be 21.07?
And Feliks's would be 7.30?


----------



## DuffyEdge (Nov 16, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> so... is it the slowest solve of someone's (official) PB avg5?
> Like mine would be 21.07?
> And Feliks's would be 7.30?



Or the fastest slowest solve they have in a not necessarily PB average.


----------



## Wilhelm (Nov 16, 2015)

Nicolas Naing probably is #1 for average WR Ranking in all events the person competed in


----------



## NeilH (Nov 16, 2015)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Not very optimal, just switching me and you gives:
> Pyra: 116->152
> Mega 280 -> 36



Don't you just take the highest ranked people for each event? What is optimal as opposed to non-optimal?


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 16, 2015)

NeilH said:


> Don't you just take the highest ranked people for each event? What is optimal as opposed to non-optimal?



You can't use the same person twice. Or 3 times, or anything like that.


----------



## shadowslice e (Nov 17, 2015)

Wilhelm said:


> Nicolas Naing probably is #1 for average WR Ranking in all events the person competed in



What about Feliks?


----------



## Isaac Lai (Nov 17, 2015)

shadowslice e said:


> What about Feliks?



Nah skewb, pyraminx, clock, etc.


----------



## Berd (Nov 17, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Nah skewb, pyraminx, clock, etc.


Mbld, the only event I'm ranked higher at.


----------



## Wilhelm (Nov 17, 2015)

shadowslice e said:


> What about Feliks?



Maskow would be high up if he'd never done 3x3 and OH


----------



## penguinz7 (Nov 17, 2015)

Wilhelm said:


> Nicolas Naing probably is #1 for average WR Ranking in all events the person competed in



Minh Thai. IIRC there was also a guy who got both feet WR's without ever competing in anything else.


----------



## shadowslice e (Nov 17, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> Minh Thai. IIRC there was also a guy who got both feet WR's without ever competing in anything else.



Well, they may have at one point but they have been surpassed now so their ranking may likely be much lower now although they would likely hold the record for highest ranking at the end of cubing career.


----------



## Torch (Nov 17, 2015)

Here's an attempt at team GA (using actual NR rankings!):

3x3: Jared Stinson (136)
4x4: Katie Hull (48)
5x5: Nicolas Sanchez (149)
2x2: Will Ballard (86)
BLD: Jared Phelps (70)
OH: Andrew Kang (100)
FMC: Raymond Goslow (17)
WF: Bowen Powers (36)
Mega: Jacob Ambrose (37)
Pyra: Christopher Cabrera (129)
SQ-1: Andrew Lloyd (135)
Clock: Hadley Sheffield (258)
Skewb: Noah Joiner (167)
6x6: Jonas Ventresca (187)
7x7: Chris Tran (157)

Total: 1712


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 17, 2015)

Torch said:


> Here's an attempt at team GA (using actual NR rankings!):
> 
> 3x3: Jared Stinson (136)
> 4x4: Katie Hull (48)
> ...



lol, my weird Skewb avg saves the day 
Welp, that's better than COUGH3003COUGH


----------



## vcuber13 (Nov 17, 2015)

What are the largest one day competitions by number of competitors?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 18, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Welp, that's better than COUGH3003COUGH


I think you used NAR instead of _NR_ rankings, which also affected your numbers


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 18, 2015)

cuberkid10 said:


> I think you used NAR instead of _NR_ rankings, which also affected your numbers



I'm aware of this 
Hadley Sheffield tho >-<


----------



## NeilH (Nov 18, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> You can't use the same person twice. Or 3 times, or anything like that.



ohhh ok


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 18, 2015)

This has probably answered somewhere in this thread, but:
What's the average for 3x3 calculated from ALL people that competed? So the average of ~25000(?) people? And this for the other events aswell 

Would ne quite interesting for me, thanks in advance


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 18, 2015)

vcuber13 said:


> What are the largest one day competitions by number of competitors?



Indiana 2014 is probably pretty high on the list, (it was a one-day comp right?)


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 18, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Indiana 2014 is probably pretty high on the list, (it was a one-day comp right?)



Yeah, it had 125.
Atlanta Open had 100, so it'll be up there.


----------



## Lid (Nov 18, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> This has probably answered somewhere in this thread, but:
> What's the average for 3x3 calculated from ALL people that competed? So the average of ~25000(?) people? And this for the other events aswell
> 
> Would ne quite interesting for me, thanks in advance


Already had a script for this (will add other events later)



Spoiler: Stats





```
┌──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────
│ 2015-11-18 @ 18:30:40
├──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────
│ Event: Rubik's Cube (333)
│ Year : ALL
├──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────
│ Total solves: 1072611
│ Total good  : 1044184
│ Total DNF   :  27394
│ Total DNS   :   1033
│ Total sub10 :  29246
│ Global mean :  26.19
│ Total competitors: 44858
```


----------



## Kit Clement (Nov 18, 2015)

Kit Clement said:


> Spoiler: Largest single day competitions
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For those asking about largest one day comps. Originally posted September 24th.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Nov 18, 2015)

There were at least 163 at Slow N Steady Fall 2015, so that should be 3rd now


----------



## Phinagin (Nov 18, 2015)

There are 236 people signed up for Toronto Open, Fall 2015, and it is one day comp, which will put it in lead by far.


----------



## AlexMaass (Nov 19, 2015)

Phinagin said:


> There are 236 people signed up for Toronto Open, Fall 2015, and it is one day comp, which will put it in lead by far.



2x2x2 (Three rounds)
3x3x3 (Three rounds)
3x3x3 One-Handed (Three rounds)
4x4x4 (One round)*
Skewb (Two rounds)
Pyraminx (Two rounds)

totally going to go on schedule...


----------



## shadowslice e (Nov 20, 2015)

Youngest/oldest person to do their age in MBLD?


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 20, 2015)

shadowslice e said:


> Youngest/oldest person to do their age in MBLD?



I suspect Iggy is one of the top few.


----------



## Cale S (Nov 20, 2015)

shadowslice e said:


> Youngest/oldest person to do their age in MBLD?



I did it when I was 14


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Nov 20, 2015)

Cale S said:


> I did it when I was 14



I took this question to be like exactly that many cubes, not going over


----------



## EMI (Nov 20, 2015)

Jaysammey777 said:


> I took this question to be like exactly that many cubes, not going over



If you have to do an n/n solve when you are n years old, this would probably be true for only a handful of people I assume ...


----------



## the super cuber (Nov 20, 2015)

shadowslice e said:


> Youngest/oldest person to do their age in MBLD?



i did 16 points officially when i was 15, a few months ago (now im 16)


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Nov 20, 2015)

EMI said:


> If you have to do an n/n solve when you are n years old, this would probably be true for only a handful of people I assume ...



I guess more so like super cuber X/y= n points for age n was what I was thinking lol


----------



## Cale S (Nov 20, 2015)

Jaysammey777 said:


> I took this question to be like exactly that many cubes, not going over



Oh ok, I wasn't sure if that was what you meant

If you had to be that age when you actually got it, Marcell Endrey got 21 points when he was 21 at Euro 2012


----------



## Torch (Dec 6, 2015)

Could someone update the nemesis list?

Also, I'd like to see a list of fastest people by 3x3 average who don't have a sub-10 single.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Dec 6, 2015)

Can somebody find out the top 10 of countries that have the fastest 3x3 single 1000th result? I know Australia and the Netherlands are close to having the 1000th best result sub 10, but how are other countries doing? Like Germany?


----------



## henrysavich (Dec 6, 2015)

Reinier Schippers said:


> Can somebody find out the top 10 of countries that have the fastest 3x3 single 1000th result? I know Australia and the Netherlands are close to having the 1000th best result sub 10, but how are other countries doing? Like Germany?



Just checking manually but I'm pretty sure these are the fastest
US: 8.29
Germany: 9.03
Poland: 9.12
China: 9.40
Japan 9.55
UK: 9.83
Russia: 9.91
Australia:10.02
Netherlands 10.02
Italy: 10.16


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 6, 2015)

henrysavich said:


> Just checking manually but I'm pretty sure these are the fastest
> US: 8.29
> Germany: 9.03
> Poland: 9.12
> ...



Does the US have the most WCA cubers?


----------



## TDM (Dec 6, 2015)

Matt11111 said:


> Does the US have the most WCA cubers?



Yes, by quite a long way (2000 above 2nd, 4000 above third).


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 7, 2015)

Who has the highest amount of each number on their profile?
For example, Aaron Haarti(random person I found) has 31 2s on his profile.


----------



## Jimmy Liu (Dec 7, 2015)

henrysavich said:


> Just checking manually but I'm pretty sure these are the fastest
> US: 8.29
> Germany: 9.03
> Poland: 9.12
> ...



Taiwan is 9.84.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 7, 2015)

WR FMC Podium at Sebra Open:
Sébastien: 25.67 mean
Marcel: 26.00
Emi: 26.67


----------



## Jan Bentlage (Dec 7, 2015)

hm I can't remember being on the podium ... Marcel was second with a tied PB avg of 26.00.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 7, 2015)

Jan Bentlage said:


> hm I can't remember being on the podium ... Marcel was second with a tied PB avg of 26.00.



Oh sorry, I thought you podiumd lol


----------



## CyanSandwich (Dec 10, 2015)

Could someone do a top 30 (or something, I don't know how many people have one) rolling 3BLD ao12 please?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 10, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> Who has the highest amount of each number on their profile?
> For example, Aaron Haarti(random person I found) has 31 2s on his profile.



what are you doing with your life


----------



## rahulkadukar (Dec 11, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> what are you doing with your life



https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009ZEMD01 has

1 -> 4504
2 -> 3182
3 -> 2478
4 -> 1906
5 -> 2401
6 -> 1916
7 -> 1609
8 -> 1742
9 -> 1386
0 -> 2495

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2005AKKE01

2 -> 7216


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 11, 2015)

rahulkadukar said:


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009ZEMD01 has
> 
> 1 -> 4504
> 2 -> 3182
> ...



erik has 11369 1s


----------



## Sajwo (Dec 11, 2015)

Top10 people with most WRs? (non existing events included)


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 11, 2015)

Sajwo said:


> Top10 people with most WRs? (non existing events included)



well, I there's a set of official records on the wca records. First is faz, second is matyas I think. Including UWR would make stuff a lot harder tho.


----------



## Sajwo (Dec 11, 2015)

shadowslice e said:


> well, I there's a set of official records on the wca records. First is faz, second is matyas I think. Including UWR would make stuff a lot harder tho.



I am not interested in WRs in most events, just most WRs. I wasn't talking about UWRs, but non-existing official events, for example magic, master magic or mbld old style.


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 11, 2015)

Sajwo said:


> I am not interested in WRs in most events, just most WRs. I wasn't talking about UWRs, but non-existing official events, for example magic, master magic or mbld old style.



?

What do you mean by most world records?

If not per person then how?

I was refering to this page https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php


----------



## Sajwo (Dec 11, 2015)

shadowslice e said:


> ?
> 
> What do you mean by most world records?
> 
> ...



There is no answer to my question on this page. What don't you understand?  I am just interested in seeing top10 people who have most WRs on their account. First is Feliks with 78 and second is Erik with 33


----------



## Sebastien (Dec 11, 2015)

Here is everyone with 6 or more WRs. Sorry, but I am too lazy for a decent table format right now. 

Feliks Zemdegs
78
Erik Akkersdijk
33
Shotaro Makisumi (牧角章太郎)
21
Stefan Pochmann
21
Michał Halczuk
20
Mátyás Kuti
17
Dan Cohen
16
Chris Hardwick
16
Kevin Hays
14
Marcin Kowalczyk
14
Marcell Endrey
13
Lars Vandenbergh
13
Anssi Vanhala
13
Yuxuan Wang (王宇轩)
12
Lin Chen (陈霖)
12
Gunnar Krig
10
Ryan Patricio
10
Sebastian Weyer
10
Yohei Oka (岡要平)
9
Yu Nakajima (中島悠)
8
Jaap Scherphuis
8
Leyan Lo
8
Bingliang Li (李炳良)
8
Bence Barát
7
Oliver Frost
7
Ville Seppänen
7
Oscar Roth Andersen
7
Haiyan Zhuang (庄海燕)
7
Jonatan Kłosko
6
Takayuki Ookusa (大艸尊之)
6
Sébastien Auroux
6
Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)
6
Frank Morris
6
Bálint Bodor
6
Edouard Chambon
6


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 18, 2015)

Which competition had a male:female ratio closest to 1?


----------



## turtwig (Dec 20, 2015)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...=All+Results&competitionId=JavaFMCCubeDay2010

Maybe? It's 7/5=1.4 males per female


----------



## Jbacboy (Dec 20, 2015)

This guy has a PB of 535 in FMC.
wat


----------



## whauk (Dec 20, 2015)

Jbacboy said:


> This guy has a PB of 535 in FMC.
> wat



He solved the cube with J-Perms only (no setups), which is actually not that easy to write down in an hour.


----------



## Jbacboy (Dec 20, 2015)

whauk said:


> He solved the cube with J-Perms only (no setups), which is actually not that easy to write down in an hour.


Dang, that's commitment!


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 22, 2015)

Spoiler: Top 100 Sum of All Ranks (Single and Average)




*Pos**Cubers**Sum**333**444**555**222**333bf**333oh**333fm**333ft**minx**pyram**sq1**clock**skewb**666**777**444bf**555bf**333mbf**333
avg**444
avg**555
avg**222
avg**333bf
avg**333oh
avg**333fm
avg**333ft
avg**minx
avg**pyram
avg**sq1
avg**clock
avg**skewb
avg**666
avg**777
avg*1Evan Liu*2731*11796591451681409082952769*2*31*6*14867717327311586471192243167766557*1*5522162Yu Nakajima (中島悠)*2776*9863*6*5268110241543464367338230343014127783416666389198*9*29121346024430363Antoine Cantin*2905*29142491884*4*298171041271935580721331237999216610810760*1*2231469451654756981194Robert Yau*3003*87*10*131183224756752518191261122525*352**171*4112926134122276607422592914315320245Feliks Zemdegs*4000**4**1**1*1170*1*34*1191**4*10471176402*2**1*1776176*1**2**1**7*82*2*11*832*1114285255225*1**1*6Lucas Wesche*4241*12219*7*32417615018088*7*38654149524*7**8*134991531792711235110876069*8*39230239193*7**7*7Daniel Sheppard*4522*5411211503461033052464895984279412712712*9*17445178131107102516*6*45863580211841271608Bence Barát*4559*1841192435949307162411431344132312320*7*7890104189136403235423*8*2791063394537616417*8*9Vincent Hartanto Utomo*4696*491132421116191567015377152666271956411066054*10*208180102866698*8*105962546987710Louis Cormier*4791*311018552728509018*2*1971901734285847*352**171*2621027469464219214817*2*58179107341653511John Brechon*5032*322139128442183413125459271188180209381990105441179555285245236463275394122158428631912Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호)*5340*82282216217133180233174801378301055050818213734212651164712922319454142781457565813Emanuel Rheinert*5600*133206022431630916185561116*3*27939441711097414782476463165353*6*227763200*3*233197558414Jayden McNeill*6021*127489261546351312178473881395454135*352**171**1073*157194*2**695*2752195772742178*3*6412615Wojciech Knott*6088*52338147273913536413185280256*8*655770*352**171*5492192282246285160355*8*177151253*2*134535916Jan Bentlage*6473*612447321175242561*6*681791166092*3*176151623098688384326120156441*1*59134129871337318116217Walker Welch*6632*438297147703759131614413038613895371135211210294533248153913355851213123112218856131926518Simon Westlund*6635*238102571081612459091*3*17872152169411412692687813187561051344847485*5*165152136114410010819Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)*7279*1311171201624945113111424012966278241335249*352**171*216156891111623438428110023524164511614430621920Erik Akkersdijk*7347*1085353223652422443102150245202106092110309*171*376783053120228388*725*35661963161939978111421Mats Valk*7451**5**4*18875375856520291426283456361462*352**171*847*4**3**8*31313181245240043174416737316422Rami Sbahi*7485*128314655*1*617519*2*2383967022865498486283*171*12361205549*2**695*257*8*16571151168*8*53150423Ivan Zabrodin*7572*81825924991396297131109264108349403595109135123188587260240203262596176961974484173762999624Daniel Wallin*7587*420156416707256561236146136993716*8*229385171*171*2423463125002641684142701431694232*6**7*20931325Kevin Costello III*7697**8**7*2611881299364165213186173534303912*352**171*876*10**4**5*97*695*2019816155427525409250361726Nathan Dwyer*7917*2061199535158013990*1191*1374041310959102104*352**171*4031521109917636841774*832*1283681291293918127Christopher Olson*8761*106863144129077364477548551475124472147265223*171*40494162227*4*17113419841258551535313624417122028Jorge Castillo Matas*8770*286259872912742056*1191*21249342267167143101*352**171*35142020713513483210*725**832*1571262392924051217429Sheng Cao (曹晟)*8809*5321911221001230611011111875412722041298148*352**171*693296143156295*695*254209546129922203588713130Mitchell Lane*8934*23679776*3021*322298170126204189761286755*352**171**1073*1394875114*695*2192701299715817312675495231Callum Hales-Jepp*8973*26931333047212935129829120573463686662392362617494453632301487331916221917094227858530837132Ainesh Sevellaraja*9072*782467326324329285942771526812082322257410*9*201837138334014536453*725*27112921979429318034633Carlos Méndez García-Barroso*9257*14931014576241251236660289217147921238374525*352**171*10343253239161491651395403022031947660131145034Kim Jokinen*9296*919739923624529298572422313379049658506224*171*48313311843218919644104613468402979529971461635Dan Cohen*9478*13354212362382732982091721725211822882432228*171*356189673543*695*171*725*328156207211301553453836Hunor Bózsing*9589*423952368116221298*1191*1122463292171795338*352**171*9911236041124*695*40233*832*18151135636966445337Wilhelm Kilders*9675*840442187269574571343062764101231041796124324156628711391304620292631962482263066184104613238Henri Gerber*9680*113136136767461684132213319243117107346134132*352**171*681256150159180*695*375*725*115383051041236916316939Corey Sakowski*10299*56534441528485285298297180224262195943724453335631071637445663384932092802151042315679328349440Akash Rupela*10921*89412283439110199516270481539195527439290188951611512385093204666938234126045365210057070927319541Andy Denney*10943*174233148211593485298*1191*3859216747180262306*352**171*70911816620814*695*519131*832*322543984769222230542Austin Reed*10980*7152972391354123842981502466312992871036162221301*171*28933724420158*695*67918920024929518827661120627943Reto Bubendorf*11087*7152854891054871911312034978348414067456533*352**171*655357522408124*695*365391855256240326112543653644Wojciech Szatanowski*11126*187219381324122911312135281781161337314459334306*171*11444028757618013925096241509248102528542448137545Riley Woo*11267*341933493241639213174101120851368425152155740814681182352180192711896470110150963466672071446Qingbin Chen (陈庆斌)*11596*396147146169360238298*1191*115517833335956560106*352**171*27478222514033235175148*832*868932137914143711247Lucas Etter*11770**1*2276181483991114*1191*47943101587265213152*352**171**1073**2**6*106*1*54784*725**832*6891121976203821016148Michael Young*11774*73246938617527140316501286829*8*342363441374215*171*273510513467521180243174353267911149630738831449Shivam Bansal*11815*91294685145126319236605556243143327231439271352644059785713418486254547605197861021931935750Shuto Ueno (上野柊斗)*11921*465203184324227114564051172276813310291488591911131832401332732281227225351119618570028649468562551Blake Thompson*11938*2112720241*3021*4756*1191*337326107497147691*352**171**1073*9315118478*695*35886*832*347262129556229909852Daniel Cano Salgado*11963*16014425424265138951610115190977252647302336*352**171*3886701962813183633343181041586715916883024827653Nathan Soria*12154*170462061521198451011*1191*654158311315143150197*352**171**1073*1525717199*695*54465*832*6854481993733217217754Maarten Smit*12191*30448746756420059456761128500562312382474191501101413575284101551676038668313320711121160327640655AJ Blair*12199*862199542526288534131156219217131115558351402*352**171*1569075834275782569011481331964438611755853841856Matic Omulec*12230*2171321257881175836298292*6*341194608689183*352**171*643438155129458*695*889131224*9*3111905531165949957Dániel Varga*12471*883459231269521145180227432304397334996244180*352**171*25871939427533225044122330543835433750686423621458Lee Chiang (蔣礪)*12505*269249150439*3021*4147031943214158461*4*223195*352**171**1073*337156114318*695*212*725*14630653477677617418559Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)*12519*18417723659953140236*3*1475821544431391196219432319839626426020655480131*3*173884262356198235323260SeungBeom Cho (조승범)*12528*56553870411253441*1191*178394169*2465*417493*352**171**1073*984962*9**695*97*725**832*17259147*1886*50675561Sebastian Werb*12539*5883913403910941116368734545446573720341376607588451438474412143275*725*923496163864754229935962Daniel Wannamaker*12648*9611475184939428809*1191*6638611271036964158*352**171**1073*55435548*695*230389*832*100400109998601385663Nathaniel Berg*12711*38520691599217847423659041736423*1*41255292*352**171**1073*203176159682*695*511298510431111487*5*8922530964Edoardo Disarò*12810*74928716459976945556589196573238630279173170*352**171*430326481217159*695*13586861721445432255021411813765Wataru Hashimura (端村航)*12983*47350250472529106490128176411797133118635401*352**171**1073*3055383505873047839612714959266112822558935266Justin Thomas*13072*5501551011147352561516*1191*807133218611543274*352**171*19446591107382402396*725**832*102586491541140146667Dmitry Zvyagintsev*13137*3523762109103541364*1191*29253925415332314622*352**171**1073*1245867172*695*36189*832*3547013351233569432568Jakub Kipa*13161*2710510593206119236*1*1493316171264666136482*352**171*373493216827287118*725**2*18969*2181**1886*67011550869Dmitry Aniskin*13228*167242275702201275364*1191*67449200288168428383*352**171*950125211359180*695*94341*832*8343923425228644041670Bhargav Narasimhan*13257*1503317861841711329837336166757561088871032137*171*3001313079262351701313137581217589631160818114971Kevin Gerhardt*13287*167124573920251531011*1191*21038371451870209283*352**171**1073*166127179*6**695*91*725**832*170696263841718226872Drew Brads*13304*166065931799107364*1191*453*1*12807723645139*352**171**1073*12338418*695*248*725**832*365*1*1166936363410273Jure Gregorc*13368*254236139795987182441*1191*139507634176603204228*352**171*827134311169159*695*474254*832*11822772717347836119074James Hildreth*13427*5112285032437733623654562915091213223324049276*171*391740349103311*695*2891624638531756354352487392775Ben Whitmore*13444*133492534*5*4914554416651807132514268094673563161596632575004084825444920955028286115944469146930776José Leonardo Chaparro Prieto*13527*578383394747569523703434451129315463483218262*352**171*17238340540076*695*3193413983063721151074117526577Ihor Bilchenko (Ігор Більченко)*13579*24414940534814285441563833340968188299463398*352**171*444107113465152*695*20128755598925297221931741145378Sébastien Auroux*13802*90091885648358802*4*115888134404*7*2840432710415116614685858091392121154*1*1459341543703634647336279Michael Gottlieb*14032*705225824515425218011501181172197154158114831*352**171**1073*51519788873*695*17252*832*1128142102047441063480Yi-Fan Wu (吳亦凡)*14228*61*9**10*195185221*2694**1191*6443793162792654941*352**171**1073*38*7*2419767338*725**832*568660268279222484781Jakob Kogler*14240*877175222838886329021994449158912013621921743928288242281446827489012330481162512528270417821182Antonie Paterakis*14242*127242219362073764364863425246241902352285338*352**171**1073*6617120614*695*6062447694697834368213834734183Chunyu Zhang (张春雨)*14274*17495301926792435711806575081582403325658313877596781518508234167129123517657752417813534167612411384Zhiyang Chen (陈至扬)*14367*5201641574395201507037762202886810871352380456322*171*5423961141811892992563556891844957094099039549985Vladislav Kaminskiy*14714*199343181351226879364451390766999304342227217*352**171**1073*27334826291*695*183148404341641113442726819722586Linus Fresz*14757*90471425676745526*6*285531491466222563296218*6**10*54100155331276655120418249551112073836193133020887Przemysław Kaleta*14841*702947145*3021**5*298*6*9673377781838113123*352**171**1073*31123134*695**3*139121332806591*1886**9*322688Tim Wong*14853*4141401824353367*1**1191*5472345650276126085753447*7*21153151121531299104*832*501100172525714731149789Henry Savich*15169*588406738288162321536428433350664392213941707*352**171**1073*368538520107*695*221254265362134763227883171790James Molloy*15350*565498296108378022456220429181626517225215313238*171*357670317411743*695*77219823055220982123212023729591Hendry Cahyadi*15402*3902262592822135309146334973*2757*151685430530174*171*293143237220220118312*725*79440225*2181*14984745156592Natthaphat Mahtani (ณัฐภัทร จี มาทานี)*15476*442137310195726430914355217340401492195488*2314**352**171*52416334292148398127*725*2812381152419347147447*1555*93Anders Berggren*15494*9464418382955141516513414936568413158511547*352**171*54967950972669622719528145948067461426815751352294Milán Baticz*15693*9189922369526113133781106159200*5334*90113200*171*32711982908175163*725*33772318218167*4961*898395Thompson Clarke*15719*113100529175437375614823847314131062266634420*352**171*31996124462105490692702142703841204109291161840696Jonathan Esparaz*15810*17412429870941862130*1191*272688610603438225388*352**171**1073*15877268300*695*39*725**832*32143143372039620837397Yu Sajima (佐島優)*15812*17051271231553392236192961532910331615235770*352**171**1073*978593432*695*4171622427752882529156223468698Ivan Torgashov*15866*1421674820788427929897183246114549446364428*352**171**1073*28510142220*695*139270*832*8762881165933952463199Artem Melikian (Артем Мелікян)*15892*194461116725378335713130447265670643158672811*352**171*530559338114711064553471762039520787864389655782100James Hamory*15945*22293253518125416236422666143129310951139318443*352**171**1073*86169390412*695*1762232925172653099661638328411


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 22, 2015)

Evan Liu said:


> Spoiler: Top 100 Sum of All Ranks (Single and Average)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



come on faz go for sub-4k


----------



## Jbacboy (Dec 22, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> come on faz go for sub-4k



Aka do feet.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 22, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> come on faz go for sub-4k



He could do so easily if he were to do feet...


----------



## Iggy (Dec 22, 2015)

Evan Liu said:


> Spoiler: Top 100 Sum of All Ranks (Single and Average)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ew 32nd. My sum of ranks suck lol


----------



## ottozing (Dec 22, 2015)

Evan Liu said:


> Spoiler: Top 100 Sum of All Ranks (Single and Average)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You couldn't wait until the Sydney Summer results were uploaded to post this?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 22, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Ew 32nd. My sum of ranks suck lol



lol when 32nd in the world is bad

e: I wish 32nd in the world were bad for me
e2: or even if it were good but plausible


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Dec 22, 2015)

Evan Liu said:


> Spoiler: Top 100 Sum of All Ranks (Single and Average)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will take 17th <3


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 22, 2015)

Jbacboy said:


> Aka do feet.



I highly respect all those cubers who sacrifice their sum of ranks in lieu of the firm resolve to never do feet solving


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 22, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> I highly respect all those cubers who sacrifice their sum of ranks in lieu of the firm resolve to never do feet solving



This is my entire view on the subject


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Apart from Maskow, does any other person have official bigBLD results but no sighted 4x4 or 5x5 results?


----------



## Benje00 (Jan 3, 2016)

Is there a table that shows 3x3's average times percentage? Like the percentage of all competitors who have an average of sub 20 and what percent those people are faster than? Something like this:


----------



## newtonbase (Jan 3, 2016)

What is the best 2nd place in multi?


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 3, 2016)

newtonbase said:


> What is the best 2nd place in multi?


Definitely this: https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...ults&competitionId=BydgoszczSummer2014#333mbf
He's still 2nd in the world.


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 3, 2016)

CyanSandwich said:


> Definitely this: https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...ults&competitionId=BydgoszczSummer2014#333mbf
> He's still 2nd in the world.



Oh wow... I feel kinda sorry for him... Any other comp... :/


----------



## henrysavich (Jan 7, 2016)

So I decided to quickly do the current percentiles for 3x3 average

82% 1:00.00
50% 30.95
48% 30.00
25% 20.34
24% 20.00
10% 15.00
2.8% 12.00
1.6% 11.00
.6 % 10.00


----------



## Sajwo (Jan 18, 2016)

What is the WCA id with the biggest number at the end?


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sajwo said:


> What is the WCA id with the biggest number at the end?



99. 
try searching for WANG

it would have gone above 99 but they changed the ID system to account for that.


----------



## Sajwo (Jan 18, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> 99.
> try searching for WANG
> 
> it would have gone above 99 but they changed the ID system to account for that.



thanks


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jan 18, 2016)

Sajwo said:


> What is the WCA id with the biggest number at the end?



Chen too. 2015 had more than 100 Chens, so the 100th (and so on) was changed to Cheh in their ids.


----------



## Sebastien (Jan 18, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> Chen too. 2015 had more than 100 Chens, so the 100th (and so on) was changed to Cheh in their ids.



Not exactly. "Hu Chen" got a 2015CHEH ID by the end of 2015, while "Yu Chen" got a 2015CHEY ID.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jan 18, 2016)

Sebastien said:


> Not exactly. "Hu Chen" got a 2015CHEH ID by the end of 2015, while "Yu Chen" got a 2015CHEY ID.



My bad. The last letter was changed to the first letter of their name.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jan 23, 2016)

Not sure if this is the place to ask, but does anybody in here know how to get the number of competitors from a competition using MySQL? I'm trying to get into answering people's requests on reddit (and here too if anybody starts asking,) but I don't know how to pull total competitors. Thanks!


----------



## Calode (Jan 23, 2016)

Ninja Storm said:


> Not sure if this is the place to ask, but does anybody in here know how to get the number of competitors from a competition using MySQL? I'm trying to get into answering people's requests on reddit (and here too if anybody starts asking,) but I don't know how to pull total competitors. Thanks!



Couldn't you grab all the results where comp = compid and count the length of the results?


----------



## bubbagrub (Jan 23, 2016)

Ninja Storm said:


> Not sure if this is the place to ask, but does anybody in here know how to get the number of competitors from a competition using MySQL? I'm trying to get into answering people's requests on reddit (and here too if anybody starts asking,) but I don't know how to pull total competitors. Thanks!



How about this:


```
select count(distinct personId) from Results where CompetitionId="FMCEurope2015";
```


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jan 24, 2016)

bubbagrub said:


> How about this:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Thanks so much!


----------



## hamfaceman (Jan 26, 2016)

It'd be interesting to see what the fastest counting solve is for each event. I know that Faz has had a counting 5 two times.


----------



## APdRF (Jan 31, 2016)

What's the most points someone has in mbld without a single bld solve? Sandra Novales Peláez got 13 points yesterday and still no single solve. Also, she only failed a cube in her mbld because she undid parity on the last cube


----------



## Lid (Jan 31, 2016)

APdRF said:


> What's the most points someone has in mbld without a single bld solve? Sandra Novales Peláez got 13 points yesterday and still no single solve. Also, she only failed a cube in her mbld because she undid parity on the last cube



Latest export gives: Sainuddin, m, Indonesia 5/5 32:57


----------



## APdRF (Jan 31, 2016)

Wow, it seems she has a wr  Hahahaha


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 31, 2016)

APdRF said:


> What's the most points someone has in mbld without a single bld solve? Sandra Novales Peláez got 13 points yesterday and still no single solve. Also, she only failed a cube in her mbld because she undid parity on the last cube


Damn that's insane. Does she rush all her 3BLD attempts?


----------



## moralsh (Jan 31, 2016)

She rushes everything, including her attempts. I'm telling her to slow down a bit.

She memorized the 15 cubes in 18 minutes.


----------



## supercavitation (Feb 10, 2016)

Which competitor requires the fewest characters entered into the search function to be the only result?


----------



## Cale S (Feb 10, 2016)

supercavitation said:


> Which competitor requires the fewest characters entered into the search function to be the only result?



4 characters is an upper bound, zymk

Edit: 3 characters, ykt


----------



## AlexMaass (Feb 10, 2016)

supercavitation said:


> Which competitor requires the fewest characters entered into the search function to be the only result?


https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013DOVB01
vb
x then another letter (and the other way around) had sooo many 2 results


----------



## DGCubes (Feb 14, 2016)

This has probably been asked before, but what is the most events anyone has competed in who has not competed in 3x3?


----------



## shadowslice e (Feb 14, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> This has probably been asked before, but what is the most events anyone has competed in who has not competed in 3x3?



Not competed in 3x3? Loads of people. Too many to list here.

There are also too many people who compete in every single event to list here such as rob yau, felils zemdegs and many others


----------



## DuffyEdge (Feb 14, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> Not competed in 3x3? Loads of people. Too many to list here.
> 
> There are also too many people who compete in every single event to list here such as rob yau, felils zemdegs and many others



The most events though?

And neither Rob Yau nor Feliks Zemdegs compete in every single event.


----------



## shadowslice e (Feb 14, 2016)

DuffyEdge said:


> The most events though?
> 
> And neither Rob Yau nor Feliks Zemdegs compete in every single event.



They have at some point. I'm not saying regularly but they have at some point. Antoine Cantin is another example. Check this thread it includes just people who are notable for some reason or other.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Feb 14, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> They have at some point. I'm not saying regularly but they have at some point. Antoine Cantin is another example. Check this thread it includes just people who are notable for some reason or other.



Maybe you want to look at that thread again ...


----------



## joshsailscga (Feb 14, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> Not competed in 3x3? Loads of people. Too many to list here.
> 
> There are also too many people who compete in every single event to list here such as rob yau, felils zemdegs and many others



Rob's never done BigBLD, Faz has never done feet


----------



## DuffyEdge (Feb 15, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> They have at some point. I'm not saying regularly but they have at some point. Antoine Cantin is another example. Check this thread it includes just people who are notable for some reason or other.


Have they? I'm sorry, but I have no idea how this is relevant to DGCubes' question


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 22, 2016)

Could someone make a list of sum of world ranks for Singaporeans? And one more for continental ranks? Thanks!

EDIT: Preferably using a WCA export after Singapore Open 2016


----------



## yoinneroid (Feb 22, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Could someone make a list of sum of world ranks for Singaporeans? And one more for continental ranks? Thanks!
> 
> EDIT: Preferably using a WCA export after Singapore Open 2016



single only? or average only? or both added?

Singapore:
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/misc/sum_of_ranks/?regionId=Singapore&single=Single
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/misc/sum_of_ranks/?regionId=Singapore&average=Average



Spoiler



You're second


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 22, 2016)

yoinneroid said:


> single only? or average only? or both added?
> 
> Singapore:
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/misc/sum_of_ranks/?regionId=Singapore&single=Single
> ...



Thanks, but I was asking for list of singaporeans for sum of _world_ ranks


----------



## yoinneroid (Feb 22, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Thanks, but I was asking for list of singaporeans for sum of _world_ ranks



oh right, I totally missed that.
I'll try making it

edit:
single


Spoiler



1	Wong Chong Wen	2014WENW01	15360
2	Teo Kai Xiang	2009XIAN01	15480
3	Daryl Tan Hong An	2015ANDA01	17067
4	Teo Bin Jie	2012JIET01	32442
5	Yee Wei Ji	2015JIYE01	34142
6	Shantanu Modak	2014MODA01	43039
7	Isaac Wong Chang Man	2015MANI01	43427
8	Siah Yee Long	2015LONG01	46729
9	Lee Chee Wan	2014WANL01	47125
10	Simon Lai	2015LAIS02	47193
11	Tan Wei Ying	2009YING03	48530
12	Lester Law Chong Harn	2010HARN01	49618
13	Zachary Chan	2015CHAN04	52330
14	Joel Wong Jun Wen	2009WENJ01	52893
15	Foo Yan Xiu	2014XIUF01	52903
16	Lee Zhen Wei	2015WEIL01	53774
17	Huang Weijie	2009WEIJ01	53900
18	Caleb Yoong	2009YOON01	56033
19	Joshua Chan Xiang Rong	2009RONG01	58471
20	Ken Hayashi	2015HAYA01	59357
21	Timothy Halim	2013HALI01	61191
22	Nicholas Ho	2009HONI01	64084
23	Dwayne Lee	2013LEED01	65112
24	Jovan Chia Song En	2015ENJO01	67575
25	Choo Boon Yong Martin	2009YONG01	68158
26	Atticus Phang King Lam	2016LAMA01	68417
27	Ryan Peh	2015PEHR01	69214
28	William Ang	2014ANGW01	70527
29	Aaron Gao Wei Jie	2015JIEA01	71228
30	Loh Jing Yen	2009YENL01	71609
31	Jaydon Lee	2014LEEJ01	73605
32	Chu Kai Yao	2014YAOC01	76134
33	Tan Yi Kai	2009KAIT01	76297
34	Dion Kwan Zheng Kai	2012KAID01	76706
35	Aloysius Ang Jun Sheng	2015SHEN01	77516
36	Hoe Tze Han	2009TZEH01	77592
37	Eugene Teo Yu-Jie	2013YUJI02	81924
38	Wong Beng Jui	2009JUIW01	83260
39	Emmanuel Low En Xin	2010XINE01	83553
40	Nicholas Foo Chuan Le	2014LENI01	85716
41	See Song Ying	2016YING01	85995
42	Choo Zheng Hao	2009ZHEN01	87329
43	Ryan Khoo Zun Loong	2015LOON01	87982
44	Pang Jia Da	2011DAPA01	88689
45	Wang Tong (çŽ‹å½¤)	2014TONG01	88721
46	Frederick Choo Wen Yeong	2009YEON01	95464
47	Pang Jing Hao	2014HAOP01	95992
48	Winston Liu Chang	2015CHAN03	100076
49	Edmond Lim Tian Zhong	2009ZHON01	100441
50	Wilson Pek	2012PEKW01	101453
51	Chia Bing Xuan	2013XUAN01	101847
52	Peck Ern-Min	2009PECK01	103202
53	Harsh Mahajan	2015MAHA02	105328
54	Shiv Khialani	2009KHIA01	105877
55	Jonathan Chng	2015CHNG01	107750
56	Francis Swee Zheng Wei	2011WEIF01	109217
57	Keith Wong Jun Hsien	2012HSIE01	110121
58	Lee Cheng Xin	2013XINL01	111610
59	Jotham Hoe	2015HOEJ01	112021
60	Yusri Bin Jainudin	2012JAIN02	114159
61	Lee Kai En	2015ENLE01	114273
62	Sam Yu Zhe	2009ZHES01	115103
63	Jadon Quah Song Yee	2016YEEJ01	115726
64	Joben Yong	2010YONG01	116890
65	Henry Jong Jia Hua	2009JONG02	118451
66	Ewen Chai	2016CHAI01	118932
67	Bryan Lew Ju Yu	2009JUYU01	119271
68	Farid Hakeem Leong	2009LEON02	120754
69	Nathanael Tung Wei An	2016ANNA01	121873
70	Ng Jun Jie	2016JIEN01	122225
71	Muhammad Za'im Bin Zamzam	2009ZAMZ01	123924
72	Gabriel Eng Zhen Kai	2009ZHEN02	124276
73	Teo Kai Jie	2016JIET01	125187
74	Keith Lew Guan Fui	2015FUIK01	127851
75	Sim Zhao Jie	2009ZHAO01	128364
76	Tham Kei Lok	2016LOKT01	131608
77	Jay Lee Chor Yow	2014YOWJ01	131967
78	Liang Anmian Benson	2010BENS01	132506
79	Zachary Jermaine Ray Alvar	2009ALVA02	132578
80	Jacky Too Wen Zhong	2015ZHON01	132699
81	Ethan Yong Kit Soo	2014SOOE02	132792
82	Kendrick Tan	2016TANK01	133097
83	Winston Ong	2015ONGW01	133374
84	Koh Zhen Chen Winston	2009ZHEN03	134210
85	Chuah Zi Yang	2014YANG03	134644
86	Alexander Goo Zong Han	2016HANA01	134925
87	Dylan Seah Tze Siang	2015SIAN01	135759
88	Mohd Afi Idraki Bin Mohd Niza	2015NIZA01	136295
89	Sheik Irfan Haris	2016HARI02	136364
90	Gordon Chan	2016CHAN03	136920
91	Jonathan Loo	2015LOOJ01	137301
92	Kendrick Poon	2016POON01	137349
93	Tan Ze Jian	2015JIAN01	138132
94	Michael Yeo	2016YEOM02	139429
95	Brandon Tang Yu Han	2015HANB01	140919
96	Lim Zheng Han	2016HANL01	141991
97	Jayden Chia Shao Yang	2014YANG04	142142
98	Jean Koh May Lynn	2016LYNN01	142623
99	Jason Siow	2010SIOW01	142642
100	Adrian Goh Jian Ming	2016MING01	143652
101	Ang Yan Sheng	2015SHEN02	143939
102	Shekhar Pillai	2014PILL01	144888
103	Joshua Yeo	2016YEOJ01	145399
104	Bernadette Chue Shi En	2014ENBE01	146455
105	Danie Irsyad Bin Rozaily	2014ROZA01	147352
106	Asio Russell Gabriel Monillas	2013MONI02	147405
107	Lee Yong Rui	2016RUIL01	147418
108	Samuel Chua Jia Cong	2015CONG01	147647
109	Joel Tan	2015TANJ02	147725
110	Samuel Lai	2015LAIS01	148661
111	Mohamad Hafeez Bin Mohamad Abdullah	2014ABDU02	148857
112	Markus Yeo	2016YEOM01	148982
113	Ridzwan Kamarudin	2014KAMA01	149468
114	Liu Jingwei	2014JING01	149547
115	Ramzie Tahar	2015TAHA01	149780
116	Benjamin Yeow	2015YEOW01	150100
117	Lim Ting Kai	2015KAIL01	150369
118	Tan Yi Hao	2014HAOT01	150464
119	Mohamed Firdaus	2016FIRD01	150488
120	Kuan Jian Rong	2016RONG01	150941
121	Lee Tze Han	2015HANL01	150983
122	Pey Ken Lin	2016LINP01	151199
123	Darren Seah Yong Liang	2014LIAN02	151901
124	Tan Tze Xuan	2013XUAN02	151971
125	Lim Hao De	2016DELI01	152304
126	Muhammad Ariffin Bin Mohd Zahrin	2013ZAHR01	152445
127	Lee Jinsheng	2016JINS01	153887
128	Adil Abdullah	2016ABDU01	154602
129	Mervyn Tan Yee Hann	2015HANN01	154760
130	Lin Hongyi	2016HONG01	155179
131	Dominique Lau	2010LAUD02	155235
132	Ryan Wang	2016WANG07	155380
133	Benny Liu Zong	2015ZONG01	155536
134	Peck Ern-Wen	2009PECK02	155543
135	Wu Jun Jie Mark	2016MARK01	156235
136	Marcus Ang	2015ANGM01	156513
137	Shaun Lau	2010LAUS01	156834
138	Nishant Modak	2015MODA01	157174
139	Lim Jun Hang	2015HANG01	157368
140	Benjamin Goh Jie Wei	2015WEIB01	157422
141	Amirul Adli Bin Rosli	2011ROSL01	157731
142	Ong Kai Yang	2015YANG04	157899
143	Faiz Basha	2015BASH01	158562
144	Kuan Xin Yi	2016YIKU01	158598
145	Joshua Teo	2015TEOJ01	158609
146	Gao Zhan	2009ZHAN06	158797
147	Viswanath Venkat Avyay	2011AVYA01	158935
148	Wong Sun Wee	2015WEEW01	159676
149	Jareth Soong	2016SOON01	159756
150	Young Tan	2015TANY01	160199
151	Markus Lim	2016LIMM01	160201
152	Jeremy Chua Jun Jie	2015JIEJ02	160478
153	Toh Guan Rong	2015RONG01	160597
154	Muhd Syafiq Bin Sa'at	2012SAAT01	160833
155	Lee Zheng Xuan	2016XUAN01	160845
156	Foo Wei Qi	2013QIFO01	161270
157	Chua Sheng He	2012HECH01	161916
158	Peter Goh	2016GOHP01	162047
159	Brendan Andrew Hendricks	2016HEND02	162462
160	Woon Jun Wei	2013WEIW01	162715
161	Ho Jia Zhen	2015ZHEN01	162891
162	Phylicia Chung Min	2015MINP01	163132
163	Kok Chee Hong	2015HONG01	163933
164	Jay Sim	2016SIMJ01	163978
165	Starrfield Fun	2016FUNS01	164261
166	Chang Hong Liang	2016LIAN02	164269
167	Glenn Tan Jing Peng	2009JING01	164518
168	Chia Meng Leong	2009LEON01	164937
169	Deanson Choo	2016CHOO01	165051
170	Wong Yong Zhe	2015ZHEW01	165453
171	Wong Sun Yu	2015YUWO01	165756
172	Ernest Seng Rong Qing	2016QING01	165943
173	Liu Wenxin	2015WENX01	166390
174	Lucas Foo Chuan Bin	2014BINL01	166941
175	Lee Cheng Yong	2013YONG01	167163
176	Tan Ting Rui	2015RUIT01	167353
177	Lau Jun Jie	2015JIEL01	167624
178	Muhamad Rauuf Bin Bahanan	2011BAHA01	167943
179	Ryan Kam	2009KAMR01	167976
180	Jazmine Kong Kit Min	2015MINJ01	168195
181	Chiang Wen Soon	2013SOON01	168702
182	Zoelle Kwan Ying Ying	2013YING01	169182
183	Muhammad Bazil Bin Mohamed Ibrahim	2009IBRA01	169327
184	Adam Rasydan bin Rohaizad	2015ROHA01	169720
185	Xander Lim Dao Han	2016HANX01	170173
186	Mohamed Faris	2016FARI02	170344
187	Poon Jia Qi	2015QIPO01	170486
188	Ralph Danil Wong	2016WONG03	170538
189	Ong Qianwei	2011QIAN01	170623
190	Ryan Oh	2015OHRY01	170854
191	Darrell Lim	2014LIMD01	171171
192	Sean Aw Xu Zhe	2016ZHES01	171702
193	David Ang	2012ANGD01	172036
194	Ryan Wee Wai Meng	2015MENG01	172057
195	Ng Kangzhe	2016KANG02	172197
196	Liu Yuxing	2016YUXI01	172208
197	Noel Lim	2015LIMN01	172281
198	Muhamad Syahril bin Sanap	2011SANA01	172361
199	Muhammad Ariff bin Mohammad Salemi	2016SALE02	172729
200	Sean Lee	2016LEES01	173002
201	Evan Lim	2015LIME01	173246
202	Andre Lim	2015LIMA01	173332
203	Utsah Kapoor	2015KAPO03	173510
204	Muhammad Irham Fathin	2009FATH01	173821
205	Mohamed Farhan	2016FARH01	174347
206	Simon Lin	2013LINS03	174382
207	Benedict Lim	2016LIMB01	174457
208	Tan Kui Yuan Junius	2009JUNI01	174627
209	Wei Lai	2009LAIW01	175345
210	Sanjay Menon	2015MENO03	175413
211	Ang An-Sel	2016ANSE01	175483
212	Amrin Taufan	2012TAUF01	175567
213	Ethan Tay	2014TAYE01	175654
214	Amirul Syafiq Bin Mohamed Faizul	2015FAIZ01	175948
215	Nathaniel Wong	2011WONG01	175975
216	Jovan Lim Junheng	2015JUNH01	175980
217	Jovan Tan Jia Jun	2016JUNJ03	176068
218	Darren Koh Yuan Zhi	2015ZHID01	176078
219	Ho Inn Jong Jereme	2015JERE01	176103
220	Lee Wen Yeong	2015YEON01	177425
221	Tang Kay Kit Benjamin	2009BENJ01	177521
222	Cheryl Ma Ying Shuang	2009YING01	177932
223	Melvin Wee	2010WEEM01	177979
224	Johnatton	2015JOHN04	178072
225	Ranjith Vijayan	2015VIJA01	178149
226	Muhammad Rausyan Bin Mdmor	2009RAUS01	178325
227	Soong Weng Wei	2009WENG02	178570
228	Ram Prakash	2010PRAK01	178725
229	Neal Chia	2016CHIA01	178749
230	Toh Hong Xiang	2014XIAN02	178976
231	Ryan Tay Jia Jian	2009JIAN02	178990
232	Fazli Yazid	2016YAZI01	179020
233	Liang Shi Yi	2011YILI01	179227
234	Chua Jun Jie	2015JIEC01	179240
235	Shaun Nicholas Alvar	2009ALVA01	179957
236	Chan Ze Feng	2012FENG02	180305
237	Nicholas Wong Jia Hao	2015HAON01	180344
238	Sean Gabriel Javier Relampagos	2016RELA01	180389
239	Liang Zhen Yang	2015YANG03	180605
240	Tan Soo Han	2015HANT01	180721
241	Divyeshwaren	2015DIVY01	180941
242	Danza Seah Ming Zhe	2014ZHED01	180952
243	Goh Kai Joon	2016JOON01	181164
244	Muhammad Akid Bin Abdul Rahim	2010RAHI01	181826
245	Lim Shae Siang	2016SIAN01	182204
246	Ryan Chen Fan Yee	2016YEER01	182261
247	Ryan Lee Hongyi	2015HONG02	182408
248	Winni Cao	2013CAOW01	182442
249	Arshad Ali	2015ALIA01	182608
250	Tan Chee Shong	2009SHON01	182701
251	Zhang Lei	2016LEIZ01	182782
252	Lui Wen Han	2010HANL01	182911
253	Tachihara Mikio	2014MIKI01	183158
254	Felix Lee Xu Jian	2014JIAN03	183213
255	Cheryl Chen Miao Jing	2015JING01	183814
256	Gabriel Goh Jun Jie	2009JUNJ01	183837
257	Arnold Leow	2015LEOW01	184051
258	Darren Lim	2016LIMD01	184733
259	James Lim Bing Jie	2015JIEJ01	184908
260	Jonathan Kho Ming Jun	2016JUNJ02	184996
261	Kong Hao Ming Sean	2016SEAN01	185052
262	Mishaal Elmamoun	2013ELMA01	185311
263	Jonathan Tan Suun Eu	2016EUJO01	185928
264	Muhammad Shafiq Bin Zakaria	2015ZAKA01	186127
265	Malvin Singh	2009SING07	186337
266	Michael Wong	2015WONG01	186463
267	Ng Yong Kang	2015KANG03	186731
268	Tan Zen Sheen	2013SHEE01	187154
269	Lowell Tan	2016TANL01	187233
270	An Kang Ooi	2015OOIA01	187255
271	Jonas Chow	2009CHOW01	187328
272	Chua Tze Chuan	2015CHUA01	187741
273	Jeffrey Chan Zhong Ping	2014PING01	187795
274	Bertrand Wee Ren Chong	2013CHON01	188773
275	Johann Lau Khai Feng	2015FENG01	188905
276	Kaven Tan Keng Heng	2015HENG01	189489
277	Wong Sun Yee	2016YEEW01	190087
278	Nai Jia En Justin	2013JUST01	190607
279	Wong Swee Meng	2015MENG02	191307
280	Jonathan Quek Yee Shian	2015SHIA01	191384
281	Soo Keng Yang Brayden	2016BRAY01	191650
282	Wong Chong Wei	2016WEIW01	191804
283	Tan Pek Nan John	2009JOHN01	192103
284	Tan Peng Hong Everett	2016EVER01	192271
285	Jovan Tong Chang Wei	2015WEIJ02	192386
286	Dev Deepak	2015DEEP01	192661
287	Eugene Aldridge	2010ALDR01	193502
288	Amos Chan Jun Ming	2014MING01	193695
289	Yusuf Rais Bin Zamzam	2011ZAMZ02	194028
290	Benjamin Lim	2015LIMB01	194125
291	Nio Kwan	2014KWAN01	194590
292	Matthew Tan	2013TANM01	194902
293	Daniel Teo Yi Wei	2015WEID02	195323
294	Lim Zeng Kit	2013KITL01	195349
295	Darrel Lim Cheng Yu	2009CHEN08	195488
296	Jerrick Tong Yi Jun	2016JUNJ01	195547
297	Nicholas Toh	2016TOHN01	196252
298	Dillera Russell Saldua	2016SALD01	196515
299	Justine Chia Zuo Ken	2009CHIA02	196836
300	Glen Goh Wee Zhuan	2015ZHUA01	197042
301	Joshua Wong Jun Kai	2016KAIJ01	197260
302	Trevor Ng Yu Hong	2009HONG02	197731
303	Teo Meng Kai	2016KAIT01	198012
304	Mei Ling Fam	2014FAMM01	198067
305	Marcus Yang Juan Hun	2014HUNM01	198482
306	Kavis Tan Keng Kai	2015KAIK01	199196
307	Jayden Ang	2016ANGJ01	199544
308	Fiona Lee Ying	2009YING02	200433
309	Muhammad Harith Bin Johari	2012JOHA01	200928
310	Bryan Chong	2014CHON01	201266
311	Jaren Chia Zuo Que	2009CHIA01	201413
312	Juin Chang	2015CHAN02	201443
313	Aung Khant Min	2015MINA01	201477
314	Isaiah Avery Pavia	2015PAVI01	201544
315	Teo Yong Kang	2015KANG04	201567
316	Muhammad Ilman Fahmi	2009FAHM01	202058
317	Mikhail Sufyan Furtado	2016FURT01	202380
318	Ivan Ong	2015ONGI01	202607
319	Aden Chan Jun Yi	2014YIAD01	202617
320	Gao Yu Chen	2009CHEN09	202679
321	Abdul Halim Bin Mohd Ali	2009HALI01	202679
322	You Hong	2009HONG03	202679
323	Jacky Wee Jian Wei	2009JIAN01	202679
324	Carissa Lim	2009LIMC01	202679
325	Christen Mark	2009MARK01	202679
326	Zhang Shi Qi	2009QIZH01	202679
327	Angela Au Rui Qi	2009RUIQ01	202679
328	Jonathan Tan	2009TANJ01	202679
329	Zhang Wei	2009WEIZ01	202679
330	Vadeelada Wongviset	2009WONG02	202679
331	Zheng Xiao Xia	2009XIAZ01	202679
332	Arnold Teo Xin Zhe	2009XINZ01	202679
333	Eugene Hong Yao Wei	2009YAOW01	202679
334	Wu Jia Yi	2009YIWU01	202679
335	Ismail Hadi Bin Zamzam	2011ZAMZ01	202679
336	Abhiroop Bansal	2015BANS02	202679
337	Gerald Leong Wei Jin	2016JING01	202679


remind me to never do this again, or learn sql :/


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Feb 24, 2016)

top 100 people with most podiums? on wca it says only like top 10 

EDIT: also can someone explain to me how the score system works for that?? it seems you get more points for 1st place, i'd expect everything to be 1 point tho..


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 24, 2016)

yoinneroid said:


> remind me to never do this again, or learn sql :/



Wut you did this by hand?


----------



## Mollerz (Feb 24, 2016)

Antonie faz fan said:


> top 100 people with most podiums? on wca it says only like top 10
> 
> EDIT: also can someone explain to me how the score system works for that?? it seems you get more points for 1st place, i'd expect everything to be 1 point tho..



It's not done on a points system. Firstly it ranks you by how many gold medals you have, if you tie with someone, it drops down to your number of silver medals, if that is equal, it then drops down to your number of bronzes. If you are equal on all three, of course you tie. As you can see in the top 10, Erik is first with 428 golds, 248 silver and 149 bronze. Imagine there exists a competitor that has 400 gold medals, 5,000 silver medals and 10,000 bronze medals. This person would still be ranked below Erik, even though he has thousands more medals, until he overtook the amount of golds he has. To be honest, I've never seen a medal table that doesn't work this way.


----------



## yoinneroid (Feb 24, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Wut you did this by hand?



Did it by excel, which I can't figure out how to do it efficiently.
There must be an efficient way though.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Feb 24, 2016)

Mollerz said:


> It's not done on a points system. Firstly it ranks you by how many gold medals you have, if you tie with someone, it drops down to your number of silver medals, if that is equal, it then drops down to your number of bronzes. If you are equal on all three, of course you tie. As you can see in the top 10, Erik is first with 428 golds, 248 silver and 149 bronze. Imagine there exists a competitor that has 400 gold medals, 5,000 silver medals and 10,000 bronze medals. This person would still be ranked below Erik, even though he has thousands more medals, until he overtook the amount of golds he has. To be honest, I've never seen a medal table that doesn't work this way.



I have seen others that work like this but i thought that they were the only ones like that, to me it would make more sense to rank gold is 3 points silver is 2 and bronze is 1. but whatever thats just me xd.


----------



## Lid (Feb 24, 2016)

Antonie faz fan said:


> top 100 people with most podiums? on wca it says only like top 10



You barely made it ....


Spoiler: Top 101 podiums (=50 or more "golds")





```
WCAid		1st	2nd	3rd	4th	tot	name, country

2005AKKE01	428	248	149	108	933	Erik Akkersdijk, Netherlands
2008BARA01	403	232	133	78	846	Bence Barát, Hungary
2009ZEMD01	255	45	25	11	336	Feliks Zemdegs, Australia
2007COHE01	226	101	45	37	409	Dan Cohen, USA
2006HALC01	188	51	46	40	325	Michał Halczuk, Poland
2007HESS01	187	107	51	34	379	Rowe Hessler, USA
2006BUUS01	179	121	80	53	433	Henrik Buus Aagaard, Denmark
2007VALK01	151	118	59	62	390	Mats Valk, Netherlands
2008AURO01	146	166	160	124	596	Sébastien Auroux, Germany
2005BATI01	144	139	84	44	411	Milán Baticz, Hungary
2009YAUR01	138	130	58	45	371	Robert Yau, United Kingdom
2007NAKA03	138	64	37	23	262	Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Japan
2010BREC01	126	80	57	45	308	John Brechon, USA
2011NARA02	120	49	35	21	225	Bhargav Narasimhan, India
2008WEST02	119	72	61	31	283	Simon Westlund, Sweden
2008SEAR01	119	43	16	11	189	Anthony Brooks, USA
2010UTOM01	114	44	29	14	201	Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Indonesia
2011MATA01	112	46	26	17	201	Jorge Castillo Matas, Spain
2009SHEP01	111	89	87	62	349	Daniel Sheppard, United Kingdom
2009BARB01	110	24	13	5	152	Gabriel Dechichi Barbar, Brazil
2012KALE01	109	97	55	27	288	Przemysław Kaleta, Poland
2007GUIM01	108	76	32	18	234	Pedro Santos Guimarães, Brazil
2009PLES01	106	55	34	38	233	Michał Pleskowicz, Poland
2008COUR01	104	105	82	102	393	François Courtès, France
2007SUNT01	103	46	39	29	217	Timothy Sun, USA
2010BENT01	101	160	147	116	524	Jan Bentlage, Germany
2007CINO01	101	79	92	72	344	Rafael Werneck Cinoto, Brazil
2009LIUE01	100	84	63	38	285	Evan Liu, USA
2009DIEC01	98	76	50	50	274	Cornelius Dieckmann, Germany
2005KOCZ01	96	72	46	25	239	István Kocza, Hungary
2007HASH01	96	31	26	15	168	Takao Hashimoto (橋本貴夫), Japan
2004GALL02	94	99	93	92	378	Clément Gallet, France
2010GARC02	93	47	43	18	201	Carlos Méndez García-Barroso, Spain
2009OLSO01	92	83	55	41	271	Christopher Olson, USA
2008ANDE02	92	49	43	25	209	Oscar Roth Andersen, Denmark
2011CUBA02	90	57	23	11	181	Ernesto Gutiérrez Cuba, Peru
2012MCNE01	88	100	29	12	229	Jayden McNeill, Australia
2012RUPE01	88	74	43	27	232	Akash Rupela, India
2009BOZS01	87	97	60	53	297	Hunor Bózsing, Hungary
2008JONG03	86	58	60	31	235	Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Korea
2004KRIG01	83	76	72	57	288	Gunnar Krig, Sweden
2008OLLE01	83	75	68	41	267	Alexander Olleta del Molino, Spain
2005VANH01	83	27	10	8	128	Anssi Vanhala, Finland
2008LINE02	82	60	44	40	226	Edward Lin, USA
2008HANK01	82	49	31	19	181	Kanneti Sae Han (คันธ์เนตี แซ่ห่าน), France
2012COST01	80	59	33	26	198	Kevin Costello III, USA
2010CORM02	80	54	52	20	206	Louis Cormier, Canada
2006ORLA01	76	14	7	8	105	Bernett Orlando, India
2013CONT01	75	55	37	29	196	Oscar Alberto Ceballos Contreras, Venezuela
2011GRIT01	74	24	14	13	125	Oleg Gritsenko, Russia
2005REYN01	73	92	83	102	350	Tim Reynolds, USA
2010WUIF01	73	55	30	30	188	Yi-Fan Wu (吳亦凡), Taiwan
2008YOUN02	73	50	45	29	197	Michael Young, USA
2011KOWA01	73	19	2	5	99	Marcin Kowalczyk, Poland
2007VALL01	70	57	47	29	203	Breandan Vallance, United Kingdom
2011CHAP01	68	57	29	20	174	José Leonardo Chaparro Prieto, Colombia
2008TAKA01	68	34	40	32	174	Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平), Japan
2006OKAY01	68	23	19	21	131	Yohei Oka (岡要平), Japan
2008VIRO01	67	70	52	38	227	Philippe Virouleau, France
2010CANT02	66	50	43	31	190	Antoine Cantin, Canada
2010ARBO01	66	28	21	8	123	Morten Arborg, Norway
2010KIPA01	65	37	39	40	181	Jakub Kipa, Poland
2010CHEN20	65	22	10	12	109	Lin Chen (陈霖), China
2009ORTI01	64	44	34	28	170	Daniel Gracia Ortiz, Spain
2012WESC01	64	34	20	18	136	Lucas Wesche, Germany
2010APAG01	64	27	29	15	135	Richard Jay S. Apagar, Philippines
2009HAYS01	63	19	20	9	111	Kevin Hays, USA
2009MORI05	62	71	42	27	202	Paolo Moriello, Italy
2007PERG01	61	60	59	69	249	Olivér Perge, Hungary
2009LIAN03	61	45	21	9	136	Chester Lian, Malaysia
2012ZABR01	60	84	54	58	256	Ivan Zabrodin, Russia
2008CIRN01	60	27	14	7	108	Fabrizio Cirnigliaro, Italy
2011PAAV01	60	19	15	19	113	Niko Paavilainen, Finland
2011SANC02	60	10	11	5	86	Dario Roa Sánchez, Spain
2010TANE01	59	61	45	28	193	Gaurav Taneja, India
2008LIKA01	59	36	29	17	141	Kailong Li (李开隆), China
2011BILC01	58	51	52	45	206	Ihor Bilchenko (Ігор Більченко), Ukraine
2010WANG07	58	41	48	41	188	Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪), China
2009CONT01	58	29	33	11	131	Giovanni Contardi, Italy
2009WANG13	58	26	27	23	134	Yuxuan Wang (王宇轩), China
2008MAND01	57	29	25	29	140	Nikhil Mande, India
2011AMOR01	57	25	21	12	115	David Remolina Amórtegui, Colombia
2011SAKO01	56	50	52	45	203	Corey Sakowski, USA
2013JOKI01	56	47	17	13	133	Kim Jokinen, Finland
2010KRYU01	56	27	15	10	108	Dmitry Kryuzban, Russia
2010VYNN01	56	26	25	16	123	Ivan Vynnyk (Іван Винник), Ukraine
2011ZALE02	55	48	64	38	205	Marcin Zalewski, Poland
2012WOLN01	55	42	36	35	168	Jakub Wolniewicz, Poland
2004CHAM01	54	49	16	16	135	Edouard Chambon, France
2008BAOY01	54	41	27	35	157	Ting Sheng Bao Yang, Spain
2008MORE02	53	67	66	50	236	Hippolyte Moreau, France
2005ZOLN01	53	56	46	36	191	Tomasz Żołnowski, Poland
2007HUGH01	52	58	21	23	154	Mike Hughey, USA
2011SHAH01	52	30	15	7	104	Dharmesh Shahu, India
2008PADL01	52	25	23	32	132	Piotr Michał Padlewski, Poland
2011KNOT01	51	55	60	58	224	Wojciech Knott, Poland
2003VAND01	50	77	54	52	233	Lars Vandenbergh, Belgium
2008PIAU01	50	56	51	34	191	Antoine Piau, France
2009ZHAN53	50	42	30	27	149	Weixing Zhang (张炜星), China
2012PATE01	50	34	25	24	133	Antonie Paterakis, Greece
2007ENDR01	50	5	1	3	59	Marcell Endrey, Hungary
```


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 24, 2016)

Antonie faz fan said:


> I have seen others that work like this but i thought that they were the only ones like that, to me it would make more sense to rank gold is 3 points silver is 2 and bronze is 1. but whatever thats just me xd.


3,2,1 is so much better/fairer. Most medal tables look really dumb because of the sorting by gold. There's always the guy with 1 gold and nothing else, above a guy with 10 silvers and 27 bronzes. But that's the way it was done a hundred years ago, so the sports authorities won't go about changing it now!


----------



## the super cuber (Feb 25, 2016)

Can anyone please give top 100 people in the world in sum of 2x2, pyraminx and skewb single? 

I have an official sub 2.3 in each of these so I wanna see what I get


----------



## DuffyEdge (Feb 25, 2016)

kinch2002 said:


> 3,2,1 is so much better/fairer. Most medal tables look really dumb because of the sorting by gold. There's always the guy with 1 gold and nothing else, above a guy with 10 silvers and 27 bronzes. But that's the way it was done a hundred years ago, so the sports authorities won't go about changing it now!



I completely agree. I think the WCA could easily change it to a points system. We're hardly a sports authority 



the super cuber said:


> Can anyone please give top 100 people in the world in sum of 2x2, pyraminx and skewb single?
> 
> I have an official sub 2.3 in each of these so I wanna see what I get



You can use Evan's sum of ranks program


----------



## DGCubes (Feb 29, 2016)

My question from a while ago seems to have been misunderstood. I asked: what is the most events anyone has competed in who has not competed in 3x3? These are not two separate questions; I actually mean, "What is the greatest number of events that one person has competed in where none of those events is 3x3?" Obviously the largest possible now is 17 (although maybe more if former events are included), but I believe there is nobody on the One Event Missing list who is lacking 3x3.


----------



## Wilhelm (Feb 29, 2016)

Top 100 Podium per Competition?


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 1, 2016)

I broke my streak finally, and I'm curious where the final streak stands in the modern competitive field.

Stat request:

Who are the top people for longest 4x4x4 BLD success streak?


----------



## Lid (Mar 1, 2016)

Here's a list with everyone that have atleast a 4 streak on 4x4x4 blind: (this list ignores DNSs)


Spoiler: List





```
2016-03-01 @ 21:15:08
Event: 4x4 blindfolded (444bf)
Speed: Success
####	--WCAid--	 best curr subs dnf total
   1	2003HARD01	   10    0   31  19   50	Chris Hardwick, USA
   2	2005KOCZ01	    8    2   87  53  140	István Kocza, Hungary
   3	2009LIAN03	    8    1   20  25   45	Chester Lian, Malaysia
   4	2008BERG04	    7    1   18  17   35	Mats Bergsten, Sweden
   5	2007ENDR01	    6    0   22  21   43	Marcell Endrey, Hungary
   6	2007HUGH01	    6    0   34  32   66	Mike Hughey, USA
   7	2010BENT01	    6    0   34  54   88	Jan Bentlage, Germany
   8	2012KAMA01	+   6    6    8   4   12	Liliya Kamaltdinova, Russia
   9	2008CIRN01	    5    0   32  33   65	Fabrizio Cirnigliaro, Italy
  10	2011RHEI01	    5    0    6  12   18	Emanuel Rheinert, Germany
  11	2012POHL01	    5    1   23  60   83	Andreas Pohl, Germany
  12	2014UKEY01	    5    1    7   2    9	Mayur Ukey, India
  13	2007HABE01	    4    1   19  16   35	Tim Habermaas, Germany
  14	2007JIPT01	    4    0   19  25   44	Kai Jiptner, Germany
  15	2008UENO01	+   4    4   10  12   22	Shuto Ueno (上野柊斗), Japan
  16	2009OKAY01	    4    1   21  24   45	Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭), Japan
  17	2010DAVI06	    4    0    9  13   22	Julian David, Canada
  18	2010UTOM01	    4    0    9  11   20	Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Indonesia
  19	2010VERE01	    4    0    8  20   28	Manu Vereecken, Belgium
  20	2011GRIT01	    4    2   36  28   64	Oleg Gritsenko, Russia
  21	2011MIKE01	    4    3   14  14   28	Brandon Mikel, USA
  22	2012ARTH01	    4    0   21  27   48	Noah Arthurs, USA
  23	2012FROS01	    4    0   23  42   65	Oliver Frost, United Kingdom
  24	2013LOYK01	+   4    4    5  14   19	Nikita Loyko, Belarus

+ = ongoing
best = best streak
curr = current streak
subs = successes in this case
dnf = DNFs!
total = total tries
```


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks, Lid! It's exciting to see that I'm still on the board for success streak. That is until others really start going for it, too (the incentive is still to be fast, but lots of people can do both now).


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Who's the fastest person (in terms of sum of ranks) who's never had a NR/CR/WR?


----------



## Isaac Lai (Mar 2, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Who's the fastest person (in terms of sum of ranks) who's never had a NR/CR/WR?



Mitch Lane.


----------



## Cale S (Mar 2, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> Mitch Lane.



He had an NR for like an hour haha


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 2, 2016)

Cale S said:


> He had an NR for like an hour haha



Then there's me lol. But yes, Mitch never had any NR's


----------



## the super cuber (Mar 2, 2016)

updated bld sum of ranks top 100 please

thanks


----------



## Ninja Storm (Mar 3, 2016)

Does anyone know the retention of cubers throughout the years? For example, how many cubers from 2012 went to competitions in 2013/2014/2015?


----------



## SirWaffle (Mar 3, 2016)

Cale S said:


> He had an NR for like an hour haha



what NR did he have for an hour?


----------



## Cale S (Mar 3, 2016)

SirWaffle said:


> what NR did he have for an hour?



He tied the 4.64 skewb average, but Kennan got 4.60 NR and then 3.76 NAR on the same day


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 6, 2016)

If your name is highlighted in green, it means that you are BLD nemesis-free. Only 5 competitors in this club at the moment 
The other person who is BLD nemesis-free is Roman Strahkov. He isn't in the top 100 because he doesn't have a 3BLD mean yet. His total is 837 (41+6+1+62+727)



Spoiler: Sum of BLD ranks




RankPersonRegionSum3BLD4BLD5BLDMultiBLD3BLD mean1Kaijun Lin (林恺俊)China15128222Grzegorz JałochaPoland28853483Marcell EndreyHungary321144674Marcin KowalczykPoland3321217115Oliver FrostUnited Kingdom5724127236Gianfranco HuanquiPeru7432144337Noah ArthursUSA811216262258Oleg GritsenkoRussia933211715289Zane CarneyAustralia106263212102610Cale SchoonUSA1095036133711Ainesh SevellarajaMalaysia122331021203812Marcin ZalewskiPoland12551540541113Tomoyuki Hiraide (平出智之)Japan132432323113214Mark BoyanowskiUSA13753331153515Gabriel Alejandro Orozco CasillasMexico15392955213916Tim WongUSA15734354893117Shivam BansalIndia161272871161918Hari AnirudhIndia16321614982419Taku Yanai (矢内拓)Japan164142622841820Abhijeet GhodgaonkarIndia16855145375721Linus FreszGermany18046810575922Riley WooUSA211164286472023Janne LehtimäkiFinland216591756246024Sebastiano TrontoItaly218134464702725Andreas PohlGermany230522220756126Daniel SheppardUnited Kingdom2531051391910727Angel LimUSA253195463922528Anton RostovikovRussia255355969712129Corey SakowskiUSA265883436664130Jakob KoglerAustria268914129297831Hongbin Chang (常宏彬)China27866857384632Yuxin Wang (王宇欣)China2812089130123033Kabyanil TalukdarIndia28165518430634Xin Shi (石欣)China282576567494435Witali BułatowPoland287905145277436Muhammad Iril Khairul AnamIndonesia2893175372811837Kai JiptnerGermany298814858407138Callum Hales-JeppUnited Kingdom3061332718517739Liliya KamaltdinovaRussia3172946721482240Yu Nakajima (中島悠)Japan3207331151346741Chester LianMalaysia3401217051188042Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호)Korea3471781871451743István KoczaHungary3541326630388844Andrey IvanovRussia355658464934945Bence BarátHungary3715078951123646Dmitry KaryakinRussia37216225165911047Olli VikstedtFinland3757957321139448Yucheng Chen (陈裕铖)China37910840943410349Tom NelsonNew Zealand3891503998327050Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)Japan3945645242115851François CourtèsFrance4031107153868352Matthew SheerinUnited Kingdom4088324137920953Nikhil MandeIndia41411882525310954Vincent Hartanto UtomoIndonesia42011943112638355Feliks ZemdegsAustralia4467518811878556Rafał GuzewiczPoland45014758437612657Aldo FeandriIndonesia4621226889919258Ville SeppänenFinland4647036192964359Antoine CantinCanada46987126851076460Mike HugheyUSA48015774357813661Walter Pereira Rodrigues de SouzaBrazil489102931246510562Sebastian WerbGermany49611261809414963Brandon MikelUSA49819472427411664Oleksandr Ivanchak (Олександр Іванчак)Ukraine505581371621004865Julian DavidCanada546130495018013766Vojtěch DvořákCzech Republic5477430460466367Simon WestlundSweden54816692688313968Tomas KristianssonSweden550103218113239369Matteo ColomboItaly5506719253677270Mats BergstenSweden55318864617216871Evan LiuUSA56117386829612472Timothy SunUSA57215876571909173Tim HabermaasGermany57628183392514874Gregor BillingGermany585381621491716575Manu VereeckenBelgium598214797010513076Roberto Antonio Ocmin BaráybarPeru6044366184361477Jan BentlageGermany611249633110616278Akash RupelaIndia616113951741617379Roberto BentivoglioItaly6191361041844515080Shiori Sato (佐藤詩織)Japan622148196184266881Artem SavosikBelarus6429612018412811482Jianyu Que (阙剑宇)China646282731151834783Ivo BakkerNetherlands647971451841398284Amos Tay Swee HuiMalaysia64982301842995485Chunjie Shan (单淳劼)China65248201843712986Tomoki Kubo (久保友樹)Japan6561921228415410487Diego Bojunga MeneghettiBrazil66336366184433488Gabriel Dechichi BarbarBrazil67142366184176289Yehude Rudy Canaza ApazaPeru6741526710723111790Deni MintsaevRussia685187998813517691Dennis StrehlauGermany68616073496733792Lucas WescheGermany70017913910416311593Cornelius DieckmannGermany7059913414422010894Sei Sugama (洲鎌星)Japan7161171131732328195Berta García ParraSpain71878366184484296Adrian LehmannGermany72237981843703397Jia-Hong Lu (陸嘉宏)Taiwan74744366184975698Anton Krokhmal (Антон Крохмаль)Ukraine75922116110513713599Pedro Santos GuimarãesBrazil759153148184146128100Fakhri RaihaanIndonesia76021197128182142


----------



## Username (Mar 6, 2016)

Who are the lowest ranked (as in sum of average ranks) people with no nemesies? Thought about this when Rob posted the BLD nemesis thingy above


----------



## supercavitation (Mar 9, 2016)

Based on a discussion with Michael Gottlieb:

Top 100 for OH avg to 2H avg ratio?


----------



## shadowslice e (Mar 9, 2016)

supercavitation said:


> Based on a discussion with Michael Gottlieb:
> 
> Top 100 for OH avg to 2H avg ratio?



I bet you that Antoine Catin and Phil Yu are in the top 10


----------



## turtwig (Mar 9, 2016)

People that do OH but not TH? And the fastest one?


----------



## Isaac Lai (Mar 9, 2016)

supercavitation said:


> Based on a discussion with Michael Gottlieb:
> 
> Top 100 for OH avg to 2H avg ratio?


https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013KOWA04 This guy could be first.


----------



## WayneMigraine (Mar 9, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013KOWA04 This guy could be first.



Andrew Nathenson's ratio is lower than his https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011NATH02, I doubt this is the lowest though


----------



## ottozing (Mar 10, 2016)

WayneMigraine said:


> Andrew Nathenson's ratio is lower than his https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011NATH02, I doubt this is the lowest though



https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009SUKH01


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 15, 2016)

Sorry if this has been done, but I can't find it:
Quintiles (or deciles or percentiles, but quintiles make sense to me) for all events? I don't have the right tools to efficiently crunch the data. I can do it, but I suspect somebody out there has the tools to do it very easily. The information I'm looking for is like this, but for the rest of the events:

4x4 Average
WR: 26.0
Top 20%: 0:56.9
40%: 1:11.3
60%: 1:27.8
80%: 1:55.0
Slowest official: 8:03.1

It just makes a better benchmark than saying "if my best 3x3 time were official, I would rank 24,804th in the world."


----------



## Kit Clement (Mar 21, 2016)

Updated at the request of TheBeard™.



Spoiler: Most US States Competed in




*Competitor**Number of Competitions**1*Kit Clement20Bob Burton20*3*Tim Reynolds17Anthony Brooks17Christopher Olson17Brandon Mikel17*7*Ryan DeLine16*8*Walker Welch15Shelley Chang15Takao Hashimoto (橋本貴夫)15Dan Cohen15*12*Jim Mertens14Adam Zamora14Rowe Hessler14Tyson Mao (毛台勝)14Shaden Smith14*17*Evan Liu13Corey Sakowski13Bruce Norskog13Dave Campbell13Chester Lian13Sreeram Venkatarao13*23*AJ Blair12James Hildreth12Jeremy Fleischman12Kian Barry12Felix Lee12Chris Hardwick12John Brechon12Joshua Feran12David Woner12Pavan Ravindra12*33*Mike Hughey11Ethan Crislip11Jaclyn Sawler11James LaChance11Chris Krueger11Shane Rowland11Timothy Sun11Dan Selzer11Phil Yu11Waris Ali11Kennan LeJeune11*44*Nathan Dwyer10Lauren Klemz10Tristan Wright10Bobby D'Angelo10Kyle Barry10Ryan Olson10John Tamanas10Anthony Hsu10Rebecca Hughey10Marie Hughey10Noah Arthurs10Kevin Hays10Aina Hashimoto (橋本愛那)10Leyan Lo10Kevin Costello III10Jason Baum10Lucas Etter10*61*Mark Boyanowski9Andy Smith9Andrew Hwang9Aaron Abramowitz9Quentin McLean9Sam Boyles9Gavin Nelson9Chris Tran9Daniel Hayes9Brian Brooks9Kevin Zhou9Justin Jaffray9Carson Penticuff9Frank Morris9Livia Kleiner9Keaton Ellis9Andy Huang9Eric Zhao9Justin Mallari9Zach Goldman9Brandon Satterstrom9Mike Kotch9Ian Winokur9Bryan Logan9Damian Bias9Henry Savich9Chris Braiedy9Drew Brads9*89*Weston Mizumoto8Michael Young8Andy Denney8Devin Corr-Robinett8Clark Cheng8Joe Epstein8Jackson Warley8Casey Pernsteiner8Matthew Bahner8Alex Ozer8Arthur Adams8Dan Dzoan8Lucas Garron8Michael Gottlieb8Chris Dzoan8Ravi Fernando8Shotaro Makisumi (牧角章太郎)8Daniel Lo8Myles Casanas8Jonah Crosby8Collin Burns8Daniel Rose-Levine8Adomous Wright8Andrew Ricci8Blake Thompson8Christopher Resendiz8Kate Sosik8James Donahue8Ilkyoo Choi (최일규)8Mike Stewart8Samantha Raskind8Brandon Delacruz8Julianna Bennett8Louis Cormier8Alese Devin8Zachary Nikolaus8Phillip Lewicki8Dylan Hughlett8Daniel Kottenstette8Jasmine Lee8Peter Still8






Spoiler: R Code





```
results = read.csv("WCA_export_Results.tsv", sep="\t", encoding="UTF-8")
competitions = read.csv("WCA_export_Competitions.tsv", sep="\t", encoding="UTF-8")
competitionsUSA = competitions[competitions$countryId == "USA",]

competitionsUSA_list = competitionsUSA$id

resultsUSA = results[results$competitionId %in% competitionsUSA_list,]

competitionsUSA$State = lapply(strsplit(as.character(competitionsUSA$cityName), ", "), "[", 2)

mergedtable = merge(competitionsUSA, resultsUSA, by.x = 'id', by.y = 'competitionId')
mergedtable = mergedtable[mergedtable$id != "FMCUSA2014",]
mergedtable = mergedtable[mergedtable$id != "FMCUSA2015",]

countstates = function(name) {
  dummy = mergedtable[mergedtable$personName == as.character(name),]
  number = length(unique(dummy$State))
  return(number)
}

competitors = as.character(unique(mergedtable$personName))
numComps = sapply(competitors, countstates) #really slow
outTable = as.data.frame(cbind(competitors, numComps))
outTable = outTable[order(-numComps),]
outTable$competitors = as.character(outTable$competitors)

con <- file("outTable.csv", open="w", encoding="UTF-8")
write.table(outTable, con, sep=",",row.names=FALSE)
close(con)
```


----------



## Mikel (Mar 21, 2016)

Kit Clement said:


> Updated at the request of TheBeard™.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've always liked this stat. I'll be moving to 18 states after KCubing 2016!


----------



## Kit Clement (Mar 21, 2016)

Requested by Jay.



Spoiler: Fastest first sub-1min 3x3x3 blindfolded singles




*Name**Time* *1*Chuang Zhou (周闯)31.81*2*Daniel Chudecki34.88*3*Jayden McNeill38.35*4*Martial Bonarek40.28*5*Zane Carney40.68*6*Yuki Yamamoto (山本祐輝)42.00*7*Roman Strakhov42.03*8*Gabriel Dechichi Barbar42.72*9*Anton Rostovikov42.84*10*Amos Tay Swee Hui43.00*11*Bence Barát43.78*12*John Edison Ubaldo44.38*13*Gianfranco Huanqui46.24*14*Ainesh Sevellaraja46.27Janne Lehtimäki46.27*16*Ragil Setyadi46.34*17*Matthew Hollinger47.05*18*Taku Yanai (矢内拓)47.78*19*Noah Arthurs47.88*20*Reynaldo Mape Jr.48.00*21*Marcin Kowalczyk48.02*22*Feliks Zemdegs48.13*23*Hongbin Chang (常宏彬)48.18*24*Simon Lim48.19*25*Asier Cardoso Sánchez48.36*26*Witali Bułatow48.46*27*Aron Puddy-Mathew48.47*28*Cale Schoon48.53*29*Gabriel Alejandro Orozco Casillas48.68*30*Marcell Endrey48.90*31*Glenn Mark Salgado49.13*32*Daniel Sheppard49.19*33*Adrian Lehmann49.30*34*Jakob Kogler49.55*35*Francisco Javier Lemes Sáez49.72*36*Vojtěch Dvořák49.86*37*Chen Zhu (朱晨)49.88*38*Oliver Frost50.08*39*Alessandro Solito50.31*40*Walter Pereira Rodrigues de Souza50.33*41*Muhammad Iril Khairul Anam50.59*42*Liping Jia (贾立平)50.77*43*Preeda Hongpimolmas (ปรีดา หงส์พิมลมาศ)50.88*44*Tomás Mansilla50.90*45*Wojciech Szatanowski51.08*46*Aan Candra Nugroho51.12*47*Maciej Mancewicz51.47*48*Ramadan Sulejman51.52*49*Roberto Antonio Ocmin Baráybar51.53*50*Tomoyuki Hiraide (平出智之)51.65*51*Yang Hu (胡扬)51.79*52*Yuta Okada (岡田雄太)51.81Ha Min Oh (오해민)51.81*54*Jianyu Que (阙剑宇)51.84*55*Lucas Benito Rolando51.88Tao Yu (喻韬)51.88*57*Yucheng Chen (陈裕铖)51.98*58*Oleksandr Ivanchak (Олександр Іванчак)52.13*59*Xin Shi (石欣)52.15*60*Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)52.16*61*Antoine Cantin52.28*62*Jorge Castillo Matas52.33*63*Roberto Bentivoglio52.39*64*Sesi Cadmus52.40*65*Sei Sugama (洲鎌星)52.77*66*Akira Misawa (三沢昂)52.80*67*Riley Woo52.81*68*Wojciech Moska52.90*69*Sydney Weaver52.91*70*Tse-Kan Lin (林哲侃)52.96*71*Marcin Zalewski53.05*72*Gregor Billing53.11*73*Eric Limeback53.15*74*Wakhid Wahyu Prasojo53.21*75*JaeSeong Choe (최재성)53.31*76*Sunil Kumar Madikanti53.52*77*Alexander Lau53.54*78*Parsa Saeed Nia (پارسا سعیدنیا)53.61*79*Haiyan Zhuang (庄海燕)53.68*80*Victor Cullot53.91*81*Abhijeet Ghodgaonkar54.08*82*Zhi Qiao (乔智)54.15*83*Andrey Ivanov54.19*84*Rafał Guzewicz54.22*85*Grzegorz Jałocha54.40*86*Tomas Kristiansson54.77*87*Diego Bojunga Meneghetti54.82*88*Jack Cai54.91*89*Olli Vikstedt55.00Sukant Koul55.00*91*Yuhui Xu (许宇辉)55.11*92*Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)55.16*93*Misael Gómez Soria55.27*94*Chester Lian55.36*95*Tianyu Zhao (赵天愉)55.40*96*Sebastian Werb55.41*97*Wilson Tan Wei Siun55.65*98*Nikhil Mande55.77*99*Pedro Santos Guimarães55.83*100*Julian David55.88Jun-Hyuk Jang55.88*102*Kou Oobatake (大畠功)55.90*103*Shiori Sato (佐藤詩織)55.94*104*Jun Xu (徐俊)56.03*105*Andreas Pohl56.06*106*Yudanis Taqwin Rohman56.09*107*Bill Wang56.18*108*Mike Hughey56.25*109*Akash Rupela56.28*110*Liliya Kamaltdinova56.31*111*Zhihuang Chen (陈志煌)56.33*112*Vincent Hartanto Utomo56.39*113*Junwei Zhao (赵俊威)56.41*114*Dennis Strehlau56.43Yu Nakajima (中島悠)56.43*116*Oleg Gritsenko56.55*117*Kevin Montano56.69*118*Dmitry Karyakin56.71*119*Tom Nelson56.76*120*Linus Fresz56.77*121*Colin Boyd56.78*122*Tim Wong56.88*123*Chi-Lun Hung (洪啟倫)56.91*124*Israel Fraga da Silva56.93*125*Callum Hales-Jepp56.99*126*Matthew Sheerin57.11*127*Ville Seppänen57.19*128*Arvid Skarrie57.21*129*François Courtès57.22*130*Artem Savosik57.23*131*Simon Westlund57.28*132*Timothy Sun57.30*133*Tong Jiang (蒋彤)57.41*134*Hari Anirudh57.55*135*Ryan Przybocki57.64*136*Chunjie Shan (单淳劼)57.67*137*Ryo Kozawa (小澤諒)57.71*138*Alexander Yu57.80*139*Takayuki Ookusa (大艸尊之)57.88*140*Bin Huang (黄斌)57.90Su Xu (徐粟)57.90*142*Sebastiano Tronto57.94*143*Xitian Luo (罗习添)57.97Tomasz Korzeniewski57.97Rustam Valeev57.97*146*Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호)58.02*147*Andrew Le58.03*148*Mark Boyanowski58.10*149*Jael Riggenbach58.29*150*Natán Riggenbach58.35*151*Evan Liu58.36*152*Oto Aoyagi (青柳吟)58.44*153*Kai Jiptner58.55*154*Cornelius Dieckmann58.65*155*Meng'an Pu (浦梦安)58.66Didiet Aditya Bayu Kusuma58.66*157*Milán Baticz58.72*158*Kaijun Lin (林恺俊)58.74*159*Yehude Rudy Canaza Apaza58.98*160*Angel Lim59.00Fernando Israel Zúñiga Macedo59.00*162*Matteo Colombo59.05*163*Chun Lin (林春)59.06*164*Corey Sakowski59.11*165*Christian Lacquio59.16*166*Sreeram Venkatarao59.22*167*Shivam Bansal59.25*168*Aldo Feandri59.28*169*Bhargav Narasimhan59.30*170*Ivo Bakker59.34*171*István Kocza59.41*172*Jia-Hong Lu (陸嘉宏)59.53*173*Andrei Dăian59.55Berta García Parra59.55*175*Kabyanil Talukdar59.58*176*Yiwei Liu (刘伊玮)59.59*177*Rowe Hessler59.66*178*Yongqiang Peng (彭永强)59.67*179*Yuxin Wang (王宇欣)59.83*180*Evan Brown59.88




The code I used to write this is easily substituted for any event or barrier, so if you're interested to see any "first fastest sub-X single in Y" request, let me know.


----------



## Evan Liu (Mar 21, 2016)

Last week at Kharkiv Special 2016, 3x3 first and second place tied in average, with Ihor Bilchenko getting first due to a better single.
This week at Dnepr Cube Days 2016, 3x3 first and second place tied in average, with Ihor Bilchenko getting second due to a worse single.


----------



## Calode (Mar 22, 2016)

What cubers would you need for their rankings to form a basis for R^18 (number of events). Finishing up linear algebra and can't get this stuff out of my head.


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 26, 2016)

What's the smallest margin (% wise) that a record (NR,CR,WR) was broken by? 0% is not counted.


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 26, 2016)

Well this isn't the answer but it might be up there: Sameer once took the 7x7x7 single NR off me, shaving just 0.03 seconds off the previous record: 3:18.86 -> 3:18.83 which is a 0.015% improvement


----------



## AlexMaass (Mar 26, 2016)

Longest WCA last name? We got someone named Michael Humuhumunukunukuapua'a signed up for Manhasset.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Mar 27, 2016)

AlexMaass said:


> Humuhumunukunukuapua


The only reason I know how to pronounce that is because it's a High School Music 2 song xD


----------



## Cale S (Mar 27, 2016)

AlexMaass said:


> Longest WCA last name? We got someone named Michael Humuhumunukunukuapua'a signed up for Manhasset.



this is longer
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013PAPA03


----------



## Isaac Lai (Mar 27, 2016)

AlexMaass said:


> Longest WCA last name? We got someone named Michael Humuhumunukunukuapua'a signed up for Manhasset.



https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?26121-Odd-WCA-stats-Stats-request-Thread/page408

Last post


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 29, 2016)

Who has the most MBLD attempts where all of them are n/n, ie all cubes solved?


----------



## Berd (Mar 29, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Who has the most MBLD attempts where all of them are n/n, ie all cubes solved?


I have 4 attempts with none!


----------



## joshsailscga (Mar 29, 2016)

Robert-Y said:


> Well this isn't the answer but it might be up there: Sameer once took the 7x7x7 single NR off me, shaving just 0.03 seconds off the previous record: 3:18.86 -> 3:18.83 which is a 0.015% improvement



Wow. That even beats the 4x4 24.67 -> 24.66 (.041%)


----------



## AlexMaass (Mar 29, 2016)

Cale S said:


> this is longer
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013PAPA03



how about without -?


----------



## turtwig (Apr 11, 2016)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008ZHUA01
Better 3BLD mean than sighted single


----------



## hamfaceman (Apr 11, 2016)

turtwig said:


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008ZHUA01
> Better 3BLD mean than sighted single


I'm pretty sure that this has been previously mentioned. Haiyan only does BLD and practices it during 3x3 rounds.


----------



## LarsN (Apr 12, 2016)

Can someone please list a top10 for most nr during his/her career? 

I've searched the forum but only found a result from 2010.


----------



## Lid (Apr 12, 2016)

LarsN said:


> Can someone please list a top10 for most nr during his/her career?
> 
> I've searched the forum but only found a result from 2010.


If you only count NR only status here is everyone with 100 or more NRs:


Spoiler





```
222	2006BUUS01	Henrik Buus Aagaard (m), Denmark
200	2012PATE01	Antonie Paterakis (m), Greece
164	2012BEAH01	Ciarán Beahan (m), Ireland
148	2010OMUL02	Matic Omulec (m), Slovenia
143	2010MOND01	Pablo Nicolás Oshiro Mondoñedo (m), Peru
136	2005AKKE01	Erik Akkersdijk (m), Netherlands
135	2005BATI01	Milán Baticz (m), Hungary
130	2008WEST02	Simon Westlund (m), Sweden
126	2010VYNN01	Ivan Vynnyk (Іван Винник) (m), Ukraine
122	2011KUDA01	Nurym Kudaibergen (m), Kazakhstan
121	2009MAGN02	Hilmar Magnusson (m), Iceland
120	2008BARA01	Bence Barát (m), Hungary
104	2004KRIG01	Gunnar Krig (m), Sweden
100	2012ADLO01	Aramayis Adloyan (Արամայիս Ադլոյան) (m), Armenia
100	2013CONT01	Oscar Alberto Ceballos Contreras (m), Venezuela
```




Same list If you count ARs & WRs also (which is a NR also after all)


Spoiler





```
236	2009ZEMD01	Feliks Zemdegs (m), Australia
227	2006BUUS01	Henrik Buus Aagaard (m), Denmark
200	2012PATE01	Antonie Paterakis (m), Greece
191	2005AKKE01	Erik Akkersdijk (m), Netherlands
165	2012BEAH01	Ciarán Beahan (m), Ireland
148	2010OMUL02	Matic Omulec (m), Slovenia
143	2010MOND01	Pablo Nicolás Oshiro Mondoñedo (m), Peru
142	2005BATI01	Milán Baticz (m), Hungary
136	2008BARA01	Bence Barát (m), Hungary
135	2007COMP01	Emile Compion (m), South Africa
134	2008WEST02	Simon Westlund (m), Sweden
126	2010VYNN01	Ivan Vynnyk (Іван Винник) (m), Ukraine
122	2011KUDA01	Nurym Kudaibergen (m), Kazakhstan
121	2009MAGN02	Hilmar Magnusson (m), Iceland
120	2004KRIG01	Gunnar Krig (m), Sweden
116	2003VAND01	Lars Vandenbergh (m), Belgium
107	2009BEAR01	Dene Beardsley (m), New Zealand
102	2006HALC01	Michał Halczuk (m), Poland
102	2007GUIM01	Pedro Santos Guimarães (m), Brazil
100	2012ADLO01	Aramayis Adloyan (Արամայիս Ադլոյան) (m), Armenia
100	2013CONT01	Oscar Alberto Ceballos Contreras (m), Venezuela
```


----------



## LarsN (Apr 12, 2016)

Thank you Lid. That was exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm trying to answer my previous question about percentiles, etc, and If somebody has a better computer and internet connection than mine and could spare a few minutes . . .

I just need the list of average times that are available here for the more popular events (3x3, 2x2, OH, and Pyraminx should suffice. I already did 4x4). The issue is that my computer takes forever to copy and paste 10,000 lines, and just gives up with more than that. If you can select the list it will copy into Excel, and you can delete the extraneous columns. I just need the complete global list of the best averages for each person, and which event the list is for. Thanks!


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 24, 2016)

most events in a competition all won by different people?


----------



## Calode (Apr 30, 2016)

Which single day has had the most comps?


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 30, 2016)

has a WR even been achieved on a weekday? I assume so because 3-day comps, but just asking


----------



## sam596 (May 1, 2016)

Calode said:


> Which single day has had the most comps?



Most comps on a single day according to the WCA export data and excel formulae was 16 comps held on 24th October 2015.


----------



## mycube (May 1, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> has a WR even been achieved on a weekday? I assume so because 3-day comps, but just asking



e.g. this one:
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/TelesisOpen2014

Skewb WR right on the 1. January 2014, it was a Monday. (Maybe you could say this should not count because this were the first Skewb times done official ever, but well, it's a WR)


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 1, 2016)

Female WR's? So for all events...


----------



## CAL (May 1, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Female WR's? So for all events...


http://hem.bredband.net/_zlv_/rubiks/stats/female_top20.html


----------



## sam596 (May 1, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> has a WR even been achieved on a weekday? I assume so because 3-day comps, but just asking


Yes, it's kinda hard to look for, because the WCA export data doesn't say exactly on which day each event took place, but for example, the 4x4 WR single and average was broken at the French Championship 2005 on a friday, there are 63 other potential candidates (that is World records that have been broken in a competition that had at least one day on a weekday), but I'd have to look them all up individually. Here is the list of candidates in case you want to look them up.

http://pastebin.com/wDvJPKWG


----------



## YouCubing (May 1, 2016)

sam596 said:


> Most comps on a single day according to the WCA export data and excel formulae was 16 comps held on 25th October 2015.


*24th? I went to one on that day and everyone was saying how many comps there were that day. and also a WR was broken on the 24th.


----------



## sam596 (May 1, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> *24th? I went to one on that day and everyone was saying how many comps there were that day. and also a WR was broken on the 24th.


yep, my typo. edited it.


----------



## shadowslice e (May 2, 2016)

Most DNFs (single and average)?


----------



## guysensei1 (May 2, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> Most DNFs (single and average)?


 I suspect Sarah strong for both.


----------



## Isaac Lai (May 2, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> I suspect Sarah strong for both.


Matyas Kuti?


----------



## Lid (May 2, 2016)

Most single none BLD DNFs: Erik Akkersdijk (371), not counting Sebastián Pino Castillo since his solves got DQed ( WCA shoudl really add this option also ...)

Most single DNFs overall: François Courtès (889)

Most none BLD DNF avgs: Sébastien Auroux (95)

Most DNFs averages overall: Sébastien Auroux (184)

(generated with some old script I did b4...)


----------



## antoineccantin (May 3, 2016)

OH average of last five averages ranking? It would be cool for every event too.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (May 5, 2016)

Spoiler: Year to Date - Competition Solves (as of 5/4/16)




 Rank  Successes  All Attempts  name  countryId  Bence Barát  Hungary   Shivam Bansal  India   Dániel Varga  Hungary   Reto Bubendorf  Switzerland   Sébastien Auroux  Germany   Ming Zheng (郑鸣)  China   Akash Rupela  India   Hunor Bózsing  Hungary   Keaton Ellis  USA   Staš Zupanc  Slovenia   Olivér Perge  Hungary   Sukant Koul  India   Manuel Bühler  Switzerland   Nathan Dwyer  USA   Ilya Tsiareshka  Belarus   Dan Selzer  USA   Fabio Bini Graciose  Brazil   Linus Fresz  Germany   Eric Zhao  USA   Michael Kristel  Germany   Blake Thompson  USA   Rodrigo Ugarte  Bolivia   Matic Omulec  Slovenia   Robert Yau  United Kingdom   Jan Bentlage  Germany   Evan Liu  USA   Alberto Pérez de Rada Fiol  Spain   Gonzalo Orellana Barrasa  Spain   Tommy Szeliga  USA   James Hildreth  USA   Laura Ohrndorf  Germany   Kai-Wen Wang (王楷文)  Taiwan   Ivan Zabrodin  Russia   Pavel Galaktionov  Russia   Mayron Blain  France   Pavan Ravindra  USA   Wojciech Knott  Poland   Corey Sakowski  USA   James Molloy  United Kingdom   Henry Savich  USA   Max Hahnbück  Germany   Alexander Olleta del Molino  Spain   Ujjawal Pabreja  India   Tobias Peter  Switzerland   Kunal Oak  India   Nikhil Soares  India   Juan Pablo Huanqui  Peru   Wojciech Szatanowski  Poland   Carsten Matheus  Germany   Eli Jay  United Kingdom   Jakub Kipa  Poland   Felipe Medel  Chile   Leon Schmidtchen  Germany   Zhao-Zhe Zhong (鍾肇哲)  Taiwan   Andy Denney  USA   Aryan Chhabra  India   Eddy Deturche  France   Daniel Rose-Levine  USA   Paarth Chhabra  India   Adam Glendye  USA   Matěj Mužátko  Czech Republic   Daniel Karnaukh  USA   Jason Bilgrei  USA   Charlie Stark  United Kingdom   Shubham Kumar  India   Tim Reynolds  USA   Maciej Czapiewski  Poland   Bhargav Narasimhan  India   Alexey Mikhailov  Russia   Walker Welch  USA   Anthony Lafourcade  France   José Antonio Navarro Sánchez  Spain   Juan Jose Altamirano  Chile   Cornelius Dieckmann  Germany   Livia Kleiner  USA   Bautista Bonazzola  Argentina   Niko Ronkainen  Finland   Emilio Ramírez  Chile   Michał Rzewuski  Poland   Aniket Das  India   Marcel Peters  Germany   Arnav Arora  India   Dmitry Dergunov  Russia   Artem Yashkov  Russia   Nikhil Mande  India   Hari Anirudh  India   Daniel Wallin  Sweden   Yi-Fan Wu (吳亦凡)  Taiwan   Ivan Torgashov  Russia   Marcin Stachura  Poland   Kim Jokinen  Finland   Anish Rajesh  India   Constantin Lüske  Germany   Kit Clement  USA   Henri Gerber  Germany   Jonah Crosby  USA   Thomas Schmidt  Denmark   Valentin Hoffmann  France   Rowe Hessler  USA   Jure Gregorc  Slovenia   Paul Mahvi  USA   Tomas Jankauskas  Lithuania   Callum Hales-Jepp  United Kingdom   Joey Gouly  United Kingdom   Dmitry Aniskin  Russia   Finn Ickler  Germany   Kirill Litvinov  Russia   Barnabás Turi  Hungary   Kevin Gerhardt  Germany   Samuel Brenner  USA   Daniel Guardado Cabral  Mexico   Jr-Wei Jang (張智瑋)  Taiwan   Shantanu Awale  India   Kesava Kirupa  India   Wilhelm Kilders  Germany   Reinier Schippers  Netherlands   Ryan Jew  USA   Christopher Chi  USA   István Szepesi-Nagy  Hungary   Shao-Heng Hung (洪紹恆)  Taiwan   Kuo-Hau Wu (吳國豪)  Taiwan   Abhay Gupta  India   Fabio Schwandt  United Kingdom   Alaik Bhatia  India   Chia-Leo Lin (林珈樂)  Taiwan   Evan Ressel  USA   Rui-Jun Liu (劉睿鈞)  Taiwan   Ernesto Gutiérrez Cuba  Peru   Fyodor Ivanov  Russia   Chetan Roger Dhanjal  India   Sam Myung  USA   Lucas Etter  USA   Harry Savage  United Kingdom   Daniel Wannamaker  USA   Sandra Novales Peláez  Spain   Nicolas Sanchez  USA   Jernej Omulec  Slovenia   Francisco Cabral de Jesus  Argentina   Paarth Arora  India   Clément Cherblanc  France   Dmitry Dobrjakov  Russia   Simone Santarsiero  Italy   Vladimir Korovin  Russia   Alexey Zharikov  Russia   Eva Kato  USA   Abhi Gawande  India   Fabian Löhle  Switzerland   Akula Pavan Kumar  India   Jiayu Wang (王佳宇)  China   Antonio López  Spain   Christopher Olson  USA   Mason Langenderfer  USA   Francisco Alonso  Uruguay   Marcin Jakubowski  Poland   Artem Melikian (Артем Мелікян)  Ukraine   Sergey Chirin  Russia   Erik Akkersdijk  Netherlands   Rishabh Sanghavi  India   Igor Ośmiałowski  Poland   Connor Reid  USA   Julen Simón Iriarte  Spain   Michael Young  USA   Tim Wong  USA   Tommaso Zoffoli  Italy   Collin Burns  USA   Xiaobin Rui (芮晓彬)  China   Maarten Smit  Netherlands   Saransh Tandon  India   Jacky Koo Chun Ki (顧俊祺)  Hong Kong   Nathan Soria  USA   François Courtès  France   Gabriele Cappelletti  Italy   Katie Hull  USA   Pavel Yushkevich  Belarus   Matthew Dickman  USA   Willi Mickein  Germany   Vladislav Kaminskiy  Belarus   Jonathan Mauroy  Belgium   Raúl Low Beattie  Chile   Anthony Brooks  USA   Sean Belke  USA   Ben Marlin  USA   Patrick Ponce  USA   Julio Perugorria Lorente  Spain  
[TD1] 1 [/TD1][TD1] 633 [/TD1][TD1] 643 [/TD1]
[TD1] 2 [/TD1][TD1] 531 [/TD1][TD1] 559 [/TD1]
[TD1] 3 [/TD1][TD1] 493 [/TD1][TD1] 504 [/TD1]
[TD1] 4 [/TD1][TD1] 477 [/TD1][TD1] 498 [/TD1]
[TD1] 5 [/TD1][TD1] 472 [/TD1][TD1] 488 [/TD1]
[TD1] 6 [/TD1][TD1] 457 [/TD1][TD1] 461 [/TD1]
[TD1] 7 [/TD1][TD1] 451 [/TD1][TD1] 466 [/TD1]
[TD1] 8 [/TD1][TD1] 431 [/TD1][TD1] 440 [/TD1]
[TD1] 9 [/TD1][TD1] 410 [/TD1][TD1] 432 [/TD1]
[TD1] 10 [/TD1][TD1] 387 [/TD1][TD1] 389 [/TD1]
[TD1] 11 [/TD1][TD1] 378 [/TD1][TD1] 400 [/TD1]
[TD1] 12 [/TD1][TD1] 377 [/TD1][TD1] 406 [/TD1]
[TD1] 12 [/TD1][TD1] 377 [/TD1][TD1] 394 [/TD1]
[TD1] 14 [/TD1][TD1] 369 [/TD1][TD1] 391 [/TD1]
[TD1] 15 [/TD1][TD1] 349 [/TD1][TD1] 373 [/TD1]
[TD1] 16 [/TD1][TD1] 343 [/TD1][TD1] 367 [/TD1]
[TD1] 17 [/TD1][TD1] 340 [/TD1][TD1] 350 [/TD1]
[TD1] 18 [/TD1][TD1] 338 [/TD1][TD1] 358 [/TD1]
[TD1] 19 [/TD1][TD1] 337 [/TD1][TD1] 342 [/TD1]
[TD1] 19 [/TD1][TD1] 337 [/TD1][TD1] 342 [/TD1]
[TD1] 21 [/TD1][TD1] 326 [/TD1][TD1] 333 [/TD1]
[TD1] 22 [/TD1][TD1] 324 [/TD1][TD1] 327 [/TD1]
[TD1] 23 [/TD1][TD1] 320 [/TD1][TD1] 331 [/TD1]
[TD1] 24 [/TD1][TD1] 317 [/TD1][TD1] 327 [/TD1]
[TD1] 25 [/TD1][TD1] 314 [/TD1][TD1] 322 [/TD1]
[TD1] 26 [/TD1][TD1] 312 [/TD1][TD1] 326 [/TD1]
[TD1] 26 [/TD1][TD1] 312 [/TD1][TD1] 320 [/TD1]
[TD1] 28 [/TD1][TD1] 309 [/TD1][TD1] 333 [/TD1]
[TD1] 28 [/TD1][TD1] 309 [/TD1][TD1] 314 [/TD1]
[TD1] 30 [/TD1][TD1] 308 [/TD1][TD1] 327 [/TD1]
[TD1] 31 [/TD1][TD1] 295 [/TD1][TD1] 302 [/TD1]
[TD1] 31 [/TD1][TD1] 295 [/TD1][TD1] 301 [/TD1]
[TD1] 33 [/TD1][TD1] 292 [/TD1][TD1] 307 [/TD1]
[TD1] 34 [/TD1][TD1] 290 [/TD1][TD1] 294 [/TD1]
[TD1] 35 [/TD1][TD1] 289 [/TD1][TD1] 306 [/TD1]
[TD1] 35 [/TD1][TD1] 289 [/TD1][TD1] 299 [/TD1]
[TD1] 37 [/TD1][TD1] 288 [/TD1][TD1] 296 [/TD1]
[TD1] 38 [/TD1][TD1] 286 [/TD1][TD1] 299 [/TD1]
[TD1] 39 [/TD1][TD1] 283 [/TD1][TD1] 304 [/TD1]
[TD1] 40 [/TD1][TD1] 282 [/TD1][TD1] 292 [/TD1]
[TD1] 41 [/TD1][TD1] 280 [/TD1][TD1] 296 [/TD1]
[TD1] 42 [/TD1][TD1] 279 [/TD1][TD1] 303 [/TD1]
[TD1] 43 [/TD1][TD1] 277 [/TD1][TD1] 282 [/TD1]
[TD1] 44 [/TD1][TD1] 276 [/TD1][TD1] 292 [/TD1]
[TD1] 44 [/TD1][TD1] 276 [/TD1][TD1] 283 [/TD1]
[TD1] 46 [/TD1][TD1] 274 [/TD1][TD1] 294 [/TD1]
[TD1] 47 [/TD1][TD1] 273 [/TD1][TD1] 284 [/TD1]
[TD1] 48 [/TD1][TD1] 270 [/TD1][TD1] 277 [/TD1]
[TD1] 49 [/TD1][TD1] 267 [/TD1][TD1] 271 [/TD1]
[TD1] 50 [/TD1][TD1] 264 [/TD1][TD1] 287 [/TD1]
[TD1] 50 [/TD1][TD1] 264 [/TD1][TD1] 270 [/TD1]
[TD1] 52 [/TD1][TD1] 262 [/TD1][TD1] 271 [/TD1]
[TD1] 53 [/TD1][TD1] 261 [/TD1][TD1] 265 [/TD1]
[TD1] 54 [/TD1][TD1] 260 [/TD1][TD1] 272 [/TD1]
[TD1] 55 [/TD1][TD1] 259 [/TD1][TD1] 272 [/TD1]
[TD1] 56 [/TD1][TD1] 257 [/TD1][TD1] 275 [/TD1]
[TD1] 56 [/TD1][TD1] 257 [/TD1][TD1] 274 [/TD1]
[TD1] 56 [/TD1][TD1] 257 [/TD1][TD1] 272 [/TD1]
[TD1] 59 [/TD1][TD1] 256 [/TD1][TD1] 268 [/TD1]
[TD1] 60 [/TD1][TD1] 255 [/TD1][TD1] 258 [/TD1]
[TD1] 61 [/TD1][TD1] 254 [/TD1][TD1] 275 [/TD1]
[TD1] 62 [/TD1][TD1] 250 [/TD1][TD1] 255 [/TD1]
[TD1] 63 [/TD1][TD1] 246 [/TD1][TD1] 259 [/TD1]
[TD1] 63 [/TD1][TD1] 246 [/TD1][TD1] 257 [/TD1]
[TD1] 65 [/TD1][TD1] 245 [/TD1][TD1] 249 [/TD1]
[TD1] 66 [/TD1][TD1] 244 [/TD1][TD1] 246 [/TD1]
[TD1] 67 [/TD1][TD1] 243 [/TD1][TD1] 249 [/TD1]
[TD1] 68 [/TD1][TD1] 242 [/TD1][TD1] 255 [/TD1]
[TD1] 69 [/TD1][TD1] 241 [/TD1][TD1] 254 [/TD1]
[TD1] 70 [/TD1][TD1] 240 [/TD1][TD1] 262 [/TD1]
[TD1] 71 [/TD1][TD1] 238 [/TD1][TD1] 241 [/TD1]
[TD1] 72 [/TD1][TD1] 237 [/TD1][TD1] 250 [/TD1]
[TD1] 73 [/TD1][TD1] 236 [/TD1][TD1] 252 [/TD1]
[TD1] 73 [/TD1][TD1] 236 [/TD1][TD1] 248 [/TD1]
[TD1] 73 [/TD1][TD1] 236 [/TD1][TD1] 242 [/TD1]
[TD1] 73 [/TD1][TD1] 236 [/TD1][TD1] 237 [/TD1]
[TD1] 77 [/TD1][TD1] 235 [/TD1][TD1] 249 [/TD1]
[TD1] 78 [/TD1][TD1] 233 [/TD1][TD1] 238 [/TD1]
[TD1] 79 [/TD1][TD1] 231 [/TD1][TD1] 244 [/TD1]
[TD1] 80 [/TD1][TD1] 230 [/TD1][TD1] 236 [/TD1]
[TD1] 81 [/TD1][TD1] 226 [/TD1][TD1] 233 [/TD1]
[TD1] 81 [/TD1][TD1] 226 [/TD1][TD1] 230 [/TD1]
[TD1] 83 [/TD1][TD1] 225 [/TD1][TD1] 225 [/TD1]
[TD1] 84 [/TD1][TD1] 224 [/TD1][TD1] 226 [/TD1]
[TD1] 85 [/TD1][TD1] 223 [/TD1][TD1] 240 [/TD1]
[TD1] 86 [/TD1][TD1] 222 [/TD1][TD1] 246 [/TD1]
[TD1] 87 [/TD1][TD1] 221 [/TD1][TD1] 226 [/TD1]
[TD1] 88 [/TD1][TD1] 220 [/TD1][TD1] 224 [/TD1]
[TD1] 89 [/TD1][TD1] 219 [/TD1][TD1] 228 [/TD1]
[TD1] 89 [/TD1][TD1] 219 [/TD1][TD1] 225 [/TD1]
[TD1] 91 [/TD1][TD1] 218 [/TD1][TD1] 229 [/TD1]
[TD1] 91 [/TD1][TD1] 218 [/TD1][TD1] 226 [/TD1]
[TD1] 91 [/TD1][TD1] 218 [/TD1][TD1] 225 [/TD1]
[TD1] 94 [/TD1][TD1] 217 [/TD1][TD1] 232 [/TD1]
[TD1] 95 [/TD1][TD1] 216 [/TD1][TD1] 235 [/TD1]
[TD1] 96 [/TD1][TD1] 215 [/TD1][TD1] 219 [/TD1]
[TD1] 96 [/TD1][TD1] 215 [/TD1][TD1] 218 [/TD1]
[TD1] 96 [/TD1][TD1] 215 [/TD1][TD1] 216 [/TD1]
[TD1] 99 [/TD1][TD1] 214 [/TD1][TD1] 220 [/TD1]
[TD1] 100 [/TD1][TD1] 213 [/TD1][TD1] 221 [/TD1]
[TD1] 100 [/TD1][TD1] 213 [/TD1][TD1] 221 [/TD1]
[TD1] 100 [/TD1][TD1] 213 [/TD1][TD1] 216 [/TD1]
[TD1] 103 [/TD1][TD1] 212 [/TD1][TD1] 223 [/TD1]
[TD1] 103 [/TD1][TD1] 212 [/TD1][TD1] 219 [/TD1]
[TD1] 105 [/TD1][TD1] 211 [/TD1][TD1] 226 [/TD1]
[TD1] 105 [/TD1][TD1] 211 [/TD1][TD1] 214 [/TD1]
[TD1] 107 [/TD1][TD1] 210 [/TD1][TD1] 225 [/TD1]
[TD1] 107 [/TD1][TD1] 210 [/TD1][TD1] 219 [/TD1]
[TD1] 109 [/TD1][TD1] 209 [/TD1][TD1] 225 [/TD1]
[TD1] 109 [/TD1][TD1] 209 [/TD1][TD1] 215 [/TD1]
[TD1] 109 [/TD1][TD1] 209 [/TD1][TD1] 214 [/TD1]
[TD1] 112 [/TD1][TD1] 208 [/TD1][TD1] 212 [/TD1]
[TD1] 112 [/TD1][TD1] 208 [/TD1][TD1] 211 [/TD1]
[TD1] 114 [/TD1][TD1] 207 [/TD1][TD1] 214 [/TD1]
[TD1] 114 [/TD1][TD1] 207 [/TD1][TD1] 212 [/TD1]
[TD1] 114 [/TD1][TD1] 207 [/TD1][TD1] 210 [/TD1]
[TD1] 117 [/TD1][TD1] 206 [/TD1][TD1] 219 [/TD1]
[TD1] 117 [/TD1][TD1] 206 [/TD1][TD1] 219 [/TD1]
[TD1] 117 [/TD1][TD1] 206 [/TD1][TD1] 217 [/TD1]
[TD1] 117 [/TD1][TD1] 206 [/TD1][TD1] 210 [/TD1]
[TD1] 117 [/TD1][TD1] 206 [/TD1][TD1] 209 [/TD1]
[TD1] 122 [/TD1][TD1] 205 [/TD1][TD1] 210 [/TD1]
[TD1] 123 [/TD1][TD1] 204 [/TD1][TD1] 217 [/TD1]
[TD1] 124 [/TD1][TD1] 203 [/TD1][TD1] 223 [/TD1]
[TD1] 124 [/TD1][TD1] 203 [/TD1][TD1] 207 [/TD1]
[TD1] 124 [/TD1][TD1] 203 [/TD1][TD1] 207 [/TD1]
[TD1] 124 [/TD1][TD1] 203 [/TD1][TD1] 204 [/TD1]
[TD1] 128 [/TD1][TD1] 201 [/TD1][TD1] 210 [/TD1]
[TD1] 129 [/TD1][TD1] 200 [/TD1][TD1] 217 [/TD1]
[TD1] 129 [/TD1][TD1] 200 [/TD1][TD1] 204 [/TD1]
[TD1] 131 [/TD1][TD1] 199 [/TD1][TD1] 205 [/TD1]
[TD1] 132 [/TD1][TD1] 198 [/TD1][TD1] 198 [/TD1]
[TD1] 133 [/TD1][TD1] 197 [/TD1][TD1] 207 [/TD1]
[TD1] 133 [/TD1][TD1] 197 [/TD1][TD1] 198 [/TD1]
[TD1] 135 [/TD1][TD1] 196 [/TD1][TD1] 228 [/TD1]
[TD1] 135 [/TD1][TD1] 196 [/TD1][TD1] 207 [/TD1]
[TD1] 135 [/TD1][TD1] 196 [/TD1][TD1] 201 [/TD1]
[TD1] 138 [/TD1][TD1] 195 [/TD1][TD1] 202 [/TD1]
[TD1] 139 [/TD1][TD1] 194 [/TD1][TD1] 206 [/TD1]
[TD1] 139 [/TD1][TD1] 194 [/TD1][TD1] 205 [/TD1]
[TD1] 139 [/TD1][TD1] 194 [/TD1][TD1] 197 [/TD1]
[TD1] 142 [/TD1][TD1] 193 [/TD1][TD1] 205 [/TD1]
[TD1] 142 [/TD1][TD1] 193 [/TD1][TD1] 204 [/TD1]
[TD1] 142 [/TD1][TD1] 193 [/TD1][TD1] 199 [/TD1]
[TD1] 145 [/TD1][TD1] 192 [/TD1][TD1] 213 [/TD1]
[TD1] 145 [/TD1][TD1] 192 [/TD1][TD1] 197 [/TD1]
[TD1] 145 [/TD1][TD1] 192 [/TD1][TD1] 195 [/TD1]
[TD1] 148 [/TD1][TD1] 191 [/TD1][TD1] 200 [/TD1]
[TD1] 149 [/TD1][TD1] 190 [/TD1][TD1] 206 [/TD1]
[TD1] 149 [/TD1][TD1] 190 [/TD1][TD1] 201 [/TD1]
[TD1] 151 [/TD1][TD1] 189 [/TD1][TD1] 202 [/TD1]
[TD1] 151 [/TD1][TD1] 189 [/TD1][TD1] 195 [/TD1]
[TD1] 151 [/TD1][TD1] 189 [/TD1][TD1] 193 [/TD1]
[TD1] 154 [/TD1][TD1] 188 [/TD1][TD1] 200 [/TD1]
[TD1] 155 [/TD1][TD1] 187 [/TD1][TD1] 199 [/TD1]
[TD1] 155 [/TD1][TD1] 187 [/TD1][TD1] 198 [/TD1]
[TD1] 155 [/TD1][TD1] 187 [/TD1][TD1] 196 [/TD1]
[TD1] 155 [/TD1][TD1] 187 [/TD1][TD1] 191 [/TD1]
[TD1] 155 [/TD1][TD1] 187 [/TD1][TD1] 191 [/TD1]
[TD1] 155 [/TD1][TD1] 187 [/TD1][TD1] 187 [/TD1]
[TD1] 161 [/TD1][TD1] 185 [/TD1][TD1] 197 [/TD1]
[TD1] 161 [/TD1][TD1] 185 [/TD1][TD1] 189 [/TD1]
[TD1] 163 [/TD1][TD1] 184 [/TD1][TD1] 189 [/TD1]
[TD1] 164 [/TD1][TD1] 183 [/TD1][TD1] 198 [/TD1]
[TD1] 164 [/TD1][TD1] 183 [/TD1][TD1] 186 [/TD1]
[TD1] 164 [/TD1][TD1] 183 [/TD1][TD1] 186 [/TD1]
[TD1] 167 [/TD1][TD1] 182 [/TD1][TD1] 195 [/TD1]
[TD1] 168 [/TD1][TD1] 181 [/TD1][TD1] 191 [/TD1]
[TD1] 168 [/TD1][TD1] 181 [/TD1][TD1] 185 [/TD1]
[TD1] 168 [/TD1][TD1] 181 [/TD1][TD1] 185 [/TD1]
[TD1] 171 [/TD1][TD1] 180 [/TD1][TD1] 196 [/TD1]
[TD1] 171 [/TD1][TD1] 180 [/TD1][TD1] 186 [/TD1]
[TD1] 171 [/TD1][TD1] 180 [/TD1][TD1] 185 [/TD1]
[TD1] 171 [/TD1][TD1] 180 [/TD1][TD1] 182 [/TD1]
[TD1] 175 [/TD1][TD1] 179 [/TD1][TD1] 192 [/TD1]
[TD1] 175 [/TD1][TD1] 179 [/TD1][TD1] 186 [/TD1]
[TD1] 175 [/TD1][TD1] 179 [/TD1][TD1] 185 [/TD1]
[TD1] 178 [/TD1][TD1] 178 [/TD1][TD1] 180 [/TD1]
[TD1] 179 [/TD1][TD1] 176 [/TD1][TD1] 185 [/TD1]
[TD1] 179 [/TD1][TD1] 176 [/TD1][TD1] 181 [/TD1]
[TD1] 179 [/TD1][TD1] 176 [/TD1][TD1] 180 [/TD1]
[TD1] 179 [/TD1][TD1] 176 [/TD1][TD1] 178 [/TD1]
[TD1] 183 [/TD1][TD1] 175 [/TD1][TD1] 184 [/TD1]
[TD1] 183 [/TD1][TD1] 175 [/TD1][TD1] 180 [/TD1]


----------



## WayneMigraine (May 6, 2016)

Could someone put together a list of the top 10 or 15 Kinchranks scores for each WCA ID year if it's not too much trouble?


----------



## Genius4Jesus (May 9, 2016)

Antoine Cantin, Bill Wang and me (Jonathan Esparaz), have 2 of the top 10 OH podiums. 

We are the only trio to be in the top 10 multiple times.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (May 10, 2016)

Request: List by number of clean sweeps of a competition (won every event at the competition). Itd be pretty cool to see who all has done it


----------



## Jaysammey777 (May 14, 2016)

Request #2: how many people solvd the cube blindfolded successively on there first attempt?


----------



## turtwig (May 14, 2016)

Highest competition 'rate'?
Basically (time since first comp)/(number of comps)
For people who've been to more than 1 comp (or it'd be filled with people competing this week)


----------



## Lid (May 14, 2016)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Request #2: how many people solvd the cube blindfolded successively on there first attempt?


As of WCA_export014_20160513, 961
Bonus, for 4bld: 85, 5bld: 29


----------



## Wilhelm (May 14, 2016)

Lid said:


> As of WCA_export014_20160513, 961
> Bonus, for 4bld: 85, 5bld: 29


Yay I'm one of them ... was my first attempt ever


----------



## the super cuber (May 14, 2016)

Lid said:


> As of WCA_export014_20160513, 961
> Bonus, for 4bld: 85, 5bld: 29



Happy to be one of them


----------



## newtonbase (May 14, 2016)

I'm interested in some 3BLD DNF stats for the UK and for the World please. These are in terms of number of comps not number of attempts. 

How many people only have DNFs?
What is the longest DNF streak for anyone who has never had a success?
What was the longest DNF streak before a first solve?
Thanks


----------



## Shaky Hands (May 18, 2016)

newtonbase said:


> I'm interested in some 3BLD DNF stats for the UK and for the World please. These are in terms of number of comps not number of attempts.
> 
> 3. What was the longest DNF streak before a first solve?
> Thanks



@newtonbase: In the UK, Eli Jay's first non-DNF for 3BLD was at this year's Exeter Open (7th comp, 20th attempt.) Pretty sure this is the longest in UK. Shows persistence pays off, and his 2 NRs at the North London Open now sit in his tally too.


----------



## newtonbase (May 18, 2016)

Shaky Hands said:


> @newtonbase: In the UK, Eli Jay's first non-DNF for 3BLD was at this year's Exeter Open (7th comp, 20th attempt.) Pretty sure this is the longest in UK. Shows persistence pays off, and his 2 NRs at the North London Open now sit in his tally too.


There's dedication. I see he tried 4BLD at Exeter too.


----------



## irontwig (May 23, 2016)

I just realized that I've managed to avoid DNFing enough to get an "official", albeit medicore FMCRA12:
(28.00), 32.00, 29.00, 29.00,28.00, 34.00, 31.00, 33.00, (DNF), 31.00, 32.00,32.00 = 31.1
This is only 0.1 from my official mean of 31. So, my question is anybody as close (or closer, i.e. zero difference)?


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 23, 2016)

in case no one noticed (which I doubt):

Jay has sum of ranks single WR and 2nd for average
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/misc/sum_of_ranks/


----------



## mycube (May 24, 2016)

what are the competitions with the highstes and lowest male : female ratio?


----------



## Scruggsy13 (May 25, 2016)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Request #2: how many people solvd the cube blindfolded successively on there first attempt?



Somewhat related to this, how many people have gotten successes on their first official attempts for every blindfolded event? I know that recently Jay got this, and Stefan did as well with the four current events plus old style multiblind.


----------



## Laura O (May 25, 2016)

mycube said:


> what are the competitions with the highstes and lowest male : female ratio?





Spoiler: Female Ratio Top100 Competitions




TibetOpen201250.00JavaFMCCubeDay201041.67NewZealandNationals201240.00ShenyangBoxingDay201039.68GeniusKidIndiaOpen201437.17TunisiaWinterOpen201536.11MovesN00bs201235.00ShenyangOpen201634.92SantaremOpen201534.48CubanOpen201633.33DoshishaOpen200933.33BasauriOpen201332.00JRCAKansaiSummer200931.82DubaiOpen200931.58TunisiaSpringOpen201631.25ShenYangOpen201131.17GijonOpen201430.00MazateOpen201530.00ValgameOpen201329.17LuoyangOpen201328.30DanishSpecial201328.12CBSOpen201628.00IdahoOpen200727.78ToyamaOpen200927.59IETEC201527.42GernikaOpen201527.27PhalsbourgOpen201327.27OleksandriiaOpen201427.12TunisiaOpen201427.03BrasiliaOpen200926.83DubaiOpen201326.76MissouriOpen200926.32BerkeleyAutumn201226.15VirginiaOpen200825.93HenanUniversityOpen201125.81TunisiaSummerOpen201525.81AlaniaOpen201025.00AmagasakiOpen200925.00DanishSpecial201125.00Generalforsamlingen201325.00GuangzhouFMC201225.00GuilinOpen201325.00JRCAKansaiSpring200925.00StanfordWinter201025.00UberlandiaOpen201425.00BerkeleyFall201224.39OsakaOpen200924.32BlindOpen201124.00ManausOpen201424.00HarbinOpen201423.96

[TH]Competition[/TH][TH]Percentage[/TH]


----------



## Torch (May 26, 2016)

Highest ranked person in each event who has never won that event?


----------



## Torch (Jun 2, 2016)

Jay has surpassed Feliks in Oceania KinchRanks


----------



## Hssandwich (Jun 2, 2016)

Ukraine, ranked 26th in the world for country kinchranks, are the highest country to never had held a WR (or a CR for that matter). 
http://www.kinch2002.com/kinchranks/countries/


----------



## Torch (Jun 7, 2016)

What is the lowest standard deviation among the 3 counting solves in a 4x4 average?


----------



## CJK (Jun 7, 2016)

Torch said:


> What is the lowest standard deviation among the 3 counting solves in a 4x4 average?



Once I got five 56.xx times in one average: 56.99, 56.53, 56.59, 56.21 and 56.03


----------



## Torch (Jun 10, 2016)

OK, this is really weird.

For some reason, on April 18th, the competition results announcements on the WCA switched from normal:

Michał Rzewuski won the GLS Cup II 2016 with an average of 9.70 seconds. Kalina Brzezińska finished second (10.05) and Tomas Jankauskas finished third (10.12).

to this:

Edoardo Annesi won the *the *Small Cubingitaly 2016 with an average of 11.54 seconds. Marco Rota finished second (12.39) and Matteo Provasi finished third (12.62).

Notice the extra "the". Every announcement since then has had the extra "the". I wonder why?


----------



## shadowslice e (Jun 11, 2016)

Torch said:


> OK, this is really weird.
> 
> For some reason, on April 18th, the competition results announcements on the WCA switched from normal:
> 
> ...


Maybe someone changed the template code to XXX won the XXX in XXX from XXX won XXX in XXX and quite a lot of comps use the as the first bit


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 11, 2016)

How many first-time competitors compete in a second competition globally and per region/country?


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 20, 2016)

Jakup Kipa now has the top 5 feet singles and is 8 times in the top10. Same for the mean:

https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...gionId=&years=&show=100+Results&single=Single

looks pretty cool imo


----------



## G2013 (Jun 24, 2016)

Which is the sub-50 4x4 avg with highest standard deviation? It can only be sub-50.
I did an avg which was 47, 37, 1:05, 50, 36, and I wonder if there is any sub-50 4x4 average with a higher st dev than that one xD


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 29, 2016)

Fastest first sub1 in 3x3 WF? Maybe a list like Jay requested for BLD


----------



## Ollie (Jul 3, 2016)

The percentage of new competitors competing in each event in their first competition:


Spoiler: Ordered by year





```
year  event        perc
1   1982    333 100.0000000
2   2003    333  93.2584270
3   2003  333bf   3.3707865
4   2003  333fm   2.2471910
5   2003  333oh  13.4831461
6   2003    444  24.7191011
7   2003  444bf   1.1235955
8   2003    555  16.8539326
9   2003  555bf   1.1235955
10  2003  clock   6.7415730
11  2003  magic   6.7415730
12  2003   minx   5.6179775
13  2003 mmagic   5.6179775
14  2003  pyram   6.7415730
15  2003    sq1   4.4943820
16  2004    222   3.5532995
17  2004    333  88.8324873
18  2004  333bf   7.6142132
19  2004  333fm   3.0456853
20  2004  333ft   1.0152284
21  2004  333oh  22.3350254
22  2004    444  16.7512690
23  2004  444bf   0.5076142
24  2004    555  10.6598985
25  2004  555bf   1.0152284
26  2004  clock   5.0761421
27  2004  magic   8.1218274
28  2004   minx   2.0304569
29  2004 mmagic   0.5076142
30  2004    sq1   2.0304569
31  2005    222  26.3052209
32  2005    333  78.1124498
33  2005  333bf   7.8313253
34  2005  333fm   2.4096386
35  2005  333ft   2.2088353
36  2005 333mbo   0.2008032
37  2005  333oh  18.4738956
38  2005    444  26.9076305
39  2005    555   9.2369478
40  2005  clock   4.6184739
41  2005  magic  14.8594378
42  2005   minx   2.0080321
43  2005 mmagic   3.2128514
44  2005  pyram   2.0080321
45  2005    sq1   2.0080321
46  2006    222  25.9259259
47  2006    333  77.9149520
48  2006  333bf  11.7969822
49  2006  333fm   2.4691358
50  2006  333ft   1.2345679
51  2006 333mbo   1.7832647
52  2006  333oh  18.3813443
53  2006    444  21.6735254
54  2006  444bf   0.1371742
55  2006    555   9.8765432
56  2006  555bf   0.1371742
57  2006  clock   3.5665295
58  2006  magic  13.7174211
59  2006   minx   2.0576132
60  2006 mmagic   4.6639232
61  2006  pyram   4.3895748
62  2006    sq1   3.5665295
63  2007    222  25.2573238
64  2007    333  78.5431512
65  2007  333bf  12.0348377
66  2007  333fm   4.6714173
67  2007  333ft   1.1876485
68  2007 333mbf   1.3460016
69  2007 333mbo   3.3254157
70  2007  333oh  25.0197941
71  2007    444  19.0815519
72  2007  444bf   1.2668250
73  2007    555   9.8970705
74  2007  555bf   0.6334125
75  2007  clock   3.0878860
76  2007  magic   8.3135392
77  2007   minx   3.7212985
78  2007 mmagic   4.0380048
79  2007  pyram   7.7593032
80  2007    sq1   4.0380048
81  2008    222  37.0740741
82  2008    333  78.9259259
83  2008  333bf  12.1111111
84  2008  333fm   5.8148148
85  2008  333ft   1.7407407
86  2008 333mbf   2.8148148
87  2008 333mbo   4.3703704
88  2008  333oh  25.2592593
89  2008    444  27.4074074
90  2008  444bf   1.6296296
91  2008    555  14.3703704
92  2008  555bf   0.5185185
93  2008  clock   3.4444444
94  2008  magic  14.1481481
95  2008   minx   6.6296296
96  2008 mmagic   4.0000000
97  2008  pyram   9.8148148
98  2008    sq1   7.2592593
99  2009    222  30.4637231
100 2009    333  76.3922787
101 2009  333bf   8.0319503
102 2009  333fm   5.0587974
103 2009  333ft   1.2868871
104 2009 333mbf   3.4390947
105 2009 333mbo   0.2884402
106 2009  333oh  19.1923674
107 2009    444  21.7883293
108 2009  444bf   0.8209452
109 2009    555  15.5757710
110 2009  555bf   0.3771910
111 2009    666   6.3678722
112 2009    777   7.0335034
113 2009  clock   3.2615931
114 2009  magic  18.8595518
115 2009   minx   7.8988241
116 2009 mmagic   4.5041047
117 2009  pyram  14.9323275
118 2009    sq1   7.1444420
119 2010    222  40.0262221
120 2010    333  71.3054879
121 2010  333bf   9.9456827
122 2010  333fm   6.7615658
123 2010  333ft   2.1726915
124 2010 333mbf   3.3714179
125 2010  333oh  25.3418243
126 2010    444  24.3678591
127 2010  444bf   1.4234875
128 2010    555  13.7853531
129 2010  555bf   0.5806331
130 2010    666   4.7012549
131 2010    777   4.5888743
132 2010  clock   4.3828432
133 2010  magic  20.5281888
134 2010   minx   8.2412437
135 2010 mmagic   8.3723544
136 2010  pyram  17.8123244
137 2010    sq1   6.6117250
138 2011    222  39.9566594
139 2011    333  69.4782464
140 2011  333bf   9.4515753
141 2011  333fm   6.5844307
142 2011  333ft   3.4505751
143 2011 333mbf   4.0173362
144 2011  333oh  24.5707618
145 2011    444  25.4709118
146 2011  444bf   1.5502584
147 2011    555  14.1356893
148 2011  555bf   0.8501417
149 2011    666   4.3840640
150 2011    777   4.1840307
151 2011  clock   6.1510252
152 2011  magic  19.7699617
153 2011   minx   8.5514252
154 2011 mmagic   9.6016003
155 2011  pyram  19.6199367
156 2011    sq1   5.6176029
157 2012    222  39.7044651
158 2012    333  67.2984260
159 2012  333bf   8.0469001
160 2012  333fm   7.9184067
161 2012  333ft   3.3087054
162 2012 333mbf   3.8708641
163 2012  333oh  22.6790877
164 2012    444  25.1365243
165 2012  444bf   1.5419210
166 2012    555  15.8849984
167 2012  555bf   0.6264054
168 2012    666   7.5650498
169 2012    777   6.0231288
170 2012  clock   5.2200450
171 2012  magic  18.0372631
172 2012   minx   8.2396402
173 2012 mmagic  10.2794732
174 2012  pyram  19.1294571
175 2012    sq1   4.8024414
176 2013    222  41.5179663
177 2013    333  73.5761428
178 2013  333bf   7.9076021
179 2013  333fm   6.1476412
180 2013  333ft   2.6154974
181 2013 333mbf   3.6543632
182 2013  333oh  22.8672696
183 2013    444  25.4338792
184 2013  444bf   1.0633097
185 2013    555  14.7152286
186 2013  555bf   0.7699829
187 2013    666   5.6343192
188 2013    777   5.8420924
189 2013  clock   3.9232462
190 2013   minx  10.1319971
191 2013  pyram  23.1361525
192 2013    sq1   4.1065754
193 2014    222  44.5982034
194 2014    333  72.5823420
195 2014  333bf   6.0856195
196 2014  333fm   5.4382132
197 2014  333ft   1.8774784
198 2014 333mbf   2.1526260
199 2014  333oh  18.9447277
200 2014    444  22.1574816
201 2014  444bf   0.7687950
202 2014    555   9.7191875
203 2014  555bf   0.4531844
204 2014    666   3.4959942
205 2014    777   3.0751801
206 2014  clock   3.4069758
207 2014   minx   7.2428583
208 2014  pyram  25.7424941
209 2014  skewb  21.5748159
210 2014    sq1   3.1156430
211 2015    222  45.7374067
212 2015    333  74.1421492
213 2015  333bf   5.0247789
214 2015  333fm   5.1816072
215 2015  333ft   1.7690233
216 2015 333mbf   1.8129352
217 2015  333oh  20.2120319
218 2015    444  21.6673985
219 2015  444bf   0.8468728
220 2015    555  10.5012233
221 2015  555bf   0.4642118
222 2015    666   4.2594567
223 2015    777   3.5004078
224 2015  clock   3.3812182
225 2015   minx   6.7436171
226 2015  pyram  29.4523556
227 2015  skewb  17.5020388
228 2015    sq1   3.4941346
229 2016    222  46.0398067
230 2016    333  69.3422885
231 2016  333bf   3.7103776
232 2016  333fm   2.9076910
233 2016  333ft   1.2695552
234 2016 333mbf   1.1548857
235 2016  333oh  17.4543370
236 2016    444  18.2652142
237 2016  444bf   0.5078221
238 2016    555   7.9367680
239 2016  555bf   0.4095340
240 2016    666   2.3425342
241 2016    777   2.0230977
242 2016  clock   2.0968138
243 2016   minx   5.2911786
244 2016  pyram  28.6919486
245 2016  skewb  14.8497010
246 2016    sq1   5.1191744
```






Spoiler: Ordered by event





```
year  event        perc
1   2004    222   3.5532995
2   2005    222  26.3052209
3   2006    222  25.9259259
4   2007    222  25.2573238
5   2008    222  37.0740741
6   2009    222  30.4637231
7   2010    222  40.0262221
8   2011    222  39.9566594
9   2012    222  39.7044651
10  2013    222  41.5179663
11  2014    222  44.5982034
12  2015    222  45.7374067
13  2016    222  46.0398067
14  1982    333 100.0000000
15  2003    333  93.2584270
16  2004    333  88.8324873
17  2005    333  78.1124498
18  2006    333  77.9149520
19  2007    333  78.5431512
20  2008    333  78.9259259
21  2009    333  76.3922787
22  2010    333  71.3054879
23  2011    333  69.4782464
24  2012    333  67.2984260
25  2013    333  73.5761428
26  2014    333  72.5823420
27  2015    333  74.1421492
28  2016    333  69.3422885
29  2003  333bf   3.3707865
30  2004  333bf   7.6142132
31  2005  333bf   7.8313253
32  2006  333bf  11.7969822
33  2007  333bf  12.0348377
34  2008  333bf  12.1111111
35  2009  333bf   8.0319503
36  2010  333bf   9.9456827
37  2011  333bf   9.4515753
38  2012  333bf   8.0469001
39  2013  333bf   7.9076021
40  2014  333bf   6.0856195
41  2015  333bf   5.0247789
42  2016  333bf   3.7103776
43  2003  333fm   2.2471910
44  2004  333fm   3.0456853
45  2005  333fm   2.4096386
46  2006  333fm   2.4691358
47  2007  333fm   4.6714173
48  2008  333fm   5.8148148
49  2009  333fm   5.0587974
50  2010  333fm   6.7615658
51  2011  333fm   6.5844307
52  2012  333fm   7.9184067
53  2013  333fm   6.1476412
54  2014  333fm   5.4382132
55  2015  333fm   5.1816072
56  2016  333fm   2.9076910
57  2004  333ft   1.0152284
58  2005  333ft   2.2088353
59  2006  333ft   1.2345679
60  2007  333ft   1.1876485
61  2008  333ft   1.7407407
62  2009  333ft   1.2868871
63  2010  333ft   2.1726915
64  2011  333ft   3.4505751
65  2012  333ft   3.3087054
66  2013  333ft   2.6154974
67  2014  333ft   1.8774784
68  2015  333ft   1.7690233
69  2016  333ft   1.2695552
70  2007 333mbf   1.3460016
71  2008 333mbf   2.8148148
72  2009 333mbf   3.4390947
73  2010 333mbf   3.3714179
74  2011 333mbf   4.0173362
75  2012 333mbf   3.8708641
76  2013 333mbf   3.6543632
77  2014 333mbf   2.1526260
78  2015 333mbf   1.8129352
79  2016 333mbf   1.1548857
80  2005 333mbo   0.2008032
81  2006 333mbo   1.7832647
82  2007 333mbo   3.3254157
83  2008 333mbo   4.3703704
84  2009 333mbo   0.2884402
85  2003  333oh  13.4831461
86  2004  333oh  22.3350254
87  2005  333oh  18.4738956
88  2006  333oh  18.3813443
89  2007  333oh  25.0197941
90  2008  333oh  25.2592593
91  2009  333oh  19.1923674
92  2010  333oh  25.3418243
93  2011  333oh  24.5707618
94  2012  333oh  22.6790877
95  2013  333oh  22.8672696
96  2014  333oh  18.9447277
97  2015  333oh  20.2120319
98  2016  333oh  17.4543370
99  2003    444  24.7191011
100 2004    444  16.7512690
101 2005    444  26.9076305
102 2006    444  21.6735254
103 2007    444  19.0815519
104 2008    444  27.4074074
105 2009    444  21.7883293
106 2010    444  24.3678591
107 2011    444  25.4709118
108 2012    444  25.1365243
109 2013    444  25.4338792
110 2014    444  22.1574816
111 2015    444  21.6673985
112 2016    444  18.2652142
113 2003  444bf   1.1235955
114 2004  444bf   0.5076142
115 2006  444bf   0.1371742
116 2007  444bf   1.2668250
117 2008  444bf   1.6296296
118 2009  444bf   0.8209452
119 2010  444bf   1.4234875
120 2011  444bf   1.5502584
121 2012  444bf   1.5419210
122 2013  444bf   1.0633097
123 2014  444bf   0.7687950
124 2015  444bf   0.8468728
125 2016  444bf   0.5078221
126 2003    555  16.8539326
127 2004    555  10.6598985
128 2005    555   9.2369478
129 2006    555   9.8765432
130 2007    555   9.8970705
131 2008    555  14.3703704
132 2009    555  15.5757710
133 2010    555  13.7853531
134 2011    555  14.1356893
135 2012    555  15.8849984
136 2013    555  14.7152286
137 2014    555   9.7191875
138 2015    555  10.5012233
139 2016    555   7.9367680
140 2003  555bf   1.1235955
141 2004  555bf   1.0152284
142 2006  555bf   0.1371742
143 2007  555bf   0.6334125
144 2008  555bf   0.5185185
145 2009  555bf   0.3771910
146 2010  555bf   0.5806331
147 2011  555bf   0.8501417
148 2012  555bf   0.6264054
149 2013  555bf   0.7699829
150 2014  555bf   0.4531844
151 2015  555bf   0.4642118
152 2016  555bf   0.4095340
153 2009    666   6.3678722
154 2010    666   4.7012549
155 2011    666   4.3840640
156 2012    666   7.5650498
157 2013    666   5.6343192
158 2014    666   3.4959942
159 2015    666   4.2594567
160 2016    666   2.3425342
161 2009    777   7.0335034
162 2010    777   4.5888743
163 2011    777   4.1840307
164 2012    777   6.0231288
165 2013    777   5.8420924
166 2014    777   3.0751801
167 2015    777   3.5004078
168 2016    777   2.0230977
169 2003  clock   6.7415730
170 2004  clock   5.0761421
171 2005  clock   4.6184739
172 2006  clock   3.5665295
173 2007  clock   3.0878860
174 2008  clock   3.4444444
175 2009  clock   3.2615931
176 2010  clock   4.3828432
177 2011  clock   6.1510252
178 2012  clock   5.2200450
179 2013  clock   3.9232462
180 2014  clock   3.4069758
181 2015  clock   3.3812182
182 2016  clock   2.0968138
183 2003  magic   6.7415730
184 2004  magic   8.1218274
185 2005  magic  14.8594378
186 2006  magic  13.7174211
187 2007  magic   8.3135392
188 2008  magic  14.1481481
189 2009  magic  18.8595518
190 2010  magic  20.5281888
191 2011  magic  19.7699617
192 2012  magic  18.0372631
193 2003   minx   5.6179775
194 2004   minx   2.0304569
195 2005   minx   2.0080321
196 2006   minx   2.0576132
197 2007   minx   3.7212985
198 2008   minx   6.6296296
199 2009   minx   7.8988241
200 2010   minx   8.2412437
201 2011   minx   8.5514252
202 2012   minx   8.2396402
203 2013   minx  10.1319971
204 2014   minx   7.2428583
205 2015   minx   6.7436171
206 2016   minx   5.2911786
207 2003 mmagic   5.6179775
208 2004 mmagic   0.5076142
209 2005 mmagic   3.2128514
210 2006 mmagic   4.6639232
211 2007 mmagic   4.0380048
212 2008 mmagic   4.0000000
213 2009 mmagic   4.5041047
214 2010 mmagic   8.3723544
215 2011 mmagic   9.6016003
216 2012 mmagic  10.2794732
217 2003  pyram   6.7415730
218 2005  pyram   2.0080321
219 2006  pyram   4.3895748
220 2007  pyram   7.7593032
221 2008  pyram   9.8148148
222 2009  pyram  14.9323275
223 2010  pyram  17.8123244
224 2011  pyram  19.6199367
225 2012  pyram  19.1294571
226 2013  pyram  23.1361525
227 2014  pyram  25.7424941
228 2015  pyram  29.4523556
229 2016  pyram  28.6919486
230 2014  skewb  21.5748159
231 2015  skewb  17.5020388
232 2016  skewb  14.8497010
233 2003    sq1   4.4943820
234 2004    sq1   2.0304569
235 2005    sq1   2.0080321
236 2006    sq1   3.5665295
237 2007    sq1   4.0380048
238 2008    sq1   7.2592593
239 2009    sq1   7.1444420
240 2010    sq1   6.6117250
241 2011    sq1   5.6176029
242 2012    sq1   4.8024414
243 2013    sq1   4.1065754
244 2014    sq1   3.1156430
245 2015    sq1   3.4941346
246 2016    sq1   5.1191744
```




Done in R. I was investigating whether big BLD is becoming more or less popular. It seems that the number of big BLD results is increasing year on year, and the number of new competitors competing in it is increasing, the percentage of new competitors that do is actually dropping. I'll add the code once I clean it up.

Edit: took off code temporarily.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 6, 2016)

Can someone do a nemesis list? Haven't seen one in a long time.


----------



## Roman (Jul 9, 2016)

What was the first competition that was 3 day long? Were there any comps longer than 3 days?


----------



## 1973486 (Jul 9, 2016)

Roman said:


> What was the first competition that was 3 day long? Were there any comps longer than 3 days?



1. WC07 2. No


----------



## supercavitation (Jul 10, 2016)

How many people have won 2 comps in one weekend?


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 10, 2016)

1973486 said:


> 1. WC07


Technically US Nats 2006 though it was only qualifying


----------



## 1973486 (Jul 10, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> Technically US Nats 2006 though it was only qualifying



Missed that


----------



## qaz (Jul 12, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> Can someone do a nemesis list? Haven't seen one in a long time.


http://pastebin.com/MR62FXff


----------



## Loiloiloi (Jul 12, 2016)

qaz said:


> http://pastebin.com/MR62FXff


What is this?


----------



## qaz (Jul 12, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> What is this?


Nemesis list. Someone is your 'nemesis' if they have a better result than you in everything you have competed in (all events, single & average). The file has someone's WCA ID, how many nemeses they have, and who they are. I only did up to 9 nemeses because there were already almost 1000 people in the list.


----------



## supercavitation (Jul 13, 2016)

qaz said:


> http://pastebin.com/MR62FXff


Ugh, I'm not the Bloch with the fewest Nemeses.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Who has the highest sum of ranks and yet has no nemeses?
(One could theoretically get WR for 5bld and do nothing else and earn this 'title' but obviously this hasn't happened)


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 16, 2016)

Prob


guysensei1 said:


> Who has the highest sum of ranks and yet has no nemeses?
> (One could theoretically get WR for 5bld and do nothing else and earn this 'title' but obviously this hasn't happened)



I'm sure u mean lowest sum of ranks. If so the probably Nicholas Naing who only competed in mega and got a WR single.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> Prob
> 
> 
> I'm sure u mean lowest sum of ranks. If so the probably Nicholas Naing who only competed in mega and got a WR single.


No, I meant highest sum of ranks

Yep Nicholas Naing probably is the one, I guess


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 16, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> No, I meant highest sum of ranks
> 
> Yep Nicholas Naing probably is the one, I guess



oops I forgot that in sum of ranks highest=worst


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 23, 2016)

leaderboard for fastest clock single by a person with no clock average?


----------



## APdRF (Jul 27, 2016)

Some months ago somebody did this statisc for the year 2016. Can someone repeat it?


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 5, 2016)

Who has the longest PB streak? This must include rounds in a competition as well, not just a comp on a whole, as an example, my 4x4 average streak is 8 rounds long and still ongoing.

EDIT: the PB streak must be limited to 1 event only. Basically, who's got the longest orange line on his WCA page?


----------



## qaz (Aug 7, 2016)

AlexMaass said:


> leaderboard for fastest clock single by a person with no clock average?


100 fastest people with no average for each event: http://pastebin.com/vmK91CQ1


----------



## Mikel (Aug 7, 2016)

Top 100 people with most number of FMC solves with no DNF's or DNS's?


----------



## Lid (Aug 8, 2016)

Mikel said:


> Top 100 people with most number of FMC solves with no DNF's or DNS's?


Top105 = 5 or more.


Spoiler: List





```
1    48    2003BURT01    Bob Burton, USA
2    46    2011MIKE01    Brandon Mikel, USA
3    35    2008SMIT04    Maarten Smit, Netherlands
4    28    2011FERA01    Joshua Feran, USA
5    27    2012BUBE01    Reto Bubendorf, Switzerland
6    23    2012MCNE01    Jayden McNeill, Australia
7    22    2007SUNT01    Timothy Sun, USA
    22    2011BERG02    Anders Berggren, Sweden
9    19    2013VALL03    Thomas Valles, USA
10    18    2008CHEN27    Shuang Chen (陈霜), China
11    16    2008HASH02    Wataru Hashimura (端村航), Japan
    16    2010AZAR01    Nathan Azaria, Indonesia
13    15    2009WHIT01    Ben Whitmore, United Kingdom
    15    2010WUJI01    Jiawen Wu (吴嘉文), China
15    14    2015GROH02    Matěj Grohmann, Czech Republic
16    13    2015BROW03    Elijah Brown, USA
17    12    2007GUIM01    Pedro Santos Guimarães, Brazil
    12    2011CHEN16    Wen-Pin Chen (陳文聘), Taiwan
    12    2014ESCO02    Daniel Escobar, Guatemala
20    11    2010MAJO01    Tim Major, Australia
    11    2012VAID02    Rakesh M Vaideeswaran, India
22    10    2003ZBOR02    Zbigniew Zborowski, Poland
    10    2008KURE01    Mateusz Kurek, Poland
    10    2009LIAN03    Chester Lian, Malaysia
    10    2010KARY02    Dmitry Karyakin, Russia
    10    2012JONE03    Ryan Jones, United Kingdom
    10    2013EGDA01    Daniel Vædele Egdal, Denmark
    10    2013EGDA02    Martin Vædele Egdal, Denmark
    10    2014LANG02    Isaac Langer, USA
    10    2014STAR05    Charlie Stark, United Kingdom
    10    2015LEON02    Ivan Li Ka Leong (李嘉亮), Hong Kong
32    9    2011CHEN19    Qingbin Chen (陈庆斌), China
    9    2011JHAN01    Shun-Hsin Chang (張舜欣), Taiwan
    9    2012HERN03    Felipe Rueda Hernández, Colombia
    9    2013SKEL01    Mark Skelton, United Kingdom
    9    2014SOKO03    Volodymyr Sokolov (Володимир Соколов), Ukraine
37    8    2011WANN01    Daniel Wannamaker, USA
    8    2012PANJ02    Jiekang Pan (潘杰康), China
    8    2012SORI01    Nathan Soria, USA
    8    2014FIEC01    Jakob Fiechter, Austria
    8    2014LEZA02    Bruno Lezama, Uruguay
42    7    2006GOTT01    Michael Gottlieb, USA
    7    2008TAIC01    Chia-Liang Tai (戴嘉良), Taiwan
    7    2009KELL01    Felipe Keller Ariza, Brazil
    7    2009WANG21    Guanghua Wang (王光华), China
    7    2009YANG31    Chung Tze Yang (钟志扬), Malaysia
    7    2010XION04    Yongyi Xiong (熊永一), China
    7    2012MAZZ02    Matteo Mazzini, Italy
    7    2013BROW04    Evan Brown, USA
    7    2013SZUM01    Grzegorz Szumigaj, Poland
    7    2014DETL01    Rasmus Stub Detlefsen, Denmark
    7    2014KORO02    Vladimir Korovin, Russia
    7    2014KOUL01    Sukant Koul, India
    7    2014RAJE05    Shreyas Rajeshwar, India
    7    2014SANT18    Jean Carlos Santana, Dominican Republic
    7    2014SIMF01    Filbert Sim, Australia
57    6    2005PEER01    Gilles van den Peereboom, Belgium
    6    2007CHAN06    Daniel Chan, USA
    6    2009FLUG01    Andres Flügel, Germany
    6    2009SHEE01    Matthew Sheerin, United Kingdom
    6    2010GRAB01    Daniel Grabski, Austria
    6    2010WANG11    Jiaxi Wang (王嘉熙), China
    6    2011KAMA02    Niek Kamalian, Netherlands
    6    2011LINB01    Brandon Lin, USA
    6    2011YUBE01    Ben Yu (虞润川), USA
    6    2012CAPA01    Mihai Căpăţinescu, Romania
    6    2013KRUC01    Przemysław Kruczek, Poland
    6    2013RANG05    Javier Rangel, Venezuela
    6    2014BERE01    Máté Berecz, Hungary
    6    2014BONA02    Bautista Bonazzola, Argentina
    6    2014BURI01    Billy Burier, France
    6    2014CHIS01    Nikita Chistyakov, Belarus
    6    2014LIMA09    Francisco Alberto Castañeda Lima, Guatemala
    6    2014LOEB02    Jonathan Loeb, USA
    6    2014MARS04    Ty Marshall, USA
    6    2014NIET03    Oscar Nieto, Colombia
    6    2014PAST01    Dan Pastushkov, USA
    6    2014SACH05    Dan Sachs, Israel
    6    2014SCHW02    Fabio Schwandt, United Kingdom
    6    2014WENW01    Wong Chong Wen, Singapore
    6    2015MIKH04    Farid Mikhailov, Kazakhstan
    6    2015PABL01    Jashan Pabla, USA
    6    2015PECK01    Nathan Peck, USA
    6    2016LIDU01    Duo Li (李铎), China
    6    2016ZHAN18    Feihong Zhang (张费鸿), China
86    5    2007SHIR01    Takuma Shirahase (白波瀬拓磨), Japan
    5    2008LINH01    Hao-Zheng Lin (林浩正), Taiwan
    5    2008LINT01    Tse-Kan Lin (林哲侃), Taiwan
    5    2009KASE02    Christian Kaserer, Italy
    5    2009MACH01    Michał Machała, Poland
    5    2009PUNG01    Andreas Pung, Estonia
    5    2009WILL02    Marco Willems, Netherlands
    5    2009XIAN01    Teo Kai Xiang, Singapore
    5    2010ARRO01    Carolina Arroyo Cervantes, Mexico
    5    2010LEAN02    Cristian Antoniu Leana, Romania
    5    2010TARE01    Teera Tareesuchevakul (ธีรา ธารีสุชีวกุล), Thai
    5    2011HUTN01    Jacob Hutnyk, Canada
    5    2011PHIL01    Alexandre Philiponet, France
    5    2012CHOW03    Theodore Chow, Canada
    5    2012SALG01    Glenn Mark Salgado, Philippines
    5    2012STAN04    Simon Stannek, Germany
    5    2012WALD01    Daniel Waldo, Mexico
    5    2013CABR01    Christopher Cabrera, USA
    5    2013FRON01    Martin Fronescu, Romania
    5    2013IVAN03    Yaroslav Ivanashev, Russia
```


----------



## Mikel (Aug 8, 2016)

Lid said:


> Top105 = 5 or more.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: List
> ...


Thanks Lid! I will be coming for Bob Burton. I have 3 attempts next weekend!


----------



## Loiloiloi (Aug 9, 2016)

Has there ever been 2 competitors with the same name attending the same competition?

Imagine if they were in a heat together... Lol


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 9, 2016)

Top 100 NR streaks? CR and WR would be cool too.


----------



## Cale S (Aug 9, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> Has there ever been 2 competitors with the same name attending the same competition?
> 
> Imagine if they were in a heat together... Lol


two people named Sean Saito at the same comp


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 9, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> Has there ever been 2 competitors with the same name attending the same competition?
> 
> Imagine if they were in a heat together... Lol


IIRC there were 2 Korean people with the same name at a comp, one had a WCA page that said (name) 1 and the other was (name) 2. Anyone remembers this? I cant find it anymore.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Aug 9, 2016)

Spoiler: US Nationals 2016 Kinch Ranks




 Rank  personName  Score  3x3  4x4  5x5  2x2  OH  BLD  FMC  Pyra  Mega  Sq-1  Clock  Skewb  6x6  7x7  4BLD  5BLD  MBLD  Jayden McNeill  67.19  87.76  80.14  81.84  100.00  86.63  100.00  91.39  54.24  60.76  83.92  83.09  100.00  66.69  65.74  0.00  0.00  0.00  Walker Welch  57.71  73.67  74.08  71.19  64.51  65.56  22.27  97.69  54.13  49.17  65.66  85.07  54.79  69.60  72.59  0.00  28.76  32.26  Andy Denney  56.33  92.07  81.65  71.55  86.21  67.66  16.06  88.53  54.24  86.54  64.57  40.33  68.97  69.33  69.95  0.00  0.00  0.00  Daniel Wannamaker  55.28  87.17  83.62  82.53  88.50  78.31  0.00  75.21  47.04  68.09  61.13  72.17  37.85  79.94  78.15  0.00  0.00  0.00  Antoine Cantin  55.18  92.74  76.76  80.56  41.24  99.42  42.64  80.19  68.42  63.24  75.64  0.00  83.66  65.69  67.94  0.00  0.00  0.00  Ty Marshall  54.59  75.34  70.60  74.88  57.80  85.65  0.00  71.41  49.53  43.80  100.00  60.74  90.26  73.79  74.28  0.00  0.00  0.00  Rami Sbahi  54.47  97.37  76.47  67.35  96.15  66.41  0.00  90.42  67.65  70.88  68.04  0.00  100.00  52.87  53.02  0.00  0.00  19.35  John Brechon  54.29  74.95  80.16  87.27  66.89  65.13  16.29  70.25  38.14  59.76  70.01  46.76  51.70  85.04  87.16  0.00  23.43  0.00  Mitchell Lane  53.61  85.87  82.81  82.94  56.34  64.35  0.00  69.70  50.58  54.81  68.30  75.50  66.55  78.62  74.94  0.00  0.00  0.00  Cale Schoon  51.68  63.67  62.03  58.80  42.11  0.00  49.17  100.00  36.54  0.00  57.92  43.75  100.00  0.00  0.00  100.00  100.00  64.52  Michael Young  51.51  69.09  60.77  64.53  43.01  73.95  26.04  89.45  38.42  45.29  86.92  38.54  46.12  51.69  54.09  28.29  36.90  22.58  Lucas Etter  51.06  100.00  88.58  88.46  100.00  88.41  0.00  0.00  53.14  54.18  78.02  52.05  87.22  77.88  0.00  0.00  0.00  0.00  Raymond Goslow  51.03  62.16  58.78  63.28  53.76  55.07  24.89  87.63  44.03  44.42  36.87  35.98  60.22  57.32  60.54  40.28  43.64  38.71  Henry Savich  50.74  71.90  65.98  64.76  61.97  80.45  9.97  60.53  85.67  46.20  63.01  66.90  72.04  54.24  52.49  0.00  0.00  6.45  Drew Brads  49.98  100.00  90.16  84.03  73.93  74.75  0.00  60.53  100.00  57.25  0.00  0.00  68.59  66.71  73.63  0.00  0.00  0.00  Jonathan Esparaz  48.29  81.64  78.08  76.70  51.28  88.70  0.00  60.53  42.53  54.27  67.87  33.06  64.08  61.83  60.34  0.00  0.00  0.00  Daniel Rose-Levine  48.19  78.19  60.58  58.88  76.63  79.19  0.00  77.26  52.30  36.95  64.54  47.17  84.93  49.78  52.77  0.00  0.00  0.00  Tim Wong  46.87  75.57  74.06  72.90  43.76  72.66  21.80  71.88  21.64  37.90  0.00  48.88  24.97  76.96  69.82  61.35  0.00  22.58  Riley Woo  46.81  83.19  65.63  69.11  42.83  65.90  53.66  72.64  25.79  54.59  38.49  30.57  41.08  50.60  43.70  0.00  0.00  58.06  Luke Tycksen  46.68  92.40  82.89  83.49  54.95  87.38  0.00  0.00  37.81  57.91  51.05  35.82  68.72  68.38  72.77  0.00  0.00  0.00  Mark Boyanowski  45.02  53.07  0.00  0.00  37.66  47.04  100.00  97.69  36.90  45.94  43.07  0.00  33.81  0.00  0.00  77.30  92.89  100.00  Aryan Kejriwal  44.94  66.81  76.55  85.92  59.17  48.61  12.06  63.89  28.39  50.46  83.33  0.00  39.46  73.40  75.89  0.00  0.00  0.00  Joshua Feran  44.56  63.41  61.78  63.07  0.00  56.96  22.99  73.91  56.10  53.21  31.40  98.30  49.48  63.84  63.12  0.00  0.00  0.00  Keaton Ellis  44.03  95.81  75.56  79.29  61.16  95.81  0.00  0.00  25.05  57.31  51.76  43.97  74.66  0.00  81.67  0.00  0.00  6.45  Katie Hull  43.93  75.61  74.33  73.02  52.91  50.84  0.00  58.21  44.94  52.53  52.40  48.18  58.58  58.47  46.77  0.00  0.00  0.00  Daniel Karnaukh  42.83  87.32  74.04  73.95  100.00  61.28  0.00  40.35  34.84  0.00  76.65  0.00  57.06  59.89  62.74  0.00  0.00  0.00  Mason Langenderfer  42.35  58.81  60.83  61.43  63.29  66.24  15.08  65.71  38.81  44.70  58.45  0.00  85.78  50.85  49.91  0.00  0.00  0.00  Ben Yu (虞润川)  41.09  79.65  68.06  67.25  63.00  46.62  0.00  70.25  46.36  39.45  71.76  0.00  49.74  49.62  46.75  0.00  0.00  0.00  Joey Stahl  40.62  68.06  55.12  64.64  36.36  41.69  15.50  82.52  26.25  0.00  53.46  45.38  78.59  59.83  56.76  0.00  0.00  6.45  Noah Joiner  40.59  48.20  46.11  54.52  50.89  43.13  16.62  79.31  35.50  44.76  67.87  48.47  53.51  48.33  52.81  0.00  0.00  0.00  James Hildreth  40.45  68.91  64.69  77.14  28.82  69.11  17.67  75.89  21.62  33.17  36.21  39.02  50.40  83.49  0.00  21.60  0.00  0.00  AJ Blair  40.34  66.67  59.67  62.72  41.84  0.00  30.89  92.00  48.16  46.00  50.11  64.63  0.00  58.84  54.49  0.00  0.00  9.68  Nathaniel Berg  39.74  74.90  72.98  74.32  40.90  61.47  0.00  0.00  51.78  39.91  42.17  100.00  60.70  56.47  0.00  0.00  0.00  0.00  Tommy Szeliga  39.46  66.93  54.15  57.33  41.75  62.15  0.00  0.00  25.74  51.37  86.69  66.90  59.84  47.51  50.45  0.00  0.00  0.00  Corey Sakowski  39.33  68.24  57.56  63.17  46.08  51.41  11.34  0.00  46.29  45.42  64.34  0.00  62.34  51.25  48.60  52.64  0.00  0.00  Bill Wang  39.18  100.00  100.00  96.64  88.89  100.00  95.34  0.00  0.00  0.00  0.00  0.00  0.00  0.00  0.00  85.21  0.00  0.00  Robbie Villarica  39.11  75.53  63.40  66.37  65.15  50.06  0.00  0.00  35.79  0.00  57.13  100.00  42.51  50.10  58.89  0.00  0.00  0.00  Blake Thompson  39.05  94.76  72.66  68.80  69.44  66.15  0.00  0.00  39.94  60.91  85.05  57.48  48.66  0.00  0.00  0.00  0.00  0.00  Eva Kato  38.25  76.80  63.81  64.23  82.26  46.42  12.63  80.19  0.00  50.27  56.16  48.10  69.34  0.00  0.00  0.00  0.00  0.00  Kevin Matthews  38.16  69.40  60.43  64.00  32.00  39.68  31.25  75.21  21.16  0.00  0.00  0.00  23.46  52.94  63.34  44.18  52.25  19.35  Paul Mahvi  38.13  85.12  72.75  72.25  49.35  62.91  0.00  0.00  41.32  36.66  24.54  0.00  62.64  68.24  72.38  0.00  0.00  0.00  Sean Belke  38.02  79.22  73.58  73.27  61.16  85.31  0.00  0.00  23.86  0.00  50.23  0.00  89.20  53.43  57.16  0.00  0.00  0.00  Kevin Costello III  37.43  93.73  94.20  91.03  41.58  85.31  0.00  0.00  0.00  63.10  0.00  0.00  0.00  84.42  82.88  0.00  0.00  0.00  Nicolas Sanchez  37.28  75.24  59.76  58.17  40.98  54.79  0.00  48.94  38.76  35.26  41.46  46.96  32.45  49.38  51.61  0.00  0.00  0.00  Daniel Yang  36.86  63.82  53.46  51.18  48.66  40.73  0.00  0.00  53.30  67.91  39.31  47.17  60.22  49.72  51.06  0.00  0.00  0.00  Ryan Przybocki  36.75  81.64  45.52  48.10  64.94  84.18  37.25  0.00  44.69  0.00  0.00  56.91  93.37  0.00  0.00  29.25  19.50  19.35  Thomas Valles  36.25  73.75  63.94  51.58  48.08  51.23  24.65  65.38  0.00  58.61  86.41  52.18  37.18  0.00  0.00  0.00  0.00  3.23  Livia Kleiner  36.04  58.02  61.80  53.88  55.75  39.88  0.00  0.00  100.00  0.00  40.96  80.17  82.59  0.00  39.65  0.00  0.00  0.00  Sophie Chan  36.03  83.75  62.64  68.48  66.23  0.00  0.00  63.89  0.00  52.48  87.19  0.00  68.73  59.14  0.00  0.00  0.00  0.00  Mats Valk  35.73  99.22  100.00  97.79  79.37  91.43  0.00  0.00  0.00  0.00  76.54  0.00  0.00  63.10  0.00  0.00  0.00  0.00  Jungwoo Kim  35.32  64.56  57.19  55.92  45.05  51.60  18.42  77.26  55.04  0.00  42.08  0.00  86.74  46.63  0.00  0.00  0.00  0.00  Nick Stanton  35.30  84.94  65.55  77.28  0.00  80.56  0.00  58.97  22.35  36.65  0.00  0.00  39.67  67.25  66.88  0.00  0.00  0.00  Kobe Balin  35.09  56.05  57.87  60.26  41.75  41.59  7.02  46.00  30.50  33.90  37.78  0.00  69.59  56.27  51.54  0.00  0.00  6.45  Isaac Langer  35.07  80.54  67.28  68.05  0.00  78.89  19.07  72.03  0.00  69.74  62.07  0.00  78.43  0.00  0.00  0.00  0.00  0.00  Jared Stinson  34.79  69.73  62.35  63.40  42.02  52.43  8.93  0.00  35.12  45.10  46.32  0.00  50.00  57.91  58.20  0.00  0.00  0.00  Kevin Hays  34.64  88.11  91.96  100.00  47.51  61.22  0.00  0.00  0.00  0.00  0.00  0.00  0.00  100.00  100.00  0.00  0.00  0.00  Chris Brotzman  34.46  57.50  65.17  63.06  36.10  57.42  0.00  81.71  27.99  46.58  0.00  0.00  30.47  55.55  64.30  0.00  0.00  0.00  Max Park  34.21  100.00  100.00  97.63  0.00  100.00  0.00  0.00  0.00  0.00  0.00  0.00  0.00  89.87  94.03  0.00  0.00  0.00  Ricardo Lutchman  34.08  79.79  74.99  80.74  0.00  80.51  10.16  50.00  0.00  0.00  49.21  0.00  0.00  79.40  74.55  0.00  0.00  0.00  Will Newhoff  34.05  72.36  55.55  65.95  56.02  64.48  0.00  0.00  32.71  0.00  35.57  47.35  47.03  54.35  47.54  0.00  0.00  0.00  Ryan Jew  33.85  66.27  45.31  54.21  42.64  70.75  0.00  52.46  35.17  37.01  41.41  52.75  18.98  48.86  0.00  0.00  0.00  9.68  Aaron LoPrete  33.73  71.71  75.07  77.01  38.17  51.04  0.00  60.53  33.59  36.15  0.00  0.00  0.00  63.88  66.21  0.00  0.00  0.00  Shonathon Collins  33.68  62.24  55.32  63.13  38.24  64.25  8.69  0.00  28.32  39.51  34.89  33.53  28.61  57.50  58.35  0.00  0.00  0.00  Pavan Ravindra  33.54  77.25  62.93  69.41  53.48  93.78  0.00  74.55  0.00  0.00  0.00  0.00  27.34  51.71  59.72  0.00  0.00  0.00  Sam Myung  33.50  58.67  59.21  58.92  31.85  48.96  0.00  53.49  26.68  71.32  0.00  0.00  44.55  54.80  60.97  0.00  0.00  0.00  Shane Grogan  33.42  79.40  78.10  77.14  41.93  70.49  0.00  76.67  0.00  0.00  20.71  0.00  0.00  62.78  60.97  0.00  0.00  0.00  Dan Pastushkov  33.10  62.61  66.30  58.96  50.29  48.91  0.00  67.99  22.17  0.00  29.89  0.00  59.28  48.38  47.90  0.00  0.00  0.00  Alex Johnson  32.64  92.86  76.98  66.59  54.57  72.21  0.00  50.00  44.86  0.00  0.00  0.00  46.51  50.31  0.00  0.00  0.00  0.00  Kit Clement  32.64  46.84  45.43  0.00  38.61  41.70  33.51  95.48  25.71  0.00  40.13  90.06  60.97  0.00  0.00  20.21  0.00  16.13  Kennan LeJeune  32.63  87.91  65.69  57.64  70.92  47.61  0.00  71.88  0.00  0.00  26.75  47.07  79.17  0.00  0.00  0.00  0.00  0.00 
[TR]
[TR1][TD1] 1 [/TD1]
[/TR1]
[TR2][TD1] 2 [/TD1]
[/TR2]
[TR1][TD1] 3 [/TD1]
[/TR1]
[TR2][TD1] 4 [/TD1]
[/TR2]
[TR1][TD1] 5 [/TD1]
[/TR1]
[TR2][TD1] 6 [/TD1]
[/TR2]
[TR1][TD1] 7 [/TD1]
[/TR1]
[TR2][TD1] 8 [/TD1]
[/TR2]
[TR1][TD1] 9 [/TD1]
[/TR1]
[TR2][TD1] 10 [/TD1]
[/TR2]
[TR1][TD1] 11 [/TD1]
[/TR1]
[TR2][TD1] 12 [/TD1]
[/TR2]
[TR1][TD1] 13 [/TD1]
[/TR1]
[TR2][TD1] 14 [/TD1]
[/TR2]
[TR1][TD1] 15 [/TD1]
[/TR1]
[TR2][TD1] 16 [/TD1]
[/TR2]
[TR1][TD1] 17 [/TD1]
[/TR1]
[TR2][TD1] 18 [/TD1]
[/TR2]
[TR1][TD1] 19 [/TD1]
[/TR1]
[TR2][TD1] 20 [/TD1]
[/TR2]
[TR1][TD1] 21 [/TD1]
[/TR1]
[TR2][TD1] 22 [/TD1]
[/TR2]
[TR1][TD1] 23 [/TD1]
[/TR1]
[TR2][TD1] 24 [/TD1]
[/TR2]
[TR1][TD1] 25 [/TD1]
[/TR1]
[TR2][TD1] 26 [/TD1]
[/TR2]
[TR1][TD1] 27 [/TD1]
[/TR1]
[TR2][TD1] 28 [/TD1]
[/TR2]
[TR1][TD1] 29 [/TD1]
[/TR1]
[TR2][TD1] 30 [/TD1]
[/TR2]
[TR1][TD1] 31 [/TD1]
[/TR1]
[TR2][TD1] 32 [/TD1]
[/TR2]
[TR1][TD1] 33 [/TD1]
[/TR1]
[TR2][TD1] 34 [/TD1]
[/TR2]
[TR1][TD1] 35 [/TD1]
[/TR1]
[TR2][TD1] 36 [/TD1]
[/TR2]
[TR1][TD1] 37 [/TD1]
[/TR1]
[TR2][TD1] 38 [/TD1]
[/TR2]
[TR1][TD1] 39 [/TD1]
[/TR1]
[TR2][TD1] 40 [/TD1]
[/TR2]
[TR1][TD1] 41 [/TD1]
[/TR1]
[TR2][TD1] 42 [/TD1]
[/TR2]
[TR1][TD1] 43 [/TD1]
[/TR1]
[TR2][TD1] 44 [/TD1]
[/TR2]
[TR1][TD1] 45 [/TD1]
[/TR1]
[TR2][TD1] 46 [/TD1]
[/TR2]
[TR1][TD1] 47 [/TD1]
[/TR1]
[TR2][TD1] 48 [/TD1]
[/TR2]
[TR1][TD1] 49 [/TD1]
[/TR1]
[TR2][TD1] 50 [/TD1]
[/TR2]
[TR1][TD1] 51 [/TD1]
[/TR1]
[TR2][TD1] 52 [/TD1]
[/TR2]
[TR1][TD1] 53 [/TD1]
[/TR1]
[TR2][TD1] 54 [/TD1]
[/TR2]
[TR1][TD1] 55 [/TD1]
[/TR1]
[TR2][TD1] 56 [/TD1]
[/TR2]
[TR1][TD1] 57 [/TD1]
[/TR1]
[TR2][TD1] 58 [/TD1]
[/TR2]
[TR1][TD1] 59 [/TD1]
[/TR1]
[TR2][TD1] 60 [/TD1]
[/TR2]
[TR1][TD1] 61 [/TD1]
[/TR1]
[TR2][TD1] 62 [/TD1]
[/TR2]
[TR1][TD1] 63 [/TD1]
[/TR1]
[TR2][TD1] 64 [/TD1]
[/TR2]
[TR1][TD1] 65 [/TD1]
[/TR1]
[TR2][TD1] 66 [/TD1]
[/TR2]
[TR1][TD1] 67 [/TD1]
[/TR1]
[TR2][TD1] 68 [/TD1]
[/TR2]
[TR1][TD1] 69 [/TD1]
[/TR1]
[TR2][TD1] 70 [/TD1]
[/TR2]
[/TR][TR][TR][/tr][/tr]


[TR][TR][/tr][/tr]


----------



## Cale S (Aug 9, 2016)

TheDubDubJr said:


> Spoiler: US Nationals 2016 Kinch Ranks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does it take your highest placed round? Because I have 100 for skewb and I won the second round but got 5th in the final


----------



## Chree (Aug 9, 2016)

Cale S said:


> Does it take your highest placed round? Because I have 100 for skewb and I won the second round but got 5th in the final



Probably. I never made it to finals in anything... and yet...


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 10, 2016)

Most consistent OH averages? (inconsistency defined as second worst solve minus second best solve, so for example times of 20, 35, 19, 27, DNF would have an inconsistency of 15 seconds).


----------



## shadowslice e (Aug 20, 2016)

What are the highest rankings achieved in each event by a first time competitor (either a newcomer to the event or someone at their actual first competition- both would be good) since 2010 (because otherwise it could be 1 across the board )?

Bonus: same as above but the actual fastest (not necessarily highest ranked).


----------



## Hssandwich (Aug 21, 2016)

Is Stachu Korick, going from a 7:12 official PB BLD solve to a 27.70 official single the greatest time improvement (ignoring DNFs).


----------



## WACWCA (Aug 21, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> Is Stachu Korick, going from a 7:12 official PB BLD solve to a 27.70 official single the greatest time improvement (ignoring DNFs).


My friends at the comp said that they entered sreerams times in for him by accident


----------



## Hssandwich (Aug 21, 2016)

WACWCA said:


> My friends at the comp said that they entered sreerams times in for him by accident


Aha, OK, that makes a lot more sense


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 26, 2016)

These average times at Arnold Classic Asia for 3x3 finals are exactly the same, they had to use the best and worst solves.


----------



## Bubtore (Aug 26, 2016)

Nice, even though this one is the closest first place :

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/GaleriesLafayetteOpen2012/results/podiums


----------



## sam596 (Aug 29, 2016)

How many have equal world ranks for 3x3 single and average? How many are one away?

Realised after last comp I'm now 14373rd in average and 14374th in single. I wanted to know how special I am.


----------



## Lid (Aug 29, 2016)

sam596 said:


> How many have equal world ranks for 3x3 single and average? How many are one away?


Basicly impossible to say, since the db updates more or less daily.
Here are the results from the newest export (WCA_export080_20160829)


Spoiler





```
Same rank
=========
  1	   77/   77	2010UTOM01	Vincent Hartanto Utomo, Indonesia
  2	   64/   64	2009CHAR03	Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์), Thailand
  3	11613/11613	2009MEDE01	William Medeiros, USA
  4	37194/37194	2014GANE03	Deepak Ganesh, India
  5	 5681/ 5681	2012JIEY01	Yoong Kang Jie, Malaysia
  6	  393/  393	2011MATA01	Jorge Castillo Matas, Spain
  7	45202/45202	2016THIR02	Shashank Thirumale, USA
  8	   15/   15	2012MCNE01	Jayden McNeill, Australia
  9	38433/38433	2015HOPK02	Jake Hopkins, Australia
 10	16335/16335	2015PINT10	Luis Alejandro Illanes Pinto, Bolivia
 11	53391/53391	2016RUIZ04	Juan José Castaño Ruiz, Colombia
 12	46707/46707	2014LASH01	Ali Alijani Lashkaryani (علی علیجانی لشکریانی), Iran
 13	 3573/ 3573	2015FREN02	Hayden French, USA
 14	  958/  958	2013HOUJ01	Jiaxin Hou (侯家欣), China

One away
========
  1	 6656/ 6655	2011CHAN08	Shengcheng Chang (昌盛成), China
  2	    8/    9	2012PONC02	Patrick Ponce, USA
  3	  221/  222	2011DWYE02	Nathan Dwyer, USA
  4	    1/    2	2011ETTE01	Lucas Etter, USA
  5	 8978/ 8977	2015SAND03	Tomáš Sandrini, Czech Republic
  6	47625/47624	2015ZHAN38	Jiahe Zhang (张家赫), China
  7	26940/26939	2015KOTU01	Wojciech Kotulski, Poland
  8	  160/  161	2015TELL01	Pedro Alejandro Condo Tellez, Peru
  9	 1884/ 1883	2009YERU01	Ruzhen Ye (叶儒臻), China
 10	 6656/ 6655	2016VASQ02	Brian Espinosa Vasquez, Mexico
 11	  127/  126	2011LIYI02	Yinqin Li (李尹钦), China
 12	17318/17317	2014PERE25	Márcio André Cardoso Pereira, Portugal
 13	16315/16314	2016KODI01	Akshay Kodiyawala, India
 14	46792/46793	2016ALVA15	Sebastian Cubaque Alvarez, Colombia
 15	17269/17270	2015YEWA01	Saurabh Yewale, India
 16	14367/14368	2015SPEN01	Samuel Spendla, United Kingdom
 17	31085/31086	2010MURR01	Keith Murray, Canada
 18	    4/    5	2007VALK01	Mats Valk, Netherlands
 19	 1311/ 1312	2010KOUG01	Kyle Koughan, USA
 20	29271/29270	2015GRUB02	Raphael Gruber, Austria
 21	   58/   59	2014NURU01	Jabari Nuruddin, USA
 22	   26/   27	2010WUIF01	Yi-Fan Wu (吳亦凡), Taiwan
 23	48920/48919	2016KOUS02	Roein Koushki (رویین کوشکی), Iran
 24	46087/46088	2016KANH01	Ahaan Kanhere, India
 25	13196/13197	2009LEVY01	Joel Levy, USA
 26	 9369/ 9370	2014XUMA01	Matthew Xu, USA
 27	   42/   43	2010KIPA01	Jakub Kipa, Poland
```


----------



## sam596 (Aug 29, 2016)

That's awesome thanks! I know it changes all the time, just wanted to see how rare that phenomenon is.


Lid said:


> Basicly impossible to say, since the db updates more or less daily.
> Here are the results from the newest export (WCA_export080_20160829)


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 29, 2016)

has anyone won an event at a competition and came in last in another at the same comp? BLD dnfs don't count


----------



## Cale S (Aug 29, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> has anyone won an event at a competition and came in last in another at the same comp? BLD dnfs don't count



I won 3BLD, MBLD, and 5BLD at Fantastic Minnesota Competition 2015, but got 4th out of 4 in feet


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 29, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> has anyone won an event at a competition and came in last in another at the same comp? BLD dnfs don't count


At Singapore open 2016 I won 6x6 but came in last (last person with a time, that is) in feet and clock. I'm still the slowest clock solver officially in Singapore.

EDIT:
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2015CHAN04
Is this guy now the guy with the biggest single/average time difference for 3x3?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 29, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> At Singapore open 2016 I won 6x6 but came in last (last person with a time, that is) in feet and clock. I'm still the slowest clock solver officially in Singapore


If someone ever gets a slower clock average (I'm assuming average but idk) in Singapore then you will be the Former Clock NR Holder in a way... lol


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 30, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> If someone ever gets a slower clock average (I'm assuming average but idk) in Singapore then you will be the Former Clock NR Holder in a way... lol


True, but next comp with clock imma sub-15


----------



## mycube (Sep 4, 2016)

can someone make a statistic of the top10(0) most official 3bld means?


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Sep 6, 2016)

mycube said:


> can someone make a statistic of the top10(0) most official 3bld means?



How do you define "most official?"


----------



## mycube (Sep 6, 2016)

TheSilverBeluga said:


> How do you define "most official?"



Something like this:
http://pastebin.com/vpQr8B8u

Thanks Gregor for making this list!


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 8, 2016)

List of the most commonly DNFed events? (by percentage)


----------



## supercavitation (Sep 15, 2016)

What's the top 100 for most competitions attended with no podiums?


----------



## gateway cuber (Sep 16, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> List of the most commonly DNFed events? (by percentage)


I can say this confidently without even looking at the wca page
5BLD
4BLD
MULTIBLD
3BLD
2x2/feet
and I don't know the rest
Edit: Pyra too


----------



## 1973486 (Sep 16, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> I can say this confidently without even looking at the wca page
> 5BLD
> 4BLD
> MULTIBLD
> ...



What about Clock?


----------



## sqAree (Sep 16, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> I can say this confidently without even looking at the wca page
> 5BLD
> 4BLD
> MULTIBLD
> ...



Pretty sure FMC is up there too.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Sep 16, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> List of the most commonly DNFed events? (by percentage)


I can't check that, but hopefully someone will. Here are my guesses in order of most to least DNF'd.

5BLD
4BLD
3BLD
MBLD
Clock
FMC
Feet
2x2
6x6
7x7
Pyra
Skewb
Squan
4x4
5x5
Mega
3x3
OH


----------



## gateway cuber (Sep 16, 2016)

1973486 said:


> What about Clock?


I don't do clock so I wouldn't know...


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 16, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> I don't do clock so I wouldn't know...


lol clock
over half of my official averages in it have been DNFs.


----------



## Kit Clement (Sep 16, 2016)

Tom got the top 7 right, by far the closest out of anyone.



Spoiler: Most DNFed events by percentage




*Event**Total DNF**Total Attempts**DNF%**555bf*3542926838.22%*444bf*69161826337.87%*333bf*6402217284237.04%*333mbf*51324041012.70%*clock*96427656112.59%*333fm*94108346511.27%*333ft*1620312065.19%*sq1*4058889044.56%*minx*41421154783.59%*444*167794899863.42%*333oh*155494804063.24%*skewb*45231586442.85%*555*70562605932.71%*pyram*103173903162.64%*222*199117656032.60%*666*1809728922.48%*333*3439413981102.46%*777*1532665602.30%


----------



## mycube (Sep 18, 2016)

Can someone make a statistic on which attempt most of the 2x2 sub1 singles happened? Right now for me it looks like many of them where on the 4th solve. A distribution would be interesting


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 18, 2016)

Which day had the most new competitors?


----------



## WACWCA (Sep 26, 2016)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2016COUR01
there is no way that is legit


----------



## DGCubes (Sep 26, 2016)

WACWCA said:


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2016COUR01
> there is no way that is legit



Yeah, that's ridiculous, especially considering nobody else even got good results on that scramble. Probably like an 11 or something.


----------



## AlexMaass (Sep 26, 2016)

h


WACWCA said:


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2016COUR01
> there is no way that is legit


how dare he take my non drew NAR

but yeah if this isn't mischief or error, I'd be very surprised, I'll tell Tim Reynolds about it.


----------



## AlexMaass (Sep 28, 2016)

update: its removed and fixed, good to see it was fixed, I'm surprised an error like this got onto the wca results


----------



## shadowslice e (Sep 28, 2016)

How many times has one record been broken by one person in two rounds of the same event like Brandon did for Sq-1?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Oct 4, 2016)

Seems like nobody else mentioned it: GJay is now 1st for KinchRanks. I guess it's about time for a change since I think Faz has been top since it was introduced .


----------



## pglewis (Oct 5, 2016)

I'm a little curious about percentage of first time competitor trends. I just went to my first comp last month and fully a quarter or maybe a third of the competitors were first time along with me. I don't really know the history but it seems like we're in yet another resurgence?


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 6, 2016)

pglewis said:


> I'm a little curious about percentage of first time competitor trends. I just went to my first comp last month and fully a quarter or maybe a third of the competitors were first time along with me. I don't really know the history but it seems like we're in yet another resurgence?



This is fairly usual from what I can tell. This isn't necessarily a sign of growth, as a majority of competitors in the WCA have only ever been to one competition (35762 out of 62113). The community has a very high turnover rate, so while we're definitely growing quickly, just looking at new competitors at competitions doesn't give that good of an idea.

You may be interested in this graph compiled by @Tim Reynolds that displays the number of active competitors (at least 1 competition in the past 364 days) over time by continent:


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 6, 2016)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Seems like nobody else mentioned it: GJay is now 1st for KinchRanks. I guess it's about time for a change since I think Faz has been top since it was introduced .


First for sum of ranks single and average AND kinchranks actually


----------



## DGCubes (Oct 7, 2016)

TheDubDubJr said:


> I went off of CubingUSA so there are some people who aren't listed in Cubing USA rankings.
> There is also the issue with foreign people registered in some states so I only included people that list USA as their country in the WCA.
> There are obviously some people who don't have the US on their ID (Chester) that do live here but I figured it was nice to have a clear line.
> 
> I probably will make a Kinch Rankings too for this.



Any chance this state sum of ranks thing could be redone, or perhaps automated?


----------



## Elo13 (Oct 9, 2016)

The person to participate in the most events at their first competition?


----------



## Rcuber123 (Oct 16, 2016)

Person with the most DNFs without a DNF average (excluding BLD and mo3 events)?


----------



## gateway cuber (Oct 16, 2016)

WACWCA said:


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2016COUR01
> there is no way that is legit


what was it? it's fixed now so I can't tell...

300th post


----------



## WACWCA (Oct 16, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> what was it? it's fixed now so I can't tell...
> 
> 300th post


At quabbin they entered his pyra times wrong and gave him a 1.45 single I think and it was 4th in the world lol


----------



## shadowslice e (Oct 18, 2016)

Fastest first time comp averages and singles across events?

eg mega: Nicholas Niang (at least I would think so)


----------



## WACWCA (Oct 18, 2016)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007JEON01
WR 3x3 avg at first comp


----------



## DGCubes (Oct 18, 2016)

WACWCA said:


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007JEON01
> WR 3x3 avg at first comp



For a second I thought this was some new guy who got WR average and I got really excited. Then I looked at his WCA id.


----------



## tx789 (Oct 18, 2016)

Sameer Mahmood got 2x2 wr average at his first comp.


----------



## mycube (Oct 19, 2016)

After I learned some SQL, I thought it would be cool to have some WCA stats, so here are my first. Special credits to Gregor, who helped me a lot 
The statistics are all top100.

List of most solves done until now + DNFs


Spoiler




RankNameSolvesDNFs1Sébastien Auroux116335232François Courtès98279163Bence Barát91792924Jan Bentlage86723805Erik Akkersdijk81605936Wojciech Szatanowski70522837Arnaud van Galen68934178Tim Reynolds63633459Dániel Varga618420010Olivér Perge604048811Clément Gallet582518912Marcin Jakubowski541838313Ron van Bruchem539717914Mats Valk525628715Lars Vandenbergh518815616Joey Gouly510035817Michał Halczuk50868418Laura Ohrndorf508134519Daniel Sheppard497820520Hunor Bózsing490014721Rafael Werneck Cinoto484520022Robert Yau476419623Henrik Buus Aagaard470124924Tomasz Żołnowski450118225Rowe Hessler447430726Fabio Bini Graciose44518727Cornelius Dieckmann439125128Michał Pleskowicz437619629Wojciech Knott434214630Lorenzo Vigani Poli430225731Evan Liu418421132Corey Sakowski404518933Bob Burton398519934Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)393520935Ivan Zabrodin390524236Andreas Pohl390139337Ihor Bilchenko (Ігор Більченко)380521138Gunnar Krig377221739Przemysław Kaleta37686940Dan Cohen375834941Feliks Zemdegs374614842Michael Röhrer370716043Milán Baticz365223044Jakub Kipa361518145James Hildreth361223846Nathan Dwyer359026947John Brechon358617848Leon Schmidtchen35694949Alexander Olleta del Molino356229650Javier Tirado Ortiz350633251James Molloy346723052Michael Young341317053Jayden McNeill33878454Ming Zheng (郑鸣)33786255Callum Hales-Jepp337320856Björn Korbanka336710557Ton Dennenbroek336022158Dan Selzer335724659Antoine Cantin333118160Nobuaki Suga (菅信昭)330520861Hippolyte Moreau329926162Yi-Fan Wu (吳亦凡)32495063Philippe Virouleau32405564Nathaniel Berg321212865Christopher Olson319320166Oscar Roth Andersen317118467Zoé de Moffarts314911368Breandan Vallance313720769Wilhelm Kilders313115370Thompson Clarke309310571Kian Barry309025472Kit Clement308227973Jakub Wolniewicz30818374Filippo Brancaleoni305724975Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호)303616476Paolo Moriello302910677Piotr Kózka30279678Matic Omulec301011179Piotr Michał Padlewski30089180Blake Thompson30056581Anthony Brooks298419882Reto Bubendorf298313783Edward Lin29658484Ryan Jew296212285Geert Bicler29367786Walker Welch291018487Jeremy Fleischman29094588István Kocza290034289Artem Melikian (Артем Мелікян)289711890Bhargav Narasimhan288816691Shivam Bansal287817692Linus Fresz285824793Simon Westlund284413894Oscar Alberto Ceballos Contreras282516795Akash Rupela282311596Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)282022897Ilya Tsiareshka280513598Marcin Stachura27907099Lucas Garron2758231100Brúnó Bereczki2757126


```
SELECT  personName, Count(value1 > 0 OR NULL) + Count(value2 > 0 OR NULL) + Count(value3 > 0 OR NULL) + Count(value4 > 0 OR NULL) + Count(value5 > 0 OR NULL) AS solves, Count(value1 = -1 OR NULL) + Count(value2 = -1 OR NULL) + Count(value3 = -1 OR NULL) + Count(value4 = -1 OR NULL) + Count(value5 = -1 OR NULL) AS dnfs
FROM Results
GROUP BY personName
ORDER BY solves DESC
Limit 100
```




(will split this post because it's to big)


----------



## mycube (Oct 19, 2016)

part 2:

For the next two I chose to use only competitors with > 500 solves
Highest percentage dnf/solves


Spoiler




RankNameSolvesDNFsPercentage1Sarah Strong154644428.71932Taku Yanai (矢内拓)71120428.69203Noah Arthurs127432625.58874Grzegorz Jałocha64715523.95675Fabrizio Cirnigliaro82318522.47876Francisco Javier Lemes Sáez81818022.00497Oliver Frost96320921.70308Arvid Skarrie52610820.53239Matteo Colombo129526320.308910Walter Pereira Rodrigues de Souza53610820.149311Deni Mintsaev85016619.529412Bruce Norskog67513119.407413Axel Häck86016619.302314Artem Savosik86916418.872315Ryan Reese5119618.786716Jael Riggenbach66512418.646617Michał Tomański5199418.111818Sreeram Venkatarao56810117.781719Shelley Chang133823717.713020Guillaume Erbibou74712717.001321Raúl Morales Hidalgo61910316.639722Victor Cullot62010116.290323Andrey Ivanov72211515.928024Marcin Kowalczyk108717015.639425Takayuki Matsumoto (松本孝之)5518615.608026Carlos Angosto Hernández67310515.601827Gilberto Caracciolo Morelli122619015.497628Gregor Billing93414315.310529Krzysztof Bober71910915.159930Daniel Chudecki5568415.107931Laís Azevedo Martins da Silva109916515.013632Lauren Klemz6149214.983733Tyson Mao (毛台勝)5748614.982634Markus Pirzer178926814.980435Qirun Zhong (钟奇润)5648314.716336Adam Zamora157023114.713437Shusei Tabuchi (田渕柊星)5688314.612738Janne Lehtimäki5217614.587339Mike Kotch192028014.583340Han Wu (吳翰)69410114.553341Didiet Aditya Bayu Kusuma6929914.306442Kou Oobatake (大畠功)81111614.303343Natán Riggenbach94013414.255344Xin Shi (石欣)103114614.161045Vivek Prasad Mada76710814.080846Xu Zhao (赵旭)6969814.080547Tomasz Korzeniewski5237313.957948Francisco Garrido Valenzuela5587713.799349Frank Severinsen140518913.452050Péter Trombitás109914713.375851Oleksandr Ivanchak (Олександр Іванчак)106214213.371052Tomoyuki Hiraide (平出智之)5186913.320553Luchen Zhang (张录辰)6738913.224454Maxim Chechnev149019613.154455José Felipe Duarte Coronado6398413.145556Adrian Lehmann175522812.991557Zane Carney7649912.958158M Aashrit Krishna Sankaran7589812.928859Daniel Lundwall93211912.768260Sanae Omyo (大名佐苗)88611312.754061Olli Vikstedt6848712.719362Hari Anirudh7569612.698463Billy Jeffs117614812.585064Maximilian Neitzel102112812.536765Shaden Smith87710912.428766Dmitry Karyakin5076312.426067Michał Bogdan112413912.366568Marcin Zalewski262332312.314169Baiqiang Dong (董百强)201924812.283370Ryan DeLine212126012.258471Antoine Perdereau94711612.249272Chris Hardwick6958512.230273Francisco Pérez Padilla6818312.188074Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭)94411512.182275Rodrigo Pueblas Núñez95311512.067276Simone Ciancotti100412112.051877Andrea Santambrogio90510912.044278François Sechet5356411.962679Kåre Krig124614911.958380Gustavo Maysonnave Franck7208611.944481Kamil Pomietło6968311.925382Mátyás Kuti5736811.867483Israel Fraga da Silva5746811.846784István Kocza290034211.793185Gianluca Placenti6497611.710386Bobby D'Angelo139916311.651287Cendy Cahyo Rahmat107412511.638788Ernesto Cabrera6527511.503189Gábor Szabó5486311.496490Jason Baum7308211.232991Aldo Feandri8649711.226992Victor Sanchez Redondo96210811.226693Karol Cudzich5215811.132494Anton Goryachikh7978811.041495Letian Mattia Chang5095611.002096Chris Krueger6196810.985597Monika Zimmermann7818510.883598Takuma Shirahase (白波瀬拓磨)136614810.834699Adam Greenwood9189910.7843100Matthew Dickman8499110.7185


```
SELECT personName, solves, dnfs, dnfs/solves *100 AS percentage
FROM
(
SELECT personName, (Count(value1 > 0 OR NULL) + Count(value2 > 0 OR NULL) + Count(value3 > 0 OR NULL) + Count(value4 > 0 OR NULL) + Count(value5 > 0 OR NULL)) AS solves, Count(value1 = -1 OR NULL) + Count(value2 = -1 OR NULL) + Count(value3 = -1 OR NULL) + Count(value4 = -1 OR NULL) + Count(value5 = -1 OR NULL) AS dnfs
FROM Results
GROUP BY personName
) AS x
WHERE solves > 500
ORDER BY percentage DESC
Limit 100
```




Lowest percentage DNFs/solves


Spoiler




RankNameSolvesDNFsPercentage1Oswaldo Antonio Pajuelo Puppo80910.12362James Creswell52510.19053Yu-Ying Li (李昱穎)52010.19234Matteo Provasi246570.28405Andreas Pung65420.30586Robert Antal62820.31857Yan Jin (金岩)84430.35558Teera Tareesuchevakul (ธีรา ธารีสุชีวกุล)53120.37669Raphaël Pihet102740.389510Wen-Pin Chen (陳文聘)50420.396811Sonia Reinert50320.397612Patricia Li97940.408613Feilong Tang (唐飞龙)60030.500014Alex Asbery59330.505915Lucas Henrique Meng57330.523616Dave Campbell2156120.556617Max Park83150.601718Staš Zupanc95160.630919Armin Soleimani (آرمین سلیمانی)63140.633920Alexander Lin93160.644521Yueh-Lin Tsai (蔡岳霖)1655110.664722Xingyu Chen (陈星宇)74650.670223David Ludwig58040.689724Ling Qin (秦岭)56340.710525Micha Zahnd112180.713626Michał Marszałek55440.722027Niño Francis Reyes82560.727328Jorge Ströh80560.745329Simon Stannek89770.780430Robin Verstraten113490.793731Takumi Yoshida (吉田匠)88170.794632Elmo Tiitola57650.868133Nanbin Zhang (张楠彬)57550.869634Zheng Lin (林铮)87180.918535Mharr Justhinne Ampong75570.927236Ryo Ito (伊藤崚)74970.934637Quinten Andelhofs96190.936538Chung-Han Hsu (許鍾瀚)1274120.941939Bartosz Ochał84980.942340Yi-Heng Lee (李宜衡)1057100.946141Pratik Poojary62460.961542Clark Cheng52050.961543Kamil Olesz62360.963144Jose Abanto Ortiz61760.972445Filip Chodziutko50250.996046Szymon Malinowski1000101.000047Jithin Prakash60061.000048Ramble Tandar59261.013549Ramón Dersch1083111.015750Jai Gambhir1524161.049951Kacper Stacha1324141.057452Jiaxi Ye (叶佳希)84991.060153Howard Wong Jun Yen (黄俊仁)1121121.070554Shuang Chen (陈霜)65271.073655Durben Joun Virtucio55761.077256Daan Baartmans72981.097457Zhiqing Shi (石志庆)911101.097758Bartłomiej Lewandowski72781.100459Ciarán Beahan1724191.102160Everett Kelly1349151.111961Ryan Driscoll53161.129962Sergey Shmakov61171.145763Luis Gerardo Martínez Hernández60071.166764Jaume Casado Ruiz50761.183465Kai Su (苏锴)75691.190566Pavel Galaktionov1806221.218267Cezary Rokita971121.235868Dylan Hughlett56671.236769Rui-Jun Liu (劉睿鈞)2087261.245870Karina Grandjean Beck2085261.247071Yi Wei (危毅)63981.252072Ivan Lew Yi Wen55971.252273Georgy Vershinin1434181.255274Łukasz Burliga1351171.258375Ben Marlin63381.263876Vegard Seim Karstang934121.284877Arlo Sims854111.288178Dinh-Anh Tran69891.289479Samantha Raskind1391181.294080Aaron LoPrete53571.308481Sittinon Sukhaya (สิทธินนท์ สุขายะ)61081.311582Simon Crawford1513201.321983Phillip Lewicki1508201.326384Phil Yu1349181.334385Dmitry Dergunov2247301.335186Myles Casanas736101.358787Shenchuan Mao (毛神川)806111.364888Leon Schmidtchen3569491.372989Florian Harrer58181.376990Giana Guelfi50871.378091Daiki Matsumoto (松本大輝)725101.379392Maggie Jordan719101.390893Tiffany Chien50271.394494Shu-Yii Luo (駱書翊)1549221.420395Clara Lafourcade836121.435496Tim McMahon968141.446397Tsung-Che Lee (李宗哲)686101.457798Ulrik Bredland958141.461499Marie Hughey747111.4726100Christian Baier54381.4733


```
SELECT personName, solves, dnfs, dnfs/solves *100 AS percentage
FROM
(
SELECT personName, (Count(value1 > 0 OR NULL) + Count(value2 > 0 OR NULL) + Count(value3 > 0 OR NULL) + Count(value4 > 0 OR NULL) + Count(value5 > 0 OR NULL)) AS solves, Count(value1 = -1 OR NULL) + Count(value2 = -1 OR NULL) + Count(value3 = -1 OR NULL) + Count(value4 = -1 OR NULL) + Count(value5 = -1 OR NULL) AS dnfs
FROM Results
GROUP BY personName
) AS x
WHERE solves > 500
ORDER BY percentage ASC
Limit 100
```


----------



## mycube (Oct 19, 2016)

Sorry for tripple post, I rethought me dnfs/solves stats and think it's better to show dnfs/attempts, so here it is:

Highest DNF-rate:


Spoiler




RankNameAttemptsDNFspercentage1Sebastián Pino Castillo65647672.56102Roman Strakhov54612422.71063Sarah Strong199044422.31164Taku Yanai (矢内拓)91520422.29515Noah Arthurs160032620.37506Grzegorz Jałocha80215519.32677Fabrizio Cirnigliaro100818518.35328Francisco Javier Lemes Sáez99818018.03619Oliver Frost117220917.832810Alvaro Rodríguez5679817.284011Arvid Skarrie63410817.034712Matteo Colombo155826316.880613Walter Pereira Rodrigues de Souza64410816.770214Colin Boyd5118416.438415Deni Mintsaev101616616.338616Bruce Norskog80613116.253117Axel Häck102616616.179318Artem Savosik103316415.876119Ryan Reese6079615.815520Jael Riggenbach78912415.716121Michał Tomański6139415.334422Sreeram Venkatarao66910115.097223Shelley Chang157523715.047624Julien Rochette5878714.821125Guillaume Erbibou87412714.530926Raúl Morales Hidalgo72210314.265927Victor Cullot72110114.008328Marcell Endrey5597713.774629Andrey Ivanov83711513.739530Marcin Kowalczyk125717013.524331Takayuki Matsumoto (松本孝之)6378613.500832Carlos Angosto Hernández77810513.496133Daniel Kottenstette5657613.451334Gilberto Caracciolo Morelli141619013.418135Gregor Billing107714313.277636Lucas Benito Rolando5297013.232537Krzysztof Bober82810913.164338Iulian Steavu5026613.147439Daniel Chudecki6408413.125040Laís Azevedo Martins da Silva126416513.053841Lauren Klemz7069213.031242Tyson Mao (毛台勝)6608613.030343Markus Pirzer205726813.028744Qirun Zhong (钟奇润)6478312.828445Adam Zamora180123112.826246Samuel Djian5316812.806047Shusei Tabuchi (田渕柊星)6518312.749648Janne Lehtimäki5977612.730349Mike Kotch220028012.727350Han Wu (吳翰)79510112.704451Roberto Antonio Ocmin Baráybar5126512.695352Mimmi Leckius5136512.670653Subash Karnan5016312.574954Didiet Aditya Bayu Kusuma7919912.515855Kou Oobatake (大畠功)92711612.513556Natán Riggenbach107413412.476757Xin Shi (石欣)117714612.404458Vivek Prasad Mada87510812.342959Xu Zhao (赵旭)7949812.342660Tomasz Korzeniewski5967312.248361Francisco Garrido Valenzuela6357712.126062Liam Wickett5026011.952263Frank Severinsen159418911.857064Péter Trombitás124614711.797865Oleksandr Ivanchak (Олександр Іванчак)120414211.794066Tomoyuki Hiraide (平出智之)5876911.754767Luchen Zhang (张录辰)7628911.679868Yudanis Taqwin Rohman5246111.641269Clément Valot5246111.641270Maxim Chechnev168619611.625171Antoine Simon-Chautemps5426311.623672José Felipe Duarte Coronado7238411.618373Adrian Lehmann198322811.497774Zane Carney8639911.471675M Aashrit Krishna Sankaran8569811.448676Daniel Lundwall105111911.322577Sanae Omyo (大名佐苗)99911311.311378Olli Vikstedt7718711.284079Hari Anirudh8529611.267680Billy Jeffs132414811.178281Maximilian Neitzel114912811.140182Shaden Smith98610911.054883Dmitry Karyakin5706311.052684Michał Bogdan126313911.005585Marcin Zalewski294632310.964086Baiqiang Dong (董百强)226724810.939687Ryan DeLine238126010.919888Duval Valdes Ayala5045510.912789Antoine Perdereau106311610.912590Chris Hardwick7808510.897491Francisco Pérez Padilla7648310.863992Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭)105911510.859393Rodrigo Pueblas Núñez106811510.767894Simone Ciancotti112512110.755695Andrea Santambrogio101410910.749596François Sechet5996410.684597Kåre Krig139514910.681098Gustavo Maysonnave Franck8068610.670099Kamil Pomietło7798310.6547100Mátyás Kuti6416810.6084


```
SELECT personName, attempts, dnfs, dnfs/attempts *100 AS percentage
FROM
(
SELECT personName, (Count(value1 > 0 OR value1 = -1 OR NULL) + Count(value2 > 0 OR value2 = -1 OR NULL) + Count(value3 > 0 OR value3 = -1 OR NULL) + Count(value4 > 0 OR value4 = -1 OR NULL) + Count(value5 > 0 OR value5 = -1 OR NULL)) AS attempts, Count(value1 = -1 OR NULL) + Count(value2 = -1 OR NULL) + Count(value3 = -1 OR NULL) + Count(value4 = -1 OR NULL) + Count(value5 = -1 OR NULL) AS dnfs
FROM Results
GROUP BY personName
) AS x
WHERE attempts > 500
ORDER BY percentage DESC
Limit 100
```




lowest DNF-rate


Spoiler




RankNameAttemptsDNFspercentage1Oswaldo Antonio Pajuelo Puppo81010.12352James Creswell52610.19013Yu-Ying Li (李昱穎)52110.19194Matteo Provasi247270.28325Andreas Pung65620.30496Robert Antal63020.31757Yan Jin (金岩)84730.35428Teera Tareesuchevakul (ธีรา ธารีสุชีวกุล)53320.37529Raphaël Pihet103140.388010Wen-Pin Chen (陳文聘)50620.395311Sonia Reinert50520.396012Patricia Li98340.406913Feilong Tang (唐飞龙)60330.497514Alex Asbery59630.503415Lucas Henrique Meng57630.520816Dave Campbell2168120.553517Max Park83650.598118Staš Zupanc95760.627019Armin Soleimani (آرمین سلیمانی)63540.629920Alexander Lin93760.640321Yueh-Lin Tsai (蔡岳霖)1666110.660322Xingyu Chen (陈星宇)75150.665823David Ludwig58440.684924Ling Qin (秦岭)56740.705525Micha Zahnd112980.708626Michał Marszałek55840.716827Niño Francis Reyes83160.722028Jorge Ströh81160.739829Simon Stannek90470.774330Robin Verstraten114390.787431Takumi Yoshida (吉田匠)88870.788332Guilherme Henrique Paes Landim50140.798433Elmo Tiitola58150.860634Nanbin Zhang (张楠彬)58050.862135Zheng Lin (林铮)87980.910136Mharr Justhinne Ampong76270.918637Ryo Ito (伊藤崚)75670.925938Quinten Andelhofs97090.927839Chung-Han Hsu (許鍾瀚)1286120.933140Bartosz Ochał85780.933541Yi-Heng Lee (李宜衡)1067100.937242Pratik Poojary63060.952443Clark Cheng52550.952444Kamil Olesz62960.953945Jose Abanto Ortiz62360.963146Filip Chodziutko50750.986247Szymon Malinowski1010100.990148Jithin Prakash60660.990149Ramble Tandar59861.003350Ramón Dersch1094111.005551Jai Gambhir1540161.039052Kacper Stacha1338141.046353Jiaxi Ye (叶佳希)85891.049054Howard Wong Jun Yen (黄俊仁)1133121.059155Shuang Chen (陈霜)65971.062256Durben Joun Virtucio56361.065757Daan Baartmans73781.085558Zhiqing Shi (石志庆)921101.085859Bartłomiej Lewandowski73581.088460Ciarán Beahan1743191.090161Everett Kelly1364151.099762Ryan Driscoll53761.117363Sergey Shmakov61871.132764Luis Gerardo Martínez Hernández60771.153265Jaume Casado Ruiz51361.169666Kai Su (苏锴)76591.176567Pavel Galaktionov1828221.203568Cezary Rokita983121.220869Dylan Hughlett57371.221670Rui-Jun Liu (劉睿鈞)2113261.230571Karina Grandjean Beck2111261.231672Yi Wei (危毅)64781.236573Ivan Lew Yi Wen56671.236774Georgy Vershinin1452181.239775Łukasz Burliga1368171.242776Ben Marlin64181.248077Vegard Seim Karstang946121.268578Arlo Sims865111.271779Dinh-Anh Tran70791.273080Samantha Raskind1409181.277581Aaron LoPrete54271.291582Sittinon Sukhaya (สิทธินนท์ สุขายะ)61881.294583Simon Crawford1533201.304684Phillip Lewicki1528201.308985Phil Yu1367181.316886Dmitry Dergunov2277301.317587Myles Casanas746101.340588Shenchuan Mao (毛神川)817111.346489Leon Schmidtchen3618491.354390Florian Harrer58981.358291Giana Guelfi51571.359292Daiki Matsumoto (松本大輝)735101.360593Maggie Jordan729101.371794Tiffany Chien50971.375295Shu-Yii Luo (駱書翊)1571221.400496Clara Lafourcade848121.415197Tim McMahon982141.425798Tsung-Che Lee (李宗哲)696101.436899Ulrik Bredland972141.4403100Marie Hughey758111.4512


```
SELECT personName, attempts, dnfs, dnfs/attempts *100 AS percentage
FROM
(
SELECT personName, (Count(value1 > 0 OR value1 = -1 OR NULL) + Count(value2 > 0 OR value2 = -1 OR NULL) + Count(value3 > 0 OR value3 = -1 OR NULL) + Count(value4 > 0 OR value4 = -1 OR NULL) + Count(value5 > 0 OR value5 = -1 OR NULL)) AS attempts, Count(value1 = -1 OR NULL) + Count(value2 = -1 OR NULL) + Count(value3 = -1 OR NULL) + Count(value4 = -1 OR NULL) + Count(value5 = -1 OR NULL) AS dnfs
FROM Results
GROUP BY personName
) AS x
WHERE attempts > 500
ORDER BY percentage ASC
Limit 100
```


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 19, 2016)

Thanks Linus, really cool stats 

I'm gonna look out for my 5000th solve this year


----------



## mycube (Oct 20, 2016)

Glad you like it, Rob 

Another one:


mycube said:


> Can someone make a statistic on which attempt most of the 2x2 sub1 singles happened? Right now for me it looks like many of them where on the 4th solve. A distribution would be interesting




solve 1Solve 2Solve 3Solve 4Solve 592111242


```
SELECT COUNT((value1 < 100 AND value1 > 0) OR NULL) AS a1, COUNT((value2 < 100 AND value2 > 0) OR NULL) AS a2, COUNT((value3 < 100 AND value3 > 0) OR NULL) AS a3, COUNT((value4 < 100 AND value4 > 0) OR NULL) AS a4, COUNT((value5 < 100 AND value5 > 0) OR NULL) AS a5
FROM Results
WHERE eventId = '222'
LIMIT 100
```


----------



## 1973486 (Oct 20, 2016)

Is that from results or persons?


----------



## mycube (Oct 20, 2016)

1973486 said:


> Is that from results or persons?



This is from results. I took every sub1 in 2x2 ever done by any competitor (so 67 in total)


----------



## Keroma12 (Oct 20, 2016)

If someone could post an updated nemesis list, that would be much appreciated.


----------



## WACWCA (Oct 20, 2016)

mycube said:


> Glad you like it, Rob
> 
> Another one:
> 
> ...


I guess that makes sense because most of the sub 1 solves are the same comp as other ones


----------



## CJK (Oct 20, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> Fastest first time comp averages and singles across events?



I'm very interested in this, too.


----------



## the super cuber (Oct 21, 2016)

Ranking of 2/2 MBLDs officially? thanks


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 21, 2016)

List of top 100 results for 2/2 MBLD


Spoiler




RankNameTime1Chuang Zhou (周闯)00:01:162Marcin Kowalczyk00:01:203Shivam Bansal00:01:234Marcin Kowalczyk00:01:455Oliver Frost00:01:566Alexander Yu00:02:387Marcin Kowalczyk00:02:588Jakob Kogler00:03:009Preeda Hongpimolmas (ปรีดา หงส์พิมลมาศ)00:03:1210Marcin Zalewski00:03:2411Jeff Park00:03:3812Zane Carney00:03:4613Joey Gouly00:03:5814Alexander Yu00:04:0515Joey Gouly00:04:1316Israel Fraga da Silva00:04:1317Adrian Lehmann00:04:2318Sébastien Auroux00:04:2819Cornelius Dieckmann00:04:4920Kamil Galicki00:04:5121Cornelius Dieckmann00:05:0622Jan Bentlage00:05:0923Julian David00:05:2224Rowe Hessler00:05:2225Cornelius Dieckmann00:05:2726Eddy Deturche00:05:3727Wojciech Szatanowski00:05:4228Wojciech Szatanowski00:05:4229Wojciech Szatanowski00:05:4230Cornelius Dieckmann00:05:4731Sébastien Auroux00:05:5332Cornelius Dieckmann00:05:5533Milán Baticz00:05:5934Kui-Yo Chen (陳奎佑)00:06:0335Feliks Zemdegs00:06:0736Blai Solernou Lòpez00:06:1337Danyang Chen (陈丹阳)00:06:1638Milán Baticz00:06:1639Sébastien Auroux00:06:1740Shelley Chang00:06:1841Sébastien Auroux00:06:2642Javier Vega Aramburu00:06:2743Kim Jokinen00:06:2944Arthur Garcin00:06:2945Sébastien Auroux00:06:4146Wojciech Szatanowski00:06:4347Mike Hughey00:06:4748Henrik Buus Aagaard00:06:4749Cornelius Dieckmann00:06:4850Baiqiang Dong (董百强)00:06:5151Alban Reynaud00:06:5252Sébastien Auroux00:07:0053Jan Bentlage00:07:0754Juan Juli Andika Chandra00:07:1955Christian Goñi00:07:1956Baiqiang Dong (董百强)00:07:2057Javier Vega Aramburu00:07:2358Erik Akkersdijk00:07:3459Freddy Fernández Córdova00:07:3460Bobby D'Angelo00:07:3561Bertalan Bodor00:07:3762Jonathan Grayum00:07:3963Zak Walters00:07:4864Javier Gamazo Tejero00:07:5265Lee Seung Ha00:07:5466Javier Tirado Ortiz00:07:5767Kai Jiptner00:07:5768Mateusz Fydrych00:07:5769Park Byung-Hwa00:07:5970Kamil Pomietło00:07:5971Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭)00:08:0672Nikhil Mande00:08:0873Lucas Santiago Bernhardt Caruncho00:08:1174Marcell Endrey00:08:1775Erik Akkersdijk00:08:1876James Donahue00:08:2077Cendy Cahyo Rahmat00:08:2178Luchen Zhang (张录辰)00:08:2679Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)00:08:3080Howie Craig00:08:3081Kim Kyung-Ho00:08:3182Anthony Brooks00:08:3283Willian Fidêncio00:08:3484Rizky Aditya Ramadhan00:08:3585Daniel Grabski00:08:3686Clément Gallet00:08:3787Michał Robaczyk00:08:3888Qijun Miao (缪其隽)00:08:3889Dániel Varga00:08:4190Shikai Jiang (江侍锴)00:08:4291Luis Fernando Diaz Rondón00:08:4292SeungWoon Lee (이승운)00:08:4293Natthaphat Mahtani (ณัฐภัทร จี มาทานี)00:08:4594Erik Akkersdijk00:08:4695Lee Seung Ha00:08:4896Soundhariya Hariharan00:08:4997François Courtès00:08:5098Stephen Adhisaputra00:08:5099Ting He (禾廷)00:08:52100Wenshun Zhou (周文舜)00:08:53


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 21, 2016)

Yuxin Wang set the 0 points WR(or whatever it's called) at Asian Championships 2016: 10/20 1:00:00


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Oct 26, 2016)

At Hayward Rubik's Rumble (https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/HaywardRubiksRumble2016), the third place time for 3x3 was 0.03 seconds slower than the first place time.


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 27, 2016)

Does there exist an official MBLD time that's greater than 1 hour (because of +2s or some other reason)?

Old MBLD not counted of course.


----------



## Cale S (Oct 27, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Does there exist an official MBLD time that's greater than 1 hour (because of +2s or some other reason)?
> 
> Old MBLD not counted of course.



Brandon Satterstrom did this at a comp I went to: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/ClockNOtherStuff2016

and it was 0 points as well, probably worst official MBLD result lol


----------



## Wilhelm (Oct 28, 2016)

Cale S said:


> Brandon Satterstrom did this at a comp I went to: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/ClockNOtherStuff2016
> 
> and it was 0 points as well, probably worst official MBLD result lol


Btw do you guys know if the +2's add up if you get them on multiple cubes?
Also I find it quite funny how you HAVE to solve at least 3 Cubes and get +2's in order to get the worst MBLD result.


----------



## the super cuber (Oct 28, 2016)

Wilhelm said:


> Btw do you guys know if the +2's add up if you get them on multiple cubes?
> Also I find it quite funny how you HAVE to solve at least 3 Cubes and get +2's in order to get the worst MBLD result.


yes +2s add up


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 28, 2016)

Cale S said:


> Brandon Satterstrom did this at a comp I went to: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/ClockNOtherStuff2016
> 
> and it was 0 points as well, probably worst official MBLD result lol



I just checked the database export. I believe that this is the only instance of a (current) MBLD result that exceeds 1 hour.


----------



## Goosly (Oct 30, 2016)

How many competitors have 3 or more solves between 1:00.00 and 1:01.00 in 3x3 blindfolded, without ever getting a sub-1, like I do? Am I the only one?


----------



## DGCubes (Oct 30, 2016)

Goosly said:


> How many competitors have 3 or more solves between 1:00.00 and 1:01.00 in 3x3 blindfolded, without ever getting a sub-1, like I do? Am I the only one?



I'd like to see this for a bunch of events. Maybe something like most sub x+y solves with no sub x solve on z event.
Maybe a leaderboard for most 20.xx solves on 3x3 without a sub-20? Probably some big numbers there.


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 31, 2016)

Goosly said:


> How many competitors have 3 or more solves between 1:00.00 and 1:01.00 in 3x3 blindfolded, without ever getting a sub-1, like I do? Am I the only one?



This guy has 2: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013MINT01

All you needed to do was check the profiles of people whose official pb is between 1:00.00 and 1:01.00


----------



## tx789 (Oct 31, 2016)

I think it might be interesting to have a list of country kinch ranks adjusted for population of that country, or the number of competitors from that country. How would you go about doing this?

I think kinch rank value / number of competitors from that country is a little simple.


----------



## WACWCA (Nov 7, 2016)

Brandon Mikel beat kit clement at FMC USA lol


----------



## Cale S (Nov 7, 2016)

WACWCA said:


> Brandon Mikel beat kit clement at FMC USA lol



and Ryan DeLine

He also got his 50th 69 at the comp, now up to 52


----------



## the super cuber (Nov 7, 2016)

updated bld sum of ranks please, thanks


----------



## CJK (Nov 9, 2016)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2014FUYA01

I'm pretty sure, that's not legal.
(I don't think someone could get an that easy scramble on 4x4)


----------



## Cale S (Nov 9, 2016)

CJK said:


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2014FUYA01
> 
> I'm pretty sure, that's not legal.
> (I don't think, someone could get an that easy scramble on 4x4)



ok what

How didn't I notice that


----------



## moralsh (Nov 9, 2016)

I guess Chinese Live timing doesn't have WR warnings as cubecomps does


----------



## Sebastien (Nov 9, 2016)

Thanks for bringing this up, very attentive community! 

It is indeed an error, which occured while fixing results for this competition about an hour ago. It will be fixed very soon.


----------



## 1973486 (Nov 9, 2016)

What was it? 4x4 WR single?


----------



## CJK (Nov 9, 2016)

1973486 said:


> What was it? 4x4 WR single?



yes, 21.20s 4x4 WR single


----------



## shadowslice e (Nov 9, 2016)

Fastest solver in each event that have never held WR? (fastest with kinch ranks might be interesting as well)


----------



## 1973486 (Nov 9, 2016)

Only counting if they had a WR in that event (e.g Sebastian Weyer has a WR but not in 3x3).

3x3: Hyo-Min Seo, Sebastian Weyer
4x4: Max Park, Seung Hyuk Nahm
5x5: Seung Hyuk Nahm
2x2: Michał Rzewuski, Jayden McNeill
3BLD: Roberto Antonio Ocmin Baráybar, Sreeram Venkatarao
OH: Justin Mallari, Pavan Ravindra
FMC: Jayden McNeill, Ziheng Ma, Ryan DeLine, Walker Welch
Feet: Przemysław Kaleta, Xiaojie Jiang
Megaminx: Feliks Zemdegs
Pyraminx: Aniket Das, Livia Kleiner
Square-1: Charlie Stark, Emanuel Rheinert
Clock: Niko Ronkainen, Tairan Zhong
Skewb: Mehrzad Goli, Anthony Lafourcade
6x6: Mattia Furlan
7x7: Lucas Wesche
4BLD: Roman Strakhov
5BLD: Abhijeet Ghodgaonkar
MBLD: Mark Boyanowski

Pretty interesting stat.


----------



## Elo13 (Nov 10, 2016)

What's the most events a first time competitor has participated in?


----------



## DGCubes (Nov 13, 2016)

Has there ever been a competition with more than one round of FMC mean?


----------



## 1973486 (Nov 13, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> Has there ever been a competition with more than one round of FMC mean?


https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/Michigan2015/results/all#e333fm


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 13, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> Has there ever been a competition with more than one round of FMC mean?


https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/VelbertEasterOpen2014/results/all#e333fm
https://www.cubingusa.com/MentalBreakdown2016/schedule.php
and Mental Breakdown Germany 2017 will have 2 rounds aswell


----------



## mycube (Nov 13, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> Has there ever been a competition with more than one round of FMC mean?


Actually some more competitions had 2 rounds of FMC:


Spoiler




CompetitionRoundsEventCountryCowboysFMCParty20162333fmUkraineWC20052333fmUSALesSantesOpen20142333fmSpainCowboysSummer20152333fmUkraineJavaFMCCubeDay20102333fmIndonesiaPuydeDomeOpen20122333fmFrancePuydeDomeOpen20132333fmFranceFMCBrasil20162333fmBrazilMovesN00bs20122333fmNetherlandsPolishOpen20062333fmPolandMentalBreakdown20162333fmUSASESCSantos20152333fmBrazilOktoberBrest20142333fmBelarusPoland20092333fmPolandSilentSaloonOpen20162333fmBrazilPoznanOpen20092333fmPolandVelbertEasterOpen20142333fmGermanyCrossstraitFMC20162333fmXADvinaOHEdition20142333fmBelarusMichigan20152333fmUSAEuro20042333fmNetherlandsCastellonOpen20142333fmSpain



Spoiler: SQL





```
SELECT competitionId, COUNT(DISTINCT roundId) as rounds, eventId
FROM Results
WHERE eventId = '333fm'
GROUP BY competitionId
ORDER BY rounds DESC
Limit 100
```







There are all competitons with 3 attempts: There was only one competiton with 3 attempts per round before the mean-format became official:


Spoiler



m = mean

CompetitionRoundsAttemptsEventCountrySESCSantos20152m333fmBrazilCowboysFMCParty20162m333fmUkraineFMCBrasil20162m333fmBrazilMentalBreakdown20162m333fmUSASilentSaloonOpen20162m333fmBrazilMichigan20152m333fmUSAMovesN00bs201223333fmNetherlandsVelbertEasterOpen20142m333fmGermanyCrossstraitFMC20162m333fmXA



Spoiler: SQL





```
SELECT competitionId, COUNT(DISTINCT roundId) as rounds, formatId as attempts, eventId, countryId
FROM Results INNER JOIN Competitions ON Results.competitionId = Competitions.id
WHERE eventId = '333fm' AND (formatId = 'm' OR formatId = 3)
GROUP BY competitionId
ORDER BY rounds DESC
Limit 100
```


----------



## AlexMaass (Nov 13, 2016)

leaderboard of the most 4th places?


----------



## mycube (Nov 13, 2016)

AlexMaass said:


> leaderboard of the most 4th places?



Note: There are all only in finals, not in every round.


Spoiler




NameFourth PlacesErik Akkersdijk100Sébastien Auroux99Dániel Varga92Jan Bentlage88François Courtès86Tim Reynolds82Clément Gallet77Bence Barát77Arnaud van Galen74Rafael Werneck Cinoto67Daniel Sheppard59Cornelius Dieckmann58Fabio Bini Graciose54Wojciech Szatanowski54Lorenzo Vigani Poli53Alexander Olleta del Molino51Ivan Zabrodin51Olivér Perge50John Brechon49Henrik Buus Aagaard49Hunor Bózsing48Wojciech Knott48Ihor Bilchenko (Ігор Більченко)48Javier Tirado Ortiz48Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)46Joey Gouly46Hippolyte Moreau45Nobuaki Suga (菅信昭)44Maarten Smit44Gonzalo Orellana Barrasa43Robert Yau43Mats Valk43Gunnar Krig42Bob Burton42Michał Pleskowicz42Matic Omulec41Ron van Bruchem41Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)40Nathan Dwyer40Marcin Jakubowski39Oscar Alberto Ceballos Contreras38Edward Lin38Artem Melikian (Артем Мелікян)38Simon Westlund37Wilhelm Kilders37Dan Cohen37Walker Welch36Michał Halczuk36Christopher Olson36Corey Sakowski36Evan Liu36Philippe Virouleau33Wataru Hashimura (端村航)33Milán Baticz33Jakub Kipa33Lars Vandenbergh33Marco Rota32Niko Ronkainen31Callum Hales-Jepp31Marcin Zalewski31Piotr Kózka31Mariano D'Imperio31Blake Thompson31Chia-Wei Lu (呂家維)31Takayuki Ookusa (大艸尊之)30Frank Severinsen30Jakub Wolniewicz30Pablo Nicolás Oshiro Mondoñedo30Dan Dzoan30Kit Clement30Jure Gregorc30Sinpei Araki (荒木慎平)30Jules Desjardin29Andreas Pohl29Filippo Brancaleoni29Stephen Adhisaputra29Weixing Zhang (张炜星)29Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호)29Tomasz Żołnowski29Björn Korbanka29Allyson Dias de Lima28Daniel Gracia Ortiz28Anders Berggren28Riley Woo28Yi-Fan Wu (吳亦凡)28Jeremy Fleischman28Syuhei Omura (大村周平)28Jonathan Midjord Shapira28Thompson Clarke28James Hildreth28Antoine Piau28Ting Sheng Bao Yang28Renan Mondini Cerpe27Shivam Bansal27Nathaniel Berg27Oscar Roth Andersen27Jhon Edinson Arias Parra27Leon Schmidtchen27Alberto Pérez de Rada Fiol27Mitsuki Gunji (郡司光貴)27Vladislav Kaminskiy27Valentin Hoffmann27




Spoiler: SQL





```
SELECT personName, COUNT(pos) as fourth, roundId
FROM Results
WHERE pos = 4 AND roundId = 'f'
GROUP BY personName
ORDER BY fourth DESC
LIMIT 100
```


----------



## Hssandwich (Nov 13, 2016)

Is there anyone who has a faster 4BLD success than 3BLD success? How about 5BLD faster than 4BLD, or even 5BLD faster than 3BLD?


----------



## Cale S (Nov 13, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> Is there anyone who has a faster 4BLD success than 3BLD success? How about 5BLD faster than 4BLD, or even 5BLD faster than 3BLD?



I remember a time when there were 2 people with better 5BLD than 4BLD, and later I got a 5BLD success half a year before a 4BLD success. I actually got a 5BLD success before a 3BLD success, but they both happened at the same comp


----------



## AndyK (Nov 13, 2016)

Please stop me if you've heard this one, but I'd love to see some sort of 'dominance' statistic and figure out how one's dominance ranks in history. For example, we've got this statistic on WCA showing that Feliks now has 50 of the current top 3x3 averages. Looking deeper, he's also got all of this (the number given is # of results in the top 100): 
3x3OH: 19 singles/22 averages
4x4: 40 singles/41 averages
5x5: 73 singles/46 averages
6x6: 37 singles/21 averages
7x7: 28 singles/18 averages

This is a remarkable feat and I wish there was a way to quantify it. If this was all quantified into a "dominance number" then we could look back through the years and figure out who was best relative to current competition and by how much. Looking years down the road, world records are going to come and go based on new algs and new hardware (and better cubers), but dominance lasts much longer and is perhaps a better metric.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Ollie (Nov 14, 2016)

EDIT: Got a bit carried away and focused a bit too much on the current top results rather than a historical measure. Ah well, it was a fun thing to calculate. 



AndyK said:


> Please stop me if you've heard this one, but I'd love to see some sort of 'dominance' statistic and figure out how one's dominance ranks in history. For example, we've got this statistic on WCA showing that Feliks now has 50 of the current top 3x3 averages. Looking deeper, he's also got all of this (the number given is # of results in the top 100):
> 3x3OH: 19 singles/22 averages
> 4x4: 40 singles/41 averages
> 5x5: 73 singles/46 averages
> ...



Had a quick go, using the number of top 100/1000 results as a "dominance score".

_dominance score = Σ((n + 1) - result rank)
where n = the number of people in your top N that you are examining._​
So in a top 100, WR gets 100 points, while 100th place gets 1 point.

https://github.com/olfrost/WCADominance - there is some R code and some CSVs with the results for top 100/1000 for singles, averages and then the two combined.

*Top 10 Dominance scores for 2x2x2 singles*

```
[B]personId[/B] [B]eventId[/B] [B]DominanceScore[/B]
2009ZEMD01 222 305.5
2009OLSO01 222 236
2013JOHN10 222 130
2014CZAP01 222 100
2014RZEW01 222 99
2007VALK01 222 98
2011SBAH01 222 96.5
2015LARS04 222 96.5
2015CHEN56 222 95
2014OMIA01 222 94
```

*Top 10 Dominance scores for 2x2x2 averages*

```
[B]personId[/B] [B]eventId[/B] [B]DominanceScore[/B]
2011ETTE01 222 1473.5
2011SBAH01 222 543.5
2012MCNE01 222 507.5
2009OLSO01 222 423.5
2012PATE01 222 360.5
2013GERH01 222 210.5
2012WICH01 222 207.5
2014CZAP01 222 164.5
2012PANJ02 222 157.5
2010WANG07 222 145.5
```

*Top 10 Dominance scores for 3x3x3 singles*

```
[B]personId[/B] [B]eventId[/B] [B]DominanceScore[/B]
2009ZEMD01 333 1652.5
2011ETTE01 333 425
2007VALK01 333 390
2012COST01 333 251.5
2010BURN01 333 233
2012PONC02 333 183.5
2010BRAD01 333 177.5
2012ELLI01 333 172.5
2009PLES01 333 158.5
2009DIEC01 333 145.5
```

*Top 10 Dominance scores for 3x3x3 averages*

```
[B]personId[/B] [B]eventId[/B] [B]DominanceScore[/B]
2009ZEMD01 333 3170.5
2007VALK01 333 381.5
2011ETTE01 333 324.5
2013NAHM01 333 284
2010WEYE02 333 177
2010WEYE01 333 153.5
2009PLES01 333 131.5
2010WANG68 333 123.5
2012PONC02 333 104.5
2011LAUA01 333 53
```

*Total dominance (single and average scores combined for all events)*

```
personId DominanceScore
2009ZEMD01 22849
2009HAYS01 6065
2010KIPA01 5034
2013LINK01 4544.5
2010WEYE02 4251
2011KOWA01 4019
2010BRAD01 3568
2013HUAN30 3512.5
2012CAMP03 3222
2011KNOT01 2835
```



Spoiler: My R script





```
#### Author: Ollie Frost
#### Description: Calculate a 'dominance' score for the number of averages and singles in the top 100 results.

# Test if the packages are installed. If not, install them.
pkgs <- c("data.table","dplyr","sqldf")
installs <- pkgs[!(pkgs %in% installed.packages()[,"Package"])]
if(length(installs) > 0){install.packages(pkgs)}

library(data.table)
library(dplyr)
library(sqldf)

# 1. Decide how many results to base the result on. -----------------------
topResults <- 1000

# Load the data from wherever you decided to put your TSV files.
wcaResults <- fread("WCA_export_Results.tsv", select = c("personId", "best", "eventId", "average")) # Select relevant columns to save memory.
wcaResults <- wcaResults[wcaResults$best >= 0, ] # Remove DNFs and DNSs.
wcaResults <- subset(wcaResults, !(wcaResults$eventId) %in% c("magic","mmagic","333mbo")) # Remove old events.

# Give every result in the data table a rank, split by event.
## Start with singles
wcaRanksSingle <- wcaResults[, resultRank:= rank(best), by = "eventId"]
wcaRanksSingle <- wcaRanksSingle[wcaRanksSingle$resultRank <= topResults, ]

## Repeat for averages, removing "average = 0".
wcaRanksAverage <- wcaResults[wcaResults$average > 0, ]
wcaRanksAverage <- wcaRanksAverage[, resultRank:= rank(average), by = "eventId"]
wcaRanksAverage <- wcaRanksAverage[wcaRanksAverage$resultRank <= topResults, ]

## Memory control.
rm(wcaResults)
gc() # Not really required, but fun.

# Generate a score for each competitor in the top 100 applying a score per result rank.
# NB: Result 1 gets 100 points. Result 100 gets 1 point. Meh.
wcaRanksSingle$RankScore <- (topResults + 1) - wcaRanksSingle$resultRank
wcaRanksAverage$RankScore <- (topResults + 1) - wcaRanksAverage$resultRank

singleResult <- sqldf(
"SELECT personId, eventId, SUM(RankScore) as DominanceScore
FROM wcaRanksSingle
GROUP BY personId, eventId
ORDER BY eventId, DominanceScore DESC")

averageResult <- sqldf(
"SELECT personId, eventId, SUM(RankScore) as DominanceScore
FROM wcaRanksAverage
GROUP BY personId, eventId
ORDER BY eventId, DominanceScore DESC")

# Do a combined score.
totalDominance <- rbind(singleResult, averageResult)
totalDominanceResult <- sqldf(
"SELECT personId, SUM(DominanceScore) as DominanceScore
FROM totalDominance
GROUP BY personId
ORDER BY DominanceScore DESC
LIMIT 100"
)

# Write CSVs
write.csv(singleResult, paste0("SingleDominance", topResults, ".csv"), row.names = F)
write.csv(singleResult, paste0("AverageDominance", topResults, ".csv"), row.names = F)
write.csv(singleResult, paste0("TotalDominance", topResults, ".csv"), row.names = F)
```




Just a very rough example, not really anything serious.


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 14, 2016)

How long does a WR last on average before being beaten (either by the holder or someone else)? What about CRs or NRs?


----------



## AndyK (Nov 14, 2016)

Ollie said:


> Had a quick go, using the number of top 100/1000 results as a "dominance score".
> 
> *Total dominance (single and average scores combined for all events)*​
> 
> ...



This is totally awesome. Thanks! This has gotta become an official statistic. Anybody know the guy who runs http://wcadb.net?

I can't mess with the source code myself, so what about subdivisions of the Total Dominance measure by Main Events, Big Cubes, Blindfolded, non-square cubes, etc? Maybe leaving out feet and clock (not to start a flame war or something). It'd be like KinchRanks subdivisions here: http://wcadb.net/kinchranks.php?kinch=bld&region=World&gender=all&show=100


----------



## 1973486 (Nov 14, 2016)

AndyK said:


> Maybe leaving out feet and clock (not to start a flame war or something)



<flame war>


----------



## Lid (Nov 14, 2016)

Longest time to get to sub 10 average in 3x3x3, idea from RobertY


Spoiler: More than 4 years = 99 ppl





```
#    WCAID         days    1st    best    Name/First comp/First sub10 comp
 1    2005FLEI01    3717    997    985    Jeremy Fleischman, USA    CaltechSpring2005    2005 4 16    DanishOpen2015    2015 6 20
 2    2006TSAI03    3275    974    963    Yueh-Lin Tsai (蔡岳霖), Taiwan    Taiwan2006    2006 7 23    TaiwanOpen2015    2015 7 11
 3    2007WONG02    3081    965    965    Tim Wong, USA    CaltechSpring2007    2007 5 5    IrvineFall2015    2015 10 11
 4    2008LIMS01    3010    983    983    Simon Lim, Philippines    PhilippinesOpen2008    2008 7 5    AsianChampionship2016    2016 10 1
 5    2008BYEO01    2946    979    979    Yu Byeong-Seon (유병선), Korea    KCAKoreaOpen2008    2008 1 20    ValentineinDaegu2016    2016 2 13
 6    2008KINN01    2918    966    966    Rowan Kinneavy, United Kingdom    UKOpen2008    2008 11 8    UKChampionship2016    2016 11 4
 7    2008WONE01    2905    987    987    David Woner, USA    DrexelFall2008    2008 11 15    LawrenceFall2016    2016 10 29
 8    2006BARL01    2884    997    997    Thom Barlow, United Kingdom    UKOpen2006    2006 11 18    CuthbertsOpen2014    2014 10 11
 9    2008WUKU01    2849    962    962    Kuo-Hau Wu (吳國豪), Taiwan    TaiwanSummerOpen2008    2008 7 13    TaichungCubeOpen2016    2016 5 1
10    2008YUDA01    2837    988    969    Yu Da-Hyun (유다현), Korea    Suwon2008    2008 8 15    CubeIsGood2016    2016 5 22
11    2008HASH02    2780    980    980    Wataru Hashimura (端村航), Japan    KanazawaOpen2008    2008 12 20    JRCAKansaiSummer2016    2016 7 31
12    2009ALFA01    2778    941    909    Jay Benedict Alfaras, Philippines    SingaporeOpen2009    2009 2 28    PhilippineChampionship2016    2016 10 7
13    2008LINH01    2758    994    932    Hao-Zheng Lin (林浩正), Taiwan    TaiwanSummerOpen2008    2008 7 13    HsinchuWinterOpen2016    2016 1 31
14    2008ZHAN06    2712    980    911    Haixu Zhang (张海旭), China    GuangdongOpen2008    2008 10 1    Guangzhou3x3Days2016    2016 3 5
15    2009BOUR01    2596    991    991    Ian Bourn, USA    HorizonsOpen2009    2009 6 20    USNationals2016    2016 7 29
16    2006HALC01    2569    983    969    Michał Halczuk, Poland    PolishOpen2006    2006 9 16    SLSJastrzebie2013    2013 9 28
17    2007LUCH01    2569    978    970    Chia-Wei Lu (呂家維), Taiwan    PhilippinesOpen2007    2007 8 25    BerkeleySummer2014    2014 9 6
18    2005FERN01    2555    966    943    Ravi Fernando, USA    Midwest2005    2005 1 29    BerkeleyWinter2012    2012 1 28
19    2008UENO01    2554    982    977    Shuto Ueno (上野柊斗), Japan    KashiwaOpen2008    2008 5 5    JapanContestSpring2015    2015 5 3
20    2009LAIY01    2436    971    969    Yan-Hung Lai (賴彥宏), Taiwan    TaiwanSpringOpen2009    2009 5 31    HsinchuWinterOpen2016    2016 1 31
21    2009SATO02    2402    982    946    Shinichiro Sato (佐藤真一郎), Japan    OsakaOpen2009    2009 3 28    JRCAKansaiFall2015    2015 10 25
22    2010OMUL02    2394    991    991    Matic Omulec, Slovenia    SlovenianOpen2010    2010 4 24    LjubljanaOpen2016    2016 11 12
23    2008SIMO01    2366    993    977    Riccardo Simone, Italy    ItalianOpen2008    2008 6 21    PoliMiItalianOpen2014    2014 12 13
24    2009LIUE01    2352    995    955    Evan Liu, USA    CumberlandValley2009    2009 5 30    UKChampionship2015    2015 11 7
25    2007ADSU01    2295    997    919    Justin Adsuara, USA    BerkeleySpring2007    2007 4 14    WC2013    2013 7 26
26    2008PIAU01    2260    924    924    Antoine Piau, France    NantesOpen2008    2008 5 31    Euro2014    2014 8 8
27    2009CYRK01    2239    981    941    Tomasz Cyrklaff, Poland    GdanskOpen2009    2009 8 22    PolishChampionship2015    2015 10 9
28    2009AZIZ02    2211    957    936    Muhammad Hariz bin Azizan, Malaysia    MalaysianOpen2009    2009 11 28    MalaysianCubeOpen2015    2015 12 18
29    2010JINY02    2211    996    962    Yan Jin (金岩), China    XianSpring2010    2010 4 4    ShenyangOpen2016    2016 4 23
30    2010FUEN01    2205    997    939    Leopoldo Andrés Ibarra Fuentes, Chile    ChileOpen2010    2010 1 9    CampeonatoChilenodeVerano2016    2016 1 23
31    2009SALA01    2197    966    891    Jorge Leonardo Sánchez Salazar, Mexico    PueblaOpen2009    2009 7 11    WC2015    2015 7 17
32    2007WOOR01    2162    984    882    Riley Woo, USA    CaltechSummer2007    2007 8 25    WC2013    2013 7 26
33    2010ALFA03    2150    976    976    Eyal Alfasi, Israel    IsraelOpen2010    2010 9 27    IsraelChampionship2016    2016 8 16
34    2010GOLD01    2149    970    970    Zach Goldman, USA    LibertyScience2010    2010 12 18    PhillipsExeterCubeDay2016    2016 11 5
35    2007ALIW01    2142    985    985    Waris Ali, USA    VirginiaOpen2007    2007 11 24    Cubetcha2013    2013 10 5
36    2008CHUC02    2114    996    871    Che-Ting Chu (朱哲廷), Taiwan    TaiwanSummerOpen2008    2008 7 13    HsinchuSpringOpen2014    2014 4 27
37    2010VILL03    2079    959    952    Robbie Villarica, Philippines    PhilippinesOpen2010    2010 9 18    MetroSpeedcubingOpen2016    2016 5 28
38    2008CRAW01    2072    999    949    Simon Crawford, United Kingdom    UKOpen2008    2008 11 8    WelcomeToCambridge2014    2014 7 12
39    2005BATI01    2064    962    868    Milán Baticz, Hungary    Hungary2005    2005 11 19    CzechOpen2011    2011 7 15
40    2008BARA01    2058    965    951    Bence Barát, Hungary    DutchMasters2008    2008 8 23    SlovenianOpen2014    2014 4 12
41    2010KADD01    2017    924    924    Abdelhak Kaddour, France    France2010    2010 4 9    DYCOpen2015    2015 10 17
42    2006GUNJ01    2016    978    918    Mitsuki Gunji (郡司光貴), Japan    TokyoOpen2006    2006 7 30    Tsukuba2012    2012 2 5
43    2010HULL01    2016    972    972    Katie Hull, USA    Marietta2010    2010 7 31    PeachStateWinter2016    2016 2 6
44    2011BOGA01    2016    986    986    Anders Bogan, USA    CaltechWinter2011    2011 2 12    NiseiWeek2016    2016 8 20
45    2006TSAO01    1967    939    927    Andy Tsao, USA    Berkeley2006    2006 11 18    HarvardSpring2012    2012 4 7
46    2010KORO01    1933    969    969    Alex Koroglu, USA    USNationals2010    2010 8 6    ManhassetFall2015    2015 11 21
47    2010YIDA01    1911    981    817    Dana Yi, USA    PrincetonFall2010    2010 11 6    SlowNSteadyWinter2016    2016 1 30
48    2011FANG02    1904    954    954    Shujie Fang (方述杰), China    XiamenOpen2011    2011 7 16    AsianChampionship2016    2016 10 1
49    2011WANG30    1904    990    990    Jingzheng Wang (王景正), China    XiamenOpen2011    2011 7 16    AsianChampionship2016    2016 10 1
50    2007OMUR01    1897    963    963    Syuhei Omura (大村周平), Japan    MachidaOpen2007    2007 1 28    MatsudoSpring2012    2012 4 8
51    2011VERV01    1892    972    937    Bruno Vervoort, Belgium    AachenOpen2011    2011 1 14    TulipOpen2016    2016 3 20
52    2010MIAZ01    1868    984    984    Filip Miazek, Poland    PolishNationals2010    2010 8 28    PolishChampionship2015    2015 10 9
53    2011CAST02    1855    931    931    Michael Andres Castillo Lemus, Colombia    ColombiaMetodoGenius2011    2011 5 28    TorneoRubikAventura2016    2016 6 25
54    2011SELZ01    1855    981    973    Dan Selzer, USA    NewarkH2H2011    2011 3 19    ManhassetSpring2016    2016 4 16
55    2009IOVA01    1849    995    904    Massimiliano Iovane, Italy    ItalianOpen2009    2009 2 14    SmallCubingItaly2014    2014 3 9
56    2011REED01    1848    967    925    Austin Reed, USA    CaltechWinter2011    2011 2 12    AZCubingWinter2016    2016 3 5
57    2011SALG01    1834    974    974    Daniel Cano Salgado, Colombia    ColombiaMetodoGenius2011    2011 5 28    TorneoCosmocentro2016    2016 6 4
58    2008KELL02    1820    966    932    Everett Kelly, USA    CaltechFall2008    2008 11 22    CaltechFall2013    2013 11 16
59    2011MATA01    1806    996    996    Jorge Castillo Matas, Spain    MurciaOpen2011    2011 3 5    MolinaOpen2016    2016 2 13
60    2005ZOLN01    1791    987    906    Tomasz Żołnowski, Poland    PolishOpen2005    2005 9 18    EastGermanOpen2010    2010 8 14
61    2011SVEN02    1785    980    980    Johan Svensson, Sweden    SwedishCubedays2011    2011 11 26    AFSwedishCubeOpen2016    2016 10 15
62    2011JIAN15    1771    979    979    Xiaojie Jiang (蒋孝杰), China    ShanghaiPortOpen2011    2011 11 26    AsianChampionship2016    2016 10 1
63    2009WHIT01    1729    990    984    Ben Whitmore, United Kingdom    UKMasters2009    2009 7 11    WelwynGardenCity2014    2014 4 5
64    2011BANS02    1721    986    986    Shivam Bansal, India    ShaastraOpen2011    2011 10 1    SCMU2016    2016 6 17
65    2011IRIF01    1716    960    951    Asato Irifune (入船朝斗), Japan    HokurikuEve2011    2011 12 24    TachikawaOpen2016    2016 9 4
66    2009BRZE01    1714    995    988    Kalina Jakubowska, Poland    SilesiaOpen2009    2009 11 28    Euro2014    2014 8 8
67    2005AKKE01    1701    989    879    Erik Akkersdijk, Netherlands    Netherlands2005    2005 10 29    AlaniaOpen2010    2010 6 26
68    2010WANG11    1700    968    968    Jiaxi Wang (王嘉熙), China    ShanghaiWinter2010    2010 2 7    SebraOpen2014    2014 10 4
69    2006TABU02    1679    982    825    Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢), Japan    Osaka2006    2006 3 5    AsianChampionship2010    2010 10 9
70    2010CHEN20    1672    985    845    Lin Chen (陈霖), China    HenanOpen2010    2010 5 2    HangzhouWinterOpen2014    2014 11 29
71    2011CAOS01    1663    992    922    Sheng Cao (曹晟), China    ShenYangOpen2011    2011 10 4    ShenyangOpen2016    2016 4 23
72    2012HALE01    1652    943    943    Callum Hales-Jepp, United Kingdom    RapidashOpen2012    2012 4 14    KjellerOpen2016    2016 10 22
73    2011ALVI01    1652    944    944    Wilson Alvis, Indonesia    MedanOpen2011    2011 3 5    BerkeleySummer2015    2015 9 12
74    2009OLSO01    1638    950    868    Christopher Olson, USA    TwinCities2009    2009 2 28    Indiana2013    2013 8 24
75    2009JUNY01    1638    948    948    Howard Wong Jun Yen (黄俊仁), Malaysia    SingaporeOpen2009    2009 2 28    GuildfordOpen2013    2013 8 24
76    2009KORB01    1632    993    993    Björn Korbanka, Germany    WC2009    2009 10 9    SwissOpen2014    2014 3 29
77    2012PERR01    1624    927    927    Nate Perry, USA    KansasCubeOff2012    2012 5 19    LawrenceFall2016    2016 10 29
78    2011HETC01    1624    936    936    Patrick Hetco, Germany    MunichOpen2011    2011 11 26    HessenOpen2016    2016 5 7
79    2008JONG03    1623    949    827    Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호), Korea    Cheonan2008    2008 7 27    KoreanStyle2013    2013 1 5
80    2011ULIN01    1617    964    964    Joel Ulin, Sweden    SwedishChampionship2011    2011 9 17    NykopingCubeDay2016    2016 2 20
81    2011CAST01    1604    932    848    Swann Castel, France    France2011    2011 4 22    ChampagneOpen2015    2015 9 12
82    2008CLAR01    1603    922    894    Thompson Clarke, Canada    TorontoOpenFall2008    2008 11 1    MontrealOpen2013    2013 3 23
83    2010LANE02    1596    991    864    Mitchell Lane, USA    BerkeleySummer2010    2010 7 11    BerkeleyFall2014    2014 11 23
84    2009BOZS01    1590    972    851    Hunor Bózsing, Hungary    HungarianOpen2009    2009 10 16    SLSGliwice2014    2014 2 22
85    2007LIME01    1554    986    870    Eric Limeback, Canada    CanadianOpen2007    2007 5 19    CanadianOpen2011    2011 8 20
86    2007CHAN07    1546    935    901    Harris Chan, Canada    CanadianOpen2007    2007 5 19    USNationals2011    2011 8 12
87    2012UTAM01    1539    997    997    Rizki Akbari Utama, Indonesia    BandungOpen2012    2012 5 26    IndonesianChampionship2016    2016 8 12
88    2012BUBE01    1519    998    949    Reto Bubendorf, Switzerland    SerbianOpen2012    2012 5 12    BelfortOpen2016    2016 7 9
89    2011AKIV01    1519    962    962    Evgeny Akivis, Russia    MNWOpen2011    2011 7 23    MoscowSouthWestOpen2015    2015 9 19
90    2012CHEN28    1518    985    963    Yifei Chen (陈奕霏), China    GuiyangOpen2012    2012 8 5    AsianChampionship2016    2016 10 1
91    2011CHEN03    1513    990    990    Guan Ying Chen (陳冠穎), Taiwan    TaiwanWinterOpen2011    2011 2 12    MaruCubeKidsDay2015    2015 4 5
92    2012HUGH01    1510    955    955    Dylan Hughlett, USA    GroovikSeattle2012    2012 6 10    USNationals2016    2016 7 29
93    2012SEVE01    1484    967    964    Ainesh Sevellaraja, Malaysia    CyberOpen2012    2012 4 7    NorthLondonOpen2016    2016 4 30
94    2007NAKA03    1483    996    879    Yu Nakajima (中島悠), Japan    JapanOpen2007    2007 7 28    CubeCampKanazawa2011    2011 8 19
95    2010SCHI01    1470    995    860    Reinier Schippers, Netherlands    DusseldorfOpen2010    2010 7 24    N8W8Summer2014    2014 8 2
96    2011NARA02    1470    943    922    Bhargav Narasimhan, India    BangaloreOpen2011    2011 8 20    BrainStudioCubeOpen2015    2015 8 29
97    2009STIF01    1470    961    935    Harald Stiff, Sweden    SwedishOpen2009    2009 9 5    SwedishChampionship2013    2013 9 14
98    2007ESPI01    1463    998    900    Phillip Espinoza, USA    SanDiego2007    2007 5 26    SanDiego2011    2011 5 28
99    2011GOTT03    1463    944    944    Josué Dell'Orto Gottardi, Brazil    SESCSantos2011    2011 7 15    WC2015    2015 7 17
```



1st=time of first sub10 avg
best=current PB


----------



## tx789 (Nov 14, 2016)

An interesting stat I'd like to see is one where you add together the amount of time each individual WR some one as had together. I'd also like to see the same thing done for CRs and NR. 

Also with this you could also rank by the ratio of how long they have been completing conpared to this vaule.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 14, 2016)

Lid said:


> Longest time to get to sub 10 average in 3x3x3, idea from RobertY
> 
> 
> Spoiler: More than 4 years = 99 ppl
> ...


2016 days... IT TOOK ME 2016 DAYS  Also, got my first official sub-10 in 2016.... coincidence?


----------



## scylla (Nov 17, 2016)

how about the most dnf's between 2 succesful blindfolded attempts of a person?


----------



## shadowslice e (Nov 21, 2016)

Slowest people to have no nemesises?


----------



## 1973486 (Nov 21, 2016)

Define slowest


----------



## shadowslice e (Nov 22, 2016)

1973486 said:


> Define slowest


lowest kinchranked people or just straight sum of ranks people who have no nemesises


----------



## FJT97 (Nov 22, 2016)

What about females getting NRs, Crs, Wrs?
I just heard of Berta Garcia getting NR in multibld. Never of another woman competing on that Level in Multi.


----------



## Berd (Nov 22, 2016)

FJT97 said:


> What about females getting NRs, Crs, Wrs?
> I just heard of Berta Garcia getting NR in multibld. Never of another woman competing on that Level in Multi.


There's a Japanese lady who is good at MBLD.


----------



## Cale S (Nov 22, 2016)

FJT97 said:


> What about females getting NRs, Crs, Wrs?
> I just heard of Berta Garcia getting NR in multibld. Never of another woman competing on that Level in Multi.



Liliya Kamaltdinova got Russian 3BLD NR


----------



## Isaac Lai (Nov 22, 2016)

FJT97 said:


> What about females getting NRs, Crs, Wrs?
> I just heard of Berta Garcia getting NR in multibld. Never of another woman competing on that Level in Multi.


wcadb.net allows you to sort rankings and records by gender.


----------



## Lid (Nov 22, 2016)

FJT97 said:


> What about females getting NRs, Crs, Wrs?
> I just heard of Berta Garcia getting NR in multibld. Never of another woman competing on that Level in Multi.


I have a top20 for each event here.


----------



## mycube (Nov 23, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> Is there anyone who has a faster 4BLD success than 3BLD success? How about 5BLD faster than 4BLD, or even 5BLD faster than 3BLD?



Quite late reply but here is the answer:
*The only person with 5BLD > 4BLD: 
Vojtech Dvorak* https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012DVOA01 (15:42.00 to 19:32.00)

*People with 5BLD success but without 4BLD success:*
Adam Barta https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009BART02 (10:03.00)
Kevin Montano https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011MONT02 (14:05.99)
Jorge Augusto Siqueira Pinto https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012PINT01 (25.22.00)
Howie Craig https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013CRAI01 (22:12.00)
Prashanth Rebala https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013REBA01 (15:49.00)
Clement Cherblanc https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2014CHER05 (37:57.00)
JaeSeong Choe https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2014CHOE01 (33:38.00)

There are no people with a 5BLD success without at least one 3BLD success, there are no people with a 4BLD success without at least one 3BLD success, also there is no one with 4BLD > 3BLD or 5BLD > 3BLD.

(maybe some typos in the names and times, edited them by hand)


----------



## efattah (Nov 24, 2016)

How about fastest 3x3 average in a person's first ever competition?


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 24, 2016)

Spoiler: Top 100 fastest 3x3x3 average in a person's first ever competition




competitionIdroundposbestaverageNamepersonIdCountrySR?AR?koreawinter201322903967Hyeon Kyo Kyoung2013KYOU01KoreaForTheLoveOfCubing201612708977Froilan Enriquez2016ENRI01USAHCMCSummerOpen2016f1861990Tráº§n Thanh Phong2016PHON03VietnamAucklandAutumn2011219181000Anson Lin2011LINA01ChinaPolishChampionship2015289281031Dominik Pankros2015PANK02PolandGuangzhou2013f110091035Kaijun Lin (æž—æºä¿Š)2013LINK01ChinaUberlandia2012129941036Pedro Henrique da Silva Roque2012ROQU01BrazilLyonMegaminxOpen2015249211036AndrÃ©a Di Maria2015MARI04FranceHCMCSummerOpen2016f39131047Le Huu Anh Tu2016TULE01VietnamLinyiOpen2016f17391049Zhi Li (æŽå¿—)2016LIZH05ChinaMoscowSpringOpen2015359901050Andrey Che2015CHEA01RussiaBeitDanOpen2015229361053Rostyslav Litvinov (Ð Ð¾ÑÑ‚Ð¸ÑÐ»Ð°Ð² Ð›Ñ–Ñ‚Ð²Ñ–Ð½Ð¾Ð²)2015LITV01UkraineHeilongjiangOpen2015f19121054Yusheng Du (æœå®‡ç”Ÿ)2015DUYU01ChinaKoreanStyle2013249661055Woo Jin Kim (ê¹€ìš°ì§„)2013KIMW01KoreaAsianChampionship201634110221065Myagmardorj Olziijargal (ÐœÑÐ³Ð¼Ð°Ñ€Ð´Ð¾Ñ€Ð¶)2016OLZI01MongoliaNRGoodNutritionCubeDay2016f410021066Arnold Christian Reyes2016REYE01PhilippinesKoreanStyle2013138721068Hyo-Min Seo (ì„œíš¨ë¯¼)2013SEOH01KoreaVillavicencioOpen2016f39541070Ezequiel David Castro PÃ©rez2016PERE37ColombiaKoreanChampionship20162129571082Inchul Kim2016KIMI01KoreaSerbianOpen2015f38931084Ivaylo Tanev2015TANE02BulgariaNRNRCubeCampKanazawa2011f210461087Tomoya Iida (é£¯ç”°æœ‹ä¹Ÿ)2011IIDA01JapanRubikExpomagyc2016229281087CÃ©sar Abraham Briones Arreola2016ARRE02MexicoNewmarketOpen2016f89791088Tony An2016ANTO04CanadaSHOpen2014239961089Martin KÃ¶hler2014KOHL02GermanyPhilippineChampionship2016169771089John Paul Lomtong2016LOMT01PhilippinesNorthernLuzonOpen2015f38431091Vince Ivan Minez2015MINE02PhilippinesChengduOpen2015f110021091Yukun Wang (çŽ‹å®‡å¤)2015WANG33ChinaMetroCubingFest20162510011093Kevin Cuellar2016CUEL01MexicoZunyiOpen2014239501094Dawei Xu (å¾å¤§å«)2014XUDA01ChinaLosLagosOpen2016f29911095Marcelo Stefano Vasquez MuÃ±oz2016MUNO04Chilekoreawinter20132109981097Jeong Gi Hong (í™ì •ê¸°)2013HONG06KoreaCrossstraitCubing20162139171098Boxuan Fan (èŒƒæŸè½©)2016FANB01ChinaRubikExpomagyc2016f39081104Edgar Alejantro Ortega Cortes2016CORT01MexicoRepublicaDominicana20132110031105Chardan Jose Valdez Sierra2013SIER01Dominican RepublicNRNRMusicCity2015269961105Josh Perkins2015PERK01USAWuhanOpen2016138971106Yiming Zhu (ç¥ä¸€é¸£)2016ZHUY07ChinaChangshaOpen20111210281108Xiaolin Zeng (æ›¾å°æž—)2011ZENG06ChinaNationalCapitalRegion2015159161109Kian Mansour2015MANS03CanadaCaltechFall2013249711112Amber Won2013WONA01USANewAvgeOpen2015f39831112Pedro Alejandro Condo Tellez2015TELL01PeruGreeceOpen2015139231124Billy Palaiologos2015PALA07GreeceYangjiangOpen2015f49751125Wei Luo (ç½—å·)2015LUOW01ChinaShenzhenUniversity20111210781127Qianqian Shao (é‚µåƒèŠŠ)2011SHAO01ChinaRubikExpomagyc2016259191129Carlos Cesar RodrÃguez GarcÃa2016GARC14MexicoSingaporeOpen2015f59721130Daryl Tan Hong An2015ANDA01SingaporeBacabal20162110071131JoÃ£o Pedro de Sousa2016SOUS09BrazilTurkishOpen2013f19531132Beqa Kakhiani (áƒ‘áƒ”áƒ¥áƒ áƒ™áƒáƒ®áƒ˜áƒáƒœáƒ˜)2013KAKH01GeorgiaNRThailandChampionship2015158961132Thada Phuenghua (à¸˜à¸²à¸”à¸² à¸žà¸¶à¹ˆà¸‡à¸®à¸±à¹‰à¸§)2015PHUE01ThailandBajaOpen2016d110551134Omar Alejandro Ornelas Sifuentes2016SIFU02MexicoVCUBEAthensOpen2013f210091136Richard Tola2013TOLA01GreeceUSNationals201222010401137Seth Nigus2012NIGU01USASingaporeOpen20162810911137Nathanael Tung Wei An2016ANNA01SingaporeUKChampionship201611710821137Jenny Pang Banh2016BANH01United KingdomAsianChampionship20161588571138Esukhei Bat-Erdene (Ð•ÑÒ¯Ñ…ÑÐ¹)2016BATE06MongoliaNRNRBeneventumOpen20121410411141Davide Murciano2012MURC01ItalyAsianChampionship201221411011142Wong Hiu Lok2012LOKW01Hong KongMinnesotaCubeMelt2015159901143Gareth Wu2015WUGA01USASESCSantos20152210631145Marcus Figueiredo2015FIGU02BrazilSpeedsolvingPucallpa20162110321147Nick Jordan Mesias Garcia2016GARC05PeruNovoHamburgo20132310891149Christian de Sena Fortunato2013FORT01BrazilSESCSantos2011f49961150JosuÃ© Dell'Orto Gottardi2011GOTT03BrazilTaiyuanWinterOpen20161311431151Jinyi Ye (å¶ç‘¾æ€¡)2016YEJI04ChinaDixonOpen20121310681157SeungBeom Cho (ì¡°ìŠ¹ë²”)2012CHOS01KoreaGeneralen20161710631159Peter Nielsen2016NIEL01DenmarkGuangdongOpen20141810151161Wong Kin Lok (é»ƒå¥æ¨‚)2014LOKW01Hong KongGermanNationals2011299311162Stefan Retzlaff2011RETZ02GermanyAFSwedishCubeOpen2016f710661164Oliver Brookes2016BROO05SwedenGuilinOpen2013219521165Kai Su (è‹é”´)2013SUKA01ChinaChinaChampionship201513810911166Yonghua Xie (è§£æ°¸åŽ)2015XIEY03ChinaWuxiOpen2015f88991167Junnan Gu (é¡¾éš½æ¥ )2015GUJU01ChinaLiveYourDream20162910501168JosÃ© Cruz Lara Rojas2016ROJA03MexicoPahiyasSpeedcubingOpen2016119941169Giann Dominic Manalo2016MANA03PhilippinesUkrainianOpen2013f510961170Yulian Kaplyuk (Ð®Ð»Ñ–Ð°Ð½ ÐšÐ°Ð¿Ð»ÑŽÐº)2013KAPL01UkraineNanjingAutumn20151810301173Wei Wang (çŽ‹ç‚œ)2015WANG88ChinaKoreanChampionship201622210571175Junmo Yang2016YANG57KoreaKCRC20072111091176JeongMin Yu (ìœ ì •ë¯¼)2007JEON01KoreaAsRWRNewAlbany20132410461176Luke Song2013SONG03USAGuildfordOpen20131510711178Sameer Mahmood2013MAHM02United KingdomUralWinter20142211561179Ilyas Arystanbekov2014ARYS01KazakhstanSantaCruzOpen2015f110671181Rodrigo Paz Vaca2015VACA01BoliviaNRAsianChampionship20162729961181Yu Qiao (ä¹”ç¾½)2016QIAO06ChinaLinyiOpen2016279821181Hongyu Shang (å°šå®å®‡)2016SHAN10ChinaTUT2013f110751183Huixuan Shi (æ–½æ…§è½©)2013SHIH03ChinaQingdaoOpen20161111371183Kai Zhang (å¼ å‡¯)2016ZHAN13ChinaShanghaiSummer2012d810661184Yang Li (æŽæ‰¬)2012LIYA01ChinaDalianOpen2013f19471185Enmeng Zhang (å¼ æ©èŒ)2013ZHAN62ChinaGeniusCube2016d109141186Eduardo Camargo GarcÃa2016GARC57ColombiaSaoLuisOpen20142210171187JosÃ© Mecenas Figueira Neto2014NETO01BrazilChongqingOpen20132210311190Haowei Wu (å´æµ©å·)2013WUHA01ChinaHaywardRubiksRumble2015198841191Justin Barber2015BARB06USADementeQueretaroOpen20141210311192Juan Antonio Miranda ZÃ¹Ã±iga2014ZUNI02MexicoCastellonOpen2011f210651193Dario Roa SÃ¡nchez2011SANC02SpainJogjaMini20151210711193Arta Pradana Suteja2015SUTE01IndonesiaRomaWinterOpen2011f311151194Nicola Barbaro2011BARB03Italykoreawinter20132139301194Seung Hyuk Nahm (ë‚¨ìŠ¹í˜)2013NAHM01KoreaEastJapanBigCubes20151911471194Satoshi Anzai (å®‰é½‹æ…§å£«)2015ANZA01JapanTaiyuanOpen2016f310631194Chenying Pei (è£´ç›è‹±)2016PEIC01ChinaSivarOpen20152110511196Guillermo Quijano2015QUIJ02El SalvadorNRNRIsraelChampionship2015219811196Ben Nissim Romano2015ROMA07IsraelShantouOpen20161810811196Ziyue Xie (è°¢æ¢“è·ƒ)2016XIEZ01China 


----------



## efattah (Nov 24, 2016)

7.08 and 7.39 singles in a first competition? Amazing. Also amazing that some people have won their first ever competition.


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 24, 2016)

Spoiler: Top 100 fastest 3x3x3 single in a person's first ever competition




competitionIdroundIdposbestaveragepersonNamepersonIdpersonCountryIdSR?ForTheLoveOfCubing201612708977Froilan Enriquez2016ENRI01USASMCityRosales2013f57091406Denji Cortez Bautista2013BAUT01PhilippinesLinyiOpen2016f17391049Zhi Li (æŽå¿—)2016LIZH05ChinaValenzuelaCubingSummit2015157521248John Carlo Magallon2015MAGA02PhilippinesChangshaOpen2011248111260Shiqi Peng (å½ä¸–å¥‡)2011PENG04ChinaBrisbaneSpring2015f38301315Espen Brokvam2015BROK01NorwayNorthernLuzonOpen2015f38431091Vince Ivan Minez2015MINE02PhilippinesNanjingAutumn20161328501656Huichuan Zhang (å¼ æ…§å·)2016ZHAH07ChinaEastBorneoOpen2011f78561531Renaldo Sanjaya2011SANJ01IndonesiaNRAsianChampionship20161588571138Esukhei Bat-Erdene (Ð•ÑÒ¯Ñ…ÑÐ¹)2016BATE06MongoliaNRHCMCSummerOpen2016f1861990Tráº§n Thanh Phong2016PHON03VietnamSpeedsolvingPucallpa2016f38681323Jonathan Rujel Lozano2016LOZA02PeruKoreanStyle2013138721068Hyo-Min Seo (ì„œíš¨ë¯¼)2013SEOH01KoreaPolishChampionship20151478731414Dominik Pankros2015PANK02PolandKoreanChampionship20161438751369SeokJun Moon2016MOON02KoreaHaywardRubiksRumble2015198841191Justin Barber2015BARB06USAUberlandia2012f28861130Pedro Henrique da Silva Roque2012ROQU01BrazilZunyiOpen2014138861146Dawei Xu (å¾å¤§å«)2014XUDA01ChinaPhilippineChampionship2016f108881184John Paul Lomtong2016LOMT01PhilippinesSerbianOpen2015f38931084Ivaylo Tanev2015TANE02BulgariaNRSwedishChampionship2012f78931232MÃ¥ns Tangvald2012TANG08SwedenThailandChampionship2015158961132Thada Phuenghua (à¸˜à¸²à¸”à¸² à¸žà¸¶à¹ˆà¸‡à¸®à¸±à¹‰à¸§)2015PHUE01ThailandWuhanOpen2016138971106Yiming Zhu (ç¥ä¸€é¸£)2016ZHUY07ChinaWuxiOpen2015f88991167Junnan Gu (é¡¾éš½æ¥ )2015GUJU01ChinaSerbianOpen2015139001152Ivaylo Tanev2015TANE02BulgariaMetroCubingFest2016199011177Kevin Cuellar2016CUEL01Mexicokoreawinter201322903967Hyeon Kyo Kyoung2013KYOU01KoreaAsianChampionship20163849051238Yu Qiao (ä¹”ç¾½)2016QIAO06ChinaRubikExpomagyc2016f39081104Edgar Alejantro Ortega Cortes2016CORT01MexicoMalaysianCubeOpen2015299081248Firstian Fushada2015FUSH01IndonesiaSpeedsolvingPucallpa2016f19111217Nick Jordan Mesias Garcia2016GARC05PeruHeilongjiangOpen2015f19121054Yusheng Du (æœå®‡ç”Ÿ)2015DUYU01Chinakoreawinter20131219121332Seungjin Kwon (ê¶ŒìŠ¹ì§„)2013KWON04KoreaHCMCSummerOpen2016f39131047Le Huu Anh Tu2016TULE01VietnamGeniusCube2016d109141186Eduardo Camargo GarcÃa2016GARC57ColombiaKoreanKAISTstyle20152289151490Ji Won Yang2015YANG35KoreaKoreanStyle2013f49161088Woo Jin Kim (ê¹€ìš°ì§„)2013KIMW01KoreaNationalCapitalRegion2015159161109Kian Mansour2015MANS03CanadaCrossstraitCubing20162139171098Boxuan Fan (èŒƒæŸè½©)2016FANB01ChinaAucklandAutumn2011219181000Anson Lin2011LINA01ChinaRubikExpomagyc2016259191129Carlos Cesar RodrÃguez GarcÃa2016GARC14MexicoLyonMegaminxOpen2015249211036AndrÃ©a Di Maria2015MARI04FranceBeneventumOpen2012259211305Davide Murciano2012MURC01ItalyKoreanKAISTstyle20152249221461Oh Hyunseo2015HYUN08KoreaGreeceOpen2015139231124Billy Palaiologos2015PALA07GreeceMoscowSpringOpen20152149261214Andrey Che2015CHEA01RussiaSingaporeOpen2015249271136Daryl Tan Hong An2015ANDA01SingaporeForTheLoveOfCubing2016f29271236Froilan Enriquez2016ENRI01USAPolishChampionship2015289281031Dominik Pankros2015PANK02PolandRubikExpomagyc2016229281087CÃ©sar Abraham Briones Arreola2016ARRE02MexicoAucklandAutumn2011119301185Anson Lin2011LINA01Chinakoreawinter20132139301194Seung Hyuk Nahm (ë‚¨ìŠ¹í˜)2013NAHM01KoreaXianOpen20161289301472Haoran Ding (ä¸æµ©ç„¶)2016DING08ChinaGermanNationals2011299311162Stefan Retzlaff2011RETZ02GermanyChengduOpen2014149311352Haixin Yang (æ¨æµ·é‘«)2014YANG11ChinaFrenchOpen20102109311699Tuan Nghia Duong2010DUON01VietnamNRAsianChampionship20162899331238Esukhei Bat-Erdene (Ð•ÑÒ¯Ñ…ÑÐ¹)2016BATE06MongoliaBeitDanOpen2015229361053Rostyslav Litvinov (Ð Ð¾ÑÑ‚Ð¸ÑÐ»Ð°Ð² Ð›Ñ–Ñ‚Ð²Ñ–Ð½Ð¾Ð²)2015LITV01UkraineSlownSteadyFall20152379371371Raphael Lopez2015LOPE25USAZunyiOpen2014f49391135Dawei Xu (å¾å¤§å«)2014XUDA01ChinaUralWinter2014129411192Ilyas Arystanbekov2014ARYS01KazakhstanTaiyuanWinterOpen2016299421291Jinyi Ye (å¶ç‘¾æ€¡)2016YEJI04ChinaBeitDanOpen2015159431187Rostyslav Litvinov (Ð Ð¾ÑÑ‚Ð¸ÑÐ»Ð°Ð² Ð›Ñ–Ñ‚Ð²Ñ–Ð½Ð¾Ð²)2015LITV01UkraineCubeCampKanazawa2011239441103Tomoya Iida (é£¯ç”°æœ‹ä¹Ÿ)2011IIDA01JapanKoreanStyle2013259461075Hyo-Min Seo (ì„œíš¨ë¯¼)2013SEOH01KoreaMoscowSpringOpen2015f129461247Andrey Che2015CHEA01RussiaAustralianNationals2014159461317Chris Chan2014CHAN14Australiakoreawinter2013f59471058Hyeon Kyo Kyoung2013KYOU01KoreaDalianOpen2013f19471185Enmeng Zhang (å¼ æ©èŒ)2013ZHAN62ChinaAsianChampionship201621199481301Siheng Liang (æ¢æ€æ’)2016LIAN25ChinaMetroCubingFest2016f89491257Kevin Cuellar2016CUEL01MexicoAucklandAutumn2011f19501046Anson Lin2011LINA01ChinaZunyiOpen2014239501094Dawei Xu (å¾å¤§å«)2014XUDA01ChinaTurkishOpen2013219501241Beqa Kakhiani (áƒ‘áƒ”áƒ¥áƒ áƒ™áƒáƒ®áƒ˜áƒáƒœáƒ˜)2013KAKH01GeorgiaNRkoreawinter2013139521001Hyeon Kyo Kyoung2013KYOU01KoreaGuilinOpen2013219521165Kai Su (è‹é”´)2013SUKA01ChinaGuangdongOpen2014f59521165Wong Kin Lok (é»ƒå¥æ¨‚)2014LOKW01Hong KongTurkishOpen2013f19531132Beqa Kakhiani (áƒ‘áƒ”áƒ¥áƒ áƒ™áƒáƒ®áƒ˜áƒáƒœáƒ˜)2013KAKH01GeorgiaVillavicencioOpen2016f39541070Ezequiel David Castro PÃ©rez2016PERE37ColombiaTorontoOpenFall20151609541849Jason Long2015LONG09CanadaCaltechFall2013f79551184Amber Won2013WONA01USAKoreanChampionship20162129571082Inchul Kim2016KIMI01KoreaTUT2013179581270Huixuan Shi (æ–½æ…§è½©)2013SHIH03ChinaKoreanStyle2013179591116Woo Jin Kim (ê¹€ìš°ì§„)2013KIMW01KoreaPrimeOneChihuahua2015f39601388Luis Enrique De Leon Alonso2015ALON01MexicoAZCubingFall2015279601457Dan Tran2015TRAN07USANationalCapitalRegion2015f59611117Kian Mansour2015MANS03CanadaPhilippineChampionship20163119611155John Paul Lomtong2016LOMT01PhilippinesDanishSpecial2015269611228Daniel Ahring2015AHRI01DenmarkLinyiOpen20161109651281Hongyu Shang (å°šå®å®‡)2016SHAN10ChinaTKKOpen20161149651339Zeyu Gao (é«˜æ³½å®‡)2016GAOZ05ChinaKoreanStyle2013249661055Woo Jin Kim (ê¹€ìš°ì§„)2013KIMW01KoreaNewmarketOpen20161119661180Tony An2016ANTO04CanadaJakartaSpeedcubing2011f29661229Bill Chunnendy2011CHUN01IndonesiaBrnoOpen2015f89671265LuboÅ¡ BartÃk2015BART01Czech RepublicChengduOpen2015269681231Yukun Wang (çŽ‹å®‡å¤)2015WANG33ChinaEdmontonOpenWinter2015139681383Eric Hess2015HESS01CanadaPhalsbourgOpen2015289681403Antonin Goutebroze2015GOUT01FranceMoscowSpringOpen2015179691106Andrey Che2015CHEA01RussiaCaltechFall2013249711112Amber Won2013WONA01USA 


----------



## CJK (Nov 24, 2016)

Robert-Y said:


> Spoiler: Top 100 fastest 3x3x3 average in a person's first ever competition
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you do this for the other events? (First 10 should be enough)
Or the best first time someone got officially in an event?


----------



## mycube (Nov 24, 2016)

Ok guys some cool FMC-Stuff.

I was finally able to modify Stefan Pochmann's FMC-mean tool, so now here are some updates  Export is from 23.11.2016



Spoiler: Average of 3 




[td]NameMeanSolves  1  Marcel Peters  23.0  [25, 25, 19]  2  Bence Barát  23.33  [23, 25, 22]  3  Sébastien Auroux  24.0  [27, 22, 23]  3  Vincent Sheu  24.0  [27, 22, 23]  3  Jan Bentlage  24.0  [23, 24, 25]  3  Mark Boyanowski  24.0  [23, 24, 25]  7  João Pedro Batista Ribeiro Costa  24.33  [23, 26, 24]  8  Jayden McNeill  24.67  [26, 28, 20]  8  Ryan DeLine  24.67  [28, 22, 24]  8  Linus Fresz  24.67  [26, 22, 26]  8  Walker Welch  24.67  [26, 22, 26]  12  Michael Young  25.0  [26, 24, 25]  13  Tomoaki Okayama (????)  25.33  [20, 29, 27]  13  Emanuel Rheinert  25.33  [25, 28, 23]  15  Daniel Sheppard  25.67  [27, 25, 25]  16  Rami Sbahi  26.33  [30, 29, 20]  16  Jiejie Du (???)  26.33  [24, 33, 22]  16  Bo Huang (??)  26.33  [22, 26, 31]  16  Mats Valk  26.33  [28, 26, 25]  20  Ziheng Ma (???)  26.67  [20, 31, 29]  20  Cale Schoon  26.67  [25, 25, 30]  22  Fritz Löhr  27.0  [22, 27, 32]  22  Laura Ohrndorf  27.0  [24, 32, 25]  22  Baiqiang Dong (???)  27.0  [25, 26, 30]  22  Serhii Koksharov (?????? ????????)  27.0  [27, 29, 25]  22  Mat?j Grohmann  27.0  [28, 25, 28]  22  Steven Xu  27.0  [26, 26, 29]  22  Javier Cabezuelo Sánchez  27.0  [26, 28, 27]  29  Wojciech Szatanowski  27.33  [32, 23, 27]  29  Feliks Zemdegs  27.33  [27, 25, 30]  29  Shuto Ueno (????)  27.33  [25, 28, 29]  29  Kit Clement  27.33  [28, 28, 26]  33  Sebastiano Tronto  27.67  [31, 30, 22]  33  Robert Yau  27.67  [23, 31, 29]  33  Yunke Zhang (???)  27.67  [31, 23, 29]  33  Erik Akkersdijk  27.67  [33, 24, 26]  33  Moritz Karl  27.67  [28, 31, 24]  33  Tomá Novotný  27.67  [32, 25, 26]  33  Yiwei Liu (???)  27.67  [30, 28, 25]  33  Grzegorz ?uczyna  27.67  [28, 26, 29]  41  Alexander Olleta del Molino  28.0  [25, 33, 26]  41  Teemu Tiinanen  28.0  [25, 32, 27]  41  AJ Blair  28.0  [25, 32, 27]  41  Reto Bubendorf  28.0  [28, 25, 31]  41  Peiyan Li (???)  28.0  [30, 29, 25]  41  Tim Reynolds  28.0  [28, 26, 30]  41  Noah Arthurs  28.0  [26, 29, 29]  41  Olivér Perge  28.0  [28, 29, 27]  49  Anton Krokhmal (????? ????????)  28.33  [22, 34, 29]  49  Janne Lehtimäki  28.33  [27, 34, 24]  49  Brandon Harnish  28.33  [27, 26, 32]  49  Piotr Kuchta  28.33  [29, 26, 30]  49  Timothy Sun  28.33  [28, 30, 27]  49  Julian David  28.33  [27, 29, 29]  49  Blake Thompson  28.33  [27, 29, 29]  49  Guus Razoux Schultz  28.33  [29, 27, 29]  49  Simon Westlund  28.33  [28, 29, 28]  58  Bence János Csuti  28.67  [24, 32, 30]  58  Prakhar Gupta  28.67  [30, 25, 31]  58  Alexander Botz  28.67  [26, 34, 26]  58  Andrii Vedenov (?????? ????????)  28.67  [26, 29, 31]  58  John Brechon  28.67  [28, 30, 28]  58  Rob Stuart  28.67  [29, 28, 29]  58  Erik Jernqvist  28.67  [29, 29, 28] 
[/td]
[td]

[/td][td]
[/td]


[td]



Spoiler: Average of 5 




[td]NameMeanSolves  1  Sébastien Auroux  24.33  [24, 27, 31, 22, 22]  1  Marcel Peters  24.33  [25, 23, 24, 25, 24]  3  Bence Barát  25.0  [27, 28, 23, 25, 22]  3  João Pedro Batista Ribeiro Costa  25.0  [23, 26, 24, 28, 25]  3  Mark Boyanowski  25.0  [23, 24, 25, 29, 26]  6  Jan Bentlage  25.33  [23, 30, 29, 23, 24]  6  Daniel Sheppard  25.33  [24, 26, 29, 24, 26]  8  Michael Young  25.67  [26, 33, 26, 24, 25]  9  Jayden McNeill  26.0  [26, 26, 26, 28, 20]  9  Ryan DeLine  26.0  [30, 26, 28, 22, 24]  9  Emanuel Rheinert  26.0  [27, 23, 27, 29, 24]  12  Tomoaki Okayama (????)  26.33  [24, 21, 33, 25, 30]  12  Jiejie Du (???)  26.33  [25, 30, 24, 33, 22]  12  Walker Welch  26.33  [25, 'DNF', 28, 26, 22]  15  Vincent Sheu  26.67  [27, 22, 23, 30, 31]  15  Linus Fresz  26.67  [25, 30, 30, 25, 23]  17  Mats Valk  27.0  [28, 27, 28, 26, 25]  17  Javier Cabezuelo Sánchez  27.0  ['DNF', 26, 28, 27, 26]  17  Baiqiang Dong (???)  27.0  [27, 27, 27, 31, 27]  20  Kit Clement  27.67  [27, 28, 34, 28, 22]  20  Tomá Novotný  27.67  [23, 'DNF', 32, 25, 26]  20  Ziheng Ma (???)  27.67  [26, 28, 29, 25, 30]  20  Shuto Ueno (????)  27.67  [26, 36, 25, 28, 29]  24  Fritz Löhr  28.0  [22, 27, 32, 27, 30]  24  Laura Ohrndorf  28.0  [34, 27, 24, 32, 25]  24  Teemu Tiinanen  28.0  [28, 29, 27, 'DNF', 25]  24  Mat?j Grohmann  28.0  [28, 25, 28, 30, 28]  24  Bo Huang (??)  28.0  [27, 29, 'DNF', 26, 28]  24  Olivér Perge  28.0  [29, 27, 32, 28, 26]  30  Yunke Zhang (???)  28.33  [25, 30, 30, 28, 27]  30  Feliks Zemdegs  28.33  [27, 25, 30, 28, 30]  30  Serhii Koksharov (?????? ????????)  28.33  [27, 29, 25, 39, 29]  30  Tim Reynolds  28.33  [26, 30, 35, 29, 26]  34  Cale Schoon  28.67  [31, 32, 25, 25, 30]  34  Grzegorz ?uczyna  28.67  [26, 29, 33, 31, 25]  34  Brandon Harnish  28.67  [27, 26, 32, 28, 31]  34  Timothy Sun  28.67  [31, 28, 28, 30, 27]  34  Dmitry Dobrjakov  28.67  [28, 28, 35, 30, 27]  34  Erik Jernqvist  28.67  [28, 32, 29, 29, 28]  40  Rami Sbahi  29.0  [29, 20, 32, 34, 26]  40  Sebastiano Tronto  29.0  [27, 30, 31, 30, 22]  40  Robert Yau  29.0  [23, 31, 29, 27, 'DNF']  40  Peiyan Li (???)  29.0  [28, 30, 29, 25, 31]  40  Steven Xu  29.0  ['DNF', 32, 26, 26, 29]  40  Alexander Botz  29.0  [32, 26, 34, 26, 29]  40  Piotr Kuchta  29.0  [28, 35, 29, 26, 30]  40  Noah Arthurs  29.0  [26, 29, 29, 33, 29]  40  Julian David  29.0  [29, 27, 29, 29, 33]  49  AJ Blair  29.33  [25, 32, 27, 29, 32]  49  Alexander Olleta del Molino  29.33  [27, 32, 28, 'DNF', 28]  49  Marcin Stachura  29.33  [29, 31, 28, 32, 27]  49  Nguyen Huu Quy  29.33  [27, 31, 33, 29, 28]  49  John Brechon  29.33  [28, 31, 'DNF', 28, 29]  49  Grzegorz Ja?ocha  29.33  [34, 28, 30, 30, 28]  49  Milán Baticz  29.33  [30, 29, 29, 'DNF', 28]  49  Andreas Pohl  29.33  [29, 30, 33, 28, 29]  49  Reto Bubendorf  29.33  [30, 28, 35, 29, 29]  58  Nikhil Mande  29.67  [32, 26, 'DNF', 25, 31]  58  Yiwei Liu (???)  29.67  [34, 30, 28, 25, 31]  58  Pavel Galaktionov  29.67  [27, 33, 'DNF', 28, 28]  58  Minato Imai (???)  29.67  [28, 32, 27, 29, 35]  58  Anton Krokhmal (????? ????????)  29.67  [29, 41, 32, 27, 28]  58  Xuyang Zhang (???)  29.67  ['DNF', 27, 31, 30, 28]  58  Guus Razoux Schultz  29.67  ['DNF', 29, 27, 29, 31]  58  Tomoyuki Hiraide (????)  29.67  [29, 28, 'DNF', 28, 32]  58  Simon Westlund  29.67  [28, 29, 28, 34, 32] 
[/td]
[td]

[/td][td]
[/td]


[td]



Spoiler: Average of 12 




[td]NameMeanSolves  1  Marcel Peters  25.4  [24, 25, 29, 25, 23, 24, 25, 24, 28, 25, 'DNF', 25]  2  Sébastien Auroux  25.5  [22, 23, 28, 26, 26, 27, 29, 24, 24, 24, 27, 26]  3  Mark Boyanowski  26.1  [23, 24, 25, 29, 26, 29, 32, 23, 26, 29, 27, 23]  4  Jan Bentlage  26.3  [23, 30, 29, 23, 24, 25, 29, 29, 26, 23, 25, 30]  5  Emanuel Rheinert  26.6  [26, 25, 29, 27, 26, 29, 26, 27, 23, 27, 29, 24]  6  Walker Welch  27.0  [27, 28, 25, 'DNF', 28, 26, 22, 26, 30, 29, 28, 23]  7  João Pedro Batista Ribeiro Costa  27.1  [25, 32, 'DNF', 23, 26, 24, 28, 25, 26, 26, 29, 30]  8  Daniel Sheppard  27.3  [25, 27, 26, 27, 31, 32, 'DNF', 26, 27, 27, 25, 25]  8  Jayden McNeill  27.3  [27, 26, 34, 28, 31, 26, 29, 27, 27, 26, 26, 26]  10  Linus Fresz  27.5  [31, 29, 27, 23, 28, 28, 28, 29, 35, 26, 22, 26]  11  Tomoaki Okayama (????)  27.7  [24, 21, 33, 25, 30, 30, 28, 31, 26, 26, 30, 27]  12  Bence Barát  27.9  [30, 27, 33, 31, 26, 29, 35, 27, 28, 23, 25, 22]  13  Michael Young  28.3  [36, 26, 33, 26, 24, 25, 33, 27, 28, 33, 23, 28]  14  Ryan DeLine  28.5  [27, 25, 34, 32, 33, 29, 30, 26, 28, 22, 24, 31]  15  Ziheng Ma (???)  28.7  [30, 30, 30, 20, 31, 29, 30, 26, 28, 29, 25, 30]  15  Kit Clement  28.7  [31, 29, 31, 28, 28, 26, 31, 27, 28, 34, 28, 22]  17  Jiejie Du (???)  28.8  [31, 28, 38, 32, 27, 25, 30, 24, 33, 22, 29, 29]  18  Grzegorz ?uczyna  28.9  [25, 31, 30, 27, 31, 31, 28, 26, 29, 33, 31, 25]  18  Mats Valk  28.9  [28, 27, 28, 26, 25, 33, 28, 34, 28, 30, 34, 27]  20  Yunke Zhang (???)  29.1  [23, 29, 33, 28, 31, 29, 28, 29, 30, 31, 31, 25]  20  Baiqiang Dong (???)  29.1  [26, 31, 30, 25, 26, 30, 42, 34, 33, 27, 27, 27]  20  Shuto Ueno (????)  29.1  [30, 26, 30, 'DNF', 26, 36, 25, 28, 29, 27, 32, 27]  23  Mat?j Grohmann  29.2  [28, 30, 32, 28, 25, 28, 30, 28, 30, 36, 27, 31]  24  Feliks Zemdegs  29.7  [27, 25, 30, 28, 30, 28, 31, 34, 35, 29, 30, 30]  25  Sebastiano Tronto  29.8  [27, 26, 32, 34, 34, 27, 27, 30, 31, 30, 22, 'DNF']  25  Tim Reynolds  29.8  [26, 30, 35, 29, 26, 31, 30, 31, 29, 31, 35, 26]  27  Cale Schoon  29.9  [32, 25, 25, 30, 31, 33, 28, 31, 'DNF', 34, 30, 23]  28  Rami Sbahi  30.3  [32, 33, 27, 33, 30, 31, 30, 29, 20, 32, 34, 26]  28  Prakhar Gupta  30.3  [25, 31, 31, 32, 31, 30, 27, 35, 31, 40, 26, 29]  28  Olivér Perge  30.3  [35, 28, 31, 34, 'DNF', 28, 29, 27, 32, 28, 26, 31]  31  Peiyan Li (???)  30.4  [28, 32, 31, 28, 35, 33, 34, 28, 30, 29, 25, 31]  31  Reto Bubendorf  30.4  [28, 32, 31, 35, 30, 28, 35, 29, 29, 31, 31, 28]  33  Moritz Karl  30.6  [33, 33, 21, 31, 33, 31, 30, 32, 35, 28, 31, 24]  34  Marcin Stachura  30.8  [28, 37, 29, 29, 38, 35, 29, 31, 28, 32, 27, 30]  34  Timothy Sun  30.8  [32, 31, 28, 28, 30, 27, 33, 30, 29, 35, 32, 36]  36  Bo Huang (??)  30.9  [33, 37, 33, 28, 32, 29, 26, 30, 31, 'DNF', 27, 29]  37  Serhii Koksharov (?????? ????????)  31.0  [29, 33, 34, 31, 33, 42, 31, 33, 29, 25, 31, 26]  37  Brandon Harnish  31.0  [32, 31, 'DNF', 29, 36, 27, 26, 32, 28, 31, 33, 31]  39  Piotr Kuchta  31.1  [31, 28, 33, 27, 35, 35, 28, 35, 29, 26, 30, 36]  39  Julian David  31.1  [27, 34, 36, 33, 29, 27, 29, 29, 33, 36, 31, 30]  39  Erik Jernqvist  31.1  [28, 32, 29, 29, 28, 34, 31, 33, 'DNF', 31, 32, 32]  39  Shuang Chen (??)  31.1  [34, 30, 33, 31, 30, 28, 32, 32, 32, 28, 30, 33]  43  Laura Ohrndorf  31.4  [33, 'DNF', 29, 36, 35, 32, 31, 34, 27, 24, 32, 25]  43  Bence János Csuti  31.4  [27, 30, 35, 36, 33, 28, 30, 32, 32, 25, 'DNF', 31]  43  Anton Krokhmal (????? ????????)  31.4  [33, 33, 31, 28, 30, 30, 30, 45, 36, 33, 30, 27]  46  Micha? Pleskowicz  31.5  [31, 32, 33, 28, 32, 32, 33, 32, 32, 25, 30, 35]  47  Noah Arthurs  31.6  [28, 34, 35, 32, 37, 26, 29, 29, 33, 29, 35, 32]  48  Nikhil Mande  31.8  [32, 39, 30, 26, 39, 27, 37, 32, 30, 34, 29, 28]  49  Simon Westlund  31.9  [31, 27, 34, 36, 32, 37, 33, 34, 28, 29, 28, 34]  50  Dmitry Dobrjakov  32.0  [29, 40, 36, 36, 32, 33, 33, 28, 28, 35, 30, 27] 
[/td]
[td]

[/td][td]
[/td]


[td]



Spoiler: Average of 25 




[td]NameMeanSolves  1  Marcel Peters  26.17  [22, 26, 33, 24, 24, 33, 25, 28, 25, 25, 19, 29, 31, 30, 28, 24, 25, 29, 25, 23, 24, 25, 24, 28, 25]  2  Sébastien Auroux  26.26  [29, 26, 27, 30, 26, 27, 22, 23, 28, 26, 26, 27, 29, 24, 24, 24, 27, 26, 30, 30, 24, 27, 31, 22, 22]  3  João Pedro Batista Ribeiro Costa  27.3  [23, 26, 24, 28, 25, 26, 26, 29, 30, 28, 30, 29, 26, 32, 28, 26, 23, 28, 25, 25, 30, 29, 31, 28, 28]  4  Mark Boyanowski  27.43  [29, 29, 31, 30, 25, 28, 24, 'DNF', 27, 27, 23, 24, 25, 29, 26, 29, 32, 23, 26, 29, 27, 23, 30, 28, 30]  5  Jan Bentlage  27.48  [26, 'DNF', 25, 31, 31, 28, 29, 31, 28, 26, 27, 25, 28, 34, 23, 30, 29, 23, 24, 25, 29, 29, 26, 23, 25]  5  Emanuel Rheinert  27.48  [29, 25, 30, 28, 26, 25, 29, 27, 26, 29, 26, 27, 23, 27, 29, 24, 'DNF', 30, 30, 32, 30, 27, 25, 28, 23]  7  Tomoaki Okayama (????)  28.7  [30, 27, 33, 31, 32, 24, 21, 33, 25, 30, 30, 28, 31, 26, 26, 30, 27, 29, 24, 30, 30, 30, 29, 31, 27]  8  Jayden McNeill  29.0  [28, 39, 31, 30, 30, 31, 31, 33, 30, 26, 36, 27, 26, 34, 28, 31, 26, 29, 27, 27, 26, 26, 26, 28, 20]  9  Linus Fresz  29.04  [28, 31, 25, 29, 31, 33, 31, 29, 27, 23, 28, 28, 28, 29, 35, 26, 22, 26, 32, 31, 'DNF', 28, 31, 28, 31]  10  Bence Barát  29.13  [29, 32, 32, 25, 28, 28, 25, 32, 30, 33, 33, 30, 27, 33, 31, 26, 29, 35, 27, 28, 23, 25, 22, 34, 30]  11  Grzegorz ?uczyna  29.87  [28, 26, 'DNF', 28, 32, 30, 32, 29, 31, 32, 35, 25, 31, 30, 27, 31, 31, 28, 26, 29, 33, 31, 25, 33, 29]  12  Michael Young  29.91  [31, 27, 30, 34, 33, 32, 34, 29, 30, 36, 26, 33, 26, 24, 25, 33, 27, 28, 33, 23, 28, 40, 28, 31, 30]  12  Kit Clement  29.91  [28, 32, 26, 30, 29, 30, 29, 29, 27, 29, 28, 31, 34, 34, 39, 'DNF', 31, 29, 31, 28, 28, 26, 31, 27, 28]  14  Mats Valk  30.04  [29, 30, 28, 'DNF', 31, 29, 32, 29, 28, 33, 34, 33, 29, 29, 35, 28, 27, 28, 26, 25, 33, 28, 34, 28, 30]  15  Ryan DeLine  30.26  [33, 32, 27, 25, 34, 32, 33, 29, 30, 26, 28, 22, 24, 31, 35, 27, 40, 'DNF', 31, 27, 27, 34, 29, 26, 36]  16  Yunke Zhang (???)  30.35  [42, 27, 30, 'DNF', 29, 38, 31, 23, 29, 33, 28, 31, 29, 28, 29, 30, 31, 31, 25, 30, 30, 28, 27, 29, 33]  17  Jiejie Du (???)  30.39  [36, 37, 32, 34, 33, 29, 30, 30, 34, 27, 29, 29, 31, 31, 28, 38, 32, 27, 25, 30, 24, 33, 22, 29, 29]  18  Reto Bubendorf  30.65  [28, 32, 31, 35, 30, 28, 35, 29, 29, 31, 31, 28, 30, 35, 30, 35, 27, 31, 33, 28, 32, 33, 30, 26, 29]  19  Baiqiang Dong (???)  30.74  [34, 27, 32, 31, 34, 31, 38, 30, 37, 26, 31, 30, 25, 26, 30, 42, 34, 33, 27, 27, 27, 31, 27, 35, 29]  20  Tim Reynolds  30.83  [36, 35, 30, 32, 37, 28, 26, 30, 35, 29, 26, 31, 30, 31, 29, 31, 35, 26, 31, 30, 31, 33, 29, 33, 28]  21  Ziheng Ma (???)  30.87  [35, 'DNF', 37, 31, 37, 34, 32, 31, 29, 29, 30, 35, 32, 30, 30, 30, 20, 31, 29, 30, 26, 28, 29, 25, 30]  22  Anton Krokhmal (????? ????????)  32.26  [23, 36, 38, 33, 33, 31, 28, 30, 30, 30, 45, 36, 33, 30, 27, 41, 29, 41, 32, 27, 28, 35, 30, 35, 29]  22  Marcin Stachura  32.26  [33, 35, 34, 32, 25, 38, 32, 35, 33, 34, 36, 33, 28, 37, 29, 29, 38, 35, 29, 31, 28, 32, 27, 30, 32]  24  Nikhil Mande  32.3  [34, 32, 39, 30, 26, 39, 27, 37, 32, 30, 34, 29, 28, 38, 37, 31, 31, 33, 33, 34, 32, 26, 'DNF', 25, 31]  25  Timothy Sun  32.43  [34, 30, 41, 34, 34, 32, 34, 35, 35, 32, 37, 32, 31, 28, 28, 30, 27, 33, 30, 29, 35, 32, 36, 33, 32]  26  Diego Bojunga Meneghetti  33.39  [35, 29, 33, 38, 36, 38, 29, 30, 36, 31, 35, 30, 38, 32, 36, 32, 37, 28, 33, 31, 37, 37, 24, 29, 36]  27  Piotr Kuchta  33.43  [35, 29, 37, 39, 43, 36, 'DNF', 33, 31, 37, 34, 36, 31, 28, 33, 27, 35, 35, 28, 35, 29, 26, 30, 36, 32]  28  Simon Westlund  33.91  [39, 43, 42, 39, 39, 37, 31, 29, 34, 34, 31, 27, 34, 36, 32, 37, 33, 34, 28, 29, 28, 34, 32, 35, 33]  29  Wojciech Szatanowski  34.04  [30, 'DNF', 34, 39, 41, 37, 37, 28, 34, 34, 35, 35, 29, 26, 29, 32, 34, 36, 44, 38, 36, 36, 32, 23, 27]  29  Maarten Smit  34.04  [31, 38, 37, 43, 38, 32, 34, 30, 36, 42, 32, 37, 34, 33, 32, 34, 35, 33, 26, 36, 33, 34, 32, 28, 32]  31  Erik Akkersdijk  34.43  [31, 40, 30, 33, 32, 33, 37, 35, 26, 39, 37, 32, 42, 34, 32, 35, 37, 37, 30, 'DNF', 35, 34, 36, 32, 29]  32  Cornelius Dieckmann  34.7  [35, 34, 36, 35, 34, 35, 33, 29, 35, 35, 35, 37, 39, 'DNF', 35, 36, 36, 33, 32, 35, 32, 33, 30, 35, 38]  33  Clément Gallet  35.26  [49, 32, 31, 31, 40, 36, 35, 32, 'DNF', 38, 24, 37, 35, 39, 37, 36, 28, 35, 33, 32, 35, 42, 39, 27, 32]  34  Tim Wong  35.43  [42, 41, 41, 33, 30, 40, 26, 41, 23, 42, 33, 19, 42, 34, 30, 46, 37, 46, 25, 'DNF', 40, 31, 29, 32, 31]  35  Serhii Koksharov (?????? ????????)  35.7  [42, 43, 'DNF', 30, 34, 31, 33, 40, 41, 29, 56, 29, 41, 35, 31, 37, 37, 40, 34, 27, 29, 25, 39, 29, 34]  36  Ivan Zabrodin  35.96  [33, 30, 41, 42, 39, 32, 37, 31, 33, 43, 36, 33, 28, 42, 43, 40, 29, 38, 37, 32, 33, 33, 38, 35, 40]  37  Artem Melikian (????? ???????)  36.48  [31, 39, 40, 38, 33, 36, 40, 40, 31, 28, 37, 40, 38, 40, 40, 37, 33, 39, 33, 29, 39, 35, 34, 37, 40]  38  Mike Hughey  36.57  [45, 38, 37, 33, 46, 39, 38, 31, 44, 33, 'DNF', 35, 35, 32, 39, 35, 34, 33, 34, 37, 31, 30, 26, 39, 43]  39  Carlos Méndez García-Barroso  36.78  [52, 39, 34, 39, 38, 33, 35, 35, 43, 35, 45, 38, 34, 30, 37, 33, 34, 42, 31, 33, 33, 42, 31, 43, 39]  40  Piotr Kózka  36.91  [38, 37, 37, 37, 31, 44, 38, 40, 35, 46, 39, 35, 33, 34, 35, 35, 36, 33, 33, 37, 38, 36, 'DNF', 40, 33]  41  Antoine Piau  37.09  ['DNF', 37, 38, 40, 41, 32, 39, 37, 38, 43, 36, 37, 37, 37, 39, 37, 35, 34, 40, 33, 25, 36, 35, 36, 36]  41  Riley Woo  37.09  [41, 41, 43, 37, 28, 36, 41, 34, 49, 35, 'DNF', 40, 46, 31, 29, 38, 31, 42, 30, 33, 39, 35, 43, 31, 27]  43  Mat?j Muátko  37.13  [40, 42, 39, 35, 31, 28, 'DNF', 34, 35, 32, 41, 39, 42, 47, 33, 34, 37, 35, 37, 36, 33, 34, 39, 39, 40]  44  Kevin Matthews  37.65  [48, 40, 40, 47, 46, 38, 37, 32, 36, 38, 42, 35, 41, 37, 39, 28, 39, 38, 36, 36, 31, 34, 34, 35, 35]  45  Antoine Cantin  38.04  [47, 46, 40, 40, 31, 'DNF', 37, 43, 40, 37, 34, 39, 38, 40, 38, 38, 34, 31, 37, 36, 35, 35, 36, 33, 41]  46  Joshua Feran  38.26  [34, 44, 41, 46, 38, 42, 44, 32, 39, 41, 38, 39, 35, 49, 34, 32, 33, 36, 40, 36, 39, 38, 33, 44, 34]  47  Dániel Varga  39.22  [34, 41, 43, 34, 49, 47, 43, 39, 39, 35, 37, 42, 39, 36, 36, 41, 36, 37, 32, 44, 43, 37, 45, 39, 35]  48  Louis Cormier  40.22  ['DNF', 48, 52, 44, 41, 42, 43, 40, 35, 37, 38, 40, 41, 34, 27, 39, 39, 40, 37, 40, 43, 39, 38, 37, 38]  49  Andrii Kompaniiets (?????? ??????????)  40.57  [45, 40, 46, 45, 36, 42, 51, 43, 44, 34, 44, 39, 33, 41, 34, 43, 44, 39, 40, 41, 32, 38, 45, 38, 39]  50  Rafael Werneck Cinoto  40.7  [42, 41, 38, 43, 33, 41, 31, 47, 37, 41, 43, 'DNF', 43, 41, 38, 41, 41, 47, 31, 42, 40, 36, 44, 42, 44]  51  Bob Burton  41.0  [41, 43, 45, 41, 31, 32, 47, 43, 43, 37, 40, 37, 40, 40, 40, 46, 39, 45, 44, 44, 40, 41, 42, 40, 40]  52  Ryan Jew  42.43  [39, 54, 48, 33, 39, 42, 49, 45, 38, 41, 35, 49, 46, 69, 47, 38, 43, 38, 40, 45, 39, 42, 43, 40, 36]  53  Yuxuan Chen (???)  42.48  [46, 45, 46, 46, 44, 41, 30, 47, 46, 35, 51, 40, 36, 44, 40, 39, 49, 39, 42, 45, 36, 39, 'DNF', 44, 37]  54  Michael Kristel  46.26  [46, 53, 46, 46, 47, 47, 47, 43, 'DNF', 41, 52, 47, 43, 47, 47, 52, 49, 37, 48, 40, 49, 44, 41, 27, 52]  55  Gilberto Caracciolo Morelli  50.52  [47, 52, 46, 54, 50, 40, 51, 48, 51, 52, 45, 55, 53, 49, 59, 59, 49, 56, 53, 63, 45, 53, 37, 49, 46]  56  Brandon Mikel  69.0  [69, 69, 69, 69, 69, 69, 69, 69, 69, 69, 69, 69, 69, 69, 69, 69, 69, 69, 69, 69, 69, 69, 69, 69, 69] 
[/td]
[td]

[/td][td]
[/td]


[td]



Spoiler: Average of 50 




[td]NameMeanSolves  1  Sébastien Auroux  26.88  [31, 27, 28, 28, 27, 27, 26, 31, 27, 27, 30, 28, 25, 27, 28, 26, 26, 27, 28, 26, 29, 27, 26, 29, 25, 29, 26, 27, 30, 26, 27, 22, 23, 28, 26, 26, 27, 29, 24, 24, 24, 27, 26, 30, 30, 24, 27, 31, 22, 22]  2  Jan Bentlage  27.9  [25, 31, 29, 28, 22, 25, 31, 28, 39, 30, 25, 27, 31, 27, 22, 26, 29, 31, 28, 32, 27, 27, 28, 28, 26, 'DNF', 25, 31, 31, 28, 29, 31, 28, 26, 27, 25, 28, 34, 23, 30, 29, 23, 24, 25, 29, 29, 26, 23, 25, 30]  3  Bence Barát  29.85  [31, 27, 28, 36, 33, 26, 31, 33, 33, 32, 36, 29, 32, 32, 25, 28, 28, 25, 32, 30, 33, 33, 30, 27, 33, 31, 26, 29, 35, 27, 28, 23, 25, 22, 34, 30, 30, 32, 31, 32, 32, 31, 30, 31, 25, 31, 28, 32, 27, 26]  4  Brandon Mikel  69.0  [69, 69, 69, 69, 69, 69, 69, 69, 69, 69, 69, 69, 69, 69, 69, 69, 69, 69, 69, 69, 69, 69, 69, 69, 69, 69, 69, 69, 69, 69, 69, 69, 69, 69, 69, 69, 69, 69, 69, 69, 69, 69, 69, 69, 69, 69, 69, 69, 69, 69] 
[/td]
[td]

[/td][td]
[/td]


[td]

This code is made by my own:


Spoiler: Longest streaks




[td]NameStreakMean  1  Sébastien Auroux  121  27.5  2  Bence Barát  88  30.56  3  Brandon Mikel  52  69.0  4  Bob Burton  48  41.85  5  Ivan Zabrodin  40  36.85  6  Maarten Smit  39  37.1  7  Artem Melikian (????? ???????)  37  36.89  8  Nikhil Mande  36  33.53  9  Dániel Varga  33  40.12  10  Jayden McNeill  32  29.72  11  Baiqiang Dong (???)  31  31.39  11  Joshua Feran  31  39.48  13  Jan Bentlage  30  28.33  14  Tomoaki Okayama (????)  29  29.1  14  Gilberto Caracciolo Morelli  29  50.62  14  Andrii Kompaniiets (?????? ??????????)  29  41.38  17  Reto Bubendorf  28  30.71  17  Anton Krokhmal (????? ????????)  28  32.61  19  Wojciech Szatanowski  27  34.56  20  João Pedro Batista Ribeiro Costa  26  27.38  20  Marcel Peters  26  26.19  20  Kevin Matthews  26  37.92  20  Michael Young  26  30.31  20  Jiejie Du (???)  26  30.58  20  Tim Reynolds  26  30.92  26  Simon Westlund  25  34.0  26  Piotr Kózka  25  37.6  26  Diego Bojunga Meneghetti  25  33.2  26  Timothy Sun  25  32.56  26  Marcin Stachura  25  32.2  26  Ryan Jew  25  43.12  26  Mats Valk  25  30.08  26  Carlos Méndez García-Barroso  25  37.12  34  Yuxuan Chen (???)  24  42.42  34  Louis Cormier  24  39.67  34  Riley Woo  24  41.58  34  Antoine Piau  24  36.58  38  Kit Clement  23  30.78  38  Ziheng Ma (???)  23  30.22  38  Feliks Zemdegs  23  31.39  38  Dmitry Dobrjakov  23  33.13  38  Anders Berggren  23  39.35  43  Grzegorz ?uczyna  22  29.91  43  Daniel Wallin  22  38.36  43  Serhii Koksharov (?????? ????????)  22  34.59  46  Rami Sbahi  21  31.33  46  Yunke Zhang (???)  21  29.62  46  Tim Wong  21  37.14  46  Bence Kovács  21  37.05  46  Blake Thompson  21  34.9  46  Erik Akkersdijk  21  34.1  52  Mat?j Grohmann  20  29.7  52  Niki Placskó  20  45.85  52  Bhargav Narasimhan  20  37.6  52  Linus Fresz  20  28.6  52  Ivan Torgashov  20  37.65  52  Micha? Pleskowicz  20  32.8 
[/td]
[td]

[/td][td]
[/td]


[td]

Code: https://github.com/LinusFresz/python-WCA[/td][/td][/td][/td][/td][/td]

If there are any mistakes, feel free to give me advice


----------



## mycube (Nov 25, 2016)

scylla said:


> how about the most dnf's between 2 succesful blindfolded attempts of a person?



Another late reply, but here is your answer for 3BLD, 4BLD and 5BLD: times in milliseconds)


Spoiler: 3BLD DNF-streak




[td]NameDNF-Streaklast success beforefirst success after  1  Marcin Zalewski  51  2860  6522  2  Dan Selzer  44  35088  32324  3  Ernie Pulchny  33  11925  10726  4  Yi Wang (??)  31  17121  27416  5  Markus Pirzer  30  78200  57088  5  Laura Ohrndorf  30  23112  20364  7  Ton Dennenbroek  28  39700  28758  8  Dmitry Kryuzban  27  40796  29622  9  Phillip Espinoza  26  17465  19464  9  Christopher Chi  26  17530  23290  11  Andrew Nelson  25  28407  22784  11  Andrii Vedenov (?????? ????????)  25  22283  21075  11  Simone Ciancotti  25  12743  25903  11  Sander Kaspers  25  26293  16135  15  Adrián Martínez Macías  24  12844  32080  16  Jonathan Mauroy  22  29530  28303  16  Xu Zhao (??)  22  22372  32929  18  Justin Mallari  21  27796  19977  18  Renan Mondini Cerpe  21  42750  35428  18  Takayuki Matsumoto (????)  21  25631  29078  18  Matic Omulec  21  22346  29716  22  Walker Welch  20  27061  15853  22  Yusuke Morikawa (????)  20  8918  12858  22  Sarah Strong  20  14050  30686  22  Andrea Santambrogio  20  31252  33250  26  Nathaniel Berg  19  29584  31684  26  Micha? Toma?ski  19  19770  11816  26  Mats Valk  19  31852  20336  26  Kian Barry  19  27127  16284  26  Daniel Gloppestad Bajer  19  24606  30987  26  Louis Cormier  19  28438  23572  26  Jure Gregorc  19  18578  17180  26  Dan Cohen  19  9471  12508  26  Eli Jay  19  9911  19943  35  Amaury Sechet  18  54675  51393  35  Rodrigo Gómez Araya  18  29150  37812  35  Jorge Martín Espinosa  18  29852  23622  35  Adam Kjörk  18  18808  37433  35  Chris Wall  18  37918  18716  35  Filippo Brancaleoni  18  22084  38541  35  Manuel Ernesto Torres Vega  18  17391  46493  35  Vladislav Kaminskiy  18  31267  21940  43  Piotr Koska  17  23628  18459  43  Daniel Que  17  27175  27355  43  Marcel Peters  17  21230  21497  43  Tobias Christlieb  17  49588  31403  43  Máté Horváth  17  37819  42086  43  James Molloy  17  18648  25012  43  Lars Vandenbergh  17  60300  32622  43  Krzysztof Kuncki  17  41544  30790  43  Peter Chau  17  17870  14981 
[/td]
[td]

[/td][td]
[/td]


[td]



Spoiler: 4BLD-DNF-streak




[td]NameDNF-Streaklast success beforefirst success after  1  Arvid Skarrie  23  107000  64900  2  Billy Jeffs  19  102700  92100  2  François Courtès  19  35683  52374  4  Pedro Santos Guimarães  18  59622  59825  5  Lee Jia Yong (???)  17  187900  187900  6  Marco Rota  16  112400  96500  7  Michael Young  15  210900  80400  7  Tim Reynolds  15  115700  64900  7  Daniel Lundwall  15  87400  76900  7  James Molloy  15  87500  109600  11  Ivan Zabrodin  14  84600  72000  11  Milán Baticz  14  79400  101600  11  Feliks Zemdegs  14  21780  45563  11  Alberto Pérez de Rada Fiol  14  103600  70100  11  Sébastien Auroux  14  85400  83000  16  Gregor Billing  13  125800  64100  16  Olli Vikstedt  13  36738  33704  16  Timothy Sun  13  58530  62200  16  Luchen Zhang (???)  13  121200  100900  20  Mark Boyanowski  12  30357  35668  20  Shelley Chang  12  107000  70100  20  Stephen Adhisaputra  12  112600  69000  20  Linus Fresz  12  20078  32507  20  Ville Seppänen  12  28305  37844  20  Julian David  12  32513  46061  20  Israel Fraga da Silva  12  31358  26752  20  Rodrigo Pueblas Núñez  12  55063  32851  28  Brock Hamann  11  80300  49280  28  Andrey Ivanov  11  41146  40383  28  Jonathan Tan Wei Xiat  11  105600  76900  28  Antoine Cantin  11  53541  63000  32  Baiqiang Dong (???)  10  111100  72800  32  Zhizhe Liang (???)  10  112900  54946  32  Riadi Arsandi  10  88300  103200  32  Lars Vennike Nielsson  10  66700  50771  32  Yongtao Sun (???)  10  94900  55862  32  Brandon Satterstrom  10  88800  57672  32  Taku Yanai (???)  10  67000  35259  32  Andreas Pohl  10  36513  26382  32  Manu Vereecken  10  126000  53306  32  Yunqi Ouyang (????)  10  219400  103100  42  Daniel Sheppard  9  57599  61200  42  Mike Hughey  9  64600  56193  42  Tim Wong  9  32058  33588  42  Péter Trombitás  9  62300  52122  42  Bence Barát  9  60500  44553  42  Raúl Morales Hidalgo  9  124400  77900  48  Jason Baum  8  136000  112000  48  Jun Xu (??)  8  24752  27061  48  Daniel Beyer  8  118900  78000  48  Muhammad  8  58068  35496  48  Siva Shanmukh Vetcha  8  139300  89900  48  Nikita Loyko  8  77000  92400  48  Anton Rostovikov  8  71800  67100  48  Shuto Ueno (????)  8  108700  64400  48  Georgiy Titov (??????? ?????)  8  180000  73500  48  Tomas Kristiansson  8  46903  80300  48  Evan Liu  8  56653  53111  48  Gianfranco Huanqui  8  45417  22009  48  Aldo Feandri  8  35250  52458  48  Julen Simón Iriarte  8  91900  91900  48  Tobias Peter  8  80600  63800  63  Walter Pereira Rodrigues de Souza  7  90300  63600  63  Ainesh Sevellaraja  7  18991  17536  63  Allyson Dias de Lima  7  202500  123100  63  Jan Bentlage  7  80700  43766  63  Walker Welch  7  96700  51589  63  Riley Woo  7  45330  36639  63  Qirun Zhong (???)  7  58800  41647  63  Kit Clement  7  192000  76700  63  Cornelius Dieckmann  7  93300  121500  63  Jong-Ho Jeong (???)  7  42637  57544  63  Matteo Colombo  7  27621  29650  63  Chester Lian  7  37975  44696  63  Noah Arthurs  7  104100  35472  63  Yuhei Takagi (????)  7  44091  58505  63  Henrik Buus Aagaard  7  64600  63700 
[/td]
[td]

[/td][td]
[/td]


[td]






Spoiler: 5BLD DNF-Streak




[td]NameDNF-Streaklast success beforefirst success after  1  Linus Fresz  24  50443  44326  2  Taku Yanai (???)  18  151300  85600  3  Xin Shi (??)  16  98400  63500  4  Bence Barát  15  201400  137200  4  Diego Millán Otón  15  379000  319700  6  Shivam Bansal  14  193500  104400  6  Yuhei Takagi (????)  14  111700  94800  8  Oleksandr Ivanchak (????????? ???????)  13  233300  153800  8  Andreas Pohl  13  62000  92200  10  Oliver Frost  12  33996  33190  10  Riadi Arsandi  12  233800  351000  10  Marcin Zalewski  12  122700  99000  10  Tim Reynolds  12  162700  145500  10  Evan Liu  12  114500  93400  10  Nikhil Mande  12  173700  93400  10  Yu Nakajima (???)  12  52905  96700  17  Aldo Feandri  11  200100  185000  17  Riley Woo  11  124600  123800  17  Zane Carney  11  78800  90400  20  Bill Wang  10  42648  49654  20  Gianfranco Huanqui  10  83300  54747  20  Oleg Gritsenko  10  100200  38411  20  Tom Nelson  10  145000  46401  20  Jan Bentlage  10  122000  109600  25  Maxim Chechnev  9  259200  271900  25  Daniel Sheppard  9  135900  124500  27  Yucheng Chen (???)  8  135500  84200  27  Marcell Endrey  8  36641  47916  27  Maarten Smit  8  291300  163800  27  Hari Anirudh  8  89800  64700  27  Mark Boyanowski  8  129500  64900  32  Brandon Satterstrom  7  183300  122200  32  Shenghai Fang (???)  7  72700  91800  32  Matteo Colombo  7  114800  93600  32  John Brechon  7  221400  157500  32  Jakob Kogler  7  85500  72400  32  Mats Bergsten  7  94500  99000  32  Emanuel Rheinert  7  242900  112600  32  Qirun Zhong (???)  7  135100  130100  32  Sanae Omyo (????)  7  355200  214300  32  Lars Vennike Nielsson  7  88400  101100  32  Mike Hughey  7  86600  108000  32  Grzegorz Ja?ocha  7  92300  77100  44  Kaijun Lin (???)  6  72000  53152  44  Nevins Chan Pak Hoong (???)  6  90000  88900  44  Walker Welch  6  150500  221000  44  Chris Hardwick  6  92200  148600  44  Cale Schoon  6  38083  51884  44  Zhizhe Liang (???)  6  81100  85800  44  Roman Strakhov  6  29563  32549  44  Mao-te Hsieh (???)  6  177100  171400  44  Simon Westlund  6  142200  131100 
[/td]
[td]

[/td][td]
[/td]


[td][/td][/td][/td]


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 25, 2016)

mycube said:


> Another late reply, but here is your answer for 3BLD, 4BLD and 5BLD: times in milliseconds)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3BLD DNF-streak
> ...


kek Marcin Zalewski with the 51 DNF streak


----------



## Lid (Nov 26, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> kek Marcin Zalewski with the 51 DNF streak


His DNFs are really DQs if you know the story.


----------



## GenTheThief (Nov 26, 2016)

Fastest result in each event by someone with the first name "Nathaniel"?


----------



## mycube (Nov 26, 2016)

Lid said:


> His DNFs are really DQs if you know the story.



Yes this kind of destroys the ranking in my opinion, at least for 3bld. I did not see any other disqualified results, but in 3bld more like Dan Selzer is the "winner" because of Marcins' story.


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 26, 2016)

Spoiler: Fastest singles in each event by someone with the first name "Nathaniel"




competitionIdeventIdroundIdposbestpersonNamepersonIdpersonCountryIdregionalSingleRecordConnorsCubeDay2016222f31.41Nathaniel Khalinsky2015KHAL02AustraliaAFSwedishCubeOpen2016333f57.97Nathaniel Berg2012BERG04SwedenUSNationals201644424331.97Nathaniel Berg2012BERG04SwedenNRSwedishChampionship2015555c21:06.46Nathaniel Berg2012BERG04SwedenUSNationals2015666d182:41.22Nathaniel Berg2012BERG04SwedenSwedishDecathlonChallenge2015777f14:13.91Nathaniel Berg2012BERG04SwedenUSNationals2012333bf1413:50.00Nathaniel Knopf2009KNOP01USADanishOpen2015333fmf230Nathaniel Berg2012BERG04SwedenMichigan2016333ftc81:07.34Nathaniel Gee2016GEEN01USAUSNationals2012333mbff212/3 19:08Nathaniel Knopf2009KNOP01USAManilaMetropolitan2016333ohf113.46Nathaniel Ortega2015ORTE02PhilippinesMelbourneCubeDays2016444bff1DNFNathaniel Khalinsky2015KHAL02AustraliaDanishOpen2015clockf13.73Nathaniel Berg2012BERG04SwedenWRStanfordWinter2010magicf31.27Nathaniel Knopf2009KNOP01USADanishSmallCubeOpen2015minxf31:22.89Nathaniel Berg2012BERG04SwedenStanfordSpring2010mmagicf36.13Nathaniel Knopf2009KNOP01USAUKChampionship2015pyramf42.28Nathaniel Berg2012BERG04SwedenDanishSmallCubeOpen2015skewbf12.44Nathaniel Berg2012BERG04SwedenAustralianNationals2016sq1f310.99Nathaniel Khalinsky2015KHAL02Australia 






Spoiler: Fastest average in each event by someone with the first name "Nathaniel"




competitionIdeventIdroundIdposbestaveragepersonNamepersonIdpersonCountryIdregionalSingleRecordregionalAverageRecordConnorsCubeDay2016222111.902.93Nathaniel Khalinsky2015KHAL02AustraliaBaguioCityOpen2016333118.239.14Nathaniel Ortega2015ORTE02PhilippinesGothenburgOpen2016444f133.8036.84Nathaniel Berg2012BERG04SwedenEuro2016555d271:10.801:14.75Nathaniel Berg2012BERG04SwedenUSNationals2015666d182:41.222:50.44Nathaniel Berg2012BERG04SwedenSandnesOpen2016777c14:21.414:31.72Nathaniel Berg2012BERG04SwedenDanishOpen2015333fmf23039.33Nathaniel Berg2012BERG04SwedenMichigan2016333ftc81:07.341:24.49Nathaniel Gee2016GEEN01USAPhilippineChampionship2016333ohf114.6515.64Nathaniel Ortega2015ORTE02PhilippinesGeneralforsamlingen2015clockd15.256.21Nathaniel Berg2012BERG04SwedenWRERStanfordWinter2010magicf31.271.34Nathaniel Knopf2009KNOP01USASwedishDecathlonChallenge2015minx131:25.281:33.50Nathaniel Berg2012BERG04SwedenStanfordSpring2010mmagicf36.137.13Nathaniel Knopf2009KNOP01USAAFCubeDays2015pyram132.594.33Nathaniel Berg2012BERG04SwedenLinkub2015skewbd23.914.80Nathaniel Berg2012BERG04SwedenAustralianNationals2016sq1f310.9917.66Nathaniel Khalinsky2015KHAL02Australia 


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 26, 2016)

Lid said:


> His DNFs are really DQs if you know the story.


yeah I know the story, that's why I pointed it out


----------



## mycube (Nov 28, 2016)

I was quite interested in looking at sum of top3 in 3x3, because at PSKubing last weekend the averages of the second round were again better than the best results here:
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#podiums_3x3

This is why I made a ranking for the best sums. As you can see, the sixth-best sum is the first out of a final.


Spoiler: Best top 3




[td]Sum of averagesroundCompetition  1  2212  3  Euro2016  2  2231  2  PSKubing2016  3  2258  3  GermanNationals2016  4  2275  3  WC2015  5  2283  1  GermanNationals2016  6  2288  3  ChinaChampionship2015  7  2291  f  USNationals2016  8  2297  1  Euro2016  9  2301  f  Euro2016  10  2312  f  ChinaChampionship2015  11  2319  2  DYCOpen2015  12  2324  3  USNationals2016  13  2328  2  USNationals2016  14  2332  1  PrincetonFall2016  15  2336  1  Michigan2016  16  2341  2  MunichOpen2016  16  2341  3  PrincetonFall2016  18  2348  2  Michigan2016  18  2348  2  SevernaParkFall2016  18  2348  2  SlowNSteadySpring2016  21  2351  2  WC2015  22  2356  f  CajunCubeClash2016  22  2356  1  PSKubing2016  24  2360  2  HudsonValleyOpenFall2016  25  2364  f  AsianChampionship2016  25  2364  3  USNationals2014  27  2365  f  MasonCubingChallenge2016  28  2370  1  ChinaChampionship2015  29  2374  1  USNationals2016  30  2375  f  DaytonSpring2016  31  2377  2  Euro2016  32  2378  1  NancyOpen2015  33  2384  2  PrincetonFall2016  34  2385  f  Cubelonia2016  35  2391  3  AsianChampionship2016  35  2391  2  WLSLato2016  37  2392  f  PrincetonFall2016  38  2402  2  AsianChampionship2016  39  2406  f  FrankfurtCubeDays2016  40  2410  1  WC2015  41  2412  1  AsianChampionship2016  42  2413  f  MunichOpen2016  42  2413  2  TubingenOpen2016  44  2414  1  MunichOpen2016  45  2417  2  Indiana2016  46  2419  2  BigAppleCubeClash2016  47  2423  2  KoreanKAISTstyle2015  48  2424  f  PSKubing2016  49  2431  f  Michigan2016  50  2432  f  BigAppleCubeClash2016  51  2437  2  GermanNationals2016  52  2438  1  MichiganCubingClubAlpha2016  52  2438  3  SlowNSteadySpring2016  54  2440  1  HessenOpen2015  55  2444  f  UKChampionship2016  56  2447  2  NancyOpen2015  57  2450  1  SlowNSteadySpring2016  58  2451  3  Euro2014  59  2454  f  GermanNationals2016  60  2456  3  Cube4Cam2016  61  2458  2  MasonCubingChallenge2016  62  2460  3  USNationals2015  63  2461  1  CubeForACureSpring2016  64  2465  f  SebraOpen2016  65  2466  3  AugustBankHolidayCompetition2015  65  2466  f  Euro2014  65  2466  f  MelbourneCubeDays2016  68  2467  1  MasonCubingChallenge2016  69  2474  2  FrankfurtCubeDays2016  70  2475  2  CubeForACureSpring2016  70  2475  1  NewportFall2016  70  2475  f  WC2015  73  2477  f  KaohsiungOpen2016  73  2477  2  MichiganCubingClubAlpha2016  75  2478  f  HessenOpen2016  75  2478  1  SlowNSteadyFall2016  77  2480  1  Cubelonia2016  77  2480  2  SlowNSteadyWinter2016  77  2480  f  TubingenOpen2016  80  2481  f  ZurichOpen2016  81  2486  2  USNationals2015  82  2488  1  GermanOpen2016  83  2490  1  Euro2014  84  2493  f  KingsOpen2016  84  2493  1  USNationals2014  86  2494  f  HessenOpen2015  87  2496  2  MariettaMystery2016  87  2496  2  RiverHillWinter2015  87  2496  3  SlowNSteadyFall2016  90  2497  2  ChinaChampionship2015  90  2497  1  KaohsiungOpen2016  90  2497  2  KaohsiungOpen2016  90  2497  f  TaiwanChampionship2016  94  2498  f  Indiana2015  94  2498  3  KoreanChampionship2016  96  2500  1  RedCrossCubingOpen2016  97  2502  f  KoreanChristmasCup2014  97  2502  3  SlownSteadyFall2015  99  2504  2  TCGAndFriends2015  100  2505  2  TorontoOpenFall2014 
[/td]
[td]

[/td][td]
[/td]


[td]

Some stats for the best 250 top3-places:
Best sum in round 1 : 68
Best sum in round 2 : 79
Best sum in round 3 : 26
Best sum in round 4 : 77

I did not take into account when there is only one round, so this could be either final or first round (but not both).

For code, again see https://github.com/LinusFresz/python-WCA[/td]


----------



## mycube (Nov 29, 2016)

Here is the answer for a request of Rob:

I listed the best top12 of the best fourth place for every event (except multi). By 'Current ranking' I actually mean the ranking of this results in the world rankings, not the current ranking of the competitor.
Also worth mentioning: This is not only for finals.


Spoiler: Average/Mean






Spoiler: Best results in fourth place, 333 




[td]SingleNameCompetitionCurrent ranking  1  787  Dmitry Dobrjakov  Euro2016  28  2  787  Philipp Weyer  Euro2016  28  3  795  Collin Burns  USNationals2016  34  4  800  Bill Wang  USNationals2016  39  5  802  Antoine Cantin  ChinaChampionship2015  39  6  810  Ramón Dersch  PSKubing2016  43  7  812  Jiayu Wang (???)  USNationals2016  46  8  814  Mats Valk  USNationals2016  48  9  817  Dana Yi  PrincetonFall2016  52  10  825  Dario Roa Sánchez  Euro2016  62  11  826  Dario Roa Sánchez  Euro2016  63  12  828  Leon Schmidtchen  GermanNationals2016  66 
[/td]
[td]

[/td][td]
[/td]


[td]


Spoiler: Best results in fourth place, 444 




[td]SingleNameCompetitionCurrent ranking  1  3143  Dario Roa Sánchez  Euro2016  17  2  3151  Lucas Etter  USNationals2016  17  3  3233  Mats Valk  Euro2016  26  4  3251  Bill Wang  USNationals2016  27  5  3275  Patrick Ponce  USNationals2016  32  6  3289  Mats Valk  Euro2016  33  7  3308  Kevin Hays  AsianChampionship2016  35  8  3330  Kevin Costello III  USNationals2016  38  9  3345  Erik Akkersdijk  Euro2014  40  10  3354  Kevin Hays  WC2015  42  11  3359  Pedro Henrique da Silva Roque  WC2015  43  12  3370  Jiayu Wang (???)  AsianChampionship2016  44 
[/td]
[td]

[/td][td]
[/td]


[td]


Spoiler: Best results in fourth place, 555 




[td]SingleNameCompetitionCurrent ranking  1  6129  Bill Wang  USNationals2016  20  2  6161  Breandan Vallance  Euro2016  23  3  6176  Mats Valk  USNationals2016  23  4  6231  Kevin Hays  Euro2016  25  5  6279  Weixing Zhang (???)  AsianChampionship2016  29  6  6289  Kailong Li (???)  AsianChampionship2016  30  7  6327  Max Park  USNationals2016  31  8  6334  Robert Yau  Euro2016  31  9  6531  Breandan Vallance  WC2015  39  10  6537  Kuo-Hau Wu (???)  KaohsiungOpen2016  40  11  6555  Pedro Henrique da Silva Roque  WC2015  40  12  6562  Pedro Henrique da Silva Roque  WC2015  41 
[/td]
[td]

[/td][td]
[/td]


[td]


Spoiler: Best results in fourth place, 666 




[td]SingleNameCompetitionCurrent ranking  1  11423  Mattia Furlan  Euro2016  9  2  11720  Lucas Wesche  Euro2016  10  3  12211  Kai Su (??)  AsianChampionship2016  17  4  12637  Kuo-Hau Wu (???)  AsianChampionship2016  26  5  12976  James Hildreth  USNationals2016  32  6  13073  John Brechon  USNationals2016  39  7  13165  Kai-Wen Wang (???)  TaiwanChampionship2016  44  8  13325  Kai-Wen Wang (???)  TaiwanChampionship2016  48  9  13478  Robert Yau  WC2015  54  10  13509  Ray Leung Ka Ho (???)  CrossstraitCubing2016  54  11  13693  Samantha Raskind  USNationals2015  65  12  13812  Bence Barát  Euro2014  72 
[/td]
[td]

[/td][td]
[/td]


[td]


Spoiler: Best results in fourth place, 777 




[td]SingleNameCompetitionCurrent ranking  1  16480  Lucas Wesche  Euro2016  8  2  16643  Kevin Hays  Euro2016  8  3  18222  Zhiqing Shi (???)  ShanghaiWinterisComing2016  22  4  18698  Micha? Halczuk  WC2013  26  5  19016  Kai Su (??)  AsianChampionship2016  31  6  19052  Feliks Zemdegs  WC2013  32  7  19275  Anyu Zhang (???)  AsianChampionship2016  36  8  19381  Niko Paavilainen  Euro2014  39  9  19429  Kailong Li (???)  HefeiOpen2016  39  10  19498  Kevin Costello III  USNationals2016  42  11  19815  Samantha Raskind  USNationals2016  47  12  20093  Robert Yau  UKChampionship2015  53 
[/td]
[td]

[/td][td]
[/td]


[td]


Spoiler: Best results in fourth place, 222 




[td]SingleNameCompetitionCurrent ranking  1  217  Kennan LeJeune  USNationals2015  54  2  218  Jayden McNeill  USNationals2016  55  2  218  Xiaoke Xu (???)  AsianChampionship2016  55  4  220  Andy Denney  USNationals2016  60  5  224  Piotr Tokarski  PolishChampionship2015  67  6  226  Daniel Wannamaker  USNationals2016  71  7  232  Feliks Zemdegs  Euro2016  78  7  232  Kennan LeJeune  MishawakaFall2014  78  9  236  Andy Denney  USNationals2015  89  9  236  Tommy Cherry  PrincetonFall2016  89  11  241  Walker Welch  DixonFall2016  99  12  243  Drew Brads  PrincetonFall2016  104 
[/td]
[td]

[/td][td]
[/td]


[td]


Spoiler: Best results in fourth place, 333oh 




[td]SingleNameCompetitionCurrent ranking  1  1241  Igor Kowalczyk  Euro2016  18  2  1268  Patrick Ponce  SlowNSteadyFall2016  23  3  1293  Zhiwei Lin (???)  ChinaChampionship2015  28  4  1304  Max Park  USNationals2016  31  5  1305  Justin Mallari  WC2015  32  6  1311  Dmitry Dergunov  Euro2016  33  7  1314  Justin Mallari  USNationals2016  35  8  1319  Mats Valk  USNationals2016  35  9  1327  Andrey Che  Euro2016  37  10  1329  Jabari Nuruddin  BigAppleCubeClash2016  37  11  1342  Collin Burns  USNationals2016  39  12  1353  Pavan Ravindra  RedCrossCubingOpen2016  45 
[/td]
[td]

[/td][td]
[/td]


[td]


Spoiler: Best results in fourth place, 333ft 




[td]SingleNameCompetitionCurrent ranking  1  3979  Jianyu Que (???)  ChinaChampionship2015  22  2  4164  Antoine Cantin  Euro2016  29  3  4321  Chan Hong Lik  WC2015  33  4  4420  Ruohan Qiu (???)  ChinaChampionship2015  34  5  4561  Przemys?aw Kaleta  Euro2016  38  6  4628  Wojciech Knott  Euro2014  40  7  4720  Henrik Buus Aagaard  Euro2014  43  8  4726  Liudi Sun (???)  AsianChampionship2016  44  9  4783  Chan Hong Lik  WC2015  48  10  4801  Zicong Weng (???)  AsianChampionship2016  48  11  4875  Grzegorz Szumigaj  IIMasovianOpenPlock2016  52  12  5036  Antoine Cantin  WC2013  54 
[/td]
[td]

[/td][td]
[/td]


[td]


Spoiler: Best results in fourth place, minx 




[td]SingleNameCompetitionCurrent ranking  1  5227  Matic Omulec  Euro2016  22  2  5347  Matic Omulec  Euro2016  30  3  5427  Arifumi Fushimi (????)  AsianChampionship2016  35  4  5459  Matic Omulec  Euro2014  37  5  5463  Oscar Roth Andersen  WC2013  37  6  5479  Sebastian Weyer  Euro2014  37  7  5491  Haojiang Zou (???)  AsianChampionship2016  38  8  5558  Juan Pablo Huanqui  WC2015  43  9  5620  Oscar Roth Andersen  WC2013  47  10  5677  Jonathan Cookmeyer  USNationals2014  49  11  5684  Juan Pablo Huanqui  WC2015  49  12  5790  Jonathan Cookmeyer  USNationals2014  60 
[/td]
[td]

[/td][td]
[/td]


[td]


Spoiler: Best results in fourth place, pyram 




[td]SingleNameCompetitionCurrent ranking  1  336  Chan-Min Lee (???)  AsianChampionship2016  27  2  356  Alex Maass  USNationals2016  45  3  361  Marko Striieshyn  ElektrykCubeRace2016  54  4  363  Alex Maass  PrincetonFall2016  58  5  364  Yi Wang (??)  AsianChampionship2016  58  6  367  Martin Vædele Egdal  Euro2016  60  6  367  Jiajun Gao (???)  AsianChampionship2016  60  8  382  Alex Maass  FantasticManhattan2016  78  8  382  Henry Savich  USNationals2015  78  10  389  Daniel Wallin  Norrkubing2015  89  11  391  Marko Striieshyn  PolishChampionship2015  90  12  392  Boxi Chen (???)  ShanghaiWinterisComing2016  92 
[/td]
[td]

[/td][td]
[/td]


[td]


Spoiler: Best results in fourth place, clock 




[td]SingleNameCompetitionCurrent ranking  1  686  Ilya Tsiareshka  Euro2016  17  2  690  Zijia Feng (???)  AsianChampionship2016  18  3  709  Daniel Wallin  USNationals2015  23  4  710  Tairan Zhong (???)  AsianChampionship2016  24  5  716  Nathaniel Berg  USNationals2015  24  6  721  Hanwen Mao (???)  ShanghaiWinterisComing2016  26  7  732  Qiyu Hou (???)  ShanghaiWinterisComing2016  32  8  751  Thomas Schmidt  Euro2016  37  9  757  Jiahao Deng (???)  HefeiOpen2016  39  10  771  Shengliang Cai (???)  HefeiOpen2016  43  11  775  Zhengjun Lin (???)  XianOpen2016  46  12  808  Joshua Feran  USNationals2016  63 
[/td]
[td]

[/td][td]
[/td]


[td]


Spoiler: Best results in fourth place, skewb 




[td]SingleNameCompetitionCurrent ranking  1  365  Przemys?aw Kaleta  PolishChampionship2015  25  2  374  Daniel Wallin  PolishChampionship2015  34  3  383  Przemys?aw Kaleta  IIMasovianOpenPlock2016  37  4  384  Przemys?aw Kaleta  SLSZawiercie2015  37  5  387  Przemys?aw Kaleta  Euro2016  42  6  398  Jonatan K?osko  SantaClausCubeRace2015  60  7  408  Wojciech Barciaga  PolishOpen2015  74  7  408  Tomek Bogdanik  Euro2016  74  7  408  Daniel Vædele Egdal  Euro2016  74  10  414  Przemys?aw Kaleta  IIMasovianOpenPlock2016  80  11  423  Wojciech Barciaga  ElektrykCubeRace2016  86  12  426  Sean Belke  USNationals2016  90 
[/td]
[td]

[/td][td]
[/td]


[td]


Spoiler: Best results in fourth place, 333fm 




[td]SingleNameCompetitionCurrent ranking  1  2767  Marcel Peters  WC2015  23  2  2800  Jan Bentlage  GermanNationals2016  29  2  2800  Marcel Peters  SebraOpen2016  29  2  2800  Kit Clement  Indiana2016  29  5  2833  Jan Bentlage  FMCEurope2016  32  6  2900  Wojciech Szatanowski  BONDOpen2016  44  6  2900  Walker Welch  USNationals2016  44  6  2900  Tomoaki Okayama (????)  CubeCampKanazawa2013  44  9  2933  Linus Fresz  Cubelonia2016  50  10  2967  Mats Valk  USNationals2014  54  10  2967  Yunke Zhang (???)  AsianChampionship2016  54  10  2967  Micha? Pleskowicz  PolishChampionship2015  54 
[/td]
[td]

[/td][td]
[/td]


[td]
[/td][/td][/td][/td][/td][/td][/td][/td][/td][/td][/td][/td][/td]


[td][td][td][td][td][td][td][td][td][td][td][td][td]

Single:


Spoiler: Best results in fourth place, 333fm 




[td]SingleNameCompetitionCurrent ranking  1  24  Linus Fresz  PSKubing2016  41  2  26  Fritz Löhr  HessenOpen2016  85  2  26  Alexander Botz  HessenOpen2016  85  4  27  Vincent Sheu  WC2013  115  4  27  Jan Bentlage  FrankfurtCubeDays2015  115  4  27  Alexander Botz  FrankfurtCubeDays2015  115  7  28  Robert Yau  WelcomeThayCambridge2015  162  7  28  Carsten Matheus  N8W8Summer2016  162  7  28  Linus Fresz  GermanOpen2016  162  10  29  Sam Boyles  USNationals2010  223  10  29  Jan Bentlage  GermanNationals2015  223  10  29  Andreas Pohl  GermanNationals2015  223 
[/td]
[td]

[/td][td]
[/td]


[td]


Spoiler: Best results in fourth place, 333bf 




[td]SingleNameCompetitionCurrent ranking  1  2530  Shivam Bansal  AsianChampionship2016  10  2  2858  Kabyanil Talukdar  AsianChampionship2016  64  3  2955  Jayden McNeill  USNationals2016  118  4  3114  Jong-Ho Jeong (???)  WC2015  128  5  3257  Marcin Zalewski  WC2013  135  6  3259  Noah Arthurs  USNationals2016  148  7  3281  Marcin Zalewski  Euro2016  162  8  3343  Gianfranco Huanqui  WC2015  168  9  3495  Noah Arthurs  WC2013  205  10  3506  Taku Yanai (???)  WC2015  236  11  3696  Yucheng Chen (???)  HefeiOpen2016  246  12  3768  Oleg Gritsenko  Euro2016  257 
[/td]
[td]

[/td][td]
[/td]


[td]


Spoiler: Best results in fourth place, 444bf 




[td]SingleNameCompetitionCurrent ranking  1  22357  Gianfranco Huanqui  USNationals2016  26  2  22408  Wenxuan Yue (???)  AsianChampionship2016  36  3  24843  Gabriel Alejandro Orozco Casillas  WC2013  42  4  26980  Witali Bu?atow  Euro2016  93  5  27047  Gianfranco Huanqui  WC2015  105  6  31300  Jakob Kogler  Euro2012  115  7  32918  Mark Boyanowski  USNationals2015  144  8  33347  Janne Lehtimäki  Euro2014  154  9  33588  Tim Wong  USNationals2014  175  10  34206  Yuhei Takagi (????)  WasedaBrainChallenge2015  181  11  37865  Marcin Zalewski  PolishOpen2014  183  12  38734  Dennis Strehlau  GermanOpen2016  194 
[/td]
[td]

[/td][td]
[/td]


[td]



Spoiler: Best results in fourth place, 555bf 



For some weird reason I am not able to get this table to be shown correctly :/

[td]SingleNameCompetitionCurrent ranking  1  51933  Oleg Gritsenko  Euro2016  62  2  64900  Wenxuan Yue (???)  AsianChampionship2016  63  3  85100  Tim Wong  USNationals2015  101  4  85700  Nevins Chan Pak Hoong (???)  WelwynGardenCity2014  131  5  86800  Yuhei Takagi (????)  WC2015  139  6  87200  Mike Hughey  WC2013  143  7  99300  Kevin Matthews  USNationals2016  145  8  102900  Corey Sakowski  USNationals2014  173  9  113800  Sebastian Werb  FranconiaOpen2015  186  10  120400  Brandon Mikel  BlindandWhatnot2016  193  11  131200  Manu Vereecken  UKChampionship2016  198  12  136900  Aldo Feandri  WC2011  210 
[/td]
[td]

[/td][td]
[/td]


[td][/td][/td][/td][/td][/td][/td][/td][/td][/td][/td][/td][/td][/td][/td][/td][/td][/td]


----------



## 1973486 (Nov 29, 2016)

Where's Square 1?


----------



## mycube (Nov 29, 2016)

Lol sorry totally forgot it, here it is:


Spoiler: Best results in fourth place, sq1 




[td]SingleNameCompetitionCurrent ranking  1  1242  Nathan Dwyer  USNationals2016  32  2  1246  Tommy Szeliga  Michigan2016  33  3  1250  Nathan Dwyer  Michigan2016  35  4  1279  Thomas Valles  USNationals2016  37  5  1310  Daniel Wallin  Euro2016  43  6  1353  Patrick Ponce  SlowNSteadyFall2016  59  7  1364  Kevin Gerhardt  GermanNationals2016  60  8  1411  Lucas Etter  SlowNSteadySpring2016  72  9  1422  Nathan Azaria  MacclesfieldOpen2016  78  10  1427  Patrick Ponce  SlowNSteadyFall2016  82  11  1451  Fabio Schwandt  UKChampionship2016  92  12  1468  Jayden McNeill  Euro2016  101 
[/td]
[td]

[/td][td]
[/td]


[td][/td]


----------



## supercavitation (Nov 29, 2016)

Who's gone the most competitions without a podium? Top 10? Top 100?


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 29, 2016)

Spoiler: Top 50 longest time taken for someone to break another CR/WR (years)




#CompetitionEventSingleAverageNameIDCountrySglR?AvgR?Time since last CR/WR (years)1KoreanChampionship20166661082911709Yi Seung-Woo (이승우)2007SEUN04KoreaAsRAsR6.5544147842ExeterOpen201655550566481Robert Yau2009YAUR01United KingdomER-6.3627652293AllianceForEducation2015sq19431622Michael Young2008YOUN02USANAR-5.8234086244NanchangWinter2015333oh10991240Zhouheng Sun (孙舟横)2008SUNZ01China-AsR5.3689253945Monmouth201344451136661Anthony Orji2008ORJI01NigeriaAfR-4.8104038336BallerupOpen2012333ft29773995Henrik Buus Aagaard2006BUUS01DenmarkWRER4.7529089667XianCherryBlossom2015333680785Haowei Fan (樊浩玮)2009FANH01China-AsR4.5448323078USOpen2007minx1176812845Grant Tregay2003TREG02USANARNAR3.8138261469Meguro3x3Fest2015333oh10881267Arifumi Fushimi (伏見有史)2009FUSH01Japan-AsR3.67967145810MilanCubeOpen201144433754189Milán Baticz2005BATI01HungaryERNR3.52635181411USNationals2014333fm222500Vincent Sheu2006SHEU01USANARWR3.47159479812WC201144430344322Mitsuki Gunji (郡司光貴)2006GUNJ01JapanAsR-3.44695414113AustralianNationals2013pyram384496Tim Major2010MAJO01Australia-OcR3.20328542114HackleySummer2011333fm270Tim Reynolds2005REYN01USANAR-3.2005475715MaculAutumn2012222159525José Garrido2009GARR01ChileSAR-3.18138261516UKChampionship2015sq19591122Simon Crawford2008CRAW01United Kingdom-ER3.06639288217ThailandChampionship201555561066250Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทยโยธิน)2009KONV01Thailand-AsR3.06639288218AsianChampionship2014pyram236300Yohei Oka (岡要平)2006OKAY01Japan-AsR2.9568788519SwedishOpen2009333oh13802615Gunnar Krig2004KRIG01SwedenWR-2.87474332620DenverOpen2008minx969310646Daniel Hayes2005HAYE01USANARNAR2.66392881621Museesuissedujeu2016minx42165003Oscar Roth Andersen2008ANDE02DenmarkER-2.6447638622SlowNSteadyFall2016333oh8041233Justin Mallari2010MALL01USANAR-2.60643394923MunichOpen2010333mbf8702874000Tim Habermaas2007HABE01GermanyER-2.47227926124JapanOpen201144433884464Yu Nakajima (中島悠)2007NAKA03JapanAsR-2.34086242325CaltechFall2012sq110651335Andrew Nelson2007NELS01USANARNAR2.27789185526CzechOpen2010333fm220István Kocza2005KOCZ01HungaryWR-2.24229979527HefeiOpen2016222167182Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)2010WANG07China-AsR2.2258726928USNationals2012333oh14461486Deven Nadudvari2008NADU01USA-NAR2.18754277929StanfordFall2009333oh14611766Chris Dzoan2006DZOA02USANARNAR2.03148528430TachikawaFest2013333ft29563241Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)2008TAKA01JapanNRWR2.03148528431Japan20055551551916474Masayuki Akimoto (秋元正行)2003AKIM01JapanAsRAsR2.02874743332IrvineFall2015333fm190Tim Wong2007WONG02USAWR-2.01505817933SuzhouOpen2011333bf3058-1Yuhui Xu (许宇辉)2007XUYU01ChinaWR-2.00410677634FullSailSpring2011555bf779000Chris Hardwick2003HARD01USANAR-1.99315537335PLGOpen2012333bf4972-1Francisco Javier Lemes Sáez2009SAEZ01ChileSAR-1.99315537336GuangdongOpen201444427393438Weixing Zhang (张炜星)2009ZHAN53ChinaAsR-1.98767967137Euro20127771884319854Bence Barát2008BARA01HungaryERER1.97399041838Indiana2016333fm222467Walker Welch2011WELC01USA-NAR1.93839835739HungarianOpen2012minx45884782Bálint Bodor2008BODO01Hungary-WR1.93566050740WasedaBrainChallenge2015555bf529050Yu Nakajima (中島悠)2007NAKA03JapanAsR-1.93292265641WC2007444bf742000Dror Vomberg2003VOMB01IsraelER-1.91649555142DaytonFall20113336931222Anthony Brooks2008SEAR01USANAR-1.91649555143UniversityofNottingham2014skewb280700Daniel Sheppard2009SHEP01United KingdomERNR1.85900068444BelgianOpen200733310361317Edouard Chambon2004CHAM01FranceWRER1.84531143145ClermontOpen2009333fm324067Clément Gallet2004GALL02France-WR1.8425735846BrasiliaOpen2015pyram181429Samuel Antônio Araújo de Jesus2011JESU01BrazilSAR-1.83983572947AsianChampionship2014minx37834463Yu Da-Hyun (유다현)2008YUDA01KoreaWRWR1.82614647548MITFMC2014333fm283233Tim Reynolds2005REYN01USA-NAR1.81793292349GuangzhouWushanOpen2014sq16961021Bingliang Li (李炳良)2008LIBI01ChinaWRWR1.78234086250UWSpring201555555685753Kevin Hays2009HAYS01USA-NAR1.763175907



I thought I would win haha. Yi Seung Woo's record is particularly cool because he took back the 6x6x6 AsRs after 6.5 years.


----------



## shadowslice e (Nov 30, 2016)

Most times ending in double digits in an average so like x.22 or y.55 etc?


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 30, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> Most times ending in double digits in an average so like x.22 or y.55 etc?


I wouldn't mind fulfilling this request but I don't see how this would be interesting at all?


----------



## AlphaSheep (Dec 1, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> Most times ending in double digits in an average so like x.22 or y.55 etc?


The chances of all 5 solves ending in double digits would be 1 in 100 000 (assuming uniform distribution of digits after the decimal point and that the timers aren't biased toward certain digits). Since there are more than 100 000 averages in the database, its quite likely that the answer is 5. To lazy to check though. If not, the odds of having 4 times ending in double digits is only around 1in 2222, so there are almost certainly lots of averages with 4 times ending in double digits.


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 1, 2016)

Robert-Y said:


> I wouldn't mind fulfilling this request but I don't see how this would be interesting at all?


Just a bit of trivia really


----------



## mycube (Dec 1, 2016)

supercavitation said:


> Who's gone the most competitions without a podium? Top 10? Top 100?



Here is your answer (kind of):
I enjoyed it more to look at longest streaks without podium. Look at the last row to see if it begins with the competitors' first competition.

Small note: I managed to also count competitions without finals by adding the first rounds of events. So there is a small change of changed streaks because someone was in the top3 in the first round, at least the first few people in the ranking did not change, also their streaks remains the same.



Spoiler: Most consecutive competitions without podium




[td]NameNumber of competitions without podiumNumber of competitions overallstarting withending withbeginning at first comp  1  Maria Oey  120  120  BelgianOpen2007  DutchOpen2016  Yes  2  Ton Dennenbroek  91  135  UKOpen2007  GreeceOpen2015  No  3  Karolina Wi?cek  62  62  PolishOpen2008  GdanskRubiksCubeDay2016  Yes  4  Takayuki Matsumoto (????)  51  53  TokyoOpen2008  CubeCampinKanazawa2016  Yes  5  Xusheng Hong (???)  48  48  ShantouOpen2010  TKKOpen2016  Yes  6  Helmut Heilig  46  46  Germany2010  PSKubing2016  Yes  7  Andrea Javier  45  45  MelbourneWinterOpen2010  UKChampionship2016  Yes  8  Fangyuan Chang (???)  44  78  NanjingAutumn2012  TianjinOpen2016  No  9  Christophe Woittequand  39  39  France2005  Euro2016  Yes  9  Rados?aw Ciuk  39  40  PolishNationals2013  MielecCubeDay2016  Yes  11  Lina Tissier  38  38  FrenchOpen2009  ChamberyOpen2016  Yes  12  Kengo Yamawaki (????)  37  37  KyotanabeOpen2012  KansaiSmallCubes2016  Yes  12  Markus Pirzer  37  74  GermanOpen2013  PSKubing2016  No  14  Daryna Kramskykh (?????? ?????????)  36  36  KharkivWinter2012  KrivbassOpen2016  Yes  14  Hanneke Rijks  36  85  DutchMasters2008  TwenteOpen2012  No  16  Hiroo Saito (????)  35  35  IshikawaGokokuShintoOpen2010  TachikawaOpen2016  Yes  17  Krzysztof D?browski  34  35  GdanskOpen2008  GdanskOpen2015  Yes  18  Bruce Norskog  33  59  NewarkWinter2009  USNationals2012  No  18  Donglei Li (???)  33  65  BeijingSummer2012  TaiyuanWinterOpen2016  No  18  Heike Zbierski  33  33  AachenOpen2009  GermanNationals2016  Yes  18  Pawe? W?oszek  33  59  PolishNationals2011  Euro2016  No  22  Dennis van Enckevort  32  32  GrudziadzOpen2011  GdanskRubiksCubeDay2016  Yes  22  Hwee-Chong Fong  32  32  DutchOpen2011  BredaOpen2016  Yes  22  Phil Hamory  32  38  DiscoveryWinter2009  CaltechWinterOpen2015  Yes  22  Sam Schultz  32  37  MITFall2011  USNationals2016  Yes  26  Billy Burier  31  31  GCCFall2014  HudsonValleyOpenFall2016  Yes  26  B?a?ej Cichy  31  35  RybnikOpen2013  KaskadaOpen2016  No  26  Giana Guelfi  31  44  AmericanaOpen2012  IETEC2015  No  26  Jean-Louis Mathieu  31  49  DutchMasters2008  DYCOpen2015  No  26  Sakura Yoshioka (?????)  31  31  KyotanabeOpen2011  KansaiSmallCubes2016  Yes  31  Callum Moseley  30  30  CanadianOpen2007  USNationals2014  Yes  31  Eileen Xie  30  32  CaltechFall2005  BerkeleySpring2012  Yes  31  Ryohei Yoshioka (????)  30  47  WestJapanBigCubes2011  KyushuOpen2013  Yes  34  Akira Kurata (???)  29  29  KanazawaOpen2007  JapanOpen2016  Yes  34  Chika Namikawa (????)  29  29  OsakaOpen2009  LakeBiwa2013  Yes  34  Hiroto Ueda (????)  29  37  JapanOpen2008  JapanOpen2016  No  34  Klaudia Ciuk  29  30  GLSSummer2013  SantaClausCubeRace2015  Yes  34  Lauren Klemz  29  44  Hillsdale2013  MichiganCubingClubDelta2015  Yes  34  Nat Baylon  29  29  BaltimoreSpring2010  SevernaParkSpring2016  Yes  34  Robin Kwant  29  29  Netherlands2008  AustrianBigCubeOpen2014  Yes  41  Eric Zhao  28  56  LongIsland2010  MITSpring2015  Yes  41  Florian Weingarten  28  28  GermanOpen2007  NationalCapitalRegion2013  Yes  41  Nathan Kearney  28  37  RiverHillSpring2011  TJHSSTFall2016  No  44  Berit Brüster  27  41  FrenchOpen2009  GermanOpen2011  Yes  44  Claude Cantin  27  28  MITSpring2012  Euro2016  Yes  44  Kohta Matsumoto (????)  27  29  TokyoOpen2008  RabbitAndTurtle2013  Yes  44  Marta ?ywicka  27  27  Norway2013  GLSCupV2016  Yes  44  Pedro Luis Muñoz Yañez  27  43  Spain2007  MontgrosOpen2015  No  44  Robbie Stevenson  27  27  RiverHillFall2010  SlowNSteadyFall2016  Yes  50  Adomous Wright  26  26  MITFall2010  USNationals2016  Yes  50  Leung Yu Ching (???)  26  31  HongKongOpen2008  ShenzhenNewYear2016  Yes  50  Piotr Trz?ski  26  34  SilesiaOpen2012  SLSSosnowiec2015  Yes  50  Reid Flasinski  26  26  PrincetonOpen2008  USNationals2014  Yes  50  Ryuji Hamano (????)  26  35  30thAnniversaryMegaHouse2010  KansaiOpen2015  Yes  50  Sanio Kasumovic  26  66  SlovenianOpen2013  ViennaOpen2016  No  50  Taro Yoshioka (????)  26  26  KyotanabeOpen2012  KansaiSmallCubes2016  Yes  50  Tatsuya Tsukamoto (????)  26  26  KanazawaOpen2007  CubeCampinKanazawa2016  Yes  58  B?a?ej Morga?a  25  33  SilesiaOpen2012  Euro2016  No  58  Camilla Jul Nielsson  25  26  DanishOpen2010  DanishOpen2016  Yes  58  Casey Pernsteiner  25  39  USNationals2011  WestlakeOpen2016  No  58  Chengzhang Lin (???)  25  25  Guangzhou2013  TKKOpen2016  Yes  58  Christopher Resendiz  25  25  DixonOpen2012  CubicCatastrophe2015  Yes  63  Adam Joks  24  25  PolishOpen2005  PolishOpen2014  Yes  63  Dominik Wojciechowski  24  24  RybnikOpen2013  ElektrykCubeRace2016  Yes  63  Kamil Mie?ko  24  39  SwierklanyOpen2011  KielceCubeAttack2014  Yes  63  Oskar Kaczmarek  24  24  ChojniceOpen2013  GdanskRubiksCubeDay2016  Yes  63  Toshihiro Shirakawa (????)  24  24  UTOpen2011  JapanOpen2016  Yes  68  Anders Larsson  23  84  SwedishCubeDays2013  TCGAndFriends2015  No  68  Christian Martin  23  23  CaltechWinter2013  BerkeleyFall2016  Yes  68  Ioannis Papadopoulos  23  23  MunichOpen2013  SwissNationals2016  Yes  68  João Gabriel de Aguiar Milani  23  28  SaoPauloOpen2013  OpenCidadedaCrianca2016  No  68  Jochen Spies  23  23  AachenOpen2010  GermanNationals2014  Yes  68  Kevin Chen  23  23  DiscoveryScience2010  NationalCapitalRegion2016  Yes  68  Mateusz Adamczyk  23  28  RybnikOpen2013  ElektrykCubeRace2016  No  68  Michael Volpe Mayerle  23  27  ItalianChampionship2011  BPCubeDay2014  No  68  Oksana Ruzaeva  23  24  RussiaOpen2010  CCCAutumnOpen2014  Yes  68  Peter Douthwright  23  23  CanadianOpen2007  NewmarketOpen2016  Yes  68  Rafael Kerkenrath  23  23  FrankfurtCubeDays2015  MontbeliardOpen2016  Yes  68  Yoshio Matsumoto (????)  23  24  RabbitAndTurtle2012  TachikawaOpen2016  Yes  80  Aina Hashimoto (????)  22  22  BayviewHills2010  CaltechFall2012  Yes  80  Ajay Mysore  22  23  RiverHillFall2010  SlowNSteadyWinter2016  Yes  80  Aki Kunikoshi (???)  22  23  MatsudoOpen2010  N8W8Summer2014  Yes  80  Alain Cormier  22  23  NationalCapitalRegion2011  AtlanticOpenSpecial2015  Yes  80  Anna Prabucka  22  23  PolishOpen2010  Euro2016  Yes  80  Armin Askari  22  22  TorontoWinter2010  BerkeleyFall2016  Yes  80  Chris DeAngelis  22  23  SanDiegoOpen2008  AntelopeValleyFall2014  Yes  80  Daniel Lehwing  22  23  SPOpen2014  SumareOpen2016  Yes  80  Hakan Deniz  22  23  DutchMasters2008  DutchOpen2015  Yes  80  Kate Sosik  22  22  SafeHaven2009  YaleSpring2012  Yes  80  Kim Kattelans  22  22  VelbertOpen2013  SebraOpen2016  Yes  80  Krzysztof Szwarc  22  24  PolishOpen2006  CubingSpringGrudziadz2012  Yes  80  Shufan Wang (???)  22  23  BeijingOpen2007  BeijingOpen2015  Yes  80  Szymon Moro?  22  22  RybnikOpen2013  LodzCubingSummer2016  Yes  80  Tyler Albright  22  22  CaltechFall2005  SoCalSupercomp2015  Yes  80  Yohei Suzuki (????)  22  53  JRCAKansaiSpring2010  KansaiStarFestival2013  No  96  Alexander Esquivel  21  21  ArequipaOpen2011  TorneodeSpeedcubers2016  Yes  96  Guanda Fu (???)  21  33  DiamondBarSpring2013  NiseiWeek2016  No  96  Han Wu (??)  21  36  TaiwanWinter2012  JapanOpen2016  No  96  Ilkyoo Choi (???)  21  59  GrenobleWinter2014  AsianChampionship2016  No  96  Ilya Tsiareshka  21  59  PodolianOpen2012  SPBOpen2014  Yes  96  Jaclyn Sawler  21  68  KearnyKardinal2008  MITFall2009  No  96  Jakub Seiffert  21  21  SLSZaglebie2013  TuwimCubeRace2016  Yes 
[/td]
[td]

[/td][td]
[/td]


[td][/td]


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 1, 2016)

Has anyone ever had a single that is sub WR average in every event excluding BLD?


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 1, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> Has anyone ever had a single that is sub WR average in every event excluding BLD?


I think this will be difficult to calculate but I highly doubt it. One reason is the dominance in big cubes.

EDIT: Actually can you clarify your question? I'm not really sure how to interpret it...


----------



## mycube (Dec 1, 2016)

This could be more interesting:
I was finally able to write a pb-streak script! 



Spoiler: Most consecutive competitions with at least one PB




[td]Number of competitions with at least one PBNamefirst competitionlast competitionstatusstarted at first competition  1  59  Evan Liu  CumberlandValley2009  UKChampionship2016  ongoing  Yes  2  50  Thompson Clarke  TorontoOpenFall2008  Indiana2016  ongoing  Yes  3  47  Mats Valk  Netherlands2007  EindhovenOpen2012  ended  Yes  4  45  Joshua Feran  Cubetcha2011  Wiscube2016  ongoing  Yes  4  45  Kevin Costello III  BerkeleyWinter2012  USNationals2015  ended  Yes  6  43  Christopher Olson  TwinCities2009  FabulousMinnesotaCompetition2015  ended  Yes  6  43  Bhargav Narasimhan  BangaloreOpen2011  TathvaCubeOpen2016  ongoing  Yes  8  42  Rowe Hessler  Cornell2007  USNationals2011  ended  Yes  8  42  Sébastien Auroux  GermanOpen2008  BelgianOpen2011  ended  Yes  10  41  Tim Reynolds  Rutgers2005  SmallCubesOpen2010  ended  Yes  10  41  Michael Gottlieb  RutgersFall2006  FantasticManhattan2016  ongoing  Yes  10  41  Hunor Bózsing  HungarianOpen2009  BrnoOpen2015  ended  Yes  10  41  Robert Yau  UKMasters2009  UKChampionship2015  ended  Yes  14  40  Lucas Etter  UIndyOpen2011  PrincetonFall2016  ended  Yes  15  39  Milán Baticz  Hungary2005  ItalianOpen2012  ended  Yes  15  39  Bence Barát  DutchMasters2008  CroatianOpen2011  ended  Yes  15  39  Wilhelm Kilders  Germany2010  SebraOpen2016  ongoing  Yes  15  39  Valentin Hoffmann  GaleriesLafayetteOpen2011  Museesuissedujeu2016  ended  Yes  15  39  Callum Hales-Jepp  RapidashOpen2012  UKChampionship2016  ongoing  Yes  20  38  Gaël Dusser  LyonWinterOpen2007  WC2011  ended  Yes  20  38  Nikhil Mande  ShaastraOpen2008  RubiksCubePuneOpen2016  ongoing  Yes  20  38  Marco Rota  ObeiObeiOpen2009  ItalianOpen2015  ended  Yes  20  38  Jan Bentlage  AachenOpen2010  MagicCubeDays2012  ended  Yes  20  38  Wojciech Szatanowski  LodzOpen2011  PolishNationals2014  ended  Yes  20  38  Antonie Paterakis  NEMOAmsterdamOpen2012  DutchOpen2016  ongoing  Yes  26  37  Geert Bicler  BelgianOpen2010  MinxOpen2013  ended  Yes  26  37  Henry Savich  ChesapeakeFall2013  SevernaParkFall2016  ended  Yes  28  36  Daniel Sheppard  UKOpen2009  WelcomeToCambridge2014  ended  Yes  28  36  Karina Grandjean Beck  SkarupCubeDay2010  TarnbyCubeTraef2016  ongoing  Yes  28  36  Gonzalo Orellana Barrasa  MadridOpenRubik2010  VillanuevaOpen2016  ongoing  Yes  28  36  Adam Greenwood  UKOpen2011  UKChampionship2016  ongoing  Yes  32  35  Kit Clement  TorontoOpenFall2008  Wiscube2014  ended  Yes  32  35  Andrew Coghill  UKOpen2009  UKChampionship2016  ongoing  Yes  32  35  Mitchell Lane  StanfordSpring2012  RenoFall2016  ongoing  No  32  35  Nathan Dwyer  OhioOpen2011  CMUFall2014  ended  Yes  32  35  Tommy Szeliga  RiverHillSummer2012  CubeForACureSpring2016  ended  Yes  37  34  Michael Röhrer  GermanOpen2009  AustrianBigCube2013  ended  Yes  37  34  Vincent Hartanto Utomo  JakartaOpen2010  IndonesianChampionship2016  ongoing  Yes  37  34  Kobe Balin  NewarkH2H2012  USNationals2016  ended  Yes  37  34  Callum Goodyear  WestonsuperMare2012  TarnbyCubeTraef2016  ongoing  Yes  37  34  Paul Mahvi  BerkeleyFall2012  BerkeleyFall2016  ongoing  Yes  37  34  Tiemen De Meester  N8W8Summer2012  ZonhovenOpen2016  ended  Yes  43  33  Dan Dzoan  CaltechWinter2006  DutchOpen2009  ended  Yes  43  33  Brúnó Bereczki  HungarianOpen2008  RomanianOpen2012  ended  Yes  43  33  Simon Westlund  SwedishOpen2008  AFSwedishCubeOpen2016  ongoing  Yes  43  33  Mariano D'Imperio  FrenchOpen2009  ItalianOpen2015  ended  Yes  43  33  Javier Tirado Ortiz  MurciaOpen2009  MurciaOpen2013  ended  Yes  43  33  Matic Omulec  SlovenianOpen2010  Euro2016  ended  Yes  43  33  José Leonardo Chaparro Prieto  ColombiaMetodoGenius2011  GeniusCube2016  ongoing  Yes  43  33  Zhao-Zhe Zhong (???)  TaiwanSummer2012  TaiwanChampionship2016  ongoing  Yes  51  32  Louis Cormier  TorontoFall2010  MichiganCubingClubAlpha2015  ended  Yes  51  32  Ryohei Yoshioka (????)  WestJapanBigCubes2011  KantoOpen2014  ended  Yes  51  32  Chunyu Zhang (???)  HefeiOpen2011  NanchangOpen2015  ended  Yes  51  32  Reto Bubendorf  SerbianOpen2012  PhalsbourgWinterOpen2016  ended  Yes  51  32  Alese Devin  ChesapeakeSciencePointFall2012  SevernaParkFall2016  ongoing  Yes  51  32  Michael Kristel  AachenSummer2012  GBCO2015  ended  Yes  51  32  Livia Kleiner  StarlightOpen2013  QuabbinOpen2016  ended  Yes  51  32  Thomas Schmidt  SwedishCubeDays2013  AFSwedishCubeOpen2016  ongoing  Yes  51  32  Daniel Karnaukh  PrincetonWinter2014  SevernaParkFall2016  ongoing  Yes  60  31  Yumu Tabuchi (????)  Osaka2006  UTOpen2012  ended  Yes  60  31  Bertalan Bodor  GermanOpen2007  SlovakianOpen2015  ended  Yes  60  31  Daniel Gracia Ortiz  MadridOpen2009  BasauriOpen2016  ongoing  Yes  60  31  Niklas Spies  BrusselsSummerOpen2009  GermanOpen2012  ended  Yes  60  31  Heike Zbierski  AachenOpen2009  BerlinSummerCubeDays2016  ended  Yes  60  31  Shao-Heng Hung (???)  TaiwanWinterOpen2011  TaichungCubeOpen2016  ended  Yes  60  31  Artem Melikian (????? ???????)  KyivOpen2011  KharkivCubeDay2015  ended  Yes  60  31  Nathaniel Berg  SwedishChampionship2012  Norrkubing2015  ended  Yes  68  30  Henrik Buus Aagaard  GermanOpen2006  AalborgOpen2011  ended  Yes  68  30  Ting Sheng Bao Yang  Spain2008  Andorra2016  ongoing  Yes  68  30  Edward Lin  UCSDSummer2008  BerkeleySpring2012  ended  Yes  68  30  Tobias Droste  Germany2009  HessenOpen2016  ongoing  Yes  68  30  Brady Metherall  CanadianOpen2009  Michigan2016  ended  Yes  68  30  Tomoaki Okayama (????)  JRCAKantoSummer2009  MovesN00bs2012  ended  Yes  68  30  Carlos Méndez García-Barroso  MurciaOpen2010  CVDBOpen2016  ended  Yes  68  30  Blake Thompson  OhioOpen2010  Indiana2015  ended  Yes  68  30  Sebastian Weyer  CologneOpen2010  HessenOpen2015  ended  Yes  68  30  Eric Zhao  ParkRidgeOpen2011  WilliamsWinter2016  ended  No  68  30  Corey Sakowski  WashingtonDCWinter2011  CMUSpring2013  ended  Yes  68  30  Fredrik Trondhjem  AalborgOpen2011  TarnbyCubeTraef2016  ongoing  Yes  68  30  Will Callan  RiverHillSummer2012  TJHSSTFall2016  ongoing  Yes  68  30  Daniel Wallin  SwedishChampionship2013  Euro2016  ended  Yes  68  30  Tobias Peter  FrenchChampionship2014  CitedesJeux2016  ongoing  Yes  83  29  Takayuki Ookusa (????)  JapanOpen2009  KansaiOpen2013  ended  No  83  29  ?ukasz Cichecki  WC2007  VCubeSpiel2011  ongoing  Yes  83  29  Kai Jiptner  GermanOpen2007  BerlinOpen2013  ended  Yes  83  29  Jakub Cabaj  MarinaGdanskOpen2008  PolishOpen2012  ended  Yes  83  29  Ryan Jew  StanfordSpring2012  NorthernColorado2015  ended  No  83  29  Guus de Wit  Netherlands2008  ItalianChampionship2016  ongoing  Yes  83  29  Kuo-Hau Wu (???)  TaiwanSummerOpen2008  BigCubesChallenge2016  ended  Yes  83  29  Kevin Hays  BigCubesBC2011  PDXCubingforDougy2016  ongoing  No  83  29  Yuuki Kobayashi (????)  JRCAKantoSummer2009  AsianChampionship2014  ended  Yes  83  29  Krzysztof Kuncki  PolishOpen2010  SLSCzestochowa2013  ended  Yes  83  29  Yi-Fan Wu (???)  TaiwanWinterOpen2010  AllIsWell2015  ended  Yes  83  29  Shivam Bansal  ShaastraOpen2011  SCMU2016  ended  Yes  83  29  Eduardo Gutiérrez Cuba  ArequipaOpen2011  TecsupOpen2015  ended  Yes  83  29  Jorge Castillo Matas  MurciaOpen2011  SpanishChampionship2016  ended  Yes  83  29  Patrick Ponce  PrincetonFall2012  HudsonValleyOpenFall2016  ongoing  Yes  83  29  Eva Kato  YaleFall2013  HudsonValleyOpenFall2016  ongoing  Yes  83  29  Samantha Raskind  HarvardSpring2013  USNationals2016  ended  Yes  83  29  Georgiy Titov (??????? ?????)  KharkivCubeDay2013  UkrainianNationals2016  ongoing  Yes 
[/td]
[td]

[/td][td]
[/td]


[td]

EDIT: I definitely believe this is much more accurate than the table before, please tell me if you can find any errors.[/td]


----------



## Wilhelm (Dec 1, 2016)

Thank you veryyyy much


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 1, 2016)

Robert-Y said:


> I think this will be difficult to calculate but I highly doubt it. One reason is the dominance in big cubes.
> 
> EDIT: Actually can you clarify your question? I'm not really sure how to interpret it...


Has there ever been anyone who's has a faster official single than the world record average in that specific event? E.G. Having a 6.3 3x3 single, which is faster than the WR average.


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 1, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> Has there ever been anyone who's has a faster official single than the world record average in that specific event? E.G. Having a 6.3 3x3 single, which is faster than the WR average.


Oh in that case, the answer is yes.

I think a similar question to ask is: Has there been a point in time for each event with an average rank where the single WR holder does not also hold the average WR? Because I think the answer to this question implies the answer to the original question.


----------



## supercavitation (Dec 2, 2016)

mycube said:


> Small note: I managed to also count competitions without finals by adding the first rounds of events. So there is a small change of changed streaks because someone was in the top3 in the first round, at least the first few people in the ranking did not change, also their streaks remains the same.



What were the rankings if you ignore the first rounds? I've come in 3rd in an earlier round, but I've never podiumed (24 comps).


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 2, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> Has there ever been anyone who's has a faster official single than the world record average in that specific event? E.G. Having a 6.3 3x3 single, which is faster than the WR average.


not sure, but maybe Erik Akkersdijk


----------



## mycube (Dec 2, 2016)

supercavitation said:


> What were the rankings if you ignore the first rounds? I've come in 3rd in an earlier round, but I've never podiumed (24 comps).



Actually the ranking is quite similar, but the amount of competitions in this streak is totally different (I attached the rankings with only finals). For an example take Maria Oey: She attended 120 competitions without ever being on the podium. By only looking at (combined) final rounds for her, the streak says 67 instead of 120. Reason for this is that she only attended the *usual* events (2x2-5x5, Pyraminx, etc.) -> only first rounds and she did not proceed to final rounds, so in this competition she did not have any final rounds and my script is not able to count this competition in any way.
I am sure there are other ways to maybe get the streak without looking at (combined) first rounds, but this was the easiest approach for me in this moment 



Spoiler: Most consecutive competitions without podium, only finals




[td]NameNumber of competitions without podiumNumber of competitions overallstarting withending withbeginning at first comp  1  Ton Dennenbroek  85  135  UKOpen2007  GreeceOpen2015  No  2  Maria Oey  67  120  GermanOpen2007  DutchOpen2016  Yes  3  Markus Pirzer  36  74  FrankfurtOpen2012  MunichOpen2016  No  4  Helmut Heilig  32  46  AmstelveenOpen2011  PSKubing2016  Yes  4  Pawe? W?oszek  32  59  LodzOpen2011  FMCEurope2016  No  6  Bruce Norskog  31  59  NewarkWinter2009  USNationals2012  No  6  Christophe Woittequand  31  39  BelgianOpen2007  HemMariCubikOpen2016  Yes  8  Billy Burier  30  31  GCCFall2014  HudsonValleyOpenFall2016  Yes  9  Xusheng Hong (???)  29  48  GuangzhouSCUT2012  HuizhouOpen2016  Yes  10  Eric Zhao  28  56  LongIsland2010  MITSpring2015  Yes  10  Fabian Simon  28  32  GermanOpen2011  PSKubing2016  Yes  10  Heike Zbierski  28  33  Germany2009  BerlinSummerCubeDays2016  Yes  10  Piotr Trz?ski  28  34  SilesiaOpen2012  BeskidyCubingDay2016  Yes  14  B?a?ej Cichy  27  35  RybnikOpen2013  KaskadaOpen2016  No  15  Nat Baylon  26  29  RiverHillFall2010  SevernaParkSpring2016  Yes  16  Hwee-Chong Fong  25  32  DutchOpen2011  BredaOpen2016  Yes  17  Geert Bicler  24  68  ZeelandOpen2013  N8W8Summer2016  No  17  Lauren Klemz  24  44  TreeTown2013  MichiganCubingClubDelta2015  Yes  17  Reid Flasinski  24  26  PrincetonOpen2008  RiverHillWinter2014  Yes  17  Robbie Stevenson  24  27  RiverHillFall2010  SlowNSteadySpring2016  Yes  17  Sam Schultz  24  37  CaptainsCove2012  MelroseSummer2016  Yes  22  Berit Brüster  23  41  FrenchOpen2009  GermanOpen2011  Yes  22  Callum Moseley  23  30  CanadianOpen2007  TorontoOpenSpring2014  Yes  22  Hanneke Rijks  23  85  DutchMasters2008  DutchNationals2011  No  22  Jean-Louis Mathieu  23  49  DutchMasters2008  CannesOpen2014  No  22  Josh Bloch  23  24  FMCUSA2014  SevernaParkFall2016  Yes  22  Nathan Kearney  23  37  RiverHillSpring2011  TJHSSTFall2016  No  22  Robin Kwant  23  29  AachenOpen2009  2AVG2014  Yes  29  Takayuki Matsumoto (????)  22  53  CubeCampKanazawa2010  CubeCampinKanazawa2016  Yes  30  Chengzhang Lin (???)  21  25  GuangzhouSCAU2013  TKKOpen2016  Yes  30  Eileen Xie  21  32  CaltechFall2006  BerkeleySpring2012  Yes  30  Florian Weingarten  21  28  Germany2007  AlaniaOpen2011  Yes  30  Jaclyn Sawler  21  68  KearnyKardinal2008  MITFall2009  No  30  Lina Tissier  21  38  France2010  ChampagneOpen2016  Yes  30  Ryohei Yoshioka (????)  21  47  KyotanabeOpen2011  KyushuOpen2013  Yes  36  Aki Kunikoshi (???)  20  23  MatsudoOpen2010  N8W8Summer2014  Yes  36  Kamil Mie?ko  20  39  SwierklanyOpen2011  KielceCubeAttack2014  Yes  36  Peter Douthwright  20  23  CanadianOpen2007  CanadianOpen2013  Yes  36  Ross Svensson-Hornbostel  20  30  TorontoOpenWinter2013  QueenCity2016  Yes  36  Tzu-Han Hung (???)  20  36  TaiwanSummer2011  TwistingFingers2015  No  36  Vincent Yim  20  21  VancouverOpen2009  VancouverFall2016  No  42  Adomous Wright  19  26  MITFall2010  BigAppleSpring2016  Yes  42  B?a?ej Morga?a  19  33  SilesiaOpen2012  Radomsko2015  No  42  Daryna Kramskykh (?????? ?????????)  19  36  PodolianOpen2013  AnatoliyMorozOpen2015  Yes  42  Ioannis Papadopoulos  19  23  MunichOpen2013  SwissNationals2016  Yes  42  Michael Rose  19  20  GuelphSpring2011  BerkeleyFall2016  Yes  42  Olivier Vermersch  19  19  FrenchOpen2009  GaleriesLafayetteOpen2012  Yes  42  Yanhong Chen (???)  19  21  ChinaTourismDay2012  TianjinOpen2016  Yes  49  Aina Hashimoto (????)  18  22  BayviewHills2010  CaltechFall2012  Yes  49  Dennis van Enckevort  18  32  3MolaOpen2011  GLSCupV2016  Yes  49  Denys Haidaichuk  18  26  UkrainianOpen2013  WinterWestUkraine2015  No  49  Ilkyoo Choi (???)  18  59  GrenobleWinter2014  KoreanChampionship2016  No  49  Kåre Krig  18  56  StockholmOpen2013  AFSwedishCubeOpen2016  No  49  Maggie Jordan  18  19  RaleighOpen2013  SlowNSteadyFall2016  Yes  49  Mateusz Adamczyk  18  28  RybnikOpen2013  KaskadaOpen2016  No  49  Meng-Yi Li (???)  18  19  TaiwanWinterOpen2011  TaiwanChampionship2016  Yes  49  Michael Yoo Fatemi  18  25  RiverHillSummer2014  DiscoveryPlace2016  Yes  49  Szymon Moro?  18  22  SLSJastrzebie2013  BeskidyCubingDay2016  Yes  59  Aaron Abramowitz  17  24  DeVryOpen2010  Oregon2016  Yes  59  Christopher Resendiz  17  25  DixonOpen2012  ClockNStuff2015  Yes  59  Gilberto Caracciolo Morelli  17  40  BrasileiroInverno2014  SumareOpen2016  No  59  Hakan Deniz  17  23  DutchMasters2008  DutchNationals2014  Yes  59  Han Dong (??)  17  21  HefeiOpen2013  ShanghaiWinterisComing2016  Yes  59  Han Wu (??)  17  36  TaiwanWinter2012  JapanOpen2016  No  59  Hiroo Saito (????)  17  35  JapanOpen2011  CubeCampinKanazawa2016  Yes  59  Jiajun Li (???)  17  2  ShanghaiSummer2013  JinhuaOpen2016  No  59  Kacper Stacha  17  30  SLSChorzow2014  TuwimCubeRace2016  No  59  Kengo Yamawaki (????)  17  37  JapanOpen2012  CubeCampinKanazawa2016  Yes  59  Kian Barry  17  87  Newark2013  USNationals2016  No  59  Kyle Barry  17  33  PrincetonOpen2008  SafeHaven2010  Yes  59  Lars Van den Broeck  17  31  BelgianSummer2014  N8W8Summer2016  No  59  Omkar Iyer  17  21  CCFCBLDDay2014  HudsonValleyOpenFall2016  Yes  59  Philippe Lucien  17  26  VesoulOpen2011  NancyOpen2015  Yes  59  Sanio Kasumovic  17  66  SlovenianOpen2013  CroatianOpen2016  No  59  Shusei Tabuchi (????)  17  34  KawasakiOpen2010  JapanOpen2012  No  59  Tyler Albright  17  22  SanDiego2006  SanDiegoSummerSplash2015  Yes  59  Yuji Suse (????)  17  48  OsakaOpen2009  TachikawaFest2013  No  59  Yusuke Morikawa (????)  17  23  CubeCampKanazawa2011  FMCAsia2015  Yes  79  Benoît Goubin  16  19  FrenchOpen2008  ChampagneOpen2013  Yes  79  Chris Tran  16  43  MariettaOpen2011  VirginiaOpenSpring2016  No  79  Christian Martin  16  23  CaltechWinter2013  BerkeleyFall2016  Yes  79  Dave Campbell  16  84  MontrealOpen2014  CalgaryLimitedFall2016  No  79  Elliott Ross  16  23  Indiana2011  ClockNOtherStuff2016  No  79  Erik Cheng (???)  16  17  Cubetcha2012  BerkeleyFall2016  Yes  79  Ethan Rosen  16  23  CaptainsCove2008  CaptainsCove2012  No  79  Fin Thiessen  16  19  MagicCubeDays2012  BerlinSummerCubeDays2016  Yes  79  Greg Austin  16  42  NottinghamOpen2013  WelwynGardenCity2015  No  79  Guanda Fu (???)  16  33  DiamondBarSpring2013  SoCal2016  No  79  Kate Sosik  16  22  SafeHaven2009  YaleSpring2012  Yes  79  Lee Glendenning  16  19  TorontoWinter2012  CanadianOpen2015  Yes  79  Magda Gancarz  16  18  PolishOpen2007  PoznanOpen2011  Yes  79  Milo Jacquet  16  20  StFrancisWinterOpen2015  BerkeleyFall2016  Yes  79  Robert Antal  16  17  DutchNationals2014  DutchOpen2016  Yes  79  Simone Cantarelli  16  26  ItalianOpen2012  BigCubingItaly2016  Yes  79  Vincent Sheu  16  39  EPGYCaliforniaOpen2008  BerkeleyFall2010  Yes  96  Ágoston Török  15  32  MammutOpen2009  AustrianOpen2013  Yes  96  Alex Ozer  15  18  NewarkOpen2008  WC2013  Yes  96  Amod Mathur  15  15  DaytonOpen2013  SevernaParkFall2016  Yes  96  Andrea Egidio Monti  15  21  GenevaOpen2008  MilanCubeOpen2012  Yes  96  Bob Burton  15  124  YaleSpring2013  USNationals2016  No  96  Chia-Leo Lin (???)  15  42  Taiwan2006  HsinchuWinterOpen2014  Yes  96  Evan Ressel  15  17  RiverHillSummer2014  SlowNSteadySpring2016  Yes 
[/td]
[td]

[/td][td]
[/td]


[td][/td]


----------



## supercavitation (Dec 4, 2016)

mycube said:


> Actually the ranking is quite similar, but the amount of competitions in this streak is totally different (I attached the rankings with only finals). For an example take Maria Oey: She attended 120 competitions without ever being on the podium. By only looking at (combined) final rounds for her, the streak says 67 instead of 120. Reason for this is that she only attended the *usual* events (2x2-5x5, Pyraminx, etc.) -> only first rounds and she did not proceed to final rounds, so in this competition she did not have any final rounds and my script is not able to count this competition in any way.
> I am sure there are other ways to maybe get the streak without looking at (combined) first rounds, but this was the easiest approach for me in this moment
> 
> 
> ...



Lost my streak today  Cool to know I was 22nd until today!


----------



## mycube (Dec 4, 2016)

supercavitation said:


> Lost my streak today  Cool to know I was 22nd until today!



Well you are still 22nd, just your streak ended and is not ongoing anymore


----------



## Stefan (Dec 6, 2016)

Haven't been here in a while but did something for myself and figured I'd post it here as well.

*Events by number of world record holders:*

```
22  Rubik's Cube: One-handed
21  4x4 Cube
20  Rubik's Cube
19  2x2 Cube
19  Rubik's Cube: Fewest moves
18  Rubik's Cube: Blindfolded
17  Square-1
17  Rubik's Magic
17  5x5 Cube
15  Skewb
15  Rubik's Clock
12  7x7 Cube
11  Rubik's Cube: With feet
11  Rubik's Cube: Multiple Blindfolded
11  Master Magic
10  Megaminx
10  5x5 Cube: Blindfolded
10  Pyraminx
 8  4x4 Cube: Blindfolded
 6  6x6 Cube
 6  Rubik's Cube: Multi blind old style
```


----------



## Torch (Dec 6, 2016)

Do the running official FMC averages of 12, 50, 100 count DNS's as DNF's, or just ignore them? I ask because I have 3 DNS's in my last 6 attempts, since I could not be there when the attempts were done. If I pretend they never happened, then I have a 31.6 average of 12, but if they're DNF's, then (obviously) I have a DNF average of 12.


----------



## YTCuber (Dec 6, 2016)

If your get 3:00, DNS, DNS in BLD, would it be a 3:00 mo3? No.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 6, 2016)

YTCuber said:


> If your get 3:00, DNS, DNS in BLD, would it be a 3:00 mo3? No.


3:00, DNF, DNF that would clearly be the case, but with DNS, and averaging from competition to competition I don't think it's so clear. Should you be charged with a DNS if you go to a competition that offers the event but you don't register for it?


----------



## mycube (Dec 6, 2016)

Torch said:


> Do the running official FMC averages of 12, 50, 100 count DNS's as DNF's, or just ignore them? I ask because I have 3 DNS's in my last 6 attempts, since I could not be there when the attempts were done. If I pretend they never happened, then I have a 31.6 average of 12, but if they're DNF's, then (obviously) I have a DNF average of 12.



If you ask for the means and averages which I generated: I just ignore them.


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 6, 2016)

YTCuber said:


> If your get 3:00, DNS, DNS in BLD, would it be a 3:00 mo3? No.



No, it would be a 3:00 single. If he got 3:00, DNS, DNS, then went to another comp and got 3:00, 3:00, DNF, then the middle would be a 3:00 mo3. That's what he was asking.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Dec 6, 2016)

YTCuber said:


> If your get 3:00, DNS, DNS in BLD, would it be a 3:00 mo3? No.


Since the average is unofficial anyway, it's more like doing getting a 3:00 the one day, then deciding you don't feel like any more attempts that day, and then the next day get a 4:00 and a 5:00. I'd count that as a 4:00 mean of 3.


----------



## Berd (Dec 13, 2016)

I just got a LL skip while doing ZZ and phasing. Chances?


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 13, 2016)

Berd said:


> I just got a LL skip while doing ZZ and phasing. Chances?


Did you mean to use the Probability thread?
But a lot


----------



## Sajwo (Dec 13, 2016)

So you take all the sub8 results from all the countries and average them (including sub7, sub6 etc). What countries have the best average? I would be very grateful if someone could calculate that


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 13, 2016)

Sajwo said:


> So you take all the sub8 results from all the countries and average them (including sub7, sub6 etc). What countries have the best average? I would be very grateful if someone could calculate that


Do you mean all sub 8 averages? Or every sub 8 single?


----------



## Sajwo (Dec 13, 2016)

Robert-Y said:


> Do you mean all sub 8 averages? Or every sub 8 single?


Singles


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 14, 2016)

Sajwo said:


> So you take all the sub8 results from all the countries and average them (including sub7, sub6 etc). What countries have the best average? I would be very grateful if someone could calculate that


Wouldn't this be biased towards countries that have just one really good solver who only goes to a few comps a year so has less chance to screw up?


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 14, 2016)

Spoiler: Countries listed in order of their average sub 8 singles




CountryAverageAustralia7.128711538Netherlands7.349362416Korea7.355064103Norway7.391891892Slovenia7.421875Canada7.424773663Bolivia7.426666667USA7.433178511Vietnam7.433333333Germany7.433344595Belarus7.444France7.444205607Denmark7.444545455Switzerland7.461666667Spain7.462019231Czech Republic7.466666667Finland7.4825Poland7.483910448United Kingdom7.494514563Peru7.496666667India7.4992Taiwan7.511925466Japan7.517894737Thailand7.530487805Greece7.532105263Hungary7.53962963Dominican Republic7.54Indonesia7.54483871Colombia7.55Malaysia7.556363636Bulgaria7.56Russia7.56Philippines7.562586207China7.569635036Ukraine7.595185185Singapore7.608Brazil7.608421053Belgium7.665Sweden7.669285714Italy7.673Iran7.67875Argentina7.68Israel7.68Ireland7.722222222Hong Kong7.723333333Mexico7.768181818Romania7.775Lithuania7.802857143Pakistan7.81Austria7.89Chile7.905


----------



## tacgnol (Dec 14, 2016)

USA in 8th place. unacceptable. how are we supposed to MAGA under these conditions?

interesting stats tho. nice work, man.


----------



## Bubtore (Dec 14, 2016)

Has anyone ever done the sum of country ranks, not only using the NR but top3/5/10 instead ?


----------



## 1973486 (Dec 14, 2016)

Bubtore said:


> Has anyone ever done the sum of country ranks, not only using the NR but top3/5/10 instead ?



Which sum of country ranks? There's a few like list of countries, or list of people from one country.


----------



## Bubtore (Dec 14, 2016)

Like that :
https://cubingchina.com/results/statistics/sum-of-country-ranks?type=single
or the KinchRank :
http://wcadb.net/ckinchranks.php

But using the top3 competitors from that country and not only the NR holder.


----------



## sam596 (Dec 17, 2016)

Excluding 1982 Worlds, what's the longest time between competitions someone attended?

What's the most someone's improved between competitions?


----------



## ozie (Dec 23, 2016)

some WR stats:

WRs per year:

+-------+------+
| Year | WRs |
+-------+------+
| 1982 | 1 |
| 2003 | 18 |
| 2004 | 42 |
| 2005 | 57 |
| 2006 | 53 |
| 2007 | 73 |
| 2008 | 74 |
| 2009 | 76 |
| 2010 | 81 |
| 2011 | 80 |
| 2012 | 55 |
| 2013 | 42 |
| 2014 | 71 |
| 2015 | 56 |
| 2016 | 57 |
| total | 836 | (from 201 different persons)
+-------+------+

most WRs per year:

+------+------------------------------------+-----+
| Year | Person | WRs |
+------+------------------------------------+-----+
| 1982 | Minh Thai | 1 |
| 2003 | Jaap Scherphuis | 3 |
| 2003 | David Wesley | 3 |
| 2004 | Shotaro Makisumi (牧角章太郎) | 12 |
| 2005 | Shotaro Makisumi (牧角章太郎) | 9 |
| 2006 | Stefan Pochmann | 6 |
| 2007 | Mátyás Kuti | 14 |
| 2008 | Erik Akkersdijk | 16 |
| 2009 | Dan Cohen | 10 |
| 2010 | Feliks Zemdegs | 17 |
| 2011 | Feliks Zemdegs | 26 |
| 2012 | Lin Chen (陈霖) | 11 |
| 2013 | Feliks Zemdegs | 8 |
| 2014 | Feliks Zemdegs | 7 |
| 2015 | Feliks Zemdegs | 12 |
| 2016 | Feliks Zemdegs | 12 |
+------+------------------------------------+-----+

persons with at least 10 WRs:

+-------------------------------+------+
| Person | WRs |
+-------------------------------+------+
| Gunnar Krig | 10 |
| Ryan Patricio | 10 |
| Sebastian Weyer | 10 |
| Kaijun Lin (林恺俊) | 12 |
| Lin Chen (陈霖) | 12 |
| Yuxuan Wang (王宇轩) | 12 |
| Anssi Vanhala | 13 |
| Lars Vandenbergh | 13 |
| Marcell Endrey | 13 |
| Marcin Kowalczyk | 14 |
| Chris Hardwick | 16 |
| Dan Cohen | 16 |
| Kevin Hays | 16 |
| Mátyás Kuti | 17 |
| Michał Halczuk | 20 |
| Shotaro Makisumi (牧角章太郎) | 21 |
| Stefan Pochmann | 21 |
| Erik Akkersdijk | 33 |
| Feliks Zemdegs | 90 |
+-------------------------------+------+

a detailed look at Feliks performance:

+-------+------+
| Year | WRs |
+-------+------+
| 2009 | 0 |
| 2010 | 17 |
| 2011 | 26 |
| 2012 | 8 |
| 2013 | 8 |
| 2014 | 7 |
| 2015 | 12 |
| 2016 | 12 |
| total | 90 |
+-------+------+

=> it's not that unlikely that he'll get the 100th WR in 2017


----------



## henrysavich (Dec 26, 2016)

Can someone look at how the 50th percentile 3x3 avg (median) has changed over time?


----------



## 1973486 (Dec 28, 2016)

Most common IDs this year:

99+:

CHEN
WANG
ZHAN

97:

MART

84:

YANG

76:

SILV

70:

SANT

68:

ZHAO

67:

HUAN

64:

RODR

61:

GONZ
GARC

57:

LOPE

53:

VILL

52:

PERE

50:

CAST

1157, out of the ~17800 competitors this year.


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 28, 2016)

Could someone compile a list of ID with no members? Probably need to spoiler it though.


----------



## Ollie (Dec 28, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> Could someone compile a list of ID with no members? Probably need to spoiler it though.


With no members?


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 28, 2016)

Ollie said:


> With no members?


I assume he means list of 4 letter strings with no corresponding WCA ID's, AAAA would be one of them.


----------



## Ollie (Dec 28, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> I assume he means list of 4 letter strings with no corresponding WCA ID's, AAAA would be one of them.



I calculated 440741 combinations that have been unused. Definitely too many to list!

Lazy/bad R code:


```
library(data.table)

## calculate all possible ID combinations
test <- expand.grid(letters, letters, letters, letters)
test <- paste0(test$Var1, test$Var2, test$Var3, test$Var4)

length(test) # 456976

# used IDs
df <- fread("WCA_export_persons.tsv", select = 1)
df <- unique(substr(df$id, 5,8))

length(df) # 16235

# unused IDs
length(test) - length(df) # 440741
```


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 15, 2017)

Out of the people with no nemesis, who has the highest sum of ranks?


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 15, 2017)

shadowslice e said:


> Out of the people with no nemesis, who has the highest sum of ranks?


Used to be Nicolas Naing since he only did mega and had a WR


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 15, 2017)

HAs there ever been a mbld rank in competition decided by number of cubes missed (ie points and time were the same)?


----------



## Torch (Jan 15, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> HAs there ever been a mbld rank in competition decided by number of cubes missed (ie points and time were the same)?



Worlds 2013, Stefan Pochmann and Natán Riggenbach
US Nats 2016, Ryan DeLine and Tim Wong
US Nats 2014, Angel Lim and Riley Woo

I'm sure it's happened other places, but those were the easiest to find.

BONUS: Actual tie with no tiebreaker (Worlds 2015, Ariel Burak and Augusto Rosa Esteves)


----------



## sam596 (Jan 16, 2017)

Has anyone ever got an official MBLD result before they've had an official BLD solve?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CJK (Jan 16, 2017)

shadowslice e said:


> Out of the people with no nemesis, who has the highest sum of ranks?



Or, the other way around:
Out of the people with at least one nemesis, who has the lowest sum of ranks?


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 16, 2017)

CJK said:


> Or, the other way around:
> Out of the people with at least one nemesis, who has the lowest sum of ranks?


Would it suffice to only check the people with 1 nemesis?


----------



## CJK (Jan 16, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> Would it suffice to only check the people with 1 nemesis?


Yes, it would.
I just said that so it sounds better.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 16, 2017)

sam596 said:


> Has anyone ever got an official MBLD result before they've had an official BLD solve?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


At German Open 2015 I first got a 4/6 mbld and then later the day my first official 3bld, but I think you're asking to have it done in different comps  But technically I did so lol


----------



## Bubtore (Jan 16, 2017)

sam596 said:


> Has anyone ever got an official MBLD result before they've had an official BLD solve?



Some time ago 1/2 was enough to get a MBLD result, so I guess there are many people who have done that (including myself).


----------



## CJK (Jan 17, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> Would it suffice to only check the people with 1 nemesis?


After I rethought about this, the answer is no:
Imagine if two people are at #WR1 and #WR2 in all events, but not nemesis of each other and a third person is at #WR3 in all events, then the third one has two nemesis but is still the one with lowest SoR out of everyone who has at least one nemesis.


----------



## Berd (Jan 17, 2017)

sam596 said:


> Has anyone ever got an official MBLD result before they've had an official BLD solve?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Me!


----------



## 1973486 (Jan 17, 2017)

CJK said:


> Or, the other way around:
> Out of the people with at least one nemesis, who has the lowest sum of ranks?



Isn't this just the slowest 3x3 solver?


----------



## CJK (Jan 17, 2017)

1973486 said:


> Isn't this just the slowest 3x3 solver?


I thought that if you don't have a rank in an event, for SoR the event is number of participants in that event+1?


----------



## Username (Jan 17, 2017)

CJK said:


> I thought that if you don't have a rank in an event, for SoR the event is number of participants in that event+1?



yep


----------



## sam596 (Jan 23, 2017)

Berd said:


> Me!



So you have!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pinser (Jan 27, 2017)

Youngest person to get an official 3BLD success?


----------



## 1973486 (Jan 27, 2017)

pinser said:


> Youngest person to get an official 3BLD success?



Probably Chan Hong Lik.


----------



## Torch (Jan 27, 2017)

http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1975&cat=12&rnd=1

I don't nemesize all the other people with "slow" in their name any more


----------



## 1973486 (Jan 27, 2017)

Torch said:


> http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1975&cat=12&rnd=1
> 
> I don't nemesize all the other people with "slow" in their name any more



Maybe stop using a dead* turning style...



Spoiler



*okay not necessarily, but I've seen 1 fast person who uses it



EDIT: Also learn CP misalignment so you don't miss easy EP skips in comp


----------



## Torch (Jan 27, 2017)

1973486 said:


> Maybe stop using a dead* turning style...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't know it was ever alive in the first place


----------



## 1973486 (Jan 28, 2017)

Torch said:


> I didn't know it was ever alive in the first place



Polish turning style was pretty popular when Polish people had the world records


----------



## 1973486 (Jan 28, 2017)

Kinchscore for WR2:

3x3 single: 99.79, avg: 94.71
2x2 single: 94.23, avg: 98.69
4x4 single: 98.04, avg: 99.77
5x5 single: 87.66, avg: 90.28
6x6 single: 94.70, avg: 92.50
7x7 single: 97.38, avg: 95.81
3BLD single: 87.39, avg: 96.71
FMC single: 95.00, avg: 98.62
OH single: 85.57, avg: 98.97
Feet single: 81.82, avg: 99.12
Mega single: 96.42, avg: 94.47
Pyra single: 97.06, avg: 88.80
Clock single: 91.20, avg: 99.07
Skewb single: 67.90, avg: 100 (or 90.69)
Sq-1 single: 98.28, avg: 89.23
4BLD: 83.01
5BLD: 98.37
MBLD: 75.61 (rough calculation, time left was too confusing)

Ordered by score:

Skewb single 67.90
MBLD 75.61
Feet single 81.82
4BLD 83.01
OH single 85.57
3BLD single 87.39
5x5 single 87.66
Pyra avg 88.80
Sq-1 avg 89.23
5x5 avg 90.28
Clock single 91.20
6x6 avg 92.50
2x2 single 94.23
Mega avg 94.47
6x6 single 94.70
3x3 avg 94.71
FMC single 95.00
7x7 avg 95.81
Mega single 96.42
3BLD avg 96.71
Pyra single 97.06
7x7 single 97.38
4x4 single 98.04
Sq-1 single 98.28
5BLD 98.37
FMC avg 98.62
2x2 avg 98.69
OH avg 98.97
Clock avg 99.07
Feet avg 99.12
4x4 avg 99.77
3x3 single 99.79
Skewb avg 100


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 30, 2017)

I'd be interested to see:
Competitions where the delegate does not compete.
Competitions where the organizer does not compete.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 30, 2017)

That's an interesting one. However, it becomes a little difficult when (I think) delegate and organizer user IDs are not displayed in the data export.


----------



## shadowslice e (Feb 5, 2017)

What's the lowest score anyone has ever achieved in MBLD (allowing for lower than 0 of course)?


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 5, 2017)

shadowslice e said:


> What's the lowest score anyone has ever achieved in MBLD (allowing for lower than 0 of course)?


I don't think you can tell from wca result who has the most negative points. Currently worst is that 0 points in 1 hour and 2 seconds


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 5, 2017)

shadowslice e said:


> What's the lowest score anyone has ever achieved in MBLD (allowing for lower than 0 of course)?


I got a score of -10 once


----------



## shadowslice e (Feb 5, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> I don't think you can tell from wca result who has the most negative points. Currently worst is that 0 points in 1 hour and 2 seconds


Yeah I know but I was just wondering what the lowest anyone knew about like @TheCoolMinxer or maybe Ishaan Agrawal MBLD 6/25 recent attempt which inspired the question.


----------



## asacuber (Feb 5, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> I'd be interested to see:
> Competitions where the delegate does not compete.
> Competitions where the organizer does not compete.



Cubelelo winter open 2k16

Also anyone knows 11yr old 2x2 average wr


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Feb 5, 2017)

Talking of bad MBLD scores, what's the rankings for worst MBLD results? My worst result in comp is 5/7, wondering how that compares.


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Feb 5, 2017)

asacuber said:


> Cubelelo winter open 2k16
> 
> Also anyone knows 11yr old 2x2 average wr


I'm pretty sure Rami set his first 2x2 world record when he was 11. Maybe 12, I'm not sure.


----------



## Iggy (Feb 5, 2017)

shadowslice e said:


> What's the lowest score anyone has ever achieved in MBLD (allowing for lower than 0 of course)?


I had a 4/25 once, and Linus had a 0/18 once lol


----------



## TDM (Feb 5, 2017)

Iggy said:


> and Linus had a 0/18 once lol


... how!?


----------



## Iggy (Feb 5, 2017)

TDM said:


> ... how!?


http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/blindfold-failures-thread.4909/page-252#post-1060060
Just as I was talking about my 4/25


----------



## 1973486 (Feb 5, 2017)

Abhijeet says he has -25, I don't know if it's official though.


----------



## CJK (Feb 6, 2017)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Talking of bad MBLD scores, what's the rankings for worst MBLD results? My worst result in comp is 5/7, wondering how that compares.



I think thus guy has the best worst Mbld result:
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2016PRZY01
(Worst Mbld result: 23/30)


----------



## asacuber (Feb 6, 2017)

cubeninjaIV said:


> I'm pretty sure Rami set his first 2x2 world record when he was 11. Maybe 12, I'm not sure.


He was 12


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 11, 2017)

What's the highest number of NRs a person has lost over a single competition? Asking because I'll have 13 nrs when wca is updated and it's very possible I'll lose all of them next weekend :/


----------



## Cale S (Feb 11, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> What's the highest number of NRs a person has lost over a single competition? Asking because I'll have 13 nrs when wca is updated and it's very possible I'll lose all of them next weekend :/



Why are you losing them? 

I need information for FC lol


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 12, 2017)

Cale S said:


> Why are you losing them?
> 
> I need information for FC lol


Cause there's people faster than me for all the NRs i hold :/


----------



## 1973486 (Feb 13, 2017)

Slowest winning Pyraminx avg?


----------



## gateway cuber (Feb 13, 2017)

best single for somebody with a non sub-20 avg?


----------



## joshsailscga (Feb 13, 2017)

gateway cuber said:


> best single for somebody with a non sub-20 avg?


From personal experience, this comp: 
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/RiverHillWinter2015/results/all#e333

Check out number 74 in 3x3 round 1.


----------



## Pro94 (Feb 19, 2017)

gateway cuber said:


> best single for somebody with a non sub-20 avg?



https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013GUMP01


----------



## asacuber (Feb 19, 2017)

Pro94 said:


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013GUMP01



Could have been a time noted down incorrectly or something, not 100% sure tho


----------



## Pro94 (Feb 19, 2017)

asacuber said:


> Could have been a time noted down incorrectly or something, not 100% sure tho



Uhm... I'd say the time is correct since it's not a unique case, here's the top10 sorted by single:


----------



## sam596 (Feb 23, 2017)

1973486 said:


> Slowest winning Pyraminx avg?



23.02
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/FinnishOpen2007

Followed by
21.88 https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/AQPSummer2012
21.65 https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/tunisiaopen2014
21.23 https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/TrujilloOpen2012


----------



## 1973486 (Feb 23, 2017)

sam596 said:


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/FinnishOpen2007



I realised after I posted that there would be old comps with very slow avgs. The reason I asked was because of this comp.


----------



## sam596 (Feb 23, 2017)

1973486 said:


> I realised after I posted that there would be old comps with very slow avgs. The reason I asked was because of this comp.



17th slowest winning Pyra average of all time.


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 24, 2017)

nobody asked but here's a list of all the countries in the world without official results


Spoiler



Botswana
Mozambique
Chad
Niger
Democratic Republic of the Congo
Republic of the Congo
Ethiopia
Somalia
Papua New Guinea
Guinea
Equatorial Guinea
Guinea-Bissau
The Gambia
Liberia
Ghana
Togo
Benin
Tajikistan
South Sudan
Panama
Guyana
Cameroon
Uganda
Rwanda
Burundi
Tanzania
Djibouti
Libya
Mali
Mauritania
Central African Republic
Eritrea
Sierra Leone
North Korea
Myanmar
Laos
Cambodia
Iraq
Yemen
Kyrgystan
Turkmenistan
Barbados
Grenada
Saint Vincent and the Grenadines
Solomon Islands
Micronesia
Nauru
Tuvalu
Palau
Tonga
The Bahamas
Lesotho
Swaziland
Kenya
Gabon
Bhutan
Comoros
Antigua and Barbuda
Saint Kitts and Nevis
Dominica
Saint Lucia
Brunei
Cape Verde
Timor-Leste
Fiji
Maldives
Malta
Marshall Islands
Kiribati
Maritius
Seychelles
Samoa
Sao Tome and Principe
Vanuatu


tried not to get too political with it  I do know there are 125 countries with official results, so the 74 here adds up to 199 which seems about right


----------



## shadowslice e (Feb 24, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> nobody asked but here's a list of all the countries in the world without official results
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Well, I know where I'm moving to


----------



## Yichen (Feb 24, 2017)

Two persons got exact same scores for all 3 attempts for FMC with different solutions. All Results here


----------



## Genesis (Feb 24, 2017)

Yichen said:


> Two persons got exact same scores for all 3 attempts for FMC with different solutions. All Results here
> View attachment 7537



Cool, didn't realise that until you pointed it out, I was too tired to try by the last attempt, though


----------



## Cale S (Feb 24, 2017)

Yichen said:


> Two persons got exact same scores for all 3 attempts for FMC with different solutions. All Results here
> View attachment 7537



Ryan DeLine and Mark Boyanowski had the same 3 results at Mega Minnesota Winter and they were sitting at the same table for their attempts (not that they cheated lol), not sure if their solutions were different


----------



## CyanSandwich (Feb 24, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> nobody asked but here's a list of all the countries in the world without official results


Samoa has official results

Not sure about any of the other ones.


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 28, 2017)

Fastest time taken (in terms of days/years) to complete all WCA events?

Is there anyone who completed all on their first comp?


----------



## sam596 (Feb 28, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> Fastest time taken (in terms of days/years) to complete all WCA events?
> 
> Is there anyone who completed all on their first comp?



Don't know for definite, but this guy is a contender.

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2016FANG01

Competed first March 19th, got a single and avg in all events by November 27th same year.


----------



## sam596 (Mar 1, 2017)

Who's been to the most comps but never got below a 10, 20, 30, 40, 50 and 60 second average in 3x3?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1973486 (Mar 1, 2017)

sam596 said:


> Who's been to the most comps but never got below a 10, 20, 30, 40, 50 and 60 second average in 3x3?



10: François Courtès (184)
20: Maria Oey (125)

Only ones I'm sure about.


----------



## Kit Clement (Mar 2, 2017)

sam596 said:


> Who's been to the most comps but never got below a 10, 20, 30, 40, 50 and 60 second average in 3x3?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





1973486 said:


> 10: François Courtès (184)
> 20: Maria Oey (125)
> 
> Only ones I'm sure about.



I believe 30, 40, 50, and 60 are all Takao Hashimoto, who has competed in 91 competitions but has never competed in the 3x3x3 event.


----------



## sam596 (Mar 2, 2017)

Kit Clement said:


> I believe 30, 40, 50, and 60 are all Takao Hashimoto, who has competed in 91 competitions but has never competed in the 3x3x3 event.



But what about people who have competed in 3x3?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## asacuber (Mar 2, 2017)

1973486 said:


> 10: François Courtès (184).


In memoriam


----------



## shadowslice e (Mar 2, 2017)

I there a way to use the competition registrations list to bring up a list of pbs by event?


----------



## sam596 (Mar 2, 2017)

shadowslice e said:


> I there a way to use the competition registrations list to bring up a list of pbs by event?



Fantasy Cubing?

I do it with SQL queries for the comps that don't have psych sheets.


----------



## henrysavich (Mar 3, 2017)

Average competition winning time for 3x3 for each year?


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 4, 2017)

Are there cubers than cannot be linked to one another based on shared competitions?

For example, if I wanted to link with Feliks, I would go like this:
I have been to a competition with Jonathan Chng.
Jonathan Chng has been to a competition with Feliks, done.

And what's the highest number of such 'links' that need to be made to connect 2 cubers?


----------



## FJT97 (Mar 10, 2017)

As Max Park broke the NAR twice in a single comp recently, i thought if theres a statistic for best average means during comps with three rounds of an Event.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Mar 10, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> Are there cubers than cannot be linked to one another based on shared competitions?
> 
> For example, if I wanted to link with Feliks, I would go like this:
> I have been to a competition with Jonathan Chng.
> ...


I would guess it's highly unlikely that two competitors can't be linked, and I doubt there would be any. Only a handful of delegates don't compete, so the vast majority of competitors have been to a competition that a delegate competed at. Then it just reduces to linking the delegates which is a much smaller problem.

The other question is interesting. I've been wanting to work on a maximum degree of separation type problem for a while. I'll see if I can find some time to work on it over the weekend.


----------



## FJT97 (Mar 10, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> Are there cubers than cannot be linked to one another based on shared competitions?
> 
> For example, if I wanted to link with Feliks, I would go like this:
> I have been to a competition with Jonathan Chng.
> ...



I dont think there are People that cannot be linked.
I heared that over a "chain" of three of your Facebook friends you are linked with all Facebook users. And Facebook is so much bigger and i in Terms of "themes" of the users widely spread, so its way less likely, that i'm linked with a Person i have nothing in common, ´but we cubers have much in common so i thinks its way more likely to bei linked in a shorter chain.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Mar 13, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> Are there cubers than cannot be linked to one another based on shared competitions?
> 
> For example, if I wanted to link with Feliks, I would go like this:
> I have been to a competition with Jonathan Chng.
> ...


Rather than linking cubers, I linked competitions (which is a much smaller problem but is equivalent - every cuber who was at the competition with you and Jonathan Chng can be linked to every cuber who was at the competition with Jonathan Chng and Feliks). A competition is linked if the same person competed in both competitions. It gives enough information to answer your question.

No, there are no isolated communities - every cuber can be linked to every other cuber.
The longest chain involves 13 competitions.


```
Distance:   0, Count:     3465, (  0.03 %)
Distance:   1, Count:   643468, (  5.36 %)
Distance:   2, Count:  1530184, ( 12.75 %)
Distance:   3, Count:  2905620, ( 24.21 %)
Distance:   4, Count:  3220186, ( 26.83 %)
Distance:   5, Count:  1817478, ( 15.14 %)
Distance:   6, Count:  1173406, (  9.78 %)
Distance:   7, Count:   373760, (  3.11 %)
Distance:   8, Count:   215804, (  1.80 %)
Distance:   9, Count:    59276, (  0.49 %)
Distance:  10, Count:    40564, (  0.34 %)
Distance:  11, Count:    18652, (  0.16 %)
Distance:  12, Count:     4242, (  0.04 %)
Distance:  13, Count:      120, (  0.00 %)
Distance:  14, Count:        0, (  0.00 %)
```

Here's the Python code I used

EDIT: This is all wrong. See this post for the correct answer.


----------



## 1973486 (Mar 13, 2017)

Do you know which competitions have 13 links?


----------



## Mattheo DW (Mar 13, 2017)

Probably already asked some time ago, but what are the top 10 / 50 closest podiums (in any event)?


----------



## bubbagrub (Mar 13, 2017)

henrysavich said:


> Average competition winning time for 3x3 for each year?




```
+------+---------+
| year | average |
+------+---------+
| 2003 |   20.00 |
| 2004 |   19.82 |
| 2005 |   18.37 |
| 2006 |   16.01 |
| 2007 |   14.54 |
| 2008 |   13.65 |
| 2009 |   13.59 |
| 2010 |   12.33 |
| 2011 |   11.73 |
| 2012 |   11.83 |
| 2013 |   10.76 |
| 2014 |   10.60 |
| 2015 |   10.40 |
| 2016 |    9.96 |
| 2017 |    9.54 |
+------+---------+
```

SQL: select year,ROUND(avg(average)/100,2) as average from Results,Competitions where pos=1 and eventId="333" and roundId IN ("f","c") and Competitions.Id=Results.competitionId and average > 0 group by year;


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 13, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> Are there cubers than cannot be linked to one another based on shared competitions?
> 
> For example, if I wanted to link with Feliks, I would go like this:
> I have been to a competition with Jonathan Chng.
> ...


There was a similar stat called the Blonk number


----------



## AlphaSheep (Mar 14, 2017)

1973486 said:


> Do you know which competitions have 13 links?



Going to have to dig into the data tonight to find out. I've been doubting it ever since I posted it.



vcuber13 said:


> There was a similar stat called the Blonk number



The cubing community has grown significantly since then. I was considering calculating a van Bruchem number for every competitor but I decided it would take too long. That's when I started focusing on competitions rather than competitors. 

Amazing how the Dubai Open 2009 is only linked to the rest of the world by Mohammad Forootani, who competed at the Austrian Open 2010.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Mar 14, 2017)

1973486 said:


> Do you know which competitions have 13 links?





Spoiler: Competitions that are 13 links apart





```
Distance: 13      TorneoCosmocentro2016 --> CagayanValleyOpen2016
Distance: 13      TorneoCosmocentro2016 --> SpeedcubeWeekendMerida2016
Distance: 13      TorneoCosmocentro2016 --> CebuOpen2016
Distance: 13      TorneoCosmocentro2016 --> TagumCityOpen2016
Distance: 13      TorneoCosmocentro2016 --> TunisiaSummerOpen2016
Distance: 13      TorneoCosmocentro2016 --> PrimeOneChihuahua2016
Distance: 13      TorneoCosmocentro2016 --> CEICMasterdaOpen2016
Distance: 13      TorneoCosmocentro2016 --> AlgersSummerOpen2016
Distance: 13      TorneoCosmocentro2016 --> MoldavianNationalsSummer2016
Distance: 13      TorneoCosmocentro2016 --> NhaTrangSummerOpen2016
Distance: 13      TorneoCosmocentro2016 --> NLCAnniversary2016
Distance: 13      TorneoCosmocentro2016 --> YoRubik2016
Distance: 13      TorneoCosmocentro2016 --> BotosaniRubikOpen2016
Distance: 13      TorneoCosmocentro2016 --> PraxisOpen2016
Distance: 13      TorneoCosmocentro2016 --> EbenezerSpring2016
Distance: 13      TorneoCosmocentro2016 --> CubingAtmosphere2016
Distance: 13      TorneoCosmocentro2016 --> AmaltheaSCMUOpen2016
Distance: 13      TorneoCosmocentro2016 --> MaharashtraChampionship2016
Distance: 13      TorneoCosmocentro2016 --> P3GrandOpen2016
Distance: 13      TorneoCosmocentro2016 --> KuboOpen2016
Distance: 13      TorneoCosmocentro2016 --> CubeleloWinterOpen2016
Distance: 13      TorneoCosmocentro2016 --> IliganOpen2016
Distance: 13      TorneoCosmocentro2016 --> P3GrandOpenJan2017
Distance: 13      TorneoCosmocentro2016 --> CubersEastIndiaOpen2017
Distance: 13      TorneoCosmocentro2016 --> MalabarOpen2017
Distance: 13      TorneoCosmocentro2016 --> CubeChallengeQuark2017
Distance: 13      TorneoCosmocentro2016 --> CubeEManiaOpen2017
Distance: 13      TorneoCosmocentro2016 --> RubiXtremePiatraNeamt2017
Distance: 13      TorneoCosmocentro2016 --> SiguldaOpen2017
Distance: 13      TorneoCosmocentro2016 --> PolyhedraOpen2017
Distance: 13      TorneoCosmocentro2016 --> SpeedsolvingPucallpa2017
Distance: 13      TorneoCosmocentro2016 --> P3GrandOpenFeb2017
Distance: 13      TorneoCosmocentro2016 --> PanaboSpeedcubeChallenge2017
Distance: 13      TorneoCosmocentro2016 --> SynoCubixOpen2017
Distance: 13      TorneoCosmocentro2016 --> InquivestaCubeOpen2017
Distance: 13      GeniusCube2016 --> MaharashtraChampionship2016
Distance: 13      GeniusCube2016 --> P3GrandOpen2016
Distance: 13      GeniusCube2016 --> KuboOpen2016
Distance: 13      GeniusCube2016 --> CubeleloWinterOpen2016
Distance: 13      GeniusCube2016 --> IliganOpen2016
Distance: 13      GeniusCube2016 --> P3GrandOpenJan2017
Distance: 13      GeniusCube2016 --> CubersEastIndiaOpen2017
Distance: 13      GeniusCube2016 --> MalabarOpen2017
Distance: 13      GeniusCube2016 --> CubeChallengeQuark2017
Distance: 13      GeniusCube2016 --> CubeEManiaOpen2017
Distance: 13      GeniusCube2016 --> RubiXtremePiatraNeamt2017
Distance: 13      GeniusCube2016 --> SiguldaOpen2017
Distance: 13      GeniusCube2016 --> PolyhedraOpen2017
Distance: 13      GeniusCube2016 --> SpeedsolvingPucallpa2017
Distance: 13      GeniusCube2016 --> P3GrandOpenFeb2017
Distance: 13      GeniusCube2016 --> PanaboSpeedcubeChallenge2017
Distance: 13      GeniusCube2016 --> SynoCubixOpen2017
Distance: 13      GeniusCube2016 --> InquivestaCubeOpen2017
Distance: 13      FirstEcuadorOpen2017 --> SiguldaOpen2017
Distance: 13      FirstEcuadorOpen2017 --> PolyhedraOpen2017
Distance: 13      FirstEcuadorOpen2017 --> SpeedsolvingPucallpa2017
Distance: 13      FirstEcuadorOpen2017 --> P3GrandOpenFeb2017
Distance: 13      FirstEcuadorOpen2017 --> PanaboSpeedcubeChallenge2017
Distance: 13      FirstEcuadorOpen2017 --> SynoCubixOpen2017
Distance: 13      FirstEcuadorOpen2017 --> InquivestaCubeOpen2017
```



From a quick look, it's mostly chains from competitions in remote parts of South America to competitions in remote parts of Asia.

*EDIT: This is all wrong. See this post for correct answer.*


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 16, 2017)

Ranking for most consecutive weeks competing in a row?


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 16, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Ranking for most consecutive weeks competing in a row?


this guy might be a good contender:

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009ZHEN11


----------



## Berd (Mar 17, 2017)

Most PBs for someone at a comp? I got 22 I think at my last one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaSheep (Mar 19, 2017)

The answer that I gave a couple posts back seemed much higher than I was expecting, and that's been bugging me for a couple of days. I went back and had a look at it, and realised that while trying to get it to run faster, I had made a stupid mistake which meant that it overcounted a lot of connections. I fixed it and took the opportunity to look into connections between competitors as well. I forgot to update the database before running it and it takes a couple hours to run, so the information is actually about a week out of date 

Anyway, the correct answer is 5. Any competitor can be linked to any other with just 5 links.



Spoiler: Distribution of distances for all combinations of competitions





```
Distance: 0    Number of competition combinations:     3465, (  0.03 %)
Distance: 1    Number of competition combinations:   643468, (  5.36 %)
Distance: 2    Number of competition combinations:  9278754, ( 77.31 %)
Distance: 3    Number of competition combinations:  2065402, ( 17.21 %)
Distance: 4    Number of competition combinations:    15120, (  0.13 %)
Distance: 5    Number of competition combinations:       16, (  0.00 %)
```






Spoiler: All chains with 5 links





```
BahiaInglesaSummer2010 --> HariNgNorte2015
    (BahiaInglesaSummer2010 -- SantiagoOpen2009 -- WC2007 -- PleasantvilleFall2007 -- PhilippineOpen2013 -- HariNgNorte2015)

SanPedroDeMacoris2015 --> HariNgNorte2015
    (SanPedroDeMacoris2015 -- RepublicaDominicana2013 -- WC2007 -- PleasantvilleFall2007 -- PhilippineOpen2013 -- HariNgNorte2015)

HariNgNorte2015 --> SantoDomingoSpring2015
    (HariNgNorte2015 -- PhilippineOpen2013 -- PleasantvilleFall2007 -- WC2007 -- RepublicaDominicana2013 -- SantoDomingoSpring2015)

HariNgNorte2015 --> RDSpring2016
    (HariNgNorte2015 -- PhilippineOpen2013 -- PleasantvilleFall2007 -- WC2007 -- RepublicaDominicana2013 -- RDSpring2016)

HariNgNorte2015 --> SantoDomingoFall2016
    (HariNgNorte2015 -- PhilippineOpen2013 -- PleasantvilleFall2007 -- WC2007 -- RepublicaDominicana2013 -- SantoDomingoFall2016)

HariNgNorte2015 --> CojedesRubik2016
    (HariNgNorte2015 -- PhilippineOpen2013 -- PleasantvilleFall2007 -- USNationals2011 -- VenezuelaOpen2013 -- CojedesRubik2016)

HariNgNorte2015 --> SantiagoOpen2017
    (HariNgNorte2015 -- PhilippineOpen2013 -- PleasantvilleFall2007 -- WC2007 -- RepublicaDominicana2013 -- SantiagoOpen2017)

HariNgNorte2015 --> CapitalCube2017
    (HariNgNorte2015 -- PhilippineOpen2013 -- PleasantvilleFall2007 -- USNationals2011 -- VenezuelaOpen2013 -- CapitalCube2017)
```






Spoiler: Distribution of maximum distance between competitions





```
Maximum distance per competition
Distance: 1    Number of competitions: 0
Distance: 2    Number of competitions: 0
Distance: 3    Number of competitions: 2114
Distance: 4    Number of competitions: 1342
Distance: 5    Number of competitions: 9
```






Spoiler: Distribution of maximum distance between competitors





```
Maximum distance per competitor
Distance: 1    Number of people: 0
Distance: 2    Number of people: 107
Distance: 3    Number of people: 47226
Distance: 4    Number of people: 22537
Distance: 5    Number of people: 99
```



It's scary how there are so many competitors who are no more than 2 links away from every other competitor.



Spoiler: Competitions sorted by average distance





```
Average distance from other competitions
1 .     WC2013                          Average: 1.306      Max: 3
2 .     WC2011                          Average: 1.395      Max: 3
3 .     WC2015                          Average: 1.396      Max: 3
4 .     WC2009                          Average: 1.466      Max: 3
5 .     Euro2016                        Average: 1.482      Max: 3
6 .     WC2007                          Average: 1.574      Max: 3
7 .     Euro2014                        Average: 1.59      Max: 3
8 .     Euro2012                        Average: 1.601      Max: 3
9 .     USNationals2012                 Average: 1.626      Max: 3
10 .     USNationals2014                 Average: 1.637      Max: 3
11 .     Euro2010                        Average: 1.651      Max: 3
12 .     USNationals2016                 Average: 1.682      Max: 3
13 .     USNationals2011                 Average: 1.689      Max: 3
14 .     USNationals2010                 Average: 1.689      Max: 3
15 .     FMCEurope2016                   Average: 1.691      Max: 3
16 .     FMCEurope2015                   Average: 1.709      Max: 3
17 .     USNationals2015                 Average: 1.716      Max: 3
18 .     USNationals2009                 Average: 1.718      Max: 3
19 .     AsianChampionship2016           Average: 1.718      Max: 3
20 .     Euro2008                        Average: 1.737      Max: 3
...
3446 .     TaichungPyraminx2009            Average: 2.937      Max: 4
3447 .     TunisiaSummerOpen2016           Average: 2.944      Max: 4
3448 .     KuboOpen2016                    Average: 2.944      Max: 4
3449 .     TagumCityOpen2016               Average: 2.952      Max: 4
3450 .     PrimeOneChihuahua2016           Average: 2.975      Max: 4
3451 .     SumerSpeedCubeOlympics2016      Average: 2.975      Max: 4
3452 .     SpeedcubeWeekendMerida2016      Average: 2.975      Max: 4
3453 .     PanaboSpeedcubeChallenge2017    Average: 2.975      Max: 4
3454 .     NhaTrangSummerOpen2016          Average: 2.976      Max: 4
3455 .     NLCAnniversary2016              Average: 2.982      Max: 4
3456 .     SanPedroDeMacoris2015           Average: 2.994      Max: 5
3457 .     SantoDomingoSpring2015          Average: 2.994      Max: 5
3458 .     RDSpring2016                    Average: 2.994      Max: 5
3459 .     SantoDomingoFall2016            Average: 2.994      Max: 5
3460 .     SantiagoOpen2017                Average: 2.994      Max: 5
3461 .     ChiayiPyraminx2009              Average: 3.031      Max: 4
3462 .     CojedesRubik2016                Average: 3.066      Max: 5
3463 .     CapitalCube2017                 Average: 3.066      Max: 5
3464 .     HariNgNorte2015                 Average: 3.149      Max: 5
3465 .     BahiaInglesaSummer2010          Average: 3.162      Max: 5
```




I worked out the average distance of each competitor from every other competitor in the database. Interestingly, there are 8 people who actually have an average distance of less than 1!

Mats Valk
Ron van Bruchem
Sinpei Araki (荒木慎平)

Kevin Hays
Hanneke Rijks

Fangyuan Chang (常方圆)

Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호)

Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭)
Here's a list of the top 50 and bottom 20.


Spoiler: Competitors sorted by average distance





```
1.    2007VALK01  Average: 0.957    Distribution: [5915, 61181, 2873, 0, 0, 0]
2.    2003BRUC01  Average: 0.962    Distribution: [5271, 62076, 2622, 0, 0, 0]
3.    2006ARAK01  Average: 0.975    Distribution: [4686, 62341, 2942, 0, 0, 0]
4.    2009HAYS01  Average: 0.977    Distribution: [4938, 61671, 3360, 0, 0, 0]
5.    2008RIJK01  Average: 0.981    Distribution: [4305, 62717, 2947, 0, 0, 0]
6.    2009CHAN04  Average: 0.984    Distribution: [5262, 60557, 4150, 0, 0, 0]
7.    2008JONG03  Average: 0.99    Distribution: [4075, 62500, 3394, 0, 0, 0]
8.    2009OKAY01  Average: 0.992    Distribution: [3429, 63652, 2888, 0, 0, 0]
9.    2004CHAN04  Average: 1.002    Distribution: [5114, 59577, 5278, 0, 0, 0]
10.    2009ZEMD01  Average: 1.002    Distribution: [3902, 62000, 4067, 0, 0, 0]
11.    2005REYN01  Average: 1.003    Distribution: [5317, 59131, 5521, 0, 0, 0]
12.    2010CANT02  Average: 1.006    Distribution: [4508, 60567, 4894, 0, 0, 0]
13.    2005FLEI01  Average: 1.009    Distribution: [5067, 59237, 5665, 0, 0, 0]
14.    2008CHOI04  Average: 1.011    Distribution: [4245, 60679, 5045, 0, 0, 0]
15.    2005KOCZ01  Average: 1.012    Distribution: [4866, 59401, 5702, 0, 0, 0]
16.    2008SEAR01  Average: 1.016    Distribution: [5283, 58265, 6421, 0, 0, 0]
17.    2008AURO01  Average: 1.018    Distribution: [4499, 59723, 5747, 0, 0, 0]
18.    2008COUR01  Average: 1.018    Distribution: [4682, 59315, 5972, 0, 0, 0]
19.    2006KRUE01  Average: 1.023    Distribution: [4919, 58518, 6526, 6, 0, 0]
20.    2007VALL01  Average: 1.027    Distribution: [4253, 59606, 6110, 0, 0, 0]
21.    2008VIRO01  Average: 1.035    Distribution: [4115, 59311, 6543, 0, 0, 0]
22.    2003VAND01  Average: 1.035    Distribution: [3646, 60249, 6074, 0, 0, 0]
23.    2012BERG04  Average: 1.035    Distribution: [3338, 60837, 5794, 0, 0, 0]
24.    2012SOHO01  Average: 1.035    Distribution: [2887, 61725, 5357, 0, 0, 0]
25.    2012CANT01  Average: 1.036    Distribution: [3189, 61088, 5683, 9, 0, 0]
26.    2003HARD01  Average: 1.038    Distribution: [2632, 62071, 5266, 0, 0, 0]
27.    2009PLES01  Average: 1.04    Distribution: [3504, 60157, 6308, 0, 0, 0]
28.    2006GARR01  Average: 1.04    Distribution: [4377, 58404, 7188, 0, 0, 0]
29.    2007HASH01  Average: 1.04    Distribution: [3796, 59550, 6623, 0, 0, 0]
30.    2003LEEJ01  Average: 1.046    Distribution: [2803, 61119, 6047, 0, 0, 0]
31.    2007GOUL01  Average: 1.048    Distribution: [3991, 58658, 7311, 9, 0, 0]
32.    2005STIL01  Average: 1.048    Distribution: [2693, 61229, 6047, 0, 0, 0]
33.    2009SHEP01  Average: 1.048    Distribution: [3065, 60477, 6427, 0, 0, 0]
34.    2010HEIL02  Average: 1.05    Distribution: [3138, 60167, 6664, 0, 0, 0]
35.    2008ANDE02  Average: 1.052    Distribution: [2873, 60608, 6488, 0, 0, 0]
36.    2009ZHAN53  Average: 1.055    Distribution: [4001, 58159, 7803, 6, 0, 0]
37.    2012MCNE01  Average: 1.058    Distribution: [3120, 59651, 7198, 0, 0, 0]
38.    2010DESJ01  Average: 1.059    Distribution: [2736, 60353, 6880, 0, 0, 0]
39.    2009OHRN01  Average: 1.06    Distribution: [3358, 59030, 7572, 9, 0, 0]
40.    2010BENT01  Average: 1.065    Distribution: [3491, 58436, 8033, 9, 0, 0]
41.    2007LUCH02  Average: 1.067    Distribution: [3713, 57821, 8435, 0, 0, 0]
42.    2012ARTH01  Average: 1.071    Distribution: [3323, 58384, 8262, 0, 0, 0]
43.    2010KIPA01  Average: 1.072    Distribution: [3351, 58240, 8378, 0, 0, 0]
44.    2006GALE01  Average: 1.072    Distribution: [3786, 57335, 8848, 0, 0, 0]
45.    2010MALL01  Average: 1.075    Distribution: [3563, 57627, 8779, 0, 0, 0]
46.    2009INGE01  Average: 1.075    Distribution: [1793, 61162, 7014, 0, 0, 0]
47.    2004KRIG01  Average: 1.075    Distribution: [2863, 59010, 8087, 9, 0, 0]
48.    2007HESS01  Average: 1.075    Distribution: [4625, 55464, 9880, 0, 0, 0]
49.    2009YAUR01  Average: 1.079    Distribution: [2722, 58990, 8248, 9, 0, 0]
50.    2011HAYS02  Average: 1.079    Distribution: [1911, 60593, 7465, 0, 0, 0]
...
69950.    2017BUST03  Average: 3.032    Distribution: [40, 324, 5682, 55274, 8640, 9]
69951.    2017SILV06  Average: 3.032    Distribution: [40, 324, 5682, 55274, 8640, 9]
69952.    2017VELA03  Average: 3.032    Distribution: [40, 324, 5682, 55274, 8640, 9]
69953.    2017PARE02  Average: 3.032    Distribution: [40, 324, 5682, 55274, 8640, 9]
69954.    2016GILA03  Average: 3.032    Distribution: [14, 350, 5682, 55274, 8640, 9]
69955.    2015SORI02  Average: 3.05    Distribution: [38, 335, 4985, 55418, 9103, 90]
69956.    2015LUMA01  Average: 3.05    Distribution: [38, 335, 4985, 55418, 9103, 90]
69957.    2015DRAP01  Average: 3.05    Distribution: [38, 335, 4985, 55418, 9103, 90]
69958.    2015ARAG01  Average: 3.05    Distribution: [38, 335, 4985, 55418, 9103, 90]
69959.    2015MULD01  Average: 3.05    Distribution: [38, 335, 4985, 55418, 9103, 90]
69960.    2015BARR05  Average: 3.05    Distribution: [38, 335, 4985, 55418, 9103, 90]
69961.    2015CONT01  Average: 3.05    Distribution: [38, 335, 4985, 55418, 9103, 90]
69962.    2015LOPE10  Average: 3.05    Distribution: [38, 335, 4985, 55418, 9103, 90]
69963.    2015MANO01  Average: 3.05    Distribution: [38, 335, 4985, 55418, 9103, 90]
69964.    2010OREL01  Average: 3.122    Distribution: [13, 199, 4355, 52076, 13317, 9]
69965.    2010SERR01  Average: 3.122    Distribution: [13, 199, 4355, 52076, 13317, 9]
69966.    2010MUNO01  Average: 3.122    Distribution: [13, 199, 4355, 52076, 13317, 9]
69967.    2010VERG01  Average: 3.122    Distribution: [13, 199, 4355, 52076, 13317, 9]
69968.    2010VERG02  Average: 3.122    Distribution: [13, 199, 4355, 52076, 13317, 9]
69969.    2010LABB01  Average: 3.122    Distribution: [13, 199, 4355, 52076, 13317, 9]
```




I also thought it would be interesting to see how many people various competitors have competed with. Ming Zheng has competed with 7220 unique competitors! That's more than 10% of the people in the WCA database!

Here's the top 50 and bottom 20:


Spoiler: Competitors sorted by number of people they've been to competitions with





```
1.    2009ZHEN11  Average: 1.23    Distribution: [7220, 39520, 23121, 108, 0, 0]
2.    2007VALK01  Average: 0.957    Distribution: [5915, 61181, 2873, 0, 0, 0]
3.    2005REYN01  Average: 1.003    Distribution: [5317, 59131, 5521, 0, 0, 0]
4.    2008SEAR01  Average: 1.016    Distribution: [5283, 58265, 6421, 0, 0, 0]
5.    2003BRUC01  Average: 0.962    Distribution: [5271, 62076, 2622, 0, 0, 0]
6.    2009CHAN04  Average: 0.984    Distribution: [5262, 60557, 4150, 0, 0, 0]
7.    2004CHAN04  Average: 1.002    Distribution: [5114, 59577, 5278, 0, 0, 0]
8.    2005FLEI01  Average: 1.009    Distribution: [5067, 59237, 5665, 0, 0, 0]
9.    2009HAYS01  Average: 0.977    Distribution: [4938, 61671, 3360, 0, 0, 0]
10.    2006KRUE01  Average: 1.023    Distribution: [4919, 58518, 6526, 6, 0, 0]
11.    2005KOCZ01  Average: 1.012    Distribution: [4866, 59401, 5702, 0, 0, 0]
12.    2006ARAK01  Average: 0.975    Distribution: [4686, 62341, 2942, 0, 0, 0]
13.    2008COUR01  Average: 1.018    Distribution: [4682, 59315, 5972, 0, 0, 0]
14.    2007HESS01  Average: 1.075    Distribution: [4625, 55464, 9880, 0, 0, 0]
15.    2010CANT02  Average: 1.006    Distribution: [4508, 60567, 4894, 0, 0, 0]
16.    2008AURO01  Average: 1.018    Distribution: [4499, 59723, 5747, 0, 0, 0]
17.    2006GARR01  Average: 1.04    Distribution: [4377, 58404, 7188, 0, 0, 0]
18.    2003BURT01  Average: 1.131    Distribution: [4361, 52153, 13410, 45, 0, 0]
19.    2008RIJK01  Average: 0.981    Distribution: [4305, 62717, 2947, 0, 0, 0]
20.    2009HILD01  Average: 1.125    Distribution: [4254, 52707, 13002, 6, 0, 0]
21.    2007VALL01  Average: 1.027    Distribution: [4253, 59606, 6110, 0, 0, 0]
22.    2008CHOI04  Average: 1.011    Distribution: [4245, 60679, 5045, 0, 0, 0]
23.    2008DONG06  Average: 1.327    Distribution: [4204, 38815, 26829, 121, 0, 0]
24.    2011SAKO01  Average: 1.156    Distribution: [4130, 50873, 14915, 51, 0, 0]
25.    2008VIRO01  Average: 1.035    Distribution: [4115, 59311, 6543, 0, 0, 0]
26.    2011DWYE02  Average: 1.148    Distribution: [4115, 51439, 14364, 51, 0, 0]
27.    2008JONG03  Average: 0.99    Distribution: [4075, 62500, 3394, 0, 0, 0]
28.    2008CLEM01  Average: 1.148    Distribution: [4029, 51581, 14308, 51, 0, 0]
29.    2009ZHAN53  Average: 1.055    Distribution: [4001, 58159, 7803, 6, 0, 0]
30.    2007GOUL01  Average: 1.048    Distribution: [3991, 58658, 7311, 9, 0, 0]
31.    2008JEWR01  Average: 1.157    Distribution: [3983, 51076, 14859, 51, 0, 0]
32.    2005CAMP01  Average: 1.122    Distribution: [3956, 53551, 12462, 0, 0, 0]
33.    2011BANS02  Average: 1.087    Distribution: [3915, 56071, 9983, 0, 0, 0]
34.    2009ZEMD01  Average: 1.002    Distribution: [3902, 62000, 4067, 0, 0, 0]
35.    2010BURN01  Average: 1.091    Distribution: [3863, 55878, 10222, 6, 0, 0]
36.    2010WANG53  Average: 1.255    Distribution: [3858, 44561, 21429, 121, 0, 0]
37.    2008LIKA01  Average: 1.174    Distribution: [3825, 50221, 15833, 90, 0, 0]
38.    2007HASH01  Average: 1.04    Distribution: [3796, 59550, 6623, 0, 0, 0]
39.    2006GALE01  Average: 1.072    Distribution: [3786, 57335, 8848, 0, 0, 0]
40.    2007OEYM01  Average: 1.1    Distribution: [3781, 55407, 10781, 0, 0, 0]
41.    2009LIDO01  Average: 1.395    Distribution: [3734, 35040, 31003, 192, 0, 0]
42.    2009DIEC01  Average: 1.115    Distribution: [3723, 54452, 11794, 0, 0, 0]
43.    2003LARS01  Average: 1.086    Distribution: [3722, 56518, 9729, 0, 0, 0]
44.    2007LUCH02  Average: 1.067    Distribution: [3713, 57821, 8435, 0, 0, 0]
45.    2009OLSO01  Average: 1.162    Distribution: [3675, 51272, 15016, 6, 0, 0]
46.    2003VAND01  Average: 1.035    Distribution: [3646, 60249, 6074, 0, 0, 0]
47.    2008BARA01  Average: 1.127    Distribution: [3643, 53806, 12520, 0, 0, 0]
48.    2010THOM03  Average: 1.156    Distribution: [3642, 51778, 14543, 6, 0, 0]
49.    2012DELI01  Average: 1.153    Distribution: [3609, 52128, 14181, 51, 0, 0]
50.    2010MALL01  Average: 1.075    Distribution: [3563, 57627, 8779, 0, 0, 0]
...
69950.    2012LUKA01  Average: 1.958    Distribution: [9, 5563, 61775, 2622, 0, 0]
69951.    2012ALFA02  Average: 1.958    Distribution: [9, 5563, 61775, 2622, 0, 0]
69952.    2012BARG01  Average: 1.958    Distribution: [9, 5563, 61775, 2622, 0, 0]
69953.    2015MORA07  Average: 2.126    Distribution: [9, 2035, 57089, 10827, 9, 0]
69954.    2005WASS01  Average: 2.53    Distribution: [9, 504, 32226, 36863, 367, 0]
69955.    2015ARIA03  Average: 2.126    Distribution: [9, 2035, 57089, 10827, 9, 0]
69956.    2005JOHA01  Average: 2.53    Distribution: [9, 504, 32226, 36863, 367, 0]
69957.    2013CRON02  Average: 2.014    Distribution: [9, 4679, 59574, 5707, 0, 0]
69958.    2012DOOF01  Average: 1.958    Distribution: [9, 5563, 61775, 2622, 0, 0]
69959.    2013AHAD01  Average: 2.287    Distribution: [9, 2214, 45550, 22106, 90, 0]
69960.    2012EIDR01  Average: 1.958    Distribution: [9, 5563, 61775, 2622, 0, 0]
69961.    2005ERIC01  Average: 2.53    Distribution: [9, 504, 32226, 36863, 367, 0]
69962.    2013BRIC01  Average: 2.014    Distribution: [9, 4679, 59574, 5707, 0, 0]
69963.    2010GJOS01  Average: 2.171    Distribution: [9, 2259, 53438, 14257, 6, 0]
69964.    2013ASRI01  Average: 2.287    Distribution: [9, 2214, 45550, 22106, 90, 0]
69965.    2012ISSI01  Average: 1.958    Distribution: [9, 5563, 61775, 2622, 0, 0]
69966.    2016MONZ01  Average: 1.96    Distribution: [6, 5435, 61906, 2622, 0, 0]
69967.    2016MONZ02  Average: 1.96    Distribution: [6, 5435, 61906, 2622, 0, 0]
69968.    2016GONZ10  Average: 1.96    Distribution: [6, 5435, 61906, 2622, 0, 0]
69969.    2016VALD03  Average: 1.96    Distribution: [6, 5435, 61906, 2622, 0, 0]
```




And finally, the embarrassingly ugly Python code I used.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Mar 19, 2017)

AlphaSheep said:


> I worked out the average distance of each competitor from every other competitor in the database. Interestingly, there are 8 people who actually have an average distance of less than 1!


I'm not sure how you're working out the difference (and this might just be an off-by-one error in your code), but the usual approach is to consider two people connected by a link if they have competed at the same competition, then to get the distance between two people you count how many links you need to traverse to get from one to the other. That means the distance between two people should always be at least 1, which means the average distance from any given person to every other person must also be at least 1.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Mar 19, 2017)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> I'm not sure how you're working out the difference (and this might just be an off-by-one error in your code), but the usual approach is to consider two people connected by a link if they have competed at the same competition, then to get the distance between two people you count how many links you need to traverse to get from one to the other. That means the distance between two people should always be at least 1, which means the average distance from any given person to every other person must also be at least 1.


I started off thinking in terms of competitions, so two competitions are a distance of 1 apart if at least one competitor went to both competitions. When I started looking at competitors, I just carried that over without giving it too much thought, so I treated two competitors as at a distance 1 apart if the competitions they've been to were 1 apart... So I landed up treating the distance between two competitors as 0 if they've been to a competition together.

And yes, to get to the usual definition of distance, it's as simple as adding one to each distance.


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 19, 2017)

how many rounds have there been of each event ever?


----------



## bubbagrub (Mar 21, 2017)

Since registration is now full for the World Championships, here's the count of how many competitors there are from each country:


```
+------------------+-------+
| country          | count |
+------------------+-------+
| France           |   174 |
| United States    |    92 |
| Germany          |    68 |
| United Kingdom   |    64 |
| Spain            |    64 |
| China            |    57 |
| Netherlands      |    37 |
| Sweden           |    34 |
| Poland           |    30 |
| India            |    26 |
| Switzerland      |    22 |
| Denmark          |    21 |
| Japan            |    21 |
| Belgium          |    20 |
| Hungary          |    18 |
| Norway           |    17 |
| Canada           |    16 |
| Finland          |    16 |
| Italy            |    16 |
| Australia        |    12 |
| Russia           |    11 |
| Colombia         |    10 |
| Mongolia         |     9 |
| Brazil           |     8 |
| Ukraine          |     8 |
| Taiwan           |     7 |
| Malaysia         |     7 |
| Korea            |     6 |
| Mexico           |     6 |
| New Zealand      |     6 |
| Tunisia          |     6 |
| Algeria          |     6 |
| Argentina        |     5 |
| Chile            |     5 |
| Hong Kong        |     5 |
| Estonia          |     5 |
| Peru             |     4 |
| Slovenia         |     4 |
| Philippines      |     4 |
| Ireland          |     4 |
| Austria          |     4 |
| Croatia          |     3 |
| Belarus          |     3 |
| Czech Republic   |     3 |
| Indonesia        |     3 |
| Latvia           |     3 |
| Israel           |     3 |
| Romania          |     3 |
| Slovakia         |     3 |
| Bahrain          |     2 |
| Greece           |     2 |
| Singapore        |     2 |
| Uruguay          |     2 |
| Jordan           |     2 |
| Andorra          |     1 |
| Mauritius        |     1 |
| Guatemala        |     1 |
| Jamaica          |     1 |
| Kuwait           |     1 |
| Serbia           |     1 |
| French Polynesia |     1 |
| Nigeria          |     1 |
| Suriname         |     1 |
| Montenegro       |     1 |
| Venezuela        |     1 |
+------------------+-------+
```


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 23, 2017)

3x3 average percentiles in seconds
0: 525.07
1: 145.70
2: 120.87
3: 107.44
4: 99.18
5: 93.08
6: 88.09
7: 83.90
8: 80.47
9: 77.20
10: 74.32
11: 71.73
12: 69.47
13: 67.40
14: 65.30
15: 63.29
16: 61.37
17: 59.68
18: 58.11
19: 56.61
20: 55.16 [1st quintile]
21: 53.77
22: 52.52
23: 51.31
24: 50.22
25: 49.15 [1st quartile]
26: 48.11
27: 47.07
28: 46.07
29: 45.09
30: 44.24
31: 43.33
32: 42.44
33: 41.58
(33⅓: 41.33) [1st tertile]
34: 40.80
35: 40.03
36: 39.25
37: 38.52
38: 37.80
39: 37.07
40: 36.37 [2nd quintile]
41: 35.71
42: 35.06
43: 34.46
44: 33.85
45: 33.22
46: 32.64
47: 32.06
48: 31.51
49: 30.99
50: 30.46 [median]
51: 29.92
52: 29.40
53: 28.90
54: 28.41
55: 27.93
56: 27.47
57: 27.01
58: 26.57
59: 26.14
60: 25.70 [3rd quintile]
61: 25.31
62: 24.88
63: 24.49
64: 24.10
65: 23.70
66: 23.33
(66⅔: 23.07) [2nd tertile]
67: 22.96
68: 22.58
69: 22.22
70: 21.86
71: 21.49
72: 21.11
73: 20.75
74: 20.41
75: 20.08 [3rd quartile]
76: 19.74
77: 19.38
78: 19.04
79: 18.71
80: 18.38 [4th quintile]
81: 18.04
82: 17.70
83: 17.37
84: 17.04
85: 16.71
86: 16.38
87: 16.06
88: 15.69
89: 15.34
90: 14.97
91: 14.60
92: 14.23
93: 13.84
94: 13.41
95: 12.92
96: 12.43
97: 11.90
98: 11.17
99: 10.19

The derivative is completely wacky. It starts out really low, going from 4 to 5 is a drop of 6.10. At the median, going from 49 to 50, it's much lower, at 0.53. It keeps going down after that, and is lowest from 86 to 87, at just 0.32. However, by 98 to 99, it drops 0.98, a large increase.


----------



## Sean Hartman (Mar 25, 2017)

Does anyone know who has the fastest average in 3x3 without having a podium in 3x3? I'm tryin to figure this out.


----------



## 1973486 (Mar 25, 2017)

Sean Hartman said:


> Does anyone know who has the fastest average in 3x3 without having a podium in 3x3? I'm tryin to figure this out.



Amod Mathur is a start


----------



## cuberkid10 (Mar 26, 2017)

Closest Megaminx podium? I think this may take the cake?

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/ClassicCityShenanigans2017/results/all#eminx


----------



## CJK (Mar 28, 2017)

At German Nationals 2016, I got 30.
(27 if you don't count each round, but each event)



Berd said:


> Most PBs for someone at a comp? I got 22 I think at my last one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 28, 2017)

Top X NR streaks for countries? Continent and world would be cool too.

For example: at all 22 competitions in New Zealand, at least 1 NZ NR has been broken, so the streak is 22.


----------



## Torch (Mar 28, 2017)

Anyone know if this is the tie between the most people?


----------



## 1973486 (Mar 28, 2017)

Torch said:


> Anyone know if this is the tie between the most people?


----------



## bubbagrub (Mar 28, 2017)

Torch said:


> Anyone know if this is the tie between the most people?



For first place in a final, yes. The most people tying for first place before this, in any event, was 4, also for FMC, at the CCC End of Summer 2015 competition. There have been 3 people tied for first place in FMC 11 times, and there have been 2 people tied for first place lots of times in FMC, and a few times in 2x2 (but not in a final), magic, 3x3, 3BLD and MBLD.


----------



## tx789 (Mar 29, 2017)

CyanSandwich said:


> Top X NR streaks for countries? Continent and world would be cool too.
> 
> For example: at all 22 competitions in New Zealand, at least 1 NZ NR has been broken, so the streak is 22.



Something I'd also find interesting is the length of time the streak is as well. In this case it's from July 2009 to now.


----------



## Roman (Mar 29, 2017)

Most tie results in one round in any event except for FMC?


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 31, 2017)

Who's the fastest person at 5x5 who has never won 5x5? I feel like I'm high up on that list...


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 31, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> Who's the fastest person at 5x5 who has never won 5x5? I feel like I'm high up on that list...


Ping Yueh-Huang has also never gotten second, followed by Jr-Wei Jang, then Zixuan Liu, then Ivan Li Ka Leong, then Jonathan Esparaz, who is just one place above you.


----------



## Roman (Apr 3, 2017)

Oldest thread bump on this forum?


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 3, 2017)

How many countries have no nemeses? (ie if country A has no nemeses then there does not exist a country B such that all of country B's NRs are faster than country A's NRs)

How many nemeses does singapore have?


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 3, 2017)

I can answer your query later if you wish but you can start looking here: http://wcadb.net/ckinchranks.php
I think that having a nemesis implies that (and is implied by) all of your (non zero) kinchscores are worse than your nemesis' kinchscores.


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 4, 2017)

This probably can't be found on wca but does anyone know who the youngest person to complete all wca events (singles+averages) is?

I know Ng Jia Quan was 14 when he completed.


----------



## 1973486 (Apr 4, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> This probably can't be found on wca but does anyone know who the youngest person to complete all wca events (singles+averages) is?
> 
> I know Ng Jia Quan was 14 when he completed.



Jianyu Que


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 8, 2017)

I think this one is really cool: http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=2115&cat=6&rnd=1

Every competitor broke their single AND average pb.

Obviously it raises the question of what is the greatest size of any round in which all competitors broke their single and average pb?


----------



## DGCubes (Apr 10, 2017)

Roman said:


> Oldest thread bump on this forum?



There's this 7.5 year one. I'm sure it's not the biggest, but it's the biggest I could find manually in about 10 minutes.

EDIT: This is 9 years.


----------



## shadowslice e (Apr 10, 2017)

List of countries by average age of NRs?


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Apr 11, 2017)

This may have already been answered before:
Fastest averages/singles for each event (any) without breaking a record.

Ya know it kinda sucks to be Australian cos you can't break any NR's for any good events


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Apr 11, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> This may have already been answered before:
> Fastest averages/singles for each event (any) without breaking a record.
> 
> Ya know it kinda sucks to be Australian cos you can't break any NR's for any good events


Patrick Ponce
Edit: for 3-5 at least. but still stupid that he has no record


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 11, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> This may have already been answered before:
> Fastest averages/singles for each event (any) without breaking a record.
> 
> Ya know it kinda sucks to be Australian cos you can't break any NR's for any good events



Emanuel Rheinert for FMC mean (25.33)


----------



## Cale S (Apr 11, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> This may have already been answered before:
> Fastest averages/singles for each event (any) without breaking a record.
> 
> Ya know it kinda sucks to be Australian cos you can't break any NR's for any good events



Highest ranked people who have never had a record in that event (ranked by avg for events other than BLD, but a record counts if it's single or average):

3x3: Patrick Ponce
2x2: Drew Brads
4x4: Patrick Ponce
5x5: Patrick Ponce
6x6: Max Park
7x7: Zhiqing Shi
3BLD: Chuang Zhou
FMC: Emanuel Rheinert (Cornelius Dieckmann if you rank by single)
OH: Bill Wang
feet: Wojciech Knott
mega: Andy Denney
pyra: Livia Kleiner
clock: Joshua Feran
skewb: Maxence Baudry
sq1: Rowe Hessler
4BLD: Maskow
5BLD: Mark Boyanowski (he would've had it if he was 2 seconds faster and I didn't beat it the same round heh)
MBLD: Grzegorz Jałocha


----------



## asacuber (Apr 11, 2017)

most recent delegate in terms of wca id?


----------



## Kit Clement (Apr 11, 2017)

asacuber said:


> most recent delegate in terms of wca id?



https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2017LAKH02


----------



## Rcuber123 (Apr 11, 2017)

Kit Clement said:


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2017LAKH02



How did he become a delegate without going to a competition?


----------



## mycube (Apr 11, 2017)

Rcuber123 said:


> How did he become a delegate without going to a competition?



He became a delegate after this competition.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Apr 12, 2017)

Rankings for Most Consecutive weeks competing in a row?

I'm sitting at 9 and will most likely continue to 14.


----------



## sam596 (Apr 29, 2017)

As far as I can tell, the person who has the best single 3x3 who only has competed in a single comp _and _only competed in 3x3, is this guy. For average it's this girl.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Apr 29, 2017)

Least moves in FMC without a sub 30 avg?


----------



## shadowslice e (Apr 29, 2017)

sam596 said:


> As far as I can tell, the person who has the best single 3x3 who only has competed in a single comp _and _only competed in 3x3, is this guy. For average it's this girl.


Not for long


----------



## TDM (Apr 29, 2017)

shadowslice e said:


> Not for long


Won't you want to do OH?


----------



## shadowslice e (Apr 29, 2017)

TDM said:


> Won't you want to do OH?


Well they said at one comp so i thought they meant that they got the average at their one and only comp so form london up until my next comp I think I would qualify for the criteria


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 29, 2017)

How many people have a WCA ID but nothing on the 'Details' section because all their results are DNF or all the events they've done are no longer events?


----------



## sam596 (Apr 29, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> Least moves in FMC without a sub 30 avg?



This guy

 



Spoiler: SQL code



SELECT * FROM rankssingle WHERE personID IN(SELECT personID FROM ranksaverage WHERE eventID = '333' and best > 2999) AND eventID = '333fm' ORDER BY best ASC


----------



## sam596 (Apr 29, 2017)

Most common name in the WCA database is 'David Kim' with 9 people.

(This doesn't include same names in Chinese/other languages, but with different characters)


----------



## bubbagrub (Apr 29, 2017)

sam596 said:


> This guy
> 
> View attachment 7871
> 
> ...



That guy does have a sub-30 average in FMC...

I think you need to replace '333' by '333fm' in your query... 

Edit: and I'm not sure if your query will include people that have no average in FMC at all, will it?


----------



## Ronxu (Apr 29, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> Least moves in FMC without a sub 30 avg?


19


----------



## sam596 (May 1, 2017)

bubbagrub said:


> That guy does have a sub-30 average in FMC...
> 
> I think you need to replace '333' by '333fm' in your query...
> 
> Edit: and I'm not sure if your query will include people that have no average in FMC at all, will it?



I was assuming the question meant sub-30 3x3, since the answer to the sub-30 fmc mean is kinda obvious.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 4, 2017)

Most solves per comp on average? For example I have 17 Comps with 1712 completed solves (non dnf) 1712/17= ~101 solves per comp. With dnfs: 1814/17= ~107 solves per comp.
What's the highest average? Maybe the top50 people?


----------



## mycube (May 4, 2017)

Here you go:


Spoiler: solves per competition, top50




[td]NameCompsAverage solvesTotal solves  1  Jesser Armando Ramírez Diaz  2  103.5000  207  2  Henri Gerber  17  100.7059  1712  3  Pavel Galaktionov  23  95.1739  2189  4  Robert Yau  57  93.8947  5352  5  Kevin Gerhardt  21  93.2857  1959  6  Bence Barát  108  92.7593  10018  7  Dorian Stein  4  92.7500  371  8  Callum Hales-Jepp  43  92.6744  3985  9  César Abraham Briones Arreola  6  92.1667  553  10  Stephano Saucedo Reyes  13  91.0000  1183  11  Vladislav Kaminskiy  23  90.3913  2079  12  Lucas Wesche  25  90.3600  2259  13  Vladyslav Zhydkov (????????? ??????)  4  90.2500  361  14  Oliver Fritz  17  89.7059  1525  15  Ivan Zabrodin  45  89.0000  4005  16  Alexis Rodrigo Cazu Mendoza  12  88.4167  1061  17  Jure Gregorc  26  88.1154  2291  18  Simon Westlund  34  87.8235  2986  19  Fabio Schwandt  16  87.4375  1399  20  Shivam Bansal  38  87.1053  3310  21  Pavel Yushkevich  23  86.3913  1987  22  Matic Omulec  40  86.2250  3449  23  Rok Glinek  14  86.2143  1207  24  Alexey Modenov  1  86.0000  86  25  Hunor Bózsing  62  85.8226  5321  26  Vladislav Ushakov  12  85.7500  1029  27  Francisco Alberto Castañeda Lima  9  85.5556  770  28  Sta Zupanc  14  85.5000  1197  29  Victor Rafael Ortiz Villaseñor  9  85.3333  768  30  Artem Yashkov  14  85.2857  1194  31  Carlos Macias Valadez  6  85.1667  511  32  Aldo José Gramajo de León  6  85.0000  510  33  Jakob Gunnarsson  10  84.6000  846  34  Nikita Bespalov  4  84.5000  338  35  Alexey Zharikov  10  84.4000  844  36  Kari Hyttinen  7  84.2857  590  37  Ben Whitmore  26  84.1154  2187  38  Antonio López  12  84.0833  1009  39  Wilhelm Kilders  43  83.9767  3611  40  Oleg Martynov  12  83.5000  1002  41  Pablo Say  17  83.2353  1415  42  Ciarán Beahan  22  83.0000  1826  43  Jan Bentlage  116  82.9310  9620  44  Laura Holzhauer  7  82.8571  580  45  Nathan Liang  1  82.0000  82  46  Kunal Oak  13  81.9231  1065  47  Lubo Bartík  13  81.7692  1063  48  Alberto Pérez de Rada Fiol  38  81.5789  3100  49  Róbert Maróti  14  81.5000  1141  50  Mattia Furlan  17  81.2353  1381 
[/td]
[td]

[/td][td]
[/td]


[td][/td]


----------



## Robert-Y (May 4, 2017)

Does that include FMC only competitions?


----------



## sneze2r (May 4, 2017)

Just fun country rank stats:

*x% perc.-* x% percentile of average result per person per event. I.e if for country xyz event abc there is 100 persons, then 1% perc.= mean of 10th person in this country rank
*x% mean.-* mean of the top x% averages per country per event
*best.10.mean-* most imprtant i think- mean of 10 best averages per country per event

All stats from ranksAverage table



Spoiler: Spoiler




 eventId  country  1% perc.  5% perc.  1% top mean.  5% top mean.  best.10.mean  333  USA  9.98  13.12  8.95  11.19  7.24  333  Germany  9.28  11.60  8.13  10.03  7.95  333  Korea  9.09  11.63  8.07  10.02  8.07  333  China  10.63  12.79  9.57  11.41  8.12  333  Canada  10.34  13.27  9.15  11.49  8.30  333  Poland  9.47  12.18  8.80  10.52  8.44  333  Russia  9.62  12.35  8.86  10.67  8.75  333  Japan  9.34  11.76  8.85  10.42  8.80  333  Taiwan  9.62  11.86  8.71  10.31  8.80  333  France  9.80  12.65  8.99  10.99  8.85  444  USA  35.46  44.43  32.89  39.11  30.46  444  China  36.50  42.45  33.13  38.33  32.16  444  Germany  33.34  40.92  30.69  35.87  33.18  444  Japan  33.26  40.03  31.79  35.28  34.17  444  Korea  34.65  42.17  30.17  36.68  34.32  444  Taiwan  33.79  38.74  30.86  35.36  34.39  444  Canada  33.56  44.16  30.56  37.37  34.72  444  Poland  34.61  41.36  32.47  37.85  35.10  444  Indonesia  37.16  45.41  32.55  39.63  35.52  444  Russia  35.42  42.93  34.42  38.07  36.42  555  USA  67.24  79.14  60.84  71.79  60.29  555  Taiwan  60.61  70.19  53.94  63.24  64.78  555  China  68.47  76.96  64.31  71.25  65.15  555  Germany  65.63  73.91  57.78  67.94  66.39  555  Japan  63.80  72.42  61.18  65.76  67.04  555  Indonesia  65.35  77.22  57.82  68.25  68.97  555  Canada  64.73  78.11  60.15  67.56  69.37  555  Korea  64.03  79.96  54.83  66.85  69.57  555  Russia  68.92  79.40  61.81  70.57  71.45  555  France  71.43  77.56  58.82  70.35  72.04


----------



## mycube (May 5, 2017)

Robert-Y said:


> Does that include FMC only competitions?



Yes, it does include all competitions.


----------



## Gold Cuber (May 5, 2017)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=1982THAI01
> 
> All of his solves were NAR and one of them WR for 21 years.


you know why? he attended the only comp in 1982 and the next comp waas 2003\


----------



## CJK (May 5, 2017)

sneze2r said:


> Just fun country rank stats:
> 
> *x% perc.-* x% percentile of average result per person per event. I.e if for country xyz event abc there is 100 persons, then 1% perc.= mean of 10th person in this country rank
> *x% mean.-* mean of the top x% averages per country per event
> ...



Can someone explain me how this is sorted?


----------



## sneze2r (May 5, 2017)

CJK said:


> Can someone explain me how this is sorted?


Ooops sorry. I made mistake, 1. It was based on old dataset 2. I forgot to sort it before cutting to top10 by best.10.mean.

So it is now Best 10 countries in best.10.mean by event. Rest of metrics is additional.


----------



## João Santos (May 7, 2017)

Lowest 5x5/4x4 ratio? 4x4/3x3?


----------



## Lid (May 7, 2017)

João Santos said:


> Lowest 5x5/4x4 ratio? 4x4/3x3?


Singles btw.

top10 for 4x4/3x3

```
--wcaID--	444	333	ratio	name, country
2015MALY01	1:22.48	56,81	1,45	Aleksandr Malygin, m, Russia
2015BANS04	47,56	28,22	1,69	Alankar Bansal, m, India
2010LIYA01	52,9	29,63	1,79	Yalong Li (李亚隆), m, China
2013KESH01	3:23.03	1:31.76	2,21	Ketan Keshri, m, India
2017SCHL02	1:19.94	35,26	2,27	Heinz Schlatter, m, Switzerland
2012MARQ02	1:36.14	41,68	2,31	Gabriel Campos Marques, m, Brazil
2011LIUA02	1:12.91	30,84	2,36	Yiqi Liu (刘奕祺), m, China
2012ZHUS01	1:17.43	32,07	2,41	Shengnan Zhu (祝胜男), f, China
2007XING01	3:05.30	1:16.09	2,44	Xinghui Zhao (赵星辉), m, China
2013KARI01	27,81	10,91	2,55	Jithin Prakash, m, India
```
top12 for 5x5/4x4 = all with faster 5x5 than 4x4

```
--wcaID--	555	444	ratio	name, country
2011TELA01	3:13.71	9:09.13	0,35	Julio Martín Gómez Telésforo, m, Mexico
2015POMA01	2:28.72	5:16.73	0,47	Abhinav Pomalapally, m, USA
2012MAGA01	1:51.44	3:37.09	0,51	Kelvin Maganes, m, Philippines
2009SHIN02	1:49.96	3:06.36	0,59	Forte Shinko, m, Canada
2013PITE01	2:22.57	3:12.84	0,74	Przemysław Piątek, m, Poland
2010AILE01	4:42.15	5:45.25	0,82	Alexx Ailes, m, USA
2012XULI02	1:29.07	1:43.72	0,86	Linqi Xu (徐琳淇), m, China
2011YAHI01	2:28.34	2:45.80	0,89	Vahid Mohammad Yahia (وحید محمد یحیی), m, Iran
2009GOMB01	2:00.68	2:07.71	0,94	Daniel Gömböš, m, Slovenia
2015GROB02	2:20.69	2:28.15	0,95	Ruben Grobler, m, South Africa
2015RICH13	1:40.28	1:44.30	0,96	Benjamin Richler, m, Canada
2009MOTT01	2:19.71	2:20.18	0,997	Eduardo Lins Motta, m, Brazil
```


----------



## Keroma12 (May 7, 2017)

João Santos said:


> Lowest 5x5/4x4 ratio? 4x4/3x3?


On a similar note, highest/lowest ratio between 3bld/4bld, 3bld/5bld, 4bld/5bld?


----------



## EeeeeWarne (May 13, 2017)

Now that Cube For Cambodia 2017 is in the database:



Spoiler: Most Australian States Competed In





```
[table]
[tr] [th]WCAID[/th] [th]Name [/th] [th]Number[/th] [/tr]
[tr] [td]2014PRID01[/td] [td]Ethan Pride[/td] [td]6[/td] [/tr]
[tr] [td]2010EVEL01[/td] [td]Joshua Evely[/td] [td]6[/td] [/tr]
[tr] [td]2009MCMA01[/td] [td]Tim McMahon[/td] [td]6[/td] [/tr]
[tr] [td]2013CHAP02[/td] [td]Sam Chaplin[/td] [td]5[/td] [/tr]
[tr] [td]2010MAJO01[/td] [td]Tim Major[/td] [td]5[/td] [/tr]
[tr] [td]2010JAVI01[/td] [td]Andrea Javier[/td] [td]5[/td] [/tr]
[tr] [td]2009BEAR01[/td] [td]Dene Beardsley[/td] [td]5[/td] [/tr]
[tr] [td]2015KHOK02[/td] [td]Zeshaan Khokhar[/td] [td]4[/td] [/tr]
[tr] [td]2014CHAN26[/td] [td]Alex Chan Cheuk Yee[/td] [td]4[/td] [/tr]
[tr] [td]2013WAIN01[/td] [td]Monty Wain[/td] [td]4[/td] [/tr]
[tr] [td]2012MCNE01[/td] [td]Jayden McNeill[/td] [td]4[/td] [/tr]
[tr] [td]2012HAMA03[/td] [td]Brock Hamann[/td] [td]4[/td] [/tr]
[tr] [td]2011HOLL04[/td] [td]Edward Hollingdale[/td] [td]4[/td] [/tr]
[tr] [td]2011AZZO01[/td] [td]Bryson Azzopardi[/td] [td]4[/td] [/tr]
[tr] [td]2010PROT01[/td] [td]Kirt Protacio[/td] [td]4[/td] [/tr]
[tr] [td]2010MACA01[/td] [td]Tomas Macadam[/td] [td]4[/td] [/tr]
[tr] [td]2010LIRA01[/td] [td]Ray Li[/td] [td]4[/td] [/tr]
[tr] [td]2009ZEMD01[/td] [td]Feliks Zemdegs[/td] [td]4[/td] [/tr]
[/table]
```



Spoiler: Mathematica code





```
Results = Import[NotebookDirectory[] <> "WCA_export_Results.tsv"];
Competitions = Import[NotebookDirectory[] <> "WCA_export_Competitions.tsv"];

ResultsColNum[colname_] := ResultsColNum[colname] = Position[Results[[1, All]], colname] /. {{a_}} :> a;
CompColNum[colname_] := CompColNum[colname] = Position[Competitions[[1, All]], colname] /. {{a_}} :> a;

AusComps = Cases[Competitions, {_, _, _, x_, ___} /; MemberQ[{"Australia"}, x]];
AusCompsIds = AusComps[[2 ;;, CompColNum["id"]]];
AusCompResults = Cases[Results, {x_, ___} /; MemberQ[AusCompsIds, x]];
AusCompetitors = Union[AusCompResults[[All, ResultsColNum["personId"]]]];

CityToState[city_] := Switch[city, "Adelaide", "SA", "Brisbane", "QLD", "Canberra", "ACT",
   "Canberra, Australian Capital Territory", "ACT", 
   "Ethelton, South Australia", "SA", "Fyshwick", "ACT", 
   "Kensington NSW", "NSW", "Kurri Kurri", "NSW", "Melbourne", "Vic", 
   "Newcastle, New South Wales", "NSW", "Niddrie", "Vic", "Perth", 
   "WA", "Perth, Western Australia", "WA", "Shepparton", "Vic", 
   "Sydney", "NSW", "Sydney NSW 2010", "NSW"];

Table[{AusComps[[i, CompColNum["id"]]], CityToState[AusComps[[i, CompColNum["cityName"]]]]}, {i,Length[AusComps]}] //. {compid_, ausstate_} :> (CompToState[compid] = ausstate);
Union[Table[{AusCompResults[[i, ResultsColNum["personName"]]], AusCompResults[[i, ResultsColNum["personId"]]]}, 
{i, Length[AusCompResults]}]] //. {name_, WCAID_} :> (IDToName[WCAID] = name);

UniqueIDStates = Union[Table[{AusCompResults[[i, ResultsColNum["personId"]]], CompToState[AusCompResults[[i, ResultsColNum["competitionId"]]]]}, {i, Length[AusCompResults]}]];
FinalTable = Sort[Table[{AusCompetitors[[k]], IDToName[AusCompetitors[[k]]], Count[UniqueIDStates, {id_, _} /; 
  MemberQ[{AusCompetitors[[k]]}, id]]}, {k, Length[AusCompetitors]}], #1[[3]] > #2[[3]] &];
Export[NotebookDirectory[] <> "AusStates.csv", Join[{{"WCAID", "Name", "Number"}}, FinalTable[[1 ;; 
 Total[Table[Count[FinalTable, {_, _, numstates_, ___} /; MemberQ[{i}, numstates]], {i, 4, Max[FinalTable[[2 ;;, 3]]]}]]]]]];
```







I also created the following visualisation of sub-7 3x3 averages over time by competitor:









Spoiler: code





```
Results = Import[NotebookDirectory[] <> "WCA_export_Results.tsv"];
Competitions = Import[NotebookDirectory[] <> "WCA_export_Competitions.tsv"];

ResultsColNum[colname_] := ResultsColNum[colname] = Position[Results[[1, All]], colname] /.{{a_}} :> a;
CompColNum[colname_] := CompColNum[colname] = Position[Competitions[[1, All]], colname] /. {{a_}} :> a;

Results3 = Cases[Results, {_, event_, ___} /; event == 333];
Sub7333Results = Cases[Results3, {_, _, _, _, _, avg_, ___} /; 0 < avg < 700];

Table[{Competitions[[i, CompColNum["id"]]], DateObject[{Competitions[[i, CompColNum["year"]]], Competitions[[i, CompColNum["endMonth"]]], Competitions[[i, CompColNum["endDay"]]]}]}, {i, 2, [email protected]}] //. {compid_, date_} :>(CompDate[compid] = date);

Sub7slim = Table[{CompDate[Sub7333Results[[i, 1]]], Sub7333Results[[i, 6]], Sub7333Results[[i, 8]]}, {i, [email protected]}];
Sub7competitors = [email protected][[All, 3]];
NumberOfSub7[date_] := Block[{sub7sbeforedate},sub7sbeforedate = Cases[Sub7slim, {when_, ___} /; TrueQ[when < date]];
Table[{Sub7competitors[[k]], Count[sub7sbeforedate, {_, _, id_} /; id == Sub7competitors[[k]]]}, {k, [email protected]}]];

Sub7Chart[{year_, month_}] := BarChart[NumberOfSub7[DateObject[{year, month + 1}]][[All, 2]], ChartLegends -> NumberOfSub7[DateObject[{year, month}]][[All, 1]], ChartStyle -> 97, PlotLabel -> "Number of Sub 7 3x3x3 Averages at " <> ToString[month] <> "/" <> 
ToString[year], PlotRange -> {All, {0, 20}}];
DatesToUse = Table[DateList[DateObject[{2013, 7} + {0, i}]][[1 ;; 2]], {i, 0, 46}];

animation = Table[Sub7Chart[DatesToUse[[k]]], {k, 1, [email protected], 1}];

Export[NotebookDirectory[] <> "sub7s.gif", animation, "DisplayDurations" -> [email protected][Table[1/3, {[email protected] - 1}], 1]];
```


----------



## João Santos (May 14, 2017)

Most rounds of each event at a competition, for example:
2x2: 4 rounds at X Open
3x3: 5 rounds at Y Open


----------



## Underwatercuber (May 14, 2017)

João Santos said:


> Most rounds of each event at a competition, for example:
> 2x2: 4 rounds at X Open
> 3x3: 5 rounds at Y Open


There are limits for amount of rounds though. https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/#9m


----------



## Meneghetti (May 23, 2017)

Is it possible to know who's the youngest cuber to ever hold a National Record at any event?

Caio Hideaki Sato (September 15th, 2008) got his first NR on February 11th, 2017... I'm wondering if he is the one.


----------



## Malkom (May 24, 2017)

Meneghetti said:


> Is it possible to know who's the youngest cuber to ever hold a National Record at any event?
> 
> Caio Hideaki Sato (September 15th, 2008) got his first NR on February 11th, 2017... I'm wondering if he is the one.


WCA doesn't keep track of people's age.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (May 24, 2017)

Malkom said:


> WCA doesn't keep track of people's age.


We do, it's just not public information.


----------



## FJT97 (May 24, 2017)

What was the last WR done with a dayan 3x3 (except multbld I guess)?


----------



## T1_M0 (May 24, 2017)

Maybe answered, but the most common wca id letter code?


----------



## Cale S (May 24, 2017)

FJT97 said:


> What was the last WR done with a dayan 3x3 (except multbld I guess)?



Antoine OH?


----------



## Glib Vedmid (May 28, 2017)

Hi.

Can I request for the shortest period of time taken to reach sub-10 average from not sub-13(3x3), and the best singles for people with a not sub 13 average (3x3).

Thanks


----------



## Jaysammey777 (May 28, 2017)

Glib Vedmid said:


> Hi.
> 
> Can I request for the shortest period of time taken to reach sub-10 average from not sub-13(3x3), and the best singles for people with a not sub 13 average (3x3).
> 
> Thanks


The first is already in this thread under how long to reach official sub 10 I believe.


----------



## Malkom (May 30, 2017)

Stumbled upon Rama temmink's WCA-profile and saw that his best 3x3 average ranking and time are the "same", is he the only one or are there more of these?


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Jun 6, 2017)

Keroma12 said:


> On a similar note, highest/lowest ratio between 3bld/4bld, 3bld/5bld, *4bld/5bld*?


I think I might have won that category this weekend


----------



## T1_M0 (Jun 6, 2017)

Christopher Cabrera said:


> I think I might have won that category this weekend


Omg


----------



## asacuber (Jun 6, 2017)

Youngest delegate?


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 6, 2017)

asacuber said:


> Youngest delegate?


I think there are a few under 20 but I think they normally try and keep it at least 18+ not positive tho


----------



## schapel (Jun 6, 2017)

asacuber said:


> Youngest delegate?


Michael Young of course


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 6, 2017)

schapel said:


> Michael Young of course


Is he? I swear that I have seen like 18 year old delagates?


----------



## schapel (Jun 6, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> Is he? I swear that I have seen like 18 year old delagates?


The joke flew right over your head, didn't it.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 6, 2017)

schapel said:


> The joke flew right over your head, didn't it.


:l how did I miss that XD 
Micheal YOUNG


----------



## Draranor (Jun 6, 2017)

asacuber said:


> Youngest delegate?


Keaton might be one of them. He's around 19 I think; give or take a year


----------



## T1_M0 (Jun 6, 2017)

asacuber said:


> Youngest delegate?


https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/persons/2014VIKS01

He's born in 2000


----------



## sam596 (Jun 6, 2017)

Malkom said:


> Stumbled upon Rama temmink's WCA-profile and saw that his best 3x3 average ranking and time are the "same", is he the only one or are there more of these?



Changes pretty much everytime a new comp is added, but here they are as of the export I downloaded earlier today.



Spoiler: average/single = worldrank



*personID* *eventid* *a/s* *best* *worldrank*
2010TUOZ01 444 average 7947 7947
2017SHAR06 444 average 7947 7947
2015TIAN09 444 average 7947 7947



I did look at this yesterday on an old WCA export and there were a lot more.



Spoiler: SQL code



SELECT personID, eventid, 'average' `a/s`, best, worldrank from ranksaverage where best=worldrank 
UNION
SELECT personID, eventid, 'single' `a/s`, best, worldrank from rankssingle where best=worldrank


----------



## sam596 (Jun 6, 2017)

Keroma12 said:


> On a similar note, highest/lowest ratio between 3bld/4bld, 3bld/5bld, 4bld/5bld?


4bld/3bld
 
5bld/3bld
 
5bld/4bld


----------



## T1_M0 (Jun 6, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> Fastest time taken (in terms of days/years) to complete all WCA events?
> 
> Is there anyone who completed all on their first comp?


This is my new goal, to be the fastest one to get a silver membership. 

6x6 and 7x7 will be the most difficult events, as I don't even have the cubes yet. Feet and clock will be fairly easy to get an average at, I think. Oh yeah, and I've not yet competed in 5x5 either, but that's also easy, I guess.


----------



## shadowslice e (Jun 6, 2017)

sam596 said:


> 4bld/3bld
> View attachment 8046
> 5bld/3bld
> View attachment 8047
> ...


Lol people have faster 5BLD than 4bld


----------



## FJT97 (Jun 15, 2017)

Theres this new cuber connection thing in the wca statistics page. Whats the connection with the most steps?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 15, 2017)

List of sub-10 solvers (average) by country?


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jun 15, 2017)

Country | Having sub 10 average | Having average | Ratio |
|------------------------|---------------|----------------|--------------|
| Slovenia | 3 | 72 | 4.1667 % |
| Bulgaria | 1 | 24 | 4.1667 % |
| Greece | 4 | 127 | 3.1496 % |
| Ireland | 2 | 69 | 2.8986 % |
| Czech Republic | 4 | 150 | 2.6667 % |
| Lithuania | 1 | 46 | 2.1739 % |
| Korea | 22 | 1035 | 2.1256 % |
| Thailand | 7 | 337 | 2.0772 % |
| Germany | 26 | 1306 | 1.9908 % |
| Taiwan | 16 | 905 | 1.7680 % |
| Sweden | 12 | 681 | 1.7621 % |
| United Kingdom | 12 | 714 | 1.6807 % |
| Austria | 2 | 119 | 1.6807 % |
| Japan | 18 | 1143 | 1.5748 % |
| Switzerland | 4 | 256 | 1.5625 % |
| Poland | 31 | 2039 | 1.5204 % |
| Russia | 19 | 1324 | 1.4350 % |
| Singapore | 5 | 355 | 1.4085 % |
| Belgium | 3 | 221 | 1.3575 % |
| Italy | 8 | 605 | 1.3223 % |
| Finland | 3 | 236 | 1.2712 % |
| Netherlands | 5 | 395 | 1.2658 % |
| Hungary | 7 | 593 | 1.1804 % |
| France | 16 | 1384 | 1.1561 % |
| Belarus | 3 | 293 | 1.0239 % |
| Denmark | 3 | 297 | 1.0101 % |
| Norway | 4 | 398 | 1.0050 % |
| Hong Kong | 3 | 302 | 0.9934 % |
| USA | 134 | 13551 | 0.9889 % |
| Iran | 6 | 613 | 0.9788 % |
| Philippines | 16 | 1690 | 0.9467 % |
| Portugal | 1 | 106 | 0.9434 % |
| Ukraine | 9 | 973 | 0.9250 % |
| Malaysia | 7 | 852 | 0.8216 % |
| Canada | 20 | 2452 | 0.8157 % |
| Vietnam | 5 | 726 | 0.6887 % |
| Indonesia | 10 | 1531 | 0.6532 % |
| Venezuela | 2 | 307 | 0.6515 % |
| Turkey | 1 | 155 | 0.6452 % |
| Argentina | 2 | 316 | 0.6329 % |
| Australia | 7 | 1139 | 0.6146 % |
| China | 55 | 9016 | 0.6100 % |
| Bolivia | 2 | 368 | 0.5435 % |
| Peru | 6 | 1156 | 0.5190 % |
| Colombia | 5 | 1006 | 0.4970 % |
| Mexico | 7 | 1434 | 0.4881 % |
| Spain | 6 | 1622 | 0.3699 % |
| India | 18 | 5460 | 0.3297 % |
| Brazil | 8 | 2805 | 0.2852 % |
| Chile | 2 | 778 | 0.2571 % |
| Romania | 1 | 393 | 0.2545 % |
| Israel | 1 | 452 | 0.2212 % |
| Tunisia | 0 | 106 | 0.0000 % |
| Iceland | 0 | 23 | 0.0000 % |
| United Arab Emirates | 0 | 8 | 0.0000 % |
| Egypt | 0 | 2 | 0.0000 % |
| Kazakhstan | 0 | 19 | 0.0000 % |
| Luxembourg | 0 | 8 | 0.0000 % |
| Macedonia | 0 | 1 | 0.0000 % |
| Croatia | 0 | 70 | 0.0000 % |
| Mongolia | 0 | 74 | 0.0000 % |
| Mauritius | 0 | 2 | 0.0000 % |
| Moldova | 0 | 62 | 0.0000 % |
| Bangladesh | 0 | 6 | 0.0000 % |
| Pakistan | 0 | 12 | 0.0000 % |
| Latvia | 0 | 72 | 0.0000 % |
| Aruba | 0 | 3 | 0.0000 % |
| Uruguay | 0 | 169 | 0.0000 % |
| Afghanistan | 0 | 2 | 0.0000 % |
| Costa Rica | 0 | 2 | 0.0000 % |
| Algeria | 0 |  93 | 0.0000 % |
| Armenia | 0 | 9 | 0.0000 % |
| Trinidad and Tobago | 0 | 1 | 0.0000 % |
| Bosnia and Herzegovina | 0 | 34 | 0.0000 % |
| Georgia | 0 | 42 | 0.0000 % |
| Guatemala | 0 | 406 | 0.0000 % |
| Kosovo | 0 | 1 | 0.0000 % |
| Cyprus | 0 | 5 | 0.0000 % |
| Albania | 0 | 1 | 0.0000 % |
| Andorra | 0 | 25 | 0.0000 % |
| Paraguay | 0 | 64 | 0.0000 % |
| Zimbabwe | 0 | 1 | 0.0000 % |
| Senegal | 0 | 1 | 0.0000 % |
| Montenegro | 0 | 3 | 0.0000 % |
| Zambia | 0 | 1 | 0.0000 % |
| Ecuador | 0 | 135 | 0.0000 % |
| Palestine | 0 | 2 | 0.0000 % |
| Nepal | 0 | 52 | 0.0000 % |
| Jamaica | 0 | 1 | 0.0000 % |
| Nicaragua | 0 | 1 | 0.0000 % |
| Monaco | 0 | 1 | 0.0000 % |
| Sudan | 0 | 1 | 0.0000 % |
| Angola | 0 | 1 | 0.0000 % |
| Malawi | 0 | 1 | 0.0000 % |
| Haiti | 0 | 1 | 0.0000 % |
| Samoa | 0 | 1 | 0.0000 % |
| Bahrain | 0 | 2 | 0.0000 % |
| Honduras | 0 | 2 | 0.0000 % |
| Syria | 0 | 2 | 0.0000 % |
| Liechtenstein | 0 | 2 | 0.0000 % |
| Suriname | 0 | 4 | 0.0000 % |
| Namibia | 0 | 1 | 0.0000 % |
| Uzbekistan | 0 | 3 | 0.0000 % |
| Oman | 0 | 1 | 0.0000 % |
| Kuwait | 0 | 1 | 0.0000 % |
| Iraq | 0 | 1 | 0.0000 % |
| Dominican Republic | 0 | 301 | 0.0000 % |
| Puerto Rico | 0 | 6 | 0.0000 % |
| Slovakia | 0 | 85 | 0.0000 % |
| Cote d_Ivoire | 0 | 2 | 0.0000 % |
| South Africa | 0 | 521 | 0.0000 % |
| Serbia | 0 | 95 | 0.0000 % |
| Azerbaijan | 0 | 32 | 0.0000 % |
| El Salvador | 0 | 104 | 0.0000 % |
| Cuba | 0 | 6 | 0.0000 % |
| Macau | 0 | 13 | 0.0000 % |
| Lebanon | 0 | 6 | 0.0000 % |
| Sri Lanka | 0 | 6 | 0.0000 % |
| Morocco | 0 | 24 | 0.0000 % |
| Estonia | 0 | 64 | 0.0000 % |
| Nigeria | 0 | 6 | 0.0000 % |
| Belize  | 0 | 1 | 0.0000 % |
| New Zealand | 0 | 287 | 0.0000 % |
| Jordan | 0 | 8 | 0.0000 % |
| Saudi Arabia | 0 | 5 | 0.0000 % |


----------



## obelisk477 (Jun 16, 2017)

Is there a theoretical maximum for the possible number of people who have no nemeses? Too tired to think about it


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 16, 2017)

obelisk477 said:


> Is there a theoretical maximum for the possible number of people who have no nemeses? Too tired to think about it


Define nemeses in your terms


----------



## obelisk477 (Jun 16, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> Define nemeses in your terms



Not my terms; there used to be a calcuator that told you who your nemeses were and everything. But I'm pretty sure it is someone who has competed in at least every event (single and average) that you have, and is better than you at every single one of those singles and averages.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 16, 2017)

obelisk477 said:


> Is there a theoretical maximum for the possible number of people who have no nemeses? Too tired to think about it


I'm pretty sure there is.

If you can only compete in one event, then there is a limit of 33 (18 single + 15 average).
If you can compete in two events, then there is a limit of 1093 (((33+32+31...3+2+1)x2)+33)
If that stands, as you expand the number of events that a person can compete in, the limit should expand also, but it would get really enormous.

Can someone who knows what they are talking about double check me?


----------



## obelisk477 (Jun 16, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> I'm pretty sure there is.
> 
> If you can only compete in one event, then there is a limit of 33 (18 single + 15 average).
> If you can compete in two events, then there is a limit of like (33+(32+31..3+2+1)x2=1093) or something.
> ...



I guess you'd also have to take into account the fact that, if you have an average in anything, you by default have a single, and have therefore competed in at least 'two' events


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 16, 2017)

obelisk477 said:


> I guess you'd also have to take into account the fact that, if you have an average in anything, you by default have a single, and have therefore competed in at least 'two' events


Right... didn't think about that...

Well, my point still stands, there should be a theoretical maximum limit to the number of people with no nemeses.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 16, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> I'm pretty sure there is.
> 
> If you can only compete in one event, then there is a limit of 33 (18 single + 15 average).
> If you can compete in two events, then there is a limit of 1093 (((33+32+31...3+2+1)x2)+33)
> ...


If theres only 2 events there can be as many people as you want with no nemeses

Lets say 100 people

Person 1 is #1 at 3x3 but #100 at 2x2
Person 2 is #2 at 3x3 but #99 at 2x2
...
Person 99 is 99 at 3x3 but 2 at 2x2
Person 100 is 100 at 3x3 but 1 at 2x2

So nobody nemesises anybody and this idea can be extended to infinity.

You can do something similar with any number of events (except 1 ofc)

EDIT: also you can just have everybody be tied at every event so nobody has nemeses


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 16, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> EDIT: also you can just have everybody be tied at every event so nobody has nemeses


I had just thought of this...

On a related note:
How many people have the exact same PBs?
Are there any people like this who have competed in more than one event? More than two events?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 17, 2017)

Rcuber123 said:


> Country | Having sub 10 average | Having average | Ratio |
> |------------------------|---------------|----------------|--------------|
> | Slovenia | 3 | 72 | 4.1667 % |
> | Bulgaria | 1 | 24 | 4.1667 % |
> ...


I meant how many sub-10 solvers, not percentage.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jun 17, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> I meant how many sub-10 solvers, not percentage.


What I posted contains that information


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 17, 2017)

Rcuber123 said:


> What I posted contains that information


Sorry. Thanks!


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 18, 2017)

Rcuber123 said:


> Country | Having sub 10 average | Having average | Ratio |
> |------------------------|---------------|----------------|--------------|
> | Slovenia | 3 | 72 | 4.1667 % |
> | Bulgaria | 1 | 24 | 4.1667 % |
> ...


Usa has so many sub 10 averages but then the ratio is so low. RIP having a bunch of people who average 1 minute who come to a comp once then quit cubing for fidget spinners


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 18, 2017)

http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/2305/competitors/14

Most consistent 6x6 mean?


Also how many people have podiumed all wca events (not necessarily at the same comp)?


----------



## oliviervlcube (Jun 18, 2017)

lol my 2nd round 3x3x3 last 3 solves which were the counting solves are very consistent too 
http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=2289&compid=65


----------



## shadowslice e (Jun 18, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> Usa has so many sub 10 averages but then the ratio is so low. RIP having a bunch of people who average 1 minute who come to a comp once then quit cubing for fidget spinners


Pretty sure that happens in quite a few other countries as well. It's just that with so many people lots doesn't always mean very much. For example north Korea has one of the largest active militaries in the world but really couldn't do much compared to some other smaller militaries.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 19, 2017)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/persons/2015MINJ01

She has a 6x6 mean but no 4x4 or 5x5 results


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 20, 2017)

What is the highest number of "first timers" that attended a single competition. 
I just noticed that thc2017 already has 32 first timers registered.


----------



## Gomorrite (Jun 20, 2017)

SolveThatCube said:


> What is the highest number of "first timers" that attended a single competition.
> I just noticed that thc2017 already has 32 first timers registered.


Perhaps Asian Championship 2016 with 100 first timers?


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 21, 2017)

After nearly reaching 300 competitors in Newmarket this weekend, could somebody redo this stat?



Kit Clement said:


> Spoiler: Largest single day competitions
> 
> 
> 
> ...



edit: I figured out how to run Kit's code. Here's all single day competitions with at least 150 competitors.


Spoiler: Largest Single Day Competitions





```
297 NewmarketOpen2017
290 CSPOpen2017
270 TorontoOpenFall2015
256 NewmarketOpen2016
225 BigAppleSpring2016
215 HoChiMinhWarmUp2017
210 SlowNSteadyWinter2016
191 CalgaryOpenSpring2016
189 SCMUJuhuOpen2015
178 SlowNSteadyFall2016
176 FMCEurope2015
174 HaNoiCubeDay2017
173 SlowNSteadySpring2017
172 NationalCapitalRegion2017
168 FMCAsia2016
168 HongKongCubeDay2017
167 FMCEurope2016
166 PolyhedraOpen2017
165 IIETEC2016
164 MontrealOpenWinter2017
164 TorontoLimitedFall2016
163 SlownSteadyFall2015
162 BeijingSummerOpen2009
160 BerkeleyWinter2016
159 CubeIsGood2016
159 FMCEurope2017
159 NiseiWeek2016
156 BerkeleyFall2016
154 EdmontonLimitedSummer2016
154 ShenYangOpen2011
153 SuzhouOpen2014
152 AlpharettaOpen2016
150 SanFranciscoOpen2009
```


----------



## tx789 (Jun 22, 2017)

SolveThatCube said:


> What is the highest number of "first timers" that attended a single competition.
> I just noticed that thc2017 already has 32 first timers registered.



A ratio would be interesting a comp like NZ Champs 2009 would be high since it was the first comp in Oceania, the first comp in Africa would be a bigger since it had more people. The raw number would be a big comp.


----------



## KAINOS (Jun 22, 2017)

Top 20 competitors in every event (excluding BLD events) based on their average of 10 most recent averages?


----------



## WACWCA (Jun 22, 2017)

https://handynotes.herokuapp.com/jonatanklosko/linksets/wca-statistics
The WCA statistics Facebook group is very interesting if you want to join. Here was some stuff Jonatan had made before


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 24, 2017)

Largest number of people who podiumed at a comp?

I mean the theoretical limit is 54 people but i doubt that will ever happen.


----------



## 1973486 (Jun 24, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> I mean the theoretical limit is 54 people but i doubt that will ever happen.



That doesn't include ties


----------



## Gomorrite (Jun 25, 2017)

Country - number of inhabitants per WCA profile

Andorra - 2899
Norway - 12481
Canada - 12514
Singapore - 12890
Sweden - 13254
Iceland - 13604
Hungary - 13686
New Zealand - 15030
Israel - 16551
Poland - 16786
Denmark - 17081
Liechtenstein - 18908
Uruguay - 19193
Australia - 19461
Hong Kong - 19562
Chile - 19838
Estonia - 19967
Finland - 20934
USA - 21787
Taiwan - 22131
Slovenia - 23727
Latvia - 24573
Peru - 25299
Spain - 25787
Bolivia - 26857
Dominican Republic - 29138
Switzerland - 29850
Belarus - 31143
Malaysia - 33344
Guatemala - 33491
Netherlands - 36923
Monaco - 37550
Ukraine - 38240
Mongolia - 38943
Montenegro - 39149
Macau - 40519
Korea - 40756
Colombia - 41343
Belgium - 43344
Romania - 44807
France - 45323
El Salvador - 48043
Lithuania - 48733
Luxembourg - 49222
Philippines - 50007
Moldova - 53802
Croatia - 55140
Slovakia - 56618
Germany - 56907
Ireland - 61000
Czech Republic - 63729
Austria - 67563
Brazil - 67793
Greece - 78143
Vietnam - 79639
Mexico - 79999
United Kingdom - 81248
Georgia - 84505
Tunisia - 88277
Portugal - 89925
Italy - 92644
Japan - 94371
Venezuela - 98222
Russia - 98725
South Africa - 99152
Bosnia and Herzegovina - 100890
Paraguay - 103786
Cyprus - 106038
Iran - 117465
Ecuador - 118875
Argentina - 129450
China - 131927
Suriname - 135410
Indonesia - 151356
Thailand - 176471
India - 189591
Samoa - 196315
Bulgaria - 253638
Azerbaijan - 288931
Armenia - 298150
Belize - 380010
Algeria - 402588
Turkey - 472948
Nepal - 543881
Lebanon - 598800
Mauritius - 631874
Bahrain - 702450
United Arab Emirates - 779923
Kazakhstan - 856867
Jordan - 901288
Costa Rica - 1222595
Trinidad and Tobago - 1353895
Morocco - 1374164
Kosovo - 1836978
Cuba - 1873167
Macedonia - 2071278
Kuwait - 2091829
Honduras - 2216588
Namibia - 2324388
Palestine - 2408252
Jamaica - 2723246
Albania - 2876591
Sri Lanka - 3533833
Panama - 3814672
Oman - 4573075
Nicaragua - 6262703
Saudi Arabia - 6522528
Uzbekistan - 8030250
Syria - 9453500
Haiti - 11244774
Cote d_ivoire - 11908000
Zimbabwe - 14542235
Afghanistan - 14850000
Pakistan - 15201154
Senegal - 15256346
Zambia - 15933883
Malawi - 18299000
Nigeria - 23979500
Madagascar - 25613000
Bangladesh - 27112167
Angola - 28359634
Iraq - 37883543
Sudan - 42176000
Egypt - 46617900
Tanzania - 5684100

Who knew Andorra was cubing paradise?


----------



## jonek (Jun 25, 2017)

WACWCA said:


> https://handynotes.herokuapp.com/jonatanklosko/linksets/wca-statistics
> The WCA statistics Facebook group is very interesting if you want to join. Here was some stuff Jonatan had made before



Just to clarify, the public URL is https://handynotes.herokuapp.com/shares/N2ph3V

FYI I keep adding links to statistics as I make them.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 25, 2017)

jonek said:


> Just to clarify, the public URL is https://handynotes.herokuapp.com/shares/N2ph3V
> 
> FYI I keep adding links to statistics as I make them.


Can you update- Max participation by year - people with the largest number of comps by year
(or update it after next weekend marking half the year)?
I'm either 1st by 2 or 2nd at this point, not too sure. As well if you can make a ranking for 2017 I'd really appreciate that!


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 27, 2017)

Top 10 most WCA solves? Person and how many solves.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jun 27, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Top 10 most WCA solves? Person and how many solves.



https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#most_solves


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 27, 2017)

Genius4Jesus said:


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#most_solves


Thanks! I didn't know they had it on the statistics page.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 28, 2017)

Averages for all events with lowest worst to best solve differences.
E.g. The difference between My best and worst solves for an official 5x5 average was 2.43


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 28, 2017)

Most consecutive weeks for competing in a row?


----------



## sam596 (Jun 30, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/2305/competitors/14
> 
> Most consistent 6x6 mean?



These are the three most consistent 6x6 means. The one you linked is 4th.



Spoiler



https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/SantiagoOpen2009/results/by_person#2007GUIM01

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/Euro2012/results/by_person#2005AKKE01

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/SlovakianOpen2016/results/by_person#2015SEBE01


----------



## Lid (Jul 2, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> Largest number of people who podiumed at a comp?
> 
> I mean the theoretical limit is 54 people but i doubt that will ever happen.


The following comps have had more than 54 people on the podiums:

```
59   CzechOpen2012
59   Euro2012
59   SwedishChampionship2011
58   WC2009
57   BeijingWinter2012
57   GermanNationals2011
57   HungarianOpen2011
57   USNationals2012
57   WC2011
56   AachenOpen2011
56   CzechOpen2011
56   HelsinkiOpen2011
56   HungarianOpen2012
56   IndonesianChampionship2012
56   IndonesianOpen2011
56   JapanOpen2011
56   PabianiceOpen2010
56   PolishOpen2009
56   USNationals2010
56   USNationals2011
55   AsianChampionship2010
55   AsianChampionship2012
55   AsianChampionship2014
55   CzechOpen2010
55   DanishOpen2010
55   DanishOpen2011
55   DanishOpen2012
55   Euro2010
55   Euro2016
55   HungarianOpen2009
55   HungarianOpen2010
55   NorwegianChampionship2012
55   SwedishCubeDay2009
55   SwedishCubedays2011
55   SwedishOpen2010
55   VargardaOpen2011
```


----------



## cubing4nz (Jul 25, 2017)

Sorry if someone else already asked this but has anyone got a WR/CR/NR single for his/her solve then get another WR/CR/NR single in the same average? E.g. Oliver Tafunai of Samoa has got a 36.95 (NR) for his 1st solve, then got a 27.05 (another NR) for his 2nd.


----------



## shadowslice e (Jul 25, 2017)

Percentage difference in top 100 for both single and average?


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 25, 2017)

Lid said:


> The following comps have had more than 54 people on the podiums:
> 
> ```
> 59   CzechOpen2012
> ...



I think that his question was about unique competitors to podium at a competition. Of course, having 54 podium prizes is rather easy at a large competition with all events, but it would be rare to see those prizes distributed among a large number of people, as he mentioned. (Theoretically, of course, there could be more than 54 unique podium prizes given out!)


----------



## shadowslice e (Aug 13, 2017)

fastest people for each year in WCA id?
eg fastest for 2017xxxxxx etc


----------



## G2013 (Aug 24, 2017)

What about fastest 3BLD single for competitors with DNF mean of 3? Daniel Lin is in the first place and I am second


----------



## jonlin (Aug 28, 2017)

Does someone have the slowest pyraminx averages to podium?

I feel I'm up there somewhere (9.28)


----------



## DGCubes (Aug 28, 2017)

jonlin said:


> Does someone have the slowest pyraminx averages to podium?
> 
> I feel I'm up there somewhere (9.28)



I don't know the slowest of all time, but I don't think a 9.28 would be that high on the list. Looking at old competitions, it was rare for podiums to be even sub-10. I find this one particularly interesting (38.93 average for 3rd place).


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 28, 2017)

jonlin said:


> Does someone have the slowest pyraminx averages to podium?
> 
> I feel I'm up there somewhere (9.28)


I've podiumed with a 10.xx average before, but

https://jonatanklosko.github.io/wca_statistics/worst_result_on_podium


----------



## Malkom (Sep 1, 2017)

Mean of all NRs in every event?


----------



## T1_M0 (Sep 18, 2017)

Most PBs in a competition by a competitor?


----------



## sam596 (Sep 27, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> Largest number of people who podiumed at a comp?
> 
> I mean the theoretical limit is 54 people but i doubt that will ever happen.



Pretty late, but I worked out how to calculate this. Hopefully this looks about right. Top 50 comps ordered by distinct people on podiums.


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 30, 2017)

This comp has a faster winning 4bld time than 3bld time, has this ever happened before?


----------



## Dancing Jules (Oct 31, 2017)

I just found something funny:

Jakob Fiechter from Austria has 79 skewb solves (+ one DNF), ranging from 2.84 (NR) to 7.86 (no. 158 in all Austrian skewb solves, exluding Austrian Open last weekend).

So that means exactly half of the 158 best Austrian skewb results are from him. Futhermore 74 of the top100 Austrian cube results are by him and* 48 (!) of the top50 Austrian skewb results are from him*.

Edit: Even weirder: The top 36 Austrian 6x6 results are by Michael Röhrer (and 56 out of top58). And similarly in 7x7.


----------



## Ronxu (Oct 31, 2017)

Dancing Jules said:


> I just found something funny:
> 
> Jakob Fiechter from Austria has 79 skewb solves (+ one DNF), ranging from 2.84 (NR) to 7.86 (no. 158 in all Austrian skewb solves, exluding Austrian Open last weekend).
> 
> ...


wow so weird


----------



## Underwatercuber (Oct 31, 2017)

Lots of weird things


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Oct 31, 2017)

I don't know how to word this in a good way, but what is the most number of different competitors a single competitor has shared a comp with?


----------



## Shaky Hands (Oct 31, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> I don't know how to word this in a good way, but what is the most number of different competitors a single competitor has shared a comp with?



Prediction: Ron van Bruchem (6636.)


----------



## AlphaSheep (Nov 1, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> I don't know how to word this in a good way, but what is the most number of different competitors a single competitor has shared a comp with?





Shaky Hands said:


> Prediction: Ron van Bruchem (6636.)


When I ran this stat back in March, Ron was 5th. First was Ming Zheng with 7220. I'll run it again when I get a chance because I'm actually curious how it's changed. Some really big comps this year (Worlds, US Nats, China 10th Anniversary) could have made a big impact.


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 1, 2017)

2 ends of a spectrum here,

Which 2 competitors have been to the most competitions together? And how many comps is that?

Which 2 competitions have the largest group of cubers in common? And how many cubers is that?


----------



## Isaac Lai (Nov 1, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> 2 ends of a spectrum here,
> 
> Which 2 competitors have been to the most competitions together? And how many comps is that?


http://ohrndorf.org/wca-stats/stats/comppairs/ this was from 7 June though


----------



## AlphaSheep (Nov 5, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> I don't know how to word this in a good way, but what is the most number of different competitors a single competitor has shared a comp with?



Competitors sorted by number of people they've been to competitions with. The number you want is the first number in the distribution list.

```
1.    2009ZHEN11  Average: 0.946    Distribution: [10024, 71026, 5360, 0, 0, 0]
2.    2009CHAN04  Average: 0.958    Distribution: [7325, 75360, 3725, 0, 0, 0]
3.    2007VALK01  Average: 0.945    Distribution: [7220, 76713, 2477, 0, 0, 0]
4.    2008DONG06  Average: 1.011    Distribution: [6916, 71643, 7851, 0, 0, 0]
5.    2008SEAR01  Average: 0.984    Distribution: [6661, 74492, 5257, 0, 0, 0]
6.    2003BRUC01  Average: 0.954    Distribution: [6636, 77085, 2689, 0, 0, 0]
7.    2005REYN01  Average: 0.965    Distribution: [6635, 76172, 3603, 0, 0, 0]
8.    2009HAYS01  Average: 0.965    Distribution: [6586, 76297, 3527, 0, 0, 0]
9.    2005FLEI01  Average: 0.971    Distribution: [6543, 75804, 4063, 0, 0, 0]
10.    2004CHAN04  Average: 0.973    Distribution: [6498, 75777, 4135, 0, 0, 0]
11.    2009ZEMD01  Average: 0.966    Distribution: [6343, 76626, 3441, 0, 0, 0]
12.    2010WANG53  Average: 1.019    Distribution: [6089, 72613, 7708, 0, 0, 0]
13.    2010CANT02  Average: 0.984    Distribution: [6086, 75655, 4669, 0, 0, 0]
14.    2006KRUE01  Average: 1.034    Distribution: [6001, 71444, 8959, 6, 0, 0]
15.    2009ZHAN53  Average: 0.988    Distribution: [5663, 76108, 4639, 0, 0, 0]
16.    2008RIJK01  Average: 0.969    Distribution: [5638, 77790, 2982, 0, 0, 0]
17.    2005KOCZ01  Average: 0.984    Distribution: [5626, 76513, 4271, 0, 0, 0]
18.    2003BURT01  Average: 1.012    Distribution: [5608, 74157, 6645, 0, 0, 0]
19.    2009DIEC01  Average: 0.997    Distribution: [5516, 75662, 5232, 0, 0, 0]
20.    2008AURO01  Average: 0.99    Distribution: [5404, 76425, 4581, 0, 0, 0]
21.    2007HESS01  Average: 1.085    Distribution: [5388, 68323, 12699, 0, 0, 0]
22.    2008CLEM01  Average: 1.016    Distribution: [5308, 74407, 6695, 0, 0, 0]
23.    2006ARAK01  Average: 0.98    Distribution: [5305, 77494, 3611, 0, 0, 0]
24.    2009HILD01  Average: 1.097    Distribution: [5232, 67528, 13650, 0, 0, 0]
25.    2007HASH01  Average: 0.988    Distribution: [5205, 77004, 4201, 0, 0, 0]
26.    2009OLSO01  Average: 1.024    Distribution: [5195, 73932, 7283, 0, 0, 0]
27.    2008JEWR01  Average: 1.112    Distribution: [5177, 66341, 14892, 0, 0, 0]
28.    2011BANS02  Average: 1.0    Distribution: [5118, 76214, 5078, 0, 0, 0]
29.    2006GARR01  Average: 1.004    Distribution: [5064, 75934, 5412, 0, 0, 0]
30.    2010MALL01  Average: 1.009    Distribution: [5026, 75603, 5781, 0, 0, 0]
31.    2008CHOI04  Average: 0.995    Distribution: [5025, 76829, 4556, 0, 0, 0]
32.    2008MIZU01  Average: 1.017    Distribution: [4977, 75008, 6425, 0, 0, 0]
33.    2007VALL01  Average: 0.997    Distribution: [4948, 76764, 4698, 0, 0, 0]
34.    2011SAKO01  Average: 1.131    Distribution: [4934, 65240, 16206, 30, 0, 0]
35.    2007CHUE01  Average: 1.05    Distribution: [4914, 72280, 9216, 0, 0, 0]
36.    2010BURN01  Average: 1.021    Distribution: [4867, 74847, 6696, 0, 0, 0]
37.    2010ZHAO19  Average: 1.239    Distribution: [4832, 56193, 25328, 57, 0, 0]
38.    2008LIKA01  Average: 1.171    Distribution: [4792, 62073, 19539, 6, 0, 0]
39.    2013FENG02  Average: 1.315    Distribution: [4791, 49666, 31911, 42, 0, 0]
40.    2011DWYE02  Average: 1.141    Distribution: [4788, 64701, 16885, 36, 0, 0]
41.    2012PANJ02  Average: 1.043    Distribution: [4780, 73119, 8511, 0, 0, 0]
42.    2008VIRO01  Average: 1.014    Distribution: [4765, 75629, 6016, 0, 0, 0]
43.    2012CANT01  Average: 1.003    Distribution: [4750, 76684, 4976, 0, 0, 0]
44.    2007GOUL01  Average: 1.006    Distribution: [4723, 76428, 5259, 0, 0, 0]
45.    2007LIME01  Average: 1.021    Distribution: [4715, 75159, 6536, 0, 0, 0]
46.    2013HUAN29  Average: 1.017    Distribution: [4703, 75575, 6132, 0, 0, 0]
47.    2010BENT01  Average: 1.013    Distribution: [4696, 75860, 5854, 0, 0, 0]
48.    2008YOUN02  Average: 1.021    Distribution: [4695, 75221, 6494, 0, 0, 0]
49.    2011WANG33  Average: 1.058    Distribution: [4684, 71992, 9734, 0, 0, 0]
50.    2008COUR01  Average: 1.047    Distribution: [4682, 73013, 8715, 0, 0, 0]
...
86391.    2005JOHA01  Average: 2.57    Distribution: [9, 504, 36858, 48316, 723, 0]
86392.    2012ALFA02  Average: 1.951    Distribution: [9, 6936, 76776, 2689, 0, 0]
86393.    2005ERIC01  Average: 2.57    Distribution: [9, 504, 36858, 48316, 723, 0]
86394.    2013ASRI01  Average: 2.283    Distribution: [9, 2332, 57273, 26752, 44, 0]
86395.    2012LUKA01  Average: 1.951    Distribution: [9, 6936, 76776, 2689, 0, 0]
86396.    2017OEYT01  Average: 1.966    Distribution: [9, 8525, 72297, 5579, 0, 0]
86397.    2013CRON02  Average: 2.002    Distribution: [9, 5474, 75285, 5642, 0, 0]
86398.    2012ISSI01  Average: 1.951    Distribution: [9, 6936, 76776, 2689, 0, 0]
86399.    2005WASS01  Average: 2.57    Distribution: [9, 504, 36858, 48316, 723, 0]
86400.    2010GJOS01  Average: 2.154    Distribution: [9, 2965, 67141, 16289, 6, 0]
86401.    2012EIDR01  Average: 1.951    Distribution: [9, 6936, 76776, 2689, 0, 0]
86402.    2012DOOF01  Average: 1.951    Distribution: [9, 6936, 76776, 2689, 0, 0]
86403.    2017LAWR04  Average: 2.496    Distribution: [8, 1308, 41043, 43890, 161, 0]
86404.    2017POTT03  Average: 2.192    Distribution: [8, 3415, 62975, 19976, 36, 0]
86405.    2017AHME10  Average: 2.496    Distribution: [8, 1308, 41043, 43890, 161, 0]
86406.    2017HUYN02  Average: 2.192    Distribution: [8, 3415, 62975, 19976, 36, 0]
86407.    2016MONZ02  Average: 1.952    Distribution: [6, 6798, 76917, 2689, 0, 0]
86408.    2016VALD03  Average: 1.952    Distribution: [6, 6798, 76917, 2689, 0, 0]
86409.    2016MONZ01  Average: 1.952    Distribution: [6, 6798, 76917, 2689, 0, 0]
86410.    2016GONZ10  Average: 1.952    Distribution: [6, 6798, 76917, 2689, 0, 0]
```


----------



## whatshisbucket (Nov 6, 2017)

Are the subsequent numbers in each distribution the numbers of people with minimal distances of 2, 3, etc. from the competitor in question?


----------



## AlphaSheep (Nov 6, 2017)

whatshisbucket said:


> Are the subsequent numbers in each distribution the numbers of people with minimal distances of 2, 3, etc. from the competitor in question?


Yes, they are.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 15, 2017)

Everyone with a faster 3x3 average than me has a faster single.
Yeah, all 346 of them. Interesting stat.

I'm wondering how many people can say this?


----------



## applezfall (Nov 15, 2017)

how many people with a slower 2x2 average then me have a better single than me (a lot probably)


----------



## GenTheThief (Nov 15, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Everyone with a faster 3x3 average than me has a faster single.
> Yeah, all 346 of them. Interesting stat.
> 
> I'm wondering how many people can say this?


Well, it is a pretty crappy single 

Everyone with a faster 3x3 average than me also has a faster sequence of 5 solves such that the mean of the middle 3 are faster than my average.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 15, 2017)

applezfall said:


> how many people with a slower 2x2 average then me have a better single than me (a lot probably)


*raises hand*
2.80 avg, 1.97 single, so barely on both ends


----------



## thecubingwizard (Nov 16, 2017)

What is the largest magnitude of the absolute value of the difference in World Single ranking and World Average (or mean) ranking for all events, given that the person has results for both single and average in that particular event?


----------



## Dancing Jules (Nov 19, 2017)

thecubingwizard said:


> What is the largest magnitude of the absolute value of the difference in World Single ranking and World Average (or mean) ranking for all events, given that the person has results for both single and average in that particular event?


I just found a good candidate: 2009RUSE01 is #5739 WR 2x2 single (3.08 seconds) and #45843 WR 2x2 average (26.98 seconds).


----------



## Linxiao (Nov 20, 2017)

cubing4nz said:


> Sorry if someone else already asked this but has anyone got a WR/CR/NR single for his/her solve then get another WR/CR/NR single in the same average? E.g. Oliver Tafunai of Samoa has got a 36.95 (NR) for his 1st solve, then got a 27.05 (another NR) for his 2nd.



Just saw this post.
In Shantou Open 2014, Xiao Hu broke the single AsR of skewb at the second attempt, and then tied that score at the fourth attempt.


----------



## James Hake (Nov 27, 2017)

idk if this is the right thread for this, but so far the three people with 5.xx sq1 singles dont have any 6.xx singles


----------



## whatshisbucket (Nov 27, 2017)

James Hake said:


> idk if this is the right thread for this, but so far the three people with 5.xx sq1 singles dont have any 6.xx singles


Charlie has a 6.89.


----------



## James Hake (Nov 28, 2017)

whatshisbucket said:


> Charlie has a 6.89.


ah, i just saw that

in that case, all three got 5s before 6s


----------



## Gomorrite (Dec 6, 2017)

Assuming the number of WCA keeps growing at the same average pace of the last 5 years (2013-2017), around 2052 the whole population of the Earth will be competing!


```
Year   WCA competitors     Earth population   %
2018   51958               7490427640         0,001%
2019   74173               7567402977         0,001%
2020   105885              7643402123         0,001%
2021   151155              7718256830         0,002%
2022   215781              7792021317         0,003%
2023   308036              7864725370         0,004%
2024   439735              7936271554         0,006%
2025   627741              8006580553         0,008%
2026   896128              8075716000         0,011%
2027   1279263             8143729466         0,016%
2028   1826204             8210559895         0,022%
2029   2606986             8276190519         0,031%
2030   3721588             8340606590         0,045%
2031   5312730             8403880343         0,063%
2032   7584155             8466094022         0,090%
2033   10826715            8527246205         0,127%
2034   15455611            8587325154         0,180%
2035   22063564            8646304704         0,255%
2036   31496708            8704239274         0,362%
2037   44962935            8761189197         0,513%
2038   64186566            8817138785         0,728%
2039   91629144            8872066537         1,033%
2040   130804630           8925949679         1,465%
2041   186729359           8978822945         2,080%
2042   266564367           9030723366         2,952%
2043   380532349           9081617002         4,190%
2044   543226654           9131462326         5,949%
2045   775479924           9180225214         8,447%
2046   1107031675          9227935007         11,997%
2047   1580336371          9274616811         17,039%
2048   2255999629          9320232984         24,205%
2049   3220538624          9364750182         34,390%
2050   4597460434          9408141302         48,867%
2051   6563076835          9451733473         69,438%
2052   9369080640          9495527626         98,668%
```


----------



## Underwatercuber (Dec 6, 2017)

Gomorrite said:


> Assuming the number of WCA keeps growing at the same average pace of the last 5 years (2013-2017), around 2052 the whole population of the Earth will be competing!
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Does this take into account that the earth population will be growing as well?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 6, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> Does this take into account that the earth population will be growing as well?


Yes, the numbers clearly show that is taken into account.


----------



## Gomorrite (Dec 6, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> Does this take into account that the earth population will be growing as well?


Yes, I used the projection by United States Census Bureau.


----------



## Kit Clement (Dec 6, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> Does this take into account that the earth population will be growing as well?



Of all the things to consider that this projection did not take into account, you're concerned about the one thing that was taken into account.


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 7, 2017)

List of top 100 fastest people in OH average who never had a podium? Or a 4th place?

List of top 100 fastest people in 3x3 with only 1 average?
List of top 100 fastest people in 3x3 with only 1 competition?

List of top 100 fastest people in 3x3 with only 1 average and a DNF as the slowest solve?


----------



## 1973486 (Dec 7, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> List of top 100 fastest people in OH average who never had a podium? Or a 4th place?



https://cubingchina.com/results/statistics/podium-missers?event=333oh&region=World


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Dec 7, 2017)

Here's a silly one: what's the most number of events that someone has podiumed in the first time they competed in it? For example, I have 5 since I made podium the first time I did each BLD event and FMC. It's a little dumb because depending on what the first competition was the difficulty of podium varies a lot.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Dec 7, 2017)

Kit Clement said:


> Of all the things to consider that this projection did not take into account, you're concerned about the one thing that was taken into account.


Yup


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 7, 2017)

1973486 said:


> https://cubingchina.com/results/statistics/podium-missers?event=333oh&region=World


Ah, I knew about the uncrowned-kings, I didn't know that they also had podium missing. Thanks!

Also, I thought I would rank lower than 72nd :confused:


----------



## Dancing Jules (Dec 7, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> Does this take into account that the earth population will be growing as well?


Yes, it does. It estimates world population as almost 9.5 billion in 2052


----------



## sam596 (Dec 12, 2017)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Here's a silly one: what's the most number of events that someone has podiumed in the first time they competed in it? For example, I have 5 since I made podium the first time I did each BLD event and FMC. It's a little dumb because depending on what the first competition was the difficulty of podium varies a lot.



Who'd ya think?  Here are all with 10 events or more.



Spoiler



2011CHAP01 15
2009ZEMD01 15
2007YUNQ01 14
2008ASIS01 12
2003POCH01 12
2007CINO01 12
2004KRIG01 12
2015BOUS02 12
2015RAML01 11
2007NAKA03 11
2009MACA01 11
2007RUIZ01 10
2015TELL01 10
2013BRIT01 10
2012RUPE01 10
2013NELS01 10
2015FAGU01 10
2013VALD02 10
2007SUNT01 10
2015MEDE01 10
2012FINO02 10
2017SIDD03 10
2012MCNE01 10
2008YOUN02 10
2013TREJ01 10
2008LAMH01 10
2012ROQU01 10
2010HUNT02 10
2007GUIM01 10


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 18, 2017)

How many people have podiumed all events (events that are no longer events are excluded) at least once?

How many people have won all events at least once?


----------



## 1973486 (Dec 18, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> How many people have won all events at least once?



http://hem.bredband.net/_zlv_/rubiks/stats/wca_win_events.html


----------



## Dancing Jules (Dec 19, 2017)

sam596 said:


> Who'd ya think?  Here are all with 10 events or more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Out of those 15, Feliks won 11. Also besides those 15, there's also 4BLD and 5BLD in which he got 1st and 2nd place respectively with a DNF for each.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 26, 2017)

Who has the most number of comps and yet has a "comp nemesis", ie someone else has been to every comp they've ever been to?


----------



## sam596 (Dec 28, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> Who has the most number of comps and yet has a "comp nemesis", ie someone else has been to every comp they've ever been to?



Not what you asked, but these are the two people who have been to the most competitions together, and have never been to a competition without each other... *(39)*

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/persons/2007HUGH03
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/persons/2007HUGH04


----------



## kirtpro (Dec 30, 2017)

On page 191, Keaton asked Who was the highest ranked without any record of any kind.
Faz said me at 11th place 3x3 single.
Is this/(still) true?


----------



## whatshisbucket (Dec 30, 2017)

kirtpro said:


> On page 191, Keaton asked Who was the highest ranked without any record of any kind.
> Faz said me at 11th place 3x3 single.
> Is this/(still) true?



The person with the highest ranked 3x3 single and no record of any kind is Dana at 20th.
The highest sum of average ranks without any record is Mitchell Lane at 28th.
The highest ranked at anything without a record is Kamil Przybylski, ranked 3rd in the world at MultiBLD.


----------



## kirtpro (Dec 30, 2017)

whatshisbucket said:


> The person with the highest ranked 3x3 single and no record of any kind is Dana at 20th.


^I'm sure your post means Right Now Currently 3x3 single

Thank you for your input. I meant to ask for /all time/ highest ranking sorry.
Eg has anyone gotten top 10 3x3 single no records IE beating my 11th


----------



## sam596 (Jan 1, 2018)

guysensei1 said:


> How many people have podiumed all events (events that are no longer events are excluded) at least once?
> 
> How many people have won all events at least once?



Podiumed: 21.

Won: 8.


----------



## Thom S. (Jan 3, 2018)

What is the highest amount of unsolved cubes anyone had in MBLD?
I know about Iggys 4/25 (21) from Page 232 and Maskows 125/150 (25) but is there more?


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 3, 2018)

Thom S. said:


> What is the highest amount of unsolved cubes anyone had in MBLD?
> I know about Iggys 4/25 (21) from Page 232 and Maskows 125/150 (25) but is there more?


125/150 was not official so it shouldn't count.

I know @kake123 had like a 1/20 or 2/20 official before.


----------



## sam596 (Jan 4, 2018)

Thom S. said:


> What is the highest amount of unsolved cubes anyone had in MBLD?
> I know about Iggys 4/25 (21) from Page 232 and Maskows 125/150 (25) but is there more?



WCA doesn't store MBLD results with less than 0 points, so this is more of a trivia question to see if anyone happens to know the answer.


----------



## Thom S. (Jan 4, 2018)

sam596 said:


> this is more of a trivia question to see if anyone happens to know the answer.



I meam, this is what this thread is about, right?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 4, 2018)

Thom S. said:


> I meam, this is what this thread is about, right?


Most of the requests on this thread have been things that could be calculated with some crunching of the official database. But I think this sort of thing is also a reasonable use of this thread.


----------



## kake123 (Jan 9, 2018)

guysensei1 said:


> 125/150 was not official so it shouldn't count.
> 
> I know @kake123 had like a 1/20 or 2/20 official before.


Its more like 3/20, but yeah probably one of the highest unsolved cubes in official MBLD


----------



## Cale S (Jan 9, 2018)

Thom S. said:


> What is the highest amount of unsolved cubes anyone had in MBLD?
> I know about Iggys 4/25 (21) from Page 232 and Maskows 125/150 (25) but is there more?



Tom has like 2/42 official or something


----------



## Roman (Jan 27, 2018)

First ever cubing competition in the entire Krasnoyarskij Kraj area lead to a case when we have 10 times more first-timers than the competitors with the WCA IDs.
No comps in here were hurting my feelings all this time because this is my homeland 
Edit: still no comps in Sakha which area is 3 million square kilometers (1/5 of Russia)


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jan 28, 2018)

Longest DNF streak for 3BLD officially?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 29, 2018)

Person who has the most WRs? And World championship podiums? and sum of both? (besides Feliks)


----------



## teboecubes (Jan 30, 2018)

WRs: Max Park (3)
Championship: Erik Akkersdijk / Chris Hardwick (8)
Sum: Erik Akkersdijk / Chris Hardwick (8)

I think those are all right.

And compare that to Feliks, who has 8 WRs and 25 WC podiums


----------



## 1973486 (Jan 30, 2018)

Kevin has 9 podiums. I would have thought he meant all-time WRs but he didn't specify.


----------



## whatshisbucket (Jan 30, 2018)

all listed excludes feliks
Number of different events with world records: 7 by Mátyás Kuti (5 by him, Dan Cohen, Erik Akkersdijk, and Max Park if you exclude Magic and Master Magic).
Speaking of Mátyás Kuti,


FastCubeMaster said:


> Longest DNF streak for 3BLD officially?


He did 33 3BLD attempts without a success. EDIT: see below
Most total world records is Erik Akkersdijk with a measly 33.
I think the most number of WC podiums is 8.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 30, 2018)

whatshisbucket said:


> He did 33 3BLD attempts without a success.


Actually, no - most of those were successful but disqualified.

I didn't do a search for who has the most successive BLD attempts without a success, but I do remember that Bruce Norskog missed his first 27 attempts before finally getting a success. And his first success was 9:59.43, at a competition that had a hard cutoff at 10 minutes!!!


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jan 30, 2018)

whatshisbucket said:


> Speaking of Mátyás Kuti,
> He did 33 3BLD attempts without a success.


Mátyás Kuti actually had a 100% success rate. Its the reason for his perfect accuracy that led to the regulations requiring a board between the competitor and the cube in addition to a blindfold.

Marcin Zalewski also has a long streak of DNFs, that weren't all legitimate DNFs.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 30, 2018)

1973486 said:


> Kevin has 9 podiums. I would have thought he meant all-time WRs but he didn't specify.


I meant WRs, not WRs in most events.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jan 31, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> I meant WRs, not WRs in most events.


It's not clear what you mean by WRs. Does Feliks have 8 WRs or does he have 117 WRs.


----------



## Niksson (Jan 31, 2018)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Longest DNF streak for 3BLD officially?


The longest I've seen is one of Serhii Koksharov - 57 and still counting.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jan 31, 2018)

Niksson said:


> The longest I've seen is one of Serhii Koksharov - 57 and still counting.


Those are successes?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 31, 2018)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Those are successes?


57 consecutive DNFs.


----------



## Niksson (Jan 31, 2018)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Those are successes?


Well, nope. All his official 3bld attempts are DNFs. But I didn't count DNSes so can it be accepted as a streak? Or did you mean a pure DNF streak with no DNSes in-between?


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jan 31, 2018)

Mike Hughey said:


> 57 consecutive DNFs.


Oh right sorry for some reason the first time I tried to click on the guy it led me to another who had a lot of 3BLD successes. I don’t even know how it happened


----------



## whatshisbucket (Feb 1, 2018)

Who has the most consecutive 3BLD DNFs after having at least one success?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Feb 2, 2018)

Takao Hasimato has only competided in mega, squan, magic, and master magic.

That got me wondering, how many people have only competed in non-cubic events? (having competed in anything except 2-7, OH, BLD, FMC, WF, and Multi)


----------



## Gomorrite (Feb 4, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> Takao Hasimato has only competided in mega, squan, magic, and master magic.


It is impressive to see that he attended 103 competitions and didn't even care to solve a 3x3 in a single one of them. Since 2014 he dropped Megaminx and is doing Square-1 exclusively.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 4, 2018)

Takao is a great guy. I've been to a lot of competitions with him, a number of years ago. For a while there, he would travel almost anywhere in the USA that held square-1. And he's the first person I know to have solved a square-1 BLD; he did it speedBLD style, in less than 15 minutes!


----------



## xyzzy (Mar 1, 2018)

Just noticed that I'm currently WR777 for 7×7×7 mean. A weird coincidence!


----------



## Hazel (Mar 23, 2018)

Has anybody known to be lgbt+ ever made it to 3x3 finals in US nationals?


----------



## Loser (Mar 29, 2018)

Just noticing that mark boyanowski competed in 2017 more in mbld than 3*3. This is also true so far in 2018.


----------



## asacuber (Mar 30, 2018)

cubers who don't have six degrees/longest six degrees?


----------



## asacuber (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## bubbagrub (Mar 30, 2018)

asacuber said:


> View attachment 8988



In last year's FMC in the Cubing World Championship, I also got 32, 32, 32 for an average of 32, and came 32nd...


----------



## Loser (Mar 30, 2018)

Cubers who have more than one person in between them and Ron van Bruchem?


----------



## Hazel (Mar 30, 2018)

This is more of a forum stats question:
Which banned member on this forum has had the most posts before being banned?


----------



## asacuber (Mar 31, 2018)

Aerma said:


> This is more of a forum stats question:
> Which banned member on this forum has had the most posts before being banned?


idk, maybe ben


----------



## CubingRF (Mar 31, 2018)

huh


----------



## asacuber (Apr 8, 2018)

Apparently @Tao Yu nemesises more people than Martin Vaedele Edgal in Europe?


----------



## bubbagrub (Apr 8, 2018)

asacuber said:


> Apparently @Tao Yu nemesises more people than Martin Vaedele Edgal in Europe?


If you're basing that on Nemesizer, it looks like there's a bug whereby it gets confused between China and Ireland for Tao. Martin's results should be right, but I think Tao's are wrong... I'll take a look later and see if I can fix that.


----------



## Tao Yu (Apr 9, 2018)

Got me excited for a second haha. Not surprised that it's not the case though.


----------



## Gomorrite (May 26, 2018)

1000 people have now achieved a sub-10 average!


----------



## asacuber (Jun 4, 2018)

Best podium stats(updated)


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 18, 2018)

Gomorrite said:


> It is impressive to see that he attended 103 competitions and didn't even care to solve a 3x3 in a single one of them. Since 2014 he dropped Megaminx and is doing Square-1 exclusively.


I know your post is a little old, but as I was looking at the WCA website I came across the results from Yucheng Chen and your post reminded of his results, in which he has been to 42 competition with no 3x3 result: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/persons/2015CHEN49


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 19, 2018)

Aerma said:


> Has anybody known to be lgbt+ ever made it to 3x3 finals in US nationals?


Cubing doesn't discriminate. lgbt+ or straight, you probably won't make it into the 3x3x3 finals in US nationals unless you practice a *whole *lot which is not influenced by your orientation/gender 
I am also pretty sure this isn't registered in anyplace where we get stats from.

If there is anyone in particular that you liked from the 3x3x3 finals in US nationals but that would need to be lgbt+ for the two of you to have a chance, I would suggest to contact them in private 

Checks history, , I made it to the B Final in US Open 2007...close enough


----------



## Hazel (Sep 19, 2018)

AvGalen said:


> Cubing doesn't discriminate. lgbt+ or straight, you probably won't make it into the 3x3x3 finals in US nationals unless you practice a *whole *lot which is not influenced by your orientation/gender
> I am also pretty sure this isn't registered in anyplace where we get stats from.
> 
> If there is anyone in particular that you liked from the 3x3x3 finals in US nationals but that would need to be lgbt+ for the two of you to have a chance, I would suggest to contact them in private
> ...


I know cubing doesn't discriminate, I just think it would be fun if I was the first one


----------



## Gomorrite (Sep 22, 2018)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/persons/2015MAGA02

This guy has the fastest first solve when participating for the first time in 3x3 with 7.52. Now, more than 3 years and 110 solves later, it is still his best solve.

Source: https://jonatanklosko.github.io/wca_statistics/best_first_single


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 24, 2018)

Aerma said:


> I know cubing doesn't discriminate, I just think it would be fun if I was the first one


I still have no idea who you really are because you haven't linked your WCA profile. So I don't even know if you already managed to do this or if you are dreaming out loud . The wonders of online identities.
...and now that we are on the topic, <investigator mode>I am 100% sure you are hiding your real identity, but in a predictable way. If we reverse your name and location they become "who are you" *AM*rea and "where are you" *IN*wem". So that explains 40% already. The other 60% might look random, but is of course an abbreviation like "Really Extra Attractive/Annoying/Anxious/Alien" and "Western-Europe, Monaco"</investigator mode>

It would be kind of sad if after all these year and podiums you would be the first/only one. Depending on where you get your statistics from LGTB+ would be about 1/16 (general) or 1/10 (young people, like cubers). So statistically speaking you would expect some "matches" by now. Still not sure why anyone would be looking for a link to sexual orientation and location-based-cubing-results except for the <insert-dad-joke>common factor of orientation</insert-dad-joke>


----------



## Hazel (Sep 24, 2018)

AvGalen said:


> I still have no idea who you really are because you haven't linked your WCA profile. So I don't even know if you already managed to do this or if you are dreaming out loud . The wonders of online identities.
> ...and now that we are on the topic, <investigator mode>I am 100% sure you are hiding your real identity, but in a predictable way. If we reverse your name and location they become "who are you" *AM*rea and "where are you" *IN*wem". So that explains 40% already. The other 60% might look random, but is of course an abbreviation like "Really Extra Attractive/Annoying/Anxious/Alien" and "Western-Europe, Monaco"</investigator mode>
> 
> It would be kind of sad if after all these year and podiums you would be the first/only one. Depending on where you get your statistics from LGTB+ would be about 1/16 (general) or 1/10 (young people, like cubers). So statistically speaking you would expect some "matches" by now. Still not sure why anyone would be looking for a link to sexual orientation and location-based-cubing-results except for the <insert-dad-joke>common factor of orientation</insert-dad-joke>


Woah there! Mewni is the name of a dimension in a cartoon I like, and my username has very little meaning (and it certainly isn't an acronym!). I am just dreaming out loud, I'm barely sub-12 XD It's very improbable that every US Nationalist has been cisgender/heterosexual, you're right...


----------



## Kit Clement (Sep 25, 2018)

Stefan said:


> ```
> males        females
> mean of best average:  39.17        1:06.65
> number:                12782           1411
> ...



Wanted to re-do this analysis from 2012 for a point of comparison.


```
males          females
mean of best average:  36.01            58.93
number:                92086             9418
with sub20 average:    25980 (28.2%)      983 (10.4%)
with sub15 average:    11408 (12.4%)      377 (4.0%)
with sub10 average:     1123 (1.22%)       28 (0.3%)

sub15 among sub20:      43.9%           38.4%
sub10 among sub15:       9.8%            7.4%
```


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 25, 2018)

Kit Clement said:


> Wanted to re-do this analysis from 2012 for a point of comparison.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Those are amazing stats. Not only showing the absolute amounts of competitors having gone way up, but the level of all cubers has gone up even more. Literally every stat in their shows a big improvement.

I really wish this statistic could be shown in 2, 4 or 5 year increments on the official WCA page for every puzzle!


----------



## Gomorrite (Oct 5, 2018)

Gomorrite said:


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/persons/2015MAGA02
> 
> This guy has the fastest first solve when participating for the first time in 3x3 with 7.52. Now, more than 3 years and 110 solves later, it is still his best solve.
> 
> Source: https://jonatanklosko.github.io/wca_statistics/best_first_single


And one week after my comment, he finally broke his PB. Now it's 6.65 (WR283)


----------



## Gomorrite (Nov 12, 2018)

Two record weeks are coming!

https://jonatanklosko.github.io/wca_statistics/competitions_count_by_week


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Feb 15, 2019)

Has anyone else noticed that the cube in the WCA logo has the wrong color scheme?


----------



## weatherman223 (Feb 16, 2019)

Can anyone find the most common first 4 letters of WCA IDs? (Biggest mode in database)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 16, 2019)

PingPongCuber said:


> Has anyone else noticed that the cube in the WCA logo has the wrong color scheme?


You're absolutely right - the red and yellow should be swapped. 


Spoiler



Well, at least, that would make it match my color scheme.



Actually, their logo matches perfectly my original 1981 Rubik's cubes, so I'd say their logo is right, and your color scheme is wrong.  (and, for that matter, so is mine)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 16, 2019)

weatherman223 said:


> Can anyone find the most common first 4 letters of WCA IDs? (Biggest mode in database)


I did this query against my copy of the database export from the beginning of this year; it's not up to date, but it should be close:

select substr(id, 5, 4), count(substr(id, 5, 4)) from Persons group by substring(id, 5, 4) order by count(substr(id, 5, 4)) desc;

'WANG', '879'
'CHEN', '839'
'ZHAN', '791'
'YANG', '525'
'HUAN', '481'
'MART', '450'
'SILV', '414'
'SANT', '384'
'ZHAO', '382'
'CHAN', '352'

In case you're wondering, this one is at #65:
'MILL', '119'


----------



## asacuber (Feb 16, 2019)

the last weekend when there was no comp?


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Feb 17, 2019)

Anyone know the worst official solve on 3x3? How about 2x2?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 18, 2019)

PingPongCuber said:


> Anyone know the worst official solve on 3x3? How about 2x2?


Not counting DNFs, of course; this is from the end of last year - I really need to download the latest export. But here it is as of end of last year:

3x3x3: 15:08.00 Isabella Petri (2010PETR02), SESC Santos 2010
2x2x2: 11:24.00 Jimeng Guo (郭冀蒙) (2016GUOJ02), Tangshan Open 2017

Query I used:
select competitionId, personId, personName, greatest(value1, value2, value3, value4, value5) from Results where eventId = '333' order by greatest(value1, value2, value3, value4, value5) desc;

For 3x3x3, my wife has 3 of the top 1000 worst singles, and for 2x2x2, my youngest daughter has one of the top 100 worst singles.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Feb 18, 2019)

Wow! 3x3 was about what I was expecting, but 2x2 is just crazy! How did they deal with the timers after 10 minutes? I dont think they would have used a stopwatch as a backup for 2x2.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 18, 2019)

PingPongCuber said:


> Wow! 3x3 was about what I was expecting, but 2x2 is just crazy! How did they deal with the timers after 10 minutes? I dont think they would have used a stopwatch as a backup for 2x2.


That is an interesting question. He was actually already at the time a very decent solver. It's possible it could be a typo that was never caught, or maybe it was something special - an attempt to solve it BLD or some other special way, so they had a stopwatch backup especially for that solve, or maybe they synchronized a stopwatch with the stackmat when he had a problem, like popping it. It would be nice to know the story - perhaps a current delegate reading this could check the competition delegate report and see if this solve was mentioned.


----------



## Ronxu (Feb 18, 2019)

Mike Hughey said:


> perhaps a current delegate reading this could check the competition delegate report and see if this solve was mentioned.


nope


----------



## SM cubing (Feb 18, 2019)

Mike Hughey said:


> Not counting DNFs, of course; this is from the end of last year - I really need to download the latest export. But here it is as of end of last year:
> 
> 3x3x3: 15:08.00 Isabella Petri (2010PETR02), SESC Santos 2010
> 2x2x2: 11:24.00 Jimeng Guo (郭冀蒙) (2016GUOJ02), Tangshan Open 2017
> ...


You seem pleased at your family’s misfortune my dude


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 18, 2019)

Ronxu said:


> nope


Wow, makes it seem like there's a good chance it's a typo, then.



SM cubing said:


> You seem pleased at your family’s misfortune my dude


It wasn't really misfortune; for them, at the time, they were pretty decent results. A successful solve is still a successful solve.


----------



## BenBergen (Mar 4, 2019)

Fun fact - the last world record was set 43 days ago on January 19. This is the longest world record drought since December 2014 - February 2015 when there were no world records for 70 days.


----------



## Gomorrite (Mar 4, 2019)

I suppose these record droughts will become increasingly common over the next years.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Mar 4, 2019)

BenBergen said:


> Fun fact - the last world record was set 43 days ago on January 19. This is the longest world record drought since December 2014 - February 2015 when there were no world records for 70 days.


True, but we have a decent amount of NaRs and CRs.


----------



## asacuber (Mar 5, 2019)

asacuber said:


> the last weekend when there was no comp?


----------



## asacuber (Mar 16, 2019)

https://sam596.github.io/WCA-Stats/currentao12/222.html

I think there's something wrong here lol


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 20, 2019)

I do not know if someone else has pointed this out before or not, but I just realized that there are 2 Ishaan Agrawal's in the WCA database of registered competitors: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/persons?page=1&region=all&search=Ishaan+Agrawal


----------



## AbsoRuud (Mar 21, 2019)

cubeshepherd said:


> I do not know if someone else has pointed this out before or not, but I just realized that there are 2 Ishaan Agrawal's in the WCA database of registered competitors: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/persons?page=1&region=all&search=Ishaan+Agrawal


And yet there is only one John Smith.


----------



## weatherman223 (Apr 8, 2019)

World record for most PRs set by an individual in one comp? I’m gonna try to break this at my next comp haha.


----------



## joshsailscga (Apr 8, 2019)

weatherman223 said:


> World record for most PRs set by an individual in one comp? I’m gonna try to break this at my next comp haha.



I'd be willing to bet someone has done all (or most) events at their first comp.


----------



## Loser (Apr 10, 2019)

https://cubingchina.com/results/person/2018LIUL05

first comp is 31


----------



## Gomorrite (Apr 11, 2019)

Loser said:


> https://cubingchina.com/results/person/2018LIUL05
> 
> first comp is 31


What does this mean?


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 11, 2019)

Gomorrite said:


> What does this mean?


It was replying to this post.



weatherman223 said:


> World record for most PRs set by an individual in one comp? I’m gonna try to break this at my next comp haha.



Lichao Liu achieved 31 PRs in one competition, as it was his first competition. The op had asked what was the largest number of PRs at one competition.


----------



## Loser (Apr 12, 2019)

someone else in china got one comp silver and got 34 iirc as well


----------



## asacuber (Apr 21, 2019)

huh


----------



## Loser (Apr 21, 2019)

asacuber said:


> huh


Yeah I got a few questions about the legality and ethics of that


----------



## whatshisbucket (Apr 21, 2019)

How many people (like me) have both a 4x4 average and a Megaminx average, but their PB Mega average is faster?


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 21, 2019)

whatshisbucket said:


> How many people (like me) have both a 4x4 average and a Megaminx average, but their PB Mega average is faster?


Me!

No idea, but I would guess a fair number of people.


----------



## whatshisbucket (Apr 21, 2019)

Hm I remembered how to use python correctly. There are 120 people faster at megaminx than 4x4, roughly what I expected. 

After finding this I checked a few more ridiculous comparisons: 
There are 9 people faster at 7x7x7 than megaminx.
There are 7 people (including 2013FENG02) faster at 7x7x7 than 6x6x6.
There are 2 people (2010RUBI01, 2012SANC01) faster at 6x6x6 than 5x5x5.
There are 6 people faster at 5x5x5 than 4x4x4.
There are 3 people (2012CAMP03, 2007KOLL01, 2014RAME03) faster at feet than OH.
There are 2 people (2012REYE04, 2010AGUI03) faster at 5x5x5 than OH.
There is 1 person (2019KAZY01) faster at OH than 2x2x2.
There are 2 people (2011SILV05, 2015OHHA01) faster at feet than skewb.
There are 2 people (2017PHUO01, 2018KHLI01) faster at 4x4x4 than pyraminx.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 22, 2019)

whatshisbucket said:


> Hm I remembered how to use python correctly. There are 120 people faster at megaminx than 4x4, roughly what I expected.
> 
> After finding this I checked a few more ridiculous comparisons:
> There are 9 people faster at 7x7x7 than megaminx.
> ...


hahahah that made my day


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 22, 2019)

whatshisbucket said:


> Hm I remembered how to use python correctly. There are 120 people faster at megaminx than 4x4, roughly what I expected.
> 
> After finding this I checked a few more ridiculous comparisons:
> There are 9 people faster at 7x7x7 than megaminx.
> ...



One of my major cubing goals is to be faster in OH than both my skewb and pyraminx results (8.2 single and 12.9 average).


----------



## theos (May 27, 2019)

In my last comp I was a judge for a first-timer who was only there for 5x5. For each event X, can we see for how many people that X is the only event they've ever competed in?


----------



## theos (Jun 2, 2019)

theos said:


> For each event X, can we see for how many people that X is the only event they've ever competed in?




```
3x3x3 Cube: 36959
2x2x2 Cube: 1578
Pyraminx: 1401
Skewb: 145
4x4x4 Cube: 102
3x3x3 One-Handed: 62
3x3x3 Blindfolded: 50
Megaminx: 46
Clock: 42
Square-1: 25
3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 21
5x5x5 Cube: 18
7x7x7 Cube: 4 (2018GYAN01, 2019POLI04, 2010MARI01, 2016ORBA01)
6x6x6 Cube: 2 (2018LIUX24, 2016FERN17)
3x3x3 With Feet: 1 (2005ARNO01)
3x3x3 Multi-Blind: 1 (2015KHOK02)
4x4x4 Blindfolded: 0
5x5x5 Blindfolded: 0
```

(Based on individual PB singles, so excludes events that competitors have only ever DNFed.)


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 13, 2019)

I found this pretty interesting:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/7hqhhm

Could someone generate an updated time standards for cubing based on wca statistics?


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jul 17, 2019)

I would not be surprised if this has already been asked, but if what is the average time it takes to do each event, out of all of the solves in the WCA database.


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Jul 18, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> I found this pretty interesting:
> 
> 
> __
> ...



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1knotj8Y9U-OnLyPgLxCpzD88T0qhGxqA1aj72rjTSRA/edit?usp=sharing
I'm in the process of creating this and will update occasionally.

Based on kinch score (75 for A, 63 for AA, 51 for B... with 39, 27, and 15)


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 18, 2019)

Zeke Mackay said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1knotj8Y9U-OnLyPgLxCpzD88T0qhGxqA1aj72rjTSRA/edit?usp=sharing
> I'm in the process of creating this and will update occasionally.
> 
> Based on kinch score (75 for A, 63 for AA, 51 for B... with 39, 27, and 15)


Thanks for the time put into this
Don't you think the ranks should reflect the top1, top10, top100, top1000 etc of all cubers in each event?
People are much faster than 7.58sec on 3x3 these days for example

Top 6 cubers were sub7 on worlds 3x3 final. That should serve as a basis


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Jul 18, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> People are much faster than 7.58sec on 3x3 these days for example



The reason I compared against the WR as opposed to rankings is because someone should be compared against the current limit of the event's speed, as opposed to being compared against how other people do.


----------



## Angry_Mob (Jul 18, 2019)

What is the fastest slowest (non-counting) solve in an average?


----------



## theos (Jul 18, 2019)

Angry_Mob said:


> What is the fastest slowest (non-counting) solve in an average?



Max Park in the 2nd round of Las Vegas Spring 2018 got a (then) NAR average with: (6.37), 5.77, (5.54), 6.17, 6.02. The non-counting 6.37 is the fastest slowest solve of a 3x3 average of 5.

Top 10 fastest slowest solves for 3x3

```
6.37 - Max Park @ LasVegasSpring2018
6.38 - Max Park @ WC2019
6.42 - Max Park @ BayAreaSpeedcubin152019
6.49 - Feliks Zemdegs @ CanberraAutumn2018
6.49 - Max Park @ NewJersey2018
6.51 - Feliks Zemdegs @ SnoCoSummer2018
6.53 - Max Park @ ABCD2018
6.60 - Max Park @ WesternChampionship2018
6.61 - Philipp Weyer @ VorarlbergOpen2019
6.62 - Max Park @ TheLastFrontierOpen2019
```


----------



## Angry_Mob (Jul 18, 2019)

theos said:


> Top 10 fastest slowest solves for 3x3
> 
> ```
> 6.37 - Max Park @ LasVegasSpring2018
> ...




Wow! I didn't expect it to be that low. 
Can you find the numbers for other events?


----------



## theos (Jul 18, 2019)

Angry_Mob said:


> Wow! I didn't expect it to be that low.
> Can you find the numbers for other events?




```
2x2x2 Cube
1.51 - 2013GERH01 @ MunichOpen2017
1.62 - 2014CHAN23 @ BayAreaSpeedcubin92016
1.63 - 2014CZAP01 @ PolishNationals2017

3x3x3 Cube
6.37 - 2012PARK03 @ LasVegasSpring2018
6.38 - 2012PARK03 @ WC2019
6.42 - 2012PARK03 @ BayAreaSpeedcubin152019

4x4x4 Cube
23.03 - 2012PARK03 @ AsianChampionship2018
23.13 - 2012PARK03 @ AnaheimQualifier2019
23.66 - 2012PARK03 @ WarmUpSydney2019

5x5x5 Cube
42.31 - 2012PARK03 @ WC2019
42.65 - 2012PARK03 @ WesternChampionship2019
43.34 - 2012PARK03 @ AsianChampionship2018

6x6x6 Cube
1:18.45 - 2012PARK03 @ WestCoastCubingTourCupertino2018
1:21.23 - 2012PARK03 @ Skillcon2018
1:21.54 - 2012PARK03 @ AsianChampionship2018

7x7x7 Cube
1:53.97 - 2012PARK03 @ CubeChella2018
1:55.33 - 2012PARK03 @ WC2019
2:00.04 - 2012PARK03 @ AnaheimQualifier2019

3x3x3 One-Handed
10.52 - 2012PARK03 @ WC2019
10.64 - 2012PARK03 @ WCCTReno2018
10.70 - 2012PARK03 @ SacCubingIII2018

3x3x3 With Feet
25.26 - 2015ROSE01 @ Euro2018
26.04 - 2015ROSE01 @ NorthernNeckWinter2019
26.08 - 2015ROSE01 @ BUWinter2019

3x3x3 Blindfolded
19.33 - 2015HILL09 @ WarmUpSydney2019
19.45 - 2015HILL09 @ YakimaValleyCubingSpring2019
20.71 - 2015HILL09 @ WC2019

4x4x4 Blindfolded
1:37.10 - 2016CHAP04 @ WC2019
1:39.31 - 2013LINK01 @ HangzhouOpen2018
1:45.49 - 2013LINK01 @ WeihaiOpen2019

5x5x5 Blindfolded
3:34.16 - 2016CHAP04 @ WarmUpCanberra2019
4:04.86 - 2013LINK01 @ SingaporeChampionship2018
4:34.93 - 2013LINK01 @ BeijingOpen2017

Pyraminx
2.30 - 2016KOLA02 @ GrudziadzOpen2019
2.42 - 2010BRAD01 @ PrincetonFall2016
2.45 - 2016KOLA02 @ GLSFinal2017

Megaminx
34.25 - 2013HUAN30 @ SouthAmericanChampionship2018
35.02 - 2013HUAN30 @ FIGHTPeru2018
35.56 - 2013HUAN30 @ Euro2018

Skewb
2.46 - 2013BURL01 @ PolishChampionship2018
2.53 - 2015BAIL04 @ Euro2018
2.55 - 2013KRAS02 @ LLSVI2018

Square-1
7.44 - 2014DETL01 @ SwedishChampionship2019
7.56 - 2014DETL01 @ DastrupSleepover2018
7.87 - 2015BART05 @ NorthwestChampionship2019

Clock
5.49 - 2013ZHON04 @ SpecialPuzzlesinGuangzhou2019
5.51 - 2013ZHON04 @ ShanghaiWinter2018
5.60 - 2013ZHON04 @ MaomingOpen2018
```

(Excluding FMC and MultiBLD because the number of attempts in a round is not consistent)


----------



## White KB (Sep 6, 2019)

I know the title sounds crazy, but if we could compile a list of WR, CR, and NR solves and averages for every event, It would give us some cool statistics like the percentage of people in the WCA who have gotten at least an NR.
Also, it would have a list of everyone's name in order from on the list with a link to their WCA ID, if possible.
Please feel free to tell me if it's too farfetched, or if there is a link to something like this out there.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 6, 2019)

Mostly what you are asking for can be done from this page - here's an example where only the US NRs are listed; you can select other options with the combo boxes and buttons at the top of the page:
https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...nId=USA&eventId=&years=&mixHist=Mixed+History

If you want a list where WRs and all CRs and NRs are listed together as a group, no, that's not possible from this page. But it's easy enough to extract from the official database export if you really want to do that.

And as for gathering statistics like the percentage of people in the WCA who have gotten at least an NR, that's more easily done by downloading the WCA database export and running a query for it yourself.

WCA Export:
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/misc/export.html


----------



## White KB (Sep 6, 2019)

Ok, that sounds cool. Thanks!
Edit:
I made a shareable link to a Google Doc I made about it. It's still in the process of being made, but I made a start:
A(n) (Incomplete) History of NRs, CRs, and WRs


----------



## kadabrium (Oct 23, 2019)

how many people quit 6x6 after getting a dnf in their last comp, but continued with 7x7 long after?


----------



## asacuber (Nov 4, 2019)

lol


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Dec 4, 2019)

Could you find out who has spent the most money on registration fees for competitions? (And how much they spent)


----------



## teboecubes (Dec 11, 2019)

I'm fairly certain the WCA made an official announcement that they now have 100,000 members or something. It was in may/june 2018, and im pretty sure they said something on instagram or other social media, then took down the post.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 11, 2019)

Minh Thai has only done 3 solves. 1 was an NAR and 1 was a WR!


----------



## KingCanyon (Dec 11, 2019)

1. What was the smallest official WCA competition?

2. How many rounds of one event have been at a competition?


----------



## Sowrduk (Dec 11, 2019)

KingCanyon said:


> 2. How many rounds of one event have been at a competition?


You can't have more than 4 rounds for 1 event


----------



## Zagros (Dec 17, 2019)

Anyone know the best mo5 for all five-attempt events? Could be different from the "best worst solve" averages on the last page. I wonder if there are any mo5's that are better than the ao5 WR


----------



## Shaun Mack (Dec 17, 2019)

top 5 for best first sub 10 average? i think once LSC results are posted, then ill be on that list lol


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 17, 2019)

Shaun Mack said:


> top 5 for best first sub 10 average? i think once LSC results are posted, then ill be on that list lol








Best first average


Build kit for generating cubing-related rankings



jonatanklosko.github.io




Close to first!


----------



## Migraine (Dec 20, 2019)

Slowest solves ever for all events? 
Like all WCA events


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 20, 2019)

Migraine said:


> Slowest solves ever for all events?
> Like all WCA events


My initial suspicion was that the very slowest one was probably this WR from Stefan Pochmann for 5BLD:
European Rubik's Games Championship 2004 Final 1 2:34:36.00 WR 2:34:36.00

But then I thought of Ryosuke Mondo's multiBLD attempt, which was merely an Asian record:
Amagasaki Open 2009 Final 1 33/50 6:03:13 AsR 33/50 6:03:13

I haven't searched the database, but I doubt anyone will beat Mondo's 6 hour attempt. 

I always figured that attempt was the final straw that pushed the WCA to change the rules on multiBLD. And now Graham is doing more cubes than that within an hour!


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 20, 2019)

Mike Hughey said:


> My initial suspicion was that the very slowest one was probably this WR from Stefan Pochmann for 5BLD:
> European Rubik's Games Championship 2004 Final 1 2:34:36.00 WR 2:34:36.00
> 
> But then I thought of Ryosuke Mondo's multiBLD attempt, which was merely an Asian record:
> ...


6 hours? I couldn't solve one in 6 D A Y S


----------



## joshsailscga (Jan 6, 2020)

What's the fastest first official sub-10 on 3x3? I feel like I remember a couple years back there was a post on here about someone getting a 6 but couldn't find it. Yes before anyone asks I'm hoping to find that I'm it but would love to be proven wrong.


----------



## Shaun Mack (Jan 6, 2020)

joshsailscga said:


> What's the fastest first official sub-10 on 3x3? I feel like I remember a couple years back there was a post on here about someone getting a 6 but couldn't find it. Yes before anyone asks I'm hoping to find that I'm it but would love to be proven wrong.


if you mean average, i bet you see my name on there


----------



## TNL Cubing (Feb 8, 2020)

New competition announced in my area that is 20 hours straight. Has a one day WCA competition ever run longer than that?


----------



## alexiscubing (Feb 8, 2020)

Simon westlund podiumed in every event except 4bld at norwegian champs 2012
(2-7, 3bld, fmc, oh, clock, mega, pyra, squan, 5bld, multi, feet, magic, mastr magic)


----------



## ProStar (Feb 8, 2020)

@Kit Clement once won every event in a competition, joining only a few select people to sweep a 9+ event comp. He also was the organizer+delegate at the competition, and he made his wife do the awards


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 23, 2020)

some guy only did 2x2 at comp....not even 3x3


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 23, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> some guy only did 2x2 at comp....not even 3x3


That is an unfortunately common occurrence. That or pyraminx or skewb, especially newer cubers.
I've never really understood why they do it. Maybe it's because they don't actually know how to solve a 3x3?


----------



## alexiscubing (Feb 23, 2020)

At my first comp I went for the experience and only did pyra lmao. I didn't know how to solve a 3x3 at the time


----------



## KingCanyon (Feb 23, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> At my first comp I went for the experience and only did pyra lmao. I didn't know how to solve a 3x3 at the time


At my first comp I just did 2x2. I don’t know why and I averaged 18 seconds on it with a DNF because I reset the timer.


----------



## weatherman223 (Feb 23, 2020)

The most amount of competitors at a 1-day competition in the United States? Just curious.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 25, 2020)

What's the fastest first official solve?


----------



## kubesolver (Feb 25, 2020)

> What's the fastest first official solve?


2019QIAN10
7.68 in his first official 3x3x3 solve


----------



## ProStar (Mar 3, 2020)

How many people have competed in all events, including former events(feet, magic, master magic, MBLD old style)?


----------



## grodlike (Mar 3, 2020)

There are 21 different event IDs in the WCA database, and 15 different people have results for all 21 events.

People


person2005AKKE012005HSUA012005KOCZ012006BUUS012006GARR012007COHE012007HESS012007HUGH012007LIME012007PERG012007SUGA012007SUNT012007YUNQ012008AURO012008CARA01

Events

eventId222333333bf333fm333ft333mbf333mbo333oh444444bf555555bf666777clockmagicminxmmagicpyramskewbsq1


----------



## Hazel (May 13, 2020)

What have been the longest droughts of any new WCA world records?
I'm wondering whether the lockdown will, ironically, set some records for this.


----------



## GenTheThief (May 13, 2020)

Aerma said:


> What have been the longest droughts of any new WCA world records?
> I'm wondering whether the lockdown will, ironically, set some records for this.


During the period of June 06, 1982 - August 22, 2003, a gap of 7747 days (21 years, 2 months, 16 days) no WCA records were set.

There's also the statistics area of the WCA where 2x2 single currently has not had a new record in 1515 days, which is currently the longest standing gap, although I believe that Maskow's MBLD record stood unbroken for a longer time.

Outside of the first one, I don't know what the longest streak of not having any WCA records is (which is what I assume you're actually asking).


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 13, 2020)

Actually, it's easy to see the gaps using the WCA's own statistics page, with mixed history for all records.

It turns out the second longest gap was after that competition on August 22, 2003, which I guess is to be expected:

(using the terminology GenTheThief used above)
During the period of August 24, 2003 - January 23, 2004, a gap of 153 days (5 months, 0 days) no WCA records were set.

So if we go until July without a competition, we should beat that.

As for Maskow's MBLD record, that stood for 1588 calendar days.


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 13, 2020)

Mike Hughey said:


> So if we go until July without a competition, we should beat that.


I wonder if the WCA will count it, or if they will disregard it because there was not an opportunity to have comps.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 13, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I wonder if the WCA will count it, or if they will disregard it because there was not an opportunity to have comps.


Considering it is not really a record, but just a statistic, and it has no real meaning, (and, for that matter, considering we're talking about the second longest anyway, since the longest is the record between 1982 and 2003), I don't really think there's anything for the WCA to "count" or "not count". It's just a statistic.


----------



## UJlikescubes (May 14, 2020)

anyone know who holds 2020 WCAID WR?
been wondering


----------



## RedstoneTim (May 14, 2020)

UJlikescubes said:


> anyone know who holds 2020 WCAID WR?
> been wondering



I wrote a quick program to get the fastest people for each year and these are the results:

1982: 15.58 seconds by Guus Razoux Schultz (1982RAZO01)
2003: 8.50 seconds by Shotaro Makisumi (2003MAKI01)
2004: 8.38 seconds by Gunnar Krig (2004KRIG01)
2005: 6.54 seconds by Erik Akkersdijk (2005AKKE01)
2006: 6.06 seconds by Michał‚ Halczuk (2006HALC01)
2007: 4.74 seconds by Mats Valk (2007VALK01)
2008: 5.44 seconds by Anthony Brooks (2008SEAR01)
2009: 4.16 seconds by Feliks Zemdegs (2009ZEMD01)
2010: 4.59 seconds by Jakub Kipa (2010KIPA01)
2011: 4.90 seconds by Lucas Etter (2011ETTE01)
2012: 4.24 seconds by Patrick Ponce (2012PONC02)
2013: 4.64 seconds by Tanzer Balimtas (2013BALI01)
2014: 4.44 seconds by Juliette Sébastien (2014SEBA01)
2015: 3.47 seconds by Yusheng Du (2015DUYU01)
2016: 4.51 seconds by Tymon Kolasiński (2016KOLA02)
2017: 4.76 seconds by Aaron Huynh (2017HUYN05)
2018: 5.71 seconds by Kajetan Opach (2018OPAC01)
2019: 6.57 seconds by Paul Pleis (2019PLEI01)
2020: 7.60 seconds by John Lenon Robinson S. Cejar (2020CEJA01)


----------



## I'm A Cuber (May 14, 2020)

Feliks got a 4 in 2009? lol I think there is something wrong with your program


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (May 14, 2020)

RedstoneTim said:


> I wrote a quick program to get the fastest people for each year and these are the results:
> 
> 1982: 15.58 seconds by Guus Razoux Schultz (1982RAZO01)
> 2003: 12.78 seconds by Lars Vandenbergh (2003VAND01)
> ...


This is cool could you do this for averages and other events


I'm A Cuber said:


> Feliks got a 4 in 2009? lol I think there is something wrong with your program


If you had read the full message you would see it is the WCAid WR holder not the fastest time from that year, I think there is something wrong with your eyes.


----------



## I'm A Cuber (May 14, 2020)

AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> If you had read the full message you would see it is the WCAid WR holder not the fastest time from that year, I think there is something wrong with your eyes.


lol what is a WCAid record holder


----------



## RedstoneTim (May 14, 2020)

AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> This is cool could you do this for averages and other events


If you want, I can upload the program after polishing it a bit. Might take a few days though.


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (May 14, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> lol what is a WCAid record holder


Basically it is the WR for people who have a specific year. for example I am 2017OWEN01 and if I was the fastest 3x3 solver with a 2017 ID I would have the 2017 WCA ID WR
I actually have the 2017ID UK NR for FMC single, in other words literally the dumbest record ever


----------



## qwr (Jul 1, 2020)

It's quite simple to import TSV data dumps into R and do some quick filtering. 
You can show more people in top rankings using a URL like https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/rankings/333/average?show=10000+persons but it takes a long time to load.

As of July 1st 2020, this is how many people have 3x3 average under x time

time,count
6,3
7,48
8,274
9,840
10,1952
11,3792
12,6269
13,9459
14,13204
15,17274


----------



## Migraine (Jul 9, 2020)

Mike Hughey said:


> As for Maskow's MBLD record, that stood for 1588 calendar days.


not sure if that was the record but Maciej's 2x2 record is about to bypass that one having 1572 days as of when im posting this. Meaning that itll be passed on July 26th 2020.


----------



## Jupiter (Jul 9, 2020)

Migraine said:


> not sure if that was the record but Maciej's 2x2 record is about to bypass that one having 1572 days as of when im posting this. Meaning that itll be passed on July 26th 2020.


If we arent counting Minh Thais record the longest standing record was Feliks Zemdegs 6.88 OH Single set in 2015 standing for 1617 days. It got surpassed in 2019 but on August 22nd 2020 Maciej's 2x2 record will surpass Feliks's record which would make Maciej's 0.49 2x2 record the longest record.


----------



## RedstoneTim (Jul 9, 2020)

RedstoneTim said:


> If you want, I can upload the program after polishing it a bit. Might take a few days though.


Well, this definitely was a few days. To be honest, I kinda forgot about it until some people liked the post.
I've made a small JavaFX program (which means you need Java to run it) which will download the WCA statistics from their page and then sort out everything. It's not particularly good looking and also shows the results in a weird format (it only shows the WCA IDs, not the actual names, and the times are shown without decimals, otherwise there'd be issues with FMC and MBLD), though the GUI should be fairly intuitive. Here's an image of what it currently looks like:


In case you don't want to download some random jar file from some internet person you don't know (which I can very well understand since there's always a risk of malware), I've also published the source code (it's only one file), so you can have a look at it and compile it yourself. Here's the link to the github gist with the source code and the download link: https://gist.github.com/RedstoneTim/cbf82ce930d5d98120f33b9cef25989a
Edit: I've deleted the gist with the download link and moved everything to my website: https://redstonetim.github.io/cubing/wca_id_records.html (the code is still the same, only the location has changed)


----------



## Jupiter (Jul 18, 2020)

Slowest counting solve in a average of sub-10? So like 4.00, 4.00, 20.00 would have an average of 9.33


----------



## grodlike (Dec 4, 2020)

Tymon has been doing some 2x2-7x7 relays and he recently got a sub-5minute. Made me wonder who all has PR singles that add up to sub-5. Turns out there are 19 people. Fairly amazing that Tymon's relay is only 19 seconds behind his SumOfBests.


IDNameTotal2012PARK03Max Park3:51.022009ZEMD01Feliks Zemdegs4:13.092009HAYS01Kevin Hays4:22.032012BEAH01CiarÃ¡n Beahan4:22.142013NAHM01Seung Hyuk Nahm (ë‚¨ìŠ¹í˜)4:34.972016KOLA02Tymon KolasiÅ„ski4:40.382013KEJR01Aryan Kejriwal4:40.822010WEYE02Sebastian Weyer4:49.532010KADD01Abdelhak Kaddour4:50.302006HALC01MichaÅ‚ Halczuk4:50.522013WANG67Xuming Wang (çŽ‹æ—æ˜Ž)4:51.782018BERE01JÃ¡nos Bereczki4:52.292012ZHAN08Anyu Zhang (å¼ å®‰å®‡)4:54.512014BAND04Mahith Bandi4:54.662013FURL01Mattia Furlan4:55.272016NUNE11Brandon Nunez4:55.952010WANG68Bill Wang4:56.472014LOKW01Wong Kin Lok (é»ƒå¥æ¨‚)4:56.492010WUIF01Yi-Fan Wu (å³äº¦å‡¡)4:59.31



Jupiter said:


> Slowest counting solve in a average of sub-10? So like 4.00, 4.00, 20.00 would have an average of 9.33



I find Jakub Kipa in the First Round of Hungarian Summer 2019 with a counting 13.55 and a 9.98 average as the slowest counting solve ever in a sub-10 average......if I've done my search properly.

For fun I found Lucas Etter with a counting 10.49 and Bill Wang with a counting 10.48 in sub-8 averages.....the slowest ever in a sub-8.

For sub-7, Felix has a counting 8.09 and Patrick P has a counting 8.07.






Hungarian Summer 2019 | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 5, 2020)

grodlike said:


> For sub-7, Felix has a counting 8.09 and Patrick P has a counting 8.07.



I'm sorry, who is Felix?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 5, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> I'm sorry, who is Felix?


----------



## qwr (Dec 5, 2020)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> View attachment 14140


----------



## grodlike (Dec 6, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> I'm sorry, who is Felix?



Yeah, that's embarrassing. I realized what I'd done about 8 hours after I posted, and just hoped nobody would notice, hahaha!


----------



## CodingCuber (Jan 14, 2021)

Not sure how I'd find this out but what country has the largest number of WCA competitors as a percentage of a country's population?


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 14, 2021)

CodingCuber said:


> Not sure how I'd find this out but what country has the largest number of WCA competitors as a percentage of a country's population?



Getting the total number of competitors from each country on the WCA database export would be trivial, but getting populations for the countries as the WCA defines them would be a chore. For example, this list puts Kosovo's population as part of Serbia, but Kosovo is considered its own country by the WCA. On the other hand, lists like this one put the Isle of Man as a separate country where the WCA recognizes that as part of the UK. Personally, I can't be bothered to do the research and compiling necessary to do this request correctly.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 14, 2021)

Kit Clement said:


> Getting the total number of competitors from each country on the WCA database export would be trivial, but getting populations for the countries as the WCA defines them would be a chore. For example, this list puts Kosovo's population as part of Serbia, but Kosovo is considered its own country by the WCA. On the other hand, lists like this one put the Isle of Man as a separate country where the WCA recognizes that as part of the UK. Personally, I can't be bothered to do the research and compiling necessary to do this request correctly.



How many countries does the WCA think there are?


----------



## grodlike (Jan 27, 2021)

@ProStar there are competitors from 145 different "countries" in the WCA database.

@CodingCuber your answer appears to be Andorra, with 35 competitors from a population of 77,000.

There are a few holes.....including 3 countries in WCA that I didn't want to assume what they are. But overall it's a reasonable list: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/17XJrHfDlhscgKos398p_yG2UhGnh0YF1a0jWA1o6W60/edit?usp=sharing

There are some other details.....like the Population list has Puerto Rico (for instance) as a separate country, and since it's not listed in WCA, I don't know if they count it as USA, or if there haven't been any competitors. There are several other examples like this.


RankWCA CountryIDCompetitorsPopulationCompetitors per 1 million popKorea1873#N/A#N/AKosovo18#N/A#N/ASamoa1#N/A#N/A1Andorra3577142453.7092Iceland89339031262.5133Mongolia5203225167161.2324New Zealand7274783063151.9955Norway7665378857142.4096Canada470437411047125.7387Estonia1661325648125.2228Australia301425203198119.5889Sweden119110036379118.66810Singapore6585804337113.364


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 27, 2021)

grodlike said:


> @ProStar there are competitors from 145 different "countries" in the WCA database.
> 
> @CodingCuber your answer appears to be Andorra, with 35 competitors from a population of 77,000.
> 
> ...



This is somewhat accurate, but there are a lot of inconsistencies looking at your list of countries that you referenced - I'd imagine that every entry listed with another country in parentheses should be merged with that country in parentheses. Many of your questions about what countries are recognized could be answered by the current list of countries in the WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/countries/

Regarding "Korea" - this has always essentially meant South Korea, but the use of just "Korea" is done to protect anyone who might defect from North Korea and compete in a WCA competition. Their citizenship would be North Korea/DPRK, but it's obviously unsafe to have your country "North Korea" listed publicly with your name on the WCA website. DPRK is listed as a country on the WCA website to prevent additional divergences with the UN member list of countries (HK, Taiwan, Macau, and Kosovo being the only 4 I'm aware of), but it is pretty clear that anyone from DPRK would not want to be listed as from there anyway, and Korean delegates have long advocated for the use of "Korea" for this reason. You could probably justify having Korea be both of the populations combined or just South Korea, but I think the latter makes more sense for these purposes.


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 28, 2021)

Kit Clement said:


> Regarding "Korea" - this has always essentially meant South Korea, but the use of just "Korea" is done to protect anyone who might defect from North Korea and compete in a WCA competition. Their citizenship would be North Korea/DPRK, but it's obviously unsafe to have your country "North Korea" listed publicly with your name on the WCA website. DPRK is listed as a country on the WCA website to prevent additional divergences with the UN member list of countries (HK, Taiwan, Macau, and Kosovo being the only 4 I'm aware of), but it is pretty clear that anyone from DPRK would not want to be listed as from there anyway, and Korean delegates have long advocated for the use of "Korea" for this reason. You could probably justify having Korea be both of the populations combined or just South Korea, but I think the latter makes more sense for these purposes.


I'm a bit confused by this. On the WCA website, there is no "Korea", but there are "Republic of Korea" (i.e. South Korea) and "Democratic People's Republic of Korea" (i.e. North Korea).

Insofar as safety is concerned, I feel like it might be even worse for a defector to be listed as a citizen of the other side, rather than being honest about their origin, but maybe what the citizenship shows up as is primarily a concern for North Koreans who are participating in competitions held in South Korea (as opposed to comps held in neither of the Koreas).


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 28, 2021)

Yeah, looking at profiles now, it looks like the database is the only place that uses the label "Korea" for the Republic of Korea now. The website used to simply list "Korea" as well, and I remember having this discussion with a Korean delegate a few years back when the WCA was creating their list of recognized countries. So how defectors would be handled is essentially irrelevant to this label now, "Korea" literally just means Republic of Korea according to the countries table.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Feb 4, 2021)

Anyone have any idea on this stat?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 4, 2021)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> Anyone have any idea on this stat?


The WCA definitely doesn't make that information public. You might to ask somebody on the WDPC (WCA Data Protection Committee), but they might not even want to give that info.

Also, for future reference, you should search for a megathread such as the following instead of making a new one.








Odd WCA stats/ Stats request Thread


The intention of this thread is for people to post interesting competition statistics like the one below. Esteban Marin has only done one official solve, and the event was 7x7x7!




www.speedsolving.com


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Feb 4, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> The WCA definitely doesn't make that information public. You might to ask somebody on the WDPC (WCA Data Protection Committee), but they might not even want to give that info.
> 
> Also, for future reference, you should search for a megathread such as the following instead of making a new one.
> 
> ...


Thanks bro. Wat is a megathread I'm new here

Btw fun fact my cubing birthday is your real birthday. I've been cubing your whole life lol.


----------



## Jacck (Feb 4, 2021)

Maybe this one could help a bit:





Senior Rankings


Senior Rankings



logiqx.github.io




The ones that are listed had to register themselves - a lot did it, but there could be others. 
Pretty sure though, that the answer to your question is: someone at an age below 40


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 4, 2021)

The oldest cuber is a 80 year old from Japan, and I doubt any senior citizen cuber will be sub-10.

The guess the oldest person to have sub-10 is in their 20s and not that old.

The seniors ranking can be found at, https://logiqx.github.io/wca-ipy-www/Senior_Rankings.html#333-average

The fastest currently is Ron van Bruchem, with average of 11 seconds officially.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Feb 4, 2021)

Thanks guys that's actually pretty interesting information I didn't know about before. I wonder when age group records will be incorporated into WCA? I know most of you are 7-15 years old so it's not really a topic of conversation but I think 30-39 and 40-49 should be age groups. 

Btw for the record on November 15, 2017 I was the oldest person to have a sub 10 average in comp at 29yrs 34 days. I think it was low 9 avg or something. I'm currently 32 and haven't competed since then. My next competition might be when I'm 33 years old which I hope to get at least an 8.xx average if not 7.xx average by then. Just wondering if there have been any other fogies since 2017 who have gotten sub 10 avg in comp.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Feb 4, 2021)

in think erik akkerdijk might be the oldest with a sub 10 average, and he was 30-31 in his last competition (where he was sub 10)


----------



## ender9994 (Feb 4, 2021)

It is definitely 30+ due to people like yumu tabuchi, rowe hessler etc. One, not ideal way, to get a lower limit is to look at top 100 avgs. From back in 2009, 2010, etc and see who is the oldest.

EDIT: I completely misunderstood the initial question. I thought you wanted oldest person currently who had at one point gotten sub 10


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 4, 2021)

I think it's either Phil Yu, Rowe Hessler, Erik Akkersdijk or @PhillipEspinoza.
Btw, Do you still do Cross on left?
(A bit Off topic lol)
How do you lookahead on it if you have to do x2s every time?
(I'm completely puzzled lol)


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Feb 4, 2021)

Thanks so much guys that's the kind of stuff I was looking for. Erik still competing has me feeling glad that there are still some of us hanging in there that still remember the type b with a rubiks core cube days. 



Cubing Forever said:


> I think it's either Phil Yu, Rowe Hessler, Erik Akkersdijk or @PhillipEspinoza.
> Btw, Do you still do Cross on left?
> (A bit Off topic lol)
> How do you lookahead on it if you have to do x2s every time?
> (I'm completely puzzled lol)



Ah, all names I recognize and respect. Feels good to be able to identify cubers' names. 

The pro doesn't have to do x2's, we either do l2's or D's because we can intuit the pieces we cant see. Thanks for remembering me *in Eeyore's voice*


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 4, 2021)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> I wonder when age group records will be incorporated into WCA? I know most of you are 7-15 years old so it's not really a topic of conversation but I think 30-39 and 40-49 should be age groups.



Age information that used to be public has been removed from the WCA website due to privacy concerns. It won't come back unless there's some opt-in system implemented.


----------



## Kiwi-Bird (Jun 21, 2021)

This is sort of off topic to speed solving. I was wondering if there have ever been two solves at a cubing competition which had the exact same time? If anyone knows if this has happened before, I would like to know, even if it was faked.


----------



## kubesolver (Jun 22, 2021)

Yes it has happened.
Given that in the competition only hundreds of a second are recorded it would be almost impossible to run a comp with thousands of solves where it didn't happen.


----------



## teboecubes (Mar 10, 2022)

I’m going to a competition on Saturday that’s only 4.5 hours long. The day is split into two comps, one in the morning and one in the afternoon, for COVID safety reasons. Has this been done before? What is the shortest competition in WCA history (not counting the televised 1982 World Championship)


----------



## asacuber (Mar 10, 2022)

Nisei Week competitions come to mind, here is the most recent one:


----------



## White KB (Mar 10, 2022)

teboecubes said:


> I’m going to a competition on Saturday that’s only 4.5 hours long. The day is split into two comps, one in the morning and one in the afternoon, for COVID safety reasons. Has this been done before? What is the shortest competition in WCA history (not counting the televised 1982 World Championship)


Split day competitions are actually quite popular, as they are an idea that was popularized last year after the COVID-19 pandemic. There are probably many others that are a lot shorter, although yours is still pretty short.

Just checked, and there have been:
9 Good Morning/Afternoon competitions
9 AM/PM competitions
19 A/B competitions

So 37 total pairs (74 competitions), counting future ones.


----------



## teboecubes (Mar 10, 2022)

asacuber said:


> Nisei Week competitions come to mind, here is the most recent one:
> View attachment 18835


thank you this is exactly the info i needed! asking cause i was considering titling my vlog of the competition "I Went To The World's Shortest WCA Competition" but wanted to fact check first


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Mar 12, 2022)

All 3 of the GA Cubers February competitions last month were 3 hours of competing


----------



## callumthecuber (May 25, 2022)

Xavier Johnson | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org




there has been profiles like this in the past


----------



## abunickabhi (May 27, 2022)

Ouch!

I don't think Xavier will compete again. It is a bad first comp experience yo.


----------



## callumthecuber (May 27, 2022)

oop found somebody else





Nikos Kovas | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org


----------



## ender9994 (May 27, 2022)

I wonder if he just didn't show up and they marked it as dnf instead of dns. I believe there are a few competitions on my profile I decided to drop an event but they still recorded it as a dnf instead of a dns


----------



## Imsoosm (May 29, 2022)

How do you guys even find profiles like this...


----------



## DGCubes (May 29, 2022)

That's from this video!








ender9994 said:


> I wonder if he just didn't show up and they marked it as dnf instead of dns. I believe there are a few competitions on my profile I decided to drop an event but they still recorded it as a dnf instead of a dns


Not a no-show, just some fun 

EDIT: Should also mention that this would currently be against regulation 2k6, but that regulation didn't exist at the time.


----------



## UncleFrank (May 29, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> How do you guys even find profiles like this...


If you know any SQL, you can query the wca results database for all kinds of things.


----------



## Thom S. (May 29, 2022)

DGCubes said:


> EDIT: Should also mention that this would currently be against regulation 2k6, but that regulation didn't exist at the time.


Are you sure about that?

From what I remember, after 2003 Worlds, Ron talked about a case, where they had someone, who couldn't solve a 3x3 there and he kept rudely but correctly stating that there is no rule stopping him from competing and aparently his solves all lasted between half an hour and a full hour.
Then I remember reading that such a rule was reinstated quickly after(before 2005 Worlds)
Maybe this rule wasn't 2k6 at that time, but I have seen this video in 2016(because I binged ColourfulPockets at that time) and I can destinctly remember being sad because(obvious reasons) of this regulation.


----------



## DGCubes (May 29, 2022)

Thom S. said:


> Are you sure about that?
> 
> From what I remember, after 2003 Worlds, Ron talked about a case, where they had someone, who couldn't solve a 3x3 there and he kept rudely but correctly stating that there is no rule stopping him from competing and aparently his solves all lasted between half an hour and a full hour.
> Then I remember reading that such a rule was reinstated quickly after(before 2005 Worlds)
> Maybe this rule wasn't 2k6 at that time, but I have seen this video in 2016(because I binged ColourfulPockets at that time) and I can destinctly remember being sad because(obvious reasons) of this regulation.



Oh wow, great point! Regulation 2k6 in particular didn't exist at the time: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/history/files/2013-05-21/#article-2-competitors But regulation A1c existed, which says "A competitor participating in an event must be able to fulfill the event's requirements (e.g. know how to solve the puzzle). A competitor competing with expectation of a DNF result may be disqualified from the event, at the discretion of the WCA Delegate." It seems like the delegate was okay with it in this case.

It's interesting how regulation 2k6 is also at the discretion of the delegate; I think delegates are much more strict about it than they used to be.


----------



## Stock_Fish109 (May 29, 2022)

can i point out that minh tai is 69960 in the world


----------



## Thom S. (May 29, 2022)

Stock_Fish109 said:


> can i point out that minh tai is 69960 in the world View attachment 19444


There used to be a Person working for his Logistics(?) Company, the one that made *the* video. 
Comment that to him and make him explain Tai why 69 is so funny.


----------



## callumthecuber (Jun 6, 2022)

Thom S. said:


> Are you sure about that?
> 
> From what I remember, after 2003 Worlds, Ron talked about a case, where they had someone, who couldn't solve a 3x3 there and he kept rudely but correctly stating that there is no rule stopping him from competing and aparently his solves all lasted between half an hour and a full hour.
> Then I remember reading that such a rule was reinstated quickly after(before 2005 Worlds)
> Maybe this rule wasn't 2k6 at that time, but I have seen this video in 2016(because I binged ColourfulPockets at that time) and I can destinctly remember being sad because(obvious reasons) of this regulation.


wasn't it a 4x4 or a 5x5?


----------



## UncleFrank (Jun 10, 2022)

When looking at the database export, table WCA_export_RanksSingle.tsv,
how do you decipher the result for 333mbf (multi blind)?

For example, #1, Graham Siggins, has 410358601.
His real result is 59/60 59:46.
I figured out that the 3586 part in the middle is his time in seconds, in his case 59:46.
Looking at his real result and several others after him, it looks like the final 2 digits may be the number of incorrect solves,
But that leaves the first 3 digits, 410, and I can't figure out how they get 59/60 from that.


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 10, 2022)

UncleFrank said:


> When looking at the database export, table WCA_export_RanksSingle.tsv,
> how do you decipher the result for 333mbf (multi blind)?
> 
> For example, #1, Graham Siggins, has 410358601.
> ...


What do other people's stats say for the first three numbers?


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 10, 2022)

UncleFrank said:


> When looking at the database export, table WCA_export_RanksSingle.tsv,
> how do you decipher the result for 333mbf (multi blind)?
> 
> For example, #1, Graham Siggins, has 410358601.
> ...


From the WCA database export page:


> - The format "multi" is for old and new multi-blind, encoding the time as well
> as the number of cubes attempted and solved. This is a decimal value,
> which can be interpreted ("decoded") as follows:
> 
> ...



The "41" means that there were 99−41 = 59 cubes solved. Time taken is recorded with five digits, not just four, to accommodate old-style MBLD results.


----------



## UncleFrank (Jun 10, 2022)

xyzzy said:


> From the WCA database export page:
> 
> 
> The "41" means that there were 99−41 = 59 cubes solved. Time taken is recorded with five digits, not just four, to accommodate old-style MBLD results.



I'm blind. I looked right at that page and missed it. 
Thanks!


----------



## Silky (Jun 10, 2022)

Do we have Anthony Snyder's WCA profile?


----------



## UncleFrank (Jun 13, 2022)

and here is my use of the stats that I was asking about how to decipher results in the export: 








2022 Cubing Time Standards


Originally posted (by someone else) on Reddit 3-4 years ago, but not updated since. I have now created a new, updated chart for 2022. If you have X time, you are in the top Y % of all WCA competitors for that event. These are all official WCA times. For the first 12 events, I used best...




www.speedsolving.com


----------



## UncleFrank (Jun 15, 2022)

Silky said:


> Do we have Anthony Snyder's WCA profile?


who?


----------



## UncleFrank (Jun 15, 2022)

Using the wca export, would it be possible to recreate the RanksAverage and RanksSingle tables from the export so they contain only results since 2012, eliminating anything prior to 2012?

I was thinking that using only times from the past 10 years or so, might be a more accurate indication of current cubing for my Cubing Time Standards chart (linked a couple replies above), than including times that are 15, 18, 19 years old.


----------



## Silky (Jun 15, 2022)

UncleFrank said:


> who?


Anthony Snyder is, big surprise, the developer of the Snyder method. He mainly cubed during the dark ages, 1982-2004. He made some bold claims to say the least. Most notably he claimed to be the fastest in the world during late 80s through the 90s while also achieving a 11 second solve. Very little evidence/documentation of these claims. The are a few records of pre-WCA comps getting 30 second solves ( obviously far off from his claims of getting 17 second averages ). More suspicious is that, after these claims, he stopped cubing during the founding of the WCA and official record keeping. Curious if he ever went to an actual WCA comp helping to support his claims. He should have been active since he stopped in 2004.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 15, 2022)

Silky said:


> Anthony Snyder is, big surprise, the developer of the Snyder method. He mainly cubed during the dark ages, 1982-2004. He made some bold claims to say the least. Most notably he claimed to be the fastest in the world during late 80s through the 90s while also achieving a 11 second solve. Very little evidence/documentation of these claims. The are a few records of pre-WCA comps getting 30 second solves ( obviously far off from his claims of getting 17 second averages ). More suspicious is that, after these claims, he stopped cubing during the founding of the WCA and official record keeping. Curious if he ever went to an actual WCA comp helping to support his claims. He should have been active since he stopped in 2004.


I don't believe he ever competed officially. Keep in mind there were VERY few WCA competitions prior to 2005, and extremely few prior to 2004. So he probably only had a few chances where he might have been able to attend one.


----------



## cuberswoop (Jun 15, 2022)

Silky said:


> Anthony Snyder is, big surprise, the developer of the Snyder method. He mainly cubed during the dark ages, 1982-2004. He made some bold claims to say the least. Most notably he claimed to be the fastest in the world during late 80s through the 90s while also achieving a 11 second solve. Very little evidence/documentation of these claims. The are a few records of pre-WCA comps getting 30 second solves ( obviously far off from his claims of getting 17 second averages ). More suspicious is that, after these claims, he stopped cubing during the founding of the WCA and official record keeping. Curious if he ever went to an actual WCA comp helping to support his claims. He should have been active since he stopped in 2004.


Looking at his website, he looks like he was like 20 years ahead of his time. Also, an average of 30 moves for a speedsolving method? The fastest time possible is around 4.5? This seems like an interesting rabbit hole.


----------



## Silky (Jun 15, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Looking at his website, he looks like he was like 20 years ahead of his time. Also, an average of 30 moves for a speedsolving method? The fastest time possible is around 4.5? This seems like an interesting rabbit hole.


Snyder 3 was never developed/released (which I assume your getting the 30 number from ) and Snyder 2, while developed, was never made publicly available, despite having the means to do so ( unlike Lars, Jessica, and Heise releasing their methods/resources for free online ). Snyder 3 wasn't developed specifically due to not receiving funds for writing a book. He was looking for $5000+ donations. Also has some interesting thoughts on flat earth


----------



## UncleFrank (Jun 15, 2022)

So, some wild claims. Sounds like someone who will continue to say his claims are true because they've never been disproven, ignoring the plain and simple fact that they've never been proven, either, and these methods will never be released, either, so that they _can't_ be disproven.

Looking up WCA results > Persons, I see 18 Snyder's but none of them are Anthony (or Tony).


----------



## Silky (Jun 15, 2022)

UncleFrank said:


> So, some wild claims. Sounds like someone who will continue to say his claims are true because they've never been disproven, ignoring the plain and simple fact that they've never been proven, either, and these methods will never be released, either, so that they _can't_ be disproven.
> 
> Looking up WCA results > Persons, I see 18 Snyder's but none of them are Anthony (or Tony).


Although his methods weren't released there has still been development of them, specifically, Fish and Chip. I've heard rumors that someone is currently developing/modernizing Snyder.. Definitely not a thread on it which you can absolutely not find here. This mysterious person, I've heard, maybe could say that Snyder averages around 45-ish moves. If true, his origianl claims would have been exaggerated but also not a ridiculous overstatement ( Snyder 3 on the other hand cannot be spoken to ). Also I wouldn't recommend reading this thread which has absolutely nothing to do with the topic.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 15, 2022)

Another thread which you absolutely would not want to check out.


----------



## Silky (Jun 15, 2022)

Mike Hughey said:


> Another thread which you absolutely would not want to check out.


Absolutely not Snyder-Pilled


----------



## callumthecuber (Jun 20, 2022)

fastest time to do all events?


----------



## theos (Jun 20, 2022)

callumthecuber said:


> fastest time to do all events?


Going to need seem clarification here... Do you mean the sum of an individual's PB singles across all 17 WCA events? How do you count FMC and MBLD?


----------



## OtterCuber (Jun 20, 2022)

UncleFrank said:


> Using the wca export, would it be possible to recreate the RanksAverage and RanksSingle tables from the export so they contain only results since 2012, eliminating anything prior to 2012?
> 
> I was thinking that using only times from the past 10 years or so, might be a more accurate indication of current cubing for my Cubing Time Standards chart (linked a couple replies above), than including times that are 15, 18, 19 years old.


Yes, just remove pre-2012 results and re-calculate those variables.


----------



## callumthecuber (Jun 22, 2022)

@theos to get a mean/avg in all events except mbld


----------



## UncleFrank (Jun 22, 2022)

callumthecuber said:


> @theos to get a mean/avg in all events except mbld


Do you mean shortest amount of time to get an average in all events?
Like this?





Shortest time to get all singles and averages


Build kit for generating cubing-related rankings



jonatanklosko.github.io


----------



## callumthecuber (Jun 25, 2022)

yes! thank you!


----------



## LukasCubes (Jun 25, 2022)

oldest competitor for all events?


----------



## UncleFrank (Jun 25, 2022)

LukasCubes said:


> oldest competitor for all events?


Official WCA results and database export don't show ages. You enter your birth date when you first register for wca, but it's kept private and never shown or released.
But, there is a site that tracks unofficial senior rankings, that shows some people in senior age divisions like 40+, 50+, 60+, etc. Not every senior in wca is listed here, tho. Only those who have voluntarily signed up for it, or who's age has been otherwise publicly released.
There is one result listed for someone 90+.





Senior Rankings


Senior Rankings



logiqx.github.io


----------



## callumthecuber (Jul 20, 2022)

fastest time to be a delegate and 
most tied fmc single?


----------

